# Flight Rising General Thread [Registration: 8/15 - 8/20]



## PandaNikita

*Welcome to the New Flight Rising General Thread​*☆ I hope this new thread will help with selling your hatchlings and advertising whatever you have to advertise!* Thank you FireNinja1 for letting me recreate the thread! Past thread: {X}*

☆ *This is not required* but to reduce clutter in the thread from constant reposts of the same hatchlings, sales, or threads you can PM me instead to have your stuff featured here! I can always quote your comments in this first post. Most likely it will get more views this way.

BRB gonna edit the crap outta the main post because I've been M.I.A. 








☆ If you want your sales to be featured here please PM me with the details! Or PM me the link to your comment so I can quote it here

☆ Free postings for all hatchlings!

☆ You can keep them up here as long as you want to get them selling. 

☆ If you have a banner for your sales - whether it be graphics, adoptables, or art please PM me the banner. 








☆ PM with the thread that you want to be featured and any details you want as a caption. If you have a banner for your thread please PM it to me as well. Or PM me the link to your comment so I can quote it here.

​


----------



## Peisinoe

Member List Link: {X}

☆ If you would like to be on the member list please PM me or Stina with your *TBT username*, *FR username*, *FR ID*, and *your current flight*. 

☆ If you have recently changed flights please notify one of us of the change!








☆ If you would like your hatchery banner to be featured here, please PM me with a link to your thread or the URL / IMG code.





*Hatchery by Aryxia*
Includes lots of dragons that qualify for many different breeding hubs; holiday hub, pastel goth, dark dragons, monochrome breeders, irishim. They have very reasonable prices.





*Hatchery by Lafiel*
Just recently opened the hatchery, however, they have about 40 pairs and a lot of color ranges and beautiful dragons to offer. Go check them out!





*Hatchery by S a t a n i*
Specializes in Pastels and Goth Pastels. Coatls, Wildclaws, and Nocturnes specifically. Just opened, but has tons of beautiful Iridescent, Shimmer, Crystals, and more!


----------



## PandaNikita

You can post meow


----------



## Xanarcah

Pretty new thread ~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

So pretty and new, I like it <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Thanks :') lol feel free to post however you like, I added in those sections in the first post if you wanna get more views on your stuff : D or sell things quicker haha


----------



## FireNinja1

Thanks for turning my tiny little OP into a colorful post of banners and stuff far beyond my ability and skill. Great job Nikki and Stina!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Shiny New thread


----------



## Xanarcah

*XAN IS GONNA STORE ALL HER INFO DUMPS HERE DISCREETLY SHHHH*

THIS POST ISN'T QUITE DONE SO IT'S A LITTLE EMPTY AND A LITTLE MESSY, SORRY



I'M YELLING!






Spoiler: Abbreviations and Slang Terms



*Progens*
The two dragons you start off the game with. Short for Progenitors. 


*Gen 1, Gen 2*
Gen 1 dragons are dragons who have no parents. All progens are Gen 1, but not all Gen 1 dragons are progens. 
The number indicates the number of generations the dragon is from the farthest set of Generation 1 parents. A Gen 2 dragon has both parents as Gen 1s. Etc. 

If generations are not the same on both sides of the family, the dragon is attributed the longer side. So a dragon that is Gen 2 on the father's side and Gen 3 on the mother's side is a Gen 3 dragon. 


*XXY, XYX, XYY, XYZ, XXX*

This refers to the pattern of colors a dragon has. X being one color, Y being another color, and Z being a third. 
Examples:
XXY - Crimson/Crimson/Obsidian
XYX - Crimson/Obsidian/Crimson
XYY - Crimson/Obsidian/Obsidian
XYZ - Crimson/Obsidian/White
XXX - Crimson/Crimson/Crimson


*Double*, *Triple*
Having a dragon with two of the same colors (XXY, XYX, XYY) is also known as a Double. 
Having a dragon with all three colors the same (XXX) is a triple. 


*CryFace*
An abbreviated term for dragons with the *Cry*stal and *Face*t genes. 


*IriShim*
An abbreviates term for dragons with the *Iri*descent and *Shim*mer genes. 


*PiePain*
An abbreviates term for dragons with the *Pie*bald and *Pain*t genes


*Eyeburner*
A dragon with such bright clashing colors they burn your eyes. Sometimes also called an Eyebleeder.


*Pastel*
Dragons with all three of their colors from this selection of colors:






*Coli*
Short for Coliseum. 


*Farming*
To fight in the coliseum with the purpose of getting loot drops. 


*Grinding*
To fight in the coliseum with the purpose of leveling dragons. Think of grinding a blade on a whetstone, to make it sharper. 


*Swipp*
Refers to Swipp's Swaps, and items that Swipp asks for in his trades. 


*CR*
Short for Crossroads, the system for transferring dragons from one user to


*Pinglist*
A collection of usernames with the @ symbol in front of them. Copying and pasting it notifies each of the users on the list. Pinglists are often used for sales or auctions when a number of users want notification of a change in circumstances (usually the last day of an auction, an addition to a store, etc)


*Scry*
To use the Scrying Workshop. Usually refers to the Predict Morphology option, but also used in reference to the other two options. 


*KS*
Short for Kickstarter. Flight Rising was originally funded by means of a Kickstarter, and there were digital items and other things given away for users who donated money to it. 


*Beta*
References the site while it was in Beta version (as opposed to the final playable version) when it was still in testing. 


*Scrolled*
A dragon that has had a gene or breed scroll used upon it. 


*Scatter*
Short for Tri-Color Scatterscroll. This is an item that changes the three colors of a dragon to three random other colors.







Spoiler: Newbie's First Day On Flight Rising - An Intro To FR Guide



"A suggestion might be an actual beginners section perhaps (apologies if you have already done this, I've read so many different guides over the last few days I get mixed up!). Just a few bullet points on how to begin your first day (eg. choose your flight, then your dragon, take your time with the colours and breed, head over to your flight forum and say hi, pick up some free dragons, check out the fairground etc etc) just some pointers really to help ease new players into it, then the actual in-depth info would be in the spoilers already listed. That's just me though, sometimes I need things broken down into a few simple sentences to get me started."



Welcome to Flight Rising!


The first thing you'll do (after choosing your username) is choose your Flight. 

A Flight is your elemental alignment. There are 11 of them in the game: Ice, Shadow, Wind, Water, Nature, Light, Lightning, Fire, Arcane, Plague, and Earth. I encourage you to choose the one whose description appeals most to you because that the majority of players choose based on the description. This effectively groups together users of generally the same mindset, which causes Flights to have distinct communities and different priorities and focuses. For instance: Shadow is the tricksters flight, so they have a lot of forum games. Wind is the flight of art and fun and games. Nature is the flight of nurturing and generosity. Etc. 

After your Flight is chosen, you'll then get to choose the colors for your Custom progenitor. This is the only dragon you'll get to choose the colors for, so choose wisely! You'll be able to choose the primary and secondary colors, but the tertiary will be a randomly selected choice. 

For more on how colors and genes work, please refer to my How Colors and Breed and Flights Work guide.

As soon as you've created your custom progen, you'll immediately be given another progen with randomly generated colors to start your clan off with. This dragon may be rather ugly, but I'd encourage you to keep it, at least until you're absolutely sure you'd like to get rid of it. Many users exalt theirs early on before realizing that colors and genes can be changed and regret getting rid of theirs when they start to develop their clan lore. 

After you receive both your progens, the game will then prompt you to breed them together. Odds are, the color range created by your two progens is awful and will result in ugly babies. I bred my two progens together and have regretted it ever since, since I sold them both without naming them. Others are proud of the long lineage their progens have created. The decision is really up to you whether or not you breed them together. 

Next up! Over on the left is a long list of links. Near the bottom under "Library" is the link for the Forums. The Flight Rising Forums are divided into two categories: topics about FR and topics unrelated to FR. At the bottom of the first section, right above the dividing line, are your Flight Forums. There is a general Flight Forum and a Flight Sales Forum. Only members of your own Flight can see into these, and likewise you cannot see into the Flight forums of any other Flight. This keeps the communities separate and growing on their own. Go on and head into your general Flight forum and say hi to your Flight-mates! There will probably be a bunch of welcoming threads there. After that, head over to your Flight Sales forum and pick up some dragons and maybe items for free from generous users! 

*It's advisable to ask for only dragons you really like, and avoid asking for anything and everything*. Since you don't have much money at this point, space is at a premium, and it only gets more and more expensive as you buy lair upgrades. The ways of removing dragons from your lair are: selling/trading, giving away, and exalting. 

Exalting is the game's way of removing dragons from the system permanently. Lore-wise it's seen as the highest honor a dragon can receive (it goes to serve directly under your Flight's deity), but in the community opinions are mixed. Regardless, it's seen as rude to take a dragon for the express purpose of exalting it. It's _absolutely okay to ask for a dragon that you later on decide you don't like as much and want to get rid of_, but _don't automatically equate the dragon with a pile of money_ when you go into giveaway threads. 

Try not to take dragons from threads that come with strings attached. "Do not exalt this dragon, do not sell this dragon, etc". While there is no way for the user to enforce these rules (once the dragon has left their lair they relinquish all rights to it), it is considered by most to be a faux pass to have giveaways with strings attached because it essentially burdens a new player with responsibilities that they may not understand the scope of at the time of accepting the dragon. 

HERE is a thread discussing (and arguing) both sides. 


Flight Rising uses a dragon transfer system called *Crossroads*, usually abbreviated as *CR*. The link for it is under the Shop heading on the left. Dragons "given away for free" are not actually free, the system requires that something be sent in return. The smallest amount that can be given is 1 treasure (1t), so this is what's meant when a user is giving away free dragons. 

*Pinging *is another feature that FR uses on its forums. By typing an *@* in front of a user's name in a forum post, it sends them a notification that someone has mentioned them. So if I was running a giveaway thread and you wanted to say something to me and be sure I would see it, you would include @Xanarcah in your post somewhere. When I reply to your message, I would include @(yourusername) in my post to ensure you were notified about my reply. 

On FR, it's very common for users to post a picture of a dragon that links back to the profile of that dragon when they're talking about it. Like this: 






On each dragon's profile, beneath their stats and colors and genes, is a button labeled *Generate Code*. Clicking it will result in a pop-up with the BBC and HTML codes for the image and URL link. Simply copy the entire BBC section into your message. Not only is it easy to do, but it also gives people a way to access your dragon's info beyond just a picture. 

Scry around and get an idea of what kind of dragons you like. Your taste in dragons and colors and genes is bound to change over time, so don't be worried if you find you no longer like a dragon you bought because you fell in love with it. 

All species of dragon have a 'rarity', which determines the length of the breeding cooldown. You can tell whether a dragon is on its breeding cooldown by the Egg with a red X over it at next to their gender symbol. If there is no egg, your dragon is ready to breed! 

HERE is a link to more info about breed rarity and cooldowns. 

Please also see my How Colors and Breeds And Flight Works spoiler for more info on breeding outcomes. 


To feed dragons, you need to first go to your Hoard. Here, all of your items are separated into tabs. Choose which foods and the amount you'd like to feed to your dragons, and then click the Convert button. This turns your food items into points that your dragons consume. The Feed button is towards the upper right in your Lair. 

All dragons have a different diet. If you mouse over on a dragon's picture in your lair, it will tell you what kinds of foods it will eat. Some dragons are picky and only eat one or two types of food while others will eat everything. The order of foods listed in their info box is the preference for foods they'll eat. For instance, Imps eat Seafood, Meat, Plants, Insects. If you have seafood points converted, they'll consume those first. If there are no seafood, or not enough seafood points, your Imp will eat Meat. Etc. 

Additionally, dragons eat in turns by species and age. HERE is a good guide for that. 

Right next to the Feed button is an Arrange button. This lets you move around the dragons in your lair. There can't be any spaces between dragons, but you can otherwise move them around in any order you like. 


pinging etiquette
general dragon etiquette
 - borrowing, nest rental, etc. Coli dragons and stones
 - return dragons in same condition you received them in


Things to Get Started On Immediately:

*Start a Coliseum Team* - I cannot stress how useful having your own team of level 25 dragons will be. Registration windows are more or less always about a week before the next Flight Festival, which are extremely coli-heavy events. So choose three adult dragons you really like and get training! : D Here are two of the most popular guides to making a Coli team:
Culex's Guide
Kiena's Guide

*Gathering* - every day. You can change which regions you gather in, and different regions can yield different items. New items unlock at certain levels as well. 

*Baldwin's Bubbling Brew* - Start transmuting whatever junk you have on hand. Build up a good selection of materials. It will come in handy, believe me. It's also a good way to make money in the long run. 

*Pinkerton's Plundered Pile* - Get one free item per day

*Crim's Collection Cart* - Make small amounts of money for junk items every hour. Watch out for the stuff that is actually expensive though, Crim can be sneaky like that. 

*Tomo's Trivia Tablet* - An easy way to make 3k every day. HERE's a guide with all the answers~

*Bond with Familiars* - You can bond with a familiar by clicking the red heart button under the image of the familiar on your dragon's profile. Familiars give a small amount of treasure every time you bond with them and a chest every time you reach a new level of friendship.






Spoiler: Festival Guide Links



Brightshine - With Lots of New Changes
Greenskeeper
Wavecrest
Thundercrack Carnivale
Flameforgers Festival
Rockbreaker's Ceremony
Brightshine Jubilee 2016





Spoiler: Brewing Currency for Festivals



700 Currency/week + Tons of Exp
Brewing Currency For Festivals: Advanced Mode







Spoiler: Coliseum Information



Having a team of 3 level 25 dragons for the Coliseum can be pretty important if you want to take full advantage of all that FR has to offer or are the kind of person who likes to collect/hoard retired items. A lot of the events on FR lean heavily on the Coliseum, so it's definitely advantageous to having a team of your own. It's also easy to make money by fighting in the coliseum. 

Things that involve having a leveled team:
 - Farming for festival currency and chests
 - Leveling fodder to exalt for money or for Dominance
 - Farming for loot drops, either for money or for food; lots of familiars and apparel are also exclusive to the coliseum


The most popular stat build is known as a Glass Cannon build. Essentially it means that the dragons have very high attack, very high speed, and very low hp and defense. They hit really hard, really fast, but can't sustain many hits because they'll take a lot of damage. The idea is to wipe out your enemies before they can touch you. 

Culex and Kiena have the two most popular guides for Glass Cannon builds. 

Culex's Guide
Kiena's Guide

Essentially, the main takeaway points of the guides are as follows:

 - Make sure that each level 25 dragon is equipped with Scratch, Eliminate, Berserker x3, and Ambush x2. 
 - Use a Tincture of Dissolution on each dragon (this resets all the allotted stat points and lets you spend them again. It also resets the stats each dragon is hatched with down to 5). Tinctures can be bought from the marketplace.
 - Choose which build you want your dragons to have:


Culex's Kelp Beds Exalt Team Build
126Str/59Qck/6Vit

Culex's Farming Build
129Str/50Qck/13Vit

Kiena's All Purpose Build 
126Str/58Qck/11Vit


The Kelp Beds build is designed to train one fodder dragon in the Kelp Beds for exalting, but is completely capable of farming in the other venues with ease. (Except for Harpys Roost). This is my favorite build by far and I have given it to the majority of my trained dragons. 

Culex's Farming Build is designed for farming, especially in the Harpys Roost. Farming is the endless slaying of enemies as fast as you can for the loot that they drop, which you then sell for money or convert for food. 
Harpys Roost has the highest drop rates for loot, which makes is a very popular farming venue. 

Alternatively, there is Kiena's all purpose build, which I'm not as fond of because it doesn't seem as smooth to me as the Culex builds. But it's very popular and might be worth a try!



The following stones are absolutely essential for each dragon to have: 
Scratch, Eliminate, Berserker x3, and Ambush x2. 

The following stones are not essential, but are very useful for dragons to have:
Sap, Rally, Reflect

*Scratch* is the core of the glass cannon build. It does a minor amount of damage, but it builds up breath every time you use it. Breath is like energy or mana, you need to build it up so you can power your other attacks with it. 
*Eliminate* is a powerful attack that does a lot of damage to an enemy. It costs 35 breath to use, but _if the attack wipes out the enemy, that 35 breath is refunded to you_. This is very very important. 
*Berserker* stones add 5 Str, 3 Qck, and 1 Agility for each one equipped. You can equip a total of 3 Berserker stones to a single dragon, and you absolutely should! These stones are what boost your power levels OVER 9000!!!!! and make the Glass Cannon build possible. 
*Ambush* stones grant the dragon 1 extra turn at the beginning of the battle. Each dragon can equip two. There is a long-standing glitch where the first dragon's first Ambush turn gets removed by the system. But if your entire team of three dragons has 2 Ambush stones each? You'll still get to take _8 turns before any enemies get a single turn in_. It's amazing. 

*Sap* functions like Scratch, doing the same minimal amount of damage, but instead of giving you breath it consumes it, and it gives you 1/4 the damage you dealt back as gained hp. If you've built up so much breath that you could stand to use a little in return for some hp, then Sap is a good way to go. 
*Rally* boosts the attack of the dragon you use it on for 5 rounds. This is enough to let the Rallied dragon OHKO most of the monsters it comes into contact with. 
*Reflect* is useful to have in the Kelp Beds because of the two bosses, the Mantarune and the Wave Sweeper. Both bosses have devastating elemental attacks that can be reflected back at them, saving your entire team from being wiped out. 

Battles usually function more or less the same way:
 - Use scratch to build up enough breath to use Eliminate. 
 - Go around OHKO-ing everything with Eliminate
 - Build up breath on the dragons whose Eliminate misses
 - Keep mopping the floor with everything that dares oppose you

Keep continuing on to the next battle as much as you can, because it gives you a bonus boost in exp (if you're still training a dragon), and also because your *gained breath carries over from battle to battle*. This is extremely important because it lets you mop the floor with any enemies that come to you as long as you've built up your breath. Especially in the lower levels, where enemies may never do a single point of damage to you once you've build your breath up enough to Eliminate them. 

In the Boreal Woods and lower venues, you can OKHO every single enemy (except for bosses) by just using Eliminate on them. If you're using the Farming Build, you can continue to one-shot Eliminate everything through the Harpys Roost (except bosses). In higher venues, you'll either need to Scratch+Eliminate or Rally+Eliminate to wipe them out. Bosses excluded, obviously, since those aren't going anywhere fast with their 9000+ hp.





Spoiler: Coli vs Fairgrounds



Link to Dom guide
throatspiders profit guide
why stoning a full team is worth it
 - cost of stones, time for money to return
Fairgrounds... ask people about games cos I don't play them
Game tips




When it comes to Coli vs Fairgrounds, I prefer the Coli. But it also depends on which you enjoy more. The Fairgrounds is also capped at 75k per day, as opposed to the Coli where you can fight 24/7, barring rollover times if you want. The guide I sent on profit from item drops is actually somewhat outdated, since they've added a lot of new apparel and food and other trinkets since it was written. Which means that right now there are more good drops than when it was written, meaning more overall profit.

Farming to sell vs leveling fodder depends a lot on the timing of when you do it. For instance, if there's a big Dominance battle going on, the competing flights may have threads buying leveled fodder for extremely high prices. For instance, you joined during a week where Light and Nature were duking it out. They were both offering 16k for each level 7 dragon, and some of their receivers were offering +1k in addition to that price out of their own funds to try and help their flight win. That's 17k for a level 7 dragon. Training a dragon to level 7 takes less than 10 minutes. If you're using this very special build that can train two fodder dragons at once, you could sell both dragons at level 7 for a total of 34k. For 20 mins work. Even if you bought each adult fodder for 10k, that's still 14k profit.

If there's no big battle with high payouts, then you'll be exalting the dragons yourself. Here's a thread with the average payout the game gives you for exalting dragons:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/746775

If you buy your fodder from the AH, that takes a big chunk of the profits right there. But if you breed your own, then you'll get a lot more for your work.

Farming and leveling fodder don't have to be completely exclusive of each other. While you're grinding your fodder, you'll still be getting loot drops that you can sell for treasure. You just won't be getting them quite as quickly as if you were straight out farming.

Another thing about selling loot for money: selling food is a great profit venture. Not hoardselling it back to the game, but selling it to other players. On the forums, it usually goes for 20t/food point. Not per food item, but per point. But if you collect a half stack (50) or full stack (99) of it and stick it in the AH? You can usually get around double that. It can be extremely profitable to sell excess food.

And theeeen there are also the rare drops in the Coli. Eggs, rare apparel, rare battlestones, new or boss familiars, etc. Eggs go for like 140-170k each. Those might be worth saving until they release the new colors, actually, but they sell very quickly if you need the money sooner rather than later.

After a while of giving Baldwin anything and everything extra to reduce down, you'll probably have a lot of extras. Some are worth a lot (new or popular ones), but some are so plentiful they're hardly worth selling. You may notice that the cheapest familiars are worth 2500t when hoardsold, 3800t-ish in the AH, and if you reduce them into Muck... Copper Muck is 8.5k, Silver is 9.4k, and Gold is 18.2k. That's a huge price increase from the 2.5k you'd have gotten hoardselling them, for only 30 minutes of you waiting for Baldwin to work his magic. Keeping one of each is nice for your bestiary count, or maybe some you like for collection purposes, but after that? Turn them to muck and sell for big profits~

Basically, profiting from the Coli is all about squeezing money out from wherever it can be gotten. The Fairgrounds are much more straightforward, but don't offer nearly as many opportunities.






Spoiler: How Dominance Works and Ways to Profit



Dominance is the site-wide competition between Flights to see which can send the most dragons to their Flight's deity by exalting them. 

Technically every Flight is competing for Dominance every single week, but the Flights have organized themselves so that they schedule "pushes" during certain weeks to try and take the #1 spot. Some weeks end up being uncontested (only one Flight going for #1), and some weeks are contested (two or more Flights going for #1), resulting in a battle. Some battles are planned in advance by the Flights, while others are a surprise and more spontaneous in nature. 

The leaderboard updates every 15 minutes and the final Dom count is calculated at *23:50 on Saturday Night*, server time. 

Helping your Flight with Dom usually included leveling fodder dragons in the Coliseum and then exalting them. Fodder is simply a term for dragons you don't want anymore and want to exalt. Usually this means you were unable to sell them, or they were an unfortunate hatch. Some people breed ugly dragons together for the sole purpose of hatching fodder dragons to profit from. Others buy their fodder from the AH or directly from other users on the forums. 

From a technical standpoint, leveled dragons are worth more than dragons at level 1. A lot of players suspect that their value is linear even though experience is exponential, but no one is 100% sure about the formulas being used to calculate everything. Regardless, the higher the level, the more the dragon is worth in the final tally. 



Every day the Exalt Bonus qualifications under the Random Dragon on the FR homepage changes. 



How Dominance works and ways to profit
- Fodder
- Big Battles
- Raffles
- ETERNAL GLORY FOR LIKE, A WHOLE WEEK







Spoiler: How Colors and Breeds And Flight Works



When you join the game, you join a Flight. There are 11 of them. I joined plague. All hatchlings born from my dragons will be plague dragons with red eyes. I can buy any other dragons from a different Flight and breed them together with no issues, but all the babies will be plague. For instance, I have a very pretty breeding pair, one of whom is Ice and one of whom is Arcane. All their babies are plague because I am in plague. 

Eye Color Examples

In terms of dragons, Flight influences eye color and also elemental abilities and weakness/resistances in the coliseum. So all my plague dragons are weak to Ice attacks. Etc. That part is a little like pokemon. 


The main intricacies of breeding dragons are Colors, Genes, and Breeds.

Each dragon has three colors and three genes. They are the *primary*, *secondary*, and *tertiary*. 

Overview of how the genes look on dragons


Using my dragon, Carnival, as an example:





He is Lavender/Sky/Rose, Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond. This means that his body is Lavender in color and Iridescent. His wings are Sky colored and Shimmer. His tertiary gene manifests itself as Rose colored gems all over his body. 

This is his mate, Carousel:




She is Stonewash/Lavender/Rose, Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond.

When I breed them together, the colors the babies inherit are based on a color wheel. 

Flight Rising Color Wheel
Flight Rising Range Finder

primary colors are one range, secondary colors are one range, and tertiary colors are one range. Each color in the range has an equal, random chance of appearing. If the parents have the same color for primary, secondary, or tertiary, then the hatchlings will all have a 100% chance of that color in the same area. For instance, Carousel and Carnival both have a Rose tertiary. All of their hatchlings will have a Rose tertiary. 

Additionally, their genes and breed have different rarities, so the outcomes are not always a 50/50 chance. Only the two genes the parents have are able to appear in the hatchlings. A pair with Iridescent on the mother and Crystal on the father can only have Iridescent or Crystal hatchlings. 

Gene and Species Rarity Guide


Genes and breed can all be changed by buying scrolls from the Marketplace. Colors can be changed, but only by using an item called a Tri-Color Scatterscroll, which changes all three colors randomly. There is currently no way to change a single color on a dragon. If you want specific colors, you'd need to breed for them.





Spoiler: Gen 1s



Gen 1s. Gen 1s are parentless dragons. Your progens are both Gen 1s. So are all dragons that come from unhatched eggs. As long as it says "parents: none" on the dragon's profile, it's a Gen 1. 

They're popular for a variety of reasons:

It's aesthetically pleasing to have no parents and no offspring listed. 
Lore reasons, maybe you have a character that has a mysterious past or was found abandoned, etc. 
Breedability: since dragons can't be related for 5 generations in order to breed, dragons that are unbred and gen 1 aren't related to any other dragon on the site, so they can breed with any other dragon. 

But really, the true reason is rarity. 

Having an unhatched egg is like having a lotto ticket. You can get them from the coliseum or from gathering, so they're expensive/hard to get to begin with. And the dragon you hatched is a triple basic, starter breed. All three colors are determined at random. So getting two or even three colors that are popular or go well together is really lucky, not to mention having eyes that match. Or getting a double? The odds are amazing. 

There are plenty of ugly Gen 1s that are worthless. Because ugly is ugly, no matter what the lineage. But something like say... 





Blue/Black/Blue, matching Lightning eyes

Well, he's really cool. Black and blue together is a really popular color combo, a double (XYX), and matching eyes? Yeaaahhh. 

Having a pretty gened up gen 1 dragon is sort of like a symbol of status. It's kind of like a trophy, a way to show off how hard you've worked on the game.





Whyyyy are Sprites so expensive?
 - +KS and downtime items
 - Battling the lag and no level 25s and builds and etc
 - AH listings are not the same as actual value
 - price fluctuations
 - Festival chests and why net value isn't the same as liquid value
 - Also liquidating big items
 - How to buy big ticket items


Why are Sprites worth so muuuuuuch






Flight Rising doesn't have open registration yet (that is, registration that is open to the public 24/7). Instead, there are windows of time when new players are allowed to join. 

Windows are usually once a month, the week before the flight festival. They are usually set to last 24 hours or so, but have often been extended for longer. 

This means that the growth of the site doesn't grow steadily, but rather surges during these brief windows. 





Xan's Faith In Retired Items
 - If there's one thing I believe in in online economies, it's that retired/rare items will always inflate with time. It may not be soon. It may take a long time. But as supply grows smaller and demand gets larger, the price will go up and up. 




Gem rates and why they dip/rise (WC Scrolls, Night Sky Silks, and Unreleased Genes)


Info on each flight

How to make money
 - Games, exalting, farming, mp, buying gems, bonding with familiars, letting festival items inflate, selling festival currency, breeding and selling dragons


Night of the Nocturne - Why it was such a big deal and the impact it had on FR economy
 - The setup
 - New breed
 - Cycling bears a big disappointment
 - Falling prices on retired everything
 - Old pm containing sprite prices from 02-19-2015





Spoiler: Making The Most Profit From Your Fodder Before A Dom Battle - Miniguide



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ead&p=5404353&highlight=miniguide#post5404353






Spoiler: What Items are Worth Keeping from Gathering (And Why) 



You can get different things by using your Gathering turns in different things. Hunting gives you meat, Foraging gives you plants, etc. Digging and scavenging give you different sorts of materials and some other assorted items. 

In the Trading post, there is an area called Swipp's Swaps. This is a trading area. Swipp asks for certain amounts of certain items. If you have them, he'll give you an exclusive item in return. Here is a guide for what items he asks for and what items he will give in return:

Swipp Guide

That guide also lists where each material item can be found. These items are sought after because users want them to make the trades, so I'd advise not converting them into food or putting them into Baldwin's cauldron. 

Here is a guide for what items can be found while Gathering:

Gathering Guide

A lot of items can only be unlocked after you reach a certain level in that type of gathering. A lot of them are very rare to find, making them expensive and sought after. If you have yet to find some of them, that may be because they're pretty rare. xD;





Spoiler: Loga Economy



Loga Economy






Spoiler: Original post content



Aw man, I haven't looked at this girl in so long. 






I forgot she was arcane! I might just be lazy and tincture her into being my new Mire dragon and just keep the plum tree boy I bought untrained.

/lazy


----------



## Naiad

I'm a bit confused

So
Do I have to PM + Pay to post my hatchlings??
I'd prefer to save my BTB :/


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> I'm a bit confused
> 
> So
> Do I have to PM + Pay to post my hatchlings??
> I'd prefer to save my BTB :/


 Well it's only 1 TBT per hatchling pic @___@ it costs close to 2 TBT to even post images and instead of constantly quoting your spoiler or post full of hatchlings it will be in the OP. But I can always make it free. I just didn't want to go broke T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could always just put a quote of the hatchlings you post here in the OP if you'd like!


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Well it's only 1 TBT per hatchling pic @___@ it costs close to 2 TBT to even post images and instead of constantly quoting your spoiler or post full of hatchlings it will be in the OP. But I can always make it free. I just didn't want to go broke T_T



iirc, It doesn't actually take bells away to edit?
The logs say it do, but I read somewhere that the logs are incorrect


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> iirc, It doesn't actually take bells away to edit?
> The logs say it do, but I read somewhere that the logs are incorrect


I am unsure, but I changed the post, it is free. Sorry for the confusion .__.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe I'll just take out those sections if it's too confusing


----------



## ecclesi-uh

Someone should give me some advice on what I should dress this lil bub in. His name's Cheongsam.


----------



## FireNinja1

PandaNikita said:


> Well it's only 1 TBT per hatchling pic @___@ it costs close to 2 TBT to even post images and instead of constantly quoting your spoiler or post full of hatchlings it will be in the OP. But I can always make it free. I just didn't want to go broke T_T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I could always just put a quote of the hatchlings you post here in the OP if you'd like!



It only charges you bells if you are direct uploading to the site. The images of FR dergs are hosted on Stormlight's servers, so you aren't coughing up any TBTB unless you save the image you your hard drive and manually direct upload (but...why would you do that? Waste of time)

Editing doesn't charge any bells, the spend is to reflect the new value. It adds the value of the new post but removes the value of the old post. If it doesn't look that as soon as you edit, refresh, as it doesn't tend to show up until you've done a refresh for some reason.

On a FR-related note, some time ago, I had posted an image of a breeding pair but it was pixelated to oblivion and back, and I've just figured out a solution. I present to you, (my super basic) breeding card: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks a tad blurry, but what do you guys think?


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> It only charges you bells if you are direct uploading to the site. The images of FR dergs are hosted on Stormlight's servers, so you aren't coughing up any TBTB unless you save the image you your hard drive and manually direct upload (but...why would you do that? Waste of time)
> 
> Editing doesn't charge any bells, the spend is to reflect the new value. It adds the value of the new post but removes the value of the old post. If it doesn't look that as soon as you edit, refresh, as it doesn't tend to show up until you've done a refresh for some reason.
> 
> On a FR-related note, some time ago, I had posted an image of a breeding pair but it was pixelated to oblivion and back, and I've just figured out a solution. I present to you, (my super basic) breeding card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks a tad blurry, but what do you guys think?


Ah thank you for explaining this to me. It makes so much more sense


----------



## FireNinja1

PandaNikita said:


> Ah thank you for explaining this to me. It makes so much more sense



You're welcome. Sending you a few hatchies to put on the OP, cheap as heck but I'd like em gone ASAP.


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> You're welcome. Sending you a few hatchies to put on the OP, cheap as heck but I'd like em gone ASAP.


i added them! Hopefully it looks okay, I'm on mobile


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> iirc, It doesn't actually take bells away to edit?
> The logs say it do, but I read somewhere that the logs are incorrect



I think it takes away the original tbt you earned for the post and then gives back what the edited post is worth. So if you edit a post and it gets longer, you get more tbt, if you edit and it gets shorter, you lose tbt.

I think. .-.


Edit: posting from my phone is too slow.  XD;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shiny shiny thread smell.
So, we gotta PM ya with the dragons we want to sell?. I would of just put mine in spoilers if that was the case, but whatever

Also, bred Aureole and Argider today, 4 eggs. I'm happy.


----------



## Peisinoe

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Shiny shiny thread smell.
> So, we gotta PM ya with the dragons we want to sell?. I would of just put mine in spoilers if that was the case, but whatever
> 
> Also, bred Aureole and Argider today, 4 eggs. I'm happy.




You can do a spoiler but it's more so your post doesn't get buried and you don't have to repost it. 

If it's in the op on the first page, you won't have to repost it and it's usuallythe first thing people look for. It's a directory of sales so to say

- - - Post Merge - - -

So anyone can post there's in the thread and put it in featured sales so it doesn't get over looked and buried.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

S a t a n i said:


> You can do a spoiler but it's more so your post doesn't get buried and you don't have to repost it.
> 
> If it's in the op on the first page, you won't have to repost it and it's usuallythe first thing people look for. It's a directory of sales so to say
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So anyone can post there's in the thread and put it in featured sales so it doesn't get over looked and buried.



I see, thank you for clarifying. I was just a little confused.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

//sobbing

Hatchery is finally fully updated with 40 pairs
my god it took forever :")


----------



## Silversea

Already at 3 pages damn.

I'm sorry I have nothing better to say. Um... Yay for upcoming Wavecrest Saturnalia? Perhaps I can finally pick up some water-themed apparel.


----------



## Xanarcah

Gotta get through Trickmurk first before we get to Wavecrest. : D 

I'm REALLY hoping their stuff is cooler than the Gala stuff was. I was really disappointed, not gonna lie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the mistral jamboree too, actually,  I think?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> YES!! WIND FESTIVAL!!!! In March.  Then Water, then Nature,  Light, Lightning, Fire, Arcane, Plague, Earth!!
> I'm so proud I only had to check like two of those! <3





A++++++


I hope I get a gloopy bear if not I will cry


----------



## Astro0

okay yaaayy here's my first selling stuffs!


Spoiler: cute okapi couple! 20k each? willing to haggle











XYY


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Gotta get through Trickmurk first before we get to Wavecrest. : D
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping their stuff is cooler than the Gala stuff was. I was really disappointed, not gonna lie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the mistral jamboree too, actually,  I think?



No please Wavecrest Saturnalia is the only real holiday. You know it's true.


Same way water flight is the only real flight. Oops spoiler.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

Derg was born on Valentine's Day! Send a CR at Fuzzling for 14k if you'd like her, if no one wants her I'm just gonna level/exalt.


----------



## Shirohibiki

idk to me putting the hatchlings in the op doesnt really make sense because i personally stay on the current page and never look at the op... but if people are allowed to post both then i guess its fine. the 'clutter' doesnt really bother me but i might be the minority. =p 

anyway new thread yayyy. the op is super pretty <3


----------



## Silversea

New tags yay.


----------



## Aryxia

Ooooh new thread! Also thanks for adding my hatchery to the front page Nikita. You da bomb diggity.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> I see llamas made a re-appearance....



Whoever added that is my best friend for life.


----------



## f11

Looking for dergs with: Aqua/Blood/Lemon
I dont care about the genes


----------



## Kiikay

So cutee nikkiiiiii


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> No please Wavecrest Saturnalia is the only real holiday. You know it's true.
> 
> 
> Same way water flight is the only real flight. Oops spoiler.



Fact: Plague likes Water to be a strong flight because that means The Sea of a Thousand Currents can carry The Wandering Contagion far and wide to infest more diverse lands. 

We're comin' for you all~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> What does Plague think of Wind??
> 
> 
> _Ya know, Air-Born viruses. _



Icedaddy and Windpop is OTP
fite me


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Kiikay

I'm really excited to breed my new dragon uwu
zzzzzzz have to wait 30 more days


----------



## tamagotchi

what up coolkids B)


----------



## f11

Kiikay said:


> I'm really excited to breed my new dragon uwu
> zzzzzzz have to wait 30 more days


That is like the only dragon I like crackle on, it actually looks really nice on it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> What does Plague think of Wind??
> 
> 
> _Ya know, Air-Born viruses. _



I think that, combined, we are a sneeze. 

xD;


----------



## Naiad

Is FR down for anyone else?
Might just be my phone screwing with me e v e


----------



## FireNinja1

Lafiel said:


> Is FR down for anyone else?
> Might just be my phone screwing with me e v e


For me, it's fine. Think it's your phone or whatever.


----------



## Peisinoe

15k:











Fiance hatched these, he says send a CR and he'll accept them! I kind of want to keep the cryface D:
65k:






35k:


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Is FR down for anyone else?
> Might just be my phone screwing with me e v e



It was down for a few minutes for me. o: Tried accessing the site with both my laptop and my phone, with wifi and with data. 

It's back up again, though~

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> 35k:



This is one spectacularly nice dragon. o: Just sayin'


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> 15k:
> 
> Fiance hatched these, he says send a CR and he'll accept them! I kind of want to keep the cryface D:
> 65k:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35k:



Cuties Ahh ; v ;
I'd buy them but I have no space OTL fml






bought this guy for 25k Ahh ; v ;
He's arcane, so I'm gonna train him up and use him to level/exalt u v u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> It was down for a few minutes for me. o: Tried accessing the site with both my laptop and my phone, with wifi and with data.
> 
> It's back up again, though~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is one spectacularly nice dragon. o: Just sayin'



Ahh, good to know u v u


----------



## tamagotchi

Putting a few pages of fodder up in the AH for 7k each. They don't seem to be selling quickly this week and it took about a minute for the first one to be snagged, so if you guys need any, there ya' go.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

I'm going to name and exalt today if not one wants. Because I need lair space to buy a couple dragons that I want lol

5K​















these ones are in bf's lair just send a cr to him for 6-7K​


----------



## tamagotchi

Thanks guys! They're all gone now.


----------



## Peisinoe

I'm so excited for the festival....lair discount :")


----------



## VioletPrincess

Sending a CR for the CryFace Circuit. Love his colours.


----------



## Naiad

psst
If any of you have cash, this is a great artist to commission.


----------



## Creeper$

Can you put this in the for sale section pls? 



Spoiler: babus







8k




8k




10k




8k




15k




15k




10k

send a CR @MockeryOf


----------



## PandaNikita

okay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quoted your post in the op


----------



## infinikitten

Woo, new thread!

I admit, I've been neglecting my poor dragons this past week or so. I do most of my dailies but I haven't been bonding with familiars at all, or checking the forums there much. The last dom push wore me right out.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Hehe someone bought 5 giant sand dollars for 35k.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess shadow sprites will never be as low as they were during night of the nocturne.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> How low were they then?



Around 400k, if I remember correctly. 

During NoN all the prices took a huge dive, which is why I kept referencing 'before NoN' in that pm.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ugh I could only get my male Coatl to lvl 21. I have had no energy for the last week. Everytime I set my mind to leveling I either fall asleep or something always drags me away from the computer.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Ugh I could only get my male Coatl to lvl 21. I have had no energy for the last week. Everytime I set my mind to leveling I either fall asleep or something always drags me away from the computer.



Oh gosh training
I've been meaning to do it
But I just can't bring myself to sit sown for hours u v u


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> You guys could always pay someone to train them for you?



I already have 5 level 25 dragons tho??
It seems like a waste to pay someone if I actually have the resources to do it myself


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

I LOVE THE BEAR OMG


----------



## Astro0

I WON THE ACCENT CONTEST IM SCREAMING!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

IF ANY OF YALL USE MY ACCENT OR KNOW PEOPLE WHO USE IT OR SEE SOME RANDOM USING IT PLS LINK ME IM SO EXCITED!

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM SO DRUNK AND EXCITED OMG


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> YOU WON!!!!! What do you get for winning, just wondering?  Also, kinda sad the clown skin I liked didn't make it through.
> 
> BUT CONGRATS!



I got a copy of the accent, 1500gems and 5 akin blueprints 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And THANK YOOOOOUUUUUU


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> I WON THE ACCENT CONTEST IM SCREAMING!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IF ANY OF YALL USE MY ACCENT OR KNOW PEOPLE WHO USE IT OR SEE SOME RANDOM USING IT PLS LINK ME IM SO EXCITED!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IM SO DRUNK AND EXCITED OMG


UWOT

Totally using it. Totally using it.


----------



## VioletPrincess

So where is the best place to get pine cones? I love the skins and yay I can actually afford to get them all 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also congrats Astro0


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh I found the info here


----------



## Peisinoe

Dom discount people. Don't forget to ask shadow peeps

- - - Post Merge - - -

Grats Astro!!!i


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> I WON THE ACCENT CONTEST IM SCREAMING!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IF ANY OF YALL USE MY ACCENT OR KNOW PEOPLE WHO USE IT OR SEE SOME RANDOM USING IT PLS LINK ME IM SO EXCITED!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IM SO DRUNK AND EXCITED OMG



Aaaaaa congrats! : D That is one SWEET accent, I totally have the perfect Noc to put it on too ~

Well done making it into FR history!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm liking the bear and apparel for Trickmurk, go Shadow! The accents and skins overall are way more interesting too. 

And I got a lullaby chest already! : D


----------



## VioletPrincess

Your Babes are all grown up and beautiful


----------



## nard

AHHH CONGRATS ASTRO HHHHH



OFF TO THE COLISEUM FOR CIRCUS MAGE AND OFF TO THE MARKETPLACE FOR MARK OF THE BINDER


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Your Babes are all grown up and beautiful



Nice! They look just like their parents now. I hope they serve you well!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Ok how did I get 3 ambushes in a row from Pinkerton. Not going to question it.

Good bye life for a week while I farm non-stop in the coliseum again :c


----------



## Aryxia

CONGRATS ASTRO


----------



## nard

I ALMOST GOT MARK OF THE BINDER

WHY DID IT SELL SO FAST


----------



## Silversea

Oh nice one Astro0 (sorry I missed page 7 and 8 initially).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah damn that marketplace sells out so fast.


----------



## nard

goddamnit 

1 straight hour of coli grinding in scorched forest, sandswept delta, and forgotten cave and no circus mage chest yet


----------



## f11

Is water pushing this week?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes.


----------



## Naiad

Congrats Astro!  u w u

tfw you can't layer accents on a dragon fml


----------



## tamagotchi

Congrats Astro! The winners look really nice, in my opinion.


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> Is water pushing this week?



Water, arcane, and lightning are all profit pushing this week. : D


----------



## infinikitten

Water is profit pushing?! lmao. That awkward moment when you learn these things on another website instead of from your own flight on Flight Rising

I guess I'm sitting this push out~


----------



## Silversea

Fuzzling said:


> goddamnit
> 
> 1 straight hour of coli grinding in scorched forest, sandswept delta, and forgotten cave and no circus mage chest yet



...well I've been straight grinding for an hour and I have received 4 pinecones. It doesn't help eliminate isn't in the same slot for all my dragons, takes more seconds to click them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe arena was a bad idea, might go back to sandswept delta.


----------



## Naiad

Where has everyone been farming for this event? .o.
I've been in the Mire/Arena


----------



## Silversea

I think forgotten cave is probably one of the best, and also sandswept delta. Arena has lots of neutral enemies but they don't drop as high as the festival element typed enemies, so I've literally been getting a max of 5 cones an hour there.


----------



## FireNinja1

Just posted an XYY crystal for 4kT, so run now if you want it.

I might try the Forgotten Cave. I've gotten a cones from exalt leveling in the Mire, but it's nothing impressive.


----------



## Xanarcah

I got 50 or so cones and a chest and an eliminate in the arena in around an hour this morning, so I think I might stay there.


----------



## Kiikay

new hatchlings for sale


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I got 50 or so cones and a chest and an eliminate in the arena in around an hour this morning, so I think I might stay there.



xan pls
_n o _
why are u doing this to me :')


----------



## Astro0

omg i just got on my computer to have a look at all the other winners (which are absolutely amazing tbh, i can't believe my accent got in with them!!) and i fell in love with the fool, i was sad to see that it was only a chest drop
but i started digging, and 10 turns in I GOT ITTTT IM SO EXCITED I WANNA CRY 
this day is just awesome, and thank you for all your congratulations


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> omg i just got on my computer to have a look at all the other winners (which are absolutely amazing tbh, i can't believe my accent got in with them!!) and i fell in love with the fool, i was sad to see that it was only a chest drop
> but i started digging, and 10 turns in I GOT ITTTT IM SO EXCITED I WANNA CRY
> this day is just awesome, and thank you for all your congratulations



I now need more male nocs
and your accent.
It's a beautiful accent, so are all of them.


----------



## Silversea

More farming notes for those interested:

Hour 1 (Arena): 4 pinecones 
Hour 2 (Arena): 6 pinecones 1 eliminate
Hour 3 (Sandswept): 54 pinecones
Hour 4 (Forgotten Cave): 56 pinecones

...Well I don't think I'll be doing Arena then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess Sandswept and Forgotten Cave are kind of equal. I felt like there were more shadow encounters in the Cave. My Arena stats are much lower than most people, I guess it could have been to do with the dodgy llamas and tigers which seemed to dodge just short of a quarter of the time. Ah well.


----------



## nard

i got the circus mage chest in coli 

now onto the fool skin

cryin g


----------



## Xanarcah

flower child said:


> xan pls
> _n o _
> why are u doing this to me :')



Well, I got like 7 cones in the delta before that, so I went back to the arena  XD; I guess it missed me? Now I have enough insects to feed all my faes too.

Come farm with me there ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> More farming notes for those interested:
> 
> Hour 1 (Arena): 4 pinecones
> Hour 2 (Arena): 6 pinecones 1 eliminate
> Hour 3 (Sandswept): 54 pinecones
> Hour 4 (Forgotten Cave): 56 pinecones
> 
> ...Well I don't think I'll be doing Arena then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I guess Sandswept and Forgotten Cave are kind of equal. I felt like there were more shadow encounters in the Cave. My Arena stats are much lower than most people, I guess it could have been to do with the dodgy llamas and tigers which seemed to dodge just short of a quarter of the time. Ah well.



I'm horrified that the arena is dropping so poorly for you. D : at least the other venues are better?


----------



## nard

WOW OK

i got a remove gene primary from the coli?? didnt know you could get things like this


----------



## PandaNikita

I added some of my dragons to OP and exalted/sold the ones I posted earlier~~

Other people have dragons in the OP as well : D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

send help 
this is what i end up doing at 12am




She's pretttyyy. Goodbye, 239k of my treasure.


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> send help
> this is what i end up doing at 12am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's pretttyyy. Goodbye, 239k of my treasure.



i feel ur pain







i bought this bab, the apparel, and the skin aka about 100k down the drain


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> I WON THE ACCENT CONTEST IM SCREAMING!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IF ANY OF YALL USE MY ACCENT OR KNOW PEOPLE WHO USE IT OR SEE SOME RANDOM USING IT PLS LINK ME IM SO EXCITED!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IM SO DRUNK AND EXCITED OMG



omg gz!!!! you totally deserve it!!! <333 thats awesome DD


----------



## PandaNikita

Just bought a bunch of noc females, I might have a problem...

But this one is the prettiest of the bunch I bought


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> i feel ur pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this bab, the apparel, and the skin aka about 100k down the drain



It appears as if the rune is the eye, and one of the wings is an arm, so to me it looks like a hunched over golem with a bunch of stuff in the top and in front of it.

Still haven't been able to get many pinecones. I expect the rate to go to at least 1:1100 within the next few days.


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> It appears as if the rune is the eye, and one of the wings is an arm, so to me it looks like a hunched over golem with a bunch of stuff in the top and in front of it.
> 
> Still haven't been able to get many pinecones. I expect the rate to go to at least 1:1100 within the next few days.


I saw someone buying for 1:700 I PM'ed them hours ago but no response. I have about 20 cones right now : O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just got a letter.. :3



Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

I've been selling at hilariously overpriced prices. 10 for 15k and 14 for 20k, etc. First days of festivals are great ~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I've been selling at hilariously overpriced prices. 10 for 15k and 14 for 20k, etc. First days of festivals are great ~



ahh, if only i had the energy today. i couldve made money. oh well lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh, if only i had the energy today. i couldve made money. oh well lol.



Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for you? O:

- - - Post Merge - - -

10 for 15k seems really solid now, I've sold a few lots within minutes at this price.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaaaa two Circus Mage chests in a row!

/dancing


----------



## Aryxia

>Has Two eggs to hatch
>Has two open lair spaces
>Buys two cryface dragons
But hey, at least they're pretty, right? ;u;


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Aaaaaa two Circus Mage chests in a row!
> 
> /dancing



How do you do it? I got one chest this morning on like my 3rd try. Farmed off and on today and no other chests. I got enough pine cones to just get the Shadow crest and the Murktooth Bramblekeep. I was farming in the arena and the Delta. I think I will stick with the Arena. Got a couple of Berserkers and a Rally that I need for my next team though. Even though my Coatl is at level 21 he is still knocking them flat in the Arena so I am happy. I will work on training a little bit each day. I like the change of scenery. 

I fell in love with this Imp. She is White Crystal/Midnight Facet/White Circuit


----------



## infinikitten

I just don't have it in me to do anything for Trickmurk, I think. I did enough grinding for Night of the Nocturne to last me a lifetime. And there aren't any ~festive favors~ that catch my eye, so I'll probably just grab the familiar with the currency I dig up every day and just let it go. I could definitely use the treasure but... meh.


----------



## PandaNikita

infinikitten said:


> I just don't have it in me to do anything for Trickmurk, I think. I did enough grinding for Night of the Nocturne to last me a lifetime. And there aren't any ~festive favors~ that catch my eye, so I'll probably just grab the familiar with the currency I dig up every day and just let it go. I could definitely use the treasure but... meh.


Some people are buying pinecones for 1k:1 you should just do it to convert the festival currency : )


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Congrats Cuppycakez


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Well, I got like 7 cones in the delta before that, so I went back to the arena  XD; I guess it missed me? Now I have enough insects to feed all my faes too.
> 
> Come farm with me there ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm horrified that the arena is dropping so poorly for you. D : at least the other venues are better?



There isn't much reason for the arena to be good really since it is only neutral enemies there...the drop rate from shadow enemies is considerably better. Either way, you probably kill things much quicker than me anyway because my computer lags at the end of each battle xD I'm hoping to get at least one chest before the end of this event.

Must say the skins and accents are really nice this time around. Makes me wish I had any sort of photoshop skill... I can only do pixel and sprite work.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> So....someone bought my lvl 25 and they're trying to re-sell it for 100,000 more....I honestly do not think a basic/basic/basic lvl25 XYY dragon is worth 650 gems, but eh.


How much did you sell it for?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

That sucks : / I guess there's really nothing you can do, PCs are ugly in my opinion x___x


----------



## Naiad

Selling this XXY for 15k uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> YAYYYY ITS THE MOST EXSPENSIVE THING I'VE BOUGHT YET BUT EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEk



Ooh, congrats! : D celebrating this year's Trickmurk with last year's familiar is pretty awesome!

Which sprites do you have now?


----------



## PandaNikita

I have been blessed with 3 nests, 3 eggs each by the RNG gods


----------



## Naiad

Scattered Cromarum u v u
















At least he doesn't have magenta anymore tbh
I might scatter him again because I'm really not satisfied


----------



## Astro0

purchased this shadowy cutie (wish he had those pretty purple eyes!) to put on my accent and the awesome apparel to celebrate my win!





also selling:


Spoiler: ayy


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro, what a cutie!
also selling these:


Spoiler: buy my dragons


----------



## fup10k

Spoiler: Selling some discounted cry/faces again









Ice/White/Ice cry/face/gem male SD
300tbt! 






100tbt





ice/maize/ice cry/face/gem male sd
300tbt





Rose/ice/black cry/face/smoke male sd
200tbt


Please pm me! I need the space for when my dragons are ready to breed later this week lol


----------



## Silversea

I must say I like the way Flight Rising has taken representing the shadow flight. Most of the time shadow anything is just all dark purple shadows and mist and stuff but I like the idea of the light show and circus theme. Haven't seen it done this way anywhere else.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## fup10k

Cuppycakez said:


> I need that first one female.  But good luck selling!




I knowwwww lol. Me too. I didn't keep any from that nest ;A;


----------



## PandaNikita

Don't forget to enter in the Dining in the Dark Contest! Give us more to vote on : )

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=forga&id=1338681&page=1


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I was supposed to save up
*looks in AH*




oh
Well, goodbye 150k.

Also, I'm looking for a accent for Aureole, and I really like this.




The accent is 550 gems in the AH, I think I might buy it once I rack up some gems.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I was supposed to save up
> *looks in AH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> Well, goodbye 150k.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a accent for Aureole, and I really like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accent is 550 gems in the AH, I think I might buy it once I rack up some gems.



oh my god i am so jealous of that noc. ooooh nooo shes gorgeous q__q


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Arcane losing 20 members in one week...wow.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Ice flight's numbers tho. Looks like Arcane lost quite a few members compared to the rest.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, I've noticed Ice usually gets around 20+ a week. Which is good and its bad.  Shadow took Lights place on the board this week, because Light is usually right behind Ice.



Yeah, seems they snuck up on us. At least we do get a extra gathering turn. I need tons of pinecones still.


----------



## Naiad

Got this pretty girl for 19k ; v ;
she was prenamed Tauriel my inner geek had a lil heart attack


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## f11

Spoiler: new pair












 Also what the best tert i could give my noc.


----------



## Peisinoe

Smoke or spines. Snowbellie I love it. 



Also I have gems for sale 1:520. Get your familiars and silks before they are retired!!


----------



## PandaNikita

I love smoke tert and stonewash looks pretty good as smoke1


----------



## Shirohibiki

if anyone happens to nab the dullahan and darkside of the moon skins could you send em my way? just tell me how much they are, thank you <3 (think theyre 35k right?)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> if anyone happens to nab the dullahan and darkside of the moon skins could you send em my way? just tell me how much they are, thank you <3 (think theyre 35k right?)




Yeah, 29750 each. Want them?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Ooops, looks like I missed the only copy of Oil Spill in the AH.
*throws thread up*
The search begins for the retired accent.


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> Yeah, 29750 each. Want them?



ahh yes please sorry i was ... i dont remember what id been doing BUT YES JUST TELL ME THE TOTAL qvq THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> I just impulse went out and bought a bunch of dragons and a liar expansion.... but it was fun so



I went and trained and exalted like half my dragons because I was bored, rip rip rip. LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> I have a bunch I need to train for Ice vs. Shadow vs. Arcane



Wait, what's this about ice v shad v arcane?! I demand links!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Arcane is going to lose like always, lmao. I want to switch flights because they're not really strong at pushing T.T;;;


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Uhhhh I'm not sure there is one, but its March 8th-14th I'm pretty sure.
> 
> The whole story is Shadow and Arcane have been planning a battle for a while I guess. They happened to chose the week Ice also chose for a conquest. Everybody was cool with it and nobody decided to move so now its a 3-way battle


Well, I think we all know who's going to win that battle 

Better get my EF dergs ready and stock up on some fodder soon too. Are you going to be in Ice Arena?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Arcane is going to lose like always, lmao. I want to switch flights because they're not really strong at pushing T.T;;;



pLEASE JOIN ICE


----------



## Cuppycakez

...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Mia, get over to Lighttttt. Let us show you the ways of dom and the illuminati

Also....









*cries*


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Why is that user made accent so expensive? It's pretty, but it costs too much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, be careful around Light Flight. They'll tell you to exalt your babies.


It's retired, The last copy that the owner owned has been sold. This one has only just come up.

WHAT EXALTING BABIES AND DINNER
*hides signature*


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> _You must join us, young magelet. Let us show you our dominance ways..._
> They might, but I kinda want Arcane to win just because it would be HUGE for them.
> 
> 
> What's that? The Ice Arena thing? I think I know but uh yeah. Maybe we could all be an arena


Ice Arena is a competition held during Dom to see who can exalt the most. It's pretty cool, the prizes are huge, but you have to be hella active (or say that you are, otherwise you don't get a good team ) to win.


Cuppycakez said:


> Also, be careful around Light Flight. They'll tell you to exalt your babies.


*insert terribly done cameo* "Really? Well, I know that Ice Flight would never do that." *wink*


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Sorry but water flight are the rulers of dominance. We always get one spot in 1st every year. Imagine that, a guaranteed 1st place spot each year. No one can ignore that.


----------



## gnoixaim

/sobbing I got art from Snafflewyrm again.


Spoiler











& I honestly might switch over to Light. The eyes remind me of my *future* dogs yellow eyes 8)))))))


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> /sobbing I got art from Snafflewyrm again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I honestly might switch over to Light. The eyes remind me of my *future* dogs yellow eyes 8)))))))


Drops link here: x

Check out this person's art thread in their sig too.... amazing @___@


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> & I honestly might switch over to Light. The eyes remind me of my *future* dogs yellow eyes 8)))))))


Yess, very good. I love Light's eyes aswell, they go with almost everything.


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> Drops link here: x
> 
> Check out this person's art thread in their sig too.... amazing @___@


Omg, I saw that thread. T.T;;;; I asked to be put on the ping list /dies
I haven't even gotten any of the festival items yet because I've used all my pinecones on art, lmao.


Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yess, very good. I love Light's eyes aswell, they go with almost everything.



They do! unlike arcane, lol


----------



## gnoixaim

YA'LL SLOTS ARE OPEN.  PANDANIKITA, I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR FR NAME IS. LOL


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, I saw that thread. T.T;;;; I asked to be put on the ping list /dies
> I haven't even gotten any of the festival items yet because I've used all my pinecones on art, lmao.
> 
> 
> They do! unlike arcane, lol





gnoixaim said:


> YA'LL SLOTS ARE OPEN.  PANDANIKITA, I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR FR NAME IS. LOL


ahh I'm in class and my phone logged me out of fr .___. I'll try to get a slot later. Also my FR name is MoonDrops I reordered my friendlist (aka mass delete) to get my bf first on my list. Feel free to add me if anyone wants to be friends lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I think I have 50-60 pinecones. I've been grindin in Mire so I can keep training my dragons. Level 18/19/20 T.T Also can anyone explain the arcane leveling thing to me? Kinea's guide confuses me... All I'm doing is exalting with an arcane dragon or....?


----------



## Naiad

Selling these u v u
I'll be train-exalting them by today if they aren't rehomed. Send CRs to respective accounts, please ^^



Spoiler: 15k / 30 Gems each


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Thank you cuppy!! Also a link to that video would be awesome : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## infinikitten

I've been mulling over a transfer to light or nature, but nature never seems to hit up dom and I'm a little worried that since light is so huge it won't be as homey as water currently is for me. :x


----------



## nard

infinikitten said:


> I've been mulling over a transfer to light or nature, but nature never seems to hit up dom and I'm a little worried that since light is so huge it won't be as homey as water currently is for me. :x



come to wind and be a breezybutt


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

infinikitten said:


> I've been mulling over a transfer to light or nature, but nature never seems to hit up dom and I'm a little worried that since light is so huge it won't be as homey as water currently is for me. :x



Oh, don't you worry. We may seem huge, but we're one big family. We love everyone that comes in.


----------



## PandaNikita

I have yet to interact with the forums. I'm scared lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> You can only use breed changes at certain times right?



I think the only restriction is that the dragon must not be on its breeding cooldown.


----------



## Peisinoe

She's beautiful 12k and she's yours!






12k


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> I think the only restriction is that the dragon must not be on its breeding cooldown.



No...I scrolled an RB to be a guardian as a hatchie, sp it might have something to do with nest then. Definitely not cooldown though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> No...I scrolled an RB to be a guardian as a hatchie, sp it might have something to do with nest then. Definitely not cooldown though.



Oh really? Interesting. o: I have no idea what it is then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> So! I was looking at  This
> It says this:
> _This harsh landscape has embittered generations of its denizens over time, lending to increasing hostility towards outsiders* as the landmass continues to shrink.* _
> 
> Um....that's not good. Does that mean that someday the Southern Icefield will no longer exist? Or is that just there because that is how they wrote it?



"Frigid Floes
This gleaming field of floes is a fleeting reminder of the former size and glory of the Southern Icefield, which once rivaled expanse of the northern continent. Recent warm weather and intrusions from the children of Fire and Lightning have contributed to the fractured landscape, each conflict pushing the puzzle pieces further apart"


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


>



Accurate.
So accurate


----------



## f11

I'd love if you could add this to the OP.



Spoiler: Selling 7k Each


----------



## PandaNikita

@Crys
I added your post! Hope it looks okay, I'm on mobile


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, I haven't been keeping up with Noctune prices ; v ;



Spoiler: Pricing Help Please??











			
				#10996095 said:
			
		

> Obsidian/Obsidian/Shadow
> Crystal/Shimmer/Circuit











			
				#10996096 said:
			
		

> Coal/Maize/Storm
> Crystal/Shimmer/Circuit











			
				#10996097 said:
			
		

> Obsidian/Platinum/Purple
> Crystal/Shimmer/Circuit


----------



## Silversea

Started to gather gems for fox rats by selling festival stuff...sells for much better than it does for treasure apparently. Lazy people just buying gems?


----------



## tamagotchi

I forgot to say that yesterday I got The Fool in a gathering chest, and today I finally picked up some of the pretty thorn apparel. 





- Pretty baby that (still) needs a name. uu

=

Also, I'm gonna' be setting out some more fodder (3 pages) in the AH probably on Sunday or so, so, there's that. uvu


----------



## PandaNikita

Whoa... LINK this person sells sculptures of your FR dragons @___@ they are amazing


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Whoa... LINK this person sells sculptures of your FR dragons @___@ they are amazing



//squealing

oh gosh I remember them from my newb days ; A ; I was lucky enough to get a few freebies from them OTL
also those sculptures are really nice damn


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> //squealing
> 
> oh gosh I remember them from my newb days ; A ; I was lucky enough to get a few freebies from them OTL
> also those sculptures are really nice damn


Did you check out the link mia and I posted?? Their art shop is A-MAZING haha

I am still barely getting used to the forums on FR


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Did you check out the link mia and I posted?? Their art shop is A-MAZING haha
> 
> I am still barely getting used to the forums on FR



i didn't know there was a forum games section until yesterday fml

Ahh, I don't think I did?? ; v ;


----------



## PandaNikita

Beautiful Art for Pinecones

*Definitely check out their art shop in their sig @_@


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Beautiful Art for Pinecones
> 
> *Definitely check out their art shop in their sig @_@



cRYING

_are they even human_


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> cRYING
> 
> _are they even human_


there's another dragon deity fr hasn't told us about

it's corvidus


----------



## Jamborenium

so I started going on Flight rising again
so far I only have one dragon I got rid of all old ones
since I wanted to start my clan over





now I have to find him a lovely female coatl mate​


----------



## Astro0

tbh i have one progen i like (surprisingly, the random one haha) and one i hate, and i kinda wanna exalt the one i dont like.... what do you guys think? i cbf gening him up to make him pretty, i picked such terrible colours!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> tbh i have one progen i like (surprisingly, the random one haha) and one i hate, and i kinda wanna exalt the one i dont like.... what do you guys think? i cbf gening him up to make him pretty, i picked such terrible colours!



i exalted mine as soon as i started playing basically  go for it.


----------



## gnoixaim

Astro0 said:


> tbh i have one progen i like (surprisingly, the random one haha) and one i hate, and i kinda wanna exalt the one i dont like.... what do you guys think? i cbf gening him up to make him pretty, i picked such terrible colours!



I just exalted both of mine, LOL. I put more time into my gen 1 nocs than them.


----------



## Shirohibiki

why do i have this horrid urge to have like most of the trickmurk skins. nikki no. u dont have enough dragons nor space to put them on stop it


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> why do i have this horrid urge to have like most of the trickmurk skins. nikki no. u dont have enough dragons nor space to put them on stop it



Do you want em'????? Which ones do you not have? ^^

& I'm cryingggggg. 3 EGGS TOTAL FOR BOTH OF MY NESTS


Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Do you want em'????? Which ones do you not have? ^^
> 
> & I'm cryingggggg. 3 EGGS TOTAL FOR BOTH OF MY NESTS
> 
> 
> Spoiler



-pats- at least it saves u room w the hatchlings lmao

i had asked stina to nab me the fool, bramble jester, umbral tears and trickmurk tattoos. itll cost me 119k so i almost spent 200k on skins counting the other two i bought,,,,,,, weeps
not to mention the dragons i have to buy once i get them ////


----------



## PandaNikita

Lol I'm in shadow too and I have a few skins / accents ~~ Just pm me here or fr (MoonDrops)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, this is interesting:
> Changing flights before cooldown is over?


looks really interesting but I'm confused at the same time haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

Selling :L Message me to haggle~ They look prettier as adults i swear


Spoiler


----------



## infinikitten

I took PandaNikita's advice (thank you!) and am very lazily grinding for pinecones just to sell them. I knew event currency goes fast but wow, this is... something else.

BTW - I have a couple nocs I'd like to sell, and I know probably nobody will see them this way as opposed to posting pics (lol) but it's easier just to link them, sooo...
Noc 1, female, Gen 1, Magenta Basic /Avocado Current / Midnight Basic
Noc 2, male, Splash Tiger / Steel Daub / Black Spines

I don't want to exalt the little buggers, but I don't want to keep them, either. If anyone can give them a good home I have no problem letting them go for like, 10k. Just send a CR for either of them and they're yours. ♥


----------



## Silversea

PandaNikita said:


> there's another dragon deity fr hasn't told us about
> 
> it's corvidus



New flight confirmed: paint flight.


----------



## tamagotchi

*= A Few Baby Possibilities =*


----------



## Astro0

infinikitten said:


> I took PandaNikita's advice (thank you!) and am very lazily grinding for pinecones just to sell them. I knew event currency goes fast but wow, this is... something else.
> 
> BTW - I have a couple nocs I'd like to sell, and I know probably nobody will see them this way as opposed to posting pics (lol) but it's easier just to link them, sooo...
> Noc 1, female, Gen 1, Magenta Basic /Avocado Current / Midnight Basic
> Noc 2, male, Splash Tiger / Steel Daub / Black Spines
> 
> I don't want to exalt the little buggers, but I don't want to keep them, either. If anyone can give them a good home I have no problem letting them go for like, 10k. Just send a CR for either of them and they're yours. ♥



if i had room i'd definitely take the gen 1 girl! you can defs get more than 10k for a gen1 noc, put them up in the AH with the name 'FirstGenOne' someone will buy for way more than 10k!

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> *= A Few Baby Possibilities =*



hhh sooo prettty!


----------



## Xanarcah

Finally getting around to posting these, sorry there's no orangey baby, Astro. o: 


Spoiler: Crystal Babies for sale~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to vm when sign ups are open?  I've kept a tab open in case


----------



## VioletPrincess

I call dibs on the male Banana Crystal  Perfect mate for my female imp :O


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Anyone want to vm when sign ups are open?  I've kept a tab open in case



I'll do it. xD 


Of course, anyone else reading this is welcome to as well, for some extra insurance that the message gets through in case I forget.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> I call dibs on the male Banana Crystal  Perfect mate for my female imp :O



They are going to be the most gorgeous pair and make tons of gorgeous babies~


----------



## PandaNikita

I can post here on the op when sign ups are open~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

I think it was Lesser -> Mighty -> Venerable -> Ancient


----------



## Xanarcah

45 slots or less = Lesser lair
50-70 slots = Mighty lair
75-95 slots = Venerable lair
100+ slots = Ancient lair


----------



## Peisinoe

Im 3 expansions away from Ancient Lair. Exciting but not at the same time, because that's like 2m? LOL


----------



## PandaNikita

infinikitten said:


> I took PandaNikita's advice (thank you!) and am very lazily grinding for pinecones just to sell them. I knew event currency goes fast but wow, this is... something else.
> 
> BTW - I have a couple nocs I'd like to sell, and I know probably nobody will see them this way as opposed to posting pics (lol) but it's easier just to link them, sooo...
> Noc 1, female, Gen 1, Magenta Basic /Avocado Current / Midnight Basic
> Noc 2, male, Splash Tiger / Steel Daub / Black Spines
> 
> I don't want to exalt the little buggers, but I don't want to keep them, either. If anyone can give them a good home I have no problem letting them go for like, 10k. Just send a CR for either of them and they're yours. ♥


Forgot to reply, also I have I think 130+ pinecones from gathering and grinding but this festival is harder to obtain currency compared to the ice one last month D: 


*ALSO I updated the selling posts in the OP, I took out exalted dragons... because you obviously can't sell lost souls @___@*


----------



## Astro0

GAH I sold a dragon I've had since i started, and i wanted to check up in him, but i could not find him at all!

turns out someone renamed, removed his tert and dressed him up all pretty


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hmm I have all of the Festival items with extra pine combs. What would you stock up on? Extra festival familiars or the apparel?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hmm I have all of the Festival items with extra pine combs. What would you stock up on? Extra festival familiars or the apparel?



Sash and the thorns, The bears will come back most likely in the next NoTN, but the sashes and thorns will be gone. Emblems come back each year, so don't bother with those.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hmm I have all of the Festival items with extra pine combs. What would you stock up on? Extra festival familiars or the apparel?



Definitely the thorns.


----------



## Silversea

For you long-term veterans, is it better to save apparel until later years or sell them in the mad dash just after the event? I suppose something permanently retired is always best to keep for future years, even if the prices go from 30k to 90k after the event before falling down again.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> For you long-term veterans, is it better to save apparel until later years or sell them in the mad dash just after the event? I suppose something permanently retired is always best to keep for future years, even if the prices go from 30k to 90k after the event before falling down again.



Prices tend to be stable or even fall right after the event sometimes. It's best to wait even a couple months in my opinion, unless you really need the money.

I like to buy in the mad dash after events.


----------



## Aryxia

These guys are 15k each c:


----------



## Naiad

Selling~ Please send CRs to respective accounts ^^

All are in the AH 
@PandaNikita : Can you add this to the OP, please? u v u



Spoiler













Teal/Pink/Denim
Crystal/Shimmer/Smoke
50 Gems • 25,000 T 
Female

200 BTB








Obsidian/Platinum/Purple
Crystal/Shimmer/Circuit
400 Gems • 200,000 T 
Female









Grey/Rose/White 
Crystal/Shimmer/Underbelly
70 Gems • 35,000 T
 Female

250 BTB








Ice/Rose/Maize
Iridescent/Shimmer/Underbelly 
40 Gems • 20,000 T 
Female

100 BTB


----------



## infinikitten

Welllll I ended up blowing all the cash I've earned selling event currency since some of the prettiest dragons are so damn cheap right now. I filled up my lair before I knew it... which means I'll be spending tonight leveling and exalting whichever dragons have lost their lustre for me. x_x But hey, got some new cuties, so I'm trying to focus on those instead of the pain of grinding.


----------



## Naiad

infinikitten said:


> Welllll I ended up blowing all the cash I've earned selling event currency since some of the prettiest dragons are so damn cheap right now. I filled up my lair before I knew it... which means I'll be spending tonight leveling and exalting whichever dragons have lost their lustre for me. x_x But hey, got some new cuties, so I'm trying to focus on those instead of the pain of grinding.



//pats

Feed your addiction
_feed it_


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> Selling~ Please send CRs to respective accounts ^^
> 
> All are in the AH
> @PandaNikita : Can you add this to the OP, please? u v u
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Pink/Denim
> Crystal/Shimmer/Smoke
> 50 Gems • 25,000 T
> Female
> 
> 200 BTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsidian/Platinum/Purple
> Crystal/Shimmer/Circuit
> 400 Gems • 200,000 T
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey/Rose/White
> Crystal/Shimmer/Underbelly
> 70 Gems • 35,000 T
> Female
> 
> 250 BTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Rose/Maize
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Underbelly
> 40 Gems • 20,000 T
> Female
> 
> 100 BTB


yes! I'll add it when I get home~ (30 ish minutes)


----------



## infinikitten

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> 
> Feed your addiction
> _feed it_



I just exalted one dragon and immediately bought another one

/sobs


----------



## Xanarcah

infinikitten said:


> I just exalted one dragon and immediately bought another one
> 
> /sobs



Such is the FR life...

xD;


----------



## PandaNikita

@Laf: I added your dragon sales to the OP~ 
I'll check later if there were exalted dragons so that I can remove them from the sales


----------



## Xanarcah

I just blew another 437k on Festival Skins/Accents. 


I need to be stopped. .-.


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> I just blew another 437k on Festival Skins/Accents.
> 
> 
> I need to be stopped. .-.


I'M IN SHADOW LEMME HELP YOU GET THE DISCOUNT D: lol


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> I'M IN SHADOW LEMME HELP YOU GET THE DISCOUNT D: lol



Stina bought them for me, we bargain over Skype. xD Thanks though!


_Stina is my enabler..._


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> @Laf: I added your dragon sales to the OP~
> I'll check later if there were exalted dragons so that I can remove them from the sales



Thank you~ u v u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I just blew another 437k on Festival Skins/Accents.
> 
> 
> I need to be stopped. .-.



the male spiral one is my life OTL
I already have three copies of it, I think??


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> the male spiral one is my life OTL
> I already have three copies of it, I think??



Trickmurk Tattoos? It's a boss accent, I don't blame you. : D 



I bought 2 full sets originally. 

Then I just bought 2 copies extra of Circus Mage, Mark of the Binder, Darkside of the Moon, Trickmurk Tattoos, and Umbral Tears. 

And two Darkside Chests, because reasons. And then a Dullahan Chest because there was one for 35k and why not. 


Now I just need to stop being lazy and farm for more pinecones to get more of the apparel.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Trickmurk Tattoos? It's a boss accent, I don't blame you. : D
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 full sets originally.
> 
> Then I just bought 2 copies extra of Circus Mage, Mark of the Binder, Darkside of the Moon, Trickmurk Tattoos, and Umbral Tears.
> 
> And two Darkside Chests, because reasons. And then a Dullahan Chest because there was one for 35k and why not.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to stop being lazy and farm for more pinecones to get more of the apparel.



Ahh, I haven't gotten any chests and I've grinded for hours fml
You've been grinding in the arena, right? .o.

also the thorns are life ff


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I haven't gotten any chests and I've grinded for hours fml
> You've been grinding in the arena, right? .o.



I've been alternating between the Arena and the Delta, had 5 chests drop so far. : D I'm just missing the Foolish Chest now, so I'm in the Bamboo Falls trying to get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I've grinded total at least 10-15 hours this festival. Not one chest



Ah, ouch. D: Where've you been farming at?


----------



## PandaNikita

I've been a lazy farmer lately lol just buying buttloads of skins/accents. If anyone needs a discount lemme know! Also I have pinecones to sell~


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> I've been a lazy farmer lately lol just buying buttloads of skins/accents. If anyone needs a discount lemme know! Also I have pinecones to sell~



What's your pinecone rate and are there any items you'd trade for?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> What's your pinecone rate and are there any items you'd trade for?


Oo 800:1 @___@ I'll also take gems (gem:treasure - 1:530)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Oo 800:1 @___@ I'll also take gems (gem:treasure - 1:530)


I think Stina might clean out all my pinecones though : o


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Mire, Kelp beds, Arena, Cave, and Delta. Mostly Delta, Areana, and Cave though.



Haven't been able to get a chest either by grinding. I got one though...by digging...on my first roll...wut?


----------



## VioletPrincess

I only got 1 chest grinding and today I got another while digging. I did not know you could find them there until stina told me. All those extra chances missed  Just nee to get the Darkside, Lullaby, Dullham and Circus Mage Chests.


----------



## gnoixaim

if you want cute dragon art again.....


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> if you want cute dragon art again.....



ty for always linking art threads :'D <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> ty for always linking art threads :'D <3



Haha, it's not a problem <3

And I just submitted a ticket for a missing skin......took screenshtos and everything AND THEN I RE-LOOK AT EVERYTHING, THE DAMN THING WAS IN MY HOARD THE ENTIRE TIME. I'mma just..... /goodbye


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, it's not a problem <3
> 
> And I just submitted a ticket for a missing skin......took screenshtos and everything AND THEN I RE-LOOK AT EVERYTHING, THE DAMN THING WAS IN MY HOARD THE ENTIRE TIME. I'mma just..... /goodbye



NO that happened to me too the other day!! With 2 of them. I swear I didn't see it. Oh actually it was silks not the skins. Until I refreshed 2-3 times. I know I got them because I bought them from Nikita


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Congratssss . /still farming

Shoot I have only a few days to get 100 gems for a fox rat.


----------



## PandaNikita

Silversea said:


> Congratssss . /still farming
> 
> Shoot I have only a few days to get 100 gems for a fox rat.


I could have sold you gems but I sold 800 to someone and I only have 50 left ;_; I'm trying to save just 50 gems for myself just in case I need it


----------



## gnoixaim

S a t a n i said:


> NO that happened to me too the other day!! With 2 of them. I swear I didn't see it. Oh actually it was silks not the skins. Until I refreshed 2-3 times. I know I got them because I bought them from Nikita



Omfg, i swaer I'm going crazy. 

AND I SWEAR I BOUGHT A SKIN FROMT HE LAST FESTIVAL. I had it on my tundra and now it's gone after I exalted her, rip rip. 

--

&&& how do you know how many dragons are "alive" I wanna see where this 11,111,111 dragon goes tonight. HAHAHA


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> &&& how do you know how many dragons are "alive" I wanna see where this 11,111,111 dragon goes tonight. HAHAHA



Here's one of the most recent to hatch~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Libra

Oh hey, new thread. *pokes it* Shiny!

So, uh, yeah, a while ago (can't remember when) I asked if someone might be interesting in exchanging AC:NL in-game bells for treasure or gems on FR. I'm pretty sure _someone_ was, but I'm not sure who, so I'm just asking again. I have no idea what the rate is and given that I don't play FR anymore, I really don't care if you get the better deal (on the contrary; good for you, I'd say). I started a new town a while ago and I'd love to have not to worry about in-game bells and instead focus on other things. I'm kinda looking for at least 10 million in-game bells (preferably via Re-Tail), so I guess if anyone's interested, just PM me with the rate you have in mind?

Thanks!


----------



## Xanarcah

The two main users competing for the 1s dragon, am I alone in thinking both their offers are incredibly low? 11,111 gems? That's barely 1/4 of what the 10mil ID dragon went for.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Here's one of the most recent to hatch~


Oh ty, but how'd you find it? D;


Libra said:


> Oh hey, new thread. *pokes it* Shiny!
> 
> So, uh, yeah, a while ago (can't remember when) I asked if someone might be interesting in exchanging AC:NL in-game bells for treasure or gems on FR. I'm pretty sure _someone_ was, but I'm not sure who, so I'm just asking again. I have no idea what the rate is and given that I don't play FR anymore, I really don't care if you get the better deal (on the contrary; good for you, I'd say). I started a new town a while ago and I'd love to have not to worry about in-game bells and instead focus on other things. I'm kinda looking for at least 10 million in-game bells (preferably via Re-Tail), so I guess if anyone's interested, just PM me with the rate you have in mind?
> 
> Thanks!


It wasn't me, but I'd be more than happy to exchange! + I can offer villagers in return, just let me know who you're looking for and I can get em' for you!


Xanarcah said:


> The two main users competing for the 1s dragon, am I alone in thinking both their offers are incredibly low? 11,111 gems? That's barely 1/4 of what the 10mil ID dragon went for.



YES. Geezus, the person who hatches it better make an auction $$$$$


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Oh ty, but how'd you find it? D;
> 
> YES. Geezus, the person who hatches it better make an auction $$$$$



I usually go to the AH and see which hatchlings are recently hatched within the last hour or so, then I change out the ID numbers in the URL til I get closer to the actual most recent hatched dragons. 



And I just realized that my math was off. The 10mil dragon went for 2 Light Sprites, valued closer to 50-55k gems total at the time. So 11,111 gems doesn't even scratch the surface.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

The Mistral Beetle.








I know it's a beetle and the pincers are facing toward the top left, but whenever I see it in my hoard, all I can see is a mustached/bearded face with big eyebrows and a shiny nose. .-.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> The Mistral Beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a beetle and the pincers are facing toward the top left, but whenever I see it in my hoard, all I can see is a mustached/bearded face with big eyebrows and a shiny nose. .-.



That is exactly how I saw them. 

I...still don't understand why a beetle would have a beard on its back. It would really interfere with flying. Some beetles have really tiny hairs but that's usually it.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> Oh hey, new thread. *pokes it* Shiny!
> 
> So, uh, yeah, a while ago (can't remember when) I asked if someone might be interesting in exchanging AC:NL in-game bells for treasure or gems on FR. I'm pretty sure _someone_ was, but I'm not sure who, so I'm just asking again. I have no idea what the rate is and given that I don't play FR anymore, I really don't care if you get the better deal (on the contrary; good for you, I'd say). I started a new town a while ago and I'd love to have not to worry about in-game bells and instead focus on other things. I'm kinda looking for at least 10 million in-game bells (preferably via Re-Tail), so I guess if anyone's interested, just PM me with the rate you have in mind?
> 
> Thanks!



Got a PM about this, thanks!

However, I'm also interested in bush starts and hybrids (perhaps Redd's art, as well?), so if anyone is willing to trade those, let me know! Thanks again!


----------



## Xanarcah

So, the festival ends tomorrow. I'm curious to hear everyone's current stash of Trickmurk loot! : D 


I'm sitting on 2 Sashes, 6 Thorns, 4 Bears, 11 chests, and 34 Skins/Accents. 

Hoping to get at least one more Thorns before the festival is over, though.


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> So, the festival ends tomorrow. I'm curious to hear everyone's current stash of Trickmurk loot! : D
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on 2 Sashes, 6 Thorns, 4 Bears, 11 chests, and 34 Skins/Accents.
> 
> Hoping to get at least one more Thorns before the festival is over, though.


1 thorns 1 symbol 1 chest 1 skin I think. Terrrrrrible.


----------



## Naiad

/psst 

If anyone's interested in trading cones for BTB hit me up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> So, the festival ends tomorrow. I'm curious to hear everyone's current stash of Trickmurk loot! : D
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on 2 Sashes, 6 Thorns, 4 Bears, 11 chests, and 34 Skins/Accents.
> 
> Hoping to get at least one more Thorns before the festival is over, though.



I have 2 Sashes/5 Thorns/1 Bear/14 Skins-Accents

u v u
I still have quite a few Pinecones, so I'll be working towards getting more thorns


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am Lafiel. How much btb for the pinecombs 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 1 Bear, 1 Sash, 2 thorns, 1 symbol, 3 chests and about 30 skins


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am Lafiel. How much btb for the pinecombs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have 1 Bear, 1 Sash, 2 thorns, 1 symbol, 3 chests and about 30 skins



I was thinking about 5 - 10 BTB each?? I think that's how much currency went for last time


----------



## PandaNikita

I have one set of festival items, 1 set of skins (minus tundra, guardian, ridgeback), 50 pinecones. But I made 1.5 mil T this event :'D so I'm pretty satisfied. I expanded my lair a little bit and got another nest unlocked : )


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> I have one set of festival items, 1 set of skins (minus tundra, guardian, ridgeback), 50 pinecones. But *I made 1.5 mil T this event* :'D so I'm pretty satisfied. I expanded my lair a little bit and got another nest unlocked : )



hOW
_teach me your ways_


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> So, the festival ends tomorrow. I'm curious to hear everyone's current stash of Trickmurk loot! : D
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on 2 Sashes, 6 Thorns, 4 Bears, 11 chests, and 34 Skins/Accents.
> 
> Hoping to get at least one more Thorns before the festival is over, though.



7 Sashes, 11 Thorns, 3 Bears, 15 chests, and 74 skins/accents lol. I have a trigger problem in MP with dom discount.


----------



## FireNinja1

Lafiel said:


> I was thinking about 5 - 10 BTB each?? I think that's how much currency went for last time



Well, I think the kT:TBT is...100 TBTB / 20kT? So I'd say just 5, 10s a bit pushing it.


----------



## Naiad

FireNinja1 said:


> Well, I think the kT:TBT is...100 TBTB / 20kT? So I'd say just 5, 10s a bit pushing it.



Alright then.
So if anyone's got Pinecones that they want to trade for BTB, hit me up u v u
Offering 5 BTB each.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh are you looking to buy Pinecones. Sorry I misread lol.


----------



## Peisinoe

Saaaaaad.







Waiting for weeks for them to be RTB...2 eggs :'(


----------



## VioletPrincess

Very pretty.


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> 7 Sashes, 11 Thorns, 3 Bears, 15 chests, and 74 skins/accents lol. I have a trigger problem in MP with dom discount.



Daaaang though. o:


----------



## Peisinoe

Looook!!






- - - Post Merge - - -

He just needs the sword and a MOM tattoo


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> hOW
> _teach me your ways_


Exalting mannn haha


----------



## Silversea

My festival grinding was broken up quite a lot this time round so I have no spare apparel yet...guess what I'm doing tonight?


----------



## Shirohibiki

first festival where i havent grinded at all

i wonder when my burnout on fr will reach maximum haha

got like 3 thorns so far tho. shrug


----------



## infinikitten

S a t a n i said:


> Saaaaaad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for weeks for them to be RTB...2 eggs :'(



I hate that feeling. But ain't that always the way :/ Pretty dragons are about to breed, throw them in a nest... one or two egg clutch at best. I don't know how people get lucky enough to get four or five eggs out of their prettiest couples but if there's a secret I want in on it, lmao

But no really, I feel your pain. A lot of my coatls have been doing this to me recently. Shame on them.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah has introduced me into the wonderful world of accent shops :O Goodbye Gems. So much better than a couple extra fox rats  Had to get the matching accent for the male when he grows up.


----------



## Naiad

Just put this pair on a nest and got three eggs u v u
I really want to boon it now but no money OTL​


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> Just put this pair on a nest and got three eggs u v u
> I really want to boon it now but no money OTL​


are you selling hatchlings?


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> are you selling hatchlings?



Yep ^^ Which is actually partially why I want to boon it


----------



## Aryxia

infinikitten said:


> I hate that feeling. But ain't that always the way :/ Pretty dragons are about to breed, throw them in a nest... one or two egg clutch at best. I don't know how people get lucky enough to get four or five eggs out of their prettiest couples but if there's a secret I want in on it, lmao
> 
> But no really, I feel your pain. A lot of my coatls have been doing this to me recently. Shame on them.



It's even worse when you breed one of your ugliest pairs right after, and they give you a four to five egg clutch :'D


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, thank you, Cuppycakez, for the boon ; u ;









Three pretty little girls ; v ;​


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, thank you, Cuppycakez, for the boon ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pretty little girls ; v ;​



i cant imagine how much the first one is... how much is she? qvq


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i cant imagine how much the first one is... how much is she? qvq



Ahh, I was thinking 250 kT ?? ; v ; So 500 Gems u v u I think it might be too high I'm terrible with pricing fml


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I was thinking 250 kT ?? ; v ; So 500 Gems u v u I think it might be too high I'm terrible with pricing fml



oh boy lmfao if only i wasnt a poor *******. i dont even have that much total 8D thank you though, and i hope whoever gets her likes her~


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> oh boy lmfao if only i wasnt a poor *******. i dont even have that much total 8D thank you though, and i hope whoever gets her likes her~



//pats
same tho omg
I feel like I want to spend money on FR?? but then I'd just get sucked in and lose my life


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> same tho omg
> I feel like I want to spend money on FR?? but then I'd just get sucked in and lose my life



ive already spent over 100$ and i need to get more to buy those stupid cry/face scrolls etc sigh


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, thank you, Cuppycakez, for the boon ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pretty little girls ; v ;​



r u kidding me

i need a male noo


----------



## nard

i got my progen a freckle scroll OTL






it was a moment of weakness

now i dont know what other genes to use ; v ; maybe tiger idk


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Cuppycakez said:


> I've had berserkers drop 5x more then I've had chests drop. -_-



Oh I know. I have gotten 3 Eliminates and 2 Berserkers. No Chests


----------



## Silversea

Need at least 30 cones today to get thorns then I think I'm done for now. The next skin that sells will be enough for my fox rat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm actually finding it quicker to farm money through fairground and buy 1000t pinecones that way...


----------



## Naiad

I really like the Thorns









I have 4-5 more on my dragons OTL


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> I really like the Thorns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4-5 more on my dragons OTL



I sense pro farmer.


----------



## Silversea

I'm looking to buy thorns or sashes with TBT if anyone is interested (I know I am).


----------



## Naiad

Picked up this girl to train u v u
She looks like Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream <3
I'll probably rename her tbh


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Picked up this girl to train u v u
> She looks like Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream <3
> I'll probably rename her tbh





Cuteeee!!!


----------



## infinikitten

I'm in the minority on this, but I wasn't really a fan of the thorns  They looked super awkward on all my dergs (previewing blah blah) so I didn't pick up a single set.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Ayle on FR drew Luna for me <3. So prettyyyy.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> I really like the Thorns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4-5 more on my dragons OTL



holy ****


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

//sobbing

there goes my space
I got this pretty lil girl uwu






Her sister is still in the AH, last I checked ^^


----------



## infinikitten

I dunno if anybody wants to get their hands on a paltry amount of Shimmering Pinecones last-minute, but I have a whopping thirteen (13) of them from my gathering turns this morning and lord knows I'm not gonna spend them on anything or go grinding for more, so I'll totes send them your way for whatever TBT rate was established earlier in the thread (lol)

Just shoot me a message here or at Saltbreaker on FR and we shall work it out. (Or I could check this thread instead of being a lazy bum! That's always a thing I could do)


----------



## f11

selling.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

I GOT CUTE ART TOO


Spoiler: tfw ur fav OC is drawn as a dragon










by corvidus~


----------



## tamagotchi

buy my thorns for 69k or idk i just need moneys pls xoxo :^)

(im actually serious though, i have thorns up for 69k lmao)

ope they gone

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I bought this cute babby. uvu


----------



## Silversea

HAHAHA Crim wanted ambush for 1000t. N. O. P. E.


----------



## Creeper$

buy some cupcakes??


----------



## nard

Trading 12 Pinecones for BTB ( i've lost the will to coli form sigghhh ).

whats the rate tho i havent been paying attention e v e


----------



## Naiad

I LITERALLY FELL ASLEEP
FOR FIVE HOURS

AND I DREAMT ABOUT HAVING LAIR SPACE
AND BUYING A GOLD/GOLD/X MALE WILDCLAW

WHAT EVEN

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Trading 12 Pinecones for BTB ( i've lost the will to coli form sigghhh ).
> 
> whats the rate tho i havent been paying attention e v e



I'll give you 60 BTB Nate uwu


----------



## Naiad

Oh god I feel awkward now

So I drew someone's dragon in the "Gijinka the Dragon Above You" thread, but it's taken me a few days to get around to posting it??
I don't remember the dragon's name, so I go into their lair, and as it turns out, *they don't have the dragon anymore*. I specifically picked her because she was in their lore/pairs but idk what happened??


----------



## gnoixaim

Oh my god, I got too trigger happy to try to get the 11,111,111 dragon. rip me






THE OWNER IS GOING TO MAKE BANK, OMG . I'M JEALOUS.



Spoiler: but my dragons had some pretty babiessss


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Oh my god, I got too trigger happy to try to get the 11,111,111 dragon. rip me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OWNER IS GOING TO MAKE BANK, OMG . I'M JEALOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but my dragons had some pretty babiessss



I missed it by a mile OTL
#99999999 :"D in ten billion years







also how did I end up with all boys why


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> I missed it by a mile OTL
> #99999999 :"D in ten billion years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how did I end up with all boys why



Because you're bringing all the boys to the yard ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Because you're bringing all the boys to the yard ♪ ♫ ♪









//breakdances softly in BG


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Because you're bringing all the boys to the yard ♪ ♫ ♪



oh my god 

also BUY MY DRAGONS PLEASE (Panda, can you add these to the front page?)


Spoiler: BUY THEM (10k each)



























The last ones ID is pretty cool, tbh.


----------



## Xanarcah

Looks like the 1s dragon isn't going to be sold/auctioned. The owner apparently turned down an offer of 200k gems. 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=drw&id=1331929&page=27


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> WAIT WHY IS THERE NO DRAGON 11,111,112 I'M VERY CONFUSED



It is a mystery o . o
Some of us think it's a bug in the system, and there probably will never be dragon 11,111,112.


----------



## Silversea

Thorns on AH 160k treasure, tempting... Might have to sell at least one.


----------



## VioletPrincess

What to do if someone has a dragon with a number that has special meaning to you. Any suggestions? I sent a message to the person. Biting my nails awaiting the response.


----------



## PandaNikita

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What to do if someone has a dragon with a number that has special meaning to you. Any suggestions? I sent a message to the person. Biting my nails awaiting the response.


Oh hi Candor, jk lol 

I guess just hope for the best!


----------



## FireNinja1

Found this in one of my offspring lists. The best part is that one derg with that terrible name *isn't* exalted which I for something find hilarious


----------



## Silversea

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What to do if someone has a dragon with a number that has special meaning to you. Any suggestions? I sent a message to the person. Biting my nails awaiting the response.



Well it isn't really in your control :c...it is all down to whoever owns the dragon and what they want if they want anything...


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What to do if someone has a dragon with a number that has special meaning to you. Any suggestions? I sent a message to the person. Biting my nails awaiting the response.



You should check out my lair, page three I think. I can't rearrange them on my phone.

One of those things is not like the others ~


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> You should check out my lair, page three I think. I can't rearrange them on my phone.
> 
> One of those things is not like the others ~





Spoiler: Whaaaat











Oh my..... : D


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Spoiler: Whaaaat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my..... : D



He'd look nice as a cryface Coatl, just saying'.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you so much. : O I shall start saving for the genes now. Maybe by the actual date I will have it lol.


----------



## Kiikay

selling~


----------



## f11

^ I bought the first one if you wanted to know.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> He'd look nice as a cryface Coatl, just saying'.



Oh dear...


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh dear...



With a lovely matching arcane eye~ you should do it!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I got it.
_*I GOT IT*_




The owner of the accent pinged me just now to say I could have it, as the other person hasn't responded in the owners timeframe. Now she's all pretty, I think I might add a little extra thing into her bio. I have a idea that the oil isn't oil, but goop. Aureole accidentally crossed Shadow territory, and she got covered with the stuff.


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I got it.
> _*I GOT IT*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of the accent pinged me just now to say I could have it, as the other person hasn't responded in the owners timeframe. Now she's all pretty, I think I might add a little extra thing into her bio. I have a idea that the oil isn't oil, but goop. Aureole accidentally crossed Shadow territory, and she got covered with the stuff.



YAY, CONGRATS TWI <3<33333


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## DarkOnyx

Registration is always closed.  Does anyone have any idea when it will open again?


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> Registration is always closed.  Does anyone have any idea when it will open again?



There was one in October/November/December respectively, but there haven't been any new ones after that. FR staff will announce on media whenever they have registration open, which I expect to be soon ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## infinikitten

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw! She's so cute and so is her little story <3



Holy hell she's beautiful!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

infinikitten said:


> Holy hell she's beautiful!



thank you (and cuppy)! ♥

I need to get a accent for her mate, but that can wait till I have some more treasure. For now, I forgot to show you my new noc, she's all grown.




I need name ideas, and once I have more treasure, gonna get her gossamer silks.


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys please keep me in mind if you see Noc male tattoo accents, especially if they have MOM inside of a heart


----------



## Astro0

S a t a n i said:


> Guys please keep me in mind if you see Noc male tattoo accents, especially if they have MOM inside of a heart



i could make you one if you'd be interested! if not all g, i'll be on the look out for you ^_^


----------



## Aryxia

I've finally gotten around to giving this dragon its breed change~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Aryxia said:


> I've finally gotten around to giving this dragon its breed change~



oh wow shes gorgeous @A@


----------



## toxapex

I really like the blue and black dragons in my lair. 

I'm sorry


----------



## DarkOnyx

Looked at the flights. Not sure which to choose. Stuck between plague and shadow.


----------



## nard

DarkOnyx said:


> Looked at the flights. Not sure which to choose. Stuck between plague and shadow.



no you've got it all wrong

you must join us in wind

come be a breezybutt


----------



## DarkOnyx

Fuzzling said:


> no you've got it all wrong
> 
> you must join us in wind
> 
> come be a breezybutt


xD I was thinking of that, because of the thing it said in the recommended section, of how people in that flight are artistic, but it's so big. I like smaller groups. Lol.  Wait what? A breezy butt? Huh?


----------



## Astro0

DarkOnyx said:


> Looked at the flights. Not sure which to choose. Stuck between plague and shadow.



JOINSHADOWWWW
Shadow mama is best mama


----------



## Shirohibiki

DarkOnyx said:


> xD I was thinking of that, because of the thing it said in the recommended section, of how people in that flight are artistic, but it's so big. I like smaller groups. Lol.  Wait what? A breezy butt? Huh?



simply a nickname for those in wind.


----------



## tamagotchi

DarkOnyx said:


> xD I was thinking of that, because of the thing it said in the recommended section, of how people in that flight are artistic, but it's so big. I like smaller groups. Lol.  Wait what? A breezy butt? Huh?



Yo! Come join me in Plague! We're pretty chill over here. B)


----------



## nard

DarkOnyx said:


> xD I was thinking of that, because of the thing it said in the recommended section, of how people in that flight are artistic, but it's so big. I like smaller groups. Lol.  Wait what? A breezy butt? Huh?



bbut

we like corgis??? 

the artists on fr are just wow tho ok


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> Looked at the flights. Not sure which to choose. Stuck between plague and shadow.



Ice Ice bb
I'd go for Plague if you want Dom tbh

Ice thoo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> bbut
> 
> we like corgis???
> 
> the artists on fr are just wow tho ok



says the guy who never commissions from them smh
nate c'mon
release ur true artistic side
surrender urself to art
be one with art


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> says the guy who never commissions from them smh
> nate c'mon
> release ur true artistic side
> surrender urself to art
> be one with art



laf im broke 

ive surrendered myself to apparel


----------



## f11

DarkOnyx said:


> Looked at the flights. Not sure which to choose. Stuck between plague and shadow.


I think shadow would be good for you.

Anyways speaking of Dom, who gets it most? I think I'm gonna take a vacation to ice or plague or light, as lightning doesn't get Dom that much. I got a month till I can get my second switch, just in case I don't like my flight.


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> I think shadow would be good for you.
> 
> Anyways speaking of Dom, who gets it most? I think I'm gonna take a vacation to ice or plague or light, as lightning doesn't get Dom that much. I got a month till I can get my second switch, just in case I don't like my flight.



According to this thread, plague is in the lead with 13, second is Ice with 12, and Light is in third with 10.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Looked at the flights. Not sure which to choose. Stuck between plague and shadow.



What are the things that appeal to you most about these two Flights? It might be easier for plague and shadow members to give input on our respective Flights if we know why you're leaning towards these two.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

I've reached the peak of my FR life


----------



## FireNinja1

Please remember to pick ice flight, we have a lot of Dom and whatnot.

I'm a little scared though. With this huge influx of members (+36 in one week) I think that Ice's dom power may weaken with too many people and it becomes the new Arcane. But that's far, far down the line.  Just my theory...


----------



## Silversea

FireNinja1 said:


> Please remember to pick ice flight, we have a lot of Dom and whatnot.
> 
> I'm a little scared though. With this huge influx of members (+36 in one week) I think that Ice's dom power may weaken with too many people and it becomes the new Arcane. But that's far, far down the line.  Just my theory...



Well all good things must come to an end right? Besides, you need to step aside for future water flight dominance pushes.


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Please remember to pick ice flight, we have a lot of Dom and whatnot.
> 
> I'm a little scared though. With this huge influx of members (+36 in one week) I think that Ice's dom power may weaken with too many people and it becomes the new Arcane. But that's far, far down the line.  Just my theory...



It really depends on why people are joining Ice, though, right? If the majority are joining for Dom reasons, then that would actually be making you guys stronger. If they're just joining because the eyes are pretty, then that's more weight Dom-oriented members have to carry. 

I'm excited to see how your battle next week goes. : D Frozen Black Magic Battle~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Your ice flight wouldn't exist without us.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, who is everyone rooting for?? Shadow, Arcane, or Ice?? (Besides the Ice/Shadow/Arcane people because their probably rooting for their own flight. )



Ugh, I don't even know. D: 

Stina is in Shadow. But my exalt partner is in Ice. I don't know who I should send dragons toooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Your ice flight wouldn't exist without us.



This is a fabulous point. xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Some water babes for sale. PandaNikita can you post these in the OP? Thank you.



Spoiler: send a CR with an offer


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> But yeah, that's hard to decide....good luck! I'm in Ice so I already know where my dragons are going.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Maybe 50/50?



I've decided that I'm going to treat it like an auction. Assuming that all three flights have buying threads, I'm going to sell to the flight that has the deepest pockets. Even Arcane will have a chance, even though I only know like, one person in Arcane. 

Nothing personal, just business.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

@Sakura: I'll add them when I get out of lab! I forgot to take out exalts from selling posts but I'll do that as well~


----------



## VioletPrincess

PandaNikita said:


> @Sakura: I'll add them when I get out of lab! I forgot to take out exalts from selling posts but I'll do that as well~



Thank you


----------



## PandaNikita

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Thank you


I added your post~~ I removed exalted dragons and @*fup10k* please update your dragon list with links (so I can check for exalts)


----------



## nard

im all alone in wind

someone comfort me



also mistral jamboree hype


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm buying fodder @ 7-8kT, no need for req just send a CR is you have it.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Tbh the only reasons I like Shadow and Plague are the eyes, and stories.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Tbh the only reasons I like Shadow and Plague are the eyes, and stories.



Well, I guess the choice is up to you then. : D I feel like Shadow eyes go with more color combos because of how dark they are. Plague eyes go with reds/oranges very nicely, and clash amazingly with everything else. xD I love them for how much the red eye color pops. 






I might also be biased towards Plague eyes because I'm in Plague. 


Story-wise, there are ingame Dominance rivalries between Plague and Nature and also Shadow and Light. If you don't think you'll care about fighting in the Coliseum/exalting dragons/taking part in Dominance battles, then the lore doesn't really come up too much.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Well, I guess the choice is up to you then. : D I feel like Shadow eyes go with more color combos because of how dark they are. Plague eyes go with reds/oranges very nicely, and clash amazingly with everything else. xD I love them for how much the red eye color pops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might also be biased towards Plague eyes because I'm in Plague.
> 
> 
> Story-wise, there are ingame Dominance rivalries between Plague and Nature and also Shadow and Light. If you don't think you'll care about fighting in the Coliseum/exalting dragons/taking part in Dominance battles, then the lore doesn't really come up too much.



Ill probably care about the dominance stuff. It seems cool.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Ill probably care about the dominance stuff. It seems cool.



I was incredibly unfussed about Dominance for the first several weeks after I joined. And then we had our first major Dominance battle against Lightning and it was so exciting and nerve wracking and I got hooked. .-. I think it's really fun to participate in, and it's also a great way to make some easy money.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Well, I guess the choice is up to you then. : D I feel like Shadow eyes go with more color combos because of how dark they are. Plague eyes go with reds/oranges very nicely, and clash amazingly with everything else. xD I love them for how much the red eye color pops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might also be biased towards Plague eyes because I'm in Plague.
> 
> 
> Story-wise, there are ingame Dominance rivalries between Plague and Nature and also Shadow and Light. If you don't think you'll care about fighting in the Coliseum/exalting dragons/taking part in Dominance battles, then the lore doesn't really come up too much.



Ahh, reminds me of my girl:





I love plague eyes on darker colors tbh
but it seems like every color combo for a dragon has a different color they look best in?? 











Matching eyes are the best <3​


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> I love plague eyes on darker colors tbh
> but it seems like every color combo for a dragon has a different color they look best in??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching eyes are the best <3​



While I love that we have super similar dragons, I think you have enough dragons to have similar ones for every active TBTer in this thread. xD; I'd be willing to bet that more than half of us have relatives of your pairs. 

Also, yesssss, perfectly matching eyes are the best! Kudos to people who actively seek out the right nests for their pairs. I'm too lazy for that, so I have all these fabulously glaring plague eyes looking at me... They don't match any of them, but because they're red they go with all the dragons, right? 



ps: that Spiral is super sweet, did you hatch it yourself or buy it for your hatchery?


----------



## PandaNikita

I wish one of you guys entered in the trickmurk cooking contest. I don't wanna give up Blackbone to a stranger .___. He's so shadowy and has matching eyes : D


----------



## Xanarcah

I started dressing up some of my dragons because it seemed like a shame to let them sit there, boring and triple basic. o:


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> While I love that we have super similar dragons, I think you have enough dragons to have similar ones for every active TBTer in this thread. xD; I'd be willing to bet that more than half of us have relatives of your pairs.
> 
> Also, yesssss, perfectly matching eyes are the best! Kudos to people who actively seek out the right nests for their pairs. I'm too lazy for that, so I have all these fabulously glaring plague eyes looking at me... They don't match any of them, but because they're red they go with all the dragons, right?
> 
> ps: that Spiral is super sweet, did you hatch it yourself or buy it for your hatchery?



same tho omg
plague eyes work really well with a lot of colors tbh
the only ones that don't really work for me are the greens??

I bought him on impulse OTL he was 10 Gems and I couldn't resist :")
I've actually been thinking about buying him a mate of a similar scheme and then just renting a Fire nest everytime they breed tbh




PandaNikita said:


> I wish one of you guys entered in the trickmurk cooking contest. I don't wanna give up Blackbone to a stranger .___. He's so shadowy and has matching eyes : D



Ahh, I would've entered, but I can't cook at all u v u If it was a different kind of contest I'd be all over it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I started dressing up some of my dragons because it seemed like a shame to let them sit there, boring and triple basic. o:



pretty ~ ; A ;
Apparel and skins are a gift from the gods


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> pretty ~ ; A ;
> Apparel and skins are a gift from the gods




That's gotta to be the fiercest baby Fae I've ever seen.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm gonna be starting my own hatchery soon. I need ideas for themes though.

I plan to provide my hatchies and nests at a semi-cheap price, varying nests though. I don't have too many options for designing the cards (posted one on pg2), but I think I can make it work.

Edit: eh actually not quite dedicated yet.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: THERES NO WORDS
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ooh, so jealous. i could buy a lair upgrade with that... but grats!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Thank you! It's the most treasure I've ever had.....



teach me your ways
im a poor potato fml


----------



## f11

Welp, I've decided. I'm going to move to plague- in August.  I'm gonna stay a little in lightning for the festival!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: THERES NO WORDS
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85781
> 
> 
> ​



Well done! 

What're you planning on buying with it this time?


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> Welp, I've decided. I'm going to move to plague- in August.  I'm gonna stay a little in lightning for the festival!



Ahh, same
With all the new members joining ice, I feel like we'll have dom issues?? Plague/Light seem like really good substitutes imo


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> Welp, I've decided. I'm going to move to plague- in August.  I'm gonna stay a little in lightning for the festival!



Excellent! : D 

What made you decide to move over to plague? 


Also, good idea to catch both festivals~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Ahh, same
> With all the new members joining ice, I feel like we'll have dom issues?? Plague/Light seem like really good substitutes imo



Whoop, party in plague~


----------



## f11

I wanna get more interested in Dom, and I'm mostly looking for a new community.


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> I wanna get more interested in Dom, and I'm mostly looking for a new community.



Awesome. : D Let me know if you've got any questions about plague before your moving date, I'll be happy to answer anything to the best of my ability. 

Also, I was under the impression that Lightning was pretty Dom-oriented too? What with all the GET BACK TO WORK and whatnot? You guys definitely gave us a run for our money during lvp. I was legit terrified that we wouldn't make it out on top, and ended up training and exalting almost all of the dragons in my lair that I was ambivalent about. That fight is what prompted me to sign myself up on a bunch of our Dom pinglists and try to be more actively involved.


----------



## f11

Xanarcah said:


> Awesome. : D Let me know if you've got any questions about plague before your moving date, I'll be happy to answer anything to the best of my ability.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that Lightning was pretty Dom-oriented too? What with all the GET BACK TO WORK and whatnot? You guys definitely gave us a run for our money during lvp. I was legit terrified that we wouldn't make it out on top, and ended up training and exalting almost all of the dragons in my lair that I was ambivalent about. That fight is what prompted me to sign myself up on a bunch of our Dom pinglists and try to be more actively involved.


yeah we are, I guess. I just feel like it's too hard as there's so many dom circles and groups; whatnot. I just dont like how we don't push alot, and that when we have big conquest pushes, the leaders don't like us or want us to make raffle buying threads, things like that.


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> yeah we are, I guess. I just feel like it's too hard as there's so many dom circles and groups; whatnot. I just dont like how we don't push alot, and that when we have big conquest pushes, the leaders don't like us or want us to make raffle buying threads, things like that.



I can't really tell you about how plague's Dom system is run, but we do have a bunch of different groups. None of it is mandatory, though (obviously). If we were in a heated fight against someone right now, I'd be jumping in to help out the team I'm on. But since we're not fighting anyone, I'm working solo, so as to conserve resources. I snipe my own fodder, I train it myself, and I exalt it myself. 

I don't think we push a ton either? Going for Dom takes a ton of money and planning, and we're trying to space profit pushes around coli-intensive events. 

Maybe what your Dom leaders are getting at is that things like raffles have to be agreed upon by not only the coordinators of Lightning, but also by the Dom coordinators of the flight they're fighting? Like when we did lvp, we both had almost identical raffles, and identical buying threads. And during the Battle Royale, I think it was agreed that no flight would have raffles, it was just going to be the flights duking it out on their own resources to see who would come out on top. Having someone hosting an "official buying thread/raffle" can be seen as cheating if the Dom coordinators of both flights have both agreed not to have one. I think it was during the Battle Royale someone who wasn't a Dom leader from one of the flights made some sort of raffle thread (vacation themed? I don't even remember it at this point) and soooo many people from other flights jumped on that one flight crying foul and cheating. Even if it was just one random member who might have gotten like 20 dragons total from the thread, it still reflected badly on the entire flight.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't know, I want to save all my money for a light sprite. But that's going to take me a while...so I don't know.....
> 
> I also feel like that's going to be a problem for Ice, and if I moved I would go to Plague/Light or back to Wind. I don't know, I like Dom a lot so I don't know about Wind. I love it, but...
> Also then again if Ice gets to big lots of Dom people will be going to Light/Plague so.......meh....
> 
> 
> I still haven't been in a flight during its festival, so that would make me lean towards Plague if I did switch......and both flights eyes are nice.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember hearing about that....
> 
> Like wind had different groups also. But theirs people like me too, that take part but level/snipe alone.
> 
> Ice only does teams for profit pushes I think??? Not sure, they haven't done a Conquest in my time at Ice so....



If you're planning on saving for the Light Sprite, I'd do it sooner rather than later. The price tag is likely go just keep going up and up as time passes and more reg windows continue to open. 

Also, the major Dom flights are like 11-13k users. I really highly doubt that a couple dozen people moving one way or another is going to unbalance Dom. Seriously. Ice is smaller than plague is, so they should still technically have the numerical advantage. 

When did you transfer to Ice again? I have a really poor sense of time, so I don't remember. xD;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

I hear whispers that Ice is itching to face off with plague in June sometime, so that should be fun if it happens~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

If anyone has Hedgehogs (Waterway Food Item) that they want to trade for BTB, please tell me ~ u v u
They're so adorable ; v;/


----------



## fup10k

Some more dergs for btb


Spoiler









200 btb male





200 btb male





500 btb female





500 btb male





500 btb female





300 btb female 





300 btb female



please pm if you're interested


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> I added your post~~ I removed exalted dragons and @*fup10k* please update your dragon list with links (so I can check for exalts)






fup10k said:


> Some more dergs for btb
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 btb male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 btb male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 btb female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 btb male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 btb female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 btb female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 btb female
> 
> 
> 
> please pm if you're interested


Dragon bbcode links would be lovely


----------



## nard

GUYS THERES A WILDCLAW M ACCENT NAMED FRUITY BOOTY







HHH


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> GUYS THERES A WILDCLAW M ACCENT NAMED FRUITY BOOTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHH



Bruh u gotta link the seller smh


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Bruh u gotta link the seller smh



oops

clickies for the thread


----------



## Aryxia

Selling- Last chance for the adults; I'll be exalting at 8PM PST


Spoiler


----------



## tamagotchi

totally unrelated, but does anyone know what the tbt to treasure exchange rate is? thanks. uu


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

flower child said:


> totally unrelated, but does anyone know what the tbt to treasure exchange rate is? thanks. uu



Most recently...

Buying TBT
FireNinja1 is offering 15kt for 100TBT 

Buying Treasure
SakuraPrimrose is offering 100 TBT 50 gems/25kt
Leopardfire is offering 100 TBT for 25kt or 50g


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Congrats Cuppycakez.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I failed and opened it haha. Got a Soil/green something/Soil mirror.



That's like a perfect xyx gen1 tree dragon. o: are you planning on keeping or selling?


----------



## Silversea

Oops I missed a day again. I blame Sega, stop having awesome games I need to cut sprites from.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Kiikay

Hatched these last night c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Kiikay said:


> Hatched these last night c:



Bless crystal plat. Too bad that noc is a male ;///


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I sold on the AH. I didn't know how much he was worth so I threw him on there for 7k. I feel dumb now haha.



Probably could have gotten 100 or 150k without much trouble. Trees are popular, and the opportunity to own a gen 1 xyx tree? Heck, I'd have opened up my vault for that. XD Ask Sakura how much I've looked at tree dragons lately.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Really?? I know nothing about gen ones really, next time I'll check with you guys here first. XD



I've sold more than half the doubles gen 1s I had, and some were in extremely mediocre colors, for about 200k each. I'm too lazy to keep bumping my thread that I keep losing to get rid of the rest of them.


----------



## gnoixaim

Omfg, looking at my dragon sizes......how are they breeding. I'm crying for them.


Spoiler: specifically these two. omg my poor minnie














in case you're wondering.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't know, but they make pretty babies!



I failed and didn't link the pic, but linked the site. LOL






it must hurt


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

She likes it though Mia


----------



## Naiad

oh dear


----------



## Aryxia

Lafiel said:


> oh dear



In-vitro, maybe? 



My fae boys have got a lot of work ahead of them O.O


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone finding the new Familiars yet?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have been stalking that market like crazy. Must be when I go afk lol. Although I did see the new gold breastplate armor. 14 of them were gone in like 3 seconds :O


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling!











I will take lower lol. : D


----------



## Xanarcah

I FINALLY GOT MY BLACK-WING HUMMINGBIRD!


: D


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yay congrats.. I only need 61 more little birdies to get that one.


----------



## Xanarcah

I had to borrow 16 of them from a friend to make it. xD; I sent back a couple Amethyst Strikers in return for the favor, though. Alllll my gathering turns today yielded zero White Eared Hummingbirds. It's like they knew. .-.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I got a few today. I have been sticking with hunting in plague


----------



## Naiad

cRYING 
when your $$$ pair gives you two eggs


----------



## nard

dear lord 






i need this mistral jamboree accent to win please


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I need lair space ;-;
buy my dragons pls


Spoiler
















I think I'll be keeping this one though ~


----------



## VioletPrincess

Fuzzling said:


> dear lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need this mistral jamboree accent to win please



Oh yes I love that one


----------



## Kiikay

selling snappers 40k on & AH 30k on CR c:


----------



## VioletPrincess

Kikay I am sending a CR for the first Snapper. He is so cute


----------



## Silversea

Oh good I missed black wing again. I've been there twice when it was up but it was always at 0 seconds left. I need an app that tells me what swipp trades are up.

What is with this question?


> What type of dragon has many heads?
> 
> Twinstrike
> 
> Emperor
> 
> Imperial
> 
> Hydra



Are these "canon" dragon breeds?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Silversea said:


> I need an app that tells me what swipp trades are up.



Yes, So true.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## infinikitten

I've been SERIOUSLY neglecting my FR account in favor of messing around with Animal Crossing. My flight has me listed as a breeder, and I so still want to do that - it's not hard to just remember to incubate and hatch eggs, I don't mind; gives my dragons something to do while I'm uh... not actually paying attention to them otherwise. But I don't have any room for said hatchlings, and I'm almost at Ancient Lair status as it is, so I have to make time to really go through my dragons, pick out who is and isn't important to me in terms of sentimental value rather than just "ooh pretty", and either make a thread or post here with the "ooh pretty" ones so they don't get needlessly exalted. I appreciate all my dergs for different reasons so I feel bad having skipped the familiar bonding for like a week straight and having an almost-full lair when I'm not even doing a whole hell of a lot on FR this past month or so. But I am looking forward to this month's festival/event thing, so maybe that's the extra push I need to get back into giving it more of my attention.


----------



## Xanarcah

The next festival is the week before my convention, thank the deities. O: it's still going to be well during crunch time, but better than being in the few days before and during the con. 

I'm thinking of cranking out some plague symbol accessories to wear to the con between costumes. I have some suitable red and black h.Naoto clothes that would match spectacularly, and h.Naoto is going to be a guest this year too.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So I used Rhea on FR's dragon dressup service and...





Oh.
I think I could rack up enough money for it, but the accent I can't find anywhere.
oh god


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> So I used Rhea on FR's dragon dressup service and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> I think I could rack up enough money for it, but the accent I can't find anywhere.
> oh god



pretty! O:

what thread is that?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> pretty! O:
> 
> what thread is that?



It's Rhea's Swaps and Sundry! She does way more than dragon dressups aswell.

Cuppy: Yeah, I could find a different  accent maybe.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> It's Rhea's Swaps and Sundry! She does way more than dragon dressups aswell.
> 
> Cuppy: Yeah, I could find a different  accent maybe.



oooo tyvm <3 i envy those that are good at dressing up dergs lol

re: cat lady accent




:'D didnt you guys post the availability in the thread? i feel like that would be the only way i got it lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> oooo tyvm <3 i envy those that are good at dressing up dergs lol
> 
> re: cat lady accent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :'D didnt you guys post the availability in the thread? i feel like that would be the only way i got it lmao



Yeah, I remember posting the accent a while back to her thread. I wish I got one myself. ; v ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Decided to do some cleaning out today, so I have some freebies u v u
Please *do not exalt* these dragons. I'm actually kinda iffy on the Male PC/Female Imp tbh they're kinda cute



Spoiler










			
				#11112986 said:
			
		

> Fire/Emerald/Ivory
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Male











			
				#11112967 said:
			
		

> Tomato/Maroon/Rose
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Male










			
				#11112966 said:
			
		

> Tomato/Blood/Rose
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Male









> Swamp/Jade/Coal
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond









> Swamp/Seafoam/Coal
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond


----------



## gnoixaim

Laf, please hold the male imp for me. He'll  look fab with my noc. Im half asleep and on my phone right now, lmao.


----------



## Shirohibiki

im so tempted by that wildclaw but i dont have enough lairspace... i need to let other people get dergs lol. gorg tho <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Just need the white and gold scarf, marigold stuff, crimson wings and I'm finished. I'll probably find a different accent for her.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Blue and black



I cant find any blue and blacks o.o

So I went to look at the scarf and..




hahahhaha....
u havin a laugh over there AH?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Found this lovely Tree Dragon This morning for a good price.


----------



## Silversea

Ok seriously I need to get down and get my lv 23 to 25.


----------



## infinikitten

Silversea said:


> Ok seriously I need to get down and get my lv 23 to 25.



I have such a hard time with this, myself. I've had two level 15 dragons just faffing about alongside my two 25s, and I can't bring myself to level either of the littler ones. I only break them out for event currency grinding, and by that point they're probably not getting any experience from whatever venue I'm in, so it's... blah.

I hate grinding though. Hate it with a passion. We can be the lazy not-grinders together.


----------



## Naiad

damn
I rented a nest a few days ago, but I checked on the person today and it seems they've been inactive?? (all dragons unfed/no recent posts/etc.)
So now they have two of my favorite dragons and I'm not even sure if they're coming back to FR fml


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that sucks  Do they have a tumblr or something you can see if they're active on?



nope

the pair's colors are relatively easy to replicate
but they were the first ones I got when I joined?? 
My lair feels wrong without them


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, after roll over I'd be interested in buying exalts from people! Can pay in treasure or BTB.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> That sucks.  I hope they come back soon.



Thanks ; 7 ;
How much are you paying per exalt? I have a few


----------



## FireNinja1

Lafiel said:


> Thanks ; 7 ;
> How much are you paying per exalt? I have a few



I'd pay 7-8kT for one adult, 5-6kT for 5 day hatchies. AND GEE NATE 7.5 FOR A HATCHLING REALLY


----------



## Aryxia

Lafiel said:


> damn
> I rented a nest a few days ago, but I checked on the person today and it seems they've been inactive?? (all dragons unfed/no recent posts/etc.)
> So now they have two of my favorite dragons and I'm not even sure if they're coming back to FR fml



That's terrible D: The least they could do is finish the nest job :/


----------



## Naiad

FireNinja1 said:


> I'd pay 7-8kT for one adult, 5-6kT for 5 day hatchies. AND GEE NATE 7.5 FOR A HATCHLING REALLY



ahh, I was more looking for BTB prices
iirc aren't we going up against Arcane & Shadow in the push??
wonder how quickly fodder'll clear out


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Well, last I knew it was 20kt for 100 BTB. So it would be around 35-40 BTB???? If we go by the 7-8k fodder rate.



40 BTB for an exalt fodder sounds outrageous in itself to be honest...I'd rather pay in kT rather than TBTB since TBTB is much harder to earn since I can always take 3 lv25s into Harpy's Roost and be like "build breath, one shot everything, and maybe make 50kT in an hour"


----------



## Naiad

FireNinja1 said:


> 40 BTB for an exalt fodder sounds outrageous in itself to be honest...I'd rather pay in kT rather than TBTB since TBTB is much harder to earn since I can always take 3 lv25s into Harpy's Roost and be like "build breath, one shot everything, and maybe make 50kT in an hour"



okay...?
I was asking if Cuppy was buying at that rate, but thanks for the input, I guess?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

SHADOW SHADOW SHADOW SHADOW SHADOW SHADOW


All in friendly fun of course ;P


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

I'm sorry, I can't hear you over all this WATER.


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, damn







both need to go tonight or I'll be exalting them u v u​


----------



## Astro0

AYYYY SO KEEN FOR THE PUSH!!! WE WILL BRING GREAT HAPPINESS TO MAMA


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm super excited to see how the three Flights do in this fight~


----------



## Naiad

im in hell



Spoiler


----------



## Naiad

Just hatched the first G1 of the day:
Carmine/Aqua/Blue











He's either going to be sold or exalted in this push, so send offers please~ u v u​


----------



## Kiikay

new accent yiiisssssssssss, i wish for more floral accents *^*


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

FR is working fine for me. o: 

Are either Ice or Arcane going to host a buying thread? For some level 7s hanging around, ready to serve, and I want to see if anyone can out offer Shadow before I send them off.


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> FR is working fine for me. o:
> 
> Are either Ice or Arcane going to host a buying thread? For some level 7s hanging around, ready to serve, and I want to see if anyone can out offer Shadow before I send them off.


How much is shadow offering? I'll easily pay 10kT each.


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> Just hatched the first G1 of the day:
> Carmine/Aqua/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's either going to be sold or exalted in this push, so send offers please~ u v u​



Are you hatching g1's everyday?

If you are and you ever get a light blue range/fire/ ivory or maize or gold.

Please let me know!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

N i c o said:


> okay...?
> I was asking if Cuppy was buying at that rate, but thanks for the input, I guess?


Did I ramble too much? Oops, didn't mean too. :X


S a t a n i said:


> ICE ICE ICE ICE ICE
> 
> All in friendly fun of course ;P


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Shirohibiki

yknow the dodge rates in coli make me hate it more and more. idk if i can keep doing this lol im just trying to train exalt fodder and its just so amazingly frustrating

GO ICE


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Earth: -3
> Plague: -9
> Wind: +18
> Water: +4
> Lightning: -9
> Ice: +22
> Shadow: -20
> Light: +21
> Arcane: -18
> Nature: 0
> Fire: -5
> Changes from this week! I guess lots of people we're waiting to switch from Shadow until they're fest was over.



rip in pieces shadow and arcane


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> How much is shadow offering? I'll easily pay 10kT each.



10k is less than I'd get for exalting them myself though. 

Shadow seems to currently be paying the highest, at 12.2k for level 7s. Ice doesn't have a biting thread up yet that I know of, and arcane looks to only be taking level 1s.


----------



## Creeper$

I feel so alone in wind now that cuppy left.

COME BAAACK


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> 10k is less than I'd get for exalting them myself though.



Riiiight. They're already leveled. *facedesk*

Ice has an internal thread up, I'm not sure about out-of-flight though. I know they have a raffle going on though for people sending in EF. I'm not exactly sure how it works though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> I feel so alone in wind now that cuppy left.
> 
> COME BAAACK



Nate's still in Wind, right?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Riiiight. They're already leveled. *facedesk*
> 
> Ice has an internal thread up, I'm not sure about out-of-flight though. I know they have a raffle going on though for people sending in EF. I'm not exactly sure how it works though.


Haha, yeah, I had some leveled dragons I thought I'd throw at one of the competing flights. What were you offering 10k for, level 1 adults?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, yeah, I had some leveled dragons I thought I'd throw at one of the competing flights. What were you offering 10k for, level 1 adults?



I offer 7-8kT for lv1s. I honestly wasn't sure what I was thinking when I offered you 10kT, I knew to add more obviously but I think I misoffered lol.

I'll pay 12.5kT up to maybe 13kT...that isn't too unreasonable, is it?

WOW ARE YOU KIDDING ME DOUBLE DODGE IN COLI REALLY


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I VM'ed you a minute ago, not sure if you saw it.



Whoops, nope, I missed it. Notifications are hard to see on my phone screen. o: I'll go check.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Oh hey, so I just found a first gen noc on the AH for 8.5kT...its energy is 0/50 so I can't use it as exalt fodder...how should I go about this? Give it away? Sell it on a thread for cheap? I don't really need this guy...uh


----------



## Xanarcah

Sounds fine to me, I'll cr them off to FN for 13k as soon as I can.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Oh hey, so I just found a first gen noc on the AH for 8.5kT...its energy is 0/50 so I can't use it as exalt fodder...how should I go about this? Give it away? Sell it on a thread for cheap? I don't really need this guy...uh


Nice, an unbred one. o: maybe put up a thread in dragon trades and swap it for 2+ fodder?


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> What colors? You could try to trade it for more fodder.



Tomato/Teal/Blue. All basic. I'm going to put it in the main EF trading hub, it's up in the AH for like 90kT or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Xan I'll accept your CRs in a little bit, I don't have space at the moment.


----------



## Shirohibiki

maybe i shouldve sold my fodders instead of exalting them myself lmao...

sigh. i still have so many dragons to gene and so little money. sad times


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Tomato/Teal/Blue. All basic. I'm going to put it in the main EF trading hub, it's up in the AH for like 90kT or something.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Xan I'll accept your CRs in a little bit, I don't have space at the moment.



No problem, take your time. Lunch break at work right now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

You know what? I'm feeling nice today. That gen1 Noc I posted is free to a good home, first poster to want it gets it. I just want it out of my lair really, I'll concern myself with profit later.


----------



## VioletPrincess

May I have him please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never had a gen 1 before 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can trade you one of my dergs I was going to level and exalt later.


----------



## FireNinja1

SakuraPrimrose said:


> May I have him please?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Never had a gen 1 before
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can trade you one of my dergs I was going to level and exalt later.


No need, I'm sticking to my word that it's free. Sending you a CR.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh thank you so much. I will never sell for sure. Oh it says that I accept the cr.


This trade request cannot be processed. One or more of the dragons has become ineligible by way of the following:
A dragon has apparel or skins equipped.
A dragon has since joined another clan.
A dragon has a familiar paired to it.
A dragon has been placed on the Auction House.
A dragon is caretaking a nest.
A lair would be placed over capacity.


----------



## FireNinja1

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh thank you so much. I will never sell for sure. Oh it says that I accept the cr.
> 
> 
> This trade request cannot be processed. One or more of the dragons has become ineligible by way of the following:
> A dragon has apparel or skins equipped.
> A dragon has since joined another clan.
> A dragon has a familiar paired to it.
> A dragon has been placed on the Auction House.
> A dragon is caretaking a nest.
> A lair would be placed over capacity.



Took it off the ah sorry, should be working now.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you so much


----------



## Naiad

Hosting a Nocturne raffle here ~ u v u
Just about time for me to start Spring Cleaning with dragons.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Looking to buy exalts, trained, adult and 5 day hatchlings! you'll get a good deal with me


----------



## VioletPrincess

New Hatchlings for sale



Spoiler: crackle =)


























- - - Post Merge - - -

Question. If you do a breed change on a derg, does the cool down period start back at the beginning or does it add the additional days on. Changing a Spiral to a Coatl and I know the cool down period is less on a spiral than on a coatl. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silversea

Looking to temporarily (no more than 12 hours) borrow a lv 19 on here if anyone has one. Need to level it 20 for achievement then you can have it back.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I wish I could help. =( I don't have anything that is close without being over 19.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Leveling another 10 or so fodder today before I have to go sew, Cuppycakez are we still on for 13k for level 7s?


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Sorry, whats your username again? I have one I can send you.



Silversea as on here. Thanks <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Fool skin is below 30,000t on AH at the moment for anyone interested.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Don't say that lol that will encourage me to take like a month.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Who is buying fodder again? i haven't kept up with this thread in awhile I have roughly 8 dragons I can level up to 7 or 10.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Who is buying fodder again? i haven't kept up with this thread in awhile I have roughly 8 dragons I can level up to 7 or 10.



Isn't your flight pushing this week? o:


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Isn't your flight pushing this week? o:



I'm in light now, lol.

UNLESS LIGHT IS PUSHING AND I HAD NO IDEA.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I'm in light now, lol.
> 
> UNLESS LIGHT IS PUSHING AND I HAD NO IDEA.



Oh, I thought you were still with Arcane. xD; 

Cuppy and FireNinja have both been offering to top Shadow's buying thread prices, 13k for a level 7. Outside of them, Shadow is currently offering the highest. I thiiink they're also the only flight offering to pay for the full daily bonus instead of just adding 1k on.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

ICE IS AHEAD ON THE DOM BOARD


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh **** gotta start exalting now


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> ICE IS AHEAD ON THE DOM BOARD



//quietly cheers

i have no space I'm so sorry ice OTL


----------



## Naiad

Shadow is in the lead again u v u


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

*Send help*
goodbye money


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Question. If you do a breed change on a derg, does the cool down period start back at the beginning or does it add the additional days on. Changing a Spiral to a Coatl and I know the cool down period is less on a spiral than on a coatl. Thanks in advance.


 Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Question. If you do a breed change on a derg, does the cool down period start back at the beginning or does it add the additional days on. Changing a Spiral to a Coatl and I know the cool down period is less on a spiral than on a coatl. Thanks in advance.



I scrolled a SD into a Nocturne and she stayed at a 25 Day cool down ^^







//coughs
_my child_


----------



## Silversea

Presumably if using a breed change results in a cooldown longer than the maximum of the breed change breed does it then reduce it to the new maximum?


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys...

Shadow raffle added Sunchaser jewelry

Shadow flight best flight


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> Guys...
> 
> Shadow raffle added Sunchaser jewelry
> 
> Shadow flight best flight



I am seriously impressed. I've never bothered with raffles before this, but maybe I should be. 

Let's see if I can get over my legendary bad luck with raffles though


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I'd prefer a light sprite
> 
> Is it bad I want to send them dragons now? Is....is it?? I would enter Ice's out of flight raffle but can't.



_psssttt_

Check Sunchaser Jewelery prices in the AH~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> _psssttt_
> 
> Check Sunchaser Jewelery prices in the AH~



Well you know what's the—WHOA THATS A LOTTA MONEY

Still paying 8kT per EF, 6k per 5day rollover. Ice flight must wiiiiin!


----------



## Naiad

damn pushes are intense


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Trading for Fodder~
Got some cuties that I've been holding onto u v u



Spoiler










			
				 6 - 8 Fodder said:
			
		

> Gen One










			
				 1 -2 Fodder said:
			
		

>










			
				 4 - 6 Fodder said:
			
		

> Female










			
				 4 - 6 Fodder said:
			
		

> Female










			
				 4 - 6 Fodder said:
			
		

> Male










			
				 2 - 4 Fodder said:
			
		

> Female



If interested in one of my hatchery pairs, please tell me. A donation of fodder (Amount Depending on Pair) will equal a free hatching the next time they have a clutch.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Very
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But what I don't understand about that movie though is, they're dancing along with him the whole time. AND THEY YELLED AT HIM FOR DANCING????? I don't know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm willing to pay 13.5-14k for trained dragons! *We just traded places then traded back *



Really? Good thing I'm going for a huge push tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> How much fodder did you want for this guy?



4 - 6 Fodder ^^ mostly because he's one of the better pastels to come out of my pairs tbh


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## toxapex

I'm new to actually selling dragons so I'm not sure exactly what these ones would go for, but I'm looking for 8k-10k each? Might I entice any consumers on this fine day? ...Or night?



Spoiler: Dergs







Female





Female





Male





Male





Female


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Pretty sure I sent 5 of them.



CR sent with the boy <3
Thank you! ; u ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

What apparel should I get for this girl?


----------



## Creeper$

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=110795

HELP ME HELP ME I NEED SOME NAMES

(also some feedback on my lair+page?? I think it's coming along nicely but idk??


----------



## Xanarcah

Shadow and Ice flipped, then flipped again 20 minutes later. 

Looks like the fight is neck and neck~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Ice was in first at about 4:15 EDT. When I checked again when I finished leveling they're back in first.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm willing to beat what any flight is paying for exalts!!! Trained and level 1! Only looking for adults though!



Maybe you should edit your thread to say that or maybe even list competitive prices for, say, levels 1-10? 

I mentioned your thread in the plague forums and one comment I got from a seasoned Dom veteran who was busy shoveling dragons at Shadow is that you only take level 7s. That's around the optimal training level for me (which is where this whole thing started, I guess), but a lot of people stop at 5 because you can maximize your dragon output there. So you're missing out on a lot of potential sellers because they train only to level 5 or 6 and you only advertise buying 7s.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> ok! I'll go fix that! Thank you.



Cuppy, do you have l25s?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> I have my team but other then that, no. Not for exalt. : ) Why?



Just wondering since you were buying l7s only, which sorta led me to that conclusion.

And wow I need to get exalting only 7% out of the whole team REALLY?!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Tumblr post from Aequorin
> 
> But I'm not getting my hopes up for anything. And I guess the monthly words on the wind is now every 4 months? That's what I got from my understanding. : /



FR continues to disappoint me


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Tumblr post from Aequorin
> 
> But I'm not getting my hopes up for anything. And I guess the monthly words on the wind is now every 4 months? That's what I got from my understanding. : /



Every 3 months, since it's quarterly?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Ice has put Kickstarter Skins in their raffle~

And Shadow's put in a Light Sprite and one of the Kickstarter Skins, on top of their Sunchaser Jewelry addition!



It looks like we're not in for a buying price war as with Light and Nature, but rather a raffle prize war!


----------



## infinikitten

I've only been hanging round Flight Rising since the October registration period, so not nearly as long as a lot of the vets that are probably bopping about in this thread, but I have to say I'm disappointed too. My issues were small and I could put them aside, for the most part, until Night of the Nocturne happened and everything kinda went to **** for the first few days... then I remember somebody specifically saying "You should be thankful for EVERYTHING they do and not complain AT ALL because they don't have to do events for you" or w/e and like. Okay. I get that people bash the staff. But I think the frustration level has only gotten that high because of the complete lack of communication going on. If the staff were more open and gave more than just canned responses and vague "oh something's going to happen. _something._ maybe." type posts then I know I'd be less ticked off. I'm not angry, but I'm not exactly happy either, with the lack of transparency

(not to mention it's kind of silly to say "they don't have to do anything for you" when FR depends on keeping its userbase interested so we'll keep coming back, lol)


----------



## Shirohibiki

infinikitten said:


> I've only been hanging round Flight Rising since the October registration period, so not nearly as long as a lot of the vets that are probably bopping about in this thread, but I have to say I'm disappointed too. My issues were small and I could put them aside, for the most part, until Night of the Nocturne happened and everything kinda went to **** for the first few days... then I remember somebody specifically saying "You should be thankful for EVERYTHING they do and not complain AT ALL because they don't have to do events for you" or w/e and like. Okay. I get that people bash the staff. But I think the frustration level has only gotten that high because of the complete lack of communication going on. If the staff were more open and gave more than just canned responses and vague "oh something's going to happen. _something._ maybe." type posts then I know I'd be less ticked off. I'm not angry, but I'm not exactly happy either, with the lack of transparency
> 
> (not to mention it's kind of silly to say "they don't have to do anything for you" when FR depends on keeping its userbase interested so we'll keep coming back, lol)



theyre pretty bad at handling like. everything, tbh. its a popular site, but there sure are a lot of things wrong iwht it -- im not saying there arent things wrong w other sites, but they really like to ignore the issues. =/ man idk. they dont gotta tell us everything theyre doing, but... yeah.

(not to mention im furious about them stating they arent changing the horrendous familiar bonding system. oh god im mad)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> DESPERATE MUCH I'm just kidding Shadow, I love you. More like RICH much haha.



Speaking of RICH, how's your buying thread going? : D


----------



## FireNinja1

So I found another gen1 on the AH. Def keeping this and I'm gonna gene her up in the future.


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> So I found another gen1 on the AH. Def keeping this and I'm gonna gene her up in the future.



Ohman, a double with a pretty nice tert! Great find! How much was she in the AH for?


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, a double with a pretty nice tert! Great find! How much was she in the AH for?



9kT. I was looking for EF and I spotted one...so I clicked on it (standard, always check energy levels) and it was a gen1. Suffice it to say that I was very, very excited.


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> 9kT. I was looking for EF and I spotted one...so I clicked on it (standard, always check energy levels) and it was a gen1. Suffice it to say that I was very, very excited.



That is the best kind of find, seriously. : D Congrats~


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> That is the best kind of find, seriously. : D Congrats~



Thanks Xan. Looks like I'll be in the scrying workshop for some time.


----------



## Astro0

GAH preety derg i want to buy but cant bc of the dom battle alert




the struggle is so real, he's so cute!


In other news, goddamn pretty exalt fodder... might actually have to keep this girl and exalt one of my other dergs


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

So, speaking of Gen 1s~

Anyone want to buy/trade fodder for this guy?






Unbred, over a year old. Looks AMAZING as a Skydancer or Coatl.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ooh I need a male Tundra   How many fodder dergs?


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Ooh I need a male Tundra   How many fodder dergs?



Two would be fine.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh I think I have 2. I know I have one I was thinking of keeping but wavering on it. You don't babes obviously. Let me get them ready for you : )


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh I think I have 2. I know I have one I was thinking of keeping but wavering on it. You don't babes obviously. Let me get them ready for you : )



Excellent! : D CR me whenever you're ready~


----------



## VioletPrincess

Sent you a Level 4 that I was thinking of letting go for awhile also a skydancer. 



FireNinja1 said:


> So I found another gen1 on the AH. Def keeping this and I'm gonna gene her up in the future.



Congrats  I love the colours


----------



## Xanarcah

That Mirror looks almost exactly like my Random progen, but with a better tert. o:


----------



## f11

tf gone 3 days and dergs have no food.

trading exalt fodder for seafood & meat


----------



## Astro0

Crys said:


> tf gone 3 days and dergs have no food.
> 
> trading exalt fodder for seafood & meat



how much seafood and meat do you need/how many exalts are you willing to trade for it? i'd be willing to do a trade, i've got excess!


----------



## Naiad

I've got some pretty fodder that might catch someone's eye c:
Looking to trade for uglier fodder.















the SDs are really pretty tbh
I might keep one ​


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> We also just flipped and flipped back again!!



No way. This is really going to be a battle to the death. I think WSF will be expending everything at the end.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EBWOP Shadow's back on top. Why...


----------



## Aryxia

Selling Spirals & Circut skydancers~


Spoiler







*"Cupid" *
Adult Preview
Spiral Male
Pink/Rose/Rose
Speckle/Seraph/Smoke
10K OBO[/columns][columns]



*"Valentine" *
Adult Preview
Spiral Male
Pink/Rose/Rose
Speckle/Seraph/Smoke
10K OBO[/columns][columns]



*"Frosty" *
Adult Preview
Pearlcatcher Female
Maize/White/Maize
Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
10K OBO[/columns][columns]



*"Bob" *
Adult Preview
Skydancer Male
Violet/Violet/Rose
Iridescent/Shimmer/Circut
15K OBO[/columns][columns]



*"Seb" *
Adult Preview
Skydancer Male
Royal/Violet/White
Iridescent/Shimmer/Circut
15K OBO[/columns][columns]



*"Josephine" *
Adult Preview
Skydancer Female
Storm/Thistle/White
Iridescent/Shimmer/Circut
15K OBO


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## f11

Astro0 said:


> how much seafood and meat do you need/how many exalts are you willing to trade for it? i'd be willing to do a trade, i've got excess!


I need like what ever I can get with 9 fodder. They'll grow to adults in 2 days though.


----------



## Xanarcah

If things stay as planned, Water flight is about to get a lot more deadly as of Sunday.


----------



## Silversea

Hopefully I'll be done with rentals tomorrow or the day after. It feels like its been ages.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Hopefully I'll be done with rentals tomorrow or the day after. It feels like its been ages.



I think you started renting the 16th or 17th of December, so it's been almost 3 months. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

FireNinja1 said:


> No way. This is really going to be a battle to the death. I think WSF will be expending everything at the end.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EBWOP Shadow's back on top. Why...



I don't understand half the acronyms you use.


----------



## FireNinja1

S a t a n i said:


> I don't understand half the acronyms you use.



WSF is dominance related, very involved with pushing. I'm not sure if I can disclose the full details of it, so good thing you don't know. 

EBWOP means "Edit By Way Of Post". It's not exactly a commonly used term, I picked it up when I started playing Mafia as editing isn't allowed on those games so you use an EBWOP. In this case, I was too lazy to press the edit button, so I post merged instead with the EBWOP tag on it.


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> I don't understand half the acronyms you use.



ngl same tbh


----------



## FireNinja1

N i c o said:


> ngl same tbh



okay okay okay I get it

back to exalting I guess


----------



## Xanarcah

I understood all the acronyms except for the editing one. o: had to look that one up.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Yessss I want hatchlings to be worth like 10k+ on the final day. 

Because I have some nests ready to hatch~


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yessss I want hatchlings to be worth like 10k+ on the final day.
> 
> Because I have some nests ready to hatch~




final day is pi day thoo


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> final day is pi day thoo



I don't think many people want hatchlings from me just because of the hatchdate. My two pairs that are ready have very overdone color themes.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I think you started renting the 16th or 17th of December, so it's been almost 3 months. o:



Sounds right. 

Wish it didn't take several hundred battles to level from 1-25.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Sounds right.
> 
> Wish it didn't take several hundred battles to level from 1-25.



If it didn't require a lot of work to reach the level cap, what would be the point? Making everything too easy would defeat the purpose of working towards achievements.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> If it didn't require a lot of work to reach the level cap, what would be the point? Making everything too easy would defeat the purpose of working towards achievements.



tbh we should have achievement forum vistas

like maybe:

• exalt 1,000 Adult Dragons
• complete familiar collection
• train 50 dragons to level 25

??
I think Flight Vistas would be cute too tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki

im the worst ice flight member ever

i sent a couple hatchlings to the shadow raffle cause they had better prizes,,, oops,,


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> im the worst ice flight member ever
> 
> i sent a couple hatchlings to the shadow raffle cause they had better prizes,,, oops,,



tbh I only participated in the in flight ice raffle because I had a better chance of winning


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

N i c o said:


> • complete familiar collection
> I think Flight Vistas would be cute too tbh


 Completing the familiar collection seems too hard with the KS familiars and the sprites. Really just relies on how rich you are and being able to win auctions and buy rare familiars. Forum Vistas? Heck yes.



Shirohibiki said:


> i sent a couple hatchlings to the shadow raffle cause they had better prizes,,, oops,,





N i c o said:


> tbh I only participated in the in flight ice raffle because I had a better chance of winning





Cuppycakez said:


> It's ok, I sent them gems



you're all traitors (just kidding)


----------



## Naiad

Well, Forum Vistas are supposed to be earned, are they not? .3.
It's good to reward people who go above and beyond on FR


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

I think they should let familiars remain in the beastiary if you get it to awakened. That way it's still hard to get, but you could sell/pass it on afterwards.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yesssss vistas. o:


----------



## Silversea

I'm perfectly fine with effort to reach goals but not mindless effort that persists longer than it needs too. It doesn't even have to be much less, even cutting 5% off would make a difference. I shouldn't have to see 200 mannertees for every dragon I want to level to 25 :c

Ah well anyway.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I think they should let familiars remain in the beastiary if you get it to awakened. That way it's still hard to get, but you could sell/pass it on afterwards.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also yesssss vistas. o:



this is how the game shouldve been shipped off -- having them removed from the bestiary is absolute lunacy. i sincerely hope a fix is in the works for this nonsense.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I agree! Although I thought they did stay there if they were awakened.



they dont. why do you think light sprites are so high? all due to this ludicrous system. .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

I think there should be two combined systems for familiars. Having the familiar in your possession counts towards your bestiary count. There would be two symbols, In Possession and the attachment level like it currently has. If you got it to awakened, the attachment indicator would reflect that as it does now. You could sell it and the in possession symbol would go off but it would still count towards the total bestiary number. 

I'm on my phone and can't look at what I've written, so this may make little sense.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Shadow took the lead again!!


I was just about to say that. Final day guys, you better send EF off to the ice flight.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ohman, this is gonna be a fight to the finish!

Looks like it's time to sell some spare level 22-25 dragons and see if either flight is biting hard enough to buy them for exalting~


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, this is gonna be a fight to the finish!
> 
> Looks like it's time to sell some spare level 22-25 dragons and see if either flight is biting hard enough to buy them for exalting~



Good luck~ u v u


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> From what I've seen, the flights are paying 38-40k-ish on their buying threads. I'd be willing to pay at least 50k though, probably 100k.   I'd have to pay in gems most likely though



I'm unfortunately looking for quite a bit more than what the buying threads are offering. : D 

Check this out~

It happens pretty frequently when major battles take place. So I've got my hopes up.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

The dragons I'm thinking of selling are fully stoned, and one has Rally and I think Sap as well. Both are tinctured, and one is following the Mire build. 

Actually, one is so nice stone-wise that I might throw Coli out instead. He's been a rental dragon for a long time, but I think he's got fewer stones.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

ooh look page 69


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> ooh look page 69





I'm 100% mature I swear













also bab for sale u v u​


----------



## Astro0

Still buying adult fodder! will pay 11k ^_^ also willing to pay for prelevelled fodder


----------



## Xanarcah

Soooold~


----------



## tinyfire

Would anyone be willing to hold, like, 3 dragons for me for a couple minutes? Just want to hatch a nest so I can finally exalt the parents. Thanks!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Is the Coliseum glitching for anyone else? It's not like the normal lag. It's just weird.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

YOU GUYS TODAY IS THE PIE FLIGHT FESTIVAL

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1159524

JOIN USSS


----------



## Xanarcah

Sold another one ~


----------



## VioletPrincess

So I have discovered I got no lag using IE for the coliseum. I am so happy. I usually stay away from IE because it gives me so many problems.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> XANARCAH STOP HELPING THE DROOL FREAKS
> 
> Just kidding I love you Shadow <3



Haha, I'm just throwing them in the AH, no advertising or nothing. The last Imp sold within 30 mins. First come, first serve ~

At over 400k each, I don't care who buys them, may the flight with the deepest pockets win!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a good thing you you're buying Coli, Sakura, or else he'd be already gone too. XD;


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, I'm just throwing them in the AH, no advertising or nothing. The last Imp sold within 30 mins. First come, first serve ~
> 
> *At over 400k each, I don't care who buys them, may the flight with the deepest pockets win!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's a good thing you you're buying Coli, Sakura, or else he'd be already gone too. XD;



_how do you have the time and patience to train them xan help me_


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> _how do you have the time and patience to train them xan help me_



Psh, I didn't train them, I bought them. XD AH is my specialty, right? Iridis was 65k, GlassCannon was 100k. Coli I traded 2 Ambush for. If you want training tips, Mia is the one to ask.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Dude I sold Nyoja, the 7.5k lvl 24 dragon I sniped, for 800 gems. What in the world


----------



## FireNinja1

S a t a n i said:


> Dude I sold Nyoja, the 7.5k lvl 24 dragon I sniped, for 800 gems. What in the world



I remember when you posted that! Yeah, but really, 800g? That's pretty insane.



SakuraPrimrose said:


> So I have discovered I got no lag using IE for the coliseum. I am so happy. I usually stay away from IE because it gives me so many problems.


IE works well for me, and so does Safari. Chrome is a nightmare, lags terribly, especially if I have a YT video running in the background or I'm running MixerBox (what I use on my iPad to play music, uses YT videos instead of the iTunes Store.).


----------



## Creeper$

hEL P


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> It's a good thing you you're buying Coli, Sakura, or else he'd be already gone too. XD;



I had to save him from the nothing. : ( He has some nostalgia I guess. You let me rent him during the Crystaline Gala : ) It seemed a shame to let him be exalted because he helped so much : )


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I had to save him from the nothing. : ( He has some nostalgia I guess. You let me rent him during the Crystaline Gala : ) It seemed a shame to let him be exalted because he helped so much : )



I'm glad you did, actually. Coli is pretty nostalgic for me too, my first rental dragon. I've had him for a while now.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> I'm glad you did, actually. Coli is pretty nostalgic for me too, my first rental dragon. I've had him for a while now.



Yes I will take good care of him. ; )

Wishing Ice and Shadow the best. Good luck ; ) Its been a really close fight.


----------



## Xanarcah

1 hour 40 minutes left and 

THE DOM BOARD IS STILL SWITCHING!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> 1 hour 40 minutes left and
> 
> THE DOM BOARD IS STILL SWITCHING!




Oh damn, it's going to be a close one.


----------



## Xanarcah

My last two leveled dragons for sale just sold suddenly!

800g for a level 20 and 900g for a level 25. 

Went to the same Flight. Dove and Tranquil. I hadn't originally thought of letting you two go, but at least you get to serve together as a team.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> WHICH FLIGHT I JUST NEED TO KNOW













They'd been sitting in the AH since like 4pm, I'd been wondering if someone would get desperate enough to shell out that much for them. o: I mean, I could buy TWO level 25s with the money Tranquil went for. 

Dom did not disappoint me~


----------



## Naiad

I put my spare level 20 on a nest OTL

brb crying


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Wow! I honestly hope there is a big Dom battle between someone that isn't Ice so I can make some money..
> 
> 
> 
> *starts leveling more dragons*



For serious, though. 

Anyone know who the next fight will be between? Next is Wind's Dom push for the festival, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> I put my spare level 20 on a nest OTL
> 
> brb crying



I am le sad for you. D: 

Best reason not to breed trained dragons, right there.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

We're profit pushing during the festival. Gonna make some money so we can spend it~

And then I heard Earth is pushing the week after, but I don't know if it's for profit or for Dom, or if anyone is opposing them.


----------



## Naiad

Hatchling prices are through the roof right now, damn.


----------



## Xanarcah

Oh, good, they did hit 10k after all! Gonna wait maybe 20 minutes and then hatch my nests~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

//screeching

we did it guys ; 7 ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Whooo congrats Ice!

What an intense battle. : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Congrats Ice! 
You guys were an awesome opponent, and i had lots of fun!


----------



## Astro0

so i picked up a cute wildclaw boy and i need a cute floral accent to go with him, but i can't find one! might have to make one myself, but please be on the look out for me, or if you know of one, link me!


----------



## FireNinja1

That battle was nailbitingly close. I went to bed 4 and a half hours before Dom was tallied and when I got up the first thing I did was check the dom page. Good job Shadow, you really, really gave us a run for our money.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Congrats Ice. Good fight both of you.


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey, everyone in Water? Go over here and give this person your warmest, wateriest welcome.

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl4&id=1378568

I'll just be over here, you know, sobbing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that's the thread anyway, I can't really read it to check.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm still very confused, who switched to Water?



The supreme tactical commander of Plague's Dominance team.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

They moved for personal reasons, but even if they're not a Dom leader there, they're still a wicked strong Coli demon. 

And we're just profit pushing? There's not much going on during profit pushes that needs to be organized. Since the aim is just for everyone to make money, it's mostly a solo event.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do ice and wind have really structured profit pushes?


----------



## Manah

Depends on what you mean by big. We're not pushing all the time, but we're not to be taken lightly either. 

"Big" as in taking things too seriously doesn't go with our chill attitude. (And it looks like someone came here to get away from dom stress.)


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Do ice and wind have really structured profit pushes?



I'd say yes c:
I'm not familiar with how structured Plague is, but Ice is fairly organized in plans/executing those plans during pushes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Ice's pushes are organized, and we go for as much profit as possible, but yeah they're not like Dom pushes.
> Then again I was only there for a couple days and they had a profit push. So I didn't get to pay that much attention to it.



Gotta disagree with you there.
Sure, we aim for profit when we're profit pushing, but when we're aiming for Conquest it gets pretty intense in terms of spending c:
I saw a bunch of people spend millions on Level 25s for the most recent battle.


----------



## Naiad

when you ask friends to hold your dragons and then they refuse to give them back 


iM LOOKING AT U fuzzlING


----------



## nard

N i c o said:


> when you ask friends to hold your dragons and then they refuse to give them back
> 
> 
> iM LOOKING AT U fuzzlING



whos that


----------



## Naiad

Peach Fuzz said:


> whos that



gtfo and give her back to me smh


----------



## infinikitten

I feel like I'm failing my flight by saying this, because I'm constantly breeding and I would just exalt all my babies anyway, but I'm debating asking to be taken off the breeder list. My lair is way, way too full and I'm having the HARDEST time figuring out who to get rid of, and then whether to sell or exalt them (or send them to storage lairs if they're adults). The last push I participated in, water was really hurting for storage lairs, and it was kind of frustrating to be teeming with all these babies but have nowhere to put them, so I dunno if I want to be back in that position again. I love my flight and want to help with dom efforts, but I'm having some weird mixed feelings about the whole idea right now.


----------



## FireNinja1

infinikitten said:


> I feel like I'm failing my flight by saying this, because I'm constantly breeding and I would just exalt all my babies anyway, but I'm debating asking to be taken off the breeder list. My lair is way, way too full and I'm having the HARDEST time figuring out who to get rid of, and then whether to sell or exalt them (or send them to storage lairs if they're adults). The last push I participated in, water was really hurting for storage lairs, and it was kind of frustrating to be teeming with all these babies but have nowhere to put them, so I dunno if I want to be back in that position again. I love my flight and want to help with dom efforts, but I'm having some weird mixed feelings about the whole idea right now.


Take yourself off the breeders list and say you're having trouble with space and getting them out to other lairs. You could just simply become an exalter if you have the time, but that is more time-consuming and requires good l25s. It's all up to you in the end, this is just my personal advice, go with what your gut is telling you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> Gotta disagree with you there.
> Sure, we aim for profit when we're profit pushing, but when we're aiming for Conquest it gets pretty intense in terms of spending c:
> I saw a bunch of people spend millions on Level 25s for the most recent battle.



This, if we're pushing for Dom, we're pushing for Dom. If we want bling bling cash, we push for that instead. Some of us are more profit-oriented, but we wouldn't have won without those who put Dom first.


----------



## Xanarcah

I somehow spent around 450k on Winter Winds this past week without realizing it.


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I somehow spent around 450k on Winter Winds this past week without realizing it.



I want more!


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> I want more!



I do toooo

But no more Dom discount. xD; Also, I need to save my money for the Jamboree~

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I feel like I'm failing my flight by saying this, because I'm constantly breeding and I would just exalt all my babies anyway, but I'm debating asking to be taken off the breeder list. My lair is way, way too full and I'm having the HARDEST time figuring out who to get rid of, and then whether to sell or exalt them (or send them to storage lairs if they're adults). The last push I participated in, water was really hurting for storage lairs, and it was kind of frustrating to be teeming with all these babies but have nowhere to put them, so I dunno if I want to be back in that position again. I love my flight and want to help with dom efforts, but I'm having some weird mixed feelings about the whole idea right now.



I'd say take yourself off the breeder list if it's causing you stress. o: There are lots of other ways you can help your flight during Dom pushes that don't involve having a huge empty lair.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Here is my favorite accents so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I love the WC one. But I just love WC's


----------



## Astro0

LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL DRAGON I PURCHASED OMG







Spoiler: also selling


----------



## TinyCentaur

@Astro0 - That Coatl *u* 

Also I'm on my phone rn but I'd like to share this Tundra cutie I bought!


----------



## Manah

infinikitten, since I'm in the same flight as you, I can guarantee you no one will be mad if you take yourself off the list. I'm a trainer and on the trainer pinglist, yet I didn't accept any trades during the last push (and this one too). Just do what you#re comfortable with, and if it's just rooting for us and enjoying the discounts later, that's totally fine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL DRAGON I PURCHASED OMG



I'm making a very similar one, just in blue.


----------



## Xanarcah

Aequorin said:
			
		

> Goodness.
> 
> Ice, Shadow, and Arcane Exalted a few thousand more dragons than the Battle of the First Four which was in the ballpark of 220,000 dragons. Well done and well played!



Impressive.


----------



## Silversea

/relevant


----------



## Silversea

For some reason my stacks are messed up. I have x99 sparrows, and then x54, x6 and x15 all separate.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> For some reason my stacks are messed up. I have x99 sparrows, and then x54, x6 and x15 all separate.



Yeah that'll happen when you use or sell from something, usually when there's a full stack and a partial stack. I think you can fix it by depositing the affected items into your vault and then withdrawing them again.


----------



## Silversea

Yes I had that problem with strange chests. Though I haven't removed any of these items as far as I know. Thanks for the vault tip, was trying to find a solution!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL DRAGON I PURCHASED OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also selling



dis coatl so sexy ;A; amg...im jellin


----------



## Naiad

my new training project while Konpeito bb is out on a loan u v u
i love her so much ahhh


----------



## Xanarcah

New training project? Me tooooo




Spoiler: Also known as: Xan is incredibly indecisive and wants to level too many dragons



So I was gonna finish leveling my new farming team in time for the Jamboree. The dragons I was gonna use were:





Dream - Low 6 digit Gen 1





Depth - Unbred 6 digit Gen 1





Kiseki - Low 5 digit triple gened scrolled Imp


Dream was originally going to be changed into a Fae and join my Fae Team. But I got her an accent and decided I really liked her as a Mirror instead. So then I thought she'd be great for my farming team because her stats were messed up when I got her, so I have to tincture her anyway. Okay!

Depth was going to be on the farming team too, because she's also a 6 digit Gen 1 and also needs to be tinctured. Okay!

And then Kiseki showed up, and she ALSO needs to be tinctured. Team of 3, yesssss.

But then... as I was looking at them the other day, Depth just sort of... stands out. In a bad way. She's so plain in comparison to the other two. D: 

AND THEN

This boy showed up:





Zakuro - 5 digit Imp

Because of his age and species, he's now Kiseki's partner. His colors/genes are awful, so I put a skin on him to he's closer to matching her aesthetically. 

So now I'm thinking... I should replace Depth with him. Keep Kiseki and her partner working together, and all that. And make my team visually cohesive. The issue is that now I need to train him. D: The other three were levels 23-25 already. And the Jamboree is at the end of the week. 

What dooooo


For that matter, if I'm going to ramble about replacing members of a team I have yet to finish, I was thinking Dream could be replaced with this boy:





Serfon - 4 digit ID


I don't even know what do. .-.




@Lafiel
That is an amazing, sparkly Noc. o: Are you just training her for funsies?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> @Lafiel
> That is an amazing, sparkly Noc. o: Are you just training her for funsies?



Ahh, I'm not actually sure yet? ;v ;
I feel like she + Konpeito + another Nocturne could be the sparkle squad lmao
Having another team for training doesn't sound all that bad either tbh I could loan out to a lil snowflake child whenever registration rolls around

SpEAKING of REGISTRATIOn

I feel like it should be happening soon? I have a few irl friends that want to sign up, so I hope it does c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yes, for reference, this lil poop is Konpeito:


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I've never used a farming build before. Would it be worth it? Or does my old exalt training team work just as well??
> I can post them and their stats if it helps



I think you based your exalt training team off of Nexus, which means they're 125/126 str dragons, right? 

Culex's farming build is 129str/50quick/13vit. It's meant for one-shotting everything (except for the Yeti) in the Harpys Roost and lower. You can't one-shot a bunch of the monsters in the Roost with even 126str, so if you plan on farming there for any extended periods of time, it would slow you down a bit. They have less speed because the mid-lower level monsters aren't nearly as fast as the Eels or psyworms, and the extra str just blows everything away. 

Harpys Roost is said to be the most profitable venue per hour, and I think I read that it has a really good percentage of Wind monsters for the upcoming Mistral Jamboree. I'm planning on spending a lot of time there next week. 


Also, I just like having trained dragon teams. .-. I sold 4 of my level 25s (and two level 20s) in the last Dom battle, and my lair is feeling kind of weak without them. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> Ahh, I'm not actually sure yet? ;v ;
> I feel like she + Konpeito + another Nocturne could be the sparkle squad lmao
> Having another team for training doesn't sound all that bad either tbh I could loan out to a lil snowflake child whenever registration rolls around
> 
> SpEAKING of REGISTRATIOn
> 
> I feel like it should be happening soon? I have a few irl friends that want to sign up, so I hope it does c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yes, for reference, this lil poop is Konpeito:



Sparkly Noc team, yesssss do it!

I'd suggest making your loaner dragons ones you don't feel the most 100% attached to. I'm sure the fast majority of people on FR are amazing and trustworthy, but it never hurts to be cautious. (That's why most of my rental dragons were ones I bought fully trained. No personal attachments to them.)

And I have no idea at this point when the next Reg will be. o: I've been expecting one and expecting one, but they haven't come. I'm assuming because they've had such a big event, and whatnot. Next week is the Jamboree, and I'm assuming they wouldn't hold a window during a festival. Maybe in April then? 

I heard the October reg that I joined in last year was the first in months, does anyone know when the window before that was?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

I think the one before October was sometime in June?
Either June 3rd or 6th. I remember being really pissed off bc I missed reg by one or two weeks.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Yes, that's what I have them based off of. But I wouldn't mind tincturing two of my old trainers. I also want to get a new team anyway, of pretty dragons.
> 
> I think I might make work on that, as I've lost interest in my other team. Sucks I already spent money on their stones though....and I have my Mire trainer for fodder now so I don't ever use them. Think I could trade them for stones? Or I could just try selling them...



All my keeper teams are comprised of dragons that are important to me or are rare in some way. xD; 

What kind of stones/how many would you be looking for for them?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> That sounds right. But I don't think they plan on a registration window for a while, as they're completely re-coding the site first.



damn
reg i'll see you in 2017 xx /smooches


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> I think the one before October was sometime in June?
> Either June 3rd or 6th. I remember being really pissed off bc I missed reg by one or two weeks.



Hmm, like 4 months then. Our last window was in Dec, so it's only been 3 months. I agree with the idea that they're probably going to try and make a lot more headway with the "optimizing" before they open a new window.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

I have some spare Ambush and Berserkers, so let me know when you narrow down a price. : D


----------



## Naiad

Spoiler












I love playing FR


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm terrible at pricing. Ambush are 50k AH wise right? Around that? I was hoping to get at least 4 so I could use them for my grinders. Would that be fair pricing?



4 ambush each or for the pair?


----------



## Naiad

Just hatched a nest and came up with these beauties ~ u v u
Also some oldies that I couldn't bear exalting.



Spoiler










			
				#11556294 said:
			
		

> Sky/Blue/Blue
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> 50 Gems ? 25,000 T ? Male
> Adult Preview










			
				#11556295 said:
			
		

> Sky/Blue/Carribean
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> 50 Gems ? 25,000 T ? Male
> Adult Preview










			
				#11556296 said:
			
		

> Sky/Splash/Navy
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> 40 Gems ? 20,000 T ? Female
> Adult Preview










			
				#11167781 said:
			
		

> Grey/Coral/Pink
> Crystal/Shimmer/Smoke
> 80 Gems ? 40,000 T ? Female










			
				#9430047 said:
			
		

> Ice/Red/Maize
> Crystal/Shimmer/Underbelly
> 70 Gems ? 35,000 T
> Female ? RTB


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> Just hatched a nest and came up with these beauties ~ u v u
> Also some oldies that I couldn't bear exalting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



There goes Lafiel with aaalll the pretty dragons ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> For the pair. : )



I'm pretty sure I have that many after the ones I need for Zakuro. : D I'll trade for them both. CR me?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Sent!



Thank youuu~

Sent over some berserkers in case you needed those too. : D


----------



## Xanarcah

Someone followed me home from the AH. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Have you decided on the dragons for your new team yet? : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

huehuehue

I picked up the last boy for the Sparkle Squad u v u






He's was only 10kT ; v;/ 
Technically, he's not all that sparkly, but he can be the sadboi of the group all is well


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> huehuehue
> 
> I picked up the last boy for the Sparkle Squad u v u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's was only 10kT ; v;/
> Technically, he's not all that sparkly, but he can be the sadboi of the group all is well



Sadboy Gothsparkle. 

Great colors, and a steal at 10k!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! I'm training two of the nocs I got from Laf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You should add one more from Lafiel and make it Laf's Team Away From Home. xD

(Farming teams are usually 3 dragons, yeah?)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah..I should........
> 
> LAF DO IT
> 
> SHOW MY YOUR DRAGONS



LAF LAF, WHERE ARE YOU, THIS IS YOUR CHAAAAAANCE~


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah..I should........
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LAF DO IT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SHOW MY YOUR DRAGONS



I ACTUALLY HAVE SOME NOCTURNES AVAILABLE OMG
GIMME A SEC

- - - Post Merge - - -











& I have one girl on a nest u v u


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Sparklebooty 10/10 name uwu


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Thalia 
Nocturne Female

Zana 
Nocturne Female

SparkleBooty 
Coatl Male



One of these things is not like the others~

xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

i love you guys so much, your antics give me life

tempted to buy that hot coatl w the caribbean tert... i simply cant resist caribbean can i


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I am so close to finishing my lair goal. I can taste it

Royal, Stonewash, Steel, Azure, some greens, and browns.

Around 12 left I think


----------



## Aryxia

Selling:


Spoiler


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i love you guys so much, your antics give me life
> 
> tempted to buy that hot coatl w the caribbean tert... i simply cant resist caribbean can i



ty bb ahh ; v ;

on a side note







_I can taste the million
so close_


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

lol i wish i was close to a million... i need to buy that lair exp...sigh


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hatched these pretty babes  Including twin Triple Sky's I wish I had room to keep them :O



Spoiler: Pretty Blue Babes











Twins


----------



## nard

i had over 300k

but then i bought naturalist adornments for this dude






my lil forest bb


----------



## f11

Spoiler: selling some nocs + others


----------



## Naiad

//dances

Just got two fully stoned + statted level 25s for 200k each ; A;/


----------



## Naiad

finally got around to dressing up Lumiere u v u


----------



## Silversea

Wow this thread has really gone so much quieter in past weeks.


----------



## Xanarcah

That feeling when the auction for a dragon you want goes over the amount of money you have on hand. .-.


----------



## FireNinja1

Finished buying all the stuff I needed for this guy.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> Wow this thread has really gone so much quieter in past weeks.








it really is quiet tho. spoopy.
im waiting till these three hatchlings i have grow to see if i can stomach lvling another team to 25. inb4 i quit at like lvl 4


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Finally leveled my Male Coatl to 25 : ) Now working on my Kelp Beds team. I also tinctured my Mire Derg. Just need to get the rest of my ambush stones for my dergs. Also saving for the festival. So many things.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm trying to train the third member of my farming team to level 25, he's only level 16 now. In one more level I can equip his berserkers!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> I'm trying to train the third member of my farming team to level 25, he's only level 16 now. In one more level I can equip his berserkers!



Yay : ) 2 more levels and I can put berserkers on Xenon.


----------



## Peisinoe

I have 10 eggs. 8 hatching tomorrow and then 2 more dragons going on nests tomorrow. 

And I still need to finish lair theme


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> It takes around 1,300,000 XP in total to level a dragon from 1 to 25.
> 
> Good bye next 3 days of my life.



how do you do that in three days omg
I'd just die tbh


----------



## tinyfire

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hatched these pretty babes  Including twin Triple Sky's I wish I had room to keep them :O
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pretty Blue Babes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins



Ok I tried to resist but the triple skies *u* Had to snatch up both<3


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> how do you do that in three days omg
> I'd just die tbh



It took roughly 4 days for me to get my first team from level 6 or so to level 25, without the aid of level 25s to train them individually. It's just a loooot of Coli every day. It helps to have something motivating you along.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> It takes around 1,300,000 XP in total to level a dragon from 1 to 25.
> 
> Good bye next 3 days of my life.



You can totally borrow back your level 25s that I bought from you for the festival if you want to. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

I've been on the ah working on a project lately, and I keep seeing

*Seller: Xanarcah*

and every time i just 
aaaay


----------



## FireNinja1

It took me 5 months to get 5 l25s fully stoned and ready to go. Given, I'm lazy, but still, 5 months...


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

tinyfire said:


> Ok I tried to resist but the triple skies *u* Had to snatch up both<3



Oh I am so glad they are going to stay together. : ) And to someone on the forum. Thank you.


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> I've been on the ah working on a project lately, and I keep seeing
> 
> *Seller: Xanarcah*
> 
> and every time i just
> aaaay



xDD; I don't sell nearly as much as I did before. Lack of pressing quest, I guess? 

Mostly I'm trying to get rid of some apparel and a toooon of Gen 1s. What kind of project are you working on? : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> It's honestly just a goal, not sure if I Will make it.
> 
> Also, pretty sure Winter Winds stop stocking tomorrow! Last day to get them.
> 
> And I thought about renting them just incase haha. Thank you so much for the offer! I'm leveling 2 of them with my Mire trainer to try and make it quicker.



You can make it in time~ Just don't get burned out before the festival even begins. xD; 

And you can use them for free. xD They were yours, after all.


----------



## Silversea

That basically equates to 800 battles with an average of 1500 experience per fight.


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Mostly I'm trying to get rid of some apparel and a toooon of Gen 1s. What kind of project are you working on? : D



Haha, saw some winter winds. 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6382856http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6382856





WIND BABU~

I consulted morphintime to get the colors and genes, checked ah, and found a near perfect boi. (but I wish he was a spiral) Renamed him and bought some temporary apparel. Once the festival rolls in I'm hoping to snag a familliar and some better apparel. when I'm rich I'll spiral him.

yeah


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> Haha, saw some winter winds.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6382856http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6382856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIND BABU~
> 
> I consulted morphintime to get the colors and genes, checked ah, and found a near perfect boi. (but I wish he was a spiral) Renamed him and bought some temporary apparel. Once the festival rolls in I'm hoping to snag a familliar and some better apparel. when I'm rich I'll spiral him.
> 
> yeah



That is a fab dragon. o: He looks pretty great already, I'd love to see him when you've got him completed!




Vaguely related: I'm hoarding Winter Winds. There are 20 in my Vault. I have another 6 in my Hoard. My dragons are wearing 4 of them. 

What am I even doing with my FR life?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. Since I'm training them in the Mire, I get 800 per battle.
> But I'm staying up still 5 AM tonight to watch the solar eclipse online so I can train during that time.
> 
> And, if anyone knows of someone that has a pair that can breed me a female triple Obsidian or triple Midnight Imperial with Shadow eyes, please let me know!!  (Genes don't matter but I'd love if it was Iri/Shim/Crackle or Gembond, but I can gene her if needed) Thank you!



I have triple Midnight Imps that I could throw at someone in Shadow for the eye color. o: They're IriShimGem.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is actually a female triple Midnight, IriShimGem with Shadow eyes in the AH right now. 20k.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Got a new DDR dragon for sale!







40k in the AH, will CR him to a new home for a bit of a discount~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Spoiler












I love the Coli on mobile


----------



## valval

Hi everyone! I'm over at FR as valval too :3 Shadow flight (yay purple!) and generally just muck around on there. 

Anyone want to help me name this lovely? :O


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## valval

Cuppycakez said:


> Sent you a friend request on FR!  As for naming the dragon, you should probably ask someone who's not me as I'm terrible with names.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But it is a very pretty dragon



Friend request accepted!  Precious pastel coatl baby! 

I am AWFUL with names, and I kind of love it >.> TummyPats, CapriSun and Egglpant didn't name themselves.


----------



## Manah

Okay, I bought my lair expansion before the possible festival discount. 10k more won't kill me and I finally have a bit more space.

Now to save up for the festival skins...


----------



## Kiikay

Hey hey, all are 10k if you send on CR to Kikay


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone out there working towards the 10 dragons - level 20 achievement? I maaaay have a dragon that I can lend out to be leveled from 19 to 20.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

valval said:


> Hi everyone! I'm over at FR as valval too :3 Shadow flight (yay purple!) and generally just muck around on there.
> 
> Anyone want to help me name this lovely? :O



sent you a req <3
and i suck at naming as you can probably tell so im sorry lmao


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Pretty sure Silversea is going for it.
> 
> And I can't wait for the Jamboree!
> Please be a panda with a kite please be a panda with a kite



Yeah I'm going for it. Not even halfway though. Not a lot of lv 19s floating around.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Yeah I'm going for it. Not even halfway though. Not a lot of lv 19s floating around.



Ah, sorry, I just contracted out someone to train him the 20th level. D:


----------



## Silversea

Don't worry about it, I can survive without the achievement for a while. Not that achievements really give you anything.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Don't worry about it, I can survive without the achievement for a while. Not that achievements really give you anything.



Yeah, I wish having more achievements unlocked something. D: It would be much better motivation to participate in more site activities (although most are super easy to get; I'd love to see some more achievements in general).


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, I wish having more achievements unlocked something. D: It would be much better motivation to participate in more site activities (although most are super easy to get; I'd love to see some more achievements in general).



Maybe achievements could be linked to Gathering Turns/Coliseum EXP/Exclusive Swipp Trades ??


----------



## Peisinoe

Ancient lair ayyyy


----------



## Naiad

WINTER WINDS ARE IN THE MARKETPLACE
TIME TO BUY ALL OF THEM


----------



## Peisinoe

25k











30k


----------



## VioletPrincess

I snagged the 3rd imp down before we ran out the door for the movies


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, the Coatl is gorgeous ; v;/


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> Ahh, the Coatl is gorgeous ; v;/




You want her....


----------



## Silversea

Are thresher fins ever going to go down in price??

Speaking of achievements I made this thread a while ago:
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=sug&id=1301713


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Ahh
The Falls or The Arena e v e


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Are thresher fins ever going to go down in price??
> 
> Speaking of achievements I made this thread a while ago:
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=sug&id=1301713



Those are some great suggested achievements. o: Hopefully they implement some of those~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I think I'm going to start with Harpys Roost but I'm really excited to see the Wind bear
> Also, Xanarcah incase you didn't see it, I VM'ed you!



Same, I'm likely going to start off in the Roost because of the value of the normal drops. Also, even though Bamboo Falls has 19% Wind monsters, the encounter rate is 30%. The Roost has 14% Wind monsters but a 33% encounter rate. 

(It's a good thing you mentioned it here, I missed it until now. As per usual.)


----------



## Naiad

praise be the harpy's roost


----------



## Astro0

loooove the bear! not so keen on the apparel, tho, i'll find a dragon it looks awesome on soon 



Spoiler: selling so many babies











XXY








XXY TG








XYX



XXY


----------



## Peisinoe

Bless Harpys.

You can semi level fodder as well. **** yeah


----------



## Xanarcah

The first three chests can all be found in the Roost. The three that can't can all be found in the Falls. Amazing.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

That feeling when you encounter 2 groups of 4x wind element enemies and get no loot whatsoever.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Does anybody know why some of the festival skins have the "Put in vault" button and some have the check box?



Some are retired and some are current?


----------



## tamagotchi

//comes back from the dead.-

The bear is so cute oh my god. I like the little balloon, too. I'm so happy with the items and skins this year!! uwu


----------



## Silversea

I've had better luck with wind monsters in Bamboo falls so far. I've done 20 battles in Harpy's Roost and had no wind enemies at all (though a few neutral). Will continue to experiment with the two throughout the week...


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> This makes sense. I'd never know that.



It's kind of inconsistent with the older skins, so I'm wondering if the qualifications changed over time.


----------



## Silversea

Every item has to be individually coded, so I'd imagine it is just an oversight on some parts.


----------



## tamagotchi

I started out with 16 scrolls from gathering turn, and I'm at 45 at the moment from battles in Bamboo Falls. It's been about... 2 hours, I think? Granted I've been refreshing if I don't get Wind/Neutrals, though... woops.


----------



## Naiad

flower child said:


> I started out with 16 scrolls from gathering turn, and I'm at 45 at the moment from battles in Bamboo Falls. It's been about... 2 hours, I think? Granted I've been refreshing if I don't get Wind/Neutrals, though... woops.



take my lvl 25s pls nella


----------



## Xanarcah

I jumped from 24 from gathering turns to I think 87 after an hour and 15 mins in the roost and falls. 1 chest, 1 eliminate, and two trick of the light familiars. And I think a black talon striker?

It might be faster to just farm continuously rather than refresh because of the time it takes to accumulate breath.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone here in wind flight who is willing to buy me some skins with the discount? : D


----------



## VioletPrincess

I don't have full discount but I can buy them for 32550.


----------



## f11

Anyone in wind wanna buy me a spines scroll?


----------



## Naiad

Oh yes, If anyone's farming in the Harpy's Roost, I'm collecting these:
















If you have any, hit me up and we'll work out a price u v u​


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone have a link to what chests there are? I cannot find it. The link that you posted Cuppycakez is no longer active.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> Oh yes, If anyone's farming in the Harpy's Roost, I'm collecting these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any, hit me up and we'll work out a price u v u​




I collect

Swans, All the Jellyfish, sea horses


Hit me up


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Hoarders Alive : Flight Rising Addition


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> Oh yes, If anyone's farming in the Harpy's Roost, I'm collecting these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any, hit me up and we'll work out a price u v u​



We gonna have to chat later. o: 

I hoard sold all my ones from this morning unfortunately. But I'll have more tonight!


----------



## Peisinoe

Things I collect!:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> We gonna have to chat later. o:
> 
> I hoard sold all my ones from this morning unfortunately. But I'll have more tonight!



Ahh, thanks! ; v ;
Send me a message when you get more ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> Things I collect!:



I don't have any right now, but I usually get some from my gathering. I'll send some over whenever I get them ^^



Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: GUESS WHO'S A HOADER!!! (or plans to be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't even all of them.  I haven't decided.



oh holy
I'm pretty sure I have some of those?? I'll have to check


----------



## Creeper$

FR HAS AXOLOTLS??! OMG I NEED


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

wAT

- - - Post Merge - - -

oK IM COLLECTING THOSE NOW TOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I WILL WHEN I HAVE THE FUNDS


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> Ahh, thanks! ; v ;
> Send me a message when you get more ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any right now, but I usually get some from my gathering. I'll send some over whenever I get them ^^
> 
> 
> 
> oh holy
> I'm pretty sure I have some of those?? I'll have to check




If you dont has thats ok. I can sell them to you!


----------



## Xanarcah

I collect these:



























If you have any, please let me know. o:


----------



## VioletPrincess

Where do you get the Octopus : O There are too many cute things I want to collect. I love the birds, bunnies too many : O


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Where do you get the Octopus : O There are too many cute things I want to collect. I love the birds, bunnies too many : O



They're found by fishing in all of the regions. Certain ones are found in certain regions. I forget what fishing level you need to be able to find them. o:


----------



## VioletPrincess

They are so cute : ) I think I might have to start fishing after the festival. Need to dig for chests and scrolls now. I almost forgot about using my turns for that.


----------



## Xanarcah

I've been doing a lot of Hunting lately, trying to get enough snakes for the Swipp trade. I almost have enough for one of them~ 

I'm going to have enough White Eared Hummingbirds for a second familiar at this rate, because two of the snake-hunting regions overlap with the Hummingbirds.


----------



## tamagotchi

really
*really*

ALSO I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE SWIPP WAS A FAE AND IS IN THE CART PICTURE WHAT THE HECK


----------



## Naiad

mine hasn't expired yet??






also hOLY i didn't notice either


----------



## tamagotchi

N i c o said:


> mine hasn't expired yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also hOLY i didn't notice either



LAF PLEASE I SWEAT 2 GOD I WILL P[AUY YOU............................

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOD DAMMIT WHY DO TRTOUTHS COST SO MUCH SMH I ONLY HAVE 20K WGHA T IS THIS.,,,,


----------



## Shirohibiki

i think i have a lot of those items that yalls are looking for... ill look and message yall in a bit.

also i need someone in wind to buy me like 5 of the skins and then ill have no money, so if u can do it just lmk <3


----------



## Xanarcah

I have some True Rainbow Trout I can trade if anyone was interested...?


----------



## Astro0

ooh ooh hoarding! I collect Old World Rabbits and Cloud Dancer/Sunspot Clouddancer pelts! (also winter wolf pelts for the swipp trade, so hmu if you have some hehe)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also oasis songbirdssss  they look like my little budgie


----------



## nard

IM CRYING I ACCIDENTALLY PUT UP ONE OF MY IN PROGRESS DERGS AND I JUST NOTICED 

SHE COULDVE BEEN SOLD


----------



## Astro0

got a second chest B) i think this is going to be the first festival i'm going to properly grind


----------



## tamagotchi

Eh -- does anyone remember that alternative Coliseum link from Night of Nocturne? And does it still work, if anyone knows? Just curious. 

(Also I leveled a dragon to level 10 in 2 hours. I feel pretty accomplished rn.)


----------



## Astro0

flower child said:


> Eh -- does anyone remember that alternative Coliseum link from Night of Nocturne? And does it still work, if anyone knows? Just curious.
> 
> (Also I leveled a dragon to level 10 in 2 hours. I feel pretty accomplished rn.)



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1


----------



## Silversea

N i c o said:


> Oh yes, If anyone's farming in the Harpy's Roost, I'm collecting these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any, hit me up and we'll work out a price u v u​



I must have like 100s of these from farming Roost in the past too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is digging or scavenging better for gathering chests and currency? I did digging and got no scrolls or chests, and scavenging got me 9 scrolls and no chests. Don't really have a lot of experience to go on here.


----------



## tamagotchi

Silversea said:


> I must have like 100s of these from farming Roost in the past too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is digging or scavenging better for gathering chests and currency? I did digging and got no scrolls or chests, and scavenging got me 9 scrolls and no chests. Don't really have a lot of experience to go on here.



I've been using Digging, and yesterday I think I got about 16, and I'm pretty sure I got 20 today. I think that they're both pretty equal, possibly? I've heard that the high the level, the lower the prizes, but I'm not sure if that's true or not (Haven't looked in to it much.). My Digging level is at 18, lol. I've only gotten chests from Coliseum so far, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1



Thank you!


----------



## Peisinoe

Digging is for chests. 
I don't thjnk you can get them scavenging. 

I got about 20 scrolls today. Level 17 digging. 

If I do 2 turns of digging and get nothing I go back to gathering page and "reset". Sometimes it works.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I got about 30 Scrolls from digging this morning. I have a couple of extra turns this week though. No chests yet but there are still 5 more days. I have never tried scavenging. I am sticking to digging this week.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> There's FIVE flights pushing to get Mother's Day dominance in May.....



psst
its probably
not all that smart
to reveal things that were posted on ice dom boards


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> psst
> its probably
> not all that smart
> to reveal things that were posted on ice dom boards



I heard it doesn't involve Ice though, and I'm not sure if all the invited flights have accepted?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I heard it doesn't involve Ice though, and I'm not sure if all the invited flights have accepted?



I think there's a confirmed list out now?
Or at least, we have a list of who's pushing.


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> I think there's a confirmed list out now?
> Or at least, we have a list of who's pushing.



I know there's a list of invited Flights, but I didn't think they'd all replied yet. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

It's the Mother's Day push, correct? It's for flights with female deities, if that's the push we're thinking, lol. It'll be Plague, Fire, Shadow, Nature, and Light. Plague is deciding if we'll be participating or not, currently.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Noc for sale~






Crystal/Shimmer/Basic. Throw me an offer?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Noc for sale~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal/Shimmer/Basic. Throw me an offer?




I'd like to offer my tears and soul
u v u


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> I'd like to offer my tears and soul
> u v u



Souls are nice. o: Kind of hard to fit in a CR, though.

I take items and all forms of site currency~ Including Messenger Scrolls.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Has anyone had the Wingchimes chest drop in the Roost? Its says that it could drop in the Roost or Falls. The falls is horrible for farming : ( But I only need 3 chests to get. Need Wingchime, Skysong and Bamboo Guardian.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The moment when you find out a pair you wanted to breed are related : (


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## tamagotchi

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Has anyone had the Wingchimes chest drop in the Roost? Its says that it could drop in the Roost or Falls. The falls is horrible for farming : ( But I only need 3 chests to get. Need Wingchime, Skysong and Bamboo Guardian.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The moment when you find out a pair you wanted to breed are related : (



I have. 
(idk what else to put lol)


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> The moment when you find out a pair you wanted to breed are related : (



I know that feeeelll. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Roost has been the best farming area for me. Tincturing a farming team for it was definitely worth it because trying to farm there with exalt trainers was so annoying for me. o:


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone want to trade me some fodder or Messenger Scrolls for her? o:


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone want to trade me some fodder or Messenger Scrolls for her? o:



sTAHP omg


----------



## Peisinoe

huge gen1 auction

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1385809


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> sTAHP omg



Okayyyyy

Gonna exalt her soon unless someone swaps me uglier fodder. o:


----------



## Creeper$

Spoiler
















BUY MY CHILDREN

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk xan i love seeing your pretty dergs


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Okayyyyy
> 
> Gonna exalt her soon unless someone swaps me uglier fodder. o:



XAN PLS STOP EXALTING PRETTY THINGS


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> Jk xan i love seeing your pretty dergs



Sure, whatever, moooom. D: 

(Kidding, kidding)



N i c o said:


> XAN PLS STOP EXALTING PRETTY THINGS


I sent her to my friend to exalt, actually. xD; 

LAF, YOU NEED TO START HAVING UGLY FODDER ON HAND TO TRADE WITH ME

It's been a pretty fodder kind of day. Some of the Coatls I sent off...


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Are they ugly enough for you, Xan :')
I'm crying they won't sell and I have tons more to sell on top of these​


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> XANARCAH YOU BOUGHT SPICEDRUM??
> I bought JackDaniels!



That is hilarious. xDD

I think I did buy a dragon by that name, but I've sent it off to my exalting friend already.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> Are they ugly enough for you, Xan :')
> I'm crying they won't sell and I have tons more to sell on top of these​



Ugly or not, it'll still get exalted if it passes through my lair. xD; 

My friend's buying for 7k each (8k for bonus dragons) if you wanted to get rid of them for that much? (If not, that's cool) I've been watching the AH for her while she trains. 's a good team.


----------



## Silversea

Most of the Harpy's Roost familiars are down below 3,000t now (consider powder blue hippogryph that used to be 13k or more) so I've picked up all of those now except mesacliff harpy and cardinal which still linger over 8k for some reason.


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> Are they ugly enough for you, Xan :')
> I'm crying they won't sell and I have tons more to sell on top of these​



how much is the noc?


----------



## Creeper$

I'm in wind, so I can maybe snag you guys stuff this week.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Creeper$ said:


> I'm in wind, so I can maybe snag you guys stuff this week.



OH GOD WHY DID YOU TELL ME AFTER I BOUGHT SOME SKINS SOBS...


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> how much is the noc?



does 20k sound fair?? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> I'm in wind, so I can maybe snag you guys stuff this week.




SPEAKING OF SKINS
I CANT FIND THE MALE SKYDANCER ONE IN THE MP EVER KILL ME


----------



## Creeper$

Shirohibiki said:


> OH GOD WHY DID YOU TELL ME AFTER I BOUGHT SOME SKINS SOBS...



/pat pat/


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> I'm in wind, so I can maybe snag you guys stuff this week.



I was wondering where all our Wind Flight TBTers were at this week. o: 

I just ordered my usual 2 sets from a Dom Discount Shop earlier today, but I'm likely going to buy a half dozen extras at some point this week, so I may take you up on your offer. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> does 20k sound fair?? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKING OF SKINS
> I CANT FIND THE MALE SKYDANCER ONE IN THE MP EVER KILL ME



oh actually id like the spiral i think, the black and pink one, how much is that?


----------



## Aryxia

N i c o said:


> does 20k sound fair?? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKING OF SKINS
> I CANT FIND THE MALE SKYDANCER ONE IN THE MP EVER KILL ME



It took me about four restocks to get it, and I had to refresh right on the dot to get it  By the way, how much is this dragon? :O


----------



## Shirohibiki

laf i sent u 15k for the spiral i hope its ok


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> oh actually id like the spiral i think, the black and pink one, how much is that?



15k ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> laf i sent u 15k for the spiral i hope its ok



I ACTUALLY DIDNT SEE THIS LMAO
ok I'll go accept u v u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> It took me about four restocks to get it, and I had to refresh right on the dot to get it  By the way, how much is this dragon? :O



I'm looking for about 20k??
Willing to haggle ^^


----------



## Naiad

I just invested 1000 Gems into currency for this festival, so lets hope I can double it when the prices spike whee :^))


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> I just invested 1000 Gems into currency for this festival, so lets hope I can double it when the prices spike whee :^))




How much is your ratio?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yay!!! I got the wingchimes Chest this morning while digging. Only 2 left to go :O


----------



## Xanarcah

I got _three_ scrolls this morning while gathering. .-.

But I also got a chest, so I guess that's fair. o:


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes I got less this morning as well. Then 2nd last turn a chest  Its been a good day. I got an extra Bamboo Bound Chest. Looking to trade it for a Skysong or Bamboo Guardian.


----------



## Peisinoe

My breeding project

large range/white/white; cry/face/ub
twins






male MATCHING EYES aaaaaa






female


Next breeding project
large range/obs/obs


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> My breeding project
> 
> large range/white/white; cry/face/ub
> twins
> 
> Next breeding project
> large range/obs/obs



YESSSS

These are gorgeous, highly approve!


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> How much is your ratio?



I used 1:1 c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

unfortunately have to sell him, accidentally filled up my lair.... 20k


----------



## Kiikay

T.T buying 4 messenger scrolls if anyone is selling


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Three chests in 20 minutes, thank you Bamboo Falls ~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Three chests in 20 minutes, thank you Bamboo Falls ~



wtf. im going to bamboo falls tomorrow )<


----------



## Naiad

when FR is down again :")


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## infinikitten

Gah. Just when I told myself I was going to devote my game-time today to cycling and advancing in DA:I, I'm struck with the desire to grind in Bamboo Falls... even though I have no need for the currency anymore, I suppose I could always sell it.


----------



## Creeper$

Sooo...what ive been doing is using all my gathering turns to stock up on food before festivals, then using all my turns in digging during the fests. I usually get around 200 fest currency this way, and i always get a few chests. I do this because I can't grind. My team is **** and i dont have the time. 

Just thought i'd share with you guys bc it works rly well!!


----------



## Silversea

Oh god this game three festivals of coliseum grinding and digging and still never seen a chest. But at least the skins can be bought off Marketplace and Auction so there's that. And the apparel from the 300-400+ currency I gather pays for it.


----------



## Naiad

If anyone's in Ice Flight, can you give me feedback on this thread? c:

It's my first time working in Photoshop ; v;/


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> If anyone's in Ice Flight, can you give me feedback on this thread? c:
> 
> It's my first time working in Photoshop ; v;/



i think it looks great


----------



## Lock

Hello! I've never posted in this thread, but I was wondering if anyone needed some messenger scrolls cause I'm sitting on 53 of them and was hoping to maybe sell some for tbt.


----------



## Silversea

Lockfancy said:


> Hello! I've never posted in this thread, but I was wondering if anyone needed some messenger scrolls cause I'm sitting on 53 of them and was hoping to maybe sell some for tbt.



Yes I will probably buy them if they are not too expensive.


----------



## tinyfire

Sold the scrolls thanks guys!


----------



## FireNinja1

Oh man, I haven't farmed all week.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I could buy some at 100 TBT for 20 scrolls. I haven't been able to farm since last night


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lock

Thank you Sakura


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you very much. I got them


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yay I finally had enough to get my Black-Wing Hummingbird. Just thought I would check swipps before I logged off for the night. 13 minutes left too :O


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yay I finally had enough to get my Black-Wing Hummingbird. Just thought I would check swipps before I logged off for the night. 13 minutes left too :O



YAY you got the birb! : D


----------



## Astro0

so i put 6 hatchlings up in the AH, all for 7k, and within 5 minutes they all sold? 3 to the same person, then the other three to random people? i was like omg is there like a crazy push going on that i'm oblivious to but there isnt? i'm sooooo confused! they must be fodder but why hahah oh well, i got my money


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> so i put 6 hatchlings up in the AH, all for 7k, and within 5 minutes they all sold? 3 to the same person, then the other three to random people? i was like omg is there like a crazy push going on that i'm oblivious to but there isnt? i'm sooooo confused! they must be fodder but why hahah oh well, i got my money



That's pretty interesting. o: Did any of them hit any of the daily bonuses? I don't think anyone's actually doing a serious push for Dom right now.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> That's pretty interesting. o: Did any of them hit any of the daily bonuses? I don't think anyone's actually doing a serious push for Dom right now.



nope, none of them! none have been exalted yet :O yeah, i checked the AH and theres dergs in there for like 3k haha



Spoiler: pls help me name them, i like god/mythological/angel/demon/mystical names suss my lair for examples!











those cuties are a pair so matching ish names would be cool, obvs like nature sorta thing








another pairrrrrr maybe to do with light or the sun? or crystals? idk this is why i need help haha




PRETTY BOY sooo unsure of name but i love him




GORGEOUS GIRLIE, gonna dress her with purple wings and purple flowers to match her eyes ^_^




not sure on this girl, she's just super pretty femme fatale sorta style




another imp female i couldn't resist! no ideas for this girl either hehe


----------



## BiggKitty

I am new to FR and although keep looking at various rules still don't know what I am doing. I would welcome any hints from you people on this thread, nothing would be too basic.

I am also looking to buy mostly anything except for familiars and can offer gems, TBT and would also if the item was worth it could be persuaded to part with some of my BellTree collectibles


----------



## Silversea

BiggKitty said:


> I am new to FR and although keep looking at various rules still don't know what I am doing. I would welcome any hints from you people on this thread, nothing would be too basic.
> 
> I am also looking to buy mostly anything except for familiars and can offer gems, TBT and would also if the item was worth it could be persuaded to part with some of my BellTree collectibles



Important daily things to do:

1- get the random item from Pinkerton's Stash (Trading Post).
2- answer random questions from Tomo (Trading Post)
3- feed dragons!
4- if you have familiars set on dragons, click on the hearts for each one.

Other than this, if you have time, fairgrounds can get you started. Once you have 100k or so it makes everything else easier.


----------



## BiggKitty

Silversea said:


> Important daily things to do:
> 
> 1- get the random item from Pinkerton's Stash (Trading Post).
> 2- answer random questions from Tomo (Trading Post)
> 3- feed dragons!
> 4- if you have familiars set on dragons, click on the hearts for each one.
> 
> Other than this, if you have time, fairgrounds can get you started. Once you have 100k or so it makes everything else easier.




Most of that I have been doing thank you. Is it best to keep hold of items that you dig up and salvage or maybe sell the stuff on?


----------



## VioletPrincess

These are the things that tend to be worth more because you can trade them for rare items or familiars. 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=gde&id=1349778&page=1

I just finally got the Black-Wing Hummingbird from swipps. So happy to finally have enough of those hummingbirds. If you are a hoarder like a lot of us are then you can collect certain things you like.


----------



## tamagotchi

e) Scratch that, CRs for 25k. uwu Will probably go on AH sometime tomorrow.




*Female*




*Male*




*Male*




*Male* -if only you were a female, lol.-


----------



## FireNinja1

Bamboo Bound Chest up for grabs. Name your price in MScrolls.


----------



## Naiad

flower child said:


> e) Scratch that, CRs for 25k. uwu Will probably go on AH sometime tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Female*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Male*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Male*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Male* -if only you were a female, lol.-




mfw nella didn't tell me about the babs so I had to find out this way :")

- - - Post Merge - - -






I have a weakness for light terts on dark colors :")


----------



## Xanarcah

Skysong chests are 300k if anyone wanted to sell their extras ~


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Skysong chests are 300k if anyone wanted to sell their extras ~



That's the only one I need


----------



## Peisinoe

Also Biggkitty if youwant get a Coli team for festivals and to make faster money

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay so I was wondering


What is your ceiling price on dragons?
How much are you willing to spend on a dragon?
You can go into details like older IDs, gem genes etc. I thought this would be a good topic!


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> Also Biggkitty if youwant get a Coli team for festivals and to make faster money
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay so I was wondering
> 
> 
> What is your ceiling price on dragons?
> How much are you willing to spend on a dragon?
> You can go into details like older IDs, gem genes etc. I thought this would be a good topic!



Depending on what dragon it is, probably everything I have c:
There was an Auction for a DG Unbred Level 25 5 Digit
that's still going on now iirc 
I bid the 1 Million T SB, and I plan on going back to bid more ^^

If it's a normal Irishim/Crysface/etc.
Then I probably won't go over 100k

When it comes to buying Lvl 25s, I aim for bargains tbh 
I usually get mine Stoned + Statted for 200k - 250k each


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> Also Biggkitty if youwant get a Coli team for festivals and to make faster money
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay so I was wondering
> 
> 
> What is your ceiling price on dragons?
> How much are you willing to spend on a dragon?
> You can go into details like older IDs, gem genes etc. I thought this would be a good topic!



idk i never have more than like 300k and usually its never more than 100k so i try not to spend more than 20k on dragons... but id spend a high price if the derg was real pretty. i mean, ive said it a million times but ill say it again lol, i spent 100$ on my eddie dragon sooooo ya lmfao


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> Depending on what dragon it is, probably everything I have c:
> There was an Auction for a DG Unbred Level 25 5 Digit
> that's still going on now iirc
> I bid the 1 Million T SB, and I plan on going back to bid more ^^



I totally saw you bidding on that. xD; And other ones. It's an AMAZING dragon. I want to bid, but I just spent most of my money again. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> What is your ceiling price on dragons?
> How much are you willing to spend on a dragon?
> You can go into details like older IDs, gem genes etc. I thought this would be a good topic!



For me, it depends on why I want the dragon. 

If it's pretty and I kinda like it for looks? Maybe 50k or so, but it's gotta be stunning. 
If it's for a 6 digits? Maybe like 75k. If it's like, an umbred Imp with nice colors or something. 
If it's for old dragons? Well...
6 digit Gen 1 - Well, I bought one a couple days ago for 800g and just bought one today for 1500g, soooo I guess that's about where I draw the line. 
5 digits - Depends on what the other qualifications for it are. But maybe like 2500g or 3kg?
4 digits - They start at like 5kg, but if I had the money, I'd have totally shelled out a ton more than that. Everyone is selling their 4 digit Imps right now and I could cry. D: 


The most I've ever spent on a dragon was 5k gems. This is because the most I've ever had at one time to spend is 5k gems. It's like as soon as I get to that amount, a dragon comes along and oops, there went all my money. .-.


----------



## Astro0

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: pls help me name them, i like god/mythological/angel/demon/mystical names suss my lair for examples!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those cuties are a pair so matching ish names would be cool, obvs like nature sorta thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pairrrrrr maybe to do with light or the sun? or crystals? idk this is why i need help haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRETTY BOY sooo unsure of name but i love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS GIRLIE, gonna dress her with purple wings and purple flowers to match her eyes ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure on this girl, she's just super pretty femme fatale sorta style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another imp female i couldn't resist! no ideas for this girl either hehe



help pls hahaha


----------



## Naiad

For the first pair, I'd go for:

Dryad & Faery/Faerie

Then:

Ra & Khepri (Egyption Gods of Sun & Rebirth)

I'll figure the rest out later, but that's all I have for now u v u


----------



## Astro0

N i c o said:


> For the first pair, I'd go for:
> 
> Dryad & Faery/Faerie
> 
> Then:
> 
> Ra & Khepri (Egyption Gods of Sun & Rebirth)
> 
> I'll figure the rest out later, but that's all I have for now u v u



OMG I LOVE THEM, YOU'RE A GENIUS!! defs naming them that!! thank youuuuuu!


----------



## Jamborenium

slowly getting back into Flight rising
and got myself 4 new dragons



Spoiler: imperials














Spoiler: skydancers











these two are currently incubating 4 eggs.


----------



## Astro0

Nebu said:


> slowly getting back into Flight rising
> and got myself 4 new dragons
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: imperials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: skydancers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these two are currently incubating 4 eggs.



gorgeous dragons! good luck with the eggs, i'm sure the hatchies will be soooo pretty, if you can/want to sell the babies of either pair, please let me know


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes beautiful. I would love to see the hatchlings as well


----------



## VioletPrincess

Well 2 hours and 20 minutes to get 53 scrolls. That sucked. But enough to get 1 more balloon and I am toast. Awesome festival. I am looking forward to the Water festival. I know the name but at 2:23 am My head says uh no way. Hope everyone had fun.


----------



## Xanarcah

Total haul this festival:

38 Skins/Accents
20 Chests
14 Balloons
2 Sashes
2 Bears

I'd say I cleaned up pretty well. And now that I have exactly 1102t left, plague has Dom! Gotta make some money to use that discount. xD; It's a never ending cycle. 


How did everyone else do?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Total haul this festival:
> 
> 38 Skins/Accents
> 20 Chests
> 14 Balloons
> 2 Sashes
> 2 Bears
> 
> I'd say I cleaned up pretty well. And now that I have exactly 1102t left, plague has Dom! Gotta make some money to use that discount. xD; It's a never ending cycle.
> 
> 
> How did everyone else do?



I'll have to count up when rollover is over OTL


----------



## Jamborenium

so I was also incubating spiral dragons, which in fact just hatched




 




how much would these go for at the auction house?


----------



## Creeper$

yay 100[such enthusiasm]]


----------



## Naiad

//anxiously watches balloon prices rise


----------



## toxapex

Shoutout to Laf for getting me a kawaii bear <3


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> Shoutout to Laf for getting me a kawaii bear <3



<3

Post 1000 ayy


----------



## nard

I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THE FESTIVAL ENDED TODAY I THOUGHT IT ENDED IN TWO DAYS NO


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I did good. I wish I had more treasure for skins but I got a few extras of some.

16 Skins/Accents
1 Emblem
7 Balloons
5 Sashes
2 Familiars 
9 Chests (1 Full Set and extras) 

I am so happy I got a full set this time 

Thanks to Xan I also got a couple of the Perching Java Sparrows from Swipps. Also she kept cheering me on as we both farmed to get enough scrolls for one more balloon lol. It was fun. Thanks to Satani for the advice and help as well. Saved me some gems : D

Got these Pretty boys for a good price



Spoiler: Love their colours



Got this guy to replace the mate that was related to her  









Got this guy as a mate for a very nice girl. Hope to get some nice babes


----------



## Silversea

FireNinja1 said:


> Bamboo Bound Chest up for grabs. Name your price in MScrolls.



Is it bad I tried to read this like MSpaint.


----------



## FireNinja1

Silversea said:


> Is it bad I tried to read this like MSpaint.



lol

I got like 2 chests, a bear, and a balloons because I forgot to farm all week. Oops.


----------



## Kiikay

All are up in AH - All 15k if CRs is sent


----------



## Naiad

Sent a CR <3


----------



## Xanarcah

I gave in and decided to buy one more Bamboo Guardian chest this morning. Now I have 3 full sets of chests!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I gave in and decided to buy one more Bamboo Guardian chest this morning. Now I have 3 full sets of chests!




I'm crying where do you get all this money


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> I'm crying where do you get all this money



It was only 40k. o: I sold some of my coli familiars to get it. I have like 11k right now. Aalllll my other chests I found while farming.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Aalllll my other chests I found while farming.



T_T what's your secret?

I sold most of my lower valued familiars and now I have 90K. That's going up for my lair expansion.


----------



## Shirohibiki

1 bear, 1 sash, 3 balloons. better than last festival i guess lol. i dont get the accents to sell, i get one of whatever i want and keep em cause i got no business sense


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> T_T what's your secret?
> 
> I sold most of my lower valued familiars and now I have 90K. That's going up for my lair expansion.



The secret is...

Really good places to farm this festival. 

And also...

Farming while on the bus/waiting for the bus. I bus to work and back, I bus to the fabric store, I don't drive so I bus everywhere. That's a looot of extra time to farm.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

Babs!!

(These are from pairs that will be featured in my soon-to-be hatchery)



Spoiler












:







All super cheap, 8k in AH!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly i need them gone, lair full and nests waiting


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

got some babus for sale! 


Spoiler: buy them they're so cute lmao































My first cryface baby! i love her but i need the lair space D;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

The day I get a sustainable cash flow is the day I'll end up spending all my money on FR :")


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Upcoming Auction ID #1419 Imp
> *reads* _Uh-oh_
> *Goes to Scyring Workshop anyway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DANGIT_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Don't know why it attached that image but oh well...



Yesssss

These are the reasons I would spend more than 5k on a dragon, if I ever accumulate that much again.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Really wish Forum search was working right now...



maybe itll start working on monday when they update the forums!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> "Items yes, mostly retired 2013 items (sprites, armbands etc.) if you have any certain items in mind you can go ahead and ask about them. As for payment plans I'm not sure about that yet, if they're short term, (2 weeks or less) I think I might be, but don't count on it 100%"
> You could do it!! You could bid in sprites and stuff. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's from the auctioner by the way



That sooounds like it would be an advantage, but I think it would make me worse off, actually. people are more likely to bid higher if they accept items. And I see some really big name, serious Old Dragon collectors on their pinglist. They already outclass me in pure gems, and they'd blow me away in items.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

20k each (im so sorry i forgot i had a derg like the first one so now i have to sell it rip)


----------



## Naiad

rip my babbus


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> rip my babbus



IM SORRY Sobs,


----------



## Astro0

ayyyy vipera and hyptnotiiicccc
time to make money tbh B)


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ayyyy vipera and hyptnotiiicccc
> time to make money tbh B)



Ayy

It's a shame I can't stay up to snipe tonight fml


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Windsinger's visiting Plague lands now ~


----------



## device

I'm considering buying an account for tbt, since it doesn't look like they'll be opening the registration window for a long time.


----------



## gnoixaim

Sector said:


> I'm considering buying an account for tbt, since it doesn't look like they'll be opening the registration window for a long time.



I'm pretty sure they don't allow that. 
(someone correct me if I'm wrong)


--

rip me and this thread. I only got 2 chests the entire festival ;//////


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure they don't allow that.
> (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> 
> --
> 
> rip me and this thread. I only got 2 chests the entire festival ;//////




I've seen people do it. But it could be considered multi accounting. I think. Just be safe if you do do it


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

S a t a n i said:


> I've seen people do it. But it could be considered multi accounting. I think. Just be safe if you do do it





Cuppycakez said:


> I don't think your supposed to, but it's been done. It really just depends if you get caught. But it's probably very unlikely.....



I thought so, I know someone else on TBT did it. Lol

And the best 850 gems I've spent - all for an accent 8))))


----------



## Silversea

As long as you don't have an account already I don't see the "harm" in "trading" accounts.


----------



## Kiikay

Yay~ my fave dragon pair's eggs finally hatched <3
I think I'll wait till they're adult and put them up for sale.


----------



## VioletPrincess

OMG Kiikay I love that first male : O I would love to have him : )


----------



## Naiad

Kiikay said:


> Yay~ my fave dragon pair's eggs finally hatched <3
> I think I'll wait till they're adult and put them up for sale.



wANT
//stalks for prices


----------



## Shirohibiki

bleh. dont like hypnotic/vipera. and.... i was honestly expecting the forums to like...change visually? and they didnt. and they still ugly pieces of ****. and im sad. is forum search working lol?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

D;;;;;; why is the forum update so ****???? like they didnt change anything except it went from www to www1


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

amazing. they build us up for this and.......change nothing. ****ing incredible


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm somewhat confused at what you're all angry about? They said they were moving the forums from one server to another, and that's what happened?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I'm somewhat confused at what you're all angry about? They said they were moving the forums from one server to another, and that's what happened?



the server change hinted at full optimization c:
FR mods are only moving www to ww1 when that part of the site is recoded
but forum search is still down so??

i assume it'll come later in time
on the bright side
pINGS TAKE YOU TO THE POST GOD ****ING BLESS


----------



## Xanarcah

So basically everyone assumed that "The portions of the site that have already been redesigned are under the www1 subdomain, and those that are not are operating on older code" meant "we fixed it all already which is why it's getting moved over"? Because they never mentioned getting the forum search would be working on this round of optimization. The pings taking you directly to the post (which is AMAZING, I don't even care about forum search not working as long as I can find exactly where I was pinged) and forum subscriptions getting disabled were the two listed changes that users would notice. Next up is apparently something about the actual forum posts themselves. It's pretty clear if you read the community update that they're fixing individual things in stages. 

Ya'll have none of my sympathy for getting your hopes up.


----------



## Astro0

is flightrising being horribly slow for anyone else? like loading a page a minute slow?

- - - Post Merge - - -

:0 this is the first time i've seen the actual website down time screen!


----------



## Naiad

FR PLEASE


----------



## Astro0

N i c o said:


> FR PLEASE



NO JOKE

just as i snagged a vipera too D;


----------



## Xanarcah

Reminds me of NoN aalll over again. Good times?


----------



## Astro0

i hope we get down time stuff even though i know we wont haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

FR made a lil statement just in case anyone cares
http://flightrising.tumblr.com/post/115090668245/our-engineers-are-investigating-as-to-why-the-site


----------



## Naiad

-1

me


----------



## Astro0

Ayy anyone got cute rtb dergs you wouldn't mind having vipera and living with me? ^_^


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys. 

VIPERA is amazing on Wcs. Teeth. They have teeth


----------



## Kiikay

Vipera + okapi *^*

Also I'm not sure how much to price the coatls tbh, I just know there is only a few CRYFACE crackle.


----------



## Xanarcah

For whatever reason, the forum server switch left an enormous space at the bottom of each page. o:


----------



## Naiad

hngg
she's so pretty but i'm so tight on space :')


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> So basically everyone assumed that "The portions of the site that have already been redesigned are under the www1 subdomain, and those that are not are operating on older code" meant "we fixed it all already which is why it's getting moved over"? Because they never mentioned getting the forum search would be working on this round of optimization. The pings taking you directly to the post (which is AMAZING, I don't even care about forum search not working as long as I can find exactly where I was pinged) and forum subscriptions getting disabled were the two listed changes that users would notice. Next up is apparently something about the actual forum posts themselves. It's pretty clear if you read the community update that they're fixing individual things in stages.
> 
> Ya'll have none of my sympathy for getting your hopes up.



im just getting sick of how long it takes to fix ****ing anything. really sick of it all. thats all. and yes, i did sort of think that it meant wed have like completely new shiny non ugly forums but ok w/e i guess


----------



## Naiad

i went into the AH
and found a boy with the exact same colors as elyon im crying

_they have the same colors
2/3 same genes
same species
same flight
*they aren't related*_

i bought him for 45kT rip me​
- - - Post Merge - - -

IM GOING TO MAKE HIM AN ELYON #2 
TIME TO SAVE FOR A SCROLL


----------



## Peisinoe

I literally went through all my old WC's and scryed them with Vipera lol


----------



## Astro0

ayy vipera baeeeee






super fond of her, about to find her a RTB mate and make some vipera babs!

Also



Spoiler: for sale!



























LOOK HOW BEAUTIFULLLLLL I WISH I COULD KEEP HER SOBS


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> ayy vipera baeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super fond of her, about to find her a RTB mate and make some vipera babs!
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK HOW BEAUTIFULLLLLL I WISH I COULD KEEP HER SOBS



looks ok i guess. i think my fav genes will always be irishim/cryface tho...meh


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> looks ok i guess. i think my fav genes will always be irishim/cryface tho...meh



yeah, they're my favourites too, with the others making a few appearances in my lair here and there
mainly got her for money making purposes, hopefully in 5 days i get some sweeet cash


----------



## Jamborenium

nothing too special but look at this snapper babbu I got from the AH





isn't it adorable, it looks like a big bumble bee <3


----------



## gnoixaim

No regrets ok, maybe a little i feel like i should have gotten facet for her


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Astroooo get a WC mate. Ahhhhh. 

I just love the accent on the face. Love love


----------



## infinikitten

Anyone know wtf happened to that Piebald gene the admins were polling us about a few months back?


----------



## Cuppycakez

...


----------



## infinikitten

Cuppycakez said:


> It'll be released. Not sure when, but they said other genes would come out before Piebald.



Ohhhhh. I don't look very closely at staff notes so on my end it seemed like it just disappeared after the polling was done.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. Honestly they should have had both options of Piebald ready to go, that way after the poll ended it would have been completely ready to go.



In a way I sort of agree but no. That would be a lot of work done and only 1 chosen. Silver lining is...something to look forward to?


Also any plague members that can snipe me vipera?


----------



## f11

Same. Vipera looks sick


----------



## Kiikay

What do you do once your familiar is at max?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kiikay said:


> What do you do once your familiar is at max?



put it in the vault and forget about it.


----------



## f11

no regrets 1/3 done geneing


----------



## Astro0

i LOVE THE NEW UPDATE!!!! it was so out of the blue but its so awesome omg


----------



## Shirohibiki

hOYL **** IM LAUGHING I DONT CARE IF SOME PEOPLE FIND IT STUPID BUT THE FICUKING COMIC SANS AND THE BANNER IM LOSING MY ****

ALSO HOLY **** OUR COLLECTIBLES

im laughing ****, s'byoutiful


----------



## VioletPrincess

What are all these posts about Marva's threads about on FR?

Astonishing Cord
Wondrous Thread
Marvelous Twine
Glorious Yarn
Stupendous Fiber

Where do you get them? Prices on the AH are insane.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh thank you. I was a little worried I was missing something lol. I just checked and I got the glorious yarn. There are 5 different kinds. I see why people are charging so much for them. Thanks again Cuppycakez.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am excited to see what comes out of the threads


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I'm not opening mine. D: 

But am excited to see what you guys get!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Well right now if you open it it changes to one of the other colors.  But I think tomorrow it changes into an actual item/familiar/apparel whatever it's going to be.





I know. But I'm not opening it. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! FR discussion time. 


With Brightshine Jubilee coming up in 2 months. What new wave of holiday familiars are you wanting/looking forward to?


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> I know. But I'm not opening it. Lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! FR discussion time.
> 
> 
> With Brightshine Jubilee coming up in 2 months. What new wave of holiday familiars are you wanting/looking forward too?



Cats pls.

Or birbs.


----------



## Peisinoe

If it's cats I will cry so much.


----------



## Xanarcah

Really I want cephalopods, but I don't think they're neutral enough to be a viable contender. o: but cats... Seems plausible enough!


----------



## gnoixaim

S a t a n i said:


> Oh! FR discussion time.
> 
> 
> With Brightshine Jubilee coming up in 2 months. What new wave of holiday familiars are you wanting/looking forward to?



A light sprite LOL.


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Really I want cephalopods, but I don't think they're neutral enough to be a viable contender. o: but cats... Seems plausible enough!



Echinoderms omg. Yesssssss




gnoixaim said:


> A light sprite LOL.



Lmao. Anarchy would happen!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

Which threads are the rarest? Or are they equal?? I have the stupendous fiber. (Red-yellow)
what should i do with it?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

Ohhhh. I get it now!! I opened mine and it just gave me a different one. I thought it would give you useless items like the NotN chests lol.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes Cats but beautiful birds would be awesome. I would pay lots of BTB for a couple extra threads too lol.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: April Fools info
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I found on tumblr:
> "If you’re wondering what all this thread and twine item talk is, it’s part of FR’s April Fools day celebration!
> 
> Here’s what you need to know:
> •You already have a Marva’s item in your hoard. Check the “Other” tab. It is not acquired through gathering or anything else; it’s automatically given to you.
> 
> •There are 5 different colours/types. They are: Marva’s Astonishing Cord (black), Marva’s Wondrous Thread (pink/blue/yellow), Marva’s Marvelous Twine (white/blue), Marva’s Glorious Yarn (green/purple), Marva’s Stupendous Fiber (purple/yellow).
> •It appears each person receives a randomised colour in their hoard.
> •You can open the item as many times as you want. It will change colour each time you open it.
> 
> •Following last year’s April Fools item, the function of the item should change on April 2. At that point the item will likely become “fixed” or functionally a regular chest-type item, and (if the pattern from last year persists) some kind of other item should pop out of Marva’s thread. (Last year it was bunny familiars. The type of familiar you got depended on which state/colour you left your Marva’s item in. I suspect the pattern will hold for this year as well.)"
> Post over here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And  Over here is the cycle of the items.
> 
> 
> Just reposting this. But, none are more rare then others because you can open them and they will change colors.
> I'd say just keep it for now unless you don't want it, in that case you can sell it on the AH for a bunch. The cats do make sense since it's Cord, Thread, that kind of thing.
> And ya know if someone wants to sell theirs, I have 3,000 BTB I could offer.



if you're still offering 3,000 BTB, I'll take ya up on that


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah!! I'll go send it.




Sending the threads your way <3 Thank you!


----------



## FireNinja1

Lol @ Comic Sans and the page title: "Flightr Risng"


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Dangit, there was a Lightning Sprite on the AH for 400 gems and someone sniped it up before I could



is that low? o: did they forget a 0?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

I love how you see things really cheap, like specific items that aren't really currently popular (contrast to ambush, festival appropriate stuff, skins etc), and they sell out. Someone LITERALLY is looking at the exact same item you are, out of all the 1000s of the items on the entire site.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I like going in Auction House Mispost and reading the stories lol


----------



## Naiad

Got a derg to give away c:







Spoiler: Some for sale
























the basic Tundra is a G1


----------



## Shirohibiki

if only it was irishim ): its a super pretty bae tho, weh


----------



## Naiad

I think Shiro's post got stuck

Hopefully this'll make it show u v u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> if only it was irishim ): its a super pretty bae tho, weh



_take her_ ; v;/


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: New set of hatchlings fresh from the nest


----------



## nard

guys!! open your threads and get sweaters!! but im confused

it leaves you with the item you can still open, does that mean we are gonna get stuff tomorrow too?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

No I think you can keep the thread like Marva's Hats. OMG that is some ugly apparel. I left mine on Stupendous and I will not put that on my dergs D:


----------



## Creeper$

Omg no

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got the ugliest one

- - - Post Merge - - -

hELP


----------



## Creeper$

Spoiler: babs for saaaaale



















RIP LAIR SPACE
TAAAKE THEM


----------



## Shirohibiki

... _mon dieu_

the only one i like is the black one w skulls.... the rest are,,,, oh,,, i mean theyre cool for like the 80s i guess,,,

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> I think Shiro's post got stuck
> 
> Hopefully this'll make it show u v u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> _take her_ ; v;/



NOT UNLESS SHES IRISHIM SORRY I DONT DO SERAPH


----------



## VioletPrincess

Shirohibiki said:


> the rest are,,,, oh,,, i mean theyre cool for like the 80s i guess,,,



I know right? The only one I like is the black one as well. The others kinda look like they belong in the tacky sweater section v_v

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> Spoiler: babs for saaaaale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP LAIR SPACE
> TAAAKE THEM



Oh gosh I would but I have 3 spaces and 9 babes hatching soon D:


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** das bae...........im in love,
> but i dont even HAVE 200k lmfao........o well



literally me im crying


----------



## Astro0

ok so i opened by thread and l LOVE IT HAHAHAHAH




LOOK AT THE BAE
everyone else probably thinks it looks **** but it matches him so well, my little sprinkle :')


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> ok so i opened by thread and l LOVE IT HAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THE BAE
> everyone else probably thinks it looks **** but it matches him so well, my little sprinkle :')




AMAZING
if anyone know Doflamingo from One Piece. That is the perfect sweater for him. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

im now sad i didnt get one of those emo rocker sweaters. coulda put it on jon. dang. not to mention its the most popular/expensive one lmfao


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> im now sad i didnt get one of those emo rocker sweaters. coulda put it on jon. dang. not to mention its the most popular/expensive one lmfao



i knoooow! i was tossing up between the black thread and the pinky one, i wish i'd picked the black no!


----------



## Kiikay

OMG Ugly sweaters are life <3
I wanna buy a dreg specifically for this apparel ahuuueeeeeee


----------



## Astro0

do you guys think the sweaters will go up or down in price??? i really want the black one but i dont want to buy it and the price go down
help i'm terrible at economics


----------



## gnoixaim

REGISTRATION IS OPEN ON THE 8TH N00BS.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Baby nocs hatched this morning. 



Spoiler: Baby Blue Nocs


----------



## Peisinoe

Question time!

Should we start a new thread now, just to announce registration? 

If so I would like members to post what advice they would give to new members!

That way we can compile it and post it in the new registrstion thread. So people can be prepared. 

I was going to make one sometime sunday.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Culex/Kiena's guides would be great in the newbie thread c:


----------



## Peisinoe

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa finally got it after waiting for swipps for days

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> do you guys think the sweaters will go up or down in price??? i really want the black one but i dont want to buy it and the price go down
> help i'm terrible at economics





Also yes sweaters will drop because they are available in other chests now. Like the bunnies from last year


----------



## Astro0

S a t a n i said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaa finally got it after waiting for swipps for days
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also yes sweaters will drop because they are available in other chests now. Like the bunnies from last year



Ahh okay awesome thank you!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Where did the sweaters come from? Did I miss something in the announcements?

Oh I see, I didn't imagine the registration window announcement would have so much more info in it since it didn't say in the preview there was anything else.


----------



## g u m m i

I thought flight rising was a game xd
Is it?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## g u m m i

Oh . I thought it was like a mele game (not sure if i spelled it right)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Silversea said:


> Where did the sweaters come from? Did I miss something in the announcements?
> 
> Oh I see, I didn't imagine the registration window announcement would have so much more info in it since it didn't say in the preview there was anything else.



The sweater comes from the april fools thread that you shpuld have in your others category of your hoard! You can either keep the thread or open it and get a sweater ^_^


----------



## Naiad

With the new Reg coming along, I really need money c:
They're priced at 50kT each, but I'm definitely willing to haggle.

Also selling:



Spoiler


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: pls buy these dergs i need the lair space for tomorrow






























ohh and maintenance! i wonder why?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## tamagotchi

mfw ppl actually bought my yarn for 150k lmao....

anyways, getting ready for the new signups, hopefully some new plaguelings come along, lol.


----------



## Creeper$

I NEED MONEY HELP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg I AM 5K AWAY FROM MY NEXT LAIR EXPANSION WHAT AM I GOING TO DOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

oMG 1K

- - - Post Merge - - -

SELLING EVERYTHING

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DID IT!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i feel like i should sell my sweater bc someone said theyre going to go down in price IDK WHAT TO DO ):

gz creeper :>


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel like i should sell my sweater bc someone said theyre going to go down in price IDK WHAT TO DO ):
> 
> gz creeper :>



sell now and rebuy later when its super cheap 

Still make some money


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> sell now and rebuy later when its super cheap
> 
> Still make some money



well theyre already super cheap...70k...ugh. i shouldve sold much earlier. :/


----------



## toxapex

I want to get an easter-themed derg

then eggsalt it


----------



## Shirohibiki

tokayseye said:


> I want to get an easter-themed derg
> 
> then eggsalt it



NGL THJOS MADE ME LAUGH RLY HARD GOD BLESS


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> well theyre already super cheap...70k...ugh. i shouldve sold much earlier. :/



sobbing bc the black sweater is still 200k ;_;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> sobbing bc the black sweater is still 200k ;_;



if only id known :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

VIPERA BAAAABSSS
i think they're super cute


Spoiler


----------



## VioletPrincess

Only one skydancer I like out of the nest of 3 D: I am undecided.



Spoiler: Shiny Wings


----------



## Creeper$

Sobbing bc my total treasure earned since i joined is 574574


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

I don't know what mine is because that total doesn't include auctions I don't think.


----------



## VioletPrincess

New Familiars, New Mire Skins and new coli item drops D:


----------



## Astro0

i nEEEDDD THE BUGGIESSSS GIMME THE BUGGSSS


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm back from the convention, how's everything been in dragon land while I was gone? : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

I was all pumped for the newbie reg and then Triton Day screwed up my schedule OTL

I'll be in the corner frantically preparing :")
_Oh wait I have to visit Berkeley now fml_ I'm too busy for anything anymore


----------



## Shirohibiki

huh. the bugs are cute i guess, the skins are nice. :V


----------



## Peisinoe

I haven't looked for bugs in Coli. 

Are they bosses in the mire?


----------



## Xanarcah

Ugly exalt fodder is really ugly.






- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> I haven't looked for bugs in Coli.
> 
> Are they bosses in the mire?



Nope, no new Mire bosses. Good thing too, or else it would wreck the Mire build. o:


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone else planning on giving away dragons or items to the newbies? : D 

I've got 4 nests ready to hatch and I think I might give all the hatchlings away.


----------



## toxapex

Xanarcah said:


> Ugly exalt fodder is really ugly.



Bad banana with a greasy black peel aesthetic 

Is it weird that I kind of want it


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone else planning on giving away dragons or items to the newbies? : D
> 
> I've got 4 nests ready to hatch and I think I might give all the hatchlings away.



I've been thinking about training up adults?? Maybe only to lvl 10 or so, just to give newbies a head start in the Coli


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> I've been thinking about training up adults?? Maybe only to lvl 10 or so, just to give newbies a head start in the Coli



I'd thought about that too, but decided that having one over leveled dragon might make it harder to train up a team of three, since they get exp based on the highest level. And giving away a whole team (prob level 10 like you said) seemed a little big. Unless it got made into a mini raffle or something


----------



## FireNinja1

I have two nests hatching in registration day and I'm probably gonna hand em out to newbies.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm going to sign up because this looks like something I'd enjoy , can't wait to join you all.


----------



## infinikitten

If I hatch anything that's too pretty for exalt fodder, I'm definitely gonna give it to any newbies who happen to join. If anyone from here joins (esp if you end up in water flight with me!) shoot me a PM here (or @saltbreaker over there) and I'll set you up with a few dragons. Sadly I cleared out my inventory right before they announced the registration window or I'd have more to offer T_T


----------



## Shirohibiki

i have no room to hatch any nests to give to newbies...rip,,,,


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> i have no room to hatch any nests to give to newbies...rip,,,,



same

ughh i need to get some space...


----------



## VioletPrincess

Of course I wait a month to breed these lovely dergs and 2 eggs. I died T_T I even mixed breeds to get a chance of more eggs.

Also I bought this Nocturne for fodder but would it be ok to level it up as a gift for a new register?



Spoiler










Anyone who joins and chooses water as their flight will get this lovely skydancer. fcfs ; ) Also feel free to send a friend request. You can find the link to my profile in my signature : )



Spoiler: skydancer for new water droplet


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi, I just registered.I am at a loss at how to decide which elemental flight  to choose..any recommendations?


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, I just registered.I am at a loss at how to decide which elemental flight  to choose..any recommendations?




http://flight-rising.wikia.com/wiki/Elements

Here you go!

I went with Shadow when I first started, then switched to Light. I chose the switch mostly for eye color change lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10

S a t a n i said:


> http://flight-rising.wikia.com/wiki/Elements
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> I went with Shadow when I first started, then switched to Light. I chose the switch mostly for eye color change lol


Is it as easy to switch flights as they say?


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Is it as easy to switch flights as they say?



First switch free, then 1500 gems and 6 month wait.

Same with username

First switch free, then 500 gems(?).


----------



## gnoixaim

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, I just registered.I am at a loss at how to decide which elemental flight  to choose..any recommendations?



Light is the best 8)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

S a t a n i said:


> First switch free, then 1500 gems and 6 month wait.
> 
> Same with username
> 
> First switch free, then 500 gems(?).



lmao. Thank you! They made it sound like I could just change willy nilly. I am going to have to think about this. .


----------



## FancyThat

I just signed up as well , I think my fianc? is signing up later. I'm stuck on my choice as well, is Arcane good? It's appealing from the description but I'm not sure, it's so difficult to choose.


----------



## Peisinoe

With Nikita being busy with University I made a new thread

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280636-Flight-Rising-Registration-OPEN

Just for quick links and newbie info, do's and don'ts.

Things you should do when first starting.

If you like it go for it!!



ALSO, if any of you guys sign up and someone you are living with signs up as well. Put a disclaimer in your profile.

"so and so, lives with me and we will have the same IP address!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I refer to "if you like it go for it"

I meant @Fancythat with choosing Arcane lol


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> With Nikita being busy with University I made a new thread
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280636-Flight-Rising-Registration-OPEN
> 
> Just for quick links and newbie info, do's and don'ts.
> 
> Things you should do when first starting.
> 
> If you like it go for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, if any of you guys sign up and someone you are living with signs up as well. Put a disclaimer in your profile.
> 
> "so and so, lives with me and we will have the same IP address!"



Thanks for that, I'll be sure to add a disclaimer.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just joined


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I edited the members doc to be self edited..
So you guys can check who is in what flight and add your own info as well


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

Everyone on FR is so nice ^^, I've been given a few free dragons, including this adorable baby;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

FancyThat said:


> Everyone on FR is so nice ^^, I've been given a few free dragons, including this adorable baby;


Did you choose arcane? I still haven't decided..


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Did you choose arcane? I still haven't decided..



I did choose Arcane, so far it's great everyone on the Arcane boards is very nice. My fianc? is choosing light or lightening I believe.


----------



## gnoixaim

If you want to participate in dom/pushing, you shouldn't join arcane ;/// 

**** Don't get me wrong - It's lovely, I loved the people there - everything just happened super slow.


----------



## FancyThat

gnoixaim said:


> If you want to participate in dom/pushing, you shouldn't join arcane ;///
> 
> **** Don't get me wrong - It's lovely, I loved the people there - everything just happened super slow.



It seems to suit me, very friendly group and I'm happy with my choice .


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. I am leaning towards nature but I fear that's an extremely bad choice. I saw the member list here and no one is nature and I fear nature clan is quite small. Am I correct?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

I've been busy with uni lately but I updated the title for those that were interested in joining. I wasn't sure if it ended at 530 AM or PM. Got a test today and if it's PM I'll change it when I'm done with my exam ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

I'm signing up right now! 

Anyone want me to there name for referral


----------



## gnoixaim

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I'm signing up right now!
> 
> Anyone want me to there name for referral



@gnoixaim

I will give you free things /winky wink


----------



## Lancelot

gnoixaim said:


> @gnoixaim
> 
> I will give you free things /winky wink



I put in your name. I'm jsut about to log on 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Argh I have to pick an element..... is water good?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dunno whether to pick wind, nature or water ;o; I'm leaning towards water..


----------



## FancyThat

I didn't add a referral , oh well guess it's too late now.

I'm still learning everything but it's fun so far, I've just set my initial pair to breed .


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I put in your name. I'm jsut about to log on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Argh I have to pick an element..... is water good?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I dunno whether to pick wind, nature or water ;o; I'm leaning towards water..



Go with the flight whose description appeals to you the most. : D they're all good flights, but different in their own ways.


----------



## Lancelot

Ignore this :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

They all look so cool.... decisions decisions ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

I JOINED LIGHT 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just started breeding my first 2 dragons :x My name is Phwarrr


----------



## Naiad

waking up and remembering that you have to run a raffle :")


----------



## nard

i changed my username  to buttfruit, just telling u guys so u dont get confused


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

THANKS FOR THE FREE STUFF GNOX


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

THIS IS MY PROGEN 





- - - Post Merge - - -

Hes called  Luffy btw


----------



## Naiad

I'm crying
I forgot reg time is the time where everyone gets my name wrong


----------



## VioletPrincess

Any new Water members?


----------



## Lancelot

I was gonna go with water but the light god looked cooler :x


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was gonna go with water but the light god looked cooler :x



Icedaddy is the_ cool_est :^)))


----------



## FancyThat

I've been playing the fairground games, I enjoy the puzzle one .

Someone gave this pretty guy ;


----------



## Lancelot

I just got this guy 








Hes awesome 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I called him whitebeard :x


----------



## f11

My sister joined light


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Im registering up now, any one their name set up in the referral part? c:


----------



## FireNinja1

Frances-Simoun said:


> Im registering up now, any one their name set up in the referral part? c:



OOH ME ME ME ME

Username's "RadiFN".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, please join the Ice Flight. You won't regret it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, the hatchlings:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=83876&page=3

The last four are up for grabs for newbies. First come first serve, no payment needed. Fodder ing the spirals.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I just got this guy
> 
> 
> I called him whitebeard :x



That's a cool name, nice dragon .

This was my starter, the one I designed;


----------



## Virals

Hell to the YES.
I decided to randomly check to see if reg was open and it was and now I've come here to scream about it!! I've been waiting forever; v;


----------



## Lancelot

CHOOSE LIGHT. EVERYONE IS SO NICE LIKE OMG .o.

and @FIRENINJA please could I have hthe 4th hatchling? My name is Phwarrr


----------



## FireNinja1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> CHOOSE LIGHT. EVERYONE IS SO NICE LIKE OMG .o.
> 
> and @FIRENINJA please could I have hthe 4th hatchling? My name is Phwarrr



No problem. Check your "Crossroads" tab. It should appear shortly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

CR is sent.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo I heared people are giving out dragons to noobs  wouldn't mind


----------



## Frances-Simoun

FireNinja1 said:


> OOH ME ME ME ME
> 
> Username's "RadiFN".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, please join the Ice Flight. You won't regret it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah, the hatchlings:
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=83876&page=3
> 
> The last four are up for grabs for newbies. First come first serve, no payment needed. Fodder ing the spirals.




Yay signed up. Could I have the first one? Purple and black hatchling my username is Kimizi 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So far I love the description of the Ice and Plague lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got this hawt thing


----------



## Aryxia

Any newbie want this kid?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I just created Ms Aphrodite :'D so girly its unbearable.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Any newbie want this kid?



I'd love him! How can i purchase him? I just started


----------



## FancyThat

Aryxia said:


> Any newbie want this kid?



Beautiful , if I had room I'd take him. Sadly I'm almost full at 14 dragons (people are so nice ^^, everyone was helping me get colours and things I wanted) I hope you find a good home for him :3.


----------



## VioletPrincess

My girls joined and they are having a blast with the giveaway dragons. One joined nature the other joined Plague.


----------



## Shirohibiki

yaaaaaaaaay hiii newbies!!! sadly i dont have any dergs to give but hello to you all <333


----------



## Aryxia

FancyThat said:


> Beautiful , if I had room I'd take him. Sadly I'm almost full at 14 dragons (people are so nice ^^, everyone was helping me get colours and things I wanted) I hope you find a good home for him :3.



I've found one  If you need any more help though, let me know~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I just created Ms Aphrodite :'D so girly its unbearable.
> 
> View attachment 89686
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love him! How can i purchase him? I just started



Give me your username and I'll send him to you c:


----------



## FireNinja1

Frances-Simoun said:


> Yay signed up. Could I have the first one? Purple and black hatchling my username is Kimizi
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So far I love the description of the Ice and Plague lol


Missed this! Sending you the CR, accept it at your own time.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Kimizi ! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Missed this! Sending you the CR, accept it at your own time.



Thank you!


----------



## tamagotchi

SakuraPrimrose said:


> My girls joined and they are having a blast with the giveaway dragons. One joined nature the other joined Plague.



Yeah, Plague!


----------



## Shirohibiki

ALL NEWBIES ADD SHIROHIBIKI AS A FRIEND OK ILU


----------



## FancyThat

Aryxia said:


> I've found one  If you need any more help though, let me know~



Yay , tips are always welcome although I am slowly learning ^^, feel free to add me as a friend if you like @PixieSparkles :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> ALL NEWBIES ADD SHIROHIBIKI AS A FRIEND OK ILU



I will add you :3


----------



## toxapex

Shirohibiki said:


> ALL NEWBIES ADD SHIROHIBIKI AS A FRIEND OK ILU



not a newbie but will do anyways ayy


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Shirohibiki said:


> ALL NEWBIES ADD SHIROHIBIKI AS A FRIEND OK ILU



How can I add you?


----------



## gnoixaim

2 more people just used me as a referall, you two need to show yourselves! ! I'll send you two stuff in a bit.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Frances-Simoun said:


> How can I add you?



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=75141

theres a button on my page uvu


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Shirohibiki said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=75141
> 
> theres a button on my page uvu



Sent! yay friends ^w^


----------



## Naiad

ADD LAFIEL TOO :^)))

no snowflakes this time around tho whOOps


----------



## tamagotchi

aDD ME I AM ALSO COOL I GUESS YOU GUYS ARE GREAT 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=89297


----------



## FancyThat

N i c o said:


> ADD LAFIEL TOO :^)))
> 
> no snowflakes this time around tho whOOps



I'm already friends with you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> aDD ME I AM ALSO COOL I GUESS YOU GUYS ARE GREAT
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=89297



Added :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

Added you Cuppycakez :3.


----------



## infinikitten

omg, by the time my nests hatch all the newbies are gonna have full lairs already XD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> Yayy! Welcome to Ice.
> 
> 
> True enemy sisters that is so sweet like literally <3
> Everybody add me too!  Here is my profile  The thread is so active and I love it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Frances is a snowflake right?
> In other words I suck with terms.



xD im a snowflake?

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> omg, by the time my nests hatch all the newbies are gonna have full lairs already XD



So far I have Aphrodite, Aponis, two unamed hatchilngs and 3 eggs incubating :'D


----------



## FancyThat

I'm going to bed now, if  anyone else wants to please feel free to add me and I'll accept your request tomorrow ^^ http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=136646.


----------



## Astro0

ANY NEW SHADOWLINGS???
Add my I'm Astro0


----------



## Peisinoe

LIGHT FLIGHT


http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=106061

add meeeeee


----------



## VioletPrincess

Water Flight Add me too

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=129371


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

No ones in wind?


----------



## nard

ObeseMudkipz said:


> No ones in wind?



i am hii

but im changing to plague in a few days sorry buddy ; v ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

nard said:


> i am hii
> 
> but im changing to plague in a few days sorry buddy ; v ;



Plague Flight = Best Flight


I'm not biased at all, nope...


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Plague Flight = Best Flight
> 
> 
> I'm not biased at all, nope...



i will join the most pro fr player here


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally got my hatchling giveaway thread going~ 

Any new Plaguelings who are joining today, feel free to drop by and claim a pretty baby!


----------



## VioletPrincess

: D Can you send one to my plagueling? She's off to bed : D lol


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> : D Can you send one to my plagueling? She's off to bed : D lol



Sure. xD 

They're the last 6 dragons in my lair (right now, more will be hatching later if these all get given away), you can choose whichever you think she'd like most. If it's the Mulberry girl, I actually have an almost identical older sibling I'd like to give her instead. Because the ID is cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Relic and Nebula got taken. o: So just 4 left now.


----------



## Peisinoe

light flight best flight


----------



## VioletPrincess

I think she might like Arkente. she likes male imps.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Relic maybe D:


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I think she might like Arkente. she likes male imps.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or Relic maybe D:



Ah, you shoulda Skype'd at me, most of my Imps are in new lairs now. o: Got a rush of new players in my thread. 

I have a triple Midnight Imp left? I had to hatch my last two nests already.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i want to make an alt acct for more lairspace. sobs.....


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i want to make an alt acct for more lairspace. sobs.....



//pats
cheap lair expansions god bless


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> //pats
> cheap lair expansions god bless



;~; but id get banned tho right... sfdnhn,,,,,,,, lays down

i must suffer with million+ lair exps...


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> ;~; but id get banned tho right... sfdnhn,,,,,,,, lays down
> 
> i must suffer with million+ lair exps...



no shiro
heres what u do
u make ur family make accounts
and then u steal their lair space :^)))


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> no shiro
> heres what u do
> u make ur family make accounts
> and then u steal their lair space :^)))



unfortunately none of my family would play lol.


----------



## gnoixaim

Roughly an hour before sign ups are closed.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Registration Window has been extended to 11:30 PST. Not sure if that is am or pm. It just says server time.


----------



## Astro0

hhh i want an alt account too lmao
i'm too chicken to do it tho, wouldn't want to risk my perf babies


----------



## gnoixaim

/reports you all for alt accounts


----------



## VioletPrincess

Shirohibiki said:


> unfortunately none of my family would play lol.



Shhh hijack their accounts. I am not so lucky. My girls are filling up their lairs :O


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Registration Window has been extended to 11:30 PST. Not sure if that is am or pm. It just says server time.



That's AM, FR runs on a 24 hour clock. So PM would be 23:30.


----------



## VioletPrincess

OK I wasn't sure : )


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Morning everyone  does the gathering chances increase as you progress in the game?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> The more you gather in one area, it levels up more. Then more items come available as you go along I think.



Ohh okay, but i mean the chances yesterday it said i could gather 9 times and today it said 11 times, so it increases or is it random?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh!! Certain things can happen, and you get more turns. For example when your flight gets first in dominance, you get +3 turns I think. Feeding your dragons and keeping them "healthy" you get more turns.



Ahh I see I see ! great


----------



## Coach

Is it just me or is the site way faster now?


----------



## Peisinoe

I wonder how many days registration will extend this time.


----------



## Lancelot

I'm just leveling up my dragons atm. I'm leveling up my faovourite three being my progen and 2 I was given  It's so fun, it's like pokemon but cooler


----------



## Naiad

new babs :^))












double thistle is actually really pretty?? i've never liked shimmer/iri with thistle, but Crystal/Stripes looks pretty cool


----------



## FancyThat

I am really enjoying the site, the fairgrounds are fun and I've been looking into genes. I won a raffle earlier and got two more adorable dragons :3.


----------



## Lancelot

N i c o said:


> new babs :^))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double thistle is actually really pretty?? i've never liked shimmer/iri with thistle, but Crystal/Stripes looks pretty cool



The top left one is adorable


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh Nico I wish this one was a male


----------



## Lancelot

Does anyone have any spare apparel or skins I can put on my progen. It's the dragon I'm gonna keep forever and will always be my favourite dragon and I'd really like to make it look purty






If you have any spare stuff yu would be willing to donate my name is Phwarrr 

Thanks :x


----------



## Creeper$

Spoiler: free to n00bs -- otherwise 8k


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Creeper$ said:


> Spoiler: free to n00bs -- otherwise 8k




Could I have the 3rd or last one?  I made my account yesterday! name is Kimizi

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> new babs :^))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double thistle is actually really pretty?? i've never liked shimmer/iri with thistle, but Crystal/Stripes looks pretty cool



Your babies are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Virals

So I joined the light clan aw yiss. I've been doing coli a lot and been leveling up my dragons so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> new babs :^))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double thistle is actually really pretty?? i've never liked shimmer/iri with thistle, but Crystal/Stripes looks pretty cool



omfg the 3rd one is gorgeous


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> Your doing a lot better then I did when I joined!  I didn't touch the coli for weeks.



I've been doing the coli aswell haha lvl 4 almost :'D ya ya progress


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

The Scrying workshop is so much fun I've been predicting what all my lovely babies will look like in the future and how I can customise my dragons :3.

So many beautiful pictures posted on this thread ^^.


----------



## Virals

Cuppycakez said:


> Your doing a lot better then I did when I joined!  I didn't touch the coli for weeks.





Frances-Simoun said:


> I've been doing the coli aswell haha lvl 4 almost :'D ya ya progress



I've gotten to level 6 atm. But I keep getting my butt kicked a lot cause I only have my 2 progens and the rest are babus lolol


----------



## Naiad

If anyone needs help with training, I can train your teams to level 7 ^^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Virals said:


> I've gotten to level 6 atm. But I keep getting my butt kicked a lot cause I only have my 2 progens and the rest are babus lolol



I have 3 babies and 3 in eggs xD only two adults to fight LOL


----------



## desy

Creeper$ said:


> Spoiler: free to n00bs -- otherwise 8k



Any chance of getting the fourth from the top one? I'm a new user, made my account yesterday


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: free babies



will prob. end up exalting, so I might as well give them away ;/////












If you know what name you're gonna name then, I can train them up a bit before I send them to you  : )


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: free babies
> 
> 
> 
> will prob. end up exalting, so I might as well give them away ;/////
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know what name you're gonna name then, I can train them up a bit before I send them to you  : )



i s2g you have the cutest babies
the first one :"))


----------



## Frances-Simoun

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: free babies
> 
> 
> 
> will prob. end up exalting, so I might as well give them away ;/////
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know what name you're gonna name then, I can train them up a bit before I send them to you  : )



Last one please! Name him Daedalus   My names Kimizi


----------



## desy

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: free babies
> 
> 
> 
> will prob. end up exalting, so I might as well give them away ;/////
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know what name you're gonna name then, I can train them up a bit before I send them to you  : )



I'm interested in the top one if you're willing to give me her? Also I'd love one trained up a bit, maybe named Rin?  Oh, and my name's Des


----------



## gnoixaim

N i c o said:


> i s2g you have the cutest babies
> the first one :"))


DO NOT TALK TO ME ABOUT CUTE BABIES. DATS YOU!!! <3333 i will give you lalir space just so you can have more.


Frances-Simoun said:


> Last one please! Name him Daedalus   My names Kimizi


Sounds lovely, I'll send him over in a bit!


desy said:


> I'm interested in the top one if you're willing to give me her? Also I'd love one trained up a bit, maybe named Rin?
> 
> Any tips for the coliseum/FR in general, anyone? (Currently just levelling up my dragons!)



Yaaaaay. I'll get started right now ^^


----------



## Frances-Simoun

gnoixaim said:


> DO NOT TALK TO ME ABOUT CUTE BABIES. DATS YOU!!! <3333 i will give you lalir space just so you can have more.
> 
> Sounds lovely, I'll send him over in a bit!
> 
> 
> Yaaaaay. I'll get started right now ^^




Yaay thank you!


----------



## gnoixaim

desy said:


> I'm interested in the top one if you're willing to give me her? Also I'd love one trained up a bit, maybe named Rin?  Oh, and my name's Des


Sent the CR : )))

And I recommend looking up Coli guides in the Guides section, there's a lot of good information there. I would also try to get to level 25 asap, due to the monthly festivals/events.



Frances-Simoun said:


> Yaay thank you!



Enjoy <3333


----------



## desy

gnoixaim said:


> Sent the CR : )))
> 
> And I recommend looking up Coli guides in the Guides section, there's a lot of good information there. I would also try to get to level 25 asap, due to the monthly festivals/events.



Thank you!! & I will, thank you for the information!


----------



## Virals

sorry if this isnt the place to ask, but is anyone selling treasure/gems for bells (if its even allowed lmfao) or know what the general exchange rate is?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=gde&id=1040710&p=mb

So I'm using this guide for the Coli. Where can I buy those stones marketplace or Auction house?

- - - Post Merge - - -

They are really pricey at the Auction House Dx earning treasure is pretty hard


----------



## Shirohibiki

Virals said:


> sorry if this isnt the place to ask, but is anyone selling treasure/gems for bells (if its even allowed lmfao) or know what the general exchange rate is?



youre totally allowed ot ask here rofl. however, that usually doesnt happen s: people have done it in the past but it doesnt last long. i dont remember the exchange rate either sadly


----------



## Virals

Shirohibiki said:


> youre totally allowed ot ask here rofl. however, that usually doesnt happen s: people have done it in the past but it doesnt last long. i dont remember the exchange rate either sadly


omg damn it
well the offer still stands if anyone wants to exchange lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=gde&id=1040710&p=mb
> 
> So I'm using this guide for the Coli. Where can I buy those stones marketplace or Auction house?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They are really pricey at the Auction House Dx earning treasure is pretty hard



My mentor showed me this thread a while ago! Free battle stones!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Virals said:


> omg damn it
> well the offer still stands if anyone wants to exchange lmfao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> My mentor showed me this thread a while ago! Free battle stones!



It gives me a 404 error of page not found D:


----------



## gnoixaim

Virals said:


> My mentor showed me this thread a while ago! Free battle stones!



light flight only <333


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Oh poop V.V I'm Ice


----------



## Naiad

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh poop V.V I'm Ice



have you thought about getting a mentor in Ice? c: I'm sure they wouldn't mind to help you out with stones.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

Selling~


Spoiler


----------



## Virals

here are some of the dragons i've bought or gotten as freebies so far omg they're all so pretty ; 3; I cant wait till I can breed some of them


Spoiler























Definitely wanting to get a Wildclaw next


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

Virals said:


> here are some of the dragons i've bought or gotten as freebies so far omg they're all so pretty ; 3; I cant wait till I can breed some of them
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely wanting to get a Wildclaw next



That last one is sick omg o.o


----------



## Naiad

I FORGOT TO PUT MY PAIRS ON NESTS BEFORE ROLLOVER
FFF


----------



## Lancelot

WHATS ROLLOVER?


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WHATS ROLLOVER?



ITS THE 30 MINUTE PERIOD THAT FR IS DOWN EVERY NIGHT


----------



## Lancelot

I decorated Moriah


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selling! 8k for oldies, 4k for newbies <3 just send a CR to Astro0!



All the coatls are X/white/white


----------



## FancyThat

One of the beautiful babies someone gave me grew into an adult today 






Two more dragons were able to breed so into the other nest they went . I'm planing on farming treasure in the fairgrounds today and expanding my lair/buying the other nest.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys

look at this bab i hatched yesterday for my birthday







Vena's finally all done aswell. I got her accent and all her stuffs.


----------



## Kiikay

Hey hey~ I have a bunch of free dregs to those who are new. In my lair some of the dragons that are unnamed are free to take. 10k each for reg members.
>Page 3 of lair

The only dragons not free are ...









Both dregs are 15k each for new members // 30k for regular members
send QR to Kikay if interested


----------



## Astro0

so i just went to see how the dergs i gave away are doing, and one it in the auction house and another was exalted to a flight they're not even in -______________________-
like i know i gave them away for free and they aren't my dragon after that so i have no say, but it still sucks....
i remember why i stopped giving things to newbs for free now hahaa


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> so i just went to see how the dergs i gave away are doing, and one it in the auction house and another was exalted to a flight they're not even in -______________________-
> like i know i gave them away for free and they aren't my dragon after that so i have no say, but it still sucks....
> i remember why i stopped giving things to newbs for free now hahaa



That really does suck , people were so nice giving out dragons and that's kind of a slap in the face. The new users may not fully understand, I was lucky though someone in my clan explained the forums to me with links when I introduced myself. I've already promised one guy to return his dragons if I ever want to get rid of them as they are a breeding pair and special to him. I promised someone else grand babies .


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> so i just went to see how the dergs i gave away are doing, and one it in the auction house and another was exalted to a flight they're not even in -______________________-
> like i know i gave them away for free and they aren't my dragon after that so i have no say, but it still sucks....
> i remember why i stopped giving things to newbs for free now hahaa



//pats

Speaking of, looks like the begging threads are back in Dragons Wanted :")


----------



## rosabelle

What exactly happens when you exalt a dragon? ;o (noob question) I haven't really explored much.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

N i c o said:


> have you thought about getting a mentor in Ice? c: I'm sure they wouldn't mind to help you out with stones.



I didn't even know what a mentor is :O how can I?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: selling! 8k for oldies, 4k for newbies <3 just send a CR to Astro0!
> 
> 
> 
> All the coatls are X/white/white


So pretty *-* I want to buy the second or third. How can I?


----------



## Astro0

Frances-Simoun said:


> I didn't even know what a mentor is :O how can I?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> So pretty *-* I want to buy the second or third. How can I?



just let me know what your username is and i'll send them your way


----------



## VioletPrincess

rosabelle said:


> What exactly happens when you exalt a dragon? ;o (noob question) I haven't really explored much.



The dragons go to serve whatever Flight you exalt them to.You will also get some treasure as well. The higher the level the more treasure you get. Also if you check the home page there are daily bonuses posted under the random dragon pic. You get more for exalting dragons with those genes or specific breed. Sometimes, but rarely you will get a gem. I have had it happen a couple of times.


----------



## rosabelle

SakuraPrimrose said:


> The dragons go to serve whatever Flight you exalt them to.You will also get some treasure as well. The higher the level the more treasure you get. Also if you check the home page there are daily bonuses posted under the random dragon pic. You get more for exalting dragons with those genes or specific breed. Sometimes, but rarely you will get a gem. I have had it happen a couple of times.



Ooh I see  thank you for that! I've seen them on the home page but never really got what it meant before. They seem to affect dominance and stuff from what I've read.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Astro0 said:


> just let me know what your username is and i'll send them your way



Kimizi! I'll take the third one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: I do have some dragons in my lair that if anybody wants they can have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're free.


Could I have the unnamed Guardian male ?


----------



## FancyThat

If anyone has any pink female baby Dragons, preferably Skydancer but I'll consider other breeds, could they let me know, Im new so I don't have much yet but I could pay some treasure for one :3.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Does anyone want this dragon? I cant even give it away.   I will be exalting tomorrow.


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> If anyone has any pink female baby Dragons, preferably Skydancer but I'll consider other breeds, could they let me know, Im new so I don't have much yet but I could pay some treasure for one :3.



pick one out of the AH and send me the link, and i'll buy it for you! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Kimizi! I'll take the third one!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Could I have the unnamed Guardian male ?



sent the crossroads!


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> pick one out of the AH and send me the link, and i'll buy it for you! ^_^sent the crossroads!



The AH? (Sorry newbie brain not working ) and no I couldn't let you do that .


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> The AH? (Sorry newbie brain not working ) and no I couldn't let you do that .



The auction house, haha sorry should have known you wouldn't know the acronym! naaaaaaah my pleasure


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> The auction house, haha sorry should have known you wouldn't know the acronym! naaaaaaah my pleasure



Ah ok sorry my bad . That's so nice if you, I'll pay you back when I'm more established . Well I don't mind as long as it's a pink female dragon lol, I would like a skydancer but I'm sure I'd love any breed, so would you pick me one? My name is PixieSparkles on there, and thanks so so much .


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> Ah ok sorry my bad . That's so nice if you, I'll pay you back when I'm more established . Well I don't mind as long as it's a pink female dragon lol, I would like a skydancer but I'm sure I'd love any breed, so would you pick me one? My name is PixieSparkles on there, and thanks so so much .



alrighty, i'll try and pick you a pretty one ^_^ i looooove skydancers too soo i can definitely get you one!


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> alrighty, i'll try and pick you a pretty one ^_^ i looooove skydancers too soo i can definitely get you one!



I can't tell you how much I appreciate this, first baby it has is yours .


----------



## Frances-Simoun

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Does anyone want this dragon? I cant even give it away.   I will be exalting tomorrow.



I can take him :3 name is Kimizi!

- - - Post Merge - - -





Astro0 said:


> pick one out of the AH and send me the link, and i'll buy it for you! ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sent the crossroads!



I get this when trying to accept the offer


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> I can't tell you how much I appreciate this, first baby it has is yours .



not a problem  thank you!! the dragon was already named, so if you'd like it to have a different name i'll send you a renaming scroll!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I can take him :3 name is Kimizi!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 89927
> 
> I get this when trying to accept the offer



should be fixed now, sorry about that!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh thank you for offering to give him a home. I was worried that no one would want him.


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> not a problem  thank you!! the dragon was already named, so if you'd like it to have a different name i'll send you a renaming scroll!



She's beautiful tysm ^^, a renaming scroll would be awesome if it's not to much trouble .


----------



## Autem

I just joined Flight Rising recently, and I was kind of confused about what the vault is for?


----------



## Astro0

Autem said:


> I just joined Flight Rising recently, and I was kind of confused about what the vault is for?



the vault is for valuable items you don't want to accidentally sell from your hoard, its also a good way to save treasure, its kinda like a bank!


----------



## Autem

Kiikay said:


> Hey hey~ I have a bunch of free dregs to those who are new. In my lair some of the dragons that are unnamed are free to take. 10k each for reg members.
> >Page 3 of lair
> 
> The only dragons not free are ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dregs are 15k each for new members // 30k for regular members
> send QR to Kikay if interested



I was wondering if I could have this one? I just joined, so if that is okay my username is the same as the one here (Autem). Thanks!


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 thanks so much, i renamed her RoseLilly ^^.


----------



## Autem

Astro0 said:


> the vault is for valuable items you don't want to accidentally sell from your hoard, its also a good way to save treasure, its kinda like a bank!



Oh, okay. Thanks!


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> Astro0 thanks so much, i renamed her RoseLilly ^^.



ohh such a pretty name for a pretty dragon! i hope she serves your clan well


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> ohh such a pretty name for a pretty dragon! i hope she serves your clan well



I'm sure she will , thanks again.


----------



## Zedark

So I've just come back to TBT after having to leave quite suddenly and I'm gonna get back into flight rising  So expect many nooby questions in the days to come


----------



## Frances-Simoun

If anyone has female dragons that they are giving away let me know! I just noticed all my dragons are male except 3 haha


----------



## Peisinoe

Reg members 25k

Newbies 10k


----------



## Kiikay

@autem sent!


----------



## Lancelot

Dayum, I missed out on all the free dragons ;o;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> @autem sent!



Are you selling this dragon? :x


----------



## nard

Kiikay said:


> Hey hey~ I have a bunch of free dregs to those who are new. In my lair some of the dragons that are unnamed are free to take. 10k each for reg members.
> >Page 3 of lair
> 
> The only dragons not free are ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dregs are 15k each for new members // 30k for regular members
> send QR to Kikay if interested



i sent a cr for the coatl, im buttfruit ; v ;

coatls are too hot fml


----------



## Kiikay

@Luffy sorry ;-; all the dragons that have on apparel/familiars I'm keeping 
Dragons that are unnamed are still free for newbs doe

@nerd Accepted! :3


----------



## Lancelot

Kiikay said:


> @Luffy sorry ;-; all the dragons that have on apparel/familiars I'm keeping
> Dragons that are unnamed are still free for newbs doe
> 
> @nerd Accepted! :3



Ok  I didn't know that. I sent a request on the crossroads for one of the Imperials :x My name is Phwarrr 

Thanks if you accept


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

Cuppycakez said:


> Going to be leveling/exalting these probably later tonight.



Hi , if it's not too late could I please have http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=11727128? My user name is PixieSparkles. Thanks .


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: my warrior imps ahhhHhHHhHh


----------



## FancyThat

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: my warrior imps ahhhHhHHhHh



So beautiful


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: my warrior imps ahhhHhHHhHh



wow theyre gorg jfc


----------



## desy

Cuppycakez said:


> Going to be leveling/exalting these probably later tonight.



If you still have Rasputin I'd love him! :3 (GOSH I love the Skydancer males!)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I need to make room so I have this


----------



## Peisinoe

Does anyone need familiars for their dragons?

They're good for making small amounts of T per day as well as protecting against accidentally exalting or selling precious dragons.

I have some coli spares


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Does anyone need familiars for their dragons?
> 
> They're good for making small amounts of T per day as well as protecting against accidentally exalting or selling precious dragons.
> 
> I have some coli spares



I'd love some more familiars, do you want anything for them? Name is PixieSparkles :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gems can be used in trades as well as treasure I've seen, can I ask how much treasure to a gem?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Usually the gem rate from what I have seen can be 500 - 600 Treasure per Gem.


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Usually the gem rate from what I have seen can bee 500 - 600 Treasure per gem.



Thanks, good to know .


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> Does anyone need familiars for their dragons?
> 
> They're good for making small amounts of T per day as well as protecting against accidentally exalting or selling precious dragons.
> 
> I have some coli spares



I do! Names Kimizi  Thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

The waiting period for them to breed after being born is insane D: along with the cool down


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I do! Names Kimizi  Thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The waiting period for them to breed after being born is insane D: along with the cool down



That's what I thought at first, but the trick is to accumulate several pairs to breed together and space out when they're ready to go on a nest. Soon you'll be cranking out hatchlings with no space in your lair to hatch eggs. XD


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> That's what I thought at first, but the trick is to accumulate several pairs to breed together and space out when they're ready to go on a nest. Soon you'll be cranking out hatchlings with no space in your lair to hatch eggs. XD



Yesssss. I have so many RTB. No nests free and no space to put babies :O


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yesssss. I have so many RTB. No nests free and no space to put babies :O



me with my 40 pairs OTL

some of my dragons cool downs have ended before I could actually hatch their nest


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> That's what I thought at first, but the trick is to accumulate several pairs to breed together and space out when they're ready to go on a nest. Soon you'll be cranking out hatchlings with no space in your lair to hatch eggs. XD



Oh my lol i only have 3 pairs so far but when i got them they were till in cooldown Dx


----------



## gnoixaim

@@@ n i c o + everyone else

How do you find your "pairs" this is such a dumb question But I feel like I always get bored of some dragons and so I end up exalting them after awhile. & when I do find a dragon I like, I can never find a nice mate for them to make pretty babies. i'm basically asking for help to fill up my lair space. LOOL


----------



## Frances-Simoun

gnoixaim said:


> @@@ n i c o + everyone else
> 
> How do you find your "pairs" this is such a dumb question But I feel like I always get bored of some dragons and so I end up exalting them after awhile. & when I do find a dragon I like, I can never find a nice mate for them to make pretty babies. i'm basically asking for help to fill up my lair space. LOOL




Welp, so far I haven't made any permanent pairs yet, I'm just breeding to see what happens lol I love Crystal Primary gene so I might make a Guardian Pair with that Gene!


----------



## VioletPrincess

I love anything Crystal/Facet. I had a pair that I wanted to be for life but they were related T_T. I had to find a replacement. Just waiting for his cooldown to be over and then I will see what the babes will be like. They looked good in the scrying workshop.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> @@@ n i c o + everyone else
> 
> How do you find your "pairs" this is such a dumb question But I feel like I always get bored of some dragons and so I end up exalting them after awhile. & when I do find a dragon I like, I can never find a nice mate for them to make pretty babies. i'm basically asking for help to fill up my lair space. LOOL


I only have 8 pairs, but most of them are based off of very specific criteria. Like my Cry/Current/Under x/obs/obs imp pair. Or my identical Splash/Magenta/Banana eyeburner imps. I find it a lot harder to make nice looking pairs when they're only based on ranges and not color/gene schemes.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> @@@ n i c o + everyone else
> 
> How do you find your "pairs" this is such a dumb question But I feel like I always get bored of some dragons and so I end up exalting them after awhile. & when I do find a dragon I like, I can never find a nice mate for them to make pretty babies. i'm basically asking for help to fill up my lair space. LOOL



I just find things that I like tbh?? A lot of my pairs were made out of impulse buys.
For example, just go around the AH and see a dragon you really like. After that, start prowling the AH for a mate/scrying offspring. Some dragons will go a few weeks without much luck, but 9/10 times you'll find a suitable mate fairly quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND ALWAYS GO FOR THE PASTELS

THEYRE USUALLY THE MOST INBRED THO SO ALWAYS CHECK BLOODLINES


----------



## Xanarcah

PSA: Scry before you buy!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> PSA: Scry before you buy!



I learned my lesson


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So prices in the AH for battle stones are terrible. By any chance does anyone have spare Frozen Might Fragments, Eliminates or Ambush? I only have 23k :c i don't get why the Frozen fragments are so pricy tho, I got a pack of 3 light ones for under 10k


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> So prices in the AH for battle stones are terrible. By any chance does anyone have spare Frozen Might Fragments, Eliminates or Ambush? I only have 23k :c i don't get why the Frozen fragments are so pricy tho, I got a pack of 3 light ones for under 10k



In my personal opinion, you can skip the Might fragments. They're not absolutely necessary because they get replaced with the berserkers at level 17. They just speed up the process getting there a little.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> In my personal opinion, you can skip the Might fragments. They're not absolutely necessary because they get replaced with the berserkers at level 17. They just speed up the process getting there a little.



Oh okay I see, after they get replaced  can I resell them ? or do they get used up or something


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh okay I see, after they get replaced  can I resell them ? or do they get used up or something



Nope, you'll have to stack the new stones on top of the old ones to replace them, which destroys them. 

Might fragments are usually like 800t each, which is why the Culex guide uses them, but new reg windows are a special time when everything goes crazy and the economy soars.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Nope, you'll have to stack the new stones on top of the old ones to replace them, which destroys them.
> 
> Might fragments are usually like 800t each, which is why the Culex guide uses them, but new reg windows are a special time when everything goes crazy and the economy soars.



Ohh I see that's crazy >_< I was able to buy 3 frozen ones for 30k tho


----------



## FireNinja1

Giving away an Ambush stone because I'm feeling a bit nice today. Must have signed up on the most recent registration window. If you're not signed up with that window, it's gonna be 50kT.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone have a spare Rally stone they will sell? For 40K?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

FireNinja1 said:


> Giving away an Ambush stone because I'm feeling a bit nice today. Must have signed up on the most recent registration window. If you're not signed up with that window, it's gonna be 50kT.



May I have it ? Kimizi I signed up and had u as referral the last window


----------



## Lancelot

I cba to earn gold but I wanna buy apparel... life issues..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I just noticed Sapphira ias actually Fire flight xD so I got al the might fragments i needed execpt now i need 3 of fire yay


----------



## VioletPrincess

Would anyone like this female Coatl? Only 8K.


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Would anyone like this female Coatl? Only 8K.



I'll buy her ^^, it's ok if I gift her? Send her to PixieSparkles please .


----------



## VioletPrincess

Sure that would be fine. CinnaPhoenix is my FR name.


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Sure that would be fine. CinnaPhoenix is my FR name.



Great, if the person doesn't want her I'll keep her though :3, will you set up at the crossroads?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes, that sounds great. Do you want me to send her to PixieSparkles still?


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes, that sounds great. Do you want me to send her to PixieSparkles still?



Yes please .


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ok, crossroads sent. Please send the treasure. Thank you.


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Ok, crossroads sent. Please send the treasure. Thank you.



Argh sorry this page logs out whenever I go off it due to my stupid iPad. PM'ing you the 8k now then I'll accept the trade .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Treasure sent, ty ^^.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh dear I am sorry I didn't realize that was you. I thought I was sending to someone else. O_O I should have just asked for it in the crossroads. My brain is a little scrambled. House got really hectic. Hope that they like her. I just have no room


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh dear I am sorry I didn't realize that was you. I thought I was sending to someone else. O_O I should have just asked for it in the crossroads. My brain is a little scrambled. House got really hectic. Hope that they like her. I just have no room



Haha no worries, I'm the same always doing things like that, I am always on my iPad because I'm generally doing 5 things at once and I'm the worlds most scatterbrained person so . Thanks I'm sure they will, she's a gift for my fianc? , he joined the same day as me but is a little shy talking online so only has three dragons.


----------



## Lancelot

1 moar incubation day left


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Haha no worries, I'm the same always doing things like that, I am always on my iPad because I'm generally doing 5 things at once and I'm the worlds most scatterbrained person so . Thanks I'm sure they will, she's a gift for my fianc? , he joined the same day as me but is a little shy talking online so only has three dragons.



What species/colors of dragon dies he like most: D I still have a few babies left over.


----------



## Lancelot

What's a good way to earn gold? I joined the other day so I don't really have much or know how to get it other than daily chores.


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What's a good way to earn gold? I joined the other day so I don't really have much or know how to get it other than daily chores.



Try leveling and exalting some dragons. Even if you don't have a team to train exalts with, getting to level 6 or 7 with three level 1 dragons doesn't take to long. You can also get some good loot drops while training.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So this may be a long run but could I borrow one or two lvl 25 dragon that have atk over 120 and speed over 50? I want to train up my coli team but it's being really difficult with just my lvl 7 and the lvl 5 im training. I don't have treasure to send a collateral but i can send multiple of my fav dragons and familiaries ! Oh and maybe to assure you more i can send you by here my priced collectibles


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> What species/colors of dragon dies he like most: D I still have a few babies left over.



I'm not sure really he hasn't said, his name is Kfrone on there though and I'm sure he'd be grateful for any, thanks ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I'll breed the Coatl I brought from SakuraPrimrose with this guy of mine;






And give my fianc? the babies . He's getting some others from me when they hatch as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I'm not sure really he hasn't said, his name is Kfrone on there though and I'm sure he'd be grateful for any, thanks ^^.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I'll breed the Coatl I brought from SakuraPrimrose with this guy of mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And give my fianc? the babies . He's getting some others from me when they hatch as well.



I've sent him a pretty dark girl to match his dark guy. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> So this may be a long run but could I borrow one or two lvl 25 dragon that have atk over 120 and speed over 50? I want to train up my coli team but it's being really difficult with just my lvl 7 and the lvl 5 im training. I don't have treasure to send a collateral but i can send multiple of my fav dragons and familiaries ! Oh and maybe to assure you more i can send you by here my priced collectibles



I do level 25 rentals, if you'd like to rent a team from me? It's usually 5k per dragon per day, but I'm thinking about taking TBT again for newbies. I'll look at rates when I get home.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I've sent him a pretty dark girl to match his dark guy.



Aww thanks so much, he'll be thrilled . I'll tell him to check his account as there's something waiting for him ^^.


----------



## VioletPrincess

FancyThat said:


> I'm not sure really he hasn't said, his name is Kfrone on there though and I'm sure he'd be grateful for any, thanks ^^.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I'll breed the Coatl I brought from SakuraPrimrose with this guy of mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And give my fianc? the babies . He's getting some others from me when they hatch as well.



Very nice. I got a male imp like that today.


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Very nice. I got a male imp like that today.



Very nice, I love that colour ^^. I have a breeding pair of imperial's, such lovely dragons . They are my second favourite breed after Skydancers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I've sent him a pretty dark girl to match his dark guy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I do level 25 rentals, if you'd like to rent a team from me? It's usually 5k per dragon per day, but I'm thinking about taking TBT again for newbies. I'll look at rates when I get home.



I told him and he's gone to check it out, thanks again .


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes the first dragons I bought were imperials. My daughter loves imperials as well.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I've sent him a pretty dark girl to match his dark guy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I do level 25 rentals, if you'd like to rent a team from me? It's usually 5k per dragon per day, but I'm thinking about taking TBT again for newbies. I'll look at rates when I get home.



From what i've seen its 100 tbt = 15-20k treasure. I would need to earn myself a bit of more tbt but that would be fine with me c: tbtb wise, I don't have any treasure right now xD i bought some dragons and frozen fragments


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes the first dragons I bought were imperials. My daughter loves imperials as well.



I have some in the nest right now, can't wait to see them :3. I checked the babies they'd produce in the workshop and they looked stunning .


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> I have some in the nest right now, can't wait to see them :3. I checked the babies they'd produce in the workshop and they looked stunning .



Fancy, you wanted the extra familiars? 

I have some mermaids and mermen my faveeeee. I can send to you


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Fancy, you wanted the extra familiars?
> 
> I have some mermaids and mermen my faveeeee. I can send to you



I would love them if you don't mind, thanks so much ^^.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
Would anyone be interested in my dragons? I need btb and i'm not sure if this is possible but I have 1 gem I'd sell if you can


----------



## FancyThat

Having a sleepless night so thought I'd play around on flight rising



ObeseMudkipz said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> Would anyone be interested in my dragons? I need btb and i'm not sure if this is possible but I have 1 gem I'd sell if you can



How much btb would you be looking for per dragon? I like Sky and the unnamed imperial baby .


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

FancyThat said:


> Having a sleepless night so thought I'd play around on flight rising
> 
> 
> 
> How much btb would you be looking for per dragon? I like Sky and the unnamed imperial baby .


Uhh I'm not really sure about prices since I've never sold these
I'd gladly take tis as payment for them (X) 
Make an offer?


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Uhh I'm not really sure about prices since I've never sold these
> I'd gladly take tis as payment for them (X)
> Make an offer?



I wouldn't spend RL money tbh. I'm not sure I'm also not great at pricing tbh but having justwa looked at my lair space I'd have to wait a while due to only having one space left and a hatching nest soon . Don't hold them for me or anything though, I'm sure others will want them , have you tried the selling forum on flight rising?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

FancyThat said:


> I wouldn't spend RL money tbh. I'm not sure I'm also not great at pricing tbh but having justwa looked at my lair space I'd have to wait a while due to only having one space left and a hatching nest soon . Don't hold them for me or anything though, I'm sure others will want them , have you tried the selling forum on flight rising?


Yea I understand! So may good looking dragons when you first join (think you joined recently). I didn't try the boards there because I'm to new to start seling dragons and iacually just need btb atm


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea I understand! So may good looking dragons when you first join (think you joined recently). I didn't try the boards there because I'm to new to start seling dragons and iacually just need btb atm



Oh yes you dif say you want btb, sorry it's really late here . Yeah it was crazy how many dragons I was given especially by my new clan, some babies like Echo (now an adult ) were just sent to me I didn't even ask for them .


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Oh yes you dif say you want btb, sorry it's really late here . Yeah it was crazy how many dragons I was given especially by my new clan, some babies like Echo (now an adult ) were just sent to me I didn't even ask for them .



I need your username sorry!


----------



## tamagotchi

bought this guy


----------



## Peisinoe

Fiance doesn't have TBT but he hatched some awesome green ranged coatls. 
Newbies get them for 10k off
Reg members CR for 5k off

I LOVE THE THIRD ONE:

















I hatched these the other day

Same pricing as i stated earlier!
















Azure is such an amazing color.


If interested in my Fiance's dragons, just send him a CR! I'll let him know and he'll accept.


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> I need your username sorry!



My apologies, it's PixieSparkles :3.


----------



## Lancelot

I dunno if I'm allowed to ask but could anyone be kind enough to give me some gold to buy exalt fodder? :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

My ign is Phwarrr :x


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I dunno if I'm allowed to ask but could anyone be kind enough to give me some gold to buy exalt fodder? :x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My ign is Phwarrr :x



From what I know, Light's been giving away free leveled exalts to newbies. Exalt one of those, and then use part of the Treasure to buy more fodder.


----------



## FancyThat

Quick question, in our hoard sections are materials actually used for anything or should I just sell them?


----------



## FireNinja1

FancyThat said:


> Quick question, in our hoard sections are materials actually used for anything or should I just sell them?



They can be exchanged at Crim's for 500t each or can be exchanged at Swipp's. Here's a quick reference guide for things that you want to keep.


----------



## FancyThat

FireNinja1 said:


> They can be exchanged at Crim's for 500t each or can be exchanged at Swipp's. Here's a quick reference guide for things that you want to keep.



Thanks I'll have a read of it ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Book marked it for future reference, very handy guide .


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Which flight should I switch to? Wind is getting boring for me. Is there a flight that makes fast treasure xD


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Which flight should I switch to? Wind is getting boring for me. Is there a flight that makes fast treasure xD



No matter which flight you're in you still have to work for treasure, it's not based on Flight. XD

Level a team of dragons to 25, you can make 75k+ per hour. And more during festivals. In pretty sure I pm'd you the guide. You can skip adding the Might stones and just focus on hitting the stat allotments.


----------



## desy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Which flight should I switch to? Wind is getting boring for me. Is there a flight that makes fast treasure xD



The flights don't affect anything besides your nests, offspring eye colour, and private boards, if I'm not mistaken -- so switching won't change the rate at which you get treasure.


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Which flight should I switch to? Wind is getting boring for me. Is there a flight that makes fast treasure xD



LIGHT FLIGHT IS TEH RIGHT FLIGHT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> No matter which flight you're in you still have to work for treasure, it's not based on Flight. XD
> 
> Level a team of dragons to 25, you can make 75k+ per hour. And more during festivals. In pretty sure I pm'd you the guide. You can skip adding the Might stones and just focus on hitting the stat allotments.



I don't go on my computer as much so it's a bit harder for me to make treasure since I'm on mobile


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't go on my computer as much so it's a bit harder for me to make treasure since I'm on mobile



Not always true, the coli craaawwwwlls on my laptop and is super fast on my phone, so I coli exclusively on my phone. Coli is the most dependable way to make money, you can ask Satani and Gnoxaim about that.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Not always true, the coli craaawwwwlls on my laptop and is super fast on my phone, so I coli exclusively on my phone. Coli is the most dependable way to make money, you can ask Satani and Gnoxaim about that.



I've heard of it a few times but don't know what it is. Could you link me to a guide or somethng for it?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've heard of it a few times but don't know what it is. Could you link me to a guide or somethng for it?


Here's my favorite leveling guide. Ignore where it tells you to add might fragments and focus on reaching the overall stat level goals. 

Here is my other favorite guide for making money in the coliseum. It shows which venues are most profitable to farm in and where specific types of food can be most easily found. 


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1216309
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710

- - - Post Merge - - -

Related to coli news: LIGHTNING AND NATURE ARE FIGHTING THIS WEEK. Pleeease lead to a payout raising war, I need money for the next festival. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nature's paying 10k for level 5s, looks like this week is gonna be good ~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Anyone have exalt fodder under 8k? o: I can't find any today xD jezuz 

as for my coli team i borrowed another lvl 25 dragon and so far two of my 3 dragons are lvl 10 yay (been on the pc grinding for houuuuuurs and hoooours omfg)

I still need to find a way to get exalt fodder dragons to earn lots of treasure to be able to buy the stupid eliminates and ambushes that are so pricey :{{{{


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Anyone have exalt fodder under 8k? o: I can't find any today xD jezuz
> 
> as for my coli team i borrowed another lvl 25 dragon and so far two of my 3 dragons are lvl 10 yay (been on the pc grinding for houuuuuurs and hoooours omfg)
> 
> I still need to find a way to get exalt fodder dragons to earn lots of treasure to be able to buy the stupid eliminates and ambushes that are so pricey :{{{{



There's going to be a big dominance battle between Lightning and Nature this week, so finding fodder might be harder than usual. Your best bet is to look early in the day for adults and start filling your lair with cheap 4 and 5 day old hatchlings later in the day. Hatchlings turn into adults on the 6th day, so you can get cheap adults by ageing them yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

PSA: For anyone planning on making money from exalting dragons this week, keep an eye on how much Nature and Lightning are offering for leveled dragons. It's more than you would get by exalting them yourself, so consider leveling fodder and selling it to them instead of exalting it yourself. 

Links to the raffle and buying threads can be found in the first post here:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1403806


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> There's going to be a big dominance battle between Lightning and Nature this week, so finding fodder might be harder than usual. Your best bet is to look early in the day for adults and start filling your lair with cheap 4 and 5 day old hatchlings later in the day. Hatchlings turn into adults on the 6th day, so you can get cheap adults by ageing them yourself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> PSA: For anyone planning on making money from exalting dragons this week, keep an eye on how much Nature and Lightning are offering for leveled dragons. It's more than you would get by exalting them yourself, so consider leveling fodder and selling it to them instead of exalting it yourself.
> 
> Links to the raffle and buying threads can be found in the first post here:
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1403806



Going to follow your advice, I'm buying two hatchlings for 5k each (they turn adult tomorrow) and saved the thread of Nature buying exalt fodder


----------



## Kiikay

I need to stop looking at accent thread I always end up broke every time ;-;


----------



## VioletPrincess

I used to play the games all the time but I don't anymore. I have been making my money by buying exalts. I had over 300K but I bought some dragons for my girls, gave them money for expansions. I need to level some more.


----------



## FancyThat

Would anyone be able to sell me some treasure for TBT? I really need to expand my lair again and need about 60k.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Whoa the prices on fodder are high.


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Going to follow your advice, I'm buying two hatchlings for 5k each (they turn adult tomorrow) and saved the thread of Nature buying exalt fodder



Nice! : D Let me know how it works out for you~

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> Whoa the prices on fodder are high.



Yeah, I didn't see any adults for under 9.5k earlier, which is crazy. As befitting for a Dom battle.


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> There's going to be a big dominance battle between Lightning and Nature this week



I think the more important event that we have to commemorate is the Beastclans in third. AGAIN. 

Oh yeah, and always check the energy levels of fodder. If it's below 25, don't buy it.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, I didn't see any adults for under 9.5k earlier, which is crazy. As befitting for a Dom battle.



What is nature buying for? I can't find for less than 10K if they are paying the same as shadow there is some profit in leveling to sell to them.


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What is nature buying for? I can't find for less than 10K if they are paying the same as shadow there is some profit in leveling to sell to them.



shadow isn't pushing so we aren't buying for anything hehe


----------



## VioletPrincess

Astro0 said:


> shadow isn't pushing so we aren't buying for anything hehe



Oh no I just meant the last time Ice and Shadow had the Dominance battle going the payout was good. Need to make some big treasure in case there are some good skins that my girls will like. They aren't in FR for Coli farming so they probably wont even participate in the festival. I will change their minds eventually


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh no I just meant the last time Ice and Shadow had the Dominance battle going the payout was good. Need to make some big treasure in case there are some good skins that my girls will like. They aren't in FR for Coli farming so they probably wont even participate in the festival. I will change their minds eventually



Here are some of Nature's prices:

5 - 10k
6 - 11k
7 - 12k
8 - 13.5k
9 - 15.5k

They're pretty good right now, but I'm expecting them to rise as the week goes on. It's only the first day, after all.

For levels 7+, Lightning's raffle more or less matches Nature's payouts, but with the added bonus of a chance at some nice prizes.


----------



## Xanarcah

Some pretty blue range dragons for sale~





















15k each, CR or otherwise let me know if you want to buy one before I train and exalt them. : D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So tempted to buy that last one D:


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So tempted to buy that last one D:



You should buy her~

Especially since she has the Smoke gene, which is today's bonus so I'll be training her up for exalting soon if no one buys


----------



## Astro0

Still selling this beaaaautiful girl, i thought she'd be the first to go!
150k if you send a CR


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got this





Nub question but to make it adult I have to level it up correct?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nub question but to make it adult I have to level it up correct?



Yes, dragons have to be adults in order to fight in the Coliseum.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i NEVER HAVE ROOM FOR EXALT FODDER TO SELL WHEN THERES A DOM BATTLE GOING ON AND/OR NEVER HAVE ADULTS TO SELL AND I CANT EXPAND BC MY NEXT EXPANSION IS 1M T AND IM SO SICK OF THIS sobs

pardon my rant

_i just want to make money off fodder_


----------



## FancyThat

My very first hatchling :3


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hatched some nests today. 



Spoiler: New Hatchies



Send a CR to CinnaPhoenix. They are listed for more in the AH.



30K



15K



10K



10K



I am keeping this one I was hoping for a colouration like this. I wish it was a Blood or Crimson. It will go to my daughters nest because she likes male imps and likes this one. I will find a good mate for him and any babies will have Plague Eyes 






Also this one for my youngest daughter because she loves purple.


----------



## rosabelle

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hatched some nests today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Hatchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping this one I was hoping for a colouration like this. I wish it was a Blood or Crimson. It will go to my daughters nest because she likes male imps and likes this one. I will find a good mate for him and any babies will have Plague Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this one for my youngest daughter because she loves purple.


Aaah those crystal/facets are so pretty! Specially the imperials!  I've been looking for a blood/crimson one too because I've seen some and they look good.

Also, first hatchlings  I got lucky with 4 eggs on my first try but don't know what to do with them lol


Spoiler


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh yeah I make a **** ton of money during doms and Coli grinding. There is no easy way to make money. You gotta work for it. But once you get into the grove of it. You'll be big money makers in no time. 

Sell food, drops etc. 


BIG DOMS ARE YOUR MONEY MAKERS NEWBIES. 
Buy some cheap dragons 3 days old min. Wait till grow up to train send off to the battling flights. 

You can make easy 10-12k that way. Maybe even more depending on what level you need. 

If you want to get into dom now. I do have some spare 25s for rental. Xanarcah does rentals as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

^ Yessss

One of our Queens of the Coliseum had spoken. : D Making a ton of money from selling leveled dragons to competing Flights is the best ~ Winning like 250k worth of items from the raffles afterwards is also amazing. XD

Let Satani or I know if you'd like to rent some dragons ~ I have two teams left that are getting fat, mooching around in my lair, eating all my food. o:


----------



## rosabelle

I saw the guide you posted and I've actually been doing coli since this morning and then now and 3 of my dragons are at level 7. ;u; I just don't know whether I should get those stones that are being mentioned but yea, I'll try and train them as fast as I can.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I saw the guide you posted and I've actually been doing coli since this morning and then now and 3 of my dragons are at level 7. ;u; I just don't know whether I should get those stones that are being mentioned but yea, I'll try and train them as fast as I can.



If they're Might stones, skip them and save yourself the money. The Eliminate, ambush, and berserkers are _essential_, though.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> If they're Might stones, skip them and save yourself the money. The Eliminate, ambush, and berserkers are _essential_, though.


Oh, taking note of those. I just looked at eliminate on the AH and wow LOL I'll have to save up for that then.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Oh, taking note of those. I just looked at eliminate on the AH and wow LOL I'll have to save up for that then.



Eliminate are amazing and worth every treasure spent on them. I top out at around 1770 damage per eliminate attack I use. Which is enough to ohko almost everything up through the Kelp Beds.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Don't forget about rally. I love that stone.  I skip the might stones as well. They are fairly cheap but they don't really do anything. I wish I had some dragons I could rent out. I am almost there. I have level 25 and a level 20 so I am getting there. I am working on leveling my level 13 up as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Don't forget about rally. I love that stone.  I skip the might stones as well. They are fairly cheap but they don't really do anything. I wish I had some dragons I could rent out. I am almost there. I have level 25 and a level 20 so I am getting there. I am working on leveling my level 13 up as well.



Well they're not really cheap anymore, which is the thing. XD they used to be like 500t-1kt. I made about 300k two days so selling them for way more. Charged for almost 20k each. Dark for 8k each. Etc.


----------



## rosabelle

Ooh okay  I'm a few thousands away from being able to buy an eliminate stone. I've mostly made my treasure by playing tidal trouble and thought I'd try out the coliseum since I see you guys mention it a lot.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I haven't checked on them since I started leveling. I just hoard sold all of my extras  D:


----------



## gnoixaim

rosabelle said:


> Ooh okay  I'm a few thousands away from being able to buy an eliminate stone. I've mostly made my treasure by playing tidal trouble and thought I'd try out the coliseum since I see you guys mention it a lot.



psst, what's your FR username? : ) Nevermind ~


----------



## rosabelle

gnoixaim said:


> psst, what's your FR username? : ) Nevermind ~



aaah omg thank you again!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## rosabelle

Cuppycakez said:


> Stones are a pain, but like Xanarcah said they are totally worth it.



Speaking of I just realized you can't unlock them :O


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I have to spend over 600k on stones &#55357;&#56834;  fml


----------



## WOLEEGEE

bump


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## WOLEEGEE

bump


----------



## Zedark

So I have only 1 more day till my dragons hatch so I guess I have that going for me


----------



## Shirohibiki

i got my first message of someone randomly asking me to sell them one of my dragons. it wasnt even one of my unnamed ones lol.... at least they were polite about it but why do people do this


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i got my first message of someone randomly asking me to sell them one of my dragons. it wasnt even one of my unnamed ones lol.... at least they were polite about it but why do people do this



Probably because you have a color/breed combo they're looking for that's not in the AH? I've asked to buy people's dragons before, you don't lose anything by asking politely and it's cheaper than trying to spend months breeding/geneing a dragon on your own.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have asked  a couple of times for dragons with numbers with special meaning to me. I have also searched dragons on the site looking for specific colours and genes as a mate.


----------



## BiggKitty

Sorry this is going to be a stupid question...... How do I find out what element a dragon is, earth, light etc. Where does it tell me? I want to buy some might frgagments and need to get the correct ones.


----------



## gnoixaim

BiggKitty said:


> Sorry this is going to be a stupid question...... How do I find out what element a dragon is, earth, light etc. Where does it tell me? I want to buy some might frgagments and need to get the correct ones.



The element of your dragon is right next to their gender sign/breeding cooldown. : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Probably because you have a color/breed combo they're looking for that's not in the AH? I've asked to buy people's dragons before, you don't lose anything by asking politely and it's cheaper than trying to spend months breeding/geneing a dragon on your own.



i suppose so. i think what happened is i see these happenings on DR a lot only theyre like... obviously worse so i had a bad taste in my mouth  now if they WERENT polite it wouldve been an issue but ah well, i understand now.


----------



## Naiad

I feel bad because people ping me on FR so much since I'm running a few things but I just ,,,
holy hell can't I have time to myself for once I'll get your things to you ok


----------



## FancyThat

I've got a few random battle things in the coli that apparently are specific to different clans, I can't use any of them. It says I can sell them for 500 treasure but I wondered if I should post in the sale forums to trade them instead or is that not really done?


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I've got a few random battle things in the coli that apparently are specific to different clans, I can't use any of them. It says I can sell them for 500 treasure but I wondered if I should post in the sale forums to trade them instead or is that not really done?



You might just try sticking them in the auction house for 1t less than the next lowest one and seeing if they sell?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i suppose so. i think what happened is i see these happenings on DR a lot only theyre like... obviously worse so i had a bad taste in my mouth  now if they WERENT polite it wouldve been an issue but ah well, i understand now.



I've never bothered with reading DR. XD; all the times people have messaged me asking to buy my dragons they've been polite about it. They've been courteous and respectful when told 'sorry, no', and ridiculously happy when told 'sure'. If it's on DR, I'd assume the rude ones were the minority.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> You might just try sticking them in the auction house for 1t less than the next lowest one and seeing if they sell?



I'll give it a try thanks, I haven't used that feature to sell yet.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I'll give it a try thanks, I haven't used that feature to sell yet.



When you sell things in the AH, set them for 1 day only. The percentage fee goes up the longer the item is listed for.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> When you sell things in the AH, set them for 1 day only. The percentage fee goes up the longer the item is listed for.



Oh ok thanks . I'll probably list them tomorrow.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## f11

free! just send a cr to crystalgoesmo0


----------



## Naiad

Sent a CR :'))

rip space


----------



## BiggKitty

I don't suppose anyone has a red footed akirbeak they would care to sell,and yes I know it is an expensive item!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ewww just made this





Was hoping for something cooler


----------



## Xanarcah

BiggKitty said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a red footed akirbeak they would care to sell,and yes I know it is an expensive item!



I have one, how much are you offering?


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ewww just made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping for something cooler



That's a pretty cute dragon though, I like the colouring . I don't mind tundras.

My fianc? had his first hatchlings today, he gave me this girl,






I just brought this dragon for exalt fodder but now I really like it . This exalting is hard lol.


----------



## BiggKitty

Xanarcah said:


> I have one, how much are you offering?



semt you pm


----------



## desy

Got two unhatched eggs scavenging today, sold them both for 80k each -- certainly has helped my coli team, so much faster to level up when I actually have eliminate and ambush stones!


----------



## Xanarcah

desy said:


> Got two unhatched eggs scavenging today, sold them both for 80k each -- certainly has helped my coli team, so much faster to level up when I actually have eliminate and ambush stones!



Nice, congrats on your amazing find! : D that's super lucky to find two eggs, I think I've only ever found one egg while scavenging.


----------



## Xanarcah

Dom PSA: Nature's raised the payouts in their buying thread to be higher than Lightning's raffle.

Looks like the battle is heating up even more ~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I've been able to exalt about 7 so far :3 with help from some great Icicles I got another Ambush and a berserker and some more T for my coli team yay! 

Sapphira is lvl 14 

Seraphim lvl 11

Daedalus lvl 12

And I've stored 103k. I'll probably use 30k for exalt fodder c: To continue saving up more and more!


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> I've been able to exalt about 7 so far :3 with help from some great Icicles I got another Ambush and a berserker and some more T for my coli team yay!
> 
> Sapphira is lvl 14
> 
> Seraphim lvl 11
> 
> Daedalus lvl 12
> 
> And I've stored 103k. I'll probably use 30k for exalt fodder c: To continue saving up more and more!




Send your exalts to the battling flights!!

They'll pay more than exalt price usually. You can make even more money!


----------



## desy

Frances-Simoun said:


> I've been able to exalt about 7 so far :3 with help from some great Icicles I got another Ambush and a berserker and some more T for my coli team yay!
> 
> Sapphira is lvl 14
> 
> Seraphim lvl 11
> 
> Daedalus lvl 12
> 
> And I've stored 103k. I'll probably use 30k for exalt fodder c: To continue saving up more and more!



I've been blowing all my money immediately for battle stones oops. My team's at 15, so berserker's no use to me yet (but I have two from drops for later), but I've had good luck with drops and scavenging and just need another three ambushes (and four berserkers once I'm there) then I'll be unstoppable! (Gosh the coli is a pain with slow internet though *cries*)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Frances-Simoun said:


> I've been able to exalt about 7 so far :3 with help from some great Icicles I got another Ambush and a berserker and some more T for my coli team yay!
> 
> Sapphira is lvl 14
> 
> Seraphim lvl 11
> 
> Daedalus lvl 12
> 
> And I've stored 103k. I'll probably use 30k for exalt fodder c: To continue saving up more and more!



this newbie makes more money than me and ive been playing for almost a year

welp time to pack up and quit lmfao


----------



## FireNinja1

Shirohibiki said:


> this newbie makes more money than me and ive been playing for almost a year
> 
> welp time to pack up and quit lmfao



that's how I feel everyday


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I've been able to exalt about 7 so far :3 with help from some great Icicles I got another Ambush and a berserker and some more T for my coli team yay!
> 
> Sapphira is lvl 14
> 
> Seraphim lvl 11
> 
> Daedalus lvl 12
> 
> And I've stored 103k. I'll probably use 30k for exalt fodder c: To continue saving up more and more!





desy said:


> I've been blowing all my money immediately for battle stones oops. My team's at 15, so berserker's no use to me yet (but I have two from drops for later), but I've had good luck with drops and scavenging and just need another three ambushes (and four berserkers once I'm there) then I'll be unstoppable! (Gosh the coli is a pain with slow internet though *cries*)



You guys are doing really well! A lot better than I did my first week, that's for sure. xD; You'll be in great shape for the upcoming festival at this rate.


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> that's how I feel everyday



im glad u feel me bro. moneymaking is hard


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Been playing on and off, just used my last 150k treasure for this beauty who captured my heart and is now wearing that ugly sweater xD:


----------



## Xanarcah

I just realized that as of yesterday I've been on FR for 6 months. : D 

Amazing, that it's been this long already. I've accomplished a lot, but it feels like just the other day I was joining and looking at the expensive 15k dragons.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> Send your exalts to the battling flights!!
> 
> They'll pay more than exalt price usually. You can make even more money!



Yes I've been selling to Nature! 13,500T for a lvl 7  pretty good

- - - Post Merge - - -



desy said:


> I've been blowing all my money immediately for battle stones oops. My team's at 15, so berserker's no use to me yet (but I have two from drops for later), but I've had good luck with drops and scavenging and just need another three ambushes (and four berserkers once I'm there) then I'll be unstoppable! (Gosh the coli is a pain with slow internet though *cries*)



I feel your pain xD I actually spent all my money, bought Eliminate and 3 Berserkers for 73k and then I bought 8 adult fodder for 40k ! (YES 5K EACH SUPER CHEAP!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> this newbie makes more money than me and ive been playing for almost a year
> 
> welp time to pack up and quit lmfao



Thats the thing! Since i am a Newbie, ive gotten lots of cheap deals, and many members have helped me with treasure and even items for my coli team! Plus ive been able to snag so far, 19 cheap cheap exalt fodder ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> You guys are doing really well! A lot better than I did my first week, that's for sure. xD; You'll be in great shape for the upcoming festival at this rate.



Im excited foe the festival although I have NO IDEA how those work and how people profit from them and such  I'm also excited about DOM conquest and profit pushes. Its just fun. Lolol


----------



## nard

just noticed the plague nests have... intestines in them

ok


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone have a link to the nature thread?


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Im excited foe the festival although I have NO IDEA how those work and how people profit from them and such  I'm also excited about DOM conquest and profit pushes. Its just fun. Lolol



During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you trade for festival apparel and familiar. You can either fight in the coliseum for the currency (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), or find it by gathering in the same region as the festival. The next festival is Water's, so gather in Water and fight Water monsters! : D 

There will also be 6 skins and 6 accents for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're 35k each, but you can get them for cheaper (29,750) by having someone from Water buy them for you (provided they win Dom the week before). We have a few TBTers in Water here, so I encourage people to ask them to buy skins/accents. 

In the Coliseum and also with Digging, you can find chests containing skins. Don't open them. D: They're worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth. 



Ways to profit from festivals: 

- Sell your currency early in the week. Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for over 1k each. It _usually _drops around the middle of the week and ends up around 400-500t each at the end. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. I usually find around 1 currency for every minute, so that ends up being 60/hour. Imagine 60k per hour in profits. 

- Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later. They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time, but it's a good investment. 

- Sell your Coli drops. After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities. 

- Train fodder dragons to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? Especially since I've heard the best place to farm for Water's festival will be the Kelp Beds, which is ideal for training fodder. 


That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am in water. My first festival of my flight  Looking forward to seeing the skins and accents. Although I think I am more exited to see what the new festival familiars will be starting with the Brightshine Jubilee


----------



## VioletPrincess

Don't forget to ask current festival flight members if they can buy festival skins at discount  for you. A good way to save treasure.


----------



## FireNinja1

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Anyone have a link to the nature thread?



http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1403841

Here's the link to the external buy thread, if that's what you were looking for.


----------



## Coach

nard said:


> just noticed the plague nests have... intestines in them
> 
> ok



They're withered tree roots 

Unless idk something dirty about my flight


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you trade for festival apparel and familiar. You can either fight in the coliseum for the currency (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), or find it by gathering in the same region as the festival. The next festival is Water's, so gather in Water and fight Water monsters! : D
> 
> There will also be 6 skins and 6 accents for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're 35k each, but you can get them for cheaper (29,750) by having someone from Water buy them for you (provided they win Dom the week before). We have a few TBTers in Water here, so I encourage people to ask them to buy skins/accents.
> 
> In the Coliseum and also with Digging, you can find chests containing skins. Don't open them. D: They're worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ways to profit from festivals:
> 
> - Sell your currency early in the week. Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for over 1k each. It _usually _drops around the middle of the week and ends up around 400-500t each at the end. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. I usually find around 1 currency for every minute, so that ends up being 60/hour. Imagine 60k per hour in profits.
> 
> - Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later. They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time, but it's a good investment.
> 
> - Sell your Coli drops. After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities.
> 
> - Train fodder dragons to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? Especially since I've heard the best place to farm for Water's festival will be the Kelp Beds, which is ideal for training fodder.
> 
> 
> That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!



Ohhhh I see I see! that's pretty cool ! I'm guessing i have to save up even more treasure now so I can have enough for those skins and accents ! and raise my Digging level before then! Thank you for explaining  I'm sure my Coli team will be ready by the time the festival comes around (fingers crossed!)


----------



## VioletPrincess

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohhhh I see I see! that's pretty cool ! I'm guessing i have to save up even more treasure now so I can have enough for those skins and accents ! and raise my Digging level before then! Thank you for explaining  I'm sure my Coli team will be ready by the time the festival comes around (fingers crossed!)



Wishing you luck leveling. Sounds like you are off to a good start. It is best to save up before. But you can also buys skins as you earn the treasure. I had to do that for the wind festival after buying my last expansion. It was hard but I got 2 complete sets and a couple extras of some.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Wishing you luck leveling. Sounds like you are off to a good start. It is best to save up before. But you can also buys skins as you earn the treasure. I had to do that for the wind festival after buying my last expansion. It was hard but I got 2 complete sets and a couple extras of some.



Thank you! :3 I have 9 adult fodder eight now that should rank me up 130k which ill try to get the rest of the stones for my second Dragon Daedalus. Sapphira has all of them. Later on I plan on adding Rally and Sap T their set since I saw a video of a girl using it in the Mire but that's later on since both items are a bit expensive. Oh and I also have 4 hatchlings that can probably be old enough before the Nature and Lighting Dom battle ends. Hopefully after then I can find cheap hatchlings (below 4000)

The whole training and exalting Dragons is my favorite thing to do to earn T


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohhhh I see I see! that's pretty cool ! I'm guessing i have to save up even more treasure now so I can have enough for those skins and accents ! and raise my Digging level before then! Thank you for explaining  I'm sure my Coli team will be ready by the time the festival comes around (fingers crossed!)



It might actually be beneficial to leave your Digging level low. It seems like the higher your levels, the fewer of certain items you get.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Thank you! :3 I have 9 adult fodder eight now that should rank me up 130k which ill try to get the rest of the stones for my second Dragon Daedalus. Sapphira has all of them. Later on I plan on adding Rally and Sap T their set since I saw a video of a girl using it in the Mire but that's later on since both items are a bit expensive. Oh and I also have 4 hatchlings that can probably be old enough before the Nature and Lighting Dom battle ends. Hopefully after then I can find cheap hatchlings (below 4000)
> 
> The whole training and exalting Dragons is my favorite thing to do to earn T



The price on hatchlings and fodder adults should drop within minutes of the current Dom battle being over. On the other hand, no one will be buying for those insane prices either, so it's give and take. xD; 

You've made a good choice to add Rally and Sap to your team! I've got them both on all my really important level 25 dragons and they're extremely useful.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Plague is such a good sister flight to Nature. We're trying to see if we can bankrupt them by the end of the week. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling some pretty babies, 15k each. Unless you joined in the last window, then 10k would be fine. 

I've left the first 4 unnamed, so please name them if you buy one. : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> It might actually be beneficial to leave your Digging level low. It seems like the higher your levels, the fewer of certain items you get.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The price on hatchlings and fodder adults should drop within minutes of the current Dom battle being over. On the other hand, no one will be buying for those insane prices either, so it's give and take. xD;
> 
> You've made a good choice to add Rally and Sap to your team! I've got them both on all my really important level 25 dragons and they're extremely useful.



Yeah I know no one will be buying exalts for that much after the DOM battle is over but i can still get atleast 11k from exalting them on my own lol


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I really like this submission for the festival View attachment 90667
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And wow this one would match it perfectly! View attachment 90668



pretty!! but what does the 2nd one connect with water lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> I really like this submission for the festival View attachment 90667
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And wow this one would match it perfectly! View attachment 90668



I'd pay w.e for those two if they were real dragons!


----------



## Xanarcah

flower child said:


> pretty!! but what does the 2nd one connect with water lol



It looks like a mermaid theme to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I'd pay w.e for those two if they were real dragons!



If the submissions win, they'll be Festival skins you can buy and put on your dragons to make them look like that. : D


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xan I sent you a message on skype about the first imp male for my daughter.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

I got an egg while scavenging today , not sure if I should auction it now or wait though.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm totally going to collect those cute little bottle items! I just need to find out where they drop from.



What Bottle items??? :O


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So i decided to make Daedalus my two fodder exalt training Dragon with Keinas build and make Seraphim and Sapphira a KelpBed team, it's similar to Culex, but has more points on the Vitality 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had not payed much attention to skins and accents but... omg the Ice Golem Guardiant one ._. must have!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I just got gifted a lvl 25 unstatted unstoned beauty Guardian Female.. <333333 She has all stats for the Kelp beds execpt shes 124 on strenght, Im not sure if that matters much? I gave her the 3 berserker stones, one ambush and i need to buy eliminate and another ambush for her soon 

Also how can I use the Scroll of Renaming on her?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> You should be able to go to your hoard in "Other" and click on it to use it.  But I don' know, I've personally never used one.



Yes it worked that way! Haha 

Well now Ezina has her Eliminate she just needs one more ambush and she's totally ready to help Sapphira and Daedalus lvl up! <33 I still have about 6 fodder to train and sell tho lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I just got gifted a lvl 25 unstatted unstoned beauty Guardian Female.. <333333 She has all stats for the Kelp beds execpt shes 124 on strenght, Im not sure if that matters much? I gave her the 3 berserker stones, one ambush and i need to buy eliminate and another ambush for her soon



124 strength should be fine for everyday basic fodder training or farming. The only monster it really affects is the Mammertee, but that's based on the stats of your other dragon in your team as well. Congrats on your fantastic gift!


----------



## Xanarcah

First I got an Ambush while leveling some exalts in the Mire.

And now I just got an Earth Egg! 

Coli loves me tonight~


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I really like this submission for the festival View attachment 90667
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And wow this one would match it perfectly! View attachment 90668



AMAZING. Cuppy who is the artist? If they don't get published for festival i must haz


----------



## FancyThat

I had a nest of baby Imps hatch and I'm selling them later, if anyone's interested here please let me know. Prices negotiable .

Male 
Seafoam Iridescent/Teal Shimmer/Jade Crackle





Male
Caribbean Iridescent/Teal Shimmer/Seafoam Crackle





Male
Jade Iridescent/Seafoam Shimmer/Seafoam Crackle



​


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: omg so many new hatchies for sale!! all prices are negotiable







120k
the rest are 12k




XXY








Loooove this one tbh, if it doesn't sell i might keep it ^0^


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro, I'll take the 12kT CryFac Noc please! She looks amazing


----------



## Astro0

FireNinja1 said:


> Astro, I'll take the 12kT CryFac Noc please! She looks amazing



Yaay, sent the CR! glad she went to a good home


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: omg so many new hatchies for sale!! all prices are negotiable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120k
> the rest are 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loooove this one tbh, if it doesn't sell i might keep it ^0^



Omg  could you hold the XXY Male Skydancer for me for a bit? I'll be selling some fodder soon so then I can buy him!

Edit: bought  him c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> 124 strength should be fine for everyday basic fodder training or farming. The only monster it really affects is the Mammertee, but that's based on the stats of your other dragon in your team as well. Congrats on your fantastic gift!



Thank you! I might buy one or two Tinctures of Dissolution later on if it really affects the Kelp Training, otherwise I'll let them be lol


----------



## VioletPrincess

I'm bored and all my housework is done. Any new members need help leveling their dragons?


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I'm bored and all my housework is done. Any new members need help leveling their dragons?



Level a dragon to trade with me for one of my stoned ones if no one takes you up on it? XD with the way the battle is going, I might get to sell all of them by the end of the week.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Level a dragon to trade with me for one of my stoned ones if no one takes you up on it? XD with the way the battle is going, I might get to sell all of them by the end of the week.



I am working on your level 18 right now. Just about at 19  I will work on the fodder too.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am working on your level 18 right now. Just about at 19  I will work on the fodder too.



Oh that's right, you still have one of the achievement dragons. o: I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Taking a break from leveling. The Coli is being sluggish right now. Oh well, someone came home and brought Tim Hortons. Mmmm... Be back later.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I got this cuuuuuuutey for Kurai






I've been training around and buying new dragons for myself  I don't have any exalt fodder to train anymore ;-;


----------



## Astro0

ayy anyone who is hip with the current prices, how much does a skycat go for?? i know its so much i'll never get the gems/treasure in a billion years, but may as well save for something, eh?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> ayy anyone who is hip with the current prices, how much does a skycat go for?? i know its so much i'll never get the gems/treasure in a billion years, but may as well save for something, eh?



120kg or 130kg is about the usual price I think. 

I want a bone fiend. We should quest/save up together. o:


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I just saw the very cute festival sprites of 2013 and.. Omg 1mil for one? How do people even manage to get that much treasure !?!?!?! O.O


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I just saw the very cute festival sprites of 2013 and.. Omg 1mil for one? How do people even manage to get that much treasure !?!?!?! O.O



Lots of saving. : D After you get settled into the site, making money becomes easier. It usually takes some time to save up, though. But you could theoretically get 1mil in a week and a half pretty easily if you spent the time doing it. That's 100k per day. So a few exalts, some Coli farming, and some time at the Fairgrounds.


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I just saw the very cute festival sprites of 2013 and.. Omg 1mil for one? How do people even manage to get that much treasure !?!?!?! O.O



Pretty much selling your soul...

I kid but yeah Xan is right. Its not hard to achieve once you settle in. Getting into the routine of exalting, breeding and selling dragons, farming, etc.


----------



## rosabelle

Still need to get used to making money on the site. ;u; So far I've been doing a lot of Coli~ 3 of my dragons are now level 14 woop

- - - Post Merge - - -

But rn I suddenly can't do Coli? o.o what happened :O nvm figured it out LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

Breeding and selling dragons is a pretty good way to make money. Have a few pairs to cycle through. Try to sell the hatchlings, if they don't sell, exalt them when they become adults. Since you bred them yourself, everything you get back is profit.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Breeding and selling dragons is a pretty good way to make money. Have a few pairs to cycle through. Try to sell the hatchlings, if they don't sell, exalt them when they become adults. Since you bred them yourself, everything you get back is profit.



I've sold 3 hatchlings few days ago and then an unhatched lightning egg. Still need to wait for breeding cool down til I can breed my other ones  how do you guys price your dragons?


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I've sold 3 hatchlings few days ago and then an unhatched lightning egg. Still need to wait for breeding cool down til I can breed my other ones  how do you guys price your dragons?



I have very specific dragon pairs that I breed. By that I mean the dragons are following some identifiable, reasonably popular color/gene scheme. For instance, this girl:





Blue range/Magenta/Banana, IriShimCircuit are popular eyeburners. Her mate is identical to her, and all their babies are the same colors/genes/breed. They've been selling for 35-40k each. 

Then there are these two:









Obsidian/Obsidian/Maize-Ice
Basic/Basic/Crackle

Their babies usually sell for 15-20k. 

I'm awful at advertising and actively selling my dragons, though, I just stick them in the AH and hope they sell. xD; 

From what I know, Imps and Coatls and maaaaybe Nocturnes are the best sellers. Crystal/Facet is still a super popular gene combo, especially in the blue ranges. Gembond seems to be the most popular tert gene to go with it. The newest genes, Vipera and Hypnotic, might also be good money makers. 



For more about actually pricing and selling dragons, Nico and Satani are the ones to ask. o: Someone else here has a hatchery, but I forget whooooo (It might be on the front page, actually)


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I have very specific dragon pairs that I breed. By that I mean the dragons are following some identifiable, reasonably popular color/gene scheme. For instance, this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue range/Magenta/Banana, IriShimCircuit are popular eyeburners. Her mate is identical to her, and all their babies are the same colors/genes/breed. They've been selling for 35-40k each.
> 
> Then there are these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsidian/Obsidian/Maize-Ice
> Basic/Basic/Crackle
> 
> Their babies usually sell for 15-20k.
> 
> I'm awful at advertising and actively selling my dragons, though, I just stick them in the AH and hope they sell. xD;
> 
> From what I know, Imps and Coatls and maaaaybe Nocturnes are the best sellers. Crystal/Facet is still a super popular gene combo, especially in the blue ranges. Gembond seems to be the most popular tert gene to go with it. The newest genes, Vipera and Hypnotic, might also be good money makers.
> 
> 
> 
> For more about actually pricing and selling dragons, Nico and Satani are the ones to ask. o: Someone else here has a hatchery, but I forget whooooo (It might be on the front page, actually)



omg the'yre all gorgeous!!! *u* the first one though, must have one of them babies!!! :O majority of my dragons are imps LOL
I've been trying to look for a coatl or noc with crystal/facet that I like~ but thank you for letting me know about them! Hopefully my future hatchlings will sell haha


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro also has a hatchery.

I breed coatls/wildclaws and a new pair that is noc/coatl.

Cry/face UB/Smoke/gembond/smoke
One pair: 30-60k






My HG pair HadesxPersephone: 40-100k
X/White/White black-goldenrod. A big range, but that means more profitability










My other random pair
20-40k









Noc/coatl pair isnt ready yet. But their range will be
Lavender-Jade/Obs/Maize; Pastel gothhhh late train lol

I just check the AH and sees what sells. Mostly Cry/Face/Iri/Shim are nice combos. Matching eyes gets a bit more money!


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> omg the'yre all gorgeous!!! *u* the first one though, must have one of them babies!!! :O majority of my dragons are imps LOL
> I've been trying to look for a coatl or noc with crystal/facet that I like~ but thank you for letting me know about them! Hopefully my future hatchlings will sell haha



Happily, they're on a nest of 3 eggs which hatches tomorrow~ : D All the hatchlings will be for sale. 

Best of luck making money from breeding dragons!

I forgot to mention before, pastels are super popular now. As are goth pastels. And trees. So you could try making pairs of those and selling them.


----------



## rosabelle

S a t a n i said:


> Astro also has a hatchery.
> 
> I breed coatls/wildclaws and a new pair that is noc/coatl.
> 
> Cry/face UB/Smoke/gembond/smoke
> One pair: 30-60k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HG pair HadesxPersephone: 40-100k
> X/White/White black-goldenrod. A big range, but that means more profitability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other random pair
> 20-40k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noc/coatl pair isnt ready yet. But their range will be
> Lavender-Jade/Obs/Maize; Pastel gothhhh late train lol
> 
> I just check the AH and sees what sells. Mostly Cry/Face/Iri/Shim are nice combos. Matching eyes gets a bit more money!


Those are gorgeous crystal/facets :O 



Xanarcah said:


> Happily, they're on a nest of 3 eggs which hatches tomorrow~ : D All the hatchlings will be for sale.
> 
> Best of luck making money from breeding dragons!
> 
> I forgot to mention before, pastels are super popular now. As are goth pastels. And trees. So you could try making pairs of those and selling them.


Ooh let me know ;u; I don't know if I want a male one or a female one yet LOL and thanks!
yea, I've noticed since I was looking at hatchery threads


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have 2 of the offspring from the first pair. Twins and I love them  They will be my Kelp bed exalt team when I get them to level 25.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Ooh let me know ;u; I don't know if I want a male one or a female one yet LOL and thanks!
> yea, I've noticed since I was looking at hatchery threads



I'm hoping I get a nice split nest, gender wise, but it's all down to luck. xD; 

If you want to see what they'd look like as adults, the parents are on the first page of my lair. They've got identical colors, so the babies will be exact copies.

Oh, Sakura posted the twins. : D


----------



## rosabelle

They're beautiful, Sakura! 8D



Xanarcah said:


> I'm hoping I get a nice split nest, gender wise, but it's all down to luck. xD;
> 
> If you want to see what they'd look like as adults, the parents are on the first page of my lair. They've got identical colors, so the babies will be exact copies.
> 
> Oh, Sakura posted the twins. : D



I hope you do!  when do they hatch?


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> They're beautiful, Sakura! 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do!  when do they hatch?



Tomorrow. : D


----------



## Creeper$

Ok so storytime.

A few weeks ago, I was struggling to raise $$ for my lair expand, which was 90k, right? When I finally paid it off, I was overjoyed--as well as flat broke. I've been selling and breeding like mad, and somehow I've scrounged up almost enough for my _next_ expansion. Seeing that, I sold every dragon in my lair that wasn't a seriously good breeder, on a coli team, or being useful. I was over my expand fee and now had a loooot of space. 

aND I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF BECAUSE THAT WAS LIKE 130K AND YOU KNOW WHAT I DID???? I SAID NOOOO. IM GONNA SAVE IT. AND I STUCK THAT SONOFA IN MY VAULT AND YEEEE.

clears throat


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> 120kg or 130kg is about the usual price I think.
> 
> I want a bone fiend. We should quest/save up together. o:



omg you would overtake me in an instant haha! sooooo many gems ;_;


----------



## Naiad

when you finally let a pair breed and then their babies end up cuter than you thought they'd be
_where have I been all my life_

light smoke on dark colors is queen :')


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> when you finally let a pair breed and then their babies end up cuter than you thought they'd be
> _where have I been all my life_
> 
> light smoke on dark colors is queen :')



Show show show


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Lots of saving. : D After you get settled into the site, making money becomes easier. It usually takes some time to save up, though. But you could theoretically get 1mil in a week and a half pretty easily if you spent the time doing it. That's 100k per day. So a few exalts, some Coli farming, and some time at the Fairgrounds.



Ohhhh wow O.O I got alot to catch up to then because I want those sprites! &#55357;&#56476;

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=12414846

Also! Could someone buy this little fella for me and hold him in your lair until my other hatclings are moved into the babysitters lair lol Ill pay you back his 11k and a little more for the favor! I'm falling in love with the Skydancers Cry/Iris/Gem theme  got two others in my lair


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> Ok so storytime.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was struggling to raise $$ for my lair expand, which was 90k, right? When I finally paid it off, I was overjoyed--as well as flat broke. I've been selling and breeding like mad, and somehow I've scrounged up almost enough for my _next_ expansion. Seeing that, I sold every dragon in my lair that wasn't a seriously good breeder, on a coli team, or being useful. I was over my expand fee and now had a loooot of space.
> 
> aND I AM SO PROUD OF MYSELF BECAUSE THAT WAS LIKE 130K AND YOU KNOW WHAT I DID???? I SAID NOOOO. IM GONNA SAVE IT. AND I STUCK THAT SONOFA IN MY VAULT AND YEEEE.
> 
> clears throat



Well done! Nice job on simultaneously making space in your lair and also saving money!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> omg you would overtake me in an instant haha! sooooo many gems ;_;



I'm also probably a lot better at spending insane amounts of gems on a whim. XD; we'd probably be evenly matched in the end because after the Light Sprite I got dead lazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohhhh wow O.O I got alot to catch up to then because I want those sprites! ��
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=12414846
> 
> Also! Could someone buy this little fella for me and hold him in your lair until my other hatclings are moved into the babysitters lair lol Ill pay you back his 11k and a little more for the favor! I'm falling in love with the Skydancers Cry/Iris/Gem theme  got two others in my lair



Here are a couple inspirational pictures for you ~



Spoiler: Lafiel and Retro don't look at these okay



I warned you two okay, so don't have a heart attack again. o:

http://i.imgur.com/fc6Ea44.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1MQv46R.jpg



Don't let anyone tell you a recent joiner can't achieve collecting the sprites. They're wrong, _you can do it._


Also, I bought the Skydancer. CR me for it whenever you have the space.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> -snip-



Oh my god! You have all those sprites!? 

Thank you for buying him! I'll be expanding my lair soon, what's your Username?


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh my god! You have all those sprites!?
> 
> Thank you for buying him! I'll be expanding my lair soon, what's your Username?



There are a few more attached to some of my dragons, most notably this one:






My username is Xanarcah, the same as on TBT.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah OMG why...... I am dying...

- - - Post Merge - - -

No wonder the prices keep going up. People are hoarding them :O


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> There are a few more attached to some of my dragons, most notably this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My username is Xanarcah, the same as on TBT.



My heart is hurting after seeing so many of them. How O.O in 6 months !?


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Xanarcah OMG why...... I am dying...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No wonder the prices keep going up. People are hoarding them :O



Well, they dropped like half their price during NoN when people flooded the AH with old retired items,  I'd have been crazy not to buy at that time. XD; something for 300k that's usually 800k? I can't resist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> My heart is hurting after seeing so many of them. How O.O in 6 months !?



I joined in October, decided to quest for them all in November 30, and got them all by January 11. And then got lazy for the next 3 months. XD;

I've been posting most of the treasure earning tips I have, so use them well ~


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Well done! Nice job on simultaneously making space in your lair and also saving money!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm also probably a lot better at spending insane amounts of gems on a whim. XD; we'd probably be evenly matched in the end because after the Light Sprite I got dead lazy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here are a couple inspirational pictures for you ~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lafiel and Retro don't look at these okay
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you two okay, so don't have a heart attack again. o:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fc6Ea44.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/1MQv46R.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you a recent joiner can't achieve collecting the sprites. They're wrong, _you can do it._
> 
> 
> Also, I bought the Skydancer. CR me for it whenever you have the space.




> goes to images
> bYE
> dead inside

- - - Post Merge - - -

I DIDNT SEE THE WARNING

I'll
be in the corner


----------



## VioletPrincess

Me too... OMG. You should have put my name in there too. I don't think I can recover from that. Runs to fairgrounds...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Well, they dropped like half their price during NoN when people flooded the AH with old retired items,  I'd have been crazy not to buy at that time. XD; something for 300k that's usually 800k? I can't resist.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I joined in October, decided to quest for them all in November 30, and got them all by January 11. And then got lazy for the next 3 months. XD;
> 
> I've been posting most of the treasure earning tips I have, so use them well ~



My goodness o.o I'm going to try and breed my skydancers when they are ready since their offspring's will probably sell for at least 10k :3 with this whole Nature DOM thing I've been able to make at least 80k in a day if I have a few fodder lol right now I'm poor after buying and expansion


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> > goes to images
> > bYE
> > dead inside
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I DIDNT SEE THE WARNING
> 
> I'll
> be in the corner



I am sorry for you. XD; I'll put links in white text or something next time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> Me too... OMG. You should have put my name in there too. I don't think I can recover from that. Runs to fairgrounds...



You weren't there to have a heart attack the first two times. XD; also, I sent you those two screenshots on Skype last night.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> My goodness o.o I'm going to try and breed my skydancers when they are ready since their offspring's will probably sell for at least 10k :3 with this whole Nature DOM thing I've been able to make at least 80k in a day if I have a few fodder lol right now I'm poor after buying and expansion



Yep, and if they don't sell, train and exalt them as adults and definitely make the treasure that way. 

Oh! Speaking of selling hatchlings... This is turning into a suuuper heated battle. It's a thing that happens where in the last 2 hours or so on Sat night both flights try to buy out the AH. Hatchling prices can skyrocket to 10k+. It might be worth buying cheap hatchlings and selling them in the final hour to make a ton of money for no work.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> You make my hoard look like a joke! But on the bright side, I only need 3 more sprites.



My hoard is a beast with a mind of its own. It just eats everything. 

Congrats! It wasn't that long ago you were swearing off buying the sprites and look how far you've come! : D

Which ones do you still need?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I still need Lightning, Arcane, and Light.  I mostly did it by selling Mycena Cave items and currency.



Not bad at all, especially for getting fire already! 

And yeah, MC is amazing for cross site trades. I prefer their games as well. But the rest of the site is awful. XD;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I like the art, but their customs are SO expensive. Luckily there's a bunch of people who want Mycena and have FR stuff.



True, it's not as bad as Khimeros. Khimeros art is pretty, but I think it fails as a pet site. It's like having a gallery of pictures, not a pet. 

I joined because I realized that my friend's account ID was really low, which meant it was a brand new site. My account is in the 3000s. I figured if I jumped in early and for a bunch of their collectible items or anything from events it might be worth bank later on. Like the Light Sprite here on FR.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Not bad at all, especially for getting fire already!
> 
> And yeah, MC is amazing for cross site trades. I prefer their games as well. But the rest of the site is awful. XD;





Cuppycakez said:


> I like the art, but their customs are SO expensive. Luckily there's a bunch of people who want Mycena and have FR stuff.




God bless

their trading system with FR is great tbh, but I'm not spending $10 for one animal and then $15 more for accessories lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> God bless
> 
> their trading system with FR is great tbh, but I'm not spending $10 for one animal and then $15 more for accessories lmao



And I think their customs start at like $40, right? Ouch. 

Are either of you doing their spring event right now?


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> There are a few more attached to some of my dragons, most notably this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My username is Xanarcah, the same as on TBT.




LIGHT SPRITE GANG. AYYYY


BBCode:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> LIGHT SPRITE GANG. AYYYY
> 
> 
> BBCode:



_Fist bump_

Yeaaahhh~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! I'm at 200 tokens, hoping to get to 300 by the end so I can get that Red Chrysalis mushroom thing.



I have 600 tokens so far and a couple pieces of jewelry to send out too. I was thinking of buying the chrysalis for the mushrooms and some of the last year's chrysalis stuff, but I don't know what to get. D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I only have 100 tokens lol


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Tomorrow will be their final hours right? :O Of Nature vs Lightning


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Tomorrow will be their final hours right? :O Of Nature vs Lightning



Yes, it ends at 11:50 pm server time.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh, people are still taking MC stuff? i wasnt aware that it was still a thing but maybe i should actually look at the forums lmao


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> Show show show

















adult previews of the babbus <3​


----------



## Xanarcah

Hatched 2 boys and a girl ~






They're identical, so there's not much point in me posting them all. 

Selling for 40k each, 30k each if you joined in the last window. They're all nameless for now, so please name if you buy. : D I'll be continuing my DDR naming scheme if they make it as far as the AH.


----------



## Peisinoe

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=86152&page=1



Person is starting over. If you are interested in a dragon message them. New members, let them know they might give you a discount


----------



## Peisinoe

- - - Post Merge - - -







Last call before my fiance sends them off to be exalted


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I bought this guy for exalting but I find him very cute and will probably keep him if no one wants to buy him and give him a home.

He's lvl 9, if i exalt to the Nature flight they give me 18k so yeh offers i guess? lol


----------



## Peisinoe

Very pretty! If only I had lair space ;(

Also help me name her?






Sailor scout!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> Very pretty! If only I had lair space ;(
> 
> Also help me name her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sailor scout!



If you're interested in him I can hold him until you make space? I don't mind c: and she's super cute! Try maybe some greek goddess names?


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> If you're interested in him I can hold him until you make space? I don't mind c: and she's super cute! Try maybe some greek goddess names?



No it's okay. I have too many dragons as it is. And I want to get exalt fodder breeding pair. Thanks though!


----------



## Naiad

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I bought this guy for exalting but I find him very cute and will probably keep him if no one wants to buy him and give him a home.
> 
> He's lvl 9, if i exalt to the Nature flight they give me 18k so yeh offers i guess? lol



ahh, I've been looking for a dragon with that combo for a long time ; v ;
23k??


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hatched these lovely little imps this morning. All girls and I love their colours :O Ok I caved and kept one.

If you are interested send me a CR. I will be out for the day but home this afternoon.



Spoiler: Crystal/Facet/Underbelly Imp Asking 35K But there is a Bell Tree Discount of course


----------



## FancyThat

Finished decorating my progen, she's now a dragon worthy of Arcane . She has a unicorn familiar as well :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Finished decorating my progen, she's now a dragon worthy of Arcane . She has a unicorn familiar as well :3.



Oh wow, Crystal, Facet, Smoke already! As a lazy butt who still has triple basic progens, I'm impressed. o:

She looks great! And you got really lucky with that tert too.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Oh wow, Crystal, Facet, Smoke already! As a lazy butt who still has triple basic progens, I'm impressed. o:
> 
> She looks great! And you got really lucky with that tert too.



Thanks ^^, a lot of it was down to luck tbh. I found dragon eggs while scavenging (I currently still have 2 arcane eggs in my hoard I could sell), chests and familiar doubles, I'm pretty quick at the puzzle mini game and I was given some decorative items by other people in Arcane.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

N i c o said:


> ahh, I've been looking for a dragon with that combo for a long time ; v ;
> 23k??



Yes that's fine! I sent you a pm c:


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So i was in the Scry changing around my progen and, I found a Crystal/Eyespots/Circuit design i would love to see her ass, but I can't buy anything to change her colors right? :c


----------



## FancyThat

Frances-Simoun said:


> So i was in the Scry changing around my progen and, I found a Crystal/Eyespots/Circuit design i would love to see her ass, but I can't buy anything to change her colors right? :c



There's the tri-coloured scroll (I think that's what it's called) that changes all three colours I think, but from what I've read you don't get to choose the new colours it's random so it's a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

FancyThat said:


> There's the tri-coloured scroll (I think that's what it's called) that changes all three colours I think, but from what I've read you don't get to choose the new colours it's random so it's a bit of a gamble.



Ohh I see, that is a bit of gamble indeed lol I want Ice/Obsidian/Carribean colors xD


----------



## Naiad

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohh I see, that is a bit of gamble indeed lol I want Ice/Obsidian/Carribean colors xD









there's a male ridgeback with these colors in the AH ^^


----------



## FancyThat

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohh I see, that is a bit of gamble indeed lol I want Ice/Obsidian/Carribean colors xD



Yes they were talking about it in a thread in the Arcane forums, I wish you could just pick the colouring with it.



N i c o said:


> there's a male ridgeback with these colors in the AH ^^



This is what I've been doing, much easier to breed the colours you need . I've been planning a few breeding projects, most recent one I needed a magenta/magenta/magenta dragon to breed with a lavender/lavender/purple and I found this pretty girl reasonably priced in the AH


----------



## Frances-Simoun

N i c o said:


> there's a male ridgeback with these colors in the AH ^^



I think someone bought him, although I wanted that color scheme for my progen but sadly you can't pick xD tho i'd still fix her up with different genes


----------



## Naiad

selling these quadruple ice babies <3 


Spoiler






 











female/female/male

Newbies can CR for 15k off, regular members can CR for 10k off ^^
Also willing to take 300 BTB each.​


----------



## FancyThat

N i c o said:


> selling these quadruple ice babies <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> female/female/male
> 
> Newbies can CR for 15k off, regular members can CR for 10k off ^^
> Also willing to take 300 BTB each.​



Could you hold a female for me until tomorrow? I have no lair space right now. I'd like to pay BTB if possible :3.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

My right hand is cramping from so much exalt training my god x.x


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cuppycakez said:


> I think you need to take a break FR
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91011



That picture has made me laugh so much xD


----------



## Naiad

FancyThat said:


> Could you hold a female for me until tomorrow? I have no lair space right now. I'd like to pay BTB if possible :3.



Sure ^^ I'll send a CR in a sec, accept whenever you have space


----------



## FancyThat

N i c o said:


> Sure ^^ I'll send a CR in a sec, accept whenever you have space



Thanks ^^, sending BTB now :3.


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: all 15k treasure



































new babs for sale~ send CR to Kikay if interested


----------



## Xanarcah

DOM PSA: hatchlings are scraping 8k, now's the time to be keeping an eye on how high they'll go and sell off any you have for mad profit!

Less than 3 hours left in this battle ~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I just got gifted a Nature Sprite T____T my flight is too good to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its freaking 1:23am for me. And here I am with 3 lvl 7 dergs and 6 hatchlings waiting for Nature to skyrocket their prices -falls asleep -


----------



## Shirohibiki

since its the last hour i guess its worthless to try to buy and resell huh. o well


----------



## Xanarcah

LIGHTNING OVERTURNED NATURE IN THE LAST 5 MINUTES OF THE BATTLE!

Also hatchlings hit 10k each, not bad ~


----------



## Astro0

ohhh shieeeet i didn't think lightning would win!! congrats if anyone here is in lightning!

in other news i'm so glad i started using the vault to save money, its so handy for saving! 1.1mil and counting  (WHICH IS A LOT FOR ME OKAY PEOPLE WITH LIGHT SPRITES)


----------



## FancyThat

Congrats to Lightning, my fianc? is in that flight so I guess he'll be happy this week.

I had two Skydancer hatchlings born today 













My fianc? pinched the top one already but the other is still available if anyone wants to make an offer :3.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I was totally rooting for Nature, At least they still got second place. lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> ohhh shieeeet i didn't think lightning would win!! congrats if anyone here is in lightning!
> 
> in other news i'm so glad i started using the vault to save money, its so handy for saving! 1.1mil and counting  (WHICH IS A LOT FOR ME OKAY PEOPLE WITH LIGHT SPRITES)



I know, right? Nature had the top spot for so long the final day I thought they would be the ones to win. But it just goes to show that Dom isn't over til the final second, and a flight that gets complacent can still lose it. Congrats to Lightning and Nature on their hard fought battle!

Also, well done! 1mil is really great! Saving treasure can be hard, you can ask Stina how many times I've come to her going 'Stina nooo monies! D:'

Hint: it's a lot of times


----------



## Xanarcah

Aaaaaaah I won something from Earth's raffle! : D now what prize to choose ~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I just found a Unhatched Light egg  yay! I want to collect them all and then sell if I find extras <3


----------



## FancyThat

Frances-Simoun said:


> I just found a Unhatched Light egg  yay! I want to collect them all and then sell if I find extras <3



I love finding the eggs , part of me really wants to hatch them though which seems foolish as they sell for so much but I'm curious.

I'm trying to get my treasure up today, just 20k away from my next lair expansion .


----------



## Creeper$

Hhhhhhh could one of you expert people give me some advice on how to profit off of pushes? And maybe fests cuz i always finish broke??


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> Hhhhhhh could one of you expert people give me some advice on how to profit off of pushes? And maybe fests cuz i always finish broke??




Big Dom pushes. People pay over for exalt price. If you have unwanted adults train them to level 8-10 and you can make an extra 2-5k over exalting yourself. 

They also pay more near the end of the dom week. 

Saving extra level 25s and selling them during dom is good as well. 

I had one I got for 175k. Sold it for about 450k. 

For festivals:
If you farm a lot. Then sell your currency during the first 2-3 days, also sell your chests. People pay more during the first 2-3. Currency prices drops midway during the week. 



Alsoooo:
















For sale! Imps are beautiful *.*


----------



## Frances-Simoun

FancyThat said:


> I love finding the eggs , part of me really wants to hatch them though which seems foolish as they sell for so much but I'm curious.
> 
> I'm trying to get my treasure up today, just 20k away from my next lair expansion .



My next lair expansion is 65k, and i need to get 2 ambush and one eliminate for my two other dragons xD so much T to get.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So question, does the exalt payout when done yourself, is it random? I got 10k for one and then 9k for the other two ._.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Sometimes when I exalt level 7's i get from 10.5k-11 lol. Idk why but it happens haha


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Does dragon breed Influence in the price? Cause all were lvl 6 and two that got 9k were guardians while the 10k was wildclaw


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

Frances-Simoun said:


> My next lair expansion is 65k, and i need to get 2 ambush and one eliminate for my two other dragons xD so much T to get.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So question, does the exalt payout when done yourself, is it random? I got 10k for one and then 9k for the other two ._.



Mine was 90k lol, got it earlier though . Now I'm flat broke so I've been playing some mini games, no luck selling dragons , no idea why as they are reasonably priced I think but I read now is a bad time to be selling. I've also been focusing on the Coli as I'd been kind of neglecting it, I have a team of level 9 right now and a few level 4 in my lair.


----------



## FancyThat

I have to stop looking in the marketplace and AH, every time I go there I blow through all my treasure .


----------



## Frances-Simoun

FancyThat said:


> Mine was 90k lol, got it earlier though . Now I'm flat broke so I've been playing some mini games, no luck selling dragons , no idea why as they are reasonably priced I think but I read now is a bad time to be selling. I've also been focusing on the Coli as I'd been kind of neglecting it, I have a team of level 9 right now and a few level 4 in my lair.



My coli teams are 13 , 15 and 25 lol i need to get their items soon, currently have 74k saved, but i want to save most of it for the water holiday


----------



## FireNinja1

FancyThat said:


> I have to stop looking in the marketplace and AH, every time I go there I blow through all my treasure .



Use the Vault so you're not as tempted to spend treasure and gems


----------



## FancyThat

Frances-Simoun said:


> My coli teams are 13 , 15 and 25 lol i need to get their items soon, currently have 74k saved, but i want to save most of it for the water holiday



I've not been buying many stones for mine, I've found a few to use as well although not all can be used by me as they're for specific flight. Must get around to selling them. Ohh yes there's the festival soon, should be fun .



FireNinja1 said:


> Use the Vault so you're not as tempted to spend treasure and gems



It's a good idea, I'll have to try it although I think I'd still be tempted to spend it because I can access it . I can make treasure fairly quickly though, I'm addicted to the mini games and I'm quite fast on the puzzles, I usually play on mobile while I should be doing other things lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

A heads up on prices so you can start saving now.

Dom discount festival skins/accents cost 29750. So I think thats 35k a skin?

There are 6 skins and 6 accents that get released for each festival!


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> A heads up on prices so you can start saving now.
> 
> Dom discount festival skins/accents cost 29750. So I think thats 35k a skin?
> 
> There are 6 skins and 6 accents that get released for each festival!



This~

That makes it 357k per full set of festival skins/accents if you buy them through someone with the Dominance Discount, and 420k if you buy them without the discount. 

The festival will start next Sunday, the 26th and run until rollover the following Saturday. To take full advantage of gathering festival currency, you'll want to have a coli team leveled and ready to go. The best venues for farming this time around look like they'll be Kelp Beds, Arena, Forgotten Cave, and Bamboo Fall. All venues will drop festival currency, though, so don't worry if your team can't reach the best farming venues by the time the festival starts. 

Additionally, this week Water is pushing to have Dominance for the week of their festival! Their raffle is here, in case you wanted to sell them some dragons and have a chance at winning some cool prizes!


----------



## toxapex

Hey I'm not flat broke anymore, I might be getting the hang of this... after like 6 months rip


----------



## Creeper$

169 pages ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## VioletPrincess

Really hope this one makes it in :O


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Oh no guys, I need this accent:






I also need a WC to wear it. 

Chubby little birbs are my weakness. .-.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Oh no guys, I need this accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need a WC to wear it.
> 
> Chubby little birbs are my weakness. .-.



i have a Dire Need


----------



## Peisinoe

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Really hope this one makes it in :O



It might, but it might not. If it doesnt go through then, the artist might release it on their own=gem sales for FR.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So I finally have a chance at a Water sprite for 380k with a payment plan kind of thing! I guess I need to really REALLY make use of my flights profit push and Water flight DOM push. If anyone has exalt fodder for 6-9k send them my way  username is Kimizi


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> So I finally have a chance at a Water sprite for 380k with a payment plan kind of thing! I guess I need to really REALLY make use of my flights profit push and Water flight DOM push. If anyone has exalt fodder for 6-9k send them my way  username is Kimizi



Nice!! You should look into getting exalt fodder pairs. If you have room.

Different plentiful breeds. So you can get max hatches! They'll end up paying for themselves after 1 nest usually


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> Nice!! You should look into getting exalt fodder pairs. If you have room.
> 
> Different plentiful breeds. So you can get max hatches! They'll end up paying for themselves after 1 nest usually




YEP I have to do that soon xD right now my lair is now full thanks to Xan selling me dragons. So its good right now! Got 10 to train tomorrow after college zomg


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> YEP I have to do that soon xD right now my lair is now full thanks to Xan selling me dragons. So its good right now! Got 10 to train tomorrow after college zomg



Just did a little AH sniping to get you started. : D


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: sellinngggg 12k each in the AH or send a CR to Astro0 for 10k ;)















This one is XYX, triple genned, just doesn't look like it bc its white iri and white underbelly!















Also just bred my nature WC pair and my tiger coatl pair for the first time, i'm so excited to see the babies!!


----------



## Creeper$

i am so dONE


----------



## FancyThat

Ohh those skins look lovely , I hope they're included in the event.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Not sure if this is good but would anyone want 9 gems for 500 btb? Idk the current rate


----------



## VioletPrincess

I think the rate would be about 30 gems for 100 BTB if the rate is still 15K per 100 BTB


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got home late ;-; so I can't really train much but I exalted two so far and I got gifted 61 gems to add to my water sprite funds <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I think the rate would be about 30 gems for 100 BTB if the rate is still 15K per 100 BTB



Ohh currency seems to be easy to get but for me impossible ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ohh currency seems to be easy to get but for me impossible ;-;



What ways have you tried to gain currency? I can give you some tips on things you haven't tried. 


Also, the Water Festival is coming up soon, so there's an amazing opportunity to make a lot of money~


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> What ways have you tried to gain currency? I can give you some tips on things you haven't tried.
> 
> 
> Also, the Water Festival is coming up soon, so there's an amazing opportunity to make a lot of money~



hell yeah kelp beds it up :^))


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I hate the Mire sooooooooo muuuuuuuch :U can't wait till Daedalus is ready for it. His lvl 13 tho T.T gah!

Also I got gifted a bunch of new familiars and holiday currency for Arcane,Light and Earth holidays


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I hate the Mire sooooooooo muuuuuuuch :U can't wait till Daedalus is ready for it. His lvl 13 tho T.T gah!
> 
> Also I got gifted a bunch of new familiars and holiday currency for Arcane,Light and Earth holidays



Are you... leveling exalts in the Mire with a single level 25 that has a Kelp Beds build? o:


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Are you... leveling exalts in the Mire with a single level 25 that has a Kelp Beds build? o:



Yes , its a hell to do. XD Daedalus is gonna be my Mire build but I haven't had time to train him.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> What ways have you tried to gain currency? I can give you some tips on things you haven't tried.
> 
> 
> Also, the Water Festival is coming up soon, so there's an amazing opportunity to make a lot of money~



I've been sellin the materials from gather items and  the fairground games


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've been sellin the materials from gather items and  the fairground games



Have you been checking out the trading post area as well? Tomo's questions only get you 300 per correct answer but every little helps , plus you can sell stuff, get a free item once per day etc.


----------



## Peisinoe

For Newbies 15k!
Older members reg price!


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Yes , its a hell to do. XD Daedalus is gonna be my Mire build but I haven't had time to train him.



I'm impressed. o: that's some serious perseverance you've got. I'm sending over a helper, you're free to use them until Sunday if you'd like. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've been sellin the materials from gather items and  the fairground games



Make sure to do Tomos Questions everyday too for a free 3k. There's a guide with all the answers in the guides forum. 

Buy hatchlings that are 4 or 5 days old and let them age into adults. You can buy the hatchlings for 5 or 6k each, they're automatically worth a lot more as soon as they become adults. 

Start fighting in the coliseum. I'm so serious. I took a look at the three dragons you're using to fight with and you're probably having a hard time because the Tundra and Skydancer don't start with scratch. Buy scratch stones from the AH, and equip them over meditate. Scratch all your enemies to death.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Loving double exalt in the mire. Still learning a little but its so much easier.



Spoiler: Babes for sale~Not listed yet


----------



## Xanarcah

Excited for my new breeding pair to start producing pretty cotton candy babies in a few weeks ~


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: For sale~


















up on AH


----------



## Xanarcah

I need to make 75mil whyyyy

_Dying forever_


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Excited for my new breeding pair to start producing pretty cotton candy babies in a few weeks ~



Xan

Xan pls
But srsly don't go into the hatchery biz cuz i'm sure you'd destroy us all at that too


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> Xan
> 
> Xan pls
> But srsly don't go into the hatchery biz cuz i'm sure you'd destroy us all at that too



Not to worry, I'm waaaay too lazy to start up a hatchery. : D I can barely keep track of my sales/buying threads, let alone run an actual hatchery with pinglists and stuff. Gonna leave the hatchery business to Lafiel and the others. 

Still gonna breed pretty babies, though~


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> I need to make 75mil whyyyy
> 
> _Dying forever_



why do you need to make 75mil??? that is so much omg


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> why do you need to make 75mil??? that is so much omg



That's the approximate price of a Bone Fiend in treasure. That's like 140kg at a 530 rate. 


Oh! Here's why you'd get a Skycat first~ So last night I was doing really well with saving! I had around 7.5kg and some treasure AND THEN

I spent it aaallll on a single dragon. 






_Because I have money and I have self control, but *never at the same time*_. .-.


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> That's the approximate price of a Bone Fiend in treasure. That's like 140kg at a 530 rate.
> 
> 
> Oh! Here's why you'd get a Skycat first~ So last night I was doing really well with saving! I had around 7.5kg and some treasure AND THEN
> 
> I spent it aaallll on a single dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Because I have money and I have self control, but *never at the same time*_. .-.



Jesus thats worse than me


----------



## desy

I need to clear some room to hatch another nest of babies, so I've got a couple of hatchlings (and a couple adults) for sale! Not really sure how people determine dragon value, so make an offer? (Also if anyone could maybe point me in the right direction for dragon prices that would be great?)


Spoiler: hatchlings
































Spoiler: dragons


----------



## VioletPrincess

I will be stalking the marketplace for Festival skins. Feel free to send me a message if you would like me to get any of them with Waters discount. I am generally on Flight Rising most of the day. I would be glad to help out.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I will be stalking the marketplace for Festival skins. Feel free to send me a message if you would like me to get any of them with Waters discount. I am generally on Flight Rising most of the day. I would be glad to help out.



I'm totally going to take you up on this next week~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So this happened again.. I got these two as exalt fodder, but they are too cute to exalt, I was planning on keeping them as a pair but they are siblings so they can't mate.

Idk if to look for other coalts that match them and have them be their pairs and keep them both or to sell them to someone who won't exalt them


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I will be stalking the marketplace for Festival skins. Feel free to send me a message if you would like me to get any of them with Waters discount. I am generally on Flight Rising most of the day. I would be glad to help out.



Thanks so much I'll take you up on that ^^, is your username the same?


----------



## rosabelle

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I will be stalking the marketplace for Festival skins. Feel free to send me a message if you would like me to get any of them with Waters discount. I am generally on Flight Rising most of the day. I would be glad to help out.


Same here! thank you so much!  can I add you? 



Frances-Simoun said:


> So this happened again.. I got these two as exalt fodder, but they are too cute to exalt, I was planning on keeping them as a pair but they are siblings so they can't mate.
> 
> Idk if to look for other coalts that match them and have them be their pairs and keep them both or to sell them to someone who won't exalt them


Thats some nice exalt fodder  maybe you can keep one and find a breeding pair and exalt the other? rip


----------



## Frances-Simoun

rosabelle said:


> Same here! thank you so much!  can I add you?
> 
> 
> Thats some nice exalt fodder  maybe you can keep one and find a breeding pair and exalt the other? rip




I can't decide on who to exalt Dx I love them


----------



## VioletPrincess

rosabelle said:


> Same here! thank you so much!  can I add you?



Yep that would be great.  CinnaPhoenix is my FR name. There is also a link in my signature.



FancyThat said:


> Thanks so much I'll take you up on that ^^, is your username the same?



Yep there is a link in my signature


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> So this happened again.. I got these two as exalt fodder, but they are too cute to exalt, I was planning on keeping them as a pair but they are siblings so they can't mate.
> 
> Idk if to look for other coalts that match them and have them be their pairs and keep them both or to sell them to someone who won't exalt them



I might take you up on one of them or both. Wow they are nice. Maybe trade 1:1 for exalt fodder?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> I might take you up on one of them or both. Wow they are nice. Maybe trade 1:1 for exalt fodder?



I decided to keep them both and find them each a mate, I can let you know when ever they have hatchlings tho! I'm trying to make sure the pairs I get for them are just like them and have a nice color range :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> I decided to keep them both and find them each a mate, I can let you know when ever they have hatchlings tho! I'm trying to make sure the pairs I get for them are just like them and have a nice color range :3



They're lovely!! Please let me know


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yep that would be great.  CinnaPhoenix is my FR name. There is also a link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep there is a link in my signature



Thanks for accepting my friend request on there :3, I'll totally help you and everyone else out during Starfall. 

My fianc? is in Lightening so he said if anyone wants his discount during their festival he's happy to help .


----------



## Xanarcah

For anyone who hoardsells their Coli Materials, here is a thread that's offering more treasure than the hoardsell price. Could be worth it in the long run if you Coli a lot.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> For anyone who hoardsells their Coli Materials, here is a thread that's offering more treasure than the hoardsell price. Could be worth it in the long run if you Coli a lot.



Beyond upset i just saw this AFTER i hoardsold my materials :U ffs


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAAAA Look who I got today~












Spent a small fortune to dress them all up too (mostly the second Adornments I had to buy), but it's about time I had more apparel and I can think of the Adornments as investments.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Please tell me you are breeding them. Looking for a male skydancer for my tree girl


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Please tell me you are breeding them. Looking for a male skydancer for my tree girl



Yep, this is my new breeding pair! : D


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yay  they will be lovely.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am in love :O Thank you for the advice Xan


----------



## Peisinoe

Spoiler: The fruits of the Coli









This is all from Coli as well as taking advantage of Dom discounts. It can be done!! Just gotta work : D

- - - Post Merge - - -





ALSO FIRST 5 EGG NEST. IN MY ENTIRE FR CAREER.

ALSO I GOT MY FIRST AMBUSH DROP LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO IN MY ENTIRE COLI CAREER.

ITS CRAY 

5 EGG NESTS YAYAYAYAY---> OH **** LAIR SPACE


----------



## Naiad

so many babies ; v ;



Spoiler






























































one more nest to hatch and i haven't even priced these OTL


----------



## Peisinoe

N i c o said:


> so many babies ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more nest to hatch and i haven't even priced these OTL




i need thistle crystal. neeeeed


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> Spoiler: The fruits of the Coli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all from Coli as well as taking advantage of Dom discounts. It can be done!! Just gotta work : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO FIRST 5 EGG NEST. IN MY ENTIRE FR CAREER.
> 
> ALSO I GOT MY FIRST AMBUSH DROP LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO IN MY ENTIRE COLI CAREER.
> 
> ITS CRAY
> 
> 5 EGG NESTS YAYAYAYAY---> OH **** LAIR SPACE



Oh em geee 5 babies !!! And dang haha where do you farm in the Coli? XD


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: ayy stil selling these! 10k in AH, 8k if you send a CR to Astro0


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> Oh em geee 5 babies !!! And dang haha where do you farm in the Coli? XD



I sell all my food lol. It takes a long time to sell but it does move


----------



## Autem

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: ayy stil selling these! 10k in AH, 8k if you send a CR to Astro0



I just send a crossroad! I'm really too poor to be spending more treasure but I couldn't resist .


----------



## Peisinoe

OP fans!!






Doflamingo is bae!!!!


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> OP fans!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doflamingo is bae!!!!



That is beautiful! 

I've got so many dragons I'm going to have to expand again soon , I brought a male pearl catcher with good colours but I don't like he's genes so he's my next project.


----------



## Autem

Is anybody interested in buying this dragon?



Spoiler: Dragon









Since I'm a newbie I'm not sure how much he would go for but I'll probably end up exalting if no one buys.


----------



## Coach

I'm selling two ambush stones, if anybody is interested? 

Looking for 50k each (Lowest AH price when I last checked)


----------



## fup10k

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=124628&page=4
Selling all unnamed dragons starting on this page onward

non cry-face's are 50btb
Cry-face's are 100btb 
The tripple white cry-face's are 200btb

pm me please


----------



## infinikitten

FancyThat said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> I've got so many dragons I'm going to have to expand again soon , I brought a male pearl catcher with good colours but I don't like he's genes so he's my next project.



This is such a perfect Doffy dragon, oh my lord

ETA: lol the image didn't carry over in the quote, whoopsy


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> I've got so many dragons I'm going to have to expand again soon , I brought a male pearl catcher with good colours but I don't like he's genes so he's my next project.



Show us!!



infinikitten said:


> This is such a perfect Doffy dragon, oh my lord
> 
> ETA: lol the image didn't carry over in the quote, whoopsy




YAAAAS. Doffy is bae. I kind of want to make a Corazon, Law, and Straw hat dragons now.


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Show us!!



ok meet Heartsong ^^






I really like the colours when I changed the genes in the workshop, I plan to change he's genes to Iridescent/facet/smoke , I'd post a pic of the changes but I'm on mobile.


Oh and the people in Arcane are super sweet, we have threads to help people get their dream dragons and free appeal etc. here's mine that they generously helped me get, meet Sephiroth 






I've donated to the causes and helped others get dream dragons as well .


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> I sell all my food lol. It takes a long time to sell but it does move



So i follwed what you did and yep it's great !



Spoiler: Yay AH


----------



## Shirohibiki

xan its all your fault i spent 400 gems on this 

but its so cute,,,


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> xan its all your fault i spent 400 gems on this
> 
> but its so cute,,,



The budgies are worth it. : D 

I still need to buy a dragon to wear mine.


----------



## Peisinoe

FRIENDS

I once had a lair theme dream. I achieved it at 95%. 5 dragons didnt have the right genes.

WELL I got bored. SO MAJOR LAIR PURGE

I MEAN LIKE 40+ dragons

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061

anything with money bag is at 25k; trained dragons are more though

But I will do discount for tbt at 14k lol

If you're interested send me CR!


----------



## Astro0

ayyyyy wavecrest! i loooove all the accents! and the apparel is pretty cooooooool!


----------



## Autem

All the skins are so cool, I knew I shouldn't have spent all my treasure on dragons  How much do you think it would cost for a skin in TBT?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Tree and nature wildclaw babies! Super cute- 15k in AH, 12k in CR to Astro0!


Spoiler: look how cute they are!!!


----------



## FancyThat

Festival items are really nice, I think I'm going to turn one if my female imps into a water baby with all the cute items .


----------



## rosabelle

I've farmed 23 sand dollars so far in one hour~ just a few more til I get the wavebreak snarler! It's so cute!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Asto I must have the last Wildclaw with the Seraph wings :O But I have no lair space at the moment. Can you hold her until I sell some babies?

Yay festival. I love the Familar  I couldn't sleep in this morning ha ha. I am sniping the marketplace all morning if anyone would like me to get a set of skins and accents


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Asto I must have the last Wildclaw with the Seraph wings :O But I have no lair space at the moment. Can you hold her until I sell some babies?
> 
> Yay festival. I love the Familar  I couldn't sleep in this morning ha ha. I am sniping the marketplace all morning if anyone would like me to get a set of skins and accents



She's out of the auction house and waiting in my lair for you  just send me a CR when you're ready!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you so much


----------



## Autem

Cuppycakez said:


> I'd say maybe around 150? That would come out to 30,000t if the rate is still 20k for 100.



Ok, thanks!


- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> Asto I must have the last Wildclaw with the Seraph wings :O But I have no lair space at the moment. Can you hold her until I sell some babies?
> 
> Yay festival. I love the Familar  I couldn't sleep in this morning ha ha. I am sniping the marketplace all morning if anyone would like me to get a set of skins and accents



I forgot, how much is the discount you get again?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Autem said:


> I forgot, how much is the discount you get again?



A skin or accent would be 29750 for just one. For a full set of 6 Accents and 6 Skins it would be 357K.


----------



## tinyfire

I've got some lovely nature and cry/face nocts(+1 imperial) in the AH if anyone's interested - 5k less by CR.



Spoiler






 30k




 35k (xyx)




 55k




 60k




 50k



I can haggle a bit on prices  

Super happy that we have another festival going on, hoping to get a chest or two leveling dragons!


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh guys! Gathering in water gets you currency as wel'


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got 37 Sand Dollars just by gathering ^.^ !!!

Also Ice FLight is Dominance pushing, here's the link if you guys want to support us ! Payouts are in the first page of the spreadsheet ! And I have 9 spaces available, taking in adults lvl 7 and under! Username is Kimizi!



​


----------



## Xanarcah

Just gonna bring this up again, now that the festival is here~

I've added a couple points to the list, too. 

HERE is the guide that shows where the best venues for farming and getting specific chests. It also shows what skins come inside what chests and all of the different items exclusive to this event!



Xanarcah said:


> During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you trade for festival apparel and familiar. You can either fight in the coliseum for the currency (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), or find it by gathering in the same region as the festival. The next festival is Water's, so gather in Water and fight Water monsters! : D
> 
> There will also be 6 skins and 6 accents for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're 35k each, but you can get them for cheaper (29,750) by having someone from Water buy them for you (provided they win Dom the week before). We have a few TBTers in Water here, so I encourage people to ask them to buy skins/accents.
> 
> In the Coliseum and also with Digging, you can find chests containing skins. Don't open them. D: They're worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Ways to profit from festivals:
> 
> - Sell your currency early in the week. Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for over 1k each. It _usually _drops around the middle of the week and ends up around 400-500t each at the end. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. I usually find around 1 currency for every minute, so that ends up being 60/hour. Imagine 60k per hour in profits.
> 
> - In the Item Sales forum, there will be a looooot of people buying and selling festival currency. The buyers usually set a low price, and the sellers usually have a higher price. I'd suggest either making your own thread to sell the currency at a good price, or waiting til you see a buyer with a high price.
> 
> - Related to selling currency, a ton of people trading old retired festival items and accepting currency will have threads. This is a good way to grab a lot of retired/expensive items without spending any treasure on them.
> 
> - Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later. They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time, but it's a good investment.
> 
> - Sell your Coli drops. After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities.
> 
> - Train fodder dragons to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? Especially since I've heard the best place to farm for Water's festival will be the Kelp Beds, which is ideal for training fodder.
> 
> - Do not open your festival chests. They're worth more unopened than the skin inside is worth. Sell the chest and use the money to buy the skin/accent of your choice. Or just keep the money~
> 
> - If you sell food in the AH for profits, hold off this week and probably the next. Everyone will be in the Coli getting food, so prices will drop or very few people will be buying. Try selling it again after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!




Additionally, I also rent level 25 teams of two dragons. Rates are *5k treasure per dragon, per day*, or *50TBT per dragon per day*. Satani also does level 25 rentals, so let one of us know if you'd like to rent some


----------



## FancyThat

Already brought an item from the Festival store , my mermaid imp so going to look great completely dressed in this years items and accompanied by the familiar. My tribute to water;


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Already brought an item from the Festival store , my mermaid imp so going to look great completely dressed in this years items and accompanied by the familiar. My tribute to water;



Ooh, she looks gorgeous! : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sand Dollars are selling really quickly in the AH, 10 for 15k right now. Time to make some money~


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, she looks gorgeous! : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sand Dollars are selling really quickly in the AH, 10 for 15k right now. Time to make some money~



Ty ^^

Yes I noticed that, I think I'll save back my spare currency from this year to sell next year .


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, she looks gorgeous! : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sand Dollars are selling really quickly in the AH, 10 for 15k right now. Time to make some money~



Oh sweet that's 1.5k per dollar  I might go there soon to sell


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to send me 29K to get a skin?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Omfg God freaking Marmertee is sooooo annoying :I


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Omfg God freaking Marmertee is sooooo annoying :I



I like beating them with one 126 and one 125 str dragon. If you fight with two 125str dragons, it takes 2 scratches and an Eliminate. if you have the combo, it takes just 1 scratch and 1 eliminate. Easy~


----------



## Peisinoe

If you want to sell currency. Sell now before it drops. 

I can see it dropping very fast because of kelp beds and people exalting.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I like beating them with one 126 and one 125 str dragon. If you fight with two 125str dragons, it takes 2 scratches and an Eliminate. if you have the combo, it takes just 1 scratch and 1 eliminate. Easy~



ugh mines are 125str xC I would need to get another tincture of dissolution


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Yes I noticed that, I think I'll save back my spare currency from this year to sell next year .



It might be worth just spending all your currency this year instead of saving it to sell next year. Check out the AH prices on Thresher Flatfins. That was last year's apparel. You might get 98k next year for 65 saved currency, but for 65 currency you could get another apparel~

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> If you want to sell currency. Sell now before it drops.
> 
> I can see it dropping very fast because of kelp beds and people exalting.



This. Also, currency price is largely based on people wanting to buy the festival items but not being able/wanting to coli for it. As soon as people buy the items they want, they'll stop buying the currency and prices will fall.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Hey, could I rent 2 of your dragons? I was to lazy to finish leveling mine before the festival.



Absolutely. : D 

I juuuust rented out Nightrain and Immanence, but I still have Hope and Ruin. Since you've rented from me extensively before, did you want to rent a third dragon for optimal Kelp Beds farming? I have Danger that I'm not using right now.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I like beating them with one 126 and one 125 str dragon. If you fight with two 125str dragons, it takes 2 scratches and an Eliminate. if you have the combo, it takes just 1 scratch and 1 eliminate. Easy~



ugh mines are 125str xC I would need to get another tincture of dissolution


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, that would be awesome! I'll set up the CRs?



Sure. : D 

I juuust finished taking all the birds off of Hope and Ruin. xD; *likes covering dragons in chubby birbs*

As soon as I de-familiar Danger she'll be ready too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> ugh mines are 125str xC I would need to get another tincture of dissolution



Which guide has so much vit? Kiena's?

I'm trying to figure out how much having only 58quick affects battles.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Sure. : D
> 
> I juuust finished taking all the birds off of Hope and Ruin. xD; *likes covering dragons in chubby birbs*
> 
> As soon as I de-familiar Danger she'll be ready too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Which guide has so much vit? Kiena's?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much having only 58quick affects battles.



Nope its one I found on YouTube. It works really well with Kelp beds except Marmertee is being a pain in the arse :U


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> E
> 
> Thank you!! I put familiars on them just incase.



Thanks so much! : D

Happy farming~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Nope its one I found on YouTube. It works really well with Kelp beds except Marmertee is being a pain in the arse :U



It's really similar to Kiena's multipurpose build, which is 126/58/11. Your dragon has a ton more Vit, which makes it last a lot longer. That's probably really useful since you don't have a full team yet. Once you get more leveled to 25, you might find that the hp isn't as useful as the attack because you can kill things before they ever touch you.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## rosabelle

Its so tempting to sell all of my currency ;__; but I really want to save some so I can buy the familiar and apparel + I have one chest I still don't know if I wanna sell.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Its so tempting to sell all of my currency ;__; but I really want to save some so I can buy the familiar and apparel + I have one chest I still don't know if I wanna sell.



Compromise and sell some and spend the rest on the familiar and apparel? The festival goes on for a week, to plenty of time to earn more.


----------



## Peisinoe

Sell now when it's high. Then you can get the currency for cheaper.

For example its like 1.5k per currency now; then weds/thursday it will be 800 currency


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Compromise and sell some and spend the rest on the familiar and apparel? The festival goes on for a week, to plenty of time to earn more.





S a t a n i said:


> Sell now when it's high. Then you can get the currency for cheaper.
> For example its like 1.5k per currency now; then weds/thursday it will be 800 currency


Yup, ended up selling over a half of them and taking advantage. Just trying to farm a lot since might be busy the rest of the week hehe.


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> Sell now when it's high. Then you can get the currency for cheaper.
> 
> For example its like 1.5k per currency now; then weds/thursday it will be 800 currency



This. 

Which meaaans~ If you sell them now, you can buy them back in a few days for cheaper. Earn some treasure and still buy the festival items. Best of both worlds!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I think your dragons are lucky, first battle in and I got a chest!



Just saw this.

That's amazing! : D Which one did you get?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks so much! : D
> 
> Happy farming~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's really similar to Kiena's multipurpose build, which is 126/58/11. Your dragon has a ton more Vit, which makes it last a lot longer. That's probably really useful since you don't have a full team yet. Once you get more leveled to 25, you might find that the hp isn't as useful as the attack because you can kill things before they ever touch you.



Yeah maybe, lol these marmertees are pissing my off today Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Mammertee


----------



## Naiad

N i c o said:


> so many babies ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more nest to hatch and i haven't even priced these OTL



Forgot about the Ice push OTL
trading these for adult fodder

Rates:

Nocturnes/Imps are 1:3 Fodder
Adult Coatls are 1:3 Fodder
Everything else is 1:2 Fodder


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## infinikitten

So proud of my flight ;_; Such pretty skins! I had been rooting for a few that didn't make it in, but all the entries were pretty gorgeous as far as I'm concerned, so it's a win/win anyway. I love eeeverything. ♥


----------



## Shirohibiki

i am so glad i dont like that many of the skins this time thank god....... i onyl have to buy like 3..., -wipes brow-


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So, last night I made my dream dragon.

There's only ONE WC like her and it's in an account that hasn't been accessed since Feb 18 D': fml!






Of course I'd need a Cry/Face/Circuit scrolls for it tho.


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> So, last night I made my dream dragon.
> 
> There's only ONE WC like her and it's in an account that hasn't been accessed since Feb 18 D': fml!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'd need a Cry/Face/Circuit scrolls for it tho.



It might be more worthwhile to find some dragons that are close in color and try to breed the the exact color/gene combo you want, then try to breed for the species too. There are some pretty similarly colored dragons in the AH right now, and no doubt there will be more hatching and being sold later too.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Frances-Simoun said:


> So, last night I made my dream dragon.
> 
> There's only ONE WC like her and it's in an account that hasn't been accessed since Feb 18 D': fml!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'd need a Cry/Face/Circuit scrolls for it tho.



i spent over 100$ on my dream dragon, he was similar in that he had veeeery few others like him (almost all exalted). i wish you the best of luck umu


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> So, last night I made my dream dragon.
> 
> There's only ONE WC like her and it's in an account that hasn't been accessed since Feb 18 D': fml!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'd need a Cry/Face/Circuit scrolls for it tho.



Expensive girl expensive!! Though if you want to spend that much then go for it!

My dream dragon is this:





I am 90% close to getting her after one breeding!
I got the prim/second/ and 2 away from rose. All genes except gembond as well.

I think it will be easy for you to breed your D.D. Since the colors for prim/secon are close together so you can grab 2 XXys and breed! Also its cheaper to breed yourself (extra dragons= exalt fodder), and maybe more sentimental?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> Expensive girl expensive!! Though if you want to spend that much then go for it!
> 
> My dream dragon is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 90% close to getting her after one breeding!
> I got the prim/second/ and 2 away from rose. All genes except gembond as well.
> 
> I think it will be easy for you to breed your D.D. Since the colors for prim/secon are close together so you can grab 2 XXys and breed! Also its cheaper to breed yourself (extra dragons= exalt fodder), and maybe more sentimental?



She looks beautiful! I hope you are able to get her soon! And yeah I was thinking about breeding since from what Xan said and Shiro, buying the scrolls would indeed be very expensive ;-; its crazy lol but after I pay off the Water Sprite, I'm gonna try and find various dragons and hope for the best *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't think I should miss out on this gentleman, not only is he WC but he has prim/secondary colors and genes !!!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Welp I bought him for 50k xD and I got this girl for 9.5k
She has the secondary and tert colors, and has the tert gene that the WC is missing so, wish me luck guys and gals!!!


----------



## Yeosin

I wish this game was open for registration..it looks so fun! ; w;


----------



## rosabelle

Frances-Simoun said:


> Welp I bought him for 50k xD and I got this girl for 9.5k
> She has the secondary and tert colors, and has the tert gene that the WC is missing so, wish me luck guys and gals!!!



Woop woop~ good luck!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

ThatOneCcj said:


> I wish this game was open for registration..it looks so fun! ; w;



It is fun and soul draining  their last registration was the 8th  when I joined


----------



## rosabelle

Frances-Simoun said:


> It is fun and soul draining  their last registration was the 8th  when I joined



Yup, same^ its been pretty fun so far. Hopefully you can join in next registration


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hope everyone is having fun. I will be sniping again tomorrow morning. Send me a message here or on FR is you would like me to snipe some skins and accents.


----------



## Yeosin

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hope everyone is having fun. I will be sniping again tomorrow morning. Send me a message here or on FR is you would like me to snipe some skins and accents.



I would but I'll just have to lurk in this chat for now.... ｡゜(｀Д?)゜｡


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling some more pretty dragons~

I accept Giant Sand Dollars/festival chests as payment. I also accept most apparel and a looot of other items. And gems, because I love gems. 



Spoiler:  Buy a dragon!


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hope everyone is having fun. I will be sniping again tomorrow morning. Send me a message here or on FR is you would like me to snipe some skins and accents.



Ty ^^, I'll be contacting you on there again soon :3. I've saved up most of the money for the six accents already.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got the little lion skin from a chest a few minutes ago which is great but I don't have a fae male ;-;


----------



## VioletPrincess

FancyThat said:


> Ty ^^, I'll be contacting you on there again soon :3. I've saved up most of the money for the six accents already.



Sure just send me a message and I will be glad to grab them for you.


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Sure just send me a message and I will be glad to grab them for you.



Are you still sniping skins? 8) I'd like to buy 2 sets.
i have no idea how much that is, so just let me know the total and i'll send the treasure over


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Are you still sniping skins? 8) I'd like to buy 2 sets.
> i have no idea how much that is, so just let me know the total and i'll send the treasure over



Yes I am. The total for 2 sets with the discount would be 714K  There is a link in my signature to my FR profile.


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes I am. The total for 2 sets with the discount would be 714K  There is a link in my signature to my FR profile.



Holy crap, is it really 714k??? LOL. I never realized that's how much I've spent each festival. rip rip. I"ll buy one set for now, I'll send you 357k right now.


----------



## Xanarcah

*PSA for all Coli farmers!*

Found a thread offering really high exchange rates for Festival items and low rates for old retired items, including some Sprites. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1418304

Might be a good opportunity for you, because you can earn an Earth Sprite from just farming~


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Holy crap, is it really 714k??? LOL. I never realized that's how much I've spent each festival. rip rip. I"ll buy one set for now, I'll send you 357k right now.



I know right? it adds up. Just waiting on the Wavesong accent to restock and I will be done


----------



## Xanarcah

Apparently this was the Dom board like two hours ago:









Ice, where you guys at? : D


----------



## Yeosin

Out of curiosity-- Is it against ToS To buy GEMs/GEM items on FR with TBT? 

//amusing someone here would sell them for TBT.


----------



## Xanarcah

ThatOneCcj said:


> Out of curiosity-- Is it against ToS To buy GEMs/GEM items on FR with TBT?
> 
> //amusing someone here would sell them for TBT.



It's fine to do so, because TBT isn't something that's directly turned into IRL currency. It's just considered a cross-site trade, which are allowed. I believe a lot of members here are interested in buying gems/treasure with TBT. From what I understand, the issue is finding someone who wants to sell for TBT.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

oooo




Need 15K ;-;


----------



## Yeosin

Xanarcah said:


> It's fine to do so, because TBT isn't something that's directly turned into IRL currency. It's just considered a cross-site trade, which are allowed. I believe a lot of members here are interested in buying gems/treasure with TBT. From what I understand, the issue is finding someone who wants to sell for TBT.



Thank you for the information! I have recently got an account and have no idea what I'm doing.
Would anyone be able to teach me some stuff? 
I found an account in my email that apparently my brother used a while back.. Let's see how this goes!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Caved in and bought this instead






And this





I'm a sucker for blue and gold xD


----------



## Xanarcah

ThatOneCcj said:


> Thank you for the information! I have recently got an account and have no idea what I'm doing.
> Would anyone be able to teach me some stuff?
> I found an account in my email that apparently my brother used a while back.. Let's see how this goes!



It's incredibly easy to earn Treasure (or buy gems if you really want), so you'd probably have a good business going. 

Right now a festival is going on, so my advice is to choose 3 dragons (preferably ones that know Scratch and not Meditate) and hop into the Coliseum. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Caved in and bought this instead



Looks pretty nice. : D I love stark black with a bright tert on top. 


When you post dragon images, it's probably easier to use the "Generate Code" button under a dragon's stats. It's got the code to link to the dragon's profile included as well, so we can more easily see the dragon itself rather than just the image.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> When you post dragon images, it's probably easier to use the "Generate Code" button under a dragon's stats. It's got the code to link to the dragon's profile included as well, so we can more easily see the dragon itself rather than just the image.



oh whoops xD I have been using the generate code but just post the image part


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Caved in and bought this instead



Love it , I recently brought an obsidian/obsidian/obsidian plague guardian girl. I love dark colours especially with red eyes.


----------



## Yeosin

Just started FR, trying to clear out some stuff. 
Selling this guy 



​


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Plague staph your fun thrilled exalting ;__;ice newbie cant keep up


----------



## Xanarcah

But but but we like the shinies! : D I was noticing that the Ice buy thread doesn't have great prices, so I've just been exalting on my own. Too much fuss to try to send them to a receiver if I don't get a good payout increase for it. 

It's completely unexpected on our end, but an enormously pleasant surprise for us. xD; 

I'm really loving some of the Dom-related quotes popping up, too. 

"Light may have an army, but Plague has _monsters_."


----------



## Astro0

TIGER BABIESSSS


Spoiler: have you ever wanted a tiger dragon?? nows your chance! 15k each, 12 if you send a CR!


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> TIGER BABIESSSS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: have you ever wanted a tiger dragon?? nows your chance! 15k each, 12 if you send a CR!



Those are adorable! If I had space I'd be buying the male. If he's still around after I've expanded I will grab him :3.


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> Those are adorable! If I had space I'd be buying the male. If he's still around after I've expanded I will grab him :3.



Thank you! Let me know


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> Thank you! Let me know



Will do ^^.


----------



## Yeosin

Selling some newly hatched dragons! Not sure what to sell them for, so just offer if you're interested =)


Spoiler



































//400th post hype!


----------



## Autem

I got a fishtivities chest, and I really want the fishtivities accent but cant afford it. Is it worth it to open the chest?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneCcj said:


> Selling some newly hatched dragons! Not sure what to sell them for, so just offer if you're interested =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //400th post hype!



Congrats on your 400th post! I'm interested in the fifth one down, would 10k be enough?

Edit: Sorry, nevermind for now, I'm trying to save up for the event skins right now.


----------



## Yeosin

Autem said:


> I got a fishtivities chest, and I really want the fishtivities accent but cant afford it. Is it worth it to open the chest?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 400th post! I'm interested in the fifth one down, would 10k be enough?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, nevermind for now, I'm trying to save up for the event skins right now.



All good! =D Good luck on the event skins! <3


----------



## VioletPrincess

*Edit they are now gone.


----------



## Peisinoe

Autem said:


> I got a fishtivities chest, and I really want the fishtivities accent but cant afford it. Is it worth it to open the chest?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 400th post! I'm interested in the fifth one down, would 10k be enough?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, nevermind for now, I'm trying to save up for the event skins right now.



I can get you fishtivites in exchange for the chest?
 I collect them during the festival! Let me know if you would like that


ALSOO

NEW BREEDING PAIR SO EXCITE

Meet

Flint and Sage









TREEES YESS WILDCLAWS YESSS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Changed them from tiger/freckle to rip curr


----------



## Yeosin

Can someone give me a estimated price for the dragons I posted above? =) 
I'd imagine they aren't worth more than 25k each, but if you feel different please let me know so I don't get ripped off too hard when selling on forums/AH. =)

//

I also have 

Speedy and two of the Golden Bantam Fangars up on the AH.
Golden Bantam Fangars going for 1650G
Speedy 3500G.

If anyone wants them I'd offer 10% off for being on tbt. c:

Will take T at a rate of 1:550.

//

Will be gone from 8:45am until 1:00PM if I don't reply thats why.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What's the going rate for sand dollars? I have 44 and don't like the items in the festive shop


----------



## Peisinoe

ThatOneCcj said:


> Can someone give me a estimated price for the dragons I posted above? =)
> I'd imagine they aren't worth more than 25k each, but if you feel different please let me know so I don't get ripped off too hard when selling on forums/AH. =)
> 
> //
> 
> I also have
> 
> Speedy and two of the Golden Bantam Fangars up on the AH.
> Golden Bantam Fangars going for 1650G
> Speedy 3500G.
> 
> If anyone wants them I'd offer 10% off for being on tbt. c:
> 
> Will take T at a rate of 1:550.
> 
> //
> 
> Will be gone from 8:45am until 1:00PM if I don't reply thats why.



I usually can sell cryface coatls or wcs for 35-45k. Lower end for quick sale; higher end if patient
Dragons that have matching eyes or more expensive popular genes sell for more.

Also in general Coatls/WCs/Imps/SDs sell for more I think? I'm not 100% sure, and it could be my bias. 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's the going rate for sand dollars? I have 44 and don't like the items in the festive shop



I believe its 1k or 2 g each now. It was higher on Sunday/Monday.

Even if you don't like them, you can always save for the apparel piece Mantel and wait to sell it later on. These items are only available now, so they will eventually go up in price. Not immediately, but eventually.


----------



## Astro0

S a t a n i said:


> I can get you fishtivites in exchange for the chest?
> I collect them during the festival! Let me know if you would like that
> 
> 
> ALSOO
> 
> NEW BREEDING PAIR SO EXCITE
> 
> Meet
> 
> Flint and Sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TREEES YESS WILDCLAWS YESSS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Changed them from tiger/freckle to rip curr



omg they kinda remind me of my nature/tree WC pair, i think natural colours look soooo goood on WCs


----------



## VioletPrincess

Sadly going to clear out some my dragons.  



Spoiler: lots of pretties














ON HOLD for Fancythat


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I need more WC's, I think I might go and invest in a nature themed pair, they'd look awesome with light eyes.
Also, does anyone have a different chest they would swap for a Waveswept Chest?. I have two of them >__>.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I have an extra Fishtivites I got from gathering today!



Awesome!, You want me to send the Waveswept first or?.


----------



## Creeper$

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Sadly going to clear out some my dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lots of pretties



Noooo nightsinger /whispers/ _my chil_d


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am sorry  I am weeping too. Maybe I will see if my girls can hold her.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

My youngest has agreed to adopt Nightsinger so she is safe from the purge.


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Sadly going to clear out some my dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lots of pretties



I'm currently saving the 115k for my next lair expansion, could you hold this baby for me?

BBCode:





Should be able to expand by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## VioletPrincess

FancyThat said:


> I'm currently saving the 115k for my next lair expansion, could you hold this baby for me?
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be able to expand by tomorrow at the latest.



Yes I can hold her for you. Thank you.


----------



## gnoixaim

Wait wait, is digging better for obtaining stuff for this event? Because omfg, I have been scavenging in water. rip me


----------



## FancyThat

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes I can hold her for you. Thank you.



Thanks I appreciate it .

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Wait wait, is digging better for obtaining stuff for this event? Because omfg, I have been scavenging in water. rip me



Digging in water gets you shells and chests, I made the mistake of scavenging in water the first day which only gave shells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished my water baby today :3, thanks to the coli.


----------



## Yeosin

FancyThat said:


> Digging in water gets you shells and chests, I made the mistake of scavenging in water the first day which only gave shells.



Awh darn. Just used all mine on scavenging..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just curious-- 

Would anyone here be interested in a skype group for FR? =)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Wait wait, is digging better for obtaining stuff for this event? Because omfg, I have been scavenging in water. rip me



I've been digging in water most of the time, you can get chests and sand dollars so yeah, probably better.


@ThatOneCcj
Would it be just a group chat or?. I don't really like calls much + mic is terrible.


----------



## Yeosin

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I've been digging in water most of the time, you can get chests and sand dollars so yeah, probably better.
> 
> 
> @ThatOneCcj
> Would it be just a group chat or?. I don't really like calls much + mic is terrible.



Just the group chat part, not a huge fan of skype calls much either. =)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

^ will PM you then.


--------

How's everyone going with getting the  favours stuff?. I only have the divers emblem, so far behind. Last time I had mostly everything within the first day.


----------



## Peisinoe

Twilight Sparkle said:


> ^ will PM you then.
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> How's everyone going with getting the  favours stuff?. I only have the divers emblem, so far behind. Last time I had mostly everything within the first day.



lazy as **** i got 2 mantles and 1 bear so far lol

also yaas skype chat add me!!

stinaxsays

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also any recommendations for breeding cards?

Too lazy to do myself lol


----------



## VioletPrincess

I know what you mean I was really looking forward to the festival. I have all of the favours so far just working on getting a couple more mantles. I hardly feel like grinding at all.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm pretty sure my Skype username was flowercrown4 if you guys do make a chat!
> 
> 
> And I have only gotten a mantle so far, Ive been lazy.



ADDING YOU


----------



## Story

Hey fellas. 
I'm looking to get into FR again, but I need a bit of encouragement. Mind if I hang around a bit?


----------



## Jint

Oh my gosh, fancy finding a fr thread here :'D
​


----------



## Story

Jint said:


> Oh my gosh, fancy finding a fr thread here :'D
> ​



I know right? This has nothing to do with Animal Crossing. >:I

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also fellas, what's the best place to grind for the water currency?


----------



## Jint

Story said:


> I know right? This has nothing to do with Animal Crossing. >:I
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also fellas, what's the best place to grind for the water currency?



hahaa, it's pretty cool tho!! one forum, caters everyone's tastes wwww
I read somewhere that the best place would be kelp beds...? They have quite a lot of water monsters there//
​


----------



## Xanarcah

I've had good luck in the kelp beds and arena. 




PS guyysss add me to the Skype chat, username Xanarcah. I'll Skype when I get home.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am getting a good drop rate in the Bamboo Falls right now. Better than the Forgotten Cave.


----------



## Story

It is nice. 
And thanks Jint!

I'm going to end up selling a bunch of dragons when I return. I'm not really looking forward to that. xD


----------



## VioletPrincess

Added you Xan


----------



## Story

Also fellas, I also want to level up a dragon. He's level one. I'm shocked I didn't touch him at all for as long as I've had him. 
What's the best way to go about doing that?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Made a little bit of room to hatch these imps.


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> Also fellas, I also want to level up a dragon. He's level one. I'm shocked I didn't touch him at all for as long as I've had him.
> What's the best way to go about doing that?



Join our skype group and find out.. ( ? ͜ʖ͡?)


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> Join our skype group and find out.. ( ? ͜ʖ͡?)



I would if I could Skype right now. 

I'm at work. Shhh...


----------



## Jint

Story said:


> Also fellas, I also want to level up a dragon. He's level one. I'm shocked I didn't touch him at all for as long as I've had him.
> What's the best way to go about doing that?



put him on a team with 2 other lv 25 dergs, then grind at kelp beds >uo)b
​


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> I would if I could Skype right now.
> 
> I'm at work. Shhh...



You Naughty flamingo ( ? ͜ʖ͡?)


----------



## Story

Jint said:


> put him on a team with 2 other lv 25 dergs, then grind at kelp beds >uo)b
> ​



Gotcha. Gosh wish my 25s weren't such class cannons. >:I


----------



## Xanarcah

Jint said:


> put him on a team with 2 other lv 25 dergs, then grind at kelp beds >uo)b
> ​



This.


Ps high five for being at work ~ I am too


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> You Naughty flamingo ( ? ͜ʖ͡?)


Yeah well that's what they get to sticking me on a computer for 8 hours straight. >:I With nothing but "research" to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Repeatedly gets creamed by mermaids and seels*
Yeahh...let's check on those stats. :I


----------



## Yeosin

Xanarcah said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Ps high five for being at work ~ I am too



Damn it Xan, stop being at work.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want to buy 44 sand dollars? Idk what the rate is heard it's 1K-2K so offer and I'll see

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is it possible to level up dragons fast just by using 2 level 25's and 1 lower level? If so anyone want to help me out?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Skype group o-o?!?


----------



## Xanarcah

ThatOneCcj said:


> Damn it Xan, stop being at work.



Be back in like three more hours. XD; I need the monies~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Anyone want to buy 44 sand dollars? Idk what the rate is heard it's 1K-2K so offer and I'll see
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also is it possible to level up dragons fast just by using 2 level 25's and 1 lower level? If so anyone want to help me out?



I have a pair I can rent you if you'd like. 


Cuppycakez, I'll be accepting those crs soon, I swear. XD; gotta exalt something to make room...


----------



## Story

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Anyone want to buy 44 sand dollars? Idk what the rate is heard it's 1K-2K so offer and I'll see
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also is it possible to level up dragons fast just by using 2 level 25's and 1 lower level? If so anyone want to help me out?


It is possible. Just Grind in the Kelp Beds. 
My little derg is already level 9 and I'm getting some dollars to boot!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I have a pair I can rent you if you'd like.



That'd be awesome thank you! Do you want somthing to rent them?


----------



## Story

What's everyone's current FR goal?
Mine is to try to gene up my 4-digit gen1 to this:






Such a shame that I'm broke. :'D


----------



## Yeosin

Frances-Simoun said:


> Skype group o-o?!?


Yes yes do you want added? PM Me your skype if so! =D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> What's everyone's current FR goal?
> Mine is to try to gene up my 4-digit gen1 to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame that I'm broke. :'D



To make the cutest damn dragon babes anyone has ever laid eyes upon!


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> That'd be awesome thank you! Do you want somthing to rent them?



My usual rate is 5k per dragon per day, or 50tbt pet dragon per day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> What's everyone's current FR goal?
> Mine is to try to gene up my 4-digit gen1 to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a shame that I'm broke. :'D



4 digit gen 1? Is it not your progen? If it's not, I am IMMENSELY jealous. That will be such a sweet dragon when it's done though. 


I'm questing for a Bone Fiend right now. Been spending all my money instead of saving...


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> To make the cutest damn dragon babes anyone has ever laid eyes upon!


Oh man, he would make cute babies. But nah, he's still a virgin and will probably stay that way. I think not having kids is part of what makes him so "rare".


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> My usual rate is 5k per dragon per day, or 50tbt pet dragon per day


Uhh I'll hold off for now then. I only have 10k and could only train for one day xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Oh man, he would make cute babies. But nah, he's still a virgin and will probably stay that way. I think not having kids is part of what makes him so "rare".



Link him? I want to see this miracle. o:


----------



## Yeosin

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Uhh I'll hold off for now then. I only have 10k and could only train for one day xD



I'll pay for you in tbt c:

When Xan gets home I'll send her the TBT so you can rent 'em c:


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Uhh I'll hold off for now then. I only have 10k and could only train for one day xD



Okay, let me know if you change your mind ~


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> Oh man, he would make cute babies. But nah, he's still a virgin and will probably stay that way. I think not having kids is part of what makes him so "rare".



Damn it Flamingo, I meant that's my goal!

I don't want no damned gen 2 babies.


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> 4 digit gen 1? Is it not your progen? If it's not, I am IMMENSELY jealous. That will be such a sweet dragon when it's done though.
> 
> I'm questing for a Bone Fiend right now. Been spending all my money instead of saving...



Yup, he's unbred too. :'D
Don't be jealous though, I've been on FR since Kickstarter days and he was the first gen1 I bought he was expensive then too at (2k gems). I started to use an Imp scroll on him but didn't and used it on a gen2 instead, instant regret as you might imagine. 
He's been sitting in my lair ever since untouched and unnamed in the back. I just recently named him about a week ago.


----------



## Xanarcah

ThatOneCcj said:


> I'll pay for you in tbt c:
> 
> When Xan gets home I'll send her the TBT so you can rent 'em c:



I can do things from me phone. XD

If you're willing to rent them for ObeseMudkipz, then that's pretty cool of you. : D


----------



## Yeosin

Xanarcah said:


> I can do things from me phone. XD
> 
> If you're willing to rent them for ObeseMudkipz, then that's pretty cool of you. : D



Yep! I'll send you 200 TBT now. (Just to make sure thats enough)

Just send back whatever he doesnt use to rent


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Yup, he's unbred too. :'D
> Don't be jealous though, I've been on FR since Kickstarter days and he was the first gen1 I bought he was expensive then too at (2k gems). I started to use an Imp scroll on him but didn't and used it on a gen2 instead, instant regret as you might imagine.
> He's been sitting in my lair ever since untouched and unnamed in the back. I just recently named him about a week ago.



I AM STILL JEALOUS. AAAAAAAAAAA

Also that would have been the most amazing thing ever, a 4 digit gen 1 imp. I cannot even imagine. 


Now I know how people feel when I post my vault. What even. .-.


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> Damn it Flamingo, I meant that's my goal!
> 
> I don't want no damned gen 2 babies.


lol, oops.
That's a great goal!  What kind of babies? Skydancer? Imperials? Wildclaws?! :'D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ThatOneCcj said:


> I'll pay for you in tbt c:
> 
> When Xan gets home I'll send her the TBT so you can rent 'em c:



Ahh thank you so much! <3


----------



## Xanarcah

ThatOneCcj said:


> Yep! I'll send you 200 TBT now. (Just to make sure thats enough)
> 
> Just send back whatever he doesnt use to rent



That's enough to cover 2 days.


Mudkipz, please send CRs for Hope and Ruin.  I'll accept them as soon as I see them. (Please also attach familiars to them, just in case ~)


----------



## Story

Hmm when do you guys think Wildclaw scrolls will return? xD


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> lol, oops.
> That's a great goal!  What kind of babies? Skydancer? Imperials? Wildclaws?! :'D







Babies Like Dave. Dave is cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler










Or maybe KylieJenner...


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Hmm when do you guys think Wildclaw scrolls will return? xD



My guess was May, because of when they cycled out and also because WCs=Nature Flight. Also they were last in the mp 6ish months ago, after being out for 6 months, so it's pretty symmetrical.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Mudkipz, please send CRs for Hope and Ruin.  I'll accept them as soon as I see them. (Please also attach familiars to them, just in case ~)


Will do once I figureout how to do a Cr xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alrighty it's loading

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally sent


----------



## Peisinoe

WHAT FLAMINGO THAT WC I NEED

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my FR goals are 

Eroded crystalhide, forge tools, power pack

Finish armband collection
Get all lair spaces

That's about it lol


----------



## Story

S a t a n i said:


> WHAT FLAMINGO THAT WC I NEED
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh my FR goals are
> 
> Eroded crystalhide, forge tools, power pack
> 
> Finish armband collection
> Get all lair spaces
> 
> That's about it lol


Those are some expensive goals! xD

I don't even have my lair fully upgraded yet.

Not a wildclaw yet, but he's got spines on him now! Yay!




Also level 10! Good for him. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> My guess was May, because of when they cycled out and also because WCs=Nature Flight. Also they were last in the mp 6ish months ago, after being out for 6 months, so it's pretty symmetrical.


Great! I think I'm going to hold off a bit in that case.
Maybe sell off the extra scroll I stored.


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Those are some expensive goals! xD
> 
> I don't even have my lair fully upgraded yet.
> 
> Not a wildclaw yet, but he's got spines on him now! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also level 10! Good for him. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Great! I think I'm going to hold off a bit in that case.
> Maybe sell off the extra scroll I stored.



That is an AMAZING dragon. If for whatever reason you ever decide to sell him, let me know, for serious. I'll just be over here, drooling. xD

Also, May is just my best guess. I have no real proof of it cycling back then, just speculation. Might be a good time to sell anyway though, they've more than doubled in price.


----------



## Yeosin

@Xan, leave work and come home already.

Dragons are _clearly_ more important.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm at home now, just waiting for my laptop to start up. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also AAAAAAAAAA Plague had apparently been holding first in Dom for like 3 hours now!

What what what what what

Gonna go exalt for more profit ~


----------



## Peisinoe

Wait so flamingo San. 

You have spare imp scroll????


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I'm at home now, just waiting for my laptop to start up. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also AAAAAAAAAA Plague had apparently been holding first in Dom for like 3 hours now!
> 
> What what what what what
> 
> Gonna go exalt for more profit ~



I noticed too  are you guys pushing for dom?


----------



## Kiikay

I really love this water event apparel & the familiar is way too cute <3


----------



## Story

S a t a n i said:


> Wait so flamingo San.
> 
> You have spare imp scroll????


No. >.>
Had 4 at one point, but they have been sold/used since then.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I noticed too  are you guys pushing for dom?



No, we're legit just profit pushing. Same as like, 4 other flights. Ice is the only one going for Dom. 


We just REALLY REALLY like money, I guess. Everyone in our forums is like "Wait, we're first again? WHO DID THE THING? WHO KEEPS DOING THE THING?" It's a surprising and really exciting time over here. xD Especially since Ice is no slouch at Dom and was more or less expected to be crushing all advancing profit pushers this week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> I really love this water event apparel & the familiar is way too cute <3



Ohman. That is a FANTASTIC looking dragon. That accent is perfect with him. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

HANG ON 
I KNOW THAT DRAGON

THAT USED TO BE MY FRIEND'S DRAGON FROM WHEN SHE FIRST JOINED IN OCTOBER



FR is such a small world.


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> FR is such a small world.


That's because registration isn't fully public yet. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone in the market for a Lighting Sprite or a Wildclaw Scroll? 
I'd love to sell one in order to afford the genes for my dragon. ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> That's because registration isn't fully public yet. :c



True. o: 

But even without a constant influx of new players, I'm still astonished at just how many people are connected by their dragons. 



That Coatl was one of the first dragons my friend ever decided to let go from her breeding pairs.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> No, we're legit just profit pushing. Same as like, 4 other flights. Ice is the only one going for Dom.
> 
> 
> We just REALLY REALLY like money, I guess. Everyone in our forums is like "Wait, we're first again? WHO DID THE THING? WHO KEEPS DOING THE THING?" It's a surprising and really exciting time over here. xD Especially since Ice is no slouch at Dom and was more or less expected to be crushing all advancing profit pushers this week.



You guys must be having so much fun then xD hope you all make lots of money! woop woop


----------



## Kiikay

Im a big sucker for floral accents, its what gets me broke all the time. 

o yus! It was one of my first dragon given to me by pandanikita
I think this dragon has been going around different lairs but I decided to keep it and gene it up to make it more special :3


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> Ice is the only one going for Dom.



Wait, ice is pushing for Dom? You mean, my flight?

Not really doing Dom push this time actually. I've just been casually grinding Kelp Beds for shells and the drop rate is actually lower than what'd you'd expect.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> You guys must be having so much fun then xD hope you all make lots of money! woop woop



It's amazingly fun. xD Especially because no one knows how we're doing it. There aren't any "Go, push harder, keep the #1 spot!" threads, it's aalll about the money.


----------



## Kiikay

Also, giving this dreg away to anyone who will keep it o:


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait, ice is pushing for Dom? You mean, my flight?
> 
> Not really doing Dom push this time actually. I've just been casually grinding Kelp Beds for shells and the drop rate is actually lower than what'd you'd expect.



Yessir, Ice is trying to go all out and achieve that #1 spot on the top of the Dom board. Except plague's got it and been holding it for around 4 hours now and no one knows how. 

Ice is conquest pushing
Wind is profit pushing
Light is profit pushing
Plague is profit pushing
Nature is profit pushing


What's been happening over there with you guys? o: I know Ice is no slouch at Dom, so this is a big surprise.


----------



## Story

Any of you guys have advice for earning treasure on FR? 
Saving up for the genes I need is going to take forever I can already feel it. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Kiikay said:


> Im a big sucker for floral accents, its what gets me broke all the time.
> 
> o yus! It was one of my first dragon given to me by pandanikita
> I think this dragon has been going around different lairs but I decided to keep it and gene it up to make it more special :3



I don't usually like florals too much (except for Silviya's accents, ugh, I want them all), but that one looks lovely on him. : D 

It was originally one of my friend's breeding pairs. The first friend I made on FR, actually. She gave him up to Stina when she joined. Then it looks like it went to Nikita and then to you. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> Any of you guys have advice for earning treasure on FR?
> Saving up for the genes I need is going to take forever I can already feel it. xD



Buy fodder dragons (or breed them). Train them to level 5-8. Exalt them for profit.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-Looks at Dom Board and closes laptop- I swear this is depressing ;w ;  I don't get sent any fodder so ima have to just buy it from AH if lucky


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

These are soo hawt ;-;






First pearlcatcher 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> Also, giving this dreg away to anyone who will keep it o:


I'll take it if no one else does


----------



## Story

I just noticed that the Kelp Beds have your dragons around a bubble. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> -Looks at Dom Board and closes laptop- I swear this is depressing ;w ;  I don't get sent any fodder so ima have to just buy it from AH if lucky



I'm betting Ice will win in the end. It might be at quite a loss, though, if the gap gets too big. 

But it's still really early in the week, so there's a ton of time to catch back up. Keep exalting! Tell your Buying Thread people to offer more money so plague will send dragons to them instead!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Story said:


> I just noticed that the Kelp Beds have your dragons around a bubble. xD



I noticed that a few days ago while playing on mobile lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I'm betting Ice will win in the end. It might be at quite a loss, though, if the gap gets too big.
> 
> But it's still really early in the week, so there's a ton of time to catch back up. Keep exalting! Tell your Buying Thread people to offer more money so plague will send dragons to them instead!



Aren't the prices high already? As in above the average exalt o.o


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I noticed that a few days ago while playing on mobile lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the prices high already? As in above the average exalt o.o



Level 7s aren't thaaaat much higher. I can't be bothered trying to open up a bunch of tabs to see who's online and what the price is and then wait for someone to accept my CR. And then get a ping from them to tell me thanks. If there was more money involved, I'd gladly put up with the fuss. 

I might exalt more than you do, though. Mire build, and all.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yessir, Ice is trying to go all out and achieve that #1 spot on the top of the Dom board. Except plague's got it and been holding it for around 4 hours now and no one knows how.
> 
> Ice is conquest pushing
> Wind is profit pushing
> Light is profit pushing
> Plague is profit pushing
> Nature is profit pushing
> 
> 
> What's been happening over there with you guys? o: I know Ice is no slouch at Dom, so this is a big surprise.




There was actually a huge poll over when to do the push, and lots of people said that they wouldn't participate if it was scheduled for this week (me included, tbh)
Just ol' Ice being crap about moving pushes


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Level 7s aren't thaaaat much higher. I can't be bothered trying to open up a bunch of tabs to see who's online and what the price is and then wait for someone to accept my CR. And then get a ping from them to tell me thanks. If there was more money involved, I'd gladly put up with the fuss.
> 
> I might exalt more than you do, though. Mire build, and all.



Ohhh okay :O yep Mire Build must have


----------



## Story

Went ahead and turned my derg into a wildclaw. Still need gems for those gem genes. 
He's level 15 too. I need a new 25 level team, but it takes so long. x-x'

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Kiikay

@ObeseMudkipz; sure! just send a CR to Kikay on fr


----------



## Xanarcah

N i c o said:


> There was actually a huge poll over when to do the push, and lots of people said that they wouldn't participate if it was scheduled for this week (me included, tbh)
> Just ol' Ice being crap about moving pushes



Oh, this makes sense. No one reaaally wants to lose money for Dom during a festival. I'd have voted against an all-out Dom battle this week too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> Went ahead and turned my derg into a wildclaw. Still need gems for those gem genes.
> He's level 15 too. I need a new 25 level team, but it takes so long. x-x'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Looks really good so far! 

I feel your pain about leveling dragons. .-. There are so many dragons I have, just waiting to be leveled, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> Looks really good so far!
> 
> I feel your pain about leveling dragons. .-. There are so many dragons I have, just waiting to be leveled, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


It is partly the sand dollars that are motivating me. Else, I wouldn't have lasted this long. :/


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Well on the bright side, I'm only just around 110k from my Water Sprite and Duskrat aaaand I found someone selling an ice sprite and made a payment plan ! Just have to somehow make 530k per week! WOOOO (omfg xD) well I made 260k in 3 days this week so I think Ill manage lol


----------



## Story

I'm watching someone auction off a 3 digit dragon holy cow! xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> I'm watching someone auction off a 3 digit dragon holy cow! xD



Is it ID 800? My heart hurts over that. 

That user keeps on making me broke by selling me dragons. .-. I can't even touch that auction.


----------



## Peisinoe

Story said:


> It is partly the sand dollars that are motivating me. Else, I wouldn't have lasted this long. :/



You know Flamingo san...if you ever want to sell any of your old WCs please..contact me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> I'm watching someone auction off a 3 digit dragon holy cow! xD



omg
i just realized I made offers on an old thread of yours lol!!


----------



## Story

S a t a n i said:


> You know Flamingo san...if you ever want to sell any of your old WCs please..contact me
> omg
> i just realized I made offers on an old thread of yours lol!!


Actually, I plan on selling a lot of my dragons in the next few weeks when summer starts. You might have helped figure out how much my dragons were worth. :'D
I'm just not in the mood to do it right now, especially with a holiday happening at the moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Is it ID 800? My heart hurts over that.
> 
> That user keeps on making me broke by selling me dragons. .-. I can't even touch that auction.


That's the one! Geez that's one expensive dragon. Cool ID too.


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> That's the one! Geez that's one expensive dragon. Cool ID too.



I'm honestly surprised it's not higher, considering the ID, offspring list, and the lax nature of the payment requirements. Old dragon craze is at a high point right now. I think a couple months ago another 3 digit with consecutive numbers (456, I think it was?) went for something like 75kg. Which is around... 20kg more than the last couple went for? They've been going in the 50kg-ish range, if my memory serves me correctly. 

And then there are the really intense Old Imp hunts. 210kg for any 3 digit Imp. Or any first gen Imp. I think there might be a slightly higher offer out there for one as well.


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> I'm honestly surprised it's not higher, considering the ID, offspring list, and the lax nature of the payment requirements. Old dragon craze is at a high point right now. I think a couple months ago another 3 digit with consecutive numbers (456, I think it was?) went for something like 75kg. Which is around... 20kg more than the last couple went for? They've been going in the 50kg-ish range, if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> And then there are the really intense Old Imp hunts. 210kg for any 3 digit Imp. Or any first gen Imp. I think there might be a slightly higher offer out there for one as well.


I've noticed this interest in ID since I've come back. Though 1st gen imps were always popular though. I'm going to sell a 3 digit eventually too, but I'd always said I would wait until FR is completely open to the public. I do want to sell an old imp though so these threads are interesting.


----------



## Yeosin

Flamingo-chan,
1) Are you able to be added into skype group or working still?
2) Buy my dragon babies pls


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> Flamingo-chan,
> 1) Are you able to be added into skype group or working still?
> 2) Buy my dragon babies pls


I can be added to the group! I just need to set up a Skype name. I'll do that tomorrow. 
And I'd love to buy a derg, if my lair wasn't so full already. x-x' 

On the brightside someone is all gened up!


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> I've noticed this interest in ID since I've come back. Though 1st gen imps were always popular though. I'm going to sell a 3 digit eventually too, but I'd always said I would wait until FR is completely open to the public. I do want to sell an old imp though so these threads are interesting.



Not gonna lie, I got bitten by the Old Dragon craze too. I collecting old, retired, expensive things, and that includes dragons. But since I joined barely 6 months ago, my lair is not nearly as impressive as that of most collectors. There are just so many things I want to save up and buy that my attention gets split in all these directions. 

I don't have any links saved to the other 3 digit auctions that I remember seeing, but I'm sure Googling around for them would produce a few. There have been quite a few 4 digit Imps going up for auction too (there are like two current ones I think). I don't know what most of them ended up as (it hurts to look at them, Imps are my favorite), but I do recall a few ending in the 50kg-100kg range. 

Any speculations on when FR will open up to the public completely?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> I can be added to the group! I just need to set up a Skype name. I'll do that tomorrow.
> And I'd love to buy a derg, if my lair wasn't so full already. x-x'
> 
> On the brightside someone is all gened up!



That was really fast. o: Looks fantastic~


----------



## Peisinoe

I think when they move to one single server is when they will open up completely! Which might be a year or so :/


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> Not gonna lie, I got bitten by the Old Dragon craze too. I collecting old, retired, expensive things, and that includes dragons. But since I joined barely 6 months ago, my lair is not nearly as impressive as that of most collectors. There are just so many things I want to save up and buy that my attention gets split in all these directions.
> 
> I don't have any links saved to the other 3 digit auctions that I remember seeing, but I'm sure Googling around for them would produce a few. There have been quite a few 4 digit Imps going up for auction too (there are like two current ones I think). I don't know what most of them ended up as (it hurts to look at them, Imps are my favorite), but I do recall a few ending in the 50kg-100kg range.
> 
> Any speculations on when FR will open up to the public completely?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That was really fast. o: Looks fantastic~


No clue about the registration. True is I'm just reluctant to sell them I guess. I was part of the gen1 craze for a long time and I wished I had invested more in the later items instead of buying dragons so soon. At least its kinda good to know they have value now because of their IDs.

And thanks, I sold those Wildclaw scrolls I was saving to buy the genes. I think you are pretty much dead on about the scrolls coming back next month. Even if that is not true, I won't be upset waiting longer to get them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> I think when they move to one single server is when they will open up completely! Which might be a year or so :/


That's a really good guess. Probably right on with how long it will take too. :/


----------



## Peisinoe

my 5 egg nest hatched!!







Buy here! They are 45k each, but will do CR's at 15% off!

Male Royal/White/White

Male Spring/White/White

Female Splash/White/White

Male Forest/White/White

Female Violet/White/White


----------



## Astro0

OMG i am getting like NO currency from scavenging! its ridiculous! like over 60% of my turns i don't get anything at all... and i don't have too much time to grind atm D; why FR gods??



S a t a n i said:


> my 5 egg nest hatched!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy here! They are 45k each, but will do CR's at 15% off!
> 
> Male Royal/White/White
> 
> Male Spring/White/White
> 
> Female Splash/White/White
> 
> Male Forest/White/White
> 
> Female Violet/White/White



GORGEOUSSSSSS why must you tempt me with your gorgeous sparkly dragons????


----------



## VioletPrincess

Astro are you scavenging or digging? You need to dig in water to get sand dollars and chests


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Astro are you scavenging or digging? You need to dig in water to get sand dollars and chests



omfg i meant digging in my original post sorry! i am digging haha so its even more annoying


----------



## VioletPrincess

I haven't gotten a single chest from digging  My daughters also play and they have been digging in water was well. No chests for them either.


----------



## VioletPrincess

New Babes for sale



Spoiler: Noodles and Imps


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> my 5 egg nest hatched!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy here! They are 45k each, but will do CR's at 15% off!
> 
> Male Royal/White/White
> 
> Male Spring/White/White
> 
> Female Splash/White/White
> 
> Male Forest/White/White
> 
> Female Violet/White/White



*w* They are sooo pretty and splash girl is so tempting


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I haven't gotten a single chest from digging  My daughters also play and they have been digging in water was well. No chests for them either.


That's weird :0 I already got 3 chests


----------



## rosabelle

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I haven't gotten a single chest from digging  My daughters also play and they have been digging in water was well. No chests for them either.



Same  but I did get like 5 chests from farming in Bamboo falls. I've sold 3 of them


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Anyone want this fellas? Just offer c:



Spoiler: Imps, will be exalting them tonight if no ones interested


----------



## FancyThat

Finally got another expansion .


----------



## Story

FancyThat said:


> Finally got another expansion .


Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> I haven't gotten a single chest from digging  My daughters also play and they have been digging in water was well. No chests for them either.



I haven't gotten any chests from digging either. They've all been from the coliseum.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Story

Here's a dumb question are 5 digit dragons "valuable"?


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Here's a dumb question are 5 digit dragons "valuable"?



I just shelled out 10kg for one, so yes.


----------



## Yeosin

Xanarcah said:


> I just shelled out 10kg for one, so yes.



Xan you crazy mofo. 10k gems jesus


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> I just shelled out 10kg for one, so yes.



Whoa. Okay Thank you Xan.

I'm trying to sort my lair and find out who is worth keeping.


----------



## Xanarcah

ThatOneCcj said:


> Xan you crazy mofo. 10k gems jesus



I was like 1/10 of the way to a Bone Fiend, and then that dragon happened. .-. No regrets though.

Besides, you're the one who decided to boon all those fodder nests.


----------



## FancyThat

Story said:


> Congrats!



Ty :3

SakuraPrimrose I PM'd you on FR about the imp dragon, Astro0 I'll send a CR for the other dragon .


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Whoa. Okay Thank you Xan.
> 
> I'm trying to sort my lair and find out who is worth keeping.



He was a 5 digit unbred gen 1, though, so you know how that goes. I turned up some old auctions for them and found that the last three or so went for 18kg, 18.5kg, and 28kg. From Feb mostly.

Anything that's 6 digits or less is worth something. Especially WCs and Imps. There are even buyers for low 7 digit dragons.


----------



## Yeosin

Would anyone be interested in this first gen 'lil cutie?




Aqua/Midnight/Chocolate
Basic/Basic/Basic
Guardian/Female.


----------



## Peisinoe

I WILL PAY HANDSOMLEY FOR OLD WCS. XAN KNOWS!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also havent been farming bc of hatchery graphics. they look bomb im excite

- - - Post Merge - - -

for my hatchlings ill take sand dollars 1:1k


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> He was a 5 digit unbred gen 1, though, so you know how that goes. I turned up some old auctions for them and found that the last three or so went for 18kg, 18.5kg, and 28kg. From Feb mostly.
> 
> Anything that's 6 digits or less is worth something. Especially WCs and Imps. There are even buyers for low 7 digit dragons.


Thanks for this. I'll just weed out anyone I don't like. I'm not that concerned with ID. I just want to keep some sentimental dragons.

I think for my next goal though, I'll save up money for a fully expanded lair. With the nature holiday coming up so fast, I might be able to get a discount because of dominance.


----------



## Yeosin

Flamingo-chan, did you make a skype yet?


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> Thanks for this. I'll just weed out anyone I don't like. I'm not that concerned with ID. I just want to keep some sentimental dragons.
> 
> I think for my next goal though, I'll save up money for a fully expanded lair. With the nature holiday coming up so fast, I might be able to get a discount because of dominance.



Normal, non-gen 1 5 digit dragons, starter breeds, triple basics, bred copiously, usually don't go for less than around 400k. It'll go up for the nicer colored, genes, breeds, etc. I recall there was a Pearlcatcher gen 1 5 digits, bred but maybe triple genes, that went for 50kg at auction. It only does at 50kg because that was the AB and they'd reached it. 

Let me know when you've sorted your lair out, I may be able to at least give you pricing estimates on some of them. 


Also, yesssss, go for the lair expansions! : D


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> Normal, non-gen 1 5 digit dragons, starter breeds, triple basics, bred copiously, usually don't go for less than around 400k. It'll go up for the nicer colored, genes, breeds, etc. I recall there was a Pearlcatcher gen 1 5 digits, bred but maybe triple genes, that went for 50kg at auction. It only does at 50kg because that was the AB and they'd reached it.
> 
> Let me know when you've sorted your lair out, I may be able to at least give you pricing estimates on some of them.
> 
> 
> Also, yesssss, go for the lair expansions! : D


Yeah that makes sense. Most of my dragons are gen1, but are all commons with kinda odd colors I guess. They've been bred quite a bit too. Thanks for the help again, I know who to go to if I have any more questions. 

And yeah, I really want more space for exalt fodder. I want to start getting more involved with my Element's events like Dom. push. They seem to have a lot of fun over there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneCcj said:


> Flamingo-chan, did you make a skype yet?


I actually just downloaded Skype now. I'm going to go ahead and set up an account now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My new skin c:





Love how he looks since the fishes match the whole water style. Any suggestions for names?


----------



## Yeosin

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My new skin c:
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how he looks since the fishes match the whole water style. Any suggestions for names?



He's so pretty! Maybe a name like "Mizu" which simply means Water in Japanese If I'm correct.


----------



## Shirohibiki

cries bc that pastel mermaid skin is so pretty but i cant shell out 800g for it wow im so poor compared to everyone else lmao. rip in pieces

also that water bear is so cute wtf.......


----------



## Jamborenium

my newest BAMF






also my little nerd


----------



## Yeosin

Nebu said:


> also my little nerd



Bae af


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My new skin c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how he looks since the fishes match the whole water style. Any suggestions for names?



He looks great :3, I put mine on this guy,






Thought it made it look like they were swimming in coral . I have a full set of 6 Skins and a full set of 6 Accents from this festival but not all the breeds for them to go on yet, or dragons they would suit yet. I got an extra Splash accent as well from a chest which was cool.

I adopted these two beauties today, tiger baby from Astro0 ^^. Name suggestions are also welcome;


----------



## Kiikay

new otp + breeding partners <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have all these new stories in my head i plan to put for my dregs but laziness is too op


----------



## Yeosin

Kiikay said:


> new otp + breeding partners <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *I have all these new stories in my head i plan to put for my dregs but laziness is too op*


*
*
1st off - ****ing beautiful dragons.
*2nd, same.*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got this!




Suprised no one bought it. What should I name her?


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys!!!

Check out my hatchery!!


----------



## Yeosin

S a t a n i said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> Check out my hatchery!!



Yay! It's finally open. Nice graphics btw, I enjoy the breeding cards.


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> Check out my hatchery!!



Very nice, tempted by a few of those but I'm once again almost out of lair space. I'll come back in the future .


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Boop!




I can check for you cuppy I might have a spare!


----------



## Shirohibiki

aH **** can someone grab me uhhh waveswept, abandoned depths, and trench dweller? ill pay you ofc, i forgot who has discount here


----------



## VioletPrincess

sure i can do that for you.


----------



## Kiikay

The new glimmer tertiary looks.... needs more sparkle lulz
What ever happen to the piebald tertiary?


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> sure i can do that for you.



thank you!!! how much will it be? ;v;



Kiikay said:


> The new glimmer tertiary looks.... needs more sparkle lulz
> What ever happen to the piebald tertiary?



its literally underbelly with a bit of a shine lmfao. whatever, i like it
// I READ IT WRONG SORRY

wait there was a tert?? i dont remember in the least but im also rly dumb


----------



## VioletPrincess

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you!!! how much will it be? ;v;


89250 Ok if I get those for you in the morning? going to head off to bed now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I just want alllll the festival stuff to retire  I'm probably just greedy though



I want it all to retire too. D: 

But I'm the least fussed about the themed apparel, so I voted for that one.


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> 89250 Ok if I get those for you in the morning? going to head off to bed now.



ok ill send you the treasure now tysm!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I want it all to retire too. D:
> 
> But I'm the least fussed about the themed apparel, so I voted for that one.



noooooo because if it doesnt retire then that means i dont have to buy it if i dont like it LMAO... so i voted for themed which is the easiest B)


----------



## Xanarcah

Here's someone selling cheap festival chests, in case anyone wanted to complete/add to their collection~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Where do you get eggs? The ones the AH are so pricey ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Where do you get eggs? The ones the AH are so pricey ;-;



From scavenging and the coliseum.


----------



## FancyThat

I've been going through the Coli collecting shells and items, my team are level 18 now ^^. I managed to pick up an Arcane sprite and a nature sprite quite reasonably priced as well, and trying to pick up a few older items I liked.

My Arcane dragon (with Arcane Sprite)


----------



## Yeosin

FancyThat said:


> I've been going through the Coli collecting shells and items, my team are level 18 now ^^. I managed to pick up an Arcane sprite and a nature sprite quite reasonably priced as well, and trying to pick up a few older items I liked.
> 
> My Arcane dragon (with Arcane Sprite)



I think I'm in love with that dragon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ayy! Interest Check/Critique Me!







This is an accent I Just finished but would like to go back and edit if any of you have any tips/tricks/critiques before I post an interest check on the forums on FR. 

//the yellow parts won't be there, I just put them there in case someone tried to be sneaky sneaky and steal. (Not that any actives would, but lurkers  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneCcj said:


> I think I'm in love with that dragon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ayy! Interest Check/Critique Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an accent I Just finished but would like to go back and edit if any of you have any tips/tricks/critiques before I post an interest check on the forums on FR.
> 
> //the yellow parts won't be there, I just put them there in case someone tried to be sneaky sneaky and steal. (Not that any actives would, but lurkers  )



//Also removed line art for the save reason above


----------



## Story

I'm thinking about selling some old items to get a head start again. 
I have an Archivists Spellscroll, how much should I sell it for? Do you even think I can get a buyer for this thing? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I've set up Skype. My username is StoryTrail


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> I'm thinking about selling some old items to get a head start again.
> I have an Archivists Spellscroll, how much should I sell it for? Do you even think I can get a buyer for this thing? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I've set up Skype. My username is StoryTrail



Added you Flamingo-chan. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And holy ****.


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> Added you Flamingo-chan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And holy ****.


I know right? That can't be accurate. :/ 
I'd love 10,000 gems though so I can have some money in my pocket for things. xD I'm so broke after geneing that Wildclaw.


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> I know right? That can't be accurate. :/
> I'd love 10,000 gems though so I can have some money in my pocket for things. xD I'm so broke after geneing that Wildclaw.



Well, I'm no expert but I'd post on forums and just say 11k + Gems or 1:500 ratio of T to Gems (If you want treasure) and see if it goes.

If not, then you know those prices are cray. lmao

//and add my skype!


----------



## Story

Also, how do I chat with you guys? Skype has changed so much since I last used it. xD


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> Also, how do I chat with you guys? Skype has changed so much since I last used it. xD



You gotta accept my friend request first, then I can add you to a group chat.


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> You gotta accept my friend request first, then I can add you to a group chat.


Where/How ?
*googles it*


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> Where/How ?
> *googles it*



I'll PM You my Skype name =D

Click the search bar and search it to add me/accept.


----------



## Story

ThatOneCcj said:


> I'll PM You my Skype name =D
> 
> Click the search bar and search it to add me/accept.


Ooooh! Alrighty, sent.


----------



## Yeosin

Story said:


> Ooooh! Alrighty, sent.



Are you online? Says you're offline.


----------



## Story

Also you ever notice when you have too many of a certain element in your lair? Appearently I have a ton of lightning dragons. xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got 129 gems  not spending it on skins is soo hard though ;-;


----------



## Story

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I got 129 gems  not spending it on skins is soo hard though ;-;



Resist! Resist! :'D


----------



## Naiad

ThatOneCcj said:


> Added you Flamingo-chan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And holy ****.



Oh damn, I should sell mine. I thought they were still in the 1.8 Million range :')


----------



## Yeosin

Naiad said:


> Oh damn, I should sell mine. I thought they were still in the 1.8 Million range :')



They're just a tad off 1.8 million, don't worry. I'll take it for 500k for quick sales.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Oh damn, I should sell mine. I thought they were still in the 1.8 Million range :')



_*Squint*_


... Lafiel, is that you?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> _*Squint*_
> 
> 
> ... Lafiel, is that you?




//waves

hi xan, you're looking cool & rich as always :')


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> //waves
> 
> hi xan, you're looking cool & rich as always :')



I'm impressed with how often you change usernames. 

xDD


Nah, I'm gonna be completely broke after this festival is over. So serious. What is saving money? Is that even a concept that exists still?


----------



## Yeosin

I finally made a cute accent! Yassss



Spoiler




















//crying because it looks a lot like new tert gene. thanks a lot flights rising, stealing my damn idea!


----------



## Xanarcah

1 day left, whaaatttt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> 1 day left, whaaatttt



Is it too late to switch to plague? xD. If you could give me that brief description about plague I might switch


----------



## rosabelle

My first level 25 dragons! I feel accomplished :')


Spoiler


----------



## Yeosin

rosabelle said:


> My first level 25 dragons! I feel accomplished :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Woohooo!!!!! Congratz! =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*waits for maint to be over so I can hatch my eggs*


----------



## Autem

Selling these dragons, if anyone's interested! 



Spoiler: Title


----------



## FancyThat

rosabelle said:


> My first level 25 dragons! I feel accomplished :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Congrats 

I've been so slow with Coli training, my team are level 19 right now though so hopefully soon I'll join you :3.


----------



## Astro0

pretty cryfacebelly coatl babies for sale! 25k in AH, 22k if you send a CR


----------



## device

lol oops I forgot the username and email that I used


----------



## rosabelle

ThatOneCcj said:


> Woohooo!!!!! Congratz! =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *waits for maint to be over so I can hatch my eggs*





FancyThat said:


> Congrats
> 
> I've been so slow with Coli training, my team are level 19 right now though so hopefully soon I'll join you :3.



Thank you both! And Fancy, I hope you get them to 25 soon  I know the feeling I got a little bored of leveling in coli too.


----------



## nard

GUYS I NEED TO MAKE A HARD DECISION 

today's the last day of wavecrest ( i think ) and i have 60 giant sand dollars

should i coli grind for 5 more and get another mantle or buy the emblem ( which i havent gotten yet )

hhh help


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it too late to switch to plague? xD. If you could give me that brief description about plague I might switch



Based on what you keep posting here on TBT, I honestly don't think Plague is a good fit for you. XD our values sound like they're very different.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> My first level 25 dragons! I feel accomplished :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Eeeyyyy, congrats on your new team! : D 

That lady in the middle looks a loooot like one of my new breeding pairs...


----------



## VioletPrincess

Astro0 said:


> pretty cryfacebelly coatl babies for sale! 25k in AH, 22k if you send a CR



I am sorry Astro. My daughter and I woke to find these shiny little hatchies and we just had to request them. I sent a CR for both of them.  My daughter loves the parents names by the way. Ever since she began reading the Kane Chronicles she has been learning more and more about Egypt.


----------



## Xanarcah

nard said:


> GUYS I NEED TO MAKE A HARD DECISION
> 
> today's the last day of wavecrest ( i think ) and i have 60 giant sand dollars
> 
> should i coli grind for 5 more and get another mantle or buy the emblem ( which i havent gotten yet )
> 
> hhh help



GET 5 MORE FOR A MANTLE, 110%. 

Emblems come back every year, and have you looked at the price of last year's apparel lately? Thresher Flatfins are juuuust under 1mil right now.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> GET 5 MORE FOR A MANTLE, 110%.
> 
> Emblems come back every year, and have you looked at the price of last year's apparel lately? Thresher Flatfins are juuuust under 1mil right now.



I want them. They would complete my dragon.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I want them. They would complete my dragon.



Want what, the flatfins? o:


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes lol. I have been looking at them in the ah.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes lol. I have been looking at them in the ah.



I love them. I regret not buying more in December when they were super cheap. 

I have a lot of FR regrets, as it turns out.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Much better than a chest


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> GET 5 MORE FOR A MANTLE, 110%.
> 
> Emblems come back every year, and have you looked at the price of last year's apparel lately? Thresher Flatfins are juuuust under 1mil right now.



o ****

here i come mantle


----------



## Kiikay

Just hatched this pretty coatl 
Also, if anyone still have left over sand dollars they dont want, can buy it off from you plox /w treasure. 
1:1000t


----------



## nard

selling dergs, both look like this 






send a CR for 12k at buttfruit if youd like one, if not, exalting


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

hatched these a few minutes ago


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it too late to switch to plague? xD. If you could give me that brief description about plague I might switch




plague
- red eyes 
- dom

that's about it?? 
arcane is like
- byE DOM NEVER GONNA HAPPEN
- lots of ppl tho


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Much better than a chest



NICE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> plague
> - red eyes
> - dom
> 
> that's about it??


We certainly place a lot of emphasis on Dom and the coli, especially as ways to achieve your goals. 

Case in point, our current profit push. 

Plague is really intense. We're focused and driven and relentless in the hunt. Well give you lots of good advice and help you along in the best way we can, but free handouts aren't really what we do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> arcane is like
> - byE DOM NEVER GONNA HAPPEN
> - lots of ppl tho


I hear Arcane is working on revamping their Dom system right now. o: gotta wonder how that's going for them.


----------



## Silversea

My two recent successes were getting 45 sand dollars for 7500t and getting a diver's emblem for 3000t.


----------



## Peisinoe

I once got two Manticores for 20k. 10k each lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> My two recent successes were getting 45 sand dollars for 7500t and getting a diver's emblem for 3000t.



Awesome snipes! Haven't seen you around in awhile. How have you been and how has FR life been?


----------



## Silversea

Thanks! I've been doing a lot of real life stuff hence the lack of communication but I still do the daily FR hunting/gathering/marketplace stuff. I'm starting to get fed up with clicking the hearts for all my familiars every day ;_; Awakened takes so longgg. Beyond that not much really.

I've had absolutely no chance to do any grinding for this festival which isn't helpful.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> NICE.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> We certainly place a lot of emphasis on Dom and the coli, especially as ways to achieve your goals.
> 
> Case in point, our current profit push.
> 
> Plague is really intense. We're focused and driven and relentless in the hunt. Well give you lots of good advice and help you along in the best way we can, but free handouts aren't really what we do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I hear Arcane is working on revamping their Dom system right now. o: gotta wonder how that's going for them.



It's going ok from what I can tell, I haven't got into exalting yet as I've been very focused on other things like making treasure to expand and building my coli team so I've not checked Dom threads really. As much as I love Arcane and all the wonderful people there I am thinking of switching for a while in the future, Shadow appeals to me first but after that I'm thinking of trying Plague. I'd like to be in a more focused clan for a while although I'd always return to Arcane.

The Plague sprite is next on my list to get, I have 3 of the 11 so far . I've managed to completely outfit a dragon in the Water festival apparel plus the familiar, and I've got two extra of each apparel item, Coil and digging have been very kind to me.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

Cuppycakez said:


> Which ones do you have so far? Besides Arcane



Nature and Water , both are so adorable. The painful one will be light, saving 40k gems ouch lol.


----------



## Astro0

for people who are saving up for crazy things like light sprites, i want to get a skycat, but is it better to change all my savings for it into gems, or do you find it more tempting to buy things if its in gem form?



SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am sorry Astro. My daughter and I woke to find these shiny little hatchies and we just had to request them. I sent a CR for both of them.  My daughter loves the parents names by the way. Ever since she began reading the Kane Chronicles she has been learning more and more about Egypt.



Ah yaaay! I'm glad you love them, and they went to good homes! Thank you  I did have a little help naming their parents (i'm pretty sure it was laf but i could be wrong!)


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> for people who are saving up for crazy things like light sprites, i want to get a skycat, but is it better to change all my savings for it into gems, or do you find it more tempting to buy things if its in gem form?



I prefer buying things in gems, mainly because I need all my treasure for lair expansions right now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> for people who are saving up for crazy things like light sprites, i want to get a skycat, but is it better to change all my savings for it into gems, or do you find it more tempting to buy things if its in gem form?



I had to turn all my treasure into gems when I was trying to save for the Light Sprite. That's the only way I made it, in the end. 

Unfortunately, I got bitten by the Old Dragon craze shortly afterwards, and that deals almost exclusively in gems, so now I'm awful at saving either treasure or gems. .-.


I'd say convert what you have saved to gems. I've never seen a KS familiar going for treasure, they always seem to sell for gems. That's the currency people want, I guess.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> I had to turn all my treasure into gems when I was trying to save for the Light Sprite. That's the only way I made it, in the end.
> 
> Unfortunately, I got bitten by the Old Dragon craze shortly afterwards, and that deals almost exclusively in gems, so now I'm awful at saving either treasure or gems. .-.
> 
> 
> I'd say convert what you have saved to gems. I've never seen a KS familiar going for treasure, they always seem to sell for gems. That's the currency people want, I guess.



alrighty, I shall! do you know and reputable treasure buyers? i'm a scaredy cat who is scared of being scammed haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> alrighty, I shall! do you know and reputable treasure buyers? i'm a scaredy cat who is scared of being scammed haha



Carnivore, 100%. 

Carnivore's shop has been open for aaaages, and they always keep their rate nice and competitive, and will change it based on other sellers online at the time. They're online pretty frequently and always have really large bulk amounts of gems for sale. None of this restocking in 400-500 amounts, there's usually 10k+ in stock. 

I've bought from them before, no problems ever. I think one of my friends more or less buys exclusively from Carnivore.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Carnivore, 100%.
> 
> Carnivore's shop has been open for aaaages, and they always keep their rate nice and competitive, and will change it based on other sellers online at the time. They're online pretty frequently and always have really large bulk amounts of gems for sale. None of this restocking in 400-500 amounts, there's usually 10k+ in stock.
> 
> I've bought from them before, no problems ever. I think one of my friends more or less buys exclusively from Carnivore.



BLESS YOU, you're the best, thank you so much!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I was trying to think of someone I usually buy gems from and pretty sure this is them. I'd recommend them also.



I'm pretty sure I've seen you buying from Carnivore, actually. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> BLESS YOU, you're the best, thank you so much!!



Haha, no problem! : D Always happy to help~


----------



## Xanarcah

Last two hours of the festival!


AKA: time to live in the coli.


----------



## VioletPrincess

ha ha for me its the coli and the marketplace


----------



## Autem

I was debating spending the rest of my sand dollars on the diver sash or the familiar, and then I checked the auction house and found someone selling their diver sash for 10k treasure, so I was able to get both


----------



## VioletPrincess

Autem said:


> I was debating spending the rest of my sand dollars on the diver sash or the familiar, and then I checked the auction house and found someone selling their diver sash for 10k treasure, so I was able to get both



awesome


----------



## Astro0

OMG i just remembered I have a noc egg saved up for my birthday, which is now in 4 days!!! i'm so glad i decided keeping it


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> OMG i just remembered I have a noc egg saved up for my birthday, which is now in 4 days!!! i'm so glad i decided keeping it



Awesome! And happy birthday for four days time .

Woohoo I just moved into a mighty lair of the Star wood Strand .


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm so proud of myself.

I have golden nocs for sale here.


----------



## nard

guys omg 

the mantles are already 90k+ and its only been a few hours since the festival ended


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm so proud of myself.
> 
> I have golden nocs for sale here.



Heyyyy congrats! : D

It's a great feeling ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



nard said:


> guys omg
> 
> the mantles are already 90k+ and its only been a few hours since the festival ended



If you think that's nuts, check out Splash Chests and the Curious Companions accent. Amazing.


----------



## FancyThat

Really glad I grabbed extra now, I also have a Splash chest left over .


----------



## Xanarcah

So so so how did everyone do this festival? Show me your festival loot! : D

58 skins/accents
23 chests (3 full sets!)
15 mantles
3 sashes
2 bears


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

To be honest I want to join plague becaue of the dominance bonuses xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> So so so how did everyone do this festival? Show me your festival loot! : D
> 
> 58 skins/accents
> 23 chests (3 full sets!)
> 15 mantles
> 3 sashes
> 2 bears



5 or so skins
130 sand dollars exchanged for 130 gems


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> To be honest I want to join plague becaue of the dominance bonuses xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 5 or so skins
> 130 sand dollars exchanged for 130 gems



Try light instead. They place almost constantly. I hear the joke is they're lost and can't find the exit of the coli. XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FancyThat

I got:
All the Skins/Accents plus a few extras from chests
3 Mantles
3 Sashes
1 head symbol thing
2 bears (gave one away)


----------



## VioletPrincess

26 skins
16 chests (7 little lion :O)
9 mantles
3 Sashes
1 Emblem
2 familiars

Also during the festival got the Manticore and Hippojay familiar D:


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler:  Tree dregs 15k


----------



## Peisinoe

42 skins/accents
16 Mantles
2 Sashes
4 Bears
11 chests 

Lol


----------



## Yeosin

8 Emblems.
9 Sashes.
32 Mantles.
5 Bears.

1 Splash accent, 
1 Waveswept Accent
1 Shallow Shells Accent
1 Song of Waves skin
1 Leviathan Spirit Skin.

//I panicked on the last few hours of the festival and liquidated ~1700 gems and ~500kT+ into 2722 GSD..


----------



## FancyThat

A bit of advice needed please, what's a good price for a 5 digit dragon, not gen one, with 9 offspring, 6 of which are unnamed and exalted.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> A bit of advice needed please, what's a good price for a 5 digit dragon, not gen one, with 9 offspring, 6 of which are unnamed and exalted.




yikes unnamed and exalted?
Well depends on colors/genes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how badly you want it I suppose?






I sent 5000gems on this one ^^






I spent 750kt on this one.

But if you ask Xan. Any old wildclaw I go crazy for so... I might not be the best person lol


----------



## FancyThat

Those are very pretty . Basic genes, not great colours imo (orange and the tert is steel I think).


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Those are very pretty . Basic genes, not great colours imo (orange and the tert is steel I think).




Do you mind linking? For me I wouldn't go that high. But 5 digits aren't that common also


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> A bit of advice needed please, what's a good price for a 5 digit dragon, not gen one, with 9 offspring, 6 of which are unnamed and exalted.



A good price as in... are you buying or selling? 

Also what species?


----------



## FancyThat

Guardian male, I'm looking to buy.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Guardian male, I'm looking to buy.




I would say with how small the offspring list is..maybe 2500gems?

But I might be wayyyy over. Or under. I know Xan, is more experienced and also has more knowledge on older IDs


----------



## Yeosin

/offtopic from current discussion, 

I am considering doing a thread like [this] on FR for treasure, would anyone be interested? (Asked Admins/Mods about it already, so we'll see if it's even allowed).


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> I would say with how small the offspring list is..maybe 2500gems?
> 
> But I might be wayyyy over. Or under. I know Xan, is more experienced and also has more knowledge on older IDs



Ok lol, well that seems reasonable to me but will see what Xan says also. I'm not great at pricing.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Guardian male, I'm looking to buy.



This one, right? 






I know that user, they're in a lot of old dragon auctions. I see them around a lot since I'm on the 5 digit pinglist. xD;


Anyway, all basic, 5 digit dragons usually _start_ at around 400-500k. This one has an awful offspring list, even though it's short. But the colors aren't bad. Double-gened, it could look really cool. 

Cheap for you would probably be under 400k or so. But since dragon value is all subjective, it really depends on what other people think. If it's in an auction, it might go sky high if there's a bidding war over it. If it gets glanced over and no one bids, the price would likely stay low.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> This one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that user, they're in a lot of old dragon auctions. I see them around a lot since I'm on the 5 digit pinglist. xD;
> 
> 
> Anyway, all basic, 5 digit dragons usually _start_ at around 400-500k. This one has an awful offspring list, even though it's short. But the colors aren't bad. Double-gened, it could look really cool.
> 
> Cheap for you would probably be under 400k or so. But since dragon value is all subjective, it really depends on what other people think. If it's in an auction, it might go sky high if there's a bidding war over it. If it gets glanced over and no one bids, the price would likely stay low.



Yes that one! I plan a huge gene project with it . I think they want gems so what would that be in gems?


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Yes that one! I plan a huge gene project with it . I think they want gems so what would that be in gems?



That's around 750g at a 530 rate.


----------



## tamagotchi

im iving away all of my stuff for chicken smoothie things lol 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1417584
i need to make  a  new thread for it but i have 300k rn and some stupid items that i dont need anymore  
im keeping my dergs tho they are precious


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> That's around 750g at a 530 rate.



Ok thanks ^^. I'm not sure if I'll be buying now as I think the owner may want to see what offers they get if they do an auction or something, I'd rather just buy outright. I'll keep on the look out for a low digit for my lair though .


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Ok thanks ^^. I'm not sure if I'll be buying now as I think the owner may want to see what offers they get if they do an auction or something, I'd rather just buy outright. I'll keep on the look out for a low digit for my lair though .



You can join the old dragon pinglist. They have it divided by digits. I believe Junipa runs it.


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> You can join the old dragon pinglist. They have it divided by digits. I believe Junipa runs it.



Oh ok I'll look into that thanks , is it in dragons for sale? I've heard of it but I can't recall seeing it.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Oh ok I'll look into that thanks , is it in dragons for sale? I've heard of it but I can't recall seeing it.




http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=drs&id=1162110&p=mb

Here you go!


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Ok thanks ^^. I'm not sure if I'll be buying now as I think the owner may want to see what offers they get if they do an auction or something, I'd rather just buy outright. I'll keep on the look out for a low digit for my lair though .



Here, you can ask to be added to one of the pinglists here, so you'll be notified whenever someone has a sale or auction. 


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1162110


----------



## FancyThat

Thanks everyone, I'm so glad this thread is here to help newbies like me .


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Yeosin

ThatOneCcj said:


> /offtopic from current discussion,
> 
> I am considering doing a thread like [this] on FR for treasure, would anyone be interested? (Asked Admins/Mods about it already, so we'll see if it's even allowed).



Bump for this post


----------



## nard

could someone give me ideas on what i could dress these babs in??


bebop: 





bylii:





just the names of some apparel you think would look good on them


----------



## Xanarcah

nard said:


> could someone give me ideas on what i could dress these babs in??
> 
> bylii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the names of some apparel you think would look good on them



I love this Noc, seriously. He looks great. 

Maybe Winter Wind, Chattering parrot, White Wooly Antennae, Gossamer Silks, Peacebringer's Cowl, White or Blue Birdskull items. 

Off-white Skypost Sandals layered under White Spats. 

I'm not sure they'll look good on him, but I was thinking of items that might go well with his colors. 

Here's a really good thread showcasing how apparel can be layered to look really cool!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone have a list of sea related apparel? Need it for a dragon I have


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> I love this Noc, seriously. He looks great.
> 
> Maybe Winter Wind, Chattering parrot, White Wooly Antennae, Gossamer Silks, Peacebringer's Cowl, White or Blue Birdskull items.
> 
> Off-white Skypost Sandals layered under White Spats.
> 
> I'm not sure they'll look good on him, but I was thinking of items that might go well with his colors.
> 
> Here's a really good thread showcasing how apparel can be layered to look really cool!



i knew i had winter wind and i just substituted with things i had in my inventory, but ill definitely check that thread out, thanks!


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone have a list of sea related apparel? Need it for a dragon I have



The entire Seafarer's set and also the Corsair set.

Also the Thresher Flatfins and Seashell Mantle


----------



## Story

Someone's selling a gen1 imp. 
Is it weird that I really want it? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> Does anyone know when registration will open again? I really want to try this.


We don't know as of right now. It seems to happen on random occasions. Just keep checking in though.


----------



## pillow bunny

Does anyone know when registration will open again? I really want to try this.


----------



## Story

Does anyone know how much gilded crowns are worth?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone have gems for sale? I have a few left, but I'm thinking they'll be gone soon and I want to get some more before I run out. xD;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone have gems for sale? I have a few left, but I'm thinking they'll be gone soon and I want to get some more before I run out. xD;



Would you happen to know the gem to tbt conversion rate? Thank you


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Would you happen to know the gem to tbt conversion rate? Thank you



I hear the floating rate for TBT:Treasure is like 100TBT = 15-20k. 

And gems are like 520-530t:1g right now. 



Trying to math the rest of the way aaaahhh...


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I hear the floating rate for TBT:Treasure is like 100TBT = 15-20k.
> 
> And gems are like 520-530t:1g right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to math the rest of the way aaaahhh...




29-32 gems per 100 tbt


----------



## PrayingMantis10

S a t a n i said:


> 29-32 gems per 100 tbt



lol. I thank you both. My brain has melted converting AC ig bells to TBT to game and art  prices to gems to treasure to FR paypal gem prices


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> The entire Seafarer's set and also the Corsair set.
> 
> Also the Thresher Flatfins and Seashell Mantle



Ahh t expensive for me


----------



## Naiad

I don't really feel the urge to play FR anymore OTL

//glares at fodder taking up space

I'll get to you someday e v e


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> I don't really feel the urge to play FR anymore OTL
> 
> //glares at fodder taking up space
> 
> I'll get to you someday e v e


Give me your treasure then


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> I don't really feel the urge to play FR anymore OTL
> 
> //glares at fodder taking up space
> 
> I'll get to you someday e v e



yeah i just do daily stuff and stare at this thread sadly because i wish i was still really into it lol...


----------



## Story

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah i just do daily stuff and stare at this thread sadly because i wish i was still really into it lol...



IMO nothing wrong with that. It is good to take a brake for awhile.


----------



## Luminescence

There's still hope in the next festival~ Until that, too, is over, and everything becomes dull again. Sob.


----------



## Naiad

If anyone wants to buy dragons for TBT, I've got a whole lot of them that need to go c:



Spoiler






































































I was thinking around 100 - 250 TBT each depending on the dragon??


----------



## Kiikay

Wew, im excited for these to hatch *^*


----------



## Kiikay

woop woop one pair hatched, and theyre so cute


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have 8 eggs going to hatch and 3 spots available ;-;


----------



## FancyThat

Sprites are far too tempting, I want to save for the expensive things like the light sprite and dragons but I saw Speedy going for a reasonable price (well cheaper than the AH right now anyway) and had to have him. Now I will save .


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Sprites are far too tempting, I want to save for the expensive things like the light sprite and dragons but I saw Speedy going for a reasonable price (well cheaper than the AH right now anyway) and had to have him. Now I will save .



Haha, that's exactly what I say _every time_. xD 

"I'm going to save for this expensive thing! It's important that I get it soon before the price goes up! ...Ooh, good deal on this other thing, MINE."


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, that's exactly what I say _every time_. xD
> 
> "I'm going to save for this expensive thing! It's important that I get it soon before the price goes up! ...Ooh, good deal on this other thing, MINE."



Haha I've done that so much lately , I'm going to be forced to buy a few of the cheaper sprites as well soon. That plague sprite shouldn't be so adorable but it is, like a cute zombie baby .


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Haha I've done that so much lately , I'm going to be forced to buy a few of the cheaper sprites as well soon. That plague sprite shouldn't be so adorable but it is, like a cute zombie baby .



If you're planning on buying them, now is a good time, before they go up in price even more. 

And I agree, I loooove the plague sprite. : D That was one of the first ones I got.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> If you're planning on buying them, now is a good time, before they go up in price even more.
> 
> And I agree, I loooove the plague sprite. : D That was one of the first ones I got.



Very true, prices aren't that bad for them right now. I have Arcane, Water and Nature already.

I brought this dragon for 3900k or thereabouts and planned to level her a bit then exalt, but now I kind of like her ><






She looks ok as an adult but I'm not sure what to do with her.

Also if anyone could recommend any apparel that would suit this guy I would appreciate it , I'm stuck on ideas.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Very true, prices aren't that bad for them right now. I have Arcane, Water and Nature already.
> 
> I brought this dragon for 3900k or thereabouts and planned to level her a bit then exalt, but now I kind of like her ><
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks ok as an adult but I'm not sure what to do with her.
> 
> Also if anyone could recommend any apparel that would suit this guy I would appreciate it , I'm stuck on ideas.



Springs breathe, antlers, bird skull layered under cowl 

That's all I got at the moment lol


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Springs breathe, antlers, bird skull layered under cowl
> 
> That's all I got at the moment lol



Thanks, I'll keep an eye on the marketplace for those items :3.


----------



## Naiad

Naiad said:


> If anyone wants to buy dragons for TBT, I've got a whole lot of them that need to go c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



last call on these before they get sent off to the shadowbinder c:


----------



## Astro0

selling babies! 12k in AH, 10k by CR, will take one adult fodder for them too 


Spoiler: yeeey



















XYY




XYY




XYY


----------



## VioletPrincess

XYY

Must have this one Astro. I have anadult already leveled to 7 I can trade for this beauty.


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> XYY
> 
> Must have this one Astro. I have anadult already leveled to 7 I can trade for this beauty.



Accepted the CR, thanks so much!!


----------



## Astro0

SO I HATCHED MY BIRTHDAY NOC






SHE'S SO GORGEOUS, MATCHING EYES, BANANA TERT BUT ILL MAKE THAT WORK
i wanted a little girl, and i loooove her! no need for scatter scrolls here!
i almost want to keep her basic.... but then gening her up would be so much fun! maybe i should wait for the new genes.... 
hmmm so many choices! any ideas anyone?


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> SO I HATCHED MY BIRTHDAY NOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'S SO GORGEOUS, MATCHING EYES, BANANA TERT BUT ILL MAKE THAT WORK
> i wanted a little girl, and i loooove her! no need for scatter scrolls here!
> i almost want to keep her basic.... but then gening her up would be so much fun! maybe i should wait for the new genes....
> hmmm so many choices! any ideas anyone?



Beautiful girl , nocs are awesome! You can always use spines to hide the tert (I put her in the scrying workshop and spines look great to me :3) I'm a huge fan of cry/facet dragons but on nocs I'm quite keen on hypnotic/vipera. I tried that on her and with spines she looks amazing imo 

Happy birthday btw .


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> SO I HATCHED MY BIRTHDAY NOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'S SO GORGEOUS, MATCHING EYES, BANANA TERT BUT ILL MAKE THAT WORK
> i wanted a little girl, and i loooove her! no need for scatter scrolls here!
> i almost want to keep her basic.... but then gening her up would be so much fun! maybe i should wait for the new genes....
> hmmm so many choices! any ideas anyone?



Ooh she is gorgeous! *u* Happy Birthday! 

and I agree with Fancy, I like Crysta/Facet on her + spines if you don't like tert color. I think underbelly looks okay too but thats just me


----------



## VioletPrincess

Nice Noc Astro. Maybe turn the tert into Circuit? Happy Birthday as well 

Found this poor girl in the ah for 7k D:  I just think she is too pretty to exalt. I clicked on a random name before really looking at her so I will have to get a renaming scroll smh... Can anyone with current dom discount grab one for me please?


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> SO I HATCHED MY BIRTHDAY NOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'S SO GORGEOUS, MATCHING EYES, BANANA TERT BUT ILL MAKE THAT WORK
> i wanted a little girl, and i loooove her! no need for scatter scrolls here!
> i almost want to keep her basic.... but then gening her up would be so much fun! maybe i should wait for the new genes....
> hmmm so many choices! any ideas anyone?



Oooh, congrats on your beautiful Nocturne girl, and Happy Birthday! : D

I think CryfaceSpines looks great on her, the spines are nice and subtle and match the reflective bits in the crystal. I like Vipers/Stripes too though, they share the same dark/light shades.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys! I cant wait to try out all your ideas in the scrying workshop


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys! I cant wait to try out all your ideas in the scrying workshop



Aside from your new beautiful girl, have you got any other exciting plans today? : D


----------



## FancyThat

Finished decorating this girl






Classy huh .


----------



## VioletPrincess

OMG I just thought I would scry the girl nocturne I found with my male wildclaw Phoenix






Perfect babies  

Any Name suggestions to go with Phoenix?


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Finished decorating this girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy huh .



Nice. : D love the red and black combo, and the hat is a nice touch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> OMG I just thought I would scry the girl nocturne I found with my male wildclaw Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect babies
> 
> Any Name suggestions to go with Phoenix?



Rename him Fawkes and name her Phoenix?

Or just name her Blaze or Wildfire or something similar.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Nice. : D love the red and black combo, and the hat is a nice touch.



I agree 

Story suggested Helios on skype. I love it. But omg Fawkes and Phoenix D: I am an HP fan. I think I will have to name the babies before selling them lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I agree
> 
> Story suggested Helios on skype. I love it. But omg Fawkes and Phoenix D: I am an HP fan. I think I will have to name the babies before selling them lol.



Ooh, Helios is great too. 

If you name them HP names, all the babies can have themed names tooooo.


----------



## Yeosin

Sold all the gems yass!


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Aside from your new beautiful girl, have you got any other exciting plans today? : D



Well i had a 9-5 day of uni, a yummy dinner with the family then went to the movies, so nothing too crazy!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hatched these 2








If anyone wants to buy them be my guess. I have too many female tundras so I'm pretty up to any price






Also hatched this 8)


----------



## Silversea

Of course I didn't manage to buy what has become the most expensive saturnalia skin. Oops.


----------



## Astro0

Silversea said:


> Of course I didn't manage to buy what has become the most expensive saturnalia skin. Oops.



What one? I wonder if i got it...


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Yeosin

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: My collectible hoard:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 う house thing, 1 ど house thing, 2 blue balloons, 1 green balloon, 1 cherry, 2 green candies, 1 Ice cream swirl, 1 peach, 1 popsicle, 4 red candies, and 10 yellow candies.
> 
> 
> I'm saving for a Lightning sprite, so let me know if you're interested in any of them!



_//has lightning sprite that I am trying to sell.
3,300G for the lightning sprite if you are interested in buying mine or I can sell gems for the 100TBT value per 30 gems..._

I'd like to buy them in these categories 'take all or none' type thing. 

Peach - 1,200 gems..
Balloons - 600 gems each
う + ど + Cherry - 600 gems.
Ice Cream + Popsicle + Candies - 480 gems. 

Or 3,000 for all!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Astro0 said:


> What one? I wonder if i got it...



Probably Curious Companions. Minimum is 100K in the AH. Xan and I were trying to snipe for the last 2 hours and it was insane trying to get curious companions and splash accents.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Probably Curious Companions. Minimum is 100K in the AH. Xan and I were trying to snipe for the last 2 hours and it was insane trying to get curious companions and splash accents.



OHHHHHH got that for my sea dragon


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Kiikay

I've been putting off what tert gene I should put on this dragon. Not sure what would be best zzzz
underbelly? spine? or should I wait for the new underbelly tert with the bling bling idk. halp






And then there is this other dreg. Not sure what gene for primary & tert to use also. Ahuuuu


----------



## Kiikay

The new familiars are so colourful and pretty


----------



## VioletPrincess

OOooh a new venue   I love the new familiars. 

Also loving this accent submitted for the Upcoming festival


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

EEEEEEEE New Coli venue!


----------



## Peisinoe

Woke up to wonderful


----------



## Story

I love the new venue such cute creatures!

Also auctioning a low digit ID here if anyone is interested:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1428491


----------



## rosabelle

I love the new coli area and the familiars.  I've been farming it all night~

btw, selling some imp hatchlings! 20kT each:


Spoiler



Female





Male





Male





Female


----------



## FancyThat

The new Coli area is great, beautiful new familiars :3.


----------



## Naiad

woke up this morning to find out that I'm sick 
guess I can farm all day :^))


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg i love the new venue... it actually got me in coli somehow, all of the monsters are so pretty qvq


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> omg i love the new venue... it actually got me in coli somehow, all of the monsters are so pretty qvq



right??
the amphitheres are so cute i'm going to die


----------



## Yeosin

_*See's ~80 Spring's Breath's in the Market*
*panics*
*Ends up buying 52 of them..*
*waves goodbye to 1,040,000 treasure*_
Welp. What have I done..


----------



## Coach

ThatOneCcj said:


> _*See's ~80 Spring's Breath's in the Market*
> *panics*
> *Ends up buying 52 of them..*
> *waves goodbye to 1,040,000 treasure*_
> Welp. What have I done..



You've just got some great profit when you sell them!

That reminds me, I need to catch another batch of them and take advantage of the Plague dom discount


----------



## Astro0

/sobs all I wanna do is grind in the new area but my internet is fking up D;


----------



## Astro0

YAY MY INTERNET SORTED ITSELF OUT!!
i'm collecting the blue clownfishies, if people want to get rid on them!
about 10 fights in i got a hippocampus!


Spoiler: also selling these babs!















































XXY




XXY




XXY


----------



## Shirohibiki

so i know this is a lot to ask but... im trying to get back into the game but i need help. does anyone have any advice? i really want to gene that mirror of mine and i want to expand my lair but its so much treasure/gems and im just...so discouraged. so i didnt know if anyone had any tips for burnout.


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> so i know this is a lot to ask but... im trying to get back into the game but i need help. does anyone have any advice? i really want to gene that mirror of mine and i want to expand my lair but its so much treasure/gems and im just...so discouraged. so i didnt know if anyone had any tips for burnout.



hmmm i've had a few lulls in activity with this website, but no burn outs, so idk how much this will help. But i just kinda go in there with an idea, like you wanting to gen that mirror, and just set your mind to it, imagine how awesome it will look and how proud you will be of it. start slow, maybe do all of your dailies, and a little coli grinding, just for as long as you can 'handle' or be bothered to do, because coli grinding will be where you get the most treasure! as soon as you get sick of it, stop, take a break, sell all of the stuff you gained/put it in the auction house, and then continue if you can, or do something else
there isn't really a trick to it, i guess, i'm sure i'm just telling you things you already know haha!
maybe try to get involved in your flights forums if you're not already?
or try something new like sniping things? idk!
good luck though!! i hope you find something that helps you get back into it <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How many times are there going to be maintenance? My dragons hatch today


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How many times are there going to be maintenance? My dragons hatch today



it sucks but i'm hoping it means maybe new features or a smoother running site!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> hmmm i've had a few lulls in activity with this website, but no burn outs, so idk how much this will help. But i just kinda go in there with an idea, like you wanting to gen that mirror, and just set your mind to it, imagine how awesome it will look and how proud you will be of it. start slow, maybe do all of your dailies, and a little coli grinding, just for as long as you can 'handle' or be bothered to do, because coli grinding will be where you get the most treasure! as soon as you get sick of it, stop, take a break, sell all of the stuff you gained/put it in the auction house, and then continue if you can, or do something else
> there isn't really a trick to it, i guess, i'm sure i'm just telling you things you already know haha!
> maybe try to get involved in your flights forums if you're not already?
> or try something new like sniping things? idk!
> good luck though!! i hope you find something that helps you get back into it <3



which area is the most profitable again? is it kelp beds? i already do dailies -- i do the same thing with wow, im burnt out but keep my sub up so i can do dailies and weeklies. i WANT to do more content, but its so hard and i dont understand why (depression kek) 
i should try to get into the forums more, the layout of the forums/mail has always bothered me tho. its not as seamless as TBT and im spoiled af ):l and i think im too scared to try sniping, id prolly lose all my money cause im...not smart with this stuff lmao. but THANK YOU FOR THE ADVICE ;v; i really wanna break through this ****, in all my games, but im wondering if this is going to take medical interference of some kind to solve. still, the help is appreciated regardless. all i can do is try.


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> which area is the most profitable again? is it kelp beds? i already do dailies -- i do the same thing with wow, im burnt out but keep my sub up so i can do dailies and weeklies. i WANT to do more content, but its so hard and i dont understand why (depression kek)
> i should try to get into the forums more, the layout of the forums/mail has always bothered me tho. its not as seamless as TBT and im spoiled af ):l and i think im too scared to try sniping, id prolly lose all my money cause im...not smart with this stuff lmao. but THANK YOU FOR THE ADVICE ;v; i really wanna break through this ****, in all my games, but im wondering if this is going to take medical interference of some kind to solve. still, the help is appreciated regardless. all i can do is try.



hmm not sure, i'm toooo knowledgeable about the coli, i just tend to grind where i wanna grind (except if its for fodder, then always the mire) but i'm pretty sure the kelp beds is the most profitable. but i've heard a looot of people grind in harpy's roost bc it has heaps of swipps stuff which is good to sell
just try and add a little bit of activity along with the dailies and see how you feel tbh, i know how much depression can interfere with games nd stuff, so hopefully you can break through it somehow
Urgh yeah i hate the look of the forums too, but you get used to it a little bit more after hanging out there for a while. getting involved with dom also helped me, if you're interested in that at all haha, you don't have to be a trainer, you can be whatever, its pretty fun when you find what you like. but dom isn't for everyone
I BELIEVE IN YOU!! whatever it takes, medical or not, i'm sure you'll be able tooo 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops just spent like half of my savings gening and breed changing my progen
but oh god do i love how she looks now!!!
and how well maize vipera matches goldenrod underbelly
when i first looked at her in the scrying workshop i thought she's never look good, but i rlly like her ahaha


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> oops just spent like half of my savings gening and breed changing my progen
> but oh god do i love how she looks now!!!
> and how well maize vipera matches goldenrod underbelly
> when i first looked at her in the scrying workshop i thought she's never look good, but i rlly like her ahaha



She does look great , those colours work really well.

I just hatched a nest with two pretty babies


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yaay someone bought them


----------



## Xanarcah

The same person keeps buying my 6 digits when I throw them in the AH. Maybe I should raise the price?


----------



## Yeosin

Xanarcah said:


> The same person keeps buying my 6 digits when I throw them in the AH. Maybe I should raise the price?



Yass


// Selling 3DS games for FR currency @ http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1425188


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> snips



aaaa thank you so much for the advice ;A; i really appreciate it <3 ill start trying, at the very least. smooches u a lot~~~ ur an angel <3333

also your progen is looking great!! O: sometimes i sorta wish i could start over if not just to have progens omfg. i could make a nice one.....rip, too bad we cant multiaccount

also holy **** i just got my first egg since i basically started this stupid game. literally its been almost a year LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> She does look great , those colours work really well.
> 
> I just hatched a nest with two pretty babies



oh god the girl is gorgeous/// screams


----------



## Naiad

//pokes thread

anyone have good tips on getting through leveling fodder? at this point, I just have 15+ that aren't going anywhere, OTL


----------



## Astro0

sooooo what's everyone's current goals? 
mine is to gen up some of my current dragons, i've given up on the skycat, for now hahaha



Naiad said:


> //pokes thread
> 
> anyone have good tips on getting through leveling fodder? at this point, I just have 15+ that aren't going anywhere, OTL



tbh i just turn on my fave show/movie and smash it out. i only level to 7 if i'm feeling overwhelmed, but you can take it even lower than that 
other than that i have no tips hahah, good luck!


----------



## Astro0

ok new goal: get the foxfire skin
i just remembered how much i love it


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Naiad said:


> //pokes thread
> 
> anyone have good tips on getting through leveling fodder? at this point, I just have 15+ that aren't going anywhere, OTL



For me if I focus on other stuff it takes forever so I recommend just concentrating on lvling them with a Mire build Dragon that way you train 2 at a time. Takes around 15 mins for two with that dragon. :3 as for level I'd say lvl 7 since the payout is 10-11k. And since most fodder is 8k to buy you can't really exalt for less levels without losing treasure on the way


----------



## Naiad

Frances-Simoun said:


> For me if I focus on other stuff it takes forever so I recommend just concentrating on lvling them with a Mire build Dragon that way you train 2 at a time. Takes around 15 mins for two with that dragon. :3 as for level I'd say lvl 7 since the payout is 10-11k. And since most fodder is 8k to buy you can't really exalt for less levels without losing treasure on the way



My problem with the Coli is that I have a _terrible_ attention span tbh
so fully concentrating on it can have me bored within minutes

That being said, I actually need to get an arcane dragon for Mire Build still
I've been slacking :")


----------



## Astro0

goddamn i got some 5 day old cheap fodder, left them for roll over, checked after roll over to find they're '4 days' old......................................................................................................................wtf


----------



## Peisinoe

Naiad said:


> //pokes thread
> 
> anyone have good tips on getting through leveling fodder? at this point, I just have 15+ that aren't going anywhere, OTL




I'd just sell them honestly lol. If you're bored of Coli and it takes too long. Just sell them for 8k each in AH. They'll fly off the AH. Saves you space and food.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> For me if I focus on other stuff it takes forever so I recommend just concentrating on lvling them with a Mire build Dragon that way you train 2 at a time. Takes around 15 mins for two with that dragon. :3 as for level I'd say lvl 7 since the payout is 10-11k. And since most fodder is 8k to buy you can't really exalt for less levels without losing treasure on the way



It should really only take maybe 5 minutes in mire with the double exalt build. Lol. But who knows with dodge rates


----------



## Yeosin

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1433218


REGISTRATION OPENING SOON!!


----------



## Xanarcah

HEY GUYS HEY GUYS


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Kiikay

hot to get 400gems faster ahuuu lol


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> HEY GUYS HEY GUYS



HOLY FFFFFFFFFFF
HOW DID YOU DO THAT SO FAST?????????? TELL ME HOW OMGGGG


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> THATS SO AWESOME!!



IT IS SO AWESOME

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MYSELF AAAAAA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> HOLY FFFFFFFFFFF
> HOW DID YOU DO THAT SO FAST?????????? TELL ME HOW OMGGGG



I SOLD MY SOUL

Also a lot of things from my vault. But the opportunity was there, so no choice. I'll earn it all back later.


----------



## rosabelle

Ohohoh! Congrats Xan! *o*
And I'm sure you'll definitely earn all those back


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Ohohoh! Congrats Xan! *o*
> And I'm sure you'll definitely earn all those back



Thanks! : D 

I'm sure I will too. Eventually. xD;


----------



## Astro0

Wtffffff fr has been down for ~3 hours, maybe even more....


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> Wtffffff fr has been down for ~3 hours, maybe even more....



Yup  at first I kinda thought it was my internet connection. Haha hopefully it gets back up soon cause I have fodder I wanna train. 8(


----------



## Astro0

rosabelle said:


> Yup  at first I kinda thought it was my internet connection. Haha hopefully it gets back up soon cause I have fodder I wanna train. 8(



Yeah I checked an "is it down" website and tumblr and everyone's complaining
I hope so, I need to go to bed and I haven't been on it all day D;


----------



## VioletPrincess

Nice thing to wake up to lol. Hope they fix it soon. I will just work on some acnl gardening


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> Yeah I checked an "is it down" website and tumblr and everyone's complaining
> I hope so, I need to go to bed and I haven't been on it all day D;


Oh same! haha I checked their FB page too.  aww, need to feed some dragons? D:



SakuraPrimrose said:


> Nice thing to wake up to lol. Hope they fix it soon. I will just work on some acnl gardening


I'm doing the same thing ;D haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

From the FB page:
We are currently investigating the cause of the site outage. We are working to bring the site back up as soon as possible. We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience while we work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH OH Its baaack! nvm, it just loads the home page for me but everything else isn't loading . 8(


----------



## Frances-Simoun

S a t a n i said:


> I'd just sell them honestly lol. If you're bored of Coli and it takes too long. Just sell them for 8k each in AH. They'll fly off the AH. Saves you space and food.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It should really only take maybe 5 minutes in mire with the double exalt build. Lol. But who knows with dodge rates



Stina dodge rates with me are 99% like I don't smash my pc because it was pricey :'D, plus my slow connection doesn't help x3 When I go to college and coli grind there, i can finish 4 fodder in 12mins. lol


----------



## VioletPrincess

Well its back up but for some reason I cant organize a party in the Coli. Figures, buys two exalt fodder to level and I cant put them in


----------



## Xanarcah

Looks like battle stones are glitching due to the site being wonky. Along with other things.

Hopefully they fix it before the festival.


----------



## Yeosin

Selling 3DS Games + Wii U Games for FR Gems/Treasure ayyy

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cc7zIziomXVwdH0Zzvw6mMWyHw7ZGTBs2evq_oY2AHY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Xanarcah

More Imp boys for sale~


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: 10k adults!











XYX




XYY


----------



## Astro0

tfw coli glitches every second or third battle so you have to keep refreshing


----------



## Shirohibiki

it was obvious theyre doing this reg window on purpose while the site is laggy/crashing and ****, and yet people are like "BUT THE SITE HAS BEEN LAGGY/CRASHING AND **** AND ITS ALSO NEAR GREENSKEEPERS"
they said they would extend the festival if it got too bad, so... idk why everyones worrying. yeah it might suck for coli, but if theyll extend the festival then i dont see an issue. idk.


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> it was obvious theyre doing this reg window on purpose while the site is laggy/crashing and ****, and yet people are like "BUT THE SITE HAS BEEN LAGGY/CRASHING AND **** AND ITS ALSO NEAR GREENSKEEPERS"
> they said they would extend the festival if it got too bad, so... idk why everyones worrying. yeah it might suck for coli, but if theyll extend the festival then i dont see an issue. idk.



No joke! people r flipping out about greenskeeper! like i'm annoyed but i'm not pissed at the admins/coders, they're obviously trying their best and doing things for a reason


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> No joke! people r flipping out about greenskeeper! like i'm annoyed but i'm not pissed at the admins/coders, they're obviously trying their best and doing things for a reason



maybe people forget theyre not like a multi billion dollar company like blizzard is
while its a poor comparison because wow is a ****ing gigantic game, im pretty sure there are STILL bugs that have been in there since vanilla. idk, again, this IS a poor comparison and i am giving neither company a free shot

basically, what im saying is, these guys are pretty dang small... and i didnt realize this but theres only around 150k registered accounts. that does not account for multiaccounters and such (read this on DR, dunno how accurate it is). but they cant get to bugs as fast as blizzard can, they dont have tons of people for customer support... i understand that there are things they do wrong. that is absolutely true, and being a small company does NOT in any way give them an excuse for letting severe bugs go on forever, or for ignoring their playerbase, etc. 

all im saying is, things get done more slowly here than they would at blizzard, and i think sometimes people forget that. thats all.

as a sidenote: there are MVPs on blizzard forums as well so idk why people so mad about MVP


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> -snip-



yeah, im not on WoW or anything like that, but people freak out over every little thing on FR. I suppose i might have a bit of a skewed sample as i'm getting the majority of my info from dramarising (as you are, it seems haha i saw the 150k members too and i was seriously shocked, like that is not many!) People complaining about customer support is also crazy, but they are a small company like you said, so its completely understandable. not including the several month waits of some people haha

omg **** hit the fan when MVPs were introduced, i couldn't careless, it just seemed like a thing that heaps of places do to thank good members??


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> yeah, im not on WoW or anything like that, but people freak out over every little thing on FR. I suppose i might have a bit of a skewed sample as i'm getting the majority of my info from dramarising (as you are, it seems haha i saw the 150k members too and i was seriously shocked, like that is not many!) People complaining about customer support is also crazy, but they are a small company like you said, so its completely understandable. not including the several month waits of some people haha
> 
> omg **** hit the fan when MVPs were introduced, i couldn't careless, it just seemed like a thing that heaps of places do to thank good members??



i usually agree with/am neutral with the complaints people make as generally they are valid (like with how much the mods censor the forums, etc), it was just, i was reading the thread that announced the reg window and it was just so obvious to me that they were doing it on purpose to test the lag so i didnt understand why people were complaining, lmao. 

and yeah, i was REALLY surprised, i honestly thought there were a looooot more people on FR s= (and now that theres another reg window im tempted to make a second acct again sobs)

FR has a lot of things to improve on overall, its just that it takes  a little longer due to how small the company is.


----------



## Yeosin

I have a LOT of gen 1 nocs for sale guys, 200 gems each.

Send a CR for any of these for 200 gems, and I'll either accept or decline. Some I'm keeping for auctions but some I'm not .

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=77846&page=7
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=77846&page=8
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=77846&page=9
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=77846&page=10


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler















I dunno how much these would be worth, but does anybody have an offer before I try to auction them?

I am the best at this game


----------



## Astro0

yaaaaay 51 new items! I'm keen as tbh



Spoiler: also selling






























also lashed out and got my birthday derg my fave sweater (the birdie matches my pet budgie hehe


----------



## Astro0

soooo i have lvl 25 thats part of my first coli team, this guy




he's been bred but all of his offspring is named, fully stoned and stated for culex's guide
but he just doesn't fit in to my lair anymore! 
is there such a thing as lvl25 trading? or should i just sell him and use the money i get to buy another?
and if selling, how much would he be worth?
ty for your helllllp ^_^


----------



## Silversea

Astro0 said:


> What one? I wonder if i got it...



Erm...fishtivities I think it was called? Or curious companions. One of those two.


----------



## Zii

Nevermind.


----------



## FancyThat

I hatched out two Arcane dragons this morning , gloriously tacky pink 



Spoiler: Spoiler















I also hatched some green ranged dragons but my fianc? grabbed them already.​


----------



## VioletPrincess

Flight Rising Registration Window is now open 

- - - Post Merge - - -

A few babes for sale


----------



## cheezyfries

i just joined flight rising and i'm kinda confused as to what to do. can anyone please help me? thanks in advance! i bred two eggs, but that's kinda it haha, i'm also in the lightning flight if that helps!


----------



## pillow bunny

Hi I just signed up and got this dragon:


----------



## Kiikay

Free coatl + free superman snapper for one newly registered


----------



## Peisinoe

Bumping my be regi thread


----------



## VioletPrincess

Welcome to all new registers


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kiikay said:


>


Please what do you want for it?!?! I want itttt

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yea free to whoever wants it


----------



## Kiikay

@ObeseMudkipz wah, sorry I forgot to take it out of auction and someone has already bought him. But i'll let you have first pick on the next time my dregs hatches similar super snappers


----------



## Shirohibiki

welcome newbies <3!


----------



## pillow bunny

What element thing is everyone in?


----------



## Yeosin

pillow bunny said:


> What element thing is everyone in?



I'm in water.


----------



## FancyThat

welcome to the new players :3



pillow bunny said:


> What element thing is everyone in?



I'm in Arcane .


----------



## cheezyfries

i was wondering- do you breed dragons to "exalt" them and earn treasure? and also, what do you use this treasure for? thanks c:


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> i was wondering- do you breed dragons to "exalt" them and earn treasure? and also, what do you use this treasure for? thanks c:



You don't have to breed dragons for exalting, you could also breed prettier/longer cooldown Dragons and run a hatchery ^^
Treasure can be used to buy pretty much everything on the site. (Some aspects require gems, but they're interchangeable.) From apparel (clothes for your dragons), to familiars (companions for your dragons), to Dragons and art and much, much more, treasure's got your back.


----------



## Jamborenium

pillow bunny said:


> What element thing is everyone in?


I'm in Wind

also 3 new Babbys I picked up from the auction house














​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This is my favorie dragon atm. Just hate that it's a tundra male since it looks weird




I have 50K and was wondering what apparel would look great with it


----------



## Jamborenium

some golden crystal imperials I snagged uwu









​


----------



## Yeosin

Nebudelic said:


> some golden crystal imperials I snagged uwu
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg these are so cool looking holy wow ok


----------



## Astro0

Nebudelic said:


> some golden crystal imperials I snagged uwu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



/distant screaming if you ever make a baby that looks like them pleaaaseee let me know!! they are so fkn gorgeous


----------



## Jamborenium

Astro0 said:


> /distant screaming if you ever make a baby that looks like them pleaaaseee let me know!! they are so fkn gorgeous



c: will do, though of course it's going to take awhile before the male is ready to breed
(darn their long cool down time >:C) the female is however though​


----------



## FancyThat

Nebudelic said:


> some golden crystal imperials I snagged uwu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Love these, I would also like to know when/if you breed them please . I love gold tones, I have three myself but they're male coatls (love that dragon design).


----------



## Naiad

I started hatching all my nests again, so here's a hatchling overhaul :')


Spoiler







































All are listed in the AH, 
but prices are negotiable ^^




The sky pastel Nocts turned out really well hh Q v Q


----------



## BiggKitty

anyone interested in an unusual tiger babe female coati






tiger/stripes/underbelly genes

on AH for 50 gems  or 45 gems CR or offers

pls pm if interested, I forget to look back at threads


----------



## Jamborenium

my lovely coatl has finally grown up...now I need to find her a mate :'3 




normally I'm not a fan of gem bound but damn it's lovely on crystal dragon with blue tones​


----------



## FancyThat

Nebudelic said:


> my lovely coatl has finally grown up...now I need to find her a mate :'3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally I'm not a fan of gem bound but damn it's lovely on crystal dragon with blue tones​



Ohh pretty , I love triple or ice toned dragons with ice eyes. I've got quite a little collection of them now, makes me wonder if I should be in Ice flight instead of Arcane .


----------



## Astro0

BiggKitty said:


> anyone interested in an unusual tiger babe female coati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger/stripes/underbelly genes
> 
> on AH for 50 gems  or 45 gems CR or offers
> 
> pls pm if interested, I forget to look back at threads



ohhh my goodness i had to have her RIGHT NOW hahahah
you probably wont see this but she has a home with me now  she's so damn pretty, i don't even like tiger that much!!


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> I started hatching all my nests again, so here's a hatchling overhaul :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are listed in the AH,
> but prices are negotiable ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky pastel Nocts turned out really well hh Q v Q



I had to buy that Sky/Rose/Rose noc, beautiful baby :3.



Astro0 said:


> ohhh my goodness i had to have her RIGHT NOW hahahah
> you probably wont see this but she has a home with me now  she's so damn pretty, i don't even like tiger that much!!



That is a lovely dragon , I have one like that except it has crackle instead of underbelly and light eyes. It's being held for me right now because I'm low on space again .


----------



## BiggKitty

Astro0 said:


> ohhh my goodness i had to have her RIGHT NOW hahahah
> you probably wont see this but she has a home with me now  she's so damn pretty, i don't even like tiger that much!!



yes did see the post, thank you glad she is going to a good home


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selling! all 10k except for the vipera imp who is 20k!







XYX























also quoting this


Astro0 said:


> soooo i have lvl 25 thats part of my first coli team, this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's been bred but all of his offspring is named, fully stoned and stated for culex's guide
> but he just doesn't fit in to my lair anymore!
> is there such a thing as lvl25 trading? or should i just sell him and use the money i get to buy another?
> and if selling, how much would he be worth?
> ty for your helllllp ^_^





FancyThat said:


> That is a lovely dragon , I have one like that except it has crackle instead of underbelly and light eyes. It's being held for me right now because I'm low on space again .



i'm very excited! ahh the pains of low lair space! i'm pretty lucky i went on a big purge so i have a fair amount... already itching to do it again haha


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: selling! all 10k except for the vipera imp who is 20k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also quoting this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very excited! ahh the pains of low lair space! i'm pretty lucky i went on a big purge so i have a fair amount... already itching to do it again haha



I can't purge lol, I love them all . Luckily my fianc? signed up the same time as me and will hold dragons for me for a bit if needed free of charge although he can't hold them all, I've had to pass on quite a few lately. Here's my ivory baby :3






He's also holding this girl for me, I love coatl Dragons .






That level 25 is really nice btw, as is that imp I'm so tempted urgh lol.


----------



## BiggKitty

I wish I could keep every one but need to let some go

here I have a coati male for sale XXY
obsidian speckle
obsidian freckle
goldenrod underbelly

on AH at 30 gems or pm an offer


----------



## Naiad

FancyThat said:


> I had to buy that Sky/Rose/Rose noc, beautiful baby :3.



Ahh, tyvm! ; v ;


----------



## Yeosin

Selling Gems for TBT~

Rates :
100 gems = 2500 tbt,
500 gems = 11,250 tbt,
1,000 gems = 20,000 tbt.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ThatOneCcj said:


> Selling Gems for TBT~
> 
> Rates :
> 100 gems = 2500 tbt,
> 500 gems = 11,250 tbt,
> 1,000 gems = 20,000 tbt.


Is that the rate?


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is that the rate?



I've (or most sellers in general) been selling at 
15kT = 100 TBT or 30 Gems for 100 TBT, so definitely not.

I think the full range of the rates I've seen are 10kT - 25 kT for 100 TBT


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> I can't purge lol, I love them all . Luckily my fianc? signed up the same time as me and will hold dragons for me for a bit if needed free of charge although he can't hold them all, I've had to pass on quite a few lately. Here's my ivory baby :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also holding this girl for me, I love coatl Dragons .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That level 25 is really nice btw, as is that imp I'm so tempted urgh lol.



Ah the first time i purged i felt sooo bad haha! so i understand not wanting to do it 
omg those two coatls are adorable!! lucky you have someone who can hold them for you!
we'll he's here if you want him! i have nooo idea what the going rates are for lvl 25s tho :O


----------



## Yeosin

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is that the rate?



There really isn't a set 'rate' due to the lack of gems for tbt trades. Anything is based on who has what. 
If someone has TBT, and I have gems, I make a deal. 
If no one else is selling gems and I have a monopoly I can technically charge whatever, haha.


----------



## Peisinoe

I remember when I lair purged my full color collection of XXMaize crackled. It was addictive. LOL. ugh the need to do it again. However I am like Naiad now...


A lair full of breeding pairs


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> I remember when I lair purged my full color collection of XXMaize crackled. It was addictive. LOL. ugh the need to do it again. However I am like Naiad now...
> 
> 
> A lair full of breeding pairs



save me from this hell that ive brought onto myself

its kinda like
hey i should purge my lair
but then its like
nah i love my dergs too much but they just keep having babies and i don't have the space for anything anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -







I never have enough food anymore fml


----------



## BiggKitty

I am looking to buy 20k TBT worth preferably gems but not at ThatOneccj rate, I have already fallen foul of his rates because I knew no better. If no gems around would be happy with treasure


----------



## Naiad

screams because the accents for greenskeeper are awesome


----------



## Astro0

oooooh i love the little tree apparel!! so cute :0
also the accents are awesome tbh


----------



## Naiad

I NEED ACCENT LAYERING IN MY LIFE ; A ;
i half assed last festival, so i gotta go full throttle on this one


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> I NEED ACCENT LAYERING IN MY LIFE ; A ;
> i half assed last festival, so i gotta go full throttle on this one



OMG THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL

i knooow ive half assed like 90% of the festivals, but i'm scared i wont have time this week D:


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> OMG THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL
> 
> i knooow ive half assed like 90% of the festivals, but i'm scared i wont have time this week D:



same omg
finals are going to kill me but _I need this _ :')


----------



## Astro0

woo my pretty nature baby!







Naiad said:


> same omg
> finals are going to kill me but _I need this _ :')



ugh i SHOULD be studying right now... but dragons haha


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> Ah the first time i purged i felt sooo bad haha! so i understand not wanting to do it
> omg those two coatls are adorable!! lucky you have someone who can hold them for you!
> we'll he's here if you want him! i have nooo idea what the going rates are for lvl 25s tho :O



I have no idea either, I'm not great at pricing. I do really like him but I also really shouldn't be buying any more dragons lol, last night my finger slipped and,






Chocolate/chocolate/tangerine baby, couldn't resist. I added the smoke, now to add iridescent and shimmer for that melting chocolate look, another gene project.

also 






Saw it while browsing the AH.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> woo my pretty nature baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i SHOULD be studying right now... but dragons haha



Love that dragon 



Naiad said:


> I NEED ACCENT LAYERING IN MY LIFE ; A ;
> i half assed last festival, so i gotta go full throttle on this one



Beautiful look, wish we could layer like that.

I'm currently slowly working on the festival items.


----------



## Silversea

Gathering gave me no currency at all /cry

Also where did any of my money go I can't afford 30k what happened what


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> Gathering gave me no currency at all /cry
> 
> Also where did any of my money go I can't afford 30k what happened what



LITERALLY ME RIGHT NOW
i really hope I can get some chests this time


----------



## Yeosin

BiggKitty said:


> I am looking to buy 20k TBT worth preferably gems but not at ThatOneccj rate, *I have already fallen foul of his rates because I knew no better*. If no gems around would be happy with treasure



Don't bash me. I didn't know any rates either, so don't assume that I ripped you off. I threw out a number, you accepted said number, so don't you dare try to play innocent with the 'I knew no better' stuff. It's not fair, and it's really not cool, very immature.


----------



## tinyfire

Is anyone interested in my dragons? Really trying to clear my lair out atm ;v;

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=92098


----------



## Naiad

tinyfire said:


> Is anyone interested in my dragons? Really trying to clear my lair out atm ;v;
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=92098



Ahh, they're gorgeous ; v ; Are you accepting TBT or only FR?


----------



## tinyfire

Naiad said:


> Ahh, they're gorgeous ; v ; Are you accepting TBT or only FR?



Either! Feel free to send me a message if any of them interest you


----------



## PrayingMantis10

tinyfire said:


> Either! Feel free to send me a message if any of them interest you



lol. Your mailbox is full


----------



## Jamborenium

omigosh all the skins and accents for the holiday are so lovely ;w;​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got 20 leaf currency. If anyone wants me to message them I'll be selling all of it at the end of the event for btb, treasure, gems

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also all the dragons (except the tree nocturne and the one with the skin on) I have on the second page are for sale. Willing to sell low 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771&page=2


----------



## Naiad

Where's everyone grinding for this festival? 
I'm in the Arena


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> Where's everyone grinding for this festival?
> I'm in the Arena



I've been doing the area after the traing field in the coliseum since my dragons are still like 8 xD


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> Where's everyone grinding for this festival?
> I'm in the Arena



Alternating between the rainsonf jungle (mainly there, i love that place) and the arena!


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> Alternating between the rainsonf jungle (mainly there, i love that place) and the arena!



the rainsong jungle is gorgeous o v o
pity i have terrible luck there :')

really looking forward to tomorrow off so i can grind all day


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> the rainsong jungle is gorgeous o v o
> pity i have terrible luck there :')
> 
> really looking forward to tomorrow off so i can grind all day



Oh really? No good! I seem to have really good luck there,  lots of battlestones and familiars, and 2 chests so far!
Ohhh jealous, i think im going to be doing a lot tonight haha


----------



## Peisinoe

Spoiler: PASTELS AND NON PLEASE BUY CR for 15%off



Male
Seafoam/Rose/Banana
Iri/Shim/Smoke
Price : 30kt





Male
Teal/Caribbean/Jade
Iri/Shim/Smoke
18kt







Male
Aqua/Platinum/Seafoam
Cry/Face/Smoke
25kt






Female
Midnight/Splash/Ice
Ripple/Shimmer/Underbelly
28kt








Male
Midnight/Splash/Ice
Iri/Shim/UB
33kt







Female
Purple/Azure/White
iri/Shim/UB
35kt








Male
Silver/Caribbean/Rose
Cry/Shim/UB
35kt






Male
Midnight/Splash/White
Iri/Shim/UB
33k







ALSOOOO RARE pastel combo Lav/Rose/Lav going on nest today!

Cost will be roughly 80kt per hatchling


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> I started hatching all my nests again, so here's a hatchling overhaul :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are listed in the AH,
> but prices are negotiable ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky pastel Nocts turned out really well hh Q v Q



i am so heartbroken that your sky/rose/rose girl got sold, ive been awaY AND I REALLY LOVE IT OH GOD SOBS/// and i looked for sky/x/rose on the AH but theyre all super expensive omg qvq rip


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i am so heartbroken that your sky/rose/rose girl got sold, ive been awaY AND I REALLY LOVE IT OH GOD SOBS/// and i looked for sky/x/rose on the AH but theyre all super expensive omg qvq rip



ahh her parents are RTB again so i'll put them on another nest ASAP


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Spoiler: PASTELS AND NON PLEASE BUY CR for 15%off
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> Seafoam/Rose/Banana
> Iri/Shim/Smoke
> Price : 30kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> Teal/Caribbean/Jade
> Iri/Shim/Smoke
> 18kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> Aqua/Platinum/Seafoam
> Cry/Face/Smoke
> 25kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female
> Midnight/Splash/Ice
> Ripple/Shimmer/Underbelly
> 28kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> Midnight/Splash/Ice
> Iri/Shim/UB
> 33kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female
> Purple/Azure/White
> iri/Shim/UB
> 35kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> Silver/Caribbean/Rose
> Cry/Shim/UB
> 35kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> Midnight/Splash/White
> Iri/Shim/UB
> 33k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSOOOO RARE pastel combo Lav/Rose/Lav going on nest today!
> 
> Cost will be roughly 80kt per hatchling



Please let me know when the lav/rose/lav coatl's hatch .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i am so heartbroken that your sky/rose/rose girl got sold, ive been awaY AND I REALLY LOVE IT OH GOD SOBS/// and i looked for sky/x/rose on the AH but theyre all super expensive omg qvq rip



I couldn't resist her, so beautiful :3.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> Where's everyone grinding for this festival?
> I'm in the Arena



All over the place. ..I get bored grinding in one spot. I do think the Arena has the best loot drop rate.How many chests did everyone get?


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> All over the place. ..I get bored grinding in one spot. I do think the Arena has the best loot drop rate.How many chests did everyone get?



No chests yet, lots of currency though. I've been grinding in the Mire and Boreal wood, here's my nature dragon so far,






I have three of the skins/accents so far, RoseLilly is wearing Botanys back, 






I also have are you glade and sylvan swirls. It's a bank holiday today so I plan to grind as much as I can.


----------



## gnoixaim

Is there anyone in nature that can snipe skins for me? : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> ahh her parents are RTB again so i'll put them on another nest ASAP



oh omg thank you so much!!! ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> No chests yet, lots of currency though. I've been grinding in the Mire and Boreal wood, here's my nature dragon so far,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three of the skins/accents so far, RoseLilly is wearing Botanys back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have are you glade and sylvan swirls. It's a bank holiday today so I plan to grind as much as I can.



cries bc that skin is adorable


----------



## PrayingMantis10

FancyThat said:


> No chests yet, lots of currency though. I've been grinding in the Mire and Boreal wood, here's my nature dragon so far,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three of the skins/accents so far, RoseLilly is wearing Botanys back,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have are you glade and sylvan swirls. It's a bank holiday today so I plan to grind as much as I can.



lmao. I love your Paunchy Green Percher with your nature apparel. So of course I ran over to the auction house to buy one..that is until I saw the price 400k! I need to stop looking at other player's dragons.


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: Dregs 12-15kt






 *Sold ~
*
































Selling this coatl for 30kt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler: Dregs 12-15kt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling this coatl for 30kt



i don't mind taking the first one


----------



## Kiikay

@obeseMudkip sure, I can sell to you for 12k if you send a crossroad to Kikay on FR c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kiikay said:


> @obeseMudkip sure, I can sell to you for 12k if you send a crossroad to Kikay on FR c:



Sent one


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lmao. I love your Paunchy Green Percher with your nature apparel. So of course I ran over to the auction house to buy one..that is until I saw the price 400k! I need to stop looking at other player's dragons.



Paunchy Green Percher is in the Gem Marketplace for a lot less than 400k if you wanted to buy one. : D

*loves all the Birbs*


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Is there anyone in nature that can snipe skins for me? : )



My daughter is nature and I will be getting her to snipe a couple sets for me. If anyone would like a set or 2 just let me know. Can only be done after school hours as it is her account and I have no access to it.



S a t a n i said:


> ALSOOOO RARE pastel combo Lav/Rose/Lav going on nest today!
> 
> Cost will be roughly 80kt per hatchling



Ping list please  Prefer male with crystal but not picky


----------



## FancyThat

Shirohibiki said:


> cries bc that skin is adorable



It is my favourite of all the designs .



PrayingMantis10 said:


> lmao. I love your Paunchy Green Percher with your nature apparel. So of course I ran over to the auction house to buy one..that is until I saw the price 400k! I need to stop looking at other player's dragons.



As Xanarcah said cheaper in the marketplace, 120 gems .



SakuraPrimrose said:


> My daughter is nature and I will be getting her to snipe a couple sets for me. If anyone would like a set or 2 just let me know. Can only be done after school hours as it is her account and I have no access to it.



Sweet of you to offer for us, you helped me before ^^. I'll pass this time as I don't mind sniping myself and I'm earning treasure as I go, I'll be returning the favour during my festival and my fianc? will help too during his I'm sure :3.


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> My daughter is nature and I will be getting her to snipe a couple sets for me. If anyone would like a set or 2 just let me know. Can only be done after school hours as it is her account and I have no access to it.



Ah yes, I'd love a set. I don't remember what the total would be, so just let me know : )


----------



## VioletPrincess

No problem. It's 357K for a complete set with the discount.


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> No problem. It's 357K for a complete set with the discount.



Should I send you the treasure, or your daughter?


----------



## Kiikay

UGH, I have a weakness for floral accents and since it's nature's event, there are so many pretty floral accents being made. 
Goodbye treasure/gems ; A ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> My daughter is nature and I will be getting her to snipe a couple sets for me. If anyone would like a set or 2 just let me know. Can only be done after school hours as it is her account and I have no access to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ping list please  Prefer male with crystal but not picky



is it possible for your daughter to get me a few? ;v; i want rafflesia fairy, wild predator, garden guardian, and botanys back please! how much would it be? also possibly orbkeeper if its not too much, depends on price. thank you so much!!!


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Should I send you the treasure, or your daughter?



You can send it to me and then I will send my order over with yours 



Shirohibiki said:


> is it possible for your daughter to get me a few? ;v; i want rafflesia fairy, wild predator, garden guardian, and botanys back please! how much would it be? also possibly orbkeeper if its not too much, depends on price. thank you so much!!!



No problem. I will be helping her snipe them (gotta get that snipe time right lol) 

For 4 it would be 119K and if you would like the Orbkeeper it would be a total of 148750


----------



## Xanarcah

*PSA: 8 Marketplace skins are retiring on May 31. *

If you were planning on getting them, now's a good time!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> *PSA: 8 Marketplace skins are retiring on May 31. *
> 
> If you were planning on getting them, now's a good time!




HEYHEY XAN
long time no see ♪(?ε｀ )

screams because I'm too poor to afford anything atm


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> HEYHEY XAN
> long time no see ♪(?ε｀ )
> 
> screams because I'm too poor to afford anything atm



Heeeyy Lafiel~ How's it been going? I feel like I haven't seen you around here for a while either. : D


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Heeeyy Lafiel~ How's it been going? I feel like I haven't seen you around here for a while either. : D



I'm doing well, actually （＾◇＾）
Recently got back into FR again after trading my MC stuff over 
; O ;
What about you?


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> I'm doing well, actually （＾◇＾）
> Recently got back into FR again after trading my MC stuff over
> ; O ;
> What about you?



You came back at a good time, FR's been fun. : D 

Life got busy on me. Work picked up, then I was on a planning committee for some stuff, and my boyfriend has been needing my help with some more advanced baking/cooking he's experimenting with. Been making a batch of macarons a day. Soooo delicious. I'm gonna get fat. XD; 

FR-wise, I'm kinda lazy, since I reached my ultimate goal. On the other hand, I'm lazy all the time.


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> You can send it to me and then I will send my order over with yours
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. I will be helping her snipe them (gotta get that snipe time right lol)
> 
> For 4 it would be 119K and if you would like the Orbkeeper it would be a total of 148750



sheds single tear
thats literally half of my treasure lmfao...................
oh well. ill get all 5. thank you very much, just let me know when to send the money!


----------



## VioletPrincess

I know what you mean. bought some dragons today so now I  can only get one set :O I am just waiting for her to finish her home work before she can go online. I sound like such a mean mom. Her homework is sewing stuffies


----------



## VioletPrincess

We were having some major internet issues this evening. I will try again in the morning before she gets on the bus.


----------



## BiggKitty

Does anyone over here have any treasure to trade please for BTB or a red pinwheel?


----------



## Astro0

oooh i have 2 botany back chests, should i trade for another? i feel like botanys back will be a popular chest, so idk haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> oooh i have 2 botany back chests, should i trade for another? i feel like botanys back will be a popular chest, so idk haha



If you don't want it you could always give it to me  the luck has been terrible for me this event xD


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> oooh i have 2 botany back chests, should i trade for another? i feel like botanys back will be a popular chest, so idk haha



That is the nicest accent imo, I'd personally keep the chest and sell it later .


----------



## VioletPrincess

OMG they hatched


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> OMG they hatched



SCREAMS LOUDLY
How much is the last one? ; v ;


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> OMG they hatched



Ohman, those are niiiiice


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh I know I am so happy. The female was thrown out for fodder, but there was potential.  Well the middle one is claimed already. My daughter is nesting and hatching them for me for the eyes  So I said she could have one of the babes. I am not sure what to ask for them. I am going to be helping my daughter snipe some skins and accents from the marketplace after supper.


----------



## cheezyfries

um, does anyone know if chess pieces have any worth? i'm still trying to figure flight rising out

edit: i'm also selling a rafflesia skin for the same price you can get at marketplace in the auction house, idk if this was a wise idea lol i thought they were rare but i saw so many while i was buying and they weren't going away o.o


----------



## VioletPrincess

cheezyfries said:


> um, does anyone know if chess pieces have any worth? i'm still trying to figure flight rising out
> 
> edit: i'm also selling a rafflesia skin for the same price you can get at marketplace in the auction house, idk if this was a wise idea lol i thought they were rare but i saw so many while i was buying and they weren't going away o.o



You can hold onto the skin until after the festival. They restock in the marketplace during the festival. So that is why you are seeing lots. After the festival is over they are not available in the marketplace so it will be worth more. Some people like get the  achievement for collecting a complete chess set. Some of the pieces can be used in swipps trades as well.


----------



## cheezyfries

SakuraPrimrose said:


> You can hold onto the skin until after the festival. They restock in the marketplace during the festival. So that is why you are seeing lots. After the festival is over they are not available in the marketplace so it will be worth more. Some people like get the  achievement for collecting a complete chess set. Some of the pieces can be used in swipps trades as well.



thanks again! i took it off the auction and if i earn more treasure, i'll try to get more >.< if anyone has a light of ray skin, please let me know, i'm looking for one for one of my imperial dragons!


----------



## Peisinoe

Everyone show your nature themed dragons!


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> Everyone show your nature themed dragons!



















I don't have as many Nature Dergs as I thought I did :')
Highland Ascent will always be one of my favorite Skins tbh


----------



## Jamborenium

welp I finally found a mate for my female Coatl




​


----------



## FancyThat

S a t a n i said:


> Everyone show your nature themed dragons!



I've only done one for this festival, it's complete now :3







I have extras of the apparel but I don't think it suits any of my other dragons. I have bamboo stuff but the balloon is on another dragon






I've only three skins to go before I have a full set .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I don't have as many Nature Dergs as I thought I did :')
> Highland Ascent will always be one of my favorite Skins tbh



Love these , very pretty pearl catcher.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Here are my tree girls


----------



## Alienfish

Nebudelic said:


> welp I finally found a mate for my female Coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Duuude that looks so much like that dragon on Subeta ;o


----------



## Kiikay

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  some pretty skydancer Cry/Hypnotic/Crackle


----------



## Peisinoe

My tree babies


----------



## Yeosin

~~Babies for Sale Inside Spoiler~~


Spoiler





 125kT


 200kT


 75kT


 75kT


 75kT


 50kT


 50kT


----------



## FancyThat

I decided to do a second nature dragon after I spotted this beauty in the AH for fodder price






I really like green toned Wildclaws


----------



## BiggKitty

I am selling a RED FAIR PINWHEEL and a WHITE FAIR FEATHER, hopefully in exchange for FR currency or items, all else fails TBT.

I am looking for offers by PM ONLY PLS


----------



## Shirohibiki

hey sakura, were you able to pick up those skins? no rush ofc i was just wondering if you didnt feel like doing it or smth


----------



## VioletPrincess

Shirohibiki said:


> hey sakura, were you able to pick up those skins? no rush ofc i was just wondering if you didnt feel like doing it or smth



Yes I can get my daughter to grab those for you. I am going to get another set of skins from her as well. If you would like to send the treasure over you can. Just note the ones that you wanted.


----------



## infinikitten

lmao ignore this, thought I was on the most recent page of the thread but quoted sth older OTL


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes I can get my daughter to grab those for you. I am going to get another set of skins from her as well. If you would like to send the treasure over you can. Just note the ones that you wanted.



thank you so much!!! sent <33


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone still need to buy a tree? : D 







Brown/Avocado/Forest
Ripple/Current/Gembond






Sunshine/Forest/Forest
Ripple/Shimmer/Gembond






Soil/Jungle/Swamp
Ripple/Current/Underbelly






Orange/Jungle/Forest
Ripple/Current/Gembond






Stone/Jungle/Swamp
Ripple/Current/Underbelly


----------



## infinikitten

Question.

Would anybody be willing to sell me one of those festival tree apparel things (just woke up, sorry, brain's not workin' yet) for TBT? I have a bunch in the ABD so just let me know what you'd be looking for, I'd be eternally grateful as I'm way, way too busy to grind for currency this month ;o;

ETA: Cheezy has fulfilled my need for leafy-ness. Thanks hun !


----------



## Naiad

When Ice has their arena during finals week

SCREECHes loudLY


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> When Ice has their arena during finals week
> 
> SCREECHes loudLY



What is Ice Arena? o:


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> What is Ice Arena? o:



It's basically an optional flight event where people make teams of 3 to 5 people (people usually choose to make teams with their friends, but there's a "bulletin board" where people's forms are posted, and they can make teams that way.)
And then they take note of the amount of dragons they've exalted+ the levels of the dragons  throughout the timeframe of the event. The highest ranking teams split the jackpot prize which is usually pure currency.
The highest ranking individuals (daily/in general) get currency/genes/etc.
Lower placed teams also get items/stuff, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> It's basically an optional flight event where people make teams of 3 to 5 people (people usually choose to make teams with their friends, but there's a "bulletin board" where people's forms are posted, and they can make teams that way.)
> And then they take note of the amount of dragons they've exalted+ the levels of the dragons  throughout the timeframe of the event. The highest ranking teams split the jackpot prize which is usually pure currency.
> The highest ranking individuals (daily/in general) get currency/genes/etc.
> Lower placed teams also get items/stuff, if I recall correctly.



Oh nice, that sounds pretty neat! Ice is so organized. xD You guys must have a lot of people willing to do the spreadsheet work and keep track of everything. 

Is Ice Arena usually affiliated with pushes or just something that runs on its own whenever?


----------



## BiggKitty

Is anyone interested in giving either these lads a home at 15 gems or 7500 T each






jade speckle/crackle and sunshine crackle

or






jade speckle, freckle and gold crackle


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: new babies and old, 10k!


----------



## cheezyfries

what happens to spare bladed flatleafs? also, i can't decide between getting the sash or familiar with my last flatleafs, can someone please help me? thank you so much!


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> what happens to spare bladed flatleafs? also, i can't decide between getting the sash or familiar with my last flatleafs, can someone please help me? thank you so much!



the solution is to grind for more :^)))))) and then buy both
When it comes to apparel, I'd say pick whichever you like more ^^


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> the solution is to grind for more :^)))))) and then buy both
> When it comes to apparel, I'd say pick whichever you like more ^^



i don't have enough turns lol, and i can only afford the familiar or the apparel because i only have like 36 flatleafs. i think i'll just stick with the apparel, thanks!


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> i don't have enough turns lol, and i can only afford the familiar or the apparel because i only have like 36 flatleafs. i think i'll just stick with the apparel, thanks!



I actually have some spare lvl 25s if you'd like to borrow them today c:


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> the solution is to grind for more :^)))))) and then buy both
> When it comes to apparel, I'd say pick whichever you like more ^^



^Agreed.  

---

Speaking of which, question: the sashes are the one retiring right? and the emblems come back? I might buy an illuminated sash.


----------



## Naiad

The Sashes/Themed Apparel retire, Emblem and Familiars return.


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> The Sashes/Themed Apparel retire, Emblem and Familiars return.



Oh, okay. Thanks! 

Edit: Also if anyone wants to buy a Glade Golem Chest let me know ;__; I have 10 of these I don't really know what to do with that much. LOL


----------



## Naiad

rosabelle said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Also if anyone wants to buy a Glade Golem Chest let me know ;__; I have 10 of these I don't really know what to do with that much. LOL




SCREECHES
how dID YOu GET THAT MANY????


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> SCREECHES
> how dID YOu GET THAT MANY????



I think I did coli too much LOL. I got every chest from grinding in woodland path. :")


----------



## Naiad

rosabelle said:


> I think I did coli too much LOL. I got every chest from grinding in woodland path. :")



i got one chest this event im going to stab someone
how long have you been grinding??


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> i got one chest this event im going to stab someone
> how long have you been grinding??



You can try grinding there. Its pretty quick and I've got approx 2k leaves from it. Uhh I think 4 days? But it wasn't like the whole day.

Oh man, I love that place now. LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which chest did you get?


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> I actually have some spare lvl 25s if you'd like to borrow them today c:



haha thanks for offering but i think i need to figure out how the coliseum works before borrowing dragons from others because i might mess up something! thank you though, that's really kind of you c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

rosabelle said:


> I think I did coli too much LOL. I got every chest from grinding in woodland path. :")



After reading this I tried it and only got 10 flat leaves .-.
It might help if I had dragons that could 1 hit


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> After reading this I tried it and only got 10 flat leaves .-.
> It might help if I had dragons that could 1 hit



how long were you grinding?
& it's probably good for you to start training a team, if you haven't done so already

equip them with scratch + shred and you can get started right away


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> how long were you grinding?
> & it's probably good for you to start training a team, if you haven't done so already
> 
> equip them with scratch + shred and you can get started right away


At least 2 hours xD

And yea I have one going but there's a level 10 and two level 8's so it's taking a bit longer


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone know SakuraPrimrose's fr name?


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone know SakuraPrimrose's fr name?



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=129371

There's a directory in the OP, albeit it's a bit old.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=129371
> 
> There's a directory in the OP, albeit it's a bit old.



Ahh thank you! Should've checked that before posting

If anyone wants 130 something gems I'll be selling them for btb. Idk the rate so I'll just take the highest offer or whatever the rate is


----------



## BiggKitty

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh thank you! Should've checked that before posting
> 
> If anyone wants 130 something gems I'll be selling them for btb. Idk the rate so I'll just take the highest offer or whatever the rate is



I'd give you 450 TBT, the going rate is 30 gems for 100 TBT, pls pm if interested


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So after selling BiggKitty everything off my old FR, when I saw the new reg window open I caved and started a new profile... now I slightly regret selling all of my purp dragons, time to start a new purp fam <3 also I have a way better name on there now so its alright. and since I've got time to play games all day at work ill be rich in no time lel


----------



## Astro0

praaay 4 me just spent 400g buying two of the new guises i love them omg








also i might have the new flowers goddamn, but i'm still getting my insect catching to lvl 25 in an attempt to get the giant beetle guys


----------



## Alienfish

^damn beautiful man.

hope i can catch next window this stuff seems way too fun not to play.


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> praaay 4 me just spent 400g buying two of the new guises i love them omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i might have the new flowers goddamn, but i'm still getting my insect catching to lvl 25 in an attempt to get the giant beetle guys



Argh, I now have to buy these next week ><, plus I've got two skins on preorder for a total of 1000 gems and I've spent quite a lot on Blossom lately;

 BBCode:






My poor gem balance.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Argh, I now have to buy these next week ><, plus I've got two skins on preorder for a total of 1000 gems and I've spent quite a lot on Blossom lately;
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor gem balance.



that's so beautiful *cry* ^


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> that's so beautiful *cry* ^



Thank you ^^, she's my beautiful flower girl .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Thank you ^^, she's my beautiful flower girl .



you're most welcome. i love all these flowery dragons. i hope i can myself get such beauty one day ;_;


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> you're most welcome. i love all these flowery dragons. i hope i can myself get such beauty one day ;_;



There are some beautiful skins and things about , the accent above is by an amazing artist who I've ordered two more from. She charges 500 gems per skin.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> There are some beautiful skins and things about , the accent above is by an amazing artist who I've ordered two more from. She charges 500 gems per skin.



That's some art skills, dude...


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> That's some art skills, dude...



They are lovely skins and accents . I have another accent from them as well,


----------



## Xanarcah

Nature festival is over... Hopefully everyone for all the skins and items they wanted! 

Most of my trees sold, so in preparation for summer, I hatched my Cotton Candy pair!
















Hatchlings are in the AH for their autobuys, but I accept items tooo~


----------



## Shirohibiki

OH GOD **** I WAS TRYING TO SAVE MY GEMS AND NOW THERES SEXY CLOAKS THAT I NEED FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
[nikki crying in the corner]

i bought all but the unicorn. **** me





jons lookin fiiiiiine~ sad i cant see his glasses tho ):


----------



## Naiad

cuties <<33

I changed my FR username to Gou, I'm surprised it wasn't taken :0






i love her too much :')


----------



## Creeper$

Babs~



Spoiler: each 7k on AH


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh I've been exalting level 5's and it's taking really long .-. I need level 25's xD


----------



## Luminescence

These two imp cuties are looking for a new home, selling them for 30 gems each. Also willing to part with them in exchange for treasure, contact me @Quixotically if interested~






@Naiad
Wow, I'm surprised it wasn't taken too. Congrats on the new super adorable name!​


----------



## cheezyfries

how do people get so many gems? haha i only have like ten.. on the plus side i learned how to use the coliseum yesterday and have gotten three of my dragons to level five


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> how do people get so many gems? haha i only have like ten.. on the plus side i learned how to use the coliseum yesterday and have gotten three of my dragons to level five



Trading, mostly. Cute dragons and desirable items can get you a bunch of gems. You also get one a day as part of your well-fed bonus and from opening certain chests, but that's a slower process. There may be other ways I'm not aware of as I'm fairly new myself, though? 

Ahh, leveling up your first team? You should check this guide if you haven't already! Good luck~ I would offer some help by lending some of my lvl 25s but I already lent a couple to some friends and I'm still in the process of leveling up a new team. ;n; ​


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> how do people get so many gems? haha i only have like ten.. on the plus side i learned how to use the coliseum yesterday and have gotten three of my dragons to level five



I personally focus on making treasure quickly, and then I buy gems from other people in the Item Sales forum. Carnivore and Niharike are my two favorite gem sellers. They're both trustworthy and reliable. 

Training up a coliseum team is probably one of the best investments you can make on FR, for serious, so props to you for starting up a team. : D I'll second the recommendation of Culex's guide. It's the guide I used for almost all my level 25 dragons and the 129Str/59Quick/6Vit build is my favorite.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody is selling purple dragons (really any shade between Shadow and Storm) with triple genes I would be very interested, you can message me here or at TurtBurglar on FR. =D I play the games all night so it wont be long to get however many treasure you need.


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If anybody is selling purple dragons (really any shade between Shadow and Storm) with triple genes I would be very interested, you can message me here or at TurtBurglar on FR. =D I play the games all night so it wont be long to get however many treasure you need.



Any interest in this pair? :







They aren't 100% bright purple (or bright purple at all), but their nest is ready to hatch, so I thought I'd offer c:
I also have a few purplish pairs I believe, if you'd be interested in waiting for a hatchling from them.


----------



## Autem

Just recently hatched these:



Spoiler: Title














Does anyone have advice on pricing? I still don't really understand how to value a dragon on the auction house, are there any rules to go by?


----------



## Naiad

Autem said:


> Just recently hatched these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have advice on pricing? I still don't really understand how to value a dragon on the auction house, are there any rules to go by?




From what I know, there aren't any rules when it comes to pricing dragons ^^
I try to keep mine in the reasonable 10kT - 30kT range, but there's wiggle room for rarer pairs/more expensive combos.

Factors that go into pricing a dragon are usually:
- New Genes 
- Matching Eyes
- Triple/Double/etc.
- Gen 1
- TG/DG/etc.
- ID Number


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> Any interest in this pair? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't 100% bright purple (or bright purple at all), but their nest is ready to hatch, so I thought I'd offer c:
> I also have a few purplish pairs I believe, if you'd be interested in waiting for a hatchling from them.



Sure thing, show me the babies when they've properly ripened. I am looking for a female right now because I have an odd number of f to m


----------



## Autem

Naiad said:


> From what I know, there aren't any rules when it comes to pricing dragons ^^
> I try to keep mine in the reasonable 10kT - 30kT range, but there's wiggle room for rarer pairs/more expensive combos.
> 
> Factors that go into pricing a dragon are usually:
> - New Genes
> - Matching Eyes
> - Triple/Double/etc.
> - Gen 1
> - TG/DG/etc.
> - ID Number



Oh okay, thanks. Would 20k-30k be a reasonable price for my coatls then? Also, I've seen some dragons sell for 100k+, what makes them worth that much?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Autem said:


> Oh okay, thanks. Would 20k-30k be a reasonable price for my coatls then? Also, I've seen some dragons sell for 100k+, what makes them worth that much?



Usually a really rare combo. If you search that specific combo and it's the only of it's kind you can get away with higher prices as long as it's a desirable combination.


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selliiiing!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm sort of confused by gen 1s. Could someone lmk what those are?


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm sort of confused by gen 1s. Could someone lmk what those are?



gen 1s are dragons you get from eggs, they have no parents! your progens, the dragons you started with, are gen 1s too


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> gen 1s are dragons you get from eggs, they have no parents! your progens, the dragons you started with, are gen 1s too



This is basically it. : D 

Gen 1s are usually considered more valuable because they're rarer. Eggs hatched vs nests hatched. They also come out any combination of three colors instead of being confined to a color range like bred dragons are, so hatching a Gen 1 with nice colors that go together or are popular is pretty sought after. And then there's the issue of having matching eyes. 

It's a little like having a lotto ticket.


----------



## Naiad

http://watch-me-gou.tumblr.com

I found the perfect url for my FR Sideblog im cryin g


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The new Pansy familiars are very cute.lol I just found the answer to my question


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> http://watch-me-gou.tumblr.com
> 
> I found the perfect url for my FR Sideblog im cryin g



what pun

You're so amazing. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Birbs in the trees~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Birbs in the trees~



these are perfect. 10/10 best birbs


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> what pun
> 
> You're so amazing. xD



I saw a chance and I took it :^))

Although I'm not sure what people do on FR blogs?? like do people just post art/drama/??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Birbs in the trees~



SCREECHES
//grabs and runs

_theyre so pretty im crying_


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> I saw a chance and I took it :^))
> 
> Although I'm not sure what people do on FR blogs?? like do people just post art/drama/??



Reblog deity shipping images maybe?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> these are perfect. 10/10 best birbs



Thank youuu

That male is going to get replaced just as soon as I can find/breed a better one, though. o:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> I saw a chance and I took it :^))
> 
> Although I'm not sure what people do on FR blogs?? like do people just post art/drama/??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SCREECHES
> //grabs and runs
> 
> _theyre so pretty im crying_



i just reblog stuff from DR on mine. but thats also cause im not that active on FR anyway rip


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> SCREECHES
> //grabs and runs
> 
> _theyre so pretty im crying_



xD Thank youu

I bought the accents and had to buy dragons to go with them. That's how my lair works, apparently.


----------



## pillow bunny

My favorite derg <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just realized how much eye spots look like the moon so I went and bought this at the AH


----------



## Naiad

New cherry blossom babies <3
Anyone got an idea on what to sell 'em for? :0


----------



## VioletPrincess

Two little girls for sale


----------



## Alienfish

Your critters are so much beauty, hope I can catch the next open window for this, I need a new addiction


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Birbs in the trees~



So pretty :3

I have that bird accent but I don't have a wildclaw to suit it yet. I'm expanding today though so once I get my held dragons back I might go on the hunt for another nature wildclaw .


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> Your critters are so much beauty, hope I can catch the next open window for this, I need a new addiction



FR totally fills the addiction requirement, let me tell you. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> So pretty :3
> 
> I have that bird accent but I don't have a wildclaw to suit it yet. I'm expanding today though so once I get my held dragons back I might go on the hunt for another nature wildclaw .



Best of luck finding a great Wildclaw to wear such a great accent. : D this is one of my very favorite accents on the site.


----------



## Alienfish

Good to know, haha!


----------



## Xanarcah

GUYS GUYS

I picked up this Unbred Gen 1 Coatl from the AH earlier this morning. Decided to search her colors on a whim, and it turns out thaaaaat

SHE'S THE ONLY ONE OF HER COLORS LEFT UNEXALTED ON THE ENTIRE SITE







Scrys up pretty nicely too.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Best of luck finding a great Wildclaw to wear such a great accent. : D this is one of my very favorite accents on the site.



Thanks :3, yes it's awesome, I love that accent as well .



Xanarcah said:


> GUYS GUYS
> 
> I picked up this Unbred Gen 1 Coatl from the AH earlier this morning. Decided to search her colors on a whim, and it turns out thaaaaat
> 
> SHE'S THE ONLY ONE OF HER COLORS LEFT UNEXALTED ON THE ENTIRE SITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrys up pretty nicely too.



So cool , I love finds like that. I have a few that are one of a few around and one dragon that's the only one on the site. She certainly is a beauty .


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> GUYS GUYS
> 
> I picked up this Unbred Gen 1 Coatl from the AH earlier this morning. Decided to search her colors on a whim, and it turns out thaaaaat
> 
> SHE'S THE ONLY ONE OF HER COLORS LEFT UNEXALTED ON THE ENTIRE SITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrys up pretty nicely too.


The scryed version you put in the description is beautiful! :O congrats on a good find!


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> So cool , I love finds like that. I have a few that are one of a few around and one dragon that's the only one on the site. She certainly is a beauty .



It's pretty exciting, that's for sure. : D I almost never search dragons by color, so I really really surprised to see that she's the only one left.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> The scryed version you put in the description is beautiful! :O congrats on a good find!



Thanks~ : D The Shadow does go really well with the Navy Shimmer. 

I'm actually hoping to sell/auction her in order to fund some of my other expenses.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks~ : D The Shadow does go really well with the Navy Shimmer.
> 
> I'm actually hoping to sell/auction her in order to fund some of my other expenses.



It does!  ooh, well good luck with the auction I hope you make lots of $$$.

Talking about expenses... I'm trying to save up a whole lot of treasure in preparation for brightshine. 8) why is lightburst flora and all the light stuff so expensive ;__;


----------



## Naiad

Congrats <3

I got this pretty G1 gal last night :0







I've been thinking about these:








she's my lil trickster bab QvQ


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey Naiad. Regarding tumblr. Post your dragons for sale. It helps a lottt. 

Once I posted a pastel nest that hatched. Two got sold in 5 minutes. Lol


----------



## Naiad

Peisinoe said:


> Hey Naiad. Regarding tumblr. Post your dragons for sale. It helps a lottt.
> 
> Once I posted a pastel nest that hatched. Two got sold in 5 minutes. Lol



Thanks for the heads up! :00
nice username change


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> It does!  ooh, well good luck with the auction I hope you make lots of $$$.
> 
> Talking about expenses... I'm trying to save up a whole lot of treasure in preparation for brightshine. 8) why is lightburst flora and all the light stuff so expensive ;__;



Ugh, I know that feeling. Nature's festival just ended and already I need to start thinking about saving up for the next festival toooo. Even though they're spaced a month apart, it seems like all I do is save for the next one. xD; 

I really hope the apparel is gorgeous. Because, not gonna lie, I don't like the Sunchaser Jewelry or Sunguard Chest at all. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Congrats <3
> 
> I got this pretty G1 gal last night :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's my lil trickster bab QvQ



Both are gloriously fiendish. : D They have the same genes, so maybe start with those, cos a Coatl Scroll is a pretty hefty sum in itself.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Ugh, I know that feeling. Nature's festival just ended and already I need to start thinking about saving up for the next festival toooo. Even though they're spaced a month apart, it seems like all I do is save for the next one. xD;
> I really hope the apparel is gorgeous. Because, not gonna lie, I don't like the Sunchaser Jewelry or Sunguard Chest at all. .-.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Both are gloriously fiendish. : D They have the same genes, so maybe start with those, cos a Coatl Scroll is a pretty hefty sum in itself.



Yeah, gotta save up for Daub :')
Hopefully I can make the amount for it with the Ice Arena starting up. I listed myself as Medium to High activity but what really constitutes as that?? I can probably exalt 10-15 ish lvl 7s in one day idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a side note, I followed all artists on my FR blog OTL

this is going to be exactly the same as my main blog :')


----------



## FancyThat

I found this beauty on the AH for 10k






I can never resist matching eyes .


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Selling the curious companion and botanys back skins. 

I'm looking for btb though so whateverit costs in treasure just go by the 15K for 100 rate


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> *Ugh, I know that feeling. Nature's festival just ended and already I need to start thinking about saving up for the next festival toooo. Even though they're spaced a month apart, it seems like all I do is save for the next one. xD; *
> 
> I really hope the apparel is gorgeous. Because, not gonna lie, I don't like the Sunchaser Jewelry or Sunguard Chest at all. .-.



My flight rising life right there. ;A; I actually like the apparel or maybe that's because I am from light. LOL

Alsooo, I'm watching this auction(???) for an Imperial scroll and omg I didn't know they were that rare. o.o I always thought they were available on the Gem MP.


----------



## Naiad

rosabelle said:


> My flight rising life right there. ;A; I actually like the apparel or maybe that's because I am from light. LOL
> 
> Alsooo, I'm watching this auction(???) for an Imperial scroll and omg I didn't know they were that rare. o.o I always thought they were available on the Gem MP.



yeah, Imp scrolls were exclusively kickstarter distributed :')
do you have a link to the auction?? :00


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> yeah, Imp scrolls were exclusively kickstarter distributed :')
> do you have a link to the auction?? :00



Ooh :O wow, no wonder I never knew haha.

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1454463/1

Someone offered a Boolean for it... If I read it correctly LOL


----------



## Naiad

rosabelle said:


> Ooh :O wow, no wonder I never knew haha.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1454463/1
> 
> Someone offered a Boolean for it... If I read it correctly LOL



Starting Bid: 100k GEMS

SCREAMS 
THATS LIKE
$1,000 USD GUYS THIS IS A DRAGON GAME IM CR YI NG


----------



## Astro0

rosabelle said:


> Ooh :O wow, no wonder I never knew haha.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1454463/1
> 
> Someone offered a Boolean for it... If I read it correctly LOL



hhhhh i wish i was that rich on FR holy mother of god
still want a skycat soo bad, i'm terrible at saving tho


----------



## Naiad

i'll  never be rich im just gonna sit down and cry


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> hhhhh i wish i was that rich on FR holy mother of god
> still want a skycat soo bad, i'm terrible at saving tho





Naiad said:


> i'll  never be rich im just gonna sit down and cry



Let me go and sit down next to you guys and cry because I will never be that rich. Also, I want a whole load of stuff but I'm bad at saving too lmao. RIP all the light stuff that I missed

Edit: *lies down and cries some more*


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh wow this is awesome.


----------



## Naiad

life goals: make 20 closed species on dA that sell for like $500 each

and then fund my bad spending habits


----------



## VioletPrincess

OOoh it's still on.  No Boolean trade for now.


----------



## Naiad

sCreecHES

FR live update, everyone!


----------



## Xanarcah

Live update~! : D 

Looks like tons of new jewelry so far. I'm excited to see what else comes out!


----------



## g u a v a

Wooooow~ It's been forever since I logged onto FR. >W<

I'm trying to clear out a lot of my lair, so I'm currently selling the third row on the second page and everything on the third page of my lair!

Shoot me some crossroads, I'm really not expecting to get a lot, I just want them to go to nice homes!~

EDIT: Forgot to post the link hehe~ Here it is! http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866&page=2


----------



## Naiad

Mayor Leaf said:


> Wooooow~ It's been forever since I logged onto FR. >W<
> 
> I'm trying to clear out a lot of my lair, so I'm currently selling the third row on the second page and everything on the third page of my lair!
> 
> Shoot me some crossroads, I'm really not expecting to get a lot, I just want them to go to nice homes!~
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to post the link hehe~ Here it is! http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866&page=2



Would you be willing to take TBT Bells? ; A ;


----------



## g u a v a

Naiad said:


> Would you be willing to take TBT Bells? ; A ;



Sure~ Let me know which one you want! ^_^ Not sure how the pricing is in tbt bells, but I really will accept just about anything so no worries!


----------



## Astro0

ok ok so i have some dragons, that i love too much to exalt but they just don't fit into my lair any more... I'm going to see if anyone wants to give em a home, i'll take whatever basically! you'll see some are still dressed idk 
some also have lore, but its like half asses lore about avatar, you can delete or change if you want haha


Spoiler: also i'm sorry if these are you dragons, i love them lots still aaaaa if u want them back for free you can have them ;_;







XXY












XXY, this one i really want to go to a good home, she was one of the first gifts to me and i looove her but i just don't really like faes that much anymore... D;















also still looking for advice on this guy:




double genned, lvl 25, fully statted and stoned to culex's guide, how much would he be worth? is there a lvl25 trading hub, because i'd want to replace him, or would it just be easier to sell him then buy a replacement?
heellppp i know nothing of lvl 25s haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


>


Ahh what would you want for this one?


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: 30k dregs up on AH


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> also still looking for advice on this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double genned, lvl 25, fully statted and stoned to culex's guide, how much would he be worth? is there a lvl25 trading hub, because i'd want to replace him, or would it just be easier to sell him then buy a replacement?
> heellppp i know nothing of lvl 25s haha



You can trade level 25s in the dragon trading forum, lots of people do. If you sell, 250-350 is a normal range for fully stoned level 25s. 

There's a really longstanding thread for trading level 25s, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh what would you want for this one?



As much as youd like to pay really! 10k would be fine! Just send a cr to Astro0 for him if you want him ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> You can trade level 25s in the dragon trading forum, lots of people do. If you sell, 250-350 is a normal range for fully stoned level 25s.
> 
> There's a really longstanding thread for trading level 25s, but I can't find it right now.



Ah thank you so much for the information! Ill definitely have a suss


----------



## cheezyfries

eep does anyone know how speed tiers work in the coliseum? my level 6 is slower than my level 3s for some reason? trying to train them up, i want to experiment with three physical attacking dragons. was also wondering if i like organically trained them up without using the level up guide (too complicated for me rn) would they be worth anything or would i be better off exalting them? ah thank you so much guys!


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> eep does anyone know how speed tiers work in the coliseum? my level 6 is slower than my level 3s for some reason? trying to train them up, i want to experiment with three physical attacking dragons. was also wondering if i like organically trained them up without using the level up guide (too complicated for me rn) would they be worth anything or would i be better off exalting them? ah thank you so much guys!



That must be because their QUICK stat is higher than your lvl6's? I think training them without having read the guide will be a bit hard, or actually really hard, but as long as you've got the guide's basics down it should be fine? Like, put your points into STRENGTH and QUICK and not the other stats because they're not as useful given that you're trying for physical attackers; get an Eliminate, 3 Berserkers and 2 Ambush stones as soon as you're able; as a general rule, a Scratch + Eliminate would be able to 2-shot everything if you follow the guide but I guess this isn't as strong a point if you're not following it, haha. 

You can always use a Tincture of Dissolution, which resets your dragon's stats, so I don't think there will be any problem if you _want_ to sell them later if you use that, but dragons stated like Culex's guide suggests would sell more easily. Since they'll be your first team, I think you shouldn't try selling or exalting them, though, but rather keep them to train exalt fodder or farm Coli once they reach lvl25.​


----------



## Zii

I thought it might be prudent to warn everyone on here, so...

*Community PSA - Nintendo eShop Game Download Codes*

(The link will take you to my full post about the issue on Tumblr.)

As an update to my post, I called Nintendo this morning. They said the problem arose from someone issuing charge backs. They had me email them proof of what I had claimed, and now I'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ziiendris said:


> I thought it might be prudent to warn everyone on here, so...
> 
> *Community PSA - Nintendo eShop Game Download Codes*
> 
> (The link will take you to my full post about the issue on Tumblr.)
> 
> As an update to my post, I called Nintendo this morning. They said the problem arose from someone issuing charge backs. They had me email them proof of what I had claimed, and now I'm waiting to hear back from them.



A good thing to keep in mind, thanks for posting.


----------



## FancyThat

Ziiendris said:


> I thought it might be prudent to warn everyone on here, so...
> 
> *Community PSA - Nintendo eShop Game Download Codes*
> 
> (The link will take you to my full post about the issue on Tumblr.)
> 
> As an update to my post, I called Nintendo this morning. They said the problem arose from someone issuing charge backs. They had me email them proof of what I had claimed, and now I'm waiting to hear back from them.



Oh my how awful . I hope your accounts are back up soon.


----------



## Naiad

Ziiendris said:


> I thought it might be prudent to warn everyone on here, so...
> 
> *Community PSA - Nintendo eShop Game Download Codes*
> 
> (The link will take you to my full post about the issue on Tumblr.)
> 
> As an update to my post, I called Nintendo this morning. They said the problem arose from someone issuing charge backs. They had me email them proof of what I had claimed, and now I'm waiting to hear back from them.



Reblogged! c:
Sorry that this happened to you, hopefully Nintendo can fix this.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> As much as youd like to pay really! 10k would be fine! Just send a cr to Astro0 for him if you want him



Guess I was late xD the dragonsstill their but I wanted it with the apparel


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Guess I was late xD the dragonsstill their but I wanted it with the apparel



Oooh no they were still dresses bc they were still in my lair, the apparely isnt for sale sorry!!


----------



## Creeper$

Kiikay said:


>



Total impulse buy but so worth it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaand instant mate


----------



## Naiad

screams because i'm drowning in dragons

i got my family to store some for me for the upcoming Arena OTL
anyone got fodder to trade for pretties?? :0 it'd be a shame to exalt some of them


----------



## Xanarcah

Gonna gene a dragon soon~ probably in a few minutes, in case anyone was interested in refreshing and watching. Only had the money for 2/4 scrolls, but I figured I'd start with it anyway. 

Before:






Currently:


----------



## Naiad

Looking forward to seeing him all Gened up <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Looking forward to seeing him all Gened up <3



Haha, me toooo. I bought him from a really nice user a couple months ago who was kind of hesitant to let him go but decided they weren't geneing him up anyway. I'm really looking forward to messaging them and going "look look!".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaand done. 


Time to make like 225k more for the last two scrolls. o:


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> That must be because their QUICK stat is higher than your lvl6's? I think training them without having read the guide will be a bit hard, or actually really hard, but as long as you've got the guide's basics down it should be fine? Like, put your points into STRENGTH and QUICK and not the other stats because they're not as useful given that you're trying for physical attackers; get an Eliminate, 3 Berserkers and 2 Ambush stones as soon as you're able; as a general rule, a Scratch + Eliminate would be able to 2-shot everything if you follow the guide but I guess this isn't as strong a point if you're not following it, haha.
> 
> You can always use a Tincture of Dissolution, which resets your dragon's stats, so I don't think there will be any problem if you _want_ to sell them later if you use that, but dragons stated like Culex's guide suggests would sell more easily. Since they'll be your first team, I think you shouldn't try selling or exalting them, though, but rather keep them to train exalt fodder or farm Coli once they reach lvl25.​



the thing is is that i can't afford those stones haha because i keep my treasure to sell into tbt because i need it that badly. my level 6's speed is 10 while the others are at speed 6? ah thank you so much!! when i do get enough treasure i'll probably try to get those stones but from what i checked, the eliminate one is expensive. i was wondering if i should max out my stat points as soon as i get them or wait for later?


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> the thing is is that i can't afford those stones haha because i keep my treasure to sell into tbt because i need it that badly. my level 6's speed is 10 while the others are at speed 6? ah thank you so much!! when i do get enough treasure i'll probably try to get those stones but from what i checked, the eliminate one is expensive. i was wondering if i should max out my stat points as soon as i get them or wait for later?



i'd definitely recommend following culex's guide when it comes to stat points, since it has the most efficient stat distribution methods atm
it's better to increase your stats as you level up, and then you can tincture to the perfect build later : )
(eliminate is really expensive, so i honestly wouldn't worry about it until you get past bamboo falls)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Haha, me toooo. I bought him from a really nice user a couple months ago who was kind of hesitant to let him go but decided they weren't geneing him up anyway. I'm really looking forward to messaging them and going "look look!".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aaaand done.
> 
> 
> Time to make like 225k more for the last two scrolls. o:



ahh, who'd you get him from ?? :0


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> the thing is is that i can't afford those stones haha because i keep my treasure to sell into tbt because i need it that badly. my level 6's speed is 10 while the others are at speed 6? ah thank you so much!! when i do get enough treasure i'll probably try to get those stones but from what i checked, the eliminate one is expensive. i was wondering if i should max out my stat points as soon as i get them or wait for later?



Check your FR mail <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This is a stupid question but when you use the item to reset stat points will it give back all the points you earned or do you have to level up again?


----------



## gnoixaim

ObeseMudkipz said:


> This is a stupid question but when you use the item to reset stat points will it give back all the points you earned or do you have to level up again?



You'll have all the points back to distribute.


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> Check your FR mail <3



thank you for being so kind <3 managed to tincture of dissolution one of my dragons and got it on track, i don't think my other dragon stats are so bad that i need to get dissolutions for them as well but i'll have to get one for those one day


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> ahh, who'd you get him from ?? :0



A user named BOMB. I believe they've changed their username to bit now. I vaguely recall buying him for 1200g, I think? 6 digit Unbred XYX Gen 1. It was a little steep at the time, but I doubt I'd be able to find anything remotely close for a straight sale now that the Old Dragon Craze has really taken root.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> thank you for being so kind <3 managed to tincture of dissolution one of my dragons and got it on track, i don't think my other dragon stats are so bad that i need to get dissolutions for them as well but i'll have to get one for those one day



You're still at a low enough level that you probably haven't distributed enough stat points to have messed up too badly. I think you can get away without tincturing the other two dragons for a while. : D 

Leveling a team of dragons to 25 is a lot of time and effort and treasure, but it's so worth it. You can make it all back and then some in a week or less, easily.


----------



## g u a v a

~*~ Just reposting that I'm selling all dragons in my lair without a familiar ^_^~ Feel free to shoot me a crossroads with your offer. I'm just really wanting them to go to good lairs so don't worry if you can't afford the typical pricing for the dragons, just shoot me what you can afford and odds are I will accept it!

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866

EDIT: Also I bought these two last night and I'm absolutely in love >W<


----------



## Lancelot

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=141433&did=13044099

Selling all dragons of the 2nd page excluding Perona


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have 179K treasure and looking to get btb from it. I'm going by the 15K for 100 rate
Suprised someone bought the curious companion skin for 100K


----------



## cheezyfries

when you buy the wrong might fragment *dies* does anyone have a spare eliminate they can sell for tbt?


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> when you buy the wrong might fragment *dies* does anyone have a spare eliminate they can sell for tbt?



What might fragment do you need?? :00

I have quite a few


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> What might fragment do you need?? :00
> 
> I have quite a few



i bought all the ones i needed c: i bought an arcane one thinking it was shadow because i'm brain-dead, and it just so happens to be that arcane might fragments are super expensive while shadow ones are only like 5k, maybe even less. *cries* hopefully my arcane might fragment sells

edit: i actually need a charged might fragment lol, if you have one let me know your price in tbt c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is the spined cobra a rare familiar or something? Sells really high in the AH and I'd get it at swipps right now but don't have the strikers xD


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is the spined cobra a rare familiar or something? Sells really high in the AH and I'd get it at swipps right now but don't have the strikers xD



Yeah, it's reasonably rare. It's only available as a Swipp trade, and getting enough snakes to trade take a while.


----------



## cheezyfries

i come here way too much tbh

i just got an unhatched fire egg!! i'm pretty sure these are really rare, would it be a huge mistake if i sold it? idk i don't really see the worth of them, probably because i just started or something like that?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i come here way too much tbh
> 
> i just got an unhatched fire egg!! i'm pretty sure these are really rare, would it be a huge mistake if i sold it? idk i don't really see the worth of them, probably because i just started or something like that?



Nah, come here and chat with uussss~

Congrats on your unhatched egg! I'd sell it, personally. xD; They're running just under 130k in the AH right now.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, come here and chat with uussss~
> 
> Congrats on your unhatched egg! I'd sell it, personally. xD; They're running just under 130k in the AH right now.



^agreed! And congrats! Its not bad if you sell it.  I sold the first unhatched egg I got + yea, the prices have increased. o.o

also, I kinda want to buy gems to add more apparel slots but saviiing. ;__;


----------



## VioletPrincess

Congrats on the egg. My first egg I found was special. It was a drop in the Coli, in the Kelp Beds. It was my first and it was my Flight, Water  So I am saving it for my birthday to open  My daughter has had the real luck with eggs lol. She's found Ice and a Fire egg I think.


----------



## cheezyfries

oh my god.. i missed a zero and sold my egg for 15000 something.. ughhh hopefully i'll find another one next time or remember to check the price, ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Naiad

Maybe post here:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1037465

:0
The person who bought it might see and return it ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Would anyone take 25K for 150 btb?


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Would anyone take 25K for 150 btb?



I'd take that trade, just spent 50k on a dragon haha
I'm Gou (#86693)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> I'd take that trade, just spent 50k on a dragon haha
> I'm Gou (#86693)



Yessss thanks! Will send it now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yes can someone send me 6 gems and I'll pay them back?? Want this hawt familiar


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> i bought all the ones i needed c: i bought an arcane one thinking it was shadow because i'm brain-dead, and it just so happens to be that arcane might fragments are super expensive while shadow ones are only like 5k, maybe even less. *cries* hopefully my arcane might fragment sells
> 
> edit: i actually need a charged might fragment lol, if you have one let me know your price in tbt c:



Ahh, looks like I don't have one of those, OTL
I did somehow end up with 19 Earthen Fragments though?? If I find one I'll def. send it your way


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> Maybe post here:
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1037465
> 
> :0
> The person who bought it might see and return it ^^



eep thank you <3 posted in there, uploading a screenshot to imgur shortly for proof ^^ hopefully the person who bought it goes there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Ahh, looks like I don't have one of those, OTL
> I did somehow end up with 19 Earthen Fragments though?? If I find one I'll def. send it your way



asdjk you're so kind!! thank you so much, that's so nice of you!


----------



## rosabelle

Hey cheezy, I have charged might fragments if you still need them.


----------



## Naiad

screams







#13341334 + GenOne for 50k <3 I don't even have any plans for her yet OTL


----------



## cheezyfries

rosabelle said:


> Hey cheezy, I have charged might fragments if you still need them.



eep i only need one, how much would you like for it? thank you!


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> screams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #13341334 + GenOne for 50k <3 I don't even have any plans for her yet OTL


ooh nice!!! :O I like the number too haha



cheezyfries said:


> eep i only need one, how much would you like for it? thank you!


Its alright, you can have on for free.  is your username the same?


----------



## cheezyfries

rosabelle said:


> ooh nice!!! :O I like the number too haha
> 
> 
> Its alright, you can have on for free.  is your username the same?



(people here are so nice) yes it is, thank you so much for the fragment c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=154672

All my purple babs so far, if anybody has any triple gened dregs of purple tones, please let me know! Anywhere between Shadow and Storm is what I'm looking for, the closer the colors are to each other the better. Treasure is no problem because I constantly play the games all night and amass a lot of treasure. Looking for another female right now. I need more coatls and higher rarity dregs, as I have quite a few of the more commons.


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> screams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #13341334 + GenOne for 50k <3 I don't even have any plans for her yet OTL



That's a very cool numbered dragon :3.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=154672
> 
> All my purple babs so far, if anybody has any triple gened dregs of purple tones, please let me know! Anywhere between Shadow and Storm is what I'm looking for, the closer the colors are to each other the better. Treasure is no problem because I constantly play the games all night and amass a lot of treasure. Looking for another female right now. I need more coatls and higher rarity dregs, as I have quite a few of the more commons.



You have a beautiful lair , my favourite Nial (i have a weakness for wild claws right now).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> You have a beautiful lair , my favourite Nial (i have a weakness for wild claws right now).


thanks!
i love the cutie little raptor babies too, I need more of them, I might stalk the auction house later for another one, I have such a sickness, I have only birthed 3 dragons so far, and I sold all of them, so all of my dragons besides my starter were bought, just since reg window was open... it's horribly addicting.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> thanks!
> i love the cutie little raptor babies too, I need more of them, I might stalk the auction house later for another one, I have such a sickness, I have only birthed 3 dragons so far, and I sold all of them, so all of my dragons besides my starter were bought, just since reg window was open... it's horribly addicting.



Well I'd happily breed you some, free as you're new :3, but I'm not sure if I have many tones you'd like. Feel free to have a look  http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136646 some can't breed though as they're old or special to me and need to remain unbred.


----------



## cheezyfries

Ziiendris said:


> I thought it might be prudent to warn everyone on here, so...
> 
> *Community PSA - Nintendo eShop Game Download Codes*
> 
> (The link will take you to my full post about the issue on Tumblr.)
> 
> As an update to my post, I called Nintendo this morning. They said the problem arose from someone issuing charge backs. They had me email them proof of what I had claimed, and now I'm waiting to hear back from them.



hi, was wondering if you'd heard back from them? sorry, i bought a download code from that user as well (but on tbt) and now i'm really scared the same thing will happen to me. thank you!


----------



## Luminescence

KaydeeKrunk said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=154672
> 
> All my purple babs so far, if anybody has any triple gened dregs of purple tones, please let me know! Anywhere between Shadow and Storm is what I'm looking for, the closer the colors are to each other the better. Treasure is no problem because I constantly play the games all night and amass a lot of treasure. Looking for another female right now. I need more coatls and higher rarity dregs, as I have quite a few of the more commons.



I know someone who has a female triple royal (also triple gened) he'd be willing to sell, if you're interested. She's unnamed, ready to breed, has no offspring to speak of as of now, and looks absolutely beautiful imo. You should PM @Myrrduck for further details~




​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone has dragons they don't want feel free to send them my way! Need treasure really badly

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also does anyone have an extra eliminate they'd be willing to sell for a lower price? Can't afford the AH prices


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> hi, was wondering if you'd heard back from them? sorry, i bought a download code from that user as well (but on tbt) and now i'm really scared the same thing will happen to me. thank you!



If you check the main page of their blog they posted this update c:



> Ah! Thank you very much for letting me know. <3
> After reading this, I was finally able to convince myself to go ahead and call them. I did so this morning and, luckily enough, they did, indeed, clear things up for me. They told me that whoever had purchased the codes issued a charge back, which was why I was banned. I had to email them a bunch of screenshots of the transaction with Wicca as proof of what I had claimed. I?m really glad I kept those records, haha.
> I still don?t have access to my Club Nintendo account, so I?ll probably need to call them again to get that fixed (if it?s even possible), but I?m so, so happy to have my 3DS functioning properly again. I?ve been stressing out about it since I started having issues last week. What?s weird though is that not all of the games from Wicca disappeared. I had traded for six, and only four of them were deleted. They did say in their email that I wouldn?t be banned again if something happened with another previous transaction, however, so it should be fine.
> As you mentioned, they also made it very clear to me that this was a one-time thing. If there?s a problem with a future game code, they?ll perma-ban me. Never again will I use any I haven?t gotten myself though.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Would anyone be interested in a free raffle for these pastels? :00


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> If you check the main page of their blog they posted this update c:
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a free raffle for these pastels? :00


Yes please! They scry perfectly with my coatls!


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> Would anyone be interested in a free raffle for these pastels? :00



I would, those are beautiful .


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> If you check the main page of their blog they posted this update c:
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a free raffle for these pastels? :00



ah thank you, hoping that nothing happens with my copy. i'd be interested as well, they're so pretty!


----------



## Astro0

hollaaa selling so many cuties:


Spoiler: adult pastel-ish skydancer-SOLD












Spoiler: tiger babies!
















Spoiler: X/white/white cuties ;)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aha!  First ever breeding pair








I'm new to this so my first pair will be bad xD hopefully as I go more into FR I'll find better pairs


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Astro0 said:


> hollaaa selling so many cuties:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: adult pastel-ish skydancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tiger babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X/white/white cuties ;)



lol. I bought your Skydancer. Thank you!


----------



## Astro0

newly hatched babieeesss!


Spoiler: nature WCs




















Spoiler: okapi spirals!





















PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I bought your Skydancer. Thank you!



Ah thank you!!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Two more Coatls for sale



















Spoiler: These are still for sale as well


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Two more Coatls for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are still for sale as well



omggg sobbing bc that red noc is sooo beautiful, but i already have like 500000000 female nocs ;____________;


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> -



that wildclaw is rly pretty but i need to control myself sobs lmao


----------



## infinikitten

//stares longingly at all these beautiful dragons omg


----------



## Naiad

screams







Got this gorgeous ridgie today <3
He was only 20kT, surprisingly :0


----------



## Creeper$

Honestly i have a complicated relationship with maize.

Like you have this



And then you have this





*wha*t


----------



## Xanarcah

I've said it once, and I'll say it again: *I have money and self control, but never at the same time*. 

My two latest acquisitions:












Gotta go sell some stuff to pay off my 3mil debt, bye guys. .-.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could someone tell me how to post those images in your clan information? I want to put familiars and stuff


----------



## Astro0

/screaaaaammsss
i got my gorgeous triple midnight girlie an accent 
and i CANNT HANDLE HOW PRETTY SHE IS GAAAAAAHHH





- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again: *I have money and self control, but never at the same time*.
> 
> My two latest acquisitions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go sell some stuff to pay off my 3mil debt, bye guys. .-.



Ohhhhh do you have any ideas for them??


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Could someone tell me how to post those images in your clan information? I want to put familiars and stuff



Here's a link to a great BBC guide! The FR specific codes (items, etc) are down the bottom of the first post.


----------



## Autem

I recently found my first arcane egg, is it more worth it to sell it or hatch?


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Ohhhhh do you have any ideas for them??



None at all. xD; Both need to be scattered, their colors are pretty unworkable for me. In the meantime, I'll probably put skins on them to make them at least more visually appealing. 


Also, I LOVE that accent on your pretty Skydancer girl. o: The silks are a great match with it, nice and sparkly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Autem said:


> I recently found my first arcane egg, is it more worth it to sell it or hatch?



I'd sell it, personally, because I enjoy the certainty of a large sum of money over the gamble of a new hatchling.


----------



## cheezyfries

Autem said:


> I recently found my first arcane egg, is it more worth it to sell it or hatch?



congrats!! if you sell it, be sure to double check the price, i ended up selling mine for 100k less than i wanted to


----------



## Naiad

"Flight Rising will be undergoing maintenance starting at 22:00 server time on Sunday June 7th. During this time, players will be unable to log into the game."

prays for coli rewrite


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: YESSSSSS


----------



## Lancelot

I found an unhatched light egg.... How much can I sell it for?


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I found an unhatched light egg.... How much can I sell it for?



i think at least 100k, i'd check the AH and go from there.

does anyone know how to see what your hatchlings will look like when they're older? all the sites are saying that there should be an arrow next to their name, but i don't see it. also hatched seven new dragons today and maybe two of them are decent looking.. sigh


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Does the Brightshine Jubilee start on June 21st or the 28th? The festival last month came earlier than I expected..


----------



## FancyThat

cheezyfries said:


> i think at least 100k, i'd check the AH and go from there.
> 
> does anyone know how to see what your hatchlings will look like when they're older? all the sites are saying that there should be an arrow next to their name, but i don't see it. also hatched seven new dragons today and maybe two of them are decent looking.. sigh



Scrying workshop, there's an option to type or paste their number in and see what they look like as adults, with different genes or as different breeds etc .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> /screaaaaammsss
> i got my gorgeous triple midnight girlie an accent
> and i CANNT HANDLE HOW PRETTY SHE IS GAAAAAAHHH



Wow she's beautiful , I have a weakness for dark toned dragons with space themes.


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I found an unhatched light egg.... How much can I sell it for?



Lowest in the AH is 120k, so congrats on your find!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Does the Brightshine Jubilee start on June 21st or the 28th? The festival last month came earlier than I expected..



It starts on the 21st. : D


----------



## cheezyfries

FancyThat said:


> -snip snip-



thank you! saw what my new hatchlings looked like, i think i have two keepers, the rest are exalt fodder c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

I bred that which I'm quite proud of.

I also have a few favourites i've had since day 1-


Spoiler








Unamed




Morskaya




XDrake




Sibyla




Moriah




Whitebeard




Luffy (my first ever dragon ^^)


----------



## Alienfish

^your unnamed one (the first) looks so awesome.

Moriah is awesome.. Geckos ftw


----------



## Naiad

when you submit 42 levels for your ice arena team
and then wake up to everyone else having submitted over 200 levels
screams

I have finals to prepare for ff :')

I'll pay 150 TBT for pre-leveled fodder I guess?? Anything over Lvl 6 is cool w me


----------



## Lancelot

Would anyone be willing to let me borrow a level 25/ high leveled dragon so I could grind like 2 of mine? :X My ign is Phwarr if you'd be so kind ;o;


----------



## Creeper$

Is this thing accurate cause its the exact same as tuesday and ive made about 30k since then

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty proud of myself for being able to save tho


----------



## Naiad

when you price something for 1T less than the highest price and it sells :^)))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> View attachment 95917
> Is this thing accurate cause its the exact same as tuesday and ive made about 30k since then
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pretty proud of myself for being able to save tho



I think it takes not of Games/AH/Hoard Sales but I'm not all too sure


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> Congrats!! Nature is one of my favorite sprites.



I prefer the lightning one but nature looks just as good. Hoping to get their water and speedy of them


----------



## Naiad

SCREAMS
thatonegojimun drew Daphne for me Q v Q



Spoiler











their art is really nice and really cheap????
usually only around 70k-80k each, haha 

go commission 'em, guys ; v ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> "Flight Rising will be undergoing maintenance starting at 22:00 server time on Sunday June 7th. During this time, players will be unable to log into the game."
> 
> prays for coli rewrite



Site wide anniversary presents maybe? I hope also a new release of some sort.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> SCREAMS
> thatonegojimun drew Daphne for me Q v Q
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their art is really nice and really cheap????
> usually only around 70k-80k each, haha
> 
> go commission 'em, guys ; v ;



Man, that's nice art. I might see if they're still open for commissions tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## Astro0

ohhhh i wonder if we will get anything after this long maintenance, or whether it will just be a rewrite of nothing they would announce, like it was last time (a few times ago? idk when it was) 
i hope its new genes or the coli rewrite ooooorrr something fun like that ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hope there are new things after maintenance. 
I need something to make up for my inability to play Tidal Trouble all night long. >.<
I also need to go coli more at home, I recently bought an pretty af dreg that was level 25, I bought her for her looks but her macho strength was a bonus, and it's like *stares at level 12 dregs* man I suck.


----------



## Astro0

/SCREAAAMMINNGGGGG BALDDWINNSSSSSSSSSS AND LOGAAAAA


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Peisinoe

YAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## rosabelle

IMMEDIATELY TRIED IT OUT OMG YAASS


----------



## Astro0

i loooove loga, so cute! 
keen for baldwins to get more items too!


----------



## Naiad

THE FR LOGO ON THE LOGA IM SCREAMING


----------



## Astro0

i kinda wish loga was a new species tbhhhh (with a pair of back legs ofc) it would look so sick!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cuddles Loga forever, it's so damn cute! Like a catfish dreg, I am instantly in love, also can't wait to make things! I feel like I've been waiting my whole liffeeee!


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> i kinda wish loga was a new species tbhhhh (with a pair of back legs ofc) it would look so sick!



I actually thought he was! 'til I read the description.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> I actually thought he was! 'til I read the description.



I also got overly excited about this too until I read on.


----------



## Astro0

i wonder if this means the ghost gene things will be released soon? since they were for baldwins!



rosabelle said:


> I actually thought he was! 'til I read the description.



same omgg haha


----------



## Naiad

Just collected golden muck from my last brew hh


----------



## Astro0

omg just spend 60k on this snapper, buttercup




and she came with art!





soooo cute, i needed a snapper in my lair too

oh and i got some red goo B)


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Just collected golden muck from my last brew hh



What item did you put in?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> omg just spend 60k on this snapper, buttercup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she came with art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo cute, i needed a snapper in my lair too
> 
> oh and i got some red goo B)



They're both super adorable. o:


----------



## Naiad

I put in a Glowing Pocket Mouse ^^ From what I've read on tumblr, Dryads make Silver :0


----------



## Xanarcah

Got gold muck from a celestial antelope

Maybe it's based on star rarity?


----------



## Astro0

okay so.... when you make a skin.... can it be like 90-80% covering the dragon, or does it have to be 100%? bc when i won the skin contest i got a skin pack, but i don't really liiiiike that many skins...
if it can't be less than 100, should i sell it and get an accent pack?

sorry this is off topic haha


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> omg just spend 60k on this snapper, buttercup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she came with art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo cute, i needed a snapper in my lair too
> 
> oh and i got some red goo B)



Aaah, that is so cute!  

So far:

Basilisk Feather Fan (had to put in something randomly there to try it out ;D) = Green sludge
Autumn Dryad = Copper Muck

Also, I'm pretty sure the lower priced familiars are gonna start getting bought out. People want more Logas!


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> okay so.... when you make a skin.... can it be like 90-80% covering the dragon, or does it have to be 100%? bc when i won the skin contest i got a skin pack, but i don't really liiiiike that many skins...
> if it can't be less than 100, should i sell it and get an accent pack?
> 
> sorry this is off topic haha




I think it's possible? Highland Ascent didn't cover 100% and still qualified as a skin iirc


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> I think it's possible? Highland Ascent didn't cover 100% and still qualified as a skin iirc



ahh thank you! i might see what i can do, i have no skin ideas haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Skins cover 100% but can have transparent parts like highland ascent. My favorite, Yeoya's Nightmare is the same too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure the lower priced familiars are gonna start getting bought out. People want more Logas!



Was just discussing this on Facebook. XD

Check out the cheap Arena familiars. Gonna be worth a lot soon ~

Good thing I have 16 pages of familiars to burn through.


----------



## Naiad

There's a Baldwin doc going around here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7pwaiTSvghV-3w8_KHrV-pA/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0#


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Was just discussing this on Facebook. XD
> 
> Check out the cheap Arena familiars. Gonna be worth a lot soon ~
> 
> Good thing I have 16 pages of familiars to burn through.



True ;__; I'm just watching them all disappearing.
I have 7 but I have lot of multiples thanks to grinding for Greenskeeper Gathering.



Naiad said:


> There's a Baldwin doc going around here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7pwaiTSvghV-3w8_KHrV-pA/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0#



People said they got silver from autumn dryads but I got copper. 8(


----------



## Naiad

I think they're still figuring out how Baldwin works atm, so it's good to just record your data on there c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

MY GOLD MUCK SOLD FOR 250kT
I CAN SLEEP HAPPY


----------



## Astro0

seems like the process is random


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> I think they're still figuring out how Baldwin works atm, so it's good to just record your data on there c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MY GOLD MUCK SOLD FOR 250kT
> I CAN SLEEP HAPPY





Astro0 said:


> seems like the process is random



I guess :O I'll try and throw in another one and see what I get.
I have to try selling my muck later lmao I need treasure ;__;


----------



## Astro0

holy *** i'll definitely be selling any muck i get until the prices drop!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm selling all my ingredients until there are better things to make. TRANSMUTE ALL THE THINGS


----------



## Astro0

yaaaasss makin that monaaaay from selling muck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg cheapest familiar is 8900


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh it's all random. Sad


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I just want one more Loga. I can keep one and sell the other.

Then?
SELL ALL THE MUCK
ALL OF IT
NONE OF IT WILL BE SAVED.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Has everyone see the Jenny dragon? if not it is a must see, best number ever and best names for offspring
http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8675309


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Has everyone see the Jenny dragon? if not it is a must see, best number ever and best names for offspring
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8675309



dude holy crapsies that was some amazing stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> dude holy crapsies that was some amazing stuff.



it's the best ever, i want a cool numbered dreg >.<


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I want one too ;-;


Anyone have a spare Gold Muck and will trade for a Copper Muck?. I have a spare one, and I need 2 gold muck.


----------



## Astro0

OMGGGG LEVEL 2 GLOWING CLAW TIPS! i looove them!
s/o to baldwin for making me ~300k tonight!


----------



## Lancelot

I'm really confused about hwo this cauldron lark works.... everytime I click transmute nothing happens.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I'm really confused about hwo this cauldron lark works.... everytime I click transmute nothing happens.



You tried clearing your cache yet?

I haven't been able to sell anything yet. I'm working on getting that Loga, then hopefully the muck and everything will be a bit pricey for a couple days so I can still make monies.


----------



## Astro0

Whats a standard price to pay for a stoned and statted lvl 25?



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I'm really confused about hwo this cauldron lark works.... everytime I click transmute nothing happens.



press ctrl+f5, or command f5 if you on mac, and see if that fixes it!


----------



## Lancelot

Twilight Sparkle said:


> You tried clearing your cache yet?
> 
> I haven't been able to sell anything yet. I'm working on getting that Loga, then hopefully the muck and everything will be a bit pricey for a couple days so I can still make monies.



Thanks  It works now!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Looks like you can't do it on mobile :< everytime I try clicking the + nothing happens. Unless I'm doing something wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got it to work. From now on I just have to do the brewing on an app I had to download xD


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Looks like you can't do it on mobile :< everytime I try clicking the + nothing happens. Unless I'm doing something wrong
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Got it to work. From now on I just have to do the brewing on an app I had to download xD



ive heard a few people having the same problem... hopefully it gets fixed bc thats pretty in convenient


----------



## Xanarcah

It works just fine on mobile for me, after I cleared my cache. o: 

Man, I really love how the Loga looks. o: it's a good thing I'm off tomorrow so I can really try to take advantage of the event. Just hope I've got enough treasure saved up to make the transmutation requirements on all I want to make.


----------



## Xanarcah

I went and threw some of my extra familiars in the AH and they flew out as fast as I was putting them in. Made 200k in 5 mins on the bus. XD;


----------



## Lancelot

How much can I sell gold muck for?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I put it up for 160k ^^


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How much can I sell gold muck for?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I put it up for 160k ^^



i think that's too cheap! i see it going for 250k haha would sell it around there c:


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> i think that's too cheap! i see it going for 250k haha would sell it around there c:



I put it up for 230k now instead. 
I'm trying to save up 1 million ;o;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I went and threw some of my extra familiars in the AH and they flew out as fast as I was putting them in. Made 200k in 5 mins on the bus. XD;



Holy **** you're right. Sold a storm seeker for 7500 and it was sold after I refreshed


----------



## cheezyfries

should i make a loga? (or whatever that familiar's called lol) i have all the ingredients but am contemplating selling my golden muck


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> should i make a loga? (or whatever that familiar's called lol) i have all the ingredients but am contemplating selling my golden muck



I'd do it. Sell it afterwards since it'll probably be worth more then the gold muck. 

Ahhh those level 3 familiars!!! I want the blue one


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> should i make a loga? (or whatever that familiar's called lol) i have all the ingredients but am contemplating selling my golden muck



Loga are like 260k be AH right now. Gold muck is like 120k, silver is 40k, and copper is like 10k, so 180k total. Loga will be retired familiars. I'd say go with making one.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh I have a question about the brewing thing. Does the rarity of an item increase the chance of getting a rarer item? Like putting a light sprite in would give you gold muck? Or is it random?


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh I have a question about the brewing thing. Does the rarity of an item increase the chance of getting a rarer item? Like putting a light sprite in would give you gold muck? Or is it random?



it should be random as i put in a janustrap and got a gold muck, and i've tried putting in familiars said to get you gold muck but i ended up getting copper muck. i'll have to wait for my copper muck to sell to make the logan haha. i checked earlier today and i thought gold muck was going for 200k+?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i checked earlier today and i thought gold muck was going for 200k+?



Well, it was, but since then a lot of people have been making them and selling them, prices drop as supply rises. Lowest in the AH is 125k at the moment.


----------



## Lancelot

Whats the point in being able to select an amount of objects you want to put in the cauldron if you can add no more than 1...


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Well, it was, but since then a lot of people have been making them and selling them, prices drop as supply rises. Lowest in the AH is 125k at the moment.



ah okay, thank you! if anyone wants another loga i'll sell it for 1.2k tbt, which i think is onpar or even lower than the current rate of 250k per loga and 15k t for 100 tbt.


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> ah okay, thank you! if anyone wants another loga i'll sell it for 1.2k tbt, which i think is onpar or even lower than the current rate of 250k per loga and 15k t for 100 tbt.



ill totally buy it for 1.5k tbt, just let me know uvu


----------



## Naiad

I have 7 coppers and 2 gold so far, but only one silver e v e


----------



## cheezyfries

Shirohibiki said:


> ill totally buy it for 1.5k tbt, just let me know uvu



yaayy i'm currently transmuting something but as soon as it's done i'll make the loga and PM you when i'm ready ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I have 7 coppers and 2 gold so far, but only one silver e v e



what's your FR?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Looks like I'm getting my bestiary from 21 to 11 xD. I'll just make them back in those give a gift and a gift threads. If anyone wants I'd sell my loga for btb. Idk what it'd go for


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Looks like I'm getting my bestiary from 21 to 11 xD. I'll just make them back in those give a gift and a gift threads. If anyone wants I'd sell my loga for btb. Idk what it'd go for



ill buy it for 1.5k tbt, same as cheezy is selling it for, if you like.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> ill buy it for 1.5k tbt, same as cheezy is selling it for, if you like.



Yea but only if you bought it from them first. Don't want to get it before them

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woop got gold muck. Just need 1 copper and silver for another loga


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> yaayy i'm currently transmuting something but as soon as it's done i'll make the loga and PM you when i'm ready ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what's your FR?



I'm Gou (#86693)


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea but only if you bought it from them first. Don't want to get it before them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Woop got gold muck. Just need 1 copper and silver for another loga



..? what do you mean? o-o im offering to buy YOUR loga for 1.5k lol, im confused


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> ..? what do you mean? o-o im offering to buy YOUR loga for 1.5k lol, im confused



Oh whoope xD I thought it was you who was buying the Loga from hr xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh whoope xD I thought it was you who was buying the Loga from hr xD



i did already .3.


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> I'm Gou (#86693)



sent a spare silver goo (or whatever it's called) your way bc you're super super nice haha hope you enjoy!


----------



## Astro0

need gold muck for loga... want the claw things soooo badly
gahddammnit


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> sent a spare silver goo (or whatever it's called) your way bc you're super super nice haha hope you enjoy!



eep thank you bb ; v ; <3


----------



## Astro0

lvl 25, stoned and statted to culex's guide, in the AH for 260kT, send a CR to Astro0 for 250kT and he's yours!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Time to wait for a silver goo .-.  
AH are too pricey even though I have 190k


----------



## cheezyfries

i have the amount of mucks for another loga, selling for 1.5k tbt or 250k TBT, negotiable ^^


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have gotten 3 of the new familars so far  



Spoiler: Babes for sale New WC and Imp


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm drowning in Sold Item notifications. 

It's like NoN all over again. xD;


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I'm drowning in Sold Item notifications.
> 
> It's like NoN all over again. xD;



What have you been selling? :0


----------



## VioletPrincess

her hoard of cheap familiars :O they really do sell


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, I see
I guess I should start with mine, haha


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes selling a glowing pocket mouse for 8k is awesome


----------



## cheezyfries

literally transmuting every familiar i have.. rip treasure (it's gone down around 160k since baldwin was introduced.. *cries*)


----------



## Luminescence

Has anyone noticed those alternate versions of battle stones though.


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> Has anyone noticed those alternate versions of battle stones though.



Oooohman, they must have just added those. o: I'm really interested to see what they do.


----------



## Luminescence

Xanarcah said:


> Oooohman, they must have just added those. o: I'm really interested to see what they do.



According to their item descriptions, they work the same way as their original counterparts, and the only difference lies on their battle animations. They're so cute, I'm squealing.


----------



## Astro0

Anyone selling a gold muck for tbt? Hit me up if you are with a price 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, new dragon goals: double obsidian with spines tert in a bright colour that matches the glowy claws


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: Dregs for 100k send CRs


----------



## Lancelot

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler: Dregs for 100k send CRs



You are your nice dragons. I'm getting this garbage...


----------



## VioletPrincess

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler: Dregs for 100k send CRs



Throws money at kikays pretty dragons  I looove that female Coatl.


----------



## Xanarcah

12 hours left in the event, how many more Loga can I geeeetttt


----------



## Shirohibiki

so, whats the prediction for how much logas will cost? i feel like since were able to make more, its going to hurt their price later on. :V what do you economy-savvy people think?


----------



## cheezyfries

could anyone sell me some treasure- maybe 45k for 300 tbt? i just need enough treasure to make the loga before it leaves.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> so, whats the prediction for how much logas will cost? i feel like since were able to make more, its going to hurt their price later on. :V what do you economy-savvy people think?



Oooohno, you asked an economy question. o: Wall of text incoming~



I think the event is pretty cleverly set up to limit the number of Loga that it's actually possible to make. 

For starters, the window is short, less than 48 hours, with no prior warning. A lot of people don't hoard the cheap coli familiars, as it turns out, so they're resorting to buying them from the AH if they're not into Coli, cutting into their funds to buy them in order to transmute them. 

Then there's the brewing wait times. 30 mins to make Muck, and 1 hour 20 mins to make a Loga, which requires 4 Muck to make. And 50k, which really adds up after a while. 

And theeeen there's the issue that the Muck you receive is random. There are a lot of people who are getting like 20 Copper, 5 Silver, and like, 1 Gold. So for all their time spent transmuting, they have the items required to make 1 Loga. 

So if you wanted to make, say, 3 Loga, that would be 6 hours absolutely minimum to get the Muck (you'd have to get the exact number of everything), plus another 4 hours to brew the Logas. So 10 hours for 3 Loga, plus 150k. Event is like 45 hours long, so that's... 11 Loga, or something like that, absolutely maximum. And 550k. That's no sleeping, getting every single required Muck on the first try, timing everything absolutely 100% to the minute to set a new brew going, and having the money and familiars on hand. This is the impossible best case scenario. 

It's more likely people who are focusing on making them are going to make like 3 or 4 Loga. Especially since everyone gets one for free to start with. They also released a pretty cool apparel item that uses the cauldron to make, which further cuts down on the number of people who are focusing on making Loga. 


...In comparison to what people get during festivals.

Festivals, which are very regularly scheduled (allowing people to save up ahead of time), and require no money to actually get the apparel/familiars. Anyone can get currency from gathering or the coli for free. It's also a sure bet on what you'll receive for putting in your time (Fest currency = fest items). I regularly rack up like 14 Apparel, just from the Coli, which leads me to assume that plenty of other people do as well. But those items still go up and up in price. 

I seem to remember that Lightning's first festival went on for 2 weeks instead of one, and it was a few months into the creation of the site so people actually knew what to do to get the most out of every festival. Lightning Sprites are still worth 3mil, even after all of that. 


Also, in my opinion, the Loga looks amazing. It's likely to be sought after because it looks cool. (Their name is silly though, my phone keeps thinking they should be Logs .-.)

/Xan's opinion



Gonna edit in some links to threads to back myself up on why I think people aren't actually crafting thaaaat many Loga:

Your Loga Count?
How many Logas?
anyone not mass producing logas
Logas are Extinct


----------



## FancyThat

I only made one extra Loga yesterday, can't be bothered to make anymore tbh. I'm trying to get a blue sludge I think to make the blue caws but so far no luck, every other colour several times but no blue . Wish it wasn't so random.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> -



oooh, thank you so much for answering!! i really appreciate it  i sorta wish things didnt take so long to go up in price, but meh. thank you => thats super interesting. will try to hoard at least one more, then uvu


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> oooh, thank you so much for answering!! i really appreciate it  i sorta wish things didnt take so long to go up in price, but meh. thank you => thats super interesting. will try to hoard at least one more, then uvu



No problem. : D Glad you found it interesting to read~

Yeah, things tend to take a long time to go up in value, but once they're retired, they're basically guaranteed to go up, even if it takes a while. This is why I like having a ton of items over a ton of pure currency. And especially if I can get the item at whatever the lowest initial cost was, it's like I can't possibly go wrong by investing in it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Would anyone trade my gold muck for a silver muck? I ran out of familiars. 

Also someone is offering me a coarsful yeti and some treasure for a loga should I do it? I might want to trade it for 1500 and just buy the coarsful yeti since I need like 30K left


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone need to brew a Loga or two but have a full cauldron? I've got time to brew a couple more Logas since I hit my goal this morning, so I'm offering instant Logas~

You can just send me the ingredients + 50k and I'll send you back one of my Logas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Would anyone trade my gold muck for a silver muck? I ran out of familiars.
> 
> Also someone is offering me a coarsful yeti and some treasure for a loga should I do it? I might want to trade it for 1500 and just buy the coarsful yeti since I need like 30K left



psstt... sell your Gold Muck for 125k and buy a Silver Muck for 15k. 


Logas are going for 200k easily in the AH, so it depends on whether you really want the Yeti or not.


----------



## Lancelot

Could anyone sell me 1 bronze muck and 50k for some tbt? I have like 1 bronze , 3 silver and 2 gold and I never 1 more bronze for a loga ;o; I also need 50 as I dont ahve much...


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Oooohno, you asked an economy question. o: Wall of text incoming~
> 
> 
> 
> I think the event is pretty cleverly set up to limit the number of Loga that it's actually possible to make.
> 
> For starters, the window is short, less than 48 hours, with no prior warning. A lot of people don't hoard the cheap coli familiars, as it turns out, so they're resorting to buying them from the AH if they're not into Coli, cutting into their funds to buy them in order to transmute them.
> 
> Then there's the brewing wait times. 30 mins to make Muck, and 1 hour 20 mins to make a Loga, which requires 4 Muck to make. And 50k, which really adds up after a while.
> 
> And theeeen there's the issue that the Muck you receive is random. There are a lot of people who are getting like 20 Copper, 5 Silver, and like, 1 Gold. So for all their time spent transmuting, they have the items required to make 1 Loga.
> 
> So if you wanted to make, say, 3 Loga, that would be 6 hours absolutely minimum to get the Muck (you'd have to get the exact number of everything), plus another 4 hours to brew the Logas. So 10 hours for 3 Loga, plus 150k. Event is like 45 hours long, so that's... 11 Loga, or something like that, absolutely maximum. And 550k. That's no sleeping, getting every single required Muck on the first try, timing everything absolutely 100% to the minute to set a new brew going, and having the money and familiars on hand. This is the impossible best case scenario.
> 
> It's more likely people who are focusing on making them are going to make like 3 or 4 Loga. Especially since everyone gets one for free to start with. They also released a pretty cool apparel item that uses the cauldron to make, which further cuts down on the number of people who are focusing on making Loga.
> 
> 
> ...In comparison to what people get during festivals.
> 
> Festivals, which are very regularly scheduled (allowing people to save up ahead of time), and require no money to actually get the apparel/familiars. Anyone can get currency from gathering or the coli for free. It's also a sure bet on what you'll receive for putting in your time (Fest currency = fest items). I regularly rack up like 14 Apparel, just from the Coli, which leads me to assume that plenty of other people do as well. But those items still go up and up in price.
> 
> I seem to remember that Lightning's first festival went on for 2 weeks instead of one, and it was a few months into the creation of the site so people actually knew what to do to get the most out of every festival. Lightning Sprites are still worth 3mil, even after all of that.
> 
> 
> Also, in my opinion, the Loga looks amazing. It's likely to be sought after because it looks cool. (Their name is silly though, my phone keeps thinking they should be Logs .-.)
> 
> /Xan's opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna edit in some links to threads to back myself up on why I think people aren't actually crafting thaaaat many Loga:
> 
> Your Loga Count?
> How many Logas?
> anyone not mass producing logas



That was interesting thanks , I'm glad I'm not the only one not making lots of extras heh. If I'd had notice I'd have saved up but I was pretty low on treasure do only made the extra (and I'm not keen on the random type of muck etc, too time consuming). I can sell my extra in the future though . I have a collection of retired skins and things now I plan to sell at some point as well, it is good to hold onto things for a later date I agree.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> psstt... sell your Gold Muck for 125k and buy a Silver Muck for 15k.
> 
> 
> Logas are going for 200k easily in the AH, so it depends on whether you really want the Yeti or not.


I shall do that.

hmm around the same price


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I shall do that.
> 
> hmm around the same price



Logas are retiring tonight and Yeti won't be. I don't know if saving retired items until they go up in value is something you're into though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> That was interesting thanks , I'm glad I'm not the only one not making lots of extras heh. If I'd had notice I'd have saved up but I was pretty low on treasure do only made the extra (and I'm not keen on the random type of muck etc, too time consuming). I can sell my extra in the future though . I have a collection of retired skins and things now I plan to sell at some point as well, it is good to hold onto things for a later date I agree.



I was just plain lucky to have enough treasure and familiars on hand to be able to really take advantage of the Logas. Sometimes hoarding really comes in handy. xD

I sold off my Muck and bought Logas/the muck I needed with the money.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm actually just going to make 2 logas so I can sell 1 for btb and one for a coarsful yeti or familiar


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Would anyone trade my gold muck for a silver muck? I ran out of familiars.
> 
> Also someone is offering me a coarsful yeti and some treasure for a loga should I do it? I might want to trade it for 1500 and just buy the coarsful yeti since I need like 30K left



i can if you still need to?


----------



## Lancelot

I'm not gonna post here anymore cause literally everyone ignores me...

Only person that ever replied is cheezy >_>


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Could anyone sell me 1 bronze muck and 50k for some tbt? I have like 1 bronze , 3 silver and 2 gold and I never 1 more bronze for a loga ;o; I also need 50 as I dont ahve much...



i can sell you a copper muck for tbt, but i don't have any spare treasure, sorry about that! just offer, i'll probably accept anything haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> i can if you still need to?



I actually bought some off the AH


----------



## Peisinoe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I'm not gonna post here anymore cause literally everyone ignores me...
> 
> Only person that ever replied is cheezy >_>




Well I haven't been on much. On vacation. Missing splatoon sad. If you need anything just hit me up


----------



## Creeper$

Bruh i come back from the weekend and some guy's got his ass parked in the trading post


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

grrr. Forgot I had extra materials for an extra loga and spent it on an ambush. Could someone send me 34K and i'll pay you back?


----------



## Astro0

Still interested in a gold muck! I have like 7 extra copper and 1 extra silver, and some tbt, let me know your price

- - - Post Merge - - -

Orrr i could draw a lil picture of someone derg for gold (as well as tbt or other muck)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ObeseMudkipz said:


> grrr. Forgot I had extra materials for an extra loga and spent it on an ambush. Could someone send me 34K and i'll pay you back?



Ahh still need. Only 4 hours left ;-;


----------



## Naiad

when you finally get around to purchasing an Arcane Mire leveler
has it worked for you guys? :0
I'm a bit anxious to try it, tbh


----------



## FancyThat

Finally got a blue last night to make the blue claws for my fae ,






I'm going to make more later, thank goodness I saved all my trinkets and have pages full of 99 stacks.

edit: New reg window June 13th to the 14th, if anyone wants to join .


----------



## Astro0

New registration window soon!
14-15th!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yay a new registrations window coming soon.






http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1464222​


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Luminescence

Naiad said:


> when you finally get around to purchasing an Arcane Mire leveler
> has it worked for you guys? :0
> I'm a bit anxious to try it, tbh



I just finished leveling up 2 dragons to lvl25 with a Mire exalter, and it's the way I level all my exalt fodder now. It takes a bit of getting used to since you won't have two stoned lvl25 dragons and, therefore, not as many turns before the monsters attack you, but I think it's nice in the long run. Of course, it's not as fast if you only want to level one at a time, but for two dragons it really saves a lot of time.

My suggestions would be: Make sure your dragon's hp never goes too low by using that Sap whenever you find a chance, as you'll never know when a chain of physical attackers will strike (2 kamaitachi and 1 toridae four times in a row isn't fun), but never risk a secure kill for a Sap. It's not worth it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> when you finally get around to purchasing an Arcane Mire leveler
> has it worked for you guys? :0
> I'm a bit anxious to try it, tbh



I have one and I love it for leveling fodder. It feels a little fiddly and precarious, like you're walking a fine line between life and death with every battle, but with a good starting pack and a little luck, you can get the fodder to level 6 or 7 in a single run.

To add onto Luminescence's tips, pay attention to the order of enemy turns. There are certain packs that can be taken out with 0 or minimal damage if you do it in a certain order. Aim for physical attackers and enemies with the really effective or annoying casting attacks first.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Finally got a blue last night to make the blue claws for my fae ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make more later, thank goodness I saved all my trinkets and have pages full of 99 stacks.
> 
> edit: New reg window June 13th to the 14th, if anyone wants to join .


aw fricking yis totally gonna catch either of the days  also, beautiful critter there ^


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> aw fricking yis totally gonna catch either of the days  also, beautiful critter there ^



Yesssss come join us. : D


----------



## Alienfish

For sure  a bit bummed i missed last window so gotta catch this one!


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> For sure  a bit bummed i missed last window so gotta catch this one!


Have you had time to think about which Flight you'd like to join when you make an account? : D


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm, probably Nature cause then I can make hippie turts  those green ones are so vibrant, do want a crapton!


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> Hmm, probably Nature cause then I can make hippie turts  those green ones are so vibrant, do want a crapton!



Nature is pretty cool, I'm looking forward to seeing your future hippie turtles. XD

I'm actually going to be having a nest of Naturey tree Skydancers hatching just in time for the window, they would look a bit like this:


----------



## cheezyfries

is anyone here in the fire flight? if so, could you tell me a little bit about it? contemplating selling my account and getting a new one to join the fire flight, it sounds like a better fit for me than lightning haha


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Nature is pretty cool, I'm looking forward to seeing your future hippie turtles. XD
> 
> I'm actually going to be having a nest of Naturey tree Skydancers hatching just in time for the window, they would look a bit like this:



that's so kyuuuuuute i wanna take home (rena ryugu voice) XD

haha yeah to be serious that's v beautiful *o*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> is anyone here in the fire flight? if so, could you tell me a little bit about it? contemplating selling my account and getting a new one to join the fire flight, it sounds like a better fit for me than lightning haha



Psst if you do send me your familiars


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> is anyone here in the fire flight? if so, could you tell me a little bit about it? contemplating selling my account and getting a new one to join the fire flight, it sounds like a better fit for me than lightning haha



You know you can switch flights for free the first time : )


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> is anyone here in the fire flight? if so, could you tell me a little bit about it? contemplating selling my account and getting a new one to join the fire flight, it sounds like a better fit for me than lightning haha



Im contemplating doign this aswell


----------



## Luminescence

gnoixaim said:


> You know you can switch flights for free the first time : )



This. You get a free flight change, and every change after that costs like 1500g, so you don't need to start anew. Just go to your Account Settings and scroll down to the last option.


On a different note, that nature-themed skydancer looks beautiful. <3


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> You know you can switch flights for free the first time : )



i know but i don't want to regret it haha, but i guess i should then create a new account if i don't really like it. thank you!


----------



## Naiad

Luminescence said:


> I just finished leveling up 2 dragons to lvl25 with a Mire exalter, and it's the way I level all my exalt fodder now. It takes a bit of getting used to since you won't have two stoned lvl25 dragons and, therefore, not as many turns before the monsters attack you, but I think it's nice in the long run. Of course, it's not as fast if you only want to level one at a time, but for two dragons it really saves a lot of time.
> 
> My suggestions would be: Make sure your dragon's hp never goes too low by using that Sap whenever you find a chance, as you'll never know when a chain of physical attackers will strike (2 kamaitachi and 1 toridae four times in a row isn't fun), but never risk a secure kill for a Sap. It's not worth it.





Xanarcah said:


> I have one and I love it for leveling fodder. It feels a little fiddly and precarious, like you're walking a fine line between life and death with every battle, but with a good starting pack and a little luck, you can get the fodder to level 6 or 7 in a single run.
> 
> To add onto Luminescence's tips, pay attention to the order of enemy turns. There are certain packs that can be taken out with 0 or minimal damage if you do it in a certain order. Aim for physical attackers and enemies with the really effective or annoying casting attacks first.



Thanks for the tips!! :0







the nerd is decked out and ready2go


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Thanks for the tips!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the nerd is decked out and ready2go



guh that's so beautiful.. i love all your starry night aesthetic dragons


----------



## Naiad

Noiru said:


> guh that's so beautiful.. i love all your starry night aesthetic dragons



ty <<33
i was honestly unsure of him at first, since i'm not a huge fan of crackle, haha
but he looks really nice with the sky blue silks :0
i've been thinking about purchasing a flowerfall and adding that as well


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> ty <<33
> i was honestly unsure of him at first, since i'm not a huge fan of crackle, haha
> but he looks really nice with the sky blue silks :0
> i've been thinking about purchasing a flowerfall and adding that as well



good choice to me at least for the looks, hope he does well at other things too 

yes indeed :0

doo it they look awesome


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone has extra ambushes lmk! I'm having a harder time getting them then eliminates


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If anyone has extra ambushes lmk! I'm having a harder time getting them then eliminates



same, i'm looking for three ^^ i'd feel bad to ask my flight's battlestone bank again haha, i always have to go there..


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> same, i'm looking for three ^^ i'd feel bad to ask my flight's battlestone bank again haha, i always have to go there..



good luck on getting them <3
ambushes are way too pricy :')


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> same, i'm looking for three ^^ i'd feel bad to ask my flight's battlestone bank again haha, i always have to go there..



Mine only has tincs for expensive. Someone got all the ambushes xD


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Mine only has tincs for expensive. Someone got all the ambushes xD



what flight are you in? i don't think we have many extras but i somehow got an ambush when none were on the spreadsheet haha, thankfully i got a couple from a giveaway. i have a question- would i be better off leveling up fodder to maybe level 7 then exalting them or training level 25s and stoning them then sell?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> what flight are you in? i don't think we have many extras but i somehow got an ambush when none were on the spreadsheet haha, thankfully i got a couple from a giveaway.



I'm in light. The list seems updated frequently so I don't think I should ask. If you get extras lmk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Double poost


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> aw fricking yis totally gonna catch either of the days  also, beautiful critter there ^



Thanks :3, so glad they're opening registration again ^^. Nature is a cool flight, I have a bit of a nature style dragons obsession right now. 

I have no room to breed new dergs for the new players right now but I have tons of battle stones I'll be offering.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i have a question- would i be better off leveling up fodder to maybe level 7 then exalting them or training level 25s and stoning them then sell?



To make money? Leveling to 7 and exalting for sure. Unless you're one of those players who basically lives in the coli, training dragons to 25 just take so much time. Also, the stones cost a lot, so if you were to sell 25s, I'd sell them unstoned.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Related, here's Arcane's raffle/buying thread for this week's Dom~

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1459977


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Thanks :3, so glad they're opening registration again ^^. Nature is a cool flight, I have a bit of a nature style dragons obsession right now.
> 
> I have no room to breed new dergs for the new players right now but I have tons of battle stones I'll be offering.


yeah i checked  and they seem the coolest around :3

is alright ^^


----------



## Naiad

Noiru said:


> yeah i checked  and they seem the coolest around :3
> 
> is alright ^^



correction
ice flight is the _cool_est


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What do you think a goldenbeast and leftover residue go far? AH prices are messed


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What do you think a goldenbeast and leftover residue go far? AH prices are messed



How are they messed up?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> How are they messed up?



Like one sells it for 100000 then one sells it for 10000000. Do they go by the lowest or meet in the middle?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Like one sells it for 100000 then one sells it for 10000000. Do they go by the lowest or meet in the middle?



This is what I see when I look in the AH for the Leftover Residue, it looks normal to me? 







Do you have a screenshot of what you're looking at?


----------



## cheezyfries

(this is totally going to kick me but whatever)

how rare are unhatched eggs? i found my second one as a coliseum drop yesterday, and it actually sold for the correct price haha, now i'm not poor anymore XD

edit: also, how do you get podid claws? so confused, i've never seen them before


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> snip



Those numbers were an example actually.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> (this is totally going to kick me but whatever)
> 
> how rare are unhatched eggs? i found my second one as a coliseum drop yesterday, and it actually sold for the correct price haha, now i'm not poor anymore XD
> 
> edit: also, how do you get podid claws? so confused, i've never seen them before



They're pretty rare, so I'd say you're really lucky! : D Congrats on your find~

podid claws are a loot drop in The Mire, from Common and Southmarsh podids.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Those numbers were an example actually.



Oh, thanks.


----------



## Xanarcah

A skin I've been waiting for for weeks finally came in!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> A skin I've been waiting for for weeks finally came in!



Gorgeous :0 <33

meanwhile my raijin is like






hes trying to be beautiful rip lil man


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Gorgeous :0 <33
> 
> meanwhile my raijin is like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes trying to be beautiful rip lil man



He seems a little confused. xD

Be the dragon you want to be, Raijin, _not the dragon they want you to be_!


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> A skin I've been waiting for for weeks finally came in!



underwater so pretty <3 reminds me of anglerfishes  <33


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> A skin I've been waiting for for weeks finally came in!



So pretty ^^, underwater skins are lovely.



Naiad said:


> Gorgeous :0 <33
> 
> meanwhile my raijin is like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes trying to be beautiful rip lil man



That's really cool looking , I really like his colours as well.

I love seeing other peoples dragons .


----------



## Autem

Just hatched this guy, he would have looked nice if it weren't for his silver gembond :c



Spoiler: Title


----------



## Astro0

Omg I'm so excited I just started creating my first cheerful residue! They look so silly, like they're giggling all the time, I love it hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Autem said:


> Just hatched this guy, he would have looked nice if it weren't for his silver gembond :c
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title



Oooh he makes me want to get a gold silver and bronze dragon similar to him!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Whoops nvm. I'll still buy tablets though for 100 btb


----------



## Lancelot

I grabbed an ambush stone from pinkertons pile :x


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I grabbed an ambush stone from pinkertons pile :x



Nice! That's one of the best grabs you can possibly get from him!


----------



## Naiad

SCREAMS BECAUSE SCHOOL IS FINALLY OVER

guess i can fr 24/7 now :^))


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I grabbed an ambush stone from pinkertons pile :x



ah congrats! i managed to get one from the wishing well thread in my flight, two more to go though >.< 

got all my dragons to like level 17, woohoo! time to train them up to 25 and hopefully make lots of treasure


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> SCREAMS BECAUSE SCHOOL IS FINALLY OVER
> 
> guess i can fr 24/7 now :^))



Eeeeyy good job! : D time to relax by stressing out over pixel dragons ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> got all my dragons to like level 17, woohoo! time to train them up to 25 and hopefully make lots of treasure


It's congratulate everyone on TBT time. XD

Nice work on getting your team to 17! The hardest levels are over, in my opinion. 17-25 are a breeze, so enjoy the remaining path to constant money ~


----------



## Lancelot

I gave the ambush to obesemudkipz for free ^^


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Eeeeyy good job! : D time to relax by stressing out over pixel dragons ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It's congratulate everyone on TBT time. XD
> 
> Nice work on getting your team to 17! The hardest levels are over, in my opinion. 17-25 are a breeze, so enjoy the remaining path to constant money ~



10/10 A+ summer strategy
i just want to grab lunch and relax now, haha
eating alone is pretty awkward tho :')


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: free nocts send CR to kikay


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> 10/10 A+ summer strategy
> i just want to grab lunch and relax now, haha
> eating alone is pretty awkward tho :')



it rly is i swear i never see anyone eating alone at restaurants... except me >_>;; so i usually just get takeout lmao.

i really need to do something about my seafood situation, i keep running out and apparently buying two stacks wasnt nearly enough... qvq sigh


----------



## Lancelot

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler: free nocts send CR to kikay



I sent a cr for the 4th one :x


----------



## Naiad

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler: free nocts send CR to kikay



Sending for #3 <3


----------



## tinyfire

Could somebody help me out? What are the general rates from tbt to fr treasure? Thanks!<3


----------



## Naiad

tinyfire said:


> Could somebody help me out? What are the general rates from tbt to fr treasure? Thanks!<3



I believe they're at 15kT for 100 TBT??


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> I believe they're at 15kT for 100 TBT??



that's what i've heard too ^^ they can fluctuate but that's generally where it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> it rly is i swear i never see anyone eating alone at restaurants... except me >_>;; so i usually just get takeout lmao.
> 
> i really need to do something about my seafood situation, i keep running out and apparently buying two stacks wasnt nearly enough... qvq sigh



eep maybe your flight's soup kitchen? it hasn't been an issue for me yet, but that's probably because i have about ten dragons


----------



## Luminescence

Shirohibiki said:


> it rly is i swear i never see anyone eating alone at restaurants... except me >_>;; so i usually just get takeout lmao.
> 
> i really need to do something about my seafood situation, i keep running out and apparently buying two stacks wasnt nearly enough... qvq sigh



Check this? Haven't tried it myself but it should work as long as your dragons aren't all coatls.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Some more babes for sale. Some twins  Daughter hatched the Obs/Obs Coatls for me. I am not sure on prices yet so if you would like to make an offer. I will consider it 



Spoiler: Banana-Gold/Obsidian/Obsidian




















Spoiler: Pastel Coatl Twins


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luminescence said:


> Check this? Haven't tried it myself but it should work as long as your dragons aren't all coatls.



honestly i have been doing that but only because i actually run out of seafood then dont feed my coatls for days omg/// rip

id feel bad using the soup kitchen, i could prolly get food if i actually tried using coli for once in my life. :/ sigh.


----------



## Luminescence

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly i have been doing that but only because i actually run out of seafood then dont feed my coatls for days omg/// rip
> 
> id feel bad using the soup kitchen, i could prolly get food if i actually tried using coli for once in my life. :/ sigh.



Gimme your FR username. ;>


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Some more babes for sale. Some twins  Daughter hatched the Obs/Obs Coatls for me. I am not sure on prices yet so if you would like to make an offer. I will consider it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Banana-Gold/Obsidian/Obsidian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pastel Coatl Twins



Hhhhhhh how much would you like for that male obs ons baby? He's a perfect partner for one of my dragons!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luminescence said:


> Gimme your FR username. ;>



nO SHHH KEEP YOUR FOOD YOU NEED IT MORE THAN I DO ;A; (youre a sweetheart tho sobs)


----------



## Kiikay

I'm still kinda stump on how to dress this dreg lol I guess this will do for now zzz


----------



## Luminescence

Shirohibiki said:


> nO SHHH KEEP YOUR FOOD YOU NEED IT MORE THAN I DO ;A; (youre a sweetheart tho sobs)



I-I have been rejected... this void in my chest... it can never be filled again... happiness is now a completely foreign concept to me. Pssst I seriously can spare a few stacks of food from having Coli'd, um, 2much. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luminescence said:


> I-I have been rejected... this void in my chest... it can never be filled again... happiness is now a completely foreign concept to me. Pssst I seriously can spare a few stacks of food from having Coli'd, um, 2much. Don't worry about it.



OMG NOOOOOOON IM NOT REJECTING YOU,,,, ;;;aaa;;; its the same as my username here if youre sure!!! thank you so much T_T


----------



## Luminescence

Shirohibiki said:


> OMG NOOOOOOON IM NOT REJECTING YOU,,,, ;;;aaa;;; its the same as my username here if youre sure!!! thank you so much T_T



...should've expected this username.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luminescence said:


> ...should've expected this username.



hehe yeah im p predictable ;P


----------



## Xanarcah

YESSSSS

Pool party in the Wyrmwound!


----------



## Autem

Is anyone interested in buying 70kt for 400 TBT?


----------



## Naiad

Autem said:


> Is anyone interested in buying 70kt for 400 TBT?



I'll buy :0
Sending <3
I'm Gou / #86693 on FR


----------



## Autem

Naiad said:


> I'll buy :0
> Sending <3
> I'm Gou / #86693 on FR



Thanks! Treasure should be sent now


----------



## Astro0

The newest member of my coli team!




i love him <3


----------



## Luminescence

Xanarcah said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> Pool party in the Wyrmwound!



Oh god. That's amazing, congrats!!


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> Pool party in the Wyrmwound!



Woop woop! Congrats Xan! ;u;



Astro0 said:


> The newest member of my coli team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love him <3


Niiice!  I also love his name!


----------



## FancyThat

Kiikay said:


> I'm still kinda stump on how to dress this dreg lol I guess this will do for now zzz



Beautiful ^^



Xanarcah said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> Pool party in the Wyrmwound!



Congrats that's awesome 



Astro0 said:


> The newest member of my coli team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love him <3



Lovely looking dragon there :3

I finall levelled a coli team to 25 the other day, very pleased with them :3.


----------



## cheezyfries

Astro0 said:


> The newest member of my coli team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love him <3



omg he's gorgeous, i love the volcano things on him haha

does anyone know why skins cost so much / why they're never in the marketplace? i'm assuming they only sell them during holidays, but i can't find any of the imperial female skins i want in the AH >.< and 500 gems for one seems insane.


edit: does anyone have a good name for her? i've been thinking and thinking and nothing seems right, i think i'll train her up to 25 so i have an all imperial female team haha, at least when i have the funds! 



Spoiler:


----------



## Luminescence

@cheezy

Which skins do you want? It depends on where you got them from. The only skins in the treasure marketplace are festival skins, and there are a few really pretty skins in the gem marketplace, but most are actually custom-made and those are made and sold by players by using blueprints (you can read more about this in the Custom Skins page).

Also psssst I can donate to your fem imp team cause.


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> @cheezy
> 
> Which skins do you want? It depends on where you got them from. The only skins in the treasure marketplace are festival skins, and there are a few really pretty skins in the gem marketplace, but most are actually custom-made and those are made and sold by players by using blueprints (you can read more about this in the Custom Skins page).
> 
> Also psssst I can donate to your fem imp team cause.



i think i was interested in arctic and pale sunrise for my light yellow one, and risen shadow emperor for my dark purple one. can't decide what'd look good for my green-blue one. i was also interested in ray of light, but that one's retired, agh. ah okay i thought that you could get them kinda cheap for treasure, not gems haha. eep you're too kind! i think i'm set on beserkers and eliminate, just going to have to save up to buy all those ambushes >.<

edit: oh crap she's a lightning dragon, those charged might fragments are going to be a pain to get, ugh i wish she was an earth dragon haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Someones offering me swipp stuff for the driftwood baron for my loga. The thing is they only have 10 drift logs and they are soooo expensive ;-;


----------



## Peisinoe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Someones offering me swipp stuff for the driftwood baron for my loga. The thing is they only have 10 drift logs and they are soooo expensive ;-;




dont do it

Loga= retired

Baron still in cycle


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> Oh god. That's amazing, congrats!!





rosabelle said:


> Woop woop! Congrats Xan! ;u;





FancyThat said:


> Congrats that's awesome



Thanks everyone! : D After spending so long not upgrading, it feels really good to finally have gotten the Ancient Lair!


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selling soooo many dragons! 12k each ^_^







XYY




















XXY



XXY
















XYY


----------



## Autem

Selling 100kt at 15kt to 100tbt, anyone interested?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Autem said:


> Selling 100kt at 15kt to 100tbt, anyone interested?



i might be if someone does the math for me omg,,, im so dumb qq

wait its like... 900 tbt right? if so, i will~


----------



## Autem

Shirohibiki said:


> i might be if someone does the math for me omg,,, im so dumb qq
> 
> wait its like... 900 tbt right? if so, i will~



Wouldn't it be 667 tbt? I'll send the treasure after you send the tbt

Actually I need more tbt, so I'll be selling another 60kt for 400 TBT if anyone's interested


----------



## Shirohibiki

Autem said:


> Wouldn't it be 667 tbt? I'll send the treasure after you send the tbt
> 
> Actually I need more tbt, so I'll be selling another 60kt for 400 TBT if anyone's interested



poh my g od tehre go my ****ing math skills. i tried.jpg

ill buy it all 8'D so uh. thats 1067 total, correct? => DID I DO IT RIGHT THIS TIME


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: selling soooo many dragons! 12k each ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXY
> 
> 
> 
> XXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYY



Whoops, I accidentally bought all your dregs. Well the midnight mulberry dancers. <3 they're so cute! And perfect for my purp layer. <3


----------



## Alienfish

cant wait 'til the window today i just hope i can be on >w<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Bought this because I needed an imperial female





I'll be givinng away some ridgebacks if anyones interested but I'll post them in the morning because I want to fall asleep before the thunderstorm starts xD


----------



## Camburn

*Need mate*

Need mate for this dragon * Triple Caribbean*  only got 23 k breed and traits don't matter to me though


----------



## Alienfish

aghhh like 4 more hours until open >w<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> aghhh like 4 more hours until open >w<



then we can have a greatshell party


----------



## Naiad

woopwoop 
just finished setting up ice's mentor thread, I'm surprised we all managed to organize ourselves this time

also buying steam games at the following FR prices:

Don't Starve + Reign of Giants = $4.74 = 350kT
Valkyria = $4.99 = 360kT
Binding of Isaac: Rebirth = $7.49 = 485kT

(Listed in order of priority)


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> then we can have a greatshell party



haooo kyuuuuuuute i want that


----------



## rosabelle

Noiru said:


> aghhh like 4 more hours until open >w<



What flight are you planning to join?


----------



## Naiad

when you accidentally buy a dragon called Bangherharder : - )
alright wheres the renaming scrolls i know I have some


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle said:


> What flight are you planning to join?



Nature most likely ^^


----------



## Astro0

Ayy is anyone planning on making a thread about it being open? i think we should make a lil newbie guide with all our knowledge to help out, if anyone is interested!


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> Ayy is anyone planning on making a thread about it being open? i think we should make a lil newbie guide with all our knowledge to help out, if anyone is interested!



that would be nice indeed if anyone got the time  

Idk, BiggKitty made one about last window I think :3


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> when you accidentally buy a dragon called Bangherharder : - )
> alright wheres the renaming scrolls i know I have some


omg 8) haha hope you find a renaming scroll lol I have an extra if you dont. 



Noiru said:


> Nature most likely ^^


Ohh cool! Hope to see you around there and I'm sure you'll enjoy it!  



Astro0 said:


> Ayy is anyone planning on making a thread about it being open? i think we should make a lil newbie guide with all our knowledge to help out, if anyone is interested!


That sounds great  idk what to add though cause still feel like a newb 8)


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I hope so, the game looks awesome


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have so many ingredients, already made the glowing purple tips and now I am transmuting to hopefully unlock level three for the precious baby blobs!


----------



## Naiad

just gonna go on a mini rant here



Spoiler



there's this one guy in the mentor sign ups thread who's obviously pissed that some people /including me/ want to be paired with pro LGBTQIA+ newbies like??

im sorry that I don't want a ****ing homophobic ******* paired with me tyvm 
even on a flip side I don't think a homophobic person would appreciate being paired with a gay person??

and I didn't even specify that people had to post their political views and
people just did?
let people feel comfortable with who they're paired with and stop criticizing jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> just gonna go on a mini rant here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there's this one guy in the mentor sign ups thread who's obviously pissed that some people /including me/ want to be paired with pro LGBTQIA+ newbies like??
> 
> im sorry that I don't want a ****ing homophobic ******* paired with me tyvm
> even on a flip side I don't think a homophobic person would appreciate being paired with a gay person??
> 
> and I didn't even specify that people had to post their political views and
> people just did?
> let people feel comfortable with who they're paired with and stop criticizing jfc



Yeah, I don't know why they would want to hinder that... seems like a logical decision to make, I mean, if they pair you with someone with conflicting veiws who knows?


----------



## Alienfish

one hour left agh x))


----------



## Naiad

Noiru said:


> one hour left agh x))




Have you decided on a username yet? :00

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, I don't know why they would want to hinder that... seems like a logical decision to make, I mean, if they pair you with someone with conflicting veiws who knows?



Yeah, I just don't really know??
Newbies aren't like "hey I just met you here take 10,000 treasure goodbye"
they need actually friendship and help from a mentor, and they should feel 100% comfortable/not inconvenienced at all when doing so


----------



## Lancelot

Im giving my acc to my sister and starting a fresh one.

I dont really know much about teh game anyway so it should be fun to start over and figure out what I'm doing


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im giving my acc to my sister and starting a fresh one.
> 
> I dont really know much about teh game anyway so it should be fun to start over and figure out what I'm doing



Good luck in whichever flight you choose <3


----------



## Lancelot

Oh yuh, darn what flight should I choose? D:


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Oh yuh, darn what flight should I choose? D:



Is there a particular one you have your eye on? :0
I'd choose one that your sister won't be in tbh, it allows you to have a wider range of FR experiences in-flight.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

This is me as a familiar, I am pretty sure. Now I want to make the other colors. I always feel bad killing the other familiars off though... Your muck will server me well, now to the depths with you..


----------



## Lancelot

Nope, none I have my eye on. I think I might go with nature, ice or Arcane


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This is me as a familiar, I am pretty sure. Now I want to make the other colors. I always feel bad killing the other familiars off though... Your muck will server me well, now to the depths with you..


 DAT TURT


----------



## Lancelot

Sign ups are open already


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Sign ups are open already



they are early.. shweeeeet :3


----------



## Lancelot

noiru what flight are you picking? ;o


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> noiru what flight are you picking? ;o



nature once they send my confirmation email.. bleh why do they even have trouble with hotmail.. 

it's like one of the largest providers worldwide lel


----------



## Lancelot

I PICKED NATURE ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Yay, 

Also ugh I really dont want another email account for this like wtfrack


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rude turts, fix your mail maters


----------



## Lancelot

This is the dragon I got for random-







This is the one I made, hes called Trafalgar-


----------



## rosabelle

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This is the dragon I got for random-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I made, hes called Trafalgar-



Nice!  you also got a really nice second progen. ;u;

also, welcome Noiru!


----------



## Alienfish

Not there yet cause the emails stupid stuff but thanks, I'll see what I get 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> rude turts, fix your mail maters


ya they r a buncha maters right meow oh well i will go clean up in meantime


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> Not there yet cause the emails stupid stuff but thanks, I'll see what I get
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ya they r a buncha maters right meow oh well i will go clean up in meantime



did you check the junk mail and stuff? I jav hotmail and i get my stuff fine


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> did you check the junk mail and stuff? I jav hotmail and i get my stuff fine



yes nothing there  i sent a ticket but nope

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally i got it! posting drags in a jiffy


----------



## Luminescence

Omg so much #hype overnight. Glad to have a new (and a returning? restarting?) member around, despite the difficulties~

Oh, by the way, the progenitors you got are gorgeous, Luffy.


----------



## Astro0

tip for posting your dragons places: click generate code under the dragons info, select and copy the BBCode part and post it where ever!
then you get the picture and a link to the dragon 
like this:
[ url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6754405]
[ img]http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/67545/6754405_350.png[/img]
[/url]
this without the spaces (put in there by me)





- - - Post Merge - - -

also if anyone joins shadow, let me know! I'd love to send a little package to welcome you in ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> tip for posting your dragons places: click generate code under the dragons info, select and copy the BBCode part and post it where ever!
> then you get the picture and a link to the dragon
> like this:
> [ url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6754405]
> [ img]http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/67545/6754405_350.png[/img]
> [/url]
> this without the spaces (put in there by me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also if anyone joins shadow, let me know! I'd love to send a little package to welcome you in ^_^



Shout out for shadow. I love the purple eyes because I'm doing an all purple lair.


----------



## Alienfish

^Tsukiyama. what a beauty <3






^Taiyo ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> ^Tsukiyama. what a beauty <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taiyo ^_^



Is like Halloween babes!


----------



## Alienfish

yaaa at least the Taiyo, what a mango turt <3

and yeah tsukiyama is my midnight turtbro <3


----------



## Lancelot

I got 2 new dragons 

Perona-





Unamed ( I need an OP name but cant think of one)


----------



## Alienfish

^nice ones grats


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Frack, I don't know why but for some reason my dragon pages take forever to load, the games and everything else are loading up fine and quick, but the dragon pages are excruciatingly slow, trying to love my familiars... =[


----------



## Lancelot

I bought this and now I'm poor again :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to save up for the royal bb I need >.< I keep buying spur of the moment stuff, comeon Kaydee, get your head in the game.


----------



## Alienfish

noice noice 

gl dude.. playing that popping bubble games brb getting addicted


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> noice noice
> 
> gl dude.. playing that popping bubble games brb getting addicted



Yeah, it's highly addictive, until you get to one of those rounds where no similar colors are touching jfc


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, it's highly addictive, until you get to one of those rounds where no similar colors are touching jfc



yeaaah basic of that game though lol


----------



## Lancelot

Could I buy some treasure off someone for TBT?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Okay posting now


Spoiler: free to who wants them







url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=13964638]




[/url]




url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=13964641]




[/url]


----------



## Lancelot

Can I have the 3rd one obe? My fr name is Sabaody


----------



## DarkOnyx

Just joined and did the tutorial. What do I do now? xD


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> Just joined and did the tutorial. What do I do now? xD



Whatever the poop you want :]


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. did something wrong with the code..so ignore this.lol


----------



## Lancelot

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. did something wrong with the code..so ignore this.lol



Those glasses are cool omg ;o;


----------



## cheezyfries

whoa i wake up and so many more pages haha, welcome newbies!! i have some spare familiars, trinkets, food, baldwin's materials (so much green goop!), and fodder. if you need anything let me know, my FR is cheezyfries! psst... join lightning, we're the best when it comes to newbie giveaways!


----------



## DarkOnyx

cheezyfries said:


> whoa i wake up and so many more pages haha, welcome newbies!! i have some spare familiars, trinkets, food, baldwin's materials (so much green goop!), and fodder. if you need anything let me know, my FR is cheezyfries! psst... join lightning, we're the best when it comes to newbie giveaways!


Oops, too late. :3 I joined Plague.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/139605/13960424_350.png?mtime=VXlYmAACcrY 
 free dragon  if you want her..  sorry I am having a migraine and this is as good as it gets. The pic should work. XXY female Nocturne..Caribbean Iridescent, shimmer  and Splash gembound


----------



## DarkOnyx

PrayingMantis10 said:


> http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/139605/13960424_350.png?mtime=VXlYmAACcrY
> free dragon  if you want her..  sorry I am having a migraine and this is as good as it gets. The pic should work. XXY female Nocturne..Caribbean Iridescent, shimmer  and Splash gembound


May I have her?  Sorry if I'm doing this wrong. xD I have no idea what I'm doing yet.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

DarkOnyx said:


> May I have her?  Sorry if I'm doing this wrong. xD I have no idea what I'm doing yet.



No problem. what's your Flight rising name? I will send a crossroads pm to you


----------



## DarkOnyx

PrayingMantis10 said:


> No problem. what's your Flight rising name? I will send a crossroads pm to you


Same as here, DarkOnyx.


----------



## cheezyfries

(also lightning's sale's first page is chock full of dragon giveaways despite preparing for the upcoming holiday.. join lightning!)

i was wondering if anyone could help me name some of my new hatchlings / dragons? thank you!

okay so my internet connection is just about **** and i can't generate any codes >.< um they're the two guardian dragons in the back, one of them is red-black and the other is pure black. then there's the dark purple female imperial, green male pearlcatcher, and the shiny blue (i think nocturnal??) dragon i just got! they're all unnamed, and i think i'll keep them, just not the tundras and that grey guardian!


----------



## Shirohibiki

every reg window i want to make a second account but im to oscared of getting banned. all i want is more dragon storage space qq........


----------



## Xanarcah

Registration day is here ~

Welcome to all newbies!


----------



## Naiad

Welcome <3 I'm in a bit of a rush today, but feel free to drop a PM to Gou (#86693) and I'll send some things your way


----------



## Creeper$

Recruiting so many people


----------



## Alienfish

Is HippieTurt over there if anyone wanna jav a ball.

Playing the games atm.. that bubble popping is addictive uwu


----------



## Coach

So I forgot I had this spiral 

I'm thinking of changing her to an imperial and adding underbelly
I was playing around in the Scrying Workshop and I just realised how much the tertiary gene can mess up a dragon


----------



## Xanarcah

Coach said:


> So I forgot I had this spiral
> 
> I'm thinking of changing her to an imperial and adding underbelly
> I was playing around in the Scrying Workshop and I just realised how much the tertiary gene can mess up a dragon



Someone just rejected an offer worth around 900kg on an Imperial Scroll, so you might want to consider changing her into a different breed. : D


----------



## Kiikay

Giving away dregs to any one here who just registered. Any unnamed dregs on page 4 of my lair is free to adopt.
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=121600&page=4
Let me know which one and I'll send a CR c:


----------



## Coach

Xanarcah said:


> Someone just rejected an offer worth around 900kg on an Imperial Scroll, so you might want to consider changing her into a different breed. : D



But imperials are like the prettiest breed ;-;







This will never happen


----------



## Alienfish

^wow that one was nice indeed


----------



## Xanarcah

Coach said:


> But imperials are like the prettiest breed ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will never happen



It's a lovely Imperial, but 540,000,000t+ is a pretty hefty price tag for her.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> It's a lovely Imperial, but 540,000,000t+ is a pretty hefty price tag for her.



yeah, you coluld prolly find an identical in the AH or something for a lot cheaper


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Someone just rejected an offer worth around 900kg on an Imperial Scroll, so you might want to consider changing her into a different breed. : D



yeah, I'm surprised D managed to get one :0


----------



## gnoixaim

Coach said:


> So I forgot I had this spiral
> 
> I'm thinking of changing her to an imperial and adding underbelly
> I was playing around in the Scrying Workshop and I just realised how much the tertiary gene can mess up a dragon



It's probably a lot easier just to buy an imp with those colors : )

I found this one in AH.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

So happy because I finally bred a white/white/white crystal/facet/okapi imp 8'D


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> yeah, I'm surprised D managed to get one :0



Same, but that was a pretty good offer. Didn't the last one sell for like 500kg a few months ago? 

I've been hearing that Jaxsen never intended to sell from the beginning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> So happy because I finally bred a white/white/white crystal/facet/okapi imp 8'D



What a beautiful dragon. o:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

tfw you accidentally buy 9 dragons in the span of maybe 20 minutes...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Xanarcah said:


> Same, but that was a pretty good offer. Didn't the last one sell for like 500kg a few months ago?
> 
> I've been hearing that Jaxsen never intended to sell from the beginning.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful dragon. o:



Thank you : ) If I hadn't found this guy:






I would never have had the chance for all white, really glad I found him for 125k or so^^


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Same, but that was a pretty good offer. Didn't the last one sell for like 500kg a few months ago?
> 
> I've been hearing that Jaxsen never intended to sell from the beginning.



Yeah, maybe. It's quite odd that they'd go inactive right as the auction ended?? I mean tbh, Disease's offer was worth 700kg+ liquidated like
holy ****ing ****


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Yeah, maybe. It's quite odd that they'd go inactive right as the auction ended?? I mean tbh, Disease's offer was worth 700kg+ liquidated like
> holy ****ing ****



Yeah, really. 720-760kg worth of reeaaally nice items and pure. (I apparently overestimated the value the a page ago whoops)

It had some of the most sought after KS items, too, not like Cloudy Wings and Cog Frog.


----------



## Astro0

Okay soooo i'm giving away sooo many dragons!
let me know if you're interested in any, and i'll send them over ^_^
literally anyone can take these (don't have to be newbs) preferably don't exalt straight away


Spoiler: here they are!







Ikiryo




Nimbus, XYY




Cirrus




Willowisp




Volta




Eska




Iiwi


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> Okay soooo i'm giving away sooo many dragons!
> let me know if you're interested in any, and i'll send them over ^_^
> literally anyone can take these (don't have to be newbs) preferably don't exalt straight away
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikiryo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimbus, XYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cirrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willowisp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iiwi



i like volta a lot, how much? qvq


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> i like volta a lot, how much? qvq



for freezies  i'll send you a CR!


----------



## Naiad

//hh nimbus

I kinda want her to meet her mom and pop again lmao


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> //hh nimbus
> 
> I kinda want her to meet her mom and pop again lmao



i'm so sorrrryyyyyyy, i love her, i do, you can have her if you want!!


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> i'm so sorrrryyyyyyy, i love her, i do, you can have her if you want!!



pats
noo im really happy you gave her a home for so long <<3
I probably won't take her, a newbie'll appreciate her more :0

- - - Post Merge - - -

guess who's texting a hot guy and begging him to play fr 
this h*e


----------



## cheezyfries

no no nimbus >.<  what's her price? if not, i'll take eska please, thank you! lemme know if you want anything ^^


----------



## Astro0

cheezyfries said:


> no no nimbus >.<  what's her price? if not, i'll take eska please, thank you! lemme know if you want anything ^^



they're both free, you can have both if you want them, just lemme know!


----------



## cheezyfries

eep i'll take nimbus if that's okay with you >.< thank you so much, they're gorgeous!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> Okay soooo i'm giving away sooo many dragons!
> let me know if you're interested in any, and i'll send them over ^_^
> literally anyone can take these (don't have to be newbs) preferably don't exalt straight away
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikiryo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimbus, XYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cirrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willowisp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iiwi



I've been fighting the urge to not take willowisp but I can't. I'll take her if you still have her


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've been fighting the urge to not take willowisp but I can't. I'll take her if you still have her



she's here waiting for you! whats you username again? ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> eep i'll take nimbus if that's okay with you >.< thank you so much, they're gorgeous!



sent her your way, thank you for giving her a home!


----------



## cheezyfries

Astro0 said:


> she's here waiting for you! whats you username again? ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sent her your way, thank you for giving her a home!



no thank you, ah yay! oh btw my sister saw the piece and absolutely loved it, i think goma (the cat) likes it too!

i was wondering how far to level fodder? i was thinking around level six, but i'm not sure


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> she's here waiting for you! whats you username again? ^_^



Same as my name here


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> no thank you, ah yay! oh btw my sister saw the piece and absolutely loved it, i think goma (the cat) likes it too!
> 
> i was wondering how far to level fodder? i was thinking around level six, but i'm not sure



Most people level them to 7. I level mine all the way to 10


----------



## Astro0

cheezyfries said:


> no thank you, ah yay! oh btw my sister saw the piece and absolutely loved it, i think goma (the cat) likes it too!
> 
> i was wondering how far to level fodder? i was thinking around level six, but i'm not sure



ahhh i'm so glad they both liked it, goma is so cute 

i usually level to 7, then more if i can be bothered, but i find 7 is the easiest for me, with a good payout

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Same as my name here



Sent WilloWisp, hope she serves your clan well!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Camburn said:


> Need mate for this dragon * Triple Caribbean*  only got 23 k breed and traits don't matter to me though
> 
> View attachment 99612



Someone find a cutie for my cutie!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I now have made two of the little blob alchemy familiars, and I am going for the whole set, I can't get over them. Alchemy is addicting, I can't get over this feature.


----------



## Lancelot

I pulled a scholar stone from pinkertons pile


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I pulled a scholar stone from pinkertons pile



my fave thing to get from the pile are familiars. I can't get enough!


----------



## FancyThat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I pulled a scholar stone from pinkertons pile



Pretty cool , I got another berserker from the pile today. 

I've made all the alchemy familiars now, they look a little creepy to me but I wanted the collection. Now I'm making foods .


----------



## rosabelle

FancyThat said:


> Pretty cool , I got another berserker from the pile today.
> 
> I've made all the alchemy familiars now, they look a little creepy to me but I wanted the collection. Now I'm making foods .



I got an ambush today ;u; bless. Also, congrats on dom Arcane! 

I want to kick myself for exalting all my fodder last night. I should have saved them today for the brightshine raffle. 8(


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Pretty cool , I got another berserker from the pile today.
> 
> I've made all the alchemy familiars now, they look a little creepy to me but I wanted the collection. Now I'm making foods .



I'm working on the last one! I actually really love them tbh


----------



## FancyThat

rosabelle said:


> I got an ambush today ;u; bless. Also, congrats on dom Arcane!
> 
> I want to kick myself for exalting all my fodder last night. I should have saved them today for the brightshine raffle. 8(



Thanks 

I've had three ambushes from him I think but he keeps giving me berserkers lol, at least the stone bank will be happy. I got jewellery from iron chests today though so I'm happy .

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm working on the last one! I actually really love them tbh



It's nice to have them all, I do like their goofy smiles .


----------



## Lancelot

What claws do you need to make the luminous claws? Im not elvel 2 yet


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What claws do you need to make the luminous claws? Im not elvel 2 yet



Depends on the color, either common podid or southmarsh podid and it's 15 for each one. =]


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Depends on the color, either common podid or southmarsh podid and it's 15 for each one. =]



The claws are found in the mire... the AH has gotten very expensive for some items pertaining to the Alchemy brewing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The claws are found in the mire... the AH has gotten very expensive for some items pertaining to the Alchemy brewing



I didn't mean 15 treasure, i meant in quantity for the recipe.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> for freezies  i'll send you a CR!



aaaaa thank you so mcuh!!! ;A; <333


----------



## Alienfish

wink wonk =]


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I didn't mean 15 treasure, i meant in quantity for the recipe.



No , I understand you but they aren't at the level to go grind in the Mire for claws since they just restarted. Anyway I  just meant the prices for low level apparel, familiars, claws, broken bottles  etc have skyrocketed in the AH  due to the ingredients needed for Alchemy


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> No , I understand you but they aren't at the level to go grind in the Mire for claws since they just restarted. Anyway I  just meant the prices for low level apparel, familiars, claws, broken bottles  etc have skyrocketed in the AH  due to the ingredients needed for Alchemy



Which has been amazing for building up funds for the upcoming festival ~ aalll my pages of hoarded junk are finally paying off.

Kinda sad about no more cheap apparel, though, I've developed a liking for dressing up my dragons.


----------



## Lancelot

I got lots of dragons yesterday but this is my favourite


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Which has been amazing for building up funds for the upcoming festival ~ aalll my pages of hoarded junk are finally paying off.
> 
> Kinda sad about no more cheap apparel, though, I've developed a liking for dressing up my dragons.



lol. I am afraid that as newbie that I would go spend whatever gems I had on the cheap 2 to 3 gem  apparel and familiars ( that had higher game sale value)  and then sell them back to the game for treasure .  lol. But that is also the only reason I had familiars to turn into muck and then into  Logas.  Alchemy has definitely been a blessing for me.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Lmao. xD I accidently used all my money on stuff I don't want. My newbie mistake. xD
I have a really cool dragon, but his name isn't capatilized and it bothers me.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkOnyx said:


> Lmao. xD I accidently used all my money on stuff I don't want. My newbie mistake. xD
> I have a really cool dragon, but his name isn't capatilized and it bothers me.



i know the feels, i prefer unnameds though unless they jav a really nice colour :3


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Lmao. xD I accidently used all my money on stuff I don't want. My newbie mistake. xD
> I have a really cool dragon, but his name isn't capatilized and it bothers me.



Happily, renaming scrolls are really cheap in this game, 6k in the marketplace, or 5100t if you have the dominance discount.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I am afraid that as newbie that I would go spend whatever gems I had on the cheap 2 to 3 gem  apparel and familiars ( that had higher game sale value)  and then sell them back to the game for treasure .  lol. But that is also the only reason I had familiars to turn into muck and then into  Logas.  Alchemy has definitely been a blessing for me.



I love Logas. <3

http://i.imgur.com/FXb8ZLZ.jpg


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Happily, renaming scrolls are really cheap in this game, 6k in the marketplace, or 5100t if you have the dominance discount.


true that though :3

also nice familiars :3


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Happily, renaming scrolls are really cheap in this game, 6k in the marketplace, or 5100t if you have the dominance discount.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love Logas. <3
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FXb8ZLZ.jpg


I don't think I have enough money for that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

literally just bought this cutie




just so I can put on this little bebe I just bought
(showing on a different dreg so you can see it)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I forgot I had another loga haaah. I might be able to sell it for btb. Idk what it goes for now so lemme know


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> literally just bought this cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just so I can put on this little bebe I just bought
> (showing on a different dreg so you can see it)



the white one is so pwetty


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

i'm gunna put the baby albino dude off the purp one on the white guy when he grow up ^u^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Saw my friends dragon.....




I waaaaaaant ittttt


----------



## Alienfish

frick frack that was a beauty ^


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm changing to either nature or water. Not sure which.


----------



## Alienfish

nature.. nature always


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm changing to either nature or water. Not sure which.



i like the nature eyes better


----------



## Naiad

I'm actually pretty happy with the new Baldwin prices :0
It stopped lots of things from being too cheap, and it's a start to fixing the economy imo


----------



## Lancelot

Darkonyx change to nature. All the noobs from yesterday on tbt joined nature :]


----------



## Naiad

Daphne and Apollo's children are always a lot nicer than a bunch of my close range pairs tbh 
Shame not a lot of people like them tho​


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Darkonyx change to nature. All the noobs from yesterday on tbt joined nature :]



lel im just a nature at heart


----------



## cheezyfries

when you get one egg from a coatl *dies* ahhhh the offspring better be gorgeous..


----------



## DarkOnyx

The eggs take so long to hatch. D:

What's the best way to make money? I expanded my lair because I thought it was free and now I'm poor. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Idk, I do jigsaw.. tbh it gives the most gold as for effort spent. or you could sell stuff you dont really need


----------



## DarkOnyx

Might stay in plague. Not sure yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Idk, I do jigsaw.. tbh it gives the most gold as for effort spent. or you could sell stuff you dont really need


Do trinkets do anything? I got a rare-ish trinket worth 4000.


----------



## cheezyfries

DarkOnyx said:


> The eggs take so long to hatch. D:
> 
> What's the best way to make money? I expanded my lair because I thought it was free and now I'm poor. xD



by going to the coliseum, you can get lots of food, trinkets, familiars, etc. that can sell. i did a lot of puzzles because they take about five minutes (i'm super slow and bad at them, you can probably do them in three) and you get 1k treasure each time. you can also buy some treasure for tbt if you really need it XD

edit: if you need any battle stones let me know and i'll send whatever spares i have your way!


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> The eggs take so long to hatch. D:
> 
> What's the best way to make money? I expanded my lair because I thought it was free and now I'm poor. xD



I'd say fighting in the coliseum. I got a bunch of familiars and some battle stones while I was on the bus this morning. Leveling and exalting dragons is great money.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Thank you for all the help. ^-^ I'm waiting for some eggs to hatch. The preview dragons are really cool.


----------



## Xanarcah

Quick announcement for all newbies who joined recently ~

I know you all just joined and are probably overwhelmed, but you might start thinking about leveling a team of dragons for the coliseum. Not only is fighting in the coliseum very profitable, but it will also let you take full advantage of the monthly festivals! Light's festival is coming up next week (starts the 21st), which should be just enough time to get a team to 25 if you start now. 

Here's a link to my favorite leveling guide. : D

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710


----------



## DarkOnyx

Just won a raffle. Should I choose a retired familiar or special augument battle stone? .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Quick announcement for all newbies who joined recently ~
> 
> I know you all just joined and are probably overwhelmed, but you might start thinking about leveling a team of dragons for the coliseum. Not only is fighting in the coliseum very profitable, but it will also let you take full advantage of the monthly festivals! Light's festival is coming up next week (starts the 21st), which should be just enough time to get a team to 25 if you start now.
> 
> Here's a link to my favorite leveling guide. : D
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710



Thanks for the tip.  So far my team is level 3. ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks  And yeah Colosseum is loads fun, don't forget to stock up on healing pots and maybe some skills ^_^


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Just won a raffle. Should I choose a retired familiar or special augument battle stone? .-.



Familiar!


----------



## Alienfish

damn name scrolls at 9k gotta jav some games.






 gotta rename it though kek


----------



## Creeper$

Hhhhhh so many new players this makes me proud


----------



## Alienfish

Creeper$ said:


> Hhhhhh so many new players this makes me proud



you're welcome ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The light boards is really saving up for the event and pushing for dominance that week

- - - Post Merge - - -

:0 the proces for the raffles are
1 mil treasure, maned cobra, sprites, old apparel, eggs, etc


----------



## Lancelot

What event? ;o;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

OOooo does something cool happen in the light forums when that happens? o3o


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> OOooo does something cool happen in the light forums when that happens? o3o



i think it's just a time for them to celebrate ^^ i was under the impression that they would be celebrating all month with contests and stuff, but i guess that's just lightning?


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> i think it's just a time for them to celebrate ^^ i was under the impression that they would be celebrating all month with contests and stuff, but i guess that's just lightning?



I would assume that they have In-Flight stuff that'll get set up during their holiday.


----------



## Nay

*cough* not a noob but restarted FR, feel free to add me @ shoots~


----------



## DarkOnyx

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=168258&tab=dragon&did=13793349
Is this dragon good? .-. Not sure how I feel about her.


----------



## Nay

Naiad said:


> added <3



<3 your dragons are beautiful!!


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=168258&tab=dragon&did=13793349
> Is this dragon good? .-. Not sure how I feel about her.



There isn't really a good or bad dragon, it's all subjective.


----------



## DarkOnyx

What's the difference between skins and accents? .-.


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> I would assume that they have In-Flight stuff that'll get set up during their holiday.



ahah that makes more sense XD we're doing some contests and such so i imagine they'll be set up when july starts to give the entrants more time but idk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DarkOnyx said:


> What's the difference between skins and accents? .-.



Skins cover the whole dragon and accents covers parts of the dragon (wings, tail, etc)


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Skins cover the whole dragon and accents covers parts of the dragon (wings, tail, etc)



This.

Accents cover 30% or less of a dragon.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Thank you, does anyone know where I can get a coatl accent? .-. I checked the skins and accent forum, but it's so expensive.

Got a new dragon, he's my favorite so far. ^-^
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=168258&tab=dragon&did=11177020


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Thank you, does anyone know where I can get a coatl accent? .-. I checked the skins and accent forum, but it's so expensive.
> 
> Got a new dragon, he's my favorite so far. ^-^
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=168258&tab=dragon&did=11177020



Pestilance looks great! : D 

Is there a specific accent you're looking for? Some of the recent festival accents might not have gone up too far in price yet. 


The usermade ones are all going to be kind of pricey, 500g (around 300k) is the normal going price per accent.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Pestilance looks great! : D
> 
> Is there a specific accent you're looking for? Some of the recent festival accents might not have gone up too far in price yet.
> 
> 
> The usermade ones are all going to be kind of pricey, 500g (around 300k) is the normal going price per accent.


Thanks,  and no, just an affordable one that'd look good on him and doesn't cover nearly his entire body.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Thanks,  and no, just an affordable one that'd look good on him and doesn't cover nearly his entire body.



Hmm, it looks like the cheapest male Coatl accents are Splash, Circus Mage, Stonewatch Harpy, and Surgelight. Stonewatch Harpy is closest to his colors, and would probably blend in the easiest. The others might look cool on him, though, even though they're a lot brighter. : D


----------



## Prabha

o.o I just joined today after finally making it on time for one of the registration windows..
I always kept forgetting. 

im already obsessed with the site


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> o.o I just joined today after finally making it on time for one of the registration windows..
> I always kept forgetting.
> 
> im already obsessed with the site



Welcome to Flight Rising. : D 

This site is my current obsession too. xD;


----------



## DarkOnyx

Thanks Xanarcah!  Lol, you and Cheezyfries are like my FR guides. xD Thank you so much for all the tips you've given me.  Gonna go check those accents out.

Btw if anyone wants to add me my username is the same on Flight Rising.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> o.o I just joined today after finally making it on time for one of the registration windows..
> I always kept forgetting.
> 
> im already obsessed with the site



Welcome.  I know I've said this before, and it's a bit offtopic, but I love your username. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, it looks like the cheapest male Coatl accents are Splash, Circus Mage, Stonewatch Harpy, and Surgelight. Stonewatch Harpy is closest to his colors, and would probably blend in the easiest. The others might look cool on him, though, even though they're a lot brighter. : D


Sorry to ask, but where can I find these accents? .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Thanks Xanarcah!  Lol, you and Cheezyfries are like my FR guides. xD Thank you so much for all the tips you've given me.  Gonna go check those accents out.
> 
> Btw if anyone wants to add me my username is the same on Flight Rising.
> 
> Sorry to ask, but where can I find these accents? .-.



Haha, feel free to ask me anything, I'm always happy to answer FR questions to the best of my ability. : D 

All of these accents can be found in the Auction House, by searching in the Skins tab. I personally just set the search parameters to Coatl Male and lower range of 1 treasure and looked at what came up.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to Flight Rising. : D
> 
> This site is my current obsession too. xD;



I have a bad feeling about it though. It's only the first day for me and I've been playing in the Coli for about 3 hours straight //sendhelp


----------



## DarkOnyx

Hmm, I'm not sure how I feel about skins. .-. They cover up the dragons entire original design, which breeders work hard to get, but I found one I really like. (Rafflesia)


----------



## Prabha

DarkOnyx said:


> Welcome.  I know I've said this before, and it's a bit offtopic, but I love your username.



Pssst... (it's my actual name)
/hides in a corner
but thank you lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It's so glitched on my tablet xD there's dragons all over the screen and I have the mail icon in my achievement count


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I have a bad feeling about it though. It's only the first day for me and I've been playing in the Coli for about 3 hours straight //sendhelp



Shhhh it means you're destined for this game. xD If you like the Coli that much, there's very little you won't be able to achieve.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Prabha said:


> Pssst... (it's my actual name)
> /hides in a corner
> but thank you lol


That's a cool name. .-.

I feel like I'm cheating by just randomly pressing the screen on the shock minigame. .-. I've earned over 10k from it...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Pssst... (it's my actual name)
> /hides in a corner
> but thank you lol



Have you tried borrowing level 25's from users? It's easier to level up lower leveled dragons and you can just sell the items in return for eliminates


----------



## rosabelle

Prabha said:


> Pssst... (it's my actual name)
> /hides in a corner
> but thank you lol



That's a pretty cool name  and welcome to you and everyone else


----------



## cheezyfries

is there an easy way to find a user on flight rising? i want to friend you guys but i can't find it through things like google haha

all lv 20s yayyy hopefully i'll get my level 25s by the brightshine jubilee


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure how I feel about skins. .-. They cover up the dragons entire original design, which breeders work hard to get, but I found one I really like. (Rafflesia)



I like skins because they're cheaper than geneing up my dragons. xD; For instance, this guy:






Try loading him up in the Scrying Workshop, his ID is 89828. Quite the looker, right? His primary and secondary are pretty unfortunate, and his tert just won't go well as anything. I'd have to spend a ton of money on Scatterscrolling him into new colors, and theeeeen shell out a ton of money for genes to make him pretty enough to match his mate:






Oooor I could just stick a skin on him. BAM, instantly pretty Imp. 

But I do get what you mean about it being a shame to cover up already pretty dragons. o: Like, the dragon is already pretty, why cover it up? I usually just put full skins on the dragons I haven't yet made pretty. xD;


----------



## DarkOnyx

cheezyfries said:


> is there an easy way to find a user on flight rising? i want to friend you guys but i can't find it through things like google haha
> 
> all lv 20s yayyy hopefully i'll get my level 25s by the brightshine jubilee



Use the search for user option.  Press search, you can search for dragons, users, and threads.


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> is there an easy way to find a user on flight rising? i want to friend you guys but i can't find it through things like google haha
> 
> all lv 20s yayyy hopefully i'll get my level 25s by the brightshine jubilee



User search pretty much  feel free to add me~ same username on there with a capital R. heh


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> I like skins because they're cheaper than geneing up my dragons. xD; For instance, this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try loading him up in the Scrying Workshop, his ID is 89828. Quite the looker, right? His primary and secondary are pretty unfortunate, and his tert just won't go well as anything. I'd have to spend a ton of money on Scatterscrolling him into new colors, and theeeeen shell out a ton of money for genes to make him pretty enough to match his mate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooor I could just stick a skin on him. BAM, instantly pretty Imp.
> 
> But I do get what you mean about it being a shame to cover up already pretty dragons. o: Like, the dragon is already pretty, why cover it up? I usually just put full skins on the dragons I haven't yet made pretty. xD;


Lol. xD I need an ugly coatl now, because the rafflesia skin is seriously amazing.


----------



## cheezyfries

sent some friend requests to you guys, hopefully i got the usernames right! for those who are starting in the coliseum i can give you three beserkers for free c:


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Have you tried borrowing level 25's from users? It's easier to level up lower leveled dragons and you can just sell the items in return for eliminates



People let you borrow level 25s!? Really? 
Well this really super nice dude just sent me 3 eliminates, so I'm all good. ...but for future reference, how do you find peeps that'd let you borrow dragons?

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> sent some friend requests to you guys, hopefully i got the usernames right! for those who are starting in the coliseum i can give you three beserkers for free c:



ooh can I add you? I have only 1 friend on there so far //sobs


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> People let you borrow level 25s!? Really?
> Well this really super nice dude just sent me 3 eliminates, so I'm all good. ...but for future reference, how do you find peeps that'd let you borrow dragons?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ooh can I add you? I have only 1 friend on there so far //sobs



i think i added you, but of course you can haha, your username's prabha right? for my flight (lightning) we have a thread where you can either have people level up your dragons for you or you can rent level 25s, it should be stickied ^^

edit: just saw that you were in fire ahh let me know how it is, i wanna switch to there someday..


----------



## Xanarcah

I think most/all of the flights have Level 25 lending services. : D


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> i think i added you, but of course you can haha, your username's prabha right? for my flight (lightning) we have a thread where you can either have people level up your dragons for you or you can rent level 25s, it should be stickied ^^



yaaay! I accepted!

ah.. do I have to pay treasure to borrow level 25s?

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw what clans are you guys in? I'm in fire. cause of my mixtape


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> yaaay! I accepted!
> 
> ah.. do I have to pay treasure to borrow level 25s?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw what clans are you guys in? I'm in fire. cause of my mixtape



I think the official Flight lending threads lend them out for free. I can only speak for plague for certain, though.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm in plague. ^-^


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm in plague. ^-^



Plague Flight best Flight~


----------



## DarkOnyx

What's the tbt-treasure exchange rate? .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> What's the tbt-treasure exchange rate? .-.



Most common one being used is 15k treasure = 100TBT.


----------



## Prabha

DarkOnyx said:


> What's the tbt-treasure exchange rate? .-.



I've seen 15kt for 100 tbt
but sometimes it ranges 12-15kt for 100 tbt

This is what I've seen from like 3 people lmao. Treasure seems hard to get though.. feel like it should be a bit more.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Oh. xD Looks like I'm not getting a hoarded amber accent. :3 About how long does it take to get 250k?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> yaaay! I accepted!
> 
> ah.. do I have to pay treasure to borrow level 25s?


Light flight gives them for free. I'm not sure if nature has one though

I think you can find people on here to lend them to you


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I've seen 15kt for 100 tbt
> but sometimes it ranges 12-15kt for 100 tbt
> 
> This is what I've seen from like 3 people lmao. Treasure seems hard to get though.. feel like it should be a bit more.



It may seem like treasure is hard to get since you've just joined? After you've been playing for a little while (and after you have a leveled team), the treasure will just flow in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Oh. xD Looks like I'm not getting a hoarded amber accent. :3 About how long does it take to get 250k?



Depends on what your money-making method is, really. o:


----------



## Astro0

Everyone feel free to add me, I'm Astro0!


Spoiler: Still giving away these dragons for free!!







Ikiryo




Cirrus




Eska




Iiwi





Spoiler: also selling these! 12k in AH, 10k by CR, 8k for newbs ;)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

People pls add me. My name is the same as the one here


I need to look at peoples dragons and try buying an exact copy in the AH


----------



## rosabelle

So I have this girl...




I plan to change her into a snapper and give her gembond (because thistle cry and maize gembond looks appealing to me lol) but idk if I have the energy for it anymore. ;u;



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I need to look at peoples dragons and try buying an exact copy in the AH


Me with all the pastels that I like. LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I need to look at peoples dragons and try buying an exact copy in the AH



I've done this. xD; It's sometimes hard to find an exact match on everything. It took weeks for me to get this girl after I saw an identical Imp in someone's lair. 






There's a Guardian I saw someone owned that I also want toooo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I've done this. xD; It's sometimes hard to find an exact match on everything. It took weeks for me to get this girl after I saw an identical Imp in someone's lair.



It is really hard sometimes D: that dragon I posted of the circuit coatl a few hours ago is not in the AH. They have babies that look exactly like it but they haven't been on since the 7th ;-;


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I've done this. xD; It's sometimes hard to find an exact match on everything. It took weeks for me to get this girl after I saw an identical Imp in someone's lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Guardian I saw someone owned that I also want toooo



That's a beautiful imp girl! :O



ObeseMudkipz said:


> It is really hard sometimes D: that dragon I posted of the circuit coatl a few hours ago is not in the AH. They have babies that look exactly like it but they haven't been on sine the 7th ;-;


I know that feeling. :") What I like to do is do dragon search of the dragon I like and sometimes I find hatchlings there and wait for the person to put them on the AH so I can buy them. Haha


----------



## Astro0

tfw you're lurking newbs and they have the bEST PROGENS WITH SUCH GOD TERTS ITS LIKE GODDAMN
i was soo unlucky with my progens, one is exalted, the other is :/ but i love her anyway haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> tfw you're lurking newbs and they have the bEST PROGENS WITH SUCH GOD TERTS ITS LIKE GODDAMN
> i was soo unlucky with my progens, one is exalted, the other is :/ but i love her anyway haha



YESSSS

Ugh, I've seen some AMAZING progens coming from the most recent windows. 

Both of mine are still triple basics and wearing skins. xD; Ohwell.


----------



## Naiad

iirc Ice has lending & a free level 25 thread for newbies :0
I would assume Dom oriented flights (Plague, Light, etc.) all have them.


----------



## Prabha

psst.. What are progens


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> psst.. What are progens



Your progenitors, the two dragons you started the game with. : D


----------



## Prabha

Cuppycakez said:


> The dragon you got to make when you first joined, and the random one you got after.  They can't be sold or traded, so they have to stay there or be exalted.



Is it a good idea to keep or exalt them?


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> I have a bad feeling about it though. It's only the first day for me and I've been playing in the Coli for about 3 hours straight //sendhelp



can i be you
i can be in the coli for around 2 minutes before I'm bored fml

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Is it a good idea to keep or exalt them?



I personally exalted mine, but it's all up to you :0
If they're pretty enough, I'd keep.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Is it a good idea to keep or exalt them?



I'd keep them, personally. A lot of people regret exalting theirs because they thought they didn't like them. On the other hand, a lot of people regret nothing and are happier without them. I'd recommend keeping yours until you're more acquainted with the game and can better decide if you really want them or not.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Would you consider my progens good?  I think they're ugly. .-. Might exalt.


----------



## Astro0

DarkOnyx said:


> Would you consider my progens good?  I think they're ugly. .-. Might exalt.



NO YOUR PROGENS ARE AWESOME!!! seriously dat fae, don't exalt until you KNOW you don't like them
I didn't exalt one of mine for aaaages until i knew i would not regret it, don't make any decisions you might regret too early on


----------



## cheezyfries

has anyone played coliseum on mobile? about to go on vacation and i want to be able to grind for the jubilee. also wanted to know if you need a good wi-fi connection for this, cafes don't necessarily give the best wi-fi haha


----------



## Naiad

Yep, the Coliseum works on mobile. Just be sure to click "do not show this again" on the warning at the beginning :0 My phone had a hard time getting past that when I first started playing.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I still don't know what progens are xD is that another name for gen ones?

I also don't know what acolights are


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I still don't know what progens are xD is that another name for gen ones?
> 
> I also don't know what acolights are



1. The two dragons you get at the beginning of FR.
2. Acolights are the name of Arcane Members iirc


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> NO YOUR PROGENS ARE AWESOME!!! seriously dat fae, don't exalt until you KNOW you don't like them
> I didn't exalt one of mine for aaaages until i knew i would not regret it, don't make any decisions you might regret too early on



This. Even if you think you don't like them now, you might find a lore related reason for them to be important or something. Colors and genes and species can always be changed later on. 

Also, you don't get money or help your flight in dominance by exalting them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> has anyone played coliseum on mobile? about to go on vacation and i want to be able to grind for the jubilee. also wanted to know if you need a good wi-fi connection for this, cafes don't necessarily give the best wi-fi haha



I Coli exclusively on mobile. : D Works just fine for meee. Tons better than my laptop, actually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> 1. The two dragons you get at the beginning of FR.
> 2. Acolights are the name of Arcane Members iirc



*Acolytes are for Light, actually*


----------



## DarkOnyx

Naiad said:


> Yep, the Coliseum works on mobile. Just be sure to click "do not show this again" on the warning at the beginning :0 My phone had a hard time getting past that when I first started playing.


Same. Half of the screen freezes on the warning. It's literally a puzzel to click do not show again and continue.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> 2. Acolights are the name of Arcane Members iirc



Really? Womder why they say it in the light boards


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Really? Womder why they say it in the light boards



I MEANT LIGHT ****
ILL BE AWAY IN THE CORNER

- - - Post Merge - - -

it says light in the name what the fuc k


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm 1/4 way there to be able to afford the first accent I'm after, stonewash harpy.  Then I'm after plague touched for my little fae progen. ^-^


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> has anyone played coliseum on mobile? about to go on vacation and i want to be able to grind for the jubilee. also wanted to know if you need a good wi-fi connection for this, cafes don't necessarily give the best wi-fi haha



I'm playing it on mobile now. Works fine for me, I think I have good internet though so.. Idk about cafe wifi xD


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm 1/4 way there to be able to afford the first accent I'm after, stonewash harpy.  Then I'm after plague touched for my little fae progen. ^-^



Nice!

Did you decide against Hoarded Amber?


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you decide against Hoarded Amber?


Yup.  Only one person selling for 300 k. That's so much. >.< Working on dragon bios rn.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Yup.  Only one person selling for 300 k. That's so much. >.< Working on dragon bios rn.



There's one for 250k in the AH?

But yeah, it's a usermade accent, so it'll be on the expensive side. 

Accents and skins are really really expensive to be addicted to buying. .-. *Addicted*


----------



## DarkOnyx

That's the price, I got it wrong. There's no way I could raise that in six days, so I'm going for sw harpy. It's weird how skins cover more yet they're cheaper than many accents.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> That's the price, I got it wrong. There's no way I could raise that in six days, so I'm going for sw harpy. It's weird how skins cover more yet they're cheaper than many accents.



I think accents are generally more popular, so especially for the festival accents, they tend to sell for higher prices. 

Usermade skins ones, on the other hand, cost more to make than accents, so they tend to be higher in price.


----------



## Nay

DarkOnyx said:


> That's the price, I got it wrong. There's no way I could raise that in six days, so I'm going for sw harpy. It's weird how skins cover more yet they're cheaper than many accents.



cuz people like showcasing their dragon's colors 

I got this baby for 5500t and I can't believe myself he is so handsome


----------



## cheezyfries

when you find the perfect accent but realize it's 250k T.. contemplating selling my loga just to get it lmao, if anyone's interested it's the glitter glam cottoncandy one, it'd look so pretty with nimbus <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I like how the thread is so active noow

I want the tesla coil skin sooo bad. Ran out of dragons to exalt


----------



## DarkOnyx

Which fair game do you get the most treasure from? .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Which fair game do you get the most treasure from? .-.



I think I've been hearing people say that Shock Switch gives the most money for the least time spent playing. 

I haven't played any of the fairgrounds games for a while though, so maybe someone else better chime in. xD;


----------



## Nay

Xanarcah said:


> I think I've been hearing people say that Shock Switch gives the most money for the least time spent playing.
> 
> I haven't played any of the fairgrounds games for a while though, so maybe someone else better chime in. xD;



If u play shock switch on very hard for about 10 minutes it nets you 10k or more 

Tidal trouble is less repetitive and easier to play for longer, personally I like that one better but for some reason it always messes with my treasure count & doesn't give me as much as I earn


----------



## Peisinoe

Free dragons to newbies

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061&page=7

Names and no familiar are free just send CR

Non newbies pay 20k!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have so many mucks! I should just make a blob army. Ehueheuhe. Already made one of each, started to make the food items but I am just going to start making ingredients again until I can make more stuff I want. Maybe I'll sell some of my rarer ingredients.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kept thinking those haunted stone orbs I got in scavenging were arcane eggs xD
I did get an emerald ring so that's cool I guess


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Kept thinking those haunted stone orbs I got in scavenging were arcane eggs xD
> I did get an emerald ring so that's cool I guess



The rings are good to hold onto, Swipp asks for them in trade a lot.

ALSO advice for the noobies, when you are training your dragons get them all scratch, the meditate kind of hinders the battle, at least in my opinion, and the scratch isn't too expensive either. =] Makes battles WAY easier.


----------



## Lancelot

Everyone is also active when Im asleep ;u;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am active when everyone I know is asleep, cause I work graveshift >.< (yeah I get to play dregs at work be jealous)


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I like skins because they're cheaper than geneing up my dragons. xD; For instance, this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try loading him up in the Scrying Workshop, his ID is 89828. Quite the looker, right? His primary and secondary are pretty unfortunate, and his tert just won't go well as anything. I'd have to spend a ton of money on Scatterscrolling him into new colors, and theeeeen shell out a ton of money for genes to make him pretty enough to match his mate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooor I could just stick a skin on him. BAM, instantly pretty Imp.
> 
> But I do get what you mean about it being a shame to cover up already pretty dragons. o: Like, the dragon is already pretty, why cover it up? I usually just put full skins on the dragons I haven't yet made pretty. xD;



You have the most beautiful dragons Xanarcah, I love the way you decorate them .

Feel free to add me as well guys, name on FR is PixieSparkles :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> You have the most beautiful dragons Xanarcah, I love the way you decorate them .
> 
> Feel free to add me as well guys, name on FR is PixieSparkles :3.



Added =] If anybody wants to add me I'm TurtBurglar


----------



## Alienfish

I'm HippieTurt and I see a few of you found your ways, always happy to find new (or old) guys there 

(thanks turts for the gifts <3)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> I'm HippieTurt and I see a few of you found your ways, always happy to find new (or old) guys there
> 
> (thanks turts for the gifts <3)



<3


----------



## Irarina

Hello there everyone, I just joined the June registration window. Loving the moments there c: All your dragons are so cooool *_* One day, I wish I can have a collection of cool dragons too!


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Added =] If anybody wants to add me I'm TurtBurglar





Noiru said:


> I'm HippieTurt and I see a few of you found your ways, always happy to find new (or old) guys there
> 
> (thanks turts for the gifts <3)



Added you both! 



Irarina said:


> Hello there everyone, I just joined the June registration window. Loving the moments there c: All your dragons are so cooool *_* One day, I wish I can have a collection of cool dragons too!



Welcome!  it gets pretty addicting doesn't it ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

waaaay too addicting xD

and, sure


----------



## Irarina

Yes it is! *_* I am stuck there for 2 days already. Feel free to add me: Irarina.


----------



## Alienfish

yup buying way too many pretty dragons xD


----------



## Irarina

Noiru said:


> yup buying way too many pretty dragons xD



Pretty much sum up what I have been doing. After finding a beautiful dragon, I will then start to look for his/her mate. End up buying other beautiful dragon while searching. Then, notice that it's not the dragon I am intentionally looking for. Repeat the cycle till the end :"D


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> Pretty much sum up what I have been doing. After find a beautiful dragon, I will then start to look for his/her mate. End up buying other beautiful dragon while searching. Then, notice that it's not the dragon I am intentionally looking for. Repeat the cycle till the end :"D



^story of my life lol i just keep buying pretty dregs cause.. all the gold are belong to auction house lol


----------



## Astro0

tfw you've been trying for 2 days to get blue sludge to make blue clawtips for a dragon you sPECIFICALLY PURCHASED FOR BLUE CLAWTIPS
goddamn RNG, ya killin me!


----------



## Lancelot

Astro0 said:


> tfw you've been trying for 2 days to get blue sludge to make blue clawtips for a dragon you sPECIFICALLY PURCHASED FOR BLUE CLAWTIPS
> goddamn RNG, ya killin me!



IVE BEEN DOING THIS OMG ;o; It's so annoying!


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> tfw you've been trying for 2 days to get blue sludge to make blue clawtips for a dragon you sPECIFICALLY PURCHASED FOR BLUE CLAWTIPS
> goddamn RNG, ya killin me!



It took me a while to get the blue sludge for those, I feel your pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found a great accent for my dark toned noc






I think it was being sold by someone on my friends list as well, I love light toned and sparkle accents on dark dragons .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> tfw you've been trying for 2 days to get blue sludge to make blue clawtips for a dragon you sPECIFICALLY PURCHASED FOR BLUE CLAWTIPS
> goddamn RNG, ya killin me!



That's why it's rare lel, out of the very very many ingredients i've made i've only made three blue anythings >.< damn rare things


----------



## Alienfish

<3 just got this turt, so beautiful -w-


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

45K is the most I've saved in awhile. The average treasure I have a day is like 9000


----------



## Lancelot

The average treasure I have a day is 0 cause Im too lazy to earn any so I jsut have to buy it from people... :x


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> You have the most beautiful dragons Xanarcah, I love the way you decorate them .


Aww, thank you. : D But truth be told, I'm still playing catch up in terms of beautiful dragons. I spent so much time focusing on getting rare items in the beginning that my lair got really sad and neglected looking. 

I started working on my dragons because I kept seeing Naiad's beautiful lair, no lie~

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I love light toned and sparkle accents on dark dragons .



Yessss! Light, sparkly accents on dark colors is amazing. <3

I got these two earlier in the week before I could stop myself.











- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> You probably bought it from me actually! I sold an accent just like that yesterday.



Haha, I was going to say... That accent looks awfully familiar. xD


----------



## FancyThat

Cuppycakez said:


> You probably bought it from me actually! I sold an accent just like that yesterday.



Oh ok :3, I thought the name looked familiar but I clicked buy without properly looking. I bought it this morning my time, I'm waiting on another accent for that noc to be printed but unless more people are interested the artist won't reprint it (fair enough) so it could be a while and I was sad to see such a pretty girl without some sparkles .



Xanarcah said:


> Aww, thank you. : D But truth be told, I'm still playing catch up in terms of beautiful dragons. I spent so much time focusing on getting rare items in the beginning that my lair got really sad and neglected looking.
> 
> I started working on my dragons because I kept seeing Naiad's beautiful lair, no lie~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yessss! Light, sparkly accents on dark colors is amazing. <3
> 
> I got these two earlier in the week before I could stop myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I was going to say... That accent looks awfully familiar. xD



Those are very beautiful imps , I agree Naiad's lair is lovely .


----------



## Naiad

SCREAMS

the person who was all pissy earlier that some people preferred LGBTQIA+ newbies messaged me this morning

THERE IS A LITERAL BLOCK OF TEXT IN MY INBOX RIGHT NOW
AND ITS PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE AS HELL IM DYING

how does someone get so pissed off that people in the LGBTQIA+ community want people to support them like
calm down honey no need to fight me over 6 people's decisions out of approx. 35


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> SCREAMS
> 
> the person who was all pissy earlier that some people preferred LGBTQIA+ newbies messaged me this morning
> 
> THERE IS A LITERAL BLOCK OF TEXT IN MY INBOX RIGHT NOW
> AND ITS PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE AS HELL IM DYING
> 
> how does someone get so pissed off that people in the LGBTQIA+ community want people to support them like
> calm down honey no need to fight me over 6 people's decisions out of approx. 35



Must be nice to get messages. I'd ignore it


----------



## Prabha

psst.. Does anyone have any level 25s lying around that I could borrow..
The borrowing service in my flight is all booked... And I don't want to spend my life in the coli x.x


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone has an extra tesla coil skin lemme know! In the AH peole were selling it for about 100K but now it's up to 200K


----------



## DarkOnyx

Nearly to 100k.  So close to being able to get an accent. ^-^


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> psst.. Does anyone have any level 25s lying around that I could borrow..
> The borrowing service in my flight is all booked... And I don't want to spend my life in the coli x.x



What's your username on FR? :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Must be nice to get messages. I'd ignore it



I posted it on tumblr 
goodbye cruel world


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> What's your username on FR? :0



Prabha


----------



## Lancelot

If you dont mind would I be able to borrow a lvl 25 dragon. Whenever I message someone from the borrowing thread they so no or that i cant without 2 ...


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Prabha



I can't send CRs atm, but I'm Gou :0
Send me CRs for Shigeko and Thallane, please ^^ Unfortunately, they're built for Kelp Beds rather than the Mire. If you'd prefer dragons to farm, send CRs for Vasiel, Malvo, and Cristoph.


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> I can't send CRs atm, but I'm Gou :0
> Send me CRs for Shigeko and Thallane, please ^^ Unfortunately, they're built for Kelp Beds rather than the Mire. If you'd prefer dragons to farm, send CRs for Vasiel, Malvo, and Cristoph.



Sent the CRs! When would you like those two back by?


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If you dont mind would I be able to borrow a lvl 25 dragon. Whenever I message someone from the borrowing thread they so no or that i cant without 2 ...



Malvo/Cristoph/Vasiel are still up for borrowing, but they have Farming builds. It's going to be a little harder to level with them, but you should be alright for the most part. Send CRs for whichever two you prefer :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Sent the CRs! When would you like those two back by?



Does 2-3 weeks sound fair to you? I can always extend the time if you can't make that deadline.


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Malvo/Cristoph/Vasiel are still up for borrowing, but they have Farming builds. It's going to be a little harder to farm with them, but you should be alright for the most part. Send CRs for whichever two you prefer :0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Does 2-3 weeks sound fair to you? I can always extend the time if you can't make that deadline.




Woah! Yeah of course!! That's more than enough time, thank you!


----------



## DarkOnyx

I just got a stonewatch accent for Pestilance.  Now to get plague touched for my little fae. ^-^ (seriously, he's tiny...)


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler:  Grown up Dregs for sale


----------



## DarkOnyx

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler:  Grown up Dregs for sale



How much are you looking for for the pastel colored male coatl?


----------



## Lancelot

Naiad said:


> Malvo/Cristoph/Vasiel are still up for borrowing, but they have Farming builds. It's going to be a little harder to level with them, but you should be alright for the most part. Send CRs for whichever two you prefer :0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Does 2-3 weeks sound fair to you? I can always extend the time if you can't make that deadline.



I sent a CR!  Im Sabaody

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I buy 30k off someone? I need more lair space .-.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still selling the loga!


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I sent a CR!  Im Sabaody
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I buy 30k off someone? I need more lair space .-.



for how much tbt? finally got some from selling off all this coliseum stuff! oh and a tip to get more money- crim's can get you a somewhat okay sum of treasure for coliseum loot and random food. i tend to check the AH to see if anything's going for super cheap, then buy it and resell at crim's


----------



## Lancelot

Ill give you 300 :] My ign is Sabaody if you accept


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ill give you 300 :] My ign is Sabaody if you accept



sent ^^


----------



## Naiad

Also— exalting a level 7 can net you 10kT or so. Level/Exalting is definitely profitable (so is grinding in general tbh).


----------



## Irarina

Hello there, anyone has spare Eliminate stones that you want to sell c:


----------



## Nay

Getting to level 25 is a pain and a struggle but probably extremely worth it.

The first few levels before u get that really one good move is torture tbh


----------



## Irarina

Nay said:


> Getting to level 25 is a pain and a struggle but probably extremely worth it.
> 
> The first few levels before u get that really one good move is torture tbh



Thanks so much for the info! Just started my coli with the help of the guide but I can always use any advices c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Coli is so slow for me ittt huuuurrrts.


----------



## Nay

Irarina said:


> Thanks so much for the info! Just started my coli with the help of the guide but I can always use any advices c:



Oh!! Gosh I'm not the best place for advice though. I'm kind of bad at coli grinding but I'm working at it too.

You might already be using this guide but Culex's is king, so nice and organized. I wish u luck :3


----------



## cheezyfries

Irarina said:


> Hello there, anyone has spare Eliminate stones that you want to sell c:



i have a spare c: let me know your offer ^^


----------



## Astro0

ayyy so i just won an auction for a gen1! she's so pretty but i have no idea what genes she should have




she's ivory/maize/seafoam
i'd love to see/hear any ideas you guys have!


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Also? exalting a level 7 can net you 10kT or so. Level/Exalting is definitely profitable (so is grinding in general tbh).



it's so hard finding adults that are cheap on AH though. That's the only problem with exalting 
adults below 10kt is hard to find


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> it's so hard finding adults that are cheap on AH though. That's the only problem with exalting
> adults below 10kt is hard to find


You could buy hatchligs but you'd have to wait for them to become adults


----------



## DarkOnyx

How are the ice, nature, and earth flights and communities? Going to change to one of them and I want to know what each one is like.


----------



## cheezyfries

DarkOnyx said:


> How are the ice, nature, and earth flights and communities? Going to change to one of them and I want to know what each one is like.



i'm not in any of those flights but from what i've read, earth is the smallest community and the forums are slow, but they're really tight knit. i think that others here are in those flights so good luck choosing ^^


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> How are the ice, nature, and earth flights and communities? Going to change to one of them and I want to know what each one is like.



Ice is a pretty _cool_ Flight. I don't interact much out of FR, but they have movie nights/Skype groups/etc. 
Dominance is fairly important, so if you're looking for a Dom-oriented flight (but not as hardcore as light), Ice is for you.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Rip my dragon. It looks so weird




What should I do to make it look nice? .-.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shouldve post merged


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip my dragon. It looks so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do to make it look nice? .-.



I'd say he looks pretty dapper :0
Maybe add a flowerfall/some sort of top layer. Although I'm not that experienced with apparel, haha

=
Does anyone know what the last GenOne Imp sold for?? :0 I've been really curious.
I know GenTwo Imps are pretty expensive already :')


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You could buy hatchligs but you'd have to wait for them to become adults



aaah that's like 15-30 days ;-;


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip my dragon. It looks so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do to make it look nice? .-.



ay that looks like a lightning dragon.. if you ever feel like selling it let me know! imo it looks pretty nice already, but i don't know much about apparel and stuff haha

edit: lol just realized it was a skin from last year's event, but it looks really nice already ^^


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> aaah that's like 15-30 days ;-;



Hatchlings actually grow up on Day 5 :0


----------



## DarkOnyx

Stupid eggs.  I have to wait 3 more days for them to hatch so I can look into switching clans.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> I'd say he looks pretty dapper :0
> Maybe add a flowerfall/some sort of top layer. Although I'm not that experienced with apparel, haha



I wasthinking the golem gauntlet but it's toooo expensive. I might try that


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Does anyone know what the last GenOne Imp sold for?? :0 I've been really curious.
> I know GenTwo Imps are pretty expensive already :')



I don't know about the last actual sale, but the one there was a mad bidding war over last month never got sold. The user who had the highest offer seems to have been suspended or banned, but no one seems to know if it's temporary or permanent. This was their offer as of May 21:

*79783 gems
36876119 treasure (64694 gems by the 1:570 rate)
2 sunchaser jewelry (80k gems)
1 gilded crown (140k gems apparently since mercenary is selling at that price)
1 TT crown (7.5 k gems)
1 archivists spellscroll (7k gems)
Total value: around 378,977 gems!
EDIT + plus art! :3*


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I don't know about the last actual sale, but the one there was a mad bidding war over last month never got sold. The user who had the highest offer seems to have been suspended or banned, but no one seems to know if it's temporary or permanent. This was their offer as of May 21:
> 
> *79783 gems
> 36876119 treasure (64694 gems by the 1:570 rate)
> 2 sunchaser jewelry (80k gems)
> 1 gilded crown (140k gems apparently since mercenary is selling at that price)
> 1 TT crown (7.5 k gems)
> 1 archivists spellscroll (7k gems)
> Total value: around 378,977 gems!
> EDIT + plus art! :3*



loud screaming in the corner
goodbye my life


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> loud screaming in the corner
> goodbye my life



one of my really good friends sold a dreg for like 200$ in gems more than a year ago, and then ended up selling her whole account for nearly a grand earlier this year. >.< People are in too deep. RIP


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> one of my really good friends sold a dreg for like 200$ in gems more than a year ago, and then ended up selling her whole account for nearly a grand earlier this year. >.< People are in too deep. RIP



screams
I think I know the account that was sold actually? :0 did the username start with W??


----------



## Jamborenium

ugh yes only 3 more days and my male imperial can breed, well tech soon to be 2 more days

soon I'll be able to make crystal gold looking imperial babbys


----------



## Lancelot

Why arent my dragons getting any exp when I battle? >:[


----------



## Lancelot

Nvm I figured it out..


----------



## Alienfish

thanks xan, also, lovely dragons..<3

still a bit sick oh well means i can buy pretty dregs all day 

and accepted you guys' friend req's ^^


----------



## Lancelot

The coliseum is taking ages to load. -.


----------



## Alienfish

hm, works fine for me? :/


----------



## Lancelot

Ehh Ill use it later. It wont load at all for me


----------



## Alienfish

shucks D: it works for me just had to rf once but yah it loaded :3


----------



## Kiikay

DarkOnyx said:


> How much are you looking for for the pastel colored male coatl?



Sorry late reply, but they're 20k


----------



## Astro0

Day 3: when will my blue sludge return from (baldwin's cauldron) war


----------



## Alienfish

some of the ads on there are really creepy xD I wonder how they even pick some. (yeah i have it turned off cause that site deserves all the support)


also i love having way too little treasure and seeing a nice dreg >.>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> screams
> I think I know the account that was sold actually? :0 did the username start with W??



Nope. I think she did it secretively. But I'm just glad I have her for advice because she's literally my bf irl and tells me all the "secrets" to making all the moneys. So I'm p blessed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hurray! Got my first shadow egg! Straight to the auction house!


----------



## Xanarcah

The dragon I was bidding on just got AB'd with a Sunchaser. 

Well then. Looks like I'm waaay out of my league when it comes to auctions. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> The dragon I was bidding on just got AB'd with a Sunchaser.
> 
> Well then. Looks like I'm waaay out of my league when it comes to auctions. .-.



me too lel but still there 24*7 kek

also thx for the stuff, that turt was v cute *w*


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> me too lel but still there 24*7 kek
> 
> also thx for the stuff, that turt was v cute *w*



It's a very common feel, as it turns out. xD; Gotta make more monies so I can be the one slamming down the AB next time. 

You're welcome! There are a couple more turtle items in the game, maybe you can start a collection of them?


----------



## Alienfish

yes me too think i will save up some more treasure not too many  dregs i want rn anyways

yush i know -w- they're too kyuuute~ i can always try


----------



## Xanarcah

What's your favorite breed of dragon right now? : D


----------



## Lancelot

Coli still aint twerking for meh :[


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> What's your favorite breed of dragon right now? : D



tough question >w< i guess it depends on the genes and colors tbh some look good in certain colors and such and some just looks like rainbow barf xD

Pearlcatcher, Imperials and Skydancers though if I have to pick


----------



## Prabha

im crying, its so much time leveling up any dragon past level 10..
anybody know any people on there that offer cheap leveling services? I don't know if I can do this x.x


----------



## DarkOnyx

My favorite breeds are the coatl, nocturne, and fae. ^-^

What do you get from scavenging and digging? .-.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkOnyx said:


> My favorite breeds are the coatl, nocturne, and fae. ^-^
> 
> What do you get from scavenging and digging? .-.



fae's are cool i jav two already though *cough*


----------



## DarkOnyx

Noiru said:


> fae's are cool i jav two already though *cough*



I love your blue fae.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkOnyx said:


> I love your blue fae.



thanks  my own favorite has to be dat red turt


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> im crying, its so much time leveling up any dragon past level 10..
> anybody know any people on there that offer cheap leveling services? I don't know if I can do this x.x



All the really cheap leveling services I know of are constantly full, due to being cheap. xD; Normal 1-25 leveling is like 200-250k per dragon, I think? 

Once you hit level 17, leveling becomes a breeze, so in the event you can't find someone to train your dragons, try sticking it out because it does get a looot easier. 10-17 are the most tedious levels to train in my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Coli still aint twerking for meh :[



Have you tried the Coliseum Safe Mode link?

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> All the really cheap leveling services I know of are constantly full, due to being cheap. xD; Normal 1-25 leveling is like 200-250k per dragon, I think?
> 
> Once you hit level 17, leveling becomes a breeze, so in the event you can't find someone to train your dragons, try sticking it out because it does get a looot easier. 10-17 are the most tedious levels to train in my opinion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Coliseum Safe Mode link?
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1



Really?! Why is it easier for above 17? Wouldn't that be harder since it's higher?


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Really?! Why is it easier for above 17? Wouldn't that be harder since it's higher?



Because at level 17 you can add the three Berserker Stones. That's a total of +15 STR for each dragon (and +9 Quick and +3 Agility), which makes them pretty overpowered for the level venues you'd be in at level 17. 

If you have 2 Ambush stones attached to every dragon, and your Quick is higher than that of your enemies, your team will go 8 turns in a row before any enemies have a chance to attack. Combine this with the devastating damage that Eliminate does, and you'll be able to mow through enemies without them ever touching you.


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> im crying, its so much time leveling up any dragon past level 10..
> anybody know any people on there that offer cheap leveling services? I don't know if I can do this x.x



um i can help you if you pay me in tbt? i'd just need all the stones, but i should be able to get them to level 17 by the end of this week. i'm leaving by then (friday) so i'll return them to you thursday night if that's okay, you can pay me based on how many levels i got them to.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> um i can help you if you pay me in tbt? i'd just need all the stones, but i should be able to get them to level 17 by the end of this week. i'm leaving by then (friday) so i'll return them to you thursday night if that's okay, you can pay me based on how many levels i got them to.



Out of curiosity, how much do you charge for leveling in TBT?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Out of curiosity, how much do you charge for leveling in TBT?



i've never done it so it'd be up to the buyer haha, i don't know the standard prices either. i'd have to check how much standard leveling shops cost in FR then find the amount in tbt, but since this is my first time i'll let prabha choose

edit: i just checked a somewhat popular leveling thread, it's closed now but only about half a month ago, and it charged 85k to get to level 17, so probably 550 tbt per dragon to get there? i'd probably lower it to 500, but it depends on how much i need tbt


----------



## Alienfish

thanks for the info btw, should i ever need it ^^






couldn't resist -w-'


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I was thinking of selling villagers for treasure but I keep thinking people not on this forum would care about their villagers xD


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> thanks for the info btw, should i ever need it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't resist -w-'



Very pretty I really like thistle especially with facet .


----------



## Alienfish

yeah, me too with silver and obsidian so pretty -w-


----------



## DarkOnyx

Noiru said:


> thanks for the info btw, should i ever need it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't resist -w-'



I want her. O-O


----------



## cheezyfries

i got a blue sludge after about ten green sludges lol.  i don't necessarily have a use for it considering i don't have podid claws, so if anyone wants it let me know!


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> i've never done it so it'd be up to the buyer haha, i don't know the standard prices either. i'd have to check how much standard leveling shops cost in FR then find the amount in tbt, but since this is my first time i'll let prabha choose
> 
> edit: i just checked a somewhat popular leveling thread, it's closed now but only about half a month ago, and it charged 85k to get to level 17, so probably 550 tbt per dragon to get there? i'd probably lower it to 500, but it depends on how much i need tbt



I can't spend tbt right now sadly because I still want to save to buy more games for my cousin, however if you're interested in treasure, I'm interested xD
All 3 of my dragons are at level 11, and I want to get them to 17-20.. um but I'm still new to FR so Idk a price. I only have like 67kt right now but I can get more if need be.


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> I can't spend tbt right now sadly because I still want to save to buy more games for my cousin, however if you're interested in treasure, I'm interested xD
> All 3 of my dragons are at level 11, and I want to get them to 17-20.. um but I'm still new to FR so Idk a price. I only have like 67kt right now but I can get more if need be.



o um i can try to get them to 17 as long as you give me i think the beserkers and ambushes. i'll probably either be training them with my level 21s or just alone. from the leveling service i saw thread here it's about 57k to get one from lv 11 to 17, and if you want all three that'd be 171k.. i can do it for 130k but you don't have enough so i can do one for 50k T if you'd like.


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> o um i can try to get them to 17 as long as you give me i think the beserkers and ambushes. i'll probably either be training them with my level 21s or just alone. from the leveling service i saw thread here it's about 57k to get one from lv 11 to 17, and if you want all three that'd be 171k.. i can do it for 130k but you don't have enough so i can do one for 50k T if you'd like.



Ah I don't think I can afford to supply beserkers or ambushes yet xD But thank you for offering this to me.
Looks like i'll need to save up a lot more treasure for this sort of thing lol.


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> i got a blue sludge after about ten green sludges lol.  i don't necessarily have a use for it considering i don't have podid claws, so if anyone wants it let me know!



-wants it-


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> -wants it-



100 tbt and it's yours, i hope that's not too much haha

(or you could accept my request at your art thread *pleads*)


----------



## Alienfish

DarkOnyx said:


> I want her. O-O



naw, all mine


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> Ah I don't think I can afford to supply beserkers or ambushes yet xD But thank you for offering this to me.
> Looks like i'll need to save up a lot more treasure for this sort of thing lol.



haha yeah there were some really kind members here that gave me some stuff, but imo you can survive without the second ambush until at least harpy's roost, only one of my dragons has the second one and i've been breezing through. maybe check your flight's battlestone bank?


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> haha yeah there were some really kind members here that gave me some stuff, but imo you can survive without the second ambush until at least harpy's roost, only one of my dragons has the second one and i've been breezing through. maybe check your flight's battlestone bank?



There really are! One person gave me 3 eliminates for free! (I was panicking at first because I knew I wouldn't be able to afford it lol!) I don't think my flight has one or I don't know where to find it
I'm in the fire flight atm.


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> There really are! One person gave me 3 eliminates for free! (I was panicking at first because I knew I wouldn't be able to afford it lol!) I don't think my flight has one or I don't know where to find it
> I'm in the fire flight atm.



fire flight!! how are they? contemplating switching there someday! um ours is stickied but considering lightning is a little dominance-oriented, that might just be us. ah congrats! living without eliminates was absolutely horrible lol, but when you miss three in a row is when you really start crying.


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> 100 tbt and it's yours, i hope that's not too much haha
> 
> (or you could accept my request at your art thread *pleads*)



Ill send the tbt now. Im gonna do all the requests in the art thread but they takesa timesa

- - - Post Merge - - -

My name on FR is Sabaody btw


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ill send the tbt now. Im gonna do all the requests in the art thread but they takesa timesa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My name on FR is Sabaody btw



sent ^^ take your time, i just didn't know which ones you'd accepted yet haha


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> sent ^^ take your time, i just didn't know which ones you'd accepted yet haha



O sorry. I probably shouldve replied xD


----------



## Luminescence

Selling any of these xxx, xxy, xyy cuties for the price stated in the respective spoilers. Simply send a CR if interested~



Spoiler: 35k each




























Spoiler: 15k each


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> Selling any of these xxx, xxy, xyy cuties for the price stated in the respective spoilers. Simply send a CR if interested~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 35k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 15k each



can i please reserve this beauty?






i can pay you in a couple hours, i just need to earn the treasure which shouldn't be too hard. thank you!


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> can i please reserve this beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can pay you in a couple hours, i just need to earn the treasure which shouldn't be too hard. thank you!



Sure! Send that CR to Myrrduck whenever you're ready. ♥


----------



## Prabha

anybody have 3 ambushes lying around? they're in the AH for 50k.. so if someone is maybe selling them a little cheaper 

edit: and omg. I had the materials for swipps and got this veil. 
should I keep or sell... hm..


----------



## DarkOnyx

Just got her. 
Any ideas on names? I'm clueless.


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> Sure! Send that CR to Myrrduck whenever you're ready. ♥



CR sent c:


----------



## Naiad

I got another Mire leveler today, so if a newbie needs one, feel free to hmu :0
Once again, the loan period will be for 2-3 weeks, and I'd like her returned after that ^^


----------



## Prabha

she seems very... patriotic


----------



## Prabha

double post


----------



## Prabha

triple post!? WHAT im so sorry everyone


----------



## Naiad

waves American flag in the corner

I kinda want to remove some pairs from my hatchery, but I don't really want to exalt them, haha


----------



## Peisinoe

Naiad said:


> waves American flag in the corner
> 
> I kinda want to remove some pairs from my hatchery, but I don't really want to exalt them, haha



Some people might buy!


----------



## Alienfish

You grabbed a Simple Pearly Bracelets from the pile.

wow first decent thing i got since i joined from the pile xP I like them though ^^


----------



## Astro0

am i too in love with my WC nature pair??








how can i not be tbh...


ALSO i vote next apparel to be super cute skirts??
i need frilly skirts


give me the skirts FR


----------



## Alienfish

^THAT AWESOME HIPPIE TURTS 'w'

nah we need more boho things. i know we jav that headband but.


----------



## Alienfish

^yass found like my perf green dreg <3


----------



## FancyThat

Prabha said:


> she seems very... patriotic



That's a very cute coatl 



Astro0 said:


> am i too in love with my WC nature pair??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i not be tbh...
> 
> 
> ALSO i vote next apparel to be super cute skirts??
> i need frilly skirts
> 
> 
> give me the skirts FR



Those are gorgeous , I agree skirts would be nice, I need a pink tutu for this guy 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ^yass found like my perf green dreg <3



So pretty, I love green tones right now :3.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks and grats everyone else on the dragoooonnnns   that pink once was gorgeous -w-


----------



## Astro0

FancyThat said:


> Those are gorgeous , I agree skirts would be nice, I need a pink tutu for this guy



Omgggg he would look so cute in a tutu! FR, I request this immediately!


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> thanks and grats everyone else on the dragoooonnnns   that pink once was gorgeous -w-



Thanks, I love pink :3



Astro0 said:


> Omgggg he would look so cute in a tutu! FR, I request this immediately!



And tights/stockings/ballet socks, I have a few dragons that need fishnets although somehow I doubt I'll get those .


----------



## Alienfish

-w-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have dragons that are hatching tomorrow and I hope they turn out good since it's my birthday xD


----------



## Alienfish

i think i have one hatching tomorrow as well x))


----------



## Irarina

All of your dragons are so nice *_* Love to see them.


----------



## Prabha

I just got a berserker from pinkertons pile ;w;
its like the fr gods are trying to help me as a noob

i also got an unhatched fire egg from scavenging... is it rare or something? idk if I should hatch it or sell it


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> I just got a berserker from pinkertons pile ;w;
> its like the fr gods are trying to help me as a noob
> 
> i also got an unhatched fire egg from scavenging... is it rare or something? idk if I should hatch it or sell it



sell it, omg congrats! unhatched eggs are pretty rare and i think go for at least 100k in the AH. they do vary from flight to flight, i'm guessing on eyes, so make sure to check before selling. 

looking for a male wildclaw.. let me know your price!


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> -w-



So pretty! Crystal royal is beautiful I chose that for my progen <3



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have dragons that are hatching tomorrow and I hope they turn out good since it's my birthday xD



Happy birthday for tomorrow :3



Prabha said:


> I just got a berserker from pinkertons pile ;w;
> its like the fr gods are trying to help me as a noob
> 
> i also got an unhatched fire egg from scavenging... is it rare or something? idk if I should hatch it or sell it



Sell it, they are hard to come by and sell for quite a bit (I'd check AH prices for a guide price ), it's better imo as hatching gets you a random coloured dragon with basic genes and that egg flights eyes that while a gen 1 won't be worth as much as the egg itself.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks ^^ been wanting a nice purple one and that was not too expensive so yay


----------



## Prabha

Oh! Okay thank you guys! but wait so each flight has different colored eyes when you hatch them? How do you know what colors they are? (for future reference lol)


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> I just got a berserker from pinkertons pile ;w;
> its like the fr gods are trying to help me as a noob
> 
> i also got an unhatched fire egg from scavenging... is it rare or something? idk if I should hatch it or sell it



dang grats bro


----------



## FancyThat

Prabha said:


> Oh! Okay thank you guys! but wait so each flight has different colored eyes when you hatch them? How do you know what colors they are? (for future reference lol)



You have a fire egg you say? The dragon that hatches from that egg will have fire (orange I think) eyes . 

There was a list somewhere of all the flight colours eyes, I'll try to find it.

Edit: Cuppycakez found it :3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Prabha

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler:  :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love the new tiger familiars!!



gaah thank you! lightning's eyes are *beautiful*
I want a dragon w/ bright blue eyes like that ; o ;


psst and that egg is on AH now if anyone wants it lmao


----------



## FancyThat

Ohh yes those tigers are so cool , I'll need to spend time in the bamboo falls.


----------



## Alienfish

plague and nature eyes ftw


----------



## cheezyfries

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler:  :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love the new tiger familiars!!



*runs to bamboo falls to grind for them* what do you guys think of the new skins and accent? i think that they're okay, i probably won't be grinding for them though.


----------



## FancyThat

Plague eyes are cool, I love them with dark toned dragons. I love Arcane, Ice and Lightning eyes as well.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Coach

Am I the only one who is constantly getting the same thing from Baldwin's?

12 of Green Sludge, the maximum of anything else I have is 5


----------



## Prabha

What's with the obsession with pastel dragons? and why am *I* obsessed? might've just bought two x.x


----------



## DarkOnyx

Welp, I messed up. xDThe day I joined, I kept asking for dragons from the free derg threads. Now my lair is full, and half the dragons I don't even like or want, lmao. xD


----------



## Prabha

DarkOnyx said:


> Welp, I messed up. xDThe day I joined, I kept asking for dragons from the free derg threads. Now my lair is full, and half the dragons I don't even like or want, lmao. xD



can't you exalt?


----------



## cheezyfries

anyone have the mantled foo? i can trade the other foo familiar for it, i just prefer the green one ^^


----------



## DarkOnyx

Prabha said:


> can't you exalt?


Most people who give away free dragons don't want them exalted.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm so lazy I've just been breeding my random dregs and not matching them up. I mean I've been waiting it out for a few pairs I want to breed together but I need to do more foreseeing and find the best matches. =[


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> Most people who give away free dragons don't want them exalted.



Well actually... This was a hot topic a few windows ago. Read through a few pages of that thread, it's great. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1396714/1

It's still considered rude to take dragons for the only reason of exalting them, but I assume what wasn't your intent.


----------



## Alienfish

that's why i don't went into those threads.. i might be new and such but im kinda careful with those if i know im gonna regret, i'd rather buy them off auctions or whatever..


----------



## cheezyfries

ugh those new tigers aren't very common in bamboo falls, i've been grinding for at least an hour and a half and i've only gotten one familiar.. at least i got two eliminates. is this happening with anyone else? still looking for a mantled foo ^^


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Well actually... This was a hot topic a few windows ago. Read through a few pages of that thread, it's great.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1396714/1
> 
> It's still considered rude to take dragons for the only reason of exalting them, but I assume what wasn't your intent.



Thank you so much for that.


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> ugh those new tigers aren't very common in bamboo falls, i've been grinding for at least an hour and a half and i've only gotten one familiar.. at least i got two eliminates. is this happening with anyone else? still looking for a mantled foo ^^



I grinded for an hour with the dragons Im borrowing but then I got bored. Ill try and find one later :x


----------



## Irarina

I bought my first adult dragon yesterday from AH. She's so pretty ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

aww pretty indeed i love the black and platinum -w-


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> that's why i don't went into those threads.. i might be new and such but im kinda careful with those if i know im gonna regret, i'd rather buy them off auctions or whatever..



I was like this too. : D I got a single free dragon when I was a newbie. Still have have him, too. Leveled him to 25 as part of my main coli team, gave him a light sprite, the whole works. All my other dragons I bought.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Thank you so much for that.



No problem. : D if you're planning on exalting, might as well level them a bit or wait till they're eligible for a color/breed/gene bonus to make some extra money from them, but otherwise? Don't feel bad about exalting or selling dragons you no longer like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> I bought my first adult dragon yesterday from AH. She's so pretty ^_^



Oh wow, she's beautiful. o:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> ugh those new tigers aren't very common in bamboo falls, i've been grinding for at least an hour and a half and i've only gotten one familiar.. at least i got two eliminates. is this happening with anyone else? still looking for a mantled foo ^^



I got bored 5 minutes in xD I got a gale wolf familiar and 10K from selling the stuff their so that's cool


----------



## Irarina

Thank you! Love her to bits. Her parents are very impressive looking!

Anyway, I bought her for a dragon that my flight gave for free (as a present doing Newbie quest) because why not. 

Her mate~


----------



## Lancelot

Irarina said:


> Thank you! Love her to bits. Her parents are very impressive looking!
> 
> Anyway, I bought her for a dragon that my flight gave for free (as a present doing Newbie quest) because why not.
> 
> Her mate~



I dont often say this but that dragon is amazing ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a kinda similar one


----------



## Irarina

OwO That's really cool! They look almost identical! Probably long lost relatives.


----------



## Prabha

Irarina said:


> I bought my first adult dragon yesterday from AH. She's so pretty ^_^



I think that's the prettiest one I've seen so far.


----------



## Lancelot

Ooo I ran into a goldenbeast and got Firebrand Tungsten and Banana Tree pith ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOW THERES AN OVERCHARGED SILVER BEAST.

QWHY ARE THEY SO BIG OMFG

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 of my dragons fainted :X

I got jungle pith and charged tungsten again tho


----------



## Irarina

Prabha said:


> I think that's the prettiest one I've seen so far.



Thank you c: I was debating yesterday either to buy her or not but I am so glad to have her in my lair now~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I feel the coliseum hates my when I see people already selling the tiger familiars. Probably for killing all those creatures


----------



## Prabha

Irarina said:


> Thank you c: I was debating yesterday either to buy her or not but I am so glad to have her in my lair now~



Out of curiousity, how much was she? c:


----------



## DarkOnyx

Does anyuone have am extra unhatched egg? I want one. .-.


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> Does anyuone have am extra unhatched egg? I want one. .-.



Why do you want one? Its just an unhatched eg.. cant you breed one..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Why do you want one? Its just an unhatched eg.. cant you breed one..



Unhatched are found in scavenging and are random when you hatch them nsfead of getting those dragond from the offspring preview. I think they can be hatched whenever and they can sell for lots. That's what I've been told


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> Does anyuone have am extra unhatched egg? I want one. .-.



I'd recommend saving up for one, it's very unlikely that someone will just hand one out.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Naiad said:


> I'd recommend saving up for one, it's very unlikely that someone will just hand one out.


I know. I'd buy it. .-.


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> I know. I'd buy it. .-.



then you could just buy one from the AH??


----------



## cheezyfries

so i have about six unnamed dragons that i want to add to my permanents, but i just don't have names for them. therefore, i'll give 50 tbt or 10K T, your choice, to whomever can help me name all of them! (or just one or two, that's okay too)



Spoiler:  warning, many many photos



i was thinking about something like silvermist but idk




















thinking of something simple, like myst for this one


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> I know. I'd buy it. .-.



How much are you looking to buy one for? I think I have a spare Light egg. You could hatch it in time for the upcoming Light festival ~


----------



## DarkOnyx

Naiad said:


> then you could just buy one from the AH??



They sell them on there? Thanks for the tip! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> How much are you looking to buy one for? I think I have a spare Light egg. You could hatch it in time for the upcoming Light festival ~



50k-150k. But now I can't afford it. Every time I go into the marketplace I buy stuff I regret. D:
Saving up right now though.


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> They sell them on there? Thanks for the tip! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 50k-150k. But now I can't afford it. Every time I go into the marketplace I buy stuff I regret. D:
> Saving up right now though.



they sell pretty much everything in the AH :0 eggs are 90k-105k in the AH atm


----------



## Prabha

DarkOnyx said:


> Does anyuone have am extra unhatched egg? I want one. .-.



aww I just had one earlier today or else I would've given it to you for free ; o ; it was a fire though so idk those aren't too great

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> so i have about six unnamed dragons that i want to add to my permanents, but i just don't have names for them. therefore, i'll give 50 tbt or 10K T, your choice, to whomever can help me name all of them! (or just one or two, that's okay too)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  warning, many many photos
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about something like silvermist but idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of something simple, like myst for this one



I don't want the 10k or tbt, but I have some suggestions maybe idk xD I find these things fun



Spoiler: names



1. I think silver in general is a very pretty name. She also reminds me of snow, so maybe "winter" as a name?
2. no clue lmao
3. Emerald or Julie (cause jewel and julie heh heh heh.. no? ok.)
4. i dunno. but I love his eyes omfg. maybe "spark" because he has lightning eyes?
5. Velvet or Amethyst .. or maybe Violet?
6. no cluuue bro
7. Scar (he looks sinister) or maybe Eto if it's a girl.




Sorry my suggestions are crap.. but hopefully it helps you in some sort!


----------



## DarkOnyx

cheezyfries said:


> so i have about six unnamed dragons that i want to add to my permanents, but i just don't have names for them. therefore, i'll give 50 tbt or 10K T, your choice, to whomever can help me name all of them! (or just one or two, that's okay too)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  warning, many many photos
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about something like silvermist but idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of something simple, like myst for this one





Spoiler



Names (in order)
Sorry they're bad...

-Idk

-Morningdew

-Toothpaste

-Crest

-Twilight

-Topaz (a crystal)

-Eclipse


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> Snip



I don't have any names but ahhhh I love your ridgeback!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This one turned into an adult and I lover her <3




Ridgebacks are my favourite


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> aww I just had one earlier today or else I would've given it to you for free ; o ; it was a fire though so idk those aren't too great
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want the 10k or tbt, but I have some suggestions maybe idk xD I find these things fun
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: names
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think silver in general is a very pretty name. She also reminds me of snow, so maybe "winter" as a name?
> 2. no clue lmao
> 3. Emerald or Julie (cause jewel and julie heh heh heh.. no? ok.)
> 4. i dunno. but I love his eyes omfg. maybe "spark" because he has lightning eyes?
> 5. Velvet or Amethyst .. or maybe Violet?
> 6. no cluuue bro
> 7. Scar (he looks sinister) or maybe Eto if it's a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my suggestions are crap.. but hopefully it helps you in some sort!



ah thank you! i think i'm going to go with your suggestion on 7. i love number 4's eyes too, but i think that applies to lightning eyes in general <3 but just imagine what they'd look like if they had light eyes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Names (in order)
> Sorry they're bad...
> 
> -Idk
> 
> -Morningdew
> 
> -Toothpaste
> 
> -Crest
> 
> -Twilight
> 
> -Topaz (a crystal)
> 
> -Eclipse



thanks c: i think i might go with topaz, haha i love the suggestion toothpaste! makes more sense now that i think about it..

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't have any names but ahhhh I love your ridgeback!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This one turned into an adult and I lover her <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgebacks are my favourite



thank you! they definitely remind me of each other, despite not looking identical haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How much would a dragon cost to level it up from 18 to 25? Too lazy to level it up myself


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much would a dragon cost to level it up from 18 to 25? Too lazy to level it up myself



i can do it for you for 230k, i know that seems like a lot but judging from three different leveling threads, it's below what they ask for. (they asked for 240-250k) also can do it for 1500 tbt by doing the 15k treasure for 100 tbt. let me know, thanks! i'm leaving for vacation soon, but i will do my best to get them as high of a level as i can tomorrow, you can pay me based on then if you'd like.


----------



## gnoixaim

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much would a dragon cost to level it up from 18 to 25? Too lazy to level it up myself


Probably 140k  If I wasn't so lazy I'd offer to help level for you!


cheezyfries said:


> i can do it for you for 230k, i know that seems like a lot but judging from three different leveling threads, it's below what they ask for. (they asked for 240-250k) also can do it for 1500 tbt by doing the 15k treasure for 100 tbt. let me know, thanks! i'm leaving for vacation soon, but i will do my best to get them as high of a level as i can tomorrow, you can pay me based on then if you'd like.


Tbh, at that price you can buy a dragon that's already 25.


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> Probably 140k  If I wasn't so lazy I'd offer to help level for you!
> 
> Tbh, at that price you can buy a dragon that's already 25.



oh oops, that's what i got from seeing the other leveling services, guess i wasn't thinking about that. thank you!


----------



## DarkOnyx

I've cleared out most of my lair, it seems so empty now. :0 Before I begin getting more dragons, I want to try and develop lore and personalities for my dragons. But i'm not sure where to start. D:


----------



## Prabha

I wouldn't have a problem leveling dragons.. But the lack of battle stones and the expensive price of them is killing me. ugh I spent all my money on ambushes and soon i'll need more ambushes and berserkers... It never ends ; v ;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> I wouldn't have a problem leveling dragons.. But the lack of battle stones and the expensive price of them is killing me. ugh I spent all my money on ambushes and soon i'll need more ambushes and berserkers... It never ends ; v ;



You can try getting them in certain areas at the coli but I think it's a small chance you'd get it


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You can try getting them in certain areas at the coli but I think it's a small chance you'd get it



Yeah :// I've been farming for some but alas no luck.

But omg.. Cheezyfries you didn't have to do that y'know ; o ; you guys are way too nice aah


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> Yeah :// I've been farming for some but alas no luck.
> 
> But omg.. Cheezyfries you didn't have to do that y'know ; o ; you guys are way too nice aah



haha i hope you enjoy! i just remembered when some other members gave me some really really nice things (i'm talking about 250kT, tons of battlestones (thank you gnox!), gorgeous dragons, etc.) when i was a newbie and decided to give back c: i don't have any spare ambushes, but if you need anything else let me know and i'll see if i have spares ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> so i have about six unnamed dragons that i want to add to my permanents, but i just don't have names for them. therefore, i'll give 50 tbt or 10K T, your choice, to whomever can help me name all of them! (or just one or two, that's okay too)
> *snip*



Silvermist would be very pretty or ombre, monochrome or something like that would be nice too.

Violet or Blueberry or something, maybe Cobbler? The blue really reminds me of fruit.

Maybe Finn or Finnius or something else nautical, i love the sealike colors.

Gold-Tooth? I have a spined dragon named tooth and I love it as a name.

Myst or Mysty would be a great name =D

Sapphire or something jewel based, I love the crystal facet ones with jewel names.

Elvira, Vampira, Lily (Like Lily Munster), or Morticia. Obvious choices. <3


----------



## DarkOnyx

What type of dragons should I level up? .-. All of them? .-.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

DarkOnyx said:


> What type of dragons should I level up? .-. All of them? .-.



Yeah all types are good, my goal is to always get them to at least four or five but I jav a few higher than that, if they're keepers try to get them all high up and keep them somewhat even.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Ah man i stopped playing, kinda got bored.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a bunch of level 10s though


----------



## DarkOnyx

Kenshingumi said:


> Ah man i stopped playing, kinda got bored.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a bunch of level 10s though


 May I have them? 

Jk, are you getting back into the game? .-.


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Silvermist would be very pretty or ombre, monochrome or something like that would be nice too.
> 
> Violet or Blueberry or something, maybe Cobbler? The blue really reminds me of fruit.
> 
> Maybe Finn or Finnius or something else nautical, i love the sealike colors.
> 
> Gold-Tooth? I have a spined dragon named tooth and I love it as a name.
> 
> Myst or Mysty would be a great name =D
> 
> Sapphire or something jewel based, I love the crystal facet ones with jewel names.
> 
> Elvira, Vampira, Lily (Like Lily Munster), or Morticia. Obvious choices. <3



ah thank you!! i used finn, elvira, myst, and am thinking about using violet! would you like the 10k tbt or 50 tbt? thank you all for suggesting names, now i won't have to feel bad about all these hatchlings having an unnamed parent.


----------



## DarkOnyx

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah all types are good, my goal is to always get them to at least four or five but I jav a few higher than that, if they're keepers try to get them all high up and keep them somewhat even.


Thanks. ^-^ Gonna try to get them all to lvl 10.


----------



## Kenshingumi

I might get back, kinda busy right now tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> ah thank you!! i used finn, elvira, myst, and am thinking about using violet! would you like the 10k tbt or 50 tbt? thank you all for suggesting names, now i won't have to feel bad about all these hatchlings having an unnamed parent.



Whichever you deem more fit. I could use both really. If you want to add me on FR my name is TurtBurglar. =D And I'm just glad I could help, I have a hard time with names too. Sometimes I click the randomizer a bunch to help me get inspired!


----------



## Astro0

YAAAASSS FINALLY HIS CLAWS AND HIS SPIKES LOOK SO GOOD

gonna have to save up and get the other lightning apparel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* cheezy, your elvira made me miss my old vampy dregs so i bought three new ones RIP














now to breed some cutey blood babies >.<


----------



## Prabha

A lovely fr member gave me this in exchange for food points. (food is literally overflowing in my hoard)
I'm obsessed w/ pastel dragons.. help



Spoiler:  she's going to be a beauty when she's older










I also got her for points.. but idk if I want her anymore. x.x the gold crackle isn't working for me.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Nice dragon!


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cries* cheezy, your elvira made me miss my old vampy dregs so i bought three new ones RIP
> 
> -snip snip-
> 
> now to breed some cutey blood babies >.<



those are gorgeous, sorry for (probably) taking a dent out of your treasure haha, but those dragons are so cool!

has anyone else attempted to sell their tiger familiars? within 30 minutes mine sold for like around 100 gems, which is insane


----------



## Naiad

hh I just bid 600kT on the most gorgeous Noc I hope I win QvQ


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> hh I just bid 600kT on the most gorgeous Noc I hope I win QvQ



Woot. Can I see the noc? I can't even save up for 600K


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woot. Can I see the noc? I can't even save up for 600K








This gorgeous boy <3


----------



## Irarina

Good luck c: that's a very pretty Noc!


----------



## Peisinoe

Free to newbies!

- - - Post Merge - - -

For sale!


----------



## Naiad

I DOUBLE POSTED BYE


----------



## Peisinoe

selling this breeding pair

40k total











- - - Post Merge - - -

last one i promise...
tons of unhatched nests...

selling:


----------



## Autem

Peisinoe said:


> selling this breeding pair
> 
> 40k total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



Ooh could I buy the breeding pair?


----------



## Irarina

Looking for Rally battle stone if anyone has spare to sell c:


----------



## Peisinoe

Autem said:


> Ooh could I buy the breeding pair?



Sure!
 whats your username?


----------



## Autem

Peisinoe said:


> Sure!
> whats your username?



My username is Autem


----------



## Peisinoe

ok one more...


----------



## Jamborenium

okay so my imperials will be able to breed tomorrow also here have a babbu prediction preview


----------



## Prabha

Peisinoe said:


> last one i promise...
> tons of unhatched nests...
> 
> selling:



How much are those two?


----------



## Irarina

Zamielmon said:


> okay so my imperials will be able to breed tomorrow also here have a babbu prediction preview



Gold, gold is everywhere.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Peisinoe said:


> selling this breeding pair
> 
> 40k total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> last one i promise...
> tons of unhatched nests...
> 
> selling:



Sorry for my newbieness, but can I buy one of them only?  I REALLY love the coatl! :0

Edit: Nvm, looks like I missed it. D:


----------



## Naiad

The bid on the auction went up to 900k and I had to drop out :')


----------



## Peisinoe

Prabha said:


> How much are those two?



I think I listed them at 50k each?

Im not sure but ill do 10% off of their total price!


----------



## Prabha

Peisinoe said:


> I think I listed them at 50k each?
> 
> Im not sure but ill do 10% off of their total price!



nvm then!


----------



## Lancelot

It will be back in like 4 minutes Prabha  Theres maintenance everyday at this time for 30minutes


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

These are my birthday hatchlings








I wish they were better :c I'll be buying dergs that were hatched today so lemme see dem c: ( I'm a sucker for same primary and secondary colors, and a different tertiary color) My goal for this week is to spruce up that ridgeback with the tesla coil skin by getting the Spacewarrior skin for it. 150K to goooo


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: new hatchies! 12k in AH, or 10k in a CR!














































- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> These are my birthday hatchlings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they were better :c I'll be buying dergs that were hatched today so lemme see dem c: ( I'm a sucker for same primary and secondary colors, and a different tertiary color) My goal for this week is to spruce up that ridgeback with the tesla coil skin by getting the Spacewarrior skin for it. 150K to goooo



HAPPYYYY BIRTHDAAAAYY!!!! all of the dragons i just posted up until the adult were born a few seconds ago! you can have one for free if you really like it ^_^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: new hatchies! 12k in AH, or 10k in a CR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPYYYY BIRTHDAAAAYY!!!! all of the dragons i just posted up until the adult were born a few seconds ago! you can have one for free if you really like it ^_^


Ahh thank you! I'll get back to you on it. I only have like 3 more spaces left and I want to see all the ones people hatched today before choosing c:


----------



## Lancelot

O my bejebus... I was just gathering items and I got an unhatched lightning egg AND an unhatched water egg. 2 in one day omg


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> This gorgeous boy <3



Very nice noc, sorry you had to drop out .

It seems the prices of dragons are picking up again which is good, far to many pretty ones being sold for 20k or less.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> O my bejebus... I was just gathering items and I got an unhatched lightning egg AND an unhatched water egg. 2 in one day omg



Congrats , that's impressive.


----------



## Lancelot

Mongoose


----------



## DarkOnyx

I just got some ugly hatchlings. I have to wait one more day for the other nest, then I'm switching flights. I've decided on either ice, water, nature.


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> I just got some ugly hatchlings. I have to wait one more day for the other nest, then I'm switching flights. I've decided on either ice, water, nature.



NATURE COME TO NATURE WITH ME AND NOIRU


----------



## DarkOnyx

Monkey D Luffy said:


> NATURE COME TO NATURE WITH ME AND NOIRU



Is the nature forums / community boring? I've been told it is. .-.


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> Is the nature forums / community boring? I've been told it is. .-.



Yus

- - - Post Merge - - -

But everyone is so nice and when we do communicate theres lots so yuh


----------



## DarkOnyx

Maybe.  

Would now be a good time to sell a loga? .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> The bid on the auction went up to 900k and I had to drop out :')



I'm so sorry. D: I know that feel so hard.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Pls people. Who else hatched dragons today??


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> These are my birthday hatchlings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they were better :c I'll be buying dergs that were hatched today so lemme see dem c: ( I'm a sucker for same primary and secondary colors, and a different tertiary color) My goal for this week is to spruce up that ridgeback with the tesla coil skin by getting the Spacewarrior skin for it. 150K to goooo



Happy birthday! : D I just hatched two obsidian/obsidian/x hatchlings this morning.


----------



## rosabelle

DarkOnyx said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Would now be a good time to sell a loga? .-.



Eh, I'd say wait it out more. But depends on you 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pls people. Who else hatched dragons today??



I have no hatchlings but happy birthday!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Happy birthday! : D I just hatched two obsidian/obsidian/x hatchlings this morning.



Ty! I saw them on the AH :0 that's what I like it a dragon. The same primary and secondary color, and a different tertiary. So tempted


----------



## Irarina

My eggs that are going to hatch today are from my first gen dragons c: If you are interested, let me know.I need to clear some spaces form my lair first tho. Also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! c:


----------



## DarkOnyx

Irarina said:


> My eggs that are going to hatch today are from my first gen dragons c: If you are interested, let me know.I need to clear some spaces form my lair first tho. Also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! c:


I'm interested.  I need some replacement babies. My progens children were so ugly, but I regret exalting them while they were unnamed... .-.


----------



## Irarina

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm interested.  I need some replacement babies. My progens children were so ugly, but I regret exalting them while they were unnamed... .-.



Alright I will post here in 1-2 hours. I bought some dragons to be exalted but forgot to level up them yesterday. ^^;


----------



## Coach

I just found out that the Flight Rising fairground games aren't blocked at my school like most other games!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got so many offers on my thread but the prices they're offering a ridiculous. 70K for a WC that has a panda color scheme?


----------



## DarkOnyx

Just sold a loga for 150 k. Is that a good price?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Coach said:


> I just found out that the Flight Rising fairground games aren't blocked at my school like most other games!



That's me at work. I be poppin mad bubbles up in there


----------



## Irarina

What is loga and WC?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> What is loga and WC?



A familiar that was released for the anniversary of FR and WC is a wildclaw


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ty! I saw them on the AH :0 that's what I like it a dragon. The same primary and secondary color, and a different tertiary. So tempted



Let me know if you want one/both, 50% off for you ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Just sold a loga for 150 k. Is that a good price?



Could have gotten a bit more, but it's not bad. I'm personally saving mine till they're worth a lot more since they're retired.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just hatched this guy from a shadow egg, thinking about keeping him and using a scatter on him since he's gen one, and then just geneing him up like my starter.

Also thinking about using a scatter on my starter as well, cause that tert just bugs me. =[


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Let me know if you want one/both, 50% off for you ~



Gahhh Idk which one too choose


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just hatched this guy from a shadow egg, thinking about keeping him and using a scatter on him since he's gen one, and then just geneing him up like my starter.
> 
> Also thinking about using a scatter on my starter as well, cause that tert just bugs me. =[



Have you tried scrying that hatchling first? White tert has a lot of possibilities, and the primary and secondary go well together.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gahhh Idk which one too choose



I think they'd make a sweet coli pair, personally.


----------



## DarkOnyx

How do people get scatter scrolls so easily? .-. I need one but they cost so many gems. 
O-O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Could have gotten a bit more, but it's not bad. I'm personally saving mine till they're worth a lot more since they're retired.



Is there a familiar for each anniversy? If so, then I can always get another and sell it for more next year. :3


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> A familiar that was released for the anniversary of FR and WC is a wildclaw



Okay got it! Thanks.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Have you tried scrying that hatchling first? White tert has a lot of possibilities, and the primary and secondary go well together.



I don't have any earthy colored to match him with, maybe I should sell him to someone with more earth toned breeding projects. I was really hoping for a female but got the short end of the stick. =[


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I think they'd make a sweet coli pair, personally.



I was thinking that! But en I'd have to go through the whole leveling process and buy stones and it'd just be too much to pay for


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> How do people get scatter scrolls so easily? .-. I need one but they cost so many gems.
> O-O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a familiar for each anniversy? If so, then I can always get another and sell it for more next year. :3



Make a lot of treasure, buy gems from other players? That's how I do it. 

The first year there were cakes for the anniversary. This year a familiar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't have any earthy colored to match him with, maybe I should sell him to someone with more earth toned breeding projects. I was really hoping for a female but got the short end of the stick. =[



Fair enough. o: I love looking in the AH for cheap gen 1s, so much more cost effective than hatching my own.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

DarkOnyx said:


> How do people get scatter scrolls so easily? .-. I need one but they cost so many gems.
> O-O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a familiar for each anniversary? If so, then I can always get another and sell it for more next year. :3



There are new familiars all the time, usually specialty ones for the different festivals as well and those are always worth quite a bit. But i /think/ this is the first one for an anniversary, not sure. But I am thinking we got cake last time? Or was that for the extended maintenance? I can't even remember anymore.

Also if you get enough treasure you can sell it for gems in the forums. And vice versa.


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was thinking that! But en I'd have to go through the whole leveling process and buy stones and it'd just be too much to pay for



True. XD I love making coli teams.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Fair enough. o: I love looking in the AH for cheap gen 1s, so much more cost effective than hatching my own.



I put him up in the forums to see if he generates any interest.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I put him up in the forums to see if he generates any interest.



Good luck. : D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Started at 130K now at 245 :-( i think I went overboard on the dragon searching. Will post my birthday buddy dergs soon!!


----------



## rosabelle

Sooo I tried making an accent today:


Spoiler











Thoughts? I just really think my leaves look fake tbh. 8)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> Sooo I tried making an accent today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I just really think my leaves look fake tbh. 8)



I think it looks great actually, my only suggestion would be to add shadow to the chains.


----------



## Prabha

I'm enraged. I saw a tiger blood foo in the market place and I clicked it and someone bought it before I did... ugh...


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> I'm enraged. I saw a tiger blood foo in the market place and I clicked it and someone bought it before I did... ugh...



awh  i had no clue they were in such high demand.. if i get another one from grinding today i'll let you know ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

grinding forever, and i want those darn tiger babs too =[ why wont they come to me?


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> awh  i had no clue they were in such high demand.. if i get another one from grinding today i'll let you know ^^



okay! urhg in the AH they are like 70kt
and in the marketplace it was only 15kt..


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think it looks great actually, my only suggestion would be to add shadow to the chains.


Oh, true.  will add that in tomorrow. Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> okay! urhg in the AH they are like 70kt
> and in the marketplace it was only 15kt..



They sell it in the MP? Time to snipe.


----------



## Lancelot

I thought I'd share a few of my favourite dragons ive got since I restarted :]

Mongoose






Unnamed





Unnamed





Perona





Strawberry





Unnamed


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> okay! urhg in the AH they are like 70kt
> and in the marketplace it was only 15kt..



what?? yesterday they were super pricey.. 110 gems (i sold mine for that yesterday) was severely underpriced iirc, i remember it being 80K+ treasure


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> what?? yesterday they were super pricey.. 110 gems (i sold mine for that yesterday) was severely underpriced iirc, i remember it being 80K+ treasure



That's the deal with new items, haha. During the first days after they're released, they will be priced really high in the AH because certain people would be willing to pay a lot for a chance at being one of the first to own the shiny new familiars or apparel or whatever is released, and this also causes a stir with snipers and people who make their money off the AH, but prices will (thankfully) stabilize soon after. I do suspect the price of these tigers won't go down too much though because they're really cute and the demand should stay high as well due to that. 

On another note, sprite hunting will kill me.


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> what?? yesterday they were super pricey.. 110 gems (i sold mine for that yesterday) was severely underpriced iirc, i remember it being 80K+ treasure



I know. When I checked yesterday I only saw 100kt + for those things.
I'm grinding and checking market place for them now XD


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> I know. When I checked yesterday I only saw 100kt + for those things.
> I'm grinding and checking market place for them now XD



i didn't know they were in the marketplace, but now i'll be sniping as well XD

looking for a silver or chocolate ferret.. let me know your price! they're so cuteeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> That's the deal with new items, haha. During the first days after they're released, they will be priced really high in the AH because certain people would be willing to pay a lot for a chance at being one of the first to own the shiny new familiars or apparel or whatever is released, and this also causes a stir with snipers and people who make their money off the AH, but prices will (thankfully) stabilize soon after. I do suspect the price of these tigers won't go down too much though because they're really cute and the demand should stay high as well due to that.
> 
> On another note, sprite hunting will kill me.



oh yeah, that's basically what happened with the gold and silver mucks XD i think that they might go down because you can only have one familiar per person, but since there are two i think it won't go down so low, thanks for the information!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I'm so sorry. D: I know that feel so hard.



ty bb <3
I'll train-exalt some more so I'm ready for the next one when it comes, haha


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> oh yeah, that's basically what happened with the gold and silver mucks XD i think that they might go down because you can only have one familiar per person, but since there are two i think it won't go down so low, thanks for the information!



Only one per person?


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> Only one per person?



i mean like you can only bond with one of each familiar if that makes sense haha that was bad wording. like only one of my dragons can bond with the loga, etc. hopefully that clarifies it hahah


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> i mean like you can only bond with one of each familiar if that makes sense haha that was bad wording. like only one of my dragons can bond with the loga, etc. hopefully that clarifies it hahah



You can actually bond with more than one of a certain type of familiar iirc
All you have to do is keep multiple tabs open while attaching them :0


----------



## Irarina

My first progens hatchlings ^^ The colours are so basic. Hahaha
What should I do to them? Or what can I do with them?


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> ty bb <3
> I'll train-exalt some more so I'm ready for the next one when it comes, haha


Best of luck with your next auction. : D hope it doesn't wind up like my last one.

Two days or so I was in an auction for a 4 digit. You may have gotten pinged for it? Got autobought with a Sunchaser. Then the auctioneer put up another 4 digit? 50kg autobuy
Hit within like 3 hours or something. It might be time for me to leave the old dragon market alone. .-.


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> You can actually bond with more than one of a certain type of familiar iirc
> All you have to do is keep multiple tabs open while attaching them :0



whatt o.o i need to try that one day because i want all of my dragons to be bonding with a chocolate ferret.. i can only dream


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Level 6 alchemy items are out if it wasn't posted here yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh here are 4/5 of my birthday buddies












Can't wait to decorate this one^




I still need one more and I'll have a full lair


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


>


Aw, she could be a sibling of my Storm, they're nearly twinsies!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aw, she could be a sibling of my Storm, they're nearly twinsies!


Ohh they look so similiar!!! Xanarcah gave her to me


----------



## Prabha

Anybody have a male version that kinda looks like this girl? ; o ;
I want to make a breeding pair.. she's female.. and the other is female..


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Anybody have a male version that kinda looks like this girl? ; o ;
> I want to make a breeding pair.. she's female.. and the other is female..



Looks a bit like this guy in my opinion


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Looks a bit like this guy in my opinion



Would you consider selling him? (also would you mind if I removed the circuit off him, if you are selling)


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Would you consider selling him? (also would you mind if I removed the circuit off him, if you are selling)



He's not actually mine. XD; I found him in the AH. If you bred the circuit against the spines, the spines would come through in like 98% of the hatchlings anyway, due to gene rarity.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Looks a bit like this guy in my opinion



He looks so cool. :0


----------



## Xanarcah

You can buy him via the 'purchase' button on his profile.


----------



## Silversea

I haven't been particularly enamoured by the alchemy mechanic yet. Which is why my alchemy is still trundling along at level 1.

It is also because I've been out of the house so much and haven't had the chance to check back after 30 minutes.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> You can buy him via the 'purchase' button on his profile.



Just bought him cx Thank you!


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I haven't been particularly enamoured by the alchemy mechanic yet. Which is why my alchemy is still trundling along at level 1.
> 
> It is also because I've been out of the house so much and haven't had the chance to check back after 30 minutes.



Long time no see, how have you been? : D

I love the new alchemy because of what it did to the prices of familiars, to be honest. They were like 9k minimum the first day it was released, and I sold pages and pages of them.


----------



## DarkOnyx

My new dragon. ^-^ I'm not sure what to name her.
I'll pay 10k to whoever can help me.   I'd like a dalmation / The One Hundred and One Dalmations themed name. ^-^


----------



## Prabha

I want... I want.. but... 175k. I cri evrytim
I love eye-burners and bright colors is that weird


----------



## cheezyfries

DarkOnyx said:


> My new dragon. ^-^ I'm not sure what to name her.
> I'll pay 10k to whoever can help me.   I'd like a dalmation / The One Hundred and One Dalmations themed name. ^-^



if you wanted a 101 dalmations theme then maybe cruella de ville? i love how she has red eyes as well ^^


----------



## DarkOnyx

cheezyfries said:


> if you wanted a 101 dalmations theme then maybe cruella de ville? i love how she has red eyes as well ^^


I didn't think of that. ^-^ I was mostly thinking Missus or Dalmation, but that works really well.  Sending.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I want... I want.. but... 175k. I cri evrytim
> I love eye-burners and bright colors is that weird



Nah, eyeburners are pretty popular, actually. I sold 2 of my latest nest of 4 already. Still two left to sell ~


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> if you wanted a 101 dalmations theme then maybe cruella de ville? i love how she has red eyes as well ^^



Or just Cruella

Or call it Pongo


----------



## cheezyfries

DarkOnyx said:


> I didn't think of that. ^-^ I was mostly thinking Missus or Dalmation, but that works really well.  Sending.



thank you! do you have any plans for her?

currently trying to save up for all the flower apparel, RIP my treasure


----------



## DarkOnyx

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Or just Cruella
> 
> Or call it Pongo


What's your username? ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> thank you! do you have any plans for her?
> 
> currently trying to save up for all the flower apparel, RIP my treasure


Bio/clan lore wise, she's going to be the pampered diva of the group.  Not sure if I want to level her.

How much does all the flower apparel cost?


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, eyeburners are pretty popular, actually. I sold 2 of my latest nest of 4 already. Still two left to sell ~



Hmm I may check em out. Which ones are they?


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, eyeburners are pretty popular, actually. I sold 2 of my latest nest of 4 already. Still two left to sell ~


What's your username?  I want to see the dragons you have for sale. ^-^


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> What's your username?  I want to see the dragons you have for sale. ^-^



Sabaody is my username?


----------



## cheezyfries

DarkOnyx said:


> What's your username? ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Bio/clan lore wise, she's going to be the pampered diva of the group.  Not sure if I want to level her.
> 
> How much does all the flower apparel cost?



it's pretty cheap, maybe like 20k for the daisy flowerfall (like a background of falling flowers), and 16k for the daisy flower crown but those are at the marketplace if i'm lucky enough to get them and if not, then it's to the AH where the flowerfall is around 40k from what i saw.. i'm planning to get the flowerfall and flower crown of each of the sets for my gorgeous imperial females so that's going to be pretty pricey

edit: oh ****, just realized the two i really want are both swipp items.. time to gather gather gather


----------



## DarkOnyx

While trying to name my dragon I made a typo. When I tried to fix it, I accidently pressed submit.. Meet Cruel Devil. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Hmm I may check em out. Which ones are they?





DarkOnyx said:


> What's your username?  I want to see the dragons you have for sale. ^-^



I'm Xanarcah, same as here. 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=101986&page=6

More or less everything without a familiar is for sale. 

I have my sky pair with a nest ready to hatch if anyone's interested in babies from that too.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> I'm Xanarcah, same as here.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=101986&page=6
> 
> More or less everything without a familiar is for sale.
> 
> I have my sky pair with a nest ready to hatch if anyone's interested in babies from that too.



How much is one of those colorful imperials?


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> How much is one of those colorful imperials?



I've been selling them for 40-45k each, but 25k from anyone on TBT is fine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those are my DDR eyeburners, all named after DDR songs. XD


----------



## DarkOnyx

I bought a loga in the AH for 10k. Assuming the seller did this on accident, I bought 'em before someone else got it and took advantage of the sellers mistake. Tracking them down now to return the loga.


----------



## cheezyfries

DarkOnyx said:


> I bought a loga in the AH for 10k. Assuming the seller did this on accident, I bought 'em before someone else got it and took advantage of the sellers mistake. Tracking them down now to return the loga.



check the AH mispost thread here. hopefully you'll be able to find them! i couldn't find the person who bought my unhatched egg, but it's always worth a shot.


----------



## DarkOnyx

cheezyfries said:


> check the AH mispost thread here. hopefully you'll be able to find them! i couldn't find the person who bought my unhatched egg, but it's always worth a shot.


I found the user, but it doesn't seem like they've been active recently. .-. 0 forum posts, not many dragons, and it's a year old account.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> I've been selling them for 40-45k each, but 25k from anyone on TBT is fine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Those are my DDR eyeburners, all named after DDR songs. XD



Ooh! Can I send a crossroad for one?


----------



## Naiad

DarkOnyx said:


> I found the user, but it doesn't seem like they've been active recently. .-. 0 forum posts, not many dragons, and it's a year old account.



Not everyone enjoys the forums, I wouldn't hold it over them if they preferred to play the game by themself. Just drop a PM their way, and if they don't reply in a few days consider the snipe yours :0


----------



## DarkOnyx

Naiad said:


> Not everyone enjoys the forums, I wouldn't hold it over them if they preferred to play the game by themself. Just drop a PM their way, and if they don't reply in a few days consider the snipe yours :0


I did. ^-^ I guess they must be active if they put up the loga in AH. :3


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> I bought a loga in the AH for 10k. Assuming the seller did this on accident, I bought 'em before someone else got it and took advantage of the sellers mistake. Tracking them down now to return the loga.


That's really nice of you. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Ooh! Can I send a crossroad for one?



Absolutely! Pick whichever one you'd like! They're identical, so it's all down to favorite song. XD


----------



## Naiad

Anything after Iriza is free through CR
I'll probably be sending them off to my holder soon, so just send a CR if you want one :0


----------



## DarkOnyx

Wow... .-. Apparently the seller sold it at 10k on purpose. I'm not sure what to do... xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Anything after Iriza is free through CR
> I'll probably be sending them off to my holder soon, so just send a CR if you want one :0



May I adopt Avalon?  Crossroad sent.


----------



## tamagotchi

hi everyone, can i have some advice?

i'm thinking of dressing this girl up, but i'm not really sure what would look good on her.






i was thinking of giving her this accent, (though it's not for sure yet),







but apparel wise, i have no idea.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Well, I found out Crueldevil's spots are actually purple, not black......... Anyone want her? xD Lol!



[/url- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> hi everyone, can i have some advice?
> 
> i'm thinking of dressing this girl up, but i'm not really sure what would look good on her.
> 
> [url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7757823]





tamagotchi said:


> i was thinking of giving her this accent, (though it's not for sure yet),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but apparel wise, i have no idea.



Maybe springs breath, or a similar type of apparel? .-.


----------



## Jamborenium

okay FR what the hell is wrong with you? >:C

I want to breed my imperials both my male female are ready to breed, but whenever I select one of them I can't select the second one even though the name is in the drop box I can't click it ;m;


----------



## Xanarcah

Zamielmon said:


> okay FR what the hell is wrong with you? >:C
> 
> I want to breed my imperials both my male female are ready to breed, but whenever I select one of them I can't select the second one even though the name is in the drop box I can't click it ;m;



Are they related to each other? Or hungry?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> hi everyone, can i have some advice?
> 
> i'm thinking of dressing this girl up, but i'm not really sure what would look good on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking of giving her this accent, (though it's not for sure yet),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but apparel wise, i have no idea.



That accent is adooorable. : D 

How about the Sakura Flowerfall and Sakura Flower Crown?


----------



## Prabha

is anyone currently offering btb for treasure?


----------



## DarkOnyx

Woah. I bought a dragon off the auction house, and it ends up being PrayingMantis' Tiger's sister.. .-. It's weird because the seller wasn't PrayingMantis.


----------



## Naiad

Zamielmon said:


> okay FR what the hell is wrong with you? >:C
> 
> I want to breed my imperials both my male female are ready to breed, but whenever I select one of them I can't select the second one even though the name is in the drop box I can't click it ;m;



I did an assay bloodlines, and unfortunately they're related through:


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey guys, would anyone be interested in buying some partially leveled dragons (levels 16-20) that already have some/all of their stones? Or trading me higher leveled dragons with no stones for them? 

I have quite a few now that are eventually slated for exaltation, and it's kind of a shame that all their stones will go with them.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Hey guys, would anyone be interested in buying some partially leveled dragons (levels 16-20) that already have some/all of their stones? Or trading me higher leveled dragons with no stones for them?
> 
> I have quite a few now that are eventually slated for exaltation, and it's kind of a shame that all their stones will go with them.



I might be interested :0
Do you have a link to pictures?


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> I might be interested :0
> Do you have a link to pictures?



Yeah, just getting their screenshots of stones all in order before I post them up. : D


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, just getting their screenshots of stones all in order before I post them up. : D



I'm interested. ^-^ I need a replacement for Cruella. :3


----------



## Autem

Xanarcah said:


> I've been selling them for 40-45k each, but 25k from anyone on TBT is fine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Those are my DDR eyeburners, all named after DDR songs. XD



I'm assuming you're talking about Curus and Butterfly? In that case, I'll send a CR for one of them if that's okay


----------



## Xanarcah

Here are the partially leveled dragons I was talking about, screenshots of the stones are in their profiles:



Spoiler: partially leveled with stones



























Spoiler: Without stones















And I have three more level 20s with some stones that I can't see right now since someone is holding them for me. o:

Additionally, I have four level 25s, all with full stones (and some fun bonus ones), three of whom are tinctured. Not exactly sure what I would trade them for, to be honest, but it would likely be another level 25 + another partially leveled dragon.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> Here are the partially leveled dragons I was talking about, screenshots of the stones are in their profiles:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: partially leveled with stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have three more level 20s with some stones that I can't see right now since someone is holding them for me. o:
> 
> Additionally, I have four level 25s, all with full stones (and some fun bonus ones), three of whom are tinctured. Not exactly sure what I would trade them for, to be honest, but it would likely be another level 25 + another partially leveled dragon.



How much for the green striped coatl?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My final birthday buddy and saved the best for last




My superman dragon!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> How much for the green striped coatl?



I'm not really sure at point, make an offer? I'm much more interested in trading for a dragon of higher level without stones than outright selling these, though. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> My final birthday buddy and saved the best for last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My superman dragon!!!!



Nice! : D Sounds like you got a great birthday haul~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Autem said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Curus and Butterfly? In that case, I'll send a CR for one of them if that's okay



Thanks for buying, enjoy your new dragon~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! : D Sounds like you got a great birthday haul~


I did! I went overboard amd spent 120K

I was wondering if anyone could help with what apparel would go with him? I'm terrible with this atm


----------



## Naiad

my newbie was in a car crash i think I'm going to die


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> my newbie was in a car crash i think I'm going to die



ARE THEY OKAY???


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ARE THEY OKAY???



YES BUT LIKE??

I'M SO WORRIED FOR HIM OH MY GOD
WE WERE SUPPOSED TO SKYPE AND I WAS CONFUSED WHEN HE DIDNT MESSAGE ME??
i just want to hug him I'm so glad he's okay god bless


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> YES BUT LIKE??
> 
> I'M SO WORRIED FOR HIM OH MY GOD
> WE WERE SUPPOSED TO SKYPE AND I WAS CONFUSED WHEN HE DIDNT MESSAGE ME??
> i just want to hug him I'm so glad he's okay god bless



omg thats so scary... i'm sooo glad he's okay!!


----------



## Naiad

when you're blessed with a great gen1 hatch hh






Chocolate/Maize/Rose ; v ;


----------



## Lancelot

This is the first dragon I've hatched


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> when you're blessed with a great gen1 hatch hh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate/Maize/Rose ; v ;



omggg that is incredible! are you going to sell it or keep it?


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> omggg that is incredible! are you going to sell it or keep it?



Selling, haha
I'm addicted to hatching eggs, hopefully he can fund a few more :')


----------



## Astro0

okay guys i cannnoooot decide what primary to put on this girl, ive had her since NOTN and i still can't decide!
torn between iri, crystal and vipera, any suggestions?




9219876


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> okay guys i cannnoooot decide what primary to put on this girl, ive had her since NOTN and i still can't decide!
> torn between iri, crystal and vipera, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9219876



Crystal looks great on her or Iri


----------



## Irarina

Have a question to ask, how do you find cheap fodder in AH?


----------



## Lancelot

Irarina said:


> Have a question to ask, how do you find cheap fodder in AH?



Search the price you want in the side bar thing??


----------



## Irarina

I just saw lots of hatchlings XD thought maybe there is some secret way to find the adult.


----------



## Lancelot

I just hatched these 2 DD


----------



## Astro0

Irarina said:


> I just saw lots of hatchlings XD thought maybe there is some secret way to find the adult.



sadly, no secret way to find adults... i usually start looking at about 7400 treasure, zoom out so i can see the whole page and just click through the pages until i see an adult.... its annoying as hell tbh


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The level 6 of the Alchemy are the earrings.  I can make them today but I can't decide which ones..they are going to be a gift for a friend. Which earrings do you  like the best? The copper, gold, silver, darksteel or the  pearly ones?


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The level 6 of the Alchemy are the earrings.  I can make them today but I can't decide which ones..they are going to be a gift for a friend. Which earrings do you  like the best? The copper, gold, silver, darksteel or the  pearly ones?



Congrats on getting to level 6 alchemy! I like the darksteel ones best, personally, but maybe it would be better to look through your friend's lair and see what kind of colors would go best on their dragons and what colors of apparel they have on them already?


----------



## Jamborenium

Xanarcah said:


> Are they related to each other? Or hungry?



turns out they were related, well this frikken sucks
guess I'll have to find another male crystals golden looking imperial again fffffffff


----------



## Irarina

Astro0 said:


> sadly, no secret way to find adults... i usually start looking at about 7400 treasure, zoom out so i can see the whole page and just click through the pages until i see an adult.... its annoying as hell tbh



It's really annoying, no luck at the moment ^^;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats on getting to level 6 alchemy! I like the darksteel ones best, personally, but maybe it would be better to look through your friend's lair and see what kind of colors would go best on their dragons and what colors of apparel they have on them already?



lol. They all have skins on them but not much in the way of apparel. I noticed several sets of the earrings for sale for 600 gems but no one appears to be buying. Do you think the mad alchemy rush is over? My friend sold a sentient alloy residue for an amazing 925 gems.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> It's really annoying, no luck at the moment ^^;



There are some now at 7500 and a lot at 8000 treasure. The 6000- 7000 treasure adults are snapped up quickly


----------



## DarkOnyx

Today is the day. .-. I'm moving to either ice or nature. I still can't decide so I'm going to listen to whoever tells me ice/nature first.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Irarina

PrayingMantis10 said:


> There are some now at 7500 and a lot at 8000 treasure. The 6000- 7000 treasure adults are snapped up quickly



Got some! Yayyy! Thanks so much ^^


----------



## Creeper$

I really want to invest in a loga because they're around 150k t right now. Pretty sure that since they're limited, they'll end up beong one of those rare mad expensive familliars? Recently theyve only been decreasing in price.
What do?


----------



## DarkOnyx

Creeper$ said:


> I really want to invest in a loga because they're around 150k t right now. Pretty sure that since they're limited, they'll end up beong one of those rare mad expensive familliars? Recently theyve only been decreasing in price.
> What do?



Most people are selling above that. .-. They're around 200k. 150k is really cheap for one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I transfered to nature from plague. ^-^ When I introduced myself, someone was like, "*sprays disinfectant*." xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone happens to get a coatl with white or similar first and secondary colors, and a black tertiary color and don't want it, I'll buy 'em. ^-^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I still don't know what to do with my Gen 1 I hatched. =/ So conflicted


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. They all have skins on them but not much in the way of apparel. I noticed several sets of the earrings for sale for 600 gems but no one appears to be buying. Do you think the mad alchemy rush is over? My friend sold a sentient alloy residue for an amazing 925 gems.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There are some now at 7500 and a lot at 8000 treasure. The 6000- 7000 treasure adults are snapped up quickly



I think alchemy is still going strong, but not a lot of people are level 6.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> I really want to invest in a loga because they're around 150k t right now. Pretty sure that since they're limited, they'll end up beong one of those rare mad expensive familliars? Recently theyve only been decreasing in price.
> What do?



Right now prices are down since people looking for quick cash are selling.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> Most people are selling above that. .-. They're around 200k. 150k is really cheap for one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I transfered to nature from plague. ^-^ When I introduced myself, someone was like, "*sprays disinfectant*." xD


Will, lore-wise, plague and nature are enemies. Our deities are sisters who hate each other.


----------



## DarkOnyx

My lair is overflowing with fae and coatl. .-. I only have 1 of three other species.... I need help... xD


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> My lair is overflowing with fae and coatl. .-. I only have 1 of three other species.... I need help... xD



I think Im getting an addiction to Wildclaws and Guardian.. :x and Spirals, I have like 5 spirals.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think Im getting an addiction to Wildclaws and Guardian.. :x and Spirals, I have like 5 spirals.


So you have this curse too? D: I don't like my lair being so unbalanced. But I can't get rid of any of my fae or coatl. >.< Send help, pry them away from me. D: I'm serious...


----------



## Lancelot

DarkOnyx said:


> So you have this curse too? D: I don't like my lair being so unbalanced. But I can't get rid of any of my fae or coatl. >.< Send help, pry them away from me. D: I'm serious...



I will never get rid of my wildclaws D: , look at them E>


----------



## DarkOnyx

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I will never get rid of my wildclaws D: , look at them E>



I'll steal a wildclaw from you if you steal a coatl from me. D:


----------



## Lancelot

No stealing D: Es mah babeh


----------



## FancyThat

DarkOnyx said:


> My lair is overflowing with fae and coatl. .-. I only have 1 of three other species.... I need help... xD





Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think Im getting an addiction to Wildclaws and Guardian.. :x and Spirals, I have like 5 spirals.



I love Coatl's and Wildclaws, right now I'm addicted to nature Wildclaws, decorating them and I have a few breeding projects lined up. Also love Guardians , tbh the only breed I'm not keen on is Snappers.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I love Coatl's and Wildclaws, right now I'm addicted to nature Wildclaws, decorating them and I have a few breeding projects lined up. Also love Guardians , tbh the only breed I'm not keen on is Snappers.



I both hate and love snappers, it's really weird. Like they're so bulky and weird, but the chub and adorable smile. =[


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I both hate and love snappers, it's really weird. Like they're so bulky and weird, but the chub and adorable smile. =[



I'm not keen on the adults at all, but actually the babies can be adorable. I think the only way I'd have one in my lair is if I perma babied a pink one with Arcane eyes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I'm not keen on the adults at all, but actually the babies can be adorable. I think the only way I'd have one in my lair is if I perma babied a pink one with Arcane eyes.



that's a pretty good idea actually. I would probably do a purple but the whole perma-baby.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> that's a pretty good idea actually. I would probably do a purple but the whole perma-baby.



Ohh yes that would look pretty cute , would you choose one with Shadow eyes as well? I like matching eyes but also like to see what suits a dragon, like I have quite a few gothic black dragons with Plague eyes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

My Storm baby grew up and I am IN LOVE even more omg. I'm going to end up with a bunch of black-black-x crackle dregs because of that lightening look. UNF


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My Storm baby grew up and I am IN LOVE even more omg. I'm going to end up with a bunch of black-black-x crackle dregs because of that lightening look. UNF



That's a very pretty Skydancer .


----------



## Irarina

I have like 10 Imperials. *_* and I still want moreeee.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Ohh yes that would look pretty cute , would you choose one with Shadow eyes as well? I like matching eyes but also like to see what suits a dragon, like I have quite a few gothic black dragons with Plague eyes.



Yeah, that's why I breed predominately purple dregs, not only is it my fave color but I'm also in Shadow.


----------



## FancyThat

Irarina said:


> I have like 10 Imperials. *_* and I still want moreeee.



Imperials are a great breed, I really like how regal the males look.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, that's why I breed predominately purple dregs, not only is it my fave color but I'm also in Shadow.



Ahh yes I remember now .


----------



## Irarina

FancyThat said:


> Imperials are a great breed, I really like how regal the males look.



Right? I am so in love with them. I should try to make some spaces and have all the breeds tho.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My Storm baby grew up and I am IN LOVE even more omg. I'm going to end up with a bunch of black-black-x crackle dregs because of that lightening look. UNF



XD I can let you know when my obs/obs/x crackle pair have more hatchlings?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I forgot, I do have one left






Gonna look like his dad ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> XD I can let you know when my obs/obs/x crackle pair have more hatchlings?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, I forgot, I do have one left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna look like his dad ~



Aww, they would make a really nice pair, but after just splurging on a skin I don't have the funds to spare. =[


----------



## DarkOnyx

Xanarcah said:


> XD I can let you know when my obs/obs/x crackle pair have more hatchlings?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, I forgot, I do have one left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna look like his dad ~



May I buy him?


----------



## cheezyfries

Irarina said:


> I have like 10 Imperials. *_* and I still want moreeee.



this is me.. i have 5 imperials out of like 19 dragons... now all i want are male wildclaws *cries* rip my treasure


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Right now prices are down since people looking for quick cash are selling.



Would it be smart to get one and save it? I'm on the edge rn because I can't afford a failed investment


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> Would it be smart to get one and save it? I'm on the edge rn because I can't afford a failed investment



I'm not sure why it would fail at all? haha 
Since it's retired, it's definitely going to rise in price, it all depends on how long you're willing to wait.


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> May I buy him?


The hatchling was in the AH, I think for 25k? You can CR me for 20k or so if you'd like. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> Would it be smart to get one and save it? I'm on the edge rn because I can't afford a failed investment



I have 22 of them, so I'm a little biased. XD; they're retired and look cool. Why would they go down in value over time?


----------



## Irarina

I bought another baby imp because she is pretty.


----------



## Astro0

yaaaaay i got some protective goggles for Asami!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Uhg, this coatl needs to hurry and grow up, it's day five already, did the people hatch him at midnight or something? UHG I need to put his baby twin on him =[


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Uhg, this coatl needs to hurry and grow up, it's day five already, did the people hatch him at midnight or something? UHG I need to put his baby twin on him =[



They grow up on day six! so you'll have to wait till roll over


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> They grow up on day six! so you'll have to wait till roll over



I could have sworn it was 5 *head desk* I am just so impatient! I've been refreshing him all day too. >.<


----------



## DarkOnyx

Same. D: I thought it was five days. .-.

I just realized there's only three females in my lair of 16...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Id if this should be posted here but if someone could help resize this image for a signature on fr that'd be great!


Spoiler: I can't post the image here for some reason so I'll send a link



http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1093014/185#post_11776046


I'd ask in the museum but I dunno the sig limit. I can pay in btb or treasure if you wish


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

DarkOnyx said:


> Same. D: I thought it was five days. .-.
> 
> I just realized there's only three females in my lair of 16...



Mine is like the opposite, I have quite the influx of females. But I need to save room for more lair space and for a change breed

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Id if this should be posted here but if someone could help resize this image for a signature on fr that'd be great!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I can't post the image here for some reason so I'll send a link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1093014/185#post_11776046
> 
> 
> I'd ask in the museum but I dunno the sig limit. I can pay in btb or treasure if you wish



is it this one? the link was to the whole post but I am guessing this it yours?


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I could have sworn it was 5 *head desk* I am just so impatient! I've been refreshing him all day too. >.<



i confuses me too, but day 5 is the last day of them being a baby! hopefully he'll grow up super fast for you tomorrow!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Id if this should be posted here but if someone could help resize this image for a signature on fr that'd be great!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I can't post the image here for some reason so I'll send a link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1093014/185#post_11776046
> 
> 
> I'd ask in the museum but I dunno the sig limit. I can pay in btb or treasure if you wish




Does this work?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 114022
> Does this work?



Ah yes thank you! I need to find somewhere to save it where it can stay a png image though

What would you like in return?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ah yes thank you! I need to find somewhere to save it where it can stay a png image though
> 
> What would you like in return?


oops sorry about that, forgot tbt switches it, here's a proper one. whatever you feel like giving me, i prefer FR stuff right now =]


----------



## Naiad

Hey everyone:

I'm not sure if any of you newbies learned this yet?? But don't breed dragons that are on loan to you/that you're borrowing/using as collateral. It's extremely disrespectful, and I found out that someone I loaned my 25s to did this today. Needless to say, I'm extremely pissed off.


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you newbies learned this yet?? But don't breed dragons that are on loan to you/that you're borrowing/using as collateral. It's extremely disrespectful, and I found out that someone I loaned my 25s to did this today. Needless to say, I'm extremely pissed off.



wtf that is so disrespectful and straight up rude... did you message the person who did it??


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> wtf that is so disrespectful and straight up rude... did you message the person who did it??



Yeah, I sent them a message asking for my dragons back & all the offspring sent to me.


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> Yeah, I sent them a message asking for my dragons back & all the offspring sent to me.



Hopefully you get all of the offspring, i can't believe people think that is an okay thing to do without permission


----------



## Creeper$

I did it!! I went for it and got an extra loga! So proud 
(I've been trying to save for a while, and i still have 300k left yay)


----------



## Lancelot

Astro0 said:


> Hopefully you get all of the offspring, i can't believe people think that is an okay thing to do without permission



Why is it rude to do this?


----------



## tamagotchi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Why is it rude to do this?



It's rude because It's common courtesy to not breed dragons if they're not yours and were simply loaned to you, with no cost -- let alone not asking for permission, either.


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Why is it rude to do this?



A lot of users want their dragons to remain unbred or only bred with certain mates. It's really rude to breed dragons you're borrowing, especially since it's permanent on their profile. Always return dragon in the same condition they were lent to you. 

It's a bit like letting someone else play your 3ds and finding out that they TT'd and let some of your villagers move out in ACNL.


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> A lot of users want their dragons to remain unbred or only bred with certain mates. It's really rude to breed dragons you're borrowing, especially since it's permanent on their profile. Always return dragon in the same condition they were lent to you.
> 
> It's a bit like letting someone else play your 3ds and finding out that they TT'd and let some of your villagers move out in ACNL.



Ok thanks for telling meh :]


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Doesanyone want to buy an ambush stone? I didn't realise that I had a nest hatching today and need 45-50K more


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you newbies learned this yet?? But don't breed dragons that are on loan to you/that you're borrowing/using as collateral. It's extremely disrespectful, and I found out that someone I loaned my 25s to did this today. Needless to say, I'm extremely pissed off.



That super sucks, I'm sorry they were so disrespectful. D: that's actually one of the reasons I started only renting out dragons I wasn't attached to and also why I'm moving away from level 25 rentals.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> I did it!! I went for it and got an extra loga! So proud
> (I've been trying to save for a while, and i still have 300k left yay)



Nice! I'm looking forward to tracking their prices a few months down the road, after a few more windows have been opened ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I put all of my materials up for sale as I don't care to make anything from the next few levels of alchemy and I really hope they sell. Now I just need to list the freaking ton of stones and battle items I am never going to use.


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh, I finally got the accent!






Now all I need are: - ethereal entourage
- paunchy red percher
- sakura flowerfall
- golden wing silks { possibly }

q v q


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Oh, I finally got the accent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need are: - ethereal entourage
> - paunchy red percher
> - sakura flowerfall
> - golden wing silks { possibly }
> 
> q v q



That accent is so cute ~

Also, I just realized... When did you change your username? o: I just realized who you are.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

tamagotchi said:


> Oh, I finally got the accent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need are: - ethereal entourage
> - paunchy red percher
> - sakura flowerfall
> - golden wing silks { possibly }
> 
> q v q



I'm dying over that accent. I need tiny ghosties!


----------



## Irarina

tamagotchi said:


> Oh, I finally got the accent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need are: - ethereal entourage
> - paunchy red percher
> - sakura flowerfall
> - golden wing silks { possibly }
> 
> q v q



This is so cute <3 Love how you style it.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> That accent is so cute ~
> 
> Also, I just realized... When did you change your username? o: I just realized who you are.



Oh, haha, I changed it a while ago! I totally forgot to say who I was. ^^


Also, thank you all!! the accent is called Spooky Friends and I got it from > this < thread, but it seems like they're on the AH now!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Crying, he finally grew up for his mini-me skin to be added. I love how subtle it is but it looks like he's licking that gem. uwu

(Can you spot the baby Coatl?)


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you newbies learned this yet?? But don't breed dragons that are on loan to you/that you're borrowing/using as collateral. It's extremely disrespectful, and I found out that someone I loaned my 25s to did this today. Needless to say, I'm extremely pissed off.



So sorry that happened, I hope you get them all back soon.



tamagotchi said:


> Oh, I finally got the accent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need are: - ethereal entourage
> - paunchy red percher
> - sakura flowerfall
> - golden wing silks { possibly }
> 
> q v q



That looks fantastic, so pretty :3. So tempted by that accent but really should save gems.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Crying, he finally grew up for his mini-me to be added. I love how subtle it is but it looks like he's licking that gem. uwu



He looks awesome ^^, I think gembond works really well on male coatl's.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> He looks awesome ^^, I think gembond works really well on male coatl's.



Thanks, yeah I love the gembond on the coatl's because of their little crowns and the wing tips, but I was talking about the tiny baby coatl, the larger coatl was bought specifically to house the baby as an accent. Can you spot him?


----------



## tamagotchi

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Crying, he finally grew up for his mini-me skin to be added. I love how subtle it is but it looks like he's licking that gem. uwu
> 
> (Can you spot the baby Coatl?)



Haha omg, that accent is so cute! Cute little baby companion. Very well hidden. :3


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thanks, yeah I love the gembond on the coatl's because of their little crowns and the wing tips, but I was talking about the tiny baby coatl, the larger coatl was bought specifically to house the baby as an accent. Can you spot him?



Ohh yes I see him now, lol totally missed it because I was quick reading on my tablet . Aww that's pretty cute . I think I've seen that accent before, it works really well with your coatl . I like subtle things looks like that, it's why I chose green birds for my nature coatl .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

tamagotchi said:


> Haha omg, that accent is so cute! Cute little baby companion. Very well hidden. :3





FancyThat said:


> Ohh yes I see him now, lol totally missed it because I was quick reading on my tablet . Aww that's pretty cute . I think I've seen that accent before, it works really well with your coatl . I like subtle things looks like that, it's why I chose green birds for my nature coatl .



Thanks. I love how cleverly hidden he is in there, that was whole purpose in buying a full white dreg. I really need to find some cute accessories to go on him that wont hide his mini though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've had the worst luck with clutches this time around, on my old account I used to get 4-5's all the time, now every nest has been one or two eggs. =[


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. done


----------



## Lancelot

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, I have free dragons for anyone that's interested. They are on Page 5 of my lair and the user name Is PrayingMantis. There's a Seafoam, Pink and  Banana Adult  Coatl, XXX Obsidian Imperials and  XXY Nocturnes (Midnight and Maize).



Please may I have Tiberius? My ign is Sabaody


----------



## Prabha

Is anyone from Ice or Lightning flight? I'm contemplating on switching flights but I like their personality decriptions the best..
also can anybody reccommend any other really nice flights


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Please may I have Tiberius? My ign is Sabaody



Yep. Sending over now


----------



## Prabha

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, I have free dragons for anyone that's interested. They are on Page 5 of my lair and the user name Is PrayingMantis. There's a Seafoam, Pink and  Banana Adult  Coatl, XXX Obsidian Imperials and  XXY Nocturnes (Midnight and Maize).



Ooh! Can I have Hayka?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Prabha said:


> Ooh! Can I have Hayka?



Sure sending over now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spent all of my money on a cutie blood baby. That's what I get for "just looking" I should have known better. >.<





- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, here is my (cheaply) gened, scattered, and breed changed gen one I posted the other day when he was a sad basic orange and sand colored fae! Big difference and now I actually am going to breed him for White-Red-Red breeding project. =D


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also, here is my (cheaply) gened, scattered, and breed changed gen one I posted the other day when he was a sad basic orange and sand colored fae! Big difference and now I actually am going to breed him for White-Red-Red breeding project. =D



Oh wow, a triple gened Skydancer already. o: very impressive. That inspires me to work on geneing up my own gen 1s.


----------



## Lancelot

THANKS PRAYINGMANTIS :}


----------



## Prabha

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sure sending over now



Thank you!


----------



## Xanarcah

Related, so last night I caved and bought two more Gen 1s. .-.





Storm/Rose/Stonewash





Ice/Lavender/Steel

They both have so much potential, but I'm not 100% sure I want to commit to geneing them up yet. (My other project gen 1s are still waiting on me)


----------



## DarkOnyx

I found a white/grey coatl.  She will be the replacement for my last Cruella. xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh with light at top dominance and the event coming tomorrow I'l be buying skins/accents for people


----------



## DarkOnyx

Can I buy 15k from anyone?  I have the 100 tbt. ^-^


----------



## Creeper$

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, I have free dragons for anyone that's interested. They are on Page 5 of my lair and the user name Is PrayingMantis. There's a Seafoam, Pink and  Banana Adult  Coatl, XXX Obsidian Imperials and  XXY Nocturnes (Midnight and Maize).
> 
> 
> Hayka  and Tiberius are now  on reserve



I'm assuming kitty isn't available, but it dosen't hurt to ask?


----------



## Irarina

My second nest hatched today! Anyone can give me tips how to price the babies? I don't know what to ask for them





Aqua Basic
White Shimmer
Green Smoke






Seafoam Basic
Obsidian Shimmer
Ivory Smoke






Aqua Basic
Stonewash Shimmer
Avocado Smoke


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> Is anyone from Ice or Lightning flight? I'm contemplating on switching flights but I like their personality decriptions the best..
> also can anybody reccommend any other really nice flights



lightning is pretty dominance related, we have things such as dom raffles, a whole slideshow on doninance, battlestone banks, and lv 25 rentals / training threads. (probs normal but i still find it weird haha) it's a bigger community i guess, but we're pretty friendly, i think. i haven't been super into the lightning forums and such, but i'd recommend joining if you like dominance (we have a couple of raffles and threads that contribute to dominance), want beautiful eggs and eyes, and don't mind not having a super tight community (we might be closer but i have no clue). we also have an affinity for spreadsheets, literally everything is secretly a spreadshet. why are you leaving the fire flight?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I might sell collectibles for a sprite or two


----------



## Forek

I don't think I'll get back in the game. I don't really like website game, more into MMOs. D:


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> lightning is pretty dominance related, we have things such as dom raffles, a whole slideshow on doninance, battlestone banks, and lv 25 rentals / training threads. (probs normal but i still find it weird haha) it's a bigger community i guess, but we're pretty friendly, i think. i haven't been super into the lightning forums and such, but i'd recommend joining if you like dominance (we have a couple of raffles and threads that contribute to dominance), want beautiful eggs and eyes, and don't mind not having a super tight community (we might be closer but i have no clue). we also have an affinity for spreadsheets, literally everything is secretly a spreadshet. why are you leaving the fire flight?



aaah you replied ur the best
Wow lightning sounds really interactive and busy! I like it.
I'm leaving fire flight because .. Well I find it a little boring. I really don't want to come across as rude or anything
I just really don't feel like I fit in there, and there's barely any fun events or anything cool in the private forums..
I thought lightning was a pretty cool flight and I've heard good things about it from others, so I'm debating between that and ice c:

____
welp I have no use for tbt anymore since you can't buy games anymore ;w; anybody want 1.5k in exchange for fr stuff


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> aaah you replied ur the best
> Wow lightning sounds really interactive and busy! I like it.
> I'm leaving fire flight because .. Well I find it a little boring. I really don't want to come across as rude or anything
> I just really don't feel like I fit in there, and there's barely any fun events or anything cool in the private forums..
> I thought lightning was a pretty cool flight and I've heard good things about it from others, so I'm debating between that and ice c:
> 
> ____
> welp I have no use for tbt anymore since you can't buy games anymore ;w; anybody want 1.5k in exchange for fr stuff



oh.. that makes me sad because i wanted to join the fire flight *sigh* um well i'd definitely think it over a couple times considering how much it costs to switch again. we're also very organized and i'm super excited for the thundercrack carnivale because there's some cool events planned c: also we have a lair expansion and breed change support group where you donate a couple thousand treasure each week and it goes to whoevers at the top of the list. um if you're still interested in my easter egg collectible i can sell it to you for 1k?? unless you want a loga for 1.2k (i think thats the running price)


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> oh.. that makes me sad because i wanted to join the fire flight *sigh* um well i'd definitely think it over a couple times considering how much it costs to switch again. we're also very organized and i'm super excited for the thundercrack carnivale because there's some cool events planned c: also we have a lair expansion and breed change support group where you donate a couple thousand treasure each week and it goes to whoevers at the top of the list. um if you're still interested in my easter egg collectible i can sell it to you for 1k?? unless you want a loga for 1.2k (i think thats the running price)



Yeah there's barely any fun events, but the people are very nice. (People on fr are nice in general though..)
Is lightning a competitve flight? I like competitive sort of things a lot, but not too extreme. 
Yay! I think I'll join once my pastels hatch their egg. Sounds so fun!

I'm not into collectables anymore since they hold to no value to me anymore ;w; but I'm interested in that Loga for sure!
The lowest AH price is 125,000 k which is equivalent to 8.3k (going by 15kt = 100 tbt) but I'll pay 1k for it if you'd like!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Almost the light event yaay


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> Yeah there's barely any fun events, but the people are very nice. (People on fr are nice in general though..)
> Is lightning a competitve flight? I like competitive sort of things a lot, but not too extreme.
> Yay! I think I'll join once my pastels hatch their egg. Sounds so fun!
> 
> I'm not into collectables anymore since they hold to no value to me anymore ;w; but I'm interested in that Loga for sure!
> The lowest AH price is 125,000 k which is equivalent to 8.3k (going by 15kt = 100 tbt) but I'll pay 1k for it if you'd like!



hm, maybe? i remember seeing some team threads, but we are considered a dominance oriented flight so i guess so! oh.. had no clue it was worth that much XD i'd sell mine at 1.2 or 1.3 then, but i'll probably check in and see if anyone's still buying treasure beforehand! i'll definitely PM you when i decide


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> hm, maybe? i remember seeing some team threads, but we are considered a dominance oriented flight so i guess so! oh.. had no clue it was worth that much XD i'd sell mine at 1.2 or 1.3 then, but i'll probably check in and see if anyone's still buying treasure beforehand! i'll definitely PM you when i decide



please do! I really want one c: & thanks for helping me out w/ lightning!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Almost the light event yaay



What is that?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> What is that?



It's the Brightshine Jubilee!!! 
It's the next FR day and it's the light flights event. The boards there have been crazy with the preparation and raffles


----------



## Xanarcah

Light's festival, Brightshine Jubilee, is tomorrow! It's also the first festival in the new cycle of familiars and themed apparel, I'm excited to see what they are! 

Since they're changing the way some of the items retire, I'm going to wait to post my full festival guide until the announcement. I'll post the festival basics as soon as I get home in like half an hour ~


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's the Brightshine Jubilee!!!
> It's the next FR day and it's the light flights event. The boards there have been crazy with the preparation and raffles



o wow
is there events like that for other flights?


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Light's festival, Brightshine Jubilee, is tomorrow! It's also the first festival in the new cycle of familiars and themed apparel, I'm excited to see what they are!
> 
> Since they're changing the way some of the items retire, I'm going to wait to post my full festival guide until the announcement. I'll post the festival basics as soon as I get home in like half an hour ~



Please do c: I don't even know what to do for this festival.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Light's festival, Brightshine Jubilee, is tomorrow! It's also the first festival in the new cycle of familiars and themed apparel, I'm excited to see what they are!
> 
> Since they're changing the way some of the items retire, I'm going to wait to post my full festival guide until the announcement. I'll post the festival basics as soon as I get home in like half an hour ~


New familiars?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> o wow
> is there events like that for other flights?



I dunno tbh. I've only been in the past two events (water, and I think nature)


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> o wow
> is there events like that for other flights?



yeah, each flight has their own holiday in the last week of the month!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody wants to buy some gems I am currently selling 403 of them at 1:580. First come first serve! I really need the treasure to upgrade my lair.


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> yeah, each flight has their own holiday in the last week of the month!



Does lightning? ...for.. future reference


----------



## cheezyfries

Prabha said:


> Does lightning? ...for.. future reference



heheh yes we do!! its in july and its called the thundercrack carnivale c:


----------



## Xanarcah

*OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*

Each Flight has their own elemental festival at the end of a designated month. June is Light's month, with the Brightshine Jubilee!

During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for festival apparel and familiar at the Festive Favors booth. You can either fight in the coliseum for the currency (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), or find it by gathering in the same region as the festival. The next festival is Light's, so gather in Light and fight Light monsters! : D Light's currency is the Immaculate Tablet. 

Traditionally, the Festive Favors booth sells 1 flight emblem, 1 familiar, 1 themed apparel that is part of a set, and 1 apparel item unique to the flight festival. They cost between 30 and 65 currency each. 

This Brightshine will be special because it marks the beginning of the 3rd year on FR! The first festival year's familiar set was the Sprite collection with Armbands as the themed apparel. This past year was the Bears and the Sashes. There was a poll as to what the new year's apparel should be, and the results should be released right after rollover tonight~

There will also be 6 skins and 6 accents for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're 35k each, but you can get them for cheaper (29,750) by having someone from Light buy them for you (provided they win Dom the week before). We have a few TBTers in Light here, so I encourage people to ask them to buy skins/accents. 

In the Coliseum and also with Digging, you can find chests containing 6 of the accents/skins. Don't open them. D: They're usually worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth, especially around the end of the week. 

Here is a magnificent guide to which coliseum venues are best to farm in for festival currency! It's not fully up to date right now because no one is sure which chests will drop from which monsters, but check back on it tomorrow and it should be more or less complete by then!


* This festival is going to be a bit chaotic because not only is the new familiar and themed apparel set due to be released, but they're changing up how some of the items retire. In the previous year, the emblem would always come back in the next year, the Sash would retire, the special apparel would retire, but the familiars would come back in a special event in December called Night of the Nocturne. There was chaos over this decision when people saw what it actually did to the economy, so a month or two ago there was another poll to decide how retiring of this year's items would be handled. We assume that the results are going to be released with the festival announcement after rollover tonight, so stay tuned for that~



Ways to profit from festivals: 

- Sell your currency early in the week. Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for around 2k each. It _usually_ drops around the middle of the week and ends up around 500t each at the end. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. I usually find around 1 currency for every minute spent farming in the coliseum, so that ends up being 60/hour. Imagine 60k+ per hour in profits. 

- Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later. They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time for them to go up in value, but it's a good investment. 
*I'll post about which Festive Favors items are the best investments as soon as they announce how retiring them is going to work

- Sell your Coli drops. After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities, especially now that Alchemy has bumped up the prices on so many formerly cheap items. 

- Train fodder dragons to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? 



That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!
I'm serious, walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them.


----------



## Prabha

I have a question! of course its me
In the coli, where are the _most_ light monsters found? Is there some statistic on that xD 

Also! Will the skins and accents in the market place be quickly sold out? Or will everyone have a chance to get one?
Thank you for making that! I would've been in the dark tomorrow since I had no idea what a light festival was


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I heard the arena is good for farming currency? Also if anyone wants me to buy them stuff lmk! I'm in light


----------



## Luminescence

Prabha said:


> I have a question! of course its me
> In the coli, where are the _most_ light monsters found? Is there some statistic on that xD
> 
> Also! Will the skins and accents in the market place be quickly sold out? Or will everyone have a chance to get one?
> Thank you for making that! I would've been in the dark tomorrow since I had no idea what a light festival was



Hope you don't mind me answering this - Yes, the guide Xan linked lists which venues are best to farm in during each festival, as well as percentages for each. For light, the Arena seems to be the recommended venue. 

Festival accents and skins, like any other marketplace items, will be sold out, and quickly. Usually you'll be able to grab them more easily towards the end of the event (which is what I do, honestly) since by then the majority of players will have already bought their skins of choice, or gotten them dropped in Coli or from Digging.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I have a question! of course its me
> In the coli, where are the _most_ light monsters found? Is there some statistic on that xD
> 
> Also! Will the skins and accents in the market place be quickly sold out? Or will everyone have a chance to get one?
> Thank you for making that! I would've been in the dark tomorrow since I had no idea what a light festival was



The most Light monsters are in the Arena (17% Light). In addition, the Arena also has 28% Neutral monsters, which also drop currency and chests. The Arena is one of my very favorite places to farm because a dragon with 125+ str can OHKO any of the monsters in the Arena. Also, the food and material/trinket drops are really good. 

Skins and Accents sell really fast the first two days of the festival. Because everyone wants them now now now. Around the middle of the week, like Tuesday and Wednesday, they just sort of sit in the mp and are easy to buy. I'd recommend asking someone in Light to buy on these days. : D 


And no problem. : D I've actually been posting that same guide since April, just with various little tweaks to flights, etc. 

I hope you enjoy your first FR festival, make sure to use all your gathering turns in Light tomorrow~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Usually you'll be able to grab them more easily towards the end of the event (which is what I do, honestly) since by then the majority of players will have already bought their skins of choice, or gotten them dropped in Coli or from Digging.



Except don't wait until Saturday to buy them. Saturday is generally hellish to snipe in the mp because aaalll the last minute buyers are trying to get their skins. I waited til Saturday once (because I didn't have any money at all until like 9pm Sat night) and it was probably the most stressful festival experience I've ever had. xD; 

So, uh, don't procrastinate on it like I did.


----------



## cheezyfries

is the coli on mobile being weird for ahyone else? the option to fight monsters is gone and sprites are all over the place..


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> is the coli on mobile being weird for ahyone else? the option to fight monsters is gone and sprites are all over the place..



It's working for me :0
What mobile device do you use? If it's Apple, ios 7 & 8 are notoriously screwed up with FR


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> is the coli on mobile being weird for ahyone else? the option to fight monsters is gone and sprites are all over the place..



That happens on my ipad sometimes


----------



## Prabha

So for gathering tomorrow, should we choose the digging or scavenging option? (Uuugh im still on level 4 for digging darn)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> So for gathering tomorrow, should we choose the digging or scavenging option? (Uuugh im still on level 4 for digging darn)



Pretty sure digging is for chests


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> is the coli on mobile being weird for ahyone else? the option to fight monsters is gone and sprites are all over the place..



Works fine for me, I'm on an Android.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> So for gathering tomorrow, should we choose the digging or scavenging option? (Uuugh im still on level 4 for digging darn)



Digging if you want chests, Scavenging if you want eggs. Both are good options, it just depends on what appeals to you most.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, from what I understand, being at a really low level in Gathering is either better or doesn't affect your chances of getting currency. : D


----------



## Naiad

//looks at level 25 digging

goodbye cruel world 

I hope FR implements the gathering fix/coli update soon :0


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> It's working for me :0
> What mobile device do you use? If it's Apple, ios 7 & 8 are notoriously screwed up with FR



noo yeah it's an iphone  rip getting lots of immaculate tablets


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> noo yeah it's an iphone  rip getting lots of immaculate tablets


Does coli function well on your iphone? Mine just lags like crazy when I use it. zzz


----------



## Kenshingumi

I just checked mines and i got some cool looking babies that just hatched.


----------



## rosabelle

Also, tfw you find the perfect mate for your dragon but when you scry them, they're related. ;u;


----------



## Kenshingumi

rosabelle said:


> Does coli function well on your iphone? Mine just lags like crazy when I use it. zzz



It does work, just really slow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Also, tfw you find the perfect mate for your dragon but when you scry them, they're related. ;u;



You cant breed still? Just kidding of course.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Kenshingumi

I think that might just work, when i cleared mines earlier it started running fast.


----------



## rosabelle

Kenshingumi said:


> It does work, just really slow.





Cuppycakez said:


> Try clearing your phones cache maybe? I hear them telling people that all the time, not sure if that actually helps.



Ahh yea thats the case for me. I coli mostly on my laptop anyway but it would be fun to be able to on my phone. zzz I'll try clearing anyway and see if it'll work. Thanks 



Kenshingumi said:


> You cant breed still? Just kidding of course.



I like my dragons in breeding pairs hehe though I don't breed them


----------



## cheezyfries

Cuppycakez said:


> Try clearing your phones cache maybe? I hear them telling people that all the time, not sure if that actually helps.



i did that and it now works! a little laggy but i should be able to grind  thank you!!


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> //looks at level 25 digging
> 
> goodbye cruel world
> 
> I hope FR implements the gathering fix/coli update soon :0



What's wrong with having such a high level in digging?


also if anyone wants to sell me any fr stuff for tbt, im down


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> What's wrong with having such a high level in digging?



I think having a higher level means the pool of items you can gather from increases. Like, at certain levels new items get added to the pool. But that means items that were available from the beginning are rare to get because you have access to more things. So it's easy for new users to get eggs while older users may never see them again.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How much treasure could I get with this much? I'm terrible at math


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much treasure could I get with this much? I'm terrible at math



1,770,300 if you're going by 100 TBT = 15kT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> 1,770,300 if you're going by 100 TBT = 15kT



Oof still not enought to get the sprite I wanted :<


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oof still not enought to get the sprite I wanted :<



Which sprite are you trying to get?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Which sprite are you trying to get?



Eithr lightning, or arcane, or maybe ice. I saw a lightning sprite being sold for 1,500,000 but idk where it went. Ice is selling for gems and I dunno if that's enough to convert it


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Eithr lightning, or arcane, or maybe ice. I saw a lightning sprite being sold for 1,500,000 but idk where it went. Ice is selling for gems and I dunno if that's enough to convert it



1,770,300t is roughly 3000g at a 590 rate, so it looks like you might be a bit short for all three of them in gems. But Lightning's pretty close in treasure, you'd only be around 200k short for that one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*UNRELATED PSA*

Spring's Breath is cycling out of the mp tonight. There are currently like 250 of them in the mp right now, so grab one if you think you'll want to dress up your dragons with one (or more) later this year~


----------



## Astro0

Is anyone else entering the comic contest?? I'm just getting started on mine and i'm feeling nervous for no reason hehe


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> 1,770,300t is roughly 3000g at a 590 rate, so it looks like you might be a bit short for all three of them in gems. But Lightning's pretty close in treasure, you'd only be around 200k short for that one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *UNRELATED PSA*
> 
> Spring's Breath is cycling out of the mp tonight. There are currently like 250 of them in the mp right now, so grab one if you think you'll want to dress up your dragons with one (or more) later this year~



thank you for letting us know, finn now looks a lot better with one


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> 1,770,300t is roughly 3000g at a 590 rate, so it looks like you might be a bit short for all three of them in gems. But Lightning's pretty close in treasure, you'd only be around 200k short for that one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *UNRELATED PSA*
> 
> Spring's Breath is cycling out of the mp tonight. There are currently like 250 of them in the mp right now, so grab one if you think you'll want to dress up your dragons with one (or more) later this year~



Oh what is mp?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> Oh what is mp?



Marketplace

Thanks for the heads up! Need to sell stuff


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Marketplace
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Need to sell stuff



Thank you for answering!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Still selling my gems, I might be willing to make a deal for TBT peeps because I love you all so much. <3 Got 903 for sale maybe I'll decrease it to 1:550t for you guyses if anybody is interested. I just really need to expand my lair because I've got babies coming. >.<


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Still selling my gems, I might be willing to make a deal for TBT peeps because I love you all so much. <3 Got 903 for sale maybe I'll decrease it to 1:550t for you guyses if anybody is interested. I just really need to expand my lair because I've got babies coming. >.<



I'm interested ;u; though I'll have to see first how much I'll spend this BSJ cause I'll be taking advantage of discounts. Hehe


----------



## Astro0

i CANNOT wait to see the new familiar set, i'm like, so giddy with excitement haha!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Woop woop. 35 minutes left


----------



## rosabelle

Hype hype hyyyype
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧ Bring on the glitter storm (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I hope the familiars are better then the bears. I was going to collect them but they weren't appealing to me


----------



## cheezyfries

when will the brightshine jubilee start?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## cheezyfries

Cuppycakez said:


> A couple minutes after roll over.  They'll make a post on the front page.



(sorry for all the noob questions) but when is rollover? thank you!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh the familiar looks niiiice!!!!


----------



## rosabelle

omg everything looks amazing

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> (sorry for all the noob questions) but when is rollover? thank you!



it's rollover right now. The site goes down for maintenance for 30 mins every 12mn fr time.


----------



## Cuppycakez

...


----------



## Astro0

I LOVE EVERYTHING I CANNOT WAIT I NEED TO GRIND ALL DAMN NIGHT FOR 5000000 OF EVERYTHING


----------



## Lancelot

ES STARTEDDD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It's so laggy I swear


----------



## Peisinoe

LOVE THE CROWNS


----------



## Xanarcah

_This holiday season, the emblems (as usual) and *crowns will cycle*, while the *65-currency apparel and holiday familiar will retire*_

Time to bring my A Game this year ~

Also, everything looks great! I need all the things!


----------



## Lancelot

SOO laggy omg Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nooo I missed out on the accent of radiance for my guardian :c


----------



## tamagotchi

ok i just saw the crown I NEED IT IM ONLY BUYIONG THAT I NEED IT


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey, Xarazura won in the skin contest! : D

Big congrats to her!


----------



## tamagotchi

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lancelot

Yay I got ancient radiance for my guardian!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please could someone sell me treasure for TBt .-. I spent all mine :X


----------



## tamagotchi

*Luffy*, as *Naiad's *friend, you need to give back her dragons and offspring. Clearly she is upset about this and she doesn't want to make this public but I'm not going to sit around and wait for things to pile up. Those dragons were loaned to you for you to use in the Coliseum, not to breed *without permission*. They were free, too, so the fact that you're saying you're only giving her "at most, half" of the offspring of *her *dragons that *she *loaned you for *free*, is bs.

'm not trying to start drama, by the way, but this needs to stop. And in no way am I trying to target you, either, I have nothing against you so please don't take this the wrong way. Sorry to have to put this publicly.


But on the topic of the Jubilee, the skins are really nice, and I quite like the apparel. Good luck to everyone, I gathered 21 stone thingies today. : )


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> I'm interested ;u; though I'll have to see first how much I'll spend this BSJ cause I'll be taking advantage of discounts. Hehe



Let me know, when you find out how much you want you can just shoot me a message on FR name is TurtBurglar, I'll be grinding on there all night >.<


----------



## Lancelot

I dont feel it's fair that I have to give her ALL the offspring when, personally, Im a giant noob at this game and know nothing about it. I didn't know it was wrong to breed them and I said I'm sorry for doing so but I also think they are half mine so I will give he, at most half.
It's jsut a name on a dragon's profile so tbh I don't really see what the big fuss is. I said I will give them, and half the offspring, back asap but I'm not changing my mind... It's just a game .-.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cry, was going to buy the pretty accent but the last few sold right as i looked at them, so I grabbed the spiral skin instead. I think they're gone now too! >.< Now I just need to get my 16s up to 17 so I can do arena and get all the things!


----------



## tamagotchi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I dont feel it's fair that I have to give her ALL the offspring when, personally, Im a giant noob at this game and know nothing about it. I didn't know it was wrong to breed them and I said I'm sorry for doing so but I also think they are half mine so I will give he, at most half.
> It's jsut a name on a dragon's profile so tbh I don't really see what the big fuss is. I said I will give them, and half the offspring, back asap but I'm not changing my mind... It's just a game .-.



How are the offspring yours? The parent dragons (Well, at least the level 25s) aren't yours, you're simply borrowing them, they were loaned to you. How does that make the offspring yours?

(again I'm sorry, I'm not trying to pick a fight lol.)


----------



## Lancelot

tamagotchi said:


> How are the offspring yours? The parent dragons (Well, at least the level 25s) aren't yours, you're simply borrowing them, they were loaned to you. How does that make the offspring yours?
> 
> (again I'm sorry, I'm not trying to pick a fight lol.)



I think you'll find half the breeding pair is mine, ergo half mine.


----------



## tamagotchi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think you'll find half the breeding pair is mine, ergo half mine.



I think you'll find that half that the dragons you bred without permission are *Naiad*'s.


----------



## Lancelot

Thats why I said i'll give her half of the offspring >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also all she is going to do with the offspring is sell them or exalt them. The 2 dragons she lent me have 12 offspring in total. Over 2/3 of of them have been exalted and the rest  dont belong to Gou anymore.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I want all the crowns, have me some royal af dregs. OMFG. The familiar though reminds me of a glowing slenderman RIP


----------



## Astro0

Guys, please take this to inbox or VM!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I want all the crowns, have me some royal af dregs. OMFG. The familiar though reminds me of a glowing slenderman RIP



I LOOOVE the familiar hehe! i already have 2 dragons i definitely need crowns for, but i need to wait for the other festivals to get the right colours!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gahh I dunno which dragon to hook up with apparel from the event and AH. Any suggestions which dragon I should choose?


----------



## tamagotchi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats why I said i'll give her half of the offspring >_>



You're not seeing the point. The dragons never belonged to you. They belonged to *Naiad*. The dragons were loaned to you. They were loaned to you to use in the Coliseum. They were never loaned to you for you to breed. The dragons never belonged to you, meaning that you did not have the right to breed them without permission. Some people do not like having their dragons bred because of lore, appearance, or other things. Obviously this was the case with *Naiad*. You did not have the right to breed them, nor do you have the right to keep half of the offspring they will produce because you did not have permission in the first place. The dragons are not yours, you didn't ask for permission.

And I'm sorry if I sound like a huge ******* because quite frankly I am. It's 4 in the morning, I haven't slept, and I have things to do rather than arguing about dragon offspring.

Either way you and *Naiad *can work something out because I don't really want to clog up the thread and/or have it closed. Sorry for the scene.



And again, congrats to Xara for winning the skin contest!! It looks wonderful!! I might have to buy it for one of my not so pretty Imperial boys, lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> Guys, please take this to inbox or VM!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I LOOOVE the familiar hehe! i already have 2 dragons i definitely need crowns for, but i need to wait for the other festivals to get the right colours!



I am stoked about the crowns! I am def going to have a sick collection of them by the end of the year. And even though I am not a huge fan of the familiars of course I am going to get them all anyways. I already got my first skin and am trying to grind the arena with my level 16 dregs v carefully. I have to main menu after like each round. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gahh I dunno which dragon to hook up with apparel from the event and AH. Any suggestions which dragon I should choose?



All of em. I try to dress up my perm dragons only so I know they're perm.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> All of em. I try to dress up my perm dragons only so I know they're perm.



I meant one dragon  i'd find it boring if they all wore the brightshine stuff plus other things


----------



## Lancelot

tamagotchi said:


> -snip-



Im not arguing about it as I have a variety of things I could say in reply to this but I'm only giving her half the offspring and she can take it or leave it.


----------



## tamagotchi

BTW I bred 3 triplets, all girls, look exactly the same. They're quite cute. c:

//edit - nvm, one of the triplets is Royal/Royal/Royal, not Royal/Royal/Violet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im not arguing about it as I have a variety of things I could say in reply to this but I'm only giving her half the offspring and she can take it or leave it.



ok buddy man you do that and keep the offspring of the dragons that arent yours


----------



## Lancelot

tamagotchi said:


> BTW I bred 3 triplets, all girls, look exactly the same. They're quite cute. c:
> 
> //edit - nvm, one of the triplets is Royal/Royal/Royal, not Royal/Royal/Violet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ok buddy man you do that and keep the offspring of the dragons that arent yours



So much for not wanting to start an argument. They are half mine, deal with it.


----------



## tamagotchi

Monkey D Luffy said:


> So much for not wanting to start an argument. They are half mine, deal with it.



ok sweetums you do you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I meant one dragon  i'd find it boring if they all wore the brightshine stuff plus other things



Probably your fiery looking mirror or Flint, they would go well with the yellowy stuff, or someone with lots of blue or purple because it will clash in a good way. I am probably going to put the grown on my starter because he the king

- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> BTW I bred 3 triplets, all girls, look exactly the same. They're quite cute. c:
> 
> //edit - nvm, one of the triplets is Royal/Royal/Royal, not Royal/Royal/Violet



*grabby hands* How much are you selling them? (even though I have too many girls already and literally no space atm)


----------



## tamagotchi

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Probably your fiery looking mirror or Flint, they would go well with the yellowy stuff, or someone with lots of blue or purple because it will clash in a good way. I am probably going to put the grown on my starter because he the king
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *grabby hands* How much are you selling them? (even though I have too many girls already and literally no space atm)



You can have one for free, I'm a bit lazy for selling right now so feel free to send a CR if you want one!
(User: Gacha)


----------



## cheezyfries

woohoo, the apparel will look GREAT on scapolite i think, what even are the familiars? are they soldiers? oh and another noob question- does apparel show while in the coliseum?


----------



## Astro0

cheezyfries said:


> woohoo, the apparel will look GREAT on scapolite i think, what even are the familiars? are they soldiers? oh and another noob question- does apparel show while in the coliseum?



I think they're little protectors, so like soldiers!
And yes it does!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

tamagotchi said:


> You can have one for free, I'm a bit lazy for selling right now so feel free to send a CR if you want one!
> (User: Gacha)



*immediately exalts a dragon I don't care much about* Sending a CR right meow! <3 Thank you so much! EEEEEEEEEEE!<3<3


----------



## Forek

Wow, those are some mean looking dragons. Im gonna check mine, ( hopefully not hungry, i just fed them. ) and see how they are doing.


----------



## tamagotchi

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *immediately exalts a dragon I don't care much about* Sending a CR right meow! <3 Thank you so much! EEEEEEEEEEE!<3<3



CAT PUNS YISSS enjoy the baby!!! and its no problem at all!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

tamagotchi said:


> CAT PUNS YISSS enjoy the baby!!! and its no problem at all!!!



*petting the precious baby* Thank you so much! She is beyond precious!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ffff, I keep dying in the Arena. =[ And grinding the Delta gets me no experience, and grinding the Cave has too many non-lights. >.< I need all the tablets and all the skins and all the everything.


----------



## Astro0

my royal baby noc just got so much more royal!


----------



## Irarina

By according to Xanarcah guide, I just put in AH my 30 Immaculate for 60k. Hopefully they will sell *cross-fingers*


----------



## Autem

Really liking the new skins and apparel 

Is there anyone in light who could help me get the discount on the skins? Also, do certain skin chests only drop in certain areas?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> my royal baby noc just got so much more royal!



Wow, that is a really good match!


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> my royal baby noc just got so much more royal!



What the heck Astro how'd you get that so quickly!! I'm jealous.


----------



## Astro0

Does anyone know any good coli builds that uses anticipate?? i made a plumed anticipate and id love to use it on a dragon! any links would be 100% appreciated ^_^



tamagotchi said:


> What the heck Astro how'd you get that so quickly!! I'm jealous.



I have the familiar and the crown so far! Got lucky with digging this time around


----------



## Forek

Wow thats nice! What do you get from those light stuff you get from gathering now?


----------



## Astro0

Forek said:


> Wow thats nice! What do you get from those light stuff you get from gathering now?



Yes! digging or scavenging in light gives you immaculate tablets, which you can spend for items at festive favours!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I keep trying to avoid looking at what I am getting from the arena so when I go to my hoard and find a chest I'll be more surprised, for some reason I usually have more luck when I don't know I've gotten it. >.< Like during the greenskeeper I got a chest without even trying! Please let my blind faith guide the way!


----------



## tamagotchi

if anyone knows people who rent out level 25s for cheap, please let me know!! uu


----------



## Astro0

yeeee, my little angel!




i think i need to change his cape to match the blades now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> yeeee, my little angel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i need to change his cape to match the blades now



The blades just make me think of the celestial antelope

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, why was I never informed of adorable pansy familiars. Pansies are my fave flowers ever omfg, just spent all my money on them.. >.< NO REGRETS (well some regrets because I need dat money for things I really need...)


----------



## Astro0

felt motivated to save for a light sprite
checked AH
44000 gems is the cheapest right now
thats 25mil+ treasure
LEGIT HOW DO PEOPLE SAVE FOR THAT????


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

154672 is my new ID from registering in the window before last, 19397 was my original ID for my first account. I like how much shorter that ID is and also the repeating 9's... But it's lightning and I like my new name... >.< Such conflict.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to stop saying things, after saying how the blades looked like celestial antelope wings i bought this guy, and I am going to buy him a skydancer mate (if the seller is willing) and get them both the blades... >.<






Welp, now another breeding project... Why do I keep doing this? *sigh*


----------



## Peisinoe

I have dom discount!!

Also I need all the things


----------



## Autem

Peisinoe said:


> I have dom discount!!
> 
> Also I need all the things



Would you be able to buy skins for me? If so I'll send you a message with the skins and the money c: It's 29750 each right?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFirst chest! YASS!  Now just to get a billion more of them this week!
It's the core-burst.
(Only took me like... 4 hours on and off grinding...)

But would it be better to sell it now, towards the end of the festival, or after the festival is over?


----------



## Prabha

why did I fall asleep

is there anything left .-.
also I got a chest from digging, ... should I open it?


----------



## Autem

Prabha said:


> why did I fall asleep
> 
> is there anything left .-.
> also I got a chest from digging, ... should I open it?



I wouldn't open the chest, they're worth a lot more than skins by themselves later on


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> if anyone knows people who rent out level 25s for cheap, please let me know!! uu



No sweat, I've got you covered. 

Keep them through the end of the festival.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> felt motivated to save for a light sprite
> checked AH
> 44000 gems is the cheapest right now
> thats 25mil+ treasure
> LEGIT HOW DO PEOPLE SAVE FOR THAT????



At this point a lot of buyers are either aggressively trying to make money instead of just saving up what they normally get or they find they have a lot of stuff to liquidate and the amount they get from that is either enough or close to what the light sprite costs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Hello, Xanarcah
> 
> Your auction of Immaculate Tablet (5) was sold for 24000 treasure!
> You'll find 23760 treasure enclosed, after a processing fee of 240.


X several


...

What even happened last night?


----------



## Prabha

Yaaay! Found another chest in coli.
How much are they worth?


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> No sweat, I've got you covered.
> 
> Keep them through the end of the festival.



Woah, seriously?! Thank you so much, Xan! Are you sure you don't want any treasure or anything? I feel bad about not having to pay! >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TFW you finally got your crew to 17, get that triple Berserker on, and then wipe out mob after mob in the Arena using only scratch.


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Woah, seriously?! Thank you so much, Xan! Are you sure you don't want any treasure or anything? I feel bad about not having to pay! >.<



Yeah, don't worry about it. : D they've just been sitting around mooching in my lair, eating all my food and getting fat. Give them a good workout this week. 


Seriously, I have like 7 or 8 level 25 teams, fully stoned and everything, and I use what, 2 of them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> TFW you finally got your crew to 17, get that triple Berserker on, and then wipe out mob after mob in the Arena using only scratch.



Yesssss congrats on getting your team to 17! It's an amazing feeling, to go from struggling through enemies to cakewalking through them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Yesssss congrats on getting your team to 17! It's an amazing feeling, to go from struggling through enemies to cakewalking through them.



Thank you! And right after getting them up to seventeen I just got my second chest, and its thankfully a different one, this time I got the sunset sentinel chest! Eeee, I think this is the first time ever that I got *two* chests! But then again I used to be a lot less active!


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thank you! And right after getting them up to seventeen I just got my second chest, and its thankfully a different one, this time I got the sunset sentinel chest! Eeee, I think this is the first time ever that I got *two* chests! But then again I used to be a lot less active!



Ooh, second chest already? That's pretty impressive! I'm still at 0 right now. XD; got like 45mins before my shift starts, I'm hoping for at least one before I have to clock in.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, don't worry about it. : D they've just been sitting around mooching in my lair, eating all my food and getting fat. Give them a good workout this week.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have like 7 or 8 level 25 teams, fully stoned and everything, and I use what, 2 of them?



How do you do it? I seriously cannot save a thing, and you're over here with your 20 something level 25s 

Oh don't worry, they're already working out - they just helped me one of those crowns and a Brightheart Chest, they're pretty lucky! 
(They're really pretty too, two pure white ones and a really dark one, lol.)

(I still feel bad for using them though, I might have to send some treasure along with them when they get back home. > >)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Doe ayone have treasure they'd sell for 400 btb?


----------



## Luminescence

I'm really happy about the Illuminated Crown tbh.


----------



## Prabha

Does anyone else think the "shatter the night" skin is absolutley gorgeous? 

if I get a chest that has it.. I might keep it



edit: and woo! Another chest! Two chests so far. I think I've been grinding for 2 hours total so far.
Also bought that familiar, and the solar thing (forgot the name)


----------



## Forek

Heh, i got alot of those new light stuff.


----------



## Irarina

Prabha said:


> Does anyone else think the "shatter the night" skin is absolutley gorgeous?
> 
> if I get a chest that has it.. I might keep it
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and woo! Another chest! Two chests so far. I think I've been grinding for 2 hours total so far.
> Also bought that familiar, and the solar thing (forgot the name)



May I know where you grind? I have no luck so far.


----------



## tamagotchi

Irarina said:


> May I know where you grind? I have no luck so far.



I think the best places to grind this festival is the Arena and/or Sandswept Delta (My choice, lol.)

Here's a helpful thing to look at!


----------



## Prabha

Irarina said:


> May I know where you grind? I have no luck so far.



In the arena! Overall I think I've also got 100+ tablets from Arena too, in just a couple hours.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw! To anyone who has gotten chests, I'd trade my coreburst or brightheart chest for a nightshatter chest! (Love the skin in that chest!)


----------



## Forek

I got the Sentinel one, i got forgot what its called, but i sold it for 40k


----------



## Luminescence

Astro0 said:


> Does anyone know any good coli builds that uses anticipate?? i made a plumed anticipate and id love to use it on a dragon! any links would be 100% appreciated ^_^



You'll want some mage builds, then. Check this guide? It has a bunch of different mage builds depending on what role you want yours to be.




Prabha said:


> Btw! To anyone who has gotten chests, I'd trade my coreburst or brightheart chest for a nightshatter chest! (Love the skin in that chest!)



Check your mail


----------



## Prabha

Luminescence said:


> You'll want some mage builds, then. Check this guide? It has a bunch of different mage builds depending on what role you want yours to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your mail



GAAAAH! YAAY! I can't wait to use this skin eep! Thank you thank you thank you! Which chest of mine do you want in return?


----------



## Luminescence

Prabha said:


> GAAAAH! YAAY! I can't wait to use this skin eep! Thank you thank you thank you! Which chest of mine do you want in return?



I wouldn't mind that noc accent actually, but really you don't have to send anything back. I meant it more as a gift than a trade. <3


----------



## Prabha

Luminescence said:


> I wouldn't mind that noc accent actually, but really you don't have to send anything back. I meant it more as a gift than a trade. <3



I'd feel bad taking that from you, so I sent the box your way  thank you for your generosity though!


----------



## Forek

Btw, my account name is Blazetorch.  why did i just put that


----------



## Prabha

trying to sell tablets for a good price is pretty hard.

Edit: Third chest! Seems like the chests aren't worth too much though.. (Check AH)


----------



## DarkOnyx

How is everyone getting so many items so easily? I'm having trouble finding any light monsters. My dragons are too weak to go past coliseum lvl 2.


----------



## Irarina

Thanks for the tips. I am grinding at the right place now. Yayyy finally got a Brightheart chest but I really want the Nighshatter. Anyone wants to exchange with me? c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> trying to sell tablets for a good price is pretty hard.
> 
> Edit: Third chest! Seems like the chests aren't worth too much though.. (Check AH)



It's a delicate balance trying to find the right quantity vs price to get them to sell in the AH.

This festival may end up like nature where the chests are overall lower in value. That tends to happen when a lot of chests are find in the same venue. During festivals where only two or three chests max are found in any venue, there trends to be one or two 'rate' ones that shoot up in value. It's still early in the festival, though, so a pricy one may still emerge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> How is everyone getting so many items so easily? I'm having trouble finding any light monsters. My dragons are too weak to go past coliseum lvl 2.



Certain venues in the coliseum have different percentages of elemental monsters. Here's a great guide for which venues are best to farm in

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> How do you do it? I seriously cannot save a thing, and you're over here with your 20 something level 25s
> 
> Oh don't worry, they're already working out - they just helped me one of those crowns and a Brightheart Chest, they're pretty lucky!
> (They're really pretty too, two pure white ones and a really dark one, lol.)
> 
> (I still feel bad for using them though, I might have to send some treasure along with them when they get back home. > >)



Well, the easiest answer is that I'm insane. XD I dunno, sometimes I get really inspired to train a new team, then I get to like level 20 and get tired of it and forget and finish them off eventually. 

Congrats on your crown and chest! 

Fun fact: the two white/maize ones are a breeding pair that I decided to train because of their names. There imp used to belong to Cuppycakez~

(Sshh go buy yourself something you've been wanting with that treasure instead~)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Unf. Yass! Just got shatternight! So tempted to keep it, but I guess we'll see by the end of the festival. If I get multiple I will probably keep a copy. Marks my third chest now. But honestly I feel like I am getting more chests than I am tablets. What's up with that?


----------



## Prabha

I have 100 tablets if anyone has any offers


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> I have 100 tablets if anyone has any offers



Would you accept TBT bells? :0
I don't really have any use for them anymore, to be honest.

On a side note, I was lucky enough the get 4 chests in my first two hours whoopwhoop (1 Candor/2 Brightheart/1 Sunbeam Sentinel)


----------



## Xanarcah

Daaaang everyone is so lucky with chests! I can't wait to get home so I can farm for festival stuff tooooo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still buying treasure for 400 btb!


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Well, the easiest answer is that I'm insane. XD I dunno, sometimes I get really inspired to train a new team, then I get to like level 20 and get tired of it and forget and finish them off eventually.
> 
> Congrats on your crown and chest!
> 
> Fun fact: the two white/maize ones are a breeding pair that I decided to train because of their names. There imp used to belong to Cuppycakez~
> 
> (Sshh go buy yourself something you've been wanting with that treasure instead~)



Aw, Xanarcah, you're too kind! They all make a pretty great team, I haven't had any trouble battling with them!

Speaking of that, how's everyone's Coliseum grinding going? I've gotten 2 BrightHeart Chests, 3 Sunbeam Soldiers, and one of those fancy golden crowns.


----------



## Prabha

tamagotchi said:


> Speaking of that, how's everyone's Coliseum grinding going? I've gotten 2 BrightHeart Chests, 3 Sunbeam Soldiers, and one of those fancy golden crowns.



Pretty great! I've gotten the coreburst chest (which I traded for the nightshatter), brightheart chest, sunbeam sentinel chest, and sunbreak chest. So 4 chests on the four day! (hopefully I collect em all!)
I cashed in my tabs for solar blades, that snazzy familiar, and a crown. The rest I sold, and got myself a lightning egg + 50 gems.

so far, this is an amazing festival haha. sadly it's going to be one of the few days I have free time.


----------



## Naiad

I've got 4 Brightheart chests, 1 Candor, and 1 Sunbeam Sentinel so far. I'm trading Brightheart for pretty much anything else, although I'd prefer something I didn't already have :0

I got 1 Solar Blades, 5 Sunbeam Soldiers, and 1 Crown as well so far.


----------



## rosabelle

tamagotchi said:


> Speaking of that, how's everyone's Coliseum grinding going? I've gotten 2 BrightHeart Chests, 3 Sunbeam Soldiers, and one of those fancy golden crowns.



Ooh cool! I love the familiar and the apparel.  I'm doing good. I'm on my 5th stack of tablets. ;u; I've also gotten a couple of chests, mostly Brightheart. -_- I feel like its going to be like GG where in I got way too many Glade Golem chests and idk what to do with them. zzz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I dunno how you guys have been getting chests xD farmed the arena for an hour and onlgot 25 tablets


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I dunno how you guys have been getting chests xD farmed the arena for an hour and onlgot 25 tablets



Finding chests is all basically down to luck. xD; 

I found 0 last night and this morning. Then I went back and hit the Coli after dinner and now I have 4 chests.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like I've had a lot of luck with chests but like 0 luck with tablets. I've only been able to buy one crown and one soldier so far and I did a lot of coli today. >.< I really want to buy at least one more crown, two blades, and a few more soldiers for resale down the line. >.< At least I have my chests... *stroking chests*

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, something in my lair is really confusing me, I don't know if it's bug or what, but I have two newly born Skydancers, one is one week old and has 18 cool down days left, and then I have another one that is only 3 days old, and only has 12 cool down days left...


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like I've had a lot of luck with chests but like 0 luck with tablets. I've only been able to buy one crown and one soldier so far and I did a lot of coli today. >.< I really want to buy at least one more crown, two blades, and a few more soldiers for resale down the line. >.< At least I have my chests... *stroking chests*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO, something in my lair is really confusing me, I don't know if it's bug or what, but I have two newly born Skydancers, one is one week old and has 18 cool down days left, and then I have another one that is only 3 days old, and only has 12 cool down days left...








I assume you're talking about this boy? :0
He's a Gen One, so he was probably scrolled from a Plentiful (15 Day Cooldown) to a Skydancer (25 day Cooldown). This explains his shorter than usual Cooldown. ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> I assume you're talking about this boy? :0
> He's a Gen One, so he was probably scrolled from a Plentiful (15 Day Cooldown) to a Skydancer (25 day Cooldown). This explains his shorter than usual Cooldown. ^^



Haha, yeah I totally didn't think of that! He was a fae, I was the one who scrolled him, derp. Will he have the 25 cooldown once I breed him?


----------



## Forek

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I dunno how you guys have been getting chests xD farmed the arena for an hour and onlgot 25 tablets



Idk i went to level 10 area cuz my dragons are noobs and got a chest from the first battle. Its RnG really.


----------



## rosabelle

btw, I might start snipping the MP later or tomorrow for BSJ skins so if anyone wants me to snipe them some send me a PM w/ the list + treasure (29,750 ea or 357,000 for the whole set). This is my first time sniping skins for the festival so yea.  Username is Rosabelle (#149662).


----------



## cheezyfries

rosabelle said:


> btw, I might start snipping the MP later or tomorrow for BSJ skins so if anyone wants me to snipe them some send me a PM w/ the list + treasure (29,750 ea or 357,000 for the whole set). This is my first time sniping skins for the festival so yea.  Username is Rosabelle (#149662).



edit: nevermind, sending PM now ^^

i can't buy things via festive favors because my connection is horrible, could i send someone 75 immaculate tablets so that they can buy me a familiar and crown? thank you!


----------



## Autem

rosabelle said:


> btw, I might start snipping the MP later or tomorrow for BSJ skins so if anyone wants me to snipe them some send me a PM w/ the list + treasure (29,750 ea or 357,000 for the whole set). This is my first time sniping skins for the festival so yea.  Username is Rosabelle (#149662).



I'll send you a PM on FR


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> hello! i currently can't access flight rising because my connection is too slow and it doesn't work well right now.. could i get the imperial female accent? i don't remember the name but i remember seeing it >.< i'll pay you as soon as i can, probably in a day or so. hopefully my wi-fi ratings can prove that i'm trustworthy? thank you!



Sure. I'll send the accent when you can send the treasure  I'll snipe one now. It seems pretty popular since its always sold out in the MP. 



Autem said:


> I'll send you a PM on FR


Alrighty.


----------



## Autem

Any thoughts on which skins/accents to invest on? I'm really regretting not buying more curious companion accents cause they're worth so much now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> edit: nevermind, sending PM now ^^
> 
> i can't buy things via festive favors because my connection is horrible, could i send someone 75 immaculate tablets so that they can buy me a familiar and crown? thank you!



I can cheezy, my connection is great right meow. It's TurtBurglar


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I can cheezy, my connection is great right meow.



thank you ^^ what's your FR? i'll send them as fast as i can, but this connection couldn't properly load this page for like five minutes haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> thank you ^^ what's your FR? i'll send them as fast as i can, but this connection couldn't properly load this page for like five minutes haha



Sent. <3


----------



## rosabelle

Cheezy, I sent you the accent. 
Autem, got your message!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TFW you kill four Bonepriests in a mob and get 0 tablets. WTF.


----------



## rosabelle

Autem said:


> Any thoughts on which skins/accents to invest on? I'm really regretting not buying more curious companion accents cause they're worth so much now.


I'm not good at predicting the economy buuut in my opinion, it'll be the sundial stained glass and the guardian accents. Also, possibly the sun crystal. That's just me though I might be wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> TFW you kill four Bonepriests in a mob and get 0 tablets. WTF.



*pats* I know how that feels ;__;


----------



## Lancelot

Would anyone sell me treasure for TBT?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> *pats* I know how that feels ;__;



Yeah it's alright, at least I have all night at work to grind cause it's a very slow night. So maybe I'll get some more chests out of it UWU


----------



## Irarina

rosabelle said:


> btw, I might start snipping the MP later or tomorrow for BSJ skins so if anyone wants me to snipe them some send me a PM w/ the list + treasure (29,750 ea or 357,000 for the whole set). This is my first time sniping skins for the festival so yea.  Username is Rosabelle (#149662).



May I? I will PM you c:


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah it's alright, at least I have all night at work to grind cause it's a very slow night. So maybe I'll get some more chests out of it UWU


You can play while you work? ;A; ahh good luck anyway!  *fires glitter cannon for you*



Irarina said:


> May I? I will PM you c:


sure sure!  I'm done with Autem's so I'm free now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> You can play while you work? ;A; ahh good luck anyway!  *fires glitter cannon for you*


Yeah, I work a desk job in the middle of the night, so when I don't have work to do I have free reign of the computer, well the unblocked sites that is. =D *dancing in glitter*


----------



## Irarina

rosabelle said:


> You can play while you work? ;A; ahh good luck anyway!  *fires glitter cannon for you*
> 
> 
> sure sure!  I'm done with Autem's so I'm free now.



Thank you so much


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got two XXY cuties for sales! Both male.
Asking 15k a piece on them! Send me a CR if interested, first come first serve!


----------



## Lancelot

Would anyone like to buy an unhatched fire, light, lightning or water egg? :]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Would anyone like to buy an unhatched fire, light, lightning or water egg? :]



I would _like_ to, but I am le broke 5ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 spooki 4 me




am crai


----------



## Astro0

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Would anyone like to buy an unhatched fire, light, lightning or water egg? :]



I'm interested! how much/would you take tbt (if not i'm still interested)?


----------



## Lancelot

Astro0 said:


> I'm interested! how much/would you take tbt (if not i'm still interested)?



I would take tbt but I'd prefer fr treasure!

I dont really know how much they are worth, imma check the AH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Somewhere between 100k-150k each? :x


----------



## Astro0

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I would take tbt but I'd prefer fr treasure!
> 
> I dont really know how much they are worth, imma check the AH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Somewhere between 100k-150k each? :x



VMed!


----------



## Xanarcah

Using Immaculate Tablets to help fund my Gen 1 genes ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Using Immaculate Tablets to help fund my Gen 1 genes ~



I always get too impatient to save up for any good genes and just get all the sub-par ones. >.<


----------



## Lancelot

Where is the best place to grind for chests? .-.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Where is the best place to grind for chests? .-.



People say arena but I got all of mine from the delta and the caves, so I mean, whatever floats your boat. And I am getting more tablets from the training grounds then anything else.


----------



## Lancelot

Ive been training all day in the arena. No chests. Thats like 5 hours .-.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ive been training all day in the arena. No chests. Thats like 5 hours .-.



Yeah that was me last night, all the time in the arena, then i went to the cave and got one right away, and I got one from the delta too. So I've gotten two from the caves, one from delta, all in one day, I haven't been doing too much grinding today but got a lot of tablets

make that _two_ from the delta, just got another one! Got the candor


----------



## Prabha

Is anyone from light here? I want to get some skins from the marketplace! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

darn... The sun crystal skins are gone ;w; i cri eveytim


----------



## gnoixaim

Prabha said:


> Is anyone from light here? I want to get some skins from the marketplace!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> darn... The sun crystal skins are gone ;w; i cri eveytim



Which ones are you looking for? : )

*EDIT* You can send the treasure to me and I can grab them for you - I hit submit too quick, lol.


----------



## Lancelot




----------



## Prabha

gnoixaim said:


> Which ones are you looking for? : )
> 
> *EDIT* You can send the treasure to me and I can grab them for you - I hit submit too quick, lol.



Oh thanks! I want to try to get the sun crystal skin, sundaze, kingsunglass, sundial stained glass, and ancient radiance. (Its ok if you don't want to do them all lol!)

How much is it for light?


----------



## Lancelot

Prabha said:


> Oh thanks! I want to try to get the sun crystal skin, and the sundaze skin.
> But is there a way to view what skins would be available in the marketplace?



Do you have to be in light to buy them? o-o Or does light jsut get a discount


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Do you have to be in light to buy them? o-o Or does light jsut get a discount



They get a discount of like 5k


----------



## gnoixaim

Prabha said:


> Oh thanks! I want to try to get the sun crystal skin, and the sundaze skin.
> But is there a way to view what skins would be available in the marketplace?



You can see all the skins here : )


----------



## Lancelot

Someone sell me treasure -cri-


----------



## Prabha

gnoixaim said:


> You can see all the skins here : )



just updated my post  people are hoarding skins though haha.. They're literally gone in seconds.


----------



## gnoixaim

Prabha said:


> just updated my post  people are hoarding skins though haha.. They're literally gone in seconds.



I'll get em' for you : ) It'll be 119k ~


----------



## Lancelot

Does anyone have any podid claws spare?


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Does anyone have any podid claws spare?



I have a couple stacks of each.


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> I have a couple stacks of each.



Could I buy like 15 common podid claws for tbt? :x


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Could I buy like 15 common podid claws for tbt? :x



Nah, I don't need TBT any more since we're not allowed to buy games. 

I'll trade for some Tablets if you have spare of those?


----------



## cheezyfries

eagerly awaiting good wi-fi so i can grind and get chests >.< anyone know which things to buy in the festive favors shop? i mean like the things that will get you the most profits later ^^


----------



## Lancelot

Oo, sorry but nty :c Im saving up tablets so I can buy more crowns and familiars :x


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> eagerly awaiting good wi-fi so i can grind and get chests >.< anyone know which things to buy in the festive favors shop? i mean like the things that will get you the most profits later ^^



Go for the Solar Blades and the Familiar. : D Those two will be retiring immediately after the festival is over.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

OMMMMMG I GOT A CHEST FROM DIGGING!!!!!


It's a rusted treasure chest.-.


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Oo, sorry but nty :c Im saving up tablets so I can buy more crowns and familiars :x



Got any dragons you'd be willing to trade?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> OMMMMMG I GOT A CHEST FROM DIGGING!!!!!
> 
> 
> It's a rusted treasure chest.-.



Well, still better than nothing. xD


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> Got any dragons you'd be willing to trade?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well, still better than nothing. xD



Idk, tell me which ones you like and I'll consider it  My acc name is Sabaody.


----------



## Prabha

Anybody got any cryface XXX coatls or wildclaws in the color aqua or ice that they're selling?
( everything in AH is too expeeeensive)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Anybody got any cryface XXX coatls or wildclaws in the color aqua or ice that they're selling?
> ( everything in AH is too expeeeensive)



I dunno what cryface is ;-;


----------



## Lancelot

This skin is so purty ;u;


----------



## FancyThat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This skin is so purty ;u;



It's my favourite, I just put one on one of my imps .

I think the familiar is the best I've seen as well, I've stuck him on my first light dragon :3






- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I dunno what cryface is ;-;



Crystal/facet


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

FancyThat said:


> -snip-



I stuck the fmailiar on this babeh.


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I dunno what cryface is ;-;



It's fr slang for crystal and facet genes


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Wait, so are these familiars gonna be in Night of the Nocturne or no? Just the bears?  And are they doing the NotN again this year? I thought so but.





> The results from the 2015-2016 holiday season vote are in! This holiday season, the emblems (as usual) and *crowns will cycle*, while the *65-currency apparel and holiday familiar will retire*.



I am legit so excited, I want like 15 of them booooth. : D 

NoN will be happening again in December, it'll be featuring the Bears again, but with more emphasis on the second half of the set over the first half which were covered last Dec.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Thanks! I was confused.



No problem. : D 

I'm actually not sure when the Crowns will cycle back again. I haven't seen any announcement saying they'd also be in the next NoN, or if there was going to be a different event for them or what.


----------



## Luminescence

Prabha said:


> Anybody got any cryface XXX coatls or wildclaws in the color aqua or ice that they're selling?
> ( everything in AH is too expeeeensive)



Myrrduck has a bunch of xxx coatls he'd be willing to sell. Though none are cryface (mostly irishim), he does have some pretty xxx aqua coatls who are a week old as of today.


----------



## Prabha

Luminescence said:


> Myrrduck has a bunch of xxx coatls he'd be willing to sell. Though none are cryface (mostly irishim), he does have some pretty xxx aqua coatls who are a week old as of today.



thanks for the link! I'm mostly looking for cryfaces though ): I really want to make a breeding pair of cryface aquas, its like my fr goal atm xD

edit: ok.. I'm gonna do it.. Switching into lightning as of now.
edit: no no.. Idk if I want to.. ugh such a tough decision


----------



## DarkOnyx

I've been grinding the coliseum arena for a long time now.

Progress: 0 chests
100+ tablets


----------



## Xanarcah

DarkOnyx said:


> I've been grinding the coliseum arena for a long time now.
> 
> Progress: 0 chests
> 100+ tablets



Maybe try switching to a different venue for a bit? I don't know if it's really random or what, but sometimes I find that venue-hopping when one isn't payout out well helps. At the very least it keeps it interesting.


----------



## Prabha

DarkOnyx said:


> I've been grinding the coliseum arena for a long time now.
> 
> Progress: 0 chests
> 100+ tablets



You could sell the tablets and buy the chests with it cx Hopefully you get some though!


----------



## Irarina

I made a profit of 500k these 2 days. *crying of happiness*
Bought all type of skins. Then broke again.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> No problem. : D
> 
> I'm actually not sure when the Crowns will cycle back again. I haven't seen any announcement saying they'd also be in the next NoN, or if there was going to be a different event for them or what.



They seem like they'd be incorporated into NoN? :0
Although FR might just do the rest of the Bears this year and incorporate the crowns into next year.


----------



## Lancelot

What is NoN? ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ive gotten so many random battle stones from grinding...


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What is NoN? ;o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ive gotten so many random battle stones from grinding...



Same, I've gotten like 3 eliminates, and 5000 billion minor health potions


----------



## Lancelot

FINALLY I got a sunbeam sentinel chest .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I already have that skin .-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.


----------



## Prabha

anybody have tons of tablets?
I'll give u tbt or any of the collectables in my sidebar for em


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> anybody have tons of tablets?
> I'll give u tbt or any of the collectables in my sidebar for em



I have 1. What you have to offer?


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have 1. What you have to offer?



Ah I don't think I'm looking to buy only 1 xD you can get 1 in coli in a minute


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Ah I don't think I'm looking to buy only 1 xD you can get 1 in coli in a minute



It took me 2 minutes to finally get the tablet icon on the loot screen so Idk what you're doing wrong


----------



## gnoixaim

I have 5 Brightheart chests T.T;; Looking to trade for either Sunbreak or Coreburst! ha ha ha, since those seem to be more rare??????


----------



## Forek

I got like 50 tablets but i spent it. xD


----------



## Lancelot

Forek said:


> I got like 50 tablets but i spent it. xD



So you dont have 50 tablets. >_>


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It took me 2 minutes to finally get the tablet icon on the loot screen so Idk what you're doing wrong



Really? If you go in Arena, you can easily get a tablet in a minute, maybe even 2. 
That is, if your dragons can OHKO the enemies.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Really? If you go in Arena, you can easily get a tablet in a minute, maybe even 2.
> That is, if your dragons can OHKO the enemies.



Yea my dragons can OHKO but it's probably just bad luck for me
I decided to dress this dragon up due to suggestion




I'm not done yet though. I want to put something else then the hood but it gets rid of the white eye so I guess it'll stay there. If anyone wants to send me gold filigree/burnished gold stuff I don't mind


----------



## Xanarcah

How's everyone been doing so far? : D 


Here's what I've managed to get up until now:

7 Solar Blades
2 Sunbeam Soldiers
16 chests


Might have to take a break from farming before I burn myself out or something.


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> How's everyone been doing so far? : D
> 
> 
> Here's what I've managed to get up until now:
> 
> 7 Solar Blades
> 2 Sunbeam Soldiers
> 16 chests
> 
> 
> Might have to take a break from farming before I burn myself out or something.



.-. I only have 1 wings thingy, 1 familiar and 1 crown ..-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also 1 chest and 3 skins


----------



## Irarina

A complete collection of skins,
1 soldier
1 solar blade
3 chests

I can get more festive items but I sold most of tablets to get more tresures.


----------



## Prabha

I still need to buy a crown but I'll do that at the end of the festival

Also I have 2 extra bright heart chests. I'd exchange for other chests or tablets


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I still need to buy a crown but I'll do that at the end of the festival
> 
> Also I have 2 extra bright heart chests. I'd exchange for other chests or tablets



How many tablets are you looking for each of the chests?


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> How many tablets are you looking for each of the chests?



30 tablets each?


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> 30 tablets each?



Ah, no thanks then. The chests are only around 20k each in the AH, and Tablets still sell for 1.5k easily. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Ah, no thanks then. The chests are only around 20k each in the AH, and Tablets still sell for 1.5k easily. Thanks anyway.



I see! Thanks for considering then. C:


----------



## rosabelle

Aaah, I need to make 1000 more tablets :') this is going to be rough.

also, in case anybody still needs it:


rosabelle said:


> btw, I might start snipping the MP later for BSJ skins so if anyone wants me to snipe them some send me a PM w/ the list + treasure (29,750 ea or 357,000 for the whole set). This is my first time sniping skins for the festival so yea.  Username is Rosabelle (#149662).


When I say later, I mean after rollover because its easier to snipe hehe


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Prabha

rosabelle said:


> Aaah, I need to make 1000 more tablets :') this is going to be rough.
> 
> also, in case anybody still needs it:
> 
> When I say later, I mean after rollover because its easier to snipe hehe



I wish you luck. I'm grinding for 480 tabs and I have 250/480... And it already took so long xD


----------



## rosabelle

Cuppycakez said:


> That's a lot! Are you trading them to someone for an item or something or is that just a goal?


Yes ;__; I've met my goal but I need a sunguard chest and an illuminated sash + some to sell later on cause I spent so much.



Prabha said:


> I wish you luck. I'm grinding for 480 tabs and I have 250/480... And it already took so long xD



Thanks! I know It's possible since I had the same amount of leaves last Greenskeeper. ;u; I'm at 883/2000 LOL. Good luck to you!!!  

Good luck to everyone trying to meet your goals!!! Hope Glittermom showers you all with tablets and glitter. Hehe


----------



## Prabha

whaaaat
How did you get that much already ; o;


----------



## rosabelle

Prabha said:


> whaaaat
> How did you get that much already ; o;



I just grind grind grind. LOL ;u; I stay in arena mostly. Sadly I haven't been lucky with digging/scavenging because I'm past lvl 10 -__-

I FINALLY HAVE AN ILLUMINATED SASH. Bless


----------



## Forek

Ugggg so hard to get to level 11


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Thanks! I know It's possible since I had the same amount of leaves last Greenskeeper. ;u; I'm at 883/2000 LOL. Good luck to you!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying to meet your goals!!! Hope Glittermom showers you all with tablets and glitter. Hehe



Very impressive! 

Keep at it, I know you can do it! It seems like a lot, but it ends up being around 230/day, which sounds a lot more manageable. : D


----------



## Forek

M





Xanarcah said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> Keep at it, I know you can do it! It seems like a lot, but it ends up being around 230/day, which sounds a lot more manageable. : D




230 a day???? I'm having trouble getting one......


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> M
> 
> 
> 230 a day???? I'm having trouble getting one......



Which area are you farming in? 

230 tablets is like... 3.5 hours worth of farming in the Arena.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> Keep at it, I know you can do it! It seems like a lot, but it ends up being around 230/day, which sounds a lot more manageable. : D



Thank you. ;u; Although I just spent around 300 tablets for the sunguard chest and illuminated sash but I'm happy. :") How have you been doing? Have a goal? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm crying. AAAH FINALLY
Just need to spend my tablets later on for the solar blades and other stuff. ;u;


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Thank you. ;u; Although I just spent around 300 tablets for the sunguard chest and illuminated sash but I'm happy. :") How have you been doing? Have a goal?



Nice! Being able to trade for old, retired items in exchange for time spent farming is a great part of festivals, in my opinion. : D 

I fell asleep shortly after when I posted my current earnings earlier in the afternoon, so I've gotten around 570 tablets so far. 

I'm blaming Stina that my tentative goal for this festival is 15 Solar Blades, 15 Soldiers, and 5+ Crowns. .-. So that's around 1700 or so. Today's my only day off of work this week, but maybe I can get there anyway?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Being able to trade for old, retired items in exchange for time spent farming is a great part of festivals, in my opinion. : D
> 
> I fell asleep shortly after when I posted my current earnings earlier in the afternoon, so I've gotten around 570 tablets so far.
> 
> I'm blaming Stina that my tentative goal for this festival is 15 Solar Blades, 15 Soldiers, and 5+ Crowns. .-. So that's around 1700 or so. Today's my only day off of work this week, but maybe I can get there anyway?



I knowww!! ;u; I got a chillspike collar last GG and a whole bunch of apparel from my wishlist.

WHAT??? 15 solar blades and soldiers??? OMG haha yea you definitely can make it! I wanted to buy more solar blades as well cause I feel like they'll be worth a lot later on (I was going to ask you that haha).


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I knowww!! ;u; I got a chillspike collar last GG and a whole bunch of apparel from my wishlist.
> 
> WHAT??? 15 solar blades and soldiers??? OMG haha yea you definitely can make it! I wanted to buy more solar blades as well cause I feel like they'll be worth a lot later on (I was going to ask you that haha).



Haaa, yesss. xD; Stina threw out the numbers on Skype yesterday, and at first I was like "nah, that's a TON", and then I realized that I was hitting 14+ apparel in recent festivals + like 3 familiars because they were only cycling. It made sense that since these are going to retire, I up my game on them as well. 

I personally think the Solar Blades are the best Light apparel so far. They're still kind of bulky, but they match a LOT of usermade accents really well. A lot of the armor ones, for sure. I'm guessing that will make them wanted in the future. 

I'm also hoping the Soldiers climb like the sprites did. xD; They probably won't reach such epic prices any time soon, but maaaybe in the distant future?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Haaa, yesss. xD; Stina threw out the numbers on Skype yesterday, and at first I was like "nah, that's a TON", and then I realized that I was hitting 14+ apparel in recent festivals + like 3 familiars because they were only cycling. It made sense that since these are going to retire, I up my game on them as well.
> 
> I personally think the Solar Blades are the best Light apparel so far. They're still kind of bulky, but they match a LOT of usermade accents really well. A lot of the armor ones, for sure. I'm guessing that will make them wanted in the future.
> 
> I'm also hoping the Soldiers climb like the sprites did. xD; They probably won't reach such epic prices any time soon, but maaaybe in the distant future?



Xan I hate you.8( you have now motivated me to do the same thing (well maybe not 15 solar blades but I really want a lot of them LOL). Also, is it weird that I invest more in apparel than skins and accents? Heh

I think they go well with the sunchaser but I do agree they're pretty bulky.  And yea, I agree with the soldiers probably will take some time because HAVE yOU SEEN THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE ONLINE MAKING IT LAG at 3k users. Haha ;u;


----------



## Prabha

Gah ok 318/480 

Almost there. //pants


----------



## Naiad

I honestly love the Soldiers so much, haha
They look much better than the sprites imo


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow i missed a lot
rosaaaa ill be PMing you about some skins, thank you so much!! ;v; 

i really like the soldiers *u* super cute~


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Xan I hate you.8( you have now motivated me to do the same thing (well maybe not 15 solar blades but I really want a lot of them LOL). Also, is it weird that I invest more in apparel than skins and accents? Heh
> 
> I think they go well with the sunchaser but I do agree they're pretty bulky.  And yea, I agree with the soldiers probably will take some time because HAVE yOU SEEN THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE ONLINE MAKING IT LAG at 3k users. Haha ;u;



xDD Hey, you're the one with the goal higher than mine. In fact, I looked at it when you first posted and the little voice inside my head went "you're not going to let someone who just started a month or two ago show you up, are you?". 

I think from a profit standpoint it's probably a better idea to invest in the apparel/familiars. Old skins tend to be hard to sell and they go very slowly unless they were amazing. There are also so many that getting an entire set or two full sets is a huge endeavor. And then extras after that? My vault hurts already thinking about it. 

Haha, people are going CRAZY this festival. All the hype for the new items, I love it. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Gah ok 318/480
> 
> Almost there. //pants



YOU CAN DO IT GO FIGHT WIN!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I honestly love the Soldiers so much, haha
> They look much better than the sprites imo



I personally like the Sprites better because they're more detailed, but I really like the Soldiers too. : D Between the three existing familiar sets, the bears look really out of place now.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> xDD
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT GO FIGHT WIN!



Wow! Thanks Erza- I mean xanarcah 

erza would totally say that. i can almost picture it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Wow! Thanks Erza- I mean xanarcah
> 
> erza would totally say that. i can almost picture it.



Fun fact unrelated to dragons: I cosplay Erza IRL. 


BELIEVE IN ME WHO BELIEVES IN YOU


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Fun fact unrelated to dragons: I cosplay Erza IRL.
> 
> 
> BELIEVE IN ME WHO BELIEVES IN YOU



Woah srsly? Do you cosplay her different battle armors or just her regular outfit?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> xDD Hey, you're the one with the goal higher than mine. In fact, I looked at it when you first posted and the little voice inside my head went "you're not going to let someone who just started a month or two ago show you up, are you?".
> 
> I think from a profit standpoint it's probably a better idea to invest in the apparel/familiars. Old skins tend to be hard to sell and they go very slowly unless they were amazing. There are also so many that getting an entire set or two full sets is a huge endeavor. And then extras after that? My vault hurts already thinking about it.
> 
> Haha, people are going CRAZY this festival. All the hype for the new items, I love it. : D



Always aim high 8) but now I gotta aim higher because you've inspired me~ I feel like you'll reach your goal more than me though. Haha I still want a lightburst flora accent and if I'm crazy enough I might try for that too.

Ahh, I thought so. I feel like its harder to liquidate skins and accents since I see apparel selling for more. I just have a feeling that some accents this BSJ look like a good investment. Oh, and your vault seems like an amazing place. 8)


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Woah srsly? Do you cosplay her different battle armors or just her regular outfit?



So far I've done her Grand Magic Games uniform, her Student Council president uniform, and I just need to finish up modding the shirt for that really simple outfit she wears (sleeveless frilly white shirt, blue skirt). And finish modding her Robe of Remoteness costume so bits don't hang out. >.>;


Eventually I really want to make her purgatory armor, but haaaa I need more practice with armor before I have a go at that. And Knightwalker, but I'm gonna have to lose like 5 more pounds around the middle. xD; Gotta look my best if I'm going to walk through downtown and get pictures taken at the con in a bikini, you know? 

I also kind of want to make Tegami's Armor, because badass to the max.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Always aim high 8) but now I gotta aim higher because you've inspired me~ I feel like you'll reach your goal more than me though. Haha I still want a lightburst flora accent and if I'm crazy enough I might try for that too.
> 
> Ahh, I thought so. I feel like its harder to liquidate skins and accents since I see apparel selling for more. I just have a feeling that some accents this BSJ look like a good investment. Oh, and your vault seems like an amazing place. 8)



Right? Go big or go home. I challenge 100 monsters!

Most of my biggest FR regrets involve not going harder at festivals and events. So I'm trying to set my goals higher and really push for them. 

Festival skins/accents get a lot less attention, in part because there are so many. There are probably very very few people who can name them all from past festivals. But people who know all of the past apparel and/or familiars? Lots. It's easier to collect the apparel/familiars, so that's what people go for. Related, not thaaat many people collect old skins and accents in comparison to the number of people who collect the apparel/familiars. 

My vault was super impressive (or at least I thought so), and then I traded a lot of its contents for my very pointy friend a while back, and now it echoes when you yell into it. xD;


----------



## Naiad

//claps

I usually just get my Cosplays from TaoBao, haha
How long does it usually take you to make one?


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> //claps
> 
> I usually just get my Cosplays from TaoBao, haha
> How long does it usually take you to make one?



It depends on the complexity, really. Something that's just made of fabric like a simple dress with nondescript shoes might not take too long. Something with a ton of details/armor and custom boots? I'll probably be working on it for months and months. 

Of course, I sew with one of my best friends, so it goes a looot faster when you have two experienced cosplayers on a team together. I started cosplaying in 2004, and it's been a long long road filled with trial and error mostly error. We knocked out her Liz costume (SAO) in what, 3 days? 

Something like a 5'2" bass guitar prop takes a hell of a lot longer, as you might imagine. Bass I made vs The real bass

Fun fact: this was my first major prop that I made. 
Funnier fact: I'm seriously planning on remaking that bass so it functions (I have a Dean Metalman Z sitting in my living room waiting for me), as well as the costume that's actually supposed to be worn with it (the first one I made was in 2005 and awful because I was awful at sewing back then and it no longer fits because I grew hella arm muscles)


----------



## Forek

That a real bass? Looks really nice btw.


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> That a real bass? Looks really nice btw.



Thanks. : D 

This is probably the thing I'm most well-known in the area for making.


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey guys hey guys, I picked up these pretty Gen 1s the other day and I'm still deciding if I should keep and gene them or not. Anyone feel like posting some awesome scrys of them?


----------



## Autem

Wasn't paying attention and just opened my sunbeam sentinel chest instead of sending it to the vault :/


----------



## Lancelot

Well I won't be playing filight rising ever again.

Bye.


----------



## Forek

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Well I won't be playing filight rising ever again.
> 
> Bye.





Why? I need to ask ya no.


----------



## tamagotchi

rollover time!!

my earning from jubilee today were:
- 4 sunbean solivers (7 in total!!)
- a brightheart chest (2 in total!!)
- a sun sentinel chest
- a celestial antelope skin (i know this isnt jubilee but i got it from grinding!!) 

after rollover is the last day I'll be grinding for sunbeam soldiers and moving on to the apparel. uwu


----------



## Astro0

Do people still buy tbt with treasure? I've decided i don't want the pokeball and am interested in selling 3000tbt for treasure or gems, but i don't know if theres a market for it!
should i make a thread in the tbt marketplace?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> Do people still buy tbt with treasure? I've decided i don't want the pokeball and am interested in selling 3000tbt for treasure or gems, but i don't know if theres a market for it!
> should i make a thread in the tbt marketplace?



EDIT: would also be interested in buying sprites and stuff with it


----------



## Peisinoe

Current dilemma 

Splatoon or grinding 

Rip me


----------



## Lancelot

Peisinoe said:


> Current dilemma
> 
> Splatoon or grinding
> 
> Rip me



Grinding, you can play splatoon when festival is over, you cant grind after its over


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I finally got a chest. It was a candor one. Can anyone tell me what's inside these when you open it? I know the skin will come out but what else?


----------



## Lancelot

I got banned for giving my sister my old account. Twas fun I guess..


----------



## Astro0

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got banned for giving my sister my old account. Twas fun I guess..



Oh nooo! The staff are apparently going on a banning spree with multi accounters or alleged multi accounters, heaps of people seem to be losing their accounts!


----------



## Lancelot

Astro0 said:


> Oh nooo! The staff are apparently going on a banning spree with multi accounters or alleged multi accounters, heaps of people seem to be losing their accounts!



My sisters account got banned too soooo


----------



## tamagotchi

Yeah, try not to send in tickets if you have family members/people under the same IP address as you playing Flight Rising. I think they look through them every few months and do a mass banning session.

If they ban you and you have a family member/person under the same IP address as you without you both sending lots of treasure/items to each other I suggest sending in an appeal with proof/evidence that you don't multiaccount.


----------



## gnoixaim

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got banned for giving my sister my old account. Twas fun I guess..



Hopefully the dragons you borrowed were given back to the owner ~


----------



## Lancelot

gnoixaim said:


> Hopefully the dragons you borrowed were given back to the owner ~



Not that I know off, they refuse to do anything with my acc now.


----------



## Forek

I got banned on here for signing up....... Lol they thought my brother made another acc


----------



## Lancelot

Forek said:


> I got banned on here for signing up....... Lol they thought my brother made another acc



Ikr, it's getting stupid now .-.


----------



## Prabha

What flights are all of you guys from? All I know is that cheezy is from lightning xD


----------



## Kenshingumi

Me n forek are from shadow


----------



## Irarina

Arcane ^^


----------



## Prabha

Irarina said:


> Arcane ^^



Ooh how is Arcane? I've been thinking about that flight too (trying to decide where to switch)


----------



## gnoixaim

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ikr, it's getting stupid now .-.



Maybe your sister should have made her own account when registration was open and you kept your old one? Just a thought...since they clearly state in their rules they don't like multi-accounting.

--

Light flight = best flight


----------



## Lancelot

gnoixaim said:


> Maybe your sister should have made her own account when registration was open and you kept your old one? Just a thought...since they clearly state in their rules they don't like multi-accounting.
> 
> --
> 
> Light flight = best flight



I wasnt talking about me. Forek also got banned and someone else (dunno if they want me to say their name) thinks they are going to get banned. Someone also said the mods are going on a banning spree. But hey, just a thought.


----------



## gnoixaim

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I wasnt talking about me. Forek also got banned and someone else (dunno if they want me to say their name) thinks they are going to get banned. Someone also said the mods are going on a banning spree. But hey, just a thought.



Ooh, you made it sound like you were talking about yourself and your sister on FR. 

& no need to have an attitude


----------



## Kiikay

is it only accounts that have signed up this month that's getting banned? o.o


----------



## Naiad

Kiikay said:


> is it only accounts that have signed up this month that's getting banned? o.o



Nope. It's usually accounts who come in contact with the staff, either by winning contests/submitting tickets/etc.


----------



## Irarina

Prabha said:


> Ooh how is Arcane? I've been thinking about that flight too (trying to decide where to switch)



I haven't been there long (just registered this June) but I am loving my moments there. All the members are very friendly and if you like to make puns, this is is your flight! Our forum is pretty active and you can just post anything you like. I copy paste one of the 'Why you should join our flight post' by one of our committee members. Please note this was last week during we were dominating!


HI, I'M BROADWAY FROM THE ARCANE WELCOMING AND RECRUITMENT CENTER, AND HAVE I GOT NeeeEEEWSS FOR YOU!
For your comfort and enjoyment, please accompany this message with this song.

DO YOU HAVE ENOUGH SPACE IN YOUR LIFE?
FIND YOURSELF LACKING CREATIVITY, EXPLOSIONS, ALIENS, AND STARLIGHT?
WANT TO FIND A FRIENDLY AND ACTIVE FLIGHT?
WELL THEN, ARCANE IS THE PLACE FOR YOU!

WHY AM I SHOUTING SO MUCH? BECAUSE THIS FLIGHT IS THE GREATEST FLIGHT ON THIS WEBSITE 5EVER. That's right, 5EVER. That's one more than 4EVER, BECAUSE WE GO THE EXTRA LIGHT YEAR IN EVERYTHING WE DO.

WHEN YOU JOIN ARCANE, YOU ARE GREETED BY THE AWRC WITH A STANDARD SAFETY SCIENCE KIT, GIVING YOU EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO MAKE THE BEST EXPLOSIONS THIS SIDE OF A MICHAEL BAY FILM. After that, there's our infinite amount of threads! They're everywhere! They just keep multiplying! Everyone here is too damn friendly and it's fantastic! If you make a post here, it is bound to be noticed.

"What about dom?" You ask. TAKE A LOOK AT THAT DOMINANCE BOARD. WE ARD NUMBER 1. ARCANE IS THE CAPTAIN OF THE SQUAD. THE SPACE SQUAD. WE GO HARD, AND WE ROCK IT. We even have an ENTIRE THREAD dedicated to THE DANKEST MEMES to motivate our SCHOLARS.

YOU LIKE HUGS? WELL, THAT'S FANTASTIC, BECAUSE SPACEDAD HERE GIVES THE BEST HUGS. FOUR ARMS = TWICE THE HUG. MATH. BAM.

ALSO, LOOK AT THIIIISSS.

*gif warning*
















I AM CRYING VERY SPACE-FILLED TEARS AT THE BEAUTY OF THIS MAGICAL FREEDOM. SPACE IS PRETTY AS HECK. SO IF YOU WANT THE FRIENDLINESS OF 100 SUPERNOVAS, THE DOM FORCE OF 20,000 COLLIDING GALAXIES, AND 15 BILLION SPACE PUNS (YEA, WE'VE GOT TONS OF PUNS), THEN JOIN THE GREATEST FLIGHT IN THE GALAXY!! COME WITH US AS WE JOURNEY TO INFINITY AND BEYOND AND BLOW UP EVERYTHING THERE IS.


----------



## Prabha

ohmygod whoever wrote that is amazing
sooo torrrrn between arcane and lightning.. I don't know what to do anymore ;w;


and finally got my XXX cryface 








Now I just need a breeding partner //cri


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> ohmygod whoever wrote that is amazing
> sooo torrrrn between arcane and lightning.. I don't know what to do anymore ;w;
> 
> 
> and finally got my XXX cryface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need a breeding partner //cri



What kind of things are you looking for in a flight? Games, serious discussion, etc. Are you competitive? Do you like leveling dragons in the coliseum? Are you someone who likes plans and order and schedules and doing things meticulosity? Or are you more the kind of person who likes to poke things to see what happens and go with the flow?


Also, that's a gorgeous dragon. o:


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> What kind of things are you looking for in a flight? Games, serious discussion, etc. Are you competitive? Do you like leveling dragons in the coliseum? Are you someone who likes plans and order and schedules and doing things meticulosity? Or are you more the kind of person who likes to poke things to see what happens and go with the flow?
> 
> 
> Also, that's a gorgeous dragon. o:



I really like discussion, especially when it's about topics like space or science. (Why I'm torn between the two) I am very competitive, and I don't mind leveling in the coli. I really want an active and eventful community. I mostly am an orderly person and it kind of gets to me if I don't have a schedule for something. I need everything to be organized most of the time or else I go nuts xD
Buuut I like a community that is humorful too, and not _too_ strict. Something fun.
Thank you ; o ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I really like discussion, especially when it's about topics like space or science. (Why I'm torn between the two) I am very competitive, and I don't mind leveling in the coli. I really want an active and eventful community. I mostly am an orderly person and it kind of gets to me if I don't have a schedule for something. I need everything to be organized most of the time or else I go nuts xD
> Buuut I like a community that is humorful too, and not _too_ strict. Something fun.
> Thank you ; o ;



From that it sounds like Lightning might be a better fit. Lightning's motto is "GET BACK TO WORK", and they've got a very orderly mindset and great love of keeping things neat and tidy in spreadsheets. If I remember correctly, lightning's last big battle was with nature and they beat them in the last 10 mins through sheer hard work and determination. 

Arcane seems to be known for magic and chaos. The lore says they brought about the apocalypse, is something to that effect. Their push before last I think it was was completely spontaneous and filled with " WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE DOING DO IT HARDER "

- - - Post Merge - - -

There was actually a really great thread about the cons of being in each flight that might be helpful. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> From that it sounds like Lightning might be a better fit. Lightning's motto is "GET BACK TO WORK", and they've got a very orderly mindset and great love of keeping things neat and tidy in spreadsheets. If I remember correctly, lightning's last big battle was with nature and they beat them in the last 10 mins through sheer hard work and determination.
> 
> Arcane seems to be known for magic and chaos. The lore says they brought about the apocalypse, is something to that effect. Their push before last I think it was was completely spontaneous and filled with " WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE DOING DO IT HARDER "
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There was actually a really great thread about the cons of being in each flight that might be helpful. I'll see if I can find it.



Yeah I suppose so. That thread would be great!
Thank you! (;


----------



## Irarina

^_^ good luck choosing your flight. I love to read the other flights stories. I chose Arcane because I am a dreamer and *cough*pink*cough*. 

How's light about Xanarcah?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> How's light about?



Dominance xD. I haven't been in light much but that's pretty much what happens in the private boards


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> ^_^ good luck choosing your flight. I love to read the other flights stories. I chose Arcane because I am a dreamer and *cough*pink*cough*.
> 
> How's light about Xanarcah?





ObeseMudkipz said:


> Dominance xD. I haven't been in light much but that's pretty much what happens in the private boards



Accurate. XD light is crazy about Dom. 

They're also big on knowledge and reading and illuminati. 

I think like 1/3 of people I talk to outside of fr are in light, it's a very popular flight.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Yeah I suppose so. That thread would be great!
> Thank you! (;



As much as hype and positivity are great, sometimes the honest truth is good to hear too. Not lots of whining or complaining, but people's honest opinions on their own flights. Especially since flight cooldown is 6 months long and costs 1500g.

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1340352

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, light is also about glitter. Not sure why that didn't make the list. And apparently some of the members liken their Dom leader to a coli boss.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> They're also big on knowledge and reading and illuminati.



that's completely accurate considering I just found this in that thread xD



Spoiler


----------



## Forek

I would go on computer but I'm too lazy. XD


----------



## FancyThat

tamagotchi said:


> Yeah, try not to send in tickets if you have family members/people under the same IP address as you playing Flight Rising. I think they look through them every few months and do a mass banning session.
> 
> If they ban you and you have a family member/person under the same IP address as you without you both sending lots of treasure/items to each other I suggest sending in an appeal with proof/evidence that you don't multiaccount.



This worries me so much as my fianc? joined up the same day as me and we share an IP, I do send him stuff everyday as well because I don't often like the chest clothing I get (familiar chests from levelling them) Maybe I should stop that or do it less often.



Irarina said:


> Arcane ^^



I'm in Arcane as well ^^, it's awesome :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

Off of work finally, TIME TO HIT THE COLISEUM


----------



## Peisinoe

LIGHT FLIGHT BEST FLIGHTTTtTtt


----------



## Forek

Should i change to light flight? I was thinking i should.


----------



## Astro0

NOO EVERYONE COME TO SHADOW


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> Should i change to light flight? I was thinking i should.



If you think it would be a good fit for you, then sure? For what reasons are you thinking of switching?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gahh I've been slacking off this event. Would anyone be willing to sell a crown?


----------



## Prabha

psst thanks xanarcah xD my question is though... _how does one simply get 23 million treasure_


----------



## Xanarcah

*Brightshine PSA*


Chest prices are suddenly shifting!

Sunbreak Chest is worth 90k, where it's been for the last couple days. 
Sunbeam Sentinel Chest has risen to 75k (from around 45-50k)
Coreburst Chest has risen to 150k (from 50k-ish) and I have no idea why

The other three chests are still around where they've been for the past couple days. 


If you need a quick buck, it might be worth selling a spare chest. : D 
On the other hand, _rarer chests usually skyrocket on the last day_ (because desperate collectors are looking to buy the last one they didn't get in a loot drop to finish their collection), so I'll be keeping an eye on these three specifically to see what their prices do~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> psst thanks xanarcah xD my question is though... _how does one simply get 23 million treasure_



Well, it takes a while, usually. xD; A lot of people use festivals and item inflation to their advantage to get there, among other ways. 

For instance... Whirlwind Sash. It's the themed apparel item from March's Mistral Jamboree, Wind's festival. Worth 35 festival currency in the Festive Favors shop. 

So let's say you farmed in the coliseum for half an hour to an hour and got one. It's sitting at 70k lowest in the AH right now. Not a bad return for half an hour's work, right? This is why you'll notice a lot of people offering to buy "current festival" items with "old festival" items, half an hour's worth back then is worth way more than half an hour's work now. 

And then there's all the ways to make money inbetween festivals. Exalting fodder, selling dragons, playing games, etc.


----------



## Prabha

^ I see. Festivals really do rake up the cash tbh xD I've made so much from this.

Also getting a nice 2.7 million from that person XD omg. Should I buy a lightning sprite (I'm switching to lightning) or save it.. Hm.. Decisions...


----------



## Naiad

Yep!! :0

If you're a popular/good artist, it's worthwhile to make an art shop. Colored Headshots/Busts usually go for 500kT, from what I've seen!


----------



## Irarina

I have 2 Coreburst chests. Should I sell them now or wait for a bit?


----------



## Forek

I'm having trouble getting 50k!!!!!! I shouldn't spend should i.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> If you think it would be a good fit for you, then sure? For what reasons are you thinking of switching?



I don't really know, but i like the yellow =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

A quick question, where do you guys grind in the coli? That is, when my drags hit i higher level.


----------



## tamagotchi

So I'm moving on from collecting the Sunbeam Soldiers (I got 12 in total!) and now to the apparel, I currently have 2 crowns and... 0 wing things. Hopefully I can snatch one of them, haha.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Wing things? Whats that?


----------



## tamagotchi

The Solar Blades, I think - I can't remember their name haha.





also i bought this tiny bee child today and dressed him up all pretty i love him and named him amour// hhh,,


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> ^ I see. Festivals really do rake up the cash tbh xD I've made so much from this.
> 
> Also getting a nice 2.7 million from that person XD omg. Should I buy a lightning sprite (I'm switching to lightning) or save it.. Hm.. Decisions...



They really do. XD I use festivals to increase my FR net worth. Letting things inflate is the easiest way to make money, in my opinion.

Amazing deal, congrats! : D

Also, Lightning Sprite all the way! They're a first year festival item, and very popular, so they basically fit exactly what I was talking about. They're around 2mil in the AH right now (you could probably get one for cheaper if you make a thread looking for one on the forums). _They were 600k in January_.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> I'm having trouble getting 50k!!!!!! I shouldn't spend should i.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know, but i like the yellow =D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> A quick question, where do you guys grind in the coli? That is, when my drags hit i higher level.



Well, that's a legit reason as any. XD Light has lots of yellow, for sure.

Ive been farming in the Arena this entire festival. But because the drops are based on the element of the monsters you're fighting, the best farming venue can change from festival to festival. (Arena is always a solid place to farm though)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> I have 2 Coreburst chests. Should I sell them now or wait for a bit?



I'm waiting on mine, personally. But I usually don't sell unless they skyrocket to like 400k+

- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> The Solar Blades, I think - I can't remember their name haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i bought this tiny bee child today and dressed him up all pretty i love him and named him amour// hhh,,



Nice! I think bees are one of my favorite subspecies. Especially because, you know, bee dragons. : D

The two colors in the crown matches his wings and underbelly pretty well, too.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Why do they look so beautiful when they are grown up ;o;





I went a whole digging cycle without getting more then 13 tablets .-. They were all 2's and 1's and half the time I got nothing

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yea does anyone have an extra ancient radiance skin they'd sell? I always miss it in the marketplace


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! I think bees are one of my favorite subspecies. Especially because, you know, bee dragons. : D
> 
> The two colors in the crown matches his wings and underbelly pretty well, too.



Thanks! I think the bee species are adorable I love them so much aaa



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why do they look so beautiful when they are grown up ;o;



Oh she's really pretty! The gold looks really nice on her!


i just spent like another 200k on dressing up a dragon and honestly shes beautiful im not even mad




first guardian in my lair uu
Im gonna die trying to get these Solar Blades by the way how do people even do it

- - - Post Merge - - -

I JUST REALIZED HOW HUGE OTHER DRAGONS ARE COMPARED TO FAES WHY ,, THEYRE SO TINY AAA


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Yep!! :0
> 
> If you're a popular/good artist, it's worthwhile to make an art shop. Colored Headshots/Busts usually go for 500kT, from what I've seen!



bless the people who can draw dragons.. I'd never be able to do that


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> They really do. XD I use festivals to increase my FR net worth. Letting things inflate is the easiest way to make money, in my opinion.
> 
> Amazing deal, congrats! : D
> 
> Also, Lightning Sprite all the way! They're a first year festival item, and very popular, so they basically fit exactly what I was talking about. They're around 2mil in the AH right now (you could probably get one for cheaper if you make a thread looking for one on the forums). _They were 600k in January_.



THANKS it was all because of you!
I've seen it go for 1.7m, so hopefully I can get it for around that price! 
(Also going to splurge the rest on more XXX cryface dergs.)


----------



## FancyThat

This festival has been pretty good to me, I haven't been trying that hard and so far I have two chests, three blades, two familiars and two (I think) crowns. I've got most of the skins as well, they are so pretty ^^.


----------



## Forek

Ok, time to farm some levels. XD


----------



## Lancelot

I miss this game :c


----------



## gnoixaim

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why do they look so beautiful when they are grown up ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a whole digging cycle without getting more then 13 tablets .-. They were all 2's and 1's and half the time I got nothing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yea does anyone have an extra ancient radiance skin they'd sell? I always miss it in the marketplace



Now you need to get a fabulous skin for her <3
/coughs/ !!!1!!!


----------



## Lancelot

gnoixaim said:


> Now you need to get a fabulous skin for her <3
> /coughs/ !!!1!!!



That dragon is soo nice omg ;o;


----------



## Prabha

someone sell me a lightning sprite


----------



## Forek

Monkey D Luffy said:


> That dragon is soo nice omg ;o;





Did they give you your account back?


----------



## Lancelot

Forek said:


> Did they give you your account back?



Nope, they are ignoring my emails.


----------



## Forek

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nope, they are ignoring my emails.



Ah, that sucks.


----------



## Lancelot

I could just join in the next window under a random name :x


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> THANKS it was all because of you!
> I've seen it go for 1.7m, so hopefully I can get it for around that price!
> (Also going to splurge the rest on more XXX cryface dergs.)



Nah, all I did was ping you. : D you were online and made that sale yourself. Well done!

Maybe try making a thread looking for one? You can offer 1.7m pure treasure. Having a pure offer like that is very appealing and I think you should be able to get a seller pretty easily with an offer like that.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, all I did was ping you. : D you were online and made that sale yourself. Well done!
> 
> Maybe try making a thread looking for one? You can offer 1.7m pure treasure. Having a pure offer like that is very appealing and I think you should be able to get a seller pretty easily with an offer like that.



I put the offer up! I also offered 1.7m to a person even w/ an unhatched lightning egg.. Hopefully they accept : o :

But question.. When do you think tablets will start going for lower rates.. Like 1:500-600? Are they usually the last days of the festival? (I'm trying to resist buying them incase the price goes down)



Edit: check this thread out
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1446978/1
Her reply is on pg. 58. Do you think it's worth it? I'm already offer an unhatched lightning egg + 1.7m


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I put the offer up! I also offered 1.7m to a person even w/ an unhatched lightning egg.. Hopefully they accept : o :
> 
> But question.. When do you think tablets will start going for lower rates.. Like 1:500-600? Are they usually the last days of the festival? (I'm trying to resist buying them incase the price goes down)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: check this thread out
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1446978/1
> Her reply is on pg. 58. Do you think it's worth it? I'm already offer an unhatched lightning egg + 1.7m



That is a really awful reply. I wouldn't take it at allll. Wow. 

Also, I'm not sure on the Tablet prices. The hype is so high that it might not fall as far as usual. It's fallen quite a bit in the AH already though, but not nearly to 500t.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> That is a really awful reply. I wouldn't take it at allll. Wow.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure on the Tablet prices. The hype is so high that it might not fall as far as usual. It's fallen quite a bit in the AH already though, but not nearly to 500t.



Yeah... Plus selling over 80+ battle items, and bumping threads isn't worth the 100kt XD

Aw.. Well maybe and hopefully the price will go down!! Is it somehow harder to obtain tablets this festival?


----------



## Forek

It actually seems harder to get. How do i change flights?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind i found it, but i have to wait for my nests to hatch. :O


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Yeah... Plus selling over 80+ battle items, and bumping threads isn't worth the 100kt XD
> 
> Aw.. Well maybe and hopefully the price will go down!! Is it somehow harder to obtain tablets this festival?




I don't think it's that tablets are harder to obtain, there's just more of a demand for them :0
The apparel/familiar for this festival are extremely well received. (And the 35 apparel has risen to 40)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Edit: check this thread out
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1446978/1
> Her reply is on pg. 58. Do you think it's worth it? I'm already offer an unhatched lightning egg + 1.7m


i wouldn't do it. I've seen her in the light boards a few times and she has posted a few offers like that


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> i wouldn't do it. I've seen her in the light boards a few times and she has posted a few offers like that



Anna is a BIG price gouger. It's really evident from how her gem prices go.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Anna is a BIG price gouger. It's really evident from how her gem prices go.



I actually wonder if she ever gets to sell her stuff as I see her do it all the time. -_-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

On whoops I forgot to ask. What are those stars under your picture for? And how do you get more


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> On whoops I forgot to ask. What are those stars under your picture for? And how do you get more



On the FR forums?

It's based on how many posts you've made.


----------



## Prabha

Now she offered again... And wants 300 gems more XD

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1481768/2#post_11909064

300 GEMS on top of 1.7mil and an egg...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> On the FR forums?
> 
> It's based on how many posts you've made.



Ohh I see. I thought it was based on the amount of achievements you have. Thanks!


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Now she offered again... And wants 300 gems more XD
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1481768/2#post_11909064
> 
> 300 GEMS on top of 1.7mil and an egg...




Honestly with her "trading assistant" thing and her overall attitude, I wouldn't bother with her at all.


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Honestly with her "trading assistant" thing and her overall attitude, I wouldn't bother with her at all.



I know... I'd rather just buy off the AH than be an assistant XD 
Will try a bit longer though.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I know... I'd rather just buy off the AH than be an assistant XD
> Will try a bit longer though.



Keep trying for a week or so? EVERYONE is all wrapped up in Brightshine stuff, so not as many people are thinking about selling the normal items this week. After they spend all their treasure on skins, they may want to build it back up again.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Keep trying for a week or so? EVERYONE is all wrapped up in Brightshine stuff, so not as many people are thinking about selling the normal items this week. After they spend all their treasure on skins, they may want to build it back up again.



I'll keep looking then  Yeah this festival has everyone riled up! I wonder if lightning's festival next month will be like this too ;D

Also...http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1481768/2#post_11910818
I want to keep looking.. But I don't know how to turn her down x.x Urgh persistence is my weakness
im probably so annoying on here.. I just don't know what to do though


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I'll keep looking then  Yeah this festival has everyone riled up! I wonder if lightning's festival next month will be like this too ;D
> 
> Also...http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1481768/2#post_11910818
> I want to keep looking.. But I don't know how to turn her down x.x Urgh persistence is my weakness
> im probably so annoying on here.. I just don't know what to do though



Tell her this:


"No thanks. "

From them on, ignore anything else she posts in your thread.


----------



## tamagotchi

this girl is literally not stopping lmao. she just offered 1 gem lower like?? wh ??


----------



## Prabha

tamagotchi said:


> this girl is literally not stopping lmao. she just offered 1 gem lower like?? wh ??




one more post and I'm blocking her


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> one more post and I'm blocking her



//pats
Sorry this happened to you!
I'd post to try and shoo her off, but I'm kinda out of commission on FR, as you know :')


----------



## Xanarcah

Unsolicited advice: I would change up your first post a bit to try to attract more sellers. Because in this case, less is more, and your first post sounds a little confusing. It also basically translates to: I can add more to the 1.7m if you ask. Which is not something you want to do if you're trying to get a better deal because you have pure. Having a pure offer is the best advantage you can have. 


Title: * Lightning Sprite [O] 1.7m Pure

I'm offering 1.7mil pure treasure for a Lightning Sprite. I have the full amount right now, no payment plans necessary. 


I also have the following that I can swap in at their LAH price if you prefer:


(LIST)
(cut the "only" from the gems, gems are rather sought after and 300+ is pretty good)
(also cut "treasure" from the list, because that's the main offer)*


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> //pats
> Sorry this happened to you!
> I'd post to try and shoo her off, but I'm kinda out of commission on FR, as you know :')



ah it's fine! (; 
Aww nooo are you going to be gone from fr for forever? ; o ;


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> ah it's fine! (;
> Aww nooo are you going to be gone from fr for forever? ; o ;



Nah, haha. Just gonna submit an appeal and see how everything works out! 
If not I'll be back in next reg.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Unsolicited advice: I would change up your first post a bit to try to attract more sellers. Because in this case, less is more, and your first post sounds a little confusing. It also basically translates to: I can add more to the 1.7m if you ask. Which is not something you want to do if you're trying to get a better deal because you have pure. Having a pure offer is the best advantage you can have.
> 
> 
> Title: * Lightning Sprite [O] 1.7m Pure
> 
> I'm offering 1.7mil pure treasure for a Lightning Sprite. I have the full amount right now, no payment plans necessary.
> 
> 
> I also have the following that I can swap in at their LAH price if you prefer:
> 
> 
> (LIST)
> (cut the "only" from the gems, gems are rather sought after and 300+ is pretty good)
> (also cut "treasure" from the list, because that's the main offer)*


*

Wowsers! You're so good with this sort of stuff XD
Just edited it! Sounds much more official and non-noobish lol. Thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:



			Nah, haha. Just gonna submit an appeal and see how everything works out! 
If not I'll be back in next reg. 

Click to expand...


Okay ): hopefully they give it back*


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Wowsers! You're so good with this sort of stuff XD
> Just edited it! Sounds much more official and non-noobish lol. Thanks so much!
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Okay ): hopefully they give it back



Yeah, I hope so too! Sucks that FR mods are still doing mass bannings, though. 

My advice for everyone:

Do not contact FR admins through contact us if you share IPs with someone and regularly send stuff between accounts! They will most definitely ban you, because the concept of a family that plays FR is beyond them.


----------



## Forek

Naiad said:


> Yeah, I hope so too! Sucks that FR mods are still doing mass bannings, though.
> 
> My advice for everyone:
> 
> Do not contact FR admins through contact us if you share IPs with someone and regularly send stuff between accounts! They will most definitely ban you, because the concept of a family that plays FR is beyond them.



Did you get banned because of your sibling/ family member? If so, that sucks.


----------



## Naiad

Forek said:


> Did you get banned because of your sibling/ family member? If so, that sucks.



Yep. I have a sister and a roommate that play. It was actually only my sister and me at first, but after the appeal they went back and banned my roommate. Honestly disgusting behavior on their part.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Yep. I have a sister and a roommate that play. It was actually only my sister and me at first, but after the appeal they went back and banned my roommate. Honestly disgusting behavior on their part.



I really hate that this happened to you. D: Hopefully the appeal works.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I really hate that this happened to you. D: Hopefully the appeal works.



Yeah, I hope so too! :0
I've been trying to think positively and all, and see my appeal (maybe) not passing as a fresh start. (Partially because I've never heard of any appeals passing before in the history of Flight Rising, so I shouldn't set my hopes too high.) any ideas on what flight I should choose next? 

Plague and Light are definitely on my list, but Ice is one of those places that'll always mean home to me, haha.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Wowsers! You're so good with this sort of stuff XD
> Just edited it! Sounds much more official and non-noobish lol. Thanks so much!



xD; I used to do a loooot of online buying/selling/trading. That's how I made most of my money on FR and just about every other site/game I've ever played seriously. (Ask Naiad and tamagachi, I'm ridiculous about it)

Hope it works out for you. But don't be surprised if everyone is too preoccupied with Brightshine until the fest ends, though, it's a HUGE DEAL right now, I'm actually not sure the last time I saw hype like this for fest items.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Yeah, I hope so too! :0
> I've been trying to think positively and all, and see my appeal (maybe) not passing as a fresh start. (Partially because I've never heard of any appeals passing before in the history of Flight Rising, so I shouldn't set my hopes too high.) any ideas on what flight I should choose next?
> 
> Plague and Light are definitely on my list, but Ice is one of those places that'll always mean home to me, haha.



Well, there's still hope since the case isn't closed yet? If not, tons of TBTers have descendants of your pairs, so it might be cool to get hatchlings from them and restart. xD; 

I LOVE plague. We're a gross pack of intense and deadly focused hunting animals. We don't do anything halfway, it's 110% or nothing. If you're considering plague, I can answer any questions you might have. 

Although, Light seems pretty awesome and the eyes would go better if you started a new hatchery. Just to be fair. Light would be my second choice for a Flight if I had to switch at this point.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I LOVE plague. We're a gross pack of intense and deadly focused hunting animals. We don't do anything halfway, it's 110% or nothing. If you're considering plague, I can answer any questions you might have.
> 
> Although, Light seems pretty awesome and the eyes would go better if you started a new hatchery. Just to be fair. Light would be my second choice for a Flight if I had to switch at this point.



i can confirm this. we are actually the best flight. 

(also i just got a tiger foo tHEYRE ADORABLE I LOVE THEM)


----------



## Astro0

ok needing some advice! i have some savings, nothing incredible, but still some savings, and i have two goals: get sprites or gene up dragons
should i gene up my dergs now or buy sprites now??? i know sprites will go up in price, but i feel like they will also take longer to save for and stuff idk


----------



## Forek

So..... Should i go light or plague? I kinda want the redish eye color for my Sith ( star wars ) looking dragons.


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> Yeah, I hope so too! :0
> I've been trying to think positively and all, and see my appeal (maybe) not passing as a fresh start. (Partially because I've never heard of any appeals passing before in the history of Flight Rising, so I shouldn't set my hopes too high.) any ideas on what flight I should choose next?
> 
> Plague and Light are definitely on my list, but Ice is one of those places that'll always mean home to me, haha.



I didn't realise you'd been banned, I'm sorry . I hope the appeal goes through for you and you have your account back soon.



Forek said:


> So..... Should i go light or plague? I kinda want the redish eye color for my Sith ( star wars ) looking dragons.



Plague for sure, your idea sounds very cool . I have a Jedi dragon myself (Yaddle), Plague eyes with dark colours is an awesome combo.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I hardly get tablets in the coliseum but everytime I do I only get 1 .-. I did get a chest though


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh my Naiad I am sorry to hear you got banned. I worry about that all the time. My daughters and I rarely exchange items anymore. But I still worry. I try to post on my page whatever trades I am doing with my daughters. My oldest has hatched a couple nests for me. It's downright unfair to ban people with a shared IP address.  

I haven't been on FR much. Just to gather items, feed my hungry dragons and sell some dragons to make money for a set of skins and accents. I cant even get in the coli this festival. So sad. 

I have a couple of free dragons for Newbies. If you would like them then send a CR to CinnaPhoenix  I hope that they wont be exalted. I haven't the heart to exalt them.


----------



## Alienfish

taiyo and tsukiyama's not-so baby turtdreg ^_^ kinda like the colors.. might keep actually.


----------



## Astro0

Oops just purchased another gen 1 noc, someone save me from myself!


----------



## Coach

>Gets a chest when digging in light

Finds out it's just an Iron Treasure chest

I cri evrytim


----------



## Alienfish

Coach said:


> >Gets a chest when digging in light
> 
> Finds out it's just an Iron Treasure chest
> 
> I cri evrytim



lol i keep getting those broken glass bottle stuff so i feel ya lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

ended up exalting.. i like the colours but tbh not worth it x) and nature could use a hand ...


----------



## Autem

Bought myself a new breeding pair-and it only cost me 55kt!

Need to buy some renaming scrolls for them but haven't decided on what to change the names to yet c:


----------



## Alienfish

aw such beauties  !! still need a nice white dreg myself ^^


----------



## Prabha

Making breeding pairs is such a pain. It's like _everything_ has a common ancestor x.x frustrating


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> Making breeding pairs is such a pain. It's like _everything_ has a common ancestor x.x frustrating


lol ikr.. and the cooldown time 17 days.. myeah

also yes i jav a white feather turn on your vm's ffs


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> lol ikr.. and the cooldown time 17 days.. myeah
> 
> also yes i jav a white feather turn on your vm's ffs



ohhh yeah! I forgot I turned them off XD but grats on the feather; I knew you could do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

on another note... finally joined lightning. & I've already seen multiple spreadsheets, this is great XD
yay!!!


----------



## Alienfish

ya it's alright, thanks ^^

nice nice  i still love nature too much.. cause hippie turts


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> ya it's alright, thanks ^^
> 
> nice nice  i still love nature too much.. cause hippie turts



you guys have some really pretty eyes, I'll admit.


----------



## Alienfish

ya, i agree :3 cant say im the most hardcore player so i mostly picked nature because pretty colors and turts

- - - Post Merge - - -






caved in for this.. looks like a dang moth. i needs.


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> ya, i agree :3 cant say im the most hardcore player so i mostly picked nature because pretty colors and turts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caved in for this.. looks like a dang moth. i needs.



I need dat dragon


I have a bunch of blue ones, but this one is the best.


----------



## Alienfish

uwuwu all mine 

nice blue one ^^


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> uwuwu all mine
> 
> nice blue one ^^



You bred that one? It looks cool.


----------



## Prabha

People are saying the drop rate for tablets is messed up..
Does anyone have any knowledge on this? How's it messed up?


----------



## Alienfish

which one? the moth one i bought off auction house when i browsed for pretty dregs :3


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> People are saying the drop rate for tablets is messed up..
> Does anyone have any knowledge on this? How's it messed up?




The light drop rate is fine iirc
However the Neutral drop rate is lower than usual. (I believe it's down to 15% for the Arena now.)


----------



## Alienfish

yeah it seems fine indeed, gotten a few already, so...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Prabha said:


> People are saying the drop rate for tablets is messed up..
> Does anyone have any knowledge on this? How's it messed up?



All I know is that the arena is dropping absolutely nothing for me..I went to the delta and I am having much better luck.


----------



## Naiad

PrayingMantis10 said:


> All I know is that the arena is dropping absolutely nothing for me..I went to the delta and I am having much better luck.



You edited (?), but thank you for your concern! 
I was a bit disappointed that I probably won't be able to grab a soldier, so thank you!


----------



## Irarina

Arena works fine with me. I got 80 tablets for 1 hour grinding.


----------



## Naiad

Irarina said:


> Arena works fine with me. I got 80 tablets for 1 hour grinding.



It's not that drops are entirely broken, the percentage of Tablet Drops from Neutral enemies has dropped. The Arena is definitely still a goldmine for Brightshine, though!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> It's not that drops are entirely broken, the percentage of Tablet Drops from Neutral enemies has dropped. The Arena is definitely still a goldmine for Brightshine, though!


I got a bunch of chests and tablets on Sunday but the rate has definitely dropped for me dramatically since then. Naiad I am grinding away  so I should  have extra everything  for you. Unless I am convinced otherwise I am staying away from the Illuminated Emblem since it will be recycled. I stupidly had gotten  5 of the Druidic Emblems.


----------



## Prabha

I have over 10 bright heart chests.. ;w; why must they be so common.


----------



## tamagotchi

I'm buying/trading for a few extra tablets if anyone has extras they don't need.  c:

( http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1482759 )

Mobile sucks lol.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

How much should I charge for a Black Wolf Crate ( from the Boreal woods) ? The only 2 in the AH are 995 gems and 1000 gems but frankly that seems totally absurd ( as in way too high).


----------



## Forek

Should i open a shop or put them on the auction house? http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=143952
Not only the ones with no name.


----------



## Naiad

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I got a bunch of chests and tablets on Sunday but the rate has definitely dropped for me dramatically since then. Naiad I am grinding away  so I should  have extra everything  for you. Unless I am convinced otherwise I am staying away from the Illuminated Emblem since it will be recycled. I stupidly had gotten  5 of the Druidic Emblems.



//hugs 

Thank you so much!! qvq

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I have over 10 bright heart chests.. ;w; why must they be so common.



How much are they in the AH now? :0


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The Brightheart chest is 20,000 treasure in the AH right now.


----------



## Irarina

I don't know how to decorate my dragons yet. But I guess, the cape and spats that dropped during my grinding go really well with the blades ^^ Happy how it turns out.


----------



## Astro0

do you guys think i should scatter this guy?




purple/azure chocolate
i rlly like his primary and secondary, but dat tert....


----------



## Xanarcah

*FESTIVAL PSA*


Tablet prices have dropped enough that it's possible to buy for 1g or 600-700t each. There are still two more days of the festival, so it's possible it will drop lower, but now may be a good time to start buying if you were intending to. : D 

Oddly enough, there are still plenty of people buying for 1k each, so if you were busy selling, you could continue to do so~



*Scuttles back to the Coli*


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> I don't know how to decorate my dragons yet. But I guess, the cape and spats that dropped during my grinding go really well with the blades ^^ Happy how it turns out.



beautiful!

astro0: i'd probably exalt or sell it if you dont want the genes


----------



## Astro0

Noiru said:


> beautiful!
> 
> astro0: i'd probably exalt or sell it if you dont want the genes



hmmm i dont really want to exalt it or sell it bc i got it from an egg i purchased, and i do like its primary and secondary colours


----------



## Alienfish

keep it then ^_^ you get quite a lot of storage for the dregs after all


----------



## Forek

I love some of these dragons, they are awesome. ^.^


----------



## Astro0

Noiru said:


> keep it then ^_^ you get quite a lot of storage for the dregs after all



yeah i have quite the lair anyway, i think i'm going to just double gene him and turn him into a coatl ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> yeah i have quite the lair anyway, i think i'm going to just double gene him and turn him into a coatl ^_^



sounds like a good plan


----------



## Forek

What is your dragon lair called? I wanma see some cool dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

HippieTurt is da turt queen over there, enjoy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I fnally managed to get a chest other then a brightheart one

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just grabbed an ambush from Pinkertons yessss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I have a ton of battle items that I am planning on selling later on, if you need any of the Flight Specific battle items let me know and I'll send them over for free and then list the rest tonight in the AH. (I have a lot of stones, slashes and bolts.)


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I fnally managed to get a chest other then a brightheart one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also just grabbed an ambush from Pinkertons yessss



Sounds like it's a good morning for you. : D

Which chest did you get?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I have a ton of battle items that I am planning on selling later on, if you need any of the Flight Specific battle items let me know and I'll send them over for free and then list the rest tonight in the AH. (I have a lot of stones, slashes and bolts.)



If you've got any spare Diseased Might or Acuity stones, that would be really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Alienfish

best dreg ever.. lmangoes.


----------



## tamagotchi

Hi guys, can I have some advice? 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1482412/2
Someone offered me tablets for my Loga and said that they would have them by yesterday, however when I pinged them they didn't respond but they are fairly active, and selling/buying tablets. Should I take the Loga off hold? I'd really like to get rid of this thing for some extra tablets, lol.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

tamagotchi said:


> Hi guys, can I have some advice?
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1482412/2
> Someone offered me tablets for my Loga and said that they would have them by yesterday, however when I pinged them they didn't respond but they are fairly active, and selling/buying tablets. Should I take the Loga off hold? I'd really like to get rid of this thing for some extra tablets, lol.



I think you might want to... the prices have changed .The member is probably stalling  because the cheapest Loga right now is 110k and the cheapest tablets 1100 each.


----------



## Prabha

um... Has anyone seen this yet.. 



Spoiler:  um..


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Prabha said:


> um... Has anyone seen this yet..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  um..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123393


Um..yes . I think they say that with all the antlers. .. I have antlers on my Xmas reindeer dragon


----------



## Prabha

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Um..yes . I think they say that with all the antlers. .. I have antlers on my Xmas reindeer dragon



Fr is a tad inappropriate XD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Prabha said:


> Fr is a tad inappropriate XD



Prabha, Prabha, Prabha.. this is why I never read the captions of anything.lol


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> Fr is a tad inappropriate XD



LOL that cracked me up too hard


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Hi guys, can I have some advice?
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1482412/2
> Someone offered me tablets for my Loga and said that they would have them by yesterday, however when I pinged them they didn't respond but they are fairly active, and selling/buying tablets. Should I take the Loga off hold? I'd really like to get rid of this thing for some extra tablets, lol.



I would send them a direct message/profile comment and ask if they are still interested in it and that they said they'd have the Tablets yesterday and if they are still interested what their status with tablets is. Include a time limit for their response "if I don't hear back from you in x time then... I'm sorry but I'll be putting the loga back on the market because the festival is drawing to a close and I really need to find a definite buyer for it" or something like that, say 6 or 8 hours. Or however long. Wait out the limit, then proceed. 

I'm on my phone right now, so I can't edit what I just wrote. XD; hope it made sense, you can reword it yourself accordingly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Prabha, Prabha, Prabha.. this is why I never read the captions of anything.lol



I'm the opposite, I read the captions on everything. XD snowflake urchin is great too.


----------



## Alienfish

kinda liked the gray colours a lot on this one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Sounds like it's a good morning for you. : D
> 
> Which chest did you get?



Uhh I think it was a sunbreak


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> kinda liked the gray colours a lot on this one



Cute dragon, really like those colours with those genes .



Prabha said:


> Fr is a tad inappropriate XD



FR captions can be pretty funny .


----------



## Alienfish

thanks ^^ me too, some look so great together you just need to jav them


----------



## Prabha

that night sky silk collection is really beautiful... why must it be 3mil


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> that night sky silk collection is really beautiful... why must it be 3mil



because the night..

also gotta love when you find pretty dregs and you are poor af lol


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> because the night..
> 
> also gotta love when you find pretty dregs and you are poor af lol



seriously
I find such a beautiful dragon.. and then.. I see the 400+ gems 
I cri everytim


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Uhh I think it was a sunbreak



Nice! That's probably the rarest chest to get.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> that night sky silk collection is really beautiful... why must it be 3mil



The set cycled out of the MP months ago, in March, I think? It was 1012g for the entire set before it cycled out. Is it really 3m now? Maybe I should sell mine. o:


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! That's probably the rarest chest to get.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The set cycled out of the MP months ago, in March, I think? It was 1012g for the entire set before it cycled out. Is it really 3m now? Maybe I should sell mine. o:



I saw around 3 mil for that set in a couple of a threads. Idk if they were getting deals though.
Gah I really wish I never missed that December registration window.. I would've had a chance at this stuff XD


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> I saw around 3 mil for that set in a couple of a threads. Idk if they were getting deals though.
> Gah I really wish I never missed that December registration window.. I would've had a chance at this stuff XD





Dangit i came in april.


----------



## Prabha

...the price of the lightning sprite is .. Very high now.. 
There's nothing below 2.5 mil in the AH.. Welp so much for that x.x

maybe I should've became an assistant loool


----------



## Forek

Woah woah woah some of my dragons grew up


----------



## Alienfish

i like the mid one, pink and darker green colours go well together


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I s2g I tried so hard to resist




I am disgusted with myself. I dunno if i'd look better on my red imp though


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> i like the mid one, pink and darker green colours go well together



Yeah i kinda like it, but im running out of room lol


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I s2g I tried so hard to resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am disgusted with myself. I dunno if i'd look better on my red imp though


jfc that is amazing *w* grats dude


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> ...the price of the lightning sprite is .. Very high now..
> There's nothing below 2.5 mil in the AH.. Welp so much for that x.x
> 
> maybe I should've became an assistant loool



I wouldn't worry about it, it's just a price fluctuation. Happens a lot with sprites. They'll sink in price back to normal in a little while.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I saw around 3 mil for that set in a couple of a threads. Idk if they were getting deals though.
> Gah I really wish I never missed that December registration window.. I would've had a chance at this stuff XD



Man, the Dec newbies were probably the luckiest because they joined in time for NoN. Eeeeaaasiest money and lowest prices on everything retired that I can remember. I made and spent so much money then.


----------



## Lancelot

WHAT IS NON :C


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> WHAT IS NON :C



NIGHT OF THE NOCTURNE

Which is a 2 week long event in December. Least year they introduced it as the way to release Nocturnes as the new breed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> If you've got any spare Diseased Might or Acuity stones, that would be really helpful, thanks!



The only Plague thing I have is the Pestilent Slash. =[


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, it was a really good time to buy stuff because pretty much everything was really cheap compared to what it was before.



This. One of my biggest FR regrets is not going harder at this event. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> The only Plague thing I have is the Pestilent Slash. =[



Ah, no worries, then.  Thanks for offering anyway!


----------



## Xanarcah

Sunbreak Chests are starting to climb in price!

They've been sitting at 80-90k super solidly alll week (which is the most any of the chests have been regularly going for in the AH), and now they've gone up to 150k. Sunbreak Chests are likely the rarest of all the chests because it's the only one that doesn't drop in the Arena. Most people have been farming in the Arena all week because Tablets drop like crazy there. 


For anyone intending to sell their chests for profit, I'm guessing that they should peak in price either riiiight before the festival ends or in the couple days after it ends. I'm hoping they hit 400k+, personally. : D 

It may be worth switching to farming in areas where they drop instead of staying in the Arena, especially if you've already hit your other festival goals.




EDIT: Random other notes about chests and their prices

Chests end up being worth more than the skins because of their rarity and collectibility. However, they are notoriously difficult to sell down the road. Essentially, more or less only completionist collectors will buy them after they've inflated in price a lot.

However, they go up in price like crazy. Example: Pestilent Chest. From 2014 Riot of Rot. The lowest in the AH is around 1mil treasure. The accent inside it, Pestilent Acolyte, is going for 250k in the AH right now. 

Pestilent Chest was the only RoR item I missed out on getting since it never dropped for me and I refused to buy it because it was 90k, and I didn't want to shell out 90k just to get the last chest. 5/6 chests was good enough for me, right? I'd been playing FR for like, 2 weeks, at that point. I was so wrong. Like two months ago, I shelled out for one. Figured if I'd been thinking about it for the previous 6 months, I should just get it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Sunbreak Chests are starting to climb in price!
> 
> They've been sitting at 80-90k super solidly alll week (which is the most any of the chests have been regularly going for in the AH), and now they've gone up to 150k. Sunbreak Chests are likely the rarest of all the chests because it's the only one that doesn't drop in the Arena. Most people have been farming in the Arena all week because Tablets drop like crazy there.


yessssss. I thought it'd be that radiance skin for the male guardian

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does it look better on this?




Also name suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> yessssss. I thought it'd be that radiance skin for the male guardian
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does it look better on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also name suggestions are welcomed



The Ancient Radiance accent doesn't come in a chest. o: 

Also, it's hard for me to say which Imp it looks better on. o: The main color goes well with the white imp, but the gold parts look nice with the Smoke and it's shiny like the CryFace is.


----------



## Forek

Wow, that skin looks amazing ; w ;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> The Ancient Radiance accent doesn't come in a chest. o:
> 
> Also, it's hard for me to say which Imp it looks better on. o: The main color goes well with the white imp, but the gold parts look nice with the Smoke and it's shiny like the CryFace is.


Oh I thought it did . Whoops

I might just stick it on this one and give the white imp a rainbow accent since white goes well with it. Aiming for maybe this


----------



## Prabha

^ that's a gorgeous skin. Looks really great with the white.


----------



## Forek

How do i level my dragons faster? I dunno been grinding in coli but they're not leveling up.


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> How do i level my dragons faster? I dunno been grinding in coli but they're not leveling up.



What level is your team at and what venue in the coliseum are you grinding in?


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> What level is your team at and what venue in the coliseum are you grinding in?



My team is level 10-12 im grinding at That underground area, I don't know off the top of my head, but it's for 10-12.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> My team is level 10-12 im grinding at That underground area, I don't know off the top of my head, but it's for 10-12.



You really just have to keep at it, maybe go a few rounds in the next higher level but don't get yourself killed. I play all around the venues so that I can get different familiars and stuff, it does take a while to level up your dragons but it's worth it!


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You really just have to keep at it, maybe go a few rounds in the next higher level but don't get yourself killed. I play all around the venues so that I can get different familiars and stuff, it does take a while to level up your dragons but it's worth it!



This is pretty much it: Just keep at it and you'll get there. Since you're in the level-appropriate venue, build up the exp bonus gauge and keep fighting!

If you're following Culex's guide (I consider adding the Might fragments to be optional since they just get replaced anyway), you can make it from 1 to 25 in like 3 days, no sweat. 


The lower levels (1-17) are faster if you train one dragon with two level 25s in the Kelp Beds. Or two dragons in the Mire with a level 25 Mire build dragon. But if that's not an option, training a whole team at once isn't bad.


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> This is pretty much it: Just keep at it and you'll get there. Since you're in the level-appropriate venue, build up the exp bonus gauge and keep fighting!
> 
> If you're following Culex's guide (I consider adding the Might fragments to be optional since they just get replaced anyway), you can make it from 1 to 25 in like 3 days, no sweat.
> 
> 
> The lower levels (1-17) are faster if you train one dragon with two level 25s in the Kelp Beds. Or two dragons in the Mire with a level 25 Mire build dragon. But if that's not an option, training a whole team at once isn't bad.



We'll if i could i would train with 25s. But those are my highest level xD
Link to guide please? Ty
- - - Post Merge - - -

My drags die super quick, using the 4 Str 2 Quickness 1 VIT build. I made a " shield " dragon, all vit, def and mind, but I didn't know if it was good.


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> We'll if i could i would train with 25s. But those are my highest level xD
> Link to guide please? Ty
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My drags die super quick, using the 4 Str 2 Quickness 1 VIT build. I made a " shield " dragon, all vit, def and mind, but I didn't know if it was good.



Your flight might have free level 25 lending. I think you're in shadow right? I know they definitely have a service. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710

For the coliseum, people pretty much only stick to glass cannon and mage builds. I think having a shield might show you down since it won't do anything except absorb damage.


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> Your flight might have free level 25 lending. I think you're in shadow right? I know they definitely have a service.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
> 
> For the coliseum, people pretty much only stick to glass cannon and mage builds. I think having a shield might show you down since it won't do anything except absorb damage.



Yeah i thought of that, so i just exalted him the other day. Does shadow have a service? Maybe I'll check it out. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

DANGIT!! Now i need to reset my drags....., AGAIN.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ohh got another sunbreak chest


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I bought one 25 I just need another, I'm trying to get my 18 team up to 25 so I can use them to level all my others. I've got most of my dregs up to 4-5 so far. And I've only recently started leveling. Once you get them to 17 I highly suggest berserkers


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I bought one 25 I just need another, I'm trying to get my 18 team up to 25 so I can use them to level all my others. I've got most of my dregs up to 4-5 so far. And I've only recently started leveling. Once you get them to 17 I highly suggest berserkers



How sould i get money to get those?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> How sould i get money to get those?



When I grind a lot I usually sell my food back to the site that I wont use, and then sell the rarer materials on AH as well as the battle items and other drops you don't need, like familiars and stuff. It's a good way to make lots of money. Takes time but it's effective.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> When I grind a lot I usually sell my food back to the site that I wont use, and then sell the rarer materials on AH as well as the battle items and other drops you don't need, like familiars and stuff. It's a good way to make lots of money. Takes time but it's effective.



yeah, it is unless you hoard things for achievements..

or play some jigsaw, tbh i find that the most effective way if you play on easy or normal


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> yeah, it is unless you hoard things for achievements..
> 
> or play some jigsaw, tbh i find that the most effective way if you play on easy or normal



Truth. I play a LOT of the Tidal Trouble at night. it racks up.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Truth. I play a LOT of the Tidal Trouble at night. it racks up.



I have a slow mind so I end up clicking buttons everywhere


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Truth. I play a LOT of the Tidal Trouble at night. it racks up.



ur my twin.. i usually do that at night too because jigsaw is too much at 1 am lel


----------



## Naiad

Tidal Trouble club :^))
It's honestly my favorite game, haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> Tidal Trouble club :^))
> It's honestly my favorite game, haha



It's way too addictive. And it's a good time waster when I am stuck at work with nothing to do.


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Tidal Trouble club :^))
> It's honestly my favorite game, haha



i like it a lot too it's like faerie bubbles from neopets so i can play that a lot, heh. i prefer jigsaw though unless it's nighttime


----------



## tamagotchi

Selling some things for tablets for the end of the festival:

Familiars:
- Loga 
- Hippocampus 
- Colorburst Buttersnake

Skins/Chests:
- Sunbeam Sentinel Chest x2
- Brightheart x4
- The Fool ( Trickmurk Circus Skin )
- Mutant x2 ( RoR Skin )
- Celestial Antelope

1:1000 ratio, items going by a little bit less than lowest AH price. uwu


----------



## cheezyfries

cries bc i'm on vacation for all of brightshine jubilee and most of thundercrack ;v; i got one of each thing in festive favors besides the emblem which is good i guess

does anyone know how much the bear familiars are going for? i want to collect them all, but if it's too pricey i'll just save up


----------



## Alienfish

I was away for most Brightshine as well uwu'

No idea, I'm gonna try get all the turts someday though I think


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> I was away for most Brightshine as well uwu'
> 
> No idea, I'm gonna try get all the turts someday though I think



I have high hopes of owning all the familiars but it's literally impossibru. Cause of familiars like the Boolean and stuff. >.< I really wish I hadn't sold all my stuff to biggkitty, but I never thought I would get back into FR. *facepalm*


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have high hopes of owning all the familiars but it's literally impossibru. Cause of familiars like the Boolean and stuff. >.< I really wish I hadn't sold all my stuff to biggkitty, but I never thought I would get back into FR. *facepalm*



ya some are really pricey and stuff..

aw well sometimes it can be good to start new rite


----------



## Alienfish

got this lil kyute thing ;D


----------



## Alienfish

got this lil kyute thing ;D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> ya some are really pricey and stuff..
> 
> aw well sometimes it can be good to start new rite



Yeah, except that I had a bunch of the sprites and stuff >.<


----------



## FancyThat

cheezyfries said:


> cries bc i'm on vacation for all of brightshine jubilee and most of thundercrack ;v; i got one of each thing in festive favors besides the emblem which is good i guess
> 
> does anyone know how much the bear familiars are going for? i want to collect them all, but if it's too pricey i'll just save up



The Bears I've heard are coming back again so you should be able to buy them then .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> got this lil kyute thing ;D



I love those colours 

This is currently my favourite Brightshine dragon :3








KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, except that I had a bunch of the sprites and stuff >.<



Ouch that sucks . I managed to buy most of the sprites but I'm missing two, I'm not sure if I'll bother to save for them now though as the prices are so high.


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Selling some things for tablets for the end of the festival:
> 
> Familiars:
> - Loga
> - Hippocampus
> - Colorburst Buttersnake
> 
> Skins/Chests:
> - Sunbeam Sentinel Chest x2
> - Brightheart x4
> - The Fool ( Trickmurk Circus Skin )
> - Mutant x2 ( RoR Skin )
> - Celestial Antelope
> 
> 1:1000 ratio, items going by a little bit less than lowest AH price. uwu



How many do you want for your loga? I should have enough after I farm on the bus.

My Brightshine army is large, my loga army isn't large enough. XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need Sunsong face masks for my little celestial antelope dregs. =[


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> How many do you want for your loga? I should have enough after I farm on the bus.
> 
> My Brightshine army is large, my loga army isn't large enough. XD



Does 85-90 tablets sound good? Hopefully that's not too high, the lowest price for one in the AH I believe in 100k, lol.

My Loga army needs to disappear, I dislike them a lot. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Does 85-90 tablets sound good? Hopefully that's not too high, the lowest price for one in the AH I believe in 100k, lol.
> 
> My Loga army needs to disappear, I dislike them a lot. xD



Sounds totally doable, thanks! I'll send out your Tablets ~

Let me know what you decide to sell them for, I think I'm almost at a full page now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

i have the worst time trying to save money, once I get a bit I spend it all on stuff I don't need. Get your head in the game Kaydee. >.<


----------



## Alienfish

@FancyThat thanks and i agree on the one you posted v nice color matching and stuff on that one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> i have the worst time trying to save money, once I get a bit I spend it all on stuff I don't need. Get your head in the game Kaydee. >.<



ikrr all the pretty dregs! also yay Tsukiyama looking really good now


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i have the worst time trying to save money, once I get a bit I spend it all on stuff I don't need. Get your head in the game Kaydee. >.<



This is basically FR in a nutshell. XD

Always spending money on impulse purchases. And if you do manage to save up some? Well, your impulse purchases just cost more.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> This is basically FR in a nutshell. XD
> 
> Always spending money on impulse purchases. And if you do manage to save up some? Well, your impulse purchases just cost more.



i can confirm  oh well nabbed a turt familiar ..soo kyute had to take home!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Well these hatched today








I didn't know spines would hardly be a noticeable tert


----------



## Alienfish

yea they kinda are, cute ones though  i love the one with green on its back


----------



## Prabha

Does anybody have any dolls, runestones, and Unhatched eggs (besides fire, and lighting for eggs) that I could borrow?
I want to get some achievements ;D I can pay you too if you want.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Does anybody have any dolls, runestones, and Unhatched eggs (besides fire, and lighting for eggs) that I could borrow?
> I want to get some achievements ;D I can pay you too if you want.



I have a lightweaver and the arcanist doll you can borrow


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have a lightweaver and the arcanist doll you can borrow



Oh cool thank you! You can send them over whenever


----------



## Lancelot

Im gonna sign up again at the next opening and Im missing all of this D:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Oh cool thank you! You can send them over whenever



Okay. I'm going to name all my dragons first. I'm almost done


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Okay. I'm going to name all my dragons first. I'm almost done



Hm.. It doesn't seem to be giving me the achievement for some reason.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Hm.. It doesn't seem to be giving me the achievement for some reason.



Do you have all the dolls?


----------



## Prabha

she's ... beautiful ; o ; I think I have a favorite dragon o:


----------



## Coach

So is today the last day of brightshine jubilee?


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> she's ... beautiful ; o ; I think I have a favorite dragon o:



Gorgeous. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> So is today the last day of brightshine jubilee?



Yes, today is the last day. The festival ends at rollover tonight.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So much for a lightning sprite . It used to be 1.7 mil now it's 2.9


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So much for a lightning sprite . It used to be 1.7 mil now it's 2.9



_*I know how you feel.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Gorgeous. o:




Thank you c:


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Hm.. It doesn't seem to be giving me the achievement for some reason.



Some achievements (runes, etc.) may not happen instantaneously, even if you have everything :0
It shouldn't take more than a few days to activate, though!


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So much for a lightning sprite . It used to be 1.7 mil now it's 2.9



Price in the AH and actual value aren't the same though. Sprites in particular fluctuate like crazy pretty often. I've started some of those fluctuations before. XD

What happens is all of a certain kind of sprite expires and there are no more left. Then someone comes along and puts one in at a super high price. It gets undercut by a few people, and you have what looks like a 1m+ jump in a single day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Some achievements (runes, etc.) may not happen instantaneously, even if you have everything :0
> It shouldn't take more than a few days to activate, though!



It totally took 5 weeks for me to get the dolls achievement...


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> she's ... beautiful ; o ; I think I have a favorite dragon o:



Woah ^.^ Thats i nice one.


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Some achievements (runes, etc.) may not happen instantaneously, even if you have everything :0
> It shouldn't take more than a few days to activate, though!



ah explains a lot. the ones where you need to have one of each starter breed is slow lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> she's ... beautiful ; o ; I think I have a favorite dragon o:


nice genes and colours there, grats!


----------



## Forek

Im gonna post this dragon i just hatched. 




 I have another one but im too lazy to post it. xD


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: All Adult Dreg 15k each send CR to Kikay


----------



## Forek

Naiad said:


> Yep. It's one of those glitches that's just been there since the beginning of Flight Rising, I believe. (Same with the Ambush/Breath glitches.) You could try submitting a Contact Us if you haven't already :0



I need dem ambushes. D:


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Fr is an amazing game, don't get me wrong, but they're a lot of bugs everywhere. Especially if you're on mobile but I do get quite a few on my computer such as random dragon pictures all over the screen or coli being stuck on a certain move for like 10 minutes.. The wrong amount of treasure being displayed.
> 
> Hopefully they'll get fixed eventually.



Here's some explanations to hopefully clear things up! :0
1. The picture issue is actually a problem with your mobile device rather than FR ^^
2. The Coliseum problem is most likely a lag issue (which is probably going to be fixed once FR moves onto a better server.)
3. The Treasure display is due to ww1. and www.  Basically information updates on one part, but not the other! I believe it should be fixed when the entire site is moved to ww1.


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Here's some explanations to hopefully clear things up! :0
> 1. The picture issue is actually a problem with your mobile device rather than FR ^^
> 2. The Coliseum problem is most likely a lag issue (which is probably going to be fixed once FR moves onto a better server.)
> 3. The Treasure display is due to ww1. and www.  Basically information updates on one part, but not the other! I believe it should be fixed when the entire site is moved to ww1.



Oh thanks for clearing it up for me! I hope the coli problem gets better though!
But for the first one, that happens with no other site? Is it just that fr on mobile doesn't work well?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Woah ^.^ Thats i nice one.



Thank you! I was jumping up and down when I saw it in the AH!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ah explains a lot. the ones where you need to have one of each starter breed is slow lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> nice genes and colours there, grats!



thanks! (They should totally make a turtle dragon)


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Oh thanks for clearing it up for me! I hope the coli problem gets better though!
> But for the first one, that happens with no other site? Is it just that fr on mobile doesn't work well?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was jumping up and down when I saw it in the AH!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! (They should totally make a turtle dragon)



Psstt someone made sea turtle accents ~


----------



## Luminescence

I'm so pleased with my new breeding pair. Just gotta find an earth nest to rent now~
and maybe wait for the baby skydancer to grow up as well but eh, what's 20 days at this point


----------



## Astro0

So im thinking of making accents that are like tattoos for dragons bc i like tattoos and ive seen a few people looki g for em
do you think people would like that? Would the staff?


----------



## Prabha

Astro0 said:


> So im thinking of making accents that are like tattoos for dragons bc i like tattoos and ive seen a few people looki g for em
> do you think people would like that? Would the staff?



do ittt <3 I love your art, I'm sure they'd be amazing. I, for sure, would love that!


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> So im thinking of making accents that are like tattoos for dragons bc i like tattoos and ive seen a few people looki g for em
> do you think people would like that? Would the staff?



YES YES YES I NEED DRAGON TATTOOS

Stina does too.


----------



## Astro0

Prabha said:


> do ittt <3 I love your art, I'm sure they'd be amazing. I, for sure, would love that!





Xanarcah said:


> YES YES YES I NEED DRAGON TATTOOS
> 
> Stina does too.



Ahh thanks for the support! I've got some ideas so in my study breaks i think i'll start some! I think the first one needs to be a classic 'mom' tattoo hahaha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> Ahh thanks for the support! I've got some ideas so in my study breaks i think i'll start some! I think the first one needs to be a classic 'mom' tattoo hahaha



They should be sold to FR players here for a lower price


----------



## tamagotchi

Welp, I'm thinking I'm about finished getting festival items, so here's what I got:

- 12 Sunbeam Soldiers
- 17 Solar Blades
- 2 Illuminated Crowns

And I believe I traded all of my skins in. I'm pretty happy this festival. This is the best I've done (and probably ever will do lmao bye)


Thanks for letting me borrow your dragons, Xan, they were really nice! I'm gonna' have to buy a team of my own for future festivals, haha. I'm on my phone right now and it won't let me send CRs so if you'd like them now feel free. c:


----------



## Forek

tamagotchi said:


> Welp, I'm thinking I'm about finished getting festival items, so here's what I got:
> 
> - 12 Sunbeam Soldiers
> - 17 Solar Blades
> - 2 Illuminated Crowns
> 
> And I believe I traded all of my skins in. I'm pretty happy this festival. This is the best I've done (and probably ever will do lmao bye)
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me borrow your dragons, Xan, they were really nice! I'm gonna' have to buy a team of my own for future festivals, haha. I'm on my phone right now and it won't let me send CRs so if you'd like them now feel free. c:



........... i had trouble getting 2 soldiers and 1 solar blade


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I only got 3 Soldiers, Three Blades, and Two Crowns. But I got 5 skins and 7 Chests, and it's the best I've really ever done. I've never gotten more than one chest before, but then again I was never really much of a grinder before now.


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I only got 3 Soldiers, Three Blades, and Two Crowns. But I got 5 skins and 7 Chests, and it's the best I've really ever done. I've never gotten more than one chest before, but then again I was never really much of a grinder before now.



I got one chest xD


----------



## Alienfish

Luminescence said:


> I'm so pleased with my new breeding pair. Just gotta find an earth nest to rent now~
> and maybe wait for the baby skydancer to grow up as well but eh, what's 20 days at this point



hhhhhh that red facet one

also lol thats why i hate irl holidays having no time for events.. oh well


----------



## Forek

I don't know really, I'm not much of a grinder for events.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> I don't know really, I'm not much of a grinder for events.



I didn't use to be, but now that I have a computer job where I get to do whatever I have a lot of extra time on my hands.


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I didn't use to be, but now that I have a computer job where I get to do whatever I have a lot of extra time on my hands.



What to you mean get to do whatever? Like after you finish all the stuff you can use the computer for other stuff ?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> What to you mean get to do whatever? Like after you finish all the stuff you can use the computer for other stuff ?



Well I work graveshift, so all the work is generally done before I arrive, and then for 8 of the 10 hours I work I basically do whatever online, because I only have to do my reports at a certain time and they hardly take an hour, and I do a little work right before my relief gets in in the morning so yeah. 

ALSO Just got this precious bab and her cute accent.


----------



## Alienfish

^awesome.. congrats 

i need to get more treasure hhh me and my spending pantsu


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well I work graveshift, so all the work is generally done before I arrive, and then for 8 of the 10 hours I work I basically do whatever online, because I only have to do my reports at a certain time and they hardly take an hour, and I do a little work right before my relief gets in in the morning so yeah.
> 
> ALSO Just got this precious bab and her cute accent.



Sounds like a good job. It's gonna be a while till i can get a job. 

How do how breed dem drags? I only have a couple redt a bought from AH/ Bred some.


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> I don't know really, I'm not much of a grinder for events.



me neither really.. i admit


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> ^awesome.. congrats
> 
> i need to get more treasure hhh me and my spending pantsu



How much treasure you got? It can't be less then my 18k........ Can it?


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> How much treasure you got? It can't be less then my 18k........ Can it?



Yes lol I had to upgrade my lair and then I bought a familiar and a dreg so I'm down to like 5k kek


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> me neither really.. i admit




I'm poor at all the games i play, I don't know why though. I think it has something to do with me buying the neccesitys and then not grinding for more money. AKA not doing dailys


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> I'm poor at all the games i play, I don't know why though. I think it has something to do with me buying the neccesitys and then not grinding for more money. AKA not doing dailys



i try to do dailies and such im lazy with colosseum though..

i mostly play tidal or jigsaw.. best payout for effort IMO


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> Yes lol I had to upgrade my lair and then I bought a familiar and a dreg so I'm down to like 5k kek



What's your username? I wanna see dem dregs

And yeah I can't even buy food i gotta grind coli for more xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> i try to do dailies and such im lazy with colosseum though..
> 
> i mostly play tidal or jigsaw.. best payout for effort IMO



Ti......dal? I cant stand that lol

I whenevz i need money i hop on my mobile, play shock one, and mass tap screen.


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> What's your username? I wanna see dem dregs
> 
> And yeah I can't even buy food i gotta grind coli for more xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ti......dal? I cant stand that lol
> 
> I whenevz i need money i hop on my mobile, play shock one, and mass tap screen.



HippieTurt, feel free to add me


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> HippieTurt, feel free to add me




Ok, i will


----------



## Alienfish

^^

I like tidal until you get to those b*stard levels where you cant aim at all lol


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> ^^
> 
> I like tidal until you get to those b*stard levels where you cant aim at all lol




I don't like playing games in general  i like really suck at minigames. But maybeh I'll give them a try.


Why are 11 guests on this thread? lol


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> I don't like playing games in general  i like really suck at minigames. But maybeh I'll give them a try.



ya tbh those two games gives the best i think.. as for personal options.

also, pretty dregs btw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

You can add me too, I always like new friend-os! I have been playing lots of the games and also grinding the coli and reselling all my drops.

Name is TurtBurglar


----------



## Alienfish

i need to sell my drops and all my **** too i have too much things x))


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> i need to sell my drops and all my too i have too much things x))



I don't really bother with AH selling food xD i just sell em on my hoard page.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> You can add me too, I always like new friend-os! I have been playing lots of the games and also grinding the coli and reselling all my drops.



Username? I has a feeling is turtburglar maybe idk lol


----------



## Alienfish

yeah me too. i get food points with food all other things i p much sell from hoard cause lazy indeed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> I don't really bother with AH selling food xD i just sell em on my hoard page.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Username? I has a feeling is turtburglar maybe idk lol



Yeah is turt. Lel. But yeah I sell most of my food back to the site, unless its something needed for Swipp or something with the Rare Star.


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah is turt. Lel. But yeah I sell most of my food back to the site, unless its something needed for Swipp or something with the Rare Star.




Rare star? Whats that?

Should make a food bank for this stuff xD universal FR food bank

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> yeah me too. i get food points with food all other things i p much sell from hoard cause lazy indeed



I get deh food points for everything. Now im starting to get rid of grass and fish since nine of my dregs eat that lol


DEM GUESTS. dem. guests.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah food I always convert into points and idk most materials I jav is collecting dust anyways x)


----------



## Forek

Noiru said:


> Yeah food I always convert into points and idk most materials I jav is collecting dust anyways x)




My drags ate all my food. Now they're gonna starve until i get more foodies

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's a boss monster? I see some peeps talking about it sometimes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> Rare star? Whats that?



When you hover over an item it shows you the blurb, the name and a rarity meter in stars, one star: very common, two star: pretty common, three star: less common, four star: not common, five stars: kind of rare, big shiny rainbow star: very rare. The rarer the item the more it's worth. I always move those items to my hoard so I am not tempted to sell them until it's time. ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

hahah yeah mine did while i was away but from the daily collect items stuff you can get quite a lot imo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> What's a boss monster? I see some peeps talking about it sometimes.



In the higher level coli venues there are larger harder to beat "boss" monsters to fight, they have a lot more HP then a usual monster you'd fight and take a lot more to kill.


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> In the higher level coli venues there are larger harder to beat "boss" monsters to fight, they have a lot more HP then a usual monster you'd fight and take a lot more to kill.



Ah, maybe I'll come across it soon. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> When you hover over an item it shows you the blurb, the name and a rarity meter in stars, one star: very common, two star: pretty common, three star: less common, four star: not common, five stars: kind of rare, big shiny rainbow star: very rare. The rarer the item the more it's worth. I always move those items to my hoard so I am not tempted to sell them until it's time. ^u^



Ohhh. I have some starred stuffs but i never bothered to check before i sold em lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> Ah, maybe I'll come across it soon.



They said in the update they're going to start adding them to more venues. Which I think it really awesome.


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> They said in the update they're going to start adding them to more venues. Which I think it really awesome.



Really? Thats prettah cool.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> They said in the update they're going to start adding them to more venues. Which I think it really awesome.



noice nice 

also if anyone wants my mustard dreg let me know might sell cause i dont fancy the genes too much imo


----------



## Forek

Nah i too poor, i wish i could xD

I should sell Bells for treasure. 0_______o


That is, when i finish being busy lol


----------



## Alienfish

I see. yah Im busy with other things atm all the games lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody know the going rate for TBT:Treasure/Gems? I want to sell some of my bells but don't know how to list it. >.<


----------



## Astro0

I'd love some thoughts on this WIP of the first (hopefully of many ) tattoo accent!






And the going rate is 100tbt:15K treasure ^_^


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does anybody know the going rate for TBT:Treasure/Gems? I want to sell some of my bells but don't know how to list it. >.<



it (should) be 15k T per 100 and 30 gems per 100 last i checked. 

i was wondering how NoN works? do the familiars just get restocked in the MP or something?


----------



## Alienfish

yuur i know i think prabha posted that somewhere

gl with the tat, looks nice


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> I'd love some thoughts on this WIP of the first (hopefully of many ) tattoo accent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the going rate is 100tbt:15K treasure ^_^



That is an amazing accent. I approve 100% on the tatt'd dregs. 10/10 would buy.


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That is an amazing accent. I approve 100% on the tatt'd dregs. 10/10 would buy.



thank yooou! hopefully other people like it 



cheezyfries said:


> it (should) be 15k T per 100 and 30 gems per 100 last i checked.
> 
> i was wondering how NoN works? do the familiars just get restocked in the MP or something?



by NoN do you mean Night of the Nocturne? or something else?


----------



## cheezyfries

Astro0 said:


> thank yooou! hopefully other people like it
> 
> 
> 
> by NoN do you mean Night of the Nocturne? or something else?



yeah, night of the nocturne i think c: o that accent's nice!!! 10/10 would buy if i had a tough looking wildclaw, the one i have looks like an angel with the creamy colors ^^


----------



## Astro0

cheezyfries said:


> yeah, night of the nocturne i think c: o that accent's nice!!! 10/10 would buy if i had a tough looking wildclaw, the one i have looks like an angel with the creamy colors ^^



Well for NotN, there were 3 new chest familiars which spawned in different places of the coliseum, they didn't appear in the marketplace, and dropped themselves (as familiars) and strange chests which when opened usually had nothing important haha, or it had the bear familiars (both real and fake), nocturne eggs and nocturne breed change scrolls ^_^

EDIT: oh and thank you! aww he must be cute as, but not quite tattooed material  hehe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Posted a thing in the TBT marketplace that I am selling TBT for FR treasure, you can message me on here too if you're interested. =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also... 

"Quartz is cursed; it's really the worst.
Someday it will be sand; that will be grand.
Dance party forever."

What?


----------



## Lancelot

I wanna play FR so much D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I wanna play FR so much D:



What happened? Didn't you jav an account?


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> What happened? Didn't you jav an account?



thought so too..

hope you can get an account next time they are open.. so glad i got my stuff last time they were open.. awesome site is awesome.


----------



## Lancelot

They banned me and my sister in their little banning spree and are ignoring my emails.


----------



## Alienfish

Ah, I see that sucks :[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> They banned me and my sister in their little banning spree and are ignoring my emails.



Was it because it seemed like you were using two accounts? I hope that doesn't happen cause me and my boyfriend both play. =[


----------



## Lancelot

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Was it because it seemed like you were using two accounts? I hope that doesn't happen cause me and my boyfriend both play. =[



Twas the exact reason :C


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Was it because it seemed like you were using two accounts? I hope that doesn't happen cause me and my boyfriend both play. =[




Then ima send dem emailz for you and luffy

 idk no how 
- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Twas the exact reason :C



Tbt thought my brother was using 2 accounts. xD 

Too bad that happened though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Now I sent them an e-mail to try to get reassurance that me and bf wont get banned >.<


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now I sent them an e-mail to try to get reassurance that me and bf wont get banned >.<



better do if you share ip address or something...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> better do if you share ip address or something...



Well we use same compu. So i emailed them and I hope they will realize with like how far apart our join dates and stuff, and how we don't send things to each other >.<


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well we use same compu. So i emailed them and I hope they will realize with like how far apart our join dates and stuff, and how we don't send things to each other >.<



then it's most likely same ip address as well unless you found your way around that.. good luck!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> then it's most likely same ip address as well unless you found your way around that.. good luck!



Well I use firefox and he uses chrome, but idk if that changes ip or not *shrug* i just don't wanna be banned


----------



## Alienfish

technically it is and if you aint allowed to have two accounts you better tell staff imo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody wanna buy some gems for 600:1? I got a few to sell. ^u^


----------



## Lancelot

I hope the next opening is early next month :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I hope the next opening is early next month :c



For your sake I hope so too, and hopefully they wont insta-ban you or hopefully they didn't block your IP or something.

I want it to be the next festival already. Not sure if I want to sell my light stuff yet or hold onto it for a bit for the price to creep up..


----------



## Forek

I need sleepies, lol 

But srs, I don't think you will get banned if you contact them.


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> I need sleepies, lol
> 
> But srs, I don't think you will get banned if you contact them.



lets hope not 

but yeah it's for the best since you can use diff browser if you are allowed to have several accounts like neo, gaia etc.


----------



## FancyThat

A lot of people put a note on their FR profile if they have family or anyone using the same IP, I'd recommend doing that. I'm still not sure what's going on with that on the site as they banned a few people who were genuinely not multi accounting and it seems once they ban they won't change their minds . It's a worry.

I had a good festival this month; three familiars, six wings, five crowns, one light emblem, all the skins/accents (and a few extras) and six chests . I had a few tiles left over so I stuck them in my hoard until next year.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> A lot of people put a note on their FR profile if they have family or anyone using the same IP, I'd recommend doing that. I'm still not sure what's going on with that on the site as they banned a few people who were genuinely not multi accounting and it seems once they ban they won't change their minds . It's a worry.
> 
> I had a good festival this month; three familiars, six wings, five crowns, one light emblem, all the skins/accents (and a few extras) and six chests . I had a few tiles left over so I stuck them in my hoard until next year.



Seems fishy tbh if they act like that :/ I guess they don't really check closely then and base it solely if they "happen" to be using multiple because of some database error or something.

Congrats 

Also had to exalt that mustard dreg cause I couldn't sell it lol.


----------



## FancyThat

Noiru said:


> Seems fishy tbh if they act like that :/ I guess they don't really check closely then and base it solely if they "happen" to be using multiple because of some database error or something.
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Also had to exalt that mustard dreg cause I couldn't sell it lol.



It's confusing how the bans work, I'm not sure how it's decided but it seems they have done mass banning of accounts before.

Thanks , I gave one crown and wings away but the rest are on my dragons (except one of the wing guard which is in storage along with most of the other stuff).

Shame but at least the dragon is serving a higher cause now right :3.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah it seems, anything "fishy" > insta ban if they do .. oh well.

Nice nice ^^

I guess, I didn't really like the colors anyways  And I have another Fae already


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* I really hope this accent maker has an extra of the one I want, cause it's not in the AH anymore. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got annoyed by my starters tert so I figured I would give him a scatter just to see what happens.






RIP


----------



## Lancelot

ALL MY DRAGONS NARE GONNA DIE >:{

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=165671

- - - Post Merge - - -

I miss Siarl :c


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cries* I really hope this accent maker has an extra of the one I want, cause it's not in the AH anymore. >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got annoyed by my starters tert so I figured I would give him a scatter just to see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP



omg pasta dreg <3

also damn that's a beauty @Luffy


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Welp, I'm thinking I'm about finished getting festival items, so here's what I got:
> 
> - 12 Sunbeam Soldiers
> - 17 Solar Blades
> - 2 Illuminated Crowns
> 
> And I believe I traded all of my skins in. I'm pretty happy this festival. This is the best I've done (and probably ever will do lmao bye)
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me borrow your dragons, Xan, they were really nice! I'm gonna' have to buy a team of my own for future festivals, haha. I'm on my phone right now and it won't let me send CRs so if you'd like them now feel free. c:



No problem, glad you enjoyed working with them! : D If you buy a team, make sure all their stones (Eliminate, Rally, Sap, etc) are in the same slots. It's a loooot easier when all of the dragons are equipped in the same order. 

That's a pretty good haul~ 

Here's my festival stash:

25 Soldiers
25 Blades
9 Crown
52-ish Skins/Accents
32 Chests


... Gotta try to sell some stuff to make back some of my money...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> omg pasta dreg <3
> 
> also damn that's a beauty @Luffy



Did a second scatter... now he's a superman? I need a skin to cover up his grossness now >.< freck


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> No problem, glad you enjoyed working with them! : D If you buy a team, make sure all their stones (Eliminate, Rally, Sap, etc) are in the same slots. It's a loooot easier when all of the dragons are equipped in the same order.
> 
> That's a pretty good haul~
> 
> Here's my festival stash:
> 
> 25 Soldiers
> 25 Blades
> 9 Crown
> 52-ish Skins/Accents
> 32 Chests
> 
> 
> ... Gotta try to sell some stuff to make back some of my money...



Holy dong you got alot ;o;


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did a second scatter... now he's a superman? I need a skin to cover up his grossness now >.< freck



xD; This is why I'm afraid to gamble on Scatters. Hopefully you can get a good color combo soon though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Holy dong you got alot ;o;



No pain, no gain!

I always try to get my goals high because it pays off 10x down the road. It helps to have people to farm with egging you on, though. xD;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

This just in, Rasa feets are too cute in the Coli, it will be my demise!


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> No problem, glad you enjoyed working with them! : D If you buy a team, make sure all their stones (Eliminate, Rally, Sap, etc) are in the same slots. It's a loooot easier when all of the dragons are equipped in the same order.
> 
> That's a pretty good haul~
> 
> Here's my festival stash:
> 
> 25 Soldiers
> 25 Blades
> 9 Crown
> 52-ish Skins/Accents
> 32 Chests
> 
> 
> ... Gotta try to sell some stuff to make back some of my money...



That is extremely impressive congrats . Next festival I'm taking the week off sick to spend 24/7 in the coli .

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did a second scatter... now he's a superman? I need a skin to cover up his grossness now >.< freck



That sucks , I wish there was a scroll to just scatter one colour instead of all three, I have a dragon I'd love to change the tert on.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Long time no see, how have you been? : D
> 
> I love the new alchemy because of what it did to the prices of familiars, to be honest. They were like 9k minimum the first day it was released, and I sold pages and pages of them.



I still check the site daily. But I don't get much time to do anything. Gathering sucked for this festival, didn't get the 65 for the blades. I guess it is true about high level gathering not giving as much currency. Some days I only got 1 or 2 tablets.

I haven't gathered what makes familiars so good in alchemy -- I've used them many times but the ingredients I get are priced at 3k or less on the AH, doesn't seem profitable?


----------



## Prabha

Phew. Just read/ watched all the flight rising lore.
Pretty good stuff. Did anyone read it here? 

and woooow Arcanist.. way to destroy the pillar, splendid job


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> Phew. Just read/ watched all the flight rising lore.
> Pretty good stuff. Did anyone read it here?
> 
> and woooow Arcanist.. way to destroy the pillar, splendid job



I haven't read the site lore, but I do read the species lore :0
tbh I had no idea that the world was even called Sornieth until around a week ago, so I'm way behind on this lore thing


----------



## Forek

Naiad said:


> I haven't read the site lore, but I do read the species lore :0
> tbh I had no idea that the world was even called Sornieth until around a week ago, so I'm way behind on this lore thing



 i thought it was just called flight rising


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> I haven't read the site lore, but I do read the species lore :0
> tbh I had no idea that the world was even called Sornieth until around a week ago, so I'm way behind on this lore thing



I didn't read the species lore yet. You should read the site lore, it kind of helps with the flight rising jokes people make on there. XD
(At least for me, because in Lightning, they recite the lore _all_ the time.)


----------



## Alienfish

Grats everyone on event stuff and all that jazz 

I was away most of the time so.. meh idk I don't grind coliseum as much anyways..


----------



## Irarina

Prabha said:


> Phew. Just read/ watched all the flight rising lore.
> Pretty good stuff. Did anyone read it here?
> 
> and woooow Arcanist.. way to destroy the pillar, splendid job



I know... Space Daddy is very mischievous


----------



## Alienfish

nabbed this beauty off auction house yay finally a nice white dreg


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> nabbed this beauty off auction house yay finally a nice white dreg



omfg it's rainbow D;
forever jealous x.x


----------



## Irarina

I am just gonna post it here in case anyone have pretty dregs that can match them ^^ Have been to AH and the forum but still can't find any.


Preferably a CryFace. And Arcane's colour.






Need the mate to have around the same colour AND MUST have Ivory gembond.






Want the mate to have gembond and white body. The wings can be variation of lavender/purple. 






Also, the mate has to have gembond and white body (or light blue can be too). Wings can be variation of light blue to blue.






I have no particular traits for his mate. Maybe the body is banana perhaps?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> I am just gonna post it here in case anyone have pretty dregs that can match them ^^ Have been to AH and the forum but still can't find any.
> 
> 
> Preferably a CryFace. And Arcane's colour.


I saw this but not sure if you'e crazy for smoke


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I saw this but not sure if you'e crazy for smoke



Thanks for the suggestion but not really keen of smoke ^^ Thanks again tho!


----------



## Prabha

anybody wanna sell me some gems XD
1:580 is what I'm offering lol.


----------



## Astro0

Prabha said:


> anybody wanna sell me some gems XD
> 1:580 is what I'm offering lol.



not sure if you want to buy in bulk but i have 35!


----------



## Prabha

Astro0 said:


> not sure if you want to buy in bulk but i have 35!



I'll take em lol, just shoot me a message.
User is Prabha


----------



## Xanarcah

I need 1 more Loga. .-. Just one more.


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> I need 1 more Loga. .-. Just one more.



Want mines? I'll give it to you for free.


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> Want mines? I'll give it to you for free.



I'd feel bad taking yours for free when I'm collecting them for filthy capitalist reasons. xD; I can offer you 90k for yours?


----------



## Astro0

Anyone know any good artist for designing threads and doing like banners and stuff? I'm so bad at designing threads and i don't want it to look terrible hahaha


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Anyone know any good artist for designing threads and doing like banners and stuff? I'm so bad at designing threads and i don't want it to look terrible hahaha



Stina has a graphics shop. : D 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1438104

Not sure what you mean by designing threads?


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Stina has a graphics shop. : D
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1438104
> 
> Not sure what you mean by designing threads?



Ohh i didnt realise! will defs be going there, i love Stina's graphics

Like help with coding and layout, where to put rules/things like that, idk haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Ohh i didnt realise! will defs be going there, i love Stina's graphics
> 
> Like help with coding and layout, where to put rules/things like that, idk haha



Hmm, what sort of a thread were you trying to design? A Hatchery, Accent/Skins sales thread, etc? I usually just look at really nicely made threads and copy how they generally convey their info. xD; Number of posts it takes to host all the info, order of the contents, etc. 

Here's a cool thread you may or may not have seen that has some really nice dragon bio codes. If you find one you like the look of, you can just dissect the code and use it in your thread. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1334185/1


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, what sort of a thread were you trying to design? A Hatchery, Accent/Skins sales thread, etc? I usually just look at really nicely made threads and copy how they generally convey their info. xD; Number of posts it takes to host all the info, order of the contents, etc.
> 
> Here's a cool thread you may or may not have seen that has some really nice dragon bio codes. If you find one you like the look of, you can just dissect the code and use it in your thread.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1334185/1



Ooh that's so handy, thank you! Yeah, an accent/skin thread, so i'll be having a look around to see ones i like and will try to work out how the put them together! I'm not sure why i'm so hopeless at it haha hopefully putting the thread together will help me!


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> I'd feel bad taking yours for free when I'm collecting them for filthy capitalist reasons. xD; I can offer you 90k for yours?



Nah nah I'll just send it in CR. I don't need it and i would rather give it to someone else then sell it.


----------



## Prabha

when you find the perfect accent and the person asks you to supply a blueprint and they're 2000 gems ; o ;
Forever crying


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Prabha said:


> when you find the perfect accent and the person asks you to supply a blueprint and they're 2000 gems ; o ;
> Forever crying



I'm currently holding out for this accent maker to ping me when she gets more of the accent I want. And I just want it right meow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lurking around the AH (always a bad idea) Looking for cotton candy babs, find this couple that are miraculously not related, and there were only like 5 with this color combo in the AH, I know the SKydancer that was listed was related, but not the only two nocs? HOW? I had to buy them. <3 Best impulse buy.
Candy





Cotton


----------



## rosabelle

Ooh are you going to breed them?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> Ooh are you going to breed them?



Yep! They're my new breeding pair, I just gened her with circuit even though it will be a very slim chance of it ever showing up in the children. It still looks way prettier then the crackle was on her. ^u^


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yep! They're my new breeding pair, I just gened her with circuit even though it will be a very slim chance of it ever showing up in the children. It still looks way prettier then the crackle was on her. ^u^



Ooh could you let me know when you breed them?  I have noc boy with the same colors but can't seem to find a noc girl that isnt related to him -__- I think he shares an ancestor with Cotton though, but I'll try and scry again when they get babies, Hopefully 





My poor boy. 8(

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I agree about the circuit!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> Ooh could you let me know when you breed them?  I have noc boy with the same colors but can't seem to find a noc girl that isnt related to him -__- I think he shares an ancestor with Cotton though, but I'll try and scry again when they get babies, Hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor boy. 8(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I agree about the circuit!



I sure will, I'm going to make a note on their bios so I don't forget.


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I sure will, I'm going to make a note on their bios so I don't forget.


Thank you! It's been months so yea. ;A;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cotton is the baby of Candyfloss's Sister so they still wouldn't be far enough. But if you still want one I will def let you know.


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Cotton is the baby of Candyfloss's Sister so they still wouldn't be far enough. But if you still want one I will def let you know.



yea 8( oh well, I was wishful thinking haha. But thanks anyway <3 I'm sure they'll make you pretty babies 
I don't even know why i bother looking for ones not related when I don't even breed them. Haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> yea 8( oh well, I was wishful thinking haha. But thanks anyway <3 I'm sure they'll make you pretty babies
> I don't even know why i bother looking for ones not related when I don't even breed them. Haha



I always prefer pairs as well. Maybe just find him another pastel girlfriend since you don't plan to breed, I really like the seafoam and banana pastel babs too. Or try to find a different combo of those colors?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn me and my impulses! I swear... Just found the perfect Snapper to make my forever baby, triple purple so she matches my lair theme perfectly, and she's adorable, even has the shadow eyes. So now she is my forever baby mascot. I really wish they had special baby clothes cause I would love to dress her with a tiny bow, maybe some faeries. *cries* She's so cute, and I am going to make her the clan ruler in the bio for her eventually. ^u^ View the cute!






Now I just need to force myself to not buy anymore dregs until my birthday, cause I need some born on my b-day!


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I always prefer pairs as well. Maybe just find him another pastel girlfriend since you don't plan to breed, I really like the seafoam and banana pastel babs too. Or try to find a different combo of those colors?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Darn me and my impulses! I swear... Just found the perfect Snapper to make my forever baby, triple purple so she matches my lair theme perfectly, and she's adorable, even has the shadow eyes. So now she is my forever baby mascot. I really wish they had special baby clothes cause I would love to dress her with a tiny bow, maybe some faeries. *cries* She's so cute, and I am going to make her the clan ruler in the bio for her eventually. ^u^ View the cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to force myself to not buy anymore dregs until my birthday, cause I need some born on my b-day!



I'll still be searching thats for sure. 8) I wanna fill my lair with pastel candy dragons and light dragons. Heh ooh yes those are pretty and theres a lot of them on the AH so thats good. 

Aww, I agree! I really like snapper babies since they're so adorable. That snapper of yours is a cutie! 
Time to stay away from the AH


----------



## Lancelot

I've never owned a snapper in all the time ive played fr


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I've never owned a snapper in all the time ive played fr



I've always loved the babies, and the females when grown aren't so bad, I wish they stayed more chubby and soft, but they're supposed to be like the Earthshaker and all rocky and hard, but like chub-chub babies why? I really hope they eventually make chubby dregs because they are life. When I used to play I had a few that I dressed up so they didn't look too bad, the males look good with the mustache lel


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I saw this but not sure if you'e crazy for smoke


i love those colours together.. magenta (i think it's called) it's hard to match tbh..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> omfg it's rainbow D;
> forever jealous x.x



yasssss i love it so much, the genes and colours *w*

- - - Post Merge - - -

You grabbed a Greatshell from the pile.


finally something nice from the pile


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> i love those colours together.. magenta (i think it's called) it's hard to match tbh..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yasssss i love it so much, the genes and colours *w*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You grabbed a Greatshell from the pile.
> 
> 
> finally something nice from the pile



If you want multiple greatshells on your dreg you can open them in different tabs remove it from the one you jav it on if you do, and then put it on them all in the multi-tabs then they can all jav turts lel


----------



## Alienfish

it's kinda alright actually i needed the treasure x)

there are a lot of pretty familiars.. that tapir one.. expensive stuff bro


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> it's kinda alright actually i needed the treasure x)
> 
> there are a lot of pretty familiars.. that tapir one.. expensive stuff bro



I love the little winged snakes, so friggin cute. 

Writing Bios is harddd!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I love the little winged snakes, so friggin cute.
> 
> Writing Bios is harddd!



I love the coelacanth and the sea creatures, they are too cute <3

good luck u can do it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

People should check out my bios and give me some critiques. They're very rough right now, but I am slowly working on them. ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> People should check out my bios and give me some critiques. They're very rough right now, but I am slowly working on them. ^u^



i shall ^w^

also people stop naming your dregs kates2nd dreg smh


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I always prefer pairs as well. Maybe just find him another pastel girlfriend since you don't plan to breed, I really like the seafoam and banana pastel babs too. Or try to find a different combo of those colors?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Darn me and my impulses! I swear... Just found the perfect Snapper to make my forever baby, triple purple so she matches my lair theme perfectly, and she's adorable, even has the shadow eyes. So now she is my forever baby mascot. I really wish they had special baby clothes cause I would love to dress her with a tiny bow, maybe some faeries. *cries* She's so cute, and I am going to make her the clan ruler in the bio for her eventually. ^u^ View the cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to force myself to not buy anymore dregs until my birthday, cause I need some born on my b-day!



Oh you did find one cool , I'm still looking for an Arcane one to perma baby, I'd like it to be an Arcane crymage breed. 

Those candy nocs are adorable as well :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> Nah nah I'll just send it in CR. I don't need it and i would rather give it to someone else then sell it.



Aww, thanks so much! : D


----------



## Alienfish

I need Arcane dregs too mostly for achievements  I guess though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> i shall ^w^
> 
> also people stop naming your dregs kates2nd dreg smh



That's better than Neckbeard, one of my dreg's parent's name is Neckbeard, like really?


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lurking around the AH (always a bad idea) Looking for cotton candy babs, find this couple that are miraculously not related, and there were only like 5 with this color combo in the AH, I know the SKydancer that was listed was related, but not the only two nocs? HOW? I had to buy them. <3 Best impulse buy.
> Candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton



Nice cotton candy dragons! I actually have a cotton candy pair tooo, but they're Imps











I give songs to my dragons instead of bios, so here's their song:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zAB5AC9yhY0


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's better than Neckbeard, one of my dreg's parent's name is Neckbeard, like really?



lol yeah some parents jav fun names x))

i do like jesuschristturt tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Nice cotton candy dragons! I actually have a cotton candy pair tooo, but they're Imps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give songs to my dragons instead of bios, so here's their song:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zAB5AC9yhY0



Those are really gorgeous! I can't youtube at work but I jav to listen when I get home. >.< That's a really cute idea!


----------



## Alienfish

Found my hippie dreg <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am semi-tempted to buy some gems so I can get a few noc eggers. >.>


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am semi-tempted to buy some gems so I can get a few noc eggers. >.>



me too but i dont really jav paypal dude..


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Those are really gorgeous! I can't youtube at work but I jav to listen when I get home. >.< That's a really cute idea!



Thanks. : D i love these colors together. Their babies sell well, so I'm sure your breeding pair will be a great success too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Found my hippie dreg <3



NICE


----------



## gnoixaim

DID SOMEONE SAY HIPPIE ???? 






Ughghg, this skin - it makes him even more precious.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am semi-tempted to buy some gems so I can get a few noc eggers. >.>



If you do it, show us what you hatch ~ Hatching Nocs is great fun because even eye color is random.


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY HIPPIE ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughghg, this skin - it makes him even more precious.



i want that... more like need it.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY HIPPIE ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughghg, this skin - it makes him even more precious.



That is wonderful. o: 

And the accent is fabulous, I love all the tiny daisies in the mane.


----------



## Alienfish

yaaa gotta save up for all the flowerrrssss <(3


----------



## Lancelot

Was NoN introduced to introduce nocs to the game?

Could there be a different dragon introduced this year?


----------



## gnoixaim

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am semi-tempted to buy some gems so I can get a few noc eggers. >.>


/COUGHS/ I have 5 eggs if you ever want to buy them, LOL.



Xanarcah said:


> That is wonderful. o:
> 
> And the accent is fabulous, I love all the tiny daisies in the mane.


I know, it was totally worth the gems! I'm not sure if I want to find another imp, so you can see the daisies on the mane more.



Noiru said:


> yaaa gotta save up for all the flowerrrssss <(3



it's worth it !! 8)


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, totally worth it. And it'd look nice with all the bright colours 8D


----------



## PrayingMantis10

gnoixaim said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY HIPPIE ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughghg, this skin - it makes him even more precious.



I love that daisy flowerbox..now to save up 500 gems.lol


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I love that daisy flowerbox..now to save up 500 gems.lol



pretty much this.. rip pretty things...


----------



## Alienfish

hhh that skin so pretty. hope i can find a seller now..


----------



## Prabha

spent 700 g on an accent
now saving up to 2600g for a custom I'm obsessed shhshsh & eyyy if anyone wants to sell me some gems.. ;D

edit: also got an unhatched plague egg from scavenging, if anyone wants to buy it


----------



## Kiikay

I really want an eye-burner pair dregs now


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm currently holding out for this accent maker to ping me when she gets more of the accent I want. And I just want it right meow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lurking around the AH (always a bad idea) Looking for cotton candy babs, find this couple that are miraculously not related, and there were only like 5 with this color combo in the AH, I know the SKydancer that was listed was related, but not the only two nocs? HOW? I had to buy them. <3 Best impulse buy.
> Candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton



These are very lovely. Now I want a pair off that colour! :3


----------



## Lancelot

When do you guys think the next opening will be?


----------



## Luminescence

Monkey D Luffy said:


> When do you guys think the next opening will be?



They have been growing increasingly frequent since April, so I'm inclined to think there will be another within the next fortnight or so.


----------



## Alienfish

hope i can get the flowerbox now it's so pretty thanks for the ping <3

also i hope my baby dregs are pretty when i hatch them in a few days, curious about the colours


----------



## PrayingMantis10

gnoixaim said:


> /COUGHS/ I have 5 eggs if you ever want to buy them, LOL.
> 
> 
> I know, it was totally worth the gems! I'm not sure if I want to find another imp, so you can see the daisies on the mane more
> 
> lmao. I put myself on the list to get it. You should get a kickbak.lol


----------



## Alienfish

Good luck hope we both can get those 

-goes playing jigsaw-


----------



## FancyThat

gnoixaim said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY HIPPIE ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughghg, this skin - it makes him even more precious.



That is amazing , so tempted to buy. I'm buying so many accents lately, time to save up more gems . 

After getting rid of lots of gold steampunk stuff i got from chests etc I've now decided I want to put all the gold steampunk stuff on a noc ><, oh well at leas it's cheap .


----------



## Alienfish

Haha, I guess 

glad i got my colorful imp dude though.. lemon is a difficult color but this one's breeding done well


----------



## Xanarcah

This just in:

*FIRE IS CHALLENGING PLAGUE TO A FIGHT*

AAAAA

Forget festival coliseum exhaustion, time to get back in the coli!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> This just in:
> 
> *FIRE IS CHALLENGING PLAGUE TO A FIGHT*
> 
> AAAAA
> 
> Forget festival coliseum exhaustion, time to get back in the coli!



//waves Plague flag


----------



## Xanarcah




----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> That is wonderful. o:
> 
> And the accent is fabulous, I love all the tiny daisies in the mane.





Xanarcah said:


>



Did you get the loga?


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> Did you get the loga?



I did! Thanks again! <3

(I'm pretty sure I replied to your post a few pages back about it, but the thread's been moving really quickly the last few days and it probably got buried)


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> I did! Thanks again! <3
> 
> (I'm pretty sure I replied to your post a few pages back about it, but the thread's been moving really quickly the last few days and it probably got buried)




Ah, i didnt see it. No problem!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


>



Sigh..for some reason I feel I should have chosen Plague instead of Water...now for the 6 month wait


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


>



oh ma gawd. sucks that I'm not in fire anymore, would've loved to challenge you guys D:<
hmm now who do I route for.. Decisions decisions


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sigh..for some reason I feel I should have chosen Plague instead of Water...now for the 6 month wait



I'll see you in 6 months. : D bring Sylvandyr over with you, too.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


>



I laughed so hard. =))
Go Plague!!! I'm in awe because you guys are dominating and now you're first in dominance again.
Going through festival coliseum exhaustion atm ;__;


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> oh ma gawd. sucks that I'm not in fire anymore, would've loved to challenge you guys D:<
> hmm now who do I route for.. Decisions decisions



XD Root for Plague! 

HELP US MAKE HISTORY BY BEING THE FIRST FLIGHT TO OVERCOME THE DOM FATIGUE MECHANIC!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1487535

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> I laughed so hard. =))
> Go Plague!!! I'm in awe because you guys are dominating and now you're first in dominance again.
> Going through festival coliseum exhaustion atm ;__;



#Plagueisweenies2k15

Fire's going to be a tough opponent, plus the 10% Dom fatigue mechanic, so we really have to work it this week. o:


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> XD Root for Plague!
> 
> HELP US MAKE HISTORY BY BEING THE FIRST FLIGHT TO OVERCOME THE DOM FATIGUE MECHANIC!
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1487535
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> #Plagueisweenies2k15
> 
> Fire's going to be a tough opponent, plus the 10% Dom fatigue mechanic, so we really have to work it this week. o:



Oh oh definitely going to send them over to plague. 8) but now I'm going to have to wait for them to grow or snipe the AH for 5k adults like last time. I knew I should have bought a lot yesterday. LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Oh oh definitely going to send them over to plague. 8) but now I'm going to have to wait for them to grow or snipe the AH for 5k adults like last time. I knew I should have bought a lot yesterday. LOL



Yesss super excellent! : D Thanks so much!

This fight is really fun because both of our Flights decided to just go for it yesterday. No prior planning on going for conquest or anything.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Yesss super excellent! : D Thanks so much!
> 
> This fight is really fun because both of our Flights decided to just go for it yesterday. No prior planning on going for conquest or anything.



Definitely going to be watching the dom watch thread. 8) 4th of July bbq fever. LOL good luck tho!

btw, I just bought this dragon for fodder... but it has a pretty cool ID number... whyyy


----------



## Shirohibiki

aaa go plague!!! u can do it <:!!!


----------



## Prabha

This person makes beautiful skins omg Akihiko


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

gnoixaim said:


> /COUGHS/ I have 5 eggs if you ever want to buy them, LOL.


What are you selling for? They're around 380 on the AH right now. If you can beat that price I will definitely buy a few!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> These are very lovely. Now I want a pair off that colour! :3



I'll let you know when I squeeze some babies out! It's pretty hard to find a pair because they're all related by now!


----------



## ssvv227

i'm wondering if anyone can buy me a custom skin @@ i don't have a FR account but would like to design one for fun

i do draw but note that i can't promise the result...


----------



## Astro0

ssvv227 said:


> i'm wondering if anyone can buy me a custom skin @@ i don't have a FR account but would like to design one for fun
> 
> i do draw but note that i can't promise the result...



Custom skins are verrrrry expensive, you can just download the blueprints (the psd files) from the website under "custom skins" and design one then, you wouldn't be able to print it a and have someone's dragon wear it, but you can still design one!


----------



## ssvv227

Astro0 said:


> Custom skins are verrrrry expensive, you can just download the blueprints (the psd files) from the website under "custom skins" and design one then, you wouldn't be able to print it a and have someone's dragon wear it, but you can still design one!



Thanks for the explanation  i thought you need to buy the blueprint before you can get the psd file.


----------



## Astro0

ssvv227 said:


> Thanks for the explanation  i thought you need to buy the blueprint before you can get the psd file.



Nope, you only need it for submitting the skin to staff ^_^ have fun designing!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bought one Noc egg and got this pretty little girl. I think I'll keep her even thought her tert is splash. I really like her rosey body.

Any ideas for names?


----------



## Alienfish

Momoiro ^_^

Grats on all the turts dregs.. getting new hatchlings tomorrow so i hope i dont get ketchup dregs lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What's wrong with Ketchup dregs? 

Also frick FR needs to make it so you can block yourself from using the AH for X amount of time. Freaking bought another eyeburner pair to mate >.<


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> What's wrong with Ketchup dregs?
> 
> Also frick FR needs to make it so you can block yourself from using the AH for X amount of time. Freaking bought another eyeburner pair to mate >.<



i dont mean the literal dreg lol i mean those with weird colors 

also people stop overpricing dregs unless it's level 25 with nice colors im not paying that much smh.

also agrees lel


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> What are you selling for? They're around 380 on the AH right now. If you can beat that price I will definitely buy a few!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when I squeeze some babies out! It's pretty hard to find a pair because they're all related by now!



Thanks so much c: I would love to get one of the babies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can we make and use personal accent? I downloaded the PSD but I am not sure how can I use any designs that I made for myself?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Thanks so much c: I would love to get one of the babies.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can we make and use personal accent? I downloaded the PSD but I am not sure how can I use any designs that I made for myself?



Everything has to be approved by the mods and get put on the skin base that you purchase, even for personal use.


----------



## Astro0

Irarina said:


> Thanks so much c: I would love to get one of the babies.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can we make and use personal accent? I downloaded the PSD but I am not sure how can I use any designs that I made for myself?



Once you've downloaded the PSD and designed an accent/skin, you have to buy a blueprint: http://www1.flightrising.com/wiki/skins/4
One skin blueprint (so one copy of one skin) is 2000g and one accent (one copy) is 1000g, however buying in bulk is cheaper
Once you have the blueprint, you go to your hoard, click on it and it will ask you to upload your accent/skin (which should be in PNG format with transparency, see the tutorial) and it will then be sent to the staff for approval, which you will hear back from in a few days to a week!


----------



## FancyThat

Prabha said:


> This person makes beautiful skins omg Akihiko



They are seriously lovely accents, I'm thinking of getting portable pond.

I just brought a few more accents including this which I thought was quite fun


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

These hatched and I actually kind of like them


----------



## Xanarcah

The fodder I got is too pretty. Anyone want to trade me uglier fodder?




















Or anyone else on this page, really
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=101986&page=7

Looking for two adult fodder for any of them. If you're interested, better speak up before I level them and send them off to the BBQ~


----------



## Astro0

uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Prabha

FancyThat said:


> They are seriously lovely accents, I'm thinking of getting portable pond.
> 
> I just brought a few more accents including this which I thought was quite fun




I bought both of her accents, solstice and portable pond. I was hesitant at spending so much but I looked in every other skin/accent shop and nothing wow-ed me like those..
But that's a cute accent!! I like the idea of putting makeup on the dragons, that's so cool! (Need to get one)


----------



## Prabha

Can anyone help me find a dragon (Imp female) that goes really nicely with this accent. It didn't look nice on one of the dragons I had my eye on so now I'm rummaging through the AH trying to find a good match.
Here's the skin ~ 



Spoiler: Solstice






 


nvm, I found a beauty! C:


----------



## Peisinoe

selling some dragons


























Also selling parents/ breeding pair at 40k total


----------



## Peisinoe

Also welcome to the world of accents

where you always end up broke >.>


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> Also welcome to the world of accents
> 
> where you always end up broke >.>



They are very addicting aren't they ><.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> They are very addicting aren't they ><.



'Very addicting' doesn't even cover it. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> 'Very addicting' doesn't even cover it. xD;



exactly. more like severe heavy drug addiction xD;

Also I hope I can get one of those daisyboxes, they are so pretty hhh


----------



## Kiikay

omg accents, i'm always broke because of them-- I always find myself buying floral accents T.T

I told myself to save up for next event cause i'm excited for lightning themed accents.
I hope there will be so many.


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> omg accents, i'm always broke because of them-- I always find myself buying floral accents T.T
> 
> I told myself to save up for next event cause i'm excited for lightning themed accents.
> I hope there will be so many.



im broke because everything..rip turt <3

good luck  i hope i can be around more for the next event.. damn summer vacations x.x


----------



## Prabha

Peisinoe said:


> Also welcome to the world of accents
> 
> where you always end up broke >.>



It's crazy how I don't even hesitate to buy if a skin/accent is 700g... The addiction begins. ; o ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> omg accents, i'm always broke because of them-- I always find myself buying floral accents T.T
> 
> I told myself to save up for next event cause i'm excited for lightning themed accents.
> I hope there will be so many.



Lightning yeeessss. I must get all of them to show my allegiance to boss man.


----------



## Alienfish

hhh all mine doe


----------



## Naiad

silent screeching over the duping glitch on FR


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> silent screeching over the duping glitch on FR



gdamnit there too -_-


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> silent screeching over the duping glitch on FR



Wait what?


----------



## Naiad

Noiru said:


> gdamnit there too -_-



yepp 
I think only 1 person has figured out how to do it so far tho?? But they managed to get 26 Imperial Scrolls and 1 Boolean duped before they were shut down.  
On the other hand, they released a few GenOne imps into the AH


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> yepp
> I think only 1 person has figured out how to do it so far tho?? But they managed to get 26 Imperial Scrolls and 1 Boolean duped before they were shut down.
> On the other hand, they released a few GenOne imps into the AH



oh dang dear they better get shut down indeed.

nice nice. i just bought that imp above though xD


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Wait what?



Here ya go :0
The rest of the information can be found on Rhea's blog.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> oh dang dear they better get shut down indeed.
> 
> nice nice. i just bought that imp above though xD



he looks awesome! 
I can't believe Neopets drama and Flight Rising drama happened this close in time to each other, haha


----------



## Alienfish

lol nice duping going on there .___.


----------



## Naiad

Noiru said:


> lol nice duping going on there .___.



it's actually kind of sad how they didn't try to hide it at all


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Here ya go :0
> The rest of the information can be found on Rhea's blog.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome!
> I can't believe Neopets drama and Flight Rising drama happened this close in time to each other, haha



thanks <3 i love those genes and colors together hhh worth all the dough x))

this too .. i frequent neo quite a lot... xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> it's actually kind of sad how they didn't try to hide it at all



they hardly do that lol. i remember those neo duping it was very public lelel


----------



## Prabha

At long last...


Spoiler








//silent tears of joy


----------



## Alienfish

congrats C:

glad i nabbed that 25 dreg but hhhh gotta save now >.<


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Here ya go :0
> The rest of the information can be found on Rhea's blog.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome!
> I can't believe Neopets drama and Flight Rising drama happened this close in time to each other, haha



Thanks much! I'll read it while I'm on the bus after work ~

Gotta wonder how they managed to do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> congrats C:
> 
> glad i nabbed that 25 dreg but hhhh gotta save now >.<



Nice looking imp you got. : D are you going to tincture him?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> At long last...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> 
> //silent tears of joy



NICE! Well done!


----------



## Alienfish

No, probably not cause I had to set all the stat points already ^_^ And thanks <3 I love the name as well finally something nice that was already set hhh <3


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> NICE! Well done!



Thanks! Phew. the hunt is over now ; o ; now I can spend all my money on skin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> congrats C:
> 
> glad i nabbed that 25 dreg but hhhh gotta save now >.<



thanks! c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my god the duping drama is delicious. so much drama, i love it,, (god im awful)

reading through it though, you guys might wanna wait to do important stuff in case they do a rollback. just a thought

ALSO CAN SOMEONE DIRECT ME TO THE NEOPETS DRAMA PLS I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED (i just checked and the site is offline)


----------



## FancyThat

Just been reading about the duping and the link Naiad posted 



Prabha said:


> At long last...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> 
> //silent tears of joy



That's awesome congrats 

I just noticed I'd got my portable pond accent delivered, so beautiful :3


----------



## Lancelot

When I sign up again  next month what flight should I join?


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Just been reading about the duping and the link Naiad posted
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome congrats
> 
> I just noticed I'd got my portable pond accent delivered, so beautiful :3



dshfdsjgdfkdsf that is too beautiful hhHHhhhhh gffsdf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> When I sign up again  next month what flight should I join?



Nature.. lol idk I just joined that because pretty colours and hippie turts.


----------



## Prabha

FancyThat said:


> Just been reading about the duping and the link Naiad posted
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome congrats
> 
> I just noticed I'd got my portable pond accent delivered, so beautiful :3



I just got mine too! I'm waiting for this baby to hatch and grow up because I think she'll look beautiful in it.
BUT YOUR DRAGON LOOKS AWESOME!!  I love how the colors go together!
Such a beautiful accent.. Ah


----------



## Alienfish

also.. neopets is up again I see let's see how long they can keep it lol


----------



## Luminescence

Prabha said:


> At long last...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> 
> //silent tears of joy



Well worth all that effort, huh? Congrats! ♥


---

I'm too lazy to quote again but that pond accent with the koi fish looks gorgeous!


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god the duping drama is delicious. so much drama, i love it,, (god im awful)
> 
> reading through it though, you guys might wanna wait to do important stuff in case they do a rollback. just a thought
> 
> ALSO CAN SOMEONE DIRECT ME TO THE NEOPETS DRAMA PLS I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED (i just checked and the site is offline)



Here's the Neopets drama
Just filters failing for the forums, I think. And after that their forums/userlookups got taken down; not too long after, the entire site went down.


----------



## Alienfish

hail satan omfg.

“We just want to be clear that no mods were fired, and the issue was in no way related to staffing—rather, it was due to a move in facilities.” 

uhh.. well sure.

anyways to get on topic again i really need more treasure. still need lighting, light and probably earth dregs lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Getting addicted to eyeburners. RIP  So much for my shadowy purple and black lair >.< 

LISA






FRANK


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Here's the Neopets drama
> Just filters failing for the forums, I think. And after that their forums/userlookups got taken down; not too long after, the entire site went down.



"Y'all need Jesus" True that, my friend.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> Here's the Neopets drama
> Just filters failing for the forums, I think. And after that their forums/userlookups got taken down; not too long after, the entire site went down.



god bless tysm

also those eyeburners are cute kaydee!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can anyone inform me on all the FR terms?! I'm so confused when I see them. I know what a cryface is though


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can anyone inform me on all the FR terms?! I'm so confused when I see them. I know what a cryface is though



There are a lot. o: Which ones do you want to know?


----------



## Luminescence

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can anyone inform me on all the FR terms?! I'm so confused when I see them. I know what a cryface is though



CryFace = Crystal and Facet, which are primary and secondary genes respectively. There is also IriShim = Iridescent and Shimmer. Some other popular terms that refer to genes that I know of would be Snowbelly (white underbelly tertiary) and Glowbelly (neon or any other bright underbelly tert). The last one only applies to dragons with dark-coloured primary and secondary in my experience, but these sometimes vary from breeder to breeder. As Xanarcah says, though, there are a bunch and it'd be nice if you listed which you wanted to know about?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> There are a lot. o: Which ones do you want to know?


um I've only ever heard cryface and the ones posted above^
Idk what eyeburners are but I think those are just super bright dragons


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> um I've only ever heard cryface and the ones posted above^
> Idk what eyeburners are but I think those are just super bright dragons



Eyeburners are just super bright dragons. So bright they burn your eyes.


----------



## Naiad

Here's an update on the drama, if anyone wanted to continue following it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> um I've only ever heard cryface and the ones posted above^
> Idk what eyeburners are but I think those are just super bright dragons



Yeah they are just neon or bright colored dragons, also sometimes referred to as LisaFrank dragons when they're multi-colored much like the 90s Lisa Frank everything.


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah they are just neon or bright colored dragons, also sometimes referred to as LisaFrank dragons when they're multi-colored much like the 90s Lisa Frank everything.



Oh my god I loved Lisa Frank when I was younger qvq
does anyone else here adore goth pastels or is it just me


----------



## Prabha

Oh gosh I read that drama and also learned what a rollback is..
I really hope that doesn't happen ;w;


----------



## Forek

Prabha said:


> Oh gosh I read that drama and also learned what a rollback is..
> I really hope that doesn't happen ;w;



What drama? D: 

Too bad i havent been on in a day or so, I've been busy and probably will be till sunday.


----------



## Naiad

Forek said:


> What drama? D:
> 
> Too bad i havent been on in a day or so, I've been busy and probably will be till sunday.



Read back on the thread and you'll find a fairly thorough explanation of Neopets & FR


----------



## Forek

Naiad said:


> Read back on the thread and you'll find a fairly thorough explanation of Neopets & FR



Whats wrong with neo? I saw that duping glitch on FR, i hope the person who bought that imp doesnt get banned D:


----------



## Prabha

What if what happened on neopets, happened on fr... that'd be horrifying


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone has a red and white dragon hatching today let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> Whats wrong with neo? I saw that duping glitch on FR, i hope the person who bought that imp doesnt get banned D:



they said the database went nuts and they didn't fire staff but tbh if that is database "error" you have weak security lel. also if that was for me im not banned yet but I don't think Daiki was duped.

these guys hatched today:











- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Getting addicted to eyeburners. RIP  So much for my shadowy purple and black lair >.<
> 
> LISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK



ayyyy Lisa is gorgeous


----------



## Alienfish

pretty noc  need to change the name though smh

also if anyone wants either of the hatchlings send a cr or let me know cause I will probably not keep them anyways


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

frack, I have to wait for some of my stuff in the AH to sell so I can expand my lair


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> Here's an update on the drama, if anyone wanted to continue following it.



Thank you! I see Wicca /ThatoneCjj  ( from here) is involved. I was wondering how long that would take after they posted that full page of gen1 Noc babies  for sale here .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Oh my fracking god.... I had like 20 familiars in my vault, moved them out to choose some for my dragons, and when I went to move them back into the vault I accidentally sold them all back to the site.... I can't even right now... I am devastated! I had so many, and I ground the coli for so long to get them all...


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh my fracking god.... I had like 20 familiars in my vault, moved them out to choose some for my dragons, and when I went to move them back into the vault I accidentally sold them all back to the site.... I can't even right now... I am devastated! I had so many, and I ground the coli for so long to get them all...



Ohh no , I have a few spare ones from grinding in the coli myself if you want them, free :3.

Edit: in case you need any of these this is what I have spare right now,

Long neck skirmisher, interloper, magi, mender
Parasitic fungus
Double-tailed warcat
Renegade aviar
Psywurm 
Construction mith


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh my fracking god.... I had like 20 familiars in my vault, moved them out to choose some for my dragons, and when I went to move them back into the vault I accidentally sold them all back to the site.... I can't even right now... I am devastated! I had so many, and I ground the coli for so long to get them all...



I am sorry to hear that. I have spare ones you can have for free too..


----------



## Alienfish

Holy crap man >.< 

gen one noc.. umm lol those peeps.. smh


----------



## Kiikay

Does anyone want to trade a Light/Nature egg for a Lightning egg. Too lazy to write in FR forums lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> Does anyone want to trade a Light/Nature egg for a Lightning egg. Too lazy to write in FR forums lol.



loving your avatar here <3

best of luck trading


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Ohh no , I have a few spare ones from grinding in the coli myself if you want them, free :3.
> 
> Edit: in case you need any of these this is what I have spare right now,
> 
> Long neck skirmisher, interloper, magi, mender
> Parasitic fungus
> Double-tailed warcat
> Renegade aviar
> Psywurm
> Construction mith





PrayingMantis10 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I have spare ones you can have for free too..



Thanks guys, I know I have the warcat on a dreg for sure but I don't know about the rest. And I am willing to buy them if you'd like, you send me a message on FR with what you want in return. <3 Name is TurtBurglar


----------



## Alienfish

exalted that one with purple wings, might keep the pearl one because it looked good but idk tbh.


----------



## Kiikay

Noiru said:


> loving your avatar here <3
> 
> best of luck trading



Thanks! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

You guys show me your fave dregs, I'm in need of ideas/new goals for my lair. 




Just gonna leave this here cause he makes me happy lol.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thanks guys, I know I have the warcat on a dreg for sure but I don't know about the rest. And I am willing to buy them if you'd like, you send me a message on FR with what you want in return. <3 Name is TurtBurglar



I'll send you over the others I have now, honestly don't worry they were only going to languish in my hoard anyway :3.


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> Thanks! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You guys show me your fave dregs, I'm in need of ideas/new goals for my lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here cause he makes me happy lol.


that dreg is awesome  <3

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396

Mosura, Freesia and Daiki are my favorites from my lair atm.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thanks guys, I know I have the warcat on a dreg for sure but I don't know about the rest. And I am willing to buy them if you'd like, you send me a message on FR with what you want in return. <3 Name is TurtBurglar



Yep it's hard to tell if you have them attached to a dragon.. I am just going to mail you some and you can decide if you need them or not.
lol. Except my game just crashed


----------



## gnoixaim

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yep it's hard to tell if you have them attached to a dragon.. I am just going to mail you some and you can decide if you need them or not.
> lol. *Except my game just crashed*



omfg, when I read that - I got all worried and went to printscreen all my crap in case of a rollback T.T;;;;


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> omfg, when I read that - I got all worried and went to printscreen all my crap in case of a rollback T.T;;;;



better start doing that i dont want rollback now with all pretty things x.x


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yep it's hard to tell if you have them attached to a dragon.. I am just going to mail you some and you can decide if you need them or not.
> lol. Except my game just crashed



Yep same here, I'm on mobile though so thought that was why. It worked when I refreshed but was going very slow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> omfg, when I read that - I got all worried and went to printscreen all my crap in case of a rollback T.T;;;;



Good idea, I'm going to do that now.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got some screenshots of most of the stuff glad all my food are points though.


----------



## FancyThat

I took a screen shot of everything with my iPad, is it just me or can we no longer tweet dragons? The option to like them on Facebook still appears but i couldn't see the tweet option. I never did that anyway but it made me curious.


----------



## Xanarcah

No time for me to follow drama today, gotta get my exalting game oooonnnn

If I clean out the last of my fodder, I'll have exalted 42 dragons today. 

It's not even 9AM. o:


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> No time for me to follow drama today, gotta get my exalting game oooonnnn
> 
> If I clean out the last of my fodder, I'll have exalted 42 dragons today.
> 
> It's not even 9AM. o:



Good Luck! Has anyone here ever gone farming in the Golem Workshop? I really want to get the familiars from there.... but I can't decide if it's worth the headache


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I took a screen shot of everything with my iPad, is it just me or can we no longer tweet dragons? The option to like them on Facebook still appears but i couldn't see the tweet option. I never did that anyway but it made me curious.



I have the tweets still.. try a diff browser if you can?


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Good Luck! Has anyone here ever gone farming in the Golem Workshop? I really want to get the familiars from there.... but I can't decide if it's worth the headache



Thanks! : D plague appreciates your support~

I've heard that in order to farm the Workshop most effectively, you need to have a mage dragon. That's all I really know about Golem Workshop. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

I see. and yeah i exalted the hatchlings eventually. i have too many of those color themes and i need the dough lel


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks! : D plague appreciates your support~
> 
> I've heard that in order to farm the Workshop most effectively, you need to have a mage dragon. That's all I really know about Golem Workshop. xD;



lol. I read that about the mage..I have the berserker ambush models though. I will be sending a dragon your way to exalt ( sorry I exalted a bunch already)


----------



## gnoixaim

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Good Luck! Has anyone here ever gone farming in the Golem Workshop? I really want to get the familiars from there.... but I can't decide if it's worth the headache



/raises hand/

I have a mage dragon if you need to borrow her : ) It's super easy to get through everything with one.


----------



## Irarina

gnoixaim said:


> /raises hand/
> 
> I have a mage dragon if you need to borrow her : ) It's super easy to get through everything with one.



May I know what is a mage dragon? *newbie here*


----------



## Alienfish

Nice that nature is doing somewhat good at least even if Plague is like insta-win lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> May I know what is a mage dragon? *newbie here*



A mage dragon is a dragon trained for the coliseum with the stats in Int instead of in Str, making it a magic caster instead of a physical fighter. They're also known as Healer dragons. 


Most of the coli venues don't really need a healer on your team to fight easily, but Golem Workshop is a pretty tough venue without one.


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> A mage dragon is a dragon trained for the coliseum with the stats in Int instead of in Str, making it a magic caster instead of a physical fighter. They're also known as Healer dragons.
> 
> 
> Most of the coli venues don't really need a healer on your team to fight easily, but Golem Workshop is a pretty tough venue without one.



Got it! Never go to that venue before because probably will get instant kill :")


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> /raises hand/
> 
> I have a mage dragon if you need to borrow her : ) It's super easy to get through everything with one.



Heeyy. : D Can I peek at your mage's profile? I was thinking about setting one up myself, so seeing the stat allocation would be really helpful. 

Also, what stones did you equip? 

I'm trying to hold out until I get a Wind dragon I really like before I turn it into a mage, since I heard that Wind has one of the best elemental abilities for mages. I have barely any Wind dragons. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I read that about the mage..I have the berserker ambush models though. I will be sending a dragon your way to exalt ( sorry I exalted a bunch already)



Same, I just have Glass Cannons and one Mire build. They've all served me really well, but I have a feeling that I'll need a mage sometime soon. Maybe for the upcoming Thundercrack Carnivale? Workshop has the highest percentage of Lightning enemies. 

And thanks so much! No worries about the ones who've gone to serve already.  I'll shoot you back the treasure I get from leveling and exalting as soon as I clear out some space in my lair to accept.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Got it! Never go to that venue before because probably will get instant kill :")



I poked my nose in there a couple times. I think I lasted like 3 battles before I got my team handed back to me. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> Got it! Never go to that venue before because probably will get instant kill :")



xD daw i should get another 25 dreg but i gotta save unless i know for sure if i get that daisybox or not :3

might do a mage dragon one day or not... and i need to upgrade my lair i think..


----------



## gnoixaim

Irarina said:


> May I know what is a mage dragon? *newbie here*





Xanarcah said:


> Heeyy. : D Can I peek at your mage's profile? I was thinking about setting one up myself, so seeing the stat allocation would be really helpful.
> 
> Also, what stones did you equip?
> 
> I'm trying to hold out until I get a Wind dragon I really like before I turn it into a mage, since I heard that Wind has one of the best elemental abilities for mages. I have barely any Wind dragons. xD;



Here she is + her stats! She's so precious 8))))











& I heard Ice dragons weren't bad either, especially to be able to use Congeal? But, I'm not sure. LOL, if I'm not lazy - I might make a Wind one too.


----------



## Irarina

gnoixaim said:


> Here she is + her stats! She's so precious 8))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I heard Ice dragons weren't bad either, especially to be able to use Congeal? But, I'm not sure. LOL, if I'm not lazy - I might make a Wind one too.



She's pretty OwO If I have resource (which I doubt I will in near future), I would love to make one. How much does it cost to build one like her?


----------



## Alienfish

Nice stats ;o damn

always good to know the stuff i you ever wanna build one


----------



## PrayingMantis10

gnoixaim said:


> Here she is + her stats! She's so precious 8))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I heard Ice dragons weren't bad either, especially to be able to use Congeal? But, I'm not sure. LOL, if I'm not lazy - I might make a Wind one too.



mmmm... thank you for the info. I have a level 16 that I haven't put stones on that  I think I will level up. lol. I even have those stones in my hoard... It's meant to be!


----------



## Irarina

Also, does anyone know where Ambush drop in coli? *_*


----------



## gnoixaim

I use Kiena's guide, if you're looking for more info : )

& I'm not sure how much it costs for a dragon like this I just level all my dragons myself, but I'm sure you could get one for 200k-350k in the auction house!


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Here she is + her stats! She's so precious 8))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I heard Ice dragons weren't bad either, especially to be able to use Congeal? But, I'm not sure. LOL, if I'm not lazy - I might make a Wind one too.


Excellent, thanks! That is one pretty mage~ Also the cats, yes. : D 

Congeal is probably really useful, now that I think about it. I should really do more research on Mages. I think Wind is favored because of Disorient, and the elemental strength against... something? I forget...

I was looking, and my lair is like 1/2 plague and 1/3 Lightning. xD; I have TONS of those two elements and not much else. Lightning just breeds/hatches the best dragons? 

Maybe I should go for an Ice mage. I have this guy here I just finished geneing up, and he's definitely not going anywhere soon:





My ridiculous phoenix dragon that's actually from Ice Flight.


----------



## Alienfish

that's actually cool, ice birds 

i still need lighting, light, earth and fire iirc..


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Also, does anyone know where Ambush drop in coli? *_*



According to the Wiki,

Training Fields
Bamboo Falls
Boreal Wood
Mire
Kelp Beds

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> that's actually cool, ice birds
> 
> i still need lighting, light, earth and fire iirc..



I love how the Speckle and Gembond make him look like he's covered in ashes. : D 

Spent way too much on this butt, but he was worth it in the end. <3


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Irarina said:


> She's pretty OwO If I have resource (which I doubt I will in near future), I would love to make one. How much does it cost to build one like her?



I don't know about the mage build but the berserker mode is costly. I bought all the Stones in the AH for the berserker/ambush  mode and for the cost I could have bought a stoned level 25 dragon  in the dragon sales threads for the same amount.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> She's pretty OwO If I have resource (which I doubt I will in near future), I would love to make one. How much does it cost to build one like her?



Ambush are around 50k each, Rally is like 45k right now (must have gone up recently, it was only 20k half a week ago when I was looking at them), and Aid is like 8k. I'm pretty sure the other stones are really cheap.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I don't know about the mage build but the berserker mode is costly. I bought all the Stones in the AH for the berserker/ambush  mode and for the cost I could have bought a stoned level 25 dragon  in the dragon sales threads for the same amount.



Haaaa, yess. Glass Cannons are pretty pricey to stone yourself. It's like 200k+ in stones. I've been impulsively buying fully stoned and tinctured level 25s from the AH for like 150k each. Those end up being my rental dragons.


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> According to the Wiki,
> 
> Training Fields
> Bamboo Falls
> Boreal Wood
> Mire
> Kelp Beds



Thank you c: 

Can I ask more question? How do I price the dragons/hatchlings? Is there a guide? If there is... I haven't find one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Ambush are around 50k each, Rally is like 45k right now (must have gone up recently, it was only 20k half a week ago when I was looking at them), and Aid is like 8k. I'm pretty sure the other stones are really cheap.



I am broke now due to finding the perfect mate for my dragons. I bought like 3 potential mates for 1 dragon and end up liking the last one. Did that to around 5 dragons.... I am super broke now. And still I am browsing the AH for maybe a more perfect mate *sigh*


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Thank you c:
> 
> Can I ask more question? How do I price the dragons/hatchlings? Is there a guide? If there is... I haven't find one



No problem! Feel free to ask any questions you may have!


I personally find the dragon market to be a little fiddly when it comes to pricing. Taste in dragons is subjective, after all. I usually just search around the AH for dragons with similar colors/genes/species and price based off of that. 

Maybe Naiad or Stina or someone else with hatchery experience can give you a more precise answer?


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> No problem! Feel free to ask any questions you may have!
> 
> 
> I personally find the dragon market to be a little fiddly when it comes to pricing. Taste in dragons is subjective, after all. I usually just search around the AH for dragons with similar colors/genes/species and price based off of that.
> 
> Maybe Naiad or Stina or someone else with hatchery experience can give you a more precise answer?



Thank you very much again c: I am having no luck in selling some of the dragons and wondering where did I go wrong.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Thank you very much again c: I am having no luck in selling some of the dragons and wondering where did I go wrong.



Sometimes dragons are just hard to sell. Maybe stick them in the AH and make a thread to advertise them at the same time? When I do this, they usually move faster, because more people see them. Otherwise they tend to get overlooked in the AH.


----------



## Alienfish

send help i keep looking at pretty expensive dregs

i mostly exalt mine, cause help and you get a chunk of gold still ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> send help i keep looking at pretty expensive dregs
> 
> i mostly exalt mine, cause help and you get a chunk of gold still ^^



Well, at least you're not looking at accents for your pretty dergs? Cos that's even more pricey. 

I stick mine in the AH until they turn into adults. If I still can't sell them then, I exalt them. Because money.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Well, at least you're not looking at accents for your pretty dergs? Cos that's even more pricey.
> 
> I stick mine in the AH until they turn into adults. If I still can't sell them then, I exalt them. Because money.


nah just 25 dregs lol

haha yeah i got too much free time so i can probably play games to compensate that


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> nah just 25 dregs lol
> 
> haha yeah i got too much free time so i can probably play games to compensate that



Well, as long as they aren't 300k each, cos accents... Even if you factor in Lair Expansions to hold them all, it's probably still cheaper than accents *cry*

I envy your free time. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Well, as long as they aren't 300k each, cos accents... Even if you factor in Lair Expansions to hold them all, it's probably still cheaper than accents *cry*
> 
> I envy your free time. xD



true that lol well Daiki I bought for gems i just need to save 500 :3

thanks it's alright i guess at least you get to spend time with dregs ^^

also damn i need more seafood lol....


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> true that lol well Daiki I bought for gems i just need to save 500 :3
> 
> thanks it's alright i guess at least you get to spend time with dregs ^^
> 
> also damn i need more seafood lol....



How much did you get Daiki for?

Come coli with me to get more seafood? : D Coli is the best way to get tons of food.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> How much did you get Daiki for?
> 
> Come coli with me to get more seafood? : D Coli is the best way to get tons of food.



500g

yeah i gotta do that my dregs eat a crapton of seafoods so good idea


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> 500g
> 
> yeah i gotta do that my dregs eat a crapton of seafoods so good idea



Might as well get used to fighting with him before the next festival too~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Might as well get used to fighting with him before the next festival too~



ya i'll see if i can get another 25 one hopefully with a diff element tbh


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> ya i'll see if i can get another 25 one hopefully with a diff element tbh



What other element dragon were you hoping to get?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> What other element dragon were you hoping to get?



light, lighting, earth or fire. not necessarily level 25 but ya achievement druggie i guess


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> light, lighting, earth or fire. not necessarily level 25 but ya achievement druggie i guess



Ah, okay. : D 

Are you working on the achievements on FR as well? I used to be all over collecting the achievement badges in ACNL, but I'm way more lax about it in FR.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Ah, okay. : D
> 
> Are you working on the achievements on FR as well? I used to be all over collecting the achievement badges in ACNL, but I'm way more lax about it in FR.



found a nice green one might buy.. colors are alright name is crap but you can always change it x))

Some of them, not too avid really. It's just that I have too many of a few elements.


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> found a nice green one might buy.. colors are alright name is crap but you can always change it x))
> 
> Some of them, not too avid really. It's just that I have too many of a few elements.



Yess, I love how cheap a name change scroll is in this game, and that names aren't permanent. It certainly takes the pressure off of getting new dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

ya 9k is alright tbh unless they inflate at random again fufu.






oh god berserk stats but tbh worth it


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yess, I love how cheap a name change scroll is in this game, and that names aren't permanent. It certainly takes the pressure off of getting new dragons.



After the days of Neopets and Subeta demanding unique names God bless flight rising


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> ya 9k is alright tbh unless they inflate at random again fufu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god berserk stats but tbh worth it



Looks a little like the previous owner messed up on the Culex farming build or something. o: 

But it's still a good stat set, and it looks like it's already stoned as well, at least partially. 

All in all, a nice purchase. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> After the days of Neopets and Subeta demanding unique names God bless flight rising



YES

I HATED TRYING TO FIND NAAAAMES


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah lol I can always rebuild and thanks I kinda like the colors but the stats looks like someone wanted to do that indeed..

Name is alright and it's a nice addition to my extremely color coordinated lair x))


----------



## Xanarcah

True that, Tinctures are a godsend. No having permanent stats like other sites force you to,


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> True that, Tinctures are a godsend. No having permanent stats like other sites force you to,



god yes this >w<

also no more 25's for me now gotta save 500 ....


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> ya 9k is alright tbh unless they inflate at random again fufu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god berserk stats but tbh worth it



lol. I just gave in and bought one too


----------



## cheezyfries

uh could anyone tell my why a dragon's element matters in the coli? thanks c: my lv 23s (hoping to get to 25 soon) are i think shadow, lightning, and water, all with culex's build.


----------



## Alienfish

afaik it's depending on what stones and attacks they can have.. but imma nice newb to that so x))


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> uh could anyone tell my why a dragon's element matters in the coli? thanks c: my lv 23s (hoping to get to 25 soon) are i think shadow, lightning, and water, all with culex's build.



Elemental advantages and weaknesses. A lot of the monsters have elemental attacks, and they can do 2x normal damage to dragons of the element they're strong against.


It's smart to choose dragons who are resistant to a lot of the element types in the venue you'll do a lot of fighting in. This applies only to the upper level venues, of course, since monsters in the lower/mid levels won't even be able to touch you.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Elemental advantages and weaknesses. A lot of the monsters have elemental attacks, and they can do 2x normal damage to dragons of the element they're strong against.
> 
> 
> It's smart to choose dragons who are resistant to a lot of the element types in the venue you'll do a lot of fighting in. This applies only to the upper level venues, of course, since monsters in the lower/mid levels won't even be able to touch you.


ahhh thanks :3

also tried that new dreg out it went nice out i guess so shan't complain too much c;


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> ahhh thanks :3
> 
> also tried that new dreg out it went nice out i guess so shan't complain too much c;



Culex's builds are my favorite. xD; 

Have you tried out Daiki yet?


----------



## Alienfish

yah i think i need to reset the stats though either mage or somewhat like Palak's build.

-goes playing games for treasure-


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> yah i think i need to reset the stats though either mage or somewhat like Palak's build.
> 
> -goes playing games for treasure-



Even stats unfortunately don't work too well in this game. xD; 

What does Palak's build look like? I don't think I've heard of that one yet.


----------



## Alienfish

Palak:

STR 128 INT5
AGI 9 VIT 8
DEF 8 MND 6
QCK 53


Daiki's is pretty even screw it lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> Palak:
> 
> STR 128 INT5
> AGI 9 VIT 8
> DEF 8 MND 6
> QCK 53
> 
> 
> Daiki's is pretty even screw it lol



OOH I understand now, I thought you'd meant there was someone named Palak who'd designed their own build. xD; 

If you're going to go with stats close to those, I'd recommend either *126STR/59QCK/everything else into VIT* or *129STR/50QCK/13VIT*. The first one is designed to train fodder in the Kelp Beds, but is completely capable of farming in the other venues with ease. (Except for Harpys Roost). The second one is designed for farming, especially in the Harpys Roost. 
Alternatively, there is Kiena's all purpose build: *125Str/58Qck/11Vit*, which I'm not as fond of because it doesn't seem as smooth to me as the Culex builds. But it's very popular and might be worth a try!

Harpys Roost has the highest drop rates for loot, which makes is a very popular farming venue. 

I don't think Daiki has any stones attached to him, does he? His profile doesn't have the (+5 Battle Items) notation like dragons with their Berserkers equipped do.


----------



## Alienfish

He does but I don't think it's 5 in those terms c:

Ahah no I meant the dreg itself ^^;

thanks a lot for the help  I'll have those in mind whenever I get enough treasure ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> He does but I don't think it's 5 in those terms c:
> 
> Ahah no I meant the dreg itself ^^;
> 
> thanks a lot for the help  I'll have those in mind whenever I get enough treasure ^^



No problem, good luck with putting together your new team.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I'll send you over the others I have now, honestly don't worry they were only going to languish in my hoard anyway :3.





PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yep it's hard to tell if you have them attached to a dragon.. I am just going to mail you some and you can decide if you need them or not.
> lol. Except my game just crashed



Thanks to both of you so so much! And cheezy as well.

I'll keep my eye out for the sakura flowers and stuff for you cheezy. <3!


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Excellent, thanks! That is one pretty mage~ Also the cats, yes. : D
> 
> Congeal is probably really useful, now that I think about it. I should really do more research on Mages. I think Wind is favored because of Disorient, and the elemental strength against... something? I forget...
> 
> I was looking, and my lair is like 1/2 plague and 1/3 Lightning. xD; I have TONS of those two elements and not much else. Lightning just breeds/hatches the best dragons?
> 
> Maybe I should go for an Ice mage. I have this guy here I just finished geneing up, and he's definitely not going anywhere soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ridiculous phoenix dragon that's actually from Ice Flight.



Yeah, I'm not really sure which element would be the best mage - I was just lucky and had all the stones for a mage for an Ice dragon. LOL.

But wow, that's a really fabulous dragon. I'm so jealous <3

--

Question! If you were buying a level 25, what would you want them to look like? Breed/genes/gen 1? I might start leveling for profit again, since it's summer and I have more time at work : )


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure which element would be the best mage - I was just lucky and had all the stones for a mage for an Ice dragon. LOL.
> 
> But wow, that's a really fabulous dragon. I'm so jealous <3
> 
> --
> 
> Question! If you were buying a level 25, what would you want them to look like? Breed/genes/gen 1? I might start leveling for profit again, since it's summer and I have more time at work : )



I'd definitely love some Pastel/Themed/Eyeburner 25s :0
In terms of genes, CryFace + White UB/Circuit is always going to be my personal favorite.


----------



## 00jachna

What is this game all about?

(Too lazy to google)


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure which element would be the best mage - I was just lucky and had all the stones for a mage for an Ice dragon. LOL.
> 
> But wow, that's a really fabulous dragon. I'm so jealous <3
> 
> --
> 
> Question! If you were buying a level 25, what would you want them to look like? Breed/genes/gen 1? I might start leveling for profit again, since it's summer and I have more time at work : )



Thanks. : D 

Like Naiad said, pastels and eyeburners go over well, as does CryFace. I've seen a lot of people looking for goth pastels as well. 

psstt how much do you charge for 1-25? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> What is this game all about?
> 
> (Too lazy to google)



The basics of the game are buying and breeding dragons, training them and fighting in the coliseum. You can dress them up in apparel and it's encouraged to make up stories/lore for your clan. 

Each user decides which of the 11 elemental Flights (Water, Wind, Nature, Ice, etc) when they create an account. 

It's a ton more expansive than that, though.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> I'd definitely love some Pastel/Themed/Eyeburner 25s :0
> In terms of genes, CryFace + White UB/Circuit is always going to be my personal favorite.



This! I see a lot of level 25's for sale that are um..homely. I should know..I just bought one.lol

And yes I like pastel goths too.


----------



## Xanarcah

I vaguely remember someone here was looking for Eyeburners, like paaages ago?












I'm looking for either uglier adult fodder or like 15k.



Aaaaand one of my DDR Eyeburners is still for sale!






I think she's like 45k in the AH? 30k for anyone on TBT, just send me a CR.


----------



## Irarina

Should I buy this? Is this consider pastel?


----------



## Naiad

Irarina said:


> Should I buy this? Is this consider pastel?



Yep :0
Pastel dragons usually fit the general pastel requirements. So if you can look at art/flowers/etc. and determine whether or not it's pastel, dragons are pretty much exactly as easy.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Should I buy this? Is this consider pastel?



That's a very nice looking dragon. 

According to the pastel breeders association, or whatever it's name is, here are the colors that are "officially" considered pastel:


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> That's a very nice looking dragon.
> 
> According to the pastel breeders association, or whatever it's name is, here are the colors that are "officially" considered pastel:



Thanks for the colour's wheel. If I buy this... I will be super broke. I will envy for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And... I don't even know there are associations. Where can I find the others? Which forum should I go?


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Thanks for the colour's wheel. If I buy this... I will be super broke. I will envy for now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And... I don't even know there are associations. Where can I find the others? Which forum should I go?



Here's a directory thread with a large number of the existing associations listed. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1072429


----------



## PrayingMantis10

View attachment 131463



lol. So much for a decent pic....   This is my eyeburner. Parents are Skittles and Laffy Taffy


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Here's a directory thread with a large number of the existing associations listed.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1072429



Your answer is a really great help c: Thanks again!


----------



## Prabha

why is there a hatchery called threesome
uh..ok then.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Your answer is a really great help c: Thanks again!



Glad to be of help to you. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> why is there a hatchery called threesome
> uh..ok then.



I'd assume it's because it's run by three users, Karragan, EvilZombieGirl, and Usoyo. And they make sexy, sexy, dragon babies together.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> they make sexy, sexy, dragon babies together.



oh my god
I'm definitely getting the wrong idea here..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got my Canada day dragon


----------



## Xanarcah

*Attention Exalters*

I know a bunch of you use the Mire Build. 

They've just reconfigured a few venues in the Coli so that the packs are set up differently. This means the high rate of casters in the Mire has been thrown off and there are more physical attacker encounters. This means more resets/deaths and a longer overall time to train in the Mire. 

Might want to test it out for yourselves and/or keep an ear out for if there are build tweaks or advice or workarounds in the very near future. 


*Scuttles back to the Mire anyway*


----------



## Naiad

screams

admins pls stop fixing things that weren't broken in the first place
we don't need new bosses and mob placements for venues, we need ambushes working and breath fixed


----------



## Xanarcah

I think they may have completely eliminated packs of 2 monsters in the Mire. 

Getting a foot in the door is a lot more difficult for me now. Even a pack of 3 casters takes enough turns to wipe out that they can fire off a couple of attacks before I get to them all. 

On the other hand, running into 3-4 packs only makes the actual leveling faster. If you can survive until your target level and don't miss with an Eliminate and have to start over again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, no, I just ran into two Shellions. 

But how long did that take? D:


----------



## Naiad

e v e
Yeah, from what I've seen on Tumblr it's definitely going to be harder to start / level in the Mire overall. 
// shivers at the 3 packs of scythe kamaitachi


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Why do people use the mire instead of the kelp beds? Is it because they're weaker making it faster?


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why do people use the mire instead of the kelp beds? Is it because they're weaker making it faster?



You can train 2 fodder dragons at once, while you can only (easily) train 1 in the Kelp Beds. It basically cuts down the amount of time.


----------



## Naiad

FR CAH game here, if anyone wants to join!
Password is canada eh


----------



## Astro0

omgggg i hope this doesnt ruin mire grinding like wtf
Joined CAH!!


----------



## Irarina

Asdfghjkl, I just got a lightning egg while training XD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Irarina said:


> Asdfghjkl, I just got a lightning egg while training XD


Congratulations!


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> According to the Wiki,
> 
> Training Fields
> Bamboo Falls
> Boreal Wood
> Mire
> Kelp Beds
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the Speckle and Gembond make him look like he's covered in ashes. : D
> 
> Spent way too much on this butt, but he was worth it in the end. <3




Aaannnd im gonna grind in training fields


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

You love it Cppycakez.


Hedgehog = Hedgewig What have I done


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

*ESPEON*​



*SYLVEON​*
Finished the new pair i've been working towards...
Feedback?
I would make a cool pokemon themed breeding card but it would end up terrible

- - - Post Merge - - -

their first nest just hatched!!












(also i just learned how to use tables and i feel like i'm enjoying myself a bit too much ^^)


----------



## 00jachna

Do you drawn your own dragons? or how does this work, there seems to be thousands of them


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Alienfish

Daiki and Kurenai are now the proud parents of 2 eggs. They are resting safely in your nesting grounds. 

haha tis gonna be interesting dregs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> View attachment 131463
> 
> 
> 
> lol. So much for a decent pic....   This is my eyeburner. Parents are Skittles and Laffy Taffy



aweh, i love the colors together actually


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> Daiki and Kurenai are now the proud parents of 2 eggs. They are resting safely in your nesting grounds.
> 
> haha tis gonna be interesting dregs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> aweh, i love the colors together actually


Sigh...It's been impossible to find a mate though


----------



## Irarina

Hi there, I am looking for advice how much should I sell this cool dragon? Planning to train him to lvl 25 before selling. He is now lvl 18.






And I thought this is a female when I bought ^^; also planning to train to lvl 25 then sell.






- - - Post Merge - - -

They are suppose to be a pair but now consider them best buddy.


----------



## Alienfish

25's usually go for around 500g/~250k-300k treasure in the the AH.. depends a bit on the seller i guess though

brb grinding treasure 5ever huehueuh


----------



## Irarina

Noiru said:


> 25's usually go for around 500g/~250k-300k treasure in the the AH.. depends a bit on the seller i guess though
> 
> brb grinding treasure 5ever huehueuh



Thank you c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Thanks for the suggestions! : ) Maybe I'll invest in some breeding pairs or pick some pretty babies up in AH.



Xanarcah said:


> Thanks. : D
> 
> Like Naiad said, pastels and eyeburners go over well, as does CryFace. I've seen a lot of people looking for goth pastels as well.
> 
> psstt how much do you charge for 1-25?



And I think I charged 250k for 1-25 ? I don't quite remember, but that doesn't include stones or allocating stats.

*EDIT* And I could level 1-25 in a day if I wanted, hahaha.


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> Thank you c:



no probs it all depends on the seller and genes/colors though some includes the stats and stones some not c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Looking forward to seeing stuff from new artists, that's really exciting!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Eww I don't like those new familiars


----------



## Naiad

If there's a boss for the mire goodbye Mire leveling builds


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selling!
















XYX




XYY












XYY


















I love the unicorns tbh but i really dont want a mire boss bc thats where i level all my fodder...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to get like 30k before rollover. So I will have enough to expand before my hatchlings are ready... =[ Anybody looking for a soldier or any of the skins/chests from light? I put one up for sell in the AH but I need it ASAP! Let me know!


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I need to get like 30k before rollover. So I will have enough to expand before my hatchlings are ready... =[ Anybody looking for a soldier or any of the skins/chests from light? I put one up for sell in the AH but I need it ASAP! Let me know!



you can borrow 30k from me if you like?


----------



## Luminescence

Naiad said:


> If there's a boss for the mire goodbye Mire leveling builds



Guess what I found just now while leveling.







To be fair, though, it wasn't so much strong as it was bulky.


----------



## Astro0

Luminescence said:


> Guess what I found just now while leveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, though, it wasn't so much strong as it was bulky.



GUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHH i was waiting to run into one....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> you can borrow 30k from me if you like?



I wouldn't feel comfortable just borrowing it, but I really appreciate the offer. >.<


----------



## Luminescence

So it seems you can't Rally+Eliminate the new unicorn monsters with 115 strength...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> GUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHH i was waiting to run into one....



Go go destroy some cute gigantic toads! :>


----------



## Xanarcah

WILDCLAW SCROLLS AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Astro0

GAHHH I NEED TO BUY GEMS DAMN IT


----------



## Xanarcah

They're in the MP for one week, gem prices are gonna skyrocket. o: 

Who's betting Glimmer gets released soon too? To push people to buy more gems.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> They're in the MP for one week, gem prices are gonna skyrocket. o:
> 
> Who's betting Glimmer gets released soon too? To push people to buy more gems.



omg i hope so.... i need to convert all my treasure to gems tbh


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> omg i hope so.... i need to convert all my treasure to gems tbh



Better convert as soon as you can, before everyone sees the update and prices go up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For all newbies reading, here's the background of the Wildclaw Scroll hysteria:

WC scrolls are very expensive and only found in the gem marketplace, 2000g each. They're a cycling item, which means they're not always for sale. The last time they were in the MP was Black Friday for only 48 hours or so. They cycled in with no warning at all, causing a panic for people who had been waiting for them. Prior to that, they were last in the MP in May 2014.

There was a ton of speculation earlier this year that they would cycle back in during May, because they cycled out in May the year before and the Black Friday cycling was almost exactly 6 months before, making it nice and symmetrical. May is also Nature's festival month, and WC's are aligned with Nature. But it didn't happen. And people hoarded their gems for it, waiting. 

And now they're back, with no warning as usual. For only a week. Which is better than 48 hours, for sure, but still a very small amount of time to make over 1m, for anyone who hasn't been saving up.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Better convert as soon as you can, before everyone sees the update and prices go up.



yep, posted in carnivore's thread! I can't wait to see people freaking out (more than they already are haha)


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Better convert as soon as you can, before everyone sees the update and prices go up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For all newbies reading, here's the background of the Wildclaw Scroll hysteria:
> 
> WC scrolls are very expensive and only found in the gem marketplace, 2000g each. They're a cycling item, which means they're not always for sale. The last time they were in the MP was Black Friday for only 48 hours or so. They cycled in with no warning at all, causing a panic for people who had been waiting for them. Prior to that, they were last in the MP in May 2014.
> 
> There was a ton of speculation earlier this year that they would cycle back in during May, because they cycled out in May the year before and the Black Friday cycling was almost exactly 6 months before, making it nice and symmetrical. May is also Nature's festival month, and WC's are aligned with Nature. But it didn't happen. And people hoarded their gems for it, waiting.
> 
> And now they're back, with no warning as usual. For only a week. Which is better than 48 hours, for sure, but still a very small amount of time to make over 1m, for anyone who hasn't been saving up.



Alright, so what we use the scroll for? Definitely won't have 1m anywhere near in 1 day but I can try. Is it worth it to buy and resell later?


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Alright, so what we use the scroll for? Definitely won't have 1m anywhere near in 1 day but I can try. Is it worth it to buy and resell later?



It's a Breed Change Scroll. You can use it to change one of your dragons into a Wildclaw. This is why gen 1 Wildclaws are so valuable, because if the rarity of the Scroll. 

I think they had inflated to around 3500g or 2m-ish this past week, so definitely worth getting one to resell at a later date when they're worth more again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another speculation that just occurred to me:

This will likely make the prices of rare/retired items drop because people will try to liquidate to buy scrolls. If you had your eye on a particular item, now might be a good time to buy if you don't care about Wildclaw scrolls


/Xan needs to go to sleep and stop speculating


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> It's a Breed Change Scroll. You can use it to change one of your dragons into a Wildclaw. This is why gen 1 Wildclaws are so valuable, because if the rarity of the Scroll.
> 
> I think they had inflated to around 3500g or 2m-ish this past week, so definitely worth getting one to resell at a later date when they're worth more again.



*_* That is a lot of treasures. Alright, I am gear up to to do my best now! Thanks again for the infos.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh I love the wartoads


----------



## Alienfish

Nice update I guess won't have time to deal with that now much though  Dang busy week.

-hides in corner doing jigsaw-


----------



## cheezyfries

hi guys! i have a few noobish questions, thanks in advance if you answer them

1. would it be worth it to level 18 exalt fodder to level 10 in exchange for a black tulip flowerfall? the dragons will be given to me

2. what does XXY or its counterparts mean? i want a golden cryface female imperial but i always see people putting that terminology with it lol, and also does anyone know how much they would cost?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> hi guys! i have a few noobish questions, thanks in advance if you answer them
> 
> 1. would it be worth it to level 18 exalt fodder to level 10 in exchange for a black tulip flowerfall? the dragons will be given to me
> 
> 2. what does XXY or its counterparts mean? i want a golden cryface female imperial but i always see people putting that terminology with it lol, and also does anyone know how much they would cost?



XXY is saying that the primary and secondary are the same, the tert is different. Same as the other ones, so XYY would mean it's primary is one color, and the secondary and tert match. They range in price depending on desirability.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, finally worked the coli and stuff to be able to have my lair expanded, but now I literally have 59 treasure. =[


----------



## Lancelot

I was looking at the thundercrack festival skin submissions and I found a few I really like ;o;



Spoiler


----------



## FancyThat

It's my birthday today and I hatched a nest of beauties for the occasion :3,














​
I'm keeping the middle one but my fianc? took the other two because i didn't want to fully part with them he really liked them. Poor guy ends up with quite a few of my dragon offspring.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> It's my birthday today and I hatched a nest of beauties for the occasion :3,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I'm keeping the middle one but my fianc? took the other two because i didn't want to fully part with them he really liked them. Poor guy ends up with quite a few of my dragon offspring.


Happy birthday! Those babies are really cute!


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats x 2 ^^

Real beauties all three, imo nice genes!


----------



## Irarina

Taking the suggestions, I made a selling thread for my dragons c: Can anyone review the thread and tell me if I have done anything wrong: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1492168/1

Thanks so much c: Comments are appreciated!


----------



## Astro0

takes out savings from hoard to convert to gems
see theres 90k left there
/sobs i feel so poor even though i'm getting it in gems hahah


----------



## Alienfish

Lol some tw*ts mass bought the normal priced tinctures oh well.


----------



## Astro0

dunno if any remembers this image, but we have seen the coatls and the nocs... but those ones down the bottom...........
i want them to be released now! they looks so short hehe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Such a pretty dreg. <3 I need to never spend money again...RIP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> dunno if any remembers this image, but we have seen the coatls and the nocs... but those ones down the bottom...........
> i want them to be released now! they looks so short hehe







Now I am imagining this with wings.


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Such a pretty dreg. <3 I need to never spend money again...RIP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am imagining this with wings.



/SCREAMS YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Alienfish

lucky dreg kaydee ;o that one is really gooooodddd.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lele there was a dreg named Jun in the AH.. tempted to buy but nah bruh


----------



## Prabha

trying to get that WC scroll! Only 400 more gems, I can do it ; o ;

is anyone else trying to get one?


----------



## Kiikay

yay more WCs ~ 
It been lacking in AH, not much to pick from.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Pastels for sale  Got a 5 egg nest


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> trying to get that WC scroll! Only 400 more gems, I can do it ; o ;
> 
> is anyone else trying to get one?



nah still waiting for daisybox if they ever get online

finally got the tincture so gotta dig that stats post up...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> OOH I understand now, I thought you'd meant there was someone named Palak who'd designed their own build. xD;
> 
> If you're going to go with stats close to those, I'd recommend either *126STR/59QCK/everything else into VIT* or *129STR/50QCK/13VIT*. The first one is designed to train fodder in the Kelp Beds, but is completely capable of farming in the other venues with ease. (Except for Harpys Roost). The second one is designed for farming, especially in the Harpys Roost.
> Alternatively, there is Kiena's all purpose build: *125Str/58Qck/11Vit*, which I'm not as fond of because it doesn't seem as smooth to me as the Culex builds. But it's very popular and might be worth a try!
> 
> Harpys Roost has the highest drop rates for loot, which makes is a very popular farming venue.
> 
> I don't think Daiki has any stones attached to him, does he? His profile doesn't have the (+5 Battle Items) notation like dragons with their Berserkers equipped do.



finally got the tincture thing.... gonna try either of those now ;3


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> nah still waiting for daisybox if they ever get online
> 
> finally got the tincture so gotta dig that stats post up...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> finally got the tincture thing.... gonna try either of those now ;3



Nice! Let me know which one you go with ~

Make sure you have all 3 berserkers equipped before you assign his stats again. : D


----------



## Alienfish

now to save for the stones.. at least those ain't be inflated lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Let me know which one you go with ~
> 
> Make sure you have all 3 berserkers equipped before you assign his stats again. : D



the harpy one i think.. also lol i forgot about that Dx damn /facepalm o well.


----------



## twisty

SakuraPrimrose, that nest is lovely!! c: Unfortunately they're a little out of my price range, but I might buy a later clutch once I get some funds!


----------



## VioletPrincess

twisty said:


> SakuraPrimrose, that nest is lovely!! c: Unfortunately they're a little out of my price range, but I might buy a later clutch once I get some funds!



Which one are you interested I will discount for forum members  an I could hold one for a bit for you as well 

LMAO I sent my daughter some food in trade for a little octopus  yay. I finally have one. I sent some frog legs to her in return. This is the convo. Just had to share cause she had me cracking up. lol

DA: OCTOPIE!! MWAHAHA!!
ME:  thank you  for the Octopus, Here is a bit of food.
DA: Ewwwiiee!!! You gave me LEGS???????? lol
ME: lmao ha ha, just feed them to your dragons lol
DA: My dragons are eating LEGS!! EWWWWWWW
DA: Gosh, the description is even MORE DISTURBING!!!
"Carnivorous dragons use these legs as a colorful garnish during festivals."
... EWWWWWWWWWWW
Can you imagine..
If a dragon did a cooking show.
"Our last step is to garnish the dish. Today, I've chosen to use some legs from a Heartred croaker. They add a little pop of colour to the dish, and are just so simple and tasty!!"

Ha ha she is a bit of a nut


----------



## twisty

I really like this lovely noc girl! How long would you be able to hold her for? I'm very short on lair space, and need to sell/exalt a bunch of dragons to clear room for four incoming nests. @______@

Bwahaha, a FR cooking show would be hilarious! It'd be so hard to cook all those cute food items, though! D:


----------



## VioletPrincess

Would a week be enough time? I don't have any dragons nesting right now. I will take her out of the ah for you. Yeah, I know, I was so happy when she sent me the octopus. I have been concentrating on hunting to get the chocolate ferret and the snakes from swipps  I couldn't bear to feed cute little creatures to my dragons. I collect mostly birds 

Maybe in a bit FR is down for me. D:


----------



## twisty

A week should be enough time! ^^ I'd also be willing to trade her for a hatchling in my nests or in the AH right now! 

Thank you so much!!! c: I really appreciate it!


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> XXY is saying that the primary and secondary are the same, the tert is different. Same as the other ones, so XYY would mean it's primary is one color, and the secondary and tert match. They range in price depending on desirability.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO, finally worked the coli and stuff to be able to have my lair expanded, but now I literally have 59 treasure. =[


ah thank you!! i just looked at them in the AH and am currently crying because they're all so beautiful but i'm so poor lol, also asking the question again because idk if it's worth it >.<

someone in lightning has a shop thing where if you level up their fodder, you can get rare items like swipp and unhatched eggs. they're asking for someone to level up 18 fodder dragons to level 10 for a black tulip flowerfall, but that seems a bit excessive, could someone give me their opinion on this? also the dragons would be provided to me ^^ eep thanks in advance c:


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> ah thank you!! i just looked at them in the AH and am currently crying because they're all so beautiful but i'm so poor lol, also asking the question again because idk if it's worth it >.<
> 
> someone in lightning has a shop thing where if you level up their fodder, you can get rare items like swipp and unhatched eggs. they're asking for someone to level up 18 fodder dragons to level 10 for a black tulip flowerfall, but that seems a bit excessive, could someone give me their opinion on this? also the dragons would be provided to me ^^ eep thanks in advance c:



I can't currently check the price of a black tulip flowerfall in the AH, so can you do it for me? :0


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> I can't currently check the price of a black tulip flowerfall in the AH, so can you do it for me? :0



400 gems or 240k treasure


----------



## Naiad

PrayingMantis10 said:


> 400 gems or 240k treasure



Alright so:
The average payout for a lvl 10 without any boosts is 15,702T

15702*18 = 282636

which looks like you're overpaying by around 40k or so, but, if you were to purchase 18 fodder on your own:

15702*18 = 282636
18*(6/7)000 = 108000 - 126000

you would only make 156636 - 174636 treasure, which is not enough for the flowerfall, unfortunately.
If you have enough fodder on your own (that you wouldn't need to purchase), it's better to train for yourself.
If you don't have fodder on hand, it's better to take them up on that deal.

It all comes down to whatever seems more fair to you, though! I just like calculating things, haha


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> Alright so:
> The average payout for a lvl 10 without any boosts is 15,702T
> 
> 15702*18 = 282636
> 
> which looks like you're overpaying by around 40k or so, but, if you were to purchase 18 fodder on your own:
> 
> 15702*18 = 282636
> 18*(6/7)000 = 108000 - 126000
> 
> you would only make 156636 - 174636 treasure, which is not enough for the flowerfall, unfortunately.
> If you have enough fodder on your own (that you wouldn't need to purchase), it's better to train for yourself.
> If you don't have fodder on hand, it's better to take them up on that deal.
> 
> It all comes down to whatever seems more fair to you, though! I just like calculating things, haha



ahah thank you for calculating all that for me, i think i'll eventually take the person up on their deal, i'm already having a significant case of not being able to exalt dragons and not having enough room in the lair >.< thank you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got my first skin chest in the coli! It's not really one I want but I got one! It's the cloud dancer tundra skin. Woo-hoo!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW got two triple coat females, and one XYX coat female if anybody is interested!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Using these guys to level up some of my perms cause I no longer want them. They're currently at 21 but will most likely get to 25 if I keep using them to level my other guys. If anybody's interested in buying them once I'm done with them I can put them on hold for you.


----------



## Alienfish

Pretty but I'm poor af lol and I need berserk-ish stones. "let's go get stoned" lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also grats on the skin ;o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Frack, just collected all the chess pieces but I'm not getting the achievement, had to submit a bug report. =[

They said it takes 5ever for achievements....


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Frack, just collected all the chess pieces but I'm not getting the achievement, had to submit a bug report. =[
> 
> They said it takes 5ever for achievements....



if it's anything other than the gold and hatching ones yes :[ good luck!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> if it's anything other than the gold and hatching ones yes :[ good luck!



The battle ones I get instantly too. That's interesting. After I get it I am going to hang onto them so I can loan it to other peeps so they can get the achievement too.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The battle ones I get instantly too. That's interesting. After I get it I am going to hang onto them so I can loan it to other peeps so they can get the achievement too.



jav a blast 

also i hope Teacandy get on soon ;3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have 5 babies hatching tomorrow. JFC. I can't even sell the small clutches I get. smh.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have 5 babies hatching tomorrow. JFC. I can't even sell the small clutches I get. smh.



i have 4 in total probably hatching next week iirc.


----------



## BiggKitty

It seems pretty much a dead loss trying to sell any dragons these days. Although if I want to buy a dragon it seems to cost me the earth and can't even sell a hatching for 5k, although adults 7.5k and under go like the wind to be trained and exalted.

I need to join a PC Anonomous group, I have a problem with continually buying Pearlcatchers as in I can't stop myself, I get beguiled by PC babies. And don't start me off on accents and skins but preferably accents..........


----------



## Alienfish

^pretty much. if I like genes and colours i keep it otherwise i mostly exalt the hatchlings imo. too lazy to ad around.

i should join imp anon's lol.. so pretty though.


----------



## cheezyfries

Noiru said:


> Pretty but I'm poor af lol and I need berserk-ish stones. "let's go get stoned" lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also grats on the skin ;o



ay if you still need them i can give you a spare for free ^^ i know it's not the full three, but i'm saving the others in case i decide to level up another dragon, hope it helps c:


----------



## Astro0

ayy i am thinking of making a printed circuit board accent for the thundercrack carnivale... do you think thats lightning-esque enough? idk it might be a bit of a stretch, help me out haha


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> ay if you still need them i can give you a spare for free ^^ i know it's not the full three, but i'm saving the others in case i decide to level up another dragon, hope it helps c:



;ooo really that would be so awesome, thanks a lot <3

I'm HippieTurt there unless you added me (had a buncha peeps here adding me so)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> ayy i am thinking of making a printed circuit board accent for the thundercrack carnivale... do you think thats lightning-esque enough? idk it might be a bit of a stretch, help me out haha



You totally should, I think there were a few with circuit kind of themes, and I would LOVE to see them on circuit dragons, they would look awesome!


----------



## Alienfish

lol i keep getting centaur stuff in the coli lol. no stones so far but yeah food is always nice :]


----------



## Alienfish

grinding arena forever yay

got bloodscale bracers and some familiar at least.. been getting mostly junk


----------



## Alienfish

and i got a battle item but i dont need that argh lol


----------



## cheezyfries

lmao crim just asked me for an unhatched nature egg for 500 treasure.. oh crim


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> lmao crim just asked me for an unhatched nature egg for 500 treasure.. oh crim



oh, lol x)

also well i dont mind food but smh i could have gotten like 94545 treasure by now lol


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: Selling for 10k


----------



## twisty

Has anybody on here ran a Flight Rising art shop before? I have one on here, but I'm not quite sure how to convert my IRL dollar/bell prices to gems/treasure. ^^""


----------



## pillow bunny

I never go on Flight Rising anymore so does anyone want my dragons? [link]


----------



## PrayingMantis10

pillow bunny said:


> I never go on Flight Rising anymore so does anyone want my dragons? [link]


You could always sell your Loga and Timber Tender for TBT if you really don't like FR


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> lmao crim just asked me for an unhatched nature egg for 500 treasure.. oh crim



she's so generous.


----------



## Coach

pillow bunny said:


> I never go on Flight Rising anymore so does anyone want my dragons? [link]



Could I get Indy? I need a Wildclaw to equip a skin on and I have none ;-;

I checked again and it's actually a Pearlcatcher skin, but I'd still like him if possible 

Edit;

Also, what would anyone recommend to spend my gathering turns on to obtain the most treasure? I've been leaning towards digging, but I don't really know.


----------



## Alienfish

dang pretty dregs dude and yah those wildclaws look fab v.v


----------



## Irarina

I am interested if you want to sell your Loga and Timber Tender c:


----------



## tamagotchi

Has anyone here used the Culex Coliseum Guide? I've been using it for one of my dragons but I wanna' know if It's good or if there's a better guide, ha ha.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

tamagotchi said:


> Has anyone here used the Culex Coliseum Guide? I've been using it for one of my dragons but I wanna' know if It's good or if there's a better guide, ha ha.



It works for me...


----------



## Prabha

tamagotchi said:


> Has anyone here used the Culex Coliseum Guide? I've been using it for one of my dragons but I wanna' know if It's good or if there's a better guide, ha ha.



Xanarcah reccomends it, so I'm sure it's a good guide XD
It's what I'm using, and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Has anyone here used the Culex Coliseum Guide? I've been using it for one of my dragons but I wanna' know if It's good or if there's a better guide, ha ha.



In terms of stat allocation, it's my favorite build. Basically all the dragons I've ever statted myself are with one of Culex's builds. There only exception is my Mire dragon. 

Hope and Ruin had Culex stats.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Xanarcah reccomends it, so I'm sure it's a good guide XD
> It's what I'm using, and it seems to be working fine.



Pfftt, I don't just recommend it, I'm in love with it. XD aaaalll my teams get it.


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> In terms of stat allocation, it's my favorite build. Basically all the dragons I've ever statted myself are with one of Culex's builds. There only exception is my Mire dragon.
> 
> Hope and Ruin had Culex stats.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pfftt, I don't just recommend it, I'm in love with it. XD aaaalll my teams get it.



Do you mean by this stats 129 STR, 50 QCK, 13 VIT or the other?


----------



## Lancelot

Im so bored. Flight Rising made my day interesting, now I jsut sit in  my room doing nothing


----------



## Alienfish

yah i used that guide for statting one of my dregs c:

still grinding like hell though need those stones


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Do you mean by this stats 129 STR, 50 QCK, 13 VIT or the other?



129/50/13 and 126/59/6 are both Culex's builds. One is designed for training fodder in the Kelp Beds with a team of 2 and one is designed for farming for loot drops with a team of 3.


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> 129/50/13 and 126/59/6 are both Culex's builds. One is designed for training fodder in the Kelp Beds with a team of 2 and one is designed for farming for loot drops with a team of 3.



Okay thanks! c:


----------



## Alienfish

finally got the last berserker stones now for some eliminate hm, hm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

expensive rubbish but dang useful bruh


----------



## Prabha

Finally got a WC scroll!
Now I'll just hoard it until I find a gen1 worthy of transforming


----------



## cheezyfries

Noiru said:


> finally got the last berserker stones now for some eliminate hm, hm.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> expensive rubbish but dang useful bruh



hahah i have an eliminate if you need it ^^ looking for a blushing pink rose and black tulips

edit: if anyone's looking for battle stones / acuity fragments / might fragments, let me know and i might have it! i'll probably make a list later, but i'm too lazy to do that rn


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> hahah i have an eliminate if you need it ^^ looking for a blushing pink rose and black tulips
> 
> edit: if anyone's looking for battle stones / acuity fragments / might fragments, let me know and i might have it! i'll probably make a list later, but i'm too lazy to do that rn



dont jav any flowers atm :7


----------



## PrayingMantis10

If anyone has a Pansy familiar they want to sell please let me know...lol There's no way I will ever get to level 25 of foraging


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> If anyone has a Pansy familiar they want to sell please let me know...lol There's no way I will ever get to level 25 of foraging



As soon as i realized they existed I had to buy both of them in the AH, literally my fave flower since I was a wee-one, I needed them like mad!


----------



## Alienfish

i want that tapir-ish one but it's like 300k t so no thanks lel


----------



## Lancelot

Noiru said:


> i want that tapir-ish one but it's like 300k t so no thanks lel



Lmao it was in hte marketplace last week for like 15k. I was gonna buy one but I thought it was ugly.


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lmao it was in hte marketplace last week for like 15k. I was gonna buy one but I thought it was ugly.



might be different one in that case i mean that really expensive one unless they deflated like frick.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> i want that tapir-ish one but it's like 300k t so no thanks lel



Which is the Tapir one?


----------



## Alienfish

Spotted Pukasloth or what they are called :] more like s loth but the nose i guess


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> As soon as i realized they existed I had to buy both of them in the AH, literally my fave flower since I was a wee-one, I needed them like mad!



They remind me of Alice in Wonderland with that expression on their face.... I finally have enough treasure but the prices have crept up again.lol I will be patient( maybe)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Spotted Pukasloth or what they are called :] more like s loth but the nose i guess



oh those never go down in price ( unless by accident) since they are only gotten from the gem marketplace. On the bright side it will always be waiting for you to buy for 250 gems ( they are unlimited) .


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I gotta save the gems I have now if I would get that daisybox thing :3 and yes i know they are quite pricey :3


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> Yeah I gotta save the gems I have now if I would get that daisybox thing :3 and yes i know they are quite pricey :3



I gave up on the daisybox since the artist never came back online.


----------



## Alienfish

lol.... got a black tulip just now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I gave up on the daisybox since the artist never came back online.



yeah i've been thinking of that since they haven't been on since last week or w/e


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> They remind me of Alice in Wonderland with that expression on their face.... I finally have enough treasure but the prices have crept up again.lol I will be patient( maybe)



Yeah, my feelings too! Alice in Wonderland is why I started loving pansies in the first place. Purple pansies are my favorite, I even have a dress with them embroidered on it. ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, my feelings too! Alice in Wonderland is why I started loving pansies in the first place. Purple pansies are my favorite, I even have a dress with them embroidered on it. ^u^



black and red pansies ftw ^^

also crimm's been nice to me today could sell quite a lot...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, my feelings too! Alice in Wonderland is why I started loving pansies in the first place. Purple pansies are my favorite, I even have a dress with them embroidered on it. ^u^



I am hoping they do the same thing with other flowers ( that were in Alice) like the Rose. I would love a purple Pansy though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

UHg, RIP my treasure again because looking at apparel in the AH for my dreg-sona and her bf... trying to convince myself that i don't need a waistcoat and top hat for her mate...lel who am I kidding, totally going to cave later...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> UHg, RIP my treasure again because looking at apparel in the AH for my dreg-sona and her bf... trying to convince myself that i don't need a waistcoat and top hat for her mate...lel who am I kidding, totally going to cave later...



ikrrrr most stuff are so pretty :3 i gotta find some rainbow psychedelic dreg lol i have too many midnight ones :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

nice grinding in harpy got some bluemoon aviar skin ;D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> ikrrrr most stuff are so pretty :3 i gotta find some rainbow psychedelic dreg lol i have too many midnight ones :3



A lot of the rainbow/birth colored stuffs, look really good on either dark or light dregs, like the IMP i posted yesterday, the rainbow fits her perf


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> A lot of the rainbow/birth colored stuffs, look really good on either dark or light dregs, like the IMP i posted yesterday, the rainbow fits her perf



ya i know i was planning on a female imp for this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> ya i know i was planning on a female imp for this



Birth colored... jesus I know I am tired lel. I meant bright. But yeah I <3 female imps, they're adorable circle babes and how they float in coli <3


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Birth colored... jesus I know I am tired lel. I meant bright. But yeah I <3 female imps, they're adorable circle babes and how they float in coli <3



yush exactly so probably some psychedelic one with that rainbow thing on them that'd javing blast


----------



## Alienfish

and






no regrets


----------



## Luminescence

Noiru said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no regrets



They're gorgeous +v+


----------



## Astro0

twisty said:


> Has anybody on here ran a Flight Rising art shop before? I have one on here, but I'm not quite sure how to convert my IRL dollar/bell prices to gems/treasure. ^^""



I have! PM pr VM me if you need some help!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

564K yesssss what should I spend it on?


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> 564K yesssss what should I spend it on?



Skins and accents XD at least... That's what I waste my money on lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Prabha said:


> Skins and accents XD at least... That's what I waste my money on lol.



I don't even want to confess how much of my time I spend scrolling through the AH for accents...


----------



## Prabha

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't even want to confess how much of my time I spend scrolling through the AH for accents...



Same here.. I also might stalk the shops in the skins/accents forum a lot too. Tbh at least 60% of my time on fr is looking for accents lately XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Prabha said:


> Same here.. I also might stalk the shops in the skins/accents forum a lot too. Tbh at least 60% of my time on fr is looking for accents lately XD



Ditto. >.< I was holding out for the spooky friends for my male, but I decided it would probably be better without cause it makes my female coat more magicy and special, so now I need to find a cute accent for him too. >.< I love accents so much!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Rip . I saw this skin and wanted it soo bad but the creator hasn't been on since April and it turns out the thread is just being bumped by people asking for a spot


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ObeseMudKipz what is that skin called?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip . I saw this skin and wanted it soo bad but the creator hasn't been on since April and it turns out the thread is just being bumped by people asking for a spot



Festival of the Undead, by EisenDragoon

I knew it the moment I saw it. <3

I LOVE their skins and accents. I NEEEEEDDD Yeoya's Nightmare.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's Eisen's shop, if anyone was interested in checking out their masterpieces. 

*Drools more*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip . I saw this skin and wanted it soo bad but the creator hasn't been on since April and it turns out the thread is just being bumped by people asking for a spot



Ah man, that's beautiful!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Festival of the Undead, by EisenDragoon
> 
> I knew it the moment I saw it. <3
> 
> I LOVE their skins and accents. I NEEEEEDDD Yeoya's Nightmare.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's Eisen's shop, if anyone was interested in checking out their masterpieces.
> 
> *Drools more*



Ahh I knowwww!!!!! I hate that they started going inactive before I joined xD they'd be the main person I'd go to for skins


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh I knowwww!!!!! I hate that they started going inactive before I joined xD they'd be the main person I'd go to for skins



I was active when Eisen was, but I could never earn enough money without spending it for one of their skins. xD; 800g is still an awful lot of money to drop on a single item. 

I regret not forcing myself to exalt/farm long enough to grab Yeoya's Nightmare before Eisen vanished.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I was active when Eisen was, but I could never earn enough money without spending it for one of their skins. xD; 800g is still an awful lot of money to drop on a single item.
> 
> I regret not forcing myself to exalt/farm long enough to grab Yeoya's Nightmare before Eisen vanished.



I'll need to fins someone who was active and got that festival of the undead skin ;-; 





I remember seeing this skin and I loved how it looked. if anyone has a green female snapper let me know!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

S'ok I found one a few minutes ago




I need to wait 2 days though -,-


----------



## Xanarcah

ONE HOUR TIL DOM IS TALLIED

GOTTA HOLD ONTO FIRST


EXALT EXALT EXALT EXALT AAAAAAA


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spending all my money on apparel, I can't be stopped, I am the worst at saving, next time I get a bit of treasure I am putting it AWAY

Also I am super stoked that two of my babies finally found homes. One of them is definitively not fodder either! Proud mommy moment!

Update: Second is also not fodder! HURRAY!


----------



## Naiad

//roots for plague quietly

Also, I recently found the FR item database if anyone needed it :0 Didn't have much time for FR blogging today because of 4th of July :') I got a pair of lovebirbs tho, so today was solid :^ ))


----------



## Xanarcah

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAA

WE DID IT WE DID IT WE DID IIIITTTT


PLAGUE FLIGHT BEST FLIGHT!*


We made Dom twice in a row for the first time since Dom Fatigue was introduced and we beat Fire while we were at it! 

And now I'm going to dance* and never touch the coli until next festival whaaaaa


*Xan has opted for flopping over on the couch instead


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> WE DID IT WE DID IT WE DID IIIITTTT
> 
> 
> PLAGUE FLIGHT BEST FLIGHT!*
> 
> 
> We made Dom twice in a row for the first time since Dom Fatigue was introduced and we beat Fire while we were at it!
> 
> And now I'm going to dance and never touch the coli until next festival whaaaaa



CONGRATS OMG
it's not like I'm jealous.. Or anything

But you deserve it for exalting like 5 billion dergs : D


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> CONGRATS OMG
> it's not like I'm jealous.. Or anything
> 
> But you deserve it for exalting like 5 billion dergs : D



Thank youuuu : D I trained/exalted around 260 dragons this week. Which is a lot for me, since I worked 48 hours this week too. 

When is Lightning's next scheduled conquest push? Getting into heated battles is a lot of fun. xD; I'm sure Lightning's next fight will be great, especially since you guys won the last one in an amazing last minute upset.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Thank youuuu : D I trained/exalted around 260 dragons this week. Which is a lot for me, since I worked 48 hours this week too.
> 
> When is Lightning's next scheduled conquest push? Getting into heated battles is a lot of fun. xD; I'm sure Lightning's next fight will be great, especially since you guys won the last one in an amazing last minute upset.



That's crazy but amazing! Kudos to you though for doing that while having work.

Our next push is the 19th I believe. Gah there's a calendar spreadsheet with every single flight's profit and conquest pushes.. so I don't think any other flight has a conquest push planned for that date. Only two others have profit pushes. 
psht I wish I was involved in that fight, but I'm going to be on fire if another flight battles us like that

But yeah! I'm excited for thundercrack too! So many fun in-flight things being planned.. It's so hectic.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hatched my first 5 egg clutch (I've been getting all 1-3's since starting) Exalted three, selling one that looked nice, and keeping one since I was going to exalt one of the parents anyways. Now I just have to think of who I want to breed her with when she grows up. ^u^ 





--Right After I Posted This--

Yep, RIP my treasure hoard again...




and now I really want to buy the little girl Facet...


----------



## Alienfish

Luminescence said:


> They're gorgeous +v+



thanks, i'm glad i wasted on the rainbow thing it looks soooo good on midnight dregs <3

and that tangerine looks like it could have been on a late-60s album cover 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also dang grats all plague peeps i kinda want to change now -w-


----------



## Alienfish

also frick i need to to tincture my 25 dregs AGAIN cause I messed up their stats lol money


----------



## Forek

Too bad I've been missing out, too busy to play FR. Hope to not be busy anymore xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* I need the astonishing sweater.


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> Too bad I've been missing out, too busy to play FR. Hope to not be busy anymore xD



lol me too and i've been getting back into terraria.. getting some tincture stuff now so i dont mess up the stats again noiru derpturt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Time to sell everything I own so I'll have money again...wish me luck


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Time to sell everything I own so I'll have money again...wish me luck



good idea i need to upgrade my lair so need another 20k for that... wink wonk.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody wants to ask me lore question for my lair (TurtBurglar) I would love them forever, I have a thread in the Shadow forum trying to get some inspo, but I figured I'd post here too!


----------



## sour

Can someone stop me from buying eggs please. I have so many G1s in my lair and I wan't to gene them all. Help


----------



## Alienfish

neenaw

lol i feel you i bought way too much lately.. bad noiru


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sour said:


> Can someone stop me from buying eggs please. I have so many G1s in my lair and I wan't to gene them all. Help



The few Gen1's I have I already gened and scrolled and now I'm looking for another, i really just need to find them some G1 mates instead of buying new different ones jfc


----------



## sour

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The few Gen1's I have I already gened and scrolled and now I'm looking for another, i really just need to find them some G1 mates instead of buying new different ones jfc



Wanna have a look in my lair? You'll find a few on pages 4 and 5 I think.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sour said:


> Wanna have a look in my lair? You'll find a few on pages 4 and 5 I think.



If you were willing to part with #14660473 the Rose/Lavender he would make a lovely mate for my Valentina.


----------



## Alienfish

good luck turt <3

also loooove eyespots that's a nice one

- - - Post Merge - - -

got a boss monster in the jungle crap drops though .. haha


----------



## sour

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you were willing to part with #14660473 the Rose/Lavender he would make a lovely mate for my Valentina.



Sure thing! You can have him for free if I could have a hatchling from their first hatch? :s


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sour said:


> Sure thing! You can have him for free if I could have a hatchling from their first hatch? :s



Definitely!!!!! <3 Send me a CR whenever!


----------



## Kiikay

new breeding pair ~ c:


----------



## Alienfish

grats, the upper left preview looks gorgeous c:


----------



## sour

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Definitely!!!!! <3 Send me a CR whenever!



Sent you a CR, hope you enjoy him


----------



## Alienfish

9k to go  loving my laziness...

on the other hand harpy is good for leveling up dregs so shan't complain


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Does anyone want to buy an Overcharged Silverbeast? lolView attachment 131911


I managed somehow to get him from the Rainforest Jungle but I forsee problems selling him


----------



## Lancelot

>Wants
>Doesnt have an account


----------



## Alienfish

>wants
>need to save

also anyone else had **** crashing on them lately?


----------



## twisty

I just hatched four triple ice Coatls! Each is priced for 20k in the Auction House, but if you're in Light Flight send me a CR to get them for fifteen!



Spoiler: ice babs







Male




Female




Male




Male


----------



## Lancelot

They are so pretty ;oo;


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> They are so pretty ;oo;



yes yes they are -w- i love nice colored ice dregs but yeah i need the 30k treasure expansion now lol.


----------



## twisty

Thank you!! ;w; It was a struggle getting that pair together--unrelated triples can be a pain to find haha.

Ooh, congrats on your lair expansion!!


----------



## Prabha

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Does anyone want to buy an Overcharged Silverbeast? lolView attachment 131911
> 
> 
> I managed somehow to get him from the Rainforest Jungle but I forsee problems selling him



You're going to make _*bank*_ off that guy ; o ;
LAH for him is 1.9mil omfg.


----------



## Alienfish

dang dude.

also i love the jungle familiars, pretty colors ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



twisty said:


> Thank you!! ;w; It was a struggle getting that pair together--unrelated triples can be a pain to find haha.
> 
> Ooh, congrats on your lair expansion!!


yah having a crapton of hatchlings to come next week and i keep buying dregs.. i need help x))

yw!


----------



## Prabha

psst anybody want to lend me their Unhatched eggs for achievements? I'll pay 5kt for the trouble XD I don't need fire, lightning, plague, or water.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> >wants
> >need to save
> 
> also anyone else had **** crashing on them lately?



Yes all the time..FR definitely likes to crash on me usually right when the store is going to restock


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yes all the time..FR definitely likes to crash on me usually right when the store is going to restock



this or when you are about to finish jigsaw or coli :x


----------



## 00jachna

Is there any gameplay in Flight Rising or only making dragons?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

00jachna said:


> Is there any gameplay in Flight Rising or only making dragons?


Yes there is gameplay. It reminds me of Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish

00jachna said:


> Is there any gameplay in Flight Rising or only making dragons?



yeah, coliseum and then a bunch of mini games giving you treasure and let's you get food and other items.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> this or when you are about to finish jigsaw or coli :x



lol. Definitely. It likes to  freeze right after I  slay the monsters and all I  can do is exit without getting points or goodies


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Definitely. It likes to  freeze right after I  slay the monsters and all I  can do is exit without getting points or goodies



yes... and when you do normal or hard jigsaw.. nope.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Why do you get gems sometimes when you exalt?


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Why do you get gems sometimes when you exalt?



I heard it's just a random rare occurrence, a little extra . I've yet to exalt a dragon so haven't seen it (must start soon).


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Why do you get gems sometimes when you exalt?



you do? nice though


----------



## PrayingMantis10

FancyThat said:


> I heard it's just a random rare occurrence, a little extra . I've yet to exalt a dragon so haven't seen it (must start soon).



Thank you. I need to exalt this week...it's water vs. 2 other flights


----------



## Alienfish

ya me too getting like 4 hatchlings next week so.. yas


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> ya me too getting like 4 hatchlings next week so.. yas



lol. I also have nests waiting to hatch. I can't handle anymore lair expansion costs though. I got the standard exalt amount and 2 gems for the last exalted dragon


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I also have nests waiting to hatch. I can't handle anymore lair expansion costs though. I got the standard exalt amount and 2 gems for the last exalted dragon



gonna get the 30k one because there are some species and dregs i want but that's it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want to try getting the scatter scroll since it seems interesting. going to use it on my gen one. If anyone can spare 80K I can pay you back later today


----------



## Alienfish

goodluck sadly i dont atm..


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I want to try getting the scatter scroll since it seems interesting. going to use it on my gen one. If anyone can spare 80K I can pay you back later today



If sour doesn't get you the 80kt, I can lend you it.


----------



## Alienfish

finally got the lair thing now to save up again huhuh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> If sour doesn't get you the 80kt, I can lend you it.



Ah that's be nice! It might take a bit longer though since I was hoping to get the leftover 80K from them xD


----------



## Prabha

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ah that's be nice! It might take a bit longer though since I was hoping to get the leftover 80K from them xD



Oh ok! XD Should I send it then?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Prabha said:


> Oh ok! XD Should I send it then?



If you want! Fr name is the same here. I can start making the 80K later

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here it is




I can probably gene it with some rock theme ir something


----------



## Alienfish

dang i like those colors, nice!


----------



## Alienfish

also gotta love the farming in kelp.. that farming build is too win x]]


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> also gotta love the farming in kelp.. that farming build is too win x]]



What are your farming build stats? How many do you have with the farming build?


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> What are your farming build stats? How many do you have with the farming build?



2 atm Daiki and Palak 25 129,8,50 berserker stuff

working alright even if it wasn't probably too designed for it.


----------



## Creeper$

GUYS
so you might know that I'd been saving treasure with no real goal in mind. Last week, i took my progen (the one i made, i exalted the random) into the scrying workshop. She entered looking somewhat like this:




After a few days and 400k t, she looks like this:




She's always been my warrior dragg, and I'm having trouble choosing apparel. What do you guys think?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i now have 15k to my name :')


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Noiru said:


> 2 atm Daiki and Palak 25 129,8,50 berserker stuff
> 
> working alright even if it wasn't probably too designed for it.



Ah I got the berserkers too.. I need to go look up the farming build again


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Ah I got the berserkers too.. I need to go look up the farming build again



ya it's pretty good and yea you lose sometimes unless you have 3-full berserkers but tbh i can deal with it


----------



## Alienfish

got unhatched water egg from coli.. awyis.. jungle ftw

- - - Post Merge - - -

if anyone wants i can sell or something


----------



## infinikitten

I need some incentive to fall back in love with Flight Rising again. I have seven or eight pages of dragons and it seems like I log in to feed them, immediately get bored and close the tab again.


----------



## Alienfish

infinikitten said:


> I need some incentive to fall back in love with Flight Rising again. I have seven or eight pages of dragons and it seems like I log in to feed them, immediately get bored and close the tab again.



i dunno.. exalt, get new dregs, play game or so. sometimes you need a break a guess.

nice last.fm frank zappa is always good


----------



## Prabha

infinikitten said:


> I need some incentive to fall back in love with Flight Rising again. I have seven or eight pages of dragons and it seems like I log in to feed them, immediately get bored and close the tab again.



You can try to be on when a festival starts! Festivals are really fun on flight rising. (I've only been through one, but I really enjoyed it.)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

infinikitten said:


> I need some incentive to fall back in love with Flight Rising again. I have seven or eight pages of dragons and it seems like I log in to feed them, immediately get bored and close the tab again.



I looked at your lair ( I feel so nosy). You have beautiful dragons. Come try the upcoming festival


----------



## 00jachna

When will I be able to make an account? It says I can't :/


----------



## Alienfish

00jachna said:


> When will I be able to make an account? It says I can't :/



you need to wait for their next registration window..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## brutalitea

Cuppycakez said:


> The next one is on the 20th of July!



Source. 

I've bookmarked it so hopefully I remember so I can register.


----------



## Naiad

Time to rejoin :^ ))

Probably going to head for Plague this time, and my sister'll make a stop in Ice.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Time to rejoin :^ ))
> 
> Probably going to head for Plague this time, and my sister'll make a stop in Ice.



I guess it sounds like the appeal didn't work? D: 

You'll be welcomed to plague for sure, though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

... Aaaaand I'll just be moping in my empty vault if anyone needs me. .-.







(Anyone got gene ideas? I'd love to stick with treasure genes, cos cheaper. but Iri and Circuit just look so good on him...)


----------



## Naiad

Unfortunately not :')
Did you hatch him yourself? :0 He's a gorgeous bb.

As for genes, maybe Bar/Hypnotic/UB Coatl?


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Unfortunately not :')
> Did you hatch him yourself? :0 He's a gorgeous bb.
> 
> As for genes, maybe Bar/Hypnotic/UB Coatl?



Saadd. D: Whelp, I'll give you a warm welcome to plague if you decide to drop in by sneezing on you. 

And naah, I've never hatched an egg. xD; Too much money for a gamble for my tastes. I'd rather go broke buying a sure thing. XYX Ice and Caribbean, matching Water eyes. I saw him in the AH and my hand slipped. 

It's Oblivia's fault, I started looking at Gen 1s because of her two new pretties...

Might as well throw myself into geneing Gen 1s since I've stalled on items.


----------



## Naiad

//sits with hand sanitizer in the corner

Yeah, GenOnes are pretty good to get into! (I prefer a gamble with hatching though, haha) It definitely feels great when you finish a gene project! How much was he?


----------



## Xanarcah

xD You might need a LOT of that if you join plague.

I'm so bad at gambling it's not even funny. .-. Shame, because hatching eggs looks like a lot of fun. But they're incredibly expensive right now. o: 

Man, finishing up a geneing project really does feel great. : D I've been putting off genes for 8 months now, and have only been getting into it within the last month or two? Got two dragons fully gened (I say, but one of them only needed Circuit), and like, 4 others waiting in the wings for their turn, and 4 more I'm unsure about keeping or selling. And then this new Ice boy, who was 1000g. Because I don't have self control at all. To be fair, I think he would go for a lot more in an auction.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

UHG so conflicted!




So sour gave me this handsome boy and I got his genes on him but I'm fighting with myself over using my WC on him because he would look SO HANDSOME, but then his Noc mate would make all the babies Nocs, so if I WC him I would prob have to Coat his mate and IDK if it's worth it to spend all that on this breeding project. They're both Gen1 so I don't even know...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I swear I've gotten at least 3 storm seekers trying to scavenege today for eggs .-.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I swear I've gotten at least 3 storm seekers trying to scavenege today for eggs .-.



I feel the same, I always get storm seekers. Why can't I get better fams?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm a horrible person, I bought some pasta babies...because I wanted some cute noodles and then thought, noodles, spaghetti, I need pasta noodles. So here they are. One of them even has a tomato belly!


----------



## Alienfish

I like the spiral one now I want pasta

Also got that egg sold thank goodness I needed that treasure need moar dregs

also cheezy I sent the payment ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Saadd. D: Whelp, I'll give you a warm welcome to plague if you decide to drop in by sneezing on you.
> 
> And naah, I've never hatched an egg. xD; Too much money for a gamble for my tastes. I'd rather go broke buying a sure thing. XYX Ice and Caribbean, matching Water eyes. I saw him in the AH and my hand slipped.
> 
> It's Oblivia's fault, I started looking at Gen 1s because of her two new pretties...
> 
> Might as well throw myself into geneing Gen 1s since I've stalled on items.



yeah i sold that egg I got, I needed the treasure.

I kinda wanna join Plague just cause..but nature pretty colors ;_;


----------



## Lancelot

Yay, new reg window.

I can start playing fr again D


----------



## Alienfish

yeaaah i saw it this morning, grats


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trying to get a list of things that Swipp/Baldwin ask for so I can stop throwing it all away. =[ They wants so many weird things I have never seen them ask for wtf. Gunna try to make a nice clean list that I can sticky on my desktop so I can just ctrl+f when I need to see if I should sell something. >.<

--
And I know there are already lists in the Guides, I am just making one for myself that makes more sense than the ones I've found...


----------



## Alienfish

Crim's even more random like wtf I don't even jav that






^rainbow turt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> Crim's even more random like wtf I don't even jav that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^rainbow turt



That's a pretty rainbow turt. I think I want to get shiny jeweltoned bby soon, as well as some glowbellies and some poison colored ones... I just want everything jfc


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's a pretty rainbow turt. I think I want to get shiny jeweltoned bby soon, as well as some glowbellies and some poison colored ones... I just want everything jfc



ya i probably want more too but i'll try save now. kinda wanted a wildclaw with rainbow colours cause they dont look too good in so many color combinations.

- - - Post Merge - - -






send help pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

and that mooflower accent is 500 g

frick.


----------



## cheezyfries

currently on the lookout for black tulips and blushing pink tulips c: i'm looking for 200 black tulips and four blushing pink tulips! let me know your price c:

hatched these fodder today, i'm not really interested in any of them so lemme know if you want one and send a CR ^^ (all free) they'll be free for like six days? or until they become adults!



Spoiler:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Asking everywhere, if you have any couples that will be ready to breed on the 22nd and can jav me some babies on the 27th let me know! I am very interested in procuring some pretty babies for my birthday!


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> Unfortunately not :')
> Did you hatch him yourself? :0 He's a gorgeous bb.
> 
> As for genes, maybe Bar/Hypnotic/UB Coatl?



Sorry your appeal didn't work out , it will be good to see all you guys who were banned back on FR :3.

I'm almost broke now thanks to decoration and adding an accent to this guy, worth it though


----------



## Lancelot

QUESTION

When is thundercrack festival? Is it the 22nd?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> When is thundercrack festival? Is it the 22nd?



I believe it starts on the 26th? last Sunday of the month if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lancelot

Oh ok. Tyvm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TFW you're fighting a boss, he kills your strongest two dergs, and your weakling pulls through and kill him! GO BLOOBY!


----------



## sour

The urge to buy even more Level 25 Imp ladies is so strong.


Also, what are everyone's FR goals? Anyone trying to save for a Light Sprite?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sour said:


> The urge to buy even more Level 25 Imp ladies is so strong.
> 
> 
> Also, what are everyone's FR goals? Anyone trying to save for a Light Sprite?



I'm working on getting my ProGen to 25 so I can have my fighting team at the ready. And I am working on lining up some possible birthday babies, and _trying_ to save for them, I hope I find some really nice ones that I can find mates for to make them perms. I just need to quit spending! Also trying to figure out who I want to use my WC on. >.<


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> Also, what are everyone's FR goals? Anyone trying to save for a Light Sprite?



I was thinking about trying to go for Light Sprite again. But I did it once before and it was a ridiculous and exhausting undertaking, so I'm sort of undecided about how much I reaaallly want to get a replacement one. 

So right now I'm spending all my money on buying/geneing up Gen 1s. xD;


----------



## rosabelle

Been training a new level 25 team 














I decided to make the first dragon a mage/healing dragon and I love her. ;u; Hopefully I can farm Golem Workshop with this team.


----------



## Irarina

rosabelle said:


> Been training a new level 25 team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to make the first dragon a mage/healing dragon and I love her. ;u; Hopefully I can farm Golem Workshop with this team.



Lovely Imps ^_^ Love the female too~


----------



## rosabelle

Irarina said:


> Lovely Imps ^_^ Love the female too~



Ohh thank you :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ohh got my alien dragon 




All it needs is an alien name


----------



## Irarina

Anyone have shadow-flight-colours (like mulberry,etc) dragons for sale? ^^


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Irarina said:


> Anyone have shadow-flight-colours (like mulberry,etc) dragons for sale? ^^



I have a female cryface xxy  mulberry Snapper ready to breed in my lair you can look at. She's  Lorel on page 5. She's level 6 . FR name PrayingMantis.  You can have her for exalt price ( I was debating what to do with her). Just send a cr with 10000 bells if you decide you want her


----------



## PrayingMantis10

*Dragon*



Irarina said:


> Anyone have shadow-flight-colours (like mulberry,etc) dragons for sale? ^^



View attachment 132022

Sorry! This forum is doing funky things to my posts


----------



## kaitastrophe

I see this game is SO popular, and Im SOOO glad registrations will be open soon, on July 20th!!!
Eeek!!

Reminder to me:
Register on FR @ 8:30, July 20th


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> currently on the lookout for black tulips and blushing pink tulips c: i'm looking for 200 black tulips and four blushing pink tulips! let me know your price c:
> 
> hatched these fodder today, i'm not really interested in any of them so lemme know if you want one and send a CR ^^ (all free) they'll be free for like six days? or until they become adults!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


bump


----------



## Lancelot

Cheesy, could you save that grey and red one for me for when I rejoin? ;o;


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> currently on the lookout for black tulips and blushing pink tulips c: i'm looking for 200 black tulips and four blushing pink tulips! let me know your price c:



Sent you a message about tulips a bit ago on FR.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> bump



Do you mean the Blushing pink rose? Do you know if they can be bought in the marketplace or only dropped in the woodland path?


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Do you mean the Blushing pink rose? Do you know if they can be bought in the marketplace or only dropped in the woodland path?



I'm pretty sure it can be found in the mp as well as in the coli. I've definitely found one in the Coli before.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hi there! 
Um, does anybody have dragons they can give me for free? I'm also willing to play IGB, but not much else ;-;
I would like uncommon/limited/rare dragons to start off 
I don't really care about the colors or the design >u<
Thanks!!


----------



## Prabha

When gem prices are inflated due to the wildclaw scroll and you just want gems for some skins & accents.. 
Like I have good intentions pls, I don't wanna pay inflated rates ; v ;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure it can be found in the mp as well as in the coli. I've definitely found one in the Coli before.


lol. I have been stalking the marketplace for them and I haven't seen any ..the wiki just mentioned the woodland path ( a place I ignore0


lol. There's a big problem when I consider 8k for a dragon an acceptable  price for exalt fodder. Go Water go!


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I have been stalking the marketplace for them and I haven't seen any ..the wiki just mentioned the woodland path ( a place I ignore0
> 
> 
> lol. There's a big problem when I consider 8k for a dragon an acceptable  price for exalt fodder. Go Water go!



Shhhh I was buying fodder for 9.5k each two days ago. >.>

I've bought it at 11k before, was CRing it over to a flight in a big battle for almost 19k each at level 7 or 8. Depends on how big the battle is and what the payouts are, really.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which reminds me, I need to try to coax the Mire to cooperate again. I was trying to level some fodder for Water but then aaalll the dodges this morning. Might go back to a 2 trainer method.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Shhhh I was buying fodder for 9.5k each two days ago. >.>
> 
> I've bought it at 11k before, was CRing it over to a flight in a big battle for almost 19k each at level 7 or 8. Depends on how big the battle is and what the payouts are, really.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to try to coax the Mire to cooperate again. I was trying to level some fodder for Water but then aaalll the dodges this morning. Might go back to a 2 trainer method.



Sigh...the Mire is definitely harder.


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sigh...the Mire is definitely harder.



It really is... On the other hand, it gave me a Scarlet Wooly Coat that I'm thinking I should try to sell. I really want some of the new familiars~


(I remember you talking about wanting to buy another level 25 earlier, do you need another one to borrow to help you level exalts?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> It really is... On the other hand, it gave me a Scarlet Wooly Coat that I'm thinking I should try to sell. I really want some of the new familiars~
> 
> 
> (I remember you talking about wanting to buy another level 25 earlier, do you need another one to borrow to help you level exalts?



Thank you but no...I have more than 3 now. I bought a cheap Mage .. the stats are off  but it works in the golem workshop anyway (and I don't feel like buying a tincture). I also have a Mage in training at level 21 right now. The new familiars (not the boss Warttoad) in the Mire have gone way down in price already. They are both being sold in the Marketplace and they drop pretty often too.


----------



## Shirohibiki

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Asking everywhere, if you have any couples that will be ready to breed on the 22nd and can jav me some babies on the 27th let me know! I am very interested in procuring some pretty babies for my birthday!



almost all of my dragons are rtb so if you see any you like just lmk lol, i dont have any specific pairs besides the first few in my lair tho so you can just pick whatever 



Naiad said:


> Time to rejoin :^ ))
> 
> Probably going to head for Plague this time, and my sister'll make a stop in Ice.



but cant you guys get re-banned if youre doing the same IP again? >: (maybe if fr wasnt trash tbh tho this wouldnt happen)


----------



## Lancelot

Shirohibiki said:


> almost all of my dragons are rtb so if you see any you like just lmk lol, i dont have any specific pairs besides the first few in my lair tho so you can just pick whatever
> 
> 
> 
> but cant you guys get re-banned if youre doing the same IP again? >: (maybe if fr wasnt trash tbh tho this wouldnt happen)



We technically wouldnt be doing anythign wrong on these accounts.
There is nothing in the rules about rejoining. Im jsut gonna stay low for a bit when I join...


----------



## Naiad

(Sort of) Luckily, my sister is heading off to University soon, so she'll be under a different IP starting August! :0 She'll head back home sometimes, but most of her time will be in dorms. =)

We're also going to reset the house IP address so FR Staff doesn't automatically ban us when we register ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Monkey D Luffy said:


> We technically wouldnt be doing anythign wrong on these accounts.
> There is nothing in the rules about rejoining. Im jsut gonna stay low for a bit when I join...



ah i see. i dont really know much about it s: their rules are just really weird



Naiad said:


> (Sort of) Luckily, my sister is heading off to University soon, so she'll be under a different IP starting August! :0 She'll head back home sometimes, but most of her time will be in dorms. =)
> 
> We're also going to reset the house IP address so FR Staff doesn't automatically ban us when we register ^^



ahhhh thats good! best of luck and im so sorry that happened ;_; id just quit lmao, cause im not going to give them hundreds of dollars only to be banned wrongly tbh but thats just me


----------



## Prabha

^^ yay! I'm glad to see everyone gets to come back! : D

btw does anyone know any _really_ good skin/accent shops? just wondering if I'm missing out on any shop xD


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> What kind of accents do you like?
> 
> Silviya is one of my favorite accent artists. <3
> 
> So is EisenDragoon, but they haven't been active for a whiiile...
> 
> 
> Here are some other artists that I think are pretty neat!
> 
> Plume
> snowy
> Calavera
> Seeker
> Maye
> epitizer
> 
> There are tons more talented artists, but these came to mind/caught my eye as I was scrolling around first. : D




I'd say I like accents that are not too small and cover a good amount of the dragon. Other than that, I'm not too picky.

Oh god I've already stalked most of them XD I am *obsessed* with Seeker's stuff. I like epitzer's stuff too.
Thanks for showing me Maye though, I haven't seen her yet. 
Totally wishing EisenDragoon was still active ; v ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I'd say I like accents that are not too small and cover a good amount of the dragon. Other than that, I'm not too picky.
> 
> Oh god I've already stalked most of them XD I am *obsessed* with Seeker's stuff. I like epitzer's stuff too.
> Thanks for showing me Maye though, I haven't seen her yet.
> Totally wishing EisenDragoon was still active ; v ;



Here are a few more to browse through:

Maybels
Luunai
Asmo
Pesticide

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you signed yourself up for the G.A.S.P. pinglist?


----------



## Naiad

YASSS PESTICIDE

i loved their Candy Baron accent qvq

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> ah i see. i dont really know much about it s: their rules are just really weird
> ahhhh thats good! best of luck and im so sorry that happened ;_; id just quit lmao, cause im not going to give them hundreds of dollars only to be banned wrongly tbh but thats just me



I thought about quitting for a little bit :0
but I didn't really lose any rlc, since I've never spent money on the game, haha 
just lost a bit of my time, but I wouldn't have done anything productive anyway tbh im a lazy ass


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> YASSS PESTICIDE
> 
> i loved their Candy Baron accent qvq



I like Pesticide's work in general, but I really like their retired stuff more than their current stuff. .-. 

Stina and I were joking that like half of the old retired Festival skins/accents that I really love are by Pesticide. xD; They have my favorite trophy cabinet by far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I thought about quitting for a little bit :0
> but I didn't really lose any rlc, since I've never spent money on the game, haha
> just lost a bit of my time, but I wouldn't have done anything productive anyway tbh im a lazy ass



If you enjoyed your time playing, then it was time well spent.


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Cheesy, could you save that grey and red one for me for when I rejoin? ;o;



uhh i don't have room in my lair to keep her until the 20th  if you could find someone who has spare lair space that'd be good?

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Do you mean the Blushing pink rose? Do you know if they can be bought in the marketplace or only dropped in the woodland path?



yep! i think only woodland path but i might be wrong?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Anyone have shadow-flight-colours (like mulberry,etc) dragons for sale? ^^



got this one left for sale. she's in the Ah but I'm willing to discount her if you're interested.







This one too. (Most of my dragons are shades of purple)


----------



## sour

I really want to change Flights because I'm getting bored of Ice eyes. ;_; Light seems pretty nice, and they like pushing for Dom. Hmhmhm.


----------



## Alienfish

hatched these babies today


----------



## sour

Aw cute hatchlings! I have two eggs ready to hatch by tomorrow, so exited


----------



## Alienfish

thanks. gonna exalt the lower one i think.. the first  one idk unless someone wants both 

- - - Post Merge - - -

have two more eggs hatching on.. thursday or friday me thinks.


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> currently on the lookout for black tulips and blushing pink tulips c: i'm looking for 200 black tulips and four blushing pink tulips! let me know your price c:
> 
> hatched these fodder today, i'm not really interested in any of them so lemme know if you want one and send a CR ^^ (all free) they'll be free for like six days? or until they become adults!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



bump


----------



## Alienfish

Good luck cheez <3

probs gonna exalt my phoenix dregs i kinda like them but yah not really my style.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> THAT IS AN INCREDIBLY SWEET DRAGON
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of accents do you like?
> 
> Silviya is one of my favorite accent artists. <3
> 
> So is EisenDragoon, but they haven't been active for a whiiile...
> 
> 
> Here are some other artists that I think are pretty neat!
> 
> Plume
> snowy
> Calavera
> Seeker
> Maye
> epitizer
> 
> There are tons more talented artists, but these came to mind/caught my eye as I was scrolling around first. : D



i really like silviya's accents, I have one of her noc lantern ones .

Also I agree about that Wildclaw, very pretty :3.


----------



## sour

There are so many retired accents I need. And they all sell for a few thousand gems ((((( Ain't that a good feeling


----------



## Lancelot

Ok, so. When I rejoin I kinda wanted to try and get some of the stuff from the light jubilee as all my other stuff I obtained is stuck on my banned acc...

Would anyone be willing to sell me stuff from the light jubillee for tbt? :x


----------



## Astro0

omfg i have 1 more page (of 3) of my comic to go... I HOPE I MAKE THE DEADLINE ;_;


----------



## sour

I FINALLY got a Coarsefur Yeti. Hold me, I'm shaking ;_;

I'd be willing to sell some of the apparel from the 2015 Brightshine Jubilee


----------



## Alienfish

'grats c:

now to save up all the treasure  dun dun


----------



## Alienfish

'grats c:

now to save up all the treasure  dun dun


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok, so. When I rejoin I kinda wanted to try and get some of the stuff from the light jubilee as all my other stuff I obtained is stuck on my banned acc...
> 
> Would anyone be willing to sell me stuff from the light jubillee for tbt? :x



This is completely irrelevant, and out of topic but.. I love your signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Here are a few more to browse through:
> 
> Maybels
> Luunai
> Asmo
> Pesticide
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Have you signed yourself up for the G.A.S.P. pinglist?



Ooh I like pesticide's stuff. Mmmm time to stalk  o:
I haven't! I'll sign up. goodbye money


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> omfg i have 1 more page (of 3) of my comic to go... I HOPE I MAKE THE DEADLINE ;_;



Good luck Astro, I'm sure you can do it! :3

Can I get some opinions on this please, genes, colours etc;







Blue/sunshine/white
Iridescent/shimmer/underbelly 

It's a project I'm thinking of doing, mine would be a gen 1 (this is actually someone else's dragon on the site).


----------



## Lancelot

Prabha said:


> This is completely irrelevant, and out of topic but.. I love your signature.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I like pesticide's stuff. Mmmm time to stalk  o:
> I haven't! I'll sign up. goodbye money



Lmao I was waiting for you to say that xD I know how much ya love tokyo ghoul xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Ooh I like pesticide's stuff. Mmmm time to stalk  o:
> I haven't! I'll sign up. goodbye money



Yeah, that pinglist is basically the best way to wave farewell to any money you might have had... Totally worth it, though. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> omfg i have 1 more page (of 3) of my comic to go... I HOPE I MAKE THE DEADLINE ;_;



YOU CAN DO IT YOU CAN DO IT

I'm really excited that you're entering the contest! : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



sour said:


> There are so many retired accents I need. And they all sell for a few thousand gems ((((( Ain't that a good feeling



I know that feel. .-. Nothing to do but save up for them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Good luck Astro, I'm sure you can do it! :3
> 
> Can I get some opinions on this please, genes, colours etc;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue/sunshine/white
> Iridescent/shimmer/underbelly
> 
> It's a project I'm thinking of doing, mine would be a gen 1 (this is actually someone else's dragon on the site).



I really like that. o: Go for it!

Snowbelly is really classic, it looks so nice and crisp and clean. And I saw your Gen 1 has matching Fire eyes as well, always love that. 

I like the example dragon you posted a lot, with those genes and breed. My second choice for breed/genes would have to be Coatl IriShimGem. Or maybe UB again, it's really a toss up for me. o:


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I really like that. o: Go for it!
> 
> Snowbelly is really classic, it looks so nice and crisp and clean. And I saw your Gen 1 has matching Fire eyes as well, always love that.
> 
> I like the example dragon you posted a lot, with those genes and breed. My second choice for breed/genes would have to be Coatl IriShimGem. Or maybe UB again, it's really a toss up for me. o:



I'm going for it, rip bank account . I was thinking of a coatl as well actually but I have a wildclaw gene now, hmm decisions.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I'm going for it, rip bank account . I was thinking of a coatl as well actually but I have a wildclaw gene now, hmm decisions.



You could start working on the Iri and Shim scrolls while you decide on which breed you want?


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> You could start working on the Iri and Shim scrolls while you decide on which breed you want?



That's a good idea, I think I'll do that .


----------



## Alienfish

send help


----------



## sour

I just hatched 10 eggs from my vault, I definitely need help. These are my favs from the bunch:











The rest are okay - meh - ugly.


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> send help



I can't I'm drowning. D:


----------



## Alienfish

frick everyone thats pretty dregs

ya i keep buying too much dregs lel


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> I just hatched 10 eggs from my vault, I definitely need help. These are my favs from the bunch:



WOW. Incredibly lucky hatch right there. o: All three colors in the purple range, with matching Shadow eyes. Daaang. 

Also, your Swamp/Swamp/Maize is super sweet. Just wanted to say.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> WOW. Incredibly lucky hatch right there. o: All three colors in the purple range, with matching Shadow eyes. Daaang.
> 
> Also, your Swamp/Swamp/Maize is super sweet. Just wanted to say.



ya that's some perfect colours right there :3


----------



## kaitastrophe

I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
> anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
> I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh



I love Imps and Skydancers~


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> I love Imps and Skydancers~



This with wildclaws included. Love me some wildclaws.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> I love Imps and Skydancers~



Yeah... The accents for the Imps are really darn pretty.
ahhh, talking about accents what are YOUR favorite accents?
im like interviewing you guys hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

the SD accents are really pretty ;-;


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
> anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
> I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh



For me, I think wildclaws and Coatls. Well.. I mostly like them because their hatchlings are the cutest imo. no hate but least favorite has to be mirrors...


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Yeah... The accents for the Imps are really darn pretty.
> ahhh, talking about accents what are YOUR favorite accents?
> im like interviewing you guys hahaha



psh, ask us aaalll the questions! : D Good excuse to talk more about dragons. 

Here is one of my favorite dragons with one of my favorite accents:






And one of my other favorite accents:


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> Yeah... The accents for the Imps are really darn pretty.
> ahhh, talking about accents what are YOUR favorite accents?
> im like interviewing you guys hahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the SD accents are really pretty ;-;




I like female imp accents the best. C:


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> psh, ask us aaalll the questions! : D Good excuse to talk more about dragons.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite dragons with one of my favorite accents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my other favorite accents:



OH MY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL ;-;
Anybody know any good guardian accents? Cuz I wanna pretty up my guardians for when i actually get an account on july 20 pssssshhhh


----------



## FancyThat

pandycake said:


> I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
> anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
> I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh



Mine are Imps, coatls and wildclaws, although I really like all breeds except snappers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> psh, ask us aaalll the questions! : D Good excuse to talk more about dragons.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite dragons with one of my favorite accents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my other favorite accents:



Wow that imp is stunning , beautiful skydancer as well :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL ;-;
> Anybody know any good guardian accents? Cuz I wanna pretty up my guardians for when i actually get an account on july 20 pssssshhhh



Well for my female guardian progen I used this accent by happywing,






I really like it it makes her look a bit less girly .

For male guardians there was a great one last festival which I used on my dragon Akatosh,






You can probably pick it up on the AH when you join if you like it, prices shouldn't be too much. It's by Drytil.


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL ;-;
> Anybody know any good guardian accents? Cuz I wanna pretty up my guardians for when i actually get an account on july 20 pssssshhhh



I rather like the Guardian accent from the last festival:






And also one from the festival before, Garden Guardian (I don't have enough female Guardians to model it, you can go HERE and search for it, and use ID 14565143 to preview it)

One of my favorite artists does AMAZING Guardian accents. On that same site, search for Yeoya, and use maybe... ID 13892131 to preview them.


----------



## VioletPrincess

pandycake said:


> I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
> anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
> I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh



Wildclaws, Female Skydancers, Imps and Coatls


----------



## kaitastrophe

@Xanarcah
wow, that skin is absolutely stunning ;-;
shame skins/accents cant be passed on to offspring ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Wow that imp is stunning , beautiful skydancer as well :3.
> 
> I really like it it makes her look a bit less girly .



Thanks. : D 

I love how Cold Flame looks too, I might have to see if I can get a copy of that somewhere too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> @Xanarcah
> wow, that skin is absolutely stunning ;-;
> shame skins/accents cant be passed on to offspring ;-;



I know, the artist did a great job on it. : D 

The nice thing about accents and skins is that you can buy multiples and equip and remove them from dragons whenever you want~


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I rather like the Guardian accent from the last festival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also one from the festival before, Garden Guardian (I don't have enough female Guardians to model it, you can go HERE and search for it, and use ID 14565143 to preview it)
> 
> One of my favorite artists does AMAZING Guardian accents. On that same site, search for Yeoya, and use maybe... ID 13892131 to preview them.



Those are lovely, I made sure to get everything from the festivals since I joined but I need more guardians to put my copies on. Unfortunately every time I expand the space is immediately filled up again by other species, I just can't say no when I see a pretty derg.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Those are lovely, I made sure to get everything from the festivals since I joined but I need more guardians to put my copies on. Unfortunately every time I expand the space is immediately filled up again by other species, I just can't say no when I see a pretty derg.



I wish I'd gotten more from some of the festivals closer to my join date, but what can you do? xD; 

And I feel you on the space issue. I finally got Ancient Lair, and I'm already creeping up on that last page...


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I wish I'd gotten more from some of the festivals closer to my join date, but what can you do? xD;
> 
> And I feel you on the space issue. I finally got Ancient Lair, and I'm already creeping up on that last page...



I only got them because people told me I should otherwise I wouldn't have known and would really regret missing some of them. When I first joined everyone both here and on FR sent me a bunch of links which have really helped with coli, prices etc. 

Someone was asking on FR if more space was ever going to be added for those with the full expansions, I hope so as I worry about eventual space restrictions.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Man.... WHY CANT JULY 20TH COME SOONER //CRAI
Anyways... The first thing I'll be doing on July 20th is signing up for all these beautiful pastel/pastel goth hatcheries ;-; like man I need some colorful dregs like that huehue
More specifically...
Radiance Hatchery
Enchanted Hatchery
Stardust Hatchery 
Dawnpath Rookery
as well as signing up for the *G.A.S.P. Pinglist* to get my claws on some beautiful skins/accents v:
So, on that note:
What are you favorite hatcheries?


----------



## Prabha

Nabbed this triple rose on the AH for only 10k ; o ; I accidentally clicked too fast and bought two of them though. XD When she grows up, I'm going to spoil her with accents and apparel heheheh


----------



## kaitastrophe

Prabha said:


> Nabbed this triple rose on the AH for only 10k ; o ; I accidentally clicked too fast and bought two of them though. XD When she grows up, I'm going to spoil her with accents and apparel heheheh


that is beautiful 
i love the rose shimmer though <3


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
> anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
> I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh



imps for sure.pearlcatcher and skydancer as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Nabbed this triple rose on the AH for only 10k ; o ; I accidentally clicked too fast and bought two of them though. XD When she grows up, I'm going to spoil her with accents and apparel heheheh



holy sht that's lucky.. love love!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can anyone tell me what all the treasure genes are? Gems are tooooo expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and breed changers


----------



## Naiad

pandycake said:


> Man.... WHY CANT JULY 20TH COME SOONER //CRAI
> Anyways... The first thing I'll be doing on July 20th is signing up for all these beautiful pastel/pastel goth hatcheries ;-; like man I need some colorful dregs like that huehue
> More specifically...
> Radiance Hatchery
> Enchanted Hatchery
> Stardust Hatchery
> as well as signing up for the *G.A.S.P. Pinglist* to get my claws on some beautiful skins/accents v:
> So, on that note:
> What are you favorite hatcheries?



mine :^))))))

sidenote @everyone
DawlsWildclaws has been scamming artists for some time, but now he's moved onto to other subforums. Be careful when dealing with him!


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> mine :^))))))
> 
> sidenote @everyone
> DawlsWildclaws has been scamming artists for some time, but now he's moved onto to other subforums. Be careful when dealing with him!


sigh.. well im glad i dont deal much at the other forums there ://


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can anyone tell me what all the treasure genes are? Gems are tooooo expensive
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and breed changers



Here you go. Only Coatls/Wildclaws have gem Breed Change Scrolls, but Imperial and Nocturne have higher prices.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> Here you go. Only Coatls/Wildclaws have gem Breed Change Scrolls, but Imperial and Nocturne have higher prices.



Thanks!

Just bought this nifty looking gen one. Will probably gene this one instead


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I only got them because people told me I should otherwise I wouldn't have known and would really regret missing some of them. When I first joined everyone both here and on FR sent me a bunch of links which have really helped with coli, prices etc.
> 
> Someone was asking on FR if more space was ever going to be added for those with the full expansions, I hope so as I worry about eventual space restrictions.



I joined around the same window the big rush on TBT was, and didn't get into the thread til later, so I sort of had to learn on my own. xD; Good thing I'm a hoarder by nature, so I went for the festival items. I just wish I'd known I'd want to have pushed for more, especially since it was my own flight's holiday. 

I think they'll add more space eventually. It's going to be incredibly expensive, though. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

^congrats, i love how the colors blend in so well c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> mine :^))))))
> 
> sidenote @everyone
> DawlsWildclaws has been scamming artists for some time, but now he's moved onto to other subforums. Be careful when dealing with him!



We'll get you back in hatchery mode soon enough. xD

Not sure what you'll do about eyes if you're in plague, though, whoops

Thanks for the psa about that user. o: It's always good info to know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just bought this nifty looking gen one. Will probably gene this one instead



He looks great! Nice colors that go well together~

Have you got any ideas what you'd like to gene him as?


Also, I have the 15% Dom Discount this week, so if you need any treasure genes, I'd be happy to use my discount for you~

(Same offer goes to anyone else, hit me up if you need something that restocks easily. : D )


----------



## Alienfish

lel i kinda wanna join plague but nature though.. flowers and green eyes <3

also ugh i want that mooflower skin but it's 500 gems ugh.


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> lel i kinda wanna join plague but nature though.. flowers and green eyes <3
> 
> also ugh i want that mooflower skin but it's 500 gems ugh.



I know how you feel. I want a couple skins too and the user only accepts gems.. gems are so expensive right now ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> lel i kinda wanna join plague but nature though.. flowers and green eyes <3
> 
> also ugh i want that mooflower skin but it's 500 gems ugh.



Haha, plague is not very flowery. xD; Mostly we're just a little gross. 

Maybe you can see if the artist who makes the skin will accept treasure instead>


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> I know how you feel. I want a couple skins too and the user only accepts gems.. gems are so expensive right now ;-;



ya noone buys ma crap either so it's like hurrr duuuurrrr nope not for you.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I know how you feel. I want a couple skins too and the user only accepts gems.. *gems are so expensive right now ;-;*



I saw someone selling gems for 1:700 the other day. And someone bought over 1300 from them. Daaannnggg


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> He looks great! Nice colors that go well together~
> 
> Have you got any ideas what you'd like to gene him as?
> 
> 
> Also, I have the 15% Dom Discount this week, so if you need any treasure genes, I'd be happy to use my discount for you~
> 
> (Same offer goes to anyone else, hit me up if you need something that restocks easily. : D )



I've been messing around with it in the workshop and with cryface circuit out I needed to go for another choice. This will probably cost me a lot more then I can afford though





I'll find a way to get a ridgeback changer, ripple gene, and current gene but it's the circuit


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I saw someone selling gems for 1:700 the other day. And someone bought over 1300 from them. Daaannnggg



jfc dude that's.. a lot.

i'm all outta gems rn thoguh which sucks because that accent thing would go awesome on my Ame ;_;


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> I saw someone selling gems for 1:700 the other day. And someone bought over 1300 from them. Daaannnggg



I had no clue people were this desperate for WC scrolls..
I saw that thread too though, I can't believe someone bought that much. ;v; must have loads in their vault


----------



## Irarina

Thanks for all the dragons for sale posts.. But I haven't decide on anything yet ^^;



pandycake said:


> I see all these pretty dragons and I'm sitting here like ;-;
> anyways, what are your fav dragon breeds?
> I think mine are nocs and coatls tbh



I like Imperials, Spirals (because they have hugeeee eyes), Nocturnes, Wildclaw and Coatls. And sometime Fae.


----------



## Alienfish

probably. holy sht though.

gotta get one more rainbow dreg tho


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've been messing around with it in the workshop and with cryface circuit out I needed to go for another choice. This will probably cost me a lot more then I can afford though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find a way to get a ridgeback changer, ripple gene, and current gene but it's the circuit



I kind of like Vipera/Stripes/Spines, myself. : D 






Did you notice that his ID is pretty cool too? 10012141.


----------



## Alienfish

not too fan of circuit cause it's kinda hard to do without it looking like Tron but that's nice ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> I had no clue people were this desperate for WC scrolls..
> I saw that thread too though, I can't believe someone bought that much. ;v; must have loads in their vault



WC Scrolls are a really big deal. xD

The last time they were released was really crazy too. Some people have been saving up specifically for them, waiting for them to cycle back in.


----------



## Alienfish

cool, i'm glad im not that hardcore yet! xD


----------



## Irarina

I have this cool male for sale. He is level 25 and has eliminate ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> I have this cool male for sale. He is level 25 and has eliminate ^^



way too poor uwuu... good luck though!


----------



## Irarina

Noiru said:


> way too poor uwuu... good luck though!



^^ Thanks. Hope to sell him then I can buy and hoard more dragons.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I kind of like Vipera/Stripes/Spines, myself. : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that his ID is pretty cool too? 10012141.


I picked circuit becaue spring looks gross on every other tert but circuit xD I'll try that though

I did notcie that :O it make it easier to memorize and input without having to look at every other number

EDIT: :OOOO It looks better!!!! I'll need to get the stuff for it now. I also notcied I can make a breeding pair or try


----------



## Alienfish

yush x) hope ya get it sold i love the colors!


----------



## kaitastrophe

welp, i need some tips and tricks for flight rising ;-; for newbs pls 

- - - Post Merge - - -


ANYONE WANT ME TO MAKE DRAGON BIOS FOR THEM?
IVE WRITTEN SEVERAL NOVELS (NOT PUBLISHED), IM IN A CREATIVE WRITING AND A LANGUAGE ARTS CLASS, AND IVE BEEN WRITING FOR ABOUT FIVE YEARS NOW. INTERESTED?


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> welp, i need some tips and tricks for flight rising ;-; for newbs pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANT ME TO MAKE DRAGON BIOS FOR THEM?
> IVE WRITTEN SEVERAL NOVELS (NOT PUBLISHED), IM IN A CREATIVE WRITING AND A LANGUAGE ARTS CLASS, AND IVE BEEN WRITING FOR ABOUT FIVE YEARS NOW. INTERESTED?



OwO sounds so cool. How much would you like to charge?

P/S: I am newbie too (June's member) so i don't know what tips should I give ^^;


----------



## Alienfish

hhhhh


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> OwO sounds so cool. How much would you like to charge?
> 
> P/S: I am newbie too (June's member) so i don't know what tips should I give ^^;


I dunno... sadly I dont have a FR (YET!!! Ive been waiting for like a year but im always like two minutes late //crai)
so... Maybe you can pay in IGB? Or hold some dragons/treasure for the 20th when I get an account?


----------



## Lancelot

Irarina said:


> I have this cool male for sale. He is level 25 and has eliminate ^^



Would you sell it for tbt?


----------



## kaitastrophe

also, my friend is trying to recreate this awesome dreg, but he's having trouble... He says that the colors/tert are car/lav/rose/cry/face/circ, but he doesnt know what any of that means/how do you get a dreg like that. Haha he's a newb just like me uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, how do you get a dreg's tert as gembond? More specifically, maize gembond?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> also, my friend is trying to recreate this awesome dreg, but he's having trouble... He says that the colors/tert are car/lav/rose/cry/face/circ, but he doesnt know what any of that means/how do you get a dreg like that. Haha he's a newb just like me uwu



That would be a Caribbean/Lavender/Rose Crystal/Facet/Circuit dragon. The first set are the three colors of the dragon, the second set are the genes for each respective color. It sure sounds like a pretty dragon. o: Did your friend say what species of dragon?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> also, my friend is trying to recreate this awesome dreg, but he's having trouble... He says that the colors/tert are car/lav/rose/cry/face/circ, but he doesnt know what any of that means/how do you get a dreg like that. Haha he's a newb just like me uwu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO, how do you get a dreg's tert as gembond? More specifically, maize gembond?



The genes you can either breed a dragon with the right one or buy a gene change scroll from the marketplace. The color Maize would have to be bred into the dragon already, since it's impossible to change a single color on a dragon.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> That would be a Caribbean/Lavender/Rose Crystal/Facet/Circuit dragon. The first set are the three colors of the dragon, the second set are the genes for each respective color. It sure sounds like a pretty dragon. o: Did your friend say what species of dragon?


Yep, it does sound pretty 
He said it would be a guardian dragon. And... What do you mean by genes for each respective color? Sorry if I'm a bit annoying >u< i cant help being curious


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> I dunno... sadly I dont have a FR (YET!!! Ive been waiting for like a year but im always like two minutes late //crai)
> so... Maybe you can pay in IGB? Or hold some dragons/treasure for the 20th when I get an account?



I can pay in IGB but if you want some dragons, you can go here: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=165926&page=3

After Karolina, all dragons are up for grab. Page 4 fulls of my fodder + babies that I just hatched but if you like any I can save them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Would you sell it for tbt?



No thanks. I have enough TBT at the moment ^^;


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> I can pay in IGB but if you want some dragons, you can go here: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=165926&page=3
> 
> After Karolina, all dragons are up for grab. Page 4 fulls of my fodder + babies that I just hatched but if you like any I can save them.


Awesomesauce! Checkin' em out now. And woops... I meant to say TBT now IGB >u< so sorry uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Yep, it does sound pretty
> He said it would be a guardian dragon. And... What do you mean by genes for each respective color? Sorry if I'm a bit annoying >u< i cant help being curious



Each dragon has 3 colors and 3 genes. The primary (main body), secondary (wings), and tertiary (variable).

Take this girl for example:





She is Stonewash/Lavender/Rose. Her genes are Iridescent, Shimmer, Gembond. Iridescent and Shimmer are both genes that sort of make your dragon look shiny, as their name implies. Gembond gives her gems all over her body. So her body is Stonewash and Iridescent, her wings are Lavender and Shimmer, and her tertiary is Rose Gembond.


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> Awesomesauce! Checkin' em out now. And woops... I meant to say TBT now IGB >u< so sorry uwu



Hahaha no probs. I can pay in TBT too, of course~


----------



## kaitastrophe

oooh the violet crystal/charcoal facet/teal smoke guardian female is so beautiful 
but the lavender crystal/midnight shimmer/azure smoke guardian female and Zoisite are/is rather stunning as well


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Each dragon has 3 colors and 3 genes. The primary (main body), secondary (wings), and tertiary (variable).
> 
> Take this girl for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is Stonewash/Lavender/Rose. Her genes are Iridescent, Shimmer, Gembond. Iridescent and Shimmer are both genes that sort of make your dragon look shiny, as their name implies. Gembond gives her gems all over her body. So her body is Stonewash and Iridescent, her wings are Lavender and Shimmer, and her tertiary is Rose Gembond.



She is sooooo lovely ^^ Like candyyy


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Each dragon has 3 colors and 3 genes. The primary (main body), secondary (wings), and tertiary (variable).
> 
> Take this girl for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is Stonewash/Lavender/Rose. Her genes are Iridescent, Shimmer, Gembond. Iridescent and Shimmer are both genes that sort of make your dragon look shiny, as their name implies. Gembond gives her gems all over her body. So her body is Stonewash and Iridescent, her wings are Lavender and Shimmer, and her tertiary is Rose Gembond.


Awesome! Thanks on behalf of me and my friend c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Another example of genes:






This guy is Ice/Red/Emerald, Tiger/Eyespots/Crackle. 

You can see how his genes match up with his colors. Ice colored body with tiger stripes. Red wings with big eyespots on them. Emerald colored crackle all over.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> She is sooooo lovely ^^ Like candyyy



Aww, thanks! : D She's part of my Cotton Candy breeding pair.


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> oooh the violet crystal/charcoal facet/teal smoke guardian female is so beautiful
> but the lavender crystal/midnight shimmer/azure smoke guardian female and Zoisite are/is rather stunning as well



Ahhh I have advice for you: When you join, actually there will be so many threads people offering free dragons. You might as well get a freebie dragon from your flight welcoming committees. So you must be very careful to choose the one that you really like or you will end up with full lair. Also, some people don't like you to exalt the dragon that they give you for free.

For me, I don't mind as long as you name first before exalt when you get bored of it.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Thanks ^^
Also, @Irarina, how many dragons would you like bios for? I can do them for as many as you want ^^
You can make an offer in tbt, depending on how many bios you want. You also got to tell me if you want a long bio (background, name origins, mate, personality, etc.) or a short bio (just personality/brief description.)


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Aww, thanks! : D She's part of my Cotton Candy breeding pair.



Can I get a ping if you breed her? ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Awesome! Thanks on behalf of me and my friend c:



No problem!

Here some other info about dragon colors:

Colors are arranged on a color wheel. When you breed two dragons together, their babies will have primary, secondary, and tertiary colors that are within a range created by the parents. For instance, a pair with primaries of Navy and Leaf will produce babies who are all blueish and greenish. Secondaries have a range of their own, so do tertiaries. 

Here is a great tool for finding the ranges two dragons will have together. 

Additionally, genes and also breeds have different rarities. When you breed them together, there are different % chances of each outcome. Here's a good guide for breed and gene rarity~


----------



## kaitastrophe

Thanks!
Also, do you have a good website for the little charts that have the two dragons you're breeding, and the possible colors for the hatchlings in the center, or something like that? It's featured in a lot of hatcheries, but im not good at graphics ;-;


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> Thanks ^^
> Also, @Irarina, how many dragons would you like bios for? I can do them for as many as you want ^^
> You can make an offer in tbt, depending on how many bios you want. You also got to tell me if you want a long bio (background, name origins, mate, personality, etc.) or a short bio (just personality/brief description.)



I have few but let's start with a pair first. Here's the dragons:











I will PM you the detail after I figure out what bios should they have (I have no idea at the moment).

And then probably this pair too. But again, I have no idea at the moment. I am so not creative....











- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Thanks!
> Also, do you have a good website for the little charts that have the two dragons you're breeding, and the possible colors for the hatchlings in the center, or something like that? It's featured in a lot of hatcheries, but im not good at graphics ;-;



You can check these links:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=scrying&view=progeny
http://fr.fintastic.net/


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Can I get a ping if you breed her? ^^



Absolutely! I'll make a note about it somewhere.


----------



## Xanarcah

Double post, whoops


----------



## Alienfish

Also as for making treasure Crim's good if you got the stuff or Tidal trouble/Jigsaw for mini games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And idk I never posted in those welcome things.. mostly because I can be picky and I don't really want to waste time if I don't need a dreg or two.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> You can check these links:
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=scrying&view=progeny
> http://fr.fintastic.net/



Yeah, these two basically sum it up. I don't think you can use the FR Scrying page until you make an account, though.


----------



## Irarina

Also this one for breeding pair's card:

http://keelanrosa.com/fr/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Also as for making treasure Crim's good if you got the stuff or Tidal trouble/Jigsaw for mini games.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And idk I never posted in those welcome things.. mostly because I can be picky and I don't really want to waste time if I don't need a dreg or two.



When I just joined... all the pink dragons that were for newbies in the welcoming committees' thread blinded my eyes. I could see rows and rows of glittering pink xD


----------



## Alienfish

haha nice i never really checked them out when i joined but ya im happy with those i got myself from AH or stuff

now i need to save up again been buying so many pretty dregs.. i like the last one i posted some pages back hhh rainbows <3


----------



## Irarina

Noiru said:


> haha nice i never really checked them out when i joined but ya im happy with those i got myself from AH or stuff
> 
> now i need to save up again been buying so many pretty dregs.. i like the last one i posted some pages back hhh rainbows <3



I need to clear my fodders (around a page full) first if I would like to buy new dergs. But I am so lazy to level them up... zzzzz


----------



## Xanarcah

My newest baby~





Unbred 5 digit dragon. : D


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> My newest baby~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbred 5 digit dragon. : D



I am afraid to ask... but how much you bought him? He is so cool!


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hi, I'm back ^^
Imma clear my inbox so you can pm me about the dreg bios ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> I am afraid to ask... but how much you bought him? He is so cool!



I actually traded a 5 digit Gen 1 plague dragon with a lower ID for him. : D I only paid 2kg for the Gen 1, so it worked out to be a really good deal for me. 

I love this little guy already. xD He'll go well with his new partner in crime:





I just need to get a matching Many Eyes accent for her toooo.


----------



## kaitastrophe

wow, such a cool dreg^


----------



## cheezyfries

looking for about 67 black tulips (i think) and 3 blushing pink roses ^^ name your price!


----------



## kaitastrophe

cheezyfries said:


> looking for about 67 black tulips (i think) and 3 blushing pink roses ^^ name your price!


???


----------



## Xanarcah

In Flight Rising, there's a trading area where this npc named Swipp asks for certain amounts of different ingredient items and gives you exclusive items in return. Black Tulips and Blushing pink roses are two of the items required for some of his trades.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> In Flight Rising, there's a trading area where this npc named Swipp asks for certain amounts of different ingredient items and gives you exclusive items in return. Black Tulips and Blushing pink roses are two of the items required for some of his trades.


Ahh, ok, thanks


----------



## Alienfish

grats on the dregs

and ya i cleaned out aka, exalted some fodder and stuff today c:


----------



## kaitastrophe

*FR WISHLIST*​
Hi there! So anyways, I was just browsing through my friends account (he's so nice, he lets me log on to his account and see his dregs and breed until i get my own account ^^ and I found some things I really like that would make a good birthday present that I am willing to pay for in IGB or BTB when I get my account ^^
Here they are: (from most preffered to least)
?Unhatched Nocturne Egg
?Shadow Sprite
Andddd that's all ^^
Thank ya'll


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. Found a ton.


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> Also as for making treasure Crim's good if you got the stuff or Tidal trouble/Jigsaw for mini games.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And idk I never posted in those welcome things.. mostly because I can be picky and I don't really want to waste time if I don't need a dreg or two.



I feel like I'm the only one who likes shock switch XD


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who likes shock switch XD



Shock switch is an alright game, it just takes so long to play, haha


----------



## rosabelle

Prabha said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who likes shock switch XD



I actually like shock switch too.  + jigsaw and tidal trouble 

also, I won something from the light bsj in flight raffle :O but idk which ones to pick ;u;


----------



## Astro0

So there's a light sprite in the ah for 36500g, which seem cheap to me? I could be wrong, but I thought 40k was like the minimum


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

rosabelle said:


> I actually like shock switch too.  + jigsaw and tidal trouble
> 
> also, I won something from the light bsj in flight raffle :O but idk which ones to pick ;u;



All the good stuff is gone  I'd go for photosynthesis or the water version of it


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ridgeback dragons scare me 
their noses make me uncomfortable tbh


----------



## Naiad

rosabelle said:


> I actually like shock switch too.  + jigsaw and tidal trouble
> 
> also, I won something from the light bsj in flight raffle :O but idk which ones to pick ;u;



Congrats! :0


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> So there's a light sprite in the ah for 36500g, which seem cheap to me? I could be wrong, but I thought 40k was like the minimum



I've been looking at that one, actually. xD; It's a little low for an AH listing, but given the fact that WC scrolls are out for a week, I'm not surprised at all. Also, Glimmer is still looming somewhere on the horizon, and ever since summer started, I've noticed a looooot more KS items being brought out for sale. More people trying to liquidate seems about right to me. 


Also, here is someone selling one for 33kg flat.


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> So there's a light sprite in the ah for 36500g, which seem cheap to me? I could be wrong, but I thought 40k was like the minimum


Theres one in the items for sale for 33000g.  The person needs gems really quick... I think

Edit: Xan beat me to it xD



ObeseMudkipz said:


> All the good stuff is gone  I'd go for photosynthesis or the water version of it





Naiad said:


> Congrats! :0


True! ;A; I picked those too but I went with the familiars first cause I'm too lazy to spend money on them. zzz
and thanks!  



pandycake said:


> Ridgeback dragons scare me
> their noses make me uncomfortable tbh


Same here. LOL I might get one for a lightning rep dragon though~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pandycake said:


> Ridgeback dragons scare me
> their noses make me uncomfortable tbh



And then there's me with 655449976322467 ridgebacks in my lair. They're my favourite actually. I just hate how there are hardly any skins and accents for them


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> And then there's me with 655449976322467 ridgebacks in my lair. They're my favourite actually. I just hate how there are hardly any skins and accents for them



Have you seen Highland Ascent? One of my favorite skins for Ridgebacks~






- - - Post Merge - - -

I FORGOT I PUT THE GOGGLES AND MUSTACHE ON HIM AAAAAA


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> I've been looking at that one, actually. xD; It's a little low for an AH listing, but given the fact that WC scrolls are out for a week, I'm not surprised at all. Also, Glimmer is still looming somewhere on the horizon, and ever since summer started, I've noticed a looooot more KS items being brought out for sale. More people trying to liquidate seems about right to me.
> 
> 
> Also, here is someone selling one for 33kg flat.



Haha i wish i had enough to buy it! I might start saving for when people try to liquidate during notn... 33kg flat is crazy!


----------



## cheezyfries

can someone please help me name these beautiful dragons? i want to keep them in my lair but i feel so bad because most of my exalts have them as parents >.<



Spoiler:  







okay i think i want a mad max 3 name, but i'm not sure. maybe furiosa? (i hope that's the spelling)




not a fan of the wings but i loooove the blue color. 




thinking of exalting, but i think she matches the silver ferret too much hahah.




ahhhh this one's so special to me that i have to find the "right" name for it, i like topaz but i have a feeling she'll be a permanent.



alsoo does anyone want her? i'm planning on training and exalting tomorrow morning, but if you want her let me know! somewhat reminds me of a lightning dragon haha


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Have you seen Highland Ascent? One of my favorite skins for Ridgebacks~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I FORGOT I PUT THE GOGGLES AND MUSTACHE ON HIM AAAAAA



SCREAMS 
// BY E
IM CRYING HES
I JUST


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Have you seen Highland Ascent? One of my favorite skins for Ridgebacks~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I FORGOT I PUT THE GOGGLES AND MUSTACHE ON HIM AAAAAA



I have o!!! I've been planning on getting it but I usually end up buying other stuff xD


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have o!!! I've been planning on getting it but I usually end up buying other stuff xD



I love this skin, so much. : D 

Tidal Warrior is also quite nice. As is Stoneswept Arabesque. 

There may not be as many good skins/accents for Ridgebacks, but there are some really nice ones out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> SCREAMS
> // BY E
> IM CRYING HES
> I JUST



He's my old grandpa steampunk pilot. xDD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I love this skin, so much. : D
> 
> Tidal Warrior is also quite nice. As is Stoneswept Arabesque.
> 
> There may not be as many good skins/accents for Ridgebacks, but there are some really nice ones out there.


lightning seems to be a big theme for ridgebacks as there are a bunch of entries for the thundercrack festival about ridgebacks! Can't wait to see which skin/accent they'd choose


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> can someone please help me name these beautiful dragons? i want to keep them in my lair but i feel so bad because most of my exalts have them as parents >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay i think i want a mad max 3 name, but i'm not sure. maybe furiosa? (i hope that's the spelling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a fan of the wings but i loooove the blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of exalting, but i think she matches the silver ferret too much hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh this one's so special to me that i have to find the "right" name for it, i like topaz but i have a feeling she'll be a permanent.



The pearlcatcher's wings remind me of clouds over a blue sky, so maybe Cirrus or Nimbus?
For the Imp, Stela or Torius? The scientific name of the Ferret is Mustela putorius furo. 
For the last one, Lapis or Lazuli?


Incidentally, the scientific name method is how I named my boy here Cerasi:






He's a plum tree. One of those ones with the suuuper dark purple leaves and pink flowers. He was going to be my Mire dragon, before I got lazy and just tinctured a different one. I still want to train him, though...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> lightning seems to be a big theme for ridgebacks as there are a bunch of entries for the thundercrack festival about ridgebacks! Can't wait to see which skin/accent they'd choose



Well, the Ridgeback is Lightning's species of dragon. Guardians are Water, Coatl are Fire, Imps are Light, Nocturnes are Shadow, Mirrors are plague. Etc.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I love this skin, so much. : D
> 
> Tidal Warrior is also quite nice. As is Stoneswept Arabesque.
> 
> There may not be as many good skins/accents for Ridgebacks, but there are some really nice ones out there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He's my old grandpa steampunk pilot. xDD









//sits down in the corner


----------



## Alienfish

awwyis got the smoldering flamecaller puppet from scavenging.. finally good stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who likes shock switch XD



it's a bit clunky idk i don't think it's too good if you need dough fast lel


----------



## sour

Newwww babbies 

I'm so excited for the Thundercrack Whatsit, aaah


----------



## Lancelot

sour said:


> Newwww babbies
> 
> I'm so excited for the Thundercrack Whatsit, aaah



They are bloody gorgeous ;u;
I cant wait 12 moar days D: I wants to play noaw


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> Newwww babbies
> 
> I'm so excited for the Thundercrack Whatsit, aaah


ayy the lower one is gorgeous 

getting hatchlings tomorrow awwyis


----------



## Astro0

/heavy breathing
I just submitted by comic! I hope that even if i dont win that everyone likes it ^_^
(if i dont win i'll post the comic here!!)
Ty for all your support, guys!


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> can someone please help me name these beautiful dragons? i want to keep them in my lair but i feel so bad because most of my exalts have them as parents >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay i think i want a mad max 3 name, but i'm not sure. maybe furiosa? (i hope that's the spelling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a fan of the wings but i loooove the blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of exalting, but i think she matches the silver ferret too much hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh this one's so special to me that i have to find the "right" name for it, i like topaz but i have a feeling she'll be a permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> alsoo does anyone want her? i'm planning on training and exalting tomorrow morning, but if you want her let me know! somewhat reminds me of a lightning dragon haha



bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Have you seen Highland Ascent? One of my favorite skins for Ridgebacks~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I FORGOT I PUT THE GOGGLES AND MUSTACHE ON HIM AAAAAA



ahhh that's so pretty!!! reminds me of studio ghibli or something hahah

edit: also, could anyone tell me why the light sprite is the most expensive?


----------



## sour

Monkey D Luffy said:


> They are bloody gorgeous ;u;
> I cant wait 12 moar days D: I wants to play noaw





Noiru said:


> ayy the lower one is gorgeous
> 
> getting hatchlings tomorrow awwyis



hehe thanks you guys, breeding dragons and getting lil surprises when they hatch is one of my favourite aspects of the game 



Astro0 said:


> /heavy breathing
> I just submitted by comic! I hope that even if i dont win that everyone likes it ^_^
> (if i dont win i'll post the comic here!!)
> Ty for all your support, guys!



Waaah I'm rooting for you! Cant wait to see it :X Got all my thumbs and big toes crossed over here


----------



## Astro0

cheezyfries said:


> bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh that's so pretty!!! reminds me of studio ghibli or something hahah
> 
> edit: also, could anyone tell me why the light sprite is the most expensive?



Its the most expensive because the light festival was the first festival ever on flight rising, and hence it had the least amount of users participating (a lot of which have left and therefore a lot of light sprites are hidden in dead accounts)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

sour said:


> Newwww babbies
> 
> I'm so excited for the Thundercrack Whatsit, aaah


lol. I had hatchlings today . I have the Coatl baby  with silver smoke. Is yours a female or male? Mine is a male


----------



## Alienfish

closest rainbow snapper i could find. ;3


----------



## Alienfish

also if anyone wants either of those ask or send cr.. or i will probs exalt them


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> also if anyone wants either of those ask or send cr.. or i will probs exalt them



woo how much are you looking for, for midori o:


----------



## Alienfish

lel no idea what they go for.. offer?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I'm HippieTurt over there since I can't post on your vm's lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> /heavy breathing
> I just submitted by comic! I hope that even if i dont win that everyone likes it ^_^
> (if i dont win i'll post the comic here!!)
> Ty for all your support, guys!



Heeeyyy well done! Good luck, I hope you win!

Looking forward to seeing it regardless of the outcome~


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> lel no idea what they go for.. offer?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also I'm HippieTurt over there since I can't post on your vm's lol.



y u make me offer, I'm so bad at pricing help

Gaah idk, 30kt? I'm sorry if I just low balled it XD
Oh Ok!


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Its the most expensive because the light festival was the first festival ever on flight rising, and hence it had the least amount of users participating (a lot of which have left and therefore a lot of light sprites are hidden in dead accounts)



This.

But in addition to this, it was the first festival and people didn't know how they were going to work at the time. Or that it would be worth it to farm for the items if you didn't like them or to get multiples of them. A lot of people didn't think they'd retire so getting one then was a waste of time. 

Also, there were no level 25s, no great coli builds, and I don't know if the battle stones had been introduced yet at that point. No guides to tell you where to farm, only a handful of places to farm in anyway. 

Also, from what I hear, the lag and glitching was awful. Every day, all the time. So you had to battle the lag in order to battle in the coli. 

There are probably more things. Where is Story when you need info from a Kickstarter member? o:


----------



## kaitastrophe

sour said:


> Newwww babbies
> 
> I'm so excited for the Thundercrack Whatsit, aaah


oh my gosh they are beautiful 
They're nocs with gembond, right??
Man I love nocs <3
(And to think I've never played FR lol. I WILL THOUGH!! In twelve more days..)


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> y u make me offer, I'm so bad at pricing help
> 
> Gaah idk, 30kt? I'm sorry if I just low balled it XD
> Oh Ok!



30k is fine, just send a cr


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> closest rainbow snapper i could find. ;3


thats beautiful 
I don't rrly like snappers, but that one is beautiful :O
Also, anybody have any eyeburners/cryfaces? I want to see some of your best eyeburners/cryfaces uwu


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> thats beautiful
> I don't rrly like snappers, but that one is beautiful :O
> Also, anybody have any eyeburners/cryfaces? I want to see some of your best eyeburners/cryfaces uwu



thanks yeah i am a bit hesitant to snapper colours as well that was the best i could find since i want moar rainbow turts


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone still looking to buy level 25 dragons? 

There are a dozen or so in the AH at 400g right now! I had a look at the majority of them, and they seem to be stoned with at least a full set of Berserkers, and have also been tinctured into Kiena's all purpose glass cannon build. 

Here's the lair they're all in, for easy browsing (you can click the "purchase" button on their profiles instead of going to find them in the AH). 


This girl in particular isn't bad looking~






- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> oh my gosh they are beautiful
> They're nocs with gembond, right??
> Man I love nocs <3
> (And to think I've never played FR lol. I WILL THOUGH!! In twelve more days..)



Those are actually Coatls. The top one has Gembond, the bottom one has Smoke.


----------



## Alienfish

If I had the gems lol x))

Also if anyone wants Sumire let me know/send cr as well.

now to save


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> thats beautiful
> I don't rrly like snappers, but that one is beautiful :O
> Also, anybody have any eyeburners/cryfaces? I want to see some of your best eyeburners/cryfaces uwu



These are my favorite cryfaces that I have c:



Spoiler:  stuff












She's still a baby ; o ;









I'm working on getting more apparel/ accents for them once I get more dough. As you can see, I'm a huge fan on XXXs xD rip wallet


----------



## kaitastrophe

Prabha said:


> These are my favorite cryfaces that I have c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's still a baby ; o ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on getting more apparel/ accents for them once I get more dough. As you can see, I'm a huge fan on XXXs xD rip wallet


Haha yep RIP wallet!
Ehhhh I CANT WAIT TWELVE MORE DAYS //CRAI
On another note, nice cry faces uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> thats beautiful
> I don't rrly like snappers, but that one is beautiful :O
> Also, anybody have any eyeburners/cryfaces? I want to see some of your best eyeburners/cryfaces uwu



My DDR Eyeburner pair~


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> My DDR Eyeburner pair~


Oooh so purty c:
I, personally, don't like pink, but when it comes to dragons like I don't really care >u<
Alot of people dont like eyeburners, I dont know why though, since I personally think they're beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> My DDR Eyeburner pair~



fruck dude those are awesome need moar rainbow dregs uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> fruck dude those are awesome need moar rainbow dregs uwu



pssstt, I'm still selling their daughter, Butterfly~

Ridiculous classic DDR song, you know you waaant her. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Oooh so purty c:
> I, personally, don't like pink, but when it comes to dragons like I don't really care >u<
> Alot of people dont like eyeburners, I dont know why though, since I personally think they're beautiful.



I don't like pink either, generally, but I like it in combination with other colors. Also, the way the Banana Circuit blends on the edges of the wings is delightful.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Seeker's accents are beautiful 
I really want *'Witch's Plague', 'What Was', 'What Remains', 'Splendid/Splendor' and 'Crow's Gold/Dove's Sapphire'* :O
I just hope they're still there by the time I get enough treasure/gems and make an account, which I highly doubt >u<
Oh well.
Also, I have two questions:
1- Can you buy skins/accents in the AH?
and
2- Do you need to have a GMAIL account or an email to edit the GASP pinglist/other pinglist spreadsheets?


----------



## Alienfish

yes you can .. it's a bit narrow for selection maybe but a lot are there tbh


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> yes you can .. it's a bit narrow for selection maybe but a lot are there tbh



For the skins/accents?


----------



## Alienfish

as for gmail i have no idea. i use outlook/hotmail mainly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> For the skins/accents?



yup. :3


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> as for gmail i have no idea. i use outlook/hotmail mainly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yup. :3



ahh ok thanks 
Because I don't have an email and I probably won't be getting one anytime soon, and I REAAALLY want to sign myself up for the *G.A.S.P. Pinglist*, as well as my four favorite hatcheries <3


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> ahh ok thanks
> Because I don't have an email and I probably won't be getting one anytime soon, and I REAAALLY want to sign myself up for the *G.A.S.P. Pinglist*, as well as my four favorite hatcheries <3



You can have one of us do it for you. It's really easy.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Also, what is the gem to treasure radio I see almost everywhere in hatcheries?
Like: My gem treasure radio is 1:600.
Sorry for all the questions >u<
i just dont want to be a complete newb when I join huehue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> You can have one of us do it for you. It's really easy.


REAAALLLY? Thanks <3
Ive seen on several FR blogs and from what I've seen, the FR community is awesome! <3
I saw somewhere that 'even though the admins dont do much and sometimes FR user fight, when one of us gets in trouble, we stand up for each other' or something along those lines >u<
I hope this doesnt stop anytime soon uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Also, what is the gem to treasure radio I see almost everywhere in hatcheries?
> Like: My gem treasure radio is 1:600.
> Sorry for all the questions >u<
> i just dont want to be a complete newb when I join huehue



There are two forums of currency, Treasure and Gems. 

Treasure you can get from playing games and exalting dragons and hoard selling items. Gems mostly originate from being bought with USD, but very small quantities are gained every day if your dragons are well fed or sometimes randomly from exalting dragons. 

Treasure is the primary currency, but gems have a lot of very unique uses that makes them sought after. So there's like a floating conversion rate between them. 1:600 is 1 gem = 600 treasure. It's a little like TBT:IGB. TBT is the special currency that you can do lots of things with (buy things from art shops, collectibles, formerly game codes, etc), but IGB is the currency eeeeveryone needs to play the actual game.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> There are two forums of currency, Treasure and Gems.
> 
> Treasure you can get from playing games and exalting dragons and hoard selling items. Gems mostly originate from being bought with USD, but very small quantities are gained every day if your dragons are well fed or sometimes randomly from exalting dragons.
> 
> Treasure is the primary currency, but gems have a lot of very unique uses that makes them sought after. So there's like a floating conversion rate between them. 1:600 is 1 gem = 600 treasure. It's a little like TBT:IGB. TBT is the special currency that you can do lots of things with (buy things from art shops, collectibles, formerly game codes, etc), but IGB is the currency eeeeveryone needs to play the actual game.


Oh, ok, thanks!
So if I want this dragon and it's 60kT, and the gem-treasure radio is 1:600, then I could either pay 60kt or 100 gems? I dont know im not good at maths.


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Oh, ok, thanks!
> So if I want this dragon and it's 60kT, and the gem-treasure radio is 1:600, then I could either pay 60kt or 100 gems? I dont know im not good at maths.



Yep, that's correct! You'd want to confirm with the seller beforehand, just to make sure, but that's how it generally goes. : D


----------



## kaitastrophe

ALSO, FR TRIVIA TIME!! *DANCES*
What are your long-term FR goals?
What is your favorite FR/dragon lore/canon?


----------



## Irarina

My lair is full but I am still browsing for more lavender, thistle, violet and purplish dragons... goodbye treasures, may we meet again


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Yep, that's correct! You'd want to confirm with the seller beforehand, just to make sure, but that's how it generally goes. : D


Oh ok, thanks! Pretty much just divide the treasure by the gems >u<
Also, does everyone have a different gem-treasure radio? If so, how do we know what's our gem-treasure radio?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> My lair is full but I am still browsing for more lavender, thistle, violet and purplish dragons... goodbye treasures, may we meet again


Hahaha. Good luck with that


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> ALSO, FR TRIVIA TIME!! *DANCES*
> What are your long-term FR goals?
> What is your favorite FR/dragon lore/canon?



To get the Arcane sprite which costs around 4mils. And obviously, I like the Arcanist. Hahaha


----------



## kaitastrophe

Also, have you checked out THE GIVING TREE in the Raffle section of the forums? 
Good way to grant other people's wishes and yours as well


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> Hahaha. Good luck with that



I just realized I have a nest hatching today, gonna clear my lair now.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> To get the Arcane sprite which costs around 4mils. And obviously, I like the Arcanist. Hahaha



Awesome! I'm still deciding what Flight I'n going to choose first >u< 
I'm leaning towards Arcane, since it best fits my personality and them eyes tho uwu
I know I can change it, BUT... Ehh I don't know :/
My progen is gonna be a guardian though, for sure. My least favorite is fae


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> My lair is full but I am still browsing for more lavender, thistle, violet and purplish dragons... goodbye treasures, may we meet again



Don't know if you saw when I posted the few i have for sale, but I'll post them again, they're up in A but if you're interested I can discount a bit for you. =]


----------



## kaitastrophe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Don't know if you saw when I posted the few i have for sale, but I'll post them again, they're up in A but if you're interested I can discount a bit for you. =]


//chokes


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Don't know if you saw when I posted the few i have for sale, but I'll post them again, they're up in A but if you're interested I can discount a bit for you. =]



Ahh I probably miss them. bUt I am looking for fae more specifically ^^ Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Xanarcah

In other news, I'm down to 86% on my energy bar and the Coli is lagging. D: 

Amazing timing, yo.


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> Awesome! I'm still deciding what Flight I'n going to choose first >u<
> I'm leaning towards Arcane, since it best fits my personality and them eyes tho uwu
> I know I can change it, BUT... Ehh I don't know :/
> My progen is gonna be a guardian though, for sure. My least favorite is fae



Do you want any of my dragons that I showed yesterday? 
Come join me at the Arcane. Glittering pink everywhereeeeee.

I kinda like fae tho. Especially the ones who have shimmer wings. Hahahaa


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> ALSO, FR TRIVIA TIME!! *DANCES*
> What are your long-term FR goals?
> What is your favorite FR/dragon lore/canon?



Weeell I've already got the Lightning sprite which is basically the only sprite I want since I'm a spark.. But
I think sooner or later, I might try to get my hands on a nice gen1, and possibly work towards making it a cryface. (Crystal and facet genes are so $$$$$$ expensive)


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> In other news, I'm down to 86% on my energy bar and the Coli is lagging. D:
> 
> Amazing timing, yo.



Haha, I know that feel >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, do any of you play Lioden? I used to, but then I saw all the poacher's events and the hunting images :O
Omg, so dark and graphic *shivers*
Then I saw FR... And when you hunt/scavange there's no graphic images, and all the pics are nice and beautiful


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Oh ok, thanks! Pretty much just divide the treasure by the gems >u<
> Also, does everyone have a different gem-treasure radio? If so, how do we know what's our gem-treasure radio?


Yes, since it's a floating rate determined by supply and demand, everyone can have their own rate. 

Usually I just take a look in the Item Sales forum and see what the gem buyers and sellers are listing their rates at. I figure it's somewhere inbetween the two.


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler:  20k dregs if you send CR


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Awesome! I'm still deciding what Flight I'n going to choose first >u<
> I'm leaning towards Arcane, since it best fits my personality and them eyes tho uwu
> I know I can change it, BUT... Ehh I don't know :/
> My progen is gonna be a guardian though, for sure. My least favorite is fae



I think Arcane might suit you well. : D I've also heard from a lot of people that it's a very fun flight to be in.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> Do you want any of my dragons that I showed yesterday?
> Come join me at the Arcane. Glittering pink everywhereeeeee.
> 
> I kinda like fae tho. Especially the ones who have shimmer wings. Hahahaa



Ahh yes, the first hatchling on the last page >u<
so sparkly 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I think Arcane might suit you well. : D I've also heard from a lot of people that it's a very fun flight to be in.


Awww, thanks! 
I am indeed very suited for that flight, uwu.
Im curious, I love astronomy/astroloy, and I like sparkleeees. although twilight kinda ruined sparkling for me tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, I dont like the mutations in lioden >u< so creepy. especially the fact that most of them die D:


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Awww, thanks!
> I am indeed very suited for that flight, uwu.
> Im curious, I love astronomy/astroloy, and I like sparkleeees. although twilight kinda ruined sparkling for me tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, I dont like the mutations in lioden >u< so creepy. especially the fact that most of them die D:



Yeah, give Arcane a try. : D We have two or three Arcane members here, I think?

Light sounds like it might be a good second choice.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> My DDR Eyeburner pair~



Those are very pretty eyeburners , if I had room I'd have bought their daughter but I'm full . Still only a few more days and I'll have enough to expand, I've been a bit lazy with treasure lately.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, give Arcane a try. : D We have two or three Arcane members here, I think?
> 
> Light sounds like it might be a good second choice.



Yeah, I guess I'll just end up switching between the two >v<


----------



## FancyThat

I'm in Arcane, it's a very friendly place .


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Those are very pretty eyeburners , if I had room I'd have bought their daughter but I'm full . Still only a few more days and I'll have enough to expand, I've been a bit lazy with treasure lately.



I can hold her for you, if you'd like? Or the parents are RTB in 5 days again, so I'll be hatching a new nest of siblings in 10 days or so~


----------



## kaitastrophe

FancyThat said:


> I'm in Arcane, it's a very friendly place .



Oh, that's good to hear 
im such a freak lol. i love preparing everything in advance, even for a online game >v<
Ok, so now... FOR THE HARDEST PART.
a username.
Well, I know you can change it, BUUTTT you know how it goes, haha. I'm thinking of being 'Stellanera' for the time being, which means 'black star' in italian, I believe c:


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I can hold her for you, if you'd like? Or the parents are RTB in 5 days again, so I'll be hatching a new nest of siblings in 10 days or so~



Thanks :3, but I wouldn't expect you to hold her for me but if she's still around I'll grab her when I've expanded, or buy a baby when your new nest hatches .


----------



## Alienfish

Exalting Sumire unless someone want that purple dreg

goes buying more eyeburn/rainbows


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Thanks :3, but I wouldn't expect you to hold her for me but if she's still around I'll grab her when I've expanded, or buy a baby when your new nest hatches .



No problem, let me know how it goes.


----------



## FancyThat

pandycake said:


> Oh, that's good to hear
> im such a freak lol. i love preparing everything in advance, even for a online game >v<
> Ok, so now... FOR THE HARDEST PART.
> a username.
> Well, I know you can change it, BUUTTT you know how it goes, haha. I'm thinking of being 'Stellanera' for the time being, which means 'black star' in italian, I believe c:



It's always good to prepare . You'll get a welcome pack in Arcane if you join us (usually consisting of things like pink food items and goggles) after introducing yourself on the new members thread, plenty of pretty dergs are given to new players as well. Every flight I think has things like food banks and apparel banks if you need them as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> No problem, let me know how it goes.



Will do, if she is still around I'll grab her from the auction house .


----------



## kaitastrophe

FancyThat said:


> It's always good to prepare . You'll get a welcome pack in Arcane if you join us (usually consisting of things like pink food items and goggles) after introducing yourself on the new members thread, plenty of pretty dergs are given to new players as well. Every flight I think has things like food banks and apparel banks if you need them as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, if she is still around I'll grab her from the auction house .



Thank you!! Eeek, can't wait!


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Will do, if she is still around I'll grab her from the auction house .



Nah, TBTer price is like 25-30k. xD You can just CR me for her or any of her younger siblings when they come along.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, TBTer price is like 25-30k. xD You can just CR me for her or any of her younger siblings when they come along.



Aww tysm ^^, I'll do 30k for one then :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Oh, that's good to hear
> im such a freak lol. i love preparing everything in advance, even for a online game >v<
> Ok, so now... FOR THE HARDEST PART.
> a username.
> Well, I know you can change it, BUUTTT you know how it goes, haha. I'm thinking of being 'Stellanera' for the time being, which means 'black star' in italian, I believe c:



Since you have a love of preparing... 

When you start playing, after you get settled into your new flight and pick up some pretty dragons from your new flightmates, you may want to consider starting to level up a team of 3 dragons into Coliseum fighters. 

The registration window is on the 20th, and the next festival starts on the 26th. It's possible to go through the entire thing and get most of the special festival items without using the Coliseum at all, but you will 100% have an edge if you have a leveled team ready to go so you can collect tons more of the items. If you start as soon as you can, you should be able to reach level 25 (which is the highest you can go at this point) either before the festival even starts or shortly after it begins. 

Culex and Kiena's guides are the two most popular leveling guides. I'm biased towards Culex's in particular, but if you decide to use his, I personally choose to omit adding the Might Fragments, because they're expensive now and they just replaced anyway. 

I'll be reposting and updating my usual Festival overview and profit guide here a lot closer to the actual festival, but here is the one I had for last month if you just wanted to look at it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## rosabelle

Cuppycakez said:


> I have a goal of a Light Sprite, but I'm not so good at saving and I uh....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spent everything I has so far on Logas...



Holy f--- wooow thats a lot of logas :O


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I have a goal of a Light Sprite, but I'm not so good at saving and I uh....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spent everything I had so far on Logas...



EEEEYYYY LOGA ARMY BUDDIES!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> It's an addiction



We don't need help, we're okay, really...


----------



## Lancelot

Someone should totally sell me a loga when I rejoiin


----------



## Xanarcah

Black Tulip Flowerfall is in Swipp's, I have juuuuust barely enough to make the trade. o: 

Just a head's up to anyone else who was waiting on this one~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Black Tulip Flowerfall is in Swipp's, I have juuuuust barely enough to make the trade. o:
> 
> Just a head's up to anyone else who was waiting on this one~



Congratulations! I am 1/5 of the way there.lol


----------



## Alienfish

??hELp


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Since you have a love of preparing...
> 
> When you start playing, after you get settled into your new flight and pick up some pretty dragons from your new flightmates, you may want to consider starting to level up a team of 3 dragons into Coliseum fighters.
> 
> The registration window is on the 20th, and the next festival starts on the 26th. It's possible to go through the entire thing and get most of the special festival items without using the Coliseum at all, but you will 100% have an edge if you have a leveled team ready to go so you can collect tons more of the items. If you start as soon as you can, you should be able to reach level 25 (which is the highest you can go at this point) either before the festival even starts or shortly after it begins.
> 
> Culex and Kiena's guides are the two most popular leveling guides. I'm biased towards Culex's in particular, but if you decide to use his, I personally choose to omit adding the Might Fragments, because they're expensive now and they just replaced anyway.
> 
> I'll be reposting and updating my usual Festival overview and profit guide here a lot closer to the actual festival, but here is the one I had for last month if you just wanted to look at it.



Oooh, tysvm! <3 and yes, I love preparing hahaha and it doesnt help that I have OCD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ??hELp


OhMYgOD that is beautiful <33


----------



## Alienfish

thanks and yasssss rainbow dregs <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh I am too lazy to level up my dragon 5 more levels ;-;


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> thanks and yasssss rainbow dregs <3


RAINBOW DREGS FTW!!
Also, I have a question, and Im hoping someone can answer this. *oh so subtly pokes Xanarcah*
Exactly how do festivals work? >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, read your post >v<
Woops.
Anyways, do you know what is the Festival's Flight?


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Congratulations! I am 1/5 of the way there.lol



Thanks. xD; This is my second one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ??hELp



Ohman, I love the colors on this one. o: 

Your lair is going to be gorgeous when they all grow up~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> RAINBOW DREGS FTW!!
> Also, I have a question, and Im hoping someone can answer this. *oh so subtly pokes Xanarcah*
> Exactly how do festivals work? >u<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind, read your post >v<
> Woops.
> Anyways, do you know what is the Festival's Flight?



pfftt, I was gonna say, I thought I linked you to the main explanation. xD; 

This next festival is Lightning's. Thundercrack Carnivale.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Regarding Culex's guide, how do you buy/equip scratch?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Regarding Culex's guide, how do you buy/equip scratch?



You can buy one from the auction house. Some dragons come with it equipped already. 

To equip a stone, there's a page you can go to in the Coliseum where you can drag and drop stones onto each dragon's stone slots. 

It'll look like this:


----------



## kaitastrophe

Sorry, but 'nother question >u<
In Culex's guide, what does he mean when he lists these things:
Leafy Moth
Emerald Webwing
Amaranth Moth
Yellow Sparrowmouse
Dark Sparrowmouse
Ruby Webwing
Crimson Emperor (contuse)
Luna Mith (contuse)
Glowing Pocket Mouse (contuse)
Ember Mouse (contuse)
Death's-Head Stag (contuse)
Bumble (contuse)
Coral Carpenter (contuse)
and what does contuse mean >v<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> You can buy one from the auction house. Some dragons come with it equipped already.
> 
> To equip a stone, there's a page you can go to in the Coliseum where you can drag and drop stones onto each dragon's stone slots.
> 
> It'll look like this:


Aaah, thanks ^^
How do we know if a dragon has it equipped already? imsoannoyingsorry
YOU CAN DO THE SAME WITH ELIMINATE, RIGHT?


----------



## Alienfish

Xan; thanks <3 

Must make room for more rainbow dregs hhhh they are awesome <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Those are all enemies in the coliseum. The ones with (contuse) means that those enemies use the attack contuse, which not only slows down the dragon they use it on, but also lowers their attack temporarily. Hence it's strategic to take them out before they can use it on you. 


Mostly you'll want to know the final stats to get your dragons to from that guide.


----------



## Lancelot

Would anyone possibly lend me a dragon I could level up some of mine with when I rejoin?

I need to give naaid 2 level 25 dragons, some battle sotnes and some items as an apology for losing her other ones


----------



## Prabha

why does the breeding cool down have to be so long tho :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Xan; thanks <3
> 
> Must make room for more rainbow dregs hhhh they are awesome <3



so are rainbow skins/accents omg


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> Xan; thanks <3
> 
> Must make room for more rainbow dregs hhhh they are awesome <3



RAINBOW LAIR~

Time to give them all Unicorn Guises. : D


----------



## kaitastrophe

'NOTHER QUESTION!!
What do you people mean by 'exalt fodder'?


----------



## Alienfish

and






(can rename this is needed)

up for grabs


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> 'NOTHER QUESTION!!
> What do you people mean by 'exalt fodder'?



Dragons that you want to exalt for treasures or dominance! ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Rainbows and unicoooorrrns <3 ~~

yes rainbow trippy stuff always


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> Dragons that you want to exalt for treasures or dominance! ^^


Aaaah ok thanks ^^
Also, any more tips I might need when I start FR?


----------



## Alienfish

join nature flight

and i don't know really other than jav a blast and be nice to other members :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Would anyone possibly lend me a dragon I could level up some of mine with when I rejoin?
> 
> I need to give naaid 2 level 25 dragons, some battle sotnes and some items as an apology for losing her other ones



If you're joining Light again, why not use their Lending Library? I know Light has an extensive collection of dragons that they keep for lending to users who need to borrow. 

I'm extremely glad you're actually going to take responsibility for the loss of her dragons. It might be a nice touch for you to let her choose which dragons she'd like to be leveled up as well.


----------



## kaitastrophe

so, here are some username ideas;
Stellenera
Andromeda
Corruption
Nyx
Tricky
Tempest
CorruptedHeart
Ananda
Efette
TaleTwist
or a combo of those ^^
Which ones do ya like best? c:


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Sorry, but 'nother question >u<
> In Culex's guide, what does he mean when he lists these things:
> Leafy Moth
> Emerald Webwing
> Amaranth Moth
> Yellow Sparrowmouse
> Dark Sparrowmouse
> Ruby Webwing
> Crimson Emperor (contuse)
> Luna Mith (contuse)
> Glowing Pocket Mouse (contuse)
> Ember Mouse (contuse)
> Death's-Head Stag (contuse)
> Bumble (contuse)
> Coral Carpenter (contuse)
> and what does contuse mean >v<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Aaah, thanks ^^
> How do we know if a dragon has it equipped already? imsoannoyingsorry
> YOU CAN DO THE SAME WITH ELIMINATE, RIGHT?



Whatever they have equipped will show up on the left side of the screen.


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> so, here are some username ideas;
> Stellenera
> Andromeda
> Corruption
> Nyx
> Tricky
> Tempest
> CorruptedHeart
> Ananda
> Efette
> TaleTwist
> or a combo of those ^^
> Which ones do ya like best? c:



The first one because I like Stellar name~


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> If you're joining Light again, why not use their Lending Library? I know Light has an extensive collection of dragons that they keep for lending to users who need to borrow.
> 
> I'm extremely glad you're actually going to take responsibility for the loss of her dragons. It might be a nice touch for you to let her choose which dragons she'd like to be leveled up as well.



I am. I already pmed her about it a few days ago


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> why does the breeding cool down have to be so long tho :x



So the game doesn't crash under the weight of all the dragons. xD; 

Can you imagine the size lair you'd need to hold them all?


----------



## Lancelot

Also Im joining Ice, lightning or Plague. Maybe Arcane


----------



## kaitastrophe

also, does the flight that they are doing the festival for have any advantage? (Like does Light have an advantage for this month's Festival?)


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> 'NOTHER QUESTION!!
> What do you people mean by 'exalt fodder'?



Exalt fodder is literally just any dragon that you want to exalt. Usually they're dragons that are ugly or that no one wants to buy.


----------



## Alienfish

Andromeda if it's untaken for sure.. c:


----------



## kaitastrophe

if so, i MIGHT join Light first then switch to Arcane no thats not cheating pahhh


----------



## Alienfish

Y'all should join Nature c:

 Gonna exalt those two I posted unless someone wants them for sht, don't really need em


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> if so, i MIGHT join Light first then switch to Arcane no thats not cheating pahhh



Light's festival is already over, though, and Arcane's is coming up soon. If you switch this early on, you won't get another free shot to switch again. It'll cost 1500g and you'll have to wait until the 6 month cooldown is over. 

It's probably a better idea to go straight for the Flight you think you'll like best. 

Yes, Flights have an advantage in their own festivals.


----------



## kaitastrophe

eek I meant Lightning XD
Anyways, that's all the info I need! for now
TYSVM GUYS <33
Back to TRIVIA:
What is your favorite familiar?


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> eek I meant Lightning XD
> Anyways, that's all the info I need! for now
> TYSVM GUYS <33
> Back to TRIVIA:
> What is your favorite familiar?



MY FAVOURITE FAMILIAR IS LIGHT FESTIVAL FAMILIAR


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Also Im joining Ice, lightning or Plague. Maybe Arcane



I think I remember someone saying that Ice has a free/very cheap battlestone bank that would be useful to you.


----------



## Alienfish

favorite familiar.. probably that manatee-wannabe thing i forgot the name lel


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> eek I meant Lightning XD
> Anyways, that's all the info I need! for now
> TYSVM GUYS <33
> Back to TRIVIA:
> What is your favorite familiar?



The advantage flights have in their own festivals is a 15% off discount in the Marketplace which is great for the festival skins/accents, and 3 extra gathering turns per day. 

The first one means I just go and ask friends who are in that flight to buy them for me and I send them the money + a tip to cover expenses. The second one is pretty minor, because usually it's only a difference of like, 5-10 festival currency, which I could get in the coliseum in around the same amount of time. 



Favorite familiar:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aha lol look at this dragon


Spoiler: what a monstrosity










Here's a link. Idk if i's just my screen


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> So the game doesn't crash under the weight of all the dragons. xD;
> 
> Can you imagine the size lair you'd need to hold them all?



but Dom pushes would be sooo much easier XD

I guess that makes sense. Gaaah it's so hard waiting. x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Also Im joining Ice, lightning or Plague. Maybe Arcane



joooiiin lightning. Boss needs new employees.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> but Dom pushes would be sooo much easier XD
> 
> I guess that makes sense. Gaaah it's so hard waiting. x.x



How so? 


Also, dragon economy would get even worse than it is. Everything would be worthless.


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> eek I meant Lightning XD
> Anyways, that's all the info I need! for now
> TYSVM GUYS <33
> Back to TRIVIA:
> What is your favorite familiar?



The Lightning sprite. >.> heh


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aha lol look at this dragon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what a monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link. Idk if i's just my screen



Yesss apparel glitch dragon. : D


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> Also, dragon economy would get even worse than it is. Everything would be worthless.



You have more fodder to exalt, but then.. I suppose the other side would have more fodder too.. Ah...


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Yesss apparel glitch dragon. : D


lel i want XD it looks beautiful tbh


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Noiru said:


> lel i want XD it looks beautiful tbh



You can do it yourself, I think all you need to do is change around the dragon's ID in the URL when you're equipping stuff. 

Might want to google for actual instructions, though.


----------



## Alienfish

xD I wish it was real though.. x))

also if anyone wants Ame or Hoseki I might sell them if anyone's into pearlcatchers.


----------



## Lancelot

Prabha said:


> but Dom pushes would be sooo much easier XD
> 
> I guess that makes sense. Gaaah it's so hard waiting. x.x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> joooiiin lightning. Boss needs new employees.



Whos boss


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Whos boss



It's what we call stormcatcher ;D some call him bossman though


----------



## Lancelot

Prabha said:


> It's what we call stormcatcher ;D some call him bossman though



Ooo thats coool. Tell me bout lightning


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ooo thats coool. Tell me bout lightning



What do you want to know? XD I've only been in lightning for about a week, since I switched from fire, but so far it's a very active and busy flight.
We're currently preparing for thundercrack, so there's a lot of planning for in-flight events. We're also almost nearing a conquest push, so the forum is flooded with a lot of dominance planning and whatnot. Overall the flight is seriously dominance oriented. 
Uuum there's also some discussion threads about lightning lore, and threads about science. The people in lightning are super nice, in fact, I've seen quite a few people preparing newbie packs for the new members of fr.
In our sales forum, there's tons of help for newbies as well. Such as battle stone banks, leveling services, soup kitchens etc. 
you can also ask cheesy too, she's been in lightning longer than I have. XD but I can tell, it's a very *hardworking* flight.


----------



## cheezyfries

weird question: does anyone's flight have a wishing well thread? basically you make a list that's like:
easy: 15kt
easy: black tulips
medium: gems
medium: exalt fodder
hard: chocolate ferret
lightning does and i love it, i've gotten a ton of awesome things  (you just give the person one of those things and post your list)


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> weird question: does anyone's flight have a wishing well thread? basically you make a list that's like:
> easy: 15kt
> easy: black tulips
> medium: gems
> medium: exalt fodder
> hard: chocolate ferret
> lightning does and i love it, i've gotten a ton of awesome things  (you just give the person one of those things and post your list)



I believe Ice has one :0


----------



## Prabha

cheezyfries said:


> weird question: does anyone's flight have a wishing well thread? basically you make a list that's like:
> easy: 15kt
> easy: black tulips
> medium: gems
> medium: exalt fodder
> hard: chocolate ferret
> lightning does and i love it, i've gotten a ton of awesome things  (you just give the person one of those things and post your list)



I've seen that thread, and I didn't know if it was worth it or not. hmm I should try it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> weird question: does anyone's flight have a wishing well thread? basically you make a list that's like:
> easy: 15kt
> easy: black tulips
> medium: gems
> medium: exalt fodder
> hard: chocolate ferret
> lightning does and i love it, i've gotten a ton of awesome things  (you just give the person one of those things and post your list)



Light has one! Maybe tbt should have their own


----------



## sour

If I get one more green goo


I'll bogey flick it onto Baldwin. 



Ice definitely has a Wishing Well thread, it's pretty active too. I remember there was a little bit of drama going on a few weeks ago. But I'm still thinking about switching to Light or Lightning, just for a change. But Ice will always be my home flight (especially because of the eye colours...)


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ooo thats coool. Tell me bout lightning



(i was going to respond to prabha's but don't want to stretch the page XD)

in terms of being friendly to newbies, we have a free battlestone bank, a CAP program (for dom), dom 101 and lightning term pages, free dragon and familiar threads for days, gendersquare's newbie raffle, soup kitchens, rent a lv 25, free training threads, and the well thread which i talked about above! lightning is pretty active imo and i love the little inside jokes we have like get back to work, do it for bossman, "interns", etc. hope this helps, lemme know if you have anything else because i think prabha got most of it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I've seen that thread, and I didn't know if it was worth it or not. hmm I should try it



do it! i've gotten plenty of things from friendly members, and it's always nice to give back or get rid of some of your junk because it might be their treasure ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Light has one! Maybe tbt should have their own



this, but i can imagine getting the items to the members might be difficult / the amount of people asking for mainly tbt lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

oooh, you convinced me to join lightning >v< imma have so much fuuun. now to wait twelve days...​


----------



## Irarina

Arcane has wishing well too but I don't come near the thread yet because I don't have anything on their wishlist ^^;


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> Arcane has wishing well too but I don't come near the thread yet because I don't have anything on their wishlist ^^;


from what i've seen, i believe there's one in the raffles thread 
or in the item trading/selling thread too ^^;
​


----------



## Alienfish

help


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> help


paaahhh girl you dont need help this is beautiful


----------



## Alienfish

i buy too many rainbow dregs XD

thanks <3


----------



## kaitastrophe

so i got everything prepared so far ^^;
my flight (lightning), first things i'm going to do (coli grinding for festivals, signing up for a bunch of pinglists, earning treasure & gems), and the 'theme' i want for my dragons.
the only thing i dont have... a username ;-; please help.
i posted a list a few pages back, so please lookit >v<
thank ya'll for your help uwu ​


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> so i got everything prepared so far ^^;
> my flight (lightning), first things i'm going to do (coli grinding for festivals, signing up for a bunch of pinglists, earning treasure & gems), and the 'theme' i want for my dragons.
> the only thing i dont have... a username ;-; please help.
> i posted a list a few pages back, so please lookit >v<
> thank ya'll for your help uwu ​



psstt, how about choosing what colors you want your first dragon to be? : D You can choose the primary and secondary colors yourself, but the tertiary is a random color.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it looks like Lightning is turning out to be the popular place to be now! : D 

Before I think we only had one TBTer in Lightning? Now it looks like there will be 3 or 4~


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> psstt, how about choosing what colors you want your first dragon to be? : D You can choose the primary and secondary colors yourself, but the tertiary is a random color.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, it looks like Lightning is turning out to be the popular place to be now! : D
> 
> Before I think we only had one TBTer in Lightning? Now it looks like there will be 3 or 4~



aaaah, of course! >v<
do you have a list of all the colors? ​


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> aaaah, of course! >v<
> do you have a list of all the colors? ​



Over here~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Everyone's talking about their flights and I'm just over here alone, splashing around in Shadowmomma's drool puddles. >.<


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Over here~


thanks~ i'll tell you which colors in a bit c:
also, any other tips? before i'm released into the wild​


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Everyone's talking about their flights and I'm just over here alone, splashing around in Shadowmomma's drool puddles. >.<



So tell us about Shadow? : D I almost joined Shadow when I was new. It was my second choice for a Flight.


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Everyone's talking about their flights and I'm just over here alone, splashing around in Shadowmomma's drool puddles. >.<





If I am not in Arcane, I will probably be in Shadow ^^


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Everyone's talking about their flights and I'm just over here alone, splashing around in Shadowmomma's drool puddles. >.<



Nature 5ever..

probably not changing either.. i like the green eyes and the floral theme everywhere..


----------



## kaitastrophe

hmmm... so hard >u<
im not sure whether to go with eyeburner or soft pastel uvu
so hard.
i might go with a storm and violet fae (like a bat), or an azure/violet guardian. a caribbean and lavender guardian might look nice too ^^;
BUTTT white and banana guardian is so... regal >v<
ehhh please help me choose.​


----------



## Lancelot

^That might be helpful pandycake


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> thanks~ i'll tell you which colors in a bit c:
> also, any other tips? before i'm released into the wild​



Haha, you still have almost two weeks to do research. xD

Off the top of my head, don't spend all of your money on everything right from the get go. Because 6 days after you join, the festival will be happening and you'll probably want to spend some money on the exclusive festival skins/accents. They're only 35k each (or 29,750t if the person buying has the discount), which makes they WAY more affordable than the 300k+ usermade accents and skins. 

They also retire directly after the festival is over, so they'll go up in value as time goes on.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> ^That might be helpful pandycake



oooh thanks.
aaahh lightning eyes are so beautiful 
that eliminates white and banana guardian. that still leaves three color combos ​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Haha, you still have almost two weeks to do research. xD
> 
> Off the top of my head, don't spend all of your money on everything right from the get go. Because 6 days after you join, the festival will be happening and you'll probably want to spend some money on the exclusive festival skins/accents. They're only 35k each (or 29,750t if the person buying has the discount), which makes they WAY more affordable than the 300k+ usermade accents and skins.
> 
> They also retire directly after the festival is over, so they'll go up in value as time goes on.




ahhh, thanks. will do >c<
but, do you get like a 'joining gift'? like, lets say, 1000 treasure to start? also, how do you farm treasure easily? im back​


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> hmmm... so hard >u<
> im not sure whether to go with eyeburner or soft pastel uvu
> so hard.
> i might go with a storm and violet fae (like a bat), or an azure/violet guardian. a caribbean and lavender guardian might look nice too ^^;
> BUTTT white and banana guardian is so... regal >v<
> ehhh please help me choose.​



If you decide to gene up these dragons, and depending on what gene you choose for the violet, violet has this sort of nasty looking brown hue to it that the other purplish colors don't have. Just wanted to say.


----------



## Prabha

Wait.. So what's this "glimmer" that everyone is talking about?


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Wait.. So what's this "glimmer" that everyone is talking about?



Glimmer is an upcoming gene. They've announced they're releasing it, but no one knows when. 

It'll be a bit like a shiny Underbelly. It's made to be the tert gene in the Iri Shim line.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> If you decide to gene up these dragons, and depending on what gene you choose for the violet, violet has this sort of nasty looking brown hue to it that the other purplish colors don't have. Just wanted to say.



aahhh... ok thanks >c<
that pretty much leaves the caribbean and lavender guardian. ehhh but i really like violet >v<
why must this be so hard​


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> ahhh, thanks. will do >c<
> but, do you get like a 'joining gift'? like, lets say, 1000 treasure to start? also, how do you farm treasure easily? im back​



I don't remember, actually. o: But 1k is easy peasy to make with playing games. 

Fighting and leveling in the coliseum is really profitable if you start training a team of dragons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> aahhh... ok thanks >c<
> that pretty much leaves the caribbean and lavender guardian. ehhh but i really like violet >v<
> why must this be so hard​



Violet is really nice, and the brown only comes out in some genes. So I was saying you might want to consider which genes you'd like to end up using to make sure the brown doesn't some out and surprise you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

An example of Violet:


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> I don't remember, actually. o: But 1k is easy peasy to make with playing games.
> 
> Fighting and leveling in the coliseum is really profitable if you start training a team of dragons.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Violet is really nice, and the brown only comes out in some genes. So I was saying you might want to consider which genes you'd like to end up using to make sure the brown doesn't some out and surprise you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> An example of Violet:




what genes don't have the nasty brown color in it? just askin'​


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> what genes don't have the nasty brown color in it? just askin'​



For secondaries?

Current and Hypnotic have it. Facet has a hint of it too. The rest seem fine to me.


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Glimmer is an upcoming gene. They've announced they're releasing it, but no one knows when.
> 
> It'll be a bit like a shiny Underbelly. It's made to be the tert gene in the Iri Shim line.



Hmm.. Are you going to have to buy it with gems? If so.. crap. But I'm excited for a new tertiary gene, I only like a couple terts.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> For secondaries?
> 
> Current and Hypnotic have it. Facet has a hint of it too. The rest seem fine to me.



ahhh, ok, thanks ^^;
i'll just see when i get an account which of the three color combos i like best ^^ 
now i got that down... //sobs
still need a username >v<
i need a magical, whimsical, heaven/majestic-themed username with a hint of tragedy and misery wtf am i making a feels stew like what​


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Hmm.. Are you going to have to buy it with gems? If so.. crap. But I'm excited for a new tertiary gene, I only like a couple terts.



Yes, I think it's the new gem gene. I think they said it was going to be the same rarity as Circuit, because right now there's nothing to breed against Circuit with the same rarity.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> ahhh, ok, thanks ^^;
> i'll just see when i get an account which of the three color combos i like best ^^
> now i got that down... //sobs
> still need a username >v<
> i need a magical, whimsical, heaven/majestic-themed username with a hint of tragedy and misery wtf am i making a feels stew like what​


What was your list again? I can check which ones are available.


----------



## Naiad

I can't wait for Glimmer, tbh
UB is kinda bland sometimes, so Glimmer is definitely a step up!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> So tell us about Shadow? : D I almost joined Shadow when I was new. It was my second choice for a Flight.



I'm just starting to get active in the community, but all of the people are really really nice, someone even game me gems for free so I could have another clothes slot for my dragon-sona. But I really like the gothy vibe to the whole flight, it's my aesthetic so it fits perfect with me. ^u^ If there were a flight with black eyes I would be on it like crazy.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> I can't wait for Glimmer, tbh
> UB is kinda bland sometimes, so Glimmer is definitely a step up!



Yess, it'll go great on both IriShim and also Cryface dragons!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm just starting to get active in the community, but all of the people are really really nice, someone even game me gems for free so I could have another clothes slot for my dragon-sona. But I really like the gothy vibe to the whole flight, it's my aesthetic so it fits perfect with me. ^u^ If there were a flight with black eyes I would be on it like crazy.



Nice! Did you get any cookie dragons? I hear they like to breed cookie dragons over there. Especially for like, new reg windows.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also I would be the happiest girl ever if Glimmer came out before my birthday, it would be perfect to get my first glimmer dreg for my b-day. PLEASE FR PLEAAAASE?


----------



## Irarina

I hatched this baby today c:


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selling soooo many dragons all 12k






 XXY




XXY












XXY








XYY


----------



## Dasbreenee

Okay, I'm hoping this thread is also for discussion as well? It'd probably be easier if someone who can deal with stupid questions could PM me. 
Basically I made a FR account quite a while ago, when registrations first opened. I did so because everyone here was talking about it. 
But I'd like to know more about the site itself since I can't seem to get the hang of anything besides playing games for treasure. xP
I'm wondering about hatching dragons, collecting rare items, the Colosseum. If anyone could be of help, and is patient with someone who may not understand the first, or even second explanation, could you please PM me? Thanks!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> I can't wait for Glimmer, tbh
> UB is kinda bland sometimes, so Glimmer is definitely a step up!



god same ): wtb glimmer pls


----------



## Prabha

is glimmer why everyone is liquidating right now?


----------



## cheezyfries

what is UB? ahah i'm so sorry for being either so absent or whenever i'm on i only address myself >.<


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> is glimmer why everyone is liquidating right now?



Nope. Right now is for the one week release of WC scrolls, I believe. After this they're cycling out again.


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> what is UB? ahah i'm so sorry for being either so absent or whenever i'm on i only address myself >.<



UB = Underbelly


----------



## Prabha

Naiad said:


> Nope. Right now is for the one week release of WC scrolls, I believe. After this they're cycling out again.



Oh gotcha. Glimmer is going to be unlimited anyway right? Just like crystal or facet genes?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I read on the fr wiki that there'd be a ghost gene? I also read it'd be in Baldwins brew.


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> Oh gotcha. Glimmer is going to be unlimited anyway right? Just like crystal or facet genes?



I think so? But there's always a mad rush when new genes are released. 

It's an amazing way to make money, actually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I read on the fr wiki that there'd be a ghost gene? I also read it'd be in Baldwins brew.



I think that's been in the works for a whiiiiiiiiile.


----------



## cheezyfries

42 black tulips away from 250!! i'm looking more to trade for them, let me know what you want ^^ now to wait for the swipp trade..


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> I think so? But there's always a mad rush when new genes are released.
> 
> It's an amazing way to make money, actually.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's been in the works for a whiiiiiiiiile.



psst thanks again for emptying my wallet jk haha, but I bought vipera glow XD


but uh.. how do you make money off of it


----------



## gnoixaim

Prabha said:


> psst thanks again for emptying my wallet jk haha, but I bought vipera glow XD
> 
> 
> but uh.. how do you make money off of it



Buy new genes for your dragons and boon nests and/or buy low priced babies in AH and re-sell for higher prices 8)))) 

Ahhh, makes me miss when crystal was released and people went crazy over it.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> 42 black tulips away from 250!! i'm looking more to trade for them, let me know what you want ^^ now to wait for the swipp trade..



The trade was up earlier today, actually. xD; 

I have like 9 tulips left now...

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Buy new genes for your dragons and boon nests and/or buy low priced babies in AH and re-sell for higher prices 8))))
> 
> Ahhh, makes me miss when crystal was released and people went crazy over it.



This. : D 


The Crystal Craze was AMAZING and unlike anything I've taken part in. I miss it so much. I made 12mil in 2 weeks, and it could have been so much more if I'd jumped in on it earlier...


----------



## Prabha

gnoixaim said:


> Buy new genes for your dragons and boon nests and/or buy low priced babies in AH and re-sell for higher prices 8))))
> 
> Ahhh, makes me miss when crystal was released and people went crazy over it.



So should you put the gene on both dragons that you're breeding with, or just one to save money?


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> This. : D
> 
> 
> The Crystal Craze was AMAZING and unlike anything I've taken part in. I miss it so much. I made 12mil in 2 weeks, and it could have been so much more if I'd jumped in on it earlier...


Ugh, I know right???? Tundras/guardians sold like hot cakes and now they're all at exalt prices. LOL



Prabha said:


> So should you put the gene on both dragons that you're breeding with, or just one to save money?



It depends on which gene is more rare than the other (does that make sense???)

Like - Crystal is more rare than Iridescent
Facet > Shimmer
Gembond > Crackle

There's a probability chart on FR somewhere, I'm just super lazy to find it. Hahahaha


----------



## Xanarcah

Prabha said:


> So should you put the gene on both dragons that you're breeding with, or just one to save money?



It depends on the rarity of the gene, I guess. Or breed. 

For instance, when Nocturne were released, people made a lot of money hatching nests of them and selling the babies for a ton of money. Nocs are less rare than Coatls. So if you breed a Noc and Coatl together, more or less the entire nest will be Nocs. So people went about it that way, so they didn't have to buy two expensive Nocs in order to get a nest of them. 

For rare genes where the best you can get is a 50% chance, more people will splurge on getting both parents the new gene to be sure it will appear in the babies. Otherwise you can get unlucky and get more/all of the gene you don't want in a nest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Ugh, I know right???? Tundras/guardians sold like hot cakes and now they're all at exalt prices. LOL



Ugliest of ugly Guardians were like 40k minimum when I hit the market. And they flew out of the AH in under an hour, easy. Ugly Coatls were like 90k+ each. The nicer ones were easy to sell for like 160k+. I think I expanded my lair a whole page, just so I'd have space for all my money makers. And I took Stina on as my protege at this time, too, because I wanted someone I knew to make money while I was stuck at work. xD



(... which actually means I made more than 12 mil that week, I never factored in how many times I expanded, only the items I bought...)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> I think that's been in the works for a whiiiiiiiiile.



Do you know how lomg they usually take to release?

Grrr this happens everytime to me on IOS. I try loggingin and when I entermy stuff correctly it just pops up acting like I didn't log in


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey everyone, I need your help. o: 


So I know you aaallll know I'm really wordy. Walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them. 

I'm trying to compile a list of aaalll the information I keep repeating at people so that I have it to copy and paste instead of having to type it all out again and track down all the guides and everything. 

So if I've wall of text'd at you with a tidal wave of information at some point, can you prompt me what it was about? I kind of don't remember all of them anymore. xD; 


Things I remember I've discussed at length:

Coli teams, builds, and why coli can be profitable
Festival guide
How breeding and colors and genes work
Loga economy
Why Gen 1s are special



I can't remember any more right now. Someone come tell me bits of things I've told you. xD; 
I know there were some other price/economy questions, but I don't remember about what exactly.


----------



## Astro0

got this gen 1 babyyyy, i love his colours so much! not sure what breed i want him to be though...



Xanarcah said:


> Hey everyone, I need your help. o:
> 
> 
> So I know you aaallll know I'm really wordy. Walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them.
> 
> I'm trying to compile a list of aaalll the information I keep repeating at people so that I have it to copy and paste instead of having to type it all out again and track down all the guides and everything.
> 
> So if I've wall of text'd at you with a tidal wave of information at some point, can you prompt me what it was about? I kind of don't remember all of them anymore. xD;
> 
> 
> Things I remember I've discussed at length:
> 
> Coli teams, builds, and why coli can be profitable
> Festival guide
> How breeding and colors and genes work
> Loga economy
> Why Gen 1s are special
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember any more right now. Someone come tell me bits of things I've told you. xD;
> I know there were some other price/economy questions, but I don't remember about what exactly.



maybe also why light sprites are the most expensive? i see people ask that aaaalll the time!


----------



## Prabha

Xanarcah said:


> Hey everyone, I need your help. o:
> 
> 
> So I know you aaallll know I'm really wordy. Walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them.
> 
> I'm trying to compile a list of aaalll the information I keep repeating at people so that I have it to copy and paste instead of having to type it all out again and track down all the guides and everything.
> 
> So if I've wall of text'd at you with a tidal wave of information at some point, can you prompt me what it was about? I kind of don't remember all of them anymore. xD;
> 
> 
> Things I remember I've discussed at length:
> 
> Coli teams, builds, and why coli can be profitable
> Festival guide
> How breeding and colors and genes work
> Loga economy
> Why Gen 1s are special
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember any more right now. Someone come tell me bits of things I've told you. xD;
> I know there were some other price/economy questions, but I don't remember about what exactly.



Maybe you could include some info on fr slang? Like cryface, tert, UB, etc.
Agh that's all I can remember XD & you've told me a whole lot ahahaha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> --snip--


Maybe some info about each flight? (Like how you described each flight for me while I was choosing before te registration)
Some of the FR slang used a lot here like cryface, eyeburners, xxy, etc.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> -



oh and maybe about KS items? idk haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> maybe also why light sprites are the most expensive? i see people ask that aaaalll the time!





Prabha said:


> Maybe you could include some info on fr slang? Like cryface, tert, UB, etc.
> Agh that's all I can remember XD & you've told me a whole lot ahahaha





ObeseMudkipz said:


> Maybe some info about each flight? (Like how you described each flight for me while I was choosing before te registration)
> Some of the FR slang used a lot here like cryface, eyeburners, xxy, etc.





Astro0 said:


> oh and maybe about KS items? idk haha



Yes, yes, all good. : D Keep throwing more of them at me!


Also, Astro, that is an awesome Gen 1. o: And the wings look great on him right now tooooo



Makin' notes from Skype to myself in this post:
FR economy and how to make money
 I think about taking advantage of deals when they are there and stocking up on things that will be worth more later on
Festival stuff for sure
stuff like the logas
and things that will be retired
they may not be worth much now but they sure are later
festival chests


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Snip



Dominance
Fodder
What happens in those things where to flights go against each other (like the plague and firethat happened a week back) I'd like to know this actually


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Dominance
> Fodder
> What happens in those things where to flights go against each other (like the plague and firethat happened a week back) I'd like to know this actually



Excellent, these can be Dom subsections. 

Thanks!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Did you get any cookie dragons? I hear they like to breed cookie dragons over there. Especially for like, new reg windows.



No cookies yet, but I've seen quite a few of them, I love all of our Sub-Species, there are a lot of really gorgeous ones.


----------



## Alienfish

new babies


----------



## sour

Naiad said:


> Nope. Right now is for the one week release of WC scrolls, I believe. After this they're cycling out again.



... That also explains the 600+:1 gem ratio, when a few weeks ago it was at like 550:1


I should read the news and announcements


----------



## Alienfish

^me too ahah.

anyways those baby dregs are up for grabs if anyone wants x3

- - - Post Merge - - -






help again >w<


----------



## Astro0

started a new coli team even though i have like 50 other semi leveled dergs waiting to be lvl25s
also i had a dragon i was leveling for a mire 2 fodder build that is at like lvl 17 or something, but now that build doesnt work.... what should i do? tincture her to a different build? or keep going?


----------



## Alienfish

tincture tbh, especially if you are training from a certain guide and not your own build or it just don't work.


----------



## cheezyfries

anyone interested in these new hatchlings? i love them all but my lair is full.. gotta expand soon
they're free, but i'm taking black tulips for them as well ^^ 



Spoiler:  


















edit:

also, um in an attempt to make room / have less guardians (not a huge fan of them) i'm going to be giving away a pretty important dragon to me. aspen's not really pretty or anything, but he's the only dragon remaining from my first nest hatch because i exalted evergreen, his sister. he is totally free, and i'm really hoping someone will want to take him because of his hella cool black and blue color scheme >.<


Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish

good luck c:

also if anyone wants those dregs i posted for free send me a cr/write here and all yours c:


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> anyone interested in these new hatchlings? i love them all but my lair is full.. gotta expand soon
> they're free, but i'm taking black tulips for them as well ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> also, um in an attempt to make room / have less guardians (not a huge fan of them) i'm going to be giving away a pretty important dragon to me. aspen's not really pretty or anything, but he's the only dragon remaining from my first nest hatch because i exalted evergreen, his sister. he is totally free, and i'm really hoping someone will want to take him because of his hella cool black and blue color scheme >.<
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Sent some your way


----------



## sour

Ah yes, FR lag makes my day. I just want to get somethoing out of my vault for good ol' Swipp, not wait a minute until the page loads ((((


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Does anyone know a good hatchery for pastel goths? I have a Coatl Obsidian, Sky, Rose that I am trying to get a male mate for...View attachment 132549


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Ugliest of ugly Guardians were like 40k minimum when I hit the market. And they flew out of the AH in under an hour, easy. Ugly Coatls were like 90k+ each. The nicer ones were easy to sell for like 160k+. I think I expanded my lair a whole page, just so I'd have space for all my money makers. And I took Stina on as my protege at this time, too, because I wanted someone I knew to make money while I was stuck at work. xD
> 
> 
> 
> (... which actually means I made more than 12 mil that week, I never factored in how many times I expanded, only the items I bought...)



Tell me about it! I regret not expanding my lair more at that point when I actually had money, LOL. 


Xanarcah said:


> Hey everyone, I need your help. o:
> 
> 
> So I know you aaallll know I'm really wordy. Walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them.
> 
> I'm trying to compile a list of aaalll the information I keep repeating at people so that I have it to copy and paste instead of having to type it all out again and track down all the guides and everything.
> 
> So if I've wall of text'd at you with a tidal wave of information at some point, can you prompt me what it was about? I kind of don't remember all of them anymore. xD;
> 
> 
> Things I remember I've discussed at length:
> 
> Coli teams, builds, and why coli can be profitable
> Festival guide
> How breeding and colors and genes work
> Loga economy
> Why Gen 1s are special
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember any more right now. Someone come tell me bits of things I've told you. xD;
> I know there were some other price/economy questions, but I don't remember about what exactly.


Plz do a swipp reference, the ones on FR annoy me and aren't in alphabetical order /sobs/ unless i haven't found the one that is



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Does anyone know a good hatchery for pastel goths? I have a Coatl Obsidian, Sky, Rose that I am trying to get a male mate for...View attachment 132549



I've been looking for a hatchery too and it looks like i bought Oblivia's baby!!!!!!!11! & I hate you all for getting me into them At this point, I might just find similar colors and invest in geneing them up better T.T;;;; All the "pastel goth" hatcheries seem to inactive.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

gnoixaim said:


> Tell me about it! I regret not expanding my lair more at that point when I actually had money, LOL.
> 
> Plz do a swipp reference, the ones on FR annoy me and aren't in alphabetical order /sobs/ unless i haven't found the one that is
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a hatchery too and it looks like i bought Oblivia's baby!!!!!!!11! & I hate you all for getting me into them At this point, I might just find similar colors and invest in geneing them up better T.T;;;; All the "pastel goth" hatcheries seem to inactive.


Yes, I couldn't find any hatcheries.. I think I may settle for a male with a white underbelly. Messing with genes is just too costly and the only Obsidian , Sky, Rose in the AH is a Mirror  baby


----------



## sour

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yes, I couldn't find any hatcheries.. I think I may settle for a male with a white underbelly. Messing with genes is just too costly and the only Obsidian , Sky, Rose in the AH is a Mirror  baby



Maybe you could open a thread in the Dragon Wanted forum? You'll probably get bombarded with pings though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> also, um in an attempt to make room / have less guardians (not a huge fan of them) i'm going to be giving away a pretty important dragon to me. aspen's not really pretty or anything, but he's the only dragon remaining from my first nest hatch because i exalted evergreen, his sister. he is totally free, and i'm really hoping someone will want to take him because of his hella cool black and blue color scheme >.<
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



If you can't find a home I would be willing to take him. ^u^ I really like the black and blue combo and might be able to gene him.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you can't find a home I would be willing to take him. ^u^ I really like the black and blue combo and might be able to gene him.



Kaydee, would you be willing to sell your whiskers that are in the AH for treasure instead of gems at the 1 to 600 rate? Actually how about 70k? I just don't have any gems right now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Kaydee, would you be willing to sell your whiskers that are in the AH for treasure instead of gems at the 1 to 600 rate?



Definitely. That'd be 59400t I believe.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Definitely. That'd be 59400t I believe.



Thank you! Sent you 70k.  I find it impossible to hold onto gems


----------



## sour

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you! Sent you 70k.  I find it impossible to hold onto gems



Gems are like water


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you! Sent you 70k.  I find it impossible to hold onto gems



Ditto. I spend them like crazy. >.< 

ALSO for anybody that sees anything I'm selling feel free to make me an offer, cause I will likely take it, I spend so much time listing and re-listing things for them to just sit in the AH in perpetuity. So if you want something lmk!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sour said:


> Gems are like water



BTW sour, I'm selling 500 more tbt. 

(I just spent all the money I was trying to save from our last transaction on a liar expand and now I'm broke again. RIP)


----------



## sour

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Ditto. I spend them like crazy. >.<
> 
> ALSO for anybody that sees anything I'm selling feel free to make me an offer, cause I will likely take it, I spend so much time listing and re-listing things for them to just sit in the AH in perpetuity. So if you want something lmk!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> BTW sour, I'm selling 500 more tbt.
> 
> (I just spent all the money I was trying to save from our last transaction on a liar expand and now I'm broke again. RIP)



500BTB are 100kT, I'd love to trade. And FR needs to include a button that lets you relist and expired auction asap.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sour said:


> 500BTB are 100kT, I'd love to trade. And FR needs to include a button that lets you relist and expired auction asap.



Sending now (it's TurtBurglar in case you forgot)


----------



## sour

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sending now (it's TurtBurglar in case you forgot)



Sent the T. How much is your next lair expansion?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

sour said:


> Gems are like water



What area do you go to grind in for treasure? Do you autosell your loot? I have been exalting like mad for a dom push and have been getting horrid loot drops. Also congratulations on your Yeti!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

>.< 245k But hopefully I can hold myself back from buying more dregs until my birthday. >.<


----------



## sour

PrayingMantis10 said:


> What area do you go to grind in for treasure? Do you autosell your loot? I have been exalting like mad for a dom push and have been getting horrid loot drops. Also congratulations on your Yeti!



Harpy's Roost. Highest treasure amount if I autosell Food, Materials and Other. I put the Familiars on the AH, some of them are fetch a nice amount of treasure. 
Thank you, I was screaming internally for a minute after the realization set in, heh.
What flight are you in? You may have mentioned a few pages back, but my memory is ****e :S

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> >.< 245k But hopefully I can hold myself back from buying more dregs until my birthday. >.<



Ick, and from there on it goes up and up and up. Just store it all in your vault and avoid the AH, MP and any Sales forums.


----------



## kaitastrophe

hiya guys! i'm back >v<​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sour said:


> Ick, and from there on it goes up and up and up. Just store it all in your vault and avoid the AH, MP and any Sales forums.



Yep, that's what I did this last time, i put 200k of it away and just kept spending what I would make >.< and then I had to buy my lair expand.. So horrible!


----------



## kaitastrophe

any lightning here? just so ya know, you'll be recieving a new member in july 20th c:​


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> Harpy's Roost. Highest treasure amount if I autosell Food, Materials and Other. I put the Familiars on the AH, some of them are fetch a nice amount of treasure.
> Thank you, I was screaming internally for a minute after the realization set in, heh.
> What flight are you in? You may have mentioned a few pages back, but my memory is ****e :S
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ick, and from there on it goes up and up and up. Just store it all in your vault and avoid the AH, MP and any Sales forums.



Psstt, sell your food in the AH instead. Fire's for like 12-15k per stack. Or on the forums for 20t/point. Math it out and see which gives you a better profit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm yes, phone typing is best typing.


----------



## kaitastrophe

psst, Xanarcah...
Hows that guide coming along? c:


----------



## rosabelle

Question: is it worth getting a dragon with the farming build(the 129 str/50 qck one) or its alright just having the kelp beds build?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> psst, Xanarcah...
> Hows that guide coming along? c:



Psstt I'm at work right now, so I'll do more on it later. XD

 It's less of a guide and more of a place for me to store all the things I've already said, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Question: is it worth getting a dragon with the farming build(the 129 str/50 qck one) or its alright just having the kelp beds build?



Depends on if you like farming in the roost or not.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Question:
I'm looking at Swipp Swaps pinglist thread, but how does it work exactly? (Swipp Swaps)
Also, it says
Glossy Duskrat= Duskrat x175
Does that mean that if you give him a Glossy Duskrat he'll give you 175 duskrats??


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Question:
> I'm looking at Swipp Swaps pinglist thread, but how does it work exactly? (Swipp Swaps)
> Also, it says
> Glossy Duskrat= Duskrat x175
> Does that mean that if you give him a Glossy Duskrat he'll give you 175 duskrats??



It's the other way around actually. Duskrats are early obtainable from gathering, the glossy Duskrat is an exclusive familiar


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Depends on if you like farming in the roost or not.


Ooh so its mostly for the roost?  I was rereading culex guide again and he said he uses the farming build for golem workshop idk I just feel like I want the farming build just in case I need it. ;__;


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> It's the other way around actually. Duskrats are early obtainable from gathering, the glossy Duskrat is an exclusive familiar



So, you give him 175 duskrats and you get a Glossy Duskrat in return?
I wanna see what swaps im going to be in the pinglist for.
i want shiny familiars


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Ooh so its mostly for the roost?  I was rereading culex guide again and he said he uses the farming build for golem workshop idk I just feel like I want the farming build just in case I need it. ;__;



Hmm, might want to ask gnoixaim about that, she has more workshop experience than I do. I just use my farming team for the lower/mid levels


----------



## kaitastrophe

//cries
I HAVE NO QUESTIONS TO ASK *sob*
Oh yeah... I have everything but a USERNAME!
Help, anybody? ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I HAVE A QUESTION!!
Whats CR? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT!!
Im missing one more thing...
A name for my progenitor >c<
Ok I PROMISE thats all uwu


----------



## Irarina

Naming a dragon is never an easy task. I have so many unnamed dragons in my lair. They are permanent residence but yay, no names...


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, might want to ask gnoixaim about that, she has more workshop experience than I do. I just use my farming team for the lower/mid levels



I see.  thanks anyway.  might level one at some point.



pandycake said:


> //cries
> I HAVE NO QUESTIONS TO ASK *sob*
> Oh yeah... I have everything but a USERNAME!
> Help, anybody? ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I HAVE A QUESTION!!
> Whats CR? c:



CR is crossroads



Irarina said:


> Naming a dragon is never an easy task. I have so many unnamed dragons in my lair. They are permanent residence but yay, no names...



I feel the same sometimes haha ~(-_-)~ don't worry you'll think of something up!


----------



## Irarina

rosabelle said:


> I feel the same sometimes haha ~(-_-)~ don't worry you'll think of something up!



I wish they have namesssss when I see my lair.


----------



## gnoixaim

rosabelle said:


> Ooh so its mostly for the roost?  I was rereading culex guide again and he said he uses the farming build for golem workshop idk I just feel like I want the farming build just in case I need it. ;__;





Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, might want to ask gnoixaim about that, she has more workshop experience than I do. I just use my farming team for the lower/mid levels



Hello 8)

Right now both my dragons (DPS-wise) I use for Golem Workshop are stated as Kiena's multi-purpose build and they work just fine (alongside a healer, of course) So....I guess I don't think it's necessary to have a 'farming build' just to do Golem : )

At this point since the Mire's update messed everything up - I might restat my other girl to be Culex's farming and see how that goes.


----------



## Alienfish

help


----------



## Lancelot

I just randomize my names until I find something nice


----------



## Alienfish

I have a certain theme for my names and colors, I don't like it too random


----------



## sour

Xanarcah said:


> Psstt, sell your food in the AH instead. Fire's for like 12-15k per stack. Or on the forums for 20t/point. Math it out and see which gives you a better profit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hmm yes, phone typing is best typing.



I'm too impatient to list and re-list everything separately :s


----------



## kaitastrophe

Eeek....
TRIVIA TIME! *dances*
What is your most FAVORITE dragon in your LAIR?
What is the UGLIEST dragon in your LAIR?
Do your dragons have a THEME? If so, what is it?


----------



## Dasbreenee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> That would be great! Do you have a pinglist for your hatchlings?



Hey you're back! I thought you went missing I haven't seen you around, haha.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Dasbreenee said:


> Hey you're back! I thought you went missing I haven't seen you around, haha.



only for this, only for this..


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> only for this, only for this..



One of us, one of us ~


----------



## Irarina

My fellow Arcane's member send me this beautiful dragon for free to exalt. I cry. I can't seem to exalt her TT_TT


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Hello 8)
> 
> Right now both my dragons (DPS-wise) I use for Golem Workshop are stated as Kiena's multi-purpose build and they work just fine (alongside a healer, of course) So....I guess I don't think it's necessary to have a 'farming build' just to do Golem : )
> 
> At this point since the Mire's update messed everything up - I might restat my other girl to be Culex's farming and see how that goes.



I knew I could count on you ~

It's nice that the only stone difference between Mire and the other glass cannon builds is haste.


----------



## Alienfish

- Probably Mosura or any of my rainbow ones. <3

Ugliest idk maybe Palak but not getting rid of him lel

Rainbows and rain


----------



## kaitastrophe

YAAAS RAINBOW DREGS FTW XD


----------



## rosabelle

gnoixaim said:


> Hello 8)
> 
> Right now both my dragons (DPS-wise) I use for Golem Workshop are stated as Kiena's multi-purpose build and they work just fine (alongside a healer, of course) So....I guess I don't think it's necessary to have a 'farming build' just to do Golem : )
> 
> At this point since the Mire's update messed everything up - I might restat my other girl to be Culex's farming and see how that goes.



I see.  thank you!  I followed culex's guide and maybe I should have put the 1 point in qck to vit. -_-

Yea, a lot of people say the same thing. Maybe there will be a new build for it.


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> YAAAS RAINBOW DREGS FTW XD



yes peace ^^v

also i kinda like Tsukiyama but it's not for Tokyo Ghoul lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> yes peace ^^v
> 
> also i kinda like Tsukiyama but it's not for Tokyo Ghoul lol


???
Is that an anime? If it is, then I have no idea what youre talking about >c<
I know nothing of anime


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> ???
> Is that an anime? If it is, then I have no idea what youre talking about >c<
> I know nothing of anime



Tokyo Ghoul is manga/anime series and someone here *cough* thought it was from that lel


----------



## sour

pandycake said:


> Eeek....
> TRIVIA TIME! *dances*
> What is your most FAVORITE dragon in your LAIR?
> What is the UGLIEST dragon in your LAIR?
> Do your dragons have a THEME? If so, what is it?








The apple of my eye. A G1 project that cost me so many gems but was well worth it. She holds a very special place in my lair, and I view her as the clan leader. Definitely my number 1 favourite.

The ugliest dragon in my lair is my second randomly generated progen:





Yeah, ntyvm. But I can't exalt her, never ever.


My dragons don't have a theme, I buy whatever dragon catches my eye. But most of them have all their colours in the same colour range.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Irarina said:


> My fellow Arcane's member send me this beautiful dragon for free to exalt. I cry. I can't seem to exalt her TT_TT



lol. Then don't exalt her. If you just want a home for her she can come live with my XXX gold dregs. I can always give you a homely dragon to exalt.lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I knew I could count on you ~
> 
> It's nice that the only stone difference between Mire and the other glass cannon builds is haste.



I use a mage and  2 glass cannons in the Golem workshop with no problems...  having said that now that I can successfully go there  I find it boring.lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> yes peace ^^v
> 
> also i kinda like Tsukiyama but it's not for Tokyo Ghoul lol





sour said:


> The apple of my eye. A G1 project that cost me so many gems but was well worth it. She holds a very special place in my lair, and I view her as the clan leader. Definitely my number 1 favourite.
> 
> The ugliest dragon in my lair is my second randomly generated progen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ntyvm. But I can't exalt her, never ever.
> 
> 
> My dragons don't have a theme, I buy whatever dragon catches my eye. But most of them have all their colours in the same colour range.



Oh my... She is precious


----------



## sour

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Then don't exalt her. If you just want a home for her she can come live with my XXX gold dregs. I can always give you a homely dragon to exalt.lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I use a mage and  2 glass cannons in the Golem workshop with no problems...  having said that now that I can successfully go there  I find it boring.lol



Taking notes over here... Seems like I have to tincture some L25s.



pandycake said:


> Oh my... She is precious



Heh thanks. My vault is still bleeding. NO RAGRETS THO


----------



## Alienfish

Hah.. still training Tsukiyama cause I can't sell or exalt(for t) anyways  Might make her some kinda mage when done.


----------



## Forek

Anyone wanna buy my adults? I need space to breed lol


----------



## Lancelot

These 2 were my favourites before I got banned-


----------



## Forek

Wow those look pretty good


Anyone having trouble exalting dragons? Some reason i cant exalt any.


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> yes peace ^^v
> 
> also i kinda like Tsukiyama but it's not for Tokyo Ghoul lol



//quietly sobs in the distance

Tsukiyama shuu <3 tres bien

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Tokyo Ghoul is manga/anime series and someone here *cough* thought it was from that lel



WHO ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> ???
> Is that an anime? If it is, then I have no idea what youre talking about >c<
> I know nothing of anime


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> any lightning here? just so ya know, you'll be recieving a new member in july 20th c:​



psst can't wait to see you there 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


>



HARRRMOOONYY
he's what makes Tokyo ghoul, Tokyo ghoul.


----------



## Lancelot

Prabha said:


> psst can't wait to see you there




2 new members, actually


----------



## Forek

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 2 new members, actually



Make an account at somebody else's house lol so you can have 2


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 2 new members, actually



Oops I almost forgot XD yayyy! but be warned.. There are *many* spreadsheets


----------



## Lancelot

Forek said:


> Make an account at somebody else's house lol so you can have 2



Ermmm no. Why would I do that? o.e


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha .. lol you ofc.

also going nanners with pretty dregs halp


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Forek said:


> Wow those look pretty good
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble exalting dragons? Some reason i cant exalt any.



Nope. I have been exalting 25 dragons a day this week. What is the problem exactly? What is your Fr name?


----------



## Forek

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ermmm no. Why would I do that? o.e



Different ip address = Won't get banned because of your sibling

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Nope. I have been exalting 25 dragons a day this week. What is the problem exactly? What is your Fr name?



Blazetorch


----------



## kaitastrophe

EEEK WHYYYY JULY 20TH COME SOONERR //sob


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Forek said:


> Different ip address = Won't get banned because of your sibling
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Blazetorch



I don't see familiars or clothing on your dregs. You should be able to exalt them all except the 2 on your nest.But frankly you will get around 2400 treasure for exalting them if you don't level them first .They will all sell quickly for 8k as fodder on the AH this week due to the Dom fight.


----------



## Forek

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I don't see familiars or clothing on your dregs. You should be able to exalt them all except the 2 on your nest.But frankly you will get around 2400 treasure for exalting them if you don't level them first .They will all sell quickly for 8k as fodder on the AH this week due to the Dom fight.



Sure, ill put them up.


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sent some your way



thank you so much!! let me know if you'd like anything in return 

(wait i remember you asking for the white hummingbird things, if you still want the only one i have, let me know hahah)

thanks to prayingmantis's awesome donation, i am now looking for 25 tulips! ahah so closeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you can't find a home I would be willing to take him. ^u^ I really like the black and blue combo and might be able to gene him.



yay!! i'd love to see him gened, i'm just too poor for that.. send a crossroad for one treasure whenever you're ready!


----------



## Forek

I put them up. I didn't put the ones with patterns because i wanna see if anyone wants them first.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> thank you so much!! let me know if you'd like anything in return
> 
> (wait i remember you asking for the white hummingbird things, if you still want the only one i have, let me know hahah)
> 
> thanks to prayingmantis's awesome donation, i am now looking for 25 tulips! ahah so closeeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! i'd love to see him gened, i'm just too poor for that.. send a crossroad for one treasure whenever you're ready!



lol. It's cool. I had all of 11 hummingbirds and I needed 175 for Swipps but... Swipps asked for them ( for the hummingbird familiar)  today so I sold them all in the AH .


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hi ^^
Anybody have any cute pastel dregs that they can hold for me until july 20th?
i have a few specific colors in mind, so just ask me >v<
also, im willing to pay, mostly IGB but I have some tbt too c:
Also, @Irarina, I got started on your dreg bios >v<
Sorry it took me so long!!
Youll (hopefully) have 'em before Friday, if not, late Saturday night.
Sorry, im just really busy >u<


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Forek said:


> I put them up. I didn't put the ones with patterns because i wanna see if anyone wants them first.



lmao. I see they sold already.


----------



## Forek

Lol that was like 10 minutes.


----------



## Prabha

Ok did anyone see the new accents for SDs that piney released??
I am in love, and just ordered one. I got the rainbow <3


----------



## Lancelot

Prabha said:


> Ok did anyone see the new accents for SDs that piney released??
> I am in love, and just ordered one. I got the rainbow <3



They are amazing omfg. I really want the blue one ;u;


----------



## kaitastrophe

Here are the colors/color combos I like/I'm looking for:


Spoiler



Midnight Iridescent/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke

Midnight Crystal/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke

Lavender Crystal/Rose Shimmer/Stonewash Underbelly

Thistle Crystal/Splash Shimmer/Seafoam Smoke

Shadow Crystal/Pink Facet/Lemon Circuit

Violet Crystal/Pink Facet/Banana Circuit

Sky Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/White Smoke

Lavender Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Maize Smoke

Seafoam Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/Maize Gembond

Midnight Iridescent/Ivory Shimmer/Ivory Gembond

Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Gold Smoke

Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Banana Smoke

Brown Iridescent/Fire Shimmer/Gold Gembond

or any combination of the above colors! ^^;



I believe that's all! Sorry for the HUGE list!
I dont have a set breed, but my favorites are Imperials and Nocturnes 
Of course, the rarer the breed/colors, the more I'm willing to pay!
Thanks ^^;


----------



## Forek

This dreg is like conveniently the same colors.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Forek said:


> This dreg is like conveniently the same colors.



Really? >v<


----------



## Forek

Yeah its white, grey, and obsidian. Almost the same color.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dreg, looks like gargoyle :3


----------



## kaitastrophe

Forek said:


> Yeah its white, grey, and obsidian. Almost the same color.



Oh, cool >c<


----------



## kaitastrophe

pandycake said:


> Here are the colors/color combos I like/I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Iridescent/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke
> 
> Midnight Crystal/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke
> 
> Lavender Crystal/Rose Shimmer/Stonewash Underbelly
> 
> Thistle Crystal/Splash Shimmer/Seafoam Smoke
> 
> Shadow Crystal/Pink Facet/Lemon Circuit
> 
> Violet Crystal/Pink Facet/Banana Circuit
> 
> Sky Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/White Smoke
> 
> Lavender Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Maize Smoke
> 
> Seafoam Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/Maize Gembond
> 
> Midnight Iridescent/Ivory Shimmer/Ivory Gembond
> 
> Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Gold Smoke
> 
> Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Banana Smoke
> 
> Brown Iridescent/Fire Shimmer/Gold Gembond
> 
> or any combination of the above colors! ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's all! Sorry for the HUGE list!
> I dont have a set breed, but my favorites are Imperials and Nocturnes
> Of course, the rarer the breed/colors, the more I'm willing to pay!
> Thanks ^^;



^^


----------



## Alienfish

hhhhh <3 pink floyd reference had to get lel might put it on Ame but idk






some eyeburner i got off AH

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dont like that clown too much but hey.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Noiru said:


> hhhhh <3 pink floyd reference had to get lel might put it on Ame but idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some eyeburner i got off AH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i dont like that clown too much but hey.



Wow, they're so beautiful :O
Nice dregs


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> Hi ^^
> Anybody have any cute pastel dregs that they can hold for me until july 20th?
> i have a few specific colors in mind, so just ask me >v<
> also, im willing to pay, mostly IGB but I have some tbt too c:
> Also, @Irarina, I got started on your dreg bios >v<
> Sorry it took me so long!!
> Youll (hopefully) have 'em before Friday, if not, late Saturday night.
> Sorry, im just really busy >u<



Naa, I am in no hurry. Have fun writing them I think my grammar has gone worse these days.


----------



## Alienfish

@pandycakes ya i dont really like clown too much but for now 

that moon one is a skin but i like it x3


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> Naa, I am in no hurry. Have fun writing them I think my grammar has gone worse these days.


Oh, good, good ^^
Thats puts a load off my shoulder, hahaha.

@Noiru, I dont like clown either ;-;
i have a phobia of them in real life
ive never been a fan of seraph either, but eh.


----------



## Alienfish

ya ill keep the guy for now but if i find better magenta/leaf peeps i'll exalt probs 

ya i hate clowns irl also i was referring to the gene but it's hard to make it look good on dregs tbh


----------



## Prabha

Monkey D Luffy said:


> They are amazing omfg. I really want the blue one ;u;



I saw that one! I liked that one as well..and wanted to get it but.. My wallet isn't letting me.
;-;


----------



## kaitastrophe

@Noiru, yes, i knew you were talking about the gene >u<
thats why i said im not a fan of seraph either. anyways, good luck!!


----------



## Naiad

Prabha said:


> I saw that one! I liked that one as well..and wanted to get it but.. My wallet isn't letting me.
> ;-;









- - - Post Merge - - -

@Xan

Saw this Pastel on Tumblr that has a relatively low bid right now, maybe you'd be interested? XYX Rose/Splash/Rose Auction Here


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Xan
> 
> Saw this Pastel on Tumblr that has a relatively low bid right now, maybe you'd be interested? XYX Rose/Splash/Rose Auction Here



omfg i saw that girl too, was tempted to bid even though its going to sky rocket soon ahaha


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Xan
> 
> Saw this Pastel on Tumblr that has a relatively low bid right now, maybe you'd be interested? XYX Rose/Splash/Rose Auction Here



Nice! I kind of want it, but I have so many other Gen 1s I need to focus on. D : is rose going out of style? I found this one in the AH for 15k the other day.






- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> omfg i saw that girl too, was tempted to bid even though its going to sky rocket soon ahaha



Do it! You never know, you might be able to get a good deal ~


----------



## Dasbreenee

Do people want gen 1 dragons badly or something?


----------



## Naiad

Dasbreenee said:


> Do people want gen 1 dragons badly or something?



Not everyone values Gen Ones, but yeah, there's a sizable amount of people who adore them.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Naiad said:


> Not everyone values Gen Ones, but yeah, there's a sizable amount of people who adore them.



Nice to know. I believe I have a couple. Not very nice looking though. Haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Dasbreenee said:


> Nice to know. I believe I have a couple. Not very nice looking though. Haha



A lot of people get them to gene up and make look nice, I know I've scattered a few as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

Soooo... When did Dracolich hit over 800g and 470k?


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Soooo... When did Dracolich hit over 800g and 470k?



Oh my god - to sell mine or not.

** I just looked up a couple of random Wildclaw accents and I feel like they're just skyrocketing due to the breed change scroll being out ???????


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Oh my god - to sell mine or not.
> 
> ** I just looked up a couple of random Wildclaw accents and I feel like they're just skyrocketing due to the breed change scroll being out ???????



Oooh that's right, big popularity due to the breed scroll. Herp derp. o: *Xan forgot*

Dracolich is the accent that I somehow managed to buy like, a dozen of from the AH, while trying to make money, and then the price fell and I couldn't sell them without taking a big loss. I had been playing for like, 1 month, it was a devastating loss for me. xD; So I decided to keep them and sit on them since I couldn't sell them after the big price drop. 

And now they're worth bank. 

This is why I have enormous faith in retired items.


----------



## Xanarcah

So~ I've been hearing whispers about a big Light vs Nature rematch in August. o: Is this true, guys?


----------



## rosabelle

idk are we allowed to say if it is or its not don't mind me LOL


----------



## Astro0

heyy FR @ me when you let me delete messages.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> idk are we allowed to say if it is or its not don't mind me LOL



I already got confirmation and the dates. xD It's not a surprise ambush battle, it's a match that's been set up, so I don't really see why dates are top secret. 

Mostly I want to gear up in advance so I can make bank throw lots and lots of leveled dragons to one of the flights~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> heyy FR @ me when you let me delete messages.



Ohh, so this is a site wide issue after all? .-. It's the same for me and Sakura. I wonder what caused it...


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Ohh, so this is a site wide issue after all? .-. It's the same for me and Sakura. I wonder what caused it...



yeah, i think so, i've seen a few people on tumblr complaining about it too. Not incredibly annoying, just a little inconvenient haha!


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I already got confirmation and the dates. xD It's not a surprise ambush battle, it's a match that's been set up, so I don't really see why dates are top secret.
> 
> Mostly I want to gear up in advance so I can make bank throw lots and lots of leveled dragons to one of the flights~



Oh okay xD I dont really know if it was okay since its going to be my first participating in these kind of things haha. But yea, there you go~

time to clean up the AH of hatchlings


----------



## Astro0

just cleared my cache and i can delete messages now!


----------



## Lancelot

10 moar days .-.

This is going slowly


----------



## Alienfish

It's not worse than breeding cooldown 

Also I removed that clown pattern, thank dregs they are not expensive...






much better

- - - Post Merge - - -

also y u marigold flowerfall expensive well better save up


----------



## sour

I managed to snag two WC scrolls before they cycled out. The question is, do I keep them and wait until prices rise so high I'll be rolling in the gems and treasure OR use them myself because I friggin love G1 WCs?



Also signing up to the GASP ping list was really really daft


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> I managed to snag two WC scrolls before they cycled out. The question is, do I keep them and wait until prices rise so high I'll be rolling in the gems and treasure OR use them myself because I friggin love G1 WCs?
> 
> 
> 
> Also signing up to the GASP ping list was really really daft



Eh if you want the wc's use them, or if you want to sell hold on I guess it depends if you want the t lol.


----------



## rosabelle

Noiru said:


> It's not worse than breeding cooldown
> 
> Also I removed that clown pattern, thank dregs they are not expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also y u marigold flowerfall expensive well better save up



omg your lair is filled of rainbow dragons *u*



sour said:


> I managed to snag two WC scrolls before they cycled out. The question is, do I keep them and wait until prices rise so high I'll be rolling in the gems and treasure OR use them myself because I friggin love G1 WCs?
> 
> Also signing up to the GASP ping list was really really daft



Maybe you can use the other one and then sell the other one?  

---

twf an exalted dragon gives you gems. Yaaaas


----------



## Alienfish

@rosabelle 

yass 

with that, if anyone wants Kurenai, Aoku or Hoseki I might sell them. just let me know though cause i have to move around the familiars

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ill be a bit offline during tomorrow and later today cause we're having peeps over so ya just lmk in some way


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> I managed to snag two WC scrolls before they cycled out. The question is, do I keep them and wait until prices rise so high I'll be rolling in the gems and treasure OR use them myself because I friggin love G1 WCs?
> 
> 
> 
> Also signing up to the GASP ping list was really really daft



Well, if you use one and sell the other when it's worth double the MP price, then it will be like a free Scroll, right?


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 10 moar days .-.
> 
> This is going slowly



OMG SO TRUEEE
//sobs
I JUST WANT TO PLAY FLIGHT RISING YO


----------



## FancyThat

Finally expanded, it's so expensive now and I'm not even near complete lol.


----------



## kaitastrophe

TRIVIA TIME!! *waves flag in the air*

WHAT IS YOUR CURRENT FLIGHT AND WHAT DO YOU LIKE BEST ABOUT IT?

WHAT ARE THE THINGS/PEOPLE IN YOUR FLIGHT THAT MAY CONVINCE PEOPLE TO JOIN? (i.e. Wishing well, very nice people, etc.)


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## kaitastrophe

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm in Ice.  And we're the _coolest_.
> 
> Besides all the puns... Probably the eyes or dominance. We're one of the bigger Dom flights.


Cool! You guys sound pretty _chill_
badum tiss~


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> TRIVIA TIME!! *waves flag in the air*
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR CURRENT FLIGHT AND WHAT DO YOU LIKE BEST ABOUT IT?
> 
> WHAT ARE THE THINGS/PEOPLE IN YOUR FLIGHT THAT MAY CONVINCE PEOPLE TO JOIN? (i.e. Wishing well, very nice people, etc.)



I love Arcane because it's pink xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pandycake said:


> TRIVIA TIME!! *waves flag in the air*
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR CURRENT FLIGHT AND WHAT DO YOU LIKE BEST ABOUT IT?
> 
> WHAT ARE THE THINGS/PEOPLE IN YOUR FLIGHT THAT MAY CONVINCE PEOPLE TO JOIN? (i.e. Wishing well, very nice people, etc.)



I am in the Shadow Flight. And I love the purple eyes, gothy aesthetic that goes along with it, all of our Sub-Species (they're all really gorgeous), and I really love the community in the forum even though I've just started posting in there, the people are really generous.


----------



## Irarina

New hatchlings for today. Anyone interested?


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> New hatchlings for today. Anyone interested?



PSSSST!!
Today I FINALLY have some free time, so imma work on the bios now >v<
procrastination at its best


----------



## kaitastrophe

@Irarina 
I finished Cymeri's bio!
Hope you like it! (I PM'ed it you.)
And woah, it took me less than I expected >v<
Only half an hour! Its a rough draft though, tell me if you want me to change it a bit.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Astro0 said:


> yeah, i think so, i've seen a few people on tumblr complaining about it too. Not incredibly annoying, just a little inconvenient haha!



Ha ha oops. I see you figured it out


----------



## Forek

Why is ambush not working? I feel like i wasted 40k with that.


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> Why is ambush not working? I feel like i wasted 40k with that.



There is a glitch with Ambush. The first Ambush on the first dragon in the lineup that has Ambush(es) doesn't work. This is why a fully stoned team of 3 dragons will only go 8 times in a row instead of 9. 

Unfortunately, you'll need to equip a second Ambush to that or another dragon to start feeling the effects. .-.


----------



## Forek

Xanarcah said:


> There is a glitch with Ambush. The first Ambush on the first dragon in the lineup that has Ambush(es) doesn't work. This is why a fully stoned team of 3 dragons will only go 8 times in a row instead of 9.
> 
> Unfortunately, you'll need to equip a second Ambush to that or another dragon to start feeling the effects. .-.



Ah maybe I'll just change the lineup xD I can only afford like one anyways, have any ideas how to make quick treasure?


----------



## Xanarcah

Forek said:


> Ah maybe I'll just change the lineup xD I can only afford like one anyways, have any ideas how to make quick treasure?



Stomp through the lower levels of the Coliseum and hoardsell the materials. Sell the familiars in the AH, they're 3k each for the lowest value familiars. 

Also, convert stuff in Baldwin's cauldron. I see people paying really good money for the stuff you get from just converting junk.


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone still looking at nice Gen 1s?

I was trawling through the AH today and found some that were pretty nice looking!




Spoiler: Gen 1s







Teal/Rose/Teal





Teal/Violet/Lemon





Ice/Obsidian/Violet





Ice/Black/Magenta





Ice/Coal/pink





Tomato/Blue/Lemon
Eyeburnerrrr





Caribbean/Leaf/Spring


----------



## Forek

I would consider but im poor rn so thats outta the question


----------



## Naiad

yoooo

can anyone check the price on these for me?









I'm particularly interested in the two Pastel Goths, haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone still looking at nice Gen 1s?
> 
> I was trawling through the AH today and found some that were pretty nice looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gen 1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Rose/Teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Violet/Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Obsidian/Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Black/Magenta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Coal/pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomato/Blue/Lemon
> Eyeburnerrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribbean/Leaf/Spring



UNF. They're all so pretty. I still don't know what to do with my WC, I really want to find a nice GEN 1 but I don't know if I want to WC my pretty girly fae or not >.< Cause I am already going to upgrade him to a iri body from the stripes I hastefully gened him with... And his colors are really pretty...So conflicted!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> yoooo
> 
> can anyone check the price on these for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the two Pastel Goths, haha




IN order they are 25000 for the fae, 90000 for the mirror, and 100000 for the guard.


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> yoooo
> 
> can anyone check the price on these for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the two Pastel Goths, haha



Fae 250k
Mirror 90k
Guardian 100k

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> UNF. They're all so pretty. I still don't know what to do with my WC, I really want to find a nice GEN 1 but I don't know if I want to WC my pretty girly fae or not >.< Cause I am already going to upgrade him to a iri body from the stripes I hastefully gened him with... And his colors are really pretty...So conflicted!



Which Fae were you thinking of WCing? : D


----------



## Naiad

//squints at the guardian and mirror

_I want them_
I put out an ad on Tumblr, but if anyone could buy those two for me, it'd be greatly appreciated! I'll pay you back ASAP


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> //squints at the guardian and mirror
> 
> _I want them_
> I put out an ad on Tumblr, but if anyone could buy those two for me, it'd be greatly appreciated! I'll pay you back ASAP



Done and done. : D 

They'll make a really nice pair together, regardless of whether or not you end up breeding them. The colors are greeaat. 



I kind of want that Teal/Rose/Teal...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ohh that parda familiar looks nice


----------



## Xanarcah

Live update is updating~!


----------



## Astro0

omfg so i am definitely going to collect those lovebirds iushfiasdgf they're so cute!
Parda looks super cute too guh
i have such a love hate relationship with these live updates tbh


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Done and done. : D
> 
> They'll make a really nice pair together, regardless of whether or not you end up breeding them. The colors are greeaat.
> 
> I kind of want that Teal/Rose/Teal...



//sobs onto u

you should buy him :^))

the new lovebird is adorable!! Reminds me of the ones I got just last week, haha:


----------



## Xanarcah

*Sees that Drown is a new Swipp ingredient*

I wonder if I have any of those in my vault...


*Checks vault*

*Finds 48 Drown stones*

Mmmm yessss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Which Fae were you thinking of WCing? : D



I was thinking of doing this handsome fella. I've checked out how he would look and he'd be gorgeous, but I am so conflicted. I have a Rose/Red Noc to breed with him, but she has an ugly tert so I don't want to gene his tert until I get him a better suited mate anyways.(I think I'm gunna give him Gembond when I do.)


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> //sobs onto u
> 
> you should buy him :^))
> 
> the new lovebird is adorable!! Reminds me of the ones I got just last week, haha:



i am SCREAMING THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL????? holy ****, what are their names?? i need to boop their heads and give them kisses omg (i'm sorry i just love birds so much, and i've been away from my pet budgie for a week and its difficult haha)

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone know if people are at lvl 7 alchemy yet/what the recipies are?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FFF I need that Mana Relic.. It fits all my babes since they're all purple!


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> //sobs onto u
> 
> you should buy him :^))
> 
> the new lovebird is adorable!! Reminds me of the ones I got just last week, haha:



I want tooooo but I have that Ice/Cari/Ice boy to gene too. And a White/Crimson/Gold Gen 1 waiting for me. .-. The list never ends. 

And AAAAAAAAA CHUBBY BIRDIES!


----------



## Forek

We used to have the sweetest cockatail. He had lived for 16 years, so sad. Everytime my uncle would come home he would sing for awhile. So sad thinking about it.  Miss you bird!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ALSO, I know there are a few different lists of all the things you need for Swipp but are there some where they ping when there are updates? Cause I need to sign-up if so, I need my list to remain complete since I just started collecting the Swipp/Alchemy stuff instead of just hoard selling everything besides all of the gemstones >.<


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> i am SCREAMING THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL????? holy ****, what are their names?? i need to boop their heads and give them kisses omg (i'm sorry i just love birds so much, and i've been away from my pet budgie for a week and its difficult haha)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> anyone know if people are at lvl 7 alchemy yet/what the recipies are?



i dONT KNOW??
AHHHHH IVE HAD THEM FOR A WEEK AND IVE JUST BEEN USING THE BLUE ONE AND THE GREEN ONE BYE

i need help
I hope you get back to your budgie soon! My dad used to breed them, they're all so cute qvq

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I want tooooo but I have that Ice/Cari/Ice boy to gene too. And a White/Crimson/Gold Gen 1 waiting for me. .-. The list never ends.
> 
> And AAAAAAAAA CHUBBY BIRDIES!



remember to always 





*winks at Crys/Shim/Smoke*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> We used to have the sweetest cockatail. He had lived for 16 years, so sad. Everytime my uncle would come home he would sing for awhile. So sad thinking about it.  Miss you bird!!!



I'm so sorry! What was his name?


----------



## Forek

Naiad said:


> i dONT KNOW??
> AHHHHH IVE HAD THEM FOR A WEEK AND IVE JUST BEEN USING THE BLUE ONE AND THE GREEN ONE BYE
> 
> i need help
> I hope you get back to your budgie soon! My dad used to breed them, they're all so cute qvq
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> remember to always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *winks at Crys/Shim/Smoke*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! What was his name?



His name was bird lol thats what my grandpa named him. Too bad he didn't know how to fly though cause his wing was clipped when my grandpa found him. Remember one time he got himself on the ceiling??? I was like how is that possible lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just like casually walking on thhe ceiling was like woah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> His name was bird lol thats what my grandpa named him. Too bad he didn't know how to fly though cause his wing was clipped when my grandpa found him. Remember one time he got himself on the ceiling??? I was like how is that possible lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just like casually walking on thhe ceiling was like woah



Birb magic. I had two Budgies that were buttholes, named Sky and Pickle, I let them fly around my room and stuff and they liked the ceiling fan and hiding under my dresser... They also really liked pooping on the walls.


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Birb magic. I had two Budgies that were buttholes, named Sky and Pickle, I let them fly around my room and stuff and they liked the ceiling fan and hiding under my dresser... They also really liked pooping on the walls.



How the heck do they poop on the walls? xD I know som birds can like grapple on to the walls? I don't know how thats possible. But the thought of having a bird under the dresser oh god i would freak out if i looked under a dresser n a bird was staring at me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> How the heck do they poop on the walls? xD I know som birds can like grapple on to the walls? I don't know how thats possible



the mystery of birb magic can't be explained, I have no idea, they would poop on the walls from their cage, and their cage was away from the walls, so I don't know if they were like projectile pooping just to ruin my walls or what idek. Also even when I covered their cage they would wake me up every morning, that was if the four cats jumping onto my bed to _look_ at the covered bird cage didn't manage to wake me up...


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> the mystery of birb magic can't be explained, I have no idea, they would poop on the walls from their cage, and their cage was away from the walls, so I don't know if they were like projectile pooping just to ruin my walls or what idek. Also even when I covered their cage they would wake me up every morning, that was if the four cats jumping onto my bed to _look_ at the covered bird cage didn't manage to wake me up...



Maybe they pooped then they threw it onto walls? But that sound so wierd lol


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> i dONT KNOW??
> AHHHHH IVE HAD THEM FOR A WEEK AND IVE JUST BEEN USING THE BLUE ONE AND THE GREEN ONE BYE
> 
> i need help
> I hope you get back to your budgie soon! My dad used to breed them, they're all so cute qvq



OMG green one and blue one thats so cute hahaha i'm sure wonderful names will come to you!
I've been trying to think of a name for an axolotl i'm going to get this week (tbh naiad was one of them hahah but my sister didn't like it ;_ but naming is so HARD
I get to see him tonight, i'm so excited!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Forek said:


> Maybe they pooped then they threw it onto walls? But that sound so wierd lol



Monkey birbs lel. They were cute so I forgave them. >.<

Also I am surprised at how fast food I listed is selling, like wtf, I should have sold my food sooner.


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> OMG green one and blue one thats so cute hahaha i'm sure wonderful names will come to you!
> I've been trying to think of a name for an axolotl i'm going to get this week (tbh naiad was one of them hahah but my sister didn't like it ;_ but naming is so HARD
> I get to see him tonight, i'm so excited!!



Axolotls are adorable! Is it going to be a family pet?? :0


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Monkey birbs lel. They were cute so I forgave them. >.<
> 
> Also I am surprised at how fast food I listed is selling, like wtf, I should have sold my food sooner.



How much are you selling them? Maybe I should sell them too.


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> the mystery of birb magic can't be explained, I have no idea, they would poop on the walls from their cage, and their cage was away from the walls, so I don't know if they were like projectile pooping just to ruin my walls or what idek. Also even when I covered their cage they would wake me up every morning, that was if the four cats jumping onto my bed to _look_ at the covered bird cage didn't manage to wake me up...



ohh my god
the budgies do JUST THIS IM DYING 
birds and their projectile pooping :')


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> Axolotls are adorable! Is it going to be a family pet?? :0



It will be my pet, but i live with my sister so she has a bit of a say in its name hehe! ^_^


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> i dONT KNOW??
> AHHHHH IVE HAD THEM FOR A WEEK AND IVE JUST BEEN USING THE BLUE ONE AND THE GREEN ONE BYE
> 
> i need help
> I hope you get back to your budgie soon! My dad used to breed them, they're all so cute qvq
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> remember to always



I've already treated them to accents they're not even the right species yet for. XD;


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> It will be my pet, but i live with my sister so she has a bit of a say in its name hehe! ^_^



Ahh, I see! I hope the lil guy/gal gets the perfect name! //whispers 'dr.shrunk' in your ear

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I've already treated them to accents they're not even the right species yet for. XD;



//pats

always remember to give yourself prewards :^)))


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> How much are you selling them? Maybe I should sell them too.



I just made up a little system where I am selling the stuff that's like this 
sell-back worth/price to sell on AH 
0-29:200t each
30-39:250t each
40-49:300t each
50+:500t each

If it's something more expensive/new I just looked up the going rate and went around there, but like by the time I was done listing the food I was listing I already sold like 4 of the bunches. For the first one I usually do a little over the 200 because the lowest listed foods are around 235, I did let a few go for like 200 which I guess is cheap? But whatever, cheaper things sell!


----------



## Astro0

OHH!! MY!! GOD!!!!!!!! I GOT A GOLIATH MOUNTAIN BEETLE!!! I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET ONE SINCE THEY CAME OUT I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

SOBBING LOOK AT THE GIANT BEETLE BABY


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just made up a little system where I am selling the stuff that's like this
> sell-back worth/price to sell on AH
> 0-29:200t each
> 30-39:250t each
> 40-49:300t each
> 50+:500t each
> 
> If it's something more expensive/new I just looked up the going rate and went around there, but like by the time I was done listing the food I was listing I already sold like 4 of the bunches. For the first one I usually do a little over the 200 because the lowest listed foods are around 235, I did let a few go for like 200 which I guess is cheap? But whatever, cheaper things sell!



I am terrible at math so how much would you sell a stack of 99 food? ^^;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> I am terrible at math so how much would you sell a stack of 99 food? ^^;



Would depend on the worth of the type of food, like hover over it and see the sellback value at the bottom and then depending on the worth multiple by the amount next to it on the chart, and then I usually make it cheaper for more. So if it were a cheap food in the 25 range I would sell one around 200-250 each so for a stack of 99 between 15k-20k


----------



## Naiad

Irarina said:


> I am terrible at math so how much would you sell a stack of 99 food? ^^;



It depends on the sell back price in your hoard! :0
Roll over the food with your mouse and you should get a Sell number at the bottom. Use that number and multiply ^^ 
For example:

You have a food that hoard sells @ 35 T each, and you have 99 of them. Looking at the chart above, the equation would be:
99*250 = 24750

So the price for the stack would be 24,750 T


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Awww, I bought a grabie (grey baby) and it has this text in it's info about it being part of a breeding project, has a little art and everything, that's so cute! When I breed him I definitely going to let the people know so I can be added to the family tree!


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Would depend on the worth of the type of food, like hover over it and see the sellback value at the bottom and then depending on the worth multiple by the amount next to it on the chart, and then I usually make it cheaper for more. So if it were a cheap food in the 25 range I would sell one around 200-250 each so for a stack of 99 between 15k-20k





Naiad said:


> It depends on the sell back price in your hoard! :0
> Roll over the food with your mouse and you should get a Sell number at the bottom. Use that number and multiply ^^
> For example:
> 
> You have a food that hoard sells @ 35 T each, and you have 99 of them. Looking at the chart above, the equation would be:
> 99*250 = 24750
> 
> So the price for the stack would be 24,750 T




Okay got it! I will try to sell food now ^^ I just use all my treasures to extend the lair and I am broke now...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Okay got it! I will try to sell food now ^^ I just use all my treasures to extend the lair and I am broke now...



That was me too, but be sure you check the food items that you can use for Swipp because those you can sell for more.


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That was me too, but be sure you check the food items that you can use for Swipp because those you can sell for more.



Yep okay! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alsoooo... I am now starting to get bios for my dragons. This one is so perfect!




​


> Reza, a.k.a. "Mister Fix-it" is actually a super chilled back guy. Until something breaks after the hatchlings touched it. He loves fixing things and putting trinkets together to create new and innovative technologies. His easy going nature puts him in the running for "the push over" . The hatchlings like to purposely trash areas of the lair, simply so they can watch poor Reza fix it all. But he can be just as conniving and fun. He has been known to get the hatchlings back for their little schemes every now and again.
> 
> One afternoon, Reza had rigged a clock to explode at exactly 12:00. The hatchlings feeding time. When it exploded sludge and goop went everywhere covering the hatchlings from horns to claws.
> 
> "Hahahaha. Hahaha. Haha!!" Reza laughed hysterically.
> 
> The hatchlings though frightened, slowly started to laugh as well. From that day forward they learned to respect Reza's work and space, because you never know when another clock may explode.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Alsoooo... I am now starting to get bios for my dragons. This one is so perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That's super cute, I need to work on mine more. >.<


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's super cute, I need to work on mine more. >.<



Right? I am commissioning a lot of talented writers. Though I am now running out of ideas for each of the 20 perma dergs in my lair.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OMFG THE DEPINS! CHUBBBABBBBBBS These updates are killing me


----------



## Irarina

Eaaaa, I haven't get that Woodland Unicorns yet. Not moving from Mire till I get that unicornssss.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Right? I am commissioning a lot of talented writers. Though I am now running out of ideas for each of the 20 perma dergs in my lair.



If you're still looking for more writers you can let me know, I am a decent writer, it would probably help me get some inspo for my own bios. >.<


----------



## Naiad

I'd be up for writing a few bios too! :0


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you're still looking for more writers you can let me know, I am a decent writer, it would probably help me get some inspo for my own bios. >.<



Sure! How much are you charging then? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I'd be up for writing a few bios too! :0



How much are you charging too? ^^ Ahhh everyone can write except me. Last I wrote anything decent was wayyy back in high school


----------



## Naiad

I won't be back on FR until the 20th, so currency isn't of much use to me. I'd love a baby from one of your pairs tho!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Sure! How much are you charging then? ^^



Just whatever you'd feel was deserving of it. I'm bad at thinking of rates. >.<

You can message me on here or on FR @TurtBurglar with the gist of what you want for whom. =]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* Almost got banned, but the temp mod saved me... thank the lords! I really hope the Mod-Mods wont ban me.... RIP


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cries* Almost got banned, but the temp mod saved me... thank the lords! I really hope the Mod-Mods wont ban me.... RIP



What happened! Was it about your boyfriend on the same ip?


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cries* Almost got banned, but the temp mod saved me... thank the lords! I really hope the Mod-Mods wont ban me.... RIP



Oh no that's awful , what happened?


----------



## kaitastrophe

pandycake said:


> Here are the colors/color combos I like/I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Iridescent/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke
> 
> Midnight Crystal/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke
> 
> Lavender Crystal/Rose Shimmer/Stonewash Underbelly
> 
> Thistle Crystal/Splash Shimmer/Seafoam Smoke
> 
> Shadow Crystal/Pink Facet/Lemon Circuit
> 
> Violet Crystal/Pink Facet/Banana Circuit
> 
> Sky Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/White Smoke
> 
> Lavender Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Maize Smoke
> 
> Seafoam Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/Maize Gembond
> 
> Midnight Iridescent/Ivory Shimmer/Ivory Gembond
> 
> Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Gold Smoke
> 
> Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Banana Smoke
> 
> Brown Iridescent/Fire Shimmer/Gold Gembond
> 
> or any combination of the above colors! ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's all! Sorry for the HUGE list!
> I dont have a set breed, but my favorites are Imperials and Nocturnes
> Of course, the rarer the breed/colors, the more I'm willing to pay!
> Thanks ^^;



Still looking ^^;
I want to be able to breed cute bbies by the time I make an account ^^
I'll pay LOOOAAADS of btb uwu


----------



## PrayingMantis10

pandycake said:


> Still looking ^^;
> I want to be able to breed cute bbies by the time I make an account ^^
> I'll pay LOOOAAADS of btb uwu



I looked at your list..it may take you a while to find your dragons. You like unusual color combinations


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Still looking ^^;
> I want to be able to breed cute bbies by the time I make an account ^^
> I'll pay LOOOAAADS of btb uwu



What is the actual amount for "LOOOAAADS"?


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> What is the actual amount for "LOOOAAADS"?



Like 500 btb for one of them.
I'll be getting about 200 btb by Monday, so 700.


----------



## Luminescence

Soooo excited about next week's dominance (my first dom push since I registered) <33


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I WANT THE DEPIIIIINNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I WANT THE DEPIIIIINNN!!!!!!!!



lol. I would be happy with anything new  out of the Kelp beds.... tentacles, tentacles and more tentacles


----------



## Irarina

Help me decideee. Which one is prettier? OwO






OR


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Irarina said:


> Help me decideee. Which one is prettier? OwO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR



Definitely the first one


----------



## Irarina

Alright, I bought the first one ^^ Now to name her~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Oh no that's awful , what happened?



I spoke of my first account... since even though I haven't used it for a year the terms say "one per person"


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I spoke of my first account... since even though I haven't used it for a year the terms say "one per person"



Ohh ok well I hope everything goes ok with the mods, as you no longer use the other account can't they just close that one and leave your new one alone?


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Ohh ok well I hope everything goes ok with the mods, as you no longer use the other account can't they just close that one and leave your new one alone?



Well, technically it's the new/current one that's against the rules, so that's the one that would be in danger, I think?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Like 500 btb for one of them.
> I'll be getting about 200 btb by Monday, so 700.



Here's two in the AH that match your list:











I don't have any need for TBT, though, so maybe someone else who does can take you up on the offer?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Well, technically it's the new/current one that's against the rules, so that's the one that would be in danger, I think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's two in the AH that match your list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any need for TBT, though, so maybe someone else who does can take you up on the offer?



the first one is noice
shame he's a boy tho tbh also i might be adopting a cockatiel so if anyone can find a lutino colored dragon i'd love you forever


----------



## kaitastrophe

Cuppycakez said:


> I bought this one, if you're interested I'll hold him until you join and you can have him for free then.



Aaah really? TYSVM!! <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Well, technically it's the new/current one that's against the rules, so that's the one that would be in danger, I think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Here's two in the AH that match your list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any need for TBT, though, so maybe someone else who does can take you up on the offer?



aah they are so cute!!
I want them uwu


----------



## Shirohibiki

i really hope those new kelp beds additions arent bosses like the goddamn mantarunes

tbh i hate coli updates like this lol, the art is great and the animals are adorable but pls stop adding **** to old venues and screwing everything up


----------



## kaitastrophe

pandycake said:


> Here are the colors/color combos I like/I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Iridescent/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke
> 
> Midnight Crystal/Aqua Facet/Rose Smoke
> 
> Lavender Crystal/Rose Shimmer/Stonewash Underbelly
> 
> Thistle Crystal/Splash Shimmer/Seafoam Smoke
> 
> Shadow Crystal/Pink Facet/Lemon Circuit
> 
> Violet Crystal/Pink Facet/Banana Circuit
> 
> Sky Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/White Smoke
> 
> Lavender Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Maize Smoke
> 
> Seafoam Iridescent/Banana Shimmer/Maize Gembond
> 
> Midnight Iridescent/Ivory Shimmer/Ivory Gembond
> 
> Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Gold Smoke
> 
> Royal Iridescent/Carmine Shimmer/Banana Smoke
> 
> Brown Iridescent/Fire Shimmer/Gold Gembond
> 
> or any combination of the above colors! ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that's all! Sorry for the HUGE list!
> I dont have a set breed, but my favorites are Imperials and Nocturnes
> Of course, the rarer the breed/colors, the more I'm willing to pay!
> Thanks ^^;



Beep Boop! Watching Titanic now... here come the feels


----------



## Peisinoe

we have an fr skype chat
anyone want to join

- - - Post Merge - - -

we have an fr skype chat
anyone want to join

- - - Post Merge - - -

also please buy my dragons thank

lair space is a pain in the ass...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also xan is my bff so we skype and she's in the chat and i know y'all love her so join hahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -












ya cr for 15k if ya feels i just need them gone!!!


my lair

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061&page=7


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> we have an fr skype chat
> anyone want to join
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> we have an fr skype chat
> anyone want to join
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also please buy my dragons thank
> 
> lair space is a pain in the ass...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also xan is my bff so we skype and she's in the chat and i know y'all love her so join hahahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya cr for 15k if ya feels i just need them gone!!!
> 
> 
> my lair
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061&page=7



Yes yes all of these things. xD

Come join our TBT FR Skype chat~

And also buy Stina's dragons!


----------



## Peisinoe

save me from dragon hell please x.x


----------



## Forek

Yo bank account is goin down from dregs


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone still looking at nice Gen 1s?
> 
> I was trawling through the AH today and found some that were pretty nice looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gen 1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Rose/Teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Violet/Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Obsidian/Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Black/Magenta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/Coal/pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomato/Blue/Lemon
> Eyeburnerrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribbean/Leaf/Spring



Ughhhh, I just bought the eyeburner girl. rip money


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Ughhhh, I just bought the eyeburner girl. rip money



Right though? Look who I found in the AH, and took home because I have no self control:


----------



## Peisinoe

bless who ever bought a dragon

new hatchies






CR for 15% off

cryshim 30k
cryface 50k

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

just posted one link everyone to the right!!


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Ughhhh, I just bought the eyeburner girl. rip money



LOL same, Bought the Teal/Rose/Teal.


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone want to rent out one of my nests? just offer me whatever, but i can take one pair of dragons, just lemme know and send me a crossroad!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yes yes all of these things. xD
> 
> Come join our TBT FR Skype chat~
> 
> And also buy Stina's dragons!



yooo my Skype is Laffichan add me :^))))


----------



## Shirohibiki

liam n gigi had some cute babies if anyone wants em, 15k, just send me a CR


Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> yooo my Skype is Laffichan add me :^))))



Yesss, excellent, I... Am not sure how to add people. .-. I think I have to add you personally before I can add you to the chat? 


Right now the chat's just me and Stina and Sakura. Hoping some of the people here are interested in joining, since it's often a lot more convenient when big events happen to communicate good deals and tips and whatnot instantly.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Yesss, excellent, I... Am not sure how to add people. .-. I think I have to add you personally before I can add you to the chat?
> 
> 
> Right now the chat's just me and Stina and Sakura. Hoping some of the people here are interested in joining, since it's often a lot more convenient when big events happen to communicate good deals and tips and whatnot instantly.



Ooh I'd be interested! I'm Lauren.common I think, you can add me fully and stuff!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Frick, now I am super mad at myself so selling all my food back to site for this long... In less than 24 hours I made 50k off of food, which is a lot for me!


----------



## Kiikay

ohh, I'll joinn my skype is pidnts


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Ooh I'd be interested! I'm Lauren.common I think, you can add me fully and stuff!



There are 4 users with the same name when I tried to search. xD; Are you a Natu? 

If not, you can add me, username Xanarcah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> ohh, I'll joinn my skype is pidnts



Excellent~


----------



## Lancelot

8 MOAR DAYS .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Frick, now I am super mad at myself so selling all my food back to site for this long... In less than 24 hours I made 50k off of food, which is a lot for me!



50k from food is pretty good~ Selling food is a really good source of income if you Coli a lot. Except around festival times, since everyone is in the Coli then. But I hear it still sells then too, just more slowly.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Yall can add me on snapchat too it's KaydeeKrunk, big surprise there right? I can accept yall in the Am when I get home. ^u^


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> There are 4 users with the same name when I tried to search. xD; Are you a Natu?
> 
> If not, you can add me, username Xanarcah.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent~



yup i'm the natu wearing the sweet sunnies!


----------



## Jamborenium

this lil boy just hatched





not sure how I should auction him for though..​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nebudelic said:


> this lil boy just hatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I should auction him for though..​



Aww such a precious babe!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Buying 2 Snake Accents from Cockatrice and I am SO STOKED! Happy birthday to meeee!


----------



## Alienfish

selling those if interested let me know c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> this lil boy just hatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I should auction him for though..​



grats

oh

and name change back i see


----------



## Jamborenium

yep, I like having a different name for a while but I always go back to Nebudelic eventually lel


----------



## Alienfish

Nebudelic said:


> yep, I like having a different name for a while but I always go back to Nebudelic eventually lel



i feel ya bro haha sometimes i wanna go back to my old ones as well :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just hatched some purp bebes, will post pics in a sec...


----------



## Alienfish

nice

anyways im selling those three i posted above so let me know and/or just send me a CR x)


----------



## Irarina

I would like to join the Skype chat. Mine is: irarine ^^

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Frick, now I am super mad at myself so selling all my food back to site for this long... In less than 24 hours I made 50k off of food, which is a lot for me!



Mine is not selling TT_TT


----------



## Alienfish

I need to sell stuff too... crim's been boring lately :c

i like the new coli drops update time to grind :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> I would like to join the Skype chat. Mine is: irarine ^^
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is not selling TT_TT



Maybe if it doesn't sell in bulk break it into smaller groups?

- - - Post Merge - - -

XXY Female and male purp bebes, if anybody is interested LMK!


----------



## Alienfish

Nice genes/colours... sadly im broke and i am going nanners with rainbows atm


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Maybe if it doesn't sell in bulk break it into smaller groups?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> XXY Female and male purp bebes, if anybody is interested LMK!



Alright, thanks for the suggestions. Also they are very gorgeous dragons ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Uhg, I hate exalting fodder, because they aren't bad looking I just don't want them and I dont want to fuss with selling them...
Trained 'em up a bit so at least I will get a bit of money. *shrug*


----------



## Alienfish

ugh Circuit must be one of the worse genes.. either it's Tron all over or it looks bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Uhg, I hate exalting fodder, because they aren't bad looking I just don't want them and I dont want to fuss with selling them...



ikr they ahrdly sell anyways unless it's like XXX or XXY with a nice tertiary lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> ugh Circuit must be one of the worse genes.. either it's Tron all over or it looks bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ikr they ahrdly sell anyways unless it's like XXX or XXY with a nice tertiary lol



well that's the thing too, they are XXX and stuff that I bought, trained and then want to get rid of, but XXX isn't as popular anymore. =/ Maybe I'll keep at least the XXX one, idk though. *huff*


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> well that's the thing too, they are XXX and stuff that I bought, trained and then want to get rid of, but XXX isn't as popular anymore. =/ Maybe I'll keep at least the XXX one, idk though. *huff*



yeah i guess it's hard overall to sell dregs casually you pretty much need your seller


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Noiru said:


> yeah i guess it's hard overall to sell dregs casually you pretty much need your seller



Yeah I am going to mostly exalt/sell for fodder and then make a shop thing so I can wait until I know people want the certain dergs to breed them.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I am going to mostly exalt/sell for fodder and then make a shop thing so I can wait until I know people want the certain dergs to breed them.



good idea i will probably exalt mine

also lel beastclan being on the top..


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Maybe if it doesn't sell in bulk break it into smaller groups?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> XXY Female and male purp bebes, if anybody is interested LMK!



Beautiful dergs, I bought the girl ^^.


----------



## Astro0

so i plucked up the courage to post a shop for my coatl and noc adopts!
come a have a look if you're interested 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1501900


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Beautiful dergs, I bought the girl ^^.



uWu thank so much <3


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> so i plucked up the courage to post a shop for my coatl and noc adopts!
> come a have a look if you're interested
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1501900



cute adopt's <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and exalting those dregs now really need to make room for new 'nanners

- - - Post Merge - - -

also it's me Noiru I just felt changing back to my old me 

#tymekoary never forget


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> so i plucked up the courage to post a shop for my coatl and noc adopts!
> come a have a look if you're interested
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1501900



they're adorable! qvq


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> so i plucked up the courage to post a shop for my coatl and noc adopts!
> come a have a look if you're interested
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1501900



OMG! they're so cute! I am totally buying one I just have to decide on a dragon!


----------



## Lancelot

Naiad said:


> they're adorable! qvq



Did yah decide which flight you're gonna join yet? ;o


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> so i plucked up the courage to post a shop for my coatl and noc adopts!
> come a have a look if you're interested
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1501900



Those are awesome, I'll commission you when I earn more treasure :3



KaydeeKrunk said:


> uWu thank so much <3



She's lovely, just need to think of a name now ^^


----------



## Alienfish

ya i wish i could buy too but i have hardly 50k cause i bought that skin and so many pretty dregs.. need those marigold flowers.


----------



## FancyThat

Umeko said:


> ya i wish i could buy too but i have hardly 50k cause i bought that skin and so many pretty dregs.. need those marigold flowers.



I'm in the same boat saving up for things ><


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I'm in the same boat saving up for things ><



ya i want that flowerthing for my other pearlcatcher lady so it's like ya must resist buying rainbow/eyeburns lol


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Did yah decide which flight you're gonna join yet? ;o



Probably Light, I'm a sucker for the eyes xC Might transfer back to Ice if it doesn't fit me, tho

- - - Post Merge - - -






this dragon is me 
the bio is gold


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> Probably Light, I'm a sucker for the eyes xC Might transfer back to Ice if it doesn't fit me, tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this dragon is me
> the bio is gold



OMFG this is gold! Is there a master post of all of the joke dregs and lairs? Like the Sunshine lair, or Jenny #8675309 cause there needs to be a master post

(and I am kind of mad it's not the WHOLE thing)


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OMFG this is gold! Is there a master post of all of the joke dregs and lairs? Like the Sunshine lair, or Jenny #8675309 cause there needs to be a master post
> 
> (and I am kind of mad it's not the WHOLE thing)



I don't believe there is, unfortunately. You could make one? :0


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> ya i want that flowerthing for my other pearlcatcher lady so it's like ya must resist buying rainbow/eyeburns lol



Avoid this hatchery and it's affiliates... don't even click the link, 2danger

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1120890

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I don't believe there is, unfortunately. You could make one? :0



I don't know about all of them, just those few, but someone with more knowledge of the site should. >.< I'm gunna ask around to see if there is one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ALSO thought of a clan name and symbol, just have to draw it up and make it look nice, but it's the Elderglow Brotherhood adn the symbols going to be a big mushroom and tiny mushroom to stand for Morphius and his tiny "advisor" Zea eheuheuhe


----------



## Alienfish

;_; so perf hhhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks a lot kaydee for that rainboq thread </3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> ;_; so perf hhhhhh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thanks a lot kaydee for that rainboq thread </3



there are many rainbow links to more like it too

- - - Post Merge - - -







Look at this adorable thing! Astro is awesome!


----------



## Alienfish

i know xD

and awwwww so cute!


----------



## cheezyfries

^^ astro's adopts are awesome, still dying over how cute finn looks hahah


----------



## Astro0

Omg you guys are so sweet ;_; I'm so glad you like them!!


----------



## Alienfish

rainbooooow dreg.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Which player here had the Wildclaw accent Budgie Perch? I remember seeing the pic  posted but I can't find it now and I am trying to convince myself to buy it ( better to not to). I think they had lots of other birds on their dragon too...


FOUND It!!! Cadfael


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Which player here had the Wildclaw accent Budgie Perch? I remember seeing the pic  posted but I can't find it now and I am trying to convince myself to buy it ( better to not to). I think they had lots of other birds on their dragon too...
> 
> 
> FOUND It!!! Cadfael








Budgie Perch is glorious~


----------



## Alienfish

up for grabs :3


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Budgie Perch is glorious~



Sigh..yes I am going to break down and get it today.


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Sigh..yes I am going to break down and get it today.



xD Accent addiction going strong.

At least it's a cheap accent. Only 400g in the AH.


----------



## Alienfish

wish I had that now, it looks awesome indeed. Shame they only take paypal for gems. well...

anyways unless someone wants that moth im exalting as well. love the wings but tbh i dont really need it


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> wish I had that now, it looks awesome indeed. Shame they only take paypal for gems. well...
> 
> anyways unless someone wants that moth im exalting as well. love the wings but tbh i dont really need it



Yeah, they'd probably make a lot more if they took CC as well. 

Fun fact: I love this accent so much it inspired me to spend like 2.5 months searching for the perfect male tree WC to wear it. I was juuuust about to wait for the cooldowns on a new pair to be up so I could breed the perfect baby, when I found that 5 digit in the AH. His tert is meh, but hey, 5 digit that fits my theme.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, most likely...

And that sounds awesome and dedicated indeed ;o


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> up for grabs :3



-wants-
-doesnt have acc-


----------



## Xanarcah

Between Accents, Genes, Gen 1s, and that two week run of Dom Discounts, I'm more or less flat broke. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Shiverrrrrr so beautiful >w<


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Between Accents, Genes, Gen 1s, and that two week run of Dom Discounts, I'm more or less flat broke. .-.



lol. I see you bought Portable Pond too! The new Tropicana is luring me in...birds!


----------



## Alienfish

frick moonflower is in ah again damn..


----------



## sour

Is anyone doing the Nuzlocke challenge? it looks fun :s


----------



## Alienfish

not really  just need to save up all the treasure ._.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

sour said:


> Is anyone doing the Nuzlocke challenge? it looks fun :s



What's the challenge?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> not really  just need to save up all the treasure ._.



Ah you made me go look up the moonflower...another 500 gems I don't have.lol


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> What's the challenge?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you made me go look up the moonflower...another 500 gems I don't have.lol



yaa i have the perfect pearlcatcher female so it's like.. well damn


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just saw there is going to be a conquest push on the light boards against nature. This seems really interesting! We're also going for a two week push


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just saw there is going to be a conquest push on the light boards against nature. This seems really interesting! We're also going for a two week push



haha interesting indeed, good luck


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Which player here had the Wildclaw accent Budgie Perch? I remember seeing the pic  posted but I can't find it now and I am trying to convince myself to buy it ( better to not to). I think they had lots of other birds on their dragon too...
> 
> 
> FOUND It!!! Cadfael



That's a lovely accent, I have it






I've spent way to much on accents 



Xanarcah said:


> Between Accents, Genes, Gen 1s, and that two week run of Dom Discounts, I'm more or less flat broke. .-.



So pretty 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> frick moonflower is in ah again damn..



Which one is that? (Reluctant to ask in case I 'need' it but curious)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> haha interesting indeed, good luck



Aren't you in nature?


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aren't you in nature?



I am and I exalted quite a few 

Should be said I'm not too much hardcore or hang around their place 24*7 so...


----------



## Alienfish

>____>


----------



## PrayingMantis10

sour said:


> Is anyone doing the Nuzlocke challenge? it looks fun :s



lol. No! I haven't been playing long enough to exalt all my dragons but one just for the challenge

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> >____>



That's a pretty dragon!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks c: well wasted treasure.. !


----------



## kaitastrophe

@Monkey D Luffy,
you understand me >c<
i want sooo many things but I DONT HAVE AN ACCOUNT


----------



## Lancelot

WHATS THE NUZLOCKE CHALLENGE? ;u;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hi GUYS!!
I need an account name for the 20th, in six days TuT
Anyways, something really cool, maybe to do with the star signs or greek mythology? Something that sounds cool too c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I think this is the right thing.



Im SOOO doing this 
Makes the game more interesting, I guess!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> I am and I exalted quite a few
> 
> Should be said I'm not too much hardcore or hang around their place 24*7 so...


This should be fun then!

I won't be exalting muc either since I can only exalt one dragon ata time due to only having one available space xD

Should I keep gembond on this? I'm thinking of taking it off


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Welp, got banned finally. Going to either try to make a plea because of all the money I poured into it, or make a new account and start from scratch, again.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, got banned finally. Going to either try to make a plea because of all the money I poured into it, or make a new account and start from scratch, again.



Why'd you get banned??


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why'd you get banned??



I had an old account I stopped using. And I mentioned it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had an old account I stopped using. And I mentioned it.



Ahh hope you get unbanned then. If you want if you make a new account I can send you some stuff!

Yay another ambush from pinkertons


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh hope you get unbanned then. If you want if you make a new account I can send you some stuff!
> 
> Yay another ambush from pinkertons



I'm trying to make a plea because I actually spend money on there and maybe that'll make them more willing...
Since I'm probably single handedly keeping the site running with all the gems I buy jfc...


----------



## Lancelot

The rules on this game and stupid....


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had an old account I stopped using. And I mentioned it.



oh my god im sorry turtbro, hope ya get it back somehow.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> oh my god im sorry turtbro, hope ya get it back somehow.



I sent them an e-mail but I doubt they'll be kind enough. If ANYBODY can, can you please message Cockatrice and tell her "TurtBurglar can't get the skins cause she's banned" or something, I don't want her to think I'm ignoring her or backing out of the deal... was going to buy those for my b-day >.<


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I sent them an e-mail but I doubt they'll be kind enough. If ANYBODY can, can you please message Cockatrice and tell her "TurtBurglar can't get the skins cause she's banned" or something, I don't want her to think I'm ignoring her or backing out of the deal... was going to buy those for my b-day >.<



I can do it if you want if I can find her..


----------



## Forek

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I sent them an e-mail but I doubt they'll be kind enough. If ANYBODY can, can you please message Cockatrice and tell her "TurtBurglar can't get the skins cause she's banned" or something, I don't want her to think I'm ignoring her or backing out of the deal... was going to buy those for my b-day >.<



NO OUR TURT ARMY WHAT ABOUT THE PLANNNNNN but seriously i hope you get your account back like forreals we need you back but ill try and find her for ya


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> NO OUR TURT ARMY WHAT ABOUT THE PLANNNNNN but seriously i hope you get your account back like forreals we need you back but ill try and find her for ya



yes me too <.< i hope they know you have multi ip's so they dont ban you for that too since you wrote it on your profile.


----------



## Forek

Cockatrice is fire flight, right? I don't want to send the pm to the wrong person.


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> Cockatrice is fire flight, right? I don't want to send the pm to the wrong person.



Search is still wonky so ya if someone could link me I can probably write something polite.. Just include me everything you need to be said.


----------



## Forek

here ya go Maybe me sending it already might've not been a good idea lol


----------



## Alienfish

thanks well then i think one is enough


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Thanks dude, and yeah that's the right person. I am so sad about not being able to get my snake skins >.< And they didn't block turtgod thankfully, just both my new and old one


----------



## Forek

Idk the more the merrier mines didn't really come out as i wanted to though


----------



## Alienfish

Forek said:


> Idk the more the merrier mines didn't really come out as i wanted to though



well if you told the person turtburglar is banned and such.

i could 'provide' more deets if you want but ya need to tell me what ya wrote lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Can someone link me to my lair so I can make a list of all my dregs for if they don't let me back?


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=154672

?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=154672
> 
> ?



Thank. It doesn't let you search if you don't have an account. lel


----------



## Alienfish

ya i know but their search is kinda messed up anyways


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> ya i know but their search is kinda messed up anyways



Truth. *huff* I should have been smart and just deleted after sending all my old shizz to BiggKitty


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Truth. *huff* I should have been smart and just deleted after sending all my old shizz to BiggKitty



ya probably :/ hope for the best though otherwise lmk if you need anything


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Do they let people who got banned make new accounts, or will they just block them again?

I know a few people on here who got banned are planning to on the reg window, but is that against the rules since you've been banned? or are they cool with it?


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, got banned finally. Going to either try to make a plea because of all the money I poured into it, or make a new account and start from scratch, again.



I'm so sorry , I hope they do let you back.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I'm so sorry , I hope they do let you back.



Thanks, I hope so too. Literally the thing I hate most about it is that my dragons would be trapped, like that's the worst ever, they're my babies!


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thanks, I hope so too. Literally the thing I hate most about it is that my dragons would be trapped, like that's the worst ever, they're my babies!



I know that's so sad . I have that baby you sold me and I'm taking care of her, ill breed her for you if you want if you do have to start over? At least you'll have your grand babies in a new nest then :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Do they let people who got banned make new accounts, or will they just block them again?
> 
> I know a few people on here who got banned are planning to on the reg window, but is that against the rules since you've been banned? or are they cool with it?



I don't think it's against the rules as it's one account per person and technically you'd only have the new account as your old one is locked, but I'm not 100% sure on that as I've never done it.


----------



## sour

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Do they let people who got banned make new accounts, or will they just block them again?
> 
> I know a few people on here who got banned are planning to on the reg window, but is that against the rules since you've been banned? or are they cool with it?



Quote: "You agree to register a maximum of one account per individual user." I guess since banned accounts are basically gone, you can re-register.


----------



## Alienfish

^sounds reasonable enough if they wont let you have your old one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also when you find your perfect dreg but it's like 100k t


----------



## sour

when you find the perfect dreg and they want like 500 gems.... Honey no. Your dragon is pretty but it ain't special.


----------



## Lancelot

sour said:


> when you find the perfect dreg and they want like 500 gems.... Honey no. Your dragon is pretty but it ain't special.



This made me chuckle


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, got banned finally. Going to either try to make a plea because of all the money I poured into it, or make a new account and start from scratch, again.



Ohman, that really sucks. D: Sorry you got banned, hopefully they'll listen to your appeal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sour said:


> when you find the perfect dreg and they want like 500 gems.... Honey no. Your dragon is pretty but it ain't special.



Haha, if I could find one of the dragons I wanted for only 500g I wouldn't be able to throw it at them fast enough. xD; Even 10x that much would be a stellar deal.


----------



## sour

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, that really sucks. D: Sorry you got banned, hopefully they'll listen to your appeal.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, if I could find one of the dragons I wanted for only 500g I wouldn't be able to throw it at them fast enough. xD; Even 10x that much would be a stellar deal.



Are you looking for super low IDs or G1 Imps?


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> Are you looking for super low IDs or G1 Imps?



Low IDs, mostly. I've got a nice collection of 5 digits (including a trio of 5 Digit Unbred Gen 1s, holy crap, and a 5 digit Imp that someone used an Imp scroll on, scattered, and gave CryFaceUnder), and one lonely 4 digit dragon. I'd love to have at least one more 4 digit, but the last two auctions I was in for triple basic guardians were AB'd at a Sunchaser Jewelery and 45kg pure, respectively. The 4 digit market might not be one I can compete in anymore. ; - ;


But considering a G1 Imp is like, 400kg+ in value, it's not like I'd say no to one of those. xD; 


My lair, for reference.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Low IDs, mostly. I've got a nice collection of 5 digits (including a trio of 5 Digit Unbred Gen 1s, holy crap, and a 5 digit Imp that someone used an Imp scroll on, scattered, and gave CryFaceUnder), and one lonely 4 digit dragon. I'd love to have at least one more 4 digit, but the last two auctions I was in for triple basic guardians were AB'd at a Sunchaser Jewelery and 45kg pure, respectively. The 4 digit market might not be one I can compete in anymore. ; - ;
> 
> 
> But considering a G1 Imp is like, 400kg+ in value, it's not like I'd say no to one of those. xD;
> 
> 
> My lair, for reference.



Very impressive, lowest I've got is a few 6 digits, I'd love to get a 5 at some point.

Does anyone have suggestions for this guy?






He's one of my 6 digits, quite low I think (422262) and I'd like to do something special for him, he's my only ridgeback so I'd like to keep that but I need gene ideas and I was toying with the idea of scatterscrolls.


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> when you find the perfect dreg and they want like 500 gems.... Honey no. Your dragon is pretty but it ain't special.



this unless it is a really low id/first gen etc. nooooo way dude.


----------



## sour

Xanarcah said:


> Low IDs, mostly. I've got a nice collection of 5 digits (including a trio of 5 Digit Unbred Gen 1s, holy crap, and a 5 digit Imp that someone used an Imp scroll on, scattered, and gave CryFaceUnder), and one lonely 4 digit dragon. I'd love to have at least one more 4 digit, but the last two auctions I was in for triple basic guardians were AB'd at a Sunchaser Jewelery and 45kg pure, respectively. The 4 digit market might not be one I can compete in anymore. ; - ;
> 
> 
> But considering a G1 Imp is like, 400kg+ in value, it's not like I'd say no to one of those. xD;
> 
> 
> My lair, for reference.



Daymn you have an impressive lair. Had no idea how much those low ID dragons were actually worth.

400kg is more than I can imagine. That is about 228mil Treasure, holy wow.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Very impressive, lowest I've got is a few 6 digits, I'd love to get a 5 at some point.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of my 6 digits, quite low I think (422262) and I'd like to do something special for him, he's my only ridgeback so I'd like to keep that but I need gene ideas and I was toying with the idea of scatterscrolls.



Thanks!

There have been a ton of auctions for 5 digits recently, so it's extremely feasible you can get one for a good price! 

Your ridgeback is pretty nice~ If you wanted to keep those colors, Vipera/Facet/Spines looks nice, in my opinion. Brings out the lighter and shinier side of Blood, and darkens the body a little bit to go with it. 

Scattering could always be fun, though. On the other hand, you might get a worse combo. xD;


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There have been a ton of auctions for 5 digits recently, so it's extremely feasible you can get one for a good price!
> 
> Your ridgeback is pretty nice~ If you wanted to keep those colors, Vipera/Facet/Spines looks nice, in my opinion. Brings out the lighter and shinier side of Blood, and darkens the body a little bit to go with it.
> 
> Scattering could always be fun, though. On the other hand, you might get a worse combo. xD;



Thanks I might try that . I am so tempted to try the gamble of scattering, I could sell my wildclaw scroll (I think I've decided to turn that tundra into a coatl since your suggestion of that with gembond, it just looks so cool) and gather lots of gems and just go for it .


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> Daymn you have an impressive lair. Had no idea how much those low ID dragons were actually worth.
> 
> 400kg is more than I can imagine. That is about 228mil Treasure, holy wow.



Oh, yeah, the old dragon market is really flying right now. Even 6 digits are selling for 100-150k pretty easily in the AH. I remember when they were everywhere and worth the same as fodder. xD; Now people are bending over backwards for them. 

And yeaahh... I have the link to the sales thread somewhere. The sale never got finalized, but it's still a great example of what people will throw down for a single dragon.


----------



## sour

Ooh there's a really neat 6 ID Ridgie and SD on the AH. But 350kT or 500kT are a bit much aaah


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Thanks I might try that . I am so tempted to try the gamble of scattering, I could sell my wildclaw scroll (I think I've decided to turn that tundra into a coatl since your suggestion of that with gembond, it just looks so cool) and gather lots of gems and just go for it .



Scattering scares me. xD; I'm not a good gambler. But some scatters pay off AMAZINGLY well, so if taking a chance is your thing, then definitely go for it! In the end, it's just internet money, so have fun with it~

WC Scrolls are sitting at 2750g in the AH right now. You'd have to knock a bit more off to get one to sell, but still, profit for just buying at the right time! (This is why investing in items is a thing I make a big deal out of)

Can't wait to see your Tundra transform into something stunning~


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> Ooh there's a really neat 6 ID Ridgie and SD on the AH. But 350kT or 500kT are a bit much aaah



nice.. coatls are my fav atm though

but yeah those overprices makes me facepalm lol just because there are some noobs that might buy doesn't mean you should promote it lol


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Scattering scares me. xD; I'm not a good gambler. But some scatters pay off AMAZINGLY well, so if taking a chance is your thing, then definitely go for it! In the end, it's just internet money, so have fun with it~
> 
> WC Scrolls are sitting at 2750g in the AH right now. You'd have to knock a bit more off to get one to sell, but still, profit for just buying at the right time! (This is why investing in items is a thing I make a big deal out of)
> 
> Can't wait to see your Tundra transform into something stunning~



True, I'll think about it while working on the coatl. Hopefully have him finished by next month .


----------



## sour

Umeko said:


> nice.. coatls are my fav atm though
> 
> but yeah those overprices makes me facepalm lol just because there are some noobs that might buy doesn't mean you should promote it lol



Coatls always have been and always will be one of my favourite species, ngl. 

I doubt that noobs will have amassed those amounts of treasure without getting to know FR economics. But then again, you'll always catch someone who's unaware.


I should stop buying Unhatched Eggs. It's a bit like gambling, most times you get crap (I exalt them right away because I don't want no uglies eating my food, nuh uh) but then sometimes you manage to get an XXY or three colours in the same range and the RUSH feels so good. I exalted like 7 level 1 G1s this morning. regret....


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> Ooh there's a really neat 6 ID Ridgie and SD on the AH. But 350kT or 500kT are a bit much aaah



There's a 200k Imp I've been eyeing. Imps are usually good 6 digit buys because, well, you can't exactly scroll yourself an Imp later on. 

But I told myself I'd stop with the 6 digits because I need to work on improving the overall quality of my lair, not quantity of dragons. 

But but but *fidgets*







That offspring list, though...


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> Coatls always have been and always will be one of my favourite species, ngl.
> 
> I doubt that noobs will have amassed those amounts of treasure without getting to know FR economics. But then again, you'll always catch someone who's unaware.
> 
> 
> I should stop buying Unhatched Eggs. It's a bit like gambling, most times you get crap (I exalt them right away because I don't want no uglies eating my food, nuh uh) but then sometimes you manage to get an XXY or three colours in the same range and the RUSH feels so good. I exalted like 7 level 1 G1s this morning. regret....



it's pretty easy to get 100k if you game a lot and sell... but yeah it's stupid

nice i mostly sell mine cause i need the treasure and i have some prefs X))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> There's a 200k Imp I've been eyeing. Imps are usually good 6 digit buys because, well, you can't exactly scroll yourself an Imp later on.
> 
> But I told myself I'd stop with the 6 digits because I need to work on improving the overall quality of my lair, not quantity of dragons.
> 
> But but but *fidgets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That offspring list, though...



lol that one woohoo a lot XDD


----------



## Xanarcah

sour said:


> I should stop buying Unhatched Eggs. It's a bit like gambling, most times you get crap (I exalt them right away because I don't want no uglies eating my food, nuh uh) but then sometimes you manage to get an XXY or three colours in the same range and the RUSH feels so good. I exalted like 7 level 1 G1s this morning. regret....



Maann, everyone is hatching these gorgeous Gen 1s and I want to join in toooo. xD; But eggs are like 120k. So I compromise and waste my money on genes instead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> lol that one woohoo a lot XDD



He's been a busy boy.


----------



## Alienfish

Indeed x))






couldn't resist this little bby


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Maann, everyone is hatching these gorgeous Gen 1s and I want to join in toooo. xD; But eggs are like 120k. So I compromise and waste my money on genes instead.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> He's been a busy boy.



My fianc? has quite a few gen 1's as he steals eggs I find to hatch . Still he helps me out with gems and treasure so it evens out. 

Someone is selling a Wildclaw scroll for 9999999 gems lol, can't imagine they seriously think that will happen.


----------



## sour

Xanarcah said:


> There's a 200k Imp I've been eyeing. Imps are usually good 6 digit buys because, well, you can't exactly scroll yourself an Imp later on.
> 
> But I told myself I'd stop with the 6 digits because I need to work on improving the overall quality of my lair, not quantity of dragons.
> 
> But but but *fidgets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That offspring list, though...



What a pretty boy. And that tert colour, hot damn. There's a XXY G2 4 digit Imp up for auction. Current bid is 18mil/30kg. idk, you've probably seen it. 


Umeko said:


> it's pretty easy to get 100k if you game a lot and sell... but yeah it's stupid
> 
> nice i mostly sell mine cause i need the treasure and i have some prefs X))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lol that one woohoo a lot XDD



You should be my role model, but the urge is stronger.



Xanarcah said:


> Maann, everyone is hatching these gorgeous Gen 1s and I want to join in toooo. xD; But eggs are like 120k. So I compromise and waste my money on genes instead.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> He's been a busy boy.


You very rarely get lucky, so if you can stay away and spend your T on something sensible like genes, like you do.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> My fianc? has quite a few gen 1's as he steals eggs I find to hatch . Still he helps me out with gems and treasure so it evens out.
> 
> Someone is selling a Wildclaw scroll for 9999999 gems lol, can't imagine they seriously think that will happen.



Loool yeah I've seen people trying to price dregs like that mango


----------



## kaitastrophe

Whats an id/fivedigits/six digits??


----------



## Alienfish

it's the id number for your dregs, those with shorter/good numbers sells for more cause some people wants them


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Whats an id/fivedigits/six digits??



Dragons hatch and are given an ID in order of when they were hatched. Like a nest of 3 eggs will have 3 consecutive IDs. 

A dragon with a low ID is very old, and therefor sought after for its rarity. Dragons with cool IDs, like all 7s or palindromes, are also sought after and can sell for a pretty penny. 


I collect low ID dragons, which means I'm constantly poor and I cry a lot. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



sour said:


> What a pretty boy. And that tert colour, hot damn. There's a XXY G2 4 digit Imp up for auction. Current bid is 18mil/30kg. idk, you've probably seen it.



Yeah I got the ping for that one. So pretty, could cry. ; - ;

Even the SB is way out of my range, though. 

A 4 digit Imp would be like, the crowning jewel in my lair. Imps are my favorite.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Dragons hatch and are given an ID in order of when they were hatched. Like a nest of 3 eggs will have 3 consecutive IDs.
> 
> A dragon with a low ID is very old, and therefor sought after for its rarity. Dragons with cool IDs, like all 7s or palindromes, are also sought after and can sell for a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> I collect low ID dragons, which means I'm constantly poor and I cry a lot. xD;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I got the ping for that one. So pretty, could cry. ; - ;
> 
> Even the SB is way out of my range, though.
> 
> A 4 digit Imp would be like, the crowning jewel in my lair. Imps are my favorite.



Hahaha, wow, that's funny 
Also, ive been thinking...
SHOULD I JOIN ARCANE, SHADOW, OR LIGHTNING??
Tell me the good/unique things you have in each flight, and I might join it!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Soooo speaking of Gen 1s and geneing dragons~


I found this stunning boy in the AH:






Triple gened with CryFaceSpines, and a SD. Orange/Gold/Navy. Amazing and only 480g, which is a STEAL considering it's way over 3000g for all of those genes. 

I didn't buy him, so he's still for sale if anyone was interested. 

The user has some other very nice Gen 1s for sale at good prices, too. Dragons for sale in their lair are here.


----------



## Irarina

Teach me how to be rich TT_TT I am so poor now.


----------



## Alienfish

play fairgrounds.. sell stuff/dregs.. coliseum..


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I am broke too.lol  I could use advice with Leafeon  View attachment 133090

Green basic, Jungle current and Splash basic   . Her ID is 581215.  What genes should she get if any? Would a scatterscroll be worth it? She was 30k treasure  in the AH


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hi show me your sparkly and shiny dregs c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Teach me how to be rich TT_TT I am so poor now.



Coliseum is a good way to start, leveling dragons to exalt and also farming. Sell familiars in the AH, as well as food. Hoard Swipp items to sell when the trades are up (prices soar on some of them, and people buy like crazy within those two hours). Buy items during festivals and sell them later on for profit.


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> Hi show me your sparkly and shiny dregs c:



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I am broke too.lol  I could use advice with Leafeon  View attachment 133090
> 
> Green basic, Jungle current and Splash basic   . Her ID is 581215.  What genes should she get if any? Would a scatterscroll be worth it? She was 30k treasure  in the AH



I wouldn't scatter her, those are some nice colors. o: 

Vipera/Stripes/Spines looks good if you want to stick with the cheaper treasure genes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396



^ Rainbow lair~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Hi show me your sparkly and shiny dregs c:



You've already seen my sparkliest and shiniest dragon, so maybe this guy is a good alternative?


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Coliseum is a good way to start, leveling dragons to exalt and also farming. Sell familiars in the AH, as well as food. Hoard Swipp items to sell when the trades are up (prices soar on some of them, and people buy like crazy within those two hours). Buy items during festivals and sell them later on for profit.



Okay I will try to do the exalting on regular basis now. I just found out Irradiated Scratch sells for around 14-15k. I am selling those now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> play fairgrounds.. sell stuff/dregs.. coliseum..



My dergs won't sell, I guess I will just exalt them now.


----------



## Alienfish

yea most are rainbow/pastel or random eyeburns with a few exceptions .3


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Okay I will try to do the exalting on regular basis now. I just found out Irradiated Scratch sells for around 14-15k. I am selling those now.
> 
> My dergs won't sell, I guess I will just exalt them now.



If you're leveling exalts this week, try sending them over here for a chance at some nice prizes~

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/raf/1501718


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> If you're leveling exalts this week, try sending them over here for a chance at some nice prizes~
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/raf/1501718



OwO wow cool raffle. If I ever get to win an Arcane Sprite, I will die happy.


----------



## FancyThat

pandycake said:


> Hi show me your sparkly and shiny dregs c:



I think this is the sparkliest dragon I own,


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> If you're leveling exalts this week, try sending them over here for a chance at some nice prizes~
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/raf/1501718



Thank you. I should give this a go this week..or maybe not! I am pretty exalted out for now.. last week was a killer


----------



## FancyThat

Irarina said:


> OwO wow cool raffle. If I ever get to win an Arcane Sprite, I will die happy.



Arcane sprite is so cute :3, that, ice and plague are my favourites.


----------



## Xanarcah

plague and Ice Sprites are my favorites of the Sprites. : D

Arcane is pretty dang cute, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you. I should give this a go this week..or maybe not! I am pretty exalted out for now.. last week was a killer



I know that feeell. xD; 

Didn't get to send too many dragons to the Water Flight Buying thread because I just couldn't make myself get back in the Coli after plague's two week run. I did snipe a few pages of cheap adults that I threw their way, though. And try bumping up their thread with pictures of Whale Sharks. 

You guys did good, though!


----------



## Irarina

I am just so glad that I joined FR before the next Arcane's festival. I am gonna hoard all those pink stuffsssssss during the festival.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Yes send us all the dragons



As long as conquesting flights continue to temp the filthy capitalist in me, I'm always happy to send dragons out instead of exalting them myself. xD

(I am legit looking forward to the Light vs Nature fight, especially if it follows the pricing trends of the last battle)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> I am just so glad that I joined FR before the next Arcane's festival. I am gonna hoard all those pink stuffsssssss during the festival.



: D Are you going to save up extra treasure in order to really splurge on everything? 

I was planning on doing that for the next Riot of Rot. Gotta go hard at your own flight festival, right?


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> As long as conquesting flights continue to temp the filthy capitalist in me, I'm always happy to send dragons out instead of exalting them myself. xD
> 
> (I am legit looking forward to the Light vs Nature fight, especially if it follows the pricing trends of the last battle)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> : D Are you going to save up extra treasure in order to really splurge on everything?
> 
> I was planning on doing that for the next Riot of Rot. Gotta go hard at your own flight festival, right?



Yepp, I will try to save as much as I can which mean every treasures that I own will need to go inside the vault or else  they will disappear in a blink.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Yepp, I will try to save as much as I can which mean every treasures that I own will need to go inside the vault or else  they will disappear in a blink.



Well, it's good that you can use your Vault to save money. : D Mine does nothing to stop me from spending everything I own. xD;


----------



## sour

Xanarcah said:


> If you're leveling exalts this week, try sending them over here for a chance at some nice prizes~
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/raf/1501718



YES. Indirectly support my flight hehehe c:


----------



## kaitastrophe

AAHHH such sparkly dregs


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After a long conversation with the owner I finally possess this


----------



## kaitastrophe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> After a long conversation with the owner I finally possess this



OMFG AJAKJDLAA
I dont like Tundras, but this is OH HOLY SHIZZLE!
Anyways, im off to play Fantasy Life!


----------



## Alienfish

enjoy  my rainbow dregs


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pandycake said:


> OMFG AJAKJDLAA
> I dont like Tundras, but this is OH HOLY SHIZZLE!
> Anyways, im off to play Fantasy Life!



Yea I was thinking of changing it to a ridgeback actually


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> After a long conversation with the owner I finally possess this




kkkkkiiiireeeiii that's so beautiful!


----------



## sour

Wth, I got two Water Eggs from Kelp Beds and one Earth Egg from waterways today, what is going on??? The Coli wants to tempt me into opening all the eggs, right after I pledged not to open any more eggs. Opposite of a problem tbh


After I've exalted all those meh dragons I'm going on a shopping spreeeeee


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> Wth, I got two Water Eggs from Kelp Beds and one Earth Egg from waterways today, what is going on??? The Coli wants to tempt me into opening all the eggs, right after I pledged not to open any more eggs. Opposite of a problem tbh
> 
> 
> After I've exalted all those meh dragons I'm going on a shopping spreeeeee



only gotten 1 egg that was water from jungle but might grind kelp and waterways then


----------



## sour

Umeko said:


> only gotten 1 egg that was water from jungle but might grind kelp and waterways then



I hate grinding in Kelp Beds. All those Dodges make me want to throw my laptop out the window. Mammertees and Kelp Tenders can just go. Only grinding because I'm training exalt fodder :x Ice for Dom!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

sour said:


> Wth, I got two Water Eggs from Kelp Beds and one Earth Egg from waterways today, what is going on??? The Coli wants to tempt me into opening all the eggs, right after I pledged not to open any more eggs. Opposite of a problem tbh
> 
> 
> After I've exalted all those meh dragons I'm going on a shopping spreeeeee



Wow! Congratulations! The Kelp beds hate to give me anything and consequently don't.lol


----------



## Alienfish

ya i kinda dislike kelp because dodging as well. welp






snagged this one right meow


----------



## VioletPrincess

pandycake said:


> Hi show me your sparkly and shiny dregs c:



Most of my lair is sparkly and shiny  Here are a few.


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling some hatchlings and a random Skydancer. All are in the AH for their autobuys, but I can discount for TBTers via CR.


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: LAST CHANCE BEFORE I LEVEL AND EXALT. WILLING TO TAKE TBT!


----------



## Naiad

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Do they let people who got banned make new accounts, or will they just block them again?
> 
> I know a few people on here who got banned are planning to on the reg window, but is that against the rules since you've been banned? or are they cool with it?



I'd be safe and unplug the Modem (for around 30 seconds) to reset your IP. At that point, they pretty much have no way of knowing you're the same person, unless you use the exact same login info. on your new account.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Psst can someone lend me 60K? :3 I want to buy this coatl that would be perfect with my dragon but I don't have enough


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cuppycakez said:


> I can, what's your FR username?



Ahh thank you! It's the same here. I'll try getting it to you asap


----------



## Jamborenium

pandycake said:


> Hi show me your sparkly and shiny dregs c:





Spoiler: do these count?





















these two imperials laid 3 eggs btw they have 1 more incubation period


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Soooo speaking of Gen 1s and geneing dragons~
> 
> 
> I found this stunning boy in the AH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple gened with CryFaceSpines, and a SD. Orange/Gold/Navy. Amazing and only 480g, which is a STEAL considering it's way over 3000g for all of those genes.
> 
> I didn't buy him, so he's still for sale if anyone was interested.
> 
> The user has some other very nice Gen 1s for sale at good prices, too. Dragons for sale in their lair are here.



holy **** he's so pretty and i have gems /heavy breathing
y u do this hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: also, sparkly dergs??


----------



## Xanarcah

Gotta hit the Coli for more food before I lose the bonus. .-.

In the meantime, my accents finally came in~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, that really sucks. D: Sorry you got banned, hopefully they'll listen to your appeal.



Got an e-mail that they're reviewing it and should be back to me within 7-10 days. I REALLY hope I get TurtBurglar unlocked. So many babies that I loved...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got an e-mail that they're reviewing it and should be back to me within 7-10 days. I REALLY hope I get TurtBurglar unlocked. So many babies that I loved...



7-10 days? uh i hope they are kidding really... that long really if they know what they ban for...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> 7-10 days? uh i hope they are kidding really... that long really if they know what they ban for...



yeah, so i'm gunna make another on the 20th just in case and then not touch it till they decide


----------



## Lancelot

KaydeeKrunk said:


> yeah, so i'm gunna make another on the 20th just in case and then not touch it till they decide



When you sign up remember not to use teh same name as ur other acc


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> When you sign up remember not to use teh same name as ur other acc



ye and better reset the ip or something


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> ye and better reset the ip or something




i'm gunna. or go to somewhere with wifi and make one. thanks for the advice though peeps.


----------



## Alienfish

ya no probs. if you dont get it back i can always give you stuff and a dreg or two.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Gotta hit the Coli for more food before I lose the bonus. .-.
> 
> In the meantime, my accents finally came in~



Very cute :3

I need to stop buying green toned Wildclaws, but so cute








KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got an e-mail that they're reviewing it and should be back to me within 7-10 days. I REALLY hope I get TurtBurglar unlocked. So many babies that I loved...



Fingers crossed, if you do need to restart I'll help you out however I can .


----------



## Alienfish

Wartoad boss go suck my dids I already have a crapton of meat ffs


----------



## Prabha

logged into flight rising after not being on after around 3 days
30+ notifications. Thanks gasp pinglist XD haha


----------



## kaitastrophe

WAAAAHHH stop making me jealous guys with all your beautiful dregs </3
SIX MOAR DAYS!! 
Also, TurtBurglar, I hope they give you your account back!!! It seems like it was really special to you uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> logged into flight rising after not being on after around 3 days
> 30+ notifications. Thanks gasp pinglist XD haha


Ahahaha XD
Did you get pings for any GOOD accents?


----------



## Prabha

pandycake said:


> WAAAAHHH stop making me jealous guys with all your beautiful dregs </3
> SIX MOAR DAYS!!
> Also, TurtBurglar, I hope they give you your account back!!! It seems like it was really special to you uwu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Ahahaha XD
> Did you get pings for any GOOD accents?



Oh yes I did. Only a couple though. I really do hope gem rates went down XD

omg I felt so horrible. All my dragons were starving when I came back. noo my bbys ; o ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

why didn't gem rates go down...
why are people still exchanging for 1:610+
nooooooo


----------



## kaitastrophe

SO!
I'm planning on doing the #OneBigFamily breeding project when I make an account ^^
So those anybody have any beautiful common and above rarity dragons that they can reserve for me?
Also...
TRIVIA: WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE BREEDING PROJECT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, lemme tell you somethin'...
I'm a sucker for cute adoptable and breeding sites.
So I'm joining Aywas as well c:
To keep myself entertained while FR opens registrations


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Also, lemme tell you somethin'...
> I'm a sucker for cute adoptable and breeding sites.
> So I'm joining Aywas as well c:
> To keep myself entertained while FR opens registrations



I joined Aywas too! It was pretty fun. : D I really like their adventure mode.


----------



## Alienfish

Aww new hatchlings on thursday I think, this gonna be fun.

Breeding Bob and Ame right meow


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> I joined Aywas too! It was pretty fun. : D I really like their adventure mode.



Awesome! I just sent my registration form... Hope I get accepted! *crosses fingers*
We can be Aywas buddies c:
i wonder if anyone can make a aywas discussion thread as well, uwu c: 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMFG GUYS GUYS GUYS
IM SOOO SIGNING UP FOR POETIKDRAGON'S 9,000T NOCTURNE SHOP.
All hatchling are 9K TREASURE OR LESS!!
And they're NOCTURNES.
I just really love Nocturnes, ok??
EEEEP C:
But im scared all the hatcheries I like will become unactive when I make an account 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want Nepheli x Hajidoru hatchlings c:
C-... Can anybody possible save one/buy one for me if they have offspring before I make an account? ... 
I'm willing to pay btb or pay you back whenever i can


----------



## Alienfish

fhhfhff


----------



## kaitastrophe

Possible Usernames: (Based on very beautiful and meaningful words. I am such a nerd.)


Spoiler



Eternitarian
Kefi
Dalisay
Opia
Quaintrelle


Please choose which one you like best, and if you can, tell me which ones are taken and which ones are not!


----------



## Peisinoe

Gems will not go down unfortunately. Because Glimmer is on the horizon. so...

ALSO PROPOSITION TO FR MEMEBERS

I AM IN NEED OF VILLAGERS PM IF INTERESTED can pay in treasure lol


----------



## Alienfish

Opia, def. dude.. idk if it's taken though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Peisinoe said:


> Gems will not go down unfortunately. Because Glimmer is on the horizon. so...
> 
> ALSO PROPOSITION TO FR MEMEBERS
> 
> I AM IN NEED OF VILLAGERS PM IF INTERESTED can pay in treasure lol


Which villagers?


----------



## Irarina

Peisinoe said:


> Gems will not go down unfortunately. Because Glimmer is on the horizon. so...
> 
> ALSO PROPOSITION TO FR MEMEBERS
> 
> I AM IN NEED OF VILLAGERS PM IF INTERESTED can pay in treasure lol



Which one are you looking for? I have cycle town ^^


----------



## kaitastrophe

Question; (Quite a few!)
If you buy a gene for a dragon, can you choose what color you want the gene to be?
Can you change a dragon's breed, and choose which breed you want it to be?
Can you change a dragon's gender?
(If yes to all the questions, please tell me how much it costs to do so!!)
I want my progenitor to stay in my lair forever, and I want it to be the 'king' of the lair, therefore I will call it Solomon.
I want it to be an Imperial male, but I can't decide between beige crystal/ivory shimmer/ivory gembond, or soil iridescent/ivory shimmer/ivory gembond! 
(I'm also planning on making the 'queen' sand crystal/ivory shimmer/ivory spines.)
I'm also going to buy a 'celestial' accent for both of them, and decorate them with lots of sashes and royal accessories 
What'cha think?
Any suggestions?
Thanks c;


----------



## Xanarcah

Individual colors can't be changed. When you make your progens, the first you can decide primary and secondary, but tert is random. The other progen is completely random.

Imp scrolls are with more than 434000000 treasure, and it's basically impossible to find a seller.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gender is unchangeable right now.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Individual colors can't be changed. When you make your progens, the first you can decide primary and secondary, but tert is random. The other progen is completely random.
> 
> Imp scrolls are with more than 434000000 treasure, and it's basically impossible to find a seller.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gender is unchangeable right now.



rip all dreams of getting a Gen One imp


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> rip all dreams of getting a Gen One imp



Well, teeeeechnically buying an already created g1 imp would be cheaper. 

But still hella expensive.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Individual colors can't be changed. When you make your progens, the first you can decide primary and secondary, but tert is random. The other progen is completely random.
> 
> Imp scrolls are with more than 434000000 treasure, and it's basically impossible to find a seller.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gender is unchangeable right now.




you have destroyed all my dreams
JK, JK...
So I guess I'll just have to BUY them in the AH or from a hatchery... I WILL MAKE IT!!
Also....
Are progenitors sellable?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

When glimmer comes out what would be the best dragon pair to breed and sell asap.... cryface? What breed? Coatls? What color? pastels? This is all hypothetical because I definitely won't have the necessary gems but I am curious


----------



## kaitastrophe

Also...
What are my chances of getting a generation one imperial with beige/ivory/ivory or soil/ivory/ivory?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Also...
> What are my chances of getting a generation one imperial with beige/ivory/ivory or soil/ivory/ivory?



Like none. It will cost hella lot.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Also...
> What are my chances of getting a generation one imperial with beige/ivory/ivory or soil/ivory/ivory?



So let's say you got a g1 imp. Those are like what, 
248000000 treasure or so? Youd have to scatter it. I think there's a 1 in 300763 chance of any given color combo. It's also cost you 350g for each chance.


----------



## Naiad

pandycake said:


> Also...
> What are my chances of getting a generation one imperial with beige/ivory/ivory or soil/ivory/ivory?



If you're willing to pull a Disease and drop $5k - $7k worth of items in USD, very high.


----------



## Xanarcah

Xan at work on phone = aaaalll the typos, sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> If you're willing to pull a Disease and drop $5k - $7k worth of items in USD, very high.



Well, yeah, but who has that kind of irl money on this forum?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Xan at work on phone = aaaalll the typos, sorry.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Well, yeah, but who has that kind of irl money on this forum?



Maybe she can Chargeback everything, like a certain person here


----------



## Peisinoe

Glimmer to make monies. 

Cryface Coatls, imps, maybe nocs. 

Eyeburners, pastels, and trips and doubles in pleasing colors. 

Or maybe neon wings, etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Villagers I am looking for are

marshal, Diana, and Bunnie. 

I'll let first come first serve happen I guess lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shock switch is out of beta now!! I dunno if it changes anything


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> So let's say you got a g1 imp. Those are like what,
> 248000000 treasure or so? Youd have to scatter it. I think there's a 1 in 300763 chance of any given color combo. It's also cost you 350g for each chance.



*cry cry cry*
why u so merciless fr
Ok... Welp, there goes that.
But I will still keep an eye out on the AH and Dragon Sales forum...
How much do ALL genes scrolls cost?
Can you maybe give me a list of all of them with their prices?

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND AND AND
tell me the list of prices for all generation one dragons if you can please ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Maybe she can Chargeback everything, like a certain person here



whut.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Peisinoe said:


> Glimmer to make monies.
> 
> Cryface Coatls, imps, maybe nocs.
> 
> Eyeburners, pastels, and trips and doubles in pleasing colors.
> 
> Or maybe neon wings, etc.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Villagers I am looking for are
> 
> marshal, Diana, and Bunnie.
> 
> I'll let first come first serve happen I guess lol.



Thank you for the info..do you have a ping list for your dregs on sale? I seem to keep on buying them


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Is it Ice Flight vs. Fire this week? I sort of feel I should know since I keep sending dregs to Ice...


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Is it Ice Flight vs. Fire this week? I sort of feel I should know since I keep sending dregs to Ice...



Ice is conquest pushing
Light is profit pushing
Arcane is profit pushing

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1501815/1


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Ice is conquest pushing
> Light is profit pushing
> Arcane is profit pushing
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1501815/1



Thank you! I just bought a dragon only to discover he has zero energy and so needed to be fed..isn't it considered rude to sell a dragon like that?


----------



## gnoixaim

Naiad said:


> Maybe she can Chargeback everything, like a certain person here



Omfg brb dying.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Omfg brb dying.



_Someone had to say it._


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you! I just bought a dragon only to discover he has zero energy and so needed to be fed..isn't it considered rude to sell a dragon like that?





It is. I do dumbass names bc it pisses me off lmao. 

Also I can ping you when my dragons hatch! I have a new batch in today actually.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> _Someone had to say it._



Yeah but now it's gotta be deleted  along with the boolean and 50 trillion Noc gen one babies


----------



## Naiad

Peisinoe said:


> It is. I do dumbass names bc it pisses me off lmao.
> 
> Also I can ping you when my dragons hatch! I have a new batch in today actually.



^^^

If it's a species that eats seafood, expect me to beat some ass tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yeah but now it's gotta be deleted  along with the boolean and 50 trillion Noc gen one babies



//winks at genone imp


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> ^^^
> 
> If it's a species that eats seafood, expect me to beat some ass tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> //winks at genone imp



The dragon  ate 50 seafood  and I was just planning on exalting it for Ice.  Yeah but that showed restraint ..only 1 gen one Imperial. I remember the pages of Noc gen one babies for sale .There had to be at least 20


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The dragon  ate 50 seafood  and I was just planning on exalting it for Ice.  Yeah but that showed restraint ..only 1 gen one Imperial. I remember the pages of Noc gen one babies for sale .There had to be at least 20



10/10 inconspicuous


----------



## Peisinoe

Smh sometimes I name them starving lol. I get super salty


----------



## cheezyfries

lf pretty pastel dragons, i haven't been able to find any so far >.< looking for breeds such as wildclaw (male preferred) , skydancer (no preference), and coatl (male preferred). i'd prefer to pay in gems and treasure, thanks ^^ also i have a nest that can be rented for free, just lemme know if you want it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> lf pretty pastel dragons, i haven't been able to find any so far >.< looking for breeds such as wildclaw (male preferred) , skydancer (no preference), and coatl (male preferred). i'd prefer to pay in gems and treasure, thanks ^^ also i have a nest that can be rented for free, just lemme know if you want it!



I'm still trying to figure out what colours are considered as pastels but here's this one





- - - Post Merge - - -

And this




I just saw why this was that expensive xD I thought it said 22000
I see Peisinoe sellin 2 male coats for 22000 or something. Might want try her?


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what colours are considered as pastels but here's this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw why this was that expensive xD I thought it said 22000
> I see Peisinoe sellin 2 male coats for 22000 or something. Might want try her?



ah thank you so much!! what a shame that the second one is like 220k lol i would've been interested otherwise XD checked out peisinoe's coatls, and while i love them i think i'm looking for the light blue yellow and pink ones! i would classify pastel as really light colors if that makes sense lol, i don't remember the pretty pastels i saw when i first started, which kinda sucks


----------



## VioletPrincess

New Hatchlings


----------



## Forek

Ah my god so prettyyy i only have junk dregs lol


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> ah thank you so much!! what a shame that the second one is like 220k lol i would've been interested otherwise XD checked out peisinoe's coatls, and while i love them i think i'm looking for the light blue yellow and pink ones! i would classify pastel as really light colors if that makes sense lol, i don't remember the pretty pastels i saw when i first started, which kinda sucks















nesting in 3 days want me to ping you?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My dragons are monsters. They ate my stack of meat and sea food so now I have none


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My dragons are monsters. They ate my stack of meat and sea food so now I have none



I know the feel.. like all of mine eats way too much seafood so I always have to gather that or fight in seafood coli arenas :c


----------



## Jamborenium

*My newest Hatchlings*
















all Three are Males
*all are up for Grabs if anyone is interested
*
*including this one*



​


----------



## Alienfish

Golden neboobs 

Nice noice though

also did someone say pastel dregs, i have a few pastel/rainbow ones in my lair if ya need the droolin'


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just bought female iron man




Guess it could have babies with superman


----------



## Alienfish

nice colors :3 reminds me of one of my old dregs


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> lf pretty pastel dragons, i haven't been able to find any so far >.< looking for breeds such as wildclaw (male preferred) , skydancer (no preference), and coatl (male preferred). i'd prefer to pay in gems and treasure, thanks ^^ also i have a nest that can be rented for free, just lemme know if you want it!



Hi, I have a pastel Male CoatlView attachment 133500  Aqua Ir., Banana Shim. and Rose belly , male,1 week old and unnamed.. If you want him send a crossroads over for 1 treasure to PrayingMantis. Please just name him if you exalt him. Thank you


----------



## tamagotchi

im crying my first battle in coli with the new familiars and I get a depin first loot its so cute I LOVE IT


----------



## Irarina

It's official... I AM BROKE again! Bought this as a breeding pair because I can't resist their prettiness.


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> nesting in 3 days want me to ping you?



yes please, FR is cheezyfries. thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Golden neboobs
> 
> Nice noice though
> 
> also did someone say pastel dregs, i have a few pastel/rainbow ones in my lair if ya need the droolin'



that was me ^^ thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, I have a pastel Male CoatlView attachment 133500  Aqua Ir., Banana Shim. and Rose belly , male,1 week old and unnamed.. If you want him send a crossroads over for 1 treasure to PrayingMantis. Please just name him if you exalt him. Thank you



ahh he's so gorgeous but due to the upcoming dom push and limited room, i'm taking dragons i know i'll keep forever if that makes sense. thank you for the opportunity though, it was really nice of you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries looking at my dragons with spaces on their health bars* I always never let them get below -5... I am literally so distraught by seeing that.. I am straight up looney.


----------



## sour

Aaaand the lag strikes again


----------



## BiggKitty

3 female and a male all 5k each




crimson crystal
maroon seraph
gold smoke


2 twin males 10k each




white iridescent
white current
white underbelly


male and female twins 20k each




gold crystal
gold facet
gold smoke


twin male and female 5k each




shadow crystal
black shimmer
rose underbelly

if interested all are on FR autobuy or ping me on FlightRising, my name there is TheHungryMonk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Psst I need 75K again ;-; I can try to pay back asap
Yaay my first actual breeding pair


----------



## kaitastrophe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Psst I need 75K again ;-; I can try to pay back asap
> Yaay my first actual breeding pair



*splurts out coffee i was drinking*
OMFG ITS OFFICIAL.
THIS IS THE PRETTIEST DREGS IVE SEEN SO FAR


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Psst I need 75K again ;-; I can try to pay back asap
> Yaay my first actual breeding pair



_Nice_. 

That's a really nice looking pair you've got. : D


----------



## device

i made an account when the last registration window was open but forgot all my accounts details

would it be alright to make another account or will there be a way to get back my account?


----------



## Alienfish

Sector said:


> i made an account when the last registration window was open but forgot all my accounts details
> 
> would it be alright to make another account or will there be another way to get back my account



You better e-mail them asking for your info with the e-mail you used and try and get it back first or ask them to ban it. They are very happily to ban people with more than one account on the same ip/e-mail/whatever.


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> You better e-mail them asking for your info with the e-mail you used and try and get it back first or ask them to ban it. They are very happily to ban people with more than one account on the same ip/e-mail/whatever.



idk what email i used lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sector said:


> idk what email i used lol



If you don't know your email or pass I'm sure you could reset ur IP and make a new one, as long as you dont go searching for your old one or make any connection to it.


----------



## Alienfish

Sector said:


> idk what email i used lol



eh.. well how many do you have?


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> eh.. well how many do you have?



ive got over 100 emails (don't ask why) but yeah ive got dynamic ip and im p sure i used vpn when i joined originally


----------



## Alienfish

Sector said:


> ive got over 100 emails (don't ask why) but yeah ive got dynamic ip and im p sure i used vpn when i joined originally



well, contact them and provide the IP thing and ask if they can retrieve it for you then


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sector said:


> ive got over 100 emails (don't ask why) but yeah ive got dynamic ip and im p sure i used vpn when i joined originally



or at least e-mail them saying you lost your account info and if it would be ok to make a new one


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah






pretty ain't she


----------



## Kiikay

oh yay studio is back selling accents *^* I love her designs. 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1104882


----------



## Alienfish

DAMN DUDE I WISH I COULD AFFORD THAT HHH 

</3 rip me


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Umeko said:


> DAMN DUDE I WISH I COULD AFFORD THAT HHH
> 
> </3 rip me



We are too late anyway...all sold /ordered out and there are no extras on AH either...I asked to be put on the leftover list so fingers crossed


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> We are too late anyway...all sold /ordered out and there are no extras on AH either



i know -w- but all the peeps who make flower themed ones are so skillful, dang..


----------



## Irarina

Anyone has spare Scratch? ^^


----------



## Alienfish

nope, sorry.. been mostly getting rubbish from coli except for like 1-2 familiars today but gotta grind :3

well at least i cant really buy more dregs rn x))


----------



## Irarina

Umeko said:


> nope, sorry.. been mostly getting rubbish from coli except for like 1-2 familiars today but gotta grind :3
> 
> well at least i cant really buy more dregs rn x))



It's okay. Thank you very much tho!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Right after I replied, check the Market and there it is. Snatched some Scratchs that are only 250t each ^^


----------



## Alienfish

ahh nice ^^

also anyone wants a bluemoon aviar skin? free unless you really wanna buy lol

wc female stuff i got from coli i think.


----------



## Shirohibiki

BiggKitty said:


> 3 female and a male all 5k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crimson crystal
> maroon seraph
> gold smoke
> 
> 
> 2 twin males 10k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white iridescent
> white current
> white underbelly
> 
> 
> male and female twins 20k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold crystal
> gold facet
> gold smoke
> 
> 
> twin male and female 5k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow crystal
> black shimmer
> rose underbelly
> 
> if interested all are on FR autobuy or ping me on FlightRising, my name there is TheHungryMonk



im trash i had to buy the coatl omg... soooo cute qvq


----------



## Alienfish

Eventually expanded my lair because I sold a lot of crap lel. Crim's been mean enough so

- - - Post Merge - - -






peacock


----------



## Shirohibiki

i just realized how horrible of an idea buying that coatl was

i need to stop buying seafood eaters


----------



## Naiad

looks like quite a few accents from Plume / Dorufuu (as well as some others) are being removed for Violations :0

Be careful if you own any!


----------



## Jamborenium

newest breeding pair


----------



## Astro0

is anyone in earth? i need a scroll and would love for someone to grab it for me with their discount!


----------



## Kiikay

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1436364/1

if youre into floral accents, she's selling her accents for 250g till july 22nd


----------



## rosabelle

Kiikay said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1436364/1
> 
> if youre into floral accents, she's selling her accents for 250g till july 22nd



omg I'm so tempted ;A; is this where my profit push money will be going


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gahh does anone know what to name that breeding pair I posted earlier? I suck at names and I want it to patch. I can pay 100 btb each (have no treasue atm)


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> i just realized how horrible of an idea buying that coatl was
> 
> i need to stop buying seafood eaters


ME TOO. damn that's like all they eat but they are so pretty ;o;


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gahh does anone know what to name that breeding pair I posted earlier? I suck at names and I want it to patch. I can pay 100 btb each (have no treasue atm)



good luck im so bad with naming dregs.. i just give them rw/rn names x))


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gahh does anone know what to name that breeding pair I posted earlier? I suck at names and I want it to patch. I can pay 100 btb each (have no treasue atm)



Agate & Zircon


----------



## Alienfish

Crim stop being an ass smh or I'll stop selling to you :c

Also the mushroom familiars, so pretty <3


----------



## Astro0

hoooo boy, so many pretty babies hatched today from my favourite pairs, tbh i wish i could keep them all!


Spoiler: they're so pretty?? all 12k, and they all have 4 9s in a row in their IDs







this one has a cool ID! 14999969








this one is my fave of them all




















XYY


----------



## Alienfish

Aggggh your coatls are so cute but I need to save ;e;


----------



## Irarina

My hatchlings are all grown up.Anyone interested? If not, they will be exalted in few days. Also I have 3 pearlcatcher hatched today.


----------



## Alienfish

shtap tempting me

also I have a scratch now if anyone needs 

and a scholar apparently yay coli grinds


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler: 40k each for these coatl















I also have like 3 pages of dregs for sale omg. (starting from page 4) 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=121600&page=4


----------



## BiggKitty

Naiad said:


> looks like quite a few accents from Plume / Dorufuu (as well as some others) are being removed for Violations :0
> 
> Be careful if you own any!



I owned two from Plume called Sunkissed Keeper and Sunkissed Kept, they disappeared with a message saying had violated accent code, I made a thread in Discussion Forum which Aequorin (Admin) closed and told me to contact support staff. They were both fairly recent accents and Plume had a really long list pre ordering them, so will affect a lot of people, wonder what support staff can do about it, would be nice to get my gems back, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Irarina

BiggKitty said:


> I owned two from Plume called Sunkissed Keeper and Sunkissed Kept, they disappeared with a message saying had violated accent code, I made a thread in Discussion Forum which Aequorin (Admin) closed and told me to contact support staff. They were both fairly recent accents and Plume had a really long list pre ordering them, so will affect a lot of people, wonder what support staff can do about it, would be nice to get my gems back, but I won't hold my breath.



I hope you get your gems back! What kind of accent code they violated?


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> I hope you get your gems back! What kind of accent code they violated?



They used clipart to make the accents. Essentially they stole the art.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone have a link to those skins


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone have a link to those skins


http://mewhakufr.tumblr.com/post/124191542586/clan-khuleborough-loveofshame-compilation-of#notes

Try this one


----------



## BiggKitty

Xanarcah said:


> They used clipart to make the accents. Essentially they stole the art.



It is a shame, I really liked the two accents from Plume, they were a matching double and went beautifully on a pair of midnight pcs I have. I wait to see if FR actually do anything useful like refund the money. I have my doubts we would get any sort of refund from Plume. It does make you a bit wary about buying any sort of accent though now.


----------



## Xanarcah

BiggKitty said:


> It is a shame, I really liked the two accents from Plume, they were a matching double and went beautifully on a pair of midnight pcs I have. I wait to see if FR actually do anything useful like refund the money. I have my doubts we would get any sort of refund from Plume. It does make you a bit wary about buying any sort of accent though now.



Well, Plume is locked so FR is a much better chance.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> http://mewhakufr.tumblr.com/post/124191542586/clan-khuleborough-loveofshame-compilation-of#notes
> 
> Try this one



Aww I was actually going to get that sunkissed kept accent 

At least I know who made that rainbow accent for the f imp


----------



## VioletPrincess

Astro0 said:


> hoooo boy, so many pretty babies hatched today from my favourite pairs, tbh i wish i could keep them all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they're so pretty?? all 12k, and they all have 4 9s in a row in their IDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one has a cool ID! 14999969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my fave of them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYY



Astro can you hold that last xyy for me? I have no space.  Need to sell some babes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That's why I like when shops show their sketching phases and stuff, that way you know they're actually making them...


----------



## Naiad

The staff have actually been refunding gems to quite a few people that were affected!  If you haven't already, send in a Contact us with proof/explanation of how you bought skins from Dorufuu/Plume and they were removed.


----------



## Xanarcah

Any word on if there was a match found for that fest accent?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Any word on if there was a match found for that fest accent?



Wow what a mess..how would they deal with all the Springly Sprouts being copied..  all players getting some gems?


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wow what a mess..how would they deal with all the Springly Sprouts being copied..  all players getting some gems?



I have no idea, actually. Which is why I'm so interested to see what happens with it. 

I'd heard they found some brushes that looked like they might be a match, but I haven't had the time to check up on it further. 

*casually munches popcorn*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Any word on if there was a match found for that fest accent?



Someone made a copied accent that won?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> I have no idea, actually. Which is why I'm so interested to see what happens with it.
> 
> I'd heard they found some brushes that looked like they might be a match, but I haven't had the time to check up on it further.
> 
> *casually munches popcorn*



lol and all the Springly Sprout Chests.    I am glad I just have 1 Springly. It didn't do much for me..

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Someone made a copied accent that won?



Yep. Plume made Springly sprouts which won the 2015 greenskeeper gathering  festival 2015.  Well it's not proven it has been copied yet ..


----------



## Astro0

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Astro can you hold that last xyy for me? I have no space.  Need to sell some babes.



Holding! ^_^

Oh my gosh, this is crazy! I wonder what will happen with Springly sprouts... what a ****ty thing to do


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> Holding! ^_^
> 
> Oh my gosh, this is crazy! I wonder what will happen with Springly sprouts... what a ****ty thing to do



Definitely. Honestly, I was skeptical of Plume's "friend" story when one of her skins was revealed to be copied off of Mona. Guess it was only a matter of time before others started digging.


----------



## gnoixaim

Naiad said:


> Definitely. Honestly, I was skeptical of Plume's "friend" story when one of her skins was revealed to be copied off of Mona. Guess it was only a matter of time before others started digging.



where is all this juicy drama, someone please link 

I am pretty bummed out that I have a Nocturne accent Plume made. I never use it and I have a feeling I'll never be able to sell it because it's from that user ;////


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> where is all this juicy drama, someone please link
> 
> I am pretty bummed out that I have a Nocturne accent Plume made. I never use it and I have a feeling I'll never be able to sell it because it's from that user ;////



Mona's side of the story & Plume's side of the story. It's interesting to see the people who were defending Plume earlier lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Fr has interesting drama 

 is there a link to all of the previous dramas?


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Fr has interesting drama
> 
> is there a link to all of the previous dramas?



http://dramarising.tumblr.com/

only the best tumblr ever


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> http://dramarising.tumblr.com/
> 
> only the best tumblr ever



most of the time you can find drama if you follow enough people on Tumblr tbh
DR is a great source, but a lot of the drama posted there has partly blown over already. (Unless it's Dom Drama, usually.)


----------



## tamagotchi

what part of plume's skin was copied from someone else's


----------



## Naiad

tamagotchi said:


> what part of plume's skin was copied from someone else's



If you're talking about all the drama that led to her being banned, that's here. The Mona drama is over the wings of the skin Plume made, since it's a recolored copy of Mona's Accent.

Her WC accent with the crown took a surprisingly long time to be taken down tbh.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

My crimes were so menial, I really hope I get my account back, I am so jealous of all the dragons everyone has been posting. >.<

And also LOL at the drama, like seriously, how hard is it to follow the rules. 

(Is a rule breaker too, but still..)


----------



## cheezyfries

these siblings are about to get sent to the christmas in july raffle, so if anyone wants them send me a CR ^^ the spiral will probably be kept, but if you really want her let me know because i have a similar spiral already!



Spoiler:


----------



## Dasbreenee

I hatched my first dragon guys! Well, not my first first one. Because I hatched some when I first joined but they were just standard looking. 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=103627&tab=dragon&did=15020577
Here's my new dragon. I think that link should take you to it?


----------



## Naiad

Dasbreenee said:


> I hatched my first dragon guys! Well, not my first first one. Because I hatched some when I first joined but they were just standard looking.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=103627&tab=dragon&did=15020577
> Here's my new dragon. I think that link should take you to it?



Pretty! :0 I'm a sucker for Pastel terts, haha


----------



## Lancelot

3 moar daysssss


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ohhh ahhh got enough food to feed all my dragons from all the gathering today!!!!!!!!!!! DDDD




it's 0 in everything now .-.


----------



## BiggKitty

gnoixaim said:


> where is all this juicy drama, someone please link
> 
> I am pretty bummed out that I have a Nocturne accent Plume made. I never use it and I have a feeling I'll never be able to sell it because it's from that user ;////



I would imagine once all the upheaval with Plume is settled that those of his accents that have been passed as authentic are likely to even rise in price as they will be well and truly retired so there will be less and less of them about, and he does have some very pretty ones.
I have several of Plume accents and didn't lose any more overnight, so was it just Sunkissed Keeper and Sunkissed Kept or were there others?


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> Holding! ^_^
> 
> Oh my gosh, this is crazy! I wonder what will happen with Springly sprouts... what a ****ty thing to do



It really is, I can't believe someone would do something like that. It's a shame as I quite liked Springly Sprouts on my Wildclaw but if it's a copy I want it gone anyway.


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> these siblings are about to get sent to the christmas in july raffle, so if anyone wants them send me a CR ^^ the spiral will probably be kept, but if you really want her let me know because i have a similar spiral already!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



bump bump


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 3 moar daysssss


YOU UNDERSTAND MEEEEEE


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> YOU UNDERSTAND MEEEEEE



Im V excited


----------



## Nizzy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 3 moar daysssss





pandycake said:


> YOU UNDERSTAND MEEEEEE



counting the hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

[url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15035680]




new babies 
[/url]


----------



## Alienfish

up for grabs/sale if anyone wants or they are gonna be exalted i guess 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and got ambush from pinkerton.. good thing i dont have to buy it.. eliminate though kek


----------



## kaitastrophe

78 HOURS AND 35 MINUTES! ​


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> 78 HOURS AND 35 MINUTES! ​



that excitement  that was me back in june ^^'


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> that excitement  that was me back in june ^^'



Im hyped all over again ;u;

Also sour is being real nice and letting me buy some stuff from the light jubilee so even moar hype DD


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im hyped all over again ;u;
> 
> Also sour is being real nice and letting me buy some stuff from the light jubilee so even moar hype DD



that's sweet   i feel your hype, i was so glad when i could sign up ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ya exalted the dregs, nature need it and not that good ones anyways


----------



## Irarina

Dragons for sale if anyone interested~





XXY






XYY







XYX


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I forgot I had a frozen berries skin xD I also realized I have 10 storm seekers instead of eggs


----------



## Kiikay

What flight will you guys be joining once sign up starts ~


----------



## Alienfish

Join nature, it's the best


----------



## Irarina

I will only suggest you Arcane if you like pink


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> Join light, it's the best



Fixedit


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Fixedit



Lol, you.

time to waste more money on pretty coatl


----------



## Lancelot

Im joining lightning, arcane or plague. Maybe ice.

I was gonna join lightning but I am undecided again noaw. I might just randomize it


----------



## Xanarcah

I thought a bunch of the people joining this window were going for Lightning? Is a big Lightning TBT party no longer happening?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Join the dark side, AKA shadow. Purple eyes, purple dragons, purple party.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

People should join earth. I don't think it's that active there


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Join the dark side, AKA shadow. Purple eyes, purple dragons, purple party.



lol, but Shadow is in the doghouse for their dark activities last week.


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> People should join earth. I don't think it's that active there



I heard it's the smallest flight but is a really close community. Arcane (my flight) is awesome, very friendly but extremely pink .

I am thinking about switching to Ice for a while, tbh it's mainly for the eye colour though and I'm still unsure.


----------



## Alienfish

:3 found a noice male.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol, but Shadow is in the doghouse for their dark activities last week.



can we be blamed? it's only in our nature


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> can we be blamed? it's only in our nature



ha.. ha probably true 

also i really need to save.. at least when tsukiyama is level 25 all the battle items v.v


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hmmm...
I'm stuck between Earth, Fire, & Lightning for when I join >c<
Might join Ice too.


----------



## Alienfish

Nature 

also all the battle items @_@


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Hmmm...
> I'm stuck between Earth, Fire, & Lightning for when I join >c<
> Might join Ice too.



Ill join which ever one you pick  -lightning/icepssst0-


----------



## Kiikay

O, I thought more ppl would join lightning because Thundercrack Carnivale o:


----------



## cheezyfries

lightning lightning lightning!! if you have any questions about the flight, feel free to ask me!


----------



## Lancelot

IDK WHETHER TO JOIN LIGHTNING ICE OR PLAGUE .-.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Umeko said:


> ha.. ha probably true
> 
> also i really need to save.. at least when tsukiyama is level 25 all the battle items v.v



What battle items did you need?


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> lightning lightning lightning!! if you have any questions about the flight, feel free to ask me!



Lightning is definitely one of my fav flights! qvq So organized hh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also you get one free change so don't worry if you pick the wrong Flight *COUGHanything besides shadowCOUGH* you can always change if you don't like it! ^u^


----------



## Xanarcah

Shadow has the coolest themed newbie welcoming dragons I've ever heard of. 

They breed "cookie" dragons. Brown ranges with gembond or smoke to look like chocolate chips or cinnamon swirls, etc. Because "come to the dark side, we have cookies". 

That is... just so clever. I can't even.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Shadow has the coolest themed newbie welcoming dragons I've ever heard of.
> 
> They breed "cookie" dragons. Brown ranges with gembond or smoke to look like chocolate chips or cinnamon swirls, etc. Because "come to the dark side, we have cookies".
> 
> That is... just so clever. I can't even.



It's the best really, I hope when/if I get back to get a few cookie pairs, because they are really cute. Before my banning I saw a lot of cute cookies coming out of the ovens for the noobs. <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Shadow has the coolest themed newbie welcoming dragons I've ever heard of.
> 
> They breed "cookie" dragons. Brown ranges with gembond or smoke to look like chocolate chips or cinnamon swirls, etc. Because "come to the dark side, we have cookies".
> 
> That is... just so clever. I can't even.



Should've joined shadow first then switched xD 

If anyone can snag me one I'll be happy to pay for it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh glimmer. Those prices are interesting. I wonder if it'll be cryfaceglim


----------



## Naiad

Glimmer is out :')

Good **** &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm really liking a lot of Glimmer colors so far~

White is an intense disappointment, though. .-.


Dark colors are amazing, and I hope it leads to the popularity of Galaxy dragons.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*sobbing* I'm missing out on some premo Glimmer action... Can we get some shots of it in action so I can at least enjoy viewing it?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *sobbing* I'm missing out on some premo Glimmer action... Can we get some shots of it in action so I can at least enjoy viewing it?



It's still that 30 minue downtime thigy but I'll try taking some after


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *sobbing* I'm missing out on some premo Glimmer action... Can we get some shots of it in action so I can at least enjoy viewing it?



http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048332

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=10873358

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048301

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048390

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048454

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048392



Best I can do right now, sorry.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048332
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=10873358
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048301
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048390
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048454
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15048392
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can do right now, sorry.



Wow, i actually like how subtle it is, and on the purple HNG, my dregs would look so nice with it! And I agree about the white, it's hardly noticable on it, maybe if you wanted a true "snow"belly though...


----------



## Astro0

/rubs hands together
TIME TO MAKE SOME MONEEEYYY (maybe, i hope so haha)
i need to find a great rtb pair right noooow, i'm guessing its the same rarity in hatchlings as circuit?

- - - Post Merge - - -

hm, it seems the prices for them are already pretty low (like high but not can make a fair amount of money from buying 2 glimmers and breeding them high) idk


----------



## Naiad

hands u some sniping gloves


----------



## Irarina

Most of my dragons have light colours for their underbelly. Glimmer hardly makes them standout ^^;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If people see more dark bellied dragons please link some to me! I would love to see some more, especially on purple tones!


----------



## Astro0

>buys glimmer for one derg in a circuit/glimmer rtb pastel breeding pair








>breeds them with eyes closed
>2 eggs.
If i get no glimmer babs i'll be sO pissed hahaha
i kinda wanna boon but i don't know if thats a waste?


----------



## Lancelot

2 DAYSSSSSSSSSSSS HYPE


----------



## Kiikay

OH, glimmer actually looks sSO nice. I thought it would be just underbelly but the horns and the claws are also accentuated as well.
SO GOOD ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

THAT GLIMMER DOE

would look awesome on midnight/obsidian dregs -w-


----------



## Astro0

i just got a boon bc i'm a FOOOL i hope i get at least 1 glimmer bab :/ i'm so nervous haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> i just got a boon bc i'm a FOOOL i hope i get at least 1 glimmer bab :/ i'm so nervous haha



Good luck! Show us if you do!


----------



## Astro0

F**KIN NO GLIMMER I'M GOING TO MURDER THESE TWO LITTLE CIRCUIT S**TS OMG
i know this is all my fault but WHY DID YOU FAIL ME SHADOWBINDER


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Good luck! Show us if you do!



yass, good luck 

taling about that i really hope they add some other way to get gems, I probably could waste but I don't really have paypal. i can understand why they have it since it's probably safer but as long as they get proper layer and coding for a possible "shop" it should be alright imo


----------



## Astro0

anyone want these for free please get them out of my sIGHT








just take them, idc what you do with them


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> F**KIN NO GLIMMER I'M GOING TO MURDER THESE TWO LITTLE CIRCUIT S**TS OMG
> i know this is all my fault but WHY DID YOU FAIL ME SHADOWBINDER



At least now I'll have something to breed against circuit =D

Also they're super cute and I wish I could take one. =[


----------



## FancyThat

Astro0 said:


> anyone want these for free please get them out of my sIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just take them, idc what you do with them



I would take one but I'm out of room again 

Glimmer is awesome , looking forward to using it on a few of my dragons, I'll have to have a play around in the workshop to see who it suits.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My little Aphrodite grew up :3


----------



## Alienfish

dang that's bad luck  some genes are too easy to get smh i know the breeding woes..


----------



## Alienfish

got this one.. i love that pattern


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I would take one but I'm out of room again
> 
> Glimmer is awesome , looking forward to using it on a few of my dragons, I'll have to have a play around in the workshop to see who it suits.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My little Aphrodite grew up :3



uwu I am so glad you bought her. She looks a lot like her mama<3


----------



## Alienfish

Nice twig-things around the wings


----------



## Astro0

Would anyone like a head shot of their dragon for 1200g?? discounted for tbt members from 1500g! will take treasure too 
i also do humans and can do humanoids!


Spoiler: examples!


----------



## Alienfish

you drew all those? ;o niiiiiiiiiiiiccccccceee


----------



## FancyThat

Umeko said:


> got this one.. i love that pattern



That is so pretty :3, it looks like ice cream with strawberry sauce (I could just really want ice cream ).



KaydeeKrunk said:


> uwu I am so glad you bought her. She looks a lot like her mama<3



She's so gorgeous ^^, I'm thinking of adding Glimmer 



Umeko said:


> Nice twig-things around the wings



Moonglow thorns , from last years Trickmurk circus.



Astro0 said:


> Would anyone like a head shot of their dragon for 1200g?? discounted for tbt members from 1500g! will take treasure too
> i also do humans and can do humanoids!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: examples!



These are so beautiful , damn my current lack of funds.


----------



## Astro0

Umeko said:


> you drew all those? ;o niiiiiiiiiiiiccccccceee



I did!! Thank you


----------



## Alienfish

you're welcome 

@Fancy: Thanks, I think it looks like some kinda Kabuki actor or something so mostly why I bought him ^^

and tanks, they look really good


----------



## FancyThat

Umeko said:


> you're welcome
> 
> @Fancy: Thanks, I think it looks like some kinda Kabuki actor or something so mostly why I bought him ^^
> 
> and tanks, they look really good



Yes he does actually , very nice.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> She's so gorgeous ^^, I'm thinking of adding Glimmer



That would be a good fit, that's why I really hope I get my account back, I had so many nice dark/purple colored dregs to put Glimmer on. >.< It looks so nice on darker colors.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, yay skinks! I think when I get back I am going to collect scale baby food, like snakes and skinks and stuff. They're just too cute.


----------



## Alienfish

HHHHHHHH -heavy breath-


----------



## Astro0

/heavy breathing too




200k..................................... so pretty.....................


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> /heavy breathing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200k..................................... so pretty.....................



Only 200k? Lol. Damn it's dropping fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> /heavy breathing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200k..................................... so pretty.....................



Only 200k? Lol. Damn it's dropping fast.


----------



## Astro0

Peisinoe said:


> Only 200k? Lol. Damn it's dropping fast.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Only 200k? Lol. Damn it's dropping fast.



no joke! the lowest is 140k, and 200k for a very pretty triple genned dragon like that a few hours after glimmer released is a steal, which i am very tempted...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> /heavy breathing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200k..................................... so pretty.....................



CRY that galaxy tum! I really want to see what it looks like on the blacks, I think a dreg with purple/pink cryface wings and body with a dark galaxy tum would look amazing.


----------



## Astro0

gah, was purchased while my internet froze! oh well, dont have to spend more money tonight!


----------



## Alienfish

Grats on your dregs  I need to save so no more dregs plus I have four ones hatching next week

And that new glimmer will probably deflate so waiting regardless when/if i get one


----------



## PrayingMantis10

It appears to me that glimmer  is too subtle to really be noticed on light terts..am I wrong?


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> It appears to me that glimmer  is too subtle to really be noticed on light terts..am I wrong?



no you are right. unless it's a darker shade/color it doesn't appear as much imo


----------



## Irarina

PrayingMantis10 said:


> It appears to me that glimmer  is too subtle to really be noticed on light terts..am I wrong?





Umeko said:


> no you are right. unless it's a darker shade/color it doesn't appear as much imo



^^ yup! My snowbellies dragons won't have much effect.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot who wants this beauty. Just exchange with me another fodder dragon!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Irarina said:


> ^^ yup! My snowbellies dragons won't have much effect.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I forgot who wants this beauty. Just exchange with me another fodder dragon!



That's a pity. I wanted it on a snowbelly dreg or a pastel dreg with a rose belly.


----------



## Alienfish

awww, cute but i dont really have room :[ good luck rehoming!

also gotta grind some coli out of crpa again because i had to sell..


that white dreg was so worth it though


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Umeko said:


> awww, cute but i dont really have room :[ good luck rehoming!
> 
> also gotta grind some coli out of crpa again because i had to sell..
> 
> 
> that white dreg was so worth it though


I bet one of your eyeburners would look good with glimmer. Have you scryed them?


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I bet one of your eyeburners would look good with glimmer. Have you scryed them?



Nope.. maybe once I save up and get my third dreg to level 25 :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Thinking about giving Glimmer to one of my dragons...












His mate has circuit.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Thinking about giving Glimmer to one of my dragons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mate has circuit.


lol. The pic showed up late for me. It's hard to resist isn't it. I am itching to get glimmer just to give it a try


----------



## Alienfish

if i had the treasure i'd probably get a darker dreg but tbh it's too hyped for my economy rn


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ooh cookeh dregs c;
I'm prolly joining Shadow then switching to Lightning for my birthday. which may or may not be in five months


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> What color is Fluoro's tert?  I totally agree with you ..it's way too subtle. I had saved up gems to buy glimmer and now I can't decide if I want to bother



yeah it's pretty much get a specific dark dreg for it or something :/


----------



## kaitastrophe

Tell me about Shadow and Lightning flight! uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Ooh cookeh dregs c;
> I'm prolly joining Shadow then switching to Lightning for my birthday. which may or may not be in five months



Not going to switch in time for Lightning's festival?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> Yeah, it's definitely subtle when it comes to lighter or pastel  colors, which is unfortunately since they're pretty much the most popular type of UB??



Definitely!  I had white,  banana, rose and seafoam ub that I would have liked as glimmer.lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Umeko said:


> Yeah unless they upgrade it to look more like stars/galaxies or something, it's kinda pale even for midnight dregs atm, in my opinion.



It does look good on eyeburners though. I saw a thread for eyeburners like yours on a nest.


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> It does look good on eyeburners though. I saw a thread for eyeburners like yours on a nest.



Depends on what colours tbh.. I probably wouldn't use it yet.


----------



## Kiikay

Here guys! 
For those who are still thinking about what flight to pick, he explains each flight on the 2nd post and onwards c:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=gde&id=1209394&p=mb


----------



## Alienfish

Interesting read, thanks 

Yeah... I guess I joined Nature for the fact.. well I like flowers, nature.. hippie turts and the likes. The colours, banners and the green eyes are beautiful as well. I must admit, though Water and Arcane looks awesome too!

And I'm glad Nature isn't overly dominance-oriented either.. Yeah sure I exalt now and then but it's not an everyday do.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The Scroll of Eternal Youth..I know the dreg looks like  a baby forever  but I assume the data  still shows his real age. Does that mean he can breed once he reaches the right calendar age?


----------



## Naiad

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The Scroll of Eternal Youth..I know the dreg looks like  a baby forever  but I assume the data  still shows his real age. Does that mean he can breed once he reaches the right calendar age?



Nope. Eternal babies can't breed at all :0


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Nope. Eternal babies can't breed at all :0



^

They also can't be put in the AH, but they can be traded, apparently.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hmmm...
I read the little flight guide, and so far, Lightning and Wind are my favorites. Plague and Shadow are close behind.
EEEHHHH WHY IS THIS SO HARD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also tied between Water.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Naiad said:


> Nope. Eternal babies can't breed at all :0



Thank you. I wanted to have my cake and eat it too. I wanted a baby Snapper that I could breed


----------



## kaitastrophe

OK SO HERE ARE THE TOP FIVE;
Lightning, Wind, Water, Plague, & Nature!
I'm reading the forum a bit too see which one is best ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heh.
Now I'm stuck between Lightning, Wind, & Plague, but I'm leaning HEAVILY towards Plague.


----------



## Naiad

Wind corgis though, haha. Pretty Artistic & Friendly there, iirc. And they have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## kaitastrophe

Naiad said:


> Wind corgis though, haha. Pretty Artistic & Friendly there, iirc. And they have gorgeous eyes!



True that ^^;
But Plague sounds so COOOOL!
Lightning too...


----------



## Astro0

pandycake said:


> True that ^^;
> But Plague sounds so COOOOL!
> Lightning too...



nahhhh come to shadow! we have cool purple eyes, fun dom activities for when we push, cookie dragons, heaaaps of forum games, and the shadowbinder is just soooo pretty! also glowing mushrooms, why would you want anything else?


----------



## kaitastrophe

pandycake said:


> OK SO HERE ARE THE TOP FIVE;
> Lightning, Wind, Water, Plague, & Nature!
> I'm reading the forum a bit too see which one is best ^^;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Heh.
> Now I'm stuck between Lightning, Wind, & Plague, but I'm leaning HEAVILY towards Plague.





Astro0 said:


> nahhhh come to shadow! we have cool purple eyes, fun dom activities for when we push, cookie dragons, heaaaps of forum games, and the shadowbinder is just soooo pretty! also glowing mushrooms, why would you want anything else?



Oooh... That sounds nice!
//cry
WHY U GOTTA MAKE IT HARDER
Seriously though, I'm leaning HARDCORE on Plague.
But Wind... //cry


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Astro0 said:


> nahhhh come to shadow! we have cool purple eyes, fun dom activities for when we push, cookie dragons, heaaaps of forum games, and the shadowbinder is just soooo pretty! also glowing mushrooms, why would you want anything else?



Could you please post a pic of a cookie dragon? I can't visualize it


----------



## Naiad

smoll baby corgi
fly lil bb fly


----------



## Kiikay

zzz i kinda want this but... 500k for it TT . TT 
Maybe i will wait


----------



## Astro0

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Could you please post a pic of a cookie dragon? I can't visualize it



here's a cute lil cookie! 




I can't find the ones i'm thinking of right now, but basically they generally are 'cookie' tones, with gembond/clown!  but anything that looks like a cookie works >_<


----------



## kaitastrophe

Astro0 said:


> here's a cute lil cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the ones i'm thinking of right now, but basically they generally are 'cookie' tones, with gembond/clown!  but anything that looks like a cookie works >_<




Ehhh, not a huge fan >c<


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> here's a cute lil cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the ones i'm thinking of right now, but basically they generally are 'cookie' tones, with gembond/clown!  but anything that looks like a cookie works >_<



Found this gem :')
Cookie dragons are the best tbh


----------



## Astro0

LOOK AT THIS BEAUTY THAT JUST HATCHED!




Soo tempted to keep them!
Their brother is for sale though, 12k




Also a cutie 



Naiad said:


> Found this gem :')
> Cookie dragons are the best tbh



omg so pretty! i think they're so cute ^_^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pandycake said:


> Oooh... That sounds nice!
> //cry
> WHY U GOTTA MAKE IT HARDER
> Seriously though, I'm leaning HARDCORE on Plague.
> But Wind... //cry



Just don't eat the glow shrooms, never eat the glow shrooms...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pandycake said:


> Oooh... That sounds nice!
> //cry
> WHY U GOTTA MAKE IT HARDER
> Seriously though, I'm leaning HARDCORE on Plague.
> But Wind... //cry


I was in wind when I fist joined and stayed there for a month. It wasn't that fun there but it was probably because I didn't exploe much on the boards xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tried searching the AH for a cookie dragon but couldn't find one :c I'll need to find one some other wayy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was in wind when I fist joined and stayed there for a month. It wasn't that fun there but it was probably because I didn't exploe much on the boards xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Tried searching the AH for a cookie dragon but couldn't find one :c I'll need to find one some other wayy



You could always post in the looking for thread. But really most tan/brown combos are considered cookies, sometimes with ripple and stuff, caramel colors, sometimes even fruity colors like raisins and stuff. I've seen banana cookies, burnt cookies with obsidian. There is a lot of different sub-sub-species of the cookie dragon haha.


----------



## Lancelot

Im joining Lightning Wind Ice or Plague. Im gonna randomize it tomorrow before I join


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> zzz i kinda want this but... 500k for it TT . TT
> Maybe i will wait



the actual fruck for that

umm no thanks.

anyways, cute coatls <3


----------



## Nizzy

Today is the 19 its getting closer &nd closer I'm so excited


----------



## Lancelot

Ikr  One moar day!


----------



## Alienfish

Jfc people stop naming your dregs if you want to sell them in AH.. I don't want to waste treasure on that scroll just because you love your dragon so much you need to name it pretendcookie123 >_<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> Jfc people stop naming your dregs if you want to sell them in AH.. I don't want to waste treasure on that scroll just because you love your dragon so much you need to name it pretendcookie123 >_<



People often do that because they think they'll just get exalted with no names.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> People often do that because they think they'll just get exalted with no names.



Wow, people are that hardcore about it.. They should just let whoever gets it name it themselves really. I hate when you find a pretty dreg and it's named like that egh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I usually don't name hatchlings unless I want to keep them in my lair but.. people just exalt them yourselves if they have that bad colours..and want names.


----------



## Alienfish

When you find a really nice leveled Coatl but you are poor af... dangit


----------



## FancyThat

My newest green toned Wildclaw grew up :3








Naiad said:


> Found this gem :')
> Cookie dragons are the best tbh



Oh my that is beautiful , white chocolate chip . When I expand again after the festival I need to buy a cookie dragon, they are so cool.


----------



## Alienfish

That tree/forest accent thing -drool-

and that cookie one was really noice


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to get a good cookie pair when I get back on, so I can help with the baking for the newbers.

*thinking up recipes for cookies right meow*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wonder if there had been any jammie dodger cookie dregs yet...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Thank you for the cookie dragon pics..  so basically brown tones and gembond. Did anyone here end up using Glimmer on their dragon? If so did you boon your nest..are you happy with the results?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Jfc people stop naming your dregs if you want to sell them in AH.. I don't want to waste treasure on that scroll just because you love your dragon so much you need to name it pretendcookie123 >_<



I only name dragons that I am selling for exalt prices under 4k for a baby and under 8k for an adult. It's sad to see a bunch of unnamed children that have been exalted. I use the random generator. Frankly if someone was going to keep the dragon and pmed me about it I would give them a renaming scroll for free.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, you wish they could give them proper names though.. 






:3 them colours and genes *-*


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Umeko said:


> Yeah, you wish they could give them proper names though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3 them colours and genes *-*


lol. I named one TerrorBolt this morning...that's what the random generator gave me...


----------



## Alienfish

better than most i say.. :3

liking that dreg though got some.. interesting offspring previews lol

- - - Post Merge - - -






thanks <3


----------



## PrayingMantis10

If anyone wants XXX Obsidian vipera, hypnotic , underbelly  Imp Adults  for free please let me know. They are unnamed. Please name them  if going to exalt them. I have 2 female, 1 male
View attachment 136370


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> If anyone wants XXX Obsidian vipera, hypnotic , underbelly  Imp Adults  for free please let me know. They are unnamed. Please name them  if going to exalt them. I have 2 female, 1 male
> View attachment 136370



HNG so pretty. I wish I had my account unlocked already...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> HNG so pretty. I wish I had my account unlocked already...



Are you making another account tomorrow? I can save one for you if you are..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Are you making another account tomorrow? I can save one for you if you are..



Yes, but I am not going to be using it, I am going to make it and then continue to lay low so they can't deny my ban release for me making a new one, cause I would 100% rather get my old account back, so I am making one "just in case" tomorrow and then waiting for a response of the condition of my ban appeal. if you have the extra room and are willing to hold one for me I would rather a female, and they said they would be back to me on my appeal by the 23rd or 24th. But I don't want you to have to hold it that long for me if you need the room. <3


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, but I am not going to be using it, I am going to make it and then continue to lay low so they can't deny my ban release for me making a new one, cause I would 100% rather get my old account back, so I am making one "just in case" tomorrow and then waiting for a response of the condition of my ban appeal. if you have the extra room and are willing to hold one for me I would rather a female, and they said they would be back to me on my appeal by the 23rd or 24th. But I don't want you to have to hold it that long for me if you need the room. <3



I will hold a dreg for you...frankly I need to do a major purge and 1 dreg is nothing. I have nests backed up again.lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I will hold a dreg for you...frankly I need to do a major purge and 1 dreg is nothing. I have nests backed up again.lol



Aww, you're too sweet, thank you so much. I have to tiptoe around this situation, but if and when I do get unbanned I would want to breed her against this guy


----------



## PrayingMantis10

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww, you're too sweet, thank you so much. I have to tiptoe around this situation, but if and when I do get unbanned I would want to breed her against this guy



Oooh, pretty. That's a baby I would want!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Oooh, pretty. That's a baby I would want!



I like that they'll have chances of getting pinks whites and reds it'll be a good mix I thinks. EXCEPT FOR MAIZE NOBODY WANTS YOU MAIZE. (I'm so glad I have the color wheel of FR memorized for the most part, because I can't forsee their babes)


----------



## cheezyfries

pandycake said:


> True that ^^;
> But Plague sounds so COOOOL!
> Lightning too...



lightning is awesome! we have lots of inside jokes, are heavily dominance oriented (not in the sense that we always exalt dragons even if we're not doing a push or whatever, but in the sense that when we push or conquest, it's absolutely crazy), and have tons of newbie guides like a welcome to lightning directory, dominance HQs (complete with a presentation on dominance!), and plenty of friendly members who can answer your questions. to help other lightning members, we have a battlestone bank, lair expansion and gene support groups, CAP (coliseum assistance program, used for dominance), and even free leveling services! also we have newbie raffles (held by gendersquare iirc), and newbie packs, full of food points, some treasure to get you to your next lair expansion, and even some familiars and apparel. if you have any other questions, please let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

I need to exalt a few as well I think, mostly old ones that are not crying colors or just old I kept for some reason lel


----------



## Lancelot

I think Im gonna join lightning and then if I dont like it ill move to ice or wind ^8^


----------



## Xanarcah

Lightning newbies are gonna have the _best time_ this window, I just had a look at what's in planning for the Thundercrack Carnivale~

The raffle is super sweet too, I might have to throw some dragons that way this week. Lightning Sprite and all those eggs...


----------



## Kiikay

I find this snapper so cute, looks like a planETTTT.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ok! I've decided.
I'm joining Lightning to start off, and then I'll change to Wind or Plague


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Ok! I've decided.
> I'm joining Lightning to start off, and then I'll change to Wind or Plague



Do what Im doing. Join lightning and move to wind with meh after


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Do what Im doing. Join lightning and move to wind with meh after



Hahaha, yeah, sure 

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> lightning is awesome! we have lots of inside jokes, are heavily dominance oriented (not in the sense that we always exalt dragons even if we're not doing a push or whatever, but in the sense that when we push or conquest, it's absolutely crazy), and have tons of newbie guides like a welcome to lightning directory, dominance HQs (complete with a presentation on dominance!), and plenty of friendly members who can answer your questions. to help other lightning members, we have a battlestone bank, lair expansion and gene support groups, CAP (coliseum assistance program, used for dominance), and even free leveling services! also we have newbie raffles (held by gendersquare iirc), and newbie packs, full of food points, some treasure to get you to your next lair expansion, and even some familiars and apparel. if you have any other questions, please let me know!



Oh my gosh.
You just convinced me.
I will probably switch for my birthday, though, which is in like five months.
Tell me more! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm probably joining all the OTA and IF events!
Too bad I can't join the raffle or the mafia


----------



## sour

Going to switch to Lightning in a week, kind of excited.


----------



## Lancelot

Everyones coming to lightning. Cheesy will be happy


----------



## Xanarcah

Whoop whoop, party in Lightning!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Kiikay said:


> I find this snapper so cute, looks like a planETTTT.



That Snapper is cute ..are you buying him?


----------



## Lancelot

How much is that snapper? Would anyone be kind enough to buy it for me and I can pay you back once I make an account ;u; Its so cute and ive never had a snapper before


----------



## Irarina

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How much is that snapper? Would anyone be kind enough to buy it for me and I can pay you back once I make an account ;u; Its so cute and ive never had a snapper before



He is 500 gems coz' he has the new gene - glimmer. Sorry, I don't have that kind of money to help.


----------



## Lancelot

O nvm. I wasnt expecting anyone to spend gems on it xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Monkey D Luffy said:


> O nvm. I wasnt expecting anyone to spend gems on it xD



The gem rate has gone up too.. so the dragon is around 300,000 treasure


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The gem rate has gone up too.. so the dragon is around 300,000 treasure



Probably a bit closer to 350k, since 300k would be a 600 rate.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Probably a bit closer to 350k, since 300k would be a 600 rate.



lmao. It went up again did it!?


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lmao. It went up again did it!?



Yeah, when Glimmer came out it went aaalll the way up to 800. Now it's closer to 700, depending on the seller.


----------



## Irarina

I think I will get a galaxy dragon when they become more cheap ^^


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, when Glimmer came out it went aaalll the way up to 800. Now it's closer to 700, depending on the seller.



lol. Why on earth did people pay 1200 gems  for a glimmer gene just to make muddy homely dragons? I really don't get it. Almost all of the  glimmer babies look like cheap exalt fodder


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Why on earth did people pay 1200 gems  for a glimmer gene just to make muddy homely dragons? I really don't get it. Almost all of the  glimmer babies look like cheap exalt fodder



Beauty's in the eye of the beholder, I guess? 

To be fair, though, I went scrying last night, and I totally want a Navy/Leaf/Leaf Glimmer imp. Glimmer just adds that last eyeburner touch that underbelly couldn't achieve.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> I think I will get a galaxy dragon when they become more cheap ^^



Keep an eye out around the 22nd and 23rd. That's day 5 and 6 after Glimmer's release, so when the first non-booned nests will be hatching.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Beauty's in the eye of the beholder, I guess?
> 
> To be fair, though, I went scrying last night, and I totally want a Navy/Leaf/Leaf Glimmer imp. Glimmer just adds that last eyeburner touch that underbelly couldn't achieve.


lol. but that's not homely. That's a good looking dragon! Leaf really looks good as glimmer. I am on a ping list for an eyeburner with leaf and glimmer. I am talking about all the muddy guardians and faes


----------



## Kiikay

PrayingMantis10 said:


> That Snapper is cute ..are you buying him?



nah, i would if he was female

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bought glimmer and put it on this qt o:


----------



## cheezyfries

pandycake said:


> Hahaha, yeah, sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh.
> You just convinced me.
> I will probably switch for my birthday, though, which is in like five months.
> Tell me more!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm probably joining all the OTA and IF events!
> Too bad I can't join the raffle or the mafia



woop woop! i think it'd be better if you ask me questions about the flight lol because i can't think of anything else right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



sour said:


> Going to switch to Lightning in a week, kind of excited.



yay, boss always wants new interns! also i've noticed how lots of people are switching to lightning this week, i've seen a couple of threads which is a lot compared to none, which is what i normally see.. or you could just join now to participate in all the dom challenges

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Everyones coming to lightning. Cheesy will be happy



hahah yeah it's pretty cool having fellow tbters join your flight, when i first played flight rising i was the only one here in lightning i think


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Kiikay said:


> nah, i would if he was female
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bought glimmer and put it on this qt o:



Ooh, that's nice. Blood looks so good as glimmer!


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. but that's not homely. That's a good looking dragon! Leaf really looks good as glimmer. I am on a ping list for an eyeburner with leaf and glimmer. I am talking about all the muddy guardians and faes



Ooh yeah, all the sort of... Odd choices. I think the users just went looking for the first rtb plentiful breeds they could find in the AH.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> nah, i would if he was female
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bought glimmer and put it on this qt o:



Yesssss that is so nice looking. o:


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> nah, i would if he was female
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bought glimmer and put it on this qt o:



Looks surprisingly nice on that blood though.. but still I wish they'd spice it up a bit..


----------



## Irarina

Someone said that glimmer can initiate a dragon line calls 'soda pop dragons'~ This blood can be a coke line then.


----------



## Nizzy

Literally counting the hrs, I can not wait to join this site


----------



## VioletPrincess

I'm thinking I like Glimmer on this Wildclaw


----------



## Peisinoe

Anyone joining Light Flight refer me!!

Peisinoe!!

Also some pastel dragosn will be up for freebies to new users yas


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If Someone refers you how many gems do you get?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmmm I can't seem to find the chests I had from the light event. I couldn't have opened them because I would've had the skins


----------



## Naiad

You get 1% of all gems they buy, iirc

so if they bought 1,000 gems you'd get 10 added to your account :0


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got this male imp for a cheap price


----------



## Lancelot

REGISTRATION IS TODAAAAAAYYYY!! Hype hype hype.


Anyone want me to refer them?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> REGISTRATION IS TODAAAAAAYYYY!! Hype hype hype.
> 
> 
> Anyone want me to refer them?



Frack only a few more minutes now, I am about to hop on my phone so I can be on a different IP I haven't used yet and hope that works.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hey guise refer me  name is ObeseMudkipz. 


I dunno. I want to create a new account so I can see what other flights are like but I'll probably get banned


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hey guise refer me  name is ObeseMudkipz.
> 
> 
> I dunno. I want to create a new account so I can see what other flights are like but I'll probably get banned



You get one free change, you know that right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk who to put for my referred because if my old account doesn't come back on this will be it and I actually buy gems, so like, who should I bless?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You get one free change, you know that right?



Yea I used in less then a month xD changed from wind to light


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea I used in less then a month xD changed from wind to light



Nice haha. On my OG account I changed from Plague to Lightning cause I got really into Blue/Ocean dregs.


----------



## pillow bunny

I think I'm going to start playing again today  My name is Vanilluxe if anyone wants to add me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Nice haha. On my OG account I changed from Plague to Lightning cause I got really into Blue/Ocean dregs.



Blue dregs are the best  If I d make an account I'll join shadow for a cookie dragon then switch to lightning since it was my choice after light


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Blue dregs are the best  If I d make an account I'll join shadow for a cookie dragon then switch to lightning since it was my choice after light



Just be careful if you do, it really sucks to get banned, and I have a feelings the window is why they chose to delay their decision...


----------



## pillow bunny

Wait, so do you get banned for having two accounts on the same computer? I was considering starting against because newb giveaways are


----------



## Lancelot

How do I change my IP? o.o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pillow bunny said:


> Wait, so do you get banned for having two accounts on the same computer? I was considering starting against because newb giveaways are



Yes, I had a completely barren account that I gave away all the money and dragons off of, so i could no longer play, and then made a new account, and still got banned. They've also been known to ban people with siblings s/o's or friends who use the same IP or live together if you do a lot of transferring between accounts.


----------



## pillow bunny

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How do I change my IP? o.o



use a proxy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How do I change my IP? o.o



Yeah can get a new IP if you turn off your router for a few minutes, I think it resets it.


----------



## pillow bunny

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, I had a completely barren account that I gave away all the money and dragons off of, so i could no longer play, and then made a new account, and still got banned. They've also been known to ban people with siblings s/o's or friends who use the same IP or live together if you do a lot of transferring between accounts.



Aww :/ Oh well, I guess I'll just stick with my current account then

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah can get a new IP if you turn off your router for a few minutes, I think it resets it.



Wait what? I never knew that O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i turn off my router all the time and i don't think my IP has changed?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Yeah, I don't know if you can ask the mods to shut down your old account if you really want to start over or something. But it's a big deal having two accounts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anybody know what timezone server time is? Cause it said 5:30 server time and IDK when that is?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> but i turn off my router all the time and i don't think my IP has changed?



"Turn off your router for a minute and turn it back on. The common nature of DHCP is to "remember" the device and assign you the same IP address you had before, so simply turning off your router and turning it back on will not likely change IP address. However, if you try multiple times you may get lucky and will obtain a new IP address from your ISP. If multiple tries doesn't get you a new IP address, try leaving the router turned off overnight and restart in the morning."


----------



## pillow bunny

Oh well, I like my username anyways so I'll just keep it

It's only 00:47 btw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pillow bunny said:


> Oh well, I like my username anyways so I'll just keep it
> 
> It's only 00:47 btw



Ah, so it's my time, cool beans, I'll just have to remember to jump on when I do my wake-up calls.


----------



## Irarina

I breed random dragons and get something so random ^^;


----------



## Naiad

05:30 server time is 5:30 AM PST :0
So a little bit more than 4 hours to go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Resetting the IP works differently depending on which provider/service for wifi they have


----------



## pillow bunny

Does anyone know how to get money quickly? I need 12k more treasure to buy this beautiful dragon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> I breed random dragons and get something so random ^^;



Watermelon!


----------



## Irarina

I doubt anyone wants him so I will just exalt him soon then.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> I doubt anyone wants him so I will just exalt him soon then.



I think it's a beautiful combo, looks like watermelon candy.


----------



## Irarina

You can have him if you want~ 

Also, where is the best place to grind for* insects*? I need them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> You can have him if you want~
> 
> Also, where is the best place to grind for* insects*? I need them.



Wouldn't be able to get him for quite a while as I gotta wait for them to either unban me or tell me that they wont unban me


----------



## Naiad

Irarina said:


> You can have him if you want~
> 
> Also, where is the best place to grind for* insects*? I need them.



Arena, I believe.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Someone said that glimmer can initiate a dragon line calls 'soda pop dragons'~ This blood can be a coke line then.



That's a cute idea, I want to make a ramune dragon with ice and shades of blue!


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wouldn't be able to get him for quite a while as I gotta wait for them to either unban me or tell me that they wont unban me



Ahhh, I can't hold him then. Trying to clear my lair spaces now. So sorry for that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Arena, I believe.



Thanks! I will be heading there now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's a cute idea, I want to make a ramune dragon with ice and shades of blue!



I want 1 when they are cheaper, of course.


----------



## Alienfish

my lil' peacock grew up finally, so beautiful -w-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody joining today know what kind of dragon they're picking for a progen, and what colors they're going for? I'm thinking either double white or double obsidian... not sure yet, and definitely a guardian.


----------



## Alienfish

I picked tundra.. i kinda liked my genes and got lucky with the tertiary :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> I picked tundra.. i kinda liked my genes and got lucky with the tertiary :3



I only like tundra males, and I don't even like them THAT much, I wish they were fluffier, idk.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I only like tundra males, and I don't even like them THAT much, I wish they were fluffier, idk.



female can be nice with the right colours tbh.

also lel at glimmers being like 200k+ right meow


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hope my partner is a mirror with good colors too.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I hope my partner is a mirror with good colors too.



yah olol hope you get lucky i got that mustard fae.. eventually exalted him because the colors were bad but still..


----------



## PrayingMantis10

View attachment 136626

Anyone want a XXX Gold Cryface with Smoke  Pearlcatcher girl or boy for free send a Crossroads to PrayingMantis. Please name before exalting


----------



## FancyThat

pillow bunny said:


> I think I'm going to start playing again today  My name is Vanilluxe if anyone wants to add me



I'll add you when I log back in :3, everyone can add me if you haven't already, my name is PixieSparkles on FR. So great more people are joining .


----------



## Alienfish

Feel free to add me too; HippieTurt always nice to have more TBT peeps


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> REGISTRATION IS TODAAAAAAYYYY!! Hype hype hype.
> 
> 
> Anyone want me to refer them?



if you haven't already registered, me please! user is cheezyfries

also feel free to friend me as well ^^ i'll try to hand out some food or spare familiars as well!


----------



## Nizzy

15 min !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

HippieTurt if you wanna ref as well 

also almost back up to 100k again had to remove a tertiary gene because circuit is so fugly unless done very right


----------



## Irarina

Added all of you ^^ User is Irarina btw. Alsooo... I am quite proud of myself to manage to save more treasures than I thought I can during the profit push last week. Of course that means no spending tho *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i gonna try save which shouldn't be hard cause I don't have room for more dregs other than what's hatching this week so


----------



## Irarina

*FREE DRAGONS FOR NEWBIE*
Most of them are named tho ^^; Sorry for that. 1 per user.






1. Ashes


-----





2. Melquist


-----





3. Nath


-----





4. Elen


-----





5. Unnamed male PC


-----





6. Unnamed female PC


-----





7. Myra - this one if you want her, I prefer you give her a forever home if you can.


----------



## Alienfish

Free dreg as well for newbs, just lmk so i can remove the familiar


----------



## Nizzy

Made my account my username is nizzi


----------



## Alienfish

Yay, awesome! Hope y'all will enjoy the game


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

CRAP, I just tried to sign up, and put in an old email @yahoo but forgot that the yahoo switched over the g-mail...should I message them to try and fix it or just go for broke and try again with the proper email?


----------



## lolparrot

gosh darn I accidentally misspelled my email in both boxes and clicked register. Now I have to get a different username XD
Edit: Made an account with the proper email, my user is squidkids lol


----------



## Alienfish

figured xD ya unless someone actually has that misspelled email you should be fine x)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OMG, thought of a rad username and it wasn't taken. HNNG Still holding out for my account to get unbanned, but it's a freaking cool name! got some weird fae as a second dreg, and my main progen is obs/obs/ORANGE so at least it's bright, joined Plague cause I kind of miss the grossness(and it applies to my username), and I had really good luck before when I was in it. Might change later on if I don't get my old account back.


----------



## Alienfish

ya better stay low on that then :3 good luck!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> ya better stay low on that then :3 good luck!



hiding under the radar, I scored the name VultureCulture, so surprised it hadn't been taken!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> hiding under the radar, I scored the name VultureCulture, so surprised it hadn't been taken!



lel nice one :3 just grinding coli atm since i need more crap to sell *poor*

- - - Post Merge - - -

but ya if anyone wants that coatl i posted let me know :3


----------



## sour

Oooh reg window! New users and old users, add me as a friend, my friends lust is so empty ;_; I'm Sais on FR and here's a direct link to my lair page whee


----------



## Alienfish

added  is HippieTurt


----------



## pillow bunny

Free to anyone:


----------



## Nizzy

i'll take  them


----------



## sour

Accepted everyone, thank you!

I have free dragons too:





and





Black and white sisters c: I'd love to see them going to a good TBT home


----------



## Alienfish

those are lovely, best of luck finding home


----------



## pillow bunny

Nizzy said:


> i'll take  them



Sure! What's your name?

- - - Post Merge - - -

found it and sent them


----------



## device

which element is best to choose?

i decided to make a new account (due to me not knowing my email and password of my original account)


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler:  Some free dregs for you newbs that just registered


----------



## Alienfish

Be careful with multiple accounts, you better tell them your old account name and that you can't access it so they don't ban you.


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> Be careful with multiple accounts, you better tell them your old account name and that you can't access it so they don't ban you.



im using a different ip i think so im hoping everything will be ok


----------



## Nizzy

it would let me take crystal for some reason


----------



## device

idk which element to choose lol

so much decisions


----------



## Nizzy

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler:  Some free dregs for you newbs that just registered



could i have the fae male with aqua &nd gold and the skydancer female


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> im using a different ip i think so im hoping everything will be ok



ya just saying they just like to ban peeps for that so you know

- - - Post Merge - - -



fwts said:


> idk which element to choose lol
> 
> so much decisions



nature


----------



## Peisinoe

dont exalt unnamed. Just don't
Don't get newbie dragons to exalt for profit. That's shady and scum
Also train a team ASAP bc festival


----------



## pillow bunny

Nizzy said:


> it would let me take crystal for some reason



Oh I forgot to remove the familiar.  It should work now though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fwts said:


> idk which element to choose lol
> 
> so much decisions



ice


----------



## Peisinoe

Light flight best flight


----------



## Kiikay

Yes please don't take free dregs just to exalt, make sure they're dregs you really want to keep. If you don't want it anymore send it back to the person who gave it to you, so they can give it to someone else who may want it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> could i have the fae male with aqua &nd gold and the skydancer female



Yeah sure, what's your username?


----------



## Irarina

*COME TO ARCANEEEEE*


----------



## Peisinoe

Light flight best flight


----------



## Nizzy

Peisinoe said:


> dont exalt unnamed. Just don't
> Don't get newbie dragons to exalt for profit. That's shady and scum
> Also train a team ASAP bc festival





Kiikay said:


> Yes please don't take free dregs just to exalt, make sure they're dregs you really want to keep. If you don't want it anymore send it back to the person who gave it to you, so they can give it to someone else who may want it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, what's your username?



username is nizzi


----------



## Peisinoe

Free dragons to newbies. Comes with common familiar. Which will be random. Claim on here then send crossroads. Bc I'm on mobile. 

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## device

Peisinoe said:


> Light flight best flight



didn't you just post that im confused


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Shhh, no come to the dark side, we jav lots of freshly baked cookies for the taking


----------



## device

this game is confusing me already

ive bred and got items but now there's nothing else to do


----------



## Peisinoe

fwts said:


> didn't you just post that im confused




YES BC LIGHT FLIGHT BEST FLIGHT. 

ONE OF US ONE OF US

- - - Post Merge - - -



fwts said:


> this game is confusing me already
> 
> ive bred and got items but now there's nothing else to do





You can get some nice pretty freebie dragons and start training a team in the coliseum? 

But usually it's breeding, selling, and coliseum.


----------



## device

Peisinoe said:


> You can get some nice pretty freebie dragons and start training a team in the coliseum?
> 
> But usually it's breeding, selling, and coliseum.



how do i get a freebie dragon?


----------



## Peisinoe

fwts said:


> how do i get a freebie dragon?




Check your flight forums! Tons of people have newbie packages and newbie dragons as welcome gifts.


----------



## Alienfish

ya i posted one coatl some pages ago here that is free just dont exalt like at once though because im nice


----------



## Lancelot

IM ABOUT TO JOIN DDD I just got home and  Im so excited DD


----------



## Alienfish

awesome   hope you gonna jav a nice blast.


----------



## device

Peisinoe said:


> Check your flight forums! Tons of people have newbie packages and newbie dragons as welcome gifts.



so the lighning forum should have some freebies for me?


----------



## Peisinoe

fwts said:


> so the lighning forum should have some freebies for me?




Usually they do. Or raffles or dragon sales. Tons of people off load dragons on newbies as welcome gifts. You should go check!


----------



## Twinleaf

May I ask what Flight Rising is? ⊂( ・ ̫・)⊃


----------



## device

Peisinoe said:


> Usually they do. Or raffles or dragon sales. Tons of people off load dragons on newbies as welcome gifts. You should go check!



ok im going to check now thx


----------



## Xanarcah

Flight giveaways should be in your flight's Sales forum. If you joined Lightning, it'll be Lightning Sales. 


It's still pretty early in the day, so if there aren't a lot of giveaway threads now, check back in a couple of hours~


----------



## Lancelot

Ok I joined 

My account is called Aokiji. I picked lighting!

This is my progen, shes called Aisu






- - - Post Merge - - -

Random dreg


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok I joined
> 
> My account is called Aokiji. I picked lighting!



lightning is best


----------



## Alienfish

oh them timezone it's already past 5 pm here :] gotta love grinding coli

- - - Post Merge - - -

damn Luffy that aisu had some lucky genes dude


----------



## Nizzy

Peisinoe said:


> Free dragons to newbies. Comes with common familiar. Which will be random. Claim on here then send crossroads. Bc I'm on mobile.
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



could i have Sycamore

- - - Post Merge - - -

user name is Nizzi


----------



## Lancelot

Peisonie please could I have Pierre? :O My ign is Aokiji


----------



## Alienfish

anyways gonna exalt that coatl unless anyone wants cause it'd be a waste to remove circuit anyways

found them i think lel

- - - Post Merge - - -

exalted that dreg and yay got useful battle stuff while grinding coli.. noice it saves me a lot


----------



## kaitastrophe

//cry
I STILL HAVE TO WAIT NINE HOURS!!!!
Anyone know how to change the timezone on your phone or sumethin because I CANT WAIT

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAITTT NEVERMIND AHHH IMMA JOIN NOW


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> //cry
> I STILL HAVE TO WAIT NINE HOURS!!!!
> Anyone know how to change the timezone on your phone or sumethin because I CANT WAIT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WAITTT NEVERMIND AHHH IMMA JOIN NOW



Yussss, finalllyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you caprichoso, pandy?


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yussss, finalllyyy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Are you caprichoso, pandy?


Yep! I used you as my refferal, hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

HARDEST QUESTION OF MY LIFE....
Imma join Lightning fo' now


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Yep! I used you as my refferal, hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> HARDEST QUESTION OF MY LIFE....
> Imma join Lightning fo' now



Ahhh, ok. Ty ty


----------



## Irarina

Pandycakes, if you are ready... I am sending you your dragon ^^


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ok so I got this Seafoam & Platinum female founder I so creatively called 'Mentha' as well as this beautiful pastel thundra to match <33
Imma breed 'em now >v<


----------



## Lancelot

Just casually buying laods of treasure from people :]


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> Pandycakes, if you are ready... I am sending you your dragon ^^


OMFG THANK YOU SO MUCH! <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh the guardian and tundra have pretty wacky offspring possibilities, but one of them is a beautiful chocolate mint chip cookeh guardian c:
And a beautiful light gray with a pastel blue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Just casually buying laods of treasure from people :]


Hahaha 
Imma post in the Lightning Sales forum and be swarmed with dregs and newbie gifts >


----------



## Peisinoe

Yeah go for it guys who wanted those dragons. You gotta send cr bc I'm on mobile tho


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Lancelot

I just bought 2 snappers and Idk if I like them but I bought them anyway ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

aaaaaand I bought another


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I just bought 2 snappers and Idk if I like them but I bought them anyway ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> aaaaaand I bought another


How are you getting so much treasure??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only have 47 >c<

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAHAHA, I'm already going to fill up my lair XD


----------



## Lancelot

This happened .-.


----------



## Nizzy

so i been playing since 5:31 and i have 7604 treasure and my liar is almost full &nd i started breeding


----------



## Lancelot

I bought like 180k with tbt so yea.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This happened .-.


//gasps
HOW-WHUT-
//whispers tell me ur secruts
Seriously, how are you getting so much treasure?


----------



## Alienfish

Luffy that's one nice accent, grats!

Ya I hope that dude replies lel.

Otherwise I grind coli and sell the crap, you can also try sell to crim if he wants your stuff, it's random though


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I bought like 180k with tbt so yea.


Oh ok c:
You are my senpai.
I SHALL DO DE SAME.

*ahem*
PEOPLES!
I NEED TREASURE.
YOU CAN SEE MY BTB AT THE SIDE, I HAVE ALMOST 2K.
SO JUST TELL ME AN OFFER.
THANKS.


----------



## Nizzy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This happened .-.





pandycake said:


> //gasps
> HOW-WHUT-
> //whispers tell me ur secruts
> Seriously, how are you getting so much treasure?


Thats all Fabulous now i dont  even wanna show mines anymore


----------



## Lancelot

I bought 3 snappers and had to stop myself buying more dragons-



Spoiler


















- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Oh ok c:
> You are my senpai.
> I SHALL DO DE SAME.
> 
> *ahem*
> PEOPLES!
> I NEED TREASURE.
> YOU CAN SEE MY BTB AT THE SIDE, I HAVE ALMOST 2K.
> SO JUST TELL ME AN OFFER.
> THANKS.



The accent cost me like 69k ;u; It was the cheapest I could find though.. All the rest were like 500 gems or 100k


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I bought 3 snappers and had to stop myself buying more dragons-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The accent cost me like 69k ;u; It was the cheapest I could find though.. All the rest were like 500 gems or 100k




Hehe c:


----------



## Nizzy

So here are my dragons already got the first 3 up to level 2



Not as Fab  as Luffy but i love them just the same


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm on mobile so i can't link them now, but my username on FR is cheezyfries! if you see ANY dragons in my lair that you want except for tempest, scapolite, and skye, let me know and you might get them


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ooops. I accideantly adopted a dragon I didnt want and now I only have one space...
*exalts*
Sorry, gotta leave space for the dragons that are worth it.
ANYWAYS! My lair is so shiny now *^*

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i'm on mobile so i can't link them now, but my username on FR is cheezyfries! if you see ANY dragons in my lair that you want except for tempest, scapolite, and skye, let me know and you might get them




Will do!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i'm on mobile so i can't link them now, but my username on FR is cheezyfries! if you see ANY dragons in my lair that you want except for tempest, scapolite, and skye, let me know and you might get them



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=155371


----------



## kaitastrophe

Anyone want this dreg? I also ACCIDEANTLY adopted this one >c<


----------



## gnoixaim

pandycake said:


> Ooops. I accideantly adopted a dragon I didnt want and now I only have one space...
> *exalts*
> Sorry, gotta leave space for the dragons that are worth it.
> ANYWAYS! My lair is so shiny now *^*





pandycake said:


> Anyone want this dreg? I also ACCIDEANTLY adopted this one >c<



Another? You should probably just give it back to the owner then.


----------



## Alienfish

yea send it back or something.. don't adopt stuff ya dont want. that's why i never posted in those freebies threads.. i can be way indecisive at times.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Another? You should probably just give it back to the owner then.





Umeko said:


> yea send it back or something.. don't adopt stuff ya dont want. that's why i never posted in those freebies threads.. i can be way indecisive at times.



This.

It's pretty rude to just take everything that you don't really want and exalt it immediately afterwards.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Woops, my mistake.
I meant to say another dragon, but nevermind that.


----------



## Lancelot

I need to stop. I only have 15k left now


----------



## kaitastrophe

Also, does anybody know when the festival is starting? Do we have to prepare or anything?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I need to stop. I only have 15k left now


Hahaha, believe me, it's hard >c<
Especially when you have limited space and keep seeing new shiny free-to-adopt dregs *^*


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Also, does anybody know when the festival is starting? Do we have to prepare or anything?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Hahaha, believe me, it's hard >c<
> Especially when you have limited space and keep seeing new shiny free-to-adopt dregs *^*



26th I believe. I'd advise you train up some dragons so you can grind in the coliseum when it starts. You can get chests and stuff from there


----------



## kaitastrophe

Also, if anyone wants tbt for treasure, please vm me!


----------



## Alienfish

I mostly buy from AH because .. well.. it feels better i dont wanna take dregs i might not keep. but gonna try save up like 500k or something now I think :]


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 26th I believe. I'd advise you train up some dragons so you can grind in the coliseum when it starts. You can get chests and stuff from there



Ok, thanks!
Can I do it on mobile though?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Also, does anybody know when the festival is starting? Do we have to prepare or anything?



I'd start leveling a Coliseum team, if I were you. You'll definitely want one when the festival rolls around on Sunday.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I'd start leveling a Coliseum team, if I were you. You'll definitely want one when the festival rolls around on Sunday.



yush training my third 25 dregs right meow :3 slowly and steady aha i mostly do coli for stuff to sell now tho


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ok, thanks!
But does the coli work on mobile?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Ok, thanks!
> But does the coli work on mobile?



Yeah, it does, but how well it works sometimes depends on what kind of phone you have. 

I Coli more or less exclusively on my phone.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, it does, but how well it works sometimes depends on what kind of phone you have.
> 
> I Coli more or less exclusively on my phone.



Thanks! Imma try that now


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> yush training my third 25 dregs right meow :3 slowly and steady aha i mostly do coli for stuff to sell now tho



Nice. : D 

Yeah, Coli is probably the steadiest, most reliable source of income on the site. It's also great when you have 100+ dragons to feed every day...


----------



## Irarina

Ipad mini works terrible with coli T_T


----------



## Alienfish

yay that workshop thing really awesome to play around with

Played around with coatl colors and obsidian on all colors and glimmer .. dayum dude that was really noice.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Wow. Ok, so I just loaded up the page with the warning and everything but then my iphone glitched and starting freezing and I had to close the tab twice before my iphone auto shut-down >v<


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Nice. : D
> 
> Yeah, Coli is probably the steadiest, most reliable source of income on the site. It's also great when you have 100+ dragons to feed every day...



*dreg lol two are 25 already so Tsukiyama is 17-18 or something rn.

Yush it is. Sometimes I do minigames because I know most of the jigsaws : P


----------



## Nizzy

cheezyfries said:


> i'm on mobile so i can't link them now, but my username on FR is cheezyfries! if you see ANY dragons in my lair that you want except for tempest, scapolite, and skye, let me know and you might get them



Could i have claymore


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hey, anyone willing to give me 30k treasure to upgrade my lair and buy some dragons/hatchlings?
I'll give you 300-700 btb


----------



## Alienfish

Also digging and scavenging in Gather items can also make a nice income once you get some levels since you sometimes get things that give you treasure when you open them (the same goes for coli, some monsters/arenas gives you "bags" with items and/or items in it)


----------



## Xanarcah

Unhatched eggs are going for just under 150k in the AH right now, so if you haven't used your Gathering turns yet... Might want to try Scavenging for some. : D


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Unhatched eggs are going for just under 150k in the AH right now, so if you haven't used your Gathering turns yet... Might want to try Scavenging for some. : D



I just used my turns Scavenging and Digging, but no luck


----------



## Nizzy

Xanarcah said:


> Unhatched eggs are going for just under 150k in the AH right now, so if you haven't used your Gathering turns yet... Might want to try Scavenging for some. : D



crap i just used mine


----------



## kaitastrophe

Should I just sell all the materials I got from Scavenging/Digging?


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Should I just sell all the materials I got from Scavenging/Digging?



Id save some and transmute them in baldwins?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Should I just sell all the materials I got from Scavenging/Digging?



Give them Baldwin to transmute. 

You can find him in the Trading post.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Unhatched eggs are going for just under 150k in the AH right now, so if you haven't used your Gathering turns yet... Might want to try Scavenging for some. : D



Nice.. which levels do they come at? Only unhatched I ever got was from coli so..


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Give them Baldwin to transmute.
> 
> You can find him in the Trading post.


Ok, thanks! Will do


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Nice.. which levels do they come at? Only unhatched I ever got was from coli so..



You can find them all the way from level 1. 

Like you, I have better luck in the Coli finding them. xD;


----------



## kaitastrophe

I got a Smoky Bantam Fangar from Pinkerton's Pile


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> I got a Smoky Bantam Fangar from Pinkerton's Pile



Nice! 

Those are pretty cute~


----------



## Alienfish

Really.. must be rare luck then lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Nice!
> 
> Those are pretty cute~



Yeah, it is! 
So... Imma snatch my dad's laptop and grind in the coli for a bit 
What are the guides again?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anybody know a website or something where you can see how a dreg is gonna look like when its an adult?


----------



## Alienfish

http://www1.flightrising.com/scrying

here you can play around

as for coli guides for building, Culex has a good one (just google it cause i dont remember the exact forum posts)

I think the wiki might have drop lists


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Yeah, it is!
> So... Imma snatch my dad's laptop and grind in the coli for a bit
> What are the guides again?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anybody know a website or something where you can see how a dreg is gonna look like when its an adult?



My two favorite guides:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/937136

You can use the Scrying Workshop to see how dragons will look as adults or with different genes/breeds.


----------



## Irarina

pandycake said:


> Yeah, it is!
> So... Imma snatch my dad's laptop and grind in the coli for a bit
> What are the guides again?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anybody know a website or something where you can see how a dreg is gonna look like when its an adult?



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=scrying&view=morphintime


----------



## kaitastrophe

Help me choose please!
http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15101625
OR
http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15053431
???


----------



## Lancelot

Does anyone have any level 25 dragons I could borrow? I can pay with tbt I guess

I need to level up some dragons for the festival and to give back to naiad


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Help me choose please!
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15101625
> OR
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15053431
> ???



Second one, definitely.


----------



## kaitastrophe

AHHHH I NEED 8K treasure! >c<


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> Help me choose please!
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15101625
> OR
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15053431
> ???


the first one imo not too fond of pink genes like that


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Forgot to ask buuut. Can accents go on skins?


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Forgot to ask buuut. Can accents go on skins?



Nope and it makes me v sad


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nope and it makes me v sad



this but yeah the layer coding be weird I guess


----------



## kaitastrophe

My hatchlings:


Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> My hatchlings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Evren and that new Crystal Imp boy you just bought have a nice range together.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Evren and that new Crystal Imp boy you just bought have a nice range together.


Really? 
How so? 
Do you know which other dragons I can breed together to get nice babies?


----------



## Alienfish

Nice ones  Getting hatchlings tomorrow and later this week


----------



## kaitastrophe

Umeko said:


> Nice ones  Getting hatchlings tomorrow and later this week



Thanks! I might not keep them all though. I'm planning on breeding/leveling them up, and then just exalting or selling them.
Not sure though.


----------



## Lancelot

I wanna buy glowing methane for my snapper but I dont have enough ;u; Cri cri


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> Thanks! I might not keep them all though. I'm planning on breeding/leveling them up, and then just exalting or selling them.
> Not sure though.



Unless I really like them I usually just exalt, but yeah that's up to you


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nope and it makes me v sad



Booooooooo. When I see an accent preview with a skined dragon it'll make me sad


----------



## Lancelot

Time to somehow get 300k


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Really?
> How so?
> Do you know which other dragons I can breed together to get nice babies?




http://fr.fintastic.net/

You can see if they're related and what potential hatchlings would look like in the Scrying Workshop. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/scrying


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Time to somehow get 300k



x) I'm gonna try saving up to 500k.. lel


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> http://fr.fintastic.net/
> 
> You can see if they're related and what potential hatchlings would look like in the Scrying Workshop.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/scrying


Thanks!
But... It doesnt have splash there

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind! :S

- - - Post Merge - - -

They have pretty good hatchling possibilities...


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=11800073

i want this.. rip me


----------



## Peisinoe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Does anyone have any level 25 dragons I could borrow? I can pay with tbt I guess
> 
> I need to level up some dragons for the festival and to give back to naiad





I do. But I have some stipulations  

1. don't breed them
2. 5 k a day per dragon 
3. I need collateral : if you have 1 party popper per dragon, 1 apple for 2, a hammer for all 3. Or we can do others but they'll be more collectibles per dragons.
When you return the dragons I return your collectibles. 
4. Don't breed them. 
5. Return them in the same condition that they left my lair. 
6. Don't breed them. 
I have a team of three.  So ya


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=1531796

this one looks pretty badass as well >.> at least it's treasure but gonna take forever lel


----------



## Lancelot

Peisinoe said:


> I do. But I have some stipulations
> 
> 1. don't breed them
> 2. 5 k a day per dragon
> 3. I need collateral : if you have 1 party popper per dragon, 1 apple for 2, a hammer for all 3. Or we can do others but they'll be more collectibles per dragons.
> When you return the dragons I return your collectibles.
> 4. Don't breed them.
> 5. Return them in the same condition that they left my lair.
> 6. Don't breed them.
> I have a team of three.  So ya



Aaah, I would do that but unfortunately I cant do 5k a day per dragon D:

Ty for the offer though!! ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok im gonna save up 100k instead and buy golden wing silks for aisu


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Aaah, I would do that but unfortunately I cant do 5k a day per dragon D:
> 
> Ty for the offer though!! ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok im gonna save up 100k instead and buy golden wing silks for aisu



Why don't you pay Naiad back first and then save up for golden wing silks..


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Why don't you pay Naiad back first and then save up for golden wing silks..



^^^this

and lel i have too many familiars better sell them


----------



## Lancelot

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Why don't you pay Naiad back first and then save up for golden wing silks..



Because it's gonna take me ages to get 100k.
Its not that I dont want to pay 5k per day. I cant because I cant get the money fast enough.

I am gonna pay Naiad back and she already knows this  but I need some dragons that I can level mine up with for her as it takes me quite some time to level them up to 25.... :-(


----------



## Alienfish

Actually it won't tae you ages as long as you play regularly and do coli grinds and digging/scavenging items..


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Because it's gonna take me ages to get 100k.
> Its not that I dont want to pay 5k per day. I cant because I cant get the money fast enough.
> 
> I am gonna pay Naiad back and she already knows this  but I need some dragons that I can level mine up with for her as it takes me quite some time to level them up to 25.... :-(



Try borrowing some level 25s from your Flight's lending service to level with. Lightning is pretty Dom oriented, I can't imagine that they wouldn't have one. 

Use the 100k for stones for Naiad's new dragon instead of silks. Might as well clear the debt properly, right? 

5k profit is like training and exalting one, maaybe two dragons. Under 10 minutes each. Definitely doable.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Try borrowing some level 25s from your Flight's lending service to level with. Lightning is pretty Dom oriented, I can't imagine that they wouldn't have one.
> 
> Use the 100k for stones for Naiad's new dragon instead of silks. Might as well clear the debt properly, right?
> 
> 5k profit is like training and exalting one, maaybe two dragons. Under 10 minutes each. Definitely doable.



Yeah check there. I bought mine from AH though some time ago. And not lending mine since I still need to train Tsukiyama and I don't want to lose them.

Yeah, just sell and grind regularly without buying stuff and you'll be there in no time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

when you jav 123456 treasure lel


----------



## gnoixaim

Free for n00bs or anyone if I like you, huehue





^ he's level 10


----------



## Lancelot

Could I have that red one?? It looks likes the one Naiad let me borrow ;P


----------



## Alienfish

Dang dude that level 10 looks noice gl finding a home.


----------



## Lancelot

My name is Aokiji, assuming is OK ;X


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If any of you have a cookie dreg I'd be willing to buy it for 50K


----------



## Alienfish

Gotta love golem workshop. i'd say that farming build works good in most arenas but might be a but tough unless you have three level 25's


----------



## kaitastrophe

Woah, FR users are too nice :O
First off, the wonderful EnchantedEcho gave me 50KT as well as apparel, rare food, and a familar, and when I saw a dreg I really wanted (which was initially up for 75kT) they gave it to me for 50KT, but let me keep 10KT so I would still have some treasure <33
This the wonderful baby I got for 40KT;






He'll be such a beautiful boy when he grows up <33


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats looks like a vanilla cookie


----------



## Kiikay

It's good to prepare for this coming lightning festival by building a coli team to use in the Coliseum o:
The coliseum will drop some nifty treasure chest that could also contain skin/accent and Charged Sprockets currency. You use these currency to exchange apparel in Festive Favours. 

There will be noice lightning themed skins/accent you will be able to buy in the marketplace that week. Like luffy's guardian, was from last month's Light festival. So save up!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Another question xD. For the lightning event where is the suggested place to farm?


----------



## kaitastrophe

Umeko said:


> Congrats looks like a vanilla cookie


Thanks! However, I need help;
Should I spend my 10kT buying a pair for this handsome vanilla cookie (maybe gembond mint chocolate chip?) or buying a skin/accent for it?


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> Thanks! However, I need help;
> Should I spend my 10kT buying a pair for this handsome vanilla cookie (maybe gembond mint chocolate chip?) or buying a skin/accent for it?



I'd buy another dreg if you're into the breeding thing you can always buy accents later 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Another question xD. For the lightning event where is the suggested place to farm?



was gonna ask this too lel


----------



## kaitastrophe

Nevermind! I'm saving it up :]
I'll save 5% of my treasure at all times.


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Another question xD. For the lightning event where is the suggested place to farm?



Golem Workshop and Arena look like the two best places to me. 

Workshop has 23% Lightning and 15% Neutral
Arena has 28% Neutral


----------



## kaitastrophe

I posted a thread in the 'Dragons Wanted' to find a pretty mate for him <33


----------



## Alienfish

Saving up like mad cause I found a noice thing that I want rather than the coatl hnnnng


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> Try borrowing some level 25s from your Flight's lending service to level with. Lightning is pretty Dom oriented, I can't imagine that they wouldn't have one.
> 
> Use the 100k for stones for Naiad's new dragon instead of silks. Might as well clear the debt properly, right?
> 
> 5k profit is like training and exalting one, maaybe two dragons. Under 10 minutes each. Definitely doable.



The silks arent for me, they are for Naiad


----------



## Kiikay

Kiikay said:


> Spoiler:  Some free dregs for you newbs that just registered



for those who may not have seen ^^

Also let me know if you're in new and in Ice flight c:


----------



## kaitastrophe

Would a white iri/maize shimmer/white gembond be a good mate for my vanilla cookie?


----------



## Alienfish

show us? c: also greedy jigsaw gimme treasure lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

There's also


----------



## Alienfish

ah def the first one then the other has too blue wings imo


----------



## kaitastrophe

Umeko said:


> ah def the first one then the other has too blue wings imo


Yeah.


----------



## Alienfish

THOSE WINGS AAAAH


----------



## kaitastrophe

Beautiful wings! <33
AHHH WHY CANT MY HATCHLINGS GROW UP ALREADY


----------



## cheezyfries

to all new sparks (there should be a few) here is the newbie mentor thread! [x] i am a mentor so feel free to request me hahah, i'll get out to sending things to newbies once i have some free time! (if you want dragons let me know which ones you like in my lair, the only ones i won't be giving out for sure are those who i have received for free and were requested to not be exalted or my level 24s


----------



## kaitastrophe

cheezyfries said:


> to all new sparks (there should be a few) here is the newbie mentor thread! [x] i am a mentor so feel free to request me hahah, i'll get out to sending things to newbies once i have some free time! (if you want dragons let me know which ones you like in my lair, the only ones i won't be giving out for sure are those who i have received for free and were requested to not be exalted or my level 24s



Yay! Imma look into that c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

It doesnt work


----------



## Alienfish

HHHH HEAVY BREATH

- - - Post Merge - - -

snagged that fella for 150k level 19 some weird mage-ish build

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay level 20 actually just levelled up xDD


----------



## Peisinoe

Peisinoe said:


> Free dragons to newbies. Comes with common familiar. Which will be random. Claim on here then send crossroads. Bc I'm on mobile.
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:




hey guys. I know two people claimed 2 dragons. If you could repost again, I am home now!


----------



## brutalitea

I woke up early to join this timesuck. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> I woke up early to join this timesuck. Let's see how it goes.



HI TAE! STINA FROM LINE HERE LMK IF YOU NEED ANYHELP AND I GOT SOME FREE DRAGONS


----------



## brutalitea

Oh right, my username is Smoaking.


----------



## Alice

Tae said:


> Oh right, my username is Smoaking.



The desolation of Smoaking.


----------



## cheezyfries

pandycake said:


> Yay! Imma look into that c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It doesnt work



? the link worked for me.. are you in the lightning flight? if not it won't work lol
[X] same link again hahah


----------



## Xanarcah

Got another Gen 1. Because I have no self control. .-.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Got another Gen 1. Because I have no self control. .-.


How much was that?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much was that?



1200g. Came as an IriShimSmoke Spiral. I changed him into a Skydancer and gave him Gembond.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

I joined a few hours ago. I have zero idea what I'm doing.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> 1200g. Came as an IriShimSmoke Spiral. I changed him into a Skydancer and gave him Gembond.



Oh wow! I can't even save up that much

Grr this could've been a cookoe dragon but addin gembond would make it red ;-;


----------



## cheezyfries

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I joined a few hours ago. I have zero idea what I'm doing.



that was totally me when i first joined lol, the first thing i would do is go to your flight's forums and pick up some nice looking dragons to start a team, considering that thundercrack carnivale is next week! or you could borrow some level 25s, it's your choice. i recommend culex's guide, it's pretty simple to follow once you start (i'm too lazy to link it but if you search it up you'll definitely find it)


----------



## Xanarcah

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I joined a few hours ago. I have zero idea what I'm doing.



Welcome to Flight Rising. : D 

If you've got any specific questions about anything, I'd be happy to answer anything I can. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow! I can't even save up that much
> 
> Grr this could've been a cookoe dragon but addin gembond would make it red ;-;



Shhh he's totally a cookie dragon.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Shhh he's totally a cookie dragon.



I have never seen red chocolate chips  I tried speckle and freckle so now he looks like a burnt cookie xD


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have never seen red chocolate chips  I tried speckle and freckle so now he looks like a burnt cookie xD



I've used red chocolate chips before, actually. They're usually on sale around Christmas. Same for M&Ms. 

Burnt cookies need loving too. xD


----------



## brutalitea

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I joined a few hours ago. I have zero idea what I'm doing.



Same. I'm just scratching my head and randomly clicking things.


----------



## Lancelot

Peisinoe said:


> hey guys. I know two people claimed 2 dragons. If you could repost again, I am home now!



I requested one  I requested the gold imp but if thats gone could I have one of the purple coatls?

- - - Post Merge - - -

This looks so good ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Hatchlings today, free to good home


----------



## Heyden

Just got Flight Rising, sort of confused aaand how often can I incubate my eggs? sorry for being a major noob
and uh, his fo I send and receive items and dragons and whatever


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> Just got Flight Rising, sort of confused aaand how often can I incubate my eggs? sorry for being a major noob
> and uh, his fo I send and receive items and dragons and whatever



Once a day unless you got the boon(which is sold for gems if you are really impatient).

Dragons, you go to crossroads. As for items and gems/treasure you attach them when you send someone a message


----------



## Heyden

Umeko said:


> Once a day unless you got the boon(which is sold for gems if you are really impatient).
> 
> Dragons, you go to crossroads. As for items and gems/treasure you attach them when you send someone a message



ah cool, figured it out!
hopefully I can wait 5 days


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> ah cool, figured it out!
> hopefully I can wait 5 days



Yeah no problem. I wish the cooldown for breeding was a bit .. shorter like some has 33 days.. :/

But yaaa if anyone wants those babies let me know otherwise I will probably exalt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

3 more days and then that imp pair I posted is RTB! Can't wait to see what will hatch even though there are not many possibilities


----------



## Alienfish

Skydancer is taken if anyone wants the Tundra ones send a Cr, my FR name is HippieTurt


----------



## Lancelot

This happened


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh did anyone join shadow this window?


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh did anyone join shadow this window?



I think most of us joined lightning. Dont take my word for it though :X


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This happened


LOL I almost thought you got glimmer. Nice skin though. Gonna save up for tincture and stones, probably gonna reset that mint cookie I got yesterday


----------



## FancyThat

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This happened



That's a really nice skin , I just brought myself an accent


----------



## Alienfish

shtap tempting me i need to save x)  nice nice though

mostly grinding coli now cause im outta junk ^^


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh did anyone join shadow this window?



Is this a cookie dragon? It's in the Ah for 9k.View attachment 136894


----------



## Alienfish

looks like a peanut butter cookie to me imo.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Umeko said:


> looks like a peanut butter cookie to me imo.



lmao. You are right


----------



## Alienfish

ya i dont like snappers too much but nice colors/genes if one does..

also dang i hope i get nice coli drops those battle items @__@

- - - Post Merge - - -

probably gonna exalt the tundra guys need the dough lel


----------



## Lancelot

I like snappers. I bought like 3



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

I like the vanilla cookie one imo but yah i'm not really into their aesthetics :3


----------



## Astro0

hhhhh i reaaaally feel like hatching an egg for some reason? but i dont wanna spend all that treasure
the struggle is real tbh

I hope all you newbs are having a good time! feel free to add me, I'm Astro0 on there too ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> hhhhh i reaaaally feel like hatching an egg for some reason? but i dont wanna spend all that treasure
> the struggle is real tbh
> 
> I hope all you newbs are having a good time! feel free to add me, I'm Astro0 on there too ^_^



Try grinding for one, or try and get lucky at dig/scavenge..

And ya go on an add me as well if ya want, HippieTurt ...

Is a bit broke atm but if ya guys need something let me know still


----------



## Astro0

Umeko said:


> Try grinding for one, or try and get lucky at dig/scavenge..
> 
> And ya go on an add me as well if ya want, HippieTurt ...
> 
> Is a bit broke atm but if ya guys need something let me know still



yeaaaah i might grind for a bit
Added you!


----------



## Alienfish

yay, accepted 

also ya i need to grind to get stuff to sell.. need  berserker x2 and eliminate lol.


----------



## Lancelot

I bought  like 2 eliminates 6 beserkers and atm 2 ambushs.

They cost sooo much ;u; I still need 2 moar ambushes ;o;


----------



## Astro0

ooh i will buy an egg for tbt, if anyones interested!


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I bought  like 2 eliminates 6 beserkers and atm 2 ambushs.
> 
> They cost sooo much ;u; I still need 2 moar ambushes ;o;



yeah ikr they are expensive as frick unless you are lucky to get them from Pinkerton or coli..


----------



## cheezyfries

Astro0 said:


> ooh i will buy an egg for tbt, if anyones interested!



i can get you an unhatched plague egg by the end of the week ^^ it's not shady i promise, i'm doing a fodder trade for one. i think they're going for about 150k T on the AH right now, so does 950 TBT sound good? if someone else offers feel free to reject my offer lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I bought  like 2 eliminates 6 beserkers and atm 2 ambushs.
> 
> They cost sooo much ;u; I still need 2 moar ambushes ;o;



the T4F (trading for fodder) thread in lightning lets you train up 5 dragons to level 7 for one ambush if that'd help you ^^ idk if there are any left, but you can always try


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> i can get you an unhatched plague egg by the end of the week ^^ it's not shady i promise, i'm doing a fodder trade for one. i think they're going for about 150k T on the AH right now, so does 950 TBT sound good? if someone else offers feel free to reject my offer lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the T4F (trading for fodder) thread in lightning lets you train up 5 dragons to level 7 for one ambush if that'd help you ^^ idk if there are any left, but you can always try



I had to buy em fast cause they arent for me and I wanted to buy them before I got tempted and bought my money on something else :X So I spent the rest of my money on them


----------



## Astro0

cheezyfries said:


> i can get you an unhatched plague egg by the end of the week ^^ it's not shady i promise, i'm doing a fodder trade for one. i think they're going for about 150k T on the AH right now, so does 950 TBT sound good? if someone else offers feel free to reject my offer lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the T4F (trading for fodder) thread in lightning lets you train up 5 dragons to level 7 for one ambush if that'd help you ^^ idk if there are any left, but you can always try



950 sounds great!! Thank you, let me know


----------



## Alienfish

seems like they have deflated somewhat but yah that culex build is expensive.. but very much worth it in the end so yah shan't complain

- - - Post Merge - - -

just need another 2 berserk and a tincture.. phew


----------



## lolparrot

I just got a berserk from Pinkerton if anyone wants to buy it off me


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> I just got a berserk from Pinkerton if anyone wants to buy it off me



I probably can't afford it but thanks anyways 

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg, thanks so much for the berserk stones ;u; which makes the stone build more or less complete now gotta get that dreg to level 25 so i can tincture, but those scrolls are cheap at least <3


----------



## Alienfish

also gotta hate when coli lags and you have to flee because you can't fight on :C


----------



## Lancelot

HI NEWBS

I I thought it would be coool if you all posted your favourite dragon, as of now  I really wanna see them all.

Heres mine, I have 2-


----------



## Alienfish

Freesia


----------



## Kiikay

g a s p, for those who like snappers. They're breeding out GEODE snappers here

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1387096/1

they look cool imo, im on the pinglist for it and they have some up a few mins ago. But i think I'll wait after lightning fest to get my hands on one.


----------



## Irarina

Kiikay said:


> g a s p, for those who like snappers. They're breeding out GEODE snappers here
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1387096/1
> 
> they look cool imo, im on the pinglist for it and they have some up a few mins ago. But i think I'll wait after lightning fest to get my hands on one.



Those are really cute snappers ^^


----------



## kaitastrophe

Hiya! I just woke up :O
I hope I'm not late to the party.
One of my hatchlings grew up!




My favorite so far is this one;




Doing some trades and stuff, I spent ALL of my lair space and I need 5kT more before I even THINK about expanding it then I'll be broke again ;-;
I got an UNHATCHED LIGHTNING EGG while I was scavenging, as well as a storm seeker familiar and two 'level ups'. The rest is just branches and such.
I'm not sure if I should hatch it...
Thoughts?
I also put two dragons to breed, and their babies will be VERY bright, with gembond, circuit, crackle, facet, as well as other possibilities.
If you want me to ping you when they have babies, please tell me your FR username!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Kiikay said:


> g a s p, for those who like snappers. They're breeding out GEODE snappers here
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1387096/1
> 
> they look cool imo, im on the pinglist for it and they have some up a few mins ago. But i think I'll wait after lightning fest to get my hands on one.



Ooh they are nice.


----------



## Lancelot

pandycake said:


> Hiya! I just woke up :O
> I hope I'm not late to the party.
> One of my hatchlings grew up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite so far is this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some trades and stuff, I spent ALL of my lair space and I need 5kT more before I even THINK about expanding it then I'll be broke again ;-;
> I got an UNHATCHED LIGHTNING EGG while I was scavenging, as well as a storm seeker familiar and two 'level ups'. The rest is just branches and such.
> I'm not sure if I should hatch it...
> Thoughts?



#SELLIT


----------



## kaitastrophe

Monkey D Luffy said:


> #SELLIT



Hahaha, actually, I'm planning on breeding them all first, then selling the offspring for more .
I'm also already breeding a pair with RIDICULOUS offspring possibilities!
Facet, gembond, circuit, crackle, etc., as well as bright colors.
How much do unhatched lightning eggs sell for?

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY MOTHER OF ABRAHAM LINCOLN...
SOME LIGHTNING EGGS ARE SELLING FOR 152K TREASURE!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

The most expensive one SO FAR is 155k TREASURE!
Please help!
How much do I sell mine for?
Scratch that.
Most expensive one SO FAR is 160k! Why am I even-


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Hahaha, actually, I'm planning on breeding them all first, then selling the offspring for more .
> I'm also already breeding a pair with RIDICULOUS offspring possibilities!
> Facet, gembond, circuit, crackle, etc., as well as bright colors.
> How much do unhatched lightning eggs sell for?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF ABRAHAM LINCOLN...
> SOME LIGHTNING EGGS ARE SELLING FOR 152K TREASURE!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The most expensive one SO FAR is 155k TREASURE!
> Please help!
> How much do I sell mine for?



Set it so the AH sorts by price/ascending. Sell yours for 1t less than the lowest listed, and list yours for only 1 day. The more days you list it for, the higher the transaction fee is.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Set it so the AH sorts by price/ascending. Sell yours for 1t less than the lowest listed, and list yours for only 1 day. The more days you list it for, the higher the transaction fee is.



The lowest is 153kT, so I sell it for 152,999 treasure?


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> The lowest is 153kT, so I sell it for 152,999 treasure?



The lowest is actually 152k, so sell for 1t less than that.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> The lowest is actually 152k, so sell for 1t less than that.



Ahh, ok.
So for 151,999 treasure.
Ok, let me post it in the AH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It says 'the price must have a numerical value'?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind! Figured it out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I PUT UP MY UNHATCHED LIGHTNING EGG FOR 151,999 TREASURE IF YOU'RE INTERESTED!


----------



## Xanarcah

Just keep checking back in the AH once in a while to see if you're still the cheapest Lightning egg. If someone prices theirs lower than yours, cancel the auction and relist it for 1t less than theirs. 


Also, did you change your name already? I seem to remember you were Caprichoso, and the egg is listed by Capricieux?


----------



## Peisinoe

My purchase of the day!!






Also if anyone has driftwood logs I'll buy them off of you at lowest AH price.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

welp, I was right, they waiting until right after the window closed to tell me they're keeping my account closed. has anybody who remade an account had any probs so far?


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> welp, I was right, they waiting until right after the window closed to tell me they're keeping my account closed. has anybody who remade an account had any probs so far?



Oh. you got reply already? Well damn I hope you get to keep your new one.. sucks bro I saw how much work you put into it :/


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> welp, I was right, they waiting until right after the window closed to tell me they're keeping my account closed. has anybody who remade an account had any probs so far?



That is really sad. You have very beautiful dragons :"(


----------



## Miharu

I can't wait until Registration open again ; v; I really want to try FR out!~


----------



## Irarina

Miharu said:


> I can't wait until Registration open again ; v; I really want to try FR out!~



Hello there Miharu! ^_____^


----------



## Alienfish

lol gotta hate level when you cant tincture until 25...


----------



## Miharu

Irarina said:


> Hello there Miharu! ^_____^



Hi Irarina!!!! <3 I really want to join after you told me about it ahahah just been lurking and waiting for the opportunity XD


----------



## gnoixaim

Umeko said:


> lol gotta hate level when you cant tincture until 25...



You can still tincture them before 25 : )


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> You can still tincture them before 25 : )



yeah but this was already statted as mage aaannd i dont want to mess up the stats like i did once before. and i need the treasure now anyways xD


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling this breeding pair 40k together

Pastels~


----------



## Alienfish

love the leaves accent, good luck selling.


----------



## Irarina

Miharu said:


> Hi Irarina!!!! <3 I really want to join after you told me about it ahahah just been lurking and waiting for the opportunity XD



:3 You will love it. And... You just miss a day. The registration was yesterday ^^;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Day 4? Formy search of a cookie dragon. I have an offer I want to take just need a pm


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Day 4? Formy search of a cookie dragon. I have an offer I want to take just need a pm



I don't think users out of Shadow know much about cookie dragon. Good luck searching for it!


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> :3 You will love it. And... You just miss a day. The registration was yesterday ^^;



ya it closed some hours ago

-goes levelling up dregs-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> I don't think users out of Shadow know much about cookie dragon. Good luck searching for it!



I should make a new account, get one then send it to my other account

I don't even remember buying this cow


Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I should make a new account, get one then send it to my other account
> 
> I don't even remember buying this cow
> 
> 
> Spoiler



And then get both banned and lose everything. xD;

Why not ask someone in Shadow to see if someone's selling in their forums? I know at least Astro is in Shadow. 

Also~


----------



## Alienfish

LOL COW CARD

sorry i had to.

at least the females looks somewhat better than the males tbh


----------



## Irarina

I LOVEEEE HERSHEY~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> And then get both banned and lose everything. xD;
> 
> Why not ask someone in Shadow to see if someone's selling in their forums? I know at least Astro is in Shadow.
> 
> Also~


I can't now since registrations are closed 

I pm'ed tem on FR a few minues ago. Hope there are sellers!

Yesss yesss I love cookie dough


----------



## Alienfish

cookie dough is life tbh...

i love how someone named that dreg i bought yesterday "parachute" lel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> cookie dough is life tbh...
> 
> i love how someone named that dreg i bought yesterday "parachute" lel



I went to check your lair and saw that xD love their parents names

Your first lairs bottom row hurts my eyes


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I went to check your lair and saw that xD love their parents names
> 
> Your first lairs bottom row hurts my eyes



me too but the dreg was worth it way more fun to level up =D

ya i kinda collect rainbow/cryface/eyeburn coatls lol.. glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## cheezyfries

tfw you finally get to kelp beds but keep on encountering wave sweepers.. (it'd be so much better if i wasn't training fodder for the conquest lol)

edit: also does anyone have a healer that's lv.25 i can borrow for the festival? i want to grind in the golem workshop and i think healers are good for that? let me know your price!


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> tfw you finally get to kelp beds but keep on encountering wave sweepers.. (it'd be so much better if i wasn't training fodder for the conquest lol)



lel yes.. or that stupid mantarune boss i hate them.. mostly because their drops are crap


----------



## Xanarcah

Finished dressing up and renaming my new boy~
He's themed after a metal song, just like half of my lair. xD; 







_I am a king in crisis counting minutes
There is an ending to my reign
My sins have come to face me, I can feel it
That I have lived my life in vain
And now I know I'll reap the seeds I've sown_


----------



## Alienfish

noice noice must say i like anthem and serenade as well


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I can't now since registrations are closed
> 
> I pm'ed tem on FR a few minues ago. Hope there are sellers!
> 
> Yesss yesss I love cookie dough



I got a cookie Snapper dragon owner to put their breeding pair on a nest today! so if you can't get Goober you can get a sibling


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> noice noice must say i like anthem and serenade as well



Thanks. : D Kamelot songs just fit dragons so well...

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I got a cookie Snapper dragon owner to put their breeding pair on a nest today! so if you can't get Goober you can get a sibling



: D I'm looking forward to seeing your cookie baby when it comes out of the oven~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks. : D Kamelot songs just fit dragons so well...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> : D I'm looking forward to seeing your cookie baby when it comes out of the oven~



lol. It pays to use the dragon search bar and bug people.


----------



## Alienfish

^dat pun lol

and i see x) some of mine are named after musicians, some are just words and some are a bit random


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> Finished dressing up and renaming my new boy~
> He's themed after a metal song, just like half of my lair. xD;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am a king in crisis counting minutes
> There is an ending to my reign
> My sins have come to face me, I can feel it
> That I have lived my life in vain
> And now I know I'll reap the seeds I've sown_



Very handsome boy ^^ And the song suits him~


----------



## Kiikay

I want to have a lair theme but idk of what.


----------



## Lancelot

Omfg I  was just looking at my dragons and one of the freebies I got yesterday is the child of one of my dragons from my old account ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Omfg I  was just looking at my dragons and one of the freebies I got yesterday is the child of one of my dragons from my old account ;u;



o.o nice nice and grats ;oo

 4 levels to go x))


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> ^dat pun lol
> 
> and i see x) some of mine are named after musicians, some are just words and some are a bit random



xD

Of the dragons I've gotten finished, probably 75% of them are musically related. The other 25% are from anime or books or some other reference. 

I'm working on a concept for the three brothers from Beedle The Bard right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Very handsome boy ^^ And the song suits him~



Thanks. : D 

He was such an impulse buy, but I love him already.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> I want to have a lair theme but idk of what.



Flowers/garden. xD Might as well put all those floral accents to use, right?


----------



## Alienfish

flower ones are life.. and i should go grind stuff and glad to see those tinctures are somewhat deflated as well x)


----------



## tamagotchi

Here's my first Gen One, I hatched him this morning after I scavenged an egg. He's Black/Fire/Platinum. I'm thinking of selling him once I gene him right. :') I'm thinking Spiral/Vipera/Facet/Spines?

On that topic, does anyone know why the price in Unhatched Eggs have have gone higher in price? If I recall correctly, they were 60k not too long ago, right?


----------



## Alienfish

When I got my unhatched I sold for like.. 129k maybe or something like that.. idk they are pretty hard to find so I don't blame people

also is it me or is coli crashing a lot lately?


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> tfw you finally get to kelp beds but keep on encountering wave sweepers.. (it'd be so much better if i wasn't training fodder for the conquest lol)
> 
> edit: also does anyone have a healer that's lv.25 i can borrow for the festival? i want to grind in the golem workshop and i think healers are good for that? let me know your price!



bump!

edit: also when the mantarune avoids three eliminates and like two scratches


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> bump!
> 
> edit: also when the mantarune avoids three eliminates and like two scratches



friiiick yes that. i think crashes are worse though like the whole picture getting bugged.


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Here's my first Gen One, I hatched him this morning after I scavenged an egg. He's Black/Fire/Platinum. I'm thinking of selling him once I gene him right. :') I'm thinking Spiral/Vipera/Facet/Spines?
> 
> On that topic, does anyone know why the price in Unhatched Eggs have have gone higher in price? If I recall correctly, they were 60k not too long ago, right?



So nice. o: What a great hatch. The genes you mentioned look pretty good, too. If you were trying to profit after geneing him, though, gened Gen 1s usually sell for less than the cost of their scrolls. 

I have no idea why eggs are this high right now, to be honest. The only thing I can think of is that maybe the gamble of Gen 1s is getting more popular? I was considering that the older members of FR might be getting bored with lairs full of pretty dragons and so have taken to hatching eggs and buying Gen 1s in order to replace older dragons/make a new challenge for themselves in the form of geneing Gen 1s from scratch. In my head it makes sense, and I've been doing something like it ever since I accomplished my biggest goal on FR a couple months ago. Without goals and projects and something to keep working towards, the game gets boring, you know? 

Eggs hit 50-60k back in December because of NoN, when everyone ever was Scavenging in the hopes of finding a Noc egg. So it's been a good 6 or 7 months since they hit that low point.


----------



## Lancelot

This skin is soo cool ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

I love the Kabuki skin, it's awesome -o- and the moonflower accent thing as well.


----------



## Luminescence

@tamagotchi I'm just gonna say that mirror you hatched is absolutely gorgeous, congrats. ♥

Aaand I'm also gonna put these babies here in case anyone's interested. They're not in AH but feel free to send CRs or message me if you want them.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Well, I grabbed Paradise Seeds from Pinkerton's Pile.
Also, I am in desperate need of treasure!
I can do
*15kT* for *100-150* btb, if that's fair?
Just make an offer!


----------



## Alienfish

good luck rehoming ^^

i shoulda been grinding and levelling up. -w-


----------



## kaitastrophe

Umeko said:


> good luck rehoming ^^
> 
> i shoulda been grinding and levelling up. -w-



Sadly, I cant grind coli because im always on mobile 
Also, do you guys know how to start a good hatchery?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got my cookie dragon 




I know you've been wanting it too PrayingMantis but you got the parents so you can bake better cookies!
Just need a breeding partner for this


----------



## kaitastrophe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally go my cookie dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you've been wanting it too PrayingMantis but y got the parents so you can bale better cookies!
> Just ned a breeding partner for this



I have a vanilla cookie ^^


----------



## Alienfish

bale a cookie?

and nice one, grats


----------



## kaitastrophe

I have a banana cookie to put it one way 





It's a nocturne with gembond.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> bale a cookie?
> 
> and nice one, grats


Bake sorry. Shouldn't have updated IOS since the typing is laggy and just bad


----------



## kaitastrophe

Guys, I'm buying dragons with *stone, ivory, or beige* gembond, ripple, shimmer, facet, or/and iridescent.
I'm also looking for the colors *banana, sand, gold, chocolate, seafoam, sky, white, & ice*.
They can be any combination of the listed colors and genes.
Thank you!
(Sadly, I can't only pay in hatchlings/dragons and btb. My username is *Capricieux* if you wanna see my lair!)


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> So nice. o: What a great hatch. The genes you mentioned look pretty good, too. If you were trying to profit after geneing him, though, gened Gen 1s usually sell for less than the cost of their scrolls.
> 
> I have no idea why eggs are this high right now, to be honest. The only thing I can think of is that maybe the gamble of Gen 1s is getting more popular? I was considering that the older members of FR might be getting bored with lairs full of pretty dragons and so have taken to hatching eggs and buying Gen 1s in order to replace older dragons/make a new challenge for themselves in the form of geneing Gen 1s from scratch. In my head it makes sense, and I've been doing something like it ever since I accomplished my biggest goal on FR a couple months ago. Without goals and projects and something to keep working towards, the game gets boring, you know?
> 
> Eggs hit 50-60k back in December because of NoN, when everyone ever was Scavenging in the hopes of finding a Noc egg. So it's been a good 6 or 7 months since they hit that low point.



Proof that I have no concept of time. ^^;;

Yeah, I've been reconsidering geneing him and just selling him like he is now, but honestly, I have zero concept of selling Gen Ones. I don't sell dragons for profit much as it is, but Gen Ones are just a whole other world to me, lol. I just hope that people would be interested in him, because I don't think I'm geneing another dragon anytime soon after my two Nocturne Genes. 

If anyone has any suggestions for prices, though, that would be nice! ^^

Yeah, I totally get that. I've actually been considering buying another Unhatched Egg just because I like seeing if I get good outcomes or not, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> @tamagotchi I'm just gonna say that mirror you hatched is absolutely gorgeous, congrats. ♥



Thank you omg <3 ;v;


----------



## kaitastrophe

tamagotchi said:


> Proof that I have no concept of time. ^^;;
> 
> Yeah, I've been reconsidering geneing him and just selling him like he is now, but honestly, I have zero concept of selling Gen Ones. I don't sell dragons for profit much as it is, but Gen Ones are just a whole other world to me, lol. I just hope that people would be interested in him, because I don't think I'm geneing another dragon anytime soon after my two Nocturne Genes. If anyone has any suggestions for prices, though, that would be nice! ^^
> 
> Yeah, I totally get that. I've actually been considering buying another Unhatched Egg just because I like seeing if I get good outcomes or not, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you omg <3 ;v;




If you're interested, I have an Unhatched Lightning Egg!


----------



## tamagotchi

pandycake said:


> If you're interested, I have an Unhatched Lightning Egg!



I certainly would be!

... and i also failed to realize that im dead broke right now otl ,, i forgot im so sorry lmao. If i had money I'd be interested though!!! ;;


----------



## Alienfish

lel those glimmer being down to 190k  if i get sold my crap i kinda just want to buy one for fun x))


----------



## kaitastrophe

tamagotchi said:


> I certainly would be!
> 
> ... and i also failed to realize that im dead broke right now otl ,, i forgot im so sorry lmao. If i had money I'd be interested though!!! ;;



Nah, I'll give it to you for free.
Whats your FR username?


----------



## Peisinoe

tamagotchi said:


> Proof that I have no concept of time. ^^;;
> 
> Yeah, I've been reconsidering geneing him and just selling him like he is now, but honestly, I have zero concept of selling Gen Ones. I don't sell dragons for profit much as it is, but Gen Ones are just a whole other world to me, lol. I just hope that people would be interested in him, because I don't think I'm geneing another dragon anytime soon after my two Nocturne Genes.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for prices, though, that would be nice! ^^
> 
> Yeah, I totally get that. I've actually been considering buying another Unhatched Egg just because I like seeing if I get good outcomes or not, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you omg <3 ;v;



Yep. Geneing and selling is a loss of profit. But the colors for you gen 1 isnt too bad. Make a forsale thread and ping the gen 1 collectors.

You can accept offers or do an auction with a starting bid of 20k


----------



## tamagotchi

pandycake said:


> Nah, I'll give it to you for free.
> Whats your FR username?



Wish omg are you serious????? Are you sure you don't want anything in return omg this is so sweet of you aaaa,,, my username is Gacha but I can send you some treasure if you want???? ;;


----------



## kaitastrophe

tamagotchi said:


> Wish omg are you serious????? Are you sure you don't want anything in return omg this is so sweet of you aaaa,,, my username is Gacha but I can send you some treasure if you want???? ;;



If you want, but I'm giving it to your for free 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent the egg! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> Proof that I have no concept of time. ^^;;
> 
> Yeah, I've been reconsidering geneing him and just selling him like he is now, but honestly, I have zero concept of selling Gen Ones. I don't sell dragons for profit much as it is, but Gen Ones are just a whole other world to me, lol. I just hope that people would be interested in him, because I don't think I'm geneing another dragon anytime soon after my two Nocturne Genes.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for prices, though, that would be nice! ^^
> 
> Yeah, I totally get that. I've actually been considering buying another Unhatched Egg just because I like seeing if I get good outcomes or not, haha.



xD; I only remember because I was trying an investment thing with eggs and it faaaaailed miserably because of the introduction of NoN. I still broke even in the end, but it was an incredible disappointment. 

Selling Gen 1s is a really fiddly business, I find. It mostly depends on how the colors appeal to people and if you can generate enough interest in the sale/auction. Incidentally, this is why I left the G1 reselling market, because I could never generate enough business for myself. xD;


----------



## Peisinoe

Honestly the only way to ensure someone will buy your gen 1s are.

Nice colors. XXY XXX and matching eyes. Or themed

Nature like dragons Brown/Green/Brown for example. Or Charizard colors, Orange/Teal/Maize

Etc. If you have treasure to burn then go for it. Otherwise its not a wise investment. Hell even older dragons are harder to sell unless they're amazing.

Before people would go crazy over low 6 digits. Now when I see a 6 digit sale, I'm like meh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just pm'ed 12 or so shadow members about cookie dragons xD that's how obsessed I am with those cookie dragons


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When youfind the best cookie pair and realize they are related .-. I'll be looking for matches for one of them


----------



## Astro0

nevermind, it just took ages! damn bugs >_<
those cookie dergs are so cute!!


----------



## Naiad

i am so ready for my hatchery to open 
so ****ING REaDY


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> i am so ready for my hatchery to open
> so ****ING REaDY


:OOOO where do you get those breeding cards?! I'll definelty be waiting for one on the right c;


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> :OOOO where do you get those breeding cards?! I'll definelty be waiting for one on the right c;



I made them myself, haha
I have around 4-5 more cards to make before I can open, but I'm really excited!!


----------



## Astro0

Naiad said:


> I made them myself, haha
> I have around 4-5 more cards to make before I can open, but I'm really excited!!



/screams please put me on the ping list for that pair when you open, if you can!!


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> /screams please put me on the ping list for that pair when you open, if you can!!



I will, thanks for the interest!


----------



## Lancelot

Look how cool this skin is


----------



## Astro0

damn... found cheap fodder on the AH, turns out he's 8 months old, XXY and has lore....................................... save me i lov him


----------



## Lancelot

Look how cool this skin is


----------



## Kiikay

yAAAAAAAAAs my glimmer guardian is now an adult. He looks so cuul ~





Now i need to find him a bae

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't realize Glimmer changes the color of PC's crystal ball as well. I find that so cute ; A ;


----------



## Lancelot

Kiikay said:


> yAAAAAAAAAs my glimmer guardian is now an adult. He looks so cuul ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to find him a bae
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I didn't realize Glimmer changes the color of PC's crystal ball as well. I find that so cute ; A ;



THATS SO COOL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jist saw this gen one coatl for sale and it's all gened up . Too bad the price is waay to high (unless that what it'd usually go for then nvm)


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Jist saw this gen one coatl for sale and it's all gened up . Too bad the price is waay to high (unless that what it'd usually go for then nvm)



how much? I'd love to see it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> how much? I'd love to see it!



It's 30000 gems xD




I normally wouldn't bother with it but it has caribbean and that's one of my favourite tert colors


----------



## Alienfish

30k gems holy ****

and yay new hatchlings in a few days, kinda curious of the results, hehe


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's 30000 gems xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wouldn't bother with it but it has caribbean and that's one of my favourite tert colors



woaaah its cool, and pretty, but not worth 30kg haha


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> woaaah its cool, and pretty, but not worth 30kg haha



this your dreg ain't that special. especially since the lowest right meow is like 250k T lol

there was a really nice coatl with shimmer on sale though but it was a few thousand games so nah bruh


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's 30000 gems xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wouldn't bother with it but it has caribbean and that's one of my favourite tert colors



//squints
really hoping they missed a 0 there, haha
3kg sounds a lot more accurate in terms of pricing tbh


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> //squints
> really hoping they missed a 0 there, haha
> 3kg sounds a lot more accurate in terms of pricing tbh



This. If someone actually buys this for 30k g I applaud them lol


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's 30000 gems xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wouldn't bother with it but it has caribbean and that's one of my favourite tert colors



Wow, I too hope that price is a mistake 

I got an Ambush from Pinkerton today , glad it wasn't another food item.


----------



## Lancelot

Naiad said:


> //squints
> really hoping they missed a 0 there, haha
> 3kg sounds a lot more accurate in terms of pricing tbh



Did you recieve the attlestones?


----------



## FancyThat

Kiikay said:


> yAAAAAAAAAs my glimmer guardian is now an adult. He looks so cuul ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to find him a bae
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I didn't realize Glimmer changes the color of PC's crystal ball as well. I find that so cute ; A ;



So pretty, Glimmer works so well with red tones .


----------



## Alienfish

did someone just write bae? -hides-

ya they work best with obsidian/midnight and darker red imo.


----------



## Alienfish

Maren and Mammertees go die :c

Also lol gonna see if I can find some nice male that I can breed only male I can breed right meow is a tundra one and I don't want a crapton of those lol


----------



## Irarina

Hiya, DreadSpecialist is selling some treasures if any of you need them ^^

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307420-Selling-Flight-Rising-Treasure-Buying-DA-Points


----------



## Alienfish

yush i know i bought some the other day 






awwwyis obisidian and eye spots ftw


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> i am so ready for my hatchery to open
> so ****ING REaDY



Wow pretty , can I be added to your pinglist when you open please :3, user name is PixieSparkles.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice nice, good luck breeding.

-heavy breathing- cant believe i found that obsidian coatl so pretty -w-


----------



## Kiikay

I just took in the size of one of my dragon pairs....


----------



## Alienfish

damn.. dude i wouldn't wanna get attacked by that XD


----------



## Alienfish

level 22 on parachute noice nice  i swear though they love giving me mantarune smh their drop(s) are so bad lol


----------



## lolparrot

After selling several stacks of food on the Auction House and many games of Shock Switch, I have bought one single eliminate :')
I'm gonna put it on my buddy Circuit


----------



## Irarina

lolparrot said:


> After selling several stacks of food on the Auction House and many games of Shock Switch, I have bought one single eliminate :')
> I'm gonna put it on my buddy Circuit



Well done! ^^ Also welcome to Arcane! I am in Arcane too *throwing pink glittery confetti to you*. You should join the flight profit's competition. The prizes are the expensive battle stones c: Feel free to ask me question.


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> After selling several stacks of food on the Auction House and many games of Shock Switch, I have bought one single eliminate :')
> I'm gonna put it on my buddy Circuit


good luck levelling up :3

agh man i cant stop looking at that pretty obsidian guy -w- it's such a beautyyyyy~


----------



## kaitastrophe

Naiad, please ping me when your hatchery opens!
So pretty *^*
im starting my own hatchery with the help of enchantedecho but shhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grabbed a Forestsong Haori (or is it Maori? IDK!)
And got some more meat since my 'meat supply deplented'.
I incubated the eggs, and more babies should come in two and three days.
That means I have to expand my lair ;-;
That'll leave me with a bit over 50kT (if I have self control TuT.)
I don't know if I should buy more dragons or dress up the ones I have...
Nevermind.
I just realized, after ALL the eggs hatch, the five spaces in my lair will be filled ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

If you wait till Sunday, you'll have a 5% discount on lair expansions. So you could save up some money until then and expand a bunch of times.


----------



## Alienfish

I need to save quite some too now lol.

someone should totes buy that skin im selling 

and 3 levels to go with parachute ayyymango


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> I need to save quite some too now lol.
> 
> someone should totes buy that skin im selling
> 
> and 3 levels to go with parachute ayyymango


What skin?

How are you levelling up so fast?? It takes me like 1 week to level up once xD


----------



## JellyDitto

Someone sent me a free (and also really pretty) dragon but my dragon lair is full and I dont have enough treasure to expand it. rip </3


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What skin?
> 
> How are you levelling up so fast?? It takes me like 1 week to level up once xD



Darkside of the moon... pc female iirc

I grind kelp and workshop but then he was 20 when I bought parachute and the others were 25 when i bought them :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

i cant remember if i posted these?
free babies to newbies unless yr gonna exalt them, then dont bother lol. they dont have the best terts but meh. if nobody wants em ill just exalt em myself. CR shirohibiki if you want em tho


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

gl rehoming and i like that red spiral 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also about my levelling up... do golem workshop, kelp and sometimes mire if ya feel like it you get like 1200+ xp and more if you do the 25 ones. I had two lvl 25's since before and my third is 22 at the moment so not too hard. you might get a loss here and there but worth it!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Umeko said:


> gl rehoming and i like that red spiral
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also about my levelling up... do golem workshop, kelp and sometimes mire if ya feel like it you get like 1200+ xp and more if you do the 25 ones. I had two lvl 25's since before and my third is 22 at the moment so not too hard. you might get a loss here and there but worth it!



yeah i do have to say that red spiral is like hoo baby. hot stuff. id keep him but i definitely dont have the room xD and thank you <3


----------



## Lancelot

Shirohibiki said:


> i cant remember if i posted these?
> free babies to newbies unless yr gonna exalt them, then dont bother lol. they dont have the best terts but meh. if nobody wants em ill just exalt em myself. CR shirohibiki if you want em tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I sent a cr for the 2nd spiral. Shes so pretty ;i


----------



## Shirohibiki

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I sent a cr for the 2nd spiral. Shes so pretty ;i



two people sent me a CR for her and i have ... no idea what to do?? which one is you? Haydenn and Aokiji sent CRs for her XD;;..

looking around a bit, i found out that aokiji is luffy, but you have no space. you sent the CR first. i still dont know who haydenn is tho? they have space, and sent it second

Please communicate with me oh my god guys


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn has the same username as here, I think they posted a VM on my profile if you wanna know who they are.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Umeko said:


> Haydenn has the same username as here, I think they posted a VM on my profile if you wanna know who they are.



THANK YOU why is this so difficult omg


----------



## Alienfish

just give to whoever has room i guess or whoever claimed first


----------



## Shirohibiki

Umeko said:


> just give to whoever has room i guess or whoever claimed first



the person who claimed first doesnt have room and i feel bad bc no ones rly talking to me about it so :'c


----------



## Lancelot

Ill get rid of a derg gimme a sec ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done. I have space now


----------



## Shirohibiki

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ill get rid of a derg gimme a sec ;o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Done. I have space now



alright, ill accept for you since the other person hasnt contacted me~
ty for taking her uvu

two more spirals if anyone wants em


----------



## Naiad

If anyone's selling fodder I'd love to buy some :0


----------



## brutalitea

What IS fodder? I see it everywhere but no one will tell me what it means.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Tae said:


> What IS fodder? I see it everywhere but no one will tell me what it means.



I think it's just dragons you exalt. I'm not sure about most of the terms used here


----------



## Naiad

Tae said:


> What IS fodder? I see it everywhere but no one will tell me what it means.





ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think it's just dragons you exalt. I'm not sure about most of the terms used here



basically this ^^^^
Fodder is usually cheaper than other dragons (basically the lowest price for adults on the market). And they're also usually uglier than other dragons (basic/basic/basic, etc.) but there's definitely been pretty fodder!

- - - Post Merge - - -

speaking of pretty fodder, I picked up these sisters who would be a real shame to exalt:



Spoiler

















CR me for 10k each if you want 'em, but I'll probably send them to Lightning soon if they're not picked up


----------



## brutalitea

This is a really dumb question but how long does it take for a hatchling to grow into an adult?


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> This is a really dumb question but how long does it take for a hatchling to grow into an adult?



They grow into an adult on the 6th day. : D


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: will be sent to lightning if not taken soon, send me a CR @Astro0 for 10k for em ;)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haha I went overboard on the cookie dragons xD bough 7 and 3 are breeding pairs  will post them once they've accepted the cr


----------



## Irarina

This exalt fodder is too pretty to exalt. Imma keepin it.


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> This exalt fodder is too pretty to exalt. Imma keepin it.


nice  would look great with all the forest/flower accents ;D


----------



## Irarina

Yep, I don't have yet nature WC so he will be staying now~


----------



## Alienfish

Really noice catch  still 

also lol first time i got something good from the gather items thing.. some grey river flight familiar xD


----------



## Irarina

Cool! My luck gathering items is pretty bad xD

Some exalt fodder is too pretty to exalt! If this keep going on... my lair might will be full xP


----------



## Heyden

I'm trying to get into the coliseum and only two of my five dragons are available.. what's the problem here? oops sorry for the lame question


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> I'm trying to get into the coliseum and only two of my five dragons are available.. what's the problem here? oops sorry for the lame question



you need to arrange your team, organize party :3


----------



## Irarina

Haydenn said:


> I'm trying to get into the coliseum and only two of my five dragons are available.. what's the problem here? oops sorry for the lame question



Have you named the dragons? And do them have energy? Otherwise, they won't appear in the list to organize.


----------



## Alienfish

You need to name them.. had no idea but then I usually name them unless I exalt them at once..

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lel people trying to sell dregs that look like superheroes or pokemon for overprices x))


----------



## Alienfish

oh and if anyone needs an ambush i got one xD


----------



## Naiad

Umeko said:


> oh and if anyone needs an ambush i got one xD



How much do you want for one? :0


----------



## Alienfish

40k.. lowest is 43-44k atm so around that.. i kinda need the treasure so cant go too low atm >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

HippieTurt is my username there btw x))


----------



## Alienfish

boop at least coli's been giving me noice familiars this time x)) makes the time more fun levelling up ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

ayy level 23, two to go -w-

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and if you wanted to buy the ambush thing lmk i'll be a bit on and off replying cause i need to level up


----------



## Alienfish

level 24 ayyyyy man 

getting to 25 gonna take some hours for sure xD


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> level 24 ayyyyy man
> 
> getting to 25 gonna take some hours for sure xD



Gj gj. My progen is level 5 atm and I need to get it to level 20ish my sunday for thundercrack ;u;

I borrowed some dragons off this guy but he gave me one that is more defensive so grinding takes quite some time ;u; Luckily he said he'd swap it out but its only level 15, better than nothing though. Hes very nice though


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I hope I can get him to 25 before festival so I can tincture correctly (yes I know you can do before but I want to make sure it enters correctly).

Nice nice  

Also Naiad, you on?


----------



## Xanarcah

Everyone leveling their teams in preparation for Thundercrack. : D so proud ~


----------



## Alienfish

always  I hope I can jav a blast. this last level though. </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15178856

cookie dreg if anyone collects them lel


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> always  I hope I can jav a blast. this last level though. </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=15178856
> 
> cookie dreg if anyone collects them lel



The last few levels are always the longest. I have one dragon stuck at 22 because I got lazy. XD; 

Love that cookie's parent is named DoritoTaco. X D;


----------



## Alienfish

25 is the longest I swear.. ****ing mammertees D:

yeah me too lol XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and anyone here has contact with Naiad? she wanted to buy my Ambush but she ain't been on since that post :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> 25 is the longest I swear.. ****ing mammertees D:
> 
> yeah me too lol XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh and anyone here has contact with Naiad? she wanted to buy my Ambush but she ain't been on since that post :/



She might still be asleep/offline? Usually I don't see her start posting till later in the day and she did make that last post at 3am.


----------



## Alienfish

Hm, alright just a bit curious cause she poofed immediately after that :/


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm pretty sure we live in the same time zone, and if I had been up till 3, I'd probably still be sleeping too. xD


----------



## Alienfish

ah you're in pst?

oh well  hope she gets back 

and yay finally that brown eel familiar thing <3


----------



## Xanarcah

West coast, best coast ~

Congrats on your new eel. o:


----------



## Alienfish

ha i see ;p

thanks gotten a lot of familiars lately from coli but been grinding/levelling like mad lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also omg that sounded so wrong cause im a perv lol


----------



## Xanarcah

I've been slacking off on getting the new coli familiars, i need to do some farming for them too. Selling the ones you've already got is great profit. : D


----------



## Alienfish

ya i think those i got now i dont have yet so gonna keep em until i get another crapload of dregs xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

/totally wish i had 300k t now lel


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> Hm, alright just a bit curious cause she poofed immediately after that :/



ILL BUY IT FOR HER. Whats your price for it?


----------



## Alienfish

make sure to gift it to her then x))

40k :3


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> make sure to gift it to her then x))
> 
> 40k :3



Her fr name is poi I think. You can send it to her

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ill send the treasure when I get back though, I am just going to have a  bath


----------



## Alienfish

ok i'll try searching lel it's been wonky af for me

and sure do that

- - - Post Merge - - -

also it's not x)) well if anyone know her username there lmk


----------



## Alienfish

well is HippieTurt over there.

and going well grinding for that xp, a little less annoying except for those mantarunes lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

GUYSSS
IM SELLING TWO IMPS










I was gonna breed 'em but nahhh.
Just make an offer.


----------



## Alienfish

gls m8 <3

so close to 25 now im wanna die gaah


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> gls m8 <3
> 
> so close to 25 now im wanna die gaah



If you're looking for more fun you should level my dragon to 24  he's already 21 and fully stoned


----------



## Alienfish

25 AYYYY YES MANGO

-hands out champagne-

nah thanks enough levelling for now just gotta tinct the guy :3

also Luffy/Naiad lmk when ya get on <3


----------



## kaitastrophe

pandycake said:


> GUYSSS
> IM SELLING TWO IMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna breed 'em but nahhh.
> Just make an offer.


^^


----------



## Alienfish

feels good now i cant just grind normally again x);;

and hatchlings on saturday ayymangoes


----------



## Alienfish

gonna watch MASH and sleep soon-ish but i'll keep the ambush til tomorrow at least


----------



## Irarina

I am thinking to open graphics shop. What do you think of my sig? It will be multilinks in FR of course.


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> I am thinking to open graphics shop. What do you think of my sig? It will be multilinks in FR of course.



You should do it, those look really nice. o:


----------



## Irarina

I will Xan. Here's my another example ^^ I haven't touch Photoshop for awhile so my skill is a bit rusted.


----------



## JellyDitto

I joined on the 21st and dont know anything about dragons so if y'all could rate my drags thatd be cool. http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=178784


----------



## Peisinoe

If anyone wants pastel dragon pairs for a hatchery I have tons of them for sale. Will take off 5k for newbies.

If not purchased within 2 days those that have longer cool downs will be exalted. 



Spoiler: Pair 35k

















Spoiler: 30k
















Spoiler: 35k
















Spoiler: 30k
















Spoiler: 30k


----------



## queertactics

[whispers] whats the difference between dragoncave and flightrising other than fr has better graphics


----------



## Naiad

queertactics said:


> [whispers] whats the difference between dragoncave and flightrising other than fr has better graphics



I don't have much insight into Dragon Cave, since I mostly just collect eggs on my own, but I hope this explanation works for you?? In Flight Rising you can:

- Dress up your Dragons (thousands of different options)
- Battle other dragons in PvP *or* NPCs in normal mode 
- Breeding is different than in DC, because you can keep (or sell) the babies. The babies may or may not be carbon copies of the parents, depending on range.
- Dragons on FR have Genes & a Color Wheel that determine their appearance, rather than Staff drawn pixels
- There is a very large RP community, and writing Backstories for your dragons is not uncommon
- Dragons on FR do not hatch using "Clicks" (they also cannot die)
- There's Crafting Items

+ other features that aren't available on Dragon Cave


----------



## brutalitea

Look at this dragon one of my fellow acolights bought yesterday.








Peisinoe said:


> If anyone wants pastel dragon pairs for a hatchery I have tons of them for sale. Will take off 5k for newbies.
> 
> If not purchased within 2 days those that have longer cool downs will be exalted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 30k



Can I buy?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So I spent a bunch on these. Ty shadow flight



Spoiler


























I'll be getting that ivory underbelly noc soon! Just need 40K. Goober is probably my favorite and won't breed but the others are pairs


Names will suck since I can only come up with chip xD


----------



## Alienfish

All the cookies ;oo

Anyways, I think I eventually found Naiad, but I had to poke around cause you can't search for people with 3 letter usernames


----------



## Irarina

My shop is all set up. Click the banner to check it out ^^



​


----------



## Alienfish

nice graphics, best of luck


----------



## Irarina

Umeko said:


> nice graphics, best of luck



Thank you! ^^


----------



## Alienfish

ya that some nice skills 

goes wasting treasure on dregs


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So that imp pair I had was able to breed!!!


To bad it's only one ****ing egg. Time to wait 30 days


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So that imp pair I had was able to breed!!!
> 
> 
> To bad it's only one ****ing egg. Time to wait 30 days


that 30 day thing i hate it so much smh lol

also i know you can remove genes but when you find a pretty derg and they just need to have circuit lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> that 30 day thing i hate it so much smh lol
> 
> also i know you can remove genes but when you find a pretty derg and they just need to have circuit lol



It is .-. wonder why there isn't some specialty that reduces cooldown by like 5 days or something

Circuit is best tert


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It is .-. wonder why there isn't some spcialty that reduces cooldown by like 5 days or something
> 
> Circuit is best tert



because they dont want too much exalt fodder and those clogging servers.. or idk

i kinda hate it because either it's like tron all over or it looks bad to me idk never liked it tbh


----------



## Irarina

Umeko said:


> ya that some nice skills
> 
> goes wasting treasure on dregs



OwO thanks for the compliment. I was really worried mine look so bad and no one wants to order. I am saving up for Arcane Sprite!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> because they dont want too much exalt fodder and those clogging servers.. or idk
> 
> i kinda hate it because either it's like tron all over or it looks bad to me idk never liked it tbh


I guess so but a month ;-;

circuit was the only one that made those ugly colours look nice to be for some reason 

Not bad for a white glimmer. You can still see it kinda


Spoiler: feel like this whole post took up a page


----------



## Alienfish

Nice!

ye idk to me circuit it's too much like a robot/tron/mess up so I try to avoid

I kinda want to get some glimmer fodder once i save up tbh xD


----------



## Alienfish

oh and got another ambush lmangoes up for grabs for whatever they are going for.


----------



## FancyThat

Irarina said:


> My shop is all set up. Click the banner to check it out ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Flight rising is currently down so I'll check that out later, but going by what you've posted here and your sig your graphics look awesome :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, it's back

Very nice .


----------



## Alienfish

ya figured it was down page loading for like 20 minutes lel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ambush sold that was quick lel

now gotta save for some glimmer dregs.


----------



## Alienfish

forgive me glademother for i have sinned






ayy jungle glimmer looks really good tbh


----------



## kaitastrophe

Yay! ALL my hatchlings in my lair have grown up!
*cry*
So proud...
now to wait for that stupid cooldown
My progen eggs will hatch tomorrow, and my shiny eggs will hatch on Sunday ^^
But I need some space because 30kT? I barely have 10kT!
TuT
Anybody know how to get money, other can coli?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anybody want to be pinged when my imp pair has babies?
Here are some of the offspring possibilities:



Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

pandycake said:


> Yay! ALL my hatchlings in my lair have grown up!
> *cry*
> So proud...
> now to wait for that stupid cooldown
> My progen eggs will hatch tomorrow, and my shiny eggs will hatch on Sunday ^^
> But I need some space because 30kT? I barely have 10kT!
> TuT
> Anybody know how to get money, other can coli?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anybody want to be pinged when my imp pair has babies?
> Here are some of the offspring possibilities:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Maybe try playing some games or selling stuff you get from gathering? Coli is really the best way, though.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe try playing some games or selling stuff you get from gathering? Coli is really the best way, though.



Sadly, I can't 
It doesnt work on my phone 
Also, what are the 'Level Up' things you get from Scavenging?
I have a BUNCH!


----------



## Alienfish

The arrow thing? it's just an indicator that you indeed level up? or am i missing something here lol

also ya grind coli is the best, and sell when you got a nice chunk of stuff.


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> The arrow thing? it's just an indicator that you indeed level up? or am i missing something here lol
> 
> also ya grind coli is the best, and sell when you got a nice chunk of stuff.



Yeah, it's just the indicator your level is higher. 

I got a rally and a crate while I was on the bus yesterday from the Arena, it was fantastic ~


----------



## Irarina

FancyThat said:


> Flight rising is currently down so I'll check that out later, but going by what you've posted here and your sig your graphics look awesome :3.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Never mind, it's back
> 
> Very nice .



Thank you for the comment ^^ will do my best. I got a customer already and I am happy!


----------



## JellyDitto

so I've got 2 gems atm and if anyone would like to give me treasure for them, that'd be pretty cool


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyDitto said:


> so I've got 2 gems atm and if anyone would like to give me treasure for them, that'd be pretty cool



What's your gem:treasure rate? : D


----------



## JellyDitto

Xanarcah said:


> What's your gem:treasure rate? : D



Idk, I just started so I dont really know the conversion rates.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, it's just the indicator your level is higher.
> 
> I got a rally and a crate while I was on the bus yesterday from the Arena, it was fantastic ~



thought so x)

nice, had to sell my familiars except one for that glimmer dreg but no regrets x)






kneel down to my dreg x))

and grats on the customer.. im pretty broke but ya know gl!


----------



## kaitastrophe

Well I have on gem and I really need treasure so...
I'm giving away a single gem for some treasure. (Sad, I know.)
I dont have a gem:treasure rate, but I see that pretty much everyone on the dragon sales forum has a ratio of 1:500 ;-;
So 1:500 or 1:450.


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyDitto said:


> Idk, I just started so I dont really know the conversion rates.


Gems are kind of floating around 650 and 700, so I could give you 675t each if you like?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Well I have on gem and I really need treasure so...
> I'm giving away a single gem for some treasure. (Sad, I know.)
> I dont have a gem:treasure rate, but I see that pretty much everyone on the dragon sales forum has a ratio of 1:500 ;-;
> So 1:500 or 1:450.



Buyers are trying to buy for that much, but that's a REALLY low rate.


----------



## JellyDitto

Xanarcah said:


> Gems are kind of floating around 650 and 700, so I could give you 675t each if you like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Buyers are trying to buy for that much, but that's a REALLY low rate.



Sounds good, I dont really know how to exchange and stuff, so if you could send me a request or something thatd be nice. My username is JellyDitto.


----------



## Alienfish

you attach when you send a message to someone (like pm, not the visitor message thing) and then you can attach treasure/gems from there.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Xanarcah said:


> Gems are kind of floating around 650 and 700, so I could give you 675t each if you like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Buyers are trying to buy for that much, but that's a REALLY low rate.



Oh. So 1:650 or 1:700 is a good rate then?
And its 650 treasure, NOT 650,000 treasure right?
(I heard somewhere its like that. Lol.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO GUYS
I need a good name for a hatchery ;-;
The hatchery will specialize in very light pastels and brights, with colors such as banana, seafoam, lavender, beige, ivory, etc., and genes such as circuit, smoke, and facet.
It has to be a name that fits with the hatchery, and is cute, haha.
Thanks!


----------



## lolparrot

I'll buy that gem off of you for 700 treasure if you haven't sold it already


----------



## Alienfish

glad to have 3 level 25 dregs in preparation for the event now ;D cant wait to grind my butt off.. and new hatchlings tomorrow 

- - - Post Merge - - -

FRICK YAS UNHATCHED ICE EGG!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> glad to have 3 level 25 dregs in preparation for the event now ;D cant wait to grind my butt off.. and new hatchlings tomorrow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> FRICK YAS UNHATCHED ICE EGG!!!


Then there's me with 2 level 25's I borrowed awhile ago xD.


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Then there's me with 2 level 25's I borrowed awhile ago xD.



Then theres me with my level 6


----------



## Xanarcah

And then there's me with like, 24 of them.

Whoops.


----------



## lolparrot

I'm trying to save up to buy a level 25 lol. So far I've got 240k.


----------



## Lancelot

lolparrot said:


> I'm trying to save up to buy a level 25 lol. So far I've got 240k.



Tis what Im doing aswell. Ive got to the point wheere I cba to level up anymore after my other acc got banned..


----------



## Xanarcah

lolparrot said:


> I'm trying to save up to buy a level 25 lol. So far I've got 240k.



There are tons of level 25s in the AH for 250k, so you're almost there!


----------



## lolparrot

I bought a level 25 :')


----------



## queertactics

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So I spent a bunch on these. Ty shadow flight
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting that ivory underbelly noc soon! Just need 40K. Goober is probably my favorite and won't breed but the others are pairs
> 
> 
> Names will suck since I can only come up with chip xD



call the fourth one "Coco Crispies"


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Then there's me with 2 level 25's I borrowed awhile ago xD.



aw man x)) i was just lucky getting two of them, the third i saved up for p much xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

i finally named all the dragons that have been sitting in my lair for like 5 months unnamed

i am so proud of myself


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> i finally named all the dragons that have been sitting in my lair for like 5 months unnamed
> 
> i am so proud of myself



grats, i usually name those when i get them and if im gonna exalt i give them random ones lol xDD


----------



## Shirohibiki

Umeko said:


> grats, i usually name those when i get them and if im gonna exalt i give them random ones lol xDD



i have trouble thinking of names, so i didnt want to name them and then it just perpetuated lol rip

also offtopic are there any threads with gen1 nocs for sale? :V i love mine but her tert is so ****ing bad and it makes me rly sad tbh


----------



## Alienfish

change or remove the tert?

and idk i hardly check those forums..

ah.. i usually pick out nice rainbow dregs and then just pick something fitting.. not too picky for my own sake


----------



## Shirohibiki

Umeko said:


> change or remove the tert?
> 
> and idk i hardly check those forums..
> 
> ah.. i usually pick out nice rainbow dregs and then just pick something fitting.. not too picky for my own sake



no i mean i want to give her a tert gene but shes mulberry/royal/chocolate so theres literally nothing i can do about it lol. smoke looked okay i guess, but its still just really ****ty


----------



## Irarina

Shirohibiki said:


> i finally named all the dragons that have been sitting in my lair for like 5 months unnamed
> 
> i am so proud of myself



Congratulations! I feel you. I even made a contest to name my dragons but still... I can't find suitable name ;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i have trouble thinking of names, so i didnt want to name them and then it just perpetuated lol rip
> 
> also offtopic are there any threads with gen1 nocs for sale? :V i love mine but her tert is so ****ing bad and it makes me rly sad tbh



What sort of price range would you be looking for for a g1 noc? I sometimes do g1 searches and Nocs turn up. I can post any nice/decent ones I find.


----------



## Irarina

I took order to make breeding card. I call this version 'Simple'.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Shirohibiki said:


> i have trouble thinking of names, so i didnt want to name them and then it just perpetuated lol rip
> 
> also offtopic are there any threads with gen1 nocs for sale? :V i love mine but her tert is so ****ing bad and it makes me rly sad tbh



This is a longshot but he's very, very cheap. Gen 1 ..3 named children..pink, tangerine ,coral.. name Biyo. Born Xmas day 2014

View attachment 137536


----------



## kaitastrophe

Irarina said:


> I took order to make breeding card. I call this version 'Simple'.




omfg i love this ! ! !
how much treasure? ​


----------



## Nizzy

been trying to think of a good name for him for days can anybody help?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> What sort of price range would you be looking for for a g1 noc? I sometimes do g1 searches and Nocs turn up. I can post any nice/decent ones I find.



i actually have no money but what i can do is save up, so if you find a nice one id love to see! <= thank you guys <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> This is a longshot but he's very, very cheap. Gen 1 ..3 named children..pink, tangerine ,coral.. name Biyo. Born Xmas day 2014
> 
> View attachment 137536



unfortunately i dont really like the colors but thank you for showing me <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Congratulations! I feel you. I even made a contest to name my dragons but still... I can't find suitable name ;v;



thank you! i just tried to stop being picky and went through some name generators xD


----------



## Heyden

Cooldowns really tick me off xP 12 days, whyyyyy


----------



## Nizzy

Haydenn said:


> Cooldowns really tick me off xP 12 days, whyyyyy



12 days that it some of my dragons cant breed for a whole month


----------



## lolparrot

Late night coliseum farming and got a eliminate.
Yes.


----------



## Astro0

ayy look at my pretty baby in her new accent!!




from here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1155088


----------



## Irarina

kaitastrophe said:


> omfg i love this ! ! !
> how much treasure? ​



This one is 15k c: tho for TBT members I will give ypu special price 12k.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> ayy look at my pretty baby in her new accent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1155088



That is really pretty accent ^^ Love it!


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i actually have no money but what i can do is save up, so if you find a nice one id love to see! <= thank you guys <33



Some are unbred and some have been bred, but all are Gen 1s. Their prices range from 30k to 100k



Spoiler: Nocs








BBCode:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Some are unbred and some have been bred, but all are Gen 1s. Their prices range from 30k to 100k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



ahh wow thank you so much!!! i should also mention i only like nocturne females >_< none that i love so far, but thank you so very much for posting them for me ;v; !!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone know any breeding card creators ? Might create some hatchery or something. (Might only use one cookie pair for the hatchery because I'd feel like shadow flight members would get mad at me xD)


----------



## Heyden

tfw you get one egg :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haydenn said:


> tfw you get one egg :/



Yes!!!!!!!!!! Then you have to wait for the cooldown. 29 more days .-.


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone know any breeding card creators ? Might create some hatchery or something. (Might only use one cookie pair for the hatchery because I'd feel like shadow flight members would get mad at me xD)



I can make them if you like ^^ Feel free to look around my shop here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1516351


----------



## Alienfish

New hatchlings, free for peeps or I will most likely exalt (I like the third one but nah bruh)
















send me  cr or lmk here 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> ayy look at my pretty baby in her new accent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1155088


dfkhdfgd

that is a beautiful thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHADOW EGG WHILE SCAVENGING AYYMANGO


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> I can make them if you like ^^ Feel free to look around my shop here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1516351



Ohh I like the simple one! Need to get treasure first though. Also what other styles are there? It says style 1 so I'm guessing there's others?


----------



## Nizzy

i'll take this one

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll take this one





- - - Post Merge - - -

my name is Nizzi


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone know any breeding card creators ? Might create some hatchery or something. (Might only use one cookie pair for the hatchery because I'd feel like shadow flight members would get mad at me xD)



Do you want nice graphics or just cards that exist solely for use?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> Do you want nice graphics or just cards that exist solely for use?



Uhh dunno lol. I guess nice graphics


----------



## Alienfish

Nizzy said:


> i'll take this one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'll take this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my name is Nizzi



sending  sorry got stuck in a card game lel

- - - Post Merge - - -

You have offered to trade Unnamed in exchange for 1 Treasure. Nizzi has not yet accepted or rejected this request. 

sent, please accept.


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ohh I like the simple one! Need to get treasure first though. Also what other styles are there? It says style 1 so I'm guessing there's others?



I am still inventing the style! xD Hahaa if you want me try to a new style, you can request. Also special price for TBT members are 12k each card!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irarina said:


> I am still inventing the style! xD Hahaa if you want me try to a new style, you can request. Also special price for TBT members are 12k each card!



What other styles do you have in mind c:? I'll try getting some treasure


----------



## Alienfish

The other two dregs are up for grabs too, or I will exalt I like their wings but tbh I don't really jav room


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What other styles do you have in mind c:? I'll try getting some treasure



Thinking to make style that have scenery backgrounds or one that have hatchlings previews. I usually make new style when receive new order. You can tell me what kind of breeding card you prefer ^^


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Uhh dunno lol. I guess nice graphics



//points to Irarina
She's the gal you want, then :0
There's a program to make Breeding Cards by just plugging in the factors, but they're awfully basic


----------



## Heyden

If I exalt/auction dragons while their eggs are still in incubation/hatching, will something happen to the eggs?


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> If I exalt/auction dragons while their eggs are still in incubation/hatching, will something happen to the eggs?



no idea but sounds like a bad idea lel.

also exalted the others.. gladekeeper needs her dregs mango


----------



## Lancelot

Haydenn said:


> If I exalt/auction dragons while their eggs are still in incubation/hatching, will something happen to the eggs?



You cant


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You cant



ya it probably will tell you. same thing you can't CR dregs if they are breeding, have a familiar or accents/skins on it etc.


----------



## Astro0

okay so these guys are too pretty to exalt so there here for free as long as you promise to keep em for a bit and love them!















Just send a CR to Astro0! or let me know what your name is and i'll send you one 
If not picked up in 2 hours, i'll just send to lightning ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

good luck rehoming 

damn u lighting


----------



## Heyden

Just send a CR to Astro0! or let me know what your name is and i'll send you one 
If not picked up in 2 hours, i'll just send to lightning ^_^[/QUOTE]
just sent a CR for the second one, It looks so sleek *o*


----------



## Astro0

Haydenn said:


> just sent a CR for the second one, It looks so sleek *o*



yaaay enjoy your baby! ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Time's up for the other dergs, sorry if you liked 'em!

also just hatched these cuuuties!! first hatchlings from this pair 


Spoiler: X/obs/obs nocs ;) all 12k!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi,   what was the recommended amount that you sell food points for in the AH? I have always autosold but I need treasure for the festival ( and I can't stop buying glimmer babies).lol


----------



## Alienfish

no idea i pretty much always autosell unless it's eggs lol


----------



## Astro0

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi,   what was the recommended amount that you sell food points for in the AH? I have always autosold but I need treasure for the festival ( and I can't stop buying glimmer babies).lol



I always search it in the AH and undercut by a bit, but apparently that makes me a bad person haha, but it always sells!!


----------



## Lancelot

O yea its thundercrack tomorrow.

If  anyone wants me to buy them discounted skins/accents lemme know. I'll buy em for you as long as you send meh the money :]


----------



## Heyden

Spoiler











idk what to name her oops, I love her design even though I don't like Pink
oh well


----------



## Alienfish

tomorrow whooooo cant wait 

y'all should by my egg


----------



## Xanarcah

*OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*

*Overview On How Festivals Work*

Each Flight has their own elemental festival during the last week of a designated month. July is Lightning's month, with the *Thundercrack Carnivale*!

During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for exclusive festival apparel and familiars at the Festive Favors booth. You can either *fight in the coliseum for the currency* (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), or *find it by gathering in the same region as the festival*. This festival is Lightning's, so use your gathering turns in Lightning and fight Lightning monsters! : D Lightning's currency is the *Charged Sprocket*. 

This festival, the best farming locations look like they'll be the *Arena*, *Golem Workshop*, and *Forgotten Cave*.

The Festive Favors booth sells 1 Flight Emblem, 1 Familiar, 1 Themed Apparel that is part of a set, and 1 Unique Apparel item specific to that flight festival. They cost between 35 and 65 currency each. 

The *Emblems and Crowns (this year's themed apparel) will cycle* back in the future and be obtainable again, but the *Apparel worth 65 currency and the Familiar will retire*, never to be released again. 



There will also be *6 skins* and *6 accents* for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're *35k each*, but you can get them for cheaper (*29,750*) by having someone from Lightning buy them for you. We have a few TBTers in Lightning here, so I encourage people to ask them to buy skins/accents with the discount. Don't forget to leave your buyer a little tip!

Skins and accents are difficult to snipe from the Marketplace on the first few days of the festival. Around the middle of the week they're much easier to buy since the rush has died down. On the every last day, especially as it gets closer and closer to rollover, the Marketplace will turn into a mad frenzy of people trying to buy their skins and accents last minute. So *buy your skins and accents during the middle of the week* and save yourself the stress. 

In the Coliseum and also via Digging, you can find 6 different chests, each containing one of the accents/skins. Don't open them. D: They're usually worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth, especially around the end of the week, because of their value as a collectible item. 

*HERE is a magnificent guide to which coliseum venues are best to farm in for festival currency!* It's not fully up to date right now because no one is sure which chests will drop from which monsters until the festival actually starts, but check back on it on Sunday and it should be more or less complete by then!

Festivals run from *Sunday at 12:30AM server time until Saturday at rollover (midnight server time)*. So remember to use up all your festival currency and buy the skins and accents you want before then! 



*Ways To Profit From Festivals*

*-* *Sell your currency early in the week.* Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. *At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for around 2k each*, sometimes more in the very early morning on Sunday. It _usually_ drops around the middle of the week and *ends up around 500-600t each at the end*. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. *I usually find around 1 currency for every minute spent farming in the coliseum*, so that ends up being 60/hour. *Imagine 60k+ per hour in profits. *

*-* *Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later.* They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time for them to go up in value, but it's a good investment. 

*-* *Buy extra apparel and familiars from the Festive Favors shop.* Even if you don't like them, they will be retired and retired items have a strong tendency to go up in value over time. 

*-* *Sell your Coli drops.* After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities, especially now that Alchemy has bumped up the prices on so many formerly cheap items. Food sells for around 20t per point on the forums (not per food item, per point), and much higher than that in stacks in the AH. 

*-* *Train fodder dragons* to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? 

*-* *Keep an eye on the prices of festival chests.* There are occasionally one or two chests that are somehow rarer than the rest, and are worth more because of this. On the last day or two of the festival, they will often skyrocket in price because collectors who haven't found them yet are desperate to complete their collections and buy them. 

*-* *Trade festival currency for other retired items.* During festivals, the Item Sales board is full of people willing to trade their old, retired items for festival currency. It's a once a month chance to be able to work through some of your wishlist items for something that drops in the coliseum pretty regularly, so take advantage of it if there's something you've been wanting! Try to secure a trade in the early part of the week before the value of the currency goes down in order to get a better deal for yourself. 



That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!
I'm serious, walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them. 



*Quick Links*

- Festival Coliseum Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514/1

Haven't finished leveling a team yet?
- Culex's Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
- Kiena's Guide - Which also has info on mage/healer builds that might be handy for farming in the Golem Workshop
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/937136


*FAQ*



Spoiler: Is it REEEAAALLLY worth it to buy extra Festive Favors items to sell later?



Absolutely! Check out the Golem Gauntlet from last year. It was the Thundercrack Festivale's apparel item from 2014, and was sold for 65 festival currency. It's sitting at a cool 970k, lowest in the AH at the time of this writing. 

If it's easy to earn 65 currency in an hour or so, you can consider that 970k for an hour's worth of work back them. An hour's worth of work back then is worth waaay more than an hour's worth of work right now. Essentially you're letting time push the value up for you, and it's the easiest way to make money.





Spoiler: Is is a better idea to buy one more festival item or save my currency to sell for next year?



Get another item, for sure. 

Let's say you have 65 currency, and the decision to save it or buy another piece of apparel. If festival currency goes for around 2k the morning of the first festival day, you can expect to get roughly 130k for 65 currency. 

On the other hand, last year's apparel item, the Golem Gauntlet, is now worth over 900k. The Electrified Sash (worth 30 or 35 currency last year) is sitting around 275k. 

So go get another item. It'll probably be worth more than any currency you have left over by next year.





Spoiler: I don't like the Coliseum, can I still get Festive Favors stuff?



Sure you can! I usually find around 130 or so festival currency in a week's worth of Gathering, which is aaaalmost enough to get one of each Festive Favors item, minus the Emblem, which I personally never see the need to buy. You can buy festival currency from other users in order to make up the rest of the amount you need/want.





Spoiler: Why should I ask someone in the festival's flight to buy skins for me?



They have a discount of over 5k per skin/accent. A full set of all 12 skins/accents costs 420k without the discount, but only 357k with the discount. That's 63k per set. You could get two more skins for that much.


----------



## device

i havent been on flight rising since i joined lol

maybe i will come back to it someday


----------



## Alienfish

ayy thanks 

looking forward now i have three 25 ones  ~~

gonna be fun now that i can participate proper as well c; was away for the june one so blah..


----------



## Lancelot

Im hyped so much for thundercrack ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im hyped so much for thundercrack ;u;



me too ayyyy 

and if someone buys my stupid egg i'd be even more

- - - Post Merge - - -

And gotta love the errors.. Like it's not even pst primetime lol


----------



## Lancelot

I just got 45k in less than 10 seconds.

The swips swap thing needs a diamond ring atm and luckily I got one from scavenging this morning.

Put it in the auction house for 5k less than the highest, sold when I refreshed the page.

Wot.


----------



## Alienfish

nice lel i guess most pst people are asleep usually my stuff sell p quickly as well xD


----------



## device

shouldn't there be a new thread (due to OP being inactive and unable to update it)


----------



## Lancelot

Omi. Im just hoping I dont get banned again tomorrow.

I hope they dont ban everyone who had to remake an acc ;u;
This is around the time I got banned last time


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Omi. Im just hoping I dont get banned again tomorrow.
> 
> I hope they dont ban everyone who had to remake an acc ;u;
> This is around the time I got banned last time



jfc how much diff accounts do you have


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Omi. Im just hoping I dont get banned again tomorrow.
> 
> I hope they dont ban everyone who had to remake an acc ;u;
> This is around the time I got banned last time



Idk, they probably would had in time for the window thing like Kaydee :c

also lol kira how many do _you_ have


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> also lol kira how many do you have



ive got 2 (only bc i can't access my original account which was signed up on a different ip)


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> ive got 2 (only bc i can't access my original account which was signed up on a different ip)



i doubt Luffy have/had more than that either lol.


----------



## Lancelot

fwts said:


> jfc how much diff accounts do you have



Erm, 1...?

thatsoundedkindarude


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> i doubt Luffy have/had more than that either lol.



he said that he hopes that he doesn't get b& again


----------



## Lancelot

fwts said:


> he said that he hopes that he doesn't get b& again



Yea, because my last account got banned...?


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yea, because my last account got banned...?



so you've got more than one account


----------



## Lancelot

fwts said:


> so you've got more than one account



No. I've got one.


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> No. I've got one.



but if you've had an account banned and this account isn't banned then you've got more than one account im confused soz


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> but if you've had an account banned and this account isn't banned then you've got more than one account im confused soz



yes they do have one now i guess they dont want it to be banned (again)


----------



## Lancelot

fwts said:


> but if you've had an account banned and this account isn't banned then you've got more than one account im confused soz



I've HAD 2 accounts
I HAVE one


----------



## device

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I've HAD 2 accounts
> I HAVE one



similar situation to me


----------



## Lancelot

fwts said:


> exactly same as me lol soz about that



Lmao es ok.
We were confusing each other
idk


----------



## Alienfish

lol mangoes.

yay got sold my egg so somewhat rich again huehue


----------



## Lancelot

I bloody wish accents could go on top of skins. I have the kingsunglasses accent which would look so good above the skin of my pc but i cant and im dying :C

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have no self control >_>


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I bloody wish accents could go on top of skins. I have the kingsunglasses accent which would look so good above the skin of my pc but i cant and im dying :C
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have no self control >_>



and i thought i was bad buying too many dregs lol XD

also if you want skin i have darkside of the moon


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> and i thought i was bad buying too many dregs lol XD
> 
> also if you want skin i have darkside of the moon



DAMMIIITT, I want that skin so hard ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> DAMMIIITT, I want that skin so hard ;u;



lel i can sell it cheaper to you since i you post around here regularly  lmk once you saved up i guess.


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> lel i can sell it cheaper to you since i you post around here regularly  lmk once you saved up i guess.



How much? :O Imma save up after thudnercrack


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How much? :O Imma save up after thudnercrack



50-60k.. they are going for around 80k in AH atm


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko said:


> 50-60k.. they are going for around 80k in AH atm



OK 
 I might have that before the end of thudnercrack idk


----------



## Peisinoe

It's ok I don't think we really need a new thread. Do we?


----------



## Alienfish

ya is alright just lmk c:

gonna see if i can find some noice tangerine dragon, that color is pretty c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

omfg I have 1 day to level my dragon 4 levels but I always stall ;-; I get so bored while grinding


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> It's ok I don't think we really need a new thread. Do we?



The only thing I think the thread needs is to have the title updated to remove the 'reg closed' part removed.


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> omfg I have 1 day to level my dragon 4 levels but I always stall ;-; I get so bored while grinding



dooo it. and idk put on some music or stuff meanwhile.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> dooo it. and idk put on some music or stuff meanwhile.


I've been watching tv to keep me entertained. 3 more levels!!!!

also got my cookie dragon an accent


----------



## Alienfish

nice gogogogo! 

noice dreg accent there, grats


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ahhh 2 more!!! I'll be off so if anyone wants to do the last two levels be my guest


----------



## Lancelot

*guest


Also. It is taking SOOO much restrain for me to not spend my treasure before tomorrow


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> *guest
> 
> 
> Also. It is taking SOOO much restrain for me to not spend my treasure before tomorrow


Ahhah ty. 

Spend it spend it!


----------



## Alienfish

i feel ya. gonna grind like maaaad though.

wink wonk


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahhah ty.
> 
> Spend it spend it!



Shaddap u slug >:[


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> *guest
> 
> 
> Also. It is taking SOOO much restrain for me to not spend my treasure before tomorrow



Just think of all the cheap skins and accents available tomorrow ~

You can get an entire set of 12 of them for like, the price of one usermade one.


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey im buying gems. soo please hit me up if you selling danke


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Rip I'm not going to make it. I'm going somewhere and won't bring my laptop and when I try on my phone it starts off smooth then turns super laggy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

yesssss. I got a corrosive depin! would've preferred a depin instead


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> yesssss. I got a corrosive depin! would've preferred a depin instead



I've got a Depin if you want to trade, haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

also Coatl babies whee:








​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> I've got a Depin if you want to trade, haha



I think corrosive is a bit more expensive but who cares  Tell me your fr name and I'll send it your way


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think corrosive is a bit more expensive but who cares  Tell me your fr name and I'll send it your way



I'm Poi on FR (My account can be found here.)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahhhhh 30 minutes!!! Can't wait to see the festive items! Hope it's somthing like the golem gauntlet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just saw it. I really like this familiar! The apparel item seems to work for people who have the electrician pack and golem gauntlet. At least there's m ridgeback skins and accents


----------



## Naiad

the familiar is hot
all the elementals so far have been hot ff


----------



## Lancelot

That familiar is sexy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I like it more then the light one. I'm going to buy a bunch of them xD


----------



## Lancelot

2 moar minutesssss. HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## rosabelle

Oh yesss time to live in the coli for a week 8) happy thundercrack!


----------



## Lancelot

I got 2 skins


----------



## Naiad

niCE


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> niCE



No abs


----------



## Naiad

Virgil & his mate are looking dapper B)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> No abs



sometimes elementals are better with a little soft tummy


----------



## Kiikay

the site is slow for me, deng.


----------



## Heyden

1 sprocket woo


----------



## Lancelot

I likey the dragon


----------



## Astro0

/heavy breathing
time to spend my life in the coli to get that hOT familiar
also the apparel is A+++++
and the crown looks sweet A+ again, 10/10 luvin thundercrack so far


----------



## Lancelot

If anyone feels like it you can gimme your cogs cause u luv me 5eva


----------



## Naiad

ah yes
i love the coliseum.


----------



## Alienfish

Better than than complete crash and lags lol..

and ayy gotta love scavenging for lighting


----------



## Lancelot

Naiad said:


> ah yes
> i love the coliseum.



You got lvl 25's so fast ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

You can level p fast as long as you have two 25's from before.. And I prefer the farming build over all rather than the training build imo

- - - Post Merge - - -






new dreg ayymango.

also got the familiar, now for the apparel things x))

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and Luffy if you wanna buy that thing after the 'crackle, HippieTurt is my name

anyone here is free to add me as well for easier trade an' **** in the future


----------



## FancyThat

Really love the Thundercrack items , that crown is beautiful. Not a bad start for me, I've got 14 cogs and a chest so far.


----------



## Alienfish

Yea that familiar is lovely and the crown is my next goal x)

ah so chest is digging well better do that tomorrow XD


----------



## Lancelot

I ogt like 40 cogs from digging, hehe


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I ogt like 40 cogs from digging, hehe



got that from scavenge  havent got a chest yet though


----------



## Lancelot

Nup, no chest for me either, Im searching in boreal woods atm.

It would be so much easier if I had the elvel 25's .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nup, no chest for me either, Im searching in boreal woods atm.
> 
> It would be so much easier if I had the elvel 25's .-.



try arena? they have lighting monsters i assume. but eh idk i have bad luck too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

first chest ayyyymango.

doing golem workshop.. don't do it if you ain't got 2-3 25 though


----------



## Lancelot

From the guide I see thats theres a higher percentage of lightning monsters in the woods.

Also 2 chests have hte chance of dropping there


----------



## Alienfish

got the surge skin, showing off one of my coatls

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> From the guide I see thats theres a higher percentage of lightning monsters in the woods.
> 
> Also 2 chests have hte chance of dropping there



ah really? mighta try that i just prefer golem's i guess xD


----------



## Lancelot

I meant Bamboo falls, not boreal woods ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I meant Bamboo falls, not boreal woods ;u;



lol you can get cogs there but boreal only has like one  lighting monster so xD


----------



## Lancelot

Preferably I wnana grind in the golem worhshop place but I dont have strong enough dragons....


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Preferably I wnana grind in the golem worhshop place but I dont have strong enough dragons....



you on the phone? 

ya they can rekt you pretty hard too if you get 4 of them. gonna try bamboo tho cause i need junk for hoard


----------



## Lancelot

Im on my laptap 

Im grinding in the falls because I can try and get a tiger foo familiar whilst Im here


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im on my laptap
> 
> Im grinding in the falls because I can try and get a tiger foo familiar whilst Im here



ah i see.. did some 'falls i guess it gives ya decent amount but my chest luck is like 0 lol


----------



## Lancelot

Ive got loads of battlestones though

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was like OMFG I GOT A CHEST.

it was a fishscale basket


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ive got loads of battlestones though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was like OMFG I GOT A CHEST.
> 
> it was a fishscale basket



lol ikr everytime i got something other than items/food/materials im like WHOOO PARRTAY lol


----------



## Irarina

Anyone has spare Rally? ^^


----------



## Alienfish

nope only had haste and some other crap as for stones


----------



## lolparrot

So far I've gotten an eliminate, a berserker, 29 sprockets, and a thundervolt chest.


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> So far I've gotten an eliminate, a berserker, 29 sprockets, and a thundervolt chest.



noice noice ya i only got once chest as well they are p rare


----------



## Lancelot

I got no chests and 17 sprockets. Crry


----------



## Alienfish

cry indeed i want moar chests 

that blue coatl thingy i want. i like the surge skin tho


----------



## Lancelot

I want the lighning spear for the ridgebacks


----------



## Alienfish

Don't really jav ridgebacks what i know of but yah all the skins are awesome c:


----------



## cheezyfries

i can snipe skins and accents for 29750 treasure ^^ i might be a bit slow getting them to you, but i'll try my best! just send me the treasure with what you want


----------



## Astro0

okay i just need to show off one of my favourite dragons, Riot (my clan's con man, who gets into trouble with the leaders a lot) and his absolutely amazing bio i commissioned!!!




seriously, give it a read
I commissioned them for some others (all just as incredible) but this one is defs my favourite
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1496542/1
Please visit their shop, I love their stuff!!
Now i just need to draw some sweeeet art for riot to go with his awesome bio...


----------



## cheezyfries

where is everyone grinding for thundercrack? golem workshop isn't working too well for me, neither have the arena or forgotten cave. i did manage to get an eliminate and a surge chest though! also yesterday i found a fire egg from training up fodder in the kelp beds  if anyone would be willing to trade it for another element's egg, let me know!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah plenty of people wants those eggs if you're willing to do like 100k T quicksales

yes, i mostly do arena and golem's


----------



## cheezyfries

Cuppycakez said:


> Arena has been working really well for me so far. (And for the egg thing, you could probably find someone to trade with on the Item Sales forum.  )



thank you! i tried arena, but only got a few sprockets. kelp beds has been surprisingly successful, i've been training up fodder there as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Yeah plenty of people wants those eggs if you're willing to do like 100k T quicksales
> 
> yes, i mostly do arena and golem's



i really want to hatch it ahh i have an unhatched water and fire egg, but can't decide which one i'd rather hatch. i guess i'll check the AH later. 

free coatl babies to whoever wants them, i need to get rid of them fast! send a CR to cheezyfries if you want them



Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish

yes they sell for like 120-130+k T depending on what element they are.. and what time people are on lel.

good luck i hope i can get some more chests coatls skins ftw


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Irarina said:


> Anyone has spare Rally? ^^



Do you still need a rally? I've collected a few but I haven't been planning on using them. c:

Also, free dragons for TBT members (just as long as you don't exalt them qq):


Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

*gleefully sells sprockets for 3k each*


----------



## kaitastrophe

Woah!
I got three Longneck Skirmisher's and 31 Charger Sprockets just by digging/gathering!
I also got 4 gems and over 5k treasure, as well as leveled up countless times! 
Ah, and an unhatched lightning egg! 
Also, my two guardian babies hatched!


----------



## Alienfish

congrats  still grinding coli like a bowser.

getting new hatchlings tomorrow and sometime next week as well.. should totally upgrade my lair but im poor lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The golem worskhip takes too long and I keep dying xD. If anyone has a mage could I borrow it for the week? I'm also leveling my dragon there


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The golem worskhip takes too long and I keep dying xD. If anyone has a mage could I borrow it for the week? I'm also leveling my dragon there



sorry doing nonmages ;pp

good luck though you can do it especially if it goes on to next sunday


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey, anyone who uses a mage in the workshop, what order do you have your dragons in?


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Hey, anyone who uses a mage in the workshop, what order do you have your dragons in?



I put my mage in the middle : )


----------



## Nizzy

haven't been to the battle grounds yet but 20 sprockets and like 8 broken bottle with treasure in it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Hey, anyone who uses a mage in the workshop, what order do you have your dragons in?



Doesoder matter? I just put my dragons anywhere


----------



## Nizzy

DreadSpecialist said:


> Do you still need a rally? I've collected a few but I haven't been planning on using them. c:
> 
> Also, free dragons for TBT members (just as long as you don't exalt them qq):
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ill take 


my name is nizzi


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I put my mage in the middle : )



Thank youuu : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Doesoder matter? I just put my dragons anywhere



Yeah, order can matter a lot, depending on what you're trying to do with your team. For just low level farming it doesn't really matter, but for things like training a new level 25 or using a mage it can make a big difference.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, order can matter a lot, depending on what you're trying to do with your team. For just low level farming it doesn't really matter, but for things like training a new level 25 or using a massage it can make a big difference.



yeah and how much they are stoned as well :3

soon dat crown, i'll see how much i grind for that leg thing and the emblem but considering summer holidays i probably will mango

- - - Post Merge - - -

got the crown, woop


----------



## Alienfish

Enough coli grinding for today, I'll just dig tomorrow and fight more by then x))

also i totally need to upgrade my lair one more time but im gonna be poor again x)) lmangoes


----------



## lolparrot

I have a whole 3 pages of auctions up just for a bunch of stacks of food. 
Oops.


----------



## Alienfish

dang x)

also lol so there is a flowerbox in ah now. damn me not saving my gems.


----------



## Heyden

lmao how do you guys frnd sprockets so fast


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> lmao how do you guys frnd sprockets so fast



dig/scavenge in lighting or fight in arena/bamboo/golem


----------



## Xanarcah

Haydenn said:


> lmao how do you guys frnd sprockets so fast



Team of 3 level 25 dragons with glass cannon builds, stomping everything flat in the Arena. I can find around 1 sprocket per minute, usually.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Team of 3 level 25 dragons with glass cannon builds, stomping everything flat in the Arena. I can find around 1 sprocket per minute, usually.



what stones /stats did you use for gc?


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> what stones /stats did you use for gc?



In using a mixed team right now, for various reasons. (I can write out the technical reasons why when I get home if you're interested in that. It's too long for my phone at work.)

126/59/6
125/59/13
129/50/13

Scratch, eliminate, really, sap, berserker x3, and ambush x2.
The first two have reflect, the third one has shred.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> In using a mixed team right now, for various reasons. (I can write out the technical reasons why when I get home if you're interested in that. It's too long for my phone at work.)
> 
> 126/59/6
> 125/59/13
> 129/50/13
> 
> Scratch, eliminate, really, sap, berserker x3, and ambush x2.
> The first two have reflect, the third one has shred.


i understand that

so it's like farm build but with sap/rally..?


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> i understand that
> 
> so it's like farm build but with sap/rally..?



Nah, those first two are kelp Beds, the third dragon on the list is farming build.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, those first two are kelp Beds, the third dragon on the list is farming build.



Off the point but when would the crown apparel be cycled back in? It says it's a 2015 Thundercrack item..would it be cycled back in for Night of Nocturnes?


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know if swipp's cycles with a certain order? i want to make sure i catch the black tulip flowerfall >.<


----------



## DreadSpecialist

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know if swipp's cycles with a certain order? i want to make sure i catch the black tulip flowerfall >.<



If you want I'll trade you a black tulip flowerfall for the materials. 
Since I know waiting for swipp to stock it can be annoying.


----------



## gnoixaim

Anyone in Lightning that can snipe for me skins for me? : )


----------



## cheezyfries

DreadSpecialist said:


> If you want I'll trade you a black tulip flowerfall for the materials.
> Since I know waiting for swipp to stock it can be annoying.



really? omg that's so nice of you, what's your FR username? thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Anyone in Lightning that can snipe for me skins for me? : )



i can ^^ FR's cheezyfries, send me the treasure with what skins / accents you want!


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Off the point but when would the crown apparel be cycled back in? It says it's a 2015 Thundercrack item..would it be cycled back in for Night of Nocturnes?



This 2015 NoN will be the last set of old bears.

The following 2016 NoN will be the first set of crowns.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That is if it will be NoN. It could be a different way to cycle them back in!


----------



## kaitastrophe

Question:
What are all the things you can do with gems?
I have 374 gems from selling 40+ sprockets and other stuff...
I also have three unopened chests...
And a BUNCH of treasure... (More than 20K)
What to do with all this money?
I used to really want money, but now that I HAVE it...
I dunno.


----------



## cheezyfries

kaitastrophe said:


> Question:
> What are all the things you can do with gems?
> I have 374 gems from selling 40+ sprockets and other stuff...
> I also have three unopened chests...
> And a BUNCH of treasure... (More than 20K)
> What to do with all this money?
> I used to really want money, but now that I HAVE it...
> I dunno.



hiya! you can buy things like skins/accents, familiars, and dragons with gems. i would hold onto the chests until after the festival, they slowly accumulate in terms of how much they're worth iirc. and 20k T isn't too much, but you can use it for things such as buying battle stones, expanding lairs, buying gems, and getting more nests.


----------



## tamagotchi

Naiad said:


> niCE



why is the lightning lancer the ****ing phantom virus






Also, where does anyone farm for this festival? I can't decide between the Golem Workshop or the Arena.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

yesssss!!! Got my dragon to level 25


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Off the point but when would the crown apparel be cycled back in? It says it's a 2015 Thundercrack item..would it be cycled back in for Night of Nocturnes?



I was thinking it was the way stina said, but I charted it out and it would get backlogged only releasing 6 months worth every year. So maybe they'll release bears and crowns at the same time it have a new event?

Tldr xan doesn't know and typing in car


----------



## DreadSpecialist

cheezyfries said:


> really? omg that's so nice of you, what's your FR username? thank you so much!



Oops, sorry!
If you still need it, my username is DreadSpecialist.


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> why is the lightning lancer the ****ing phantom virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, where does anyone farm for this festival? I can't decide between the Golem Workshop or the Arena.



You are the best. XD

Also the team you have maaaayy have trouble in the workshop

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> yesssss!!! Got my dragon to level 25



Congrats! : D it's a big achievement getting there


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone want a storm taker skin for 29750T? i accidentally sniped an extra one, let me know if you want it, user is cheezyfries!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone want a storm taker skin for 29750T? i accidentally sniped an extra one, let me know if you want it, user is cheezyfries!



I'd love to grab that from you if it's still available. : D I'll send the treasure over~


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I'd love to grab that from you if it's still available. : D I'll send the treasure over~



it's available c:


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> it's available c:



Excellent, thanks!


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> free coatl babies to whoever wants them, i need to get rid of them fast! send a CR to cheezyfries if you want them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



bump

edit:

does anyone know a good mage healer build for golem workshop? or a guide, kiena's is a bit confusing to me >.<


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> bump
> 
> edit:
> 
> does anyone know a good mage healer build for golem workshop? or a guide, kiena's is a bit confusing to me >.<



Thanks for the skins, super speedy! <3

And what confuses you on Kiena's guide? I personally followed her Mage build by using her photo reference here. Elemental battle stones will of course vary in what element your Mage is : )


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> Thanks for the skins, super speedy! <3
> 
> And what confuses you on Kiena's guide? I personally followed her Mage build by using her photo reference here. Elemental battle stones will of course vary in what element your Mage is : )



you're welcome! i think i'm just confused on the ratio of intelligence, quickness, and vitality. does this mean that in each level i add four to intelligence, two to quickness, and one point to vitality? i think i'll just go with culex's version of a mage healer when i have time lol. thanks for helping me!


----------



## Astro0

Yaaas love that you can craft sprockets with baldwin now!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gaaah i also forgot to mention i hatched a noc egg that turned put to be a male shadow bab crimson/storm/royal which is one off of a XYY!!! His eyes match his secondary and tert :,)

- - - Post Merge - - -





the bab <3


----------



## VioletPrincess

Got one chest so far, not too bad. Internet is being a bother again. Looking a lightning sniper to get me a set of skins and accents. I  almost have enough treasure


----------



## Alienfish

Nice, I've only got one chest so far and considering my timezone I won't bother with the MP ones lol.






hatchling up for grabs  I have one more but I haven't decided if I want to keep it yet, if not I will post here as well.


----------



## Lancelot

My first eggs hatched.
I dont like them
I was so excited

- - - Post Merge - - -










I dont mind the pink one i guess...


----------



## Alienfish

Looks like cake dreg with peanut butter xD lmango. But yeah most of my hatchlings look weird lol. Got one this morning though that was black and blue so might keep it

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh! Well, aren't you lucky! I didn't even know that was in there. Hurry, get out of here before she sees us talking."
You grabbed a Copper Steampunk Vest from the pile.

wtf even i prefer food junk sometimes.


----------



## Lancelot

Copper steampunk stuff is ugly


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Copper steampunk stuff is ugly



unless you have copper/brown dragons or like the theme yes lol.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi, I have a question about Baldwin's alchemy sprocket making... would it make more sense financially to

A.   Sell the sprocket ingredients in the AH

B.  Make the sprockets and sell them in the AH

C.  Make the sprockets and buy festival items with them

D.  A little bit of A, B and C.


----------



## Lancelot

You can make sporckets in baldwins? WOT


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You can make sporckets in baldwins? WOT



yes you can i haven't bothered though..


----------



## Astro0

making sprockets with baldwin is great!! an extra 5 every 40 or 50 mins, which is awesome  I think the general deal is you want money now? AH sell everything (not sure what is most profitable, just search the sprockets/the ingredients and find out, but if you want a lot of money in the long run, you invest in as many festival items as possible


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Astro0 said:


> making sprockets with baldwin is great!! an extra 5 every 40 or 50 mins, which is awesome  I think the general deal is you want money now? AH sell everything (not sure what is most profitable, just search the sprockets/the ingredients and find out, but if you want a lot of money in the long run, you invest in as many festival items as possible



lol. I think I am going to do a little bit of everything.. I am doing the 20 sprockets for the slime and muck but the ingredients are a lot right now in the AH.. grey slime around 20k and copper muck around 15k


----------



## Alienfish

new dreg mangoes.

also these for grabs:












let me know and send a CR to HippieTurt, free for grabs


----------



## FancyThat

I only just discovered I could brew sprockets, so awesome . This festival just got a lot easier.


----------



## Lancelot

Im only level 1 in baldwins so I can only make 1 or 2 sprockets P:


----------



## Alienfish

Wish I had more lucks with chests though *grumble*

Oh well at least I got a lot of crap for my hoard.

And I will probably exalt those dregs, I love the black eye spot ones but I really don't want too much fodder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im only level 1 in baldwins so I can only make 1 or 2 sprockets P:



this pretty much


----------



## Astro0

i really like baldwins, i just made it to level 7!! trying to keep up so i get all the good stuff when it comes out ASAP


----------



## Alienfish

maybe i should try then haha 

oh and exalted dregs nature needs them


----------



## Lancelot

Mffw when I got in the shop and there s a skin restock and  I have no treasure...


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you find the one you want and it's sold out and you got the T


----------



## Kiikay

How much are sprockets going for btw? 1000t?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Kiikay said:


> How much are sprockets going for btw? 1000t?



I have been selling them this morning for 1460 as the lowest priced seller. They all sold out so I may list more. Please let me know if you are selling them because then I won't.lol


----------



## Kiikay

Ah, I'm looking to buy some myself. Need 16 more and I can buy the familiar T.T

Also if you guys got the apparels for this fest already on a dragon, I'd like to seeeeeeee. I haven't got a clue who to put mine on lol
+ accent/skins you can share c:


----------



## Nizzy

question are broken bottles and broken penny jars because combined i have 17? should i just keep them or go to the ah?


----------



## Alienfish

surge skin on my coatl


----------



## Xanarcah

Just woke up.

Brewing sprockets at Baldwin's?

Whaaatt


----------



## Xanarcah

Kiikay said:


> How much are sprockets going for btw? 1000t?



I just sold some more for 5 for 15k.

Playing the AH is amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> question are broken bottles and broken penny jars because combined i have 17? should i just keep them or go to the ah?



If you open the penny jar, you'll get a broken bottle.

Keep the broken jars for alchemy!


----------



## Alienfish

yay got the emblem thing at least probably gonna grind for the leg wrap things ugly but well probably some profit later


----------



## FancyThat

Kiikay said:


> Ah, I'm looking to buy some myself. Need 16 more and I can buy the familiar T.T
> 
> Also if you guys got the apparels for this fest already on a dragon, I'd like to seeeeeeee. I haven't got a clue who to put mine on lol
> + accent/skins you can share c:



So far I have the leg things and the familiar on this guy






And I plan to add more legs and maybe an emblem to this girl






No idea what to do with the crowns but I plan to grab quite a few because I love them :3. I'm waiting on skins/accents being grabbed for me by a lightening employee.


----------



## Alienfish

here's the female coatl accent


----------



## Kiikay

I'm not sure if I want to keep it on this guy but for now, oh well
bought more sprockets cause lazy to earn in coli lol


----------



## cheezyfries

still snipin' skins and accents for those who want them! send the treasure (29750 i think?) and i'll get them to you asap. i'll be a bit slow today and tomorrow, but i'll try my best! FR is cheezyfries

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also i'm buying blushing pink roses. let me know your price!


----------



## kaitastrophe

I have a question!
You know those icons people put in the forums that shows an item and when you click it it says a name and a description of the item?
Well, I want to make a wishlist thread (now that I have 375 gems and counting), but I dont know how to do that!
Thanks!


----------



## gnoixaim

Kiikay said:


> I'm not sure if I want to keep it on this guy but for now, oh well
> bought more sprockets cause lazy to earn in coli lol



dAMN, that accent. 10/10!


----------



## Xanarcah

kaitastrophe said:


> I have a question!
> You know those icons people put in the forums that shows an item and when you click it it says a name and a description of the item?
> Well, I want to make a wishlist thread (now that I have 375 gems and counting), but I dont know how to do that!
> Thanks!



Here, try this guide  : D

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1047514


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when they have two nice ridgeback m skins/accents and you cant choose


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> tfw when they have two nice ridgeback m skins/accents and you cant choose



Get both!! Ridgebacks are best dregs


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Get both!! Ridgebacks are best dregs



psht stop making me waste treasure lel x))

- - - Post Merge - - -






woop


----------



## cheezyfries

should i make the trade for the mystic bark mask? i'm thinking no because the cedar logs go for like 1.5k on the AH, and collectively they'd be worth 75k compared to the mask's 40k?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> should i make the trade for the mystic bark mask? i'm thinking no because the cedar logs go for like 1.5k on the AH, and collectively they'd be worth 75k compared to the mask's 40k?



Buy the mask and sell all the logs.

I think most of the trades turn out that there collective ingredients are worth more than the final item.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Buy the mask and sell all the logs.
> 
> I think most of the trades turn out that there collective ingredients are worth more than the final item.



thanks! i was just going to sell the mask anyways lol so i think that i'm better off just selling the logs.

yet again, i bought an extra mother of cicruit skin. if anyone wants it let me know, i'm selling it for 29750 T, username is cheezyfries!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thanks! i was just going to sell the mask anyways lol so i think that i'm better off just selling the logs.
> 
> yet again, i bought an extra mother of cicruit skin. if anyone wants it let me know, i'm selling it for 29750 T, username is cheezyfries!



If you have time, can you snipe me 2 full sets of all the skins and accents? You can include that one in as part of one of the sets.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I actually got the mystic bark mask xD. I didn't want it but I've never done a swipps trade and I thought you'd get some achievement


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> If you have time, can you snipe me 2 full sets of all the skins and accents? You can include that one in as part of one of the sets.



yeah sure! it's 714K, once i finish these two sets, i'll let you know when it's okay to send the treasure ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> yeah sure! it's 714K, once i finish these two sets, i'll let you know when it's okay to send the treasure ^^



Sounds good, thanks so much.


----------



## Alienfish

ay mango my first spiral


----------



## Nizzy

okay thanks 

does anybody have any female skydancer or imperial dradon that are close to being ready to breed and you dont want them any more?


----------



## Alienfish

Nope not really sorry x) good luck though or browse the AH you can always set imp+f as pref's

lel i shouldn't buy so many dragons but that spiral was instalove.. that crackle done right


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Awesome card made by Irarina!





I'd recommend them to everyone


----------



## Alienfish

Really good indeed 

Lelmangoes too broke atm ;p


----------



## Xanarcah

Nizzy said:


> okay thanks
> 
> does anybody have any female skydancer or imperial dradon that are close to being ready to breed and you dont want them any more?



I have this girl who is ready to breed that I've been trying to sell






- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Awesome card made by Irarina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend them to everyone



_Nice_.

Her work is really great.


----------



## gnoixaim

Nizzy said:


> okay thanks
> 
> does anybody have any female skydancer or imperial dradon that are close to being ready to breed and you dont want them any more?



I have this girl I can sell you (?) She's level 11 as well : )


----------



## Alienfish

Blah time to grind some more coli after all, too broke after those dregs but worth it tbh. Maize is a hard colour but that was done right :]

And I could use the last thing from the favors stand.


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> I have this girl I can sell you (?) She's level 11 as well : )



if nizzy doesn't want her, i'd like her ^^ how much is she?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Sounds good, thanks so much.



you can send the treasure, i'll be a bit slow because i'm hanging out at my friend's house soon but i'll try to get them to you by tuesday night at latest ^^


----------



## Irarina

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Awesome card made by Irarina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend them to everyone



Thank you so much! I am glad you like it ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> Thank you so much! I am glad you like it ^^



yuuush really beautiful 

i love how you got the two together like a dragon orb or something


----------



## Irarina

Umeko said:


> yuuush really beautiful
> 
> i love how you got the two together like a dragon orb or something



Thank you very much for the compliment. Ahhh, I like how you called it dragon orb ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> _Nice_.
> 
> Her work is really great.



Thank you too Xan c:


----------



## Alienfish

I blame AQ/W for that, they had too much orbs and dragons so I'm pretty much used to calling round stuff that are dragonrealted orbs ^^ you're welcome though


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> if nizzy doesn't want her, i'd like her ^^ how much is she?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you can send the treasure, i'll be a bit slow because i'm hanging out at my friend's house soon but i'll try to get them to you by tuesday night at latest ^^



Are you still looking for a Blushing Pink Rose? I can sell you one for lower than the AH price


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Are you still looking for a Blushing Pink Rose? I can sell you one for lower than the AH price



yes i am, i'd rather pay in TBT, but i can pay in treasure/gems as well! let me know your price


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> yes i am, i'd rather pay in TBT, but i can pay in treasure/gems as well! let me know your price



lol. TBT bad. Just lower than the gem or treasure AH price is fine. I will go doublecheck. the lowest AH price is 75 gems or 45000 treasure.  So how about 65 gems or 40000 treasure. You can think about it. I have gotten my Sakura flowerfall recently so I don't need it anymore.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I bought this glimmer dragon but frankly I have already bought 10 glimmer babies and I need to stop. He was only 129,500 treasure and I can resell him easily but I thought I would offer him here first. He's Ice Crystal, Blood Shimmer and Blood Glimmer and unnamed.  He is  less than an hour old ( I sort of sniped him)View attachment 138283. I will be relisting him later today in the AH


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> if nizzy doesn't want her, i'd like her ^^ how much is she?



I'm not really sure what to price her, Skydancers in the AH range from 50k-20k - so around that is fine.
I tend to level up my adult babies so more people buy them T.T;;;; I hate exalting them, LOL


----------



## Alien

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I bought this glimmer dragon but frankly I have already bought 10 glimmer babies and I need to stop. He was only 129,500 treasure and I can resell him easily but I thought I would offer him here first. He's Ice Crystal, Blood Shimmer and Blood Glimmer and unnamed.  He is  less than an hour old ( I sort of sniped him)View attachment 138283. I will be relisting him later today in the AH



Oh! I'm interested. What were you thinking about reselling him for?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Alien said:


> Oh! I'm interested. What were you thinking about reselling him for?



The same amount I bought him for.... If you want him send a CR to PrayingMantis for 129,500 treasure.  I would keep him but I just don't adore Skydancers. His parents are Death and Famine!lol


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. TBT bad. Just lower than the gem or treasure AH price is fine. I will go doublecheck. the lowest AH price is 75 gems or 45000 treasure.  So how about 65 gems or 40000 treasure. You can think about it. I have gotten my Sakura flowerfall recently so I don't need it anymore.



eep let me think about it, i just need to earn more treasure before i can buy both the rose and gnox's dragon. it'll probably take a max of a week? i just need for snaptrap to accept my CRs XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I'm not really sure what to price her, Skydancers in the AH range from 50k-20k - so around that is fine.
> I tend to level up my adult babies so more people buy them T.T;;;; I hate exalting them, LOL



i can pay like 300 tbt or 35k if that's okay? i'd need to make room first though, i'm doing this trading for fodder thing and they need to accept my crossroads first


----------



## Kiikay

Spoiler:  selling for 30k
























Spoiler:  selling for 15k






























Send CR to Kikay


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The coli likes to kill me by giving me 1 sprocket each time I manage to get it appear


----------



## Astro0

found a water egg in the coli, took every part of me not to open it hahaha
its in the AH if anyone wants it!


----------



## queertactics

[whispers] how often are registration openings like will i get an account before the summer is over


----------



## Astro0

queertactics said:


> [whispers] how often are registration openings like will i get an account before the summer is over



they seem to be monthy at the moment, usually in the middle of the month, about the 15th?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Have these cookies for sale if anyone wants them


----------



## Lancelot

I got a thundervolt chest from digging


----------



## Alienfish

nice 

also lol flash crashing on every other page you try to access there -.-


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> i can pay like 300 tbt or 35k if that's okay? i'd need to make room first though, i'm doing this trading for fodder thing and they need to accept my crossroads first



I can take BTB, send a CR when you're ready : )


----------



## Nizzy

gnoixaim said:


> I have this girl I can sell you (?) She's level 11 as well : )



how much are you asking for??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> they seem to be monthy at the moment, usually in the middle of the month, about the 15th?



yyea around the 15th - 20th i'll keep a look out for you


----------



## gnoixaim

Nizzy said:


> how much are you asking for??



I think Cheezy is taking her right now? I do have her two sisters available - or were you specifically looking for a RTB Skydancer?
you and cheezy can figure it out or something????? omg


----------



## Nizzy

cheezyfries said:


> eep let me think about it, i just need to earn more treasure before i can buy both the rose and gnox's dragon. it'll probably take a max of a week? i just need for snaptrap to accept my CRs XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i can pay like 300 tbt or 35k if that's okay? i'd need to make room first though, i'm doing this trading for fodder thing and they need to accept my crossroads first


yea cheezyfries can take her im kinda low on treasure right now


----------



## Alienfish

Nizzy said:


> yea cheezyfries can take her im kinda low on treasure right now



tell me about it those nice skins XD hope i can sell some btb for it though. and luffy better buy my skin ;p


----------



## Irarina

Hiya, I have these babies hatched today. Free to a loving home if you want to keep it ^^ Otherwise, they are off to Arcanist in 5 days.


----------



## Nizzy

Umeko said:


> tell me about it those nice skins XD hope i can sell some btb for it though. and luffy better buy my skin ;p


i havent even tried to but skins yet i just dont have any treasure lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Hiya, I have these babies hatched today. Free to a loving home if you want to keep it ^^ Otherwise, they are off to Arcanist in 5 days.


i'll take #15373007 user anme is nizzi


----------



## Alienfish

Nizzy said:


> i havent even tried to but skins yet i just dont have any treasure lol



I do, I bought two and got one from a chest. just wanna get the 65 trinket thing from favors then im done :3


----------



## Irarina

Nizzy said:


> i havent even tried to but skins yet i just dont have any treasure lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> i'll take #15373007 user anme is nizzi



Sending you the derg ^^


----------



## Nizzy

Irarina said:


> Sending you the derg ^^



Cant accept it did you take the familar off


----------



## Kiikay

yeaehaeyayeyaehaeyayeyyaehaea. Finally got my own space/planet/galaxy dragon *^*


----------



## Irarina

Nizzy said:


> Cant accept it did you take the familar off



Woops, removed the familiar. Should be okay now.


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> yeaehaeyayeyaehaeyayeyyaehaea. Finally got my own space/planet/galaxy dragon *^*



awwww nice, that was one nice snapper!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What are the rare chests you can only get from something?


----------



## Nizzy

Kiikay said:


> yeaehaeyayeyaehaeyayeyyaehaea. Finally got my own space/planet/galaxy dragon *^*





Irarina said:


> Woops, removed the familiar. Should be okay now.


got it thanks


----------



## Lancelot

I have 77 charged sprockets atm and Idk what to buy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does anyone have 1 level 25 I could borrow for grinding? :x


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What are the rare chests you can only get from something?



hiding :/

only gotten 1 chest so far lol


----------



## Lancelot

My dragons miss in the coliseum a stupid amount of times ;u;


----------



## lolparrot

Gosh I was in the coliseum and then my laptop shoved a blue screen error message in my face. I'm scared to go back lol


----------



## Lancelot

lolparrot said:


> Gosh I was in the coliseum and then my laptop shoved a blue screen error message in my face. I'm scared to go back lol



Thhis happened to me too ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> Gosh I was in the coliseum and then my laptop shoved a blue screen error message in my face. I'm scared to go back lol



Make sure to update the flash player and whatnot extensions you have in your browser, sometimes those crash. As for BSOD in general, make sure you have all the Windows (I assume) updates up to date.


----------



## Lancelot

Can everyone post their top 5 favourite dragons?  I wanna see what they look like for ideas  :B


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> hiding :/
> 
> only gotten 1 chest so far lol


Oh whoops should've been more clear xD During the light event there were 2 chests (or 1?) that you could get from either gathering or from the coli. I know the sunbreak chest was one

I got one too! I got the stormtaken chest


----------



## Alienfish

Aw sure. No certain order though.


























- - - Post Merge - - -

@mUdkipz I got the one that the Surge skin is in I think.. coli though


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh whoops should've been more clear xD During the light event there were 2 chests (or 1?) that you could get from either gathering or from the coli. I know the sunbreak chest was one
> 
> I got one too! I got the stormtaken chest



There are actually 6 chests from the coli/digging every festival

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514

You can see them from the past festivals if you scroll down further in the guide. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Can everyone post their top 5 favourite dragons?  I wanna see what they look like for ideas  :B





Spoiler: fav dergs

























theyre mostly my favorites cause theyre my batman dragons (minus the last one, i just love his skin) lol


----------



## Lancelot

Umeko, that second imp is so cool omg ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shiro I love your spirals Dx


----------



## lolparrot

After checking on my updates and stuff, I'm back on my laptop. Hopefully I won't get another error.
Here are my 5 favorite dragons:


Spoiler: favorite dragonssss


----------



## Lancelot

Here are my favourite 5


























- - - Post Merge - - -

@lolparrot that roboty imp is sooooo coool omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone have a yellow goo and/or sludge I could have? ;ox


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Couldn't pick a top 5, so here's 5 that I'm rather proud of. 



Spoiler











(first dragon I ever bought a gem store gene for /cries at facet price)















edit:: *shakes fist at Icarus* How did you get up there twice?


----------



## Lancelot

Icarus and Callisto look soo good


----------



## Alienfish

THAT SAPH NEBULOSA JFHSF.

Noice dregs people. Also damn I'm so broke atm lol. Neeeds treasure


----------



## Xanarcah

I don't really have an absolute top 5, but here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Alienfish

Kiseki looks awesome hhhh


----------



## Lancelot

Xa stop having such nice dragons >_>


----------



## Alienfish

Lel everyone has awesome dergs imo in some way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

got another chest from coli

let's see...

storm taken pfft. ://


----------



## Alienfish

also first time i got a gem exalting, noice :3


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> I think Cheezy is taking her right now? I do have her two sisters available - or were you specifically looking for a RTB Skydancer?
> you and cheezy can figure it out or something????? omg



um if nizzy really wants her she can? hahah idk, i finally have room so if nizzy decides that they don't want her, send me a CR and i'll send you the TBT asap. thanks!

edit: arena's finally working for me lol, i've gotten a crown, the apparel, and a familiar so far.. i'm going to stock up on the familiars and apparel, does anyone know which one'll be worth more in the future?


----------



## Alienfish

new derg :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

started to train a pc to turn it into a mage. It's for this event but I'll probably get it fully trained after xD


----------



## rosabelle

Finally completed all the thundercrack chests. ;u; now to reach my sprocket goal~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> new derg :3



ooh looks like peppermint!


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: I want to get rid of these 3 dragons anyone interested?..I'm going to guess no but it's worth a shot


----------



## queertactics

Kiikay said:


> yeaehaeyayeyaehaeyayeyyaehaea. Finally got my own space/planet/galaxy dragon *^*



ohmygod this is the prettiest baby


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh wow I made soo much progress today  Got my mage dragon from 1 to 17 in one day fully stoned and bought a bunch of festival items to sell


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow I made soo much progress today  Got my mage dragon from 1 to 17 in one day fully stoned and bought a bunch of festival items to sell



Nice! That's really impressive!

1-14 is about as far as I've ever gotten in one day. xD;


----------



## Naiad

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: I want to get rid of these 3 dragons anyone interested?..I'm going to guess no but it's worth a shot



Ahh, they're pretty! How much are they?


----------



## Peisinoe

Here are my favorites. But I have more that I also love ;-;

DOFLAMINGO DRAGON Because he's baeeeee:





This was an early Christmas Gift from my BFF:






My first old dragon that started the addiction...






Another nocturne that I really love...I'm kind of over nocs. But the 4 gen ones in my lair I absolutely love. So I have exceptions haha





My gen one tree baby


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! That's really impressive!
> 
> 1-14 is about as far as I've ever gotten in one day. xD;



That's still pretty good! You'd probably get to 25 first sinceI take like a 3 week break

Selling this


----------



## Kiikay

Junko is my all time fave. Looking for an accent that would look perf on her ;A;





Laertes was one of the first dreg ever gifted to me the first day I signed up for FR. So he is longest one to ever be in my lair. 
















I have a few more i really love but i think most have seen a few of them already.


----------



## Jamborenium

Naiad said:


> Ahh, they're pretty! How much are they?



I don't have a set price TBH
so yeah it's more of a name your price thing

also damn I need to start getting accessorizes for my dragons lol


----------



## Lancelot

I got 34 charged sprockets and 2 thundervolt chests from digging today


----------



## Jamborenium

just bought 4 skins

also lol once again I got exalted all of my dragon cept for the ones I'm giving away 
but I really need some dragons for the skins and accents I have all together I have 12
currently,others being from the past holidays 

also yey I'm almost close to reaching 100 gems


----------



## Lancelot

I neeed to get sam moneez. I wanna buy skins but Im poor asf


----------



## Jamborenium

random question what game do you play the most?

for me it's Shock switch

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I neeed to get sam moneez. I wanna buy skins but Im poor asf



playing games is a good way to get money
I got over 200,000 ((I did have over 300,000 and up but I spent some of it lol)) Treasure in my vault by playing shock switch and saving up my treasure for example if I get around 100,000 I put it in the vault and so on

I also save up all the gems I get


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I neeed to get sam moneez. I wanna buy skins but Im poor asf



Do coli as far as you can and sell stuff, tbh I earn most money on that and selling stuff.

Aso yah I still have the Darkside skin if ya wanna buy it

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Finally completed all the thundercrack chests. ;u; now to reach my sprocket goal~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ooh looks like peppermint!



Yeah I kinda wanted some plague dragon that had white as its first color so liking it lots too, thanks 






my glimmer baby grew up. I don't really like the purple wings too much with that gene, but eh alright I guess xD


----------



## Alienfish

wooo finally 65 trinkets and all the rubbish from favors acquired


----------



## Astro0

would anyone be interested in this beauty? her name is cosette, she wouldn't come with her apparel or anything
just thought i'd check before i throw her up in the AH 
by my lore she is a 'high born' dancer but idk you can delete the quote in her bio haha


----------



## Alienfish

awwyis, snagged this for 10k form the AH. Finally a nice Fae I've been a bit hesitant on getting one cause I got that fugly mustard boy as my 2nd when I started lel


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you get bosses 24*7 and they never drop their familiars >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, well got an eliminate at least c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and the ethereal trickster skin ayyy mangoes.


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm still sniping skins/accents from the marketplace if anyone's interested ^^ just PM me with the treasure and what you want, i'll get it to you asap! also, does anyone know if it's worth it to buy more familiars or mechanojets? i'm getting such bad luck with gathering, i'm getting maybe 19 sprockets a day..


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> um if nizzy really wants her she can? hahah idk, i finally have room so if nizzy decides that they don't want her, send me a CR and i'll send you the TBT asap. thanks!
> 
> edit: arena's finally working for me lol, i've gotten a crown, the apparel, and a familiar so far.. i'm going to stock up on the familiars and apparel, does anyone know which one'll be worth more in the future?



I don't think Nizzy wants her, so if you still do - let me know! i'm running low on lair space, so i'll prob. exalt her later


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> I don't think Nizzy wants her, so if you still do - let me know! i'm running low on lair space, so i'll prob. exalt her later



tbt and CR sent!


----------



## Lancelot

What have you guys got atm? Ive got-

6skins
2chests
2Familars
1crown
1emblem.

Im gonna save up for the foot item next


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What have you guys got atm? Ive got-
> 
> 6skins
> 2chests
> 2Familars
> 1crown
> 1emblem.
> 
> Im gonna save up for the foot item next



3 skins
2 chests
2 jet thingys
5 familiars
2 crowns
1 emblem


----------



## Lancelot

V nice nerd


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> V nice nerd



Ty dweeb. I actually got most of these sprockets from farming in the kelp beds believe it or not


----------



## Alienfish

Kelp beds? Noice.

Got mine from here and there, idk if I'm gonna save up for the sprocket things more really I don't like them too much :/


----------



## Lancelot

I got most of mine from digging


----------



## Alienfish

As for sprockets for sure, the chest was coli though


----------



## Kiikay

wew, this is a really pretty eyeburner


----------



## Alienfish

Clown done right  Yeah I kinda like it too :3

lel kinda tempted to buy


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What have you guys got atm?



14 apparel
4 chests
38 skins/accents

Gotta work on the familiar and crown next.


----------



## Alienfish

Damn ya grind a lot m80s

x3 fun event nonetheless even if i'm not too much into the steampunk thing


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm not too into the apparel either, but in a year or so when it's worth 1m+ I'll be happy I have them.


----------



## Alienfish

Well, true that I guess... lol still not overly motivated unless I like the 'fashion'.. familiars on the other hand though. And the only nice skins was Surge for me because intense pink ftw


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What have you guys got atm? Ive got-
> 
> 6skins
> 2chests
> 2Familars
> 1crown
> 1emblem.
> 
> Im gonna save up for the foot item next



3 chests (2 storm takens and a surge)
1 crown
2 mechanojets
2 familiars

i'm going to work on getting more jets, and i'll probably buy an accent or too later on, but i'm not really big on any of them tbh.


----------



## Xanarcah

The jets have that huge clunky part that I'm not fond of. They look decent here though

At least it's not as huge as the power pack?


----------



## Alienfish

probably just gonna grind coli and dig/scavenge randomly now that i have one of each extras are a nice bonus now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My lightning ambassador. ty Xan for nethershroud!


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My lightning ambassador. ty Xan for nethershroud!



Nice! He's looking pretty good!


I wonder how the Treads would look layered with the Jets. o: I'll have to try it out when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^nice

also all the pretty coatls in AH .w.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

More free stuff 

Dragons:
(no exalting, please)


Spoiler






















Apparel:
Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5

Skins/Accents:
Warcat x6
Longneck Magi x4
Cloudsong x2
Fishtivities x2
Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
Leaflace x4
Botanys Back x5
Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)

Also, I need a name for this guy...




I dunno, if I choose your name I'll give you 50k + 50g, I guess? (bad at prizes)


----------



## Alienfish

Name him Sango? Meaning coral in Japanese ^^

Also gah you have botany's back? noice. if they're free I would love one.. Need more flowers. Please and thank you.

Best of luck rehoming ^^ A bit full at the moment and crapton of hatchlings to come so x)


----------



## gnoixaim

DreadSpecialist said:


> More free stuff
> 
> Dragons:
> (no exalting, please)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparel:
> Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
> Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5
> 
> Skins/Accents:
> Warcat x6
> Longneck Magi x4
> Cloudsong x2
> Fishtivities x2
> Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
> Leaflace x4
> Botanys Back x5
> Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)



sobs, do you think I could get a Botany's back accent? I didn't have time/money to get much during Nature's festival ;////


----------



## DreadSpecialist

gnoixaim said:


> sobs, do you think I could get a Botany's back accent? I didn't have time/money to get much during Nature's festival ;////



Sure thing, just need your FR name!


----------



## Lancelot

DreadSpecialist said:


> More free stuff
> 
> Dragons:
> (no exalting, please)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparel:
> Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
> Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5
> 
> Skins/Accents:
> Warcat x6
> Longneck Magi x4
> Cloudsong x2
> Fishtivities x2
> Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
> Leaflace x4
> Botanys Back x5
> Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)
> 
> Also, I need a name for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, if I choose your name I'll give you 50k + 50g, I guess? (bad at prizes)



I dont wanna be greedy but could I have one of each skin/accent and that orange/grey shiny imp? ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gush iim a ****


----------



## Alienfish

thanks for the flowers  <3


----------



## cheezyfries

DreadSpecialist said:


> More free stuff
> 
> Dragons:
> (no exalting, please)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparel:
> Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
> Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5
> 
> Skins/Accents:
> Warcat x6
> Longneck Magi x4
> Cloudsong x2
> Fishtivities x2
> Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
> Leaflace x4
> Botanys Back x5
> Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)
> 
> Also, I need a name for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, if I choose your name I'll give you 50k + 50g, I guess? (bad at prizes)



um, maybe rafiki? idk lol, but if possible, could i please have leaflace and little lion? i didn't understand what skins/accents were when i first joined and wasn't around for the water flight's holiday so i couldn't get them >.< my FR username is cheezyfries, and thanks for considering!


----------



## Alienfish

also holy **** just looked up some of the skins/accents from gg 2015

garden guardian and are you glade dayum


----------



## Heyden

DreadSpecialist said:


> More free stuff
> 
> Dragons:
> (no exalting, please)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparel:
> Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
> Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5
> 
> Skins/Accents:
> Warcat x6
> Longneck Magi x4
> Cloudsong x2
> Fishtivities x2
> Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
> Leaflace x4
> Botanys Back x5
> Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)
> 
> Also, I need a name for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, if I choose your name I'll give you 50k + 50g, I guess? (bad at prizes)



Name him Suika, he looks like a watermelon to me

ah and is it okay if I can have the cloudsong and leaflace? my fr is Haydenn ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DreadSpecialist said:


> More free stuff
> 
> Dragons:
> (no exalting, please)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparel:
> Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
> Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5
> 
> Skins/Accents:
> Warcat x6
> Longneck Magi x4
> Cloudsong x2
> Fishtivities x2
> Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
> Leaflace x4
> Botanys Back x5
> Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)
> 
> Also, I need a name for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, if I choose your name I'll give you 50k + 50g, I guess? (bad at prizes)


Could i get the cloudsong skin and the necklace?


----------



## Alienfish

damn dood im gonna be poor again x)) that f guardian skin though -w- flower power


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gaaahh I want it!!!!! It reminds me of the festiva of the undead skin


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gaaahh I want it!!!!! It reminds me of the festiva of the undead skin



WELLL FRICK

fruck me too

rip moi dough


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone have a rally they can sell to me? ahh they're so expensive, even more than eliminate >.< rip as i begin to level up my mage dragon..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> WELLL FRICK
> 
> fruck me too
> 
> rip moi dough


You haveto send a blueprint to the creator for it then they'll give you the skin though


----------



## gnoixaim

DreadSpecialist said:


> Sure thing, just need your FR name!



@gnoixaim on FR!  Thank you!! <3


cheezyfries said:


> does anyone have a rally they can sell to me? ahh they're so expensive, even more than eliminate >.< rip as i begin to level up my mage dragon..


I do : ) I can sell it to you for the price of an eliminate (???)


----------



## Shirohibiki

DreadSpecialist said:


> More free stuff
> 
> Dragons:
> (no exalting, please)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparel:
> Teardrop Chroma Necklace x2
> Winter Cape (not wolf cape ) x5
> 
> Skins/Accents:
> Warcat x6
> Longneck Magi x4
> Cloudsong x2
> Fishtivities x2
> Little Lion x10 (might add more idk, I have more than I like to admit of this (thanks colli))
> Leaflace x4
> Botanys Back x5
> Brightheart x10 (same as Little Lion :|)
> 
> Also, I need a name for this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, if I choose your name I'll give you 50k + 50g, I guess? (bad at prizes)



ahh, if you still have a botanys back i would love one! if not id take a little lion uvu thank you!!

perhaps name him Yves or Yvon? they mean yew tree and he reminds me of a tree lol


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> @gnoixaim on FR!  Thank you!! <3
> 
> I do : ) I can sell it to you for the price of an eliminate (???)



eeee they're about 65k T on the AH right now, is that okay with you? i could also just give you a spare eliminate if you'd like that or something lol, thank you!


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> eeee they're about 65k T on the AH right now, is that okay with you? i could also just give you a spare eliminate if you'd like that or something lol, thank you!



65k sounds great! And ahhh, no thank you on the eliminate ... I have enough of those from grinding the Coli : )


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody has some free stuff for newbies they can give me I would be super greatful, just starting up on my new account after my ban, got a few free dragons but I can't even afford a lair expand. Haha. Anything helps! <3 Name is VultureCulture, feel free to add me!

PS: I am not dead, see, I am totally alive, just been in hiding for a week or so


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If anybody has some free stuff for newbies they can give me I would be super greatful, just starting up on my new account after my ban, got a few free dragons but I can't even afford a lair expand. Haha. Anything helps! <3 Name is VultureCulture, feel free to add me!
> 
> PS: I am not dead, see, I am totally alive, just been in hiding for a week or so


Ahh welcome back! What's your username?


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> 65k sounds great! And ahhh, no thank you on the eliminate ... I have enough of those from grinding the Coli : )



thank you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh welcome back! What's your username?



It's VultureCulture now. And I joined plague mostly because of my new name.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh, if you still have a botanys back i would love one! if not id take a little lion uvu thank you!!
> 
> perhaps name him Yves or Yvon? they mean yew tree and he reminds me of a tree lol



Sent both since I have a ton of each. /w\
Also, Yves is my favorite so far. o:

I think I got everyone (if I missed anyone, feel free to tell me).
But I still have a few skins, most dragons, and one necklace left if anyone else is interested!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If anybody has some free stuff for newbies they can give me I would be super greatful, just starting up on my new account after my ban, got a few free dragons but I can't even afford a lair expand. Haha. Anything helps! <3 Name is VultureCulture, feel free to add me!
> 
> PS: I am not dead, see, I am totally alive, just been in hiding for a week or so



wb, make sure you put info about ip or whatever so they dont ban ya


----------



## Shirohibiki

DreadSpecialist said:


> Sent both since I have a ton of each. /w\
> Also, Yves is my favorite so far. o:
> 
> I think I got everyone (if I missed anyone, feel free to tell me).
> But I still have a few skins, most dragons, and one necklace left if anyone else is interested!



im glad you like it!!! its a french name <: and thank you so much for being so generous ;v;


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know how the extra stats for dominance work? from what i've read on culex's guide, they don't work but they show up as a +1, so should i just stat up my dragon until they're 1 above what they're supposed to be at? sorry if i worded it badly >.<


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's VultureCulture now. And I joined plague mostly because of my new name.


Hey, welcome back! 



DreadSpecialist said:


> Sent both since I have a ton of each. /w\
> Also, Yves is my favorite so far. o:
> 
> I think I got everyone (if I missed anyone, feel free to tell me).
> But I still have a few skins, most dragons, and one necklace left if anyone else is interested!


I'm bad at names too ;u; but like umeko, I think coral suits him. 
Could I have little lion skin and leaflace please?  same username here and on fr.



cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know how the extra stats for dominance work? from what i've read on culex's guide, they don't work but they show up as a +1, so should i just stat up my dragon until they're 1 above what they're supposed to be at? sorry if i worded it badly >.<


Wait, what do you mean stats for dominance?


----------



## cheezyfries

rosabelle said:


> Hey, welcome back!
> 
> 
> I'm bad at names too ;u; but like umeko, I think coral suits him.
> Could I have little lion skin and leaflace please?  same username here and on fr.
> 
> 
> Wait, what do you mean stats for dominance?



oops i just mean the +1 on each of your stats that dominance gives!


----------



## FireNinja1

Hey, it's been like 4 months or something, what've I missed? I've considered getting back into FR but band camp starts in a week and I know how much of a time sink FR is...


----------



## Alienfish

free hatchlings dregs up for grabs  FR is HippieTurt


----------



## Alienfish

Will probably exalt otherwise, so yah.


----------



## Alienfish

exalted.

also lol me keep digging and scavenging lighting stuff...


----------



## Lancelot

I had 18 digging turns. I got 17 sprockets. >_>


----------



## Alienfish

I got way too many lol. But then I have 10 in both.


----------



## Jamborenium

Currently working on these 2












​


----------



## Alienfish

nice neboobs dregs 

gonna try looking for more eyeburn coatls x))

- - - Post Merge - - -






weeeee


----------



## Astro0

DreadSpecialist said:


> Sent both since I have a ton of each. /w\
> Also, Yves is my favorite so far. o:
> 
> I think I got everyone (if I missed anyone, feel free to tell me).
> But I still have a few skins, most dragons, and one necklace left if anyone else is interested!



I'd love a necklace or a random skin! Bless you for giving stuff away <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Found a Gilded Chest while digging this morning. 

Has this always been a way to find them? 


Also, if anyone has gems to sell, I WANT TO BUY YOUR GEMS.


----------



## Lancelot

Anyone wanna swap chests? I have 2 thundervolt chests and if anyone is willing id prefer to swap one of them for a different chest


----------



## Xanarcah

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Anyone wanna swap chests? I have 2 thundervolt chests and if anyone is willing id prefer to swap one of them for a different chest



I have an extra Storm Taken Chest, if you'd like?


----------



## Alienfish

what's the gem>t rate?


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> I have an extra Storm Taken Chest, if you'd like?



Okidoke. Ill send you the tundervolt chest. Wots ur fr name? 

Mines Aokiji


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> what's the gem>t rate?



I'm currently buying at 1:675.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Okidoke. Ill send you the tundervolt chest. Wots ur fr name?
> 
> Mines Aokiji



Mine is Xanarcah, same as on TBT.


----------



## Alienfish

Ah, thanks. I'll let you know if I get some to sell


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Ah, thanks. I'll let you know if I get some to sell



Sounds good, thanks! : D


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I don't have too much on me atm so it'd be pretty much lose-lose anyways


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Yeah I don't have too much on me atm so it'd be pretty much lose-lose anyways



How so?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> How so?



Because I got quite some t the past days due to selling some stuff I had so not really worth it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Because I got quite some t the past days due to selling some stuff I had so not really worth it.



Fair enough. xD

I have someone holding a dragon for me and they want payment in gems and items, so I have to do the mad scramble to get more now. 

I super want this dragon, though, so it'll be worth it.


----------



## Alienfish

Ohh, I see then I could probably give you the gems for t x)) 

I have 18 on me at the moment so not much but if you want them lmk.


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Ohh, I see then I could probably give you the gems for t x))
> 
> I have 18 on me at the moment so not much but if you want them lmk.



Sure, I'll buy them from you if you'd like to sell. : D Any amount helps. 

I'm over here, if you pm them to me, I'll reply with your treasure.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, sure popping them over now :3


----------



## kaitastrophe

LAIR CLEANOUT! ALL FOR 50KT!
I'm selling ALL my dragons, except for *STARRED*, *PopCandy*, and *Andromeda*!
Just send me a crossroads!
My username is Capricieux


----------



## Alienfish

send help


----------



## cheezyfries

kaitastrophe said:


> LAIR CLEANOUT! ALL FOR 50KT!
> I'm selling ALL my dragons, except for *STARRED*, *PopCandy*, and *Andromeda*!
> Just send me a crossroads!
> My username is Capricieux


how much for just one dragon? i'm interested in the white wildclaw with the gembond ^^


----------



## Alienfish

there we go now the image should be proper at my guardian 

THAT ACCENT *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

tfw when you search for GG stuff because i wanted to see the skins and accents and I come to some page for men's Gathering. .the hell


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> send help



YESSS Garden Guardian. : D I love the little baby owls~


----------



## Alienfish

yeah my fav GG skin/accent so far. i like the swirls too and some tundra accent that is expensive as frick


----------



## cheezyfries

giving away a few dragons in my lair, just send a CR to cheezyfries if you're interested! i just request that you name them before exalting if you decide to ^^


----------



## kaitastrophe

cheezyfries said:


> how much for just one dragon? i'm interested in the white wildclaw with the gembond ^^



Woops, sorry for the late reply! >c<
Each dragon is 50kt! >c<


----------



## FancyThat

Umeko said:


> send help



That is a lovely dragon, the accent works so well with it .

I'm a huge fan of accents, it's becoming an obsession.


----------



## Alienfish

weeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> That is a lovely dragon, the accent works so well with it .
> 
> I'm a huge fan of accents, it's becoming an obsession.



thanks <3 and i agree, when i saw that one in AH it was p much instabuy and then get the accent x))


----------



## Jamborenium

hey does anyone want some accents/skins? I have a few that I wont be using I mainly got them to sale later on


Accent: Botanys Back (female skydancers)
Skin: Glade Golem (Female Snappers)


----------



## Alienfish

I'd love a sun crystal and/or bark warrior please (if they are free lol im broke now)

please and tanks :3

neboobs

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Naturalist%27s_Adornments

also fruuuuck so pretty -w-


----------



## Jamborenium

Umeko said:


> I'd love a sun crystal and/or bark warrior please (if they are free lol im broke now)
> 
> please and tanks :3
> 
> neboobs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Naturalist's_Adornments
> 
> also fruuuuck so pretty -w-



sure I'll give them for free, anywho just tell me your Username 

nvm I got it I shall be sending them


----------



## Xanarcah

Did someone say Naturalist Adornments?



Spoiler: I love these things


----------



## Alienfish

thanks neboobs <3

Xan shtap ittttttt that fae m8 <3333


----------



## Lancelot

Nebu plz o plz could I have ancient radiance? ;u;

My fr name is aokiji


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> thanks neboobs <3
> 
> Xan shtap ittttttt that fae m8 <3333



That's the Forest Faerie skin on her, making her all pretty. xD


----------



## Alienfish

all your nature ones there you posted *w* gief.

well there is like one of those adorn's for like 300k something in AH lol and imma broke af


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> all your nature ones there you posted *w* gief.
> 
> well there is like one of those adorn's for like 300k something in AH lol and imma broke af


I have so many nature-themed dragons. xD; 

I'm in plague, though, so I try to make a lot of them as haunted/mystic/twisted as I can. Maybe I should shove them all on one page, like a forest of life and death.

One just popped up in the AH for 250k, want me to grab it and hold it until you have the treasure?

- - - Post Merge - - -

By which I mean... I bought it already because it was a good deal for one and I am incredibly impulsive. So if you'd like it, you can send over 250k whenever you've got it. If not, I'll just add it to my stash. xD;


----------



## Shirohibiki

kaitastrophe said:


> Woops, sorry for the late reply! >c<
> Each dragon is 50kt! >c<



jsyk youre going to have an incredibly hard time selling most of those dragons for 50k, as they can likely be found in the AH for exalt fodder price


----------



## Alienfish

Poop dude that will take some time before i get back up to again  keh keh. '_'

if i ever do i can let ya know though lol

- - - Post Merge - - -







better start saving up the moolahs now x)) just wanted to make good use of the skin


----------



## Alienfish

ffuuUuu all the wildclaw skins and accents brb dying of prettiness of skins


----------



## Jamborenium

My newest dragon uwu






now I have to find a female Guardian that will look good with the garden Guardian accent​


----------



## Alienfish

Pretty, hope you like what I did with your skin.. I'll post ma coatl too :3


----------



## Jamborenium

I do that wildclaw looks so cool looking 

also In can't believe I spent so much treasure these past days like damn I need to start saving up again :'D

*remaining skin and accent I'm giving away for free*

Accent: Botanys Back (female skydancers)
Skin: Glade Golem (Female Snappers)​


----------



## Xanarcah

GUYS GUYS GUYS LOOK WHO CAME HOME TODAY!









AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish

FRICK THATS A BEAUTY GRATS!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

yay finally got the spellbound golem familiar -w-


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> FRICK THATS A BEAUTY GRATS!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> yay finally got the spellbound golem familiar -w-



Yessss, I got lucky this time. : D There's very little choice for looks in the 4 Digit market, but his colors work really well together. He was IriShim already too, which is a huge bonus for me. 


Congrats on your Golem!


----------



## Alienfish

iriShim is the best tbh  and i agree, really noice catch 

thanks, gotta love them gw's familiars ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> iriShim is the best tbh  and i agree, really noice catch
> 
> thanks, gotta love them gw's familiars ^^



This is where your gems went to. xD; 


Scrapmetal Tracker and Steelhound are my favorite familiars from the Workshop. Too bad I don't have the patience to farm there. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Well spent then 

Yeah those are cool. I mostly farm there now because Lighting but I feel ya.

Wish those stupid mantarays could drop theirs though. Or any boss..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS LOOK WHO CAME HOME TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAA



dude hes hot af niiiiice

all of my gathering finally hit lvl 25 and it feels really strange


----------



## Alienfish

also yah i'll let ya know if i ever get up to 250k again xd;


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Well spent then
> 
> Yeah those are cool. I mostly farm there now because Lighting but I feel ya.
> 
> Wish those stupid mantarays could drop theirs though. Or any boss..



And then tomorrow you get a Frost Delver in the Workshop. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> dude hes hot af niiiiice
> 
> all of my gathering finally hit lvl 25 and it feels really strange



YESSS hot dragon is extra hot. 


Congrats on getting to level 25 in all Gathering skills. : D I think I've only reached it in Hunting so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> also yah i'll let ya know if i ever get up to 250k again xd;



Sure. : D And if not, don't worry about it.


----------



## Alienfish

ha, i could hope  i got that boss like 9234234 times though crap only.

yush x3


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS LOOK WHO CAME HOME TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAA



omg so pretty, the familiar fits him so perfectly, also i love that accent

tfw you realize that you had a rally all along and spend treasure buying another one *dies* oh well, now i can have two mage dragons!


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> ha, i could hope  i got that boss like 9234234 times though crap only.
> 
> yush x3



If you get a Frost Delver drop tomorrow, I will throw you a party. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> omg so pretty, the familiar fits him so perfectly, also i love that accent
> 
> tfw you realize that you had a rally all along and spend treasure buying another one *dies* oh well, now i can have two mage dragons!



Thanks! : D I am ultra happy to have gotten him. I even rearranged my whole lair to give him space right up front in the first row. 

Well, at least Rally have gone down in price a little? Down from being 150k, anyway. .-.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally defeated one of those gigantic washing machines!!

5 more levels then the mage will be finished!!!! I don't think it needs to be all the way though since it already heals 400+ health


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> If you get a Frost Delver drop tomorrow, I will throw you a party. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! : D I am ultra happy to have gotten him. I even rearranged my whole lair to give him space right up front in the first row.
> 
> Well, at least Rally have gone down in price a little? Down from being 150k, anyway. .-.



true, it's crazy how much they're worth in comparison to eliminate and ambush, considering that rally isn't even an attacking move

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally defeated one of those gigantic washing machines!!
> 
> 5 more levels then the mage will be finished!!!! I don't think it needs to be all the way though since it already heals 400+ health



can i ask what build you're using? i'm leveling my mage right now and am waiting until she's level 25 to stat her, but it sucks cause she can only heal 88 XD


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> true, it's crazy how much they're worth in comparison to eliminate and ambush, considering that rally isn't even an attacking move



Sorry, that's my fault. xD; 

Last week they were 30-40k, and I bought a bunch since I figured people would want them once they realized Golem was a good place to farm. 

The first day of the festival, I saw there weren't any in the AH because people had bought them out in a mad rush to stat their new dragons, so I "set the new price" at 150k. And sold like 10 of them before the price went down too far. So it's still slowly normalizing itself from that. 


Rally is extremely useful, even if it's not an attacking move. It's the difference between having to Scratch-Eliminate everything and just OHKOing your way through the upper levels. It's the ability that the Mire build revolved around and allowed it to function as a viable build at all.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> can i ask what build you're using? i'm leveling my mage right now and am waiting until she's level 25 to stat her, but it sucks cause she can only heal 88 XD



I forgot who the creator was but the thread title was like grinding in the workshop and kelp bed. 

Edit: here you go http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1420187


----------



## Nizzy

that guides will be so helpful in the future thanks for the link


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Imo female pearlcatchers look the best for mages


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Sorry, that's my fault. xD;
> 
> Last week they were 30-40k, and I bought a bunch since I figured people would want them once they realized Golem was a good place to farm.
> 
> The first day of the festival, I saw there weren't any in the AH because people had bought them out in a mad rush to stat their new dragons, so I "set the new price" at 150k. And sold like 10 of them before the price went down too far. So it's still slowly normalizing itself from that.
> 
> 
> Rally is extremely useful, even if it's not an attacking move. It's the difference between having to Scratch-Eliminate everything and just OHKOing your way through the upper levels. It's the ability that the Mire build revolved around and allowed it to function as a viable build at all.



omg it's crazy how you changed the market like that XD they're currently at 60k now so i guess that's on par with ambush and eliminate. ohh i guess i was just basing it off of how with rally i couldn't OHKO an opponent in the kelp beds but now that i think about it there's probably no way i could've OHKO'd them anyway XD




ObeseMudkipz said:


> I forgot who the creator was but the thread title was like grinding in the workshop and kelp bed.
> 
> Edit: here you go http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1420187



thank you!

giving this dragon away, just send a CR at cheezyfries for her ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> omg it's crazy how you changed the market like that XD they're currently at 60k now so i guess that's on par with ambush and eliminate. ohh i guess i was just basing it off of how with rally i couldn't OHKO an opponent in the kelp beds but now that i think about it there's probably no way i could've OHKO'd them anyway XD



You should be able to OHKO everything except the Kelp Tenders and Mammertees and the Mantas in the Kelp Beds. o: what are your team's stats?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I forgot about the new Depins. I haven't fought any of those yet so I can't say for them.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> You should be able to OHKO everything except the Kelp Tenders and Mammertees and the Mantas in the Kelp Beds. o: what are your team's stats?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually I forgot about the new Depins. I haven't fought any of those yet so I can't say for them.



i think i was fighting a cloud chaser with culex's farmer build- 126/5/8/5/59/5/5, but i'll try again and let you know if i can OHKO them ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

i now have four storm taken chests- does anyone want to trade with me for any other chests besides the surge one?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i think i was fighting a cloud chaser with culex's farmer build- 126/5/8/5/59/5/5, but i'll try again and let you know if i can OHKO them ^^



Cloud Chasers should be easy prey for a Rally+Eliminate. o: (126Str is actually Culex's Kelp Beds build, BTW)

I use a weaker dragon than that (125/59) with Rally+Elim and they're no problem for him.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Cloud Chasers should be easy prey for a Rally+Eliminate. o: (126Str is actually Culex's Kelp Beds build, BTW)
> 
> I use a weaker dragon than that (125/59) with Rally+Elim and they're no problem for him.



now that i think about it the cloud chaser must've been on meditate XD *facepalm* i just need to stop being thrifty and get another ambush so that i can start using it during training, only 10 levels to go!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hurray! I finally got my first rent-a-drag for training. Well, I'm borrowing it. And I am going cray in the Coli, it's kind of sad having to level all my dergs up again. =[ 

ALSO what's the best venue for Lightning stuff? I'm kind of late to the party and want to be able to get at least the fam and crown before it ends. >.<


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hurray! I finally got my first rent-a-drag for training. Well, I'm borrowing it. And I am going cray in the Coli, it's kind of sad having to level all my dergs up again. =[
> 
> ALSO what's the best venue for Lightning stuff? I'm kind of late to the party and want to be able to get at least the fam and crown before it ends. >.<



The golem workshop is the best, followed by the arena, then the bamboo falls!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I think I'll just buy mylast 25 xD I'm too lazy tolevel atm


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> The golem workshop is the best, followed by the arena, then the bamboo falls!



^^

yeah as well as digging and scavenging in lighting :3

also ayy mangoes new hatchlings tomorrow ^^

and I need to save up another 100k gonna jav a blast


----------



## lolparrot

Just got a lightning egg from scavenging woo


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> Just got a lightning egg from scavenging woo



noice :3 i hope i can get some lighting rubbish to sell im poor :'/


----------



## Astro0

Hatched this adorable XXX from a fodder pair! Would anyone like her in exchange for an adult fodder?


----------



## Alienfish

Nice, don't really have room though.. for that matter I need to downsize.. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

UNHATCHED WATER EGG AWWWW F YIS


----------



## Alienfish

Also Xan whenever you get on, I managed to scrap together 250k or whatever it was so if you still have that I can buy it


----------



## Irarina

Astro0 said:


> Hatched this adorable XXX from a fodder pair! Would anyone like her in exchange for an adult fodder?



Can I trade with you? I got adult fodder c:


----------



## Alienfish

dregs up for sale.. just offer something.. i'd rather sell cheaper than exalt but those i no longer want..let me know so i can remove possible apparel/familiars..


----------



## Astro0

Irarina said:


> Can I trade with you? I got adult fodder c:



Yes!! just send a CR to Astro0 for the baby and whatever fodder you want to send ^_^


----------



## Kiikay

Bought a dragon just cause accent, ahuu. 






Need to find a boytoy for this new drag.


----------



## Alienfish

Looks beautiful <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah i've been doing that for my mirror, wildclaw and that guardian i posted yesterday


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> Poop dude that will take some time before i get back up to again  keh keh. '_'
> 
> if i ever do i can let ya know though lol
> 
> better start saving up the moolahs now x))





Umeko said:


> Also Xan whenever you get on, I managed to scrap together 250k or whatever it was so if you still have that I can buy it



16 hours to make 250k, pretty impressive. : D 

I'll send the Adornments over to you~


----------



## Alienfish

Well I got sold a skin and that water egg so ^^ and i had aaaa little from before so

sure thing payment flinging over asap


----------



## Xanarcah

Kiikay said:


> Bought a dragon just cause accent, ahuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find a boytoy for this new drag.



So nice looking. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Well I got sold a skin and that water egg so ^^ and i had aaaa little from before so
> 
> sure thing payment flinging over asap



Haha, it was good timing for the Adornments, it looks like someone bought that one that was left for 300k and jacked the price up to 1mil.


----------



## Alienfish

wow damn dude o-o lucky indeed!






*-* i love how her blue wings goes so well with the accent..


----------



## Alienfish

Umeko said:


> dregs up for sale.. just offer something.. i'd rather sell cheaper than exalt but those i no longer want..let me know so i can remove possible apparel/familiars..



for sale or probably exalting whenever


----------



## cheezyfries

Umeko said:


> for sale or probably exalting whenever



how much do you want for the coatl? um, is 8k okay? i'm just guessing lol so let me know if it's too low!


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> how much do you want for the coatl? um, is 8k okay? i'm just guessing lol so let me know if it's too low!



which one, cotton or kujaku?  also could ya do 10k? is way too broke atm after buying that apparel lel


----------



## cheezyfries

Umeko said:


> which one, cotton or kujaku?  also could ya do 10k? is way too broke atm after buying that apparel lel



oops, i meant cotton! that's fine, i'll send the CR ^^ she's such a pretty pastel haha, i'm going to remove her smoke and find her a mating partner soon


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> oops, i meant cotton! that's fine, i'll send the CR ^^ she's such a pretty pastel haha, i'm going to remove her smoke and find her a mating partner soon



ya sure ill just remove the familiar ^^

//

woo thanks.

the white guy and the peacock is still up for trade so ya let me know if anyone wanna buy them

- - - Post Merge - - -

also for the others 10k each is fine :3


----------



## Alienfish

boop unless someone wants the other two imma exalt :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and gone


----------



## JellyDitto

I dont know the prices of dragons and such, so I was wondering if you guys could give me an estimate on how much you think these hatchlings would sell for. 
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/154732/15473101_350.png
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/154732/15473102_350.png
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/154732/15473103_350.png
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/154732/15473104_350.png


----------



## kassie

What's the treasure:tbt rate right now? I have some treasure I'm interested in selling.


----------



## Lancelot

15k -100tbt.

 how much u selling? im interested


----------



## kassie

92,881.

I also have 16 gems, dunno if those are valuable.

Edit: Going offline for now, anyone can PM me if they're interested in buying.


----------



## JellyDitto

I also have an extra lightning lancer from the thundercrack festival if anybody wants to buy it off me.


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> giving this dragon away, just send a CR at cheezyfries for her ^^



bump! also just ask that if you receive her that you name her before exalting ^^


----------



## Peisinoe

If anyone has unhatched eggs they dont mind selling for below LAH. Then please contact me! I'm gonna start collecting for my bday~ gonna do a hatch party!


----------



## cheezyfries

so i have FIVE storm taken chests now,  will anyone trade with me for any other chest? also i really wish the ambush bug would go away, it'd make grinding in the golem workshop so much easier! also it'd be easier to kill opponents in the kelp beds with just ambush turns.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

UHG. So I caved and got Glimmer, even though I just started... and I bought a Soldier and Crown from the Light festival because I want to have one from each festival this year, at least. But I put my Glimmer onto this baby




and this is her mate with Circuit so hopfully I'll get some Glimmer babies from them.




Hopefully it was a good investment because Glimmer babies are still somewhat pricey and I figured I could make some nice money...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> UHG. So I caved and got Glimmer, even though I just started... and I bought a Soldier and Crown from the Light festival because I want to have one from each festival this year, at least. But I put my Glimmer onto this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is her mate with Circuit so hopfully I'll get some Glimmer babies from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it was a good investment because Glimmer babies are still somewhat pricey and I figured I could make some nice money...



Nice dergs! Lemme know if they make glimmer babies

It's been at least 2 months since I've last gotten an egg. I don't know why I even scavenge anymore


----------



## Alienfish

So... you can get sprockets by Foraging.. noice.

I breed pretty much all the time.. Not only to help Glademama but if I get something I want to keep that's a plus


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hurray! I sold a ton of baby stacks of food right after rollover! Hurray for other people's hungry dregs! Now I'll actually have a little bit of money. >.< I need to grind more and sell more of it because I need that money!


----------



## Alienfish

me too lol im broke after buying all my skins and accents xD


----------



## Camburn

I need like *50 *more to get everything the last two items anyway got teh familiar already I did and the crown. I bought three dragons for awesome looking babies in a month andddddddddddddd idk if I want to spend *10000+* and, or like *50* gems just for the remainder of Sprockets I need,.At the moment I might need a lair expansion or a breeding expansion but there are going to be some _attractive_ babies if anyone is interested in procuring dragons for free. I like to give back to the community I find exalting often times insulting and I don't get to see the dragons wave goodbye so I kind of get all meh towards it. It's Camburn if anyone is interested so let me know


----------



## Alienfish

Camburn said:


> I need like *50 *more to get everything the last two items anyway got teh familiar already I did and the crown. I bought three dragons for awesome looking babies in a month andddddddddddddd idk if I want to spend *10000+* and, or like *50* gems just for the remainder of Sprockets I need,.At the moment I might need a lair expansion or a breeding expansion but there are going to be some _attractive_ babies if anyone is interested in procuring dragons for free. I like to give back to the community I find exalting often times insulting and I don't get to see the dragons wave goodbye so I kind of get all meh towards it. It's Camburn if anyone is interested so let me know



if you need sprockets i have some you can get since i get like 30+ each day from scavenge/dig and extras from coli


----------



## Camburn

Umeko said:


> if you need sprockets i have some you can get since i get like 30+ each day from scavenge/dig and extras from coli


I wouldn't be able to sleep at night though so I can't do that your Sprockets are to dear to me being in your hand made Sprocket bag claw woven from the little children dragons in china lol but in all seriousness I respectfully decline , though I am much obliged I assure you. interested in any familiars at all at the moment I have like 12 and some are cute do you have the familiar from the july jumbliee/Jambliee/whateverthehellitwascalled event yet?


----------



## Alienfish

jamboree? nah this is p much the only event i've been one since i haven't been on for that.. jamboree is in march iirc..


----------



## Camburn

January: Crystalline Gala  
February: Trickmurk Circus  
March: Mistral Jamboree 
April: Wavecrest Saturnalia 
May: Greenskeeper Gathering 
 June: Brightshine Jubilee 
 July: Thundercrack Carnivale 
August: Flameforger's Festival  
September: Starfall Celebration 
October: Riot of Rot  
November: Rockbreaker's Ceremony

It Appears your correct .I realized I meant for the month of June I have the light festive Familiar if you'd be interested.


----------



## Alienfish

Camburn said:


> January: Crystalline Gala
> February: Trickmurk Circus
> March: Mistral Jamboree
> April: Wavecrest Saturnalia
> May: Greenskeeper Gathering
> June: Brightshine Jubilee
> July: Thundercrack Carnivale
> August: Flameforger's Festival
> September: Starfall Celebration
> October: Riot of Rot
> November: Rockbreaker's Ceremony
> 
> It Appears your correct .I realized I meant for the month of June I have the light festive Familiar if you'd be interested.



it's alright i have quite some familiars already ^^


----------



## Camburn

Umeko said:


> it's alright i have quite some familiars already ^^



 okay I guess I'll just .... sit.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Camburn said:


> okay I guess I'll just .... sit.



You should be sleeping, not playing dregs.


----------



## Alienfish

Camburn said:


> okay I guess I'll just .... sit.



yes go to sleep


----------



## Alienfish

dodododo

finally some noice glimmerdregs that is not exalt fodder colours lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> dodododo
> 
> finally some noice glimmerdregs that is not exalt fodder colours lol.



That's a very nice dreg! I really want to try to get some with like some blue or purple glimmer cause it would look so pretty, especially on a dark dreg. HNG. So much want.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's a very nice dreg! I really want to try to get some with like some blue or purple glimmer cause it would look so pretty, especially on a dark dreg. HNG. So much want.



thanks... i named her Leviathan .. she do look like a sea monster and i was listening to a song with the same name so x)

good luck, i have another glimmerdreg that has a darker color to it so i hope ya find stuff!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Purple  glimmer!









Royal Glimmer!







Gold Glimmer!





Leaf Glimmer!

Hi, I am trying to sell these. They are all Glimmer..I have them in the AH but I am willing to haggle ( I had a Migraine when I bought them and I have no idea what I paid for them). I have other Glimmer in my lair for sale too


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Purple  glimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Glimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Glimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf Glimmer!
> 
> Hi, I am trying to sell these. They are all Glimmer..I have them in the AH but I am willing to haggle ( I had a Migraine when I bought them and I have no idea what I paid for them). I have other Glimmer in my lair for sale too



*grabby hands* so much want. Too bad I am le broke.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *grabby hands* so much want. Too bad I am le broke.



yeah me too -w- good luck selling though the green and purple dregs are awesome


----------



## pillow bunny

I said I would start playing FR again but I never did lol
Someone take my dragons they don't deserve this neglect (username: Vanilluxe)


----------



## Alienfish

charizard is bae but i understand if you dont wanna give him for free lol x/x


----------



## pillow bunny

you can have him
if you really want to you can pay me like 5 tbt


----------



## Alienfish

pillow bunny said:


> you can have him
> if you really want to you can pay me like 5 tbt



nah nah i just wonder cause these sell for quite a lot.

HippieTurt is my fr and ya you can jav some btb lol.


----------



## pillow bunny

Send!  I think he would look really good as a Wildclaw btw


----------



## Alienfish

Umm, you need to remove any apparel/familiar ^^'


----------



## pillow bunny

oh yeah I forgot


----------



## Alienfish

yea XD people forget it all the time when they send me dergs


----------



## pillow bunny

k done
does anyone want a loga btw


----------



## Alienfish

for free? ;o

n thanks ill go accept


----------



## pillow bunny

idk I might do an auction because it's apparently worth a lot


----------



## Alienfish

and i think you forget to send xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah probably a good idea people would probably want em lots. they are pretty af tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

Length
16.33M
Wingspan
14.48M
Weight
11132.21KG


lol just checked my Mori.. that is huge ?o


----------



## pillow bunny

oh I didn't notice you rejected my offer lol
I'll resend it in a second


----------



## Alienfish

thanks and i had to or it will be stuck i think.. or it was before when i got a dreg

thanks and i just checked the wc breed change.. wow but i agree :3


----------



## pillow bunny

yay I made the auction (it's in the tbt marketplace)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

pillow bunny said:


> yay I made the auction (it's in the tbt marketplace)



You could also sell the Timber Tender familiar


----------



## cheezyfries

looking to trade a storm taken chest for any other festival chest!

giving away this dragon






please name before exalting, just send a CR to cheezyfries if you want her ^^

woohoo my healer is finally level 20, getting sprockets is super easy now!


----------



## Lancelot

I just hatched these...


----------



## Luminescence

Got this boy all gened and breed changed but now I don't know how to dress him up >;(


----------



## Kiikay

omg i wish accent layering exist


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luminescence said:


> Got this boy all gened and breed changed but now I don't know how to dress him up >;(



gosh hes gorgeous QAQ GIVE HIM FINS (jk i know theyre super expensive)


----------



## Alienfish

Luminescence said:


> Got this boy all gened and breed changed but now I don't know how to dress him up >;(



daaaaamn bro. give him some stars/underwater themes maybe?


----------



## Alienfish

time to sleep before i buy a ****ton of dergs


----------



## pillow bunny

people take my dragons
my username is vanilluxe


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> Got this boy all gened and breed changed but now I don't know how to dress him up >;(



wow he's gorgeous, i love the glimmer! i'm not too into apparel and skins/accents so i can't help you there, but good luck!

giving away the last four dragons in my lair - [X] just send a CR @ cheezyfries! please name before you exalt if you decide to do so ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pillow bunny said:


> people take my dragons
> my username is vanilluxe



can I get Indy?

And if you'd accept someone taking multiple could i also have the double crimson gold?


----------



## pillow bunny

Sorry, but I'm limiting it to one per person.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pillow bunny said:


> Sorry, but I'm limiting it to one per person.



then i'd prefer Indy. ^u^

just saw you already sent it thanks =]


----------



## Xanarcah

THOSE SHADOW BUYING PRICES THOUGH

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1527159


*Stuffs lair full of fodder*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Time to exalt some ugo babies! Hurray! My first nests are hatching, due to my limiter lair space I'm exalting the ugos, and hopefully the other dregs I bred made some pretty bebes.


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Time to exalt some ugo babies! Hurray! My first nests are hatching, due to my limiter lair space I'm exalting the ugos, and hopefully the other dregs I bred made some pretty bebes.



send 'em to shadow for an awesome profit!! i'm an attendant at our buying thread so feel free to send em my way 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1527159/1


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro0 said:


> send 'em to shadow for an awesome profit!! i'm an attendant at our buying thread so feel free to send em my way
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1527159/1



Darn, I already sent them to their doom! I'll keep this in mind if I get more I don't want.
Had one in my other nest that I'll send over, same name right?


----------



## Astro0

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Darn, I already sent them to their doom! I'll keep this in mind if I get more I don't want.
> Had one in my other nest that I'll send over, same name right?



ah no! at least you know now 
yup!


----------



## Lancelot

Dammmmmiiitt. I thought the festival ended today .-. I sitll had 60 sprockets left


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Dammmmmiiitt. I thought the festival ended today .-. I sitll had 60 sprockets left



it did end today? you can't get sprockets anymore or turn them in so.

oh and i still have your skin if you want it


----------



## Lancelot

I only have 26k atm


----------



## Alienfish

haha o i see xD

ya im kinda broke too so just grinding coli like a boss atm lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

if ya ever get up to 50k i can sell it to you for that anyways


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bought an oreo couple earlier so I can make some grey-bies. I really like grey coats, especially with daub, idk why... But I picked up these cuties yesterday.
*Moreo*




*Othello*


----------



## Alienfish

Moreo looks awesome, grats


----------



## rosabelle

I just bought this Gen 1 in the AH while snipping fodder (I didn't know it was a Gen 1 ;__; )... I'm actually scrying it and it can be a tree dragon hehe. Hopefully the owner contacts me


----------



## Alienfish

noice dreg! im not too much for mirrors otherwise but i like yours . i have one p nice though.


----------



## rosabelle

Umeko said:


> noice dreg! im not too much for mirrors otherwise but i like yours . i have one p nice though.


Thanks but I didn't intentionally buy him  I thought it was an adult fodder so I snipped it up. Haha

Though if gened he'd look like a tree with flowers or something haha


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle said:


> Thanks but I didn't intentionally buy him  I thought it was an adult fodder so I snipped it up. Haha



lel keep it xD


----------



## Astro0

/sighs
tfw you breed a very special dragon to make pretty babies, one of them sells to one person and two to another for 15k, then as soon as they grow up the person who purchased the two exalt them?????? idk usually i dont care but i wish i'd realized they were purchased to exalt before... who buys hatchling fodder for 15k tho


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> /sighs
> tfw you breed a very special dragon to make pretty babies, one of them sells to one person and two to another for 15k, then as soon as they grow up the person who purchased the two exalt them?????? idk usually i dont care but i wish i'd realized they were purchased to exalt before... who buys hatchling fodder for 15k tho



eh idk people with different prefs than the usual? i had dregs that said in the description they were fodder i was like wtf no im keeping them


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got one half of my breeding pair to attempt at getting a nice Maleficent dragon... working on the second half but I have this girl so far. Hopefully I get her a mate with a purple secondary and a nice black primary... hopefully green spines too! I love spines...


----------



## device

i should b more active (haven't been on the site since i joined rip)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

occooa said:


> i should b more active (haven't been on the site since i joined rip)



*pat pat* It's ok. I didn't really start back until until last week. >.<


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got one half of my breeding pair to attempt at getting a nice Maleficent dragon... working on the second half but I have this girl so far. Hopefully I get her a mate with a purple secondary and a nice black primary... hopefully green spines too! I love spines...



dont like circuit but otherwise noice noice


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> dont like circuit but otherwise noice noice



Thankfully the spines will be the dom gene.


----------



## Irarina

Babies for sale. 12k each ^^ 



Spoiler


----------



## device

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *pat pat* It's ok. I didn't really start back until until last week



it's so hard being a noob


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> it's so hard being a noob



i feel ya lel.


also nice babies too bad im broke ;c


----------



## pillow bunny

everything is free


----------



## Alienfish

blech rainbow scales is expensive now oh well


----------



## cheezyfries

so what'd you guys get from the carnivale?

i got 3 crowns, 5 mesa mechanojets, 5 lightning lancers, and 7 chests! not too bad for my first festival (that i actually tried in)


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> so what'd you guys get from the carnivale?
> 
> i got 3 crowns, 5 mesa mechanojets, 5 lightning lancers, and 7 chests! not too bad for my first festival (that i actually tried in)



nice.. i got a few chests mostly the wearables though but they were p ugly so i sold most lel cause i was broke.


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> so what'd you guys get from the carnivale?
> 
> i got 3 crowns, 5 mesa mechanojets, 5 lightning lancers, and 7 chests! not too bad for my first festival (that i actually tried in)


Nice  you definitely did better than me on my first fest. 

This TCC I got: 
+ 14 lightning lancers
+ 9 crowns
+ 14 mesa mechanojets
+ 26 chests


----------



## Alienfish

there goes my T lol


----------



## cheezyfries

Umeko said:


> nice.. i got a few chests mostly the wearables though but they were p ugly so i sold most lel cause i was broke.



thanks! yeah i agree i'm not a huge fan of the apparel but hopefully the price will rise to at least 500k by next year so that all those sprockets won't go to a loss >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Nice  you definitely did better than me on my first fest.
> 
> This TCC I got:
> + 14 lightning lancers
> + 9 crowns
> + 14 mesa mechanojets
> + 26 chests



thanks! holy **** at all those chests.. can i ask which one was the most common? i'm thinking that the storm taken was the most common (i got 5), but it's price is pretty high on the AH (100k) 

i'm so happy, i got two blushing pink roses for only 50k T, now i can get the sakura flowerfall and my trio of lv 25 female imps (two culex farmer, one healer) with flowerfalls will be done


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> thanks! yeah i agree i'm not a huge fan of the apparel but hopefully the price will rise to at least 500k by next year so that all those sprockets won't go to a loss >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! holy **** at all those chests.. can i ask which one was the most common? i'm thinking that the storm taken was the most common (i got 5), but it's price is pretty high on the AH (100k)
> 
> i'm so happy, i got two blushing pink roses for only 50k T, now i can get the sakura flowerfall and my trio of lv 25 female imps (two culex farmer, one healer) with flowerfalls will be done



I actually don't know this time which one is the most common. :O Because the most common of chests I had was Creeping Circuits (I got 8).

Ohh congrats!  I'm sure they all look lovely!


----------



## Shirohibiki

_*S U N S H I N E*_

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1528492/1


----------



## Astro0

nEW COLOURSSSS


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like Murk is going to be right under swamp. Murky Swamp Dregs lel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

.-. I had 42 sprockets


----------



## Astro0

oooh quite fond of antique!!
i legit can't wait for these new colours to be introduced, it will be SO fun seeing them in all of the genes, and all the new pretty combinations!
i do feel sorry for people who have hatcheries with fancy breeding cards D: or specific range pairs... but i hope the positives out weigh he negatives!


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> thanks! yeah i agree i'm not a huge fan of the apparel but hopefully the price will rise to at least 500k by next year so that all those sprockets won't go to a loss >.<



yeah probably but still there are better holidays but yeah glad i could participate at least 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i kept the surge skin and familiar, those i liked rest was too steampunk for me or just meh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Food sells so good, I am glad I've been selling all my grinding food. Cause I mean I listed 30 little stacks or food, like ranging 1-20, and all of them sold but one. And they mostly sold in a few hours too. Why did I not tap this hidden treasure mine earlier in my FR life?


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Food sells so good, I am glad I've been selling all my grinding food. Cause I mean I listed 30 little stacks or food, like ranging 1-20, and all of them sold but one. And they mostly sold in a few hours too. Why did I not tap this hidden treasure mine earlier in my FR life?



i dunno i usually just sell from invo unless it's apparel/expensive familiars..


----------



## Nizzy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> .-. I had 42 sprockets



that nothing i have 102 sprockets 

- - - Post Merge - - -

quick question what are the chess pieces used for? &nd are the rusted treasure chest worth anything in the ah?


----------



## Alienfish

Nizzy said:


> that nothing i have 102 sprockets
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> quick question what are the chess pieces used for? &nd are the rusted treasure chest worth anything in the ah?



if you collect a full set of both colours you get an acheivement

and idk i just open them because i need t lol.


----------



## Nizzy

lol


----------



## Alienfish

yeah most achievements are glitched though so unless you have the patience to actually collect them i'd sell lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> yeah most achievements are glitched though so unless you have the patience to actually collect them i'd sell lol



I had a set in my inventory for like weeks and it never registered. So unless you're like super patient to wait until they register it's pretty worthless. Just achievement points.

Also one of them is used for Swipp.. I think it's the white pawn, not sure.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had a set in my inventory for like weeks and it never registered. So unless you're like super patient to wait until they register it's pretty worthless. Just achievement points.



ya same with the diversity achievement where you should jav one of each starter breeds i had that for ages so yeah no point.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could someone tell me how payment plams work? I'm doing it for a level 25 and this is both our first time xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Could someone tell me how payment plams work? I'm doing it for a level 25 and this is both our first time xD



you pay someone in set increments for whatever theyre giving you until you reach the full price
for example, you pay them 50k a week until you have paid them in full.


----------



## Alienfish

Happy birthday Naiad

(can't write on her vm's so)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> you pay someone in set increments for whatever theyre giving you until you reach the full price
> for example, you pay them 50k a week until you have paid them in full.



Oh yes I know about that but there was down payment of 87500. Do you send the dragon with that or do you get it after it's been fully paid?


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh yes I know about that but there was down payment of 87500. Do you send the dragon with that or do you get it after it's been fully paid?



hmmm... that im not sure of... i think its up to the seller and whatever they feel comfortable with. if they feel comfortable giving you the dragon right away, then yeah. if not, then probably not until you pay it fully. just ask them


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> hmmm... that im not sure of... i think its up to the seller and whatever they feel comfortable with. if they feel comfortable giving you the dragon right away, then yeah. if not, then probably not until you pay it fully. just ask them


Okay thank you!

Is it worth selling my sprockets? I doubt I'd be at fr in a year


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Okay thank you!
> 
> Is it worth selling my sprockets? I doubt I'd be at fr in a year



If you don't think you'll be on FR in a year's time, then selling is a good option. 

I've been buying Sprockets at 500t each in the AH, so let me know if you're selling~


----------



## cheezyfries

oo new colors are coming soon! i think i like robin the most.. with the introduction of the new colors i'm assuming that the demand for unhatched eggs will rise, as well as the gem:treasure rate for scatterscrolls?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oo new colors are coming soon! i think i like robin the most.. with the introduction of the new colors i'm assuming that the demand for unhatched eggs will rise, as well as the gem:treasure rate for scatterscrolls?



Oh. Right. 

Maybe that's why eggs are 170k cheapest now. o: 

I'm betting gems will rise AGAIN for Scatters too. It's getting to be a bit of a pain, since it's almost impossible to buy for under 690 anymore.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Oh. Right.
> 
> Maybe that's why eggs are 170k cheapest now. o:
> 
> I'm betting gems will rise AGAIN for Scatters too. It's getting to be a bit of a pain, since it's almost impossible to buy for under 690 anymore.



whoa the cheapest right now is 177k.. i'm so glad that i didn't sell my unhatched eggs! true, i'm wondering if it'd be worth it to buy my first skin/accent (dangerous) or to buy a scatterscroll? i'm sure the prices will continue to escalate as new colors are announced.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> whoa the cheapest right now is 177k.. i'm so glad that i didn't sell my unhatched eggs! true, i'm wondering if it'd be worth it to buy my first skin/accent (dangerous) or to buy a scatterscroll? i'm sure the prices will continue to escalate as new colors are announced.



I'd say go with an Accent. They're gorgeous and you can always have it to reuse on whatever dragon you want, or resell if you get tired of it. The really nice ones are often limited in their runs and become retired and hard to get. Scatters will always be available for the same price, in unlimited quantity.


----------



## rosabelle

I feel like going after the sprite familiars. ;A; but then thats going to be a looong journey and a lot of money.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I feel like going after the sprite familiars. ;A; but then thats going to be a looong journey and a lot of money.



You should do it. : D Now's a good time, actually. Soooo many new things were released recently (WC Scrolls, Glimmer, impending new colors) that prices on a lot of big retired items have fallen substantially. A lot of people are liquidating them in order to have the money to be able to buy the new stuff, which makes it easier and cheaper to buy the old stuff right now.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> You should do it. : D Now's a good time, actually. Soooo many new things were released recently (WC Scrolls, Glimmer, impending new colors) that prices on a lot of big retired items have fallen substantially. A lot of people are liquidating them in order to have the money to be able to buy the new stuff, which makes it easier and cheaper to buy the old stuff right now.



I think so too. Since I'm not the type to go after all the new stuff. I've seen a lot of people selling them so I might just go for the nature sprite first since its the cheapest.  + been hoarding all the eggs I've been getting ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

but oh wow they're 400k-ish now ;__;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

rosabelle said:


> but oh wow they're 400k-ish now ;__;



You can do it! I think you can make that just by selling 1 level 25. Or if someone is leaving the forum and never coming back and they have it just ask if you can have it.


----------



## rosabelle

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You can do it! I think you can make that just by selling 1 level 25. Or if someone is leaving the forum and never coming back and they have it just ask if you can have it.



Thanks  I have 1 level 25 but I was planning to sacrifice next week off to Lightweaver. Haha aww, I don't think I can ask like that. I'll start saving up for them!


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Thanks  I have 1 level 25 but I was planning to sacrifice next week off to Lightweaver. Haha aww, I don't think I can ask like that. I'll start saving up for them!



Are you interested in leveling fodder this week? Shadow's got some NIIIIICE payouts for leveled dragons in their buying thread right now. I've been busy making bank off of them. I bet you could have easily 400k this week if you sold enough dragons to them~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Level 5 for 11k
Level 6 for 12k
Level 7 for 13k

If you buy fodder at 8k each, and level 2 at a time in the Mire, that's a total of 8k profit for training to level 6, which takes what, 7  minutes or so if the Coli behaves itself?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

rosabelle said:


> Thanks  I have 1 level 25 but I was planning to sacrifice next week off to Lightweaver. Haha aww, I don't think I can ask like that. I'll start saving up for them!



Ohh yea next week is conquest  need to start levelling dergs


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Are you interested in leveling fodder this week? Shadow's got some NIIIIICE payouts for leveled dragons in their buying thread right now. I've been busy making bank off of them. I bet you could have easily 400k this week if you sold enough dragons to them~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Level 5 for 11k
> Level 6 for 12k
> Level 7 for 13k
> 
> If you buy fodder at 8k each, and level 2 at a time in the Mire, that's a total of 8k profit for training to level 6, which takes what, 7  minutes or so if the Coli behaves itself?



Yup! I sent over some dragons there yesterday, I'm leveling up some more today. My lair is filled with fodder. LOL sadly, don't have a mire build dragon yet. I usually level mine at kelp beds but its all good for now.  

I also need to expand my lair space to be able to accept dragons for next week ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ohh yea next week is conquest  need to start levelling dergs



Uh-huh!  kinda nervous and excited for it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

rosabelle said:


> Uh-huh!  kinda nervous and excited for it



I'm actually excited even though I can't exalt much due to only have 2 spots

Oh wow coarsful yeti has gone up in the ah. Last time I saw it was 150K


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you get nice stuff from those chests you get by bonding with familiars 






found this lady for like... 10k yesterday or something


----------



## Alienfish

>.< imma sucker for blood dergs but i wanted another cheapo female


----------



## Alienfish

random derg i found but i like the colors <3


----------



## lolparrot

Spoiler: lol what even







guess I have to clear my cache again
anyways, I've finally sold my lightning egg


----------



## Alienfish

LOLOL what browser do you use?!


----------



## lolparrot

I was using safari on my phone. For a few minutes I even had someone's profile pic as a collectible on here lol


----------



## Alienfish

Makes sense then ahaah.. Ugh grinding coli like a bro cause imma broke.


----------



## tinyfire

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=92098&page=3

Anyone interested in my cry/facet nocturnes on pages 2 and 3? I'll let them go for cheap, just vm or send a CR to thetinyfire!


----------



## FancyThat

Umeko said:


> Makes sense then ahaah.. Ugh grinding coli like a bro cause imma broke.



I know how that feels, my next expansion is 550000 and I'm slowly working towards it. Also really tempted to buy more accents but should really save my gems, FR problems.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I know how that feels, my next expansion is 550000 and I'm slowly working towards it. Also really tempted to buy more accents but should really save my gems, FR problems.



mine is a bit over 100k but considering all the stuff i bought the past weeks it's like nah bruh xD


----------



## FancyThat

Umeko said:


> mine is a bit over 100k but considering all the stuff i bought the past weeks it's like nah bruh xD



I do think the expansions are far too pricey considering you only get five extra spots, but I guess it is what it is and won't be changing. Still I have two lovely blue toned coatls on hold for when I do expand to look forward to :3.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, true at least when it gets 100k+ each..

Aw nice I love pretty coatls even if the last three I bought was two imps and a spiral


----------



## Alienfish

just had to buy her x))


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I'd say go with an Accent. They're gorgeous and you can always have it to reuse on whatever dragon you want, or resell if you get tired of it. The really nice ones are often limited in their runs and become retired and hard to get. Scatters will always be available for the same price, in unlimited quantity.



true, thank you! i'm about 30 away from the standard price (500 gems) but i think i can buy a nice one for 450 or just pay for the rest with treasure ^^ i'm so excited haha, i'm just worried that it'll turn into an addiction!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> true, thank you! i'm about 30 away from the standard price (500 gems) but i think i can buy a nice one for 450 or just pay for the rest with treasure ^^ i'm so excited haha, i'm just worried that it'll turn into an addiction!



Haha, well, no guarantees on avoiding the addiction. xD; But when your entire lair slowly but surely becomes gorgeous and sparkly, it's totally worth it.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, well, no guarantees on avoiding the addiction. xD; But when your entire lair slowly but surely becomes gorgeous and sparkly, it's totally worth it.



^^agrees^^

also im addicted to female imps atm ;w,


----------



## cheezyfries

quick question: is anyone having issues with not receiving treasure from crossroads? it says that i've earned 13k but it hasn't shown on my total amount.. should i report it?


----------



## Alienfish

hmm nope it shows up fine for me..  or try clearing your cache/click around a few pages sometimes it takes time, or lurk around the bug forum

- - - Post Merge - - -






got this turt just meow :'D


----------



## cheezyfries

Umeko said:


> hmm nope it shows up fine for me..  or try clearing your cache/click around a few pages sometimes it takes time, or lurk around the bug forum
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this turt just meow :'D



cleared my cache and got my treasure back ^^ thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i have those and histories on auto-clear and turned everything off so it doesn't have data :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Almost done my pay,ent plan  can't believe I made 200k in 2 days


----------



## Alienfish

well if you sell and grind a lot and get lucky it's possible 

also yay going through 600+ pages of female imps


----------



## cheezyfries

Umeko said:


> well if you sell and grind a lot and get lucky it's possible
> 
> also yay going through 600+ pages of female imps



um i know that she's not very bright or colorful (i think you're looking for those types of dragons) but this lovely's here for free if you'd like her ^^ just send over a CR, and i request that if you do exalt, please name her!


----------



## Alienfish

ah yeah i actually do  thanks for the offer though!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> well if you sell and grind a lot and get lucky it's possible
> 
> also yay going through 600+ pages of female imps



I'd make more i I hd the heart to sell those kelp tenders and that other ones trinkets xD

I do this everyday trying to find cheap usermade accents


----------



## Alienfish

i usually sell most stuff that is not familiars or apparel/skins i wanna keep


----------



## Alienfish

jfc this late night lag lol ._.


----------



## Xanarcah

Umeko said:


> jfc this late night lag lol ._.



Out of curiosity, what time zone are you in?


----------



## cheezyfries

looking for certain items for swipp trades, please let me know your price in treasure or tbt ^^ i can offer items as well, let me know what you're looking for!

salt (LOTS of it, like 94 i think)
winter wolf pelt (96)
rasa pottery fragment (21)
frozen rock flow (15)
cursed tufts of fur (or the pink one) (45?)

i'm working very slowly on getting all these items, but it's going to take awhile considering that i only have so many gathering turns a day. thank you!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

aha sold an eliminate 5 less then the cheapest in the AH and it sold in 2 minutes


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ahhhhhhh got a silverbeast!!


----------



## brutalitea

I wish I had an Eliminate.

I only have 4k treasure left. So sad.


----------



## Kiikay

free dragon ~


----------



## Alienfish

free derg hatchling to a good home


----------



## Alienfish

going to glademama unless someone wants them :] i kinda like the rose winged one but nah bruh.






pastel derg <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> going to glademama unless someone wants them :] i kinda like the rose winged one but nah bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastel derg <3


uhg so nice colors. i need more pretty rainbow dreg and pastel dregs, but so broke, I need to start playing the games more


----------



## Alienfish

if those two make rainbows bebs they are yours, need to wait a few week unless i find another pastel or rainbow male tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

also exalted those, need room for more bebs and dergs to come


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Umeko said:


> if those two make rainbows bebs they are yours, need to wait a few week unless i find another pastel or rainbow male tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also exalted those, need room for more bebs and dergs to come


aww yeeee! I would love some of your rainbow bebs


----------



## Alienfish

yass :3 also egh expanding lair e_e the costs after the first few ew


----------



## Alienfish

aymangoes.

also ew someone posted a creepy gif of the poultrygeist on imgur i swear cannot unsee D:


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> looking for certain items for swipp trades, please let me know your price in treasure or tbt ^^ i can offer items as well, let me know what you're looking for!
> 
> salt (LOTS of it, like 94 i think)
> winter wolf pelt (96)
> rasa pottery fragment (21)
> frozen rock flow (15)
> cursed tufts of fur (or the pink one) (45?)
> 
> i'm working very slowly on getting all these items, but it's going to take awhile considering that i only have so many gathering turns a day. thank you!



bump! what do you guys think of the baldwin familiars? i love them, but it's going to take forever to get to level 7..


----------



## Alienfish

most familiars are nice i guess but yeah i dont even bother with that XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay just finished off my payment plan and got this neat level 25


----------



## Alienfish

Nice, grats


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> bump! what do you guys think of the baldwin familiars? i love them, but it's going to take forever to get to level 7..



I love the new familiars but...it's a joke. You have to have a bunch of Skinks that you only get from hunting on level 25. I am level 7 in alchemy so if you want something brewed up just send me the ingredients and what you want to PrayingMantis. I definitely am out of grey slime as I sold it during the Festival but if you are a little short on another ingredient I probably have it .


----------



## Alienfish

Yea it seems a bit 1337 for my taste and I don't need em that bad.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When I saw the update late at night I thought it said skank   I do like the purple one though


----------



## Alienfish

Lol .. haha x3

also this breeding cool down i swear to glademama -w-


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I love the new familiars but...it's a joke. You have to have a bunch of Skinks that you only get from hunting on level 25. I am level 7 in alchemy so if you want something brewed up just send me the ingredients and what you want to PrayingMantis. I definitely am out of grey slime as I sold it during the Festival but if you are a little short on another ingredient I probably have it .



yikes.. what do you need? they didn't have the recipes up, but yeah i'll probably never get them now lol unless i try for the chocolate ferret


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> yikes.. what do you need? they didn't have the recipes up, but yeah i'll probably never get them now lol unless i try for the chocolate ferret



you need mucks, phosphorus and either 10 juvenile prairie skinks and 5 weird purple skinks for the purple Anomalous skink familiar and 10 green throated skinks and 5 weird purple skinks for the conjoined  skink familiar. There aren't even enough skinks listed in the AH to buy it much less afford to..

The chocolate ferret is easier to obtain..I know because I actually bought all the ingredients for the Chocolate ferret


----------



## Alienfish

holy **** fr...

also back to grinding coli


----------



## JellyDitto

i birthed these babs a couple days ago. idk if i should sell them or not


----------



## Alienfish

I guess it depends on people's preferences, you could always try ask around...


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> you need mucks, phosphorus and either 10 juvenile prairie skinks and 5 weird purple skinks for the purple Anomalous skink familiar and 10 green throated skinks and 5 weird purple skinks for the conjoined  skink familiar. There aren't even enough skinks listed in the AH to buy it much less afford to..
> 
> The chocolate ferret is easier to obtain..I know because I actually bought all the ingredients for the Chocolate ferret



wow.. yeah i'm working on my other swipp trades first (cloudy apparel, driftwood baron, and winter wolf cape) and then i'll start on that, i hate how all the good items are swipp trades!

on the plus side i have the ingredients for cloudy feathered wings now


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

nvm!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got this level 25!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

GLUES FACE TO SCREEN

*LABCOATS AND GLOVES*

SCREAMS INTO THE ABYSS

OH MY GOD I NEED THEM SO BAD **** MY ALCH IS LVL 3 lays down,,,,,,,,,, ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Alienfish

if anyone wanna swap 25's lmk my skydancer f is fugly lol ;o (she's fully stoned n ****s)






lag


----------



## cheezyfries

can anyone in light/fire/arcane/earth let me know what their flight's like? i've decided that i want to save up a lot of gems so i can have a vacation! i love lightning, but i want a more chatty and dominance-oriented flight. i know that lightning is pretty dominance oriented, but doing lots of pushes and conquests sounds like a lot of fun ^^


----------



## Peisinoe

I hope people are taking advantage of Shadows buying thread...you can make A LOT of money this week off of them. 

Also selling this breeding pair 20k total. Let me know, by tomorrow. If not i'll send them off to Shadow for some monies.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> can anyone in light/fire/arcane/earth let me know what their flight's like? i've decided that i want to save up a lot of gems so i can have a vacation! i love lightning, but i want a more chatty and dominance-oriented flight. i know that lightning is pretty dominance oriented, but doing lots of pushes and conquests sounds like a lot of fun ^^



Light is a really nice flight! There's a bunch of level 25 selling threads and a lending library, battlestone banks soo it's not that different from lightning. There's a conquest next week so if you want to join make sure it's before then!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> I hope people are taking advantage of Shadows buying thread...you can make A LOT of money this week off of them.



Whoops. I'll start now then


----------



## brutalitea

cheezyfries said:


> can anyone in light/fire/arcane/earth let me know what their flight's like? i've decided that i want to save up a lot of gems so i can have a vacation! i love lightning, but i want a more chatty and dominance-oriented flight. i know that lightning is pretty dominance oriented, but doing lots of pushes and conquests sounds like a lot of fun ^^



I like Light flight. The IRC is pretty chatty though I don't say much since I still don't understand 99% of FR.


----------



## Alienfish

bebs up for grabs,  free to good home(s) 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also gonna breed my eyeburn coatls so hopefully i can get some cute bebs


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone have that problem where the turns still go after defeating all the enemies in the coli? It happaned to me a couple of times today which was annoying since most were against the laundry machines


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone have that problem where the turns still go after defeating all the enemies in the coli? It happaned to me a couple of times today which was annoying since most were against the laundry machines



laundry machines? xD

but nah it's mostly laggy when it's actually about to make their move rather than it continues :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> laundry machines? xD
> 
> but nah it's mostly laggy when it's actually about to make their move rather than it continues :/



Yep. It's what I call the the delver and borer because that's what I thought they were when I first saw them

That happens to me a lot when I try going on it with a phone


----------



## Alienfish

Ahh, I see.. x)

Might be phone issues? I've seen people had problems with random things on their phones which makes the site messed up...

Also those bebs going to glademama unless someone wants


----------



## Alienfish

exalted, have to make room for coatl bebs x4 next week so and the upgrades are freaking expensive -w-


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone have that problem where the turns still go after defeating all the enemies in the coli? It happaned to me a couple of times today which was annoying since most were against the laundry machines



this always happens to me and it's so annoying because then you have to restart and get all your breath back >.<

got an unhatched shadow egg from the coli, woohoo!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Umeko said:


> Ahh, I see.. x)
> 
> Might be phone issues? I've seen people had problems with random things on their phones which makes the site messed up...
> 
> Also those bebs going to glademama unless someone wants


I don'tthink it's phone issues since it happens on my computer too


----------



## Peisinoe

25k each CR for 5k off

















THIS ONE I REALLY LOVE. the colors just work amazingly 40k for her... mainly because of separation anxiety


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don'tthink it's phone issues since it happens on my computer too



weird, but try clearing cache/history/etc. usually it helps


----------



## cheezyfries

i know that so many people have already talked about it, but shadow's payouts are SO nice this week, i've earned about 150k T i think by just sniping fodder in the AH for 8k and leveling it to 7 and getting 13k back. has anyone sold their unhatched eggs due to the inflation? i want to wait until the color wheel update takes place, but i'm not too sure now..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> i know that so many people have already talked about it, but shadow's payouts are SO nice this week, i've earned about 150k T i think by just sniping fodder in the AH for 8k and leveling it to 7 and getting 13k back. has anyone sold their unhatched eggs due to the inflation? i want to wait until the color wheel update takes place, but i'm not too sure now..



ahh thanks for reminding me! Going to start now


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i know that so many people have already talked about it, but shadow's payouts are SO nice this week, i've earned about 150k T i think by just sniping fodder in the AH for 8k and leveling it to 7 and getting 13k back. has anyone sold their unhatched eggs due to the inflation? i want to wait until the color wheel update takes place, but i'm not too sure now..



Shadow is gonna be funding my part in Plague's next conquest. Gotta love those payouts ~

I want to level more, but I'm on vacation in another country right now and internet is mediocre at best. 

I'm personally saving my eggs to sell later after the wheel updates. I've been saving for this long already...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

okey so I trained a dragon to level 7. Now what? Do I send a cr of 13K to one of the peoples?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> okey so I trained a dragon to level 7. Now what? Do I send a cr of 13K to one of the peoples?



Yeah, check the spreadsheet to see who is online and CR it to them. It might take a little while for the receiver to accept if they have a lot queued up, but the money you get in return is so good.


----------



## rosabelle

oh oh oh I finally have 2 of them (water and nature sprite)!!! Now for the more... expensive ones ;A;


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, check the spreadsheet to see who is online and CR it to them. It might take a little while for the receiver to accept if they have a lot queued up, but the money you get in return is so good.



also if there's nobody that's directly online (aka backlogged or will be slow), i'd send a CR to one of them and if they don't accept it within 30 mins or so, just check the spreadsheet again. also i heard that they aren't giving some of the people funds so that might be another reason as to why


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, check the spreadsheet to see who is online and CR it to them. It might take a little while for the receiver to accept if they have a lot queued up, but the money you get in return is so good.



okay thank you! Hope I can at least get 100K to help for a golem gauntlet


----------



## lolparrot

For some reason the coliseum hasn't been loading for a couple of days. If anyone knows what might be wrong let me know.
i cant stay at the fairgrounds forever


----------



## Astro0

lolparrot said:


> For some reason the coliseum hasn't been loading for a couple of days. If anyone knows what might be wrong let me know.
> i cant stay at the fairgrounds forever



try clearing your cacher and this link http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1
its a safemode link for the coli, it might help you out!


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> 25k each CR for 5k off



I WANT. But don't have enough treasure


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The accents are soo tempting ;-; makes me think I should sell my silverbeast but I dunno :/ there's this skin for the WC and it has swords and I waaannt ittt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody has any dragons with similar colors to these please let me know, preferably a Skydancer, Imperial, or Coatl. I really want to start breeding pretty poison/Maleficent dregs but it's hard finding a match. Either gender is fine, genes don't really matter, but I love spines.




Also I want the tert to be closer to a brighter green like leaf or green, but the primary I want a shade of black(preferably obs) and the secondary to be a shade of purple, please let me know if you find any for sale or if you're selling one. <3


----------



## FancyThat

That's a pretty noc , I'll keep an eye out while browsing the AH.

Coli is really playing up for me tonight ><, glad I'm done exalting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's a pretty noc , I'll keep an eye out while browsing the AH.

Coli is really playing up for me tonight ><, glad I'm done exalting.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is anyone interested in
5 immaculate tablets
2 sunbreak chest?
need treasure to fund something I'm working on


----------



## Peisinoe

why are there 27 guests lol


----------



## Astro0

Peisinoe said:


> why are there 27 guests lol



Haha hello all you guests... this is weird


----------



## Peisinoe

i checked DR to see if we were on there again lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Peisinoe said:


> i checked DR to see if we were on there again lmao



What happened :0


----------



## cheezyfries

quick question:

should i remove the crystal on this dragon? i tried it in the workshop and i like it, but idk >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> quick question:
> 
> should i remove the crystal on this dragon? i tried it in the workshop and i like it, but idk >.<



I actually really like how subtle it is but if your really prefer it with something else go for it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The days for turning into an adult takes too long  Scrolls of maturity are too expensive also so can't get it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The days for turning into an adult takes too long  Scrolls of maturity are too expensive also so can't get it



Waiting for the breeding cooldowns is way worse. >.<


----------



## Naiad

Picked this pair off the AH (10k each) and bred them! They have a pretty cute range together, but I'm not sure if I'll keep them.​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Naiad said:


> Picked this pair off the AH (10k each) and bred them! They have a pretty cute range together, but I'm not sure if I'll keep them.​



Good luck! It would be cool if you got a Noc out of the two eggs.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

AHHH PAINT GENES!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

That ravenskull broadsword will go perfect with my little dragon project


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

MMM fresh genes. Now I want a colorful artist dreg... >.<


----------



## brutalitea

I sold a dragon and exalted three. Back to only having one page of dragons. Will have 3 eggs hatch next FR day. These breeding cooldowns are killing me. I only have 2 males able to breed right now. Sigh. 

Amazing how quickly the genes/swords for sale for treasure are already all gone.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

There are only 3 dregs in the AH with paint for 200kt, and the genes are being sold for cray prices cause everyone nabbed them like the second after freaking rollover. >.< 

But I am scrying like crazy to check it out and so far...I'm digging it on the PC females wings(cool pattern), Ridge Females have like stripes down the wings, snappers would make choice cows!, I dig it on male WCs, I think the Nocs have it best, really good patterns on both genders, both coats wings look good, not sure about the body, and male skydancers have HEARTS on their shoulders!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There are only 3 dregs in the AH with paint for 200kt, and the genes are being sold for cray prices cause everyone nabbed them like the second after freaking rollover. >.<
> 
> But I am scrying like crazy to check it out and so far...I'm digging it on the PC females wings(cool pattern), Ridge Females have like stripes down the wings, snappers would make choice cows!, I dig it on male WCs, I think the Nocs have it best, really good patterns on both genders, both coats wings look good, not sure about the body, and male skydancers have HEARTS on their shoulders!



I like it on the snapprs because of cows 

Paint makes a good choice for blood


----------



## Peisinoe

okay but tbh

in the skype chat...
sky paint/piebald???!?!! Astro mentioned

and we were like KOI DRAGONS

AND GUYS SCRY SHADOW/BLACK/SHADOW
piebald/stripes/glimmer

WC FEMALE. I HAVE A NEED 

SAVE ME FROM DRAGON HELL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I like it on the snapprs because of cows
> 
> Paint makes a good choice for blood



I was thinking the same thing, and I have a feeling the shadow folks will like it for their inky dreg subspecies.

Speaking of which, I am thinking about changing back to Shadow, cause I kind of miss it. But IDK


----------



## Peisinoe

OH YA SKY PAINT PIEBALD IS LIKE 

CLOUD DRAGONS AND WE CRYIN RN


----------



## rosabelle

Freaked out when I saw the swords ;A; kissed my gems goodbye

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I like it on the snapprs because of cows
> 
> Paint makes a good choice for blood



COW SNAPPERS omg those are cute


----------



## Peisinoe

OMG OMG

CHOCO MILK DRAGONS?
WHITE MILK DRAGONS?

STRAWBERRY MILK DRAGONS?!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Peisinoe said:


> OH YA SKY PAINT PIEBALD IS LIKE
> 
> CLOUD DRAGONS AND WE CRYIN RN



I have the perfect candidate, he'd be a handsome cloudy sky


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The ideas you can make with the new genes are really interesting :0

I can make goldeen


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

There is already a cow on the AH


----------



## Peisinoe

ya i saw strawberry milk too


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'll check it in a sec :0

For a female fae
Sky/lemon
Piebald/facet/basic looks pretty nice. It looks like clouds and the sun


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

There is one koi on the AH as well.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i have to say i actually like these genes, and i have not liked primary/seconday genes recently (meaning vipera/hypnotic and bar/daub). i think they look good on most breeds, and i cant wait to see some of the combinations people do. i think i may have to snag a dragon with paint/piebald uAu


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina is A++ for feeding me all the new info while I'm on vacation. XD

I need to scry the new genes later (it's 2:25 AM right now, I just got back from a wedding), but I NEED A MILLION SWORDS. I JUST DO.


----------



## tamagotchi

Selling a Paint, I thought I'd use it to make a cow dragon but I changed my mind lmao. AH is being slow. 

I really like the swords, they're v cute.


----------



## Peisinoe

maize in paint or piebald
looks like antique scrolls 

dies


----------



## FancyThat

I love the new genes and swords, I'm hoping to get that rare coli drop one, might make a Silent Hill dragon themed around it.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I like it on the snapprs because of cows
> 
> Paint makes a good choice for blood



I want a snapper cow, sounds cute .


----------



## Xanarcah

Snapper cow and then the whale accent.

Sea cow. Most adorable.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I kept holding onto my glimmer trying to find the perfect dreg to bestow it upon, and I've been buying lots of dregs for breeding projects and I decided I needed a "pastel goth" couple and I found this random striped wildclaw with a basic tert and I was trying out my glimmer on all of my dragons and when it hit her I couldn't not put it on her, I think I was dazzled by her beautiful "barbie" mani! Hehe, now I just need to get rid of that tiger and she'll be a hottie!





ALSO, jfc this just in, apparently I am not capable on proper cognition because the oreo pair I bought and posted about before were both males...I swear I checked their genders. So now I am begging someone who has what /looks like/ fodder that would be the perfect match. It has no name, is grown and has no familiar and is in their pages of no-names so I can only hope. I offered them offspring and money and the male I accidentally bought... I really hope he responds >.<


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I kept holding onto my glimmer trying to find the perfect dreg to bestow it upon, and I've been buying lots of dregs for breeding projects and I decided I needed a "pastel goth" couple and I found this random striped wildclaw with a basic tert and I was trying out my glimmer on all of my dragons and when it hit her I couldn't not put it on her, I think I was dazzled by her beautiful "barbie" mani! Hehe, now I just need to get rid of that tiger and she'll be a hottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, jfc this just in, apparently I am not capable on proper cognition because the oreo pair I bought and posted about before were both males...I swear I checked their genders. So now I am begging someone who has what /looks like/ fodder that would be the perfect match. It has no name, is grown and has no familiar and is in their pages of no-names so I can only hope. I offered them offspring and money and the male I accidentally bought... I really hope he responds >.<



ahhh so pretty ;v; 

does anyone know how much the new genes cost? i can't find it anywhere >.< also that 50k give and get thread in the forum games section has been helping me a TON, i've gotten a ton of help with my swipp trades there!

edit: also on your healer/mage dragons, do you have two ambushes or just one discipline and one ambush? i got one from pinkerton's today and i think i'll add it, but i'm not sure


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> ahhh so pretty ;v;
> 
> does anyone know how much the new genes cost? i can't find it anywhere >.< also that 50k give and get thread in the forum games section has been helping me a TON, i've gotten a ton of help with my swipp trades there!
> 
> edit: also on your healer/mage dragons, do you have two ambushes or just one discipline and one ambush? i got one from pinkerton's today and i think i'll add it, but i'm not sure



I think Piebald is 235,000 treasure and Paint is 165,000 treasure


----------



## tamagotchi

Would you guys consider Leaf/Splash/Rose an eyeburner? Or semi?


----------



## Alienfish

I guess it depends on the genes, some are less/more than others ^^

also THEM NEW GENES HJSGHDSD

and tfw when you only get crap from dig/scavenge

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ergh i hate how they remade the button for crim's  cause they refresh so slow -.-


----------



## Lancelot

I only ever get crap from dig and scavenging @Umeko

Doesnt make it better that all I get from pinkerton's is  food, which I dont want nor need


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I keep getting berserkers when I can just getthem for 8k

I wait patiently as someone shoots an offer for my overcharged silverbeast. Then I check the AH and see that a person who is selling there's before mine changed their price to one gem below my selling price :/


----------



## Xanarcah

People are so clever.

Cow dragons, koi dragons, cloud dragons, and now jawbreaker dragons!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1535101


----------



## Alienfish

i love the first one, would have nicer against a black derg tho


----------



## Xanarcah

Splatoon dragons, anyone?


----------



## tamagotchi

would you guys consider this in the cute category? im gonna sell this soon and i need to figure out who to ping on the GASP specifics lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

tamagotchi said:


> would you guys consider this in the cute category? im gonna sell this soon and i need to figure out who to ping on the GASP specifics lol



yes oh my god thats adorable and im fairly certain i need it but im prolly too poor rip

i wish i was cool enough to make accents sobs...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've gone as low to 1000 gems for the beast xD desperate to get rid of it


----------



## cheezyfries

got my first accent today from the give and get thread!


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> got my first accent today from the give and get thread!



ThATS ADORABLE OMG??? rip


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> got my first accent today from the give and get thread!



Eeeyyy you got Fluffle! I've almost gotten that one several times, it's adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> would you guys consider this in the cute category? im gonna sell this soon and i need to figure out who to ping on the GASP specifics lol



Hearts and stars and chocolate and sprinkles? I'd def call that cute.


----------



## brutalitea

I want a Paint/Piebald dragon with all Rose. Looks like strawberry milk. I wish I had enough treasure for that but I can't even afford an Eliminate.


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> I want a Paint/Piebald dragon with all Rose. Looks like strawberry milk. I wish I had enough treasure for that but I can't even afford an Eliminate.



If you wait a couple of weeks, you should be able to find one in the AH for relatively cheap, once more people have hatched nests.


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> If you wait a couple of weeks, you should be able to find one in the AH for relatively cheap, once more people have hatched nests.



Hopefully! The cheapest with pie/paint right now is 150k t.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats on your promotion!
> 
> Maybe try after rollover? Arcane and Shadow are having an epic Dom showdown right now, so it's possible that everyone's just too distracted at the moment.
> 
> TBT-wise, I know Irarina is in Arcane, so you could try asking her?


Oh they were competing? I jist thought it was a push

It's almost nature vs light! Exciteddd


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahha almost finished my Ares dragon. I dunno how to get the plague eyes to show





- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Hatchlings are at 7k lowest, so the traditional AH buyout is well underway. If it's this high already, it's definitely serious business. Looks like light and nature are both going to have an expensive week for fodder at this rate ~
> 
> Light vs nature is going to be good ~



I don't even have enough to buy fodder xD I also only have 1 lair spot. Was hoping to expand it before the conquest but never got around to it


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahha almost finished my Ares dragon. I dunno how to get the plague eyes to show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have enough to buy fodder xD I also only have 1 lair spot. Was hoping to expand it before the conquest but never got around to it



Impressive looking dragon. o: 

Maybe you can expand during the conquest? If you do it right, conquesting can also earn lots of money instead of just burning all your resources.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Hatchlings are at 7k lowest, so the traditional AH buyout is well underway. If it's this high already, it's definitely serious business. Looks like light and nature are both going to have an expensive week for fodder at this rate ~
> 
> Light vs nature is going to be good ~



I'm excited and nervous but BRING ON THE FODDER GUYS



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahha almost finished my Ares dragon. I dunno how to get the plague eyes to show



That is beautiful whoa  maybe try using a different helmet?


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to hatch the nests I was saving and sell the hatchlings as fodder instead of trying to sell them for real. 

Maybe if hatchlings look like they're going to hit 10k...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Impressive looking dragon. o:
> 
> Maybe you can expand during the conquest? If you do it right, conquesting can also earn lots of money instead of just burning all your resources.


I guess I cam try. I can't remember if it was the mire where you needed one 25 to level up two level ones so that would speed up the progress. I'd assume you'd need a specific build though. And I'd need an extra exalting spot

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> I'm excited and nervous but BRING ON THE FODDER GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful whoa  maybe try using a different helmet?



Yea mee too!! You're in light right?

Thanks! I was thinking of that but I'm not sure which one to use. I was thinking the darksong one but it's too expensive

I've also been wondering if I should take off the cryface? I don't want take it off then think it looks ugly without it


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I guess I cam try. I can't remember if it was the mire where you needed one 25 to level up two level ones so that would speed up the progress. I'd assume you'd need a specific build though. And I'd need an extra exalting spot



Yes, that's the Mire. The build still works really well even after they changed the packs.

Does your flight have a babysitting service? If they do, you could drop off some of your dragons there while you do some exalting. If not, you could just see if there's someone willing to hold onto some dragons for you for the week.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Yes, that's the Mire. The build still works really well even after they changed the packs.
> 
> Does your flight have a babysitting service? If they do, you could drop off some of your dragons there while you do some exalting. If not, you could just see if there's someone willing to hold onto some dragons for you for the week.



Do you know what the stats are? Is it like the culex one?

Also I don't think so. Flipped through the last 10 pages and nothing. I just need someone to hold one so I can maybe find one


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Do you know what the stats are? Is it like the culex one?
> 
> Also I don't think so. Flipped through the last 10 pages and nothing. I just need someone to hold one so I can maybe find one



Try asking if there is one? Flight forums move especially fast around Dom time, and 10 pages isn't that far back. I find that services are easily buried.

Mire trainer stats look like this!


----------



## rosabelle

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Do you know what the stats are? Is it like the culex one?
> 
> Also I don't think so. Flipped through the last 10 pages and nothing. I just need someone to hold one so I can maybe find one



iirc, there is one in the sales forum! Check it out there


----------



## Xanarcah

ARCAAAAAAANE


----------



## rosabelle

Beautiful three digit being auctioned. Wow


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Light is higher then nature on the rankings but I don't think that will do anything


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

You can make 13500 just by sending in level 7's. Go towards the light


----------



## Shirohibiki

175k gems.... h-how much is that...? the AB for that auction is 250k gems and i never thought i would see it anywhere close to being reached, i have no idea how much 175k gems is worht in treasure or otherwise but oh my goodness golly

also mudkipz that dragon is beautiful


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> 175k gems.... h-how much is that...? the AB for that auction is 250k gems and i never thought i would see it anywhere close to being reached, i have no idea how much 175k gems is worht in treasure or otherwise but oh my goodness golly
> 
> also mudkipz that dragon is beautiful



Is that for the 3 digit dragon ??? Also thanks!


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is that for the 3 digit dragon ??? Also thanks!



yes, the auction ended at 175k gems! and youre welcome <3


----------



## Alienfish

hah.. holy **** that much @_@ insane gems

also i need to get more seafood stop eating @@


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> ARCAAAAAAANE



We are very happy . I'm extra happy to have got the hang of exalt profit and to have unlocked the first exalt achievement during this push :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> 175k gems.... h-how much is that...? the AB for that auction is 250k gems and i never thought i would see it anywhere close to being reached, i have no idea how much 175k gems is worht in treasure or otherwise but oh my goodness golly
> 
> also mudkipz that dragon is beautiful


122,500,000t

Give it take a little bit. That was a very impressive auction.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> We are very happy . I'm extra happy to have got the hang of exalt profit and to have unlocked the first exalt achievement during this push :3.



I'm extra happy for you guys! Congrats on your win!


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> 122,500,000t
> 
> Give it take a little bit. That was a very impressive auction.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extra happy for you guys! Congrats on your win!



Thanks ^^.


----------



## Astro0

hhh should i send dragons to the light buying thread or the nature raffle??? light has an awesome payout but no prizes D:


----------



## rosabelle

Astro0 said:


> hhh should i send dragons to the light buying thread or the nature raffle??? light has an awesome payout but no prizes D:



We actually have prizes! Its for the 1T raffle though but the prizes are awesome!
But heyyy thanks for sending me dragons


----------



## Alienfish

ugh them expansion costs but i need it ;_;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

My cloud bb. Now I just need to find a mate in blues for cloud babies


----------



## Alienfish

Aw sweet mangoes  I need to grind and sell stuff before I can jav more dergs


----------



## FancyThat

My newest pretty Wildclaw :3






It's fast becoming my favourite breed.


----------



## FancyThat

Double post, I'm on mobile sorry.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> My newest pretty Wildclaw :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fast becoming my favourite breed.



I love that accent. So pretty. UWU


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Double post and I'm not even on mobile.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> My newest pretty Wildclaw :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fast becoming my favourite breed.


sweet butterfly and flowers  nice one, grats!


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I love that accent. So pretty. UWU



Thanks, it was a random AH find ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm thread has glitches I think .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That first page of the lair aesthetic... http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735


----------



## Alienfish

frick nice rainbowa <3

/goes grinding cause i need quiche

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Thanks, it was a random AH find ^^.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hmm thread has glitches I think .



yes it does from time to time :/


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That first page of the lair aesthetic... http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735



Pretty! I need to rearrange my first page at some point for my favourites.


----------



## Alienfish

Me too.. I did with some because I wanted them higher up on the list but yeah I mostly need to get quiche now lol


----------



## Naiad

If anyone's particularly fond of Gen 1s, I have an auction here!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What's the lowest in the ah for fodder? I had to buy one worth 10K


----------



## Alienfish

I think it's around 5-10k depending on actual colors and genes :3

also sweet nibs finally had enough to expand lair


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's the lowest in the ah for fodder? I had to buy one worth 10K



i can usually find a lot of fodder at 8k.. i do price descending with the limit being 8k. i'm not sure if that'd be profitable this week considering the payouts aren't as high? idk haha

also thanks to those who complimented the fluffle accent  i should go and quote those but i'm too lazy too hahah also the struggle for swipp trades is so real, i've been waiting for a week *cries*


----------



## Alienfish

sweet dergs <3


----------



## lolparrot

Finally got a good pair almost ready to breed :')


----------



## Alienfish

sweet nibs dregs  jav fun breedin'


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I thought I would hate hate piebald/paint but I am very happy with my booned Water babies


----------



## cheezyfries

new FR window this thursday!!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1537054


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm sad there's no bar in the AH for only adult dragons 

I cannot find any adults between 7000-9000


----------



## brutalitea

cheezyfries said:


> new FR window this thursday!!
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1537054



If I was a rule-breaker I would totally take advantage because I don't like my progens but I'm not, so... 

I need help naming my new dragons











After buying these two, I'm down to less than 1k t. Oops.


----------



## cheezyfries

woohoo!!! now like four more trades to go!


----------



## brutalitea

I made some treasure but then right after rollover I bought a hatchling. Now less than 2k t. Now I absolutely can't buy any until I expand my lair because now I don't have room for the eggs in my nests.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Grinding forever, trying to get a nice team that I'll be able to grind with. But Coli doesn't work on my home computer anymore... I have no idea why. I've tried to reset the cache and everything... nothing works. But at least I have work to grind at...


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm.. have you tried a different browser or re-installing it? Sometimes it's the add-on's like flash and those who likes to jav a blast so check that those are up to date.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Hmm.. have you tried a different browser or re-installing it? Sometimes it's the add-on's like flash and those who likes to jav a blast so check that those are up to date.



Yeah I've tried chrome and it does the same and the games and everything work still, but just not coli its weird


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I've tried chrome and it does the same and the games and everything work still, but just not coli its weird



Is you flash player(or whatever it runs) up to date?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Is you flash player(or whatever it runs) up to date?



I'll jav to check when I'm back home, but I am p. sure


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'll jav to check when I'm back home, but I am p. sure



mm kay cause as I said if that one is old it mess up quite the internet


----------



## Nizzy

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That first page of the lair aesthetic... http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735



topaz &nd cotton are literally the cutest


----------



## Alienfish

Darius is my new crush lol jk he is beautiful ^^ Gunter is cool but the name crays me xD


----------



## Nizzy

My First Hatchlings


----------



## Alienfish

sweet nibs they are both awesome


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nizzy said:


> topaz &nd cotton are literally the cutest



Aw thanks, they are both handsome Imps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Darius is my new crush lol jk he is beautiful ^^ Gunter is cool but the name crays me xD



He's my handsome Halloween bb


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=53830

this lair i swear to turtgods.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=53830
> 
> this lair i swear to turtgods.



Wow, those are some amazing turts. I can tell they love circuit so much haha. Nice Lisa Frank dergs


----------



## Alienfish

yeah all the rainboooow turts


----------



## Nizzy

okay i was gathering and i found an Arcane dreg egg is 175000 to high to sell if for in the AH


----------



## Alienfish

i dunno what they go for but if you really want it sold price it lower than whatever lowest in AH


----------



## cheezyfries

quick: i need 32 duskrats! let me know your price, thank you so much! i only have like an hour before the offer expires >.<


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> quick: i need 32 duskrats! let me know your price, thank you so much! i only have like an hour before the offer expires >.<



Got you covered~


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Got you covered~



thank you so much! the glossy duskrat is now mine!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thank you so much! the glossy duskrat is now mine!



No problem! : D 

Which other trades are you working on now?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> No problem! : D
> 
> Which other trades are you working on now?



so so many haha

winter wolf cape (i'm waiting for swipp), driftwood baron (lots and lots of logs to go), chocolate ferret (it'll be awhile until i'm level 23), and the snowsquall floracat (waiting for swipp)


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> so so many haha
> 
> winter wolf cape (i'm waiting for swipp), driftwood baron (lots and lots of logs to go), chocolate ferret (it'll be awhile until i'm level 23), and the snowsquall floracat (waiting for swipp)



I have extra Ferrets and Ermines I'd be willing to trade off for Fest currency, either for the upcoming fest or for old currency, if you're interested.


----------



## Peisinoe

LIGHT FLIGHT PLEASE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> okay i was gathering and i found an Arcane dreg egg is 175000 to high to sell if for in the AH



SAVE EGGS FOR NEW COLORS = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## gnoixaim

Peisinoe said:


> LIGHT FLIGHT PLEASE



I HAVE YET TO SEE US IN FIRST. /SOBS


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I HAVE YET TO SEE US IN FIRST. /SOBS



EXALT YOUR FRIDGE


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I have extra Ferrets and Ermines I'd be willing to trade off for Fest currency, either for the upcoming fest or for old currency, if you're interested.



sounds good! i don't have many sprockets or tablets (39 sprockets and 23 tablets), but how many glowing embers are you looking for per ermine/ferret?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> EXALT YOUR FRIDGE



WITH HAPPINESS.

ugh lol this coli grinding at least a little less poor than yesterday


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> I HAVE YET TO SEE US IN FIRST. /SOBS



i saw you guys in first yesterday XD


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> sounds good! i don't have many sprockets or tablets (39 sprockets and 23 tablets), but how many glowing embers are you looking for per ermine/ferret?



I value old currency at 400t each (except for All Seeing Shrooms), and the upcoming Embers at 700t, and Ermines and Ferrets at whatever their lowest in the AH is at the moment. I have 22 Ermines and 40 Ferrets. 


Do you need any of the Cobras or Strikers? I have a lot of extras of those too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i saw you guys in first yesterday XD



This. : D It kept flipping yesterday like crazy. 

It's still early in the week, there's still time for the board to change. 

In the meantime... I'm happily cashing in~


----------



## Peisinoe

OMG GUYS GUYS GUYS

- - - Post Merge - - -







AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish

sweet dergs there and congrats on the pyramid head thing


----------



## Nizzy

Peisinoe said:


> LIGHT FLIGHT PLEASE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SAVE EGGS FOR NEW COLORS = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 it already sold


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I value old currency at 400t each (except for All Seeing Shrooms), and the upcoming Embers at 700t, and Ermines and Ferrets at whatever their lowest in the AH is at the moment. I have 22 Ermines and 40 Ferrets.
> 
> 
> Do you need any of the Cobras or Strikers? I have a lot of extras of those too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This. : D It kept flipping yesterday like crazy.
> 
> It's still early in the week, there's still time for the board to change.
> 
> In the meantime... I'm happily cashing in~



i'm good XD i think trying for the chocolate ferret is hard enough haha, those cobra familiars would take forever. cheapest right now is one ermine for 4100 and a ferret for 3550. i think that i can get 7 ferrets for all of the currency? if that sounds right let me know and i'll send them over. that's true, i remember shadow being at the top of the leaderboard for awhile, then arcane came and edged them out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> OMG GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



congrats!! aren't those worth like 1000 gems or something? hahah also when you realize that you have copper filigree armor in your hoard without even noticing XD


----------



## Nizzy

so question what do i do with old festival currency?? i have about 102 sprockects


----------



## cheezyfries

Nizzy said:


> so question what do i do with old festival currency?? i have about 102 sprockects



you can either save them until next year and cash them in at the beginning or the week before the festival at about 1 or 2k each i think? or you could sell them now, there are plenty of buyers in the "items for sale" forum of FR


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i'm good XD i think trying for the chocolate ferret is hard enough haha, those cobra familiars would take forever. cheapest right now is one ermine for 4100 and a ferret for 3550. i think that i can get 7 ferrets for all of the currency? if that sounds right let me know and i'll send them over. that's true, i remember shadow being at the top of the leaderboard for awhile, then arcane came and edged them out.



Sure, sounds good to me~ I'll send over your Ferrets!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> you can either save them until next year and cash them in at the beginning or the week before the festival at about 1 or 2k each i think? or you could sell them now, there are plenty of buyers in the "items for sale" forum of FR



That just about sums it up. : D 


I'm buying any old currency at 400t each, if you wanted to get rid of them quickly.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Light flight was at top for like 5 hours


----------



## Xanarcah

Nature's been doing some AH raiding this morning, been selling lots of hatchlings for 5.5k each~


Gotta love that attendant offering +1k to Light payouts, though. Getting 16,250t for a level 7 is so nice.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I have a few ones I should exalt so probs a good idea to do it this week.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lel new genes as rad crazy as glimmer lol


----------



## Peisinoe

im also buying old festival currency~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've justbeen buying hatchlings at 5 days so I ca train them the next day. Can't find adults anymore. There was a guy selling dragons for 1 gem and I didn't want to use my gems at first but when I flipped back to the page everything was gone


----------



## Nizzy

Xanarcah said:


> Sure, sounds good to me~ I'll send over your Ferrets!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That just about sums it up. : D
> 
> 
> I'm buying any old currency at 400t each, if you wanted to get rid of them quickly.



oh cool did you wanna buy i got 102


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've justbeen buying hatchlings at 5 days so I ca train them the next day. Can't find adults anymore. There was a guy selling dragons for 1 gem and I didn't want to use my gems at first but when I flipped back to the page everything was gone



Shoulda bought them all, a dragon for 1g is like 700t. An incredible steal, considering the ugliest hatchlings are selling easily for 5500 each.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> oh cool did you wanna buy i got 102



Sure! You can send them to me, and I'll reply with your 40.8k treasure~


----------



## Alienfish

also sweet nibs got two pastel noc bebs <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> also sweet nibs got two pastel noc bebs <3



Cute!

I especially like the first one. : D


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, i like the lower boy cause he looks like a bubblegum got on his nose :')


----------



## Xanarcah

And the rest of him. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Haha yeah x) bought those with the lil treasure I had and what I got from exalting some random coatl I had no idea why I bought so yeah xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Shoulda bought them all, a dragon for 1g is like 700t. An incredible steal, considering the ugliest hatchlings are selling easily for 5500 each.



I only had one lair spot so I could've nly botten one :c I've been spending more on m mire build then a lair expansion xD I still keep dying with it though


----------



## Alienfish

back to grinding coli poor life is fun


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I only had one lair spot so I could've nly botten one :c I've been spending more on m mire build then a lair expansion xD I still keep dying with it though



Oooh, yes, small lair problems. I know how that goes. D: Hopefully you can expand again soon.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah and the expensive ones when you are getting closer to 50


----------



## Xanarcah

My lair though said:
			
		

> Your clan is home to 103/105 dragons. You may purchase a lair expansion so that your clan can continue to grow.
> Cost: 1075000



.-.


----------



## Alienfish

gdamnit i dread for those days ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh wow it goes into millions :0


----------



## Nizzy

Xanarcah said:


> Shoulda bought them all, a dragon for 1g is like 700t. An incredible steal, considering the ugliest hatchlings are selling easily for 5500 each.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! You can send them to me, and I'll reply with your 40.8k treasure~



ok my usename is nizzi


----------



## Xanarcah

Yeah, I haven't even hit the most expensive ones yet either. The last 4 or 5 cost 1.25m each. Gonna be painful...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> ok my usename is nizzi



Okay!


----------



## Alienfish

daaaayum dude. im glad my next is like 115k or something


----------



## Xanarcah

You're in Nature, right? If you wait until Sunday, you'll have a discount on lair upgrades. The total discount depends on whether or not your Flight takes first or not, though. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I can't do the 50 upgrade yet anyways so I'm waiting indeed.. I hope it stays, Nature needs it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> You're in Nature, right? If you wait until Sunday, you'll have a discount on lair upgrades. The total discount depends on whether or not your Flight takes first or not, though. xD;



Do you mind me asking how much gems and treasure you have? I feel like you have 10 million xD


----------



## Alienfish

^^^this lol...


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm a little short from 10mil, sadly, but I can always dream. xD;

Also, my dragons are hungry, time to go back in the Coli~


----------



## Alienfish

still way more than i ever had 

and yeah i need stuff to sell so i should grind too.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> still way more than i ever had
> 
> and yeah i need stuff to sell so i should grind too.



All lies. xD You paid me 250k once, which is totally more than the 230k I currently have.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I haven't seen that much in awhile


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> All lies. xD You paid me 250k once, which is totally more than the 230k I currently have.



ah true but i collected that only for that nature items so i don't really count it


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know how the pricing for food points goes? i have so much food and junk from the coli but i haven't bothered selling any of it >.< also should i sell my copper filigree gauntlets or wait to trade them for things i need? i think they're like 260k t on the AH right now, so i might just sell.


----------



## Xanarcah

I made like 40k in 10 minutes sniping dragons and selling to Light's buying thread. Big Dom battles are always easy money.


----------



## Alienfish

noice tho im a bit lazy for that though


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know how the pricing for food points goes? i have so much food and junk from the coli but i haven't bothered selling any of it >.< also should i sell my copper filigree gauntlets or wait to trade them for things i need? i think they're like 260k t on the AH right now, so i might just sell.



1 point = 20t is a normal selling price on the forums, but you can get a LOT more than that by selling it in the AH, probably almost double. Give Baldwin your other non-Swipp junk and sell the stuff you get from him. 

I'd say sell or trade your Gauntlets. Stick them in the AH and make a thread advertising them as being there for their autobuy, but look at other offers and items as well. The more things you accept, the more likely you'll get an offer worth what you're aiming for. They're 150k lowest in the AH at the moment.


----------



## Naiad

Screeches into the void


----------



## Peisinoe

yeah dont underprice food in AH tbh. alsoooo hi friends anything new on FR??

LIGHT FLIGHT PLEASE


----------



## rosabelle

Just worke up and green is still on top /cries


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Screeches into the void



A god has descended among dragons.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sooo I've been doing this thing where I enter the workshop and if it isn't one of the bosses just refresh the page and repeat it. Hoping that will increase the chance of getting one so I can sell it for treasure or something. I've encountered a bunch actually but half of the time I would refresh it because I felt like it wasn't the boss.

From checking my hoard for the oil items you get from the laundry machines I've gotten 14 from the ice laundry machine and 5 from the fre laumdry machine


----------



## Nizzy

got treasure for sell 75k anybody interested?


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Screeches into the void


imma come over and rob that from you lol


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> Screeches into the void



Very nice :3, I love that accent! I have a similar imp girl but she's obsidian/obsidian/goldenrod instead of gold.


----------



## Alienfish

usually not for skydancer females but this was awesomesauce. and i needed someone for a familiar i had


----------



## Alienfish

smoke done right ;]]


----------



## cheezyfries

very very pretty pastel coatls up for sale! just send 5k (i hope that's not too expensive) treasure or the gem equivalent (1:600) at a CR to cheezyfries ^^










edit: i got the winter wolf cape!! yayyyyy


----------



## Alienfish

so tempted to buy lol hhhh D:


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> so tempted to buy lol hhhh D:



which one did you want? assuming that you're talking about me haha


----------



## Alienfish

im broke so cant buy them really :c i wanted both lol they are awesome c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

gz on the wolf cape cheezy!!! and those are pretty babies :3


----------



## Alienfish

hi jas0n :3

lol yeah i should probably exalt a few of my dergs i jav no idea why i have so lol.


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> im broke so cant buy them really :c i wanted both lol they are awesome c:



i was going to give you one of them for free just send a cr to the one you want 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> gz on the wolf cape cheezy!!! and those are pretty babies :3



thank you!! somehow whenever i breed coatls i always get one or two hatchlings lol but i'm glad i have a solid breeding pair!


----------



## Alienfish

i'll pay dun worry xD i'll just exalt a few dregs i jav no idea why i bought lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also egh have to wait like 12 days before i can breed my glimmer dergs


----------



## Naiad

Finally got my monie up to a comfortable amount OTL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> A god has descended among dragons.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> Finally got my monie up to a comfortable amount OTL


I don't even have that much if I add all the treasure I had from the beginning. How'd you get that much?


----------



## lolparrot

just splurged on a bunch of super pretty breeding pairs and now i'm broke haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Finally got my monie up to a comfortable amount OTL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I'm handing over the reigns and title of Pro Goddess to Naiad. 

At least for a bit.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I'm handing over the reigns and title of Pro Goddess to Naiad.
> 
> At least for a bit.



aww yiss

now to sip tea and wait for you to come in with 10 million gems :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't even have that much if I add all the treasure I had from the beginning. How'd you get that much?



Just some trading & sales ~


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> aww yiss
> 
> now to sip tea and wait for you to come in with 10 million gems :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just some trading & sales ~



You might be waiting a while, especially while there are so many low ID auctions around right now. My hand might slip. Again.


----------



## Xanarcah

LIGHT'S TAKEN OVER THE LEAD FROM NATURE

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAND NOW IT'S BACK TO NATURE


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> LIGHT'S TAKEN OVER THE LEAD FROM NATURE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AAAAND NOW IT'S BACK TO NATURE


It was a good few minutes. At least we're around the same dragons exalted


----------



## Xanarcah

Yeah, the board flipping is a very good indicator of how close the battle is. That long break from flipping meant that it was impossible to distinguish whether or not the gap between exalting was big or small.


----------



## cheezyfries

tbh i should've been exalting for the raffle instead of the treasure today, i don't see that many participants in nature's raffle and they have really nice prizes *cries* does anyone know if the exalt fodder price (11k i think) will keep on increasing as the battle goes on, or will it lower by the end of the week?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> tbh i should've been exalting for the raffle instead of the treasure today, i don't see that many participants in nature's raffle and they have really nice prizes *cries* does anyone know if the exalt fodder price (11k i think) will keep on increasing as the battle goes on, or will it lower by the end of the week?



Fodder prices will almost certainly continue to climb or level off. Even if it drops, it probably won't be very much. If either flights ups their buying payouts or adds a big prize to their raffles, the prices for fodder will rise as well. I remember fodder was like 12k+ one time, it was insane (I think it was the Ice vs Shadow fight)

Your best bet for cheap fodder is to either grab 4 or 5 day old hatchlings and wait for them to age into adults, ooorr go sniping right after rollover or in the early morning. Fodder is cheapest and most plentiful at these times. 

I bet hatchlings will soar to like 10k+ by the very end of the battle too, could be good for money making if you have a lot of lairspace to stuff full.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh wowow it's light at top


----------



## Alienfish

dang that's not sweet nibs :[

o well got an plague egg from scavenging so finally some dough ;]


----------



## Alienfish

well lol i am kinda tempted to open it .. just cause you know 

- - - Post Merge - - -






merry christmas egg XD


----------



## Coach

Moko said:


> well lol i am kinda tempted to open it .. just cause you know
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merry christmas egg XD



Adorable!

Also it actually has a good ID


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, you wanna buy?


----------



## Alienfish

Sold x))

Yay munnies tho


----------



## lolparrot

thats a pretty noice looking tundra! I need to sell my water egg to get some cash lol.


----------



## Astro0

got this girl without checking lineages and found out she is related to my pretty boy




but i love her too much already to sell her, rip maybe they can be nature lovin green peace friends or somethin


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> got this girl without checking lineages and found out she is related to my pretty boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i love her too much already to sell her, rip maybe they can be nature lovin green peace friends or somethin


imma burgle that turt from you she is awesome


----------



## Alienfish

also ugh i need treasure so much right meow lol.

shameless ad buying fr treasure if anyone needs my btb lol


----------



## Peisinoe

light increased their payouts ayyyyy


----------



## Alienfish

damn u light stop winning now lol


----------



## Peisinoe

i need this dom discount lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Now I wish I wasn't in light so I can take advantage of the increased prices. 16k for a level 7


----------



## Alienfish

eh i dont really care too hard but it's nice seeing nature doing what they can at least


----------



## Peisinoe

got some nice dragons for trade?

ill take 1 adult for one or for both, hoping to save them from exaltion


----------



## Alienfish

Pretty dergs  good luck selling/trading.. I'm gonna try and save the treasure I actually got now xD that's gonna go really good yes.


----------



## Lancelot

TA DAAAA


----------



## Alienfish

sweet nibs i love dat snapper


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Now I wish I wasn't in light so I can take advantage of the increased prices. 16k for a level 7



holy crap.. especially with light buying all these level 25s for like 400 gems, i'm surprised that they haven't taken over yet. i'm sending all my dragons to nature because those prizes in their raffle are awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Fodder prices will almost certainly continue to climb or level off. Even if it drops, it probably won't be very much. If either flights ups their buying payouts or adds a big prize to their raffles, the prices for fodder will rise as well. I remember fodder was like 12k+ one time, it was insane (I think it was the Ice vs Shadow fight)
> 
> Your best bet for cheap fodder is to either grab 4 or 5 day old hatchlings and wait for them to age into adults, ooorr go sniping right after rollover or in the early morning. Fodder is cheapest and most plentiful at these times.
> 
> I bet hatchlings will soar to like 10k+ by the very end of the battle too, could be good for money making if you have a lot of lairspace to stuff full.



oo thank you! i'm in EST so by the time it's rollover it's 3 am and i have school soon so that's not a very good idea >.< i'm just grabbing spirals for 12k right now and leveling them to level 8 so i make a little profit.. the tickets are better though. i think i'll look into buying hatchlings, i have 6-7 lair spaces that are always free.


----------



## Alienfish

found this handsome derg gentleman while flipping the AH <3


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> very very pretty pastel coatls up for sale! just send 5k (i hope that's not too expensive) treasure or the gem equivalent (1:600) at a CR to cheezyfries ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i got the winter wolf cape!! yayyyyy



still selling ^^ thinking of making a thread for them hahah


----------



## Alienfish

also lol **** completely forgot those x_x you better make thread though cause i jav a ****ton of pastels already


----------



## Irarina

I am retracting all the dragons that I hope to get a nice home from AH. Will put them back when the fight is over I guess. Anyone interested? They are 15 k ^^











- - - Post Merge - - -

Too pretty to be fodder. All my 10k-12k dergs that I put were sold out yesterday.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got a delver crate instead of the familiar >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

hmm should I sell the crate or accent? I don't see anyone selling it in the AH


----------



## Peisinoe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Got a delver crate instead of the familiar >_>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hmm should I sell the crate or accent? I don't see anyone selling it in the AH



crates sell more without opening them


----------



## Xanarcah

Reminder that the Sword sale ends tonight at *22:00 server time*!

That's in about 2 and a half hours, so now's the time to go get a sword on sale if you were planning to~


----------



## cheezyfries

hello everyone! currently at swipp there are the cloudy feathered wings, and i have a feeling that the cloudy feathered tail will be up next. however, it's already 11 PM my time, and by the time the tail comes up it'll be 1 AM. is there anyone that could trade in the materials (i'll give you them) for the tail (if it pops up) for me? i'll definitely tip!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> hello everyone! currently at swipp there are the cloudy feathered wings, and i have a feeling that the cloudy feathered tail will be up next. however, it's already 11 PM my time, and by the time the tail comes up it'll be 1 AM. is there anyone that could trade in the materials (i'll give you them) for the tail (if it pops up) for me? i'll definitely tip!



Sure, you're welcome to toss the ingredients my way and I'll make the trade for you if it comes up tonight, no tip necessary. : D It's barely 8pm for me, so I'll be up a while longer. 

I don't think there's any sure indication the Tail will come up next, though?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Sure, you're welcome to toss the ingredients my way and I'll make the trade for you if it comes up tonight, no tip necessary. : D It's barely 8pm for me, so I'll be up a while longer.
> 
> I don't think there's any sure indication the Tail will come up next, though?



thank you! no there's not, but i noticed that the crimson silk set were pretty close together today, but i might be wrong. i'll send over the materials now ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thank you! no there's not, but i noticed that the crimson silk set were pretty close together today, but i might be wrong. i'll send over the materials now ^^



We'll see in a couple of hours. : D Maybe we'll get lucky~


----------



## Astro0

I had a dream someone traded me 3000g and an electricians power pack for some of my art :') maybe one day brain, maybe one day haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> I had a dream someone traded me 3000g and an electricians power pack for some of my art :') maybe one day brain, maybe one day haha



It was a premonition because your art is wonderful. : D Keep on arting!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've gone through 52 bosses in the workshop and nothing but a crate. At least I can make some treasure selling the oils


----------



## Peisinoe

awww yaaaaaassss


----------



## Astro0

Peisinoe said:


> awww yaaaaaassss



GORGEOUSSSSSS


----------



## Lancelot

I jjust hatched these ugly mother truckers


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> awww yaaaaaassss



sweet nibs i love that facepaint skull thing <3


----------



## Alienfish

found these lovely ladies right meow


----------



## Alienfish

screeeeches.


----------



## Astro0

Made a thread about how reg is open! hopefully some people see it an come and join us, feel free to post with any information or hellos!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314703-Flight-Rising-Registration-is-Open!&p=5401703


----------



## Alienfish

Nice post

also that purple avatar creeps me out jf


----------



## Astro0

Moko said:


> Nice post
> 
> also that purple avatar creeps me out jf



Mine?? why D;


----------



## Alienfish

Because that mouth look like the things females got between their legs. xD

sorry

but

i had to you can kill me


----------



## Astro0

Moko said:


> Because that mouth look like the things females got between their legs. xD
> 
> sorry
> 
> but
> 
> i had to you can kill me



oh, i see.. :|


----------



## Alienfish

sorry.. really i dont mean to be mean to you but when i see it i imagine it just had a hot dog there D:


----------



## Alienfish

ALLL THE TANGERIINNEEEE


----------



## Luminescence

I think Amethyst looks great.

Buying FR treasure or gems with btb, if there are any sellers roaming here! I have 6k btb currently.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah the pic looks great but the mouth creeps me out xD;

yeah im also buying treasure.. have 1,6k btb atm.


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh calavera makes awesome accents ;-; that's why I'm broke 



I'll trade treasure for a party popper ayyy


----------



## Miharu

Yayy!!! ;//v/; Finally got to register!! So happy!! >/v//< Is it a good idea to mate off my first 2 dragons right away? O:


----------



## Xanarcah

Miharu said:


> Yayy!!! ;//v/; Finally got to register!! So happy!! >/v//< Is it a good idea to mate off my first 2 dragons right away? O:



Welcome to Flight Rising!

I wouldn't because I did when I was new and I regret it, but it's up to you.


----------



## Miharu

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to Flight Rising!
> 
> I wouldn't because I did when I was new and I regret it, but it's up to you.



Thank you!! >/v//< I love your Erza avatar!~ <3 (Also omg all those pokeballs LOL )

Ahhhh thanks!! ;v ; I won't then!!! I wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not so I'm glad I asked!


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to Flight Rising!
> 
> I wouldn't because I did when I was new and I regret it, but it's up to you.



yeah it's a bad idea xD i did.. nope.


----------



## Luminescence

It actually depends on whether you like your progenitors enough to keep them? I don't really like gen1 dragons so I bred mine for exalt fodder and eventually exalted them too, LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Calavera does make some really cute accents. ;(


----------



## Lancelot

I just realized I dont have a loga .-.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't really like the on I have left too much but the colors are alright and I don't get money, so yeah 

There are too many nice accents and skins out there ;c


----------



## Xanarcah

Miharu said:


> Thank you!! >/v//< I love your Erza avatar!~ <3 (Also omg all those pokeballs LOL )
> 
> Ahhhh thanks!! ;v ; I won't then!!! I wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not so I'm glad I asked!



Thanks! : D I have a full team ~

Feel free to post any questions you may have! I'm at work right now (shh) but I'll try to answer anything I can, and I'm sure others here will as well. : D


----------



## Miharu

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks! : D I have a full team ~
> 
> Feel free to post any questions you may have! I'm at work right now (shh) but I'll try to answer anything I can, and I'm sure others here will as well. : D



Ahh thank you so much!! ;//v//; Are there any tips you guys would like to give me? >//v//<b


----------



## Alienfish

Start level up dregs to use in coli, or you can save up a lot of treas or gems to buy higher level ones from other people, you can get stuff to sell from there :3

Get familiars to your dregs, every time they level up in their affectionate rank you get a chest that gives you some treasure as well as things


----------



## Miharu

Moko said:


> Start level up dregs to use in coli, or you can save up a lot of treas or gems to buy higher level ones from other people, you can get stuff to sell from there :3
> 
> Get familiars to your dregs, every time they level up in their affectionate rank you get a chest that gives you some treasure as well as things



Thank you so much!!! >//v//<


----------



## Alienfish

I recommend Culex' build ( should be a page in the welcome thread somewhere here about the stones) if you want attack dregs, if you want mages there are probably guides for that as well:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

No problems ;-)


----------



## cheezyfries

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank you so much!! ;//v//; Are there any tips you guys would like to give me? >//v//<b



what's your username? ^^

looking for faes and wildclaws! the two past dom battles have made me significantly richer, i've earned about 300k T


----------



## Xanarcah

If you haven't already, head over to your flight's sales forum and see if you can find a few dragons being given away for free. : D I'd suggest not taking as many dragons as you can because you'll end up finding you don't like them add much as you thought you did and running out of lair space quickly. Quality over quality. 

There should also be users giving away free familiars and newbie packs as well, so pick up some of those ~

It's never too soon to start making a coliseum team, so choose three dragons you like and stay training them up. Especially since there's a battle-intensive event coming up next week, and it's all around a good way to make money.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Re: coli team

Culex has great guide in the guides forum that is recommend following!


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> If you haven't already, head over to your flight's sales forum and see if you can find a few dragons being given away for free. : D I'd suggest not taking as many dragons as you can because you'll end up finding you don't like them add much as you thought you did and running out of lair space quickly. Quality over quality.
> 
> There should also be users giving away free familiars and newbie packs as well, so pick up some of those ~
> 
> It's never too soon to start making a coliseum team, so choose three dragons you like and stay training them up. Especially since there's a battle-intensive event coming up next week, and it's all around a good way to make money.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Re: coli team
> 
> Culex has great guide in the guides forum that is recommend following!



what event? do you know if any flights are conquesting for dom next week? thank you!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> what event? do you know if any flights are conquesting for dom next week? thank you!



Fire fest on the 23. This coming week is fire's festival push, then it's fest week, then it's Plague vs ice. 

(PS come support Plague!)


----------



## Miharu

Ahhh thank you so much guys!!! (*?ω｀*) My username is ChibiMiharu! So far I have just been looking through the sidebars and reading the intro they provided on everything ahahaha I played my first game and earned 4k treasure! (≧∇≦)b

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh I will definitely look through flight sales then!!! Thank you !!!


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Fire fest on the 23. This coming week is fire's festival push, then it's fest week, then it's Plague vs ice.
> 
> (PS come support Plague!)



oo i guess i better start taking in adult fodder to get a headstart during the plague vs ice battle! i definitely will haha


----------



## Alienfish

hah Nature better win this fight  Wasted too much on fodder already lel


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> hah Nature better win this fight  Wasted too much on fodder already lel



*Praying for nature to buy my last 3 leveled dragons in the AH*

C'mon guys, I've already made 1.8m selling dragons this week ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> oo i guess i better start taking in adult fodder to get a headstart during the plague vs ice battle! i definitely will haha



When I get home I'll write out a detailed method to get the most from fodder in advance.


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> *Praying for nature to buy my last 3 leveled dragons in the AH*
> 
> C'mon guys, I've already made 1.8m selling dragons this week ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *When I get home I'll write out a detailed method to get the most from fodder in advance.*



lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ok but also LEVEL UP A COLI TEAM PLEASE

YOU'LL NEED IT FOR FIRE FESTIVAL NEXT WEEK.

DO IT NOWWWWWW*


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> *Praying for nature to buy my last 3 leveled dragons in the AH*
> 
> C'mon guys, I've already made 1.8m selling dragons this week ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> When I get home I'll write out a detailed method to get the most from fodder in advance.



1.8M????? i've barely reached half a million haha, and thank you! do you have a compilation of all your guides? they're super helpful!


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> lol



Because as if I could write out a non-detailed guide to anything. xD; 

Writing and editing my latest wall of text, BRB.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> 1.8M????? i've barely reached half a million haha, and thank you! do you have a compilation of all your guides? they're super helpful!



Weeeelll, that's from selling the much higher leveled dragons I've been stashing away. I've been waiting for a battle this big for a long long time. 

Amazing how flights will shell out 300k for a level 18 dragon, though. I hope they keep doing it. Bless big Dom battles and people with enormous vaults.


----------



## Naiad

when you only have 1 gem left
but your accent game is strong :^ 0


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> when you only have 1 gem left
> but your accent game is strong :^ 0



wanna sell me that gem for 700 treasure? i have 659 and it's driving me crazy >.<


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> when you only have 1 gem left
> but your accent game is strong :^ 0



Accent power level over 9000.


----------



## cheezyfries

also that accent is GORGEOUS, i like the asian-ish theme!


----------



## Xanarcah

*Making The Most Profit From Your Fodder Before A Dom Battle - Miniguide*


*Tuesday* - The week before a big battle - Buy a lot of RTB fodder for as cheap as you can. You'll need as many pairs as you have nests available. Make sure the pairs are made up of different breeds and have a good assortment of genes and colors. 

Breed all your pairs. 

Make sure to level them to your desired level before their nests are ready to hatch. 

Fill the rest of your empty lair spaces with any adult fodder and level them as well. 


*Wednesday* - Incubate Day 2
*Thursday* - Incubate Day 3
*Friday* - Incubate Day 4
*Saturday* - Incubate Day 5 - Make sure you've leveled all your fodder!


*Sunday* - First day of Dom battle!
Sell all of your leveled fodder that aren't on nests to your flight of choice. Now you have open lair space! Start hatching those nests and sell the hatchlings! Now that all your nests are hatched, you can sell all the parents too~

And now you've got a ton of empty space and a nice fat vault. : D Use some of that money to buy some more adult fodder before the prices go up and start training that to sell as well. Or buy 4/5 day old hatchlings to age up into adults. 



If your flight is one of the ones battling, sub out selling your dragons for exalting them.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Tfw you spend 60K or so and get a bunch of familiars that sell in the shop or ah that go for 8000. More for the bestiary count I guess.


----------



## JellyDitto

I'm honestly thinking about selling my fr account..


----------



## queertactics

aaaaAAAAAAAH I JUST GOT IN IM IN. IM SO FREAKING EXCITED. OH MY GOD. Y'ALL ARE FREE TO ADD ME IM queertactics JUST LIKE MY FORUM NAME HERE. AAAAH. 

WHAT DO THE CLANS MEAN. IM IN LIGHTNING IS THAT GOOD. I LIKE IT. THIS IS COOL. IM EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH.


----------



## Irarina

queertactics said:


> aaaaAAAAAAAH I JUST GOT IN IM IN. IM SO FREAKING EXCITED. OH MY GOD. Y'ALL ARE FREE TO ADD ME IM queertactics JUST LIKE MY FORUM NAME HERE. AAAAH.
> 
> WHAT DO THE CLANS MEAN. IM IN LIGHTNING IS THAT GOOD. I LIKE IT. THIS IS COOL. IM EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH.



Welcome to FR! Clan is simply your group of dragons called for ^^


----------



## Naiad

queertactics said:


> aaaaAAAAAAAH I JUST GOT IN IM IN. IM SO FREAKING EXCITED. OH MY GOD. Y'ALL ARE FREE TO ADD ME IM queertactics JUST LIKE MY FORUM NAME HERE. AAAAH.
> 
> WHAT DO THE CLANS MEAN. IM IN LIGHTNING IS THAT GOOD. I LIKE IT. THIS IS COOL. IM EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH.



Lightning flight is pretty cool! (Hope you like spreadsheets, haha) The main difference between the flights are the eyes, although some flights do push for dominance more often than others.


----------



## Alienfish

JellyDitto said:


> I'm honestly thinking about selling my fr account..



dont do it.. or well at least keep your things if you want to play again. they are not too keen on people having multiples or logging from diff ip's

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also nah not buying your dregs Xan lol  Not that I have the treas anyways


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit. More people are getting the washing machines and going lower then the lowest price in the AH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Well I guess they want their things to sell. At least they are easier than certain other things *cough*



I know but I was hoping there wasn't such a huge gap between prices. 10K to 8K is a huge price difference to me. I don't know what you mean by that cough


----------



## Alienfish

Well I guess they want their things to sell. At least they are easier than certain other things *cough*


----------



## Alienfish

<333 loving this guy. name is a bit wtf but unless it's completely nuts like myfirstdergpony i usually dont change it lol


----------



## cheezyfries

queertactics said:


> aaaaAAAAAAAH I JUST GOT IN IM IN. IM SO FREAKING EXCITED. OH MY GOD. Y'ALL ARE FREE TO ADD ME IM queertactics JUST LIKE MY FORUM NAME HERE. AAAAH.
> 
> WHAT DO THE CLANS MEAN. IM IN LIGHTNING IS THAT GOOD. I LIKE IT. THIS IS COOL. IM EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH.



YAY A NEW SPARK!!! what's your username? i recommend going to the newbie welcome hub, there's mentor threads and welcome packs!


----------



## Trickilicky

queertactics said:


> aaaaAAAAAAAH I JUST GOT IN IM IN. IM SO FREAKING EXCITED. OH MY GOD. Y'ALL ARE FREE TO ADD ME IM queertactics JUST LIKE MY FORUM NAME HERE. AAAAH.
> 
> WHAT DO THE CLANS MEAN. IM IN LIGHTNING IS THAT GOOD. I LIKE IT. THIS IS COOL. IM EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH.



Haha this was pretty much my reaction when I joined up yesterday! I joined the Lightning Flight too, I've just added you ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> YAY A NEW SPARK!!! what's your username? i recommend going to the newbie welcome hub, there's mentor threads and welcome packs!



The welcome hub were really great and generous, and I got a few nice dragons too. Hitting the forums was a great way to get started ^^


----------



## queertactics

cheezyfries said:


> YAY A NEW SPARK!!! what's your username? i recommend going to the newbie welcome hub, there's mentor threads and welcome packs!



im queertactics!! im definitely getting started on the forums. thanks for letting me know about the starter pack!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Welcome all new members!

Looks like Lightning is still the popular flight this window, party in Lightning!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

people are free to add me if you're looking for new friends, sadly I can't afford newbie packs or anything since I just started last wndow, but I can use more friends myself. It's VultureCulture over there, also wtf that poison&toxin, I love them!


----------



## lolparrot

Spoiler: spooki







My avatar is coming for me
be careful everyone


----------



## Alienfish

aw cute 

also i love how like 90% of the pie/paint dergs are koi fishes lol


----------



## rosabelle

SOMEONE SAVE ME FROM DRAGON HELL I've been drowning in hatchlings and CRs ;__;

Also, for those who just joined welcome to FR!!!


----------



## Alienfish

damn ;_; i want another level 25 but smh i wish they showed if they were stoned or not in ah


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> damn ;_; i want another level 25 but smh i wish they showed if they were stoned or not in ah



Post it? Sometimes it's possible to tell by looking at the stats.


----------



## Alienfish

I'll see if I can find it again :3

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=13992611

ye


----------



## cheezyfries

queertactics said:


> im queertactics!! im definitely getting started on the forums. thanks for letting me know about the starter pack!!!!



added! welcome to flight rising c:

i got the snowsquall floracat woohooo!!!! the colors match tempest perfectly, which is great


----------



## FancyThat

Welcome to all the new players ^^, feel free to add me on there, user name is PixieSparkles.



Xanarcah said:


> Welcome all new members!
> 
> Looks like Lightning is still the popular flight this window, party in Lightning!



Lightning has beautiful eye colouring, and I hear it's a nice flight .

If anyone knows of a reputable Ice flight nest rental service could they please let me know ty :3, I'm thinking of breeding an imp pair and I think ice eyes would be perfect for their hatchlings.


----------



## Alienfish

cool and grats i wish they'd drop more familiars for me tbh xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> I'll see if I can find it again :3
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=13992611
> 
> ye



Looks like it's stoned and also tinctured. I can tell by the stats it's been tinctured and has at least the three berserkers. I'm betting it has the other stones as well.


----------



## Alienfish

yush i eventually bought it, it was kinda cute

and thanks Xan, you were right, it did even have haste and the other full stones/tinct


----------



## Alienfish

also if anyone want to buy it's for grabs.. 25'ed, stoned(not haste tho), culex farm tinct'd


----------



## Luminescence

FancyThat said:


> If anyone knows of a reputable Ice flight nest rental service could they please let me know ty :3, I'm thinking of breeding an imp pair and I think ice eyes would be perfect for their hatchlings.



I'm not member of a rental group, but I can nest them for you if you want~


----------



## Alienfish

sold derg...
now to waste gems lol


----------



## Kiikay

A Free dreg for a newly registered, please no exalt o:


----------



## Alienfish

found this piepaint lady, might go find her a m8


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> found this piepaint lady, might go find her a m8


so pretty!!



light on top yaaaassss


----------



## Xanarcah

Thank you Light and Nature for each buying one of my dragons. : D

Just two more to go ~


----------



## cheezyfries

Kiikay said:


> A Free dreg for a newly registered, please no exalt o:



oo oo oo he'd fit so well with 




could i buy him off of you?


----------



## Astro0

Ohh hell yeah, i put up 2 lvl 19s i didn't want any more for 350k each and they both sold B) shout out to whichever flight! Defs going to use this as a technique for making money on dom pushes? Made about 1mil from this one! (Praise be unto xan for all her godly knowledge)


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Ohh hell yeah, i put up 2 lvl 19s i didn't want any more for 350k each and they both sold B) shout out to whichever flight! Defs going to use this as a technique for making money on dom pushes? Made about 1mil from this one! (Praise be unto xan for all her godly knowledge)



Yesss high five! : D 

I think I've made around 2.3m from just high leveled dragons. And more in lower leveled dragons selling to the buying threads. 

Big Dom battles are totally the way to go for easy money~


----------



## cheezyfries

since when was fodder 14k? i can't even make profit anymore from the raffle *sigh*


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> since when was fodder 14k? i can't even make profit anymore from the raffle *sigh*



Since today, it was 12k last night. 

Start selling it to the buying threads instead? A lot of people offer +1k or +500t bonuses that make it really add up. I was getting around 17-19k per dragon I was selling last night.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'd feel bad selling 19's for that much since I'm in one of the flights competing. Will wait for plague vs ice then. Hope this thing is still going to go for that much


----------



## Xanarcah

*MAD CACKLING*


One of my level 25s sooooold!


Now just one more, come on Light or Nature!


----------



## queertactics

is there a way to have a higher chance of getting a familiar from the colosseum? like, basic pokemon ideas - having them have a status problem (like bleeding) makes them more likely to catch, etc., or something? also how do you guys come up with names


----------



## Xanarcah

queertactics said:


> is there a way to have a higher chance of getting a familiar from the colosseum? like, basic pokemon ideas - having them have a status problem (like bleeding) makes them more likely to catch, etc., or something? also how do you guys come up with names



Unfortunately no. Familiars are pretty evenly dropped, aside from the Coli bosses. 

I usually name my dragons after songs or characters. For dragons I'm not intending to keep for long, I use the name randomizer to find something that's pretty good.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

queertactics said:


> is there a way to have a higher chance of getting a familiar from the colosseum? like, basic pokemon ideas - having them have a status problem (like bleeding) makes them more likely to catch, etc., or something? also how do you guys come up with names



I think it's random. I dunno if i works but if you're after a specific familiar you can just enter the area it's found and if the first ones you encounter aren't that familiar just refresh it. Again I'm not sure if it works but I managed to get a crate doing this trick so I don't see why you can't get the familiar through that way. 

You can always just buy it off the AH since almost all familiars except bosses are cheap

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yaay lights at top again! This will be a close last day


----------



## Kiikay

cheezyfries said:


> oo oo oo he'd fit so well with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could i buy him off of you?



yeah sure he is 10k if youre still interested c:


----------



## cheezyfries

Kiikay said:


> yeah sure he is 10k if youre still interested c:



i can't accept the CR because he's breeding but yeah i'll take him afterwards!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Woop woop! Todays the last day for conquest! Can't wait to see who will win since this whole conquest has been super close

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sooo eggs still exist. Should I hatch it now or wait for the new colors?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow now it's nature


----------



## Alienfish

well frick light  better buy some fodder *cough*

also thanks to whoever bought gems and referred me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> light on top yaaaassss



thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -






found a perf m8


----------



## Astro0

so i just was cruisin around the raffle forum and saw a free raffle for a piepaint dragon so i thought i'd join in (she was sooo pretty)
continued cruisin around, got a message from the raffle runner that they was tired and drew the raffle before it was full up and that i hadn't won, but they offered me a baby from their koi pair once they were RTB, so of course i said yes!!! so kind!!
went off for a bit, came back to two CRs, because they were thinking of leaving the site, so they're giving me their koi pair free of charge ;_____;
look at how beautiful!!








!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

That was very nice of them x) I don't like skydancer females too much but that koi i'd consider


----------



## Astro0

Moko said:


> That was very nice of them x) I don't like skydancer females too much but that koi i'd consider



haha SD girls are probably my fave dragon, so i'm very lucky!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah grats, i dont really like their head and wings too much so.. yeah xD


----------



## cheezyfries

i have a feeling that he's too overdressed but oh well haha he'll be wearing the feathers until i get someone who can wear them better


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> i have a feeling that he's too overdressed but oh well haha he'll be wearing the feathers until i get someone who can wear them better


nice male, reminds me of my prism derg 

also frick light D: <<<<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hatched this gen one sine I got impatient




I actually like the colors. Any suggestions on how to gene it?


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> nice male, reminds me of my prism derg
> 
> also frick light D: <<<<


thank you!! believe it or not but i got him in an "gift a dragon get a dragon thread", i think he was meant to be exalt fodder O.O


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hatched this gen one sine I got impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the colors. Any suggestions on how to gene it?


eye spots for secondary for sure dude.. moths <3

@cheezy that's cool xD yeah ive been buying fodder and exalting like a boss today now im so broke xD


----------



## FancyThat

Luminescence said:


> I'm not member of a rental group, but I can nest them for you if you want~



I'm not quite ready yet (need to sort some things with my lair and do another breeding project in a lightning nest first) but that would be great when I do ty ^^, how much would rental be? I could provide a boon so they hatch instantly.


----------



## cheezyfries

FancyThat said:


> I'm not quite ready yet (need to sort some things with my lair and do another breeding project in a lightning nest first) but that would be great when I do ty ^^, how much would rental be? I could provide a boon so they hatch instantly.



do you need a lightning nest? i can do it for free ^^ i almost always have a spare nest haha


----------



## Luminescence

FancyThat said:


> I'm not quite ready yet (need to sort some things with my lair and do another breeding project in a lightning nest first) but that would be great when I do ty ^^, how much would rental be? I could provide a boon so they hatch instantly.



Oh, no need to pay! I'm more than happy to help with breeding projects. Just send your pair to Quixotically *(#153408)* whenever you're ready.


----------



## FancyThat

Luminescence said:


> Oh, no need to pay! I'm more than happy to help with breeding projects. Just send your pair to Quixotically *(#153408)* whenever you're ready.



That's so nice of you tysm ^^, I'll add you on FR so I remember if that's ok :3.



cheezyfries said:


> do you need a lightning nest? i can do it for free ^^ i almost always have a spare nest haha



Ty for the very kind offer but my fianc? is in Lightning so I'll just pinch one of his nests .

My Arcane nests are open to all here free as well btw, I have three almost always empty and when I expand again soon I'll have room to host . I've done a breeding project for someone once before, I like helping out :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

Impulse bought another Gen 1. Because I have 0 self control when I have money in my vault. 







At first I was thinking to try reselling her for profit, but now I think I'm going to gene her up. Into a Wildclaw, no less, because no other breed looks quite as good to me with her colors. 

So much for having money.


----------



## rosabelle

I'M CRYING IDK WHAT WILL HAPPEN NEXT BUT ITS TIME FOR ME TO EXALT MY LAST RESERVED FRIDGES ;A;


----------



## Xanarcah

DOM SO INTENSE


CONGRATS NATURE AND LIGHT!
And thank you for all the treasure. <3


I WASN'T EVEN FIGHTING AND I NEED TO SIT DOWN AND TAKE A BREATHER WOW


----------



## brutalitea

Boo Nature! I'm sad now.


----------



## rosabelle

That was a great experience for my first conquest push. ;u; I'm so proud of Light *fires glitter canons*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That feel when you're browsing the AH and click on the perfect mate you need for a derg to buy it and rollover happens... >.< CRAI Now I will have to re-find him in half an hour


----------



## Peisinoe

CONGRATS NATURE!! IT WAS EPIC AND AWESOME!! GREAT BATTLE


----------



## Alienfish

Ayyy sweet mangoes did it. Psht light you really thought you could do it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to find out how I want to gene this girl, and then I have to work on breeding her a mate using the other poison-esc colored dregs I've obtained.


----------



## Alienfish

wish i had money for genes lol

pretty derg, gl <3


----------



## Alienfish

found this lovely derg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

This boy is up for grabs for free, don't want him anymore. Just send me a CR @ VultureCulture


----------



## lolparrot

The pair I really wanted to breed ended up being related really far back ;-; Dangit.
but at least I have these little guys for my hatchery


Spoiler: total cuties










			
				Princess said:
			
		

> Female Imperial
> *Primary *Teal Iridescent
> *Secondary *Gold Shimmer
> *Tertiary *Maize Underbelly









			
				Deep Ocean said:
			
		

> Male Imperial
> *Primary *Navy Iridescent
> *Secondary *Ivory Shimmer
> *Tertiary *Maize Underbelly









			
				Jade Serpent said:
			
		

> Male Imperial
> *Primary *Jade Iridescent
> *Secondary *Lemon Shimmer
> *Tertiary *Maize Underbelly









			
				River's Dream said:
			
		

> Male Imperial
> *Primary *Splash Iridescent
> *Secondary *Gold Shimmer
> *Tertiary *Maize Underbelly


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

lolparrot said:


> The pair I really wanted to breed ended up being related really far back ;-; Dangit.
> but at least I have these little guys for my hatchery
> 
> 
> Spoiler: total cuties



Those babies are beauts! And I'm sorry about your related dergs. Still not as bad as accidentally buying two males to breed. >.<


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This boy is up for grabs for free, don't want him anymore. Just send me a CR @ VultureCulture



So beautiful, if only I had room I'd give him a home.

I'm running through gems and treasure so fast lately thanks to skins/accents but it's worth it, there's so many talented artists 
















- - - Post Merge - - -



lolparrot said:


> The pair I really wanted to breed ended up being related really far back ;-; Dangit.
> but at least I have these little guys for my hatchery
> 
> 
> Spoiler: total cuties



Very pretty imps :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Well if you change your mind or if you know of someone who might want him just send a CR, he's free!


----------



## Irarina

Sharing my super cute coatl adoptable~


----------



## cheezyfries

woohoo!! today's scavenging was super successful- i got like seven driftwood logs and an unhatched plague egg!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Sharing my super cute coatl adoptable~



omg that's adorable!! could i have the link to the shop? thank you!


----------



## Irarina

Here you go~

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1235691/1


----------



## Alienfish

@Fancy, really nice ones!! grats 

also yeah i hate when they backward breed that bad egh


----------



## cheezyfries

ughh fodder's still at 10k.. i was hoping to make some profit and go back up to 500k but i guess not *cries*


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

I just bought him and I feel horrible because I was supposed to be saving my treasure. He was a coatl and purple, I couldn't resist.


----------



## lolparrot

That coatl looks so pretty! I do the same thing lol.




I was attempting to save up but I ended up buying her midnightness.


----------



## Alienfish

ayy nice coatl indeed i love crackle ones


----------



## lolparrot

accidentally misplelled snapper as snapple, and now i really want to make a snapple themed snapper.
my quest will begin today to get this beauteous mango Snapple Snapper.


----------



## tui

yay flightrising! i'm tui on there, haven't been playing as much as i usually do but i'm still on a neverending quest to collect all the sprites (boo to me for only joining up this may, haha)


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> accidentally misplelled snapper as snapple, and now i really want to make a snapple themed snapper.
> my quest will begin today to get this beauteous mango Snapple Snapper.



nice one, grats


----------



## Xanarcah

Lovely Snapper. o: 

I usually think of them as having rocky beards. Which is why I think 'old man' snappers are really funny.


----------



## brutalitea

lolparrot said:


> The pair I really wanted to breed ended up being related really far back ;-; Dangit.
> but at least I have these little guys for my hatchery
> 
> 
> Spoiler: total cuties



Those are some seriously cute imps. 

I don't understand why people say Coli is faster than Fairgrounds for getting treasure. All I get are food items that aren't worth much. Unless it can only be done if your dragons are level 25? IDK.


----------



## Luminescence

While the Fairgrounds are a much more straightforward method (play, earn money, celebrate) of obtaining treasure, Coli farming is generally faster since you get to do either or all of the following:

1. Train dragons to exalt for profit, or to help your flight during dominance pushes. There are very low chances of getting a few gems along with treasure when exalting. Trained and stoned lvl25s _highly_ recommended for this, but not _absolutely_ necessary. 

2. Sell any valuable drops you get from Coli in the AH or forums, like Swipp items, certain familiars, apparel, battle stones, crates, even food, because they pile up. During festival weeks, monsters that correspond with the current festival's flight also drop festival currency, with which you can exchange special festival items that, more often than not, will retire and therefore rise in price over time. You also get a chance of being dropped skin or accent chests, which will also retire after the festival's over. It's better to have some lvl25s for this since you'll get more drops faster.

3. Any other drops that can't be used for Swipp or Baldwin and pretty much have no in-game use can be autosold from your hoard for a bit of extra cash.

tl;dr Yes, please get some lvl25s as soon as you can. It's a good time/money investment.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm trying to rent a Kelp Beds team from the dragon renting service for my flight, I've rented a few Mire builds but I feel like even though it will be one at a time I could get my dergs up to 25 faster that way. I really want to train up a team of three asap so I can grind like cray.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Have this pc if anyone wants it


----------



## Trickilicky

Tae said:


> Those are some seriously cute imps.
> 
> I don't understand why people say Coli is faster than Fairgrounds for getting treasure. All I get are food items that aren't worth much. Unless it can only be done if your dragons are level 25? IDK.





Luminescence said:


> While the Fairgrounds are a much more straightforward method (play, earn money, celebrate) of obtaining treasure, Coli farming is generally faster since you get to do either or all of the following:
> 
> 1. Train dragons to exalt for profit, or to help your flight during dominance pushes. There are very low chances of getting a few gems along with treasure when exalting. Trained and stoned lvl25s _highly_ recommended for this, but not _absolutely_ necessary.
> 
> 2. Sell any valuable drops you get from Coli in the AH or forums, like Swipp items, certain familiars, apparel, battle stones, crates, even food, because they pile up. During festival weeks, monsters that correspond with the current festival's flight also drop festival currency, with which you can exchange special festival items that, more often than not, will retire and therefore rise in price over time. You also get a chance of being dropped skin or accent chests, which will also retire after the festival's over. It's better to have some lvl25s for this since you'll get more drops faster.
> 
> 3. Any other drops that can't be used for Swipp or Baldwin and pretty much have no in-game use can be autosold from your hoard for a bit of extra cash.
> 
> tl;dr Yes, please get some lvl25s as soon as you can. It's a good time/money investment.



I was thinking the exact same thing as Tae last night, thanks for the info Luminescence! I only got started in the coli yesterday as the only way my PC will load it is using the safemode link. My three dregs are only level 5 at the mo and I don't seem to of gotten any drops of value so far (although the food is handy). I assumed the drops would get better the higher level the training grounds. I'll keep at it anyway!

Also a general question for everyone (and apologies in advance if it sounds dumb): I've been mucking around in the scrying workshop figuring out what I like and don't like, and I just assume that everyone else has their own individual tastes, so there's no 'good' dragon and 'bad' dragon so to speak. I'm not keen on quite a few of the genes and some of the breeds, and therefore don't want to waste time and money on having any of them in my clan. Does anyone else do this, or do you prefer to have a bit of everything?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Trickilicky said:


> Also a general question for everyone (and apologies in advance if it sounds dumb): I've been mucking around in the scrying workshop figuring out what I like and don't like, and I just assume that everyone else has their own individual tastes, so there's no 'good' dragon and 'bad' dragon so to speak. I'm not keen on quite a few of the genes and some of the breeds, and therefore don't want to waste time and money on having any of them in my clan. Does anyone else do this, or do you prefer to have a bit of everything?


I try to have all dragons and genes in my clan to make it more full (I dunno what the wordis at the moment xD). It gets boring seeing clans that's have a bunch of imps and they're all cryface. Some genes I don't like but there are colors that look really good with some genes so maybe just go for that? 

You can always just cover it up with apparel or skins/accents


----------



## Alienfish

You grabbed a Sentry Squawker from the pile.

finally some nice stuff aside from the food lol XD


----------



## Alienfish

i think i joined the dark side aka. circuit  couldn't resist her tho.

also about coli, it is really slow unless you were lucky as I and could get two 25's pretty easy early on.. But yeah once you get into the groove and start doing the higher levels it's more easy and fun and you get more cool stuff :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bought this little eyeburner right here.




I'm trying to find him a mate with a slightly different colors so they can make a nice variety of bebes


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bought this little eyeburner right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find him a mate with a slightly different colors so they can make a nice variety of bebes



how did i not find that lel xD grats!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> how did i not find that lel xD grats!



There are a few of his siblings on market with same colors, also a few Imps with same colors right meow.
ALSO bought his GF


----------



## Xanarcah

Trickilicky said:


> Also a general question for everyone (and apologies in advance if it sounds dumb): I've been mucking around in the scrying workshop figuring out what I like and don't like, and I just assume that everyone else has their own individual tastes, so there's no 'good' dragon and 'bad' dragon so to speak. I'm not keen on quite a few of the genes and some of the breeds, and therefore don't want to waste time and money on having any of them in my clan. Does anyone else do this, or do you prefer to have a bit of everything?



You've got it exactly right. : D all dragons are subjective, and their beauty is based on users' taste. I think the majority of users do this, because what's the point of having dragons you don't like in your lair, taking up space and eating all your food? Might as well get what you like, whether that's only a few genes/breeds or a little of everything. I personally have a large number of Imps and Skydancers. Some friends of mine have almost entire lairs of Coatls and Wildclaws. 

It's pretty comparable to a village in ACNL. Why go out of your way to get villagers you think are obnoxious and plant flowers you think are ugly? Best to make your town what you think is most pleasing.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There are a few of his siblings on market with same colors, also a few Imps with same colors right meow.
> ALSO bought his GF



aw yisa lisa frank dergs  and cool i need to grind coli.

and p much @Xan... I like imps a lot because they have a classic dragon style over them, but yeah i got other breeds as well


----------



## lolparrot

I'm trying to level up one of my dragons to 25. 
This stuff is hardcore. How do people do this? lol


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Have this pc if anyone wants it



omg so pretty.. once i have room can i have her?


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> I'm trying to level up one of my dragons to 25.
> This stuff is hardcore. How do people do this? lol



grind like a freak til they go there C:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> grind like a freak til they go there C:



This, essentially. 

Make your windows small so two can fit in your screen and watch a movie while you grind or something. I coli on the bus on my phone, personally, because even the most tedious tasks are interesting on the bus.


----------



## Trickilicky

Xanarcah said:


> You've got it exactly right. : D all dragons are subjective, and their beauty is based on users' taste. I think the majority of users do this, because what's the point of having dragons you don't like in your lair, taking up space and eating all your food? Might as well get what you like, whether that's only a few genes/breeds or a little of everything. I personally have a large number of Imps and Skydancers. Some friends of mine have almost entire lairs of Coatls and Wildclaws.
> 
> It's pretty comparable to a village in ACNL. Why go out of your way to get villagers you think are obnoxious and plant flowers you think are ugly? Best to make your town what you think is most pleasing.



Thanks Xan and everyone for thoughts, I really appreciate it! I didn't want to miss out on any of the experience, and I'm still learning sooooo much, but at the same time I sort of want to play the game my own way. My taste is sort of wild/natural-looking, so I'm very keen on bar/vipera/clown/tiger. Fae especially I think are fantastic for those genes, I know they're one of the most common species, but they tick all my boxes! I keep frogs, axolotls and a snake in real life, and I'd love to make some similar looking dragons. Here are my two faves in my lair:



Spoiler: Newt












Spoiler: Minnow










Anyway, I'm really glad I joined up, I'm having a lot of fun so far! I'm not very good at starting new things, I always find it pretty daunting, but having fellow TBTers there with me is so great! 

How are you other new players getting on so far?


----------



## Alienfish

Glimmer fae?? Nice buy there 

Yeah, ahah just ask if you wonder something and people are pretty helpful on the forums as well over at FR


----------



## Trickilicky

Moko said:


> Glimmer fae?? Nice buy there
> 
> Yeah, ahah just ask if you wonder something and people are pretty helpful on the forums as well over at FR



Yeah she was quite expensive...but honestly I was powerless to resist..even her eyes were perfect! I've set myself a buying limit for dragons now though lolomfgggg. But she was just what I was looking for. Probably going to end up with a lair full of froggy-looking fae but they are so cute <3 

I've met some nice people already on FR, and combined with you guys, I feel like I've had a really great start! I am reading a lot of guides and stuff to try to help teach myself a few things. One thing I will ask while I'm here if that's okay: is there a way to find out the percentage of which genes might get passed down? Someone sent me a breeding card a few days ago with percentages on, is that a feature I've missed on the site?


----------



## Luminescence

I just wish I had more friends in my flight to dom with. ):

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Thanks Xan and everyone for thoughts, I really appreciate it! I didn't want to miss out on any of the experience, and I'm still learning sooooo much, but at the same time I sort of want to play the game my own way. My taste is sort of wild/natural-looking, so I'm very keen on bar/vipera/clown/tiger. Fae especially I think are fantastic for those genes, I know they're one of the most common species, but they tick all my boxes! I keep frogs, axolotls and a snake in real life, and I'd love to make some similar looking dragons. Here are my two faves in my lair:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Newt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Minnow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm really glad I joined up, I'm having a lot of fun so far! I'm not very good at starting new things, I always find it pretty daunting, but having fellow TBTers there with me is so great!
> 
> How are you other new players getting on so far?



I'm not particularly fond of faes, but those two look really cute! Nature-themed dragons are all super cute. I think you'd be interested in tree spirals as well, if you haven't taken a look at them already? I have a friend in Nature who loves them to death and somehow managed two collections of rainbow-coloured ones SOON I WILL MAKE HER GET PASTEL TREES I'M SO EXCITED.


----------



## lolparrot

Nice fae! I'm trying to save up to buy a glimmer dragon haha.




I've got this pretty guy here but his name is Taurine, which is a supplement if I recall correctly. I'll probably rename him soon. This is the dragon I'm trying to level to 25 too.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> omg so pretty.. once i have room can i have her?



Yep! Just send a cr to ObeseMudkipz when you have space


----------



## lolparrot

Also found this.
It's unlisted so I hope whoever made this is cool with me posting it lol


----------



## inkling

im sad. i want to play flight rising but registration is closed


----------



## Alienfish

Trickilicky said:


> Yeah she was quite expensive...but honestly I was powerless to resist..even her eyes were perfect! I've set myself a buying limit for dragons now though lolomfgggg. But she was just what I was looking for. Probably going to end up with a lair full of froggy-looking fae but they are so cute <3
> 
> I've met some nice people already on FR, and combined with you guys, I feel like I've had a really great start! I am reading a lot of guides and stuff to try to help teach myself a few things. One thing I will ask while I'm here if that's okay: is there a way to find out the percentage of which genes might get passed down? Someone sent me a breeding card a few days ago with percentages on, is that a feature I've missed on the site?



Yeah I have two glimmer (as well as two piepaint guys) and they were quite expensive for the pairs BUT THEM BEB DREGS <3

I think I have one fae that was p much XXX with plague eyes that I snatched before and I like it so much, it's a reference to a film I like a lot too 

as for the %, I don't know really so someone better than me should answer that


----------



## Xanarcah

Breed and genes guide ~


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1123974


----------



## Trickilicky

Luminescence said:


> I'm not particularly fond of faes, but those two look really cute! Nature-themed dragons are all super cute. I think you'd be interested in tree spirals as well, if you haven't taken a look at them already? I have a friend in Nature who loves them to death and somehow managed two collections of rainbow-coloured ones SOON I WILL MAKE HER GET PASTEL TREES I'M SO EXCITED.



I looked up tree spirals...yeah so I want all those too >< !!!! After my froggy-fae projects I'll have something to move on to if I get the hang of it all.



Xanarcah said:


> Breed and genes guide ~
> 
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1123974



Two hours later and I'm still reading up! So useful though... *rubs hands together in glee* a big yey for (dragon) baby-making!!


----------



## Alienfish

Nice lookin' guide, thanks 

Hehe, I get what you mean with wanting dergs.. I'm like good girl hippieturt now go save

*WILD AWESOME DERG APPEARS*

-clicks buy-

.... nooooo


----------



## Trickilicky

Moko said:


> Nice lookin' guide, thanks
> 
> Hehe, I get what you mean with wanting dergs.. I'm like good girl hippieturt now go save
> 
> *WILD AWESOME DERG APPEARS*
> 
> -clicks buy-
> 
> .... nooooo



I knowwww, it's the worst! I tell myself that it's okay to buy because there are quite a few breeds I don't like...which somehow means more room for the ones I do like?!! It makes sense somehow, I know it ><


----------



## cheezyfries

Trickilicky said:


> I looked up tree spirals...yeah so I want all those too >< !!!! After my froggy-fae projects I'll have something to move on to if I get the hang of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours later and I'm still reading up! So useful though... *rubs hands together in glee* a big yey for (dragon) baby-making!!



oo where are the tree spirals? i tried searching them up but couldn't find them.. also does anyone know if their flight is conquesting the first week of september? i was wondering if lightning's going to have a battle or it'll just be us haha


----------



## Trickilicky

cheezyfries said:


> oo where are the tree spirals? i tried searching them up but couldn't find them.. also does anyone know if their flight is conquesting the first week of september? i was wondering if lightning's going to have a battle or it'll just be us haha



I looked under some old FR threads and found some pics people had posted, had to trawl through a bit. Here's some links, to the ones I bookmarked.

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6384029

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=12448580

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1434090


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> oo where are the tree spirals? i tried searching them up but couldn't find them.. also does anyone know if their flight is conquesting the first week of september? i was wondering if lightning's going to have a battle or it'll just be us haha



By first week, do you mean Aug 30 - Sept 5, or the week after? Because the first is Ice vs Plague, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> I looked under some old FR threads and found some pics people had posted, had to trawl through a bit. Here's some links, to the ones I bookmarked.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6384029
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=12448580
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1434090



[whispers] Get all the brown ripple, all of them.


----------



## Trickilicky

inkling said:


> im sad. i want to play flight rising but registration is closed



Ah that sucks, I hope you don't have to wait long for the next registration window!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> [whispers] Get all the brown ripple, all of them.



Haha, I'm going to have a lair full of frogs and trees I can see it now!


----------



## Luminescence

Trickilicky said:


> Haha, I'm going to have a lair full of frogs and trees I can see it now!


I'm 120% sure your lair will look beautiful! *u*


And posting these just for reference to also answer cheezy. My friend dressed up her tree spirals so you can't really see the cute ripple underneath all that apparel, but she also has some cute tree/shrub guardians~


----------



## JellyDitto

So I'm thinking of selling my fr account for tbt under the condition that you dont exalt or sell my dragons and just leave them be and never do anything to get rid of them. my lair is here http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=178784 . I can also post pictures of the items in my hoard if anyone would like that. So I guess I'll just take offers now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

anyone want to buy 15K?

Yessss finally got my crate to sell but I'm low 100 gems


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> By first week, do you mean Aug 30 - Sept 5, or the week after? Because the first is Ice vs Plague, lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> [whispers] Get all the brown ripple, all of them.



oops i mean sep 6-12, i believe that's when lightning's conquesting next! wouldn't want to be caught up in that sure to be heated dom battle haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> I'm 120% sure your lair will look beautiful! *u*
> 
> 
> And posting these just for reference to also answer cheezy. My friend dressed up her tree spirals so you can't really see the cute ripple underneath all that apparel, but she also has some cute tree/shrub guardians~



ahh so pretty i love that guardian with the leafy gladeboughs (i think that's what they're called)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> I looked under some old FR threads and found some pics people had posted, had to trawl through a bit. Here's some links, to the ones I bookmarked.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=6384029
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=12448580
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1434090



omg idk why those would get exalted because they're so pretty haha now i'll have to keep an eye out for them!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oops i mean sep 6-12, i believe that's when lightning's conquesting next! wouldn't want to be caught up in that sure to be heated dom battle haha



Okay, good, I was gonna have a heart attack if our big battle was going to suddenly turn into a 3way. XD; 

I haven't heard of anyone else going for that week.


----------



## Luminescence

Xanarcah said:


> Okay, good, I was gonna have a heart attack if our big battle was going to suddenly turn into a 3way. XD;
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone else going for that week.



That would've made me laugh so much tbh. Lightning just coming in with some sparks and badass special effects and #surprise!

But no, I haven't heard of any other flights pushing that week either.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and also my friend is super happy you like her dragons. <3


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> That would've made me laugh so much tbh. Lightning just coming in with some sparks and badass special effects and #surprise!
> 
> But no, I haven't heard of any other flights pushing that week either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and also my friend is super happy you like her dragons. <3



#shiasurprise 
hahah i hope that someone's conquesting against us, a battle sounds like it'd be pretty fun to have! is this plague vs. ice battle an annual thing, and if so does the event have a name? i'm kinda excited haha, i think i'll snipe for raffle for one flight and sell to another.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> #shiasurprise
> hahah i hope that someone's conquesting against us, a battle sounds like it'd be pretty fun to have! is this plague vs. ice battle an annual thing, and if so does the event have a name? i'm kinda excited haha, i think i'll snipe for raffle for one flight and sell to another.



I'm pretty sure it's not an annual thing, plague just got really antsy and tired of somehow managing to choose weeks where there was no one else conquesting and decided to hold a poll to see which flights we should challenge. Light was our #1 pick, but we voted like, the month before the Jubilee, which is way too close in proximity to have a large-scale battle with them. So we went with our #2 choice, Ice.


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> #shiasurprise
> hahah i hope that someone's conquesting against us, a battle sounds like it'd be pretty fun to have! is this plague vs. ice battle an annual thing, and if so does the event have a name? i'm kinda excited haha, i think i'll snipe for raffle for one flight and sell to another.



#shiasurprise indeed

From what I've been able to gather, there was one last year too, but I don't think it's a yearly tradition per se?  Plague won last time iirc. I haven't seen any official names, but in ice we refer to it as IvP and I've also seen someone dub it "Freeze the Cold Germs," which I think is absolutely adorable. As for the raffle, it's actually been agreed that neither plague nor ice would hold out-of-flight raffles so that might not be quite possible, but there _will_ be buy threads. I have to admit this is my first dom battle too so I'm super excited, and terrified!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not an annual thing, plague just got really antsy and tired of somehow managing to choose weeks where there was no one else conquesting and decided to hold a poll to see which flights we should challenge. Light was our #1 pick, but we voted like, the month before the Jubilee, which is way too close in proximity to have a large-scale battle with them. So we went with our #2 choice, Ice.



Ooh I didn't know that side, but I guess it's funny since Ice also organizes yearly conquest pushes in July, haha. Either way, this will be fun~


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> #shiasurprise indeed
> 
> From what I've been able to gather, there was one last year too, but I don't think it's a yearly tradition per se?  Plague won last time iirc. I haven't seen any official names, but in ice we refer to it as IvP and I've also seen someone dub it "Freeze the Cold Germs," which I think is absolutely adorable. As for the raffle, it's actually been agreed that neither plague nor ice would hold out-of-flight raffles so that might not be quite possible, but there _will_ be buy threads. I have to admit this is my first dom battle too so I'm super excited, and terrified!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I didn't know that side, but I guess it's funny since Ice also organizes yearly conquest pushes in July, haha. Either way, this will be fun~



Haha, Dom battles are terrifying and a lot of fun. : D I've been trying to get my lair organized so I can get ready for the big battle. 

I take it you're in Ice?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hope I can more lair space before this dom battle so I can level a bunch of 25's


----------



## brutalitea

Luminescence said:


> While the Fairgrounds are a much more straightforward method (play, earn money, celebrate) of obtaining treasure, Coli farming is generally faster since you get to do either or all of the following:
> 
> 1. Train dragons to exalt for profit, or to help your flight during dominance pushes. There are very low chances of getting a few gems along with treasure when exalting. Trained and stoned lvl25s _highly_ recommended for this, but not _absolutely_ necessary.
> 
> 2. Sell any valuable drops you get from Coli in the AH or forums, like Swipp items, certain familiars, apparel, battle stones, crates, even food, because they pile up. During festival weeks, monsters that correspond with the current festival's flight also drop festival currency, with which you can exchange special festival items that, more often than not, will retire and therefore rise in price over time. You also get a chance of being dropped skin or accent chests, which will also retire after the festival's over. It's better to have some lvl25s for this since you'll get more drops faster.
> 
> 3. Any other drops that can't be used for Swipp or Baldwin and pretty much have no in-game use can be autosold from your hoard for a bit of extra cash.
> 
> tl;dr Yes, please get some lvl25s as soon as you can. It's a good time/money investment.



Ah yes I discovered point 3 last week or so. 

I'm trying to level up my own dragons instead of borrowing. Right now my team of 3 are all level 13. So hard when I'm not invested enough to spend hours on this game lol. 

Aaaand I just realized I wasted 4k treasure buying an item from the marketplace instead of AH. /headdesk/

I hatched babies today after rollover.



Spoiler




















Breeding a male imp and a female noc now. 3 eggs in the nest. I have 2 other females RTB but no males RTB. Sigh.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got bored so I decided to buy another scatter scroll and scroll my progen. This is what I got




I dunno how I'm going to gene him but I know I have 3 projects I haven't even started yet xD


----------



## Alienfish

Luminescence said:


> I'm 120% sure your lair will look beautiful! *u*
> 
> 
> And posting these just for reference to also answer cheezy. My friend dressed up her tree spirals so you can't really see the cute ripple underneath all that apparel, but she also has some cute tree/shrub guardians~



that treehippie

shsdgdsf

do want

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Ishilien  that's it.. lovely apparel!)


----------



## lolparrot

Some people actually like my Snapple Snappers and it feels kinda weird lol


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> Some people actually like my Snapple Snappers and it feels kinda weird lol



Aw, they can be cute in some colors but.. ah idk I should probably get one hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -







that name

had to buy sorry xD


----------



## lolparrot

ULTRAMARINE
the most ultra


----------



## Alienfish

not sorry she's kawaii desu af

- - - Post Merge - - -

yass warhammer ref 24*7


----------



## Xanarcah

Most Kawaii


----------



## Alienfish

yes im gonna marry lelele


----------



## lolparrot

Just spent all my cash on a Cranberry Raspberry Snapple Snapper. Found it on the AH.




literally so proud lmao


----------



## Alienfish

ommggg that glimmer *-*

cant buy more turt dergs atm cause hatchlings tomorrow but yeah  noice


----------



## cheezyfries

dies because somebody donated a light sprite to the lightning out of flight raffle and i really wish i had a shot at getting it haha, the sprite might not be used this raffle, but it probably will the next time we have a heated battle..

- - - Post Merge - - -



lolparrot said:


> Just spent all my cash on a Cranberry Raspberry Snapple Snapper. Found it on the AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally so proud lmao



ahh you're making me want to go on a quest to get all the snappers with glimmer and give them the scroll of eternal youth, so cuteee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> #shiasurprise indeed
> 
> From what I've been able to gather, there was one last year too, but I don't think it's a yearly tradition per se?  Plague won last time iirc. I haven't seen any official names, but in ice we refer to it as IvP and I've also seen someone dub it "Freeze the Cold Germs," which I think is absolutely adorable. As for the raffle, it's actually been agreed that neither plague nor ice would hold out-of-flight raffles so that might not be quite possible, but there _will_ be buy threads. I have to admit this is my first dom battle too so I'm super excited, and terrified!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I didn't know that side, but I guess it's funny since Ice also organizes yearly conquest pushes in July, haha. Either way, this will be fun~



ooh i love "freeze the germs"! aw that sucks that there won't be any OOF, but i guess this means that the buying prices could possibly skyrocket like they did in the nature vs light battle? ah this will definitely be a fun battle, and i'm not even in either flight!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not an annual thing, plague just got really antsy and tired of somehow managing to choose weeks where there was no one else conquesting and decided to hold a poll to see which flights we should challenge. Light was our #1 pick, but we voted like, the month before the Jubilee, which is way too close in proximity to have a large-scale battle with them. So we went with our #2 choice, Ice.



oh i was just wondering haha, if it was like the light vs nature battle but idk if that was planned either XD that's pretty cool, i need to get more involved with lightning dom, it'd be nice to profit push the week before a festival to get those gathering turns


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> dies because somebody donated a light sprite to the lightning out of flight raffle and i really wish i had a shot at getting it haha, the sprite might not be used this raffle, but it probably will the next time we have a heated battle..
> 
> oh i was just wondering haha, if it was like the light vs nature battle but idk if that was planned either XD that's pretty cool, i need to get more involved with lightning dom, it'd be nice to profit push the week before a festival to get those gathering turns



Oh, wow, that's a really impressive donation. o: I'm kind of hoping you guys have competition so it'll come out. xD; 

Someone in Dom Watch from Nature actually answered that question, here's their answer:




			
				Nelsothy	 said:
			
		

> Back when we were voting on a week to push, we did try to pick one that wouldn't have too much competition, but then we discovered that... Shadow, I believe? was planning to push that week. We moved the date, and then Light decided to push this week! There was some discussion about pushing our date back further, but in the end we decided that we couldn't keep running from every flight that would pose a challenge.



http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1536009/121


----------



## Luminescence

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, Dom battles are terrifying and a lot of fun. : D I've been trying to get my lair organized so I can get ready for the big battle.
> 
> I take it you're in Ice?



Yes, I am! Admittedly not as active as I would like to due to real life limitations, but I do what I can haha. I imagine you're more into it if you're organizing your lair for it as well? Good luck, and may the more dedicated flight win. <3




Moko said:


> that treehippie
> 
> shsdgdsf
> 
> do want
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ( Ishilien  that's it.. lovely apparel!)



<3
(luckily her colours/genes/breed/apparel aren't too expensive huh)





lolparrot said:


> Just spent all my cash on a Cranberry Raspberry Snapple Snapper. Found it on the AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally so proud lmao



Omg so much love for baby snappers look at that babu so precious.




cheezyfries said:


> ooh i love "freeze the germs"! aw that sucks that there won't be any OOF, but i guess this means that the buying prices could possibly skyrocket like they did in the nature vs light battle? ah this will definitely be a fun battle, and i'm not even in either flight!



Right? I love it when flights use adorable puns fitting for their own flights!

I can't say for sure how fodder prices will be during the battle, but I think there _being_ two raffles with really good prizes simultaneously also contributed to the skyrocketing prices from last week. Not only nature and light were sniping dragons, but also members from other flights looking for profit, and maybe even some others preparing for the multiple upcoming pushes. Without raffles, not as many people from other flights will be actively looking to snipe for a chance at the a raffle's prizes, either due to sheer disinterest or waiting for the prices to go down later, so that might or might not counter the higher prices that Ice and Plague would be willing to buy fodder at.


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> Yes, I am! Admittedly not as active as I would like to due to real life limitations, but I do what I can haha. I imagine you're more into it if you're organizing your lair for it as well? Good luck, and may the more dedicated flight win. <3
> 
> I can't say for sure how fodder prices will be during the battle, but I think there _being_ two raffles with really good prizes simultaneously also contributed to the skyrocketing prices from last week. Not only nature and light were sniping dragons, but also members from other flights looking for profit, and maybe even some others preparing for the multiple upcoming pushes. Without raffles, not as many people from other flights will be actively looking to snipe for a chance at the a raffle's prizes, either due to sheer disinterest or waiting for the prices to go down later, so that might or might not counter the higher prices that Ice and Plague would be willing to buy fodder at.


I might be? I really love Dominance battles. I've purged enough to have around 25 free spaces for our battle (which is a lot for me, usually it's full lair and no space for hatchlings). Cheers to a good fight and yes, let the flight with the most dedication come out on top! : D 

I don't have a good thread to showcase Ice's buying prices on hand right now, but here's plague's from the end of our last Dom push against Fire when we were going for two weeks in a row:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1487535

It's higher than either Light or Nature went last week, for reference.


----------



## Alienfish

True that, I loved worked on my Mori derg, talk about lucky imp find :3

Yeah I def need to get my snapper a m8 when i'm done hatching that nest tomorrow :3


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, wow, that's a really impressive donation. o: I'm kind of hoping you guys have competition so it'll come out. xD;
> 
> Someone in Dom Watch from Nature actually answered that question, here's their answer:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1536009/121



haha i think we have most of the other sprites as well, but i might be wrong. i do know that we have the plague one! thanks for finding that for me, and i think that it's cool that flight's poll to see who they want to face off, now i just need to find lightning's!


----------



## brutalitea

lolparrot said:


> Just spent all my cash on a Cranberry Raspberry Snapple Snapper. Found it on the AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally so proud lmao



wow that's really cute.

OMG I just found an unhatched Light egg while scavenging. Amazing.


----------



## lolparrot

nice catch! I got a unhatched water get from the coli once lol.
also my computer blue screened once again in the coli. I'm gonna look into it more this time.


----------



## Alienfish

Damn, BSOD for that must be something really bad then  I only had that on my old laptop but that was because it refused to update properly.

Grats on the egg. I haven't got one since that Plague egg but hopefully with the Fire event thing coming up that will change 

Boring hatchlings for that matter, they went straight to Glademama...

And I love how piepaints looks in adult form on imps <3


----------



## lolparrot

I wish I could afford all the new genes. They're so pretty ;-;
Anyways, I gotta go check up on my driver updates and see what's up. Hopefully I can go to the coliseum again.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, and make sure windows updates and whatever browser plugins you have is up to date. and yeah always a good idea to check your graphics/cpu drivers 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And gonna see if I can find dat Ultramarine a mate so I can jav them woohoo whenever lol


----------



## Kiikay

squuueeeeee yay new flower accent <3<3


----------



## Alienfish

sweeeet, grats 






found that snapper missus a m8 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

FRICK THERE IS A SEA TURT ACCENT I NEED THAT NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

sdjhsdghjdsf my fr life is ruined lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> sweeeet, grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found that snapper missus a m8 <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> FRICK THERE IS A SEA TURT ACCENT I NEED THAT NOW
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sdjhsdghjdsf my fr life is ruined lol



There are like 4 sea turtle accents out, actually. For imp and Wildclaws. I think loddie makes them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> squuueeeeee yay new flower accent <3<3



I love how that looks. o: So niiice~


----------



## Alienfish

yeaaah but the snapper looks soo good though ;o;

damn me

- - - Post Merge - - -

the imp looked good too with the right colors 

dfdfhg


----------



## Irarina

Xan (or anyone) can give me the link to Elemental chart for weakness and stronger? I want to train a mage but not sure which is the best element.


----------



## Alienfish

http://imgur.com/gallery/lk0js

here ye go


----------



## Irarina

Moko said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/lk0js
> 
> here ye go



Thanks so much ^^


----------



## Alienfish

no problems 


//brb drooling over sea turts 5ever


----------



## Xanarcah

Irarina said:


> Xan (or anyone) can give me the link to Elemental chart for weakness and stronger? I want to train a mage but not sure which is the best element.



A mage for the workshop? Go with wind or ice. I have the link for the big mage guide at home, but I'm at work right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I think it was this one

http://anonrising.dreamwidth.org/4988.html?thread=18982268


----------



## Alienfish

sweet thread, maybe i should do that sometime when i jav more treas


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> A mage for the workshop? Go with wind or ice. I have the link for the big mage guide at home, but I'm at work right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I think it was this one
> 
> http://anonrising.dreamwidth.org/4988.html?thread=18982268



Yayy thanks so much Xan! I think I will train a Wind mage then ^^


----------



## cheezyfries

since i'm running out of lair space and need monies so i can expand it, i'll sell / giveaway some of my dragons! let me know which ones you're interested in and i'll see if i can give them to you at a cheapish price ^^

lair


----------



## Alienfish

wish i had more space, so many pretty dergs! gl rehoming


----------



## brutalitea

I have a question, how do you know when a dom battle is going to happen? is there some sort of calendar?

I've decided I want the Sunbeam Sentinel accent for my clan's leader. Just gotta hold myself back from buying more dragons... (still looking for a Coatl female, Skydancer male, Pearlcatcher male, and a Noc male)


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> I have a question, how do you know when a dom battle is going to happen? is there some sort of calendar?
> 
> I've decided I want the Sunbeam Sentinel accent for my clan's leader. Just gotta hold myself back from buying more dragons... (still looking for a Coatl female, Skydancer male, Pearlcatcher male, and a Noc male)



There isnt really a calendar. Usually dom leaders decide!

That is a niceee accent!


----------



## Trickilicky

Here's a random question: does the coli have any background music? I figured it would have since the fairground games do, but all I get is silence. Is that normal or it it my PC? I have to use the safetymode link to access the coli. 
I got so bored that last night I put the Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords soundtrack on, just to get me in that fantasy fighting mode


----------



## Alienfish

No, it doesn't. I actually never thought of it would music per se since I usually multitask or have other music on


----------



## Irarina

Trickilicky said:


> Here's a random question: does the coli have any background music? I figured it would have since the fairground games do, but all I get is silence. Is that normal or it it my PC? I have to use the safetymode link to access the coli.
> I got so bored that last night I put the Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords soundtrack on, just to get me in that fantasy fighting mode



I coli while watching my favourite MVs. Nowadays I start to watch my favourite drama while coli xD


----------



## Trickilicky

Because I'm so new at the game, I can't take my eyes off the screen as I'm trying to follow a guide at the same time! Hopefully once I've got my farming team to lev 25 and I'm used to everything, I'll be able to watch TV or something. I'm sure the coliseum novelty will of worn off by then 

This is my exciting news of the day: I found an unhatched water egg in the coli today!!!!!!!! I even took a screenshot because I was so excited! haha. I can't decide whether to hatch it or swap it for another unhatched egg. Going to resist the urge for now and crack on grinding..so tempting though


----------



## lolparrot

Just bought this super cute Jawbreaker colored nocturne




Now I just need to find a good mate for her


----------



## FancyThat

lolparrot said:


> Just bought this super cute Jawbreaker colored nocturne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find a good mate for her



That is so cute! Very good find :3.


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> wish i had more space, so many pretty dergs! gl rehoming



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> since i'm running out of lair space and need monies so i can expand it, i'll sell / giveaway some of my dragons! let me know which ones you're interested in and i'll see if i can give them to you at a cheapish price ^^
> 
> lair



bump!


----------



## Elo

Man, I haven't played in a while, I should probably get back into FR.  ._.;


----------



## tamagotchi

hello friends i am breeding for my dream dragon !!






if anyone sees/has a male coatl (or wc) that has primary/tertiary of rose, pink or magenta with a secondary of a color near lavender (thistle, violet etc) with shimmer/gembond (any primary gene is ok) that would be!!! rad!!! boy!!


anyways yay fire festival soon :^)


----------



## Peisinoe

tamagotchi said:


> hello friends i am breeding for my dream dragon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone sees/has a male coatl (or wc) that has primary/tertiary of rose, pink or magenta with a secondary of a color near lavender (thistle, violet etc) with shimmer/gembond (any primary gene is ok) that would be!!! rad!!! boy!!
> 
> 
> anyways yay fire festival soon :^)




ooooo rose/lav/rose is a semi rare pastel combo last time i checked a few months ago lol.

I have a breeding pair that will give you rose/lave/rose! its in the works atm lol should be done next week ish

- - - Post Merge - - -

its a wcXcoatl pair irishim gem/okapi


----------



## Xanarcah

tamagotchi said:


> hello friends i am breeding for my dream dragon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone sees/has a male coatl (or wc) that has primary/tertiary of rose, pink or magenta with a secondary of a color near lavender (thistle, violet etc) with shimmer/gembond (any primary gene is ok) that would be!!! rad!!! boy!!
> 
> 
> anyways yay fire festival soon :^)



I was sitting here thinking how familiar those colors sounded and then it hit me... 





My friend's AmericanBeauty and AmericanPsycho pair was originally put together to hit that exact color combo. The pair's RTb this week, maybe hop on the pinglist?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Grinding that Coli like it's nobodies business, trying to get a good team up to at least 17 before having to give these rental derg back. That's one thing Plague has going for them, really great rental dreg service! They're super fast to get them to you, and all the people who I've rented from were really nice and awesome!


----------



## Luminescence

My friend just bought a galaxy dragon and NOW I'M HIT WITH THE REALIZATION THAT PEOPLE ARE FINALLY BREEDING PRETTY GLIMMER GALAXY DRAGONS I MISSED MY CHANCE but I messaged the breeder in case their dragons hatch a similar glimmer baby in the following months.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Grinding that Coli like it's nobodies business, trying to get a good team up to at least 17 before having to give these rental derg back. That's one thing Plague has going for them, really great rental dreg service! They're super fast to get them to you, and all the people who I've rented from were really nice and awesome!



Our rental service also has the best name, just saying. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> My friend just bought a galaxy dragon and NOW I'M HIT WITH THE REALIZATION THAT PEOPLE ARE FINALLY BREEDING PRETTY GLIMMER GALAXY DRAGONS I MISSED MY CHANCE but I messaged the breeder in case their dragons hatch a similar glimmer baby in the following months.



I'm so excited that Galaxy dragons are a thing now, no accents required! 

You should breed some anyway~


----------



## Luminescence

Oooh, what's plague's rental service called?

Yeeess, they're so, so gorgeous. <3 i'm still really glad that those accents exist though because they can add another layer of detail to certain parts of the already shiny and gorgeous babies! And... I actually don't think I'd ever be able to breed any of my galaxy dragons. They will forever be trophies in all senses, rip my wallet.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Luminescence said:


> Oooh, what's plague's rental service called?
> 
> Yeeess, they're so, so gorgeous. <3 i'm still really glad that those accents exist though because they can add another layer of detail to certain parts of the already shiny and gorgeous babies! And... I actually don't think I'd ever be able to breed any of my galaxy dragons. They will forever be trophies in all senses, rip my wallet.



ZipDergs. It's really fast and awesome, and all the people are super awesome. I've rented from there three times now and everyone's been awesome!


----------



## tamagotchi

Peisinoe said:


> ooooo rose/lav/rose is a semi rare pastel combo last time i checked a few months ago lol.
> 
> I have a breeding pair that will give you rose/lave/rose! its in the works atm lol should be done next week ish
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its a wcXcoatl pair irishim gem/okapi



yeah, i rlly thought it wouldve been more popular bc its really pretty!! i was disappointed when i saw there were no rose/lav/rose's in the AH a few days ago lol

Yes!! i would definitely love a baby from them if they give a male gembond baby!!



Xanarcah said:


> I was sitting here thinking how familiar those colors sounded and then it hit me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's AmericanBeauty and AmericanPsycho pair was originally put together to hit that exact color combo. The pair's RTb this week, maybe hop on the pinglist?



definitely gonna ask to be on that ping list, yes omg. thank you for the link!! hope they get lavender lol


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> ZipDergs. It's really fast and awesome, and all the people are super awesome. I've rented from there three times now and everyone's been awesome!


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


>




10/10 advertising


----------



## brutalitea

I'm going to need more one million treasure to get all the apparel, genes, and scrolls I want. Ouch.

I have a question! I have 3 level 14 dergs but it's excruciatingly slow leveling them up in Coli. Would it be faster if I borrow, say, 2 level 25s from someone and put one of my level 14s + the 2 level 25s into a party and went through Coli? Is that how people train quickly?


----------



## Irarina

Tae said:


> I'm going to need more one million treasure to get all the apparel, genes, and scrolls I want. Ouch.
> 
> I have a question! I have 3 level 14 dergs but it's excruciatingly slow leveling them up in Coli. Would it be faster if I borrow, say, 2 level 25s from someone and put one of my level 14s + the 2 level 25s into a party and went through Coli? Is that how people train quickly?



Yes it will be much faster. I suggest to go to Kelp Bed or Mire.


----------



## Astro0

okay so i found this derg for exalt prices and i don't have room for her but would anyone like to trade for adult fodder?? she's so pretty


----------



## Alienfish

time for lair upgrades n ****s ugh

nice derg but yeah i'm outta spaaace 

- - - Post Merge - - -






up for free grabs just send me a cr (HippieTurt)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ech it's be nice if i could get that lair upgrade but 175k with the dom discount uuuugh


----------



## Alienfish

Oh and if anyone need to exchange gems for treasure I have 178 gems atm :3






also my little cow-mander grew up <3


----------



## Alienfish

anyways gonna exalt the hatchling i guess i need the space


----------



## Luminescence

KaydeeKrunk said:


> ZipDergs. It's really fast and awesome, and all the people are super awesome. I've rented from there three times now and everyone's been awesome!





Xanarcah said:


>



Whoa omg you even have an official logo, that's absolutely adorable (that Plaguemama head). <3




Moko said:


> Oh and if anyone need to exchange gems for treasure I have 178 gems atm :3



What's your gem to treasure rate?


----------



## Alienfish

@Lumi  I don't really, if you/someone has a good ratio I can take it from there.. I don't really need gems meow lol

but idk 1:500-600 is alright by me


----------



## Alienfish

Got them sold, someone had a thread who was online and their ratio was good.

Glad I could upgrade my lair while I still have the discount


----------



## Kiikay

Selling for 25k






- - - Post Merge - - -

Selling for 50k


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> Whoa omg you even have an official logo, that's absolutely adorable (that Plaguemama head). <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your gem to treasure rate?



Plague artists are crazy creative and talented. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

My zombie girl finally grew up!






Gonna wait till after work to give her genes and change her into a WC, I'm so excited ~ I bought her an accent already too. XD;


----------



## Alienfish

Sweet, congrats :'D

And yay ?-1 day until I can breed my glimmer dergs


----------



## Luminescence

Moko said:


> Got them sold, someone had a thread who was online and their ratio was good.
> 
> Glad I could upgrade my lair while I still have the discount



Aww, I was in class. Congrats on the expansion though! I'm tempted to expand my lair myself, but I think I'm going to wait for a dom discount.



Xanarcah said:


> Plague artists are crazy creative and talented. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My zombie girl finally grew up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna wait till after work to give her genes and change her into a WC, I'm so excited ~ I bought her an accent already too. XD;



Gorgeous colours! Which genes are you giving her? She'll have been a very expensive lady from the looks of it, haha.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I pretty much had to because I only had like 4 spaces left... and well if I wanna breed several nests at the same times I needed that upgrade 






got this wc dude.. kinda like his colors


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> Aww, I was in class. Congrats on the expansion though! I'm tempted to expand my lair myself, but I think I'm going to wait for a dom discount.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colours! Which genes are you giving her? She'll have been a very expensive lady from the looks of it, haha.



I'm going for Vipera/current/underbelly, WC. Definitely one of my more expensive Gen 1s, but she's going to look so cool when she's done ~


----------



## Alienfish

Ahh ^^ Sounds really nice!

And I can finally breed glimmer dergs tomorrow, sweet c:


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> Ahh ^^ Sounds really nice!
> 
> And I can finally breed glimmer dergs tomorrow, sweet c:





What's ya glimmer pair?!

I'm gonna breed mine in a few days so exciting


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I'm going for Vipera/current/underbelly, WC. Definitely one of my more expensive Gen 1s, but she's going to look so cool when she's done ~



i just scryed her and oh boy does she look nice! what accent are you giving her? also i think i'm impartial to glimmer but she'd look so nice with that lol unless you're going for a zombie theme ^^






i think that when i get richer i'll join the lair expansion group to get her glimmer *cries because lack of money*


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> What's ya glimmer pair?!
> 
> I'm gonna breed mine in a few days so exciting



In my lair it's Hoshi and Leviathan


----------



## Trickilicky

Moko said:


> snip


 can't wait to see what they make! I'm looking forward to breeding my glimmer fae when they finally get off cooldown!! Hopefully I can expand my lair before then 

Found another unhatched water egg today while farming, the FR gods have been good to me!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i just scryed her and oh boy does she look nice! what accent are you giving her? also i think i'm impartial to glimmer but she'd look so nice with that lol unless you're going for a zombie theme ^^



Thanks! I'm totally going for the zombie look, haha. The accent I got is called Zombie F by Maybels.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone had such nice Glimmer dragons ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> can't wait to see what they make! I'm looking forward to breeding my glimmer fae when they finally get off cooldown!! Hopefully I can expand my lair before then
> 
> Found another unhatched water egg today while farming, the FR gods have been good to me!



Wow though. You are there luckiest newbie. o:


----------



## queertactics

I snatched the cutest little baby from the AH for only 4kt!! 




also my eggs are hatching tomorrow so ima have some pretty cryface babies soon ;v;


----------



## cheezyfries

woohoo! i'm only 58 i think logs away from the driftwood baron  if anyone has any spare logs that they'd trade with me for items (let me know what you want) that'd be good! ahhh and with xanarcah's push method hopefully i'll be reaching 600k soon!


----------



## Xanarcah

*14 dragons of your clan feast upon your stores.
Your insect, meat, seafood and plant stores are depleted. 85 dragons went hungry.*


The woes of having a big lair...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> *14 dragons of your clan feast upon your stores.
> Your insect, meat, seafood and plant stores are depleted. 85 dragons went hungry.*
> 
> 
> The woes of having a big lair...



//pats

i feel this constantly


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> *14 dragons of your clan feast upon your stores.
> Your insect, meat, seafood and plant stores are depleted. 85 dragons went hungry.*
> 
> 
> The woes of having a big lair...



whoa, that's never happened to me O.O i only have 30 dragons or so so i guess that makes sense lol. what hp do you usually feed your dragons? i usually do at like  88 or something lol but i feel like that's too high


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> In my lair it's Hoshi and Leviathan



oooo soo nice im loving the imp girl!!

this is my pair

Venom x Fira











surprise surprise  its a coatl x wc pair lol im trash


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> In my lair it's Hoshi and Leviathan



*cry* If you ever have a derg baby close to Hoshi colors LET ME KNOW! I'm trying to breed for a mate for my lovely Maleficent but I have a feeling it's going to be a while.


----------



## brutalitea

I have 4 dragons for sale and no one wants to buy them. -frownyface-


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAAAAAAAA


RAISED LAIR CAP

RAISED GATHERING CAP



I love the Jackalopes, I need them both!


----------



## Creeper$

wow i haven't been here in forever


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I like how creepy the jackalopes look. O.O So excite.
I went to go see how long it would take to encounter one and then encountered three teams of them in a row right off the bat, hopefully it wont be too hard to get them!

- - - Post Merge - - -


WABAM! Damn I'm good!


----------



## brutalitea

Nice! I don't have lucky with familiars (or any other non food drops in Coli), I barely have any.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Nice! I don't have lucky with familiars (or any other non food drops in Coli), I barely have any.



I usually have really poor luck with the drops too! The Light fest I did pretty well, but this last one I sucked at, and I have been buying fams for all my dergs cause I never get any! I've gotten like 3 now since I started playing on this new account! And I grind. A lot.

ALSO, I am stoked I bred my glim/circuit pair and got a four egg clutch! I hope they pay out! AND got these babies hatched today.
If anybody is interested on here just send me a CR, selling at 8k for you guys, if nobody wants them by tomorrow I'll stick 'em on the AH for a bit more.


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow i was just thinking to myself how sad it was to have maxed gathering lmao, felt like i didnt even have to gather cause i had nothing to work for (who even knows what my thought processes are im just weird)

yay @ increased lair cap but. its probably obscenely expensive lmfao :') ill likely never see a maxed lair rip. disappointed they didnt lower the prices. (i understand its supposed to be a main treasure sink but even then its far too much atm)


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> *14 dragons of your clan feast upon your stores.
> Your insect, meat, seafood and plant stores are depleted. 85 dragons went hungry.*
> 
> 
> The woes of having a big lair...



This and especially those who eat seafood @.@

And thanks, I was lucky to find the glimmer dergs for not too expensive 

And nice glimmer dergs everyone as well, I bet they will make really nice bebs

- - - Post Merge - - -

UNHATCHED WIND EGG AWW SWEEEET

i need the quiche lol.

And I've seen the last upgrade lair since before this one but.. yeah gonna be interesting. AND I NEED THOSE NEW FAMS sdfdsf


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got excited because I got a lot of chests from fams today, but they only had freaking trinkets in them...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got excited because I got a lot of chests from fams today, but they only had freaking trinkets in them...



Yeah, the first type of chests can be a bit boring, I love when you get higher in affection levels since you can get gems and better things. Also, congrats on your new fam, I hope I can farm for those at some point


----------



## Naiad

gave my son piebald today

nice pastel cow child


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> gave my son piebald today
> 
> nice pastel cow child



Aww, that looks really good  Congrats!


----------



## Trickilicky

OMFG someone please restrain me...loads of my dregs grew up today which meant GENESGENESGENES. I spent most of treasure and all my gems fmllll. Luckily I have been farming intensely since I got my team to level 25...but still...supposed to be saving for lair expansions for my future breeding projects. Ah well, I have a little over two weeks before I get any hatchlings at all so plenty of time to make more $$$$$. Am having to buy a handful of gems to get one last gene or I won't be able to sleep with one being 2/3 finished  

Here is one of my fave dragons, Mako, all finished and ready to make pretty glitter fae babies:


Spoiler: shiny shark










I also got my first hatchling today! I only got one egg which sucked, and he turned out..hmmm.. well it could've been worse, and he came out fae which I really wanted. I'm thinking maybe the new genes might work for him when they come out. Either way, he's my first ever baby so he's staying.



Spoiler: Aphid










So excited about the new stuff released today, I'm going to head over to the coli soon to hunt for jackalopes! I wrote a fantasy/comedy story for the TBT Fire Festival about dragons and mythical creatures and such, and jackalopes got as mention!! Pleased to see them in FR, I've always like them  Congrats Kaydee for finding one already, that is so awesome!!!! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Mako.. ah I love that name <3 Sweeeet dergs 

I kinda like that beb derg, better than 90% of mine lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> OMFG someone please restrain me...loads of my dregs grew up today which meant GENESGENESGENES. I spent most of treasure and all my gems fmllll. Luckily I have been farming intensely since I got my team to level 25...but still...supposed to be saving for lair expansions for my future breeding projects. Ah well, I have a little over two weeks before I get any hatchlings at all so plenty of time to make more $$$$$. Am having to buy a handful of gems to get one last gene or I won't be able to sleep with one being 2/3 finished
> 
> Here is one of my fave dragons, Mako, all finished and ready to make pretty glitter fae babies:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shiny shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my first hatchling today! I only got one egg which sucked, and he turned out..hmmm.. well it could've been worse, and he came out fae which I really wanted. I'm thinking maybe the new genes might work for him when they come out. Either way, he's my first ever baby so he's staying.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aphid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited about the new stuff released today, I'm going to head over to the coli soon to hunt for jackalopes! I wrote a fantasy/comedy story for the TBT Fire Festival about dragons and mythical creatures and such, and jackalopes got as mention!! Pleased to see them in FR, I've always like them  Congrats Kaydee for finding one already, that is so awesome!!!! ^_^



Wow, glimmer looks amazing on faes! I hardly like starters besides Guardians so I always dismiss them, but I'm finding a lot of the terts work well on them... hmmm. Might get a glimmer/circuit pair because both look great on faes.

Also congrats on the tree baby! He's very handsome!


----------



## Trickilicky

Moko said:


> Mako.. ah I love that name <3 Sweeeet dergs
> 
> I kinda like that beb derg, better than 90% of mine lol.



I knew you'd say that! That was your Pokemon trainer name in ORAS if I remember rightly  I name him after a mako shark though, because I'm just a bit mad basically.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wow, glimmer looks amazing on faes! I hardly like starters besides Guardians so I always dismiss them, but I'm finding a lot of the terts work well on them... hmmm. Might get a glimmer/circuit pair because both look great on faes.
> 
> Also congrats on the tree baby! He's very handsome!



Thanks very much! When I joined up I dismissed all the starters because they were the 'common' types and I just assumed they would be boring.. but I've seen so many amazing-looking starter dregs that I've totally changed my mind! Fae are my absolute fave, I love their wild frilly look <3 Circuit looks fab on fae wings imo, hope you find some nice ones!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> I knew you'd say that! That was your Pokemon trainer name in ORAS if I remember rightly  I name him after a mako shark though, because I'm just a bit mad basically.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much! When I joined up I dismissed all the starters because they were the 'common' types and I just assumed they would be boring.. but I've seen so many amazing-looking starter dregs that I've totally changed my mind! Fae are my absolute fave, I love their wild frilly look <3 Circuit looks fab on fae wings imo, hope you find some nice ones!



Yeah, that's why I plan on getting a circuit/glimmer pair, cause I just found that the circuit looks amazing on them too like you said. The dark colors look great with it so I'll probs go that route.

Bought this guy but there really isn't many glimmer faes on the AH right meow, so I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## cheezyfries

Trickilicky said:


> OMFG someone please restrain me...loads of my dregs grew up today which meant GENESGENESGENES. I spent most of treasure and all my gems fmllll. Luckily I have been farming intensely since I got my team to level 25...but still...supposed to be saving for lair expansions for my future breeding projects. Ah well, I have a little over two weeks before I get any hatchlings at all so plenty of time to make more $$$$$. Am having to buy a handful of gems to get one last gene or I won't be able to sleep with one being 2/3 finished
> 
> Here is one of my fave dragons, Mako, all finished and ready to make pretty glitter fae babies:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shiny shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my first hatchling today! I only got one egg which sucked, and he turned out..hmmm.. well it could've been worse, and he came out fae which I really wanted. I'm thinking maybe the new genes might work for him when they come out. Either way, he's my first ever baby so he's staying.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aphid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited about the new stuff released today, I'm going to head over to the coli soon to hunt for jackalopes! I wrote a fantasy/comedy story for the TBT Fire Festival about dragons and mythical creatures and such, and jackalopes got as mention!! Pleased to see them in FR, I've always like them  Congrats Kaydee for finding one already, that is so awesome!!!! ^_^



holy freak, i love mako! i love his iridescent and the glimmer of course, ahhh i need to start looking for irishimglim dragons! (is that what they're called?)


----------



## cheezyfries

AH i got my first cookie dragon!! i think i'll name her pepperidge or some kind of cookie brand haha, i got her from the ode to the toad raffle ^^






edit: also i need tbt so if anyone wants to buy some treasure or unhatched eggs or stuff please let me know ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally hatched my nest and got this


----------



## Trickilicky

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, that's why I plan on getting a circuit/glimmer pair, cause I just found that the circuit looks amazing on them too like you said. The dark colors look great with it so I'll probs go that route.
> 
> Bought this guy but there really isn't many glimmer faes on the AH right meow, so I'll have to keep looking.



He's fab!! What a great find, a cutie little tron fae.



cheezyfries said:


> AH i got my first cookie dragon!! i think i'll name her pepperidge or some kind of cookie brand haha, i got her from the ode to the toad raffle ^^



OMG cookie dragon, I love it, and her name <3 congrats on winning, she's adorbs.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally hatched my nest and got this



WOW, well done on such a handsome fella! He's like a chocolate truffle. There's a theme going on here today


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Trickilicky said:


> WOW, well done on such a handsome fella! He's like a chocolate truffle. There's a theme going on here today



It's actually female but you don't see differences until an adult and nocs look exactly the same. You can have this one if you want since it's just an offspring from one of my cookie pairs. I have another cookie pair on a nest hut no lair space


----------



## Trickilicky

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's actually female but you don't see differences until an adult and nocs look exactly the same. You can have this one if you want since it's just an offspring from one of my cookie pairs. I have another cookie pair on a nest hut no lair space



Ah my bad, I didn't click on her pic and read her info, doh. Are you sure I can take her?! That would be fab, thank you! Do you want anything for her?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Trickilicky said:


> Ah my bad, I didn't click on her pic and read her info, doh. Are you sure I can take her?! That would be fab, thank you! Do you want anything for her?



Yeayou can takeher  I have 7 in my lair already xD just send a cr to ObeseMudkipz


----------



## Trickilicky

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yeayou can takeher  I have 7 in my lair already xD just send a cr to ObeseMudkipz



Done! Tysm, she's super cute


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Trickilicky said:


> Done! Tysm, she's super cute



Accepted

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alrighty hatched these




They're exactly the same and there's 2. Free to whoever wants just send a cr to obesemudkz


----------



## brutalitea

Finally sold one dragon and lowered the prices of the other two and exalted the third. Ah well.

One of my fellow acolights gave me the sunbeam sentinel accent for free. I almost cried.

Turned one of my dragons into a healer and it's actually making it harder for me to survive in Coli. WTF.


----------



## lolparrot

Gen one impulse buy. I don't even know how I want to gene her lol.


----------



## cheezyfries

i think that i got pretty lucky on my progens, i got an XYY random and a nice colored custom (at least imo lol), but i have no clue how to gen my tundra. does anyone have any ideas? also curse spring, i think i only like it in iridescent XD


----------



## brutalitea

cheezyfries said:


> i think that i got pretty lucky on my progens, i got an XYY random and a nice colored custom (at least imo lol), but i have no clue how to gen my tundra. does anyone have any ideas? also curse spring, i think i only like it in iridescent XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



I would do Iri/Shim/Circuit.

My random progen, I'm not a fan of.






I want to put the ancient radiance accent on him (because obvs the clan leader's mate has to rep Light like she does). But I am 200k t short of the cheapest price for it on the AH. So sad.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Where is the suggested place in the coli this week?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really hope that apparel acts like the windbound plumage :000


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

First gathering turn, gets a chest.

I-what?

Spends last five on digging, get my first egg.

ajskajsgkjh!


----------



## brutalitea

Congrats!

does anyone want him? he's XXX!






Also, all of the hatchlings in my lair are for sale (even the female imp, just haven't decided on a price yet).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Like, I have a really good feeling about this event for me... just got my second chest right when I started grinding...


----------



## Trickilicky

Tae said:


> Congrats!
> 
> does anyone want him? he's XXX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, all of the hatchlings in my lair are for sale (even the female imp, just haven't decided on a price yet).



Aww he is so handsome! I'm forcing myself now to save lair space for my own hatchlings but I hope he finds a good home! 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Like, I have a really good feeling about this event for me... just got my second chest right when I started grinding...



Wow you're on FIRE *hahaomgno* that's so awesome, hope the luck continues! 

I got 31 embers gathering today, resisting the urge to spend any, lol. Gonna jump in the coli with my fingers crossed now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woohoo, grabbed an Ambush from the pile today, I really needed that! today is gonna be a good one!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What if in the Coli the dragons and familiars were accurately sized. I can just imagine like using a fae and imperial and you can hardly see the fae and the imperial is just like a foot or like half of their face ducking down into the screen. XD And like fighting the moths and bugs and they're all tiny and your dragons just smoosh them in one hit. >.<

Someone with photoshop skills make this happen.


----------



## FancyThat

Happy flame forgers everyone ^^. I'm having a run of good luck so far I've got quite a bit of currency, loads of brewing materials for currency and the skins, found a chest and had a Cleaver drop while in the coli (I've really wanted one) :3. How's everyone else doing?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Like, I have a really good feeling about this event for me... just got my second chest right when I started grinding...



That is awesome ^^, chests do seem to be dropping more this festival.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Happy flame forgers everyone ^^. I'm having a run of good luck so far I've got quite a bit of currency, loads of brewing materials for currency and the skins, found a chest and had a Cleaver drop while in the coli (I've really wanted one) :3. How's everyone else doing?



Two chests and a bonus fire egg, already bought a familiar and almost have enough for the crown, busy grinding. Lucky you! Where did you have the cleaver drop? Also I am working on getting my goos but I keep getting red and I need two more oranges. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Third chest!


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Two chests and a bonus fire egg, already bought a familiar and almost have enough for the crown, busy grinding. Lucky you! Where did you have the cleaver drop? Also I am working on getting my goos but I keep getting red and I need two more oranges. >.<



Nice , I haven't spent my currency yet as I like to do it when I'm done in the coli for the day. I have a skin about ready in the brew and will probably make a few of each, plus lots of the 20 bundles currency. If I get more orange goo's I'll send a few your way .
I got it in the scorched forest, I love it so much I put it straight on my little horror :3






- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow and another chest! Congrats ^^.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Nice , I haven't spent my currency yet as I like to do it when I'm done in the coli for the day. I have a skin about ready in the brew and will probably make a few of each, plus lots of the 20 bundles currency. If I get more orange goo's I'll send a few your way .
> I got it in the scorched forest, I love it so much I put it straight on my little horror :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow and another chest! Congrats ^^.



Aw he's very handsome, and thanks for the offer but I wouldn't want to impose. I just made one more now I just need my last one, I don't really care for the other skin available...

And I was totally just casually browsing the AH and spent all my money on another glimmer babe, it looks so spacey and is the perfect match for the fae I already have. But now I am totally broke and I was supposed to save for my lair expansion... Terrible. Her cuteness kind of makes up for it tho...


----------



## Xanarcah

I love this festival already. 

Skins exclusive to Baldwin is really exciting, there go gravel and shale prices ~

HIJACKING MY OWN POST, GOTTA STICK MY FLAMEFORGERS GUIDE HERE OOPS



Spoiler: Flameforger's Festival Guide



*OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*

*Overview On How Festivals Work*

Each Flight has their own elemental festival during the last week of a designated month. August is Fire's month, with the *Flameforger's Festival*!

During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for exclusive festival apparel and familiars at the Festive Favors booth. You can either *fight in the coliseum for the currency* (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), *find it by gathering in the same region as the festival*, or *Craft it by using Baldwin's Brews*. The next festival is Fire's, so use your gathering turns in Fire and fight Fire monsters! : D Fire's currency is the *Glowing Ember*. 

This festival, the best farming locations look like they'll be the *Arena*, *Scorched Forest*, *Woodland Path*, *Bamboo Falls*, *Rainsong Jungle*, *Forgotten Cave*.

The Festive Favors booth sells 1 Flight Emblem, 1 Familiar, 1 Themed Apparel that is part of a set, and 1 Unique Apparel item specific to that flight festival. They cost between 35 and 65 currency each. 

The *Emblems and Crowns (this year's themed apparel) will cycle* back in the future and be obtainable again, but the *Apparel worth 65 currency and the Familiar will retire*, never to be released again. 



There will also be *6 skins* and *6 accents* for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're *35k each*, but you can get them for cheaper (*29,750*) by having someone from Fire buy them for you. I don't think we have any tbt-ers in Fire, so I encourage people to ask a Discount Shop in the Item Sales Forum to buy skins/accents with the discount. Don't forget to leave your buyer a little tip!

Skins and accents are difficult to snipe from the Marketplace on the first few days of the festival. Around the middle of the week they're much easier to buy since the rush has died down. On the every last day, especially as it gets closer and closer to rollover, the Marketplace will turn into a mad frenzy of people trying to buy their skins and accents last minute. So *buy your skins and accents during the middle of the week* and save yourself the stress. 

In the Coliseum and also via Digging, you can find 6 different chests, each containing one of the accents/skins. Don't open them. D: They're usually worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth, especially around the end of the week, because of their value as a collectible item. 

*HERE is a magnificent guide to which coliseum venues are best to farm in for festival currency!* It's not fully up to date right now because no one is sure which chests will drop from which monsters until the festival actually starts, but check back on it on Sunday and it should be more or less complete by then!

Festivals run from *Sunday at 12:30AM server time until Saturday at rollover (midnight server time)*. So remember to use up all your festival currency and buy the skins and accents you want before then! 



*Ways To Profit From Festivals*

*-* *Sell your currency early in the week.* Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. *At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for around 2k each*, sometimes more in the very early morning on Sunday. It _usually_ drops around the middle of the week and *ends up around 500-600t each at the end*. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. *I usually find around 1 currency for every minute spent farming in the coliseum*, so that ends up being 60/hour. *Imagine 60k+ per hour in profits. *

*-* *Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later.* They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time for them to go up in value, but it's a good investment. 

*-* *Buy extra apparel and familiars from the Festive Favors shop.* Even if you don't like them, they will be retired and retired items have a strong tendency to go up in value over time. 

*-* *Sell your Coli drops.* After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities, especially now that Alchemy has bumped up the prices on so many formerly cheap items. Food sells for around 20t per point on the forums (not per food item, per point), and much higher than that in stacks in the AH. 

*-* *Train fodder dragons* to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? 

*-* *Keep an eye on the prices of festival chests.* There are occasionally one or two chests that are somehow rarer than the rest, and are worth more because of this. On the last day or two of the festival, they will often skyrocket in price because collectors who haven't found them yet are desperate to complete their collections and buy them. 

*-* *Trade festival currency for other retired items.* During festivals, the Item Sales board is full of people willing to trade their old, retired items for festival currency. It's a once a month chance to be able to work through some of your wishlist items for something that drops in the coliseum pretty regularly, so take advantage of it if there's something you've been wanting! Try to secure a trade in the early part of the week before the value of the currency goes down in order to get a better deal for yourself. 



That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!
I'm serious, walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them. 



*Quick Links*

- Festival Coliseum Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514/1

Haven't finished leveling a team yet?
- Culex's Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
- Kiena's Guide - Which also has info on mage/healer builds that might be handy for farming in the Golem Workshop
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/937136


*FAQ*



Spoiler: Is it REEEAAALLLY worth it to buy extra Festive Favors items to sell later?



Absolutely! Check out the Golem Gauntlet from last year. It was the Thundercrack Festivale's apparel item from 2014, and was sold for 65 festival currency. It's sitting at a cool 970k, lowest in the AH at the time of this writing. (07-25-2015) 

If it's easy to earn 65 currency in an hour or so, you can consider that 970k for an hour's worth of work back them. An hour's worth of work back then is worth waaay more than an hour's worth of work right now. Essentially you're letting time push the value up for you, and it's the easiest way to make money.





Spoiler: Is is a better idea to buy one more festival item or save my currency to sell for next year?



Get another item, for sure. 

Let's say you have 65 currency, and the decision to save it or buy another piece of apparel. If festival currency goes for around 2k the morning of the first festival day, you can expect to get roughly 130k for 65 currency. 

On the other hand, last year's apparel item, the Golem Gauntlet, is now worth over 900k. The Electrified Sash (worth 30 or 35 currency last year) is sitting around 275k. 

So go get another item. It'll probably be worth more than any currency you have left over by next year.





Spoiler: I don't like the Coliseum, can I still get Festive Favors stuff?



Sure you can! I usually find around 130 or so festival currency in a week's worth of *Gathering*, which is aaaalmost enough to get one of each Festive Favors item, minus the Emblem, which I personally never see the need to buy. They're also recently introduced *Baldwin's Brews* as a way to craft additional currency. There are recipes for lots of 1 currency, 2, currency, 5 currency, and 20 currency. You can *buy* festival currency from other users in order to make up the rest of the amount you need/want.





Spoiler: Why should I ask someone in the festival's flight to buy skins for me?



They have a discount of over 5k per skin/accent. A full set of all 12 skins/accents costs 420k without the discount, but only 357k with the discount. That's 63k per set. You could get two more skins for that much.


----------



## lolparrot

Where are you guys farming? I'm going to start soon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

lolparrot said:


> Where are you guys farming? I'm going to start soon.



Best place to farm is the Scorched Forest, which is nice if you don't have high leveled dragons like me >.< hehe It had the higest percentage of fire familiars to battle


----------



## cheezyfries

i got about, uh, ten glowing embers in digging/hunting? *cries* oh well, i'm brewing up a volcanic queen skin right now, i think that it could be pretty popular because it's such a pretty skin!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hurray got my last orange goo, and then also spent a ridiculous amount of money on genes for my dragons... your welcome whoever I put as my referred! >.<


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hurray got my last orange goo, and then also spent a ridiculous amount of money on genes for my dragons... your welcome whoever I put as my referred! >.<



thank you so so much!!! all these gems are going towards my vacation fund


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> thank you so so much!!! all these gems are going towards my vacation fund



I knew I referred someone awesome! And no problem, I needed a few gene upgrades on my perm dregs. ,3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, fourth chest already.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aw he's very handsome, and thanks for the offer but I wouldn't want to impose. I just made one more now I just need my last one, I don't really care for the other skin available...
> 
> And I was totally just casually browsing the AH and spent all my money on another glimmer babe, it looks so spacey and is the perfect match for the fae I already have. But now I am totally broke and I was supposed to save for my lair expansion... Terrible. Her cuteness kind of makes up for it tho...



Ty, she's one of my favourites, I need more gothic and horror dergs. Aw ok well I see you managed to get some thar goo's, awesome ^^. 

That baby is gorgeous .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Ty, she's one of my favourites, I need more gothic and horror dergs. Aw ok well I see you managed to get some thar goo's, awesome ^^.
> 
> That baby is gorgeous .



Yes, finally, I started the skin so I am happy now! Also yes, she is definitely going to need the stary silks when she grows up. >.<


----------



## Peisinoe

I LOVE THE APPAREL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Darn, got a second Lava Eater Chest... anybody want to trade? I already have the Furnace Queen, Skogsbrand, and Infernal Fur! let me know if you have doubles of something I don't have and we can trade! (I am talking un-opened chests, not the skins themselves.)


----------



## Luminescence

​


Peisinoe said:


> I LOVE THE APPAREL



This, so much.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Got my dream skin last night. :')


----------



## Trickilicky

DreadSpecialist said:


> Got my dream skin last night. :')



Beautiful! How much did that set you back? 

I had to take a couple hours break as I realised I'd been grinding since 10am this morning (and it's now almost 6pm) haha. I had to take some of my 'emergency' gems out of my vault to trade for treasure as I was stupid yesterday and spent a lot of my t yesterday! I guess I didn't read the guides properly and I thought you bought all the skins with embers, I didn't realise there'd be so many that cost treasure too, doh. It's my first festival though so I'm learning, and I'm having a lot of fun so far  I found a bunch of cool familiars and sold/traded my doubles, picked up 7 chests and traded doubles, and I sold a bunch of loot for treasure too. I'm aiming to have x2 of absolutely everything by the end of the festival, a set for keeping and a set for investment.

I hope you're all having fun too! What skins/accents are your faves so far? I like summer heat! My spiral girl, Ember, is wearing it right now. It suits her so well as she was firey coloured to begin with ^_^

Oh if anyone wants to trade chests over the week, I have x2 furnace queen and x1 lava eater spare. Looking for anything that isn't those two, spirit ablaze or infernal fur.


----------



## cheezyfries

DreadSpecialist said:


> Got my dream skin last night. :')



that's gorgeous, i love her familiar and bio too! congrats!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Beautiful! How much did that set you back?
> 
> I had to take a couple hours break as I realised I'd been grinding since 10am this morning (and it's now almost 6pm) haha. I had to take some of my 'emergency' gems out of my vault to trade for treasure as I was stupid yesterday and spent a lot of my t yesterday! I guess I didn't read the guides properly and I thought you bought all the skins with embers, I didn't realise there'd be so many that cost treasure too, doh. It's my first festival though so I'm learning, and I'm having a lot of fun so far  I found a bunch of cool familiars and sold/traded my doubles, picked up 7 chests and traded doubles, and I sold a bunch of loot for treasure too. I'm aiming to have x2 of absolutely everything by the end of the festival, a set for keeping and a set for investment.
> 
> I hope you're all having fun too! What skins/accents are your faves so far? I like summer heat! My spiral girl, Ember, is wearing it right now. It suits her so well as she was firey coloured to begin with ^_^
> 
> Oh if anyone wants to trade chests over the week, I have x2 furnace queen and x1 lava eater spare. Looking for anything that isn't those two, spirit ablaze or infernal fur.



i love the volcanic queen one, i've been rooting for it ever since i saw it haha. i got an ignis chest!! i think i'll grind in the arena until i have a lot of sand creepers, then i'll go back to the scorched forest because there're so many chest possibilities there! i really like the top half of the wildfire accent but the feet kinda creep me out haha, i'm not a huge fan of the skins/accents this year, they all seem pretty similar. also i'd plan to get as many multiples of everything, i have a feeling that the familiar/apparel will be super popular!


----------



## Alienfish

sweeet fire festival, time to grind coli again.. greedy gathering items lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> Got my dream skin last night. :')



s-h-i-t that is so beautiful.... i love starry nights and galaxy-esque dergs


----------



## FireNinja1

Spoiler: Pink double Imps for sale






















10kT each, name before exalting please. Unbred adults, were laying around when I quit FR a while back and I'd like them out of my lair.


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> Got my dream skin last night. :')



That's gorgeous. o: I can see why it was your dream skin.


----------



## Alienfish

FireNinja1 said:


> Spoiler: Pink double Imps for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10kT each, name before exalting please. Unbred adults, were laying around when I quit FR a while back and I'd like them out of my lair.



Good luck selling, I don't really have room because all my derg bebs. Also nice seeing you around ^^


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Trickilicky said:


> Beautiful! How much did that set you back?



7kg between that and this one:


----------



## Alienfish

DreadSpecialist said:


> 7kg between that and this one:



holy **** i love your dergs though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh such pretty dragons, you guys!! gosh i really like quite a few of the skins this time around... :') there goes my money lmao... do we have anyone in fire here? 0:


----------



## Alienfish

nope, i'm nature  

and yeah i like the fire items way better than lighting even if those were easier to farm


----------



## brutalitea

0 chests, 0 skins, and 20 glowing embers only so far. Not a good fest so far for me.


----------



## tamagotchi

Working on this festival dragon.

3 chests, the ember apparel, and Molten girl. I love this festival. ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish

Nice, I've only had enough for the familiar yet and no chests, blech. But I'mma not giving up D:


----------



## FireNinja1

40 embers so far and 1 chest as far as I know. Farming in Scorched Forest with 3 level 25s, standard farming build.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah doing that too but i guess i was unlucky :3


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Moko said:


> holy **** i love your dergs though.



Thanks, I've been spending a fortune on them lately so it makes me happy to hear that. :'D



Also I've gotten 288 embers and 3 chests so far.
Might do a giveaway over in my thread a little later in the week.
Probably some embers or one of the festival items.
Also hope to stock some treasure to sell soon, aha. >3>


----------



## Alienfish

I can understand that from the looks :'D They look so good tho 

Nice nice I need to save up btb again lol xD


----------



## Creeper$

i'm having the worst luck ew


----------



## Alienfish

me too

UMM HI CHESTS MIND POPPING BY SOMETIME?


----------



## lolparrot

I've only gotten one chest so far but a whole pile of extra familiars :'(


----------



## cheezyfries

ironically enough i've gotten two chests and 40 embers so far and NO familiars, it's like they don't want me to transmute embers haha


----------



## brutalitea

0 chests, 22 glowing embers. Welp. This is what I get for not having level 25s I guess.

21,496xp until level 16 for my three team (well ok not really, one is 8,230xp behind the other two bc I started using Coli with a team of 2 instead of 3).

total treasure: 40,657.

totally using this thread as a log oops


----------



## lolparrot

hopefully I get some treasure for lair expansions. need some space for bday hatchlings in two months


----------



## brutalitea

Got my team to level 16!
29 glowing embers, 0 chests, 0 skins.
Total treasure: 32,592.

*wheezes* I LOVE LIGHT FLIGHT. Someone gave me the accent I wanted for free. *cries*


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Tae said:


> Got my team to level 16!
> 29 glowing embers, 0 chests, 0 skins.
> Total treasure: 32,592.
> 
> *wheezes* I LOVE LIGHT FLIGHT. Someone gave me the accent I wanted for free. *cries*



If you need a level 25, I have an extra you can borrow for the festival. c:
I don't use him anymore after I leveled my darling XYY Gen 1 to 25.


----------



## Naiad

DreadSpecialist said:


> If you need a level 25, I have an extra you can borrow for the festival. c:
> I don't use him anymore after I leveled my darling XYY Gen 1 to 25.



speaking of Gen 1s, 






_i love what you've done with her _


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Naiad said:


> speaking of Gen 1s,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i love what you've done with her _



The exact Gen 1 I was talking about. I'm in love with her. :'D
I plan on getting her facet, at the same kind of torn with the new genes that are coming out eventually.
Also probably going to get her some art soon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Alright, second night of grinding at work, let's see how it goes for me, also got my NEW Celestial Antelope pair, and they just fit in with the festival so well! just have to get my second Sunsong mask and a Okapi for the boy, and rename the female to Celeste but I am happy so far! (Oh and I want to get one of them a Celestial Antelope fam)










(This is the start of me trying to get some of my old dregs back by recreating them, but this pair is actually much better than the previous one!)

AND ALSO, I just want this to go to show, never think you can't find the dragon you really want, even if you've checked the for sale and auction house and can't find them. Search for dergs in active lairs and ask for offspring, or post in the Dragons Wanted, it really does work and all the times I've looked or posted I've gotten responses back! Never give up on your dreaaaaaaams! <3


----------



## Creeper$

been geneing my progen and such
she used to look like this:




now she look like this




so i'm pretty excited about that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Creeper$ said:


> been geneing my progen and such
> she used to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now she look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i'm pretty excited about that



Ooo, such a pretty vampire. <3 I love gothy dergs, I need to get a new pair. =[


----------



## Trickilicky

Omggg I love dergs in the morning, they're amazing you guys! ^_^ 

I want to go check on mine but I wake up right at rollover, lol. Hope everyone is having fun at the festival and got lucky in the coli! I kept getting furnace queen chests last night, so I think I'm gonna switch it up to Arena today and see if I get something else. Also, I didn't notice til I checked my hoard but I got quite a few bits of apparel while farming. Anyone else get any good stuff while farming, besides festival loot?


----------



## brutalitea

Who wants dragons?



Spoiler









































My Noc/Imp pair hatched twin male imps. Pretty cool, I think.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got distracting during rollover, and started making a clan logo for my clan, keeping the same name I came up for my last one, the ElderGlow Brotherhood

It'll make a lot more sense when I move back to Shadow XD


----------



## brutalitea

Got one ignis chest from digging. Yay.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got a second Furnace Chest, if anybody wants to trade a Spirit Ablaze, or Ingis Chest for a Furnace Queen, or Lava Eater Chest please let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

Omg you guys are so lucky xD I better grind coli I guess cause I feel sick and if I lie down I feel I'm gonna jav a baja blast jskdhdsf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nice skins for the festivall I really hope some chests cause I don't wanna blow all my treas now on those lol


----------



## Alienfish

turrrrtttt


----------



## brutalitea

I think the Lava Eater skin is the only one I really want.

And someone smack me, I went shopping for dragons and apparel and I now only have 8463 treasure left. 

Missing orange goo and sludge needed for Baldwin skins... sigh...


----------



## Alienfish

I want skogsbrand and lava eater :3 

i like that they call it skogsbrand.. forest fire


----------



## Naiad

Bought a set of skins for 357k, now I'm dangerously close to falling under a million treasure rip 8|


----------



## Alienfish

way more than i have XD

also just wanna say thanks to all who referred me, so glad i got enough gems for that turt <3


----------



## Creeper$

LOOOOOK AT THIIIS


----------



## Alienfish

sweeeet mango turt.

gonna grind some then go take a rest ugh feeling so bad meow


----------



## Creeper$

ALSO LOOK AT HIS BEAUTIFUL CHILD SHE HAS ART ON HER PAGE AND EVERYTHING WOWIE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bought a yellow noodle just so I could put a skin on it... I am such a dweeb. I hope people buy my gems, if anybody is looking I have 900 left, selling at 700:1 I really need to save for my lair expand cause I have a nest tomorrow...


----------



## Naiad

Moko said:


> way more than i have XD
> 
> also just wanna say thanks to all who referred me, so glad i got enough gems for that turt <3



congrats! :0





I technically have more in my vault, but I'm forcing myself not to touch it OTL


----------



## Alienfish

Creeper$ said:


> ALSO LOOK AT HIS BEAUTIFUL CHILD SHE HAS ART ON HER PAGE AND EVERYTHING WOWIE



nooooooooice so good colours  

yeah i need to save up for expansions too but yeah i have more treas now unless i buy stuff ... glad i got one with discount for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> congrats! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I technically have more in my vault, but I'm forcing myself not to touch it OTL



thanks c: 

i see.. and yeah it's a good idea ^^


----------



## Trickilicky

You guys and your smexy dregs this morning! Dragon parade! Here's my mermaid girl all grown up today:







Need to find some nice accents for her.

I've been distracted this morn so haven't started grinding yet, but I did get a chest and a bunch of good stuff from gathering. Got a brown bat from the pile, guess I used up all my luck on the Ambush from yesterday. I have x4 Furnace Queen, x2 Lava Eater and x1 Infernal Fur chest spare for trading. I'm looking for Spirit Ablaze and Ignis Chests, but very willing to swap just to help people out even if I don't need it. Lemme know if you want to trade, and I'll update my list if I get any more!


----------



## Alienfish

nice mermaid 

lol everyone so lucky and im sitting here like. ugh nope xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> You guys and your smexy dregs this morning! Dragon parade! Here's my mermaid girl all grown up today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find some nice accents for her.
> 
> I've been distracted this morn so haven't started grinding yet, but I did get a chest and a bunch of good stuff from gathering. Got a brown bat from the pile, guess I used up all my luck on the Ambush from yesterday. I have x4 Furnace Queen, x2 Lava Eater and x1 Infernal Fur chest spare for trading. I'm looking for Spirit Ablaze and Ignis Chests, but very willing to swap just to help people out even if I don't need it. Lemme know if you want to trade, and I'll update my list if I get any more!



She def needs some star silks!


----------



## Alienfish

^^^yes

also eh 215k for my next upgrade should be doable


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> ^^^yes
> 
> also eh 215k for my next upgrade should be doable



Mine is only 90k, and I keep getting close and then spending it all >.<


----------



## Alienfish

yeah, i have so many dergs though lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Made this so far, I might try to put it over black or something but I like how it is now... so conflicted. Because the black would show the "glow" a lot more... so idk...


----------



## Trickilicky

KaydeeKrunk said:


> She def needs some star silks!



*starts searching frantically to see what that is and what it looks like!!!!!*



Moko said:


> nice mermaid
> 
> lol everyone so lucky and im sitting here like. ugh nope xD



tysm! And seriously you'll go through a lucky streak where you'll get two chests in 10 mins or something, and a bunch of familiars and stuff! It's neat that the festival lasts a whole week so you don't have to rush to get everything all in one day. Sending you firey luck <3<3



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Made this so far, I might try to put it over black or something but I like how it is now... so conflicted. Because the black would show the "glow" a lot more... so idk...
> 
> View attachment 144565



Ahh that looks brilliant!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> *starts searching frantically to see what that is and what it looks like!!!!!*



They're called Night Sky Silks, and it's a set of apparel items. The Sky Blue would also look great. Just look up either in the AH they're really gorgeous.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not getting much luck with the Chests today, only the one repeat so far, but I've been getting lots of Embers, so that's good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO three days until I can go to my true home in the Shadow Flight! Come on nests, hurry up!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Made this so far, I might try to put it over black or something but I like how it is now... so conflicted. Because the black would show the "glow" a lot more... so idk...
> 
> View attachment 144565



i like it, idk if you wanna add something to or around the shroom itself but yay good work 

thanks @Tricky I need that ._. ffs stupid coli hates me


----------



## lolparrot

Slapped on a ton of apparel on my nocturne




Now I need a noice skin for em

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i have extra lava eater and furnace queen chests, if anyone wants to swap


----------



## Alienfish

noice noice work with that noc 

still grinding because i cant sleep... got a crapton of non festival familiars though lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> i like it, idk if you wanna add something to or around the shroom itself but yay good work
> 
> thanks @Tricky I need that ._. ffs stupid coli hates me



It's subtle but there's a bit of "glow" behind that's why I think I might do like a black circle around or something to show the glow of the sh-rooms better.

And also HURRAY sold my gems and got my expansion, then bought all the stones I'll need for my dergs. Now they just have to open their slots! Hurry and level up you noobs!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I saw the glow.. I mean stars, flowers idk or some pattern to the mushroom :3 I said I like it 

Grats, still grinding stuff like a turtbro so boring but i want one of each apparel/fam the least xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I might try to put some spots on it or something, gunna move it to photoshop when I get home so I can do the black with the glow I think I'm gunna mess with it and see what else it needs. >.<


----------



## Alienfish

alright, gl 

grind grind grind no chests lol might as well waste on those two i want lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> alright, gl
> 
> grind grind grind no chests lol might as well waste on those two i want lol



There is still a whole week! I'm sure you'll get them, it's only the second day. lel.

And I keep hearing a "boom" noise in my head whenever I eliminate someone haha, it's a blast!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah me too or when i do critical hit i feel my laptop shaking

well i had way better luck with lighting really XD and yeah probs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Wow FR, that's rude, grind all night and no chests, then you finally give me one and it's the one I already had two of... -_-


----------



## Alienfish

indeeds but correct me if im wrong there are more lighting than fire monsters. or it's just me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Idk, I didn't do much for the lightning one cause I was just starting again... but for the light one I did really well.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah .. the reverse for me cause i was away for the bright something in late june so


----------



## cheezyfries

i think that i'm going to just save up all my embers and spend them all at the end, i have like 160 so far. i want 6 of the ember things, 6 familiars, and 3 crowns but idk if i'll be able to do that with school *cries* i need a furnace queen accent for my progen, does anyone have the fire discount?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> i think that i'm going to just save up all my embers and spend them all at the end, i have like 160 so far. i want 6 of the ember things, 6 familiars, and 3 crowns but idk if i'll be able to do that with school *cries* i need a furnace queen accent for my progen, does anyone have the fire discount?



No but I do have 3 furnace queen chests, and I can sell one to your if you want for the same price as skin itself is selling if you want. (Since it pays out a bit it will technically be discounted)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FINALLY. I got the Scorched bunbun, I has the Extinguished one but I liked this one better. ^u^


----------



## Trickilicky

KaydeeKrunk said:


> FINALLY. I got the Scorched bunbun, I has the Extinguished one but I liked this one better. ^u^



Ahh nice, the scorched one is a lot cuter. The extinguished looks kind of bald  It's nice to have the full set. I love the little bunny food items too, so fluffy.

So a few hours ago I got some really good news irl - I got told I received a promotion at work, starting when I go back early September  I'm so so happy, I put my name down right before summer vacation started, and now the big bosses are back to work, they rang me this morning and told me!! Now I can finally put my house on the market and start looking for a bigger one in 6 months time. I am just so relieved and happy! Anyway after I called my family, I impulse bought a dragon and some apparel/skins ><  But I'm going out very soon to celebrate with my friends so I'll be far away from my laptop thank god!

Here is the smexy girl I bought and her gear. I named her Catastrophe:



Spoiler: celebratory dreg










And this is her mate, he's the gen one I got from my first unhatched egg! He's called Apocalypse.



Spoiler: gen one










If anyone has any suggestions for apparel/accents that would suit them, I'd love to hear! I was searching around the auction house and found a few bits and pieces. I'm hoping I might get lucky with loot drops when I finally start grinding again later.

Also, thanks Kaydee for your apparel suggestion for my mermaid. The nightsky silks were beyond my price range by the end of my shopping, but the sky blues look fantastic!



Spoiler: Siren










Okay sorry to go on and on, I'm just on a serious high right now. I'm off out to grab coffee with friends now to celebrate (partying hard obvs), hope everyone is having luck with the festival! If I have spare embers at the end of the festival I'll offer them up on here first


----------



## Alienfish

grats on your stuff and dregs, here's hope for me.. or not


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> No but I do have 3 furnace queen chests, and I can sell one to your if you want for the same price as skin itself is selling if you want. (Since it pays out a bit it will technically be discounted)



no thank you! i did the calcs and it's 29750 at a dom discount shop and the chests only give 3200 or so (counting the gem). thanks for your interest though! ahh i'm so mad because my school's wifi won't let me go to the coli


----------



## Alienfish

stupid grinding lol well i need to get the 4th thing you can buy for embers so yah i dont mind grinding but bad luck is bad lol


----------



## Peisinoe

hi guys!! hope the fest is treating you well!

i have these two pie pain babies up for sale: 110k on AH; CR for 15% off; 100 embers






Coatl female
navy/stonewash/storm







coatl male
navy/stonewash/denim


----------



## Alienfish

with embers yes, chests not so much so probably just gonna buy the two skins i really want ._.


----------



## Luminescence

Anyone know any composers who sell music on FR? I know I saw this one shop in the art sales but I lost the link and I really want music for a couple of my dragons. ;n;


----------



## Kiikay

The new apparel reminds me so much of Calcifer from Howl's Moving Castle omigah.


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> The new apparel reminds me so much of Calcifer from Howl's Moving Castle omigah.



oh god that nostalgia haven't seen that since whenever it came out


----------



## Xanarcah

Random work thought: 

I wonder if they came out with the super badass apparel that was all floaty in part because of how completely underwhelming Summer Swelter was.


----------



## Alienfish

why did that remind me of don mclean lol.

and probably i guess.


----------



## Xanarcah

Who is Don Mclean?


----------



## Alienfish

A singer, most famous for 'American Pie' song, parts of the lyrics is 'helter skelter in a summer swelter" lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Ah I see. o: I've never actually seen American Pie.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Alienfish

xD well it's a song not really related to the films.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> xD well it's a song not really related to the films.



I don't listen to the radio either, and I mostly listen to Metal at the moment. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Me neither but I likey some 70s music xD

Mostly into psychedelic and/or folk rock stuff but yeah some old school metal is always good 

- - - Post Merge - - -

INFERNAL FUR CHEST HOLY MANGOES


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Who is Don Mclean?



(i'm going to add to what moko said because american pie is a super important song to me) but yeah, he wrote and sang american pie, which is a song about i think, the death of buddy holly. iirc the original lyrics were being auctioned off for like a million dollars or something lol. it's a really long song (6 minutes?) and it has some famous quotes that you've probably heard like "a generation lost in space" or "can music save your mortal soul?" it's the biggest tradition song at a camp i've attended for the last three years and whenever i hear it i start crying because it's so great, i'd definitely give it a try if you haven't already!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> The new apparel reminds me so much of Calcifer from Howl's Moving Castle omigah.



i really want to make a calcifer dragon now with that apparel, i love howl's moving castle! and now that i think about it, the apparel really does look like him


----------



## Creeper$

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=131925&page=3

THIS PERSON IS A MASTERMIND


----------



## lolparrot

can someone make a meme themed lair pls


----------



## Creeper$

quick question: i just got the skogsbrand chest (my first this festival oops) and i always sell my chests on the AH during the festival. if i wanted to, could i potentially sell it for more later?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i heard somewhere that if you use eliminate on a fire type in coli, it won't drop any embers or chests? pretty sure thats not true??


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> quick question: i just got the skogsbrand chest (my first this festival oops) and i always sell my chests on the AH during the festival. if i wanted to, could i potentially sell it for more later?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i heard somewhere that if you use eliminate on a fire type in coli, it won't drop any embers or chests? pretty sure thats not true??



that's just a blatant lie, lmao
who told you that?


----------



## FireNinja1

I've already gotten like 140 embers in 2 days or something. Where's my life?

Also, I have two chests on a skin / accent from the water festival or something, what should I do with it?

Edit: Literally just got two chests within one minute. Very, very pleased with that.


----------



## Creeper$

idk i forgot where but i think it was some fetival guide thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's hilarious to me how tbt has a fire festival at the same time with currency called embers

conSIPRACY?? HMMm


----------



## Peisinoe

I say if you dont want to hoard/collect chests. Then either sell them friday-sunday/monday.

They will go up in price but they are MAJOR slow sellers. There are some people who are hardcore collectors and those that arent. So its all up to how you view the item and how much you need the money.

Most likely they will rise up to optimum price saturday before rollover and after rollover. But drop steadily for a few days as everyone has the same mentality of fast sells after fest.

THen in a month or so they will rise up in price.


----------



## cheezyfries

when you mouse over someone's avatar, some words pop up, does anyone know how to change these?


----------



## brutalitea

I can't stop staring at Trickilicky's Siren. She's soooo pretty.

Some random person gave me 3 orange goo and 1 orange sludge (I honestly don't know how he found out I needed them) but I am still one orange sludge short of making Volcanic Queen. I have enough to make Kindling King but I kinda don't want to because I don't like it. But I think it's smarter to make it so I can sell it later on, right?


----------



## lolparrot

crying on the inside with my 4th lava eater chest.
even if the value climbs up super slow it's probably smart to sell it later on.


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> I can't stop staring at Trickilicky's Siren. She's soooo pretty.
> 
> Some random person gave me 3 orange goo and 1 orange sludge (I honestly don't know how he found out I needed them) but I am still one orange sludge short of making Volcanic Queen. I have enough to make Kindling King but I kinda don't want to because I don't like it. But I think it's smarter to make it so I can sell it later on, right?



Yes. all of them will be very valuable. The two baldwin ones!


----------



## Shirohibiki

so apparently if you have full breath and use eliminate and the battle ends, next battle youre stuck at 85 breath. it always goes back to 85 no matter what, if you used eliminate. idk if this is new or not but g ****ing g lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> so apparently if you have full breath and use eliminate and the battle ends, next battle youre stuck at 85 breath. it always goes back to 85 no matter what, if you used eliminate. idk if this is new or not but g ****ing g lmao



Old bug, it's been that way since before I joined

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> (i'm going to add to what moko said because american pie is a super important song to me) but yeah, he wrote and sang american pie, which is a song about i think, the death of buddy holly. iirc the original lyrics were being auctioned off for like a million dollars or something lol. it's a really long song (6 minutes?) and it has some famous quotes that you've probably heard like "a generation lost in space" or "can music save your mortal soul?" it's the biggest tradition song at a camp i've attended for the last three years and whenever i hear it i start crying because it's so great, i'd definitely give it a try if you haven't already!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i really want to make a calcifer dragon now with that apparel, i love howl's moving castle! and now that i think about it, the apparel really does look like him



Ooh, I'm sold. : D I'll give it a listen as soon as I get off the bus.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Old bug, it's been that way since before I joined
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I'm sold. : D I'll give it a listen as soon as I get off the bus.



sigh, guess i never encountered it because i suppose i never go up to full breath =_= so aggravating. 

and yeah american pie is great~

note to self: stop buying these festival skins theyre too expensive lmfao rip


----------



## brutalitea

If anyone wants any pastel dergs, there's a bunch for sale here. Gotta hurry before they're all gone.


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh if you still have one can I get one? Haven't been that active anymore in the coli
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does ayone want the event currency U get frm the event this week? I'm just going for gathering soo yo'd only get like 20 or so a day. Right after I buy one fire familiar I'll set the rest you're way. wouldn't mind getting a skin or accent out of this



Id be keen for sure, message me on fr so we can discuss further, im Astro0 on fr too


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAAAA I FINALLY FOUND THE MATE FOR THIS GIRL













It'll be a small fortune to gene them up, but totally WORTH IT to make the pair!


----------



## brutalitea

No chests from digging 

I have 42 embers now


----------



## Trickilicky

Tae said:


> No chests from digging
> 
> I have 42 embers now



That sucks! 4 more days of chances though, so fingers crossed  I'm planning on level up a dragon when I grind later, so I won't be using my level 25 dreg Jinx for the rest of the festival. If you ever want to borrow her to make grinding faster, you're welcome to!

I didn't get anything exciting today either from digging, but a handful of embers and gravel/shale will come in handy, if I can ever transmute the right colour stuff that is >< Got a berserker from the pile which is perfect for when I level up the next dragon, yeye.


----------



## Alienfish

@Xan nice nice 

Well let's hope I have better luck today.. fire are way too uncommon as for monsters lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> (i'm going to add to what moko said because american pie is a super important song to me) but yeah, he wrote and sang american pie, which is a song about i think, the death of buddy holly. iirc the original lyrics were being auctioned off for like a million dollars or something lol. it's a really long song (6 minutes?) and it has some famous quotes that you've probably heard like "a generation lost in space" or "can music save your mortal soul?" it's the biggest tradition song at a camp i've attended for the last three years and whenever i hear it i start crying because it's so great, i'd definitely give it a try if you haven't already!



Yeah, it's brilliant and filled with 50s-60s pop culture references and def. give the whole song a go, you'll not regret it. I also love his other works


----------



## Alienfish

<33 ended up buying it cause rubbish coli, i got one each favors items though


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When you buy 3 sludges to make volcanic queen and don't have the 7k xD

If anyone has an extra simply a flame accent lemme know!


----------



## Alienfish

yup them woes XD

bought a guardian female for that other skin


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh nice!^

This will be one of my fire dragons even though he's from water




If I picked him I'd have to make his mate a fire dragon too then. It bothers me it's not a coatl


----------



## Alienfish

niice imp <3

kinda tempted to do a similar now ahah

- - - Post Merge - - -

better go grind coli again so i can get chests, that skin was really noice :3

well good thing i cant get more dergs now cause i have 5 bebs hatching tomorrow then i can finally breed glimmer


----------



## rosabelle

FINALLY after all that grinding I got an Ignis chest and my set is complete. ;u; Now I need 700+ more embers. *flops on the floor*


----------



## Alienfish

i want that male imp one but yeah my chest luck i'd probably be better buying it ;___;


----------



## lolparrot

I just finished a play through I was watching while farming.  For a second I just stopped farming and asked myself.
"What am I gonna do now?"
lol
Anyways, since I already got all of the festive favors, I'm gonna save up all my embers for some retired stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

gonna get another crown and that will o the ember for my nice imp male then im probably done lol

//drowns in fluffy bunnies -_o


----------



## lolparrot

I have 10 chests, but 7 out of 10 are duplicates. 
I am a good amount frustrated.


----------



## Alienfish

me too mine are p much duplicates or those i dont want.. the 2-3 i've actually gotten from coli or dig


----------



## Kiikay

I have too many coatls I need ppl to buy ahuu. Making it cheaper for tbt members doe ~



Spoiler: Send CR to Kikay







50k





50k





50k





50k





25k





25k



They're up on AH for higher price



Spoiler:  Also selling glimmer babes







100k





80k


----------



## Peisinoe

YOU GUYS HAVE SUCH PRETTY FIRE IMPS. so nice!!!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, working on another atm.. still a wip so i'll post when done


----------



## lolparrot

I got a Sunbeam Sentinel chest from trading some embers. Debating if I should open it or not, because that accent is pretty noice.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah it's lovely, i'd say open it if you want it


----------



## Alienfish

now to grind another 65 so i can get one more that apparel


----------



## Alienfish

so come on baby light my fire :'D


----------



## cheezyfries

note to self: transmute / buy a ton of grey slimes and copper mucks for the next festival (rockbreakers i believe?), they're going for 20-30k now last i checked O.O


----------



## Alienfish

wow holy crap O:


----------



## Luminescence

Still looking. ;(



Luminescence said:


> Anyone know any composers who sell music on FR? I know I saw this one shop in the art sales but I lost the link and I really want music for a couple of my dragons. ;n;


----------



## Alienfish

but ay holy crap done with my fire gentlederg <3

(thanks for the idea )


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It's earths flight next month? I thought it was arcane


----------



## Luminescence

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's earths flight next month? I thought it was arcane



Starfall Celebration (Arcane) happens in September. Then there's Plague, and Earth's is November. 

PS. When in doubt, check the encyclopedia ;​)


----------



## Alienfish

well they are probably gonna inflate if the items are nice so ;-)

Arcane? sweeeet! cant wait for nature next year tho lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Luminescence said:


> Starfall Celebration (Arcane) happens in September. Then there's Plague, and Earth's is November.
> 
> PS. When in doubt, check the encyclopedia ;​)



Yessss. Hope the acolyte is some type of mage or wizard


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> Starfall Celebration (Arcane) happens in September. Then there's Plague, and Earth's is November.
> 
> PS. When in doubt, check the encyclopedia ;​)



ohh oops haha i think someone said something about being worried about earth's festival raffle so i assumed that it was the next month over. i'm pretty excited for the fun events and stuff they'll have ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

hello all! i have an ignis chest to trade for any of the other chests other than the furnace queen one. thank you!


----------



## Trickilicky

cheezyfries said:


> ohh oops haha i think someone said something about being worried about earth's festival raffle so i assumed that it was the next month over. i'm pretty excited for the fun events and stuff they'll have ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hello all! i have an ignis chest to trade for any of the other chests other than the furnace queen one. thank you!



Ohhh I have lava eater or infernal fur to trade if you're interested? 

@Moko, your Akasha looks freaking awesome! Nice job!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks now imma broke as turt though  worth it he's a damn bad ass derg now though


----------



## cheezyfries

Trickilicky said:


> Ohhh I have lava eater or infernal fur to trade if you're interested?
> 
> @Moko, your Akasha looks freaking awesome! Nice job!



i'd like the lava eater please ^^ i'll send the chest over!

ahhhh




i think i'm done with his apparel now, anything else might seem a little overboard haha


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> i'd like the lava eater please ^^ i'll send the chest over!
> 
> ahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm done with his apparel now, anything else might seem a little overboard haha



noice :'D grats


----------



## Trickilicky

cheezyfries said:


> i'd like the lava eater please ^^ i'll send the chest over!
> 
> ahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i'm done with his apparel now, anything else might seem a little overboard haha



Sent! tysm for the trade  and your skydancer looks AMAZING!


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> noice :'D grats



thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Sent! tysm for the trade  and your skydancer looks AMAZING!



thank you as well, and thank you!!

also i want to try to find/breed this dragon for halloween!







(okay i can't get the image to show up but it's a male fae who's obsidian/fire/obsidian with cryface crackle and he looks so amazing cry)


----------



## lolparrot

someone take these pls
I need the space lol just send a CR


Spoiler: free dragonssss















			
				Jade Serpent said:
			
		

> Male Imperial
> *Primary *Jade Iridescent
> *Secondary *Lemon Shimmer
> *Tertiary *Maize Underbelly









			
				River's Dream said:
			
		

> Male Imperial
> *Primary *Splash Iridescent
> *Secondary *Gold Shimmer
> *Tertiary *Maize Underbelly









			
				Seafoam Swirl said:
			
		

> *XXY*
> *Primary *Seafoam Ripple
> *Secondary *Seafoam Current
> *Tertiary *Aqua Gembond





These are the peeps who haven't sold in my hatchery yet.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thank you as well, and thank you!!
> 
> also i want to try to find/breed this dragon for halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay i can't get the image to show up but it's a male fae who's obsidian/fire/obsidian with cryface crackle and he looks so amazing cry)



That looks great for a Halloween dragon. o: 

If you want plague eyes for him, you're welcome to borrow my nests if you end up breeding for the colors/genes. : D


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> That looks great for a Halloween dragon. o:
> 
> If you want plague eyes for him, you're welcome to borrow my nests if you end up breeding for the colors/genes. : D



will do, and thank you! i think i might go for fire eyes, but if that doesn't work plague sounds great ^^


----------



## brutalitea

I bought two ridgeback babies today. Poor again.

0 chests today.
45 embers total.

---------------

Post rollover, no chests from digging. Had a total of 67 embers but I spent 65 of them on Will o the Ember.

So I only have Ignis, Volcanic Queen, and Kindling King. And the festival is halfway over...

---------------

Just got my team of 3 to level 17. Yay


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit why are will o the embers (just noticed the name and it sounds off to me for some reason) so expensive :-: I'm out like 15 or so gems

- - - Post Merge - - -

this has been my first tme in the coli for awhile and the jackalope look like a  naked mole rat


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=4

the 5 unnamed on bottom row is for grabs, just let me know and/or send a cr c:


----------



## Trickilicky

cheezyfries said:


> thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you as well, and thank you!!
> 
> also i want to try to find/breed this dragon for halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay i can't get the image to show up but it's a male fae who's obsidian/fire/obsidian with cryface crackle and he looks so amazing cry)



OMG he does look amazing, and fire eyes would be the icing on the cake!! I'm biased because I love all fae, but he is amazing. I'll likely breed something similar from two of my Obsidian Terrors some of their babies might help with your project if you have to breed them yourself or hire a fire nest.



Spoiler: Evil dregs who will make evil babies :D
















Moko said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=4
> 
> the 5 unnamed on bottom row is for grabs, just let me know and/or send a cr c:



Ahh I love the fae! Brilliant colours, would go really well with my Obsidian Terror project! Can I grab her? I'll send a CR  <3 <3<3<3  damnit I have to stop buying dragons and sell some haha.


----------



## Alienfish

Yep sure, all free c: send a cr!


----------



## Trickilicky

You sure?? The last 3 dregs in my lair I'm selling if you want one in return! 

I might level them up a bit later and exalt them, I really need the space.

I also need to trading embers and stuff for retired skins...damn you FR Wiki for showing them all to me ><


----------



## Alienfish

well if you wanna pay me some go ahead lol


----------



## brutalitea

I got 2 out of 3 dragons from level 17 to level 18 in one streak. One. Holy wow. 

I was super close to managing the third (she's 10k exp behind the other two) but I got unlucky with eliminate dodges. 

And I got 5 or 6 familiars during the streak. That's also never happened before!


----------



## Trickilicky

Sent a CR, but if you want a dragon too lemme know


----------



## Alienfish

grats Tae c:

@Tricky is alright I need the space so I prefer either if peeps give me like 5k if they really want or just take it for free.

also the four others are for grabs too.. free or i will exalt.


----------



## Trickilicky

Tae said:


> I got 2 out of 3 dragons from level 17 to level 18 in one streak. One. Holy wow.
> 
> I was super close to managing the third (she's 10k exp behind the other two) but I got unlucky with eliminate dodges.
> 
> And I got 5 or 6 familiars during the streak. That's also never happened before!



Good work that's awesome, level 25 doesn't seem so far once you get pass level 18. Your dergs are doing you proud. Grats on the familiars too, I always get so exciting when I see them in the loot!



Moko said:


> grats Tae c:
> 
> @Tricky is alright I need the space so I prefer either if peeps give me like 5k if they really want or just take it for free.
> 
> also the four others are for grabs too.. free or i will exalt.



I know me too, I don't want to have more than 30 dragons right now, but it seems hopeless!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

lel you can have my other faes for free tricky if you want 

- - - Post Merge - - -

like if you want kurotokage you can, please dont change his name cause it has a meaning to me :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and gonna exalt the spirals and imps unless someone wants, need space


----------



## Trickilicky

Moko said:


> lel you can have my other faes for free tricky if you want
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like if you want kurotokage you can, please dont change his name cause it has a meaning to me :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh and gonna exalt the spirals and imps unless someone wants, need space



You're so awesome, thank you but I must resist! <3 <3 gotta save room for hatchlings as I'll be able to breed in a few days WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

alright just wondering c:

anyways exalting the other dergs i got cause i wanna hatch other stuff and such :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yay finally able to breed my glimmer bebs ;D


----------



## Alienfish

got this tree derg


----------



## cheezyfries

so um i got another ignis chest from digging, does anyone want to trade with me for any chest besides lava eater and furnace queen?thanks!


----------



## rosabelle

cheezyfries said:


> so um i got another ignis chest from digging, does anyone want to trade with me for any chest besides lava eater and furnace queen?thanks!



Would you want to trade it for an infernal fur chest? 

Edit: I need to sleep. If you still want to trade, I'll be sending it once I wake up. If not,  its alright.


----------



## cheezyfries

rosabelle said:


> Would you want to trade it for an infernal fur chest?
> 
> Edit: I need to sleep. If you still want to trade, I'll be sending it once I wake up. If not,  its alright.



sounds good, i'll send it over ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally ran out of the materials for the Baldwin skins. D: So saadd. Guess I gotta start brewing for more materials now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

nvm managed to snag it thank god lmao

also cheezy your skydancer is beautiful *A*


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I finally ran out of the materials for the Baldwin skins. D: So saadd. Guess I gotta start brewing for more materials now.



i think that i should start transmuting every day now that this has been introduced- do you think that they'll keep on doing it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> nvm managed to snag it thank god lmao
> 
> also cheezy your skydancer is beautiful *A*



congrats on getting the skin, and thank you so much!! i'm super excited for the plague vs ice battle next week because i'll be able to get some profit, but i also have to divide it between the buying threads and lightning's dom pledge


----------



## brutalitea

Does anyone want to help me name my Skydancer? He grew up last night after rollover.






His mate's name is Felicity.

Just checked and it's another 3 days before any of my dragons will be RTB.

I have 31 glowing embers now. Just need 9 more so I can get the crown. Not sure if I should get the emblem or not. I don't even have any Fire dergs.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i think that i should start transmuting every day now that this has been introduced- do you think that they'll keep on doing it?


Yes I do think they'll keep doing it. It's a good way for people without a lot of treasure to still be able to take part in the festivals and also they said it was a method for cutting down some of the unused stocks of materials in people's hoards. Naiad sent me the link where they said that, but I don't have it with me right now. 

Is Lightning doing a profit push off of our battle?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Does anyone want to help me name my Skydancer? He grew up last night after rollover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mate's name is Felicity.
> 
> Just checked and it's another 3 days before any of my dragons will be RTB.
> 
> I have 31 glowing embers now. Just need 9 more so I can get the crown. Not sure if I should get the emblem or not. I don't even have any Fire dergs.



Nice Skydancer! The emblems come back every year instead of retiring, so I generally skip buying them at all. Up to you if you'd use one, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> i think that i should start transmuting every day now that this has been introduced- do you think that they'll keep on doing it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on getting the skin, and thank you so much!! i'm super excited for the plague vs ice battle next week because i'll be able to get some profit, but i also have to divide it between the buying threads and lightning's dom pledge



ahh thank you dear~ and youre welcome! <3

actually... i have literally never seen summer swelter in the MP. is it still there? o_o; ive wanted to get it, but i can never find it...
i like how i keep saying these things and then go to look and its there, omfg. OK NVM THEN LOL


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Yes I do think they'll keep doing it. It's a good way for people without a lot of treasure to still be able to take part in the festivals and also they said it was a method for cutting down some of the unused stocks of materials in people's hoards. Naiad sent me the link where they said that, but I don't have it with me right now.
> 
> Is Lightning doing a profit push off of our battle?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Skydancer! The emblems come back every year instead of retiring, so I generally skip buying them at all. Up to you if you'd use one, though.



ah that makes a lot of sense- thanks for answering! and no, if i'm correct we're doing a conquest push, i'm a part of a team and one of our challenges is to gain points for our team through the dom pledge (basically just putting in a spreadsheet the name of dragons exalted) so i want to help out!

also i only have 300/700 embers that i need *dies* i don't think i'll reach my goal this festival ahh 

edit: oh and the reason i said i'd get some profit from the ice vs plague battle is because i followed your guide and have some eggs hatching soon so that i can level and sell/exalt them next week ^^


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Anyone interested in these? I've been trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> Does anyone want to help me name my Skydancer? He grew up last night after rollover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mate's name is Felicity.
> 
> Just checked and it's another 3 days before any of my dragons will be RTB.
> 
> I have 31 glowing embers now. Just need 9 more so I can get the crown. Not sure if I should get the emblem or not. I don't even have any Fire dergs.



i looooooove those red silk things from the head <3

also egh better stock up on seafood for the weekend


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Haven't been here in a while, Hai everybody lol.

But after moooonths of breeding BOTH my dream dragons have been born <3

Meet Matoi, although my desired gender was male I am perfectly fine with a girlie, besides the parents I used had a bit iffy color combinations so She's that lucky ONE EGG nest kind of thing haha.





And this is Kimachi, I'll be changing his primary to Crystal soon enough.





Also: got these dergs for sale http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1480260


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got my ambassador for the arcane event




I'll scroll her into a fae


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Saw someone post about Halloween dergs, my Progen was lucky to be a halloween derg! 



I want to get him some spoopy accent or clothes but don't know what, any suggestions?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO does anybody know why okapi is so expensive right now? I see its not in the MP right now, but usually there are a few pages in the A, but here isn't even a full page and they're all going for gems...are they pulling it from the MP?


----------



## Luminescence

Screaming because one of my favourite artists on FR is going to offer art for fodder during Ice vs Plague bUT I CAN'T BUY IT SINCE I'M IN THE SAME FLIGHT 

sob


----------



## Lancelot

I really want some skins but I have NO treasure Dx


How can I get some fast? ;u;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## cheezyfries

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: Babies for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Female ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Male ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Male ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Male ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Female ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Female ^)
> 
> 
> I was thinking around 10k each. Just send me a crossroad if you're interested in one of them.
> 
> And how is everyone? I haven't been on here in a while.



i'm good- got my lair expansion, woohoo! how are you? i'd definitely grab one of those babies if i didn't already have a noc of those similar colors ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

*You have 946 Glowing Embers.*


Whelp, time to take a break from FR and go make coffee cookies. o:


----------



## Naiad

*You have 3 Glowing Embers.*

i sure love the coliseum.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> *You have 946 Glowing Embers.*
> 
> 
> Whelp, time to take a break from FR and go make coffee cookies. o:





Naiad said:


> *You have 3 Glowing Embers.*
> 
> i sure love the coliseum.



I spent all of mine this morning, but I've got like four of the familiars, three of the wisp flame thing, and then 2 crowns, I still have almost 35 I think, but I still have some good grinding left to do ^u^


----------



## Jacob

i just played a 25 minute game of shock switch on hard difficulty. I guess that is pretty good for a beginner.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jacob_lawall said:


> i just played a 25 minute game of shock switch on hard difficulty. I guess that is pretty good for a beginner.



Yes, because I can't even play a one minute game of shock switch.


----------



## Jacob

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, because I can't even play a one minute game of shock switch.



Haha my dragons are all level 1 so this is basically the only way for me to make my treasure. I gotta get good.


----------



## brutalitea

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler: Babies for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Female ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Male ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Male ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Female ^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Female ^)
> 
> 
> I was thinking around 10k each. Just send me a crossroad if you're interested in one of them.
> 
> And how is everyone? I haven't been on here in a while.



Wow I love those babies. Sadly I only have 3.5k treasure.

And my good luck with Coli the other night is completely gone. I just had three eliminate dodges. Ugh.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Wow I love those babies. Sadly I only have 3.5k treasure.
> 
> And my good luck with Coli the other night is completely gone. I just had three eliminate dodges. Ugh.



That's why I try getting my breath all the way up, even though the glitch knocks it down, I still get a few eliminates on each dragon before I have to keep working the breath back up.


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's why I try getting my breath all the way up, even though the glitch knocks it down, I still get a few eliminates on each dragon before I have to keep working the breath back up.



I've only got Eliminate on one dragon


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, because I can't even play a one minute game of shock switch.



me neither that way is way too fast for me to concentrate it's so trippy

o.o


----------



## Lancelot

Xanarcah said:


> *You have 946 Glowing Embers.*
> 
> 
> Whelp, time to take a break from FR and go make coffee cookies. o:



Jfc 

what.


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Jfc
> 
> what.



i dont even ._.

oh well finally got the diversity achievement keeping that mirror though i think


----------



## brutalitea

Forgot to share this gen 1 noc I got late last night after rollover






I was watching someone livestream doing FR art and they hatched this egg and scatter scrolled it twice, got pissed off at the lousy colors, and just said whoever was watching (me and like 3 other people) should just send a CR for it. I only had 6.5k treasure at the time and she was fine with it. SO. CHRISTMAS NOC.

And just now, I picked up a wildclaw male hatching with glimmer for 4444 treasure. Gonna have to find a way to save treasure for a breed change scroll though, I don't like wildclaws. Also debating whether I should scatterscroll him or not (which is in the faaaaar future, so much treasure)





Now I have NINE hatchlings in my lair. GROW UP YOU PUNKS. THE ONLY BABY ALLOWED IS MATCHA. (who one day I will hopefully be able to afford an eternal youth scroll for)



I need names for these two ^^^ and my two ridgeback babies... Names are so stressful! I named my male skydancer Ryder for future lore reasons.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've only heard about the goldslab pieces now and I was wondering how you'd get them? I can't find anyone who has them


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Actually just checked the ah and people do have them but how did they get it?

Dunno why it didn't merge


----------



## Alienfish

That's weird usually they merge unless it's 30+ minutes :/

also done getting embers and stuff finally gonna be away for weekend so glad i could buy them things..


----------



## Xanarcah

Gold slab stuff is a cycled out gem apparel set,  like the night sky silks.


----------



## cheezyfries

rip getting embers in digging/scavenging, i've gotten like 15 in the past two days, and combined with lots of homework i'm not even close to my goal. i'm aiming for 500 now, but i only have 300 so i'll need lots and lots of luck.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Haven't been grinding as much but I am def going to grind all day today and then tomorrow at work too so I can try to get the last few chests I haven't gotten. Only missing 2 but I have multiples of the others I've gotten so that's good. Also I just switched to Shadow this morning after hatching these beautiful babies!


Spoiler: BABES


















They're all listed in the AH but if anybody wants one I can pull it and lower the price a bit. ^u^


----------



## Lancelot

My babies I hatched last week grew up and they look SO COOL ;u;





















- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I did this


----------



## cheezyfries

wow lightning's decided to do a push instead O.O apparently we weren't getting enough OOF raffle donations and if we lost, we'd have a lower flight morale? idk how that really works lol, i guess the week after the next won't be as intense as i thought it was.


----------



## Jacob

So yeh guys I am selling a little bit of treasure bc I am poor af on tbt

so if ur poor on fr, heres a little somethin:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?318531-Fright-Rising-Treasure


edit: Someone just bought it all haha so nevermind ;D


----------



## Naiad

selling lots n' lots of dragos


*12kT*








*20kT*












*25kT*






*30kT (With Bios)*








*100 G*


​
feel free to haggle with me, I'll probably end up exalting most of them :0


----------



## Luminescence

cheezyfries said:


> wow lightning's decided to do a push instead O.O apparently we weren't getting enough OOF raffle donations and if we lost, we'd have a lower flight morale? idk how that really works lol, i guess the week after the next won't be as intense as i thought it was.



How exactly is a light sprite not enough in terms of raffle donations wh a t I'm really confused. Out of curiosity, who are you guys up against during that week?


----------



## cheezyfries

Luminescence said:


> How exactly is a light sprite not enough in terms of raffle donations wh a t I'm really confused. Out of curiosity, who are you guys up against during that week?



the light sprite was a gift from a retiring player and i think it's only to be used if we're in a dire enough situation. we also didn't get many donations, and i don't think we're going against anybody


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yaaass finally glimmer is as low as 15K. Too bad the 15K is ugly


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> wow lightning's decided to do a push instead O.O apparently we weren't getting enough OOF raffle donations and if we lost, we'd have a lower flight morale? idk how that really works lol, i guess the week after the next won't be as intense as i thought it was.



Wait, what's happening to the Lightning push?


----------



## ssvv227

shameless advertisement ^^; just made an accent for m imps...feel free to have a look!


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Wait, what's happening to the Lightning push?



we voted today (i think) and decided that it'd be a profit push instead of a conquest because of the lack of OOF raffle donations (besides all the sprites and stuff) and if we lost, it'd be a decrease on our morale iirc. i don't think it really matters because nobody else is doing anything that week but?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> we voted today (i think) and decided that it'd be a profit push instead of a conquest because of the lack of OOF raffle donations (besides all the sprites and stuff) and if we lost, it'd be a decrease on our morale iirc. i don't think it really matters because nobody else is doing anything that week but?


Ooh I see. o: that seems sort of... Odd to me. Especially since having a oof raffle isn't mandatory. I know Plague for sure had some uncontested conquests without raffles. Our last couple of uncontested ones were us going full out exalting, but without a raffle, with a buying thread with merely decent prices. Essentially it was just a really hard profit push that we would have stepped up if a competitor had appeared.


----------



## Creeper$

I have an extra furnace queen chest if anyone wants to trade? already have skogsbrand and spirit ablaze tho.


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> I have an extra furnace queen chest if anyone wants to trade? already have skogsbrand and spirit ablaze tho.




Would you trade for a Lava Eater? :0


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh I see. o: that seems sort of... Odd to me. Especially since having a oof raffle isn't mandatory. I know Plague for sure had some uncontested conquests without raffles. Our last couple of uncontested ones were us going full out exalting, but without a raffle, with a buying thread with merely decent prices. Essentially it was just a really hard profit push that we would have stepped up if a competitor had appeared.


i think that the lack of prizes had made them fear that the fire raffle controversy would reappear again? yeah, maybe the dom heads thought that someone would step up considering it's been planned for several weeks, but i'm not sure. i don't even know if the buying thread'll reappear, i think there was talk of that? it might've been just one person i think


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Since I switched flights this morning and I had been saving up a few pairs for when I switched so I started 3 nests, and all of them have 4 eggs in them... I have no idea how I am going to make room for all of them, but hopefully they'll all be really pretty!


----------



## Trickilicky

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Since I switched flights this morning and I had been saving up a few pairs for when I switched so I started 3 nests, and all of them have 4 eggs in them... I have no idea how I am going to make room for all of them, but hopefully they'll all be really pretty!



Amazing luck! 12 eggs, hehe, you'll be up to your ears in babies in a few days 

I was staying at a friends the last few days, tried to keep up with festival and such and today I'm going to grind and hopefully grab a few more embers and chests and whatever. Hope everyone has had a good week and managed to get what they need! Happy to switch out chests if anyone wants to swap. I have Furnace Queens, Lava Eaters and an Infernal fur to trade.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So far my full loot from the event has been as follows:
*221 Embers Left
1 Spirit Ablaze Chest
(5) Furnace Queen Chests (I did open one for the skin)
3 Lave Eater Chests
2 Skogsbrand Chests
2 Infernal Fur Chests
1 Simply a Flame Skin
1 Summer Heat Accent
1 Kindling King Accent
4 Molten Marauders
3 Will 'o' the Ember
2 Searing Crowns*

Pretty good haul so far, and also during the grinding I got a ton of the new Jackalopes as well as the rest of the Scorched Forest familiars. So I am really happy with my pay out. Probably going to buy a few more of the Will 'o's and maybe another fam or crown and then sell most of my leftover Embers for treasure because I desperately need it for an Okapi and a lair expansion!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Amazing luck! 12 eggs, hehe, you'll be up to your ears in babies in a few days
> 
> I was staying at a friends the last few days, tried to keep up with festival and such and today I'm going to grind and hopefully grab a few more embers and chests and whatever. Hope everyone has had a good week and managed to get what they need! Happy to switch out chests if anyone wants to swap. I have Furnace Queens, Lava Eaters and an Infernal fur to trade.



Yes! Very lucky, and they're all good pairs too, so I don't think I will have to save many for fodder, might exalt the lumps but I have pretty pairs so their shouldn't be many! So far I have gotten pretty small clutches, besides the one I just hatched with my Glimmer/Circuit babies, which luckily turned a four egg clutch as well and 3/4 were glimmers! So I've been having egg luck along with my Festival luck this week!


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So far my full loot from the event has been as follows:
> *221 Embers Left
> 1 Spirit Ablaze Chest
> (5) Furnace Queen Chests (I did open one for the skin)
> 3 Lave Eater Chests
> 2 Skogsbrand Chests
> 2 Infernal Fur Chests
> 1 Simply a Flame Skin
> 1 Summer Heat Accent
> 1 Kindling King Accent
> 4 Molten Marauders
> 3 Will 'o' the Ember
> 2 Searing Crowns*
> 
> Pretty good haul so far, and also during the grinding I got a ton of the new Jackalopes as well as the rest of the Scorched Forest familiars. So I am really happy with my pay out. Probably going to buy a few more of the Will 'o's and maybe another fam or crown and then sell most of my leftover Embers for treasure because I desperately need it for an Okapi and a lair expansion!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Very lucky, and they're all good pairs too, so I don't think I will have to save many for fodder, might exalt the lumps but I have pretty pairs so their shouldn't be many! So far I have gotten pretty small clutches, besides the one I just hatched with my Glimmer/Circuit babies, which luckily turned a four egg clutch as well and 3/4 were glimmers! So I've been having egg luck along with my Festival luck this week!



nice! i have 438 glowing embers, the spirit ablaze, furnace queen, lava eater, ignis, and infernal fur chests so far! i'm going to cash in all my winnings later today, hopefully i can reach 500 by then >.<


----------



## Creeper$

Naiad said:


> Would you trade for a Lava Eater? :0



Totally, my username is mockeryof. Will send it right over!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> So far my full loot from the event has been as follows:
> *221 Embers Left
> 1 Spirit Ablaze Chest
> (5) Furnace Queen Chests (I did open one for the skin)
> 3 Lave Eater Chests
> 2 Skogsbrand Chests
> 2 Infernal Fur Chests
> 1 Simply a Flame Skin
> 1 Summer Heat Accent
> 1 Kindling King Accent
> 4 Molten Marauders
> 3 Will 'o' the Ember
> 2 Searing Crowns*
> 
> Pretty good haul so far, and also during the grinding I got a ton of the new Jackalopes as well as the rest of the Scorched Forest familiars. So I am really happy with my pay out. Probably going to buy a few more of the Will 'o's and maybe another fam or crown and then sell most of my leftover Embers for treasure because I desperately need it for an Okapi and a lair expansion!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Very lucky, and they're all good pairs too, so I don't think I will have to save many for fodder, might exalt the lumps but I have pretty pairs so their shouldn't be many! So far I have gotten pretty small clutches, besides the one I just hatched with my Glimmer/Circuit babies, which luckily turned a four egg clutch as well and 3/4 were glimmers! So I've been having egg luck along with my Festival luck this week!



jesUS


----------



## cheezyfries

looking to trade an ignis chest for a skogsbrand chest ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> looking to trade an ignis chest for a skogsbrand chest ^^



I have an extra skogsbrand I can trade!


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I have an extra skogsbrand I can trade!



sent it over ^^ also an update on our conquest/push?? apparently wind (or is it arcane???) is conquesting that week as well, so i have no clue what we're doing now O.O


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> sent it over ^^ also an update on our conquest/push?? apparently wind (or is it arcane???) is conquesting that week as well, so i have no clue what we're doing now O.O



Thanks so much! 

And my guess would be Wind, based on the fact that Arcane just had a major push recently, but I'm really not sure since I haven't heard about it. Only way to tell is to wait and see, I guess.  o: never thought I'd see the day when Lightning opted to profit push instead of conquest against Wind or Arcane though.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> And my guess would be Wind, based on the fact that Arcane just had a major push recently, but I'm really not sure since I haven't heard about it. Only way to tell is to wait and see, I guess.  o: never thought I'd see the day when Lightning opted to profit push instead of conquest against Wind or Arcane though.



i think we're going back to conquest, but it hasn't been said yet because when people heard that funds were lacking we got more donations! someone said it's a three-way fight, which doesn't make too much sense because arcane's holiday is soon, but maybe they'll just be pushing? idk haha, but this'll be very very interesting.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I feel like selling his accent to help fund gene pojects but I dunno




There's one selling in the AH but accents that go for 1000+ gems hardly ever sell and if it does I'll only get one scroll :/.


----------



## cheezyfries

ahhh okay one quick question- how should i split my embers? i'll end up with 500, and i'm thinking of it like this-
5 will o embers
2 molten marauders 
2 fiery crowns

but i feel like i should get more familiars? idk haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> ahhh okay one quick question- how should i split my embers? i'll end up with 500, and i'm thinking of it like this-
> 5 will o embers
> 2 molten marauders
> 2 fiery crowns
> 
> but i feel like i should get more familiars? idk haha


I'd get only 1 crown and 3 maruaders. The differencebetween each crown is the symbol at the top amd the colors


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> ahhh okay one quick question- how should i split my embers? i'll end up with 500, and i'm thinking of it like this-
> 5 will o embers
> 2 molten marauders
> 2 fiery crowns
> 
> but i feel like i should get more familiars? idk haha



4 embers, 4 familiar, 2 crowns? That leaves, what 20 embers left over? I can toss another 15 your way to make 35 for another familiar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crowns will cycle back again, so I wouldn't stock up on too many of those unless you really like them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I feel like selling his accent to help fund gene pojects but I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one selling in the AH but accents that go for 1000+ gems hardly ever sell and if it does I'll only get one scroll :/.



Keep the accent, it looks awesome on her. o: genes will always be available when you have more money later on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i think we're going back to conquest, but it hasn't been said yet because when people heard that funds were lacking we got more donations! someone said it's a three-way fight, which doesn't make too much sense because arcane's holiday is soon, but maybe they'll just be pushing? idk haha, but this'll be very very interesting.



Truee, starfall is next month, maybe they're profit pushing to build funds for it? I'm interested in seeing what gets decided either way. On the other hand, I'll probably be dead after ice vs Plague.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> 4 embers, 4 familiar, 2 crowns? That leaves, what 20 embers left over? I can toss another 15 your way to make 35 for another familiar.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Crowns will cycle back again, so I wouldn't stock up on too many of those unless you really like them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the accent, it looks awesome on her. o: genes will always be available when you have more money later on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Truee, starfall is next month, maybe they're profit pushing to build funds for it? I'm interested in seeing what gets decided either way. On the other hand, I'll probably be dead after ice vs Plague.



didn't know that they'd come back on NoN, that's something that i should definitely note. thank you! i'll probably just grind for another 15, thanks for offering though, you've helped me so much! haha the next week will be a very, very, interesting battle, i'll be sending dragons to both sides!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> didn't know that they'd come back on NoN, that's something that i should definitely note. thank you! i'll probably just grind for another 15, thanks for offering though, you've helped me so much! haha the next week will be a very, very, interesting battle, i'll be sending dragons to both sides!



Yeah the crowns will come back. 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1477205

Actually, I was discussing with a couple people that they might not be for NoN? Because of how the time skews for releases. Also, they just said they'll cycle, not during what event. Anther another event with a new breed of the color release of something? 

*speculations*

Better stock up on fodder now if you guys are conquesting, I can guarantee you that ice and Plague will make it hella expensive the week before.


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> Totally, my username is mockeryof. Will send it right over!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> jesUS



Sending now!~

edit: it seems you never sent me the chest o: are you still interested in a trade?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah the crowns will come back.
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1477205
> 
> Actually, I was discussing with a couple people that they might not be for NoN? Because of how the time skews for releases. Also, they just said they'll cycle, not during what event. Anther another event with a new breed of the color release of something?
> 
> *speculations*
> 
> Better stock up on fodder now if you guys are conquesting, I can guarantee you that ice and Plague will make it hella expensive the week before.



ah i guess i just skimmed over that in the midst of excitement XD ooh that'd be super cool, or maybe it could be a spin off of the night of the nocturne? i wish i could stock up, but i have no room *cries* i really shouldn't have hatched those hatchlings today. i'll try to snipe some tomorrow, maybe it won't be super high then?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Anybody want 21 embers for free? I don't need them anymore.


----------



## Dinosaurz

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Anybody want 21 embers for free? I don't need them anymore.



I don't even own the game and I want them lol.



What do they do? Lol


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Slammint said:


> I don't even own the game and I want them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What do they do? Lol



Go google it. I'm not sure when the next registration window is if you want to join. I can't give them if you're not signed up, sorry. D:


----------



## cheezyfries

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Anybody want 21 embers for free? I don't need them anymore.



could i please have them? thank you! i want to try to get one last marauder >.< my user's cheezyfries!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

cheezyfries said:


> could i please have them? thank you! i want to try to get one last marauder >.< my user's cheezyfries!



Sent you it.


----------



## cheezyfries

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Sent you it.



thank you!

*dies*










ahhhhhh just need a name for the male


----------



## Jacob

selling a tad bit of treasure here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?318531-Fright-Rising-Treasure....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Grinding for no reason, just sold my last 100 embers for 600t a pop, cheaper than others but I am glad I got some money that I seriously needed. I'm grinding for some little bit of embers so I can save it for no reason cause I already bought all I wanted, will post my full total of swag after rollover, but my last list was pretty much inclusive of what I got... we'll see though, might get some random ton of chests or something.


----------



## Xanarcah

Went to my class' reunion, missed spending the last of my embers on stuff. Oh well, worth it.


----------



## rosabelle

Oh wow those starting payouts.  good luck to ice and plague!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aggghh it's plague vs ice this week??? I thought it was next week  

I need to find someone to hold a bunch of my dragons to train and exalt then


----------



## Xanarcah

COME ON PLAGUE! LET'S GO!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> COME ON PLAGUE! LET'S GO!



leTS DO THIS


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The coli is slower then my online smash matches ;-;


----------



## Peisinoe

FOR SALE

GLIM BABES
















EYEBURNERS AYYY
















random pastels
















Ive really fallen in love with obs/obs in xxy xyx xyy. Ugh especially cryfaceglim i need them all


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*FULL EVENT SWAG BREAKDOWN:*
55 Leftover Embers
Spirit Ablaze Chest
4 Furnace Queen Chests
3 Lava Eater Chests
2 Skogsbrand Chest
3 Infernal Fur Chests
Simply a Flame Skin
Summer Heat Accent
Kindling King Accnet
Furnace Queen Accent
4 Will o'the Embers
2 Searing Crowns
4 Molten Marauders


*NON-Holiday Swag:*
19 Familiars (Including 5 of the new Jackalopes)
100k in treasure from selling embers(More from selling other things obtained but I didn't keep track XD)
COUNTLESS food
COUNTLESS trinkets/materials
A couple of apparel items including a bloodscale greaves, and a gold filigree boots!


All in all I think I did awesome for this event and I really hope everyone else got everything they wanted out of it! <3


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> COME ON PLAGUE! LET'S GO!



NO! DO NOT GO

ICE SHALL WIN AND DOMINATE


----------



## lolparrot

thats sure is a lot of swag goodness
i only got these things


Spoiler: puny swag list



1 Spirits Ablaze Chest
2 Furnace Queen Chest
2 Lava Eater Chest
3 Searing Crown
5 Will o' the Embers
1 Kindling King Skin
2 Volcanic Queen Skin
2 Molten Marauder
36 Leftover Embers

Non-Flameforger's
1 Brambeled Joker Chest
1 Sunbeam Sentinel Chest
1 Cloudsong Chest
1 Levithian Spirit Chest
9 Immactulate Tablet
115 Charged Sprocket
100 Shimmering Pinecone
20 Giant Sandollar
15 Messenger's Scroll
36 All-seeing Shroom
Got these all from trading embers lol
and a surplus of familiars, trinkets, and food.


Still a pretty good amount of stuff though.


----------



## cheezyfries

selling my unhatched plague egg for 1k tbt!! the lowest as of right now on the AH is 180k so that'd be 1.2k TBT. thanks!


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *FULL EVENT SWAG BREAKDOWN:*
> 55 Leftover Embers
> Spirit Ablaze Chest
> 4 Furnace Queen Chests
> 3 Lava Eater Chests
> 2 Skogsbrand Chest
> 3 Infernal Fur Chests
> Simply a Flame Skin
> Summer Heat Accent
> Kindling King Accnet
> Furnace Queen Accent
> 4 Will o'the Embers
> 2 Searing Crowns
> 4 Molten Marauders
> 
> 
> *NON-Holiday Swag:*
> 19 Familiars (Including 5 of the new Jackalopes)
> 100k in treasure from selling embers(More from selling other things obtained but I didn't keep track XD)
> COUNTLESS food
> COUNTLESS trinkets/materials
> A couple of apparel items including a bloodscale greaves, and a gold filigree boots!
> 
> 
> All in all I think I did awesome for this event and I really hope everyone else got everything they wanted out of it! <3





lolparrot said:


> thats sure is a lot of swag goodness
> i only got these things
> 
> 
> Spoiler: puny swag list
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Spirits Ablaze Chest
> 2 Furnace Queen Chest
> 2 Lava Eater Chest
> 3 Searing Crown
> 5 Will o' the Embers
> 1 Kindling King Skin
> 2 Volcanic Queen Skin
> 2 Molten Marauder
> 36 Leftover Embers
> 
> Non-Flameforger's
> 1 Brambeled Joker Chest
> 1 Sunbeam Sentinel Chest
> 1 Cloudsong Chest
> 1 Levithian Spirit Chest
> 9 Immactulate Tablet
> 115 Charged Sprocket
> 100 Shimmering Pinecone
> 20 Giant Sandollar
> 15 Messenger's Scroll
> 36 All-seeing Shroom
> Got these all from trading embers lol
> and a surplus of familiars, trinkets, and food.
> 
> 
> Still a pretty good amount of stuff though.



YOU GUGYS DID GREAT!! congrats!! : D ; As long as you make money and had a good festival--that's all that really matters!


----------



## Xanarcah

Haul:

33 Molten Marauders
36 Will o the Wisps
5 crowns
24 chests
57-ish Skins/Accents


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Haul:
> 
> 33 Molten Marauders
> 36 Will o the Wisps
> 5 crowns
> 24 chests
> 57-ish Skins/Accents



i'm crying HOW

does anyone have an accent: burning core from the brightshine jubilee they'd like to sell? let me know your price, thank you!


----------



## Kiikay

ZZZzzzz still have so many dragons to sell, need to make room for other hatchlings. Buy my dragons plox lol. 




Spoiler: 15k Each







Female Nocturne || IriShim Underbelly|| XYY Sky Rose Rose





Female Spiral || Cry Current Smoke || Platinum Shadow Coal





Female Spiral || Cry Current Smoke || Black Blue Ice





Female Snapper || CryFace Smoke || Storm Pink Crimson





Male Snapper || CryFace Spine || Purple Red Pink





Female Snapper || CryFace Smoke || Rose Red Carmine





Male Skydancer || CryFace Gem || Silver Leaf Ivory





Female Skydance || Cryface Gem || Ice Aqua Ivory





Female Skydancer || Gryface Gem || Rose Chocolate Ivory







Spoiler: 20k Each







Female Imp || cryface smoke || Forest Aqua Maize






Male Coatl || cryface smoke || Green Coral Sunshine





Female Coatl || Cryface Gem || Obsidian Midnight Rose





Female Coatl || Cryface Crackle || Thistle Grey Rose





Female Imp || Current Ripple Crackle || Seafoam Banana Rose





Female Nocturne || Speckle Seraph Underbelly || Chocolate Rose Maize
[/center]



Send CR to Kikay -- They're all up in AH but listed in a higher price.


----------



## Xanarcah

Off to Valhalla, shiny and chrome!


----------



## Creeper$

Naiad said:


> Sending now!~
> 
> edit: it seems you never sent me the chest o: are you still interested in a trade?



oh, sorry! i thought i sent it, must've been another trade :/

edit: what's your username? I can't seem to find it in the directory


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i'm crying HOW
> 
> does anyone have an accent: burning core from the brightshine jubilee they'd like to sell? let me know your price, thank you!



A lot of farming and a ton of money and a massive stash of materials from Baldwin. That's basically it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What's the lowest for fodder in the ah? I can't check right now


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's the lowest for fodder in the ah? I can't check right now



9k last i checked


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> 9k last i checked



ohh boy hate to see what i'd be on the last few days


----------



## lolparrot

I won a raffle and got a ton of familiars as a prize...
My bestiary went from 52 to 93 lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

After my egger wouldn't sell I decided to open it just for ****s and gigs, got a PERFECT tree dragon! If anybody is interested give me an offer!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Peregrine looks alright


----------



## DreadSpecialist

I personally love Peregrine.
B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my god those plague doctor masks <3 

interesting gene, caught me completely off-guard O: wouldnt use it myself, but its nice. wonder why just a secondary tho?


----------



## Cuppycakez

...


----------



## Peisinoe

Thinking about sending my imp pair off to dom. Is anyone interested in them before I send to dom? 40k for both!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Peregrine looks better than hypnotic

New combo

Vip+Peregrine


----------



## Alienfish

That gene looks good indeed :3 

And probably secondary because if it was tert it's only give the wings not the mask I guess?

also yay glimmer bebs (kaydee get on <3)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

They should make a tertiary to go with giving the underbelly a fluffy feather texture  but it looks cute, I'm been scrying around with it, not going to buy the gene but if I find a good match later on maybe I'll buy 'em


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah or more like a turt belly.. idk :3

gonna wait and see too plus i need them treas to upgrade lair ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=4


glimmer bebs for grabs just send me a cr with 5k or whatever if you want them


----------



## Alienfish

ah well keeping my glimmer bebs didn't think i'd get treas that fast. thanks kaydee for taking that one tho


----------



## FancyThat

DreadSpecialist said:


> I personally love Peregrine.
> B)



It dose look really good with red and black tones, that dragon is pretty . I might make a dark brotherhood themed dragon with that gene.

I tried my luck with a colour change scroll on my only ridgeback and I'm actually pleased with the results, he used to be rose/blood/stone but now is stone/navy/soil and I changed his primary gene to crystal






I plan to add Facet and Glimmer.


----------



## Alienfish

nice nice ^

sounds like good plans, it'd look smashin'


----------



## Xanarcah

Found an Unbred Gen 1 female Noc in the AH. She's still there for 25g if anyone wanted to grab her. Hatched during NoN. 

Platinum/Jade/Fire


----------



## Alienfish

Looked up some peregrine dergs, tbh they look too much like those other seraph/stripes even if it can be nice if you have matching colours now wonder per is so cheap lol


----------



## Alienfish

found this


----------



## Peisinoe

Yes I was surprised peregrine crashed so fast after release lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Usually a full day makes treasure genes crash but omg it took like 3 hours for per.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah but looking closer it's p much an updated stripes/seraph crossover lol


----------



## Alienfish

<3


----------



## FireNinja1

Update on IvP: Day 2 and the 9ks are about to bleed out. Oh this is going to go great for the next for the next five days...any predictions that it'll cost 11k for fodder soon?


----------



## Shirohibiki

is there a place i can trade plants for seafood? and like i guess i would just add up how much plant points i have and ask for it in return of seafood or something?

also, ive been wondering -- are chests more valuable to sell or open? gilded or otherwise


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know how small/big the margin is between ice and plague? 

and @Shirohibiki i think that they're more valuable to sell because you don't know what you're getting in the chest? but i'm not sure


----------



## Peisinoe

@Shiro
Gilded more valuable to sell. Everything else i suggest opening lol


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> <3



Beautiful ^^

I love the submissions for starfall skins and accents, I'll have such beautiful space dragons :3.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks <3 gotta love them female pc's

haven't checked those out yet maybe i should x3 looking forward though


----------



## Peisinoe

We should do a favorite dragon of the person aboves you game!

I'll start. 

Akasha:





I love the smoke! It really goes well with the fire themed and also the crystal prime makes him look amazing. It all plays together really well. Like a regal fire Prince!


----------



## Peisinoe

Double post Bc Tbt is going to hell. 


Also here is my lair! 

lair


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Muerta





I'm pretty sure you psoted this before amd it's been my favorite from your lair ever since c: Calavera makes really good accents


----------



## Alienfish

Moon






DAT CRACKLES. <3


----------



## cheezyfries

i lovee pastel imps and her colors are so perfect


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT CRACKLES. <3



Xanarcah actually sold her to me. She has a breeding pair that's xxy so mightwant to ask her about gettin one


Skip meh


----------



## Alienfish

it fits so good with the plagues eyes ;e;

(skip me if you want a bit busy)


----------



## Lancelot

LOOOK It looks like a frickin volcano!!!!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone have a will o ember I could buy ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Also ugh I really need to stay off AH before I get more imps :|


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have nests that have been ready to hatch for 2 weeks and I can't hatch them since I only have one lair spot xD


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> LOOOK It looks like a frickin volcano!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone have a will o ember I could buy ;u;


how much are you offering?


----------



## Lancelot

cheezyfries said:


> how much are you offering?



How much would you like? I can give you all the battlestones ive gathered up randomly if u want


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have nests that have been ready to hatch for 2 weeks and I can't hatch them since I only have one lair spot xD



damn ,, btw i was wondering what would happen if you had full so thx for telling me


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How much would you like? I can give you all the battlestones ive gathered up randomly if u want



honestly i need tbt, and i'm only looking for eliminates/ambushes/rallys right now!


----------



## Lancelot

I got an ambush yesterday from pinkertons! 

If thats not enough I can get some ttbt by selling my collectibbles ;o;


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got an ambush yesterday from pinkertons!
> 
> If thats not enough I can get some ttbt by selling my collectibbles ;o;



is 500 tbt okay with you? if not the ambush is good too ^^


----------



## Lancelot

I can give you the ambush right now and as soon as I get 500 tbt ill give that too you too :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also whats ur ign


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I can give you the ambush right now and as soon as I get 500 tbt ill give that too you too :]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also whats ur ign



ah no i can wait for the tbt, both would be too much XD my ign's cheezyfries, what's yours? i'll send over the will o' ember shortly.


----------



## Lancelot

Mines Aokiji.

Also you can have both  Its not like Im gonna use the ambush so it will just be sitting there 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seennt


----------



## cheezyfries

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Mines Aokiji.
> 
> Also you can have both  Its not like Im gonna use the ambush so it will just be sitting there
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seennt



thank you so much! sent over the apparel ^^


----------



## cheezyfries

sorry for posting again, but i really really really need 23 ferrets for the swipp trade and it's only up for an hour. please let me know your price!

got it! woohooooooo


----------



## Shirohibiki

gz cheezy!!!  youre doing great with the swipp stuff!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Nice, congrats on another successful trade!


Also~ post #7777 in this thread~


----------



## cheezyfries

Shirohibiki said:


> gz cheezy!!!  youre doing great with the swipp stuff!!!



thank you!!! honestly all the people from 50k G&G are godsends haha, they helped me get most of the stuff XD only two left to go- the hummingbird and driftwood baron!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Nice, congrats on another successful trade!
> 
> 
> Also~ post #7777 in this thread~



thank you!!

edit:






ahhhhh someone gave me the bursting core chest for free and i'm so happy right now


----------



## Xanarcah

My FAVORITE of all the Flameforger's skin contest submissions, finally put to use~


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> My FAVORITE of all the Flameforger's skin contest submissions, finally put to use~



He LOOKS AMAZING @__@


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> He LOOKS AMAZING @__@



Thanks!

The artist's store is over here, in case you wanted to peruse~

Their work reminds me of EisenDragoon's work.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The artist's store is over here, in case you wanted to peruse~
> 
> Their work reminds me of EisenDragoon's work.



ooh both their skins are amazing @__@ definitely worth the price.  Hmm, I haven't seen their work~ I'll go look for it *google google*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aslo, how are you guys there over at plague?  congrats on holding the top spot!


----------



## DreadSpecialist

i DON'T USUALLY DO RANDOM ADVERTISEMENT bUT...........
if anyone wants pretty art, my darling husband started up a shop on FR for FR treasure!!!
i really suggest you check him out, his art is super nice ; v ;

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1567827/1


----------



## Alienfish

also ech FR lagging like a dead turtle now.. really ._:


----------



## FancyThat

I can even get the site to load, hope it's back up soon.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I was bonding with the familiars and it started ****ting :/


----------



## rosabelle

FR is having problems with their service provider so yea. :| It's been down for I think 2hrs for me. LOL


----------



## FancyThat

I looked on one of those site checker pages and their Facebook and by the comments left it seems to have been an on going issue, hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Alienfish

ahh thanks guys, makes more sense 

thought it was my internet at first since it mess up once in a while but yeah...


----------



## rosabelle

Yea, it was down this morning for me too (evening in the US) for an hour-ish and then went back up. Then a little after rollover it went down again. :| Ahh well my hungry dragons can wait. 8)


----------



## Alienfish

ahh :3 

yeah my little treas can wait too i guess ahaha


----------



## BiggKitty

If you Google the site "Is Flight Rising Down Right Now" it will tell you if it is just you or that it is down for everyone


----------



## Alienfish

ah thanks

well if it was only me i wouldn't be surprised so that's why I wondered i guess 'shrugs'


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all. Been quiet this week as I've had company over and also a horrible case of tinnitus which after my nurse appointment this morning, hope goes away soon because it's making me very grumpy and tired ><

FR seems to be up and running again, although I've had loads of time outs recently, especially when trading. Really excited about the upcoming Arcane festival! It'll be my second, and I thoroughly enjoyed my first last month 

Good luck to everyone in the ice and plague flights, it's pretty intense from what I can gather!


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> ooh both their skins are amazing @__@ definitely worth the price.  Hmm, I haven't seen their work~ I'll go look for it *google google*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aslo, how are you guys there over at plague?  congrats on holding the top spot!



Plague is hoppin'. XD Exalting all the things! Ice is a good adversary though, so we've always got to be on our toes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> i DON'T USUALLY DO RANDOM ADVERTISEMENT bUT...........
> if anyone wants pretty art, my darling husband started up a shop on FR for FR treasure!!!
> i really suggest you check him out, his art is super nice ; v ;
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1567827/1



That's some nice art! If I come out of this battle with any money left at all, I might drop by his store!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Good luck to everyone in the ice and plague flights, it's pretty intense from what I can gather!


Thanks! I've been in the coli in all my spare time this week (I'll get to your pm though, not to worry!). I'll have a heart attack if the board flips this late in the game, though, I swear. .-.


----------



## TinyCentaur

I didn't know there was FR people on here until now hello everyone

I'm from Light, but I'm sending good luck to those anyone in Ice in the current dom battle. Ice is my second favourite flight, ehe. 

Also if you don't mind can I get some opinions on my Starfall Celebration entry?


Spoiler: Here it is


----------



## Lancelot

THATS SO COOL> I HOPE IT WINS OMFG


----------



## Alienfish

I like it, would love to see against a darker blue/black background though


----------



## cheezyfries

woohoo for the autumnal wreath!!!!


----------



## tui

I'm hungry for plague dom this week, want to grab some pie/paint genes and expand my lair a little bit. Fingers crossed we keep top spot until the weekly rollover.


----------



## Xanarcah

Can't cross fingers right now, too busy in the coli. o:


----------



## Xanarcah

TinyCentaur said:


> I didn't know there was FR people on here until now hello everyone
> 
> Also if you don't mind can I get some opinions on my Starfall Celebration entry?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here it is



Welcome to the TBT FR thread~ There are quite a few of us playing. : D 

The accent looks pretty nice! Maybe add some more small crystal bits to other parts of the body, like the feet or tail?

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> woohoo for the autumnal wreath!!!!



Congrats on the Autumnal Wreath! You're on a roll this week!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I have a buttload of babies for sale, all can be discounted for y'all if you send crossroads but I am listing them for more in the AH, so



Spoiler: Adult Dragons(Actually Pretty)







She's a level 4 already.
10k (Will be 15k in the AH)




^
Both these lovely Glims are going for 75k for you guys, going to be 100-150 in the AH
v








10k for you guys, going to be 15k in AH





Spoiler: Glimmer/Circuit Imps



75k for all Glimmers (going to be 100k in AH)










10k (will be 15k in the Ah)









Spoiler: Seagem Imps (All 10k)


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg kaydee those are such beautiful dragons <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Shirohibiki said:


> omg kaydee those are such beautiful dragons <3



Thanks so much! I had 3 four clutch nests hatch all at once! Now I am encumbered with babies! I really hope they sell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why am I laughing so hard at this?


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone have fodder adults for sale? I want to buy like, up to *70 of them*. Ideally less than 10k each. 

Let me know if you've got some for sale~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone have fodder adults for sale? I want to buy like, up to *70 of them*. Ideally less than 10k each.
> 
> Let me know if you've got some for sale~



If you want the two I have listed for 10k in my post above you can just send me CR with your offers, the first one is leveled to 4 already, I'm flexible. ^u^


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you want the two I have listed for 10k in my post above you can just send me CR with your offers, the first one is leveled to 4 already, I'm flexible. ^u^



Are you sure? I'm leveling for exalting, so they'll end up riding off to the Plaguebringer, SHINY AND CHROME instead of giving them a loving forever home. 

On the other hand, Plaguemomma gives all her loyal followers a loving forever home...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Are you sure? I'm leveling for exalting, so they'll end up riding off to the Plaguebringer, SHINY AND CHROME instead of giving them a loving forever home.
> 
> On the other hand, Plaguemomma gives all her loyal followers a loving forever home...



That's no problem at all, especially since I already named them.


----------



## brutalitea

I bought this boy for 75k t. I really wanted him because I'd sold/exalted all of my other tundras. I didn't have the money immediately but the seller was kind enough to take him off the AH and hold him for me. Took me 3 days to get the money because of the FR lag yesterday.






Now I really need to get the treasure to buy a gossamer silk set for him.

And I want to permababy my Coatl. Don't have the money to buy the scroll yet (now I need two, oops).

EDIT 1: Also if anyone has a white and gold flair scarf they are willing to sell me, I'd love you lots. The lowest price is 289k t on the AH. T_T


EDIT 2: Does anyone know how many lair spaces you need to move up to another subregion? Is it how many dragons you have, not lair spaces?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Plague is hoppin'. XD Exalting all the things! Ice is a good adversary though, so we've always got to be on our toes.



I'm impressed you guys have been on top for most of the week. *o* But yea, ice is definitely not giving up. Sold all my pre leveled fodder in the AH this morning and they were all sent to Icewarden. 8)

Made 150k+ for 5 dragons aw yes


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Idk why cropping is still huge. What I get for using FR on an ipad at 2 in the morning







TIL you can get eggs from changing the flight you scavenge in

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hatch or sell?


----------



## Alienfish

Sell unless you want to gene it tbh and you need the treas?


----------



## Trickilicky

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: Idk why cropping is still huge. What I get for using FR on an ipad at 2 in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146171
> 
> 
> 
> TIL you can get eggs from changing the flight you scavenge in
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hatch or sell?



Nice! Save it and hatch it when the colour wheel expansion is released, you might get a new-colour baby


----------



## Alienfish

got this one


----------



## FireNinja1

Ice is losing?! This can't be happening, you can't just defeat us like that...

We're still trying to hit hard, and I will give it to them, they are REALLY efficient with this. Wouldn't be shocked if we broke the IvAvS record of 220k dergs.


----------



## Alienfish

damn that's a lot.

also thought i were having hatchlings tomorrow apparently sunday. damn well.


----------



## TinyCentaur

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to the TBT FR thread~ There are quite a few of us playing. : D
> 
> The accent looks pretty nice! Maybe add some more small crystal bits to other parts of the body, like the feet or tail?





Moko said:


> I like it, would love to see against a darker blue/black background though





Monkey D Luffy said:


> THATS SO COOL> I HOPE IT WINS OMFG



Thank you for the nice comments! uvu I'm glad people like it. ;u;

Also, does anyone here have any nice blue guardian female dragons for sale?
I have an accent but I don't have a dragon for it. :C


----------



## rosabelle

Dom board flipping! Ice is currently on top again  *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Lancelot

I got a Gilded decorative chest from gathering ;u;

Should I open it?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Must be a small gap between the flights o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk why but when I see people buying gems it looks so easy but when I do it I can't even buy more then 100 because of how expensive it is xD


----------



## cheezyfries

during LvN i was leveling dragons up to 8 to be able to get the most profit due to the high fodder prices, and it made me miserable lol it took so long and was so repetitive. but now, leveling dragons up to 10 isn't even that bad haha, i'm so excited for the conquest next week!

edit:
i found an unhatched water egg grinding in the kelp beds!! i saw it, and it hadn't registered yet, then i gasped really loudly haha, yay!!


----------



## FireNinja1

NEW HOPE FOR ICE NEW HOPES FOR ICE

This is gonna be one nail biter...


----------



## cheezyfries

desperately desperately desperately looking for 26 driftwood logs, please let me know your price! i've been chasing after the driftwood baron for quite some time now and i'd hate to have to wait another month or two. thank you!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> desperately desperately desperately looking for 26 driftwood logs, please let me know your price! i've been chasing after the driftwood baron for quite some time now and i'd hate to have to wait another month or two. thank you!



Aw man  I've been wanting it too but don't have the amount. 

I have 30 logs if you want them for free


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aw man  I've been wanting it too but don't have the amount.
> 
> I have 30 logs if you want them for free



NO i caved in and spent 70k on logs *dies* oh well, i finally got the baron  i have a new goal, and it's pretty difficult but i want to get a shadow sprite for my birthday, which is in may, so i think i can do it. if i liquidated all my gems at 1:700, i'd have about 1.2M, and i have a good amount of things i can sell for more treasure, but i'm hoping i'll be farther then.


----------



## Luminescence

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Idk why but when I see people buying gems it looks so easy but when I do it I can't even buy more then 100 because of how expensive it is xD



Have you tried selling fodder for gems?




FireNinja1 said:


> NEW HOPE FOR ICE NEW HOPES FOR ICE
> 
> This is gonna be one nail biter...



Oooh are you in ice too, or just rooting for ice? What's your username, I don't think I've seen you around




cheezyfries said:


> NO i caved in and spent 70k on logs *dies* oh well, i finally got the baron  i have a new goal, and it's pretty difficult but i want to get a shadow sprite for my birthday, which is in may, so i think i can do it. if i liquidated all my gems at 1:700, i'd have about 1.2M, and i have a good amount of things i can sell for more treasure, but i'm hoping i'll be farther then.



Congrats on the baron! It's such a cute familiar, ngl. And good luck with that shadow sprite ♥


----------



## Jacob

Just made 26k in one shock switch game!
It lasted 47:24 and now my fingers are cramped up lmao

Also started breeding dragons again so I might need to expand the lair more TT.TT


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> NO i caved in and spent 70k on logs *dies* oh well, i finally got the baron  i have a new goal, and it's pretty difficult but i want to get a shadow sprite for my birthday, which is in may, so i think i can do it. if i liquidated all my gems at 1:700, i'd have about 1.2M, and i have a good amount of things i can sell for more treasure, but i'm hoping i'll be farther then.


Sorry I didn't  respond in time then  . At least you got the baron! Probably one of my favorite familiar that I want. 

You can get it 100% and probably like 7 months before then... Unless you're like me who spends all of my treasure and gems on accents right away

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Have you tried selling fodder for gems?


I might try tomorrow  but there's  only one more day so I doubt I'd  make much


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just made 26k in one shock switch game!
> It lasted 47:24 and now my fingers are cramped up lmao
> 
> Also started breeding dragons again so I might need to expand the lair more TT.TT



Congrats, and also I love your gudetama signature, I just got a cute little gudetama keychain in my japanese candy box!
He looks like this.


----------



## Miharu

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Congrats, and also I love your gudetama signature, I just got a cute little gudetama keychain in my japanese candy box!
> He looks like this.



THAT'S SO CUTE ahahah I want some Gudetama merch!! ;v ; Definitely buying some soon <3 
 ___________________________________________________________________

Also, currently leveling up my dragons while following the guide ahahaha~ 
Btw, does anyone know if there's a list for how much materials go for? o:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Miharu said:


> Also, currently leveling up my dragons while following the guide ahahaha~
> Btw, does anyone know if there's a list for how much materials go for? o:



To sell to people? Swipp item go for more if you're selling to people. Anything else but swipps items you should just sell unless you find someone who collects certain things. Here is a guide on the items that aren't used for trades. 

If you ignore all that just follow the amount people sell in the AH and go the lowest by selling yours a few hundreds lower


----------



## Miharu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> To sell to people? Swipp item go for more if you're selling to people. Anything else but swipps items you should just sell unless you find someone who collects certain things. Here is a guide on the items that aren't used for trades.
> 
> If you ignore all that just follow the amount people sell in the AH and go the lowest by selling yours a few hundreds lower



OHH Thank you so much!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Miharu said:


> THAT'S SO CUTE ahahah I want some Gudetama merch!! ;v ; Definitely buying some soon <3



The plushies are really cute, i just got a random one and it was really cute, I never had heard of him before but I totally relate, I am also very very lazy. Haha.

Also I have been grinding my butt off trying to get my battle team past 15 before I have to return the trainers I got... but I doubt I'll make it, I got them all to 14 so far but it's taking so long to get them past it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yaay my dragons ate all my meat and seafood. If anyone wants to send extras go ahead and send it to ObeseMudkipz


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I know someone on here was doing "Snapple" snappers, and I was wondering who so they can look out for a perfect mango baby for me! I made a looking for thread on FR.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I know someone on here was doing "Snapple" snappers, and I was wondering who so they can look out for a perfect mango baby for me! I made a looking for thread on FR.



I think it was lolparrot


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think it was lolparrot



Thanks, I shot them a message. =D


----------



## FireNinja1

Luminescence said:


> Have you tried selling fodder for gems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh are you in ice too, or just rooting for ice? What's your username, I don't think I've seen you around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the baron! It's such a cute familiar, ngl. And good luck with that shadow sprite ♥


I am on the Ice Flight; my FR ID is RadiFN.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like the Kelp Beds hate me, they have been dodging so many Eliminates and sending so many mantarays =[ It's taking forever to train anybody UHG


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like the Kelp Beds hate me, they have been dodging so many Eliminates and sending so many mantarays =[ It's taking forever to train anybody UHG



omg i hate those rays they never drop good stuff :[ try golem or mire?


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sorry I didn't  respond in time then  . At least you got the baron! Probably one of my favorite familiar that I want.
> 
> You can get it 100% and probably like 7 months before then... Unless you're like me who spends all of my treasure and gems on accents right away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I might try tomorrow  but there's  only one more day so I doubt I'd  make much



haha it's okay, and honestly if you just scavenge in plague/water every day, you'll get it soon enough, and can sell any unhatched eggs/extra driftwood branches for some extra cash. hopefully, i tend to just keep all my money so maybe it'll work in my favor!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Have you tried selling fodder for gems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh are you in ice too, or just rooting for ice? What's your username, I don't think I've seen you around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the baron! It's such a cute familiar, ngl. And good luck with that shadow sprite ♥




thank you!! i want to give it the perfect dragon but then i'll have to spend more treasure lol, the struggle is so real.


----------



## lolparrot

I'm running out of food and money so I have to rely on soylents lol
If anyone wants to buy one of these let me know. I need the space and the treasure!


Spoiler: dragons







*Generation 1 *




*XXX Midnight
*




*7-digit XXX Caribbean*












*XXY RTB*




*XYY*
Feel free to offer!


----------



## cheezyfries

lolparrot said:


> I'm running out of food and money so I have to rely on soylents lol
> If anyone wants to buy one of these let me know. I need the space and the treasure!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Generation 1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XXX Midnight
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7-digit XXX Caribbean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XXY RTB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XYY*
> Feel free to offer!



how much do you want for your XXY nocturne female? i can pay you in a couple stacks of each food if you need that? or anything else you're looking for

lol i'm trash i sold two of my level tens that were intended to be for tomorrow, i'm sorry but 30k for each dragon is so tempting


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Changed my user to Reginald since I think that's a hawt name


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Well, better thank my stars for people buying up my babies, now I will actually have room to hatch the more nests.... I can't stop myself it's awful. XD

Even though most of them got exalted one of them someone is keeping, so at least my genes will live on!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also, is anybody else already praying for certain skins to win? 
Starfall always has the prettiest skins I swear... I already want so many of them...


----------



## Xanarcah

*VICTORIOUS PTERODACTYL SCREECH*


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> *VICTORIOUS PTERODACTYL SCREECH*









WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also, is anybody else already praying for certain skins to win?
> Starfall always has the prettiest skins I swear... I already want so many of them...



Yep. This one mostly


Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yep. This one mostly
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love all the creepy eyeball ones, and space ones, I am drooling scrolling through them all X.X


----------



## Luminescence

Congrats, Plague. ♥


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Vaguely related: so I went to PAX on Monday and it turns out that the car company Uber was giving out free rides in Mad Max themed vehicles. Totally amazing. It felt like the city was actually cheering for Plague. 

http://www.people.com/article/seattle-uber-mad-max-uber-free-rides
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/31/9231105/uber-mad-max-seattle






Right out in front of the convention center, they stayed there for an hour or two, posing and showing off and inviting people up for pictures.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Congrats, Plague. ♥



Thanks! Ice really gave us a run for our money (literally, dang though, all that treasure...), you guys were fabulous opponents. : D


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=4

page 4 and 5 unnamed bebs are up for grabs


----------



## Trickilicky

Congrats Plague! That seemed like a crazy close one, Ice you really kicked it, you guys put up an awesome fight! 

@Moko aww those babies are cute! Saving room in my lair for hatchlings, put two sets of parents on the nest this morning...one has three eggs which is okay, the other has two eggs which really annoyed me..35 days til I can try again GRRRRRRRRR!!!! I think I'll get some nice babies from the pairs though:



Spoiler: Arctic raptors

















Spoiler: Golden glimmer genie's


----------



## Alienfish

yeah if anyone wants any of the beb dergs let me know and send me a cr or i'm gonna exalt.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Trickilicky said:


> Congrats Plague! That seemed like a crazy close one, Ice you really kicked it, you guys put up an awesome fight!
> 
> @Moko aww those babies are cute! Saving room in my lair for hatchlings, put two sets of parents on the nest this morning...one has three eggs which is okay, the other has two eggs which really annoyed me..35 days til I can try again GRRRRRRRRR!!!! I think I'll get some nice babies from the pairs though:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Arctic raptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Golden glimmer genie's



Oh wow please let me know when the eggs hatch for the raptor pair 

I also see you have the opal adornments accent! I have it too but for female imps and I really like the opal adornment accents


----------



## Alienfish

also one derg is claimed the rest i exalted because my expensive upgrade costs :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Welp, I know that I am going to be grinding my fanny off for this next holiday, all of the entries in the skin contest are amazing and I want them all! Definitly going to have to buy/make/grind for all of them


----------



## tui

Just bought this guy and slapped pie/paint on him... I'm not sure what to do with him apparel-wise though? Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## lolparrot

cheezyfries said:


> how much do you want for your XXY nocturne female? i can pay you in a couple stacks of each food if you need that? or anything else you're looking for
> 
> lol i'm trash i sold two of my level tens that were intended to be for tomorrow, i'm sorry but 30k for each dragon is so tempting


What kind of food do you have? I need all kinds haha


----------



## FireNinja1

We lost? Dang...well...

Good job on the win Plague, I'm sure you thoroughly enjoyed the little scare on Friday


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, I know that I am going to be grinding my fanny off for this next holiday, all of the entries in the skin contest are amazing and I want them all! Definitly going to have to buy/make/grind for all of them



this, arcane and nature and probs my fav holidays


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> this, arcane and nature and probs my fav holidays



I really hope the shadow is going to be good. And the Plague, usually they have nice creepy gory ones. <3


----------



## lolparrot

cant wait for the festival!
marketplace discounts :')


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

YASSSS! Got all three of my fighter dergs up to level 17 and got them stoned and I did the CULEX build on their stats pretty well so they're already TANKS.

Scratch/Eliminate kills in the Arena! That's what's up!


----------



## Trickilicky

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow please let me know when the eggs hatch for the raptor pair
> 
> I also see you have the opal adornments accent! I have it too but for female imps and I really like the opal adornment accents



Sure thing! Unfortunately there's only two eggs, so fingers-crossed they come out decent. And yes I LOVE the opal adornments accent! Some jewelled accents are really OTT, but I think the opal ones are just right ^_^




KaydeeKrunk said:


> YASSSS! Got all three of my fighter dergs up to level 17 and got them stoned and I did the CULEX build on their stats pretty well so they're already TANKS.
> 
> Scratch/Eliminate kills in the Arena! That's what's up!



Nice, congrats! That CULEX guide is the business, I got three level 25 farmers ready just in time for the Flameforgers festival and grinding was really easy and quick. Using the guide myself now to level up two 'trainers', and a mage for the golem workshop.


Anyone interested in familiar trades? I have three hoard pages worth of spares and would like to swap them for ones I don't have in my bestiary (or I'll sell at lowest AH price for treasure, or for tbt at 15kt = 100tbt).

Here's my list for trade, and the link to my clan for my bestiary is *here*. Hit me up here or on FR is you're interested! 



Spoiler: familiars for trade/sale



Grey River Flight
Storm Seeker
Steam Gyre x3
Silver Springbok x4
Longneck Skirmisher x2
Longneck Interloper x2
Banded Owlcat
Red-winged Owlcat
Rambra
Zeeba x2
Crowned Bonepriest x2
Warcat Protector x2
Sunset Lasher
Noggle
Longneck Mender
Southmarsh Podid x3
Common Podid x4
Psywurm x3
Venomous Toridae
Poisonous Toridae x5
Blackwing Croaker
Heartred Croaker x6
Mist-watch Shellion
Sprangyroo
Centaur Archer x3
Wintermane Bowman x2
Painted Centaur x2
Wintermane Spearman x3
Mossy Cerdae
Searing Jackalope x4
Extinguished Jackalope x4


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really hope the shadow is going to be good. And the Plague, usually they have nice creepy gory ones. <3



yea shadow and plague can be good, depends on the skins n stuff tbh.

lighting was boring though but then im not into that much..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> Nice, congrats! That CULEX guide is the business, I got three level 25 farmers ready just in time for the Flameforgers festival and grinding was really easy and quick. Using the guide myself now to level up two 'trainers', and a mage for the golem workshop.


The good part about doing it yourself is you can make the stones all match and not have to hop around and pay attention to where you're clicking, I put eliminate right under Scratch so it's easy for me to just zone out and grind forever which is awesome. I used the farming build cause that's really all I do... I might use them to train down the road but for now they've been really great! I'm powering through levels really quickly. Speaking of which I'm already at 18. In just a few rounds... so freaking awesome!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Are Parda's somewhat new? Cause I don't remember ever seeing them before in the jungle, and OMFG the butt-wiggle!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are Parda's somewhat new? Cause I don't remember ever seeing them before in the jungle, and OMFG the butt-wiggle!



they were out in june or july i think, can't remember. i have the regular one.. wish i could get king one peacocks ftw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> they were out in june or july i think, can't remember. i have the regular one.. wish i could get king one peacocks ftw



Yeah they're really cute and pretty, and I love them in action with the butt wiggle, so cute.


----------



## Alienfish

anything better than poultrygeist smh it creeps me out


----------



## cheezyfries

go go go lightning!! i'm a raffle acceptor so send your dragons to me! i'm giving 500 extra to whoever names their dragons after steven universe or we bear bears characters!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lolparrot said:


> What kind of food do you have? I need all kinds haha



i have all of all kinds haha 

i can give you 500 plant points and 500 seafood points if that sounds good with you? that'd be around 20k T worth of points if you do 20 treasure per point. let me know if you need meat/insect ones as well ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> We lost? Dang...well...
> 
> Good job on the win Plague, I'm sure you thoroughly enjoyed the little scare on Friday



Thanks, and thanks for a great battle from Ice!

We did, actually. XD a fight's not fun if it's too easy, which is why we challenged you guys in the first place. 

I think I'm going to take a break from the coli for a day or two, then see if I can recoup some of my losses in the Wind v Lightning battle ~


----------



## Lancelot

How can I find level 25's in the Auction House? Do I just have to scroll through till I find one? 

I really dont have time, nor cba to level u my dergs .-.


----------



## lolparrot

Lots of 25s are priced around 200k-250k on the Auction House.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> go go go lightning!! i'm a raffle acceptor so send your dragons to me! i'm giving 500 extra to whoever names their dragons after steven universe or we bear bears characters!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i have all of all kinds haha
> 
> i can give you 500 plant points and 500 seafood points if that sounds good with you? that'd be around 20k T worth of points if you do 20 treasure per point. let me know if you need meat/insect ones as well ^^


That's sounds fine to me.  What's your FR?


----------



## Trickilicky

Work starts again tomorrow, but I just bought ten 6k fodder dragons off AH and will work on leveling them to exalt at the end of the week to do my bit for this weeks dom fight. It may not be much but it's better than nothing I figure. I'm excited, it's my first fight! woo!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Trickilicky said:


> Work starts again tomorrow, but I just bought ten 6k fodder dragons off AH and will work on leveling them to exalt at the end of the week to do my bit for this weeks dom fight. It may not be much but it's better than nothing I figure. I'm excited, it's my first fight! woo!!!



In a Dom battle, every dragon counts! I'm sure the Stormcatcher appreciates every intern you send him. : D


----------



## Trickilicky

Xanarcah said:


> In a Dom battle, every dragon counts! I'm sure the Stormcatcher appreciates every intern you send him. : D



Thanks Xan! I also decided to use my two empty nest spots to breed my non-project dregs so I can exalt their babies on Saturday, so I've got at least 17 dragons now to offer up to The Boss! Hopefully next time around I'll be more organised  I'm so excited to get involved though, it's fun to do something for my flight, it's another new part of FR that I'm discovering wheeee ^_^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

There's another dom battle? Which flights is it this time?


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There's another dom battle? Which flights is it this time?



wind and lightning! make sure to send all your dragons to lightning, the boss needs more interns!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lolparrot said:


> Lots of 25s are priced around 200k-250k on the Auction House.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> That's sounds fine to me.  What's your FR?



cheezyfries! i'll send over the points later, i'm currently out


----------



## lolparrot

I'll send you a CR 

I found this imperial on the AH while looking for fodder.




Now I really want to keep her lol


----------



## Alienfish

lolparrot said:


> I'll send you a CR
> 
> I found this imperial on the AH while looking for fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really want to keep her lol



jfc that was one great imp *-*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got around to hatching that two week old nest. Pay whatever you want just send a cr to Reginald


----------



## cheezyfries

lolparrot said:


> I'll send you a CR
> 
> I found this imperial on the AH while looking for fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really want to keep her lol



sent the points, thank you so much for zephyr!


----------



## lolparrot

No problem!
Fodder is becoming more and more scarce, even at the 10k zone.


----------



## Naiad

all he needs is UB :"D


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> all he needs is UB :"D



Snowbelly Zombie buddy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally got around to hatching that two week old nest. Pay whatever you want just send a cr to Reginald



Daaaang though, XXY siblings. Nice.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

lolparrot said:


> I'll send you a CR
> 
> I found this imperial on the AH while looking for fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really want to keep her lol



Chocolate cookie with strawberry icing!


----------



## sinistermark

selling 30k treasure~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

sinistermark said:


> selling 30k treasure~



Whats your rate? and are you selling for tbt? Cause I would be interested.


----------



## Alienfish

Yay, finally unhatched Earth egg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Yay, finally unhatched Earth egg



Sweet! I only got one egg so far, and it wouldn't sell so I opened and got a tree baby, but don't know what to do with him,


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sweet! I only got one egg so far, and it wouldn't sell so I opened and got a tree baby, but don't know what to do with him,



Yeah doing the diff. elements so I can get the egg achievements... Dig and scavenge ftw!

- - - Post Merge - - -

probably gunna sell it though cause i need the treas :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I think over my next few days off I am going to work on setting up a Hatchery. Cause I always have a lot of trouble finding homes for my babies and I feel like it would be more worth it if there were people wanting the babies before I breed them. =/ Has anybody on here got a hatchery and have any advice for making one?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Waiting for the new colors to release is making me impatient. Need to find somewhere to hide the arcane egg. To bad they can't create a thing where there's a vault in the vault and I wouldn't get the egg because I'd be to lazy to click all the vault buttons 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think over my next few days off I am going to work on setting up a Hatchery. Cause I always have a lot of trouble finding homes for my babies and I feel like it would be more worth it if there were people wanting the babies before I breed them. =/ Has anybody on here got a hatchery and have any advice for making one?



Pretty sure first post has a list of hatcheries


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Waiting for the new colors to release is making me impatient. Need to find somewhere to hide the arcane egg. To bad they can't create a thing where there's a vault in the vault and I wouldn't get the egg because I'd be to lazy to click all the vault buttons
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure first post has a list of hatcheries



Yeah I saw that, but I was looking for someone's advice more than checking out their hatcheries


----------



## Alienfish

Check the threads on FR? I sadly have no experience with that, but best of luck


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think over my next few days off I am going to work on setting up a Hatchery. Cause I always have a lot of trouble finding homes for my babies and I feel like it would be more worth it if there were people wanting the babies before I breed them. =/ Has anybody on here got a hatchery and have any advice for making one?



Let me know if you breed any more purple toned dragons or green toned wildclaws , 

I'm also looking for a Halloween themed female pearlcatcher now for when I expand again soon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Let me know if you breed any more purple toned dragons or green toned wildclaws ,
> 
> I'm also looking for a Halloween themed female pearlcatcher now for when I expand again soon.



I definitely have a few pairs with purple tones. I will let you know when I have my hatchery up so I can add you to some ping lists =D


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I definitely have a few pairs with purple tones. I will let you know when I have my hatchery up so I can add you to some ping lists =D



Ty I look forward to it ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got up to level 21 today which I'm proud of, this is the furthest I've been able to level my dragons thus far! On any of my goes on the site. ^u^ Can't wait to get my team of 25's!


----------



## Alienfish

grats  got my egg sold.. thank turtgods for that i needed treas

- - - Post Merge - - -

*upgrades lair* cost me 295k

next is 350k (for 75 dergs)

daaaayum


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> grats  got my egg sold.. thank turtgods for that i needed treas
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *upgrades lair* cost me 295k
> 
> next is 350k (for 75 dergs)
> 
> daaaayum


Nice! Then there's me who still has to pay 150k for mine


----------



## Alienfish

yeah now to save up lel tis gonna be fun.


----------



## Luminescence

Hatched these two beautiful xyy/xyx pastel girls today! Selling them for 40k if anyone's interested. Just send a CR, or make me an offer ♥


----------



## Alienfish

omg, so pretty *w* good luck. sadly imma bit broke right meow after that upgrade or i'd buy both tbh


----------



## cheezyfries

cry because the second i leave my house to hang out with a friend, i get bombarded with 20+ CRs because i forgot to put offline on my spreadsheet and nobody would help me, and i had maybe two hatchlings go my way yesterday..


----------



## Xanarcah

BLESS DOM BATTLES MY FLIGHT ISN'T TAKING PART IN

ALSO BLESS THE CRYSTAL GENE BONUS TODAY



I might have made over 400k already. Thanks Lightning, I love you. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

i feel like im going to want halloween dragons
****
i cant spend more money sobs...


----------



## Luminescence

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel like im going to want halloween dragons
> ****
> i cant spend more money sobs...



Would you perhaps be looking for a Gengar dragon? I'm currently renting a nest with three of these. (They look 100% better as hatchlings.)







- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> omg, so pretty *w* good luck. sadly imma bit broke right meow after that upgrade or i'd buy both tbh



Aww I don't mind reserving them or selling them a little cheaper or accepting alternative payments if you really want them? Just let me know, and congrats on the expansion~


----------



## tamagotchi

live update !!!


----------



## Luminescence

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh thank you so much for the offer, unfortunately i dont like snappers ;u; (im sorry i dont mean to seem picky wah)
> 
> thank you guys for the offers though, it means a lot to me <3



Naw, don't worry. I understand a lot of people don't like snappers, haha. Which is a shame, I find their hatchling art to be amongst the most adorable, and their bellies make such good canvases~ But anyways, good luck finding some Halloween dragons too!




tamagotchi said:


> live update !!!



SKYDANCER LORE !!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

The journey finally begins...










Now they just both need Shimmer and an accent for the boy and they'll be doooonnnee.


----------



## Miharu

Xanarcah said:


> The journey finally begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they just both need Shimmer and an accent for the boy and they'll be doooonnnee.



They look amazing!! Omg XD Can't wait to see them have Shimmer!


----------



## Alienfish

Blah, so-so update imo not into that fashion nor skydancer a whole lot.






also damn looks so good grown-up :'DD


----------



## lolparrot

3 of my pairs just had 3 eggs each hatch, and I don't even have enough room for the last pair lol.
If anyone wants one of the hatchlings send a CR to squidkids


Spoiler: hatchlings

























Probably won't accept the CR until I get back from school.

My favorite from the whole batch is a Halloween dragon. Keeping em forever


----------



## Alienfish

nice halloween dergs  i'm having like.. 8 eggs hatching later this week so i hope i wanna keep some lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -







<33


----------



## Xanarcah

Miharu said:


> They look amazing!! Omg XD Can't wait to see them have Shimmer!



Thanks, me toooo! : D I've been working on making this pair even exist for months. Finding certain Gen 1 colors is difficult. Shimmer so expeeensive...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Moo cows for sale. I will sell them here for a whole lot less than AH.I have 3 girls. Also have 2 Peregrine Coatls for sale cheaper than AH. Just pm on FR @PrayingMantis





=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=16553579]


----------



## Kiikay

new dreg yay ~ I've been obsessed with XYX dragons. I'm thinking of changing it to skydancer/coatl and giving it glimmer c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I've been trying to finish the puppet collection and I only have 1 left to find.
Earthshaker. 


=A=


----------



## Alienfish

nice dergs peeps 

good luck.. so achievements work?


----------



## Shirohibiki

OH WOW the jacket of the aviator apparel is like the closest thing to a police officer outfit, i definitely need the navy one for liam. ...but im sure its going to take me ages to actually be able to grab it, lmao.

and cute dragons guys!! really nice halloween dragon parrots @A@


----------



## Alienfish

lol got some aviator apparel from those iron chests...

and yay dergs on friday


----------



## Alienfish

found this gentleman in the AH for like.. idk 14k or something. You can get peregrine for cheaper though if you're not color /gene picky. Not surprised it crashed cause except for that mask thing it's basically an update-mix of the other genes.


----------



## Lancelot

I just hatched these three


----------



## Luminescence

Bought another galaxy-to-be. Now to pick another breed to change her into, rip.


----------



## queertactics

Luminescence said:


> Bought another galaxy-to-be. Now to pick another breed to change her into, rip.



o.o oh my goodness she's beautiful!!


----------



## lolparrot

I have so many hatchlings lol


----------



## Astro0

Hey guys! I opened up a accent shop a few days ago, check it out if you're interested!!
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1570854/1


----------



## brutalitea

Luminescence said:


> Bought another galaxy-to-be. Now to pick another breed to change her into, rip.



Oh wow nice!!!

Hatchling prices are so low, makes me sad.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice tattoo shop, best of luck 

And nice derg, I have a similar but it's guardian I should so save up for a breed change lel.


----------



## Luminescence

queertactics said:


> o.o oh my goodness she's beautiful!!



She really is! I feel so lucky I found her in the AH before someone else bought her! Though I suppose her price kept a few people from actually trying to buy her, haha. 




Tae said:


> Oh wow nice!!!
> 
> Hatchling prices are so low, makes me sad.



Mm? 6k still is a little higher than usual, but if you mean they're low given that there's a dom battle going on, you could always wait til they grow up and sell them for 2-3 times current hatchling prices, as adults?




Moko said:


> And nice derg, I have a similar but it's guardian I should so save up for a breed change lel.



Ooh, neat! Triple obsidian guardians look so good, though. To be honest I'm only changing the breed of mine because I hate female mirror adult art, lol. What breed do you have in mind? I have... too many options and really can't choose.


----------



## Alienfish

I dunno really yet, I have too many guard's though so probably some other x))


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Casually shows off my newest dragon. *v*


----------



## Coach

Which gathering is best to max out, other than digging / scavenging (Profit / Familiar wise) ? I'm thinking it's hunting, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> Casually shows off my newest dragon. *v*



Your accent game is on point, very nicely done!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Which gathering is best to max out, other than digging / scavenging (Profit / Familiar wise) ? I'm thinking it's hunting, but I'm not too sure.



I like hunting, because you can get all the snakes and ferrets and weasels and the new skinks.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^^ coooooool derg <3

also haha i'm gonna have a blast saving up for the 75 upgrade...


----------



## cheezyfries

AHHH i'm so close to earning one million treasure!! i'm so excited, when i reach it i'll buy a water sprite then i'll start saving up again for the shadow sprite..


----------



## Alienfish

grats! the most i had was like 400-500k treas or something but most went to upgrades xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Alright got a butt load of babies for sale. Send me a CR if interested in any, nothing too special so just whatever you feel like offering. =D
If they don't get offers by tomorrow night I will exalt a lot of them and sell the nicer ones on the AH


Spoiler: BABS


----------



## Creeper$

CHECK OUT THIS DUDE AND HIS BIO TOO (accidentally drops noice rhyme)

I WORKED REALLY HARD HE'S MY CHILD (of lard?)

- - - Post Merge - - -





ALSO HIS M8 IS GR8, PLS GIMME A R8        :^)
HER STORY'S ALSO COOL, IT TRULY DOES RULE      had to really try there

- - - Post Merge - - -






runs crying bc self


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=5

all the unnamed here are for grabs, just send a cr or i will probably exalt most of them later on


----------



## Alienfish

Decided to keep three of them, rest went to glademama :3


----------



## Alienfish

changed it from guardian to spiral hhhh looks so goood


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Added yet another coatl to my collection. >.>
Thinking about using a scroll of eternal youth on this one.


----------



## Alienfish

dunno depends if you wanna breed or not i guess.

nice coatl though piepaint ftw


----------



## Kiikay

yay new accent ~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kiikay said:


> yay new accent ~



beautiful *0* 
and oh my gosh that koi dragon is so cute... it makes me want one but i really dont have enough space for all this lmfao. nor enough money XD i might wait for the new colors for new dragons...

is anyone offering sniping services for the navy aviator coat? D: i keep checking and its not there, and the AH prices seem exorbitant... i know thats because its new though, lol. just figured id ask in case ^^;


----------



## Story

Hey guys, looking to buy some 4 leaf clovers for ACNL. Willing to pay in FR currency. xD
Forgive me if this is the wrong place for this advertisement. 
Also, I want to be part of Skype, but I requested an invite a long, long time ago. Do they expire?


----------



## Peisinoe

Story said:


> Hey guys, looking to buy some 4 leaf clovers for ACNL. Willing to pay in FR currency. xD
> Forgive me if this is the wrong place for this advertisement.
> Also, I want to be part of Skype, but I requested an invite a long, long time ago. Do they expire?



No they dont. We've added you. Also I sent you a friend request, so I can add you. But you haven't accepted neither.

You have to be friends with people to add them to a group chat.


----------



## Story

My apologizes Peisinoe, apparently I don't know how to Skype right still. xD
I'll look up how to accept friend requests/invites.


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> My apologizes Peisinoe, apparently I don't know how to Skype right still. xD
> I'll look up how to accept friend requests/invites.



xD I sent you the contact request like, two or three months agoooo


----------



## Story

Xanarcah said:


> xD I sent you the contact request like, two or three months agoooo



I know. xD
I became absurdly busy after being hired for two jobs. Plus, I kinda forgot. Poor excuses I know and apologizes for the general rudeness. I'm still tryng to figure how how to do this. I don't see any requests, is it under contacts?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am so sad, I had interest in my perfect Sky PiePaint babies and I bred them and after getting nothing but 4 egg clutches for a few weeks straight I only got ONE egg from them. =[ So sad.


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> I know. xD
> I became absurdly busy after being hired for two jobs. Plus, I kinda forgot. Poor excuses I know and apologizes for the general rudeness. I'm still tryng to figure how how to do this. I don't see any requests, is it under contacts?



Two jobs, that's pretty intense. o: 

No worries. Under contacts, my name should pop up. If you go to it, it should tell you that I've requested to share contacts with you. Accept that request and you'll be on my friend's list. Then I can add you in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am so sad, I had interest in my perfect Sky PiePaint babies and I bred them and after getting nothing but 4 egg clutches for a few weeks straight I only got ONE egg from them. =[ So sad.



SO SAD THOUGH

Put them in tunics of shame. o: Public shaming!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> SO SAD THOUGH
> 
> Put them in tunics of shame. o: Public shaming!



They're pretty so I forgive them... I just wish they would have put out more, I guess I pushed my luck too far with all those good babies I've been having. Shadowmama had to make up for it...


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> yay new accent ~



niiice 

ugh them upgrade costs ._.


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> niiice
> 
> ugh them upgrade costs ._.



Mine next upgrade is nearing a million, I'm guessing it's only going to get more painful .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Mine next upgrade is nearing a million, I'm guessing it's only going to get more painful .



**** mine is like let's see

the 75 one it's like idk near the 400k i think so ech


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OH MY LORD!


I FINALLY got a freaking Unicorn, ok well Cerdae, but still. I haven't gotten one yet and I've been grinding the Mire like nobodies business! SO STOKED!


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> **** mine is like let's see
> 
> the 75 one it's like idk near the 400k i think so ech



Ahh ok, yes it gets way more expensive unfortunately. Luckily my fianc? love the mini games and sends me treasure to help me out sometimes, I'm useless at the shock switch.


----------



## cheezyfries

hi all! i'm currently trying to buy a water sprite and someone offered me 400 gems and 210kt and i don't think that that's a good deal, could anyone help me confirm that? i don't want to lose out on a good deal >.< i also want to spend more gems than treasure because i think it's harder to convert because the market keeps on fluctuating?


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH MY LORD!
> View attachment 147001
> I FINALLY got a freaking Unicorn, ok well Cerdae, but still. I haven't gotten one yet and I've been grinding the Mire like nobodies business! SO STOKED!



Congrats , that's awesome ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Ahh ok, yes it gets way more expensive unfortunately. Luckily my fianc? love the mini games and sends me treasure to help me out sometimes, I'm useless at the shock switch.


yeah me too xD I mostly sell whatever I get from gather items and chest stuff from familiars at that. Coli has been a bit slow for me recently though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also grats kaydee <3 some familiars are too 'rare' to get imo >.>


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I haven't gotten time to grind in the coli due to irl stuff and now I'm down to 0 in each food group xD


----------



## cheezyfries

holy crap.. i just got a water sprite from the AH for 1500 treasure. i looked at the username and it seemed to be someone who didn't really care about the price, their account looks like it hasn't been on for awhile.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> holy crap.. i just got a water sprite from the AH for 1500 treasure. i looked at the username and it seemed to be someone who didn't really care about the price, their account looks like it hasn't been on for awhile.



Grats!!! What was their name?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Went to see if there were sprites sellin at that price and noticed how much nature and water sprites have decreased . Nture use to be about 700K last time I checked


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> holy crap.. i just got a water sprite from the AH for 1500 treasure. i looked at the username and it seemed to be someone who didn't really care about the price, their account looks like it hasn't been on for awhile.



NICE. : D


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> holy crap.. i just got a water sprite from the AH for 1500 treasure. i looked at the username and it seemed to be someone who didn't really care about the price, their account looks like it hasn't been on for awhile.



ayyyy!!


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Grats!!! What was their name?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Went to see if there were sprites sellin at that price and noticed how much nature and water sprites have decreased . Nture use to be about 700K last time I checked



phantomwolf! they said it was on purpose O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> NICE. : D



thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> ayyyy!!



thanks!! i'm so happy ahah it's much better than spending 400k+!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> phantomwolf! they said it was on purpose O.O



Oh wow that was very lucky then! Wonder how long it was up before you bought it. At least you can get the shadow sprite now!


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling some dragons---the single ones im willing to haggle on

Gen One:







Breeding pair. I got bored of pastels-- Also RTB; this pair has a pretty rare range maybe so like 100k for both


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> holy crap.. i just got a water sprite from the AH for 1500 treasure. i looked at the username and it seemed to be someone who didn't really care about the price, their account looks like it hasn't been on for awhile.



omg!!!! congratulations!! thats awesome!!  im so glad you were able to reach your goal~ (or at least one of them haha)


----------



## Trickilicky

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE LIGHTNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE FIGHT WIND!!!

A huge congrats to everyone who to part in both Flights, I never knew how much effort was involved with organising this stuff! Ahh I'm so jazzed, that was so much fun  I woke up an hour before rollover just to get a few more exalts in, in total I managed 164 since I started on Thursday when work finished. I really enjoyed my first dom fight, it was SO addictive..but now I'm gonna go out for the day and get some fresh air haha.  

@cheezyfries omfg congrats on that water sprite find, that is so freaking awesome!!! ps. wooooooooohoooooo!


----------



## Trickilicky

Woohoo I just found an unhatched Ice egg while gathering - TODAY IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

grats on the sprite and everything 

blech time to buy more meat and seafood.. stupid dergs and their diets Dx


----------



## FancyThat

cheezyfries said:


> holy crap.. i just got a water sprite from the AH for 1500 treasure. i looked at the username and it seemed to be someone who didn't really care about the price, their account looks like it hasn't been on for awhile.



That's awesome, great find .

One of my Wildclaw's grew up today so I could put her accent on her






Made my FR day :3


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow that was very lucky then! Wonder how long it was up before you bought it. At least you can get the shadow sprite now!



i think it was up for about five minutes? i was staring in shock lol before i bought it. yeah! if i liquidate all of my gems, i have around 1.8M treasure, which is definitely enough but as ridiculous as it sounds, i want to get it on the date of my birthday XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> omg!!!! congratulations!! thats awesome!!  im so glad you were able to reach your goal~ (or at least one of them haha)



thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE LIGHTNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE FIGHT WIND!!!
> 
> A huge congrats to everyone who to part in both Flights, I never knew how much effort was involved with organising this stuff! Ahh I'm so jazzed, that was so much fun  I woke up an hour before rollover just to get a few more exalts in, in total I managed 164 since I started on Thursday when work finished. I really enjoyed my first dom fight, it was SO addictive..but now I'm gonna go out for the day and get some fresh air haha.
> 
> @cheezyfries omfg congrats on that water sprite find, that is so freaking awesome!!! ps. wooooooooohoooooo!



i know i'm so happy about winning dom!! even though i didn't contribute as much as i wanted, it was still a lot of fun and i'm glad that you enjoyed your first conquest! thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Woohoo I just found an unhatched Ice egg while gathering - TODAY IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!



congrats! are you going to sell or hatch it? i'm so tempted to hatch one of my plague eggs haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> grats on the sprite and everything
> 
> blech time to buy more meat and seafood.. stupid dergs and their diets Dx



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> That's awesome, great find .
> 
> One of my Wildclaw's grew up today so I could put her accent on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made my FR day :3



thank you! ahh that wildclaw is gorgeous, i love the accent!


----------



## FireNinja1

Two hatchlings for sale: 7500 on AH, 7000 by CR. Both are XYY, Blood / Maroon / Maroon


----------



## Alienfish

nice blood maroon guys gls


----------



## Peisinoe

THAT NEW FAMILIAR!!!! I need millions omg


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Those wisp familiars look interesting


----------



## Xanarcah

600 more exp before I can brew the new familiars and apparel! Probably shouldn't have slacked off on transmuting while I was gouging Lightning of all their money helping Lightning last week, but eeehh.


----------



## Shirohibiki

FancyThat said:


> That's awesome, great find .
> 
> One of my Wildclaw's grew up today so I could put her accent on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made my FR day :3



oh my goodness golly that is a gorgeous skin on a gorgeous dragon. i am so jealous *A*

ooh, i like those scarf...mantle...things. the new game is awful but thats only because im REALLY BAD at games like that (i can only do ones like pokemon shuffle where i can move the block anywhere, being restricted is just not my thing lmao)
glad theyre coming out with new stuff tho!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Which of the new Baldwin  Mantles and/or Familiars do you like the most? I can't decide what to make first....I need the treasure so I am going to sell my first ones. I made the irradiated alchemical reduction already so I can make a mantle or familiar next


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Which of the new Baldwin  Mantles and/or Familiars do you like the most? I can't decide what to make first....I need the treasure so I am going to sell my first ones. I made the irradiated alchemical reduction already so I can make a mantle or familiar next



i like the blue familiar (lesser wisp?) but i can make both when i finally get a red ooze! i just need to get to level 9 ugh


----------



## lolparrot

Dang it my circuit glimmer pair had full circuit kids lol


----------



## FancyThat

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my goodness golly that is a gorgeous skin on a gorgeous dragon. i am so jealous *A*
> 
> ooh, i like those scarf...mantle...things. the new game is awful but thats only because im REALLY BAD at games like that (i can only do ones like pokemon shuffle where i can move the block anywhere, being restricted is just not my thing lmao)
> glad theyre coming out with new stuff tho!



Aw ty ^^, Ruurin does make lovely accents :3.

I actually like the new game only because I can play it , that and puzzle are my favourites because I can do them quickly on iPad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I started Halloween early :3






Any suggestions for apparel? I'm kind of stuck :/.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

FancyThat said:


> I started Halloween early :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for apparel? I'm kind of stuck :/.


Ohh I like the accent! I suck at choosing what looks good but maybe those wizard hats? (Forgot the name) Autumn Breeze looks like a nice fit since halloweens in fall


----------



## lolparrot

I bumped my LF exalt fodder and I got 21 CRs. My goodness.


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ohh I like the accent! I suck at choosing what looks good but maybe those wizard hats? (Forgot the name) Autumn Breeze looks like a nice fit since halloweens in fall



Ohh good idea, I forgot about Autumn breeze . I think I'll grab a brown wizard hat if I can find one as well. I'm thinking of adding glimmer to her as is colours the pearl, would kind of look like another pumpkin .


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

FancyThat said:


> Ohh good idea, I forgot about Autumn breeze . I think I'll grab a brown wizard hat if I can find one as well. I'm thinking of adding glimmer to her as is colours the pearl, would kind of look like another pumpkin .



Autumn breeze isn't in the shop I don't think but I'd wait sincethe AH sells them for 100+. 

I thought gembond looked better but it's kinda hard to tell without the accent equipped in the scry shop


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Autumn breeze isn't in the shop I don't think but I'd wait sincethe AH sells them for 100+.
> 
> I thought gembond looked better but it's kinda hard to tell without the accent equipped in the scry shop



Yes I planned to wait for that to appear in the marketplace because AH prices are quite high, I actually did get given an Autumn Breeze for free from someone who was quitting FR but that's in use on another dragon. I'm looking forward to the winter one as well, I have quite a few ice dragons :3.

I'm not a huge fan of gembond on pearlcatchers tbh but I'll scry it later to see, I might like it on her .


----------



## Xanarcah

Went browsing Gen 1s in the AH again. Found a few that are triple gened and for sale for WAY less than the cost of their genes! On the other hand, their offspring lists are not spectacular. 

None belong to me, so grab them from the AH if you want one~





Maize/Denim/Jade
Iri/Shim/Crackle, Coatl
400k





Orange/Crimson/Gold
Tiger/Stripes/Okapi
20k





Sky/Ice/Blood
Bar/Seraph/Spines
20k


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Would've liked thetumdra but it was bought ^ bought the guardian because I don't have a fully gened gen one yet


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Aw ty ^^, Ruurin does make lovely accents :3.
> 
> I actually like the new game only because I can play it , that and puzzle are my favourites because I can do them quickly on iPad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I started Halloween early :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for apparel? I'm kind of stuck :/.



oooh nice! and idk maybe some kind of mask or something for the wings?


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> oooh nice! and idk maybe some kind of mask or something for the wings?



Ty and that's a good idea, I think I might try the bleak skull wing (forget it's exact name lol) ^^.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Ty and that's a good idea, I think I might try the bleak skull wing (forget it's exact name lol) ^^.



One of the fancy masquerade masks might go nicely with the accent.


----------



## Alienfish

found this lovely lady in the AH <3


----------



## Kiikay

new accents for my babus ~ Now need to dress them with cute apparel, hue.


----------



## Alienfish

ommgggg that imp **____***


so nice work dayum gurl


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> One of the fancy masquerade masks might go nicely with the accent.



Good idea, maybe the Earthen mask . For now she's wearing a red bird skull headdress :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> found this lovely lady in the AH <3



She's so pretty :3, great find ^^.



Kiikay said:


> new accents for my babus ~ Now need to dress them with cute apparel, hue.



Love those accents , the imp looks stunning and I'm a sucker for flowery accents.


----------



## lolparrot

Does anyone have some stacks of food I can buy? I'm low again ;-;


----------



## cheezyfries

lolparrot said:


> Does anyone have some stacks of food I can buy? I'm low again ;-;



what kinds? i'd prefer payment as tbt, it can be 1 tbt a point? (if i use the 20t a point- 20/15000*100, it'd be like 1.3 tbt) 

selling these hatchlings, 15k for the first and 10k for the second and third  15% off if you CR!



Spoiler:


----------



## lolparrot

I need some meat, so can I buy 100 points if you have it?


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> what kinds? i'd prefer payment as tbt, it can be 1 tbt a point? (if i use the 20t a point- 20/15000*100, it'd be like 1.3 tbt)
> 
> selling these hatchlings, 15k for the first and 10k for the second and third  15% off if you CR!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



would it be possible for me to buy 1k TBT worth of seafood? :') im always ****ing hurting for seafood i hate it omg


----------



## cheezyfries

lolparrot said:


> I need some meat, so can I buy 100 points if you have it?



sounds good, what's your FR? i'll send them over shortly ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> would it be possible for me to buy 1k TBT worth of seafood? :') im always ****ing hurting for seafood i hate it omg



haha same, and yeah! i'll send over the points ^^ i sent over 995 by accident ahah sorry about that! i'll send over the last eel in a second


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> sounds good, what's your FR? i'll send them over shortly ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha same, and yeah! i'll send over the points ^^ i sent over 995 by accident ahah sorry about that! i'll send over the last eel in a second



tysm!!! youre awesome <3333


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Would anyone be interested in buying the complete Night  Sky Silk Set for TBT?


----------



## cheezyfries

Shirohibiki said:


> tysm!!! youre awesome <3333



np, thank you so much for the tbt!!


----------



## Luminescence

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Would anyone be interested in buying the complete Night  Sky Silk Set for TBT?



HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT


----------



## Alienfish

sweeeeet mangoes finally the 75 upgrade.. that 350k though rip treas


----------



## cheezyfries

got that black-wined hummingbird woohoo!!!! i think i'm close to done with all my swipp goals


----------



## Alienfish

congrats. i should so work on that crap lol






found this charizard lady in ah :'D


----------



## DreadSpecialist

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Would anyone be interested in buying the complete Night  Sky Silk Set for TBT?



I'd be interested if Luminescence doesn't get it. o:


----------



## Jacob

selling a tad bit of treasure, if you are interested:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?318531-Fright-Rising-Treasure


----------



## Alienfish

pc baby dergs up for grabs, just send a cr


----------



## Alienfish

aight exalting if noone wants em


----------



## lolparrot

Selling dragons, taking food as payment because I need it. lol I have some pairs in there too.


Spoiler: dragons 4 sale






Spoiler: pairs!


























[url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=14914165]








[/url]







- - - Post Merge - - -

btw cheezyfries if you still want to trade for the food let me know!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is the festival this coming rollover? I thought it'd be next week



Looking back at the threads from the first event makes me wish I signed up at that time  when the gem rate was 80:1 and light sprites only went for 8k to 10k in the ah


----------



## Alienfish

I think it will start next week since tomorrow is the last date for skin entries? Unsure though.

yeah I wish I joined when the Nature thing was lol those items are so pretty :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Starfall starts tomorrow, Sept 20, which is technically next week since Saturdays are the last day in FR weeks.


----------



## cheezyfries

lolparrot said:


> Selling dragons, taking food as payment because I need it. lol I have some pairs in there too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dragons 4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pairs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=14914165]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw cheezyfries if you still want to trade for the food let me know!



i can still trade, i'll send over the points ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Starfall starts tomorrow, Sept 20, which is technically next week since Saturdays are the last day in FR weeks.



ah thanks, and sweet mangoes hope they have some noice things


----------



## lolparrot

i forgot to check if my pair was able to breed together BEFORE i gened one of them.
a part of me died.


----------



## Alienfish

yes.. D: oh well nice piepaint babies tomorrow i hope ^^

also yay arcane finally greedy dig/scavenge tho lol


----------



## lolparrot

At least dom gives me a discount on some of the genes I need for a new gen one I got.








he will be glorious




I actually found this other gen one born on Christmas for 4500 treasure. I'm not entirely sure what I want to do with him.


----------



## Lancelot

This is the first time I actually want all the skins/accents from the festival ;u;

Also the familiar is awesome once again


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Was hoping there'd be at least one female far winner


----------



## cheezyfries

anyone here have the dom discount? i'd like to buy a few skins/accents ^^ thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

lel been farming somewhat.. just saying lighting was the easiest so far lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could anyone get me the soul gems accent from the marketplace? I'll be gone all day and kind of want to get it now  I can pay 43k when I get back


----------



## Alienfish

sold out for me all the time lel


----------



## lolparrot

I'm in arcane if anyone wants me to try to snatch some skins for you. I think Irarina is in arcane too


----------



## cheezyfries

lolparrot said:


> I'm in arcane if anyone wants me to try to snatch some skins for you. I think Irarina is in arcane too



woohoo! could i please get quartzen, and soul gems? i believe that'll be 59500. if i'm wrong, let me know, thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

lol hope they will be in stock during the week lel i never have a chance rofl

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally not the ones i wanted though haha

- - - Post Merge - - -






finally. found the derg for like 9k treas and i bought the skin off marketplace


----------



## lolparrot

cheezyfries said:


> woohoo! could i please get quartzen, and soul gems? i believe that'll be 59500. if i'm wrong, let me know, thank you!



Got you a quartzen, sending it over now! I hope I can find a soul gems, it looks pretty noice.


----------



## infinikitten

Is anybody buying TBT for FR currency / does anyone know the current conversion rate? Because I'm broke over there but I got some TBT I need to get rid of, haha.


----------



## lolparrot

I have an extra 30k! I'll sell it at a 15k/100 TBT rate.

I also have an urge to make an art shop with the name as "NOICE GRAPHICS". Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Shirohibiki

lolparrot said:


> I'm in arcane if anyone wants me to try to snatch some skins for you. I think Irarina is in arcane too



ahh do you think youd be able to grab me spiraling supernova, arcane dancer, and maybe a little universe? how much would that be? ;v; thank you so much if you do!!


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=5

unnamed piepaints hatchlings for sale, just send a cr


----------



## Alienfish

exalted and blech stupid coli give me chests >.<


----------



## Peisinoe

Hello~ hope everyone is having a good Starfall!

I'm buying Magical Shards at 1:600T! I can also trade some items if you need them! I have swipp stuff (cobras, ermines, etc).

I also have chests I can trade! This festival and old ones as well.


----------



## Alienfish

nah had to buy like all my skins luckily i had some t over :// coli hates me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I sold my over charged silverbeast a while ago to someone for a really low price (think it was about 500 gems) and I thought they'd be greatful actually getting it for that price since it was on their wishlist but nope. They sold it for a higher price then what I sold it to them. Guess that part where I said "just keeping it will pay for the rest of the price" skipped their mind

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did get a chest woohoo


----------



## Alienfish

Wow, nice  But yea I guess whoever gets them do whatever they want *shrugs*


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Spoiler: Exalting Soon








































I'll take whatever for them if anyone is interested.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm baaaaaack! I missed you all, and I am super stoked that I didn't miss the whole festival! I've been evacuated from my house for a week due to a HUGE fire.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm baaaaaack! I missed you all, and I am super stoked that I didn't miss the whole festival! I've been evacuated from my house for a week due to a HUGE fire.



I'm so sorry, I hope no one got hurt .


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm baaaaaack! I missed you all, and I am super stoked that I didn't miss the whole festival! I've been evacuated from my house for a week due to a HUGE fire.



wb *hugs and sends lot of turt love* <33

hope you can catch up on event, if there is anything you want lmk k?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I'm so sorry, I hope no one got hurt .


Not anyone I know, but I know there were a few bodies found, and there are still a lot of missing people...



Moko said:


> wb *hugs and sends lot of turt love* <33
> 
> hope you can catch up on event, if there is anything you want lmk k?


Thank you bby. <3 I am looking forward to earning it all on my own! I already got my first skin, first chest, and one of the familiars!


----------



## Alienfish

alright, best of luck ^^ i need to get some favors still had to buy all my skins ._.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> alright, best of luck ^^ i need to get some favors still had to buy all my skins ._.



Yeah I want to get one of each by morning, and I got my second chest! Hurray!


----------



## Alienfish

woo grats  i better grind some coli.. sigh chests were never my destiny lol


----------



## cheezyfries

ahhh i'm so upset, i had the fae breed change and everything but then the nest hatched and the coatls were all female.. i won't be able to get my dragon on halloween, but hopefully i'll get him within the week


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> ahhh i'm so upset, i had the fae breed change and everything but then the nest hatched and the coatls were all female.. i won't be able to get my dragon on halloween, but hopefully i'll get him within the week



I hatched a nest for a possible match for my female poison derg and allllll of the babies turned out female, like what the frack.


----------



## Alienfish

ugh i hate when the nests do that :c blech hope my babies turns out good this week


----------



## Alienfish

*beautiful avatar* ^^^

gl rehoming, a bit full atm though.


----------



## Alienfish

Aw, you should keep it 

Ah, good luck with that as well if you do ^^


----------



## Kiikay

share your starfall apparel/skin/accent dragons ~ c:






Only have apparel. Planning to get the comet for him.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I haven't been that active this festival due to school but hopefully I can get a crown and emblem and one extra of the familiar and tools


----------



## Alienfish

woo finally done getting all the favors thing. might buy that fae accent otherwise im done p much


----------



## cheezyfries

3 chests down, 3 to go! i have 400 crystal shards, and my goal's like 710 so i think i'm on a good track, this brewing thing has been helping me get all my shards!


----------



## Alienfish

nice done, grats  and good luck getting the shards/chests. i've been quite.. unlucky or they are greedy not giving me stuff so glad to be doe


----------



## Shirohibiki

ah, is anyone in arcane actually grabbing skins still? just wondering, if i have to pay full price i will tho


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> ah, is anyone in arcane actually grabbing skins still? just wondering, if i have to pay full price i will tho



I highly recommend this discount shop:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1537170

A+ service for even the most ridiculous of orders. (I may have ordered 40 skins from them at once...)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I highly recommend this discount shop:
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1537170
> 
> A+ service for even the most ridiculous of orders. (I may have ordered 40 skins from them at once...)



oooh, thank you!! <3 geez, 40 mustve been a lot of money :'D


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> oooh, thank you!! <3 geez, 40 mustve been a lot of money :'D


No problem! I'm pretty sure that's one of Arcane's dom leaders, so they can be trusted with your money. 

It was 1,212,500 total, I think, including tip.  I'm going to need to start saving for the next festival asap at this rate. XD;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Holy moly, I bred my galaxy glimmer/circuit pair and this magnificent baby came out of it! I don't know if I want to sell her or keep her!


----------



## Alienfish

shisssss man what a cutie <3 congrats

also i have an extra of crystalspine aura and starwood golem if anyone wants, just send me a pm.. HippieTurt


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> No problem! I'm pretty sure that's one of Arcane's dom leaders, so they can be trusted with your money.
> 
> It was 1,212,500 total, I think, including tip.  I'm going to need to start saving for the next festival asap at this rate. XD;



Yep, Arietta is one of our dom's leaders ^^ 

I do snipe for the accents and skins. Let me know if you need my help


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Spoiler: For Sale I need space












XYX^





XXY^











You can send me a CR @TheWrathofSithis with an offer or pay with TBT, just let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Alienfish

xxy






xxy

send cr, free for grabs


----------



## Alienfish

aw sht maintenance oh well ill check back later


----------



## Alienfish

ah well exalting, need space 

- - - Post Merge - - -






got this lady too


----------



## Peisinoe

Omg new venue 

New things to collect

The peacocks....the food item I need


----------



## Alienfish

saw it now.. sweeeeeet


----------



## Peisinoe

I love peacocks lol. I have a tattoo that's 1/4 of my back with one. It feels like destiny


----------



## Alienfish

that new turtboss

hnnngggg

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yea peacocks are so beautiful.. still need king parda tho lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10

When do you think the new colors will come out?  lol I keep buying eggs for it but then sell them for fast treasure. My new favorite


----------



## Alienfish

maaaan that some nice pancake derg..

and idk maybe after the event(s)?


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> Omg new venue
> 
> New things to collect
> 
> The peacocks....the food item I need



i'll send you the ones i have  i've been grinding for like two hours straight lol this new venue's great for starfall, i've gained over 150 shards over just grinding! i really hope i can make my goal, i'm only 60 or so away


----------



## Luminescence

GUYS I DID IT





I finally dressed up a dragon (kind of)


----------



## lolparrot

i forgot all about the baldwin skins
shoot


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm back to where I was with the meat now :/


----------



## cheezyfries

so what did everyone get from the festival? i got 7 fieldtools, 5 familiars, 2 crowns, and 4 chests! pretty happy, i wish i got a full set but the ones i didn't get (enchanted drake and spellwood) aren't super popular as opposed to soul gems so i'm okay with that. now onto smelting for the riot of rot!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got 1 of each festival item and a chest (think it was spelldancer or something). 

I also learned Mycena Cave is a good source for treasure. Should be getting at least 2 mil in a week or so


----------



## Alienfish

got the stuff i wanted and some extra :3


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I got 1 of each festival item and a chest (think it was spelldancer or something).
> 
> I also learned Mycena Cave is a good source for treasure. Should be getting at least 2 mil in a week or so



do you know what the going rate is for nuggets : treasure? i can't seem to find it in the forums. thanks!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> do you know what the going rate is for nuggets : treasure? i can't seem to find it in the forums. thanks!



I don't actually. I'm doing the 2 mil for items but I'll ask the person I'm trading with for you


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> do you know what the going rate is for nuggets : treasure? i can't seem to find it in the forums. thanks!



Sorry for the long wait they just got on. They said it's 1 nugget for 40 treasure


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sorry for the long wait they just got on. They said it's 1 nugget for 40 treasure



no problem, and thank you so much!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Well, I forgot to spend all of my stuff before rollover so now I'm stuck with a ton of currency, well 112 that is. Guess I'll just have a head start next year...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well, I forgot to spend all of my stuff before rollover so now I'm stuck with a ton of currency, well 112 that is. Guess I'll just have a head start next year...



ya i got quite the leftovers lel


----------



## FancyThat

I got everything I wanted, full set of the skins/accents, extras of all the items and a few accents, a few chests etc . My favourite skin is actually the female imp one you brewed yourself, it's so pretty.

Yesterday was lucky for me, a nature egg and a wind egg from scavenging .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I got everything I wanted, full set of the skins/accents, extras of all the items and a few accents, a few chests etc . My favourite skin is actually the female imp one you brewed yourself, it's so pretty.
> 
> Yesterday was lucky for me, a nature egg and a wind egg from scavenging .



oh yes that imp skin, bought it for gems cause i had extra but yes it's beautiful!

grats i need more eggs


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> oh yes that imp skin, bought it for gems cause i had extra but yes it's beautiful!
> 
> grats i need more eggs



Thanks :3, i only need fire and earth now and I'll have the achievements for every egg .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Thanks :3, i only need fire and earth now and I'll have the achievements for every egg .



i need arcane and nature and a few more so i just do dig/scavenge until i get either then switch element lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Plague Flight has Dom this week, so if anyone wants to buy genes at the discount price, just let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

yay grats ^^

nature was 2nd so it was p great that too


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> yay grats ^^
> 
> nature was 2nd so it was p great that too



Nice! Are you planning to expand your lair or get anything with the discount?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Are you planning to expand your lair or get anything with the discount?



Not really, my expansions are quite pricy even with the small dom discount and I don't really need it too bad. But we'll see :3


----------



## Kiikay

selling all dragons with no familiars, 20k each, only for ppl here. 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=121600&page=3

just send CR to kikay since the prices are different for AH.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody know if any of the flights are buying trained fodder? Cause if not I'll just exalt them, but I just need money really bad right meow...


----------



## brutalitea

Not that I know of.

I've been trying to sale my twin male imps for a few days now, not having any luck. I've already dropped the price down from 40k each to 10k each and still nothing.

I have eggs ready to hatch but my lair is 100% full and I don't have enough treasure to expand.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> I've been trying to sale my twin male imps for a few days now, not having any luck. I've already dropped the price down from 40k each to 10k each and still nothing.
> 
> I have eggs ready to hatch but my lair is 100% full and I don't have enough treasure to expand.



I'm in the same boat, I offloaded my gen1 and trained and exalted a few fodder, and wouldn't luck have it, while I was training my fodder I got my 3 dragon team up to 25! Super exciting, but now I want to train all my other dragons at least to 5 or so.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got a pastel jawbreaker to pair with the babe I just got from Moko, they're going to make amazing Jawbreaker babies!







(Also I love her little sunburnt nose omfg)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Pretty babies for sale!



*Glimmers 20k in Crossroads (25k in AH)*




(Fae is XYY)





*Circuits 5k in Crossroads (7k-10k on AH)*
(Fae is XYY)











*Cotton Candy Babies/Adults, all for 15k (Prices varying in AH)*

















(If you see someone you like but can't afford, I might work something out with you! Just let me know!)​


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How'd you get the skin ?!? I thought they don't go on anymore



Eisen is back. 10% discount in their store too.


----------



## Xanarcah

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/95803/1

Here's the link to Eisen's shop if anyone wanted to buy some skins ~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Eisen is back. 10% discount in their store too.


Hmm tempted to buy one then


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hmm tempted to buy one then



Discount is only until the 3rd, so you might want to decide quickly. : D

It would be like saving 60k/90g for Festival of the Undead.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody else grind the new Crystal Pools like mad? I can't get enough of these ROCKS! I am huge rock hound in life and now I need a million of the gems and stones in game, I've already been collecting the quartz and other stones that were already out, but now there are a bunch more that I have to get. Also I really want all the gemmed familiars, already got like 5 of the freaking Rhodochrosite Cranes, but not much else. I REALLY REALLY NEED THE TURTS OK? I will not quit until the turts are mine! But then again I've never gotten a "boss" familiar...


----------



## Xanarcah

The crystal pools look amazing, I'm really excited about them! Their artists did a great job ~

There's a first time for everything, so go after the bosses! They've gotta drop sometime, right? While you're hunting them, you can collect more rocks and the other familiars too.


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm in the same boat, I offloaded my gen1 and trained and exalted a few fodder, and wouldn't luck have it, while I was training my fodder I got my 3 dragon team up to 25! Super exciting, but now I want to train all my other dragons at least to 5 or so.



My trio is only level 21.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does anybody else grind the new Crystal Pools like mad? I can't get enough of these ROCKS! I am huge rock hound in life and now I need a million of the gems and stones in game, I've already been collecting the quartz and other stones that were already out, but now there are a bunch more that I have to get. Also I really want all the gemmed familiars, already got like 5 of the freaking Rhodochrosite Cranes, but not much else. I REALLY REALLY NEED THE TURTS OK? I will not quit until the turts are mine! But then again I've never gotten a "boss" familiar...



yes the turts..and no me neither i p much only got their other drops


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Discount is only until the 3rd, so you might want to decide quickly. : D
> 
> It would be like saving 60k/90g for Festival of the Undead.



Ahh damn I won't be able to get it then since I won't be getting the treasure until like the 6


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh damn I won't be able to get it then since I won't be getting the treasure until like the 6



do you need a loan? i can loan you like 150k but idk if that's enough?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> do you need a loan? i can loan you like 150k but idk if that's enough?



No but thanks for the offer! I'm not even sure if I want it or not


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> My trio is only level 21.



Do you have the berserkers? Once I got to 17 and got my berserkers it took me no time at all leveling them up, I always skipped forward to the harder levels, like 1-2 higher than their current level, and it didn't take long.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Would anyone be interested in 15k for 100 btb?
Oh and 30 gems for 100 btb?


----------



## cheezyfries

looking for some insight on my halloween dragon  (thanks trickillicky!) i don't think i'll have enough time to get my halloween dragon in- i think that the breeding cooldown has to end for them to have a breed change, and sadly i'll have to wait like 70 days for that to happen lol 






here's my halloween dragon, batty! i'll probably change his name when i get a good one, but i'm contemplating removing the eye spots because i don't like them very much, but idk. should i remove the secondary?

edit: i really like him with peregrine, maybe i should do that instead? ah i'm so indecisive haha i need a perfect halloween dragon for lightning's trick or treat event


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh wow, batty is so pretty!! i need to get a halloween dragon damnit


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> thank you!! good luck finding a halloween dragon, i'm sure they'll be gorgeous!



HAHA WELL....... ive been looking at the AH for like 2 hours now i think along with dragon sales and i have found
nothing

people need to stop breeding ugly genes like non irishim. why the hell are there so many ugly genes around. im suffering

i think ive decided i want obsidian/some kind of purple/some kind of orange, but unfortunately the very small amount i found were generally the wrong genes. im not sure ill be able to get one at this rate XD i already have an obsidian/fire/violet but i did want another -- i checked other color combos too but i couldnt really decide on what i want. all i knwo is that most of them are gened awfully and im picky and only really like irishim lmao

more irishim halloween themed dragons pls


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hooray!



Spoiler:  took a week







Now comes the hard part. Not spending it


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm nice cherub gene, let's see how fast that ones crashes


----------



## FancyThat

I quite like the new gene :3, nice to see the night sky bundle and those familiars back as well even if it is only for a limited time.


----------



## Alienfish

yea i like it too but considering how fast peregrine and somewhat piepaint did 

also i need that turt boss familiar thing better grind crystals coli stuff...


----------



## LethalLulu

Ahh I never knew this existed!  I have been on fr for a while, selling stuff for tbt here.  I have over 800k treasure, and 3 unhatched eggus~
I have been on fr more than here haha.


----------



## Alienfish

nice

also i eventually got that lair upgrade with the like 1% discount.. feels good though


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> nice
> 
> also i eventually got that lair upgrade with the like 1% discount.. feels good though



obby
I am trying to save up for 250k for another nesting ground


----------



## Alienfish

nice i have yet to buy the third one for 25k.. ahaha


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> nice i have yet to buy the third one for 25k.. ahaha



Yah?  I love breeding dragons.  I've been lvling them all up to 7+ for fodder.  I only exalt when there's daily bonuses.


----------



## Alienfish

ye i breed but i exalt for some money.. im not that hardcore no need to be mean


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> ye i breed but i exalt for some money.. im not that hardcore no need to be mean


Mean?  Hardcore?  Confused xD


----------



## Alienfish

nah nothing you just seemed surprise i didnt have more nests than default XD

ah well got enough dergs for now :3


----------



## Alienfish

nah nothing you just seemed surprise i didnt have more nests than default XD

ah well got enough dergs for now :3


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> nah nothing you just seemed surprise i didnt have more nests than default XD
> 
> ah well got enough dergs for now :3



oooooh I gotcha xD
Well you sold something worth a lot so I assumed you had a lot


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah but not wasting those on nests :3 mostly on upgrades and dergs if i want someone special :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo this is who I attached the companion comet to




I though it'd be in their hands :/ It looks so weird since it's just in the corner


----------



## Alienfish

i think it looks cool actually 

nice derg!


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Yeah but not wasting those on nests :3 mostly on upgrades and dergs if i want someone special :3


Upgrades?  There's a lot I don't know about flight rising xD


----------



## cheezyfries

LethalLulu said:


> Upgrades?  There's a lot I don't know about flight rising xD



i think that she just means lair upgrades XD what does everyone think of cherub? i'm not a huge fan because i don't really like seraph (the colors imo are circumstantial and don't always look good, more bad than good) but it hasn't deflated too much, at least compared to peregrine.


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> i think that she just means lair upgrades XD what does everyone think of cherub? i'm not a huge fan because i don't really like seraph (the colors imo are circumstantial and don't always look good, more bad than good) but it hasn't deflated too much, at least compared to peregrine.



Oh most likely xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

cheezyfries said:


> i think that she just means lair upgrades XD what does everyone think of cherub? i'm not a huge fan because i don't really like seraph (the colors imo are circumstantial and don't always look good, more bad than good) but it hasn't deflated too much, at least compared to peregrine.



i suppose it isnt the worst thing in the world, it has interesting patterns, but im just continually a gross snob that only likes irishim and sometimes cryface so my opinion doesnt really matter lmfao

ive realized that if genes were like iridescent + whatever else it is (so like cherub but with an iridescent base as opposed to the dull basic base) i would love everything a lot better. it wouldnt work on some of them ofc, but i could see it working on cherub

i guess my problem is i feel the colors dont have enough depth when they arent shinyish? i actually like the markings on cherub a lot, i just wish it was shinier, i guess.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i think that she just means lair upgrades XD what does everyone think of cherub? i'm not a huge fan because i don't really like seraph (the colors imo are circumstantial and don't always look good, more bad than good) but it hasn't deflated too much, at least compared to peregrine.



I think it has potential to make some really cool themed dragons. Like cinnamon roll patterned ones if paired with maize and brown colors and smoke. And it looks like it would go really well with the Shadow Flight's Trickster aesthetics (especially the swirls and the banded tail). Other than that, I think it's too specialized to have the same universal popularity as some of the plainer genes. 

Not my favorite by far, but it has potential.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I am very mad at myself for splurging so much on stuff




I should be getting festival of the undead sooooon. EisenDragoon makes such great skins. Any ideas on how to dress him up? I feel like the kelpie guise doesn't work since it covers the skin


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah it can look good, but I suspect it will be a bit too much peregrine and those that are alike so it will probably crash somewhat unless people color/gene them well... Oh yes potentional for sure. I can be a bit snobbish but I have a nice peregrine so who knows ^_^


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I think of Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas  when I see Cherub. I really want to do a Jack Skellington dragon this month but I can't get it right. Any suggestions?View attachment 149629


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I think of Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas  when I see Cherub. I really want to do a Jack Skellington dragon this month but I can't get it right. Any suggestions?View attachment 149629



This is such a good idea, I love Tim Burton and Nightmare before Christmas has always been a favourite .
I'd suggest a male coatl because of the tail and face shape, maybe black/white/black or black/white/white something like that with Cherub/maybe shimmer, stripes or peregrine/underbelly 

My queen of hearts dragon in my Alice in Wonderland set still has a basic primary as I can't think what to add, she's got shimmer and underbelly but iridescent doesn't look right to me as it's got a green tone. Would crystal or Cherub work?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Yes I have been playing with black and white with Coatls. I love your Alice in Wonderland Accent! I'm on Epitizer's pinglist.lol Don't do cherub..it will fight with the accent


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yes I have been playing with black and white with Coatls. I love your Alice in Wonderland Accent! I'm on Epitizer's pinglist.lol Don't do cherub..it will fight with the accent



Nice dragon :3, I think you're right I might go with crystal.

yes I saw you on there  awesome, Epitizer is one of my favourite accent/skin makers. I've always loved whimsical stuff ever since I was tiny, loved Alice in Wonderland and Swan Lake so they're perfect for me ^^. I'm hoping they'll offer customs at some point. Akihiko is another great artist, I managed to get a copy of her Bold birds quite reasonably priced so I was very happy .


----------



## SimpliDelirious

I've wanted to play Flight Rising for a year now... :c​


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I think it has potential to make some really cool themed dragons. Like cinnamon roll patterned ones if paired with maize and brown colors and smoke. And it looks like it would go really well with the Shadow Flight's Trickster aesthetics (especially the swirls and the banded tail). Other than that, I think it's too specialized to have the same universal popularity as some of the plainer genes.
> 
> Not my favorite by far, but it has potential.



ooh i never thought of that, i just thought it looked really bad against my maize XXX dragon but that's probably why haha, and trickster dragons with cherub will look so cool, especially on nocturnes! someone said that they have facial patterns on them so that'll be even cooler i think. it's still pretty inflated and high in the markets, but i assume that's pretty normal.






first halloween dragon finished, woohoo! now to write some lore for trick or treat? i have no clue how to do that haha, also if anyone has any apparel ideas, that'd be super cool because i don't know what else to add, i'm thinking of getting him a guise for when it's not halloween.



SimpliDelirious said:


> I've wanted to play Flight Rising for a year now... :c​



a registration window should be open soon  they didn't have one last month so maybe in a week or so they might announce one?


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah they are usually pretty high within the first or two weeks they are out :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I think of Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas  when I see Cherub.



I JUST WANTED TO SAY I THOUGHT THE SAME THING WHEN I SAW A BLACK ONE OMG....

your dragon is looking great, cheezy!

and fancythat, i think crystal would work well with it <:

still scouring the AH and dragon sales for halloween dragons that i want...life is suffering


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I have one more Jack Skellington question..what color eyes should I use? Ice , Plague?  This is as close to the ideal black,black,white that I have gotten so far.. I have the peregrine but  I am still trying to snipe a cherub.lol


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have one more Jack Skellington question..what color eyes should I use? Ice , Plague?  This is as close to the ideal black,black,white that I have gotten so far.. I have the peregrine but  I am still trying to snipe a cherub.lol



Personally I'd go with ice or shadow (shame no black eye option). Any colour would work imo though tbh as jack just has sockets so open to interpretation.


----------



## Shirohibiki

FancyThat said:


> Personally I'd go with ice or shadow (shame no black eye option). Any colour would work imo though tbh as jack just has sockets so open to interpretation.



i think i agree with shadow! it might be closest for what youre looking for. ice feels a little too strong, but hey, it might end up looking good.


----------



## Jacob

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have one more Jack Skellington question..what color eyes should I use? Ice , Plague?  This is as close to the ideal black,black,white that I have gotten so far.. I have the peregrine but  I am still trying to snipe a cherub.lol



This dragon looks magnificent. Definitely shadow too


----------



## tamagotchi

idk how to dress this guy up but ive been getting a lot of monies from ror receiving this is great


----------



## ssvv227

Hey all! Shameless advertising again! Light is holding an art raffle during the month of October. We're offering over 50 individual grand prizes as well as over 30 mini prizes for weekly draws and ticket sales draws. Prizes include art, adopts, bios, short stories, and custom accents. We're 100 tickets away from our 2000 ticket milestone and one of the prizes for the 2000 ticket draw is an incredibly cute dragon head bust. Check them out x)





but speaking of cherub, i wasn't planning on getting it since i wasn't a fan of those swirly swirls. but then i saw male ridgies in cherub and i know i have to have one in my lair...

the impulse buy





the nose that i have to have


----------



## Naiad

ssvv227 said:


> -snip-



YOOOO
I saw your art shop awhile back and I didn't realize it was you! Your art is so nice hh <3
I'll take a look at that raffle as well, more art never hurt~!

also A+ impulse buy  
10/10 best nose


----------



## Kiikay

halp






i wanna change to this




yes or nah?


----------



## Alienfish

yes so much... :3

nice cherubs


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yaay got the other skin




Here's my other skin with a few stuff added




Decided to keep the kelpie guise and added the goldslab headress to male him look spooky


----------



## DreadSpecialist

got a new gen 1 : D





plan on geneing her into this:


----------



## Miharu

DreadSpecialist said:


> got a new gen 1 : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plan on geneing her into this:



Ahhh she's gorgeous!!  I love the colors <3


----------



## cheezyfries

someone on DR said that unhatched eggs won't be able to have new colors, does anyone know if that's true? if so, RIP my four unhatched eggs i've been hoarding and the colorwheel hatching thread haha. undel said that they'll be able to be hatched for, but idk if that includes unhatched eggs and i can't see why not.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I thought unhatched eggs could have the new colors..that's why  the prices have been going up





cheezyfries said:


> someone on DR said that unhatched eggs won't be able to have new colors, does anyone know if that's true? if so, RIP my four unhatched eggs i've been hoarding and the colorwheel hatching thread haha. undel said that they'll be able to be hatched for, but idk if that includes unhatched eggs and i can't see why not.



I looked at Undel's color thread. it says "new colors will only be able to be bred, hatched and scattered for"  So that should include eggs


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I thought unhatched eggs could have the new colors..that's why  the prices have been going up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at Undel's color thread. it says "new colors will only be able to be bred, hatched and scattered for"  So that should include eggs



yeah, that's what i thought as well? this is the post i was reading- [x]

maybe when she says hatched, undel only means brand new hatchlings? i'm not sure.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> yeah, that's what i thought as well? this is the post i was reading- [x]
> 
> maybe when she says hatched, undel only means brand new hatchlings? i'm not sure.



I'm not sure randoms commenting on DR posts should be considered the most reliable source of information. Just saying. 

The person even said they may be wrong, and also didn't cite where their info came from.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> yeah, that's what i thought as well? this is the post i was reading- [x]
> 
> maybe when she says hatched, undel only means brand new hatchlings? i'm not sure.



lol. I went to DR to look and the poster  did say they may be wrong ....I pored over Undel's meaning about a month ago  and I still think it's the eggs, bred babies and scatterscrolls. The eggs started going up in price ( after all it's cheaper than scatterscrolling( well it was) and I don't think all the egg hoarders are wrong. I am intending to sell my eggs when the new colors come out( I don't feel lucky) but I am going to boon some nests for sure.


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> got a new gen 1 : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plan on geneing her into this:



_Very nice._ You have impeccable taste in G1s. o:


----------



## Frances-Simoun

You know the struggle to get some treasure is real when you end up coming back to TBT to sell villagers for TBT to change into FR :O Hai everyone !


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I dunno if this is a fair trade but could I trade a paint scroll for a peregrine or piebald scroll? Someone bought it for me but they bought the wrong one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really think the cherub looks really interesting, and I would really like one but they're so high right now, even for ugly ones. =[ And I don't know which wings look best with it, I think the ones with designs kind of take away from it... idk... I thought peregrine would look good with it but it didn't... at least not to me. *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I have a water egg, does anybody want to trade? I need an Earth, Ice, Light, Plague, Shadow, or Nature egg. Trying to get all of my egg achievements.


----------



## Peisinoe

Hiii!!!


Its been awhile but hey new  pair!











Anyone interested? : D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Peisinoe said:


> Hiii!!!
> 
> 
> Its been awhile but hey new  pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested? : D



Yes please! If you have a ping list or anything for them you can message me at VultureCulture on there, they look so nice!


----------



## Peisinoe

Kaydee 

I gotcha!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Had to find my own cherub pair, played around in morphology for a bit and found a combo of genes I liked, and got this pair! Perfect match for my shadow lair!


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi all, sorry I haven't posted in a while, I haven't been feeling that well (have had hearing probs since August) and I turned into a grumpy old bag for a few weeks haha. Hope everyone is doing good! I've enjoyed seeing your new cherub dergs, I'll post mine in a spoiler below. I'm so used to irishim that at first I thought cherub looks too flat, but the contrast works sooooo nicely on certain colours. I managed to grab a few copies, this is what I've done so far:



Spoiler: cherubs



a gen 1 project now fully gened:











nabbed on the AH:











Waiting for her to grow up before adding genes, but she'll look like this:



and is mated to (was going to give him cherub too...but I am a sucker for iri/shim/glim..)







so basically, cherub gets the big thumbs up from me  I need to curb my spending though, I have a feeling I'm going to be bankrupt after RoR!!! >< One of my friends has entered the skins/accents competition and I'm really excited for her. I've seen some awesome entries so far, anyone got any faves yet? I'm keen on the fae ones, 'Capillary Lace' looks so cool.


----------



## Alienfish

Whoa Gadget looks so good, that accent is awesome


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't posted in a while, I haven't been feeling that well (have had hearing probs since August) and I turned into a grumpy old bag for a few weeks haha. Hope everyone is doing good! I've enjoyed seeing your new cherub dergs, I'll post mine in a spoiler below. I'm so used to irishim that at first I thought cherub looks too flat, but the contrast works sooooo nicely on certain colours. I managed to grab a few copies, this is what I've done so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cherubs
> 
> 
> 
> a gen 1 project now fully gened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nabbed on the AH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for her to grow up before adding genes, but she'll look like this:
> 
> View attachment 151759
> 
> and is mated to (was going to give him cherub too...but I am a sucker for iri/shim/glim..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so basically, cherub gets the big thumbs up from me  I need to curb my spending though, I have a feeling I'm going to be bankrupt after RoR!!! >< One of my friends has entered the skins/accents competition and I'm really excited for her. I've seen some awesome entries so far, anyone got any faves yet? I'm keen on the fae ones, 'Capillary Lace' looks so cool.



Those are all really pretty! And I agree about ROR I should have stuck around in Plague for it but I wanted to be back to shadow so bad. I love all the skins and accents, I really hope they don't go too hard on the slightly gorey ones, like that's pretty much all Plague is!


----------



## Alienfish

Hnng, totally need to gene some of my guardians...

Yeah hope they are more fun than Arcane tbh. I liked some skins but a lot of good ones never made it imo


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> Hiii!!!
> 
> 
> Its been awhile but hey new  pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested? : D



I'm interested , these are awesome. I'm expanding my lair as soon as I can again and I'm always looking for new cute coatl's :3. If you have a ping list please add me ty.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Had to get a new forever baby to rule my new shadow clan! So here she is. (And yes she is named Zea just like on my last lair...RIP)


----------



## Alienfish

^noice one 

also damn looked at some of the skins submitted.. hope they really pick the nice ones now.. 

also meh kinda want to switch to plague because red eyes and.. guro stuff ;o


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling these pairs.

Each one is 35k (a pair not single dragon)



Spoiler: bp1
















Spoiler: bp1
















Spoiler: bp1
















Spoiler: bp1


----------



## Alienfish

good luck selling they look gorgeous


----------



## Peisinoe

Thanks fam!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I dunno if this is a fair trade but could I trade a paint scroll for a peregrine or piebald scroll? Someone bought it for me but they bought the wrong one



Trying this one more time


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone have spare familiars they'd want to sell at 3.5kT a piece? gotta prepare for the riot of rot haha, i can also trade in items!



Do you have any junk apparel? I can trade you familiars 1:1. o:


----------



## cherrysplash

Is this... FLIGHT RISING???? cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can easily say that this year's Nospendtember was a failure for me... Bought tons of random things, dragons, and the thing that made me broke was that water sprite!! Cri 

Anyone in the water flight?


----------



## Xanarcah

cherrysplash said:


> Is this... FLIGHT RISING???? cx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can easily say that this year's Nospendtember was a failure for me... Bought tons of random things, dragons, and the thing that made me broke was that water sprite!! Cri
> 
> Anyone in the water flight?


THIS IS FLIGHT RISING! 

Congrats on your Water Sprite, even if it was at the cost of Nospendtember. : D 


I think SakuraPrimrose, PrayingMantis, and Miharu are all from Water.


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey guys Xan was asking me for this but I couldn't find it till now. 



http://codepen.io/glubtier/full/VLNaMM/


It's a color predicter that places unknown colors on the wheel so you can predict your current or new breeding pairs. 
Enjoy!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am so excited about the new colors, I am trying to trade the eggs I have for Shadow eggs so I can have babies that fit with my clan when I crack 'em open! If anybody has Shadow eggs they'd like to trade for a Water or Arcane Eggs let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

Good luck.. I'm trying to get those elemental eggs I don't have yet... Takes hella time though cause their rarity of actually getting one from Gather items.. D:


----------



## Trickilicky

@Kaydee good luck with your egg hunt! I haven't found an unhatched egg for a couple of weeks now grrr. I have three saved for the CW expansion, hopefully I'll get lucky before then. I can't afford to spend t or g on eggs with RoR coming up ><

I got three eggs from my coatl cherub girl today! I'm happy because usually I have bad luck with my rare breed nests. I only got two eggs from my purple glimmer wildclaw's yesterday, grrr. 

If anyone is on a bestiary hunt and wants to swap familiars, lemme know as I have some spares I'm looking to trade. Going to hit up Crystal Pools later and try my luck...big big turts <3


----------



## Alienfish

yes turts. bosses hate me though never gotten their good drops just useless materials >>

also 4 days before i can switch if i still want damn totes forgot about my eggs lmangoes.


----------



## Trickilicky

I've only ever gotten one boss: the molten wartoad. I love toads, don't get me wrong, but bejewelled turts are superior!

Wait are you going to switch flights?! To where?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> I've only ever gotten one boss: the molten wartoad. I love toads, don't get me wrong, but bejewelled turts are superior!
> 
> Wait are you going to switch flights?! To where?



Yeah the bosses wont come to me either, their eager to try to kill me, but not eager to come home and love me forever... I have a lot of multiple familiars, but their mostly common, but if you want to trade I would love to!


----------



## Alienfish

found these lovelies right meow


----------



## Trickilicky

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah the bosses wont come to me either, their eager to try to kill me, but not eager to come home and love me forever... I have a lot of multiple familiars, but their mostly common, but if you want to trade I would love to!



The bosses are totally missing out, they could be living like turt kings and queens in your lair! I have this mental image of a giant, slimy molten toad sitting in the back of my lair and none of the dragons wants to go near it >< 

Oh nice that would be awesome. I'm eager to fill up my bestiary with any familiars that I don't have, common or not! Anything not in my bestiary I'm happy to trade/buy. Here's my list:



Spoiler: familiars for trade



grey river flight
storm seeker
steam gyre
silver springbok
brown river flight
rainbow sprite
dreameater
longneck skirmisher
longneck interloper
blooming strangler
red-wing owlcat
rambra
zeeba
granite thresher
shale thresher
crowned bonepriest
radioactive slime
goldthroated sparrow
ragamouse
double-tailed warcat
warcat protector
sunset lasher
noggle
longneck mender
salve kamaitachi
scythe kamaitachi
sickle kamaitachi
southmarsh podid
common podid
psywurm
brilliant psywurm
venomous toridae
poisonous toridae
blackwing croaker
heartred croaker
mis****ch shellion
shellion
hooded dodo
sprangyroo
centaur archer
painted centaur
wintermane spearman
barkback boar
mossy cerdae
extinguished jackalope

...phew!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> found these lovelies right meow



lel, that's what i get for talking XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

One's from your list I think I need...
*
silver springbok
red-wing owlcat
granite thresher
radioactive slime
goldthroated sparrow
ragamouse
noggle
longneck mender
scythe kamaitachi
sickle kamaitachi
barkback boar*

One's that I have that weren't on your list...
*Umberhorn Qiriq
Dodo
Mammertee
Raptorik Warrior
Maned Rasa
Depin
Searing Jackalope
Rhodochrosite Crane*


----------



## Trickilicky

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lel, that's what i get for talking XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> One's from your list I think I need...
> *
> silver springbok
> red-wing owlcat
> granite thresher
> radioactive slime
> goldthroated sparrow
> ragamouse
> noggle
> longneck mender
> scythe kamaitachi
> sickle kamaitachi
> barkback boar*
> 
> One's that I have that weren't on your list...
> *Umberhorn Qiriq
> Dodo
> Mammertee
> Raptorik Warrior
> Maned Rasa
> Depin
> Searing Jackalope
> Rhodochrosite Crane*



*just checked bestiary* Okay now I know what I have/haven't got, can I trade for your:

raptorik warrior
maned rasa
rhodochrosite crane?

Which ones would you like in return? I'll do two for the crane as it's new.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> *just checked bestiary* Okay now I know what I have/haven't got, can I trade for your:
> 
> raptorik warrior
> maned rasa
> rhodochrosite crane?
> 
> Which ones would you like in return? I'll do two for the crane as it's new.


I will trade for the...
red-wing owlcat
goldthroated sparrow
ragamouse
barkback boar

if that's alright, you can send them to VultureCulture on FR ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> found these lovelies right meow








Now I got this leucistic cutie... I want to get him a snake skin... >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, I am probably going to exalt these pretties if nobody wants them going for 5k a piece or their getting trained a bit and exalted!


----------



## Alienfish

albino coatls ftw <3

yes you should do that, it's be awesome <3

also i just saw i have an extra pc male skin from this year's starfall if anyone want just send me a pm.. free of course


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Do you have any junk apparel? I can trade you familiars 1:1. o:



ah no sorry i've been buying apparel as well haha but i'm lacking familiars right now so that's why haha if i ever have any spare i'll let you know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I will trade for the...
> red-wing owlcat
> goldthroated sparrow
> ragamouse
> barkback boar
> 
> if that's alright, you can send them to VultureCulture on FR ^u^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I got this leucistic cutie... I want to get him a snake skin... >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alright, I am probably going to exalt these pretties if nobody wants them going for 5k a piece or their getting trained a bit and exalted!



can i have the male skydancer please? thank you! is it 5k? i don't want to send a crossroad and get it wrong lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> ah no sorry i've been buying apparel as well haha but i'm lacking familiars right now so that's why haha if i ever have any spare i'll let you know!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> can i have the male skydancer please? thank you! is it 5k? i don't want to send a crossroad and get it wrong lol



Yes yes! Just 5k, and FR is VultureCulture ^u^

Also I have some familiars I could sell, would you want like, five or so? I have lots of multiples. ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

totes wish i had that fertility boon now.. :/


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes yes! Just 5k, and FR is VultureCulture ^u^
> 
> Also I have some familiars I could sell, would you want like, five or so? I have lots of multiples. ^u^



sent the CR ^^ ah i'm so anxious for the LvL fight all these dragons are taking my lair space -.- i need 7 familiars, would 25kt be enough? i valued them at 3.5kT each and added 500 treasure to even it out ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> sent the CR ^^ ah i'm so anxious for the LvL fight all these dragons are taking my lair space -.- i need 7 familiars, would 25kt be enough? i valued them at 3.5kT each and added 500 treasure to even it out ^^



Yep, I'll send them over!


----------



## Alienfish

Aye fams, buying some FR treas with my btb/tbt if anyone's selling :3


----------



## Alienfish

Got some.

Also I joined Plague now instead.. kinda want to be more active on the site.. And Plague have some cool stuff imo. And red eyes yes *w*


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> ah no sorry i've been buying apparel as well haha but i'm lacking familiars right now so that's why haha if i ever have any spare i'll let you know!


No worries! I've been slacking on coli lately, but if I get a big surplus of familiars I'll be sure to let you know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Got some.
> 
> Also I joined Plague now instead.. kinda want to be more active on the site.. And Plague have some coll stuff imo. And red eyes yes *w*



Welcome to the best flight ~

Just in time for our holiday too!


----------



## Alienfish

aw thanks Xan <3 ~

Yeah, I kinda noticed that too xD; But yeah it looks good so far so I'm excited ^_^


----------



## Peisinoe

I updated my breeding pairs!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1420779#10657104

Check them out! Let me know what you think~


----------



## Alienfish

niiice  you got some nice dergs right there

also ugh gotta save for lair expansion again 400k plus oh yesss... not


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Had this cute baby so I had to keep him!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Had this cute baby so I had to keep him!



icy winter dergs, sweet mangoes 

-goes saving up treas hnng-


----------



## Alienfish

i know i need to save but






*w* yes


----------



## Silversea

How can I play everyday and not see the new fairground game until today.

It's nice I guess but slow, at least doesn't feel as boring as shock switch and other games.

(yeah I still exist. sometimes)


----------



## cherrysplash

Question: What Flight are you in?

I'm in water!! uwu

Tidepotato!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cherrysplash said:


> Question: What Flight are you in?
> 
> I'm in water!! uwu
> 
> Tidepotato!!



I'm in Shadow and I love it! I keep gravitating back, when I had to start over due to a ban first I picked Plague but I had to go back to Shadow cause it's my home, and purple and black are my faves! <3 (Also there is cookies...)


----------



## Trickilicky

NEW STUFF ALERT! NEW STUFF ALERT!!! *calms down* Ehhh live updates! I like the bright rogue vest, I was struggling for apparel ideas for my new skydancer and I think that'll do nicely. The belt looks weird though.

I also hatched these cutie cherubs today, the last one ended up spiral/shimmer/okapi so RNG was good to me. I can't decide who I'm selling as I like them all! <3



Spoiler: Cherubebs


----------



## Alienfish

cherrysplash said:


> Question: What Flight are you in?
> 
> I'm in water!! uwu
> 
> Tidepotato!!



Plague as of now  Switched from Nature though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got these two up for grabs. Pretty poisony babies. =D


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got these two up for grabs. Pretty poisony babies. =D



I really like the top one! Sadly I'm completely out if room rn . Good luck homing them ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cherrysplash said:


> Question: What Flight are you in?
> 
> I'm in water!! uwu
> 
> Tidepotato!!



I'm in Arcane , it's a very friendly place and I like Space Dad .


----------



## Trickilicky

Can any Gen One collectors give me an idea of what sort of price I should ask for these two unbred gen ones, please? They're pretty but I don't know why I bought them and gened them up (other than the fact they're fae)..I don't have the interest right now in collecting gen ones, and I'd prefer the lair space for dergs I'm actually attached to ><











Thanks in advance! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dregs, can't afford nor have room atm though  These lair expansions, even if I have slight plague discounts it's expensive as hell, hope my rubbish sells


----------



## rosabelle

cherrysplash said:


> Question: What Flight are you in?
> 
> I'm in water!! uwu
> 
> Tidepotato!!



Light flight!!! 



Trickilicky said:


> Can any Gen One collectors give me an idea of what sort of price I should ask for these two unbred gen ones, please? They're pretty but I don't know why I bought them and gened them up (other than the fact they're fae)..I don't have the interest right now in collecting gen ones, and I'd prefer the lair space for dergs I'm actually attached to ><
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! ^_^



I'm not really a gen one collector (or do I really know a lot about them) but I think both of them have really nice colors! Maybe do an interest check or auction? Since they're leveled to 10 I think that adds more value too.  

You can also post here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1016744 and see if you get any offers on them.  Good luck!


----------



## Alienfish

ok it's more like 470k+ treas for expansion.. mad quiche. so yeah hope i can make enough for whenever we get 1st place dom -_- jesus.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Time to find some dragon with gold hair so I can make a link dragon xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> How can I play everyday and not see the new fairground game until today.
> 
> It's nice I guess but slow, at least doesn't feel as boring as shock switch and other games.
> 
> (yeah I still exist. sometimes)



Eeeyy, long time no see. o: How've you been?

- - - Post Merge - - -



cherrysplash said:


> Question: What Flight are you in?
> 
> I'm in water!! uwu
> 
> Tidepotato!!



I'm in Plague~ Getting ready for our festival at the end of the month! : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Can any Gen One collectors give me an idea of what sort of price I should ask for these two unbred gen ones, please? They're pretty but I don't know why I bought them and gened them up (other than the fact they're fae)..I don't have the interest right now in collecting gen ones, and I'd prefer the lair space for dergs I'm actually attached to ><
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! ^_^



Gen 1s are a fiddly market so it's hard to nail down an exact price they would sell for, but those have some NICE eyeburner colors, so you should be able to get a pretty penny for them. And gened already with popular genes. I'd say set up an auction for them if you're looking to sell. Their colors are really great, especially the XYX. 

Unfortunately, you probably won't be able to get back nearly the price you paid for genes, unless there's a mad bidding war over them. 

Let me know if you'd like tips on setting up an auction. They're a lot more fiddly on FR than on TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ok it's more like 470k+ treas for expansion.. mad quiche. so yeah hope i can make enough for whenever we get 1st place dom -_- jesus.



That'll be around the end of the month, starting the 25th, so better start saving. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Time to find some dragon with gold hair so I can make a link dragon xD



Nice concept!

What breed/colors were you thinking? 

If there isn't a color combo with strictly gold hair and suitable other colors, I'm pretty sure there are accents for gold manes.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I have like.. 188k at the moment so I'll save like mad x))


----------



## Frances-Simoun

:w; Anyone selling treasure at a rate of 18k =100tbt? Need one last lair expansion before rollover >w<


----------



## cheezyfries

cherrysplash said:


> Question: What Flight are you in?
> 
> I'm in water!! uwu
> 
> Tidepotato!!



lightning


----------



## Alienfish

-goes grinding **** like mad* uwu-


----------



## cheezyfries

Frances-Simoun said:


> :w; Anyone selling treasure at a rate of 18k =100tbt? Need one last lair expansion before rollover >w<



i can sell you some for the standard rate 15k for 100 but idk if you're looking for that haha. ahh i'm so ready for tomorrow, light vs lightning is going to be fun (at least on the last day)!


----------



## Trickilicky

rosabelle said:
			
		

> I'm not really a gen one collector (or do I really know a lot about them) but I think both of them have really nice colors! Maybe do an interest check or auction? Since they're leveled to 10 I think that adds more value too.
> 
> You can also post here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1016744 and see if you get any offers on them.  Good luck!



Thanks so much for the tip, that thread has been super useful in looking at prices and what's popular and such!




			
				Xanarcah said:
			
		

> Gen 1s are a fiddly market so it's hard to nail down an exact price they would sell for, but those have some NICE eyeburner colors, so you should be able to get a pretty penny for them. And gened already with popular genes. I'd say set up an auction for them if you're looking to sell. Their colors are really great, especially the XYX.
> 
> Unfortunately, you probably won't be able to get back nearly the price you paid for genes, unless there's a mad bidding war over them.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like tips on setting up an auction. They're a lot more fiddly on FR than on TBT.



Thanks a lot Xan, I'd very much appreciate some auction tips when you have the time! I don't want to mess anything up or not get taken seriously, or make mistakes *starts to overthink* haha ><


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Nice concept!
> 
> What breed/colors were you thinking?
> 
> If there isn't a color combo with strictly gold hair and suitable other colors, I'm pretty sure there are accents for gold manes.


I'm not sure atm. I'll have to play around in the workshop a bit but I always suck at finding the correct ones so it'll take me awhile


----------



## DreadSpecialist

i have a growing gen one problem orz



Spoiler






































annnnd i might be getting a crim/gold/maroon and a one off trip r i p


----------



## Naiad

Almost done gening my Gen 1 girl!




She needs spines as well, but they're so minuscule that I might just leave her as is > _ >
Speaking of Gen 1s, though, I added a few more to the family recently!














​
- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> i have a growing gen one problem orz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annnnd i might be getting a crim/gold/maroon and a one off trip r i p




SAME THOUGH TBH
I've gotta restrain myself from starting any new projects hh


----------



## Alienfish

damn beauties though <3 both of you

heyy naiad


----------



## Naiad

Moko said:


> damn beauties though <3 both of you
> 
> heyy naiad



Hello! How've you been? ~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Everyone has their gen ones almost completed then there's me who hasn't even added a gene to any of my gens :|


----------



## Alienfish

well only thing i did was to change species on a derg .. i never gened per se unless you count removing tertiary.


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Everyone has their gen ones almost completed then there's me who hasn't even added a gene to any of my gens :|



If it makes you feel better, all these genes + Brilliance for my Imp girl has left me dirt poor OTL






at least she looks pretty :')


----------



## Alienfish

^^^hnnnng so pretty *w*

cant buy anything more atm though cause lair stuff.. oh well xD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Selling Pokemon and earning 1.7kG i am happy today

Very Happy <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Everyone has their gen ones almost completed then there's me who hasn't even added a gene to any of my gens :|



LMFAO SAME TBH
IVE HAD THIS DRAGON IVE WANTED TO GENE FOR LIKE HALF A YEAR AND HAVENT YET sobs
tbf i only gather and do baldwins every day so like. yeah thats my fault haha

day 342643: still looking for my halloween dragon


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm going to start a thread for matches on super smash and play matches for treasurexD 

Hope I can make some treasure


----------



## cheezyfries

ahh i'm so excited i won a raffle! okay i'm #47 out of 55, but i'm still happy! i hope i can get one of the lv 25 arcanes, i want a mire dragon! (it's the spellbound raffle) also on the topic of geneing gen 1s, i have an XYY random progen but spring is such a horrible color idk if i'll fully gene him.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

cheezyfries said:


> ahh i'm so excited i won a raffle! okay i'm #47 out of 55, but i'm still happy! i hope i can get one of the lv 25 arcanes, i want a mire dragon! (it's the spellbound raffle) also on the topic of geneing gen 1s, i have an XYY random progen but spring is such a horrible color idk if i'll fully gene him.



Spring may be ugly, BUT there are genes that make it look quite nice!

Try WC/Spiral Iridescent/Stripes/Spines. Looks nice to mee xD

Or Coatl Cry/Face/Gem


----------



## Naiad

cheezyfries said:


> ahh i'm so excited i won a raffle! okay i'm #47 out of 55, but i'm still happy! i hope i can get one of the lv 25 arcanes, i want a mire dragon! (it's the spellbound raffle) also on the topic of geneing gen 1s, i have an XYY random progen but spring is such a horrible color idk if i'll fully gene him.



Pretty!! ~











Do either of these scrys look good to you? ~ I have an affinity for dragons with Dark Primaries tbh


----------



## Trickilicky

Naiad said:


> Pretty!! ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do either of these scrys look good to you? ~ I have an affinity for dragons with Dark Primaries tbh



The fae looks great, I find seraph very hit and miss but the it looks great in that combo! and glimmer fae are just lush <3

After sorting through my lair, I've decided to sell/auction three of my unbred and fully gened gen ones. But this guy, he's never leaving. Cherub, you've done it again!






He scrys some gorgeous glimmery cherubs with his mate, Siren. The blue range looks so good with cherub's contrast. Speaking of new genes, are the toxic/poison genes going to be released with the colour wheel expansion do you guys think? I haven't heard much about them recently, although to be fair I haven't checked in with the forum properly for a while ><


----------



## Alienfish

niiiice chrub derg tricky 

slowly but surely grinding...


----------



## cheezyfries

Frances-Simoun said:


> Spring may be ugly, BUT there are genes that make it look quite nice!
> 
> Try WC/Spiral Iridescent/Stripes/Spines. Looks nice to mee xD
> 
> Or Coatl Cry/Face/Gem


i love him as a wildclaw but dang the amount of gems i'd need haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Pretty!! ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do either of these scrys look good to you? ~ I have an affinity for dragons with Dark Primaries tbh




ahh i love the fae! thank you so much, when i fully gene griffin it'll probably look something like that!


----------



## Kiikay

yay new got new accent by luunai 






ugh i'm broke from all these pretty accents


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> yay new got new accent by luunai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i'm broke from all these pretty accents



sheeeeeet that one is so beautiful hnng grats

ALSO FINALLY ENOUGH FOR LAIR ****

gunna wait until RoR/discounts though cause i need to save


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Got these little fellas for sale! 20k all !

Obsidian/Mulberry/Jade






Thistle/Charcoal/Rose 






Thistle/Mulberry/White






Orange/Rose/White






Also, yesterday I was able to get my 5th expansion in a Dom week, jeez that was alot of money. SO then I sold around 60 pokemon and got 2070G andd 400kt and today i sold 60 more for 1mil ;-; i never knew my excess pokemon would make me rich <3 Now Idk what to do with the money, how to spend it wisely to earn more and more for a couple of sprites >w<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay made 400 gems and 200k treasure in a day


----------



## Shirohibiki

Frances-Simoun said:


> Also, yesterday I was able to get my 5th expansion in a Dom week, jeez that was alot of money. SO then I sold around 60 pokemon and got 2070G andd 400kt and today i sold 60 more for 1mil ;-; i never knew my excess pokemon would make me rich <3 Now Idk what to do with the money, how to spend it wisely to earn more and more for a couple of sprites >w<



holy ****?? what kind of pokemon are people buying?? O_O;; im assuming not hacked ones right?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> holy ****?? what kind of pokemon are people buying?? O_O;; im assuming not hacked ones right?



Atlas is buying a bunch of legit shinies and non shinies to complete their dex. Managed to get 200k from selling them 6 shinies


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Shirohibiki said:


> holy ****?? what kind of pokemon are people buying?? O_O;; im assuming not hacked ones right?



No no not at all ! Atlas is buying pokemon and since I don't play anymore i'm selling them whatever they need that i have extras of xD i've sold around 120 pokemons to them


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh wow, thats awesome 0: a shame i dont have many extra pokes they probably need


----------



## Peisinoe

GUYS
SPEAKING OF POKEMON






gen one Charizard ayyyy







- - - Post Merge - - -

gonna gene him on my bday!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> GUYS
> SPEAKING OF POKEMON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gen one Charizard ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> gonna gene him on my bday!!



YES VERY NICE

A+ HIGHLY APPROVE


----------



## Alienfish

charizard u say?






:'D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I need a charizard dragon now ;-;

Decided to scroll my dragon again (shoul've bought a gene ) and I got this




Pretty much the same from bfore I scrolled it. At least I'll have some dragon for Christmas


----------



## Alienfish

nice xmas derg 

im cleaning out my lair atm cause i have some really bad dregs there i kept for no reason lol

- - - Post Merge - - -











selling these two if anyone wants pastel dergs just send a cr if interested

as for price just offer idfk what they go for lel


----------



## FancyThat

E





Kiikay said:


> yay new got new accent by luunai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i'm broke from all these pretty accents



That is a beautiful accent on a beautiful dragon ^^.

Pokemon dragons are so cute, I saw someone selling pikachu wildclaws (yellow tones and an accent to add features) in a package before.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> E
> 
> That is a beautiful accent on a beautiful dragon ^^.
> 
> Pokemon dragons are so cute, I saw someone selling pikachu wildclaws (yellow tones and an accent to add features) in a package before.




Maybe it was tec? I'm not super sure though. The same person does mirror vaporeons!


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> Maybe it was tec? I'm not super sure though. The same person does mirror vaporeons!



It might have been actually, the name sounds familiar. I kept meaning to buy one but then another dragon would appear in my lair and steal my last space .

That sounds cool I'll have to look them up on FR when I expand, should only be a few days now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Scrolled my other gen one and got this




That tert color


----------



## Alienfish

eh kinda liked the colors :3 get your point tho


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Frances-Simoun said:


> Got these little fellas for sale! 20k all !
> 
> Obsidian/Mulberry/Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thistle/Charcoal/Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thistle/Mulberry/White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange/Rose/White



Still have them!


----------



## tamagotchi

i dressed this guy up a few days ago lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

i finally got one of my halloween dragons





now i just need an obsidian/royal(or violet)/leaf...... weeps

also everyones dragons look so nice, i love seeing them *w*


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i finally got one of my halloween dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just need an obsidian/royal(or violet)/leaf...... weeps



Nice Pumpkin. : D 

These are not quiiite what you're looking for (either one-off colors or genes/species you're probably not fond of), but maybe they're worth getting and changing?
















- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> i dressed this guy up a few days ago lol



Yo bro, sweet accent you got there


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> --



thank you!! and thank you so much for looking, unfortunately i am being... far too picky for my own good. i look at the AH every day under multiple colors, and ive seen it all at this point. that pearlcatcher is the closest i think, though id want a different breed and underbelly most likely. and im a broke lazyass who doesnt want to gene, so its like, i dig myself into my own grave anyway XD; ill continue to check, though... i mustnt give up qAq


----------



## Trickilicky

Ahh obs/royal/leaf is an amazing-looking combo!! I hope you find what you're after before Halloween, Shiro <3<3

I hatched some cutie little glimmer cherub coatls this morning. They're in the AH at 200k at the mo, but I'll knock off 30k for TBTers. One sold already, the other two are below.



Spoiler: cherub coatls, let's call them cherubtls



Both are unnamed females, caribbean/magenta/lemon













I have this pretty purpley-range glimmer Wildclaw girl. Her brother sold very quickly yesterday. She's 100k AH, but 80k for TBTers. She and her brother are without a doubt the nicest dergs I've hatched so far! 







I also have some beautiful skydancers, 2 male and 2 female, all identical and free if you think you can give them a good home. They're 10k in the AH so let me know if you'd like one and I'll send a CR for 1t instead.

[spoiler='golden dawn' skydancers]

Tempest (female):






Dawn (female):






Spire (male):






Dusk (male):




[/spoiler]


----------



## Alienfish

nice dregs and gls everyone 

also new hatchlings, send a cr if you want one :3


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I am having problems with how to price these..there aren't any in the AH at all  with all 3 new genes much less Coatls. Any ideas?


----------



## Alienfish

nice choco coatl 

also probs gonna exalt those noodles cause i dont really like them that much


----------



## Rasha

great


----------



## Alienfish

nice sig ^

well they haven't been open since August I think.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hooray got a water egg. Now I just wished the hurry up with the colour expansion because I always end up selling it or hatching it.


----------



## Alienfish

grats havent gotten an egg in a while :c


----------



## Xanarcah

Happy anniversary to my fellow October window registrants! I hatched an egg to celebrate, my first egg hatching, actually:






I AM THRILLED

Thank you Plaguemomma, here's to hopefully many more years on the site!


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I am having problems with how to price these..there aren't any in the AH at all  with all 3 new genes much less Coatls. Any ideas?



That's so pretty! I really want to buy one. I'm not sure on the price, haven't checked AH in a while. If you still have them when I expand I'll look out for them :3.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Happy anniversary to my fellow October window registrants! I hatched an egg to celebrate, my first egg hatching, actually:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM THRILLED
> 
> Thank you Plaguemomma, here's to hopefully many more years on the site!




That is beautiful, I love fluffy tundras and those colours are so nice ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

nice spoopy derg, grats 






found this lady in the ah today, love the colors and genes

- - - Post Merge - - -






and yay fae is bacon and eggs <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

would have been cool if the underbelly was matching, but yeah i liked the colors


----------



## Kiikay

free dregs just send cr to kikay


----------



## Kiikay

yaaayyy finally got spik's accent *^*


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> yaaayyy finally got spik's accent *^*



ayyy grats  so pwetty!


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> nice spoopy derg, grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this lady in the ah today, love the colors and genes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yay fae is bacon and eggs <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> would have been cool if the underbelly was matching, but yeah i liked the colors



Really like those especially the top one, beautiful colours :3



Kiikay said:


> yaaayyy finally got spik's accent *^*



Very nice .


----------



## Xanarcah

Kiikay said:


> yaaayyy finally got spik's accent *^*



Looks lovely. o:

Spikeulec is quickly becoming one of my favorite accent/skin artists, right on up there with EisenDragoon and Silviya.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks  yeah that pc looks so good *-* and i needed more nice blue dergs <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Here's my anniversary hatch, sand/rose/splash.

she's being auctioned off tho lmao


----------



## Alienfish

nice tundra gls 

so tempted to get some cherub dergs but i need to save both treas and space lol


----------



## Xanarcah

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1605597/7#post_14698432

SOMEONE HATCHED A TRIPLE AS THEIR ANNIVERSARY DRAGON


----------



## Alienfish

holy **** thta was noice...

and lucky.


----------



## tumut

I've wanted to sign up for a month now but registration is closed forever. temporarily****


----------



## Rasha

Lixx said:


> I've wanted to sign up for a month now but registration is closed forever. temporarily****



plz don't say forever, it IS temporary *tear*


----------



## Kiikay

maybe nov there will be a new registration


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Kiikay said:


> maybe nov there will be a new registration



Last time it was right before a festival so hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Alienfish

got ma spoopy hallowen derg <3

just had to get that one.. checked out how it'd look as adult.. yasss <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> got ma spoopy hallowen derg <3
> 
> just had to get that one.. checked out how it'd look as adult.. yasss <3



Aww, what a cutie! I need to get glimmer for my progen daddy so he can make cutie jack-o-glimmers for halloween


----------



## Alienfish

thatd be awesome  glimmer ftw!

and thanks, not that expensive either.. kinda surprised cause i saw way worse combos going for much more lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

someone actually wants to buy my cookie dragon for 1000 gems. Guess they really need that colour selection


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> someone actually wants to buy my cookie dragon for 1000 gems. Guess they really need that colour selection



Sweet niblets! That's awesome!


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> someone actually wants to buy my cookie dragon for 1000 gems. Guess they really need that colour selection



gratsssss man 

also ugh i want RoR meow but boy i need to upgrade fml


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Starting to write WIPS of my dragon BIOS! If anybody wants to give me constructive criticism I'll take it! This is only the written bit, I haven't done any formatting yet! Lel. I only have some on the first page, you can click through I think most of them are at the top.


----------



## Alienfish

Good luck 

Uggh I really need to upgrade, like meow lol. but if i wait i can save like 20k frick this


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Good luck
> 
> Uggh I really need to upgrade, like meow lol. but if i wait i can save like 20k frick this



Why not save up for more than one expansion before RoR? Save even more money that way ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> someone actually wants to buy my cookie dragon for 1000 gems. Guess they really need that colour selection



Nice! Are you selling to them?

1kg is niiiice.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Are you selling to them?
> 
> 1kg is niiiice.



Yeah I sold it to them! I decided to go for 500 though since I felt bad taking 1000 since they needed a glimmer scroll

Now I need to decide what accent I'm buying


----------



## Alienfish

yea ill probably save up for another, just needed that one meow

unless i buy more spoopy turts x))

- - - Post Merge - - -






uwu'


----------



## Shirohibiki

sighs. i buckled and bought that one midnight/royal/leaf pearlcatcher as a backup in case i never find another one so close to what iwant q_q shes pretty and looks good as other breeds with glimmer, im just a jerk who didnt want to have to gene anything lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh found that skin I was wanting soo bad! Just need 2000 gems for a blueprint and the 800 gems . I wish I took that 1000 gems


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uwu'



Ohman, I scryed her as an adult, and she's going to look _so nice_. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh found that skin I was wanting soo bad! Just need 2000 gems for a blueprint and the 800 gems . I wish I took that 1000 gems



Which skin is it?


----------



## Jacob

Moko said:


>



Oh wow such a unique look! (unique to me however, as I do not spent much time on different dragon breeds )
<333


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Which skin is it?








This one from Piney


----------



## Llust

just out of curiosity, does anyone have an idea of when registration will be available again? ;v;


----------



## Peisinoe

Birthday week is here, and I told myself I will gene some Gen ones!

Here is the damage...

Charizard!






Pinata~






and

Zephyr


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> This one from Piney



Oh, I remember this skin. : D It's pretty interesting looking. Good luck saving up for it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, does anyone have an idea of when registration will be available again? ;v;



FR usually has Registration windows in the middle/two thirds of the way through months, but sometimes skips months, so there's unfortunately no way to tell for sure when a window is coming up far in advance. The last window was in August. I think the longest the site's gone without a window was 3 months? 

Sorry there's not much more info that that. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Birthday week is here, and I told myself I will gene some Gen ones!
> 
> Here is the damage...
> 
> Charizard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinata~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Zephyr



GORGEOUS GEN 1s, DAMAGE TOTALLY WORTH IT


----------



## Alienfish

peregrine bebs for grabs just send a cr 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Oh wow such a unique look! (unique to me however, as I do not spent much time on different dragon breeds )
> <333



thanks :3 gotta love cherub/pereg :3

thanks xan ^_^ gotta love em spoop turts!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Dergs for sale, lots and lots of dergs for sale! I have them at high prices in the AH right meow, but if you want them just let me know and send me a CR for whatever you wanna pay!



Spoiler: DERGS


----------



## Alienfish

Nice guardians kinda tempted to buy but then I need to breed change D: gls!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Nice guardians kinda tempted to buy but then I need to breed change D: gls!



Yeah they're good for halloween but I still want to give the dad glimmer so I can have more orange in them


----------



## Trickilicky

Anyone want to help me out with genes/breed for this girl? I'm happy with the cherub, but can't really decide on the secondary at all. I also can't choose between underbelly or glimmer (leaning toward UB for $$$$ reasons though lol).

Here she is as of now. I'm thinking of going fae, they look so awesome all cheruby:






Any opinions from you guys would be awesome! So far I'm thinking fae, and eyespots/stripes/seraph/hypnotic/peregrine...ugh. and underbelly? the choices!!


----------



## Alienfish

peregrine for second for sure ^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trickilicky said:


> Anyone want to help me out with genes/breed for this girl? I'm happy with the cherub, but can't really decide on the secondary at all. I also can't choose between underbelly or glimmer (leaning toward UB for $$$$ reasons though lol).
> 
> Here she is as of now. I'm thinking of going fae, they look so awesome all cheruby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions from you guys would be awesome! So far I'm thinking fae, and eyespots/stripes/seraph/hypnotic/peregrine...ugh. and underbelly? the choices!!


I really like the stripes or seraph with the cherub. As a PC it looks best with the stripes or peregrine, but as a fae stripes looks amazing!


----------



## Alienfish

im so bad i keep buying spoopy turts






and


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have to share just how handsome this derg grew up to be.




I do not regret keeping him at all!

Also I am really excited for the colorwheel expand and I put myself in a thread where people will be hatching their eggers when they release the colors, and then they will give prizes to everyone who participates!


----------



## Alienfish

nice ice dergs <3






yes uwu


----------



## Irarina

Hello there guys! Long time no see. Med school is being tough. I don't have much time to be on FR or TBT anymore ^^;

Anwyay, I bought this spiral thinking to make him my other dragon's mate but I found a better one. FREE to a loving home.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> Hello there guys! Long time no see. Med school is being tough. I don't have much time to be on FR or TBT anymore ^^;
> 
> Anwyay, I bought this spiral thinking to make him my other dragon's mate but I found a better one. FREE to a loving home.



It's actually really pretty! If you don't mind I'll take him! I never considered the yellow/purple combo but it works well! VultureCulture on fr


----------



## Irarina

Great, what's your username? c: I will send him over.

My other dragon (that should be his mate) is skydancer so it's quite expensive to breed change him. Luckily I found another skydancer baby who has the same exact colours combo ^^


----------



## Alienfish

ay, hi Irarina  Goo dluck with school and I feel you once my course start ill have way less time v.v

heh kaydee i love purple/yellow/gold-ish dergs.. they are awesome


----------



## Irarina

Moko said:


> ay, hi Irarina  Goo dluck with school and I feel you once my course start ill have way less time v.v
> 
> heh kaydee i love purple/yellow/gold-ish dergs.. they are awesome



Hiya there! Urghhh... I miss talking to all of you. 

Purple - yellow range dragons for me are A+. I'm gonna put my pretty skydancer here.


----------



## Alienfish

that apparel doe *w*

as long as they aren't like mint green sky dancers are fine


----------



## Irarina

Moko said:


> that apparel doe *w*
> 
> as long as they aren't like mint green sky dancers are fine



My friend gave me that apparel c: 

I don't have much green dragons in my lair tho xD


----------



## Trickilicky

@Kaydee and Moko, thanks for your gene suggestions! I'm leaning toward seraph/stripes on fae...it looks so striking and fills out the wing area nicely (I like peregrine a lot, but on female fae it leaves the majority of the wings looking pale and bare). Thinking of doing a mini lair purge first though, I am resisting expanding for now ><


----------



## Alienfish

Ugh I'm so broke meow lel but those spoopy dergs were worth it 

gotta grind n stuff i guess.


----------



## FancyThat

The Ghost Hunter accent by Ruurin is so cute :3


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> The Ghost Hunter accent by Ruurin is so cute :3



omg yes *w* that one looks so good!


----------



## Shirohibiki

FancyThat said:


> The Ghost Hunter accent by Ruurin is so cute :3



OH NO I WANT IT SO BADLY
sobs,,, its so cute,,,,, (and holy smokes it looks PERFECT on that dragon!!!)


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> omg yes *w* that one looks so good!



It's adorable isn't it ^^



Shirohibiki said:


> OH NO I WANT IT SO BADLY
> sobs,,, its so cute,,,,, (and holy smokes it looks PERFECT on that dragon!!!)



Ty :3, Stardust was one of the dragons gifted to me when I first joined FR and he's a favourite .


----------



## Alienfish

sure is, grats  so cute ^^


----------



## brutalitea

anyone want these hatchlings?





Male Maize/Rose/Charcoal





Male Magenta/Obsidian/Caribbean




 
Female Rose/Rose/Grey


----------



## cheezyfries

FancyThat said:


> The Ghost Hunter accent by Ruurin is so cute :3



so cute! i love the bow ahh now i want a spiral to get the accent >.< 

i've been so busy this week i haven't had time to help lightning and now we're third again XD ahh i really hope we can beat light on saturday, i want a lair expansion


----------



## brutalitea

cheezyfries said:


> so cute! i love the bow ahh now i want a spiral to get the accent >.<
> 
> i've been so busy this week i haven't had time to help lightning and now we're third again XD ahh i really hope we can beat light on saturday, i want a lair expansion



I'm still wondering how Earth is beating both of us.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got a mate for Adan.




They'll make some pretty babies! And now I officially have a noodle couple. I've been meaning to get some nice noodles.


----------



## Alienfish

Noodles are awesome, I love my glimmer one ^w^ I need to get more whenever I am more rich ahah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Noodles are awesome, I love my glimmer one ^w^ I need to get more whenever I am more rich ahah



I kind of what another spaghetti couple, that look like real pasta... but I am broke and have no room right meow.


----------



## Alienfish

i have like 4 spaces meow now that i got all my spoopy guys.. ugh why you lair so expensive.


----------



## Xanarcah

Picked up some pretty icy girls in the AH this morning. Will trade for less-pretty adult fodder if anyone wants one.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Picked up some pretty icy girls in the AH this morning. Will trade for less-pretty adult fodder if anyone wants one.



ahh i love the imp (i would remove the peregrine if you're okay with that) do any of the last four in my lair interest you? if not, i'd gladly pay! lair


----------



## Alienfish

nice ice dergs.. so broke meow though xD


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> ahh i love the imp (i would remove the peregrine if you're okay with that) do any of the last four in my lair interest you? if not, i'd gladly pay! lair



Sure, you're free to change anything about her. : D any of the adults other than the tundra would be fine with me as long as you don't mind them heading off to serve Momma later this afternoon.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got a mate for Adan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll make some pretty babies! And now I officially have a noodle couple. I've been meaning to get some nice noodles.



Very pretty , I love the noodles.

those ice dragons are awesome Xan, hope you find good homes for both ^^.


----------



## Irarina

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got a mate for Adan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll make some pretty babies! And now I officially have a noodle couple. I've you meaning to get some nice noodles.



Glad you like Adan so much ^^

*Also, FREE TO ADOPT! Just let me know c:
*


----------



## Shirohibiki

is irishim suddenly like, unpopular?? or is it just the colors im looking at?? theyre always the ****ty genes, ill take cryface too but its always just really bad genes. why............


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Sure, you're free to change anything about her. : D any of the adults other than the tundra would be fine with me as long as you don't mind them heading off to serve Momma later this afternoon.



no problem (i bought them as exalt fodder already lol)  thank you for her, now i need to get a renaming scroll and see what i want for her.. *prays that lightning gets first* go lightning go!


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> is irishim suddenly like, unpopular?? or is it just the colors im looking at?? theyre always the ****ty genes, ill take cryface too but its always just really bad genes. why............



I don't think IriShim is really unpopular now, but it's definitely known as one of the more 'basic' genes tbh, since IriShim is insanely common.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Rip my goal for a blueprint . The creator says they can't reprint it since it isn't complete but will release it in a few months


----------



## Shirohibiki

Naiad said:


> I don't think IriShim is really unpopular now, but it's definitely known as one of the more 'basic' genes tbh, since IriShim is insanely common.



nono i understand its like basically 'standard' and i see why, im just an ******* who hates almost all the other genes and thinks everything should be irishim/cryface Omfg (well ok i like piepaint and cherub too)


----------



## Alienfish

irishim is the best imo with the right colours :3 i love it!

also yay new fae bebs tomorrow  hope they turn out good hmhm


----------



## rosabelle

Shameless plugging I'm sorry

Hey guys, we want to buy your fodder! Some of us are offering extra bonuses for some levels and ART!  Click the image to take you directly to our buy thread:




I'm online now and ready to accept! Just send CR to me or the other attendants.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Shameless plugging I'm sorry
> 
> Hey guys, we want to buy your fodder! Some of us are offering extra bonuses for some levels and ART!  Click the image to take you directly to our buy thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm online now and ready to accept! Just send CR to me or the other attendants.



Shameless promotion, not even sorry though

*CENTER FOR DISEASE PROLIFERATION*

Plague is ready to help any flight going for Dom with a little infection outbreak~


----------



## Xanarcah

Bless rich buying thread receivers. 12k for level 5s is so beautiful. 

*Rolls around in piles of money*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Bless rich buying thread receivers. 12k for level 5s is so beautiful.
> 
> *Rolls around in piles of money*



wait whos offering 12k for lvl 5s? im not seeing it in either of the dom threads


----------



## ssvv227

i have a new breeding pair @v@ I'm so excited!! the goal is to get a beige/beige/ivory imp lady!


----------



## rosabelle

FINALLY LAIR EXPANSIONS WOOO!!!! Go Light~


----------



## Shirohibiki

well now i feel dumb lol i lvled a bunch of my old dragons to 7 to get rid of them and was going to give them to a dom buying thread but wanted to see who was buying fodder for 12k at lvl 5 and now dom is over... xD


----------



## Alienfish

woo grats light 

also cant wait for RoR. Doubt I will make 500k in a week for the next expansion but gunna breed and buy fodder like meow.


----------



## FancyThat

ssvv227 said:


> i have a new breeding pair @v@ I'm so excited!! the goal is to get a beige/beige/ivory imp lady!



Cute! I love those colours , the imp looks a bit like honey :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> wait whos offering 12k for lvl 5s? im not seeing it in either of the dom threads



Sorry for late reply, I'm out of the country at the moment. Hotel WiFi ~

It was Snaptrap from Lightning. They were offering 9800t for level 4s and 12k for level 5s. The trick in Dom battles is to check the spreadsheets to see who is offering bonuses on top of the normal payouts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> i have a new breeding pair @v@ I'm so excited!! the goal is to get a beige/beige/ivory imp lady!



Nice pair! Good luck getting your target dragon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> FINALLY LAIR EXPANSIONS WOOO!!!! Go Light~



Congrats to Light! I knew you guys would get it done. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Nice honey syrup dergs 

as for RoR I really hope the plague rat skins makes it, it's totally my fav owo'''


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> well now i feel dumb lol i lvled a bunch of my old dragons to 7 to get rid of them and was going to give them to a dom buying thread but wanted to see who was buying fodder for 12k at lvl 5 and now dom is over... xD



You can still chuck them at Plague's raffle if you want:





Th
e prizes are pretty awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> You can still chuck them at Plague's raffle if you want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> e prizes are pretty awesome in my opinion.



ahhh okay! i actually had no idea about the extra bonuses people offer, thanks for giving me a heads up! ill be sure to remember that for next time  

mmh the prices arent as good for plague but i guess since it enters you in the raffle at the same time its okay

and grats to light~

going through your lair to purge year-old dragons feels super weird and difficult. ill think i wanna get rid of one then be like "ehhh but"


----------



## Alienfish

whew, finally got around to clean my lair now that it's a good time to exalt .. have so much junk smh


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know if the market for lv. 19.9s are still active? i got a dragon and realized that it wouldn't fit into my clan, and now i want to train it to 20 so i can get some treasure haha

edit: oh and to those who are about to enter pushes and conquests, i've been told that levels * do not matter* when it comes to exalting (at least that's what we were told in lightning), and it's generally better to exalt 4s and 5s. i might be wrong, but this is what we were told!


----------



## Alienfish

Done cleaning for now, I love my smoke dergs too much meow to let them go ;u; Oh well momma be happy I exalted like 9455035 fodder already


----------



## Shirohibiki

Moko said:


> whew, finally got around to clean my lair now that it's a good time to exalt .. have so much junk smh



i feel this so hard. i havent cleaned my lair in so long, i was too picky and only got rid of a few before. this time im really trying to purge a lot. its hard though q_q


----------



## cheezyfries

also i got an accent made exclusively for a raffle that i participated in, and i think i'm going to sell it because i don't have any female faes, does anyone know what price i should list it at? i was thinking at least 700 because it's exclusive, but i don't know what skins/accents generally go for. 

this is the accent on some exalt fodder i picked up:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> also i got an accent made exclusively for a raffle that i participated in, and i think i'm going to sell it because i don't have any female faes, does anyone know what price i should list it at? i was thinking at least 700 because it's exclusive, but i don't know what skins/accents generally go for.
> 
> this is the accent on some exalt fodder i picked up:



Oh I might want to buy it off you c: need it for my female ambassador


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh I might want to buy it off you c: need it for my female ambassador



what would you offer? i'm looking for either one or the other (treasure/gems), preferably no mixed payments haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> what would you offer? i'm looking for either one or the other (treasure/gems), preferably no mixed payments haha



I'd do the 700 if that seems like enough but I'm still debating if I should take it or still save up


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'd do the 700 if that seems like enough but I'm still debating if I should take it or still save up



yeah idk could i wait until someone who won the accent puts it up on the AH to see what the general price is? it seems like it'd be pretty pricey but i'm not sure, and then you could wait and see whether or not you're willing to spend that much on the accent. if that doesn't work, let me know!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> yeah idk could i wait until someone who won the accent puts it up on the AH to see what the general price is? it seems like it'd be pretty pricey but i'm not sure, and then you could wait and see whether or not you're willing to spend that much on the accent. if that doesn't work, let me know!


Yeah that's fine!


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh okay! i actually had no idea about the extra bonuses people offer, thanks for giving me a heads up! ill be sure to remember that for next time
> 
> mmh the prices arent as good for plague but i guess since it enters you in the raffle at the same time its okay
> 
> and grats to light~
> 
> going through your lair to purge year-old dragons feels super weird and difficult. ill think i wanna get rid of one then be like "ehhh but"



Yeah, the bonuses are where it's at. : D For instance, HERE's Light's buying spreadsheet. You can see they officially offered 10k level 5s and 11.5k level 6s. But over next to each attendant you can see some people offer bonuses for certain kinds of dragons. It's like their own special incentive to try to get people to sell to them. I've seen them range for anything from specific levels to having names to having names from certain shows. Usually bonuses are between 500t and 1.5k.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> edit: oh and to those who are about to enter pushes and conquests, i've been told that levels * do not matter* when it comes to exalting (at least that's what we were told in lightning), and it's generally better to exalt 4s and 5s. i might be wrong, but this is what we were told!



Not sure if you missed a word in there somewhere, but would you mind clarifying what you mean when you say "levels do not matter"? : D 

/Dom enthusiast

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Done cleaning for now, I love my smoke dergs too much meow to let them go ;u; Oh well momma be happy I exalted like 9455035 fodder already



Did you enter them in our In Flight raffle? I thought our Out of Flight Raffle was extremely boss, and I just got time to look at the In Flight one and it's also preeetty nice~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, the bonuses are where it's at. : D For instance, HERE's Light's buying spreadsheet. You can see they officially offered 10k level 5s and 11.5k level 6s. But over next to each attendant you can see some people offer bonuses for certain kinds of dragons. It's like their own special incentive to try to get people to sell to them. I've seen them range for anything from specific levels to having names to having names from certain shows. Usually bonuses are between 500t and 1.5k.



oh wow, thats awesome! i definitely have to check spreadsheets next time O_O thank you again for letting me know <3


----------



## tamagotchi

being a receiver online for plague RoR OOF raffle at 12:30 am is my aesthetic

(but i love receiving anyways :'0)

I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE ANYMORE ,,


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow, thats awesome! i definitely have to check spreadsheets next time O_O thank you again for letting me know <3



No problem! 

I thiiink the second week of November might be the next big Dom battle (Wind and Arcane), so hopefully they've got good prices and some nice bonuses on top of that~

- - - Post Merge - - -



tamagotchi said:


> being a receiver online for plague RoR OOF raffle at 12:30 am is my aesthetic
> 
> (but i love receiving anyways :'0)
> 
> I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE ANYMORE ,,



Receiving would stress me out way too much, but I'm really glad you enjoy it! : D


----------



## brutalitea

I bought 2 dragons today!











The owner was willing to give me a discount on the pearlcatcher since he would be the 4th dragon I've gotten from their hatchery lol. (the imp male was their's as well)


Was also able to buy Piebald with dom discount (all hail Glittermama)!






I just need Paint for her and she's all set.

I literally only 1k treasure left. Hopefully I can make the 140k t to buy Paint before the week's over. Also need 109k to expand my lair. I only have 4 spaces or so left.


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel this so hard. i havent cleaned my lair in so long, i was too picky and only got rid of a few before. this time im really trying to purge a lot. its hard though q_q



yeah mostly because i probably want to fill it up again cause familiars ._.

that accent is awesome .. *w*

and no i never did, i mostly needed to clear and I exalted them myself


----------



## Alienfish

got this one yesterday for nothing lol. gotta love the market for dergs now you can get perf guys for like 10k treas now haha


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> got this one yesterday for nothing lol. gotta love the market for dergs now you can get perf guys for like 10k treas now haha



Nice, I'm really fond of the Sunshine shade on dragons . Can't beat that price either .

I got this girl the other day, she looks so pretty as an adult


----------



## Alienfish

yes cherubs <3 grats!

yah gotta love charizard dergs have like 3 now.. that one, a fae and a wc 

yeah that was maybe 15-20k but really i've gotten really nice dergs for nothing so ya shall not complain.


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> yes cherubs <3 grats!
> 
> yah gotta love charizard dergs have like 3 now.. that one, a fae and a wc
> 
> yeah that was maybe 15-20k but really i've gotten really nice dergs for nothing so ya shall not complain.



They are very nice, love Pokemon themed dragons :3.

I paid 150 G for the fae but imo she was worth it, she's Sky/Sky/Maize and as an adult looks like a floaty heavenly sky which I've wanted for a while .


----------



## Alienfish

Me too, can't resist them  Good things those are kinda cheap nowadays 

Ah, nice nice  And yes totally worth the g then!


----------



## Alienfish

found this for 8k lel


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, the bonuses are where it's at. : D For instance, HERE's Light's buying spreadsheet. You can see they officially offered 10k level 5s and 11.5k level 6s. But over next to each attendant you can see some people offer bonuses for certain kinds of dragons. It's like their own special incentive to try to get people to sell to them. I've seen them range for anything from specific levels to having names to having names from certain shows. Usually bonuses are between 500t and 1.5k.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you missed a word in there somewhere, but would you mind clarifying what you mean when you say "levels do not matter"? : D
> 
> /Dom enthusiast
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enter them in our In Flight raffle? I thought our Out of Flight Raffle was extremely boss, and I just got time to look at the In Flight one and it's also preeetty nice~



oops i mean they told us to exalt 4s and 5s rather than 7s and 10s because the higher the levels doesn't matter much? i might be wrong, but thats what we were instructed to do on saturday. i'll quote who said it later today when i'm on my computer!

edit: it might've been because of the fact that we were conquesting, but "Hatchlings seem to count essentially just as much as levelled fodder." and "Hey all you fabulous trainers from today! You're doing an awesome job, but since we've discovered levels count for almost nothing dominance-points wise, please exalt THE LOWEST POSSIBLE LEVELS YOU CAN! We need numbers of dragons exalted more than levels, so aim for level 4 or 5!" is what i was referring to ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Ah makes sense I guess... :3

o well hatchlings tomorrow :3 hope momma will be pleased


----------



## wynterwolf

I'm not sure what the going rate around here for FR treasure to TBT, but I have got a fair bit of treasure or FR and not really any Bells on this site soooo... I'm willing to trade 20kT for 100TBT. If this is a bad rate let me know and I'd be happy to adjust or figure out a better rate.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oops i mean they told us to exalt 4s and 5s rather than 7s and 10s because the higher the levels doesn't matter much? i might be wrong, but thats what we were instructed to do on saturday. i'll quote who said it later today when i'm on my computer!
> 
> edit: it might've been because of the fact that we were conquesting, but "Hatchlings seem to count essentially just as much as levelled fodder." and "Hey all you fabulous trainers from today! You're doing an awesome job, but since we've discovered levels count for almost nothing dominance-points wise, please exalt THE LOWEST POSSIBLE LEVELS YOU CAN! We need numbers of dragons exalted more than levels, so aim for level 4 or 5!" is what i was referring to ^^



That's a pretty interesting finding regardless. o: I'd always figured it was 1 level = 1 point, but if a level 5 is the same as a level 1 then that's an enormous game changer.


----------



## Xanarcah

wynterwolf said:


> I'm not sure what the going rate around here for FR treasure to TBT, but I have got a fair bit of treasure or FR and not really any Bells on this site soooo... I'm willing to trade 20kT for 100TBT. If this is a bad rate let me know and I'd be happy to adjust or figure out a better rate.



20k:100TBT is becoming about right. The rate's been sitting at 15k:100TBT for a while now, but there seems to have been more competition come in lately, so there are rates as high as 22k:100TBT in the forum that I've been seeing.


----------



## brutalitea

cheezyfries said:


> oops i mean they told us to exalt 4s and 5s rather than 7s and 10s because the higher the levels doesn't matter much? i might be wrong, but thats what we were instructed to do on saturday. i'll quote who said it later today when i'm on my computer!
> 
> edit: it might've been because of the fact that we were conquesting, but "Hatchlings seem to count essentially just as much as levelled fodder." and "Hey all you fabulous trainers from today! You're doing an awesome job, but since we've discovered levels count for almost nothing dominance-points wise, please exalt THE LOWEST POSSIBLE LEVELS YOU CAN! We need numbers of dragons exalted more than levels, so aim for level 4 or 5!" is what i was referring to ^^



Yes, this was basically the Science results that was posted in Light forums (with some very nice spreadsheets to go along with it).



> TL;DR: Exalting more dragons appears to have a much bigger impact on dom than exalting higher-level dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

I go by the exalting more dragons thing, mostly because if I do a mass purge I don't really have to urge nor time to train everyone to level 5 each time, and I don't need the extra gold that bad for now. Each to their own, Plague is doing good


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> That's a pretty interesting finding regardless. o: I'd always figured it was 1 level = 1 point, but if a level 5 is the same as a level 1 then that's an enormous game changer.



yeah, i'm wondering how it'll effect mercenary corps, especially because they're becoming popular. 

i'm looking for a leveling service thread: i remember looking at one that offered a service where if you paid 10k you could get any rare items they got while training up your dragon, and they offered 3 venues- crystal pools, mire, and kelp beds. if anyone could help, that'd be super great!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Didn't know 99 stack foods were pretty cheap . Guess I'll just buy my food


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Didn't know 99 stack foods were pretty cheap . Guess I'll just buy my food



yeah they are if you go for the less fancy ones 

i just restocked my seafood.. stupid dergs draining this lol.

should get meat and bugs too but eh i can fight for that


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Didn't know 99 stack foods were pretty cheap . Guess I'll just buy my food



yeah they are if you go for the less fancy ones 

i just restocked my seafood.. stupid dergs draining this lol.

should get meat and bugs too but eh i can fight for that


----------



## BunnyFox

Hey there, this is my first post here on this thread, but I have been *desperately* trying to sell mt FR currency, but can't find any buyers.

I have *390,000* Treasure just sitting in my bank, and I would love to sell it! (I'm not sure if I am allowed to do so here or not )

If anyone would like to buy some, please PM me! The rate, I believe, is *15,000 = 100 TBT*

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Alienfish

Yes you can sell treas for tbt, I'd better put it in TBT marketplace though I guess.

Wish I could buy lel I'm poor asf.


----------



## Xanarcah

Blackjack said:


> The rate, I believe, is *15,000 = 100 TBT*



That rate is quickly becoming outdated due to competitive pricing, in my opinion. That's a floating rate based on supply and demand, not an officially established one. I've spent a lot of TBT on the people selling for 20-25k : 100 TBT, and the highest rate I've seen traded recently is 27.5k : 100 TBT. 

I've personally spent somewhere around 15k TBT in the last month or two. 

That being said, I'm sure you can still find buyers at 15k, since others may not be aware of the shift in recent trade rates, or those who just want to trade quickly instead of taking time to seek out the best rates, so best of luck with your sales.


----------



## BunnyFox

Xanarcah said:


> That rate is quickly becoming outdated due to competitive pricing, in my opinion. That's a floating rate based on supply and demand, not an officially established one. I've spent a lot of TBT on the people selling for 20-25k : 100 TBT, and the highest rate I've seen traded recently is 27.5k : 100 TBT.
> 
> I've personally spent somewhere around 15k TBT in the last month or two.
> 
> That being said, I'm sure you can still find buyers at 15k, since others may not be aware of the shift in recent trade rates, or those who just want to trade quickly instead of taking time to seek out the best rates, so best of luck with your sales.



Ah, ok! Thanks!

Tha being said, if someone wants some, they can offer a rate!


----------



## cheezyfries

hi guys! i'm looking for a female wildclaw and i really don't want to shell out 1200 gems to get glimmer, but she looks so perfect with it.. do you guys prefer underbelly or glimmer? thank you so much! it's white/ice/ice basic/paint/glim or underbelly if you're interested, ah i can't get the pictures to show up >.<


----------



## Alienfish

glimmer really, underbelly takes up too much one color space with nothing more. you need good color combos for that imo


----------



## Naiad

+1 @ the Glimmer

I usually prefer UB when it comes to white/pastel terts, but Glim is definitely the better choice since she's so close to a triple.


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> +1 @ the Glimmer
> 
> I usually prefer UB when it comes to white/pastel terts, but Glim is definitely the better choice since she's so close to a triple.



yeah i second that though. ub can be nice but it all depends on the first two imo

- - - Post Merge - - -






NO REGRETS m8


----------



## cheezyfries

ahh okay i'm going to bite but this is going to be one of my only breeding projects, it sucks way too much out of my bank haha and considering i don't buy gems or actively sell things it's going to be awhile before i get 1200 gems again. i have 1050 now so i'm pretty close, and i also need to buy her a remove gene primary because white piebald doesn't look very good imo.


----------



## Alienfish

lol no true that xD

gl with the breeding, gems and stuff!


----------



## LethalLulu

Woooh I have 900k treasure now.  I upgraded my lair and bought a beautiful dragu


----------



## BunnyFox

LethalLulu said:


> Woooh I have 900k treasure now.  I upgraded my lair and bought a beautiful dragu



I sold my entire lair, except my 2 starters, and most of my items, so I am sitting on 390k and I need someone to buy some lol


----------



## Miharu

I'm really in love with my dragon ; v; I love blue so much ahaha!~ <3 Nocturnes are so cute XD


----------



## LethalLulu

Blackjack said:


> I sold my entire lair, except my 2 starters, and most of my items, so I am sitting on 390k and I need someone to buy some lol



Oh my gosh!  Why'd you do that?


----------



## cheezyfries

i sold his mate and need to clear some lair space, so if anyone wants him he's free!


----------



## Miharu

cheezyfries said:


> i sold his mate and need to clear some lair space, so if anyone wants him he's free!



Ahhh he's so cute!! I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Woooh I have 900k treasure now.  I upgraded my lair and bought a beautiful dragu



Nice!

Was it Hart? I snooped around in your lair and Hart is FANTASTIC.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> I'm really in love with my dragon ; v; I love blue so much ahaha!~ <3 Nocturnes are so cute XD



What a lovely icy girl, just in time for the coming of winter~


----------



## Miharu

Xanarcah said:


> What a lovely icy girl, just in time for the coming of winter~


Ahh thank you!~ >//v/< She really is lovely haha! I got her as a gift from a great friend, so I've been taking great care of her hahah XD And all of my other lovely dragons <3 I'm tempted to buy more though :'D


----------



## BunnyFox

LethalLulu said:


> Oh my gosh!  Why'd you do that?



Wanted a fresh start


----------



## Xanarcah

Miharu said:


> Ahh thank you!~ >//v/< She really is lovely haha! I got her as a gift from a great friend, so I've been taking great care of her hahah XD And all of my other lovely dragons <3 I'm tempted to buy more though :'D



_You should put a Winter Wind on her~_


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> i sold his mate and need to clear some lair space, so if anyone wants him he's free!



Omg I would love him if no one else asked for him yet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blackjack said:


> Wanted a fresh start



Ahh well ok haha ^^
Enjoy yourself :3


----------



## Miharu

Xanarcah said:


> _You should put a Winter Wind on her~_



OHH THAT WOULD DEFINITELY LOOK CUTE!! XD Thanks for the suggestion!! I'll go purchase one once I get back from eating dinner hahaha!~


----------



## cheezyfries

LethalLulu said:


> Omg I would love him if no one else asked for him yet!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh well ok haha ^^
> Enjoy yourself :3



yep i still have him  send a CR (i'm cheezyfries) and he'll be on your way!


----------



## BunnyFox

cheezyfries said:


> yep i still have him  send a CR (i'm cheezyfries) and he'll be on your way!



Ooo, I like the look! Too bad I didn't snag in time


----------



## Miharu

Winter Wind on Kiyomi! <3


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> yep i still have him  send a CR (i'm cheezyfries) and he'll be on your way!



Hmm the trade is greyed out for some reason.  My username is LethalLulu, maybe try sending me one?  Thanks so much also!!  I finally have a male I can breed!  XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I got it haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Are we all posting winter dragons?


----------



## Miharu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are we all posting winter dragons?


OHHH I have some competition here!  Jk jk ahaha!! He looks lovely!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Did someone say winter dragons?






















Fun fact: the Fae and Coatl were Christmas gifts from the first friend I made on FR last year. : D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Miharu said:


> OHHH I have some competition here!  Jk jk ahaha!! He looks lovely!!



Thank you! I would've picked a noc to put the sky blue silks on it but decided to go for a WC.


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are we all posting winter dragons?



... I just realized, while looking at this dragon, that the Chillspike Collar gives dragons tail spikes. o: Never noticed that before.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> ... I just realized, while looking at this dragon, that the Chillspike Collar gives dragons tail spikes. o: Never noticed that before.


OH, you're right!  I never noticed it before too

It's not noticeable on imps 




Winteeeer


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> ... I just realized, while looking at this dragon, that the Chillspike Collar gives dragons tail spikes. o: Never noticed that before.



I didn't even see those haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

holla @ winter dragons

ive become so horribly picky w that damn halloween dragon. curse me


----------



## Shirohibiki

yay double posts


----------



## wynterwolf

I've got a bunch of Cry/Fac/X, either Glimmer or Circuit, up for basically NYOP. Sooo...Yeah. If you want them, let me know~
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1616618


----------



## Miharu

All of these winter dragons are so gorgeous <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

UHg, just hatched this gorgeous girl, but I can't keep her cause I already am way over stuffed... I hope somebody can give her a good home, she would make a great shadow ambassador! (Let me know if you're interested, I have her in the AH for 20k)


----------



## Naiad

I don't have that many Winter Dragons, but:

Joly is in charge of delivering letters to the Floes when Shigeko doesn't have time ~






and Khione is my lil Mercenary <3



​


----------



## Kiikay

Sharing my winter dregs tooooo


----------



## Heyden

Just hatched these little guys, very happy with them 
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/178002/17800180_350.png?mtime=Vic_2QACq4YY
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/178002/17800181_350.png?mtime=Vic_2QACsLY
http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/178002/17800182_350.png?mtime=Vic_2QACsbU


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> UHg, just hatched this gorgeous girl, but I can't keep her cause I already am way over stuffed... I hope somebody can give her a good home, she would make a great shadow ambassador! (Let me know if you're interested, I have her in the AH for 20k)



omg fae is bae D: just spent like all treas on that other purple derg lel. ill see if i can make room ahem


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also have these neon girlie turts if anybody wants them, probably going to list for 20k each in AH, I will sell to you guys for 15k if you send me a CR

















(Will probably sell the Circuit for cheaper)


----------



## Alienfish

pink glimmer  uwuwuw so kawaii <3 i need to shtap buying meow though d:


----------



## rosabelle

So I bought this gen1 and an accent to match her cause she's my first dessert gen1




and now I'm bidding on another gen1 and its all happening in one day if I continue this I'll be broke :'D *welcome to the start of gen1 and accent hell*


----------



## Alienfish

glad i dont buy gen 1's most are overpriced as hell sadly.. a bit better with current economy i guess though..

grats though that dergs looks awesome


----------



## DreadSpecialist

my halloween pair was nice to me and gave me a nest of 4 to hatch on halloween < 3
might design gijinkas for them and then sell them ' v '


----------



## Alienfish

nice dergs bro 

having my nests to hatch soon i hope i need it before saturday lol XD


----------



## Irarina

I just realized, I have no winter dragons xD


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also have these neon girlie turts if anybody wants them, probably going to list for 20k each in AH, I will sell to you guys for 15k if you send me a CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will probably sell the Circuit for cheaper)



Seriously pretty! I'm going to send a CR for one :3.

I have a few winter dragons, not finished yet though as I need many winters breaths.


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> I just realized, I have no winter dragons xD



i have.. one i think but no apparel only in colours/genes..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Welp, I caved and bought him his belly upgrade, now he'll make pretty glim-o-lanterns with his mate for Halloween, I'm going to get them on a nest as soon as their cooldown is off.


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> glad i dont buy gen 1's most are overpriced as hell sadly.. a bit better with current economy i guess though..
> 
> grats though that dergs looks awesome



That was me too when I started until I started searching gen1s in the auction house haha and thank you! I cant wait to gene her :')



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, I caved and bought him his belly upgrade, now he'll make pretty glim-o-lanterns with his mate for Halloween, I'm going to get them on a nest as soon as their cooldown is off.



He looks amazing!!! :O


----------



## PrayingMantis10

My Halloween babies come home tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> My Halloween babies come home tomorrow


that snap is perffff... <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, I caved and bought him his belly upgrade, now he'll make pretty glim-o-lanterns with his mate for Halloween, I'm going to get them on a nest as soon as their cooldown is off.


that derg is sooo gooood i want *w* -grabby hands-


----------



## Xanarcah

Does anyone have any perma-babies? I was thinking about getting/making one, and was interested in seeing if anyone else had one already. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, I caved and bought him his belly upgrade, now he'll make pretty glim-o-lanterns with his mate for Halloween, I'm going to get them on a nest as soon as their cooldown is off.



A+ use of Glimmer, well done!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> My Halloween babies come home tomorrow



Fire nest? Good choice. o: post the babies when you get them ~


----------



## Miharu

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, I caved and bought him his belly upgrade, now he'll make pretty glim-o-lanterns with his mate for Halloween, I'm going to get them on a nest as soon as their cooldown is off.



Holy!! He's amazing!!! XD


----------



## LethalLulu

Am I the only one who doesn't like apparel?  xD


----------



## Miharu

LethalLulu said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like apparel?  xD



I wouldn't think so! Hahaha XD Or maybe you haven't found an apparel you like? x] When I first started FR I saw most of the common apparels and it didn't appeal to me either XD But I found a few I like now ahaha!~


----------



## Alienfish

the new rogue ones? tbh they look like stiffed tube clothing to me. which is fun because i kept/keep getting em lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Miharu said:


> I wouldn't think so! Hahaha XD Or maybe you haven't found an apparel you like? x] When I first started FR I saw most of the common apparels and it didn't appeal to me either XD But I found a few I like now ahaha!~



Idk I just think putting apparel on dragons ruins them.  Some are cool, and I've seen epople do sick stuff, but I like mine showing themselves, yknow?


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Idk I just think putting apparel on dragons ruins them.  Some are cool, and I've seen epople do sick stuff, but I like mine showing themselves, yknow?



Totally fair opinion, I used to think the same way when I started off. o: What's the point of having a beautiful dragon if you can't even see them, right?

I've started liking dragons dressed in very small, subtle pieces of apparel. Like this guy:






He's wearing 9 pieces of apparel and an accent, but they don't hide him from view completely.


----------



## cheezyfries

this is the girl i plan on geneing with glimmer and removing piebald  does anyone have any ideas as to what to name her? i'm leaning towards nebula or maybe skyla, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> this is the girl i plan on geneing with glimmer and removing piebald  does anyone have any ideas as to what to name her? i'm leaning towards nebula or maybe skyla, but i'm not sure.



I like Skyla better for her, personally. Nebula is a very pretty name, but it makes me think of light colors on a dark background instead of whites and blues.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Decided to add a skin to my ice dragon


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Totally fair opinion, I used to think the same way when I started off. o: What's the point of having a beautiful dragon if you can't even see them, right?
> 
> I've started liking dragons dressed in very small, subtle pieces of apparel. Like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wearing 9 pieces of apparel and an accent, but they don't hide him from view completely.



Yaaah, that's the kind of thing I like.  I don't like when they're completely covered.  Plus I'd rather just sell it and hoard the muns haha.


----------



## Naiad

LethalLulu said:


> Idk I just think putting apparel on dragons ruins them.  Some are cool, and I've seen epople do sick stuff, but I like mine showing themselves, yknow?



I wish I could be that way, haha 
I just buy too much apparel ; v ; Although I don't have tons to buy accents, so I usually avoid them > _ >










I wish accents weren't so expensive ahhh​


----------



## LethalLulu

Naiad said:


> I wish I could be that way, haha
> I just buy too much apparel ; v ; Although I don't have tons to buy accents, so I usually avoid them > _ >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish accents weren't so expensive ahhh​


Oh yah I feel ya >.<
If you need treasure, I am selling some.  I am trying to get 1m so my cheapest rate will be available.  Ahh those are beauties though!


----------



## Miharu

Naiad said:


> I wish I could be that way, haha
> I just buy too much apparel ; v ; Although I don't have tons to buy accents, so I usually avoid them > _ >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish accents weren't so expensive ahhh​



Ahhh they are gorgeous!! (≧∇≦)b How much does accents normally go for? (?；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ


----------



## Naiad

Miharu said:


> Ahhh they are gorgeous!! (≧∇≦)b How much does accents normally go for? (?；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ




Username accents are usually 400 - 500G Each!  Sometimes they'll be more, but they're usually quite stable around that price!


----------



## Miharu

Naiad said:


> Username accents are usually 400 - 500G Each!  Sometimes they'll be more, but they're usually quite stable around that price!



Oh wow!! Thanks for letting me know ahaha XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Never go into the AH to just _look_ at accents. It never ends quite as cheap as that. .-.

Every time I think "hey, my vault is doing pretty well!", either one of my favorite accent artists pings me with a new release *cough*Eisen*cough*Spikulec*cough*, someone with an accent I've been waiting months for chives back from a hiatus *cough*fimbry*, or I get a GASP ping for something gorgeous. AND THEN I GO BANKRUPT.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

_groans_

i have a problem
i currently have a 1.7mil bid (in items) on a cute zombie gen 1
orz


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> _groans_
> 
> i have a problem
> i currently have a 1.7mil bid (in items) on a cute zombie gen 1
> orz



Ooh! o: Is it the Swamp/Blood/Maize girl that was in the AH? Either way, good luck with the auction! 

I definitely know the calling of zombie G1s...


----------



## cheezyfries

so i've asked the question before, but now i need lots of gems, stat, because i'm super impatient with geneing projects >.<

how much would a unique (only 10 exist) accent for female faes go? there are only 10 in circulation, and it was made exclusively for a raffle that i participated in. it's probably permanently retired- i'd love to sell it for 1k+ gems but i think that's super pricey, but i don't know how the skin/accent market works. 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I like Skyla better for her, personally. Nebula is a very pretty name, but it makes me think of light colors on a dark background instead of whites and blues.



thank you! that makes a lot more sense now haha, especially because ice paint looks like a very light sky color! i'm probably going to name her when i gene her.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> so i've asked the question before, but now i need lots of gems, stat, because i'm super impatient with geneing projects >.<
> 
> how much would a unique (only 10 exist) accent for female faes go? there are only 10 in circulation, and it was made exclusively for a raffle that i participated in. it's probably permanently retired- i'd love to sell it for 1k+ gems but i think that's super pricey, but i don't know how the skin/accent market works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thank you! that makes a lot more sense now haha, especially because ice paint looks like a very light sky color! i'm probably going to name her when i gene her.



I'd say make sure it's retired first (message the maker or something). If it is, 1kg is not unreasonable at all. I've bought non-retired accents for 600g+, non-retired skins for 900g, and retired ones at 1kg+. Anywhere in the 1-1.5kg range is perfectly acceptable. You may be able to get more, depending on if people are interested in it or not. I think DreadSpecialist up there ^ paid what, 6kg for a retired skin? I'm aiming to get like 4-5kg for one of mine, too. 

My favorite way to sell something like that is to toss it in the AH for what I think is a somewhat high but still reasonable autobuy price. I'd suggest maybe 2kg? And then make a thread Looking For Offers, advertising it for what it is, mentioning that it's in the AH for the AB. If it's retired, make sure to emphasize that, and also how few there are in circulation. 

As a general rule of thumb, the more things you accept as payment, the better offers you'll get. So asking for pure gems only vs accepting gems, treasure, and certain items. 


Also, yesss I think she definitely looks like a blue sky with white clouds. : D


----------



## Naiad

DreadSpecialist said:


> _groans_
> 
> i have a problem
> i currently have a 1.7mil bid (in items) on a cute zombie gen 1
> orz



Ahh, I saw that! Such a pretty combo of colors tbh! (And matching eyes owo)


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh! o: Is it the Swamp/Blood/Maize girl that was in the AH? Either way, good luck with the auction!
> 
> I definitely know the calling of zombie G1s...



no, its a cute swamp/maroon/beige boy
but i wish i saw that girl ; o ;


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> no, its a cute swamp/maroon/beige boy
> but i wish i saw that girl ; o ;



Those colors sound great too. o: If you win, what are you planning for him in terms of breed/genes?

I went and looked for the Swamp/Blood/Maize girl:






Still with the original seller. I thiiink she was in the AH for 1500g, maybe you can inquire if she's still for sale, even if she's got a familiar on now?


----------



## Peisinoe

Gen ones sometimes are overpriced but most definitely worth it majority of the time. There's a certain high knowing you are able to have a dragon, hatched from an egg, with a certain color combo. Gene it up and dress it nice. Showcase them in your lair. 

Someone comes by and looks. 

"Wow amazing colors and genes...*clicks* Wowww a gen one!"


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> Gen ones sometimes are overpriced but most definitely worth it majority of the time. There's a certain high knowing you are able to have a dragon, hatched from an egg, with a certain color combo. Gene it up and dress it nice. Showcase them in your lair.
> 
> Someone comes by and looks.
> 
> "Wow amazing colors and genes...*clicks* Wowww a gen one!"



That's the dream. : D Oldies and G1s. Incredibly satisfying for me to own and a shock to the casual lair crawler. 

Working on quality over quantity and geneing up my first two pages, but this boy probably takes the cake for G1 Pretty:


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Xanarcah said:


> Those colors sound great too. o: If you win, what are you planning for him in terms of breed/genes?
> 
> I went and looked for the Swamp/Blood/Maize girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still with the original seller. I thiiink she was in the AH for 1500g, maybe you can inquire if she's still for sale, even if she's got a familiar on now?



ah, thank you so much! ' v '

but for the boy i was thinking either spiral (and getting the many eyes accent) or wildclaw?
and maybe going vipera/current/belly


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> ah, thank you so much! ' v '
> 
> but for the boy i was thinking either spiral (and getting the many eyes accent) or wildclaw?
> and maybe going vipera/current/belly



No problem! Hopefully you can get one of them. : D They'd make a SWEET PAIR though~

Totally support Vipera/Current/Underbelly, especially if you go WC. Those are the exact genes and breed I went with, the whole package looks amazing together. Vipera gives the illusion of teeth~

Spiral was actually my runner up breed too. o: The boy has Plague eyes, so that would be a definite plus for Spirals. If you were planning on Many Eyes, more good news is that Fimbry is back in business after being away for a while! I juuuuust got my Many Eyes yesterday or the day before from them after months of being on their pinglist.


----------



## ssvv227

i think i'm going down the money sink known as gen ones....just got this little fellow and can't wait for poison/toxin to come out and see how he'll look with them *v*





and showing off my baby girl...am looking to get her a new accent sometimes too (i was too poor to buy the accent that i wanted for her...)


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> i think i'm going down the money sink known as gen ones....just got this little fellow and can't wait for poison/toxin to come out and see how he'll look with them *v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and showing off my baby girl...am looking to get her a new accent sometimes too (i was too poor to buy the accent that i wanted for her...)



Welcome to Gen 1 Hell, it's a awful wonderful place, once you get used to the sound of your vault crying. : D 

Those two are positively divine, were they purchases or lucky hatches/scatters? o: What accent were you originally eyeing for the SD?


----------



## Miharu

Xanarcah said:


> That's the dream. : D Oldies and G1s. Incredibly satisfying for me to own and a shock to the casual lair crawler.
> 
> Working on quality over quantity and geneing up my first two pages, but this boy probably takes the cake for G1 Pretty:





ssvv227 said:


> and showing off my baby girl...am looking to get her a new accent sometimes too (i was too poor to buy the accent that i wanted for her...)



Seeing all these amazing dragons tempts me so bad to try to get an accent ; v ; <3 Hahaha


----------



## Peisinoe

dude those gen ones are bomb af


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to Gen 1 Hell, it's a awful wonderful place, once you get used to the sound of your vault crying. : D
> 
> Those two are positively divine, were they purchases or lucky hatches/scatters? o: What accent were you originally eyeing for the SD?



after the lair expansion and gening and the accents, my vault is crying right now already. those two are purchases (i don't have that much luck and eggs are kind of expensive too >.>)

i was eyeing one of the verceri gem accents; the one she's wearing right now is a bit too busy with her genes; there was one girl that was tentatively taking offers but i couldn't quite give a tempting enough offer


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Does anyone have any perma-babies? I was thinking about getting/making one, and was interested in seeing if anyone else had one already. : D



I have my little queen, I had one on my last account that was brighter purple but this one is perfect cause she's a total shadow baby.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Does anyone have any perma-babies? I was thinking about getting/making one, and was interested in seeing if anyone else had one already. : D



These aren't mine but I think they're cute permababies haha :')


















Awwberry and Plumpkin are my faves  and of course they're food


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Xanarcah said:


> No problem! Hopefully you can get one of them. : D They'd make a SWEET PAIR though~
> 
> Totally support Vipera/Current/Underbelly, especially if you go WC. Those are the exact genes and breed I went with, the whole package looks amazing together. Vipera gives the illusion of teeth~
> 
> Spiral was actually my runner up breed too. o: The boy has Plague eyes, so that would be a definite plus for Spirals. If you were planning on Many Eyes, more good news is that Fimbry is back in business after being away for a while! I juuuuust got my Many Eyes yesterday or the day before from them after months of being on their pinglist.



so, i messaged the person and i'm probably getting the girl
which means i might be breeding gen 2 zombies : D

yeah, im actually on the pinglist for the wind eyes for males
i love fimbry's accents so much :")


----------



## brutalitea

Have any of you hit the 75k treasure limit in the Fairgrounds? I've seen many people hit in one hour using Artifracture or Tidal Trouble but somehow I can't seem to do it like other people are. I want to make 140k while Light is still Doming so I can get a discount on Paint.

EDIT: Just put into two pairs into the nesting grounds and they both 2 egged me. I have such bad luck with nests.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

got her! ' v '
they sold me her for 80k, which surprised me since you said she was originally up for 1500g
but i'm glad






also bought this super cute eyeburner gen 1 from them as well


----------



## rosabelle

Tae said:


> Have any of you hit the 75k treasure limit in the Fairgrounds? I've seen many people hit in one hour using Artifracture or Tidal Trouble but somehow I can't seem to do it like other people are. I want to make 140k while Light is still Doming so I can get a discount on Paint.
> 
> EDIT: Just put into two pairs into the nesting grounds and they both 2 egged me. I have such bad luck with nests.



I've reached it in a day but it took me a few hours cause I was only playing tidal trouble (or the puzzle when I got bored).



DreadSpecialist said:


> got her! ' v '
> they sold me her for 80k, which surprised me since you said she was originally up for 1500g
> but i'm glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also bought this super cute eyeburner gen 1 from them as well


Ooh congrats on getting her and great price too!


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Gen ones sometimes are overpriced but most definitely worth it majority of the time. There's a certain high knowing you are able to have a dragon, hatched from an egg, with a certain color combo. Gene it up and dress it nice. Showcase them in your lair.
> 
> Someone comes by and looks.
> 
> "Wow amazing colors and genes...*clicks* Wowww a gen one!"



Yesh but doesn't give them right to take 7 million each lol. 


-kicks scavenge and dig gimme some eggs-


----------



## Alienfish

got this one for like 100 gems or whatever, kinda liking the fall colours :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If there's someone here who checks swipps stand to see what he's trading could someone let me know if it's the driftwood baron? It's the only swipps familiar I want andI finally have enough of the materials to get it


----------



## Kiikay

Yay im excited for my cherub peregrine pair to hatch tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, new gem rock snapper c:


----------



## Alienfish

^nice one  love the apparel man


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> after the lair expansion and gening and the accents, my vault is crying right now already. those two are purchases (i don't have that much luck and eggs are kind of expensive too >.>)
> 
> i was eyeing one of the verceri gem accents; the one she's wearing right now is a bit too busy with her genes; there was one girl that was tentatively taking offers but i couldn't quite give a tempting enough offer



I see now why it was out of budget. xD; There are a couple other gemstone/jewelery accents for SDs, but I can't quite remember their names or the artists right now. Maybe you can find them on Kanojo?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have my little queen, I had one on my last account that was brighter purple but this one is perfect cause she's a total shadow baby.



Very cute! Snappers make some of the best perma-babies. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> These aren't mine but I think they're cute permababies haha :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwberry and Plumpkin are my faves  and of course they're food



AAAAAAAA THERE'S ONE CALLED AWWBERRY AND HER FRIEND IS NAMED SQUISH

That's way too cute. o: It's 6:30AM and I'm squeeing already

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> got her! ' v '
> they sold me her for 80k, which surprised me since you said she was originally up for 1500g
> but i'm glad



I... wow, that's one heck of a markdown. o: I swear she was in the AH for several days around the 1200-1500 mark (because I was eyeing her to maybe make a sisters/twins pair but didn't want to shell out gems for a dragon I essentially already have). 

On the other hand, they also had a gooood number of those other G1s in their lair in the AH for similarly high prices. Maybe they were just throwing them in for exposure and not honestly intending to sell for that much?

Anyway, CONGRATS on getting such a great deal on a beautiful snowbelly zombie!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Have any of you hit the 75k treasure limit in the Fairgrounds? I've seen many people hit in one hour using Artifracture or Tidal Trouble but somehow I can't seem to do it like other people are. I want to make 140k while Light is still Doming so I can get a discount on Paint.
> 
> EDIT: Just put into two pairs into the nesting grounds and they both 2 egged me. I have such bad luck with nests.



I reached it only once, when Artifracture came out. Took a couple hours of playing casually inbetween doing other things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> If there's someone here who checks swipps stand to see what he's trading could someone let me know if it's the driftwood baron? It's the only swipps familiar I want andI finally have enough of the materials to get it



There's a pinglist you can get added to to receive notification on when the trade is up. : D 

OVER HERE


----------



## PrayingMantis10




----------



## Alienfish

cute snapper always 

also that boho accent... noc female.. ugh do want.


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


>



A+ cute Halloween Snapper baby!


----------



## Alienfish

ok i need to stop browsing marketplace so many good accents fml


----------



## ssvv227

*whispers* accents are worth it! plus if you buy the right ones, they increase in value very rapidly (not that i flip accents for a living)

the latest haul *v*

my ghostly fairy queen


----------



## Alienfish

wish i could buy gems lol cant really get paypal atm lol.

loving your coatls though the lower one is awesome


----------



## Shirohibiki

god wow you guys have the most gorgeous dragons ever how do you do it. all of them look SO GOOD im dyin ;n;


----------



## Peisinoe

For sale 500 gems; sell for TBT people at 450 gems


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Peisinoe said:


> For sale 500 gems; sell for TBT people at 450 gems



I'm sending you a CR for the female! She's too pretty!


----------



## brutalitea

I bought a piece of apparel even though I'm trying to save up to buy Paint before the week ends >_<

Put two dragons on the AH... Hopefully they sell. One's for 25k, the other's for 40k.


----------



## Alienfish

hatchlings today kind of wanna keep the first one but hnng idk


----------



## Irarina

Tell me I am not overdoing this lil princess of mine. She is a seamstress in my clan and from noble lineage xD


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> Tell me I am not overdoing this lil princess of mine. She is a seamstress in my clan and from noble lineage xD



imma steal that m8 so pretty!


----------



## Irarina

Moko said:


> imma steal that m8 so pretty!



Thank you! <3 She and her partner are my favourite pair (after my clan leader pair). All her babies sell well c:

Her mate who I still need ideas to dress him up ^^;


----------



## FancyThat

My Halloween dragon is finished ^^, thanks to the apparel suggestions here. I also added the peregrine, it works better than paint on her imo.






My little Angel grew up :3 now I just need to choose apparel for her. I'm thinking of making/commissioning a cloudy accent for her.








Peisinoe said:


> For sale 500 gems; sell for TBT people at 450 gems



These are beautiful! If only I didn't need my last space for a koi ><


----------



## Alienfish

@fancy that halloween pc.. hnnng. give.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Thank you! <3 She and her partner are my favourite pair (after my clan leader pair). All her babies sell well c:
> 
> Her mate who I still need ideas to dress him up ^^;



nice gotta love crystal/facet imps


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Peisinoe said:


>


Already nabbed up her mate while I was waiting for you to accept.. I swear I have NO chill.






He's v handsome.
Also grabbed this girl because my leucistic coatl was lonely...






I LOVE how you can hardly see the circuit it looks so awesome, like a scar or something!


----------



## Alienfish

omg beautiful dergs i wish i had gems now.. oh well cant buy more dregs atm anyways xD


----------



## rosabelle

Irarina said:


> Tell me I am not overdoing this lil princess of mine. She is a seamstress in my clan and from noble lineage xD



She's beautiful!!! *u* (I love overdressed dragons tbh)


----------



## Irarina

rosabelle said:


> She's beautiful!!! *u* (I love overdressed dragons tbh)



Thank you <3 I love her so much too!

Also, this dragon is up for sale. I have lost interest on him....


----------



## Kiikay

I need a halloween dragon so I bought this





but changing it to




But now I just want to wait and see if there are any more dragons born on Halloween. 
If there is nothing, I'll just go with this lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: 100k

















Spoiler: free


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

NEW GENES!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too bad my levels only 3 :'(


----------



## Shirohibiki

hmmm. i like poison/toxin, though it seems a tad bland in the face area. coloring the claw on the wildclaws is a bit weird too, but i like it overall 0:


----------



## cheezyfries

yeee new genes! now i want toxic to put on skuld, i just scryed it and it looks really cool  i think that poison/toxic's cool, but it depends on the breed and colors, because some color combos aren't as cool as others. i'd go and grab any materials that you need to make the genes now when they're pretty new because their prices will probably increase, fast.


----------



## Alienfish

new genes.. look good a bit like poison frogs


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I am having problems deciding whether to sell my first poison and toxin genes or gene up some dragons instead ( and to boon or not to boon)...

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 153800  I am considering this...lol . He looks better on FR. He has glimmer


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I am having problems deciding whether to sell my first poison and toxin genes or gene up some dragons instead ( and to boon or not to boon)...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 153800  I am considering this...lol . He looks better on FR. He has glimmer





Sell your genes. Make $$$$


----------



## Xanarcah

Toxin on eyeburners, guys! Splash/Magenta/Banana, Iri/Tox/Circuit!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. One final question then..should I breed these ( I can tomorrow) or sell the poison/toxin  genes instead?View attachment 153807  I  think I may sell the genes instead..it's just a whole lot simpler.


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, sell 'em tbh.

I should totally clean my lair meow though cause no way I will get 500k by next week :[


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. One final question then..should I breed these ( I can tomorrow) or sell the poison/toxin  genes instead?View attachment 153807  I  think I may sell the genes instead..it's just a whole lot simpler.



i'd sell the genes because (i don't see) any of them on the market and you could probably sell them for a lot. but then again, poison/toxin/glimmer dragons can probably go for a lot considering they're all new genes.




so excited!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

There aren't any genes  on the market yet because the genes take 12 hours (yes 12) hours to brew and cost 100k in brewing fees( not counting materials). Thank you! I am going to sell the genes... I will decide which dragons to poison up eventually.


----------



## Alienfish

ya sounds like a good plan imo :3

exalted a few more last minutes to momma. hope i can find some more, tbh i jav too many dergs


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> There aren't any genes  on the market yet because the genes take 12 hours (yes 12) hours to brew and cost 100k in brewing fees( not counting materials). Thank you! I am going to sell the genes... I will decide which dragons to poison up eventually.



oh yeah i guess i just assumed from what people were saying in the items for sale forum that i assumed people already had them even though that wouldn't be possible haha, it'll be another hour or so before people will be receiving them.


----------



## Xanarcah

I can't wait to see what the genes themselves sell for, I have a Toxin brewing right now ~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> I can't wait to see what the genes themselves sell for, I have a Toxin brewing right now ~



I have Toxin brewing too..but it will still be 4 hours


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have Toxin brewing too..but it will still be 4 hours



Mine still has 8 because I set it when I woke up this morning. xD;


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-Hyperventilates- Okay Okay this is my gen 1 Penguin, i recently gave him Underbelly and i thought that would be the only gene but zomg LOOK AT HIM T___T <33333333333

Before:




After:
-stuffs face on pillow and screams like a mad woman and hyperventilates- OMGUYGWFDUJUEVKENbfJEbsavfjaeb HIS FACE! JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE <3333333






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if anyone is looking for Irradiated Alchemical Reduction  I have five i can sell for alot cheaper than AH n-n


----------



## Naiad

FINALLY A PERFECT GENE FOR MY PROGEN OTHER THAN SHIMMER

screams over how I'm not @ Level 10 brewing yet :')


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> FINALLY A PERFECT GENE FOR MY PROGEN OTHER THAN SHIMMER
> 
> screams over how I'm not @ Level 10 brewing yet :')



Start brewing up those ingredients in the meantime, once RoR and the new gene hype dies down, I can brew for you. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> -Hyperventilates- Okay Okay this is my gen 1 Penguin, i recently gave him Underbelly and i thought that would be the only gene but zomg LOOK AT HIM T___T <33333333333
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> -stuffs face on pillow and screams like a mad woman and hyperventilates- OMGUYGWFDUJUEVKENbfJEbsavfjaeb HIS FACE! JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE <3333333



NICE YOU SHOULD DO IT


----------



## cheezyfries

AHHH i just got a wave sweeper familiar!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> -Hyperventilates- Okay Okay this is my gen 1 Penguin, i recently gave him Underbelly and i thought that would be the only gene but zomg LOOK AT HIM T___T <33333333333
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> -stuffs face on pillow and screams like a mad woman and hyperventilates- OMGUYGWFDUJUEVKENbfJEbsavfjaeb HIS FACE! JUST LOOK AT HIS FACE <3333333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also if anyone is looking for Irradiated Alchemical Reduction  I have five i can sell for alot cheaper than AH n-n



omg he's so cute! i love how poison/toxin looks on black and white dragons! also poison/toxin on the pink shades are super cool looking.


----------



## Peisinoe

Toxin selling for around 1.3 mill and poison 2 mill. In AH anyways lol. Don't know if anyone is buying at that price tho


----------



## Irarina

Frances-Simoun said:


> Also if anyone is looking for Irradiated Alchemical Reduction  I have five i can sell for alot cheaper than AH n-n



How much are you selling? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Toxin selling for around 1.3 mill and poison 2 mill. In AH anyways lol. Don't know if anyone is buying at that price tho



Ermmm that is very overprice


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Toxin selling for around 1.3 mill and poison 2 mill. In AH anyways lol. Don't know if anyone is buying at that price tho



doubt it, the past genes have been going for a couple of hundred thousand before so nah it's just first ah prices i guess.

o well

GOGOGOG PLEG DREGS


----------



## Peisinoe

Well the past genes were what MP snipes? Restocked 100-200 a day. These are Baldwin only. Made every 12 hours. I think the prices are not too bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But don't get me wrong. I'm for sure not buying those genes at those prices.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm frugal af lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

Highest bids I've seen in the item sales forum are around the 500k range. I'm totally selling mine when it's done ~


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Well the past genes were what MP snipes? Restocked 100-200 a day. These are Baldwin only. Made every 12 hours. I think the prices are not too bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But don't get me wrong. I'm for sure not buying those genes at those prices.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm frugal af lmao



still millions is just cause it's new, it'll probably deflate. i hope lol.


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh ya in like 2-4 days. I need some the colors are so dope


----------



## Alienfish

yeah.

yea those colors are awesome wish they weren't so flippin brew though


----------



## Peisinoe

Better than boring mp snipes. Start brewin fam


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Just sold toxin in AH for 1390 gems


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Just sold toxin in AH for 1390 gems



NICE

That's definitely the route I'm taking later this evening ~

Online economics 101: Never doubt desperate people's willingness to shell out massive amounts of money for brand new items at the peak of a craze.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> NICE YOU SHOULD DO IT



I WILL ! TOTALLY WILL !!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> How much are you selling? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmm that is very overprice



I haven't checked the AH to see their current price but I currently don't have any left lol traded them. I have materials to brew about 4 tho


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Just sold toxin in AH for 1390 gems





Yaaaaassss. Make that $$$ *snaps


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I saw a one sell for 1500g. Poison


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm still halfway to level 10, but i got a toxin brewing in someone else's cauldron! i'd feel really bad if i sold it though so i'll be able to gene khione tomorrow and i'm so excited  i reached my goal for glimmer, but i'm so hesitant to spend so many gems. i trained cotton up to level 13, and i plan on leveling him up to 25 to sell, does anyone know how much they go for? he's an XYY pastel, so i was thinking 250k but that might be the price for stoned dragons.

edit: also does anyone have a mire dragon i could borrow for riot of rot? i can pay collateral and a fee, all i require is that they're an arcane dragon ^^


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Frances-Simoun said:


> I saw a one sell for 1500g. Poison



lol. .that was me selling Bigkitty's poison gene  for 1500 gems ( and yes it sold).


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. .that was me selling Bigkitty's poison gene  for 1500 gems ( and yes it sold).



Oh ohs xD nice


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> i'm still halfway to level 10, but i got a toxin brewing in someone else's cauldron! i'd feel really bad if i sold it though so i'll be able to gene khione tomorrow and i'm so excited  i reached my goal for glimmer, but i'm so hesitant to spend so many gems. i trained cotton up to level 13, and i plan on leveling him up to 25 to sell, does anyone know how much they go for? he's an XYY pastel, so i was thinking 250k but that might be the price for stoned dragons.





Not that much. Stoned usually go for 350k. If I were you I'd wait for a big dom  and sell them then. Sometimes they'll sell for 600-800gems.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

And this is what happens the minute I actually get gems in my greedy little hands..I don't even like bacon


----------



## brutalitea

I finished my first geneing project after rollover last night.






I have a triple Rose male Skydancer that I am now going to gene Poison/Toxin on to instead of Piebald/Paint. Except... my Baldwin is only level 6. lol


EDIT: 

Thoughts on this?






Right now he's basic/basic/glimmer.


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> I finished my first geneing project after rollover last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a triple Rose male Skydancer that I am now going to gene Poison/Toxin on to instead of Piebald/Paint. Except... my Baldwin is only level 6. lol
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now he's basic/basic/glimmer.




Yes to poison. Meh on toxin. Doesn't pop enough

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> And this is what happens the minute I actually get gems in my greedy little hands..I don't even like bacon





Nothing wrong with bacon. Lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Toxin on eyeburners, guys! Splash/Magenta/Banana, Iri/Tox/Circuit!



OH GOD THATS GORGEOUS I NEED IT

if only my brewing wasnt level 5 lmao


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Start brewing up those ingredients in the meantime, once RoR and the new gene hype dies down, I can brew for you. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NICE YOU SHOULD DO IT



I love you <3
That being said *rips shirt off* IM SO READY FOR ROR AHHHH


----------



## Xanarcah

TOXIN EYEBURNER IMPS FOR SAAAALLEEE! They're from my DDR pair, so they all have DDR names, but I can provide a renaming scroll if you'd like. 

Will haggle on prices a bit, accept treasure at 1:700, and also some items as well~





Tsugaru - Boy





Vision - Boy





Fantasy - Girl


----------



## ssvv227

Peisinoe said:


> Not that much. Stoned usually go for 350k. If I were you I'd wait for a big dom  and sell them then. Sometimes they'll sell for 600-800gems.



i'm not sure if lvl 25s will be in the same demand as before when big dom rolls around. light and lightening did a little experiment last week and the level of the dragon doesn't seem to affect the end result as much as the number of dragons being exalted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> And this is what happens the minute I actually get gems in my greedy little hands..I don't even like bacon



you're not the only one...i am completely broke now; i even picked up an emergency commission so my vault has 100g in it...but well, i really like her accents


----------



## brutalitea

Asking for opinions once more.











Which breeding pair should I go with? I know imps and SDs have different breeding cooldowns but I don't care.

And I use Light nests ^_^


----------



## Peisinoe

THAT FAMILIAR THOOO


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ehh I don't really like this festivals apparel. Looks like the birdskulls but without the birdskulls


----------



## Xanarcah

I need all of the familiars. All of them.


----------



## brutalitea

I only want Cursed Watcher. Or whatever the male imperial one is called. All of the other skins are bland imo.

Disappointed none of the skins are for female spirals. That's the only Plague dragon I have.


----------



## tamagotchi

GOOD ****


----------



## Naiad

Really happy about this festival <3
I hope people on FR don't start publicly putting down/bashing artists again, since Aequorin set them straight about it last time :/


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, not the artist's fault, they just picked the wrong ones for last event tbh :/


checked out le skins.. better picks than those arcane ones for sure. just a shame plague rat didn't make it. not that i would have enough to commission it if the artist would let it out anyways but.. still. you wonder how they pick sometimes in general.


----------



## Acruoxil

Still waiting for the signups to open up again :/


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> Still waiting for the signups to open up again :/



ya.. hope they have one. maybe for christmas idk? seems they're closed for some time now.

also uuuugh you stupid coli gimme chests. totes gonna get the female skydancer and noc ones then idk


----------



## FancyThat

I really like the new familiar , think I'll need to start a new plague dragon to wear some apparel as my old ones are already a bit overdressed. 



Aerate said:


> Still waiting for the signups to open up again :/



It has been a while, hope you can join us soon .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I really like the new familiar , think I'll need to start a new plague dragon to wear some apparel as my old ones are already a bit overdressed.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while, hope you can join us soon .


yeah i liked the favors items, thsoe are usually a+ but the skins.. nah bruh


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> yeah i liked the favors items, thsoe are usually a+ but the skins.. nah bruh



I agree, the skins aren't really to my tastes. I was hoping for something a little more, gore covered and gross lol.


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah same, i looked at a lot of submissions and they were so awesome.. most feel a lot like random recolors of the basic dreg rather than detailed skins/accents.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Was really hoping EisenDragoons skins would win 
I also really wanted this to win


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Was really hoping EisenDragoons skins would win
> I also really wanted this to



i was hoping for plague rat whoever made that one :c sadly im poor asf and forgot who did it so cant get it anyways XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> i was hoping for plague rat whoever made that one :c sadly im poor asf and forgot who did it so cant get it anyways XD



Oh yah I saw that while looking through the entries and I'd want that to win too 

The person is selling the skin but I'm poor af to have 500 gems :'(


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh yah I saw that while looking through the entries and I'd want that to win too
> 
> The person is selling the skin but I'm poor af to have 500 gems :'(



i have like 275 and those were from ref bonus and chests so yeah .. :/


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm so happy that spikulec's won, their accents/skins are always stunning. 






and 






were my favorites, it sucks that they didn't win!


----------



## Alienfish

that mirror one is amazing *w* and that guardian is really nice too. damn yes they shoulda won


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I need all of the familiars. All of them.



WE WILL BUY THEM ALL!!!


----------



## Peisinoe

So. This fest is my luckiest. 3 chests so far, berserker, eliminate and an egg. Plague mama is blessing me


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> So. This fest is my luckiest. 3 chests so far, berserker, eliminate and an egg. Plague mama is blessing me



shiet man. been quite unlucky, bleh.


----------



## Alienfish

double lag post


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> So. This fest is my luckiest. 3 chests so far, berserker, eliminate and an egg. Plague mama is blessing me



wow, congrats! i was pretty lucky in the kelp beds yesterday (eliminate, both boss familars, wavespun wings), but crystal pools has been giving me a decent amount of shrooms, i'll make my goal of 100 a day definitely! woohoo for hoarding 20 gray slimes and copper mucks


----------



## Alienfish

should try crystal grinding then it seem plague infested enough.


----------



## Xanarcah

*Plague Sniper Announcement!*

I'm off of work on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday, so I'm happy to snipe skins and genes for anyone who wants on these days! Messaging me on FR is preferred (alerts on TBT are hard for me to see and I'm not always up to date on the thread), but I'll do my best to keep up with sniping demand!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Festival skins are 29,750 each and 357k for a full set of 12.


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow... i like the apparel and the familiar but... those skins are just. bad. the artwork itself isnt bad, and its not like they dont _fit_ plague necessarily -- i guess the m imp, f pearlcatcher and m skydancer ones are okay, but... they feel bland in general. im glad those people won, but i know there were things better-suited for it.

however, as im sure all of you are aware, this festivals submission guidelines went up in flames. people mightve put stuff on the thread that went against those rules, but it wouldve never been picked. we are no longer allowed to depict (red) blood, or the suffering of dragons. this is not limited to this festival, but in general. only 'zombie' dragons are allowed to have wounds, and the blood must be black or purple or anything but red. no live dragons are allowed to appear like theyre 'suffering.' so, many skins wouldnt be chosen strictly because of that. and if youre an accent maker, make sure you dont include much blood or _suffering_ in your skins from here on out -- you may very well be turned down. someone had a skin that had a small trickle of blood from a tiny wound somewhere, and they were told they had to change the color of said blood or remove it.

so yeah. guess at least i dont have to spend all my money on skins this time lol


----------



## cheezyfries

anyone want to trade chests? i have two rot rose that i can trade, looking for any but that and engulfing growths!


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> wow... i like the apparel and the familiar but... those skins are just. bad. the artwork itself isnt bad, and its not like they dont _fit_ plague necessarily -- i guess the m imp, f pearlcatcher and m skydancer ones are okay, but... they feel bland in general. im glad those people won, but i know there were things better-suited for it.
> 
> however, as im sure all of you are aware, this festivals submission guidelines went up in flames. people mightve put stuff on the thread that went against those rules, but it wouldve never been picked. we are no longer allowed to depict (red) blood, or the suffering of dragons. this is not limited to this festival, but in general. only 'zombie' dragons are allowed to have wounds, and the blood must be black or purple or anything but red. no live dragons are allowed to appear like theyre 'suffering.' so, many skins wouldnt be chosen strictly because of that. and if youre an accent maker, make sure you dont include much blood or _suffering_ in your skins from here on out -- you may very well be turned down. someone had a skin that had a small trickle of blood from a tiny wound somewhere, and they were told they had to change the color of said blood or remove it.
> 
> so yeah. guess at least i dont have to spend all my money on skins this time lol



figured as much due to the selection. im gonna get that female skydancer one i think cause it'd look good on my Ghost derg with all the bandages and stuff but tbh I only care for the favors this time, got the fam already so


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> i'm so happy that spikulec's won, their accents/skins are always stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were my favorites, it sucks that they didn't win!



Hi, who did those two accents?


----------



## cheezyfries

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, who did those two accents?



i believe the first was satellize and lunith did the second ^^ i'm really frustrated- i just got a couple of hatchlings from the AH, believing they were 5 days old (that's what it showed), but when i got to my lair, they were all four days old. sigh


----------



## Alienfish

Seems like this and Arcane were pretty restricted considering what got accepted and these submissions thigns went haywire galore. o well focusing on getting mushrooms for stuff then i suppose.. shrugs


----------



## tamagotchi

sad to see that one of the mods, once again, had to tell everyone to stop publicly bashing the winning accents


----------



## Alienfish

tamagotchi said:


> sad to see that one of the mods, once again, had to tell everyone to stop publicly bashing the winning accents



yeah. on the other hand those rules they make up for it are silly. what's the point of a plague contest if you can't do it to those themes.. yawn.


----------



## cheezyfries

tamagotchi said:


> sad to see that one of the mods, once again, had to tell everyone to stop publicly bashing the winning accents



wow, i can't believe it's gone that far.

crying bc i just realized that my custom progen was 2 off from an XYX, and it would've been perfect with my random progen, who's an XYY


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If a driftwood baron appears in swipps during the night or when I'm at school I'll cry. Should've just bought it when it was 300K


----------



## Peisinoe

trading chests

I have spares of the wanderer and rose rot.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> i know rhea has this thing where if you give her all the materials and 10k or so treasure she'll give you the item, maybe check that? there's also the swipp swap pinglist but idk if you're already on that ^^


Ahh thanks for telling me! I'll check that out. I'm already on there incase I am on at the time


----------



## rosabelle

Also trading chests:
I have an extra contaminated chest if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## cheezyfries

yay!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> yay!!!!!



Very pretty pair!

Are you planning on giving either of them any other genes?


----------



## brutalitea

Asking again 



> Asking for opinions once more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which breeding pair should I go with? I know imps and SDs have different breeding cooldowns but I don't care.
> 
> And I use Light nests ^_^





Coli isn't being nice to me. Little to none shroom drops, just a lot of Eliminate dodging. Ugh.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Tae said:


> Asking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coli isn't being nice to me. Little to none shroom drops, just a lot of Eliminate dodging. Ugh.



wouldnt the second pair make more sense? o: same genes, very similar colors. unless you WANT a big range, id say the second pair would be best.


----------



## Alienfish

got the rot roses-something accent and the female coatl one cause they were well done.. most skins was just blah. also i read some discussions about it that part was promoting new artists.. like.. yeah make sure you pick those who can make it good really.

- - - Post Merge - - -






finally adult.. so beautiful *w*


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sporting this festivals accent. He looks so good zomg


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Very pretty pair!
> 
> Are you planning on giving either of them any other genes?



haha i wish but they can't breed together! i just gened the two and it took a huge dent out of my bank so i probably won't be adidng anything else until some new genes come out.


----------



## Xanarcah

Sold all three of my Toxin babies! : D


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> Sold all three of my Toxin babies! : D


 How much did you get for your Toxin babies?  I can't tell how much any of those poison/toxin are actually going for ..I have seen prices adjusted so much. Thank you.  I have been delaying giving any dragons poison/toxin for that reason.lol


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> How much did you get for your Toxin babies?  I can't tell how much any of those poison/toxin are actually going for ..I have seen prices adjusted so much. Thank you.  I have been delaying giving any dragons poison/toxin for that reason.lol



I ended up selling for around 250k each. I wanted to get them out before tons of people reach level 10 and to brew their own genes and also before people who didn't boon their nests hatched theirs. Two sold out of the AH for treasure, the third someone bought with gems. 

I've sold three Toxin genes too, the last being this morning for 840g. They just fly out.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> I ended up selling for around 250k each. I wanted to get them out before tons of people reach level 10 and to brew their own genes and also before people who didn't boon their nests hatched theirs. Two sold out of the AH for treasure, the third someone bought with gems.
> 
> I've sold three Toxin genes too, the last being this morning for 840g. They just fly out.



Thank you. I have been selling the genes too but I am at the point where I now need to start brewing up those 3 hour brew time irradiated reductions.


----------



## Xanarcah

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you. I have been selling the genes too but I am at the point where I now need to start brewing up those 3 hour brew time irradiated reductions.



I didn't have enough irradiated reductions, do I've been only brewing toxin. XD; maybe you can hire out a cauldron from someone to make more?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Xanarcah said:


> I didn't have enough irradiated reductions, do I've been only brewing toxin. XD; maybe you can hire out a cauldron from someone to make more?



lol. Thank you. I keep forgetting about those rental cauldrons.
View attachment 154140 View attachment 154141


So should I finally gene the Rose XXX  underbelly Coatls up or just keep on selling the genes?


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Thank you. I keep forgetting about those rental cauldrons.
> View attachment 154140 View attachment 154141
> 
> 
> So should I finally gene the Rose XXX  underbelly Coatls up or just keep on selling the genes?



I say keep on selling the genes. The impending color wheel is where you would make the most $$. Sell the genes and make tons of $$. Then when the prices drop on the genes. Save some for new wheel. Everyone will be scrambling for some in these genes because they just look super awesome


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Sporting this festivals accent. He looks so good zomg


yeah the accents were really good this time so i only got em.. :3

also blech i could trade in gems now still need like another 150k treas lol :/


----------



## Irarina

Peisinoe said:


> trading chests
> 
> I have spares of the wanderer and rose rot.



Hiya there, would you like to trade with Cursed Watcher? I would love to get the Wanderer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> anyone want to trade chests? i have two rot rose that i can trade, looking for any but that and engulfing growths!



I have Cursed Watcher extra to trade with you if you like.


I just got lucky to get 4 Cursed Watcher chests xD


----------



## cheezyfries

Irarina said:


> Hiya there, would you like to trade with Cursed Watcher? I would love to get the Wanderer.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I have Cursed Watcher extra to trade with you if you like.
> 
> 
> I just got lucky to get 4 Cursed Watcher chests xD



i actually got a cursed watcher, but thank you! i have to ask: what's the wanderer chest? i just looked at all the skins/accents and couldn't find one that had words like that haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm going to have to remember to buy some skin after rollover this week... I only have two chest so far but got over a hundred mushrooms grinding and then spent them all on familiars... they are so pretty omg. Now I need to save up for more and hope I get some chests, I haven't been lucky this year during my grinding =[

Also I really want to get the new genes for one of my eye burner pairs.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm going to have to remember to buy some skin after rollover this week... I only have two chest so far but got over a hundred mushrooms grinding and then spent them all on familiars... they are so pretty omg. Now I need to save up for more and hope I get some chests, I haven't been lucky this year during my grinding =[
> 
> Also I really want to get the new genes for one of my eye burner pairs.



If you need Plague sniping on Tues, Wed, or Fri, hit me up. : D I'll be free then. 

Also yesssss it looks great on eyeburners~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> If you need Plague sniping on Tues, Wed, or Fri, hit me up. : D I'll be free then.
> 
> Also yesssss it looks great on eyeburners~



Exactly! I have one couple I want to do because I think it would work well, but I might have to hire a cauldron because my level is nowhere near because all I do is transmute. XD And I'm working on getting my last few Sludges for the skins


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I don't even have that familiar yet :/ been slacking off this event


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't even have that familiar yet :/ been slacking off this event



me too but coli and gathering hates me anyways D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

well i have fam but i need other shizz mango


----------



## Peisinoe

So I keep getting wanderer and watcher confused lol. My bad


----------



## PrayingMantis10

If anyone wants the new genes brewed up (you supply the mats and brewing fee)  I can do it starting next Monday... I am going out of town with no wi-fi access so no brewing until then


----------



## cheezyfries

quick question: would it be worth it to spend 265 shrooms on some naturalist's adornments? i have a feeling that this festival's apparel won't be very popular and i'm already way ahead of my goal (per day) by 100 or so shrooms, so i was thinking about picking them up, and instead going for 5 apparel, 5 familiars, and 2 crowns.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> quick question: would it be worth it to spend 265 shrooms on some naturalist's adornments? i have a feeling that this festival's apparel won't be very popular and i'm already way ahead of my goal (per day) by 100 or so shrooms, so i was thinking about picking them up, and instead going for 5 apparel, 5 familiars, and 2 crowns.



That sounds like a pretty good price for the Adornments to me. Go for it!


----------



## ssvv227

the gasp pinglist and the accent coverage thing are stressing me out >.> accidentally pinged the accent people for a skincent but so far people have been so nice. weeps >.>


----------



## brutalitea

anyone want?





Female





Male





Female





Female


----------



## Alienfish

-kicks gathering- stop being so greedy i need shrooms :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ugh stupid turtbosses drop your familiar :c


----------



## Xanarcah

160 Shrooms
7 Chests
Blue Dragon Crate
2 Blushing Pink Roses
+ Other misc apparel


Not bad for two hours' farming. o:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I am pissed .-. 
The driftwood baron was at swipps 27 minutes ago but II missed it because that was when lunch starts. Time to wait again :"(


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> 160 Shrooms
> 7 Chests
> Blue Dragon Crate
> 2 Blushing Pink Roses
> + Other misc apparel
> 
> 
> Not bad for two hours' farming. o:



holy shizz.. where ya farmin?


----------



## Silversea

For the first time since joining I finally got one of those chests, from gathering nonetheless. Shows how useful my 100+ hours of farming in the past festivals has been with 0 chests.

But it made up for it by not giving me any holiday currency for any of my gathering turns c:

What are the skins limited to Baldwin? I will need to remember to buy them from the auction house. I assumed it was the last 2 in the list, but apparently not.


----------



## Heyden

Would anyone be interested in 120k for 600 TBT? Im in need of TBT...


----------



## Alienfish

only have like 500 tbt soon enough lol :/

also ugh i should grind mushrooms tbh


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> 160 Shrooms
> 7 Chests
> Blue Dragon Crate
> 2 Blushing Pink Roses
> + Other misc apparel
> 
> 
> Not bad for two hours' farming. o:



2 hours??? Xan I'm considering moving near you to get some of your luck. I mean seriously ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also guys, I'm trading Baldwin/Swipp and other things(ask if i have w.e material ur looking for) for Shrooms Here


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> 2 hours??? Xan I'm considering moving near you to get some of your luck. I mean seriously ;-;



this. well i can probably get enough for favors but still hnnng. so slow with coli these days


----------



## Irarina

FREE to adopt because I lose interest.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> holy shizz.. where ya farmin?



I've been in the Forgotten Cave all morning. Tried dropping by the Rainsong Jungle for a bit, but the drop rate was disappointing, so I went back. 

I'm up to 620 Shrooms so far!

And an Eliminate, some more Roses, and another crate. And Watcher Chests. I think I have a total of 7 of those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> For the first time since joining I finally got one of those chests, from gathering nonetheless. Shows how useful my 100+ hours of farming in the past festivals has been with 0 chests.
> 
> But it made up for it by not giving me any holiday currency for any of my gathering turns c:
> 
> What are the skins limited to Baldwin? I will need to remember to buy them from the auction house. I assumed it was the last 2 in the list, but apparently not.



Sorry about your bad chest farming luck. D: 

The two Baldwin skins are Glowing Contagion and Bracket Sporehost.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> 2 hours??? Xan I'm considering moving near you to get some of your luck. I mean seriously ;-;



Tell me when your flight comes in. xD


----------



## Frances-Simoun

i'm at 525 Shrooms, have around 240 more to brew and i'm selling a nature sprite for 520 shrooms, my goal was 1,180 Shrooms, I think i'll end up passing it , yaaaas


----------



## cheezyfries

Frances-Simoun said:


> i'm at 525 Shrooms, have around 240 more to brew and i'm selling a nature sprite for 520 shrooms, my goal was 1,180 Shrooms, I think i'll end up passing it , yaaaas



yay! i'm at 400 solid, but i have a ton of more dragons to mire train tomorrow, and i can currently brew 220 more shrooms but i probably won't have time  oh well, i'm excited to get the adornments


----------



## Xanarcah

I was saving my gems really carefully and everything, AND THEN I put myself on Xara's preorder list for her fest entry accent. 


So much for saving. .-.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

cheezyfries said:


> yay! i'm at 400 solid, but i have a ton of more dragons to mire train tomorrow, and i can currently brew 220 more shrooms but i probably won't have time  oh well, i'm excited to get the adornments



Maybe you can check for people who rent out their cauldrons, most of them do it for free, and maybe you can have them help you brew that currency o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I was saving my gems really carefully and everything, AND THEN I put myself on Xara's preorder list for her fest entry accent.
> 
> 
> So much for saving. .-.



You have NO BACKBONE and need rehab for Addicts of Accent/Skins xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> You have NO BACKBONE and need rehab for Addicts of Accent/Skins xD



Psh, I'm supporting TBTers who make accents! Gotta stick together with my TBT family, you know? 

PS if you can guess how many more gems I have left after paying for the accent (within 500, let's say) I'll give you the Golden Bantam Fangar I'm trying to trade for Shrooms. One guess, one shot.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Psh, I'm supporting TBTers who make accents! Gotta stick together with my TBT family, you know?
> 
> PS if you can guess how many more gems I have left after paying for the accent (within 500, let's say) I'll give you the Golden Bantam Fangar I'm trying to trade for Shrooms. One guess, one shot.



Ah **** man um idk eeerrrrrmm eerrrrrmmm IDK YOU HAVE TOO MUCH MONEY ALL THE TIME.

........... withing 500 hmmmmm


300? xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ah **** man um idk eeerrrrrmm eerrrrrmmm IDK YOU HAVE TOO MUCH MONEY ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ........... withing 500 hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 300? xD



Nawp, sorry. xD; Not even close.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Nawp, sorry. xD; Not even close.



Mega fail ;-; -flips table-


----------



## DreadSpecialist

so the grind for shrooms has been good
almost to 3k shrooms now and i already spent like 250 on a super cute accent @ v @





also, i currently have 10 cursed watcher chests sitting in my inventory (and ive already opened like 14 orz)
so im gonna do a raffle
all you gotta do is say you want one and you'll be entered
the number i give out will depend on how many ppl interested and ill keep track/announce the winner(s) in my sales thread -points at siggy-
and ill do this to make up for not doing a raffle last month (getting shards was so difficult orz barely got 3k of them to send in towards my light sprite payment ontop of the ones for myself)

alsooooo!
i got more gen 1s B)
so gonna show off my updated list, minus the bab above (sorry blush, you can only be shown off once)
soon ill be off this payment plan and im going to gene my babies like crazy
(if you wanna see what im planning for them, just look in their descriptions)


Spoiler


----------



## ssvv227

how do you grind 3k shrooms @@ after the first 50, i'm already done with coli lol but that is an awfully cute accent. i've already signed myself for a piece of art and some adopts so now i'm just grinding shrooms for them. had i been more hard working i might have been able to pick up an accent too >.>


----------



## DreadSpecialist

ssvv227 said:


> how do you grind 3k shrooms @@ after the first 50, i'm already done with coli lol but that is an awfully cute accent. i've already signed myself for a piece of art and some adopts so now i'm just grinding shrooms for them. had i been more hard working i might have been able to pick up an accent too >.>



on a payment plan for a light sprite that i'm absolutely determined to finish next month
so im grinding my butt off during festivals since the person allows payment in tokens along with treasure/gems
so im hitting two birds with one stone since i get tokens AND a lot of treasure while grinding them
so i pretty much trained myself to become a zombie
(thank you night of the nocturne, and netflix)


----------



## ssvv227

DreadSpecialist said:


> on a payment plan for a light sprite that i'm absolutely determined to finish next month
> so im grinding my butt off during festivals since the person allows payment in tokens along with treasure/gems
> so im hitting two birds with one stone since i get tokens AND a lot of treasure while grinding them
> so i pretty much trained myself to become a zombie
> (thank you night of the nocturne, and netflix)



good luck on getting your light sprite ) i'd save up to get one too or spend it on one pretty gen one but then i think about all the glimmer scrolls i can get and the pretty accents i can buy.......


----------



## Heyden

Anyone interested in FR Treasure? I'll sell 20k for 100TBT
I have 120k to spare


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody doing swiping who is in Plague please let me know, I want all of the accents, a Rotten Skeleton and a Cursed Watcher. Not sure how much that all adds up too, but if someone can right after rollover please let me know if you can and how much!

Also very interested in hiring a Cauldron for the new genes. Let me know!


----------



## Peisinoe

Got the blue turt familiar ayyyy


Also Dread that pink seafoam Noc is a+++


----------



## Javocado

Peisinoe said:


> Got the blue turt familiar ayyyy



it ain't got nothing on my blue turt familiar


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> so the grind for shrooms has been good
> almost to 3k shrooms now and i already spent like 250 on a super cute accent @ v @



I bow to your dedication in the coli. o: I wa aiming to hit 700 tonight, but I don't think I can even make it to that. xD;

Good luck with getting your Light Sprite!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Anybody doing swiping who is in Plague please let me know, I want all of the accents, a Rotten Skeleton and a Cursed Watcher. Not sure how much that all adds up too, but if someone can right after rollover please let me know if you can and how much!
> 
> Also very interested in hiring a Cauldron for the new genes. Let me know!



I will likely be sleeping immediately after rollover, but I can snipe for you when I wake up at like 6:30 or 7AM PST tomorrow? Or try for it in the next 40 mins or so left before rollover. 

The total for a full set of fest skins + 2 extras is 416,500.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> I will likely be sleeping immediately after rollover, but I can snipe for you when I wake up at like 6:30 or 7AM PST tomorrow? Or try for it in the next 40 mins or so left before rollover.
> 
> The total for a full set of fest skins + 2 extras is 416,500.



Whenever you can snipe I'd be appreciative, I just usually do it when the restock at rollover, and I meant I only want all of the 6 _accents_ and then the 2 skins, if you can let me know how much it'd be I would totally pay you now and just let you snipe when you've got the time. ^u^


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Whenever you can snipe I'd be appreciative, I just usually do it when the restock at rollover, and I meant I only want all of the 6 _accents_ and then the 2 skins, if you can let me know how much it'd be I would totally pay you now and just let you snipe when you've got the time. ^u^



Oh, I see. o: 

6 accents + Watcher and Rotten = 238k even. 

I actually have all 8 items in my hoard already (the luxuries of being in the festival flight...), so I can send them over any time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, I see. o:
> 
> 6 accents + Watcher and Rotten = 238k even.
> 
> I actually have all 8 items in my hoard already (the luxuries of being in the festival flight...), so I can send them over any time.



Sent it over, feel free to send it whenever you're back on. I didn't realize how quick the time went while I was grinding. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Got the blue turt familiar ayyyy
> 
> 
> Also Dread that pink seafoam Noc is a+++



you are so lucky omg *w'

also hmmmm think i might be able to get that lair upgrade before dom is over.. just need to trade in my gems :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Had to buy a few of the RoR skins/accents that didn't make the cut because I loved them too much, this is the first one, but I have a few more I've pre-ordered just waiting for the prints!


----------



## Alienfish

^^^that spoopy derg is awesome

should probably grind coli for the last favors hm


----------



## Irarina

DreadSpecialist said:


> so the grind for shrooms has been good
> almost to 3k shrooms now and i already spent like 250 on a super cute accent @ v @
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i currently have 10 cursed watcher chests sitting in my inventory (and ive already opened like 14 orz)
> so im gonna do a raffle
> all you gotta do is say you want one and you'll be entered
> the number i give out will depend on how many ppl interested and ill keep track/announce the winner(s) in my sales thread -points at siggy-
> and ill do this to make up for not doing a raffle last month (getting shards was so difficult orz barely got 3k of them to send in towards my light sprite payment ontop of the ones for myself)
> 
> alsooooo!
> i got more gen 1s B)
> so gonna show off my updated list, minus the bab above (sorry blush, you can only be shown off once)
> soon ill be off this payment plan and im going to gene my babies like crazy
> (if you wanna see what im planning for them, just look in their descriptions)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I salute your dedication! I got around 1000 shrooms and 700 were for arts xD trying to grind more to hoard those familiars~

Good luck getting that Light Sprite! I know you can do it! And nice dragons you have there


----------



## Alienfish

woo finally got that lair upgrade with dom discount.. sweet nibs

next one is at 617k something with the dom discount so gunna try and not buy too many meow lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TFW you fight a 4 pack of enemies and get NO loot. Not cool bro, not cool at all.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> TFW you fight a 4 pack of enemies and get NO loot. Not cool bro, not cool at all.



IKR I hate that so much ugh :C On when you clearly fight 4 plague enemies and you don't get a shizz ugh


----------



## cheezyfries

i'm about to reach level 10! (in 3 hours) so if anyone needs to brew up a toxin/ poison let me know!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> i'm about to reach level 10! (in 3 hours) so if anyone needs to brew up a toxin/ poison let me know!



Once I get the last few ingredients(and 200k gold to spare) I need I will definitely let you know, are you charging for renting the cauldron?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Saw this gen one selling for 10k and decided to buy it because carribean


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Saw this gen one selling for 10k and decided to buy it because carribean



nice one  and yeah the gen one/two's been selling cheap lately


----------



## NerdHouse

874 pages...must be a good game, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Alienfish

hah yeah it's awesome. you should def. join whenever they have an open window again!

also i so want a poison/toxin turt but i need to save ech x))


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I've been in the Forgotten Cave all morning. Tried dropping by the Rainsong Jungle for a bit, but the drop rate was disappointing, so I went back.
> 
> I'm up to 620 Shrooms so far!
> 
> And an Eliminate, some more Roses, and another crate. And Watcher Chests. I think I have a total of 7 of those.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your bad chest farming luck. D:
> 
> The two Baldwin skins are Glowing Contagion and Bracket Sporehost.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me when your flight comes in. xD



rIGHT of course its the one I want. No wonder I couldn't find it stocking in the marketplace.


----------



## Irarina

Hello there I have Poison gene and would love to trade it for at least 2 genes either Spines, Underbelly or Gembond. Let me know if you want to strike a deal with me. I am hoping to finish my gene projects c:


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sent it over, feel free to send it whenever you're back on. I didn't realize how quick the time went while I was grinding. XD



No worries. xD I've sent them over! Please let me know if I made a mistake with them, the item icons for PMs are awfully tiny and all the same colors.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Saw this gen one selling for 10k and decided to buy it because carribean



That's a pretty nice G1. o: I'm always a sucker for blues and blacks. Are you planning to gene him up?


----------



## cheezyfries

DreadSpecialist said:


> so the grind for shrooms has been good
> almost to 3k shrooms now and i already spent like 250 on a super cute accent @ v @
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i currently have 10 cursed watcher chests sitting in my inventory (and ive already opened like 14 orz)
> so im gonna do a raffle
> all you gotta do is say you want one and you'll be entered
> the number i give out will depend on how many ppl interested and ill keep track/announce the winner(s) in my sales thread -points at siggy-
> and ill do this to make up for not doing a raffle last month (getting shards was so difficult orz barely got 3k of them to send in towards my light sprite payment ontop of the ones for myself)
> 
> alsooooo!
> i got more gen 1s B)
> so gonna show off my updated list, minus the bab above (sorry blush, you can only be shown off once)
> soon ill be off this payment plan and im going to gene my babies like crazy
> (if you wanna see what im planning for them, just look in their descriptions)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that nocturne's so cute! could i be entered in the raffle please? good luck getting your light sprite!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> That's a pretty nice G1. o: I'm always a sucker for blues and blacks. Are you planning to gene him up?


Yes but it'll take awhile since I'm poor xD 

I'm planning to go for iridescent/____/circuit and a coatl  scroll.  I'm pretty upset that the sec and tert color are not obsidian and white. They're both two off :'(


----------



## Frances-Simoun

1010 Shrooms

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

And about 823 waiting to be delivered

-cries in a corner- i thought it would be complicated to get so many


----------



## BunnyFox

Does anyone here need Flight Rising Treasure? I have *420,000* and I need to offload some!

I am *desperate*, so please offer your own rates!

Thanks!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Blackjack said:


> Does anyone here need Flight Rising Treasure? I have *420,000* and I need to offload some!
> 
> I am *desperate*, so please offer your own rates!
> 
> Thanks!



Haha desperate enough for 30k : 100tbt? xD


----------



## Alienfish

turt turt!


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA







The Auction House has blessed me!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Auction House has blessed me!


How much ? The offsprings tho


----------



## Alienfish

holy moose that's one active derg


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Auction House has blessed me!



I'm ashamed at how loong it took me to notice the cause of your hype, 5 digit zomg


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> I'm ashamed at how loong it took me to notice the cause of your hype, 5 digit zomg



lol this. super sweet nibs derg catch tho


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I'm ashamed at how loong it took me to notice the cause of your hype, 5 digit zomg





Moko said:


> lol this. super sweet nibs derg catch tho



I feel like very very few people understand why I get excited over somewhat lackluster dragons. xD 5 digit with decent colors, secondary matches wings, triple gened, with one of the newer genes to top it off. 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much ? The offsprings tho



50k.


----------



## Alienfish

50k for that holy shizz mango.


----------



## brutalitea

Been in the Coli for about an hour so far, here's my stats:

82 Plague monsters encountered
28 shrooms gotten (plus 14 from neutral monsters)

other drops

cursed watcher chest (was very surprised that I got this, I completely forgot you can get chests from Coli) (x2)
corpse cleaner familiar
berserker
bright bolt (x2)
enamor
freezing slash
diseased acuity fragment
congeal
shock bolt
dented iron gorget


Would've gone on but Coli froze. ON TWO CORPSE CLEANERS TOO. UGH.


----------



## Alienfish

where you guys farm? ;o


----------



## cheezyfries

ah help! is it worth making a dragon look worse in order for them to have beautiful babies? i don't like achelois with glimmer, but if i gened him with glimmer (which would take five million years), i could have ice/white/ice basic/paint/glimmer babies, and they'd be SKYdancers, get it? haha they'd be adorable but idk if it's worth it. 

what their babies would look like: 


what it would make achelois look like:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> 50k for that holy shizz mango.



Yeah, I couldn't believe my eyes at first, so I made myself buy it before someone else grabbed it. Buy first, look later. 

I still almost can't believe it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Been in the Coli for about an hour so far, here's my stats:
> 
> 82 Plague monsters encountered
> 28 shrooms gotten (plus 14 from neutral monsters)
> 
> other drops
> 
> cursed watcher chest (was very surprised that I got this, I completely forgot you can get chests from Coli) (x2)
> corpse cleaner familiar
> berserker
> bright bolt (x2)
> enamor
> freezing slash
> diseased acuity fragment
> congeal
> shock bolt
> dented iron gorget
> 
> 
> Would've gone on but Coli froze. ON TWO CORPSE CLEANERS TOO. UGH.



Nice, that's pretty good! Congrats on all your great loot. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> where you guys farm? ;o



I've been mostly in the Forgotten Cave. Drops fest currency like crazy and the chance for chests isn't bad either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> ah help! is it worth making a dragon look worse in order for them to have beautiful babies? i don't like achelois with glimmer, but if i gened him with glimmer (which would take five million years), i could have ice/white/ice basic/paint/glimmer babies, and they'd be SKYdancers, get it? haha they'd be adorable but idk if it's worth it.



It depends on what you want out of the pair, I guess? If your primary aim is to crank out the prettiest babies to sell and make a profit, then it doesn't matter what the parents look like. I have a pair like this. The father is a Purple/Obs/Obs CryfaceUnder Imp, and he just looks so... mediocre. But his range with the mother is _perfect_. Then there's my Cotton Candy pair, who are both pastel-ish, and look amazing side by side, but their babies are 50% awesome and 50% so-so. 

If it takes you that long to make gems (I think you mentioned before it takes approximately forever), then it might not be worth it. Especially if you could feasibly replace one of them with an already gened version in a month or two for much cheaper. I personally usually reserve geneing dragons for dragons that I can't just replace. Usually oldies, G1s, or ones with some sort of sentimental value. If I have a dragon just because I think it was pretty, I'd rather just wait for one with the same colors and genes I want to be bred by someone else and then replace it rather than shell out a ton of money to gene it myself, especially if gem genes are involved.


----------



## Silversea

Again I didn't get any currency from digging in plague today, so my current festival currency gain is 3 from the first day. Am I missing something? Was currency from gathering seriously nerfed or is it true that higher level gathering reduces chances of getting any?


----------



## cheezyfries

Silversea said:


> Again I didn't get any currency from digging in plague today, so my current festival currency gain is 3 from the first day. Am I missing something? Was currency from gathering seriously nerfed or is it true that higher level gathering reduces chances of getting any?



i would try doing things in other areas, maybe you're just having really bad luck. hunting in plague is great because you can get snakes, ferrets, java sparrows, etc. and a ton of mushrooms!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe my eyes at first, so I made myself buy it before someone else grabbed it. Buy first, look later.
> 
> I still almost can't believe it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, that's pretty good! Congrats on all your great loot. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've been mostly in the Forgotten Cave. Drops fest currency like crazy and the chance for chests isn't bad either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what you want out of the pair, I guess? If your primary aim is to crank out the prettiest babies to sell and make a profit, then it doesn't matter what the parents look like. I have a pair like this. The father is a Purple/Obs/Obs CryfaceUnder Imp, and he just looks so... mediocre. But his range with the mother is _perfect_. Then there's my Cotton Candy pair, who are both pastel-ish, and look amazing side by side, but their babies are 50% awesome and 50% so-so.
> 
> If it takes you that long to make gems (I think you mentioned before it takes approximately forever), then it might not be worth it. Especially if you could feasibly replace one of them with an already gened version in a month or two for much cheaper. I personally usually reserve geneing dragons for dragons that I can't just replace. Usually oldies, G1s, or ones with some sort of sentimental value. If I have a dragon just because I think it was pretty, I'd rather just wait for one with the same colors and genes I want to be bred by someone else and then replace it rather than shell out a ton of money to gene it myself, especially if gem genes are involved.



yeah i didn't really think of hunting down another dragon to make the perfect pair, and that makes a lot more sense. i did manage to sell my gauntlets for 400 gems yesterday so i have some gems, and i can always convert so i guess it wouldn't take forever to collect gems- i've earned about 200k in profit from this push alone! i'll definitely be searching and they'll be making pretty sky babies even without the glimmer. thank you for all your advice, it's seriously helped me a lot in the complicated economy that is flight rising haha


----------



## ssvv227

cheezyfries said:


> ah help! is it worth making a dragon look worse in order for them to have beautiful babies? i don't like achelois with glimmer, but if i gened him with glimmer (which would take five million years), i could have ice/white/ice basic/paint/glimmer babies, and they'd be SKYdancers, get it? haha they'd be adorable but idk if it's worth it.
> 
> what their babies would look like:
> View attachment 154457
> what it would make achelois look like:
> View attachment 154459



i agree with xanarcah. is making pretty babies more important to you than having pretty parents? though i would say that their babies are unlikely to sell for a high profit to make up for the initial glimmer investment given that you have a basic primary (not that basic is bad it's just non gen one basic genes don't tend to fetch a lot) and glimmer has been coming down too.

i'm sort of in a similar boat with my imp girl. her tert is smoke right now and her mate has circuit. i wanted a glimmer hathcling out of them so it's either i gene the hatchling with the right colour combo or i gene the mother for the 50% glimmer but risk the chance that i'll have to gene the hatchling again. she also got a new accent recently ^^


----------



## DreadSpecialist

this is getting crazy @ _ @


----------



## brutalitea

DreadSpecialist said:


> this is getting crazy @ _ @



Maybe you're cursed. ;P

EDIT: My Ridgeback pair one-egged me. Rude.

EDIT EDIT:





Buy this hatchling for 6,000 treasure.





Buy his sibling for 4,100 treasure. 





Buy her for 5,000 treasure.

(prices this low and still no buyers from AH, sigh)


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Again I didn't get any currency from digging in plague today, so my current festival currency gain is 3 from the first day. Am I missing something? Was currency from gathering seriously nerfed or is it true that higher level gathering reduces chances of getting any?



Ouch. D: 

Maybe try skipping around to different gathering types? If I try one thing (like digging) and don't get any currency within 3 turns, I switch. I have no idea if it actually helps, but I like to pretend it does.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DreadSpecialist said:


> this is getting crazy @ _ @



Daaaaaaaammmmn. Then there's me who grined for 1 hour with no chest


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Tae said:


> Maybe you're cursed. ;P



it took me an embarrassingly amount of time to get that but omg
hopefully this curse will pay off in the future


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> yeah i didn't really think of hunting down another dragon to make the perfect pair, and that makes a lot more sense. i did manage to sell my gauntlets for 400 gems yesterday so i have some gems, and i can always convert so i guess it wouldn't take forever to collect gems- i've earned about 200k in profit from this push alone! i'll definitely be searching and they'll be making pretty sky babies even without the glimmer. thank you for all your advice, it's seriously helped me a lot in the complicated economy that is flight rising haha



Even converted to treasure, Glimmer is still well over 800k. Which is... a lot of money for a single gene for a single dragon. With 800k, you could almost fully gene a complete other dragon and breed change it as well. In a month or two, even if you find a copy of the dragon you want for a high price, like 500g or 300k, or 200g and the wrong breed, that's still an enormous savings from what the gene itself would cost. It would take time to find a copy of the dragon, though. 

Anyway, it's kind of up to you, however you want to do it. : D I'm just a cheapskate about things like genes. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> this is getting crazy @ _ @



... Impressive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> EDIT: My Ridgeback pair one-egged me. Rude.



PUT THEM IN THE TUNICS


----------



## LethalLulu

I want to breed dragons and sell the babies, but I don't know what kind of dragons go for the most.  I have had one sale for 50k though O:
But what makes a dragon worth, say, 400k?


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> I want to breed dragons and sell the babies, but I don't know what kind of dragons go for the most.  I have had one sale for 50k though O:
> But what makes a dragon worth, say, 400k?



400k is a pretty high benchmark. To sell a newly hatched dragon for that much, it would most likely have to have genes that were newly released, likely within the last... week of the hatching, I'd hazard. Some gene release hypes crashed very quickly (Hypnotic), while others can last for weeks on end (Crystal). It depends on the popularity of the gene. This goes for breeds too, in case they release a new breed in the near future. 

Or it could be a G1 with great colors. XXY, XYX, XYY, or popular color combos can sell for a lot of money. It's a big gamble, though, because all the colors are random and eggs are far from cheap right now. 

You miiiight also be able to sell a very pretty (popular breed/color combo) fully stoned level 25 for 400k. 400k is pretty steep for one, but it's possible with enough marketing. 

If you're very lucky, you could try aiming to hatch a milestone ID number. I think I heard dragon 18mil hatched today. o: I'm not sure if cool IDs are all the rage anymore, but in the past some of the really nice ones were going for 30kg+



Other dragons that can sell for 400k+ include old dragons (dragons with very low ID numbers), but that has nothing to do with breeding to sell.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> 400k is a pretty high benchmark. To sell a newly hatched dragon for that much, it would most likely have to have genes that were newly released, likely within the last... week of the hatching, I'd hazard. Some gene release hypes crashed very quickly (Hypnotic), while others can last for weeks on end (Crystal). It depends on the popularity of the gene. This goes for breeds too, in case they release a new breed in the near future.
> 
> Or it could be a G1 with great colors. XXY, XYX, XYY, or popular color combos can sell for a lot of money. It's a big gamble, though, because all the colors are random and eggs are far from cheap right now.
> 
> You miiiight also be able to sell a very pretty (popular breed/color combo) fully stoned level 25 for 400k. 400k is pretty steep for one, but it's possible with enough marketing.
> 
> If you're very lucky, you could try aiming to hatch a milestone ID number. I think I heard dragon 18mil hatched today. o: I'm not sure if cool IDs are all the rage anymore, but in the past some of the really nice ones were going for 30kg+
> 
> 
> 
> Other dragons that can sell for 400k+ include old dragons (dragons with very low ID numbers), but that has nothing to do with breeding to sell.


400k was a super random number I threw out haha.  I've seen dragons go for 800k, and I'm just thinking "Whaaat, how??"  It really baffles me.

I figured, with the new genes and all.  If I come across eggs, I always sell them immediately haha.  I should hatch one one day.

What does that mean?  The xxy, etc.  I never found an explanation for it.  

What do you mean milestone ID number?  Like 1,000,000?


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> 400k was a super random number I threw out haha.  I've seen dragons go for 800k, and I'm just thinking "Whaaat, how??"  It really baffles me.
> 
> I figured, with the new genes and all.  If I come across eggs, I always sell them immediately haha.  I should hatch one one day.
> 
> What does that mean?  The xxy, etc.  I never found an explanation for it.
> 
> What do you mean milestone ID number?  Like 1,000,000?



The most I've ever paid for a dragon was around 14mil, so yeaahh. xD; People are totally willing to shell out a lot (lots more than that in some cases) for a new pixel pet. 

I've only ever hatched one egg because I am terrible at gambling. I'd rather have the money for sure in my pocket than get an ugly hatchling and be disappointed. 

XXY and the others are just a way of communicating color patterns. X is one color and Y is another. So an XXY has the primary and secondary the same and the tert is different. Like White/White/Obsidian. XYX would be like White/Obsidian/White. An XYZ is a dragon with all three colors that are different. 

Exactly about the milestone numbers. Some people really like impressive ID numbered dragons. Imagine owning ID 7777777. Seven sevens? Or 6660666. Even just repeating numbers like 21212121 can garner interest from people.


----------



## Peisinoe

Yes. Breeds like imps/coatls/wcs sell well because higher cool down. I say just breed what looks good and you like. Don't worry too much about money.

People aren't spending much because of
Color wheel coming


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> The most I've ever paid for a dragon was around 14mil, so yeaahh. xD; People are totally willing to shell out a lot (lots more than that in some cases) for a new pixel pet.
> 
> I've only ever hatched one egg because I am terrible at gambling. I'd rather have the money for sure in my pocket than get an ugly hatchling and be disappointed.
> 
> XXY and the others are just a way of communicating color patterns. X is one color and Y is another. So an XXY has the primary and secondary the same and the tert is different. Like White/White/Obsidian. XYX would be like White/Obsidian/White. An XYZ is a dragon with all three colors that are different.
> 
> Exactly about the milestone numbers. Some people really like impressive ID numbered dragons. Imagine owning ID 7777777. Seven sevens? Or 6660666. Even just repeating numbers like 21212121 can garner interest from people.



FOURTEEN MILL!??!?  How even oAo
I love gambling though heehee

Oooooh, that makes sense!  Thanks for clarifying that for me!
I wonder if I have any crazy numbered dragons haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Yes. Breeds like imps/coatls/wcs sell well because higher cool down. I say just breed what looks good and you like. Don't worry too much about money.
> 
> People aren't spending much because of
> Color wheel coming


Yah, that makes sense.  I have only been selling some pretties for 50k.  I will try to get XXX colored dragons maybe.  Or XXY, etc.


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> People aren't spending much because of
> Color wheel coming



This is also true. I've heard people complaining that dragons sales are slower right now because a lot of people are holding off on buying new dragons until the new colors are released. Also, there hasn't been a reg window for a while, so people might be full up on dragons at the moment.


----------



## LethalLulu

But these are the dragons I've been selling, and I am taking offers on them.  I just thought since they looked cool someone may want some, but I am wrong apparently haha

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1620876/1


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> FOURTEEN MILL!??!?  How even oAo
> I love gambling though heehee
> 
> Oooooh, that makes sense!  Thanks for clarifying that for me!
> I wonder if I have any crazy numbered dragons haha.


I thought it was a good deal. xD; Most of it was in items, though. This is the one I bought:





His ID is 9544. His ID is 4 digits long, making him what's known as a 4 digit dragon. He hatched within the first 10,000 dragons on the entire site. The 18th million dragon hatched earlier today, so that makes him really really old. 

I just found a 5 digit dragon in the AH for 50k today, too, those tend to go for more around the 400k+ range. 


More than just going for XXY or XXX dragons, you might try finding out which color and gene combos are popular right now and breeding those. Like IriShimGlim or PoiTox on eyeburners. I'm assuming pastels are still popular, not sure about goth pastels. 

Christmas is also coming up, if you get a move on putting together a Christmas pair or two, you can market the babies right around the start of December for maximum money.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I thought it was a good deal. xD; Most of it was in items, though. This is the one I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ID is 9544. His ID is 4 digits long, making him what's known as a 4 digit dragon. He hatched within the first 10,000 dragons on the entire site. The 18th million dragon hatched earlier today, so that makes him really really old.
> 
> I just found a 5 digit dragon in the AH for 50k today, too, those tend to go for more around the 400k+ range.
> 
> 
> More than just going for XXY or XXX dragons, you might try finding out which color and gene combos are popular right now and breeding those. Like IriShimGlim or PoiTox on eyeburners. I'm assuming pastels are still popular, not sure about goth pastels.
> 
> Christmas is also coming up, if you get a move on putting together a Christmas pair or two, you can market the babies right around the start of December for maximum money.



Oh woooow that's impressive!

Wow, nice find!  Are you reselling that one?

That's what I am trying to to honestly.  If the dragons I have don't sell in 2 weeks, I will just exalt them.

Oooh I will definitely try and do that!  Christmas dragus!


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> But these are the dragons I've been selling, and I am taking offers on them.  I just thought since they looked cool someone may want some, but I am wrong apparently haha
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1620876/1



I'd chalk lack of offers up to unpopular genes and being only double gened instead of triple gened. The majority of people (but not all!) tend to hate on Speckle, Freckle, Tiger, and anything basic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> Oh woooow that's impressive!
> 
> Wow, nice find!  Are you reselling that one?
> 
> That's what I am trying to to honestly.  If the dragons I have don't sell in 2 weeks, I will just exalt them.
> 
> Oooh I will definitely try and do that!  Christmas dragus!



The 5 digit I found? I might. I have a lot of them by now and I want to focus more on quality over quantity. I might keep her and cut someone else out though~

Exalting for profit can be pretty good too. : D Especially if there's a big Dom battle going on. I hear there's supposed to be a battle the second week of November? So you could level a bunch of adult fodder and save it to sell to the battling flights at a high price.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I'd chalk lack of offers up to unpopular genes and being only double gened instead of triple gened. The majority of people (but not all!) tend to hate on Speckle, Freckle, Tiger, and anything basic
> 
> The 5 digit I found? I might. I have a lot of them by now and I want to focus more on quality over quantity. I might keep her and cut someone else out though~
> 
> Exalting for profit can be pretty good too. : D Especially if there's a big Dom battle going on. I hear there's supposed to be a battle the second week of November? So you could level a bunch of adult fodder and save it to sell to the battling flights at a high price.



Really?  Wow I didn't know that!  I will probably exalt them in that case.  I will give them some more time, of course, but I will get rid of them for newer dragons when the time comes.
Understandable c:

How exactly does that work?  I know so little about flight rising haha.  Be my mentor, Xan B)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OK, so now I am SUPER conflicted on what to do with my poison and toxin... I was going to use them both on one member of one of my pairs of eyeburners, because the toxin looks amazing and matches the body colors perfectly, but with both... it's kind of overkill. So I was going to do toxin on one of the pair and poison on the other of the pair, so I'd have a combo of babies with and without the genes. BUT now that I got my POISON gene brewed I was trying it on all of my dragons just cause, and found out that the poison looks amazing on my cotton candy pair but not the toxin... so now I might just use one gene on one member of each pair but I don't know... would people be interested in offspring with just one of the genes and not two of them? Cause like look, both of these are perfect color combos!


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Really?  Wow I didn't know that!  I will probably exalt them in that case.  I will give them some more time, of course, but I will get rid of them for newer dragons when the time comes.
> Understandable c:
> 
> How exactly does that work?  I know so little about flight rising haha.  Be my mentor, Xan B)



I somehow became most peoples' mentor here. xD; So it's cool. 

Dominance is rather a long and complicated explanation, but it mostly boils down to two (or more) flights deciding to go all out in a battle on certain weeks. The flight that exalts the most dragons wins. Leveled dragons are "worth" more points than unleveled/level 1 dragons, so flights will offer payouts that are higher than what you'd normally get for exalting the dragon on your own. For instance, you get around... 8k for exalting a level 5. In a battle, a buying thread might offer up 10k or 11k for that same level 5. You put in the same work and get back 3k more than normal for your efforts. 


Feel free to ask more questions! Anything that comes to mind. It's been a while since I had an excuse to Wall of Text at someone. 

I'm going to bed now (work in the morning boooo), but either I or someone else will be glad to answer at some point. : D Someone who's more acquainted with the current color/gene trends in dragons than I am could probably address that too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> OK, so now I am SUPER conflicted on what to do with my poison and toxin... I was going to use them both on one member of one of my pairs of eyeburners, because the toxin looks amazing and matches the body colors perfectly, but with both... it's kind of overkill. So I was going to do toxin on one of the pair and poison on the other of the pair, so I'd have a combo of babies with and without the genes. BUT now that I got my POISON gene brewed I was trying it on all of my dragons just cause, and found out that the poison looks amazing on my cotton candy pair but not the toxin... so now I might just use one gene on one member of each pair but I don't know... would people be interested in offspring with just one of the genes and not two of them? Cause like look, both of these are perfect color combos!
> View attachment 154492



I agree about having both genes being overkill, actually. Sometimes it looks good with both, but more is not always better. I only gave my DDR eyeburner pair Toxin for this reason. 

Both scrys look fantastic! Especially loving that Coatl. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quick note related to PoiTox and breeding rarity in general

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1584487

Updated guide here.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I somehow became most peoples' mentor here. xD; So it's cool.
> 
> Dominance is rather a long and complicated explanation, but it mostly boils down to two (or more) flights deciding to go all out in a battle on certain weeks. The flight that exalts the most dragons wins. Leveled dragons are "worth" more points than unleveled/level 1 dragons, so flights will offer payouts that are higher than what you'd normally get for exalting the dragon on your own. For instance, you get around... 8k for exalting a level 5. In a battle, a buying thread might offer up 10k or 11k for that same level 5. You put in the same work and get back 3k more than normal for your efforts.
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask more questions! Anything that comes to mind. It's been a while since I had an excuse to Wall of Text at someone.
> 
> I'm going to bed now (work in the morning boooo), but either I or someone else will be glad to answer at some point. : D Someone who's more acquainted with the current color/gene trends in dragons than I am could probably address that too.



Haha awesome!
Ohhh, but that's such a small difference that I'd be too lazy to do anyway haha.  I usually level them to 10 to exalt anyway.
I might have a shop that sells them for more.  I can always open it and see how business is.  

HAHA nice.  I will be sure to bug you if need be c:

Thanks and goodnight!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> I agree about having both genes being overkill, actually. Sometimes it looks good with both, but more is not always better. I only gave my DDR eyeburner pair Toxin for this reason.
> 
> Both scrys look fantastic! Especially loving that Coatl. o:
> 
> Updated guide here.



Yeah, I think I'll just do them how I scryed and then eventually get their significant others the matching genes because they're close enough in color, but even so they'll breed against nicely since the others in the pairs have iri/shim cry/face genes, but it'd be better to have them at 100% probability for them to come through. I need to just work on my own brewing so I can make them myself, even though the lovely cheezyfries is making them for me this time.


----------



## Peisinoe

LethalLulu said:


> Haha awesome!
> Ohhh, but that's such a small difference that I'd be too lazy to do anyway haha.  I usually level them to 10 to exalt anyway.
> I might have a shop that sells them for more.  I can always open it and see how business is.
> 
> HAHA nice.  I will be sure to bug you if need be c:
> 
> Thanks and goodnight!





It's actually a big difference. Leveling to 5 versus leveling to 7 takes a minute longer depending if you don't get dodges. 

During that time you could have leveled 3-4 more level 5s. 

So if I got for example 15 dragons to level 7 and it takes me 3-4 minutes per dragon. Let's say 4 because of dodges and bosses that's 1 hr. 

But leveling to 5s take 1-2 minutes. So that's 30 minutes for 15 dragons. If someone is buying them at 11k for 5s and 13k for 7s. And I bought them at 8k each. 

Math:
Level 5
2 mins x 15 = 30 mins x 2 = 1 hr. 
8kx 30 150k. 
11k x 30=330k 

330-150= 180k profit 


Level 7s
15 per hour 
13k - 8k =5k per dragon
5x 15 =75k

So for level 5s you profit at 180k and 7s at 75k. Time makes a huge difference in making money in dom. Especially using buying threads. It's called the exalt sweet spot. You can exalt faster at level 5s. Which means you can double your profit since you move dragons out faster. 

For me selling level 5s during a dom fued. I can make 1-2 mill easy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A lot of people think leveling higher is better. It all depends on the buying prices and how fast you can level. Since the venues have tons of bosses. It's more time consuming now. 

You always want to maximize your profit margins during someone else's dom. Make dat cash money! Ayyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is my wall of text help since Xan isn't here lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

@peisinoe
huh, that's super interesting, I didn't think of that!  So I am in the shadow flight I (I think), when would I want to sell?


----------



## brutalitea

I got a Contaminated Chest from Digging! And a Berserker from Pinkerton!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So far my loot this go around has been alright, I have:
-47 Shrooms leftover (for now)
-10 of the festival skins(All 6 accents and 2 of the skins thanks to Xan)
-2 skins that weren't accepted for RoR (getting at least 2 more of them, waiting on printing...)
-6 Cursed Watcher Chests
-3 Contaminated Chests
-1 Cradle of Goo Chest
-2 Crowns
-4 Skeletal Chimes
-5 Deadland Disciples

Not as good as I would like but I am going to try to do some more grinding during my weekend if I have time...


----------



## Alienfish

@Xan, thanks I'll try it then, my chest luck really suck lately.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Here are 2 of the non ROR skins I got, still trying to find the right host for my other skin...








Meh, here I shoved it on one of my gents but it wont be on him long, I just wanted to show it off.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here are 2 of the non ROR skins I got, still trying to find the right host for my other skin...



this one reminds me so much of pesticide's wyrmwound strain 0:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

DreadSpecialist said:


> this one reminds me so much of pesticide's wyrmwound strain 0:



Very similar! I love how gnarly the teeth are on that!


----------



## DreadSpecialist

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Very similar! I love how gnarly the teeth are on that!



yeah! ive been in love with wyrmwound strain since i saw it in the submissions for last year's festival :'D
unfortunately, didn't have enough for it at the time and this year i missed the restock of it, hoping pesti stocks it again before the festival is over q . q
but i love the eyes on the accent you got, so i might get it 0:
so thanks for showing!!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here are 2 of the non ROR skins I got, still trying to find the right host for my other skin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, here I shoved it on one of my gents but it wont be on him long, I just wanted to show it off.


probably to bloody grotesque for the mods. ugh. they are so good.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> probably to bloody grotesque for the mods. ugh. they are so good.



Well they still got accepted for print, so I guess they just weren't good enough, but I am like on my heels waiting for Formaldehyde to print! I still need to get a nice PC for it though, like honestly I am going to buy one JUST to showcase the accent X.X


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well they still got accepted for print, so I guess they just weren't good enough, but I am like on my heels waiting for Formaldehyde to print! I still need to get a nice PC for it though, like honestly I am going to buy one JUST to showcase the accent X.X



yeah well all the skins were really sloppy this year that made it official so yeah probably too "good pro" for the mods ugh.

yeah i wish i could have gotten plague rat oh well

- - - Post Merge - - -






wooop woop

soon a year


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Haha awesome!
> Ohhh, but that's such a small difference that I'd be too lazy to do anyway haha.  I usually level them to 10 to exalt anyway.
> I might have a shop that sells them for more.  I can always open it and see how business is.
> 
> HAHA nice.  I will be sure to bug you if need be c:
> 
> Thanks and goodnight!



Bless Stina for mathing. 

There's also a build that's meant to train two fodder dragons at once in the Mire. So essentially you can train twice as many dragons, thus twice the profit. It takes what, 30 mins to train to level 10? If it takes 5 minutes to level a pair of dragons to 5, you could crank out 12 in half an hour. It turns into a heck of a lot more profit than training to 10.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> I got a Contaminated Chest from Digging! And a Berserker from Pinkerton!



Nice daily luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> So far my loot this go around has been alright, I have:
> -47 Shrooms leftover (for now)
> -10 of the festival skins(All 6 accents and 2 of the skins thanks to Xan)
> -2 skins that weren't accepted for RoR (getting at least 2 more of them, waiting on printing...)
> -6 Cursed Watcher Chests
> -3 Contaminated Chests
> -1 Cradle of Goo Chest
> -2 Crowns
> -4 Skeletal Chimes
> -5 Deadland Disciples
> 
> Not as good as I would like but I am going to try to do some more grinding during my weekend if I have time...



Looks like a pretty good haul so far! What goals were you trying to hit for this festival?

I'm still short around 1400 shrooms for my goals. .-. Hopefully my buying thread gets more attention this evening than it did last night.


----------



## Alienfish

Glad I remember to brew now, hope I can to level 3 tonight the least. ALL THE SLIME WOO WOO

- - - Post Merge - - -






MA BAKER TO HANDLE THE GUNS


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm at 1,115 Shrooms >w> spent 175 on a Mantarune and should be getting about 400 before festival ends.


----------



## Alienfish

mantarune is awesome.

also that derg up there -flails fishes-


----------



## ssvv227

Would anyone in plauge care to snatch some skins/accents for me please? I'd like to have a copy of:

Cradle of Goo
Rose Rot
Lich Armor
Boneyard Empress
Wyrmwound Glow

my FR ID is tunatuna. Please let me know how much in total and I'll send over the treasure as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> mantarune is awesome.
> 
> also that derg up there -flails fishes-





You bought it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> Would anyone in plauge care to snatch some skins/accents for me please? I'd like to have a copy of:
> 
> Cradle of Goo
> Rose Rot
> Lich Armor
> Boneyard Empress
> Wyrmwound Glow
> 
> my FR ID is tunatuna. Please let me know how much in total and I'll send over the treasure as soon as I can. Thanks!





Omggg you're tuna tuna?
I feel like I've seen you around...


----------



## Alienfish

yup 6 digits. ends in 999 lol kinda awesome


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> Would anyone in plauge care to snatch some skins/accents for me please? I'd like to have a copy of:
> 
> Cradle of Goo
> Rose Rot
> Lich Armor
> Boneyard Empress
> Wyrmwound Glow
> 
> my FR ID is tunatuna. Please let me know how much in total and I'll send over the treasure as soon as I can. Thanks!



I can. 5 fest skins will be 148,750. Username is the same on FR as here ~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I kinda, just kinda bought 30 3-4 day old hatchlings :I


----------



## Alienfish

nice tho if you want the, 

also no chests but got some shrooms from 'cave so am aight.


----------



## ssvv227

Peisinoe said:


> You bought it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omggg you're tuna tuna?
> I feel like I've seen you around...



maybe you have haha ^^ well i have an accent shop and an art shop and i'm also participating in the light art raffle right now. or maybe you're in light too??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I can. 5 fest skins will be 148,750. Username is the same on FR as here ~



just sent you a message. thank you so much!!


----------



## Silversea

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Daaaaaaaammmmn. Then there's me who grined for 1 hour with no chest



nO you will never beat my 10 festivals hardcore farming with no chests. That's my record :c

I'm not into the apparel this time so it doesn't bother me that this currency is not dropping well. I'd have to take the day off life if I was, because grinding takes forever. (what's the best zone? I thought woodland path and cave would be good but they gave disappointing results).


----------



## Alienfish

Silversea said:


> nO you will never beat my 10 festivals hardcore farming with no chests. That's my record :c
> 
> I'm not into the apparel this time so it doesn't bother me that this currency is not dropping well. I'd have to take the day off life if I was, because grinding takes forever. (what's the best zone? I thought woodland path and cave would be good but they gave disappointing results).


this new crystal things is good for mushrooms at least, chest idfk since i haven't gotten one in a few months..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Silversea said:


> nO you will never beat my 10 festivals hardcore farming with no chests. That's my record :c
> 
> I'm not into the apparel this time so it doesn't bother me that this currency is not dropping well. I'd have to take the day off life if I was, because grinding takes forever. (what's the best zone? I thought woodland path and cave would be good but they gave disappointing results).



Bests in order are Forgotten cave, Crystal Pools and Arena o:


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Bests in order are Forgotten cave, Crystal Pools and Arena o:



wow really i had so **** luck with all of em, no chests but crystal pools give hella lot shrooms the least


----------



## FancyThat

I've had a lot of luck in the forgotten caves, ridiculous mushroom drops and chests. The extra food and berserk stones are nice as well.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I've had a lot of luck in the forgotten caves, ridiculous mushroom drops and chests. The extra food and berserk stones are nice as well.


seems i'm one of a few not lucky. o well can always waste time there while waiting for cooldown shizz 

- - - Post Merge - - -

CURSED WATCHER CHEST YIS

and got all the favors items as well weee


----------



## LethalLulu

Omg I really wanna buy an egg to hatch, but I am so poor.  I still need to upgrade my lair like crazy xD


----------



## Alienfish

do it it can be fun :3

feel you but im good for now considering the next upgrade would be 617k something with the dom discount so xD


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> do it it can be fun :3
> 
> feel you but im good for now considering the next upgrade would be 617k something with the dom discount so xD



Oh man.  Mine is 215k I think.  I have to keep 1m on me at all times for my tbt exchange xD


----------



## Alienfish

yeah unless i magically get a lot of ref gems im taking it easy now lol

ah, fair enough 3


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> yeah unless i magically get a lot of ref gems im taking it easy now lol
> 
> ah, fair enough 3



Ref gems?


----------



## Alienfish

referral gems.. if someone joins and adds you in the referred box you get some every time they make a purchase.


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> referral gems.. if someone joins and adds you in the referred box you get some every time they make a purchase.



Oh wow, I didn't know that!  I should get my friend who plans on joining to do that c:


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know that!  I should get my friend who plans on joining to do that c:



yeah it's cool and you should c:

also mm dem brewing cooldowns guess i gotta settle for level 3 tomorrow...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

My current Dream Dragons searches <3 The first one is under construction, the second one as well and the two snappers too 

Cry/Pere/Glim
Red/Crim/Sunshine
Eyes must be Plague or Fire.


Cherub/Peregrine/Glimmer
Obsidian/Obsidian/Fire  Fire/ Eyes

Basic/Daub/Glimmer
Ivory/Beige/Obsidian

Cherub/Shimmer/Glimmer
Shadow/Shadow/Lavender
Must be Shadow Flight


Must be Plague Obs/Crim/Crim



@Kimizi​


----------



## Alienfish

nice spoopy dergs, good luck


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> yeah it's cool and you should c:
> 
> also mm dem brewing cooldowns guess i gotta settle for level 3 tomorrow...



I'm lvl 6.5 in brewing :3
I do it so much haha.  So Imma buy an egg, which one should I get?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Frances-Simoun said:


> My current Dream Dragons searches <3 The first one is under construction, the second one as well and the two snappers too
> 
> Cry/Pere/Glim
> Red/Crim/Sunshine
> Eyes must be Plague or Fire.
> View attachment 154569
> Cherub/Peregrine/Glimmer
> Obsidian/Obsidian/Fire  Fire/ Eyes
> View attachment 154570
> Basic/Daub/Glimmer
> Ivory/Beige/Obsidian
> View attachment 154571
> Cherub/Shimmer/Glimmer
> Shadow/Shadow/Lavender
> Must be Shadow Flight
> View attachment 154572
> 
> Must be Plague Obs/Crim/Crim
> 
> View attachment 154573
> View attachment 154574
> @Kimizi​





Um , I have been breeding dragons like her with cherub and peregrine if you want to wait..she goes on a nest in 7 days

He's getting the Cherub/Peregrine












He just came off a nest as did one with orange glimmer



[/url


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Um , I have been breeding dragons like her with cherub and peregrine if you want to wait..she goes on a nest in 7 days
> 
> He's getting the Cherub/Peregrine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just came off a nest as did one with orange glimmer
> 
> 
> 
> [/url




Oh cool !1 I would definitely wait the 7 days  I'll pm you on FR!


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I'm lvl 6.5 in brewing :3
> I do it so much haha.  So Imma buy an egg, which one should I get?



im hoping to get to 3 tomorrow them waits x)

plague or ice imo :3


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> im hoping to get to 3 tomorrow them waits x)
> 
> plague or ice imo :3


Yah?  I'll get plague :3

Got this guy!


----------



## brutalitea

My next lair expansion (which I desperately need) is 115k but I haven't been in the mood lately to train and exalt fodder. 

Got enough shrooms to get a second familiar.


----------



## LethalLulu

Tae said:


> My next lair expansion (which I desperately need) is 115k but I haven't been in the mood lately to train and exalt fodder.
> 
> Got enough shrooms to get a second familiar.


I am selling 1m treasure for 3,333 tbt if you need haha.


----------



## cheezyfries

LethalLulu said:


> Yah?  I'll get plague :3
> 
> Got this guy!



cute! if you wanted to sell, you could say that he has matching eyes (kinda) haha, do you know what you're going to do with him?


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> cute! if you wanted to sell, you could say that he has matching eyes (kinda) haha, do you know what you're going to do with him?


I want to sell him, but I don't think I'll be able to get much, since he's all basic :c


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LethalLulu said:


> I want to sell him, but I don't think I'll be able to get much, since he's all basic :c



But he's gen 1 o: i sold a noc gen 1 for about 250k plush a festival bear


his colors are decent ,


----------



## Kiikay

coatl hatchlings for sale 50k each, theyre 90k up on ah doe
send cr @kikay


----------



## LethalLulu

Frances-Simoun said:


> But he's gen 1 o: i sold a noc gen 1 for about 250k plush a festival bear
> 
> 
> his colors are decent ,


Oh yah?  Well I did open a thread, so lets see what I get :3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LethalLulu said:


> Oh yah?  Well I did open a thread, so lets see what I get :3



Normally common breeds gen 1 don't go for alot but giving it a try won't hurt

He reminds me of a mint/cherry chocolate candy.  Like him quite a lot this way <3


----------



## LethalLulu

Frances-Simoun said:


> Normally common breeds gen 1 don't go for alot but giving it a try won't hurt
> 
> He reminds me of a mint/cherry chocolate candy.  Like him quite a lot this way <3
> View attachment 154591



Yah :3
I want to get enough to buy another egg xD
Oh that's cool!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Opened another and got this guy


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LethalLulu said:


> Yah :3
> I want to get enough to buy another egg xD
> Oh that's cool!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Opened another and got this guy




If the buyer has gems to lash out, he looks fabulous ;o


----------



## LethalLulu

Frances-Simoun said:


> If the buyer has gems to lash out, he looks fabulous ;o
> View attachment 154603



Ooooh!  I actually have someone that is interested in this dragon 
This is the third egg I hatched.  Tempted to get one more.






- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaand 





What's up with all the Tundras?


----------



## FancyThat

Wow the WC change looks awesome 

Hatching eggs is cool, I've kept two in my vault for a while waiting for the new colour wheel.


----------



## cheezyfries

LethalLulu said:


> I want to sell him, but I don't think I'll be able to get much, since he's all basic :c



all gen 1s are born basic haha, if you gened him he would go up in value but you'd probably end up losing money.


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> all gen 1s are born basic haha, if you gened him he would go up in value but you'd probably end up losing money.


Oh OH
WELL TODAY I LEARNED


----------



## Frances-Simoun

LethalLulu said:


> Ooooh!  I actually have someone that is interested in this dragon
> This is the third egg I hatched.  Tempted to get one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aaaand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with all the Tundras?



Tundras love you? xD


----------



## LethalLulu

Frances-Simoun said:


> Tundras love you? xD



Haha apparently.  I am tempted to spend the last of my treasure on another egg, but I have garbage luck it seems ; w ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Shadow/white is pretty nice. o: that and the one with the WC scry are probably the best two.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Shadow/white is pretty nice. o: that and the one with the WC scry are probably the best two.



Yah I really like that one.  That and the brown are my favorites.  What's WC scry?


----------



## cheezyfries

LethalLulu said:


> Yah I really like that one.  That and the brown are my favorites.  What's WC scry?



the second baby you hatched that frances-simone scryed up for you ^^ scryed means that they went into the scrying workshop and saw what the dragon would look like i think haha, i like that one a lot!

edit: i need some tbt, anyone want certain FR items and are willing to pay tbt?


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> the second baby you hatched that frances-simone scryed up for you ^^ scryed means that they went into the scrying workshop and saw what the dragon would look like i think haha, i like that one a lot!
> 
> edit: i need some tbt, anyone want certain FR items and are willing to pay tbt?



Ooh, ok, I actually saw scrying again and was like "welp, good thing I asked about it"
I am getting so much more involved in this site, it's so fun haha.  Where is the scrying workshop?  I want to try that c:
If you accept collectibles, I want to open more eggs LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

Scrying workshop is on the left, under the 'library' section.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Scrying workshop is on the left, under the 'library' section.



Thanks!  Also wooh, I just got a chest from the coliseum


----------



## Xanarcah

Nice! Which one did you get?


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Which one did you get?



Rose Rot :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

ugh id love 1m treasure but then id be depressed to spend it all on my ****ty lair upgrade lol.....down with lair upgrade prices


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Rose Rot :3



Nice, one of the better ones, for sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> ugh id love 1m treasure but then id be depressed to spend it all on my ****ty lair upgrade lol.....down with lair upgrade prices



I know that feel. .-. I wanted to upgrade during RoR with the discount, but it's starting to look like I might not be able to make it.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Nice, one of the better ones, for sure!



Yah, I'm happy about that!  I think I will use my treasure on lair upgrades and eggs for a while.  I don't need tbt haha.
I'm at the point where I'll spend my collectibles for treasure xD


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Nice, one of the better ones, for sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel. .-. I wanted to upgrade during RoR with the discount, but it's starting to look like I might not be able to make it.



i could loan you 300k if you need to! i have 3 rose rot chests lol but i feel like the other two that i don't have (contaminated and female imp) won't be popular at all, so i think i'll keep them instead of trading.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want to hatch an egg now  this colour wheel is taking too long


----------



## cheezyfries

LethalLulu said:


> Ooh, ok, I actually saw scrying again and was like "welp, good thing I asked about it"
> I am getting so much more involved in this site, it's so fun haha.  Where is the scrying workshop?  I want to try that c:
> If you accept collectibles, I want to open more eggs LOL



i'm currently saving up my eggs for the expansion, but if i get more i'll let you know c:


----------



## LethalLulu

cheezyfries said:


> i could loan you 300k if you need to! i have 3 rose rot chests lol but i feel like the other two that i don't have (contaminated and female imp) won't be popular at all, so i think i'll keep them instead of trading.



I just sell them, I don't even check what's in them xD
I can pay you back tomorrow if you do

Edit - oooh that's right...maybe I should wait for new color wheels.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i could loan you 300k if you need to! i have 3 rose rot chests lol but i feel like the other two that i don't have (contaminated and female imp) won't be popular at all, so i think i'll keep them instead of trading.



That's really kind of you to offer, but I'll be okay without expanding. I opted to blow most of my money on genes last night instead. xD; Thanks though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dragon with a pretty neat ID in the AH for anyone who wants:






Obs/Blood/Blood, matching Plague eyes. 
ID 1610610

Only 10k.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> That's really kind of you to offer, but I'll be okay without expanding. I opted to blow most of my money on genes last night instead. xD; Thanks though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dragon with a pretty neat ID in the AH for anyone who wants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obs/Blood/Blood, matching Plague eyes.
> ID 1610610
> 
> Only 10k.



oh that reminds me! is there any way you could get me a rotten skeleton, cursed watcher, and boneyard empress? let me know how much it costs and i'll send the treasure your way. thank you!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oh that reminds me! is there any way you could get me a rotten skeleton, cursed watcher, and boneyard empress? let me know how much it costs and i'll send the treasure your way. thank you!



Sure thing! Three fest skins will be 89,250.


----------



## Xanarcah

Double post whoops


----------



## rosabelle

Finally got a plague egg! ;u;

also, I said I would wait til my birthday to gene her buuut I was too excited LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Finally got a plague egg! ;u;
> 
> also, I said I would wait til my birthday to gene her buuut I was too excited LOL



SHE'S SO PRETTY AND DELICIOUS LOOKING

- - - Post Merge - - -

MP WON'T RESTOCK WHYYYYY


I am literally waiting on only like 3 skins for all my orders. .-.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> SHE'S SO PRETTY AND DELICIOUS LOOKING
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MP WON'T RESTOCK WHYYYYY
> 
> 
> I am literally waiting on only like 3 skins for all my orders. .-.



Thank you Xan and for sniping yesterday o/ it's so fun, I'm gonna need to get 2 more peregrines so I can gene 2 more dragons *help*

Good luck!!!  I hope they restocked for you by now? hehe


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Thank you Xan and for sniping yesterday o/ it's so fun, I'm gonna need to get 2 more peregrines so I can gene 2 more dragons *help*
> 
> Good luck!!!  I hope they restocked for you by now? hehe



No problem! I can still snipe stuff if you need it~

SKINS HAVE NOT RESTOCKED AT ALL

I swear it's been like, an hour. NO MP MOVEMENT. NOTHING NEW. WHYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAA IT RESTOCKED

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Thank you Xan and for sniping yesterday o/ it's so fun, I'm gonna need to get 2 more peregrines so I can gene 2 more dragons *help*
> 
> Good luck!!!  I hope they restocked for you by now? hehe



I could have sworn I posted a reply here, but it looks like it got eaten or something? 

I'm always up for sniping for you, so let me know if you'd like to order anything. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, it's doing the silly thing where I can't see the latest post. Well then. .-.

If you need something, Skype at me? : D


----------



## Naiad

HELLO PIPP AND TRIPP A+ FAE CUTIES
I never use Swipp but the new familiars/skins/accents are rlly cool tbh


----------



## brutalitea

LethalLulu said:


> I am selling 1m treasure for 3,333 tbt if you need haha.



I don't have that much TBT. 

EDIT: Argh I'm so annoyed. A few hours ago I sold my glimmer hatchling for a really low price and after rollover I see the new daily bonus is fae AND glimmer... UGH!


----------



## Alienfish

dang nice ridgeback shame i missed.. o well i needed sleep


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I missed the driftwood baron again


----------



## Irarina

Buy my dragons C: 20% discount for TBTers~



Spoiler


----------



## LethalLulu

Tae said:


> I don't have that much TBT.
> 
> EDIT: Argh I'm so annoyed. A few hours ago I sold my glimmer hatchling for a really low price and after rollover I see the new daily bonus is fae AND glimmer... UGH!



Oh >w<
I used up all my treasure anyway LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

_Welcome to my shop! Here you can find holiday-themed gifts that are only available once a year!

I hope you're enjoying the Riot of Rot! If you can bring me some All-Seeing Shrooms, we can trade!

*You have 1900 All-Seeing Shrooms*._









Just need like 200 more and I'll have hit my quota for this festival!


----------



## Alienfish

wow holy shizz, grats!

also finally level 3 alchemy yay


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> _Welcome to my shop! Here you can find holiday-themed gifts that are only available once a year!
> 
> I hope you're enjoying the Riot of Rot! If you can bring me some All-Seeing Shrooms, we can trade!
> 
> *You have 1900 All-Seeing Shrooms*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need like 200 more and I'll have hit my quota for this festival!



Wow I admire your dedication, that's awesome .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> wow holy shizz, grats!
> 
> also finally level 3 alchemy yay



Congrats ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

my heart is ****in dead @ pipp and tripp, oh my god. they are so goddamn cute. ESPECIALLY TRIPP SHES SO SMALL AND ANGRY HOW ADORABLE

also gz on your obscene amount of shrooms xan  i never have more than like 80 at a time lmao.


----------



## brutalitea

Wow, Xan, that's amazing.

I have... 29 shrooms. Lol.

EDIT: I asked this on tumblr, but I don't recall ever asking here:

Is anyone interested in Imperials that are Sky Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Rose Underbelly? These are the parents. Babies will have Light eyes.




 




If no one's interested I'm not gonna bother to breed them since I have yet to expand my nesting grounds beyond 3.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks  good thing i have stuff to kill time with between brews, gunna take some time to 10 bb


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> _Welcome to my shop! Here you can find holiday-themed gifts that are only available once a year!
> 
> I hope you're enjoying the Riot of Rot! If you can bring me some All-Seeing Shrooms, we can trade!
> 
> *You have 1900 All-Seeing Shrooms*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need like 200 more and I'll have hit my quota for this festival!



holy cow, i have like 700 haha but i spent them all 

i'm looking to trade my unhatched plague egg for any other kind but earth, shadow, water, and fire. ^^ let me know if you'd like to trade!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YESSSS!!!!!! Finally got the driftwood baron


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> YESSSS!!!!!! Finally got the driftwood baron



congrats! i got 3 of the wavespun accents, but i have a feeling they won't go for much, but it's so pretty i'm happy it got that amount anyways. i also got the colorburst buttersnake, woohoo!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> congrats! i got 3 of the wavespun accents, but i have a feeling they won't go for much, but it's so pretty i'm happy it got that amount anyways. i also got the colorburst buttersnake, woohoo!



Oh they do look nice  I might buy one once I get enough for it and a WC to go with it. The skin kind of reminds of that skin for the jubilee back in June. I forgot the name but it was for the female imp


----------



## ssvv227

speak of the silly thing i did...sold a whole stack of hallowed ivy and wavespun cloth before discovering that they are now officially swipp items.....

well...at least i don't have a wc in my lair yet...


----------



## FancyThat

Happy Halloween everyone ^^


----------



## FancyThat

I got a new Koi ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Found this neat looking gen one that's going to be my link dragon




Would've preferred for it to be a male imp


----------



## LethalLulu

FancyThat said:


> I got a new Koi ^^


So cute!  I must get one of my own @w@


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Found this neat looking gen one that's going to be my link dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would've preferred for it to be a male imp



nah gotta love le noc bb

looks smashing!

also nice koi!


----------



## FancyThat

LethalLulu said:


> So cute!  I must get one of my own @w@



They sell quick, the breeder PM'd about this girl as I missed out last breed. She has another girl and boy for sale after rollover, if you want to check it out :3.


----------



## f11

uhh I don't play this anymore so I have like 12 gems and 318594 treasure i want to trade to btb if anyone available.

and heres my lair if anyone wants to trade dragons for btb.


----------



## lucitine

Theres a flight rising thread o.o

I can't wait to try out the game. I've been waiting for registration for 2 months now D:


----------



## LethalLulu

FancyThat said:


> They sell quick, the breeder PM'd about this girl as I missed out last breed. She has another girl and boy for sale after rollover, if you want to check it out :3.



Ahhh I must find out!  I want a boy and a girl >w<
Link me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> uhh I don't play this anymore so I have like 12 gems and 318594 treasure i want to trade to btb if anyone available.
> 
> and heres my lair if anyone wants to trade dragons for btb.



Omg I will buy Vayne and Death
Two blood dragons sounds awesome!
How much tbt for them?


----------



## FancyThat

LethalLulu said:


> Ahhh I must find out!  I want a boy and a girl >w<
> Link me?



Sure :3 this is the seller http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=144371 dragon parents are page 3 Rust and Spira, remaining hatchlings unnamed. They said something about pinging the Koi collectors so maybe you could PM and ask if they would sell to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucitine said:


> Theres a flight rising thread o.o
> 
> I can't wait to try out the game. I've been waiting for registration for 2 months now D:



Yes ^^

Don't worry they should open soon, it's been a while since we had a sign up.


----------



## lucitine

FancyThat said:


> Yes ^^
> 
> Don't worry they should open soon, it's been a while since we had a sign up.



I hope so! Definitely going to keep a close eye on the website.


----------



## Naiad

SCREAMS ABOUT NEW G1 GIRL FOR TWENTY YEARS
I LOVE HER SO MUCH AHHH

+ I got gifted her familiar today as a thank you for nest rentals ahh


----------



## cheezyfries

ahhh i have a spare plague egg and kinda want to hatch it on halloween during RoR, that'd be such a cool birth date but idk if i want to lose out on the money it'll earn me during expansions >.< i have 5 including that, but idk.. should i?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> ahhh i have a spare plague egg and kinda want to hatch it on halloween during RoR, that'd be such a cool birth date but idk if i want to lose out on the money it'll earn me during expansions >.< i have 5 including that, but idk.. should i?



Maybe you could buy one instead? I'm looking in the AH right now at Halloween G1s~ Some are pretty nice! There are also some incredibly ugly ones for super cheap.


----------



## rosabelle

Naiad said:


> SCREAMS ABOUT NEW G1 GIRL FOR TWENTY YEARS
> I LOVE HER SO MUCH AHHH
> 
> + I got gifted her familiar today as a thank you for nest rentals ahh



SHE'S BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS :O 

Also, few more hours til the fest is over! Hope everyone's got what they needed. I've just been a lazy butt this fest. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> ahhh i have a spare plague egg and kinda want to hatch it on halloween during RoR, that'd be such a cool birth date but idk if i want to lose out on the money it'll earn me during expansions >.< i have 5 including that, but idk.. should i?



Definitely second buying if you're having second thoughts.  but I feel ya, I'm itching to hatch an egg


----------



## Xanarcah

Decided I might as well post some of the ones I found in the AH, in case you guys wanted to look them over and maybe buy. They range from like 8k to 200k. Listed in no particular order. 




Spoiler: Halloween G1s in the AH!










































Sky Primary and also Maize tert!


































































Bunch in Slice's Lair

Bunch in Tiliena's Lair

Bunch in Elisabluh's Lair


----------



## LethalLulu

I am still selling my gen 1's.  Some of them look nice ^^
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1


----------



## Xanarcah

HEY MOKO

I found a great partner in crime for your 6 digit boy from the other day!





ID 632999


Check out this cute girl in the AH:





ID 269666


Pretty low 6 digit ID, ending with 666, and unbred!


----------



## ssvv227

Naiad said:


> SCREAMS ABOUT NEW G1 GIRL FOR TWENTY YEARS
> I LOVE HER SO MUCH AHHH
> 
> + I got gifted her familiar today as a thank you for nest rentals ahh



she is beautiful!! and congrats on the nature sprite ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

picked this cutie pie up the other day *v* but am a little torn on if i should give him a tangerine pastel belly and bc him to ridgie since i have 3 other greyscale male ridgies with pastel belly or just leave him be...


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> HEY MOKO
> 
> I found a great partner in crime for your 6 digit boy from the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID 632999
> 
> 
> Check out this cute girl in the AH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID 269666
> 
> 
> Pretty low 6 digit ID, ending with 666, and unbred!



thanks sadly i have nowhere close to that amount atm ech


----------



## FancyThat

Naiad said:


> SCREAMS ABOUT NEW G1 GIRL FOR TWENTY YEARS
> I LOVE HER SO MUCH AHHH
> 
> + I got gifted her familiar today as a thank you for nest rentals ahh



Ahh nice , I love nature WC :3. Awesome to have gotten a free nature Sprite as well, very generous gift .


----------



## Alienfish

@Xan managed to scrape together 150k so I bought that fae


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> @Xan managed to scrape together 150k so I bought that fae



Nice! : D Well done!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah had some old skins and apparel I never used so sold 'em off :3 thanks, i love that it's a fae too! fae ftw!

- - - Post Merge - - -

haha of course i find another 6 digit fae... ****


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Yeah had some old skins and apparel I never used so sold 'em off :3 thanks, i love that it's a fae too! fae ftw!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> haha of course i find another 6 digit fae... ****



Ooh, which one are you looking at? o: 

Fae are probably my favorite of the starter breeds. They're also a lot of fun to dress up~


----------



## Alienfish

Evaleen I think the deg's name is

yeah fae is the wae. you can never have too many :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -






here she is sweet nibs bb


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Evaleen I think the deg's name is
> 
> yeah fae is the wae. you can never have too many :'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is sweet nibs bb


Ooh, you got her! : D XYX with Shim and Circuit, more or less matching eyes. Not baadd

Are you getting into old dragon collecting~?


----------



## Alienfish

ikrrrr i love the purple green colors and the genes ! thanks!

maybe a bit ahah if i can find them for not too much, now im poor asf though haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Been working on my 1 year anniversary dragon and also the dragon Stina gave me for my birthday~













Just gotta make some more money to afford the rest of their genes...


----------



## Alienfish

that tree hippie is awesome, loves the colors/genes, apparel and stuff


----------



## cheezyfries

send a CR @ cheezyfries if you want her! (free, i doubt anyone'll want her but i might as well haha)






also look at this tree baby i picked up, can't wait to give him the adornments when he grows up 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Been working on my 1 year anniversary dragon and also the dragon Stina gave me for my birthday~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta make some more money to afford the rest of their genes...



oh i love the accent on the second and how the festival apparel looks on the first, what are your plans for them?


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> that tree hippie is awesome, loves the colors/genes, apparel and stuff



Thanks! He's a little more cluttered than I usually like, and I was debating taking off the Autumn Breeze, but I like how it matches with the mask. o: Had to hide those big lightning eyes too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> oh i love the accent on the second and how the festival apparel looks on the first, what are your plans for them?



Thanks! : D 

The Fae needs Ripple and Spines, and the Spiral needs Spines. Trying to go at least a little easy on my vault for these guys. xD;


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks! He's a little more cluttered than I usually like, and I was debating taking off the Autumn Breeze, but I like how it matches with the mask. o: Had to hide those big lightning eyes too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! : D
> 
> The Fae needs Ripple and Spines, and the Spiral needs Spines. Trying to go at least a little easy on my vault for these guys. xD;



Spiral loooooks so goooood


----------



## Alienfish

you guys are rich 

also big plague eyes are the best on spirals.. gotta love em stoners..


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Been working on my 1 year anniversary dragon and also the dragon Stina gave me for my birthday~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta make some more money to afford the rest of their genes...



I love that spiral, the accent is amazing . Nice Fae too .



cheezyfries said:


> send a CR @ cheezyfries if you want her! (free, i doubt anyone'll want her but i might as well haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also look at this tree baby i picked up, can't wait to give him the adornments when he grows up



Very nice tree baby ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> you guys are rich
> 
> also big plague eyes are the best on spirals.. gotta love em stoners..



I love plague eyes especially with darker colours, makes me want to switch flights sometimes so I can breed a gothic demon army .


----------



## brutalitea

Did you all the most epic dragon auction in the history of FR?

Read the last couple of pages... and look at that price...

Also... if anyone wants this Ridgeback, let me know...






Also @cheezyfries: I'd take the Noc, but my lair is full.


----------



## Alienfish

what the actual **** those prices x___x


----------



## FancyThat

Wow, they really wanted that dragon .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Wow, they really wanted that dragon .



yeah seemed like it it got nice colors and genes sure but i wouldn't pay that much really..


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> yeah seemed like it it got nice colors and genes sure but i wouldn't pay that much really..



I know, it was quite pretty but I'd not consider that amount unless it was also a very low digit.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I know, it was quite pretty but I'd not consider that amount unless it was also a very low digit.



yeah unless it's like 4-5.. nope bro not paying lol


----------



## rosabelle

It was a really pretty candy-pastel Gen 1 though. ;u; People are really willing to spend for a dragon they want.


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle said:


> It was a really pretty candy-pastel Gen 1 though. ;u; People are really willing to spend for a dragon they want.



 i could tell but even if it was a pastel i would never pay that much just for one lol. but then i don't really have any dream dragon gene/color atm anyways


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> i could tell but even if it was a pastel i would never pay that much just for one lol. but then i don't really have any dream dragon gene/color atm anyways


I _probably_ wouldn't too! Haha but yea, I kind get that the person probably REALLY REALLY wanted it to drop 31 mil T on it.  They put their new dragon on the first page in the first spot. Hehe

But if I had that much money and really really wanted that dragon maybe I would do the same


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle said:


> I _probably_ wouldn't too! Haha but yea, I kind get that the person probably REALLY REALLY wanted it to drop 31 mil T on it.  They put their new dragon on the first page in the first spot. Hehe
> 
> But if I had that much money and really really wanted that dragon maybe I would do the same



I wouldn't but then again I doubt I will ever get 31 mill treasure lmao unless I sold like 10 white feathers and not doing that x))


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> I wouldn't but then again I doubt I will ever get 31 mill treasure lmao unless I sold like 10 white feathers and not doing that x))



Haha same! But we'll never know, maybe someday we will be able to make 31 mil. ;D

I just need to make more money cause I have gen 1s waiting on me to give them genes. ;__;


----------



## Alienfish

Haha true that :3

Yeah mostly saving to get old dergs I guess.. and to keep my food stock up ugh they are eating so bad lel


----------



## rosabelle

There are now IC threads on pastel gen 1s lol and they're pretty too~

Also, mass opened the rest of those packs that drop in the coli that I have left and 23 rusted treasure, iron treasure and gilded decorative chests and got 414482 treasure and 73 gems.  I'm too chicken to hatch anything today but might make a LF gen 1 thread later. ;u;


----------



## Xanarcah

Trying to work on my dragons' song bios. 

... That feeling when you think you gave one dragon a particular song, but you can't figure out which one. .-.


SOMEONE is Revolution Deathsquad, right? But whoooo


----------



## LethalLulu

Do you guys think I should gene my gen 1's to try and get them to sell?  I've had not offers haha.  I suck at making threads so 

But these are the guys I have.  Any suggestions?  I just don't want to exalt them.
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1


----------



## gnoixaim

I just want to post this precious baby. <3
250k in AH. First gen, 5 digit, fully stoned and stated _/screams/_





Speaking of Gen 1's - here are my Halloween hatches




Not sure if I'm going to keep him yet???? HIS COLORS THOUGH, SO CLOSE BUT SO FAR.





She looks pretty cool with poison/toxin/glimmer 8)

I HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL, I HAVEN'T POSTED IN HERE IN FOREVER.


----------



## FancyThat

LethalLulu said:


> Do you guys think I should gene my gen 1's to try and get them to sell?  I've had not offers haha.  I suck at making threads so
> 
> But these are the guys I have.  Any suggestions?  I just don't want to exalt them.
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1



I'm not sure why they aren't selling, personally I don't mind triple basic as I like gene projects. That blue tone boy is so cute, wish I had room .


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Do you guys think I should gene my gen 1's to try and get them to sell?  I've had not offers haha.  I suck at making threads so
> 
> But these are the guys I have.  Any suggestions?  I just don't want to exalt them.
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1



_Definitely not_. Gened G1s never sell for more than the cost of their genes unless something else about the dragons give them value (age/ID/amazing colors). 

I'd say remake your first post to try to get more interest. Image/link to the dragon and underneath it the colors in X/Y/Z format. People are lazy and usually won't go to each dragon's profile just to see the colors, so give them the extra info. 

Also, it might be worth it to include some sample scrys to illustrate to people the awesome potential of your G1s. You can do that by going to the Scrying Workshop and making scrying up each dragon in the prettiest gene/breed combos you possibly can. (_Don't use Imp scrys_, because those are 200% out of the question) When you have a pretty possibility all scryed up, Right Click on the image and select Copy Image URL. Add .png to the end of the enormous URL it gives you and put the resulting URL string inside the image BBC brackets to display it in your post. 
Doing this can bring in extra interest because a triple basic hatchling can look boring at first sight but some people can be tempted by seeing what a potential end result of a project can look like. 


A friend of mine also bumps with pretty scrys of the G1s she's selling instead of random words/symbols, to further advertise her dragons' potential.


----------



## gnoixaim

LethalLulu said:


> Do you guys think I should gene my gen 1's to try and get them to sell?  I've had not offers haha.  I suck at making threads so
> 
> But these are the guys I have.  Any suggestions?  I just don't want to exalt them.
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1



I suggest making "previews" for what the dragon can look like when fully gened. It'll help people who are indecisive or just plain lazy to look/scry anything.

EDIT:
Bless Xan for her more descriptive post, lmao.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I just want to post this precious baby. <3
> 250k in AH. First gen, 5 digit, fully stoned and stated _/screams/_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Gen 1's - here are my Halloween hatches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to keep him yet???? HIS COLORS THOUGH, SO CLOSE BUT SO FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks pretty cool with poison/toxin/glimmer 8)
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL, I HAVEN'T POSTED IN HERE IN FOREVER.



AAAAAA ALL OF MY JEALOUSY

Amazing AH find, congrats!

And those are pretty great Halloween hatches! The Mirror is actually pretty similar to one I got for Halloween:






I think you should keep him, he's really close to being XYX and he'll look like chocolate vanilla ice cream with the right genes. A sweet treat for a sweet-centric holiday. 

It's good to see you again! : D


----------



## Alienfish

250k holy shizz mango that was lucky!


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> I just want to post this precious baby. <3
> 250k in AH. First gen, 5 digit, fully stoned and stated _/screams/_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Gen 1's - here are my Halloween hatches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to keep him yet???? HIS COLORS THOUGH, SO CLOSE BUT SO FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks pretty cool with poison/toxin/glimmer 8)
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL, I HAVEN'T POSTED IN HERE IN FOREVER.



wow, congrats on the find!! he has no unnamed offspring either, i can imagine that selling for a hell of a lot more. your noc is so adorable!


----------



## ssvv227

Tae said:


> Did you all the most epic dragon auction in the history of FR?
> 
> Read the last couple of pages... and look at that price...
> 
> Also... if anyone wants this Ridgeback, let me know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also @cheezyfries: I'd take the Noc, but my lair is full.



speaking of crazy prices...there was a double white/ivory xxy gorgeous gorgeous gen 1 with a 70kg offer on it...hoping that these won't be the new price standard for gen 1...am willing to shell out a lot but not...50kg+ >.>


----------



## brutalitea

Just an update: the person who dropped 31m treasure for that Gen 1 pastel is now bidding for _another_ Gen 1 Halloween dragon (and kinda pastel-y) to be the first dragon's mate. Highest bid is 3.5m (by the 31m-er).

You can track that auction here


I really want to ask this person how they make so much treasure.


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> speaking of crazy prices...there was a double white/ivory xxy gorgeous gorgeous gen 1 with a 70kg offer on it...hoping that these won't be the new price standard for gen 1...am willing to shell out a lot but not...50kg+ >.>



I'm pretty sure it won't be. Combos like double whites are extremely sought after, and Ivory is a very nice tert, so the price was bound to go up on that one. The recent pastel one surprised me a bit, but price inclines like that are usually a result of two (or more) very wealthy users getting into a heated bidding war. The heat of the moment pulls you in and you just keep throwing down bids because you want to win. If it had just been shoved in the AH for 50kg/30mil and left there, I bet it would still be sitting there and collecting dust. 

With the new colors coming out soon, it's hard to say what G1s will go for in the future, though. My assumption is that the new color G1s will be worth a loooot, while older colors may drop out of popularity. Kind of like what happened during NoN, where it was impossible to sell anything that wasn't a Noc for like, 2 months afterwards.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hatched this because am impatient




I swear I've seen these colours somewhere



Kinda like how that looks


----------



## brutalitea

How should I gene this fella?






Should I go with

A) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or

B) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or 

C) something else?


----------



## ssvv227

Tae said:


> Just an update: the person who dropped 31m treasure for that Gen 1 pastel is now bidding for _another_ Gen 1 Halloween dragon (and kinda pastel-y) to be the first dragon's mate. Highest bid is 3.5m (by the 31m-er).
> 
> You can track that auction here
> 
> 
> I really want to ask this person how they make so much treasure.



i think the easiest is either to sell ks stuff or make a lot of $$ irl and buy gems and convert them to treasures lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't be. Combos like double whites are extremely sought after, and Ivory is a very nice tert, so the price was bound to go up on that one. The recent pastel one surprised me a bit, but price inclines like that are usually a result of two (or more) very wealthy users getting into a heated bidding war. The heat of the moment pulls you in and you just keep throwing down bids because you want to win. If it had just been shoved in the AH for 50kg/30mil and left there, I bet it would still be sitting there and collecting dust.
> 
> With the new colors coming out soon, it's hard to say what G1s will go for in the future, though. My assumption is that the new color G1s will be worth a loooot, while older colors may drop out of popularity. Kind of like what happened during NoN, where it was impossible to sell anything that wasn't a Noc for like, 2 months afterwards.



but at the same time i can see certain combos like double white, double obsidian, double sky etc. to just go through the roof. i'm having my eye on a double obsidian and am hoping that the seller would not consider 20kg not "good enough"

side rant: people respond to my pings =.= please don't claim an accent slot and drop off the face of the earth........


----------



## cheezyfries

omg i just looked at loddie's auction thread and someone offered a SPRITE SET for the dragon! someone tell me i'm just seeing things.. that's insane! i want a pastel gen 1, but i only have 1.5M treasure and 1k gems, which is nothing compared to what other users have *cries*


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> but at the same time i can see certain combos like double white, double obsidian, double sky etc. to just go through the roof. i'm having my eye on a double obsidian and am hoping that the seller would not consider 20kg not "good enough"
> 
> side rant: people respond to my pings =.= please don't claim an accent slot and drop off the face of the earth........



Oh, ahaha, I though you'd meant just standard XYZ or normal XXY G1s like Avocado or Royal. I'm sure there will always be G1 combos that are kind of timeless (XXY Obs and White yeaahh) and always expensive. 

Are you referring to the Obs/Obs/Steel in the AH right now? There was an Obs/Obs/Gold in the AH a whiiile back that I was drooling over so much. But 50kg is waaaay out of my budget forever. 


I'm also torn between thinking that doubles/old colors will drop in price in favor of new colors, or that doubles will rise in price because increased color wheel = harder to get a double. .-. No idea which is right.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAAA ALL OF MY JEALOUSY
> 
> Amazing AH find, congrats!
> 
> And those are pretty great Halloween hatches! The Mirror is actually pretty similar to one I got for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should keep him, he's really close to being XYX and he'll look like chocolate vanilla ice cream with the right genes. A sweet treat for a sweet-centric holiday.
> 
> It's good to see you again! : D



Ahh, your Halloween Gen 1 is adorable! SO MUCH CHOCOLATE! <3 
I really have no idea how to gene him, especially to make his colors pop?? But, he's last on my list to gene T.T I have way too many projects and I haven't dedicated as much time into FR as I used too ;/

I was really hesitate to purchase him, haha. I wasn't sure if i was seeing things or not??? I wasn't even expecting him to have a full set of stones. Super lucky!



cheezyfries said:


> wow, congrats on the find!! he has no unnamed offspring either, i can imagine that selling for a hell of a lot more. your noc is so adorable!



I didn't even notice that until you said that, ahhh yikes! Thanks!


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, ahaha, I though you'd meant just standard XYZ or normal XXY G1s like Avocado or Royal. I'm sure there will always be G1 combos that are kind of timeless (XXY Obs and White yeaahh) and always expensive.
> 
> Are you referring to the Obs/Obs/Steel in the AH right now? There was an Obs/Obs/Gold in the AH a whiiile back that I was drooling over so much. But 50kg is waaaay out of my budget forever.
> 
> 
> I'm also torn between thinking that doubles/old colors will drop in price in favor of new colors, or that doubles will rise in price because increased color wheel = harder to get a double. .-. No idea which is right.



not that one...he's a cutie but steel tert is not something i'd drop that much $$ on. i know that he has a 25kg offer on him though. curiously, he's been scattered 50+ times to achieve that combo, which makes me think if it'd more economical just to scatter till your heart's content lol i mean like...just a month ago, a xyx black/obs/black went for only 7 million. and not long ago, the triple ivory went for 35kg worth of sprites and gems. these recent auctions are just crazy @@


----------



## Peisinoe

Well. The chances of hatching triples and NICE doubles are super rare. People who have that kind of cash probably have everything in the game they want. So when you have all items you want. What else do you do with your money? 


I am 10000000% sure. Triple new colors doubles like pistachio/antique/pistachios. Aka nice pastels in new colors. Gothic pastels, eyeburners. 

Will go through the roof. 50kg easy for new triples doubles. 


Another reason why sales are slow now. Everyone is saving for impending new NoN and color wheel.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Totally forgot to come one and spend the rest of my festival currency AGAIN! I keep forgetting to do it, did the same thing last time, at least this time it was only like 70 or so, instead of the like hundreds I had last time... =[ Guess I'll just be able to buy more sooner next year.


----------



## brutalitea

When is NoN?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Tae said:


> When is NoN?



It's in December. I'm excited to see what happens that month.


----------



## brutalitea

Look at this Coatl I just bought! Gonna give him a computer related name. Right now he's the only Coatl in my lair. (he also looks cool with Poitox and Cherub/Peregrine)


----------



## Kiikay

I want a new breed plox 
lol I'll never stop saying this.


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> not that one...he's a cutie but steel tert is not something i'd drop that much $$ on. i know that he has a 25kg offer on him though. curiously, he's been scattered 50+ times to achieve that combo, which makes me think if it'd more economical just to scatter till your heart's content lol i mean like...just a month ago, a xyx black/obs/black went for only 7 million. and not long ago, the triple ivory went for 35kg worth of sprites and gems. these recent auctions are just crazy @@



I cannot even bring myself to scatter my oldie G1s for fear of wasting gems, and here people are scattering normal age G1s like crazy. xD; It totally paid off for them though. 

Prices like those past auctions (XYX and Triple) are a bit lower than I would expect, but the most recent one for the Pastel? It's so high and out of left field that I'm still convinced it's a produce of heat-of-the-moment bidding. Like an auction run by a friend of mine whose 4 digit went for 100kg worth of items/gems. At the time, recent auction trends had been around half that, but a few wealthy users wanted to throw down for it, sooo... Up went the price.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Ahh, your Halloween Gen 1 is adorable! SO MUCH CHOCOLATE! <3
> I really have no idea how to gene him, especially to make his colors pop?? But, he's last on my list to gene T.T I have way too many projects and I haven't dedicated as much time into FR as I used too ;/
> 
> I was really hesitate to purchase him, haha. I wasn't sure if i was seeing things or not??? I wasn't even expecting him to have a full set of stones. Super lucky!



Hmm, I guess it depends on what effect you want him to have? Cute and soft, or more bold. I feel you on the Too Many Projects, though. My chocolate girl is going to have to wait her turn since she's the newest to the lair.

Are you planning on keeping your new oldie or selling? : D Either way, he was a super lucky catch~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> I want a new breed plox
> lol I'll never stop saying this.



I'm hopeful for anything new. xD; I really loved the hype for NoN last year, and I really hope they're going to add something new to the mix this year to keep it exciting.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hope whatever flat dragon they teased about in whatever thing I saw going around comes out then. I can't remember what it was but someone took a screen shot of a clothing around the negative forms of where the dragons went and there was a dragon that didn't match that seems very low-down and "flat" like, so I hope we get to know what that is soon. ^u^


----------



## Alienfish

i hope they do more of a snake dragon without feet/arms/etc. that be awesomesauce.


----------



## FancyThat

Any new breed is exciting to me, can't wait for non .


----------



## Alienfish

TFW WHEN YOU FIND OLD DERGS BUT YO BROKE AAAAHHH


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay I got a shadow egg  I'm getting so impatient with the colour wheel expansion I might hatch it now


----------



## Alienfish

do it yo.

ugh i totes wish i had moar gems meow


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> do it yo.
> 
> ugh i totes wish i had moar gems meow



Alright let me hatch it real quick xD

Join mycena cave. People are buying gems 1:200 and gems are iind of easy to make there if you have time. There's also an event going on there Fie is buying the rewards for at the end

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got this /:


----------



## Alienfish

kinda like the colors :3

there are? nice nice. however i do need more treas as well so idk lel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> kinda like the colors :3
> 
> there are? nice nice. however i do need more treas as well so idk lel



The blue looks nice as a tert colour I guess

Yea you can do that to. The rate is like 16 treasure for 1 nugget and like 200K for one gem


----------



## Alienfish

ya could always gene it up i suppose :3

cool cool

also i need to stop viewing old dergs in ah aah xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol saw this 5 digit selling for 7k g. damn yo.

- - - Post Merge - - -







AYYY MANGOES

forund this 6 digit lady while browsing around

im obsessed send halp


----------



## Alienfish

-flops on chair-






:'D


----------



## VioletPrincess

My only 6 digit and I love her.


----------



## Alienfish

ayy that some pretty nice derg right there!


----------



## rosabelle

@Moko I see you found something to spend more treasure on! You got into buying old dragons 

---

Speaking of, found this guy is in the AH for 130kT in case anyone is interested.  2 year old 6-digit! He's also leveled to 7.





- - - Post Merge - - -

long as off spring list though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyBloom said:


> My only 6 digit and I love her.



I love her colors and apparel! She's beautiful!


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> -flops on chair-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :'D



Your latest acquired are pretty nice~

This girl caught my eye this morning as I was sifting through the AH, I have a soft spot for Imps:





This girl also, because cool ID:
http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=161919
ID 161919


There are actually a bunch of 5 digits in the AH right now as well, the most interesting (to me) of which is this guy:





5 digit Gen 1, eyeburner with matching eyes. 2500g. I'm... thinking about it. 

Also a pretty WC with nice genes for 7500g





- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyBloom said:


> My only 6 digit and I love her.



She's very beautiful. : D


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i saw those gems dergs hnnnng if i had the gems.

thanks xan


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> -flops on chair-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :'D



Love it , reminds me of my Halloween dragon Raven :3.

Also that 5 digit WC is awesome, I have a few 6 digit but no 5 yet. My hunt will have to wait until I expand though.


----------



## Alienfish

i have room but not the dough hhh :/

and thanks that pc has really nice colors. kinda of wanna get glimmer or underbelly on it though


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> i have room but not the dough hhh :/
> 
> and thanks that pc has really nice colors. kinda of wanna get glimmer or underbelly on it though



Blue glimmer is nice, would colour the pearl as well .


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i agree that would be nice imo  maybe someday


----------



## Xanarcah

A couple of G1 Christmas-colored dragons in the AH, in case anyone was starting their search early~


----------



## Alienfish

waah xmas already XD

hmm -goes grinding coli shizzmango-


----------



## Xanarcah

I've seen a big increase in people looking for them already. xD Because of cooldowns, if you plan to have an Imp, Noc, Coatl, or WC, you have to start early so it'll be RTB before it's too late to have a pair hatching a nest on Christmas.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah ive seen lots of xmas dergs around, some are really nice like those :3

might or might not get, i'll see. need to save up a ****ton of gems/treas atm xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I really hope staff/mods get the **** together for the Earth festival and doesn't make poop on like all the good entries and select what's "proper" and not. Ofc, earth is probably less restricted than Plague because it's not rot/blood but really the past two fest's been really bad.


----------



## Peisinoe

Everyone knows majority of the time the BEST entries don't make it. Bc gem sales for them


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, but Plague was just... wtf in my eyes. What's the point if you can't make it still *shrugs*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> Yeah, but Plague was just... wtf in my eyes. What's the point if you can't make it still *shrugs*



Yea I wasn't really interested in any of the plague skins and just ended up buying the entries I liked off the skin section. I was surprised there was only one mirror skin and 3 imp skins.

Tempted to buy that Christmas dragon but genes ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea I wasn't really interested in any of the plague skins and just ended up buying the entries I liked off the skin section. I was surprised there was only one mirror skin and 3 imp skins.
> 
> Tempted to buy that Christmas dragon but genes ;-;



yea i only bought some of the accents as i had dom discount and stuff. skins were just recolors imo of the basic textures.. wish they'd made actual good skins to make it o well.

also hm kinda wanting to train up a wind/arcane derg cause it'd be fun to try mages out.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> A couple of G1 Christmas-colored dragons in the AH, in case anyone was starting their search early~



wahh the first one's already gone  how do you find all these gen ones?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> wahh the first one's already gone  how do you find all these gen ones?



Auction House. xD; 


The first one was priced at 300g, I think? Colors were really great, nice and clean. I'm not surprised it's gone already. o:


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Auction House. xD;
> 
> 
> The first one was priced at 300g, I think? Colors were really great, nice and clean. I'm not surprised it's gone already. o:



ah that's not even that expensive! and i meant how do you filter through all the dragons in the AH to find gen 1s, low IDs, etc. haha


----------



## brutalitea

Would you consider him to be a Christmas dragon?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> ah that's not even that expensive! and i meant how do you filter through all the dragons in the AH to find gen 1s, low IDs, etc. haha



~ _Magic _~

No, but actually the AH sorts dragons by age. So finding those is just a matter of searching at the right time. I do AH sweeps for old dragons a few times a day, and sometimes I get lucky. 

Searching for G1s is a little harder, since there's no real defining feature about them that sets them apart from other, normal dragons. 

I usually search for them in the AH with a somewhat tedious method: I set the three genes to basic, and choose maybe 1 color I want to search for. Rose Primary, or something. Or a specific element, or whatever I'm looking for at the time. And then I sift through aalll the resulting dragons manually. 

Newly hatched G1s can only be starter breed or Nocs, so I skip over the ones that aren't. I skip anything with like, same seller for multiple dragons in a row (those are usually users selling a whole clutch of dragons), unless all the flights are different (because a whole nest will have the same element but people usually hatch different element eggs).

I miss any G1 that's been gened or breed changed with this method, but that's the limit, I guess. 

I also look at the prices to give me hints about maybe being G1 or not. Hatchlings in the 4-7k range are almost always just normal fodder. 10-14k is also usually unlikely unless it's really ugly, but then who wants to buy an ugly G1 anyway? Once you approach the 15-20k range, that's like starting point for G1s. Right around 40k+ is pretty promising; not nearly as many people put triple basic dragons up for 50k. The higher you go, the likelier it is to be G1.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> ~ _Magic _~
> 
> No, but actually the AH sorts dragons by age. So finding those is just a matter of searching at the right time. I do AH sweeps for old dragons a few times a day, and sometimes I get lucky.
> 
> Searching for G1s is a little harder, since there's no real defining feature about them that sets them apart from other, normal dragons.
> 
> I usually search for them in the AH with a somewhat tedious method: I set the three genes to basic, and choose maybe 1 color I want to search for. Rose Primary, or something. Or a specific element, or whatever I'm looking for at the time. And then I sift through aalll the resulting dragons manually.
> 
> Newly hatched G1s can only be starter breed or Nocs, so I skip over the ones that aren't. I skip anything with like, same seller for multiple dragons in a row (those are usually users selling a whole clutch of dragons), unless all the flights are different (because a whole nest will have the same element but people usually hatch different element eggs).
> 
> I miss any G1 that's been gened or breed changed with this method, but that's the limit, I guess.
> 
> I also look at the prices to give me hints about maybe being G1 or not. Hatchlings in the 4-7k range are almost always just normal fodder. 10-14k is also usually unlikely unless it's really ugly, but then who wants to buy an ugly G1 anyway? Once you approach the 15-20k range, that's like starting point for G1s. Right around 40k+ is pretty promising; not nearly as many people put triple basic dragons up for 50k. The higher you go, the likelier it is to be G1.



sounds like a tedious process XD i don't think i'd ever be up to try it, but i will definitely keep this in mind if i do!






still up for free if anyone wants her, just name before exalting and send a CR for 1 at cheezyfries!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> sounds like a tedious process XD i don't think i'd ever be up to try it, but i will definitely keep this in mind if i do!



This is why I have very little competition. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Would you consider him to be a Christmas dragon?



Sure, he looks Christmassy enough to me. o:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Rip



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155117



me tbh @ seafood


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Hellooooo
if anyone is interested i'm throwing an auction for some dragons with gijinkas i made for them c:





the thread can be found over here: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1631088

' v '


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Rip
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155117



i have a ton of meat if you haven't bought food ^^ finally reached level 25 haha now to reach level 25 in foraging!


----------



## Peisinoe

Pretty sure a Baldwin update will hit us soon. 

Heavy breathing*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> i have a ton of meat if you haven't bought food ^^ finally reached level 25 haha now to reach level 25 in foraging!



Ahh how much would you be willing to sell? I only have 20k atm but I can try to make more


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh how much would you be willing to sell? I only have 20k atm but I can try to make more



if you don't mind me sending you "scraps" (the amount i have left from a stack of 99) it's free! i have a ton of 5-6 point items i think, can probably get you 650 or so points? i can also just send you a couple of stacks of meat and you can pay me back when you have the treasure ^^


----------



## ssvv227

purple isn't even my favourite colour and yet i have 5 purple dragons in my lair ^^;; i love them all and can't get rid of any of them

the newest purple addition...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> if you don't mind me sending you "scraps" (the amount i have left from a stack of 99) it's free! i have a ton of 5-6 point items i think, can probably get you 650 or so points? i can also just send you a couple of stacks of meat and you can pay me back when you have the treasure ^^



Could you just send me like 100 meat points? I really just need seafood since my dragons eat that up xD. Would the 20K be enough for the 100 points?


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> purple isn't even my favourite colour and yet i have 5 purple dragons in my lair ^^;; i love them all and can't get rid of any of them
> 
> the newest purple addition...



_... I was looking at that dragon earlier this afternoon_

Purples and greys are lovely together. : D Congrats on your newest baby!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I just hatched four piepaint triple sky cuties, they look like adorable little cloud babies, and I was wondering what I should sell them for... they all have underbelly as well and are imps and nocs. I would post pics but I'll have to wait for after rollover, but when I figure out a price and have my person who gets first pick choose one I will be listing the rest of them and they'll be up for grabs!




(the only girl)


----------



## Alienfish

i hatched coatl, exalted two of them cause they were too random tbh. might keep one or two of the others idk yet :3

also yeah food i probs need to refill my stock as well ugh stop eating so much

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah rip everything food except plants lol.

and yeah most of the time people name g1 dergs "gen1" or such and as for old dergs they tend to be a bit pricey so most of the time you just find them xD and yeah it takes a lot but worth it tbh


----------



## Alienfish

-flops- found a couple of nice 6's cant decide though i want em all meow


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really want to find nice dragons for a few skins I bought but I can't find any that I think would look right... I wish I could just try it on before buying them and selling them...

Also I've been cursed with one eggers all week! Why is this happening to meeee?


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I just hatched four piepaint triple sky cuties, they look like adorable little cloud babies, and I was wondering what I should sell them for... they all have underbelly as well and are imps and nocs. I would post pics but I'll have to wait for after rollover, but when I figure out a price and have my person who gets first pick choose one I will be listing the rest of them and they'll be up for grabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the only girl)



Cute! Please let me know when you sell them :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Cute! Please let me know when you sell them :3.



Sure will, once I have my first come pick theirs!


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Could you just send me like 100 meat points? I really just need seafood since my dragons eat that up xD. Would the 20K be enough for the 100 points?



sure! i can send you 100 seafood points as well for 20k? (all of the points for 20k treasure)


----------



## Alienfish

got this one in the end..


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want to find nice dragons for a few skins I bought but I can't find any that I think would look right... I wish I could just try it on before buying them and selling them...
> 
> Also I've been cursed with one eggers all week! Why is this happening to meeee?



Try this site:

http://items.kanojo.de/index.php?

If you have the dragons' ID it's really easy. I hear you can use scry images as well, but I can't remember how that works right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> got this one in the end..



Reminds me of a Halloween dragon with those colors : D


----------



## Alienfish

yeah had a p low 6 digit as well so it was a nice find


----------



## Alienfish

btw anyone remember the stones for that mage build thing, possible with pictures if you can find it.

have a wind derg i might train for grinding and shizz.


----------



## cheezyfries

nice gen one christmas dragon i found! might pick it up, but idk if i have the funds to gene it haha


----------



## Alienfish

nice santa derg

tbh i have some gen 1/2 but im too poor to pick em genes up so i just adopt them mangoes


----------



## gnoixaim

Moko said:


> btw anyone remember the stones for that mage build thing, possible with pictures if you can find it.
> 
> have a wind derg i might train for grinding and shizz.



It's not specifically for a wind dragon, but you'd just have to replace the ice stone with something for wind. I forgot what the stone was called, sorry


Spoiler: Here you go












- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> -snip-
> nice gen one christmas dragon i found! might pick it up, but idk if i have the funds to gene it haha



rip, he's been bred ;/


----------



## Alienfish

ah thanks and yeah i get your point there no worries :3


----------



## Irarina

Wind mage for you: https://i.imgur.com/H3RDs1a.jpg


----------



## VioletPrincess

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I just hatched four piepaint triple sky cuties, they look like adorable little cloud babies, and I was wondering what I should sell them for... they all have underbelly as well and are imps and nocs. I would post pics but I'll have to wait for after rollover, but when I figure out a price and have my person who gets first pick choose one I will be listing the rest of them and they'll be up for grabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the only girl)



Please let me know when are going to sell I love the colours.


----------



## Kiikay

If you guys need Baldwin to brew the new genes you guys can use mine for free. 
Just send a message with the ingredients and I'll do it asap. Or I can help brew other things needed.  

I want to reach level 11 s00n and I don't need the new genes yet.


----------



## LethalLulu

I have a few xxy's I should sell O:
Idk what to price them at though >w<


----------



## LethalLulu

Also new color wheel!  I hatched all my eggs, and got no new colors.  Oh well.  Have no more treasure to buy any more eggs haha.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Also new color wheel!  I hatched all my eggs, and got no new colors.  Oh well.  Have no more treasure to buy any more eggs haha.



The new color wheel hasn't been released yet, though? They're still in the Showing Previews of Upcoming Colors stage.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> The new color wheel hasn't been released yet, though? They're still in the Showing Previews of Upcoming Colors stage.


OH DID I GOOF?
I saw it on Tumblr, and thought that meant it was out.  Oopsie xD

I'll get more eggs, so it's no biggee >w<


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> OH DID I GOOF?
> I saw it on Tumblr, and thought that meant it was out.  Oopsie xD
> 
> I'll get more eggs, so it's no biggee >w<



I just saw your new hatches and NICE you got an XYX Midnight. Midnight is definitely one of the better colors to have gotten. : D


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I just saw your new hatches and NICE you got an XYX Midnight. Midnight is definitely one of the better colors to have gotten. : D



Yah, I'm happy with that!  I actually just sold them.  I forgot I had an autobuy of 200k and probably could have gotten more.  I've had a garbage day, so it makes sense that the trend continues haha.
I mean, I can buy a new egg so not really complaining too much xD
I just feel silly >w<
Saving my next eggs for when the color wheel ACTUALLY comes out haha.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, I'm happy with that!  I actually just sold them.  I forgot I had an autobuy of 200k and probably could have gotten more.  I've had a garbage day, so it makes sense that the trend continues haha.
> I mean, I can buy a new egg so not really complaining too much xD
> I just feel silly >w<
> Saving my next eggs for when the color wheel ACTUALLY comes out haha.



Ooh, it sold already? o: 200k isn't tooo bad, so well done there!

I can't waaaait for the new colors release. o: *Saving eggs~*

Are you trying to hoard specific ones or just the cheapest ones?


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, it sold already? o: 200k isn't tooo bad, so well done there!
> 
> I can't waaaait for the new colors release. o: *Saving eggs~*
> 
> Are you trying to hoard specific ones or just the cheapest ones?


Yah, not at all ^^
If it was a triple color, or one of the ones from the latest color wheel, I would have changed it xD

Cheapest eggs haha


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, not at all ^^
> If it was a triple color, or one of the ones from the latest color wheel, I would have changed it xD
> 
> Cheapest eggs haha



Ice and Light eyes are most desirable/clash least on randomly generated dragons, so you may want to keep that in mind when you start buying more eggs.

On the other hand, if you get lucky and get a dragon whose eye color matches the rest of the dragon, that would be the dream~


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Ice and Light eyes are most desirable/clash least on randomly generated dragons, so you may want to keep that in mind when you start buying more eggs.
> 
> On the other hand, if you get lucky and get a dragon whose eye color matches the rest of the dragon, that would be the dream~


Hmm, I will keep that on mind for sure!
Thanks :3


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I just hatched four piepaint triple sky cuties, they look like adorable little cloud babies, and I was wondering what I should sell them for... they all have underbelly as well and are imps and nocs. I would post pics but I'll have to wait for after rollover, but when I figure out a price and have my person who gets first pick choose one I will be listing the rest of them and they'll be up for grabs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the only girl)



*raises hand* Also interested, male imps only.


----------



## Xanarcah

Harpys Roost is getting an update. o: looks like we're gonna need a new farming build. 

With this update, maybe there will be new bosses along soon as well?


----------



## Alienfish

harpy eh. hardly farm there nowadays but yeah coli needs updates the least

also jesus broke forum 24*7...


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Harpys Roost is getting an update. o: looks like we're gonna need a new farming build.
> 
> With this update, maybe there will be new bosses along soon as well?



Nice! I hope so, I'm still trying to get a few bosses, need to spend more time in the coli. For some reason I get battle stones and food drops rather than familiars lately.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> harpy eh. hardly farm there nowadays but yeah coli needs updates the least
> 
> also jesus broke forum 24*7...



It was weird, I wondered if it was a problem with my IP or something at first.


----------



## Alienfish

and thanks irarina as well :3

feels good levelling up again i guess aha...


----------



## Xanarcah

I really want to hire someone to level up more of my dragons, mostly so I can make new teams and try out new builds. .-. I could technically do it myself, but I'm so lazy about leveling now. D:


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I really want to hire someone to level up more of my dragons, mostly so I can make new teams and try out new builds. .-. I could technically do it myself, but I'm so lazy about leveling now. D:



this person has a great leveling service i think? only 70k if you've already leveled them up to 10 or so, which is pretty easy! it's only 50k if you give them stones and stuff, which i'll do when i get a mire dragon. does anyone have any pretty dragons with arcane eyes that they're selling?


----------



## LethalLulu

Woooh I have 3.5m treasure 
Gonna sell it allllll for tbt xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ahh! So I have two skybabies left, listed on the Ah for 35k each, two already sold, so if you're interested be sure to grab em!


----------



## LethalLulu

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Ahh! So I have two skybabies left, listed on the Ah for 35k each, two already sold, so if you're interested be sure to grab em!



I bought ooone <3
If you still had the female, I would've bought her now >w<
I had no money earlier ahh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also wanted to share these with you guys and gets some thoughts, since I couldn't get on TBT I decided to try to draw some derg faces and thought maybe I can sell them later on.



- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> I bought ooone <3
> If you still had the female, I would've bought her now >w<
> I had no money earlier ahh



Yeah the person I owed one picked the female before I listed the others. If anybody wants me to let them know the next time I breed them let me know and I'll add you to a ping list.


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also wanted to share these with you guys and gets some thoughts, since I couldn't get on TBT I decided to try to draw some derg faces and thought maybe I can sell them later on.
> View attachment 155335View attachment 155336View attachment 155337View attachment 155338View attachment 155339View attachment 155340


This is amazing Kaydee!  specially that colored snap!


----------



## LethalLulu

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah the person I owed one picked the female before I listed the others. If anybody wants me to let them know the next time I breed them let me know and I'll add you to a ping list.



Oh, yes, please!  I am LethalLulu on FR as well :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also wanted to share these with you guys and gets some thoughts, since I couldn't get on TBT I decided to try to draw some derg faces and thought maybe I can sell them later on.
> View attachment 155335View attachment 155336View attachment 155337View attachment 155338View attachment 155339View attachment 155340


I really like these! Please let me know if you  do decide to sell these for treasure


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> this person has a great leveling service i think? only 70k if you've already leveled them up to 10 or so, which is pretty easy! it's only 50k if you give them stones and stuff, which i'll do when i get a mire dragon. does anyone have any pretty dragons with arcane eyes that they're selling?



Ooh, that looks pretty nice. o: Seems pretty popular due to their pricing. I wonder how long the wait time for each dragon is. o: 

Thanks for the thread link!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also wanted to share these with you guys and gets some thoughts, since I couldn't get on TBT I decided to try to draw some derg faces and thought maybe I can sell them later on.
> View attachment 155335View attachment 155336View attachment 155337View attachment 155338View attachment 155339View attachment 155340



Those are really cuuute. : D Your colored example is really nice, I'm sure you could sell them on FR if you opened up a shop!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> This is amazing Kaydee!  specially that colored snap!





ObeseMudkipz said:


> I really like these! Please let me know if you  do decide to sell these for treasure





Xanarcah said:


> Those are really cuuute. : D Your colored example is really nice, I'm sure you could sell them on FR if you opened up a shop!



Thanks guys, I do plan to make a shop eventually once I get more breeds and work on how the different genes would look. I don't know how I would price them though! I've never looked much at other shops for treasure on there, maybe I should to find similar simple ones. I also want to fix the faes top fins, cause they don't seem quite right...


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah the person I owed one picked the female before I listed the others. If anybody wants me to let them know the next time I breed them let me know and I'll add you to a ping list.



Ping list please, male imps only.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Ping list please, male imps only.



What is your name on FR?


----------



## Alienfish

wow glad they added egg drops as a possibility for harpy.. the frequency of eggs is way too low here *stares*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I now have three one egger nests... >.< Why me?


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I now have three one egger nests... >.< Why me?



lol now you made me think of crying in a storm by emy jackson.

been gettin 4 and 2 mostly the past nests.. which is fun because most go exalt anyways lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> It was weird, I wondered if it was a problem with my IP or something at first.



they broke the site for everyone but works now, apparently it still worked if you were still logged in.


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> What is your name on FR?



Smoaking. Click Light Flight symbol in my sig for a link to my profile.


My Glimmer Fae pair one-egged me. UGH!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Smoaking. Click Light Flight symbol in my sig for a link to my profile.
> 
> 
> My Glimmer Fae pair one-egged me. UGH!



Awesome, put you on the list and will let you know when I have their next clutch ready. =] I've been having one eggers too! What's up with fr. =[

Also I have these jaw breakers if anybody is interested!











- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Random Dergs 4 Sale















(Triple Blood)


----------



## FancyThat

My koi grew up ^^, I found her an accent already








KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah the person I owed one picked the female before I listed the others. If anybody wants me to let them know the next time I breed them let me know and I'll add you to a ping list.



Please let me know the next time you breed , I'd love a noc or female imp. Also very cute drawings I'd totally buy some for bios :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> My koi grew up ^^, I found her an accent already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know the next time you breed , I'd love a noc or female imp. Also very cute drawings I'd totally buy some for bios :3.



The male noc is still in the AH for 35k if you want him, but I did add you to my list as well. ^u^


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The male noc is still in the AH for 35k if you want him, but I did add you to my list as well. ^u^



I would but I really need my last two spaces at the moment for next week, I don't mind waiting for the next batch :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I was getting tired of this girl who I wanted to be a permanent resident of my lair cause she has a good backstory that I haven't written yet XD But she was looking so ugly so I decided to get myself a little something and gene her up to something awesome that I will actually want to keep around!





This is how she used to look!


----------



## Alienfish

nice spoopy coatl, have a similar that is a pc :3


----------



## Alienfish

ahhh nice derg  i love that hat on shadow dergs!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ech when you need blue goo but you get like every other colors lmao


----------



## LethalLulu

Gen 1 dragons are so hard to sell ; w ; 
Rip


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Gen 1 dragons are so hard to sell ; w ;
> Rip



They really are. D: incidentally, that's why I tried to get out of the business a while back. It ended up being too much hassle for too little profit.


----------



## FancyThat

Is NoN going to be the same as last year or will there be a new breed/eggs/chests instead of Nocs? Also does anyone know if all the bears are coming back?

Really nice dragons above, awesome Halloween dragon and the cherub coatl looks great .


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> They really are. D: incidentally, that's why I tried to get out of the business a while back. It ended up being too much hassle for too little profit.



Yah, I might not do it anymore.  At least until these guys sell.  Depends if I sell my fr treasure for tbt or not.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Is NoN going to be the same as last year or will there be a new breed/eggs/chests instead of Nocs? Also does anyone know if all the bears are coming back?
> 
> Really nice dragons above, awesome Halloween dragon and the cherub coatl looks great .



As far as I know, there's been no info about other breeds or releases. All the bears should be coming back according to an announcement I read somewhere.


----------



## Alienfish

got the goo lol. alchemy oh you...


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> As far as I know, there's been no info about other breeds or releases. All the bears should be coming back according to an announcement I read somewhere.



Ah ok, I was wondering because I saw mention a while ago that we were supposed to get two more breeds in the future.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Ah ok, I was wondering because I saw mention a while ago that we were supposed to get two more breeds in the future.



I'm on my phone at the moment, so the best source I could find on short notice is here.

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1473403/2

Halfway down the page


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I'm on my phone at the moment, so the best source I could find on short notice is here.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1473403/2
> 
> Halfway down the page



Thanks I appreciate it , that ghost gene sounds interesting as well.


----------



## Alienfish

dat koi coatl accent hnngggg


----------



## LethalLulu

Wooouuuld it be worth it to breed for gen 2's?
I see that people like gen 2 dragons, so I might just gene my gen 1's and then breed them.
But I really need some advice.  I'm no good with this kind of thing OTL

These are all of my gen 1's for anyone who is willing to help.

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1

I might post a thread on FR asking for advice too haha.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Wooouuuld it be worth it to breed for gen 2's?
> I see that people like gen 2 dragons, so I might just gene my gen 1's and then breed them.
> But I really need some advice.  I'm no good with this kind of thing OTL
> 
> These are all of my gen 1's for anyone who is willing to help.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1625535/1
> 
> I might post a thread on FR asking for advice too haha.



I personally don't think it would be worth it to gene gen 1s just to breed for gen 2s to sell. The number of people who are looking for gen 2 dragons send kind of small to me. 

Here's a thread that's mostly about breeding gen 1s, but there are a lot of posts with opinions of buying gen 2s. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1623882


----------



## FancyThat

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my goodness shes gorgeous. that accent just. ITS AMAZING





Moko said:


> dat koi coatl accent hnngggg



Ty ^^, yeah the accent was a lucky AH find .


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I personally don't think it would be worth it to gene gen 1s just to breed for gen 2s to sell. The number of people who are looking for gen 2 dragons send kind of small to me.
> 
> Here's a thread that's mostly about breeding gen 1s, but there are a lot of posts with opinions of buying gen 2s.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1623882



Thanks, I will check it out.  I guess with this new information, I have no idea what to do with these gen 1's ; w ;


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Thanks, I will check it out.  I guess with this new information, I have no idea what to do with these gen 1's ; w ;



I still think you might have a better shot at generating interest for them if you posted some pretty scrys of them in your sales thread. To give people a taste of what they could be instead of what they are now.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I still think you might have a better shot at generating interest for them if you posted some pretty scrys of them in your sales thread. To give people a taste of what they could be instead of what they are now.



That's a good idea :3
I actually tried that, but couldn't pick good scries to post.  This is the kind of thing I'm awful at.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> That's a good idea :3
> I actually tried that, but couldn't pick good scries to post.  This is the kind of thing I'm awful at.



I can try to scry some for you when I get home in a few hours, if you'd like. o:


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I can try to scry some for you when I get home in a few hours, if you'd like. o:



That'd be cool :3
I scried some of them and got some pretty interesting combinations.  Nothing amazing, but not bad.


----------



## Naiad

Purchased this v pretty boy for 30k last night u v u
Tree dragons are exactly the reason why I don't have money at all tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I personally don't think it would be worth it to gene gen 1s just to breed for gen 2s to sell. The number of people who are looking for gen 2 dragons send kind of small to me.
> 
> Here's a thread that's mostly about breeding gen 1s, but there are a lot of posts with opinions of buying gen 2s.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1623882



Everyone's so cruel to bred G1s OTL
Breeding adds character imo (I'll admit that I steer away from Unnameds tbh)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm looking at the skin entries so far and so many have the word opal in it


----------



## ssvv227

someone please bar me from browsing the AH and the scry >.> !!! plus i don't need more permanbabies than the 3 i already have....

the scrys...


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> Purchased this v pretty boy for 30k last night u v u
> Tree dragons are exactly the reason why I don't have money at all tbh



Nice!



Spoiler: I know that feel...



































Occasionally I wonder what I'm doing in Plague with this forest in my lair... .-. The concept for tree dragons is just _so good_, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm looking at the skin entries so far and so many have the word opal in it



I'm hoping some of the gemstone entries win. o: There are a few accents/skins that I rather like so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> someone please bar me from browsing the AH and the scry >.> !!! plus i don't need more permanbabies than the 3 i already have....
> 
> the scrys...



Both are nice, but that Coatl... Adorable. 

Scrying Workshop? More like _Crying Workshop_. >.>


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my goodness that coatl looks like a cow (or, the nose coloring, anyway). my heart is dying


----------



## LethalLulu

Omg that is a beautiful baby


----------



## ssvv227

thanks everyone!! yes i am crying already. i am so weak against black and white combo.........my 3 other babies are obsidian piebald moo cows too.....


----------



## Xanarcah

Found some almost-twins in the AH~

They scry so so well. D:


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Found some almost-twins in the AH~
> 
> They scry so so well. D:



Ahhh so beautiful~  Shame they are both male ; w ;


----------



## cheezyfries

ahh i have a dilemna and my gut is telling me no, but idk *cries* the random dragon generator in the scrying workshop has struck again, i came upon a beautiful spiral baby and i found a verison on the AH:






with the colors that i wanted, i'd just need to gene it with glimmer and get it the youth scroll. the only issue is the eyes- while they're not bad, i love them with lightning eyes, they're just so beautiful! idk if i'll ever be able to find a dragon with the exact colors again, but idk whether or not like the eye color. what do y'all think?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Found some almost-twins in the AH~
> 
> They scry so so well. D:



if only one was male and the other female, their tert range is pretty close as well, that'd be a pretty perfect pair


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> Found some almost-twins in the AH~
> 
> They scry so so well. D:



*whispers* you need to buy them

I saw them and resisted so I can't be tempted again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> ahh i have a dilemna and my gut is telling me no, but idk *cries* the random dragon generator in the scrying workshop has struck again, i came upon a beautiful spiral baby and i found a verison on the AH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the colors that i wanted, i'd just need to gene it with glimmer and get it the youth scroll. the only issue is the eyes- while they're not bad, i love them with lightning eyes, they're just so beautiful! idk if i'll ever be able to find a dragon with the exact colors again, but idk whether or not like the eye color. what do y'all think?



i'd get him and breed for the colour combo and the eye colour that you want. you can't sell permanbabies on the AH nor exalt them so i'd be very careful in choosing the dragons that i make eternally youthful


----------



## cheezyfries

ssvv227 said:


> *whispers* you need to buy them
> 
> I saw them and resisted so I can't be tempted again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i'd get him and breed for the colour combo and the eye colour that you want. you can't sell permanbabies on the AH nor exalt them so i'd be very careful in choosing the dragons that i make eternally youthful



considering that he's only 10kt, i think i'll do that. now to figure out color combos and such haha, maybe when the color wheel comes out i'll want a whole new color combo for him! omg the stones from crystal pools used for swipp are at such a high price, 9k per is just insane O.O now i know where i'm grinding!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh wow finally got around to gene something


----------



## LethalLulu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow finally got around to gene something



Beautiful!


----------



## Alienfish

niiice.






hatched this bb today might keep it  (got another junk imp that i exalted tho lol)


----------



## cheezyfries

my babies finally hatched!









does anyone have any apparel ideas for casper? nothing i have really fits him >.<


----------



## Alienfish

omg i love that tree spiral hnnnngggg aahh


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> *whispers* you need to buy them
> 
> I saw them and resisted so I can't be tempted again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i'd get him and breed for the colour combo and the eye colour that you want. you can't sell permanbabies on the AH nor exalt them so i'd be very careful in choosing the dragons that i make eternally youthful



They can be traded away though, so there's always that if you suddenly don't want them anymore. Baby spirals are so cute though ~ I love how they're all coiled up around themselves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow finally got around to gene something



Ooh, he looks really nice! Definitely turned into a great eyeburner. o:


----------



## FancyThat

I need to stop buying accents but it's an addiction , some recent ones











Also I wanted to do a few Mass Effect dragons and I'm starting with Garrus below but I'm not sure about apparel. Any help would be appreciated .








ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh wow finally got around to gene something



So beautiful, I love eye burners :3.



Moko said:


> niiice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatched this bb today might keep it  (got another junk imp that i exalted tho lol)



That is so cute! I think coatls have the cutest baby art. Great colouring ^^.



cheezyfries said:


> my babies finally hatched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have any apparel ideas for casper? nothing i have really fits him >.<



Oh wow that spiral is gorgeous , fea is pretty as well ^^.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> my babies finally hatched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have any apparel ideas for casper? nothing i have really fits him >.<



Maybe some jewelry? Like the tiny teardrop stuff, just to add little bits of color to him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I need to stop buying accents but it's an addiction , some recent ones



Accents are totally worth it ~

Your dragons all look so good!


----------



## Alienfish

@fancy: thanks, i liked it too  surprised the first and second turned out to be that good matching


----------



## Shirohibiki

FancyThat said:


> I need to stop buying accents but it's an addiction , some recent ones



OH MY GOD THAT COATL ACCENT IS SO HOT. I NEED IT. th-the stockings.... -wipes brow-

that spiral is super cute too omg, and garrus looks great!! sadly im no good at apparel, but good luck!

just checked their thread and theyre not making any more of that causette accent. im so depressed


----------



## Alienfish

aah awesome coatls 

also finally level 4 alchemy earlier today.. going slowly but steadily..


----------



## rosabelle

Idk if anybody wants them but selling my nature and water flight reps:


Spoiler













Nature rep is a F Wildclaw tree dragon and water has same colors, breed and gender as the Tidelord.  They're 35kT or 50G at the AH feel free to send CR if you want them.


----------



## brutalitea

Selling a basic/basic/glimmer Fae for 12k on the AH. If no one buys him I'm just gonna toss him in the Coli then exalt. I really need to expand my lair, so I'm desperate for treasure.


----------



## Alienfish

nice fae, hope he gets bought  might buy depending on how much space i have :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

bought him, had more space than i thought and i liked the basic/glimmer contrast.


----------



## LethalLulu

After doing some gen 1 trading in the unbred gen 1 trade forum, I got one I think I will hold on to :3






Anyone bored and want to help me scry?  I can't get the hang of it, and can't make good looking scries.  I feel like this guy has some potential, though.  I like her.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I feel pretty bad taking 1000 gems for 1.5 million acnl bells

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> After doing some gen 1 trading in the unbred gen 1 trade forum, I got one I think I will hold on to :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone bored and want to help me scry?  I can't get the hang of it, and can't make good looking scries.  I feel like this guy has some potential, though.  I like her.



I'm petty bad at these but maybe ridgeback cherub/paint/circuit? The primary and tertiary look good


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I feel pretty bad taking 1000 gems for 1.5 million acnl bells



lol nice trade haha.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Moko said:


> lol nice trade haha.



Yea I originally offered 29 mil for 450 and then they told me to top at 1.5 and sent my 1000


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea I originally offered 29 mil for 450 and then they told me to top at 1.5 and sent my 1000



wow  holy cows.

i know i got a lot of gems for my apple way back but that beats it


----------



## LethalLulu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm petty bad at these but maybe ridgeback cherub/paint/circuit? The primary and tertiary look good



That actually looks really cool!
Lets see if this works






Edit - I don't know why I can't use the image when I scry.  It always breaks.  Bah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also have this gen 1 that I am scrying now c:


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I feel pretty bad taking 1000 gems for 1.5 million acnl bells



oh wow, the most i got was 150kt for 15m, which i think is standard but it's still so much for me XD someone was selling an unoriginal beau for 150k treasure which is crazy..


----------



## brutalitea

Moko said:


> nice fae, hope he gets bought  might buy depending on how much space i have :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> bought him, had more space than i thought and i liked the basic/glimmer contrast.



THANK YOU!


----------



## rosabelle

LethalLulu said:


> After doing some gen 1 trading in the unbred gen 1 trade forum, I got one I think I will hold on to :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone bored and want to help me scry?  I can't get the hang of it, and can't make good looking scries.  I feel like this guy has some potential, though.  I like her.



Are you keeping him or selling him? cause I think you're selling but I'm just confused now... Anyway, scryed some for you

Skydancer poison/peregrine/spines
Coatl cherub/peregrine/underbelly
Ridgeback cherub/facet/glimmer (expensive but navy makes nice glimmer  ooh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I feel pretty bad taking 1000 gems for 1.5 million acnl bells


Thats a nice trade  if only trading acnl bells wasn't so much work x__x


----------



## brutalitea

Live update includes.... encyclopedia update and pink silks.


----------



## Alienfish

hatchling for sale, send a cr with whatever they go for.


----------



## Alienfish

fr: hippieturt

@tae you're welcome


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ah I have enough for the prismatic silks bundle. Get or not? I thought there were pink silks already


----------



## rosabelle

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ah I have enough for the prismatic silks bundle. Get or not? I thought there were pink silks already



There are pink silks, they drop from Crystal Pools

Edit: Also, if you have a dragon for it, then go for it.  or sell it for treasure~


----------



## Lancelot

I havent checked this thread in ages ;u; Still dont have a level 25


----------



## Alienfish

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I havent checked this thread in ages ;u; Still dont have a level 25



they are kinda cheap unless you want to grind yourself :] or you can always borrow.

hi there btw :3


----------



## LethalLulu

rosabelle said:


> Are you keeping him or selling him? cause I think you're selling but I'm just confused now... Anyway, scryed some for you
> 
> Skydancer poison/peregrine/spines
> Coatl cherub/peregrine/underbelly
> Ridgeback cherub/facet/glimmer (expensive but navy makes nice glimmer  ooh)



I am selling my gen 1's haha.  I like having previews of cool scries, but I am awful at it.  I'm practicing though c:
Thanks so much for these!


----------



## Alienfish

meep, going to momma except for the cherub i think, i kinda liked that one :3


----------



## Xanarcah

I have this amazing urge to collect aalll the silks and layer them on my dragons. They look so niiiiice


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh god those prismatic silks are awful. though, its probably just alone that i find them terrible -- i think on the right dragons theyd look fantastic. just have to see some dragons with them xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*Cries* Look at my perfect little toxic baby! My first one! Now I hope I can find her a good home. >.< since my pair only gave me one egg. =[ (Selling for 100k in the AH since that's where the "pretty" toxins start...)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god those prismatic silks are awful. though, its probably just alone that i find them terrible -- i think on the right dragons theyd look fantastic. just have to see some dragons with them xD



I saw this dragon that has it on



Looks to bright tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I saw this dragon that has it on
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to bright tho



Taking all the Lisa Frank dergs to the NEXT LEVEL


----------



## brutalitea

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I saw this dragon that has it on
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to bright tho



THIS DRAGON IS AWESOME, except I don't like wildclaws.

Soon this pair will be RTB...


----------



## Xanarcah

I think the Prismatic Silks have their uses.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> I think the Prismatic Silks have their uses.



That looks really nice! Now I might have to get a set for my pretty white coat.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I think the Prismatic Silks have their uses.




Pretty pastel <3


----------



## Cailey

darnit, I went to make an account after hearing how fun this game was and the servers are full and they aren't accepting new users at this time uuuugh >.> .......


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> darnit, I went to make an account after hearing how fun this game was and the servers are full and they aren't accepting new users at this time uuuugh >.> .......



We usually post on here when there are openings over there so new users can join! They usually give us members a fair warning beforehand so we know that there will be a huge influx of activity.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I think the Prismatic Silks have their uses.



I love how they look against the white tones , I didn't like them much before but I might have to get a white imp now .

I picked up a treasure gene I needed the other day in the AH for 20k below market value, it wasn't the only one like that. Bless the people who sell them.


----------



## tamagotchi

me new gay babies








and i lowkey love female pearlcatchers


----------



## Alienfish

i want that rose accent. meow.


----------



## zeoli

Hey guys, just really started to play FR and I blame SV for teaching me how to play B)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got the skin !



How should I decorate her?


----------



## Shirohibiki

wait.... did they tone down the prismatic silks' colors..? those were DEFINITELY brighter and more prominent before. o_o what happened? they look so much better toned down.


----------



## Cailey

well if a slot opens please let me know ~


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> wait.... did they tone down the prismatic silks' colors..? those were DEFINITELY brighter and more prominent before. o_o what happened? they look so much better toned down.



oh yes they were, at least in the announcement o.o


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> wait.... did they tone down the prismatic silks' colors..? those were DEFINITELY brighter and more prominent before. o_o what happened? they look so much better toned down.



I believe they're toned down because of the layering of the silks. I think?? I don't have the prismatic silks yet ;/


----------



## Alienfish

i prefer bright rather than pastel still nice shixx tho


----------



## Alienfish

^that frog coatl hnnnnggg

ahh fair enough xan :3


----------



## LethalLulu

Wow those rainbow dragons are beautiful.  I should get some like those haha.


----------



## LethalLulu

I got some sprites!  Lightning, water, and earth.  My familiar collection is so strong now B)
Edit - now ice, too!  Ahh <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone know artists who make a bunch of skincents? I know EisenDragoon does but anyone else?


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoa, i had no idea. the muted look is 100% better, hate the flashy look. (which is funny bc i love flashy) ANYWAY ty for letting me know that about silks! thats pretty cool <:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ^that frog coatl hnnnnggg





LethalLulu said:


> Wow those rainbow dragons are beautiful.  I should get some like those haha.



Right though? The new silks do SO MUCH for eyeburners, it's awesome. They also pair really well with the guises. : D 



LethalLulu said:


> I got some sprites!  Lightning, water, and earth.  My familiar collection is so strong now B)
> Edit - now ice, too!  Ahh <3



NICE! That's really awesome! Are you planning on keeping them to collect or are you selling them? 



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone know artists who make a bunch of skincents? I know EisenDragoon does but anyone else?



Spikulec has been making a bunch since they opened up shop. They also do incredibly detailed, darkly themed art like Eisen does, if that's the look you like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> whoa, i had no idea. the muted look is 100% better, hate the flashy look. (which is funny bc i love flashy) ANYWAY ty for letting me know that about silks! thats pretty cool <:



No problem! I think both ways can be useful, depending on the dragon, so it's nice that so much versatility can come out of a single set of items. 

I really want to see Pink layered with some of the other colors. : D Just gotta wait til more people have a set of them and experiment with them...

The big downside to layering silks is that you need a looooot of apparel slots to do it. To double layer a full set, you'd need 16 slots just for them.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> NICE! That's really awesome! Are you planning on keeping them to collect or are you selling them?



Selling them for tbt :3


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Selling them for tbt :3



Good luck selling them! : D They're some of the cutest/most sought after items in the game, I imagine you'll have a fair amount of interest for them.


----------



## brutalitea

I sold my other Glimmer Fae for 25k. And after rollover when his mum is done sitting on a nest, I'm gonna sell her too (though probs for less bc she doesn't look as nice). Already got a replacement female fae. This pair is just for breeding for treasure lol. The range w/ new mom + old dad is better, imo.


----------



## ssvv227

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone know artists who make a bunch of skincents? I know EisenDragoon does but anyone else?



do you have a look or theme that you have in mind? skincents on average are harder to sell but everyone does some from time to time


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just bought this hawt gen one for 400k 




What should I rename him? And what breed should I change him to?
- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> do you have a look or theme that you have in mind? skincents on average are harder to sell but everyone does some from time to time



Pretty much anything like Eisendragoon but I'm imterested in mostly anything


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Uhm so now I need to open all the slots ever on this girl... she is my oldest dragon that I have (even though she's only one year) and she's supposed to be a blind seer, and now these silks man... they're gunna make me broke.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I need to get back to my poor starving dragons haha, have some beauties hatched from some weeks ago with my beautiful Nocturne and Imperial; have to decide whether to sell or keep xD It's such a difficult choice since not sure who would be good for later breeding : P I also need to earn some more treasure through my new dergs so I have some treasure to purchase any new skins for the upcoming festival : O I can't seem to stay away from new skins haha xD


----------



## ssvv227

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pretty much anything like Eisendragoon but I'm imterested in mostly anything



there's also this one
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1564824

Kaljaia also does a fair bit of skincent but most of them are armors
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1232916/1

i also have a copy of this for 800g if you're interested
http://items.kanojo.de/?item=14312

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't forget to add yourself to the pinglist for skincent too  good luck
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DmpTgbQOcIxOyphJ0-NUz-l_D2v_CgbkCPxV3cJnlRY/edit?pli=1#gid=1871783284


----------



## LethalLulu

Hatched a bunch more gen 1's >w<
Hopefully I can sell some~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just bought this hawt gen one for 400k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I rename him? And what breed should I change him to?



Worth B)
Also no good with names, or I'd suggest some >w<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LethalLulu said:


> Hatched a bunch more gen 1's >w<
> Hopefully I can sell some~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Worth B)
> Also no good with names, or I'd suggest some >w<


What colours are they? Might be interested

Too bad that and the silks made me poor af


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got these two Halloween dergs for sale in the AH for 10k each


----------



## brutalitea

I am 31,287 treasure away from being able to expand my lair

I have 2 dragons (both glimmer fae) on the AH for 10k each. 

_IF_ those sell, only need 11,287 more treasure after that in order to expand. 

*crosses fingers the dergs get bought*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> I am 31,287 treasure away from being able to expand my lair
> 
> I have 2 dragons (both glimmer fae) on the AH for 10k each.
> 
> _IF_ those sell, only need 11,287 more treasure after that in order to expand.
> 
> *crosses fingers the dergs get bought*



Bought one of them, not sure what I am going to do with her yet, but she reminded me of a trickster XD


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> I am 31,287 treasure away from being able to expand my lair
> 
> I have 2 dragons (both glimmer fae) on the AH for 10k each.
> 
> _IF_ those sell, only need 11,287 more treasure after that in order to expand.
> 
> *crosses fingers the dergs get bought*



so nice aaah but i don't have room, crap:/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Dear Flight Rising,

PLEASE let me get one of the giant jewel turts. I have fought long and hard and killed turt after turt and have gotten exactly ZERO turts. I will trade you every single edible turt and gem I got from the friggin' bastards to have just ONE GIANT TURT. Especially the purple turt, my heart longs for it... Please for the love of all things holy!

Sincerly,
The Turt Burglar Who Can't Even Burgle ONE Lousy Turt...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Dear Flight Rising,
> 
> PLEASE let me get one of the giant jewel turts. I have fought long and hard and killed turt after turt and have gotten exactly ZERO turts. I will trade you every single edible turt and gem I got from the friggin' bastards to have just ONE GIANT TURT. Especially the purple turt, my heart longs for it... Please for the love of all things holy!
> 
> Sincerly,
> The Turt Burglar Who Can't Even Burgle ONE Lousy Turt...



yeah i want those too. but then i never gotten a boss familiar drop ever :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> yeah i want those too. but then i never gotten a boss familiar drop ever :/



Yeah, neither have I... bosses just don't wanna some home with me I guess. =[


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, neither have I... bosses just don't wanna some home with me I guess. =[



ikrrr like stop ditching us :[


----------



## Alienfish

-flops-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trying to find outfits/accents for everyone on my first page but I am very conflicted on how to go about finding the right ones! Any suggestions of things that would look good would be very helpful! Here they are!


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> -flops-



Why are you so good with finding 6-digits omg :O



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Trying to find outfits/accents for everyone on my first page but I am very conflicted on how to go about finding the right ones! Any suggestions of things that would look good would be very helpful! Here they are!



I'm no good with accents buuut you can try looking here? You can just search up accents for certain breeds and you'll find all of them there. 8) I also use that site when I make mock ups for my gen 1s its pretty fun! Hehe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

rosabelle said:


> I'm no good with accents buuut you can try looking here? You can just search up accents for certain breeds and you'll find all of them there. 8) I also use that site when I make mock ups for my gen 1s its pretty fun! Hehe


*cries* That site makes me hate everything ever because most of them are impossible to get your claws on... but it does give me ideas, I only want accents for the really important dergs though, the rest just need clothes that work well with them


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cries* That site makes me hate everything ever because most of them are impossible to get your claws on... but it does give me ideas, I only want accents for the really important dergs though, the rest just need clothes that work well with them



It also has newly printed accents on there so some are not as impossible. ;D Good luck though! I hope you find the perfect accent for your dragons! Hmm, I'll try check out later and see if I can suggest some apparel.


----------



## Alienfish

@ rosabelle

saving up the ref gems and buying whenever i have 4-500 of them i guess. trick is to search for species-gender and put in a certain amount of range for the treas/gems you want to spend on it and look up everyone that is two years or older.

- - - Post Merge - - -

you can also randomly come across them normal way and with treas as well if you have the effort to do it


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> -flops-



Nice , and a pure gen two. I have two six digit pure gen two dragons myself, I just need a five digit.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Nice , and a pure gen two. I have two six digit pure gen two dragons myself, I just need a five digit.



5 digit would be awesome indeed, they are hella expensive if you find them though or you get lucky..


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> 5 digit would be awesome indeed, they are hella expensive if you find them though or you get lucky..



Yeah, it's on my to get list. I think I'll get the last sprites I'm missing first (fire and light) I'm on the ping list for five digits so I keep an eye on sales.

I'd probably have bought everything by now but artists keep bankrupting me with accents .


----------



## Alienfish

I wish I could afford those lmao. 

There's a ping for that? coooooolll.


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> I wish I could afford those lmao.
> 
> There's a ping for that? coooooolll.



Oh yeah, I'll try and find the link. For six and low seven digits as well, I actually got an unbred pure gen two six digit pearlcatcher quite cheap from one of those ping lists, think it was called old dragon collectors.


----------



## Xanarcah

Speaking of 5 digits...

I just bid 500k in an auction for one. 5 mins later the highest bid is 5.5kg. 

So much for that.

That just about sums up the old dragon collector's life. .-.


----------



## FancyThat

Here you go http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1162110 :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Speaking of 5 digits...
> 
> I just bid 500k in an auction for one. 5 mins later the highest bid is 5.5kg.
> 
> So much for that.
> 
> That just about sums up the old dragon collector's life. .-.



 that sucks sorry.


----------



## Xanarcah

I should have expected it, really, there was a lot of interest in the ic thread. XD; 

If you're on the pinglist, it was that gorgeous g1 WC auction that just went up.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I should have expected it, really, there was a lot of interest in the ic thread. XD;
> 
> If you're on the pinglist, it was that gorgeous g1 WC auction that just went up.



Ohh ok, the one with the cool torn wing accent? If not I'll go recheck my pings.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks 

@xan thst sucks hard indeed :c


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Ohh ok, the one with the cool torn wing accent? If not I'll go recheck my pings.



Yeah, that one. o: amazing colors and only two offspring. So nice.


----------



## Xanarcah

Double post whoops


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, that one. o: amazing colors and only two offspring. So nice.



Oh that was stunning, loved the colours. I bet it sells at a crazy high price.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Oh that was stunning, loved the colours. I bet it sells at a crazy high price.



Someone mentioned 10kg worth of being interested in the ic thread, I think, so if a couple people decide to throw down for it, it'll probably get that high.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Someone mentioned 10kg worth of being interested in the ic thread, I think, so if a couple people decide to throw down for it, it'll probably get that high.



holy shizz.
well found a couple of nice 6 digits now to decide haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -






-flops-


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> holy shizz.
> well found a couple of nice 6 digits now to decide haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -flops-



Unbred 6 digit, nice!

Sky primary is always awesome too. Congrats on your new finds!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i found a few others but yeah they were hella bred so yush :3 thank you


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What does eggs discared mean?


----------



## brutalitea

Expanded my lair! 

Left me with 88 treasure. I exalted Glimmer Fae baby Finch (since Fae is exalting bonus) and sold two Skydancer babies and a Snapper adult (is there a dom battle going on? adult prices are high-ish). 

Now I have a grand total of... 18,207 treasure.



Just tossed this pair into my nesting grounds







they banged enough to make 3 eggs. huzzah.


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What does eggs discared mean?



A long time ago, if you didn't incubate your eggs every day, some would rot and you'd have to discard them. The feature has since been removed from the site.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Expanded my lair!
> 
> Left me with 88 treasure. I exalted Glimmer Fae baby Finch (since Fae is exalting bonus) and sold two Skydancer babies and a Snapper adult (is there a dom battle going on? adult prices are high-ish).
> 
> Now I have a grand total of... 18,207 treasure.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tossed this pair into my nesting grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they banged enough to make 3 eggs. huzzah.



Nice! And yeah, Arcane and Wind are battling it out this week. I'm happily making money off of them ~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> A long time ago, if you didn't incubate your eggs every day, some would rot and you'd have to discard them. The feature has since been removed from the site.


Would the eggs look different when they rot? My eggs would already be rotten since I've had them on a nest for more then 3 months xD


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Would the eggs look different when they rot? My eggs would already be rotten since I've had them on a nest for more then 3 months xD



Yep, check this out!

http://jasperrising.tumblr.com/post/74428201915/wow-the-dead-eggs-images-from-back-when-egg-rot


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Yep, check this out!
> 
> http://jasperrising.tumblr.com/post/74428201915/wow-the-dead-eggs-images-from-back-when-egg-rot



I wis this still existed  I like how the fire egg looks like in the nest


----------



## Peisinoe

That 5 digit wc was sold for $30. Cry i shouldve jumpt for it

;-;


----------



## Kiikay

new accent o:


----------



## brutalitea

Kiikay said:


> new accent o:



Wow that's amazing!

After rollover I'm going to get rid of






Mostly because I hate that coal basic (waiting until after roll-over just to see what tomorrow exalting bonuses are)

Her replacement:






I have such a weakness for triple Rose dragons. I already have a triple Rose male Skydancer.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Wow that's amazing!
> 
> After rollover I'm going to get rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly because I hate that coal basic (waiting until after roll-over just to see what tomorrow exalting bonuses are)
> 
> Her replacement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have such a weakness for triple Rose dragons. I already have a triple Rose male Skydancer.



I will never stop loving triples... I've always enjoyed them. I don't have as many as I used to, but I do still really like them.


Also I totally remember having discarded eggs, they made me so sad! I am both sad and happy they took the feature away, cause it made it more realistic but now it's nice that if you want to take a day off it's ok.


----------



## brutalitea

Alright, replaced SD has been tossed onto the AH for 10k. Hopefully someone will notice she's level 3 and will want her.

Also tossed my Pie/Paint spiral pair into the nesting grounds and they banged enough to make 3 eggs. 3 pairs in the NG, 3 eggs each. I'm so pleased. Much better than one egg, two egg nests I've been getting for a while.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got these three precious cherub babies and I'm super happy with their outcome! Perfect little shadow babies!










All up in the AH for 100k each, might lower if someone on here is interested!


----------



## Alienfish

got this one today if anyone's interested, send cr with some treas and it's yours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> That 5 digit wc was sold for $30. Cry i shouldve jumpt for it
> 
> ;-;



the actual heck...


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got these three precious cherub babies and I'm super happy with their outcome! Perfect little shadow babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All up in the AH for 100k each, might lower if someone on here is interested!



Gorgeous babies , I love the purple one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> new accent o:



Nice , really suits that imp as well.


----------



## Irarina

By the end of the week, please Mire gives me a Wartoad. I spend wayyyyyyyyy too much time there nowadays.


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> By the end of the week, please Mire gives me a Wartoad. I spend wayyyyyyyyy too much time there nowadays.



i want like all the turts but nooo


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I realize this may be a stupid question but if you hatch a Nocturne egg what color eyes does it have?


----------



## gnoixaim

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I realize this may be a stupid question but if you hatch a Nocturne egg what color eyes does it have?



It's random.


----------



## Alienfish

got this for like 35k lel.






and wasted some g on this bc nice colors.


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> got this for like 35k lel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wasted some g on this bc nice colors.



Oooh those look sick!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks i kinda want to change the tundra to fae as well, i'll see though


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> thanks i kinda want to change the tundra to fae as well, i'll see though



I love fae's so much.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I love fae's so much.



me too fae is the wae <3


----------



## cheezyfries

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got these three precious cherub babies and I'm super happy with their outcome! Perfect little shadow babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All up in the AH for 100k each, might lower if someone on here is interested!


omg those would make some gorgeous perma-babies! i might get one, could i get a ping next time they breed? thank you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i'm running low on tbt (art expense wise) haha so if anyone is wiling to shell out tbt for certain things on FR, let me know ^^


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> me too fae is the wae <3



hahaha


----------



## ssvv227

my next money grabbing scheme...

well...i'm not sure if this will make me a lot of money but it's fun to draw *v* the introduction of cherub sort of made me start to look at ridgies as possible residents in my lair


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cheezyfries said:


> omg those would make some gorgeous perma-babies! i might get one, could i get a ping next time they breed? thank you c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i'm running low on tbt (art expense wise) haha so if anyone is wiling to shell out tbt for certain things on FR, let me know ^^



Sure thing, and they are pretty cute babies!


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm is FR messing for anyone else? I checked that "is ___ down" thing from google but it said it was up and running...

- - - Post Merge - - -

think it worked now but it's slow and laggy af...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sweet nibs got a diamond ring! It'll go nice with my 2 rubies and my emerald ring. =] I swear I collect so much stuff on here... like I am p.sure I will never get rid of them...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sweet nibs got a diamond ring! It'll go nice with my 2 rubies and my emerald ring. =] I swear I collect so much stuff on here... like I am p.sure I will never get rid of them...



i kinda wanna do that but since im poor asf i need to sell most ahah grats though


----------



## cheezyfries

ssvv227 said:


> my next money grabbing scheme...
> 
> well...i'm not sure if this will make me a lot of money but it's fun to draw *v* the introduction of cherub sort of made me start to look at ridgies as possible residents in my lair



omg that's so pretty, i'm sure you'll grab tons of money haha! i would totally get one if i had a pretty ridgeback!


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sweet nibs got a diamond ring! It'll go nice with my 2 rubies and my emerald ring. =] I swear I collect so much stuff on here... like I am p.sure I will never get rid of them...



Nice, the jewellery items are so cute 

New additions to my lair today, I need to stop buying more but so many fabulous dragons and accents out there







I really have an addiction to green toned WC's






- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> my next money grabbing scheme...
> 
> well...i'm not sure if this will make me a lot of money but it's fun to draw *v* the introduction of cherub sort of made me start to look at ridgies as possible residents in my lair



That is awesome, such a cool accent.


----------



## Xanarcah

The birb.

The birb goes on the nose. o:


----------



## Peisinoe

Dom is your best friend guys. Seriously.


----------



## Irarina

Peisinoe said:


> Dom is your best friend guys. Seriously.



 GRATZ!


----------



## LethalLulu

Would these dragons be considered pastel?


----------



## Xanarcah

"Official" Pastel colors are the ones found on this wheel:

http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/...sing/Pastel Perfections/color_zps44d3071b.png

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Dom is your best friend guys. Seriously.



Making money from Dom is amazing ~


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> "Official" Pastel colors are the ones found on this wheel:
> 
> Making money from Dom is amazing ~



TIL
Thanks :3


----------



## brutalitea

How do you make money from dom? Selling adult dergs?



Xanarcah said:


> The birb.
> 
> The birb goes on the nose. o:



THAT SKIN!


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> How do you make money from dom? Selling adult dergs?
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SKIN!



A lot of flights have a Merc corps. You sign up for it. Then train some fodder and throw on AH. You can price higher than buying threads.

I've been sellling adults level 5s for 13-15k the past few days


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> The birb.
> 
> The birb goes on the nose. o:



dat skin doe


----------



## rosabelle

YOOO Registration window! 

http://flightrising.tumblr.com/post/133203315055/we-are-happy-to-announce-that-flight-rising-will


----------



## Damniel

rosabelle said:


> YOOO Registration window!
> 
> http://flightrising.tumblr.com/post/133203315055/we-are-happy-to-announce-that-flight-rising-will


YEAAAHHH!!! So excited!


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> How do you make money from dom? Selling adult dergs?
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SKIN!



Yeah, selling trained or even untrained adults is great profit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> dat skin doe



Yesss I love this skin. It's one of my favorite festival skins. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> YOOO Registration window!
> 
> http://flightrising.tumblr.com/post/133203315055/we-are-happy-to-announce-that-flight-rising-will



Oh wow, it's about time. o: anyone remember when the last one was?

Time to save all my battlestones to sell ~


----------



## cheezyfries

yayy reg window!! hopefully all that wanted to join see it  time to start preparing things to give to new sparks! i love how reg windows are usually when lightning pushes XD


----------



## FancyThat

Yay new players :3



Xanarcah said:


> Oh wow, it's about time. o: anyone remember when the last one was?
> 
> Time to save all my battlestones to sell ~



I think it was July, was quite a while ago.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> yayy reg window!! hopefully all that wanted to join see it  time to start preparing things to give to new sparks! i love how reg windows are usually when lightning pushes XD



XD is Lightning pushing again? I remember right after I joined, it was Plague's big battle with Lightning. I think that was the Nov reg window, actually. People were worried that Plague and Lightning newbies wouldn't be welcomed properly because everyone would be too caught up in exalting everything that moved that week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Yay new players :3
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was July, was quite a while ago.



Oh wow, yeah, that really was a while ago. o:


----------



## LethalLulu

REGISTRATION WINDOW HYYYYYYYPE
My best bud can finally join <3


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> XD is Lightning pushing again? I remember right after I joined, it was Plague's big battle with Lightning. I think that was the Nov reg window, actually. People were worried that Plague and Lightning newbies wouldn't be welcomed properly because everyone would be too caught up in exalting everything that moved that week.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, yeah, that really was a while ago. o:



yeah, it's called "bolstering under earth" XD i have a feeling it's going to be a very low-key push, nobody's really talked about it in the forums iirc. we're always pushing/conquesting when newbies come in, i think there was even a betting pool for our lightning vs wind conquest! but yeah, i think there was a reg window the week before thundercrack (when we were pushing)? oh well, now i'm excited- the market will probably skyrocket due to the influx of lots of newbies!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also cyan is going to make some GORGEOUS poison/toxic eyeburners oh my gosh! i can't wait for the new colors to come out!


----------



## Alienfish

ayy sweet, thought last were in august might be wrong tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ya i hope plague push soon i need to clean out my lair ;w;


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> yeah, it's called "bolstering under earth" XD i have a feeling it's going to be a very low-key push, nobody's really talked about it in the forums iirc. we're always pushing/conquesting when newbies come in, i think there was even a betting pool for our lightning vs wind conquest! but yeah, i think there was a reg window the week before thundercrack (when we were pushing)? oh well, now i'm excited- the market will probably skyrocket due to the influx of lots of newbies!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also cyan is going to make some GORGEOUS poison/toxic eyeburners oh my gosh! i can't wait for the new colors to come out!



Maybe you guys will end up fighting ice for second? Anyway, good luck with the push!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ayy sweet, thought last were in august might be wrong tho.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also ya i hope plague push soon i need to clean out my lair ;w;



Yeah, I looked it up before I sent out vms just to be sure. And you could always send them to the AH for lots of money tonight? It's the final few hours of the arcane vs wind fight tonight, fodder prices are gonna go higher I bet.

If you're waiting for a Plague push, we're doing profit pushes only until Feb when our next conquest is.


----------



## Alienfish

ah, thanks. figured as earth is coming up and december is possible only notn anyways :3


----------



## Peisinoe

cute hatchies!!
15% off for tbt people

first pic are glims; 150k
second pic 30k
third pic;; wc is 25k;; coatl is 30k (that coatl is so cute )

here is my lair http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, selling trained or even untrained adults is great profit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss I love this skin. It's one of my favorite festival skins. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, it's about time. o: anyone remember when the last one was?
> 
> Time to save all my battlestones to sell ~



The last window was in August. I joined in July and there was only one reg window after I joined (until now)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yess spent my 3000 gems on what I was wanting. Can't wait for it to come in a few days


----------



## ssvv227

not the double obs gen one that i was originally eyeing but i'm going to happy that i at least have a double obs *v* so many gorgeous gen one auctions lately

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> cute hatchies!!
> 15% off for tbt people
> 
> first pic are glims; 150k
> second pic 30k
> third pic;; wc is 25k;; coatl is 30k (that coatl is so cute )
> 
> here is my lair http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061



i am also dying over the spring girl too! she is so pretty! but i need to restrain myself from splurges >.>


----------



## Naiad

kisses money
Dom battles are great for profit tbh 
(heads up to everyone that Merc threads are pretty sweet for raking in $$ until this battle ends!)


----------



## cheezyfries

Naiad said:


> kisses money
> Dom battles are great for profit tbh
> (heads up to everyone that Merc threads are pretty sweet for raking in $$ until this battle ends!)



i know, lightning has orders of like 400 dragonsn at 20k+ each O.O i wish i wasn't as busy/ more dom-oriented, i could be ranking in serious money.


----------



## Shirohibiki

does ice happen to have one of those merc threads? i couldnt find it @_@ but im also really...dense about the forums and never know where to find anything lol. really wish there were dominance separate boards for both inflight and regular :I



Naiad said:


> kisses money
> Dom battles are great for profit tbh
> (heads up to everyone that Merc threads are pretty sweet for raking in $$ until this battle ends!)



i bow to ur moneymaking skills (and everyone elses here who is good at making money)


----------



## Shirohibiki

double post why


----------



## Naiad

Congrats to Wind flight!!!
Good job, Arcane! It was suuuuper close holy crap


----------



## Xanarcah

CLOSEST BATTLE I'VE EVER SEEN WOW GUYS

CONGRATS TO WIND AND ARCANE!



Also thanks for all the money, Wind, my vault appreciates it~


----------



## brutalitea

Naiad said:


> kisses money
> Dom battles are great for profit tbh
> (heads up to everyone that Merc threads are pretty sweet for raking in $$ until this battle ends!)



I haven't found any Merc threads, where are they? I only have 12,510 treasure...


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> does ice happen to have one of those merc threads? i couldnt find it @_@ but im also really...dense about the forums and never know where to find anything lol. really wish there were dominance separate boards for both inflight and regular :I
> 
> 
> 
> i bow to ur moneymaking skills (and everyone elses here who is good at making money)



I heard Ice has a Merc thread, I thiiink this is it? Doesn't look like much going on there though. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> I haven't found any Merc threads, where are they? I only have 12,510 treasure...



You're in Light, so this one would be yours~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bless Dom battles, I made 650k in an evening. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

r i p me omfg figures ice's would be inactive
holy **** gz xan :'D and gz to wind/arcane~


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> Bless Dom battles, I made 650k in an evening. <3



congrats to your hull lol i didn't even realize that there's a dom and just ended up throwing 2 lvl 1 adults on the ah for 12k T each haha too lazy to level them


----------



## rosabelle

850k++ in one day I am crying. Bless this dom battle :')


----------



## FancyThat

Congrats to Wind! That was an intense battle, BotB rematch next year .


----------



## Alienfish

-flop-


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> congrats to your hull lol i didn't even realize that there's a dom and just ended up throwing 2 lvl 1 adults on the ah for 12k T each haha too lazy to level them



Thanks, haha. : D 

I was sniping 4 and 5 day hatchlings to age and sell for most of the week, but the last day just became so good for training I couldn't stay away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> 850k++ in one day I am crying. Bless this dom battle :')



Excellent! Any plans for the money? : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> -flop-



Really nice find. o: great colors and a WC to boot!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah im obsessed with 6digits meow.. haha. thanks!

might change his tert to something nice black, probs glimmer or something that's be nice


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks, haha. : D
> Excellent! Any plans for the money? : D


I... will probably buy one gen 1 for an accent I bought and another gen 1 if I win the auction OR gene my other bday dragon OR just keep it in my vault so I'm not broke :')

What about you? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yeah im obsessed with 6digits meow.. haha. thanks!
> 
> might change his tert to something nice black, probs glimmer or something that's be nice



Congrats on your growing collection!


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle: thanks

also nice dough amounts wish i could save but.. old dergs ;W;


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I... will probably buy one gen 1 for an accent I bought and another gen 1 if I win the auction OR gene my other bday dragon OR just keep it in my vault so I'm not broke :')
> 
> What about you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your growing collection!



So many choices ~

Mine's going towards the next festival. Gotta meet skin and item goals. It seems like all I do is save for festivals.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> rosabelle: thanks
> 
> also nice dough amounts wish i could save but.. old dergs ;W;



You could consider old dragons to be saving up, in a way, investing in dragons instead of in items. It's not like there will ever be more low digit dragons than there are now.


----------



## Alienfish

I can't say something against that though, and so true. I'm glad I found 6-digit ones so cheap though considering what those and 5's go for...


----------



## ssvv227

i think people are starting to liquidate their lair as in make room for the new colour release?

but anyways i found an accent for the purple charcoal gen one that i snatched off the ah the other day. now i just need to gene him up and bc; but for this accent, i accidentally traded away my copy of one of my accents......


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> I can't say something against that though, and so true. I'm glad I found 6-digit ones so cheap though considering what those and 5's go for...



How much have you been getting your 6 digits for, if you don't mind me asking?

I'm really glad I jumped on buying some of my 5 digit g1s a while back, there's one user looking for the exact specifications mine have and offering 25kg and not getting any offers for weeks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> i think people are starting to liquidate their lair as in make room for the new colour release?
> 
> but anyways i found an accent for the purple charcoal gen one that i snatched off the ah the other day. now i just need to gene him up and bc; but for this accent, i accidentally traded away my copy of one of my accents......



This is probably true. I'm still amazed at the number of people doing mass hatchings every couple days with the current egg prices, though. o: instead of waiting for the new colors release.  

And that accent will go really well with the eyes! Looks great ~


----------



## Alienfish

ahhh that coatl accent is so awesome *w*.. hope you get another


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> So many choices ~
> 
> Mine's going towards the next festival. Gotta meet skin and item goals. It seems like all I do is save for festivals.



Actually that too. Haha and yea, I know the feeling! Every time I have something saved up, it always ends up for the fest.  Hopefully they're good investments in the future


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> I heard Ice has a Merc thread, I thiiink this is it? Doesn't look like much going on there though. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You're in Light, so this one would be yours~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Bless Dom battles, I made 650k in an evening. <3



Sankyuu very much.



EDIT:

Just noticed that the 2 of the 3 exalting bonuses for today (Nov 16) are Pearlcatcher and Cherub. And I just hatched 3 Pearlcatcher babies, all with Cherub. LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> Sankyuu very much.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just noticed that the 2 of the 3 exalting bonuses for today (Nov 16) are Pearlcatcher and Cherub. And I just hatched 3 Pearlcatcher babies, all with Cherub. LOL.



Haha, yeah sometimes you are lucky 

also tfw when yu need to waste your daily gathering on food. o well im way too poor to not to anyways. ugh


----------



## Alienfish

-flop-

- - - Post Merge - - -

also @Xan it varies, I paid 100k-120k treas for one of them, rest I bought with gems and it varies from 300+ to 500 g depending on the ones I bought.


----------



## Alienfish

old dergs <3

lel i so need to purge/sell dergs lmao


----------



## brutalitea

Moko said:


> Haha, yeah sometimes you are lucky
> 
> also tfw when yu need to waste your daily gathering on food. o well im way too poor to not to anyways. ugh



yeah. too bad I'm keeping them for the next Dom battle, whenever that is.


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> yeah. too bad I'm keeping them for the next Dom battle, whenever that is.



ya.. mostly into old dergs atm since there are too many accents and shizz i want anyways.


----------



## Alienfish

well if anyone want to buy my dergs except for my 25/levelled/6digits let me know lel.


----------



## Naiad

Alraune got her new accent today I'm super excited ~~​


----------



## brutalitea

My Ridgeback pair had 3 eggs! Yay  Once they hatch, I will fodder them and their parents. That's 16 fodder in total in my lair right now.


----------



## Sap88

OMG Finally registrations! Can't wait! I've been stalking this thread, and I WANT TO PLAY!!!!! XD


----------



## rosabelle

Sap88 said:


> OMG Finally registrations! Can't wait! I've been stalking this thread, and I WANT TO PLAY!!!!! XD



Niiice  what flight are you planning to pick when you join?


----------



## Sap88

rosabelle said:


> Niiice  what flight are you planning to pick when you join?



I don't know much about it XD. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## rosabelle

Sap88 said:


> I don't know much about it XD. Do you have any suggestions?



There's this guide that can help you with details about flights.


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Alraune got her new accent today I'm super excited ~~​




aaaahhhhh so beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish

got this bb today for 150k treas :'D


----------



## brutalitea

Nice!

BTW, if anyone wants any of the dragons on the third page of my lair after Tesla, let me know. I do want to keep one of the Cherub/Peregrine Pearlcatchers, but I haven't decided which.


----------



## rosabelle

I love the coli right now


----------



## Romaki

Hey Flight Risers! (?)
I still have a Flight Rising account, but I'm not interested in playing anymore.
Here's the account(I hope), 3 battle dragon and 63 gems included.
Unnamed Dragons are free, for the rest I'm just looking for TBT on here.

I won't check this board, so please pm me if you're interested. c:


----------



## LilD

Thank you for the open registration tip, I've been wanting to play


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I need to know what I should name my new pretty lady! I got her because she matched this accent and because she's shadow, but I have no idea what to name her now!


----------



## Miharu

Finally decided to breed my dragons! <3 I'm super excited to see the hatchlings! Just one more day! cx One of my pairs laid 4 eggs ahaha!


----------



## Alienfish

hypehypehype 

also if anyone registers today feel free to write me (HippieTurt) in the ref box 

or add me as a friend if you want


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> hypehypehype
> 
> also if anyone registers today feel free to write me (HippieTurt) in the ref box
> 
> or add me as a friend if you want



SAME! Need more friends on there too. =[ I hardly talk to anyone outside of the forums there... shame.


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle said:


> I love the coli right now


ahhh what the heck you lucker  where ya grind?


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> ahhh what the heck you lucker  where ya grind?



Forgotten Cave! Trying to get those familiars that just won't drop. >.>


----------



## Alienfish

rosabelle said:


> Forgotten Cave! Trying to get those familiars that just won't drop. >.>



ahh right they updated that trash zone so might give it a go later  thx!


----------



## cheezyfries

welcome new players!! feel free to recommend me as cheezyfries and add me as a friend c:


----------



## Alienfish

Blah I so need to go through all my dergs again tbh I'm tempted to only keep my battle dergs and those with low digits lmao but then i have a bunch of familiars i dont really wanna sell.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Blah I so need to go through all my dergs again tbh I'm tempted to only keep my battle dergs and those with low digits lmao but then i have a bunch of familiars i dont really wanna sell.



then save all your familiars? I'm glad I'm not obsessed with the old dergs X.X I would be such a broke turt, as if I'm not already.


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> Blah I so need to go through all my dergs again tbh I'm tempted to only keep my battle dergs and those with low digits lmao but then i have a bunch of familiars i dont really wanna sell.



What Kaydee said. Also you can switch them around once you've awakened them. 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> then save all your familiars? I'm glad I'm not obsessed with the old dergs X.X I would be such a broke turt, as if I'm not already.



But there's always apparel 8'D haha or you can try gen ones~


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> then save all your familiars? I'm glad I'm not obsessed with the old dergs X.X I would be such a broke turt, as if I'm not already.



yea ikr i will probably do that and switch around so i can get chests and stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ill keep my progren cause it has rly good gene colors but yeah will probs clear out most others. if anyone wants to buy dergs that is not levelled or 6 digits lmk


----------



## LilD

I just registered, new player here 
Im a bit overwhelmed!


----------



## Alienfish

welcome to FR 

it's not too hard once you learn but feel free to ask people here and they/i will try to help!

as i said before feel free to put me in ref box or add me (HippieTurt)


----------



## rosabelle

Nyx81 said:


> I just registered, new player here
> Im a bit overwhelmed!



Yooo, welcome to flight rising!


----------



## inkling

I registered!  I'm so happy for some reason...and now im sad :/


----------



## Alienfish

welcome! 

aw why, that site is awesome. feel free to ask here or post in your flight's forum or the general FR discussion over there.

Also, sneezes and boogers to people that possible joined plague


----------



## Xanarcah

Welcome to Flight Rising, all new players! : D


----------



## Alienfish

ok this is probably like dumbest question ever but do you add stat points after or before stoning.. cant remember cause i haven't stoned in forever uwu


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ok this is probably like dumbest question ever but do you add stat points after or before stoning.. cant remember cause i haven't stoned in forever uwu



I add mine afterwards, because adding the stones gives points for you to spend; you can't spend them before. Also, I'm dead afraid I'll mess up on a tinctured dragon if I forget how many points Berserkers give. Or if I have +1 stats for Dom or something.


----------



## Alienfish

Ah, thank you kindly 

Also almost done cleaning out dergs. Might keep a few nonoldies as well because I wanna keep some fae and others but yea lots of em got booted..


----------



## Llust

just out of curiosity, how long is the incabuate cool down for the eggs?


----------



## inkling

Thanks for the welcome! So I guess there's not much to do on my first day? I bred my dragons. Is there anything else I need to know thats not so obvious?


----------



## Xanarcah

mimihime said:


> just out of curiosity, how long is the incabuate cool down for the eggs?



Nests take 5 days to hatch (you can incubate the nest on the first day you put the parents on). 

It seems like a long time, as does the breeding cooldown on individual dragons, but after you accumulate a bunch of pairs, you'll be able to have nests hatching just about every day with no space for all the babies. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> Thanks for the welcome! So I guess there's not much to do on my first day? I bred my dragons. Is there anything else I need to know thats not so obvious?



If you haven't done so already, drop by your Flight's Sales Forum (it's on the right hand column list of forum boards, titled [Your Flight Name] Sales, right beneath Skins and Accents), and check out what kind of freebies older players are giving away. : D Pick up a few dragons and items that you like.  

My advice is to get together a team of 3 adult dragons and hit the Coliseum to start leveling them up. Having a team of level 25 dragons is absolutely indispensable, especially since a Coliseum-heavy event is coming up soon, starting Sunday. 

My favorite leveling guide is HERE, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah also, about free dragons, don't ask if you're gonna exalt and/or let them rot, a lot of people doesn't like that. I never asked for free dergs when i joined mostly because I can be indecisive asf about some and I'd rather have people wanting them for real having them.

I got some welcome gifts still from some kind peeps so yea :3


----------



## gnoixaim

Just quoting this since Rockbreaker's Ceremony is coming up : ) 
so you don't have to write it again Xan, lmao



Xanarcah said:


> *OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*
> 
> *Overview On How Festivals Work*
> 
> Each Flight has their own elemental festival during the last week of a designated month. July is Lightning's month, with the *Thundercrack Carnivale*!
> 
> During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for exclusive festival apparel and familiars at the Festive Favors booth. You can either *fight in the coliseum for the currency* (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), or *find it by gathering in the same region as the festival*. This festival is Lightning's, so use your gathering turns in Lightning and fight Lightning monsters! : D Lightning's currency is the *Charged Sprocket*.
> 
> This festival, the best farming locations look like they'll be the *Arena*, *Golem Workshop*, and *Forgotten Cave*.
> 
> The Festive Favors booth sells 1 Flight Emblem, 1 Familiar, 1 Themed Apparel that is part of a set, and 1 Unique Apparel item specific to that flight festival. They cost between 35 and 65 currency each.
> 
> The *Emblems and Crowns (this year's themed apparel) will cycle* back in the future and be obtainable again, but the *Apparel worth 65 currency and the Familiar will retire*, never to be released again.
> 
> 
> 
> There will also be *6 skins* and *6 accents* for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're *35k each*, but you can get them for cheaper (*29,750*) by having someone from Lightning buy them for you. We have a few TBTers in Lightning here, so I encourage people to ask them to buy skins/accents with the discount. Don't forget to leave your buyer a little tip!
> 
> Skins and accents are difficult to snipe from the Marketplace on the first few days of the festival. Around the middle of the week they're much easier to buy since the rush has died down. On the every last day, especially as it gets closer and closer to rollover, the Marketplace will turn into a mad frenzy of people trying to buy their skins and accents last minute. So *buy your skins and accents during the middle of the week* and save yourself the stress.
> 
> In the Coliseum and also via Digging, you can find 6 different chests, each containing one of the accents/skins. Don't open them. D: They're usually worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth, especially around the end of the week, because of their value as a collectible item.
> 
> *HERE is a magnificent guide to which coliseum venues are best to farm in for festival currency!* It's not fully up to date right now because no one is sure which chests will drop from which monsters until the festival actually starts, but check back on it on Sunday and it should be more or less complete by then!
> 
> Festivals run from *Sunday at 12:30AM server time until Saturday at rollover (midnight server time)*. So remember to use up all your festival currency and buy the skins and accents you want before then!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ways To Profit From Festivals*
> 
> *-* *Sell your currency early in the week.* Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. *At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for around 2k each*, sometimes more in the very early morning on Sunday. It _usually_ drops around the middle of the week and *ends up around 500-600t each at the end*. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. *I usually find around 1 currency for every minute spent farming in the coliseum*, so that ends up being 60/hour. *Imagine 60k+ per hour in profits. *
> 
> *-* *Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later.* They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time for them to go up in value, but it's a good investment.
> 
> *-* *Buy extra apparel and familiars from the Festive Favors shop.* Even if you don't like them, they will be retired and retired items have a strong tendency to go up in value over time.
> 
> *-* *Sell your Coli drops.* After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities, especially now that Alchemy has bumped up the prices on so many formerly cheap items. Food sells for around 20t per point on the forums (not per food item, per point), and much higher than that in stacks in the AH.
> 
> *-* *Train fodder dragons* to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not?
> 
> *-* *Keep an eye on the prices of festival chests.* There are occasionally one or two chests that are somehow rarer than the rest, and are worth more because of this. On the last day or two of the festival, they will often skyrocket in price because collectors who haven't found them yet are desperate to complete their collections and buy them.
> 
> *-* *Trade festival currency for other retired items.* During festivals, the Item Sales board is full of people willing to trade their old, retired items for festival currency. It's a once a month chance to be able to work through some of your wishlist items for something that drops in the coliseum pretty regularly, so take advantage of it if there's something you've been wanting! Try to secure a trade in the early part of the week before the value of the currency goes down in order to get a better deal for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!
> I'm serious, walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Quick Links*
> 
> - Festival Coliseum Guide
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514/1
> 
> Haven't finished leveling a team yet?
> - Culex's Guide
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
> - Kiena's Guide - Which also has info on mage/healer builds that might be handy for farming in the Golem Workshop
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/937136
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Is it REEEAAALLLY worth it to buy extra Festive Favors items to sell later?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Check out the Golem Gauntlet from last year. It was the Thundercrack Festivale's apparel item from 2014, and was sold for 65 festival currency. It's sitting at a cool 970k, lowest in the AH at the time of this writing.
> 
> If it's easy to earn 65 currency in an hour or so, you can consider that 970k for an hour's worth of work back them. An hour's worth of work back then is worth waaay more than an hour's worth of work right now. Essentially you're letting time push the value up for you, and it's the easiest way to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Is is a better idea to buy one more festival item or save my currency to sell for next year?
> 
> 
> 
> Get another item, for sure.
> 
> Let's say you have 65 currency, and the decision to save it or buy another piece of apparel. If festival currency goes for around 2k the morning of the first festival day, you can expect to get roughly 130k for 65 currency.
> 
> On the other hand, last year's apparel item, the Golem Gauntlet, is now worth over 900k. The Electrified Sash (worth 30 or 35 currency last year) is sitting around 275k.
> 
> So go get another item. It'll probably be worth more than any currency you have left over by next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't like the Coliseum, can I still get Festive Favors stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can! I usually find around 130 or so festival currency in a week's worth of Gathering, which is aaaalmost enough to get one of each Festive Favors item, minus the Emblem, which I personally never see the need to buy. You can buy festival currency from other users in order to make up the rest of the amount you need/want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why should I ask someone in the festival's flight to buy skins for me?
> 
> 
> 
> They have a discount of over 5k per skin/accent. A full set of all 12 skins/accents costs 420k without the discount, but only 357k with the discount. That's 63k per set. You could get two more skins for that much.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Ah, thank you kindly
> 
> Also almost done cleaning out dergs. Might keep a few nonoldies as well because I wanna keep some fae and others but yea lots of em got booted..



Ooh, nice! I bet you've got tons of lair space now. xD

Are you planning on doing anything with your oldies, like geneing them up or training them or something? 

I recently got this guy:





because I somehow decided that I wanted to replace some of my normal dragons with Low ID/G1 versions. .-. He'll look like this when I'm done with him:


----------



## Alienfish

Maybe train them, currently training Lyoko to be a mage.. and put on the crapton of apparel/skins i got free meow haha.

And yeah I sure do and a lil more treas x))

jfc nice pc.. and it'll look smashin after all that gene up n stuff


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Just quoting this since Rockbreaker's Ceremony is coming up : )
> so you don't have to write it again Xan, lmao



You are actually the best and I love you <3


I should probably give the guide an overhaul anyway thouuugh, since it's all July info. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

Yush that some good guides right up there 

Also yeah talking about Earth, I hope they shaped up on skins/accents selections.. so i can spend even more treas or not


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Maybe train them, currently training Lyoko to be a mage.. and put on the crapton of apparel/skins i got free meow haha.
> 
> And yeah I sure do and a lil more treas x))
> 
> jfc nice pc.. and it'll look smashin after all that gene up n stuff



Ooh, nice. o: 

Yeah, he's going to look a little gothier than the original, but I kind of like the change. Gives him a little contrast from his prettyboy image. xD; The black gembond looks less like petals, though, so that's a con. I'm going to wait to gene him up, just in case I change my mind agaaaiiin. 



Spoiler:  Comparison!







vs




All the apparel will move over too, but I couldn't preview that in.


----------



## Alienfish

pretty boys (and girls) ftw!


i get the picture that looks soo goood


----------



## Llust

//back with another question
someone sent me dragons via pm and i accepted them but i dont see them in my lair o: are they supposed to show up there or are they for a different purpose?


----------



## Xanarcah

mimihime said:


> //back with another question
> someone sent me dragons via pm and i accepted them but i dont see them in my lair o: are they supposed to show up there or are they for a different purpose?



Dragons don't get sent via PM, so maybe they were just asking if you'd like them and showed them to you in a PM?

Dragons are transferred around through a system called Crossroads, CR for short. You can check HERE if you've got any requests pending! : D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can I see new members progens  (The dragon you first get and are allowed to choose the primary and secondary colour)


----------



## Cailey

just made an acc<3


----------



## Alienfish

welcome to fr 

also did anyone join plague? just a bit curious cause thats my current flight


----------



## Xanarcah

kittycaffeine said:


> just made an acc<3



Welcome to FR! : D


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> Nests take 5 days to hatch (you can incubate the nest on the first day you put the parents on).
> 
> It seems like a long time, as does the breeding cooldown on individual dragons, but after you accumulate a bunch of pairs, you'll be able to have nests hatching just about every day with no space for all the babies. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, drop by your Flight's Sales Forum (it's on the right hand column list of forum boards, titled [Your Flight Name] Sales, right beneath Skins and Accents), and check out what kind of freebies older players are giving away. : D Pick up a few dragons and items that you like.
> 
> My advice is to get together a team of 3 adult dragons and hit the Coliseum to start leveling them up. Having a team of level 25 dragons is absolutely indispensable, especially since a Coliseum-heavy event is coming up soon, starting Sunday.
> 
> My favorite leveling guide is HERE, I can't recommend it enough.



Awesome. This has been very helpful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> welcome to fr
> 
> also did anyone join plague? just a bit curious cause thats my current flight



Nah, I was torn between arcane and water but I joined water in the end.


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> Nah, I was torn between arcane and water but I joined water in the end.



Water's a pretty awesome Flight, from what I hear. : D We have a few TBTers in Water. 

If you're still looking for things to get started on, try transmuting all the junk from the Coliseum loot drops at Baldwin's Bubbling Brew. It'll be pretty important/useful to raise your alchemy level and stash up materials for this in the future.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah water has really cool aesthetics on the world map and good if you like blue eyes!

reminds me i need to grind coli for shizz...


----------



## Ruto

Moko said:


> welcome to fr
> 
> also did anyone join plague? just a bit curious cause thats my current flight



I did 
All the people in plague are super nice so far so I'm glad I joined that flight, I was gonna chose lightning but the red eyes looked better haha


----------



## Alienfish

Ruto said:


> I did
> All the people in plague are super nice so far so I'm glad I joined that flight, I was gonna chose lightning but the red eyes looked better haha



-sneeze- i hope you'll enjoy your time 

yeah i love the red eyes too, reason why i switched to pleg, nature was my original flight


----------



## Xanarcah

Ruto said:


> I did
> All the people in plague are super nice so far so I'm glad I joined that flight, I was gonna chose lightning but the red eyes looked better haha



YESSS PLAGUE FLIGHT BEST FLIGHT

WELCOME GERM

What is your username so I can shower you in welcoming presents? : D


----------



## Alienfish

more or less done cleaning for now, might actually be a bit less lazy and sell the cherub/per ones if i feel like it x))

- - - Post Merge - - -

PLEG ALWAYS

ya feel free to add me too, just got a buncha shizz to probably no use so if you want apparels or fams lmk your name there!


----------



## Cailey

i joined shadow ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

kittycaffeine said:


> i joined shadow ^^



: D Shadow sounded pretty awesome too when I was first choosing my Flight. I almost joined, actually. I hear they have lots of games and cookie dragons, hopefully you enjoy it there~


----------



## Alienfish

kittycaffeine said:


> i joined shadow ^^



nice nice  hope you'll enjoy your stay 

brb dressing up my fancy dergs af


----------



## Ruto

So many nice people :'D
My username is Ryllae, feel free to throw whatever stuff ya don't need at me <;


----------



## Alienfish

ayy mango sweet things coming your way soon (gotta give you the welcome turt)


----------



## FancyThat

Welcome to all new players ^^


----------



## lucitine

Woo! Registered and passed out last night.
I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing xD


----------



## Alienfish

aaaahhh yesss  -flops on dergs-


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Hello everyone!
So I just made an account on FR (username is Orii and I chose the Wind flight for now) and I have absolutely no idea what to do.
Could someone please tell me how to get dragons? ..Or pretty much how the site works in general?


----------



## inkling

So I got 3 freebies..2 of which are adults that I can battl with plus the 2 I started out with. The thing is the coliseum doesn't seem to want to load


----------



## Alienfish

welcome to fr! you should get two dergs when you first join, the first one you can choose the basic gene colors on and the second you get is a random starter breed colored derg.  feel free to check out your flight's forum, they have stuff and dergs to give out to new member(although dont ask for dergs if you're unsure you gonna keep it).

you can level up dergs(cant rec. this too much); fight in the coli, dress them up with skins and apparel etc. 

you can get dragons from the auction house or by digging/scavenging/coli battle that gives you eggs you can hatch or sell.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> So I got 3 freebies..2 of which are adults that I can battl with plus the 2 I started out with. The thing is the coliseum doesn't seem to want to load



did you try changing the socket (from account setting, click on arrow to the right of user name > settings > faire game socket > alternate) to alternate, sometimes that work. or try refreshing and stuff)

also a general tip if you use several internets/computers or share it with someone, you should write on your profile you do that or they might ban you.


----------



## inkling

Okay that seemed to work. And I have my own computer so I should be fine.


----------



## Alienfish

ah, good 

yeah it was mostly for everyone in the thread cause some people got banned for it :3


----------



## gnoixaim

Here are some helpful links/guides:
N00b guide - how to breed dragons, use AH, eye colors/etc. Very nice step by step's with screenshots
Helpful links and tools -  more detailed version of links for specific questions

I recommend reading/playing around with all the links on the left hand side.


----------



## Alienfish

great now coli started flashing outta nowhere..

- - - Post Merge - - -

bleh safe mode didn't help oh well..


----------



## brutalitea

Moko said:


> aaaahhh yesss  -flops on dergs-



Pretty!

Looking forward to getting these dergs out of my lair...


----------



## Peisinoe

Second page in this thread. Xan has all her info!!


----------



## Miharu

I can't wait until the new color wheel comes out! ; v ; I am always so tempted to hatch eggs ahaha


----------



## LethalLulu

Miharu said:


> I can't wait until the new color wheel comes out! ; v ; I am always so tempted to hatch eggs ahaha



Same here miharu <3
12 eggus


----------



## tumut

made my first dragon today


----------



## Shirohibiki

welcome to all the new members! i hope you guys have fun  

tbh so jealous of u cleaning ur lair moko, i have such a hard time doing that... 88 dragons and dont think i can get rid of most of them I: i know ill have to tho.... for new colors esp


----------



## LethalLulu

Shirohibiki said:


> welcome to all the new members! i hope you guys have fun
> 
> tbh so jealous of u cleaning ur lair moko, i have such a hard time doing that... 88 dragons and dont think i can get rid of most of them I: i know ill have to tho.... for new colors esp



I have 90 and I feel the same way ; w ;
AND IT COSTS SO MUCH TO UPGRADE YOUR LAIR
asdfghjkl;'


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It came!!!! 




Should I leave her or add something? I was maybe thinking the flat fins but I dunno

- - - Post Merge - - -

They only joined a few hours ago 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193995

They probably bought the 100$ gems


----------



## Miharu

LethalLulu said:


> Same here miharu <3
> 12 eggus


Omg so many eggs!!! XD Hahaha I only have 1 atm!! Hoping I can get more during scavenging! But so far not much luck!! ; v; 



Lixx said:


> made my first dragon today


OHH Looking great!!! <3 Welcome to FR!  



ObeseMudkipz said:


> It came!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I leave her or add something? I was maybe thinking the flat fins but I dunno
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They only joined a few hours ago
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193995
> 
> They probably bought the 100$ gems


THAT LOOKS AMAZING AHHH I feel like you could probably add something, but I really don't know what. But even without anything, she looks stunning!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I think I've become addicted to Shock Switch..
I survived for 32 minutes first try on normal omg


----------



## brutalitea

Anyone have a sky blue wing silks they're willing to sell to me? AH lowest price is 35k. Ew.


----------



## LethalLulu

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I think I've become addicted to Shock Switch..
> I survived for 32 minutes first try on normal omg



Do easy, you make the most with the least effort.  Like 10k treasure in 10-15 minutes.  

Also for anyone who is interested in buying treasure, I changed all my conversion rates to 30k for 100 tbt ^^


----------



## Miharu

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I think I've become addicted to Shock Switch..
> I survived for 32 minutes first try on normal omg


Hahah it's definitely fun to play! XD But does get tiring after playing everyday! XD And omg nice!!!



Tae said:


> Anyone have a sky blue wing silks they're willing to sell to me? AH lowest price is 35k. Ew.


Nope! Sorry ; __ ; I hope you find some!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

So.. how does the coliseum work exactly?

And why won't it load no matter what I do :c


----------



## Cailey

okay so question...... 

 so I will be buying gems eventually for sure because omf this game is way too addicting..... but anyways -- I know you can play games to earn treasure but can you also do anything, other than buying them, to earn gems?


----------



## brutalitea

kittycaffeine said:


> okay so question......
> 
> so I will be buying gems eventually for sure because omf this game is way too addicting..... but anyways -- I know you can play games to earn treasure but can you also do anything, other than buying them, to earn gems?



there are people who sell art on the forums for gems. like art of other people's dragons and such.


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> So.. how does the coliseum work exactly?
> 
> And why won't it load no matter what I do :c



There's this guide for coli grinding and exalting and this guide for leveling too. As for coli not loading I'm quoting Moko on this one cause idk why it won't load for you but maybe you can try this?


Moko said:


> did you try changing the socket (from account setting, click on arrow to the right of user name > settings > faire game socket > alternate) to alternate, sometimes that work. or try refreshing and stuff)



---



kittycaffeine said:


> okay so question......
> 
> so I will be buying gems eventually for sure because omf this game is way too addicting..... but anyways -- I know you can play games to earn treasure but can you also do anything, other than buying them, to earn gems?


You can do coli! I pretty much make treasure on FR from leveling fodder in the coliseum, sell dragons, flip apparel


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

rosabelle said:


> There's this guide for coli grinding and exalting as for coli not loading I'm quoting Moko on this one cause idk why it won't load for you but maybe you can try this?



I tried what they said and it still won't load. The 'Flight Rising' logo just sits there floating up and down eternally with a black bar under it and nothing else happens..


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I tried what they said and it still won't load. The 'Flight Rising' logo just sits there floating up and down eternally with a blacj bar under it and nothing else happens..



Would this link work for you? http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1 (I just found it on the help center and seems to work for others)


----------



## Cailey

also I went with the shadow flight and I have one free change...
should I change at all?? mine is super low in ranking. I'm thinking of doing a different one but idk.. opinions?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

rosabelle said:


> Would this link work for you? http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1 (I just found it on the help center and seems to work for others)



It does! But why would that work fine when just running it normally doesn't..?
Hm. Anyway, thank you for helping!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my very first dragon! A female Wind flight Guardian, I named her Aparctias. I'm very satisfied with the colors~


----------



## Xanarcah

kittycaffeine said:


> also I went with the shadow flight and I have one free change...
> should I change at all?? mine is super low in ranking. I'm thinking of doing a different one but idk.. opinions?



I'd say wait, personally, until you're really sure you want to switch. The first switch is free, but the next ones cost 1500 gems and you have a 6 month cooldown between switches. 

Being low in the rankings (I assume for Dom?) isn't necessarily a bad thing. A lot of other factors can make up for that, and community can play a big part in your enjoyment of the game.


----------



## rosabelle

kittycaffeine said:


> also I went with the shadow flight and I have one free change...
> should I change at all?? mine is super low in ranking. I'm thinking of doing a different one but idk.. opinions?



Changing flights has a 6 month cool down though, I mean if you want to change flights now you can but after you change it'll be another 6 months before you can change again and a cost of 1500 gems.  but anyway, Low ranking you mean on the dominance board? Shadow isn't pushing this week so that's why they're low on the board.

Edit: and everything Xan said! Hehe



punctuallyAbsent said:


> It does! But why would that work fine when just running it normally doesn't..?
> Hm. Anyway, thank you for helping!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's my very first dragon! A female Wind flight Guardian, I named her Aparctias. I'm very satisfied with the colors~



This is posted on the help center forums so tbh I have no idea why LOL, I'm sorry.

Nice! Are you planning to level her up today?  hit me up if you are I can give you some battle stones for her!


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> It does! But why would that work fine when just running it normally doesn't..?
> Hm. Anyway, thank you for helping!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's my very first dragon! A female Wind flight Guardian, I named her Aparctias. I'm very satisfied with the colors~



That link is a special safelink that was released a while ago, it's somehow made to handle the site when traffic is really high. During new Reg windows, traffic on the site goes WAY UP and the servers have a hard time handling it. 

Also, nice dragon! : D


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

rosabelle said:


> Changing flights has a 6 month cool down though, I mean if you want to change flights now you can but after you change it'll be another 6 months before you can change again and a cost of 1500 gems.  but anyway, Low ranking you mean on the dominance board? Shadow isn't pushing this week so that's why they're low on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> This is posted on the help center forums so tbh I have no idea why LOL, I'm sorry.
> 
> Nice! Are you planning to level her up today?  hit me up if you are I can give you some battle stones for her!



I was planning on just diving right into the coliseum actually, yes. xD Ah that's so nice of you ;u;
How do battle stones work? Are they permanent once you attach them to a dragon or are they removable? o:
Also, I have two adult dragons but only the one I posted above is visible/available in the 'organize party' section.. is there a reason for that?


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I was planning on just diving right into the coliseum actually, yes. xD Ah that's so nice of you ;u;
> How do battle stones work? Are they permanent once you attach them to a dragon or are they removable? o:
> Also, I have two adult dragons but only the one I posted above is visible/available in the 'organize party' section.. is there a reason for that?



A+, get a team going early! : D 

Battle stones are permanent equips. 

Dragons need to be adults and also named and fed in order to be put on a team in the Coli.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you can, I'd suggest picking up a third adult to round out your team as well. o: There should still be lots of people giving away free dragons in your Flight's sales forum. That should be on the right hand column of forum links, labeled "Wind Sales".


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Xanarcah said:


> A+, get a team going early! : D
> 
> Battle stones are permanent equips.
> 
> Dragons need to be adults and also named and fed in order to be put on a team in the Coli.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you can, I'd suggest picking up a third adult to round out your team as well. o: There should still be lots of people giving away free dragons in your Flight's sales forum. That should be on the right hand column of forum links, labeled "Wind Sales".



Permanent? Oh geez, then are you sure about letting me have them? I wouldn't want to take them and then you need them later. ><
Ohhh that makes sense, I hadn't named the one I got to go with Aparctias as a starter.
People give away dragons? o.o I had no idea.


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Permanent? Oh geez, then are you sure about letting me have them? I wouldn't want to take them and then you need them later. ><
> Ohhh that makes sense, I hadn't named the one I got to go with Aparctias as a starter.
> People give away dragons? o.o I had no idea.



Yes I'm sure. Haha I have the simple ones plus berserks and an eliminate!  just let me know when you're ready or something and I can send them over~


----------



## Cailey

I need to get more draggies mine are so ugly lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Ohhh that makes sense, I hadn't named the one I got to go with Aparctias as a starter.
> People give away dragons? o.o I had no idea.



Yep! Reg windows are seen as special times and a lot of users make an effort to save up spare dragons in order to welcome newcomers to their flights. : D A lot of people also give away apparel and familiars as well.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

rosabelle said:


> Yes I'm sure. Haha I have the simple ones plus berserks and an eliminate!  just let me know when you're ready or something and I can send them over~



Thanks so much! You can send them whenever-- I don't really know how giving or receiving things on FR works though >~<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> also I went with the shadow flight and I have one free change...
> should I change at all?? mine is super low in ranking. I'm thinking of doing a different one but idk.. opinions?



Stay with Shadowmomma! Shadow is honestly my favorite, and the ranks change each week. I have been in several different flights and the last time I re-joined I started in Plague thinking I would like it but I missed Shadow a whole lot! We have a really awesome community in the forums, and also purple eyes<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I need help picking a S/O for my derg...
Bought this pretty lady from someone on here...(I can't remember sorry, I think maybe Tae?)




And I found two potential mates with good outcomes with her:







And I don't know who to go with. (I already bought them both but I am probably going to sell one/give away one of them or fodder one of them...)


----------



## brutalitea

Yep that's my Sveta


----------



## LethalLulu

So I scried this guy today:







and found that someone has a dragon that perfectly fits it, minus the breed.







I pmed them and they said they'll breed a baby for me <33
So excited!!


----------



## Cailey

this is hypnos my first draggie (mirror) when I entered the game... I need more.. agh - she's so..... plain


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OK, so I am going to be giving away everyone on my page 4/5 (After Idlin) to newbies if anybody wants them, just send a CR! Most of them are older and have been bred and stuff, and a few of them are couples, if you're interested in one of the couples together I might be willing to give them both to one person!
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4


----------



## Cailey

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OK, so I am going to be giving away everyone on my page 4/5 (After Idlin) to newbies if anybody wants them, just send a CR! Most of them are older and have been bred and stuff, and a few of them are couples, if you're interested in one of the couples together I might be willing to give them both to one person!
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4



ommmg want o.o
cotton, fairyfloss & emmanuel are flawless omf omf


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> ommmg want o.o



If you would like one just send me a CR by going to the CrossRoads and typing in VultureCulture, select the dragon you'd like and then put in ONE treasure for the trade. ^u^


----------



## Cailey

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you would like one just send me a CR by going to the CrossRoads and typing in VultureCulture, select the dragon you'd like and then put in ONE treasure for the trade. ^u^



whose a couple? otherwise I'll just probably pick emmanuel or cotton ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks so much for this btw they're all beautiful


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> whose a couple? otherwise I'll send a message and inquire about emmanuel or cotton ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thanks so much for this btw they're all beautiful



Cotton & Candy
Cyan & PrincessPLum
FairyFloss & Emmanuel

And NP, after tomorrow I am going to post the rest in the Shadow trading as freebies for the rest of the Shadowlings, I just wanted to offer to the TBT crowd as a whole first.


----------



## Cailey

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Cotton & Candy
> Cyan & PrincessPLum
> FairyFloss & Emmanuel
> 
> And NP, after tomorrow I am going to post the rest in the Shadow trading as freebies for the rest of the Shadowlings, I just wanted to offer to the TBT crowd as a whole first.



omg then can I take miss fairyfloss and emmanual as a couple? I'll give 3,500 treasure and like 350 btb <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> omg then can I take miss fairyfloss and emmanual as a couple? I'll give 3,500 treasure and like 350 btb <3



Aww you don't have to pay anything for them! I'll send them over. ^u^ I'm glad you're taking them as a couple too!


----------



## Cailey

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww you don't have to pay anything for them! I'll send them over. ^u^ I'm glad you're taking them as a couple too!



hush, yes I do <3 
even if I don't *have* to I *want* to ^^

omg thank you they're so adorable and pretty! same! they're cute together.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> hush, yes I do <3
> even if I don't *have* to I *want* to ^^
> 
> omg thank you they're so adorable and pretty! same! they're cute together.



Then I am totally going to shove a care package your way and there is nothing you can do about it!

(After rollover...)


----------



## Cailey

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Then I am totally going to shove a care package your way and there is nothing you can do about it!
> 
> (After rollover...)



well.... well...... FINE >.> 

when is maintenance done?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

kittycaffeine said:


> well.... well...... FINE >.>
> 
> when is maintenance done?



It takes 30 minutes each day from 12-12:30 PST it's the hardest half an hour of my night each night >.<


----------



## Cailey

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It takes 30 minutes each day from 12-12:30 PST it's the hardest half an hour of my night each night >.<



its gonna be mine now too omg this is painful


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OK, so I am going to be giving away everyone on my page 4/5 (After Idlin) to newbies if anybody wants them, just send a CR! Most of them are older and have been bred and stuff, and a few of them are couples, if you're interested in one of the couples together I might be willing to give them both to one person!
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4



Oh my lord.. Pomme is so beautiful ;o;
May I give them a home, please?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Oh my lord.. Pomme is so beautiful ;o;
> May I give them a home, please?



Sure thing! When rollover happens just send me a CrossRoads request and he's yours!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sure thing! When rollover happens just send me a CrossRoads request and he's yours!



Thank you! <3
Does the rollover thing happen every single night?


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Thank you! <3
> Does the rollover thing happen every single night?



Yup! It lasts for 30 minutes  also, did you get my pm?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

rosabelle said:


> Yup! It lasts for 30 minutes  also, did you get my pm?



I did!! And I replied ;u;
Thanks so much again for all the help! I'll be sure to get a ton of asskicking done in the coliseum B]


----------



## Cailey

its back up whee ^^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Oh, um, Kaydee, what do you want in return for Pomme? o: It won't let me click the Trade button unless there's something on my side apparently. xD


----------



## Cailey

if anyone would like to add me, my new username is ; *AuLait* after the coffee hehe.

once I get enough btb on here too I wanna change it here to that so badly UGH.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Oh, um, Kaydee, what do you want in return for Pomme? o: It won't let me click the Trade button unless there's something on my side apparently. xD



Just put in 1 treasure on your side!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just put in 1 treasure on your side!



Sure thing! CR sent :3 I'm so happy my tiny dragon family is growing <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

My third dragon! A Wind veteran gave her to me <3
I just wish I could rename her something that better fits her tropical color scheme ;u;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Sure thing! CR sent :3 I'm so happy my tiny dragon family is growing <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My third dragon! A Wind veteran gave her to me <3
> I just wish I could rename her something that better fits her tropical color scheme ;u;



You can buy a scroll of re-naming either in the Marketplace or in the AH they aren't super expensive.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You can buy a scroll of re-naming either in the Marketplace or in the AH they aren't super expensive.



Scroll of re-naming? o.o
...-chalks this onto the growing list of things that continue to surprise me about FR-
I'll be sure to  look into that omg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Scroll of re-naming? o.o
> ...-chalks this onto the growing list of things that continue to surprise me about FR-
> I'll be sure to  look into that omg



Yeah, sometimes people give good dragons questionable names, so FR made a way to fix it, at a price!


----------



## Kaioin

I joined this yesterday, I'll get into it tonight see what it's about!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah some names are just a bit... questionable is the right word XD also sometimes people name them "level25" or "genone" to make it easy for people to find these so you might wanna rename if you buy those too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also free noc hatchlings to all your nubs <3 send a cr to hippieturt if you want or they are going to momma!


----------



## Alienfish

also i'll keep those until when i get back from grandma then they are going to momma :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone wants this fully gened gen one for free lemme know!




The offsprings long tho


----------



## Alienfish

also if anyone wonder about me flopping on random dergs it's because i collect old ones (like 6 digits atm would love even lower when i have the treas/gems though haha)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Woo! They extended registration till this afternoon, so you guys still have a chance to join if you haven't already!


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Woo! They extended registration till this afternoon, so you guys still have a chance to join if you haven't already!



I just came in to post about that! : D




			
				Undel said:
			
		

> The registration window has been extended and will close at 11/19 13:30 PST.


----------



## rosabelle

baby snapp in the coli :') its so cute when this happens.

Trying to level as many fodder as I can cause I'm itching to gene one of my dragons. ;__;


----------



## inkling

pretty guy someone gave me


----------



## Cailey

pretty girl I just received ~

- - - Post Merge - - -







new hatchling - she is so cute O M G


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Question-- how do I get genes for my dragons, other than buying them in the marketplace or AH?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> If anyone wants this fully gened gen one for free lemme know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The offsprings long tho



Could I take it? So beautiful <3


----------



## Alienfish

you can brew some of them if your level is high enough. i think poi/tox is at 10 or something x3

also exalted those nocs just saying so ya know.


----------



## Alienfish

kinda bred asf but still i never had a ridgeback except briefly due to one dumb user there >__> might remove the primary gene though cause i don't like clowns a hell lot.


----------



## Shirohibiki

kittycaffeine said:


> pretty girl I just received ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new hatchling - she is so cute O M G



yells softly
im in love with her omg

and the SD is gorg too @A@


----------



## Alienfish

yea nice sd/noc indeed 

time to save for nice dergs again.. 6 sigits 5ever


----------



## cinny

Hi all! I just joined last night since happinessdelight told me the registrations were opened. ^^
My username is Cindee.



kittycaffeine said:


> pretty girl I just received ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new hatchling - she is so cute O M G



So gorgeous AHH, can't wait to see mine hatch ;;


----------



## Alienfish

*digits lol

welcome to fr


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I should not have discovered the scrying workshop oH NO

Behold my dream-dragon
Sky Ripple / Storm Freckle / Silver Crackle / Light Element Male




How am I supposed to do this when I can't even figure out how to get genes without the marketplace
I cry


----------



## Sap88

Finally got FR, love my dragons, people were really generous ^^. 
link to my lair!


----------



## Alienfish

you can always search for the dragons color/genes in the auction house, or search for coatls with the colors and add the genes.. idk don't do muh geneing so can't really help you too much on that :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> Finally got FR, love my dragons, people were really generous ^^.
> link to my lair!



welcome as well  and oooh nice catches, enjoy


----------



## cheezyfries

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I should not have discovered the scrying workshop oH NO
> 
> Behold my dream-dragon
> Sky Ripple / Storm Freckle / Silver Crackle / Light Element Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to do this when I can't even figure out how to get genes without the marketplace
> I cry



you can make a thread in the "dragons wanted" forum and see if anyone has any dragons similar! you can also trade items for genes i think, but it's not super common. everyone friend me @ cheezyfries, i can provide you with some food if you need it ^^ this is an exalt fodder i picked up but he's gorgeous so if anyone wants him send me a CR @ 7k? that's the price i paid ^^


----------



## Alienfish

nice fodder hope someone want that derg ^_^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Would anyone here be interested in hatchlings from these parents?





 and


----------



## brutalitea

I bought a dragon and now my lair is full. Sadness.


----------



## Alienfish

I have too much space but tbh it feels good cleaning out lairs cause I won't have to gather food every other day ugh.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> I have too much space but tbh it feels good cleaning out lairs cause I won't have to gather food every other day ugh.



*Sits on 5 pages of dragons*

Gathering, here I come. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> I should not have discovered the scrying workshop oH NO
> 
> Behold my dream-dragon
> Sky Ripple / Storm Freckle / Silver Crackle / Light Element Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to do this when I can't even figure out how to get genes without the marketplace
> I cry



You could try finding dragons with similar cookies/genes in the AH and breeding for your dream dragon. o: it might take time, but it would be a while lot cheaper than buying tons of genes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> Hi all! I just joined last night since happinessdelight told me the registrations were opened. ^^
> My username is Cindee.


Welcome to FR!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I should probs gather but still.
also so glad i found that 6 digit ridgeback, looks so good when i removed the clowns...


----------



## brutalitea

My lair is still only 3 pages 

I have 13 dragons that I'm waiting to sell when fodder prices skyrocket.


----------



## Cailey

look at this imperial male I just got. he was originally pinks and purples but I bought him a nice manly skin which turned out blue ^^


----------



## brutalitea

I just made a color-coded spreadsheet for my lair lol. Truly living up to the whole 'clan of nerds' thing.


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know what green oozes/materials are needed for festival skins? i have 15 of each, but i'm afraid that might not be enough to craft 2 accents and 1 skin. thank you!


----------



## Xanarcah

kittycaffeine said:


> look at this imperial male I just got. he was originally pinks and purples but I bought him a nice manly skin which turned out blue ^^



Eeeyyy, dragon twinsies! : D 






A+ choice in skins~


As a sidenote, if you go to a dragon's profile and click the Generate Code button under their stats and genes, you can just copy and paste the BBCode to link your dragon's picture here on the forums. It's super convenient because it makes it easy for others to look at their info instead of just their picture.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know what green oozes/materials are needed for festival skins? i have 15 of each, but i'm afraid that might not be enough to craft 2 accents and 1 skin. thank you!



From what I understand, the fest skin materials are randomly chosen (by which I mean they choose the ones users have most of hoarded away), so they change every fest. 

They seem to have gone heavy on using Green Sludge lately, though.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Eeeyyy, dragon twinsies! : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A+ choice in skins~
> 
> 
> As a sidenote, if you go to a dragon's profile and click the Generate Code button under their stats and genes, you can just copy and paste the BBCode to link your dragon's picture here on the forums. It's super convenient because it makes it easy for others to look at their info instead of just their picture.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, the fest skin materials are randomly chosen (by which I mean they choose the ones users have most of hoarded away), so they change every fest.
> 
> They seem to have gone heavy on using Green Sludge lately, though.



thank you! i couldn't find anything so i was super confused. *sweats* i'm so slow and inefficient at smelting things >.< last fest i had 21+ of each copper muck/grey slime and now i have 19 muck and 10 slime ahhhh. also if there are any newbies that need food, i have so many seafood/meat/plant points!! i have a smaller lair so i don't use up that many. just let me know if you want any and i'll give you 500 or so points ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thank you! i couldn't find anything so i was super confused. *sweats* i'm so slow and inefficient at smelting things >.< last fest i had 21+ of each copper muck/grey slime and now i have 19 muck and 10 slime ahhhh.



I got really good at remembering to melt stuff down via my phone. It's easy since it's one of those "set it and forget it" things. I can usually get through like 7 items before I even get home from work. Maybe you can give that a try?


----------



## ssvv227

i was initially saving up for a gen one but i've blown a good chunk of my vault away on accents...i have 1 more that i need to pay off next week and am waiting on a custom accent slot too...


----------



## Cailey

ssvv227 said:


> i was initially saving up for a gen one but i've blown a good chunk of my vault away on accents...i have 1 more that i need to pay off next week and am waiting on a custom accent slot too...



wow beautiful babies <33


----------



## brutalitea

The only skins/accents I have are festival ones


----------



## Peisinoe

CHeck out my hatchery





I'll do 30% off discount for newbies!


----------



## Cadbberry

First two days, got 14 dragons so far:3 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405

Add me if you want


----------



## Cailey

Cadbberry said:


> First two days, got 14 dragons so far:3 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405
> 
> Add me if you want



nice! hehe, added <3

I am *AuLait* on there.


----------



## ssvv227

kittycaffeine said:


> wow beautiful babies <33



Thank you <3



Tae said:


> The only skins/accents I have are festival ones



The "cheapest" accents will almost always be from the artists themselves, and the rate is usually 300-400kT (or 500-650g) per accent. It's really a matter of stalking your favourite artist until something you like pops up. Don't browse the AH. A good number of the accents on there are retired and go for significantly more; it's painful to fall in love with something that's out of your budget >.> Good luck!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have 4 eggers hatching today after rollover that will also be up for grabs for the noobers if you haven't gotten a derg from me yet. =]


----------



## Cailey

one of my most favorite babies I own <3
she's so elegant!


----------



## Alienfish

Jesus FR can you fix you age on dragons 2 years is not the same as 1 year 8 months or whatever -facepalm-


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Does anyone know of an FR accent artist who will custom-make custom accents? Like, you tell them/show them what you want, and they make it for you?


----------



## cheezyfries

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Does anyone know of an FR accent artist who will custom-make custom accents? Like, you tell them/show them what you want, and they make it for you?



yes! if you go to accent shops, most shops will offer custom accents, however they usually come at a big price- 2500 gems for making the accent and the blueprint as well. this differs for each shop- some are 500-800, but it depends on the artist. some also only accept RLC, i think it's $20?

- - - Post Merge - - -

new babies that hatched today ^^ seraph ones are free, the SKYdancer (sorry) is 7k! please name before exalting and send a CR to cheezyfries if you want one! thanks


----------



## Peisinoe

Like Cheeyfries says; there are some artists who do Gem comissions, but majority do USD comissions.

A lot of the time you provide the blueprint + pay for it.


I like Spikulec; I hear they have a great turn around rate. And their work is always amazing. However; their slots fill up hella fast


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I got really good at remembering to melt stuff down via my phone. It's easy since it's one of those "set it and forget it" things. I can usually get through like 7 items before I even get home from work. Maybe you can give that a try?



yeah i think i'll start trying to transmute inbetween classes, it'll be slightly more efficient haha. god bless the person who gave me 20 familiars in 50k G&G, they are my savior. sadly i haven't gotten a lot of grey slime from all the hanks i bought


----------



## FancyThat

i got a new cute accent ^^






- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> First two days, got 14 dragons so far:3 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405
> 
> Add me if you want



Nice :3, I'm adding you ^^

Everyone can add me as well, I'm PixieSparkles there.


----------



## rosabelle

FancyThat said:


> i got a new cute accent ^^



Aaah she looks absolutely cute! I love the accent :3


----------



## Irarina

Dragons gone~


----------



## Alienfish

aah i need to stop looking at old dergs when im poor asf ;_;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Question-- how do I get genes for my dragons, other than buying them in the marketplace or AH?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Could I take it? So beautiful <3



Yea! Just send a cr to reginald for 1t. If you don't know how to do that just give me your username and I'll request it


----------



## Cheremtasy

I just recently got FR and was looking for a thread, I found it. XD
My goal is to breed some hot ass dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

welcome as well 

and good luck, my main goal is to collect old dergs.. dat expensive hobby though mango.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> welcome as well
> 
> and good luck, my main goal is to collect old dergs.. dat expensive hobby though mango.



Lol good luck with that. ;v;

Also does anyone happen to know when the next registration opening will be? My friend irl has decided she wants to get into it today (one day too late >.<)


----------



## LethalLulu

Botari1999 said:


> Lol good luck with that. ;v;
> 
> Also does anyone happen to know when the next registration opening will be? My friend irl has decided she wants to get into it today (one day too late >.<)



If you're lucky, they'll have one next month c:
They don't do it more than once a month, though.


----------



## Cheremtasy

LethalLulu said:


> If you're lucky, they'll have one next month c:
> They don't do it more than once a month, though.



I was kind of hoping next month cuz Christmas or something aha. Hopefully there will be, it would be cool if my friend could join. c:


----------



## LethalLulu

Botari1999 said:


> I was kind of hoping next month cuz Christmas or something aha. Hopefully there will be, it would be cool if my friend could join. c:



Yah, hopefully c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Hello all newbies! I hope you've been enjoying FR so far! : D 

I also hope you've started training a Coliseum team and/or brewing stuff at Baldwin's Brews becaaaause~

There's a Flight Festival coming up soon! It begins on Sunday morning, immediately after Rollover (00:30), to be precise. 




*OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*

*Overview On How Festivals Work*

Each Flight has their own elemental festival during the last week of a designated month. November is Earth's month, with the *Rockbreaker's Ceremony*!

During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for exclusive festival apparel and familiars at the Festive Favors booth. You can either *fight in the coliseum for the currency* (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), *Craft currency at Baldwin's Bubbling Brew*, or *find it by gathering in the same region as the festival*. This festival is Earth's, so use your gathering turns in Earth and fight Earth monsters! : D Earth's currency is the *Deepearth Geode*. 

This festival, the best Coliseum farming locations look like they'll be the *Arena*, *Forgotten Cave*, *Rainsong Jungle*, *Crystal Pools*, *Scorched Forest*.

The Festive Favors booth sells 1 Flight Emblem, 1 Familiar, 1 Themed Apparel that is part of a set, and 1 Unique Apparel item specific to that flight festival. They cost between 35 and 65 currency each. 

The *Emblems and Crowns (this year's themed apparel) will cycle* back in the future and be obtainable again, but the *Apparel worth 65 currency and the Familiar will retire*, never to be released again. 



There will also be *6 skins* and *6 accents* for sale in the Marketplace that will only be available during the festival and will retire afterwards. They're *35k each*, but you can get them for cheaper (*29,750*) by having someone from Earth buy them for you. I don't think we have any TBTers in Earth at the moment, so I encourage people to go to a Dominance Discount shop in the Item Sales Forum and ask them to buy skins/accents with the discount. Don't forget to leave your buyer a little tip!

Skins and accents are difficult to snipe from the Marketplace on the first few days of the festival. Around the middle of the week they're much easier to buy since the rush has died down. On the every last day, especially as it gets closer and closer to rollover, the Marketplace will turn into a mad frenzy of people trying to buy their skins and accents last minute. So *buy your skins and accents during the middle of the week* and save yourself the stress. 

There are now *Skins and Accents available to be crafted at Baldwin's*! Each festival, 1 Skin and 1 Accent will be craftable, and obtained exclusively through Baldwin. Their recipe changes from month to month, but they generally require 4 or 5 of two different low-rarity Baldwin materials (usually greens and yellows) plus around 10 of a material (like Shale or Salt) that can be found from digging in the festival flight's element. The Skin and Accent recipes are Level 2. These Skins/Accents are likewise limited to the duration of the festival and will retire immediately at the end of the week. 

In the Coliseum and also via Digging, you can find 6 different chests, each containing one of the Marketplace accents/skins. Don't open them. D: They're usually worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth, especially around the end of the week, because of their value as a collectible item. 

*HERE is a magnificent guide to which coliseum venues are best to farm in for festival currency!* It's not fully up to date right now because no one is sure which chests will drop from which monsters until the festival actually starts, but check back on it on Sunday and it should be more or less complete by then!

Festivals run from *Sunday at 00:30AM server time until Saturday at rollover (midnight server time)*. So remember to use up all your festival currency and buy the skins and accents you want before then! 



*Ways To Profit From Festivals*

*-* *Sell your currency early in the week.* Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. *At the beginning of the week, currency can sell for around 2k each*, sometimes more in the very early morning on Sunday. It _usually_ drops around the middle of the week and *ends up around 500-600t each at the end*. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. *I usually find around 1 currency for every minute spent farming in the coliseum*, so that ends up being 60/hour. *Imagine 60k+ per hour in profits. *

*-* *Buy apparel/skins/accents to hoard for later.* They retire after the festival, so no more will ever be released. Takes some time for them to go up in value, but it's a good investment. 

*-* *Buy extra apparel and familiars from the Festive Favors shop.* Even if you don't like them, they will be retired and retired items have a strong tendency to go up in value over time. 

*-* *Sell extra Baldwin Materials.* The skin/accent recipes as well as the currency recipes take only low-rarity Baldwin materials, which are very quick to transmute. During the festival their prices skyrocket as people rush to buy them in order to make more currency, making it a good time to sell. 

*-* *Sell your Coli drops.* After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities, especially now that Alchemy has bumped up the prices on so many formerly cheap items. Food sells for around 20t per point on the forums (not per food item, per point), and much higher than that in stacks in the AH. 

*-* *Train fodder dragons* to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? 

*-* *Keep an eye on the prices of festival chests.* There are occasionally one or two chests that are somehow rarer than the rest, and are worth more because of this. On the last day or two of the festival, they will often skyrocket in price because collectors who haven't found them yet are desperate to complete their collections and buy them. 

*-* *Trade festival currency for other retired items.* During festivals, the Item Sales board is full of people willing to trade their old, retired items for festival currency. It's a once a month chance to be able to work through some of your wishlist items for something that drops in the coliseum pretty regularly, so take advantage of it if there's something you've been wanting! Try to secure a trade in the early part of the week before the value of the currency goes down in order to get a better deal for yourself. 



That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!
I'm serious, walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them. 



*Quick Links*

- Festival Coliseum Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514/1

Haven't finished leveling a team yet?
- Culex's Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
- Kiena's Guide - Which also has info on mage/healer builds that might be handy for farming in the Golem Workshop
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/937136


*FAQ*



Spoiler: Is it REEEAAALLLY worth it to buy extra Festive Favors items to sell later?



Absolutely! Check out the Golem Gauntlet from last year. It was the Thundercrack Festivale's apparel item from 2014, and was sold for 65 festival currency. It's sitting at a cool 970k, lowest in the AH at the time of this writing. 

If it's easy to earn 65 currency in an hour or so, you can consider that 970k for an hour's worth of work back them. An hour's worth of work back then is worth waaay more than an hour's worth of work right now. Essentially you're letting time push the value up for you, and it's the easiest way to make money.





Spoiler: Is is a better idea to buy one more festival item or save my currency to sell for next year?



Get another item, for sure. 

Let's say you have 65 currency, and the decision to save it or buy another piece of apparel. If festival currency goes for around 2k the morning of the first festival day, you can expect to get roughly 130k for 65 currency. 

On the other hand, last year's apparel item, the Golem Gauntlet, is now worth over 900k. The Electrified Sash (worth 30 or 35 currency last year) is sitting around 275k. 

So go get another item. It'll probably be worth more than any currency you have left over by next year.





Spoiler: I don't like the Coliseum, can I still get Festive Favors stuff?



Sure you can! I usually find around 130 or so festival currency in a week's worth of Gathering, which is aaaalmost enough to get one of each Festive Favors item, minus the Emblem, which I personally never see the need to buy. There's also Baldwin's Bubbling Brews, where you can brew up to 20 fest currency at a time! You can also opt to buy festival currency from other users on the forums or in the AH in order to make up the rest of the amount you need/want.





Spoiler: Why should I ask someone in the festival's flight to buy skins for me?



They have a discount of over 5k per skin/accent. A full set of all 12 skins/accents costs 420k without the discount, but only 357k with the discount. That's a savings of 63k per set. You could get two more skins for that much.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> *-* *Trade festival currency for other retired items.* During festivals, the Item Sales board is full of people willing to trade their old, retired items for festival currency. It's a once a month chance to be able to work through some of your wishlist items for something that drops in the coliseum pretty regularly, so take advantage of it if there's something you've been wanting! Try to secure a trade in the early part of the week before the value of the currency goes down in order to get a better deal for yourself.



This was my favorite part when I was a newbie and I definitely got a lot of the retired items I wanted without spending treasure.


----------



## cheezyfries

i plan on trading a lot of my currency for items this month and i would definitely recommend this because idk for sure, but earth items usually sell for less in comparison to the other flight's. for example, the earth sprite's LAH is 1990 gems right now, but the ice sprite (happened after rockbreaker's) is going for 2800. this applies for their apparel as well, with even shadow's tricktrouper crown costing more than the eroded crystalhide. i think my goal will be 5 main festival items, 5 familiars, and 2 crowns this festival! i want to get something big, like maybe a guise, at least i hope so


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> This was my favorite part when I was a newbie and I definitely got a lot of the retired items I wanted without spending treasure.



Saaame! I definitely got some good stuff just from festival farming. It can be a lot easier spending just time to get items you want rather than spending money to get items you want.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i plan on trading a lot of my currency for items this month and i would definitely recommend this because idk for sure, but earth items usually sell for less in comparison to the other flight's. for example, the earth sprite's LAH is 1990 gems right now, but the ice sprite (happened after rockbreaker's) is going for 2800. this applies for their apparel as well, with even shadow's tricktrouper crown costing more than the eroded crystalhide. i think my goal will be 5 main festival items, 5 familiars, and 2 crowns this festival! i want to get something big, like maybe a guise, at least i hope so



Yeah, supply and demand. The Earth items in the past have been... received with less excitement than the other festivals. I think because the Earth aesthetic isn't nearly as popular as that of the other flights. 

I'm planning on readjusting my fest goals too, actually. Gonna wait until the items are released to see for sure though. 

Good luck getting a Guise (or something else)!


----------



## ssvv227

I think it's also worth mentioning that there will be a few users selling um accents or art for fest currencies. It's a good time to get some stuff that otherwise would cost a few hundred gems ^^

Or if anyone doodles or makes adopts, it's easy to make a few hundred fest currencies just by selling art.


----------



## brutalitea

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> 
> 
> The "cheapest" accents will almost always be from the artists themselves, and the rate is usually 300-400kT (or 500-650g) per accent. It's really a matter of stalking your favourite artist until something you like pops up. Don't browse the AH. A good number of the accents on there are retired and go for significantly more; it's painful to fall in love with something that's out of your budget >.> Good luck!





I don't even have 50k t lol. If I had that much treasure, I'd be spending it on genes and expanding my lair/nesting grounds.


----------



## ssvv227

Tae said:


> I don't even have 50k t lol. If I had that much treasure, I'd be spending it on genes and expanding my lair/nesting grounds.



depends on how badly you want it you'll just have to save up lol either by playing fairground or grinding coli or doing some other things. some of the retired accents i own cost a few kg and i don't make that kind of $$ in a day. but speaking of gening...i've been putting off my projects...


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> I think it's also worth mentioning that there will be a few users selling um accents or art for fest currencies. It's a good time to get some stuff that otherwise would cost a few hundred gems ^^
> 
> Or if anyone doodles or makes adopts, it's easy to make a few hundred fest currencies just by selling art.



Great idea, thanks!

I'll edit that in just as soon as I figure out where it should go. 

The guide got so much longer than it was when I first started writing it, maybe it needs some new formatting too...


----------



## brutalitea

oh my gosh someone just sent me Sky Blue Wing Silks for free for my birthday


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Lol good luck with that. ;v;
> 
> Also does anyone happen to know when the next registration opening will be? My friend irl has decided she wants to get into it today (one day too late >.<)



thanks, considering they are 300+ gems or 100k+ treas(depending on how lucky you get, you can end up paying way more tbh) xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahh sweet quiche got an ambush from pinkerton, ages since i got useful shizz from there mangoes


----------



## Peisinoe

Liquidating some dragons

Breeding pair:











40k for both; newbies 30k






100k; 75k for newbies





25k; 15k for newbies

GEN ONES; 35k each

















BABIES:











30k each; 25k for newbies;; near twins


----------



## Damniel

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=194154&page=1
Got my account on the 18th, here's what i have so far.


----------



## Alienfish

Call me Daniel said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=194154&page=1
> Got my account on the 18th, here's what i have so far.



nice  and nice dergs!

also all newbs, feel free to add me (HippieTurt) if you wish 

-goes back grinding coli-


----------



## zeoli

ahhh i found an unhatched egg...so excited


----------



## cheezyfries

Oliy said:


> ahhh i found an unhatched egg...so excited



awesome! what element is it?


----------



## zeoli

cheezyfries said:


> awesome! what element is it?



Plague!
I'm not sure what to sell it for though, haha = v=


----------



## Cadbberry

My first baby dragon grew up yay


----------



## cheezyfries

Oliy said:


> Plague!
> I'm not sure what to sell it for though, haha = v=



i would wait  for the upcoming color expansion  there the eggs will undoubtedly inflate to 250k+treasure! but if you need it now, just check the AH!


----------



## zeoli

cheezyfries said:


> i would wait  for the upcoming color expansion  there the eggs will undoubtedly inflate to 250k+treasure! but if you need it now, just check the AH!



o v o
okay then, totally waiting. Thanks!!


----------



## Alienfish

grats on the eggs man i totes wish i could get more of those now.. especially those elements i dont have yet : <

yeah i would wait unless you need the treas i guess.


----------



## ssvv227

Oliy said:


> ahhh i found an unhatched egg...so excited



congratssss x) i?m hoarding a few eggs until the expansion to hatch just for fun. the hatchling you get is completely random like a lottery. but if you?d like to sell the egg, i?m sure that you?ll be fetch a pretty penny like what cheezy said!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey umm guys how do you send treasure to another person?


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> Hey umm guys how do you send treasure to another person?



Useing the messages, you send it in a letter, or you can use a dragon trade


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> Useing the messages, you send it in a letter, or you can use a dragon trade



ah okay, thanks!


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> ah okay, thanks!



No problem :3 Just found out my self


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> No problem :3 Just found out my self



oh haha really? xD
theres so much i need to learn lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> oh haha really? xD
> theres so much i need to learn lol



same so much to learn


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> same so much to learn



lol, whats your user? i can add you as a friend if thats okay with you xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> lol, whats your user? i can add you as a friend if thats okay with you xD



Sure

Cadbberry is my user *http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=193405*


----------



## lucitine

Wooo!! I'm officially part of flight rising 
Enjoying it so much.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still free if anyone wants this gen one


----------



## cinny

lucitine said:


> Wooo!! I'm officially part of flight rising
> Enjoying it so much.



Me too! The dragons are gorgeous & I love the community~

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=200596
Most of the dragons I have in my Lair are Imperials lol ;; I love the way they look. 
Especially Spirals, Nocs, and Coatls.. *-*


----------



## lucitine

cinny said:


> Me too! The dragons are gorgeous & I love the community~
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=200596
> Most of the dragons I have in my Lair are Imperials lol ;; I love the way they look.
> Especially Spirals, Nocs, and Coatls.. *-*



Woah, you've got a lot of dragons. My friend has one that looks a lot like Spectrum xD

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=190785
I've got an obsession with Coatls xD


----------



## cinny

lucitine said:


> Woah, you've got a lot of dragons. My friend has one that looks a lot like Spectrum xD
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=190785
> I've got an obsession with Coatls xD


LOL ya I was like dam ... giving some to my bf since he rarely checks out forums & he always miss out cute dragons ;u;
Your lair is beautiful btw ~ Going to add you if that is cool w/ ya. c:


----------



## lucitine

cinny said:


> LOL ya I was like dam ... giving some to my bf since he rarely checks out forums & he always miss out cute dragons ;u;
> Your lair is beautiful btw ~ Going to add you if that is cool w/ ya. c:



Thanks  I've just accepted your friend request.
My bf doesn't like the art  I tried to get him to play with me but no luck


----------



## zeoli

Can anyone help me with conversion rates? I don't get how people figure them out orz


----------



## lucitine

Oliy said:


> Can anyone help me with conversion rates? I don't get how people figure them out orz



For TBT to Treasure?
I was actually wondering the same thing ._.


----------



## JellyLu

I joined FR 2 days ago and I've been addicted since o_o Literally have been playing until the site closes for maintenance every night... ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Still free if anyone wants this gen one



If he's still around I'll take him!


----------



## lucitine

JellyLu said:


> I joined FR 2 days ago and I've been addicted since o_o Literally have been playing until the site closes for maintenance every night... ^^;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If he's still around I'll take him!



I've been doing the same thing.
Now I'm just trying to be patient while my dragons are all on cooldown T_T


----------



## JellyLu

lucitine said:


> I've been doing the same thing.
> Now I'm just trying to be patient while my dragons are all on cooldown T_T



I haven't even started breeding yet because I didn't like the male dragon I was given when I started ;; and none of my other males are ready to breed yet D:


----------



## zeoli

Oliy said:


> Can anyone help me with conversion rates? I don't get how people figure them out orz



Clarify: Treasure and Gems when selling art lol


----------



## lucitine

JellyLu said:


> I haven't even started breeding yet because I didn't like the male dragon I was given when I started ;; and none of my other males are ready to breed yet D:



I regret breeding my starter dragons XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Oliy said:


> Clarify: Treasure and Gems when selling art lol



It's about 1 gem = 680 treasure at the moment.


----------



## FancyThat

I wish certain achievements didn't take so long to show up, I've been waiting for the worth something someday one.


----------



## JellyLu

lucitine said:


> I regret breeding my starter dragons XD



I'm glad I didn't! xD
I eventually want to have a good imp/coatl collection though c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

lucitine said:


> I regret breeding my starter dragons XD



oh man same here, im gonna have really plain hatchlings lol


----------



## ssvv227

Oliy said:


> Clarify: Treasure and Gems when selling art lol



It really depends aka you can charge whatever you feel like lol My art and accent shops use the rate 1:600 because I'm awfully nice. My adopt shop uses 1:500 (easier for me to calculate). Keep in mind though that if you're just selling adopts or sketches (in the 100-200kT range), most people would be paying in treasure and how much you charge in treasure would matter more than what the gem prices are. Conversely, people usually buy accents with gems so the gem prices (the standard accent price is 500g) weigh in a little more.


----------



## Cadbberry

lucitine said:


> I regret breeding my starter dragons XD



Me too ;3;


----------



## Xanarcah

lucitine said:


> I regret breeding my starter dragons XD



Saaame, this is one of my few regrets. .-.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Saaame, this is one of my few regrets. .-.



Love your sig

also love your line up <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Love your sig
> 
> also love your line up <3



Thank you! : D


----------



## Cailey

one of my new babies <3
he's so handsome ~ 

edit ; 






him and her would make some pretty babies.


----------



## Peisinoe

Feel free to add me!!

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061


----------



## Cheremtasy

kittycaffeine said:


> one of my new babies <3
> he's so handsome ~
> 
> edit ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> him and her would make some pretty babies.



Ah omg they're both gorgeous! I have one similar to the white and green one haha


----------



## brutalitea

I'm so excited for post-rollover/new day. 

6 hatchlings will grow up, I will be able to get rid of 2 adult fodder, and I will have 3 new ridgeback babies.

and _tomorrow_ after rollover, my piebald/paint spirals will grow up.


----------



## Peisinoe

Also rollover... is when Fest happens


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> Also rollover... is when Fest happens



Yessss

Almost time to live in the Coliseum for a week. o: I'm extremely curious about what the new apparel and familiar will look like~


----------



## LethalLulu

kittycaffeine said:


>




Oooh, he's beautiful!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is that skin glitch patched?


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> Also rollover... is when Fest happens



Oohhh I completely forgot about that LOL!


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys. Imperative you have dragons, if not go to your flight forum and see if they have a renting service!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have a level 25 if anyone wants to use it during the festival. It's built to train 2 fodder in the mire so if you farm in the lower venues you should be fine

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want 100 of that apparel :OOOO


----------



## cinny

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have a level 25 if anyone wants to use it during the festival. It's built to train 2 fodder in the mire so if you farm in the lower venues you should be fine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want 100 of that apparel :OOOO



May I borrow your dragon for the festival, please? 
My username is Cindee


----------



## Peisinoe

THAT FAMILIAR THO


----------



## brutalitea

Oh wow I think the skins are great!

I got two chests from Digging! That's never happened before! Have Living Vein brewing now.

Skins I want:

Petrified Pinions
Painted History
Rock and Root
Sedimentary Sentinel
Hidden Beauty


----------



## rosabelle

The apparel is prett niiice!  can't wait to start living in the coli when I get home.


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm way better skins this time, except for the male imp and hidden beauty...

- - - Post Merge - - -

FIRST COLI CHEST IN 5EVER AAAHH

brb living in forgotten cave for the next week


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Does anyone have a level 25 they would maybe let me use for the coliseum..? ;;u;;


----------



## Alienfish

sadly not cause I only have three 25 and i need them or this gunna take 5ever. good luck though, as someone pointed out above you can always check threads on fr as well


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

OK ;u; sorry for asking hahah
Also, how much are those new accents when they're in the marketplace? Dear lord I need that Coatl accent in my life so badly


----------



## Alienfish

no, no problems you are free to ask, just that i don't atm :3

it depends, shouldn't be too much though. :3

i need most this time except for like two of them so gunna live in coli this week mango.


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> OK ;u; sorry for asking hahah
> Also, how much are those new accents when they're in the marketplace? Dear lord I need that Coatl accent in my life so badly



Are you talking about the fest skins and accents?  they're 35kT ea, but you could go to a dom discount shop run by someone from earth for 29,750T


----------



## Alienfish

ah right i misread that as auction house im tired uwu''

-kicks coli- drop yo


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

35k?
Hm
..If I gave one of y'all who was good at catching restocks 35k, could someone snipe a copy of that Coatl accent for me maybe?
I have completely awful timing and I'm worried I'd never catch it ;;


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> 35k?
> Hm
> ..If I gave one of y'all who was good at catching restocks 35k, could someone snipe a copy of that Coatl accent for me maybe?
> I have completely awful timing and I'm worried I'd never catch it ;;



If you'd like I can link you a dom discount shop?  you'll save more with the 29750 one


----------



## Alienfish

second chest.. and i got some familiars i dont have i think(lol i have like 456 pages of em now) so that's not too bad


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

If you'd like, that would be nice of you, thanks! I just thought I wouldn't be eligible to buy from there since I'm from Wind, not Earth o.o Or is that not how it works?


----------



## rosabelle

Moko said:


> second chest.. and i got some familiars i dont have i think(lol i have like 456 pages of em now) so that's not too bad


Nice! Congrats 



punctuallyAbsent said:


> If you'd like, that would be nice of you, thanks! I just thought I wouldn't be eligible to buy from there since I'm from Wind, not Earth o.o Or is that not how it works?


You can buy them in the MP if you'd like but that's without the discount (full price of 35kT). When its a flight's festival, like right now its Earth's fest so people from Earth flight put up dom shops in the items for sale forum and share their discounts with other people!  (definitely saves you treasure if you're buying a whole set of them)

Here's a link to one that's open right now: ~YAY for DOM Discounts!~ [ONLINE]

You can post in their thread (ping them so they see your post) saying you'd like a Petrified Pinions accent and they'll reply to confirm your order. Once they do, they'll let you know how much and then you send them a message with the amount of treasure and they'll get the accent for you. It takes a bit of time since on the first day its always so hard to snipe anything ;__; if you don't mind waiting, you can get it around the middle of the week when less people are sniping.

Edit: If you need help just let me know  I hope I explained it well hehe


----------



## Alienfish

thanks  got the painted history and that sentinel one so far (ridgeback/guardian  think)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Thank you rosabelle!
Do you know where in the forums I might be able to find someone willing to lend me a level 25? ;u;


----------



## Peisinoe

When using a dom shoppe. It's always a courteous to tip the sniper. It takes time for them to do it and it's a lot of effort to run a dom shoppe. Also along the idea of; they don't really have to share their discount with us, but it's nice that they did. They could've just been in the coli or doing something else. 

A lot of services that people offer; renting nests, doing art, etc. it's nice to tip if you like the person or you feel like their service was great and you want to give them a nice gift. 


A good rule of thumb; is just round up. Ex. 29750 discount skin;: send them 30k. It's not much but a nice gift. People take all kinds of things. Food, materials, etc. 


Also; you are not required to tip. But it's common courtesy; esp if you're using a Dom shoppe.


----------



## Alienfish

Also glad they shaped up on the skins and accents lately since the last two fest's were pretty bad due to them going haywire with staff and the the ones winning turned up bad (yes i know you can probably contact the non-winner and make commiss and stuff but tbh...) But then I guess it's easier to do kid-friendly earth/gem ones -snort-


----------



## Peisinoe

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Thank you rosabelle!
> Do you know where in the forums I might be able to find someone willing to lend me a level 25? ;u;




Check your flight forum. There is usually a level renting service for newbies. If they are all gone then you could either rent one from someone else; or just level up one yourself. 

If you expect to grind for awhile and decide to level a team up yourself. I can help you level 3 dragons to 10 for you.


----------



## Alienfish

third chest woooo that female wc one  p nice tbh


----------



## rosabelle

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Thank you rosabelle!
> Do you know where in the forums I might be able to find someone willing to lend me a level 25? ;u;



Have you checked in the wind forums? I'm sure they have a level 25 lending library there 

---

Also, everything Peisinoe in addition~


----------



## Xanarcah

Happy Rockbreaker's everyone!

HERE is an awesome guide for where to farm in the coliseum. It looks like the forgotten caved is hands down the best venue this week since all 6 chests can be found there. : D which is great for me because I haven't gotten the new familiars yet either. XD;


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I mostly farm Forgotten Cave as well, they give me some nice ****.. except for eggs that's another story 

- - - Post Merge - - -

lel saw a derg named Naiad in the ah was kinda tempted to buy lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cinny said:


> May I borrow your dragon for the festival, please?
> My username is Cindee



Yea! Sorry for the late reply


----------



## cinny

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yea! Sorry for the late reply



Thanks Mudkip! I'll tip ya with tbt or treasure if I get a lot! c:
Btw your spiral is pretty *o* haha


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Happy Rockbreaker's everyone!
> 
> HERE is an awesome guide for where to farm in the coliseum. It looks like the forgotten caved is hands down the best venue this week since all 6 chests can be found there. : D which is great for me because I haven't gotten the new familiars yet either. XD;



haha i spent three-five minutes in the caves, saw 2 earth monsters and didn't get one geode *cries* i'll be trying my luck in the arena, but idk, i feel like my luck will be pretty **** this festival XD contemplating whether or not to get a gauntlet, but the person will only hold for a day and i don't have 480 geodes! (assuming they'd accept that)


----------



## Cadbberry

I have 23 geodes from gathering but now I can't get anything more, don't have a good leveled dragon, best I got is a lvl 5 that someone gifted me at the start, anyone know best way to grind?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> I have 23 geodes from gathering but now I can't get anything more, don't have a good leveled dragon, best I got is a lvl 5 that someone gifted me at the start, anyone know best way to grind?



What are geodes and what do they do? I'm so confused
There's so much I must learn in Flight Rising, I've barely scratched the surface. xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> What are geodes and what do they do? I'm so confused
> There's so much I must learn in Flight Rising, I've barely scratched the surface. xD



It is for the new event they are doing


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> It is for the new event they are doing



There are events on FR? Where can I learn about this? xD


----------



## Alienfish

yeah every month except december(they used to have notn though so you can hope they do it this year) each flight have their elemental event/fest where you can dig and fight for skins and the geodes you trade in for stuff at the festive favors


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> What are geodes and what do they do? I'm so confused
> There's so much I must learn in Flight Rising, I've barely scratched the surface. xD


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...20-(FR-TIME)&p=5837164&viewfull=1#post5837164

Overview on festivals for you.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Was there anything in december on 2013? Is it always going to be nocs or is it a new breed this time?


----------



## Cadbberry

Does anyone have a higher level dragon or two I can borrow?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Cadbberry said:


> Does anyone have a higher level dragon or two I can borrow?



I would give you a dragon of mine, but-- she's only level 4 right now @_@ 
 I'm trying to level my precious babies up xD


----------



## Alienfish

Gotta love everyone who put undertale dergs at like 35 billion or whatever lmao


----------



## Cadbberry

Bucky Barnes said:


> I would give you a dragon of mine, but-- she's only level 4 right now @_@
> I'm trying to level my precious babies up xD



Mine are too </3  they take so much XP and give so little of it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Gotta love everyone who put undertale dergs at like 35 billion or whatever lmao



What dragons?


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Was there anything in december on 2013? Is it always going to be nocs or is it a new breed this time?



To my knowledge there was nothing going on in Dec 2013. And I'm not sure what this year's NoN had in store, especially since the staff seem to like announcing things suddenly and without warning.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Moko said:


> Gotta love everyone who put undertale dergs at like 35 billion or whatever lmao



omfg Moko I named one of my dragons after you :3c


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> What dragons?



People have dergs in the AH with [undertale character name]ISCANON and have them for like way overprices. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> omfg Moko I named one of my dragons after you :3c



that's cool <3 and nice colors too!

feel free to add me unless you haven't i'm HippieTurt


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> People have dergs in the AH with [undertale character name]ISCANON and have them for like way overprices. XD



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Undertale, made it to the cheese and lost interest, can't kill anything, terrible handi cordination, just meh


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Does anyone have a higher level dragon or two I can borrow?



You can CR me 1t each for these two:











Free to use for the duration of the festival.  my username is the same on FR as here.


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Undertale, made it to the cheese and lost interest, can't kill anything, terrible handi cordination, just meh



Yeah I kinda wanted to try it but it seems way overhyped and more like random Mother mod imo.

Also time to grind moar need junk to brew and more geodesssss


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oooo a festival? o:
 Noice!


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> You can CR me 1t each for these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free to use for the duration of the festival.  my username is the same on FR as here.



Thank you so sososo much!!! If you want them back before the end of the festivale just send a cross roads, I won't exempt or breed them or anything


----------



## Alienfish

Bucky Barnes said:


> Oooo a festival? o:
> Noice!



yeah pretty much


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Xanarcah said:


> You can CR me 1t each for these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free to use for the duration of the festival.  my username is the same on FR as here.



Such pretty dragons ^ o ^


----------



## Cadbberry

Bucky Barnes said:


> Such pretty dragons ^ o ^



I must agree, Xanarcah  you have very pretty dragons in your lair.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you so sososo much!!! If you want them back before the end of the festivale just send a cross roads, I won't exempt or breed them or anything



No problem! Have fun ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I must agree, Xanarcah  you have very pretty dragons in your lair.





Bucky Barnes said:


> Such pretty dragons ^ o ^



Aww thank you! : D


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I must agree, Xanarcah  you have very pretty dragons in your lair.



yes you do :3

ugh i need more old dergs but them costs -mutters-


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> No problem! Have fun ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! : D



I am, I am killing everythign  weeeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yes you do :3
> 
> ugh i need more old dergs but them costs -mutters-



What is an old dragon, like just years old or the generation?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

What do you do in the festival, btw? o: 
 I just joined like-- 2 days ago x'DD


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I am, I am killing everythign  weeeeeeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What is an old dragon, like just years old or the generation?



It's age, like 2+ years  I consider old if they have 6 digits or less in their ID. Expensive asf hobby but fun


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know why there are certain dragons, like yuimariiscanon for 2000000000 treasure on the AH? that just seems crazy, and i'm p sure the dragon's been there for a pretty long time! the dragon's a six digit, but it's all basic, not a gen 1, and's been bred!


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know why there are certain dragons, like yuimariiscanon for 2000000000 treasure on the AH? that just seems crazy, and i'm p sure the dragon's been there for a pretty long time! the dragon's a six digit, but it's all basic, not a gen 1, and's been bred!



Probably those Undertale fans overpricing whatever canon characters they have.

Also if it was like 2-3 digits but 6.. wtf.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know why there are certain dragons, like yuimariiscanon for 2000000000 treasure on the AH? that just seems crazy, and i'm p sure the dragon's been there for a pretty long time! the dragon's a six digit, but it's all basic, not a gen 1, and's been bred!



It's just people playing around and trying to make funny names. Not really a dragon intended for sale

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> What do you do in the festival, btw? o:
> I just joined like-- 2 days ago x'DD



Overview post for you as well ~

 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266194-Flight-Rising-General-Thread-NEW-REGISTRATION-EXTENDED-TO-1130-NOV-20-(FR-TIME)&p=5837164&viewfull=1#post5837164

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I am, I am killing everythign  weeeeeeee


Life is much better when you can go around OHKOing everything. XD


----------



## Cadbberry

I love the simple beauty skin they had stocked... just sold out, dang.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh yes ohko ftw!

Ah makes sense, although if I had that much I'd buy them for fun


----------



## Cadbberry

If anyone has the Opalesque, Hidden Beauty, or Living Vein I will so buy those from you, with the full 55 tbt I have XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Xanarcah said:


> Overview post for you as well ~
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...20-(FR-TIME)&p=5837164&viewfull=1#post5837164



Oh! That sounds cool! I'd love participate in it, but I'd need a higher level dragon...
 Do you have any other high level dragons? o:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...20-(FR-TIME)&p=5837164&viewfull=1#post5837164
> 
> Overview on festivals for you.



Oh okay thank you, I'll look into it later. ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Bucky Barnes said:


> Oh! That sounds cool! I'd love participate in it, but I'd need a higher level dragon...
> Do you have any other high level dragons? o:



Sorry, not at the moment. o:

You can earn festival currency in every single venue though, even the first ones, so you can still participate. You can also brew some at Baldwin's


----------



## Alienfish

thanks for the reminder totes forgot you can breed some OTL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I get no geodes .-.


----------



## Alienfish

i get no more chest *cri*


----------



## Cadbberry

I have gotten two chest so far  They are so hard to get


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i got three and that was lucky don't think i've gotten chests since either fire or lighting lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Brightshine jubilee was the only time I got 4 chests. It was probably because I'm in light


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

...Why am I suddenly not earning any experience from the coliseum in any of the areas..?


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Brightshine jubilee was the only time I got 4 chests. It was probably because I'm in light



Might be it, although I never got pleg chests when i was in plague last month.

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> ...Why am I suddenly not earning any experience from the coliseum in any of the areas..?



if you dergs are leveled enough you dont get xp from too low leveled venues :3


----------



## Xanarcah

I haven't gotten any chests yet this festival. XD; hopefully that'll change after I get home after work.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> I haven't gotten any chests yet this festival. XD; hopefully that'll change after I get home after work.



I have only gotten them in the Arena venue so far, idk if that is a better place


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ...Why am I suddenly not earning any experience from the coliseum in any of the areas..?



Are you using a level 25 dragon? Experience gain for your team is determined by the strongest dragon on the team, regardless of the level of the others. You can only gain exp in a venue rated 5 levels below your strongest dragon. I think the last venue to give exp for level 25s is the Boreal Woods.


----------



## Alienfish

Might try and grind there as well, I mostly do forgotten cause it's quicker


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> I have only gotten them in the Arena venue so far, idk if that is a better place



The Arena is like my second home, it's an all around great venue for Festival farming. : D

I'm just at work on my phone right now, so I haven't had a good chance to farm yet today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like farming in the Arena because not only is it easy, but the food drops are really good. I stock up on food during festivals so I can take it easy between festivals. My dragons are pigs. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

woo finally level 5 alchemy xD too lazy to make other stuff than like currency or brewing down stuff tho atm uwu


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> woo finally level 5 alchemy xD too lazy to make other stuff than like currency or brewing down stuff tho atm uwu



how do you get the goos?


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> how do you get the goos?



you brew stuff, instead of make new items you can transmute whatever **** in your hoard :3 or you can check the ah for stuff you don't have


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> how do you get the goos?



There a guide for which item types yield which kinds of materials over here:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1461117


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> There a guide for which item types yield which kinds of materials over here:
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1461117



didn't know actually but hm i could probably meltdown a few fams lol I have too many


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

So what do I do with the enormous amount of 'trinkets' I've amassed?


----------



## Alienfish

The Geodes? You can turn them in under the festive favors link to the right and get pretty items in exchange


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Moko said:


> The Geodes? You can turn them in under the festive favors link to the right and get pretty items in exchange



Well I know about the geodes-- I mean the other stuff, like the tons of miscellaneous things that are labeled trinkets o.o what do I do with them


----------



## Alienfish

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Well I know about the geodes-- I mean the other stuff, like the tons of miscellaneous things that are labeled trinkets o.o what do I do with them



well you can collect, sell or trade in for some treas if you have the right stuff @ crim's cart in the trading post. same are used to make alchemy things as well.


----------



## cheezyfries

just made 100k+ on meat  guess all that hunting paid off! really want a golem gauntlet, but i don't think i can make 480+ geodes in a day *sigh* i lovee the new apparel, it's so cute! probably not going to get any crowns, i don't really like the color and i don't see them costing too much in the future.


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> just made 100k+ on meat  guess all that hunting paid off! really want a golem gauntlet, but i don't think i can make 480+ geodes in a day *sigh* i lovee the new apparel, it's so cute! probably not going to get any crowns, i don't really like the color and i don't see them costing too much in the future.



nice 

i mostly get one of each then get any extras depending on how much currency i make.

yeah the crowns were better than the plague ones.. seems they fixed that layer thing


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> nice
> 
> i mostly get one of each then get any extras depending on how much currency i make.
> 
> yeah the crowns were better than the plague ones.. seems they fixed that layer thing



I only got the familiar so far but the crown to me is pretty nice, looks good


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I only got the familiar so far but the crown to me is pretty nice, looks good



yeah i got the emblem, crown and fam i think need to save up for the apparel(liked it)


----------



## Cadbberry

I need to grind more geodes


----------



## Peisinoe

So nice to see all new people really into festival!

Training teams; pick 3 that you really like. And start setting one up after festival! If you don't like grinding the lower levels then i'll help level newbies 3 dragons to 10.

But I would suggest leveling the rest of your way there; it takes a long time but drops will be worth it.


----------



## piske

Aww I wish I hadn't missed the registration window. I want to see what this is all about! :>


----------



## Alienfish

P e o n y said:


> Aww I wish I hadn't missed the registration window. I want to see what this is all about! :>



collecting old and expensive asf dergs

hope you can join next time whenever they will be open in the future


----------



## Cadbberry

Is a Jungle Pith any good?


----------



## cheezyfries

Cadbberry said:


> Is a Jungle Pith any good?



it's a coli drop so they're super common, so probably not! but it is food, and food can sell for quite a lot as long as you have it in bulk. it's generally 1 food point for 20 treasure!


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> it's a coli drop so they're super common, so probably not! but it is food, and food can sell for quite a lot as long as you have it in bulk. it's generally 1 food point for 20 treasure!



huh intresting


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

AHHHHHHHH
I GOT MY FIRST CHEST YAYYYYY


----------



## zeoli

punctuallyAbsent said:


> AHHHHHHHH
> I GOT MY FIRST CHEST YAYYYYY



whats ur usernameeeeee so i can add u.


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> AHHHHHHHH
> I GOT MY FIRST CHEST YAYYYYY



Can I add you too if I havent already?


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> AHHHHHHHH
> I GOT MY FIRST CHEST YAYYYYY



Eeyy, congrats! : D


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Oliy and Cad, my username on FR is Orii :3


----------



## Xanarcah

The crown for this festival reminds me of some sort of chocolate chip cookie. o:


----------



## cinny

punctuallyAbsent said:


> AHHHHHHHH
> I GOT MY FIRST CHEST YAYYYYY



NICEEE!! I've been trying to get it for 4+ hrs lmao ahhh.



Xanarcah said:


> The crown for this festival reminds me of some sort of chocolate chip cookie. o:



LOL, I thought the same thing! I was like dam.. I always crave for chocolate d:


----------



## ssvv227

*sits in a corner and twiddling thumb* anyone here'd be interested in selling some chests or fest skins/accents for geodes?


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> *sits in a corner and twiddling thumb* anyone here'd be interested in selling some chests or fest skins/accents for geodes?



You can send geodes?


----------



## Xanarcah

cinny said:


> LOL, I thought the same thing! I was like dam.. I always crave for chocolate d:



Chocolate is the beessstt

Fun fact: Shadow flight is reasonably known for their cookie themed dragons! They have usually brown range colors and certain genes like speckle and gembond to make them look like cookies. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> You can send geodes?



Yep! Geodes are items in your hoard like everything else and can be sent via pm, put in the AH, etc. During festivals there's a big market for buying/selling/trading with them.


----------



## rosabelle

She's finally gened and breed changed. :') I just need her accent and she's done~


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> She's finally gened and breed changed. :') I just need her accent and she's done~



Incredible. o:

You've got an amazing knack for bringing out the potential in dessert G1s!


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Incredible. o:
> 
> You've got an amazing knack for bringing out the potential in dessert G1s!



Thanks. :O I didn't expect to be having this much fun giving genes to gen ones. Haha I always didn't like the idea spending so much for them a few months ago and here I am now 5 gene projects later.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

ssvv227 said:


> *sits in a corner and twiddling thumb* anyone here'd be interested in selling some chests or fest skins/accents for geodes?



I have a Rock and Root accent that I'm literally never going to use.. (I'm not fond of Snappers)
Would you do 35 geodes? I see people doing conversions at one geode = 1kt, so that'd be the equivalent of buying it from the marketplace, I think..?
Let me know if you want it!


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Thanks. :O I didn't expect to be having this much fun giving genes to gen ones. Haha I always didn't like the idea spending so much for them a few months ago and here I am now 5 gene projects later.



Me tooooo. .-.

I don't even know which dragon dragged me down into G1 Hell. All I know is that my vault hates me.


----------



## ssvv227

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I have a Rock and Root accent that I'm literally never going to use.. (I'm not fond of Snappers)
> Would you do 35 geodes? I see people doing conversions at one geode = 1kt, so that'd be the equivalent of buying it from the marketplace, I think..?
> Let me know if you want it!



sorry i didn't like that one quite as much as some of the other ones. usually i'll buy a few accents and skins to prove my festival participation lol thank you for the offer!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> She's finally gened and breed changed. :') I just need her accent and she's done~



hope that you didn't mind me peaking through your lair x) your dragons are gorgeous!!! i love your napoleon!


----------



## Naiad

rosabelle said:


> She's finally gened and breed changed. :') I just need her accent and she's done~



Such a cutie ahhhh ~~ Female PCs are so awesome


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> Me tooooo. .-.
> 
> I don't even know which dragon dragged me down into G1 Hell. All I know is that my vault hates me.



lol i'm sure that your vault will understand the thrill when you've found the perfect gen one and are able to gene it up, put a pretty accent on it. i've been on a bit of shopping spree with people throwing out some gorgeous gen ones here and there and also buying accents. as of right now i have 6 projects and another 4 that need their terts...

i think this is just coming back to bite me for even dare to think of exalting coral, my custom progen


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> lol i'm sure that your vault will understand the thrill when you've found the perfect gen one and are able to gene it up, put a pretty accent on it. i've been on a bit of shopping spree with people throwing out some gorgeous gen ones here and there and also buying accents. as of right now i have 6 projects and another 4 that need their terts...
> 
> i think this is just coming back to bite me for even dare to think of exalting coral, my custom progen



That is so pretty, I love that one


----------



## DreadSpecialist

groans a lot
not too impressed by anything this festival
oh well, at least the farming is good


----------



## Cadbberry

DreadSpecialist said:


> groans a lot
> not too impressed by anything this festival
> oh well, at least the farming is good



OMG LUCKY!!!! Been grinding since 10 am today and I have only been able to get 2


----------



## DreadSpecialist

also, speaking of grinding, got the last piece of the soft pink set the other day






now my bby's outfit is almost complete B)
took forever tho
got these in the process





why are they so hard to sell weeps
also got a jester but that sold already so that's something


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Me tooooo. .-.
> 
> I don't even know which dragon dragged me down into G1 Hell. All I know is that my vault hates me.


I always thought your vault loves you because it has amazing stuff in it xD



ssvv227 said:


> hope that you didn't mind me peaking through your lair x) your dragons are gorgeous!!! i love your napoleon!





Naiad said:


> Such a cutie ahhhh ~~ Female PCs are so awesome


Thank you 



ssvv227 said:


> lol i'm sure that your vault will understand the thrill when you've found the perfect gen one and are able to gene it up, put a pretty accent on it. i've been on a bit of shopping spree with people throwing out some gorgeous gen ones here and there and also buying accents. as of right now i have 6 projects and another 4 that need their terts...
> 
> i think this is just coming back to bite me for even dare to think of exalting coral, my custom progen



She's beautiful! :O
also, I must get a slot in your adopt shop someday! :O all my dessert dragons will love it


----------



## ssvv227

DreadSpecialist said:


> also, speaking of grinding, got the last piece of the soft pink set the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my bby's outfit is almost complete B)
> took forever tho
> got these in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are they so hard to sell weeps
> also got a jester but that sold already so that's something



i'm just so wowed by your grinding skills...like seriously WOW


----------



## Naiad

DreadSpecialist said:


> also, speaking of grinding, got the last piece of the soft pink set the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my bby's outfit is almost complete B)
> took forever tho
> got these in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are they so hard to sell weeps
> also got a jester but that sold already so that's something



lies down and weeps 
how do you go on Coli grinding for so long
_how?_


----------



## brutalitea

Bought Painted History from the Marketplace and just got Petrified Pinions in the Coli. 

Don't have enough geodes for any of the items yet tho lol


----------



## ssvv227

rosabelle said:


> I always thought your vault loves you because it has amazing stuff in it xD
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! :O
> also, I must get a slot in your adopt shop someday! :O all my dessert dragons will love it


Thank you ^^ Hopefully I'll get to opening some more slots next week. I'm planning on adding a few more toppings too  Right now I'm just behind...just behind >.>



Cadbberry said:


> That is so pretty, I love that one


Thank you <3

right after coral, i sought out a twin sister for her lol it's a good thing that i haven't found any suitable bfs for these two yet


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

DreadSpecialist said:


> groans a lot
> not too impressed by anything this festival
> oh well, at least the farming is good



Which area are you farming in to find so many chests? o.o


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Naiad said:


> lies down and weeps
> how do you go on Coli grinding for so long
> _how?_



netflix and lots of training
orz
i was so lazy with the colli up until notn
was the first time i started grinding hardcore bc
i was so excited by how much i made
(got a lightning, wind, and water sprite from trading chests)
(then 2 noc scrolls and like 20 eggs or something)

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> Which area are you farming in to find so many chests? o.o



i was grinding in forgotten cave originally
which is where i got most of the chests, actually
but switched to arena for geodes since the light sprite payment plan im on allows festival currency as a form of payment
so it takes priority for me


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> lol i'm sure that your vault will understand the thrill when you've found the perfect gen one and are able to gene it up, put a pretty accent on it. i've been on a bit of shopping spree with people throwing out some gorgeous gen ones here and there and also buying accents. as of right now i have 6 projects and another 4 that need their terts...
> 
> i think this is just coming back to bite me for even dare to think of exalting coral, my custom progen



I hope so. xD; Because I'm at the point where most of my upcoming G1 projects require Scattering first (they're Unbred 5 Digits, so replacing them isn't an option). And since Scatters are random... I don't know how expensive they're going to get. .-. 

With the upcoming color wheel release, I'm tryyyying not to get more G1s unless they're absolutely stunning. It's hard, though. .-. I made myself leave this really pretty Rose/Sky unbred G1 in the AH yesterday. 

YOUR PROGEN IS SO LOVELY. And you got AMAZINGLY lucky with that tert, holy crap. Just. So beautiful.


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you ^^ Hopefully I'll get to opening some more slots next week. I'm planning on adding a few more toppings too  Right now I'm just behind...just behind >.>
> 
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> right after coral, i sought out a twin sister for her lol it's a good thing that i haven't found any suitable bfs for these two yet



feel free to look through my lair for anything, I dont have anything amazing but if it helps 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> groans a lot
> not too impressed by anything this festival
> oh well, at least the farming is good



I... need to get started on that. o: Which venue have you been in? I finally caught up with the rest of the posts since the thread exploded. Congrats on your haul!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> I always thought your vault loves you because it has amazing stuff in it xD



Naahh, it hates me because I'm constantly side-eyeing my retired stuff whenever an old dragon comes onto the market. xD;


----------



## ssvv227

Cadbberry said:


> feel free to look through my lair for anything, I dont have anything amazing but if it helps
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405



Thank you <3 You're being so kind. But right now I need to restrain myself from buying more dragons until the new colour release >.>


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you <3 You're being so kind. But right now I need to restrain myself from buying more dragons until the new colour release >.>



lol ok, I dont know if I even have anything worth anything in there XD


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> I hope so. xD; Because I'm at the point where most of my upcoming G1 projects require Scattering first (they're Unbred 5 Digits, so replacing them isn't an option). And since Scatters are random... I don't know how expensive they're going to get. .-.
> 
> With the upcoming color wheel release, I'm tryyyying not to get more G1s unless they're absolutely stunning. It's hard, though. .-. I made myself leave this really pretty Rose/Sky unbred G1 in the AH yesterday.
> 
> YOUR PROGEN IS SO LOVELY. And you got AMAZINGLY lucky with that tert, holy crap. Just. So beautiful.



Thank you ^/////^ In retrospect I think I certainly was. At the time I didn't even know what a tert is until some kind soul pointed it out. But what luck I have was all used up in getting that tert because my random progen came out violet/forest/white. I ended up scattering him because for gracious I can't make that combo work.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

What does it mean to 'scatter'? I'm curious what y'all are talking about but can't make sense of anything ;u;


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> Thank you ^/////^ In retrospect I think I certainly was. At the time I didn't even know what a tert is until some kind soul pointed it out. But what luck I have was all used up in getting that tert because my random progen came out violet/forest/white. I ended up scattering him because for gracious I can't make that combo work.



When we were new, did any of us really know what a tert was, other than being the third invisible color? xD I remember going "Yess, my progen has an Azure tert, I love dark blues!" and after I learned about genes I was like "it doesn't work with anything ever whyyy"

Weeelll, I guess you could say being a snowbelly was lucky in a way? The other colors are pretty unfortunate, though, so I can see why you decided to scatter. What colors did you get for him in the end?


----------



## LethalLulu

I've managed to get one chest worth 35k from like a days worth of grinding lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> What does it mean to 'scatter'? I'm curious what y'all are talking about but can't make sense of anything ;u;



Scatter is short for Tri-Color Scatterscroll. : D They're available in the Gem Marketplace for 350g each (so roughly 240k treasure). 

Essentially, it's an item that gives the dragon you use it on 3 random new colors. It's all down to luck, and you can't just choose one or two colors to change. It's an all or nothing gamble. 

Players usually use them on dragons that are special to them in some way, but who have colors or a combo they dislike.


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> I've managed to get one chest worth 35k from like a days worth of grinding lol.



You lucky lady :3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Omg I got a Sedimentary Sentinel chest! ..That I'm never going to use because I dislike Guardians! xD
Anyone want to buy it for 34 geodes and 1 gem? (Only because I actually want the gem in the chest tbh but if you don't want to do that then just 35 geodes is great hahah..)


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> When we were new, did any of us really know what a tert was, other than being the third invisible color? xD I remember going "Yess, my progen has an Azure tert, I love dark blues!" and after I learned about genes I was like "it doesn't work with anything ever whyyy"
> 
> Weeelll, I guess you could say being a snowbelly was lucky in a way? The other colors are pretty unfortunate, though, so I can see why you decided to scatter. What colors did you get for him in the end?



he is beige/coal/silver right now, not too hot on the tert but he looks nice with what he's wearing right now. i'm a bit on the fence if i want to scatter him again.


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> he is beige/coal/silver right now, not too hot on the tert but he looks nice with what he's wearing right now. i'm a bit on the fence if i want to scatter him again.



I see what you mean. o: The colors go pretty well together, but they could be so much better. They could also be so much worse. 

Looks pretty good all steampunked out like that, for sure.


----------



## Peisinoe

GUYS there is a NEWBIE skype FR group! If you have questions or just want to chill and chat add me on skype and i'll add you

SKYPE: stinaxsays


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> GUYS there is a NEWBIE skype FR group! If you have questions or just want to chill and chat add me on skype and i'll add you
> 
> SKYPE: stinaxsays



Alright  Thank you very mcuh


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Oh geez.. I just agreed to a two-week payment plan to buy a retired accent from someone for 1mil treasure.
Lord what have I gotten myself into..

Anyone know a good way to earn 1mil in two weeks? ;;


----------



## LethalLulu

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Oh geez.. I just agreed to a two-week payment plan to buy a retired accent from someone for 1mil treasure.
> Lord what have I gotten myself into..
> 
> Anyone know a good way to earn 1mil in two weeks? ;;



I sell treasure for tbt/collectibles :DDD
Other than that, I used to use this guide here:  http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/87425

That'll help a bit at least.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

LethalLulu said:


> I sell treasure for tbt/collectibles :DDD
> Other than that, I used to use this guide here:  http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/87425
> 
> That'll help a bit at least.



Do I look like I have tbt to buy treasure :c
I'll look at the link though..


----------



## LethalLulu

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Do I look like I have tbt to buy treasure :c
> I'll look at the link though..



Haha, ofc ofc.  It certainly helped me a lot.


----------



## ssvv227

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Oh geez.. I just agreed to a two-week payment plan to buy a retired accent from someone for 1mil treasure.
> Lord what have I gotten myself into..
> 
> Anyone know a good way to earn 1mil in two weeks? ;;



If you can grind coli with high lvl dragons, I heard that hoard selling the drops except for some of the sought after swipp/baldwin materials should net you ~100k per 1-2 hours. Or else you can play the fairground, specially the artifracture - max out the 75kT you can get from fairground everyday. Since it's fest time, I'd transmutate lots of stuff to get green sludge or materials needed to craft fest currencies and fest skins from baldwin. The easiest way is to buy gems with real $$ and either ask the seller if they'd accept gems or convert it to treasure. Just be careful next time when you're buying something that you either have the money already or have the capacity to earn the said amount in a reasonable amount of time. Good luck!


----------



## Cadbberry

I hatched my first couples egg so I could have room to breed more.... look at this.... 





It scares me


----------



## Peisinoe

Cadbberry said:


> I hatched my first couples egg so I could have room to breed more.... look at this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It scares me


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


>



It is a freaky lil thing  Looks good with genes though


----------



## Irarina

Ahhh it's great to see more TBTers on FR. Feel free to add me and drop by saying hi! C:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=165926


----------



## Alienfish

Mirrors are kinda cute and they aren't too expensive if they are old 

Also got some nephrite chameleon from digging today, looks cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> also, speaking of grinding, got the last piece of the soft pink set the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my bby's outfit is almost complete B)
> took forever tho
> got these in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are they so hard to sell weeps
> also got a jester but that sold already so that's something



YOU HAVE FIVE TURTS JKFSKJFJF Gief


----------



## Alienfish

Ok wow idk how accurate prices are but apparently they sell for a lot O_O

also not too many geodes left for apparel, sweet quiche.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also if anyone knows the exact value it'd be helpful. i tried google and searching around but the results were like a year or few months old so idk what to sell em for ;w;


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Ok wow idk how accurate prices are but apparently they sell for a lot O_O
> 
> also not too many geodes left for apparel, sweet quiche.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also if anyone knows the exact value it'd be helpful. i tried google and searching around but the results were like a year or few months old so idk what to sell em for ;w;



What are you trying to find the price for?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> What are you trying to find the price for?



nephrite chameleon i think it's called. i look at some really old posts and they were going for real good but idk as of now though.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> nephrite chameleon i think it's called. i look at some really old posts and they were going for real good but idk as of now though.








There are plenty in the AH, not sure why you'd need to look at old posts because they contain old prices?


----------



## Alienfish

Ah so they were there. . thought were some rare shizz lmao.

OTL thanks though master


----------



## Alienfish

woo finally had enough to brew opalesque then green shizz tho haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Thank the deities you get so many food drops while farming for festival currency. .-.







What piggy dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Thank the deities you get so many food drops while farming for festival currency. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What piggy dragons.




at least they don't drain your seafood as much but i feel ya, feels so good just having a few dergs meow


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> at least they don't drain your seafood as much but i feel ya, feels so good just having a few dergs meow



Well, they don't drain my seafood because I don't feed them very much of it. xD; Imps and Guardians and some of the others will eat the other food groups if there's not enough seafood to eat. 

Sometimes I envy people who can mange to have small lairs. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Well, they don't drain my seafood because I don't feed them very much of it. xD; Imps and Guardians and some of the others will eat the other food groups if there's not enough seafood to eat.
> 
> Sometimes I envy people who can mange to have small lairs. .-.


Yeha mine ate a lot of seafoods and I had bunch of other dergs who ate other before so I had to stock up regardless x))

Yeha mine is large but I narrowed it down quite a bit XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Yeha mine ate a lot of seafoods and I had bunch of other dergs who ate other before so I had to stock up regardless x))
> 
> Yeha mine is large but I narrowed it down quite a bit XD



How many dragons have you got left now after your purge? o:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Yeha mine ate a lot of seafoods and I had bunch of other dergs who ate other before so I had to stock up regardless x))
> 
> Yeha mine is large but I narrowed it down quite a bit XD



Double post, why you lagging so much internets? .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> How many dragons have you got left now after your purge? o:



I think 25. They are old dergs, my level 25's and a few I couldn't let go :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396

here we go


----------



## Alienfish

ahh finally brewed opalesque so beautiful.. pc's ftw now i just need more green something so i can do th eother


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> I think 25. They are old dergs, my level 25's and a few I couldn't let go :'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396
> 
> here we go



Oh, nice. o: You have a lot more oldies than I thought! It's quite a collection already.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, nice. o: You have a lot more oldies than I thought! It's quite a collection already.



Thanks!  Yeah I noticed myself as well .. well spent treas and gems though I think


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> woo finally had enough to brew opalesque then green shizz tho haha



I want that one so much


----------



## Alienfish

i can sell it to you if you cant brew it, idk what they go for though.


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> i can sell it to you if you cant brew it, idk what they go for though.



lol I am not to rich on FR or here and yeah, only lvl 2 atm  trying to get to brew lvl 3


----------



## Alienfish

Alright just letting you know cause I can probably make a new anyways. Gl brewing!


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> Alright just letting you know cause I can probably make a new anyways. Gl brewing!



how much would you ask for it?


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> how much would you ask for it?



50k treas maybe they are going for 65k atm.


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> 50k treas maybe they are going for 65k atm.



ok, yeah not that rich XD back to brewin


----------



## Alienfish

XD alright have fun with alchemy 

also i need to save up treas mango.


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> GUYS there is a NEWBIE skype FR group! If you have questions or just want to chill and chat add me on skype and i'll add you
> 
> SKYPE: stinaxsays



oo is there an FR skype group? if so, my skype's cheezyfriess! 

i've got no time to grind this festival because my school has class for the first two days of what's supposed to be thanksgiving break XD hopefully i'll be able to make my goal of 700!


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> oo is there an FR skype group? if so, my skype's cheezyfriess!
> 
> i've got no time to grind this festival because my school has class for the first two days of what's supposed to be thanksgiving break XD hopefully i'll be able to make my goal of 700!



I am trying to grind, 15 hours, 2 chests, and 170ish geodes


----------



## Alienfish

wow  i have one of each favors item now at least so im good hope i can get more chests though ;w;


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> wow  i have one of each favors item now at least so im good hope i can get more chests though ;w;



Me too!! They are so hard to get


----------



## Xanarcah

Sitting at 417 Geodes and 5 chests so far. 

Bless the Forgotten Caves.


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> Me too!! They are so hard to get



ikr even if you get like 3-4 earth enemies a lot of times they are almost as bad as eggs.. well a bit less rarer but still.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Sitting at 417 Geodes and 5 chests so far.
> 
> Bless the Forgotten Caves.



HOW DID YOU DO THAT XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ikr even if you get like 3-4 earth enemies a lot of times they are almost as bad as eggs.. well a bit less rarer but still.


I only get food drops usually, no eggs, no chests, nothing


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Sitting at 417 Geodes and 5 chests so far.
> 
> Bless the Forgotten Caves.



holy plaguemomma how do you do it D:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> holy plaguemomma how do you do it D:





Cadbberry said:


> HOW DID YOU DO THAT XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I only get food drops usually, no eggs, no chests, nothing



Coli on one side of the screen and videos playing on the other side. Also I woke up at 5:30AM this morning and I don't know whyyyy

Food is still a good drop, though! You can sell it for like 40t per point (not per item, per food point) and make a lot of money that way. Your lair is still small, so your dragons won't need to eat that much. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where is DreadSpecialist, I'm curious to see how many chests/geodes they've gotten to by now. : D


----------



## Alienfish

Haha I see. I've been a bit busy with assignment the past days so I hadn't have tha tmuch time but still haha.

Yeah I usually sell my food so I get some stuff and if I get double fams I sell those as well.


----------



## Irarina

This festival my luck is with the eggs, got 1 Light and 1 Earth within 15 mins in Mire c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Irarina said:


> This festival my luck is with the eggs, got 1 Light and 1 Earth within 15 mins in Mire c:



Oh my god, you lucky ducky


----------



## cheezyfries

Irarina said:


> This festival my luck is with the eggs, got 1 Light and 1 Earth within 15 mins in Mire c:



wow congrats! that light egg will sell for a really nice price when the expansion comes 

okay i've never done a breeding project before, could anyone help me out? i don't really know the specifics and how tight the color ranges should be for the dragons. i'm trying to get a royal/storm/lavender spiral with lightning eyes. the eyes won't be an issue and there's a tangerine/storm/lavender snapper on the AH, but it's the only storm/lavender combo on there. i'm also looking for the genes to be iri/shim/glim! bless anyone who helps me haha, i have no clue how to do this! okay cross that haha i'm going to wait for the expansion, the person just messaged me back and told me it'd be better if i had a breeding project so i just jumped the gun XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> wow congrats! that light egg will sell for a really nice price when the expansion comes
> 
> okay i've never done a breeding project before, could anyone help me out? i don't really know the specifics and how tight the color ranges should be for the dragons. i'm trying to get a royal/storm/lavender spiral with lightning eyes. the eyes won't be an issue and there's a tangerine/storm/lavender snapper on the AH, but it's the only storm/lavender combo on there. i'm also looking for the genes to be iri/shim/glim! bless anyone who helps me haha, i have no clue how to do this!


The wheel expansion is taking foreeeveer

You can always scroll a dragon until you get the colours but you'd probably spend more on that then geneing scrolls. I'd get the one in the AH incase you can work something out with colours it has

EDIT: I forgot to ask if you were wanting it to be a gen one or not? If not then the advice already said below seems like a good solution


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> wow congrats! that light egg will sell for a really nice price when the expansion comes
> 
> okay i've never done a breeding project before, could anyone help me out? i don't really know the specifics and how tight the color ranges should be for the dragons. i'm trying to get a royal/storm/lavender spiral with lightning eyes. the eyes won't be an issue and there's a tangerine/storm/lavender snapper on the AH, but it's the only storm/lavender combo on there. i'm also looking for the genes to be iri/shim/glim! bless anyone who helps me haha, i have no clue how to do this!



First thing is to try to find dragons with colors as close to your target dragon as possible. I had a look, and these two seem to most closely match, taking genes into account:











They're 1 off in Secondary, 2 off in Tertiary, and a 50-50 chance on all of the genes. You'd have to buy a Spiral scroll, but that's cheap in comparison to the other genes. 

If you wanted to go for a much closer match on genes for a higher chance of success on the first try, you could make a pair with these dragons:











1 off on Secondary, 2 off in Tertiary, 100% on being IriShim. But you'd end up having to buy a Glimmer and Spiral scroll.


----------



## ssvv227

alternatively what you can do is to search up a dragon with royal/storm/lavender iri/shim genes; send a pm to the user and ask if they'd be willing to lend you their girl for a breeding project of yours. it never hurts to ask and at most they will just turn you down  good luck!

some of the still active royal/storm/lavender girls


----------



## brutalitea

No chest today because I didn't farm.

Did train and exalt two fodder.

Geode count: 27.
Treasure count: 50,085.


----------



## Cailey

my handsome new coatl baby <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

If any of you has or knows who might have a Sky / Stonewash / Ice Coatl, please let me know ;u;


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Also! This little thing just hatched; I dislike Guardians, so would anyone maybe want to buy for 7k? ;u;
I see most triple-gened babies go for 7 - 10k on the AH but please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Cadbberry

My new little ones


----------



## Alienfish

No eggs in 5ever  Oh well might as well grind today whenever I drag my lazy butt up and finish correcting this paper so I can hand it in. Oh well.

Nice pc's


----------



## FancyThat

I got a lovely new accent delivered today ^^






I really like the male coatl and female skydancer accents this festival.



kittycaffeine said:


> my handsome new coatl baby <3



That's so pretty :3


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> First thing is to try to find dragons with colors as close to your target dragon as possible. I had a look, and these two seem to most closely match, taking genes into account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're 1 off in Secondary, 2 off in Tertiary, and a 50-50 chance on all of the genes. You'd have to buy a Spiral scroll, but that's cheap in comparison to the other genes.
> 
> If you wanted to go for a much closer match on genes for a higher chance of success on the first try, you could make a pair with these dragons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 off on Secondary, 2 off in Tertiary, 100% on being IriShim. But you'd end up having to buy a Glimmer and Spiral scroll.



omg thank you so much, i bought the first two and will probably buy a spiral scroll once i (hopefully) get my combo  thank you!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> alternatively what you can do is to search up a dragon with royal/storm/lavender iri/shim genes; send a pm to the user and ask if they'd be willing to lend you their girl for a breeding project of yours. it never hurts to ask and at most they will just turn you down  good luck!
> 
> some of the still active royal/storm/lavender girls



thank you so much!!! sadly, none of them are glimmer/spiral which are what i need, but thank you <3

so i ended up buying all three bc the first two were female haha, i can't believe i didn't notice that! going to have to figure something out, maybe i'll breed the noc and the guardian and then breed that with the imp? not sure >.<


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> If any of you has or knows who might have a Sky / Stonewash / Ice Coatl, please let me know ;u;



There's one in the Auction House!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've been looking for a dragon exactly like this (don't really care of the eye colour) and was hoping if someone knew someone that has a pair that can make this. 




I'm usually against geneing up non gen ones but I'll consider doing it but not for a breed change. 

EDIT: I'll actually accept any breed


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> so i ended up buying all three bc the first two were female haha, i can't believe i didn't notice that! going to have to figure something out, maybe i'll breed the noc and the guardian and then breed that with the imp? not sure >.<



Oops, sorry about that! I think there was actually one more that was supposed to be up there (a male) that I must have closed tabs on last night without realizing it. D: So the pairing would have made sense. I can't seem to find him thouuugh. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you only get red and yellow sludges when you need green lol


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Oops, sorry about that! I think there was actually one more that was supposed to be up there (a male) that I must have closed tabs on last night without realizing it. D: So the pairing would have made sense. I can't seem to find him thouuugh. .-.



oh noooo haha hopefully i'll be able to breed a circuit out of those dragons and then breed it with the imp! how's everyone's rockbreakers? i only have one chest but i haven't really been grinding, and i have around 300 geodes so i'm right on par with my goal


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oh noooo haha hopefully i'll be able to breed a circuit out of those dragons and then breed it with the imp! how's everyone's rockbreakers? i only have one chest but i haven't really been grinding, and i have around 300 geodes so i'm right on par with my goal



Maybe this one would be useful?





2 off in Secondary and Tert, IriShim with a 50-50 for Glimmer because of Circuit. 

Congrats on your 300 geodes! I'm finding they're really easy to drop for this festival. Which is great for me, less money I have to spend to reach my quota by the end of the week.


----------



## Alienfish

Hah yeah earth has been the best fest for me of those I have done, imo even if they are greedy not giving me any more chests I got the favors stuff I want.


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> congrats  yeah geode drops has been good chests have been bad though for me but I hope I can grind more now that I'm less busy ^_^



How many have you found?


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> How many have you found?



chests i think.. 3 or something. as for geodes i have one of each of the favors items so not counting those i collected for favors i have like.. 39 atm.


----------



## PandaNikita

Hi guys! I'm slowly getting back into tbt and fr 

Most of my dragons are starving jesus, also I just hatched these babies. Does anyone want to buy them? Maybe 5k-15k per lmao





















- - - Post Merge - - -

I might keep the first one it's so purdy *^*


----------



## Alienfish

gl giving em home 

and welcome back C:


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Snip the images



I would buy them but I cant afford the lair space upgrade and I am almost full, I love the first one though


----------



## Alienfish

also finally able to brew that other skin aaaah sweet


----------



## PandaNikita

Moko said:


> gl giving em home
> 
> and welcome back C:


Thank you :3



Cadbberry said:


> I would buy them but I cant afford the lair space upgrade and I am almost full, I love the first one though


I'm nearly full too and I have three more that I need to hatch! Lol I would be willing to sell them all for 5k each just cause I'm hoarding too many


----------



## Cadbberry

I just got another chest!!! It is a terrible skin though for me -.-


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe this one would be useful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 off in Secondary and Tert, IriShim with a 50-50 for Glimmer because of Circuit.
> 
> Congrats on your 300 geodes! I'm finding they're really easy to drop for this festival. Which is great for me, less money I have to spend to reach my quota by the end of the week.



thank you! i've purchased him and i'll sort out the things tonight. so i breed him with the imperial and hopefully get the perfect baby? thank you so much for all that you've helped me with omg without you i wouldn't be able to do this at all haha. everyone's so profitble this festival and i haven't been very lucky in the coli, so brewing has been saving me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I just got another chest!!! It is a terrible skin though for me -.-



even if you don't like the skin/accent in the chest doesn't mean you can't make profit off of it! it's far better to buy skins/accents through a dom shop than get them from chests because they slowly increase in value over time. by the time next year rolls around, they'll probably raise to a good amount and you might be able to get an extra sum for selling them in a set!


----------



## Alienfish

-kicks coli- gimme chests 

o well i can always grind while waiting for the brew :]


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thank you! i've purchased him and i'll sort out the things tonight. so i breed him with the imperial and hopefully get the perfect baby? thank you so much for all that you've helped me with omg without you i wouldn't be able to do this at all haha. everyone's so profitble this festival and i haven't been very lucky in the coli, so brewing has been saving me!



Hmm, it depends on which way you want to go about it, I guess? Some people tend to try and make the perfect baby with a single pair, while others like to have two or three pairs going at the same time to try and increase their chances. The hatchlings that come out not quite perfect are important to consider keeping as well, because even if it's just 1 or 2 colors or 1 gene closer in range than their parents, that's still a pretty good number of outcomes you've taken out of the pool. 

Here's the range finder so you can see how big all of their ranges are with each other in prospective pairs and decide which ones you want to breed together or not:

http://fr.fintastic.net/


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> thank you! i've purchased him and i'll sort out the things tonight. so i breed him with the imperial and hopefully get the perfect baby? thank you so much for all that you've helped me with omg without you i wouldn't be able to do this at all haha. everyone's so profitble this festival and i haven't been very lucky in the coli, so brewing has been saving me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> even if you don't like the skin/accent in the chest doesn't mean you can't make profit off of it! it's far better to buy skins/accents through a dom shop than get them from chests because they slowly increase in value over time. by the time next year rolls around, they'll probably raise to a good amount and you might be able to get an extra sum for selling them in a set!



Should i leave it in chest or open it?


----------



## Alienfish

rock and root chest aahh

been kinda lucky though since i dont have any doubles...


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> rock and root chest aahh
> 
> been kinda lucky though since i dont have any doubles...



I got the Gold Vein skin chest


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Should i leave it in chest or open it?



I'd leave it in, personally, but I'm a ridiculous collector like that.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah i usually open mine since you get like one gem and 2500 treas with it


----------



## Xanarcah

The difference in price between chests and skins is way more than 2.5k and 1 gem, which is my other big motivator for stashing away sets of them. 

For example, some of last year's chests:

Dioptase
90k for the skin, 200k for the unopened chest

Malachites Loyalty
80k for the skin, 195k for the unopened chest



Chests can be slow sellers, though, but I kind of really like being able to see my potential net worth going up and up. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

Wow.. kinda weird they are like that but hoarders I guess :]

Yeah of course it is but poor old dergcollector as I am


----------



## Alienfish

petrified pinions chest yass

also ya i could use the 2.5k treas atm also im not in a hurry to sell in whichever shape so.. ya


----------



## Cadbberry

If anyone wants those baby pearlcatchers they are in the AH now


----------



## Alienfish

got a nice load of geodes though im probably gonna sell em or something cause i don't really need more favors .. or idk


----------



## Irarina

Buy my beautiful stained glass babiessssss :3 In AH but 30k for Crs





















This baby below is 45k by CR c:






And these are 10k each


----------



## Cadbberry

Irarina said:


> Buy my beautiful stained glass babiessssss :3 In AH but 30k for Crs
> 
> Snip



I so want that first one if I could only afford it </3


----------



## Irarina

Cadbberry said:


> I so want that first one if I could only afford it </3



You can have him for 15k if you like since you just joined c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Irarina said:


> You can have him for 15k if you like since you just joined c:



I don't have the space for him ;p You can get WAY more then 30k for him


----------



## Irarina

Cadbberry said:


> I don't have the space for him ;p You can get WAY more then 30k for him



Discounted price for TBTers xD If you ever feel like you want him, send me a CR then.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Agh it's so hard to grind without level 25s :c
Does anyone have one I could borrow? Or even like 20 or something it doesn't have to be maxed out
I'm just kinda desperate ;;


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Oops double post


----------



## Cadbberry

Irarina said:


> Discounted price for TBTers xD If you ever feel like you want him, send me a CR then.



Aw thanks <3


----------



## Irarina

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Agh it's so hard to grind without level 25s :c
> Does anyone have one I could borrow? Or even like 20 or something it doesn't have to be maxed out
> I'm just kinda desperate ;;



I can let you borrow mine. But please, can you send a CR back when you receive him? c:


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Thank you!!
But what do you mean by that? The wording just confused me for some reason
I'll absolutely return him after the festival if that's what you mean!


----------



## Irarina

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Thank you!!
> But what do you mean by that? The wording just confused me for some reason
> I'll absolutely return him after the festival if that's what you mean!



I am sending this one to you then:






What is your UN? 

I am not sure how to explain but I guess everything will be fine as long as you return him back at the end of festival \o/


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Irarina said:


> I am sending this one to you then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your UN?
> 
> I am not sure how to explain but I guess everything will be fine as long as you return him back at the end of festival \o/



Of course! I only need him until the fest is over, you'll get a CR with him the first minute after rollover on Sunday (well technically Monday)
Thank you again!
My username is Orii, you can friend me if you want :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Irarina
It has a familiar attached so I can't accept ;u;


----------



## Irarina

Woops sorry! Should be okay now~


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Thanks so much again!


----------



## cheezyfries

Irarina said:


> Buy my beautiful stained glass babiessssss :3 In AH but 30k for Crs


so beautiful! reminds me of my boy caspar


----------



## brutalitea

Only got 5 geodes from Digging. Ugh.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* I've been so good lately taking care of my dragons, but I was sick for a few days and lost my well fed bonus and it's horrible! Like sure it's only a bit extra but I'm so used to having it that I feel bad... =[


----------



## brutalitea

Trained and exalted 4 fodder. Added another dragon to my list of geneing projects. Bought some rogue apparel in the MP.

Treasure count: 80,453.
Geode count: 16.

I'm still debating whether I should keep






or


----------



## Cadbberry

Tae said:


> Trained and exalted 4 fodder. Added another dragon to my list of geneing projects. Bought some rogue apparel in the MP.
> 
> Treasure count: 80,453.
> Geode count: 16.
> 
> I'm still debating whether I should keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or



I kinda like the first one more, colors pop a bit more and your Treasure count man, nice job


----------



## Alienfish

yeah the darker belly appeal to me more as well:

also hatchlings today for sale, send a cr with some treas if you want:'
















i will keep until i get back tonight in a crapton of hours so just let me know or send cr.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ah i really like the living vein skin. idk if i have the correct gender spiral for it but ya worth the wait ahah

also for the hatchling just give me some treas not that rich to give for free and i kinda like em so


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Wow, just within 5 minutes of each other I got both of the aardvarks... this is after grinding for a few hours and getting just a few geodes, no chests, and no familiars... hopefully this means I'll have some better luck now!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Moko how much for that second Fae? It's lovely!
Also you'd have to hold it for me though since I have no room atm.. why must expansions be SO EXPENSIVE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Welp, got 2 chests, but gave up for now, probably going to grind more when I get home.


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Welp, got 2 chests, but gave up for now, probably going to grind more when I get home.



The chests are so hard to find, I wish they weren't like a 1 in 500 chance


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Most of the chests I've found were actually in Woodland Path, not the Forgotten Caves o:


----------



## zeoli

Found a Rock egg this time = v=


----------



## Irarina

Oliy said:


> Found a Rock egg this time = v=



Gratz xD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Holy cow
I just found three Ice Might Fragments or whatever thry're called from one three-enemy battle in Woodland Path


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wow, just within 5 minutes of each other I got both of the aardvarks... this is after grinding for a few hours and getting just a few geodes, no chests, and no familiars... hopefully this means I'll have some better luck now!



Nice :3, I'm kind of slacking this festival but I think I'll spend all day tomorrow in the coli (free day yay).


----------



## ssvv227

if anyone's looking for some really pretty adopts *o* here's one of my favourite shops

I don't know why. I just love her stuff so much! and at 25kT a pop too!


----------



## Alienfish

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Moko how much for that second Fae? It's lovely!
> Also you'd have to hold it for me though since I have no room atm.. why must expansions be SO EXPENSIVE



idk how much ya have and yeah i guess i can haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

also it'd be nice if you make room for tomorrow at least so ya just save up some :3


----------



## Alienfish

-flops-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm more excited for those familiar they're releasing then the NON event


----------



## rosabelle

If anyone has a rock and root chest they'd like to trade please let me know!  I have extra painted history and veins of gold chests for trade
Trade done!


----------



## Cadbberry

Just got a keeper of the labyrinth chest while farming for the turkey Fam


----------



## Cailey

new baby I just brought home <3333


----------



## Cadbberry

Does anyone have Green Sludge and Green Goo I can buy with treasure or TBT, PM me if you do.


----------



## brutalitea

I love how every single time Words on the Wind is basically "we're working on stuff but we haven't finished anything yet and we won't tell you when we'll be done."

FR staff is such a joke.


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> I love how every single time Words on the Wind is basically "we're working on stuff but we haven't finished anything yet and we won't tell you when we'll be done."
> 
> FR staff is such a joke.



sometimes yes. and their banning reasons sometime i'm just smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i have 100 geodes if anyone wanna buy

&& i'm keeping the poitox babies until tonight, that's deadline so please make room asap if anyone here wanted.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel like the coli hates me... like all I am getting are a bunch of familiars... like I have gotten so many freaking cave jewels and bats that I could open a shop for them... >.< Like sure I get a few geodes here and there, but hardly, and still only 2 chests. >.<


----------



## Alienfish

-flops-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> -flops-



OOo, she's super pretty!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OOo, she's super pretty!



i dont really like seraph too much tbh but old dergs! thank tho! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -






also selling this lady if someone wants.. offer!


----------



## Miharu

My babies grew up!! <3 I love how these two turned out from hatchlings! <3 I still don't know what to name them ahaha XD​


----------



## Alienfish

nice skydancer 

ugh gotta remove or change gene on that ridgeback seraph rarely works imo


----------



## Cailey

newest girl I brought in ; loving these baby skydancers ~


----------



## Peisinoe

cheap dragons
10k each is ok!

The faes are gen ones!

I take geodes as well! 15 geodes each!


----------



## tumut

Someone help me name these random cuties I picked up













My first gen hatchlings


----------



## Irarina

Peisinoe said:


> cheap dragons
> 10k each is ok!
> 
> The faes are gen ones!
> 
> I take geodes as well! 15 geodes each!



Oh those faes are lovely. Can I get that both pink faes?


----------



## cheezyfries

ahhh i got this headshot for 100 gems and i'm so happy <3333


Spoiler:  











- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Oh those faes are lovely. Can I get that both pink faes?



i was just about to pick up the rose fae haha let me know what you do with him, i want to see!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Couple of Dragons for 10K each.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Still hardly any luck with chests, grinded for a good while this morning after I got home and only got 1 more chest, but I got a ton of freaking familiars again... =[ I did get quite a few geodes but I already spent them all on the items so haha, hopefully my luck will turn tonight!


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> cheap dragons
> 10k each is ok!
> 
> The faes are gen ones!
> 
> I take geodes as well! 15 geodes each!



Can I has Spring/Sunshine/Rose Fae?


----------



## Peisinoe

Irarina said:


> Oh those faes are lovely. Can I get that both pink faes?





Tae said:


> Can I has Spring/Sunshine/Rose Fae?



Sure to both! CRing you guys


----------



## Irarina

Peisinoe said:


> Sure to both! CRing you guys



Do you want the geodes or treasures? Also, can I accept it after the rollover? My lair is full and after rollover I have 5 that will grow up.


----------



## brutalitea

Managed to nab a Forest Rogue Vest from the MP! Though I had to spend 50 gems to open a new apparel slot *cries*

And got a Daisy Flowerfall from Pinkerton! 

Currently have 36 geodes. Might Coli tomorrow so I can get the crown.


----------



## Cadbberry

Tae said:


> Managed to nab a Forest Rogue Vest from the MP! Though I had to spend 50 gems to open a new apparel slot *cries*
> 
> And got a Daisy Flowerfall from Pinkerton!
> 
> Currently have 36 geodes. Might Coli tomorrow so I can get the crown.



I have 200+ geodes if you wanna buy some


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Someone bought a baby from me and named it Snootle, and with my delicate 1:30/sick/tired mind it is the cutest name in the entire world and I almost cried. OMFG.


----------



## cinny

I'm thinking about changing my flight to Light or Arcane. @-@
I like the community in wind but it feels a lil inactive and my bf is in light ahh idk, maybe I'll stay.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cinny said:


> I'm thinking about changing my flight to Light or Arcane. @-@
> I like the community in wind but it feels a lil inactive and my bf is in light ahh idk, maybe I'll stay.



I was in wind too but switched to light. I don't think it matters what flight you're unless you only go on the flights forum


----------



## Alienfish

soo did anyone wanted the poitox babies? like 10-15k each is fine just let me know yo cant keep em forever 

also I have like 100+ geodes if anyone wanna buy, taking treas or gems :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> soo did anyone wanted the poitox babies? like 10-15k each is fine just let me know yo cant keep em forever
> 
> also I have like 100+ geodes if anyone wanna buy, taking treas or gems :3



What's your price on the geodes?


----------



## Alienfish

117 i think i have.

idk there are so many diff rates that i see but 650-700 t each or 1 g each whatever you wanna buy in


----------



## Rasha

my new hatchlings (I'm still new to the site so this is cool)


----------



## Alienfish

nice guardian 

also if anyone wants gen 1's i have this fae for sale


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> 117 i think i have.
> 
> idk there are so many diff rates that i see but 650-700 t each or 1 g each whatever you wanna buy in



Ah, no thanks then, I've been grabbing them off of the AH for 350-500t each. Good luck selling them and your poitox babies ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> my new hatchlings (I'm still new to the site so this is cool)



Nice new babies! : D


----------



## Alienfish

ah i can go that if you like, like i said i have no freaking idea what the actual rate is since it's fluid asf.


----------



## Peisinoe

Irarina said:


> Do you want the geodes or treasures? Also, can I accept it after the rollover? My lair is full and after rollover I have 5 that will grow up.



Just have them for free lol.



And I'm buying geodes at 450t each!


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Just have them for free lol.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm buying geodes at 450t each!



i can sell you 117 geodes if you want :3


----------



## cheezyfries

idk if anyone saw because i skipped over it, but the wildclaw scroll and ornate battle armor have cycled back in for black friday! i don't have enough to get a wildclaw scroll, sigh


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Would anyone be willing to loan me 90k so I can pay off an expansion? ><
I can repay with food! And also Baldwin things; I can make materials for you if you want ;~:


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> And I'm buying geodes at 450t each!



Saame. : D


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> idk if anyone saw because i skipped over it, but the wildclaw scroll and ornate battle armor have cycled back in for black friday! i don't have enough to get a wildclaw scroll, sigh



nice  yeah i probs dont jav enough either .. hah


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> idk if anyone saw because i skipped over it, but the wildclaw scroll and ornate battle armor have cycled back in for black friday! i don't have enough to get a wildclaw scroll, sigh



Ooh. o: too bad one of my older scrolls didn't sell before they cycled back in.


----------



## Alienfish

lol, i said i could go by your rates


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> lol, i said i could go by your rates



If you send them to me, I'll pay you for them.

Same goes for anyone else selling. I'll also be buying tomorrow, if anyone gets some from gathering or coli they want to sell.


----------



## Alienfish

aight will do that i should have you added :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Would anyone be willing to loan me 90k so I can pay off an expansion?
> I can repay with food! And also Baldwin things; I can make materials for you if you want



Anyone?


----------



## Alienfish

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Anyone?



do you have room for that fae hatchling? also i dont need much like 10k t would do tbh


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Moko said:


> do you have room for that fae hatchling? also i dont need much like 10k t would do tbh



I don't have room which is why I need to expand. :c
And I'm trying to get to 10k, I have 3k at the moment ;u;


----------



## Cheremtasy

So wait where can I find info about the geode event thing? I was trying to look back on the pages but I couldn't find anything lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> So wait where can I find info about the geode event thing? I was trying to look back on the pages but I couldn't find anything lol


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...r-s-Ceremony&p=5837164&viewfull=1#post5837164

It ends tomorrow at midnight server time, but there's still time to get some of the stuff. : D


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...r-s-Ceremony&p=5837164&viewfull=1#post5837164
> 
> It ends tomorrow at midnight server time, but there's still time to get some of the stuff. : D



Ah thanks. I really want the familiar but I think I only have one geode, oh well. xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Ah thanks. I really want the familiar but I think I only have one geode, oh well. xD



You can do some fighting in the coliseum, even the very first venue will drop geodes. : D and tomorrow, using your gathering turns in Earth will get you more.


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> Ah thanks. I really want the familiar but I think I only have one geode, oh well. xD



I am selling geodes for moneys if you need them


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> I am selling geodes for moneys if you need them



how much doe? i have no monies lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> You can do some fighting in the coliseum, even the very first venue will drop geodes. : D and tomorrow, using your gathering turns in Earth will get you more.



Ah okay thanks for the tips . ^^
Does it matter where I gather? Like fishing, hunting, scavenging, etc?


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> how much doe? i have no monies lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay thanks for the tips . ^^
> Does it matter where I gather? Like fishing, hunting, scavenging, etc?



1:650t 

as long as you gather in the Earth areas you are ok


----------



## ssvv227

i am so torn >.> so these two are on auctions that end at about the same time; i want them but am not sure if i want them that much >.> my goodness

i'd facet/glimmer him for sure for his secondary and tert; for primary, poison charcoal might work for this guy but other than that, i don't see any other genes working; he might look pretty with the upcoming petal gene though; there's always the gamble for future gene release





this one has a black tert that surprising doesn't work all that well with obsidian primary and secondary; i've been really only looking at black glimmer though; however, with petal and butterfly he might look really pretty


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Ah okay thanks for the tips . ^^
> Does it matter where I gather? Like fishing, hunting, scavenging, etc?



It doesn't matter at all if you hunt or fish or something else, as long as you set it to 'Earth' in the little drop down menu. : D


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> i am so torn >.> so these two are on auctions that end at about the same time; i want them but am not sure if i want them that much >.> my goodness
> 
> i'd facet/glimmer him for sure for his secondary and tert; for primary, poison charcoal might work for this guy but other than that, i don't see any other genes working; he might look pretty with the upcoming petal gene though; there's always the gamble for future gene release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one has a black tert that surprising doesn't work all that well with obsidian primary and secondary; i've been really only looking at black glimmer though; however, with petal and butterfly he might look really pretty



I really love the adult, with all that darkness his eyes really pop


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> i am so torn >.> so these two are on auctions that end at about the same time; i want them but am not sure if i want them that much >.> my goodness
> 
> i'd facet/glimmer him for sure for his secondary and tert; for primary, poison charcoal might work for this guy but other than that, i don't see any other genes working; he might look pretty with the upcoming petal gene though; there's always the gamble for future gene release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one has a black tert that surprising doesn't work all that well with obsidian primary and secondary; i've been really only looking at black glimmer though; however, with petal and butterfly he might look really pretty



That last  one is absolutely breathtaking. o: could I please have a link to the auction so I can oogle how much he goes for?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> 1:650t
> 
> as long as you gather in the Earth areas you are ok



Ah okay, I'll pas on buying for now. I'll VM you if i change my mind, and thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> It doesn't matter at all if you hunt or fish or something else, as long as you set it to 'Earth' in the little drop down menu. : D



Haha okay thanks for telling me. I'll be sure to do that tomorrow.


----------



## ssvv227

Xanarcah said:


> That last  one is absolutely breathtaking. o: could I please have a link to the auction so I can oogle how much he goes for?



this is the auction :') i am still a bit torn on his water eye and black tert but this is the double obsidian that i had been eyeing the past entire month. the seller does have a reserve that is quite high. my budget is in a good position but...
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1619883/1

it would have been healthier had i been really saving up for the past month...oops...i also managed to snatch these 2 pastel/goth xyy









- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I really love the adult, with all that darkness his eyes really pop



he doesn't look too bad as a guardian but he's not going to stay as a guardiannnn if i am to fancy him up >.> (there can only be 1 gen one guardian in my lair because he's that special!!) i'll have two big ocean blue eyes staring back at me haha


----------



## Cheremtasy

ssvv227 said:


> this is the auction :') i am still a bit torn on his water eye and black tert but this is the double obsidian that i had been eyeing the past entire month. the seller does have a reserve that is quite high. my budget is in a good position but...
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1619883/1
> 
> it would have been healthier had i been really saving up for the past month...oops...i also managed to snatch these 2 pastel/goth xyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> he doesn't look too bad as a guardian but he's not going to stay as a guardiannnn if i am to fancy him up >.> (there can only be 1 gen one guardian in my lair because he's that special!!) i'll have two big ocean blue eyes staring back at me haha



I'm really noobie but I just wanted to say I love that coatl, it's wearing some sort of skin or something right? :3
Also good luck with the two dragons you were trying to choose from. :0


----------



## Alienfish

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I don't have room which is why I need to expand. :c
> And I'm trying to get to 10k, I have 3k at the moment ;u;



ya just wondering if you had one spot but needed the exchange etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -






right still selling this lady if anyone wants


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> ya just wondering if you had one spot but needed the exchange etc.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right still selling this lady if anyone wants



Oh she's quite lovely,good luck selling!


----------



## Xanarcah

ssvv227 said:


> this is the auction :') i am still a bit torn on his water eye and black tert but this is the double obsidian that i had been eyeing the past entire month. the seller does have a reserve that is quite high. my budget is in a good position but...
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1619883/1
> 
> it would have been healthier had i been really saving up for the past month...oops...i also managed to snatch these 2 pastel/goth xyy



Thanks for the link. : D 

Also, I'm oogling your collection of xyy obs g1s and _I am so impressed_.


----------



## Alienfish

thank you  hope i can sell for some at least or she's going to momma!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I just hatched two dragons that i think came out pretty nice. :O
Not sure what to do with them though.


----------



## Alienfish

nice, i like the lower one  and blue-ish cherubs are cool asf !


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> nice, i like the lower one  and blue-ish cherubs are cool asf !



Thank you! I think I'm going to sell him, but idk how for how much. :/
I'm bad at pricing.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

groans
lays down on ground


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Thank you! I think I'm going to sell him, but idk how for how much. :/
> I'm bad at pricing.



so am i.. the market is pretty fluid depending on how new and popular a derg are and the genes/color combos so I usually tell people to throw an offer or such.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> so am i.. the market is pretty fluid depending on how new and popular a derg are and the genes/color combos so I usually tell people to throw an offer or such.



Yeah, i think i would like at least 10k for him, but then there's dragons that can go for like 150k like holy o_o"


----------



## Alienfish

DreadSpecialist said:


> groans
> lays down on ground



holy **** how do you even

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> Yeah, i think i would like at least 10k for him, but then there's dragons that can go for like 150k like holy o_o"



yeah they go for way more than that. but that's usually gen ones, low digits or new colors/genes


----------



## ssvv227

Botari1999 said:


> I'm really noobie but I just wanted to say I love that coatl, it's wearing some sort of skin or something right? :3
> Also good luck with the two dragons you were trying to choose from. :0



Thank you ^^ and yes the coatl is wearing an accent. If you click on his image, it should redirect you to his dragon page. Under "Skin and Apparel" you'll see an icon indicating the skin or accent he's wearing


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> holy **** how do you even
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they go for way more than that. but that's usually gen ones, low digits or new colors/genes



what are low digits?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> groans
> lays down on ground



what the heck how is that even possible omg xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> Thank you ^^ and yes the coatl is wearing an accent. If you click on his image, it should redirect you to his dragon page. Under "Skin and Apparel" you'll see an icon indicating the skin or accent he's wearing



Ah okay, it suits him perfectly.^^


----------



## Alienfish

6 or lower at the moment I say.. considering we are up to 9 for some dergs atm 6 and below and low. expensive asf hobby but yeah at least it limits myself to my lair :3


----------



## ssvv227

DreadSpecialist said:


> groans
> lays down on ground



mind if i ask how much time did that take?? i need to brace myself for notn...


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> groans
> lays down on ground


_All hail the master of the coliseum_


----------



## Alienfish

_enough said_

but yaa it's fun collecting old dergs when i can afford them  gotta love sniping some too !


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> 6 or lower at the moment I say.. considering we are up to 9 for some dergs atm 6 and below and low. expensive asf hobby but yeah at least it limits myself to my lair :3



Wait sorry I'm confused as to what you man by digits? Sorry lol major noob here xD


----------



## cheezyfries

i was wondering if anyone had ice crytsals that they'd be willing to sell to me for a discounted AH price / trade for other swipp items? i have cobras, ferrets, black tulips, gradishes. etc. i need 35 because i want to get another snowsquall floracat to give to my secret santa person! currently at around 630 geodes (nothing compared to dreadspecialist haha) and my goal is 700 so i'm p happy! couldn't find many good geode : item deals earlier on, so i guess i'll just go with 7:5:2, what i usually go for.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Wait sorry I'm confused as to what you man by digits? Sorry lol major noob here xD



Each dragon has an ID number, these numbers go in order of when they were hatched. For instance:






This guy is ID 9544. This is very low, and thus he is very old. His ID is 4 digits long, making him what we call a 4 digit dragon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot to add that you can find each dragon's ID under their name/above their image on their profile or in their URL.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Each dragon has an ID number, these numbers go in order of when they were hatched. For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is ID 9544. This is very low, and thus he is very old. His ID is 4 digits long, making him what we call a 4 digit dragon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Forgot to add that you can find each dragon's ID under their name/above their image on their profile or in their URL.



Oh okay! So the older they are, the more valuable they are?


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Oh okay! So the older they are, the more valuable they are?



Pretty much! There are some factors that can add or subtract value, though. How long the offspring list is/if the names are good or awful, colors, if it's a Gen 1 dragon (hatched from an egg, not bred by other dragons), etc.


----------



## ssvv227

cheezyfries said:


> i was wondering if anyone had ice crytsals that they'd be willing to sell to me for a discounted AH price / trade for other swipp items? i have cobras, ferrets, black tulips, gradishes. etc. i need 35 because i want to get another snowsquall floracat to give to my secret santa person! currently at around 630 geodes (nothing compared to dreadspecialist haha) and my goal is 700 so i'm p happy! couldn't find many good geode : item deals earlier on, so i guess i'll just go with 7:5:2, what i usually go for.



i have a bunch of ice crystal i can trade for other swipp? either the ferrets/ermines or amethyst striker and 1:1 trade? sorry i don't really know how much they sell for...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Pretty much! There are some factors that can add or subtract value, though. How long the offspring list is/if the names are good or awful, colors, if it's a Gen 1 dragon (hatched from an egg, not bred by other dragons), etc.



Haha okay cool, thanks for the tips. 


Also if anyone know, I was wondering why my friend doesn't get any treasure when she plays artifracture? Does it have to do with the element you'e in? i always get a lot when I play it but apparently she didn't get a single coin


----------



## Cadbberry

I just got one of the ice chests from the turkey day stuff, anyone know if there is only skin that comes inside them


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Haha okay cool, thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> Also if anyone know, I was wondering why my friend doesn't get any treasure when she plays artifracture? Does it have to do with the element you'e in? i always get a lot when I play it but apparently she didn't get a single coin



Hmm, did she hit the cap for the day? You can only earn 75k from the fairgrounds every day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I just got one of the ice chests from the turkey day stuff, anyone know if there is only skin that comes inside them



The crate description says a small amount of treasure will be inside in addition to the skin. I'm not sure how much that is


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, did she hit the cap for the day? You can only earn 75k from the fairgrounds every day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The crate description says a small amount of treasure will be inside in addition to the skin. I'm not sure how much that is



No they haven't reached the limit yet, so idk what's wrong.


----------



## cheezyfries

ssvv227 said:


> i have a bunch of ice crystal i can trade for other swipp? either the ferrets/ermines or amethyst striker and 1:1 trade? sorry i don't really know how much they sell for...



i'd be willing to do 1:1 for some ferrets  i don't have too many though, only 31 and i think i'd like to keep a few for 50k G&G people. could we trade 15 for 15? thanks! and if you're looking for hummingbirds or some of the jadevines, i also have those.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, did she hit the cap for the day? You can only earn 75k from the fairgrounds every day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The crate description says a small amount of treasure will be inside in addition to the skin. I'm not sure how much that is



I mean if there are different skins or just one universal one


----------



## Shirohibiki

maybe artifractures doing the same thing higher or lower is doing? at least for me, higher or lower hasnt worked in ages, it never tells me what the correct guess was and never gives any treasure lmfao, but still takes the turn count down. good stuff, FR


----------



## DreadSpecialist

ssvv227 said:


> mind if i ask how much time did that take?? i need to brace myself for notn...



oh jeez
this is what i got over the week
but honestly, since ive been away i havent been able to grind much
a lot of this is selling stuff in my shop for geodes 0:


----------



## Cadbberry

DreadSpecialist said:


> oh jeez
> this is what i got over the week
> but honestly, since ive been away i havent been able to grind much
> a lot of this is selling stuff in my shop for geodes 0:



Oh my god!!! I have only been doing grinding and only have 295


----------



## ssvv227

cheezyfries said:


> i'd be willing to do 1:1 for some ferrets  i don't have too many though, only 31 and i think i'd like to keep a few for 50k G&G people. could we trade 15 for 15? thanks! and if you're looking for hummingbirds or some of the jadevines, i also have those.



yes i can do 15 ice crystals for 15 ferrets  maybe if you'd be willing to trade some black tulips?

feel free to pm me the items and i'll reply back. thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I mean if there are different skins or just one universal one



one kind of crate will always have one kind of skin. i.e. if you get a golden porpoise crate, you'll always get a golden porpoise skin. if you get a rock and root chest, you will always get a rock and root skin. if this helps


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> yes i can do 15 ice crystals for 15 ferrets  maybe if you'd be willing to trade some black tulips?
> 
> feel free to pm me the items and i'll reply back. thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> one kind of crate will always have one kind of skin. i.e. if you get a golden porpoise crate, you'll always get a golden porpoise skin. if you get a rock and root chest, you will always get a rock and root skin. if this helps



I am talking about the Woodland turkey crates, I think mine that popped out the Poultergeist skin said woodland turkey crate, idk 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also cooked up a bunch of green goo when I needed green ooze -.-


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Man I wish I could find geodes as easily as some of you guys.. I need to get 80 more before festival's end to pay for an accent I want, but I've only been finding like eight an hour even in the areas everyone's saying they're found most often ;n;

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Man I wish I could find geodes as easily as some of you guys.. I need to get 80 more before festival's end to pay for an accent I want, but I've only been finding like eight an hour even in the areas everyone's saying they're found most often ;n;
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



I am still selling them, and idk, the cave, the arena, and the snow woods area are good for them


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Man I wish I could find geodes as easily as some of you guys.. I need to get 80 more before festival's end to pay for an accent I want, but I've only been finding like eight an hour even in the areas everyone's saying they're found most often ;n;
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



That's some... appallingly bad RNG luck. D: Which areas have you been farming in and which dragons are you using?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> No they haven't reached the limit yet, so idk what's wrong.



Weird, I'd report it as a glitch. o: Artifracture is a new game, so maybe it's still got some bugs in it that need to be worked out?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Xanarcah said:


> That's some... appallingly bad RNG luck. D: Which areas have you been farming in and which dragons are you using?



I've been farming in Forgotten Cave and Arena mostly, and Boreal Woods a little bit. I heard that's where you have the most chance, and I see a bunch of people with huge amounts of geodes and chests, but I haven't even found 300 total all week long. :c

I'm using two lvl 25s; one I'm borrowing from Irannina and another someone else in Wind (my flight) let me use.


----------



## cheezyfries

ssvv227 said:


> yes i can do 15 ice crystals for 15 ferrets  maybe if you'd be willing to trade some black tulips?
> 
> feel free to pm me the items and i'll reply back. thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> one kind of crate will always have one kind of skin. i.e. if you get a golden porpoise crate, you'll always get a golden porpoise skin. if you get a rock and root chest, you will always get a rock and root skin. if this helps



oh! i have 165 black tulips, do you want to do 1.5:1? that would it make it around 53 tulips! if you'd like to do 35 ice crystals for 20 tulips and 15 ferrets instead, let me know ^^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Well, I'm still having awful luck with geodes, but at least I've gotten two of the Woodland Turkey familiars.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> That's some... appallingly bad RNG luck. D: Which areas have you been farming in and which dragons are you using?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I'd report it as a glitch. o: Artifracture is a new game, so maybe it's still got some bugs in it that need to be worked out?



Oh it is? Okay I'll tell her that then.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I want a turkey but I don't want to farm x.x the struggle


----------



## Cadbberry

I have one spare turkey familiar for sale btw


----------



## ssvv227

cheezyfries said:


> oh! i have 165 black tulips, do you want to do 1.5:1? that would it make it around 53 tulips! if you'd like to do 35 ice crystals for 20 tulips and 15 ferrets instead, let me know ^^



i'll do 20 tulips and 15 ferrets ^^ thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I have one spare turkey familiar for sale btw



how much are you looking to sell for? i have a lot of meat and insects too if you want some food


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> i'll do 20 tulips and 15 ferrets ^^ thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> how much are you looking to sell for? i have a lot of meat and insects too if you want some food



I am not sure at the moment, offer, I have enough food atm


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I don't even have the crown or emblem yet ;-; I just need like 7 more for one of them


----------



## brutalitea

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Man I wish I could find geodes as easily as some of you guys.. I need to get 80 more before festival's end to pay for an accent I want, but I've only been finding like eight an hour even in the areas everyone's saying they're found most often ;n;
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



My luck is as bad as your's.


----------



## Luminescence

Tae said:


> My luck is as bad as your's.



You could always try brewing geodes at Baldwin's! The recipes for them don't use expensive or rare materials, so you could easily get a whole bunch of geodes (and exp) that way with proper preparation.


----------



## brutalitea

Nope, don't want to. Apparel and familiar isn't worth the loss of mats.

Down to 9,710 treasure after buying two little red riding hoods, ebony filigree breastplate, copper glasses, tanned rogue trousers, and tanned rogue wing guard from the MP.

Thankfully I have 3 adult fodder that I can toss into the Coli.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Pretty much! There are some factors that can add or subtract value, though. How long the offspring list is/if the names are good or awful, colors, if it's a Gen 1 dragon (hatched from an egg, not bred by other dragons), etc.



yeah pretty much!

And my oldies are pretty much only 6 atm cause I can't really afford older ... my spending pants are well used! Oh well 5 dergs I WILL HAVE YOU ONE DAY! -w-

Some of mine are bred asf but I don't care that much as long as it's old!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I think my oldest derg is Tadpole. 6 digit starting in 1 

- - - Post Merge - - -






teh beauty ~


----------



## Alienfish

also cadbberry, if you want that tundra it's up for grabs so just offer aight


----------



## Peisinoe

A great way to get fodder apparel and familiars...coli and open chests.

Great way to get chests, bond with familiars.


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> A great way to get fodder apparel and familiars...coli and open chests.
> 
> Great way to get chests, bond with familiars.



oh yes and digging and scavenging help too if you sell the materials :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Breeding pair

Anyone interested? I'll take meat or anything lol


----------



## Alienfish

nice pair yo, good luck selling!


----------



## cheezyfries

who are y'all's favorite dragons in your lair? here are mine!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

cheezyfries said:


> who are y'all's favorite dragons in your lair? here are mine!
> -DRAGONS-



Holy wow that first one though!!
Here are my babies~


----------



## Xanarcah

I have too many to choose from. D: maaaybe my top three?


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler: My top three/four













Tie between 


 and


----------



## ssvv227

Ooo my favourites are him~~~





Plus my lot of babies













I love my coatl girls and greyscale gen one skydancer a lot too but if I keep going the list will ends up being 20 dragons strong

So this fellow ends up being on the AH for 30kg. Technically still within budget but I don't think I'll be able to get over those water eyes  Maybe I'll change my mind again.





- - - Post Merge - - -

Well nvm that xxy ends up being bought right when I typed this up haha I had the chance but gave up :')


----------



## Cadbberry

I need one green ooze and then I can get the opal accent, so close but so far!


----------



## ssvv227

Cadbberry said:


> I need one green ooze and then I can get the opal accent, so close but so far!



i can give you one  what's your fr name?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I have too many to choose from. D: maaaybe my top three?



how did you get that bone fiend, how omg congrats on getting the tatters as well!


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> i can give you one  what's your fr name?



Cadbberry, but its ok, I don't wanna take your items


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> how did you get that bone fiend, how omg congrats on getting the tatters as well!


Thanks!

I traded my soul and the majority of my vault for the Fiend a while back. : D my vault echoed when you yelled into it for a long time after that... Worth it though, I'd wanted one since I first joined. It's probably my most prized possession out of everything I own on FR.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Would anyone be interested in buying this Coatl girl?
I got her as a hatchling because I wanted her brother but was forced to buy both siblings or neither; I thought I might want to keep her when she grew up but :/




I'd also appreciate if someone could give me a crash course in pricing dragons? I have no earthly idea how much each kind of dragon is worth


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

How's everyone's day going
Why is it that whenever I post anything I'm skipped over/the thread dies


----------



## Alienfish

needing more treasure but doin alright haha 






dergsona <3





- kaydee's dergsona






- oldest derg

there we jav some of my faves from my lair =D


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I need help pricing some Skydancer babies












I scryed their adult forms and they're all super pretty; I'm reluctant to sell them but I have no space, so they have to go :c
I'm considering keeping the first one regardless though, honestly.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

ahhhh
i finally got my light sprite






- - - Post Merge - - -

celebrated by geneing my bab


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I need help pricing some Skydancer babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scryed their adult forms and they're all super pretty; I'm reluctant to sell them but I have no space, so they have to go :c
> I'm considering keeping the first one regardless though, honestly.



You could try them at maybe 30k each? They have nice colors and genes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> ahhhh
> i finally got my light sprite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> celebrated by geneing my bab



CONGRATS! All that festival farming finally paid off~

Avaline is gorgeous. o: From the colors, to genes, to accent, to apparel, everything just works perfectly together. <3


----------



## brutalitea

Only fave is my custom progen:






I have a grand total of 2 geodes right now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Speaking of which~


*FESTIVAL PSA*​
Rockbreaker's Ceremony ends at *midnight server time tonight*! You've got about *2 hours and 15 minutes* to do some last minute farming and *trade in your Geodes for items* at the Festive Favors shop!


I hope everyone's had a great festival so far!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

OMG I FOUND A FIRE EGG
I'm so happy I'll have at least one egg to hatch when the new color wheel releases ;u;


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> OMG I FOUND A FIRE EGG
> I'm so happy I'll have at least one egg to hatch when the new color wheel releases ;u;



Excellent find! : D 

I just found a Plague Egg while doing some last minute farming. Gonna save it for the color wheel release too, but I'll probably sell it instead of hatching because I am awful at gambling. o:


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

That was the most intense hour in my recent memory o.o
It was like the RNG made up for its entire week of stupidity in the space of 60 minutes!
My haul from 11:00 - 12:00 server time
_178 GEODES WHAT
A FREAKING EGG_
5 chests
7 familiars, 3 of which I didn't have before and one boss familiar (Dwarf Truffle)
Like 40 minor health potion thingies
More assorted Might and Acuity Fragments than I'm ever going to know what to do with
Several other battle stones (elemental bolts, Haste, Rally, Scholar, Discipline, multiples of these)
Not to mention enough food to probably feed my dragons for at least two weeks

Wow


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> That was the most intense hour in my recent memory o.o
> It was like the RNG made up for its entire week of stupidity in the space of 60 minutes!
> My haul from 11:00 - 12:00 server time
> _178 GEODES WHAT
> A FREAKING EGG_
> 5 chests
> 7 familiars, 3 of which I didn't have before and one boss familiar (Dwarf Truffle)
> Like 40 minor health potion thingies
> More assorted Might and Acuity Fragments than I'm ever going to know what to do with
> Several other battle stones (elemental bolts, Haste, Rally, Scholar, Discipline, multiples of these)
> Not to mention enough food to probably feed my dragons for at least two weeks
> 
> Wow



OMG You got so much!!!! I wish I had your luck


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> OMG You got so much!!!! I wish I had your luck



Man I have no idea how I even did that! The RNG gave me little to nothing for the whole festival and then this happens o.o
Did you have much luck this week at all?
Which festival chests did you manage to get?


----------



## Cadbberry

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Man I have no idea how I even did that! The RNG gave me little to nothing for the whole festival and then this happens o.o
> Did you have much luck this week at all?
> Which festival chests did you manage to get?



I got 2 Rock and root, 2 Veins of Gold, Keeper of the Labryinth, and Painted History, that was over the whole week and I did 24+ hours of grinding -,-


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Cadbberry said:


> I got 2 Rock and root, 2 Veins of Gold, Keeper of the Labryinth, and Painted History, that was over the whole week and I did 24+ hours of grinding -,-



That's still a decent haul though! I've only got one of every chest and two extra of Petrified Pinions and I ground more than you did, so that's not bad at all I think.
At least you can sell your two spare chests at next year's Rockbreaker's for a profit probably!


----------



## brutalitea

I'm increasing the nerdiness of my clan by buying glasses for my dragons. 5 nerds with glasses so far. My clan is basically nerds wearing glasses and scarves.

@Peisinoe: do you mind if I rename the Gen One Fae you gave me?


----------



## Cadbberry

I just hatched new babies 














Might keep the last one


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

WHY DID I ACCEPT A PAYMENT PLAN FOR AN UNBRED LVL 10 TRIPLE-GENE G1
But it's a Coatl.. with my favorite colors.. and..
I ****ed up so hard


----------



## Alienfish

punctuallyAbsent said:


> WHY DID I ACCEPT A PAYMENT PLAN FOR AN UNBRED LVL 10 TRIPLE-GENE G1
> But it's a Coatl.. with my favorite colors.. and..
> I ****ed up so hard



hey how's expansion going? i can give that hatcling for like 5-10k if you jav space

also.. gg xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohhhh quiche plague is dom this week!


----------



## Alienfish

a bit bred and 9-6 digit but whatevs old derg is old


----------



## Irarina

My top 5 favourite dragons :3 (but actually everyone in my lair is my favourite!)


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> WHY DID I ACCEPT A PAYMENT PLAN FOR AN UNBRED LVL 10 TRIPLE-GENE G1
> But it's a Coatl.. with my favorite colors.. and..
> I ****ed up so hard



Ooh, which dragon is it? : D


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, which dragon is it? : D







//sobs into the void
200k/week for 10 weeks
I think I can do it


----------



## Alienfish

that was one nice coatl yooo.






also

send

help


----------



## Xanarcah

punctuallyAbsent said:


> //sobs into the void
> 200k/week for 10 weeks
> I think I can do it



Pretty nice autumn Coatl. o: nice that they let you pay on a plan, too.

2 mil for it seems... Kind of exorbitant, though. That's like 100% of the cost of the genes. On the other hand, the art is nice ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> also
> 
> send
> 
> help



*sends more dragons instead*

: D


----------



## Peisinoe

punctuallyAbsent said:


> //sobs into the void
> 200k/week for 10 weeks
> I think I can do it



Congrats!! Though to be completely honest I think you overpayed on the Coatl. Since we are getting a new color wheel expansion you might find something you like more later on down the line? And if you really like this dragon and the seller is desperate for money. You might've been able to get a better deal. 

However, if you're 100% happy with paying that much and really love the dragon. Then that's all that matters!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Peisinoe said:


> Congrats!! Though to be completely honest I think you overpayed on the Coatl. Since we are getting a new color wheel expansion you might find something you like more later on down the line? And if you really like this dragon and the seller is desperate for money. You might've been able to get a better deal.
> 
> However, if you're 100% happy with paying that much and really love the dragon. Then that's all that matters!



Honestly I do think that they asked a bit more than they should have, but there's nothing I can really do about it now. :/ I don't really know the value of dragons or the different factors that determine it?? So they probably took advantage of me but I wasn't aware at the time..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

going on the coli on a wii u actually works xD It's really slow when you start it up but attacking is pretty fast


----------



## Peisinoe

I don't pay much for 6 digits lol I'm frugal. 

Just a rule of thumb the lower the digits are the status of levels don't matter too much I believe. For me, I have some leveled older dragons but I don't use them in coli. So I kind of feel like the level 25 doesn't matter to me if its a 6 digit. Off spring/color/genes do. It might be different for others though. And I'm super frugal lol

ID number > bred > color> gene > levels 

These are things listed in order of most desirable to least desirable regarding collecting old dragons-IMO. Things you can't change to things you can change.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, that's good to know. o: would you say it's easier or more difficult than standard computer coli for longer sessions?



I'm not sure since I only used it for 2 minutes xD I think that fast paste thing is like once every 5 tries because it's super slow now. It is nice being able to go on FR on a big screen tho


----------



## Cadbberry

My baby grew up


----------



## brutalitea

Selling this guy for 30k.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Who would've though selling Animal Crossing NL villagers would rack me up a good 18k GEMS okay. 18,000 gems. zooooooomg I'm so happy i spotted the thread earlier than most on the item sales ;-; <333333333333


----------



## Peisinoe

Frances-Simoun said:


> Who would've though selling Animal Crossing NL villagers would rack me up a good 18k GEMS okay. 18,000 gems. zooooooomg I'm so happy i spotted the thread earlier than most on the item sales ;-; <333333333333



Nice! What will you use it on?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Frances-Simoun said:


> Who would've though selling Animal Crossing NL villagers would rack me up a good 18k GEMS okay. 18,000 gems. zooooooomg I'm so happy i spotted the thread earlier than most on the item sales ;-; <333333333333



Was it from atlas? They offered my 1k gems for 10 mil spbut I declined because I didn't have m ds with me /:

Congrats by the way! I'd spend it all on skincents


----------



## Frances-Simoun

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Was it from atlas? They offered my 1k gems for 10 mil spbut I declined because I didn't have m ds with me /:
> 
> Congrats by the way! I'd spend it all on skincents



Yes, Atlas is bae, I sold a bunnnnch of pokemon to them once lol and I've noticed on their most recent post that they pay 100kT for 10mil ;-; which is too low for me to even bother to trade. If it where 1kg like it happened to you i wouldn't mind XD Thanks, I'm thinking of just hoarding for the time being, and spending when ever i can make a good profit lol or buy sprites if i ever find them cheaper than normal (that's what I'm hoping from Night of the Nocturne)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Nice! What will you use it on?



I have NO CLUE! DD For the time being I'm thinking of just hoarding it for NoN and Crystalline Gala, need to make Icedad proud by buying everything ;-; <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Buy the guises for your Nocs. : D


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Buy the guises for your Nocs. : D



Those Nocs are too darn spoiled xD I guess Guises are cheaper than buying all those Prismatic silks for them hmmm


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Who would've though selling Animal Crossing NL villagers would rack me up a good 18k GEMS okay. 18,000 gems. zooooooomg I'm so happy i spotted the thread earlier than most on the item sales ;-; <333333333333



buy me some old dergs, jk grats man! have fun spending it !


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Those Nocs are too darn spoiled xD I guess Guises are cheaper than buying all those Prismatic silks for them hmmm



Psh, who said anything about not getting the silks for them? XD are you saying you're not going to go all out for the best rainbow explosion you can get?


----------



## cheezyfries

when you finally get the color combos you want on your coatl pair but then they're all female -.-














would asking for 15k a hatchling be too much?


----------



## Alienfish

not really, those have some nice colors yo!

-goes saving up treas for more old dergs.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Psh, who said anything about not getting the silks for them? XD are you saying you're not going to go all out for the best rainbow explosion you can get?



I DO WHAT THE BEST RAINBOW EXPLOSION BUT BUT THEY WILL TAKE ALL MY MONIEEEES NOOOO...

Xan you're supposed to encourage me saving not spending !! zomg xD


----------



## Irarina

I am looking for the turkey and its crate. Not gonna complain when the Yeti familiar drops c:


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> would asking for 15k a hatchling be too much?



I think they'd fetch more that just 15k, they're so cute. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I DO WHAT THE BEST RAINBOW EXPLOSION BUT BUT THEY WILL TAKE ALL MY MONIEEEES NOOOO...
> 
> Xan you're supposed to encourage me saving not spending !! zomg xD



HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN PLANNING THOSE NOCS, DON'T KEEP THEM WAITING NAKED FOREVER GOSH 
GOTTA DO THE PRIDE DRAGONS JUSTICE

Don't forget, I'm also a big advocator of working on projects. xD besides, what else is dragon money for, if not spending?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

cheezyfries said:


> when you finally get the color combos you want on your coatl pair but then they're all female -.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would asking for 15k a hatchling be too much?


 these could easily sell for about 30k I have a pair that makes babies similar to yours and they sell for 25-30k always 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I think they'd fetch more that just 15k, they're so cute. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN PLANNING THOSE NOCS, DON'T KEEP THEM WAITING NAKED FOREVER GOSH
> GOTTA DO THE PRIDE DRAGONS JUSTICE
> 
> Don't forget, I'm also a big advocator of working on projects. xD besides, what else is dragon money for, if not spending?


Gaaaah I knoooooow xD but what about saving for sprites huuuhhh? I still need many of them T.T zomg


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Gaaaah I knoooooow xD but what about saving for sprites huuuhhh? I still need many of them T.T zomg



You'd still have plenty left over for the sprites afterwards. : D which ones do you still need, anyway?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I think they'd fetch more that just 15k, they're so cute. o:



nobody's bought them yet haha i think i'll keep it at 15k until they sell, then maybe bump it up if they do

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> these could easily sell for about 30k I have a pair that makes babies similar to yours and they sell for 25-30k always



ugh i wish haha, i managed to sell all my hatchlings last time for another pair because of the newbies, but i doubt i can this time *screams into the void*


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> nobody's bought them yet haha i think i'll keep it at 15k until they sell, then maybe bump it up if they do
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i wish haha, i managed to sell all my hatchlings last time for another pair because of the newbies, but i doubt i can this time *screams into the void*




I think because you price them too low. That's why they aren't selling lol. Someone told me that people who look for perms dragons don't start looking until they hit the 20k/25k range.


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> I think because you price them too low. That's why they aren't selling lol. Someone told me that people who look for perms dragons don't start looking until they hit the 20k/25k range.



oh, did not know that O.O i usually try to sell my dragons at the range so that i know they won't be bought and exalted haha, i'm so new to the dragon market, i usually get my hatchlings and exalt them myself. i advertised it on a pretty popular facebook flight rising group so i'll go and change it there as well. thank you! i've been told that the dragons have a really common color combo and since one of their genes is basic, i figured they wouldn't go for too high of a price.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> You'd still have plenty left over for the sprites afterwards. : D which ones do you still need, anyway?



I needed Wind, Plague,Arcane,Lightning,Fire,Light(ha).

I'd need 7 set of silks around 7kg. 7 Guises1.5kg plus the 3k g for their rainbow bellie accents...

Tho if I buy the guides they cover their bellies D: It wouldn't be worth getting the accents


----------



## FancyThat

cheezyfries said:


> when you finally get the color combos you want on your coatl pair but then they're all female -.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would asking for 15k a hatchling be too much?



These are very pretty, if I didn't already have a few pastels and only one space left I'd buy the top one with the Ivory tert.

I agree with Frances-Simoun they could sell for 30k, I've bought many of my perma dragons for far more and these are lovely popular colours. Lightning eyes rock as well :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I needed Wind, Plague,Arcane,Lightning,Fire,Light(ha).
> 
> I'd need 7 set of silks around 7kg. 7 Guises1.5kg plus the 3k g for their rainbow bellie accents...
> 
> Tho if I buy the guides they cover their bellies D: It wouldn't be worth getting the accents



Oh, not too bad. o: You've gotten almost half of them! 

Hmm, maybe just go for the silks instead then?


----------



## FancyThat

FancyThat said:


> These are very pretty, if I didn't already have a few pastels and only one space left I'd buy the top one with the Ivory tert.
> 
> I agree with Frances-Simoun they could sell for 30k, I've bought many of my perma dragons for far more and these are lovely popular colours. Lightning eyes rock as well :3.



Never mind I caved, the baby is mine .


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> Never mind I caved, the baby is mine .



A+ purchase, though! : D


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> A+ purchase, though! : D



They are so pretty ^^.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Welp, third festival in a row... forgot to come and spend all my freaking currency before the end of it.. I got at least one of each thing so that's fine but damn, my new work schedule has me missing the deadlines I swear... X.X


----------



## cheezyfries

FancyThat said:


> Never mind I caved, the baby is mine .



thank you for buying her! i hope you enjoy her


----------



## Xanarcah

Post #10000 in this thread, happy milestone everyone!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Ya'll being invisible, is creepy >w> <w<

So what's everyones plans for Crystalline Gala?

I'm hoping to obtain before then or while in the festival 4,100 Eternal Snows 3 sets of skins and 2 sets of all the chests ;w; gotta make Icedad proud by buying everything. SO I NEED TO HOARD SO MUCH MONEY -throws every penny into vault-


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ya'll being invisible, is creepy >w> <w<
> 
> So what's everyones plans for Crystalline Gala?
> 
> I'm hoping to obtain before then or while in the festival 4,100 Eternal Snows 3 sets of skins and 2 sets of all the chests ;w; gotta make Icedad proud by buying everything. SO I NEED TO HOARD SO MUCH MONEY -throws every penny into vault-



Ooh, whatcha gonna buy with 4100 Eternal Snow? o: 

I'm aiming for the standard 28/28/5, with two sets of skins/accents and multiples of any of them that I really like. Hoping for more than one full set of chests, the more the better since I just like hoarding them. 


Any guesses as to what the Ice Festival's apparel will be? : D


----------



## rosabelle

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ya'll being invisible, is creepy >w> <w<
> 
> So what's everyones plans for Crystalline Gala?
> 
> I'm hoping to obtain before then or while in the festival 4,100 Eternal Snows 3 sets of skins and 2 sets of all the chests ;w; gotta make Icedad proud by buying everything. SO I NEED TO HOARD SO MUCH MONEY -throws every penny into vault-



Going to start saving and brewing apparel and familiars so I have a lot for CG, 15 big apparel, 15 familiars and 10 crowns, 1 set + extra skins and accents and maybe extra eternal snows to sell for gems.  

Good luck with saving!  thats a whole lot of eternal snows but I'm sure you'll be able to get them all!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, whatcha gonna buy with 4100 Eternal Snow? o:
> 
> I'm aiming for the standard 28/28/5, with two sets of skins/accents and multiples of any of them that I really like. Hoping for more than one full set of chests, the more the better since I just like hoarding them.
> 
> 
> Any guesses as to what the Ice Festival's apparel will be? : D



Well with the 4,100 Eternal Snows basically gets me 28/28/28 no extra emblems plus 1 extra crown/emblem/apparel/familiar which is for my keeps sake :'D And I have no guesses so far but I hope it involves snowflakes in some way ;o; <3 or chucks of snow on the dragon idk xD I hope the Familiar is badass like Plague had. -hugs Dead Deciples-

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Going to start saving and brewing apparel and familiars so I have a lot for CG, 15 big apparel, 15 familiars and 10 crowns, 1 set + extra skins and accents and maybe extra eternal snows to sell for gems.
> 
> Good luck with saving!  thats a whole lot of eternal snows but I'm sure you'll be able to get them all!



That's a nice plan ! I'm planning on doing the same for the brewing bits, Gotta stack up on cheap familiars/apparel. Hopefully Ice will win Dom soon enough for me to get some cheap apparel in the MP   Thanks so far I've been able to met my goals so I'm hoping this time won't change!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Got this little guy and a fancy new familiar to go with him  Finally!


----------



## Peisinoe

I always do standard 28/28/5. Crowns aren't that popular surprisingly. And they're returning.

If the familiar or apparel is awesome. I up it to like 35/35/5 or something lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

what's this 28/28/5? Is that like 28 familiars, 28 festive apparels, and 5 emblems or crownss?


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well with the 4,100 Eternal Snows basically gets me 28/28/28 no extra emblems plus 1 extra crown/emblem/apparel/familiar which is for my keeps sake :'D And I have no guesses so far but I hope it involves snowflakes in some way ;o; <3 or chucks of snow on the dragon idk xD I hope the Familiar is badass like Plague had. -hugs Dead Deciples-



You're aware the Crown cycles back later on, right? I mean, it's the safe thing to do, buying them during the festivals, but there will be another chance down the road as well. 

Regardless, good luck with your goals! It's pretty lofty, but I'm sure you'll make it. : D Eternal Snow is pretty easy to farm for, which is good. 

And YESSS I am so glad that the Deadland Disciple was so incredibly boss. I love it. Plague for the win.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyBloom said:


> Got this little guy and a fancy new familiar to go with him  Finally!



Nice new Wildclaw~ And CONGRATS on your Skink! I should work on that tooo eventually, but skinks are so hard to find. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> what's this 28/28/5? Is that like 28 familiars, 28 festive apparels, and 5 emblems or crownss?



Yeah, it's Apparel/Familiars/Crowns. I don't think I've bought an Emblem since... Last Rockbreaker's?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> -snip-


And yes I am aware they crowns will cycle back but I thought I should focus on getting aice ones now so then next year I don't end up having to collect 3 retired items and end up failing xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

So many typos I am not bothered to correct there -nope


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, it's Apparel/Familiars/Crowns. I don't think I've bought an Emblem since... Last Rockbreaker's?



Then there's me with 1/1/1


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ya'll being invisible, is creepy >w> <w<
> 
> So what's everyones plans for Crystalline Gala?


grinding i guess haha. i doubt i will have the luck i had now though


----------



## Cadbberry

Two new babies today


----------



## Alienfish

grats i love the first one 

also @punctuallyabsent or whoever wanted my poitox faerie.. will you be able to make room soon or not? i know you have that derg to pay off but i feel a bit bothered by keeping that thing for weeks soon ;;


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> grats i love the first one
> 
> also @punctuallyabsent or whoever wanted my poitox faerie.. will you be able to make room soon or not? i know you have that derg to pay off but i feel a bit bothered by keeping that thing for weeks soon ;;



I am selling it if you want it XD 
Trying to make money for more lair space


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling some dragons ~


----------



## Shirohibiki

honestly i stopped buying extra festival familiars when they screwed up the bears... should i be buying extra tho? i just figured theyd **** with them again and didnt bother, but... i get like 3-4 apparel each time, one crown and one familiar bc i dont grind like at all. but should i be storing more familiars? :V


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I am selling it if you want it XD
> Trying to make money for more lair space



lel nah unless it's 6 digit or less 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and btw anyone selling treas/gems, I jav like 3k+ btb to spend


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> lel nah unless it's 6 digit or less
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh and btw anyone selling treas/gems, I jav like 3k+ btb to spend



i need tbt so let me know your rate and i'll sell you some treasure haha


----------



## Alienfish

how much ya have? looking to buy for like 3333 tbt or something :3 also the rate is fluid asf so ya


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly i stopped buying extra festival familiars when they screwed up the bears... should i be buying extra tho? i just figured theyd **** with them again and didnt bother, but... i get like 3-4 apparel each time, one crown and one familiar bc i dont grind like at all. but should i be storing more familiars? :V



Well, the user poll decided that familiars for this year's set and the 65 currency apparel would permanently retire after each festival. The crowns are the cycling items this year, as voted by users.


----------



## Alienfish

also i think lulu sold like 1mill treas for that amount of btb but as i said some have 100:15k some have 100:30k so i cant really lol :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> oh and btw anyone selling treas/gems, I jav like 3k+ btb to spend



Does Lulu still sell for 100:30k? She had the best public rate I knew of, but I haven't ventured out of the thread in a while.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Does Lulu still sell for 100:30k? She had the best public rate I knew of, but I haven't ventured out of the thread in a while.



i think.. but she only has 200k treas atm i think unless i misread that stuff completely.


----------



## Xanarcah

"As a celebration for the new registration window, all rates are 35k for 100 tbt! You can now buy any amount you'd like :3"


Maybe you can ask her if she takes orders for treasure? She's super fast at making it.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> "As a celebration for the new registration window, all rates are 35k for 100 tbt! You can now buy any amount you'd like :3"
> 
> 
> Maybe you can ask her if she takes orders for treasure? She's super fast at making it.



good idea.. might go do that :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh well whoever has the amount in treas or whatever feel free to hit me up, gonna sleep soon so either poke me on fr or send me pm/vm here :3


----------



## DreadSpecialist

\ o / another gen 1 done


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Well, the user poll decided that familiars for this year's set and the 65 currency apparel would permanently retire after each festival. The crowns are the cycling items this year, as voted by users.



oh wait. so these sprite things, or whatever theyre called howd i forget omg, are retiring? well **** omfg. oh well XD at least i have extra apparel. thanks for telling me ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wait. so these sprite things, or whatever theyre called howd i forget omg, are retiring? well **** omfg. oh well XD at least i have extra apparel. thanks for telling me ^^



The little warrior things that started in June? Yeah, those are all retired. The Sunbeam Soldier is at around 100k in the AH right now, I'm so pleased.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> The little warrior things that started in June? Yeah, those are all retired. The Sunbeam Soldier is at around 100k in the AH right now, I'm so pleased.



cries because i only have one spare hahah i hate that i vacationed during the brightshine jubilee, which is probably one of the most profitable festivals. meanwhile, the lancer's at 50k or so.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> cries because i only have one spare hahah i hate that i vacationed during the brightshine jubilee, which is probably one of the most profitable festivals. meanwhile, the lancer's at 50k or so.



Yeaahh, I'm betting the stuff from Lighting and onwards are going to go up more slowly in part because they introduced Baldwin as a way of obtaining more currency. Lots more currency. Lancers were also what people sunk their Sprockets into because the apparel was kind of... unpopular. So there are tons.


----------



## Peisinoe

Lightning lancer hmm 

Hot af


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-huggles all new retiring familiars- My preeeeeciouuuuuussss <3


----------



## Xanarcah

NEW GENE IS OUT

BUTTERFLY GOT RELEASED



Also new Baldwin recipes and level. o:


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> NEW GENE IS OUT
> 
> BUTTERFLY GOT RELEASED
> 
> 
> 
> Also new Baldwin recipes and level. o:



I can't afford those genes but I so wanna test um, they look cool


----------



## Peisinoe

butterfly tanked rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok but 

petal/butterly

pet/butt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

UHG now I need all the mushrooms! Perfect for Shadow!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just bought this girl (She was a Noc before) So I can gene her into a Monarch butterfly, this is how I am hoping I can gene her:


----------



## Alienfish

GOOD MORNING STARSHINE!

aah time to work on brewing again ahaha ;;

and ya love the new gene *-* it will look so good with orange or blue colorsssss


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-Spends on Butterfly genes-
-Sets nest with 3 eggs- 
yey :'D


----------



## Xanarcah

All the butterfly dragons looking so good ~

I actually have one butterfly dragon, and I was trying to scry him with new genes and... I don't think I can do it. 






He looks nice with Cherub/Butterfly/Underbelly, but his old, grungy genes fit his song so much better. I guess I got used to eyespots and clown. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> -Spends on Butterfly genes-
> -Sets nest with 3 eggs-
> yey :'D



Congrats! Which dragons? : D


----------



## cheezyfries

butterfly is dropping down fast! it's already 170k a hatchling, which i'm pretty sure is low considering it's a gem gene? i don't really remember glimmer, but it seems kinda cheap. i guess people are waiting for petal? i made a mushroom apparel, hopefully it sells!


----------



## Alienfish

Looks really good though ^


----------



## Peisinoe

hot pet/butt pair lol

ya its dropping fast cry


----------



## Alienfish

aah gotta love looking at old dergs now to decide which to get lmao


----------



## Alienfish

got this one, oldest i could get for my current gem amount which wasn't too much. a bit bred but old.. ftw 

(i can imagine xan but i hardly have 800-1k gems anyways )


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> got this one, oldest i could get for my current gem amount which wasn't too much. a bit bred but old.. ftw
> 
> (i can imagine xan but i hardly have 800-1k gems anyways )



I was talking the 300g range, actually, lots of 6 digits there. XD your new boy is nice though.


----------



## Alienfish

ah, i see i looked around 300 but they were kinda high numbers or those  1 year 10 months range -___-

thanks!  should be able to look for treas dergs once lulu gets back on ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ah, i see i looked around 300 but they were kinda high numbers or those  1 year 10 months range -___-
> 
> thanks!  should be able to look for treas dergs once lulu gets back on ^^



Don't they get sorted by age when you search in the AH? 



Spoiler: dragons


----------



## Alienfish

i saw all of those actually

no?  but sometimes they display like 1,6-1,11 years dergs as two years so you have to check their age and id


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> i saw all of those actually
> 
> no?  but sometimes they display like 1,6-1,11 years dergs as two years so you have to check their age and id


Oh, that sucks if it doesn't sort by age for you. D:

What browser are you using? If it's chrome or another one that shows the URL when you mouseover on a link, it's pretty fast to check how long the ID is.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, that sucks if it first sorry by age for you. D:
> 
> What browser are you using? If it's chrome or another one that shows the URL when you mouseover on a link, it's pretty fast to check how long the ID is.



nah i use firefox and it doesn't show exact age unless you look it up in another tab.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ohman, all my typos. .-.

That sounds incredibly inconvenient. D:


----------



## Alienfish

oh it does if you just hover over the name. gah facepalm on me there .. and i think i got your post!


----------



## Shirohibiki

pretty butterflies so far! surprised to see it dropping so fast honestly.

ngl i wasnt really paying attention and i thought butterfly was the primary gene while petal was the secondary, and i think i wouldve preferred it that way, but eh. XD ive loved a lot of these new genes so far! i just... dont have any of them :'D cant wait for that color wheel urgh...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So because I felt like being in the bandwagon so i spent 2400g on two Butterfly genes and i bought a boon as well..........
I listed their babies at 900g which won't happen so xD if anyone interested in them offers?
 Parents









babies:













- - - Post Merge - - -

Even so, I'm happy with how Nice butterfly looks on Ascoeur and Qfeuille. Hopefully Petals looks good on them too so I can get it for them  my only skydancers so gotta make them cuuuute


----------



## cheezyfries

hm, does 350 gems sound like a good deal for this girl?






she's almost an XYY and is only one of the six active in her color combo and she'd look SO pretty with butterfly/glimmer, but i also want to gene my progen with butterfly and idk if the price the owner's asking is too much, i'm not really in the gen 1 community. if anyone could help i'd be eternally thankful, she'd be my first ever gen one to gene


----------



## zeoli

I really need to buy gems....I keep spending my treasure on commissions of my favorite OC like crazy...
In other news, I almost have Coli ready grinding dragons on my own.  It's quite exciting for me, really


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cheezyfries said:


> hm, does 350 gems sound like a good deal for this girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's almost an XYY and is only one of the six active in her color combo and she'd look SO pretty with butterfly/glimmer, but i also want to gene my progen with butterfly and idk if the price the owner's asking is too much, i'm not really in the gen 1 community. if anyone could help i'd be eternally thankful, she'd be my first ever gen one to gene



Do it! Butterfly and glimmer look really good with those colours 

EDIT: Should have checked the price first. I thought it was like 300 gems or something lower


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> So because I felt like being in the bandwagon so i spent 2400g on two Butterfly genes and i bought a boon as well..........
> I listed their babies at 900g which won't happen so xD if anyone interested in them offers?


THEY ARE SO NICE CONGRATS ON YOUR HATCH

Keep pushing them at people in Dragons Wanted, that's how I got my Toxin babies sold for reasonably high.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> hm, does 350 gems sound like a good deal for this girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's almost an XYY and is only one of the six active in her color combo and she'd look SO pretty with butterfly/glimmer, but i also want to gene my progen with butterfly and idk if the price the owner's asking is too much, i'm not really in the gen 1 community. if anyone could help i'd be eternally thankful, she'd be my first ever gen one to gene



Extremely overpriced, in my opinion, esp since it's not actually XYY and the colors aren't a popular combo or in the same-ish color range. Also, people are trying to dump G1s left and right with the new colors on the horizon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oliy said:


> I really need to buy gems....I keep spending my treasure on commissions of my favorite OC like crazy...
> In other news, I almost have Coli ready grinding dragons on my own.  It's quite exciting for me, really



Ooh, well art is a worthy thing to spend money on! : D Do you have any favorite pieces done already? 

And congrats on your almost-done team! You'll definitely be needing them soon enough~


----------



## zeoli

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, well art is a worthy thing to spend money on! : D Do you have any favorite pieces done already?
> 
> And congrats on your almost-done team! You'll definitely be needing them soon enough~



[x] by AceZaslavsky has to be my favorite...I only spent 15kT on it too xD!
Yeah, definitely.  A nice person lent me their dragons and I have to give them back soon lol.  I might splurge during christmas with money I get lOL.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I wish I wasn't so broke from Christmas already so that I could get some genes... =[


----------



## brutalitea

30k for this guy.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got some beebs for sale 15k for each beeb


----------



## Alienfish

aaah timezones my one and only love.  not.

also ya some random g1's are very overpriced, i've seen them whenever i dig for old dergs lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Oliy said:


> [x] by AceZaslavsky has to be my favorite...I only spent 15kT on it too xD!
> Yeah, definitely.  A nice person lent me their dragons and I have to give them back soon lol.  I might splurge during christmas with money I get lOL.



Oh wow, that's a really nice piece. o: And for 15k, you definitely got a good deal. Hopefully you can get more awesome art!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I wish I wasn't so broke from Christmas already so that I could get some genes... =[



What genes are you planning to buy when you get the money? o:

*Pets your cute Coatls*


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan I want to buy some sprites ;w; but idk if i should do it now or wait and see if NoN makes them cheaper


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Xaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan I want to buy some sprites ;w; but idk if i should do it now or wait and see if NoN makes them cheaper



I'd say see if NoN makes them cheaper. Wouldn't hurt, especially since it's not thaat far off. 

On the other hand, unless they pull out something new, I doubt that prices will fall into the ground like they did last year. There are TONS of Nocs on the market and people are way over the hype by now. So keep an eye on the AH and see if you can spot a good deal.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I'd say see if NoN makes them cheaper. Wouldn't hurt, especially since it's not thaat far off.
> 
> On the other hand, unless they pull out something new, I doubt that prices will fall into the ground like they did last year. There are TONS of Nocs on the market and people are way over the hype by now. So keep an eye on the AH and see if you can spot a good deal.



Well in the update they did recently, they said there were going to bring new things to spice up NoN ;w; Hopefully it's something good, even if it's not a breed. Wind is 3kg Plague 2970g Lightning 3500g Arcane 5kg and ofpmh Fire is all the way at 8750 g ;_; when did that happen


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well in the update they did recently, they said there were going to bring new things to spice up NoN ;w; Hopefully it's something good, even if it's not a breed. Wind is 3kg Plague 2970g Lightning 3500g Arcane 5kg and ofpmh Fire is all the way at 8750 g ;_; when did that happen



I hope sooooo I need another big event. : D Last year's NoN was an absolute blast. 

From some old screencaps, prices were like this around last year:

Arcane was 2300g, Fire was 3500g, Nature Sprite 80k, Water Sprite 100k, Shadow Sprite 600k (fell to 400k during NoN). Plague and Lightning were around 500k I think. And Wind was... 300k-400k-ish. 


Prices for Sprites have actually been pretty stable around those prices for a couple months now. o: It's been interesting watching.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I hope sooooo I need another big event. : D Last year's NoN was an absolute blast.
> 
> From some old screencaps, prices were like this around last year:
> 
> Arcane was 2300g, Fire was 3500g, Nature Sprite 80k, Water Sprite 100k, Shadow Sprite 600k (fell to 400k during NoN). Plague and Lightning were around 500k I think. And Wind was... 300k-400k-ish.
> 
> 
> Prices for Sprites have actually been pretty stable around those prices for a couple months now. o: It's been interesting watching.



So sad that I wasn't around for that NoN ;w; and to be honest I hadn't checked Fire in a long time since i know that one and Arcane are normally above 5kg but I didnt know it was at 8k now xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> So sad that I wasn't around for that NoN ;w; and to be honest I hadn't checked Fire in a long time since i know that one and Arcane are normally above 5kg but I didnt know it was at 8k now xD



Allll the newbies who joined right before NoN last year got the opportunity of their entire FR lives. xD

Fire went a bit higher, to around 10kg, a few months ago. They were selling, too. I think that may have been before the gem rate went up again to around 700, which might attribute to the prices remaining somewhat stable.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Allll the newbies who joined right before NoN last year got the opportunity of their entire FR lives. xD
> 
> Fire went a bit higher, to around 10kg, a few months ago. They were selling, too. I think that may have been before the gem rate went up again to around 700, which might attribute to the prices remaining somewhat stable.


 I was actually on a cruise on the week of the registration sighh xD oh well
Y'know I've seen the rates for gems a tad stable at 665 some at 600 so that's good lol.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I hope sooooo I need another big event. : D Last year's NoN was an absolute blast.
> 
> From some old screencaps, prices were like this around last year:
> 
> Arcane was 2300g, Fire was 3500g, Nature Sprite 80k, Water Sprite 100k, Shadow Sprite 600k (fell to 400k during NoN). Plague and Lightning were around 500k I think. And Wind was... 300k-400k-ish.
> 
> 
> Prices for Sprites have actually been pretty stable around those prices for a couple months now. o: It's been interesting watching.



400k??? here's hoping it even drops to 1.5M this NoN which seems pretty unlikely but it'd make me so happy haha


----------



## Alienfish

400k gems? holy ****..

also anyone knows if that absent dude's been on? i'm really tempted to send that fae to momma soon...


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> 400k gems? holy ****..
> 
> also anyone knows if that absent dude's been on? i'm really tempted to send that fae to momma soon...



No, 400k treasure. o: They're at over 2mil treasure in the AH right now. I don't have screencaps of both treasure and gems from a year ago, just whatever is in the background when I was sniping. 

Maybe you could send them a PM or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> 400k??? here's hoping it even drops to 1.5M this NoN which seems pretty unlikely but it'd make me so happy haha



Fingers crossed. xD Maybe if they release something new in addition to the same Noc stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

ohh i was thinking a bit there lol.

hm ya.. i sent them vm and tried posting when they were around this thread but ya i'll try.


----------



## Xanarcah

Bought three lair expansions yesterday. : D 

I WANT TO BUY MOOOAAARRR


If I can make it to 2mil by the end of today, I'm gonna buy two more. 


ENORMOUS LAIR YESSSS


----------



## Alienfish

sent em a pm hope they reply ;;

nice and grats. im glad i just have so much freaking space right meow


----------



## Xanarcah

Thanks! I am so excited for all the extra space. Gonna be so handy for the upcoming battle~


I will probably cry when I realize I'm planning to spend over 5mil in a single week, though.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Bought three lair expansions yesterday. : D
> 
> I WANT TO BUY MOOOAAARRR
> 
> 
> If I can make it to 2mil by the end of today, I'm gonna buy two more.
> 
> 
> ENORMOUS LAIR YESSSS



I TOTALLY FORGOT THAT I NEED TO SAVE FOR LAIR EXPANSIONS GAH ;0;


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I TOTALLY FORGOT THAT I NEED TO SAVE FOR LAIR EXPANSIONS GAH ;0;



Whoops. xD; 

Maybe you can make money exalting during your battle instead of exalting at a loss? And then if you guys knock out Fire, you'll have money and also the 5% discount?


----------



## FancyThat

The new butterfly gene is so pretty I want to put it on everything! Must buy after Christmas.

And I really need to stop buying accents and save for the last two sprites I need, I even buy accents to just have in my vault now for future use in case I can't get them again. There are far to many talented artists on FR.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> The new butterfly gene is so pretty I want to put it on everything! Must buy after Christmas.
> 
> And I really need to stop buying accents and save for the last two sprites I need, I even buy accents to just have in my vault now for future use in case I can't get them again. There are far to many talented artists on FR.



I do that with accents too. o: It's a ridiculously expensive habit. On the other hand, I've gotten new dragons before and gone "WAIT I HAVE THE PERFECT ACCENT FOR YOU" and it's been there, waiting in my vault for me. : D


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-Happily hoard gems, chats with Xan for a few minutes-


-Ends up buying 3 sprites, Coalt Scroll, Scatterscroll, another butterfly gene and a glimmer scroll-

Well ****, Xan way to go with helping me save ! XDD


----------



## Peisinoe

Well if later down the line you regret the accents/skins and they are retired. You can sell for a profit? lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> -Happily hoard gems, chats with Xan for a few minutes-
> 
> 
> -Ends up buying 3 sprites, Coalt Scroll, Scatterscroll, another butterfly gene and a glimmer scroll-
> 
> Well ****, Xan way to go with helping me save ! XDD



xD

Well, what else is dragon money foooor, if not to spend? Gotta complete goals on this site or it gets boring not moving forward. 

At least you didn't spend 10kg on a triple basic mirror as soon as you reached that much. The first time I made it to 10kg after I achieved Light Sprite, I blew everything on one. He's still in my lair too, the ugly butt. Needs a million scatters and genes and probably a breed change. So do his brothers. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Well if later down the line you regret the accents/skins and they are retired. You can sell for a profit? lol



This is me also. 

If someone buys Nature's Grasp for 9kg, I will be so incredibly pleased. Heck, half of that would be an incredible sale.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> xD
> 
> Well, what else is dragon money foooor, if not to spend? Gotta complete goals on this site or it gets boring not moving forward.
> 
> At least you didn't spend 10kg on a triple basic mirror as soon as you reached that much. The first time I made it to 10kg after I achieved Light Sprite, I blew everything on one. He's still in my lair too, the ugly butt. Needs a million scatters and genes and probably a breed change. So do his brothers. .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is me also.
> 
> If someone buys Nature's Grasp for 9kg, I will be so incredibly pleased. Heck, half of that would be an incredible sale.



I am not surprised, but why 10kg on a triple basic horribly colored mirror? XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I am not surprised, but why 10kg on a triple basic horribly colored mirror? XD








Unbred 5 digit G1. 

I scattered him once and it didn't help at all, so he's keeping that skin until I have better luck. xD; 

Older brothers are to the right. They are similarly ugly under their skins. .-.


Gonna be scattering forever.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Unbred 5 digit G1.
> 
> I scattered him once and it didn't help at all, so he's keeping that skin until I have better luck. xD;
> 
> Older brothers are to the right. They are similarly ugly under their skins. .-.
> 
> 
> Gonna be scattering forever.



Gah those colors all 3 of them zomg you need RNG Gods on your side to make those kiddos look fabulous, I hope Adonis come sout looking better than he currently is after i scatter him, unless he ends up being ****ing goldenrod or some ugly color like it xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Gah those colors all 3 of them zomg you need RNG Gods on your side to make those kiddos look fabulous, I hope Adonis come sout looking better than he currently is after i scatter him, unless he ends up being ****ing goldenrod or some ugly color like it xD



I knooowww right? xD; If I had any say in the matter, I'd love for him to be golds and reds. But I'll settle for colors that just look nice together. 


And Goldenrod can be okay depending on the colors its with? Any specific color themes you're hoping for with him?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> I knooowww right? xD; If I had any say in the matter, I'd love for him to be golds and reds. But I'll settle for colors that just look nice together.
> 
> 
> And Goldenrod can be okay depending on the colors its with? Any specific color themes you're hoping for with him?



Well A dream would be a triple ivory, other than that would be colors that blend nicely with my other progen so they produce lovely coalt babies <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well A dream would be a triple ivory, other than that would be colors that blend nicely with my other progen so they produce lovely coalt babies <3



What genes would you give to a triple Ivory? o: 

Cute little Gen 2 Coatls~


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I do that with accents too. o: It's a ridiculously expensive habit. On the other hand, I've gotten new dragons before and gone "WAIT I HAVE THE PERFECT ACCENT FOR YOU" and it's been there, waiting in my vault for me. : D



Yes exactly I've done that as well . Sometimes I go looking for a dragon to wear an accent and obtained some beauties that way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Well if later down the line you regret the accents/skins and they are retired. You can sell for a profit? lol



Also true , I've actually gotten some rare ones quite cheap, even a second copy of a rare accent for 600g that I could easily sell for 3000g, perhaps more.


----------



## ssvv227

my latest accent splurge *v*




also bought an adopt for her as well


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> What genes would you give to a triple Ivory? o:
> 
> Cute little Gen 2 Coatls~



I knooow Gen two coalties <3 And well I had no idea, so I scryed and here's the ones i liked best which may i say the BUTTERFLY ONE LOOKS SOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!!!!!












After scrying these three bad boys I'm REALLY HOPING FOR A TRIPLE IVORY SCATTER. If not, I'll find them and give them all these awesome genes.


----------



## Cadbberry

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1660622

I really need to unload some dragons, anyone wanna buy them, I need more space by tonight, I have 4 eggs hatching tomorrow


----------



## brutalitea

Waiting for someone to buy my dragons is so painful. I even lowered the price 

I caved and started opening some rusted treasure chests in order to get some quick treasure lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1660622
> 
> I really need to unload some dragons, anyone wanna buy them, I need more space by tonight, I have 4 eggs hatching tomorrow



Nests can sit for as long as you need them to without any consequences, no matter what stage they're at. I have some nests I've been saving for over a month now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got lots of coats for sale, all for 10k a piece here (Probably going to list for 15 in AH if no takers)




















- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I just maxed my first familiar! WOO! (Mostly because I switch them out so freaking often...)


----------



## Alienfish

grats i only switch the fam when i actually get them to awakened or whatever the last stage is called otherwise i just click once everyday on them so i get them levelled up faster.

-flops on treas- time to go hunt dergs.


----------



## Alienfish

brb rip my wallet forever but.. butt cakes


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Nests can sit for as long as you need them to without any consequences, no matter what stage they're at. I have some nests I've been saving for over a month now.



I know but I reallllllyyyyy have issues waiting, I love opening things and seeing what they contain, I just got enough

New hatchlings









 (tempted to keep)


----------



## Alienfish

nice crackles 

also i breed changed that spiral i bought.. FAE FTW.


----------



## Xanarcah

Picked up this pretty girl while out looking for fodder, thought I'd give her a chance to go a home instead of a deity. o: Looking for any other adult in return for her. 
Gone!


----------



## Irarina

These babies are going to be faes when they grow up. Names suggestion are welcomed. 
Thanks Xan for the fae scrolls!


----------



## Alienfish

send help i cant stop looking for old dergs ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -






pfft :'D


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling a rather pretty level 20 Skydancer. o: 






Arcane Flight, perfect for becoming your new Mire dragon if you still need one. 
Hoping for somewhere around 100-125k.


----------



## Alienfish

shame it wasn't 6d or i'd be droolin'  gls though!


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> shame it wasn't 6d or i'd be droolin'  gls though!



I haaadd two 6 digit level 20s a while back. xD

One was this really gorgeous Imp girl. The other was this sort of dark Mirror. They sold for something like 800-900g each.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ssvv227

need to crank out some commissions because they're overdue.....

now drawing...


Spoiler: scantily dressed demon











he's pretty cute though *v*


----------



## Alienfish

daaaaaaamn you <3 old dergs 5ever

also nice art


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Aaaack ; v ;
 I really want the apparel at Swipp's Swap Stand and I only need 45 more Cindershrooms! Does anyone wanna lend me some? Pleeeeease ;__;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So I saw a bunch of people wasting their gathering turns on food then selling it and they make millions  so I decided to try it. Toooo bad my dragons will starve


----------



## Peisinoe

How are you pricing food? Don't undersell imo. Just...don't be that guy lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Peisinoe said:


> How are you pricing food? Don't undersell imo. Just...don't be that guy lol



I haven't sold anything yet since I'd rather sell it in stacks of  99. It told me to "price competitively"


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

I'm throwing all my gathering turns into scavenging in the Lightning region because I want a Lightning egg so badly I could die


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got lots of coats for sale, all for 10k a piece here (Probably going to list for 15 in AH if no takers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I just maxed my first familiar! WOO! (Mostly because I switch them out so freaking often...)



Sending a CR for the first Coatl.

Still trying to sell my glimmer faes


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Tae, sending a CR for that lovely Maize/Rose/Rose! <3


----------



## Alienfish

.... that faerie is going to momma i see.

also ya scavenge and dig haha i hate how it gets rarer with eggs the higher level you are lol.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Finally, tomorrow my progens nest will hatch and I will be able to give the female all her new genes and her new breed change. I mean, it's not always when you actually get the chance to find genes that make all the colors blend perfectly, excpecially for progens, So this is my progen Aphrodite (I'll be changing her name to something more unique soon enough xD)





And she will end up looking like this !!!!!!!!!! <3



As for my male progen, Adonis, I'm yet to find something that makes his Fire tert look nice, so he is awaiting to be scattered, my luck can be glorious or worst of mistake of my life kind of situation.


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Finally, tomorrow my progens nest will hatch and I will be able to give the female all her new genes and her new breed change. I mean, it's not always when you actually get the chance to find genes that make all the colors blend perfectly, excpecially for progens, So this is my progen Aphrodite (I'll be changing her name to something more unique soon enough xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she will end up looking like this !!!!!!!!!! <3
> View attachment 157745
> 
> As for my male progen, Adonis, I'm yet to find something that makes his Fire tert look nice, so he is awaiting to be scattered, my luck can be glorious or worst of mistake of my life kind of situation.



Yesss, all almost time! : D she's going to look so good, I'm excited for you! 

And a bad scatter can always be covered up by a skin, which is nice.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Yesss, all almost time! : D she's going to look so good, I'm excited for you!
> 
> And a bad scatter can always be covered up by a skin, which is nice.



I'm excited too zomg  even so, I'll probably make him my scatter project, those are always fun, x3

On another note, I just impulse bought this kiddo, I don't like him as an adult sooooo should I give him a youth scroll?

Hes adorable as a bebe





- - - Post Merge - - -

He looks super cute as an adult noodle tho hmm


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> I'm excited too zomg  even so, I'll probably make him my scatter project, those are always fun, x3
> 
> On another note, I just impulse bought this kiddo, I don't like him as an adult sooooo should I give him a youth scroll?
> 
> Hes adorable as a bebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He looks super cute as an adult noodle tho hmm



_Baby spiral though_


----------



## Alienfish

nice dergs, pastel butterflies ftw!

-goes saving up yet moar treas-


----------



## Cadbberry

New little baby :3


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> _Baby spiral though_



_Perma-baby spiral though?

Need to earn some monies tho_


----------



## Xanarcah

Reviewing my funds right now.

I miiiiiight have enough for another expansion. I totally want another. D: 

Gotta math more when I get home to see how feasible this is.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Reviewing my funds right now.
> 
> I miiiiiight have enough for another expansion. I totally want another. D:
> 
> Gotta math more when I get home to see how feasible this is.



gimme old dergs

good luck deciding.. i should probably upgrade at some point up until 99 achievement but since i hav so much space atm i dont feel like it


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> gimme old dergs
> 
> good luck deciding.. i should probably upgrade at some point up until 99 achievement but since i hav so much space atm i dont feel like it



How many gems you got, I have 4 oldies I want to sell

I have almost 3 empty pages, and it is glorious. *rolls around in empty lair*


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> How many gems you got, I have 4 oldies I want to sell
> 
> I have almost 3 empty pages, and it is glorious. *rolls around in empty lair*



probably not enough

-flops on even emptier lair-


----------



## inkling

i hatched these today im so happy


----------



## brutalitea

*throws glimmer faes back on the AH*


----------



## Xanarcah

Just bought my 6th Lair Expansion this week. 


I think I'm done expanding for a whiiile.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Just bought my 6th Lair Expansion this week.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done expanding for a whiiile.



Hello I recently joined FR, yeah those expansions are not cheap c; How much does the 6th expansion cost?


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Hello I recently joined FR, yeah those expansions are not cheap c; How much does the 6th expansion cost?



Hello, welcome to Flight Rising! : D I hope you're enjoying the game so far~


The 6th overall expansion costs 90k treasure (or 85.5k with the first place Dominance Discount), but I've been making this week my quest for expanding as much as I can, so I actually meant my 6th expansion within the last 7 days. o: My lair is now 9 pages long and the last expansion cost me 1,068,750t, which is kind of appalling now that I think about it. xD; 


Here's a table on how much aaalll the lair expansions cost:
http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Lair_and_Lair_Space


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Hello, welcome to Flight Rising! : D I hope you're enjoying the game so far~
> 
> 
> The 6th overall expansion costs 90k treasure (or 85.5k with the first place Dominance Discount), but I've been making this week my quest for expanding as much as I can, so I actually meant my 6th expansion within the last 7 days. o: My lair is now 9 pages long and the last expansion cost me 1,068,750t, which is kind of appalling now that I think about it. xD;
> 
> 
> Here's a table on how much aaalll the lair expansions cost:
> http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Lair_and_Lair_Space



Aww thank you, yes I do enjoy it, I have 29 dragons currently, and I?m trying to give them all a familiar "pet", 22 so far
Ah there`s a flight rising wiki, that`ll gonna be helpful, and ooh that gets pricy c;
Wow 9 pages is really impressive!
Your lair is full of awesome dragons, and you have now so much space^^


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Aww thank you, yes I do enjoy it, I have 29 dragons currently, and I?m trying to give them all a familiar "pet", 22 so far
> Ah there`s a flight rising wiki, that`ll gonna be helpful, and ooh that gets pricy c;
> Wow 9 pages is really impressive!
> Your lair is full of awesome dragons, and you have now so much space^^



Nice! It sounds like you've got a pretty good start so far! Feel free to post up any questions you might have, there's a TON of stuff to experience in the first few weeks and it can get overwhelming. 

And thank youuu. : D And yeah, lair space is pretty steep, but it can help you make a lot of money down the line, so there's also that.


----------



## Kiikay

that's so cutteee


----------



## brutalitea

@KaydeeKrunk: sorry to do this but sending you a CR to give you the imp back lol changed my mind...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When you see a dragon in the AH you want but clicked a different page number before looking at what page it was on ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

bah finally got the urge to start brewing shizz again but then i have some money left from buying my old dergs from before so yah


----------



## Xanarcah

Kiikay said:


> View attachment 157891
> 
> that's so cutteee



Aw, that's adorable!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Whoever is Cinna on here someone else bought the derg you sent a CR for sorry =[ if you'd like I can put you on a list for the next time they breed


----------



## Naiad

So many dergs to sell ahh
Willing to haggle/take payment plans! All are in the AH 
















​


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> So many dergs to sell ahh​




*cuddles with all your cute butterfly babies*​


----------



## Alienfish

aahh your butterfly babs are so cute ~~ gls!


----------



## inkling

This is prob a stupid question but should I be selling most the stuff in my hoard?

edit: like I guess I can put swift stuff in the vault...? and I know I need stuff to transmute..


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> This is prob a stupid question but should I be selling most the stuff in my hoard?
> 
> edit: like I guess I can put swift stuff in the vault...? and I know I need stuff to transmute..



You can if you need quick treasure, but I pefer to save everything. There are always new Baldwin recipes and Swipp trades coming out and it's a relief to have the ingredients on hand before the massive inflation hits.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I guess it depends on if you're into that stuff or not. I sell most cause I'm always poor asf but I try to brew junk when I can :3


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> You can if you need quick treasure, but I pefer to save everything. There are always new Baldwin recipes and Swipp trades coming out and it's a relief to have the ingredients on hand before the massive inflation hits.



Okay, that's helpful. Thanks. It seemed like a waste. 

I haven't been doing much since I joined FR but I've been slowly easing myself in. I forgot to check in daily to incubate and I got confused when I ran out of food points. I didn't realize I had to convert food items into food points lol. At least I was gathering items. And I got 3 guys to a level 7 today.

I only expanded my layer once but my priority goal is to expand again. I'm happy with my lair so far though. Even though they're not that special I'm interested enough in my dragons to be excited about breeding them.


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> Okay, that's helpful. Thanks. It seemed like a waste.
> 
> I haven't been doing much since I joined FR but I've been slowly easing myself in. I forgot to check in daily to incubate and I got confused when I ran out of food points. I didn't realize I had to convert food items into food points lol. At least I was gathering items. And I got 3 guys to a level 7 today.
> 
> I only expanded my layer once but my priority goal is to expand again. I'm happy with my lair so far though. Even though they're not that special I'm interested enough in my dragons to be excited about breeding them.



I like to play with the long-term in mind, and hoardselling doesn't pay quite as well as I like. It's a big thrill for me to log in and see that a new recipe has jacked up the prices on round pebbles or shale or some other other junk to 4k for a single item. And then I sell hundreds of it and make millions with very little actual work. 

You've got some pretty nice dragons already, it's great that you're excited to be able to breed them. : D good luck expanding again and training up your team ~


----------



## VioletPrincess

Butterfly Wildclaws 
Obsidian/x/Obsidian
Iridescent/Crystal/Butterfly/Glimmer


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Hello ladies and gents !!

I present to you, Rodoreamon, my progen after being fully gened and breed changed DDDD <3333 Any ideas on what kind of apparel i should get her? Since she's my progen she can't leave my lair for a dress up ;-; Leonaa is good at dressing up dragons sigh. I'm so happy she's the only dragon with this new name tho <3 Hopefully it stays that way. ( in case you're wondering, she's a character from the anime Simoun~)

Time to start looking for an accent too o-o





And here is Adonis, the poor guy is my random progen, i gave him a scatterscroll and dear lord did he come out hideous, originally he was Caribbean/Jade/Fire now he is Violet/Brown/Tomato x.x so time to buy another scatter :'DD







Bought another scatter scroll, yey hopefully this one gives out a more decent coloring 


Gold/Platinum/Green Hmmm interesting

He looks kind of nice, if he would've had a tert with a yellow range i would keep it.




And 3rd Scatter Midnight/IVORY/Coal <3 so much better than the rest, but with the genes i want to give him, it doesn't work out at all


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! It sounds like you've got a pretty good start so far! Feel free to post up any questions you might have, there's a TON of stuff to experience in the first few weeks and it can get overwhelming.
> 
> And thank youuu. : D And yeah, lair space is pretty steep, but it can help you make a lot of money down the line, so there's also that.



Yeah, I read a lot of the help guides so now I?m doing pretty okay c; I do have questions though:

About the Coliseum, which dragon should I train, is just any dragon species good? What about the element? (with element I mean fire, ice, light, earth and so on) 

Where do people find those treasure chests, like "Faerielight Chest", from scavenging or digging?
And what kind of items are to be found inside?  (I?m just curious >.<)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Hello ladies and gents !!
> 
> I present to you, Rodoreamon, my progen after being fully gened and breed changed DDDD <3333 Any ideas on what kind of apparel i should get her? Since she's my progen she can't leave my lair for a dress up ;-; Leonaa is good at dressing up dragons sigh. I'm so happy she's the only dragon with this new name tho <3 Hopefully it stays that way. ( in case you're wondering, she's a character from the anime Simoun~)



Ah nice and colourful, I gave my coatl girl a silk scarf and a neck bow^^


----------



## brutalitea

Opened 50 iron treasure chests since my flight won Dom and I want to buy some genes.


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hello ladies and gents !!
> 
> I present to you, Rodoreamon, my progen after being fully gened and breed changed DDDD <3333 Any ideas on what kind of apparel i should get her? Since she's my progen she can't leave my lair for a dress up ;-; Leonaa is good at dressing up dragons sigh. I'm so happy she's the only dragon with this new name tho <3 Hopefully it stays that way. ( in case you're wondering, she's a character from the anime Simoun~)
> 
> Time to start looking for an accent too o-o



I really love how your progen turned out. <3 Magnificent. 

Good luck with the random progen though. 

I'll take a look through some apparel in a bit to see if I can find something that might be nice.


----------



## brutalitea

Bought a Cherub and a Peregrine and now I have one thousand treasure left (had to open some gilded chests too, awww)

But at least my custom progen is no longer a triple basic


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Yeah, I read a lot of the help guides so now I?m doing pretty okay c; I do have questions though:
> 
> About the Coliseum, which dragon should I train, is just any dragon species good? What about the element? (with element I mean fire, ice, light, earth and so on)
> 
> Where do people find those treasure chests, like "Faerielight Chest", from scavenging or digging?
> And what kind of items are to be found inside?  (I?m just curious >.<)



Ask us anything. : D 

For the coli, choose dragons you really like to look at. Because you'll be looking at them A LOT in the future. For just a general, all purpose team to farm for loot drops with, species and element don't matter. Some dragons start off with Contuse, others start with Scratch. If you have a Contuse dragon, buy it the ability stone Scratch and use it to replace Contuse. 

There are some specialized stat builds for dragons that are designed to do very specific things. For these builds, the element does matter. So like Mages and Mire dragons. But that might be a bit advanced for where you're at. 

There are two basic kinds of chests. There are Festival Chests. Those are like the Faerielight one you named, and Pestilent Chest, and Dioptase Chest. There are a loooot of these, all with different names. They're from Festivals and contain a skin or accent plus a small amount of treasure. HERE is a guide I wrote for the last festival that explains how festivals work. 

The other kind of chests are more common: Rusted Treasure Chest, Iron Treasure Chest, Gilded Treasure Chest. These are found from Digging in any region, and can also be obtained by bonding with your familiars over and over. They contain treasure, gems, apparel, familiars. The better the chest, the better the chance for good items/more money.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Bought a Cherub and a Peregrine and now I have one thousand treasure left (had to open some gilded chests too, awww)
> 
> But at least my custom progen is no longer a triple basic



Ooh, very nice! : D Cherub and Peregrine are one of my favorite gene combos. 

Did you get anything nice from the chests other than the money you needed?


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Ask us anything. : D
> 
> For the coli, choose dragons you really like to look at. Because you'll be looking at them A LOT in the future. For just a general, all purpose team to farm for loot drops with, species and element don't matter. Some dragons start off with Contuse, others start with Scratch. If you have a Contuse dragon, buy it the ability stone Scratch and use it to replace Contuse.
> 
> There are some specialized stat builds for dragons that are designed to do very specific things. For these builds, the element does matter. So like Mages and Mire dragons. But that might be a bit advanced for where you're at.
> 
> There are two basic kinds of chests. There are Festival Chests. Those are like the Faerielight one you named, and Pestilent Chest, and Dioptase Chest. There are a loooot of these, all with different names. They're from Festivals and contain a skin or accent plus a small amount of treasure. HERE is a guide I wrote for the last festival that explains how festivals work.
> 
> The other kind of chests are more common: Rusted Treasure Chest, Iron Treasure Chest, Gilded Treasure Chest. These are found from Digging in any region, and can also be obtained by bonding with your familiars over and over. They contain treasure, gems, apparel, familiars. The better the chest, the better the chance for good items/more money.




Thank you, you?re really helpfull c: 
Currently I train a wind, ice and water dragon, it?s taking forever to finish just one fight, even in the Woodland Path area.

Ah the chests are from festivals. 
Yeah the earth festival was fun, I got the stuff from the Festive Favors, but I never found one of those chests.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you, you?re really helpfull c:
> Currently I train a wind, ice and water dragon, it?s taking forever to finish just one fight, even in the Woodland Path area.
> 
> Ah the chests are from festivals.
> Yeah the earth festival was fun, I got the stuff from the Festive Favors, but I never found one of those chests.



: D 

Can I see which dragons you're training? The first few levels can be tough to get through, but keep at it!

Yeah, festival chests can be difficult to find. Or they might pop out in your first battle. It's pretty much all RNG/luck based. Hopefully you'll be luckier in the next festival. o:


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> : D
> 
> Can I see which dragons you're training? The first few levels can be tough to get through, but keep at it!
> 
> Yeah, festival chests can be difficult to find. Or they might pop out in your first battle. It's pretty much all RNG/luck based. Hopefully you'll be luckier in the next festival. o:



Yeah it?s tough, here are the dragons I?m training:
















I haven`t spend all of their available stat points, because I?m afraid to mess something up c;


----------



## Xanarcah

Hm, just looking at them, I can see a couple things that would make training more difficult. First off, they're all different levels. Dragons gain exp based on the highest level in the party. Basically this means, with your current team, you're fighting in a venue that's about the right difficulty for your team, but you're getting less exp for it. 

Second, it doesn't look like any of the stat points have been spent with Wink, and only some of the points spent with Gwaihir. Dragons don't get stronger inherently based on being a certain level, you'll need to put their points into stats in order for them to feel the effects. 

Third, Moonrise's stats are pretty evenly spread out, which is actually not what the majority of players consider the optimal build. A lot of people prefer what's called the Glass Cannon build, which is a TON of strength, and a TON of quick, and pretty much nothing else. It makes the dragon really fast and really strong, and the aim is to knock out enemies before they can do much (or any) damage to your team. It's not the absolute only build, of course, but many people prefer it. 


If you decide to go with a Glass Cannon build, here are two of the most popular guides for different builds. 

Culex's Guide
Kiena's Guide


----------



## roseflower

Ah, so they should be all of the same level?
Yes I haven?t spend those stat points yet, think I need to start over again without my Fae.
Yeah I know those guides, it`s really difficult for me because I?m not familiar with fighting in games (other than Pokemon), and you also need Eliminate and another battle stone.
Thanks for your help!
Thank you for friending me<3


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, very nice! : D Cherub and Peregrine are one of my favorite gene combos.
> 
> Did you get anything nice from the chests other than the money you needed?



Got around 8 pieces of rogue apparel and 3 different aviator pieces but everything else was meh. No scarves at all, very disappointing.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Ah, so they should be all of the same level?
> Yes I haven?t spend those stat points yet, think I need to start over again without my Fae.
> Yeah I know those guides, it`s really difficult for me because I?m not familiar with fighting in games (other than Pokemon), and you also need Eliminate and another battle stone.
> Thanks for your help!
> Thank you for friending me<3



Ideally they should be, otherwise you lose out on exp every battle. It's not the end of the world if they aren't, but it will definitely be slower. 

There's an item you can use, a Tincture of Dissolution, that will let you reset your Fae's stats. : D 

Eliminate and Ambush are absolute godsends. With two Ambush equipped to each dragon in a team of 3, you'll be able to move 8 times in a row before the enemies even get a single turn in. It's amazing. And in those 8 turns, you can use Eliminate to more or less OHKO everything in your path.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Ideally they should be, otherwise you lose out on exp every battle. It's not the end of the world if they aren't, but it will definitely be slower.
> 
> There's an item you can use, a Tincture of Dissolution, that will let you reset your Fae's stats. : D
> 
> Eliminate and Ambush are absolute godsends. With two Ambush equipped to each dragon in a team of 3, you'll be able to move 8 times in a row before the enemies even get a single turn in. It's amazing. And in those 8 turns, you can use Eliminate to more or less OHKO everything in your path.



Ah that sounds really easy with those battle stones, I?ll be saving up for those then, I saw people selling trained dragons also, maybe that could be an option too, but it has to be a dragon I like for my lair c; And I?m saving up for the next lair expansion too, because I only have one free space left


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> Got around 8 pieces of rogue apparel and 3 different aviator pieces but everything else was meh. No scarves at all, very disappointing.



Aww, saadd. D: Well, I guess that's the RNG life for you. Maybe you can sell the apparel you got and didn't like and use the money to buy some scarves?

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Ah that sounds really easy with those battle stones, I?ll be saving up for those then, I saw people selling trained dragons also, maybe that could be an option too, but it has to be a dragon I like for my lair c; And I?m saving up for the next lair expansion too, because I only have one free space left



Yesss, I couldn't Coli without them. xD; They may be pricey, but they are absolutely worth every treasure spent on them. They can also drop in the coliseum as loot, which is pretty awesome. 

Buying a pre-trained dragon is always an option! You can get a level 25 with all its stones for pretty cheap, actually, around 200k. They're usually not quite as visually appealing the cheaper they are, though. You can also hire a leveling service to level some of your dragons for you! Your Fae is one of your progens, though, and it's unable to leave your account. 

If you really dig in and hit the Coliseum, it's possible to reach level 25 with a full team in around 3 days.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Aww, saadd. D: Well, I guess that's the RNG life for you. Maybe you can sell the apparel you got and didn't like and use the money to buy some scarves?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss, I couldn't Coli without them. xD; They may be pricey, but they are absolutely worth every treasure spent on them. They can also drop in the coliseum as loot, which is pretty awesome.
> 
> Buying a pre-trained dragon is always an option! You can get a level 25 with all its stones for pretty cheap, actually, around 200k. They're usually not quite as visually appealing the cheaper they are, though. You can also hire a leveling service to level some of your dragons for you! Your Fae is one of your progens, though, and it's unable to leave your account.
> 
> If you really dig in and hit the Coliseum, it's possible to reach level 25 with a full team in around 3 days.



I never would part with my Fae anyway, I meant I might stop training him c; My favourite dragon species are Fae and Spiral<3
200k would be quite cheap, if it`s a trained dragon with all stones equipped though, for the time beeing I try with my dragons and save up some treasure, patience it is c: Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> I never would part with my Fae anyway, I meant I might stop training him c; My favourite dragon species are Fae and Spiral<3
> 200k would be quite cheap, if it`s a trained dragon with all stones equipped though, for the time beeing I try with my dragons and save up some treasure, patience it is c: Thank you for all the advice!



Oh, if you're going to drop him from the team, I might be able to help you out a bit. If you choose another dragon to take the Fae's place, you can send the three of them to me and I'll level them up to 9 or 10 for you tonight. : D Only if you want to, of course.


----------



## rosabelle

Just gonna slide this in here~ I'm slowly purging my lair and saving up gems so I'm selling these 2 coatls for 50 gems ea (or 35kT, just send CR)


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, if you're going to drop him from the team, I might be able to help you out a bit. If you choose another dragon to take the Fae's place, you can send the three of them to me and I'll level them up to 9 or 10 for you tonight. : D Only if you want to, of course.



Oh wow, that would be a great help, are you sure you want to do that?
I?d send you Wink, Gwaihir and my Nocture dragon?


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Oh wow, that would be a great help, are you sure you want to do that?
> I?d send you Wink, Gwaihir and my Nocture dragon?



Yep! 

Sure, send me any three you'd like. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Just gonna slide this in here~ I'm slowly purging my lair and saving up gems so I'm selling these 2 coatls for 50 gems ea (or 35kT, just send CR)



Ooh, saving gems for genes? : D


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Yep!
> 
> Sure, send me any three you'd like. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, saving gems for genes? : D



Aww thanks so much, I?ll send now!


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Aww thanks so much, I?ll send now!



I should hopefully be done with the three of them by tonight. : D Tomorrow at the very latest.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> I should hopefully be done with the three of them by tonight. : D Tomorrow at the very latest.



Fine, and thank you so much for the training


----------



## Cadbberry

I really need space, I have a 9 dragons for sale http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1660622 If you want them I can go lower then the listed price


----------



## JellyLu

I just joined in the last registration window so the question I'm about to ask may sound silly so I apologize in advance ^^;

Ok so I have a bunch of rusted chests, iron chests, and a painted history chest. Would I get more value from opening them myself or selling them on the AH? o: Again, sorry if this is silly I just figured you guys would know what was best ^^; Ty~


----------



## roseflower

JellyLu said:


> I just joined in the last registration window so the question I'm about to ask may sound silly so I apologize in advance ^^;
> 
> Ok so I have a bunch of rusted chests, iron chests, and a painted history chest. Would I get more value from opening them myself or selling them on the AH? o: Again, sorry if this is silly I just figured you guys would know what was best ^^; Ty~



Hi and welcome, I joined as well in the last registration window, from what I?ve seen so far, it would be more valuable to sell those unopened on the AH c:


----------



## JellyLu

roseflower said:


> Hi and welcome, I joined as well in the last registration window, from what I?ve seen so far, it would be more valuable to sell those unopened on the AH c:



Oki ^-^ Thanks for the kind help~ I'll see what I can get!


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, saving gems for genes? : D


YEEES ;A; I feel like I need a coatl scroll so bad. Haha



JellyLu said:


> I just joined in the last registration window so the question I'm about to ask may sound silly so I apologize in advance ^^;
> 
> Ok so I have a bunch of rusted chests, iron chests, and a painted history chest. Would I get more value from opening them myself or selling them on the AH? o: Again, sorry if this is silly I just figured you guys would know what was best ^^; Ty~



Definitely sell them unopened specially fest chests.   and welcome to FR!


----------



## brutalitea

sigh, auction for my glimmer faes expired so tossing them back onto the AH with a lower price. poor faes, no one wants them...


----------



## Alienfish

nice dergs everyone *w* those wc butterflies looks so good


----------



## Rasha

my dragons



Spoiler: Guardian















Spoiler: Imperial















Spoiler: Skydancer


















Spoiler: Coatl















Spoiler: Tundra















Spoiler: Fae












Spoiler: Ridgeback












Spoiler: Snapper










I'll try to get my hands on one with the butterfly pattern soon <3


----------



## Kiikay

This is a bit late but I have some dragons I would like to give away to the newly registered. 

On page three AFTER Megara are free to adopt. Let me know which dragon you're interested and I'll send a CR of it. 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=121600&page=3


----------



## brutalitea

Had to lower the price of my glimmer faes yet again bc auctions expired. At this point it'll be faster just to toss them into the Coli then exalt them.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

whispers new gen one!


----------



## Alienfish

ohh nice red colors 

i still need to save for more old dergs -pokes gather items gimme eggs-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

OMFG finally!!!!!




Just need a circuit scroll and maybe a coatl scroll


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Takeeeee emmmm Buy eemmmm <3
Got these two butterflies at 500g each or best offer








And alll these babies are 25k-30k XYX


----------



## Xanarcah

Found another pretty one while out looking for fodder~






Looking for any other adult dragon in return for her, or 8k.

Gone!


----------



## brutalitea

I'd be tempted if she had Ice eyes. lol


----------



## roseflower

Hi there, my three dragons reached level 10 today and I bought two Ambush for a lower price than Auction House average, from a kind trader who gave me a little discount. 
Should I give those two Ambush to one dragon, ore one each to two of my dragons? 
Still have no Eliminate because it?s so pricy, and I kinda hope it drops while fighting in the coli, 
or I?ll buy it then, when I saved a little more of course^^


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Hi there, my three dragons reached level 10 today and I bought two Ambush for a lower price than Auction House average, from a kind trader who gave me a little discount.
> Should I give those two Ambush to one dragon, ore one each to two of my dragons?
> Still have no Eliminate because it?s so pricy, and I kinda hope it drops while fighting in the coli,
> or I?ll buy it then, when I saved a little more of course^^



Might as well put them on the same dragon. There is actually a glitch in the Coli where the first Ambush of the first dragon in your party equipped with Ambush(es) doesn't do anything. Essentially it'll be like you only have one equipped. Kind of sucks, but it's still a thing. D:


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Might as well put them on the same dragon. There is actually a glitch in the Coli where the first Ambush of the first dragon in your party equipped with Ambush(es) doesn't do anything. Essentially it'll be like you only have one equipped. Kind of sucks, but it's still a thing. D:



Ah okay, thank you, I?ll give both to one derg then That?s a funny glitch XD


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Ah okay, thank you, I?ll give both to one derg then That?s a funny glitch XD



Yeah, it's kind of weird, but in the end it doesn't play tooo much of a role with a full team. It would be really helpful if it worked properly for training other dragons with a level 25, though. 

Good luck saving for the rest of the stones you need!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, it's kind of weird, but in the end it doesn't play tooo much of a role with a full team. It would be really helpful if it worked properly for training other dragons with a level 25, though.
> 
> Good luck saving for the rest of the stones you need!



Thank you c:  And hopefully the FR staff could fix the glitch if it?s not working out well with the training!


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you c:  And hopefully the FR staff could fix the glitch if it?s not working out well with the training!



I dunno, it's apparently been a glitch since before I joined the site, a bit over a year ago. I suspect it's not very high up on their priority list.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> I dunno, it's apparently been a glitch since before I joined the site, a bit over a year ago. I suspect it's not very high up on their priority list.



Well I guess we have to live with this glitch then
On a side note, I think Kiena?s Coliseum/Fighting Guide is much more helpful to me, it is much more detailed, and it has more helpful tips :3


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Well I guess we have to live with this glitch then
> On a side note, I think Kiena?s Coliseum/Fighting Guide is much more helpful to me, it is much more detailed, and it has more helpful tips :3



Yesss, Kiena's guide is a really good read. : D It can't be beat for its thoroughness in covering _everything_. 

I do personally like Culex's actual builds better though, Mire build aside.


----------



## brutalitea

I used Culex's in the beginning then switched to Kiena.


----------



## Alienfish

gone :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Uhg, since my work fried our system it takes like a million years to navigate through FR, like it takes at least a minute to load the familiars on each page for me to love... with 4 pages of dragons that's really tedious...


----------



## brutalitea

So close to completion...






I only need the cape and footpads...

I only have 322 treasure right now lol ok now I have 3022 from doing Tomo.

and daaaarn, Swipp has Crimson Wing Silks offer up but I don't have the mats.


----------



## cheezyfries

anyone want her? she's an XYY 



 
send a CR to cheezyfries for free if you'd like! her brother's on the AH, willing to take 8k through CR if you name before exalting


----------



## Cadbberry

No one will buy my dragons and now need space and I can't afford the upgrade... dang it


----------



## Xanarcah

Just started training up 3 more dragons. .-. I'd forgotten what a pain the middle levels are. 

Let's see how far I can get with them before I get bored and leave them where they're at. xD;


----------



## Peisinoe

Cadbberry said:


> No one will buy my dragons and now need space and I can't afford the upgrade... dang it



Drop your 8k adults to 7k and they should sell.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Just started training up 3 more dragons. .-. I'd forgotten what a pain the middle levels are.
> 
> Let's see how far I can get with them before I get bored and leave them where they're at. xD;



ikr i hate training once they get to 10-20 levels ugh


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> Drop your 8k adults to 7k and they should sell.



I have, all in the AH for that much


----------



## Peisinoe

Cadbberry said:


> I have, all in the AH for that much



They are at 8k, still too high for exalt fodder. If you want them gone now, drop it to 7k or lower. They'll get bought ASAP if you do.


----------



## inkling

I finally got enough to buy 1 eliminate. Also I started training a new team since I messed up the stat points for my first one.


----------



## zeoli

Got a lightning egg this morning!!  Also, scored a butterfly winged mirror for 9kT last night...I think it was a typo but B')


----------



## Peisinoe

Oliy said:


> Got a lightning egg this morning!!  Also, scored a butterfly winged mirror for 9kT last night...I think it was a typo but B')



Sweeeet. Are you gonna flip it?


----------



## zeoli

Peisinoe said:


> Sweeeet. Are you gonna flip it?



I might change him into another breed once I can buy gems!! I'm not a huge fan of mirrors B')


----------



## Alienfish

Oliy said:


> Got a lightning egg this morning!!  Also, scored a butterfly winged mirror for 9kT last night...I think it was a typo but B')



grats i still need like 5 more eggs for the achieve v.v


----------



## Cadbberry

Oliy said:


> Got a lightning egg this morning!!  Also, scored a butterfly winged mirror for 9kT last night...I think it was a typo but B')



You are so lucky I have been hunting for a cheap butterfly XD


----------



## Luminescence

So, guys, any tips for a Night of the Nocturne first-timer? ;)


----------



## Peisinoe

Luminescence said:


> So, guys, any tips for a Night of the Nocturne first-timer? ;)



Grind grind grind. Lol.

They say that this year they are dropping the rates of chest drops, but increasing the rates of goodies inside. So I'm not sure how that is going to go.


Last year. I had AMAZING luck with opening chests, some people didn't. Those that didn't sold their stacks instead of risking opening them. I opened mine; because, when I say I had amazing luck. It was amazing lol.


Basically just save a lot of treasure/gems. Get teams leveled for the grinding fest.


----------



## gnoixaim

Luminescence said:


> So, guys, any tips for a Night of the Nocturne first-timer? ;)



Take the whole week off 
Pray the RNG gods are on your side
Be ready for notification hell and to make bank $$$$

--

I personally opened a lot of my chests and got lucky with eggs and scrolls. My mistake was not selling my extra scroll before the price dropped T.T;;;


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> So, guys, any tips for a Night of the Nocturne first-timer? ;)



Get your snacks and videos/music and whatever setup you've got for long-term coli farming, cos you'll need it. It's basically a two week festival. 

There are a LOT of things we're not sure about this year, though, since they've promised they're going to change some stuff and also this is only the second year so there's not a lot of history to compare it to. 

But yeah. I hope you like the Coli. : D


----------



## Alienfish

Man why mess with chests ... oh well I hope rng is on my side this time ;;


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Take the whole week off
> Pray the RNG gods are on your side
> Be ready for notification hell and to make bank $$$$
> 
> --
> 
> I personally opened a lot of my chests and got lucky with eggs and scrolls. My mistake was not selling my extra scroll before the price dropped T.T;;;



This, basically. : D 


Also, you had the BEST Noc hatch out of all of us, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Man why mess with chests ... oh well I hope rng is on my side this time ;;



Well, last year you could get a full stack of chests in under an hour. At some points of the event, it'd take longer to open them than it did to farm for them because the lag was so bad. And after all that time, you had a stack of food or trinkets to show for it and nothing else.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> This, basically. : D
> 
> 
> Also, you had the BEST Noc hatch out of all of us, I think.



I kick myself everyday because I bred them, but I made profits off them at the same time. The struggle of gen 1's ;/

I really wished FR would have updated/fixed their AH feature by now.....so we wouldn't have to open 20 individual messages to retrieve our treasure + get notified each time it expired/sold/etc. rip everyone


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I kick myself everyday because I bred them, but I made profits off them at the same time. The struggle of gen 1's ;/
> 
> I really wished FR would have updated/fixed their AH feature by now.....so we wouldn't have to open 20 individual messages to retrieve our treasure + get notified each time it expired/sold/etc. rip everyone



I was kiiiind of jealous of the mad profits you guys made from breeding your Nocs, not gonna lie. I stayed out of the breeding game for just WAY too long. 

Also, YES. I need a till feature. I HATE having to retrieve money from 60+ PMs when I mass sell things. I'm oddly okay with getting an expired notice, but a till would be lovely.


----------



## Luminescence

Basically an extended festival week, with more grinding and less marketplace stocking, then? :') My heart aches already. 

I did read about the decreased chest drop rate, but I found it hard to imagine how the drop rate _was_ to begin with. I imagined it would have been similar to that of festival skin chests, which made me very sad, but it sounds like it wasn't? That's good, I guess. I mean, personally, I'd actually much rather get more chests with worse drops because I could always use those dummy prizes as Baldwin fodder, but I suppose opening 99 * however many hours you were farming would be hell... 

I'll cross fingers for a prompt mass-opening button for chests anyway.

(You guys type post so fast, cries.)


----------



## Xanarcah

Luminescence said:


> Basically an extended festival week, with more grinding and less marketplace stocking, then? :') My heart aches already.
> 
> I did read about the decreased chest drop rate, but I found it hard to imagine how the drop rate _was_ to begin with. I imagined it would have been similar to that of festival skin chests, which made me very sad, but it sounds like it wasn't? That's good, I guess. I mean, personally, I'd actually much rather get more chests with worse drops because I could always use those dummy prizes as Baldwin fodder, but I suppose opening 99 * however many hours you were farming would be hell...
> 
> I'll cross fingers for a prompt mass-opening button for chests anyway.
> 
> (You guys type post so fast, cries.)



Chest drops last year were a bit higher than fest currency drop rates are now. Imagine getting 100-120 chests in an hour. (And then selling them for like 800k per stack of 99, yes please~)

Last year the MP had no role in the event. It was purely a Coli and Gathering event. The chests went straight to your hoard, you opened them and RNG either blessed you mightily or kicked you in the ribs. Usually it was the latter. 

The good prizes were VERY hard to come by last year. People estimated it took 100-150 chests to get a Noc Egg, and the Noc Scroll drop was TIIIIINY. Some people got one in their first 100 chests. Others opened 5000+ with no luck. The bears seemed hit or miss.


----------



## Xanarcah

Here are a couple oooold screenshots from last year, in case anyone was curious. I was apparently too excited about selling things to take any screenshots of the coli, though, cos I can't find anything. D: 

These were 621 pages back in my inbox. o:


----------



## Cadbberry

This NoN is gonna be awful for me XD my flash payer keeps crashing and makes it so i can't stay in the coli to long and I have to reset each time and I have no solid team yet


----------



## ssvv227

new girl and new accent *v* she even comes with a cute id (well i think it's cute)...#18880010





lately i've been a bit obsessed with nature and white dragons...


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> This NoN is gonna be awful for me XD my flash payer keeps crashing and makes it so i can't stay in the coli to long and I have to reset each time and I have no solid team yet



Can you use the coli on your phone or a tablet? For a looong time, I was completely unable to coli on my laptop, but my phone worked amazingly well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


>



Eeeeyyy you got Blooming Secrets! I'm still on the list for that one, I'm really excited about it! (My vault's not though) : D It's a really gorgeous skincent and it looks fantastic on your white Imp. o:


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Can you use the coli on your phone or a tablet? For a looong time, I was completely unable to coli on my laptop, but my phone worked amazingly well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeyyy you got Blooming Secrets! I'm still on the list for that one, I'm really excited about it! (My vault's not though) : D It's a really gorgeous skincent and it looks fantastic on your white Imp. o:



No it is way worse on my phone


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> No it is way worse on my phone



Aw saad. D:


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Aw saad. D:



Makes me so sad  I can just hope it works more later on


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Makes me so sad  I can just hope it works more later on



Does the coli safe mode work any better for you? 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1


----------



## Xanarcah

Double post because herp de derp internets.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cadbberry said:


> Makes me so sad  I can just hope it works more later on



Maybe try the wii u browser? For me it actually works quite well


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Does the coli safe mode work any better for you?
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum&safemode=1



Looks like it may work,we will see

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Maybe try the wii u browser? For me it actually works quite well



I dont have a wii U


----------



## FancyThat

ssvv227 said:


> new girl and new accent *v* she even comes with a cute id (well i think it's cute)...#18880010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lately i've been a bit obsessed with nature and white dragons...



Nice! Very pretty accents ^^. 

I've gone a bit crazy buying accents recently, so many good ones coming out right now.


----------



## roseflower

I`ll soon reach level 5 at Baldwin's Bubbling Brew, yay
And my only female Fae reached adulthood c;


----------



## Alienfish

yay more ref gems time to hunt old dergs again 

- - - Post Merge - - -






here we go... and changed the name yass


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Can't really do anything but feed breed and gather on fr now at work... like I can't bond with fams, or coliseum or any of the fairgrounds games...


----------



## Alienfish

that sucks :[ shame you jav to deal with that crap.. i wish someone told the tech guys it's messed up dude


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> that sucks :[ shame you jav to deal with that crap.. i wish someone told the tech guys it's messed up dude



We did but they tech people are the ones who did it and they can't get the old server back so until they put new ones I guess we're stuck for a bit...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> We did but they tech people are the ones who did it and they can't get the old server back so until they put new ones I guess we're stuck for a bit...



ahh :[ you wish they could fix that **** with browsers unless you are allowed to switch out that too...


----------



## Cadbberry

One of my spirals I just relisted finally sold for 8000, man that took a while


----------



## inkling

My new babes


Spoiler



BBCode:





BBCode:






- - - Post Merge - - -

okay im officially poor now!


----------



## brutalitea

I had 45,882 treasure after selling a few items on the AH... and then I bought 2 glasses from the MP for 8,500 treasure each.


Just got eight in a row wrong on Higher or Lower. WTH.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> I had 45,882 treasure after selling a few items on the AH... and then I bought 2 glasses from the MP for 8,500 treasure each.
> 
> 
> Just got eight in a row wrong on Higher or Lower. WTH.



Any money I get I instantly spend on apparel...


----------



## zeoli

So I got the lightning egg...and just got an ice egg today...I'm on a roll LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

lel gimme that rng luck yo but then my level is too high so i shouldn't have expectations...


----------



## FancyThat

One of my latest accent purchases, Christmas themed :3






I've also got a beautiful Hanukkah one on order.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> One of my latest accent purchases, Christmas themed :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got a beautiful Hanukkah one on order.



nice, grats. that accent would look so good on midnight/obs dergs imo


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> nice, grats. that accent would look so good on midnight/obs dergs imo



It does work well with dark colours, I switched out this dragons normal accent (usually the limited blue lullaby one by Akihiko) for this over Christmas.

I'll need to find a very dark male for the Hanukkah one.


----------



## Cadbberry

Baby grew up... I uh.... Selling it XD 
Colors are so messy in my opinion


----------



## inkling

I'm finally making progress in the coli. I started training yet a new team since I decided to randomly exalt one of my dragons from the other. And I caved and bought some gems so I could at least afford eliminates and ambushes. Anyways I got to level 13


----------



## Alienfish

Grats, I should totally make an old derg team sometime but I can't really flop around to 25 again ugh


----------



## Shirohibiki

Tae said:


> I had 45,882 treasure after selling a few items on the AH... and then I bought 2 glasses from the MP for 8,500 treasure each.
> 
> 
> Just got eight in a row wrong on Higher or Lower. WTH.



higher or lower works for you? i wonder what im doing wrong, haha


----------



## Peisinoe

At some point I had almost enough skinks through gathering to make the Conjoined one.

I refused to purchase the remaining 3 ingredients I needed. Yesterday and todays gathering was fruitfal..I was able to get them all!!!


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> Grats, I should totally make an old derg team sometime but I can't really flop around to 25 again ugh



thanks, im at  lvl 15 now! Its getting pretty tedious lol.

You should totally make an oldie team!


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> thanks, im at  lvl 15 now! Its getting pretty tedious lol.
> 
> You should totally make an oldie team!



yeah i kinda want to ditch my "new" battle dergs lmao i remember how f'cked it was training some up though cause i bought two of them at 25 so yah lol


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> At some point I had almost enough skinks through gathering to make the Conjoined one.
> 
> I refused to purchase the remaining 3 ingredients I needed. Yesterday and todays gathering was fruitfal..I was able to get them all!!!



congrats! on the other hand, i've gotten 2 skinks while hunting for like a week haha hopefully i'll get better luck soon- the skinks always sell really quickly for me.


----------



## Alienfish

omg those sneks are so cute i need to start brewing seriously again ;;


----------



## brutalitea

My fandragon Ranger is complete!






Bummed I had to spend so many gems just to have enough apparel slots.


----------



## Cadbberry

Three new babies


----------



## Alienfish

nice babs yo  i should totally save for stones but smh looking at old dergs is way more fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -






send halp pls


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> Three new babies



nice! The middle one is really pretty


----------



## Alienfish

i like the first sd one, it's cool  oh well time to grind for money again ahaha totes worth 300k t for that old fae though


----------



## brutalitea

Moko said:


> nice babs yo  i should totally save for stones but smh looking at old dergs is way more fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send halp pls



Wow, that offspring list...

EDIT:

*slams fist on table*

LOOK AT THIS ADORABLE BABY I BOUGHT 






MY LAIR IS FULL NOW BUT LOOK AT THE CUTE!

(I needed a dragon with water eyes haha)


----------



## Xanarcah

NEW REG WINDOW TOMORROW







Talk about short notice. o: Right before NoN, too, I hope the site can handle it.


----------



## Peisinoe

68 fodder to train and sell D:


----------



## Alienfish

Gonna be off for most of today and tomorrow since I'm going to grandma and then I jav to study but if anyone wants to refer me (and buy gems ) I'm HippieTurt


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> NEW REG WINDOW TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about short notice. o: Right before NoN, too, I hope the site can handle it.



And I have nothing to give out , damn wish I'd had more notice to buy donations for welcome packs.

Big update on the 17th as well, interesting.


----------



## Peisinoe

live update yaaas

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> And I have nothing to give out , damn wish I'd had more notice to buy donations for welcome packs.
> 
> Big update on the 17th as well, interesting.



Oh well in regards to the server upgrade. Xhaztol already said its just server upgrade. Nothing new will come out during that time.


----------



## FancyThat

New accent the other day, I love bird accents ^^








Peisinoe said:


> live update yaaas
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well in regards to the server upgrade. Xhaztol already said its just server upgrade. Nothing new will come out during that time.



Ahh I see.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> New accent the other day, I love bird accents ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I see.



I really wanted that accent! But I need to save gemssss

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1670382/2 
Xhaztols comment ^^


also i caved and put myself on pinglist for the accent lol

- - - Post Merge - - -







yaaas


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> I really wanted that accent! But I need to save gemssss
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1670382/2
> Xhaztols comment ^^
> 
> 
> also i caved and put myself on pinglist for the accent lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaaas



Nice , and I hope you manage to get the accent ^^, it's around until the 29th I think before it's retired so you have a few weeks :3.


----------



## Rasha

well, other than colours and patterns I don't know what makes a dragon good or not.
anyway, these are my latest additions, I sold some of the old ones:


----------



## inkling

^we're both water! I just added you  im cloudhoney


----------



## Rasha

inkling said:


> ^we're both water! I just added you  im cloudhoney



yay thank you!! yep, water's the best!


----------



## Peisinoe

AS always Newbies who are interested in maximizing profits during someone elses dom;; are welcome to join the Newbie Skype chat!

I've made 800k already today~


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> AS always Newbies who are interested in maximizing profits during someone elses dom;; are welcome to join the Newbie Skype chat!
> 
> I've made 800k already today~



Jealous. D: 

I want to be home so I can make money toooo


----------



## Xanarcah

Mobile double post


----------



## cinny

Peisinoe said:


> AS always Newbies who are interested in maximizing profits during someone elses dom;; are welcome to join the Newbie Skype chat!
> 
> I've made 800k already today~


800k?! ;A; tell me your secrets.
& I would love to join the newbie skype chat


----------



## Peisinoe

cinny said:


> 800k?! ;A; tell me your secrets.
> & I would love to join the newbie skype chat





What's your skype? Or you can add me Stinaxsays!


----------



## inkling

Peisinoe said:


> AS always Newbies who are interested in maximizing profits during someone elses dom;; are welcome to join the Newbie Skype chat!
> 
> I've made 800k already today~



omg 800k!?
Well, I hope to join in the future. I'm too lazy to skype and haven't done it in awhile. 
I only got my team to lvl 25 earlier this morning  and my profit has been maybe 20kish? Lol. Its been fun though! Evene though I wasn' really prepared but whatevs.


----------



## Rasha

Peisinoe said:


> What's your skype? Or you can add me Stinaxsays!



I need da money! I'll pm you my skype usename on line, please add me
thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Xanarcah

Yay, looks like lots of people joining! : D

I'll be home in a few hours to say hi to you all on Skype ~


----------



## cinny

Peisinoe said:


> What's your skype? Or you can add me Stinaxsays!


Added you! 



Xanarcah said:


> Yay, looks like lots of people joining! : D
> 
> I'll be home in a few hours to say hi to you all on Skype ~



Ohohoho you are in it?! 
Yayay! <3 can't wait to get some tips and make moolah $$$.


----------



## Xanarcah

cinny said:


> Ohohoho you are in it?!
> Yayay! <3 can't wait to get some tips and make moolah $$$.



Yep! Stina and I started it. : D come chat with us, learn to make many money. xD

Skype is a lot easier for sharing tips and tricks and answering/asking questions since it's in real time (as opposed to delayed forum time). Great for alerting people to time sensitive opportunities and whatnot.


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> What's your skype? Or you can add me Stinaxsays!



I added you. Just because I can.


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling level 5s for 17k 19k each. Bless Dom battles.


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> I added you. Just because I can.



were you cameron?


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale


----------



## FancyThat

Gorgeous new accent arrived today, so happy with it


----------



## Alienfish

woo feel free to add/refer me as well (HippieTurt)

also thanks for reminding me i need to fix my skype meh it's been ****ing again


----------



## Kiikay

FancyThat said:


> Gorgeous new accent arrived today, so happy with it



OMG I WANT THISSSS WHEREEEEEE?? Hydrangeas are my fave flowers T.T


----------



## FancyThat

Kiikay said:


> OMG I WANT THISSSS WHEREEEEEE?? Hydrangeas are my fave flowers T.T



Here  http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1580618

They do a version without the moon too.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey I'm trying to make some lair space so I'm selling and giving away some dergs (to non exalt homes)
Anyone interested?

Male Spiral (free)





Male Coatl (free)





Male Imperial (25k treasure)


----------



## cheezyfries

i ordered an accent from spikulec, so excited  i got the female imp one, it looks nice on two of mine so it'll be hard to decide which one i like best!


----------



## FancyThat

cheezyfries said:


> i ordered an accent from spikulec, so excited  i got the female imp one, it looks nice on two of mine so it'll be hard to decide which one i like best!



Nice , I think I saw that it's the one that looks like ice?


----------



## cheezyfries

FancyThat said:


> Nice , I think I saw that it's the one that looks like ice?



yes, winter rebirth! sent the payment over, excited to buy my first accent!


----------



## cIementine

I signed up; reg period.
someone explain stuff to me.


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> I signed up; reg period.
> someone explain stuff to me.



same here. I'd love it if someone could help explain also


----------



## Alienfish

gingerbread said:


> same here. I'd love it if someone could help explain also



 you joined? cool!

sadly im kinda ****ty at explaning too detailed but basically you feed, breed, train your dragons.. you can sell in the auction house and also buy apparels, familiars etc. there or in the marketplace.

fight in the coliseum for stuff to keep or sell

do you daily "gather items" round


----------



## FancyThat

cheezyfries said:


> yes, winter rebirth! sent the payment over, excited to buy my first accent!



Yay it is exciting, accents are so addictive .



pumpkins said:


> I signed up; reg period.
> someone explain stuff to me.





gingerbread said:


> same here. I'd love it if someone could help explain also



Welcome to FR , if you go page 2 of this thread there's some useful info on the site.


----------



## inkling

FancyThat said:


> Yay it is exciting, accents are so addictive .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to FR , if you go page 2 of this thread there's some useful info on the site.



Oh, wow I didn't even know about those links! I'm so silly.

Welcome everybody! I joined in the last reg window and I'm pretty much addicted now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Does anyone know the exchange rate for gems to tbt? ^^;;;


----------



## cheezyfries

chocolatte said:


> Does anyone know the exchange rate for gems to tbt? ^^;;;



last i checked it was 30 gems to 100 tbt but i doubt it's that high due to the increase in treasure to tbt.


----------



## Xanarcah

chocolatte said:


> Does anyone know the exchange rate for gems to tbt? ^^;;;



Treasure to TBT is like 30k = 100TBT

So if the gem rate is 1:680, then that would make the gem:TBT rate like 44 gems = 100TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> I signed up; reg period.
> someone explain stuff to me.





gingerbread said:


> same here. I'd love it if someone could help explain also



FR is a pretty expansive game and explaining all the intricacies might take hours. Have you got questions about things in the game instead? 


Otherwise, it's a game where you buy, breed, train, dress up, and sell dragons. You can train a team for the coliseum, apparel and accents/skins to buy to decorate your dragons with, and festivals/events every month to participate in.


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg Stina, I don't even wanna know how much cash you're making during this dom. Makes me regret not buying more lair space, LOL.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

- REGISTRATION WINDOW OPEN -​


----------



## Cadbberry

Random one day registration time


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> were you cameron?




Yep.

Finally got rid of my 6 fodder. Low prices but they were untrained so whatever.

EDIT: Just noticed the board flipped from last time I checked ~9 hours ago. Fire's on top. I kinda want Ice to win though...


----------



## tearypastel

been waiting for a registration window, and i finally got in! i'm seeing that this website is similar to MyCena Cave, which i have been on for a while, so it'll be easy to figure out thank god


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Treasure to TBT is like 30k = 100TBT
> 
> So if the gem rate is 1:680, then that would make the gem:TBT rate like 44 gems = 100TBT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FR is a pretty expansive game and explaining all the intricacies might take hours. Have you got questions about things in the game instead?
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it's a game where you buy, breed, train, dress up, and sell dragons. You can train a team for the coliseum, apparel and accents/skins to buy to decorate your dragons with, and festivals/events every month to participate in.




Thanks for the ratio haha I'll be going by that :3


----------



## Xanarcah

tearypastel said:


> been waiting for a registration window, and i finally got in! i'm seeing that this website is similar to MyCena Cave, which i have been on for a while, so it'll be easy to figure out thank god



Welcome to Flight Rising! If you've got any questions, feel free to post!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> Thanks for the ratio haha I'll be going by that :3


No problem!

Here's where I used up most of my TBT: 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Rising-Treasure-&#9827;-Selling-Collectibles

Looks like she's low on stock right now. It's probably also easier to buy treasure with TBT and then trade it for gems ingame.


----------



## cheezyfries

so i was sniping on the AH and found this girl for 6.9k treasure... and then i looked at her more closely.






she's a 7 digit imp (born very late 2013), has an ambush and rally and a few other stones, and is level 11. she's also XXY, so if anyone wants her please let me know! idk how much she'd go for, i don't have a use for her but i cannot exalt her haha. thanks!


----------



## Xanarcah

One of my top three favorite accent artists is requiring 105 levels to purchase her new limited time accent.

I NEED IT

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1233378/216
Last post on the page


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> One of my top three favorite accent artists is requiring 105 levels to purchase her new limited time accent.
> 
> I NEED IT
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1233378/216
> Last post on the page



It is so nice, I really like that artist I have a few of their accents.


----------



## Alienfish

have fun 

training old dergs level 15+ how i hate it


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> One of my top three favorite accent artists is requiring 105 levels to purchase her new limited time accent.
> 
> I NEED IT
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1233378/216
> Last post on the page



Omg, thanks for posting this. 8)))))))))


----------



## Alienfish

eh alright accent i doubt i would waste on it tbh...oh well each to their own :]


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> It is so nice, I really like that artist I have a few of their accents.



Yesssss, her accents are so elegant. I have a couple, for Imps, but I can't pass up the opportunity for a limited one by her. Gonna try to level her an army after work today. Trying to figure out a good level for each dragon that's optional for time vs cost.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Omg, thanks for posting this. 8)))))))))



Gotta share the love for pretty accents. : D I need company in accent hell.


----------



## Alienfish

thank god for gems eliminate prices have gone up


----------



## inkling

cheezyfries said:


> so i was sniping on the AH and found this girl for 6.9k treasure... and then i looked at her more closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's a 7 digit imp (born very late 2013), has an ambush and rally and a few other stones, and is level 11. she's also XXY, so if anyone wants her please let me know! idk how much she'd go for, i don't have a use for her but i cannot exalt her haha. thanks!


wow, that's a super lucky find!


----------



## cheezyfries

inkling said:


> wow, that's a super lucky find!



thank you! i'm looking to give her away to a new home though, i just don't know how much it should be.


----------



## inkling

cheezyfries said:


> thank you! i'm looking to give her away to a new home though, i just don't know how much it should be.



I have no clue about prices, lol. Good luck selling her! Its prob going to be a lil  dangerous this week..

Earlier I found my 2nd egg in the coli. I'm thinking maybe I'll hatch it new years day or something. Opinions?


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Yesssss, her accents are so elegant. I have a couple, for Imps, but I can't pass up the opportunity for a limited one by her. Gonna try to level her an army after work today. Trying to figure out a good level for each dragon that's optional for time vs cost.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta share the love for pretty accents. : D I need company in accent hell.



I understand, limited accents are awesome especially by really amazing artists like Silviya ^^.

Two of my favourite accent makers, Akihiko and epitizer don't seem to be active anymore (really hope everything is ok, and that they come back) I miss them.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I understand, limited accents are awesome especially by really amazing artists like Silviya ^^.
> 
> Two of my favourite accent makers, Akihiko and epitizer don't seem to be active anymore (really hope everything is ok, and that they come back) I miss them.



Saadd, I really liked Akihiko's work. D: Eisen's vanished again too, back in October. Let's hope they all come back soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> I have no clue about prices, lol. Good luck selling her! Its prob going to be a lil  dangerous this week..
> 
> Earlier I found my 2nd egg in the coli. I'm thinking maybe I'll hatch it new years day or something. Opinions?



Hatching for new years could be fun. : D a lot of people hatch for big dates like that. 

They're releasing new colors for the color wheel soon, so that's what I'm saving my eggs for.


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Saadd, I really liked Akihiko's work. D: Eisen's vanished again too, back in October. Let's hope they all come back soon.



I know they were very talented, and I really like bird and realistic accents which they excelled at. I had a chibi coatl artwork by them as well.

Oh no, that is a shame, yes I hope so soon. 

I'm also saving my eggs for the colour wheel change, maybe they'll bring that in just after NotN.


----------



## Alienfish

"soon" as in releasing smt iv for europe lmao. (which took em years).


----------



## cinny

cheezyfries said:


> so i was sniping on the AH and found this girl for 6.9k treasure... and then i looked at her more closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's a 7 digit imp (born very late 2013), has an ambush and rally and a few other stones, and is level 11. she's also XXY, so if anyone wants her please let me know! idk how much she'd go for, i don't have a use for her but i cannot exalt her haha. thanks!



Oohoho!! I'm interested in her if she is still available! 
I currently have 20k t ;; Soz for being mia in the skype group though~ On a short trip in Cali and coming back tomorrow *^*


----------



## Alienfish

oh well going alright levelling up, but 15-20 is just ugh.


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> so i was sniping on the AH and found this girl for 6.9k treasure... and then i looked at her more closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's a 7 digit imp (born very late 2013), has an ambush and rally and a few other stones, and is level 11. she's also XXY, so if anyone wants her please let me know! idk how much she'd go for, i don't have a use for her but i cannot exalt her haha. thanks!



I SO want her ugggghhhh lucky find


----------



## cheezyfries

cinny said:


> Oohoho!! I'm interested in her if she is still available!
> I currently have 20k t ;; Soz for being mia in the skype group though~ On a short trip in Cali and coming back tomorrow *^*



she is! i'm currently asking others what her price range would be because i looked at the old dragons collectors and they said something about low seven digit imps being worth something? i'm not exactly sure, but i'll definitely get back to you!


----------



## Xanarcah

Gonna jump in on the leveled dragon bandwagon too ~

The other day I picked up a few dragons level 13-16, most have ambush and eliminate already, all well as three might fragments. Definitely interested in selling them cheaper than the cost of their stones and training. I'll get screenshots of their stones when I get home.


----------



## inkling

I wonder how long it will take for the new color wheel to be released though. I hope I can find another one this month. I'm so happy. My first was an earth egg which I hatched right away by I was so excited to get my first egg. And this one is a water egg which is pretty cool.


----------



## Heyden

Can someone tell me when the next festival is?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haydenn said:


> Can someone tell me when the next festival is?



If you dont consider Night of the Nocturne which is on Thursday or next week then the Ice flight is in January on the last week of the month


----------



## brutalitea

Unbred 6 digit up for auction here

Auction ends: Wednesday Dec 16th at 2100 FR time (9pm pacific)


----------



## Alienfish

shizz nice guardian man 

tfw when you have to waste a day for getting bugs lol.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I don't know if anyone finds this useful but just in case people wanted to know, I've been buying FR treasure for 35k-40k per 100 tbt.
Lately for me, it's been 40k per 100 tbt though as there have been like 3 or 4 people who offered that value for me.


----------



## Kiikay

lol, i finally got an accent for the dragon stina got me so long ago


----------



## Alienfish

Kiikay said:


> lol, i finally got an accent for the dragon stina got me so long ago



ayy nice derg yo im saving up for old guys again haha


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kiikay said:


> lol, i finally got an accent for the dragon stina got me so long ago



Omg he looks beautiful ah it really suits him. XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> I don't know if anyone finds this useful but just in case people wanted to know, I've been buying FR treasure for 35k-40k per 100 tbt.
> Lately for me, it's been 40k per 100 tbt though as there have been like 3 or 4 people who offered that value for me.



That is really useful to know, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> lol, i finally got an accent for the dragon stina got me so long ago



That accent is a perfect fit, nice choice. o:


----------



## Cadbberry

I bought him to resell but he is so pretty


----------



## PrayingMantis10

LethalLulu bumped it up to 35k to 100tbt and I am the guilty party that initially bumped it to 40k. I thought the old rate of 15k was way too low. It's much easier making that kind of money on FR than here.


----------



## Cheremtasy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> LethalLulu bumped it up to 35k to 100tbt and I am the guilty party that initially bumped it to 40k. I thought the old rate of 15k was way too low. It's much easier making that kind of money on FR than here.



Yeah thanks again. :3
You're right though it's a lot easier to make treasure on FR than make TBT on here. I haven't made tbt in so long tbh and I need to make more. XD


----------



## Alienfish

PrayingMantis10 said:


> LethalLulu bumped it up to 35k to 100tbt and I am the guilty party that initially bumped it to 40k. I thought the old rate of 15k was way too low. It's much easier making that kind of money on FR than here.



depends on active you are. not that i complain but still.


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> Yeah thanks again. :3
> You're right though it's a lot easier to make treasure on FR than make TBT on here. I haven't made tbt in so long tbh and I need to make more. XD



Trust me I haven't made tbt in AGES and I have so many shops.... I thought about selling FR treasure but I think the rates are a little janky


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> Trust me I haven't made tbt in AGES and I have so many shops.... I thought about selling FR treasure but I think the rates are a little janky



Ikr!! It's hard to get unless you enter giveaways, have stuff to sell or just post a **** ton. On FR you can easily get treasure in less than an hour by playing fairground games


----------



## Alienfish

Ya, I mostly grind coli though cause the games are a bit slow to me :3


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> Ya, I mostly grind coli though cause the games are a bit slow to me :3



Yeah I'll grind in the coli as well, but not often because I get impatient xD


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Yeah I'll grind in the coli as well, but not often because I get impatient xD



XD well i get impatient with the fair games so we're even then


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> XD well i get impatient with the fair games so we're even then



Haha true. XD
I need to train in the coli again though to level up like 2-3 dragons to level 25 rip me. XD
I also need eliminates but they're so expensive. ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Haha true. XD
> I need to train in the coli again though to level up like 2-3 dragons to level 25 rip me. XD
> I also need eliminates but they're so expensive. ;A;



I know right had to buy one with gems :F

Thinking of making and old derg team but tbh training them up.. ughhhh no


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> I know right had to buy one with gems :F
> 
> Thinking of making and old derg team but tbh training them up.. ughhhh no



Ah you did I? That sucks 
I've been blowing all my gems on apparel slots... Rip me xD
I promised myself I wouldn't do that oops.
And oh haha I don't care for old dragons, I just want pretty dragons and I want to breed a lot. 
Good luck though if you decide to do it.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i think it was that i mean no not paying like 100k for that ****

hah XD and thanks


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know how to set up a dragon auction? i don't really know how they work on FR and they seem kinda complicated. i want to auction off the imp i was talking about earlier- people in the lightning forums were saying that i should auction her and see how it goes. they were saying to start bidding at 400k treasure which seems like a lot so i'm not really sure about that. i also don't know if i should give scrys for the dragon, etc. if anyone could help, that'd be great. thank you!

here's the girl i'm auctioning!


----------



## Alienfish

well it is kinda old so idk start a bit lower and see where it goes i guess?

i guess if you want to scry as well? looks rly nice with those genes though and pleg eyes


----------



## DreadSpecialist

think im going to start a leveling service > . >
how much should i charge for fully states and stoned dragons in 2-3 days?


----------



## gingerbread

just got this gorgeous dragon (derg? completely new to the vocab and stuff lol) 







also, could someone introduce me to levelling the stats of a dragon? I don't understand how, thank you!

also another question. How do you tell how much your dragons need feeding? >.>' no ideaaa


----------



## Frances-Simoun

OKAY SO I JUST RECEIVED THE PREVIEWS FOR MY CUSTOM PRIDE ACCENT FOR MY PRIDEFUL NOCS. DYING RIGHT NOW.

http://sta.sh/21ne90b532x6


----------



## Kiikay

you guys show me your most fave ... snapper ~ cause i luv snappers and i want to see everyones'


----------



## inkling

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know how to set up a dragon auction? i don't really know how they work on FR and they seem kinda complicated. i want to auction off the imp i was talking about earlier- people in the lightning forums were saying that i should auction her and see how it goes. they were saying to start bidding at 400k treasure which seems like a lot so i'm not really sure about that. i also don't know if i should give scrys for the dragon, etc. if anyone could help, that'd be great. thank you!
> 
> here's the girl i'm auctioning!



Hey I'm not sure if this is helpful or not but I found this thread which is a guide to auctions:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1330237


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> think im going to start a leveling service > . >
> how much should i charge for fully states and stoned dragons in 2-3 days?



Price depends on stones? I was paying 300k for training to level 25 in like 24 hours, with free scratch, reflect, eliminate, rally, berserker x3, and ambush x2 included in the price. Maybe like 250k if you offer fewer stones or take more time?

Also, I will legit throw money at you to level dragons for me. Or items, I'd be able to afford more leveling if I could pay with items. I have a ton more dragons I want leveled into an army, but there are very few people I want to trust with like, 5 digits and triple gened g1s and stuff like that. 

(You should totally hit me up if you start a leveling service)


----------



## Xanarcah

gingerbread said:


> also, could someone introduce me to levelling the stats of a dragon? I don't understand how, thank you!
> 
> also another question. How do you tell how much your dragons need feeding? >.>' no ideaaa



When you gain levels in the Coliseum, your dragons get more stat points to spend. You have to allot them manually. Here are the two most popular guides to leveling/statting dragons for Coliseum use:

Kiena's Guide
Culex's Guide

Dragons lose 1 energy point every 8 hours. It takes 1 food point to replenish 1 energy. If you hover over your dragons' pictures in your lair, you'll be able to see what their diets consist of. Some dragons only eat certain food types.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> OKAY SO I JUST RECEIVED THE PREVIEWS FOR MY CUSTOM PRIDE ACCENT FOR MY PRIDEFUL NOCS. DYING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> http://sta.sh/21ne90b532x6



YESSSS 

Great match on those! Gooooo for iiitttt!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> you guys show me your most fave ... snapper ~ cause i luv snappers and i want to see everyones'



This is not my dragon, but loooookk


----------



## lucitine

Omg, that is a FANTASTIC snapper!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> This is not my dragon, but loooookk


Wow this is now my favourite snapper<3 I actually don?t have any snapper or mirror in my lair c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Got a new girl for 18k T, she is so pretty


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo after doing that thing with the food I made 200k in a week or so. Too bad people go from 40k to 12k so I have to do 11k

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kiikay said:


> you guys show me your most fave ... snapper ~ cause i luv snappers and i want to see everyones'



Used to be a cookie dragon but I dint know what it is now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Had some pretty tox babes if anybody is interested: (Looking for like 10-15k each)














Also got these pearlies, just looking for like 5k each on these:


----------



## zeoli

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Had some pretty tox babes if anybody is interested: (Looking for like 10-15k each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got these pearlies, just looking for like 5k each on these:



Sent a CR for the first one


----------



## Peisinoe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Soo after doing that thing with the food I made 200k in a week or so. Too bad people go from 40k to 12k so I have to do 11k
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be a cookie dragon but I dint know what it is now




I never underprice my food. Even if someone else has one lower. It'll always sell. Steady @ 20k/25k/30k for 4/5/6 point full stacks.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I have a tundra pair ready to breed but I want their hatchlings to hatch on Christmas, not sure what day I should start breeding though since I'm way too lazy to figure it out pff

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Got a new girl for 18k T, she is so pretty



Ah Cad she's gorgeous! I got a gold Pearlcatcher a couple of days ago haha... I have to stop buying dragons. ;-;


----------



## FancyThat

Cadbberry said:


> Got a new girl for 18k T, she is so pretty



She's gorgeous ^^, beautiful colours.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Soo after doing that thing with the food I made 200k in a week or so. Too bad people go from 40k to 12k so I have to do 11k
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be a cookie dragon but I dint know what it is now



That's one of the best snappers I've seen, love it .


----------



## gingerbread

Not to sound daft, but i've seen quite a few hatcheries and what is/does a pinglist do for them? I understand what pinging is, but why is there a pinglist in a hatchery/what happens?

is it like to ping users when dragons have hatched? >.>


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> I have a tundra pair ready to breed but I want their hatchlings to hatch on Christmas, not sure what day I should start breeding though since I'm way too lazy to figure it out pff


Breed them now and just let their nest sit on "ready to hatch" until the date you need. Nothing will happen to it no matter how long you let them sit for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gingerbread said:


> Not to sound daft, but i've seen quite a few hatcheries and what is/does a pinglist do for them? I understand what pinging is, but why is there a pinglist in a hatchery/what happens?
> 
> is it like to ping users when dragons have hatched? >.>



Yeah, pretty much. Sometimes nests won't be ready for over a month, and most people will have forgotten about them by then. By putting yourself on a pinglist, it's like showing your interest and asking for a reminder much closer/on the date.


----------



## rosabelle

Kiikay said:


> you guys show me your most fave ... snapper ~ cause i luv snappers and i want to see everyones'



My colorful birthday baby:





This future snipsnap (she's still a tundra so I put in her preview anyway hehe) that I am sooo tempted to buy a breed change scroll for right now ;u;





---

Also, I came home today and adult fodder are at 14-15kT now??? Damn 8)


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Breed them now and just let their nest sit on "ready to hatch" until the date you need. Nothing will happen to it no matter how long you let them sit for.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much. Sometimes nests won't be ready for over a month, and most people will have forgotten about them by then. By putting yourself on a pinglist, it's like showing your interest and asking for a reminder much closer/on the date.




Oh okay thank you very much! I feel like I ask really stupid questions sometimes haha.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Oh okay thank you very much! I feel like I ask really stupid questions sometimes haha.



Nah, ask everything! It's not a stupid question. : D I had no idea what pinging was or how it worked when I first started. This is one of the reasons why I only got one free newbie dragon when I started and it was like 3 days into playing before I asked.


----------



## Alienfish

mm training dergs how fun.. good thing i can listen to music in the meanwhile ahah


----------



## gingerbread

what are the rates for fr treasure and gems to tbt? o:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, ask everything! It's not a stupid question. : D I had no idea what pinging was or how it worked when I first started. This is one of the reasons why I only got one free newbie dragon when I started and it was like 3 days into playing before I asked.



Ah omg that sucks, Fortunately for me I figured it out so I have some really nice dergs. ^^
I'm still very noob though lol.

Also guys for this guy what other apparel would suit him? I'm willing to change his whole look, but also looking for something for his wings...


----------



## Alienfish

put something green on the wings tbh too much white


----------



## Cheremtasy

gingerbread said:


> what are the rates for fr treasure and gems to tbt? o:



I e been buying treasure for 35-40k per 100 tbt and 44 gems per 100 tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> put something green on the wings tbh too much white



Yeah that's what i want, but I can't find any good green apparel


----------



## Alienfish

those feather skull things would look good tbh


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> those feather skull things would look good tbh



Yeah they do but they would look odd with the armor. I just bought some wing wraps lol


----------



## rosabelle

Botari1999 said:


> Ah omg that sucks, Fortunately for me I figured it out so I have some really nice dergs. ^^
> I'm still very noob though lol.
> 
> Also guys for this guy what other apparel would suit him? I'm willing to change his whole look, but also looking for something for his wings...



Celadon wing silks, venomscale wing guard or lemongrass feathered wings?  (although the greens don't match though but I thought I'd suggest anyway) but yea, the birdskull wingpiece works too! 

He looks great btw~


----------



## Cadbberry

Got another new one for 6999, she is so cute


----------



## inkling

rosabelle said:


> My colorful birthday baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This future snipsnap (she's still a tundra so I put in her preview anyway hehe) that I am sooo tempted to buy a breed change scroll for right now ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, I came home today and adult fodder are at 14-15kT now??? Damn 8)




OMG those are so cute! I'm super jealous. a birthday derg is such a good idea!
And ya, the AH is impossible at the moment. The last few times I've seen a low adult (like 8-9ktish) I've been too slow to snipe it up


----------



## Alienfish

snapper you say? :'D






here's on of my old snap dergs


----------



## Peisinoe

I've made 4 mill since Sunday : D


----------



## Cheremtasy

rosabelle said:


> Celadon wing silks, venomscale wing guard or lemongrass feathered wings?  (although the greens don't match though but I thought I'd suggest anyway) but yea, the birdskull wingpiece works too!
> 
> He looks great btw~



Yeah I thought of those except for the feathered wings (not a fan of how they look on the dragons) but thanks!
Il just going to stick with that he has for now. I also thought of the copper steam punk wings and tried them but idk, I feel like it looks out of place?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> I've made 4 mill since Sunday : D



What the hell how do you even make that much ;;


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> What the hell how do you even make that much ;;


Selling leveled fodder to flights battling for Dom. Buy for 10-15k, train, sell for 20k+.

I'm sitting on an extra 2.5m thanks to the battle. Taking it slow so as to not get coli burnout.


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> I've made 4 mill since Sunday : D



the *** ;; wish i had your patience tbh...


----------



## ACNLover10

What's the hype with Flight Rising?


----------



## Cadbberry

I can't stop buying dragons ;3; someone help me


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> I can't stop buying dragons ;3; someone help me


same with me. Im super poor now. my excuse is im overflowing with familiars and not enough dergs.











also i have 3 nests available in case anybody wants to rent them out!


----------



## Alienfish

lel im glad old dergs are a bit expensive cause i jav to save up tbh


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Selling leveled fodder to flights battling for Dom. Buy for 10-15k, train, sell for 20k+.
> 
> I'm sitting on an extra 2.5m thanks to the battle. Taking it slow so as to not get coli burnout.



Wait sorry I'm being all stupid again, what are leveled fodders? And what do you buy for 10-15k and sell for 20k? God I think I basically didn't understand anything you said, I feel really dumb haha oh man I'm sorry. ;v;"


----------



## Alienfish

it's when you level up random poop dergs and sell them  you get more money from exalting i guess if it's high enough level.


----------



## Xanarcah

ACNLover10 said:


> What's the hype with Flight Rising?



It's a pretty addictive pet site. You can battle, dress up, create story/lore, breed, and sell dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> It's a pretty addictive pet site. You can battle, dress up, create story/lore, breed, and sell dragons.



?ndeed been playing for like half a year now and it's still as awesome <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Wait sorry I'm being all stupid again, what are leveled fodders? And what do you buy for 10-15k and sell for 20k? God I think I basically didn't understand anything you said, I feel really dumb haha oh man I'm sorry. ;v;"



Fodder is a term for any dragon you don't want. Adults are selling for like 15k minimum in the AH right now.  Any adult, even the really ugly ones.

Dragons are worth points based on their level, so the higher the level, the higher people will buy it for. Right now there's a big battle going on, so both flights are desperate to get as many points as possible, so they're paying incredible amounts for dragons that are already trained a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ?ndeed been playing for like half a year now and it's still as awesome <3



Yesssss always something new to get into working towards or achieving. It's a giant sandbox game where you can do more or less anything you want with your lair.


----------



## Alienfish

ikr and i love my lair even more with my old derg buds  even if training them can suck goats but.. ya xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Next step: geneing them up and giving them apparel ~


----------



## Alienfish

Nah I kinda like em basic tbh and I don't really want to waste too much money on that, better save up for more oldies  imo


----------



## gnoixaim

I just recieved the dom special skin, ahhhhh. Thanks for linking it Xan. I'm so tempted to get another one!


----------



## Cadbberry

Is it under sudden maintenance or did I just no check the update stuff


----------



## zeoli

Cadbberry said:


> Is it under sudden maintenance or did I just no check the update stuff



They're doing stuff with the server I think?


----------



## Cadbberry

Oliy said:


> They're doing stuff with the server I think?



Yeah I looked into it 4 hour serviceing, wonder if the new color wheel is getting added for something


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I just recieved the dom special skin, ahhhhh. Thanks for linking it Xan. I'm so tempted to get another one!



YESSSSSS I JUST GOT MINE TOOOO

I'm similarly tempted to go did a second. XD; I told myself that if my fodder didn't sell, I'd train them two levels higher and turn in another 15 to Silviya.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Yeah I looked into it 4 hour serviceing, wonder if the new color wheel is getting added for something



It's a hardware upgrade, probably to help the site survive NoN this year. 

I wouldn't say no to having the colors come out though. I've been just itching to scatter some if my dragons...


----------



## rosabelle

FR is back up if anyone was waiting for it  I think they fed everyone's dragons? at least I don't have to feed all this fodder lol


----------



## roseflower

rosabelle said:


> FR is back up if anyone was waiting for it  I think they fed everyone's dragons? at least I don't have to feed all this fodder lol



Yay it?s back, ah my dragons eat so many insects, now I wish I didn?t feed them earlier today c;

How many new colours will be added to the new colour wheel?


----------



## rosabelle

roseflower said:


> Yay it?s back, ah my dragons eat so many insects, now I wish I didn?t feed them earlier today c;
> 
> How many new colours will be added to the new colour wheel?



I think 110 colors? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Cheremtasy

roseflower said:


> Yay it?s back, ah my dragons eat so many insects, now I wish I didn?t feed them earlier today c;
> 
> How many new colours will be added to the new colour wheel?



Omg mine eat a lot of insects too haha


----------



## roseflower

Botari1999 said:


> Omg mine eat a lot of insects too haha



Yeah I have 8 Faes, they`re crazy for insects, and my Spirals...haha c;
And I only have a total of 30 dragons currently.


----------



## Cheremtasy

roseflower said:


> Yeah I have 8 Faes, they`re crazy for insects, and my Spirals...haha c;
> And I only have a total of 30 dragons currently.



Oh really? How long have you been on FR? XD



Also guys this is what he looks like now. I removed the banner too since it covered his arms and I wanted them to be visible... I hope he looks better now.


----------



## roseflower

Botari1999 said:


> Oh really? How long have you been on FR? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys this is what he looks like now. I removed the banner too since it covered his arms and I wanted them to be visible... I hope he looks better now.



I just joined last month, on the 19th, I?m still a newbie haha ^^
He looks great, I really like the colours here!


----------



## Cheremtasy

roseflower said:


> I just joined last month, on the 19th, I?m still a newbie haha ^^
> He looks great, I really like the colours here!



Aha omg same tbh lol. XD
There's still a lot I need to learn haha.
And thank you! I like his appearance now too. I want to train him over the holidays, probably make him a mire build maybe... Idk


----------



## VioletPrincess

I always keep my insect stores empty. I feed my other dragons first then add a little bit of insects to feed my faes. Skydancers will eat plants too. So I save my insect stocks. Seafood is what kills me. Hungry Coatls.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Aha omg same tbh lol. XD
> There's still a lot I need to learn haha.
> And thank you! I like his appearance now too. I want to train him over the holidays, probably make him a mire build maybe... Idk



You might want to choose an Arcane dragon to be your Mire build instead, Arcane have the most resistance to the elemental attackers in the Mire.


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> Omg mine eat a lot of insects too haha



Mine are eating up all my meat ;3;


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> You might want to choose an Arcane dragon to be your Mire build instead, Arcane have the most resistance to the elemental attackers in the Mire.



Ah, so it is better to train an Arcane dragon for the coli then?


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Ah, so it is better to train an Arcane dragon for the coli then?



Well, specifically the "Train two fodder with one dragon" build it is. It's a very very specialized build made for the Mire. 

If you're just generally training a glass cannon build dragon to train one fodder at a time or just farm in the coli for loot drops, then the element matters a lot less.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am selling everything on this last page http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405&page=3 If you want something let me know because it is all gonna go in to the AH and I would rather CR it


----------



## brutalitea

I don't have the patience to spend hours in the Coli to make millions with fodder. I get bored of it after less than a minute, even if I have a movie/show or music to distract me.

I rechecked that 6 digit unbred Guardian auction and the person who bought the dragon deleted the lore from the dragon's bio. It wasn't me selling the dragon but it still made me sad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really hope we get the colors or something neat tonight since the maintenance happened... cause the next maintenance is to prep for NON so what were they prepping for this time hmmm? I like that they fed everyone, that's nice since my demons devour so much dang seafood.


----------



## Cadbberry

Is anyone willing to train three dragons to lvl 25? I can pay a small bit (only got 100k T so far) or give baby dragons


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really hope we get the colors or something neat tonight since the maintenance happened... cause the next maintenance is to prep for NON so what were they prepping for this time hmmm? I like that they fed everyone, that's nice since my demons devour so much dang seafood.



yeah mine is meat and bugs atm aha ;;

oh well got some ref gems so time to hunt down moar old dergs

- - - Post Merge - - -






aww yiss


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> You might want to choose an Arcane dragon to be your Mire build instead, Arcane have the most resistance to the elemental attackers in the Mire.



Oh really? Thanks for the tip. Now I need to find an arcane dragon to love and cherish like him. I do still want to train him though as well as this girl, what build should they be?


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Xanarcah said:


> Price depends on stones? I was paying 300k for training to level 25 in like 24 hours, with free scratch, reflect, eliminate, rally, berserker x3, and ambush x2 included in the price. Maybe like 250k if you offer fewer stones or take more time?
> 
> Also, I will legit throw money at you to level dragons for me. Or items, I'd be able to afford more leveling if I could pay with items. I have a ton more dragons I want leveled into an army, but there are very few people I want to trust with like, 5 digits and triple gened g1s and stuff like that.
> 
> (You should totally hit me up if you start a leveling service)



it's a wip but... http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1411222/1#post_10460999
might need help with the prices though, maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, my newest creepy bab


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Oh really? Thanks for the tip. Now I need to find an arcane dragon to love and cherish like him. I do still want to train him though as well as this girl, what build should they be?



I'd recommend one of these two:

Culex's Kelp Beds Build 
126 STR/59 QCK/6 VIT

Kiena's Multipurpose Build
126 STR/58 QCK/11 VIT

Also, your Noc is lovely, especially with the full set of armor. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> it's a wip but... http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1411222/1#post_10460999
> might need help with the prices though, maybe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, my newest creepy bab



I find it interesting that the prices scale the way they do, particularly in the mid/upper levels, but otherwise don't see anything out of the ordinary with the pricing at all. As you said in the post, it's a service designed to train dragons to level 25 only, so the pricing just strongly suggests to customers that it's more economical to send in only very low leveled dragons for training. Nothing wrong with that at all. 

You maaaay want to add in a clause about "stones only added for training starting at levels x and below", so someone doesn't come in with an unstoned level 24 and ask for a full set. 


A+ creepy bab, so much toxic sparkly love. : D


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> I'd recommend one of these two:
> 
> Culex's Kelp Beds Build
> 126 STR/59 QCK/6 VIT
> 
> Kiena's Multipurpose Build
> 126 STR/58 QCK/11 VIT
> 
> Also, your Noc is lovely, especially with the full set of armor. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the prices scale the way they do, particularly in the mid/upper levels, but otherwise don't see anything out of the ordinary with the pricing at all. As you said in the post, it's a service designed to train dragons to level 25 only, so the pricing just strongly suggests to customers that it's more economical to send in only very low leveled dragons for training. Nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> You maaaay want to add in a clause about "stones only added for training starting at levels x and below", so someone doesn't come in with an unstoned level 24 and ask for a full set.
> 
> 
> A+ creepy bab, so much toxic sparkly love. : D



Ah okay thanks! I'll probably do Kiena's then.
Which battle stones do they require? You could send me a link too if you want haha.

Also. I found this arcane dragon, are spirals good for the mire build?


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Well, specifically the "Train two fodder with one dragon" build it is. It's a very very specialized build made for the Mire.
> 
> If you're just generally training a glass cannon build dragon to train one fodder at a time or just farm in the coli for loot drops, then the element matters a lot less.



Ah I see, yeah farming in the coli for loot will be my main goal here, so my team will be alright then c: Thank you!

I have a question about the battle stones, I saw several people selling trained dragons with Shred as the first left battle stone followed by Eliminate, but in the pics of Kiena?s guide the first left battle stone is the Eliminate, followed by Rally, and no Shred at all. Wich is better?


----------



## Peisinoe

roseflower said:


> Ah I see, yeah farming in the coli for loot will be my main goal here, so my team will be alright then c: Thank you!
> 
> I have a question about the battle stones, I saw several people selling trained dragons with Shred as the first left battle stone followed by Eliminate, but in the pics of Kiena?s guide the first left battle stone is the Eliminate, followed by Rally, and no Shred at all. Wich is better?



Doesn't really matter it's up to your preference. You don't really use shred in the higher levels because it uses your breath and adds a draining attack. While scratch just attacks and build up your breath. 


Some people replace it with eliminate (shred), and add sap as the 4th battle stone. Which drains your opp and adds health to the dragon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As always we do have a skype chat group! This way your answers can get answered in real time! 

Add me : Stinaxsays  and include that you're from TBT in your message.


----------



## roseflower

Peisinoe said:


> Doesn't really matter it's up to your preference. You don't really use shred in the higher levels because it uses your breath and adds a draining attack. While scratch just attacks and build up your breath.
> 
> 
> Some people replace it with eliminate (shred), and add sap as the 4th battle stone. Which drains your opp and adds health to the dragon.



Alright thank you, I`ll replace Shred with the Eliminate then c:
Does anyone know why the prices for Eliminate has gotten so pricy now, I bought 2 for 50 k each, but now it?s like 80-100k

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Peisinoe
Thank you for the invitation, but I don?t have Skype, I think I?m too shy for Skype XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Ah okay thanks! I'll probably do Kiena's then.
> Which battle stones do they require? You could send me a link too if you want haha.
> 
> Also. I found this arcane dragon, are spirals good for the mire build?



Sure, here's a link to Kiena's guide. : D 

Spirals are A-Okay for any build. : D After you add stones to a dragon, any breed is good for any build.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Ah I see, yeah farming in the coli for loot will be my main goal here, so my team will be alright then c: Thank you!
> 
> I have a question about the battle stones, I saw several people selling trained dragons with Shred as the first left battle stone followed by Eliminate, but in the pics of Kiena?s guide the first left battle stone is the Eliminate, followed by Rally, and no Shred at all. Wich is better?



What Stina said, it's all up to you. I prefer having as many stones as I can on a dragon, so I have the most variety of things at my disposal. Having an empty slot is like having a wasted space for me. 

What really matters is having all the stones in the same places on all your dragons. This way you don't have to think about which ability is where, and you can just zone out while in the Coli. 


This is how I personally set up aaalll my dragons:






The first slot can change depending on what I've built the dragon for (Kelp Beds, Mire, general farming), but otherwise everything else is in exactly the same place.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Alright thank you, I`ll replace Shred with the Eliminate then c:
> Does anyone know why the prices for Eliminate has gotten so pricy now, I bought 2 for 50 k each, but now it?s like 80-100k



Might be a combination of a few reasons: 

- This week is the middle of a really intense battle, and most people who are in the Coli are in the Mire because it's the most efficient place to level fodder. People who would normally be in other venues are in the Mire, and people who are in the Mire on a daily basis have never left. The thing about the Mire is that it doesn't drop Eliminate, so there should be less of them in the game than normal. HERE is a guide on what venues drop which items. 

- There was just a Registration window. Lots and lots more newbies joined and are trying to level their first team. It's possible to train a new team from 1 to 25 in three or so days, or around a week if you go at it at a more leisurely pace. Eliminate get added really early on (level 9 I think?), so a TON of people are buying Eliminate right about now. 

- NoN is coming up. I know, I know, another event. But the people who were around for it last year remember the sheer chaos and excitement and hype that went on. It's hard to describe, but it was nowhere near being on the level of a normal festival. It changed the economy in ways that took maybe 4 or 5 months to die down again. It's a very Coli heavy event and people who didn't have teams before (or are tired of their old team) might be considering it worthwhile to put one together now.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> What Stina said, it's all up to you. I prefer having as many stones as I can on a dragon, so I have the most variety of things at my disposal. Having an empty slot is like having a wasted space for me.
> 
> What really matters is having all the stones in the same places on all your dragons. This way you don't have to think about which ability is where, and you can just zone out while in the Coli.
> 
> 
> This is how I personally set up aaalll my dragons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first slot can change depending on what I've built the dragon for (Kelp Beds, Mire, general farming), but otherwise everything else is in exactly the same place.



Thank you, yeah I guess it?s the best to have the stones all in the same places!
I have to look into all the different battle stones, and choose which work better for me, there?s quite a few


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you, yeah I guess it?s the best to have the stones all in the same places!
> I have to look into all the different battle stones, and choose which work better for me, there?s quite a few



I don't have any breakdown on the elemental attacks, but here's a quick description of what the three main ones that I use do:

*Sap* functions like Scratch, doing the same minimal amount of damage, but instead of giving you breath it consumes it, and it gives you 1/4 the damage you dealt back as gained HP. If you've built up so much breath that you could stand to use a little in return for some HP, then Sap is a good way to go. 

*Rally* boosts the attack of the dragon you use it on for 5 rounds. This is enough to let the Rallied dragon OHKO most of the monsters it comes into contact with. 

*Reflect* is useful to have in the Kelp Beds because of the two bosses, the Mantarune and the Wave Sweeper. Both bosses have devastating elemental attacks that can be reflected back at them, saving your entire team from being wiped out.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> I don't have any breakdown on the elemental attacks, but here's a quick description of what the three main ones that I use do:
> 
> *Sap* functions like Scratch, doing the same minimal amount of damage, but instead of giving you breath it consumes it, and it gives you 1/4 the damage you dealt back as gained HP. If you've built up so much breath that you could stand to use a little in return for some HP, then Sap is a good way to go.
> 
> *Rally* boosts the attack of the dragon you use it on for 5 rounds. This is enough to let the Rallied dragon OHKO most of the monsters it comes into contact with.
> 
> *Reflect* is useful to have in the Kelp Beds because of the two bosses, the Mantarune and the Wave Sweeper. Both bosses have devastating elemental attacks that can be reflected back at them, saving your entire team from being wiped out.



Thank you for the breakdown, I think these 3 are are a must have, I guess the elemental attacks and the Acuity Fragments are not useful for the coli.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you for the breakdown, I think these 3 are are a must have, I guess the elemental attacks and the Acuity Fragments are not useful for the coli.



Acuity Fragments are okaaayyy if you're building a mage, but it's better to just go for using Scholars since they're super cheap and give more stats. 

Some people equip elemental attacks to their glass cannons. I have Thunder Slash on my original Kelp Beds team dragon, it's really handy to help blast those Mantarunes with an elemental attack they're weak to. o: It's just that I've literally equipped that one slot with a move that I only intend to use on one enemy ever.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Acuity Fragments are okaaayyy if you're building a mage, but it's better to just go for using Scholars since they're super cheap and give more stats.
> 
> Some people equip elemental attacks to their glass cannons. I have Thunder Slash on my original Kelp Beds team dragon, it's really handy to help blast those Mantarunes with an elemental attack they're weak to. o: It's just that I've literally equipped that one slot with a move that I only intend to use on one enemy ever.


Ah, so I?d assign an elemental attack to one or two dragons, and a Reflect to the third dragon, would that work?


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Ah, so I?d assign an elemental attack to one or two dragons, and a Reflect to the third dragon, would that work?



Sure, it would be fine. o: 

For glass cannon build dragons (dragons with a TON of STR and QCK), the really important core stones are Scratch, Eliminate, Berserker x3, Ambush x2. They're essential to a glass cannon build. 

The important, but not 100% must-have, stones are Rally and Sap. 

Everything after that is optional, to tailor your dragon to how you want it. 


The thing to be careful about elemental attacks is whether they're a physical or magical attack. Physical attacks (like the Slashes) are powered by how much STR your dragon has. Magical attacks (like the Bolts) are powered by INT. So if you equip a Bolt to a glass cannon build dragon, it will have very very poor attack power. 

More info on the different stones.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Sure, it would be fine. o:
> 
> For glass cannon build dragons (dragons with a TON of STR and QCK), the really important core stones are Scratch, Eliminate, Berserker x3, Ambush x2. They're essential to a glass cannon build.
> 
> The important, but not 100% must-have, stones are Rally and Sap.
> 
> Everything after that is optional, to tailor your dragon to how you want it.
> 
> 
> The thing to be careful about elemental attacks is whether they're a physical or magical attack. Physical attacks (like the Slashes) are powered by how much STR your dragon has. Magical attacks (like the Bolts) are powered by INT. So if you equip a Bolt to a glass cannon build dragon, it will have very very poor attack power.
> 
> More info on the different stones.



I see, didn?t know there?s physical and magical element attacks, gotta be careful here c: 
Thank you for the link


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> I see, didn?t know there?s physical and magical element attacks, gotta be careful here c:
> Thank you for the link



No problem!

Good luck training your first team~


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Sure, here's a link to Kiena's guide. : D
> 
> Spirals are A-Okay for any build. : D After you add stones to a dragon, any breed is good for any build.



Ah okay thank you very much!


----------



## Cheremtasy

All I need for her is the black tulip flowerfall but it's so expensive like ffff


----------



## Kiikay

i 
New dragon girlfriend for my hercules ahuehuaheuaheuaheuaheae. I might change her secondary to a different genes but for now I'll keep her the same. 






This is Hercules.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kiikay said:


> i
> New dragon girlfriend for my hercules ahuehuaheuaheuaheuaheae. I might change her secondary to a different genes but for now I'll keep her the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Hercules.



Oh they're both gorgeous! Very good pairing tbh :3


----------



## alphys

this thread just reminded me to check flight rising! im dralphys on there.


----------



## cinny

alphys said:


> this thread just reminded me to check flight rising! im dralphys on there.



Ooo!! you are in plague too *-* added you~


I need to save treasure for apparel for my dragons rofl. I'm such an impulse buyer ;;


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oh yeah umm can I get anyone's opinion on what kind of apparel would look good on her?


----------



## Alienfish

cinny said:


> Ooo!! you are in plague too *-* added you~
> 
> 
> I need to save treasure for apparel for my dragons rofl. I'm such an impulse buyer ;;



im saving for old dergs uwuw ;;

o well glad i got that pc yesterday


----------



## gingerbread

got two new spirals






female, named Solace





and male, named Elysian. 

also Harmony grew up. o:


----------



## Alienfish

ayy nice coatl  i had quite a few white x3 dergs back in day ahem *old lady voice*


----------



## gingerbread

Moko said:


> ayy nice coatl  i had quite a few white x3 dergs back in day ahem *old lady voice*



thanks  tbh I love her. lol


----------



## Alienfish

gingerbread said:


> thanks  tbh I love her. lol



yeah coatls are awesome indeed


----------



## FancyThat

gingerbread said:


> got two new spirals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> female, named Solace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and male, named Elysian.
> 
> also Harmony grew up. o:



I really love Elysian, great colours congrats ^^.

Also pretty coatl, they are such a great breed so many accents available and they look cool.


----------



## gingerbread

FancyThat said:


> I really love Elysian, great colours congrats ^^.
> 
> Also pretty coatl, they are such a great breed so many accents available and they look cool.



thanks!  yeah, coatl's are pretty great in my opinion. 

also, does anyone know how to post an image on the fr forums? ha, i've tried and it just comes as text with


----------



## Peisinoe

gingerbread said:


> thanks!  yeah, coatl's are pretty great in my opinion.
> 
> also, does anyone know how to post an image on the fr forums? ha, i've tried and it just comes as text with  tags. sorry for the daft question ;u;[/QUOTE]
> 
> Should work as [ I m g ] no spaces tags like bbcode. :/


----------



## gingerbread

Peisinoe said:


> Should work as [ I m g ] no spaces tags like bbcode. :/



found out what was wrong, I was posting images without a png at the end lol. Oops.

thanks for the help though!


----------



## Cadbberry

This little baby fae, I just couldn't pass him up for I think like 7k treasure
*


*


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> This little baby fae, I just couldn't pass him up for I think like 7k treasure
> *
> 
> 
> *


Omg so worth it! she's lovely 



I also couldn't help myself and bought these two today.... I'm weak.


----------



## Alienfish

i love that tundra bab <3

ugh i cant wait for notn i've been a bit lazy on fr lately ahah


----------



## starcults

I've heard so many good things about this game but I don't know what it's really about! Can anyone give me a thorough explanation of what it truly is? I'm considering joining, but I see the registration window closed not so long ago...


----------



## cheezyfries

starcults said:


> I've heard so many good things about this game but I don't know what it's really about! Can anyone give me a thorough explanation of what it truly is? I'm considering joining, but I see the registration window closed not so long ago...



hm, flight rising is really hard to describe unless you have specific questions haha but it's a breeding site where you breed dragons, train them, dress them up, and can trade with others on the site for specific items and such ^^ there's so many more characteristics to it, and i would assume that the next registration window would be near the end of january! hope that helped

does anyone have any non-silk scarves they could sell me? i'm trying to get my secret santa stuff but my level 18 dragon is only worth around it's exalt price so i want to buy more stuff to add to their gift


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> hm, flight rising is really hard to describe unless you have specific questions haha but it's a breeding site where you breed dragons, train them, dress them up, and can trade with others on the site for specific items and such ^^ there's so many more characteristics to it, and i would assume that the next registration window would be near the end of january! hope that helped
> 
> does anyone have any non-silk scarves they could sell me? i'm trying to get my secret santa stuff but my level 18 dragon is only worth around it's exalt price so i want to buy more stuff to add to their gift



whats your UN i'll send some stuff your way. What does your SS like?


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> whats your UN i'll send some stuff your way. What does your SS like?



i'm cheezyfries, and i managed to get most of the flair scarves  they have a super vague wishlist haha, lots of apparel and scarves, so i got them a flair scarf set, a lab coat, the wavespun accent, and a lv. 18 pastel dragon. i hope it's good enough!


----------



## roseflower

I have a question about dominance. How often do those really intense battles occur? I?m not sure but I think this is the first one since I joined in November. And what are the Beastclans and what is their purpose?


----------



## brutalitea

I have a question!

If I use an eternal youth scroll on a dragon, can I change their genes afterwards? Because I can afford the scroll now but not the genes lol


----------



## cinny

my bf got an earth egg before the maintenance happened.. I'm also jealous that he got one before me while he rarely goes on and happened to just be leveling his dragons, OTL.

I'm pretty excited for the event happening!! even though I'll be busy this week with volunteering, rip B)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cinny said:


> my bf got an earth egg before the maintenance happened.. I'm also jealous that he got one before me while he rarely goes on and happened to just be leveling his dragons, OTL.
> 
> I'm pretty excited for the event happening!! even though I'll be busy this week with volunteering, rip B)



iirc the event lasts two weeks

Actually I'm not sure. I remember hearing that somewhere but now I don't know


----------



## cinny

ObeseMudkipz said:


> iirc the event lasts two weeks
> 
> Actually I'm not sure. I remember hearing that somewhere but now I don't know



I heard the same thing! People were saying 2 weeks maxed or longer "If they don't lag again" (?) lol. But I will have time to join the fun 8)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

OMFG BOOKS


----------



## brutalitea

"Maintenance has been extended until 01:00 server time as we work to get the Night of the Nocturne event ready!"


----------



## Kapriznyy

GET HYPE!!

Hope everyone's ready to break their fingers/wrists grinding in coli this week. Nice xmas gift to myself, that.


----------



## brutalitea

"Maintenance has been extended until 01:30 server time as we work to get the Night of the Nocturne event ready!"


----------



## Peisinoe

who is excited for grinding 2.0!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

SHRIEKS

THE MAGICIAN SET IS ****ING PERFECT FOR MY SCARECROW DRAGON. bREATHES HEAVILY

i like those new familiars too, theyre cool O: great stuff!!


----------



## Alienfish

NOTN YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

-kicks gather skills-


----------



## FancyThat

I can't wait to brew all that awesome stuff ^^, and now to coli like crazy.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> I have a question about dominance. How often do those really intense battles occur? I?m not sure but I think this is the first one since I joined in November. And what are the Beastclans and what is their purpose?



It varies. Sometimes the different flights schedule then it in advance and subtribes they just crop up as a surprise. There was actually a heated battle like the week before the Nov reg window.

Beastclans are like an npc flight created to add a little fun to Dom. They act like an unorganized pushing flight and make the players have to work for the top positions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> I have a question!
> 
> If I use an eternal youth scroll on a dragon, can I change their genes afterwards? Because I can afford the scroll now but not the genes lol



Yep, you can! You just can't breed or train them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> I heard the same thing! People were saying 2 weeks maxed or longer "If they don't lag again" (?) lol. But I will have time to join the fun 8)



Two weeks is right. 

Last year aaaaallllll the players in the coli and opening chests basically killed the site for hours on end. In-between pockets of downtime, the lag was intense. It took longer to open chests than to farm for them because of how looooong it took to open them in the lag.

Staff extended the event an extra day or two to compensate for the lost time.


----------



## FancyThat

I've had one strange chest from the coli so far, brewing familiars like crazy in search of gold muck.


----------



## Alienfish

no chests yet but imma grind tonight like mad ass :^)


----------



## cheezyfries

got one strange chest from hunting and got a polarfreeze defender! now just gotta grind for some more.. does anyone recommend anywhere? i'm in the kelp beds but haven't gotten any chests yet.


----------



## Alienfish

ugh stupid rng ****ting on me again :[ only get trinkets for alchemy

yeah im doing kelp beds as well but they said stuff could drop anywhere except the first training fields so idk


----------



## gnoixaim

Whooo, got the witches bundle and it's amazing!!! 





And I think the "best" spot is Woodland Path. Maki has a guide up about it. I've also obtained 3 chests from there so far : )


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> It varies. Sometimes the different flights schedule then it in advance and subtribes they just crop up as a surprise. There was actually a heated battle like the week before the Nov reg window.
> 
> Beastclans are like an npc flight created to add a little fun to Dom. They act like an unorganized pushing flight and make the players have to work for the top positions.



Ah I see, yeah so this was indeed the first intense dom battle since I joined.
Thank you for your answer!

Wow I love the new Night of Nocturne apparel, and those book familiars c;
I hope I can find some at least some of the stuff in the coli, there`s so much new stuff to colllect and I need to train my dragons anyway.
I?m just brewing a Magician's Hat at Baldwin?s ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Whooo, got the witches bundle and it's amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the "best" spot is Woodland Path. Maki has a guide up about it. I've also obtained 3 chests from there so far : )



Wow, she looks awesome with the new apparel, love the matching colours!


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> Whooo, got the witches bundle and it's amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the "best" spot is Woodland Path. Maki has a guide up about it. I've also obtained 3 chests from there so far : )



thanks for the tips ill try grind there then :3 been doing like higher levels but rng is crap again so uh


----------



## Cadbberry

Can I borrow Lvl 25s from anyone?


----------



## inkling

How long does NoN last? Sorry I'm confused and been traveling


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> How long does NoN last? Sorry I'm confused and been traveling



i think 2 weeks but not sure i just flipped through updates briefly. at least you need to open chests in two weeks.

also ugh stupid coli. i guess i need trinkets but chests would be nice as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling the chests for 100k+ each in the AH is so nice. Fastest treasure boost in a long time.


----------



## lolparrot

i havent been on FR for a while oops


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Selling the chests for 100k+ each in the AH is so nice. Fastest treasure boost in a long time.



where do you grind ? haha my rng is so awful.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> where do you grind ? haha my rng is so awful.



I was in the Arena last night and in the woodland path this morning on the bus before work.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I was in the Arena last night and in the woodland path this morning on the bus before work.



might try arena a bit more then woodland is literally ****ting on me meow.


----------



## FancyThat

I've had quite a lot of luck in the Boreal wood, found quite a few chests and lots of the stuff to brew chests.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I've had quite a lot of luck in the Boreal wood, found quite a few chests and lots of the stuff to brew chests.



thank you. i like that "arena" so i should try that. :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> might try arena a bit more then woodland is literally ****ting on me meow.



Good luck wherever you decide to farm. o: let us know how it goes ~


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> thank you. i like that "arena" so i should try that. :3



I haven't tried there yet but might later, it's at a lower level so can get through enemies quickly . I did spend some time in the jungle area as well (I've forgotten the name lol) and got a few puppets, I want to collect some of each trinket :3.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I haven't tried there yet but might later, it's at a lower level so can get through enemies quickly . I did spend some time in the jungle area as well (I've forgotten the name lol) and got a few puppets, I want to collect some of each trinket :3.



yeah i managed to get a bit from everywhere so i could start brewing a chest the least ^^gl !!


----------



## starcults

Which Flight should I join when I register and why?


----------



## Xanarcah

starcults said:


> Which Flight should I join when I register and why?



It depends on what kind of community your looking for, really. Here's a quick guide to what the flights are generally like.

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1209394


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i started with nature and switched to plague some time ago cause i wanted to be more active on fr tbh


----------



## Cadbberry

starcults said:


> Which Flight should I join when I register and why?



Shadow is pretty quiet though pushes are WAY preplaned, I may switch soon to something more friendly and active but I am unsure as to what though


----------



## rosabelle

How's everyone's grinding so far? Got any chests and have you opened any of them?


----------



## tumut

Ugh. This event couldn't have come at a worse time for me.

I really like the magician's outfit and the chest familiars though.


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> Yep, you can! You just can't breed or train them.



And apparel is also a no, right?

EDIT:

I got a chest from Gathering. Had a Magic Mirror familiar inside. Trying Sandswept Delta now since I need that serthis potion thingy for Poitox.


----------



## inkling

I got 2 chests so far and got familiars


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> And apparel is also a no, right?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I got a chest from Gathering. Had a Magic Mirror familiar inside. Trying Sandswept Delta now since I need that serthis potion thingy for Poitox.



Correct. o: Same for accents/skins. 

Dressed up babies would be SO CUTE though. 


Congrats on your Chest!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've gotten 9 strange chests and so far I've gotten the fake fire bear, fake ice bear, fake rock bear, real lightning bear, real water bear, that chest familiar (ecto something), one of the new ones called unlikely alliance or somethig, a piece of apparel and a nocturne breed change scroll


----------



## Peisinoe

Ive gotten about 7 chests, sold them all when they were going for 125k+ each. Gotten some of the apparel, just the MP one and the Gem MP one. I got an eliminate and a fire egg just now while farming. Over all decent haul.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> I've gotten 9 strange chests and so far I've gotten the fake fire bear, fake ice bear, fake rock bear, real lightning bear, real water bear, that chest familiar (ecto something), one of the new ones called unlikely alliance or somethig, a piece of apparel and a *nocturne breed change scroll*




HOW DID YOU GET THAT ALREADY 

ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> HOW DID YOU GET THAT ALREADY
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS



Umm umm idk it just kind of happened ;v;"
I also just got two more chests and got the real wind bear and the marionette familiar thing


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Umm umm idk it just kind of happened ;v;"
> I also just got two more chests and got the real wind bear and the marionette familiar thing



You have AMAZING chest luck. o: That scroll is worth 850k in the AH right now. 

Where are you farming at?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> You have AMAZING chest luck. o: That scroll is worth 850k in the AH right now.
> 
> Where are you farming at?



Yeah I realized, I just got another. o_o"
I usually get the worst luck, so this is nice for a change. I've been farming at the arena the most, also a bit in the kelp bed's and for a while in rainsong jungle


----------



## brutalitea

I haven't gotten any chests at all from the Coli.


----------



## FancyThat

Botari1999 said:


> I've gotten 9 strange chests and so far I've gotten the fake fire bear, fake ice bear, fake rock bear, real lightning bear, real water bear, that chest familiar (ecto something), one of the new ones called unlikely alliance or somethig, a piece of apparel and a nocturne breed change scroll



Wow congrats on the scroll! And another one later you have the best luck ^^.

I've gotten some apparel items and familiars from my chests so far, doubles I've passed on. I love how much food I'm getting as well its ridiculous. I also picked up the gem apparel bundle :3.


----------



## Peisinoe

NEW STUFF

A BLEW SET IN TREASURE MP

AND YOU CAN SWIPP SWAPP FOR CHESTS!


----------



## cheezyfries

TWO strange chest trades are up at swipps!! there's one for snarling mimic and another for the monster in the rainsong jungle, go grind there and get a strange chest! i also got two from scavenging and got an apparel piece and a new familiar!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ahh finally found something that goes well with this skin




Just need the remaining pieces


----------



## brutalitea

I need to go lie on the floor for a second


----------



## Alienfish

managed to brew one chest thank god the rng is pure sh-t nowadays doesn't help i have really high dig and scavenge skills either haha


----------



## FancyThat

Yay I got a nocturne egg from one of my chests ^^. Not sure what to do with it, I might open it Christmas Day :3.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Yay I got a nocturne egg from one of my chests ^^. Not sure what to do with it, I might open it Christmas Day :3.


have fun i have awful luck this time, got one chest and that was from brewing lol.


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> have fun i have awful luck this time, got one chest and that was from brewing lol.



Oh no  I'm sorry hopefully things will pick up, it's over two weeks I think so still lots of time .


----------



## Xanarcah

Man, everyone's having such good luck! : D


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Oh no  I'm sorry hopefully things will pick up, it's over two weeks I think so still lots of time .



yeah i mean i can get trinkets with problems but chests and those things nope nope hippieturt we dun like you.
ikr xan ;;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I had a lot of good luck yesterday bc I got like 2 strange chests out oF NOWHERE idk


----------



## Alienfish

wow man im so jelly of everyone getting chests ;;


----------



## gnoixaim

Bless swipp, I got 35 chests today because of all my hoarding from last year :'D

Yesterday I got 26 chests from Woodland Path - I have almost everything except for the Conjurer's herb pouch. If anyone is up for trading, let me know! : )


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> Bless swipp, I got 35 chests today because of all my hoarding from last year :'D
> 
> Yesterday I got 26 chests from Woodland Path - I have almost everything except for the Conjurer's herb pouch. If anyone is up for trading, let me know! : )



jesus christ ill keep going there then .. o well at least i get crap for brewing ahah


----------



## inkling

I got my first boss familiar, the only overcharged beast


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Bless swipp, I got 35 chests today because of all my hoarding from last year :'D
> 
> Yesterday I got 26 chests from Woodland Path - I have almost everything except for the Conjurer's herb pouch. If anyone is up for trading, let me know! : )



And theeeere's the queen of last year's NoN. : D 

Hoarding useless junk until it's no longer useless is my favorite technique, honestly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> I got my first boss familiar, the only overcharged beast



Oh wow, super congrats. o:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

inkling said:


> I got my first boss familiar, the only overcharged beast



grats! I think the overcharged beast is the easiest boss familiar to get because I kept hearing people getting that familiar first. That was mine too

I feel like selling those chests because I'll end up getting the bear familiars


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> I got my first boss familiar, the only overcharged beast



jfc haven't gotten a single grats tho!!


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> I got my first boss familiar, the only overcharged beast



Whoa congrats :3

Also I didn't know there were the trades at the swipe swap post thing lol now I need to grind in every level to get those materials haha


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> And theeeere's the queen of last year's NoN. : D
> 
> Hoarding useless junk until it's no longer useless is my favorite technique, honestly.



LOL, I didn't know there was a title? And you only get 26 chests because you're watching all the Star Wars movies again before catching the new one in theaters................. 

I'm just glad they're putting all this junk to use, my god. I have a whole page of mimic powder T.T;


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I didn't know there was a title? And you only get 26 chests because you're watching all the Star Wars movies again before catching the new one in theaters.................
> 
> I'm just glad they're putting all this junk to use, my god. I have a whole page of mimic powder T.T;



man yes there are a title  joke aside imma just go on grinding on my own.. ****ing rng


----------



## FancyThat

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I didn't know there was a title? And you only get 26 chests because you're watching all the Star Wars movies again before catching the new one in theaters.................
> 
> I'm just glad they're putting all this junk to use, my god. I have a whole page of mimic powder T.T;



Congrats on the chests ^^, also you'll love the new film .


----------



## Cadbberry

I have gotten 4 chests after 9 hours of grinding... this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I have gotten 4 chests after 9 hours of grinding... this is getting ridiculous



at least you got more than one .__.


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> at least you got more than one .__.



i just got another, it had a nocturn egg in it, feeling better  

I wish you chest luck


----------



## Alienfish

thank you.. my dig/scavenge skills are so high so i don't really trust em anymore either. oh well in worst cases i can always brew down shizz to get something.


----------



## tamagotchi

Got a nice egg on first scavenge turn 





He ugly tho


----------



## Alienfish

tamagotchi said:


> Got a nice egg on first scavenge turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ugly tho



ah he's nice imo.. congrats


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I didn't know there was a title? And you only get 26 chests because you're watching all the Star Wars movies again before catching the new one in theaters.................
> 
> I'm just glad they're putting all this junk to use, my god. I have a whole page of mimic powder T.T;



I think Laf started handing out titles at some point and I picked up the trend. xD; 

Your vault is going to be so empty after this. o:


----------



## inkling

ObeseMudkipz said:


> grats! I think the overcharged beast is the easiest boss familiar to get because I kept hearing people getting that familiar first. That was mine too
> 
> I feel like selling those chests because I'll end up getting the bear familiars



I've gotten like 10 chests so far and I've only gotten familiars and 2 pieces of apparel


----------



## Alienfish

-tableflips coliseum-

._. why why meeeeeee.


----------



## Cadbberry

My Nocturne baby, wanna change that green and then he would be perfect


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> My Nocturne baby, wanna change that green and then he would be perfect



I think he's pretty cute ;p


----------



## Xanarcah

_I want like 30 Agol_.

This sounds like an exaggeration until you see my Loga army.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I have an extra ensorcelled volume (white book with wings) if anyone wants to trade?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

:000 three chests in 10 minutes

*5 daaammn


----------



## cinny

All the coli grinding in Woodland path was worth it, traded everything to swipp and got 10 chests!! :"D


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I caved in and opened all 5.


I HATE THE 2014-2015 FAMILIARS STOP GIVING ME THEM


----------



## Cheremtasy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I caved in and opened all 5.
> 
> 
> I HATE THE 2014-2015 FAMILIARS STOP GIVING ME THEM



At least you got some chests haha, how did you manage to get 5 in like 10 minutes?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Botari1999 said:


> At least you got some chests haha, how did you manage to get 5 in like 10 minutes?



I was farming in the arena and kept getting magic mirrors. My luck has stopped tho so it's like 1 chests every 15 minutes


----------



## Cheremtasy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was farming in the arena and kept getting magic mirrors. My luck has stopped tho so it's like 1 chests every 15 minutes



Oh haha cool cool, yeah it was the same for me yesterday when I was in the arena lol.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm calling it a night, I've got almost everything now . I love the apparel bundles, only missing four of the apparel brew items now (working on it) and I really like the statue familiars. Also I've got eliminates, berserkers, familiars to brew and tons of food. I love this festival ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> _I want like 30 Agol_.
> 
> This sounds like an exaggeration until you see my Loga army.



I remember the pictures of your army, you need those Agols!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh my gosh agol is loga spelt backwards.


----------



## lolparrot

I literally got more chests from trading with Swipp rather than farming in the coliseum ._.

and they were all familiars

sigh


----------



## Xanarcah

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh my gosh agol is loga spelt backwards.



Yesssss. : D that's why I need so many.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I'm calling it a night, I've got almost everything now . I love the apparel bundles, only missing four of the apparel brew items now (working on it) and I really like the statue familiars. Also I've got eliminates, berserkers, familiars to brew and tons of food. I love this festival ^^.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the pictures of your army, you need those Agols!



I have more since the last pic. xD; it's pretty nuts. 

Also, eliminate were over 90k earlier, now is a good time to sell.


----------



## Cadbberry

Second egg baby, not sure what to do with the extra egg I have though


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> Second egg baby, not sure what to do with the extra egg I have though



you got a second egg? I havent even gotten one


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> you got a second egg? I havent even gotten one



I have gotten 3 eggs  it was all chest luck


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> I have gotten 3 eggs  it was all chest luck


Oh wtf so lucky, I'm jealous. ;A;



Ik everyone is going on about NotN but I just needed to share this beauty.
Like I love him so much, he's from my sister's nest and we traded hatchlings (since we both had nests due today).
He's so perfect like ffff kill me.


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> Second egg baby, not sure what to do with the extra egg I have though



You could sell it in the ah for a lot since apparently ppl like gen1's. Unhatched eggs sell for a lot more though if you get anymore. I'm super jealous lol I hope I get at least one egg. I'd hatch it on xmas day!


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> You could sell it in the ah for a lot since apparently ppl like gen1's. Unhatched eggs sell for a lot more though if you get anymore. I'm super jealous lol I hope I get at least one egg. I'd hatch it on xmas day!



Yeah I hope I can get at least one egg as well ah man. I would also hatch on in Christmas haha unless I got impatient


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Yesssss. : D that's why I need so many.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I have more since the last pic. xD; it's pretty nuts.
> 
> Also, eliminate were over 90k earlier, now is a good time to sell.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll put a few up for sale later :3.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Anyone want to trade some treasure for TBT? I need some treasure real quick.


----------



## brutalitea

I've only gotten one chest from the Coli and it had one of the fake bears in it. Why does Coli hate me so much?


----------



## cheezyfries

i have two extra snarlers ugh, they're going for 8k or less on the AH! i'd pick one up if you don't have one yet, they'll probably go up a tiny bit in price after NoN. i got an unhatched nocturne egg, yay! if anyone has red goo/ooze they'd like to trade for gold/silver muck, please let me know! i'm drowning in them and want to make more strange chests haha


----------



## Alienfish

lets hope rng bless me these days. ugh my rotten luck is so fun oh well. glad im not obsessed with gen 1 nocs lol


----------



## lucitine

Man, I genuinely don't know what there is to do on FR now. I log on just to do my dailies (gather, familiars, trivia etc). and then I'm done...
Not much else to do =/


----------



## Alienfish

-kicks coli and gathering skills-

oh well got enough shizz for brewing 2 more chests sigh


----------



## Xanarcah

Got 3 Strange Chests from gathering this morning~

Also sitting at about 2.4m more than when NoN started. : D


----------



## Alienfish

y'all are so lucky ahaha. oh well at least it gives me motivation to keep brewing


----------



## Cheremtasy

I almost have everything I want
Still hoping for an egg though lol xD


----------



## inkling

Is it just or are ah prices still out of wack for dergs?


----------



## Kiikay

I only have Wooden Marionette & Conjurer's Herb pouch to collectttttttt so close *^*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kiikay said:


> I only have Wooden Marionette & Conjurer's Herb pouch to collectttttttt so close *^*



I think I have the conjurer I can give you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes I do! I'll send it when u tell me yor user


----------



## Kiikay

gasp yaaaay ~ My UN is Kikay c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah before i forget, is there anything you're looking for i have a few extra on familiars


----------



## Cheremtasy

She's almost complete apparel wise, I just wish I could afford the companion comet. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> She's almost complete apparel wise, I just wish I could afford the companion comet. ;-;



nice noodle ayyy


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> nice noodle ayyy



Haha thanks xD


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Haha thanks xD



'welcome 

also eh im not too bummed not getting an egg per se this event but seriously whoever in charge of the rng.. step up really this is so bad XD


----------



## cheezyfries

i don't know if i like the accent on her yet, but either way i can probably sell it later on!


----------



## Cheremtasy

cheezyfries said:


> i don't know if i like the accent on her yet, but either way i can probably sell it later on!



I think it really suits her IMO.


----------



## gnoixaim

/SCREAMS/

JUST WHEN I WAS GOING TO STOP OPENING CHESTS TO SELL THEM, I GOT ANOTHER NOC SCROLL.


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> /SCREAMS/
> 
> JUST WHEN I WAS GOING TO STOP OPENING CHESTS TO SELL THEM, I GOT ANOTHER NOC SCROLL.



shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet you are so lucky man


----------



## tamagotchi

so this girl was my 1 year anniversary hatch (oct 13) and i finally figured out the stuff i want for her :0




cherub/butterfly/glimmer is what i plan to gene her as (and fae)
bonus her wearing butterfly swarm by cosmo :^)


----------



## Cheremtasy

tamagotchi said:


> so this girl was my 1 year anniversary hatch (oct 13) and i finally figured out the stuff i want for her :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherub/butterfly/glimmer is what i plan to gene her as (and fae)
> bonus her wearing butterfly swarm by cosmo :^)


Oh my gosh that'll look great! May I ask how you do that whole preview for a dragon?


----------



## tamagotchi

Botari1999 said:


> Oh my gosh that'll look great! May I ask how you do that whole preview for a dragon?



Thank you! I usually go to this site to do accent previews because when you save an accent preview from there, it shows up transparent so you can layer it onto your dragon in Sai/Photoshop without it showing the grey mannaquin it on the site.


----------



## roseflower

tamagotchi said:


> so this girl was my 1 year anniversary hatch (oct 13) and i finally figured out the stuff i want for her :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherub/butterfly/glimmer is what i plan to gene her as (and fae)
> bonus her wearing butterfly swarm by cosmo :^)



Wow your Fae looks so pretty

I finally got all the stuff to brew an Agol familiar, yay!
I want a Loga so bad, but it?s quite pricy in the AH ;v; 
In the chests I found only familiars so far, now I?m selling a few in the AH, hope someone with better luck than me buys them c;


----------



## Cheremtasy

roseflower said:


> Wow your Fae looks so pretty
> 
> I finally got all the stuff to brew an Agol familiar, yay!
> I want a Loga so bad, but it?s quite pricy in the AH ;v;
> In the chests I found only familiars so far, now I?m selling a few in the AH, hope someone with better luck than me buys them c;



Congrats on Agol! Also yeah I have a few extras too but I'm trying to trade them for other rare familiars/apparel xD
I also have two nocturne breed change scrolls that idk what to do with.


----------



## roseflower

Botari1999 said:


> Congrats on Agol! Also yeah I have a few extras too but I'm trying to trade them for other rare familiars/apparel xD
> I also have two nocturne breed change scrolls that idk what to do with.



Thank you, yeah trading is an option too c:
Wow you have amazing luck, congrats on the nocturne breed change scrolls, I?d keep one for a dragon to use on, and maybe hoard the second scroll, just in case c: You could also sell them.


----------



## Cheremtasy

roseflower said:


> Thank you, yeah trading is an option too c:
> Wow you have amazing luck, congrats on the nocturne breed change scrolls, I?d keep one for a dragon to use on, and maybe hoard the second scroll, just in case c: You could also sell them.



Yeah haha I'm hoping to get some familiars like Loga, Molten Marauder and Deadland Disciple.
Also ah lol yeah, I haven't gotten an egg though. XD Yeah idk I'm not sure if I want to keep one or both to use in the future or if I could trade them for something or sell them? Ugh decisions. XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Yeah haha I'm hoping to get some familiars like Loga, Molten Marauder and Deadland Disciple.
> Also ah lol yeah, I haven't gotten an egg though. XD Yeah idk I'm not sure if I want to keep one or both to use in the future or if I could trade them for something or sell them? Ugh decisions. XD



Just FYI, the price on the scrolls is dropping fast. They were like 800k when you found your first one, they're around 550k now. If you were thinking about trading/selling, you may want to start soon.


----------



## roseflower

Botari1999 said:


> Yeah haha I'm hoping to get some familiars like Loga, Molten Marauder and Deadland Disciple.
> Also ah lol yeah, I haven't gotten an egg though. XD Yeah idk I'm not sure if I want to keep one or both to use in the future or if I could trade them for something or sell them? Ugh decisions. XD



Yeah Loga is so cute<3, I also like the amazing sprite familiars c; 
I would love to collect all the familiars, but sadly it?s impossible to do, since so many are retired or were given out on special occasions.  
Haha tough decisions XD


----------



## DreadSpecialist

new gen one bless




this baby costed me a pretty penny
black/obbie/leaf

also ppl should show me their gen one nocs for sale
i might buy


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> new gen one bless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this baby costed me a pretty penny
> black/obbie/leaf



Got her brother over here!


----------



## Catsdance101

I like all the emotes in the post.


----------



## brutalitea

Since NotN started, I have only gotten three chests.


----------



## Cadbberry

Some babies finally grew up


----------



## Alienfish

finally like my.. 4th chest got some weird living sculpture o well at least it was from scavenging


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Wow, been grinding forever and only got one chest from it, got one from scavenging. Like, I understand they didn't like how many chests they gave out last NOTN cause it was "too much" but that doesn't mean they had to make it like impossible to get chest this time...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wow, been grinding forever and only got one chest from it, got one from scavenging. Like, I understand they didn't like how many chests they gave out last NOTN cause it was "too much" but that doesn't mean they had to make it like impossible to get chest this time...



I KNOW RIGHT thank god brewing even if it takes half a day lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> I KNOW RIGHT thank god brewing even if it takes half a day lmao



I'm too busy brewing all the apparel in red, bought it all in blue and green, want to buy the white, and hoping to get the purple in the chests... but so far I only got the 2 familiars... =[


----------



## gingerbread

have a few more dragons...






Lilium, female Imperial





Styx, Skydancer male

and finally my Skydancer female, Rue.





on another note, I always think Skydancer hatchlings look like they are going somewhere (with the pose they are in, looks like they are flying or something lmao)


----------



## FancyThat

Got another nocturne egg from a chest ^^, think I'll save it for the colour wheel expansion.


----------



## tumut

I just got a nocturne breed change from a chest, not sure if I want treasure or gems though.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dixx said:


> I just got a nocturne breed change from a chest, not sure if I want treasure or gems though.



ooooo Lucky!!!! I really want one of those


----------



## Silversea

I wondered why chests were nearly 40,000 in the auction house.

All gathering turns and exactly 150 harpy roost battles later it became apparent! Hopefully that means chests have a guaranteed chance of dropping something good then...if I get a chest I'll find out.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I wondered why chests were nearly 40,000 in the auction house.
> 
> All gathering turns and exactly 150 harpy roost battles later it became apparent! Hopefully that means chests have a guaranteed chance of dropping something good then...if I get a chest I'll find out.



Yeah, they changed how it works this year. Chest drop rates are way down, but you're guaranteed something "good" inside. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1680553

Do you still have aaallll your old chest contents (trinkets and food) from last year? It'll be veeeeery useful this year. They're Swipp trade ingredients now. For Strange Chests.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> I just got a nocturne breed change from a chest, not sure if I want treasure or gems though.



Nice, congrats!


----------



## roseflower

Nooo I just found a Nocturne Egg!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

roseflower said:


> Nooo I just found a Nocturne Egg!!!



Why nooooo? Isn't it a good thing


----------



## Silversea

Are akirbeaks really worth 40 mil? I have 2 spares of those sitting around.


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> Why nooooo? Isn't it a good thing



Because I can?t believe it c; I opened three chests, first was a familiar, then the Noc egg and third the Conjurer`s Hat, I mostly found familiars until today


----------



## Cadbberry

Silversea said:


> Are akirbeaks really worth 40 mil? I have 2 spares of those sitting around.



What is an Akirbeak?

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Because I can?t believe it c; I opened three chests, first was a familiar, then the Noc egg and third the Conjurer`s Hat, I mostly found familiars



Man I am full of fams, I have so many spares, I want the breed change scroll so bad


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> What is an Akirbeak?



It is a familiar, Red-Footed Akirbeak, and look it up in the Auction house, it is indeed around 40 mill, I?m guessing it?s a retired familiar possibly?


----------



## Silversea

Yeah its a retired anniversary familiar. 

I bought one for 2 mil at this time last year (also during nocturne event), much less than 40 mil! The downside is trying to find anyone to sell it to is going to be a monumental task.


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> Man I am full of fams, I have so many spares, I want the breed change scroll so bad



Good luck, I hope you can find a scroll, I haven`t found one either c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Are akirbeaks really worth 40 mil? I have 2 spares of those sitting around.



Nope, that's the work of someone seeing an empty AH and setting a new price for it.


I sold one for around 6mil a couple weeks ago.


----------



## roseflower

Silversea said:


> Yeah its a retired anniversary familiar.
> 
> I bought one for 2 mil at this time last year (also during nocturne event), much less than 40 mil! The downside is trying to find anyone to sell it to is going to be a monumental task.



Good luck, you could also try to sell it for gems?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Nope, that's the work of someone seeing an empty AH and setting a new price for it.
> 
> 
> I sold one for around 6mil a couple weeks ago.



Ah I see 6mil sounds more reasonable c:


----------



## Xanarcah

I think the only items in the game valued around or over the 40mil mark are Kickstarter items. Even the fabled Light Sprite is only around the 23mil range.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i like how agol is 10x prettier than loga oh my god

hey maybe now i can find a gen1 noc with an actual decent tert.

should i be opening chests or selling them?

(ALSO MY BOYFRIEnD NOW HAS HIS SPOOPY AF SET




 
_also also oh my god im lvl 7 brewing now so i can make my OC a labcoat if i wanted to_)


----------



## Cheremtasy

Shirohibiki said:


> i like how agol is 10x prettier than loga oh my god
> 
> hey maybe now i can find a gen1 noc with an actual decent tert.
> 
> should i be opening chests or selling them?
> 
> (ALSO MY BOYFRIEnD NOW HAS HIS SPOOPY AF SET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _also also oh my god im lvl 7 brewing now so i can make my OC a labcoat if i wanted to_)



Whoa so pretty, the apparel and his colours go so well together :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i like how agol is 10x prettier than loga oh my god
> 
> hey maybe now i can find a gen1 noc with an actual decent tert.
> 
> should i be opening chests or selling them?
> 
> (ALSO MY BOYFRIEnD NOW HAS HIS SPOOPY AF SET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _also also oh my god im lvl 7 brewing now so i can make my OC a labcoat if i wanted to_)



_Excellent_

Also, you should totally make the lab coat. : D


----------



## brutalitea

Still sitting at only 3 chests since the event started so I caved and started brewing one strange chest in Baldwin (don't have gold muck).


----------



## Cheremtasy

I finally got a nocturne egg but idk if I should hatch it or sell it....?
Same with the two breed scrolls lol


----------



## Peisinoe

To those who havent really gotten chests, where are you guys grinding?


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> I finally got a nocturne egg but idk if I should hatch it or sell it....?
> Same with the two breed scrolls lol



You got two scrolls! You are so lucky!


----------



## Silversea

I've tried grinding the arena (100), mire (50) and harpy roost (150). I hit 300 battles and stopped. I got a chest from the 128th battle, but that was all.

It had just one apparel item inside, didn't seem worth that time at all.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I grinded tonight and got a bit better results, I grinded for like 3/4 hours and got like 10 chests or something... so it wasn't bad, I got mostly the fake bears and one of the apparel items which is what I am really after.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also I am totally brewing like a ton of the apparels in Baldwins because I love them. So witchy and cute... I NEED THEM ALL

And I made an Agol cause it's pretty ^u^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ty gathering! Got nature egg, noc egg, and chest 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Opened that chest and got this xD


Spoiler


----------



## FancyThat

I have four nocturne eggs now, I'm so tempted to wait until the colour wheel expansion and hatch them. I have almost all the familiars, all the chest apparel, it looks so cute :3  






My favourite, I bought the others that were for sale in gem/treasure so now I'm just brewing the last few items.

At the end of the festival I'll give any chest extras I have if anyone needs them ^^.


----------



## Cheremtasy

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ty gathering! Got nature egg, noc egg, and chest
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Opened that chest and got this xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159957



Whoa that's a lot of luck omg xD


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm looking to buy NoN familiars, the Conjurer apparel, and like 15 Agol. 

If you've got any spares you're looking to sell, let me know~


----------



## cheezyfries

i really need some red goo/ooze, please let me know your price/if you'd like to trade it for anything! i still have plenty of muck if necessary!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ah I still need a loga spelt backwards. I'll just buy one


----------



## Silversea

I just sold the ingredients I had for the agol and it more than paid for one off the auction house c:

The new depin creatures in kelp beds screw everything up don't they. Too much speed. In fact they get so many turns that the coliseum keeps breaking for me and I have to reload it.

Speaking of break this was my favourite coliseum battle from today:






The turn icons on the left were just constantly moving up, I don't think it knew what to do.


----------



## gingerbread

been considering selling my gen1, not decided yet but I just wanted estimates from people here on how much she'd go for (treasure or gems) and on the ah or forums


----------



## gingerbread

Xanarcah said:


> She's gorgeous, buuut it looks like that's one of your Progens, which are untradeable. o:



oh! o: Whoops, didn't know that lol. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Cadbberry

I got a third spare nocturne egg, all I want is the breed change ;3;


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> I got a third spare nocturne egg, all I want is the breed change ;3;



Bruh you're getting so many eggs lol


----------



## cheezyfries

i have two eggs so far, managed to get three strange chests through gathering today!! i think i'll save my eggs for the color wheel expansion then sell them off then. the wi-fi's so bad here that the coli loses connection frequently, i'll just have to stick with brewing and gathering.


----------



## Silversea

Got 6 chests so far. Opened 2 and both had the bear from the greenskeeper gathering. That's funny, I thought the past festival familiars were meant to be rarer...


----------



## Cheremtasy

I have so many familiars to trade and I'm looking for some of the witch's and sorcerer's apparel with no luck ;v;


----------



## cinny

Botari1999 said:


> I have so many familiars to trade and I'm looking for some of the witch's and sorcerer's apparel with no luck ;v;



Ooo the red one or any color? o:

Btw!! I forgot to mention how gorgeous your lair is, saw it awhile ago but forgot to mention lol ;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got my first Noc Egg! I am saving it for the color wheel though with the rest of my eggers, and my grinding today was substantially better, but I mostly got familiars, and still just the one apparel...


----------



## cheezyfries

looking for an unlikely alliance and a sunsea pseudo- i have multiples of quite a few of the familiars so let me know ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

cinny said:


> Ooo the red one or any color? o:
> 
> Btw!! I forgot to mention how gorgeous your lair is, saw it awhile ago but forgot to mention lol ;;



Oh I'm looking for the green and blue apparel. xD
Also ah really? Thanks so much! Your lair is probably really nice too haha.


----------



## FancyThat

Happy Christmas everyone ^^, I hope you're all having a great day (I certainly am ) :3. There's a lull here right now so I took the opportunity to hatch my Christmas noc






I'm soo happy , she's the perfect colours for a Tali'Zorah dragon and she has Arcane eyes ^^.


----------



## gnoixaim

cheezyfries said:


> looking for an unlikely alliance and a sunsea pseudo- i have multiples of quite a few of the familiars so let me know ^^


I have both of those I can trade you! Do you have the lighting bear thief or whatever it's called?


FancyThat said:


> Happy Christmas everyone ^^, I hope you're all having a great day (I certainly am ) :3. There's a lull here right now so I took the opportunity to hatch my Christmas noc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo happy , she's the perfect colours for a Tali'Zorah dragon and she has Arcane eyes ^^.



Omg, that's an amazing hatch. She's going to look amazing all gened ups! 

Here's my favorite of all my hatches (I hatched 5 eggs, lol)





(I screamed when he hatched, lol))))








Spoiler: I lied, she's my favorite hatch



Except the damn eyes


----------



## Cheremtasy

FancyThat said:


> Happy Christmas everyone ^^, I hope you're all having a great day (I certainly am ) :3. There's a lull here right now so I took the opportunity to hatch my Christmas noc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo happy , she's the perfect colours for a Tali'Zorah dragon and she has Arcane eyes ^^.



Omg she's so perfect ah you're so lucky :0


----------



## cheezyfries

gnoixaim said:


> I have both of those I can trade you! Do you have the lighting bear thief or whatever it's called?
> 
> 
> Omg, that's an amazing hatch. She's going to look amazing all gened ups!
> 
> Here's my favorite of all my hatches (I hatched 5 eggs, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I screamed when he hatched, lol))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I lied, she's my favorite hatch
> 
> 
> 
> Except the damn eyes



omg you got so lucky with those nocturnes, if you decide to auction them i'm sure they'll go for a lot! someone got an aqua/aqua/white and i almost cried hahah

sadly, i only have one of the fake lightning bears, sorry! i have extras of the wavebreak snarler, magic mirror, painted marionette, spellbound tome, wooden marionette, cragbacked boulderosa, and snarling mimick.


----------



## Xanarcah

Merry Christmas everyone!


Also:



gnoixaim said:


>



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cheezyfries

i got a strange chest today so i decided to hatch a nocturne! 






if anyone wants him, please let me know ^^ ice/obs/emerald

someone offered 50k for him, is that the standard gen 1 NoN price? i'm not good with this kinda stuff haha


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i got a strange chest today so i decided to hatch a nocturne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone wants him, please let me know ^^ ice/obs/emerald
> 
> someone offered 50k for him, is that the standard gen 1 NoN price? i'm not good with this kinda stuff haha



50k seems pretty low for an Ice/Obs though.


----------



## FancyThat

gnoixaim said:


> I have both of those I can trade you! Do you have the lighting bear thief or whatever it's called?
> 
> 
> Omg, that's an amazing hatch. She's going to look amazing all gened ups!
> 
> Here's my favorite of all my hatches (I hatched 5 eggs, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I screamed when he hatched, lol))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I lied, she's my favorite hatch
> 
> 
> 
> Except the damn eyes



Thanks ^^, wow I love your hatchlings! So lucky on those colours . I'm saving the rest of my eggs for after the colour wheel expansion plus I need to expand.



Botari1999 said:


> Omg she's so perfect ah you're so lucky :0



Ty ^^, I plan to add glimmer but not sure about the other genes yet. I'm going to hunt for a suitable accent as well.


----------



## Cheremtasy

FancyThat said:


> Thanks ^^, wow I love your hatchlings! So lucky on those colours . I'm saving the rest of my eggs for after the colour wheel expansion plus I need to expand.
> 
> 
> 
> Ty ^^, I plan to add glimmer but not sure about the other genes yet. I'm going to hunt for a suitable accent as well.



Haha that's cool, honestly my go to genes are always cherub, butterfly/peregrine and glimmer xD


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> 50k seems pretty low for an Ice/Obs though.



oh, what do you think would be good then? i suggested it because i assumed gen 1 nocs didn't go for much, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey could anyone give me their thought and opinions on this girl and apparel suggestions for her mate, Ladon?

This is Maleficent:





This is Ladon:





I've been trying to think of some apprel for him for a few days now but i honestly don't know.


----------



## Silversea

I'm curious how a meditate + eliminate dragon would work...depends how quickly the "exhaustion" debuff runs out.


----------



## cinny

Silversea said:


> I'm curious how a meditate + eliminate dragon would work...depends how quickly the "exhaustion" debuff runs out.



I was thinking of the same thing! Might replace shred with it just to see how it works *-*


I hatched this fella today! He is super cute :'D
Also got a fire egg while leveling fodder! going to hatch it on my birthday.. which is in may 11 rofl.

navy/sunshine/sand


----------



## Cheremtasy

cinny said:


> I was thinking of the same thing! Might replace shred with it just to see how it works *-*
> 
> 
> I hatched this fella today! He is super cute :'D
> Also got a fire egg while leveling fodder! going to hatch it on my birthday.. which is in may 11 rofl.
> 
> navy/sunshine/sand



ah he's super cute. :3
Also you can't replace shred with meditate since meditate is an energy stone and shred is an ability stone. xD


----------



## PeeBraiin

Buying treasure looking for 315k  hmu c:


----------



## rosabelle

I hatched my noc egg last night and got this thing >.> I'm thinking of keeping him since he's my NotN and Christmas hatch so I'm tempted to buy a scatter scroll





I also opened all my hoarded chests on Christmas and at least chest RNG loves me


----------



## Cheremtasy

I hatched both of my noc eggs, i love the girl but I hate the boy... :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jealous of everyone's luck I had to open my Noc... I am still saving my others for the expansion though....

Aaaand, I got another damn tree derg like the last egg I opened. Frick. And with a crappy tert and clashy eyes...




Anybody want it?


----------



## DreadSpecialist

shoves my new gen one babs in everyone's face














im addicted to spending treasure now that im off the payment plan
whispers does anyone have any pretty gen one babs to sell?


----------



## Cadbberry

I got a water egg while scavenging too  yay

edit:
It hatches into


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Frack, just listed like a million familiars cause my hoard was getting re-donk, and now I think I'm gunna list some skins that I have sitting around... need money for genes!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also the Cobwebs on the female coats is fab, om nom delicious spider.


----------



## lolparrot

If anyone wants to buy my gen 1 nocs lmk because I dunno what to do with em lol








btw the auction house prices are some random prices so dont worry about those


----------



## gingerbread

bought some cute dragons.











+ currently they have two eggs to hatch in 3 days (I think), looked at the possibilities of the hatchlings and they are pretty


----------



## tumut

gingerbread said:


> bought some cute dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + currently they have two eggs to hatch in 3 days (I think), looked at the possibilities of the hatchlings and they are pretty


I have one thats exactly like the second one, but male. Possibly related.




 he's currently breeding with this snapper girl


----------



## gingerbread

Dixx said:


> I have one thats exactly like the second one, but male. Possibly related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's currently breeding with this snapper girl



oh wow, that's interesting o: I went to look and they aren't, different parents  still, that is pretty cool.
Also, lovely snapper. she's adorable c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



I KNOW RIGHT ????? Someone already offered 1 million treasure for her, but I feel like she's worth more? I'm just nervous to hold an auction, lol. But I also want to keep her for myself too ???????? Ugh, gen 1 problems ! : (


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I KNOW RIGHT ????? Someone already offered 1 million treasure for her, but I feel like she's worth more? I'm just nervous to hold an auction, lol. But I also want to keep her for myself too ???????? Ugh, gen 1 problems ! : (



WAY MORE

Pretty sure you're in the several thousand gems mark with that g1.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> WAY MORE
> 
> Pretty sure you're in the several thousand gems mark with that g1.



There's just SO many gen 1 auctions right now, that I sorta want to wait awhile? Plus I plan on selling the tomato/maroon/tomato baby as well? I'm just not sure who I want to keep, hahah. 

Bless you Xan, I hope you won't mine me asking for help once the gen 1 market simmers down a bit. I am amazed at how many good hatches there were this week, I don't think I've seen these many doubles in awhile. (Or many I've just paid more attention this year ????) Lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> There's just SO many gen 1 auctions right now, that I sorta want to wait awhile? Plus I plan on selling the tomato/maroon/tomato baby as well? I'm just not sure who I want to keep, hahah.
> 
> Bless you Xan, I hope you won't mine me asking for help once the gen 1 market simmers down a bit. I am amazed at how many good hatches there were this week, I don't think I've seen these many doubles in awhile. (Or many I've just paid more attention this year ????) Lol.



Disclaimer that I'm not actually the master of g1 auctions, but I love crimson/obs, so I tend to remember those auctions when I hear about them. 

The user who offered 1m, was that Faileas?


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Disclaimer that I'm not actually the master of g1 auctions, but I love crimson/obs, so I tend to remember those auctions when I hear about them.
> 
> The user who offered 1m, was that Faileas?



But you're definitely in the gen 1 field 8) 

The user was Marceline.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Botari1999 said:


> Whoa so pretty, the apparel and his colours go so well together :3





Xanarcah said:


> _Excellent_
> 
> Also, you should totally make the lab coat. : D



IM SORRY I NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO RESPOND BUT
thank you guys so much!!! :'D yeah i hope to get her her labcoat soon =v=

very nice noc babies! i should start scouring the AH for a good one


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> But you're definitely in the gen 1 field 8)
> 
> The user was Marceline.



Yessss, and I'm trying to cut back and I'm not sure it's working. xD; 

Let me know when/if you decide to put your amazing Noc up for auction? I'll give you a standing SB of 1.5m (from me) to get the ball rolling/deter any major lowballing (not that 1m is a terrible offer, but you can def get more). I'm reasonably sure the last Crimson/Crimson G1 I saw went for 1m in the AH within a couple hours of being listed. It also had a soil tert. Obs tert is incredible. 

Might want to see if DreadSpecialist and Tunatuna can give their opinions on a good AB price? Not sure if either has seen the recent convo here, but they're both way more knowledgeable on the current G1 market than I am. 


Faileas is kind of well known for having an entire lair full of Obs/Crimson G1s, and so even though the colors aren't quite in the right order, they might be interested anyway.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> very nice noc babies! i should start scouring the AH for a good one



Here are a few options:





Purple/White/Thistle





Seafoam/Maize/Silver





Azure/Sky/Obsidian





Navy/Violet/Rose


I can't remember what sorts of things you said you preferred, other than girls only. o:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Shirohibiki said:


> IM SORRY I NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO RESPOND BUT
> thank you guys so much!!! :'D yeah i hope to get her her labcoat soon =v=
> 
> very nice noc babies! i should start scouring the AH for a good one



Ah I can brew the all coat for you if you have the materials (and treasure if it asks for any, I forgot xD)


----------



## Xanarcah

HAND SLIPPED

CUTE NEW G1 ALERT


----------



## Cadbberry

Is it better to hatch Nocturne eggs or hatch them?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Is it better to hatch Nocturne eggs or hatch them?



I assume you mean sell? ^

And it depends on if you enjoy the thrill of hatching eggs, I guess? 

If you hatch, you could be LUCKY like Gnoxaim and get a double in awesome colors (or even a triple, that would be crazy) and have people throwing money at you in every direction. Oooor you could get a dragon destined for the deities. 

If you'd rather have 180k, quickly and with no risk at all, then selling is the route for you. 



I'm personally hoarding all the eggs that come my way because they're planning on releasing a looooot more colors for the color wheel soon, and eggs are likely to rise in price when that finally gets implemented. A G1 in new colors would be pretty sought after, I'm guessing.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> I assume you mean sell? ^
> 
> And it depends on if you enjoy the thrill of hatching eggs, I guess?
> 
> If you hatch, you could be LUCKY like Gnoxaim and get a double in awesome colors (or even a triple, that would be crazy) and have people throwing money at you in every direction. Oooor you could get a dragon destined for the deities.
> 
> If you'd rather have 180k, quickly and with no risk at all, then selling is the route for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm personally hoarding all the eggs that come my way because they're planning on releasing a looooot more colors for the color wheel soon, and eggs are likely to rise in price when that finally gets implemented. A G1 in new colors would be pretty sought after, I'm guessing.



I did in fact mean to sell them. Thank you for the information


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Navy/Violet/Rose
> 
> 
> I can't remember what sorts of things you said you preferred, other than girls only. o:



hhh...ah... that last one... TvT too bad its far too expensive for me lmao. thank you so much for looking tho!! that was really nice of you <3 unfortunately im just poor af so i try looking for cheaper ones, and literally 90% of the cheaper nocs have mortifyingly bad terts. :'D

i did get this one tho, but now i have 3 ****ing sky nocs





@botari: its ok!! i dont have the mats yet which is why i havent, but thank you <3

ALSO XAN THAT BOY HAS GORGEOUS COLORS


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> hhh...ah... that last one... TvT too bad its far too expensive for me lmao. thank you so much for looking tho!! that was really nice of you <3 unfortunately im just poor af so i try looking for cheaper ones, and literally 90% of the cheaper nocs have mortifyingly bad terts. :'D
> 
> i did get this one tho, but now i have 3 ****ing sky nocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @botari: its ok!! i dont have the mats yet which is why i havent, but thank you <3
> 
> ALSO XAN THAT BOY HAS GORGEOUS COLORS



Sky primary is so niiice though! Gives it the snowbelly effect without using the tert. : D She'd look lovely with IriShimSpines~


And yesss, I am so excited! Not for spending all the money for breed change and genes (I'm thinking Vipera/Shim/Gem SD), but I LOVE THESE COLORS so it'll be worth it~ 3 off from being a triple, in my favorite range of colors.


----------



## lolparrot

alright so i caved in and bought an egg




i dunno what to do with em so if you want to buy him lmk 

i have only found 2 eggs in all of the chests ive opened rng pls


----------



## Alienfish

woo finally got some chests from scavenge for once. maybe cause it's my cake day idk 

nic noc babs everyone


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> I assume you mean sell? ^
> 
> And it depends on if you enjoy the thrill of hatching eggs, I guess?
> 
> If you hatch, you could be LUCKY like Gnoxaim and get a double in awesome colors (or even a triple, that would be crazy) and have people throwing money at you in every direction. Oooor you could get a dragon destined for the deities.
> 
> If you'd rather have 180k, quickly and with no risk at all, then selling is the route for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm personally hoarding all the eggs that come my way because they're planning on releasing a looooot more colors for the color wheel soon, and eggs are likely to rise in price when that finally gets implemented. A G1 in new colors would be pretty sought after, I'm guessing.



yeah i wanted to save my eggs for the colourwheel expansion too, do you have any idea when that will be released? i've only heard about it from people on here xD


----------



## ssvv227

any one has spares of the following for trade?? i have just about most of other ones not listed below. thank you!

Graveyard Guardian
Hibernal Starbear
Jadecarved Decoy
Livewire Grizzly


----------



## cheezyfries

ssvv227 said:


> any one has spares of the following for trade?? i have just about most of other ones not listed below. thank you!
> 
> Graveyard Guardian
> Hibernal Starbear
> Jadecarved Decoy
> Livewire Grizzly
> Living Sculpture
> Spellbound Tome
> Sundial Imposter



hi! i need an unlikely alliance and i can trade you a spellbound tome for it ^^


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> woo finally got some chests from scavenge for once. maybe cause it's my cake day idk
> 
> nic noc babs everyone



Happpy Cake Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooh!

The x-mas baby I bought:





i wanna get glimmer as a tert eventually


----------



## Cheremtasy

ssvv227 said:


> any one has spares of the following for trade?? i have just about most of other ones not listed below. thank you!
> 
> Graveyard Guardian
> Hibernal Starbear
> Jadecarved Decoy
> Livewire Grizzly
> Living Sculpture
> Spellbound Tome
> Sundial Imposter



i have a sculpture, tome and imposter, i'll trade for any of the NotN familiars for them (Not the bears though because i get way too many of them ugh xD)


----------



## ssvv227

cheezyfries said:


> hi! i need an unlikely alliance and i can trade you a spellbound tome for it ^^



sorry cheezy >.> i just got a spellbound tome...do you happen to have any of the other ones listed? and i do have an unlikely alliance for trade

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> i have a sculpture, tome and imposter, i'll trade for any of the NotN familiars for them (Not the bears though because i get way too many of them ugh xD)



i have multiples of magic mirror, wooden marionette, ensorcelled volume, opposing forces, animated statue, snarling mimic, extoplasmime, jawlocker...any of these in particular for the living sculpture and Sundial Imposter? thank you! my fr id is tunatuna btw.


----------



## Alienfish

wooo got this one. i think his mate is also in the ah lol...


----------



## Cheremtasy

ssvv227 said:


> sorry cheezy >.> i just got a spellbound tome...do you happen to have any of the other ones listed? and i do have an unlikely alliance for trade
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i have multiples of magic mirror, wooden marionette, ensorcelled volume, opposing forces, animated statue, snarling mimic, extoplasmime, jawlocker...any of these in particular for the living sculpture and Sundial Imposter? thank you! my fr id is tunatuna btw.



Could I take two animated statues? If not one animated statue and one wooden marionette 
I'll send over the imposter and sculpture over ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> wooo got this one. i think his mate is also in the ah lol...



Ah he looks really nice!


----------



## Cheremtasy

If anyone needs stuff this is my current list (it tends to change really fast though):





Feel free to also trade any NotN familiars with me (just not the bears since I get way too many and no chest familiars bc I just don't like them lol).


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> yeah i wanted to save my eggs for the colourwheel expansion too, do you have any idea when that will be released? i've only heard about it from people on here xD



There waaaas an estimate for the end of this year floating around, but a couple weeks ago the previews slowed down drastically so staff had time to work on aaalllll the new NoN stuff, I'm guessing. So that's out. 

THIS THREAD shows when color previews were released and how many there are still left there are to go. Before NoN, people were estimating based on the pace at which colors were being released.


----------



## DreadSpecialist

B') i have a problem


----------



## Xanarcah

HARD AT WORK RECRUITING MY ARMY


----------



## rosabelle

DreadSpecialist said:


> B') i have a problem



so many beautiful nocs  congrats!



Xanarcah said:


> HARD AT WORK RECRUITING MY ARMY



Do you have as many agols as your loga already @.@ omfg


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Do you have as many agols as your loga already @.@ omfg



I WISH

But I have 89 Loga at last count (this morning), and 29 Agol. 

My last goal mark for Loga was 3 full pages (84), but then I got a couple of cheapish ones and now I want to see if I can get to 100. Just workin' away on getting as many Agol as possible in the meantime.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Do you have as many agols as your loga already @.@ omfg



I WISH

But I have 89 Loga at last count (this morning), and 29 Agol. 

My last goal mark for Loga was 3 full pages (84), but then I got a couple of cheapish ones and now I want to see if I can get to 100. Just workin' away on getting as many Agol as possible in the meantime.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> HARD AT WORK RECRUITING MY ARMY



Oh my gosh. XD
Why do you have so many Agol's and Loga's? XD
Oh no thank you for the colour wheel guide thing.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Yessss, and I'm trying to cut back and I'm not sure it's working. xD;
> 
> Let me know when/if you decide to put your amazing Noc up for auction? I'll give you a standing SB of 1.5m (from me) to get the ball rolling/deter any major lowballing (not that 1m is a terrible offer, but you can def get more). I'm reasonably sure the last Crimson/Crimson G1 I saw went for 1m in the AH within a couple hours of being listed. It also had a soil tert. Obs tert is incredible.
> 
> Might want to see if DreadSpecialist and Tunatuna can give their opinions on a good AB price? Not sure if either has seen the recent convo here, but they're both way more knowledgeable on the current G1 market than I am.
> 
> 
> Faileas is kind of well known for having an entire lair full of Obs/Crimson G1s, and so even though the colors aren't quite in the right order, they might be interested anyway.



I just put the auction up and holy **** did it take me forever. It gave me so much anxiety, I went over the gen 1 pinglist like 5 times in case I miss pinged someone T.T; Link here if you're interested, lmao

I didn't put an AB yet because I wasn't sure. I saw a crim/crim/soil go for 8kg the other day....so I'll just wait for now. I don't remember if Faileas was on the pinglist, but I might just ping them for the heck of it. Thank you SO much for the advice !! I should just join the skype group to make this all easier, LOL.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> I WISH
> 
> But I have 89 Loga at last count (this morning), and 29 Agol.
> 
> My last goal mark for Loga was 3 full pages (84), but then I got a couple of cheapish ones and now I want to see if I can get to 100. Just workin' away on getting as many Agol as possible in the meantime.



Loga? Another fam who looks like Agol, thank you AH for images XD


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I just put the auction up and holy **** did it take me forever. It gave me so much anxiety, I went over the gen 1 pinglist like 5 times in case I miss pinged someone T.T; Link here if you're interested, lmao
> 
> I didn't put an AB yet because I wasn't sure. I saw a crim/crim/soil go for 8kg the other day....so I'll just wait for now. I don't remember if Faileas was on the pinglist, but I might just ping them for the heck of it. Thank you SO much for the advice !! I should just join the skype group to make this all easier, LOL.



xD FR auctions are so fiddly. I'll help you up the price a bit, but odds are people will pour the heat on pretty soon. 

I did see Faileas on the pinglist, so you should be good there. o:

Only thing I'd suggest is extending the snipe guard by a few hours? 1 hour is pretty short for auctions that are expected to get expensive like this one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> Oh my gosh. XD
> Why do you have so many Agol's and Loga's? XD
> Oh no thank you for the colour wheel guide thing.



I actually have no idea. xD; I just like them. A lot.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> xD FR auctions are so fiddly. I'll help you up the price a bit, but odds are people will pour the heat on pretty soon.
> 
> I did see Faileas on the pinglist, so you should be good there. o:
> 
> Only thing I'd suggest is extending the snipe guard by a few hours? 1 hour is pretty short for auctions that are expected to get expensive like this one.



I saw that, thank you so much <33333

Ah, ok. I'm still confused with snipe bids, but I'll extend it to 4 hours???


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Loga? Another fam who looks like Agol, thank you AH for images XD



Yep! The Loga was released as a special familiar for FR's anniversary in June. If you look at it's back fins, you can see the letters FR. Every account open at the time got one Loga as a present. Baldwin's Brew was also introduced for the anniversary and one of the special, limited time, brews was for the Loga. I made an appalling number of them and just... kept collecting. 

NoN is known for releasing "fake" items, like the bears. Essentially they're just recolors with minor tweaks to the originals. So it makes sense that the Loga is here as a recolored version, so that people who joined after the anniversary could make something similar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I saw that, thank you so much <33333
> 
> Ah, ok. I'm still confused with snipe bids, but I'll extend it to 4 hours???



4 hours sounds pretty reasonable to me. o: What about them confuses you?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I WISH
> 
> But I have 89 Loga at last count (this morning), and 29 Agol.
> 
> My last goal mark for Loga was 3 full pages (84), but then I got a couple of cheapish ones and now I want to see if I can get to 100. Just workin' away on getting as many Agol as possible in the meantime.


WOW! That's a lot of logas :O definitely an achievement if you reach 100 logas. Are you selling them at some point or just hoarding? xD



gnoixaim said:


> I just put the auction up and holy **** did it take me forever. It gave me so much anxiety, I went over the gen 1 pinglist like 5 times in case I miss pinged someone T.T; Link here if you're interested, lmao
> 
> I didn't put an AB yet because I wasn't sure. I saw a crim/crim/soil go for 8kg the other day....so I'll just wait for now. I don't remember if Faileas was on the pinglist, but I might just ping them for the heck of it. Thank you SO much for the advice !! I should just join the skype group to make this all easier, LOL.



Good luck on your auction!!! I hope you get showered with lots of dragon cash :') thats a beautiful noc girl right there


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> WOW! That's a lot of logas :O definitely an achievement if you reach 100 logas. Are you selling them at some point or just hoarding? xD



Right?

I was planning on hoarding them to sell in the future (because hoarding retired items is my thing), but I like them so much I might not be able to let them go when the time comes. xD; So I guess we'll see.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Right?
> 
> I was planning on hoarding them to sell in the future (because hoarding retired items is my thing), but I like them so much I might not be able to let them go when the time comes. xD; So I guess we'll see.



I actually have a feeling you'll be hoarding them but then all that mad cash you'll be making. 8) whichever you decide, its all good cause logas are pretty cute. Btw will agols be retiring??? or coming back next year?


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I actually have a feeling you'll be hoarding them but then all that mad cash you'll be making. 8) whichever you decide, its all good cause logas are pretty cute. Btw will agols be retiring??? or coming back next year?



I hope it results in mad cash. o: Probably the best outcome. If nothing else I have a _sweet army_. 

I think Agol may be coming back next year? 



> These recipes will be available for the duration of the holiday, and will cycle out when the Night of the Nocturne is complete.


----------



## rosabelle

MY GIRL IS DONE I AM TOO HAPPY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I hope it results in mad cash. o: Probably the best outcome. If nothing else I have a _sweet army_.
> 
> I think Agol may be coming back next year?



Definitely :') that sweet army is still growing now that you have agols too.

Ohh nice  I'll probably not brew a lot then. I want to brew more chests so I can try get a scroll.


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> MY GIRL IS DONE I AM TOO HAPPY



SHE LOOKS GLORIOUS


----------



## Cheremtasy

rosabelle said:


> MY GIRL IS DONE I AM TOO HAPPY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely :') that sweet army is still growing now that you have agols too.
> 
> Ohh nice  I'll probably not brew a lot then. I want to brew more chests so I can try get a scroll.



Ah you finished? Omg she's so pretty aaah. ;w;


----------



## Xanarcah

Whelp. Forget about having self control. .-.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> SHE LOOKS GLORIOUS





Botari1999 said:


> Ah you finished? Omg she's so pretty aaah. ;w;


Thank you! *u* 



Xanarcah said:


> Whelp. Forget about having self control. .-.



I love the colors! :O what genes are you planning to give him?


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I love the colors! :O what genes are you planning to give him?



Underbelly for sure! Not sure what else, though. I'm still deciding on species too, maaaybe Spiral?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Underbelly for sure! Not sure what else, though. I'm still deciding on species too, maaaybe Spiral?



Ooh spiral looks good cause he has nice eyes that match :O vipera looks good too!


----------



## Peisinoe

Xan showed me her before bed time.






i can officially say i have a gen 1 pastel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After seeing everyones egg luck I decided to hatch that nature egg and save the noc eggs for the colour expansion




ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Alienfish

@ Botari1999

thank you, i really liked the red colors. OLD DERGS 5ever i jav no life


----------



## cheezyfries

ssvv227 said:


> sorry cheezy >.> i just got a spellbound tome...do you happen to have any of the other ones listed? and i do have an unlikely alliance for trade
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i have multiples of magic mirror, wooden marionette, ensorcelled volume, opposing forces, animated statue, snarling mimic, extoplasmime, jawlocker...any of these in particular for the living sculpture and Sundial Imposter? thank you! my fr id is tunatuna btw.



um, what's the updated list of the familiars you need?

i will literally trade my soul for an unlikely alliance lol i have 4 spellbound tomes and more multiples of others, and it's the last one i need


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> 4 hours sounds pretty reasonable to me. o: What about them confuses you?



This is probably a dumb question, but with a 4 hour snipe guard - someone can bid 4 hours before rollover and they would win the auction?? But if someone bids 3 hours prior to end time - the auction is extended another 4 hours or????? Omg, noob alert!!



rosabelle said:


> Good luck on your auction!!! I hope you get showered with lots of dragon cash :') thats a beautiful noc girl right there



Thank you! I was so tempted to keep her, but........... too many damn gen 1 projects ;*( If anything, I'll still have the tomato/maroon/tomato baby. rip moniez


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but with a 4 hour snipe guard - someone can bid 4 hours before rollover and they would win the auction?? But if someone bids 3 hours prior to end time - the auction is extended another 4 hours or????? Omg, noob alert!!



Snipe guards work like this: they extend the auction so no one can snipe it. 

For instance, you have an auction that ends at midnight with a 4 hour snipe guard. It's 8PM and your snipe guard goes into effect. I slap down a bid at 11PM. So the auction gets extended to 3AM. The person I was throwing down with in the auction has until 3AM to put in a bid or else the auction goes to me. Let's say they come back and put in a bid at 2:45AM, baaaarely before the end of the snipe guard time. Auction now ends at 6:45AM. Etc, etc. 

It might be easier to phrase like this: auction ends at midnight but 4 hours must have passed after the last bid in order to win. 

A snipe guard makes it so that someone with a very fast computer can't just swoop in at the last minute and win an auction out of nowhere. It also gives people in other time zones or who may have other commitments a chance to win, even if they can't be glued to their computers at the exact time the auction ends. You can get up and use the bathroom or sleep or go to work. It means that the person willing to dig deepest into their pockets is likely to win, rather than the most opportune person.


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey gnoixaim. I saw you needed to get rid of your noc scrolls. Someone was offering to trade 5 noc eggs for a scroll. Didn't know if you were interested!


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> HARD AT WORK RECRUITING MY ARMY



lol thats hilarious. are those gonna be worth a lot after non?


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> lol thats hilarious. are those gonna be worth a lot after non?



Right? Sometimes ridiculous collections are the most satisfying. xD

They'll probably fluctuate up and down with demand. I think they might be coming back again in the future, so I'm not sure about their value long term.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Snipe guards work like this: they extend the auction so no one can snipe it.
> 
> For instance, you have an auction that ends at midnight with a 4 hour snipe guard. It's 8PM and your snipe guard goes into effect. I slap down a bid at 11PM. So the auction gets extended to 3AM. The person I was throwing down with in the auction has until 3AM to put in a bid or else the auction goes to me. Let's say they come back and put in a bid at 2:45AM, baaaarely before the end of the snipe guard time. Auction now ends at 6:45AM. Etc, etc.
> 
> It might be easier to phrase like this: auction ends at midnight but 4 hours must have passed after the last bid in order to win.
> 
> A snipe guard makes it so that someone with a very fast computer can't just swoop in at the last minute and win an auction out of nowhere. It also gives people in other time zones or who may have other commitments a chance to win, even if they can't be glued to their computers at the exact time the auction ends. You can get up and use the bathroom or sleep or go to work. It means that the person willing to dig deepest into their pockets is likely to win, rather than the most opportune person.



Ahh, ok. Thanks so much for explaining, I'll tidy up my auction post now : ) 



Peisinoe said:


> Hey gnoixaim. I saw you needed to get rid of your noc scrolls. Someone was offering to trade 5 noc eggs for a scroll. Didn't know if you were interested!



I am, what's their IGN? I think I saw someone post that on FB and I messaged them, so we'll see if I caught them in time. I'm sad and hatched all my noc eggs and I'm trying to replenish my hoard ;/ Found em 8)


----------



## lolparrot

an XYX
yes


----------



## gingerbread

just curious before I list a few on ah, does anyone want to buy these dragons?  (I don't know what to price, so just offer what you think is cool, gems or treasure idm)













may also sell my two nocturnes, can't right now though


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> HARD AT WORK RECRUITING MY ARMY



Love it! This is awesome ^^


----------



## brutalitea

I had good luck for about 10 minutes in Woodland Path earlier tonight:

10:41 - Bogus Manamonger
10:42 - Bogus Manamonger
10:45 - Spellbound Tome
10:46 - Wooden Marionette
10:49 - Living Sculpture

IF I AM REMEMBERING CORRECTLY (since it's rollover and I can't check): 

Missing 3 mimic familiars right now - Ectoplasmime, Jawlocker, and Animated Statue.
Missing 4 fake bears - Voltspire Intruder, Lavaborne Hoax, Jadecarved Decoy, and Thornthick Thief.
Missing 7 real bears - Graveyard Guardian, Cloudkeeper Herald, Timber Tender, Wavebreak Snarler, Hibernal Starbear, Murktooth Bramblekeep, Livewire Grizzly.

I actually got most of my familiars from my fellow acolights (Light Flight Best Flight!).

Also missing Conjurer's Cloak. If/when I get that, I will have complete Conjurer's Tatters, Witch's Tatters, Magician's Tatters, and Sorcerer's Tatters. There's zero chance of me getting the Enchanter's Tatters, I'm around 300 gems short.

I've gotten one Noc Change Scroll and two Noc eggs so far.


----------



## cheezyfries

skydancers up for sale ^^



Spoiler






















send whatever you'd like for them, anything above 5k is good with me ^^ please name before exalting if you decide to haha


----------



## Cheremtasy

I should have been doing commissions but I promised myself I would finish this gift for someone on FR. X'D


----------



## cinny

Botari1999 said:


> I should have been doing commissions but I promised myself I would finish this gift for someone on FR. X'D



duuude!! you would make bankkk $__$ if you made a thread on Adoptables~ your art style is beautiful yo.


----------



## brutalitea

Update:

Missing 2 mimic familiars right now - Ectoplasmime, and Jawlocker.
Missing 3 fake bears - Voltspire Intruder, Lavaborne Hoax, and Jadecarved Decoy.
Missing 5 real bears - Graveyard Guardian, Cloudkeeper Herald, Hibernal Starbear, Murktooth Bramblekeep, and Livewire Grizzly.


----------



## Cheremtasy

cinny said:


> duuude!! you would make bankkk $__$ if you made a thread on Adoptables~ your art style is beautiful yo.



Thank you Cinny and Xanarcah. 
I'm kind of confused about the adoptables thing on FR though, like I see art of people's dragons and not the usually kind of adoptables that people make (like their own characters/designs)


----------



## Alienfish

I mostly dig through AH whenever I have the gems or treas.. too lazy to follow each and every auction..

also tfw when you actually get chests from scavenge ._.


----------



## Cadbberry

Got a baby nocturne, love it 
*



HTML:*


----------



## Alienfish

nice colours  havent got a noc egg yet but some fams at least


----------



## gingerbread

gingerbread said:


> just curious before I list a few on ah, does anyone want to buy these dragons?  (I don't know what to price, so just offer what you think is cool, gems or treasure idm)


...


----------



## FancyThat

Cadbberry said:


> Got a baby nocturne, love it
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:*



That's so cute! Really nice colours congrats ^^


----------



## cheezyfries

cheezyfries said:


> skydancers up for sale ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send whatever you'd like for them, anything above 5k is good with me ^^ please name before exalting if you decide to haha



can probably take them for free now haha, i just need to get rid of them!


----------



## tumut

I got some surprisingly pretty iridescent/shimmer/gembond tundra hatchlings

12.5k each 



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cadbberry said:


> Got a baby nocturne, love it
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:*



WHAT NO WAY IM SO JEALOUS

how much did you pay (unless you hatched it yourself)? ;_; maybe if i werent so cheap i could get a nice one lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

im p sure every other post of mine is a doublepost now. ugh


----------



## brutalitea

Update:

Missing 2 mimics - Ectoplasmime, and Jawlocker.
Missing 3 fake bears - Voltspire Intruder, Lavaborne Hoax, and Jadecarved Decoy.
Missing 2 real bears - Graveyard Guardian and Murktooth Bramblekeep.

If anyone is willing to trade me for any of the above, let me know! I have duplicates of some other familiars!


----------



## roseflower

Tae said:


> Update:
> 
> Missing 2 mimics - Ectoplasmime, and Jawlocker.
> Missing 3 fake bears - Voltspire Intruder, Lavaborne Hoax, and Jadecarved Decoy.
> Missing 2 real bears - Graveyard Guardian and Murktooth Bramblekeep.
> 
> If anyone is willing to trade me for any of the above, let me know! I have duplicates of some other familiars!



What?s the deal with those fake bear familiars, why are they not real? The textbox says there?s something suspect about this bear and the like, but what does it mean?


----------



## Shirohibiki

roseflower said:


> What?s the deal with those fake bear familiars, why are they not real? The textbox says there?s something suspect about this bear and the like, but what does it mean?



its simply because theyre recolors and not the ones that were from the festival. thats all.

//buys gen ones, knowing they will never get gened


----------



## inkling

Botari1999 said:


> I should have been doing commissions but I promised myself I would finish this gift for someone on FR. X'D



I really like this


----------



## lolparrot

Impulse buy I spent gems on
not regretting it
YET


----------



## gnoixaim

Tae said:


> Update:
> 
> Missing 2 mimics - Ectoplasmime, and Jawlocker.
> Missing 3 fake bears - Voltspire Intruder, Lavaborne Hoax, and Jadecarved Decoy.
> Missing 2 real bears - Graveyard Guardian and Murktooth Bramblekeep.
> 
> If anyone is willing to trade me for any of the above, let me know! I have duplicates of some other familiars!



What's your FR ign? I hate those mimic chests, last year's grind was......embarrassing because I spent so much time in the Coli. Lmao


----------



## brutalitea

gnoixaim said:


> What's your FR ign? I hate those mimic chests, last year's grind was......embarrassing because I spent so much time in the Coli. Lmao



Smoaking. 

UPDATE:

Missing 1 fake bear - Lavaborne Hoax.
Missing 1 real bear - Graveyard Guardian.


----------



## Alienfish

Happy new year everyone!

Got some more fams from chests which is good cause I jav more use for those tbh buuuuut.. I want eggs :c noc or regular I need quiche


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> Got some more fams from chests which is good cause I jav more use for those tbh buuuuut.. I want eggs :c noc or regular I need quiche



Happy new year!
I get soo many familiars, but no Nocturne scroll yet ;v; Got a few eggs though c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> its simply because theyre recolors and not the ones that were from the festival. thats all.
> 
> //buys gen ones, knowing they will never get gened



Ah I see, thank you!


----------



## gnoixaim

Tae said:


> Smoaking.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Missing 1 fake bear - Lavaborne Hoax.
> Missing 1 real bear - Graveyard Guardian.



Ahh, I was going to give you the chests. I'm glad you got some! I'm still hoarding the bears though...

--


& I'm literally drowning in gen 1 hell. All these christmas nocs won't sell and I feel bad exalting them, omggg.



Spoiler: skydancer or nah???








I have another gen 1 like her and I'm conflicted of what to do? LOL.



and i'm going to hatch a few more for the new year /sobbingggg/


----------



## inkling

Happy new year everyone! I finally found my first noc egg while scavenging. Now I have to decide whether I want to hatch it or sell it!


----------



## inkling

it must be my lucky day bc i just found a second noc egg  in a strange chest from grinding in the coli. wooh.


----------



## gingerbread

anyone have any name ideas for my new male Imperial? 





I was thinking something nature related? like flower or herb (like my other dragon, Primrose) but I can't think of anything.

i've also got a few more unnamed ones, feel free to suggest names for these also (because I pretty much suck at naming)


----------



## cinny

gingerbread said:


> anyone have any name ideas for my new male Imperial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking something nature related? like flower or herb (like my other dragon, Primrose) but I can't think of anything.
> 
> i've also got a few more unnamed ones, feel free to suggest names for these also (because I pretty much suck at naming)



ooo what a cute imperial!! I bought so many gembod imperials yesterday z__z I need to stop buying dragons.
I'm horrible at naming tho LOL soz.


----------



## Silversea

Opened 15 chests and every one had the regular holiday bears. So I'm just going to buy the hoax/fake ones off the auction house it looks like.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Silversea said:


> Opened 15 chests and every one had the regular holiday bears. So I'm just going to buy the hoax/fake ones off the auction house it looks like.



That's not bad, I don't see why you can't trade the bears for the new NotN familiars? I mean like, don't waste your treasure if you don't have too right?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hatched this noc from an egg I got in a chest


----------



## Alienfish

Achievement Unlocked!
Light Egg Find or obtain an unhatched Light Egg.

YASSSS


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have 2 noc eggers now that I'm going to hold until the color wheel along with my other eggs because the one i decided to open was an ugly tree derg AGAIN so I mean totes not worth it until I can make some moolah with them. Also have a TON of the familiars (srsly like 6 of the mirrors and lots of doubles of bears) and almost a full set of the purple witchy stuffs which is awesome, I am still mad I didn't have money for the white set, and I wish I could trade someone for them for something I have because *grabby hands* but I dont jav the money for gems after xmas =[


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> That's not bad, I don't see why you can't trade the bears for the new NotN familiars? I mean like, don't waste your treasure if you don't have too right?



Agreed with this ^
There are plenty of folks looking to trade for familiars they don't have.

I personally went the 'sell chests when prices are sky high and buy what I want with the money' route. I hit 5 par on all the familiars and chest apparel with just the money from a couple dozen chests!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have 2 noc eggers now that I'm going to hold until the color wheel along with my other eggs because the one i decided to open was an ugly tree derg AGAIN so I mean totes not worth it until I can make some moolah with them. Also have a TON of the familiars (srsly like 6 of the mirrors and lots of doubles of bears) and almost a full set of the purple witchy stuffs which is awesome, I am still mad I didn't have money for the white set, and I wish I could trade someone for them for something I have because *grabby hands* but I dont jav the money for gems after xmas =[



Sent you a message on FR~


----------



## Silversea

Botari1999 said:


> That's not bad, I don't see why you can't trade the bears for the new NotN familiars? I mean like, don't waste your treasure if you don't have too right?



The "old" bears are the worst thing to try and trade. It's all I get to buy with treasure until I sit down and start doing 10 hour farming session in the coliseum every day ;p  I've lost too much available free time to properly experience the site compared to last year.

Did get a breed change scroll so that was great. Goodness knows what to do with it though.


----------



## ssvv227

still looking for a

Hibernal Starbear
Livewire Grizzly

@@

if anyone has a spare that they can trade with, i have just about all the other notn familiars


----------



## roseflower

ssvv227 said:


> still looking for a
> 
> Hibernal Starbear
> Livewire Grizzly
> 
> @@
> 
> if anyone has a spare that they can trade with, i have just about all the other notn familiars



I could trade you a Hibernal Starbear, I?m still looking for a Fallbrush Fraud, Thornthick Thief, Graveyard Guardian, Lavaborne Hoax and Slumbering Charlatan c: Maybe you have one of these?


----------



## ssvv227

roseflower said:


> I could trade you a Hibernal Starbear, I?m still looking for a Fallbrush Fraud, Thornthick Thief, Graveyard Guardian, Lavaborne Hoax and Slumbering Charlatan c: Maybe you have one of these?



i can trade you a Thornthick Thief  my fr id is tunatuna. thank you so much!


----------



## roseflower

ssvv227 said:


> i can trade you a Thornthick Thief  my fr id is tunatuna. thank you so much!



Great, my username is Gardenie (not Gardenia), thank you, sending it your way c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Silversea said:


> The "old" bears are the worst thing to try and trade. It's all I get to buy with treasure until I sit down and start doing 10 hour farming session in the coliseum every day ;p  I've lost too much available free time to properly experience the site compared to last year.
> 
> Did get a breed change scroll so that was great. Goodness knows what to do with it though.



Ah really? Well maybe to you, but there are many people who are looking for the bears, and I mean a lot. XD
If you go on the forums to the items for sale section you'll find a thread called NotN swap center (something like that) and you can literally get whatever you're looking from on there by trading with other users.


----------



## Alienfish

mm yass finally some treas so i can start diggin' old dergs <3

- - - Post Merge - - -






level 25 too


----------



## gingerbread

got a new dragon from the AH, been looking for one with these colours and genes for ages.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> mm yass finally some treas so i can start diggin' old dergs <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 25 too




That's cool, but I still don't get why old dergs are popular? I honestly don't see the appeal? Is it just that they're old?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gingerbread said:


> got a new dragon from the AH, been looking for one with these colours and genes for ages.



Ah she's so pretty.


----------



## gingerbread

cinny said:


> ooo what a cute imperial!! I bought so many gembod imperials yesterday z__z I need to stop buying dragons.
> I'm horrible at naming tho LOL soz.



thank you! c: yeah ;v; they are my weakness tbh. lol, it's fine! same here. 



Botari1999 said:


> Ah she's so pretty.



thanks


----------



## cheezyfries

started out the year with a plague egg from scavenging  willing to trade it for a light or ice egg because this one's my third plague one haha. i've been having bad luck getting chests, i managed to get them every single day up until a few days ago, and i haven't gotten one since. due to holidays, i haven't been grinding as much, but i'm finally home so it's time to grind 24/7 haha


----------



## brutalitea

I got all the mimics, fake bears, and real bears! I'm so pleased. 

Egg count so far: 4.
Noc scroll count so far: 2.

I'm glad I got it all done in time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Looking for someone willing to trade a snarling mimic, and an animated statue for any of the other mimics? I have multiples of the Ensorcelled Volume, Deadly Reflection, Magic Mirror, Spellbound Tome, and Painted Marionette that I can trade!


----------



## Alienfish

As for old dergs (6-digit or lower) it's a hobby of collecting just like gen1, certain color, genes etc. and they are valuable asf, mine are around 300k treas or 300-500 gems each depending on the numbers in the digits, colors, genes, levels etc. It's an appeal I like and I'm gonna try and collect those I can, when I can


----------



## FancyThat

Happy new year everyone ^^

I got everything from NoN but a breed change scroll (not bothered about that though). I also bought a bunch of stunning and beautiful accents over the holidays, now I just need to find dragons for them . I really need more self control over my treasure spending so I can expand again, the vault doesn't restrict my spending .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> That's cool, but I still don't get why old dergs are popular? I honestly don't see the appeal? Is it just that they're old?



Well they are a part of the site history, some people like that or some might like their lower ID numbers. I personally like them but I'm fussy with breed lists being too long and I prefer gen 1 or 2 so don't buy many, I only have 6 digit ones so far.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't care too much about the breeding, I just want them old  Oh well managed to stone and tinct back that pc i got yesterday so I can start making an old derg team fo reals


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> I don't care too much about the breeding, I just want them old  Oh well managed to stone and tinct back that pc i got yesterday so I can start making an old derg team fo reals



Yeah it's all down to personal preference , I don't think I'll find a lower than 6 digit without a breeding list easily so I'll have to accept a possibly long list with some unnamed ones if I want one.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Yeah it's all down to personal preference , I don't think I'll find a lower than 6 digit without a breeding list easily so I'll have to accept a possibly long list with some unnamed ones if I want one.



yeah.. sure is and i know a lot of peeps wants unbred so ^^

and yea same if i ever save up mangoes for it.


----------



## Silversea

Did that system for trading items ever come out in the end? Or is trading still based on sending independent messages?


----------



## Cheremtasy

FancyThat said:


> Happy new year everyone ^^
> 
> I got everything from NoN but a breed change scroll (not bothered about that though). I also bought a bunch of stunning and beautiful accents over the holidays, now I just need to find dragons for them . I really need more self control over my treasure spending so I can expand again, the vault doesn't restrict my spending .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are a part of the site history, some people like that or some might like their lower ID numbers. I personally like them but I'm fussy with breed lists being too long and I prefer gen 1 or 2 so don't buy many, I only have 6 digit ones so far.



Oh okay, I still don't see the appeal though (just stating my opinion though, not hating). I like breeding pretty dergs, though i never seem to have enough lair space and I'm basically broke from spending treasure on apparel items. xD


----------



## Alienfish

yeah xD i think i like having less but older dergs in my lair and then i breed now and then for dom and stuff :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> That's cool, but I still don't get why old dergs are popular? I honestly don't see the appeal? Is it just that they're old?



There are a couple reasons people have started liking old dragons, the most prevalent reason is probably that they're rare. There will never be any more old dragons than there are now. We judge "oldness" by the length of the ID number instead of strictly by age in months or years, which makes it easy to distinguish them from other dragons. 

But yeah, the first 6 months or so I was on FR, old dragons wasn't even a thing yet. You could find 6 digit dragons for fodder prices and most of them were ugly and no one cared about them. After a while, people got the idea that old dragons were going "extinct". 

In a way, people consider them the dragon equivalent of a retired item. 

They're a part of the site's opening days, which also gives them a history. There are over 19,800,000 dragons on FR right now. We're closing in on 20mil fast. Imagine having a dragon that was one of the first 1000 on the site. It's survived aaaaaall the way since opening until now, without being exalted or abandoned on an account somewhere, which is kind of cool. 


It's kind of like comparing rhinestones or glass crystals to diamonds? You might not be able to tell the difference at a glance, and they both serve the same purpose, but one is definitely rarer than the other, thus it's more sought after by some people who give value to that sort of thing. Of course, it's totally fine to not care about this side of FR, because breeding pretty dragons and buying the newest hatchlings with the newest genes is an enormous side of the site. I have my breeding dragons and my trophy dragons separate, to get the best of both worlds. xD; 


I like old dragons partially because they're the next level of challenge for me. Pretty dragons are a dime a dozen in the AH, triple gened Imps and Coatls go for fodder price and get exalted all the time. Gen 1s are a pretty cool level of prestige, but people hatch eggs all the time, and numbers are only going up with the passage of time. Didn't win the auction for the G1 XXY with great colors? There'll probably be another one along sooner or later. But an old, low-digit dragon? There won't be more of those in the future. So it's fun for me to get an oldie and try to transform it into something that looks like the pretty dragons of the current market. I consider it to be "upgrading" my lair. Quality over quantity. 

Mostly because in this game, you have to find something you enjoy working towards or else there's nothing to do. I guess this is my way of setting the next goal for myself. 



That being said, if you find an ultra oldie in the AH by chance and don't care about keeping it, you should let me dump obscene quantities of internet dragon money on you in return for it. : D


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> There are a couple reasons people have started liking old dragons, the most prevalent reason is probably that they're rare. There will never be any more old dragons than there are now. We judge "oldness" by the length of the ID number instead of strictly by age in months or years, which makes it easy to distinguish them from other dragons.
> 
> But yeah, the first 6 months or so I was on FR, old dragons wasn't even a thing yet. You could find 6 digit dragons for fodder prices and most of them were ugly and no one cared about them. After a while, people got the idea that old dragons were going "extinct".
> 
> In a way, people consider them the dragon equivalent of a retired item.
> 
> They're a part of the site's opening days, which also gives them a history. There are over 19,800,000 dragons on FR right now. We're closing in on 20mil fast. Imagine having a dragon that was one of the first 1000 on the site. It's survived aaaaaall the way since opening until now, without being exalted or abandoned on an account somewhere, which is kind of cool.
> 
> 
> It's kind of like comparing rhinestones or glass crystals to diamonds? You might not be able to tell the difference at a glance, and they both serve the same purpose, but one is definitely rarer than the other, thus it's more sought after by some people who give value to that sort of thing. Of course, it's totally fine to not care about this side of FR, because breeding pretty dragons and buying the newest hatchlings with the newest genes is an enormous side of the site. I have my breeding dragons and my trophy dragons separate, to get the best of both worlds. xD;
> 
> 
> I like old dragons partially because they're the next level of challenge for me. Pretty dragons are a dime a dozen in the AH, triple gened Imps and Coatls go for fodder price and get exalted all the time. Gen 1s are a pretty cool level of prestige, but people hatch eggs all the time, and numbers are only going up with the passage of time. Didn't win the auction for the G1 XXY with great colors? There'll probably be another one along sooner or later. But an old, low-digit dragon? There won't be more of those in the future. So it's fun for me to get an oldie and try to transform it into something that looks like the pretty dragons of the current market. I consider it to be "upgrading" my lair. Quality over quantity.
> 
> Mostly because in this game, you have to find something you enjoy working towards or else there's nothing to do. I guess this is my way of setting the next goal for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, if you find an ultra oldie in the AH by chance and don't care about keeping it, you should let me dump obscene quantities of internet dragon money on you in return for it. : D



Ah that's actually really nice way of seeing it. 
I'm like super poor though so I'd never be able to afford one lol. xD
I have a lot of trouble saving up treasure and just end up blowing my tbt to buy treasure (why life why).
I'm kind of getting into the gen one thing but it'll be 5 million years until I can actually save up enough treasure to buy the gene scrolls. xD


----------



## Alienfish

dat master post xan <3

but yeah.. i prefer quality old dergs rather than filling up my lair with impulse buys


----------



## Shirohibiki

aughhh im not sure what to do with this dragon now. i originally wanted cryface, but now cherub/butterfly is looking really good... I: i know shell never actually get gened bc i never make any money but its good to have a goal? XD so what do you guys think out of these?


Spoiler









http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141&tab=dragon&did=5435175


----------



## rosabelle

Shirohibiki said:


> aughhh im not sure what to do with this dragon now. i originally wanted cryface, but now cherub/butterfly is looking really good... I: i know shell never actually get gened bc i never make any money but its good to have a goal? XD so what do you guys think out of these?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141&tab=dragon&did=5435175



imo cryface looks really beautiful on her! my second choice would have to be poitox.  the 3 samples all look good though so whichever you decide with, she'll still look amazing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I found a dream dragon I never knew I wanted (mainly because of her colors) LOL the user really wanted 1kG for her which I thought of course was too much since she isn't a double or something but no matter how much haggling I did for the past few days, they never gave in. xD I'm so happy that I got her though. 




I plan to turn her into this:




I want to turn her into a wildclaw but when will that ever happen.


----------



## Cheremtasy

rosabelle said:


> imo cryface looks really beautiful on her! my second choice would have to be poitox.  the 3 samples all look good though so whichever you decide with, she'll still look amazing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I found a dream dragon I never knew I wanted (mainly because of her colors) LOL the user really wanted 1kG for her which I thought of course was too much since she isn't a double or something but no matter how much haggling I did for the past few days, they never gave in. xD I'm so happy that I got her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to turn her into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to turn her into a wildclaw but when will that ever happen.



Ah I love her colours! And your plan for her looks great. ;w;


----------



## cinny

Shirohibiki said:


> aughhh im not sure what to do with this dragon now. i originally wanted cryface, but now cherub/butterfly is looking really good... I: i know shell never actually get gened bc i never make any money but its good to have a goal? XD so what do you guys think out of these?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141&tab=dragon&did=5435175



Ooohoho I like cryface!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I think I did pretty alright for this festival, especially since I didn't work too hard at it this time... 

*From Chests:*
4 noc eggs(opened one of them)
2 Sunbeam Ursa
Livewire Grizzly
3 Magma Embear
Graveyard Guardian
Cragbacked Bouldursa
Ecoplasmine
2 Jawlockers
Sundial Imposter
Fungusbearing Phony
Jadecarved Decoy
Polarfreeze Defender
Wavebreak Snarler
Timber Tender
Bogus Manamonger
Fallbrush Fraud
2 Smokebillow Sham
4 Sunsea Pseudo
Thorntrick Thief
3 Deadly Reflection
3 Ensorcelled Volume
Living Sculpture
5 Magic Mirror
Opposing Forces
3 Painted Marionette
2 Spellbound Tome
Unlikely Alliance
Wooden Marionette
Conjurer's Hat
3 Conjurer's Cobwebs
Conjurer's Herb Pouch
3 Conjurer's Staff

*I brewed:*
2 Agol
3 Magician's Cloak
4 Magician's Cobwebs
Magician's Hat
Magician's Herb Pouch
Magician's Staff

*I bought:*
1 set Witch's Tatters
1 set Sorcerer's Tatters
And Xan was nice enough to hold an Enchanter's Tatters until I can afford to actually buy it!

So I did better than I thought I would, and much better than I have been doing for the other Holidays, usually because I forget to spend my hoard of currency until it's too late...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* look at my little gentleman XD




I want to find some other stuff to make it proper but idk what.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Ah that's actually really nice way of seeing it.
> I'm like super poor though so I'd never be able to afford one lol. xD
> I have a lot of trouble saving up treasure and just end up blowing my tbt to buy treasure (why life why).
> I'm kind of getting into the gen one thing but it'll be 5 million years until I can actually save up enough treasure to buy the gene scrolls. xD



Yeah. : D I feel like their appeal isn't immediately obvious because it's pretty heavily obscured by the main goals of the site (get pretty dragons and new items). It's kind of like working backwards? I'm not sure, but this may be why old dragon collecting isn't big for users until they're a few months into the game. Yes, they cost a lot, which is a big deterrent to newer folks. And then they cost more to pretty up. Most old dragons are definitely not instant gratification (depending on what the end goal for them is). 

Never be too sure about them being out of your reach right now, though, sometimes you can get lucky and find them for really cheap in the AH. This is how a large number of my dragons came to me, actually, I don't have the funds to actually pay full auction price for aaalllll my 5 digit dragons. xD; Especially now, since prices have just been going up and up and up. 

Well done on starting on Gen 1s, though. xD Congrats, you're on the road with a bunch of us, on the way to being perpetually broke.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> dat master post xan <3
> 
> but yeah.. i prefer quality old dergs rather than filling up my lair with impulse buys



xD I've been on vacation for the past week, so it's been a little harder to get online for any length of time to wall of text at you guys. 

And yeah, it's a little harder to impulse buy oldies because of their cost. Probably good investments, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Also, I found a dream dragon I never knew I wanted (mainly because of her colors) LOL the user really wanted 1kG for her which I thought of course was too much since she isn't a double or something but no matter how much haggling I did for the past few days, they never gave in. xD I'm so happy that I got her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to turn her into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to turn her into a wildclaw but when will that ever happen.



Nice purchase! Your dragons/future plans are always so lovely. o: She's going to look great with the rest of your dessert lair!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I think I did pretty alright for this festival, especially since I didn't work too hard at it this time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *From Chests:*
> 4 noc eggs(opened one of them)
> 2 Sunbeam Ursa
> Livewire Grizzly
> 3 Magma Embear
> Graveyard Guardian
> Cragbacked Bouldursa
> Ecoplasmine
> 2 Jawlockers
> Sundial Imposter
> Fungusbearing Phony
> Jadecarved Decoy
> Polarfreeze Defender
> Wavebreak Snarler
> Timber Tender
> Bogus Manamonger
> Fallbrush Fraud
> 2 Smokebillow Sham
> 4 Sunsea Pseudo
> Thorntrick Thief
> 3 Deadly Reflection
> 3 Ensorcelled Volume
> Living Sculpture
> 5 Magic Mirror
> Opposing Forces
> 3 Painted Marionette
> 2 Spellbound Tome
> Unlikely Alliance
> Wooden Marionette
> Conjurer's Hat
> 3 Conjurer's Cobwebs
> Conjurer's Herb Pouch
> 3 Conjurer's Staff
> 
> *I brewed:*
> 2 Agol
> 3 Magician's Cloak
> 4 Magician's Cobwebs
> Magician's Hat
> Magician's Herb Pouch
> Magician's Staff
> 
> *I bought:*
> 1 set Witch's Tatters
> 1 set Sorcerer's Tatters
> And Xan was nice enough to hold an Enchanter's Tatters until I can afford to actually buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> So I did better than I thought I would, and much better than I have been doing for the other Holidays, usually because I forget to spend my hoard of currency until it's too late...



Pretty good! That looks like a great haul, especially for not going all out trying to get a ton of everything. I am so in love with the new apparel~

I was kind of in the same boat; I had to do aaalllll my NoN stuff in the first week because I went on vacation the second week. My flight home is today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> *cries* look at my little gentleman XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to find some other stuff to make it proper but idk what.



Maybe a Waistcoat?


----------



## Alienfish

old dergs


----------



## cheezyfries

ugh coli doesn't seem to be working for me anymore! for some reason, the fight button to continue a battle doesn't work for me anymore and now it doesn't even seem to be loading. does anyone know why/has anyone experienced this too?


----------



## Alienfish

it works but it keeps flashing .w.  try changing the socket?


----------



## Xanarcah

There's a glitch with the coli right now, maybe related to taking out the NoN monsters.

Got a Dom alert about it this morning.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> There's a glitch with the coli right now, maybe related to taking out the NoN monsters.
> 
> Got a Dom alert about it this morning.



ah, thanks x)) typical though .. oh well im alright with the notn **** i got some fams at least


----------



## LilD

I wanted to share some hatchlings from my first 2 nests  











I was able to nab a breed change scroll and egg before the event ended, it was a good weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

oooh nice skydancer love those dark blue-ish colors


----------



## LilD

Thanks. The sky dancer is now my fav in lair


----------



## Shirohibiki

ty for the opinions guys!  god knows what ill do, probably just stare at all my ungened dragons and wish they were gened LMAO o well


----------



## Peisinoe

Two new gen one bros


----------



## tumut

Bought this guy a few days ago. He just needs an accent to be complete.


----------



## Alienfish

grats on your noc's 

time to save for moar old dergs...


----------



## Silversea

Oh

Well someone bought the akirbeak. So now:


1. I have more money than sense.

2. I can temporarily stop being a pain in the butt who complains about everything.

3. Party?


----------



## gingerbread

so, i've recently exalted some dragons and gotten a few new ones...












(planning on changing the xxx imp to a coatl ;v; when I can get enough for a scroll, that is. I tend to spend most of what I have on dragons lmao oops)
+ when I exalted a few because I didn't like the order they were in my lair so I exalted them and then realised there was an arrange button like 2 seconds after otl not a big loss though ;v;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe a Waistcoat?



Just grabbed one in white and black but they stick out of the ruff =[ They're really cute though


----------



## Camburn

*is in awe*   all my dragons are starving though.... I'm punishing them > jk I'm lazy


----------



## Alienfish

^haha XD

i should probs get moar bugs but frick that.. dont wanna waste on it


----------



## Cadbberry

Oh I have Dom marketplace sale prices, if you want something let me know


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> Oh I have Dom marketplace sale prices, if you want something let me know



I've been buying a bunch of apparel with the dom discount, I can't help myself!


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been buying a bunch of apparel with the dom discount, I can't help myself!



I cant afford to much XD


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I cant afford to much XD



me neither mango all my gold and treas go to old dergs

- - - Post Merge - - -

gems not gold lol tired. anyways im not too much into apparel unless it's flowery things and hippie skins


----------



## cheezyfries

gingerbread said:


> so, i've recently exalted some dragons and gotten a few new ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (planning on changing the xxx imp to a coatl ;v; when I can get enough for a scroll, that is. I tend to spend most of what I have on dragons lmao oops)
> + when I exalted a few because I didn't like the order they were in my lair so I exalted them and then realised there was an arrange button like 2 seconds after otl not a big loss though ;v;



hi! i took a quick look on the AH and found this coatl, who's identical to your imp, and is only 50 gems! the other adult one is starving haha and it'd cost some seafood points as well for it. hope this helps!


----------



## gnoixaim

gingerbread said:


> so, i've recently exalted some dragons and gotten a few new ones...
> -snip-
> (planning on changing the xxx imp to a coatl ;v; when I can get enough for a scroll, that is. I tend to spend most of what I have on dragons lmao oops)
> + when I exalted a few because I didn't like the order they were in my lair so I exalted them and then realised there was an arrange button like 2 seconds after otl not a big loss though ;v;



It'll be a lot cheaper to buy an XXX Coatl vs. spending 2000g buying a Coatl scroll : )

--

And bless you Xan for assisting me with my auction. I now have 18,000g worth of apparel 8)))))))))  <3


----------



## gingerbread

cheezyfries said:


> hi! i took a quick look on the AH and found this coatl, who's identical to your imp, and is only 50 gems! the other adult one is starving haha and it'd cost some seafood points as well for it. hope this helps!



;v; thank you! I've been looking in the ah for one for a while now o: lucky find, need to get a few gems now though ;v;;



gnoixaim said:


> It'll be a lot cheaper to buy an XXX Coatl vs. spending 2000g buying a Coatl scroll : )
> 
> --
> 
> And bless you Xan for assisting me with my auction. I now have 18,000g worth of apparel 8)))))))))  <3



yup! thank you c: 

now on a hunt for gems ;v;;


----------



## Peisinoe

pretty decent gen 1

violet/aqua/lav 11k


----------



## gingerbread

gingerbread said:


> now on a hunt for gems ;v;;



well. found a thread which exchanges treasure for gems, so I exchanged treasure (this morning) and haven't recieved gems yet... i'll wait a bit ;v;;


----------



## Peisinoe

gingerbread said:


> well. found a thread which exchanges treasure for gems, so I exchanged treasure (this morning) and haven't recieved gems yet... i'll wait a bit ;v;;



Who was it?

Check your sent messages to see if they grabbed the gems from your sent message.


----------



## sour

oh wow this thread exploded. and i still can't stop spending too much treasure and gems on accents. hahahaha help me


----------



## gingerbread

Peisinoe said:


> Who was it?
> 
> Check your sent messages to see if they grabbed the gems from your sent message.



jellywolffy, and I don't 100% understand what you mean? ;v; (sorry, i've never sent a message with treasure attached, I know how to though. i'm just not familiar with it)


----------



## Xanarcah

gingerbread said:


> jellywolffy, and I don't 100% understand what you mean? ;v; (sorry, i've never sent a message with treasure attached, I know how to though. i'm just not familiar with it)



Oh, jellywolffy is pretty reliable. I see there was a bit over an hour between the time they approved your request for gems and the time you replied you'd send the treasure, so they probably went offline during that time. 

Their first post (title with the Offline indicator) was last edited at Jan 04, 2016 09:05:59, which is right after they approved you. They probably though you were going to send the treasure immediately after approval and you were going to be the last customer before they had to leave for a bit. 


If you go to your Sent Messages folder, you can check to see if someone's taken anything attached to a PM. If they've taken it, there will be an empty check box on the far right. If they haven't taken anything, the check box will be missing.


----------



## gingerbread

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, jellywolffy is pretty reliable. I see there was a bit over an hour between the time they approved your request for gems and the time you replied you'd send the treasure, so they probably went offline during that time.
> 
> Their first post (title with the Offline indicator) was last edited at Jan 04, 2016 09:05:59, which is right after they approved you. They probably though you were going to send the treasure immediately after approval and you were going to be the last customer before they had to leave for a bit.
> 
> 
> If you go to your Sent Messages folder, you can check to see if someone's taken anything attached to a PM. If they've taken it, there will be an empty check box on the far right. If they haven't taken anything, the check box will be missing.



okay! c: I assumed so, I just got a little concerned ;v; 
ok  thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Xanarcah

gingerbread said:


> okay! c: I assumed so, I just got a little concerned ;v;
> ok  thanks for letting me know!



Yeah, sending money/items around is pretty nerve wracking. o: I'd be concerned too. 

A lot of people who buy gems with treasure have a favorite seller or two that they look out for and buy from regularly. Someone they've seen around and established as trustworthy. Vaze is my personal favorite seller. : D


----------



## lolparrot

I have too many gen 1s now rip


Spoiler: so many!







Carmine/Navy/Carmine




Violet/Crimson/Black




Purple/Charcoal/Slate




Ivory/Green/Azure




Mulberry/Teal/Stone




Crimson/Swamp/Leaf




Goldenrod/Leaf/Emerald




Rust/Midnight/Obsidian




Charcoal/Beige/Sky




Chocolate/Blue/Denim




Splash/Coal/Avocado


I'm gonna have a fun time selling these :v


----------



## brutalitea

In the mood to have a lair purge. I want some different colored dragons.


----------



## Cadbberry

Three new babies




 (Keeping this one)


----------



## Sap88

Cadbberry said:


> Three new babies
> ~Snip~



That nocturne is really pretty! ;0

Which one should I keep? Or are they all ugly X.x


----------



## Cadbberry

Sap88 said:


> Snip



thanks and I really like that black and blue one


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


>



I like the this one the best haha
Oh, and what's the current rate for TBT: FR Treasure?


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you get level 30 scavenge.. shows how much i want those eggs lol.

seems they fixed coli.. or idk


----------



## Cheremtasy

Haydenn said:


> I like the this one the best haha
> Oh, and what's the current rate for TBT: FR Treasure?



40k per 100 tbt though last time I bought I bought for 45k per 100 tbt


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> 40k per 100 tbt though last time I bought I bought for 45k per 100 tbt



jfc that inflation last time i bought it was like.. around 20k idk lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> jfc that inflation last time i bought it was like.. around 20k idk lol



Tbt is a lot harder to earn though compared to FR treasure so tbh it seems fair xD


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Tbt is a lot harder to earn though compared to FR treasure so tbh it seems fair xD



oh ya unless you make long/quality posts here where you earn them.

but on the other hand unless you grind or sell/buy a lot on fr it's as " annoying" tbh


----------



## cheezyfries

still working on my breeding project and i managed to get the right colors, just not the right gene >.< contemplating just buying glimmer and the breed change but that'd be so much treasure haha, but having to wait will be horrible!


----------



## Peisinoe

It'll be soooo worth it though! 

Also the leftover babies make you money as well so it's a win win!!


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> It'll be soooo worth it though!
> 
> Also the leftover babies make you money as well so it's a win win!!



that is very true haha, i hope that the parents can make more than two babies next time haha


----------



## inkling

ahhh I found my first nature egg in the kelp beds. whoopy DDD


----------



## Sap88

cheezyfries said:


> that is very true haha, i hope that the parents can make more than two babies next time haha



What breed change are you going for?


----------



## brutalitea

Recent purchases:




















^^^ She was a gift, actually


----------



## Peisinoe

Dude  AH snipe






Im guessing...my new gen one collection is xyx midnights???


----------



## Alienfish

@tae i love those snapper babs <3

also .. talking about eggs i still need a few to get all achievements.. might as well save up and trade around or smth idk stupid gather items


----------



## cheezyfries

Sap88 said:


> What breed change are you going for?



spiral! and then i need to buy a scroll of eternal youth for them haha


----------



## Cheremtasy

Selling some dergs on this thread if you guys are interested! I'll just post the link so I don't take up space on this thread. XD
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1703276/1#post_1703276


----------



## cheezyfries

oh, forgot to put this up! i'm selling my ice/obs gen 1 noc and really just need to get it out of my lair haha so if anyone has any offers, please let me know ^^

[x]


----------



## gnoixaim

Unsure if people like to collect certain ID's - but the "1990" dragons are being born right now : )


----------



## Cheremtasy

gnoixaim said:


> Unsure if people like to collect certain ID's - but the "1990" dragons are being born right now : )



My last chance is 19991010 since 10101999 has been exalted ;w;
Like I didn't care much a both ID numbers but now it's kind of interesting?


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oh, forgot to put this up! i'm selling my ice/obs gen 1 noc and really just need to get it out of my lair haha so if anyone has any offers, please let me know ^^
> 
> [x]



I pinged the G1 Hoarders for you, hopefully one of them will be interested.


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> Unsure if people like to collect certain ID's - but the "1990" dragons are being born right now : )



cool.. and nah i only collect old dergs myself but 1991 would have been cool whenever otherwise


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I pinged the G1 Hoarders for you, hopefully one of them will be interested.



thank you so much for doing that haha i always get so scared to ping people because people can get really angry if you misping them


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> thank you so much for doing that haha i always get so scared to ping people because people can get really angry if you misping them



Fair enough, pinging a lot of people can be pretty nerve-wracking. This is why I only use the Gen 1 Everything list instead of even looking at the specialized lists. xD; 


Also, I bought your Noc out of the AH and CR'd it back to you so you can get more than you were selling him for~ I'm a little surprised that the person who showed interest in him didn't see he was in the AH.


----------



## Cheremtasy

How much would this girl cost?






She's an XXY with cherub,toxin and glimmer 
I like her but I don't think I'll keep her? I need lair space so... XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> How much would this girl cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's an XXY with cherub,toxin and glimmer
> I like her but I don't think I'll keep her? I need lair space so... XD



Just wanted to mention that it's probably not a good idea to put "Do not exalt" in the bios of dragons you're trying to sell, or in the sales thread itself. It's widely considered to be pretty bad form to try to ask that of buyers, especially since taste in dragons comes and goes, and lair space is expensive. You could add that if the new owner grows to no longer want the dragon they bought from you that you'll buy it back from them in the future for either the price originally purchased it or for the exalt price based on its level? Otherwise, the only way to really enforce not exalting is to not sell/give away the dragons at all. 

Trying to promote not exalting dragons is a harmful mindset to the site anyway.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Just wanted to mention that it's probably not a good idea to put "Do not exalt" in the bios of dragons you're trying to sell, or in the sales thread itself. It's widely considered to be pretty bad form to try to ask that of buyers, especially since taste in dragons comes and goes, and lair space is expensive. You could add that if the new owner grows to no longer want the dragon they bought from you that you'll buy it back from them in the future for either the price originally purchased it or for the exalt price based on its level? Otherwise, the only way to really enforce not exalting is to not sell/give away the dragons at all.
> 
> Trying to promote not exalting dragons is a harmful mindset to the site anyway.



as an addendum, please realize that once someone purchases (or is given) a dragon, it's theirs. it's no longer yours and you no longer have a say in what's done with it. not to mention, most people don't read bios -- that is, if they're not keeping said dragon. since you have to scroll down to see it, people are going to miss it unless they want to keep the dragon. _naming_ it "DONOTEXALT" will net you spite-exalters; this is a huge debate in the community right now and people are extremely salty and will exalt anything that says "DONOTEXALT." which may sound like sort of a jerk move, but those who are trying to police what others do with their dragons are also in the wrong. 

as xan said, things happen. you maybe grow out of the dragon. bought it on accident/bought the wrong dragon. were using it for a breeding project and dont need it past that. etcetera. if we were all expected to keep dragons forever, lairspace wouldn't be a thing and neither would exalting. if you can't bear to part with a dragon, keep it. just try not to tell people what to do with their dragons that they rightfully own -- and remember, exalting isn't bad and helps the site continue to flow.

(btw i'm not talking about you specifically botari, i'm speaking generally)


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Just wanted to mention that it's probably not a good idea to put "Do not exalt" in the bios of dragons you're trying to sell, or in the sales thread itself. It's widely considered to be pretty bad form to try to ask that of buyers, especially since taste in dragons comes and goes, and lair space is expensive. You could add that if the new owner grows to no longer want the dragon they bought from you that you'll buy it back from them in the future for either the price originally purchased it or for the exalt price based on its level? Otherwise, the only way to really enforce not exalting is to not sell/give away the dragons at all.
> 
> Trying to promote not exalting dragons is a harmful mindset to the site anyway.



Some people have told me it was good as a reminder to the people that buy/receive the dragons, and I'm selling them to people will give them a good home for a long time (or forever idk). I mean they're free to resell them to someone else who will take care of them, recoverable not for a higher price though I mean out of all the sites I've been on it's always been considered rude and impolite to resell so,bathing you received for a higher price (ex: for tbt collectibles, adoptables, etc.) Like I kind of expect people on FR to have the same amount of decency, unless they don't. XD I've also seen other people do it (which is another reason why I was like meh whatever I'll do it too). I'm not the only one with a thread where the host asks to not exalt dragons either, like tbh I've seen many users who've sold and given away dragons but all they ask is that they are not exalted and to go to a good home, and I don't see a problem with that so for me there's no reason not to do the same. Thank you for your advice though.
Meh how are you able to type so much all the time ah I get so impatient xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> as an addendum, please realize that once someone purchases (or is given) a dragon, it's theirs. it's no longer yours and you no longer have a say in what's done with it. not to mention, most people don't read bios -- that is, if they're not keeping said dragon. since you have to scroll down to see it, people are going to miss it unless they want to keep the dragon. _naming_ it "DONOTEXALT" will net you spite-exalters; this is a huge debate in the community right now and people are extremely salty and will exalt anything that says "DONOTEXALT." which may sound like sort of a jerk move, but those who are trying to police what others do with their dragons are also in the wrong.
> 
> as xan said, things happen. you maybe grow out of the dragon. bought it on accident/bought the wrong dragon. were using it for a breeding project and dont need it past that. etcetera. if we were all expected to keep dragons forever, lairspace wouldn't be a thing and neither would exalting. if you can't bear to part with a dragon, keep it. just try not to tell people what to do with their dragons that they rightfully own -- and remember, exalting isn't bad and helps the site continue to flow.
> 
> (btw i'm not talking about you specifically botari, i'm speaking generally)



People actually name dragons that? Wow okay then xD What's the point in that though? I mean if it has that kind of name you basically need a remaining scroll to change its name if you plan on actually keeping it. Idk I mean I just treat the site and do things the way I'm used to doing on other sites like this site, or similar sites to DA (I have something similar to that so) it just kind of happens.
And oh yeah I know haha don't worry, I'm not that kind of person to take it all personally and get all in the persons face, those people annoy me, like yeah you're just stating your advice and opinion, so no need to bash and act all snarky (which people do and it's hella annoying like fff why).


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> as an addendum, please realize that once someone purchases (or is given) a dragon, it's theirs. it's no longer yours and you no longer have a say in what's done with it. not to mention, most people don't read bios -- that is, if they're not keeping said dragon. since you have to scroll down to see it, people are going to miss it unless they want to keep the dragon. _naming_ it "DONOTEXALT" will net you spite-exalters; this is a huge debate in the community right now and people are extremely salty and will exalt anything that says "DONOTEXALT." which may sound like sort of a jerk move, but those who are trying to police what others do with their dragons are also in the wrong.
> 
> as xan said, things happen. you maybe grow out of the dragon. bought it on accident/bought the wrong dragon. were using it for a breeding project and dont need it past that. etcetera. if we were all expected to keep dragons forever, lairspace wouldn't be a thing and neither would exalting. if you can't bear to part with a dragon, keep it. just try not to tell people what to do with their dragons that they rightfully own -- and remember, exalting isn't bad and helps the site continue to flow.
> 
> (btw i'm not talking about you specifically botari, i'm speaking generally)



A+ addition, right there. 



Botari1999 said:


> Some people have told me it was good as a reminder to the people that buy/receive the dragons, and I'm selling them to people will give them a good home for a long time (or forever idk). I mean they're free to resell them to someone else who will take care of them, recoverable not for a higher price though I mean out of all the sites I've been on it's always been considered rude and impolite to resell so,bathing you received for a higher price (ex: for tbt collectibles, adoptables, etc.) Like I kind of expect people on FR to have the same amount of decency, unless they don't. XD I've also seen other people do it (which is another reason why I was like meh whatever I'll do it too). I'm not the only one with a thread where the host asks to not exalt dragons either, like tbh I've seen many users who've sold and given away dragons but all they ask is that they are not exalted and to go to a good home, and I don't see a problem with that so for me there's no reason not to do the same. Thank you for your advice though.
> Meh how are you able to type so much all the time ah I get so impatient xD



You are of course welcome to ask whatever you like with your dragons, but it's not wise to expect that people will always follow what you ask of them. It is true that the moment a dragon leaves your lair, you no longer have any say in what happens to it. FR rules don't even support dragon lending, much less contracts for the future of a specific dragon. 

FR culture is different than TBT culture or culture on other sites. Reselling is a solid way to make money, as is exalting. FR has an system integral to the site itself that relies on exalting massive numbers of dragons. Dominance. Some of the top Dom battles have seen 200,000+ dragons exalted in a single week. Flights also regularly hold "profit pushes" where the aim is to exalt a lot of dragons to make money. Also, exalting, according to lore, is the highest honor a dragon can receive. Dragons on this site are a commodity in extremely generous supply. It's ideal if a dragon you sell winds up loved in a forever home, covered in apparel and a nice accent, but the reality is that most of them don't make it there. 

Another part of what I'm getting at is that asking others to keep dragons they don't want can foster resentment and guilt. Imagine having pages of dragons you thought you loved but now you can't stand to look at them, but no way to get rid of them. Or seeing a chance at a dragon you really really want and not being able to get it because of a full lair or not enough money. A lot of people play this site and feel guilty because they believe they should never exalt something given to them or that they bought, even if they no longer like it. And if the new owner sells the dragon, who's to say what the next owner in line will be like?


----------



## inkling

also botari your fae's are priced really low so they'll prob end up being exalted just fyi


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> also botari your fae's are priced really low so they'll prob end up being exalted just fyi



Yup I'm fine with that that's the point lol.
(Also Xan I'll reply to you hold on xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> A+ addition, right there.
> 
> 
> 
> You are of course welcome to ask whatever you like with your dragons, but it's not wise to expect that people will always follow what you ask of them. It is true that the moment a dragon leaves your lair, you no longer have any say in what happens to it. FR rules don't even support dragon lending, much less contracts for the future of a specific dragon.
> 
> FR culture is different than TBT culture or culture on other sites. Reselling is a solid way to make money, as is exalting. FR has an system integral to the site itself that relies on exalting massive numbers of dragons. Dominance. Some of the top Dom battles have seen 200,000+ dragons exalted in a single week. Flights also regularly hold "profit pushes" where the aim is to exalt a lot of dragons to make money. Also, exalting, according to lore, is the highest honor a dragon can receive. Dragons on this site are a commodity in extremely generous supply. It's ideal if a dragon you sell winds up loved in a forever home, covered in apparel and a nice accent, but the reality is that most of them don't make it there.
> 
> Another part of what I'm getting at is that asking others to keep dragons they don't want can foster resentment and guilt. Imagine having pages of dragons you thought you loved but now you can't stand to look at them, but no way to get rid of them. Or seeing a chance at a dragon you really really want and not being able to get it because of a full lair or not enough money. A lot of people play this site and feel guilty because they believe they should never exalt something given to them or that they bought, even if they no longer like it. And if the new owner sells the dragon, who's to say what the next owner in line will be like?



And oh I know, my sister recently sold a dragon that she had asked to go to a good home to not be exalted and given a name on a thread and someone pinged her and bought it and like the next day it had been exalted without a name which she was pretty sad about. And wait really? Man that's intense, I feel like they should add a Wi-Fi rating or something similar like on tbt so you can rate people to see if they're trustworthy or not (I feel like that could really reduce the amount of scams?) It was one of the first things I thought about when I joined since I'm used to it on here (though I don't even go on tbt a lot anymore except this thread ah well). 

Yeah I'm learning all about that now, I know I still don't know a lot and I'm glad I'm learning all of this, I'm always pretty slow when it comes to learning new things and I'm bad with changes. But yeah I know lore wise exalting is good, and ofc it has to happen if people are tight on lair space, fighting for Dom, etc. 

And yeah I've thought about that too but people who sell/giveaway dergs that they don't wish to be exalted don't (from what I've seen) say that's it's not okay to give away that dragon if you don't want it anymore. I had got a lot of dergs at the beginning but after a while I got super tight on lair space and I just gave them away since it would be rude to sell it since I got it as a welcoming gift and all, and it just went with the rules that the people who sold/gave them to me wanted (which was to go to a good non-exalt home). I just assumed that people would do that as well so someone else could enjoy the derg as a member of their lair.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Botari1999 said:


> --



if you dont like "unnamed" in your lineages, name your dragons before selling them. others won't do that because they aren't the ones who care about the unnamed in your lineage, nor is it their responsibility. 

and -- think of it this way, if you will. those dragons were your welcoming gift, yes? well, if you exalted/resold them, then you are still benefiting from that dragon -- money. therefore, the person who gave it to you was still helping in some manner. THAT SAID, there ARE people who go in those threads and ask for dragons and then just exalt them immediately bc they're looking for quick cash and those people are *******s for taking advantage of others.

now, yes, giving them away or back to the owner is good, but in the end, it's your dragon and you do whatever the heck you want with it. ( except for you, scammers. stop being jerks )< ) anyway the point is, people expect too much out of others and demonize exalting on dragons they have no control over, and expect the person who bought it to name it even when it's not their duty and it's all a huge mess for some reason. it might be courteous to give back a dragon, but it's not required, nor is it an abhorrent action not to do so.

(AGAIN NOT SAYING YOU THINK IT IS OR BLAMING YOU, JUST SPEAKING GENERALLY AND STUFF SORRY)

also xan <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> And oh I know, my sister recently sold a dragon that she had asked to go to a good home to not be exalted and given a name on a thread and someone pinged her and bought it and like the next day it had been exalted without a name which she was pretty sad about. And wait really? Man that's intense, I feel like they should add a Wi-Fi rating or something similar like on tbt so you can rate people to see if they're trustworthy or not (I feel like that could really reduce the amount of scams?) It was one of the first things I thought about when I joined since I'm used to it on here (though I don't even go on tbt a lot anymore except this thread ah well).
> 
> Yeah I'm learning all about that now, I know I still don't know a lot and I'm glad I'm learning all of this, I'm always pretty slow when it comes to learning new things and I'm bad with changes. But yeah I know lore wise exalting is good, and ofc it has to happen if people are tight on lair space, fighting for Dom, etc.
> 
> And yeah I've thought about that too but people who sell/giveaway dergs that they don't wish to be exalted don't (from what I've seen) say that's it's not okay to give away that dragon if you don't want it anymore. I had got a lot of dergs at the beginning but after a while I got super tight on lair space and I just gave them away since it would be rude to sell it since I got it as a welcoming gift and all, and it just went with the rules that the people who sold/gave them to me wanted (which was to go to a good non-exalt home). I just assumed that people would do that as well so someone else could enjoy the derg as a member of their lair.



I don't think a Wifi rating would work the way you'd intend it to since FR is transaction based. So if I bought your dragon, as long as I paid you the agreed amount and you sent me the dragon, it would be a successful complete transaction. For instance, it's like if you sold me a car. Once it's in my name and I've properly paid for it and done all the paperwork and everything, you can't just insist that you don't want me to drive over 60mph with it. If I wanted to take it racing on a closed course, I could and it wouldn't matter who you reported me to I could do whatever I wanted. If I go to the farmer's market and buy an orange, it's my choice to eat it properly or let it rot on the counter, even if the salesperson told me they'd poured decades of their life into their orchard and that I should enjoy the orange while it was fresh. I gave that person my money and they gave me their orange in return. They can't retroactively ensure that I do anything with it. It would still prevent things like item sales gone wrong, but they saaaaaaid they were working on a secure trading system, so eventually that should take care of that problem? 

Giveaways are a little more in the grey area for me because they don't involve tangible items or currency. A lot of users don't like people attaching strings to those either, but since it's not a transaction, I don't really want to mess with it. Have you checked up on the dragons you gave away? Are they still in good homes? What qualifies a dragon's home as good? (I'm actually just really curious since I don't usually check up on dragons I sell or give away.)


On a related tangent: there's a big Dom battle coming up next week. Water vs Wind vs Earth. I've heard that there's no limit on the buying prices in public buy threads, which means the chances of prices rising on dragons in the AH are pretty high. There's always been a big debate over whose responsibility it is to name a dragon, but it essentially boils down to this: in big Dom battles, naming every dragon takes way too much time for the battling flights. There's too much at stake, and so many people don't name before they exalt. Some do take the time to, but since they bought the dragon, it's theirs to do what they want with. That includes exalting it unnamed. Hatchlings are the most common to be left unnamed because flights go on "AH Raids", which essentially means buying aaaaallllll the cheapest dragons and exalting them in massive quantities for quick levels. The cheapest dragons are almost always hatchlings. 

Adults usually get named because they can be leveled before exalting, which means more levels for the money spent. A lot of people who do take the time to name each dragon often give them the same mass-name, like "Kite" or "Hero" or "Richard". It makes a lot of people mad, but that's how it is. If there are dragons you'd like to sell next week, I'd suggest either hiking their prices up out of the exalt range (maybe over 20k by the end of the week, who knows), or giving them a name before putting them in the AH so if they're exalted at least they have a name you like.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Has there ever been an earth vs wind vs fire battle?


----------



## Twinleaf

I have a question: What is Flight Rising exactly?


----------



## Xanarcah

Twinleaf said:


> I have a question: What is Flight Rising exactly?



Long answer made short: it's a pet site that revolves around breeding, training, fighting, selling/trading dragons. There are currently 67 different colors and over 30 genes available for dragons to be, as well as 13 different species. There are apparel and accents/skins (sort of like ornate sticker artwork) to decorate your dragons with, and familiars to equip them with. There are 11 different elemental flights, one of which you can decide to join, and they are all involved in an organized site-wide battle called Dominance. There are also festivals dedicated to each of the elemental flights, one every month.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> I don't think a Wifi rating would work the way you'd intend it to since FR is transaction based. So if I bought your dragon, as long as I paid you the agreed amount and you sent me the dragon, it would be a successful complete transaction. For instance, it's like if you sold me a car. Once it's in my name and I've properly paid for it and done all the paperwork and everything, you can't just insist that you don't want me to drive over 60mph with it. If I wanted to take it racing on a closed course, I could and it wouldn't matter who you reported me to I could do whatever I wanted. If I go to the farmer's market and buy an orange, it's my choice to eat it properly or let it rot on the counter, even if the salesperson told me they'd poured decades of their life into their orchard and that I should enjoy the orange while it was fresh. I gave that person my money and they gave me their orange in return. They can't retroactively ensure that I do anything with it. It would still prevent things like item sales gone wrong, but they saaaaaaid they were working on a secure trading system, so eventually that should take care of that problem?
> 
> Giveaways are a little more in the grey area for me because they don't involve tangible items or currency. A lot of users don't like people attaching strings to those either, but since it's not a transaction, I don't really want to mess with it. Have you checked up on the dragons you gave away? Are they still in good homes? What qualifies a dragon's home as good? (I'm actually just really curious since I don't usually check up on dragons I sell or give away.)
> 
> 
> On a related tangent: there's a big Dom battle coming up next week. Water vs Wind vs Earth. I've heard that there's no limit on the buying prices in public buy threads, which means the chances of prices rising on dragons in the AH are pretty high. There's always been a big debate over whose responsibility it is to name a dragon, but it essentially boils down to this: in big Dom battles, naming every dragon takes way too much time for the battling flights. There's too much at stake, and so many people don't name before they exalt. Some do take the time to, but since they bought the dragon, it's theirs to do what they want with. That includes exalting it unnamed. Hatchlings are the most common to be left unnamed because flights go on "AH Raids", which essentially means buying aaaaallllll the cheapest dragons and exalting them in massive quantities for quick levels. The cheapest dragons are almost always hatchlings.
> 
> Adults usually get named because they can be leveled before exalting, which means more levels for the money spent. A lot of people who do take the time to name each dragon often give them the same mass-name, like "Kite" or "Hero" or "Richard". It makes a lot of people mad, but that's how it is. If there are dragons you'd like to sell next week, I'd suggest either hiking their prices up out of the exalt range (maybe over 20k by the end of the week, who knows), or giving them a name before putting them in the AH so if they're exalted at least they have a name you like.



Ah yeah I meant like you could just look at people's rating to see if they were trustworthy or not, I mean yeah the first person or whatever may have to get scammed for the rating for happen, and even if you said the staff can't do anything, that me ever could give the scammer a bad review so other members will be wary around the scammer. That's what I meant, bc I mean there's no way really of telling who you can trust and who you can't on there (I mean sometimes yeah if they've been on for a while and people know them, etc) but there's always new people coming in during the regs and you can never tell with newbies, or people who just barely go on, or people who keep to themselves, you can't be sure so like I feel that even though the staff couldn't do anything if someone got scammed, it would certainly reduce the amount of scams that could happen if people looked at other people's ratings. Idk, I just thought of it. XD And ah they are? I wonder what they're doing for the trades to be secure then. :3

And oh I actually do check u oh the dergs I giveaway omg I check like every few days lol idk I have no life, a lot of them became parents for one, and idk I guess it depends, but for me a good home is someone who just likes having the derg in their lair, breed with it. Well at least for me, I like trying continuing the bloodlines of dergs that I like, unless for some reason I wouldn't want them to have children (maybe bc of lore or it suits the derg better? I have no idea)

And oh there is? How do you know about these battles? Like why do a I live under a rock? XD That sounds so it else though oh many good luck to everyone. :0
But ah yeah I know what you mean, I guess in a battle like that it's inevitable for dergs and hatchies to get exalted with no name since everyone is trying to go fast and if they buy a lot naming WOULD get annoying (I would still do it though lol I just gotta xD). 

Hmm yeah but at least they get names, even if they're common and not creative. XD
Yeah I might have some actually, but I'm running out of lair space oops. I keep breeding my dergs even though I know I'll suffer later. ;w;
But yeah that's a good idea if I have any I don't want, tbh most of my hatchies are ugly (IMO) so I'll exalt some and then give away some. XD
I liked a majority of the ones I hatched today though. I'm in love with the gene combos that other people like which sucks bc I'd rather be that weird odd one out that likes the stuff that no one else likes lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Ah yeah I meant like you could just look at people's rating to see if they were trustworthy or not, I mean yeah the first person or whatever may have to get scammed for the rating for happen, and even if you said the staff can't do anything, that me ever could give the scammer a bad review so other members will be wary around the scammer. That's what I meant, bc I mean there's no way really of telling who you can trust and who you can't on there (I mean sometimes yeah if they've been on for a while and people know them, etc) but there's always new people coming in during the regs and you can never tell with newbies, or people who just barely go on, or people who keep to themselves, you can't be sure so like I feel that even though the staff couldn't do anything if someone got scammed, it would certainly reduce the amount of scams that could happen if people looked at other people's ratings. Idk, I just thought of it. XD And ah they are? I wonder what they're doing for the trades to be secure then. :3
> 
> And oh I actually do check u oh the dergs I giveaway omg I check like every few days lol idk I have no life, a lot of them became parents for one, and idk I guess it depends, but for me a good home is someone who just likes having the derg in their lair, breed with it. Well at least for me, I like trying continuing the bloodlines of dergs that I like, unless for some reason I wouldn't want them to have children (maybe bc of lore or it suits the derg better? I have no idea)
> 
> And oh there is? How do you know about these battles? Like why do a I live under a rock? XD That sounds so it else though oh many good luck to everyone. :0
> But ah yeah I know what you mean, I guess in a battle like that it's inevitable for dergs and hatchies to get exalted with no name since everyone is trying to go fast and if they buy a lot naming WOULD get annoying (I would still do it though lol I just gotta xD).
> 
> Hmm yeah but at least they get names, even if they're common and not creative. XD
> Yeah I might have some actually, but I'm running out of lair space oops. I keep breeding my dergs even though I know I'll suffer later. ;w;
> But yeah that's a good idea if I have any I don't want, tbh most of my hatchies are ugly (IMO) so I'll exalt some and then give away some. XD
> I liked a majority of the ones I hatched today though. I'm in love with the gene combos that other people like which sucks bc I'd rather be that weird odd one out that likes the stuff that no one else likes lol.



Are you talking about like, general scamming? Like normal running off without being paid for an item? Or are we still on dragons and strings being attached after a sale? 

There is kind of an unspoken rule that for small/medium transactions, the person who owns the thread doesn't have to go first in a trade. They usually have some sort of "proof of ownership" for the major trade items anyway. For instance, I was liquidating down some rare familiars and stuck them all in the AH so people could see I owned them. Someone would make an offer I liked and wanted to accept, and I'd tell them to send me the money/items and I'd send them the familiar in return. It goes that way when I sell gems too. As the thread owner, I'm more or less able to tell people that they should send to me first. 

I've actually heard of scams only very rarely on FR, maybe only one or two so far? There are middleman services for people who are really hesitant about trades, though. 

I _really_ like Dom. It's a fascinating site mechanic. Also, it's an A+ way to make money if you're not in one of the flights battling. So I tend to be on the lookout for any news of battles on the horizon. Try keeping an eye out for the Dom Watch threads in the General FR Discussion forum. There's a new one out every week, and the first post has most of the relevant info. The weeks when nothing is happening, the thread is super slow. The weeks when there's a big battle, it's really exciting and people post and post and post. Here's the thread for this week. Most of the really big battles are planned weeks or months in advance, so it's easy to prepare for them.


----------



## Xanarcah

The Crystalline Gala Skin Contest is finally up! Here's hoping there are some really awesome skins and accents for this festival ~

Praying for awesome male SD accents in particular. Not enough of those by far. D:


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> as an addendum, please realize that once someone purchases (or is given) a dragon, it's theirs. it's no longer yours and you no longer have a say in what's done with it. not to mention, most people don't read bios -- that is, if they're not keeping said dragon. since you have to scroll down to see it, people are going to miss it unless they want to keep the dragon. _naming_ it *"DONOTEXALT" will net you spite-exalters*; this is a huge debate in the community right now and people are extremely salty and will exalt anything that says "DONOTEXALT." which may sound like sort of a jerk move, but those who are trying to police what others do with their dragons are also in the wrong.



^^^^ YES, THIS IS LITERALLY ME. I'm sorry, but dang - do NOT sell your "DONOTEXALT" baby dragons for 3k. 
it literally makes me cringe sometimes and I just want to....exalt them because it's so dumb ????

But anyways.... during dom battles I don't really pay attention to names and will just train+exalt. On my "normal" train+exalt days, I try to pay attention to names (so they're not name the same as another sibling) and if I do happen to buy a "DONOTEXALT" adult - I check to see if their siblings are exalted and if they are, I'll just train+exalt. If you're not putting value into your own dragon and selling for cheap - why should I care either?


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> ^^^^ YES, THIS IS LITERALLY ME. I'm sorry, but dang - do NOT sell your "DONOTEXALT" baby dragons for 3k.
> it literally makes me cringe sometimes and I just want to....exalt them because it's so dumb ????
> 
> But anyways.... during dom battles I don't really pay attention to names and will just train+exalt. On my "normal" train+exalt days, I try to pay attention to names (so they're not name the same as another sibling) and if I do happen to buy a "DONOTEXALT" adult - I check to see if their siblings are exalted and if they are, I'll just train+exalt. If you're not putting value into your own dragon and selling for cheap - why should I care either?



same lol. Also when people put starving fodder in AH that is unnamed. I name them

Feedyourdragons
Starving
Imhungry

then I exalt LOL


----------



## FancyThat

One of the accents I got over Christmas, I love it so much 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> The Crystalline Gala Skin Contest is finally up! Here's hoping there are some really awesome skins and accents for this festival ~
> 
> Praying for awesome male SD accents in particular. Not enough of those by far. D:



I'm really looking forward to this holiday, I have quite a few ice dragons . SD accents would be awesome.


----------



## Shirohibiki

FancyThat said:


> One of the accents I got over Christmas, I love it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this holiday, I have quite a few ice dragons . SD accents would be awesome.



that is the cutest **** ive ever seen in my life


----------



## inkling

@fancy your dergs are always so pretty

So I got this obsession with snappers recently. This guy I just got a few minutes ago! I couldn't help myself. I had the tab open for a bit and I just caved.






And this one I got earlier today as well:






I'm promising myself not to buy anymore dergs for keeping until I _at least_ do another layer expansion, which should be tomorrow at some point (unless I get completely bored of FR by then lol).


----------



## Alienfish

mm yes crystalline, hope the skins are noice 


and yass snappers ftw.. i jav a few old ones myself!


----------



## roseflower

My Butterfly Fae<3 I got her the Nature Sprite as familiar


----------



## Xanarcah

NEW TERT NEW TERT

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




Makes amazing gradients on XYY and looks BOSS on light dragons with Obs terts!


----------



## Peisinoe

God it's so ****ing boss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That is a really nice tert, might have to try to nab one soon >.< ALSO would anybody like this derg? I bought her with intention to breed her to get the right color combo I want but I decided I am going to just gene up the derg I want instead because I am not a fan of the poison on her... 



If you do just send a CR, I paid quite a bit for her but I just want her to go to someone who wants her so she's free.


----------



## Cadbberry

Selling the last 5 dragons on this page, anyone wanna buy them, I need space
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405&page=3


----------



## Alienfish

yass new gene. looks cool.. let's see how fast it drops this time lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> yass new gene. looks cool.. let's see how fast it drops this time lol



I'm guessing it's going to drop pretty quickly since it's kind of a fiddly gene to work with. It's hard to make a good long range pair with it unless it's like x/obs/obs or white/x/obs. I personally also think it looks best on terts that are darker than the other two colors, or at least the primary. Because of the weird opacity. 

Of course, this is like the first new gene that I NEED on maybe 3 dragons? It's just so fierce looking. And the lines on the body remind me a lot of Eisen's accents.

I feel like it has a really solid place in Plague with crimson, blood, and obsidian terts.


----------



## inkling

I like it!


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my god that new tert is awful. its okapi that covers more area. murder me
whats with all these terrible new terts (except glimmer)??? pls give us something good tbh

(i like how im the only one complaining LOOOOOOOOL rip)


----------



## Sap88

New registration window this month! Still feel like a newbie lol


----------



## Alienfish

Sap88 said:


> New registration window this month! Still feel like a newbie lol



noice  and i feel ya i play way too casually except for collecting old dergs


----------



## Xanarcah

No idea how to edit this to be not enormous on mobile, but I might NEED one of these. 


http://i.imgur.com/mWbems9.jpg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> New registration window this month! Still feel like a newbie lol



Man, this reg window is really long. o:


----------



## Alienfish

damn shizz nice coatl there 

yeah.. if anyone of tbt plans to join I'm HippieTurt


----------



## gingerbread

not sure what to think of the new tert tbh, I scry'd a few of my dragons and tried the tert with them, tbh it looks like it depends on the colours of the dragon because I have an ice/white/maize iri/shim/gembond and it looked terrible on her


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Are you talking about like, general scamming? Like normal running off without being paid for an item? Or are we still on dragons and strings being attached after a sale?
> 
> There is kind of an unspoken rule that for small/medium transactions, the person who owns the thread doesn't have to go first in a trade. They usually have some sort of "proof of ownership" for the major trade items anyway. For instance, I was liquidating down some rare familiars and stuck them all in the AH so people could see I owned them. Someone would make an offer I liked and wanted to accept, and I'd tell them to send me the money/items and I'd send them the familiar in return. It goes that way when I sell gems too. As the thread owner, I'm more or less able to tell people that they should send to me first.
> 
> I've actually heard of scams only very rarely on FR, maybe only one or two so far? There are middleman services for people who are really hesitant about trades, though.
> 
> I _really_ like Dom. It's a fascinating site mechanic. Also, it's an A+ way to make money if you're not in one of the flights battling. So I tend to be on the lookout for any news of battles on the horizon. Try keeping an eye out for the Dom Watch threads in the General FR Discussion forum. There's a new one out every week, and the first post has most of the relevant info. The weeks when nothing is happening, the thread is super slow. The weeks when there's a big battle, it's really exciting and people post and post and post. Here's the thread for this week. Most of the really big battles are planned weeks or months in advance, so it's easy to prepare for them.



Ah I meant like just in general.

Also oh yeah that makes sense, Tbh if I'm the thread owner I do prefer if the other person sends it first, especially if I don't know anything about them or they seem new? But recently I've just been like meh whatever, like I was doing some headshot doodles and I've just been drawing them even before they send payment, which may not be the wisest decision but idk I'm kind of like whatever atm. XD 

And ah I seem I kind of got ripped off once but that's all, I haven't really heard of scams either I don't think, but then again I'm new so it makes sense.

Oh really? Man I need to get ontop of things, I live under like 3 rocks tbh, irl and online. XD I don't search the forums enough and I definitely should since I'm probably missing a lot of good stuff (in genral like making friends, convos, news, etc.). Thank you for the link, I'll be sure to heck it out. 


Also I don't really like the new tertiary? Reminds me a lot of okapi. I mean it's not downright horrible, but I think it really doe ends on the dragons colours bc I've seen some that look downright horrible with it (IMO). I was on the scry workshop thingy and customizing some dergs and I agree with you Xan (with it being like plague and looking good with like reds and blacks) because that's literally what I was doing too?? Like I was trying different colours but I found reds and blacks and whites looked the best. I also thing for thylacine that the secondary gene stripes suits it the best bc then you get that gradient-like effect on the wings and it goes well with stripes since the lines move in the same direction. I am glad they added another tert though because I'm always complaining about how there aren't enough tertiary genes lol... XD


----------



## inkling

I guess I see what you guys mean...they could have made a prettier/interesting tert but I donno I think it looks nice and ar least there's a new one! I feel like there are a lack pretty good terts. I don't actually mind okapi, its difficult to make it work well with the other genes.


----------



## tamagotchi

After many spendings my 1 Year Anniversary G1 hatch is finished!






With a grand total of 1,404 Treasure left haha


----------



## Xanarcah

*Buys pastel G1 on the AH for 7k*

*Scrys and finds the color combo to not work the way I generally like them to, decides to sell*

*Posts hatchling in a LF Pastel G1 thread"

*Gets PM from another user interested in it*

*User offers 1500g right off the bat*

*SELLS HATCHLING IMMEDIATELY*



On my way to rebuilding my vault~


----------



## brutalitea

Thanks to my fellow acolights being awesome, I got BOTH of my birthday dragons


----------



## inkling

^ congratz... theyre nice looking! I still don't get how ppl find their bday dergs though


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> Thanks to my fellow acolights being awesome, I got BOTH of my birthday dragons



NICE!

You got really lucky with both of them, too! One's G1 and the other is all green range with matching eyes! : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> ^ congratz... theyre nice looking! I still don't get how ppl find their bday dergs though



http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=(ID HERE)

Basically by searching ID by ID to see which have hatched and which haven't. Just keep switching out the IDs at the end of the URL to find different dragons. You can also use the URL to see what the latest IDs hatched are.


----------



## inkling

ahhh thanks XAN...as always super generously helpful =D


----------



## Sap88

One of my mum's b'day dergs is a gen 1, but hatched for an anniversary ;-;. And with this dom I'm scared me and my sister's b'day dergs are gonna be exalted cri.


----------



## Xanarcah

Sap88 said:


> One of my mum's b'day dergs is a gen 1, but hatched for an anniversary ;-;. And with this dom I'm scared me and my sister's b'day dergs are gonna be exalted cri.



Maybe the user would trade for a G1 with the same hatchdate?

We're going at like 45k dragons per day, give or take a few. Is your date coming up soon?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sap88 said:


> -snip-



If you still wanted Lenneth you can still grab her! I need the lair space because tomorrow I have a ton of eggers hatching..


----------



## FancyThat

Tae said:


> Thanks to my fellow acolights being awesome, I got BOTH of my birthday dragons



Awesome congrats ^^

I've yet to get any birthday dragons (except one I hatched on my birthday but not correct id) I must keep an eye out.


----------



## cheezyfries

is 300k too much to pay for this boy? he has two unnamed offspring, but i don't really care about that and he's so pretty omg




there's a good chance i won't be able to get him because someone else is interested in him and i think that they can pay the price >.< fingers crossed though!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> is 300k too much to pay for this boy? he has two unnamed offspring, but i don't really care about that and he's so pretty omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a good chance i won't be able to get him because someone else is interested in him and i think that they can pay the price >.< fingers crossed though!



300k is reasonably decent if you don't care about the offspring, I think? You could get a fully gened coatl for just a little more, but the colors really are lovely.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> 300k is reasonably decent if you don't care about the offspring, I think? You could get a fully gened coatl for just a little more, but the colors really are lovely.



they're willing to take an unhatched egg as partial payment, and although i have three, i think that it'd be wiser to just pay the 300k? because when the color wheel expands, the eggs will increase in price. i don't care an awful lot about the offspring and i adore sky primary and i think that i might be able to get him because the other person declined! hopefully i don't get gen one fever after this lol, i also hope i can make all this cash back after the upcoming dom battle!


----------



## Xanarcah

Man, I've never really bothered with selling G1s for ages, but after getting 1500g yesterday and my auction reaching 1200 today, I might have to start. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> they're willing to take an unhatched egg as partial payment, and although i have three, i think that it'd be wiser to just pay the 300k? because when the color wheel expands, the eggs will increase in price. i don't care an awful lot about the offspring and i adore sky primary and i think that i might be able to get him because the other person declined! hopefully i don't get gen one fever after this lol, i also hope i can make all this cash back after the upcoming dom battle!



Depends on what they value the eggs at? If you watch the AH, you can find underpriced eggs pretty frequently.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Man, I've never really bothered with selling G1s for ages, but after getting 1500g yesterday and my auction reaching 1200 today, I might have to start. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what they value the eggs at? If you watch the AH, you can find underpriced eggs pretty frequently.



they valued them at 175k, which is pretty high, but i have a feeling i can make that much back and more this week/this month. i have some items i've been too lazy to put on the AH (gradishes, bamboo shoots, cleaver, etc.) that i think could get me some treasure! i got the coatl, i just don't know what genes to put on him now, leaning towards iri/facet but i'm not sure yet. i love his snowbelly so i think i'll keep that part basic


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> they valued them at 175k, which is pretty high, but i have a feeling i can make that much back and more this week/this month. i have some items i've been too lazy to put on the AH (gradishes, bamboo shoots, cleaver, etc.) that i think could get me some treasure! i got the coatl, i just don't know what genes to put on him now, leaning towards iri/facet but i'm not sure yet. i love his snowbelly so i think i'll keep that part basic


165k for eggs is lowest in the AH, so you could have offered in eggs and then just buy them back for cheaper and save yourself some money. o:

Sky primary is one of my favorites because of the snowbelly effect. : D also it's a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## inkling

So I did find one of my bday dergs (that exists or hasnt been exalted) and I sent the owner a message. She said she's not sure if she's willing to part with it due to the fact that she bought it for her own bday, which surprised me, (not bc bday twin but bc she mentioned it was so  nonchalantly) bc it seemed random. She did ask how much I was thinking of offering. To be honest its a bad time for me to buy bc of BotFF, but I don't want to pass this chance up without trying.

I need your guys help/advice for offering. I know its prob pretty subjective but I'm not even sure where to start. Especially since at this point I'd have to ask her to hold her till next week if she accepted my offer. So...

 How much have you offered/paid for your bday dergs? How much do you think this girl is worth? Her id is too perfect. Its not weird or awkward. And she's actually kinda pretty.






I appreciate any/all opinions. TYSM to whoever decides to respond in advance.


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> 165k for eggs is lowest in the AH, so you could have offered in eggs and then just buy them back for cheaper and save yourself some money. o:
> 
> Sky primary is one of my favorites because of the snowbelly effect. : D also it's a lovely shade of blue.



oh goshdarnit haha oh well, i would've saved around 10k i think? so hopefully that won't bite me back haha. i almost automatically love any kind of dragon with a sky primary because it's just so pretty, especially with iridescent or something. i wish that the violet was lighter so that i could use butterfly, it'd be so pretty

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> So I did find one of my bday dergs (that exists or hasnt been exalted) and I sent the owner a message. She said she's not sure if she's willing to part with it due to the fact that she bought it for her own bday, which surprised me, (not bc bday twin but bc she mentioned it was so  nonchalantly) bc it seemed random. She did ask how much I was thinking of offering. To be honest its a bad time for me to buy bc of BotFF, but I don't want to pass this chance up without trying.
> 
> I need your guys help/advice for offering. I know its prob pretty subjective but I'm not even sure where to start. Especially since at this point I'd have to ask her to hold her till next week if she accepted my offer. So...
> 
> How much have you offered/paid for your bday dergs? How much do you think this girl is worth? Her id is too perfect. Its not weird or awkward. And she's actually kinda pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate any/all opinions. TYSM to whoever decides to respond in advance.



hm, i was on the birthday ID spreadsheet yesterday and noticed people offering 50k for their birthday dragons? i don't know if that's the norm or if they really wanted their dragon. if you want, i can give you the link to the spreadsheet so you can see what the standard price is! people seem to be willing to pay a lot depending on the date, how badly do you want the dragon? i'm hoping i don't miss out on 20130707 because it's a really important date to me haha


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> So I did find one of my bday dergs (that exists or hasnt been exalted) and I sent the owner a message. She said she's not sure if she's willing to part with it due to the fact that she bought it for her own bday, which surprised me, (not bc bday twin but bc she mentioned it was so  nonchalantly) bc it seemed random. She did ask how much I was thinking of offering. To be honest its a bad time for me to buy bc of BotFF, but I don't want to pass this chance up without trying.
> 
> I need your guys help/advice for offering. I know its prob pretty subjective but I'm not even sure where to start. Especially since at this point I'd have to ask her to hold her till next week if she accepted my offer. So...
> 
> How much have you offered/paid for your bday dergs? How much do you think this girl is worth? Her id is too perfect. Its not weird or awkward. And she's actually kinda pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate any/all opinions. TYSM to whoever decides to respond in advance.



I would personally offer based on it being a dragon that someone else is attached to for reasons other than being a birthday ID. 50k or 75k for a fodder birthday ID dragon normally isn't bad, but that's not what gives this dragon value to its current owner. Maybe ask and see how much she paid for the dragon originally, and if she has a price estimate on what it would take to give up the dragon and then go from there? 

Another way to think about it is: do you have any dragons in your lair that you're attached to for sentimental reasons? A good friend gave it to you, or you got it to commemorate an event or person or animal? How much money would it take for you to give up that dragon? Conversely, how much is this birthday ID worth to you? IDs are special because there's really only 1 of it in the game (barring moving the numbers around in different orders), and their value can differ from person to person based on how much their want it. 

Other than that, my advice is to make a really good offer for it, right from the start. 

Last week I had someone message me, interested in one of my dragons, who I liked but was more than willing to hear offers on at the time. Their opening offer was pretty bad, and it left an extremely mediocre impression on me. I turned them down and they offered me something marginally better, but still somewhat eh. They mentioned they were going to work their way up in value. At that point I figured it wasn't worth the time. Their offering pattern told me that they wanted my dragon, but also wanted to get a good deal on it to save themselves money. 
vs
Yesterday I had that pastel G1 I was looking for offers on. Someone offered me around what I might get if I auctioned it, right off the bat. That offer told me they were serious; serious enough to cut to the chase. It made me sit up and pay attention to them. I promptly accepted and cancelled all my other "LF Offers" posts featuring that dragon. If they had said "i dunno maybe 70k or something lol. is that enough I might be able to offer more?", I might have just written them off too.


----------



## inkling

cheezyfries said:


> oh goshdarnit haha oh well, i would've saved around 10k i think? so hopefully that won't bite me back haha. i almost automatically love any kind of dragon with a sky primary because it's just so pretty, especially with iridescent or something. i wish that the violet was lighter so that i could use butterfly, it'd be so pretty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hm, i was on the birthday ID spreadsheet yesterday and noticed people offering 50k for their birthday dragons? i don't know if that's the norm or if they really wanted their dragon. if you want, i can give you the link to the spreadsheet so you can see what the standard price is! people seem to be willing to pay a lot depending on the date, how badly do you want the dragon? i'm hoping i don't miss out on 20130707 because it's a really important date to me haha



Sure, link me to the spreadsheet! And 50k is not bad at all, especially for something so special. At least I have a place to start. Good luck finding your date!


----------



## Peisinoe

cheeeeezy dont get the coatl

you'll regret it once you see the offspring later D:


----------



## brutalitea

Dragon with 200m ID was born just a bit ago!

Someone managed to hatch a triple Gen 1 noc while trying to get the number lol. I believe the triple's ID is 20,000,051?


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> cheeeeezy dont get the coatl
> 
> you'll regret it once you see the offspring later D:



i already got it lol and although the offspring list kinda sucks, i don't care about it as much as (i'm assuming) gen one collectors and such do. i'm hoping that this'll be one of my only gen one projects haha and i won't regret it in the end

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> Sure, link me to the spreadsheet! And 50k is not bad at all, especially for something so special. At least I have a place to start. Good luck finding your date!



[x] i hope this works for you, and if not you can probably find the link in the guides section of the forums! ahh my birthday's coming soon in the IDs, i hope i can catch it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Yesterday I had that pastel G1 I was looking for offers on. Someone offered me around what I might get if I auctioned it, right off the bat. That offer told me they were serious; serious enough to cut to the chase. It made me sit up and pay attention to them. I promptly accepted and cancelled all my other "LF Offers" posts featuring that dragon. If they had said "i dunno maybe 70k or something lol. is that enough I might be able to offer more?", I might have just written them off too.



can i see what the pastel gen 1 looked like? i love pastels but i haven't seen pastel gen ones that i like without them having a super high SB or something haha

found my dragon! now i just have to hope that the owner will let me buy him >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So hope got her "make-under" into a fae, and I got her Butterfly and Iri but now I don't know what to do with her tert, I was just going to go with underbelly since that's is what her mate has but now I'm not sure. I bought a Thylacine and I don't know if I want to give it to her or if I should save it for someone that it's better suited for... I checked it on a few of my dragons, and I'm definitly going to find a better dragon if I don't put it on her. But her feature gene is the butterfly so idk... Opinions? Cause I definitely hate the crackle on her... Gave her the underbelly...


THIS JUST IN Thylacine looks great on raptors... So I MIGHT go that route... which is better?
So I bought some raptors because perigrine looks good with thylacine and on raptors... so I got them and they'll make purty bebes <3






 NO REGRETS


----------



## Cadbberry

Two new babies for sale


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Lots of fresh babies for grabs!
Cherub Coaties:15k







Purple Noodle: 5k




Albino Coaties:20k


----------



## FancyThat

I like the new colour strawberry :3 https://mobile.twitter.com/flightrising/status/686181369823784960 pretty good for sweet treat dragons. I have chocolate, strawberry marzipan and cookie dragons already so I'd love a strawberry cream .


----------



## inkling

thanks for the link cheezy! And Xan, that's good advice. I had offered 60k last night, but I def could go higher. I think I'm gonna send another message asking how much she paid and at what price she's willing to let her go at.

Also guys...BotFF has started! FYI to anybody that wants to make $$$ and support water, we have a raffle with some awesome prizes. You can find the info and the price list at the Botff battle hub! I'll link it directly when the site comes up (hopefully any minute now)! I'm a trainer for the water raffle, and my name is cloudhoney, so feel free to send me CRs for your dergs!


----------



## cheezyfries

inkling said:


> thanks for the link cheezy! And Xan, that's good advice. I had offered 60k last night, but I def could go higher. I think I'm gonna send another message asking how much she paid and at what price she's willing to let her go at.
> 
> Also guys...BotFF has started! FYI to anybody that wants to make $$$ and support water, we have a raffle with some awesome prizes. You can find the info and the price list at the Botff battle hub! I'll link it directly when the site comes up (hopefully any minute now)! I'm a trainer for the water raffle, and my name is cloudhoney, so feel free to send me CRs for your dergs!



no problem! my birthday dragon owner responded and said that someone else also wanted that dragon and that they would give it to the highest bidder, but i don't want to lowball them and miss out on the dragon. is 50k too low to start or should i make it higher? i'm not a huge fan of the dragon so i was hoping to get it for AH price, but with the BOFF going on there's no way that can happen.


----------



## inkling




----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> can i see what the pastel gen 1 looked like? i love pastels but i haven't seen pastel gen ones that i like without them having a super high SB or something haha


Sure, it was this one:





Seafoam/Rose/Sky


----------



## Cheremtasy

Ah it's great to see everyone getting their birthday ID dergs, I got mine yesterday for free. :0






I plan on gening him up too so like RIP to all the treasure I don't even have yet haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lots of fresh babies for grabs!
> Cherub Coaties:15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Noodle: 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Coaties:20k



I really like that spiral for some reason lol


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lots of fresh babies for grabs!
> Cherub Coaties:15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Noodle: 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Coaties:20k



Sending a CR for one! I have yet to decide on a name for the first one I bought from you lol


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lots of fresh babies for grabs!
> Cherub Coaties:15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Noodle: 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Coaties:20k



I don't have the money right at this moment for one but if you could save one of the white XXX female coatl for me that would be cool. I could have the money within a few days.


----------



## JellyLu

I don't post here as much so... hi ^^;

I just wanted to say I'm starting to collect subspecies from all flights so if anyone has some I can look at lmk C:

I can pay in tbt,treasure,dragons,renting my shadow nest and all that jazz hehe ^u^ tyvm


----------



## Cadbberry

More new babies for sale


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I don't have the money right at this moment for one but if you could save one of the white XXX female coatl for me that would be cool. I could have the money within a few days.



Sure thing I'll hold one for you <3 I'll just slap a fam on her so I don't sell by accident, just send a CR whenever you've got the funds =]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> Ah it's great to see everyone getting their birthday ID dergs, I got mine yesterday for free. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on gening him up too so like RIP to all the treasure I don't even have yet haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that spiral for some reason lol



Well if you're looking for good quality noodles look no further!


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sure thing I'll hold one for you <3 I'll just slap a fam on her so I don't sell by accident, just send a CR whenever you've got the funds =]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you're looking for good quality noodles look no further!



Where do you ask for birthday dergs if you aren't allowed to?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also: here is my fave skin submission so far





I hope it wins!


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also: here is my fave skin submission so far
> crop
> I hope it wins!



10/10 skin, I would buy it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> Where do you ask for birthday dergs if you aren't allowed to?



I don't know why you wouldn't be allowed to look?


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't be allowed to look?



It is sensitive information http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1704929


----------



## brutalitea

Cadbberry said:


> Where do you ask for birthday dergs if you aren't allowed to?



Type the ID in the URL bar and if it's not exalted, PM the owner asking to buy it. And if it is already on the AH, buy it. It's very simple.


----------



## Cadbberry

Tae said:


> Type the ID in the URL bar and if it's not exalted, PM the owner asking to buy it. And if it is already on the AH, buy it. It's very simple.



Ohhhhh I found a link to do it, thanks for the tip :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> It is sensitive information http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drw/1704929



You can ask people you want that dragon, you just can't post your information.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got some pretty baby sparkly tums for sale!
20k each!


----------



## Cheremtasy

How much should I price these three?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Botari1999 said:


> How much should I price these three?



I would check on the AH for similar, because those are some nice genes you got there. <3 And very nice coloring! And if possible I'd like to know when this couple breeds again cause I see potential. I would love these genes with 3 purples in close range if that happens in future clutches!


----------



## cheezyfries

Cadbberry said:


> Where do you ask for birthday dergs if you aren't allowed to?



there's a spreadsheet where you can look for certain IDs, as long as you don't label it is a birthday ID. i can link it to you if you'd like ^^ people can go there to see if the ID that they have is what someone else wants and such


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> there's a spreadsheet where you can look for certain IDs, as long as you don't label it is a birthday ID. i can link it to you if you'd like ^^ people can go there to see if the ID that they have is what someone else wants and such



I found who has them and I have PMed them, thank you though. It is a pretty baby, dang it, they are in the AH for 750 gems


----------



## Cheremtasy

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I would check on the AH for similar, because those are some nice genes you got there. <3 And very nice coloring! And if possible I'd like to know when this couple breeds again cause I see potential. I would love these genes with 3 purples in close range if that happens in future clutches!



Ah okay I'll do that, thank your for your advice and lovely compliment, I agree like they're probably my favourite pair haha, out of all their offspring possibilities there weren't none that I disliked, usually my pairs have some where I'm meh but am parity is like yes, but for them it's like 110% haha. XD
I can definitely give you a ping next time, what's your username?
I was also asking since their mother is a gen 2 and I'm not sure if that would affect their prices or not?


----------



## inkling

I'm selling a few hatchlings! They're posted in the AH, but I'll sell them on here for a lower price. If you're interested feel free to make me an offer.


----------



## rosabelle

Finally fully gened and level 25 ;u; *flops on the floor*


----------



## Cheremtasy

rosabelle said:


> Finally fully gened and level 25 ;u; *flops on the floor*



Omg she looks amazing! You finish your gene projects so fast :O


----------



## rosabelle

Botari1999 said:


> Omg she looks amazing! You finish your gene projects so fast :O



Thanks!  and some I do finish really fast some don't, I was very excited about getting her that I wanted to finish her immediately. I've never spent so much money in one week. xD


----------



## rosabelle

Ayyy reg window is now open 'til January 15!

So if any of you want to join us and play dragon pixel hell now is the time.  If you're having trouble picking out an elemental flight to join, this guide (though I think its outdated???) definitely helps.


----------



## Alienfish

PLAGUE PIE BEST PIE. 

also, I'm HippieTurt if you want to refer and plan on getting gems


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey I was wondering if this gen 1 was worth anything, and if it is, should I hold an auction or sell it?
If not I'll probs give it away for free if it's worthless. XD


----------



## piske

I signed-up today and I am having trouble picking my first dragon ;u; any recommendations? :>


----------



## cheezyfries

Botari1999 said:


> Hey I was wondering if this gen 1 was worth anything, and if it is, should I hold an auction or sell it?
> If not I'll probs give it away for free if it's worthless. XD



you might be able to get something because she's a triple gened gen one, but i don't think that eyespots and okapi are super popular genes but i would try for an interest check, good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> I signed-up today and I am having trouble picking my first dragon ;u; any recommendations? :>



i'd go with whatever you like the most! your progens probably won't matter too much in the end and you can always gene and scatter them. it's all about what breeds/colors appeal to you! in terms of dragons in your flight's forums, only take what you want because some newbies take in a ton of dragons and then realize that they don't have much lair space left and have to end up exalting or giving them away again. welcome to FR! what's your user?


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> you might be able to get something because she's a triple gened gen one, but i don't think that eyespots and okapi are super popular genes but i would try for an interest check, good luck!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i'd go with whatever you like the most! your progens probably won't matter too much in the end and you can always gene and scatter them. it's all about what breeds/colors appeal to you! in terms of dragons in your flight's forums, only take what you want because some newbies take in a ton of dragons and then realize that they don't have much lair space left and have to end up exalting or giving them away again. welcome to FR! what's your user?



That's good advice and I'm not sure how to take dragons in heh ;u; and thank you!!! My user name is pinelle.


----------



## rosabelle

Botari1999 said:


> Hey I was wondering if this gen 1 was worth anything, and if it is, should I hold an auction or sell it?
> If not I'll probs give it away for free if it's worthless. XD


Personally I think it has decent nature-y colors and triple gened so it might be worth something but the offspring list puts me off (this is just me but most people like their gen ones unbred some really don't care about offspring lists). Do an interest check for it and maybe someone would be interested. 



P e o n y said:


> That's good advice and I'm not sure how to take dragons in heh ;u; and thank you!!! My user name is pinelle and I joined the Nature Clan! :>



Welcome to FR!


----------



## Cheremtasy

cheezyfries said:


> you might be able to get something because she's a triple gened gen one, but i don't think that eyespots and okapi are super popular genes but i would try for an interest check, good luck!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i'd go with whatever you like the most! your progens probably won't matter too much in the end and you can always gene and scatter them. it's all about what breeds/colors appeal to you! in terms of dragons in your flight's forums, only take what you want because some newbies take in a ton of dragons and then realize that they don't have much lair space left and have to end up exalting or giving them away again. welcome to FR! what's your user?



Ah okay thanks for the advice! Where should I post the interest check?
And omg that was me, I got a bunch of dergs from giveaways then gave all of them away haha, it's not that I didn't like them, but I decided to only have dergs that would be useful to me in terms of breeding since I love breeding. xD


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Personally I think it has decent nature-y colors and triple gened so it might be worth something but the offspring list puts me off (this is just me but most people like their gen ones unbred some really don't care about offspring lists). Do an interest check for it and maybe someone would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to FR!



Thank you! I'm pretty confused but I'm reading through a beginner's guide! xD


----------



## roseflower

P e o n y said:


> Thank you! I'm pretty confused but I'm reading through a beginner's guide! xD



Welcome to Flight Rising I hope you enjoy it, I joined last November and the guides really helped me at the beginning c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

roseflower said:


> Welcome to Flight Rising I hope you enjoy it, I joined last November and the guides really helped me at the beginning c:



There are beginner guides?? Wow lol I never knew
I'm still quite a newb haha


----------



## roseflower

Botari1999 said:


> There are beginner guides?? Wow lol I never knew
> I'm still quite a newb haha



Yes, there?s a subforum, it`s called "Guides", with lots of guides, and your flight forum might also have a useful beginners guide, and you can always ask for help of course


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just saw an fr ad on here and realized my dragons are at 6%


----------



## cheezyfries

Botari1999 said:


> Ah okay thanks for the advice! Where should I post the interest check?
> And omg that was me, I got a bunch of dergs from giveaways then gave all of them away haha, it's not that I didn't like them, but I decided to only have dergs that would be useful to me in terms of breeding since I love breeding. xD



dragons for sale i think, and you can ping the gen 1 collector's pinglist, it can help a lot! good luck! and at least you gave them away haha some people exalted them unnamed (the horror) or just resold them

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> Thank you! I'm pretty confused but I'm reading through a beginner's guide! xD



i'm pretty sure that xanarcah has an awesome beginner's guide to FR on the first or second page of this thread! it covers some things like festivals, and since the crystalline gala is coming up, you might want to read it to prepare for it! i'll go ahead and add you, i'm cheezyfries  oh! and in order to take in dragons, simply go to the forums page and click the "nature sales" link, and there should be plenty of dragons or items up for adoption there!


----------



## brutalitea

Botari1999 said:


> Hey I was wondering if this gen 1 was worth anything, and if it is, should I hold an auction or sell it?
> If not I'll probs give it away for free if it's worthless. XD



It's a 7 digit gened Gen 1 with a short offspring list (and all named too). There ought to be someone interested...


----------



## lucitine

Butterfly Faes for sale  They're beautiful!



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

mm finals week.

welcome everyone who's there and will be joining in the few days. if you want to add/refer me I'm HippieTurt over there..

(been a bit busy with my finals and school stuff in general so.. )


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale:


----------



## Alienfish

nice dergs babs would totally buy all if they were old lmango xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> nice dergs babs would totally buy all if they were old lmango xD



hahah, well only selling the first 3 for 9k and the last one for 10k


----------



## Alienfish

haah ya, they are super cute tho hope someone buys


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> haah ya, they are super cute tho hope someone buys



As do I, need a bit of treasure right now


----------



## Alienfish

same actually. old dergs are costy ;w;

also i need in general for stuff huff huff havent gotten an egg since that light one lol


----------



## cheezyfries

i managed to get the dragon with the ID that matches andrew mcmahon, my favorite artist,'s birthday for 10k! sadly, she has beautiful colors and i really want to gene her up, but idk which breed matches her better, pearlcatcher or skydancer. i'm going to gene her with underbelly and butterfly (in about ten years). if anybody could help me, i'd be so grateful haha, i still have to gene my birthday dragon and the gen 1 i picked up on saturday *waves goodbye to treasure*


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> i managed to get the dragon with the ID that matches andrew mcmahon, my favorite artist,'s birthday for 10k! sadly, she has beautiful colors and i really want to gene her up, but idk which breed matches her better, pearlcatcher or skydancer. i'm going to gene her with underbelly and butterfly (in about ten years). if anybody could help me, i'd be so grateful haha, i still have to gene my birthday dragon and the gen 1 i picked up on saturday *waves goodbye to treasure*



I don't know what all of this means but it sounds good!!! xD congrats! :>


----------



## brutalitea

Hatchlings for sale











Send me a CR if you're interested. Any amount of treasure OVER 8k will be accepted.

All unnamed, please name if you're gonna exalt them (though why you would pay over 8k for fodder is beyond me).


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling this GenOne for  350 gems!






Triple gened~


----------



## Cheremtasy

I jus posted the interest check thread, I didn't know what this pinglist for gen one collectors was though, I'm kind of confused. ;w;
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1714469


----------



## cheezyfries

Botari1999 said:


> I jus posted the interest check thread, I didn't know what this pinglist for gen one collectors was though, I'm kind of confused. ;w;
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1714469



here is the pinglist!



Spoiler



@Aftershock, @Ambiance, @Anthea, @Arcticterror, @Ares, @Arienai, @Artorias, @Asgoredreemurr, @Asher, @Attenuasis, @Aurora23, @Avarosa, @Bob, @Cairon, @Calm, @Canadian, @Candor, @Caribou, @Cedric, @Chaotic, @Cherette, @Cherry, @Chichi, @Chomeister, @Christina, @Claritywind, @Cov, @Craving, @Creepshow, @Cupcakes, @Cyrya, @Damelz, @Deathwing, @Dem, @Desi, @Disease, @Diseased, @Drackana, @Dragonmage, @Dragonweaver, @DrakkanWolf, @Dreamt, @Elroking, @Embereye, @ErianaMoon, @EtchedShadow, @Faileas, @Falcoeur, @Fay, @Feravyne, @Firethroat, @Followedbyrocks, @FoolishRay, @Foxxtrot, @Frostycloud, @FruityHoofbeast, @Ghast, @GhostEnthusiast, @GhostPatches, @Gogoat, @Gou, @GreatContagion, @Grendel, @Gwendolyn, @Hailey, @Highcastle, @IcefireStarfire, @Icetea, @Imupacreek2000, @Incarnate, @Inculta, @IndigoCat, @Jamethyst, @JesterGurl, @JovaniSkye, @Kairoku, @Kaitii, @Kanariah, @Kaylian, @Keno, @Khalerys, @Khoshekh, @Kievan, @KiragamiCube, @KittersKamala, @KittyBoops, @Koemiri, @Kurokosworth, @LanceRivaille, @Latimer, @Leeedea, @Legolass, @Leilatainn, @Leyline, @Linnet, @Lisandre, @Lizardheart, @LordNibu, @Lottie, @Loveverly, @Luciftian, @Luusan, @Magari, @Maila, @Malis, @Manda, @March, @Mate, @Maybels, @Mellifera, @Metallicflight, @Micheru, @Miloki, @Minx, @Misha, @MissFemke, @MiusEmpire, @Moami, @Moofius, @Nanairo, @Naralex, @Naturalcyber, @Nennui, @NeophyteRedglare, @Niharike, @NinjaKitty, @Noctilucent, @Nryenth, @OFF, @Oftquoted, @Oncamimus, @Ordona, @Osayio, @Ouji, @PeaceColby, @Perfidious, @Phosphorylase, @PiggySnail, @Plushie, @Poland, @Porcelain, @Pretzuls, @Prism, @Pyroclastic, @QyetLady, @Raeyena, @Rangiku, @Rayen, @Renaci, @Renmiri, @Rijl, @Rogue, @RoyalRibbon, @Ruinia, @Ryou, @Sabbat, @SaintSeb, @Sakurawr, @Scaledfoxx, @Scientist, @Scoot, @Searinox, @Serra, @Shad0stryk, @Shihana, @SilverBook, @Smileytechie, @Snaphance, @Snapple, @Snowfarm, @Sochitelya, @Solanaceae13, @Sooraya, @Stakie, @Starfire0, @Starstrike, @Stonewarden,@snerd, @StormyDarkLord, @Subjugation, @Sunshinecitadel, @Swagset, @Talia, @Tangaroa, @Techmess, @Terza, @Thanksmeg, @Thederpmaster2,  @TheRowen, @Thorne, @Thrym, @Tigerpanda13, @Tiriea, @Trapeze, @Treedancer, @Triska, @UZaaki9, @Vaiya, @Valishtu, @Vashtya, @Vaze, @Ventus, @Verscilith, @Vihn, @Virulent, @Voidtech, @WDGaster, @Warlock, @Wer, @Why, @Wicker, @WildPariah, @Wobbitt, @Wolfscent, @Xairathan, @Xaishi, @Zelai, @Zenzic



simply copy and paste everything into the thread, erase the pings, and say something like "pinging the gen 1 hoarders ping list, sorry if i mispinged anyone" because people can get really angry if you misping them, even if it's by accident.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Oooo there's an FR thread here! I'm Glitz from the Light Flight. I'm not the most active on FR anymore, but i still check it multiple times a day. I love looking at pretty dragons and playing dragon dress up. But anyways, hi! :>


----------



## Cadbberry

Sugar Plum said:


> Oooo there's an FR thread here! I'm Glitz from the Light Flight. I'm not the most active on FR anymore, but i still check it multiple times a day. I love looking at pretty dragons and playing dragon dress up. But anyways, hi! :>



Hi there! I may send you a friend request when it goes back online in 5 minutes


----------



## piske

I have a question: let's say you initially join one flight and breed your dragons. Then you change to a different flight - do those dragons keep the traits of the first flight or adopt the traits of the new flight? Sorry if that is a confusing question! ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Well you can't change flight while you are breeding - so any dragons hatched will keep their old eyes and any new that you breed will get the new Flight's eyes.


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Well you can't change flight while you are breeding - so any dragons hatched will keep their old eyes and any new that you breed will get the new Flight's eyes.



Ah, thank you! That makes sense :>


----------



## Alienfish

yeah.. like if you change to , let's say plague from another flight, any new eggs you hatch from breeding in plague will have their red eyes.


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yeah.. like if you change to , let's say plague from another flight, any new eggs you hatch from breeding in plague will have their red eyes.



Oh, really? So you could continue to breed dragons with the eye color from the first flight?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh ha, nvm. Re-read what you said :>


----------



## Alienfish

P e o n y said:


> Oh, really? So you could continue to breed dragons with the eye color from the first flight?



No, not like that. Like if you were in Water, those hatched in Water will remain blue-eye as they will not change within flight. But if you change to Plague any new hatchlings will have red eyes regardless of their parents have water x wind eyes or whatever. Which is one reason you can't change while have hatchlings in a nest waiting to be 'done'


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> No, not like that. Like if you were in Water, those hatched in Water will remain blue-eye as they will not change within flight. But if you change to Plague any new hatchlings will have red eyes regardless of their parents have water x wind eyes or whatever. Which is one reason you can't change while have hatchlings in a nest waiting to be 'done'



Heh, ok I understand now! Sorry, I'm dumb xD thank you!!!


----------



## Alienfish

lel... no problems i think i got a bit over the top there, but yeah basically you can't switch if you have a nest waiting to hatch. so dragons hatche din water will keep blue eyes, and if you switch to plague (example) any new dragons/babies will have red eyes regardless of parents


----------



## FancyThat

Welcome to new players ^^, I'm PixieSparkles on FR if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Cadbberry

Is flight rising down for anyone else?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes.


----------



## FancyThat

Yeah it's down for me as well.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Yup it is for me.


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> Yup it is for me.



Wow, its been down for about 25 minutes


----------



## Xanarcah

Maybe related to the end of the reg window?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks like it's good to go now ~


----------



## Cadbberry

New dergs for sale~ all prices negotiable 




			
				Spiral M said:
			
		

> Primary Green Crystal
> Secondary Blood Facet
> Tertiary White Underbelly
> LF: 12-17k






			
				 Skydancer M said:
			
		

> Primary Obsidian Basic
> Secondary Shadow Shimmer
> Tertiary Ice Underbelly
> LF: 12-17k






			
				 Skydancer F said:
			
		

> Primary Midnight Basic
> Secondary Black Facet
> Tertiary Silver Underbelly
> LF:12-17k






			
				Spiral M said:
			
		

> Primary Avocado Crystal
> Secondary Brown Shimmer
> Tertiary Tangerine Basic
> LF- 8-10k






			
				 Spiral M said:
			
		

> Primary Seafoam Crystal
> Secondary Tangerine Facet
> Tertiary Maroon Underbelly
> LF:8-10k


----------



## Cheremtasy

cheezyfries said:


> here is the pinglist!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> @Aftershock, @Ambiance, @Anthea, @Arcticterror, @Ares, @Arienai, @Artorias, @Asgoredreemurr, @Asher, @Attenuasis, @Aurora23, @Avarosa, @Bob, @Cairon, @Calm, @Canadian, @Candor, @Caribou, @Cedric, @Chaotic, @Cherette, @Cherry, @Chichi, @Chomeister, @Christina, @Claritywind, @Cov, @Craving, @Creepshow, @Cupcakes, @Cyrya, @Damelz, @Deathwing, @Dem, @Desi, @Disease, @Diseased, @Drackana, @Dragonmage, @Dragonweaver, @DrakkanWolf, @Dreamt, @Elroking, @Embereye, @ErianaMoon, @EtchedShadow, @Faileas, @Falcoeur, @Fay, @Feravyne, @Firethroat, @Followedbyrocks, @FoolishRay, @Foxxtrot, @Frostycloud, @FruityHoofbeast, @Ghast, @GhostEnthusiast, @GhostPatches, @Gogoat, @Gou, @GreatContagion, @Grendel, @Gwendolyn, @Hailey, @Highcastle, @IcefireStarfire, @Icetea, @Imupacreek2000, @Incarnate, @Inculta, @IndigoCat, @Jamethyst, @JesterGurl, @JovaniSkye, @Kairoku, @Kaitii, @Kanariah, @Kaylian, @Keno, @Khalerys, @Khoshekh, @Kievan, @KiragamiCube, @KittersKamala, @KittyBoops, @Koemiri, @Kurokosworth, @LanceRivaille, @Latimer, @Leeedea, @Legolass, @Leilatainn, @Leyline, @Linnet, @Lisandre, @Lizardheart, @LordNibu, @Lottie, @Loveverly, @Luciftian, @Luusan, @Magari, @Maila, @Malis, @Manda, @March, @Mate, @Maybels, @Mellifera, @Metallicflight, @Micheru, @Miloki, @Minx, @Misha, @MissFemke, @MiusEmpire, @Moami, @Moofius, @Nanairo, @Naralex, @Naturalcyber, @Nennui, @NeophyteRedglare, @Niharike, @NinjaKitty, @Noctilucent, @Nryenth, @OFF, @Oftquoted, @Oncamimus, @Ordona, @Osayio, @Ouji, @PeaceColby, @Perfidious, @Phosphorylase, @PiggySnail, @Plushie, @Poland, @Porcelain, @Pretzuls, @Prism, @Pyroclastic, @QyetLady, @Raeyena, @Rangiku, @Rayen, @Renaci, @Renmiri, @Rijl, @Rogue, @RoyalRibbon, @Ruinia, @Ryou, @Sabbat, @SaintSeb, @Sakurawr, @Scaledfoxx, @Scientist, @Scoot, @Searinox, @Serra, @Shad0stryk, @Shihana, @SilverBook, @Smileytechie, @Snaphance, @Snapple, @Snowfarm, @Sochitelya, @Solanaceae13, @Sooraya, @Stakie, @Starfire0, @Starstrike, @Stonewarden,@snerd, @StormyDarkLord, @Subjugation, @Sunshinecitadel, @Swagset, @Talia, @Tangaroa, @Techmess, @Terza, @Thanksmeg, @Thederpmaster2,  @TheRowen, @Thorne, @Thrym, @Tigerpanda13, @Tiriea, @Trapeze, @Treedancer, @Triska, @UZaaki9, @Vaiya, @Valishtu, @Vashtya, @Vaze, @Ventus, @Verscilith, @Vihn, @Virulent, @Voidtech, @WDGaster, @Warlock, @Wer, @Why, @Wicker, @WildPariah, @Wobbitt, @Wolfscent, @Xairathan, @Xaishi, @Zelai, @Zenzic
> 
> 
> 
> simply copy and paste everything into the thread, erase the pings, and say something like "pinging the gen 1 hoarders ping list, sorry if i mispinged anyone" because people can get really angry if you misping them, even if it's by accident.



Oh okay I did that, I hope I did it right. xD


----------



## cinny

Selling dragons since I need the lair space & hatchlings are taking over them. ;v;

Most are already in AH but you can send a CR to me. c:


Spoiler




300g/200kt for each of these butterfly imps!!~ Willing to discount 20kt for tbt/new users!















75kt for this butterfly noc! 10kt discount for tbt/new users~





30kt-35kt for these coatls~ Also 10kt discount for tbt/new users. 













​


----------



## Cheremtasy

cinny said:


> Selling dragons since I need the lair space & hatchlings are taking over them. ;v;
> 
> Most are already in AH but you can send a CR to me. c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300g/200kt for each of these butterfly imps!!~ Willing to discount 20kt for tbt/new users!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75kt for this butterfly noc! 10kt discount for tbt/new users~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30kt-35kt for these coatls~ Also 10kt discount for tbt/new users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh man I like the imp with green glimmer, would you be willing to trade for a butterfly skydancer? I thought I'd ask xD


----------



## cinny

Botari1999 said:


> Oh man I like the imp with green glimmer, would you be willing to trade or a butterfly skydancer? I thought I'd ask xD



I checked out your butterfly SD & they are pretty!! I've been trying to find a butterfly sd recently too.. LOL.

I'll send a CR to you now c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

cinny said:


> I checked out your butterfly SD & they are pretty!! I've been trying to find a butterfly sd recently too.. LOL.
> 
> I'll send a CR to you now c:



Ah thank you! 
I'm glad they're to your liking, honestly I want them to find good homes. ;w;


----------



## gingerbread

recently did a lair purge and then got some more pastels o/ (I have an addiction)












also planning to give this guy butterfly gene when I can get it, he'll look fab. 





-and i've got my first goal, to have season themed dragons c: here's winter (currently named Celeste)





and spring, although currently a hatchling


----------



## Cheremtasy

gingerbread said:


> recently did a lair purge and then got some more pastels o/ (I have an addiction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also planning to give this guy butterfly gene when I can get it, he'll look fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -and i've got my first goal, to have season themed dragons c: here's winter (currently named Celeste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spring, although currently a hatchling



They're so pretty. May I ask what your username on FR is?


----------



## gingerbread

Botari1999 said:


> They're so pretty. May I ask what your username on FR is?



thank you  it's minties (just something random, wish I put more thought into it ;v; )

also, I have a hatchling for sale, offer whatever c:




coatl female, ice/ice/white iri/shim/gembond


----------



## Sugar Plum

I couldn't help myself. I had to impulse buy her. I didn't even realize i already had the perfect mate for her until after i got her. e-e


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sugar Plum said:


> I couldn't help myself. I had to impulse buy her. I didn't even realize i already had the perfect mate for her until after i got her. e-e



Ah nice, honestly I need some eye burner dergs. xD


----------



## cheezyfries

gingerbread said:


> recently did a lair purge and then got some more pastels o/ (I have an addiction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also planning to give this guy butterfly gene when I can get it, he'll look fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -and i've got my first goal, to have season themed dragons c: here's winter (currently named Celeste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spring, although currently a hatchling



ahhh i have a pair of pastel coatls too! but yours are coatlximp haha, they're named cotton and candy as well  if you want to make sure that the parents say "cotton, candy" i'd rename the dragons because as they are now, it'd show up as "candy, cotton"!


----------



## piske

gingerbread said:


> recently did a lair purge and then got some more pastels o/ (I have an addiction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also planning to give this guy butterfly gene when I can get it, he'll look fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -and i've got my first goal, to have season themed dragons c: here's winter (currently named Celeste)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spring, although currently a hatchling



These are sooo pretty!!! :>


----------



## inkling

ew i guess the person that ihad the same bday as me scatterscrolled the derg....she was already pretty and now shes not....really


----------



## Peisinoe

LIVE UPDATE!


----------



## Sugar Plum

oh boy. i have a mighty need for that sylvan stuff. imagine it with silks...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That Sylvan stuff is really gorgeous >.< Got a couple of dergs they would look great on. Hopefully I can nab some after rollover if I catch it soon enough... but I doubt it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ohman, the Sylvan stuff is going to make me broke. D: I love how they look so far, especially the Headpiece! I wonder how long they'll take to come down in price...


----------



## Cadbberry

That Sylvan gear, looks nice!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Time to become a sniper again. The prices will probably crash relative fast for most of it, like most items nowadays. :0


----------



## FancyThat

I love the new Sylvan stuff, love how the dresses look on female Coatls especially. I'll need to grab the white gem set at some point it looks great, time to save again.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I love the new Sylvan stuff, love how the dresses look on female Coatls especially. I'll need to grab the white gem set at some point it looks great, time to save again.



yasss me too really nice work they did there =D


----------



## Xanarcah

Previews of the full set on every breed!

http://osiemfr.tumblr.com/post/137403848372


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Previews of the full set on every breed!
> 
> http://osiemfr.tumblr.com/post/137403848372



oh my god they're so BEAUTIFUL i'm going to try my hand at sniping some but i bet you i'll hoard it instead of selling it lol >.< are the wings or the dress the most valuable part? like in the silks, the wing silks are generally the most wanted and with the rogue/aviator apparel, the coats are the most wanted (i think)


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oh my god they're so BEAUTIFUL i'm going to try my hand at sniping some but i bet you i'll hoard it instead of selling it lol >.< are the wings or the dress the most valuable part? like in the silks, the wing silks are generally the most wanted and with the rogue/aviator apparel, the coats are the most wanted (i think)



Depends on what's most popular, probably. Check out the AH to compare prices?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Depends on what's most popular, probably. Check out the AH to compare prices?



checked and definitely the wings- the majority of the ones i saw on the AH were the gem ones and the lowest is 140k while dresses are already at 30k or so.


----------



## gingerbread

Xanarcah said:


> Previews of the full set on every breed!
> 
> http://osiemfr.tumblr.com/post/137403848372



oh wow they are gorgeous O: unfortunately i'm way too broke ;v;


----------



## Peisinoe

guysss


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> guysss



Wow looks awesome ^^


----------



## piske

Yay! Hatched my first babies! 3 of them :>


----------



## Sugar Plum

Note: Raven Sylvan Dress is at swipp's right now.



Peisinoe said:


> guysss



Nice! I love spooky dragons. :>



P e o n y said:


> Yay! Hatched my first babies! 3 of them :>



Aww. Hatching your first nest is always exciting.


----------



## piske

Sugar Plum said:


> Note: Raven Sylvan Dress is at swipp's right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I love spooky dragons. :>
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Hatching your first nest is always exciting.



I'm just glad I could come up with a theme for naming them xD I didn't think I would care for it much, but I'm kind of excited to create "lore" for my clan c:


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> guysss



omg yassss looks so good


----------



## Xanarcah

gingerbread said:


> oh wow they are gorgeous O: unfortunately i'm way too broke ;v;



Yeah they're pretty costly right now, but they'll go down in price as more are released. And they're not limited edition or going to retire, so you'll have a chance to save up for them if you want to buy them. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> guysss



Dragon dressing game A+ on point. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> I'm just glad I could come up with a theme for naming them xD I didn't think I would care for it much, but I'm kind of excited to create "lore" for my clan c:



Congrats on your first nest! I wish I'd kept mine. XD; the first nest from your progens is probably the best lore opportunity, really. Have you got any lore in mind for your clan already?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey I was wondering if anyone would be interested in this skydancer? She's a 7 digit XXY, I'm not sure if she's worth much so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Alienfish

nice colours, i have a similar colored 6digit one.. gls!


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah they're pretty costly right now, but they'll go down in price as more are released. And they're not limited edition or going to retire, so you'll have a chance to save up for them if you want to buy them. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon dressing game A+ on point. : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first nest! I wish I'd kept mine. XD; the first nest from your progens is probably the best lore opportunity, really. Have you got any lore in mind for your clan already?



I think so! I've named my progens after the two brightest stars in the galaxy, Canopus and Sothis, and their 3 children are the 3 stars of Orion's Belt (Mintaka, Alnilam and Alnitak). I was given a dragon and I bought a companion for her, they are named after the constellations Cassiopeia and Cepheus (queen and king in Greek mythology). 

So, I think the theme will be stars/constellations...my progens and their children are more of a humble clan but Cassiopeia and Cepheus are more like gods/royalty I think xD

But oh lawd help me, I've already bought gems ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my username on FR is pinelle if anyone wants to be friends :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

i really like the sylvan stuff but, the dress/toga thing is... really weird to me. the wings are gorgeous though. the only thing im eh on is the dress. s: beautiful stuff, though. 

and gz, stina!!! hes beautiful!!


----------



## piske

Also, sorry if this is off-topic: but does anyone know the TBT to FR treasure conversion rate? :>


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i really like the sylvan stuff but, the dress/toga thing is... really weird to me. the wings are gorgeous though. the only thing im eh on is the dress. s: beautiful stuff, though.
> 
> and gz, stina!!! hes beautiful!!



I agree, I like the wings and accessories better than the main apparel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> Also, sorry if this is off-topic: but does anyone know the TBT to FR treasure conversion rate? :>



Somewhere around 40k treasure to 100 TBT I think.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> I agree, I like the wings and accessories better than the main apparel.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere around 40k treasure to 100 TBT I think.



Thank you! :>


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> Thank you! :>



Last time i bought I did like 45k per 100 tbt, or 50k per 100 tbt, I can't remember but it was one of those xD


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> Last time i bought I did like 45k per 100 tbt, or 50k per 100 tbt, I can't remember but it was one of those xD



Whoa! ok! Thanks for letting me know xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Yeah, it's been on the rise. : D which is great for us ~


----------



## Sugar Plum

Is that really the rate? time to stop spending treasure wildly.


----------



## piske

Can anyone provide a basic tutorial on the Coliseum? I've found grinding guides, but I can't even figure out how to attack anything ;v; I have Shred on my 3 adult dragons but it's almost like it's grayed-out as an option when I try to attack - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sugar Plum

pinelle said:


> Can anyone provide a basic tutorial on the Coliseum? I've found grinding guides, but I can't even figure out how to attack anything ;v; I have Shred on my 3 adult dragons but it's almost like it's grayed-out as an option when I try to attack - what am I doing wrong?



Chances are you don't have enough breath to use those skills. To get breath, keep using scratch/meditate until you have enough. Scratch is better for physical dragons, meditate is better for magical. I don't really have a guide, but i can still answer questions. :0


----------



## piske

Sugar Plum said:


> Chances are you don't have enough breath to use those skills. To get breath, keep using scratch/meditate until you have enough. Scratch is better for physical dragons, meditate is better for magical. I don't really have a guide, but i can still answer questions. :0



Ohhh, ok! I was wondering what that was! My dragons don't have scratch :< let me try meditating! And thank you for your help! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yay! It worked! But I died like 3 times xD


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Ohhh, ok! I was wondering what that was! My dragons don't have scratch :< let me try meditating! And thank you for your help! :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yay! It worked! But I died like 3 times xD



Which dragons are you using in your coliseum team? It will benefit you greatly to change up their attacks/abilities unless you're going to turn them into mages (magical fighters) instead of glass cannons (really heavy physical damage fighters).


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Which dragons are you using in your coliseum team? It will benefit you greatly to change up their attacks/abilities unless you're going to turn them into mages (magical fighters) instead of glass cannons (really heavy physical damage fighters).



I was just using my progens (a Tundra male and a Fae female) and one of my Coatls...is that bad? Also, how do I charge them up? Sorry I have so many questions!


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I was just using my progens (a Tundra male and a Fae female) and one of my Coatls...is that bad? Also, how do I charge them up? Sorry I have so many questions!



Nope, it's not a bad thing at all! As long as you're using dragons you like a lot, everything is fine. : D All dragons are naturally aligned with either magical or physical attacks. The magical aligned ones start off with Meditate and Contuse. The physical ones start with Scratch and Shred. But regardless of what they start with, all dragons can be switched over to whichever type you want. I would highly, highly recommend you switch your three to Physical. I'll send you some Scratches and Shreds to start off with. All you need to do to switch them is go to the Abilities and Stats tab in the Coliseum, and drag and drop the Scratch in the top position (over Meditate). The Shreds are technically optional, but I would put them somewhere in the second row. 

Here's an embarassingly long thing I wrote a while ago about the Coli and abilities and builds:



Having a team of 3 level 25 dragons for the Coliseum can be pretty important if you want to take full advantage of all that FR has to offer or are the kind of person who likes to collect/hoard retired items. A lot of the events on FR lean heavily on the Coliseum, so it's definitely advantageous to having a team of your own. It's also easy to make money by fighting in the coliseum. 

Things that involve having a leveled team:
 - Farming for festival currency and chests
 - Leveling fodder to exalt for money or for Dominance
 - Farming for loot drops, either for money or for food; lots of familiars and apparel are also exclusive to the coliseum


The most popular stat build is known as a Glass Cannon build. Essentially it means that the dragons have very high attack, very high speed, and very low hp and defense. They hit really hard, really fast, but can't sustain many hits because they'll take a lot of damage. The idea is to wipe out your enemies before they can touch you. 

Culex and Kiena have the two most popular guides for Glass Cannon builds. 

Culex's Guide
Kiena's Guide

Essentially, the main takeaway points of the guides are as follows:

 - Make sure that each level 25 dragon is equipped with Scratch, Eliminate, Berserker x3, and Ambush x2. 
 - Use a Tincture of Dissolution on each dragon (this resets all the allotted stat points and lets you spend them again. It also resets the stats each dragon is hatched with down to 5). Tinctures can be bought from the marketplace.
 - Choose which build you want your dragons to have:


Culex's Kelp Beds Exalt Team Build
126Str/59Qck/6Vit

Culex's Farming Build
129Str/50Qck/13Vit

Kiena's All Purpose Build 
126Str/58Qck/11Vit


The Kelp Beds build is designed to train one fodder dragon in the Kelp Beds for exalting, but is completely capable of farming in the other venues with ease. (Except for Harpys Roost). This is my favorite build by far and I have given it to the majority of my trained dragons. 

Culex's Farming Build is designed for farming, especially in the Harpys Roost. Farming is the endless slaying of enemies as fast as you can for the loot that they drop, which you then sell for money or convert for food. 
Harpys Roost has the highest drop rates for loot, which makes is a very popular farming venue. 

Alternatively, there is Kiena's all purpose build, which I'm not as fond of because it doesn't seem as smooth to me as the Culex builds. But it's very popular and might be worth a try!



The following stones are absolutely essential for each dragon to have: 
Scratch, Eliminate, Berserker x3, and Ambush x2. 

The following stones are not essential, but are very useful for dragons to have:
Sap, Rally, Reflect

*Scratch* is the core of the glass cannon build. It does a minor amount of damage, but it builds up breath every time you use it. Breath is like energy or mana, you need to build it up so you can power your other attacks with it. 
*Eliminate* is a powerful attack that does a lot of damage to an enemy. It costs 35 breath to use, but _if the attack wipes out the enemy, that 35 breath is refunded to you_. This is very very important. 
*Berserker* stones add 5 Str, 3 Qck, and 1 Agility for each one equipped. You can equip a total of 3 Berserker stones to a single dragon, and you absolutely should! These stones are what boost your power levels OVER 9000!!!!! and make the Glass Cannon build possible. 
*Ambush* stones grant the dragon 1 extra turn at the beginning of the battle. Each dragon can equip two. There is a long-standing glitch where the first dragon's first Ambush turn gets removed by the system. But if your entire team of three dragons has 2 Ambush stones each? You'll still get to take _8 turns before any enemies get a single turn in_. It's amazing. 

*Sap* functions like Scratch, doing the same minimal amount of damage, but instead of giving you breath it consumes it, and it gives you 1/4 the damage you dealt back as gained hp. If you've built up so much breath that you could stand to use a little in return for some hp, then Sap is a good way to go. 
*Rally* boosts the attack of the dragon you use it on for 5 rounds. This is enough to let the Rallied dragon OHKO most of the monsters it comes into contact with. 
*Reflect* is useful to have in the Kelp Beds because of the two bosses, the Mantarune and the Wave Sweeper. Both bosses have devastating elemental attacks that can be reflected back at them, saving your entire team from being wiped out. 

Battles usually function more or less the same way:
 - Use scratch to build up enough breath to use Eliminate. 
 - Go around OHKO-ing everything with Eliminate
 - Build up breath on the dragons whose Eliminate misses
 - Keep mopping the floor with everything that dares oppose you

Keep continuing on to the next battle as much as you can, because it gives you a bonus boost in exp (if you're still training a dragon), and also because your *gained breath carries over from battle to battle*. This is extremely important because it lets you mop the floor with any enemies that come to you as long as you've built up your breath. Especially in the lower levels, where enemies may never do a single point of damage to you once you've build your breath up enough to Eliminate them. 

In the Boreal Woods and lower venues, you can OKHO every single enemy (except for bosses) by just using Eliminate on them. If you're using the Farming Build, you can continue to one-shot Eliminate everything through the Harpys Roost (except bosses). In higher venues, you'll either need to Scratch+Eliminate or Rally+Eliminate to wipe them out. Bosses excluded, obviously, since those aren't going anywhere fast with their 9000+ hp.


----------



## piske

I am literally going to copy this into a word doc so I have it for quick reference!!! I'm a bit confused so I'm going to go through it slowly - Thank you so much for providing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I am literally going to copy this into a word doc so I have it for quick reference!!! I'm a bit confused so I'm going to go through it slowly - Thank you so much for providing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's also currently in a ridiculously post on the 2nd page of this thread if you need to find it again
I was gonna clean up some more of my miniguides and post them nicely on the first page, but we'll see when that happens. 

Please do ask questions on anything you need clarification on! I usually write these in a big hurry in reply to someone, so they need polishing up in places. Also, some of the info on specific venues and builds needs to be updated oops.


----------



## PeeBraiin

What is the current gem to tbt rate?


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> It's also currently in a ridiculously post on the 2nd page of this thread if you need to find it again
> I was gonna clean up some more of my miniguides and post them nicely on the first page, but we'll see when that happens.
> 
> Please do ask questions on anything you need clarification on! I usually write these in a big hurry in reply to someone, so they need polishing up in places. Also, some of the info on specific venues and builds needs to be updated oops.



Oh, gosh you're right! I forgot about your wonderful post on the second page! D'OH! I will definitely let you know my questions!!! xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Universaljellyfish said:


> What is the current gem to tbt rate?


Depends on what people consider the current treasure rate to be, I guess? Here are a couple of rates that value gems at 670t:

If 100TBT : 45kt
100TBT : 67g

If 100TBT : 50kt
100TBT : 75g


----------



## brutalitea

That sylvan apparel would go great on my dragons that are based on sylvari from Guild Wars 2 lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Tae said:


> That sylvan apparel would go great on my dragons that are based on sylvari from Guild Wars 2 lol



It is so hard to catch restocks though


----------



## Sugar Plum

Dom battle will be over in 30 minutes to those who like selling fodder dragons! Prices didn't go up as much as I thought they would, though. >:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Maybe someday I'll get into Dom battles, but usually I'm just like, "Oh cool I have a discount!" and then I spend all my money on apparel...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Damn, was just going through my hoard and realized I have like 6 stacks of Cuckoos... can tell where I was grinding during NON lel


----------



## piske

What is the blue bar under my dragons' health? :>




Also, what does this single, yellow star mean? Some people have a lot, and some people have like, a shiny one?


----------



## Alienfish

The single star is how much you have posted. You get the shiny/prismatic one at 1000 I believe.. and then you get 2-5 stars depending on post amount.

I think the bar is if you get the daily bonus thing, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> The single star is how much you have posted. You get the shiny/prismatic one at 1000 I believe.. and then you get 2-5 stars depending on post amount.
> 
> I think the bar is if you get the daily bonus thing, correct me if I'm wrong.



Thank you! And thank you all for fielding my questions, I have a lot! :>


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> What is the blue bar under my dragons' health? :>
> 
> View attachment 162198
> 
> Also, what does this single, yellow star mean? Some people have a lot, and some people have like, a shiny one?
> 
> View attachment 162199



The blue bar is your clan's energy level. If you keep it over 80% for 3 days in a row, you'll get what's known as the 'well fed bonus' and get extra gathering turns every day as well as 1 gem for as long as you keep that over 80%.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> The blue bar is your clan's energy level. If you keep it over 80% for 3 days in a row, you'll get what's known as the 'well fed bonus' and get extra gathering turns every day as well as 1 gem for as long as you keep that over 80%.



ah, thanks, i knew it was related to that but i can't remember the exact deets

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also to clarify the stars-- 1-5 stars are posts up to 999, at 1000 you get the prismatic stars and that's th ehighest level.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> The blue bar is your clan's energy level. If you keep it over 80% for 3 days in a row, you'll get what's known as the 'well fed bonus' and get extra gathering turns every day as well as 1 gem for as long as you keep that over 80%.



Oh, cool! I didn't know there was a way to earn gems - awesome, thanks! :>


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Oh, cool! I didn't know there was a way to earn gems - awesome, thanks! :>



Yeah, you can get from the daily bonus, occasionally from exalting dragons, and from opening up Gilded Chests. I can't remember if chests other than Gilded give gems or not. You can get gilded chests from bonding with familiars (click the heart button under you familiars attached to dragons, you get a small amount of treasure every time and a chest when you reach a new level), and from digging when you reach a high level.


----------



## Alienfish

i think the one chest under gilded whatever name is gives a bit of gems, the first rusty doesn't tho.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey I was wondering if anyone was willing to trade another female SD with butterfly and glimmer for this girl here?


----------



## inkling

Botari1999 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone was willing to trade another female SD with butterfly and glimmer for this girl here?



She's so pretty!


----------



## Alienfish

^^ agree, good luck!

i'd kill for that derg with a glimmer close to wing colours...


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> She's so pretty!





Moko said:


> ^^ agree, good luck!
> 
> i'd kill for that derg with a glimmer close to wing colours...




Ah thank you both of you. :3
I do like her though she's not exactly what I want.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah im only javing old dergs atm and if you'd use a scatter it's probably be a rainbow of all colors so yeah xD


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, you can get from the daily bonus, occasionally from exalting dragons, and from opening up Gilded Chests. I can't remember if chests other than Gilded give gems or not. You can get gilded chests from bonding with familiars (click the heart button under you familiars attached to dragons, you get a small amount of treasure every time and a chest when you reach a new level), and from digging when you reach a high level.



Oh, yay! I have familiars for all of my dragons now!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Turned in like a page full of broken penny jars last night and holy **** did it take forever. Turned in the millions of them I had, then opened them, then kept turning them in and opening them until I only had 6 broken bottles left! I felt really successful. I never catch it when it shows up so I got onto the ping lists for a lot of them that I know I have all if not most of the ingredients for.


----------



## Cadbberry

3 new babies for sale, prices negotiable



			
				Skydancer F said:
			
		

> Primary Midnight Tiger
> Secondary Thistle Stripes
> Tertiary Seafoam Smoke
> LF:9-12k






			
				 Spiral F said:
			
		

> Primary Midnight Tiger
> Secondary Mulberry Stripes
> Tertiary Jade Smoke
> LF: 12-17k






			
				Spiral F said:
			
		

> Primary Midnight Vipera
> Secondary Mulberry Stripes
> Tertiary Caribbean Smoke
> LF:12-17k


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody else see what the people who buy your dergs name them? Like this just made me LOL so hard. And the fact that who adopted them is named Poopy makes it even better. http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=210828&tab=dragon&did=19642250


----------



## Sugar Plum

Those names are beautiful. If you want more, you should check out this tumblr. :'D

http://strangely-named-dragons.tumblr.com/


----------



## Cheremtasy

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does anybody else see what the people who buy your dergs name them? Like this just made me LOL so hard. And the fact that who adopted them is named Poopy makes it even better. http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=210828&tab=dragon&did=19642250



Omg haha, I do like knowing what they named them so yeah, I also thank every single person who buys my dragon on the AH, like every time.


----------



## Irarina

Hi guys. Urgh I have been slacking from FR. And newbies, welcome


----------



## piske

What are dergs? ;v; sorry


----------



## Ruto

What's a good price for selling adult fodder? I still have no idea what I'm doing on this site haha


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> What are dergs? ;v; sorry



Derg is like a slang term for Dragon.


----------



## Xanarcah

Why all these double posts, internets? .-.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ruto said:


> What's a good price for selling adult fodder? I still have no idea what I'm doing on this site haha



I've been selling mine for 9500t in the AH. Prices are still really high from last week. : D


----------



## Ruto

Xanarcah said:


> I've been selling mine for 9500t in the AH. Prices are still really high from last week. : D



Thanks! I hope the prices are still high in a few days when I have some to sell :>


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Derg is like a slang term for Dragon.



Oh weird haha. Thank you ;v;


----------



## Cheremtasy

I couldn't help it and bought this gen 1 xD


----------



## Sugar Plum

Is the AH being incredibly slow for anyone else? Specifically when you try to sell stuff?


----------



## rosabelle

Botari1999 said:


> I couldn't help it and bought this gen 1 xD


Cadbury dragon!



Sugar Plum said:


> Is the AH being incredibly slow for anyone else? Specifically when you try to sell stuff?


Hmm, it looks alright for me?


----------



## Cadbberry

rosabelle said:


> Cadbury dragon!
> 
> 
> Hmm, it looks alright for me?



Cadbury? You rang for me?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Cadbury? You rang for me?



Yes yes, smol chocolate truffle child here to see you


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> Cadbury? You rang for me?


That was a very quick response xD



Xanarcah said:


> Yes yes, smol chocolate truffle child here to see you



*pets smol child* Have some candy~


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Yes yes, smol chocolate truffle child here to see you



Awwww he is so cute!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ruto said:


> Thanks! I hope the prices are still high in a few days when I have some to sell :>



I always sell mine for 10k and they usually all sell, when I have hatchlings I'll price them cheaper for 5 days and then when they fall off I wait till the next day to re-list as adult fodder for 10k and I put them up for a week usually and they all get bought during the dom battles. If they don't sell after THAT then I train them a bit and exalt them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bout to plop out 8 smol chilis so be ready for a storm of babies


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Derg bbs for sales:

Jawbreakers(both claimed but they still cute, so look at 'em)









Jack'O'Derg-15k





Cherubs: 20k


----------



## Alienfish

ahhh that jack o derg is so cute <3

best of luck selling man!


----------



## piske

Oh, wow! Those jawbreakers look so cool! :O


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Derg bbs for sales:
> 
> Jawbreakers(both claimed but they still cute, so look at 'em)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack'O'Derg-15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherubs: 20k



I would love to buy the Jack-o-derg


----------



## Sugar Plum

I forgot I had these for sale. They're all prenamed though. I forgot to sell them as fodder last saturday. Message or send a CR if interested.





Male - 20k





Male - 20k





Male - 10k


----------



## Cheremtasy

Selling these dragons right now, prices are nogetioable. c:


----------



## brutalitea

I would be interested in the Ice/Grey/Ice spiral but it's out of my price range lol


----------



## lucitine

Selling these beautiful dragons~























Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Cadbberry

lucitine said:


> Selling these beautiful dragons~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you're interested.



I am so in love with Clyde, how much are you looking for, for him?


----------



## lucitine

Cadbberry said:


> I am so in love with Clyde, how much are you looking for, for him?



I was looking for 200k, but I'm willing to go lower. What price did you have in mind?


----------



## Cadbberry

lucitine said:


> I was looking for 200k, but I'm willing to go lower. What price did you have in mind?



Oh I wasn't sure, I need a butterfly for breeding but I dont have 200k, i have like 30k cause I invested in Sylvan items XD


----------



## lucitine

Cadbberry said:


> Oh I wasn't sure, I need a butterfly for breeding but I dont have 200k, i have like 30k cause I invested in Sylvan items XD



Lowest I'd go is about 100k XD


----------



## Cadbberry

lucitine said:


> Lowest I'd go is about 100k XD



Yeah I really cant afford that XD sorry to bother you


----------



## lucitine

Cadbberry said:


> Yeah I really cant afford that XD sorry to bother you



No worries hahahha.


----------



## Alienfish

new old derg  gonna change the name though.. maybe gene idk yet


----------



## Cheremtasy

Tae said:


> I would be interested in the Ice/Grey/Ice spiral but it's out of my price range lol



Haha sorry about that. XD
I can haggle a bit if you want?


----------



## inkling

I'm selling these babes! Prices are negotiable.


----------



## roseflower

Snagged a few pieces of the Sylvan apparel from the Marketplace, now I?m not sure if I keep it or sell. Does this one look good? I think it looks a bit weird...?


----------



## cheezyfries

roseflower said:


> Snagged a few pieces of the Sylvan apparel from the Marketplace, now I?m not sure if I keep it or sell. Does this one look good? I think it looks a bit weird...?



i like it! maybe the silver sylvan would match her colors better though? i like the way you used the witch apparel on her c:


----------



## brutalitea

DERGS FOR SALE


----------



## piske

Tae said:


> DERGS FOR SALE



Ahhh the middle one is sooo pretty!!! :>


----------



## roseflower

cheezyfries said:


> i like it! maybe the silver sylvan would match her colors better though? i like the way you used the witch apparel on her c:



Yeah true, the silver sylvan matches her colours better, and maybe it also looks a bit weird because it?s only one single piece of a set. But currently I don`t plan to dress her up in sylvan, maybe one of my other dergs. Thank you


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Snagged a few pieces of the Sylvan apparel from the Marketplace, now I?m not sure if I keep it or sell. Does this one look good? I think it looks a bit weird...?



What is the cute little flower bouquet? :O


----------



## piske

I just got this pretty pearl catcher today, but I'm having a hard time naming her. My dragons are all named after stars/constellations. I picked a random star for her (Gienah, means "wing") but I'm not sure I like it...any input would be appreciated! :>


----------



## brutalitea

pinelle said:


> I just got this pretty pearl catcher today, but I'm having a hard time naming her. My dragons are all named after stars/constellations. I picked a random star for her (Gienah, means "wing") but I'm not sure I like it...any input would be appreciated! :>



"Astra" popped into my head immediately. But that could've been because I watch Supergirl lol

I don't know much about stars. Most of my dragons are named after Guild Wars/Guild Wars 2 characters.


----------



## Alienfish

sorrynotsorry


----------



## Xanarcah

New addition to my lair ~! I'm so excited, everything about him is perfect! Colors, eyes, ID, generation, offspring, everything! Eventually he'll get added to my pretty boy Skydancer harem, just as soon as I have the money for it. XD


----------



## Alienfish

AHH BEAUTIFUL TUNDRA FORK IT OVER xD

jk jk grats so hard....


----------



## inkling

congratz to you both! they both look nice


----------



## piske

I just got this derg, I love her :3 I also bought some diaphanous sylvan pieces for her I'm broke now ;v;


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> New addition to my lair ~! I'm so excited, everything about him is perfect! Colors, eyes, ID, generation, offspring, everything! Eventually he'll get added to my pretty boy Skydancer harem, just as soon as I have the money for it. XD



wowow so pretty! how much was he? can't wait to see what you do with him ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

Congrats to Moko and Xan, they both look lovely. :3

Also just to make sure, you can get all of the soft pink silk apparel in the crystal pools right?


----------



## Xanarcah

Thanks all! : D I told myself no more 6 digit dragons, but I'm still super excited to have gotten him. xD; He was around 800k, which is actually a pretty good deal, all things considered. I paid around 550k more than that for the last unbred 6 digit G1 I bought, and she's definitely not nearly as nice as he is. 



pinelle said:


> I just got this derg, I love her :3 I also bought some diaphanous sylvan pieces for her I'm broke now ;v;



Nice! I love how all the Sylvan apparel looks, it's so elegant. : D



Botari1999 said:


> Also just to make sure, you can get all of the soft pink silk apparel in the crystal pools right?



Yep! The Crystal Pools is the only venue it drops in.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks all! : D I told myself no more 6 digit dragons, but I'm still super excited to have gotten him. xD; He was around 800k, which is actually a pretty good deal, all things considered. I paid around 550k more than that for the last unbred 6 digit G1 I bought, and she's definitely not nearly as nice as he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I love how all the Sylvan apparel looks, it's so elegant. : D
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! The Crystal Pools is the only venue it drops in.



Me too! And thank you! :>


----------



## Alienfish

thanks all : D Just had to pick that one up, lovely colors and the eye spots fit really well! Also it's one of my oldest I think Tadpole is even older though

6digits 5ever


----------



## inkling

im selling these cuties!


----------



## lucitine

new butterfly baby!






Looking for 300k~


----------



## piske

lucitine said:


> new butterfly baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for 300k~



So lovely! :>

Also, does anyone know if you can sell gems on FR for treasure? I'm running low ;v;


----------



## lucitine

pinelle said:


> So lovely! :>
> 
> Also, does anyone know if you can sell gems on FR for treasure? I'm running low ;v;



You can~ Go to the general trade forum. I think its Item Sales or something? Lots of people exchange currencies.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I think there are threads for currency exchange in Items for Sale forum <:

also nice dergs everyone


----------



## roseflower

I posted in the Dragon Share Theme Week thread, this week it?s about matching dragon and familiar pairs, I think these are matching very well^^










Frostbite Hummingbird










Nature Sprite










Harvest Floracat

Edit:The familiar links are not working. It?s working fine in the FR forum: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1719317/88


----------



## piske

Thanks all! :>

Those are great pairings!!! I've never seen the floracat before, it looks so cool!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Thanks all! :>
> 
> Those are great pairings!!! I've never seen the floracat before, it looks so cool!



Thank you! Yeah the cat familiars are really cute


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Thank you! Yeah the cat familiars are really cute



How do you get the sprites? They are so expensive in the AH!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> How do you get the sprites? They are so expensive in the AH!



Since the sprites are retired you can only buy them from other users. Actually the Nature Sprite isn?t as expensive as the other sprites c;


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> How do you get the sprites? They are so expensive in the AH!



Flight Rising has festivals for each Flight, one every month with the exception of December. The Sprites were released during the first year's festivals and retired immediately after. So now the only way to get them is to buy from another user.

The next festival is coming up soon (it starts on Sunday), so I hope you've been working in leveling your team ~ they'll be really useful to you during festivals.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> I posted in the Dragon Share Theme Week thread, this week it?s about matching dragon and familiar pairs, I think these are matching very well^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frostbite Hummingbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature Sprite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest Floracat
> 
> Edit:The familiar links are not working. It?s working fine in the FR forum: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1719317/88



Nice! I love seeing familiar matching. : D it's like going the extra step with your dragons. 

Colorwise, this guy and his familiar are my favorite pair in my lair: 






But I think I'm most proud of this combo:





This is my Phoenix dragon who looks like he's just been reborn from the ashes again. He's statted as a mage, for maximum Phoenix healing powers. 

He's actually an ice dragon. XD; and so his familiar is a Mock Firebird. And his profile song is The Lie Of Lies.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Flight Rising has festivals for each Flight, one every month with the exception of December. The Sprites were released during the first year's festivals and retired immediately after. So now the only way to get them is to buy from another user.
> 
> The next festival is coming up soon (it starts on Sunday), so I hope you've been working in leveling your team ~ they'll be really useful to you during festivals.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I love seeing familiar matching. : D it's like going the extra step with your dragons.
> 
> Colorwise, this guy and his familiar are my favorite pair in my lair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'm most proud of this combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Phoenix dragon who looks like he's just been reborn from the ashes again. He's statted as a mage, for maximum Phoenix healing powers.
> 
> He's actually an ice dragon. XD; and so his familiar is a Mock Firebird. And his profile song is The Lie Of Lies.



Thank you  Your pairs are amazing, and your mage looks really awesome!

Also this week I paid for two lair expansions since my flight got Dom second place, which grants a 1% discount.
It?s a really sweet second place because we were third place for 6 days straight c: Wind flight best flight c;


----------



## Irarina

Xanarcah said:


> New addition to my lair ~! I'm so excited, everything about him is perfect! Colors, eyes, ID, generation, offspring, everything! Eventually he'll get added to my pretty boy Skydancer harem, just as soon as I have the money for it. XD



Xan this dragon is so gorgeous! <3  How much you pay for him?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey guys how much does the sylvan appeal cost in the marketplace?


----------



## Peisinoe

To find out MP price for anything, 

Hover over the item and add a "0" to the end of it.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Flight Rising has festivals for each Flight, one every month with the exception of December. The Sprites were released during the first year's festivals and retired immediately after. So now the only way to get them is to buy from another user.
> 
> The next festival is coming up soon (it starts on Sunday), so I hope you've been working in leveling your team ~ they'll be really useful to you during festivals.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I love seeing familiar matching. : D it's like going the extra step with your dragons.
> 
> Colorwise, this guy and his familiar are my favorite pair in my lair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'm most proud of this combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Phoenix dragon who looks like he's just been reborn from the ashes again. He's statted as a mage, for maximum Phoenix healing powers.
> 
> He's actually an ice dragon. XD; and so his familiar is a Mock Firebird. And his profile song is The Lie Of Lies.



OMG your dragons are amazing!!! :O And your familiars are perfect!!!!!!

Heh, they're not very high-levels...4 are level 5 and 2 are level 3 ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The babies of my progens are all grown-up xD
















I didn't really like the coloring of the last one as a baby, but I sort of love it now :>


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peisinoe said:


> To find out MP price for anything,
> 
> Hover over the item and add a "0" to the end of it.



But all the prices in the AH are different? I'm confused. ;w;


----------



## inkling

Botari1999 said:


> But all the prices in the AH are different? I'm confused. ;w;



when you hover over the item icon there is a sell price. they mean add a zero to the end of the sell price..which will always be the same.


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone willing to lend out 2 (only 1 space atm but may exalt one soon) lvl 25 dragons, I havent been leveling due to some issues this month. I have fixed the Coli and it means I can finally get my dragons to lvl 25s but for the Festival it would be a lot of help


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you  Your pairs are amazing, and your mage looks really awesome!
> 
> Also this week I paid for two lair expansions since my flight got Dom second place, which grants a 1% discount.
> It?s a really sweet second place because we were third place for 6 days straight c: Wind flight best flight c;



Thank youu! : D 

Congrats on getting second place Dom! It was a super close fight between you and Water, Wind did a really great job to be able to pull off a last minute flip!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> OMG your dragons are amazing!!! :O And your familiars are perfect!!!!!!
> 
> Heh, they're not very high-levels...4 are level 5 and 2 are level 3 ;v;


Aww, thanks. : D 

You still have time to work on them now and during the festival, but if you don't have the time, level 5 is fine for the first couple venues.


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> when you hover over the item icon there is a sell price. they mean add a zero to the end of the sell price..which will always be the same.



Oh okay I get it now, I'm always on mobile so I can't actually hover on it (only appears if I click on the item). And yeah I know the sell value is always the same, I was saying the AH prices are different haha.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone willing to lend out 2 (only 1 space atm but may exalt one soon) lvl 25 dragons, I havent been leveling due to some issues this month. I have fixed the Coli and it means I can finally get my dragons to lvl 25s but for the Festival it would be a lot of help



CR me for the usual two. I'm out at dinner right now


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> sorrynotsorry





Xanarcah said:


> New addition to my lair ~! I'm so excited, everything about him is perfect! Colors, eyes, ID, generation, offspring, everything! Eventually he'll get added to my pretty boy Skydancer harem, just as soon as I have the money for it. XD



Wow these are gorgeous congrats ^^, beautiful colours. That tundra .

I have a new addition to my lair :3






I'm not sure if the accent will stay on her or I might find another, I have a male version of it as well.


----------



## piske

@FancyThat, she is so pretty! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does anyone have a link to a guide on geneing? I couldn't find one on FR, although to be fair I only looked at the first few pages ;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I have a new addition to my lair :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the accent will stay on her or I might find another, I have a male version of it as well.



Gorgeous Coatl. o: She totally needs an Autumnal Wreath~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Also, does anyone have a link to a guide on geneing? I couldn't find one on FR, although to be fair I only looked at the first few pages ;v;


What kind of guide on geneing are you looking for? Like gene rarity when breeding, or how much they cost in the MP with the discounts?


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Gorgeous Coatl. o: She totally needs an Autumnal Wreath~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> What kind of guide on geneing are you looking for? Like gene rarity when breeding, or how much they cost in the MP with the discounts?



I think maybe more like suggestions of what works well together? You can't gene the colors though, right?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I think maybe more like suggestions of what works well together? You can't gene the colors though, right?



Hmm, I'm not sure there's a guide for that? Because liking genes and dragons in general are all based on individual opinions. For instance, I can say "man, I really hate Eyespots", and like 10 other people can run up and go "NO WAY EYESPOTS IS MY FAVORITE GENE". 

For a general list, though, these are some of the more popular genes right now: 
Iridescent, Crystal, Piebald, Cherub, Poison
Shimmer, Facet, Paint, Peregrine, Toxin, Butterfly
Gembond, Underbelly, Smoke, Glimmer

You could try scrying some of them together and seeing what you think looks best? I hear Cherub/Butterfly/Glimmer is one of the current big hits right now. 

Color-wise, pastels are really popular right now. Also dragons with either white or black range primaries paired with bright secondaries and terts. Blue ranges, and purples. And dragons that resemble desserts. Eyeburners (usual colors are Caribbean, Magenta, Leaf, Lemon). 


If you mean change the colors, you can with a Tri-Color Scatterscroll. It's an item sold in the Marketplace for 350 gems that will give your dragon 3 random new colors. You can't pick and choose and it affects all three colors, so it's a huge gamble.


----------



## Xanarcah

_YEAH_

AH is my savior.


----------



## Alienfish

@fancy, thanks !

XAN DAT GUARDIAN HNNNGG


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure there's a guide for that? Because liking genes and dragons in general are all based on individual opinions. For instance, I can say "man, I really hate Eyespots", and like 10 other people can run up and go "NO WAY EYESPOTS IS MY FAVORITE GENE".
> 
> For a general list, though, these are some of the more popular genes right now:
> Iridescent, Crystal, Piebald, Cherub, Poison
> Shimmer, Facet, Paint, Peregrine, Toxin, Butterfly
> Gembond, Underbelly, Smoke, Glimmer
> 
> You could try scrying some of them together and seeing what you think looks best? I hear Cherub/Butterfly/Glimmer is one of the current big hits right now.
> 
> Color-wise, pastels are really popular right now. Also dragons with either white or black range primaries paired with bright secondaries and terts. Blue ranges, and purples. And dragons that resemble desserts. Eyeburners (usual colors are Caribbean, Magenta, Leaf, Lemon).
> 
> 
> If you mean change the colors, you can with a Tri-Color Scatterscroll. It's an item sold in the Marketplace for 350 gems that will give your dragon 3 random new colors. You can't pick and choose and it affects all three colors, so it's a huge gamble.



Oh, yes, I understand likes are subjective :> but what you've given me is perfect! I have no idea what all of the different genes are, and ideas of what is "popular" sort of helps me see possible combinations :> I need to better understand the genes since they don't use a punnet square xD

Ahhh, I have heard of the scatter-scroll...that sounds tempting, but like you said, SUPER risky.

So, I noticed there is no scroll to change a dragon's breed to imperial - does that not exist? Also, getting another dragon via AH, CR, unhatched egg etc. must be the only way to get another dragon to breed with your offspring, correct?

Thanks again for a wonderful answer, Xan! :> and what is that awesome paint on your dragon's wings? :O


----------



## rosabelle

FancyThat said:


> Wow these are gorgeous congrats ^^, beautiful colours. That tundra .
> 
> I have a new addition to my lair :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the accent will stay on her or I might find another, I have a male version of it as well.



She looks lovely! :O



Xanarcah said:


> _YEAH_
> 
> AH is my savior.



Nice!!! What are your plans for the fae? 



pinelle said:


> Oh, yes, I understand likes are subjective :> but what you've given me is perfect! I have no idea what all of the different genes are, and ideas of what is "popular" sort of helps me see possible combinations :> I need to better understand the genes since they don't use a punnet square xD
> 
> Ahhh, I have heard of the scatter-scroll...that sounds tempting, but like you said, SUPER risky.
> 
> So, I noticed there is no scroll to change a dragon's breed to imperial - does that not exist? Also, getting another dragon via AH, CR, unhatched egg etc. must be the only way to get another dragon to breed with your offspring, correct?
> 
> Thanks again for a wonderful answer, Xan! :> and what is that awesome paint on your dragon's wings? :O



Imp scrolls exists but they are Kickstarter items and reaaally expensive. ;u;

Tip: Scry your dragons before you buy to make sure they're not related.


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> She looks lovely! :O
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! What are your plans for the fae?
> 
> 
> 
> Imp scrolls exists but they are Kickstarter items and reaaally expensive. ;u;
> 
> Tip: Scry your dragons before you buy to make sure they're not related.



Yes, thank you!!! Is FR a pretty new thing?


----------



## Shirohibiki

pinelle said:


> Yes, thank you!!! Is FR a pretty new thing?



the site is now 2 years old (...or is it 3? no i think its 2)


----------



## piske

Shirohibiki said:


> the site is now 2 years old (...or is it 3? no i think its 2)



Ah, so it is relatively new! Thank you! :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

pinelle said:


> Ah, so it is relatively new! Thank you! :>



yeah ^^ they have a lot of challenges to face, but theyll get there im sure


----------



## piske

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah ^^ they have a lot of challenges to face, but theyll get there im sure



Is that why they need to have staggered registration windows?


----------



## Shirohibiki

pinelle said:


> Is that why they need to have staggered registration windows?



hmm... im not entirely sure about that; part of it is the servers, yes, because their servers are ****. otherwise im not even sure if theyll have permanently open reg even with stable servers.


----------



## piske

Shirohibiki said:


> hmm... im not entirely sure about that; part of it is the servers, yes, because their servers are ****. otherwise im not even sure if theyll have permanently open reg even with stable servers.



Ah, ok! Just wondering :>

So I bought some gene scrolls...but can dragons be randomly born with a specialty gene?


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> Ah, ok! Just wondering :>
> 
> So I bought some gene scrolls...but can dragons be randomly born with a specialty gene?



Oooh gonna gene some dragons?  hmm, what do you mean randomly born with a special gene? Like you put 2 dragons on a nest with babies or like, dragons from unhatched eggs with basic/basic/basic genes?


----------



## Naiad

//lies down
hello everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on TBT lol; how's it going? ~


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Oooh gonna gene some dragons?  hmm, what do you mean randomly born with a special gene? Like you put 2 dragons on a nest with babies or like, dragons from unhatched eggs with basic/basic/basic genes?



I think so xD

Haha yes! Sorry if my question wasn't clear ;v; can 2 basic/basic/basic dragons produce offspring with say a shimmer gene or something?


----------



## piske

Double post ;v;


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> I think so xD
> 
> Haha yes! Sorry if my question wasn't clear ;v; can 2 basic/basic/basic dragons produce offspring with say a shimmer gene or something?



No, they cant. Babies can only inherit genes of what their parents have. 

Edit: taken from FR encyclopedia


> Genes: The passing down of genes works exactly the same way. When a mother and father dragon are paired, their gene rarities are weighed against eachother when determining the outcome for the hatchling. This applies to Primary, Secondary, and Tertiary genes.
> 
> Example 1: Harold's Fae dragon has a Tiger primary gene, while his Tundra only has a Basic primary gene. The Tiger primary gene is much rarer than Basic. When paired together, it will be much more likely that the offspring will exhibit the Tundra's Basic primary gene.
> 
> Example 2: Harold pairs two dragons that both have secondary genes of the same rarity. Because of this, their offspring have a 50/50 chance of exhibiting either secondary gene.


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> No, they cant. Babies can only inherit genes of what their parents have.
> 
> Edit: taken from FR encyclopedia



Ahhh, I thought that, but I wasn't sure - thank you for the encyclopedia link! Sorry, I have a lot of questions that probably have pretty obvious answers ;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> XAN DAT GUARDIAN HNNNGG



RIGHT MAN SHE'S GREAT
50k, best deal 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Oh, yes, I understand likes are subjective :> but what you've given me is perfect! I have no idea what all of the different genes are, and ideas of what is "popular" sort of helps me see possible combinations :> I need to better understand the genes since they don't use a punnet square xD
> 
> Ahhh, I have heard of the scatter-scroll...that sounds tempting, but like you said, SUPER risky.
> 
> So, I noticed there is no scroll to change a dragon's breed to imperial - does that not exist? Also, getting another dragon via AH, CR, unhatched egg etc. must be the only way to get another dragon to breed with your offspring, correct?
> 
> Thanks again for a wonderful answer, Xan! :> and what is that awesome paint on your dragon's wings? :O



Well, genes do work based on rarity percentages. There's a small explanation and some links to a proper guide on gene rarity on the second page of this thread. 

And yesss Scattering is super risky, but sometimes it pays off. : D Generally speaking, people use scatters on dragons that they love for reasons other than how they look. Like having a certain ID, certain hatch date, being important to lore, etc. 

The paint you're referring to on my new Guardian is an accent. : D It's kind of like a sticker that someone created. It's a big (very expensive) market on FR. Basically, anyone can create art that layers over any of the dragon breeds and turn it into an item that can be sold to other users. This art is called an Accent if it covers 30% or less of a dragon, or a Skin if it covers 30% or more. Over on the left side of the Guardian's bio, in the Apparel box, you'll see the accent at the bottom. If you click on it, you can see what it looks like and try it on any adult female Guardians you might have.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Nice!!! What are your plans for the fae?



Probably going to sell the Fae. xD; I have too many G1s waiting for genes as it is.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

HURRAY FOR ICE FEST all the skins are beautifullll!

Also got a big lot of bebes for sale, all up in the AH if you want one but can't afford it just message me on there and send a CR for whatever you wanna pay. (I'm pretty lenient.) But I have two nests with butterfly and toxic babies that I really want to hatch but I have no room, and no money to make more room... everyone after Shadow is up for grabs. http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4


----------



## Alienfish

@xan yes yes you are so lucky ;w;

also yasss crystalline gala, brewing one of the skins right meow


----------



## lolparrot

dangit i bought a ton of ice eggs 


Spoiler: gen ones!


















i dunno what to do with em to be honest


----------



## rosabelle

lolparrot said:


>


Ooh this boy has nice colors


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

purdy derg'n'flies


----------



## inkling

have you guys bought any skins yet?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

inkling said:


> have you guys bought any skins yet?



Nope, haven't seen them in the MP yet, not sure if it's just people nabbing them or what.


----------



## inkling

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Nope, haven't seen them in the MP yet, not sure if it's just people nabbing them or what.



I just saw some a bit ago and while I was debating if I should buy they disappeared! Now I feel like I should have bought them all.. I'm not sure if I would use any of them though


----------



## piske

Giving away this beauty...*Level 4 Imperial* with the following genes:

*Primary *Ivory Iridescent
*Secondary *White Butterfly
*Tertiary *Sky Gembond






PM/VM me if you'd like her! Her name is currently Polaris, but I can give you a Scroll of Renaming if you'd like. I'd love if someone would take her to a permanent home but it's not a requirement :>

*Adopted - YAY! :>*


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> have you guys bought any skins yet?



nope just brewing one atm i jav to check if it's done.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ayyy quiche got freezing breath chest just meow and i have quite a lot of currency already so go go boreal woods lol


----------



## piske

Yay, just bought this little guy in the Marketplace. THE FLOOFS xD


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Yay, just bought this little guy in the Marketplace. THE FLOOFS xD
> 
> View attachment 162839



aaaah yes those are so cute, grats


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> aaaah yes those are so cute, grats



Thanks xD I know, I love the floofy cute ones, even if they don't match my dragons :3


----------



## Alienfish

heh i just usually give my dergs random familiars until they are awakened then i switch em out xD

also ugh i kinda want to change name on fr lol even though hippieturt is rad asf


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> heh i just usually give my dergs random familiars until they are awakened then i switch em out xD
> 
> also ugh i kinda want to change name on fr lol even though hippieturt is rad asf



But whyyy? I like hippieturt, it's so cute :>

Experimenting with looks for my dergs...does this look terrible? ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

ikr but. eh ill keep it for nw until i get a good idea xD

and no i like how the blue color adds on so the beige doesn't take over


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ikr but. eh ill keep it for nw until i get a good idea xD
> 
> and no i like how the blue color adds on so the beige doesn't take over



Ahaha, ok xD at least we get one free name change if you do decide to change it!!!

Ahhh, thanks - I just didn't know if the denim and navy clashed!


----------



## lolparrot

woo got my first chests!
just so happened to get 2 crystal rainbow chests from the same battle. hoping for more later lol


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ahaha, ok xD at least we get one free name change if you do decide to change it!!!
> 
> Ahhh, thanks - I just didn't know if the denim and navy clashed!



nah since they are similar colors it looks good  yeah you get a free flight change which i used already as well.


----------



## roseflower

The new accent, shown on my sweet Tundra girl:





The new apparel, doesn?t look so good on her but the wings are pretty n_ice_ c;


----------



## Alienfish

nice cant wait to get more of the other species skins.. i hardly have nice imp male or female guardians or whatever lol


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> nice cant wait to get more of the other species skins.. i hardly have nice imp male or female guardians or whatever lol



Thanks, yeah I need the accent for my male Tundra and my female Guardian, the other accents and skins are nice but I don?t really need them.
Also found two chests so far, they rarely drop...


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> The new accent, shown on my sweet Tundra girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new apparel, doesn?t look so good on her but the wings are pretty n_ice_ c;



OMG SHE LOOKS SO PREEETTY *o* tundraaaa~


----------



## roseflower

@pinelle
Thank you Tundras are really cute and so fluffy <3 Have you noticed the tooth, you can see it better on a dark colour, it`s the sweetest little detail ever c:


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> @pinelle
> Thank you Tundras are really cute and so fluffy <3 Have you noticed the tooth, you can see it better on a dark colour, it`s the sweetest little detail ever c:



OMG I never noticed that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, that just makes them so much more adorable!!! ;v;

Ha, just bought this guy in the marketplace...is it weird that I think it's cute?


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> OMG I never noticed that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, that just makes them so much more adorable!!! ;v;
> 
> Ha, just bought this guy in the marketplace...is it weird that I think it's cute?
> 
> View attachment 162857



not at all that slime is cute. also just a note you can get a lot of fams as drops in the coli if you don't want to waste treas ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Thanks, yeah I need the accent for my male Tundra and my female Guardian, the other accents and skins are nice but I don?t really need them.
> Also found two chests so far, they rarely drop...



yeah the chest rng is really bad for me.. had like 2 events that were good...


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> OMG I never noticed that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh, that just makes them so much more adorable!!! ;v;
> 
> Ha, just bought this guy in the marketplace...is it weird that I think it's cute?
> 
> View attachment 162857



It?s a spooky cute guy haha c;


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> not at all that slime is cute. also just a note you can get a lot of fams as drops in the coli if you don't want to waste treas ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the chest rng is really bad for me.. had like 2 events that were good...



Oh, cool! I will keep that in mind ;D

Haha, I like that - I just got a Silver Ferret too. Also, just missed getting the coolest skin!!! Stalking the Marketplace ;v;


----------



## Naiad

Got this pretty 6 Digit PC girl ~ She has one Unnamed offspring, so I'm still debating whether or not I'll actually keep her as a permie lol​


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Got this pretty 6 Digit PC girl ~ She has one Unnamed offspring, so I'm still debating whether or not I'll actually keep her as a permie lol​



khdfjsdhdsf gief me meow.

also hi there long time no see


----------



## piske

Naiad said:


> Got this pretty 6 Digit PC girl ~ She has one Unnamed offspring, so I'm still debating whether or not I'll actually keep her as a permie lol​



Ahhh, I love how iridescent she is :O

Could someone please explain the significance of the 6 digit ID?


----------



## piske

YAY I GOT IT xD


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Ahhh, I love how iridescent she is :O
> 
> Could someone please explain the significance of the 6 digit ID?



It's a rarity/collectible thing. Dragons are hatched in order of ID number. We're at way over 20 million dragons on FR right now, so to own one from waaaay back in the early days with an ID that's only 6 digits or 5 digits, or even 4 or 3 digits, is something a small number of us are into. 

You can see the ID of your dragons on their profile, under their names on the upper left.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'm into getting 6digits meow cause i'm poor ass rat but I'd love to have an even older someday ;o;


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Yeah I'm into getting 6digits meow cause i'm poor ass rat but I'd love to have an even older someday ;o;



Well, if you would save up a bit past what you keep buying 6 digits at, you could get a 5 digit instead. xD You can get one reasonably cheaply if you keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Well, if you would save up a bit past what you keep buying 6 digits at, you could get a 5 digit instead. xD You can get one reasonably cheaply if you keep an eye out for them.



I know I should it's just that when you see a 6 digit still there hnnng man x)) But I'll try whenever I get up to the amounts again...


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> I know I should it's just that when you see a 6 digit still there hnnng man x)) But I'll try whenever I get up to the amounts again...



I just did a rough estimate on your lair, you've spent easily around 4.5mil+ on 6 digit dragons, not including anything extra to change breeds or names or anything else. Could have been a lot of 5 digits~

Come join us in 5 digit collecting. : D


----------



## Alienfish

ahh true that also omg that is hard work indeed xD thanks for counting though i never thought of it..

OK FINE I WILL TRY SOMEONE KEEP ME AWAY FROM SPENDING FFFSS


----------



## piske

Think I'm gonna change my female progen to a Pearlcatcher...what do you guys think? xD






Her mate is a Tundra if that helps at all!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I thought I liked this familiar, but it's just ok heh - does anyone want it? :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

-whispers- oh no i like a lot of the skins this time im too poor to like them
-drags hands down face- i.........ugh,,, IDK WHAT TO DO I CANT BUY ALL THESE DAMN THINGS FRIG

i was going to ask if anyone in ice was sniping and then i realized IM in ice but then i remembered i am literally awful at sniping.

HOWEVER, that said, i can _try_ to get you guys stuff if you need it! just let me know  and in the meantime ill cry about not being able to get all the skins i like

(also the cragward custodian is gorgeous jfc)


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> I just did a rough estimate on your lair, you've spent easily around 4.5mil+ on 6 digit dragons, not including anything extra to change breeds or names or anything else. Could have been a lot of 5 digits~
> 
> Come join us in 5 digit collecting. : D



Talking about old dergs, I saw two 6-digit gen1 Tundras in the Auction House for 2000000000 treasure...
Do you think they`ll find a buyer?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Think I'm gonna change my female progen to a Pearlcatcher...what do you guys think? xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mate is a Tundra if that helps at all!



I think she'd look rather pretty as a Pearlcatcher. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Talking about old dergs, I saw two 6-digit gen1 Tundras in the Auction House for 2000000000 treasure...
> Do you think they`ll find a buyer?



Probably not, those ones that are the most expensive are just the joke listing ones.


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Talking about old dergs, I saw two 6-digit gen1 Tundras in the Auction House for 2000000000 treasure...
> Do you think they`ll find a buyer?



no, people just mess around.. i've seen Undertale dergs priced for that or equivalent in gem prices.. but unless that are like 111111 or 666666 or something no lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> -whispers- oh no i like a lot of the skins this time im too poor to like them
> -drags hands down face- i.........ugh,,, IDK WHAT TO DO I CANT BUY ALL THESE DAMN THINGS FRIG
> 
> i was going to ask if anyone in ice was sniping and then i realized IM in ice but then i remembered i am literally awful at sniping.
> 
> HOWEVER, that said, i can _try_ to get you guys stuff if you need it! just let me know  and in the meantime ill cry about not being able to get all the skins i like



-whispers back-

psstt, if you snipe for us, it's my assumption that a bunch of us will tip you when we order and you can buy more skins with the tip money~


----------



## Naiad

roseflower said:


> Talking about old dergs, I saw two 6-digit gen1 Tundras in the Auction House for 2000000000 treasure...
> Do you think they`ll find a buyer?



Considering they're bred with some Unnamed, they'll probably be lucky to go for 1kG/680kT each ^^ With 2,000,000,000 Treasure one can dream a lot bigger than Gen 1 Six Digits, if anyone even has that amount of Cash on them haha


----------



## roseflower

@ Xan and Moko
Ah I see, and no it wasn`t a special number, though the female Tundra has pretty colours ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> Considering they're bred with some Unnamed, they'll probably be lucky to go for 1kG/680kT each ^^ With 2,000,000,000 Treasure one can dream a lot bigger than Gen 1 Six Digits, if anyone even has that amount of Cash on them haha



Yeah, that`s an insane amount haha >.<


----------



## inkling

Shirohibiki said:


> -whispers- oh no i like a lot of the skins this time im too poor to like them
> -drags hands down face- i.........ugh,,, IDK WHAT TO DO I CANT BUY ALL THESE DAMN THINGS FRIG
> 
> i was going to ask if anyone in ice was sniping and then i realized IM in ice but then i remembered i am literally awful at sniping.
> 
> HOWEVER, that said, i can _try_ to get you guys stuff if you need it! just let me know  and in the meantime ill cry about not being able to get all the skins i like
> 
> (also the cragward custodian is gorgeous jfc)



i just got some skins from the marketplace...which ones do you want need?  I have an extra frozen flight actually too, the one for male ridgeback


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> @ Xan and Moko
> Ah I see, and no it wasn`t a special number, though the female Tundra has pretty colours ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that`s an insane amount haha >.<



lol yes.. but ya they are joke auctions


----------



## Cadbberry

New little pearlcatcher


----------



## Alienfish

^nice coloring and genes grats


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> -whispers back-
> 
> psstt, if you snipe for us, it's my assumption that a bunch of us will tip you when we order and you can buy more skins with the tip money~



NOOO no one has to give me tips uAu ill certainly snipe for whoever needs it tho, so let me know <3



inkling said:


> i just got some skins from the marketplace...which ones do you want need?  I have an extra frozen flight actually too, the one for male ridgeback



AHHHH IDK i sorta closed the window bc i got overwhelmed by the shinies... uh

well id tell you if the skin previews  hadnt just somehow broken? i cant click on them now omfg


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> New little pearlcatcher



Nice. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> NOOO no one has to give me tips uAu ill certainly snipe for whoever needs it tho, so let me know <3



Well, no one _has to_, but I personally usually order like 30+ each festival, and I don't think my conscience would ever let me not tip a Dom Discount sniper for all the work that goes into buying and sending out that many skins. 

I'd recommend not trying to snipe big amounts until like Tuesday or Wednesday. o: The first couple days it's almost impossible to snipe anything because of how many people are in the MP buying. By Wed, 90% of the skins/accents just sort of sit in the MP and it's easy to just stroll in and buy what you need.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Well, no one _has to_, but I personally usually order like 30+ each festival, and I don't think my conscience would ever let me not tip a Dom Discount sniper for all the work that goes into buying and sending out that many skins.
> 
> I'd recommend not trying to snipe big amounts until like Tuesday or Wednesday. o: The first couple days it's almost impossible to snipe anything because of how many people are in the MP buying. By Wed, 90% of the skins/accents just sort of sit in the MP and it's easy to just stroll in and buy what you need.



ahhh ok i see, yeah. alright, ty for the advice!  im here if you need me guys <3

i think overall i like freezing breath, gentle giant, crystal rainbow, winter camouflage, below zero, dark ice, and maaaybe glacial warden. frosted is really nice but i dont like tundras so meh. :V 

ugh thats 6 skins omfg rip im afraid to know the price


----------



## piske

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh ok i see, yeah. alright, ty for the advice!  im here if you need me guys <3
> 
> i think overall i like freezing breath, gentle giant, crystal rainbow, winter camouflage, below zero, dark ice, and maaaybe glacial warden. frosted is really nice but i dont like tundras so meh. :V
> 
> ugh thats 6 skins omfg rip im afraid to know the price



Aww but Tundras are so cute haha xD

Also, changed my 2 Faes to Pearlcatchers - so glad I did!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreadSpecialist

what's the current fr treasure to tbt rate? thinking about selling again since i want da points > >;


----------



## lucitine

40Kt for 100 tbt was the last I saw.


----------



## rosabelle

Me: Puts reminder on profile not to buy anymore gen 1s until new colors release
Few hours later of using dragon search...
Me: goes and buys 3 new dragons







//why

I still love all my little desserts though :')


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Me: Puts reminder on profile not to buy anymore gen 1s until new colors release
> Few hours later of using dragon search...
> Me: goes and buys 3 new dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //why
> 
> I still love all my little desserts though :')



They look so tasty! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK...warning, lots of pics in spoilers!

Need some opinions please :> I have a Shimmer, Butterfly, Iridescent and Gembond scroll...and wondering if any of these look good? As an FYI, the first 2 under Shimmer are my progens :> Sorry for the poor quality ;v;



Spoiler: Shimmer










Spoiler: Butterfly









Spoiler: Iridescent









Spoiler: Gembond







I really appreciate any opinions!!!! :>


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> They look so tasty! xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK...warning, lots of pics in spoilers!
> 
> Need some opinions please :> I have a Shimmer, Butterfly, Iridescent and Gembond scroll...and wondering if any of these look good? As an FYI, the first 2 under Shimmer are my progens :> Sorry for the poor quality ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162909View attachment 162910View attachment 162911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162912View attachment 162913View attachment 162914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Iridescent
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gembond
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162916
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate any opinions!!!! :>



Thanks! 

Hmm personally I like shimmer on the F Pearlcatcher, Butterfly on the M Pearlcatcher


----------



## Alienfish

lucitine said:


> 40Kt for 100 tbt was the last I saw.



k holy crap i should totally buy some then i jav too many bells.


----------



## lucitine

Moko said:


> k holy crap i should totally buy some then i jav too many bells.



LethalLulu has a thread for selling treasure. You could message her and see what shes trading at XD


----------



## DreadSpecialist

rosabelle said:


> Me: Puts reminder on profile not to buy anymore gen 1s until new colors release
> Few hours later of using dragon search...
> Me: goes and buys 3 new dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //why
> 
> I still love all my little desserts though :')



oh noooo
that choco brown maize is too cute ; - ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

0 luck with chests this time around, gave up trying to grind at work because I just keep getting currency and NO chests! How's everyone else doing on stuff so far?


----------



## piske

@rosabelle thank you so much for your input!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> k holy crap i should totally buy some then i jav too many bells.



I sold for 45k per 100 here about a week ago :>


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> @rosabelle thank you so much for your input!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I sold for 45k per 100 here about a week ago :>



Yeah last time I bought I did 45k for 100 tbt and one person 50k for 100 tbt :3


----------



## inkling

just bought the crown


----------



## cheezyfries

i've been so lazy with this festival lol but i got a coarsefur yeti! now to sell it at a good price, i hope i can get a few chests this time haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Made nearly 200 currency grinding but still not a single chest...


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Made nearly 200 currency grinding but still not a single chest...



I ground for an hour and got 5 currency in the crystal ponds.... so irritated


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> I ground for an hour and got 5 currency in the crystal ponds.... so irritated



Yeah I've been grinding in the Boreal, Waterways, and the Arena but just got currency. =[ I really want to get the chestsssss


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I've been grinding in the Boreal, Waterways, and the Arena but just got currency. =[ I really want to get the chestsssss



I am with you, but I am not lucky this festival


----------



## brutalitea

Dragons for sale:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*sweet tears* My pretty triple sky pie/paints actually gave me 3 eggs instead of 1 like the last 2 times I bred them... thank the turts


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I've been grinding in the Boreal, Waterways, and the Arena but just got currency. =[ I really want to get the chestsssss



yeah i do boreal woods, fastest imo and decent payout but yeah sometimes you wish they could adjust the rng -w-


----------



## Irarina

I bought a fodder and I like him enough to keep him in my lair. I gave him an accent and soon a bio c: His colours are just great _contrast and bizarre_ to me.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice derg, congrats!

i should probably try saving up for a 5 digit that is gonna go so well *cough*


----------



## FancyThat

Only one chest so far but I've gotten most of the skins, the familiar and the big item. Really like the snowflake skin.



pinelle said:


> @FancyThat, she is so pretty! :>





Xanarcah said:


> Gorgeous Coatl. o: She totally needs an Autumnal Wreath~





rosabelle said:


> She looks lovely! :O



Thanks guys ^^, I agree I'll have to get her a Wreath.


----------



## Alienfish

managed to grab some tundra accent from marketplace at least xD still need the crown and emblem from favors though so grinding like mad XD


----------



## Cheremtasy

Wait what are these chests people are talking about? XD


----------



## Alienfish

chest that contains the skins/accents, you can get them from doing gather items in ice element.. mainly scavenge or dig idk if the other give you stuff..or you can get the in mp if you are fast enough  and they drop from ice enemies in coliseum if you're lucky


----------



## piske

Has anyone ever gotten an unhatched egg from a drop? Or am I better off just buying one in the AH?


----------



## Cadbberry

pinelle said:


> Has anyone ever gotten an unhatched egg from a drop? Or am I better off just buying one in the AH?



I got an unhatched fire egg


----------



## piske

Cadbberry said:


> I got an unhatched fire egg



So, it's possible xD cool, thanks!!!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Has anyone ever gotten an unhatched egg from a drop? Or am I better off just buying one in the AH?



yes i got water and probably some more that way.

you can get them from respective element in dig/scavenge as well.


----------



## piske

I really love my male progen now <3 but idk if I like what I've done with my female progen :<

Canopus, my male progen:






Sothis, my female progen:






Thoughts?


----------



## Alienfish

i'd add glimmer tert to the female, that's be really nice imo


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> i'd add glimmer tert to the female, that's be really nice imo



Oooh, I looked at some in the AH with shadow glimmer...so pretty :O thank you for the suggestion!!!! dear god I've spent so much money already helllllp


----------



## Alienfish

yeah, you could always mess around in scrying workshop to see how it'd look :3

de nada.. and lel im glad i don't have paypal or i'd waste all my munnies on gems haha


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yeah, you could always mess around in scrying workshop to see how it'd look :3
> 
> de nada.. and lel im glad i don't have paypal or i'd waste all my munnies on gems haha



Oh yaaah, good idea xD I know...I have half a mind to get rid of paypal just so I stop lol


----------



## Alienfish

^^

yeah lol or i'd waste them all on african vinyl records lmango


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ^^
> 
> yeah lol or i'd waste them all on african vinyl records lmango



Well, that sounds like a MUCH better use of $ tbh...at least you can keep those forever and they're REAL!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would anyone like a Frosted skin or 1 eternal snow? PM/VM me :>


----------



## Alienfish

yeAAH BUT PREttY OLD DERGS.. lel yeah i do have a quite valuable vinyl record collection though, mostly asian or western hippie music though.


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yeAAH BUT PREttY OLD DERGS.. lel yeah i do have a quite valuable vinyl record collection though, mostly asian or western hippie music though.



Haha, I saw some 2s and 5s for sale :O I am sure they were millions upon millions ;v;

Ah hey man, whatever music you like, you like :>

I changed her secondary to Seraph...I like it so much more than Butterfly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piichinu




----------



## piske

carfax alt said:


>



OOOH PRETTYYYY :O


----------



## rosabelle

I've kinda been slacking off this fest zzz but anywaaay, if anyone has a freezer chest I can trade a freezing breath/below zero/frosted chest for it


----------



## Peisinoe

Gen one level 25; full on stones and double gened
999 gems


----------



## brutalitea

New babies


----------



## Alienfish

I have two 25's for sale.. just throw me an offer if you wanna buy <:






and






Skull is unbred, the other have a few on its list. Stoned/Culex build more or less.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Haha, I saw some 2s and 5s for sale :O I am sure they were millions upon millions ;v;
> 
> Ah hey man, whatever music you like, you like :>
> 
> I changed her secondary to Seraph...I like it so much more than Butterfly!!!!!!!!!!!



oh yes they are -w-

ya.. and tbh i prefer butterfly never liked seraph too much but hey each to their own C:


----------



## piske

@Moko - Ahhh, yah. I thought I didn't like Seraph but I just didn't think the butterfly went with my girl's colors. I think I only like butterfly on Imperials tbh ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

ah fair enough c: 

btw anyone knows what 25's go for these days? o:


----------



## piske

It'll just be interesting to see how any offspring that are Skydancers w/Seraph look idk


----------



## Alienfish

there's scrying workshop for breeding things too, you can put in the id numbers of the dergs you want to breed and see possibilities(also you can see this in the nesting things)

or just scry baby dergs in sw c:


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> there's scrying workshop for breeding things too, you can put in the id numbers of the dergs you want to breed and see possibilities(also you can see this in the nesting things)
> 
> or just scry baby dergs in sw c:



Oh yeah ahaha I've been using that!!!!! xD I guess I just didn't think about it when I put Seraph on my female progen because it doesn't look super great on the Skydancers. MEH too late now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm so impatient!!!! I hate the cool downs ;c;


----------



## Alienfish

well you can always change breed or genes 

Me too, like over a month for certain species ;w;  I don't breed a lot nowadays but before.. yasss..


----------



## lucitine

I think that a month of waiting is just ridiculous  
Its making the game quite boring for me ._.


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> well you can always change breed or genes
> 
> Me too, like over a month for certain species ;w;  I don't breed a lot nowadays but before.. yasss..



Oh I know...just trying to not spend any more on scrolls rn ;v; do u mostly buy your dergs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucitine said:


> I think that a month of waiting is just ridiculous
> Its making the game quite boring for me ._.



Yeah, I'm not sure what to do in the down time :<


----------



## Xanarcah

lucitine said:


> I think that a month of waiting is just ridiculous
> Its making the game quite boring for me ._.



When you get a lot more pairs, the time seems to fly by a lot faster since you can hatch new nests almost every day. Then you just rotate through all your pairs and their cooldowns are over. And then the struggle becomes lair spaces to hold the hatchlings. XD;


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Oh I know...just trying to not spend any more on scrolls rn ;v; do u mostly buy your dergs?



yeah i do since you can't really breed oldies babies


----------



## piske

I kinda want to buy an unhatched egg...but debating between a light egg (my flight) and a Nocturne egg...


----------



## Cadbberry

pinelle said:


> I kinda want to buy an unhatched egg...but debating between a light egg (my flight) and a Nocturne egg...



I would go with the light egg so you have a g1 of your flight, nocturne eggs are a bit more common since the NoN


----------



## piske

Cadbberry said:


> I would go with the light egg so you have a g1 of your flight, nocturne eggs are a bit more common since the NoN



Ah, that's good advice...also, since they are so rare, breeding it with one of my Skydancers/Pearlcatchers is kind of pointless ;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF MY DREAM DRAGONS ON FR

LOOK AT HIM IN ALL HIS GLORY

*AN UNBRED 4 DIGIT PLAGUE DRAGON*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



He totally cost 35,000 gems plus a Fire and an Ice Sprite, _BUT HE WAS WORTH EVERY GEM OF IT_

My vault echoes when you yell into it again whoops


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF MY DREAM DRAGONS ON FR
> 
> LOOK AT HIM IN ALL HIS GLORY
> 
> *AN UNBRED 4 DIGIT PLAGUE DRAGON*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> He totally cost 35,000 gems plus a Fire and an Ice Sprite, _BUT HE WAS WORTH EVERY GEM OF IT_
> 
> My vault echoes when you yell into it again whoops



Holy sh??! Congrats Xan!!! Very impressive dragon. *o*

*pats your vault*


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Holy sh??! Congrats Xan!!! Very impressive dragon. *o*
> 
> *pats your vault*



I am so excited I don't know what to do with myself!

Neither does my vault


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> I am so excited I don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> Neither does my vault



WE PARTY IN THE WYRMWOUND!!! Or in your vault but seriously, congrats  

You reward yourself again cause you got a dream dragon  jk


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> WE PARTY IN THE WYRMWOUND!!! Or in your vault but seriously, congrats
> 
> You reward yourself again cause you got a dream dragon  jk



Yeah, come on over, lots of space in here! xD; 


And I am kind of tempted to jump in on this other auction for a really low ID 5 digit unbred G1 Plague dragon? Even though I don't have nearly enough money or anything to compete with the Sunchaser bid on it?


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, come on over, lots of space in here! xD;
> 
> 
> And I am kind of tempted to jump in on this other auction for a really low ID 5 digit unbred G1 Plague dragon? Even though I don't have nearly enough money or anything to compete with the Sunchaser bid on it?



Hmm, well you have a few more days to decide if you want to? But if not, its interesting to watch 

but wow, its unbred @__@


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Hmm, well you have a few more days to decide if you want to? But if not, its interesting to watch
> 
> but wow, its unbred @__@



Well, I can't participate by virtue of the fact that I don't really have much spare that totals more than 30kg. xD; Also, I suspect that the main reason I won the 4 digit might be because anhbon921 offered the same Sunchaser on this 5 digit. From what I can see, the bids basically went 

15kg SB
30kg valued Sunchaser

and no further bids after that.


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Well, I can't participate by virtue of the fact that I don't really have much spare that totals more than 30kg. xD; Also, I suspect that the main reason I won the 4 digit might be because anhbon921 offered the same Sunchaser on this 5 digit. From what I can see, the bids basically went
> 
> 15kg SB
> 30kg valued Sunchaser
> 
> and no further bids after that.



I actually thought anhbon921 was going to win it (when I was reading the thread ). I'd definitely be more interested in pure~


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF MY DREAM DRAGONS ON FR
> 
> LOOK AT HIM IN ALL HIS GLORY
> 
> *AN UNBRED 4 DIGIT PLAGUE DRAGON*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> He totally cost 35,000 gems plus a Fire and an Ice Sprite, _BUT HE WAS WORTH EVERY GEM OF IT_
> 
> My vault echoes when you yell into it again whoops



yay!!! congrats!!!

i love the accent on this dragon 




also willing to trade my frosted chest for any other chest!


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> I actually thought anhbon921 was going to win it (when I was reading the thread ). I'd definitely be more interested in pure~



I did too, actually. xD; Kaitii's 40kg pure offer was a pretty serious contender too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> yay!!! congrats!!!
> 
> i love the accent on this dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also willing to trade my frosted chest for any other chest!



Thanks!

And I love that that accent won. : D I need a bunch of it, the little birbs are so cuuute~


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF MY DREAM DRAGONS ON FR
> 
> LOOK AT HIM IN ALL HIS GLORY
> 
> *AN UNBRED 4 DIGIT PLAGUE DRAGON*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> He totally cost 35,000 gems plus a Fire and an Ice Sprite, _BUT HE WAS WORTH EVERY GEM OF IT_
> 
> My vault echoes when you yell into it again whoops



Congrats! 

Now you say "one of" what're your other dream dragons?


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Now you say "one of" what're your other dream dragons?


Thanks!

My two others are a 4 digit Imperial and a 3 digit dragon. 

That more is less sums up my next two major goals in FR. : D


----------



## lucitine

New Babies for sale! They're so pretty ><~



> Price: 200k each or 500tbt each
> Prices are negotiable~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, come on over, lots of space in here! xD;
> 
> 
> And I am kind of tempted to jump in on this other auction for a really low ID 5 digit unbred G1 Plague dragon? Even though I don't have nearly enough money or anything to compete with the Sunchaser bid on it?



you can always give it to me jk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF MY DREAM DRAGONS ON FR
> 
> LOOK AT HIM IN ALL HIS GLORY
> 
> *AN UNBRED 4 DIGIT PLAGUE DRAGON*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> He totally cost 35,000 gems plus a Fire and an Ice Sprite, _BUT HE WAS WORTH EVERY GEM OF IT_
> 
> My vault echoes when you yell into it again whoops



gimme those gems man

but holy sht congrats that coatl is pretty asf.. totally gives me motivation to save *cough*


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> you can always give it to me jk
> 
> gimme those gems man
> 
> but holy sht congrats that coatl is pretty asf.. totally gives me motivation to save *cough*



_Begging game so strong though wow_

Keep saving up! I made a deal with myself on what I would have to do if I somehow won the Plague boy, so I'm putting between 3 and 5 of my 5 digits up for sale soon. It would be pretty cool if you could buy one and it would stay within the TBT family ~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> _Begging game so strong though wow_
> 
> Keep saving up! I made a deal with myself on what I would have to do if I somehow won the Plague boy, so I'm putting between 3 and 5 of my 5 digits up for sale soon. It would be pretty cool if you could buy one and it would stay within the TBT family ~



not at all

could be a neat idea.. how much for one?


----------



## Cadbberry

in 10 minutes I got 2 chests.... Both Below Zero chests, whats the luck of both of them being the same chest


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My two others are a 4 digit Imperial and a 3 digit dragon.
> 
> That more is less sums up my next two major goals in FR. : D



Cograts on you coatl! Old dergs are awesome, the breeder of one of my dergs has a 3 digit and I thought it?s pretty amazing, they apparently collect oldies too c: Good luck on your goals!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> in 10 minutes I got 2 chests.... Both Below Zero chests, whats the luck of both of them being the same chest



Two chests in 10 minutes is pretty good and you can always trade or sell the chests you don`t need


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I am a happy icicle

A _VERY_ bankrupted icicle.



http://snag.gy/YUD5u.jpg


----------



## Cadbberry

Frances-Simoun said:


> I am a happy icicle
> 
> A _VERY_ bankrupted icicle.
> View attachment 163150
> 
> http://snag.gy/YUD5u.jpg



Oh my god... how do you even! FR is blocked at school so I cant even grind for snow at school


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Cadbberry said:


> Oh my god... how do you even! FR is blocked at school so I cant even grind for snow at school



I traded a few items here and there, but 90% was bought at a 500t per snow rate. Spent a lot of money *-* I have 466 snows to spare tho, might trade them around lol But i'm in college currently, so I had 0 time to grind for snows, probably will be the same for all other festivals so I have to "buy everything" instead


----------



## Cadbberry

Frances-Simoun said:


> I traded a few items here and there, but 90% was bought at a 500t per snow rate. Spent a lot of money *-* I have 466 snows to spare tho, might trade them around lol But i'm in college currently, so I had 0 time to grind for snows, probably will be the same for all other festivals so I have to "buy everything" instead



I have made only 178 snow from the entire festival, got the ice crown and the fam for this festival. I am irritated at the snow drop rate, i am getting no real drops, those two chests were the only ones all week


----------



## Cheremtasy

I haven't been making much progress for the festival because exams, I just finished my last one today though and I feel so relieved. ;w;


----------



## cheezyfries

Cadbberry said:


> I have made only 178 snow from the entire festival, got the ice crown and the fam for this festival. I am irritated at the snow drop rate, i am getting no real drops, those two chests were the only ones all week



where are you grinding? i think that boreal gives the best combination of snow drops and chests, also you can get swipp materials like winter wolf capes and rasa fragments there c:

also, do you want to trade my frosted chest for your other chest?


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> where are you grinding? i think that boreal gives the best combination of snow drops and chests, also you can get swipp materials like winter wolf capes and rasa fragments there c:
> 
> also, do you want to trade my frosted chest for your other chest?



I am grinding in the crystal pools and arena and maybe, I can't check what skin that is atm but I most likely would trade


----------



## Alienfish

i totally need to grind more lol -w- and sell sht off so i can start saving for reals.


----------



## FancyThat

Frances-Simoun said:


> I am a happy icicle
> 
> A _VERY_ bankrupted icicle.
> View attachment 163150
> 
> http://snag.gy/YUD5u.jpg



Wow that's impressive 

I've been really slacking off this festival, I'll have to try harder tomorrow.

My newest accent, I've ordered a few different mermaid ones ^^






And I've found a dragon for this beautiful accent


----------



## Alienfish

^nice accents i love that asian wildclaw one -w-


----------



## lolparrot

gosh dangit never mind someone just bought out all the inventory


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> could be a neat idea.. how much for one?


Their prices will vary based on being g1 or not, how high or low their ID is, and how many children they have.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> in 10 minutes I got 2 chests.... Both Below Zero chests, whats the luck of both of them being the same chest



It could be pretty high, depending on where you're farming. : D congrats on your chests though! Better than not getting any at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Cograts on you coatl! Old dergs are awesome, the breeder of one of my dergs has a 3 digit and I thought it?s pretty amazing, they apparently collect oldies too c: Good luck on your goals!


Thank you! And that's pretty neat! Getting a 3 digit is probably my top aspiration right now. I was deciding between saving for a 3 digit or another KS item, and decided to go with the dragon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I am a happy icicle
> 
> A _VERY_ bankrupted icicle.
> View attachment 163150
> 
> http://snag.gy/YUD5u.jpg



GOOD JOB I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU! : D

How many of each item are you planning on getting again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Wow that's impressive
> 
> I've been really slacking off this festival, I'll have to try harder tomorrow.
> 
> My newest accent, I've ordered a few different mermaid ones ^^



Lovely accents. o: I especially like that Wildclaw one!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

FancyThat said:


> Wow that's impressive
> 
> I've been really slacking off this festival, I'll have to try harder tomorrow.
> 
> My newest accent, I've ordered a few different mermaid ones ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've found a dragon for this beautiful accent



Omg the accent and the WC are stunning, so jealous right now *w* <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> GOOD JOB I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU! : D
> 
> How many of each item are you planning on getting again?



Well, I got 29 familiars, 29 Chillspike Crowns, 13 normal crowns and 2 emblems . Was left over with 466 snows so i traded them for familairs and now i have 302 familiars *-* got around 30 just with those


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well, I got 29 familiars, 29 Chillspike Crowns, 13 normal crowns and 2 emblems . Was left over with 466 snows so i traded them for familairs and now i have 302 familiars *-* got around 30 just with those



Nice choices ~

And congrats on all your new familiars! You've almost caught up to meee


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Also, everyone, I have a few snows I'm looking to trade for Cobras and Strikers for my swipps trade  You can check my thread here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Nice choices ~
> 
> And congrats on all your new familiars! You've almost caught up to meee



You have BoneFiend tho, I can't reach that far xDD But yes i am so happy just hoarding, i think im missing around 50 normal/ish fams? the rest is kick starter and beta

_Funny thing is that_

_after all this_

i have 0 cash, like _broke_


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> where are you grinding? i think that boreal gives the best combination of snow drops and chests, also you can get swipp materials like winter wolf capes and rasa fragments there c:
> 
> also, do you want to trade my frosted chest for your other chest?



I think I am going to pass on the frosted chest, I am not to big of a fan of tundras


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> You have BoneFiend tho, I can't reach that far xDD But yes i am so happy just hoarding, i think im missing around 50 normal/ish fams? the rest is kick starter and beta
> 
> _Funny thing is that_
> 
> _after all this_
> 
> i have 0 cash, like _broke_



Truuee, but in terms of just numbers, you're only like 10 away from me. It would be pretty easy to catch up. 

_What are you going to do for the next festival with no money? _


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Xanarcah said:


> Truuee, but in terms of just numbers, you're only like 10 away from me. It would be pretty easy to catch up.
> 
> _What are you going to do for the next festival with no money? _



_I don't know Xan, probably sell my soul to Drool Mama_

Or exalt _EVERYTHING_


----------



## Xanarcah

Frances-Simoun said:


> _I don't know Xan, probably sell my soul to Drool Mama_
> 
> Or exalt _EVERYTHING_



You should sell your soul to the Plaguebringer instead, just sayin'


----------



## roseflower

My new Pearlcatcher girl, she has lovely colours<3
She?ll grow up tomorrow c:


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> My new Pearlcatcher girl, she has lovely colours<3
> She?ll grow up tomorrow c:



She's really cute! A perfect cherry tree dragon!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> She's really cute! A perfect cherry tree dragon!



Thank you c: Yeah indeed you`re right she looks like a cherry tree, haha


----------



## lolparrot

i sniped up more sylvan apparel if anyone wants to buy it off meh 


Spoiler: woo


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> My new Pearlcatcher girl, she has lovely colours<3
> She?ll grow up tomorrow c:



Oh wow!!! She's so pretty!!!!!! Just lovely!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, how do you find such perfect familiars???!?! ACKKKK!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Oh wow!!! She's so pretty!!!!!! Just lovely!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, how do you find such perfect familiars???!?! ACKKKK!



Thank you You can brew the familiar Juvenile Starsweeper at Baldwin`s Bubbling Brew at Level 9 c:


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Thank you You can brew the familiar Juvenile Starsweeper at Baldwin`s Bubbling Brew at Level 9 c:



Ahhh I haven't tried any brewing yet ;v; ehhh need to do some more grinding then my dergs are all level 6

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what would you sell dergs for from unhatched eggs? I have a Pearlcatcher (I changed its breed), 2 Nocturnes and 1 Mirror.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you c: Yeah indeed you`re right she looks like a cherry tree, haha



Cherry tree dragons used to be really popular a while ago. : D I really love the concept behind them~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Ahhh I haven't tried any brewing yet ;v; ehhh need to do some more grinding then my dergs are all level 6
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, what would you sell dergs for from unhatched eggs? I have a Pearlcatcher (I changed its breed), 2 Nocturnes and 1 Mirror.



You should start brewing, it's one of the easiest ways to make constant money on FR. : D 

Also, it depends on the colors? A good color combo can get you a TON of money (40,000+ gems), but a bad/mediocre one might be only worth fodder price. I've been selling G1s for 50g-4kg for the past couple of weeks with varying success. I've also been buying them anywhere from 5g to 1500g. .-.


----------



## Cadbberry

New little ones for sale (day old little ones)


Spoiler


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Cherry tree dragons used to be really popular a while ago. : D I really love the concept behind them~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You should start brewing, it's one of the easiest ways to make constant money on FR. : D
> 
> Also, it depends on the colors? A good color combo can get you a TON of money (40,000+ gems), but a bad/mediocre one might be only worth fodder price. I've been selling G1s for 50g-4kg for the past couple of weeks with varying success. I've also been buying them anywhere from 5g to 1500g. .-.



Yeah, they aren't super great color combos ;v; but not terrible tbh although the Nocturnes eyes match nicely lol





















And also yes - I was just looking at the brewing wiki xD hope I can figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> New little ones for sale (day old little ones)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Those dang spiral babies are soooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Yeah, they aren't super great color combos ;v; but not terrible tbh although the Nocturnes eyes match nicely lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also yes - I was just looking at the brewing wiki xD hope I can figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Those dang spiral babies are soooo cute!!!!!!!


That Rust/Gold/Maize Mirror might be worth a decent amount. o: The colors are reasonably popular together and it's a snowbelly! 

Also, I'm curious why you decided to spend the money for a Pearlcatcher scroll on a day old G1 and then think about selling it so soon?


----------



## Cadbberry

pinelle said:


> Yeah, they aren't super great color combos ;v; but not terrible tbh although the Nocturnes eyes match nicely lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also yes - I was just looking at the brewing wiki xD hope I can figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Those dang spiral babies are soooo cute!!!!!!!



The sprials are actually my least favorite XD


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> That Rust/Gold/Maize Mirror might be worth a decent amount. o: The colors are reasonably popular together and it's a snowbelly!
> 
> Also, I'm curious why you decided to spend the money for a Pearlcatcher scroll on a day old G1 and then think about selling it so soon?



BECAUSE I AM SO INDECISIVE AND BAD WITH $ xD

I am seriously the worst at making decisions ;v; I thought I liked her colors, so I went ahead and impulsively changed her breed...but I'm just asking in case I do decide I can part with her :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Cadbberry - really??? Aww but they are like cute little swirly boops


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> BECAUSE I AM SO INDECISIVE AND BAD WITH $ xD
> 
> I am seriously the worst at making decisions ;v; I thought I liked her colors, so I went ahead and impulsively changed her breed...but I'm just asking in case I do decide I can part with her :>



Well, that's a fair answer. xD 

She'll probably sell for a significant amount less than that scroll cost, because G1s almost never sell for the cost of their genes/breed changes, but you might be able to get a decent price if you can find someone who really likes the colors.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Well, that's a fair answer. xD
> 
> She'll probably sell for a significant amount less than that scroll cost, because G1s almost never sell for the cost of their genes/breed changes, but you might be able to get a decent price if you can find someone who really likes the colors.



I'll honestly probably just give them away. I wasn't expecting to make a lot, especially not at a profit, but I thought I'd try to get just a little bit back ;v; heh thanks for you input :>


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I'll honestly probably just give them away. I wasn't expecting to make a lot, especially not at a profit, but I thought I'd try to get just a little bit back ;v; heh thanks for you input :>



Well, good luck to you if you decide to go that route. : D Selling G1s now can be a tricky business, especially since a lot of people are trying to hold off on buying more until the new Color Wheel update happens.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Well, good luck to you if you decide to go that route. : D Selling G1s now can be a tricky business, especially since a lot of people are trying to hold off on buying more until the new Color Wheel update happens.



Oh geez. I totally forgot about that!!!! Haha am I dumb or what!!!!! xD


----------



## Peisinoe

Some 6 digits for sale!~

Would love for them to be in the TBT family: message me on FR and we can make a deal!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> Some 6 digits for sale!~
> 
> Would love for them to be in the TBT family: message me on FR and we can make a deal!!


I love the last two but got 15k to my name XD


----------



## Cheremtasy

How fats does sylvan apparel does sylvan apparel run out out of the MP? I want some twilight sylvan wing thingies xD


----------



## Peisinoe

Botari1999 said:


> How fats does sylvan apparel does sylvan apparel run out out of the MP? I want some twilight sylvan wing thingies xD



Within 1 sec lol. Unless you snipe around 1 am FR time. They sit for like 2-3 secs.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peisinoe said:


> Within 1 sec lol. Unless you snipe around 1 am FR time. They sit for like 2-3 secs.



Wth who has time to just wait around for the MP to stock up, seems like such a waste of time xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Wth who has time to just wait around for the MP to stock up, seems like such a waste of time xD



People who want to make money do? I made around 4mil in a single week from sniping the MP. Not even at crazy middle of the night hours, just in my normal waking hours. You just need to find the things that have a good profit margin and go after those.


----------



## Peisinoe

Botari1999 said:


> Wth who has time to just wait around for the MP to stock up, seems like such a waste of time xD



Uhm me lol. You dont stalk MP literally. You refresh every 5 minutes. WHile grinding you go an refresh at the 5 min mark. Get your item. Throw on Ah for 20-30k profit? in the 30 secs of sniping and listing. Yeah its worth it. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> Uhm me lol. You dont stalk MP literally. You refresh every 5 minutes. WHile grinding you go an refresh at the 5 min mark. Get your item. Throw on Ah for 20-30k profit? in the 30 secs of sniping and listing. Yeah its worth it. Don't knock it till you try it.



Made 60k from this a week ago, it works well

- - - Post Merge - - -

SYLVAN IN STOCK


----------



## Alienfish

holy shizz that grey tundra -pokes with stick- <3

also got the dark ice chest from digging always noice. also im broke as a goat atm so gls everyone 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Xan I kinda figured that out lol I was just thinking if you had a general range or something :3


----------



## FancyThat

roseflower said:


> My new Pearlcatcher girl, she has lovely colours<3
> She?ll grow up tomorrow c:



She's beautiful , butterfly really suits her.

I just got my newest accent delivered, I swear that's all I do on FR these days buy accents  I just love the artists on there.


----------



## Alienfish

noice accents  all i do is waste on 6digits lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peisinoe said:


> Uhm me lol. You dont stalk MP literally. You refresh every 5 minutes. WHile grinding you go an refresh at the 5 min mark. Get your item. Throw on Ah for 20-30k profit? in the 30 secs of sniping and listing. Yeah its worth it. Don't knock it till you try it.



I'm pretty forgetful so the 5 min thing doesn't work well for me haha, I know it restocks every 5 mins and I've tried doing it but I'll check once then I get distracted and then check like 5 hours later xD
And then I just give up because a I know I'm going to forget anyways haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> People who want to make money do? I made around 4mil in a single week from sniping the MP. Not even at crazy middle of the night hours, just in my normal waking hours. You just need to find the things that have a good profit margin and go after those.



Making money is great, like I always blow it on apparel and dragons like kill me. XD I actually can't do it though because I check once and I'm like "I'll check in 5 mins" but then instead I check like hours later because I forget. I also don't know what sort of apparel stocks in the MP and what's valuable and what's not? I'll just pick what looks pretty or what would work. XD


----------



## cinny

FancyThat said:


> She's beautiful , butterfly really suits her.
> 
> I just got my newest accent delivered, I swear that's all I do on FR these days buy accents  I just love the artists on there.



I looove the accent!! It is adorable ;__;


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> holy shizz that grey tundra -pokes with stick- <3
> 
> also got the dark ice chest from digging always noice. also im broke as a goat atm so gls everyone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Xan I kinda figured that out lol I was just thinking if you had a general range or something :3



buyyyy her! I'll discount ya 50 gems


----------



## cheezyfries

i want this accent so badly (by retroroyalty) but i just need a perfect WC to match it! if anyone has a pastel-ish one that's for sale and could let me know, that'd be great!



Spoiler


----------



## piske

Ahhh, I think Skydancers are definitely my favorite xD my newest unhatched egg babies btw I decided that I'm keeping them all, can't part with them ;v;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have like 0 effort for this event but I also really want all the stuff... such a conundrum. I think I'll grind a bit this week just so I can get a little of each favor, I already brewed and bought most of the skins, and the grinding I have done gave me ZERO chests so I have very little hope already. HRMPH


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771

I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!


----------



## rosabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have like 0 effort for this event but I also really want all the stuff... such a conundrum. I think I'll grind a bit this week just so I can get a little of each favor, I already brewed and bought most of the skins, and the grinding I have done gave me ZERO chests so I have very little hope already. HRMPH


I know that feeling  I'm excited for festivals but I keep getting lazier and lazier. Good luck though! 




ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!


Not playing anymore? D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



If you're giving away any apparel I will happily accept it, and if you have anything in your hoard rock related like, as in rock materials, ores, gemstones, anything ROCK like I will take it, I hoard a lot of stuff... And any familiars you don't want. Like seriously anything would be awesome. I am full up on dergs though, even though you have a lot of really pretty ones I'd love to take... especially those rainbows with Poi/Tox, so dang pretty! I am sure you want to divvy it up so I mean I don't expect everything just whatever you're willing to give. (And I mean if you're getting rid of those rainbow silks, keep me in mind. )


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

rosabelle said:


> Not playing anymore? D:



Unfortunately not  I'm to busy irl to play fr now and I feel bad that my lair is starving

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you're giving away any apparel I will happily accept it, and if you have anything in your hoard rock related like, as in rock materials, ores, gemstones, anything ROCK like I will take it, I hoard a lot of stuff... And any familiars you don't want. Like seriously anything would be awesome. I am full up on dergs though, even though you have a lot of really pretty ones I'd love to take... especially those rainbows with Poi/Tox, so dang pretty! I am sure you want to divvy it up so I mean I don't expect everything just whatever you're willing to give. (And I mean if you're getting rid of those rainbow silks, keep me in mind. )



If you want I can send you that gen one with the silks!


----------



## Quagsire.

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



I'd happily take Blaze and/or Ash and also any skins or familiars or treasure if no-one wants them :3
My lair is hiding here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Unfortunately not  I'm to busy irl to play fr now and I feel bad that my lair is starving
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can send you that gen one with the silks!



Holy Toledo, I thought he was beautiful as is but he's GEN 1 too? Definitely want him! I'll make room for him by booting a baby!


----------



## FancyThat

pinelle said:


> Ahhh, I think Skydancers are definitely my favorite xD my newest unhatched egg babies btw I decided that I'm keeping them all, can't part with them ;v;



I really like the top ones colours , the gembond looks great on it as well.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Unfortunately not  I'm to busy irl to play fr now and I feel bad that my lair is starving



Sorry you're not able to play anymore .


----------



## roseflower

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



Sorry you don`t have time to play anymore!
May I have some apparel please if you still have, and I?d love the Spring's Breath c:
My user name is Gardenie. Link to my lair: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=203480


----------



## piske

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



Ahhh sorry you don't have time to play anymore :< if you want, could I please have your sunbeam soldier? :> my name on FR is pinelle as well!


----------



## Peisinoe

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



Can I snag the Festival of undead? Peisinoe 106061 on FR!


----------



## Ruto

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



Could I take Link? I plan on making some Zelda dragons when I have the funds and he'd be a great start <:
My FR is Bonetrousle


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



could i please have some prismatic wing silks? thank you so much, and i'm cheezyfries on FR!


----------



## cinny

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Unfortunately not  I'm to busy irl to play fr now and I feel bad that my lair is starving
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can send you that gen one with the silks!



Omg nooo  I was wondering where you were when I checked your lair recently. 
Thanks for helping me a bunch by leveling with your dragons & giving me tips when I registered! Hope everything is going well with ya :"D


----------



## piske

The one and only hatchling from my progens' second brood ;v; she's sort of army colors xD


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF MY DREAM DRAGONS ON FR
> 
> LOOK AT HIM IN ALL HIS GLORY
> 
> *AN UNBRED 4 DIGIT PLAGUE DRAGON*
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> He totally cost 35,000 gems plus a Fire and an Ice Sprite, _BUT HE WAS WORTH EVERY GEM OF IT_
> 
> My vault echoes when you yell into it again whoops



4 digits!? I'm officially impressed!


----------



## JellyLu

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Woop I've been here for almost a year but I've been busy to play so I'm giving away my stuff  I'd rather you keep the stuff/dragons but once you get them they're yours! I have some stuff in my vault but I'm too lazy to list it so just ask! Sorry about the dragons I have no food
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> I'll check in a few times to see how things are going tho!



If they're not already promised to someone else could I please have your Coursefur Yeti and Driftwood baron? Those are some of my _dream_ familiars ;u; I'd take Specimen too if my lair wasn't full of dragons v.v She's so pretty! Good luck on your endeavors though! If you ever decide to come back I'll be more than happy to give your items back to you ^.^ My user is the same as it is here : JellyLu

Edit: Also, my friend has been playing coli and I know she would love to have some of your dragons. She's also a TBT user so they'd still be in the TBT family! She'd like: Sky, Zelda, Vyrek, Heartstrong, Ravaonna, and Catachresis. Her FR user is: duckyluv


----------



## Kapriznyy

(whispers) I have 600+ tbt to unload and I'm broke as hell on FR, so if anyone would like to sell treasure/gems/etc to me in exchange for TBT, please shoot me a PM or something~


----------



## piske

I'm giving away these pieces of apparel if anyone would like them! Just PM/VM me~




Wing wrap/Tail wrap/Tail wrap/Helmet


----------



## Peisinoe

new geneeeeee


----------



## lucitine

Anyone wanna buy some treasure?


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> new geneeeeee



I LIKE ITTTTTTTT

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love those new Marens and the Coatl skins tooooo


----------



## Sugar Plum

Stained's a weird gene. Can't wait to see color combos with it. :0


----------



## Xanarcah

Maize Stained turns just about any IriShim dragon into a pastel, which is pretty neat. 

I'm also really enjoying seeing new "shades" of colors come up by scrying White/White/X dragons. : D


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Maize Stained turns just about any IriShim dragon into a pastel, which is pretty neat.
> 
> I'm also really enjoying seeing new "shades" of colors come up by scrying White/White/X dragons. : D



I like that it mellows out the really bright colors. It makes my nocs a tolerable combo xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Bless the MP. I just made 125k in 5 minutes. 



_Please, O Gods of Sniping the MP, hear my prayers and grant me a bountiful harvest tonight!_


----------



## JellyLu

After only an hour I got a Maren Currentfinder ^-^ I'm happy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got the Maren Sharkhunter too ^-^ wheee


----------



## Xanarcah

Approx 1.1m in two hours. I love festivals. _Thank you Gods of Sniping the MP_. Even though I missed like 80% of what I was sniping for...

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> After only an hour I got a Maren Currentfinder ^-^ I'm happy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just got the Maren Sharkhunter too ^-^ wheee



Nice! I was in the Waterway for a couple hours and didn't get either one. xD; They're both gorgeous!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tea and coffee dragons are my favorite use of the new gene so far~

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1734992


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> Tea and coffee dragons are my favorite use of the new gene so far~
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1734992



Oh...Nooo I must have this. MIGHTY NEED


----------



## FancyThat

Love the new familiars, I'm going to coli in a bit and try to get them. The new gene is interesting.



Xanarcah said:


> Tea and coffee dragons are my favorite use of the new gene so far~
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1734992



Those are quite nice .


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> After only an hour I got a Maren Currentfinder ^-^ I'm happy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just got the Maren Sharkhunter too ^-^ wheee



Oh, congrats! They are so pretty :3


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Approx 1.1m in two hours. I love festivals. _Thank you Gods of Sniping the MP_. Even though I missed like 80% of what I was sniping for...



what were you sniping?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Reposting this
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771

There's still a few nifty skins and stuff on the dragons that I'll giveaway. There should be a gen one that's almost fully gened it's just the tert. Theres also a few lvl 25's

To the people who I havent sent stuff to I'll try sending them later in the day


----------



## Alienfish

holy crap so many nice dergs i would feel bad taking them though cause i p much only collect old ones atm D:


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Reposting this
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> There's still a few nifty skins and stuff on the dragons that I'll giveaway. There should be a gen one that's almost fully gened it's just the tert. Theres also a few lvl 25's
> 
> To the people who I havent sent stuff to I'll try sending them later in the day



May I grab Accent: Suhoja Red & Emperor of the Undead? I'm Poi 178283 on FR :3


----------



## piske

@ObeseMudkipz - may I please have your opposing forces and spellbound tome? :>


----------



## Alienfish

hmm well i would love skin: vanquished dancer and neomad wings please if available? :3

also suhoja is flipping beautiful indeed


----------



## piske

Also, Feb reg window is 4-7!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

^^ yes to all 

The nomads wings are taken tho but you can have the vanquished dancer


----------



## Alienfish

aight no probs that noc accentskin thing was noice though :3

i'm hippieturt over there though you might have me as a friend already or not :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

*neomad lol sorry my spell skills


----------



## cheezyfries

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Reposting this
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> There's still a few nifty skins and stuff on the dragons that I'll giveaway. There should be a gen one that's almost fully gened it's just the tert. Theres also a few lvl 25's
> 
> To the people who I havent sent stuff to I'll try sending them later in the day



can i please have the goldslab headdress and/or the accent: neomad wings? thank you so much, i'm cheezyfries on FR! i don't remember whether or not i asked you something but if i did feel free to give me that instead ^^


----------



## roseflower

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Reposting this
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> There's still a few nifty skins and stuff on the dragons that I'll giveaway. There should be a gen one that's almost fully gened it's just the tert. Theres also a few lvl 25's
> 
> To the people who I havent sent stuff to I'll try sending them later in the day



Are you giving the Solar Blades, the Brown Wolf Cape, the Kelpie Guise, the Lightning and Light Emblem away?
Edit: Link to my Lair is http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=203480


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Naiad said:


> May I grab Accent: Suhoja Red & Emperor of the Undead? I'm Poi 178283 on FR :3



Could you send a link to your profile? I can't find it in search


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Could you send a link to your profile? I can't find it in search



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&tab=userpage&id=178283

here they are ^


----------



## Cadbberry

This new stained gene is very intresting


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> This new stained gene is very intresting



oh ya sure is :3 also blah i should totally grind more coli sht so i can get my old dergs to 25 hm hm


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> oh ya sure is :3 also blah i should totally grind more coli sht so i can get my old dergs to 25 hm hm



I need to get 3 dragons to lvl 25 still... grinding up is so hard


----------



## Alienfish

yes especially when they are like 17-20 in levels take ages fml


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> yes especially when they are like 17-20 in levels take ages fml



I am right there!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I am right there!!!



same.. D: < stupid slow levelling ahah ill get there tho


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> same.. D: < stupid slow levelling ahah ill get there tho



I would pay someone to level them up for me, I can't seem to get them to level up!


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I would pay someone to level them up for me, I can't seem to get them to level up!



yeah i should probably do that too hah idek the prices tho


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> yeah i should probably do that too hah idek the prices tho



Super expensive I can guess, anything 17-25 lvl is 25k a level


----------



## inkling

ObeseMudkipz said:


> ^^ yes to all
> 
> The nomads wings are taken tho but you can have the vanquished dancer



Hey I sent you a message on FR


----------



## piske

Cadbberry said:


> I am right there!!!



over here with my level 6 dragons *cries* lol


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale

XXY Jade





And the other one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What kind of dragon combo is that in the registration image?


----------



## piichinu

Spoiler:


----------



## Cadbberry

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What kind of dragon combo is that in the registration image?



Looks like this dragon combo


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What kind of dragon combo is that in the registration image?



the duck avatar? idek but the two further down is a guardian and spiral i think

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh haha lol i thought you meant the dergs below scrub dat xD


----------



## piske

marusu said:


> Spoiler:



oooh wee I am dying over the last one ;v;


----------



## piichinu

wanna change #2's wings


----------



## piske

marusu said:


> wanna change #2's wings



What are you thinking?


----------



## piichinu

pinelle said:


> What are you thinking?



i'm not sure actually, since i only like how basic looks. i'll probably just have to cover them somehow ;;

==



Spoiler: meh










- - - Post Merge - - -

omg can someone sell me 850 gems plssss ,,,
HOWEVER MUCH TBT THAT IS I NEED TO GET A DRAGON

actually i need 2 buy 270kT so PM me if u have that much and need tbt!!

WOAH NEVER MIND THANK YOU ANONYMOUS FRIEND WHOS BANNED FOREVER


----------



## Kotarou

just wanted to say how thrilled i was with getting this noc tbh


----------



## piichinu

Kotarou said:


> just wanted to say how thrilled i was with getting this noc tbh



i'm so jealous


----------



## Kotarou

marusu said:


> i'm so jealous



id be jealous of me too tbh


----------



## Naiad

6 months & an eternity lazing around later, I finally got one of my familiars to companion :'D


----------



## piichinu

THiS Gen 1 I JUST GOT AAA


----------



## piske

Kotarou said:


> just wanted to say how thrilled i was with getting this noc tbh



Ahhh he's lovely!!!!! o.o


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still got this eyeburner (think it is) gen one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

SKYBIES! Don't know what to sell these guys for anymore, there are only a few in the AH and there are a few at 50g and several at 700g like what even. There are NONE for treasure up right meow....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> Super expensive I can guess, anything 17-25 lvl is 25k a level



Usually you can rent trainer dragons, sometimes even for free from your flight, they'll give you 1-2 dragons to use to train and it goes way faster


----------



## Alienfish

finally got a kings parda yasssss peacocks !


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> finally got a kings parda yasssss peacocks !



Nice , I love those familiars.

Last night I got one of the new mermaid familiars, so pretty :3.


----------



## piske

KaydeeKrunk said:


> SKYBIES! Don't know what to sell these guys for anymore, there are only a few in the AH and there are a few at 50g and several at 700g like what even. There are NONE for treasure up right meow....



Ughhhhh these are so beautiful!!!!!!!! ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Nice , I love those familiars.
> 
> Last night I got one of the new mermaid familiars, so pretty :3.



me too been wanting one since they were released  grats to you too btw !


----------



## DreadSpecialist

new gen one |D






also is anyone selling treasure? need to make 10kg+ for another gen one, lol


----------



## Cadbberry

DreadSpecialist said:


> new gen one |D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is anyone selling treasure? need to make 10kg+ for another gen one, lol



If it is just 10,000 I can sell you some but you would have to wait 4 hours till I get home


----------



## Alienfish

sorry not sorry


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> If it is just 10,000 I can sell you some but you would have to wait 4 hours till I get home



10kg is like 6.8 mil treasure, just in case you weren't aware.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> new gen one |D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is anyone selling treasure? need to make 10kg+ for another gen one, lol



Amazing colors. o: which is the new one you're getting? : D

You should totally check this one out ~ 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1736301


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> 10kg is like 6.8 mil treasure, just in case you weren't aware.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing colors. o: which is the new one you're getting? : D
> 
> You should totally check this one out ~
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1736301



Yeah I was not thinking that amount XD Was def reading it as 10k XD


----------



## piske

I scattered my 2 nocs and I'm pretty happy with the results :3


----------



## piske

Also, picked-up the Maren Shark Hunter and Currentfinder in the AH xD They don't really match my dergs but I like them so much!


----------



## Naiad

pinelle said:


> I scattered my 2 nocs and I'm pretty happy with the results :3



cute!! double coral has always been one of my faves, although it doesn't fit in my lair


----------



## piske

Naiad said:


> cute!! double coral has always been one of my faves, although it doesn't fit in my lair



I'm thinking of geneing him to pie/paint but not sure yet :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody on here is going to be joining during the new reg window feel free to say VultureCulture referred you! =D

Also got a lot of babies for sale right meow on my profile:
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4

They're all up in the AH, but if you'd like one for a little cheaper just send me a CR!


----------



## brutalitea

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Reposting this
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136771
> 
> There's still a few nifty skins and stuff on the dragons that I'll giveaway. There should be a gen one that's almost fully gened it's just the tert. Theres also a few lvl 25's
> 
> To the people who I havent sent stuff to I'll try sending them later in the day



Looking through your lair, may I please have (FEEL FREE TO SAY NO)

Illuminated Emblem
Electricians Emblem
Mesa Mechanojets
Gale Wolf familiar
Basilik familiar
Soul Gems skin
Poultrygeist familiar
Enchanter's Cloak
Chillspike Collar
Skeletal Chimes

My username is Smoaking #178362 Link


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Splurged and bought a skin for one of my raptors, I think it's great! =D


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i'm HippieTurt if anyone wants to refer me as well =D

and nice dergs everyone


----------



## DreadSpecialist

Xanarcah said:


> 10kg is like 6.8 mil treasure, just in case you weren't aware.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing colors. o: which is the new one you're getting? : D
> 
> You should totally check this one out ~
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1736301



trying to get this bab :'D





current bid is 10kg and i have about 7kg right now x _ x;


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> trying to get this bab :'D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current bid is 10kg and i have about 7kg right now x _ x;



_I really hope you get that dragon wow_

That is probably one of the most stunning g1s I've ever seen in all my time on FR.


----------



## Alienfish

@dread wow man gl it's really noice


----------



## piske

Is there an actual date for the new color wheel to drop?


----------



## LilD

I found my first egg today XD. Scored while Scavenging in water, I'm really excited!


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> Is there an actual date for the new color wheel to drop?


Nope  but iirc, they said they were going to let people know in advance when they will to give them time to prepare for it.



Nyx81 said:


> I found my first egg today XD. Scored while Scavenging in water, I'm really excited!


Nice!  congrats on your first egg!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> trying to get this bab :'D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current bid is 10kg and i have about 7kg right now x _ x;



Ooh *u* good luck on getting him!


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Nope  but iirc, they said they were going to let people know in advance when they will to give them time to prepare for it.
> 
> 
> Nice!  congrats on your first egg!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh *u* good luck on getting him!



Ahhh, ok :> thanks! People keep talking about it but it's hard to hold off on buying/breeding...esp if the date isn't in sight!


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> Ahhh, ok :> thanks! People keep talking about it but it's hard to hold off on buying/breeding...esp if the date isn't in sight!



Yea ;A; haha I definitely know the feeling~ its very exciting though! Definitely looking forward to all the new colors


----------



## lolparrot

pastel gen 1




#noregrets


----------



## piske

also I'm selling TBT for treasure if anyone is interested :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pinelle said:


> also I'm selling TBT for treasure if anyone is interested :3



me too! ^^ haha, we're on the same boat, i literally can't find ANY threads selling FR treasure @@


----------



## piske

Papyrus said:


> me too! ^^ haha, we're on the same boat, i literally can't find ANY threads selling FR treasure @@



Haha, I've had luck a few times before but not recently and I don't want to sell mah gems ;v;


----------



## piske

I've been debating scattering this girl...what do you all think?


----------



## Naiad

pinelle said:


> I've been debating scattering this girl...what do you all think?



She's cute imo, but I'm biased towards tree dragons :'D


----------



## cinny

pinelle said:


> I've been debating scattering this girl...what do you all think?



noo, don't scatter!! save yo money & wait for the new color wheel ;__; even if it means to wait forever..


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> I've been debating scattering this girl...what do you all think?



keeep omg tree dergs <3


----------



## Peisinoe

pinelle said:


> I scattered my 2 nocs and I'm pretty happy with the results :3




Would you sell double coral? I know someone that is looking for one.


----------



## FancyThat

Nyx81 said:


> I found my first egg today XD. Scored while Scavenging in water, I'm really excited!



Congrats ^^



lolparrot said:


> pastel gen 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #noregrets



Wow that's so pretty! Congrats on getting him :3.


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> I've been debating scattering this girl...what do you all think?



She?s pretty, I?d keep her colours


----------



## piske

Ok, so that is a resounding no to scattering her ;D thank you everyone for your input! I've never heard of "tree dergs" but that makes total sense for her coloring! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Would you sell double coral? I know someone that is looking for one.



Sorry ;v; I'm going to keep him :>


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally done exams. Ill send the stuff to people later in the evening


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Ok, so that is a resounding no to scattering her ;D thank you everyone for your input! I've never heard of "tree dergs" but that makes total sense for her coloring! :3



Tree dragons are one of my favorite styles of dragon. : D The concept is really cool!



Spoiler:  Here are some of mine~


----------



## cheezyfries

did i hear tree dragons?






idk if mine is really a tree but i love him anyways haha


----------



## piske

@Xan @cheezyfries ahhhh those look so cool!!!!!! I love the accents!!! Awww I want to put foliage and little birdies on my girl too xD

Xan, Trance is amazing!!!!! :O


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've been scrying with stained and I think this dragon looks good with crystal/toxin/stained






Spoiler: here's what it looks like


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> did i hear tree dragons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk if mine is really a tree but i love him anyways haha



ffffff gief

- - - Post Merge - - -

also pc babs hatchling price to good home, just send a cr ~


----------



## Alienfish

keeping those babs until later tonight ay






omfg send help >>


----------



## piske

@Moko what a pretty skin!!!!!!!

I love seeing my babies all grown-up! xD


----------



## rosabelle

For anybody who wants to join FR the reg window is open until Feb 7!

Welcome to those who are signing up. 
Xanarcah has a nice guide here if you're feeling a little lost with how things work.


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> did i hear tree dragons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk if mine is really a tree but i love him anyways haha


_
Part of the forest part of the forest_

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> @Xan @cheezyfries ahhhh those look so cool!!!!!! I love the accents!!! Awww I want to put foliage and little birdies on my girl too xD
> 
> Xan, Trance is amazing!!!!! :O



Thanks! Trance and Everglade were my first two that started them all, actually. : D they're a breeding pair, if you happen to need another little baby tree.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> @Moko what a pretty skin!!!!!!!
> 
> I love seeing my babies all grown-up! xD



Wow, they look pretty impressive all changed to Skydancers. o:


----------



## Alienfish

@pinelle, thanks it's from latest crystalline gala.  also oml i should totally save gems and treas BUT BEAUTIFUL 6 DIGITS HELP

yay reg window  if anyone wanna refer me I'm HippieTurt (also feel free to add me as a friend here or there)


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> For anybody who wants to join FR the reg window is open until Feb 7!
> 
> Welcome to those who are signing up.
> Xanarcah has a nice guide here if you're feeling a little lost with how things work.



I hope we get a lot of new members joining. : D 

I should really clean up that post though, there's so much content unfinished. .-.

Anyone who has just joined (or if you joined at any time, really), feel free to add me! I'm Xanarcah on Flight Rising!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Waits for new players so I can get rid of the remaining dragons in my lair


----------



## inkling

ugh, I scattered my progen 3x and this is what I get


----------



## piske

Got 2 more nocs...not really feeling the colors though ;v; they look nice on their own but the potential offspring colors...woof.











- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> ugh, I scattered my progen 3x and this is what I get



I know dat feel...I think that looks really cool though tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki

but why is stained so terrible


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Where are the new members (( 

Are the stained outcomes colours from the colour wheel?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

oh i should get back into the game now that i see more people play


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko please buy my 6 digits lol


----------



## piske

Shirohibiki said:


> but why is stained so terrible



Aww I like it :> I want it for the 2 imps I just got. It gives them a really nice muted tone that I love! But I will admit it doesn't work well/add much about 50% of the time when I scry ;A;


----------



## roseflower

Peisinoe said:


> Moko please buy my 6 digits lol



Is it so hard to sell them?^^


Welcome new players, I hope you?ll enjoy FR My username is Gardenie c:


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'm gonna sign up so if anyone wants me to put them as a refferer (idk if it does much but I'm pretty sure it doesn't hurt something about buying stuff but I probs won't) lmk before I think of a good username to choose


----------



## roseflower

lynn105 said:


> I'm gonna sign up so if anyone wants me to put them as a refferer (idk if it does much but I'm pretty sure it doesn't hurt something about buying stuff but I probs won't) lmk before I think of a good username to choose



Ah that?s great, welcome to FR, feel free to refer me, my username is Gardenie


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

lynn105 said:


> I'm gonna sign up so if anyone wants me to put them as a refferer (idk if it does much but I'm pretty sure it doesn't hurt something about buying stuff but I probs won't) lmk before I think of a good username to choose


Yay new member! I have 2 level 25 dragons I can give you if you want c: (ones a mage the others an attacker)


----------



## Peisinoe

roseflower said:


> Is it so hard to sell them?^^
> 
> 
> Welcome new players, I hope you?ll enjoy FR My username is Gardenie c:



Not sure. ;-; maybe people arent too interested in the colors..

Do you want to buy one?


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Moko please buy my 6 digits lol



i need to save up again but i'll hit ya up lol XD


----------



## piske

lynn105 said:


> I'm gonna sign up so if anyone wants me to put them as a refferer (idk if it does much but I'm pretty sure it doesn't hurt something about buying stuff but I probs won't) lmk before I think of a good username to choose



Yay! Add me as a friend if you'd like, I just joined during the January window :>


----------



## piske

My little sapling bby is a big tree now ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

omg beautiful tree skydancerr <3


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

oi are we allowed to post our dragons here


----------



## Alienfish

oi.. yes we are  why shouldn't we..


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

this is my bby Akali uwu


----------



## Alienfish

noice i love the dark /mint green theme yo

and yea i guess we are as long as we don't spam 20 pages with stuff XD






here's one of my faves i own, oldie wc <3 and a hippieturt


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ooo so pretty c: and if anyone wants to add me in venuscrest ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

i'm hippieturt (that goes if anyone wanna refer me too) 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also thanks, it's one of my fav dergs i own c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hatchlings for sale


----------



## roseflower

My new Windy Coatl, she needs a wind related name c;





@new players
Welcome to FR, feel free to friend me and maybe refer me, my user name is Gardenie
I`m in Wind Flight, and our forums are very welcoming and kind hearted!


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> My new Windy Coatl, she needs a wind related name c;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @new players
> Welcome to FR, feel free to friend me and maybe refer me, my user name is Gardenie
> I`m in Wind Flight, and our forums are very welcoming and kind hearted!



Ooh wow, she's gorgeous. o: that poison seafoam looks so good ~


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> My new Windy Coatl, she needs a wind related name c;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @new players
> Welcome to FR, feel free to friend me and maybe refer me, my user name is Gardenie
> I`m in Wind Flight, and our forums are very welcoming and kind hearted!



Ohhh  noice noice  idek name it Kaze


----------



## JellyLu

I want to welcome the new players too ;;

Welcome~ ^^ My FR user is the same as on here if you want a friend!
I collect imps and subspecies ;3


----------



## roseflower

Thank you Xan and Moko  Yeah seafoam poison looks so nice, 
and I gave her the Smoke gene scroll, her tert was actually gembond ^^


----------



## Alienfish

or Vento, that's wind in portuguese lol

yush welcome everyone hope yall get as addicted as everyone else  my username is HippieTurt, feel free to add me as friend, I generally accept ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Thank you Xan and Moko
> I gave her the Smoke gene scroll, her tert was actually gembond ^^



de nada.. and that smokes looks awesome.. that gene is kinda hard for me but i love when it's used/gained right


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> or Vento, that's wind in portuguese lol
> 
> yush welcome everyone hope yall get as addicted as everyone else  my username is HippieTurt, feel free to add me as friend, I generally accept ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> de nada.. and that smokes looks awesome.. that gene is kinda hard for me but i love when it's used/gained right



Or maybe I`d call her Breeze or Zephyr haha, I?ll leave her unnamed for a while c; 
Thanks for adding me too^^


----------



## Alienfish

novamente de nada. always noice to have new friend over there

- - - Post Merge - - -

*friend lol my wasted spell skills >>

also really nice dergs you got so far


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> novamente de nada. always noice to have new friend over there
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *friend lol my wasted spell skills >>
> 
> also really nice dergs you got so far



Thank you Moko<3, yeah it`s been so much fun on FR, I spend so much time there haha


----------



## Alienfish

**friendS lol i cant spell 5 life

oh yes it's a good site and I spend way too much there saving for my old derg addiction xD


----------



## inkling

thanks pinelle, i scyred him as a sky dancer iridescent/shimmer/circuit and he actually looks really good!

Oh and Moko I love your hippie turt oldie so much!

Anyways, I wanna say welcome to all the new users out there! Hopefully there are a few of you out there! I am cloudhoney on fr, and fairly new myself (joined in Nov) and I'm pretty much addicted haha. Any dragon in my lair without a familiar is free to new users, even if they're in the ah, just ask me and I'll send a CR.

And just when I get some lair space here's an impulse buy:


----------



## Alienfish

@ink muito obrigado :'D i love hippie turt dergs now to find oldies to don my other turt skins on...


----------



## Peisinoe

hihi

Welcome new players! Here is my acc if you want to add me!~

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=106061


----------



## Alienfish

oi.. mind if add you? ^


----------



## inkling

Peisinoe said:


> hihi
> 
> Welcome new players! Here is my acc if you want to add me!~
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=106061



i just added you, hope thats okay


----------



## Alienfish

ya im not new but i thought i had y'all


----------



## piske

inkling said:


> thanks pinelle, i scyred him as a sky dancer iridescent/shimmer/circuit and he actually looks really good!
> 
> Oh and Moko I love your hippie turt oldie so much!
> 
> Anyways, I wanna say welcome to all the new users out there! Hopefully there are a few of you out there! I am cloudhoney on fr, and fairly new myself (joined in Nov) and I'm pretty much addicted haha. Any dragon in my lair without a familiar is free to new users, even if they're in the ah, just ask me and I'll send a CR.
> 
> And just when I get some lair space here's an impulse buy:



OMG I LOVE THAT DERG O.O

Everyone can feel free to add me tooooo! My username is the same :>


----------



## inkling

Thank you! She has a sibling but she was kinda pricey for no reason :/


----------



## rosabelle

Heyyy feel free to add me as well  I'm Rosabelle on FR! (feel free to ignore the no random friend request unless we've talked thing in my profile. I just don't like randoms on FR that I don't know. )


----------



## cinny

Yoooooo, I never thought about owning a gen 1 & buying genes for them because I am horrible at scrying/get poopy colors. 
But I got this gal for 600kt & she was already gened by the previous owner!! ;__;


----------



## Shirohibiki

inkling that dragon is gorgeous D':

AND WOW SO IS YOUR CINNY
NICE. good stuff


----------



## Shirohibiki

love doubleposts


----------



## cinny

Shirohibiki said:


> inkling that dragon is gorgeous D':
> 
> AND WOW SO IS YOUR CINNY
> NICE. good stuff



THANK U SHIRO ♥ I was actually surprised to get it for 600kt while the genes are really expensive ;_; or I'm doing my math wrong??!


----------



## rosabelle

cinny said:


> Yoooooo, I never thought about owning a gen 1 & buying genes for them because I am horrible at scrying/get poopy colors.
> But I got this gal for 600kt & she was already gened by the previous owner!! ;__;



OH WOW she's beautiful


----------



## JellyLu

I finally got around to updating the bios of my subspecies with their respective links to lore and such ^-^

//accomplished~


----------



## Xanarcah

cinny said:


> Yoooooo, I never thought about owning a gen 1 & buying genes for them because I am horrible at scrying/get poopy colors.
> But I got this gal for 600kt & she was already gened by the previous owner!! ;__;



Amazing buy! The colors and genes are so good, congrats on getting her!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If there are any newbies coming in from here feel free to use me as your referral! I also will probably be giving away some dergs for newbers so let me know if you're new! Feel free to add me on their too! Name is VultureCulture over there!


----------



## Quagsire.

Just spent 50kt on this skin: it was worth it. :O​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Don't know if I should post my giveaway babies here first or on FR and just link them here.. hmm


----------



## Alienfish

Quagsire. said:


> Just spent 50kt on this skin: it was worth it. :O​



yasss that skin is so cool :''D one of a few from that fest i truly liked

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> Yoooooo, I never thought about owning a gen 1 & buying genes for them because I am horrible at scrying/get poopy colors.
> But I got this gal for 600kt & she was already gened by the previous owner!! ;__;



-silently sneaks away with-

grats tho that's an amazing find


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Quagsire. said:


> Just spent 50kt on this skin: it was worth it. :O​



that is so beautiful i cant

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey if anyone wants one of these you can have one for free


----------



## piske

Quagsire. said:


> Just spent 50kt on this skin: it was worth it. :O​



Oh my gosh, that is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! i kind of want it for MY imp ;v;


----------



## piske

Bought this skin instead~I've seen other imps with it and I just love how simple and adorable it is :>


----------



## Alienfish

yesss bird.. congrats


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yesss bird.. congrats



Thank you thank you xD now I just need that leafy gladebough for my tree derg!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i picked up these babs yesterday ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

i love the third moth wings one *w*


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> i picked up these babs yesterday ;u;



SDs my favorite!!! ;A; and is that piepaint on the last one?! ALL OF MY FAVORITES~

Aaand I might have just impulsively bought the leafy gladeboughs for my bb:


----------



## Alienfish

gladeboughs are the best i have one, think i got it from mia or something.. hippie apparel ftw!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> SDs my favorite!!! ;A; and is that piepaint on the last one?! ALL OF MY FAVORITES~
> 
> Aaand I might have just impulsively bought the leafy gladeboughs for my bb:



its:
Primary: Sky Piebald
Secondary: Seafoam Basic
Tertiary: Shadow Basic
 and omg i love SDs too ;u; they're so majestic and beautiful.  And lordy bush child uvu


----------



## Alienfish

bish pls :'D


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> bish pls :'D



OMG the little owls perched in her wings!!! SQUEEE~

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGH I NEED THIS SKIN ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

yasss its my lil treederg one of a few nonoldies i kept bc beauty and i need a 25 (i have one old 25 as well)to train up the others 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hope i can find another nice old wc at some point i need to make use of them turt skins


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

guys help me find which SD to put the Jade Draft Accent
Viatrix?




or Akali?


----------



## Alienfish

Akali def.. :'D

also i need more old wc's ff


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i dun have any or i'd give you one ;n; and akali bae yis yis


----------



## Alienfish

aw is aight i was lucky to find my old turt before :'D and aw yis


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> guys help me find which SD to put the Jade Draft Accent
> Viatrix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Akali?



Is this what Akali normally looks like?


----------



## Alienfish

just had to stray away from my old derg collection RED WC MALE YES AND TURTS


----------



## piske

@Moko duuude you have the best skins xD


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle: yes i got a few of the turt ones from a great friend on there and here c: thanks tho!

- - - Post Merge - - -







>>


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> pinelle: yes i got a few of the turt ones from a great friend on there and here c: thanks tho!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>



Wow your turt skins are amazing


----------



## Alienfish

muito obrigado  finally find two good turts for em too ^_^


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> Is this what Akali normally looks like?



yis yis.  i tried to send a picture of what she looked like with it on but it wouldn't let me


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> yis yis.  i tried to send a picture of what she looked like with it on but it wouldn't let me



Ahhh, I LOVE her regular look personally :>


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> Ahhh, I LOVE her regular look personally :>



awww thanks c:


----------



## Naiad

hating myself bc I keep buying dragons and I have no room
buy my dragons pls



Spoiler: 6-digits




















Spoiler: Gened Gen 1s




















Spoiler: Ungened Gen 1s


































and this stray permababy:


----------



## piske

Loving the colors on that permabby guardian! <3


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

help i just got more SDs because i couldn't resist









can i have some name suggestions that correspond to their colors?


----------



## piske

SD DERG BEST DERG 

Do you have a theme for your dragons? :>


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Uhh not really ;n; i just name them what seems fit but for the red/white i cant decide

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND WHAT DOES DERG MEAN KJBVIWBIREWBIWBR


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Uhh not really ;n; i just name them what seems fit but for the red/white i cant decide
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND WHAT DOES DERG MEAN KJBVIWBIREWBIWBR



Ah, ok xD

Derg = dragon! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its red eyes and red wings make me think Cerberus would be a good name!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

oooo i like that  and OH ok i feel stupid

and should i buy this and make her a bae


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oooo i like that  and OH ok i feel stupid
> 
> and should i buy this and make her a bae



Oh, don't feel dumb. I didn't know at first either!

The pic is so small, I can't see xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oooo i like that  and OH ok i feel stupid
> 
> and should i buy this and make her a bae



It might be easier for you to show us dragons by just clicking the "generate code" button on the dragon's profile and copy and pasting the bbc code. That way we get a link to the dragon's profile as well!


----------



## piske

I couldn't resist picking-up this lovely...she's a perfect Light bby! I now have 1700 treasure to my name ;A;


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Xanarcah said:


> It might be easier for you to show us dragons by just clicking the "generate code" button on the dragon's profile and copy and pasting the bbc code. That way we get a link to the dragon's profile as well!



well it was just the preview but ill check next time ;n; sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok she's still up for grabs  here she is:


----------



## BungoTheElf

roseflower said:


> Ah that?s great, welcome to FR, feel free to refer me, my username is Gardenie



lsfjlsfjls late reply you already know but I reffered you also ps your dragons are so beautiful T____T




ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yay new member! I have 2 level 25 dragons I can give you if you want c: (ones a mage the others an attacker)


I think I'll be fine but if you really wanna my un is framboise, thanks 




pinelle said:


> Yay! Add me as a friend if you'd like, I just joined during the January window :>



Added you! Your dragons are beautiful as well ;o;;; I love canopus and your tree


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> bish pls :'D



ahhh she's so beautiful!


----------



## roseflower

lynn105 said:


> lsfjlsfjls late reply you already know but I reffered you also ps your dragons are so beautiful T____T



Thank you Feel free to ask any questions you might have!


----------



## cinny

Anyone want these dragons? I bought these at an impulse when I first started playing FR.

I'm giving em for free, especially to new people who signed up this month!



Spoiler


















Also a Gen1!


----------



## JellyLu

Does anyone have tips for making your progens look nice? I don't like the colors or how most skins look on mine and I'm at a loss /:


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> Does anyone have tips for making your progens look nice? I don't like the colors or how most skins look on mine and I'm at a loss /:



Can you post them here? : D


----------



## rosabelle

JellyLu said:


> Does anyone have tips for making your progens look nice? I don't like the colors or how most skins look on mine and I'm at a loss /:



Can you link your progen here?  I'd love to try and scry her/him


----------



## JellyLu

Xanarcah said:


> Can you post them here? : D


LOL my bad, I should've done that to begin with ^^;Sorry
I love the progen I got to make and I was lucky to get a good tert color on her too ;u;
Here's my fella I'm having conflicts with though:




I mean his colors aren't THAT bad,they could've been better though imo ;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Can you link your progen here?  I'd love to try and scry her/him



Sorry I blanked and forgot the link ^^; I posted him though!


----------



## cheezyfries

JellyLu said:


> LOL my bad, I should've done that to begin with ^^;Sorry
> I love the progen I got to make and I was lucky to get a good tert color on her too ;u;
> Here's my fella I'm having conflicts with though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean his colors aren't THAT bad,they could've been better though imo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I blanked and forgot the link ^^; I posted him though!



i'm not sure if you'd like him, but maybe try iri/butterfly/stained? i think that it gives him a beautiful muted color, but idk if you'd want him to be bright or something like that ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> LOL my bad, I should've done that to begin with ^^;Sorry
> I love the progen I got to make and I was lucky to get a good tert color on her too ;u;
> Here's my fella I'm having conflicts with though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean his colors aren't THAT bad,they could've been better though imo ;;;



I... See what you mean. .-. 

Personally, I'd either scatter him or use one of the cheaper breed change scrolls to change to a beeed you like more and find a suitable skin for that breed. Male tundras don't have a lot of good skin options, that's for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Grief, trying to type on the phone in a moving car. So many typos


----------



## JellyLu

cheezyfries said:


> i'm not sure if you'd like him, but maybe try iri/butterfly/stained? i think that it gives him a beautiful muted color, but idk if you'd want him to be bright or something like that ^^



Ohhh that actually makes him look kinda nice o: Thanks for the recommendation!
If only I could muster the willpower to actually save up for the gene scrolls ^^; hehe



Xanarcah said:


> I... See what you mean. .-.
> 
> Personally, I'd either scatter him or use one of the cheaper breed change scrolls to change to a bed you like more and find a suitable skin in that breed. Male tundras don't have a lot of good skin options, that's for sure.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Grief, trying to type on the phone in a moving car. So many typos



Yeah, I bought a skin for him when I first started but then I realized I didn't like it as much as I thought ;;
I think I might have to go with the breed change, but the only ones I can afford (that I like) right now without spending ALL of my funds are Guardian and Mirror and mayyybe Spiral. Curse my tendency to buy rather than save >n<

I'd just thought I'd ask here because everyone here seems to have super appealing dragons, so thank you for your help ^.^

Too many decisions;;


----------



## rosabelle

JellyLu said:


> LOL my bad, I should've done that to begin with ^^;Sorry
> I love the progen I got to make and I was lucky to get a good tert color on her too ;u;
> Here's my fella I'm having conflicts with though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean his colors aren't THAT bad,they could've been better though imo ;;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I blanked and forgot the link ^^; I posted him though!



The tert isn't that bad with stained but I agree with what Xan said. 

edit: imo, he looks cool as poi/tox/stained


----------



## piske

lynn105 said:


> lsfjlsfjls late reply you already know but I reffered you also ps your dragons are so beautiful T____T
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be fine but if you really wanna my un is framboise, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added you! Your dragons are beautiful as well ;o;;; I love canopus and your tree



Ahhh, thank you!!! :3


----------



## JellyLu

rosabelle said:


> The tert isn't that bad with stained but I agree with what Xan said.
> 
> edit: imo, he looks cool as poi/tox/stained



Ooh poi/tox/stained isn't bad either though o:

Thanks for your help ^.^


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> Yeah, I bought a skin for him when I first started but then I realized I didn't like it as much as I thought ;;
> I think I might have to go with the breed change, but the only ones I can afford (that I like) right now without spending ALL of my funds are Guardian and Mirror and mayyybe Spiral. Curse my tendency to buy rather than save >n<
> 
> I'd just thought I'd ask here because everyone here seems to have super appealing dragons, so thank you for your help ^.^
> 
> Too many decisions;;




Guardians, Mirrors, and Spirals all have some pretty neat options, so maybe do some window shopping to compare them and see if there are any you particularly like? On the cheaper end of the spectrum, I particularly like Blue Mineral and Spiraling Supernova for Spirals, Octoflyer for Guardians, and Internal Energies and Cooling Embers for Mirrors. 


Basically it boils down to how you want to take care of the issue of having a dragon whose looks you're not too fond of. Putting genes on it is expensive and do you like the outcome enough to justify buying all the genes? Scattering is a big gamble since all 3 colors are re-rolled, but it can pay off big time if you get new colors you like, especially if you didn't like the first combo at all. Changing the breed/putting on a skin is sort of like a cheap bandaid fix, but it's relatively inexpensive and you can choose what the dragon ends up looking like. 

I ended up going the "put a skin on because genes are expensive and don't look as good as I want them to" route with both my progens. xD; Sometimes I feel like I should gene them up to do their status as progens justice, but well... I kind of got used to them looking like they do:











- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> The tert isn't that bad with stained but I agree with what Xan said.
> 
> edit: imo, he looks cool as poi/tox/stained



That combo looks a whole lot better than I imagined, especially before I scryed Stained on there. o: Stained to the rescue!


----------



## JellyLu

Xanarcah said:


> Guardians, Mirrors, and Spirals all have some pretty neat options, so maybe do some window shopping to compare them and see if there are any you particularly like? On the cheaper end of the spectrum, I particularly like Blue Mineral and Spiraling Supernova for Spirals, Octoflyer for Guardians, and Internal Energies and Cooling Embers for Mirrors.
> 
> 
> Basically it boils down to how you want to take care of the issue of having a dragon whose looks you're not too fond of. Putting genes on it is expensive and do you like the outcome enough to justify buying all the genes? Scattering is a big gamble since all 3 colors are re-rolled, but it can pay off big time if you get new colors you like, especially if you didn't like the first combo at all. Changing the breed/putting on a skin is sort of like a cheap bandaid fix, but it's relatively inexpensive and you can choose what the dragon ends up looking like.
> 
> I ended up going the "put a skin on because genes are expensive and don't look as good as I want them to" route with both my progens. xD; Sometimes I feel like I should gene them up to do their status as progens justice, but well... I kind of got used to them looking like they do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That combo looks a whole lot better than I imagined, especially before I scryed Stained on there. o: Stained to the rescue!



I'm definitely not rich enough to get super good gene scrolls ;; but after seeing your progens and reading your explanations I have a new hope for the change and skin method ;u; I think I'll play around with that and see what happens  Ty again


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> I'm definitely not rich enough to get super good gene scrolls ;; but after seeing your progens and reading your explanations I have a new hope for the change and skin method ;u; I think I'll play around with that and see what happens  Ty again



You're not now, but maybe down the line you'll be considerably more well off and gene projects will seem a lot more fun. : D I was an incredible penny pincher when I first started playing and thought spending that much money on genes was absurd. Now I've got around a dozen projects waiting for me. .-. 

The fun thing about sticking a skin and some apparel on a dragon and calling it good is that you can always undo it with minimal cost/effort. If you decide you don't like the skin or want to scatter/gene up the dragon after all, you can just sell the skin or shove it back in your vault. 


Good luck finding one that you like!


----------



## brutalitea

@KaydeeKrunk: Would you be willing to sell your triple sky imp male (#20657340) for treasure?

@Naiad/Poi: just out of curiosity, how much for the guardian baby and the Stonewash/Maize/Sky Gen 1?

I perma-baby-ed one of my Coatls today! I hope you don't mind, Kaydee, hahaha.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> @KaydeeKrunk: Would you be willing to sell your triple sky imp male (#20657340) for treasure?
> 
> @Naiad/Poi: just out of curiosity, how much for the guardian baby and the Stonewash/Maize/Sky Gen 1?
> 
> I perma-baby-ed one of my Coatls today! I hope you don't mind, Kaydee, hahaha.



Not at all! I've got a perma-baby of my own, and yours is very cute(especially her description). =] Also sure, if you'd like to buy it for treasure I'd take a 600/1 treasure/g ratio for him if you'd like. =]


----------



## Naiad

Tae said:


> @KaydeeKrunk: Would you be willing to sell your triple sky imp male (#20657340) for treasure?
> 
> @Naiad/Poi: just out of curiosity, how much for the guardian baby and the Stonewash/Maize/Sky Gen 1?
> 
> I perma-baby-ed one of my Coatls today! I hope you don't mind, Kaydee, hahaha.



100k! I really need him gone haha


----------



## Alienfish

psht those 6 digits i need to save -hides in corner-

- - - Post Merge - - -






hatched this bab today.. so pretty


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

sorry couldn't resist




she was still there after i checked 4 times so i too her home uvu


----------



## Alienfish

^yessss nice derg! grats


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> psht those 6 digits i need to save -hides in corner-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatched this bab today.. so pretty





Zodiac Crossing said:


> sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was still there after i checked 4 times so i too her home uvu



Pretty dergs congrats ^^

My newest imp girl grew up and can now wear her accent


----------



## Alienfish

THAT ICE HEART SJKHBS DF gimme xD

thanks  might keep and get a tert to it.. maybe okapi or glimmer..


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

FancyThat said:


> Pretty dergs congrats ^^
> 
> My newest imp girl grew up and can now wear her accent



thank you uvu and 
SCREECH SO PRETTY


----------



## piske

@FancyThat ARGHHH that skin is beautiful!!!!!!


Also, feeling pretty lucky - unhatched this little guy and I think he will breed perfectly with my tree gal to make more tree babs!!!!!!! although there is a probability of getting gross yellow wings too but meh


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> @FancyThat ARGHHH that skin is beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also, feeling pretty lucky - unhatched this little guy and I think he will breed perfectly with my tree gal to make more tree babs!!!!!!! although there is a probability of getting gross yellow wings too but meh



Holy--- thats a great hatch! :O


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> @FancyThat ARGHHH that skin is beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also, feeling pretty lucky - unhatched this little guy and I think he will breed perfectly with my tree gal to make more tree babs!!!!!!! although there is a probability of getting gross yellow wings too but meh



omo shes so pretty  she remind me of a desert-like Sand queen from Wings of Fire


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> @FancyThat ARGHHH that skin is beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also, feeling pretty lucky - unhatched this little guy and I think he will breed perfectly with my tree gal to make more tree babs!!!!!!! although there is a probability of getting gross yellow wings too but meh



Even better than a tree dragon, she'd make a great dessert dragon. o:


----------



## piske

@rosabelle 
Thank you!!! I know, I was nervous since the last two dergs I unhatched were TERRIBLE colors... ;v;

@Zodiac Crossing
What's Wings of Fire? :O

@Xanarcah 
Oh my, there are so many themes of dragons that I don't know about! xD Do you have an example you could show me? :3


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> @rosabelle
> Thank you!!! I know, I was nervous since the last two dergs I unhatched were TERRIBLE colors... ;v;
> 
> @Zodiac Crossing
> What's Wings of Fire? :O
> 
> @Xanarcah
> Oh my, there are so many themes of dragons that I don't know about! xD Do you have an example you could show me? :3



Yeah, Rosabelle's whole lair. XD it's so beautiful and sweet. Her lair is goals.

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=149662


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, Rosabelle's whole lair. XD it's so beautiful and sweet. Her lair is goals.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=149662



OHHH YEAH duh xD hmm...he would be perfect for that...!!!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> @rosabelle
> Thank you!!! I know, I was nervous since the last two dergs I unhatched were TERRIBLE colors... ;v;
> 
> @Zodiac Crossing
> What's Wings of Fire? :O
> 
> @Xanarcah
> Oh my, there are so many themes of dragons that I don't know about! xD Do you have an example you could show me? :3



GASP you don't know what WoF is?  Well its a series about these dragon tribes that go war. The tribes are Mudwings, Sandwings, Rainwings, Skywings, Icewings, Seawings, and Nightwings.  Its a little on the "lower level" of reading but its a fantastic story.
This is what a sandwing generally looks like


----------



## Cadbberry

I am really tempted to keep him now that he is grown up, should I?


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> I am really tempted to keep him now that he is grown up, should I?



oooo she's pretty! I like the colors

Here's my impulse buy!






cherub/butterfly/glimmer is on my wishlist but I've talked myself out of it for now bc I want to expand a lil more..I can't justify spending so much! But this guy is pretty close cherub/butterfly/underbelly...and I also really wanted a tundra with the cherub gene! I just love this colors...I couldn't help myself!



Spoiler: edit: nvrmind...I also got this guy!







Not ideal, but I think he's pretty cute, actually. And only 35kT!


----------



## zeoli

I'm crying over how pretty these two will look as adults..


----------



## piske

@Zodiac Crossing ahhh, he DOES look like that!!! I'll have to check it out :>



inkling said:


> oooo she's pretty! I like the colors
> 
> Here's my impulse buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherub/butterfly/glimmer is on my wishlist but I've talked myself out of it for now bc I want to expand a lil more..I can't justify spending so much! But this guy is pretty close cherub/butterfly/underbelly...and I also really wanted a tundra with the cherub gene! I just love this colors...I couldn't help myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: edit: nvrmind...I also got this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ideal, but I think he's pretty cute, actually. And only 35kT!



I am loving that Tundra!!! I kind of wish I would have kept my progen a tundra...kind of ;A;


----------



## cheezyfries

RIP me trying to make money this week lol zhampy is doing adoptables for fodder and they have amazing art and it's only like 2 level 5s for one adoptable *dies* here's the shop if anyone's interested! [x]


----------



## JellyLu

I bought this girl last night (as an impulse grab) ^-^






She's being held in my friend's lair though because I have no more room ^^;;


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Why do people name really pretty dragons after Backyardigan characters.  I swear i'm tempted to buy a dragon named Uniqua


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Why do people name really pretty dragons after Backyardigan characters.  I swear i'm tempted to buy a dragon named Uniqua



You can always buy a scroll of renaming!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> You can always buy a scroll of renaming!



im so poor on their lmao i have 8000kt


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> im so poor on their lmao i have 8000kt



psst psst check your inbox on FR :>


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> psst psst check your inbox on FR :>



sbibvis uysbgibierr thank you so much!! _but you really didn't need to do that cx_


----------



## piske

Also, can I say, I was letting someone keep their fodder in my lair for a minute, and it feels so great to have just my dergs there now xD


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> @rosabelle
> Thank you!!! I know, I was nervous since the last two dergs I unhatched were TERRIBLE colors... ;v;
> 
> @Zodiac Crossing
> What's Wings of Fire? :O
> 
> @Xanarcah
> Oh my, there are so many themes of dragons that I don't know about! xD Do you have an example you could show me? :3


You had really great luck this time  for me, he reminded me of those light-themed dragons I used to want before! They were iri/shim/gembond imps with that color ;u;



Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, Rosabelle's whole lair. XD it's so beautiful and sweet. Her lair is goals.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=149662



Ahaha aww, thanks Xan


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> You had really great luck this time  for me, he reminded me of those light-themed dragons I used to want before! They were iri/shim/gembond imps with that color ;u;



Ahhh, yeah, it's not really "unique" but I wanted an imperial to be my "North Star" and I thought she fit my Flight well :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Dom battle. Easy way to make money. 

Level your dragons to level 7 and send to either Light or Plague. They'll buy for 18.5kt.

Exalt yourself and you get 11k.

You can easily make 1 mill if send a few dragons a day this week.


----------



## brutalitea

Naiad said:


> 100k! I really need him gone haha



For the guardian baby or the Gen 1?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hey Tae just wanted to let you know I am holding on to that triple sky piepaint if you still want him. I took him off the AH. =]


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hey Tae just wanted to let you know I am holding on to that triple sky piepaint if you still want him. I took him off the AH. =]



Yeah, I still want him... Just waiting for some things on the AH to sell so I have the treasure to buy him lol sorry x_x


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Yeah, I still want him... Just waiting for some things on the AH to sell so I have the treasure to buy him lol sorry x_x



It's all good! I just wanted to make sure. =D


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale!


----------



## inkling

new cuties!




xxy





xxx


----------



## Cadbberry

Oh and a few more!


----------



## cheezyfries

selling adult fodder @ 13k each, the current price floor (lots of adult) is at 14k. send a CR to my lair if you'd like one, scyfax onward! if they're leveled, please don't send a CR for them ^^ thanks! [x]


----------



## Cadbberry

Someone wants to buy this G1 http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=19632313 how much do you think she is worth?


----------



## FancyThat

JellyLu said:


> I bought this girl last night (as an impulse grab) ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's being held in my friend's lair though because I have no more room ^^;;



This is so beautiful :3


----------



## Alienfish

that butterfly fae *w*

- - - Post Merge - - -







ahhuhuhu just grabbed this oldie for like 250g mango


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> Someone wants to buy this G1 http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=19632313 how much do you think she is worth?



She has nice colors. Sorry I don't know the price of G1s really.


----------



## Alienfish

Is it me or is it way cheaper with 6digits nowadays or cause I find like 100k/250g ones p easily.. (yes some has long asf offspring lists but still..)

- - - Post Merge - - -

meu deus.. i found a dragon named salazar wtf...


----------



## Xanarcah

*DOM ALERT*


There is a big battle going on between *Plague* and *Light* this week. Adult prices are already 15k in the AH and hatchlings are almost 7k right now. If you have dragons you're selling, _it's a good idea to name them yourself_. Once a dragon is out of your lair, you have no say in what happens to it, and we're exalting everything we can get our hands on at an alarming pace. If you're selling dragons you don't want to see exalted right away, I suggest either raising their prices, preferrably over 20 or 25k, or taking them out of the AH entirely until the end of the week (through rollover on Saturday night). 


*Want to make some money?*

If you're not in Plague or Light and want to train some dragons, you can sell them for a lot of money here:

Plague Buy + Other Plague Buy
Light Buy

*Do you like raffles?*

If raffles are you thing, then these are for you! We're both offering a Light Sprite as our top prize, as well as a TON of other drool-worthy prizes!

Light Raffle
Plague Raffle


----------



## Alienfish

Ayyyy plague dom nice quiche


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Ayyyy plague dom nice quiche



YES HELP US BRING GLORY TO PLAGUEMOMMA


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> YES HELP US BRING GLORY TO PLAGUEMOMMA



YES I SHALL WASTE ALL THE QUICHE


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> YES I SHALL WASTE ALL THE QUICHE



Psh, what waste? The MP and lair discounts are pretty good for making back money.


----------



## Alienfish

xD lol kinda poor atm, it was a joke. but yeah im p much buying shizz fodder and exalting now lol


----------



## JellyLu

FancyThat said:


> This is so beautiful :3



Thanks ^-^ She's definitely one of my prized grabs so far~


----------



## inkling

yes I will be sending some leveled dragons to the plague raffle this week!


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> yes I will be sending some leveled dragons to the plague raffle this week!



Thanks for your support!

i love you


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> *DOM ALERT*
> 
> 
> There is a big battle going on between *Plague* and *Light* this week. Adult prices are already 15k in the AH and hatchlings are almost 7k right now. If you have dragons you're selling, _it's a good idea to name them yourself_. Once a dragon is out of your lair, you have no say in what happens to it, and we're exalting everything we can get our hands on at an alarming pace. If you're selling dragons you don't want to see exalted right away, I suggest either raising their prices, preferrably over 20 or 25k, or taking them out of the AH entirely until the end of the week (through rollover on Saturday night).
> 
> 
> *Want to make some money?*
> 
> If you're not in Plague or Light and want to train some dragons, you can sell them for a lot of money here:
> 
> Plague Buy + Other Plague Buy
> Light Buy
> 
> *Do you like raffles?*
> 
> If raffles are you thing, then these are for you! We're both offering a Light Sprite as our top prize, as well as a TON of other drool-worthy prizes!
> 
> Light Raffle
> Plague Raffle



go plague!! also if you want art/adoptables, light is doing foddart and plague is doing adomtables (i think that's what they're called)! it's a great way to give support to a flight and get some art in return ^^


----------



## rosabelle

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Come and support Light! ;u;​


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i never see arcane win anything like this cx


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Come and support Light! ;u;​



I helped with nest rental ;u;


----------



## roseflower

Good luck for the Dom battle Plague and Light


----------



## rosabelle

oh, oh, does anybody want to buy these two? They're pastel nocs but sadly they can't breed together (they're a little closely related hehe). Asking 50 gems or 30k treasure.  I really need space for fodder so if anybody wants them I'll keep them for a day and then send them off to the glitter canon~


----------



## piske

My other imp is an adult now, so I bought him an accent :3


----------



## brutalitea

@KaydeeKrunk: You can put the triple sky imp back on the AH if you want... I wanna think about whether or not I really want to buy him. And if someone buys him while I'm still thinking about it, it's not a big deal, haha.


----------



## JellyLu

I again had no self-control with my treasure and bought this boy (who is also sitting in my friend's lair) <3






I couldn't help myself;;; The owner of his parents has a lovely hatchery and I couldn't resist the dergs any longer ^^'


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> @KaydeeKrunk: You can put the triple sky imp back on the AH if you want... I wanna think about whether or not I really want to buy him. And if someone buys him while I'm still thinking about it, it's not a big deal, haha.



Alright, I'll stick him back up. If he does sell and you want a sky baby in the future I am going to keep breeding my pairing so just let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

GO GO GO PLEG.

i'll try sending some moar dergs to momma :'D


----------



## Alienfish

THAT BEAUTY hnnng i know it's not old but.. but but red wcs ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

gunna gene those secondary into eye spots i think though x3


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN MY FODDER 












I CAN'T EVEN

WHAT DO WHAT DO WHAT DO


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Alienfish

WHAT THE HECK YOU ARE SO LUCKYYYYYYY

congrats though those look so smashing..

- - - Post Merge - - -

that wildclaw im rob it from you  srsly if i had the dough id buy it ...


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> WHAT THE HECK YOU ARE SO LUCKYYYYYYY
> 
> congrats though those look so smashing..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> that wildclaw im rob it from you  srsly if i had the dough id buy it ...



THANK YOUUUUUUU

BLESS PLAGUE, BLESS THIS BATTLE

I AM SO POOR BECAUSE EXPENSIVE DOM BUT I DON'T EVEN CAAAAAARE


----------



## Alienfish

im poorer 

yess ahhhh that beauty wc and i kinda like the imp too c:

yes pleg dom ftw!


----------



## piske

@Xan, I love that WC! :O I've been toying with getting one, maybe I should xD

Also, is it bad if you're not really into dom? ;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> @Xan, I love that WC! :O I've been toying with getting one, maybe I should xD
> 
> Also, is it bad if you're not really into dom? ;v;



_You should get a Wildclaw_

And it's not a bad thing at all! Tons of people aren't interested in Dom in the least.  But it is an excellent way to make a lot of very easy money, so I keep hyping it here.


----------



## Alienfish

i like it because it gives me reasons to breed and exalt ducks lol xD

and yeah you can find rly cool dergs for cheap!


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN MY FODDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T EVEN
> 
> WHAT DO WHAT DO WHAT DO
> 
> 
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



oh my gosh! how'd you get them, is it because of how high fodder price is getting? congrats, they look awesome!! are you planning on geneing the wildclaw/regeneing the imp? also they have no unnamed offspring  and if you want, i can lend you some meat!


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN MY FODDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T EVEN
> 
> WHAT DO WHAT DO WHAT DO
> 
> 
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Ok wow lmao I'm adding you as a friend on FR, see if your luck will rub off on me.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> _You should get a Wildclaw_
> 
> And it's not a bad thing at all! Tons of people aren't interested in Dom in the least.  But it is an excellent way to make a lot of very easy money, so I keep hyping it here.



I'm not really sure what color combo I'd want in a wildclaw and I may or may not be obsessed with having Gen 1s and the WC breed change scrolls are hella expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, anyone wanna give me apparel/skin/accent suggestions for my dergs? :3

*My lair*


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> oh my gosh! how'd you get them, is it because of how high fodder price is getting? congrats, they look awesome!! are you planning on geneing the wildclaw/regeneing the imp? also they have no unnamed offspring  and if you want, i can lend you some meat!



I was sniping in the 13-15k range earlier and got around a page full, and when I went to my lair to check what I'd gotten/name the unnameds, THERE THEY WERE. 

At first I was like "Ugh, starving dragons" BUT THEN I SAW THEIR IDS. 

They're both getting new genes, but I'm not sure what at the moment. o: The WC totally needs a Raven Sylvan Dress. Because it will go amazingly and also make him less pink. 

Thanks for the food offer, but I should be okay on food for a bit with how much I'm in the Coli this week. Just haven't gotten around to feeding them yet because there's one actual fodder that is starving and I'm debating on throwing back in the AH or just feeding.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Ok wow lmao I'm adding you as a friend on FR, see if your luck will rub off on me.



Friend away. : D I hope you get something good, whatever it may be!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> I'm not really sure what color combo I'd want in a wildclaw and I may or may not be obsessed with having Gen 1s and the WC breed change scrolls are hella expensive
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, anyone wanna give me apparel/skin/accent suggestions for my dergs? :3
> 
> *My lair*



You could buy a G1 that's already a WC? It would be a lot cheaper than buying a scroll and making one yourself. Also, the WC scrolls cycle in and out. They've been cycled out since July or so of last year, so they're due back in the Marketplace probably soon-ish? They're 2000g in the MP, unlimited stock, so you may want to start saving up if you think you'd like to buy one or more when they cycle back in. 

Even if you don't plan on using it, buying one or a couple is a great idea for investment/reselling reasons~



Also, Meissa might look nice in Gossamer Silks and/or Silver Sylvan apparel.


----------



## Cadbberry

Is there anyway to only see adult dragons in the AH?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Is there anyway to only see adult dragons in the AH?



Unfortunately no. The best method is currently to search a bunch of different prices with the AH set to sort lowest price first and see if any adults pop up. Since the AH sorts by age within that price point, any adults will come up at the top of the list. 




*General Dom Announcement*

*Right now the Adult Floor Price is 20k*. This means that the cheapest adults in any significant number are priced at 20k. It is probable that it will rise even higher this week because it's only Tuesday and Dom ends on Saturday night. If you have dragons for sale that you don't want exalted immediately, either take them out of the AH or raise their prices significantly. 

On the other hand: if you want to make some quick cash and have adults you don't care about, toss 'em in the AH for under the floor price and they'll vanish! Or put a couple of levels on them and sell to Plague or Light for even more money.


----------



## Alienfish

hm thinking of maybe selling off a few 6digits and start saving for even older.. idek they just seem to be rly cheap with 6's nowadays huh..


----------



## Cheremtasy

New hatchlings for sale if anyone is interested:


----------



## Alienfish

the 2nd one is so cute -w- if i weren't saving up my dough i'd buy at once haha


----------



## piske

Ah, those babs are so chubby and adorable!!! :>


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396

if anyone's interested in 6digits.. anyone _after_ Flora is up for grabs <: taking treas or gems ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

Moko said:


> the 2nd one is so cute -w- if i weren't saving up my dough i'd buy at once haha



Haha I like them too though I need lair space ands monies xD


----------



## Alienfish

ya i need monies too huhuh

yes that was some shameless ads but yeah u shud ttly buy especially if someone's plague haha


----------



## Alienfish

hHHH i just found out one of my dergs has 27th december as their birthday hhHH yeS


----------



## Cadbberry

I keep finding dragons I want to keep but I need to sell them ;3;


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396
> 
> if anyone's interested in 6digits.. anyone _after_ Flora is up for grabs <: taking treas or gems ^^



I?d love the Tundra but I?m saving up for lair expansions ;v; (So that I can afford a few expansions when Wind flight has the Dom discount)


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey guys I'm doing two of these chibi dragon drawings, if you're interested feel free to comment. 
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1747961


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> I?d love the Tundra but I?m saving up for lair expansions ;v; (So that I can afford a few expansions when Wind flight has the Dom discount)



ayy is alright man  but yeah if anyone wants my oldies just hmu ^^


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> ayy is alright man  but yeah if anyone wants my oldies just hmu ^^



Yeah I`m sure you`ll find a buyer, good luck! 
It?s so hard to save up haha ^^ Last week I bought a Smoke gene scroll which was really necessary in my opinion, I ordered it from a Dom discount shop so I at least saved about 30k c;


----------



## Alienfish

yeaa already sold one actually haha but it's kinda gened and had a nice name and all that jazz.

oh yea dom discounts are the best imo!


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> Hey guys I'm doing two of these chibi dragon drawings, if you're interested feel free to comment.
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1747961



Ahhh, they are so cute!!! But I have 0 treasure ;A;


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> Ahhh, they are so cute!!! But I have 0 treasure ;A;



Aww thanks, and haha same oh man I'm always really poor and/or broke. :')


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i hatched these dergs today ;u; i love the sd but not really feelin the pc  :c


----------



## Cadbberry

I found another one I want to keep, what do you all think?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> I found another one I want to keep, what do you all think?



SEAHAWKS DRAGON


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I found another one I want to keep, what do you all think?



ayy nice use of circuit finally not a tron dergs x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

//buy my dergs plague people 

Lol I keep finding nice named fodder dergs in the AH must resists not buying cause their genes and colors are wtf lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -






sorry not sorry  found a crapton in my hoard of apparel and that skin was free finally so.. yes!


----------



## piske

Ahhh, she looks amazing!!! :>


----------



## Alienfish

muito obrigada c:






picked this red derg up while browsing for fodder.. might actually keep


----------



## piske

That guardian does look pretty bada*** in red!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i think it's a genone too cause it doesn't have any parents.. cool 

and unbred..woop.

yeah think it was only like.. 25-30k maybe looking at my treas lol 


and thanks gotta love red dergs 

--
here's my dec 27th birthday derg too 




sorrynotsorry named him after luis cilia


----------



## piske

All right, caved and bought my first WC :> she's not Gen 1 but I love her colors. I'll be removing the ripple though ;u;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Looking to sell these dergs, I don't want them to be exalted, I want them to go to GOOD homes. I'm tired of using the auction house to sell my good dergs when they're gonna be exalted...

1. 



Spoiler:  



Veles; selling him for 10k; 11k if you want his peacekeeping outfit







2. 



Spoiler:  



Pascal; selling him for 10k; 14k if you want his entire Steampunk attire; he's missing the bauble since I can't afford a new slot
He's also a level 6 derg x3


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> All right, caved and bought my first WC :> she's not Gen 1 but I love her colors. I'll be removing the ripple though ;u;



wc's are the **** bruh.  congrats! personally i love ripple but ya xD


----------



## Alienfish

omg i need to stop browsing the ah smh i keep finding like 5digit ancient dergs mango >>


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> omg i need to stop browsing the ah smh i keep finding like 5digit ancient dergs mango >>



whats the price range for those?


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> whats the price range for those?



depends on how much they are gened, offspring and such but idk 4500+ gems i guess :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> depends on how much they are gened, offspring and such but idk 4500+ gems i guess :/



AH prices for old dragons are almost always ABs. Auctions tend to run far less for normal 5 digits.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> AH prices for old dragons are almost always ABs. Auctions tend to run far less for normal 5 digits.



yea i noticed well if i had the gems i'd buy though ha.. but yeah gonna try selling my 6's and then maybe save up for a 5 one


----------



## Alienfish

ma lil hippie commie bud <3


----------



## Irarina

Guysssss I got my second Molten Wartoad!!!


----------



## Alienfish

omg you are so lucky haven't gotten a single boss drop in half a year lol.


----------



## Irarina

Moko said:


> omg you are so lucky haven't gotten a single boss drop in half a year lol.



Thank you c: Of course he will be off to AH soon


----------



## Alienfish

yaa grats man ^_^ understandable


----------



## Cadbberry

Got a new dragon XXX Carabian Crystal facet glimmer 



What do you guys think, keep for sell?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> Got a new dragon XXX Carabian Crystal facet glimmer
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think, keep for sell?




I think she's lovely, I would keep her if you have a use for her. Why do you keep getting dragons you want to keep and end up selling like immediately though?


----------



## Alienfish

i dont blame you cad, i got tons of dergs at first but i ended up exalted like all of em lol. as long as you dont take it from a free forum giveaway do what you want man

i'd personally sell or exalt though idk


----------



## piichinu

anyone have any adult dragons for sale that i can exalt


----------



## Alienfish

as long as you're not light i have a ****ton of 6digits for sale


----------



## piichinu

Moko said:


> as long as you're not light i have a ****ton of 6digits for sale



i'm in wind. i'm looking for cheap ones that i can profit off of when i exalt them in a few weeks tho


----------



## Alienfish

lol they are too expensive for that i think haha


----------



## piichinu

ya. so anyway, just putting it out there for everyone on this thread:
a wind person looking to buy cheap adult dragons that u're ok with being exalted, ty


----------



## Alienfish

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396

erryone with a money bag is for sale, or everyone after flora c:


----------



## inkling

ah ya i was just curious bc id like to go through the ah and see whats out there...not planning on collecting old dergs anytime soon though!


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> ah ya i was just curious bc id like to go through the ah and see whats out there...not planning on collecting old dergs anytime soon though!



yeah as xan said auctions are usually cheaper but yeah some are pricy asf


----------



## inkling

Botari1999 said:


> I think she's lovely, I would keep her if you have a use for her. Why do you keep getting dragons you want to keep and end up selling like immediately though?



seem peeps like to make monies buy sniping pretty dergs at a low price and reselling for higher from what i understand

@moko ya that makes sense

- - - Post Merge - - -



marusu said:


> ya. so anyway, just putting it out there for everyone on this thread:
> a wind person looking to buy cheap adult dragons that u're ok with being exalted, ty



lol not a good week


----------



## Alienfish

yea ofc people sit and snipe so it's p much right time for when you find em


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> seem peeps like to make monies buy sniping pretty dergs at a low price and reselling for higher from what i understand


*raised hand* 
Meeeeee

It can be really great money. Especially if you buy at fodder price, there's no way to lose money. If they sell, great! If not, exalt for a profit anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



marusu said:


> i'm in wind. i'm looking for cheap ones that i can profit off of when i exalt them in a few weeks tho



Is wind pushing soon? This might be a bad week to try to buy fodder.


----------



## piichinu

inkling said:


> lol not a good week


i'm aware i'm just going to be busy soon i'm trying to get a headstart :')



Xanarcah said:


> Is wind pushing soon? This might be a bad week to try to buy fodder.


not that i know of, im just saving up for something before a certain deadline


----------



## Alienfish

mm mgotta love pricing all my dergs again limao


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> *raised hand*
> Meeeeee
> 
> It can be really great money. Especially if you buy at fodder price, there's no way to lose money. If they sell, great! If not, exalt for a profit anyway.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is wind pushing soon? This might be a bad week to try to buy fodder.



Wind is going to do a profit push the very next week, it?s called "Love at first Kite" 

- - - Post Merge - - -



marusu said:


> i'm aware i'm just going to be busy soon i'm trying to get a headstart :')
> 
> 
> not that i know of, im just saving up for something before a certain deadline



Do you not keep an eye on the Wind forum, next week we?ll do a profit push^^


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> wc's are the **** bruh.  congrats! personally i love ripple but ya xD



Ah haha, sorry! Didn't mean to offend ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

no you are free to remove it lol i personally just like it


----------



## rosabelle

roseflower said:


> Wind is going to do a profit push the very next week, it?s called "Love at first Kite"



Okay that is an absolutely cute name for your profit push. A+++


----------



## roseflower

rosabelle said:


> Okay that is an absolutely cute name for your profit push. A+++



Yup it is, of course it is because of Valentine?s Day^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

inkling said:


> seem peeps like to make monies buy sniping pretty dergs at a low price and reselling for higher from what i understand
> 
> @moko ya that makes sense
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lol not a good week


Oh yeah I know that, I meant like I'm confused as to why you would buy a dragon you have a doubt about keeping in the first place even if you like it?


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Wind is going to do a profit push the very next week, it?s called "Love at first Kite"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not keep an eye on the Wind forum, next week we?ll do a profit push^^



Oh, nice! That's really cute! I think wind did something similar last year too, the theme sounds familiar.


----------



## inkling

Botari1999 said:


> Oh yeah I know that, I meant like I'm confused as to why you would buy a dragon you have a doubt about keeping in the first place even if you like it?



oh i see


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> I think she's lovely, I would keep her if you have a use for her. Why do you keep getting dragons you want to keep and end up selling like immediately though?



I was getting cheap dragons to sell for higher during this Plauge vs light battle but eveything I buy I fall in love with so I am trying to just stop it XD


----------



## piske

pinelle said:


> All right, caved and bought my first WC :> she's not Gen 1 but I love her colors. I'll be removing the ripple though ;u;



I got this little guy to be her mate :> I don't like the crystal but they make some pretty color combos! :3


----------



## piichinu

roseflower said:


> Do you not keep an eye on the Wind forum, next week we?ll do a profit push^^



no i've never even posted once in there


----------



## JellyLu

I need apparel or accent suggestions for this girl here if anyone would like to give an input ^^;






She's a wind subspecies so I'm trying to find something kinda "windy" hehe

I only joined in November so I'm not familiar with _all _the apparel. The only thing I've seen that I'm debating right now are some celadon wing silks ;;;; I dunno though


----------



## brutalitea

Light's on top again. *throws glitter*


----------



## piske

YAY finally able to breed one of my progen's offspring! This will be my first non-progen nest :3 2 eggs praying for good colors ;v;


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey does anyone know what a good coli build would be for a plague dragon?


----------



## cheezyfries

Botari1999 said:


> Hey does anyone know what a good coli build would be for a plague dragon?



i don't think it really matters unless you're in the mire, where you'll have to watch out for the mis****ch shellions there. i grinded in the mire w a plague dragon once and it worked out pretty well! i just avoided the elements that were dangerous to mine but plague also resists plague and another element which is great. idk how plague works in the kelp beds, but you should be fine there with a plague dragon.


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Hey does anyone know what a good coli build would be for a plague dragon?



In general, a glass cannon build is amazing on pretty much anything. Plague dragons are/were at one time pretty heavily recommended for the Kelp Beds build because of how many elements they're resistant to there. Only the Mantarune poses any sort of problem in the Kelp Beds, but they're easily overcome with Shield. 

My favorite build:
126Str/59Qck



The only venue I'd recommend not using a Plague dragon in is the Mire, because of element reasons. And maybe the Golem Workshop.


----------



## roseflower

JellyLu said:


> I need apparel or accent suggestions for this girl here if anyone would like to give an input ^^;
> 
> She's a wind subspecies so I'm trying to find something kinda "windy" hehe
> 
> I only joined in November so I'm not familiar with _all _the apparel. The only thing I've seen that I'm debating right now are some celadon wing silks ;;;; I dunno though



Yeah silks are grea, especially wing silks, and sylvan apparel is nice and windy looking, a flowerfall and the Spring's Breath can also help, this is my windy Coatl ^^


----------



## inkling

I just sniped my first sylvan apparel in the MP! This is the first time ive seen any at all...and I tried to buy another and ended buying something i didn't want or need lol.

Its the grove sylvan dress!


----------



## Alienfish

congrats  those apparel are awesome

omg go go pleg we cant lose this!


----------



## Alienfish

sorry not sorry red dergs ftw!






that description does also bluegreen dergs looks so cool when u can gene em up


----------



## piske

New familiars!!! The Brightwing Dwarf Hainu reminds me of my corgi xD

New Cuties


----------



## Alienfish

i need dat dunewing manticore hhh


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> i need dat dunewing manticore hhh



I'm assuming initially they'll all be swiped but after a while they'll be easier to get...?


----------



## Alienfish

ya i guess c: haha it's look like a scruffy something so i need it <3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ya i guess c: haha it's look like a scruffy something so i need it <3



Haha I need that Hainu and I like the Perytons but I don't wanna sit there watching the MP xD


----------



## Alienfish

fair beans ha 

yes finally stoned that fae. jesus eliminates >>


----------



## JellyLu

roseflower said:


> Yeah silks are grea, especially wing silks, and sylvan apparel is nice and windy looking, a flowerfall and the Spring's Breath can also help, this is my windy Coatl ^^



Ooh very nice ty! Your coatl is stunning ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

GOGOOGOOO PLEG FLIP THE TABLES

brb buying all the fodder...


----------



## piichinu

buying treasure and gems for tbt 
2 lazy to check tbt marketplace

pm me pls

edit: not interested in small amounts like 100k


----------



## Alienfish

//wish i had like k's of gems right now uwu'


----------



## rosabelle

Someone flooded me with hatchlings last night on the Light raffle thread. Each time I accepted their CR there were like 3 more sent in, I thought it would never end. LOL






I ended up with 70+ notifications in under 1 hour. ;u; Glittermom must have been surprised with all the hatchlings I exalted to her


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> //wish i had like k's of gems right now uwu'



Don't we all though? xD

I wonder when my vault will recover from this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Someone flooded me with hatchlings last night on the Light raffle thread. Each time I accepted their CR there were like 3 more sent in, I thought it would never end. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 70+ notifications in under 1 hour. ;u; Glittermom must have been surprised with all the hatchlings I exalted to her



Impressive. o: Congrats on surviving!


----------



## Shirohibiki

WAIT IS THE DOM STILL GOIGN I THOUGHT I MISSED IT

OH MY GOD I HAVE NO FODDER AND I CANT BREED ANY ITLL BE TOO LATE

why must i do this to Myself,,,,,,,,,,,, (quietly goes through lair to see if i can purge anything)

go plague!!! qvq and gz on those amazing dragons, xan!!!


----------



## Naiad

_today we go to war_
I wonder how high fodder will be in the last hour tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really want to re-home this eyeburner pair but I don't want to break them up... =[ If anybody wants them they're free to a good home, I'll probably try to sell them together on FR.


----------



## Alienfish

gogogoogogo pleggggg 

also i bet fodder shizz gonna be.. nice lol.






shame on the breed list tbh.. but man these colors and the age yes pls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> gogogoogogo pleggggg
> 
> also i bet fodder shizz gonna be.. nice lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame on the breed list tbh.. but man these colors and the age yes pls



Looks like ketchup and mustard! Haha!


----------



## Alienfish

lel obrigada  

i have a thing for crimson and crimson/yellow-ish colors dergs


----------



## Alienfish

also lol i just casually browsed the AH for fun. lol people driving up the hatchling prices


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Anyone interested?  Ill sell them for 10k c: not the biggest fan of PC and i really need the kt and lair space ;n;


----------



## Alienfish

gls i'd buy but it'd go to momma so 

pleg better win tonight i need le dom dis man


----------



## piske

I am so excited - my progens will have 8 grandhatchlings soon! :3 And my potential dessert bby is big now!


----------



## Alienfish

ahh congrats 

found some red guardian gen ones now so ya all good


----------



## piske

Also, why are the cooldowns so long?! RIP my lair~


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

but can someone explain to me dominance?  i never quite understood?  And why is everyone just buying random dergs and giving them to other people and rapid amounts


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ahh congrats
> 
> found some red guardian gen ones now so ya all good



Heh, thanks! xD


----------



## Alienfish

Zodiac Crossing said:


> but can someone explain to me dominance?  i never quite understood?  And why is everyone just buying random dergs and giving them to other people and rapid amounts



It's battle for a week-long bonus in shapes of discounts in the marketplace, getting more treas each day, lair expansions and gathering turns. Light and Plague are usually those with the most quiche so those battles are always heated  Sometimes different flights do it in prepare for their holidays and such each month 

And exalting fodder helps your clan in staying and keeping the first place, that's why people are doing that.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

oh ok thanks!  I never see arcane wining lmao im thinking about switching flights to either light, water, or wind


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oh ok thanks!  I never see arcane wining lmao im thinking about switching flights to either light, water, or wind



SWITCH TO LIGHT!!!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pinelle said:


> SWITCH TO LIGHT!!!



idk bruh.  What can light offer? _I must know why light is better huehue_


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> idk bruh.  What can light offer? _I must know why light is better huehue_



Well, tbh I don't have any experience with other flights but I've found the community to be really friendly! That's something that matters to me, but I dunno if that matters to you :> also, if you are interested in dom, they are very dom-focused as well BUT you don't feel pressured to do it, if you don't want to. I also highly prefer the aesthetics of Light - the light yellow eyes, the Sunbeam Ruins and GLITTERMOM!!! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, when I joined I had the idea of naming all of my dragons after stars/constellations and the Light theme fit best with that :> personal preference I guess! ;>


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

quick question; Who is this"glittermom" you speak of uvu sounds so majestic


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> quick question; Who is this"glittermom" you speak of uvu sounds so majestic



AHHHH Glittermom is our goddess!!!! She reigns over the Light flight :> :> :> her real name is The Lightweaver but we refer to her as glittermom :3


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

OOH so like the acrcanist


----------



## Alienfish

NO SWITCH TO PLAGUE 

Haha. To be honest I first picked Nature when I joined, because well, hippie turts  But I kinda wanted to be more active in dom battles and in general on the site so I switched to their flight just before the Plague holiday last year  And I like there man, red eyes ftw. And a nice color


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> OOH so like the acrcanist



Yes but glittermom is prettier xD


----------



## Alienfish

NOO PLEGMOMMA.

also thanks for adding ^^


----------



## rosabelle

ITS THE FINAL DAAAY

TIME TO EXALT EVERY DRAGON I CAN GET MY HANDS ON. Okay maybe not every. But yea, so happy to be participating in this dom battle because its been so fun and money draining.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sht, hatchlings start at 7.5kT lol and adults are 24kT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zodiac Crossing said:


> OOH so like the acrcanist



Arcane is pretty cool imo, I like the galaxies-constellations, stars and space theme and the pink hehe


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I actually debated if I wanted arcane rather than pleg but pleg ftw!

GOGOGOGOGOGO PLEG DONT LOSEEEEEE


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Yeah I actually debated if I wanted arcane rather than pleg but pleg ftw!
> 
> GOGOGOGOGOGO PLEG DONT LOSEEEEEE



I actually think Plague is a really cool concept, it's so much different from the rest of the flights. I just don't like the red eyes Moko don't kill me ;A;


----------



## piichinu

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oh ok thanks!  I never see arcane wining lmao im thinking about switching flights to either light, water, or wind



i would do arcane, light, or wind

arcane = the friendliest/more social flight 
light = best eye color/dominance focused 
wind = wind is just really pretty lol

at least thats from my experience

edit: 
i wouldnt switch to plague, me and my friends find it kinda gross

as for water i think the other flights youre considering are better so ye no need to go w water


----------



## Alienfish

lol plague and light are the best imo if you wanna play nice dom battles. yeah i like wind and ice eyes a lot after plague tbh. also plague is not gross, some people can be a bit hard to approach but tbh that goes for everyone..

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> I actually think Plague is a really cool concept, it's so much different from the rest of the flights. I just don't like the red eyes Moko don't kill me ;A;



ya same i like how dom focused they are as well but they have nice pockets haha 

I like red eyes, it's cool imo but nah i wont kill ya *secretly ties up in basement*


----------



## piske

My nests have hatched... oh sweet baby jesus they're ugly ;A:

What do I do? I don't want to exalt them but good lawd help me - 



Spoiler: (/□＼*)・゜


----------



## piichinu

pinelle said:


> My nests have hatched... oh sweet baby jesus they're ugly ;A:
> 
> What do I do? I don't want to exalt them but good lawd help me -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (/□＼*)・゜



if some1 else buys from u are we allowed to exalt


----------



## Alienfish

yes if you buy a random derg they are yours to exalt. don't take free ones to do that unless you are told by the owner and they are ok with it.


----------



## piichinu

Moko said:


> yes if you buy a random derg they are yours to exalt. don't take free ones to do that unless you are told by the owner and they are ok with it.



i was asking if she was ok with it


----------



## Alienfish

marusu said:


> i was asking if she was ok with it



yeah that's what i meant .. just a general thumb.

also if you're buying from ah you can exalt lol it's dom after all lmango

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ya you said buy then per se you should be allowed lol


----------



## piichinu

Moko said:


> yeah that's what i meant .. just a general thumb.



yes...that's what _i_ meant, too........... i was being considerate since she said she didnt want to exalt them herself, i wanted to know if other people could,,,


----------



## Alienfish

ya indeed sorry i misread cause it looked like a general question

also smh the fodder price in the last hours... ;;


----------



## inkling

marusu said:


> i would do arcane, light, or wind
> 
> arcane = the friendliest/more social flight
> light = best eye color/dominance focused
> wind = wind is just really pretty lol
> 
> at least thats from my experience
> 
> edit:
> i wouldnt switch to plague, me and my friends find it kinda gross
> 
> as for water i think the other flights youre considering are better so ye no need to go w water



water sucks im switching asap

- - - Post Merge - - -

after i hatch my vday babs


----------



## Alienfish

water is cool imo but yea lol






look at those bab eyes q__q


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> water is cool imo but yea lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at those bab eyes q__q



i love the concept and there's some pretty cool peeps but in general...no. too disorganized and half-hearted for me. no offense to the water peeps out there. And also the oldies kinda run the show of course and there's a couple in water that rub me the wrong way tbh, very snobbish and close minded

and yes a cutie


----------



## Alienfish

yes i hate those snob elite people.. haven't met any from plague yet that is but some nature peeps q_q ugh.

(no offense to nice people there but their forum is a bit close-minded sometimes)

thanks.. if i can i'll save up for a eternal youth thing i think


----------



## inkling

also i was debating about switching way before botff ...actually during the big fire vs ice battle...bc wtf not gonna even talk about it...but i thought it was too soon and i should feel it out and really thought i would feel like i belonged eventually but its not for me but not really sure where i belong... i was debating earth for awhile...then plague, but im thinking arcane might be my best fit. I really wanted to be involved with dom thats why i didnt even consider arcanr right away but whatever...


----------



## Alienfish

ah yeah take your time..and good luck deciding if you do 

gonna see if i can find some last minute fodder before i go to sleep yo


----------



## inkling

good luck and have sweet ahem ...plague filled dreams..


----------



## Alienfish

muito obrigada lol 

jesus some baby fodder i s2g...

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOGOGO PLEG DONT LET LIGHT WIN AAAAHHHHH


----------



## piichinu

i wish water wasnt so ugly w its aesthetic/colors cuz i really like the symbol it looks like naga's symbol


----------



## piske

pinelle said:


> My nests have hatched... oh sweet baby jesus they're ugly ;A:
> 
> What do I do? I don't want to exalt them but good lawd help me -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (/□＼*)・゜



...I exalted them (ᵕ̣̣̣̣̣̣﹏ᵕ̣̣̣̣̣̣) I'll pretend that's why Light is on top for a split second...

- - - Post Merge - - -

@marusu - sorry, I didn't see your message!!!!!!!!!!! ;A;


----------



## piichinu

pinelle said:


> ...I exalted them (ᵕ̣̣̣̣̣̣﹏ᵕ̣̣̣̣̣̣) I'll pretend that's why Light is on top for a split second...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @marusu - sorry, I didn't see your message!!!!!!!!!!! ;A;



nahhh it's fine, the truth is my friend is in light and ik his password so i go on his account sometimes (more like all the time bc i get bored), so i was just gonna send them to myself there and exalt them tbh. but looks like they're on top again and not struggling as much as i was told so that's great


----------



## piske

marusu said:


> nahhh it's fine, the truth is my friend is in light and ik his password so i go on his account sometimes (more like all the time bc i get bored), so i was just gonna send them to myself there and exalt them tbh. but looks like they're on top again and not struggling as much as i was told so that's great



Ahhh ok :> and boo Plague is already back on top ;u;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I just got this beautiful gal aaaaaa only 150k and her breeding results when able to breed with my Nocturne are so pretty ;v;-






So happy I picked her up <3


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I just got this beautiful gal aaaaaa only 150k and her breeding results when able to breed with my Nocturne are so pretty ;v;-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I picked her up <3



Nice! I saw that girl earlier today on the AH haha, she's quite lovely


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Botari1999 said:


> Nice! I saw that girl earlier today on the AH haha, she's quite lovely



Thank you hehe, I actually had my eye on a different imp that was male but dang he went fast xD I was trying to decide eheh, glad I got her though I ALWAYS use the scrying workshop before purchase hahaha :'D I also have breeding plans for her finally : )


----------



## cinny

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I just got this beautiful gal aaaaaa only 150k and her breeding results when able to breed with my Nocturne are so pretty ;v;-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I picked her up <3


Butterfly dragons are the bEST.

I also really want a butterfly/glim wildclaw or tundra.. but I want to save.. 8(


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

cinny said:


> Butterfly dragons are the bEST.
> 
> I also really want a butterfly/glim wildclaw or tundra.. but I want to save.. 8(



aaaaaaaaaa I agree, after I came back to FR I was like wtf???!!! I NEEDZ DA BUTTERFLY :'O I am actually planning to breed her with my Wildclaw male hoping for some purdy Butterfly dergs out of it : D I also plan to save up for a Butterfly Coatl but sooo pricey for me 8'D But I am also hoping to save enough for the next festival I saw one Imp accent and it was GORGEOUS ;v;


----------



## cinny

Kairi-Kitten said:


> aaaaaaaaaa I agree, after I came back to FR I was like wtf???!!! I NEEDZ DA BUTTERFLY :'O I am actually planning to breed her with my Wildclaw male hoping for some purdy Butterfly dergs out of it : D I also plan to save up for a Butterfly Coatl but sooo pricey for me 8'D But I am also hoping to save enough for the next festival I saw one Imp accent and it was GORGEOUS ;v;



IKR, I signed up in November and when the butterfly gene came out.. I'm just like alright getting every dragon with the butterfly gene. I hope the petal(??) gene comes out soon 

YESS WC & COATL BUTTERFLIES. ♥u♥ & OoOo what accent?!! I can't wait to get these coatl accents because waaah so cute.


----------



## Cadbberry

6 Minutes left, looks like Plauge is gonna win this one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cinny said:


> IKR, I signed up in November and when the butterfly gene came out.. I'm just like alright getting every dragon with the butterfly gene. I hope the petal(??) gene comes out soon
> 
> YESS WC & COATL BUTTERFLIES. ♥u♥ & OoOo what accent?!! I can't wait to get these coatl accents because waaah so cute.



I really like the butterfly too but I'm not crazy for Petals. I like it with Iri and UB or Glim. I want to get a few more butterflies but only have my one couple right now, I am thinking about getting hope a new mate for better colors, but don't know what color...




She's my perfect angel and I had to gene her up from an ugly duckling, but I've even been getting offers on her because of what a perfect monarch she is. <3


----------



## brutalitea

SUCK IT PLAGUE!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> SUCK IT PLAGUE!



LOL, Good job Light.


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> SUCK IT PLAGUE!



shush bug of pls.

good work though i didn't expect that o well 2nd ain't that bad eh


----------



## piske

Hey guys I already quit FR lol ;u; but I'm glad that Light came out on top (for the one dom push I participated in)!!!!! Thanks ya'll, it's been real!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Alienfish

you quit? aw no 

well poop i mostly need to get a ****ton of name scroll atm so not too sad but dang yo that was close fight!


----------



## FancyThat

Congrats Light and commiserations Plague, that was very close. After Arcane's battle with Wind I know that sting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a lovely new accent ^^


----------



## Alienfish

oh my goooood grats so cute  also finally bought a youth scroll for my snap bab 






lookkk <3


----------



## FancyThat

Aww that's adorable ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Congrats Light and commiserations Plague, that was very close. After Arcane's battle with Wind I know that sting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a lovely new accent ^^



OMG that fat merbabe is the best thing everrrr!


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Aww that's adorable ^^



yes been looking for a perfect red snap bab for it so im so happy i got both  thanks!


----------



## inkling

FancyThat said:


> Congrats Light and commiserations Plague, that was very close. After Arcane's battle with Wind I know that sting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a lovely new accent ^^



so pretty! I love the mermaid accents so much

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Hey guys I already quit FR lol ;u; but I'm glad that Light came out on top (for the one dom push I participated in)!!!!! Thanks ya'll, it's been real!!!!!!! <3



how could you quit already omg!? I thought you were really into it...did something happen?

Anyways..about to hatch my vday babs! I hope at least a couple are pretty...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey I have these hatchlings that hatched today of anybody is interested, non exalt homes only please. ;w;


----------



## piske

inkling said:


> so pretty! I love the mermaid accents so much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> how could you quit already omg!? I thought you were really into it...did something happen?
> 
> Anyways..about to hatch my vday babs! I hope at least a couple are pretty...



Yah, I was into it TOO much ;v; I thought it best to quit cold turkey~


----------



## Cheremtasy

I feel accomplished in life xD


----------



## Alienfish

^looks gorgeous grats 

soon done buying name scrolls huhuhu


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> I feel accomplished in life xD



That derg is seriously impressive I can still admire even if I quit, right? ;u;


----------



## Cadbberry

My valentines day babies


----------



## Alienfish

aww that noodle is v cute, grats ugh i still need like those scrolls hhdsdsdadsa


----------



## LilD

Anybody here Light Flight?  Epic throw down with Plaque flight this past week. Light Flight won dominance in what seemed like the last second.  It was my first dominance push and it was awesome.  Broke now but worth it


----------



## Alienfish

Nah I'm pleg so boo you  Nah jk that was a close fight indeed and lotsa dergs down the momma drain but ah 2nd place not too bad and always good to get some discount at least ^w^


----------



## cheezyfries

i made at least 600k this week, thanks plague  now i can just barely afford a shadow sprite lol


----------



## LilD

I was exaulting gorgeous dragons in the last hour, but anything for glittermom. Intense in the final hour, just really impressed with both light and plague


----------



## Alienfish

haha yea same but i mostly just bought 8-10k fodder and some random shizz i had in lair, o well fun while it lasted


----------



## Irarina

*POP IN* My fave new dragon \o/


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> *POP IN* My fave new dragon \o/



whoo nice apparel.. i'm a little icky about those rogue things but you make it work nice dood

- - - Post Merge - - -






holla gen 1 trash


----------



## piske

Nyx81 said:


> I was exaulting gorgeous dragons in the last hour, but anything for glittermom. Intense in the final hour, just really impressed with both light and plague



It's probably not a lot to the big hitters but I exalted like 15 dergs I think...I don't know what to do with my time now ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

I exalted too many I forgot to count but I basically sniped throughout the day haha and exalted some trash I had from before c:


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> I exalted too many I forgot to count but I basically sniped throughout the day haha and exalted some trash I had from before c:



Haha I exalted my progens too...part of why I quit! I wonder how close it was between Light and Plague?


----------



## Alienfish

Last second probably haha, I don't know since my timezone is way off for me to do my best lol.

I've kept one of my progens since start bc it has awesome colours (Tsukiyama) but the male progen I exalted early on when I played bc it was p much xxy mustard lol or something


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Last second probably haha, I don't know since my timezone is way off for me to do my best lol.
> 
> I've kept one of my progens since start bc it has awesome colours (Tsukiyama) but the male progen I exalted early on when I played bc it was p much xxy mustard lol or something



Haha mustard ewww. Who knows. I'll probably be back next week lol. I just don't wanna be judged for stupidly exalting my progens ;A; Yeah, I think FR is a few hours behind me so I didn't stay up until the end!


----------



## Alienfish

Lol, yes.. sadly I was a newbie and had no idea you could change genes/colours/names so I just threw it away bc space lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki

pinelle said:


> Haha mustard ewww. Who knows. I'll probably be back next week lol. I just don't wanna be judged for stupidly exalting my progens ;A; Yeah, I think FR is a few hours behind me so I didn't stay up until the end!



i exalted my progens bc i didnt give a **** about them and they were taking up room lol. i had no use for them and didnt want to gene them so eh. not a big deal. :V

im really surprised light won, honestly. o-o like really surprised. grats light!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah I only kept my female progen because azure was the tert.. maybe i'll gene her up someday...


----------



## inkling

pinelle said:


> Haha mustard ewww. Who knows. I'll probably be back next week lol. I just don't wanna be judged for stupidly exalting my progens ;A; Yeah, I think FR is a few hours behind me so I didn't stay up until the end!



I exalted one of my progens just bc i thought she was ugly and wanted more space! its not a big deal. Lots of people do it...You can always get a couple of g1s to replace them and make them into projects...that might make you feel better. 

Also its good to take breaks! Like if you feel stressed out and overwhelmed to the point you feel like you have to quit of course stop playing! but you should prob also give yourself breaks before that even happens! 

There are so many ways to play this game and everybody does it there own way and has their own opinions so you shouldn't let opinions or fear of opinions dictate whether or not you continue playing. Of course its nice to hear from others ..about their opinions and and whatnot, what they do why but ya you shouldn't let others make you feel bad!


----------



## Alienfish

Haha yeah, Tsukiyama is a bit special to me though.. I've always had an interest in older Japanese history and Tsukiyama was a wife of Tokugawa Ieyasu and I played Samurai Warriors 4 at the time so it was just a natural name tbh C:


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> That derg is seriously impressive I can still admire even if I quit, right? ;u;



Aww thank you very much. 
I love her to death xD


----------



## piske

inkling said:


> I exalted one of my progens just bc i thought she was ugly and wanted more space! its not a big deal. Lots of people do it...You can always get a couple of g1s to replace them and make them into projects...that might make you feel better.
> 
> Also its good to take breaks! Like if you feel stressed out and overwhelmed to the point you feel like you have to quit of course stop playing! but you should prob also give yourself breaks before that even happens!
> 
> There are so many ways to play this game and everybody does it there own way and has their own opinions so you shouldn't let opinions or fear of opinions dictate whether or not you continue playing. Of course its nice to hear from others ..about their opinions and and whatnot, what they do why but ya you shouldn't let others make you feel bad!



Aww seriously thank you for this comment - it makes me feel a lot better ;v; you're right, it can just be a break and I should just play how I want to~ I just get too wrapped up in things sometimes ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i exalted my progens bc i didnt give a **** about them and they were taking up room lol. i had no use for them and didnt want to gene them so eh. not a big deal. :V
> 
> im really surprised light won, honestly. o-o like really surprised. grats light!



Heh, ok yeah...I didn't really like the colors of my female progen anyway ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I guess I could include in my lore that they were all wiped out by a meteor or something


----------



## brutalitea

Valentine Noc I bought from a fellow acolight


----------



## Cadbberry

If anyone has a Valentines day dragon, I looking for someone made up of the pinks color range and that looks very soft and loving, I don't have a whole lot of money but I can swap you dragons or pay, I have about 40k atm but I have a few dragons for sale that I hope are gonna sell


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got a mango pair that I want to gene and then have mango babies, I really like snapper mangoes and have wanted to do this for a while. So I got a project pair:




So plump XD
She's going to look like this after I gene her!


And her mate, that just need a snapper scroll!




I'll probably try to rent out a nest for them to breed in so they can have either yellow or green eyes, because purple eyes would clash I think.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I was checking out some of the noobs I gave some dergs to, and this person got the most perfect starter pair ever? Like what even is this?







Like how is that even possible?


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I was checking out some of the noobs I gave some dergs to, and this person got the most perfect starter pair ever? Like what even is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like how is that even possible?



the fuuuq mate that guardian is amazing shdsjhdsf


----------



## Alienfish

hatched a fire egg cause I had some dough over.. that mustard dressing though LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -






nature genone


lol what is this crapXD


----------



## Alienfish

Also if anyone wants those hmu @ HippieTurt lol...


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> hatched a fire egg cause I had some dough over.. that mustard dressing though LMAO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nature genone
> 
> 
> lol what is this crapXD



Haha, what are you going to do with them?


----------



## Alienfish

probably dragging the first to momma unless someone wants it the other had alright imo maybe gene poitox or something


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> probably dragging the first to momma unless someone wants it the other had alright imo maybe gene poitox or something



Haha yeah xD you're cursed with the mustard!!! Ooh, now I want to scry the second one but I'm trying to stay away lol...at least for a little bit ;>


----------



## Alienfish

Yes mustard love me (I don't like it IRL lol it taste like nuts )

Yes I did a pc scry it looked pretty nice but all those quiche q_q lol


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Yes mustard love me (I don't like it IRL lol it taste like nuts )
> 
> Yes I did a pc scry it looked pretty nice but all those quiche q_q lol



Ah yeeeah...I always forget how dang expensive all scrolls are ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ah yeeeah...I always forget how dang expensive all scrolls are ;u;



igualmente >> also the breed shizz ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol if anyone wants that coal magenta she's free for grabs tbh the other went to momma like NO MUSTARD here pls


----------



## piske

Does anyone here dabble in subspecies? I loved light but I like the subspecies tundras that ice has n_n


----------



## Alienfish

not really .. i had an ice tundra before though think i sold or exalted though heh.

i just cool gen1/old dergs i like mostly 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*collect cool


----------



## Quagsire.

So cuteee!!! 
I love her colours. ^w^


----------



## piichinu

Spoiler: basics
























Spoiler: some genes
























Spoiler: noc breed change into the worlds prettiest dragon










i'm poor now btw


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dergs and so I am but I keep not getting eggs so.. only need arcane and lighting iirc now


----------



## inkling

I am officially in arcane and I like it a lot so far! 

I did a small lair clean out and yesterday went on a bit of a splurge...I still have a couple tabs open from yesterday of dergs im thinking about buying...



Spoiler: So there cuties are new















and for cadbberry or whoever else is interested i have these vday babs im selling in this thread:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1752982#post_17756619


----------



## piichinu

i got a chocolate ;w;w;w;


----------



## Irarina

inkling said:


> I am officially in arcane and I like it a lot so far!
> 
> I did a small lair clean out and yesterday went on a bit of a splurge...I still have a couple tabs open from yesterday of dergs im thinking about buying...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So there cuties are new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for cadbberry or whoever else is interested i have these vday babs im selling in this thread:
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1752982#post_17756619



Hello fellow Arcanite c: I am Irarina too in FR. So happy another TBT user to be in this pink glittery world \o/

Feel free to add me!


----------



## inkling

Hi Irarina! i've add you 

you have some really nice art!


----------



## Xanarcah

Looks like everyone is switching to Arcane now. o: 

_Party in Arcane!_


----------



## Irarina

inkling said:


> Hi Irarina! i've add you
> 
> you have some really nice art!



My hobby in FR is buying arts <3 My Cymeri and Selene got most of them tho.













Xanarcah said:


> Looks like everyone is switching to Arcane now. o:
> 
> _Party in Arcane!_



~~~~Throw glitter sparkles everywhere~~~~


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

inkling said:


> Hi Irarina! i've add you
> 
> you have some really nice art!



yeee another arcane  I decided not to switch out of arcane too c:  if you want you can add me at @venuscrest ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Hello fellow Arcanite c: I am Irarina too in FR. So happy another TBT user to be in this pink glittery world \o/
> 
> Feel free to add me!


 oooo you're from arcane too? Im @venuscrest cx


----------



## Irarina

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oooo you're from arcane too? Im @venuscrest cx



<3 added you! Nice to meet ya. I am active more on FR than TBT~


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Anyone know th exchange rate with tbt and Kt? I need some kt and have some extra tbt i don't mind spending


----------



## Xanarcah

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Anyone know th exchange rate with tbt and Kt? I need some kt and have some extra tbt i don't mind spending



Last I heard it was around 45kt : 100TBT.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Xanarcah said:


> Last I heard it was around 45kt : 100TBT.



ok ty c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and on that note, is anyone willing to trade 30kt for 80tbt?


----------



## cinny

sniping for the new familiars = 1000x harder than getting a holiday collectible on here ;A;


----------



## Xanarcah

Traded out one of my Lightning oldies for a Plague oldie this morning!





She needs to be scattered again, but this will do for now. : D


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Traded out one of my Lightning oldies for a Plague oldie this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to be scattered again, but this will do for now. : D


sdfhjdsfhdsfjf gief ... jk that's so beautiful though


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> sdfhjdsfhdsfjf gief ... jk that's so beautiful though



Yesssss I am super stoked about her! : D


----------



## Cadbberry

I just found a light egg! Should I hatch it or sell it? I really wanna open it but I don't know if it would be better to sell it... also would the market for the egg be considered good?


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> I just found a light egg! Should I hatch it or sell it? I really wanna open it but I don't know if it would be better to sell it... also would the market for the egg be considered good?



If you want treasure you should definitely sell it. But if youre not sure you should keep it in your vault for awhile


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> I just found a light egg! Should I hatch it or sell it? I really wanna open it but I don't know if it would be better to sell it... also would the market for the egg be considered good?



Want quick treasure? Sell it on the AH or you can keep it in your vault til the new colors come and then sell it. It'll be worth a lot more then


----------



## brutalitea

Which person here is Trickilicky on FR?


----------



## piske

Quick question - how do you move to the "next level" of your world? Is it based on length of time belonging to FR? Or number of dragons?


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> Quick question - how do you move to the "next level" of your world? Is it based on length of time belonging to FR? Or number of dragons?



Its how many lair spaces you have.

Mighty Lair - enough space to accommodate 50 dragons
Venerable Lair - enough space to accommodate 75 dragons
Ancient Lair - enough space to accommodate 99 dragons

Assuming this is what you're asking


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Its how many lair spaces you have.
> 
> Mighty Lair - enough space to accommodate 50 dragons
> Venerable Lair - enough space to accommodate 75 dragons
> Ancient Lair - enough space to accommodate 99 dragons
> 
> Assuming this is what you're asking



Ahhh that makes sense! Thanks rosabelle :3

Also, look at this cutie Tundra - I'd def keep her a bby forever <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> I just found a light egg! Should I hatch it or sell it? I really wanna open it but I don't know if it would be better to sell it... also would the market for the egg be considered good?



Light is the most popular/expensive egg, so there's definitely a market for them if you choose to sell.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Which person here is Trickilicky on FR?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?16720-Trickilicky


----------



## Jacob

havent loaded up this site in months to actually play

i rearranged my first page of dragons to make it like a cool color pattern =D

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=187571

All my dragons are hungry tho its a sad look for the fam


----------



## JellyLu

I ended up getting 2 new babies ;u; They were both born on Valentine's Day too coincidentally. I can't wait to move them out of my friend's lair; only 80kt left to expand :'D

Here's my CryMage girl (Arcane subspecies):





and my Pumpkin Spice themed WC (I finally got a hatchling after being on the hatchery pinglist for 2 months LOL):





I'd say today was a good day ^.^ Hope everyone had a good one too~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I think I need to start getting a few cookie dergs so I can contribute cookies to my Shadow fam, but I don't know what recipe I want to go for. =/


----------



## Peisinoe

JellyLu said:


> I ended up getting 2 new babies ;u; They were both born on Valentine's Day too coincidentally. I can't wait to move them out of my friend's lair; only 80kt left to expand :'D
> 
> Here's my CryMage girl (Arcane subspecies):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Pumpkin Spice themed WC (I finally got a hatchling after being on the hatchery pinglist for 2 months LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say today was a good day ^.^ Hope everyone had a good one too~



omg i love that wc

I have a gen one like that!!


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> Light is the most popular/expensive egg, so there's definitely a market for them if you choose to sell.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?16720-Trickilicky



oooh same username here and there. Thanks Xan!


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think I need to start getting a few cookie dergs so I can contribute cookies to my Shadow fam, but I don't know what recipe I want to go for. =/



I saw this gorgeous white chocolate chip macadamia dragon that started my love for cookie dragons. 

Standard chocolate chip is pretty awesome too though. 

Do you have a particular breed in mind?


----------



## JellyLu

Peisinoe said:


> omg i love that wc
> 
> I have a gen one like that!!



Thanks ^-^

Oh she's cool! I love Guardians ;u; Do you plan to gene her?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> I saw this gorgeous white chocolate chip macadamia dragon that started my love for cookie dragons.
> 
> Standard chocolate chip is pretty awesome too though.
> 
> Do you have a particular breed in mind?



Not really, my favorites right now are Coatls and Nocs, but I think for a cookie Coats would probably be the best bet because they're fluffy and cute. I just don't know what colors are popular and look good for cookies. I was thinking maybe like chocolate strawberry or chocolate banana? I don't really know. =/


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Not really, my favorites right now are Coatls and Nocs, but I think for a cookie Coats would probably be the best bet because they're fluffy and cute. I just don't know what colors are popular and look good for cookies. I was thinking maybe like chocolate strawberry or chocolate banana? I don't really know. =/



I have no idea either, to be honest. xD; Would you have identical mates or a little bit of a range between them?

Both chocolate strawberry and chocolate banana sounds pretty delicious though. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> oooh same username here and there. Thanks Xan!



No problem!

_Her lair is so glorious_.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> I have no idea either, to be honest. xD; Would you have identical mates or a little bit of a range between them?
> 
> Both chocolate strawberry and chocolate banana sounds pretty delicious though. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!
> 
> _Her lair is so glorious_.



Probably similar so like a range of browns so that each baby has a different "done-ness" cause it sounds pretty cute, but for the banana/strawberry it'd probably match...


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Probably similar so like a range of browns so that each baby has a different "done-ness" cause it sounds pretty cute, but for the banana/strawberry it'd probably match...



The cookie dragon theme just kills me with how cute it is. xD;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> The cookie dragon theme just kills me with how cute it is. xD;



Got two relatively cheap choco nanner cookies, but I want to change his wings and her speckles


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ALSO I really want to get rid of the dragon this skin in on, but I want a better prettier PC to put the skin on that it will go nicely with.





I love the skin a whole lot but I just haven't been able to find a nice dragon for it...
(I kind of want to do a big clean out of my lair and get new dergs, but I feel bad for dragons I got from people on here cause I feel like they'll all hate me if I get rid of them RIP)


----------



## Alienfish

^just hand them out to others? also if you paid for em they are yours to do what you want imo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> ^just hand them out to others? also if you paid for em they are yours to do what you want imo



True, but it doesn't make me feel any less bad. X.X


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> True, but it doesn't make me feel any less bad. X.X



Ehh, unless I bought them for a purpose or got them free I have a thumb rule of that I can do what I want. That's why I try not to get free dragons unless people are okay with me doing what I can with them, really. I mostly sell or exalt mine though.


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you find like cool crimson/blood dergs but their secondary is way random ffff


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

does anyone know how to get a lot of Kt?  I need to expand my lair but i only have 14kt and the fairgrounds just take too long ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

Zodiac Crossing said:


> does anyone know how to get a lot of Kt?  I need to expand my lair but i only have 14kt and the fairgrounds just take too long ;-;



I don't know if you have lvl 25 dragons but then you can grind Coli and sell the stuff there.. also choose dig/scavenge in gather items everyday and you can sell those unless you desperately need food.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Zodiac Crossing said:


> does anyone know how to get a lot of Kt?  I need to expand my lair but i only have 14kt and the fairgrounds just take too long ;-;



If you have extra food stores you can spare food always seems to sell really quick for me.


----------



## Xanarcah

Zodiac Crossing said:


> does anyone know how to get a lot of Kt?  I need to expand my lair but i only have 14kt and the fairgrounds just take too long ;-;



Coli is probably one of the most reliable ways. Farm the venues with good Swipp drops and sell the food in the AH and melt down the trinkets you get with Baldwin to sell. Sell the familiars too. 

Or level fodder in the higher venues for exalt money. Shadow is hosting their raffle this week too, if you're feeling lucky. 


If you're good at leveling dragons from 1-25, I just paid someone around *4mil* earlier this morning to level some of mine, so that's a pretty legit way to make money. You can level a dragon 1-25 in an afternoon in the Kelp beds if you really put your mind to it, and charge 300k+ per dragon. I am just so lazy about the Coli ahaaaa...


----------



## Cheremtasy

I bought two more butterfly dragons today like omg I need to stop. I keep telling myself that I'll save up. :')










I also have these two babies for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Peisinoe

JellyLu said:


> Thanks ^-^
> 
> Oh she's cool! I love Guardians ;u; Do you plan to gene her?




Yep!! In the bio actually. Iri/Per/thylacine and WC scroll. She'll look so badass. Haha


----------



## inkling

i need help...what do you guys think this girl's personality is like? I'm thinking about getting art...


----------



## JellyLu

Peisinoe said:


> Yep!! In the bio actually. Iri/Per/thylacine and WC scroll. She'll look so badass. Haha



I didn't get a chance to see the bio because I was focusing on an assignment xD I see now though! I scryed her and you're right that'll look amazing *o* Can't wait to see it happen!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO if anyone wants to snag a few decent coatls, my boyfriend noxiousbeing needs at least 2 gone before Thursday because he's hatching his first Albino nest. Any of the un-named ones in the back of his lair I'm pretty sure he'll be willing to part with :3 He requests a non exalt home but knows that if you get one they're yours, he just wanted me to state his preference anyway~ The un-named black snaps are up for grabs too. I dunno... if any of you like one lmk and I can ask him x: His sales thread just isn't working out v.v


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Xanarcah said:


> Coli is probably one of the most reliable ways. Farm the venues with good Swipp drops and sell the food in the AH and melt down the trinkets you get with Baldwin to sell. Sell the familiars too.
> 
> Or level fodder in the higher venues for exalt money. Shadow is hosting their raffle this week too, if you're feeling lucky.
> 
> 
> If you're good at leveling dragons from 1-25, I just paid someone around *4mil* earlier this morning to level some of mine, so that's a pretty legit way to make money. You can level a dragon 1-25 in an afternoon in the Kelp beds if you really put your mind to it, and charge 300k+ per dragon. I am just so lazy about the Coli ahaaaa...



whats the Coli.  Im such a newb i dont know any of thoe terms >.<


----------



## piichinu

does anyone know of a simple, plain black cape/cloak with like no tears or fur or anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway today my bffl4life @esphas bought me this accent:





and i bought this dragon:


----------



## piske

Zodiac Crossing said:


> whats the Coli.  Im such a newb i dont know any of thoe terms >.<



The coliseum! :>


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ok ty!  But what are "swipp drops" and "venues"?  And how do we "melt down" trinkets?


----------



## Xanarcah

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok ty!  But what are "swipp drops" and "venues"?  And how do we "melt down" trinkets?



Venues are levels of the coliseum. Woodland Path, Arena, Kelp Beds, etc. 

Swipp Drops are loot drops that are also ingredients for Swipp trades. Here's a guide for all the items used in trades.

Here is the link to Baldwin where you turn unwanted trinkets into alchemy materials. These materials sell for a lot more than their original forms.


----------



## brutalitea

Just need 43,906 more treasure until I can afford Spines! (and have no money left for Trickmurk OTL)


----------



## Xanarcah

*PLAGUE FLIGHT PLAGUE FLIGHT*


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> *PLAGUE FLIGHT PLAGUE FLIGHT*



that thing look badass

also ya i hope trickmurk will be cool tbh hoping for some nice things.. and the forum not to haywire again lol


----------



## piichinu

i liked the colors


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> that thing look badass
> 
> also ya i hope trickmurk will be cool tbh hoping for some nice things.. and the forum not to haywire again lol



i hope it is good, I have been trying to get goos and slimes and junk ready but the process is so slow XD I keep forgetting to put more in after it finishes


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> i hope it is good, I have been trying to get goos and slimes and junk ready but the process is so slow XD I keep forgetting to put more in after it finishes



ya cant be worse than plague and arcane holiday tho lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> ya cant be worse than plague and arcane holiday tho lol



What is bad about it?


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> What is bad about it?



Mostly plague though, but they had really bad restrictions on the Plague submission skins so you couldn't go outside the 'safe' what was permitted to draw so all the skins turned out really friendly with like only bones and stuff rather than real plague, gore-y things.


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> Mostly plague though, but they had really bad restrictions on the Plague submission skins so you couldn't go outside the 'safe' what was permitted to draw so all the skins turned out really friendly with like only bones and stuff rather than real plague, gore-y things.



Oh those kinda restrictions, hm, I hope Trikmurk isn't so bound up, I love skins and I hope to get some since this is my flights event


----------



## Cadbberry

I just found this guy on the market and I am in love with the colors he has going but he has a Navy tret, what do you all think would look good with him?
*


*


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I just found this guy on the market and I am in love with the colors he has going but he has a Navy tret, what do you all think would look good with him?
> *
> 
> 
> *



cool dergs  I'm always a sucker for glimmer so i'd say that but hmm idek actually

and ya i hope it will be good, it's a shame on plague though cause it had some nice stuff going then they were all nah bruh bones only.


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> *PLAGUE FLIGHT PLAGUE FLIGHT*



Wow, it looks so good, awsome Xan!

Yesterday I got a Whirwind Armband, my most expensive purchase so far on FR, I?m happy c:
I?m trying to collect the items from my flight. Now I need to save up again, back to coli grinding c;


----------



## Alienfish

that tundra lady looks beautiful though <3


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> that tundra lady looks beautiful though <3



Thank you Yeah I like how good her colours look and how great Spines looks on her, and... she`s cute^^


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Thank you Yeah I like how good her colours look and how great Spines looks on her, and... she`s cute^^



agrees, tundras ftw!  they just look so majestic


----------



## inkling

fodder prices in the ah are so high right now! its frustrating bleh


----------



## Peisinoe

inkling said:


> fodder prices in the ah are so high right now! its frustrating bleh



Tell me about it lol


----------



## Alienfish

Hahaha I noticed, weren't better during last LvP though


----------



## Alienfish

hatched this from a lighting egg.. kinda cool colorus but idek not my taste XD better than those tundra butts tho hahaha


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> hatched this from a lighting egg.. kinda cool colorus but idek not my taste XD better than those tundra butts tho hahaha



I was gonna say, that looks nice, but that tert tho xD


----------



## Alienfish

lol yea that might be a workaround but i left terts untouched unless they are nice lol


----------



## inkling

omg omg you guys look at this bbeautiful art I just received!


----------



## Quagsire.

My first Shadow egg.
It looks okay I guess.


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale


----------



## Irarina

I bought a 6 digit \o/ her genes are awful so I slap a skin on her. Her colour is platinum/white/pink.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Irarina said:


> I bought a 6 digit \o/ her genes are awful so I slap a skin on her. Her colour is platinum/white/pink.



Oh those are nice colours, congrats


----------



## Irarina

Botari1999 said:


> Oh those are nice colours, congrats



Thank you c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey I was wondering if anyone was interested when these guys nest? They're actually both pure gen 2 so they would make pure gen 3 babies, idk if that's good or not though but eh I thought I'd ask. XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone was interested when these guys nest? They're actually both pure gen 2 so they would make pure gen 3 babies, idk if that's good or not though but eh I thought I'd ask. XD



I would be but cash is low, dang, I hope they make pretty babies


----------



## zeoli

Does anyone have a dragon in the lvl 20s for sale :'D?


----------



## Xanarcah

Oliy said:


> Does anyone have a dragon in the lvl 20s for sale :'D?



I have 4 level 25s I can sell, if you'd be interested.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oliy said:


> Does anyone have a dragon in the lvl 20s for sale :'D?



He's not level 20, he's level 18 but I thought I would offer since idk what to do with him. ^^'


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> He's not level 20, he's level 18 but I thought I would offer since idk what to do with him. ^^'



Oh, the stonewash iridescent is super pretty! :>


----------



## piske

Ahhh I hate when you click on the random featured dragon and see the lair and all the dragons are dead without energy :< all those poor dergs~ ;A;


----------



## Xanarcah

NEW COLI VENUE NEW COLI VENUE


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Seriously so excited for the new venue! Does anybody know what level it is? I can't wait to get all the new spooky friends!


----------



## Xanarcah

Level 23, it's pretty cool! 

*Prays for a boss drop*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Woo, got a Longneck Scholar, Pronghorn Stomper and an Infestation Hound in the 30 minutes before rollover, not too bad! Only faught 2 bosses in the whole half an hour and they didn't put out sadly. =[


----------



## JellyLu

I already got the Shatterbone Vulture, Infestation Hound, and Wendigo familiars  I think I'll put the Wendigo on my Wendigo subspecies hehehe

I encountered the boss once already too ;u;

I like this venue a lot <3


----------



## Irarina

\o/ my first new familiar that I got. First boss fight and encounter too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> \o/ my first new familiar that I got. First boss fight and encounter too!



OMG! So lucky!


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> NEW COLI VENUE NEW COLI VENUE
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



ya im super excited!


----------



## piske

Oh wow those familiars are awesome!!! I love the spirits, hounds and spectres! The spectres are just downright adorable xD


----------



## FancyThat

I'm enjoying the new venue, love the Spectre and Phantom familiars :3

I've finally sorted out some of my newest accents onto dragons ^^


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> I'm enjoying the new venue, love the Spectre and Phantom familiars :3
> 
> I've finally sorted out some of my newest accents onto dragons ^^



Ahhh I love those!!! I'm dying over the little ghosties!!! xD


----------



## FancyThat

pinelle said:


> Ahhh I love those!!! I'm dying over the little ghosties!!! xD



Thanks ^^, yes that one is adorable .


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies for sale, I keep getting Seraph >:{


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> New babies for sale, I keep getting Seraph >:{


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1584487

If you're breeding seraph against shimmer, this is why.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fancy, those accents are so nice! I especially love the Fate one!


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1584487
> 
> If you're breeding seraph against shimmer, this is why.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Fancy, those accents are so nice! I especially love the Fate one!



I don't really mind, in  some cases it looks nice but it just is one after another, I really need to start geneing things


----------



## zeoli

Xanarcah said:


> I have 4 level 25s I can sell, if you'd be interested.



Sorry for the late reply!! Was makin some more treasure in coli.  Loving the new area B)
Whats your price for one of them??


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Even tho I don't play fr I still hatch eggs incase people want them. Hatched this one if anyone wants it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Here's another one. Think the colours look nice


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey does anyone want to trade any of the new familiars? I got an extra longneck medium that I would be willing to trade for any of the new ones other than the pronghorn stomper


----------



## piske

If you have a theme for your lair, what is it and how did you choose it? :> I'm genuinely curious in other people's ideas :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

does that replace the mire as a new grinding place? its so ****ing hot tho holy ****........ that's my kind of place....damn


----------



## Sheepette

This thread is hella big


----------



## cinny

FancyThat said:


> I'm enjoying the new venue, love the Spectre and Phantom familiars :3
> 
> I've finally sorted out some of my newest accents onto dragons ^^


I love all of the accents omfg.


Shirohibiki said:


> does that replace the mire as a new grinding place? its so ****ing hot tho holy ****........ that's my kind of place....damn



I was wondering the same thing but yesss, I'm trying to get all of the familiars because they look amazing! 8)


----------



## JellyLu

One of my friends bought this guy for me:






I think he looks nice :3 I wish I could expand now and take him ><

Also, my boyfriend is still selling some coatls and a few snappers! If anyone would like one just pm him. Most unnamed coatls and the 2 unnamed snaps are up for grabs. His lair is here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hnnnng! Just rollover already. I totally forgot there was an extra hour because of the holiday and now I am super stoked because YASS SHADOW MOMMA YAAAASSSSS! Bout to grind all week and try not to be horrible and maybe remember to spend all my currency and stuff before it ends unlike the past festivals... Like I have stacks of them... -_- Also super stoked to see the skins and get all of themmmm!


----------



## JellyLu

I'm excited for the holiday too ;u;

My first time celebrating my flight's holiday! I'm really excited <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am going to get like 60 of those apparel items omfg


----------



## cinny

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am going to get like 60 of those apparel items omfg



SAME.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit I dont play fr anymore but I really need that apparel :O time to use my gathering turns for festive currency

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh i have 2 level 25's (mage and attacker) if anyone needs them for the event. Keep them if you want c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The great thing is while grinding I am also slowly getting all the cool Ghostlight fams. So i mean, win win!


----------



## Shirohibiki

what the

those... skins... they're... they're alright, and i'm not saying they didn't deserve to win but

i saw some absolutely _fantastic,_ astounding skins on DR, that didn't get picked. these are nice, but they're not the caliber of what i saw. i'm so horribly disappointed. i was really looking forward to them. i think there's one or two of the ones i saw, but most of them are missing. i know the devs don't give a **** about picking the best ones and purposefully pick things so that the better ones will be sold for actual gems to garner themselves revenue but seriously

they're not bad but there were ones that were so much better. i hate this stupid false system that the devs claim to be picking the "Best" with. call me cynical all you want but it's so painfully clear and i'm so upset


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Shirohibiki said:


> what the
> 
> those... skins... they're... they're alright, and i'm not saying they didn't deserve to win but
> 
> i saw some absolutely _fantastic,_ astounding skins on DR, that didn't get picked. these are nice, but they're not the caliber of what i saw. i'm so horribly disappointed. i was really looking forward to them. i think there's one or two of the ones i saw, but most of them are missing. i know the devs don't give a **** about picking the best ones and purposefully pick things so that the better ones will be sold for actual gems to garner themselves revenue but seriously
> 
> they're not bad but there were ones that were so much better. i hate this stupid false system that the devs claim to be picking the "Best" with. call me cynical all you want but it's so painfully clear and i'm so upset



Yeah they never pick the best ones, usually if I am really after some of them I'll ask to be put on ping lists for if they don't win so I can get the skins anyways if they decide to make them. It's always a shame though when you're rooting for them and they don't win...


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> snips



I agree with you, when I had the time I used to check out pretty much everything and some people have the best talent for sure, but of course they pick these really kid-friendly and not so provoking ones (at least they did with arcane and plague last year...) Also yeah their picking is corrupt, just look at the plague one. Yeah cool we don't need two identical bone accents for nocturne and badly colored skins for all other breed ugh.

Oh yea, it's clear at least how they censor like everything and wants to make their quiche.. come on I thought it was a community


----------



## Alienfish

*kicks dergs* stop eating so much damn..

also i love that new shadowy arena even though it doesn't give me more than other ahha


----------



## Kiikay

i know i havent been around to post here but eeeeeeeeeeee let me show off how nice the apparelllllllllllll looks. I love it so much omg. 






also hai to everyone ~


----------



## Alienfish

^yes those are beautiful now fr gimme some currency quiche or chest :c


----------



## piske

I need the gloomwillow guide and the tangled trickery skin! :O


----------



## JellyLu

Must.collect. EVERYTHING

All hail Shadow momma!


----------



## Alienfish

yaaa btw where you guys grind?


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> yaaa btw where you guys grind?



ghostlight ruins! i think that it's the best place because it has the best combo of chests and pinecones. i got rotten luck when gathering, but i also got a bramblestrick chest. i love the skins and accents this time around, but i also didn't really see the other entries.


----------



## inkling

cheezyfries said:


> ghostlight ruins! i think that it's the best place because it has the best combo of chests and pinecones. i got rotten luck when gathering, but i also got a bramblestrick chest. i love the skins and accents this time around, but i also didn't really see the other entries.



This is prob where I'll be grinding most of the time while leveling fodder just bc its new and i can use the mire build. If I lose patience I'll prob go to a lower lvl venue.

So I hatched some pretty babies in case anybody is interested. If they don't sell I'm going to  train and exalt most likely.



Spoiler: cuties


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> ghostlight ruins! i think that it's the best place because it has the best combo of chests and pinecones. i got rotten luck when gathering, but i also got a bramblestrick chest. i love the skins and accents this time around, but i also didn't really see the other entries.



I was just going to ask this! Good idea.


----------



## inkling

mire build works much better in the mire


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> ghostlight ruins! i think that it's the best place because it has the best combo of chests and pinecones. i got rotten luck when gathering, but i also got a bramblestrick chest. i love the skins and accents this time around, but i also didn't really see the other entries.



I think you can grind in harpy's roost as well with those birds but yes, thank you =D


----------



## piske

Gettin' those pinecones! I've been grinding for about 45 minutes...it's kind of tiresome, I've never done it before ;u; at least I've gotten about 25 pinecones and 4 familiars and a LOT of food out of it!


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> I think you can grind in harpy's roost as well with those birds but yes, thank you =D



yes you can, i think that it'll get you the most pinecones actually ^^ i just want to get some chests (i literally only got two chests and they were the same last fest) so that's why i recommended ghostlight! i got a familiar from there and it sold within half an hour!


----------



## JellyLu

I've been grinding in Ghostlight and have been getting good results ^.^

Also, my 2 main Shadow reps would like to wish everyone a Happy Trickmurk :3 My matriarch hopes to soon gain the new apparel and familiar~


----------



## piske

OOOH I got a shattered crate, I've never gotten one before! Pretty cool that it has a skin in it :>


----------



## roseflower

The new apparel is awesome





- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> OOOH I got a shattered crate, I've never gotten one before! Pretty cool that it has a skin in it :>



Congrats, crates are really rare!


----------



## Xanarcah

Oliy said:


> Sorry for the late reply!! Was makin some more treasure in coli.  Loving the new area B)
> Whats your price for one of them??



Maybe 500g? They're all fully stoned and statted to either Culex or Kiena's builds.


----------



## cheezyfries

i adore the new apparel, it reminds me of the companion comet and the golem gauntlet! i'm probably going to funnel everything into those and not get any crowns, they might be really popular in the long run.


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Gettin' those pinecones! I've been grinding for about 45 minutes...it's kind of tiresome, I've never done it before ;u; at least I've gotten about 25 pinecones and 4 familiars and a LOT of food out of it!



Decided to start playing again, eh? : D

You might be able to get a lot more pinecones faster if you used a team of 25s instead of just the one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i adore the new apparel, it reminds me of the companion comet and the golem gauntlet! i'm probably going to funnel everything into those and not get any crowns, they might be really popular in the long run.



Yesssss, I need a ton of everything this fest. : D


----------



## Alienfish

*kicks coli* my rng is the worst oh well..


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Decided to start playing again, eh? : D
> 
> You might be able to get a lot more pinecones faster if you used a team of 25s instead of just the one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssss, I need a ton of everything this fest. : D



Heh, yes xD I know, I was kindly loaned a 25 but that's the only one I have so it's slow-going... ;A; but I only need 5 more now to get the gloomwillow guide!


----------



## cheezyfries

i got a disoriented spirit! i think i'll wait for the festival to end to start selling it, a lot of people are probably in the ghostlight ruins as well so the amount of those familiars is probably higher now, if that makes sense. or would it be better to sell now?


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> The new apparel is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, crates are really rare!



Ahhh, that looks great!!! And thank you :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

AHHH YISSS I got it! xD Don't know if I'll keep it for this noc, but I feel super accomplished n_n






Special shout-out to ObeseMudkipz for your kindness!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Ahhh, that looks great!!! And thank you :>



Thank you too, yeah the colours match nicely c:

Also Wind got second place and I think I`ll buy a lair expansion with the 1% discount, still it costs 183150 ;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Heh, yes xD I know, I was kindly loaned a 25 but that's the only one I have so it's slow-going... ;A; but I only need 5 more now to get the gloomwillow guide!



Do you want to borrow two more? If you do, you can CR me for Hope and Ruin

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=101986&page=3

I'm at work right now, but I'll accept as soon as I get a chance


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> AHHH YISSS I got it! xD Don't know if I'll keep it for this noc, but I feel super accomplished n_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special shout-out to ObeseMudkipz for your kindness!



Congrats, also the Noc is pretty!


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i got a disoriented spirit! i think i'll wait for the festival to end to start selling it, a lot of people are probably in the ghostlight ruins as well so the amount of those familiars is probably higher now, if that makes sense. or would it be better to sell now?



Congrats! The overall number of them will only rise, so maybe see what demand is like for them now? Sometimes the hype can lead to easy sales.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Thank you too, yeah the colours match nicely c:
> 
> Also Wind got second place and I think I`ll buy a lair expansion with the 1% discount, still it costs 183150 ;v;



Lair discounts are awesome, even 1% saved is something. : D


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats! The overall number of them will only rise, so maybe see what demand is like for them now? Sometimes the hype can lead to easy sales.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lair discounts are awesome, even 1% saved is something. : D



Yes, and I only have 6 free spaces left now, so it?s better to go for it this week!


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Do you want to borrow two more? If you do, you can CR me for Hope and Ruin
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=101986&page=3
> 
> I'm at work right now, but I'll accept as soon as I get a chance



OMG I'd love to, thank you Xan! I don't have much to pay you for a borrowing fee though ;u; but I've sent them to you :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Congrats, also the Noc is pretty!



Thank you!!! I love her colors.


----------



## Alienfish

poopy coliseum :c well i love those anglerfishes at least they look so cute *w*


----------



## Cheremtasy

I put the floofy insect thingy on this girl here, not sure if it looks good or not though lol


----------



## Alienfish

looks awesome.... damn you coli and gathering be nice!


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> I put the floofy insect thingy on this girl here, not sure if it looks good or not though lol



I personally think it's a really cute apparel! :>


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> OMG I'd love to, thank you Xan! I don't have much to pay you for a borrowing fee though ;u; but I've sent them to you :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I love her colors.



Oh, you didn't have to worry about any borrowing fee! These two have been sitting lazy in my lair, eating all my food and getting fat. Give them a good workout for me this week. : D


----------



## inkling

^ i personally like her, I think she looks unique...I love how her tert color matches her skin

I hope arcane places 1st so i can expand my lair. its gotten so pricey for me! i finally started putting treasure in my vault for reserve funds, and i have extra for the push this week. hoping by the end of the week ill be rich


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> I put the floofy insect thingy on this girl here, not sure if it looks good or not though lol



I think it goes well with her, the colors match pretty nicely!


----------



## piske

Whoa! Just had my first boss battle! :O But nothing good dropped ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Whoa! Just had my first boss battle! :O But nothing good dropped ;u;



that drop rate is like 0.000000001% to even get the fam man the rng is horrid..


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> that drop rate is like 0.000000001% to even get the fam man the rng is horrid..



Haha is that true? Oh, man! It is kind of fun getting to grind in the higher levels at least!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha is that true? Oh, man! It is kind of fun getting to grind in the higher levels at least!



Lol idek if that literally but yeah it's very rare, I haven't got a boss fam drop yet


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Lol idek if that literally but yeah it's very rare, I haven't got a boss fam drop yet



Ah I see...yes, I'm grinding in Ghostlight now...I just want a familiar! ;>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeaaah I got one!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a tangled trick chest...what is that? :O


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats! The overall number of them will only rise, so maybe see what demand is like for them now? Sometimes the hype can lead to easy sales.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lair discounts are awesome, even 1% saved is something. : D



last i checked it was around 550k, but idk if it'll go higher or lower haha

new imp babies! just send whatever you want for them, as long as they're above exalt prices!












the mulberry's my favorite i think!


----------



## Irarina

I got the other boss from the new venue. I consider my fam list is done now for that venue \o/


----------



## piske

Oooh yay I got a Wraith Hound!!! :>


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Ah I see...yes, I'm grinding in Ghostlight now...I just want a familiar! ;>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeaaah I got one!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got a tangled trick chest...what is that? :O



Tangled trick chest is a festival chest! It has one of the festival skins in it!


----------



## Cadbberry

This is my flights holiday I am so excited for this, everything looks wonderful


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Tangled trick chest is a festival chest! It has one of the festival skins in it!



Ah, ok! WOW COOL! Thanks again, Xan - griding is actually fun now xD


----------



## zeoli

Does anyone wanna buy a Disoriented OR Malevolent Spirit from me o:
I can't seem to get them sold even tho I wrote in my board that people can haggle me to death LOL


----------



## Cheremtasy

Thank you pinelle, inkling ad Xanarcah 

Also I'm actually really poor now since I bought some of the skins from this holiday oh man ;w;"

I was also wondering what this guy's worth would be? He's level 18 and he has 1 ambush, 2 berserkers, an eliminate and a rally equipped on him


----------



## piske

Oh my goodness, I feel so lucky right now!!! The chest I found had the skin that I really wanted inside!!! What are the odds?! :>


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> Oh my goodness, I feel so lucky right now!!! The chest I found had the skin that I really wanted inside!!! What are the odds?! :>



Congrats! I'm pretty sure the chest names are the skin/accent names (or at least really similar) so you know what's inside before you open it lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pinelle said:


> Oh my goodness, I feel so lucky right now!!! The chest I found had the skin that I really wanted inside!!! What are the odds?! :>



Nice dragon 

I really hope the festival apparel goes down near the end of the week. I have about 200k I was going to spend on eggs but I need like 10 of them


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Ah, ok! WOW COOL! Thanks again, Xan - griding is actually fun now xD


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514

Here's a guide for were to find the chests and what's inside each of them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oliy said:


> Does anyone wanna buy a Disoriented OR Malevolent Spirit from me o:
> I can't seem to get them sold even tho I wrote in my board that people can haggle me to death LOL



How much do you want for each of them?


----------



## zeoli

Xanarcah said:


> How much do you want for each of them?



Offer, if that's okay ;v;


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> Congrats! I'm pretty sure the chest names are the skin/accent names (or at least really similar) so you know what's inside before you open it lol



Oh gosh, I feel stupid now! xD that makes sense!


----------



## JellyLu

I just got an extra Infestation Hound if anyone wants to trade for any of the other new familiars I don't have already. The only others  I have are the Shattered Vulture, Otherworldly Aura and Wendigo :3


----------



## Cadbberry

Some super nice person in the Shadow Flight was giving out some genes. I got spines for my fav NoN baby


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> Some super nice person in the Shadow Flight was giving out some genes. I got spines for my fav NoN baby



Ohh I love her colors  good luck with getting all her other genes! She'll look beautiful!


----------



## Cadbberry

rosabelle said:


> Ohh I love her colors  good luck with getting all her other genes! She'll look beautiful!



The other genes I will probably never get but a girl can hope XD


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> The other genes I will probably never get but a girl can hope XD



You'll get them at some point.  just gotta keep saving!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want this gen one?




Looks nice with glimmer and butterfly if you're super rich I guess


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> Some super nice person in the Shadow Flight was giving out some genes. I got spines for my fav NoN baby



What really? Are they still doing it? I need some genes ;A;


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> What really? Are they still doing it? I need some genes ;A;



it is one gene per person and only treasure genes, they should be, if you are in the shadow flight you can find it in the shadow fourm area

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> You'll get them at some point.  just gotta keep saving!



I doubt, both of those genes are 1,800,000+ all together pretty much.... ugh


----------



## piske

I've gotten 2 familiars from the ghostlight ruins today! but they're ugly ones ;u; aaand I snagged a petalwing peryton from the MP woot!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Cadbberry said:


> it is one gene per person and only treasure genes, they should be, if you are in the shadow flight you can find it in the shadow fourm area
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt, both of those genes are 1,800,000+ all together pretty much.... ugh



I can't find it aha, could you link me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> I've gotten 2 familiars from the ghostlight ruins today! but they're ugly ones ;u; aaand I snagged a petalwing peryton from the MP woot!



Congrats! Which ones did you get?


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> I can't find it aha, could you link me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Which ones did you get?



Thank you! :> The longneck medium and tatterwing carcass~


----------



## piske

And I just got a nightmare!


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> Thank you! :> The longneck medium and tatterwing carcass~



aww lucky i REALLY want the tatterwing carcass, its probably my fav xD


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> aww lucky i REALLY want the tatterwing carcass, its probably my fav xD



VMed you! c:


----------



## piske

I hope everyone else is enjoying the festival! Also, if anyone is interested in a nightmare or longneck medium, shoot me a VM or PM c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> I can't find it aha, could you link me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Which ones did you get?



Here you go http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/fl7/1761763


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I keep getting bosses as like my first or second battle, that's really mean. =[ Still no chests, but I just want a million pinecones so I can buy all the little glowmothy friends =[


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I keep getting bosses as like my first or second battle, that's really mean. =[ Still no chests, but I just want a million pinecones so I can buy all the little glowmothy friends =[



I am right with you, I am not getting ANY pinecones


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> I am right with you, I am not getting ANY pinecones



I've been getting a few here and there but it's really slow, like I'll get 1 per every other battle or so, and NO CHEST! Like bro, that's rude. So I am trying to brew some pinecones so I'll at least be able to buy stuff. All I've gotten so far is one of the fams


----------



## Cadbberry

I just scavenged a chest, I saw it for sure, and I went to my items and nothing was there.... so sad now


----------



## Alienfish

ugh yeah those gather crap hates me too... if there's one i really like i might buy it just cause but ya can't be good every month ;c


----------



## brutalitea

No chests so far from Digging. Haven't had a chance to Coli yet. But brewed and dug enough to get the familiar.

My snap pair had this XYX female baby






Send CR if you're interested. No less than 60k t.

Also this XXY boy 






20k or so.


----------



## Alienfish

cute snap babs <3

also yeah i got the fam from the favors but no chest yet, poopers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got my first two Chest right after each other. Tricky Guise and Tangled Trick


----------



## Alienfish

grats bb... damn you guys are too lucky -. -.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have a feeling the next new coli venue will be something with clouds. At least it should be, because there is at least one venue to represent every of the other elements now that there is a shadow one, so I mean, this is the next step right? Getting one for air? I mean the Falls has the wind symbol but it's not really wind themed... Well actually plague doesn't have one either, maybe we need a sinewy gross bloody puss covered place!


----------



## Alienfish

I doubt that plague would happen lol unless they change staff *cough*


----------



## Cheremtasy

New hatchlings if anyone is interested


----------



## piske

Tae said:


> No chests so far from Digging. Haven't had a chance to Coli yet. But brewed and dug enough to get the familiar.
> 
> My snap pair had this XYX female baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send CR if you're interested. No less than 60k t.
> 
> Also this XXY boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k or so.



I love the girl! So cute! c: bought the shadow emblem, need 1 more pinecone to buy the crown. Ghostlight Ruins gave me a lot of pine cones yesterday but not a lot this morning. Got about 15 from digging at least!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> New hatchlings if anyone is interested



They look like pretty, sparkly cirque du soleil babs! c:


----------



## JellyLu

I'm going to ask a stupid question, but is Entangled Creeper one of the Baldwin skins? My cauldron level is too low so I can't see and I can never seem to catch them in the marketplace...so I'm assuming they're brew exclusive....?

I just *really* want the skin to make my matriarch look like a super rep of her flight;; I even have an extra Ruin Wanderer skin I'd be willing to trade


----------



## Alienfish

nope bramble juggler and umbral fleece are the brewing ones :3


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> I'm going to ask a stupid question, but is Entangled Creeper one of the Baldwin skins? My cauldron level is too low so I can't see and I can never seem to catch them in the marketplace...so I'm assuming they're brew exclusive....?
> 
> I just *really* want the skin to make my matriarch look like a super rep of her flight;; I even have an extra Ruin Wanderer skin I'd be willing to trade



Nope, Entangled Creeper is a MP only accent, it's just very popular and harder to snipe. The two Baldwin ones are Bramble Juggler and Umbral Fleece.


----------



## Alienfish

yay almost double post 

i can see if i get another for ya if ya want though cause im on weird hours lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

hell @jelly just go add me if you haven't and you can buy the skin from me if you want.. ah mean ah can probably snipe it whenever


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> I love the girl! So cute! c: bought the shadow emblem, need 1 more pinecone to buy the crown. Ghostlight Ruins gave me a lot of pine cones yesterday but not a lot this morning. Got about 15 from digging at least!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> They look like pretty, sparkly cirque du soleil babs! c:



Haha thank you I guess xD
I must find them good homes :3


----------



## JellyLu

Moko said:


> nope bramble juggler and umbral fleece are the brewing ones :3





Xanarcah said:


> Nope, Entangled Creeper is a MP only accent, it's just very popular and harder to snipe. The two Baldwin ones are Bramble Juggler and Umbral Fleece.





Moko said:


> yay almost double post
> 
> i can see if i get another for ya if ya want though cause im on weird hours lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hell @jelly just go add me if you haven't and you can buy the skin from me if you want.. ah mean ah can probably snipe it whenever



Ah ok, thank you both! I feel dumb now ._.

@Moko ok~ Thanks for the offer, I'll add you now! ^.^

On a side note, my "ugly" progen just became a spiral and I love him more <3


----------



## Alienfish

ya no probs i can probably get another and i dont really have use for it now lol xD


----------



## JellyLu

Moko said:


> ya no probs i can probably get another and i dont really have use for it now lol xD



By the grace of shadow momma I just got one from MP ;o;
Still, thank you for the offer and the add though ^.^


----------



## Alienfish

ahh grats then   e de nada ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

Does anyone know how many types of chests there are? I have a tangled trick, wandering, chessknight and two tricky guise. If there are more I'd be willing to trade a tricky guise chest for one I don't have.


----------



## piske

Haha look at how crazy my noc looks decked out in all of the Trickmurk stuff~






- - - Post Merge - - -

@Botari: here you go! Xan found a link! c:

Chest Guide


----------



## Cadbberry

After so many hours of grinding I only have 64 pinecones, ugh..... irritation
No chests either


----------



## cheezyfries

Botari1999 said:


> Does anyone know how many types of chests there are? I have a tangled trick, wandering, chessknight and two tricky guise. If there are more I'd be willing to trade a tricky guise chest for one I don't have.



there're six different chests!


----------



## piske

If anyone needs a few extra pine cones, let me know! I only have 4 extra right now but I'll probably grind throughout the festival and I would be happy for someone to take them c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pinelle said:


> If anyone needs a few extra pine cones, let me know! I only have 4 extra right now but I'll probably grind throughout the festival and I would be happy for someone to take them c:



I'd be happy to take them if you don't find anyone who's active and wants them  c:


----------



## piske

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'd be happy to take them if you don't find anyone who's active and wants them  c:



I'll send them your way! If I get more I'll let you know too~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent :>


----------



## zeoli

Does anyone want to buy a Disoriented Spirit :3c


----------



## Alienfish

-kicks gather and coli- come onnnnnn


----------



## Cheremtasy

pinelle said:


> Haha look at how crazy my noc looks decked out in all of the Trickmurk stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Botari: here you go! Xan found a link! c:
> 
> Chest Guide



Ah thank you! In that case would anyone do be willing to trade a tricky guise chest for a wispy magic chest?


----------



## piske

Oliy said:


> Does anyone want to buy a Disoriented Spirit :3c



Lucky! I've fought that thing so many times...!


----------



## Alienfish

ghhh you got that new fam already?!?! lucky. i've never gotten those fams bahaha but coli hates me so hard man


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ghhh you got that new fam already?!?! lucky. i've never gotten those fams bahaha but coli hates me so hard man



I think it hates me too! I got 4 familiars this weekend but I haven't gotten one since


----------



## Alienfish

i meant the boss drops, not the regular dudes.. those i have a ****ton of haha


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> i meant the boss drops, not the regular dudes.. those i have a ****ton of haha



Ohhh haha ok


----------



## Alienfish

lol de nada xD anyways had enough finally for brewing that second skin.. yassss


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> lol de nada xD anyways had enough finally for brewing that second skin.. yassss



Oh awesome, congrats! Will you post what it looks like on your derg?


----------



## Alienfish

Don't really have an Imp male so I can't XD I can post  my Noc though


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Don't really have an Imp male so I can't XD I can post  my Noc though



Ahhh that's the one I got too!!! I love it :>


----------



## Alienfish

thanks and yes me too, the accents are always better cause they are not colored by some 3 year old.. like grah people make cool skins!


----------



## piske

I have 16 more pine cones if anyone would like them! Just PM/VM me c:


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> I have 16 more pine cones if anyone would like them! Just PM/VM me c:



free or how much ya want?


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> free or how much ya want?



Haha free c: you and Botari asked for some, so I'll give you both 8 if that's ok!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha free c: you and Botari asked for some, so I'll give you both 8 if that's ok!



ah sure, i think i have you so just send me a pm ^^' otherwise im HippieTurt

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lol i accidentally clicked on some 4-hour familiar in brewing so now i have to wait until i can do regular stuff.. oh well that rose lizard thing's kinda cute


----------



## cheezyfries

i love the way my progen looks with this accent, works better than furnace queen imo


----------



## Cadbberry

I have been coli grinding for probably over 10 hours now and no chests, only 112 pinecones, I am grinding in the new area, the dark one, it is ranked number 2 on the scale for trickmurk. I am getting so irritated with this


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I have been coli grinding for probably over 10 hours now and no chests, only 112 pinecones, I am grinding in the new area, the dark one, it is ranked number 2 on the scale for trickmurk. I am getting so irritated with this



me too i could probably have better luck elsewhere smh they need to work on their rng really...

i will try getting one each of the favors that's it frickle the skins i jav the ones i want anyways


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ah sure, i think i have you so just send me a pm ^^' otherwise im HippieTurt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also lol i accidentally clicked on some 4-hour familiar in brewing so now i have to wait until i can do regular stuff.. oh well that rose lizard thing's kinda cute



Sent to you! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i love the way my progen looks with this accent, works better than furnace queen imo



LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Alienfish

^muito obrigada C: those are well needed -kicks shadowmomma-


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> me too i could probably have better luck elsewhere smh they need to work on their rng really...
> 
> i will try getting one each of the favors that's it frickle the skins i jav the ones i want anyways



I have one skin so far and I can't use it how I wanted so I am broke and I can't buy anything else that is rad.
Well other then the skins and accents you can brew up, I have those


----------



## Alienfish

yea my skill is high enough but im stuck with some stupid familiar i clicked without looking on lol and i had the stuff for it so lol.. but yeah i have both of those so just brewing le cones later..


----------



## Cadbberry

As I complain I get my first chest, just the brambletrick chest, ugh not what I was hoping for


----------



## Alienfish

well better than 0 i guesss... grats though!


----------



## inkling

you guys i just realized one of my dragons i bought for fodder has thylacine gene....he's not particularly pretty..and i normally would just go ahead and exalt but ya i thought id mention and see what you guys would do/think?


----------



## piske

inkling said:


> you guys i just realized one of my dragons i bought for fodder has thylacine gene....he's not particularly pretty..and i normally would just go ahead and exalt but ya i thought id mention and see what you guys would do/think?



Post him! :>

I'm getting some seriously crappy drops in the coli tonight :<


----------



## cheezyfries

pinelle said:


> Sent to you! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!



thank you!! i love the accent so much, i wish chee still ran an accent shop!


----------



## JellyLu

My girl is updated with her new style <333 






You guys probably saw it already if you look at older posts but I'm just so happy with how she looks I just had to share again ;u;


----------



## piske

Has anyone ever been in Earth flight? c:


----------



## rosabelle

JellyLu said:


> My girl is updated with her new style <333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys probably saw it already if you look at older posts but I'm just so happy with how she looks I just had to share again ;u;



Ayy she looks lovely! 



pinelle said:


> Has anyone ever been in Earth flight? c:



I'm not sure anybody here has been in Earth flight  I could be wrong but I haven't seen someone in tbt there yet. Are you planning to move there?


----------



## JellyLu

rosabelle said:


> Ayy she looks lovely!



Ty ;u; I'm super glad I was able to get everything I wanted for her


----------



## brutalitea

Still no chests from digging. And only got one chest from Coli. _And_ no one has bought any of my dragons yet. Sigh.


----------



## Alienfish

No chests yet but I think I have somewhat enough for the last favors items sigh indeed.


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Ayy she looks lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure anybody here has been in Earth flight  I could be wrong but I haven't seen someone in tbt there yet. Are you planning to move there?



It's always appealed to me, but I'm not sure what the community is like and I'm not 100% sold on the brown eyes


----------



## cheezyfries

pinelle said:


> It's always appealed to me, but I'm not sure what the community is like and I'm not 100% sold on the brown eyes



from what i've heard it's a small and slow community, but there might be some issues with everything over there right now? i might be wrong about that, but the people there are pretty close, just slow-moving forums ^^ hope that helps!


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> from what i've heard it's a small and slow community, but there might be some issues with everything over there right now? i might be wrong about that, but the people there are pretty close, just slow-moving forums ^^ hope that helps!



That does help, thank you! I think I still do more FR stuff here than actually on FR anyway!


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> It's always appealed to me, but I'm not sure what the community is like and I'm not 100% sold on the brown eyes



From what I've read around since earth is a small community, most people are close around there.  They seem to be getting into dom also and they've been doing a couple of pushes. Maybe try asking around in Flight Rising Discussion forums if you're still curious. Some people from earth might be able to answer  I've also been curious about earth heh


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> From what I've read around since earth is a small community, most people are close around there.  They seem to be getting into dom also and they've been doing a couple of pushes. Maybe try asking around in Flight Rising Discussion forums if you're still curious. Some people from earth might be able to answer  I've also been curious about earth heh



That's a good idea, thank you!  I think brown eyes would look great with your lair! It would match a lot of the sweets dragons that you have!


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> That's a good idea, thank you!  I think brown eyes would look great with your lair! It would match a lot of the sweets dragons that you have!



Ahh, thanks!  I do agree. Although I don't really breed any dragons. Its weird but I wasn't so fond of breeding. Haha recently though, I though about starting a hatchery but too lazy ;__;


----------



## Alienfish

finally all the favors. might grind for extras if im bored n shizz but ugh that took time to even get one of each ><


----------



## inkling

pinelle said:


> Post him! :>
> 
> I'm getting some seriously crappy drops in the coli tonight :<


----------



## piske

inkling said:


>



Umm I love that combination for a noc! I think he looks great! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But then again, I have a Thistle noc so I'm biased 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosabelle said:


> Ahh, thanks!  I do agree. Although I don't really breed any dragons. Its weird but I wasn't so fond of breeding. Haha recently though, I though about starting a hatchery but too lazy ;__;



You should! Maybe just breed a few at a time? Then it's not so much work...maybe!


----------



## Cadbberry

Why did my one thacaline baby have to have to end up like... this





- - - Post Merge - - -

Though on the bright side I found these two as a perfect Thacaline breeding pair


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> Though on the bright side I found these two as a perfect Thacaline breeding pair



Er, aren't those two siblings?


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Er, aren't those two siblings?


Are they! I didn't even notice, I just found them in the AH and was like male and female babies for cheap with Thac yay..... Oh well, I have other ones I can breed them with. Thanks for pointing that out I wouldn't have noticed


----------



## Alienfish

yeah you cant breed those

also @cad just remove the other genes or scatter?


----------



## Xanarcah

*I'm now buying Pinecones*. 

Sell me your Pinecones. : D


----------



## Alienfish

nuuuh all the pinecones are belong to me x)))


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> nuuuh all the pinecones are belong to me x)))



I'll just keep all this sweet sweet money for myself then~



Arena is dropping magnificently right now, around 50 Pinecones and 3 chests in 40 mins or so. : D


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> I'll just keep all this sweet sweet money for myself then~
> 
> 
> 
> Arena is dropping magnificently right now, around 50 Pinecones and 3 chests in 40 mins or so. : D



Really?! Wow, gonna grind while I'm the bus then! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops *on the bus


----------



## JellyLu

I actually really like that thy Guardian *.*
He reminds me of Captain America


----------



## Xanarcah

The new venue is gorgeous, but the Arena is my real home. 



_Time for a break_


----------



## piske

Ah, I got one in the Arena too! :>


----------



## rosabelle

okay, this is the first fest that I have bad rng luck ;__; sooo would anyone want to trade their tangled trick chest or chessknight chest for my wandering chest?


----------



## piske

I really want the dwarf hainus...has anyone been able to snipe one from the MP? ;A; I've snagged a few of the new ones, but I've never seen the hainus or the harlequin stagwing.


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> I really want the dwarf hainus...has anyone been able to snipe one from the MP? ;A; I've snagged a few of the new ones, but I've never seen the hainus or the harlequin stagwing.



I got the Brightwing one from from an Iron chest o:


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> I got the Brightwing one from from an Iron chest o:



Did you??? Ah, lucky! Iron chests are from bonding with your familiars, right?


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Did you??? Ah, lucky! Iron chests are from bonding with your familiars, right?



Yep! Would you like mine? 
You gave me a nightmare so I could give you the Brightwing!


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Yep! Would you like mine?
> You gave me a nightmare so I could give you the Brightwing!



Oh my, are you really sure??? You don't have to :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah you can keep it, you're very generous! I'll keep trying


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Oh my, are you really sure??? You don't have to :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah you can keep it, you're very generous! I'll keep trying



Oh, no I'd be happy to give it to you ^^ 
I'm sorry I just stepped out for a few minutes so I didn't see your reply until now x:


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Oh, no I'd be happy to give it to you ^^
> I'm sorry I just stepped out for a few minutes so I didn't see your reply until now x:



Oh no worries! I hope you didn't take my message that way ;v; thank you so much~ <3


----------



## inkling

wtf


----------



## Alienfish

ugh that rotten luck.. but yeah i hate when you get like 3-4 shadow/neutral monsters aaaand nothing but like 1 cone if you are lucky like.. uh


----------



## piske

Snagged a few of the new familiars from the MP! Although, I'm not really a big fan of the manticores


----------



## Alienfish

why do i keep brewing familiars lol XD o well xp i guess i need that too


----------



## FancyThat

I love the main apparel item this festival ^^ I've got quite a few in storage and some on dragons. Ordered a few accents that didn't make the cut as well. The new venue for shadow is really helping with currency.


----------



## Alienfish

^that's good it didn't help me too much so im just brewing or gathering haaah. bad luck rng as per usual lmao


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> why do i keep brewing familiars lol XD o well xp i guess i need that too



Haha because it's FUN


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha because it's FUN



yeah i p much have the materials and they give a lot of xp so xD yes it is i think i have like 150 different fams atm lol!


----------



## Xanarcah

Me right now:


----------



## Cadbberry

I have gotten no other chests and so few pinecones, I am really having a cruddy time this event, and it sucks more it is my event (the shadow flight)


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Me right now:



omg dude... deja vu

DIDNT WE USE THAT LAST FEST???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I have gotten no other chests and so few pinecones, I am really having a cruddy time this event, and it sucks more it is my event (the shadow flight)



Ghost venue was decent, but I went to Kelp Beds to level some fodder and I get some good ones there also a chest. Where are you grinding?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> I have gotten no other chests and so few pinecones, I am really having a cruddy time this event, and it sucks more it is my event (the shadow flight)



Sorry it's not going your way this fest. D: Have you tried switching venues? I find that sometimes I'll get crap drops in one venue, but I'll get better drops if I switch to a different venue. The new Ruins, even though they're supposed to be the new best place to farm, has been only _okay_ for me. I switched into the Delta yesterday to farm for some Swipp materials for a trade and got a pretty good drop for pinecones there. Afterwards I settled into the Arena and it was amazing. It varies day by day, of course, but I can't bring myself to sit in a venue that's not paying out and would rather try my luck elsewhere. 

Sometimes the "best" venues by numbers don't drop as much because of how much time it takes to kill monsters. I like the lower levels myself because I can burn through mob after mob after mob. The faster I can go, the more currency I can find. Even though the upper levels might have a higher encounter rate, they also take more time to clear. 


And then there's RNG to contend with. No workarounds for that. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> omg dude... deja vu
> 
> DIDNT WE USE THAT LAST FEST???



YES I STOLE IT FROM DOM WATCH LAST YEAR : D


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Sorry it's not going your way this fest. D: Have you tried switching venues? I find that sometimes I'll get crap drops in one venue, but I'll get better drops if I switch to a different venue. The new Ruins, even though they're supposed to be the new best place to farm, has been only _okay_ for me. I switched into the Delta yesterday to farm for some Swipp materials for a trade and got a pretty good drop for pinecones there. Afterwards I settled into the Arena and it was amazing. It varies day by day, of course, but I can't bring myself to sit in a venue that's not paying out and would rather try my luck elsewhere.
> 
> Sometimes the "best" venues by numbers don't drop as much because of how much time it takes to kill monsters. I like the lower levels myself because I can burn through mob after mob after mob. The faster I can go, the more currency I can find. Even though the upper levels might have a higher encounter rate, they also take more time to clear.
> 
> 
> And then there's RNG to contend with. No workarounds for that. xD;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES I STOLE IT FROM DOM WATCH LAST YEAR : D



I tried the new venue and the harpy venue

- - - Post Merge - - -

Went to sandswept, second battle I got a crate with a normal skin that is available all year round, seriously game ;3;


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Sorry it's not going your way this fest. D: Have you tried switching venues? I find that sometimes I'll get crap drops in one venue, but I'll get better drops if I switch to a different venue. The new Ruins, even though they're supposed to be the new best place to farm, has been only _okay_ for me. I switched into the Delta yesterday to farm for some Swipp materials for a trade and got a pretty good drop for pinecones there. Afterwards I settled into the Arena and it was amazing. It varies day by day, of course, but I can't bring myself to sit in a venue that's not paying out and would rather try my luck elsewhere.
> 
> Sometimes the "best" venues by numbers don't drop as much because of how much time it takes to kill monsters. I like the lower levels myself because I can burn through mob after mob after mob. The faster I can go, the more currency I can find. Even though the upper levels might have a higher encounter rate, they also take more time to clear.
> 
> 
> And then there's RNG to contend with. No workarounds for that. xD;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES I STOLE IT FROM DOM WATCH LAST YEAR : D



Can someone please tell me what RNG is? c:


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Can someone please tell me what RNG is? c:



RNG is Random Number Generator.


----------



## cheezyfries

i've been slacking off so much this festival and it's starting to show (okay i don't even have 300 pinecones oh my gosh). i have spring break the week after this so i've been super busy this week with term papers and projects being due, ahhhhh
also considering moving to another flight- i'm on a team in lightning but it isn't really motivating me to exalt and such like my last team did, and i think that it'd be ruder to ask to move back to my old team. how are things in light? i think plague is too gorey for me XD


----------



## inkling

im kinda slacking to bc im busy with work anf get home late...but saturday night omg im gonna celebrate!

here's my shadow girl i got from kaydee


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i've been slacking off so much this festival and it's starting to show (okay i don't even have 300 pinecones oh my gosh). i have spring break the week after this so i've been super busy this week with term papers and projects being due, ahhhhh
> also considering moving to another flight- i'm on a team in lightning but it isn't really motivating me to exalt and such like my last team did, and i think that it'd be ruder to ask to move back to my old team. how are things in light? i think plague is too gorey for me XD



Thank the deities for brewing currency, right? Brewing is one of the main ways I'm able to reach my festival goals at all. 

I know both Peisinoe and Rosabelle are active in Light's dom stuff, maybe you can ask them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> im kinda slacking to bc im busy with work anf get home late...but saturday night omg im gonna celebrate!
> 
> here's my shadow girl i got from kaydee



Your Coatl is beautiful. o: She looks so clean and I love the little purple accents everywhere.


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> i've been slacking off so much this festival and it's starting to show (okay i don't even have 300 pinecones oh my gosh). i have spring break the week after this so i've been super busy this week with term papers and projects being due, ahhhhh
> also considering moving to another flight- i'm on a team in lightning but it isn't really motivating me to exalt and such like my last team did, and i think that it'd be ruder to ask to move back to my old team. how are things in light? i think plague is too gorey for me XD



Dom in Light is super active! You'll find lots of teammates and people are super friendly. The Dom leaders are amazing. I don't push in teams though, I'm more of a solo exalter. However the boards move at a good pace and there is always activity during pushes. I think if you're looking for a friendly and more active Dom environment then Light or Plague are your best bet.


----------



## cinny

inkling said:


> im kinda slacking to bc im busy with work anf get home late...but saturday night omg im gonna celebrate!
> 
> here's my shadow girl i got from kaydee



beautiful <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hello! I know treasure genes aren't that great but if anyone wants me to buy them something let me know! I have 250k right now that I was going to use for gloomwillows but unless they go down to 40k I'll just buy genes or eggs

EDIT: eggs are 173k. No thank you


----------



## Alienfish

gah rollover time or whatever maintenance crap.. ayy mango. oh well i hope i can snag more of that tailbug it's way too cool


----------



## piske

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hello! I know treasure genes aren't that great but if anyone wants me to buy them something let me know! I have 250k right now that I was going to use for gloomwillows but unless they go down to 40k I'll just buy genes or eggs
> 
> EDIT: eggs are 173k. No thank you



Wow! That's really generous of you!


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> Dom in Light is super active! You'll find lots of teammates and people are super friendly. The Dom leaders are amazing. I don't push in teams though, I'm more of a solo exalter. However the boards move at a good pace and there is always activity during pushes. I think if you're looking for a friendly and more active Dom environment then Light or Plague are your best bet.



that sounds awesome, thank you so much! i'm currently a triskele nests person though ahhh i think i'll move around late may so i can participate in brightshine


----------



## roseflower

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hello! I know treasure genes aren't that great but if anyone wants me to buy them something let me know! I have 250k right now that I was going to use for gloomwillows but unless they go down to 40k I'll just buy genes or eggs
> 
> EDIT: eggs are 173k. No thank you



Aww that`s really generous of you, would you maybe consider buying a Cherub gene for this Gen 1 Noc?


----------



## JellyLu

My friend and I hatched our first thylacine nest! We got 2 noodle kids <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

roseflower said:


> Aww that`s really generous of you, would you maybe consider buying a Cherub gene for this Gen 1 Noc?


Sent it your way


----------



## roseflower

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sent it your way



Thank you so much, she looks stunning


----------



## JellyLu

I'm also thinking about breeding my Northern Lights pair x:
If anyone would want one lmk. They're a light subspecies~

Here are the parents:











I doubt any of you guys would want the kids, but I thought I'd offer anyway  I'm still not quite sure if I'll breed them ;; I've just been thinking about it for a while since I'm not sure if it would be a waste to have a good pair and not breed them...


----------



## inkling

omg thanks xan and cinny!!


----------



## JellyLu

Does anyone have an extra Glowing Contagion accent I could barter for? ;;


----------



## Cadbberry

End of this festival and I have nothing.... I am so upset this was a bum out for me....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> End of this festival and I have nothing.... I am so upset this was a bum out for me....



I didn't do nearly as well as I'd hoped. I got 1 fam, 1 crown, 2 apparel, and 4 chests. I was only able to get the apparel with brewing cones because I got hardly cones anywhere else. And I did manage to nab a few skins too but now I am broke and have 12 leftover cones so I can't do anything with them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I have no idea what to sell my raptor children for. =[


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I didn't do nearly as well as I'd hoped. I got 1 fam, 1 crown, 2 apparel, and 4 chests. I was only able to get the apparel with brewing cones because I got hardly cones anywhere else. And I did manage to nab a few skins too but now I am broke and have 12 leftover cones so I can't do anything with them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I have no idea what to sell my raptor children for. =[



I got 1 of everything but the crown, 2 brewed accents, 1 brewed skin, 1 accent from the shop and 1 chest.... thats alll. I ground so hard and nothing came my way I am so just ugh, my hopes were up to high....


----------



## brutalitea

I am *still* trying to unload four dragons.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> I got 1 of everything but the crown, 2 brewed accents, 1 brewed skin, 1 accent from the shop and 1 chest.... thats alll. I ground so hard and nothing came my way I am so just ugh, my hopes were up to high....



Yeah me too, honestly I think I got all my chests from venues that weren't listed as good venues... I was hoping this would be a good run for me because it's my celebration! For Shadowmomma!  But no, instead I got crap and it really sucked. I even had to open one of my chest because I would never find the one skin I wanted in the marketplace. =/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

AAAAANNNNND now after gathering I have like ALMOST enough for another familiar... so I mean I SHOULD grind to get the last few pine cones but I've literally ran out of steam to do anything on FR for now...


----------



## Alienfish

bleh need another 32 cones for a third tailbug.. no chest yet though


----------



## piske

I have 15 pincecones if anyone wants them~


----------



## Alienfish

blah bad event not a single chest and im going away tonight so just doing some last minute cones.

if you're okay with giving em away free i'll take em please c:


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> blah bad event not a single chest and im going away tonight so just doing some last minute cones.
> 
> if you're okay with giving em away free i'll take em please c:



Yup! Sending them your way!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks a lot 

also -kicks shadow- glad i sniped a few skins and could brew two at least siiigh bad coli venues

- - - Post Merge - - -

lag thread

well thanks again x))

got a third tailbug at least so something but srsly no chests bruh shadowmomma is mean


----------



## JellyLu

I also have 15 if anyone wants them ;; (pinecones that is)


----------



## Cadbberry

JellyLu said:


> I also have 15 if anyone wants them ;; (pinecones that is)



I would really love them if you could spare them


----------



## JellyLu

Cadbberry said:


> I would really love them if you could spare them



Alright I'll send them! Your user is the same as it is here right?


----------



## Cadbberry

JellyLu said:


> Alright I'll send them! Your user is the same as it is here right?



Yes it is :3


----------



## JellyLu

Cadbberry said:


> Yes it is :3



Glad you got them ok ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

JellyLu said:


> Glad you got them ok ^^



Thank you so much

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> Glad you got them ok ^^



Thank you so much


----------



## Alienfish

hatched this one from an arcane egg.. finally have all the egg achievements so i can go gather levels on the other ones!

not too sure about the sand tert though lol!


----------



## piske

Got this Tundra cutie~ scryed her with stained for a lovely mauve color. Think I'll try to save up to get a stained scroll c:


----------



## zeoli

Is anyone selling their Treasure and want TBT? B)


----------



## JellyLu

I found a good female coatl for a male I have. I know their genes aren't the most valuable or anything, but I really like the combination ^^ I can't wait until the girl is RTB

EDIT: The pic came out small but they produce tiger/hypnotic/okapi babs in the green range


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

That feeling when you purchase the wrong egg in the AH ;-; rip that noc egg




Free to anyone who wants it otherwise it goes in the AH! Seems like a potential cookie dragon


----------



## JellyLu

I know some of you guys collect old dragons and someone is auctioning off a 6 digit imp girl here

Just wanted to give a heads up in case any of you were interested .-.


----------



## brutalitea

Lowered the prices of my dragons for sale. Still on luck. *pulls hair* I need space for my leap day nest


----------



## Cadbberry

Selling all but 2 dragons on this page, I really REALLY need money like right now, so if you want any then just let me know http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193405&page=4


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> That feeling when you purchase the wrong egg in the AH ;-; rip that noc egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free to anyone who wants it otherwise it goes in the AH! Seems like a potential cookie dragon



I'll take it! I am starting on some cookie dragon pairs and I would love to get another pair started and this chocolate orange combo is cute! I'll send a CR


----------



## Alienfish

LOL beastclan dom !

o well glad for event to be over and that i can start going for other gathering levels achievement, and nice plague made it 2nd place on dom now!


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> LOL beastclan dom !
> 
> o well glad for event to be over and that i can start going for other gathering levels achievement, and nice plague made it 2nd place on dom now!



Hahaha! Does that happen often than beastclans dominate?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Hahaha! Does that happen often than beastclans dominate?



At the beginnings of weeks, yeah it's pretty common to see the Beastclans at the top of the board.


----------



## Xanarcah

Trickmurk Haul ~

58 accents/skins
33 familiars
32 apparel
19 chests

I also apparently made some money on top of all that, which usually doesn't happen. o: Festivals for me are usually an exercise in either going flat broke or minimizing costs as much as possible. 

How did everyone else fare? : D


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Trickmurk Haul ~
> 
> 58 accents/skins
> 33 familiars
> 32 apparel
> 19 chests
> 
> I also apparently made some money on top of all that, which usually doesn't happen. o: Festivals for me are usually an exercise in either going flat broke or minimizing costs as much as possible.
> 
> How did everyone else fare? : D



how the hell do you do it

and nah this one was crap for me, not a single chest but yea i got a few skins still.


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> how the hell do you do it
> 
> and nah this one was crap for me, not a single chest but yea i got a few skins still.



I write guides on how to ace festivals and I'm pretty sure almost no one ever tried what I wrote. xD But it's legit what I do every month.  

Mostly, doing well during festivals is about being prepared and keeping an eye out for opportunities and taking advantage of them when they come along. That's really it.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> I write guides on how to ace festivals and I'm pretty sure almost no one ever tried what I wrote. xD But it's legit what I do every month.
> 
> Mostly, doing well during festivals is about being prepared and keeping an eye out for opportunities and taking advantage of them when they come along. That's really it.



Make a mental note to check out Xan's guide for the next festival!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Make a mental note to check out Xan's guide for the next festival!



same here like psht most of em have been really bad let alone i have a busy life >>


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Trickmurk Haul ~
> 
> 58 accents/skins
> 33 familiars
> 32 apparel
> 19 chests
> 
> I also apparently made some money on top of all that, which usually doesn't happen. o: Festivals for me are usually an exercise in either going flat broke or minimizing costs as much as possible.
> 
> How did everyone else fare? : D



That?s awesome, congrats
I had not much chest luck, I only found a few. Pinecones were okay, I also kept on brewing them, that helped a lot c:

Now I?m looking forward to the Mistral Jamboree next month, my flight`s festival!


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Trickmurk Haul ~
> 
> 58 accents/skins
> 33 familiars
> 32 apparel
> 19 chests
> 
> I also apparently made some money on top of all that, which usually doesn't happen. o: Festivals for me are usually an exercise in either going flat broke or minimizing costs as much as possible.
> 
> How did everyone else fare? : D



You lucky duck... I did so much grinding and only came out with
6 accents/skins
2 familiars
2 apparel
1 chests
I am so disappointed... Failed at my flights festival


----------



## Alienfish

mistral seems really nice hope they do good with the skins n shizz =D


----------



## tumut

yay I finished 3 dragons this week

- - - Post Merge - - -

on the downside I barely got anything from trickmurk but oh well


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> That?s awesome, congrats
> I had not much chest luck, I only found a few. Pinecones were okay, I also kept on brewing them, that helped a lot c:



Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the Wind festival too!

And what you said about Baldwin is really the key. The 20 quantity of festival currency is always 1 copper muck and 1 grey slime. It's always takes 2:50 to brew. Here's my schedule for brewing during festivals:

6am. Wake up, set currency to brew.
Lunch time/11am-ish. Set the next batch to brew.
Break at work 2 or 2:30pm-ish. Set next batch. 
Get home at 5-ish, set next brew when ready.
8-9pm. Set next brew.
If I'm up late, I can set I've more before bed, but if not it's no big deal.

So I average about 5 brewings of 20 currency per day. For a week long festival, that's 700 currency with more or less no work. 

That's 35 brewings, 35 sets of materials. I try to make sure to break down that much apparel and familiars in the 3 weeks between festivals. 21 days to get 70 materials is plenty of time. 700 currency is exactly enough to get 7 familiars and 7 apparel. 

There are also plenty of people on the forums looking to brew things for others for free because they want the cauldron experience. So I can get more by asking them and sending over my materials.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohman all of my typos .-.


----------



## Alienfish

oh wow man xan you are sure.. dedicated i don't think i could do that let alone going up early  oh well i'll be casual pleb for time being.. i admire all you do though... holy shizz


----------



## piske

Hey everyone - how much do Lv 25 dergs usually go for? c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> oh wow man xan you are sure.. dedicated i don't think i could do that let alone going up early  oh well i'll be casual pleb for time being.. i admire all you do though... holy shizz



Haha, I'm just dedicated to perfecting the methods of getting the most product for the least effort spent. 

Also, to be clear, 6am is the time I need to be up for work, not strictly to brew stuff. I work only morning shifts and I commute via bus.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Hey everyone - how much do Lv 25 dergs usually go for? c:



300-350k or 500-600g? Depends on if it has stones and is statetd correctly and is pretty/popular breed.


----------



## Alienfish

Ah make sense then, earliest I have to is like 7 am if I have uni so... well still cool beans you are so dedicated!






picked this gen2 lady up earlier.. kinda like the color and there are not too many nice crimson dergs around so!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the Wind festival too!
> 
> And what you said about Baldwin is really the key. The 20 quantity of festival currency is always 1 copper muck and 1 grey slime. It's always takes 2:50 to brew. Here's my schedule for brewing during festivals:
> 
> 6am. Wake up, set currency to brew.
> Lunch time/11am-ish. Set the next batch to brew.
> Break at work 2 or 2:30pm-ish. Set next batch.
> Get home at 5-ish, set next brew when ready.
> 8-9pm. Set next brew.
> If I'm up late, I can set I've more before bed, but if not it's no big deal.
> 
> So I average about 5 brewings of 20 currency per day. For a week long festival, that's 700 currency with more or less no work.
> 
> That's 35 brewings, 35 sets of materials. I try to make sure to break down that much apparel and familiars in the 3 weeks between festivals. 21 days to get 70 materials is plenty of time. 700 currency is exactly enough to get 7 familiars and 7 apparel.
> 
> There are also plenty of people on the forums looking to brew things for others for free because they want the cauldron experience. So I can get more by asking them and sending over my materials.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ohman all of my typos .-.



Ah impressive, yeah it?s best to prepare a lot of the the stuff you need before the festival begins, so you don?t have to worry about it and can just keep on brewing


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, I'm just dedicated to perfecting the methods of getting the most product for the least effort spent.
> 
> Also, to be clear, 6am is the time I need to be up for work, not strictly to brew stuff. I work only morning shifts and I commute via bus.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 300-350k or 500-600g? Depends on if it has stones and is statetd correctly and is pretty/popular breed.



Ok thanks, Xan! c: if anyone has 2 Lv 25 coli dragons they'd like to sell, I'll buy with gems~PM or VM me!


----------



## Kiikay

aww yiiiiissssssssssssss 8)


----------



## Xanarcah

Kiikay said:


> aww yiiiiissssssssssssss 8)



That is so gorgeous. o: Dragon dressing game on point!


----------



## Xanarcah

Double post lag


----------



## piske

Are nocs good for coli grinding?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Are nocs good for coli grinding?



Breed doesn't matter, it's just personal preference what you like to look at in the coli.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Breed doesn't matter, it's just personal preference what you like to look at in the coli.



ya :3 some elements are better for mage and some are better for physical but breed you can use whatcha want


----------



## piske

@Xan @Moko thank you for the info! Sorry I have so many silly questions ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I ask which are better for physical?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> @Xan @Moko thank you for the info! Sorry I have so many silly questions ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can I ask which are better for physical?



It varies from venue to venue, really. Arcane is best for the two fodder Mire build, nature and water in the ruin raider build. Plague is recommended in the Kelp Beds. Ice, wind, and Lightning for mage builds. If you're just doing easy venue farming with a team then it doesn't matter too much, if you're leveling fodder it matters a lot more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For general coli, I usually use Plague, Lightning, and Light dragons.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> It varies from venue to venue, really. Arcane is best for the two fodder Mire build, nature and water in the ruin raider build. Plague is recommended in the Kelp Beds. Ice, wind, and Lightning for mage builds. If you're just doing easy venue farming with a team then it doesn't matter too much, if you're leveling fodder it matters a lot more.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For general coli, I usually use Plague, Lightning, and Light dragons.



Thank you! c: it probably makes the most sense to buy ones that are already stoned?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Thank you! c: it probably makes the most sense to buy ones that are already stoned?



Yeah, because stones cost a lot, buying a dragon with stones already equipped is a big savings.


----------



## Peisinoe

41 Apparel
39 Familiars
47 Skins
3 Chests

I've toned down on the chests collecting tbh lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> 41 Apparel
> 39 Familiars
> 47 Skins
> 3 Chests
> 
> I've toned down on the chests collecting tbh lol



How do you even! I am so astonished.... and jealous XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> 41 Apparel
> 39 Familiars
> 47 Skins
> 3 Chests
> 
> I've toned down on the chests collecting tbh lol



...

_Well done._


----------



## piske

pinelle said:


> Ok thanks, Xan! c: if anyone has 2 Lv 25 coli dragons they'd like to sell, I'll buy with gems~PM or VM me!



Never mind, I got 2! c: they're eye burners for sure, but now I can grind


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Never mind, I got 2! c: they're eye burners for sure, but now I can grind



Dalmis is quite pretty. o: I don't think either has colors bright enough to be an eyeburner though.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Dalmis is quite pretty. o: I don't think either has colors bright enough to be an eyeburner though.



Welll I did scatter Dalmis ;u; I know I shouldn't because he'll pretty much just be for coli grinding but he was magenta before ;A;


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Welll I did scatter Dalmis ;u; I know I shouldn't because he'll pretty much just be for coli grinding but he was magenta before ;A;



Ooh. o: 

Well, to be fair, I feel like coli dragons should be aesthetically pleasing to the one using them because you'll be seeing a looooot of them in the coli.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh. o:
> 
> Well, to be fair, I feel like coli dragons should be aesthetically pleasing to the one using them because you'll be seeing a looooot of them in the coli.



Haha, that is a fair point! I quite like these colors except the tert ;A;






- - - Post Merge - - -

Either way, I'm just super excited to have a permanent coli team c:


----------



## cinny

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh. o:
> 
> Well, to be fair, I feel like coli dragons should be aesthetically pleasing to the one using them because you'll be seeing a looooot of them in the coli.



I realized this after staring at my first dragon manyyyyyy many times when I got her to level 25. 
Thinking about selling em when I finish my coli team full of butterflies, just need 1 more dragon to reach lvl 25. 8D


----------



## piske

cinny said:


> I realized this after staring at my first dragon manyyyyyy many times when I got her to level 25.
> Thinking about selling em when I finish my coli team full of butterflies, just need 1 more dragon to reach lvl 25. 8D



I think I'll do that too~ it'll take me a VERY long time to level up 3 dragons to 25, but that will give me something to do. Then I'll probably give the ones I have back to their previous owners or give them away c:


----------



## cinny

pinelle said:


> I think I'll do that too~ it'll take me a VERY long time to level up 3 dragons to 25, but that will give me something to do. Then I'll probably give the ones I have back to their previous owners or give them away c:



You should! Especially during the holiday events since it is all about grinding for festival currency for me @_@
Your lvl 25 dragons are pretty though! As long they help ya to make $$$ then all good. C:


----------



## Cadbberry

My leap year babies












Why did they have to be ugly....


----------



## Alienfish

ahhhhhh i cant wait for water holiday now.. gotta be a lot of turts! tbh if i didn't join nature or plague water would probably have been it ahah


----------



## piske

Cadbberry said:


> My leap year babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they have to be ugly....



Aww they're not ugly!  I like the top one's colors!


----------



## Alienfish

not too big seraph and smoke fan but i like the colors tbh!


----------



## JellyLu

Would any of you peeps happen to know how I could make cool breeding cards? I'm not sure where to look and I just got enough pairs so my friend and I can open a hatchery o:


----------



## piske

Oh yay! I snagged my first piece of sylvan gear from the MP!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Oh yay! I snagged my first piece of sylvan gear from the MP!



grats  

*brews down all my crap to alchemy shizz for next fest lol*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

AW YISS! Just got a 5 egger nest finally, it's for an eyeburner poison pair so it's good. =D Also trying to save up for some genes to get for my mangoes and cookies.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> AW YISS! Just got a 5 egger nest finally, it's for an eyeburner poison pair so it's good. =D Also trying to save up for some genes to get for my mangoes and cookies.



grats 

also tfw when you find nice crimson dergs but they secondary color is just way off no i dont want pink or blue wings what is this


----------



## Irarina

I am in love with this accent <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Irarina said:


> I am in love with this accent <3



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> I am in love with this accent <3



ahh starry noodle yes that is beautiful <3


----------



## Irarina

\o/ Right? I can stare her for hoursss


----------



## Alienfish

yes so cute *w* blah i need to get moar crimson dergs..


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Does anyone have any Trickmurk skins they would be willing to part with? I could pay with TBT or I got some chests from other festivals I could pay with. I didn't find any chests so I've been trying to buy some.


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> Would any of you peeps happen to know how I could make cool breeding cards? I'm not sure where to look and I just got enough pairs so my friend and I can open a hatchery o:



You could give this site a try?

http://keelanrosa.com/fr/

The other option is to commission a user to make cards for you. : D Lots of people have graphics shops on FR.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yes so cute *w* blah i need to get moar crimson dergs..



Crimson Gen 1 collection, do it do it ~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> You could give this site a try?
> 
> http://keelanrosa.com/fr/
> 
> The other option is to commission a user to make cards for you. : D Lots of people have graphics shops on FR.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson Gen 1 collection, do it do it ~



trying trying ~ i just hate when they have like pink or blue wings like.. nao *flips table*


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> trying trying ~ i just hate when they have like pink or blue wings like.. nao *flips table*



Are you looking for Crimson primary only?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Are you looking for Crimson primary only?



well more like crimson/blood/red/carmine etc. with a nice secondary i dont want like crimson with blue or maize wings lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> well more like crimson/blood/red/carmine etc. with a nice secondary i dont want like crimson with blue or maize wings lol



But are you looking for red primaries only? What about red range secondaries with a different range primary?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> But are you looking for red primaries only? What about red range secondaries with a different range primary?



ah rather not unless it's those colors as well x3 been lucky with a few so

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Does anyone have any Trickmurk skins they would be willing to part with? I could pay with TBT or I got some chests from other festivals I could pay with. I didn't find any chests so I've been trying to buy some.



i have a few ones but i'd rather have fr treas or gems atm :3


----------



## piske

Ahhh I finally snagged a harlequin stagwing from the MP!!! I really wanted that one~


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ahhh I finally snagged a harlequin stagwing from the MP!!! I really wanted that one~



grats i love when you get stuff you need or want


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> grats i love when you get stuff you need or want



Hehe me too. The last time I saw it I didn't have any money lol


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Hehe me too. The last time I saw it I didn't have any money lol



i feel ya ahah <3

brewing all shizz so i can get shizz for next event grah hahah i used up so much ...


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ah rather not unless it's those colors as well x3 been lucky with a few so



That's fair! I was just wondering because there's a really nice G1 in the AH for cheap with Crimson secondary and Obs tert that looks amazing with Tylacine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Ahhh I finally snagged a harlequin stagwing from the MP!!! I really wanted that one~



Congrats on your MP snipe! : D


----------



## Alienfish

de nada :> There are some nice dergs that have long asf lineages though.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> That's fair! I was just wondering because there's a really nice G1 in the AH for cheap with Crimson secondary and Obs tert that looks amazing with Tylacine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your MP snipe! : D



Thank you!  I've just missed sylan apparel twice though ;u;


----------



## piske

Spirals were never a favorite but they're growing on me...look at this pretty one!


----------



## Alienfish

cool noodle  for some reason it works 

*kicks baldwin* give me yellow shizz i have enough green already lol!


----------



## FancyThat

pinelle said:


> Spirals were never a favorite but they're growing on me...look at this pretty one!



That's really pretty . 

I like spirals, when I first joined people gave me a few and I ended up with two that make an awesome breeding pair, I hatched the latest nest from them on the 29th;
















A little bland compared to their other offspring but I still like them :3. Unfortunately my fianc? usually nabs them from me before I can sell.


----------



## Alienfish

aww i like the pink wings, go well with other colors :3

also tfw when you get fams you actually don't have lolol.


----------



## Irarina

Help me decide! Snapper or spiral? (The dragon is a coatl now)


----------



## Alienfish

SNAP ALWAYS

they look so cute in pastel tbh : >


----------



## piske

@FancyThat - Ahhh those babs are so pretty!!! 

@Irarina - I think they both look really cute but I agree with Moko that the snapper is adorable in pastel!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I've been grinding here and there for the past few days and I haven't gotten a single familiar drop! So annoying ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

picked up a few cool red dergs






gen1 ^^^^ 

then two other crimson xxx dergs cause they look awesome, at least they are unbred LOL:






and


----------



## Irarina

And she's done. Soon when I have fund, she will get glimmer~


----------



## Alienfish

Irarina said:


> And she's done. Soon when I have fund, she will get glimmer~



look really awesome, grats


----------



## Cadbberry

Does anyone have a spare conjurers cobweb for sale


----------



## Alienfish

i think i do how much are they going for?


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> i think i do how much are they going for?



I was seeing if anyone had it for cheaper, its going for 50k in the AH


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I was seeing if anyone had it for cheaper, its going for 50k in the AH



ahh.. well i think i'll keep mine for a bit though.. good luck finding a seller though!


----------



## inkling

I have some pretty dergs for sale if anybody is interested. im kinda looking for gems even if its a small amount but you can just offer whatever! ignore ah prices theyre just random hehe





















- - - Post Merge - - -

omg and look at this poor ugly hatchling lol


----------



## Alienfish

^i love those poitox dergs, gls!


----------



## Alienfish

has a few offsprings but dang good colors


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> has a few offsprings but dang good colors



Ooh so beautiful!!! :O


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> has a few offsprings but dang good colors



i love the colors!


----------



## Cheremtasy

My newest derg :3
I love him so much tbh haha


----------



## JellyLu

My Northern Lights (Light sub) babies hatched ;u; They're up for grabs too


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> My newest derg :3
> I love him so much tbh haha



Ah, very nice! Love those colors


----------



## brutalitea

Crossroads 2.0 announced.


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> Crossroads 2.0 announced.



It's on the last day of Ice vs Nature too, so someone will be getting to test it out firsthand~


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> i love the colors!



muito obrigada <3 trying to collect red-ish colored dergs(preferable unbred/gen1 trash) from that part of the wheel (rust-
carmine with a nice secondary..)

@botari, nice coatl


----------



## piske

Tae said:


> Crossroads 2.0 announced.



Oh good you can trade items and more than 1 currency! I always wondered why you couldn't do that


----------



## Alienfish

Seems like sweet quiche even though I don't use it much :3


----------



## Xanarcah

My latest AH snipe. I'm torn over whether to keep or sell because she's got amazing xyy colors and looks good in so many scrys. .-. On the other hand, keeping means I need additional money for genes toooo.


----------



## Alienfish

nice mirror.. idek i would sell but then those are not my colors : >


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> My latest AH snipe. I'm torn over whether to keep or sell because she's got amazing xyy colors and looks good in so many scrys. .-. On the other hand, keeping means I need additional money for genes toooo.



I really love those colors! I think she would make a pretty coatl or wildclaw :3


----------



## rosabelle

Xanarcah said:


> My latest AH snipe. I'm torn over whether to keep or sell because she's got amazing xyy colors and looks good in so many scrys. .-. On the other hand, keeping means I need additional money for genes toooo.



ohhh keep!  she's lovely


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> nice mirror.. idek i would sell but then those are not my colors : >



Psstt, how about a nice snowbelly?






- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> I really love those colors! I think she would make a pretty coatl or wildclaw :3



Yeah, especially Coatl. : D too bad the scrolls cost so much.


----------



## Alienfish

dat tum bruuuh stop tempting me


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> dat tum bruuuh stop tempting me



Geeett it ~

I would have bought it already if I had 50k, actually. Should be an easy resell flip for like 300k.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Geeett it ~
> 
> I would have bought it already if I had 50k, actually. Should be an easy resell flip for like 300k.



ya same lol i was a bit short .. meh my own fault but yes it's v pretty !


----------



## cheezyfries

just sent like stacks of ferrets, strikers, and fabric scraps for over 100k tickets in this raffle, i really hope i can get the shadow sprite  >.<, if not i'll just sell anything i get from the raffle so i can get the sprite  i feel like my hoard is so much emptier now haha


----------



## Alienfish

bahahaha it was still there so i bought it... muito obrigada amiga :3

Noooow to find a good name ;D


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> just sent like stacks of ferrets, strikers, and fabric scraps for over 100k tickets in this raffle, i really hope i can get the shadow sprite  >.<, if not i'll just sell anything i get from the raffle so i can get the sprite  i feel like my hoard is so much emptier now haha



NICE.

Good luck with getting a nice raffe prize! Which raffle is it?


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> NICE.
> 
> Good luck with getting a nice raffe prize! Which raffle is it?



i think it's called circus of shadows! it's run by deadlyinformant, i wish i'd given everything i was saving to them instead of sunsetfoxglove because that raffle is packed with people who have over a million tickets lol


----------



## Xanarcah

cheezyfries said:


> i think it's called circus of shadows! it's run by deadlyinformant, i wish i'd given everything i was saving to them instead of sunsetfoxglove because that raffle is packed with people who have over a million tickets lol



I just had a look at it and it's got some pretty awesome prizes! Good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> bahahaha it was still there so i bought it... muito obrigada amiga :3
> 
> Noooow to find a good name ;D



Speckle/Current/Underbelly, yes/yes?

Such a beautiful dragon any way you go, though. : D


----------



## inkling

my  new cutie bab


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Speckle/Current/Underbelly, yes/yes?
> 
> Such a beautiful dragon any way you go, though. : D



ahah... nao. i think i will keep the basic colors atm.. it appeals to me for some reason c:

@ink.... cooool bab grats!


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you need 2 gems smh lol haha.

anyways finally got around to rename my dergs properly.. I'll keep Palak as Palak though cause it kinda grew on me but the others should be right meow!


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> tfw when you need 2 gems smh lol haha.
> 
> anyways finally got around to rename my dergs properly.. I'll keep Palak as Palak though cause it kinda grew on me but the others should be right meow!



I can give you two gems if you need them


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> I can give you two gems if you need them



YES THANK YOU

you need any treas or tbt lol?


----------



## Cadbberry

New Dragons for sale btw 













- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> YES THANK YOU
> 
> you need any treas or tbt lol?



lol I need treasure but don't worry about it man


----------



## Alienfish

aight also cute ridgeback babs <3


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> aight also cute ridgeback babs <3



thanks :3 and whats your user name


----------



## Alienfish

hippieturt :3


thought we were friends there but feel free to add me if you haven't ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> hippieturt :3
> 
> 
> thought we were friends there but feel free to add me if you haven't ^^



We probably are but I can never remember everyone's user name


----------



## Alienfish

ahh de nada  

*tries to find that derg butt i was gonna buy*


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> ahh de nada
> 
> *tries to find that derg butt i was gonna buy*



hahaha, I wanna see it when you get it


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> ahh de nada
> 
> *tries to find that derg butt i was gonna buy*



hahaha, I wanna see it when you get it


----------



## Alienfish

yea i hope no one bought it yet lel  and sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah been bought or they removed it.. well got these instead:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> yea i hope no one bought it yet lel  and sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ah been bought or they removed it.. well got these instead:



I just noticed, but did you clear out all all of your oldie dragons?


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I got sold most, those with long offspring lists or just ugly colors I exalted during LvP a few weeks ago.


----------



## Alienfish

got this one.. pseudo gen2...

shame whoever had never named their parents >>


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yea i hope no one bought it yet lel  and sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ah been bought or they removed it.. well got these instead:



I love the nocturne! So pretty!


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> yea i hope no one bought it yet lel  and sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ah been bought or they removed it.. well got these instead:



Gene plans?


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Yeah I got sold most, those with long offspring lists or just ugly colors I exalted during LvP a few weeks ago.



Ooh, nice. : D Switching lair themes then~ Good luck with this new theme!


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, nice. : D Switching lair themes then~ Good luck with this new theme!



A bit, if I still find nice oldies I might give them a try but yeah I will probably be a bit more selective this time 

Thanks!

@everyone liking my dergs, thanks as well : D And no, I actually like basic colors like those so those will stay as they are atm!

- - - Post Merge - - -






cut back on spending.. nah bruh. got this beauty for like idek 30 gems maybe.... and leap year day bab as well!


----------



## FancyThat

Moko those are some very pretty dragons ^^

I'm excited for the crossroads update, will make trading so much easier.


----------



## piske

This is probably a dumb question ;u; but can someone tell me which primary and secondary colors they think this dragon is? It's from the FR wiki :>


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> This is probably a dumb question ;u; but can someone tell me which primary and secondary colors they think this dragon is? It's from the FR wiki :>
> 
> View attachment 166480



Maize/Seafoam, if I had to guess. Irishim with wind eyes.


----------



## Piezahummy

Hallo everyone , so , I'm really interested in this game , and I red that there will be a new players registration , so I wanted to learn a little bit about the basics of this game . Thanks !


----------



## Xanarcah

Piezahummy said:


> Hallo everyone , so , I'm really interested in this game , and I red that there will be a new players registration , so I wanted to learn a little bit about the basics of this game . Thanks !



Yay, prospective new player! : D there is indeed going to be a new registration window opening March 7 - March 11, so well be happy to have you join us!

I'm on mobile right now, but the first post over here is a series of guides I was working on, including an intro to Flight Rising one:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266194-Flight-Rising-General-Thread/page2

Feel free to ask any questions you may have, either about the guides or anything else in general!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, here is a guide with info on the different flights! Some things are a little outdated, but it might be fun to read up on the flights before you have to choose yours.

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1649564/1


----------



## Piezahummy

Thanks ! I think I get a little bit of the basics , even if the genes thing is pretty complex . Meh , I guess I'll get used to it anyway !


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Maize/Seafoam, if I had to guess. Irishim with wind eyes.



hmm i tried scrying around looks like it's white/seafom, maize is too yellow, also at the fur/hair is whiter and not lime/light green...

@fancy.. muito obrigada c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Piezahummy said:


> Thanks ! I think I get a little bit of the basics , even if the genes thing is pretty complex . Meh , I guess I'll get used to it anyway !



No problem! 

And yeah, the breeding takes a little getting used to. It's easier to understand after you've bred some dragons and hatched a couple nests.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> hmm i tried scrying around looks like it's white/seafom, maize is too yellow, also at the fur/hair is whiter and not lime/light green...
> 
> @fancy.. muito obrigada c:



Oh, you're right, that is white and not maize. I was just eyeballing it at the bus stop this morning. xD;


----------



## Piezahummy

Also , is there a limited number of people who can register during that time ?


----------



## Xanarcah

Piezahummy said:


> Also , is there a limited number of people who can register during that time ?



Nope, as many people can register as they want, it just has to be within the window.


----------



## Alienfish

^this and ya de nada i thought it might be white since it wasn't that yellow-shaded.. also yay pleg is 2nd again good.. i need moar name scrolls haah


----------



## piske

Yay thank you @Xan and Moko! I thought white/seafoam too but wanted second opinions


----------



## Alienfish

nao ha de que.. nice colors as well imo :3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> nao ha de que.. nice colors as well imo :3



Yeshhh I won't lie - I love the pastels  mint green is one of my favs (which is what seafoam reminds me of) - I wish they had a peachy color, that's one of my favs irl too~


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i guess tangerine could work for that, but it's a bit dark imo 

and yeah i used to have a seafoam mint-ish skydancer like way way back


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yeah i guess tangerine could work for that, but it's a bit dark imo
> 
> and yeah i used to have a seafoam mint-ish skydancer like way way back



I should find the thread that had the new colorwheel in it...I think they added a lot more pastel-type colors! Also, congrats on all the pretty red/crimson dergs you've got going!  I love color themes~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could someone tell me what all of the "rivalries" are for dominance? I know Light v Plague but that's about it


----------



## Alienfish

muito obrigada c: i still need to (re)name a few of em glad we got some more dom discounts //greedy

yeaaa i can't wait for em to release that stuff already ahah


----------



## Peisinoe

pinelle said:


> I should find the thread that had the new colorwheel in it...I think they added a lot more pastel-type colors! Also, congrats on all the pretty red/crimson dergs you've got going!  I love color themes~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Could someone tell me what all of the "rivalries" are for dominance? I know Light v Plague but that's about it



hmm. There arent really any set rivalries tbh. Its more like...

Flight A: I want to conquest this week,, hey flight B want to battle?
Flight B: YAAAS ILL DESTROY YOU. 

Thats about it.

lol

Next one is Ice Vs Nature so thats one rivalry that's happening soon.


Also Moko, yaas Redish +Gold /yellowish colors are my fave.

Super into crimson/blood + gold/sunshine colors


----------



## Alienfish

yes crimson/gold or sunshine is the shizz man yes

well you could say plague vs nature but that's more in a friendly way i guess XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Yeah, the traditional elemental rivalries are kind of there. Plague and nature, light and shadow, water and fire.


----------



## piske

Ahhh, thanks everyone  I feel like there is still so much I don't know about FR!


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you're poor on treas m8


----------



## Xanarcah

Plague and nature is a more sweet relationship than an outright rivalry, actually. We call the opposite deity 'Auntie' and send giftbombs and support each other during pushes and stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Plague and nature is a more sweet relationship than an outright rivalry, actually. We call the opposite deity 'Auntie' and send giftbombs and support each other during pushes and stuff.



yeah, that's why i wrote more in a friendly way  i used to be in nature so

*saves up treas like mad* bruh


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Plague and nature is a more sweet relationship than an outright rivalry, actually. We call the opposite deity 'Auntie' and send giftbombs and support each other during pushes and stuff.



That's actually really adorable and awesome!!! 

@Moko, I know that feels *cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -

It makes me want to be in plague or nature!


----------



## cinny

pinelle said:


> That's actually really adorable and awesome!!!
> 
> @Moko, I know that feels *cough*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It makes me want to be in plague or nature!



Join either of those two! I plan to move to Nature or Light in June, but probs will stay in Plague forever because I am bad at saving gems ;_;


----------



## Alienfish

PLEG PIE BEST PIE


@pinelle yeah i saw this cool gen one but nuuuh outta treas frick


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> PLEG PIE BEST PIE
> 
> 
> @pinelle yeah i saw this cool gen one but nuuuh outta treas frick



Ah, I really wish I liked the plague/nature eyes ;u; I don't have much, but I can give you like 7,000


----------



## roseflower

New treasure genes, Giraffe and Hex!


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> New treasure genes, Giraffe and Hex!



Hmm, not sure if I like them ;u;


----------



## Naiad

roseflower said:


> New treasure genes, Giraffe and Hex!


I'm not too fond of Giraffe, but Hex is lovely!


----------



## roseflower

Naiad said:


> I'm not too fond of Giraffe, but Hex is lovely!



I?m waiting on Petals^^ Can?t wait to see all the pretty dergs with Petal and Butterfly!


----------



## brutalitea

I've got 3 dergs who are going to get Giraffe, and 2 who are going to get Hex. One day...

Also future newbies, why not put "Smoaking" as your referrer if you sign up in the next few days?


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling this gen 1






on AH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I think these new genes a lot, remind me of TURTS!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ah, I really wish I liked the plague/nature eyes ;u; I don't have much, but I can give you like 7,000



keep it babe <3 I can probably save up ^_^ I just hate when I go browse the AH and I see cool snoods and dergs *glances at currency* nuh XD

- - - Post Merge - - -






right got this one last night : D


----------



## Piezahummy

I joined FR ! woohoo lol .


----------



## Alienfish

Yay, welcome! Which flight didya join?

Also for anyone planning to join, feel free to refer and/or add me: HippieTurt


----------



## Piezahummy

A question : How do we have more dragons ? I have two at the moment !


----------



## Alienfish

You can, if you want to keep them, look in your flight's forum if there are people giving away for free to newbies. Only do this if you want to keep them for some time though since they don't really appreciate if you exalt too much.

Otherwise, buy from the AH or check out the dragon sale/trade forums for more you can buy!


----------



## Alienfish

YEsssss finally enough treas!


----------



## Piezahummy

Also , do you know where we can find the stone things ? like the attacks ?


----------



## Alienfish

Like for giving your dragon stones and such? Sometimes they drop in certain coliseum venues(or from Pinkerton's) if you're lucky otherwise you'd be better off buying them from AH/users or if someone's nice enough to giveaway :3


----------



## Piezahummy

Thanks ! Last question xD What is the green slim thingy ? I transmuted something and now it's this !


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Piezahummy said:


> Thanks ! Last question xD What is the green slim thingy ? I transmuted something and now it's this !



These are ingredients to make new things, when you go to that same place there is an option to transmute or make new things, if you get the proper ingredients you can make food, apparel, and even familiars. =]


----------



## Alienfish

It's for brewing other stuff and raise your levels, there are certain things/categories that gives you muck, slime, goo etc. when melting, can't remember all of em right now other than familiars giving you muck


----------



## Alienfish

Lol epic ninjas xD

oh well time to save up treas again, might sell some random rubbish idfk why i even keep mango


----------



## piske

What can be done with this one? Ah, she's so bright ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

poitox? c: idek i love the colors as it is cause basic looks so good on guardians.... dang yo

also ugh finally got around to price a lot of old skins i never use... (i kept those that were gifted or i like though)


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> poitox? c: idek i love the colors as it is cause basic looks so good on guardians.... dang yo
> 
> also ugh finally got around to price a lot of old skins i never use... (i kept those that were gifted or i like though)



Ah, really? Ah, maybe I should give her a chance ;u;

Haha, gotta grind for that treasure!!!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i mean it's one thing if you don't like purple and green colors together but tbh it looks cool! you can always scry around in workshop or something ^^


yes there is a cool gen1 noc i want so yes


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> yeah i mean it's one thing if you don't like purple and green colors together but tbh it looks cool! you can always scry around in workshop or something ^^
> 
> 
> yes there is a cool gen1 noc i want so yes








Go go go ~


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> What can be done with this one? Ah, she's so bright ;u;
> 
> View attachment 166553



Poison and butterfly maybe? Only cause leaf butt has some lavender shade with it. What's the tert?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Go go go ~



not that one, it's another one but it's like 450k treas so hddhfdf


----------



## piske

rosabelle said:


> Poison and butterfly maybe? Only cause leaf butt has some lavender shade with it. What's the tert?



Tert is beige  so not great haha. But thank you for the suggestion  I'll just have to play around~

@Xan ahhh, that Noc is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alienfish

ahh merda beige is hard to play around with tbh...okapi could be cool though i guess?


----------



## Alienfish

xan ? uma merda.... i bought it D:

o well it was cheap but i really should save for that noc *grumble*


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> xan ? uma merda.... i bought it D:
> 
> o well it was cheap but i really should save for that noc *grumble*



Your lair is so red and glorious~


----------



## Piezahummy

iS THIS THING PRETTY GUYYYSS lol .


----------



## piske

Piezahummy said:


> iS THIS THING PRETTY GUYYYSS lol .



He looks like a sunset!


----------



## Xanarcah

Piezahummy said:


> iS THIS THING PRETTY GUYYYSS lol .



Yep, that's a pretty nice looking dragon you've got there. : D


----------



## roseflower

Piezahummy said:


> iS THIS THING PRETTY GUYYYSS lol .



Nice Imp you got there!

Welcome new players, feel free to add me to your friend list, I?m Gardenie on Flight Rising


----------



## Piezahummy

Got a new baby !


----------



## piske

Piezahummy said:


> Got a new baby !



Congrats! Wow! Your female progen has great colors!


----------



## Piezahummy

pinelle said:


> Congrats! Wow! Your female progen has great colors!



I didn't really hatch it xD Just buying some cool ones to start breeding !


----------



## piske

Piezahummy said:


> I didn't really hatch it xD Just buying some cool ones to start breeding !



Oh, I meant Tyrona!


----------



## Piezahummy

pinelle said:


> Oh, I meant Tyrona!



Ah , Tyrona is not bad , for a random dragon . I really liked the colours !


----------



## piske

Not sure if this question makes sense - but is there a guide that provides how many food points each type of food converts in to? I noticed some are 2, some are 5 (for a single item)...if anyone knows, send me a link please


----------



## Peisinoe

pinelle said:


> Not sure if this question makes sense - but is there a guide that provides how many food points each type of food converts in to? I noticed some are 2, some are 5 (for a single item)...if anyone knows, send me a link please



The food point is what it converts to. 

If it says 2FP and you have 1. Then you only have 2 FP. So if you have a 99 stack of 2 FP. Then 99 x2 is 198 FP


----------



## momiji345

omg i Finally got a flight rising account been trying to get one for the past month yeaa ,here my fist  dragon .P.s is there any tips for beginners


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> omg i Finally got a flight rising account been trying to get one for the past month yeaa ,here my fist  dragon .P.s is there any tips for beginners



Welcome to FR! : D 

I have a few guides I was working on over here, including an into to FR one, that might be helpful to you:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266194-Flight-Rising-General-Thread/page2


----------



## momiji345

I want to bond with my dragon ( how do u put THE Dragon in the familair ) i don;t see any heart ? how do i get  familair is it a  items or some thing ??


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> I want to bond with my dragon ( how do u put THE Dragon in the familair ) i don;t see any heart ? It says
> 
> To assign a familiar to your dragon, click it in the window on the left. ( left of what  there no dragon lol XD )  You can remove it by clicking the Remove button.



It means left of the text. o: If you don't have any, then none will appear in the window on the left, so first you'll need to get some familiars. 


The process for attaching a familiar to your dragon should look like this:






Click the Change button





Choose a familiar from the window on the left





You've attached the familiar to the dragon!





Now you can bond with it~


----------



## momiji345

Thank you so much for the picture it really helps  ,But Here what the page its showing me XD  



 how do i get familiar ?
what kind do i need ?


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> Thank you so much for the picture it really helps  ,But Here what the page its showing me XD  how do i get familiar ?
> 
> View attachment 166575



You can get familiars from either buying them from the Auction House or the Marketplace:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=ah&tab=fam
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=market&tab=fam&type=0

Or as random drops from fighting in the Coliseum:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=coliseum


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Your lair is so red and glorious~



: D obrigada

@everyone coooool dergs grats!


----------



## gnoixaim

Hihi, haven't posted in awhile. Welcome noobies!! : ))))

@Moko - I have a red dragon you'd probably be interested in?? ? ? ? ? ? I tried auctioning him and it failed ;/ 250k is what he should be on AH right now. 






AND IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS GEN 1'S LET ME KNOW AND I CAN POST THEM - I'm literally drowning in them right now.


----------



## Alienfish

@mia thanks but i really need to save up some treas even though it's really pretty, thanks though : D


----------



## gnoixaim

Moko said:


> @mia thanks but i really need to save up some treas even though it's really pretty, thanks though : D



LOL, I thought I'd just offer : )) I saw a crap ton of red gen 1's born on leap day, it's just the terts weren't the best T.T;;


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I thought I'd just offer : )) I saw a crap ton of red gen 1's born on leap day, it's just the terts weren't the best T.T;;



Yeah I don't gene them so I don't really care for their tert.. as long as the primary is in the red wheel tones and the secondary is cool as well i'm mostly

e de nada i had ton of people posting red dergs here so


----------



## inkling

i kinda like the new genes


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> i kinda like the new genes



I do too! They have a lot of potential for themed dragons, from zombie/plague dragons, to water, to magma, to honeycomb, to matrix, etc. It's really versatile.


----------



## Peisinoe

One of my dragons is gonna get hex for sure 

I'm so excited


----------



## roseflower

inkling said:


> i kinda like the new genes



I like it too, it looks nice with pastel colours and great for water themed dragons, there are some pretty pastel Coatl hatchlings on the AuctionHouse, so adorable to look at ^^


----------



## momiji345

Hi again, I was just wondering what the rate To buy Flight Rising Treasure  and Flight Rising Gems (with Btb)


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> Hi again, I was just wondering what the rate To buy Flight Rising Treasure  and Flight Rising Gems (with Btb)



Last I heard it was around 45-50k treasure to 100TBT.


----------



## Peisinoe

my hex baby






i want to add stained so he can look like this


----------



## Alienfish

*still needs another 200k grumble grumble*


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> my hex baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to add stained so he can look like this



Ahhh that actually looks really pretty!!!!!! I didn't really like the new genes but it looks lovely done that way


----------



## Alienfish

yush nice coatl indeed also lel i need like.. idek 60k something maybe ripple sanity


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yush nice coatl indeed also lel i need like.. idek 60k something maybe ripple sanity



Wait, whatcha buying now?


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Wait, whatcha buying now?



a derg XD

*goes grinding ass off*


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> a derg XD
> 
> *goes grinding ass off*



Haha ok. Make sure you post it once you get it! I wanna seeee~


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha ok. Make sure you post it once you get it! I wanna seeee~



ya i hope i can make the treas *pokes my shop sell sell sell* : D


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ya i hope i can make the treas *pokes my shop sell sell sell* : D



I'm broke right now or I'd help you out!


----------



## Alienfish

got it : D had to sell a few fams but hell i can get those back later


----------



## piske

Wowooh!!! So shiny and pretty!!! Love the eyes with the secondary color!!!


----------



## Alienfish

obrigada : D might remove the secondary not a fan of that unless it's xx crimson or caribbean dergs though but yes gen1 level 25 yes pls : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ech coli is lagging again with its white flash crap so better go play games x3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> obrigada : D might remove the secondary not a fan of that unless it's xx crimson or caribbean dergs though but yes gen1 level 25 yes pls : D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also ech coli is lagging again with its white flash crap so better go play games x3



Haha I usually hate that secondary gene but it works since it's like a fiery bab XD but I also prefer basic-basic-basic.


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha I usually hate that secondary gene but it works since it's like a fiery bab XD but I also prefer basic-basic-basic.



yeah i saw now it was fire lel xD but yeah it matches pretty well.. a bit unsure about the primary though, that gene is a bit hard sometimes tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also now to save up for a crapton of name changing scrolls huuhuehhe c8D


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yeah i saw now it was fire lel xD but yeah it matches pretty well.. a bit unsure about the primary though, that gene is a bit hard sometimes tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also now to save up for a crapton of name changing scrolls huuhuehhe c8D



Oh lol I'm blind. I didn't even see the primary XD


----------



## Alienfish

de nada lol .. well at least it's not too cryface-y then i'd removed i guess haha


----------



## Alienfish

just posting one of my pride and joys ; Madrugada... love that little derg bish even if she ain't that red


----------



## piske

How do people come up with such cool apparel ideas?! I love that look, like an awesome nomad derg. But I dunno how to plan that myself ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

muito obrigada : D hah idek i just slapped a bunch of cool earth/ice stuff on it ? XD

I really don't plan too much I guess, I just put stuff I get that looks nice together haha.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I finally put some apparel on my WC boy xD


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> How do people come up with such cool apparel ideas?! I love that look, like an awesome nomad derg. But I dunno how to plan that myself ;u;



Sometimes it's a lot less planning and a lot more "What's in my hoard? PUT IT ALL ON! Hey, some of these look good together..."

That's how my drowned dragon came out:






It also helps to have played long enough to acquire a bunch of small/inexpensive apparel from chests and the coli. It's much easier to see what an outfit will look like if you have most of the pieces rather than trying to dream one up from scratch. 

There are also a few staple item sets that people tend to use. Wraps, and Birdskull, and Scars for me. So I try to always keep them on hand and buy them if I see them for cheap in the AH because I know I'll end up using them. Other people gravitate to Silks and Flowerfalls or Steampunk items and whatever else. Everyone's got their own lair apparel preferences.


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> I finally put some apparel on my WC boy xD



omg yes green dergs are life <3 hehe nice nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah i don't really have much themes as for apparel.. hippie.. turtles idek haha


----------



## piske

@xan @botari They look great! Is there any guide that lists out all apparel? I feel like that's most of the problem for me~ I just don't know what is available


----------



## Peisinoe

pinelle said:


> @xan @botari They look great! Is there any guide that lists out all apparel? I feel like that's most of the problem for me~ I just don't know what is available



Not here really isn't a guide. Well at least of I don't know any. 

For sure if you see like silks. There are 6-8 color variations. Same for bird skull apparel, feathers, etc. most of the time if there is one apparel and I has a color in front of it. Then there are other variations. Then you have some that are stand alone apparel. Retired etc. 

I suggest maybe going into flight rising discussion threads or the "dragon share:theme" thread. You'll see tons of apparel in there!


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> @xan @botari They look great! Is there any guide that lists out all apparel? I feel like that's most of the problem for me~ I just don't know what is available



https://items.kanojo.de/index.php?

Select "Item Type > Apparel"
and then submit with no other information in the search paramenters. 

All or almost all of the apparel onsite should be there.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> https://items.kanojo.de/index.php?
> 
> Select "Item Type > Apparel"
> and then submit with no other information in the search paramenters.
> 
> All or almost all of the apparel onsite should be there.



OMG THIS IS AMAZING - seriously, thank you so much, Xan!!!!!


----------



## piske

Double post rip ;u;


----------



## momiji345

Am in love with my new dragons 

Peaches 





Zombie


----------



## inkling

@momi ooooo i love the colors on the first noc!


----------



## momiji345

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> @momi ooooo i love the colors on the first noc!



Thanks so much ,I  really love peaches and Zombie ,I Have to thank the person who give them to me XD they must have been hard to breed


----------



## rosabelle

Sooo I have this dragon I bought specifically for an accent I have:





I plan to turn her into this so she fits the ice cream accent:






I'm not really bothered by the shadow eyes but they get really noticeable once she turns into a spiral. Idk if it puts her off or something. What do you guys think? ;__;


----------



## Peisinoe

rosabelle said:


> Sooo I have this dragon I bought specifically for an accent I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to turn her into this so she fits the ice cream accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really bothered by the shadow eyes but they get really noticeable once she turns into a spiral. Idk if it puts her off or something. What do you guys think? ;__;




I'm not one to care too much about eyes but...if you're going to put that much into a dragon(treasure and gem wise). I would go for a dragon that has the eyes you want. 

If you're on the fence about it now before you gene her. Then for sure it'll bother you later. I would suggest waiting until more people hatch dragons and then you can find one with the eyes you like!


----------



## inkling

rosabelle said:


> Sooo I have this dragon I bought specifically for an accent I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to turn her into this so she fits the ice cream accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really bothered by the shadow eyes but they get really noticeable once she turns into a spiral. Idk if it puts her off or something. What do you guys think? ;__;



no bc it makes her cute and sweet like sprinkles on ice cream. also its not like shadow eyes clash with those colors...


look at this pretty thing all dressed up!






she needs something around her neck..like a marigold lei or something


----------



## rosabelle

Peisinoe said:


> I'm not one to care too much about eyes but...if you're going to put that much into a dragon(treasure and gem wise). I would go for a dragon that has the eyes you want.
> 
> If you're on the fence about it now before you gene her. Then for sure it'll bother you later. I would suggest waiting until more people hatch dragons and then you can find one with the eyes you like!





inkling said:


> no bc it makes her cute and sweet like sprinkles on ice cream. also its not like shadow eyes clash with those colors...
> 
> 
> look at this pretty thing all dressed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she needs something around her neck..like a marigold lei or something



Hmm, I guess I'll just gene/breed change her a different way and look for a different accent.  It doesn't really bother me *that* much but I'll really think about it before spending anything. Thanks guys! 

@inkling she's lovely! daisy/marigold lei would look lovely on her


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I don't think the eyes clash too bad either, look more like a cake/ice cream decoration tbh, but I can understand if you feel a bit about it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Perfect monarch baby is prefect, don't know what to sell her for or if I should do an auction or something because I've had people asking to buy her mom of the same colors before too... hmmm....


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Perfect monarch baby is prefect, don't know what to sell her for or if I should do an auction or something because I've had people asking to buy her mom of the same colors before too... hmmm....



keeep aaah so beautiful


----------



## inkling

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Perfect monarch baby is prefect, don't know what to sell her for or if I should do an auction or something because I've had people asking to buy her mom of the same colors before too... hmmm....



she's so pretty! how much do you think the auction would go for?


----------



## Alienfish

*kicks marketplace* stock the name scroll ahhHHh


----------



## JellyLu

I got a plague sub today and I love her<3  ^.^ She's a lovely "Clotted" and now I just need to name her .-.

Scryed she'd look like this:


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> *kicks marketplace* stock the name scroll ahhHHh



Yeah, I haven't seen any today yet ;u;


----------



## roseflower

I hatched this cute Spiral girl today <3 Parents are a Tundra and a Spiral, so it was kinda lucky to get a Spiral from them^^
Second hatchling was a Tundra boy, I also got three breeding achievements for them, Tiger, Eyespots and Crackle.


----------



## piske

Yay, I finally sniped a piece of the Sylvan gear!


----------



## piske

I really like the cowl/wraps and the bird skull thingies on faes~

They look like little warrior babs XD


----------



## rosabelle

Ngl, when I first started FR I always thought I would never be able to make it to Ancient Lair but here we are now. :') I'm really happy about this since my clan lives in the Beacon of the Radiant Eye. 






and now we're broke. LOL PARTY WITH THE LIGHTWEAVER!!!


----------



## piske

Ahhh YEAH congrats, Rosabelle!!!


----------



## roseflower

rosabelle said:


> Ngl, when I first started FR I always thought I would never be able to make it to Ancient Lair but here we are now. :') I'm really happy about this since my clan lives in the Beacon of the Radiant Eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now we're broke. LOL PARTY WITH THE LIGHTWEAVER!!!



Wow congrats Rosabelle


----------



## roseflower

Doublepost^^


----------



## rosabelle

pinelle said:


> Ahhh YEAH congrats, Rosabelle!!!





roseflower said:


> Wow congrats Rosabelle



Thank you guys


----------



## Cadbberry

rosabelle said:


> Ngl, when I first started FR I always thought I would never be able to make it to Ancient Lair but here we are now. :') I'm really happy about this since my clan lives in the Beacon of the Radiant Eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now we're broke. LOL PARTY WITH THE LIGHTWEAVER!!!



Woah congrats!! How do you get to the ancient  lairs?!
----
Also in dire need of space, these are my prettiest babes for sale


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen any today yet ;u;



ya they are very random or gets sniped by people with discount like whoosh..

grats on ancient rosabelle : D i should probably save up for that.. but but but pretty dergs


----------



## Alienfish

save money they say.. look at cool genones they say


----------



## Peisinoe

rosabelle said:


> Ngl, when I first started FR I always thought I would never be able to make it to Ancient Lair but here we are now. :') I'm really happy about this since my clan lives in the Beacon of the Radiant Eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now we're broke. LOL PARTY WITH THE LIGHTWEAVER!!!



yaaas lair buddies...you know whats next...all 12 pages lol


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> yaaas lair buddies...you know whats next...all 12 pages lol



lel don't remind me ahaha

also dumb scrolls stock today pls


----------



## Cheremtasy

Congrats Rosabelle! I want to get to an ancient lair one day but I can only dream haha

Also new hatchlings today! They're pure gen 3's btw :3
Lmk if you're interested.


----------



## inkling

I don't know how this happened but I hatched a bunch of pretty babs in case anybody is interested. ignore the AH prices! the last 2 are my faves


Spoiler: for sale


----------



## Alienfish

nice derg babs everyone 

and yeah lair expansion. maybe if plague win another dom battle i could probably try saving up but jesus those craps are expensive

also aaah marketplace stop being a butt!


----------



## DreadSpecialist

poses did someone say gen ones


----------



## Alienfish

nice near xx fae derg man

and yes i did not my colors though


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> Woah congrats!! How do you get to the ancient  lairs?!



It depends on the amount of lair space you have. 50 spaces gets you mighty lair, 75 gets you venerable lair and 100 spaces gets you to ancient lair. 



Moko said:


> ya they are very random or gets sniped by people with discount like whoosh..
> 
> grats on ancient rosabelle : D i should probably save up for that.. but but but pretty dergs





Peisinoe said:


> yaaas lair buddies...you know whats next...all 12 pages lol





Botari1999 said:


> Congrats Rosabelle! I want to get to an ancient lair one day but I can only dream haha



Anyway, thanks everyone!  good luck on all the things you're all saving up for or the dragons your selling~ gonna be saving up for the last row of page 7 and then I'm off to 1mil lair space. ;__;


@Moko what are you trying to buy from the MP?
@DreadSpecialist That's a lot of hella pretty gen ones! *o* congrats!


----------



## Alienfish

renaming scrolls i need like 3 at least lol all my dergs are like "genone" atm lol


----------



## piske

Ah those are some lucky gen1 hatches!  also why are snapper babies the cutest thing ever?!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ah those are some lucky gen1 hatches!  also why are snapper babies the cutest thing ever?!



i know right : D I have a red snap bab they are so cute dayum.


----------



## Xanarcah

DreadSpecialist said:


> poses did someone say gen ones



_Aaaaaaaaaaaaa_

That eyeburner though, daaaang. To die for.


----------



## Alienfish

meu deus will they ever get restocked i might just end up buying from ah smh


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> meu deus will they ever get restocked i might just end up buying from ah smh



Why not just ask a snipe shop to get them?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Why not just ask a snipe shop to get them?



eh they will probably rs but either people snipe or they never restock lol.. just wonder how they even restock that section cause all the genes are on all the time lmfao.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> Why not just ask a snipe shop to get them?



May I ask what a snipe shop is?


----------



## Cadbberry

Botari1999 said:


> May I ask what a snipe shop is?



You hire them to stalk the shop and get an item for you


----------



## Alienfish

^yea not gonna go pester people for that it's just kinda annoying when you stalk the shop all day and they hardly rs that crap o well


----------



## Cadbberry

Moko said:


> ^yea not gonna go pester people for that it's just kinda annoying when you stalk the shop all day and they hardly rs that crap o well



what are you trying to snipe?


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> what are you trying to snipe?



a renaming scroll need one more iirc


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> You hire them to stalk the shop and get an item for you



This. They're more or less synonymous with Dom shops. People dedicated to sniping the MP to put their 15% discount to use. They do the sniping work, you even pay only the price with 15% off.

This is how I get all my genes and also festival skins if no one from TBT offers to snipe for their own flight festivals. 

People usually tip, so it's a good way to make money if you like sniping.


----------



## Peisinoe

DreadSpecialist said:


> poses did someone say gen ones



Aaaaa if you ever sell the SD Caribbean hit me up plsss

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> eh they will probably rs but either people snipe or they never restock lol.. just wonder how they even restock that section cause all the genes are on all the time lmfao.



Renaming scrolls go fast. You either snipe around rollover or be on your A game.


----------



## Alienfish

so 30 gone in one second man.. lol well cheap i guess 

also i'm not that desperate it's just like annoying seeing all those gene craps


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> This. They're more or less synonymous with Dom shops. People dedicated to sniping the MP to put their 15% discount to use. They do the sniping work, you even pay only the price with 15% off.
> 
> This is how I get all my genes and also festival skins if no one from TBT offers to snipe for their own flight festivals.
> 
> People usually tip, so it's a good way to make money if you like sniping.



Ah that's cool, are there any links to a snipe shop or where would I go to find a thread?


----------



## JellyLu

I just bought a DeathBringer bab






It's not a subspecies of any flight, but the breeder made her own lore with her own subspecies ^.^ I named him Kylo


----------



## FancyThat

I bought some lovely new dragons and accents recently ^^











I can't help myself, I have so many accents in storage waiting for dragons due to not being able to resist .


----------



## piske

@JellyLu that's the perfect name XD

@FancyThat I love that unicorn one! You find the most unique accents/skins


----------



## FancyThat

pinelle said:


> @JellyLu that's the perfect name XD
> 
> @FancyThat I love that unicorn one! You find the most unique accents/skins



Ty ^^ Spassow (unicorn accent) makes very beautiful accents but they are often limited so I try to jump in whenever they have something new.


----------



## inkling

yo dread how mhc are selling ur gen1's for?


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> Ah that's cool, are there any links to a snipe shop or where would I go to find a thread?



You can find them in the Item Sales forum:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz

They're usually be labeled "DOM" or "DOM SHOP", but sometimes they're not that clearly labeled and you'll have to read the thread title to make sure. They change every week because the 15% discount is awarded to the flight who won Dom the week before, so people just open for a week, and then close again until they get Dom again.


----------



## Peisinoe

someone please just buy this dragon or even make an offer. i just dont want to feed it anymore


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> someone please just buy this dragon or even make an offer. i just dont want to feed it anymore



I so wish I could, it is so pretty! But I dont have those kind of gems to throw about


----------



## piske

Guys what can I do to make him more interesting? I got him but now I feel like he's kind of boring ;u;


----------



## inkling

pinelle said:


> Guys what can I do to make him more interesting? I got him but now I feel like he's kind of boring ;u;
> 
> View attachment 166805



maybe you could try the warden's coat accent? or the other ice apparel from the recent festival if you have anything


----------



## inkling

double post sry


----------



## momiji345

Went to the Action House  ~man that place is dangerous, I just spend 50 gems today XD Here some of my new baby dragons i bought ,P.s when do baby dragons become adults ( how many days ? )  Thanks 


Spoiler: New



BBCode:









Spoiler: New



BBCode:









Spoiler: New



BBCode:









Spoiler: New



BBCode:









Spoiler: New



BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

5-6 days c: i think i think it's 5 for the actual adult and 6 for changing the artwork or something :3

love the coatl and pc! and i know right i always have to restrain myself from spending there doesn't help i collect old and gen1 dergs xD


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> 5-6 days c: i think i think it's 5 for the actual adult and 6 for changing the artwork or something :3
> 
> love the coatl and pc! and i know right i always have to restrain myself from spending there doesn't help i collect old and gen1 dergs xD



I know am trying to buy all the dragon type  but i should be saving up  ,but  The one that i really wanted to buy was this male Wildclaw ( Not sure what to name him yet ) I did a Predict Morphology too see What he looks like he looks to awesome XD


----------



## Piezahummy

Guys , why are eggs so expensive in tha AH ?! They are all practicly 200 k tr ... I can't afford those ...


----------



## piske

Piezahummy said:


> Guys , why are eggs so expensive in tha AH ?! They are all practicly 200 k tr ... I can't afford those ...



ikr? I think best bet is to try to scavenge or get them in the coliseum, although drop chances are probably pretty low ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> I know am trying to buy all the dragon type  but i should be saving up  ,but  The one that i really wanted to buy was this male Wildclaw ( Not sure what to name him yet ) I did a Predict Morphology too see What he looks like he looks to awesome XDView attachment 166825



That wildclaw is pretty spiffy!  do you have a theme for names?


----------



## rosabelle

Piezahummy said:


> Guys , why are eggs so expensive in tha AH ?! They are all practicly 200 k tr ... I can't afford those ...



Before eggs were around 80-90k? (I might be wrong, this was just based of what I saw when I stared) then I think it just increased in price since they announced the color wheel expansion.


----------



## piske

inkling said:


> maybe you could try the warden's coat accent? or the other ice apparel from the recent festival if you have anything



Ah, thanks for the suggestions  I originally adopted him to be a mate to this girl, but idk now ;A; I love her and will def keep her but dunno about him~


----------



## Xanarcah

rosabelle said:


> Before eggs were around 80-90k? (I might be wrong, this was just based of what I saw when I stared) then I think it just increased in price since they announced the color wheel expansion.



Eggs used to be at low as 45k.  xD but yeah, increased interest in g1s and the upcoming color wheel have the prices sky high right now. 

Unless you're a g1 collector or are doing a special hatch for an important dates or something, hatching eggs isn't really worth it.


----------



## FancyThat

momiji345 said:


> Went to the Action House  ~man that place is dangerous, I just spend 50 gems today XD Here some of my new baby dragons i bought ,P.s when do baby dragons become adults ( how many days ? )  Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



That coatl is absolutely adorable ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Eggs used to be at low as 45k.  xD but yeah, increased interest in g1s and the upcoming color wheel have the prices sky high right now.
> 
> Unless you're a g1 collector or are doing a special hatch for an important dates or something, hatching eggs isn't really worth it.



yeah i bought some of mine for achievements and hatched just cause it was fun (and the dig/scavenge were really evil and i just wanted to be done with it)... but yeah don't buy unless you're too much into gen ones or just like to hatch xD


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yeah i bought some of mine for achievements and hatched just cause it was fun (and the dig/scavenge were really evil and i just wanted to be done with it)... but yeah don't buy unless you're too much into gen ones or just like to hatch xD



I'm holding out hope that I'll scavenge one someday...somehow... XD


----------



## momiji345

pinelle said:


> ikr? I think best bet is to try to scavenge or get them in the coliseum, although drop chances are probably pretty low ;A;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That wildclaw is pretty spiffy!  do you have a theme for names?



I don't have any theme yet i may in the future,its so hard to name dragons  XD


----------



## piske

momiji345 said:


> I don't have any theme yet i may in the future,its so hard to name dragons  XD



Which flight are you in?


----------



## momiji345

FancyThat said:


> That coatl is absolutely adorable ^^



Thank you,I love the clour of the dragons ,there was so many Dragon to pick from Auction

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wind ~


----------



## Alienfish

cool : D im pleg ^^

and yeah ikr naming dergs is the hnng worst especially when you have to change them from "genone" lol


----------



## piske

momiji345 said:


> Thank you,I love the clour of the dragons ,there was so many Dragon to pick from Auction
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wind ~



What about Aeolus? He's the God and ruler of the winds in Greek mythology


----------



## momiji345

pinelle said:


> What about Aeolus? He's the God and ruler of the winds in Greek mythology



I like that name  but it dos't really suit him,the next baby dragon  will be call Aeolus


----------



## Peisinoe

Naming dragons is hard tbh. You never know when you'll find the perfect name


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> Naming dragons is hard tbh. You never know when you'll find the perfect name



So true though. I don't name my dragons until I have a theme/personality in mind for them, which can take months.


----------



## momiji345

I was bored  so i draw one my dragons in to a human  Am stuck between names Sunshine or Kasai means fire for the wild claw


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> I was bored  so i draw one my dragons in to a human  Am stuck between names Sunshine or Kasai means fire for the wild claw View attachment 166872



name them Kasai.. reminds me of that old ski jumper though x))


----------



## piske

momiji345 said:


> I was bored  so i draw one my dragons in to a human  Am stuck between names Sunshine or Kasai means fire for the wild claw View attachment 166872



Oh, nice!  Which dragon?


----------



## piske

Ah, I found a mate for Peony :3 I think they make a lovely couple~


----------



## Alienfish

aaah nice imps : D


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> aaah nice imps : D



Thank you!  One of the possible progeny is this combo~ hoping I can get that (1 out of 100 chance lol)


----------



## momiji345

pinelle said:


> Oh, nice!  Which dragon?



i Try to draw this one   Dragons are  hard to draw  

BBCode:





- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> Thank you!  One of the possible progeny is this combo~ hoping I can get that (1 out of 100 chance lol)
> 
> View attachment 166879



Wow so petty i hope you get The dragon you want ,I just started breeding i have two pairs right know both has 3 eggs am prying i get the one i want XD


----------



## piske

momiji345 said:


> i Try to draw this one   Dragons are  hard to draw
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so petty i hope you get The dragon you want ,I just started breeding i have two pairs right know both has 3 eggs am prying i get the one i want XD



Ah, that's great! Your drawing really looks like him  ah, thank you! I have a nest hatching tomorrow (different dragons) and I hope I get some good colors XD


----------



## JellyLu

This hatchery I follow has stained babies up for pretty cheap (considering stained in the AH)

Should I get this girl? I'm not sure so I thought I'd get an opinion x:


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Thank you!  One of the possible progeny is this combo~ hoping I can get that (1 out of 100 chance lol)
> 
> View attachment 166879



cool though and yeah i remember my breeding days .. o merda


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> This hatchery I follow has stained babies up for pretty cheap (considering stained in the AH)
> 
> Should I get this girl? I'm not sure so I thought I'd get an opinion x:



I personally think she looks really lovely~ really elegant


----------



## Cadbberry

I am so irritated, I have a lair that is to full, not enough money to expand it, 9 dragons for sale and a full nesting grounds all ready to hatch, one 5 egg nest and two 3 egg nests. I just want to get rid of these ugly leap year dragons already, I also have one valentines dragon left, and some randoms, only 3/9 are really anything to look at so it is just so disappointing that I can't do anything until either these dragons sell or I make 200,000 treasure. Its killing me to see these things still there, they are almost all going for 10-12k and only one that I think is super pretty is going for 60k (it will never sell but it is one of my favorite dragons I have ever bred).


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> This hatchery I follow has stained babies up for pretty cheap (considering stained in the AH)
> 
> Should I get this girl? I'm not sure so I thought I'd get an opinion x:



That's a really neat looking imp! If you like how it looks, then get it! If you're only interested because it's cheap for a stained dragon, then consider saving for something else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I am so irritated, I have a lair that is to full, not enough money to expand it, 9 dragons for sale and a full nesting grounds all ready to hatch, one 5 egg nest and two 3 egg nests. I just want to get rid of these ugly leap year dragons already, I also have one valentines dragon left, and some randoms, only 3/9 are really anything to look at so it is just so disappointing that I can't do anything until either these dragons sell or I make 200,000 treasure. Its killing me to see these things still there, they are almost all going for 10-12k and only one that I think is super pretty is going for 60k (it will never sell but it is one of my favorite dragons I have ever bred).



Why not train and exalt them? Or train and sell to one of the pushing flights? Or just sell as fodder? Fodder price is just barely below your asking price anyway. Or you could save them for the battle starting tomorrow to try to get more money.


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> That's a really neat looking imp! If you like how it looks, then get it! If you're only interested because it's cheap for a stained dragon, then consider saving for something else.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why not train and exalt them? Or train and sell to one of the pushing flights? Or just sell as fodder? Fodder price is just barely below your asking price anyway. Or you could save them for the battle starting tomorrow to try to get more money.



There is a battle going on? I never knew that, I am so out of the loop


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> There is a battle going on? I never knew that, I am so out of the loop



There's a battle this week between fire and arcane that's not very intense. Next week is ice vs nature, and I'm hoping it's a really good battle.


----------



## Peisinoe

I wanted to wait until my finances were in order before I shared my baby...







My Light 4 digit. Still in shock. Lol. Also light fligh best flight


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> I personally think she looks really lovely~ really elegant





Xanarcah said:


> That's a really neat looking imp! If you like how it looks, then get it! If you're only interested because it's cheap for a stained dragon, then consider saving for something else.



Thank you guys ^.^ I actually decided to buy a nice male noc too and when they both grow up they'll make a really nice pair <3
I couldn't resist this imp though ;;


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Thank you guys ^.^ I actually decided to buy a nice male noc too and when they both grow up they'll make a really nice pair <3
> I couldn't resist this imp though ;;



Yay, congrats! I'd love to see the noc too


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Yay, congrats! I'd love to see the noc too



Ty ^.^ He's being held in my friend's lair while I make treasure for my next expansion, hopefully not for long :3

Here he is though, I have yet to think of a name~





Combined with the imp they'd make some pretty white poi/tox kids with either a tasteful stain or rich glimmer :] I'm really happy I decided to get them


----------



## Cadbberry

New Thylacine Babes


----------



## piske

Aww my imp pair only made 1 egg... ;A;


----------



## piske

Ok guys - what can I do with this little one? At least her tert isn't terrible but I'm not a fan of the colors...leaf/splash/sky


----------



## LilD

Gen 1 hatch , not quite xyx but darn close! I think I may auction but she's lovely 
Ob/ivory/black 







Another g1 hatch, navy/pink/magenta






- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> I wanted to wait until my finances were in order before I shared my baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Light 4 digit. Still in shock. Lol. Also light fligh best flight



Holy bleeping bleep.  Amazing, with the familiar as well.


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> There is a battle going on? I never knew that, I am so out of the loop



there are threads up for raffles and public buys for nature and ice you can sell your train fodder to. i really recommend you start lvling your babies when they become adults bc thats the main way to make treasure


----------



## Cadbberry

New swirly babies :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> I wanted to wait until my finances were in order before I shared my baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Light 4 digit. Still in shock. Lol. Also light fligh best flight



A++

I AM SO PROUD OF YOUUUUU

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nyx81 said:


> Gen 1 hatch , not quite xyx but darn close! I think I may auction but she's lovely
> Ob/ivory/black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another g1 hatch, navy/pink/magenta



Those are some really nice hatches. o: I hope they do well at auction!

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> there are threads up for raffles and public buys for nature and ice you can sell your train fodder to. i really recommend you start lvling your babies when they become adults bc thats the main way to make treasure



It seems that the two flights have made an agreement to not raise prices today, so save any leveled fodder you have for tomorrow when they're both free to offer more money! : D


----------



## momiji345

i bought some of apparel how dose my dragon look 

BBCode:


----------



## piske

momiji345 said:


> i bought some of apparel how dose my dragon look
> 
> BBCode:



Very cool!!!  the hoods and cowls are my fav thing right now


----------



## inkling

momiji345 said:


> i bought some of apparel how dose my dragon look
> 
> BBCode:



looking good!


----------



## momiji345

inkling said:


> looking good!



Thanks i really love the apparel ,am just stating to buy stuff ;D but know am saving up so i can unlock slots for her  Iv been really bad i keep buying dragons with all my gems  ( i may have to buy more ) I was like 500 gems yup i don;t think i will use them all but hole cakes i was wrong  .Here some of my new dragons (hex and Giraffe i can't wait to breed them when there older .

BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## inkling

i just ordered new art its prob gonna take awhile but im so excited! im also lvling fodder for fod art so i hope i can do that and snag a slot from an artist i like in this weeks battle


----------



## Romaki

Hey guys! I'm currently selling FR treasure here and I haven't found a buyer in a while so please forgive me for posting this here.


----------



## Xanarcah

I picked up some really pretty Shadow/Shadow/Ice with Shadow eyes Imps and Nocs earlier, plus an Obs/Rose/Rose Imp, while I was flipping dragons earlier. Selling for 8k each, just CR for any of them if interested. If they're still there by tomorrow, I'm throwing them back in the AH as fodder. 




Spoiler: Pretty hatchlings!


----------



## Alienfish

^nice dergs xan, gls!

also im back whooooosh


----------



## Alienfish

gen2 dergs :'D just had to buy it for 10k treas lmao.

also lel some dragon's name.. did you really have to name it the swedish word for "male parts"... dude


----------



## inkling

i just got my very first gilded chest!


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> i just got my very first gilded chest!



parab?ns : D

i hope i get some soon... i hate those rusty first chests with random crap lol


----------



## ssvv227

new baby *v*





haven't been on fr in a while...am wondering if anyone has spare willowgloom guide they'd like to sell?


----------



## Alienfish

oooh nice bab!

good luck finding a seller c:

- - - Post Merge - - -






bought this one too fff


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> oooh nice bab!
> 
> good luck finding a seller c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this one too fff



It looks so cool with the blue eyes!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

I don't have enough money to scatter this guy properly, so I dressed him up instead. : D Now he's much creepier and far less prettyboy idol dragon.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I don't have enough money to scatter this guy properly, so I dressed him up instead. : D Now he's much creepier and far less prettyboy idol dragon.



imagine: kawaii pretty boy idol of DEATH AND DESTRUCTION


----------



## JellyLu

New babies today! I'm glad my arcane friend helped me out since the pink eyes stand out~ I put them for sale in my hatchery ^.^


----------



## inkling

ssvv227 said:


> new baby *v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been on fr in a while...am wondering if anyone has spare willowgloom guide they'd like to sell?



i love this. i tried to buy a similar derg in a hatchery recently but some somebody got to them before me!


----------



## Xanarcah

Naiad said:


> imagine: kawaii pretty boy idol of DEATH AND DESTRUCTION



YES THIS MIGHT BE A THING THAT HAPPENS

They make Magical Girl/Boy accents. Yesssss


----------



## Cheremtasy

I finally put apparel on my precious ivory gal aaah I love her






I was also wondering if I trained her up, should I make her a physical attacker or a Mage/healer or whatever? I already have a few attackers so I was going for a healer or something (I haven't really looked into that build though so idk much about it). She's a shadow derg too and idk what shadow dergs are good for. I'm just leaning more towards a healer or something since I don't have one yet, and the fact that eliminates are also super expensive now. ;A; (unless healers need eliminates too for whatever reason then oh well rip my cash haha)


----------



## momiji345

New born Baby's just hatch today  there so cute But i will need to sell 2 of  then as i have another batch off eggs ready to hatch in 2 days  Am not sure how much i should sell them for so what a good rule of thum ?

 BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> It looks so cool with the blue eyes!!!



obrigadaaaaaa <3 and yes i love water eyes, that blue eye colour is beautiful!


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> obrigadaaaaaa <3 and yes i love water eyes, that blue eye colour is beautiful!



The blue eyes work especially well with the color scheme of your lair!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> I finally put apparel on my precious ivory gal aaah I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if I trained her up, should I make her a physical attacker or a Mage/healer or whatever? I already have a few attackers so I was going for a healer or something (I haven't really looked into that build though so idk much about it). She's a shadow derg too and idk what shadow dergs are good for. I'm just leaning more towards a healer or something since I don't have one yet, and the fact that eliminates are also super expensive now. ;A; (unless healers need eliminates too for whatever reason then oh well rip my cash haha)



Wah, she's lovely!!! She looks like a beautiful princess XD


----------



## Alienfish

^ agrees : D hah i kinda wish i joined water now lol


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I don't have enough money to scatter this guy properly, so I dressed him up instead. : D Now he's much creepier and far less prettyboy idol dragon.



Wow this is awesome! Super creepy and cool 



ssvv227 said:


> new baby *v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been on fr in a while...am wondering if anyone has spare willowgloom guide they'd like to sell?



I love this dragon ^^, so pretty.


----------



## Alienfish

@xan nice derg yo!

mmm all the red wheel genonesaaaaaahhh


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> oooh nice bab!
> 
> good luck finding a seller c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this one too fff



Ahh everyone has such cute new dragons, love this ^^

I need to expand again so I can buy more pretty babies

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> I finally put apparel on my precious ivory gal aaah I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if I trained her up, should I make her a physical attacker or a Mage/healer or whatever? I already have a few attackers so I was going for a healer or something (I haven't really looked into that build though so idk much about it). She's a shadow derg too and idk what shadow dergs are good for. I'm just leaning more towards a healer or something since I don't have one yet, and the fact that eliminates are also super expensive now. ;A; (unless healers need eliminates too for whatever reason then oh well rip my cash haha)



So beautiful!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks.. caved on another blood fae right now tho ahaha


----------



## Xanarcah

Botari1999 said:


> I finally put apparel on my precious ivory gal aaah I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if I trained her up, should I make her a physical attacker or a Mage/healer or whatever? I already have a few attackers so I was going for a healer or something (I haven't really looked into that build though so idk much about it). She's a shadow derg too and idk what shadow dergs are good for. I'm just leaning more towards a healer or something since I don't have one yet, and the fact that eliminates are also super expensive now. ;A; (unless healers need eliminates too for whatever reason then oh well rip my cash haha)



She looks lovely. : D the best mage elements are considered ice, Lightning, and Wind, but if you'd like to make her a mage then I'd say go for it. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ^ agrees : D hah i kinda wish i joined water now lol



You could always take a vacation to check it out? Water's holiday is coming up, so it would be great timing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> thanks.. caved on another blood fae right now tho ahaha



Nice one!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks and nah i dont have the gems even if it would be 6 months :3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> thanks and nah i dont have the gems even if it would be 6 months :3



The gem struggle is real ;u; also that new blood fae is gorgeous. AND it's a gen one?!  Makes me want one XD


----------



## Quagsire.

Got another gen. 1


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> The gem struggle is real ;u; also that new blood fae is gorgeous. AND it's a gen one?!  Makes me want one XD



yes i shouldn't really get paypal either lmao xD o well.

obrigada <3 yes you should get one!

@quag.. nice one!


----------



## Xanarcah

XYX unbred G1 for sale.
Rust/red/rust

Treasure, gems, and items accepted.


----------



## momiji345

Baby Dragon for sale ,I  accepted Treasure or gems 

Genes:
PrimaryViolet Iridescent
SecondaryTeal Facet
TertiarySoil Circuit

BBCode:


----------



## JellyLu

Various dragons for sale in my friend and I's hatchery here

If you tell me you're from here you can get a discount :3


----------



## Peisinoe

So...has anyone made tons of money off of this Dom battle?


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> So...has anyone made tons of money off of this Dom battle?



I made a couple hundred k from flipping fodder. Not too much time to devote to Dom with my next connection coming up next week.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> XYX unbred G1 for sale.
> Rust/red/rust
> 
> Treasure, gems, and items accepted.



Really tempted to write something obscene in Portuguese here...


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Really tempted to write something obscene in Portuguese here...



Haha, I'll hold him if you want to buy and need time to make the money? Triple red range XYX with nice eyes ~


----------



## Cheremtasy

Xanarcah said:


> She looks lovely. : D the best mage elements are considered ice, Lightning, and Wind, but if you'd like to make her a mage then I'd say go for it. o:



Ah okay, I'll think about it. I have a lightning girl I might make a Mage. It's this girl here. XD






I feel like I just show off my dergs nowadays lol. I just feel really accomplished because I never thought I'd be able to dress them up. ;w;


----------



## Peisinoe

Botari1999 said:


> Ah okay, I'll think about it. I have a lightning girl I might make a Mage. It's this girl here. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I just show off my dergs nowadays lol. I just feel really accomplished because I never thought I'd be able to dress them up. ;w;



There's really nothing wrong with that! They are super lovely!! You dress them really well too!


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, I'll hold him if you want to buy and need time to make the money? Triple red range XYX with nice eyes ~



's alright really sell him off if you need I don't think i have the time to save up anyways... busy real life lol


----------



## Alienfish

them c(r)avings:


----------



## momiji345

For sale make me a offer :

BBCode:





Here what she will look like when she gets older :


----------



## brutalitea

LOTS OF DRAGONS FOR SALE!









































For the hatchlings, minimum 5k. Just send a CR since I haven't put them on the AH yet (because they're unnamed and I don't want any unnamed on my offspring lists).

I need them all gone so my lair is no longer full lol


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> For sale make me a offer :
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here what she will look like when she gets older :
> View attachment 167241



aaaah noice  poitox with the right colors is the best imo 

- - - Post Merge - - -

right bought these two yesterday as well:






and


----------



## momiji345

Here'S the other two that hatch with her ( one sister and 1 brother ) Am Really happy with the batch of eggs  But i need to sell one to make room for some eggs that are hatching in few days XD

BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

i love that glimmer one so nice ahaha hope they sell!


----------



## piske

OMG I SCAVENGED AN EGG!!!!!!!!!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah my imps' nest hatched today... Don't know how I feel about this girl's colors ;A;


----------



## FancyThat

momiji345 said:


> Here'S the other two that hatch with her ( one sister and 1 brother ) Am Really happy with the batch of eggs  But i need to sell one to make room for some eggs that are hatching in few days XD
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



These are really cute ^^, good luck selling



pinelle said:


> OMG I SCAVENGED AN EGG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah my imps' nest hatched today... Don't know how I feel about this girl's colors ;A;
> 
> View attachment 167274



Congrats :3 and I think that imp is lovely .

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got myself a cute new imp the other day, 






He's a gen 2. I'm thinking of adding glimmer when he grows up.


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> These are really cute ^^, good luck selling
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats :3 and I think that imp is lovely .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got myself a cute new imp the other day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a gen 2. I'm thinking of adding glimmer when he grows up.



Ooh he's pretty!!!!!!  I think I might take off the cherub and underbelly on my girl~


----------



## FancyThat

pinelle said:


> Ooh he's pretty!!!!!!  I think I might take off the cherub and underbelly on my girl~



Thanks , he wasn't expensive really considering he's gen 2, only 200k. 

What would you change to if you removed cherub? I think she's very pretty as she is but I do have a weakness for iri/shim dragons.


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> Thanks , he wasn't expensive really considering he's gen 2, only 200k.
> 
> What would you change to if you removed cherub? I think she's very pretty as she is but I do have a weakness for iri/shim dragons.



Oh wow! That is really cheap!  I would maybe just leave her shimmer and plain for everything else. I'm boring ;u; but I also saw a derg with red clown and it looked really nice...maybe I'll try that!


----------



## FancyThat

pinelle said:


> Oh wow! That is really cheap!  I would maybe just leave her shimmer and plain for everything else. I'm boring ;u; but I also saw a derg with red clown and it looked really nice...maybe I'll try that!



Yeah the parents owner sells them all for 200k each, they have a ping list for those interested in owning one you just need to let them know you'd like to be added .

Basic gene actually works better sometimes, I have this Alice in Wonderland Red Queen themed dragon that's basic/shimmer/underbelly 






and I was planning on adding crystal as iri leaves her looking green toned but I'm toying with the idea of leaving her as she is. Clown is pretty cool as well though I like the way it looks on certain dragons .


----------



## Piezahummy

Ayy guys got some guardians for sale ! Not really pretty or nothing , but I like them .












They are all 5 days old lol .


----------



## piske

I really love female imperials...I want this one!!!!! I swear my lair is just going to be imps ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

I feel you I hoarded imps way back xD Because they look like traditional asian dergs <3 yes

nice dergs peep, i bought this one earlier, forgot to post:






- - - Post Merge - - -

also eee i wanna change my username on fr lol :/


----------



## piske

But whyyyyy I like yours! What do you wanna change it to?


----------



## Alienfish

me too but i have an ocd with names lol :x 

i have a few i want actually but i don't think people would get the ref


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> me too but i have an ocd with names lol :x
> 
> i have a few i want actually but i don't think people would get the ref



Ah, how do you mean? I think I know what you're saying - it really drives me nuts if I can't have the same username for everything XD


----------



## roseflower

Hi there! I got a 5 egg nest for the first time yay quintuplets http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=203480&tab=hatchery The 5 eggs look so beautiful in the nest <3
The parents are a Fae and Imp, I actually decided to breed them to get the Clown gene breeding achievement c;


----------



## JellyLu

The entire first page of my lair is imps LOL (aside from my main lady) ^^; It continues on the second

I just really love imps and subs so I get them both ^.^


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> The entire first page of my lair is imps LOL (aside from my main lady) ^^; It continues on the second
> 
> I just really love imps and subs so I get them both ^.^



I'm so weird - like there are some species that I really only like how one sex looks. Like I don't really like how male Skydancers look but I really like the female ones. I really prefer the look of the male faes over the female ones. But then if I want to breed them, I need to get one of the opposite ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Hi there! I got a 5 egg nest for the first time yay quintuplets http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=203480&tab=hatchery The 5 eggs look so beautiful in the nest <3
> The parents are a Fae and Imp, I actually decided to breed them to get the Clown gene breeding achievement c;



Congrats!!! I think the most I've ever had is 3! also, side note - it makes me so happy that you still have that imp ;v;


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> I'm so weird - like there are some species that I really only like how one sex looks. Like I don't really like how male Skydancers look but I really like the female ones. I really prefer the look of the male faes over the female ones. But then if I want to breed them, I need to get one of the opposite ;u;



I'm the SAME way though! I don't really like male Skydancers either, or male nocs ;; I have some, but only for breeding or they were a subspecies that someone offered LOL. I also am kind iffy on female noodles. I love the males but the females are kinda..eh I dunno :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Yeah. I love male coatls/wildclaws/SDs and female imps. I actually dont like Nocs unless its the original 4 i got from first NotN. lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Still don't know what I should do with my pretty butterfly girl.




I want to do an auction but idk where to start... Any tips on making an auction thread?


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ah, how do you mean? I think I know what you're saying - it really drives me nuts if I can't have the same username for everything XD



well i mean im known as hippieturt but i want something not two words.. grah xD


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> well i mean im known as hippieturt but i want something not two words.. grah xD



Ah I gotcha! Is Moko taken on FR?


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ah I gotcha! Is Moko taken on FR?



Dunno, not that I had in mind though x3

Idk though cause people will probably think it's another thing besides my intention lol


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Congrats!!! I think the most I've ever had is 3! also, side note - it makes me so happy that you still have that imp ;v;


Ah thank you Yeah so far the most I?ve had was 3 eggs, didn?t even had a 4 nest egg and suddenly I get a 5 nest egg haha^^ 

Aww sure I still have her, I adore her, isn?t she pretty Thanks so much for gifting her to me c:


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Dunno, not that I had in mind though x3
> 
> Idk though cause people will probably think it's another thing besides my intention lol



Ah, haha what is it?! I am so curious now! XD


----------



## piske

I splurged and got this second gen imp~ SO STOKED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is unbred, and her birthday is Halloween too which is extra fun XD


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ah, haha what is it?! I am so curious now! XD



"Madrugada" ... it's part of after a song by the Portuguese singer Fausto (Bordalo Dias) and it's a nice word but then people will probably think I'm Portuguese lol.

also nice imp ayyyy


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> "Madrugada" ... it's part of after a song by the Portuguese singer Fausto (Bordalo Dias) and it's a nice word but then people will probably think I'm Portuguese lol.
> 
> also nice imp ayyyy



If you like it, just go for it!  Ah, thank you~


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> If you like it, just go for it!  Ah, thank you~



i should and yes i have ocd with username frick lol xD

de nada.. and yes people seriously think I'm from Portugal like why lol


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> i should and yes i have ocd with username frick lol xD
> 
> de nada.. and yes people seriously think I'm from Portugal like why lol



Haha well do you think many people will know that song? Also, why is leveling dragons the most tedious thing in the world ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha well do you think many people will know that song? Also, why is leveling dragons the most tedious thing in the world ;u;



Nope XD They will probably think I'm like a metal dude lmao

YES I HATE THAT AAAAHHHH espcially in the 15-20s level suuuugh


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Nope XD They will probably think I'm like a metal dude lmao
> 
> YES I HATE THAT AAAAHHHH espcially in the 15-20s level suuuugh



Really?? It gets worse?! Ugh...I am still so low. Leveling them to 7 right now so I can at least equip them with Eliminate... ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

yes it does since those levels require more xp and you get less from the diff. arenas..


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yes it does since those levels require more xp and you get less from the diff. arenas..



NOOOOOOOOOO XD I'll never get to 25 on my own lol


----------



## Alienfish

yeah unless you have patience and keep grinding the 25 venues jav a blaze man xD


----------



## inkling

pinelle said:


> I really love female imperials...I want this one!!!!! I swear my lair is just going to be imps ;u;



ooo i really love her colors! theyre really unique


----------



## piske

Bought a skin and sakura crown for my second gen~ she matches her sprite now :3


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO XD I'll never get to 25 on my own lol



It will be so much easier and faster to level your dragons once you equipped two Ambush and one Eliminate to each of them, you can do it


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> It will be so much easier and faster to level your dragons once you equipped two Ambush and one Eliminate to each of them, you can do it



Thank you  I'll keep going!~


----------



## piske

I'm getting a bunch of familiars at least! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, what am I doing wrong?! My dragons are level 9, they have 1 ambush and eliminate and I am getting killed immediately in the scorched forest (7-8)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I'm getting a bunch of familiars at least! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, what am I doing wrong?! My dragons are level 9, they have 1 ambush and eliminate and I am getting killed immediately in the scorched forest (7-8)!!!!!!!!!!!



I checked out your dragons' stats, it looks like you haven't added any Berserkers yet. o: Each Berserker gives +5 Str, which is a LOT at level 9.


----------



## momiji345

Lol never mind i have no space in my lair XD p.S New dragon he's sO awesome  ,his name is luka



BBCode:


----------



## brutalitea

Expanded my lair, got rid of 6 hatchlings, and changed one of my birthday ID dragons from a Mirror to a Guardian. She only needs Poison and then she'll be done! Just need about 15 serthis poison and 100k t and then I can brew Poison. So many geneing projects, so little money. 

I still have two dragons for sale!


----------



## Cadbberry

New Poison Toxin Babies for sale












(my fave one is the last one :3)


----------



## Alienfish

nice babs.. i need to get name scrolls again xD


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> I checked out your dragons' stats, it looks like you haven't added any Berserkers yet. o: Each Berserker gives +5 Str, which is a LOT at level 9.



I thought dragons had to be at level 17 to equip it


----------



## inkling

so i finally saved up enough gems for the prismatic bundle and twilight is wearing the apparel! but shes missing a couple items bc i need slots





*can you guys help decide what apparel might look good on Rose?*


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I thought dragons had to be at level 17 to equip it



You have to be level 17 to have all 3 equipped, but the individual slots unlock at different levels. You can check on the page where you equip the stones by hovering over the slots.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> You have to be level 17 to have all 3 equipped, but the individual slots unlock at different levels. You can check on the page where you equip the stones by hovering over the slots.



Oh!!! Duh!!! I'm sorry, you're right ;A;


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> so i finally saved up enough gems for the prismatic bundle and twilight is wearing the apparel! but shes missing a couple items bc i need slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *can you guys help decide what apparel might look good on Rose?*



Looks great!

How about a companion comet? Or maybe one of those arcane items from Baldwin?


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> Looks great!
> 
> How about a companion comet? Or maybe one of those arcane items from Baldwin?



thanks!

i would love a companion comet for her but they don't seem to be affordable. maybe ill cave and buy gems one day?  but i cant justify that...

which items are you talking about? im only at level 6 in baldwins


----------



## piske

Ah, ok I must be stupid... this is what I see - I have the first 2 stones unlocked where the Berserker stones can go, but the Berserkers are greyed out...


----------



## inkling

you know what i think im going to just start saving for a companion comet next since its on my wishlist anyways


----------



## cinny

pinelle said:


> Ah, ok I must be stupid... this is what I see - I have the first 2 stones unlocked where the Berserker stones can go, but the Berserkers are greyed out...
> 
> View attachment 167441



Moss needs to be level 17 to receive the berserker stones, just hover over the stones and it'll show the levels that is needed to attach to your dragons!


----------



## Xanarcah

cinny said:


> Moss needs to be level 17 to receive the berserker stones, just hover over the stones and it'll show the levels that is needed to attach to your dragons!



Oh whoops, looks like that's where the requirement is then. xD; add might or hybrid stones in place of the berserkers then. Those will still give you a good temporary boost.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> thanks!
> 
> i would love a companion comet for her but they don't seem to be affordable. maybe ill cave and buy gems one day?  but i cant justify that...
> 
> which items are you talking about? im only at level 6 in baldwins


Dusklight Alchemist Tools and arcane tome


----------



## Alienfish

Oh how I love naming my dergs.. -snort cakes-


----------



## Xanarcah

I messed up naming my dragons yesterday. .-.

I was transferring names of a trio over to dragons who already had names and accidentally switched the names of the oldest and youngest. So then I had to use two more scrolls to fix it.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh I feel ya man .. Sometime I click the wrong derg and it's just 'fffffffffffffffffffff i have to buy another'


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Oh whoops, looks like that's where the requirement is then. xD; add might or hybrid stones in place of the berserkers then. Those will still give you a good temporary boost.



Ah, got it, thank you! XD Can't wait until my next slot for Ambush unlocks at 15... only 6 more levels to go ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

good luck levelling ahaha .. .<3 i wish i could find a nice 25 red-ish derg well dream on moko


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> good luck levelling ahaha .. .<3 i wish i could find a nice 25 red-ish derg well dream on moko



Ahhh haha thanks~ my eyes are killing me looking at the screen for so long ;A; good luck finding one! I'm sure you can!!!!!!! Just have to dig through page after page in the forums lol


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ahhh haha thanks~ my eyes are killing me looking at the screen for so long ;A; good luck finding one! I'm sure you can!!!!!!! Just have to dig through page after page in the forums lol



yea i probs need more gems or treas anyways but yes thanks xD


----------



## inkling

Gah I'm so annoyed I swear I bought a gossamer scarf from the mp but I guess I didn't! Oh well.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

inkling said:


> Gah I'm so annoyed I swear I bought a gossamer scarf from the mp but I guess I didn't! Oh well.



It might have gotten sniped, I always click through everything so fast I don't notice it isn't a confirmed purchase but a "that item is no longer available" or whatever. XD

Still need to list my butterfly but I am nervous about doing an auction for the first time.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

That moment when you are 75 grey slimes away from your goal. I can do it, *-* still have this week -melts apparel-


----------



## inkling

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It might have gotten sniped, I always click through everything so fast I don't notice it isn't a confirmed purchase but a "that item is no longer available" or whatever. XD
> 
> Still need to list my butterfly but I am nervous about doing an auction for the first time.



ya i figured i guess i didn't see the message bc i was so excited


----------



## Kiikay

spassows accents are just too lovely ~
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1671340/1


----------



## inkling

Kiikay said:


> spassows accents are just too lovely ~
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1671340/1



what a coincidence im on the list for one! i found the thread yesterday and fell in love!


----------



## piske

Kiikay said:


> spassows accents are just too lovely ~
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1671340/1



These are lovely!!! Thank you for sharing~


----------



## piske

Guys, I need this skin!!!!!! 800g...WHYYY ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Guys, I need this skin!!!!!! 800g...WHYYY ;A;
> 
> View attachment 167560



dang yo tundras never looked that good :3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> dang yo tundras never looked that good :3



And there's a matching one for the male but it's sold out...

Also, wildclaw scrolls are stocking again!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

My friends and I are all finding eggs today :^000

My friend found a wind one, I got a nature one, and my other friend found an ice egg


----------



## Xanarcah

Wildclaw Scrolls are baaack! 


Also~






Buying dragons for resale has never been so sweet~


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Wildclaw Scrolls are baaack!
> 
> 
> Also~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying dragons for resale has never been so sweet~



OMG!!! I found a nature egg, can I sell that too??? :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> My friends and I are all finding eggs today :^000
> 
> My friend found a wind one, I got a nature one, and my other friend found an ice egg



Congrats! I've only ever found 1 ;u;


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> OMG!!! I found a nature egg, can I sell that too??? :O



Selling eggs is some of the quickest money you can make, so I'd say go for it. : D Nature eggs in particular are at 364g or 358k in the AH right now.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Selling eggs is some of the quickest money you can make, so I'd say go for it. : D Nature eggs in particular are at 364g or 358k in the AH right now.



Oh wow! I really need treasure too...


----------



## Xanarcah

I went on a geneing spree the other day and spent most of my money. .-.

But look at who got worked on~





Got turned into a SD and a new accent





Got Shimmer





Got Iridescent





Got turned into a SD and Shimmer and Gembond





Got turned into a Spiral





Got scattered into a really nice eyeburner that I'm thinking of keeping



I am so poor now. .-.


----------



## piske

LOOK AT ALL THE PRETTY SDs


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> LOOK AT ALL THE PRETTY SDs



I LOVE SKYDANCERS


----------



## Xanarcah

Hey guys! Are you interested in FR merch?

One of my Flight-mates is selling flight banner pendants for pretty cheap and offering free shipping to boot!

*Flight Banner Pendants*


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Wildclaw Scrolls are baaack!
> 
> 
> Also~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying dragons for resale has never been so sweet~


holy hell man that price. also nice geneing dergs!


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> holy hell man that price. also nice geneing dergs!



Thanks!

I didn't honestly think anyone would buy for 15kg, but there was the notification when I woke up. : D He was a Lemon/Obsidian/Obsidian that I'd purchased for 300k last month. I just bought a Lavender/Obsidian/Obsidian a couple days ago too, I so I threw her into the AH juuuust in case they're looking for another XYY Obs. xD; I really like her, but every dragon has a price for which I'll part with it, you know?


----------



## Alienfish

oh ya.. nice nice still though !

also finally named all my dergs for now.. inb4 i buy 9358435 other ones lol


----------



## inkling

Xanarcah said:


> Hey guys! Are you interested in FR merch?
> 
> One of my Flight-mates is selling flight banner pendants for pretty cheap and offering free shipping to boot!
> 
> *Flight Banner Pendants*



ooooooooooooooooooo these are so cute!!


----------



## piske

Idk why but I love piepaint babs :3 xxx piepaint and underbelly gal I just got!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Idk why but I love piepaint babs :3 xxx piepaint and underbelly gal I just got!
> 
> View attachment 167626



noice  yes i had several of those piepaints before, grats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also ugh really tempted to try and level up this certain fae but levels 16-20 ... fffff


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> noice  yes i had several of those piepaints before, grats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also ugh really tempted to try and level up this certain fae but levels 16-20 ... fffff



Are Faes not very well suited to be attackers? I feel like it's taking forever to level mine!


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> ooooooooooooooooooo these are so cute!!



Aren't they though? I ordered mine already, I'm take excited to see it when it comes. She gave me the tracking number for is already ~


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Are Faes not very well suited to be attackers? I feel like it's taking forever to level mine!



they are, species don't matter. but considering the amount of xp you get vs. how much you need for the levels ugh.

also @xan i was really tempted to buy that rust/red or whatever tundra but nah ill save


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Are Faes not very well suited to be attackers? I feel like it's taking forever to level mine!



Nope, Faes are great as attackers. My second coli team was all Faes and one went on to become my Mire dragon, capable of training two dragons at once.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> also @xan i was really tempted to buy that rust/red or whatever tundra but nah ill save


XD no worries. I'll probably exalt him sometime after the convention if I can't get him sold.

If you change your mind, let me know and we can work out a discount off his price.


----------



## roseflower

Impulse buy...Why are you so pretty c;


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> XD no worries. I'll probably exalt him sometime after the convention if I can't get him sold.
> 
> If you change your mind, let me know and we can work out a discount off his price.



ya i'll let you know, it's really nice but meh i really need to save ugh


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ya i'll let you know, it's really nice but meh i really need to save ugh



What are you saving for? : D


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler: Newest Babs for Sale


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> What are you saving for? : D



mostly for saving, but it would be cool to have a red range level 25 that's a gen one or just old


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Impulse buy...Why are you so pretty c;



Soooo pretty~ I just impulse bought a little coatl cutie too


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Soooo pretty~ I just impulse bought a little coatl cutie too
> 
> View attachment 167665



Aww what a beauty, welcome to the impulse buy club


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> mostly for saving, but it would be cool to have a red range level 25 that's a gen one or just old



Why not send one of your dragons to the thread in Plague Sales to get leveled to 25? It's only 100k per dragon.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Why not send one of your dragons to the thread in Plague Sales to get leveled to 25? It's only 100k per dragon.



dang that's cheap and yeah i could always try levelling up myself i guess .3


----------



## piske

Heeey~ could everyone tell me a bit about their flights??? I'm just really curious and I want first hand info from everyone here  I'm willing to ask around FR too but I feel more comfortable here 

Why do you like your flight? What don't you like? What would you say is the main focus of your flight? Are the forums active? Are the members friendly? Any particular age range in your flight? Anything is helpful!!! <3


----------



## Alienfish

I kinda like my flight, Plague since they are very dedicated when it comes to Dom push and such and I like that since it gives me motivation to save money and exalt fodder whenever we should do it  I guess the forum is pretty active as well...

I don't go to their forum to much other than checking out on the Dom threads and I don't know the age range but yeah if you want to be active and chatty it's the pie I guess 

Used to be in Nature before I switched sometime last year and they have a p friendly forum, especially if you're into the lgbtqia+ sphere or an ally, they have a friendly thread for that :3

Kinda ironic I switched to Plague though but yea.. can't resist those stoner eyes x)


----------



## Alienfish

Also a bit of PSA.. I ended up changing my name to Madrugada on FR now.. it's partly after a song I love to death and I love the word in general ^_^ inb4 I got people thinking I'm Portuguese lol.


----------



## Kiikay

im excited to see what wind's guardian/soldier(?) familiar will look like this coming fest. I really love all the ones that are out now. Especially Light.


----------



## Peisinoe

Light flight is totes amazing. Everyone is super friendly. I would say they are very into profit pushing. Tons and tons of money. If you check dominance tracker we are usually in the top 3 a lot. Mostly 2 and 3rd place. We love love love money, and the forums are always active. If you post a thread more than likely itll get a reply and not go unanswered. 

I moved from Shadow and I would say I love my flight and would never leave.


----------



## Alienfish

cant wait for nature holiday man <3 but yeah wind's usually cool as well!


----------



## piske

Ah thanks Moko and Peisinoe!!! I used to be in light and I did like it! Plague appeals to me...Ahhh but I'd have to think about it!!!  also grats on the name change Moko! Glad you went for it


----------



## piske

Just got an obsidian/coal/platinum wildclaw bab. Hoping to gene her to this!


----------



## Xanarcah

Plague's leadership team is undergoing some major renovations, as are a lot of our threads. So it's kind of chaotic in Plague at the moment. The quality of normal posts has gone a bit downhill lately too, in my opinion.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Plague's leadership team is undergoing some major renovations, as are a lot of our threads. So it's kind of chaotic in Plague at the moment. The quality of normal posts has gone a bit downhill lately too, in my opinion.



Ah hmm interesting~ I wonder if all flights have a similar organizational strategy? Have you ever been in another flight?


----------



## momiji345

I have 3 Dragons for sale,Make me a reasonable offer  

BBCode:





BBCode:





ALSO LOOKING FOR A MATE FOR PEACHES MY Nocturne Female


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Plague's leadership team is undergoing some major renovations, as are a lot of our threads. So it's kind of chaotic in Plague at the moment. The quality of normal posts has gone a bit downhill lately too, in my opinion.



Kind of noticed, especially with all these spam dom topics ... lol.

@pinelle: thanks, i like it too ^^ and i hate having ocd two-word username lol


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> Kind of noticed, especially with all these spam dom topics ... lol.
> 
> @pinelle: thanks, i like it too ^^ and i hate having ocd two-word username lol



Has anyone asked if you're Portuguese yet?! Jk


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Has anyone asked if you're Portuguese yet?! Jk



Lol not there but I had a few here and on another game I play (AdventureQuestWorlds) asking if I was lmao XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Only one egg today, here is my new hatchling, I like him


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone know anything about nature? i like their tumblr that updates everyone on dom and they seem to take it pretty seriously, having beat both light and ice. i'm not sure, i've been thinking about moving a lot lately, but i'm not sure yet.


----------



## Cadbberry

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know anything about nature? i like their tumblr that updates everyone on dom and they seem to take it pretty seriously, having beat both light and ice. i'm not sure, i've been thinking about moving a lot lately, but i'm not sure yet.



I didn't even know there were flight tumblrs XD Also is the site down for others?


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> I didn't even know there were flight tumblrs XD Also is the site down for others?



Yes it is, announcement of maintenance is on the front site ;v;


----------



## Cadbberry

roseflower said:


> Yes it is, announcement of maintenance is on the front site ;v;



I cant even load the front of the site XD It just crashes everytime I try


----------



## roseflower

Cadbberry said:


> I cant even load the front of the site XD It just crashes everytime I try



Ah interesting, it loads fine for me, I can also view the forums at least ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



> We are putting the site into maintenance as we investigate some of the slow downs around the site. Thank you for your patience.


...Undel?s announcement on front page.


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> does anyone know anything about nature? i like their tumblr that updates everyone on dom and they seem to take it pretty seriously, having beat both light and ice. i'm not sure, i've been thinking about moving a lot lately, but i'm not sure yet.



I'm in nature right now and I didn't even know about the tumblr XD granted I've only been in it for a little while~ yes, I'd say they are organized and push pretty heavily for dom. But it feels easy to participate in, even if you only have a little to do with it! also, I find the flight to be really generous~ although I'm sure a lot of flights are  I didn't think I'd like the green eyes, but they grow on you!


----------



## Alienfish

yeah nature is cool, was my original flight when i joined c: their forum is good too!


----------



## piske

Whoops I splurged and bought a WC scroll from the marketplace XD just thought I'd get one before they cycle out again~


----------



## Peisinoe

I finished some major geneing projects..got rid of some that I fell out of love with..and now I hardly have any left. I feel kind of empty. But that means I save money lol






BANANA STAINED IS MY FAVVEEE











TBH it's either super pastel kawaii/ goth pastel dark kawaii/ or dark gore dragons..that seems like what I am completely going for now


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> I finished some major geneing projects..got rid of some that I fell out of love with..and now I hardly have any left. I feel kind of empty. But that means I save money lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANANA STAINED IS MY FAVVEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH it's either super pastel kawaii/ goth pastel dark kawaii/ or dark gore dragons..that seems like what I am completely going for now



I LOOOOOOOOOVE that first coatl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to eat him, he looks like a yummy starburst <3 <3 <3


----------



## inkling

i have a couple of cute babs


----------



## piske

UGH I finally leveled-up my 3 faes to level 10...the struggle is so real ;u; I don't know if I have the patience to get them to 25 ;A;


----------



## cheezyfries

pinelle said:


> UGH I finally leveled-up my 3 faes to level 10...the struggle is so real ;u; I don't know if I have the patience to get them to 25 ;A;



congrats! there's some cheap leveling services, if i remember correctly, mattykips had one and i got a dragon leveled from 10 to 25 for 50k or so. you might have to wait, but they're really nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> I'm in nature right now and I didn't even know about the tumblr XD granted I've only been in it for a little while~ yes, I'd say they are organized and push pretty heavily for dom. But it feels easy to participate in, even if you only have a little to do with it! also, I find the flight to be really generous~ although I'm sure a lot of flights are  I didn't think I'd like the green eyes, but they grow on you!



thank you! i think that i'll join after thundercrack or something like that, maybe i'll switch on my birthday (may 25th) so i'll be in nature for part of greenskeepers!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> yeah nature is cool, was my original flight when i joined c: their forum is good too!



thank you! i was originally kinda scared of one of the mods in nature, but i think that they're moving so i have no reason not to join them haha


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> congrats! there's some cheap leveling services, if i remember correctly, mattykips had one and i got a dragon leveled from 10 to 25 for 50k or so. you might have to wait, but they're really nice!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i think that i'll join after thundercrack or something like that, maybe i'll switch on my birthday (may 25th) so i'll be in nature for part of greenskeepers!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i was originally kinda scared of one of the mods in nature, but i think that they're moving so i have no reason not to join them haha



Ah, thanks! I should probably stop complaining about it, since I know I'll feel so accomplished if I ever get to level 25!  yes~ there is something so calming too about the nature aesthetic and gladekeeper


----------



## Peisinoe

If anyone wants to buy gems

I'm selling them for TBT members at 1:670


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> I finished some major geneing projects..got rid of some that I fell out of love with..and now I hardly have any left. I feel kind of empty. But that means I save money lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANANA STAINED IS MY FAVVEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH it's either super pastel kawaii/ goth pastel dark kawaii/ or dark gore dragons..that seems like what I am completely going for now



love em, good work : D!


----------



## piske

My little piepaint bab is all grown up~ does she look like a cow lol


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> My little piepaint bab is all grown up~ does she look like a cow lol
> 
> View attachment 168051



naw is cute. and yeah i used to have a b/w piepaint cow before aw


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> naw is cute. and yeah i used to have a b/w piepaint cow before aw



Aw thanks, haha. I guess cows are pretty cute


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Aw thanks, haha. I guess cows are pretty cute



yeah i had a .. crimson i think or if it was blood piepaint as well.. yeah they look cute


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Anyone want this gen one? One off from an XXY


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Anyone want this gen one? One off from an XXY



What a cutie  It's a shame that Purples aren't really my style haha


----------



## piske

Isn't the mistral jamboree supposed to start soon? I haven't seen any news about it on the FR home page...


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Isn't the mistral jamboree supposed to start soon? I haven't seen any news about it on the FR home page...



Yes, it starts tomorrow, the announcement will not be posted then


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Yes, it starts tomorrow, the announcement will not be posted then



Ah ok! Thank you roseflower! I can't wait to see the familiar and skins!!!  who here is in Wind?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pinelle said:


> Ah ok! Thank you roseflower! I can't wait to see the familiar and skins!!!  who here is in Wind?



I was but I moved for dom bonuses. The communities really nice there and hope they have interesting apparel!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Ah ok! Thank you roseflower! I can't wait to see the familiar and skins!!!  who here is in Wind?



I`m in Wind and I`m  really excited for the new apparel, familiar and the new accents, I hope it?s some pretty stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Yes, it starts tomorrow, the announcement will not be posted then



I meant to say "will be posted then"^^


----------



## piske

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was but I moved for dom bonuses. The communities really nice there and hope they have interesting apparel!



Are you going to start playing again??? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> I`m in Wind and I`m  really excited for the new apparel, familiar and the new accents, I hope it?s some pretty stuff
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say "will be posted then"^^



Ah I guessed XD oh cool!!! Well I hope you have a wonderful holiday then!!!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Are you going to start playing again???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I guessed XD oh cool!!! Well I hope you have a wonderful holiday then!!!



Thank you pinelle, a great holiday for you too


----------



## piske

Woo! Mistral Jamboree! Digging was pretty lucrative~ 23 messenger's scrolls! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So many beautiful skins and accents!!! why am i poor ;-;


----------



## piske

GUH stock some skins already ;-;


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kind of disappointed with the winning skins? Like they're not horrible but they could have chosen better entries tbh.
People complained about the shadow skins last time too aha, oh well.


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> Kind of disappointed with the winning skins? Like they're not horrible but they could have chosen better entries tbh.
> People complained about the shadow skins last time too aha, oh well.



Aww, you think so? I really like them lol XD I bought this one and I don't even have a pearlcatcher ;u;


----------



## Kiikay

I want like 10 of the familiars, omg.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pinelle said:


> Are you going to start playing again???


I might for the remainder of my spring break  

I don't really like the apparel but that familiar :OOOOO


----------



## piske

Kiikay said:


> I want like 10 of the familiars, omg.



That is definitely what I'm spending my scrolls on!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

My easter babies


----------



## tumut

selling these


----------



## Peisinoe

Since today is Easter...

What is your FR sin? Lol gen ones? Blowing gems on scatter scrolls??


----------



## Cadbberry

Peisinoe said:


> Since today is Easter...
> 
> What is your FR sin? Lol gen ones? Blowing gems on scatter scrolls??



**cries** Never having enough money to get anything to blow my money on XD


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling this gen one girl!






Most important points

-2 Years old
-Triple Gened; Over 2kg savings
-Unbred

Only for 1000G's;; also take messenger scrolls as well~


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> Since today is Easter...
> 
> What is your FR sin? Lol gen ones? Blowing gems on scatter scrolls??



Spending real money on it ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

^ omg dat coatl dsfhdsjfds

also yaaay mistral jamboree =D gotta love the favors items!!


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> Since today is Easter...
> 
> What is your FR sin? Lol gen ones? Blowing gems on scatter scrolls??



Accents/skins, I have a hoard full of unused accents, more on the way, every one of my dragons has one and I can't stop buying them . If it wasn't for them I'd have probably saved up enough for the last two sprites I need.

Here's a few of my latest ones to go on display


----------



## JellyLu

I love some of the holiday accents  :'D I hope I can get them ;;
All the holiday items are great too ^^ I think I'm going to enjoy this holiday~


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> Since today is Easter...
> 
> What is your FR sin? Lol gen ones? Blowing gems on scatter scrolls??



never spending or earning anything lmao i'm at a steady 2m because i'm too scared to blow everything on an item but am too lazy to earn money


----------



## Kiikay

Thank goodness for Baldwin. Getting the fest items are much quicker.


----------



## piske

Anyone wanna buy some gems? ;u; 1:650. I have 134 to sell :3


----------



## cinny

pinelle said:


> Anyone wanna buy some gems? ;u; 1:650. I have 134 to sell :3



I'll buy all of them! My username is Aloha ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Accents/skins, I have a hoard full of unused accents, more on the way, every one of my dragons has one and I can't stop buying them . If it wasn't for them I'd have probably saved up enough for the last two sprites I need.
> 
> Here's a few of my latest ones to go on display



hugs all of your dragons.
& omg I'm getting the SD accent soon! Just need 200 gems more


----------



## piske

cinny said:


> I'll buy all of them! My username is Aloha ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hugs all of your dragons.
> & omg I'm getting the SD accent soon! Just need 200 gems more



You will! YAY, thank you  will send them to you now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I can't tell if I like this skin or not~ I've managed to snag 4 others that I really like from the MP so far


----------



## piske

Just when I think I'm good at sniping...! I've managed to get 3 pieces of sylvan apparel today but I think I've missed 4 or 5 ;u;


----------



## JellyLu

Taking a break from studying, I got one of the accents for my tree guy here:






Now to just get the one for my wind-sub male coatl~


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Taking a break from studying, I got one of the accents for my tree guy here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to just get the one for my wind-sub male coatl~



Ah, he looks so mystical and lovely~ like a tree SPIRIT! <3 love it.


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Ah, he looks so mystical and lovely~ like a tree SPIRIT! <3 love it.



Thank you! That was my goal ;u; <3
(also comp lagged so I liked your comment twice ^^; orz)


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Thank you! That was my goal ;u; <3
> (also comp lagged so I liked your comment twice ^^; orz)



Haha I hate it when that happens! esp with posts XD is this the one you're talking about for your coatl? He looks like some mythical ancient creature >:3


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Haha I hate it when that happens! esp with posts XD is this the one you're talking about for your coatl? He looks like some mythical ancient creature >:3
> 
> View attachment 168150



Yes! I agree!
I want it for this subspecies boy 






I think it will make him look like a wind alpha or something~


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Yes! I agree!
> I want it for this subspecies boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will make him look like a wind alpha or something~



Oh totally! I love that pastel/dark color combo on him too!  just keep checking the mp~ I've seen it throughout the day!  good luck!


----------



## LethalLulu

JellyLu said:


> Yes! I agree!
> I want it for this subspecies boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will make him look like a wind alpha or something~



woW that's a beautiful dragon


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Oh totally! I love that pastel/dark color combo on him too!  just keep checking the mp~ I've seen it throughout the day!  good luck!



Thanks! I'll be sure to update if he ever gets it 



LethalLulu said:


> woW that's a beautiful dragon



Thank you! :3 He's a wind subspecies called Windcarved Sentinel! He has an identical mate who's just waiting on him to be RTB and then they'll be on a nest <3 If you'd like a hatchling, for free ofc, just lmk~


----------



## JellyLu

Wooo got it~


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> Yes! I agree!
> I want it for this subspecies boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will make him look like a wind alpha or something~



dang me gusta, grats!






got this genone last night jeebus me and my spending pants


----------



## Naiad

Moko said:


> dang me gusta, grats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this genone last night jeebus me and my spending pants



He's gorgeous! The butterfly matches so well with his tert ~


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> He's gorgeous! The butterfly matches so well with his tert ~



thanks <3 not geneing all those i have though, i just like to show off pretty red basic dergs


----------



## Lancelot

Im selling some stuff  I hardly ever play so I dont really have a need for it!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?359854-Flight-Rising-Stuff&p=6340074#post6340074


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> dang me gusta, grats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this genone last night jeebus me and my spending pants



RUST!!! XD haha sorry that was not a quality post. That color has just really grown on me! And congrats!


----------



## Alienfish

XDDD de nada glad you liked the derg... my lair's pretty now tho


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> XDDD de nada glad you liked the derg... my lair's pretty now tho



It is though!!! My favs are Gabriel, Carlos, Antonio, Maura and Salome!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> It is though!!! My favs are Gabriel, Carlos, Antonio, Maura and Salome!



<3 thanks 

yeah Gabriel is my favorite.. not counting Sergio and Sheila


----------



## Alienfish

gen two turt derg <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still have this almost xxy if anyone wants it


----------



## piske

I bought the female imp skin from the holiday~ not sure how it looks on my girl ;u;




- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, maybe I will get the mask~ it looks pretty awesome in the mistral theme week thread!


----------



## piske

Aww man they are stocking a lot of great apparel right now and I am missing all of it ;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh is there anyone in wind that can snipe skins for me? o: i need leaf on the wind and mistral singalong if possible! thank you <3


----------



## Cadbberry

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh is there anyone in wind that can snipe skins for me? o: i need leaf on the wind and mistral singalong if possible! thank you <3



If you give me the money I can try!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cadbberry said:


> If you give me the money I can try!



sure thing, how much would it be again? i'll send it when i get home, same username right?


----------



## Cadbberry

Shirohibiki said:


> sure thing, how much would it be again? i'll send it when i get home, same username right?



70,000 treasure and my username is Cadbberry. I will start looking for them in shop :3


----------



## piske

Shirohibiki said:


> sure thing, how much would it be again? i'll send it when i get home, same username right?



Nvm, just saw Cadberry's reply :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Im trading Messenger Scrolls for Sylvan apparel

1:700T per scroll

Sylvan apparel I value at MP price.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> 70,000 treasure and my username is Cadbberry. I will start looking for them in shop :3



Isn't Shiro looking for someone in Wind so they can use the 15% discount?


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> Isn't Shiro looking for someone in Wind so they can use the 15% discount?



I didn't even notice the asking for wind part XD I was just going to help snipe skins, Shiro you can get someone else to help you if you want, I am in shadow not wind, sorry about that!


----------



## LilD

I was feeling like I needed a pick me up after the egg hunt yesterday.  It worked 

I'm in love


----------



## Cadbberry

Nyx81 said:


> I was feeling like I needed a pick me up after the egg hunt yesterday.  It worked
> 
> I'm in love



Nice color set up! Very cool G1


----------



## LilD

Really excited for the possibilities.  I'm looking at these wind accents/skins...really nice


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cadbberry said:


> I didn't even notice the asking for wind part XD I was just going to help snipe skins, Shiro you can get someone else to help you if you want, I am in shadow not wind, sorry about that!



oh lol, sorry, it's okay -- yeah, i was looking for the discount. thought 70k seemed a bit high lol. if anyone's in wind i'd love it if you could get those for me ^^


----------



## piske

Guh I've bought so many skins from this event...I've already gone broke again lol ;u;


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm still waiting to buy mine. Around Wed or Thurs I'll probably hit up my friend and see if she'll snipe for me, since it's less "sniping" on those days and more "everything is sitting in the MP for ages without getting bought out" around that time of the week. 

Some of them are pretty nice (Windsong Adept yessssss), but overall I prefer previous years' offerings.


----------



## Cadbberry

Just got a cloudsong guard chest by digging :3 Will trade for other chests


----------



## Alienfish

^grats i'm still to possibly get a chest i don't have too high hopes tho 

- - - Post Merge - - -







grabbed this one accent and windbells & cartographer from the mp.. couldn't resist.. and finally some noice skins/accents and not just leftover staff picks :c


----------



## piske

What can I do with this bab? He's so...colorful 

Banana/Royal/sky


----------



## Alienfish

RUST : D!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@pinelle.. idek but i like the colors ;o


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> RUST : D!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @pinelle.. idek but i like the colors ;o



Haha really? I mean I guess they could be worse XD also STAHP IT I WANT RUST DERGS NOW


----------



## Alienfish

yeah they look.. royal? idek haha

ahhaha just go and be jelly of my lair


----------



## LethalLulu

Welp I caved and bought an accent I liked from this event.  I bought the Spring Breeze one for this guy:






It think it looks kinda cool.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> I'm still waiting to buy mine. Around Wed or Thurs I'll probably hit up my friend and see if she'll snipe for me, since it's less "sniping" on those days and more "everything is sitting in the MP for ages without getting bought out" around that time of the week.
> 
> Some of them are pretty nice (Windsong Adept yessssss), but overall I prefer previous years' offerings.



I think it might already be getting to that point XD I can actually sit there and look at what's available instead of just clicking and hoping I snagged the right one lol


----------



## Kiikay

im too lazy to coli grind ~_~


----------



## Peisinoe

Kiikay said:


> im too lazy to coli grind ~_~




At some point this week currency will be hella cheap lol so just buy some haha


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> At some point this week currency will be hella cheap lol so just buy some haha



This, though. I bought 1500 currency for about 500k, which is incredibly cheap. I sold my Baldwin materials to cover the cost because the end goal is the same anyway.


----------



## roseflower

I bought three lair expansions today, to take advantake of Wind Flight 1st place Dom discount, 
now my lair is called "Venerable Lair of the Twisting Crescendo", sounds good haha
...so much treasure gone...;v;


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> I bought three lair expansions today, to take advantake of Wind Flight 1st place Dom discount,
> now my lair is called "Venerable Lair of the Twisting Crescendo", sounds good haha
> ...so much treasure gone...;v;



Congrats on your lair expansions!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats on your lair expansions!



Thank you Xan, I have now lots of room and can breed more
It?s also good to have room to hold more hatchlings to train and exalt.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Thank you Xan, I have now lots of room and can breed more
> It?s also good to have room to hold more hatchlings to train and exalt.



Yesss, extra lair space is a great investment since it's so much easier to make more money with more lair spaces. : D


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> I bought three lair expansions today, to take advantake of Wind Flight 1st place Dom discount,
> now my lair is called "Venerable Lair of the Twisting Crescendo", sounds good haha
> ...so much treasure gone...;v;



Awesome!!! Congrats!!! That lair name sounds so cool :3


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> Awesome!!! Congrats!!! That lair name sounds so cool :3



Ah thank you 
Yeah it`s a pretty name, the next (and I think the final) wind lair name would be called "Ancient Lair of the Cloudsong". But that?s a long way to go.


----------



## JellyLu

My Zephyr Dancer looks so happy with his new crown ;u;






I'm debating on getting the singalong skin .-.


----------



## Alienfish

I should coli grind too . ... lol them treasure wasting *cough*


----------



## Astro0

*slides back in here like i never left*
lmao whats up with y'all


----------



## Alienfish

Astro0 said:


> *slides back in here like i never left*
> lmao whats up with y'all


HEY OMG.

im good managed to start brew that other skin.. yay!


----------



## piske

I bought the mask! Although it makes my coatl look like a spooky chicken tbh XD 




also dug up a gale force chest! Too bad I don't like that one ;u;


----------



## piske

I KEEP MISSING THE WOLF CAPES FROM THE MP!!! GRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## LethalLulu

pinelle said:


> I bought the mask! Although it makes my coatl look like a spooky chicken tbh XD
> 
> View attachment 168393
> 
> also dug up a gale force chest! Too bad I don't like that one ;u;



Haha omg spooky chicken.  I want that mask so bad xD


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> I bought the mask! Although it makes my coatl look like a spooky chicken tbh XD
> 
> View attachment 168393
> 
> also dug up a gale force chest! Too bad I don't like that one ;u;


grats... and me gusta that coatl <3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> grats... and me gusta that coatl <3



Haha is that a good or bad reaction lol


----------



## Alienfish

it's a good one i love that mask ^^ and that accent thing is awesome!


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> it's a good one i love that mask ^^ and that accent thing is awesome!



Aww thanks! He really reminds me of Quetzalcoatl!


----------



## Alienfish

de nada c: and true ^^

ugh i should really grind for more currency bleh i still need emblem and crown


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> de nada c: and true ^^
> 
> ugh i should really grind for more currency bleh i still need emblem and crown



I might just buy some - I am WAY too lazy to grind lol. Just digging


----------



## Alienfish

i am too really .. i don't do it a whole lot unless i'm too desperate towards the end lol


----------



## LethalLulu

Does anyone here like raffles?  I have one I started up fairly recently c:


----------



## Alienfish

SO MANY PRETTY RED COLORWHEEL DERGS IN AH KILL ME


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> i am too really .. i don't do it a whole lot unless i'm too desperate towards the end lol



Well I've been digging like 25-30 every day so I will probably only need a handful more at the end of the week - might as well just buy it


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Well I've been digging like 25-30 every day so I will probably only need a handful more at the end of the week - might as well just buy it



yeah same x)) i think i can get both with whatever gathering too plus i have the fam and apparel already so


----------



## piske

LethalLulu said:


> Does anyone here like raffles?  I have one I started up fairly recently c:



OOOH what kind? 



Moko said:


> yeah same x)) i think i can get both with whatever gathering too plus i have the fam and apparel already so



Haha me too. tbh I hate the crown but I want it just so I can say that I got all the festive favors lol


----------



## Alienfish

yeah same most crowns and emblems are meh but yeah i want one of each cause completion xD


----------



## LethalLulu

pinelle said:


> OOOH what kind?



Just one with a bunch of different prizes.

Dis is it


----------



## Alienfish

ah noice might go check it out later c:






bought this poor ass it's been hopping around lately and wynaut ;]


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> ah noice might go check it out later c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this poor ass it's been hopping around lately and wynaut ;]



Thanks, that'd be awesome 
I've been wanting a raffle since I joined flight rising <3


----------



## piske

LethalLulu said:


> Just one with a bunch of different prizes.
> 
> Dis is it



First of all, that coatl is BEAUTIFUL, second of all, I am so dumb~ I don't understand how it works ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ah noice might go check it out later c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this poor ass it's been hopping around lately and wynaut ;]



Ah the mask looks SO much better on the pearlcatcher!!!!!!!!!!! ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

you think? thanks though i was afraid they alyout might made it look like it's about to fall off^^


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> you think? thanks though i was afraid they alyout might made it look like it's about to fall off^^



Haha yes! It looks cool with the green pearl too :3


----------



## Alienfish

ahh thanks  it's that accent ^^


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ahh thanks  it's that accent ^^



Ohhhhh got it. It matches super well!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Ohhhhh got it. It matches super well!!!!



agrees ^^ thanks c:


----------



## inkling

im at the point where im spending a lot of treasure on apparel in the mp and i don't feel bad lol.


----------



## piske

inkling said:


> im at the point where im spending a lot of treasure on apparel in the mp and i don't feel bad lol.



Haha I don't feel bad per se, but then I can't make big purchases for genes and such because I never save anything


----------



## inkling

Moko said:


> ah noice might go check it out later c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this poor ass it's been hopping around lately and wynaut ;]



aww you saved her! she looks so good in the new apparel...works really well with her genes and colors :3


----------



## Xanarcah

*Rolls around the thread*


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> *Rolls around the thread*





Hey you wanna donate 27 to me? lol jk XD


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Hey you wanna donate 27 to me? lol jk XD



Try buying some here~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> *Rolls around the thread*



how do you even

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> aww you saved her! she looks so good in the new apparel...works really well with her genes and colors :3



yeah i've seen her have like 9324 owners the past weeks so i'm like.. why not buy her and it was a gen one too! and red color!  perf match imo and thanks ^_^


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> *Rolls around the thread*



 very impressive, I'd never have the patience to grind for that many.


----------



## piske

Got the crown! Now I can get back to scavenging for eggs lol and I have to get some insects because my faes are eating EVERYTHING!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Got the crown! Now I can get back to scavenging for eggs lol and I have to get some insects because my faes are eating EVERYTHING!


i feel ya i need crapton of meat tho hahah D: < rip in pepperoni!


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> i feel ya i need crapton of meat tho hahah D: < rip in pepperoni!



Haha yeah like they are in danger of starving ;u; I just hate wasting my gathering turns on food


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Haha yeah like they are in danger of starving ;u; I just hate wasting my gathering turns on food



ikr but i guess they can eat other things too they just prefer meat/bugs/whatever.. me too i mean yes you get levels after a while but i need more crap to sell now lmao


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ikr but i guess they can eat other things too they just prefer meat/bugs/whatever.. me too i mean yes you get levels after a while but i need more crap to sell now lmao



Oh, you're right! Well, dang, eat the other stuff then lol


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> Oh, you're right! Well, dang, eat the other stuff then lol



they will if bugs run out


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> very impressive, I'd never have the patience to grind for that many.



I don't either. XD; I sold most of my Baldwin stuff to cover the cost of buying them. Here's the math:

Copper muck
8500t

Grey slime
8k

+200t brewing fee
= 16,700t to make 20 messenger scrolls
= 835t per Scroll

I've been buying scrolls at 325t each. So if I sell my materials, I can buy around 2.5x as many scrolls as I could brew.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I don't either. XD; I sold most of my Baldwin stuff to cover the cost of buying them. Here's the math:
> 
> Copper muck
> 8500t
> 
> Grey slime
> 8k
> 
> +200t brewing fee
> = 16,700t to make 20 messenger scrolls
> = 835t per Scroll
> 
> I've been buying scrolls at 325t each. So if I sell my materials, I can buy around 2.5x as many scrolls as I could brew.



how do you even... dang good profits tho


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> how do you even... dang good profits tho



I am lazy and absolutely dedicated to finding the most effective way to get the most product for the least effort.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I am lazy and absolutely dedicated to finding the most effective way to get the most product for the least effort.



Nah I don't call that lazy to be honest


----------



## Alienfish

LOL THE APRILS FOOLS EYE IM DYING.


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> LOL THE APRILS FOOLS EYE IM DYING.



Haha omg the googly eyes!!! That's great.


----------



## piske

Ah there are are other ones too!


----------



## Cadbberry

Just got a second chest for the event which is just another cloudsong guard chest, I have two of said chest for trade now -3-


----------



## Xanarcah

Happy April Fools, everyone!

Here's a small guide on which mirror items you can choose from!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1808969

Just 'open' your mirror (it's in the Other section of your hoard) repeatedly until it changes to the one you want to keep, and let it stay on the one you want to choose until tomorrow. After that it should become a real openable and give you an item.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Happy April Fools, everyone!
> 
> Here's a small guide on which mirror items you can choose from!
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1808969
> 
> Just 'open' your mirror (it's in the Other section of your hoard) repeatedly until it changes to the one you want to keep, and let it stay on the one you want to choose until tomorrow. After that it should become a real openable and give you an item.



Oh thanks for this! When I got one today I just assumed it was a legitimate normal item  that's pretty neat!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm assuming this one is nature? :3


----------



## piske

My wildclaw can't even...


----------



## Cadbberry

These april fools eyes though XD and I got Marva's Incredible Reflection which contained Marva's Miraculous Reflection which I am guessing is the light version


----------



## piske

Cadbberry said:


> These april fools eyes though XD and I got Marva's Incredible Reflection which contained Marva's Miraculous Reflection which I am guessing is the light version



I know, I love the eyes on the mirrors - they're all bugged out XD


----------



## Cadbberry

pinelle said:


> I know, I love the eyes on the mirrors - they're all bugged out XD



Hahaha, yeah they keep trying to make two


----------



## Xanarcah

_So smug_


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

When you forget it's april fools and you noticed the eyes look awful TT__TT LOL


----------



## LethalLulu

Kairi-Kitten said:


> When you forget it's april fools and you noticed the eyes look awful TT__TT LOL



I honestly love it haha.   My main dragon has anime eyes lol.


----------



## piske

LethalLulu said:


> I honestly love it haha.   My main dragon has anime eyes lol.



I love it too! I wish I were in Earth rn...those dergs got EYEBROWS...


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> I love it too! I wish I were in Earth rn...those dergs got EYEBROWS...
> 
> View attachment 168640



That is so intense. XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Someone needs to make a Rock Lee fandragon with those eyes.


----------



## roseflower

Those eyes are awesome, love them  I hope they?ll be an apparel item from the mirrors, or what might the mirrors be? Well we`ll see tomorrow^^


----------



## Xanarcah

*Festival Reminder*

The Mistral Jamboree ends *tomorrow at rollover*, so here's a casual reminder to start spending your Scrolls now! 

I know we have a few serial-forgetters in here, so spend them early!


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> *Festival Reminder*
> 
> The Mistral Jamboree ends *tomorrow at rollover*, so here's a casual reminder to start spending your Scrolls now!
> 
> I know we have a few serial-forgetters in here, so spend them early!



I thought it ended last night so I spent all of mine, and had EXACTLY enough to buy one of everything.  Actually sad the event didn't end because now I'm going to have scrolls outstanding xD


----------



## Cadbberry

You can open those mirrors now, the gifts are fabulous :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> You can open those mirrors now, the gifts are fabulous :3



I got the kawaii yellow eyes. Not even mad. I didn't come on yesterday so I just got what I got, not even mad tho. Now I just need a  blush under them so senpai will notice me


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got the kawaii yellow eyes. Not even mad. I didn't come on yesterday so I just got what I got, not even mad tho. Now I just need a  blush under them so senpai will notice me



I am kinda disapointed in my eyes, not the ones I was super hoping for but they are cool, I wanna buy others but they are going for 100,000+ treasure each


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> I am kinda disapointed in my eyes, not the ones I was super hoping for but they are cool, I wanna buy others but they are going for 100,000+ treasure each







SENPAI PLZ NOTICE ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

^Honestly that's worth 100k right there so I mean...
I kind of want to get the weary and sly ones but idk.


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> SENPAI PLZ NOTICE ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ^Honestly that's worth 100k right there so I mean...
> I kind of want to get the weary and sly ones but idk.


Mine is just like




Its really freaking cold, come on...


----------



## FancyThat

Ahh the eyes are awesome, here's mine 






It was funny seeing everyone's dragons yesterday, especially mirrors with the Arcane eyes.

Also awesome new accent ^^


----------



## piske

Haha I love that they're eyes!!!!! I just got weary focus though~ wish it would have been a different one!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there a guide out for what all of the eyes are?


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Haha I love that they're eyes!!!!! I just got weary focus though~ wish it would have been a different one!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there a guide out for what all of the eyes are?



http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1810263

The eyes correspond to Flight, just like on the dragons. : D


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1810263
> 
> The eyes correspond to Flight, just like on the dragons. : D



Thanks, Xan! Why is nature the most boring lol~ I'll trade someone if they have light or fire! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I'd trade for literally anything else tbh


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Thanks, Xan! Why is nature the most boring lol~ I'll trade someone if they have light or fire! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually I'd trade for literally anything else tbh



Try selling it in the AH and using the money to buy the one you want? 

They release through chests and probably Pinkerton, so the prices will drop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> It was funny seeing everyone's dragons yesterday, especially mirrors with the Arcane eyes.
> 
> Also awesome new accent ^^



I think I need arcane eyes in everything, they're hilarious. XD

Also, A+ accent, you're always on point. : D


----------



## piske

Good call, Xan! It sold pretty quickly :3


----------



## roseflower

Yes, we got the eyes as permanent apparel, love them all
Nature and Plague eyes are my favourite because they look so grumpy^^


----------



## inkling

KaydeeKrunk said:


> SENPAI PLZ NOTICE ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ^Honestly that's worth 100k right there so I mean...
> I kind of want to get the weary and sly ones but idk.



thats so cute! im super jealous! im loving these eyes i don't even know where the mirrors came from. i was grinding for food bc my dragons are starving! ive been so busy this week so i haven't really been taking care of my clan.

anyways i got the spiral daze! i want more. like where, did i get it? from the coli?


----------



## Xanarcah

inkling said:


> thats so cute! im super jealous! im loving these eyes i don't even know where the mirrors came from. i was grinding for food bc my dragons are starving! ive been so busy this week so i haven't really been taking care of my clan.
> 
> anyways i got the spiral daze! i want more. like where, did i get it? from the coli?



The mirrors are part of the April Fools event. : D you can get more eyes from chests, probably Pinkerton, or by buying from other players. There's a guide to all the different eyes a few posts up.


----------



## Stil

I can't wait to get a flight rising account!!! I have had my eye on it for a week now and the registration has been closed  therefore I can't make an account! Anybody have any ideas on how to get in there?


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> I can't wait to get a flight rising account!!! I have had my eye on it for a week now and the registration has been closed  therefore I can't make an account! Anybody have any ideas on how to get in there?



The registration only opens once a week and the front page or their social media will way when they open


----------



## cinny

Infinity said:


> I can't wait to get a flight rising account!!! I have had my eye on it for a week now and the registration has been closed  therefore I can't make an account! Anybody have any ideas on how to get in there?



can't wait till you join & obsessed with cute dragons :")
and ya! their twitter will update when the next reg happens.



Xanarcah said:


> The mirrors are part of the April Fools event. : D you can get more eyes from chests, probably Pinkerton, or by buying from other players. There's a guide to all the different eyes a few posts up.



So does that mean reflection won't be cycled out? Sorry for the silly question ;v;






& Look at this cutie!! :"D


----------



## Stil

Cadbberry said:


> The registration only opens once a week and the front page or their social media will way when they open



Awesome! Thanks for the info ^_^


----------



## JellyLu

I fell victim to my own weakness for imperials today ;; I find it to be worth it though <3

I got this triple crimson lad:





and this surgeon subspecies little one born on April Fool's ^__^






I'm in love ;u;


----------



## JellyLu

Also, I'm done buying festival items and I have 17 extra scrolls if anyone wants them :3 Just PM me on fr as I'll check that wayyy more than here (same username btw)~

EDIT: claimed~


----------



## piske

So I've been able to snipe quite a bit of sylvan apparel, except for wings, from the mp~ how likely is it that I could trade some of my duplicates for wings?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nnnnn damnit I forgot the event ends in an hour or so. Anyone want 58 scrolls??


----------



## roseflower

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Nnnnn damnit I forgot the event ends in an hour or so. Anyone want 58 scrolls??



Don?t you want to trade them for the fam and apparel? I?d sure take them though :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinelle said:


> So I've been able to snipe quite a bit of sylvan apparel, except for wings, from the mp~ how likely is it that I could trade some of my duplicates for wings?



Not sure but you could sell what you don`t need, then buy the wings with the treasure you made?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

roseflower said:


> Don?t you want to trade them for the fam and apparel? I?d sure take them though :3



They'd just be rotting in my hoard like the 2 gloomwillows I have. What's your user?


----------



## roseflower

ObeseMudkipz said:


> They'd just be rotting in my hoard like the 2 gloomwillows I have. What's your user?



Thank you, Gardenie is my user Link:http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=203480


----------



## Cadbberry

I need one green ooze, can anyone help out?

Edit: Nvm I was able to brew one at the last minute


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

cinny said:


> can't wait till you join & obsessed with cute dragons :")
> and ya! their twitter will update when the next reg happens.
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean reflection won't be cycled out? Sorry for the silly question ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Look at this cutie!! :"D



why is it just so dang cute on snapper males?


----------



## Cadbberry

KaydeeKrunk said:


> why is it just so dang cute on snapper males?



I think it is more proportional to the head


----------



## Xanarcah

cinny said:


> So does that mean reflection won't be cycled out? Sorry for the silly question ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Look at this cutie!! :"D



Nope! It won't be cycled out, but you'll have to be pretty lucky to get one. 

THAT DRAGON IS SO GOOD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Nope! It won't be cycled out, but you'll have to be pretty lucky to get one.
> 
> THAT DRAGON IS SO GOOD



I really hope i can afford a few of the other eyes or am lucky enough to get them later on, maybe after the initial want for them dies down a bit. I wish so much they had a wishlist option for items so you could just rack up a wishlist and it would tell you their general buy prices, like on gaia online.


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really hope i can afford a few of the other eyes or am lucky enough to get them later on, maybe after the initial want for them dies down a bit. I wish so much they had a wishlist option for items so you could just rack up a wishlist and it would tell you their general buy prices, like on gaia online.



Yeah, as more people get them in chests, prices should go down. I'm waiting for them too.


----------



## piske

Look at my cute Arcane bab!




Adult preview~ I think she's a good rep for the clan :3 now I just need to find the perfect apparel for her!


----------



## momiji345

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really hope i can afford a few of the other eyes or am lucky enough to get them later on, maybe after the initial want for them dies down a bit. I wish so much they had a wishlist option for items so you could just rack up a wishlist and it would tell you their general buy prices, like on gaia online.



NVM The eyes are nomal again


----------



## JellyLu

Well poop I just bought another imp to fit the accent from Mistral ;;

I have an imp problem RIP


----------



## momiji345

New Hatch (i love how they turn out )  

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

^noice

also yay pleg dom thank momma i need the gathering.. MY MEAT RIP IN PIE


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Well poop I just bought another imp to fit the accent from Mistral ;;
> 
> I have an imp problem RIP



Hehe it's a good problem to have XD I think I'm back on my sd obsession :3


----------



## Alienfish

rust : D


----------



## JellyLu

pinelle said:


> Hehe it's a good problem to have XD I think I'm back on my sd obsession :3



SD are pretty too! I have a couple of babes in my lair. I know I said SD males didn't suit me a while ago but the guys I have grew on me ;u; I need more females...

Also here's the guy I mentioned earlier in all his majesty <3 hehe


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> SD are pretty too! I have a couple of babes in my lair. I know I said SD males didn't suit me a while ago but the guys I have grew on me ;u; I need more females...
> 
> Also here's the guy I mentioned earlier in all his majesty <3 hehe


omg yass so nice  grats!


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> SD are pretty too! I have a couple of babes in my lair. I know I said SD males didn't suit me a while ago but the guys I have grew on me ;u; I need more females...
> 
> Also here's the guy I mentioned earlier in all his majesty <3 hehe



Ah I love the female sds! I want 20 lol. LOOK AT THAT HANDSOME IMP


----------



## Xanarcah

Praise be for free Wi-Fi at jury duty, I'm finally catching up on my coli-ing. XD my whole lair is 100% full, which is oddly rare for me.


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> Praise be for free Wi-Fi at jury duty, I'm finally catching up on my coli-ing. XD my whole lair is 100% full, which is oddly rare for me.



Lucky!!!!!! I want to be called and selected for jury duty so I can take a break from work lol - congrats on the full lair!!!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Lucky!!!!!! I want to be called and selected for jury duty so I can take a break from work lol - congrats on the full lair!!!!!!



Haha, yeah, I'm enjoying the break from work, and I have enough PTO that I don't have to worry about money. I have to tell my supervisor that
I'll be out more than one day though, she only put me off for one. 

Just sitting here in the coli and eating dried fruit and spicy peanuts. xD;


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, yeah, I'm enjoying the break from work, and I have enough PTO that I don't have to worry about money. I have to tell my supervisor that
> I'll be out more than one day though, she only put me off for one.
> 
> Just sitting here in the coli and eating dried fruit and spicy peanuts. xD;



Hehe, have fun : D

 just drooling over ah at nice genones atm


----------



## JellyLu

Moko said:


> omg yass so nice  grats!


Thank ya kindly ^-^



pinelle said:


> Ah I love the female sds! I want 20 lol. LOOK AT THAT HANDSOME IMP


Thanks! I like the females too ;u; My only one is a Heritage Plateau Peacock




and my favorite boy as of now is my Flamedancer





Sorry btw if I'm showing too much ;; I just get really excited to talk about my dragons ;;;


----------



## Alienfish

^de nada lol i love posting mine as well 






love this color combo for some reason.. RUST


----------



## FancyThat

JellyLu said:


> SD are pretty too! I have a couple of babes in my lair. I know I said SD males didn't suit me a while ago but the guys I have grew on me ;u; I need more females...
> 
> Also here's the guy I mentioned earlier in all his majesty <3 hehe



Lovely dragon ^^, I think this was my favourite accent this festival.


----------



## Cadbberry

Newest little babes for sale :3


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally caught the Swipp trade for this guy's apparel and now he's pretty much done! 






I'm not even sure if I want to gene him up, maybe just Stripes?


----------



## piske

Xanarcah said:


> I finally caught the Swipp trade for this guy's apparel and now he's pretty much done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I want to gene him up, maybe just Stripes?



Ah, he looks great!!!!!!

Argh, I missed a blood red wolf cape from the MP again!!!!!!!  I'm like obsessed with sniping my own but I feel like I'll never get one ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ^de nada lol i love posting mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this color combo for some reason.. RUST



He's like a valentines bab :3


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I finally caught the Swipp trade for this guy's apparel and now he's pretty much done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I want to gene him up, maybe just Stripes?



aw, don't gene ;D

@pinelle, thanks and yiis it does.. i somewhat like the rose colors as well hmmm


----------



## Xanarcah

pinelle said:


> Ah, he looks great!!!!!!
> 
> Argh, I missed a blood red wolf cape from the MP again!!!!!!!  I'm like obsessed with sniping my own but I feel like I'll never get one ;-;



Thanks! 

Good luck with sniping one. o: Keep at it, I'm sure you'll be able to grab one! Sniping one is a good goal to set. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> aw, don't gene ;D



Basic is (usually) boooorring though. o: He's a super awesome oldie, he deserves whatever will make him have the most fitting visual punch to do him justice. I don't like leaving dragons at their "has potential" stage, I really want to improve the quality of my lair so I'm slowly working on bringing out everyone's potential with genes and scatters. I'm almost out of gene projects, actually, not including scatter projects. : D


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> aw, don't gene ;D
> 
> @pinelle, thanks and yiis it does.. i somewhat like the rose colors as well hmmm



Geneing is the best tho lol.

Basic is super boring I mean look at this

















And my zombie baby ^^^

I also agree with Xan. I feel like its the ultimate lair upgrade. Something feels so satisfying to gene up a gen 1. Its like running a marathon and being the first to finish.


----------



## Alienfish

each to their own i assume, i just like basic dergs the most for some reason


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I finally caught the Swipp trade for this guy's apparel and now he's pretty much done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I want to gene him up, maybe just Stripes?



Ahh he looks great 

I love gene projects, I think he'd look great with cherub/peregrine/underbelly or maybe iridescent/shimmer or stripes.


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> each to their own i assume, i just like basic dergs the most for some reason




Some colors look good basic tho. But I think it's because there aren't a lot of gene options ya feel me


----------



## brutalitea

I've been so lazy with FR lately. Soured on it since some people in Light were rude to me a few weeks back.

Only logging on to answer Tomo's trivia and get a free item from Pinkerton.


----------



## Peisinoe

Tae said:


> I've been so lazy with FR lately. Soured on it since some people in Light were rude to me a few weeks back.
> 
> Only logging on to answer Tomo's trivia and get a free item from Pinkerton.



OMG what happened??? D:


----------



## piichinu

my dragons were at 0% a few days ago LOL
i fed them all and i need to get active in this game again


----------



## JellyLu

FancyThat said:


> Lovely dragon ^^, I think this was my favourite accent this festival.



Thanks! It was one of my favs too ^-^ I also liked the one for male coatls~

--

Also if some of you lovely folks could glimpse at the hatchery created by myself and a good friend here it would be much appreciated! I'd like to know if it's appealing and fair and such ;; It's our first time creating a hatchery and we're not having much luck...


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Some colors look good basic tho. But I think it's because there aren't a lot of gene options ya feel me



oh yes especially the red ones c: and oh ya indeed.

- - - Post Merge - - -






new bab

also pls mp stock the renaming scrolls ffff


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> And my zombie baby ^^^
> 
> I also agree with Xan. I feel like its the ultimate lair upgrade. Something feels so satisfying to gene up a gen 1. Its like running a marathon and being the first to finish.


Yeah, it's magical to see dragons transform as you add their genes. : D

Zombie WC twins ~






- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Ahh he looks great
> 
> I love gene projects, I think he'd look great with cherub/peregrine/underbelly or maybe iridescent/shimmer or stripes.



Thank you! I'll give those a scry when I'm on break. : D


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Thank you! I'll give those a scry when I'm on break. : D



I really like how peregrine looks with darker wings, like folds of velvet.

Also zombie dragons are awesome ^^


----------



## cheezyfries

yay! i got a five egg nest today on one of my favorite pairs, it'll probably be a month or so before i actually hatch them lol, i'm stingy about lair space. does anyone know when there'll be a big dom fight? i have some fodder i want to sell haha


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> Thanks! It was one of my favs too ^-^ I also liked the one for male coatls~
> 
> --
> 
> Also if some of you lovely folks could glimpse at the hatchery created by myself and a good friend here it would be much appreciated! I'd like to know if it's appealing and fair and such ;; It's our first time creating a hatchery and we're not having much luck...



Took a quick look, might have more time later.

Layout wise, you might consider making or ordering some breeding cards that include more than just the headshot of each dragon. That way people can see what the parents look like and get a better idea of what hatchlings will look like. Also, giving each pairing a name to identify them and make them stand out. You might know all your dragons by heart, but strangers don't and remembering a catchy pairing name is a lot easier.

Unrelated, but your affiliates banner didn't link to their hatchery.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I really like how peregrine looks with darker wings, like folds of velvet.
> 
> Also zombie dragons are awesome ^^



Peregrine is really awesome, and cheap to boot. I love how it makes the colors in the wing really intense.


----------



## Alienfish

rusty.. nail x]]


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> yay! i got a five egg nest today on one of my favorite pairs, it'll probably be a month or so before i actually hatch them lol, i'm stingy about lair space. does anyone know when there'll be a big dom fight? i have some fodder i want to sell haha



Might be wise to just level and exalt yourself. No word on big Dom battle. However a lot of people forget that your fodder dragons eat up your food as well. 

Food is money I always say. So the main question you should ask yourself is. Should I wait 2-3 weeks for a big Dom battle to make idk 5-10k a dragon or should I level and exalt now. 

During that time those dragons will be eating away at your food points and stacks. And if you sell your food. That makes a huge difference. 4pt stacks of food (except plants) can go for 20-25k easy on AH. Thats 396 FP right there. 

Of course if it's plant eaters, I guess it wouldn't matter as much. No one cares for plants.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also congrats on 5egg nest!! I remember when I first got mine. Like 1 year into the game I think lol. 

Also big wall of text??? Am I like Xan now lol


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Also big wall of text??? Am I like Xan now lol



Is that necessarily a bad thing lol?


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> Also big wall of text??? Am I like Xan now lol


Yesss, you were my apprentice. : D I taught you everything, including how to make appalling amounts of money, predict market trends, aim for the best, and explain things at incredible length. xD;


----------



## Peisinoe

Moko said:


> Is that necessarily a bad thing lol?



LOL. No its not. It's our running gag. Xan always says that when she goes on long explanations haha so i was copying her

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Yesss, you were my apprentice. : D I taught you everything, including how to make appalling amounts of money, predict market trends, aim for the best, and explain things at incredible length. xD;



Yesss. Thank you Onee Sama <33


----------



## JellyLu

Xanarcah said:


> Took a quick look, might have more time later.
> 
> Layout wise, you might consider making or ordering some breeding cards that include more than just the headshot of each dragon. That way people can see what the parents look like and get a better idea of what hatchlings will look like. Also, giving each pairing a name to identify them and make them stand out. You might know all your dragons by heart, but strangers don't and remembering a catchy pairing name is a lot easier.
> 
> Unrelated, but your affiliates banner didn't link to their hatchery.



Ah, thank you for looking ^^ I'm aware of the affiliate's banner, I told them about it and they already knew so I assume they'll update me? Or I could just do it myself o:

The pair names were on those cards ;o; Just above where it says the breed probability ;; 

I guess that means I should fix that too! Definitely seems like I should invest in some cards since the ones I made before these were too huge. Plus I want some with offspring previews :3

Really, thank you for your critique! Much appreciated <3


----------



## Peisinoe

LIVE UPDATES


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/1817677


----------



## JellyLu

I already need all the fans ;;;;


----------



## Cadbberry

JellyLu said:


> I already need all the fans ;;;;



I want to know how to get them!


----------



## Peisinoe

Cadbberry said:


> I want to know how to get them!



i think most of them will be treasure items, then one gem set, then one baldwin or swipp set


----------



## Heyden

How much are light eggs worth? I logged into FR for the first time in a few months and it was the first thing I scavenged haha


----------



## Alienfish

I guess a couple of hundred thousand treasure. Prices seem to have gone up lately so you could probably fetch some nice heap of treas for it.

Also dumb dergs stop eating all my meat jfc


----------



## cheezyfries

Peisinoe said:


> Might be wise to just level and exalt yourself. No word on big Dom battle. However a lot of people forget that your fodder dragons eat up your food as well.
> 
> Food is money I always say. So the main question you should ask yourself is. Should I wait 2-3 weeks for a big Dom battle to make idk 5-10k a dragon or should I level and exalt now.
> 
> During that time those dragons will be eating away at your food points and stacks. And if you sell your food. That makes a huge difference. 4pt stacks of food (except plants) can go for 20-25k easy on AH. Thats 396 FP right there.
> 
> Of course if it's plant eaters, I guess it wouldn't matter as much. No one cares for plants.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also congrats on 5egg nest!! I remember when I first got mine. Like 1 year into the game I think lol.
> 
> Also big wall of text??? Am I like Xan now lol



hahah that's true! my lair is kinda small i guess? 100 meat and 100 seafood each time, but you're right, i should just level and exalt. i'm too lazy to put food up on the AH, but with the new AH (whenever it comes), it should be a lot easier. thank you for your insight!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heyden said:


> How much are light eggs worth? I logged into FR for the first time in a few months and it was the first thing I scavenged haha



pretty sure that light eggs are the most popular because of the neutral eyes. congrats! i would either sell now or wait for the color expansion (if it ever comes hahah)


----------



## Alienfish

a bit cry-facey bab but still love!


----------



## JellyLu

Would anyone be willing to trade a different colored Sylvan dress for my Diaphanous one? I got it in a chest and it doesn't match any of my dergs ;;


----------



## Cadbberry

I just got a Viper's Breast plate by snipping  Selling it if anyone wants it


----------



## piske

I've had really good luck scavenging this week!


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> I've had really good luck scavenging this week!
> 
> View attachment 169335



damn yo lucky person  I actually bought some of my eggs cause I had such terrible luck.


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies, love these two


----------



## Peisinoe

Falling out of love with WC's isn't what I was expecting.











Selling these two as a pair. If anyone is interested hit me up!


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Falling out of love with WC's isn't what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling these two as a pair. If anyone is interested hit me up!



aaaah beautiful tree hippies why am i so poor smh


----------



## roseflower

Got the Lion's Wing Fans from a chest, beautiful stuff 




I also commisioned someone to brew the Butterfly's Wing Fans for me because I`m at level 13 at Baldwin, need 8k exp. points to reach the next level ;v;


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Got the Lion's Wing Fans from a chest, beautiful stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also commisioned someone to brew the Butterfly's Wing Fans for me because I`m at level 13 at Baldwin, need 8k exp. points to reach the next level ;v;



grats x2  that pc looks gorgeous!


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> grats x2  that pc looks gorgeous!



Thank you 
Posting the Butterfly Fan also, I think it looks good on female Imps and Coatls, though it covers pretty wings and accents c;


----------



## Alienfish

im officially in love with that accent thing now lol <3 noice!


----------



## Cadbberry

Got a Frog's Breastplate now, wow the prices on these plummeted fast


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> Got a Frog's Breastplate now, wow the prices on these plummeted fast



i keep getting the cheap pieces lmao XD grats tho


----------



## momiji345

Hatch few new dragon and i just fell in love with this dragon 

BBCode:





Here are the two siblings





BBCode:


----------



## Damniel

So i just got back to FR after a few months, and all my dragons are at 0 energy. I tried to buy a ton of food, but it just wasn't enough to feed them all. Anyone have food I could buy for TBT or a method to getting more food?


----------



## Peisinoe

Call me Daniel said:


> So i just got back to FR after a few months, and all my dragons are at 0 energy. I tried to buy a ton of food, but it just wasn't enough to feed them all. Anyone have food I could buy for TBT or a method to getting more food?




What flight are you in? There is usually a free food bank in your flight.


----------



## momiji345

Call me Daniel said:


> So i just got back to FR after a few months, and all my dragons are at 0 energy. I tried to buy a ton of food, but it just wasn't enough to feed them all. Anyone have food I could buy for TBT or a method to getting more food?



Whats your user name i can give you some food that i have extra of ,Nothing much but at lest it will help a bit ,Good way to get food is to food gather the 4 main things fish .hunt .Insect Catching.Foraging 

or coliseum but there a con to that if your dragon lose .It will lose some of its heath


----------



## Damniel

Peisinoe said:


> What flight are you in? There is usually a free food bank in your flight.



Ice flight.

Oh really? I'll check it out, thanks! 


momiji345 said:


> Whats your user name i can give you some food that i have extra of ,Nothing much but at lest it will help a bit ,Good way to get food is to food gather the 4 main things fish .hunt .Insect Catching.Foraging
> 
> or coliseum but there a con to that if your dragon lose .It will lose some of its heath



LordDaniel:http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=194154
Thank you!

Not really sure how the coliseum works. Kinda confuses me.


----------



## Alienfish

Coli is a fighting area, kind of similar to battledome on neopets if you ever looked into that. But basically you fight with three dragons to take down enemies and earn food/materials/fams/wearables for you clan. Highest level is 25 and if you have all the currency you can just buy them stoned or unstoned for the AH or threads.

There are mages and physical fighter and certain elements works better for either type of fighter.

It's always good to have 3 25 dergs for the holidays and I guess you can always borrow dergs from here and there providing you have a bit of a fee for it.


----------



## JellyLu

Spoiler: I really have a problem












and that's not even all....(I bought more)

Send help


----------



## Cadbberry

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: I really have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's not even all....(I bought more)
> 
> Send help



I only own like 1 Imp, I would so take like all of those babes, they are so pretty


----------



## JellyLu

Cadbberry said:


> I only own like 1 Imp, I would so take like all of those babes, they are so pretty



Thanks ^-^ Never ending imps...*sigh* lol
I have more on the way too ^^;
My Star Wars pair is going to go on a plague nest on Friday!



Spoiler: ~~











If you want one of the children you can have one~


----------



## Peisinoe

Anyone selling gems?


----------



## DreadSpecialist

tfw you get your second light sprite and pretty much for free to
B) yeee
also hi, i havent been on here in forever /sweats


----------



## FancyThat

JellyLu said:


> Thanks ^-^ Never ending imps...*sigh* lol
> I have more on the way too ^^;
> My Star Wars pair is going to go on a plague nest on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want one of the children you can have one~



These are so pretty, I'd totally have one but no room . Maybe if you breed them in the future I can buy one .

All your imps look lovely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DreadSpecialist said:


> tfw you get your second light sprite and pretty much for free to
> B) yeee
> also hi, i havent been on here in forever /sweats



So lucky  congrats.


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally kicked off my Quest for a 3 Digit Imperial! 

I have like *300kg* worth of stuff to throw at a single dragon right now. Yes, you read that right. : D


I'm also offering a finder's fee for anyone who happens to see someone interested in selling their imp and points them my way~


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> I finally kicked off my Quest for a 3 Digit Imperial!
> 
> I have like *300kg* worth of stuff to throw at a single dragon right now. Yes, you read that right. : D
> 
> 
> I'm also offering a finder's fee for anyone who happens to see someone interested in selling their imp and points them my way~



Good luck for your quest!


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Good luck for your quest!



Thank you!


----------



## ssvv227

saw this random scry when i popped into scry today...she reminds me very much of seashore @v@






also saw a gen 1 sister (royal/storm/storm) to my gen 1 royal/splash/splash girl...was tempted to buy her but considering that i'm low on funds right now and that i've paid literally 50kt for my girl....




my girl, just ignore what she's wearing right now...
[url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8032756]



[/url]


----------



## roseflower

Yay, Petals is finally here


----------



## JellyLu

FancyThat said:


> These are so pretty, I'd totally have one but no room . Maybe if you breed them in the future I can buy one .
> 
> All your imps look lovely.



Thank you ^.^ I actually am holding off on their nest as my hatchery is once again under construction. I just requested new animated breeding cards! They won't be nesting for a couple of weeks~

--

Also guys look at this art I got for one of my babies ;u;


Spoiler: Fav










The shop I got it from is here if anyone else wants one


----------



## Stil

Still trying to get an account with flight rising :/ registration window is mighty slow.


----------



## Peisinoe

okay 2 things


I got my big apparel goal.






SUNCHASER YES

and another thing; i've been on a scattering binge so i got lucky







SCREWAMING


----------



## cheezyfries

does anyone want this XYY sky/pink/pink girl? she's pretty rare out of the breeding pair i have and i don't want to exalt her so if anyone's interested in her, let me know!


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> okay 2 things
> 
> 
> I got my big apparel goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNCHASER YES
> 
> and another thing; i've been on a scattering binge so i got lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCREWAMING



THESE ARE BOTH AMAZING

That g1 is perfect, eyes and all!


----------



## FancyThat

roseflower said:


> Yay, Petals is finally here



I really like this gene, I think I'll use it on my red queen instead of crystal :3.



JellyLu said:


> Thank you ^.^ I actually am holding off on their nest as my hatchery is once again under construction. I just requested new animated breeding cards! They won't be nesting for a couple of weeks~
> 
> --
> 
> Also guys look at this art I got for one of my babies ;u;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop I got it from is here if anyone else wants one



Lovely art ^^, I'll keep an eye on your hatchery .


----------



## Alienfish

grats everyone 






finally found a cool gen1 male pc <3 love that accent too!


----------



## Xanarcah

_This new gene has so many glorious possibilities~_


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> _This new gene has so many glorious possibilities~_



oh yassss i agree


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> _This new gene has so many glorious possibilities~_



kind of need a gen one in those colors tbh lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> kind of need a gen one in those colors tbh lol



I JUST REMEMBERED THERE'S AN IC FOR THIS GUY






http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1823278/1

It's not Seafoam tert, but it's close.


----------



## Alienfish

^dang nice derg yo :O


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I JUST REMEMBERED THERE'S AN IC FOR THIS GUY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1823278/1
> 
> It's not Seafoam tert, but it's close.



god i want to go into that battle for sure. need to save gems lol


----------



## JellyLu

Well I'm addicted to adoptables now.... ;;;


----------



## cheezyfries

how much do you guys sell your food for? i have so many stacks of 6-7 point plants and meat but idk if the prices i listed them at (12-18k) were average or i was underselling myself, and it was kinda hard to see how much they're usually worth on the AH.


----------



## Alienfish

;; beautiful.


----------



## inkling

oh gawd i miss you guys. my dergs are starving

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i ordered art and paid half for it and it was life a month ago. i guess i should contact the artist but i feel bad...


----------



## Alienfish

dsjhggadff got a water egg while scavenging.. probably gunna hatch since im a loser lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -






water bab!


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> dsjhggadff got a water egg while scavenging.. probably gunna hatch since im a loser lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water bab!



Aww that's really adorable ^^ I love Water eyes. He would look great with glimmer I bet if you ever decided to gene him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> _This new gene has so many glorious possibilities~_



It really does! I already gene'd up my progens but I've been tempted to completely change my random progen because of it, here he is now;






tropical Tundra :3

I was going to keep my progens as their original breeds for lore reasons and the genes above seemed to be the best options at the time for him. But now I'm so tempted to change him to a Coatl with petals/butterfly/glimmer or leave the spines, it would be expensive but it looks so good in scrying.


----------



## Alienfish

@fancy thanks  and yeah I will probably keep the bab for now, maybe save up for genes idek yet ^^ and yeah i love water eyes. .almost regret not being in water now heh


----------



## Alienfish

mko desu, gen1 addict >>


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally gened up and dressed my pretty girl~







I think I'm falling into Sylvan apparel hell. .-. It's so beautiful and so expensive.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I finally gened up and dressed my pretty girl~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm falling into Sylvan apparel hell. .-. It's so beautiful and so expensive.



noice.. and yeah all those silk items are awesome -w-


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> noice.. and yeah all those silk items are awesome -w-



Yesss, I'm trying to Swapp for all of the Crimson Silk items, but some of them are so difficult. D:


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Yesss, I'm trying to Swapp for all of the Crimson Silk items, but some of them are so difficult. D:



you can do that for them? cool and yeah considering some price i see


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> you can do that for them? cool and yeah considering some price i see



Yep, the Crimson Silks are available at Swipp and not released anywhere else! Some require pretty easy to obtain items, but some... take a looooot of time and effort to get. And then there's the time spent waiting for the trades to come up.


----------



## Alienfish

ah dang and understandable.. they are so pretty tho *w*


----------



## ssvv227

yeah~~~ finally gened my girl up!! now she needs an accent >=))





also the latest gen 1 haul...just one since i'm broke





can't believe that people just threw her out


----------



## cheezyfries

Xanarcah said:


> Yesss, I'm trying to Swapp for all of the Crimson Silk items, but some of them are so difficult. D:



idk if you'd need them but i have an unnecessarily large amount of maidens blushes and gradishes! i'd be willing to sell them to you at a discounted price, so just let me know!


----------



## Peisinoe

cheezyfries said:


> how much do you guys sell your food for? i have so many stacks of 6-7 point plants and meat but idk if the prices i listed them at (12-18k) were average or i was underselling myself, and it was kinda hard to see how much they're usually worth on the AH.



for full stacks?

6-7pt massive undersell tbh lol

4pt can go for 20k easy
6 points 30k easy


O wait i reread that. Plants sell for next to nothing. Meat, seafood, insects you can raise your prices.


----------



## Alienfish

ssvv227 said:


> yeah~~~ finally gened my girl up!! now she needs an accent >=))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the latest gen 1 haul...just one since i'm broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't believe that people just threw her out



noice coatl.. ;oo i love that petal gene man


----------



## JellyLu

So I found basically a dream dragon considering I was looking for something specific, but I need a SD scroll.....

Would anyone be willing to trade one for an egg (water or arcane) and some currency? ;;;


----------



## Peisinoe

JellyLu said:


> So I found basically a dream dragon considering I was looking for something specific, but I need a SD scroll.....
> 
> Would anyone be willing to trade one for an egg (water or arcane) and some currency? ;;;



hit me up  http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=106061


----------



## JellyLu

Peisinoe said:


> hit me up  http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=106061



Sent you a PM ^-^


----------



## tumut

yay


----------



## Alienfish

^noice grats!






got this one for like uh idek 10k treas or something?? 






and this tree bab  slightly more expensive obv but yes


----------



## momiji345

I Need some help how do you make goo below (please list the Materials i need  ) 

green goo - 
Red goo -
purple goo -
orange goo  -
yellow goo  -


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> I Need some help how do you make goo below (please list the Materials i need  )
> 
> green goo -
> Red goo -
> purple goo -
> orange goo  -
> yellow goo  -



All the food items will yield Goo items of a random colour :3


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> All the food items will yield Goo items of a random colour :3



Thank you so much


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> Thank you so much



no probs and you can't really decide what color you get either so you just need to put stuff in until you get what you want :3


----------



## Xanarcah

LIVE UPDATE LIVE UPDATE


New opponents in the Arena!

Farming the next fest is going to be fun~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> LIVE UPDATE LIVE UPDATE
> 
> 
> New opponents in the Arena!
> 
> Farming the next fest is going to be fun~


Awwww yis just saw that and good that one got update too arena was so boring imo


----------



## Alienfish

<3


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> <3



Aww this is awesome ^^, I love tree/nature theme dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Aww this is awesome ^^, I love tree/nature theme dragons.



thanks : D! yeah i love how good it looked on basics too


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> thanks : D! yeah i love how good it looked on basics too



It does work quite well , I also think that accent is adorable ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> It does work quite well , I also think that accent is adorable ^^.



yep, most nature and hippies ones are my favorites... can't wait for nature fest this year -w- water's gunna be cool too i think although i'll be kinda busy the next week ahh D:


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> <3



Perfect. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Awwww yis just saw that and good that one got update too arena was so boring imo



Too bad it makes it a lot worse for Festival farming though.


----------



## Alienfish

^ikr i will be away most next weekend i assume from now lol :/ better keep going fast when i can ahha

and thanks : D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I feel so torn because I want my dragons to go to good homes but I also want to get good money or at least the money due for the genes and stuff they have. This person who really wanted one of my butterflies low-balled me by hella and I hope she doesn't get mad I'm asking for more, because there isn't a ton of perfect monarchs and I was originally selling one for 500k, now people are selling other butterflies for like 100k, and she offered me 50 saying even that was high. So I asked for at least 75 and I don't want her to get all pissed and not buy....


----------



## Yeosin

[FR Related Trading Thread]

Trading TBT/Collectables for FR goods, figured I'd post here for those who don't check TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Alienfish

AHH YES WAVECREST AND I GOT ANOTHER WATER EGG WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -






water bab!


----------



## FancyThat

I really like the larger apparel this festival , it goes well on my water imp






I have a few water themed dragons but unfortunately I'm not sure I can use the Warmwater apparel on them all as it obscures the accents. Shame as it would've been perfect on this girl






I've gotten a chest so far this morning and lots of currency drops so I'm pretty happy :3.


----------



## Alienfish

no chests yet ;; oh well they will come i hope bleh i always have bad luck rng with those!

nice dergs and grats tho!


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> no chests yet ;; oh well they will come i hope bleh i always have bad luck rng with those!
> 
> nice dergs and grats tho!



Thanks ^^ I wish you luck getting lots of chests :3.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel so torn because I want my dragons to go to good homes but I also want to get good money or at least the money due for the genes and stuff they have. This person who really wanted one of my butterflies low-balled me by hella and I hope she doesn't get mad I'm asking for more, because there isn't a ton of perfect monarchs and I was originally selling one for 500k, now people are selling other butterflies for like 100k, and she offered me 50 saying even that was high. So I asked for at least 75 and I don't want her to get all pissed and not buy....



50k is a bit low for a butterfly though (granted I haven't checked lately on prices but it seems low), even 75 seems low tbh. I often pay way more than that for some dragons with certain breed/colours/genes and it's only fair imo considering the effort that can go into breeding them a specific way.


----------



## Alienfish

you're welcome and thanks ^^ currently brewing down stuff so i can get resources to brew the skin at least ah x3 so many nice skins and accents this time tho


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> you're welcome and thanks ^^ currently brewing down stuff so i can get resources to brew the skin at least ah x3 so many nice skins and accents this time tho



They are all so nice, I think I'll have to grab at least one of each. I've been grinding in the Arena venue if it helps, lots of drops and pretty easy for my level 25 team.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> They are all so nice, I think I'll have to grab at least one of each. I've been grinding in the Arena venue if it helps, lots of drops and pretty easy for my level 25 team.



ohh i'll try that then  the update should make it more fun too ^^


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> ohh i'll try that then  the update should make it more fun too ^^



Yes, the new Shadow enemies are so cute :3 can't wait for one to drop a familiar.


----------



## Alienfish

YES THE POODLE MITHS ARE SO FLOOFY <3


----------



## piske

It's been a while since I've been here! I hope everyone is enjoying the Saturnalia! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, YAY new color wheel June 8th! I have an unhatched egg of every flight, so I'll wait to hatch them until then.


----------



## Xanarcah

COLOR WHEEL IS COMING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## piske

Would anyone be willing to trade a Blood Red Wolf Cape to me? I have a few Sylvan lattices and some skins from the most recent Mistral Jambouree to trade!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am sooooo stoked for the color expanse. I have to make sure all my varied couples are ready so I can get all that good stuff!


----------



## Heyden

I literally just got rid of my Unhatched Light Egg for cheap... oh well


----------



## Alienfish

Well I usually hatch all my eggs because I'm a Genone trash lately so eh  Oh well gonna be nice when it's released but I don't think I'm gonna wait that much for it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I just gotta make some room in my lair so I can hatch some new color eggs and make some babies too once they release. It'll be neat seeing all the new color combos and stuff, especially seeing what the new colors are gunna look like with the poi tox


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah this and butterfly/petals

and yay got my first chest in ages.. ocean swords don't have any ridgebacks atm but yes sweet quiche still


----------



## Alienfish

oh got another chest now lel seems complaining helps lol xD rainbow fins.. that imp one


----------



## JellyLu

Yassss some art came in



Spoiler: Cupcake Spiral


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> Yassss some art came in
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cupcake Spiral



grats

 also ugh brewing shtap hating on me i need green crap D:


----------



## Xanarcah

Showing off my newest finished banner~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Showing off my newest finished banner~



light vs. pleg eh?  

really noice stuff though.. me likey!


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> light vs. pleg eh?
> 
> really noice stuff though.. me likey!



The Light banner is Peisinoe's. : D


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> The Light banner is Peisinoe's. : D



ahh nice work still : D

also i got another ocean's sword skin if anyone wants to trade, i already have grotto, rainbow fins and that sd skin from brewing.


----------



## Xanarcah

Quota met and it's only Tuesday. Amazing. o:


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Quota met and it's only Tuesday. Amazing. o:


blah grats


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Quota met and it's only Tuesday. Amazing. o:



Impressive, congrats on meeting your quota so early!

The new Tundra accent looks nice on her, so I put all Water apparel on her to celebrate the Water festival this week ^^


----------



## Alienfish

^noice noice!

still need a few more currency for the fish wearable but i got my brewing skins so i'm good for now at least


----------



## cheezyfries

i got a water egg from scavenging today! also i'm so excited for the colorwheel expansion, comes out on june 8th i think  all the colors have been released!


----------



## Alienfish

cheezyfries said:


> i got a water egg from scavenging today! also i'm so excited for the colorwheel expansion, comes out on june 8th i think  all the colors have been released!



grats ! and yeah i got a few water eggs lately for some reason lol i usually dont have that luck. might save eggs next times i get em just cause..and ya egg inflation lol


----------



## inkling

I finally received my art commission of Snoball!



Spoiler: art is kinda big













Spoiler: snoball in my lair


----------



## FancyThat

Art and dragon are both beautiful inkling ^^

Also Xan wow those banners are amazing , and congrats on meeting your goal already this festival. 

I've been doing pretty well this week; got all the skins/accents (I usually get at least one of everything just in case I want it someday) plus a few rainbow fin chests and lots of currency drops :3.

I'm thinking of selling off quite a few of my UM accents, I have so many retired and not in use and could use gems to buy the last two sprites I need. I must resist temptation and stop buying them for a while, easier said than done though .


----------



## Alienfish

inkling said:


> I finally received my art commission of Snoball!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art is kinda big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snoball in my lair



noice noice 

@fancy grats! i had betterluck rng this time at lest so yeah i guess im satisfied


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> Art and dragon are both beautiful inkling ^^
> 
> Also Xan wow those banners are amazing , and congrats on meeting your goal already this festival.
> 
> I've been doing pretty well this week; got all the skins/accents (I usually get at least one of everything just in case I want it someday) plus a few rainbow fin chests and lots of currency drops :3.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling off quite a few of my UM accents, I have so many retired and not in use and could use gems to buy the last two sprites I need. I must resist temptation and stop buying them for a while, easier said than done though .




Make a thread you could get a good amount of gems for some retired ones!


----------



## FancyThat

Moko said:


> noice noice
> 
> @fancy grats! i had betterluck rng this time at lest so yeah i guess im satisfied



Ty ^^, I wish you luck for the rest of the week!



Peisinoe said:


> Make a thread you could get a good amount of gems for some retired ones!



Good idea ty, I'll keep that in mind if I decide to sell them all off :3.


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Impressive, congrats on meeting your quota so early!
> 
> The new Tundra accent looks nice on her, so I put all Water apparel on her to celebrate the Water festival this week ^^



Thanks!

Your Tundra looks great. o: I love this new fish apparel, and the skins are fantastic as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Art and dragon are both beautiful inkling ^^
> 
> Also Xan wow those banners are amazing , and congrats on meeting your goal already this festival.
> 
> I've been doing pretty well this week; got all the skins/accents (I usually get at least one of everything just in case I want it someday) plus a few rainbow fin chests and lots of currency drops :3.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling off quite a few of my UM accents, I have so many retired and not in use and could use gems to buy the last two sprites I need. I must resist temptation and stop buying them for a while, easier said than done though .



Thank you! I'm planning on making some to sell, just trying to work out logistics and pattern out a couple more flights I haven't done yet. I was going to do Nature next, buuuut I tried drawing the tree last night and it didn't go well. .-. 

Also, what Stina said about retired accents. If you've got any popular ones, you could probably get easily 1500-2000g+ for them each.


----------



## JellyLu

I got my imp, BananaSplit, the absolute perfect adopt <3



Spoiler: BananaSplit











And here are my pool noodles for Wavecrest I thought I'd share ^.^ Both are water subs with info in their bio. I don't think I'm done with Gyarados, but Marsh is done for now.


Spoiler: Noodles


----------



## Cadbberry

My wave crest guy, he is still in the works with apparel but I like him :3





Edit with a second dragon i need to work on


----------



## momiji345

Any one have Petals gen dragon That is ready to breed ? I Would love to breed With one of my  dragon.I can pay 100-150 BTB ( I Will return after breeding ) I have good wi-fi rating and i promise i will return your dragon when the egg hatch and i will keep your dragon  fed when in my care

Dragon ready to breed 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Imperial (1 male )
Coat (1 male & 3 female )
Wildclaw (1 Male)


----------



## Alienfish

yasss finally got that feesh item


----------



## Alienfish

oh right got this one too


----------



## Alienfish

feeeshesssss


----------



## FancyThat

Lovely dragons guys ^^, I especially love the Spirals. I got a Warmwater for my stormy sea dragon Poseidon today :3








Xanarcah said:


> Thank you! I'm planning on making some to sell, just trying to work out logistics and pattern out a couple more flights I haven't done yet. I was going to do Nature next, buuuut I tried drawing the tree last night and it didn't go well. .-.
> 
> Also, what Stina said about retired accents. If you've got any popular ones, you could probably get easily 1500-2000g+ for them each.



They are super cool :3. The tree does seem one of the more tricky designs, I wish you luck with designing ^^. 

I have lots by pretty popular artists I think, don't get me wrong I love them I just have far too many now. I know one accent I have could potentially sell for 3k gems (I've seen that price quoted for it before) and I have two of them so could make maybe 6k there as a start.


----------



## Alienfish

aaah haha i totally need those spiral skins meow *kicks coli*


----------



## momiji345

New Coat Baby~ They turn out a great batch of color combo  

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

^noice babs i love the first one!


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> ^noice babs i love the first one!



Thank you ,I was petty impress the 3 egg turn out so well .I was going to sell them when they hatch but i love all of them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


P.s Am looking for Dragon baby sitter for few  hrs .You Must have good wi-fi rating and wont steal my dragons .I just want to hatch my other batch of eggs unfortunately i have no room in my lair.I can pay 30 BTB To hold 3 Dragons


----------



## roseflower

momiji345 said:


> Thank you ,I was petty impress the 3 egg turn out so well .I was going to sell them when they hatch but i love all of them.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> P.s Am looking for Dragon baby sitter for few  hrs .You Must have good wi-fi rating and wont steal my dragons .I just want to hatch my other batch of eggs unfortunately i have no room in my lair.I can pay 30 BTB To hold 3 Dragons



If you still need, I can hold them c: My username is Gardenie on FR.


----------



## Alienfish

bruh really starting to get into stained dergs meow....


----------



## Yeosin

cries at luck​


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneCcj said:


> cries at luck​


jfc grats dooood! noice one


----------



## momiji345

Last batch of egg from few week ago ~They grow up so fast sigh

BBCode:





BBCode:





NEW BABY
BBCode:


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> bruh really starting to get into stained dergs meow....



She is really pretty!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Saturnalia bab~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

When does everyone think the price of eggs will peak in the AH? I have 9 that I want to sell (luckily I no longer remember how much I paid for them. I thought the colorwheel was going to come out in 2015.) Is everyone going to nest their dragons for June 8th when the new colors come out? I am having a hard time deciding which 5 pairs to nest.
This is my new favorite dragon!


----------



## Cadbberry

PrayingMantis10 said:


> When does everyone think the price of eggs will peak in the AH? I have 9 that I want to sell (luckily I no longer remember how much I paid for them. I thought the colorwheel was going to come out in 2015.) Is everyone going to nest their dragons for June 8th when the new colors come out? I am having a hard time deciding which 5 pairs to nest.
> This is my new favorite dragon!



So jealous! I need a petals/butterflr/glimmer dragon but I cant afford that.


----------



## Alienfish

Idek, probably will peak either last minute or not at all I guess, it depends on how crazy and rabid people are about it now they finally set the June release date. They are peaking now though cause they actually set a date but I don't know there probably are limits for that as well, or not 

thanks pinelle, yours is pretty too : D!


----------



## Alienfish

oh right if anyone needs some alchemy stuff im selling my hoard stuff don't really need em right now anyways

View attachment 170731


----------



## Peisinoe

PrayingMantis10 said:


> When does everyone think the price of eggs will peak in the AH? I have 9 that I want to sell (luckily I no longer remember how much I paid for them. I thought the colorwheel was going to come out in 2015.) Is everyone going to nest their dragons for June 8th when the new colors come out? I am having a hard time deciding which 5 pairs to nest.
> This is my new favorite dragon!





I say if you see them really high up until 6.8 then sell. 

I know prices will plummet on 6.8 bc everyone and their mother is hoarding eggs. Then 6.9 and beyond they'll rise because they are consumables. Maybe even the evening of 6.8 we can see a rise. I say plummet in Price when rollover comes bc everyone will be throwing them on AH and undercutting each other.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also very beautiful dragon. Love the accent belly color. I'm nesting all my pairs and hatching them. Then they are getting exalted themselves lol. They've only stayed this long because of color wheel


----------



## FancyThat

I'm home today with a cold and decided to nest my Rose/Rose/Pink cherub/butterfly/glimmer pair Eros and Elegant;











I really want a girl with Arcane eyes from them to perma baby and the gods smiled on me and gave me a four egg nest ^^, I just hope my luck continues and one of them is a girl. Also better get on with saving for my next expansion .


----------



## Alienfish

^good luck really noice coatls!

im just trying to grind coli that bad payout though lol


----------



## FancyThat

PrayingMantis10 said:


> When does everyone think the price of eggs will peak in the AH? I have 9 that I want to sell (luckily I no longer remember how much I paid for them. I thought the colorwheel was going to come out in 2015.) Is everyone going to nest their dragons for June 8th when the new colors come out? I am having a hard time deciding which 5 pairs to nest.
> This is my new favorite dragon!



Very nice ^^, TheHungryMonk breeds awesome Coatls I have one of hers :3.

I'm not going to bother to nest for the colour wheel, the only new colour I really want is an antique Coatl and I'll just wait for prices to drop I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ^good luck really noice coatls!
> 
> im just trying to grind coli that bad payout though lol



Ty :3, good luck to you as well ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, 's been one of the better festas as for quite some time but still bruh sometime the coli is just mean damn it..

and yeah not too hurr durr about color wheels.. it's nice sure but i don't care _too_ much really.


----------



## FancyThat

I agree, I've noticed a slow in the rate of currency drops.

New reg window May 4th - 8th if anyone's looking to join ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, true that.. At least I got some chests ^_^ And nabbed some stuff from mp as well :3

Ohh cool : D If anyone wants to refer me/plan on buying gems I'm Madrugada. 

 Feel free to send me a friend request as well if ya haven't already ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Ahh finally got sold some of my alchemy crap and stuff man I needed that dough


----------



## momiji345

I have a nest open ( Any one have dragon with petal gen that's ready to breed ?? ) I can pay 150 BTB + I Will feed your dragon and when the breeding is finish i  will give him or her back asap ( I have good wi-fi rating and am a very respectful person  ) The breeding going to take 5 days 

Please let me know 
Cheer Momiji


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

i swear getting any shells or currency from grinding is impossible, i'm trying to get more sand dollars so I can at least buy a few of the fish items because I know they'll only go up in value, and I've only got one chest so far in all my grinding. like what even


----------



## Xanarcah

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i swear getting any shells or currency from grinding is impossible, i'm trying to get more sand dollars so I can at least buy a few of the fish items because I know they'll only go up in value, and I've only got one chest so far in all my grinding. like what even



Where are you farming at? I'm currently drowning in Sand Dollars, 940 even after I spent 3100 of them. Bamboo Falls is treating me really well, although it did take like 4 days for Chests to really start dropping.


----------



## Cadbberry

Only gotten 218 sand dollars and one chest and I have been grinding a lot and I tried in both Bamboo Falls, Waterway, and the Kelp Beds. I am getting pretty frustrated with drops though I now have a lot of food so that is good


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Xanarcah said:


> Where are you farming at? I'm currently drowning in Sand Dollars, 940 even after I spent 3100 of them. Bamboo Falls is treating me really well, although it did take like 4 days for Chests to really start dropping.



I've been switching between Bamboo Falls and Waterway and haven't been having too much luck. I think it just hates me.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been switching between Bamboo Falls and Waterway and haven't been having too much luck. I think it just hates me.



same here lol :/

got my third fish thing now though so im good for that and sold a crapton of alchemy shizz too.


----------



## Alienfish

just had to nab this bab from the ah.. frickle frack im poor again lmao


----------



## Kiikay

lol doesnt look that great but for some reason i really like how i app/accent this snapper






insta bought the accent so cuteee


----------



## Stil

Oh my gosh! I am so excited to join you guys on FR  
I have been waiting 2 months for the registration window to open.


----------



## LilD

Infinity said:


> Oh my gosh! I am so excited to join you guys on FR
> I have been waiting 2 months for the registration window to open.



Have you decided on a flight yet?


----------



## Stil

Nyx81 said:


> Have you decided on a flight yet?



I was thinking either Shadow or Lightning. Anybody have any good advice on where to start?


----------



## LilD

Infinity said:


> I was thinking either Shadow or Lightning. Anybody have any good advice on where to start?




You could read each of the flight lore and see if anything speaks to you.  I chose the three that I liked the eye color best and then read some lore and that is how I chose Light.  You do have 1 free change flight but you can then only change flights again every 6 months for gems, so choose wisely but have fun!


----------



## roseflower

Infinity said:


> I was thinking either Shadow or Lightning. Anybody have any good advice on where to start?



Hi, welcome to Flight Rising, here?s a great guide that tells you about all the flights: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1209394


----------



## LilD

Kiikay said:


> lol doesnt look that great but for some reason i really like how i app/accent this snapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insta bought the accent so cuteee



Love! the accent   I would have too lol


----------



## Stil

So as of right now it looks like im leeaaaaning towards Arcane based on the Lore. I would love to hear some input on why or why not I should join and also I would love to hear what flights you are all with


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm in Shadow and I personally love it, I've been in a few other flights but it's my fave hands down, I keep coming back to it. I just really like the community.

And also I was so happy to get three of the fishy items from the festival, I didn't think I was gunna make it but I did last minute thank the turts!


----------



## Alienfish

Join the pleg pie 






really loving how this derg turned out, gotta love stained!


----------



## Xanarcah

Infinity said:


> So as of right now it looks like im leeaaaaning towards Arcane based on the Lore. I would love to hear some input on why or why not I should join and also I would love to hear what flights you are all with


Some questions to consider:

What kind of a community are you looking for? Active and chatty with a lot of forum games? More serious discussion? Do you want some place with a ton of people posting regards fast paced, or would a slower, cosier community where everyone gets to know each other suit you better?

Are you competitive and like to battle in games that have a fighting/training component to them? 

Are you a more organized person or is being random and chaotic pretty cool?

What are your favorite colors? Dragons you breed will produce hatchlings with the eyes of your flight, so if you love greens to death and join arcane, all the babies will have mismatching eyes, so that might make it hard to sell them.


----------



## Alienfish

So, new tert again.. eh not too much hooray over it but I guess some color combos can looks nice. :3

-looks at random pretty dergs again yay wasting dough-


----------



## Stil

Xanarcah said:


> Some questions to consider:
> 
> What kind of a community are you looking for? Active and chatty with a lot of forum games? More serious discussion? Do you want some place with a ton of people posting regards fast paced, or would a slower, cosier community where everyone gets to know each other suit you better?
> 
> Are you competitive and like to battle in games that have a fighting/training component to them?
> 
> Are you a more organized person or is being random and chaotic pretty cool?
> 
> What are your favorite colors? Dragons you breed will produce hatchlings with the eyes of your flight, so if you love greens to death and join arcane, all the babies will have mismatching eyes, so that might make it hard to sell them.


So I do enjoy forum games, I like to get competitve once I am very well rounded with everything there is to do and after I have completed most of my other goals. I was instantly drawn to the Lightning flight based on the color. I was Drawn to Arcane for the Lore. And I was visually drawn to the Shadow based on the grounds and den and whatnot. If you can make anything of that then please let me know because I'm lost! XD. Generally I also like to be organized or follow a pattern


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah idek I don't put too much choice in the eyes since I don't breed a lot but I admit I love plague, nature and water the most.


----------



## inkling

Festival apparel on my pretty derg, Hero. Ignore the fact that she has ice eyes and is starving





Since I missed out on the festival (distracted/busy w/work) I had to buy the warmwater wanders and sprite w/gems. I guess I'll look through the skins to see if there are any that appeal to me before they get too expensive. TBH I pretty tired of those crowns but I should prob get the diver emblem. Do those emblems come out every festival or do they get retired?

Do you guys have any favorite skins? Sry if this has been asked already...

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahhh there are too many I need! If you have any extra water accent to sell please let me know. 



Spoiler: Wishlist



In order from most wanted to least. Bolded means I need them asap.

*Accent: Ocean Gift
Accent: Rainbow Fins *
Accent: Mariner's Tattoos
Skin: Beast from Below
Accent: Tender Grasp


----------



## Xanarcah

Infinity said:


> So I do enjoy forum games, I like to get competitve once I am very well rounded with everything there is to do and after I have completed most of my other goals. I was instantly drawn to the Lightning flight based on the color. I was Drawn to Arcane for the Lore. And I was visually drawn to the Shadow based on the grounds and den and whatnot. If you can make anything of that then please let me know because I'm lost! XD. Generally I also like to be organized or follow a pattern



Maybe give Lightning more consideration. o: a lot of what you've said makes me think of Lightning. Cheezyfries here in TBT is in Lightning and will probably be willing to answer questions about her flight if you message her. : D

There nothing wrong with joining a flight based on love for the lore though! So if arcane appeals to you a lot, maybe choose them. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> Festival apparel on my pretty derg, Hero. Ignore the fact that she has ice eyes and is starving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I missed out on the festival (distracted/busy w/work) I had to buy the warmwater wanders and sprite w/gems. I guess I'll look through the skins to see if there are any that appeal to me before they get too expensive. TBH I pretty tired of those crowns but I should prob get the diver emblem. Do those emblems come out every festival or do they get retired?
> 
> Do you guys have any favorite skins? Sry if this has been asked already...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ahhh there are too many I need! If you have any extra water accent to sell please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> In order from most wanted to least. Bolded means I need them asap.
> 
> *Accent: Ocean Gift
> Accent: Rainbow Fins *
> Accent: Mariner's Tattoos
> Skin: Beast from Below
> Accent: Tender Grasp



Nice water (ice) dragon! 

The emblems come back every year, they don't retire.

Pelagic Grotto is probably my favorite, with rainbow fins coming in second. : D


----------



## LilD

Last Day auction   http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1840411 

 on this guy




 if anyone's interested..200k HB currently :,(
Also looking to trade gems and eggs for bells


----------



## Alienfish

good luck selling that's one nice fae !


----------



## LilD

I really like but I need some funds for the other projects, Thanks Moko!


----------



## Alienfish

understandable, and you're welcome!


----------



## cheezyfries

i completely blanked on this festival and forgot to get some skins and accents, does anyone have a spare accent: rainbow fins that they'd like to sell me? just let me know your price. thanks!


----------



## Cadbberry

Just scavenged up a water egg 

Also this girl finally grew up :3 I love this accent on her even though it covers her butterfly


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> Just scavenged up a water egg
> 
> Also this girl finally grew up :3 I love this accent on her even though it covers her butterfly




Lol for a second there i thought it was my dragon XD Below is my baby girl

BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

xD noice imps both of you though x))


----------



## Cadbberry

Just got the contour gene for my baby, he just needs poison prim to be super cool :3


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> Just got the contour gene for my baby, he just needs poison prim to be super cool :3



wow, looks super cool


----------



## Cadbberry

inkling said:


> wow, looks super cool


Thank you :3 I like him with it but I want that poison, just need to level up


----------



## inkling

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you :3 I like him with it but I want that poison, just need to level up



oh man, leveling up in baldwin takes so much time..


----------



## Cadbberry

inkling said:


> oh man, leveling up in baldwin takes so much time..



I need two more levels to get to 10, I know its gonna take ages, or I can just buy it in AH for 200kt which I really dont have to easily spend


----------



## inkling

That's good I'm almost at 7 lol. I took a bit of a hiatus


----------



## Cadbberry

inkling said:


> That's good I'm almost at 7 lol. I took a bit of a hiatus



Just made it to 8 recently, so it will take a while sadly


----------



## ssvv227

had some fun decking her out today ;o;


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dergs everyone.

Yeah I should totally use the alchemy thing more, I'm way too lazy with that things unless it's actually a holiday going on still I think I might be at.. 8 maybe?


----------



## momiji345

Any one have some spare sea food,Most of my dragon only eat sea food and am running out ( Only have 48 left )

I CAN TRADE:

Grass Food 33 x 2 =66 
Bug Food 28 x 2 =56


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> Any one have some spare sea food,Most of my dragon only eat sea food and am running out ( Only have 48 left )
> 
> I CAN TRADE:
> 
> Grass Food 33 x 2 =66
> Bug Food 28 x 2 =56



If you CR me (username is the same as here), I can match you point for point in Seafood. I have a lot of Imps, and they eat anything I give them. : D


----------



## Peisinoe

I don't remember if I shared this...also late lol

Achieved my last big apparel goal!!! Sunchaser ayyy


----------



## roseflower

Peisinoe said:


> I don't remember if I shared this...also late lol
> 
> Achieved my last big apparel goal!!! Sunchaser ayyy



Congrats! So much glitter c;
I?m slowly saving up for a Windbound Plumage since I`d like to collect all my Flight?s stuff, it`s the last Wind item I need, will take me awhile though, and yeah prices of retired items might rise even more ^^


----------



## momiji345

my user name is momiji345 ( thanks   so much i send you a request )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> If you CR me (username is the same as here), I can match you point for point in Seafood. I have a lot of Imps, and they eat anything I give them. : D


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> I don't remember if I shared this...also late lol
> 
> Achieved my last big apparel goal!!! Sunchaser ayyy



BOSS apparel on a BOSS dragon. 

I fully support these lifestyle choices.

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> my user name is momiji345 ( thanks   so much i send you a request )



Sent you some food. : D 

I peeked in your lair and noticed you don't have a team to farm for food efficiently with, would you like to borrow one for a few days?


----------



## LethalLulu

Hey guys, I feel like I suck at scrying, but I really want some fandragons.
Could I get some feedback on these?

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1844068


----------



## Stil

omgomgomg so im registering right now and im stuck between 3 flights. Lightning, Shadow, and Arcane. 

I really like the Arcane lore and the nest, but I hate the color. 

I really like the Lightning color, but I hate the Desert.

I really like the Shadow color and The Tangled Wood, but I dont care much for the lore.

I might need some advice.. :/


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> omgomgomg so im registering right now and im stuck between 3 flights. Lightning, Shadow, and Arcane.
> 
> I really like the Arcane lore and the nest, but I hate the color.
> 
> I really like the Lightning color, but I hate the Desert.
> 
> I really like the Shadow color and The Tangled Wood, but I dont care much for the lore.
> 
> I might need some advice.. :/



Shadow is really unmotivated but is welcoming, I am in shadow, Lightening is meh, not much of a fan of it, thats all I know


----------



## Stil

Cadbberry said:


> Shadow is really unmotivated but is welcoming, I am in shadow, Lightening is meh, not much of a fan of it, thats all I know



Thank you this actually helps me a little bit more with my decision!


----------



## momiji345

Farm on FR ??  In other news here is my  male Coatl i really like how he looks with the water Festive items.I Think he turn out petty cool  


BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

Pfft y'all should join pleg pie 

Anyways, I'm Madrugada over there so feel free to put me in the refer box or just add me there!

Noice coatls n shizz peeps


----------



## Cadbberry

Just finished my first gene project! Thank you PrayingMantis for letting me use your brewster


----------



## Alienfish

Cadbberry said:


> Just finished my first gene project! Thank you PrayingMantis for letting me use your brewster



congrats  looks good imo!

i'm really trying to save my currencies now but so many p dergs around with all the new genes ahaha.


----------



## Alienfish

tfw when you get some dergs as gifts and they proceed to eat all your meat rip.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Hey guys, I feel like I suck at scrying, but I really want some fandragons.
> Could I get some feedback on these?
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1844068



I'm not familiar with any of the characters, it might help to post pictures of them in the thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> Farm on FR ??  In other news here is my  male Coatl i really like how he looks with the water Festive items.I Think he turn out petty cool
> 
> 
> BBCode:


Farming the coli, essentially taking a high leveled team and fighting with the intent to collect as many lot drops as possible. It's pretty easy to get a couple hundred food points in like 20-30 minutes if you have a good team to use.

The toxin is wonderful and looks like light ripples in water. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Just finished my first gene project! Thank you PrayingMantis for letting me use your brewster



He looks great! I love the matching accent colors. : D


----------



## cheezyfries

Infinity said:


> omgomgomg so im registering right now and im stuck between 3 flights. Lightning, Shadow, and Arcane.
> 
> I really like the Arcane lore and the nest, but I hate the color.
> 
> I really like the Lightning color, but I hate the Desert.
> 
> I really like the Shadow color and The Tangled Wood, but I dont care much for the lore.
> 
> I might need some advice.. :/



there's a lot of excitement and planning going on in lightning i think because of the thundercrack carnivale  the people there are really nice, we're just going through some things right now because our recent dom head (epostfix) got their account locked. i haven't been on the forums for awhile, but i liked the community and the things we have going on when i was on them. if you have any other questions, let me know and i'll try to answer them the best i can.


----------



## Alienfish

Ripple in pie my gems had to buy food lmao(yes i know you can go coli or just gather but i don't want to waste on that either).

Also yeah locks hope it was a legit one and not this pseudo-multiple accounts they are pulling sometimes..


----------



## FancyThat

Welcome to the new players ^^



Peisinoe said:


> I don't remember if I shared this...also late lol
> 
> Achieved my last big apparel goal!!! Sunchaser ayyy



This is really nice, the apparel looks great on him congrats :3. I love Spassow accents, I own far too many .



momiji345 said:


> Farm on FR ??  In other news here is my  male Coatl i really like how he looks with the water Festive items.I Think he turn out petty cool
> 
> 
> BBCode:





Cadbberry said:


> Just finished my first gene project! Thank you PrayingMantis for letting me use your brewster



Water theme dragons are awesome ^^, these two look amazing congrats .


----------



## Alienfish

got this cool bab last night from a dear friend ;D

AND I GOT A LIGHTING EGG FYES.. hah wonder if i should keep it another month or sell to some hungry buyers.. heh.


----------



## FancyThat

A skin I ordered arrived today ^^, I'm still going to look into selling my doubles and accents I don't use anymore at some point I think but I just can't say no to certain new accents.






The artists first I believe, they did a great job imo .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> got this cool bab last night from a dear friend ;D
> 
> AND I GOT A LIGHTING EGG FYES.. hah wonder if i should keep it another month or sell to some hungry buyers.. heh.



Awesome, very beautiful dragon :3. Also congrats on the egg!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks! i will probably sell it though cause i'm not too hyper for the new things plus i need the quiche :v


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> got this cool bab last night from a dear friend ;D
> 
> AND I GOT A LIGHTING EGG FYES.. hah wonder if i should keep it another month or sell to some hungry buyers.. heh.



Nice double, and congrats on your egg!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> A skin I ordered arrived today ^^, I'm still going to look into selling my doubles and accents I don't use anymore at some point I think but I just can't say no to certain new accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The artists first I believe, they did a great job imo .



That accent is so niiiiiice

Also it would match a+ with the midnight tert ~


----------



## Alienfish

thanks  

and noice imp skin/accent thing right there, grats!


----------



## cheezyfries

hi guys! i'm on my quest to buy a lightning sprite for my birthday (was going to go for shadow sprite, but the prices have gone pretty high and i love the lightning sprite's design), so if anyone has one for sale, i have some eggs, boss familiars, and festival items up for trade ^^ thanks!

link is here!


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> That accent is so niiiiiice
> 
> Also it would match a+ with the midnight tert ~



Thanks :3, and yes I agree I think this guy is getting glimmer. He has to wait his turn in my gene projects list though, he's only a few behind now .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> thanks
> 
> and noice imp skin/accent thing right there, grats!



Thank you ^^


----------



## Dactal

Omg I just registered  cant wait to get into it


----------



## Xanarcah

Dactal said:


> Omg I just registered  cant wait to get into it



Welcome to Flight Rising! : D

Feel free to post up any questions you might have~


----------



## LethalLulu

How much do 6-digits usually go for?  I found one I really like, and it's a low 6-digit.  They're asking for 500 gems, and I'm wondering if that's a fair price or not.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> How much do 6-digits usually go for?  I found one I really like, and it's a low 6-digit.  They're asking for 500 gems, and I'm wondering if that's a fair price or not.



500g isn't really out of the ordinary for a 6 digit, but value depends on the dragon (things like color, offspring list, ID, etc) and how much a given individual wants it. I've sold some around the 500g range before, and a friend of mine sells hers pretty regularly around 400-500g. You could certainly buy 6 digits in general a lot cheaper than that, but their value points may not be as good which is why they get sold cheaply.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> 500g isn't really out of the ordinary for a 6 digit, but value depends on the dragon (things like color, offspring list, ID, etc) and how much a given individual wants it. I've sold some around the 500g range before, and a friend of mine sells hers pretty regularly around 400-500g. You could certainly buy 6 digits in general a lot cheaper than that, but their value points may not be as good which is why they get sold cheaply.


Alright, I will probably buy this lovely for 500 gems, then, given she's still available by the time I get enough gems.
I love her colors, so I'm not losing out there.  I might change one of her genes, though.


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> Alright, I will probably buy this lovely for 500 gems, then, given she's still available by the time I get enough gems.
> I love her colors, so I'm not losing out there.  I might change one of her genes, though.



I saw what was available, which 6 digit is it you are looking at?


----------



## LethalLulu

Cadbberry said:


> I saw what was available, which 6 digit is it you are looking at?



This one:
I ended up just buying gems on the site.  After looking at other 6-digits, I didn't want to risk waiting and having someone else snag her.  I am going to gene her to a stripe secondary, too.


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> This one:
> I ended up just buying gems on the site.  After looking at other 6-digits, I didn't want to risk waiting and having someone else snag her.  I am going to gene her to a stripe secondary, too.



I really like her, she is very cool looking, love the stripes and the Thylacine


----------



## LethalLulu

Cadbberry said:


> I really like her, she is very cool looking, love the stripes and the Thylacine



Yah, she's so sick <3  
And she's a super low 6-digit, so that's rad.  Eventually I'll find a mate for her c:
Right now I am looking for mates for my other dragons that need them.


----------



## Stil

Probably nothing to all you veterans, but he's my pride and joy right now. Majestic AF.


----------



## JellyLu

I just wanted to pop in and tell the new players hi ^-^ 
Feel free to add me on there (same username)! I hoard imps and subspecies and I also run a hatchery with my friend
Enjoy FR!


----------



## Aronthaer

Just joined! Was gonna post my dragon bby but it looks like the site's down so I'll do it tomorrow (it's 3:00 AM and I have school tomorrow haha.) I joined the Lightning flight btw, can't wait to play!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Aronthaer said:


> Just joined! Was gonna post my dragon bby but it looks like the site's down so I'll do it tomorrow (it's 3:00 AM and I have school tomorrow haha.) I joined the Lightning flight btw, can't wait to play!



Yeah there is a rollover period each night from 12-12:30 FR time, which is PST I think? Welcome to the site though! Feel free to add me if you'd like! Name is VultureCulture over there

- - - Post Merge - - -

If any noobies want a free dragon you can pick one from my page 4-5 all of the unnamed dragons are up for grabs! Just message me there if you're interested in one! http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4


----------



## Alienfish

yay 6 digits are the best to collect and genones 

nice coatl up there though, like the colors and genes!

- - - Post Merge - - -







ah yes finally grew up : D


----------



## Aronthaer

Here's my starting dragon I made, named her Stormbringr


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> Here's my starting dragon I made, named her Stormbringr



ahhhh noice colors, grats!


----------



## Aronthaer

Almost forgot, here's the second dragon I was randomly given. I really love the color scheme on this one as well haha


----------



## tearypastel

hello everyone! i'm @ blissi on fr. i never post here (i might start to), but i thought i would offer some dergs for free (up to 2) for the newbs. if you're not a newb and you want one, just give me a vm/send a cr.



Spoiler:  open to see (lots of pictures!!) 


































​


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> Almost forgot, here's the second dragon I was randomly given. I really love the color scheme on this one as well haha



ya you got really lucky with your progens imo! i think i had this tundra lady as one of my progens that had really cool colours as well :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Welcome to FR, everyone! Your dragons all look great! : D


----------



## Alienfish

gotta love the id man even if the offspring list is long af


----------



## Aronthaer

Moko said:


> gotta love the id man even if the offspring list is long af



So what's the deal with ID's? What's desirable in a dragon ID?


----------



## Alienfish

it's a 6digit which means it's old :]  this one was ending in -000 too which probably increased the value rather than just being like -914 or something idek.


----------



## momiji345

New babys ~ This batch did't really work out with colors I Had bad luck XD  ,Only 1 out 3 i like but Any ways here my new babys and how much should i sell them for ?
BBCode:






BBCode:





This litte guy i can;t wait till he grows up 
BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

Haha I love that rainbow imp cryface bab 

idek actually about prices but gls though


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> gotta love the id man even if the offspring list is long af



DAMN is that a nice dragon. o: it's not every day you see a 6 digit like that, wow.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> DAMN is that a nice dragon. o: it's not every day you see a 6 digit like that, wow.



thank you  cost me a bit but yeah i'm glad i nabbed it in the end ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah some people like to collect old dergs so that's a thing too with nice id's/old dragons.


----------



## momiji345

I really love the como of my new baby gen but i did't get any lucky on colors beaus there so many possible /Any who i will be working on breeding those two pairs again  .But am Waiting on there cool down .My goal is  below so am looking for Imperial  Circuit with toxin ? 

PrimaryCharcoal Giraffe
SecondaryBanana Toxin
TertiaryTeal Circuit


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> thank you  cost me a bit but yeah i'm glad i nabbed it in the end ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and yeah some people like to collect old dergs so that's a thing too with nice id's/old dragons.



Definitely a good buy on your part. : D 

For whoever it was that asked about old dragons just now (I'm on mobile sorry) here's a link to a previous explanation I have about them and why people like to collect

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...neral-Thread&p=6004738&viewfull=1#post6004738


----------



## Aronthaer

Just finished my Female Mirror skin for the Greenskeeper Gathering contest. probs won't win but ehh it was fun to make.

photo's poor quality because I haven't quite exported and optimized it yet, but I'll edit soon.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Definitely a good buy on your part. : D
> 
> For whoever it was that asked about old dragons just now (I'm on mobile sorry) here's a link to a previous explanation I have about them and why people like to collect
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...neral-Thread&p=6004738&viewfull=1#post6004738



yeah  

and yeah it has quite the appeals and costs to it


----------



## Stil

So Im looking into skins right now. are they generally frowned upon? Im just wondering if most advanced players ever buy these or if they rely solely on genetics. There are some really nice skins. My favorite breed by far is the Coatl and then the Spiral.


----------



## Xanarcah

Infinity said:


> So Im looking into skins right now. are they generally frowned upon? Im just wondering if most advanced players ever buy these or if they rely solely on genetics. There are some really nice skins. My favorite breed by far is the Coatl and then the Spiral.



Skins and accents are A+, but I don't recommend trying to buy a bunch in your first week, simply because they cost a lot.

Like 75% of my lair has skins or accents. xD; they cost so much, but everyone is so prettyyyyyy


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey newbies!! Welcome to FR! I hope you guys enjoy your stay!


----------



## ssvv227

Infinity said:


> So Im looking into skins right now. are they generally frowned upon? Im just wondering if most advanced players ever buy these or if they rely solely on genetics. There are some really nice skins. My favorite breed by far is the Coatl and then the Spiral.



accents and skincents that do not cover the entire dragon are preferred over full skins. people, myself included, like to see some parts of the dragon showing instead of being covered up entirely. what's the point of getting a pretty dragon if you can't see it at all? and sometimes full skins take away the individuality factor from a dragon too unless it's a custom full skin xD that said, full skins do sell but it has to be exceptionally good. if you're thinking of starting up an accent shop, i'd recommend that you stay away from full skins as a newbie artist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 171467
> 
> Just finished my Female Mirror skin for the Greenskeeper Gathering contest. probs won't win but ehh it was fun to make.
> 
> photo's poor quality because I haven't quite exported and optimized it yet, but I'll edit soon.



good luck on your entry ^^ i'd suggest though to make the highlights on her body a tad lighter as right now it's a bit hard too see


----------



## Dactal

*question*
i just joined and am getting a few good dragons, but now when i want to accept a trade it says -One or more dragons involved in this trade are now unavailable because they have a familiar- and i was wondering what i need to do to change that


----------



## Xanarcah

Dactal said:


> *question*
> i just joined and am getting a few good dragons, but now when i want to accept a trade it says -One or more dragons involved in this trade are now unavailable because they have a familiar- and i was wondering what i need to do to change that



It means that a dragon you are trying to receive or send has a familiar attached to it. If you are receiving the dragon, ask the sender to remove the familiar because you won't be able to accept the CR until they do.

If it's your dragon being sent out, then you'll need to go to your dragon's profile and click "Change" on the right side of the profile, under the picture of the familiar. From the next page, you can remove the familiar from the dragon.


----------



## Dactal

Xanarcah said:


> It means that a dragon you are trying to receive or send has a familiar attached to it. If you are receiving the dragon, ask the sender to remove the familiar because you won't be able to accept the CR until they do.
> 
> If it's your dragon being sent out, then you'll need to go to your dragon's profile and click "Change" on the right side of the profile, under the picture of the familiar. From the next page, you can remove the familiar from the dragon.



so i ask the person to remove the familiar thing?


----------



## Xanarcah

Dactal said:


> so i ask the person to remove the familiar thing?



Yep! They should know what do to. : D


As a side note, a lot of people attach familiars to all the dragons in their lair they want to keep because you can't accidentally trade away, sell in the AH, or exalt a dragon with a familiar attached.


----------



## Stil

Xanarcah said:


> Yep! They should know what do to. : D
> 
> 
> As a side note, a lot of people attach familiars to all the dragons in their lair they want to keep because you can't accidentally trade away, sell in the AH, or exalt a dragon with a familiar attached.


Good tip!


----------



## Dactal

*Question*
haha sorry for all the questions, but I was wondering what the best way is to make Gems? And is there any other way to make them other than buying them and selling dragons?


----------



## Stil

Can you put two accent skins on one dragon?


----------



## Yeosin

Dactal said:


> *Question*
> haha sorry for all the questions, but I was wondering what the best way is to make Gems? And is there any other way to make them other than buying them and selling dragons?



Gems can't be 'made'. They're bought for USD and then distributed throughout the economy. 
You can earn treasure and convert that into gems at the current forum market rate though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> Can you put two accent skins on one dragon?




Sadly not.. I think.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Infinity said:


> Can you put two accent skins on one dragon?



Only one accent/skin per dragon they can't be layered, but you can still add clothes and accessories which can really work well with certain skins and accents.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still have quite a few dragons up for grabs if any of the noobies would like one, anybody who is unnamed on pages 4-5 are good, just send me a message on FR wiht which dragon you so I can know who to send to! 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=4


----------



## Alienfish

Blah I totally need to clean my lair again little ****ers eating my meat haha... 

@kaydee cool you still kept that dergsona i gave you way back : D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Blah I totally need to clean my lair again little ****ers eating my meat haha...
> 
> @kaydee cool you still kept that dergsona i gave you way back : D



Of course I did! She's super cute and I <3 her


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Blah I totally need to clean my lair again little ****ers eating my meat haha...
> 
> @kaydee cool you still kept that dergsona i gave you way back : D



I think we have a push coming up if you want to hold them that long.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I think we have a push coming up if you want to hold them that long.



Ohh noice, been a bit off the forums past days so I have no idea tbh. Might hold then :3 Or just breed like mad lel


----------



## LilD

It's really really hard hoarding eggs, I need a lot of restraint till color wheel expanse.  I also thinking I want a g2 imp now with light eyes, goodbye monies.


----------



## Alienfish

Nyx81 said:


> It's really really hard hoarding eggs, I need a lot of restraint till color wheel expanse.  I also thinking I want a g2 imp now with light eyes, goodbye monies.



good luck :3 feel the money drain too but i'm so glad i nabbed that #629000 derg : D


----------



## Xanarcah

Nyx81 said:


> It's really really hard hoarding eggs, I need a lot of restraint till color wheel expanse.  I also thinking I want a g2 imp now with light eyes, goodbye monies.



I'm a little bit the opposite; I had hoarded 35 eggs and was calculating what prices they'd have to reach to hit certain investment numbers and stressing out about it, and then I looked in my vault and there were another 11 eggs, just hanging out, that I'd forgotten. .-.

Also yesss I definitely support your desire for a G2 imp. : D


----------



## Alienfish

46 eggs? holy crap man.

also ahah gotta love the game threads on FR especially those "guess the flight" ones XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah it's 22-28 may push stuff. maybe.


----------



## Cadbberry

I just got another light egg XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Cadbberry said:


> I just got another light egg XD



Great find! : D


----------



## LilD

Moko said:


> good luck :3 feel the money drain too but i'm so glad i nabbed that #629000 derg : D



I'd have to be blessed by glitter mom herself for a 6 digit or lower derg, I'm just now starting to see the draw of those oldies.  I nabbed this guy cheap a few weeks back. Really only because 2 years old and unbred. 7 digit, it a start . I know some amazing ah things can happen. Congrats on the amazing addition!


----------



## Camillion

Phew, have I ever posted on here? Anyways, training up a new team












But have only gotten one eliminate so far ;3; I just wanna train but no treasure


----------



## Alienfish

Nyx81 said:


> I'd have to be blessed by glitter mom herself for a 6 digit or lower derg, I'm just now starting to see the draw of those oldies.  I nabbed this guy cheap a few weeks back. Really only because 2 years old and unbred. 7 digit, it a start . I know some amazing ah things can happen. Congrats on the amazing addition!



Noice wildclaw.. i totally want an old wc at some point kinda regret selling the one i had before ahah ._.


----------



## cheezyfries

look at her new familiar  aaaaa the hole in my vault is worth it lol, i need to stock up on more eggs because i spent about five of them on it yikes


----------



## Alienfish

^dang congrats and i feel you im poor asf now lol.


----------



## roseflower

cheezyfries said:


> look at her new familiar  aaaaa the hole in my vault is worth it lol, i need to stock up on more eggs because i spent about five of them on it yikes



Congrats, yeah the sprites are awesome, I have the Wind and the Nature sprite, my two favourites, the perfect familiars for my windy Coatl  and my nature Fae c;


----------



## ssvv227

cheezyfries said:


> look at her new familiar  aaaaa the hole in my vault is worth it lol, i need to stock up on more eggs because i spent about five of them on it yikes



congrats to you D


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Congrats, yeah the sprites are awesome, I have the Wind and the Nature sprite, my two favourites, the perfect familiars for my windy Coatl  and my nature Fae c;



noice i also has the '14 nature sprite on one of my dergs


----------



## cheezyfries

Moko said:


> ^dang congrats and i feel you im poor asf now lol.



thank you haha  i never like to spend so it's weird having such a low amount of treasure

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> congrats to you D



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Congrats, yeah the sprites are awesome, I have the Wind and the Nature sprite, my two favourites, the perfect familiars for my windy Coatl  and my nature Fae c;



aa i love your wind dragon so much, the poison looks so good on her


----------



## Alienfish

AHaha, I'm like the opposite there I think, I spend way too much on dergs and stuff .. then I probably regret half of it anyways xD


----------



## roseflower

cheezyfries said:


> aa i love your wind dragon so much, the poison looks so good on her



Thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> AHaha, I'm like the opposite there I think, I spend way too much on dergs and stuff .. then I probably regret half of it anyways xD



I save up for stuff I want, then when I can buy it, I save up again for my next "goal", and repeat ^^


----------



## King Dorado

so i registered at FR yesterday, but my confirmation email never came though.  (yes, i use a hotmail/outlook addy, which has never ever been an issue at any other registration site of any kind).  so i gave a supprt notice last night.  the initial flightrisingsupport response email with a ticket number came to me just fine, but havent heard anything else.  anybody know how long it usually takes them to resolve registration issues??


----------



## Cadbberry

So contour babes are going for low right now but I am so irritated since i spent 250000 treasure to gene up a parent have good genes and now I am out 250000 treasure..... dang it


----------



## Stil

How do you find eggs? Not breed them but find them?


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> How do you find eggs? Not breed them but find them?



You scavenge and it is a rare chance of finding them


----------



## LethalLulu

Infinity said:


> How do you find eggs? Not breed them but find them?



You find them from scavenging c:
It's super rare, though.  I've had lvl 30 scavenging for a while and I've only found 2 or 3 eggs.


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> so i registered at FR yesterday, but my confirmation email never came though.  (yes, i use a hotmail/outlook addy, which has never ever been an issue at any other registration site of any kind).  so i gave a supprt notice last night.  the initial flightrisingsupport response email with a ticket number came to me just fine, but havent heard anything else.  anybody know how long it usually takes them to resolve registration issues??



This reg window was pretty long (sometimes they're only 24 hours), so there are probably a ton of people who've submitted tickets. I'd give them a few days to wade through them all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> So contour babes are going for low right now but I am so irritated since i spent 250000 treasure to gene up a parent have good genes and now I am out 250000 treasure..... dang it



Contour didn't really get a warm reception when it was released, especially since it was right after Petals, which was everyone's #1 priority for months and months. Maybe you'll have better luck breeding and selling them when new colors come out? It's still a new gene.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Infinity said:


> How do you find eggs? Not breed them but find them?



Scavenging, as the others have said, and also from fighting in certain venues in the Coliseum.


----------



## Stil

LethalLulu said:


> You find them from scavenging c:
> It's super rare, though.  I've had lvl 30 scavenging for a while and I've only found 2 or 3 eggs.



Thanks for the reply!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just put these two pups together. Hoping to get something cool 

Also I bought $20 buck worth of gems and I am wondering how to utilize them in an efficient manner before I spend them. Any tips?


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just put these two pups together. Hoping to get something cool
> 
> Also I bought $20 buck worth of gems and I am wondering how to utilize them in an efficient manner before I spend them. Any tips?



save them for something good, something you really want, or a new gene dragon, or the new genes in the shop


----------



## LethalLulu

Infinity said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just put these two pups together. Hoping to get something cool
> 
> Also I bought $20 buck worth of gems and I am wondering how to utilize them in an efficient manner before I spend them. Any tips?
> 
> 
> -snip-


Wow, those dragons are beautiful!


----------



## Stil

Cadbberry said:


> save them for something good, something you really want, or a new gene dragon, or the new genes in the shop



How do I know if they are the new genes? Sorry if this is a dumb question ._.


----------



## Xanarcah

Infinity said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just put these two pups together. Hoping to get something cool
> 
> Also I bought $20 buck worth of gems and I am wondering how to utilize them in an efficient manner before I spend them. Any tips?



Your pair is lovely, I bet the hatchlings will be lovely too. : D

What is your overall aim for the gems? Like, are there specific items you want to buy with them, or how to get treasure in exchange for them, or something else?


----------



## Cadbberry

Infinity said:


> How do I know if they are the new genes? Sorry if this is a dumb question ._.



You can ask us or look at the recent announcements


----------



## Stil

Xanarcah said:


> Your pair is lovely, I bet the hatchlings will be lovely too. : D
> 
> What is your overall aim for the gems? Like, are there specific items you want to buy with them, or how to get treasure in exchange for them, or something else?



Thanks! 

I really dont know what my overall goal is yet. I want to specialize in breeding Coatls and Spirals as they are my favorite breed so far :3 I am very excited to customize all of them! Some of the skins are very nice! Eventually I will probably just collect gems and treasure , but I haven't really thought that far ahead.


----------



## Xanarcah

Infinity said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I really dont know what my overall goal is yet. I want to specialize in breeding Coatls and Spirals as they are my favorite breed so far :3 I am very excited to customize all of them! Some of the skins are very nice! Eventually I will probably just collect gems and treasure , but I haven't really thought that far ahead.



I'd say keep them for now, or spend them on things that can only be obtained by using gems if they catch your eye. It's pretty tough to get gems right now (as opposed to a month or two ago) so hanging onto them might be a good option if you can spend treasure on stuff instead. Usermade accents are a good way to go, though! They often rise in price and are reasonably easy to resell. And they are super pretty~

Are you going to put together any pairs specifically to hatch babies when the new color wheel is released? : D


----------



## Stil

Xanarcah said:


> I'd say keep them for now, or spend them on things that can only be obtained by using gems if they catch your eye. It's pretty tough to get gems right now (as opposed to a month or two ago) so hanging onto them might be a good option if you can spend treasure on stuff instead. Usermade accents are a good way to go, though! They often rise in price and are reasonably easy to resell. And they are super pretty~
> 
> Are you going to put together any pairs specifically to hatch babies when the new color wheel is released? : D



No I really dont know much about breeding yet and the new color wheel thing. Is there a guide or is it short enough for you to explain?


----------



## Xanarcah

Infinity said:


> No I really dont know much about breeding yet and the new color wheel thing. Is there a guide or is it short enough for you to explain?



I have a short guide on colors and genes and breeding over here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266194-Flight-Rising-General-Thread/page2

And here is the official thread for new colors!
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1528779


Basically, after the new colors are released, people will be SUPER HYPE for dragons with the new colors, and there is lots of anticipation of profits from hatchlings with popular genes/breed and new colors.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1840503

Here is another link for an actual wheel with the new colors too.


----------



## Stil

Is anybody selling treasure for TBT?


----------



## LethalLulu

Infinity said:


> Is anybody selling treasure for TBT?



I always will be, but I am fresh out right now :c
There was a good like 2-3 months of no one buying fr treasure, now I have so many sales all at once xD


----------



## Kellybelly

Hello, 

Another newbie here. 
 Anyone willing to part with an extra eliminate, ambush and/or berserker for BTB?  
Got them all!


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> Is anybody selling treasure for TBT?






40k=100 btb/tbt I think is the going rate here at the moment.

and yep lemme just do dailies and stuff and i'll be letting you know :3


----------



## Stil

Moko said:


> I will probably be doing that, let me check once rollover maintenance is over =)



Sounds good  Let me know what rate you are ok with!


----------



## Alienfish

enjoy the treasure and jesus this site is laggy!

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&page=3

also having some dergs for sale, everyone after Serpente on this page c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Made a new Ice banner and a spare Light banner!


----------



## Aronthaer

My first egg is hatching tomorrow (made it from my two starting dragons, pictures above) and I'm so hyped omg


----------



## Sugar Plum

Xanarcah said:


> Made a new Ice banner and a spare Light banner!



Oohhh you're the one who made the banners! They look awesome! :0


----------



## Xanarcah

Aronthaer said:


> My first egg is hatching tomorrow (made it from my two starting dragons, pictures above) and I'm so hyped omg



Your progens are really nice and their range together is pretty neat. : D I hope their first hatchling is awesome. 

It's a pretty cool lore opportunity too, having the first nest be just a single egg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugar Plum said:


> Oohhh you're the one who made the banners! They look awesome! :0



Yesss that's me! : D I made a Light banner last month or so for a fellow TBTer, which got some attention, so I'm working on making more to auction off. I'm probably going to start the auction thread tonight, actually, if you were interested in a chance to own one~


----------



## Xanarcah

Auction thread for my banners is now up!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1851364


----------



## Aronthaer

Xanarcah said:


> Auction thread for my banners is now up!
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1851364



those look fantastic! ood luck ^_^


----------



## Stil

Just snagged this guy today


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Auction thread for my banners is now up!
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/art/1851364



ayy good luck and yes they are really beautiful

also dang no push until later this month oh well might hold unless i get too poor and low on food lol


----------



## Aronthaer

My egg hatched!

Not sure where the purple came from but I kinda like it


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> My egg hatched!
> 
> Not sure where the purple came from but I kinda like it



Sometime they just get random like that lmao I remember my first tundra hatchling being some pink and green colors when the parents were like obsidian and yellow/brown tones lol.

Noice one though


----------



## Kellybelly

Yaaay, I?ve finally reached level 25 for my first dragon team! Whoop, whoop! All thanks to Xan and some other generous people on FR. <3 
Sensei, thank you so much!  (I'd ping you...but... xD) 


Btw, is anyone else interested in selling treasure or gems for BTB? c: Please pm me.


----------



## Alienfish

^congrats

And once I make some treasure again I'll probably sell :3


----------



## Kellybelly

Moko said:


> ^congrats
> 
> And once I make some treasure again I'll probably sell :3



Thanks! c:

Awesome, please lmk whenever you'd like to sell some. :>


----------



## Alienfish

Kellybelly said:


> Thanks! c:
> 
> Awesome, please lmk whenever you'd like to sell some. :>



I will, hopefully I will have some luck  And yw!


----------



## Alienfish

Blah I should totally make a thread or something for my gen 2  guardians (the blue/green danish flower names) but im too lazy ahah.


----------



## momiji345

Infinity said:


> Just snagged this guy today



Oh so peanut butter and jelly am hoping to get one but the price's are to crazy .I got lucky and found this  baby in the auction house ,she so petty and she has Tertiary Rose Contour 

BBCode:


----------



## LethalLulu

momiji345 said:


> Oh so peanut butter and jelly am hoping to get one but the price's are to crazy .I got lucky and found this  baby in the auction house ,she so petty and she has Tertiary Rose Contour
> 
> BBCode:
> -snip-
> [/url]



Oooooh, she's so pretty!!


----------



## momiji345

LethalLulu said:


> Oooooh, she's so pretty!!



Thanks am petty happy  I Bought her for  only 20 gems ,Iv seen a few nice Contour but some Can be really pricey,all i need is the petal gen  lol am stocking the  Auction House ~


----------



## Cadbberry

momiji345 said:


> Thanks am petty happy  I Bought her for  only 20 gems ,Iv seen a few nice Contour but some Can be really pricey,all i need is the petal gen  lol am stocking the  Auction House ~


I am looking for stained and petal, both seem to be pricey, well stained is pricey for a pretty one, I hope petal does come down soon


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> I am looking for stained and petal, both seem to be pricey, well stained is pricey for a pretty one, I hope petal does come down soon



I just bought a stained dragon  ~Hoping to breed in the furniture with one of my Coatl dragon  I got her for 12 gem , The colors combo its't my fav (when she full grown ) but when i start breeding her with a coatl i think it will work out petty good ~Good luck on your search i hope we can get that petal gen 

 BBCode:


----------



## Stil

Three new babies hatched tonight! 
All males.


----------



## Alienfish

noice spiral babs, i love the blue one


----------



## FancyThat

momiji345 said:


> Oh so peanut butter and jelly am hoping to get one but the price's are to crazy .I got lucky and found this  baby in the auction house ,she so petty and she has Tertiary Rose Contour
> 
> BBCode:



Lovely dragon, so pretty ^^

Nice spirals as well Infinity :3.


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> Thanks am petty happy  I Bought her for  only 20 gems ,Iv seen a few nice Contour but some Can be really pricey,all i need is the petal gen  lol am stocking the  Auction House ~



stocking? '
'and ya noice coatl as well .3


----------



## Aronthaer

I have 76 haunted orbs and 91 scroll cases, what should I do with them? Is there any point in keeping them?


----------



## momiji345

Aronthaer said:


> I have 76 haunted orbs and 91 scroll cases, what should I do with them? Is there any point in keeping them?



More then welcome to to donate to me  hehe, You can sell it or Transmute to a thing ??


----------



## Stil

3 more babies were born :3


----------



## Alienfish

^ayy me like, the middle one is beautiful : D

hopefully i have more treas soon so i can sell i need tbt lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

yep, selling 300k treasure as of now if anyone interested


----------



## momiji345

Infinity said:


> 3 more babies were born :3



Great looking coatl,I love the colour's on the baby's


----------



## FancyThat

Infinity said:


> 3 more babies were born :3



Very cute, I love the colours ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

sold the treas :3

also dang i should breed for next week but meh too lazy


----------



## ssvv227

anyone interested in these dragons?? the babies will be exalted when they grow up


----------



## momiji345

ssvv227 said:


> anyone interested in these dragons?? the babies will be exalted when they grow up



I would love to give one of your male Imperial  a new home in my lair


----------



## Aronthaer

Anyone want it? Got it from Swipp and couldn't sell it RIP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also got the purple headdress but I'm probs gonna keep it because it looks FANTASTIC on my bby Stormbringr


----------



## ssvv227

momiji345 said:


> I would love to give one of your male Imperial  a new home in my lair



sure  let me know which one you'd like and i'll send over a cr!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Finally got the hang of Shock Switch so now I can use that to make a bit of extra money, I keep forgetting that games pay out so I rarely play them... X.X


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Finally got the hang of Shock Switch so now I can use that to make a bit of extra money, I keep forgetting that games pay out so I rarely play them... X.X



same or they are just slow giving points/treas and ew that game i hate it lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> same or they are just slow giving points/treas and ew that game i hate it lmao



I just hate that it's only one way for the switch, i like games where you can move them wherever like the artifracture or whatever, so you just gotta think differently, I still can't play higher than easy but maybe I'll get better at it


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just hate that it's only one way for the switch, i like games where you can move them wherever like the artifracture or whatever, so you just gotta think differently, I still can't play higher than easy but maybe I'll get better at it



yeah i hate that too and that achievement is just fricked


----------



## Aronthaer

I actually love Shock Switch haha.


----------



## Aronthaer

What's the fastest way to level in the coliseum?


----------



## LilD

I'm clearing out my lair,  have some cheap gen 1s up for sale,  10k in ah if interested

Lair links http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=204411  pg 3 and 4


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Aronthaer said:


> What's the fastest way to level in the coliseum?



Depending on your Flight, you might want to see if there is a dragon borrowing service for leveling dragons. Usually they either send you one or two level 25 dragons that you can use in the Mire to level your own dragons up. I got to rent mine for free, but they might have renting fees, and it's only to rent so usually you can rent them for a week at a time. But definitely look into that, that's how I got my three dragons up to 25, I think I got them to 17 and then did the rest on my own, because once you hit 17 and have eliminate and all your stones and stuff it's pretty easy.


----------



## Peisinoe

Aronthaer said:


> What's the fastest way to level in the coliseum?



I don't like the lower levels so I do this.

Get a leveling team from someone else. Put in my own team members and level them individually to 13/14. Then go into those levels together as a team. 

However it might be good for you to level all 3 straight out as a team. You have the chance of getting eliminate in the lower levels and that battle stone is very expensive atm.


----------



## momiji345

ssvv227 said:


> sure  let me know which one you'd like and i'll send over a cr!



My user name is momiji345 (Below is the male i would like ) 

BBCode:


----------



## LilD

In some need of treasures. I'm thinking of auctioning off this derg but the market for gen 1 has been just poor.  What would be a realistic get for this gal be or would I be better served waiting till after wheel exp.?  Thanks for any input


----------



## Aronthaer

Anyone have any high level dragons I can borrow to level mine? Unfortunately my flight isn't being very helpful :/


----------



## Stil

Aronthaer said:


> Anyone have any high level dragons I can borrow to level mine? Unfortunately my flight isn't being very helpful :/



What flight are you with?


----------



## Aronthaer

Infinity said:


> What flight are you with?



Lightning.

I think I have a deal with someone but I'm just waiting for confirmation atm.


----------



## Stil

Heads up, I have 1000 Gems for sale 

2 TBT = 1 Gem


----------



## Shinrai

Ack, I missed the registration. Does this game have monthly registrations? Or does it open randomly? Really need an alternative game to kill time.


----------



## Cadbberry

Shinrai said:


> Ack, I missed the registration. Does this game have monthly registrations? Or does it open randomly? Really need an alternative game to kill time.



usually a monthly registration time


----------



## Stil

Shinrai said:


> Ack, I missed the registration. Does this game have monthly registrations? Or does it open randomly? Really need an alternative game to kill time.



Generally, it seems to open every month and a half give or take.


----------



## Shinrai

I see. Alright! I'm gonna wait till next month then, hopefully I can snag an account by that time.  Thanks!


----------



## Aronthaer

The guy on the renting thread refused to rent to me because I was a newb :/ Guess I'm leveling the old-fashioned way then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Just got five Scrolls of Pell accents from Swipp (for Pearlcatcher males). If you'd like one, PM me. I'm accepting payment in TBT, Treasure or Gems.


----------



## Aronthaer

Someone help? I have a lvl. 25 dragon borrowed with a glass cannon build, but how do I use them to grind levels?

I tried the guide but it's really long and confusing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm, finally got the setup to work.


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> The guy on the renting thread refused to rent to me because I was a newb :/ Guess I'm leveling the old-fashioned way then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 172456
> Just got five Scrolls of Pell accents from Swipp (for Pearlcatcher males). If you'd like one, PM me. I'm accepting payment in TBT, Treasure or Gems.


goddamnit brbr being poor that skin is awesome -w-


----------



## Aronthaer

Moko said:


> goddamnit brbr being poor that skin is awesome -w-



I'm asking 20,000 treasure/40 gems/ 100 TBT for it, but if none of those work out I might be able to work out something with you. I have four left for sale.


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> I'm asking 20,000 treasure/40 gems/ 100 TBT for it, but if none of those work out I might be able to work out something with you. I have four left for sale.



ah that cheap o: ha well why didn't u say that


----------



## Aronthaer

Moko said:


> ah that cheap o: ha well why didn't u say that



They cost me about 50k treasure to make (bought some of the mats on the AH) so I'm not gonna scalp people for them.


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> They cost me about 50k treasure to make (bought some of the mats on the AH) so I'm not gonna scalp people for them.



yeah kay im buying sht meow lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll buy one for 20k or whatever then, i'm madrugada over there


----------



## Aronthaer

Moko said:


> yeah kay im buying sht meow lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'll buy one for 20k or whatever then, i'm madrugada over there



Sent the crossroads!


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> Sent the crossroads!



obrigada: > checking on it now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks :3


----------



## Aronthaer

Three Scroll of Pells pearlcatcher male accents still available! I'm asking 20,000 treasure/40 gems/100 TBT.


----------



## Peisinoe

Aronthaer said:


> Someone help? I have a lvl. 25 dragon borrowed with a glass cannon build, but how do I use them to grind levels?
> 
> I tried the guide but it's really long and confusing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nvm, finally got the setup to work.



Only 1 dragon? Is it a mire flyer? It would be difficult to level a team with 1 dragon. Better with 2 because you only gain experience based on the level of the highest dragon.


----------



## Aronthaer

Peisinoe said:


> Only 1 dragon? Is it a mire flyer? It would be difficult to level a team with 1 dragon. Better with 2 because you only gain experience based on the level of the highest dragon.



I finally got a second one to use and the Mire setup is working better now.


----------



## JellyLu

Wheee got a G2 imp ^-^


----------



## Aronthaer

Anyone want to trade familiars? I'll take (almost) any familiar in exchange for the repeats I have below. I'll just have to make sure I don't already have it.



In case you can't tell, they're a Leafy Moth, Amaranth Moth and two Mist Watch Shellions.

Omg Mis****ch Shellions (first two words combined like they should be) is censored because of its content lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

Dropping back in with a quick reminder that *ALL THE GEM MP SKINS RETIRE TONIGHT*. 

Better grab them quick if you want any~


----------



## LethalLulu

Aronthaer said:


> Anyone want to trade familiars? I'll take (almost) any familiar in exchange for the repeats I have below. I'll just have to make sure I don't already have it.
> 
> View attachment 172568View attachment 172568View attachment 172569View attachment 172570
> 
> In case you can't tell, they're a Leafy Moth, Amaranth Moth and two Mist Watch Shellions.
> 
> Omg Mis****ch Shellions (first two words combined like they should be) is censored because of its content lmao


Omg that's really funny


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I need to start grinding when it's not a holiday, I've gotten so lazy on this game I swear, I just come on for my daily chores and then give up X.X


----------



## Alienfish

Lol that they censor tw*t lmaooo.

Yeah I need to be more active as well I'm so lazy sometimes indeed like bruh just doing my dailies..

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> Wheee got a G2 imp ^-^



ooh noice colors, grats!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

These clothes are pretty cute for the update! Gotta love more witchy stuff always! But why do the tunics and stuff always look silly? Like idk, but it covers too much of the dragon for me or something, the overcoat is a bit better but still covers a lot


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> These clothes are pretty cute for the update! Gotta love more witchy stuff always! But why do the tunics and stuff always look silly? Like idk, but it covers too much of the dragon for me or something, the overcoat is a bit better but still covers a lot



don't remind me, i hate how most hats are layered on fae, like one of these hats never cover the ears so they get those on the outside lmao...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The eyes from April Fools have gone down in price so naturally I had to buy at least one of each so here are my derp eyed dragons.



Spoiler: Stop starin' at me with them BIG OL' EYES!



































HUR DUR IM A MANGO


----------



## Alienfish

THAT MANGO.

yeah i think i have a few of those they are cute asf but i only have em on one derg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> THAT MANGO.
> 
> yeah i think i have a few of those they are cute asf but i only have em on one derg



honestly they always look best on male snapers because you can actually see both eyes instead of just one.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> honestly they always look best on male snapers because you can actually see both eyes instead of just one.



yeah i agree they look kinda cute on guardian too, lemme fetch mine:


hurr hurr imma durr


----------



## LethalLulu

I need to start having a massive clean out in my lair for the upcoming color wheel...
I have 18 eggs and I want to breed dragons that might give me new colors.


----------



## momiji345

Buying 20 Gems =45 BTB 

ONLINE


----------



## Aronthaer

Anyone have some exalt fodder they could trade me? I bought these dragons for exalting but they're so darn cute I'd rather trade them for something uglier. (They're all from the same hatch) Feel free to trade any dragon for Yuna, Stratus or Maia!


----------



## momiji345

Aronthaer said:


> Anyone have some exalt fodder they could trade me? I bought these dragons for exalting but they're so darn cute I'd rather trade them for something uglier. (They're all from the same hatch) Feel free to trade any dragon for Yuna, Stratus or Maia!



omg the blue one is so cute XD


----------



## JellyLu

My Star Wars nest hatched ^-^ All are for sale and are being held in my plague friend's lair! I'm happy with the turnout ;u; Bless


----------



## LethalLulu

JellyLu said:


> My Star Wars nest hatched ^-^ All are for sale and are being held in my plague friend's lair! I'm happy with the turnout ;u; Bless



Wow, those look fantastic!


----------



## JellyLu

LethalLulu said:


> Wow, those look fantastic!



Thank you :3


----------



## momiji345

Thank you so much LethalLulu  ~The 16 gems help me buy this lovely coatl ~ 

BBCode:


----------



## LethalLulu

momiji345 said:


> Thank you so much LethalLulu  ~The 16 gems help me buy this lovely coatl ~
> 
> BBCode:



Oooh I like that guy c:


----------



## Aronthaer

What's your flight and favorite breed of dragon? Just thought I'd ask and get to know y'all a bit better 

Mine's Lightning, and my favorite breed is by far the Mirror. They're so much more intimidating than the other breeds.


----------



## LethalLulu

Aronthaer said:


> What's your flight and favorite breed of dragon? Just thought I'd ask and get to know y'all a bit better
> 
> Mine's Lightning, and my favorite breed is by far the Mirror. They're so much more intimidating than the other breeds.



I am Shadow, and Coatls are my favorite breed c:


----------



## momiji345

Aronthaer said:


> What's your flight and favorite breed of dragon? Just thought I'd ask and get to know y'all a bit better
> 
> Mine's Lightning, and my favorite breed is by far the Mirror. They're so much more intimidating than the other breeds.



 In wind flight & My favorite  dragon  Imperial /Coatls and Wild claws


----------



## JellyLu

Aronthaer said:


> What's your flight and favorite breed of dragon? Just thought I'd ask and get to know y'all a bit better
> 
> Mine's Lightning, and my favorite breed is by far the Mirror. They're so much more intimidating than the other breeds.



I'm shadow, and I have an (un)healthy addiction to imperials @o@


----------



## momiji345

Arg i just update my lair just so i can buy this male 

BBCode:


----------



## Cadbberry

momiji345 said:


> Arg i just update my lair just so i can buy this male
> 
> BBCode:



I love his colors, he is so pretty


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> I love his colors, he is so pretty



Thanks,Am thinking of naming him a Amazon or maybe a tropical name?  Any one has good names that would fit him ?


----------



## Alienfish

Noice dergs everyone !

and yay new apparel, hope they look good ;;


----------



## Aronthaer

Aronthaer said:


> Anyone have some exalt fodder they could trade me? I bought these dragons for exalting but they're so darn cute I'd rather trade them for something uglier. (They're all from the same hatch) Feel free to trade any dragon for Yuna, Stratus or Maia!



Running out of space in my lair, these three dragons are free to whoever wants them!


----------



## tumut

can't wait to get her the full set of cranberry mage apparel


----------



## FancyThat

Dixx said:


> can't wait to get her the full set of cranberry mage apparel



She looks awesome ^^ congrats


----------



## JellyLu

Would anyone be willing to trade an egg I don't have for a water egg? I still need everything except shadow, arcane, earth, plague, and ofc water~


----------



## Alienfish

Dixx said:


> can't wait to get her the full set of cranberry mage apparel


yess really noice, gl getting everything


----------



## LethalLulu

I've been catching so many mispricings lately.  It's making me super reminiscent of Gaia vending days and that's so awesome.  I managed to pick up a glimmer gene for 25 gems, and an ambush for 100 treasure or something.  Also someone was dumping in apparel for 1g each.


----------



## Aronthaer

Selling Glowing Gold, Orange and Purple Clawtips, sling me some offers! Looking for 20k treasure/30 gems/ 50 TBT each, I might negotiate a bit though.

Pictures aren't cooperating atm


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I've been catching so many mispricings lately.  It's making me super reminiscent of Gaia vending days and that's so awesome.  I managed to pick up a glimmer gene for 25 gems, and an ambush for 100 treasure or something.  Also someone was dumping in apparel for 1g each.



damn i wish i was more into fr atm so i could do that xD


----------



## Aronthaer

Does anyone else find boiling your pets and reducing them to muck morally questionable? lmao


----------



## Alienfish

not really XD i usually do that if i get double familiars in time for the festas


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> damn i wish i was more into fr atm so i could do that xD



Yah, I'm sad it took me so long to finally start grabbing some.



Aronthaer said:


> Does anyone else find boiling your pets and reducing them to muck morally questionable? lmao



Exalting seems worse to me lol


----------



## Peisinoe

What new colors is everyone excited for?

Me. I'm praying I can get a Radioactive/Radioactive/Cyan male gen one. Yaaas. I also have an amazing accent to go with him too if I'm able to snag one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^ are* lmao


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> What new colors is everyone excited for?
> 
> Me. I'm praying I can get a Radioactive/Radioactive/Cyan male gen one. Yaaas. I also have an amazing accent to go with him too if I'm able to snag one.
> 
> ^^ are* lmao


I honestly don't know until they come out and I can see different genes.  I might recolor my progen I kept and see if I can get a sick combination.

I definitely like the blues, though.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I honestly don't know until they come out and I can see different genes.  I might recolor my progen I kept and see if I can get a sick combination.
> 
> I definitely like the blues, though.



yeah same haven't been too active there nowadays and tbh yeah it'd be cool to get something noice but not overly into that now..


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> yeah same haven't been too active there nowadays and tbh yeah it'd be cool to get something noice but not overly into that now..



I enjoy it sooo much.  It's so satisfying buying mispricings.  I have never had anyone pm me about it yet, but I bet I'd be generous to them if they did.  

Wait...it doesn't tell you who bought your item after it sells.

Oh.....ohh nooo...


----------



## Alienfish

Haha x) Well there are a thread for lost and found mispriced stuff somewhere but yeah I guess you can generally keep crap


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Haha x) Well there are a thread for lost and found mispriced stuff somewhere but yeah I guess you can generally keep crap


Yah, especially since I'm not going out of my way to pm them.  I was usually pretty nasty on Gaia.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, especially since I'm not going out of my way to pm them.  I was usually pretty nasty on Gaia.



Haha yeah why bother when you can earn the dough ;D

Haha, yeah that site. I wasn't too active with selling and buying but yeah that site is a mess.


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> Haha yeah why bother when you can earn the dough ;D
> 
> Haha, yeah that site. I wasn't too active with selling and buying but yeah that site is a mess.



True, true.  So where is this forum for mispricings lost & found?  I can't find it.

YUP LOL
I exclusively use it for art.


----------



## Alienfish

In some of the forums haha Dx It might be a bit down but I can try dig if you can't find it.

Ahah, I was mostly ****posting and hanging around music threads


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> In some of the forums haha Dx It might be a bit down but I can try dig if you can't find it.
> 
> Ahah, I was mostly ****posting and hanging around music threads


I'll keep looking, but if you want to help, I won't turn it down c:
I mostly just tried to make bank.  Which I did do B)


----------



## Alienfish

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1037465

here i think

hahah yeah for sure : D


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1037465
> 
> here i think
> 
> hahah yeah for sure : D



Ah thanks so much!  I couldn't find it xD


----------



## Alienfish

de nada.. and yeah it might be a bit down since it's not really bumped 24*7 lol


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> de nada.. and yeah it might be a bit down since it's not really bumped 24*7 lol



Yaaah.  I'll keep an eye on this thread regularly when I buy mispriced items.  Maybe if I'm lucky, someone will offer art in return @w@


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Yaaah.  I'll keep an eye on this thread regularly when I buy mispriced items.  Maybe if I'm lucky, someone will offer art in return @w@



have fun and good luck


----------



## Peisinoe

Anyone wanna buy this gen one?






Will take 200kt~


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> Anyone wanna buy this gen one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take 200kt~



I totally would if I were into gen 1's.  I like low digits for collecting better, personally.  (I wonder if I could snag a 5 digit...)


----------



## Peisinoe

LethalLulu said:


> I totally would if I were into gen 1's.  I like low digits for collecting better, personally.  (I wonder if I could snag a 5 digit...)



Yes I am also a fan of oldies.

You probably could they are hella affordable now. Someone is selling one for quick sale at 3.5kg. You could get it for cheaper tbh. like 2kg maybe


The best thing is Oldie + Gen ones lol. My 4 digit for sure is my pride and joy. However I think these 4 come in close second. They are Gen 1 6 digits. Most of their gene plans are in their bios and some of their scatters weren't mine lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> Yes I am also a fan of oldies.
> 
> You probably could they are hella affordable now. Someone is selling one for quick sale at 3.5kg. You could get it for cheaper tbh. like 2kg maybe
> 
> 
> The best thing is Oldie + Gen ones lol. My 4 digit for sure is my pride and joy. However I think these 4 come in close second. They are Gen 1 6 digits. Most of their gene plans are in their bios and some of their scatters weren't mine lol.
> -snip-
> [/url]


I'll probably hold off on one for a bit.  I do eventually want to get a 5 digit and have them be a mate of my 6 digit.  So it'll be a big gene and color project.
Ooooh and midnight/midnight/white.  That's awesome as hell.  I can't imagine the value of that one.
The others are so beautiful too, wow.  I'd looove a 6 digit gen 1, too.  That might be on my list of dragons to buy.


----------



## Peisinoe

LethalLulu said:


> I'll probably hold off on one for a bit.  I do eventually want to get a 5 digit and have them be a mate of my 6 digit.  So it'll be a big gene and color project.
> Ooooh and midnight/midnight/white.  That's awesome as hell.  I can't imagine the value of that one.
> The others are so beautiful too, wow.  I'd looove a 6 digit gen 1, too.  That might be on my list of dragons to buy.




From a buyers stand point I say if you can find one for cheaper than 3kg and it has decent/no offspring. I would snag it ASAP. Numbers do continue to go up. 3kg and lower than that is a GREAT price for a 5 digit. People are scrambling to get pure because they want to buy eggs for color wheel. So anything is cheap now. If you browse forums people are hella liquidating at a fast pace because everyone is desperate for pure; especially gems.

I predict after color wheel the oldies price will go up slowly but surely. They tanked because of the color wheel and gen 1 craze. But hey numbers go up, not down. So they'll have their value.


Also yaaaas. Best thing RNG has blessed me with lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> From a buyers stand point I say if you can find one for cheaper than 3kg and it has decent/no offspring. I would snag it ASAP. Numbers do continue to go up. 3kg and lower than that is a GREAT price for a 5 digit. People are scrambling to get pure because they want to buy eggs for color wheel. So anything is cheap now. If you browse forums people are hella liquidating at a fast pace because everyone is desperate for pure; especially gems.
> 
> I predict after color wheel the oldies price will go up slowly but surely. They tanked because of the color wheel and gen 1 craze. But hey numbers go up, not down. So they'll have their value.
> 
> 
> Also yaaaas. Best thing RNG has blessed me with lol.



Hmm, maybe I'll be stalking the dragon selling forums then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg there's a 4 digit auction.
Too bad the bidding is at 30,000 gems.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I were to offer everything I own of value, I'd only hit around 15k gems.  Feelsbadman
Edit - ok I included my brewing materials, and that netted me another 2k gems.  Still so far away :')

Edit 2 - ADSDFGHJKL there's another 4 digit.  sobs


----------



## Peisinoe

LethalLulu said:


> Hmm, maybe I'll be stalking the dragon selling forums then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg there's a 4 digit auction.
> Too bad the bidding is at 30,000 gems.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If I were to offer everything I own of value, I'd only hit around 15k gems.  Feelsbadman
> Edit - ok I included my brewing materials, and that netted me another 2k gems.  Still so far away :')
> 
> Edit 2 - ADSDFGHJKL there's another 4 digit.  sobs



DOWN THE RABBIT HOLE YOU GO


I bought my 4 digit for 55kg, and I think Xan bought hers for 47kg.

5 digits are more doable~~


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> DOWN THE RABBIT HOLE YOU GO
> 
> 
> I bought my 4 digit for 55kg, and I think Xan bought hers for 47kg.
> 
> 5 digits are more doable~~



Omg wow that's a lot more than these two are going for right now.


----------



## Alienfish

Noice dergs but yeah 30k gems how do people make that lol ._.


----------



## JellyLu

More babies hatched ^-^ They didn't get their mom's glimmer but I think they're still cute~ They're also for sale! There were 3, but one was claimed. Now only stonewash and royal spined babied remain. They look like this lady:


----------



## FancyThat

JellyLu said:


> More babies hatched ^-^ They didn't get their mom's glimmer but I think they're still cute~ They're also for sale! There were 3, but one was claimed. Now only stonewash and royal spined babied remain. They look like this lady:



Very nice, I'm not a fan of the poison/toxic genes usually but it works well with obsidian .


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> Noice dergs but yeah 30k treas how do people make that lol ._.



30k gems, not treasure. : D 

We do it by investing in items and going hard at festivals and other events. Also, Skype helps an enormous amount.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> Hmm, maybe I'll be stalking the dragon selling forums then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg there's a 4 digit auction.
> Too bad the bidding is at 30,000 gems.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If I were to offer everything I own of value, I'd only hit around 15k gems.  Feelsbadman
> Edit - ok I included my brewing materials, and that netted me another 2k gems.  Still so far away :')
> 
> Edit 2 - ADSDFGHJKL there's another 4 digit.  sobs



Welcome to the hell that is old dragon collecting. XD 

I'd say start with 5 digits, those are definitely within your reach. There have been a lot of cheap sales for them lately.


----------



## Alienfish

i meant gems sorry lol forgot to edit.

... i can tell then xD you do that sht kinda hardcore


----------



## FancyThat

Ive thought about trying to get a four digit, I have a few six digits but none lower, but tbh I prefer to buy gen ones and use them in gene projects at the moment, plus buy them apparel and accents and generally spoil them .

I got a gen one tundra a while back and he's been slowly worked on while I added genes into other projects. Started out as a triple basic and here he is now






One gene to go which will be added soon and he's done, complete with his accent .

Maybe when I run out of my current lair projects I'll look into a five digit as a starting point .


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to the hell that is old dragon collecting. XD
> 
> I'd say start with 5 digits, those are definitely within your reach. There have been a lot of cheap sales for them lately.



I think I might just stick with my two 6 digits (someone gifted me one <3) and maybe save up for a 4 digit.
It shouldn't take too long for me to save up.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Omg wow that's a lot more than these two are going for right now.



We both got unbred ones. : D 

30kg is normal for bred ones, but we're aiming for the top.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Ive thought about trying to get a four digit, I have a few six digits but none lower, but tbh I prefer to buy gen ones and use them in gene projects at the moment, plus buy them apparel and accents and generally spoil them .
> 
> I got a gen one tundra a while back and he's been slowly worked on while I added genes into other projects. Started out as a triple basic and here he is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One gene to go which will be added soon and he's done, complete with his accent .
> 
> Maybe when I run out of my current lair projects I'll look into a five digit as a starting point .



Consider this though: an old gen 1. Unbred 6 digit gen 1, perhaps. Stepping into the best of both worlds. 

Your snowbelly wc is looking great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> I think I might just stick with my two 6 digits (someone gifted me one <3) and maybe save up for a 4 digit.
> It shouldn't take too long for me to save up.



Sounds like a good plan! You make money really quickly from what I remember, so you'll definitely be able to get there!

Good luck!


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> Consider this though: an old gen 1. Unbred 6 digit gen 1, perhaps. Stepping into the best of both worlds.
> 
> Your snowbelly wc is looking great!



I'd totally be open to that if I could find one , I have a few unbred gen 2 six digit dragons but no gen 1. I love changing them, making them my own.


----------



## Xanarcah

FancyThat said:


> I'd totally be open to that if I could find one , I have a few unbred gen 2 six digit dragons but no gen 1. I love changing them, making them my own.



Yeah, customising dragons is one of the best things about FR. Maybe try signing up for the 6 digit pinglist to see if any g1 auctions come up? 

I'm trying not to get any more g1s until after the color wheel release. .-.


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> We both got unbred ones. : D
> 
> 30kg is normal for bred ones, but we're aiming for the top.
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! You make money really quickly from what I remember, so you'll definitely be able to get there!
> 
> Good luck!




Ooooh, ok, that makes sense.  I don't care about unbred or bred, personally.  I only care when it comes to gen 1's, but I don't collect those, only sell them.
Thanks!  Whenever I decide to stop selling for tbt is when I'll make enough xD


----------



## Peisinoe

Only Gen one I would be remotely interested in getting pre color wheel is a royal/royal/aqua-jade male gen one.

I cry. He would look so goood as a petal.butt.glimmer coatl. seafoam tert i cry


----------



## Stil

Just dropping by to let everyone know I have 600 gems for sale :]
2 tbt = 1 gem


----------



## tearypastel

yo, just dropping in to say: i'm selling lots of dergs!! check in the spoilers to see them ^^



Spoiler:  xxx/xyy/xxy cotals








x/y/y - banana / ivory / ivory






x/x/y - banana / ivory / ivory






x/x/x - gold






x/x/x - gold





Spoiler:  misc dragons








beige / chocolate / maize






stone / chocolate / white






grey / ice / obsidian 






platinum / silver / lavender



they're around 20-50k each (what you think is appropriate) so if you want one, send me a cr (my user is @blissi) or vm me? idk i  like posting here first bc it's easier but i'll be actually making a thread on fr soon so if you want to wait for that, that's fine ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

New babies, I like these 


Spoiler: Babes


----------



## Aronthaer

I just scavenged an Unhatched Lightning Egg. if you want it, PM me with an offer of TBT/treasure/gems!


----------



## roseflower

Yay I finally got me a Windbound Plumage, I?m happy, those feathers looking really pretty


----------



## Xanarcah

roseflower said:


> Yay I finally got me a Windbound Plumage, I?m happy, those feathers looking really pretty



Nice, that's a really impressive achievement!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> Nice, that's a really impressive achievement!



Thank you, and I traded with a super friendly person, who accepted mixed payment and also items 
My little collection of all the Wind festival items is now complete, the Wind Sprite and finally the Windbound Plumage took me the longest but it was fun ^^


----------



## Stil

12,200 Gems for sale atm. Accepting collectible trades also.
2 TBT = 1 Gem


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Yay I finally got me a Windbound Plumage, I?m happy, those feathers looking really pretty


noice noice : D i like!


----------



## LethalLulu

Infinity said:


> 12,200 Gems for sale atm. Accepting collectible trades also.
> 2 TBT = 1 Gem



Would you be accepting other collectibles besides hammers?


----------



## roseflower

I?m looking forward to the Greenskeeper Gathering, I`m hoping for pretty accents and a great Nature-themed apparel ^.^


----------



## LethalLulu

roseflower said:


> I?m looking forward to the Greenskeeper Gathering, I`m hoping for pretty accents and a great Nature-themed apparel ^.^



I'm hyped, too!  Mostly because I hoarded hundreds of goo, sludge, and ooze lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> I'm hyped, too!  Mostly because I hoarded hundreds of goo, sludge, and ooze lol.



_Nice_. Best way to approach a festival. : D


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> _Nice_. Best way to approach a festival. : D



Yasssss.  Imma be making bank, babyyyy B)


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Yasssss.  Imma be making bank, babyyyy B)



Make that moneh, _yeah_!


----------



## f11

Hey I don't use this site anymore anyone want my dragons.

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=87453&page=1

Edit: Selling them sorry. Pm or vm to negotiate prices because I don't really know them.


----------



## LethalLulu

Crys said:


> Hey I don't use this site anymore anyone want my dragons.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=87453&page=1



Ahhh Adolin is so beautiful!  I'll take him c:
(Also if you have any unwanted familiars, I'll take some I don't have.  I'm trying to complete my collection)


----------



## momiji345

Crys said:


> Hey I don't use this site anymore anyone want my dragons.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=87453&page=1



I would love to give Ryoko & Tinh & Unnamed #11944148 just let me make space


----------



## momiji345

Double post sorry my laptop screw up stupid window  10 xd


----------



## Mash

I've never played this game... Is it basically Chicken Smoothie for dragons?


----------



## piske

Happy Greenskeeper everyone!  It's my first~ I LOVE the 2 snapper skins, I'm dying over the Leafydo XD


----------



## Alienfish

yay greenskeeper my fav holiday for sure <3


----------



## Kellybelly

Happy Greenskeeper, indeed! Found an Overcharged Silverbeast familiar and my very first Egg (ice).


----------



## Alienfish

grats^ 

and yay snagged a few skin off mp, still need to get sht for brewing and stuff -w-


----------



## momiji345

Its like Chicken Smoothie  

You can Dress dragon ups  like smooth pets 
They won't really die but they do have energy bar (heath bar )
FR have gems like smooth pets like smooth pets you can buy with real money 
You can trade /buy/sell  ect (there's allso form' you can interact and post )
You can make friends 
There are events /festive

Here some different that smooth pet dos't have 
You have the feed them every day  
You can breed dragons 
You can play games to earn treasure
You can collage things each day 
there's Different  flight you can choose to be in

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mash said:


> I've never played this game... Is it basically Chicken Smoothie for dragons?


----------



## Alienfish

i love that flower child tundra one ahah i bought too many already x)) oh well.


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> i love that flower child tundra one ahah i bought too many already x)) oh well.



I love the skin but i don;t even have  tundra LOL ,Hoping to buy when it in stock


----------



## Aronthaer

are unhatched eggs really rare when scavenging? I've gotten them two days in a row now.


----------



## JellyLu

I already got the skins I wanted and some of the apparel ^-^ I like this holiday, though I wish there were boy imp skins </3


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> are unhatched eggs really rare when scavenging? I've gotten them two days in a row now.



I'd say yes, that luck-based rng. Also since people are hoarding for the new colorwheel release they are worth quite a lot if you wanna resell.


----------



## LethalLulu

I think I already made like 350k treasure and 300+ gems from selling goo and such lol.
Selling this all for tbt is gonna take a while xD
(Of course I have a bit saved for working towards a 4 digit)


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I think I already made like 350k treasure and 300+ gems from selling goo and such lol.
> Selling this all for tbt is gonna take a while xD
> (Of course I have a bit saved for working towards a 4 digit)



nice : D have fun doing all that ^_^


----------



## Aronthaer

Moko said:


> I'd say yes, that luck-based rng. Also since people are hoarding for the new colorwheel release they are worth quite a lot if you wanna resell.



Yeah, I sold mine on the lower end of what they're going for on the AH (230k treasure each). They were bought within ten minutes of posting haha


----------



## Xanarcah

The new festival apparel is so niiiice. : D

It's also helping me sell Flatleaves for like 2k each, so there's that. o: good thing I had a few stacks in reserve.


----------



## JellyLu

One of my favorite hatcheries was doing a giveaway, so I snagged this beauty for free ^-^


----------



## LethalLulu

JellyLu said:


> One of my favorite hatcheries was doing a giveaway, so I snagged this beauty for free ^-^


Oh wooow, matching eyes, too??  She's beautiful!


----------



## JellyLu

LethalLulu said:


> Oh wooow, matching eyes, too??  She's beautiful!



Thank you ^-^


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> One of my favorite hatcheries was doing a giveaway, so I snagged this beauty for free ^-^



Gorgeous! What a lovely dragon!


----------



## Aronthaer

When you buy dragons just to exalt later and you're not even trying to be discreet about it


----------



## momiji345

Looking to sell these dragons can any one help me pricing them ? How much would you sell them for ? 



Spoiler: Dragons



BBCode:



 BBCode:



 BBCode:



BBCode:



 BBCode:


----------



## JellyLu

Xanarcah said:


> Gorgeous! What a lovely dragon!



Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> Looking to sell these dragons can any one help me pricing them ? How much would you sell them for ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dragons
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



Cute babs! The second imp is a babe ^u^b


----------



## momiji345

Cute babs! The second imp is a babe ^u^b[/QUOTE]

Thanks your baby Fae Female is lovely  i can't believe you got he free  what a good snagged  and do you know around how much i should sell the dragons for ? i Feel like i keep under selling  and for that i  don't have much treasure ..


----------



## Stil

I got a few skins last night from the event. Are they generally worth anything?


----------



## momiji345

Infinity said:


> I got a few skins last night from the event. Are they generally worth anything?



Hey Infinity  just wondering  if you have gem in stock ? I love to buy some as much as 45 btb can


----------



## JellyLu

> Thanks your baby Fae Female is lovely  i can't believe you got he free  what a good snagged  and do you know around how much i should sell the dragons for ? i Feel like i keep under selling  and for that i  don't have much treasure ..



Thanks! I still can't believe I actually got her ;u;
As for pricing, I'm pretty sure I'm terrible with it, so soz^^; If it helps, I usually sell dragons in my hatchery for 20kt. I do know you can raise the value of a dragon by adding lore or art and such o:


----------



## Stil

momiji345 said:


> Hey Infinity  just wondering  if you have gem in stock ? I love to buy some as much as 45 btb can



I do have Gems in stock! Just send the TBT when you get the chance and pm me your FR username!
The rate is 2 TBT = 1 Gem 45 TBT would buy you 23 Gems


----------



## Stil

Hatched this guy a little while back.


----------



## Alienfish

^noice, grats!

also got the chest with the spiral skin thing in it from digging today fortunately enough glad i don't have to buy it ^^


----------



## Alienfish

<3 what a beauty


----------



## tumut

They're sooo pretty 






If anyone wants to lend/rent me a plague nest vm me


----------



## Cadbberry

Just bought a lvl 25, probably really overpayed but I really like it and it came with eliminate and other expensive stones


----------



## Alienfish

^nice one. and yeah i probs did for some dergs i have but still it's preferences 

ugh i just wanna grab a ton of these flower child skins so beautiful -w-


----------



## FancyThat

Really lovely dragons guys ^^, really like that purple toned spiral.

I absolutely love the festival apparel and the way the butterflies change colour depending on breed, really nice touch I thought :3.


----------



## Alienfish

me too and dang so many noice skins -w- frickle me not having time to prepare stuff for brewing lol


----------



## FancyThat

Yes I really like most of the skins, especially the brewed one with the flowers. I'm madly brewing more ingredients so I can get a few copies. Also good drop rates in the rainsong jungle :3.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah, the leaf afro was a bit boring but yeah they did a good job this time! and yeah that arena is good for currency only got a chest from digging (the spiral one) so meh about that


----------



## Stil

Tonight I will finally have enough of those leaves to buy the green Symbol for my dragons head


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> Tonight I will finally have enough of those leaves to buy the green Symbol for my dragons head



noice i still need emblem and the crown but yeah it's way easier to farm for the currency so :3 too many skins i want though still ahah.

also dang i wish i could buy all those gems but yeah i need to save my tbt xD


----------



## Aronthaer

If I wanted to grind for Bladed Flatleafs, which arena would be the best to do it in?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 3 Level 25's with Tulex's setup on all.


----------



## Alienfish

Rainsong Jungle and you should be good to go with those 3 assuming you mean Culex lol


----------



## Aronthaer

Moko said:


> Rainsong Jungle and you should be good to go with those 3 assuming you mean Culex lol



Lol, typos ftw


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I figured. but yeah I grind for currency there and it helped me lots


----------



## Cadbberry

Just bought this guy 



and I hatched these three Poison babes


Spoiler: poi


----------



## Alienfish

noice and i love the middle bab so nice colors : D

also ugh gotta save up for those brewing skins eeeee


----------



## Aronthaer

Alright, I put up two Butterfly's Kiss items on the AH for 65 gems each and I kid you not I went to check if I priced them right and in that thirty second span they were both already sold. Remind me to price them higher next time lmao


----------



## roseflower

Aronthaer said:


> Alright, I put up two Butterfly's Kiss items on the AH for 65 gems each and I kid you not I went to check if I priced them right and in that thirty second span they were both already sold. Remind me to price them higher next time lmao



You sold them for the lowest price so naturally they sold fast, the lowest price is 71 gems at this time (and 55k is the current LAH in treasure). You can make more profit if you sell the festival items later, once they?re retired, and the longer you wait the more you can earn c:


----------



## Alienfish

glad i got all 4 festive favors kinda quickly though and most skins i wanted.. hope i can save up for those brewing one cause no way ill have time getting both just brewing ugh


----------



## Aronthaer

So far, I have these from the festival:

Butterfly's Kiss
Autumn Loreweaver skin
Glade Stream skin
Tigerlily skin

- - - Post Merge - - -




Pretty sure this guy made a mistake.


----------



## Alienfish

61k gems lmaaaaao yes probably.


----------



## roseflower

Aronthaer said:


> So far, I have these from the festival:
> 
> Butterfly's Kiss
> Autumn Loreweaver skin
> Glade Stream skin
> Tigerlily skin
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 173249
> 
> Pretty sure this guy made a mistake.



Yeah it could be a mistake, or... it could be a trick XD Maybe the seller hopes that the buyer doesn?t notice that it?s priced in gems ^^


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Yeah it could be a mistake, or... it could be a trick XD Maybe the seller hopes that the buyer doesn?t notice that it?s priced in gems ^^



Haha if someone actually buys that for 61k gems I wanna know XD


----------



## LethalLulu

Oh man, I cannot WAIT for the update to the AH.  Logging in to see around 80 pm's is so frustrating, especially when like 20-30 of them are for sales, and you have to collect eeeaaach one.   I wonder if they've said anything about it lately.  I'm looking forward to that more than the color wheel.


----------



## Aronthaer

I bought this dragon for 400k. It's level 25, with the Culex recommended set on it. the stones alone almost total the price of the dragon, but now I'm down to 250kt and I'm having a bit of buyer's regret tbh. It's my first fully built lv. 25 and I'm going to use it in the coli a ton, but I'm either gonna have to keep renting dragons or buy two more of these, which is a scary thought :/

Trying to grind for the stones and such so I can just make one of my progens into a coli fighter since they're almost lv. 25 but it's hella hard

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I love his color scheme to death. side note.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice dergs and i think most of my 25's were around that and/or gem value too.  Love em all though!


----------



## Aronthaer

_Heavy breathing_

Does anyone have a complete list of the 2016 festival items and where to get them? I want to try for a complete set before the festival ends haha


----------



## Alienfish

shtap taunting me lol!!

i think there should be guides in the forum but if anyone have better links go ahead and post


----------



## roseflower

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 173256
> 
> _Heavy breathing_
> 
> Does anyone have a complete list of the 2016 festival items and where to get them? I want to try for a complete set before the festival ends haha



Here?s a Nature Festival Guide for the skins and accents: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514


----------



## Aronthaer

thank you!

If I ever get any repeat skins through the coliseum I'll probably post them on here. I'd be willing to swap for some others I don't have


----------



## roseflower

Aronthaer said:


> thank you!
> 
> If I ever get any repeat skins through the coliseum I'll probably post them on here. I'd be willing to swap for some others I don't have



You?re welcome c:

The accent you`re brewing is actually my favourite this festival ^^


----------



## Alienfish

yeah brewing ones are my fav too ffff


----------



## LethalLulu

Omg I love the Autumn Loreweaver, but I don't have a dragon it'd go good on.  Maybe I'll buy it just to hold on to haha.

Gonna do that with all the skins I like.


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> Omg I love the Autumn Loreweaver, but I don't have a dragon it'd go good on.  Maybe I'll buy it just to hold on to haha.
> 
> Gonna do that with all the skins I like.



It looks really nice on a darker color scheme, i put him on this babe


----------



## roseflower

LethalLulu said:


> Omg I love the Autumn Loreweaver, but I don't have a dragon it'd go good on.  Maybe I'll buy it just to hold on to haha.
> 
> Gonna do that with all the skins I like.



Yeah I have lots of skins and accents I don?t use, but because they?re pretty and I might use them in the future I collect them anyway c;


----------



## LethalLulu

Cadbberry said:


> It looks really nice on a darker color scheme, i put him on this babe



Holy crap, yah, that's awesome as hell.


----------



## Aronthaer

My ultimate goal in FR atm is to be one of those custom skin creators. I've been toying with the tools for custom skin creation for a long time now and I think I've got it down. Now I just need to earn a few thousand gems so I can get started in designing :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Aronthaer said:


> I bought this dragon for 400k. It's level 25, with the Culex recommended set on it. the stones alone almost total the price of the dragon, but now I'm down to 250kt and I'm having a bit of buyer's regret tbh. It's my first fully built lv. 25 and I'm going to use it in the coli a ton, but I'm either gonna have to keep renting dragons or buy two more of these, which is a scary thought :/
> 
> Trying to grind for the stones and such so I can just make one of my progens into a coli fighter since they're almost lv. 25 but it's hella hard
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I love his color scheme to death. side note.



Side note because I'm at work

You can get a level 25 fully stoned for 200k-300k. 400k is preeetty steep, especially for a bred dragon.


----------



## Aronthaer

Xanarcah said:


> Side note because I'm at work
> 
> You can get a level 25 fully stoned for 200k-300k. 400k is preeetty steep, especially for a bred dragon.



Yeah, I figured I was getting ripped off. The guy wanted 500k, I haggled him down from there. I was considering not buying but I couldn't find any better ones so I bought it on an instinct. that instinct betrayed me :/

- - - Post Merge - - -




An accent (technically I think it's too big to be used as an accent but meh) based off of the glitch pokemon Missingno. Looks terrible but I made it as practice haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the photos are blurry because any picture I try to put on TBT ends up being blurred


----------



## Xanarcah

Do you need to borrow two more? I esp have an imp that is similar colors

Also opening an accent business would be awesome! I have some tips for you about that if you really want to


----------



## Stil

I finally got that green thing for my dragons forehead from the event :3


----------



## Aronthaer

Yo, could you guys remove any apparel from the wings and frills of your Fae Male dragons and send their pics to me? I want to see if my little Missingno. detail looks as bad on other dragons as it looks on mine haha


----------



## f11

Crys said:


> Hey I don't use this site anymore anyone want my dragons.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=87453&page=1
> 
> Edit: Selling them sorry. Pm or vm to negotiate prices because I don't really know them.


still selling


----------



## Aronthaer

Here's a Charizard skin I made. Be honest, how does it look?


----------



## Stil

Tbh thats really good. Now buy my gems.


----------



## momiji345

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 173296
> 
> Here's a Charizard skin I made. Be honest, how does it look?



Awesome ;0)


----------



## Alienfish

I like it, maybe change the Pok?ball a bit so it looks like a ball otherwise gj!

Also if someone is selling the two brew skins for tbt or something, hmu. I don't think I have time to be on to have time for those x.x


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> I like it, maybe change the Pok?ball a bit so it looks like a ball otherwise gj!
> 
> Also if someone is selling the two brew skins for tbt or something, hmu. I don't think I have time to be on to have time for those x.x



I'll do that c:
I'm going to bed now, but pm me what you want and I'll get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish

aye :3 i'll do and thank you :3


----------



## ssvv227

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 173296
> 
> Here's a Charizard skin I made. Be honest, how does it look?



just a heads up though...FR will not print anything that contains a copy-righted image. in this case, the design of charizard is copy-righted, and so is pokeball (I highly doubt that you can get away with different colour versions of pokeball). 

also, you don't need to have gems to start an accent shop. you just need a good design that people are interested in  i do mostly pre-orders in my shop and take gems beforehand to fund the blueprints. good luck!


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah sounds reasonable too, so yeah I'd guess your best bet at Charizard is look for the color combinations for dergs in the auction house. idek their exact rules either but ya


----------



## tearypastel

the amount of times i say i'm gonna start posting here and then i don't end up doing it is ridiculous i'm pretty sure i've done it like 6 times now 

gonna give away these two dergs!! i was just gonna exalt them, but personally i think they're really pretty and deserve a home? i mean yah you can give them away/exalt them too but please name them first!












hmu if you would like one.


----------



## Aronthaer

ssvv227 said:


> just a heads up though...FR will not print anything that contains a copy-righted image. in this case, the design of charizard is copy-righted, and so is pokeball (I highly doubt that you can get away with different colour versions of pokeball).
> 
> also, you don't need to have gems to start an accent shop. you just need a good design that people are interested in  i do mostly pre-orders in my shop and take gems beforehand to fund the blueprints. good luck!



I figured. good to know.


----------



## JellyLu

She's not a nature subspecies (she's wind), but I kinda like this fest skin on her o:


----------



## Alienfish

^yesss really good!!! me likey


----------



## Aronthaer

Finally got both of the brewing accents ^_^


----------



## JellyLu

Moko said:


> ^yesss really good!!! me likey



Thank ya ^^


----------



## momiji345

I need to make update on my lair so am think on selling extra  leafs  from the Festive ,How much treasure can i get for  65 leafs ? or is better to buy Butterfly's Kiss then sell it ?


----------



## Stil

Is butterfly's kiss worth it?


----------



## Alienfish

yes, it's cool : D

also thanks lulu for the stuff now i can go back grinding for currency


----------



## momiji345

Infinity said:


> Is butterfly's kiss worth it?



I don't know if i just sell the leaf i will get Pett good aount of  treasure or if i buy the  butterfly's kiss i get more ?? I try to look on action house but the price are't the same so am not sure what a good price for the leaf  and how much i shoud sell them for /or butter fly  ? XD


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> I don't know if i just sell the leaf i will get Pett good aount of  treasure or if i buy the  butterfly's kiss i get more ?? I try to look on action house but the price are't the same so am not sure what a good price for the leaf  and how much i shoud sell them for /or butter fly  ? XD



Short term profit: sell the leaves directly
Long term profit: buy the apparel and familiar to hoard and sell later because they retire at the end of the week


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hellooooooo 

Does anyone on TBT sell treasure/gems/genes? I'm usually broke and I have so many things I want to buy especially with gems but I'm out of ways to earn them. >< thanks!


----------



## LethalLulu

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hellooooooo
> 
> Does anyone on TBT sell treasure/gems/genes? I'm usually broke and I have so many things I want to buy especially with gems but I'm out of ways to earn them. >< thanks!



I do c:
I have quite a lot in the reserves, too.


----------



## momiji345

Xanarcah said:


> Short term profit: sell the leaves directly
> Long term profit: buy the apparel and familiar to hoard and sell later because they retire at the end of the week



 What would be the best profit ?


----------



## FancyThat

I got my perma baby ^^







So pink 



momiji345 said:


> What would be the best profit ?



Hoarding the apparel and familiar, honestly hold onto them a year or so and you'll make decent profits. They will be retired as Xan said.


----------



## LethalLulu

FancyThat said:


> I got my perma baby ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pink



Oooh, what a beaut!!


----------



## Aronthaer

I want to make some accents but I have 0 inspiration... throw some ideas at me.


----------



## Cadbberry

Aronthaer said:


> I want to make some accents but I have 0 inspiration... throw some ideas at me.



A pearl like one for pearlcatchers, like more pearly spirals or something idk


----------



## Stil

Hooray for Greenskeeper Gathering!!!!
Just decked out my Pearlcatcher


----------



## Alienfish

^noice, here's mine


----------



## Stil

Moko said:


> ^noice, here's mine



I really enjoyed this skin. Its very well balanced.


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity said:


> I really enjoyed this skin. Its very well balanced.



yeah me too. I loved all the wc ones as well not that I have such derg atm but yeah still.


----------



## FancyThat

LethalLulu said:


> Oooh, what a beaut!!



Thanks, she's my little candy cane :3.

Love those nature PC's, really well done .


----------



## Xanarcah

Bought a new dragon and accent and apparel because I don't have self control. .-.






Pretty girl is totally worth it though~


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Bought a new dragon and accent and apparel because I don't have self control. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty girl is totally worth it though~



6 digit imp?? nooooiiicec grats amiga.. also your pokeball lineup looks so much better with the 6x2 layout man


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Bought a new dragon and accent and apparel because I don't have self control. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty girl is totally worth it though~



Oooh, very pretty!


----------



## JellyLu

Still looking to trade a water egg for one I don't have yet~ I'm trying to get achievements for all eggs! I need fire, ice, lightning, light, and wind


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> 6 digit imp?? nooooiiicec grats amiga.. also your pokeball lineup looks so much better with the 6x2 layout man



Yesss, I was thrilled to see her for sale on the forums! She was pretty cheap, too, considering the last one I saw for auction went for 1200g. 

I love these Pokeballs. XD Having a straight line is so satisfying, for real.



LethalLulu said:


> Oooh, very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

holy sht man yeah the was a good grab indeed. and yeah i can imagine


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> Still looking to trade a water egg for one I don't have yet~ I'm trying to get achievements for all eggs! I need fire, ice, lightning, light, and wind



If you're just looking for the achievements, I have eggs I can lend you. o: once I get home anyway, my phone won't let me scroll down through items anymore for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> holy sht man yeah the was a good grab indeed. and yeah i can imagine



Yeah, I paid 425k for her? Already gened and with A+ colors. Offspring list isn't the best, but imp~

*Rolls around in your flower field*


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> If you're just looking for the achievements, I have eggs I can lend you. o: once I get home anyway, my phone won't let me scroll down through items anymore for some reason.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I paid 425k for her? Already gened and with A+ colors. Offspring list isn't the best, but imp~
> 
> *Rolls around in your flower field*



yeaaah i have lotsa dergs with long lists but hey they look cool as it is 

: D go ahead ~~ *flops on your pokeballs*


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm on my way to saving up for a 4 digit!  So far a bit over 7k gems.  I'll gamble I'll have enough by the end of June, then it's gene-ing time!

Of course including my unhatched eggs, it's more like 12.5k gems I have lol.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I'm on my way to saving up for a 4 digit!  So far a bit over 7k gems.  I'll gamble I'll have enough by the end of June, then it's gene-ing time!
> 
> Of course including my unhatched eggs, it's more like 12.5k gems I have lol.



dayum girl how do you even :0 noice though, keep going fast!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ayy lmao just because i wrote that i got a rainy day and got the legend fish after not too many tries and some help from the soup


----------



## JellyLu

Xanarcah said:


> If you're just looking for the achievements, I have eggs I can lend you. o: once I get home anyway, my phone won't let me scroll down through items anymore for some reason.



Ok, that would be great!  Ty! I'll trade them right back!
Take your time ofc~


----------



## Cadbberry

Just got a Seedling protector accent chest


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> I'm on my way to saving up for a 4 digit!  So far a bit over 7k gems.  I'll gamble I'll have enough by the end of June, then it's gene-ing time!
> 
> Of course including my unhatched eggs, it's more like 12.5k gems I have lol.



NICE. You can do it!

With the new color wheel coming out, you should be able to make a ton of money too~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Just got a Seedling protector accent chest



Congrats. : D


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> NICE. You can do it!
> 
> With the new color wheel coming out, you should be able to make a ton of money too~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. : D



Hopefully!  I read some threads saying that saving eggs for the color wheel will not yield profit, but I'm doing it for fun, too.


----------



## Aronthaer

how's it going with the festival item collecting?


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Hopefully!  I read some threads saying that saving eggs for the color wheel will not yield profit, but I'm doing it for fun, too.



I don't believe that at all for a lot of reasons and have put a ton of money into like 70+ eggs. 

So, uh, differing opinions, I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> how's it going with the festival item collecting?









I wonder how many trees this is...


----------



## JellyLu

Thanks again Xan for helping me with the egg achievement ^-^


----------



## Cadbberry

Xanarcah said:


> I don't believe that at all for a lot of reasons and have put a ton of money into like 70+ eggs.
> 
> So, uh, differing opinions, I guess.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many trees this is...



I am... mystified, only gotten 185 so far.... I am having very little luck XD


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> I am... mystified, only gotten 185 so far.... I am having very little luck XD



lol i have low luck ~i only have 86 XD


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I don't believe that at all for a lot of reasons and have put a ton of money into like 70+ eggs.
> 
> So, uh, differing opinions, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many trees this is...



Wowie, have fun opening all of those.
Also nice collection of leaves haha.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> I wonder how many trees this is...



fffff amiga good job..  idek i got one of each favors item and an extra butterfly thing lol. and too many skins lol so pretty


----------



## Kellybelly

Well, I've tried haha. 






When you collect familiars and it's pay day. *g* I can't wait for them to be awakened.


----------



## Alienfish

Kellybelly said:


> Well, I've tried haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you collect familiars and it's pay day. *g* I can't wait for them to be awakened.



noice how many dergs do you have :0


----------



## Kellybelly

Moko said:


> noice how many dergs do you have :0



37 currently. But I bond with every single familiar I've got. I just have two tabs open, one with the dragon and the other for changing the familiar. c:



			
				sQld said:
			
		

> If you have more familiars than you have dragons (as you should!), here?s a tip. Open a dragon?s page in one browser tab. Open its Choose Familiar page in another tab. Make sure both tabs fit on your screen. Click Bond in the first tab. Before clicking OK, use the second tab to switch the familiar. When you click OK, another familiar will be ready for bonding.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Kellybelly said:


> 37 currently. But I bond with every single familiar I've got. I just have two tabs open, one with the dragon and the other for changing the familiar. c:



Lol, I have like no effort to love ALL my fams so I just love the ones who are assigned until they awaken, but damn those are a lot of chests I'm missing out on!


----------



## LethalLulu

Kellybelly said:


> 37 currently. But I bond with every single familiar I've got. I just have two tabs open, one with the dragon and the other for changing the familiar. c:



I bond with all of my familiars, too!  It takes a good 30 minutes to go through them all lol.
Luckily I have 80 something dragons that makes part of it easier.  Then I just swap the rest on one dragon like you do.
I'm doing it more for my bestiary than for the chest, though xD



Also shoutout to unloading like 2m treasure into chicken smoothie, oops.  I spent a lot of the treasure I was gonna sell for tbt lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

JellyLu said:


> Thanks again Xan for helping me with the egg achievement ^-^



No problem! Glad to be of help. : D might as well put these eggs to use while I'm waiting to sell them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kellybelly said:


> Well, I've tried haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you collect familiars and it's pay day. *g* I can't wait for them to be awakened.



You have succeeded _so much_. I am so proud of youuuu

Also congrats on all your chests! I'm too lazy to bond with my familiars. XD;


----------



## tearypastel

yo i would love it if somebody could give me roughly 20 pieces of the holiday currency? i can pay in gems or treasure or like tbt if you want? thanks!


also i'm always missing out on the holidays as i always forget and then i end up scrounging around for things at the last moment otl


----------



## Kellybelly

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lol, I have like no effort to love ALL my fams so I just love the ones who are assigned until they awaken, but damn those are a lot of chests I'm missing out on!


It's very satisfying to see at least 45 familiars advancing a level on the same day. Really satisfying. x) 



LethalLulu said:


> I bond with all of my familiars, too!  It takes a good 30 minutes to go through them all lol.
> Luckily I have 80 something dragons that makes part of it easier.  Then I just swap the rest on one dragon like you do.
> I'm doing it more for my bestiary than for the chest, though xD
> 
> Also shoutout to unloading like 2m treasure into chicken smoothie, oops.  I spent a lot of the treasure I was gonna sell for tbt lol.


Hahaha, yeah I know the struggle. 

Good thing I won't be tempted to buy then! 



Xanarcah said:


> You have succeeded _so much_. I am so proud of youuuu
> 
> Also congrats on all your chests! I'm too lazy to bond with my familiars. XD;



Ahhh, thank you so much, Sensei!!!! It was only possible thanks to your guidance and your never-ending patience with me. <3
I just thought it would be such a waste seeing all the familiars just sitting in my hoard.



tearypastel said:


> yo i would love it if somebody could give me roughly 20 pieces of the holiday currency? i can pay in gems or treasure or like tbt if you want? thanks!
> 
> also i'm always missing out on the holidays as i always forget and then i end up scrounging around for things at the last moment otl



I've actually hit 2022 BFL just now. I could sell you 20.


----------



## Peisinoe

Eggs will be great investment yields for new color wheel. Consumable and HYPE for June 8th will account for that. Sure there will tons sold so you'll see a dip in their LAH bc of undercutters. But once they're used up people will go buy more. 

So if you have some hoarded and are deciding if you should sell now or wait. Id saw wait.


----------



## tearypastel

Kellybelly said:


> I've actually hit 2022 BFL just now. I could sell you 20.



really? that would be great! how much would you like for it?


----------



## Kellybelly

Peisinoe said:


> Eggs will be great investment yields for new color wheel. Consumable and HYPE for June 8th will account for that. Sure there will tons sold so you'll see a dip in their LAH bc of undercutters. But once they're used up people will go buy more.
> 
> So if you have some hoarded and are deciding if you should sell now or wait. Id saw wait.


You guys scare me a bit with your great foresight, haha. Kuroo and Kenma make me feel warm and happy though! 


tearypastel said:


> really? that would be great! how much would you like for it?


PM'd already and thanks for the trade! :3


----------



## Alienfish

Kellybelly said:


> 37 currently. But I bond with every single familiar I've got. I just have two tabs open, one with the dragon and the other for changing the familiar. c:



ahh i see. well im way too lazy for that lmao xD


----------



## Aronthaer

8/14 skins, a little more than half. that's alright, I suppose. Wish I could've nabbed the whole set like I planned but hey, could be worse.


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 173541
> 
> 8/14 skins, a little more than half. that's alright, I suppose. Wish I could've nabbed the whole set like I planned but hey, could be worse.



i think i might need one of the snap one but otherwise i might have most.. idek


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> i think i might need one of the snap one but otherwise i might have most.. idek



The Snapper accents are funny this time, especially the Leafydo accent, I have 13/14 of the skins/accent and a few extras (to maybe sell later), except the male Spiral skin, I don?t like it so much.
Also I don?t have much luck with chest drops this festival, Wavecrest was better. I grind in the Rainsong Jungle, lots of the festival currency but rarely a chest.


----------



## Alienfish

got one chest thing, the spiral one rest i bought of mp or peeps. so yeah ripperino walletino.

but yeah i have the 'fro do cant remember the other's name atm xD


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> Eggs will be great investment yields for new color wheel. Consumable and HYPE for June 8th will account for that. Sure there will tons sold so you'll see a dip in their LAH bc of undercutters. But once they're used up people will go buy more.
> 
> So if you have some hoarded and are deciding if you should sell now or wait. Id saw wait.



I was more talking about selling when the wheel comes out compared to opening them.  I can foresee inflation when the date comes near, and even a few days after, but I really love selling gen 1's.  If I get one I really like, I'll keep it.


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> I was more talking about selling when the wheel comes out compared to opening them.  I can foresee inflation when the date comes near, and even a few days after, but I really love selling gen 1's.  If I get one I really like, I'll keep it.



I'm praying you hatch a triple Radioactive 

You'll be set for life!


----------



## roseflower

Moko said:


> got one chest thing, the spiral one rest i bought of mp or peeps. so yeah ripperino walletino.
> 
> but yeah i have the 'fro do cant remember the other's name atm xD



It?s called Wooden Hide c:
I also like the Hungry Caterpillar, a Caterpillar Fae? Yesss


----------



## Alienfish

ahh thanks yes and yeah i love that fae skinnn


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> I'm praying you hatch a triple Radioactive
> 
> You'll be set for life!



Omgggg I'd be so excited.  I would sell that one for sure LOL
Make baaaaaank


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey, I have an unopened Seedling Striker chest. Looking for a skin or chest of any of the following to swap (please, I really want as many of the skins as possible and these are the only ones I need to complete my collection). may also throw in something else if you want it, make an offer.

The skins I still need:

Maple breeze
Wooden hide
Leafydo
Wilds shaman
Flower child


----------



## roseflower

Yay I just found a Light egg in the coli, thank you coli


----------



## JellyLu

What kind of dragon/genes do you peeps think would represents a duckling? I hatched a duck back in march and he's grown up quite a bit. I've decided I want a dragon for him but I'm not sure what to look for. Ideas? C:

He's a Muscovy, so he's black and white. The black turns green in the sun and he's too young to have the red warts on his face~I'm thinking maybe piebald on a WC but idk ;;


----------



## Peisinoe

LethalLulu said:


> Omgggg I'd be so excited.  I would sell that one for sure LOL
> Make baaaaaank




Yaaaas. I'd scream if you hatched that. Triple radioactive is top tier by far


----------



## Cadbberry

I really need some green sludge and green ooze, I didn't brew enough to get two of that gorgeous accent, could I purchase some from anyone?


----------



## JellyLu

Bought this guy because I have no self-control ;;;;
(He was only 18kt though so not a huge dent in my funds)


----------



## LethalLulu

JellyLu said:


> Bought this guy because I have no self-control ;;;;
> (He was only 18kt though so not a huge dent in my funds)


That's a great price tbh.  I'm biased, though, I love poi/tox, and I am weak to glimmer.


----------



## momiji345

I just bought accent: Efflorescence ,i Was hoping to not spend treasure so i can update my lair but meh i could't help my self here how she looks  

BBCode:


----------



## JellyLu

LethalLulu said:


> That's a great price tbh.  I'm biased, though, I love poi/tox, and I am weak to glimmer.



Right! I couldn't pass him, especially since I'm slightly biased in that sense too ^^; Plus the others on the AH with similar combos were wayyy more expensive. 
The only "downside" is he has quite a few kids, but idrc about unbred/bred dragons~


----------



## tearypastel

new hatchies!!













i've only bred this couple twice, but they always end up having such cute hatchies!! the last one looks like she glows in the dark, i love her ^^ (which is surprising because usually smoke looks ugly but not this time)


----------



## Alienfish

^noice love the pastel sd bab 

also ayy need the imp accent too but yeah whatever i dont have that nor snapper anyways so im fine with my harvest this time :3


----------



## Alienfish

Tfw last day and you get two chests from coli, had em already though but still noice.


----------



## momiji345

New hatchies got luck got some awesome combos ;0)

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## Cadbberry

momiji345 said:


> New hatchies got luck got some awesome combos ;0)
> -Snip-
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


I LOVE This guy!


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> I LOVE This guy!



she looks just like her mom but with a Glimmer ,am going to make breeding card so i remember  who i bred with.I got 4 eggs out of this pair, Know waiting for there cool down.Wow there was only 1% getting the glimmer in this pair


----------



## JellyLu

^My computer isn't letting me quote for some reason, but thanks Xan for the compliment and for the idea for my duck dragon C: I completely forgot that Obsidian iri/shim gives that green shine on the black!


----------



## JellyLu

Curse the lag;; Soz for double post


----------



## Peisinoe

Today is last day of fest! Don't forget to spend your currency!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does anyone have an Eliminate for sale? Looking for below LAH in T


----------



## Xanarcah

Peisinoe said:


> *Today is last day of fest! Don't forget to spend your currency!!*



Fixed it, so everyone in the back can hear

The festival *ends at rollover tonight*, so do as the lady says!


----------



## Cadbberry

I have gotten next to no currency, gotten no green sludge all day, this has been a bad festival for me


----------



## brutalitea

I ended fest with 34 leaves. -shrug- I got all the skins I wanted.

9 days and 23 hours until color wheel expac!


----------



## Cadbberry

Posted this in the wrong thread once, so lets get this right
Just hatches some lovely babies :3













let me know if you want one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cadbberry said:


> Posted this in the wrong thread once, so lets get this right
> Just hatches some lovely babies :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you want one



Wow what nice colors! I would take one but I'm trying to get rid of dergs not get more. XD


----------



## Alienfish

ohh noice babs  hope you find good homes ^^

also yeah this festa was better than most holiday ones I've had, got most of the skin and extras of stuff including a few chests.. nature paying me back good XD

and yay pleg dom!


----------



## piske

looking for skin/accent ideas for this guy: the one I want was on a limited run and is sold out atm ;w;


----------



## roseflower

A new registration window is announced for 1-3 June, welcome new players
I hope the site won`t crash on the day of the colour wheel release ^^


----------



## FancyThat

New players awesome ^^, I see they're having maintenance on the 7th before the anniversary so hopefully fewer crashes.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> New players awesome ^^, I see they're having maintenance on the 7th before the anniversary so hopefully fewer crashes.



yes ^^' 

also yeah peeps feel free to refer me or just add me over there (Madrugada)

and hah gonna be fun grabbing some popcorn and watch people going mad over the hatching stuff lol


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> yes ^^'
> 
> also yeah peeps feel free to refer me or just add me over there (Madrugada)
> 
> and hah gonna be fun grabbing some popcorn and watch people going mad over the hatching stuff lol



I can see people get mad if their expectations are too high.  I expect to get nothing interesting and lose 4m, but I'm ok with that.  I like the opening a lot, and it's ok for me to spend all that treasure for that reason.


----------



## Cadbberry

My Hex baby grew up, he looks great, but what should the tret be, not liking the underbelly as much


----------



## Peisinoe

I really like watching other people hatch their dragons. I get HYPED for them. But also it makes me want to hatch mine, but I shouldn't gamble like that lol


----------



## Xanarcah

I have 104 eggs right now. 

Ready for that color wheeell

55 in my hoard for phase one selling. 
49 in my vault for phase two selling. 

Putting this here so I don't forget


----------



## Sugar Plum

Color wheel me I'm ready... ish...

Not sure if I wanna hatch or sell eggs. D:!


----------



## Xanarcah

Sugar Plum said:


> Color wheel me I'm ready... ish...
> 
> Not sure if I wanna hatch or sell eggs. D:!



Maybe do a little of both? Sell for some sure profit, and hatch a couple for the fun of it?


----------



## Sugar Plum

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe do a little of both? Sell for some sure profit, and hatch a couple for the fun of it?



That's what I was thinking about doing. Not sure which to open and which to sell though. I'm honestly more excited to hatch my nests.


----------



## momiji345

Any one have any ect battle items i can have ?
what's the best clan dragon to use for the coliseum 
whats the Best stat /goal 

Right know i have few dragon am training but the Progress is slow i need some  tips ?

Wind Guardian Lv 8
STR 27  INT12 
AGI 12  VIT 12 
DEF 12  MND 12
QCK 27

Water Imperial  Lv 8 
STR 26  INT14 
AGI 14  VIT 10 
DEF 10  MND 10 
QCK 26

Nature imperial  Lv 8
STR 27  INT15 
AGI 15  VIT 15 
DEF 15  MND 15 
QCK 27


----------



## Xanarcah

Sugar Plum said:


> That's what I was thinking about doing. Not sure which to open and which to sell though. I'm honestly more excited to hatch my nests.



I'm personally going to wait until the hype dies down a bit before I hatch any eggs. I'm counting on egg prices to rise so I can profit from selling them, and then drop again once people have hatched all they can hatch/or the market gets flooded by people selling. 

Eggs from popular elements/with popular eye colors will probably be worth the most, sales-wise.

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> Any one have any ect battle items i can have ?
> what's the best clan dragon to use for the coliseum
> whats the Best stat /goal
> 
> Right know i have few dragon am training but the Progress is slow i need some  tips ?
> 
> Wind Guardian Lv 8
> STR 27  INT12
> AGI 12  VIT 12
> DEF 12  MND 12
> QCK 27
> 
> Water Imperial  Lv 8
> STR 26  INT14
> AGI 14  VIT 10
> DEF 10  MND 10
> QCK 26
> 
> Nature imperial  Lv 8
> STR 27  INT15
> AGI 15  VIT 15
> DEF 15  MND 15
> QCK 27



Element doesn't really matter in the coli unless you're making the very very specific Mire Flyer build, which really needs to be Arcane, or a Mage, which should be Ice, Wind, or Lightning. 

If you're making a normal glass cannon dragon, I'd recommend Culex's build, which is
*126 Str/59 Qck/6Vit*

Or the untinctured version which is
*125/59 Qck*/X Vit (put everything left over after Str and Qck into Vit)

I find this to be the _most useful build I've ever used_. Seriously. It's very well balanced, in my opinion. 

Your progress may be slow because *1.* starting out a new team is slow until you get to level 17 and *2.* your dragons aren't statted optimally, so you have stats that aren't helping you in battle instead of getting the most punch for the stats you have. 

Link to Culex's guide for training dragons:
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710

I'd personally forgo adding any of the Might Fragments listed. I've never equipped them to any of the dragons I've trained because they get overwritten at level 17 anyway. The only drawback is you need to spend a little extra time leveling in a lower venue before attempting the next one.


----------



## LilD

Just bought my first G2 Light Imp.  I'd eventually like to get another female, and two more males.  Just like to show her off c:  Going to scatter later next month.  Oh how I want the honey or pistachio mmmmm.


----------



## Xanarcah

Nyx81 said:


> Just bought my first G2 Light Imp.  I'd eventually like to get another female, and two more males.  Just like to show her off c:  Going to scatter later next month.  Oh how I want the honey or pistachio mmmmm.



She's really nice! Are you planning on breeding her with one of your future males, or just having them all as a collection? 

_Petals/Shimmer makes her match that accent~_


Good luck scattering the colors you want! I am super excite to scatter dragons next month toooo


----------



## LilD

Xanarcah said:


> She's really nice! Are you planning on breeding her with one of your future males, or just having them all as a collection?
> 
> _Petals/Shimmer makes her match that accent~_
> 
> 
> Good luck scattering the colors you want! I am super excite to scatter dragons next month toooo



Im going to scry her now  
Probably just a collection piece,  leave unbred.


----------



## Alienfish

Nyx81 said:


> Just bought my first G2 Light Imp.  I'd eventually like to get another female, and two more males.  Just like to show her off c:  Going to scatter later next month.  Oh how I want the honey or pistachio mmmmm.



ahhh grats i love the accent thing you have on too


----------



## momiji345

Any one have lv 25 i can rent for only a  few days  ( 3 day )  Pm or message me here  ( am hoping it can help me lv my dragons )


----------



## Xanarcah

Going on vacation for a week or so, hit me up on FR if you need anything guys. : D


----------



## Dinosaurz

FINALLY
I found a registration slot time, after like 7 months.
I can finally join.


----------



## roseflower

StarryWolf said:


> FINALLY
> I found a registration slot time, after like 7 months.
> I can finally join.



Welcome, I hope you?ll enjoy it
Feel free to friend me, my usename is Gardenie over there c:


----------



## Sugar Plum

StarryWolf said:


> FINALLY
> I found a registration slot time, after like 7 months.
> I can finally join.



Early welcome! You're about to join right before a hectic time. :0


----------



## momiji345

I just finish drawing one of my dragon how dose he look  i only draw his head body are to hard to draw  and how do you attach the picture to the dragon Information? 

BBCode:


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm so confused right now...
I joined fire and what is going on.


----------



## Peisinoe

StarryWolf said:


> I'm so confused right now...
> I joined fire and what is going on.



Need more deets than that.

Probably welcome wagon for newbies!


----------



## roseflower

StarryWolf said:


> I'm so confused right now...
> I joined fire and what is going on.



Haha what?s going on in Fire c;
Tell us more, I?m sure we can help you
Welcome all new players, I hope you?ll enjoy FR!
Fell free to send me a friend request, my username is Gardenie, link:http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=203480

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> I just finish drawing one of my dragon how dose he look  i only draw his head body are to hard to draw  and how do you attach the picture to the dragon Information?
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173872



You click edit, and you attach the pic with the image tag BBCode, just like you did it here, then you click submit c:


----------



## ssvv227

i can't believe my luck!!! i was just toggling with the search button before i thought what the heck!!! and he came up!!! not only was the seller willing to sell him to me but at a very reasonable price too! (one that didn't break my bank ;o


----------



## LethalLulu

ssvv227 said:


> i can't believe my luck!!! i was just toggling with the search button before i thought what the heck!!! and he came up!!! not only was the seller willing to sell him to me but at a very reasonable price too! (one that didn't break my bank ;o



Dude, nice!!  How much did he go for?


----------



## Cadbberry

ssvv227 said:


> i can't believe my luck!!! i was just toggling with the search button before i thought what the heck!!! and he came up!!! not only was the seller willing to sell him to me but at a very reasonable price too! (one that didn't break my bank ;o



he is glorious! how much was this beautiful babe


----------



## momiji345

Sigh ,hatch my nest and i love them all ,not shure if i want to sell them or not ,lol i have so many kids from the same mother and father,the pair always give good batch so sar
BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## JellofishXD

After months of forgetting I finally joined! This is actually so confusing I don't even know where to start!


----------



## piske

JellofishXD said:


> After months of forgetting I finally joined! This is actually so confusing I don't even know where to start!



which flight did you join?  what are you confused about? I know I was super confused when I first joined too XD


----------



## JellyLu

Welcome new players~ I'm Jelly of Shadow and I collect imps and subspecies. Feel free to add me! I have the same user as here :3


----------



## LethalLulu

I wasn't confused at all when I first joined.  I just explored and got the hang of the site after maybe a day or two.  Ofc you learn more as you go, like terminology and such.  Like I didn't know everything about scrying until like 2/3 months in.


----------



## ssvv227

Welcome to all the new players~~ Hopefully you'll find FR a fun place to be and meet new people too!!



Cadbberry said:


> he is glorious! how much was this beautiful babe





LethalLulu said:


> Dude, nice!!  How much did he go for?



I got him for 5kg :') Like I've said, it was an incredibly lucky purchase because he could have gone for a lot lot lot more.


----------



## LethalLulu

ssvv227 said:


> Welcome to all the new players~~ Hopefully you'll find FR a fun place to be and meet new people too!!
> 
> I got him for 5kg :') Like I've said, it was an incredibly lucky purchase because he could have gone for a lot lot lot more.


Dang.  Nice grab.


----------



## momiji345

Buying Rally(Level 5 ) Battle stone   Pay with all my Btb i have in the bar


----------



## piske

I'm obsessed with stained...it just makes such pretty color combos! :3


----------



## Xerolin

Finally joining, been wanting to ever since I heard of FR here on TBT. Waiting for my confirmation code rn


----------



## roseflower

Xerolin said:


> Finally joining, been wanting to ever since I heard of FR here on TBT. Waiting for my confirmation code rn



Welcome to Flight Rising, have a good time
Everyone feel free to friend me, my username is Gardenie, link is http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=203480


----------



## JellofishXD

pinelle said:


> which flight did you join?  what are you confused about? I know I was super confused when I first joined too XD


I joined the Nature Flight  and I'm confused about nearly everything about the site welp hopefully there's a newbie guide also I have no idea how to earn heaps of treasure.


----------



## Alienfish

Ay welcome everyone. Feel free to add me, I'm Madrugada over there 

Used to be in nature before so yeah hi friend


----------



## Xanarcah

JellofishXD said:


> I joined the Nature Flight  and I'm confused about nearly everything about the site welp hopefully there's a newbie guide also I have no idea how to earn heaps of treasure.



Welcome to flight rising!

I'm on hotel wifi right now, but there are some partially finished guides on things like starting out and making money on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## FancyThat

Welcome to all the new players ^^, feel free to add me on FR my username is PixieSparkles. I'm currently in Arcane but switching flights in October.


----------



## Cadbberry

Has the new color expansion come out yet?


----------



## Alienfish

nope, i think next week.. 8th?


----------



## Xerolin

Forgot to mention I chose the Wind Flight and feel free to add me over there as Zerolin


----------



## Dev

Hi there! I'm Castella on FR. Feel free to add if you want!

Is everybody else impatiently waiting for the color wheel expansion? ; v ;


----------



## Kellybelly

Help, I need moral support. >~<

Someone please tell me these are not pretty, ready to be leveled and exalted. 
Bought all of them for 7kt each in the AH. I?m going to lower my threshold to 5k after this. WTH.


Spoiler

















Also, does anyone know if the lighting/arcane payout is going to go up tomorrow? Or is that top secret?  Or rather not determined yet?


----------



## Alienfish

ayy nice turt dergs i love the pastel pink ones!

you mean dom? that can change last minute haha.


----------



## Peisinoe

Kellybelly said:


> Help, I need moral support. >~<
> 
> Someone please tell me these are not pretty, ready to be leveled and exalted.
> Bought all of them for 7kt each in the AH. I’m going to lower my threshold to 5k after this. WTH.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the lighting/arcane payout is going to go up tomorrow? Or is that top secret?  Or rather not determined yet?



Lightning and Arcane agreed on fixed prices up until saturday.
So yes on Saturday there is a chance they will jump in price. If not you can always sell preleveled fodder. I think if you level to 5, you can sell those at 12k right now. Maybe 15k on saturday


----------



## RainbowCherry

I just joined the game as RainbowCherry, as part of the Shadow Flight.

This is my boi, Luxaris!




The female that flew into the den at the start happened to be the same breed as him (Unless this is normal), so is the only way to get new dragons into the den/brand new genes by scavenging or buying one? I really want to get myself a Fae dragon.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah you get two progens that you cant trade or sell, you can exalt but you dont get the treas from it.

and yeah either you have to breed, buy new ones or dig/scavenge for eggs. also if you are new there should be giveaways for new members in your flight's forum aswell.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Moko said:


> yeah you get two progens that you cant trade or sell, you can exalt but you dont get the treas from it.
> 
> and yeah either you have to breed, buy new ones or dig/scavenge for eggs. also if you are new there should be giveaways for new members in your flight's forum aswell.



Alright, I'll try scavenging for some eggs before I try to look for a giveaway. Thank you!


----------



## Kellybelly

Peisinoe said:


> Lightning and Arcane agreed on fixed prices up until saturday.
> So yes on Saturday there is a chance they will jump in price. If not you can always sell preleveled fodder. I think if you level to 5, you can sell those at 12k right now. Maybe 15k on saturday



Nice, thanks a lot for the info. I?m mostly wondering if I should hurry up and train all of them to level 7 and send them off to make more lair space. So that I can buy more exalt fodder now for tomorrow. Because their prices are going to spike tomorrow as well, right?
Or should I rather take my time and level them up to lvl 10 and sell them tomorrow? Ahh, choices. >~<


----------



## Alienfish

RainbowCherry said:


> Alright, I'll try scavenging for some eggs before I try to look for a giveaway. Thank you!



yeah and you can always buy cheap hatchlings from the auction house as well and wait until they age and such unless you are into oldies and gen1's


----------



## RainbowCherry

Moko said:


> yeah and you can always buy cheap hatchlings from the auction house as well and wait until they age and such unless you are into oldies and gen1's



 Right, I just got a bit of treasure from the quiz thing I found on a guide, so I'll see if I can afford one.  Are digging and scavenging the only ones that give you eggs, and do they give you specific types of dragons, out of curiosity? I couldn't find it on the big guide I found.


----------



## LethalLulu

RainbowCherry said:


> Right, I just got a bit of treasure from the quiz thing I found on a guide, so I'll see if I can afford one.  Are digging and scavenging the only ones that give you eggs, and do they give you specific types of dragons, out of curiosity? I couldn't find it on the big guide I found.



You can also get eggs from the coliseum.  I think I've gotten one egg from it before.  You can't get eggs from digging, though.  Digging mainly gives you nice chests.
The eggs will determine what color eyes your dragon will have.  For example, light will have yellow, and ice will have white.  Except for nocturne eggs, which just hatch a random nocturne.


----------



## momiji345

Yahooo ~level my my dragon to Lv 25 (Am still looking for rally pay 40 btb) i have No luck on finding them in the coliseum, here my baby boy 

BBCode:


----------



## Sugar Plum

A word of advice on unhatched eggs: they're extremely valuable, especially right now. If you prefer money, check the auction house prices first. The colors you get from them are random and it's likely you'll get a dragon worth less than the egg itself. If you REALLY want to hatch, I'd wait til June 8th or afterwards, since that's when we get the new colors.


----------



## LilD

I just bought this guy a little bit ago.  This is my first 6 digit , really excited.  Only if it was an Imperial, it'd be perfect.  Scatter project after June 8th, but I need one still so (

Think I'll be waiting awhile before I can even think about 5 digits, especially Imps.  Some this weekend I saw go were just lovely.  Color wheel needs to get here, egggggsss 0_0

- - - Post Merge - - -

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> Yahooo ~level my my dragon to Lv 25 (Am still looking for rally pay 40 btb) i have No luck on finding them in the coliseum, here my baby boy
> 
> BBCode:



He is a looker!  Now he go and make you some $ in Coli!  Thought I had a Rally for you, but it got snatched up in ah, sorry


----------



## piske

Nyx81 said:


> I just bought this guy a little bit ago.  This is my first 6 digit , really excited.  Only if it was an Imperial, it'd be perfect.  Scatter project after June 8th, but I need one still so (
> 
> Think I'll be waiting awhile before I can even think about 5 digits, especially Imps.  Some this weekend I saw go were just lovely.  Color wheel needs to get here, egggggsss 0_0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> He is a looker!  Now he go and make you some $ in Coli!  Thought I had a Rally for you, but it got snatched up in ah, sorry



ohhh, I love the pearlcatcher's colors!


----------



## momiji345

He is a looker!  Now he go and make you some $ in Coli!  Thought I had a Rally for you, but it got snatched up in ah, sorry[/QUOTE]

thanks am very happy i bough him But he was expensive lol but hopeful i can get it stuff back from the coliseum to pay it back,i like your new dragon and  the appeal looks good on him. It too bad about the rally been searching for a 2 days and no luck XD

*P.S where is the best place to farm /good drops in the coliseum*


----------



## piske

ok...I posted this girl yesterday but I need help! idk how to make her look more "rough"...the rest of my dragons have more of that look and she just stands out :\






other dergs are in the spoiler for reference...hoping for some ideas...! THANKS!



Spoiler: dergs


----------



## LethalLulu

Ahhhh I want to buy my 4-digit <3333
SOON!!!!
As soon as june 8th rolls around, man.  Imma be makin' cash like crazy B)


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> ok...I posted this girl yesterday but I need help! idk how to make her look more "rough"...the rest of my dragons have more of that look and she just stands out :\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other dergs are in the spoiler for reference...hoping for some ideas...! THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dergs



The Naturalist Adornments could work well, since the other dragons you posted all have antlers and your Coatl has a Nature themed accent, also the Birdskull stuff (brown or black?), the Skeletal Chimes and maybe some bandages, 
but yeah the Sylvan stuff doesn?t look much "rough" ^^


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> The Naturalist Adornments could work well, since the other dragons you posted all have antlers and your Coatl has a Nature themed accent, also the Birdskull stuff (brown or black?), the Skeletal Chimes and maybe some bandages,
> but yeah the Sylvan stuff doesn?t look much "rough" ^^



the skeletal chimes were the perfect suggestion!  thank you much, roseflower!!!!!


----------



## King Dorado

they finally fixed my registration code from the last registration period.  so now i gotta, uh figure out what the heck i'm doing...


----------



## King Dorado

here's my starter dragon.  i joined the Wind Flight



Spoiler: Noah


----------



## brutalitea

Sorted out my lair space. Ready for color wheel expac.


----------



## Peisinoe

RainbowCherry said:


> Right, I just got a bit of treasure from the quiz thing I found on a guide, so I'll see if I can afford one.  Are digging and scavenging the only ones that give you eggs, and do they give you specific types of dragons, out of curiosity? I couldn't find it on the big guide I found.



So eggs are reallllly valuable atm because of Gen Ones. Gen ones have no parents, so their colors are based on RNG. Usually they wouldn't be as hyped, but in 4 days new color wheel will come out, Everyone is super excited to hatch new colors + Gen Ones. You don't necessarily have to have an egg to hatch a Fae.

If you don't care for parentage (mostly a collector kind of thing), I would suggest going into your flight's forum or checking AH. There are usually tons of dragons for sale on there. Also super cheap when they are babies. So you can get some nice ones for cheap.



NEWBIES:

If you want to make some money, besides from playing fairgrounds. You can make a team! Coliseum offers great oppurtunities to get some cash. You can get drops that range from food to even eggs (selling for 300Gems a pop atm). You can also get some rare familiars (boss drops)

Getting a team ready is also good because in 2-3 weeks there will be a festival! During festivals you get certain currency that you can exchange for items. These items usually retire~




Spoiler: Newbie's First Day On Flight Rising - An Intro To FR Guide



"A suggestion might be an actual beginners section perhaps (apologies if you have already done this, I've read so many different guides over the last few days I get mixed up!). Just a few bullet points on how to begin your first day (eg. choose your flight, then your dragon, take your time with the colours and breed, head over to your flight forum and say hi, pick up some free dragons, check out the fairground etc etc) just some pointers really to help ease new players into it, then the actual in-depth info would be in the spoilers already listed. That's just me though, sometimes I need things broken down into a few simple sentences to get me started."



Welcome to Flight Rising!


The first thing you'll do (after choosing your username) is choose your Flight. 

A Flight is your elemental alignment. There are 11 of them in the game: Ice, Shadow, Wind, Water, Nature, Light, Lightning, Fire, Arcane, Plague, and Earth. I encourage you to choose the one whose description appeals most to you because that the majority of players choose based on the description. This effectively groups together users of generally the same mindset, which causes Flights to have distinct communities and different priorities and focuses. For instance: Shadow is the tricksters flight, so they have a lot of forum games. Wind is the flight of art and fun and games. Nature is the flight of nurturing and generosity. Etc. 

After your Flight is chosen, you'll then get to choose the colors for your Custom progenitor. This is the only dragon you'll get to choose the colors for, so choose wisely! You'll be able to choose the primary and secondary colors, but the tertiary will be a randomly selected choice. 

For more on how colors and genes work, please refer to my How Colors and Breed and Flights Work guide.

As soon as you've created your custom progen, you'll immediately be given another progen with randomly generated colors to start your clan off with. This dragon may be rather ugly, but I'd encourage you to keep it, at least until you're absolutely sure you'd like to get rid of it. Many users exalt theirs early on before realizing that colors and genes can be changed and regret getting rid of theirs when they start to develop their clan lore. 

After you receive both your progens, the game will then prompt you to breed them together. Odds are, the color range created by your two progens is awful and will result in ugly babies. I bred my two progens together and have regretted it ever since, since I sold them both without naming them. Others are proud of the long lineage their progens have created. The decision is really up to you whether or not you breed them together. 

Next up! Over on the left is a long list of links. Near the bottom under "Library" is the link for the Forums. The Flight Rising Forums are divided into two categories: topics about FR and topics unrelated to FR. At the bottom of the first section, right above the dividing line, are your Flight Forums. There is a general Flight Forum and a Flight Sales Forum. Only members of your own Flight can see into these, and likewise you cannot see into the Flight forums of any other Flight. This keeps the communities separate and growing on their own. Go on and head into your general Flight forum and say hi to your Flight-mates! There will probably be a bunch of welcoming threads there. After that, head over to your Flight Sales forum and pick up some dragons and maybe items for free from generous users! 

*It's advisable to ask for only dragons you really like, and avoid asking for anything and everything*. Since you don't have much money at this point, space is at a premium, and it only gets more and more expensive as you buy lair upgrades. The ways of removing dragons from your lair are: selling/trading, giving away, and exalting. 

Exalting is the game's way of removing dragons from the system permanently. Lore-wise it's seen as the highest honor a dragon can receive (it goes to serve directly under your Flight's deity), but in the community opinions are mixed. Regardless, it's seen as rude to take a dragon for the express purpose of exalting it. It's _absolutely okay to ask for a dragon that you later on decide you don't like as much and want to get rid of_, but _don't automatically equate the dragon with a pile of money_ when you go into giveaway threads. 

Try not to take dragons from threads that come with strings attached. "Do not exalt this dragon, do not sell this dragon, etc". While there is no way for the user to enforce these rules (once the dragon has left their lair they relinquish all rights to it), it is considered by most to be a faux pass to have giveaways with strings attached because it essentially burdens a new player with responsibilities that they may not understand the scope of at the time of accepting the dragon. 

HERE is a thread discussing (and arguing) both sides. 


Flight Rising uses a dragon transfer system called *Crossroads*, usually abbreviated as *CR*. The link for it is under the Shop heading on the left. Dragons "given away for free" are not actually free, the system requires that something be sent in return. The smallest amount that can be given is 1 treasure (1t), so this is what's meant when a user is giving away free dragons. 

*Pinging *is another feature that FR uses on its forums. By typing an *@* in front of a user's name in a forum post, it sends them a notification that someone has mentioned them. So if I was running a giveaway thread and you wanted to say something to me and be sure I would see it, you would include @Xanarcah in your post somewhere. When I reply to your message, I would include @(yourusername) in my post to ensure you were notified about my reply. 

On FR, it's very common for users to post a picture of a dragon that links back to the profile of that dragon when they're talking about it. Like this: 






On each dragon's profile, beneath their stats and colors and genes, is a button labeled *Generate Code*. Clicking it will result in a pop-up with the BBC and HTML codes for the image and URL link. Simply copy the entire BBC section into your message. Not only is it easy to do, but it also gives people a way to access your dragon's info beyond just a picture. 

Scry around and get an idea of what kind of dragons you like. Your taste in dragons and colors and genes is bound to change over time, so don't be worried if you find you no longer like a dragon you bought because you fell in love with it. 

All species of dragon have a 'rarity', which determines the length of the breeding cooldown. You can tell whether a dragon is on its breeding cooldown by the Egg with a red X over it at next to their gender symbol. If there is no egg, your dragon is ready to breed! 

HERE is a link to more info about breed rarity and cooldowns. 

Please also see my How Colors and Breeds And Flight Works spoiler for more info on breeding outcomes. 


To feed dragons, you need to first go to your Hoard. Here, all of your items are separated into tabs. Choose which foods and the amount you'd like to feed to your dragons, and then click the Convert button. This turns your food items into points that your dragons consume. The Feed button is towards the upper right in your Lair. 

All dragons have a different diet. If you mouse over on a dragon's picture in your lair, it will tell you what kinds of foods it will eat. Some dragons are picky and only eat one or two types of food while others will eat everything. The order of foods listed in their info box is the preference for foods they'll eat. For instance, Imps eat Seafood, Meat, Plants, Insects. If you have seafood points converted, they'll consume those first. If there are no seafood, or not enough seafood points, your Imp will eat Meat. Etc. 

Additionally, dragons eat in turns by species and age. HERE is a good guide for that. 

Right next to the Feed button is an Arrange button. This lets you move around the dragons in your lair. There can't be any spaces between dragons, but you can otherwise move them around in any order you like. 


pinging etiquette
general dragon etiquette
 - borrowing, nest rental, etc. Coli dragons and stones
 - return dragons in same condition you received them in


Things to Get Started On Immediately:

*Start a Coliseum Team* - I cannot stress how useful having your own team of level 25 dragons will be. Registration windows are more or less always about a week before the next Flight Festival, which are extremely coli-heavy events. So choose three adult dragons you really like and get training! : D Here are two of the most popular guides to making a Coli team:
Culex's Guide
Kiena's Guide

*Gathering* - every day. You can change which regions you gather in, and different regions can yield different items. New items unlock at certain levels as well. 

*Baldwin's Bubbling Brew* - Start transmuting whatever junk you have on hand. Build up a good selection of materials. It will come in handy, believe me. It's also a good way to make money in the long run. 

*Pinkerton's Plundered Pile* - Get one free item per day

*Crim's Collection Cart* - Make small amounts of money for junk items every hour. Watch out for the stuff that is actually expensive though, Crim can be sneaky like that. 

*Tomo's Trivia Tablet* - An easy way to make 3k every day. HERE's a guide with all the answers~

*Bond with Familiars* - You can bond with a familiar by clicking the red heart button under the image of the familiar on your dragon's profile. Familiars give a small amount of treasure every time you bond with them and a chest every time you reach a new level of friendship.



Some great info and tips posted above! ^^ These were put together by Xanarcah!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LethalLulu said:


> Ahhhh I want to buy my 4-digit <3333
> SOON!!!!
> As soon as june 8th rolls around, man.  Imma be makin' cash like crazy B)






HOLLLA when you get him/her get ready for the 4 digit club ayyyy


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> HOLLLA when you get him/her get ready for the 4 digit club ayyyy



I'm pumped.  I need to stop spending my treasure, though lol.  I am using my vault so I don't touch it.


----------



## LilD

King Dad said:


> here's my starter dragon.  i joined the Wind Flight
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Noah



I really like the colors  very bright and electric


----------



## King Dorado

Nyx81 said:


> I really like the colors  very bright and electric



thanks!  the mate generated for him is a bit bland, but theyve made 3 eggs, so we'll see what hatches!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> thanks!  the mate generated for him is a bit bland, but theyve made 3 eggs, so we'll see what hatches!



If you ever want a sneak peek of your dragons offspring you can always input them into the Forsee Progeny wigit in the Scrying Workshop.


----------



## Aronthaer

Edited cuz I stupid


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you ever want a sneak peek of your dragons offspring you can always input them into the Forsee Progeny wigit in the Scrying Workshop.



yeah they can be pretty random though hah. 

also ugh ive been really lazy with fr other than events lately i totally need to make some dough.


----------



## piske

I changed my nature coatl to a wildclaw instead XD I like her a lot more this way!


----------



## roseflower

pinelle said:


> I changed my nature coatl to a wildclaw instead XD I like her a lot more this way!



Wow she looks stunning, a perfect nature wildclaw, love the accent


----------



## Alienfish

pinelle said:


> I changed my nature coatl to a wildclaw instead XD I like her a lot more this way!



ayy nice that accent is awesome !


----------



## piske

yayay, thank you roseflower and Moko!!!! XD


----------



## momiji345

Almost Finish Arathorn & my friend give me rally   All i need is is to put his helm and belt but i need to save Gems to add a ect slots  

BBCode:





Here my other warrior his name is  Toxic am training him in the coliseum 

BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

so what does this whole color wheel expansion dealie mean exactly?  

i've got some dragon eggs in my lair's nest, should i wait and hatch them after the color wheel expands???

when are the hatchlings' colors determined anyways?  are they determined by the programming upon dragon mating, or not until they're hatched from their eggs???


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> so what does this whole color wheel expansion dealie mean exactly?
> 
> i've got some dragon eggs in my lair's nest, should i wait and hatch them after the color wheel expands???
> 
> when are the hatchlings' colors determined anyways?  are they determined by the programming upon dragon mating, or not until they're hatched from their eggs???



It's determined from when you hatch them.  I personally am waiting haha.


----------



## King Dorado

LethalLulu said:


> It's determined from when you hatch them.  I personally am waiting haha.



ok, thanks- that's useful info!! so it sounds like i should wait to hatch mine too...


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> ok, thanks- that's useful info!!



I'm sure peisino (sorry I butchered your name!) or xan will tell you more, though. 
I just like to give quick info that I know, haha.


----------



## JellyLu

Does anyone have a lightning nest I can rent in a week orz ;;I realllly don't want to use the nest rental system if I don't have to


----------



## King Dorado

awww, look at this gorgeous dragon my Flight gave me for being a n00b:






oo i just noticed she was hatched on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> awww, look at this gorgeous dragon my Flight gave me for being a n00b:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oo i just noticed she was hatched on St. Patrick's Day!



oooh perfect! shiny, emerald saint pat's bb! perfect with the wind eyes :3


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dergs everyone. Bahah I'm so lazy on the site when there's not a festa so just saving up stuff for next holiday lol


----------



## RainbowCherry

My first dragon I bought (I've got a buttload of money from doing Tidal Trouble, so I bought a Fae. Gonna grab a mate and make some satanic Mirror Fae.) is actually really pretty. I heard that if you **** up your first dragon's colour-scheme (I love it, but I wouldn't want it on anything but a male tundra, so I kinda ****ed up there. And the female looks like peanut-butter) you're done, but I found this beauty on the market. Only 15k!




It just gives me this pure crystal vibe.


----------



## LethalLulu

In just one day of bonding with my familiars:






I have about 5-10 more familiars that will become awakened this week, too.


----------



## Aronthaer

Yass, our flight is dominating! I exalted a lot of dragons to help with the push, glad to know that it was worth it haha


----------



## JellyLu

Still looking for a lightning nest for next week if anyone has one~


----------



## Shirohibiki

yes hello i am rising from the grave to ask if anyone is pushing this week? i kind of never have any clue as to where to see who's pushing when x.x i checked dragons wanted but found nothing

i don't want to exalt dragons for myself i want extra money >:


----------



## King Dorado

ay i got a gem!  i dont know how or why, but i gots one


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> ay i got a gem!  i dont know how or why, but i gots one



you get one each day if you keep that bar above a certain %, also when you exalt or open chests they can give you too.


----------



## JellyLu

Oops got another one


----------



## CatlandCat

I'm looking for a few nests that I can breed my dragons on if anyone has them.
I am looking for 3 Ice nests, 1 Light nest and 1 Shadow nest.
I'll pay if need be.

Thanks to anyone that lends me a nest.


----------



## Peisinoe

CatlandCat said:


> I'm looking for a few nests that I can breed my dragons on if anyone has them.
> I am looking for 3 Ice nests, 1 Light nest and 1 Shadow nest.
> I'll pay if need be.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that lends me a nest.



I can nest but i wont be able to put them on until june 8th lol. Mine are full atm. But theyll be free then i think


----------



## LethalLulu

CatlandCat said:


> I'm looking for a few nests that I can breed my dragons on if anyone has them.
> I am looking for 3 Ice nests, 1 Light nest and 1 Shadow nest.
> I'll pay if need be.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that lends me a nest.



Oh I forgot to respond to this haha.  I can nest for you!  (I'm shadow)


----------



## Xanarcah

It's killing me that I'm not going to be going for the color wheel release. .-.

On the other hand, I'm going to Odaiba that day to see the life-sized Gundam, so there's that.


----------



## Peisinoe

colorpocalypse


its upon us!!! 29hrs


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> colorpocalypse
> 
> 
> its upon us!!! 29hrs


_That soon?_


heavy breathing


----------



## Kellybelly

Oops, FR is down...


----------



## FancyThat

Kellybelly said:


> Oops, FR is down...



Yes I just tried to log in but couldn't connect to the server , I could be wrong but I think they mentioned something about a planned downtime today?


----------



## momiji345

FancyThat said:


> Yes I just tried to log in but couldn't connect to the server , I could be wrong but I think they mentioned something about a planned downtime today?



It feel like forever XD ,even if iv only waited for 20 mins ,Hope the server come back


----------



## FancyThat

momiji345 said:


> It feel like forever XD ,even if iv only waited for 20 mins ,Hope the server come back



Me too, I need my dragon fix .


----------



## Kellybelly

momiji345 said:


> It feel like forever XD ,even if iv only waited for 20 mins ,Hope the server come back





FancyThat said:


> Me too, I need my dragon fix .



Me three! Haha 
I think there was a maintenance period planned for 10pm FR time today. But I could also be wrong. xD


----------



## momiji345

Kellybelly said:


> Me three! Haha
> I think there was a maintenance period planned for 10pm FR time today. But I could also be wrong. xD





3.09 am here ,trying to hold on but so tired ...


----------



## Alienfish

hypeintensifies x)

blah sucks it's still down, well back to reading or drawing turts


----------



## RainbowCherry

Never have I ever seen people so excited about colour...

Ha, I suppose making the best-looking dragons is a big part of the game, but wow. Better give me the best shades of red.


----------



## piske

I'm super hyped for the color wheel expansion~ I was already excited for potential combos for my current nest previously, but I'm so excited for the new possible colors!!!!! XD


----------



## JellyLu

Would it be best to sell eggs now or when the expansion is released later? o:


----------



## Peisinoe

10 hours and 41 minutes








Okay but there is no way to guarantee egg prices.

So this is what im guessing ( aka talking about it every day wit Xan for like 4 weeks).

People will buy some up before rollover, but not much so LAH could reach 320g. After rollover, Undercutters will drop prices down. 

HOWEVER hatch parties. Hatch parties create hype. and guess what else. Triples create hype. NEW NICE GENE SCRYS create hype. If you have ever been on a hatching/scatter binge. Then you will know;; you can't stop.

I once did 10 scatters in a row; and then i wanted more.


So with that being said.


Dip in prices after rollover bc everyone is dumping them(im going by gems bc easier for me). 5-6 hours after rollover. Prices will steadily rise; people in other time zones; nice hatches; hatching parties. HYPE and people wanting to follow the trend and be a part of this community event. THEN 2-4 days aferwards, prices will stabilize and start dropping. At this point people will want to save their money for nice, but not like xxy or whatever in bomb colors (looking at you radioactive).


Some things to think about that can affect egg prices; scatter prices. Scatters are set at 350G. So we might see eggs break that price or we wont. Im thinking nice eyes will break the 350G mark, but unpopular colors will not.

HOWEVER; scatters have a disadvantage; once you scatter a combo you can't get it back. 

Hatching eggs = new dragon with new combo of colors

Scatter= chance of ruining a decent hatch with an ugly ass new combo



TLDR;  Who knows. You can toss some on AH now for 1-3 days at a decent price (above lah) but you could lose out on pontential profit

Or you can wait and see what they are like; risky bc it could drop before you have a chance to make lots of money.


----------



## Alienfish

320 g though, holy crap man :0


----------



## Peisinoe

when i say toss on lah but miss potential profit

like you toss for 320g; go to bed; wake up and lah is 360 g

But by then all those eggs and other people have been selling. Once you toss on LAH at 360g it might start dipping?

Some scenarios to think about, and I wouldn't say you should do this. Bc its all up to how you wanna risk it lol.

New color wheel is on a whole 'nother level compared to NotN. so idk what to sayyyy but just give my insight on how the market will be affected.


ALSO ANNIVERSARY;; they did familiars and extra fam brewing so take that into account too??? like its gonna be cray

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> 320 g though, holy crap man :0



im just guessing lol

LAH has been 310 for the past few days; i hope it does go up but idk man


----------



## LethalLulu

Good thing I'm opening all my eggs so I don't have to worry about this B)


----------



## roseflower

Can?t wait for all the new colours, and I?m on a lot of pinglists for mass egg hatches, I?m really looking forward to seeing what they`ll be hatching from their eggs


----------



## King Dorado

lol, its like you guys are speaking in a language i dont understand at all...


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> lol, its like you guys are speaking in a language i dont understand at all...



Haha, I feel you.  You'll get used to it in no time.  It's a very hectic time right now because of the color wheel coming out.  I've been watching all the new color previews come out since I joined, so I'm extremely excited.


----------



## Peisinoe

Okay but i need people to give me the play by play on website malfunction lol

I'll probably be asleep so it would be nice to see people be like

"OMG THE SITE IS DOWN FOR 3 HRS"

"I COULDN'T EVEN use the site!!!!"

"screeeeam"

etc etc

I just like watching the world burn


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> lol, its like you guys are speaking in a language i dont understand at all...



If i had to equate it to Pokemon, imagine that this ultra popular game has been with gen 1 Pokemon the entire time. People know the stats, elements, weaknesses, strengths, individual moves, tms, everything like the back of their hand. They know how to make teams to ace through each obstacle that comes up, no sweat. 

_And then they announced gen 2._ 

All new moves, elements, and so many more Pokemon suddenly introduced to the pool. New starters, new bosses, new tricks to learn.

Suddenly your super perfect team could use some fresh blood. So you clean out a bunch of Pokemon that were just okay and set out to catch the newest pretty ones, the ones with the amazing hidden move, the ones that can save your neck in a pinch. 

Flight rising is like this. People know the old colors inside and out. They know how to make pairs to get specific color ranges, what accent colors show up with ripple/poison, and how certain colors react with iridescent. Breeding is getting stale because everything had been done already. And now we're getting 110 new colors to play with. 


Economics explanations with have to wait till i get back though. Too complicated for mobile.


----------



## King Dorado

oh wow, 100 new colors, when was the last time they did a color expansion???

ive got 3 eggs ready to hatch tomorrow-- sounds like new color wheel will be in effect for all hatchlings tomorrow-- is there any reason for me to sit on these eggs??

also, what other festivities will be going on tomorrow or later this month??  (i havent found an announcement there for anything but color wheel...)


----------



## Xanarcah

This is the first expansion, hence why hype is through the roof. 

Light's festival, Brightshine Jubilee will be happening later this month! Around the last week or so. There should also be something for the anniversary, but the announcement won't go up until the 8th


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> Okay but i need people to give me the play by play on website malfunction lol
> 
> I'll probably be asleep so it would be nice to see people be like
> 
> "OMG THE SITE IS DOWN FOR 3 HRS"
> 
> "I COULDN'T EVEN use the site!!!!"
> 
> "screeeeam"
> 
> etc etc
> 
> I just like watching the world burn


Me every time Blizzard released a new game.
Except Overwatch, that went surprisingly smooth.  I actually didn't buy it right away because of what happened with Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2.  Starcraft 2 was down for some crazy amount of time.  (at least 5 hours if I recall correctly)

I wanna stay up all night for this wheel lol
I'm beyond hyped


----------



## Peisinoe

So I'm gonna leave this here....


http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=14&tab=dragon&did=24231460

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made mistake of going to bed at 9pm like a good little girl and now I'm awake at 2am


----------



## King Dorado

ive only been a member at FR for like 4 days.  am i really gonna stay up til 3:30 AM for this color wheel hoopla???

signs say... mayyyyyybe...


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> So I'm gonna leave this here....
> 
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=14&tab=dragon&did=24231460
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I made mistake of going to bed at 9pm like a good little girl and now I'm awake at 2am



Omg 

WAIT

SPEARMINT

YOU SLY DOG


----------



## roseflower

LethalLulu said:


> Omg
> 
> WAIT
> 
> SPEARMINT
> 
> YOU SLY DOG



Have you seen Undel?s Pearlcatcher with Strawberry and Plum(Basic tert)


----------



## Cadbberry

I have one light egg, I hope I get something on it....


----------



## LethalLulu

roseflower said:


> Have you seen Undel?s Pearlcatcher with Strawberry and Plum(Basic tert)



Hhhhhhhhhh
Dang, breaking the system.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Meanwhile I'm over here constantly checking my own dragons to see if anything changed. The hype. ;o;


----------



## King Dorado

who is Undel??


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> who is Undel??



A moderator/admin/owner of FR, something along those lines.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, ok I am definitely tired, I was looking through Undel's dragons and saw the one you linked.  I though YOU hatched that, pei, haha.

On that note, I'm not answering any more questions at 3 am lol.


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> who is Undel??



Undel is one of FR?s administrators and also an artist, responsible for lots of FR?s art, drawing and designing


----------



## Cadbberry

So the new color wheel is working once the site reopens right?


----------



## LethalLulu

Trying so hard to work the site, but oh boy, the lag, haha.


----------



## Cadbberry

G1 with Hunter 




New Wine color





Antique and Oilslick





Smoke Color


----------



## momiji345

BBCode: Gen 1 





Primary Hickory Basic NEW
Secondary Steel Basic
Tertiary Driftwood Basic NEW
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BBCode: Gen 1





Primary Blue Basic
Secondary Auburn Basic NEW
Tertiary Abyss Basic


----------



## Cadbberry

Can I buy an egg off of someone XD I so wish I had more eggs


----------



## King Dorado

can we hatch some of our eggs, or is it an all or nothing deal?

eh, not understanding this forum vista item...


----------



## Peisinoe

PEARL LOOKS SO GOOOD


----------



## Cadbberry

Spent 250kt to get an egg....




WHAT IS THIS, WHAT EVEN IS THIS 
PrimaryGrey Basic
SecondaryTeal Basic
TertiaryOrange Basic


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> Spent 250kt to get an egg....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS, WHAT EVEN IS THIS
> PrimaryGrey Basic
> SecondaryTeal Basic
> TertiaryOrange Basic



Orange>>> i don't see Orange


----------



## LethalLulu

AAAYYYY HATCHED MY FIRST XXY
Noice

I'll be making a thread with all my hatchies once I can actually hatch them through all this lag, hehe.


----------



## Cadbberry

momiji345 said:


> Orange>>> i don't see Orange



All Trets doen't show as basic but....e hhhhhh so ugly and my least fav breed

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need stained so bad right now, if someone gifted me a stained gene I think I would pee my self, he would look so good with stained


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> All Trets doen't show as basic but....e hhhhhh so ugly and my least fav breed



oh ,I did not know that ,By the way i think he's  handsome its better then mine i am not a fan of Fae,and am not happy i only got 1 new clour on her And the other two is old clour..Arg i should of sold my egg


----------



## Sugar Plum

FR's down for maintenance again. At least my hatches so far have been nice. This is my favorite so far and the only preview of it I have:







Driftwood/Cantaloupe/Beige


----------



## LethalLulu

Ahh, feels good B)
Shame the eyes don't match, and the tert isn't the best.


----------



## Cadbberry

Fr is back up!


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Ahh, feels good B)
> Shame the eyes don't match, and the tert isn't the best.



i like the tert, could look really nice tbh


----------



## momiji345

Cadbberry said:


> All Trets doen't show as basic but....e hhhhhh so ugly and my least fav breed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need stained so bad right now, if someone gifted me a stained gene I think I would pee my self, he would look so good with stained



Hey Cadbberry ,Am looking to re home  my Imperial Female name Julia would you like  her ? she in breeding but after your more then welcome to have her  Free hope fully i get some nice hatch-Lings  from her befor she gets a new home 

BBCode: Orange Stained


----------



## Alienfish

Ahah the lag when bonding now cause 3k+ people are online at non-rush hours lol


----------



## momiji345

wow sang this baby boy for 20 gems

BBCode:





Primary Silver Petals
Secondary Magenta Facet
Tertiary Silver Glimmer


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> wow sang this baby boy for 20 gems
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary Silver Petals
> Secondary Magenta Facet
> Tertiary Silver Glimmer



man nice bro so petals are down to that now.


----------



## LethalLulu

Also these are all the eggs I hatched if anyone's curious!
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1880745/1


----------



## Alienfish

^nice i love the Sunset/Fuchsia/Lemon one


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> man nice bro so petals are down to that now.



unfortunately the price are still high,The lowest petals gen in the  Auction is 30 gems -20000 treasure

LethalLulu -love your new babys


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> unfortunately the price are still high,The lowest petals gen in the  Auction is 30 gems -20000 treasure
> 
> LethalLulu -love your new babys



that is cheap lmaoooo x) but gonna breed a few dergs of mine now to see what i get lol


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> ^nice i love the Sunset/Fuchsia/Lemon one



Yah, that one's the most popular one so far.


----------



## King Dorado

here are my new hatchlings, about half their colors turned out to be new:



Spoiler: newbie hatchlings



cyan NEW
buttercup NEW
brown







aqua
avocado
rust







teal 
peridot NEW
driftwood NEW








how do you get tertiary color to show up on basics??


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> here are my new hatchlings, no idea if any of these are the new colors:
> -snip-
> how do you get tertiary color to show up on basics??



They never will; you'd have to get underbelly or some other tertiary gene.


----------



## Peisinoe

some color combos im so excited about
honeydew honeydew cotton candy

LOOK AT THIS


----------



## LethalLulu

Peisinoe said:


> some color combos im so excited about
> honeydew honeydew cotton candy
> 
> LOOK AT THIS
> -snip-



Oh wooow, that's so pretty!  I'm happy with a lot of the scries I came up with for the eggs I hatched, haha.


----------



## Peisinoe

i was weak and hatched 4 eggs

3 ugly as hell so idk what i was thinking

this one is pretty nice actually


----------



## Alienfish

nice crap everyone, put some dergs in my nests so maybe i will get something cryfacey in a few days aha

so tempted to buy random stuff with new colors but nah moko gotta saveeeee


----------



## roseflower

Got me a spring vista, very pretty haha  Do I activate it through the hoard?
I hope I can find some of the coliseum vistas, looking nice too. I wonder how rare they will drop?


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Got me a spring vista, very pretty haha  Do I activate it through the hoard?
> I hope I can find some of the coliseum vistas, looking nice too. I wonder how rare they will drop?



yeah it's in the specialty tab : just click on it and activate ^^

yeah same :3 probably around egg rare i guess, idek haven't been grinding since last festa so


----------



## piske

YAY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!  my earth hatchie has a new color tert so I'll have to gene her up. I'm super excited that everyone can purchase vistas now!!!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Got me a spring vista, very pretty haha  Do I activate it through the hoard?
> I hope I can find some of the coliseum vistas, looking nice too. I wonder how rare they will drop?



yep, use it through your hoard and then make sure to go to account settings and choose it from the drop down or it won't show up 

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, is cobalt a new color?


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Got me a spring vista, very pretty haha  Do I activate it through the hoard?
> I hope I can find some of the coliseum vistas, looking nice too. I wonder how rare they will drop?



where is it being sold??


----------



## roseflower

Thank you Moko and pechue, it?s activated!
Yes Cobalt is new c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> where is it being sold??



You can buy it in the marketplace, under "speciality", when it is in stock, but it is kinda expensive.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah forgot you had to do it manually in settings though .. me lazy lol and npssss


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Thank you Moko and pechue, it?s activated!
> Yes Cobalt is new c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy it in the marketplace, under "speciality", when it is in stock, but it is kinda expensive.



woot!  I think the vistas are so cute :3 and thanks for letting me know about cobalt! then my little fae has two new colors! I think she's pretty cute~






- - - Post Merge - - -

think she might look good like this!


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> You can buy it in the marketplace, under "speciality", when it is in stock, but it is kinda expensive.



the Treasure hoarder one is rthere now-- its 500k...  how much was Spring vista?


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> the Treasure hoarder one is rthere now-- its 500k...  how much was Spring vista?



It was 250k.


----------



## cheezyfries

got a really pretty coatl baby 






all the others didn't work out though haha, they all have new colors in their basic terts >.< don't know if i'm going to sell or keep this baby yet though


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> got a really pretty coatl baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the others didn't work out though haha, they all have new colors in their basic terts >.< don't know if i'm going to sell or keep this baby yet though



he's so LOVELY!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## ssvv227

this girl is my scatter project?? but i did scatter her once since the colour release and this is what she's looking like right now ;o; i'm just a little torn on her primary....just a little >.>

pumpkin, storm, iris





on the other hand, of all the non-gen 1 near-misses i hatched i managed to hatch this baby ;o; ~~~~~
moon petals/moon butterfly/white stained


----------



## Alienfish

ssvv227 said:


> this girl is my scatter project?? but i did scatter her once since the colour release and this is what she's looking like right now ;o; i'm just a little torn on her primary....just a little >.>
> 
> pumpkin, storm, iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, of all the non-gen 1 near-misses i hatched i managed to hatch this baby ;o; ~~~~~
> moon petals/moon butterfly/white stained



i love that moon petal imp ~~


----------



## King Dorado

where do all the eye colors come from, are they random??  

some appear same or close to one of the dragon's colors, some do not...


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> where do all the eye colors come from, are they random??
> 
> some appear same or close to one of the dragon's colors, some do not...



If you hatched an Unhatched Egg, the eye will be based on the flight of the egg it was hatched from.  If you hatched from your own nest, they will have eye colors based on the flight you are in.
However, with nocturne eggs, it is random (as far as I've seen).

You can see different eye colors in the scrying workshop, the third/bottom box.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Dunno if someone posted this yet, but here's a link to most (all?) of the new colors in poison/toxin:

http://spectrespeeder.tumblr.com/tagged/flight-rising

I've been staring at them and deciding which to make into dream dragons. Also got the lantern vista and I loooove it.


----------



## Alienfish

grats i want the spring one but 250k bruh ^


----------



## King Dorado

yeah that lantern vista looks awesome, and so does the Spring one...

so i guess, once you equip a vista, you can unequip for a different one, but you can no longer sell it to somebody else??

and does anyone know-- can you own more than 1 of the same kind of vista (one to use and one to sell??)


----------



## Sugar Plum

I wonder if dom discounts will affect vistas...

I'd assume you can have more than one, especially since once you use it, it's no longer in your inventory.


----------



## piske

Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder if dom discounts will affect vistas...
> 
> I'd assume you can have more than one, especially since once you use it, it's no longer in your inventory.



ah, so it's no longer in your inventory but you can switch in between ones you've bought in your account settings?


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> ah, so it's no longer in your inventory but you can switch in between ones you've bought in your account settings?



that's correct-- mod Barbie told me you can switch among the vistas that you have equipped previously; but, once you equip your first one, you can only unequip it to switch to a different vista (you can never be blank again...)


----------



## brutalitea

I have A BUNCH of dragons for sale here


----------



## RainbowCherry

Whoa, whoa, whoa, sorry for being a noob, but how did you guys get the colourwheel dragons so early? Doesn't it take a while for dragons to hatch?


----------



## RainbowCherry

King Dad said:


> the eggs can be pre-existing but just unhatched-- the admins said the forum doesn't assign colors until hatching (not at the mating)...



Oooh, I see. Thank you.


----------



## piske

so idk if I want to keep this bb~ her secondary is a bit too bold for me lol. anyone want her for free? :3


----------



## JellyLu

Accidentally had 3 water eggs on the AH for the price of one egg because I picked 3 eggs instead of 3 days orz. I caught it though and hatched this bouncing baby boy from one of them






2 (I said 3 earlier because I'm dumb) new colors and I love him ;u; Precious
Debating on selling though because he doesn't quite fit in with my imp hoard....


----------



## Bunnilla

Omg I wish I could play, but sadlyz they dont want people to make new accounts for a while


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> so idk if I want to keep this bb~ her secondary is a bit too bold for me lol. anyone want her for free? :3



ooo, i'd love to have her, por favor!


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> ooo, i'd love to have her, por favor!



for suuure! will send you a cr right now ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> Omg I wish I could play, but sadlyz they dont want people to make new accounts for a while



I would be surprised if they didn't have a registration window next month too~


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> for suuure! will send you a cr right now ;D



thank you so much!  i think she looks great!!


----------



## cheezyfries

pechue said:


> he's so LOVELY!!!!!!!! <3



thank you!! <3 sold him already lol but only 10 days until his parents can hatch again! also i'm assuming that it's better to hatch eggs than to sell them right now? the prices aren't going up haha


----------



## momiji345

Dragons for sale if any one want's to buy  Only 15 k each (15000 Treasure ) pm here  on Bell tree 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/fs3/1884385


----------



## tumut

GEN1 MIST/ORCHID/ORCA
HOW THE **** WAS THIS ONLY 50K???

- - - Post Merge - - -




Also i'm selling this cinnamon/ivory/gloom fae, bought it off impulse but it doesn't really fit with my lair scheme too well


----------



## Peisinoe

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA






- - - Post Merge - - -

omg is this really happening

i hatched this and the one i posted above
double radioactive xyy





- - - Post Merge - - -

o yeah i hatched this too

lmao

xyx


----------



## Shirohibiki

i'm too poor for the colorwheel... ): i didn't even bother to scry genes with the new colors yet bc i think i'll be too sad lmao. too many gorgeous dragons

there's a dragon i really want to make but i have no idea how long it'd take to breed her colors (and i haven't decided on a tert rip)


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> thank you so much!  i think she looks great!!



oh yay, you're so welcome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> GEN1 MIST/ORCHID/ORCA
> HOW THE **** WAS THIS ONLY 50K???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i'm selling this cinnamon/ivory/gloom fae, bought it off impulse but it doesn't really fit with my lair scheme too well



that noc is sooooo pretty o.o


----------



## piske

my coatl nest was finally ready to hatch and guys I love them soooo much!!!!!!! I love muted pastels (due to the stained tert) and they are perfect~ I was going to wait until tomorrow so their bday could be the 10th but I was too impatient ;u; I especially adore the watermelon girl <3


----------



## Alienfish

^ayy grats, i should have new babs on monday i think .3


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ^ayy grats, i should have new babs on monday i think .3



ah, nice!!! seriously the new color wheel makes it that much more exciting!!!!! so many great gen ones for sale right now...have to contain myself lol


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> ah, nice!!! seriously the new color wheel makes it that much more exciting!!!!! so many great gen ones for sale right now...have to contain myself lol



yes i know right i have to keep telling myself not to buy pretty pastel babs xD


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> yes i know right i have to keep telling myself not to buy pretty pastel babs xD



I knoooow. it's totally ruining the theme for my lair, haha XD also, I hate that the cool down for coatls is so long! ;u; I want to breed more pretty stained babs!!!


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> I knoooow. it's totally ruining the theme for my lair, haha XD also, I hate that the cool down for coatls is so long! ;u; I want to breed more pretty stained babs!!!



yeaaaaah :c i dont have a coatl atm but yeah some cooldown are just.. bruh


----------



## King Dorado

what do you guys think of the new vistas??  
which ones you gonna get??


----------



## Alienfish

i want the spring one cause spring and flowers lol but my treas lol ;;


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> what do you guys think of the new vistas??
> which ones you gonna get??



I got the fireflies one!  I want a more earth-themed one to come out though!


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey

I'm selling all the uglier or semi nice hatchlings here

PWYW tbh like i need space so... if you offer 50g/ T equivalent at 1:800 ill accept


----------



## brutalitea

Still selling dragons here

anyone want to trade 30kt for 38 gems? (I give you gems, you give me t)


----------



## Peisinoe

Peisinoe said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm selling all the uglier or semi nice hatchlings here
> 
> PWYW tbh like i need space so... if you offer 50g/ T equivalent at 1:800 ill accept



oh **** my thread lmao
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1884634


im taking exalt fodder too; or even food idc i want to hatch more eggs and i dont have space


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> oh **** my thread lmao
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1884634
> 
> 
> im taking exalt fodder too; or even food idc i want to hatch more eggs and i dont have space



OMG you have a lot of gen ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peisinoe

pechue said:


> OMG you have a lot of gen ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ikr

im about to exalt osme tbh

if anyoen wants one from here like literally... those with non familiars

ill take 2 fodder dragons for 1


----------



## King Dorado

is anybody else having a hard time deciding which vista(s) to purchase?

crikey!  (somebody should start a poll thread on which ones look best...)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Damn those vistas are nice, but I'm not active enough on the FR forum to buy one, yet that is. Also these colors are OVERWHELMING OMFG


----------



## Alienfish

So much nice stuff but yeah it's overwhelming so I'm pretty much just saving atm ha.. for vista or maybe old derg idek yet


----------



## JellyLu

Buying more fodder priced imps again because I'm imp trash




My friend is holding her for me rn, can't wait to add her to the imp hoard!


----------



## Alienfish

^nice pink turtttt grats 

im gonna sell some of my gems i think i need treas now more anyways


----------



## piichinu

anyone want this gen 1? gonna exalt soon bc no lair space





and more ill exalt unless someone wants one:


Spoiler:  


















edit: exalted them

also i hatched this one myself (2 of its siblings are in the spoiler) and i thought it was cool so im keeping it:
BBCode:


----------



## momiji345

Making a small weeby  flight rising shop site how dose it look am going to post this on tumber when i finish putting my dragons for sale (Still working on the site )    & If my price are to low or to high please let me know!

here the link -  
http://flightrising01.weebly.com/home-page/welcome-to-flight-my-rising-store


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Making a small weeby  flight rising shop site how dose it look am going to post this on tumber when i finish putting my dragons for sale
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174678View attachment 174677View attachment 174679



gosh, its kinda small image to view here--do you have a link??


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> gosh, its kinda small image to view here--do you have a link??



link - http://flightrising01.weebly.com/home-page/welcome-to-flight-my-rising-store


----------



## piske

ok, now I'm obsessed with buying vistas ;u; snagged this one as my dergs are def not leveled up enough to fight here! I LOVE IT


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> ok, now I'm obsessed with buying vistas ;u; snagged this one as my dergs are def not leveled up enough to fight here! I LOVE IT
> 
> View attachment 174693



i havent equipped any yet but i got the Spring seasonal and the treasure hoarder one.  ive been in the Coli training grounds all evening, enuf to level up to L4, and havent sniffed a vista there yet... 

Q- does all FR chat have to go here on this thread?  
could i start a poll thread re which vistas everyone likes, for instance??


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> i havent equipped any yet but i got the Spring seasonal and the treasure hoarder one.  ive been in the Coli training grounds all evening, enuf to level up to L4, and havent sniffed a vista there yet...
> 
> Q- does all FR chat have to go here on this thread?
> could i start a poll thread re which vistas everyone likes, for instance??



The vistas are a rare drop. xD Level 4 isn't very long, so keep trying!

I'm pretty sure no one will be bothered if you create a new thread with a FR poll. I haven't been on TBT outside of this thread for a loooooong time, so as long as it's not against any forum rules to have two threads about the same topic going (I'm not really familiar with the rules anymore whoops), then I don't see why not? It's not like it's generating much discussion, or being very general.


----------



## momiji345

omg i found vista Coli yahooo


----------



## piske

momiji345 said:


> omg i found vista Coli yahooo



oh, NICE! congrats!


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> omg i found vista Coli yahooo



which Coli vista did you get??


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> which Coli vista did you get??



I got kelp beda Vista


----------



## LethalLulu

I haven't even looked at the vistas yet lol.  I'm not sure which one I'll get if any.


----------



## Shirohibiki

just throwing this out there that if anyone stumbles across a bubblegum/flaxen/white female (preferably skydancer iri/facet/underbelly or glim) i will buy her. curse me and my decision on new colors for a fandragon sobs

i know it's extremely early so i will likely not find her for months but hey :')


----------



## Xanarcah

I think I may have found a dragon with new colors I actually want to keep!





White/Indigo/Obsidian


----------



## momiji345

Xanarcah said:


> I think I may have found a dragon with new colors I actually want to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White/Indigo/Obsidian



She Cute as a button


----------



## Alienfish

Think I'm gonna buy/save for another 6digit, I miss em :0

- - - Post Merge - - -






probably somewhat gonna change the genes they look horrid but hey old 25 derg i dont mind : D


----------



## Alienfish

if i had the dough mangoes


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> if i had the dough mangoes



ooooh butterfly looks great on him!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> ooooh butterfly looks great on him!!!!



yeah i love how the colors match *w* -steals some of momma's money and runs away- and ya im such a sucker for petals ugh


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> I think I may have found a dragon with new colors I actually want to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White/Indigo/Obsidian



Very pretty dragon congrats .

I'm trying to decide if I want to get a forum vista, also if I should sell the rest of my egg hoard. Flight rising problems .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> if i had the dough mangoes



Wow the glimmer and butterfly look awesome!


----------



## tearypastel

i was away at camp when the new colors debuted so i was a bit late with getting them, but i bought this cutie a couple hours ago. he's a gen one and he has a new color, cerise, as his secondary! (and his eyes match ahh)




i really like his color scheme, and i'm about to buy underbelly to show off the tertiary.

which brings me to the fact that i have all these battle stones that i never use and that i don't know how much they go for, so if somebody could tell me a base price that would be great (or just buy them from me tbh i'm gonna need all the treasure i can get)


Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish

ye i tried the scrying workshop thing, not a too big fan of seraph and that primary so yee but yeah old 25 mage derg


----------



## momiji345

omg i got 4 boss in the row...and i got no good treasure,Heath is so low but i can't believe i beat them kelp bed


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> omg i got 4 boss in the row...and i got no good treasure,Heath is so low but i can't believe i beat them kelp bed



i hate bosses they never drop their fam  :[


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> i hate bosses they never drop their fam  :[



me too , they should drop rare item  for every 5 boss or some thing ...am mad that i got nothing from them expt unused full item


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> me too , they should drop rare item  for every 5 boss or some thing ...am mad that i got nothing from them expt unused full item



yeah i keep getting useless materials n **** lol ://

also i wish i was more rich now so i could gene that fae but yeah never had a 25 stoned mage so im glad


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> yeah i keep getting useless materials n **** lol ://
> 
> also i wish i was more rich now so i could gene that fae but yeah never had a 25 stoned mage so im glad



are mage better then cannon dragons,Maybe the  next dragon i will make a mage /healer


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> are mage better then cannon dragons,Maybe the  next dragon i will make a mage /healer



i guess it's all preferences, mine was stoned and everything and i tried it out with two physical ones worked well imo as long as you don't fight whatever's strong against your derg


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> i guess it's all preferences, mine was stoned and everything and i tried it out with two physical ones worked well imo as long as you don't fight whatever's strong against your derg



ok thanks ,and Whats the build on your Mage ? I may do the picture below as a  set up but am not sure yet ,i want to make good strong  set up but the st is really low and it would get kill qick lol maybe i like your set up better


----------



## Alienfish

ye, here's mine:






seems to be some attack/mage mix idek lol


----------



## RainbowCherry

Damn you, community and lore, I'm still torn between Shadow and Plague (those eyes make me drool)!


----------



## momiji345

seems to be some attack/mage mix idek lol[/QUOTE] 

i think its a mix attack/mage and better then the one i show you  and  here the build i use for arathorn but my last stone i have hast i may change it tho i feel like it dose nothing ;p


----------



## Alienfish

RainbowCherry said:


> Damn you, community and lore, I'm still torn between Shadow and Plague (those eyes make me drool)!


pleg pie best pie join us!

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> seems to be some attack/mage mix idek lol



i think its a mix attack/mage and better then the one i show you  and  here the build i use for arathorn but my last stone i have hast i may change it tho i feel like it dose nothing ;p

View attachment 174751View attachment 174752[/QUOTE]

yeah i have culex physical attack on my two other but yeah gonna keep that fae as it is too lazy to waste money on *** lol


----------



## RainbowCherry

Moko said:


> pleg pie best pie join us!


But pleg pie give disese??


----------



## Alienfish

RainbowCherry said:


> But pleg pie give disese??



*sneeze* always : D


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ye, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be some attack/mage mix idek lol



This is a Mire Dragon build (with two too many Str and not enough Vit, someone didn't stat it right). That Lightning attack is a Physical move, not a magic attack. 


Too bad it's Lightning, though, Mire dragons are supposed to be Arcane. o:


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah figured it was some weird build, might tincture it later on but ye mainly wanted an old 25 so


----------



## Xanarcah

RainbowCherry said:


> But pleg pie give disese??



Most definitely. Many disease.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Yeah figured it was some weird build, might tincture it later on but ye mainly wanted an old 25 so



With a tincture, this would definitely be an A+ dragon. : D

Good luck with saving up for those genes you posted before toooo


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> Most definitely. Many disease.



much disease. many wow. such cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Most definitely. Many disease.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> With a tincture, this would definitely be an A+ dragon. : D
> 
> Good luck with saving up for those genes you posted before toooo



ye might do that asap when i have enough for those stones i miss, i guess i need eliminate and maybe that golden clock thing :0

thanks might take a few years


----------



## RainbowCherry

Moko said:


> *sneeze* always : D



are you dying


----------



## Xanarcah

RainbowCherry said:


> are you dying



Plague is about survival and life, so I'd hope she's not. o:


----------



## RainbowCherry

Xanarcah said:


> Plague is about survival and life, so I'd hope she's not. o:



Plaguebringer's dead because she's a spooky skeleton

Bad at own job


----------



## Xanarcah

RainbowCherry said:


> Plaguebringer's dead because she's a spooky skeleton
> 
> Bad at own job



Nah. Not sure where you got that idea from.

Try reading the Lore.


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> much disease. many wow. such cool.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ye might do that asap when i have enough for those stones i miss, i guess i need eliminate and maybe that golden clock thing :0
> 
> thanks might take a few years



clock thing ?? Do you mean  Haste(Level) + 5 breath gain (I will check if i have a spare one )


----------



## RainbowCherry

Xanarcah said:


> Nah. Not sure where you got that idea from.
> 
> Try reading the Lore.



M8 I was joking

And I saw fanart with the Plaguebringer's wings as bones rather than twisted tendrils, just saw her now. RIP


----------



## Xanarcah

*G1 DRAGONS FOR SALE

PLEASE BUY ONE SO I CAN KEEP BIDDING IN THIS AUCTION
It's up to 285kg now whyyyy*



Spoiler: Here Be Dragons







Peach/Peach/Tomato
XXY!





Turquois/Purple/Purple
XYY!





White/Heather/Abyss





Aqua/Periwinkle/Teal





Platinum/Pistachio/Mint
Fake snowbelly~





Splash/Chartreuse/Chartreuse
XYY!





Mist/Lapis/Iris





Cottoncandy/Sunshine/Pearl





Brown/Marigold/Sanddollar





Maize/Grapefruit/Abyss





Midnight/Cerulean/Crocodile





Orca/Plum/Emerald





Robin/Crimson/Eggplant





Bubblegum/Banana/Ultramarine





Ice/Aqua/Shadow





White/Black/Royal





Can haggle on prices and accept treasure and some items!


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> clock thing ?? Do you mean  Haste(Level) + 5 breath gain (I will check if i have a spare one )
> View attachment 174757



yea that one and yea sure you don't have to though ^^'

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> are you dying



no it's just a plague greeting


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> yea that one and yea sure you don't have to though ^^'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a spare one and Am looking for 15000 treasure or 20 Gems or maybe some thing that is equal to the item  or BTB ?? Trying to make it affable
> 
> NOTE:cheep's its selling in the Action house for 17995 TR or 24 gems


----------



## Alienfish

ah i think i will save up a bit i still need eliminate and those ****ers are kinda expensive already so...


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> ah i think i will save up a bit i still need eliminate and those ****ers are kinda expensive already so...



An Eliminate for your 6 digit level 25? Or a different dragon?


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> An Eliminate for your 6 digit level 25? Or a different dragon?



that one i bought, the other two i fight with are stoned (lol)


----------



## Xanarcah

Moko said:


> that one i bought, the other two i fight with are stoned (lol)



_Psstt, there's an Eliminate equipped already

In the first slot, second row_


----------



## Alienfish

egh yes i meant that other thing //moko go home ur drunk

thanks lel


----------



## momiji345

Is any one having problem with the coliseum,its my 5 th times that i froze ...arg i was on a nice winning street


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> Is any one having problem with the coliseum,its my 5 th times that i froze ...arg i was on a nice winning street



have you updated the plugins and such, also try alternate socket?


----------



## Xanarcah

momiji345 said:


> Is any one having problem with the coliseum,its my 5 th times that i froze ...arg i was on a nice winning street



It's pretty laggy for me right now. Prob because everyone is in there trying to farm for the new Vistas.


----------



## Alienfish

Yea, sometime it's just laggy af and flashin every other second too >>


----------



## Xanarcah

PRAISE G1 HYPE FOREVER AAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> PRAISE G1 HYPE FOREVER AAAAAAAAAAA



ghhhhh holy **** grats man1!!


----------



## momiji345

Xanarcah said:


> PRAISE G1 HYPE FOREVER AAAAAAAAAAA



....DAN GIRL ~grats


----------



## Xanarcah

Thank youuuu!


*Rolls around in a mountain of dragon money*


----------



## King Dorado

Xanarcah said:


> Thank youuuu!
> 
> 
> *Rolls around in a mountain of dragon money*



WOW- score!!  i bet you could buy more pokeballs here wit dat...

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> Is any one having problem with the coliseum,its my 5 th times that i froze ...arg i was on a nice winning street



i had problems with it earlier...

i'm noticing from all the coliseum jargon y'all are bandying about, that i seem to not know what i'm doing over there...  
i never even though to add all my stat points to 1 trait, those dragons must kill in just one blow i imagine...


----------



## momiji345

Question  what's a good price to sell gen 1 (how much should sell this baby girl  ) ??

BBCode:





PrimaryBlue Basic
SecondaryAuburn Basic
TertiaryAbyss Basic


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> WOW- score!!  i bet you could buy more pokeballs here wit dat...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i had problems with it earlier...
> 
> i'm noticing from all the coliseum jargon y'all are bandying about, that i seem to not know what i'm doing over there...
> i never even though to add all my stat points to 1 trait, those dragons must kill in just one blow i imagine...



I have a full team already, I don't need any more. : D A trainer can only carry 6 at a time and the rest stay in their Deposit Box. 

And yeah, we're using what's known as a Glass Cannon build, which means we put more or less everything into Str and Qck. So our dragons hit super fast and super hard. You can, of course, put your points into whatever stats you want to and still battle along just fine, but the Glass Cannon builds have been honed and refined and tweaked so that they're ultra ultra on point to make each dragon do the most damage and get through each battle as absolutely as quickly as possible. More finished battles = more overall loot and experience in the same amount of time. 



Here are the numbers I usually see in the coli:

My normal team does *456* damage per Scratch/Sap attack, *1407* damage with Eliminate, and *1767* with Eliminate after it's been Rallied. The result is me OKHOing my way through almost everything I encounter. 

We're also equipping our dragons with two Ambush stones each. The result is that a team of 3 fully trained dragons will get to take *8 consecutive turns* before the enemy ever gets a chance to move. Most of the time all of the enemies are defeated before that ever happens. 


The most popular Glass Cannon builds are these:

Culex's Kelp Beds Build (my favorite of them all)
*126 Str/59 Qck/6 Vit* - and the untinctured version *125 Str/59 Qck/everything else into Vit*

Culex's Farming Build (which has fallen out of popularity since the level changes made to the coliseum a few months ago)
*129 Str/50 Qck/13 Vit*

Kiena's All Purpose Build
*126 Str/58 Qck/11 Vit*


----------



## tumut

some boring pastel babes and a gen1 for sale


----------



## Xanarcah

Dixx said:


> some boring pastel babes and a gen1 for sale



That's almost almost a Kyuubey G1. xD


----------



## Alienfish

thanks for posting the build stats, i need to re-tincture that bab i got yesterday man : D


----------



## momiji345

Wow ok ,Am not sure if i like her or love her , there so much going on with her gen and clour 


BBCode:







here the sister
BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

a bit odd combo but i kinda like it :0

also done tincturing that derg so finally i can go fight and stuff yay! 

and woop glad to be home for once for the brightshine jubilee stuff, thank pleg pies mom has holiday in july this year...


----------



## momiji345

Moko said:


> a bit odd combo but i kinda like it :0
> 
> *I wish it was a male i think the combo looks better on male
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS*


----------



## Alienfish

naw, i prefer female imps because of that soaring look tbh


----------



## RainbowCherry

OOOH MY GOD ALL HAIL PLAGUE

haven't checked out the community forums yet, but those EYES.



It looked cool enough, but those eyessss! Black = red eyes = win

It looks a bit weird on here, the eyes are brighter ingame*


----------



## Alienfish

ayyy nice grats noice imp !


----------



## piske

RainbowCherry said:


> OOOH MY GOD ALL HAIL PLAGUE
> 
> haven't checked out the community forums yet, but those EYES.
> 
> View attachment 174804
> 
> It looked cool enough, but those eyessss! Black = red eyes = win
> 
> It looks a bit weird on here, the eyes are brighter ingame*



ahhh, the gold and black looks really great with the plague eyes! congrats!


----------



## King Dorado

Xanarcah said:


> PRAISE G1 HYPE FOREVER AAAAAAAAAAA



how were you able to get so much-- i mean im assumign that's more than people pay for a non G1 with two matching colors, but why??


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> how were you able to get so much-- i mean im assumign that's more than people pay for a non G1 with two matching colors, but why??



Essentially, because it's a G1. 

Here's the thing about G1s: they're a bit like the lottery on FR. 

First you need an unhatched egg. They're like 200k each right now. You could find one for free in the coli or by Scavenging, but that is a preeetty rare event. So each chance costs you a lot or money, or is free but very rare. 

And then you hatch it. All three color slots are random. 

There are now 177 colors. So there's a 1/177 chance of getting two colors that match (I think). It's higher if you want to make it a double of a new color, and even higher for the third color being new as well. But I can't math that, so we'll just say it's a big number. 

The XYX I sold was Clay/Sable/Clay, which is 1 off of being a Triple. People REALLY like G1s where all the colors go together. And having them all very very close in range with each other is magic. ESPECIALLY with all the new color hype going on right now. Essentially this dragon won the RNG lottery. 

There is a 1 in 31,329 chance of hatching any triple G1, and a 1 in 48,219 of getting a new color triple. 


It's a little bit like encountering a Shiny Pokemon through normal gameplay. You can play for ever and ever and BAM shiny encounter! And it's a Weedle. Oooor it could be something a lot cooler. 

With non-G1s, you have a lot of control over the hatchlings because breeding is based on a range on a color wheel, not random chance. Also, they're free to produce, just keep breeding the dragons and suddenly your lair is overflowing with new babies.

Price difference example:

I have a pair of Crystal X/Obsidian Ripple/Obsidian Underbelly Imps who hatch XYYs every single time. I can sell them for maybe 50-80k treasure each if the primary color is nice. I just sold a new colored baby with matching eyes for 125k treasure.
I once had a Lemon/Obsidian/Obsidian G1 with clashing Lighting eyes (so the eyes clashing would detract points). I sold it for 15k gems, which is the equivalent of around 12,450,000 treasure.


----------



## brutalitea

Still have dragons for sale HERE

I have a bunch of hatchlings ready to hatch after rollover tonight so I need these gone.


----------



## piske

xanarcah, you should be our official expert/statistician!!! ;D


----------



## Xanarcah

pechue said:


> xanarcah, you should be our official expert/statistician!!! ;D



That was more or less my reputation with the old crowd in this thread. xD I am the FR thread's Living Encyclopedia. 


My favorite title that I got given is _Pro Goddess_ though. Because it's just really funny. And I'm definitely not a casual player by any means.


----------



## King Dorado

check out another good looking Derg my flight gave me for being a n00b  (she was level 9 but i bought some stones and have taken her to coli a bit):


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> check out another good looking Derg my flight gave me for being a n00b  (she was level 9 but i bought some stones and have taken her to coli a bit):



Wowie, what a beaut!


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> check out another good looking Derg my flight gave me for being a n00b  (she was level 9 but i bought some stones and have taken her to coli a bit):



lovely boy congrats


----------



## JellyLu

Just thought I'd share with you guys. I was notified of a raffle to win a Gilded Chimes coatl. The Gilded Chimes are a wind subspecies and the ones in this raffle come with apparel and a familiar if you win them! I was told it's for all flights and to spread the word so yeh. The raffle is here

For ref my gilded chimes girl with her lore and such in the bio is here

If this kind of post isn't allowed I'm soz ^^; but in other news I was organizing my hoard and found old chests from holidays. Are they even worth anything now or should I just open....?


----------



## momiji345

Update new babys

BBCode: NEW Clour Cornflower  (Glimmer)





BBCode:NEW Clour  Lapis   (Glimmer)




HTML:

BBCode:  No new clour


----------



## ssvv227

some g1 I managed to snatch over the past few days @w@

my bubblegum pink lemonade girl!





I'm just really excited for her! and this is the current plan!





and the orca boy! boy am i loving this orca colour!





this is the tentative gene plan but it just may get changed should new and prettier genes get released!





last but not least the perfect boy to wear the sweet love accent!


----------



## momiji345

Question do you think am selling dragons to high or to little 
How do you like the layout/site   My goal is  simple theme easy to get around web site

Link---> http://flightrising01.weebly.com/


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey guys! I updated the members spreadsheet; anyone who pmed me to be added was was added.

Alsoooo I think anyone can edit it actually. So check it out to see if you can add yourself if you haven't already!


----------



## JellofishXD

There's this "Wedding magic-pink pearl" skin for sky dancers and it looks amazing!


----------



## ssvv227

bunch of gen ones for sale! just shoot me an offer if there's one you'd like!
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1892951


----------



## King Dorado

I still find it interesting that a Gen1 will sell for exponentially more than a bred dragon with the same exact colors.

i guess i can see both sides on that.  on the one hand, its kind of like, why should you pay more for a hotdog where the toppings you want came out of a random toppings generator, when you can just go to the hotdog stand and order the hot dog with toppings you want for way less.  on the other hand, i see where it is also like saying you'd rather pay more for a naturally occurring diamond than one thats been industrially made even if they have the exact same atomic/physical makeup.


----------



## piske

ssvv227 said:


> some g1 I managed to snatch over the past few days @w@
> 
> my bubblegum pink lemonade girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really excited for her! and this is the current plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the orca boy! boy am i loving this orca colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the tentative gene plan but it just may get changed should new and prettier genes get released!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least the perfect boy to wear the sweet love accent!



umm these gene ideas are all spectacular! teach meeee ;u;


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dad said:


> I still find it interesting that a Gen1 will sell for exponentially more than a bred dragon with the same exact colors.
> 
> i guess i can see both sides on that.  on the one hand, its kind of like, why should you pay more for a hotdog where the toppings you want came out of a random toppings generator, when you can just go to the hotdog stand and order the hot dog with toppings you want for way less.  on the other hand, i see where it is also like saying you'd rather pay more for a naturally occurring diamond than one thats been industrially made even if they have the exact same atomic/physical makeup.





A lot of people don't get the appeal but if you think about it in terms of triples then you'll understand. 
Someone hatched a triple raspberry...the chances of that are what 1: 4xxxx ...you would need to hatch 40k eggs to have a chance to get a triple colored dragon. 

Anyone can breed a triple they are special but aren't that special. Think of it in terms of Amiibos. Defect Amiibos go for a good amount bc what are the chances that every Rosalna will have a decapitated head or 2 Lumas instead of 1? It's hella rare.


----------



## ssvv227

some gen ones i hatched today @w@ and woob did i not get lucky!

my orca baby ;o;





double radioactive girl; she's pretty though....just not my thing >.>





and this haha


----------



## momiji345

ssvv227 said:


> some gen ones i hatched today @w@ and woob did i not get lucky!
> 
> my orca baby ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double radioactive girl; she's pretty though....just not my thing >.>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this haha



nice dragons ,I  love the  orca baby  the clour and eyes is nice combo


----------



## p e p p e r

i just started playing a few days ago, i wish it didn't start because now it's taking up so much of my time!  yikes

i'm having a lot of fun though


----------



## Xanarcah

p e p p e r said:


> i just started playing a few days ago, i wish it didn't start because now it's taking up so much of my time!  yikes
> 
> i'm having a lot of fun though



Welcome to FR! I'm glad you're enjoying your time playing so far, it's incredibly addictive. : D

If you've got any questions about anything, feel free to post or hit me up on FR with a PM/friend request! : D I've got the same username as here~


----------



## Peisinoe

ssvv227 said:


> some gen ones i hatched today @w@ and woob did i not get lucky!
> 
> my orca baby ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double radioactive girl; she's pretty though....just not my thing >.>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this haha






Double orca tho...


----------



## tearypastel

i've had this bab for 5 days and i've already spent 270k on him with the buying price and the gening kill me


----------



## FancyThat

Lovely dragons posted guys , I especially love that orca noc.

I'm on the hunt for a pastel male snapper right now, it's hard to find pretty snappers or at least it is for me lol. Maybe I'm just too picky with that breed.


----------



## King Dorado

a day of Firsts!

woot- after much coliseum work, i got 3 of my dragons fully stoned and up to level 17.

I also found my first unhatched egg (got it from loot drop in the Coliseum level).  should i sell it or hatch it??

I also purchased my first dragons.  bought them simply bc i like their breeds and colors and i think they'll have good-looking offspring.  (may add tertiary genes or change other genes tho):






(she should turn into this):







and here's her future mate:






their tertiary colors are saffron and sunset...


----------



## JellyLu

Not an imp this time ;o; but I love this girl I got from my fav hatchery




Scryed as an adult she'd look like this:


Spoiler: What a babe











I still can't get over how the url for the morphology scrying page says "morphintime" LOL


----------



## Esphas

first generation, 2 new colors, 2 days old, nocturne

pink/*lapis*/*smoke*

current:





adult:





say if interested in (tbt payments can be arranged)


----------



## Alienfish

noice dergs 






one of my pc's, wine/tarnish/mauve


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> noice dergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my pc's, wine/tarnish/mauve



I love the wine color!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I scattered my WC to shake things up a bit - now she's like a big ray of sunshine! XD


----------



## RainbowCherry

pechue said:


> I love the wine color!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I scattered my WC to shake things up a bit - now she's like a big ray of sunshine! XD



It looks beautiful! Gives me a funny taste in my mouth, reminds me of an old maple leaf. 

--
Starting to lore-up my dragons. HOW DO PEOPLE DO THIS

Starting to get proud of the dragons I've got though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGHHH

tfw when you see beautiful dragons but need to do other stuff with your treasure


----------



## Alienfish

@pechue thank you, yeah i think i will maybe keep for a bit, i love the 2nd color as well and the tum is matching good hmm...


----------



## momiji345

oh my ~In love with my baby girl ,I just hatch...was hoping to get Petals+Contour ,well her brother is Contour but arg i don't like his clour combo

BBCode: Rust/ Peach/Shamrock 








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BBCode:


----------



## Pandoria

Even though my account is fairly old, I've decided to start afresh (on the same account of course!), getting new dragons and using some TBT to buy some gems etc. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to explain some things to me//help out a beginner ;u;
PM me if you'd like too!


----------



## King Dorado

Marinette said:


> Even though my account is fairly old, I've decided to start afresh (on the same account of course!), getting new dragons and using some TBT to buy some gems etc. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to explain some things to me//help out a beginner ;u;
> PM me if you'd like too!



Xanarcah posted some very helpful guides on page one of this thread.  (i'm also a beginner)
enjoy!


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> Xanarcah posted some very helpful guides on page one of this thread.  (i'm also a beginner)
> enjoy!



I did do this! Although some of them are getting a little outdated because of recent releases, so some bits need updating. Feel free to hit up on FR with and questions you might have, same username as here!


----------



## King Dorado

I'm curious--- 
do most of you prefer a dragon with all three colors matching, 
or would you rather have one with colors that are different but very close to matching??


----------



## RainbowCherry

King Dad said:


> I'm curious---
> do most of you prefer a dragon with all three colors matching,
> or would you rather have one with colors that are different but very close to matching??



I'd prefer a variety of different, but matching, colours. It looks very shaded.

On the same note, what're your guys favourite breeds? Personally, my favourite's are Mirrors and Coatls (specificially male Coatls for their stance)


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> I'm curious---
> do most of you prefer a dragon with all three colors matching,
> or would you rather have one with colors that are different but very close to matching??



it depends, i do have a nice collection of genones with red colours though 

and my fav breed is wc i think, or guardian. and imps


----------



## King Dorado

still eyeballing the different breeds, but so far i like the spirals, imperials, pearlcatchers, and guardians.  

some of the dragons' appearances i like far more as hatchlings (such as the faes), is that why some people buy the scroll of youth??


----------



## LethalLulu

Coatls are my favorite, and as for colors, I have no preference.  I just like what looks nice to me haha.


----------



## JellyLu

The vast majority of my dragons have matching colors~ As for breeds I'm pretty sure you guys have noticed by now that I have an imp hoarding problem...if not you know now (I'm a mess)


----------



## Sugar Plum

King Dad said:


> I'm curious---
> do most of you prefer a dragon with all three colors matching,
> or would you rather have one with colors that are different but very close to matching??



I prefer having all 3 colors be very different. Having similar colors usually bothers me a lot.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> still eyeballing the different breeds, but so far i like the spirals, imperials, pearlcatchers, and guardians.
> 
> some of the dragons' appearances i like far more as hatchlings (such as the faes), is that why some people buy the scroll of youth??



Yep. I have a perma baby snapper because they are chunky cuties as babies. I wish there were "fat" dragons, because even the adult snappers which are supposed to be the "thick" dragons just look bulky, not fat. Maybe someday...


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yep. I have a perma baby snapper because they are chunky cuties as babies. I wish there were "fat" dragons, because even the adult snappers which are supposed to be the "thick" dragons just look bulky, not fat. Maybe someday...



yass- the snapper hatchlings are the ones i specifically had in mind, super cuties.  haha i dont have any yet though.  can the scroll be applied to an adult to turn it back into a hatchling?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> yass- the snapper hatchlings are the ones i specifically had in mind, super cuties.  haha i dont have any yet though.  can the scroll be applied to an adult to turn it back into a hatchling?



Yep! And you can check them out as hatchlings with the scrying workshop, because the genes/colors are a bit different as hatchlings. =]


----------



## Alienfish

yes snap babs are really cute  I had one before I think :3

Also ugh I totally need more treas now, rip :0


----------



## RainbowCherry

y u so expensive eliminate???

Slowly on my journey for Boreal Valley/Ghostlight Ruins vista.

(inb4 gives up and gets training field one)


----------



## piske

RainbowCherry said:


> It looks beautiful! Gives me a funny taste in my mouth, reminds me of an old maple leaf.
> 
> --
> Starting to lore-up my dragons. HOW DO PEOPLE DO THIS
> 
> Starting to get proud of the dragons I've got though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> UGHHH
> 
> tfw when you see beautiful dragons but need to do other stuff with your treasure



haha I guess she does look like an old maple leaf~ I actually renamed her to maple ;u;


----------



## piske

also, I added piebald to this guy and I think he looks pretty spiffy~






added butterfly to his mate too~ not sure how I want to dress her yet...!


----------



## Alienfish

^nice coatl.. butterfly is so beautiful and i love that stained mannnnnnn :3

also trying to get more treas but tbh it's faster buying here or something..


----------



## momiji345

BUYING 50 k for 100 BTB Pm if you like to trade ;0 ) Need to up grade to a bigger lair


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> ^nice coatl.. butterfly is so beautiful and i love that stained mannnnnnn :3
> 
> also trying to get more treas but tbh it's faster buying here or something..



;)
Jk I only have like 80k treasure right now lmao.


----------



## King Dorado

I've got an unhatched water egg from the coliseum, that i'd be willing to trade somebody here for tbt stuff.   

altho, im not sure what i would take, it would have to be a really cool collectible or something...


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> ;)
> Jk I only have like 80k treasure right now lmao.



lol yeah i was actually thinking about hitting your butt for it but i saw you had less than i needed so ya lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> lol yeah i was actually thinking about hitting your butt for it but i saw you had less than i needed so ya lol.



Yah ; w ;
Come on monthly events, hurry up!!
I need to buy more dragons, now, too because I have more lair space xD


----------



## Xanarcah

This festival will have the new familiar series, I'm so excited to see them! And it sounds like holiday vistas too!


----------



## roseflower

Xanarcah said:


> This festival will have the new familiar series, I'm so excited to see them! And it sounds like holiday vistas too!



Can?t wait for the new fams! Yeah sounds like we might get festival vistas, representing all the flights. I?d need to wait til next March to get my flight?s vista haha ^^
Also my birthday is on June 27th, which means that my birthday is almost every year during Brightshine Jubilee @.@


----------



## LethalLulu

Oh really?!!  Oh, I'm super excited now!  I always buy the monthly familiars for keeps <3
Also it sucks when I want to complete my bestiary, but I know I'll never get KS familiars.  Feelsbadman.


----------



## Alienfish

Xanarcah said:


> This festival will have the new familiar series, I'm so excited to see them! And it sounds like holiday vistas too!



ayyy yes i so need more vistas ;; i only have that anniv one so ya lol tis gonna be fun AND I WILL BE HOME YES


----------



## RainbowCherry

I bred this beauty yesterday!




I plan to breed him with another lead-crackle to make a fancy bunch. I really need another female yellow/light coloured dragon with crackle. I'll be willing to grind up some money to buy her if anyone has one!

This is what my G, Irithyll, will look like as a grown man.


----------



## piske

^ that looks really, really gorgeous! I need more dragons so I can actually use more familiars!! ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

ye same i have tons of fams just laying in my hoard lel </3 

and nice noc there !


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> This festival will have the new familiar series, I'm so excited to see them! And it sounds like holiday vistas too!



New vistas will be awesome. I don't think I've seen the new familiars yet does anyone know what they are?


----------



## LethalLulu

Xan you were in my dream last night lmao.
Of all the things that I thought would appear in my dream, I ended up playing a console fps with you online and I recognized your username.  

Also I am not really interested in vistas at all.  I might change my mind, but I really just want all the familiars and new dragons.  Also to finish my geneing project haha.


----------



## Alienfish

i just need more treas for older dergs i guess ha but yeah i probs wont buy vistas for the prices anyways


----------



## piske

idk how to dress this girl~ her colors are so hard, they don't really match a lot :< she is a seer for my clan, so I tried to go with that theme but I think a turban/sandwastes apparel maybe looks too obvious? ... HALP!


----------



## Alienfish

^naw i like it it looks a bit hippie tbh


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> ^naw i like it it looks a bit hippie tbh



ooh yay, I like hippie! :>


----------



## Xanarcah

LethalLulu said:


> Xan you were in my dream last night lmao.
> Of all the things that I thought would appear in my dream, I ended up playing a console fps with you online and I recognized your username.



Excellent! xD

Was I doing well?


----------



## King Dorado

oops-- i didnt know the price got progressively higher to expand your lair each time, and i received more gift dragons and also blew my treasure buying more dragons. 
 i guess buying or breeding more will have to wait.   

here are the nine newcomers to my lair, a little something for everyone:



Spoiler: triple sea foam noodle












Spoiler: golden imperial












Spoiler: first gen Nocturne to match my female












Spoiler: Russian tundra girl covered in snow












Spoiler: fearsome pitch dark mirror












Spoiler: tropical rainbow coatl












Spoiler: Welsh dragon Ridgeback








he should look like this, like the embodiment of the Welsh flag:










Spoiler: butterfly girl








she should look like this:










Spoiler: fiery phoenix girl








she should look like this:


----------



## LethalLulu

Xanarcah said:


> Excellent! xD
> 
> Was I doing well?



Honestly, I'm not really sure lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> oops-- i didnt know the price got progressively higher to expand your lair each time, and i received more gift dragons and also blew my treasure buying more dragons.
> i guess buying or breeding more will have to wait.
> 
> here are the nine newcomers to my lair, a little something for everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: triple sea foam noodle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: golden imperial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: first gen Nocturne to match my female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Russian tundra girl covered in snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fearsome pitch dark mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tropical rainbow coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Welsh dragon Ridgeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he should look like this, like the embodiment of the Welsh flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: butterfly girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fiery phoenix girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she should look like this:


Omg I love the green and black mirror.  Makes me think of Thresh


----------



## Alienfish

nice dergs dad! i'm just trying to save treas here going bad lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pechue said:


> idk how to dress this girl~ her colors are so hard, they don't really match a lot :< she is a seer for my clan, so I tried to go with that theme but I think a turban/sandwastes apparel maybe looks too obvious? ... HALP!



My seer wears one of the cowls and I really like that it makes her eyes white.


----------



## Alienfish

^noice it can do that? :0

100k treas to go hurr hurr


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> ^noice it can do that? :0
> 
> 100k treas to go hurr hurr



what you raising all dat treasure for?


----------



## piske

@kingdad - I love that rainbow coatl girl! great colors! and thanks @kaydeekrunk! the white eyes look super cool for a seer! :> she is so icy and lovely!


----------



## King Dorado

oops bought another derg, i've become smitten by these Skydancer girls:


----------



## LethalLulu

King Dad said:


> oops bought another derg, i've become smitten by these Skydancer girls:



Oooh, pretty.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> oops bought another derg, i've become smitten by these Skydancer girls:



YAY skydancers are the best! ;D


----------



## momiji345

lol when i saw the tittle i  thought  of a music label  (cd  songs )  and great dragons by the way  

I have a triple sea foam noodle
golden imperial for  u and i 
The first gen Nocturne to match my female
Russian tundra girl ,In covered in snow 
fearsome pitch dark mirror  rock
tropical rainbow coatl happniess 
Welsh dragon Ridgeback 
butterfly girl 
fiery phoenix girl

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> oops-- i didnt know the price got progressively higher to expand your lair each time, and i received more gift dragons and also blew my treasure buying more dragons.
> i guess buying or breeding more will have to wait.
> 
> here are the nine newcomers to my lair, a little something for everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: triple sea foam noodle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: golden imperial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: first gen Nocturne to match my female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Russian tundra girl covered in snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fearsome pitch dark mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tropical rainbow coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Welsh dragon Ridgeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he should look like this, like the embodiment of the Welsh flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: butterfly girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fiery phoenix girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she should look like this:


----------



## Xanarcah

It's been a while since I last did one of these, but we've had a lot of new people join, so here we go! 


There's a Flight Festival coming up soon! It begins on Sunday morning, immediately after Rollover (00:30).



*OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*

*Overview On How Festivals Work*

Each Flight has their own elemental festival during the last week of a designated month. June is Light's month, with the *Brightshine Jubilee*!

During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for exclusive festival apparel and familiars at the Festive Favors booth. You can either *fight in the coliseum for the currency* (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), *Craft currency at Baldwin's Bubbling Brew*, or *find it by gathering in the same region as the festival*. This festival is Light's, so use your gathering turns in Light and fight Light monsters! : D Light's currency is the *Immaculate Tablet*. 

This festival, the best Coliseum farming locations look like they'll be the *Arena*, *Crystal Pools*, *Sandswept Delta*, and *Harpy's Roost*.


Light's festival is unique in that it is the first festival of the FR year. Each year the staff changes the festival system slightly and implements new features and changes old ones. Things like festival item prices and which items will retire and which will be released again in the future. As such, information in this specific run through may be incorrect or incomplete as it's based off of previous festivals and snippets of information mentioned in announcements. 



The Festive Favors booth sells 1 Flight Emblem, 1 Familiar, 1 Themed Vista that is part of a set, and 1 Unique Apparel item specific to that flight festival. They cost between 35 and 65 currency each. 

There is a new system underway for the Festive Favors items that stops them from being fully retired. It hasn't yet been implemented into the game yet, but you can read more about it in the announcement HERE. 


There will also be *6 skins* and *6 accents* for sale in the Marketplace. They're *35k each*, but you can get them for cheaper (*29,750*) by having someone from Light buy them for you. I encourage TBTers in Light to help buy them for others here. Or if no one is available to buy, go to a Dominance Discount shop in the Item Sales Forum and ask them to buy skins/accents with the discount. Don't forget to leave your buyer a little tip!

Skins and accents are difficult to snipe from the Marketplace on the first few days of the festival. Around the middle of the week they're much easier to buy since the rush has died down. On the every last day, especially as it gets closer and closer to rollover, the Marketplace will turn into a mad frenzy of people trying to buy their skins and accents last minute. So *buy your skins and accents during the middle of the week* and save yourself the stress. 

There are now *Skins and Accents available to be crafted at Baldwin's*! Each festival, 1 Skin and 1 Accent will be craftable, and obtained exclusively through Baldwin. Their recipe changes from month to month, but they generally require *4 or 5 of two different low-rarity Baldwin materials* (usually greens) *plus around 10 of a material* (like Shale or Salt) that can be found from digging in the festival flight's element. *The Skin and Accent recipes are Level 2*.

Additionally, you can craft festival currency at Baldwin's as well! There are three recipes for the currency, each for a different quantity. The most useful of them all is the *recipe for 20 Currency*. In past festivals the recipe was *Level 3* and required *1 Grey Slime* (gotten from transmuting an apparel) and *1 Copper Muck* (gotten from transmuting a familiar)

In the Coliseum and also via Digging, you can find 6 different chests, each containing one of the Marketplace accents/skins. Don't open them. D: They're usually worth more sold unopened than the skin inside is worth, especially around the end of the week, because of their value as a collectible item. 

*HERE is a magnificent guide to which coliseum venues are best to farm in for festival currency!* It's not fully up to date right now because no one is sure which chests will drop from which monsters until the festival actually starts, but check back on it on Sunday and it should be more or less complete by then!

Festivals run from *Sunday at 00:30AM server time until Saturday at rollover (midnight server time)*. So remember to use up all your festival currency and buy the skins and accents you want before then! 



*Ways To Profit From Festivals*

*-* *Sell your currency early in the week.* Festivals start on Sundays and end on Saturdays at rollover. *At the very beginning of the week, currency can sell for around 2k each*, sometimes more in the very early morning on Sunday. It _usually_ drops shortly after that and *ends up around 300-500t each at the end of the week*. So you can either just outright sell the currency and forego the festival items, or sell them at the beginning of the week and buy them back for cheaper at the end of the week. *I usually find around 1 currency for every minute spent farming in the coliseum*, so that ends up being 60/hour. *Imagine 60k+ per hour in profits. *

*-* *Buy popular apparel/familiars/skins/accents to hoard for later.* They tend to go up in price as newer players join and want them or players who weren't able to get them during the festival buy them. Takes some time for them to go up in value, but it's overall a good investment.

*-* *Sell extra Baldwin Materials.* The skin/accent recipes as well as the currency recipes take only low-rarity Baldwin materials, which are very quick to transmute. During the festival their prices skyrocket as people rush to buy them in order to make more currency, making it a good time to sell. 

*-* *Sell your Coli drops.* After spending so many hours in the Coli, you're bound to end up with a bunch of loot to sell. : D Even the small stuff is worth a lot in large quantities, especially now that Alchemy has bumped up the prices on so many formerly cheap items and there are new Swipp trades being added all the time. Food sells for around 20t per point on the forums (not per food item, per point), and much higher than that in stacks in the AH. 

*-* *Train fodder dragons* to exalt at the same time as farming for currency. You'll be in the Coli anyway, so why not? 

*-* *Keep an eye on the prices of festival chests.* There are occasionally one or two chests that are somehow rarer than the rest, and are worth more because of this. On the last day or two of the festival, they will often skyrocket in price because collectors who haven't found them yet are desperate to complete their collections and buy them. 

*-* *Trade festival currency for other retired items or usermade accents/art.* During festivals, the Item Sales board is full of people willing to trade their old, retired items, or usermade accents or art for festival currency. It's a once a month chance to be able to work through some of your wishlist items for something that drops in the coliseum pretty regularly, so take advantage of it if there's something you've been wanting! Try to secure a trade in the early part of the week before the value of the currency goes down in order to get a better deal for yourself. 



That just about covers the basics. Ask me more questions if you've got them!
I'm serious, walls of text are my specialty. I have a degree in them. 



*Quick Links*

- Festival Coliseum Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514/1

Haven't finished leveling a team yet?
- Culex's Guide
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
- Kiena's Guide - Which also has info on mage/healer builds that might be handy for farming in the Golem Workshop
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/937136


*FAQ*



Spoiler: I don't like the Coliseum, can I still get Festive Favors stuff?



Sure you can! I usually find around 130 or so festival currency in a week's worth of Gathering, which is aaaalmost enough to get one of each Festive Favors item, minus the Emblem, which I personally never see the need to buy. There's also Baldwin's Bubbling Brews, where you can brew up to 20 fest currency at a time! You can also opt to buy festival currency from other users on the forums or in the AH in order to make up the rest of the amount you need/want.





Spoiler: Why should I ask someone in the festival's flight to buy skins for me?



They have a discount of over 5k per skin/accent. A full set of all 12 skins/accents costs 420k without the discount, but only 357k with the discount. That's a savings of 63k per set. You could get two more skins for that much.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> what you raising all dat treasure for?



a dragon lol im just so inactive at that site nowadays lol


----------



## Alienfish

but ye if anyone selling treasure hmu amigos


----------



## Alienfish

managed to scrap enough but still kinda buying cause im poor af lol

old wc's ftw


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> managed to scrap enough but still kinda buying cause im poor af lol
> 
> old wc's ftw



cool, like that skin/accent.  i havent gotten any wildclaws yet.  they look like velociraptors to me.  how much do older dragons go for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> It's been a while since I last did one of these, but we've had a lot of new people join, so here we go!
> 
> 
> There's a Flight Festival coming up soon! It begins on Sunday morning, immediately after Rollover (00:30).
> 
> 
> 
> *OVERVIEW ON FESTIVALS AND HOW TO MAKE MONEY FROM THEM​*
> 
> *Overview On How Festivals Work*
> 
> Each Flight has their own elemental festival during the last week of a designated month. June is Light's month, with the *Brightshine Jubilee*!
> 
> During Festivals, you collect Festival Currency, which you can trade for exclusive festival apparel and familiars at the Festive Favors booth. You can either *fight in the coliseum for the currency* (monsters of the same element and also neutral element monsters have a chance of dropping currency), *Craft currency at Baldwin's Bubbling Brew*, or *find it by gathering in the same region as the festival*. This festival is Light's, so use your gathering turns in Light and fight Light monsters! : D Light's currency is the *Immaculate Tablet*.



what kind of gathering nets the festival dough in Light's area?  digging, or scavenging?


----------



## Alienfish

it depends on their id number, that 6 one i got for 300k and it was level 15 currently training in it coli to have something to do haha.

if they have good number like my #629000 and higher levels they can go for 400k and up and 4-5 digits go for even more.


----------



## Xanarcah

King Dad said:


> cool, like that skin/accent.  i havent gotten any wildclaws yet.  they look like velociraptors to me.  how much do older dragons go for?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of gathering nets the festival dough in Light's area?  digging, or scavenging?



Any of them work, including hunting and bug catching. It just needs to be light region.


----------



## Alienfish

^yep indeed kinda excited for this even though im poor af


----------



## Xanarcah

Reserving for later


----------



## King Dorado

this handsome fellow was a generous freebie for n00bs today-- he's going to have offspring i think with my Skydancer ladies:


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> this handsome fellow was a generous freebie for n00bs today-- he's going to have offspring i think with my Skydancer ladies:


sweet!  you got it


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> sweet!  you got it



yass thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## p e p p e r

awesome guide Xanarcah!  wow that was so helpful!  


who here is part of Light???


----------



## Alienfish

Nope I'm pleg pie best pie 

Grats 'dad that one looks cool!


----------



## momiji345

New babys  

BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> New babys
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



nice-- contour looks cool!


----------



## cheezyfries

would highly recommend foraging in fire at level 30 because then you can get the succulents needed for the swipp trade  within a day, i earned 670 gems by selling 20 of them in 2 batches of 10. good luck! i've foraged at least 10 succulents a day so far!


----------



## LethalLulu

Woops this isn't my thread LOL


----------



## King Dorado

so i'm thinking of using a scroll of renaming to add one letter to a dragon's name.   
(she was gifted to me already named...)

from "Rowen" to "Rowena..."

that's a lot of treasure per letter though, i suppose...


----------



## King Dorado

does your lair energy drop based upon how many dragons you have?  
mine is going down almost 10% a day when i havent had any at arena or anything...


----------



## inkling

when you login into your lair and its at 0% energy :O


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> nice-- contour looks cool!



Thanks am petty happy how they turn out


----------



## Xanarcah

p e p p e r said:


> awesome guide Xanarcah!  wow that was so helpful!
> 
> 
> who here is part of Light???



There are like 6 or 7 members from Light who post here once in a while. Maybe they'll surface again once the festival starts. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> would highly recommend foraging in fire at level 30 because then you can get the succulents needed for the swipp trade  within a day, i earned 670 gems by selling 20 of them in 2 batches of 10. good luck! i've foraged at least 10 succulents a day so far!



A+ advice, I sold sets of 4 for 150g each. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> so i'm thinking of using a scroll of renaming to add one letter to a dragon's name.
> (she was gifted to me already named...)
> 
> from "Rowen" to "Rowena..."
> 
> that's a lot of treasure per letter though, i suppose...



Treasure per letter change is an interesting way to think about it. o: 

5.1k treasure is a pretty small price to pay for a better name though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> does your lair energy drop based upon how many dragons you have?
> mine is going down almost 10% a day when i havent had any at arena or anything...



No, it's based on time. Every 8 hours, your dragons will lose 1 energy. They have 50 energy total, so the loss is 2%. So every day you lose 6%. You'll lose your energy bonus if you go below 80%, which would take a few days to reach. 

Losing a battle in the Coliseum results in a 5 point loss of energy for the battling dragons, and fleeing from a fight loses two points (but seriously, why run when you can F5?).


----------



## Alienfish

Cool.. I really need to level up my other areas lol rather than dig and scavenge


----------



## Shirohibiki

out of curiosity, is it better to train and exalt grownups right away, or wait until there's a dom battle and allow them to consume my food until then? light is uhm, they sure have payouts but it's so painfully low and i'm spoiled so. should i wait until the next dom battle or just shuffle them out now and keep breeding?

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> would highly recommend foraging in fire at level 30 because then you can get the succulents needed for the swipp trade  within a day, i earned 670 gems by selling 20 of them in 2 batches of 10. good luck! i've foraged at least 10 succulents a day so far!



oo ty for the tip~
if only i didn't have so many plants i was bleeding them. i need other food i can't forage sobs ;m; but... money... so maybe


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> out of curiosity, is it better to train and exalt grownups right away, or wait until there's a dom battle and allow them to consume my food until then? light is uhm, they sure have payouts but it's so painfully low and i'm spoiled so. should i wait until the next dom battle or just shuffle them out now and keep breeding?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oo ty for the tip~
> if only i didn't have so many plants i was bleeding them. i need other food i can't forage sobs ;m; but... money... so maybe



Train and exalt them. The food they eat is valuable, so a high turnover is most profitable. I don't even feed my fodder when I'm aging them into adults.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Train and exalt them. The food they eat is valuable, so a high turnover is most profitable. I don't even feed my fodder when I'm aging them into adults.



blahhh alright. thank you, i'm just a sucker for dom now ;; i made quite a bit of money during the last couple, and the thing is i've never really participated much in it before but now i'm trying to keep all of my nests full for more fodder (though i'll likely run out of breedable parents soon) and to actually make money off this stuff. but alright! (i finally listened to your advice and got my ass into the coli for dom lmfao)


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> blahhh alright. thank you, i'm just a sucker for dom now ;; i made quite a bit of money during the last couple, and the thing is i've never really participated much in it before but now i'm trying to keep all of my nests full for more fodder (though i'll likely run out of breedable parents soon) and to actually make money off this stuff. but alright! (i finally listened to your advice and got my ass into the coli for dom lmfao)



Nice, I'm glad it's making money for you! : D Dom payouts are so nice~ I was making 16k for level 6s during Wind vs Earth, which helped out a lot for padding my vault for Brightshine. 

I'm not sure when the next battle is, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Nice, I'm glad it's making money for you! : D Dom payouts are so nice~ I was making 16k for level 6s during Wind vs Earth, which helped out a lot for padding my vault for Brightshine.
> 
> I'm not sure when the next battle is, but hopefully soon!



can you remind me as to what the payouts were for that really big plague battle? i want to know what i missed out on... ):

and wait, are you sure it's wise to get rid of them immediately? won't i run out of fodder for when there's an actual battle or they'll all be babies? i mean obv you know what you're talking about but i don't have endless fodder


----------



## RainbowCherry

p e p p e r said:


> awesome guide Xanarcah!  wow that was so helpful!
> 
> 
> who here is part of Light???



Speaking of this, I think it'd be interesting to tally who's part of what flight. 


I've been playing Dragon-pokemon for a bit, and got a team of dragons up to 18! Any particular Coli Venue best for the Brightshine Jubilee?


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> can you remind me as to what the payouts were for that really big plague battle? i want to know what i missed out on... ):
> 
> and wait, are you sure it's wise to get rid of them immediately? won't i run out of fodder for when there's an actual battle or they'll all be babies? i mean obv you know what you're talking about but i don't have endless fodder









Gonna switch to my laptop so i can type properly to answer the question, back soon!

My friend ended up coming over sooner than expected and so we sewed for 4 hours whoops. o:



It depends on how you want to manage your fodder, to be honest. 

I go out and buy fodder from the AH when a battle rolls around. I almost never breed my own. It sounds like you're breeding your own dragons for fodder to train and sell instead of buying from the AH, which limits how much fodder you have on hand, is that right? The AH is full of endless fodder. : D And with the added bonus that they don't take up lair space until you buy them. 

I go for maximizing fast turnover rates for fodder instead of trying to invest a ton of time into each individual dragon. For instance, I can't be bothered to wait 5 whole days for hatchlings to grow up. I'd have to feed them all and waste a ton of food during that time. So I hatch fodder babies and sell them for the going AH price. With the money I got from selling them, I buy 4-5 day old hatchlings (so I don't need to wait as long but the price is almost the same). I sell them when they age into adults for 2-3k profit each if I'm feeling lazy, or train and exalt/sell for Dom battles for more profit. If there's a battle going on, once the newly aged adults I was holding are gone, I head to the AH and buy more adults to train. I usually hit level 5 or 6 and then quit because the time it takes to train from level 5 to 7 I could have trained 2 or maybe 4 more dragons to level 5. Higher turnover rate = more profit total. 

A lot of times I just age hatchlings into adults and sell the adults for easy money. 
- Buy a ton of 5 day olds at around 6k each. 
- Let them turn into adults after rollover that night. 
- Sell adults at their going AH lowest. Right now that's 8.5k each. So I'd be making 2.5k per dragon just for holding them in my lair overnight and chucking them back in the AH. 

That's 37.5k per page. I have 3-3.5 empty pages normally, so that's over 100k per day just for letting them spend the night. Time + Lair Space = MONEY. This is why I always push lair expansions being good investments. Even though my next expansion is like 1.2mil, that would take less than 2 weeks to earn with just selling fodder alone. And then I'd have 5 more spaces to make money with. It just builds up on itself. 

This is also just theorizing during normal conditions. During a heated battle, the profits are much much higher.


----------



## King Dorado

ehhh... am not understanding dom etc yet...


----------



## piske

RainbowCherry said:


> Speaking of this, I think it'd be interesting to tally who's part of what flight.
> 
> 
> I've been playing Dragon-pokemon for a bit, and got a team of dragons up to 18! Any particular Coli Venue best for the Brightshine Jubilee?



I'd like to know too! I'm in earth! :>


----------



## RainbowCherry

pechue said:


> I'd like to know too! I'm in earth! :>



Plague!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> --



me, actually crying

_what have i done_

xan Pls convince them to dom again i beg of you, i thought 16k per was ****in good oh my Goodness

and to answer rainbowcherry's question, ice because eyes =p


----------



## King Dorado

Wind here...

theyve been very helpful and generous, 
but im clueless when it comes to dom battles, or flight v flight or whatever...


----------



## JellyLu

I've neglected my dragons for a bit since I've been caught up in being home from school for a week and playing Spyro non-stop ;;
Now that everyone's fed, I'm looking forward for Brightshine~

Also since everyone else is stating their flights, I'm shadow ^^v Hellooo


----------



## Alienfish

I'm pleg as you may have guessed haha. Best pie though. -sneeze-

Also yeah I'm overly hyped for next festa though cause I missed it last year stupid holidays here...


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> I'm pleg as you may have guessed haha. Best pie though. -sneeze-
> 
> Also yeah I'm overly hyped for next festa though cause I missed it last year stupid holidays here...



what holiday? was it St. John's Eve/Midsummer??


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> what holiday? was it St. John's Eve/Midsummer??



midsummer eve today yes, usually we are away to this village hole bc mom's holiday cause she used to have it by now but she had later now thank goodness.. or not that place still sucks


----------



## piske

not getting a lot of traction in my flight's thread ;u; *she's gone!*

I'm giving away this sweetie! if you'd like her, PM/VM me :>


----------



## roseflower

Hi there, I just bought a lair expansion...almost 400k treasure, but I at least got a small discount (because dom discount), so I thought okay why not. And I hatched this Radioactive Rigdeback girl, I think she`s quite pretty, so trying to sell her on the AH, maybe someone wants her, before I train and exalt her when she grows up.


----------



## roseflower

Two new genes are announced, Jupiter and Saturn, and those new bird toy trinkets are cute


----------



## Xanarcah

Ohman ohman ohman I like these new genes so far!


----------



## momiji345

Jupiter & Saturn: New primary and secondary genes! YAHOO Am going to be more poor trying to get this gen LOL


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Two new genes are announced, Jupiter and Saturn, and those new bird toy trinkets are cute



the trinkets are so cute - I wish there was some way to display them ;u; I don't like the new genes...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> --



AH I DIDN'T SEE YOU REPLIED SORRY

yeah i haven't bothered to buy fodder. it's certainly a good idea, though. but, fodder prices go a lot higher during dom so it's good to have ones before then yes? wouldn't you lose money if you buy them during a heated dom and they get exalted for less?


and the new genes are alright. not my style, but they are cool.


----------



## King Dorado

the new genes make the dergs look like Ramen dragons...!


----------



## piske

soo I wasn't supposed to get new dragons but there was a 7-digit grab bag and I got these two :3 I really like the wildclaw <3 have to rename them though!


----------



## brutalitea

Two GenOnes for sale! 20k each!











They will be in exalted in 24 hours if no buyers.


----------



## JellofishXD

when you sell a dragon egg for 500 treasure instead of 500 gems welp... ;-;


----------



## FancyThat

I really like the new genes .



JellofishXD said:


> when you sell a dragon egg for 500 treasure instead of 500 gems welp... ;-;



Oh no , you could try posting in the AH lost and found thread http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1037465.


----------



## piske

ahhhh, he's so pretty now XD I wish those were his real colors ;u;


----------



## RainbowCherry

Oh, I'm sorry, you want immaculate tablets? **** you, have an egg.



I'm happy though. Thanks plaguegrandma. Probably going to sell it - although I really want to keep it, it'll be bad probably.


----------



## piske

happy brightshine jubilee, everyone! :> I love the shining goblin, it's so adorable! <3


----------



## King Dorado

nice @RainbowCherry

ive gotten up to like 60 of the jubilee currency but that's it.  dang i've never gotten an egg scavenging!


----------



## Shirohibiki

the goblin is literally the only good thing about this festival

it's so perfect i love it???????? oh my god i need 20


----------



## Cadbberry

Just got a sun scatter chest!


----------



## g u a v a

There's a bunch of Festival Lady skins left in the Marketplace~ For not too much actually!


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> There's a bunch of Festival Lady skins left in the Marketplace~ For not too much actually!



(that's a lot of mori!!)

I got a Featherback Savant skin at AH for less than marketplace price (i didnt check, but i would think it was from a seller with dom).  its the one i like best and they vanished from inventory right before my eyes, so i figured what the heck i'll buy at AH!


----------



## piske

Mayor Leaf said:


> There's a bunch of Festival Lady skins left in the Marketplace~ For not too much actually!



that one is the cutest imho :>


----------



## g u a v a

King Dad said:


> (that's a lot of mori!!)
> 
> I got a Featherback Savant skin at AH for less than marketplace price (i didnt check, but i would think it was from a seller with dom).  its the one i like best and they vanished from inventory right before my eyes, so i figured what the heck i'll buy at AH!



Yep! Took me forever to get all 11 of my mori collectibles. Just gotta get one more for a perfect 12 :3

Also, hm I'll have to take a look at the AH for all the other festival skins~ I also get a light flight discount due to the domination so it was a nice steal B)



pechue said:


> that one is the cutest imho :>



Truly! It's so cute, all the other ones are just a bit too dark for my liking. I like the pastel-y ones the most~


----------



## piske

Mayor Leaf said:


> Yep! Took me forever to get all 11 of my mori collectibles. Just gotta get one more for a perfect 12 :3
> 
> Also, hm I'll have to take a look at the AH for all the other festival skins~ I also get a light flight discount due to the domination so it was a nice steal B)
> 
> 
> 
> Truly! It's so cute, all the other ones are just a bit too dark for my liking. I like the pastel-y ones the most~



ah, do you have a lot of pastel dragons? I'd love to see! :>


----------



## g u a v a

pechue said:


> ah, do you have a lot of pastel dragons? I'd love to see! :>



I'm not too sure if they classify as "pastel" per say but they're definitely on the lighter side of things! I tend to go for the light blues or pinks.

I also love-love-love-love skydancers! I used to have sooooo many skydancers (almost a full 3-pages worth). Also now that there's almost twice the amount of color choices I really need to get more treasure and go on a shopping spree >W<

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> I'm not too sure if they classify as "pastel" per say but they're definitely on the lighter side of things! I tend to go for the light blues or pinks.
> 
> I also love-love-love-love skydancers! I used to have sooooo many skydancers (almost a full 3-pages worth). Also now that there's almost twice the amount of color choices I really need to get more treasure and go on a shopping spree >W<
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866



cool-- Pechue and I also love skydancers.  (ive got a skydancer/coatl clutch on the way that i'm guessing will be all skydancers)

here's my most recent acquisition from the AH:


----------



## g u a v a

King Dad said:


> cool-- Pechue and I also love skydancers.  (ive got a skydancer/coatl clutch on the way that i'm guessing will be all skydancers)
> 
> here's my most recent acquisition from the AH:



oh my GOD!! She's gorgeous!!! Wow there's a butterfly gene now too?!! I have missed out on a lot and it hasn't even been a full year since I last logged in. It's time for some serious tidal trouble playtime.

Also, does anyone know what the current rate of gem to treasure is? I have 80-ish gems that I don't really use and I'd love to convert them to treasure.


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> oh my GOD!! She's gorgeous!!! Wow there's a butterfly gene now too?!! I have missed out on a lot and it hasn't even been a full year since I last logged in. It's time for some serious tidal trouble playtime.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the current rate of gem to treasure is? I have 80-ish gems that I don't really use and I'd love to convert them to treasure.



i recently sold gems for 800, and 835 treasure per gem.  i see people buying for less though as well, it just depends on which buyers are online and ready to deal i guess...


----------



## LethalLulu

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
I love the familiar!!!   I want 30


----------



## brutalitea

Snapper for sale!


----------



## momiji345

new Skin for Kero but i made him looks like a cave Dragon (like cave man)  

BBCode:


----------



## piske

ooh! I dug up a twilight oracle chest! :>


----------



## King Dorado

I got a featherback chest at coli.

doh- i already bought that skin!!


----------



## momiji345

NEED HELP WHAT  color should i do the Hair ?? Here the dragon am doing  the drawing so far

BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

banana colored hair!


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> banana colored hair!



Thank u ,I was stuck between yellow banana or i was going to do very bright green XD


----------



## King Dorado

does anybody know which festival chests are located where??


----------



## g u a v a

Heyo~ So I'm going to be posting up all the dragons that have no familiars in the A.H. but I figured I'd post here first to see if anyone was interested.

They're all on the second page of my lair (http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866&page=2). Go ahead and offer whatever you can, preferably in treasure and there's a high chance I'll sell it for whatever price you name. I really just want em to go to people that will like them and will take care of them :>


----------



## brutalitea

LOOK AT THIS CUTE LITTLE BABY I JUST BOUGHT






only 25 gems \o/


----------



## g u a v a

Tae said:


> LOOK AT THIS CUTE LITTLE BABY I JUST BOUGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 25 gems \o/



Wow! gorgeous!

--

I'm tempted to use a tricolor scatter scroll on my original dragon, I don't know ~what~ I was thinking when I chose her colors, they're atrocious.

Have any of you used the scrolls? If so, how was that?


----------



## King Dorado

bought my first wildclaw:






imma deck her out in that Light Festival skin...


----------



## FancyThat

Tae said:


> LOOK AT THIS CUTE LITTLE BABY I JUST BOUGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 25 gems \o/



Very beautiful congrats .

The new familiar is amazing, I don't mind the leggings either.


----------



## brutalitea

For sale for 30k


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> bought my first wildclaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imma deck her out in that Light Festival skin...



I'm a super big fan of female wildclaws! :> congrats!


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> I'm a super big fan of female wildclaws! :> congrats!



ay thanks! tbh the draw for me was getting that skin, maybe the breed will grow on me though...


----------



## momiji345

Omg finally got Jupiter Primary .Well Know i have to Save up for Saturn But my bank has hole in it Lol

BBCode:





PrimaryStorm Jupiter
SecondaryWhite Butterfly
TertiaryViolet Glimmer

Below is Leo mate Lavandula,Am going to change her name when i can Get renaming scroll.Good news i change it to Nyx ( goddess of night in greek mythology)

BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

ayyyy amigas im back

im glad they had a nice vista this time rather than those boring crowns and love the fam too! and so many noice skins rip


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> ayyyy amigas im back
> 
> im glad they had a nice vista this time rather than those boring crowns and love the fam too! and so many noice skins rip



ah man, i forgot i had seen people with crowns from prior years.  I waaaaaaaant a croooooooowwwwnnneeeee!!!  

- - - Post Merge - - -

here are my first non-progen hatchlings:

cute noodle girl with 2 new colors (cinnamon/orange/honey-- Crikey she's a cuppa tea!):


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i have most crowns except light cause i missed that holiday **** last year bc dumb holidays

nice snood dergs you got there!


----------



## King Dorado

spiral boy also with 2 new colors  (leaf/latte/canteloupe)

pretty sure im going to sell or exalt these two.  would the fact of 2 new colors fetch a little more at auction?  do you guys wait til theyre not hatchlings anymore to sell?  any advice would be appreciated, gracias!
(altho, a cuppa tea derg, i may keep, hmmmm...)


----------



## momiji345

I Love FR holidays  ;0)  I Got all the light items plus the skin i wanted.Very happy how she turn out 

BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

i need moar fr treasure im so poor  but yeah gonna see if i can brew up some **** for this festa though


----------



## momiji345

Sheila said:


> i need moar fr treasure im so poor  but yeah gonna see if i can brew up some **** for this festa though



lol am poor too ,i spend lot of the new gen ,We can make a poor club


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> lol am poor too ,i spend lot of the new gen ,We can make a poor club



yeah where's lulu when you need her tho


----------



## LethalLulu

Teehee
Sorryyy 
I found someone who has been buying out all my treasure xD


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Teehee
> Sorryyy
> I found someone who has been buying out all my treasure xD



merda..just cause i need some well thanks for showing up


----------



## LethalLulu

Sheila said:


> merda..just cause i need some well thanks for showing up



Haha I stalk this thread all the time, I just haven't had too much to respond to.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Haha I stalk this thread all the time, I just haven't had too much to respond to.



ah is alright :3 oh well i'll scrap something together.. ;D


----------



## King Dorado

ahhh, hatched four skydancers today, they all look great!  i may need to hold onto them... but the lair space, egad...


one new color (cobalt)






one new color (ultramarine)






two new colors (peach, phthalo)








one new color (cornflower):


----------



## g u a v a

Gorgeous sky dancers! (especially the facet one, kinda want to adopt it tbh hehe)

Also! I've acquired quite a few dragons over the past couple days and I've given older dragons a bit of a wardrobe makeover. I really love how my first page of my lair looks now, it's got a bit of a rainbow-y/gradient look to it. Here it is for those interested: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=58866.

What do you all think?


----------



## JellyLu

Not really feelin this fest tbh, but here are some of my light subspecies babies that are celebrating the time~











They need more apparel and things but here they are for now~ I also got that female coatl skin because I like it a lot ;; I remember the days when I wasn't broke *sigh* LOL


----------



## Alienfish

still need emblem and that wearable lel better grind like mad today and tomorrow -w-


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Not really feelin this fest tbh, but here are some of my light subspecies babies that are celebrating the time~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need more apparel and things but here they are for now~ I also got that female coatl skin because I like it a lot ;; I remember the days when I wasn't broke *sigh* LOL



that guardian looks amazing!! :>


----------



## Alienfish

Noice dergs everyone : D Yeah this festa is alright I guess but meh been a bit too away to fully get everything I wanted and idek the coli is boring with their drops this time and greedy gathering giving me nuffin


----------



## King Dorado

my FR account settings has option to be "visible" or invisible (or something like that).  what is the effect of those?  I havent noticed any indicators there like we have here as to whether somebody is online...


----------



## Alienfish

Idek either if it actually does something, it doesn't really show if someone is online or off or did I miss something? lol

also managed to brew one of the alchemy skins.. phew


----------



## Alienfish

got the 2nd brewing skin as well phew just need to grind a crapton of those tablets now, glad i prepared some stuff in advance for alchemy im such a lazy butttttt


----------



## RainbowCherry

I don't know whether to give my posh-rich Coatl Dawnbreaker or not.

I like how he looks without it, because he looks pure and noble, 





I love how he looks with the Dawnbreaker accent (I love the golden trims, it goes really well the rest of him, but I think the face-bit ruins it.)





Uhh... help


----------



## Alienfish

^naw i like the face otherwise it'd be too much white imo


----------



## King Dorado

RainbowCherry said:


> I don't know whether to give my posh-rich Coatl Dawnbreaker or not.
> 
> I like how he looks without it, because he looks pure and noble, [
> 
> 
> I love how he looks with the Dawnbreaker accent (I love the golden trims, it goes really well the rest of him, but I think the face-bit ruins it.)
> 
> Uhh... help



i think he looks good both ways-- I would buy the accent!


----------



## RainbowCherry

King Dad said:


> i think he looks good both ways-- I would buy the accent!



I never knew you could buy it, I just made it in the Brewery.


----------



## King Dorado

RainbowCherry said:


> I never knew you could buy it, I just made it in the Brewery.



oh haha- even better.  (im sure theyre for sale then at AH too)


----------



## JellyLu

pechue said:


> that guardian looks amazing!! :>



Ty ^^ She needs another piece of apparel over her wings or something imo though ;o;


----------



## g u a v a

;_; I just bought a dragon that I thought was priced at 9,000 but instead was priced at 90,000 ;_; fml


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;_; I just bought a dragon that I thought was priced at 9,000 but instead was priced at 90,000 ;_; fml



oh my god i am so sorry. -pats softly- it's okay, you'll make it back D:


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god i am so sorry. -pats softly- it's okay, you'll make it back D:



; A; shirooooooooooooo~ It's been so long!!!!!!

And yea, you're right + I should've been smarter and not so impulsive when buying dragons T_T. 

Time for some tidal trouble!~


----------



## piske

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;_; I just bought a dragon that I thought was priced at 9,000 but instead was priced at 90,000 ;_; fml



I impulsively bought a dragon for 12k, which isn't much, but then I proceeded to impulsively buy apparel and three different familiars for her (couldn't decide on which one looked best) - AND I'm not sure that I even want to keep her ;u; I ended up spending like, 140k total >_>


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;_; I just bought a dragon that I thought was priced at 9,000 but instead was priced at 90,000 ;_; fml



sell it for 95000!


----------



## g u a v a

King Dad said:


> sell it for 95000!



I so would, except it really was not even worth the initial 90,000 T_T. It's an Iri/Shim/Basic XXY GUARDIAN ;_; It's part of the reason why I thought the price was actually 9000 ;_;


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> I so would, except it really was not even worth the initial 90,000 T_T. It's an Iri/Shim/Basic XXY GUARDIAN ;_; It's part of the reason why I thought the price was actually 9000 ;_;



hmmmm
i heard sometimes corrections can be made for AH mistakes at the forum Lost and found, maybe?


----------



## g u a v a

King Dad said:


> hmmmm
> i heard sometimes corrections can be made for AH mistakes at the forum Lost and found, maybe?



I think I'm just going to have to bite my tongue and take this a lesson learned, next time quadruple check everything before hitting buy ._.

---

In other news though! I've been trying to figure out what apparel items would go nicely with my Imperial male, Ula;






Not really feeling the current apparel, but also I think it could work with other pieces. Anyone got any suggestions for me?


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> Not really feeling the current apparel, but also I think it could work with other pieces. Anyone got any suggestions for me?



have you checked out the festival skin?  here's my imp in it:






also, here's my WC girl grown up now in festival skin:


----------



## Alienfish

need ten more tablet for dat emblem then done with favors. could have wished for more skin but meh im good.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> have you checked out the festival skin?  here's my imp in it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, here's my WC girl grown up now in festival skin:



that wildclaw is SUH-WEET!


----------



## CatlandCat

Anyone interested in this Gen 1 Noc?
I bought him a while ago and I have no use for him and since he's gened up I'd feel sad exalting him.
I'm accepting offers and will probably accept practically any offer. 




If you're interested I'd say that it's better to leave me a VM or a PM as I'm really bad at remembering what threads to check for answers.


----------



## Irarina

Hiya you guys, I haven't been here as often as I used to be. But anyway, say hi to my new dragon xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

Irarina said:


> Hiya you guys, I haven't been here as often as I used to be. But anyway, say hi to my new dragon xD



she's gorgeous *w*


----------



## g u a v a

My nocturne eggs have hatched ^_^! Anyone interested in any of these guys?



Spoiler


----------



## CatlandCat

Mayor Leaf said:


> My nocturne eggs have hatched ^_^! Anyone interested in any of these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I don't even like Nocs much but that third one is really cute.
How much is it?


----------



## g u a v a

CatlandCat said:


> I don't even like Nocs much but that third one is really cute.
> How much is it?



Currently have her listed for 9000 on the A.H. ^_^. You can buy her now if you want or we can go through crossroads.


----------



## CatlandCat

Mayor Leaf said:


> Currently have her listed for 9000 on the A.H. ^_^. You can buy her now if you want or we can go through crossroads.



Bought her! 
Thank you!


----------



## RainbowCherry

Any suggestions on how to apparel-up this beauty? She's my clan leader and I want to put stuff on her. This is what she looks like on the default.




I've got this to put on her, which makes her look like this






Any other nice-looking gear you guys can think of? I'm probably gonna get the Dread Birdskull Wingpiece, but I'm unsure of what to do really. Sorry for the weird question.


----------



## Xanarcah

RainbowCherry said:


> Any suggestions on how to apparel-up this beauty? She's my clan leader and I want to put stuff on her. This is what she looks like on the default.
> 
> View attachment 176602
> 
> I've got this to put on her, which makes her look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other nice-looking gear you guys can think of? I'm probably gonna get the Dread Birdskull Wingpiece, but I'm unsure of what to do really. Sorry for the weird question.



Boneyard Empress, bloody bandages, red birdskull, cleaver, veteran or darkened scars.

If you're feeling really ambitious, Boneyard Tatters.


----------



## Shirohibiki

is there... like... no dom battle... again this week???? why?? please?? these *******s have been sitting here for WEEKS WHY IS THIS PLEASE JUST TELL ME THEY HAVEN'T SET UP YET OH GOD

(this is what i get for being stubborn and greedy kek)


----------



## King Dorado

is anyone else not into the skins?  
there are some pretty cool accents.  but other than my lame progen fam, ive pretty much selected dragons for their appearance, so i'm not looking to completely cover them up...


----------



## p e p p e r

My snapper I just got specifically so he could wear Tuna's winning design Pixie and Whisper!!! 

Everyone should send her a VM to congratulate her: ssvv227


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> is there... like... no dom battle... again this week???? why?? please?? these *******s have been sitting here for WEEKS WHY IS THIS PLEASE JUST TELL ME THEY HAVEN'T SET UP YET OH GOD
> 
> (this is what i get for being stubborn and greedy kek)



I did a quick eyeball of your lair, it looks like you have 24 fodder adults in the back? They eat 3 food points every day, which you could sell for like 40-60t per point. They're costing you 2880t every day you keep them. That's close to 20k per week in lost profit. Just exalt them when they have a bonus and save yourself cost of feeding them. 

Also Dom schedule is here
http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1913926

Dom watch has a new thread every week, so keep an eye out for them. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> My snapper I just got specifically so he could wear Tuna's winning design Pixie and Whisper!!!
> 
> Everyone should send her a VM to congratulate her: ssvv227



HECK YEAH THIS ONE WAS SO GREAT


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> My snapper I just got specifically so he could wear Tuna's winning design Pixie and Whisper!!!
> 
> Everyone should send her a VM to congratulate her: ssvv227



that's wot i'm talkin bout-- an awesome accent- and looks absolutely perfect on your black cry/face snappa!


----------



## brutalitea

My latest purchase






going to change her tert to underbelly


----------



## g u a v a

Remember when I impulsively bought a dragon priced for 90,000 thinking it was priced at 9,000??? TT__TT I FINALLY MADE MY TREASURE BACK AKJDNGDJ I never want to play tidal trouble again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to change her tert to underbelly



Also she is beautiful as is but omg with the underbelly @_@!!!


----------



## FancyThat

p e p p e r said:


> My snapper I just got specifically so he could wear Tuna's winning design Pixie and Whisper!!!
> 
> Everyone should send her a VM to congratulate her: ssvv227



This looks amazing! I really like that accent.



Tae said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to change her tert to underbelly



She's stunning , underbelly will look awesome.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I did a quick eyeball of your lair, it looks like you have 24 fodder adults in the back? They eat 3 food points every day, which you could sell for like 40-60t per point. They're costing you 2880t every day you keep them. That's close to 20k per week in lost profit. Just exalt them when they have a bonus and save yourself cost of feeding them.
> 
> Also Dom schedule is here
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/1913926
> 
> Dom watch has a new thread every week, so keep an eye out for them. : D



GOD THANK YOU i was wondering if there was a thread where i could find a schedule of some sort but i was never able to find it -_- i'm incapable. thank you. rip

sigh :c i guess you're right. i'm just super stubborn lmao,,, and i was sort of under the impression that there was a big battle every week or every other week or so (and maybe there is and the festival just sort of got in the way) so yeah.



also ssvv that skin is gorgeous ugh <3


----------



## Aronthaer

Haven't really played much lately, just doing my dailies. I don't have a ton of treasure, so it's kinda hard to get stuff done. I got an Ambush from Pinkerton's today, that helps a ton for stoning my next lv. 25.


----------



## piske

help ; v ; this guy feels, idk, smallish, and incomplete? not sure how to make him look better - looking for suggestions! I like my dergs to look more "full" ha, if that makes sense... 

if it helps, his role in my clan atm is of a healer.


----------



## Xanarcah

FINALLY HIT MY GOAL AAAAAAAAAAA


I WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAVE THIS MUCH DRAGON MONEY EVER EVER AGAIN



In a couple of hours it will all be gone and I will be so so so poor. .-.

But for now...

*ROLLS AROUND IN PILES OF MONEY*


----------



## momiji345

Xanarcah said:


> FINALLY HIT MY GOAL AAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAVE THIS MUCH DRAGON MONEY EVER EVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> In a couple of hours it will all be gone and I will be so so so poor. .-.
> 
> But for now...
> 
> *ROLLS AROUND IN PILES OF MONEY*



Drool...at money & Gems xD Happy spending


----------



## King Dorado

Xanarcah said:


> FINALLY HIT MY GOAL AAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAVE THIS MUCH DRAGON MONEY EVER EVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> In a couple of hours it will all be gone and I will be so so so poor. .-.
> 
> But for now...
> 
> *ROLLS AROUND IN PILES OF MONEY*



what're ya gonna do with it?  
what're ya gonna do with it?
what're ya gonna do with it?

we gotta know!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

HERE'S THE FIRST STOP ON MY TRADE SERIES:








For those of you who are unaware, this is a *5 digit Gen 1 Imperial*. It's a pretty rare thing, just a distant pipe dream for 99.9% of FR players. And now there's one in my lair. 

I never thought it would happen in my lifetime, and yet now it's here and it's not even the final stage. 
Life is amazing that way.


----------



## King Dorado

oops--  i've had my first bloodlines mixup; bought a derg at AH without checking the scrying geneology page, and now i can't mate her as intended with the male in my lair (a same grandparent or something?).  at least i only wasted 12k.  hopefully i won't make that mistake again!


----------



## King Dorado

hey guys, i have a set of the festive favors for sale here for tbt on the tbt marketplace board.  let me know if you are interested.


also, check out this sweet accent i got for ShanXiongxin:


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> oops--  i've had my first bloodlines mixup; bought a derg at AH without checking the scrying geneology page, and now i can't mate her as intended with the male in my lair (a same grandparent or something?).  at least i only wasted 12k.  hopefully i won't make that mistake again!



oh boo that sucks! I've not run into that problem yet... I wonder what the odds are? ; v ;


----------



## JellyLu

I let my energy bar get to 82% and now my seafood is down ;; The perks of having an imp hoard *sigh*


----------



## Xanarcah

*I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*






HERE HE IS IN ALL HIS GLORY~
My perfect 3 Digit Plague Imperial with bonus Plague colors toooo


----------



## King Dorado

Xanarcah said:


> *I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE HE IS IN ALL HIS GLORY~
> My perfect 3 Digit Plague Imperial with bonus Plague colors toooo



sweet- congrats!!

how did you get them to trade?


----------



## FancyThat

Xanarcah said:


> *I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE HE IS IN ALL HIS GLORY~
> My perfect 3 Digit Plague Imperial with bonus Plague colors toooo



Congrats that's amazing , he looks really cool.


----------



## piske

picked up this gen one - not sure yet what I want to do with her! but I like that lavender/pearly color c:


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> picked up this gen one - not sure yet what I want to do with her! but I like that lavender/pearly color c:



nice! gene her up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

that reminds me, here is the mirror i'm not able to pair with my male.  had no takers on AH when i re-listed her (paid 12k for her).  let me know if anybody here was interested:


----------



## piske

@King Dad - I will for sure! the example scry in the thread I bought her in was a tundra with gembond and it looked super cute! i've sort of strayed from liking gembond, but the tan looks really lovely with the pearl c:


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> @King Dad - I will for sure! the example scry in the thread I bought her in was a tundra with gembond and it looked super cute! i've sort of strayed from liking gembond, but the tan looks really lovely with the pearl c:



the gembond to me is hit or miss, looks good on some breeds more than others it seems.  both of my tundras have gembond and it looks pretty cool on them, they have very icy wintry colors and the ice gembond looks literally like ice crystals on them.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> the gembond to me is hit or miss, looks good on some breeds more than others it seems.  both of my tundras have gembond and it looks pretty cool on them, they have very icy wintry colors and the ice gembond looks literally like ice crystals on them.



oooh icy gembond looks great! c: and I don't have any tundras in my lair... for some reason I think they would be really hot living in the earth territory, ha I'm crazy ; v ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> FINALLY HIT MY GOAL AAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAVE THIS MUCH DRAGON MONEY EVER EVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> In a couple of hours it will all be gone and I will be so so so poor. .-.
> 
> But for now...
> 
> *ROLLS AROUND IN PILES OF MONEY*



xan i can't even look at you it hurts my soul

you're so.......good
too good
why can't i be as elite as you holy ****

and holy ****ing **** grats on the imps jesus!!! how much did they cost?!


----------



## piske

maybe I'll scry her like this? I think the poison is so pretty with pastel - but she looks so out of place with the rest of my lair ; v ;






orrr here she is with that tan gembond... 2 very different looks - either way I want the new untamed set for her ! ! !


----------



## piske

also I AM IN LOVE WITH THE NEW APPAREL <3 <3 <3


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> maybe I'll scry her like this? I think the poison is so pretty with pastel - but she looks so out of place with the rest of my lair ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orrr here she is with that tan gembond... 2 very different looks - either way I want the new untamed set for her ! ! !



I like that first look, gives her a camouflage appearance...


----------



## piske

yay, thanks for your opinion!! :> now I have to save up to get those genes ; v ;


----------



## g u a v a

Got a bunch of hatchlings ^_^!

Anyone interested? Let me know what you'd like to pay for any of them and I'll consider it! (pretty much will not compete with any price, I just want them to go to people who want them.)



Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado

Mayor Leaf said:


> Got a bunch of hatchlings ^_^!
> 
> Anyone interested? Let me know what you'd like to pay for any of them and I'll consider it! (pretty much will not compete with any price, I just want them to go to people who want them.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



good luck!
i havent gotten even a nibble on my six hatchlings (except for one i gave away).
come to think of it, i havent managed to sell any items either, even when i priced near AH lowest.  not even food.


how does anybody get anything sold there??

somebody sold me a 100kT AH listed dragon this week for 15kT after i pm'd them...  this guy:


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> good luck!
> i havent gotten even a nibble on my six hatchlings (except for one i gave away).
> come to think of it, i havent managed to sell any items either, even when i priced near AH lowest.  not even food.
> 
> 
> how does anybody get anything sold there??
> 
> somebody sold me a 100kT AH listed dragon this week for 15kT after i pm'd them...  this guy:



I've sold a few dragons.  I sold one recently for 250 gems it was a triple silver crystal/facet/glimmer though.  and I sell tons of food all the time, that's basically how I make any treasure on there... are you selling atleast 10 in a stack? I've been pricing meat & seafood at 80t per point.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> FINALLY HIT MY GOAL AAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAVE THIS MUCH DRAGON MONEY EVER EVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> In a couple of hours it will all be gone and I will be so so so poor. .-.
> 
> But for now...
> 
> *ROLLS AROUND IN PILES OF MONEY*


dude that's insane!   that equates to about $4000 RLC!!!


----------



## brutalitea

Xanarcah said:


> FINALLY HIT MY GOAL AAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAVE THIS MUCH DRAGON MONEY EVER EVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> In a couple of hours it will all be gone and I will be so so so poor. .-.
> 
> But for now...
> 
> *ROLLS AROUND IN PILES OF MONEY*



Pics like that make me really wish staff would add commas to currency counts.



Xanarcah said:


> *I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE HE IS IN ALL HIS GLORY~
> My perfect 3 Digit Plague Imperial with bonus Plague colors toooo



I'm just laughing at the fact that you gave him a Light Sprite for a familiar.


----------



## King Dorado

I was about to exalt a derg, and out of curiosity i looked it up:

he's the only dragon EVER, active or exalted, combining in any order the colors: leaf, latte, and cantaloupe.

so does that make him valuable??


----------



## Xanarcah

Tae said:


> I'm just laughing at the fact that you gave him a Light Sprite for a familiar.



Haha, it's a dual celebration because I now have a Light Sprite again after not having one for over a year. xD It goes with his gold nicely. 

I'd give him a Bone Fiend as a familiar, but alas I had to sell mine to get him. Maybe I'll get one again in the future...

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> I was about to exalt a derg, and out of curiosity i looked it up:
> 
> he's the only dragon EVER, active or exalted, combining in any order the colors: leaf, latte, and cantaloupe.
> 
> so does that make him valuable??



Not necessarily. Only if you can find someone who's been looking for those specific colors.


----------



## momiji345

BBCode:





I  got new skin,I think the purple  blue fit's him well ,Plus his name is Haunter so it looks like he's doing Psychic with the rune ;0 )  Next i think am going to do Gengar


----------



## King Dorado

finally sold something at auction, a pack of 10 food items at 80T per food point.  hoo wee!  thanks for the advice Pepper (i dunno if that's a low price, high price ,avg price or wut).  now if my packs of 50 food items can sell next it might be the start of somethin...


----------



## Aronthaer

I haven't been playing recently because I've been completely dry on currency but I've been doing all my dailies and it's finally paying off. I just got an Unhatched Lightning Egg with my level 22 scavenging, maybe now I can get a few hundred thousand to work with. Or should I take my chances and hatch him? I know it's a massive gamble but I'm considering it.


----------



## King Dorado

Aronthaer said:


> I haven't been playing recently because I've been completely dry on currency but I've been doing all my dailies and it's finally paying off. I just got an Unhatched Lightning Egg with my level 22 scavenging, maybe now I can get a few hundred thousand to work with. Or should I take my chances and hatch him? I know it's a massive gamble but I'm considering it.



congrats!
i got one from coli, i sold it last week for 200k but had to take a payment plan from the person (took them a week).


----------



## Aronthaer

I DECIDED TO OPEN THE EGG AND OH MY GOSH IT'S CHARIZARD






Thanks to the Lightning flight it even has the right color eyes. That is totally a charizard holy ****.


----------



## Irarina

I opened a hatchery 2 weeks ago. I wanted to have one since I registered 1 year go xD Feel free to take a look here~



​
Newest hatchlings are these 2~











If you want to buy any, I have discounts for TBTers~


----------



## King Dorado

a dude in my Flight just hatched a GenOne mirror that's xxx peacock colors!!


----------



## piske

slowly but surely buying more of the untamed set - I'm just adoring how it looks on my tundra <3 those claws are killer! :>


----------



## Cadbberry

Hatched a nice Moon/Pearl/Pearl baby :3


----------



## g u a v a

Does anyone else have a Marva's terrific reflection in their inventory? I have one, but I'm not sure how it got there? I also have a Marva's depleted yarn.

Are these worth anything?


----------



## JellyLu

momiji345 said:


> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  got new skin,I think the purple  blue fit's him well ,Plus his name is Haunter so it looks like he's doing Psychic with the rune ;0 )  Next i think am going to do Gengar



HE IS MAGNIFICENT


----------



## piske

Mayor Leaf said:


> Does anyone else have a Marva's terrific reflection in their inventory? I have one, but I'm not sure how it got there? I also have a Marva's depleted yarn.
> 
> Are these worth anything?



I'm not sure what the yarn is but the reflection was the gift for april fool's this year! it's special apparel for the dragon's eyes :>


----------



## momiji345

JellyLu said:


> HE IS MAGNIFICENT



Thank u ;D


----------



## piske

why does it take so long to "awaken" your familiar?! I feel like I've been bonding with it FOR MONTHS! ; v ;


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> why does it take so long to "awaken" your familiar?! I feel like I've been bonding with it FOR MONTHS! ; v ;



i read somewhere that after it awakes and gives you a chest, that's it, just 50T a day afterwards i think.  
man it's so tedious clicking that heart button on all the familiars every day too and waiting for the laggy site to bring up the confirmation screen etc, i do not enjoy it...


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> i read somewhere that after it awakes and gives you a chest, that's it, just 50T a day afterwards i think.
> man it's so tedious clicking that heart button on all the familiars every day too and waiting for the laggy site to bring up the confirmation screen etc, i do not enjoy it...



I hope the chest is good at least! I just got to 'loyal' status and seeing how long it took on the previous level, this one will take forever haha. I hope that this is the last stage!


----------



## piske

scattered my second gen imp twice... I think I like her colors now but I'm not 100% sure... ; v ;


----------



## g u a v a

pechue said:


> why does it take so long to "awaken" your familiar?! I feel like I've been bonding with it FOR MONTHS! ; v ;



Should take 25 days after you hit Loyal with your familair to hit the last level! Good luck, you're probably almost there! ^_^;


----------



## King Dorado

looks like i'll have to exalt my 2 interesting spirals, but a least I finally sold one of my pretty skydancers, sold her for 12 gems on the AH.  just 2 left!


----------



## piske

found an egg a few days ago and hatched it today...

valentine's baby anyone? ; v ;


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> found an egg a few days ago and hatched it today...
> 
> valentine's baby anyone? ; v ;



name him Valentino!  or Cupid


----------



## Shirohibiki

i'm confused -- it says ice is conquest pushing, but... against whom? who are we trying to beat? there's no other threads or anyone listed in dom watch. is it possible to have a battle all by yourself? .-. this shows how much i know about dom lmao. i know the lightning one next week will have ****ty prices too, but i guess i'll toss some dragons to my own flight then wait for the shadow/water one. actually the good news is after next week there's like 4 battles lined up...good god i won't have enough dragons

i'm just wondering how they can conquest push by themselves. i know all the other flights are technically fighting for dom too, but not in the form of a real push.

(^ and yeah awakening familiars is garbage 0/10 would not recommend. sell the chests you get -- at least the gilded ones -- you get far less for opening them than you would selling them)

edit: oh ew. apparently i can't use the public buy thread and our inflight raffle doesn't have payouts..? lmao okay then. there's some fodder buy thread but idk if that's even active or what's going on with it. ohh my god how lame, raffles don't interest me because i don't really have much a chance to win anything, prefer the damn cash. the prizes are great, sure, and it's great that they do it but i'm salty they don't pay inflight members too lol. (nikki, two years later, finally learning  about dom lmfao)


----------



## King Dorado

new Registration Window: July 18-22


----------



## King Dorado

hatched some deep blue dergs today, two pearlcatchers and a spiral.  let me know if interested in these lovely ladies, here's what they'll look like in a few days:


----------



## Alienfish

back from vacation man so glad to be on computer so i can do **** properly ugh..

also reg window again soon :0 cool imo.


----------



## FancyThat

I've been switching around UM accents on my dragons, this is one of my newest ones;






Spassow is one of my favourite accent artists :3.



pechue said:


> found an egg a few days ago and hatched it today...
> 
> valentine's baby anyone? ; v ;



So cute! Pink babies are always awesome ^^.


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> I've been switching around UM accents on my dragons, this is one of my newest ones;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spassow is one of my favourite accent artists :3.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Pink babies are always awesome ^^.



haha idk if I will keep him... he's so BRIGHT! XD lovely accent, I wish I could afford some UM ones!


----------



## King Dorado

what is UM?  User Made?


----------



## momiji345

Omg loving my new baby's ~

BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> what is UM?  User Made?



yessir! :>


----------



## King Dorado

just now hatched four cute blues and greens today, some new colors, they are on AH (for 19g)


----------



## piske

ah, I scavenged another egg! :> please don't be another hot pink bab ; v ;


----------



## piske

btw does anyone want that mirror? I'll give him away -


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> ah, I scavenged another egg! :> please don't be another hot pink bab ; v ;



Nice!  
i don't think i've gotten anything good from scavenging...


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> Nice!
> i don't think i've gotten anything good from scavenging...



I hadn't gotten anything for like 2 months and then I got 2 eggs in the past few days. guess I suddenly got lucky haha XD


----------



## King Dorado

Ive only managed to sell one dragon so far out of like 12 hatched.  

its gonna be exalt city soon!


----------



## King Dorado

holy cow, someone bought one of my new hatchlings.  (i think she wanted a birthday dragon today).  19g woot!


----------



## JellyLu

I uh......got more babes ^^; My friend is holding them for me ;; bless her soul















^Thank you again King Dad for finding this Amethyst boy for me ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

^nice dergs everyone

and yeah i have gotten eggs from scavenging but they are not that common imo and seems to be more rare with the levels, idk how that is or just rng, but ye


----------



## Peisinoe

Sheila said:


> ^nice dergs everyone
> 
> and yeah i have gotten eggs from scavenging but they are not that common imo and seems to be more rare with the levels, idk how that is or just rng, but ye



When you have lower levels it's easier to get eggs. Someone said that the levels = how many items are included into the pool? For example, as you get higher more food and more gathering exclusive familiars are added = decreased percentages of each item. 

I read this somewhere though lol


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> When you have lower levels it's easier to get eggs. Someone said that the levels = how many items are included into the pool? For example, as you get higher more food and more gathering exclusive familiars are added = decreased percentages of each item.
> 
> I read this somewhere though lol



Yeah, that was what I referring to, thank for posting  I assume it is true though cause all other stuff besides dig and scavenge are like level 12-14 and I get more stuff and fams there so?


----------



## King Dorado

ah, just hatched these gorgeous cry/face Skydancer girls with matching eyes:

this one has all 3 new colors:






this one has primary and secondary new colors:


----------



## momiji345

Finally The long wait is over here are my new hatching  Jupiter Baby girl & boys  

BBCode:





Primary :Stonewash Jupiter
Secondary:Midnight Butterfly
Tertiary:Algae Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Cobalt Jupiter
Secondarylum Shimmer
Tertiary:Robin Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Stonewash Jupiter
Secondary:Thistle Butterfly
Tertiaryear Stained

BBCode:





Primary:Cobalt Jupiter
Secondary:Eldritch Butterfly
Tertiary:Marigold Stained


----------



## Alienfish

ayy that jupiter gene is gorgeous, might go nab a few of these myself someday hmhm


----------



## Kellybelly

The time has come: I'm selling all of my BTB and Collectibles here for FR stuff. c:


----------



## momiji345

Sheila said:


> ayy that jupiter gene is gorgeous, might go nab a few of these myself someday hmhm


The price are going down but some dragons are still petty high price ;D Just wait few more months and i think it will drop, As the gen is petty easy to breed.

*I Need help pricing how much should i sell this female ? There no price in the Auction House ??*

BBCode:





PrimaryCobalt Jupiter
SecondaryEldritch Butterfly
TertiaryMarigold Stained


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i probably will wait, need to save up for lighting festa later on this month ;D

no idea about your bab but the colors and genes go well together imo


----------



## JellyLu

momiji345 said:


> The price are going down but some dragons are still petty high price ;D Just wait few more months and i think it will drop, As the gen is petty easy to breed.
> 
> *I Need help pricing how much should i sell this female ? There no price in the Auction House ??*
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrimaryCobalt Jupiter
> SecondaryEldritch Butterfly
> TertiaryMarigold Stained



I would seriously buy her ;;; beautiful <3


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I would seriously buy her ;;; beautiful <3



but i've got one that's purrrrrrrr-pull......


----------



## JellyLu

King Dad said:


> but i've got one that's purrrrrrrr-pull......



Pretty purple girl ;o; I cry


----------



## piske

oooh I have my one-egg coatl nest hatching tomorrow and I'm excited! XD


----------



## King Dorado

i have a one egg snapper nest hatching this weekend  they have... disappointed me.. with their one egg production...


----------



## piske

here's my newly hatched bab ; v ; I think he'll be pretty snazzy as an adult -


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Pretty purple girl ;o; I cry



don't cry-- 
buy!  

(heh, somebody randomly sent me CR and bought her nestmate...)



pechue said:


> here's my newly hatched bab ; v ; I think he'll be pretty snazzy as an adult -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177551



nice- that stained results in his eyes matching his wings!

today i got my first egg from scavenging, the RNG spirits smiled upon me...

also, i've sniped 6 different lion headdresses so far, and a bunch of other gladiator stuff.  not even a big fan, i've just been conditioned from being a member here at Bell Tree to snag that rare collectible now now now!!


----------



## Alienfish

^nice nice : D

//cries how inactive i am at that site unless it's festa or other event lel


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> ^nice nice : D
> 
> //cries how inactive i am at that site unless it's festa or other event lel



I am too. I pretty much do the reg daily stuff and that's it ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i do daily gathering, bonding and get free stuff but yeah that's it lol unless it is indeed some of the holidays lol

also i never like breed or stuff unless i know there's a huge push going on hah


----------



## momiji345

NEW BABYS ;D

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

I've got new pure G2 Nocturne hatchlings with purples and blues, lemme know if anybody is interested:


----------



## brutalitea

FOR SALE


----------



## tearypastel

^ i like the second one!! pretty colors.

new hatchies!! this pair,, i swear they always make the cutest babies


----------



## King Dorado

here is the bab from that 1-egg nest i mentioned.

(although he sold so fast i wonder if i underpriced him):


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> here is the bab from that 1-egg nest i mentioned.
> 
> (although he sold so fast i wonder if i underpriced him):



well it does have nice genes with matching colors so why not??


----------



## momiji345

Few Dragons FOR SALE ( Below is my FR Shop /Nesting ground) Make me a fair offer ~,If you interested in a dragon you can Pm/message me on Bell tree or Flight Rising

http://flightrising01.weebly.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Aslo made a Pokemon Trainer Dragon 

BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

also hmu if someone's selling treasure or something im dead poor for carnivale lol


----------



## FancyThat

tearypastel said:


> ^ i like the second one!! pretty colors.
> 
> new hatchies!! this pair,, i swear they always make the cutest babies



Lovely babies, the above is my favourite such pretty colours .


----------



## Alienfish

yeee purple dragons are really cool.. after red ones that is


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> yeee purple dragons are really cool.. after red ones that is



Red are also quite nice , I have one that's Crimson/Crimson/mulberry that I love .

Any new players feel free to add me btw, I'm PixieSparkles on FR .


----------



## Alienfish

ye brown and pink colors are noice too : D

and yeah I'm Madrugada feel free to add/refer me too


----------



## FancyThat

Pink is awesome ^^ brown cookie and chocolate dragons are lovely as well, even better with matching eyes .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Pink is awesome ^^ brown cookie and chocolate dragons are lovely as well, even better with matching eyes .



yee earth eyes are really nice, so is water (almost regret not switching to water hah)


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> yee earth eyes are really nice, so is water (almost regret not switching to water hah)



Water is nice too, the deep blue is so pretty . I like neutral eyes like ice and light as well.


----------



## roseflower

Welcome new players The registration window is open until July 22, 9.30 FR time!
Feel free to add/refer me, my username is Gardenie on FR. I recommend reading this guide about all the Flights: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1209394


----------



## King Dorado

hatched triple triplets-- three xxx triple ice tundra babs, all matching genes too (mix of genders).  
lemme know if anybody interested, they will look like their mama:


----------



## mogyay

hi everyone! i'm new to fr but i'm feeling like it might consume me already. a couple of q's (i know i should probably ask them in my clan but i'm shy)

why is everyone so intent on naming dragons? like, a rule of adopting seems to usually be that you have to name the dragon, does something happen if i don't? or is it just to make it more personal?

how do i level up? i've battled a couple of times in the coliseum but i don't seem to be gaining any experience boo


----------



## p e p p e r

mogyay said:


> hi everyone! i'm new to fr but i'm feeling like it might consume me already. a couple of q's (i know i should probably ask them in my clan but i'm shy)
> 
> why is everyone so intent on naming dragons? like, a rule of adopting seems to usually be that you have to name the dragon, does something happen if i don't? or is it just to make it more personal?
> 
> how do i level up? i've battled a couple of times in the coliseum but i don't seem to be gaining any experience boo



I think everyone wants you to name the dragon because they don't like looking at the parent dragon and seeing a list of "unnamed" under offspring and people don't like it when unnamed dragons get exalted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

which level are you playing in the Coliseum?  you might have to move on to the next level to get more experience points - if you want I can help level up a few of your dragons so you have an easier time in the coli


----------



## mogyay

p e p p e r said:


> I think everyone wants you to name the dragon because they don't like looking at the parent dragon and seeing a list of "unnamed" under offspring and people don't like it when unnamed dragons get exalted.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> which level are you playing in the Coliseum?  you might have to move on to the next level to get more experience points - if you want I can help level up a few of your dragons so you have an easier time in the coli



ahh thank you, that makes sense! thank you so much for the offer that's so kind but i SHOULD (key word should) be ok since king dad kindly gifted me a higher level dragon but if i'm struggling i'll pm you if that's ok <3
also can i add you? what's your username? :')


----------



## King Dorado

has anybody else been sniping and selling that gladiator/lion's apparel?  

aha, i guess i miss the fun times of restock sniping here...  back when this forum sold stuff...


----------



## p e p p e r

mogyay said:


> ahh thank you, that makes sense! thank you so much for the offer that's so kind but i SHOULD (key word should) be ok since king dad kindly gifted me a higher level dragon but if i'm struggling i'll pm you if that's ok <3
> also can i add you? what's your username? :')



yeah of course, let me know if you need any help.  we're already friends, I added you   I'm PumpkinPepper on there


----------



## Alienfish

Okay wow spambots here too o___o

also bleh i totally need to dig up stuff so i can brew next week, i'm lazy man


----------



## Alienfish

ayyy my first 5 digit derg couldn't resist even though the list is like unnamed x5 bruuuuh


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Okay wow spambots here too o___o
> 
> also bleh i totally need to dig up stuff so i can brew next week, i'm lazy man



I'll be interested to see the apparel and skins/accents for it...not really sure what would make for good lightning themes? other than lightning lol


----------



## King Dorado

I dont think i'm gonna manage any dragon sales soon, with all the Freebies for Newbies hype, lol!


----------



## Alienfish

(where's xan liking your posts lol) 

idek from last year it was a lot of electric blue and steampunk stuff so I'd assume something like those :3


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> (where's xan liking your posts lol)
> 
> idek from last year it was a lot of electric blue and steampunk stuff so I'd assume something like those :3



Hmm, those aren't really my fav colors and I don't much like steampunk so we'll see haha. Hoping there is a cool familiar! The light one was just so awesome...


----------



## King Dorado

check out these hideous Plague flight representatives i bought cheap from AH (this is how they'll look fully grown).  I don't even know why i bought them, it was as though I were overcome by the delirium of a strange infection...:


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> check out these hideous Plague flight representatives i bought cheap from AH (this is how they'll look fully grown).  I don't even know why i bought them, it was as though I were overcome by the delirium of a strange infection...:



They are not hideous at all! I especially love the second one. Good picks!


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> They are not hideous at all! I especially love the second one. Good picks!



I dont know why, but i went on a mini-spree of buying dergs that looked elemental to me.  

I can't not buy dragons, apparently.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> I dont know why, but i went on a mini-spree of buying dergs that looked elemental to me.
> 
> I can't not buy dragons, apparently.



Ah, that happens to me sometimes too. I just get the impulse to buy a bunch of dergs, usually gen ones and then I usually regret it and exalt them


----------



## momiji345

Yesterday Hatch *Lots of new color yahoo*

BBCode:





Primary:Lapis Iridescent  (NEW Color)
Secondaryistachio Butterfly  (NEW Color)
Tertiary:Cornflower Contour  (NEW Color)

BBCode:





Primary:Eggplant Iridescent (NEW Color)
Secondary:Orchid Shimmer (NEW Color)
Tertiary:Mist Contour

BBCode:





Primary:Grape Iridescent (NEW Color)
Secondary:Leaf Butterfly
Tertiary:Oilslick Contour (NEW Color)

BBCode:





Primary:Blackberry Iridescent  (NEW Color)
Secondary:Spearmint Shimmer  (NEW Color)
Tertiary:Grape Contour  (NEW Color)

BBCode:





Primary:Coal Iridescent
Secondary:Seafoam Shimmer
Tertiary:Twilight Contour


----------



## brutalitea

25k t each.



> Gloom Poison/Grey Toxin/Grey Underbelly





> Watermelon Iridescent/Pearl Shimmer/Mauve Underbelly





> Watermelon Iridescent/Silver Butterfly/Raspberry Underbelly





> Watermelon Iridescent/White Butterfly/Blush Underbelly





> Watermelon Iridescent/Pink Shimmer/Magenta Underbelly





> Grape Cherub/Royal Butterfly/Twilight Glimmer





> Violet Iridescent/Eggplant Butterfly/Eggplant Glimmer





> Violet Cherub/Heather Butterfly/Sapphire Glimmer


----------



## Shirohibiki

welcome newbies!

also i'd like to mention again, if you ever come across a bubblegum/flaxen (ivory)/white female OR someone who is able to breed it, (preferably iri/shim/belly and a skydancer) PLEASE please please let me know. i've chosen a very stupid color combo and  it's impossible to find.


----------



## Alienfish

aye sorry for the MIA been away a bit lol... x))

and yeah lighting is not my fav but let's see what they decked out this year...


----------



## Gir

Hi everyone! I joined on the 18th and my first nest hatched!
















All their genes are basic since I don't have enough treasure to buy genes yet. But if anyone wants one of them, they can have them for free c:


----------



## Licorice

I made an account in like 2014 and all I did was breed snappers. I never really got into it and I didn't play for long.

Here's some of my babies, the girls always end up being my favorite.


Spoiler


----------



## JellyLu

Ah, welcome new players! Feel free to add me, I'm JellyLu there too~ 
I'm basically imp trash from the shadows ;o;


In other news I finally got a venerable lair and moved my babies into it!


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> In other news I finally got a venerable lair and moved my babies into it!



nice!
sounds like you have room for more purple dragons then.
say, i just happen to have a few purple dragons!


----------



## brutalitea

Updated list of dragons for sale HERE


----------



## Alienfish

So thundercrack butt is on it again, greedy digging though got like not much at all, better grind hah!

also i had to buy that lighting bug color skin cause it looks noice but ye most is electric blue and steampunk-ish stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm taking a hiatus from this game for a bit, haven't played in a few weeks or something so all the dergs are starving


----------



## Alienfish

ye im not active at all either, that 5 digit was a lucky snipe... got her for 500k treas and it was a gen one too holy ****.

the kids list is awk cause unnamed x5 but still good man


----------



## piske

Happy Thundercrack Carnivale, everyone!  I got a Nightrunner chest on my very first gathering turn XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yayyy, another Goblin familiar!


----------



## Shirohibiki

all of the thundercrack skins are so sexy, this is like a first, i only dislike like....one of them. they're so awesome. i don't want to spend money... who here is in lightning? ):

(i'm so furious that the next push isn't till next week bc i thought itwas this week and i'm just  livid about it)


----------



## Alienfish

meh kinda boring boring skins, grabbed the brewing ones and some MP ones but tbh the currency's been rare this time :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sheila said:


> meh kinda boring boring skins, grabbed the brewing ones and some MP ones but tbh the currency's been rare this time :/



haha wow, such a stark contrast between us! like even if they could be considered "boring" i think i was more impressed that most of them are very well-made. FR usually doesn't pick...a whole lot of stellar ones.


----------



## piske

I like the skins, they just don't match my dergs in the least...  but that apparel is hideous... sorry not sorry


----------



## Alienfish

Shirohibiki said:


> haha wow, such a stark contrast between us! like even if they could be considered "boring" i think i was more impressed that most of them are very well-made. FR usually doesn't pick...a whole lot of stellar ones.



well they more or less pick boring or plain ones.. ugh i'm a bit meh with the arcane and plague things coming up considering how they censored and restricted those entries quite hard last time


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> well they more or less pick boring or plain ones.. ugh i'm a bit meh with the arcane and plague things coming up considering how they censored and restricted those entries quite hard last time



Censored? Really? Hmm, I guess I could see ones maybe getting gross for Plague lol but what happened w/Arcane?


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Censored? Really? Hmm, I guess I could see ones maybe getting gross for Plague lol but what happened w/Arcane?



Yeah basically people making em too gore-y or stuff, idk was pretty flame war over there back then but tbh those they ended up picking got quite meh..

and yeah i don't know all the deets but i guess they only picked simple purple stuff and something like that.. they always pick out the simple stuff though lol


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Yeah basically people making em too gore-y or stuff, idk was pretty flame war over there back then but tbh those they ended up picking got quite meh..
> 
> and yeah i don't know all the deets but i guess they only picked simple purple stuff and something like that.. they always pick out the simple stuff though lol



Ah, yes I see what you mean! I'm worried the stuff for Earth in November will be really boring


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, one could assume they do it on purpose so people spend more gems on blueprinting skins not making it but tbh some festas always make it kinda lame like arcane and plague >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also earth was actually pretty noice from those things I managed to get.. at least they allowed some gem and nature-y stuff.


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Yeah, one could assume they do it on purpose so people spend more gems on blueprinting skins not making it but tbh some festas always make it kinda lame like arcane and plague >>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also earth was actually pretty noice from those things I managed to get.. at least they allowed some gem and nature-y stuff.



Ok good! My dergs are all more muted and natural colors so hopefully it'll match! XD Which flight festival is after Lightning?


----------



## Alienfish

it's fire.. those things are alright but im not too much into those either cause it's p much orange/red streaks accents but ye some are nice


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> it's fire.. those things are alright but im not too much into those either cause it's p much orange/red streaks accents but ye some are nice



OMG I need an accent for my sand/orange progen so badly!!! Hoping for a male SD accent ; - ;


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> OMG I need an accent for my sand/orange progen so badly!!! Hoping for a male SD accent ; - ;



yeah i hope they do better picks this year tbh i don't care for 14 similar ones like they did last year :/


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> yeah i hope they do better picks this year tbh i don't care for 14 similar ones like they did last year :/



I feel like I need to look them up now lol


----------



## mogyay

hi guys, i present to you my first ever hatchling






i'm sure it's the most basic dragon you've ever seen but i'm proud! i like how the colours match my nature clan


----------



## King Dorado

woot-- brewing my first Accent! 

also, just hatched these sunshine dragons:


----------



## p e p p e r

just incase any of the newbies need it, here's the Thundercrack guide 

I've been grinding the Golem Workshop for the sprockets, but it looks like Harpy's Roost is better. 

It's cool that you can get a good amount of sprockets in the Training Fields & there are chest drops there as well


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> just incase any of the newbies need it, here's the Thundercrack guide
> 
> I've been grinding the Golem Workshop for the sprockets, but it looks like Harpy's Roost is better.
> 
> It's cool that you can get a good amount of sprockets in the Training Fields & there are chest drops there as well



I got a festi chest in Crystal Pools.  have no idea though where Maki gets those drop rates, i'm not getting anything close to that whether i'm in Harpy land, Golem town, or anywheres...


----------



## momiji345

Omg Thank you p e p p e r for the Guide , I found a chest yahoo





UPDATE : Finally Got the skin i wanted : Her colors and the new skin suits her very well 

BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Omg Thank you p e p p e r for the Guide , I found a chest yahoo
> 
> View attachment 178203
> 
> 
> UPDATE : Finally Got the skin i wanted : Her colors and the new skin suits her very well
> 
> BBCode:



nice- that skin DOES fit her perfectly!


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> nice- that skin DOES fit her perfectly!



Thanks king dad ,Funny i was going to sell her few days ago but i change my mind when i saw that the thunder crack carnivale was going to be starting. luckily i keep her if not i would feel so disappointed that i had the perfect skin for her and she would look so cool because the  skin Reminds of Digimon.


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Thanks king dad ,Funny i was going to sell her few days ago but i change my mind when i saw that the thunder crack carnivale was going to be starting. luckily i keep her if not i would feel so disappointed that i had the perfect skin for her and she would look so cool because the  skin Reminds of Digimon.



that's one of the accents that look pretty cool  to me, but that doesnt match any of my dragons.  i also like the accent/skin for male wildclaw, but it doesnt match my dragon (maybe i'll buy a cheap derg so i can use it tho).


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> that's one of the accents that look pretty cool  to me, but that doesnt match any of my dragons.  i also like the accent/skin for male wildclaw, but it doesnt match my dragon (maybe i'll buy a cheap derg so i can use it tho).



Oh i have the skin but all my wildclaw dos't fit ,The color is not right for my Dragons arg .Lol am broke i have no more treasure left been spending on the Apparel & Skins. But hoping to find the right wild to fit that skin too any idea on colors .


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Oh i have the skin but all my wildclaw dos't fit ,The color is not right for my Dragons arg .Lol am broke i have no more treasure left been spending on the Apparel & Skins. But hoping to find the right wild to fit that skin too any idea on colors .



i'm thinking for the wildclaw something in the black scale, grey scale, or turquoise...  plain white might work too.. 

mine is white but with black thylacine patterns on him and it doesnt look good with that skin, but i may buy a cheapie in one of those colors to give it a go.


----------



## Alienfish

p e p p e r said:


> just incase any of the newbies need it, here's the Thundercrack guide
> 
> I've been grinding the Golem Workshop for the sprockets, but it looks like Harpy's Roost is better.
> 
> It's cool that you can get a good amount of sprockets in the Training Fields & there are chest drops there as well



you can? :0 then i gotta try this festa been bad so far

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> I got a festi chest in Crystal Pools.  have no idea though where Maki gets those drop rates, i'm not getting anything close to that whether i'm in Harpy land, Golem town, or anywheres...



yeah me neither i just grind around haha :/


----------



## piske

Think I'll keep gathering but not try too hard with this fest. I want the emblem and maybe the vista, but not the apparel. Btw anyone want to buy a night runner chest? lol


----------



## Alienfish

yee just gonna grind for the favors item i try getting at least one of each for those :3

and nah im a bit low on treas and gems now haha


----------



## mogyay

ok so i was casually following this guide

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710

and it says to equip eliminate on all my dragons so i have a quick look on the auction house and there's no way i'm affording those, is there an easier way to get them or something?


----------



## King Dorado

mogyay said:


> ok so i was casually following this guide
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
> 
> and it says to equip eliminate on all my dragons so i have a quick look on the auction house and there's no way i'm affording those, is there an easier way to get them or something?



i got one of mine from a coliseum loot drop but i dont recall which level-- one of the guides should mention which levels have chances of finding those.  can't recall seeing them in the battle section of the market place shop, but the icon says sell value of 500 which means if they DO get sold at MH the price would only be 5000 there.  also, i think some people on the raffles board have them as prizes.


----------



## Alienfish

well eliminates are not that common also some people tend to drive up the price.. also you can probably afford it soon enough, just sell stuff, also the sell value is what you will get if you sell it from invo


----------



## Gir

Hmm what do you think of the electric sparkle on my dragon. Yay or nay?
The one I really liked I already bought, but need to find a dragon with the right colors for it.


----------



## Alienfish

^i like it, the pink is a good match to it!


----------



## Kellybelly

mogyay said:


> ok so i was casually following this guide
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
> 
> and it says to equip eliminate on all my dragons so i have a quick look on the auction house and there's no way i'm affording those, is there an easier way to get them or something?





King Dad said:


> i got one of mine from a coliseum loot drop but i dont recall which level-- one of the guides should mention which levels have chances of finding those.  can't recall seeing them in the battle section of the market place shop, but the icon says sell value of 500 which means if they DO get sold at MH the price would only be 5000 there.  also, i think some people on the raffles board have them as prizes.



Yeah, I also got lucky once and found an Eliminate stone in the Coli. Sadly, they're not sold in the MP and they're an extremely rare drop. I'd say as rare or even more rare than Eggs or Boss familiars. They should drop in all venues except for the Crystal Pools and Mire with the same probability. If it would drop in the Mire, it wouldn't be as scarce...Too bad.
Also, at every new reg window the prices shoot up. They usually "only" go for 180kt. Which can be easily raised by playing Artifracture until you reach 75kt for a few days.  
Good luck to you! It'll pay off after you get your team to lv 25. :3


----------



## p e p p e r

mogyay said:


> ok so i was casually following this guide
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1040710
> 
> and it says to equip eliminate on all my dragons so i have a quick look on the auction house and there's no way i'm affording those, is there an easier way to get them or something?


that guide is really good, don't stat your dragons untill you decide on mire flyer vs glass cannon or you'll have to spend another 30k later to reassign the stats.  I got eliminate from a coli drop once & have bought two of them from the auction house - it's worth it if you plan on playing in the coli a lot - you can make a good amount of money selling the loot & leveling unwanted dragons to exalt 

when I first joined I rented a mire flyer from here to help get two of my dragons to level 25

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw here's the loot guide for each level


----------



## Alienfish

hatched this today lel.. them one dergs nests >>

hmu if anyone wants though, just send a cr or something


----------



## Alienfish

nvm exalted this.. damn tbt lag


----------



## King Dorado

has anyone else put together a collection of Flight Representatives?  I decided to give that a go as my latest lair project, so I bought dragons that, to me, physically appeared to symbolize each elemental Flight in the game, and also the breed matches the forum lore as to which elemental region they originated in.  havent decided on their names yet:



Spoiler: Light, 2 dergs began in this region



shiny












Spoiler: Lightning



he's got the new festival underbelly accent:









Spoiler: Fire



she looked to me like she's covered in hot embers:









Spoiler: Arcane



i dunno, looked mysterious and sorceror to me









Spoiler: Plague



yuck









Spoiler: Earth



he's made of rock (love dirt and soil in his colors)









Spoiler: Ice



another ice crystal tun









Spoiler: Shadow



he'll be a dark and shadowy grownup alright:









Spoiler: Wind, the other 2 derg region



what does wind look like anyhow?
a little cloudy/stormy gusts





a soft breeze









Spoiler: Water



she looks like the ocean









Spoiler: Nature



tree boy (love his colors: soil, jungle, forest)


----------



## Gir

^^ LOVE the idea! The dragons you picked for each one are nice


Second set of hatchlings! Let me know if you want one.









Also think I found a dragon to use the digital revolution skin on! (She's my fav. rn, just need to name her)


----------



## p e p p e r

I'm selling some treasure here if anyone wants to buy some with TBT:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?379560-Flight-Rising-Treasure-for-TBT


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> ^^ LOVE the idea! The dragons you picked for each one are nice
> 
> 
> Second set of hatchlings! Let me know if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also think I found a dragon to use the digital revolution skin on! (She's my fav. rn, just need to name her)



thanks, it was a bit time (and treasure) consuming finding the Flight Rep dergs

that accent looks great on your imp!

btw- is apathy a new username, what did you have before?


----------



## piske

apathy said:


> ^^ LOVE the idea! The dragons you picked for each one are nice
> 
> 
> Second set of hatchlings! Let me know if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also think I found a dragon to use the digital revolution skin on! (She's my fav. rn, just need to name her)



That imp looks GORGEOUS with that skin! Good job! :>


----------



## momiji345

p e p p e r said:


> I'm selling some treasure here if anyone wants to buy some with TBT:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?379560-Flight-Rising-Treasure-for-TBT



i will buy some i have 40 bTB Let me know how much  i can buy XD

update: Got new apparel for Thunder ,she looking good so far

BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

noice dergs everyone : D

also yay got that nightrunner chest from digging, woot!

- - - Post Merge - - -







omfg holy craptarts my first boss fam, Roc =D


----------



## piske

^ Ah, nice! Congrats!


----------



## Alienfish

thanks  worth around 200k treas but still something, i keep getting that bird whenever i go farm in harpy's roost lol


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> thanks  worth around 200k treas but still something, i keep getting that bird whenever i go farm in harpy's roost lol



Hahaha! Also, your team looks good!


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Hahaha! Also, your team looks good!



yeah literally everytime when i first go there I get Roc haha.

Yeah still training the last one but ye going alright, levels 16-20+ are kinda tedious


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> yeah literally everytime when i first go there I get Roc haha.
> 
> Yeah still training the last one but ye going alright, levels 16-20+ are kinda tedious



Ha, a million times better than mine. I gave-up after like, level 4 lol


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Ha, a million times better than mine. I gave-up after like, level 4 lol



yeah the other two i bought off the auction house but i wanted an old wildclaw so ;;

i feel you it can be really slow and tedious unless you sit a few hours erryday


----------



## momiji345

bought this baby girl i love the combo and the clour of her wings are bright greenish  I need some name idea's 


BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> bought this baby girl i love the combo and the clour of her wings are bright greenish  I need some name idea's
> 
> 
> BBCode:



ohh nice : D sadly i don't have any name ideas cause I mostly name them after musicians  like lel


----------



## p e p p e r

Sheila said:


> noice dergs everyone : D
> 
> also yay got that nightrunner chest from digging, woot!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omfg holy craptarts my first boss fam, Roc =D



sweet!  congrats, I've never gotten one either...


----------



## Alienfish

ye shame it was one of those low worthy of treas but still cool, idek how many bosses I have fought


----------



## Xerolin

Ahahah.. I signed up awhile a go and have barely done anything, I only have like 4 dragons! Its just idk what to do on there really lmao


----------



## Gir

Just an update on my last post. I no longer have the two wildclaw hatchlings, they were sold at the AH.
And I decided to name my imp Pixel, to go along with the digital theme




King Dad said:


> thanks, it was a bit time (and treasure) consuming finding the Flight Rep dergs
> 
> that accent looks great on your imp!
> 
> btw- is apathy a new username, what did you have before?



Thank you!
And yes, my previous username was ringpop 



pechue said:


> That imp looks GORGEOUS with that skin! Good job! :>



Thank you!


----------



## brutalitea

Dragons for sale HERE

No luck with chests so far. Got 2 apparel, 1 vista, and 1 fam so far.


----------



## momiji345

hey guys and gals,Am trying to make one of my dream dragons ,Dose any one have a dragon for sale or for rent i can use to help me with this project 

I NEED/Looking for :

Breed: Imperial or Wild claw or Coatl
Sex: Male 
Primaryetals
Secondary:Butterfly
Tertiary:Glimmer


Primary:Brown Range
Secondary:Green Range
Tertiary: Green Range



HERE My DREAM DRAGON


----------



## Alienfish

^ooo good luck, looking nice =D

phew finally got all the favors items even though they were kinda boring

aaand now im broke again cause i bought the rainsong vista, but it's so pretty ;;


----------



## King Dorado

i hatched these cute butterfly tundra babs, in new colors.

they are listed on AH:











this one has facet:


----------



## Gir

^^ Cute!


I got a familiar with one of the shiny stars yesterday!


Also bred three pairs of dragons today. Got a nest with 3 eggs, nest with 2 eggs, and a nest with 1 egg. Now for the wait


----------



## p e p p e r

if anyone needs extra sprockets, the training fields is yielding a good amount of drops - especially if you have a high level dragon, I got 39 sprockets in 30 minutes


----------



## brutalitea

Dragons for sale HERE

Not much luck this fest... though I haven't grinded at all. No desire to do it.


----------



## mogyay

i finally got a thunder chest yay! this is exciting since i'm too poor to buy more than one skin. anyone have any tips for making money on the fairground games? i feel like i'm getting nowhere with making enough to buy eliminate


----------



## mogyay

i'm crying she's beautiful


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> i'm crying she's beautiful



aye me gusta.. shame you weren't around last year you'd love the female imp brewing skin for arcane that had a moon on it


----------



## piske

mogyay said:


> i'm crying she's beautiful



Oh, wow mogyay! She looks so lovely! Also, I'm not really good at making treasure either. I bet Xan has some advice on that, they're super good at understanding and playing the market on FR! There might be some info in the first few pages of this thread! I think games are the hardest way to make large amounts of money :<


----------



## momiji345

omg iv been waiting for two of my dragon on cool down ,been 5 day waiting for the eggs to hatch ,,And  ta Da new babys'  Its not a 100 % the  color i would hope to  be.

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:






BBCode:


----------



## Licorice

New babies I hatched this week.


Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r

mogyay said:


> i finally got a thunder chest yay! this is exciting since i'm too poor to buy more than one skin. anyone have any tips for making money on the fairground games? i feel like i'm getting nowhere with making enough to buy eliminate


which games are you playing?  when I first started, I played Artifracture, I'd make 75k in about an hour - the other games took too long to earn any treasure.  you can also look into buying a dragon that is already at level 25 and has eliminate, I saw someone selling one for a little over 200k a few days ago which is cheaper than an eliminate


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> which games are you playing?  when I first started, I played Artifracture, I'd make 75k in about an hour - the other games took too long to earn any treasure.  you can also look into buying a dragon that is already at level 25 and has eliminate, I saw someone selling one for a little over 200k a few days ago which is cheaper than an eliminate



dag Pepper, you're the Artifracture Master!  

i suck, it would take me two hours to earn 75k....


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> dag Pepper, you're the Artifracture Master!
> 
> i suck, it would take me two hours to earn 75k....



haha I used to be a candy crush addict 

did everyone get what they wanted from the festival?


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> haha I used to be a candy crush addict
> 
> did everyone get what they wanted from the festival?



ja ja.  i got three of each festive favor, brewed  dat lightning underbelly acccent for the male ridgeback, and bought the accents for the imp lady and the WC dude even tho i dunno yet if i'll use those two...  i got four different chests his time (only received two lest festi).

- - - Post Merge - - -

y tu?


----------



## Alienfish

ye i guess i did i mean i didn't want everything this time anyways and i got brewing stuff.


also man eliminate are up to that.. holy ****


----------



## mogyay

p e p p e r said:


> which games are you playing?  when I first started, I played Artifracture, I'd make 75k in about an hour - the other games took too long to earn any treasure.  you can also look into buying a dragon that is already at level 25 and has eliminate, I saw someone selling one for a little over 200k a few days ago which is cheaper than an eliminate



omg pepper you have skills. while artifacture is by far my best game i'm not making 75k in an hour that's for sure. can someone explain how the lucky streak works? even after looking it up i'm not quite sure haha

i got all of the festive favors and two skins which i'm happy about!


----------



## Gir

I was able to get all the festive stuff I wanted, I also got a couple extra chests that I could sell as well. It was pretty fun being my first festival event!





mogyay said:


> omg pepper you have skills. while artifacture is by far my best game i'm not making 75k in an hour that's for sure. can someone explain how the lucky streak works? even after looking it up i'm not quite sure haha
> 
> i got all of the festive favors and two skins which i'm happy about!



The Lucky Streak is just the max amount of treasure you can earn playing the fairground games per day. Once you get 75k you won't earn any more treasure if you keep playing them that day. I can't give any advice on which games to play though or easy ways to earn treasure. I'm not good at any of the games and completely suck at artifacture. I usually just play them all, a little throughout the day when I have time.


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> ja ja.  i got three of each festive favor, brewed  dat lightning underbelly acccent for the male ridgeback, and bought the accents for the imp lady and the WC dude even tho i dunno yet if i'll use those two...  i got four different chests his time (only received two lest festi).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> y tu?


yeah I got everything I wanted. I got the two brewed skins, thunderstruck (the only skin I liked) - I feel like I should have bought some other ones to hoard & resell later... oh well

I got extras of all the festive favors and I was able to trade some sprockets with someone to get a Molten Marauder & Solar blades  

from coli grinding, I got all the chests + a couple extras, Golem vista & an eliminate


----------



## piske

I'm already looking forward to the next fest lol... Fire right? I'm hoping the colors will be complimentary to my progens. Also, I'm so close to having two of my familiars "fully awakened"...! I've never had it before so I wonder if anything cool happens?


----------



## cinny

Anyone interested in petal/glim dragons?? I'm selling a lot of em @ page 6-7 (without familiars) in AH for 250kt but willing to discount them to 150kt for tbt users.

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=200596&page=6

Message me on FR (Aloha) since I am rarely on here, thanks! + Happy to take festival apparel/familiar items from lightning since I haven't coli farmed this week.. or last months festival. ^^;


----------



## JellyLu

I bought some radioactive kids and a pretty lightning lady ^-^ but now I have to raise my bank again RIP (worth it though)


----------



## King Dorado

ugh i'm having to exalt too many good looking and interesting dragons because i dont have lair space nor patience to wait a long time for them to sell, nor do i have time to make sales threads and bump them every twenty minutes.  

it's a tragedy of epic proportions...


----------



## p e p p e r

does anyone here have an Ice nest available?


----------



## Alienfish

To whoever wondered about familiars, if you get it to Awakened then you get a gold chest, and after that 50 treas each day (I usually switch mine out once I get awakened so I can get more chests and my crapload of fams levelled up)

And yeah I hope they do nice skins for Fire, last year was meh.


----------



## Kellybelly

King Dad said:


> ugh i'm having to exalt too many good looking and interesting dragons because i dont have lair space nor patience to wait a long time for them to sell, nor do i have time to make sales threads and bump them every twenty minutes.
> 
> it's a tragedy of epic proportions...



No tragedy at all. You're helping us win Dom!


----------



## Licorice

p e p p e r said:


> does anyone here have an Ice nest available?



I do


----------



## JellyLu

Anyone have a lightning nest free? Someone requested star wars babies with lightning eyes ;;;


----------



## Gir

New hatchlings!



Spoiler: 3 egg nest




















Spoiler: 2 egg nest
















Spoiler: 1 egg nest










Also, does anyone have a harvest guise or red rose flowerfall for sale? I can pay AH prices (in treasure) even a little more, but just need some time to save up enough treasure if you'd be willing to reserve them for me.


----------



## piske

My progens finally have fully awakened familiars! That took forever ; v ;


----------



## vogelbiene

quick question;; can I post here even if it says I'm not a 'member'?? quq I put in an application form (PM) but never heard back aaa


----------



## piske

vogelbiene said:


> quick question;; can I post here even if it says I'm not a 'member'?? quq I put in an application form (PM) but never heard back aaa



yeah! Also, I see your name on the member list! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

i should probably be one too ; v ;


----------



## vogelbiene

oh!! I didn't see that there quq thank you pechue!! uvu

I recently got a few hatchlings the other day and I'm really happy with the results!



Spoiler: nest 1

















Spoiler: nest 2











I also have three more skydancers on the way <3

but a quick question; do you guys ever get offended/sad when you see your dragons get exalted as soon as someone buys them from the auction house??


----------



## Alienfish

^congrats, that feeling is dang awesome!






bought this derg today btw, love dat color and i wanted another female derg <w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



vogelbiene said:


> but a quick question; do you guys ever get offended/sad when you see your dragons get exalted as soon as someone buys them from the auction house??




i usually don't sell mine so idek, but as long as they gave them a name i wouldn't care too much, i mean those unnamed x infinity offspring list are just meh lol


----------



## piske

PIIIIIIIIIIIINK!

She's pretty, congrats! :>


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> PIIIIIIIIIIIINK!
> 
> She's pretty, congrats! :>



ayyy thanks i love that pink color and i wanted another old or gen 1 dergs that was female so ayy =D


----------



## King Dorado

vogelbiene said:


> but a quick question; do you guys ever get offended/sad when you see your dragons get exalted as soon as someone buys them from the auction house??



i havent had any yet i dont think, but i'm very sad when i'm exalting them myself because nobody will buy them...




Sheila said:


> ^congrats, that feeling is dang awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this derg today btw, love dat color and i wanted another female derg <w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



nice noc-- i have that accent too, love it!


----------



## Alienfish

aye thanks i love it too and yeah that accent is pretty -w-


----------



## King Dorado

I hatched this snipsnap, she looks like a little devil with a "Who, me?" expression.  anyone interested?

(i think she'd make a cute perma-bab)


----------



## Alienfish

^nice good luck rehoming


----------



## vogelbiene

King Dad said:


> I hatched this snipsnap, she looks like a little devil with a "Who, me?" expression.  anyone interested?
> 
> (i think she'd make a cute perma-bab)



so cute!! if i liked snip snaps, I would _*snap*_ her up aha--
sorry not sorry
good luck getting a loving home for her!!

and @Sheila ooh!! your new derg is so pretty ovo I'm not a big fan of pink but woah, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Licorice

My Pearl grew up *U*




pastel snappers are seriously my favorite ugh


----------



## piske

Licorice said:


> My Pearl grew up *U*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastel snappers are seriously my favorite ugh



Oh, wow! She's so pretty! Lovely -3-


----------



## Alienfish

^^ nice nice i love those new pastel colors.. pearl, moon and antique are lovely, preferable with a stained tert yessss


----------



## mogyay

is it wrong i want to change clans just for a better eye colour


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> is it wrong i want to change clans just for a better eye colour



nah, if i would have done that i'd pick water or ice i think :3 i like pleg eyes too though <3


----------



## King Dorado

i didnt pick Wind for the eye color, but i do like the light green Wind eyes...  very dragonish imo...


----------



## momiji345

NEW Apparel 

BBCode: sheriff 





BBCode: Out law  (BIO Is from puss and Boots  i just change it bit ^.^ ) 





What can I say? I was a bad Dragon. Just a fugitive from the law, forever running. Searching for a way to clear my name,A outlaw dedicated to justice and a lover of beautiful women.I am Lutrinae The hero! And my name would become legend..

NEW BABY'S

BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## FancyThat

Licorice said:


> My Pearl grew up *U*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastel snappers are seriously my favorite ugh



Wow gorgeous congrats ^^.



mogyay said:


> is it wrong i want to change clans just for a better eye colour



Nothing wrong with that, I'm taking it into consideration for my switch after my current flights festival. Right now I'm thinking ice or light.


----------



## p e p p e r

I've had to expand my lair 5 times this week for my flight's profit push,  I hope we finally make it to top 3 so I can enjoy the dom discount!


----------



## Alienfish

p e p p e r said:


> I've had to expand my lair 5 times this week for my flight's profit push,  I hope we finally make it to top 3 so I can enjoy the dom discount!



dang man.. i should probably save up some millions so I can get the last lair upgrade achievement.. but pretty old dergs


----------



## vogelbiene

I accidentally bought a female nocturne to go with my other female nocturne as a breeding pair. don't ask me how that happened quq
so I was wondering if anyone would want to take her? I don't want to put her on the AH yet, so I'm offering her to you guys:







I don't know how much she's worth, but she has these genes;
Primary; Cyan Ripple
Secondary; Crimson Current
Tertiary; Garnet Underbelly

any help with pricing would be appreciated!! I bought her for 6 gems I think quq
(but I may just give her to you for free)


----------



## brutalitea

Dragons for sale


----------



## momiji345

UPDATE: NEW GEN 

skink & spinner coming up (Am only a lv 4 so if any one is lv 8  maybe you can help me get this gen when it comes out please message me in the furniturer : ) If your a lv 8 alchemists or above you can make it at the Baldwin's Bubbling Brew to alchemists  

p.S  Flameforger's Festival is coming up next


----------



## King Dorado

holy ****, my Flight won Dominance-- i think everyone is in shock.  

Shadow, wtf?  how did you let my tribe of kitten-lovers beat you??

well if anyone wants a hand with the Dom discount this week, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Alienfish

momiji345 said:


> UPDATE: NEW GEN
> 
> skink & spinner coming up (Am only a lv 4 so if any one is lv 8  maybe you can help me get this gen when it comes out please message me in the furniturer : ) If your a lv 8 alchemists or above you can make it at the Baldwin's Bubbling Brew to alchemists
> 
> p.S  Flameforger's Festival is coming up next



which furniture 

Oh they are brewing? Neato might have ta work on my skills I'm so lazy with those unless it's a festa going on tbh


----------



## piske

Wow! I love the new skink and spinner genes! Definitely more up my alley :>



- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> holy ****, my Flight won Dominance-- i think everyone is in shock.
> 
> Shadow, wtf?  how did you let my tribe of kitten-lovers beat you??
> 
> well if anyone wants a hand with the Dom discount this week, feel free to contact me.



yoooo congrats!


----------



## FancyThat

I really like the new genes, I think they'll work well with a few of my projects.



King Dad said:


> holy ****, my Flight won Dominance-- i think everyone is in shock.
> 
> Shadow, wtf?  how did you let my tribe of kitten-lovers beat you??
> 
> well if anyone wants a hand with the Dom discount this week, feel free to contact me.



Congrats  well done.


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> yoooo congrats!





FancyThat said:


> I
> 
> Congrats  well done.



ay thanks! 
 i coulda used the dom bonus a week ago tho when i bought like 4 lair expansions...

Pechue helped me by holding some dergs for me to clear up lair space for fodder (thanks again!)-- i managed to level and exalt about 28 dragons.  damn, some were good looking tho, especially on the last day with the crystal gene exalt bonus, it made me a little sadf.  i only kept one that i bought for exalting but decided was too good-looking, heh.  

(that was like half the Wind board threads during Dom battle-- "Nu this derg is too pretty," no wonder we ****ing windies never win these things).  

i think KellyBelly exalted a few hundred-- she's an FR Star!


----------



## Alienfish

^dang grats man i wish pleg could push soon lol but ye they probs do once in a while im just so darn inactive there atm


----------



## Gir

^^ We're pushing this week aren't we?

Also congrats King Dad!! I got some fodder to level up for my flight but some of them are really cute, wish I could keep them. 

~~~~~

I got my first elimination drop today and some new hatchlings (let me know if you want any of them)



Spoiler: hatchlings




















Spoiler: I also dressed up some of my dergs!!
















I'm really poor now, but it was worth it!


----------



## Alienfish

^No idea but nice if we do then I can spend some treas and gems lol


----------



## Kellybelly

King Dad said:


> ay thanks!
> i coulda used the dom bonus a week ago tho when i bought like 4 lair expansions...
> 
> Pechue helped me by holding some dergs for me to clear up lair space for fodder (thanks again!)-- i managed to level and exalt about 28 dragons.  damn, some were good looking tho, especially on the last day with the crystal gene exalt bonus, it made me a little sadf.  i only kept one that i bought for exalting but decided was too good-looking, heh.
> 
> (that was like half the Wind board threads during Dom battle-- "Nu this derg is too pretty," no wonder we ****ing windies never win these things).
> 
> i think KellyBelly exalted a few hundred-- she's an FR Star!



I'm glad you joined the fun!  
Haha, thank you? I went crazy during our battle against Earth, so I took it a bit easier this time. 

Those numbers are nothing in comparison to what the guildies do or powerhouses like Plague or Light though. 

And yep, whenever I saw a new thread coming up I thought : 'Give them to me, I'll happily exalt them for you'. 

Only 4 lair expansions to go!


----------



## Shirohibiki

would someone be able to explain to me why the last few battles, none of the teams have been paying in gems? there was a battle a little while ago (i sincerely cannot remember whom) and there were gem payouts as well as treasure. i really loved those gem payouts and now i see even plague doesn't offer them, which confuses me s: is that like, a rare thing? when do dom leaders decide to do it? i really hope plague's prices go way up this week. i've been banking on this darn battle :c

nvm i found out apparently plague is paying in gems but it only says so on their spreadsheet. thank god

SKINK AND SPINNER ARE AMAZING AS WELL AHHHHHHHHH GOD I LOVE GENES LIKE THESE AND POITOX


----------



## momiji345

Sheila said:


> which furniture
> 
> Oh they are brewing? Neato might have ta work on my skills I'm so lazy with those unless it's a festa going on tbh



Wow it came out all ready.. that was fast XD Any one can Baldwin's Bubbling Brew to alchemists for me ~
AND GRTS TO MY FLIGHT ~For the dominant Push


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Wow it came out all ready.. that was fast XD Any one can Baldwin's Bubbling Brew to alchemists for me ~
> AND GRTS TO MY FLIGHT ~For the dominant Push



gosh i didnt realize youre also in Wind-- i'll send you a friend request!


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> gosh i didnt realize youre also in Wind-- i'll send you a friend request!



Hi, I?m in Wind too, my username is Gardenie on FR


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Hi, I?m in Wind too, my username is Gardenie on FR



friend request sent!


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> friend request sent!



Accepted, thanks for friending me


----------



## momiji345

arg am stuck should i get him or should i wait till the gen get cheeper /// 300 gem do you think its woth  it //i may use my card to get gem durn you FR Make me spend money xD

BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

Ayyy reg windows 15th-20th =D Feel free to add/refer me by then or just add me by now; Madrugada


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> arg am stuck should i get him or should i wait till the gen get cheeper /// 300 gem do you think its woth  it //i may use my card to get gem durn you FR Make me spend money xD
> 
> BBCode:



crikey, i'm no fan of the new genes, but if they would help me make big dragon profits i may try to get them..

that reminds me, i've got these nests hatching this week:
--imperial x 3:  gold-range crystal/facet 
--coatl x 3:  could be irri/shim
--wildclaw x 3:  white crystal primary, then could be facet or toxin, we'll see!

hey is there a guide re gene probabilities from breeding??  
i'm not sure which genes are 50/50 odds or which are always pretty much gonna get passed on to hatchies...


----------



## Gir

Yay for new Reg. Window! I'm trying to get an irl friend to join.

Also I love this skin, I was able to get for a decent price aswell! Any suggestions on apparel that might go with it? I have that ruffle thing, tail bangle, and gloves right now. (I saw there were trickster items, but those are waay out of my price range)







@KingDad

There's this guide [link]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is anyone willing to sell some gems at a rate of 1 gem per 1 tbt, Or 100k treasure for 100 tbt? Very expensive skin I want in the AH right now.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm a big fan of The Fool skin as well, my copy of it isn't in use right now though. I think your dragon looks great .


----------



## Kiikay

It's been awhile since I've posted here. Hope everyone is having fun with FR.

The new genes are really niceee


----------



## Alienfish

new genes are alright, same with the jupiter and saturn idek didn't do it for me


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> crikey, i'm no fan of the new genes, but if they would help me make big dragon profits i may try to get them..
> 
> that reminds me, i've got these nests hatching this week:
> --imperial x 3:  gold-range crystal/facet
> --coatl x 3:  could be irri/shim
> --wildclaw x 3:  white crystal primary, then could be facet or toxin, we'll see!
> 
> hey is there a guide re gene probabilities from breeding??
> i'm not sure which genes are 50/50 odds or which are always pretty much gonna get passed on to hatchies...



Am not a 100 % sure what the odds are,but am stuck again, there two choice i can buy a dragon for AH around 350 gems  or i can scroll A Dragon.The problems is would i scroll one that will be ready to breed so i can make TR or a dragon that will look cool ... 


So if any one can Baldwin's Bubbling Brew the gen for that would be great ..I can pay 50 gems-100


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Am not a 100 % sure what the odds are,but am stuck again, there two choice i can buy a dragon for AH around 350 gems  or i can scroll A Dragon.The problems is would i scroll one that will be ready to breed so i can make TR or a dragon that will look cool ...
> 
> BBCode: Here a dragon i might scroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any one can Baldwin's Bubbling Brew the gen for that would be great ..I can pay 50 gems-100



i'm level 4 Baldwins.  what Level is for the new gene?


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> i'm level 4 Baldwins.  what Level is for the new gene?



am a lv 4 too,you need to be lv 8 to get the new gen  xd feels so far away


----------



## Gir

^^ That dragon you want to scroll looks great!! I'm only at level 3 so I can't help you there. Good luck! (If it was me, I'd scroll one that looks cool, then just wait to breed)

To everyone, I'm buying gems for 3 tbt each if you have any to spare {Thread}


----------



## momiji345

update 1 : Good new's  i bought a one of the gen for 100 gems  so I Save bit of gems  yahooo just one more to go ..gen your going down ^--^

update  2 : Bought the items to make the scroll for Skink total spend 25 gem & 95000 TR Am petty Much broke lol XD know i have to wait for the scoll to brew only 10 hr ....sigh so longgg

update: FINISH  drum roll plz...tada

 BBCode:





UPDATE:Ishtar -She Blaze Mate(Total spent 250 gems sad face so much..any who drum roll plz... 
BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

can anyone please recommend prices for these imperial hatchies i want to sell?

they are gold spectrum crystal/facet triplets that look like this:






and will grow into this:


















thanks!


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> can anyone please recommend prices for these imperial hatchies i want to sell?
> 
> they are gold spectrum crystal/facet triplets that look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will grow into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



they look really nice, maybe between 50k-100k?  you should also create a thread for them in "dragons for sale"


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> can anyone please recommend prices for these imperial hatchies i want to sell?
> 
> they are gold spectrum crystal/facet triplets that look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will grow into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



These are pretty , I think price wise around 40k-50k maybe. That's only going by what I paid for most of my gold tone dragons though.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah 100k might be a bit too much maybe unless they have a nice id or are first gens idek


----------



## Nix

Man I really need to get into Flight Rising again. I stopped playing a while back after trying to reach my light sprite goal and failing miserably. It's so expensive now!!! I feel like it's near impossible to obtain. LOL


----------



## FancyThat

I had a look through your lair btw King Dad, you have some pretty dragons  I think my favourite is SkyAngel.



Nix said:


> Man I really need to get into Flight Rising again. I stopped playing a while back after trying to reach my light sprite goal and failing miserably. It's so expensive now!!! I feel like it's near impossible to obtain. LOL



It's very high priced now, I've given up on getting that one I think lol. I'm still going to go after a fire Sprite though at some point.


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> These are pretty , I think price wise around 40k-50k maybe. That's only going by what I paid for most of my gold tone dragons though.





Sheila said:


> Yeah 100k might be a bit too much maybe unless they have a nice id or are first gens idek



thanks- i put them on AH earlier for 50k, we'll see what happens.  

dragons seem tough to sell; plus my hatchies that looked gorgeous to me havent sold well (irri/shim cry/face and cry/butt Skydancers and Spirals), and the dragons that i didnt think people would like have sold pretty well (my icy tundras, poi/tox snipsnap, and double obsidian/circuit mirrors).

this is my first attempt to sell any imps.  i've also got WC, and Coatl htachies on the way this weekend.



FancyThat said:


> I had a look through your lair btw King Dad, you have some pretty dragons  I think my favourite is SkyAngel.



ah tysm!  my skydancers arent assigned permanent mating pairs, so if you see any you think you'd like offspring from, just let me know!


----------



## piske

Oh I like always forget about my dergs rip ; v ; someone VM me when the next festival starts up lol -3-


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> thanks- i put them on AH earlier for 50k, we'll see what happens.
> 
> dragons seem tough to sell; plus my hatchies that looked gorgeous to me havent sold well (irri/shim cry/face and cry/butt Skydancers and Spirals), and the dragons that i didnt think people would like have sold pretty well (my icy tundras, poi/tox snipsnap, and double obsidian/circuit mirrors).
> 
> this is my first attempt to sell any imps.  i've also got WC, and Coatl htachies on the way this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ah tysm!  my skydancers arent assigned permanent mating pairs, so if you see any you think you'd like offspring from, just let me know!



oh ty I'll keep that in mind , I haven't any room for more dragons at the moment but when I eventually expand again I'll be on the hunt for new dragons.


----------



## Alienfish

also yeah @dad of course they sell now cause pleg is going for dom hah

//been rly inactive cause fair but yeee


----------



## Alienfish

newwww old derg snagged for like 150k lel


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> newwww old derg snagged for like 150k lel



So pretty , congrats.


----------



## p e p p e r

If anyone here wants Skink & Spinner Genes but you're not at lvl 8, just send me the supplies and I'll brew them for you


----------



## momiji345

hELP ME PRICE ? Looking to sell these dragon what would a good price to sell them for ?

BBCode: 





Primary:White Jupiter
Secondary:Ice Butterfly
Tertiary:Wine Glimmer

BBCode:





Primaryust Jupiter
Secondary:Ice Shimmer
Tertiary:Grey Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Fog Jupiter
Secondary:White Shimmer
Tertiary:Wine Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Silver Petals
Secondary:Bubblegum Facet
Tertiary:Obsidian Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Silver Petals
Secondary:Magenta Facet
Tertiary:Silver Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Cobalt Jupiter
Secondarylum Shimmer
Tertiary:Robin Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Storm Jupiter
Secondary:White Butterfly
Tertiary:Violet Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Coal Petals
Secondary:Mauve Butterfly
Tertiary:Flint Glimmer


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> newwww old derg snagged for like 150k lel



SO PRETTY! XD

I remembered to scavenge today and I actually picked up an unhatched egg, yayyy :>


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> SO PRETTY! XD
> 
> I remembered to scavenge today and I actually picked up an unhatched egg, yayyy :>



what element?  i have a shadow egg i may be trading...l

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> also yeah @dad of course they sell now cause pleg is going for dom hah
> 
> //been rly inactive cause fair but yeee



yeah but i'd like more than fodder prices, heh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> If anyone here wants Skink & Spinner Genes but you're not at lvl 8, just send me the supplies and I'll brew them for you



kewl-- what are the supplies??


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> kewl-- what are the supplies??









let me know if you want them


----------



## piske

@King Dad -- always earth XD I never scavenge in other flights for some reason ; v ;


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> @King Dad -- always earth XD I never scavenge in other flights for some reason ; v ;



aw, ive already got an earth egg, also from scavenging! (that may be the one i hatch instead of selling).


----------



## piske

@King Dad -- I'm gonna hatch mine too, hopefully I'll get some nice colors! Have not had good luck with unhatched eggs lol

Also, breeding these two one last time... Gimme some good combos!


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey guys! Long time no see.

I have some Gen ones for sale! 25G off for TBT members





















They're pastel/pastel goth

anything new with you guys in FR??  any new amazing dragons or goals that have been accomplished?


----------



## brutalitea

I've bought way too many dragons in the past month. But at least I've been able to make some money with Plague v Water...


----------



## King Dorado

feast your eyes on the cutest snipsnap ever hatched:


----------



## piske

Downy fox rat and fawn fox rat temporarily in the gem marketplace... had to snag them, they're too cute!


----------



## Gir

Yay plague made dom!!
Had a lot of fun first time conquesting. 



King Dad said:


> feast your eyes on the cutest snipsnap ever hatched:



Oh that is very precious! Like the poison/toxin genes.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> Yay plague made dom!!
> Had a lot of fun first time conquesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is very precious! Like the poison/toxin genes.



she's for sale!  oh wait, i forgot to list her on AH, gotta head back over there soon...


----------



## Licorice

Does anyone want my snappers that hatched today? no charge, I just don't want them.






There's 2 girls and 1 boy and they all look the same.


----------



## Peisinoe

Baby snip snaps are cute. But I don't like the adults D:  

However they have amazing custom accents


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> Baby snip snaps are cute. But I don't like the adults D:
> 
> However they have amazing custom accents



haha, yes, same for me re babs and adult snaps.


----------



## p e p p e r

I've been so distracted by the fair I almost forgot Fire's conquest for this week in prep for flameforger's which I'm really excited for! Time to empty out my lair & help out my dom team


----------



## piske

God, why...

White, Honey and SHAMROCK...


----------



## Gir

I got my very first unhatched egg last night in the coli!!

I also tried making one of my dragons look like drago






He initially had smoke as the tert gene so I had to change it to underbelly. 



@Pepper Good luck!!
I was busy with the dom conquest last week for my flight that I hardly did any of the fair stuff :/


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> I got my very first unhatched egg last night in the coli!!
> 
> I also tried making one of my dragons look like drago
> 
> View attachment 180573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He initially had smoke as the tert gene so I had to change it to underbelly.
> 
> 
> 
> @Pepper Good luck!!
> I was busy with the dom conquest last week for my flight that I hardly did any of the fair stuff :/



Nice-- are you going to sell your egg or hatch it??


----------



## Gir

^^
I hatched it.
This is what I got.


----------



## brutalitea

I found a light egg while scavenging last night. Not gonna hatch it though.

My latest purchase:


----------



## piske

Tae said:


> I found a light egg while scavenging last night. Not gonna hatch it though.
> 
> My latest purchase:



so chocolatey and delicious! :> rip I should have just sold my unhatched egg -3-


----------



## Gir

New hatchlings! Let me know if you want any of them c:



Spoiler


----------



## piske

August registration is open! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pechue said:


> God, why...
> 
> White, Honey and SHAMROCK...



Anyone want this bab? For free ofc...


----------



## Alienfish

Noice dergs and stuff, been a bit busy as well 

Good thing it's pleg this week so I can work on leveling up the gather skills ugh.


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> feast your eyes on the cutest snipsnap ever hatched:



i finally remembered to make an ad for this girl on the DfS thread and within 45 minutes somebody snapped her up (heh).

maybe the 40kT price was too low?


----------



## piske

pechue said:


> God, why...
> 
> White, Honey and SHAMROCK...



I'll give it one more try! Anyone was to take this girl? Otherwise I'll probably just exalt her :<


----------



## vogelbiene

what pretty dergs you all have! @pechue, I could possibly take her! I'm not a big fan of tundras but she looks like a cutie :>

in other news, I've been breeding my dergs like crazy aha

I have a leftover fae if anyone wants her?? for free ah





I'm waiting on a two-egg nest now from my two coatls who will make beautiful lil babes quq


Spoiler













so yeah, really excited for Atali and Nereus' babes!! still like four days away but still quq I may just have to keep both... maybe


----------



## brutalitea

Dragons for sale



> 100k t
> Maize Clown
> Pearl Butterfly
> Pearl Underbelly





> 60k t
> Cream Clown
> Pearl Butterfly
> White Underbelly



also selling the mother of the cream clown snapper



> 25k t
> Rose Clown
> Rose Butterfly
> White Underbelly



also this XXY imp



> 30k t
> Oilslick Poison
> Oilslick Toxin
> Grey Underbelly


----------



## momiji345

Clearing out my lair ,Shoot me a offer 



Spoiler: FOR SALE 



BBCode : 





BBCode: (IN BREEDING ON HOLD )





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:





BBCode:






BBCode:






BBCode:


----------



## piske

vogelbiene said:


> what pretty dergs you all have! @pechue, I could possibly take her! I'm not a big fan of tundras but she looks like a cutie :>



Hey! Sure, what's your username on FR?


----------



## vogelbiene

pechue said:


> Hey! Sure, what's your username on FR?



my username is the same as my belltree one!! vogelbiene quq


----------



## piske

vogelbiene said:


> my username is the same as my belltree one!! vogelbiene quq



Woot! Is it ok if I send her to you later tonight? I'm on mobile and I'm lazy to do it that way lol ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish

Nice they increased gather skills : D and some new items noice noice!

also any new peeps registered this time? c:


----------



## Gir

^ Yea I like the new butterfly vista they added. 

I was also able to snag a silver featherfin from the marketplace. Now I just need the golden one.


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> ^ Yea I like the new butterfly vista they added.
> 
> I was also able to snag a silver featherfin from the marketplace. Now I just need the golden one.



me too, using the rainsong one atm cause it's awesome but yeah always nice with new ones!

and grats hope you get the gold


----------



## brutalitea

Lowered the price of my dragons for sale in an attempt to get a sale.


----------



## Alienfish

^gls!

also nice with higher gathering levels but please make the eggs appear too lol


----------



## piske

Ahhh, I am so happy with this hatchling! She is a pastel dream... -3-


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> me too, using the rainsong one atm cause it's awesome but yeah always nice with new ones!
> 
> and grats hope you get the gold




Thanks I was able to get a gold one too!


Also I got an unhatched water egg while scavenging today!

I'm probably not going to hatch it though since I need treasure to gene the hatchling from my first unhatched egg :/
If anyone wants to buy it feel free to message me offers.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice and yeah i hope i get some eggs meow.. i'm at 30 scavenging so i dont have too high hopes but meh i need treasure


----------



## FancyThat

pechue said:


> Ahhh, I am so happy with this hatchling! She is a pastel dream... -3-



She's adorable ^^, love her colours.


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> She's adorable ^^, love her colours.



Thank you! I've bred these two about 3 times now, and I've been hoping for a pretty pastel bab and I finally got one! :>


----------



## piske

Ok, why do I even ever buy new dragons lol

Giving these gen ones away for free to a good home~ post if you'd like one! ;>


----------



## Alienfish

^nice fruits dergs hope u find good homes!!


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> ^nice fruits dergs hope u find good homes!!



Thanks, Sheila! I always *think* I like bright colors and then I quickly realize that no, I do not lol


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Thanks, Sheila! I always *think* I like bright colors and then I quickly realize that no, I do not lol



same, mine are pretty "dark" in their color tones at least not that fruity heh but i feel ya ^^


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hello everyone. Been away for a long time. Anyone looking for Water Ambassador Dragons? Open to offers.



Spoiler: Water Dragons


----------



## vogelbiene

aaah my coatl nest finally hatched!! these babies are so beautiful omg
I'm really tempted to keep them qoq



Spoiler















both are male though--
my ice babes aaa

have hatched some fae babes though too!! open (for free) if anyone wants them.










if no one wants them, I'll just pop 'em up on the AH. also, feel free to offer for a coatl bab!


----------



## piske

Ah, I'd keep those icy babs! They're lovely! But I'm partial to pastels :>


----------



## p e p p e r

finally! an awesome skin for my progen!


----------



## Alienfish

^grats, i got that male coatl one from digging so das noice


----------



## Gir

p e p p e r said:


> finally! an awesome skin for my progen!



She looks great!!
I wanna get one of them for my progen as well.
I also really like the vista

I spent an hour and a half in the coli and got 3 chests! (2 firebird and 1 combustion).


----------



## Alienfish

^nice i should probably grind for currency, gotta get me the favors items


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> She looks great!!
> I wanna get one of them for my progen as well.
> I also really like the vista
> 
> I spent an hour and a half in the coli and got 3 chests! (2 firebird and 1 combustion).



wow!  i think it's taken me like ten times that to get chests in the past...

i like the vista, but not feeling anything else for this festival.  

ugh, what's with the apparel?


----------



## Alienfish

^i kinda like the fire apparel even if if they try to sneak this steampunk/rusty theme into the things lately.. been boring but yeah at least i have a fire emblem already so i dont need that lol


----------



## piske

Dang, I was really hoping for a male SD accent for my progen :< I mean, look at him! He's so fiery :< I'll probably get the plates for him...






- - - Post Merge - - -

Goblin is awesome again though, hope they continue them through Rockbreaker's! c:


----------



## Alienfish

^yepp those being real cute! but yeah glad i dont have to get another emblem lol though those currencies being rude lol


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> ^yepp those being real cute! but yeah glad i dont have to get another emblem lol though those currencies being rude lol



Hahaha, I think I gathered about 25 pieces. And I'm NOT grinding for more lol.


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Hahaha, I think I gathered about 25 pieces. And I'm NOT grinding for more lol.



ye i grinded some as well and got that goblin but yeah probably just gonna stick to gather and stuff for the rest, the elemental rates are so bad ugh


----------



## piske

pechue said:


> Ok, why do I even ever buy new dragons lol
> 
> Giving these gen ones away for free to a good home~ post if you'd like one! ;>



Bumping my own post lol -3- these two girls are still available! :> PM/VM me here or on FR (same username).


----------



## piske

The tundra was taken, but the nocturne is still available! c:


----------



## Alienfish

^gl rehoming again ^^

ahh yea only need the vista and wearable now hh greedy rng tho


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> ^gl rehoming again ^^
> 
> ahh yea only need the vista and wearable now hh greedy rng tho



ive only had time for gathering last two days, and i went to coli for like five minutes.  RNG was kind to me tho, ive gotten like 50+ embers so far...  i may not put much time into this festival, will be happy to just snag 1 of each item... and none of the skins/accents appeal to me yet, so, i'll prolly be ok missing out on those...


----------



## Alienfish

yee so many nice skins tho rip i have like.. 3 one from dig and the 2 brewing stuff.


----------



## piske

Maybe it's just me but gathering seems a bit stingy this time around -3-

Snagged the goblin, need to save up to get the emblem and the plates~


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Maybe it's just me but gathering seems a bit stingy this time around -3-
> 
> Snagged the goblin, need to save up to get the emblem and the plates~



yeah it is, idk if it's because they raised levels or stuff i have both scavenge and dig on 30 so obviously things are rare idk..

but ye i will try to grind i need the favors at least!


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> yeah it is, idk if it's because they raised levels or stuff i have both scavenge and dig on 30 so obviously things are rare idk..
> 
> but ye i will try to grind i need the favors at least!



I'm not really feeling the vista~ I guess if I have enough after getting the emblem and the plates I'll get it xD I'm just _so_ lazy I don't want to grind ever... -3-


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> I'm not really feeling the vista~ I guess if I have enough after getting the emblem and the plates I'll get it xD I'm just _so_ lazy I don't want to grind ever... -3-



ye i have the emblem from last year so i dont need that and i got the goblin so now i need another 120 something currency ahah.. i mostly want visa cause you can get the "free" lol without grinding for rng **** lol


----------



## Gir

EEK I'm soo happy!
I got this beautiful girl for free from someone in my flight.




I love the colors and she has the poison gene, I think she'll do well as a plague dragon...now I just need to come up with a name.

Also the RNG gods were very good to me yesterday, I got enough embers to buy all the festive favors and a Will o' the embers from someone, plus I got like 10 chest drops. (I sold them all and spent the money already so I'm poor again though >_< ) 

If any of you guys need help with embers so you can buy stuff let me know (no charge for my tbt fam c: )
Probably wanna message me on FR though (user: squee219), I don't spend a lot of time in tbt.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> EEK I'm soo happy!
> I got this beautiful girl for free from someone in my flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors and she has the poison gene, I think she'll do well as a plague dragon...now I just need to come up with a name.
> 
> Also the RNG gods were very good to me yesterday, I got enough embers to buy all the festive favors and a Will o' the embers from someone, plus I got like 10 chest drops. (I sold them all and spent the money already so I'm poor again though >_< )
> 
> If any of you guys need help with embers so you can buy stuff let me know (no charge for my tbt fam c: )
> Probably wanna message me on FR though (user: squee219), I don't spend a lot of time in tbt.



10 chests!  holy smokes- congrats!

ay welcome to Team Skydancer!


----------



## piske

@apathy, aaa she's lovely! :O

SD TEAM BEST TEAM ;>


----------



## Alienfish

10 chests goddamn how did you even ;;

grats on everything including pretty Skydancer!


----------



## momiji345

omg Took me so long to get all the skins i wanted, This festive was awesome but i hate it at the same time ,i spend so much,now am back to zero XD  arrrg i have a spending problems 

BBCode: Here's my Female momiji looking bad as


----------



## FancyThat

Nice she looks great , the skins this festival were all lovely I had to get at least one of each as well. I'm also broke .


----------



## Alienfish

got that spiral female skin from digging today actually some rng luck is nice, will probably get currency for vista in due time...


----------



## King Dorado

ive had better luck from gathering this festi than ever before (no chests, but lots of currency).  i think ive only been to arena for about 15 minutes, but from that and gathering ive been able to buy the familiar, the emblem, and the vista, plus i got the chest in coli w/the female fae accent in it...


----------



## brutalitea

selling this dragon still






XYY Pearl!


----------



## Alienfish

^gls

also ayy got enough for the vista so probably gunna be left with loads of currency now lol


----------



## Gir

^ nice! That's the one I'm using now. 

I did get an extra scorched forest vista while in the coli if anyone wants it.


----------



## piske

I finally have a mighty lair ;A; lol


----------



## Alienfish

^grats on all the stuff. using the rainsong vista atm, wish i'd bought the spring one too earlier but smh they are a bit expensive so yeah  i just bought it bc flowers and butterflies


----------



## King Dorado

I'm using the FR 3rd Anniversary vista. 

i've got an extra of that, am hoping it will be worth big bucks one day!!!  have extras of the festival ones too so far, havent used any of those yet myself.  the only one i got from coli was a popular one and i got some good stuff in trade for it, including Mesa Mechanojets...


----------



## piske

so I got the plates for my male progen but idk how it looks... thoughts?


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> so I got the plates for my male progen but idk how it looks... thoughts?



i'm not a fan of the plates-- on any dragon...

i got one for me collection, but dont plan on buying extras of this one...


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> i'm not a fan of the plates-- on any dragon...
> 
> i got one for me collection, but dont plan on buying extras of this one...



yeah... I've struggled to find an accent for him and there wasn't one for flameforger's so I thought that this might be a good second choice. but yeah I don't know that it fits that well with him -3-


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> yeah... I've struggled to find an accent for him and there wasn't one for flameforger's so I thought that this might be a good second choice. but yeah I don't know that it fits that well with him -3-



there are a lot of cool ones for skydancers out there, did you search the AH?


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> there are a lot of cool ones for skydancers out there, did you search the AH?



yeah, it seems like there isn't a lot of variety for the poor male SDs :< there was a um accent that I really liked but I don't think the artist is ever going to make a reprint! he has difficult colors, so it's sort of hard to match anything to him!


----------



## p e p p e r

I'm in Fire, so if anyone wants to buy any of the skins or accents just send a CR with 30k T & let me know which one you want 

I'm PumpkinPepper on FR


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> yeah, it seems like there isn't a lot of variety for the poor male SDs :< there was a um accent that I really liked but I don't think the artist is ever going to make a reprint! he has difficult colors, so it's sort of hard to match anything to him!



what's the one you like?  seems like the Wind flight members are often selling their extra SD accents, i can keep my eye out for a sale...


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> what's the one you like?  seems like the Wind flight members are often selling their extra SD accents, i can keep my eye out for a sale...



aa, thank you~ I'll have to dig around and see if I can find a link again to the um accent xD

I got enough currency to snag the vista so I have all of the favors, might as well! xD and my little pastel bab is all-grown up now but I don't have a lot of apparel that matches her, so right now she's a mish-mash. she kinda looks like a dragon bag lady -3-


----------



## FancyThat

Ahh the new cats are adorable , so glad I had gems around. My new dragon companions;


----------



## piske

@FancyThat -- aaa, the cats look PERFECT with your dergs! xD


----------



## FancyThat

Pechue Ty ^^, I see they also changed the number of dragons per page to four rows instead of three and added another level to brewing.


----------



## Alienfish

@fancy aaah looking good! hope peeps had a nice fire festa now, and i hope the next one will have some actual nice skins, last year was really meh not counting that moon female imp skin...


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> @fancy aaah looking good! hope peeps had a nice fire festa now, and i hope the next one will have some actual nice skins, last year was really meh not counting that moon female imp skin...



yeah! I don't have any dergs that will likely match arcane-themed skins but I like the arcane aesthetic so I'm looking forward to seeing it. also, I bet the goblin will be really cute too! xD


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> yeah! I don't have any dergs that will likely match arcane-themed skins but I like the arcane aesthetic so I'm looking forward to seeing it. also, I bet the goblin will be really cute too! xD



yea arcane sprites are always cool but tbh those and plague skins have been haywire hurrrr


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> yea arcane sprites are always cool but tbh those and plague skins have been haywire hurrrr



oh, yeah -- I think I remember you saying they were censoring certain designs?


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> oh, yeah -- I think I remember you saying they were censoring certain designs?



yeah, i think mainly plague because idk apparently people made too gore-y and blood stuff but tbh.. i mean yes if you show off inner organs or overly offensive images but only doing like flowers and bones eh.

i think arcane too, which was a shame cause a lot of designs were really good.. but yeah then they pick the "easy" ones on purpose so they can earn money on gems regardless of actual holiday


----------



## FancyThat

I couldn't resist picking up a few more kitties for this girl






Given her accent I thought she needed them ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice!

and yeah loving that cat update stuff even though i don't think i will work on brewing soon anyways xD


----------



## Gir

@FancyThat

Ah your dragons are soo cute! Congrats on getting all those kitties!



I like the new cat apparel but think I'll hold off on buying any of them and save my currency for UM accents/skins. I like the nekomata fams too but I'm only at level 6!

I was able to gene/dress up that dragon that hatched from the 1st unhatched egg I found though. 



Spoiler



Before:




After:





Wanted to give her an underwater theme.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> @FancyThat
> 
> Ah your dragons are soo cute! Congrats on getting all those kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new cat apparel but think I'll hold off on buying any of them and save my currency for UM accents/skins. I like the nekomata fams too but I'm only at level 6!
> 
> I was able to gene/dress up that dragon that hatched from the 1st unhatched egg I found though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 182228
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to give her an underwater theme.



wow- she looks great!


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> @FancyThat
> 
> Ah your dragons are soo cute! Congrats on getting all those kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new cat apparel but think I'll hold off on buying any of them and save my currency for UM accents/skins. I like the nekomata fams too but I'm only at level 6!
> 
> I was able to gene/dress up that dragon that hatched from the 1st unhatched egg I found though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 182228
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to give her an underwater theme.



ayyyy nice use of that new genes (i assume) and apparel =D grats!


----------



## Gir

@King Dad
@Sheila

Thank you both <3

(and yea, she has the new skink gene)


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> ^nice!
> 
> and yeah loving that cat update stuff even though i don't think i will work on brewing soon anyways xD



Ty ^^, yeah I'm only level 13 still lol, I'm just really lazy with it.



apathy said:


> @FancyThat
> 
> Ah your dragons are soo cute! Congrats on getting all those kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new cat apparel but think I'll hold off on buying any of them and save my currency for UM accents/skins. I like the nekomata fams too but I'm only at level 6!
> 
> I was able to gene/dress up that dragon that hatched from the 1st unhatched egg I found though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 182228
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to give her an underwater theme.



Ty :3, yea UM accents are the best all my dragons have them. I have a bunch in storage to rotate in case I want to rearrange the look of them. The artist Spassow, one of my favourites, is making an accent for male Coatl to go with the cat apparel.

You did a great job with that project btw congrats she looks great .


----------



## Alienfish

i think i'm still like 8 or 9 lol cause i p much only do during events or if i need something lol


----------



## FancyThat

I used to brew more but now I just do the same as you, it's the same with collecting from familiars I used to do it everyday but now I can't really be bothered lol.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I used to brew more but now I just do the same as you, it's the same with collecting from familiars I used to do it everyday but now I can't really be bothered lol.



yeah idek i'm just terribly inactive there nowadays i think :3


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> @King Dad
> @Sheila
> 
> Thank you both <3
> 
> (and yea, she has the new skink gene)



lol, at first i read that as she has the new "skank gene..."



FancyThat said:


> I used to brew more but now I just do the same as you, it's the same with collecting from familiars I used to do it everyday but now I can't really be bothered lol.



ugh i hate clicking the heart button for the familiars, what a chore...


----------



## Alienfish

i always do click bc the gold chests are really useful since i'm not really active. and i wish you could see where you switch how leveled they are rather than going to encyclopedia every time you need to switch em around. well you see when you equip but u get the point lol


----------



## FancyThat

Skank gene lmao 

Yeah I would love it if we had a button to collect from all familiars at once like how we feed the dragons. Going through each one is annoying when you have a big lair.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Skank gene lmao
> 
> Yeah I would love it if we had a button to collect from all familiars at once like how we feed the dragons. Going through each one is annoying when you have a big lair.



yeah that too, but i guess they actually want you to make an effort or maybe it's not possible with the coding, tbh i don't know

lol i read that as spank gene XD


----------



## Sicatiff

So...when is the next registration date?


----------



## p e p p e r

did anyone else buy the cat apparel?  omg it's so cute


----------



## Alienfish

^nice cat stuff i want em but im too poor huhue.

could be in september as for next reg or october depends on how they want it, better keep an eye here if someone posts and there for their official announcements 

also ayy just had enough gems for the sandswept delta vista.. so beautiful and im too lazy to grind since it drops from like one monster lol


----------



## FancyThat

p e p p e r said:


> did anyone else buy the cat apparel?  omg it's so cute



I did , got bundles. My pictures are a few pages back. 

Spassow has done matching accents for male and female Coatl which I'm so happy about ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

Also, yeah I like that there are 20 dragons per page now, makes it easier to organize and move around, when you had like 3 on the 2nd page you had to move around from there and the buttons can be a bit buggy sometimes :3


----------



## Gir

^This is why I can never save up currency!!
I love her though, I think I might even buy her a cat.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> ^This is why I can never save up currency!!
> I love her though, I think I might even buy her a cat.



lovely!  did you get her from AH?

here she'll be all growed up:


----------



## Gir

^^ yea she was over 100k t, which may not be pricey to some, but it was very pricey for me. the most expensive derg I've bought so far.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> ^^ yea she was over 100k t, which may not be pricey to some, but it was very pricey for me. the most expensive derg I've bought so far.



gulp!  that would be super-expensive for me!!!

i think most i've paid for a derg is 20k, maybe 25k tops...   
i pm'd somebody once that had one listed for over 100k and they sold it to me for 15k after their auction expired!!  i thought that was pretty cool...


----------



## p e p p e r

apathy said:


> ^This is why I can never save up currency!!
> I love her though, I think I might even buy her a cat.



I love her colors & genes!  she's a beautiful Fall dragon


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> gulp!  that would be super-expensive for me!!!
> 
> i think most i've paid for a derg is 20k, maybe 25k tops...
> i pm'd somebody once that had one listed for over 100k and they sold it to me for 15k after their auction expired!!  i thought that was pretty cool...



Heh I think I paid quite some for my 5 digit and the 6digits as well so 100k trea is nothing  Same before level 25's could go for 500 gems lol

also i like that they changed so everything shows on hover in the AH as well so you can see the id and stuff directly


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Heh I think I paid quite some for my 5 digit and the 6digits as well so 100k trea is nothing  Same before level 25's could go for 500 gems lol
> 
> also i like that they changed so everything shows on hover in the AH as well so you can see the id and stuff directly



i agree about the extra hover info, very useful.   there are a lot of technical things they can do still to improve the site it seems to me, especially with all the messaging platforms.  

i think they made changes to the art again as well, bc some of my dragons look a little different to me now.  anybody else notice changes to the dragon art??

btw, why is there a "mark as read" button on the message boards?  is there some way to go to first new unread within threads??


----------



## Alienfish

hmm art change? haven't had the chance to look closer at that yet.. 

i guess if you wanna mark em? tbh i never used that feature on forums so idek lol


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> i think they made changes to the art again as well, bc some of my dragons look a little different to me now.  anybody else notice changes to the dragon art??


What kind of art change did you notice, I don`t see a change and there`s nothing mentioned on the front page and discussion forum?


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> What kind of art change did you notice, I don`t see a change and there`s nothing mentioned on the front page and discussion forum?



yeah idek what art dad is talking about? i can't see it either..

tfw when u need to spend gather items on food loll....


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> What kind of art change did you notice, I don`t see a change and there`s nothing mentioned on the front page and discussion forum?



the tiger stripes looked more pronounced to me on my dergs.  some of the familiars were looking more crisp.  maybe its just my eyes though...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> the tiger stripes looked more pronounced to me on my dergs.  some of the familiars were looking more crisp.  maybe its just my eyes though...



well idk, maybe some familiars they've done work on but my dergs looks the same? but i mainly have basic ones let alone a few


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> the tiger stripes looked more pronounced to me on my dergs.  some of the familiars were looking more crisp.  maybe its just my eyes though...



So, I took a closer look, but I can`t seem to notice a change, maybe they did something but it`s not really noticeable


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Decided to go back on today and feed all of my poor starving dergs. Haven't been on in a while but even now playing I'm still kind of meh about it. Maybe I'll get back into it with enthusiasm soon.


----------



## Alienfish

^ I feel you I think I spent like way too much on that site.. I'm very inactive now though, it's p much collect treasure and do the events. I don't think I could sell my dragons per se though or quit altogether. It's just a bit boring for me rn idek


----------



## momiji345

Birthday Day Hatchday's 

BBCode:





Primary:Fire Skink
Secondary:Fire Spinner
Tertiary:Fire Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Bronze Skink
Secondary:Fire Spinner
Tertiary:Fire Glimmer

BBCode:





Primary:Bronze Skink
Secondary:Fire Spinner
Tertiary:Fire Glimmer


----------



## Alienfish

hhhhhh got an unhatched shadow egg from scavenging

tempted to hatch bc cool shadow babs but hhhh


----------



## FancyThat

momiji345 Happy birthday  that's a really cute imp ^^.

Sheila congrats , I'd sell personally but show us if you decide to hatch :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Now that I've started up again, although slowly, I am thinking about switching out some halves of some of my couples for dergs with the new genes and more chances for the new colors but I'm already back to being attached to these darn dragons... even though I'm not that into playing . -_-


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, i actually ended up selling it cause i really need to save x)


----------



## vogelbiene

happy birthday momiji!! I hope you have a wonderful day. and I'm going to second FancyThat and say that your imp is beautiful quq

again, I've been breeding my dergs like crazy and had some extra gems from selling them all, so I got a few beautiful new additions!


Spoiler


















all for five gems each, believe it or not! I'm stoked; I can't wait to see them all grown up.


----------



## Alienfish

grats man on the dergs and i guess there's some dom batle going on bc i keep seeing cheap fodder everywhere aha

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah happy birthday


----------



## vogelbiene

Sheila said:


> grats man on the dergs and i guess there's some dom batle going on bc i keep seeing cheap fodder everywhere aha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also yeah happy birthday



yeah! I personally can't bring myself to exalt my dergs unless I've had them for ages and can't sell them... I feel bad aha quq
but!! it's funny that I just congratulated you on getting a shadow egg and I got one myself! thanks for giving me your good luck <;


----------



## Alienfish

ahah you're welcome c: i hope i get more eggs or stuff ugh i should really try to save more treas for events and old dergs ;D


----------



## vogelbiene

Sheila said:


> ahah you're welcome c: i hope i get more eggs or stuff ugh i should really try to save more treas for events and old dergs ;D



best of luck!! yeah, I didn't spend too much on the last event so my treasure is p good atm. 
plus, treasure chests from maxed out familiars always helps aha


----------



## Alienfish

i did but that's because im so lazy brewing i just end up buying the stuff you need for the skins aha.

oh yes it does, gotta love those gold chests days aah


----------



## Alienfish

Selling some FR treasure atm, I have around 310k and also if someone wants old/new skins I can part with those too.


----------



## Alienfish

Treasure sold! If someone is after a particular 2015-2015 festival skin, hmu and I might have and sell it :3 ( i have one coatl skin from brightshine '15 and then various from festas up until now)


----------



## momiji345

Thank you every one  I had a wording full B-day  Here a few new Hatching but i was so close to getting cyan,hoping the next batch i will get a cyan Poison/toxic / Glimmer or Circuit 

BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## Alienfish

^looking good =D

also it was supposed to be 15-16 skin not all 2015 lol typo but yea i have some to sell anyhow, hmu if you need a list!


----------



## vogelbiene

momiji345 said:


> Thank you every one  I had a wording full B-day  Here a few new Hatching but i was so close to getting cyan,hoping the next batch i will get a cyan Poison/toxic / Glimmer or Circuit
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBCode:



oh gosh, they're so beautiful!!! are you selling them or are you going to keep them?



Sheila said:


> also it was supposed to be 15-16 skin not all 2015 lol typo but yea i have some to sell anyhow, hmu if you need a list!



I would love one!! are you looking for treasure or gems?


----------



## Alienfish

I actually prefer tbt but I guess treasure would be cool haha.

Anything specific you are looking for? I dont have _all_ the festa skins just some from each so I can see which ones I have :3

I could try make a list of it somewhere as well if people are interested


----------



## vogelbiene

Sheila said:


> I actually prefer tbt but I guess treasure would be cool haha.
> 
> Anything specific you are looking for? I dont have _all_ the festa skins just some from each so I can see which ones I have :3
> 
> I could try make a list of it somewhere as well if people are interested



ahh, depending on the tbt amount I could do tbt!! 
mmm, I'm mainly interested in the '15 ice and water ones. maybe shadow too??


----------



## Alienfish

never mind those were from 2016, also i think i said the '15 skins are from brightshine and after that

*IF ANYONE WANTS TO BUY:*

The '15 skins I have are one from brightshine jubilee and one from the fire festival and then those festivals that are after that, rest are 2016.


----------



## vogelbiene

Sheila said:


> never mind those were from 2016, also i think i said the '15 skins are from brightshine and after that
> 
> *IF ANYONE WANTS TO BUY:*
> 
> The '15 skins I have are one from brightshine jubilee and one from the fire festival and then those festivals that are after that, rest are 2016.



ahh, my bad!! sorry about that quq do you have soul gems and a little universe skins from the 15 starfall celebration? 
also chess knight and tangled trickery from 16 trickmurk circus? and epiphillium from 16 greenskeeper gathering.

I hope that's not too much quq


----------



## Alienfish

I have soul gems, tangled trickery, epiphyllum(spelling skills lol) if you want :3


----------



## vogelbiene

Sheila said:


> I have soul gems, tangled trickery, epiphyllum(spelling skills lol) if you want :3



oh, that would be amazing!! how much do you want per skin?


----------



## Alienfish

vogelbiene said:


> oh, that would be amazing!! how much do you want per skin?



i can go by AH prices if you want regardless of currency ;3 if you wanna pay in tbt the rate should be 100 tbt : 40k treasure otherwise throws me currency offers :3


----------



## vogelbiene

>mfw I'm broke in tbt
huh, I can do 12k for the lot, if you want?? quq


----------



## Alienfish

12k what? 

i mean the soul gems is going for 70k treasure / 78g, tangled trickery for around 100k treas/130-150g and the last one for around 45k treas?


----------



## Alienfish

Anyhow, if people wanna buy some skins/accent from late 2015- up til now 2016 festivals, hit me up, or I could dry make some list/document for it (i could screenshot but it'd be confusing with people saying i want 2 top right ones or such lol).


----------



## Alienfish

Ok I actually took some screenshots of all my skins and accents. Note that those I covered by black paint scribbles are skins/accents that were gifted and I don't wanna sell.











- - - Post Merge - - -

taking tbt/tbt at 40k treasure : 100 tbt or FR treasure according to lowers AH price(unless they are heavily lowballed)


----------



## JellyLu

I have so many eggs and they're not selling RIP. The only ones that sold rather quickly were ice ones^^;


----------



## FancyThat

JellyLu said:


> I have so many eggs and they're not selling RIP. The only ones that sold rather quickly were ice ones^^;



Everyone loves ice eyes lol, I was considering switching flights just for those eyes. I think ice and light are the most popular.


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah those eye are really nice, i like water and earth too c:

but yeah if anyone wants to buy those skins, hmu or i might list em on the ah there


----------



## Peisinoe

JellyLu said:


> I have so many eggs and they're not selling RIP. The only ones that sold rather quickly were ice ones^^;



lol might be from me actually. I've been buying ice eggs to hatch and or hoard. I hope I can achieve a FR dream of hatching a triple


----------



## Alienfish

^gl!

also i really need to price all my skins and crap but ugh so lazy huergh


----------



## King Dorado

im a little burnt out on FR already (so soon!).  

yeah the egg prices do seem to fluctuate, ive got 2 i think im gonna eventually hatch, and 1 that i just trade for other elemental eggs to get the achievement (right now its a light egg, still need fire and ice...)


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> im a little burnt out on FR already (so soon!).
> 
> yeah the egg prices do seem to fluctuate, ive got 2 i think im gonna eventually hatch, and 1 that i just trade for other elemental eggs to get the achievement (right now its a light egg, still need fire and ice...)



yeah i think they went up in june when the new color wheel was released, right now they seem around 150k-180k treas depending on element and such :3


----------



## roseflower

Just bought this pretty girl, she?s so sweet


----------



## FancyThat

roseflower said:


> Just bought this pretty girl, she?s so sweet



She's gorgeous congrats ^^.


----------



## roseflower

FancyThat said:


> She's gorgeous congrats ^^.



Thank you


----------



## King Dorado

i've got a good 20 dragons that I want to clear out of the last page of my lair, and I don't have time to bother with listing them for sale, so they will be free to any TBTers who promise to keep them and won't take them just to exalt. 

some are rather gorgeous, some maybe not so much, lol...  they are all interesting though. ive got imperials, skydancers, wildclaws among others...

i'm going to give them all names first; if you are interested but feel strongly about picking your own names then feel free to send me a pm over there about it...


----------



## brutalitea

Still selling this dragon


----------



## Alienfish

goodluck selling and stuff, i think i will keep mine because they are more or less my music fandergs that half of the site probably doesn't get but still


----------



## Gir

roseflower said:


> Just bought this pretty girl, she?s so sweet



oh congrats on the beautiful dragon!!



Spent the last couple days stalking the marketplace to try and get at least one complete set of the gladiator garb stuff...didn't happen






Had to mix-n-match, still lovely though c:


----------



## roseflower

apathy said:


> oh congrats on the beautiful dragon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the last couple days stalking the marketplace to try and get at least one complete set of the gladiator garb stuff...didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to mix-n-match, still lovely though c:



Thank you
Looks pretty, sometimes you can find marketplace apparel cheaper in the Auction House, it`s worth to check the prices for all the individual pieces of a set ^^


----------



## King Dorado

when i pulled up the FR homepage just now, i was completely befuddled by what I was seeing in the Random Dragon box.  for a moment, i was unsure re whether i was looking at a male or female dragon, i wasnt sure what breed, or whether it was just a Picasso pencil sketch from his cubist phase.  I think this is my favorite dragon ever:




​


----------



## Alienfish

glitchy thread lol.

also meh hope arcane and plague festivals are so much better this year, smh...


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> glitchy thread lol.
> 
> also meh hope arcane and plague festivals are so much better this year, smh...



seems like the elemental themes are somewhat limiting, in that now in year 4, it's hard to come up with cool new original designs for apparel and skins at these festivals it seems to me...


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> glitchy thread lol.
> 
> also meh hope arcane and plague festivals are so much better this year, smh...



seems like the elemental themes are somewhat limiting, in that now in year 4, it's hard to come up with cool new original designs for apparel and skins at these festivals it seems to me...


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> glitchy thread lol.
> 
> also meh hope arcane and plague festivals are so much better this year, smh...



seems like the elemental themes are somewhat limiting, in that now in year 4, it's hard to come up with cool new original designs for apparel and skins at these festivals it seems to me...

glitch lagz


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> seems like the elemental themes are somewhat limiting, in that now in year 4, it's hard to come up with cool new original designs for apparel and skins at these festivals it seems to me...
> 
> glitch lagz



More like staff censoring the themes then it being problem... i mean yeah you shouldn't draw inner organs dripping and stuff but tbh last year was really booooring. same with most arcane ones.


----------



## FancyThat

I got a bunch of new accents recently, this breeding pair got a make over :3











Now I just need to find dragons that suit the others.


----------



## Alienfish

^ayyy love the flowery one.

also i totally wish i had like 1500 gems for flight change lol :|


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> ^ayyy love the flowery one.
> 
> also i totally wish i had like 1500 gems for flight change lol :|



Ty ^^, Spassow accents are amazing.

Ouch that's so much , I haven't used my free switch yet but that seems a bit over the top.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah it is, i kinda want to change to either arcane or shadow but idek unless i actually manage to save up i'll stay i guess haha.

i think the name change is same as well you need to pay rlc for that too after your free one.


----------



## FancyThat

I guess they need a way to to discourage people from doing it too often idk, although you also have to wait six months to switch flights again I'm told.

Shadow sounds cool , trickster flight. I'm in Arcane and everyone seems to be super friendly and into magical mistakes and space .


----------



## Alienfish

yeah but tbh 1500 rlc currency is just mean. :|

you are? cool and yeah i love starry nights and stuff too much so yeah that'd be mine i think if i could. :3


----------



## FancyThat

Very true .

Yeah but I'm thinking of switching to Light, I want a change. There's lots of that in Space dad's flight .


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i dont have money for that let alone paypal so yeah 

yeah i was thinking light because i love the night image for my lair size but tbh idek


----------



## FancyThat

Light appeals to me because of the aesthetic as well, and glitter .

I hope you manage to raise funds to switch, maybe you could offer art for sale on FR?


----------



## Alienfish

yeah, maybe.. or try buying here and exchange for gems maybe :3

hah yeah light is pretty active too it seem together with pleg :3


----------



## FancyThat

Yes good idea , i think there's people who run gem shops on FR as well.

Yes I like that :3, I do like plague attitude to dom and eye colour and I hear everyone's nice on the whole but I don't do well with gore so probably not the flight for me .


----------



## Alienfish

yeaaa the red bab dergs eyes are really sweet and red eyes in general but yeah i would probably switch to arcane in the end c:

yeah i think both sides are available so yeah c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody wants a derg please let me know, I am trying to get rid of a lot of my dergs right now so anybody HERE on page 3-4 is up for grabs, if you guys want any let me know. Lope and Celeste are together and if you want them you'd get them as a pair. There are also two couples on page two (the last two) who are the same, if you want them you have to take the pair. I'm going through the rest of my dragons and probably changing out mates of some of my other couples for ones that have different genes so I can work some of the new genes and colors into my lineup. Let me know if you want anybody. They're free so just send a CR if you want one. There are a few gen 1's and stuff too.

If anything is posted in the AH just let me know and I'll take it down if you want it.


----------



## Alienfish

couldn't resist hhhhhhhhh


----------



## King Dorado

anybody got an unhatched ice egg, that they'd be willing to trade for my unhatched fire egg??


----------



## Alienfish

anyways if someone has truckloads of FR treasure/gems to sell I'll be buying for tbt/tbt so just hmu

and nope sorry i don't get much eggs lol :c


----------



## King Dorado

FREE FREE FREE beautiful dragons
(and they're fully fed too!)

I've got five good-looking cry/face, cry/shim and butterfly Skydancers!

A nice-looking cry/face Spiral!

Two one triple ice Tun-tuns!

Three two gold spectrum Imperials!

Four tie-dyed purple snappers, and their snapper and imperial parents!

Three tropical coatls!

and three Wildclaws, triple white cry/tox with black markings!

I'll be putting them on AH, but they're free for TBTers so long as you promise to give them good homes, and to give them back to me instead of selling/exalting if they no longer fit your lair.

all on page 4 (and 5) of my lair:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=4

message me here or there!  ​


----------



## King Dorado

how can a dragon already be sold between the time i list it at the Auction House, and the time i get back to my homepage and refresh it?  lol, literally about five seconds.  I must be lousy at pricing dragons, smh...


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> how can a dragon already be sold between the time i list it at the Auction House, and the time i get back to my homepage and refresh it?  lol, literally about five seconds.  I must be lousy at pricing dragons, smh...



How much did you price it? You priced too low I guess, so the AH snipers grabbed your derg the second it appeared ^^


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> How much did you price it? You priced too low I guess, so the AH snipers grabbed your derg the second it appeared ^^



haha looks like it was a n00b who bought it, not a sniper, they musta just liked her look..  altho it was the triple ice tundra girl, i usually sell those for 40kt/ but put it on AH for 20k.  the golden imperial girl also sold immediately for 20kT.  only action so far tho... 

just 21 more dragons to go!!!
get these dragones de los fabulosos for free while u can, before they get sniped up at AH!!


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> haha looks like it was a n00b who bought it, not a sniper, they musta just liked her look..  altho it was the triple ice tundra girl, i usually sell those for 40kt/ but put it on AH for 20k.  the golden imperial girl also sold immediately for 20kT.  only action so far tho...
> 
> just 21 more dragons to go!!!
> get these dragones de los fabulosos for free while u can, before they get sniped up at AH!!



Nice, so it was like an impulse buy because it sold so fast Good luck finding a home for your dragons!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ok so I really love rune and I need it right meow


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Ok so I really love rune and I need it right meow



It's a pretty cool tert , I already have plans for my obsidian/gold imp.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> It's a pretty cool tert , I already have plans for my obsidian/gold imp.



Yeah I was thinking about putting it on one of my obs XXY dragons too.


----------



## Alienfish

dang it's out already :O Looking cool though.. And gonna carefully consider what flight I'm gonna switch to now, I think I made up my minds but since it cost quite a lot I wanna consider an extra time.


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy nice got an unhatched arcane egg, gonna sell that though I think :3


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Ayy nice got an unhatched arcane egg, gonna sell that though I think :3



grats-- is that from gathering, or from coliseum?


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> grats-- is that from gathering, or from coliseum?



gathering for once actually and thank you  i usually have real bad luck rng there but now i seem to get stuff, hope it sells ahh


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> dang it's out already :O Looking cool though.. And gonna carefully consider what flight I'm gonna switch to now, I think I made up my minds but since it cost quite a lot I wanna consider an extra time.



Good luck with the switch!! I was going to join Arcane when I first joined cuz of the astronomy aspect of it, but chose plague for the eyes. If you need help getting the funds, let me know! I can toss a couple hundred gems your way.



And I really like the new gene! Has anyone been able to see how much it is in the MP? Every time I've checked the MP, its not there. 

I also got some free hatchlings if anyone wants them. I need more space cuz I have two nests ready to hatch.



Spoiler: free


----------



## Alienfish

ahh finally got the ancient lair upgrade hhh. probably gunna switch flights now too since i'm 99% sure meow

- - - Post Merge - - -

@apathy it's alright, i managed to get some gems c: and yeah i will probably do arcane, their ancient lair symbol/place is beautiful and yeah i love starry nights and beautiful stuff! ;D

and no i haven't seen it, if i do i can let you know though!


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> ahh finally got the ancient lair upgrade hhh. probably gunna switch flights now too since i'm 99% sure meow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @apathy it's alright, i managed to get some gems c: and yeah i will probably do arcane, their ancient lair symbol/place is beautiful and yeah i love starry nights and beautiful stuff! ;D
> 
> and no i haven't seen it, if i do i can let you know though!



Congrats on the lair , and we will be happy to have you in Arcane ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Congrats on the lair , and we will be happy to have you in Arcane ^^.



yepp joined and of course i got this to celebrate myself haha


----------



## Gir

^^ BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats on the switch!

Also I found the price for the rune gene, its 190000
Didn't see it in the market place but was told that MP prices are 10x the hoardselling price


----------



## Alienfish

thanks x2  might gene the primary and secondary up to match the night sky thing but yessss loving those starry night moon thing sjdhfsjf 

ahh and yeah not as insane as imps though lol


----------



## Peisinoe

Light flight best flight 


But yeah how are you guys doing? I love Runes so much I need like 5 of them


----------



## Alienfish

*puts gems in beacon.. bzzzt*

Yeah i like the rune gene, i'm not overly crazy lady over them though.. might or might not get idek lol.


----------



## Alienfish

so tempted to waste crapton of gems on really old wcs hhh


----------



## Alienfish

FOUND AN OLD IMP YAY

the colors and genes though kill me...


used a scatterscroll on her.. idek if that orange is better rip lol but at least i got rid of those genes lmao


ahhhhhhhhhh that accent looks so awesome on her hhhh


----------



## Alienfish

and






perfection dergs hhhhh i think i might get used to those saturn genes hhh ahh so expensive but so prettty hashjsdsf


----------



## King Dorado

I really like those accents on your ridgeback and imperial-- how much do those go for??


----------



## Peisinoe

Sheila said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfection dergs hhhhh i think i might get used to those saturn genes hhh ahh so expensive but so prettty hashjsdsf



lol

You bought Zeta from me!!

<333


----------



## Gir

Got two nests of nocturne babies if anyone is interested. 



Spoiler: more free dragons


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> FOUND AN OLD IMP YAY
> 
> the colors and genes though kill me...
> 
> 
> used a scatterscroll on her.. idek if that orange is better rip lol but at least i got rid of those genes lmao
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh that accent looks so awesome on her hhhh



Really love that accent on her ^^, I like her warm tones. Her whole look is exotic it's really nice .


----------



## roseflower

I love the new tertiary, it looks so good and it has a subtle glow effect, and I like that the dragon`s horns are coloured too, looks great on Tundras (though I think they forgot to colour that part below the ear of the female Tundras horns, it is coloured on male Tuns so I hope it will be corrected).


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> Really love that accent on her ^^, I like her warm tones. Her whole look is exotic it's really nice .



me too-- she looks like an album cover for some 1970's rock band or something...


----------



## Alienfish

@Peisinoe, I did? Lol I was pretty much looking for oldies to waste dough on and hey pastel color and level 25 cool beans haha

and yeah that imp scatter was really good luck for me for once, usually i get like green beige pink or something ahaha xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Really love that accent on her ^^, I like her warm tones. Her whole look is exotic it's really nice .



thank you  @king dad scotty thanks you too <3 that scatter colors turned out real good for once haha


about the accents idek, i got the imp one cheap..might be another one on ah.. and the other RB one was only one on ah (as with the other starmap ones, there are a few different for the species)


----------



## FancyThat

I love the new gene do much, I did use one on my obsidian/obsidian/goldenrod girl,






I love how it colours the feet and horns as well.


----------



## Alienfish

omg yes, gotta love that accent thing too hdhdsfdsf


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> omg yes, gotta love that accent thing too hdhdsfdsf



Ty ^^, oh yes Alive's accents are lovely :3.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Ty ^^, oh yes Alive's accents are lovely :3.



they must be ;D

yeah i found so many cool night/sky/stars ones from random people i'm like hdhgdsf i want em all lol i wish i had like unlimited funds now lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -






ended up hatching that egg cause no one wanted to buy

lol reminds me of my random progen almost


----------



## Alienfish

If anyone wants hmu or it's going to spacedaddy

also tfw u find the perf skin but all the dergs species look like trash aaaahh :/


----------



## Alienfish

exalted lol the color combination hurts lol






found perf dragon for it ahaaa this skin is so cool dang.


----------



## King Dorado

havent had time to scry the new gene much, but it doesnt look good on my progens, dangit..


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> havent had time to scry the new gene much, but it doesnt look good on my progens, dangit..



yesss i know right :0 i saw some really cool dergs for sale but the price is way over the top rn obviously

- - - Post Merge - - -

@dad i think there is one more of that imp skin on the AH for 2500g, got mine for 800 i think tho


----------



## Alienfish

gened this lady up a bit ;D






and done wasting currencies for now, just had to grab those starmap ones.. well there is one for coatls too but i doubt i will get that soon lol






also found this old starfall celebration skin in the ah, really noice!


----------



## Alienfish

that lunar ashfall skin.. hnng do want.


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> that lunar ashfall skin.. hnng do want.



Someone listed it on the AH for 10000  lol I don't think I could go that high. Did you see Spassow's latest accent for male spirals? http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1671340/648#post_22538768 So pretty I'm thinking about placing an order :3.


----------



## Alienfish

ahh the blue one is really nice, i don't really like pastel purple too much though :3

do it if you have the gems

i'd buy it if i had 10k gems lol actually but yeah i don't now obviously


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> ahh the blue one is really nice, i don't really like pastel purple too much though :3
> 
> do it if you have the gems
> 
> i'd buy it if i had 10k gems lol actually but yeah i don't now obviously



Yeah I like the blue green one , I might but I'm trying to cut back on accent buying. Way to many UM and holiday accents/skins in my hoard unused but I might not be able to resist .

Yeah nice male guardian accents seem hard to come by.


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> If anyone wants hmu or it's going to spacedaddy
> 
> also tfw u find the perf skin but all the dergs species look like trash aaaahh :/



wait! when did you switch to arcane? D:


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> wait! when did you switch to arcane? D:



like two days ago or something i think? haha. liking it so far though 

yeah, most of those space skins are female imperials and those gen1/oldies are.. expensive or just rare lol. and yeah i need to keep saving for starfall now.. i glanced through some of the submission entries and man i hope they don't go simple as they did last year :c


----------



## Alienfish

Dang, just went through the whole submissions thread right now... Just saying a lot of those are awesome and if I could I'd probably pester like 80% of them if they don't get picked if I had the gems.

I mean sure the site needs its dolares to keep running but tbh I might have a vague feeling of which they might actually pick :/ Shame though cause a lot actually do take the arcane theme seriously and just doesn't do a pink bow accent and stuff. So many nice starmaps and galaxy/space/night themes aaah. Curiosu about the goblin fam they might release too. Also I hope they can change the apaprel from this steam punky armor theme to something cool :c


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Dang, just went through the whole submissions thread right now... Just saying a lot of those are awesome and if I could I'd probably pester like 80% of them if they don't get picked if I had the gems.
> 
> I mean sure the site needs its dolares to keep running but tbh I might have a vague feeling of which they might actually pick :/ Shame though cause a lot actually do take the arcane theme seriously and just doesn't do a pink bow accent and stuff. So many nice starmaps and galaxy/space/night themes aaah. Curiosu about the goblin fam they might release too. Also I hope they can change the apaprel from this steam punky armor theme to something cool :c



they probably want variety in the festival gear, so even tho i too like the outer space accents they might not pick any for festivla as theyve issued those already in past festivals.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> they probably want variety in the festival gear, so even tho i too like the outer space accents they might not pick any for festivla as theyve issued those already in past festivals.



well yeah if you look at previous starfall celebration and to an extent the trickmurk things from previous years they are way better and more diverse than just hanging some random small thing in the hands and wings on dragons tbh. well last year did get some critique as well so I hope they select more fun stuff, I mean sure I get they won't pick 10 night sky skins, sure but tbh.. there were like 3 cool skins last year and rest random purple things lol ._. We know they need money but if they are gonna be that boring why do they even have contests...


----------



## King Dorado

yeah none of the year 4 festival stuff has been that great so far imo, altho i do like the new goblin familiars, and the vistas.


----------



## Alienfish

i really liked some water festival stuff because the depths themes to some of them but yeah SFC and RoR last year were terrible ugh let alone very few ones..

o well been pimping my dragons now lately so feel free to gaze through my lair


----------



## King Dorado

this is the only fancy expensive UM accent i've purchased so far, for the dragon that was supposed to be my arcane Mire Flyer, but that has sort of instead turned out to be my Mardi Gras derg:


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> this is the only fancy expensive UM accent i've purchased so far, for the dragon that was supposed to be my arcane Mire Flyer, but that has sort of instead turned out to be my Mardi Gras derg:



looking cool though! 

and ugh yeah i need to save for SFC lol if there are any cool skins and accents, i just hope for better than last year ugh.


----------



## Alienfish

seems like i have to stray away from my gen1/old collecting stuff lol.. but man worth it that coatl starmap is so beautiful ahh

- - - Post Merge - - -






found this one though :3 love those starmap skins! might change the primary gene to something else .. idek yet


----------



## FancyThat

Lovely dragon King dad , really like that accent. 

Starry accents/skins are so great, I got that imp one from the marketplace before it retired and will use it one day. I love that accent Sheila your dragon looks amazing with it . I have a few starry accents, these are the most space ones:


----------



## Alienfish

those noc ones are lovely, i think i've seen quite some noc starry night ones =D and thanks!


----------



## FancyThat

Yeah lots of really pretty starry accents for nocs about . My actual arcane dragons tend to be more pink explosion than space themed 






This is my flight breed dragon, crymage :3. There's a link in her bio to the group page but idk if it's been updated for a while.


----------



## Alienfish

all the pink ftw : D!

glad i got those 4 starmap accents i got.. love love and they so well together with jupiterprimary too =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396

some more starry pink night goodnesses ;D


----------



## FancyThat

Star map ones are seriously awesome, the one you posted above looks so great it really suits him.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah they are ahh glad i grabbed those four : D even if it's kinda expensive to get a proper old/gen1 coatl ugh lol


----------



## King Dorado

i still have 20 FREE DRAGONS for TBTers.

they are on page4 of my lair:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=4

sample:







did anyone new join up during this month's FR registration period??


----------



## Alienfish

^nice skydancer!

yeah i'm kinda curious too.

also anyone here is free to add me (Madrugada) over at FR


----------



## FancyThat

King dad love the Sky Dancer :3, if I had room I'd take him.

And welcome new players , forgot to say before. Anyone can feel free to add me as well, user is PixieSparkles on FR .


----------



## Alienfish

^love your Plato dragon.. that skin*-*

anyways i think i'm done pimping my dergs for now i need to save some for sfc lol


----------



## Gir

Beautiful dragons everyone <3

@ FancyThat and Sheila I'll send you guys a friend request!
Anyone else can add me if they want, user is PaintingFlowers

The most expensive accents I got are horror/plague themed. Would like to get some galaxy skins though. I've been holding onto this fodder dragon cuz i think his colors would look nice with a galaxy like skin/accent





So I'm hoping that the next festival will have a male imp accent


----------



## roseflower

Nice dergs everyone
@apathy Ah you changed your username, sending you a friend request!
@FancyThat I?ll send you also a friend request
Welcome new players, feel free to add me, my username is Gardenie c:


----------



## FancyThat

Accepted you both ^^, apathy that imps colours are stunning .


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, i'll log in asap after rollover !

also yeah i saw some really nice rune gene dragons, i wonder if they changed that f-word yet lmao though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I was looking at some runes today too, need to sell more stuff so I can afford one, maybe I'll find a nice color combo, I really want to get one with dark colors and light rune to go over, maybe in red or yellow


----------



## JellyLu

I want to welcome new players again too;;

Hi ^^v I'm Jelly and I'm also JellyLu on fr. I have an imp problem and I'm trying to catch up ;; I lost my internet for a while because the hurricane we had ruined everything.... Add me if you wish~


----------



## Alienfish

ay, welcome back and hope everything's okay *hugs*

yeah i have a problem with my lair too bought way too much crap lately... but they are so beautiful aha..


----------



## FancyThat

I'll add you JellyLu, welcome back I'm sorry to hear about your troubles . 

My lair badly needs organising again, I hate getting rid of dragons.


----------



## roseflower

JellyLu said:


> I want to welcome new players again too;;
> 
> Hi ^^v I'm Jelly and I'm also JellyLu on fr. I have an imp problem and I'm trying to catch up ;; I lost my internet for a while because the hurricane we had ruined everything.... Add me if you wish~



I?m sorry that you had a rough time, I?ll send you a friend request


----------



## JellyLu

Sheila said:


> ay, welcome back and hope everything's okay *hugs*
> 
> yeah i have a problem with my lair too bought way too much crap lately... but they are so beautiful aha..



Tyty everything's good now ^^ I saw some of the dragons and skins you've gotten, very nice  (The old imp is amazing, bless)



FancyThat said:


> I'll add you JellyLu, welcome back I'm sorry to hear about your troubles .
> 
> My lair badly needs organising again, I hate getting rid of dragons.



Thanks, and thanks for the add  I've never had to get rid of a dragon, but I wish you luck with organizing! You're lair is full of beauties *o*



roseflower said:


> I?m sorry that you had a rough time, I?ll send you a friend request


Yeah it was annoying, I didn't have internet or power for the longest time ;; Thank you for the add ^^


----------



## vel

i joined like 3 days ago or less, and i'm very confused lol. my user is christinely.


----------



## FancyThat

I'll add you in a bit Awake , if you got to the second page of this thread, post #11 right at the top Xanarcah has posted lots of useful links to FR information to help get you started.


----------



## Alienfish

Awake said:


> i joined like 3 days ago or less, and i'm very confused lol. my user is christinely.



welcome! feel free to add me (madrugada) if you wish!

agh yeah i miss xan now aha D: can always go stare at that 3 digit imp though *w*


----------



## Gir

Anyone want this beautiful boy for free?






I was originally planning on getting him a glimmer scroll and breed him with a petal/butterfly/glimmer derg, but got another WC that already has all three genes which saves me some gems.


----------



## King Dorado

weird, somebody bought one of my 20k dergs from AH and exalted her...  i mean i dont mind at all, but why a 20k dragon??

Apathy, i may take that petals boy, i have a cry/face/underbelly WC girl and the scry looks good!  just not sure for clan lore if i wanna mate her with anyone else tho...


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> weird, somebody bought one of my 20k dergs from AH and exalted her...  i mean i dont mind at all, but why a 20k dragon??
> 
> Apathy, i may take that petals boy, i have a cry/face/underbelly WC girl and the scry looks good!  just not sure for clan lore if i wanna mate her with anyone else tho...


20k? that's a shame. That's kinda why I didn't just exalt that WC, I paid 25k for him and don't feel like leveling him up to make the treasure back. I'll send you a CR, if you change your mind just cancel it. He has 11 days til he can breed.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> 20k? that's a shame. That's kinda why I didn't just exalt that WC, I paid 25k for him and don't feel like leveling him up to make the treasure back. I'll send you a CR, if you change your mind just cancel it. He has 11 days til he can breed.



ok, thanks!  i'll take him bc if i dont mate him i have something else in mind where he may have a place in my lair.. but if it doesnt work out then i will let you know...  thnx again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

just saw this derg on FR front page-- for some reason crackle looks better on Imperials imo than oa ny other breed:


----------



## Gir

@King Dad no problem! Enjoy 
And yea that is a nice looking derg. Not a real fan of crackle myself, but it works for my plague dragons. Red hues for a splattered with blood look and then green hues for a covered with slime look.



Got this RTB WC for 25k and changed his tert to runes (that I got in AH for less than MP), and bought him an old fest accent!






He's precious! Just need to make up some more treasure for another runes scroll and I can breed iri/shim/rune wildclaws.


----------



## vel

Sheila said:


> welcome! feel free to add me (madrugada) if you wish!
> 
> agh yeah i miss xan now aha D: can always go stare at that 3 digit imp though *w*



i don't know how to add people tbh, so maybe you could add me instead lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I've been working diligently at getting all the familiars (clearly not going to be able to get the sprites because they're ridiculously expensive) and I've been buying at least a few a day from the AH with whatever I make each day from chests and gathering. Been trying to do more grinding regularly too and realized I can grind the 25 places relatively easily... I've been avoiding them because I figured they'd kill me quick. But once I get a few rounds I can use my Eliminate and just murder the hell out of all of them. XD Trying to avoid looking at dragons for a while and still trying to get rid of the ones I have already and get my clan down to a more reasonable number so I don't have to spend all my gathering on dang seafood each day!


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> weird, somebody bought one of my 20k dergs from AH and exalted her...  i mean i dont mind at all, but why a 20k dragon??
> 
> Apathy, i may take that petals boy, i have a cry/face/underbelly WC girl and the scry looks good!  just not sure for clan lore if i wanna mate her with anyone else tho...



I guess either they were random dom people or they just felt like it. Tbh I don't care what people do with their dergs.. I mean if they buy them it's theirs lmao

also man i'm so pumped for sfc even if i know half of the skins/accents will be rubbish probably... we can hope for good stuff though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Awake said:


> i don't know how to add people tbh, so maybe you could add me instead lol



oh, well just click that add friend button bottom right but yeah i can do that if you wanna :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

added.. nice progens btw :0


----------



## Alienfish

found a gen1 coatl ahh yes.

kinda like the crystal/facet thing here, looks like those starmap projector things haha 

rip munnies though looks like i need to be a bit more active here


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> just saw this derg on FR front page-- for some reason crackle looks better on Imperials imo than oa ny other breed:



I agree, I actually quite like the crackle pattern on imp wings.


----------



## Alienfish

oh yes, i used to have this sunset-ish colored male imp way back that had obs crackle, looked really cool!

but yeah it can hurt your eyes if used wrongly haha


----------



## FancyThat

Sounds nice , yeah I have a purple toned male imp with crackle and I don't think any other tert would work for him.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah sadly i have no idea about the id but i could try scrying something similar :3







can't remember the exact green color but along these lines


----------



## FancyThat

That is really pretty , looks like butterfly wings.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah he was i guess. might have gotten the green shade wrong but yeah there are so many colors now so xD

thanks though ^^

rip me and that gen1 coatl now but yeah gotta be active here or grind af haha


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> yeah he was i guess. might have gotten the green shade wrong but yeah there are so many colors now so xD
> 
> thanks though ^^
> 
> rip me and that gen1 coatl now but yeah gotta be active here or grind af haha



how do you even find all these genones and low id number dergs anyhow??

soembody bought my ugliest derg from AH, i think prolly bc there's an exalt bonus for snappers today, saved me the effort i guess..

speaking of imps w/crackel, i have this one at AH but free here for anyone who wants him:


----------



## JellyLu

I have a few crackle imps (ofc xD). They're the only breed I like crackle on as well, though I like zombies of all breeds too~
My favorite crackle imp is my light boy:




and next fave would be this kid who looks like the gemstone in his bio:





That purple imp is tempting King Dad .... ;; If I wasn't looking for a good rune derg I wouldn't even have to contemplate grabbing him ha


----------



## King Dorado

jellyLu, your golden imp looks like one i'm selling or giving away, Sunstreak:






okay, i sold 8 and exalted 2 dergs this past week.  that's 10 down, 13 to go in my lair clearance, phase one.  still available:

4 skydancers; 

1 cry/face female spiral;

1 golden imp (see above)

1 triple ice tundra boy;

1 cry/face wildclaw;

1 purple crackly imp;

2 blue and purple crackly snip-snaps; and

2 autumny coatls.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anybody have any weird purple skinks or green-throated skinks? The AH prices are ridiculous. I'm trying to make a Conjoined Skink for my collection from Baldwin's Brew.

I can pay in TBT or Gems (but I only have like 50 gems right now until more stuff sells...)


----------



## Alienfish

@king dad... just search dragons (species) by price, usually the older ones are on the back of the listings and more expensive even if there are some cheap ones as well  and just hover nowadays, it will tell you the id (oldies being 6 digit or lower), genes, colors, if it's gen1 etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also gen1 are usually cheaper especially if it's starter breeds or more ugly colors.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm not sure if I like the new breed as much as some of the others, but it's nice to have new design . A brewing only breed is kind of cool.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OH MY LORD THE BOGSNEAKS! They look like chunky guilla monsters!


----------



## Alienfish

hnng dang i like this new one! but yeah i'm so lazy with breeding so idek if i'm gonna get one anyways


----------



## King Dorado

the heck?!

i guess that's why i saw threads this week where people asked what was wrong w/Baldwin...

btw that purple crackly imp sold at AH....


----------



## Alienfish

haha.. never thought too much about baldwin but yeah those threads seemed pretty random but i guess now we got explanation :]

ayy nice. i need to sit and price all my random old skins i'm never gonna use hurr


----------



## King Dorado

i've said this before about other breeds only to change my mind, but right now i do not foresee having any of these "bog-sneaks" in my lair...

they don't even look like dragons...

btw, do any of the dragon breeds breathe fire like a proper dragon should?  i can't recall from the website lore...


----------



## Alienfish

I'll probably want if I can get gen1's in the future or they make it so you can turn oldies into it..

idek though i never read through that lore-wise :3

aaand somewhat done pricing skins i don't really want hope someone buys lol i need the treas...


----------



## King Dorado

i have an unhatched ice egg i think i will sell for tbt-- what's the price usually?  seems like 500 tbt would be fair.  
if anybody wants it me know...


----------



## Alienfish

just hand it over amigo

yeah idek they usually go for around 200k or maybe 180k, might go up now though


----------



## JellyLu

If someone ever wants to brew me a new breed scroll I'll gladly give you eggs and treasure ;D (I'm level 3 and don't have the time to brew a lot rip)

Edit: oh wait, I guess if anyone w/lvl 16+ brew on here can transmute an egg for me that would me nice too and I can repay you ;;


----------



## Alienfish

i'm only like level 8 ripperino lol.

also someone buy all my crap skins xD


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> just hand it over amigo
> 
> yeah idek they usually go for around 200k or maybe 180k, might go up now though





JellyLu said:


> If someone ever wants to brew me a new breed scroll I'll gladly give you eggs and treasure ;D (I'm level 3 and don't have the time to brew a lot rip)
> 
> Edit: oh wait, I guess if anyone w/lvl 16+ brew on here can transmute an egg for me that would me nice too and I can repay you ;;



so... what are the materials required for the new dragon breed?  i just saw you have to be high level brewing and i'm like level 4 or 5 or whatever you need to brew 20-packs of festi currency.   do you have to transmute an egg or something??  i could see that driving up prices to be sure...


----------



## JellyLu

King Dad said:


> so... what are the materials required for the new dragon breed?  i just saw you have to be high level brewing and i'm like level 4 or 5 or whatever you need to brew 20-packs of festi currency.   do you have to transmute an egg or something??  i could see that driving up prices to be sure...



From what I understand people with a level 16+ cauldron can either brew a breed change scroll or transmute an egg. I think materials are involved because on the forums I saw someone asking for sulfur to brew an egg ;;; I'm still not 100% certain, I just know I want one LOL


----------



## King Dorado

meh, they look like komodo lizards to me, not dragons lol.

they really only have 6 true dragony breeds at FR, imo-- the guardians, nocs, and ridgebacks look like western dragons; the spirals, imperials, and pearlcatchers look like eastern dragons.  

faes are bats; tundras are wooly mammoth hybrids that look like something out of the Neverending Story;  mirrors are demon dogs and look like those creatures from the original Ghostbusters; wildclaws are velociraptors; snappers are ankylosauruses or somesuch.  and now bogsneaks, which are komodo lizards...


----------



## Gir

I like the new breed but I'm only at level 7.

You probably already found this but here's the ingredients needed to brew. 
It's nice that you can brew an egg! I don't really want to change any of my current dergs into a bogsneak.


----------



## JellyLu

Ah, I hear you

I just want one because they look kinda dopey (and perfect for a subspecies I'm beginning to plan)


----------



## roseflower

JellyLu said:


> From what I understand people with a level 16+ cauldron can either brew a breed change scroll or transmute an egg. I think materials are involved because on the forums I saw someone asking for sulfur to brew an egg ;;; I'm still not 100% certain, I just know I want one LOL



This is correct, you can brew the scroll and the egg, and you need stuff like Imbued Sulfur and other to brew it, I?m at Level 16 and I?ll brew the egg, but I need to brew Reinforced Glass Beaker, 2 Fine Alchemical Reduction and Imbued Sulfur before I can  start brewing the egg, and then other material and a fee of 65000 treasure. 
I guess I?ll sell the egg, if I can sell it for a good price XD


----------



## King Dorado

oh i didnt realize there'd be brewing up the eggs from scratch.

is there a way to transmute other eggs into the new breed eggs??


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> oh i didnt realize there'd be brewing up the eggs from scratch.
> 
> is there a way to transmute other eggs into the new breed eggs??



You can hatch any egg and then use the Bog scroll on it, but you can`t transmute an egg into a Bog egg directly c:


----------



## King Dorado

imma start a thread selling FR treasure for tbt, and an ice egg, fyi for anyone looking...


----------



## JellyLu

roseflower said:


> This is correct, you can brew the scroll and the egg, and you need stuff like Imbued Sulfur and other to brew it, I?m at Level 16 and I?ll brew the egg, but I need to brew Reinforced Glass Beaker, 2 Fine Alchemical Reduction and Imbued Sulfur before I can  start brewing the egg, and then other material and a fee of 65000 treasure.
> I guess I?ll sell the egg, if I can sell it for a good price XD



If you sell it please let me know ;; I'd like to try to snag it from you


----------



## Renmei

Oooh~ I visited my dragons today after like four months and GOSH they need food.. :'D


----------



## FancyThat

GL selling your eggs King Dad and roseflower, I just sold a bunch of my hoarded eggs and managed to expand again. Finally got myself a Snapper to celebrate,






I think they're quite cute as babies :3. This one will grow up though as I have an accent for him.

I still have my ice and nocturne eggs, debating if I should sell or not.


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> GL selling your eggs King Dad and roseflower, I just sold a bunch of my hoarded eggs and managed to expand again. Finally got myself a Snapper to celebrate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're quite cute as babies :3. This one will grow up though as I have an accent for him.
> 
> I still have my ice and nocturne eggs, debating if I should sell or not.



did you sell on AH, or on IFS?

yeh snisnaps are the cutest babs for sure...  i think two i sold were perma-babbed by the buyers...
ive got an adult snap on AH i may permabab myself....


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> did you sell on AH, or on IFS?
> 
> yeh snisnaps are the cutest babs for sure...  i think two i sold were perma-babbed by the buyers...
> ive got an adult snap on AH i may permabab myself....



All sold on the AH, I listed each one for roughly about 180k and for 24hr.

They are adorable, sounds cool  I was going to do that but then I ended up permababying a pink toned Coatl butterfly from one of my nests, one perma-baby is enough for me I think .


----------



## Peisinoe

Omg the bogs are so uglllllllyyyyyy. But they are cute at the same time. Also female bog??? That face tho lol. She's like ultimate derp smug face hahaha


----------



## King Dorado

i found the prototype bog, this is the guy who snuck into baldwin's cauldron right before the lightning struck....


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> imma start a thread selling FR treasure for tbt, and an ice egg, fyi for anyone looking...



sure if you want ****ton of red carnations.

also lol that pic p accurate still i think they are cute babs


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey, I'm selling my complete inventory of FR stuff. here's the post:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-selling-everything!&p=6885995#post6885995


----------



## Alienfish

Aronthaer said:


> Hey, I'm selling my complete inventory of FR stuff. here's the post:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-selling-everything!&p=6885995#post6885995



would buy the treasure if i could lmao ;; gls


----------



## FancyThat

Got myself another imp 






I really like the antique colour.


----------



## JellyLu

FancyThat said:


> Got myself another imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the antique colour.



She's lovely! That accent is amazing ;o;


----------



## Gir

Got an extra Harpy's Roost vista if anyone would like to buy it.


----------



## FancyThat

JellyLu said:


> She's lovely! That accent is amazing ;o;



Ty ^^, yeah I love cute accents and you can't get much cuter than cats :3.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Got myself another imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the antique colour.



yes those old pastel colors is amazing <3 nice accent too!


----------



## King Dorado

i probably asked this before-- but is there a list of the colors considered to be pastels on the new color wheel??


----------



## Alienfish

found some old wheel







then i guess new colors within the ranges as well such as antique and whatnot as long has they don't have irishim and facetcrystal/gembond i guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but tbh in general those bright, more matte colors that are released as well :3 i think you can figure out ;D


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> yes those old pastel colors is amazing <3 nice accent too!



Ty :3, yeah I have another accent by that artist. Put it on my new boy






I really like how iridescent looks with ultramarine.


----------



## King Dorado

nuuuuuuuu!
somebody bought my beautiful cry/face caribbean sunshine skydancer and turned her into this monstrosity:






whyyyyyyyyyy
oh  the dragonity!


----------



## Alienfish

oh yea some more neutral colors like those look really good.

also a lil' bit less rip wallet now but ahhh gotta do some grinding or selling **** now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> nuuuuuuuu!
> somebody bought my beautiful cry/face caribbean sunshine skydancer and turned her into this monstrosity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whyyyyyyyyyy
> oh  the dragonity!



lol i love those new sneks tbh, would have done the same if i could


----------



## King Dorado

sold two of the pretty skydancers, and the last wildclaw.  just 8 dergs left of that group of 23 i needed to unload.

also hatched these cool bandit ridgebacks:


----------



## Alienfish

good luck selling! i should probably try and sell off the skins i never use lol but yeah idek maybe i should do a thread there :3


----------



## Romaki

Does anyone here wanna buy an um accent for 50% off? I'm tired of selling it lol, pm me if interested.


----------



## Gir

Renting out my cauldron :3
If anyone wants Baldwin items lvl 7 or lower and would like me brew them just send the materials/tr needed, or just want some random items transmuted I can do that too. 
Slow journey to lvl 8, once I'm there I'll be able to brew the skin/spinner to level up faster.


----------



## Alienfish

ahhh i need one of those new sneks meow. gonna wait until prices drop though


----------



## Gir

^ Yea, I definitely won't be able to get a bog until all the hype/prices die down. 

I keep spending all my tr on apparel!


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> ^ Yea, I definitely won't be able to get a bog until all the hype/prices die down.
> 
> I keep spending all my tr on apparel!



i spend mine on.. dergs or skins/accents. but i think i'm finally gonna start brewing a bit for next week, and to get my level up in general ahah.


----------



## King Dorado

i've gotten those two dozen dergs i needed to clear out of my lair, whittled down to six now.  still free for TBTers:

gold range imp:






autumn coatls:












and last but not least:


Spoiler: 2 pretty skydancers and a pretty spiral


----------



## Gir

^ Good luck!


I should be getting a bogsneak egg in a couple days, I'm on a waiting list to have someone else brew one for me.
Ah and I forgot the SFC is next week, that should help me gain some baldwin exp. from making the festival currency.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i brewing like mad for SFC haha gotta need those skin craps you need ahah

gl daddy with selling those dergs! and yeah bogsneks are too cute ;;


----------



## Gir

I got her for free from someone in my flight!!


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> I got her for free from someone in my flight!!



whatttt congrats so lucky those sneks hnnnngggg


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> I got her for free from someone in my flight!!



theyre still so expensive--  you must have good dirt on them!!


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah i think cheapest treas one is around 350k or something rip


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> theyre still so expensive--  you must have good dirt on them!!



Nah, just some really nice people around

I'm trying to get another unhatched bogsneak egg by asking ppl to brew but I'm missing some of the mats for the other items needed. So...idk if you guys wanted to try the free baldwin services that are in the For Sale threads, but if you do and need some goos/ooze/sludge/etc. let me know! I'll be transmuting all day. 

Right now, I can give two people the materials needed to get some reinforced glass beakers brewed.


----------



## King Dorado

for anyone who's interested,
 i'm restocking some treasure and gems for sale in my tbt market thread...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> for anyone who's interested,
> i'm restocking some treasure and gems for sale in my tbt market thread...



u taking red carnations? xD


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> for anyone who's interested,
> i'm restocking some treasure and gems for sale in my tbt market thread...



Good luck selling!
I'm having a hard time selling my collectibles. 

But if anyone has some yellow goo or purple sludge I can offers some tbt for it. 
Idk what rates they go for though.


----------



## Alienfish

ah talking about bab dergs i should have some space babs hatching tomorrow. i bet they will be cool so i wanna keep though but yeah probably going to space dad


----------



## Gir

I might be getting the forums mixed up, but I think people were talking about buying older dragons and gen ones for their lairs?

Either way I bought two dragons:

2 year old imp, no kids





1 year old gen one, no kids





Anyways, they were being sold for 20k tr and I snatched them up in case anyone here would be interested in them. 
If so, they only cost the 20k tr I paid to get them, if not, I'll keep them and gene them up.


----------



## Alienfish

whut, 20k for that old imp.. nice snag! and cool mirror as well :3  grats on 'em!


----------



## p e p p e r

apathy said:


> Good luck selling!
> I'm having a hard time selling my collectibles.
> 
> But if anyone has some yellow goo or purple sludge I can offers some tbt for it.
> Idk what rates they go for though.


ah i wish i had more!  i used all mine up for a bunch of fine alchemical reductions.  luckily i've been transmuting stuff all the time for the past few months so i had enough materials to brew up 4 bogsneak scrolls


----------



## Alienfish

Got some new purple spacebabs, hatchling price to good homes! PLEASE name it if you want one, I don't want a list of unnamed offsprings thank you.
















might keep the coatl, idek yet.


----------



## FancyThat

^Nice space babies good luck selling :3.

My baby Snapper grew up 






Into a cat .


----------



## Alienfish

thanks and awwww 3cute5me snappppp <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah i will probably keep the babs until later tonight due to everyone's timezones so just hit me up, i will be on and off :3


----------



## King Dorado

how does one make imbued sulfur??


----------



## Alienfish

uhh literally no idea, maybe check some guides for it? i'm just brewing **** so i can get the skins next week ahah...


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> whut, 20k for that old imp.. nice snag! and cool mirror as well :3  grats on 'em!


Thank you!
Started scrying them and iri/runes look really nice on them, especially the mirror. But ah iri is so expensive, may have to settle with basic/rune.



p e p p e r said:


> ah i wish i had more!  i used all mine up for a bunch of fine alchemical reductions.  luckily i've been transmuting stuff all the time for the past few months so i had enough materials to brew up 4 bogsneak scrolls


No problem, was able to get one bog for free and someone is brewing me an egg, that should be done later tonight/tomorrow morning. I really just wanted and extra egg to sell so I'll have some tr during the SFC. 



King Dad said:


> how does one make imbued sulfur??


Probably already looked it up, but here ya go:



If you need to make the fine alchemical reductions, I have some spare reinforced glass beakers you can have.


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> If you need to make the fine alchemical reductions, I have some spare reinforced glass beakers you can have.



thanks, i just bought 2 of the beakers tho at AH.

i had on hand already about half the stuff needed to brew one sulfur, and one bogsneak egg.  so i just bought the other half on AH.

so i guess i need to find one of these "free" brewers to get the fine reductions brewed, then the sulfur, then the egg.

what kind of tip is standard in these kind of arrangements?


----------



## Gir

^ I usually just give some goo/ooze/etc. that I'm not using and like 5k tr.


----------



## Alienfish

exalted the dergs...

alfo tfw you really have to restrain yourself not to buy a bogsnek aahah


----------



## Silversea

Oh yeah I haven't fed any dragons for over a year.

Woops.

My brewing is still level 3 because I've spent my entire life just degrading materials instead of actually making items. Need to fix that.


----------



## Alienfish

Silversea said:


> Oh yeah I haven't fed any dragons for over a year.
> 
> Woops.
> 
> My brewing is still level 3 because I've spent my entire life just degrading materials instead of actually making items. Need to fix that.



yeah i spent a lot of my xp on just getting alchemy stuff so i can go further but .. well. once sfc is over i'll probably start making stuff i guess. just too lazy grinding ahah


----------



## FancyThat

My brewing level is 13 close to 14 because I've been kind of lazy with it but trying to catch up. I've been reducing my broken bottles of which I have a ridiculous amount.


----------



## brutalitea

My Baldwin is 14. I'm not doing much of anything on FR right now. Had yet another crappy experience with people in my flight and it just bummed me out and I don't have any motivation to play.


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> My Baldwin is 14. I'm not doing much of anything on FR right now. Had yet another crappy experience with people in my flight and it just bummed me out and I don't have any motivation to play.



damn, son. which flight are you in?


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> My Baldwin is 14. I'm not doing much of anything on FR right now. Had yet another crappy experience with people in my flight and it just bummed me out and I don't have any motivation to play.



light? 

maybe change flight then? sorry though.. haven't had too hard times with mine but then i'm not too active in flight specific activities so.


----------



## FancyThat

Tae said:


> My Baldwin is 14. I'm not doing much of anything on FR right now. Had yet another crappy experience with people in my flight and it just bummed me out and I don't have any motivation to play.



Sorry you're not having a good time on FR right now , could you switch flights to avoid those you have conflict with?


----------



## Alienfish

Ahhh I hope they have picked some good stuff for tomorrow, i s2g if they do as last year with the skins and accents I wonder if I'm gonna bother, like the brewing ones were nice and that noodle nebula but rest were just purple scribbles ew.


----------



## King Dorado

dammit, i didnt play fR for a day and a half and now my clan energy dropped under 80% and i lost the gathering bonuses.  looks like i'll hafta spend some time in coli this festival....

check out one of my new ridgebacks, she looks like a blonde celebrity but im not sure which one, any ideas??


----------



## Gir

^^ ah nice dragon! not good with celebrities though, so no clue x]


Have some iri/shim/rune wc male hatchlings in the AH for 30k tr.

Free if anyone here wants to give them a perma-home


----------



## Alienfish

dsjhsdjfd haaah yes so many nice skins and two bogsnek ones ayyy yes ripperino walletino!

nice rune babs! love the 3rd one =D
--

Also just saying in advance, I won't be able to be on much to use my discount other than for myself, and due to timezones I will probably have to wait for people to pay/send etc. so please don't pester me about this as for the MP skins on the site.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Still working on slowly getting rid of all of my non-shadow looking dergs, I plan on just doing blacks purples pinks and blues, with maybe some tealy colors if I get back into glow shroom dragons.

So if you want a derg from my lair everyone after Sanguin on page 2 is going to be sold or exalted on there, and if you want one just let me know, I'll probably give you most of them for free if you want a Gen 1 or something just give a small donation for them because I am broke af on there. A lot of them are listed for sale and I think one or two might be on a nest still but just let me know!


----------



## FancyThat

Love this festivals items ^^. The skins are lovely as well especially that brass telescope one.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I still need the female imp one though, tempting to buy it off AH cause I have some leftover gems now though


----------



## FancyThat

I only have a few skins right now and brewing one but the week is young. I'd hold off buying until later tbh as it will probably go down in price on the AH over the week if you can't get it in the MP.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I only have a few skins right now and brewing one but the week is young. I'd hold off buying until later tbh as it will probably go down in price on the AH over the week if you can't get it in the MP.



yeah only two i had to buy off ah but tbh not too big hole in wallet since i bought most others on mp :] now to save up for a couple of bogsneks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ayy yeah brewing the last skin finally.. i think gotta go through the skin list so i didn't miss any mp ones i guess. and i can start selling **** as well i hope  and grind my tush off for currency.. dumb rng


----------



## Alienfish

got all the skins and accents now i think, man that feels good. gunna brew currency and grind my tush off for the cloaks though hnng i need at least 10 of those lel


----------



## King Dorado

i havent even been over there yet-- which coli level is the best for getting the festi currency this time??


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> i havent even been over there yet-- which coli level is the best for getting the festi currency this time??



level? if you mean as place i'd say crystal pools. also i got a chest there earlier i put up for sale :3


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> dsjhsdjfd haaah yes so many nice skins and two bogsnek ones ayyy yes ripperino walletino!
> 
> nice rune babs! love the 3rd one =D
> --
> 
> Also just saying in advance, I won't be able to be on much to use my discount other than for myself, and due to timezones I will probably have to wait for people to pay/send etc. so please don't pester me about this as for the MP skins on the site.



Thanks! The third one, is the only one that has sold so far.


Happy Starfall Celebration everyone!

I like the skins, but my favorite is the apparel!!


----------



## Alienfish

ahh nice nice and yeah i freaking love that cloak thing :3


----------



## King Dorado

im trying to figure out what that cloak thing is, it has a cool looking pattern on it, but it seems like a head scarf, doesnt it??

i seem to be broke on FR, i guess i sold too much of my currency lol.  so far i snagged that female imp accent at MP with the last of my treasure, and I ground coli and bought the familiar.  But why does the arcane goblin have its eyes closed anyway??


----------



## Alienfish

idek, doesn't bother me and by far best goblin thing!


----------



## Gir

Got 3/4 of the festive stuff so far, just need the emblem. And only got the skins from brewing. 

But damn, I'm getting so many pings from people selling their sfc skins that they submitted that didn't win and I have no gems!!
Probably gonna have to sell my bogsneak eggs.


----------



## Alienfish

i'd buy that egg if i could damn

i have the emblems from last year more or less so just gonna farm for the cloaks so pretty ah. sadly they look so bad on faes due to their ears ugh.

feel good to have all 14 skins even if rip walletino


----------



## piske

I HAD TO POP ON TO SAY I LOVE ALL OF THE ARCANE FAVORS lol xD I'm dying over the cloak and the goblin is SO CUTE! and I actually really love the vista too~ now to actually play FR and get a cloak for all of my dergs -3-


----------



## Alienfish

IKR I NEED SO MANY CLOAKS ARGH XD

but yeah a lot of the skins were really lovely too, seems they learned their lesson from last year :/


----------



## Gir

Was gonna post that I had a bogsneak egg in AH for 490 gems...but it sold already 
Not sure if I'm gonna sell the 2nd one. 

Got a chestdrop though! So that's 3/14 skins.


----------



## King Dorado

i like three of the accents, got one of them already (ethereal planet or whatever, for the female imperial).  i also like the one for the male fae.  and i like one of the accents that can be brewed-- for the female mirror derg.   overall its a good set of accents/skins, but only those three really caught my eye so far...


----------



## p e p p e r

FancyThat said:


> I only have a few skins right now and brewing one but the week is young. I'd hold off buying until later tbh as it will probably go down in price on the AH over the week if you can't get it in the MP.



you can also place an order with a dom shop, i did this morning & got a full set and extras of the accents


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> the Flight Rising RNG deities haven't seen fit to bestow any chests upon me as of yet despite all the time i've spent grinding in the Crystal Pools



Yeah same, I only got one chest so far, the Arcanist was not very generous today


----------



## Alienfish

Ikr, I got one chest that I sold but currency rng been alright and then I had some leftover from last year apparently...

but yeah i need so many more cloaks aahh <3 rip


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

A maren dude just literally dodged 5 hits in a row... I seriously was so mad, and they were eliminates too... so I am just DONE with the Crystal Pools. Haven't gotten a single Chest there, only got 1 chest so far from the Jungle which is #3 on the list... going to try the Waterways for a bit. UHG


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> A maren dude just literally dodged 5 hits in a row... I seriously was so mad, and they were eliminates too... so I am just DONE with the Crystal Pools. Haven't gotten a single Chest there, only got 1 chest so far from the Jungle which is #3 on the list... going to try the Waterways for a bit. UHG



yeah that hit and miss rng is so stupid i wish they would change that already. also i keep bumping into those large turts but they never drop fams ugh!

good luck.. also when you need copper mucks you keep getting gold and silver aaaaaaah


----------



## King Dorado

iirc the guide by Maki didn't list the giant boss turts as even dropping chests....

its not so fun when you do all the repetitive coliseum stuff and dont get much to show for it, crikey.  i still dont know where Maki gets those drop rates-- 100 currency an hour?    i mean the festi currency definitely flows in the crystal pools, but not even close to maki's numbers, maybe they have super high internet speed or play when nobody else is on or something...  best ive expereinced so far was last month's fire festival ,whichever was the high percentage zone was indeed a treasure trove for loot...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> iirc the guide by Maki didn't list the giant boss turts as even dropping chests....
> 
> its not so fun when you do all the repetitive coliseum stuff and dont get much to show for it, crikey.  i still dont know where Maki gets those drop rates-- 100 currency an hour?    i mean the festi currency definitely flows in the crystal pools, but not even close to maki's numbers, maybe they have super high internet speed or play when nobody else is on or something...  best ive expereinced so far was last month's fire festival ,whichever was the high percentage zone was indeed a treasure trove for loot...



I think they are just lucky or calculate average with lots of users, I don't know. I mostly grind crystal pools because the monsters drop random **** you can sell or brew as well and I seem to get most currency there too.

Could be fast internet or they probably are lucky or something...

And yeah the turt boss doesn't drop that since one of them at least is not arcane iirc


----------



## King Dorado

I still have an unhatched ice egg for sale, but i'd better look for gems ,treasure or FR items instead of tbt as i be broke on FR...

wasn't somebody here hoarding ice eggs??


----------



## Alienfish

just hand it over easily 

also ahh finally level 9 alchemy so you can actually spend you things on making cool stuff :c


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> iirc the guide by Maki didn't list the giant boss turts as even dropping chests....
> 
> its not so fun when you do all the repetitive coliseum stuff and dont get much to show for it, crikey.  i still dont know where Maki gets those drop rates-- 100 currency an hour?    i mean the festi currency definitely flows in the crystal pools, but not even close to maki's numbers, maybe they have super high internet speed or play when nobody else is on or something...  best ive expereinced so far was last month's fire festival ,whichever was the high percentage zone was indeed a treasure trove for loot...



Maki uses other coli stats mentioned here http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514, right below "Best areas to farm:...", they have 133 strength on their coli team for Crystal Pools and other higher coli venues, so they are going through battles much faster, but yeah I don?t know much about specific coli builds ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> just hand it over easily
> 
> also ahh finally level 9 alchemy so you can actually spend you things on making cool stuff :c



Congrats, the mantles and the familiars are good stuff to brew


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Maki uses other coli stats mentioned here http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/gde/1388514, right below "Best areas to farm:...", they have 133 strength on their coli team for Crystal Pools and other higher coli venues, so they are going through battles much faster, but yeah I don?t know much about specific coli builds ^.^



just fought 20 battles in crystal pools.  due to site lag it took 20 minutes.  Maki's team apparently claims it only takes them 5 minutes.  I got 4 whole crystal shards, and still no chests, to show for my time....


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> just fought 20 battles in crystal pools.  due to site lag it took 20 minutes.  Maki's team apparently claims it only takes them 5 minutes.  I got 4 whole crystal shards, and still no chests, to show for my time....


Well they must have fast hands, but a coli team with 133 strength is very fast, and I guess the numbers in the guide came from a lagless grinding. I prefer to grind in the Waterway and Rainsong Jungle this festival, because it?s very fast and I can use my all purpose coli team c:


----------



## Alienfish

What is that build with 133 str? I mostly use Culex build since I more or less don't use mages anyways.

And I agree the fams and clothes are relatively cheap to brew and gives xp : D


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Well they must have fast hands, but a coli team with 133 strength is very fast, and I guess the numbers in the guide came from a lagless grinding. I prefer to grind in the Waterway and Rainsong Jungle this festival, because it?s very fast and I can use my all purpose coli team c:



i switched to waterway and fared much better at churning out festival currency.  (still no chests tho...   )


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> i switched to waterway and fared much better at churning out festival currency.  (still no chests tho...   )



really? i did waterway at first but had more fun in crystal pools.. also the big turts there are shadow and water so no they don't drop currencies this time (idek is bosses do at all.. xan come back lol)

i got one chest that i sold from grinding but tbh.. just glad i had my discount so i could snipe from the mp...

also got my 3rd cloak apparel earlier... gotta go fast!


----------



## Alienfish

Aye, grinded some waterway now, idek the currency seems around the same for me, maybe you can get more chests there idek, i had such bad luck though with that wherever so..

got my 3rd cloak earlier though hnnng do need more!


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Aye, grinded some waterway now, idek the currency seems around the same for me, maybe you can get more chests there idek, i had such bad luck though with that wherever so..
> 
> got my 3rd cloak earlier though hnnng do need more!



waterway the battles just went so fast, even when i had three non-currency enemies float out at least i knew theyd be wiped out  in few seconds.

oh yeah, that head scarf thing they're calling a "cloak," heh, i got one so far.  and got one of the eyes-shut goblins (its using its inner eye to see astral projections maybe instead?). should be getting a vista today next.  then there's one accent left i want.  but i hope i get some chests, ive never been shut out on chests before...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> waterway the battles just went so fast, even when i had three non-currency enemies float out at least i knew theyd be wiped out  in few seconds.
> 
> oh yeah, that head scarf thing they're calling a "cloak," heh, i got one so far.  and got one of the eyes-shut goblins (its using its inner eye to see astral projections maybe instead?). should be getting a vista today next.  then there's one accent left i want.  but i hope i get some chests, ive never been shut out on chests before...



Well I usually dig to get materials and such but I've stopped expecting to get chests from there or coli, if I do it's just extreme luck. Well, whatever it is I ****ing love it and I'm glad I can focus on grinding currency cause gathering gave me lit nothing on that part.

I personally love the goblin fam, so cute dangit!


----------



## roseflower

Sheila said:


> What is that build with 133 str? I mostly use Culex build since I more or less don't use mages anyways.
> 
> And I agree the fams and clothes are relatively cheap to brew and gives xp : D



I don?t know, it?s like nowhere recommended for coli teams and I also have the common Culex build on my dergs. I?m kinda curious how it`s working for them, but still most people seem to use the recommended Culex build?


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> I don?t know, it?s like nowhere recommended for coli teams and I also have the common Culex build on my dergs. I?m kinda curious how it`s working for them, but still most people seem to use the recommended Culex build?



Yeah maybe it's some strength oriented thing, idek.

oh well got my 3rd cloak earlier so it's gonna be fun see how many i can get, they are so pretty :3


----------



## roseflower

Sheila said:


> Yeah maybe it's some strength oriented thing, idek.
> 
> oh well got my 3rd cloak earlier so it's gonna be fun see how many i can get, they are so pretty :3



Yeah I especially like the cloak on female coatls ^^


----------



## Gir

^ Cute :3


I haven't got many chest drops either, I did get an unhatched egg, some pink silk apparel, and the vista though...so, can't really complain.

Edit: Whoo even got one of the boss familiars (crystalhide jester)!

Also, snatched this first gen dragon for 3k tr in AH. If anyone wants it, it only cost the 3k tr I spent on it:


----------



## p e p p e r

Sheila said:


> yeah that hit and miss rng is so stupid i wish they would change that already. also i keep bumping into those large turts but they never drop fams ugh!
> 
> good luck.. also when you need copper mucks you keep getting gold and silver aaaaaaah



ayyy i need gold so hmu if you want to trade 

- - - Post Merge - - -



apathy said:


> ^ Cute :3
> 
> 
> I haven't got many chest drops either, I did get an unhatched egg, some pink silk apparel, and the vista though...so, can't really complain.
> 
> Edit: Whoo even got one of the boss familiars (crystalhide jester)!
> 
> Also, snatched this first gen dragon for 3k tr in AH. If anyone wants it, it only cost the 3k tr I spent on it:



that could be a christmas dragon!  i've tried to save a few gen ones but i can never find anyone to adopt them

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> just fought 20 battles in crystal pools.  due to site lag it took 20 minutes.  Maki's team apparently claims it only takes them 5 minutes.  I got 4 whole crystal shards, and still no chests, to show for my time....


woah! thats a really bad drop rate, even in woodland path you can get like 5 shards in 5 mins

i've only gotten one chest so far & it was in crystal pools, i've had to buy/trade for the rest of them


----------



## Alienfish

got a 2nd chest that i sold actually but yes the rate so bad kms lol. at least currency been easier! glad i had mp discount haha.

and yeah i'll see if i need the muck now lol that i have **** but i can let you know!

also whattt a gen1 for that price with that nice colors, grats grats! probably misprices unless someone really wanted to get rid of it haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok nevermind bad rng from gathering as well but i needed other items now for brewing lol


----------



## FancyThat

Nice dragons above ^^. I've only gotten two chests so far this festival but I haven't been grinding in coli much tbh, both chests came from my gathering turns. Have all the skins now and they really are lovely this year . Also love the cloak.

I got myself a bogsneak as well


----------



## Alienfish

ahhh i need a bogsnek.. damn they are so cuuuuuteee

also got my 4th cloak 

- - - Post Merge - - -






damn scattered this peep and turned out so good. gonna remove the seraph cause that gene is very hard to work around but damn so much better than beige azure ****


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> I got myself a bogsneak as well



whoa- you already gened him up?

or you scrolled a nonbog hartchie?

somebody is going to brew an egg for me today or tomorrow.  will probably sell it.  
altho, i guess if i hatched it i could start breeding boggies for big bucks couldnt i?


----------



## Alienfish

Also idek if it's mozilla but i hate that they updated the color menu in the AH so you don't see the colors in dropdown menu wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

but yeah probs gonna buy a snek later once they have grown up and down in price tbh


----------



## FancyThat

Really pretty Fae Sheila :3, I like the colours.



King Dad said:


> whoa- you already gened him up?
> 
> or you scrolled a nonbog hartchie?
> 
> somebody is going to brew an egg for me today or tomorrow.  will probably sell it.
> altho, i guess if i hatched it i could start breeding boggies for big bucks couldnt i?



No I bought him like this with the genes , actually not too bad a price (300 gems) considering he's a new breed and has nice colours/genes. 

You could do yeah , these will be highly sought after for a while yet.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i think the gem prices are alright for the brewing levels and skills etc. but tbh the treas prices are a bit wonky but idek lol.

and thanks  i'm not a fan of beige dergs tbh unless the secondary is close so yeah been lucky scattering lately!


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> got a 2nd chest that i sold actually but yes the rate so bad kms lol. at least currency been easier! glad i had mp discount haha.
> 
> and yeah i'll see if i need the muck now lol that i have **** but i can let you know!
> 
> also whattt a gen1 for that price with that nice colors, grats grats! probably misprices unless someone really wanted to get rid of it haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok nevermind bad rng from gathering as well but i needed other items now for brewing lol



I thought it might of been a misprice for the gen one I got, so I did put a post about it in the AH mispost thread. Haven't been contacted by anyone yet, so I'm guessing they just wanted to get rid of them.

Also, I caved...I hatched my 2nd bogsneak egg instead of selling it:






I'm actually really happy with its colors though, cuz there is this really nice skincent by sepi that I wanted.


Spoiler: bog with skincent



If I leave her basic



If I gene her a bit:


Either way she looks amazing!



Also used some SFC stuff on the bog I posted before, couldn't really do anything with her green and yellow colors.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thought I would pop in and share my Bogsneak


----------



## Alienfish

omg i need to get a couple of bogsneks meow ahh soo noice!!

- - - Post Merge - - -






k caved in and bought this boop nose snek, love the 70s colors!


----------



## Alienfish

picked up this lady as well.. think i know what skin i'm gonna buy for her...


----------



## Alienfish

went for that blue constellation skin in the end.. dang reminds me of those old starmap globes *w* they should make it in black too.


----------



## FancyThat

I love that imp skin , I picked up a copy of that when it was in the marketplace.

Also lovely bogs everyone ^^.


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> whoa- you already gened him up?
> 
> or you scrolled a nonbog hartchie?
> 
> somebody is going to brew an egg for me today or tomorrow.  will probably sell it.
> altho, i guess if i hatched it i could start breeding boggies for big bucks couldnt i?



if you want to breed them, it's probably better to use the scroll and change a dragon that already has nice genes, if you're breeding the one you hatch, all the offsprings will be basic (unless you plan to gene them up yourself before breeding) or use the money you get from the egg to buy a bogs that's already gened

i have this bogs for sale for 900 gems. i bought her mom specifically for the scroll, and i've sold two of them so far


----------



## Alienfish

it was in the mp? cool :3 but explains why it wasn't terrible expensive. also gotta love saving old imps considering how hard they are to find aha.

nice halloween snek pepper!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also tfw you have to actually use scavenge because glass bottles but the rng is so bad aaaah.


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> it was in the mp? cool :3 but explains why it wasn't terrible expensive. also gotta love saving old imps considering how hard they are to find aha.
> 
> nice halloween snek pepper!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also tfw you have to actually use scavenge because glass bottles but the rng is so bad aaaah.



Yes but it retired a while ago, it's one of the nicest ones they've had imo .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Yes but it retired a while ago, it's one of the nicest ones they've had imo .



Ah I see and yeah definitely, I love all those starmap constellation things.. Man I need to get one of those star map globes IRL ah.

Aaaand when you need blue material things for brewing and you never get it... ayyy i love the rng.


----------



## King Dorado

finally got a festival chest last nite-- the one with the accent for male imperials.  hopefully i can get more soon, the fewest ive ever gotten before this is three chests...


----------



## Alienfish

^congrats.. i've actually gotten a few chests now but i sold em :3

also found this lil snek bub in the ah for 200k


----------



## Alienfish

picked this one up too, pretty good for being a 6digit man liking that id!


----------



## King Dorado

got my bogsneak egg.  now its decision time:  sell, or hatch.

wanna scroll next, i lack the mats though for one of the sulfurs, may hafta go to AH for those...

im down to just five of those dragons i needed to clear out now.  may be time to post a giveaway thread in my Flight.


----------



## FancyThat

Id hatch personally bc I love hatching eggs but you'll probably be better off selling the egg profit wise.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

-Creeps from the shadows- Hi Belltree forums lol So my goal for this festival was the usual 2.4k cureency, I only have 500 ;___; and no peeps selling.

If anyone's interested I'm looking to buy at least 1200 Shards for 2:1g! Kimizi on FR c:


----------



## Alienfish

2.4 k currency holy **** how much do ya peeps grind O___O

good luck though!


----------



## Alienfish

picked up this 7 digit imp gentleman just now.. kinda need to gene the tert up whenever i can afford that tho


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sheila said:


> 2.4 k currency holy **** how much do ya peeps grind O___O
> 
> good luck though!



Hahah I finished just in time this morning, I normally never grind for it, just buy it from other users xD that would be quite the challenge tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyBloom said:


> Thought I would pop in and share my Bogsneak



Bogs are such majestic creatures.


----------



## Alienfish

still damn i never like buy currency unless i indirectly need the materials for brewing it or such otherwise i just grind like mad if i want the apparel


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sheila said:


> still damn i never like buy currency unless i indirectly need the materials for brewing it or such otherwise i just grind like mad if i want the apparel



I used to be the same but, a year in and the coli bores me to death lol



Also, anyone know what the current tbt to FR rate could be?


----------



## Alienfish

eh depends on holiday.. arcane was pretty easy though with the 'pools.

100 tbt :40/50k treas i think depends a bit who sells/buys. gems 2:1 or 1:1 also depends


----------



## King Dorado

tbh an FR gem should be worth like 10 tbt, but people that dont care about their FR currency and undercutters deflated FR currency market here.  there's no way that tbt should be worth as much as half of FR gems.  does not compute.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

King Dad said:


> tbh an FR gem should be worth like 10 tbt, but people that dont care about their FR currency and undercutters deflated FR currency market here.  there's no way that tbt should be worth as much as half of FR gems.  does not compute.



I totally agree with this.


----------



## King Dorado

after much hard work, and with the help of a friend in my Flight, i've got a bogglysnek scroll...   now to sell, or use on one of my dergs...  imma post a few scry pix here to get some input from yall...


----------



## King Dorado

introducing Hyperion, he's single and ready to mingle...


----------



## King Dorado

oops, he mingled already, here's one of Hyperion's babs, coming soon to an auction house near you...


----------



## VioletPrincess

King Dad said:


> oops, he mingled already, here's one of Hyperion's babs, coming soon to an auction house near you...



Love the colours.

I need this dragon. Just need the bogsneak scroll and she will be mine.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*does last minute grinding to try to get one more thing from festive favors*

WHAT?
I never get eggs, this is a big deal for me.


----------



## brutalitea

I lost track of the days and the fest ended before I could buy the male imp skin. DAMN.


----------



## Alienfish

dang grats kaydee i totally need eggs so i can sell ahh ..

and cool sneks, my female grew up so now she can look all arcane dank!

and yeah idek about i hardly buy it from here and when i do it's p large amounts so i kinda can make use of it but yeah market is wonky for p much everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -






here she is! man i love those skins


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> WHAT?
> I never get eggs, this is a big deal for me.



cool-- you gonna sell, or hatch??



Tae said:


> I lost track of the days and the fest ended before I could buy the male imp skin. DAMN.



there are lots on the AH, theyre not too badly marked up, 60kT i think.



Sheila said:


> and cool sneks, my female grew up so now she can look all arcane dank!



noice!

this was a satisfying festival.  i think its the best apparel so far in FR year 4 (i snagged three), i liked 3 of the accents/skins for use in my lair, which ties with lightnign festival for most that ive wanted so far.  was terrible for chests though, i only got two, not sure why the drops were so scarce.  crystal pools was never kind to me, but i got a lot of the shards at least when i stuck to waterway.  fire festival has been best so far re generating loot at coliseum.  next up is plague i guess, eh?  i may end up uninterested in any of those accents/skins!!


----------



## Alienfish

I hope they do Plague better this year and don't go too much censorship America on everyone. Like yeah right "dergs covered in strawberry juice hurr durr". But yeah last year was pretty boring to me at least, idek. Hope they do something cool this time when it comes to skins and apparel.

And yeah I agree this festa was real fun, got like 5 cloaks I think?? And managed to get all skins even if it left me broke as hell haha. Got a few chests but I sold them more or less ;3


----------



## King Dorado

the only plague item i've ever liked is their bear familiar, lol!

i have these twin sibling babsnek babs 4 sale at an AH near you!:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> cool-- you gonna sell, or hatch??


I'm probably going to sell, I already have a bunch of Gen1's I don't know what to do with from the color expansion so yeah, prob sell.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i almost always like the fams, except for last shadow one it looked like a bad jelly item lmao...

and yeah i usually sell my eggs unless i get very impatient and no one buys but ugh yeah so low on treas now and my mouse doesn't work


----------



## FancyThat

Gorgeous babies King Dad, good luck selling .


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> Gorgeous babies King Dad, good luck selling .



thanks!  that first one sold, but no nibbles yet on the others, i may be a tad late getting into the bogglie game...


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> thanks!  that first one sold, but no nibbles yet on the others, i may be a tad late getting into the bogglie game...



That's great , I'm sure someone will buy them soon it's probably just that everyone's broke after the festival.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'm broke af from festival and some dergs ugh better save up some tbt again xD

gls everyone some stuff are harder to sell than other js haha


----------



## Alienfish

Just gonna ask if anyone else had the colors disappear from the dropdown menus? Since latest one or two Mozilla updates it's been gone and man do i hate guess the colors :c

Trying to figure out if it's some add-on spooping around but I can't really see which one that would be...


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Finally there will be a Coli revamp and that means Keyboard functions finalllyyyyyyyyy. Been waiting for that xD I currently use a PS3 controller as my "mouse pad" to play the Coli with better accesability


----------



## King Dorado

hoy, TFW you get pumped up because you log in to FR and see you have an auction sale notice, but then you discover its not for one of your big profit babsnek babs but instead its for a cheapie you forgot you even had listed....

speaking of which, i'm down to just 3 cheapies left from that 23 derg lair clear-out of mine, if anyone wants a free blue/purple range skydancer or a green/yellow spiral i can set ya up, just let me know! (p.4 of me lair)


----------



## King Dorado

hoy, TFW you get pumped up because you log in to FR and see you have an auction sale notice, but then you discover its not for one of your big profit babsnek babs but instead its for a cheapie you forgot you even had listed....

speaking of which, i'm down to just 3 cheapies left from that 23 derg lair clear-out of mine, if anyone wants a free blue/purple range skydancer or a green/yellow spiral i can set ya up, just let me know! (p.4 of me lair).

- - - Post Merge - - -

glitch lag


----------



## FancyThat

My Bogsneak grew up 






Always happy when I can start decorating them.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> My Bogsneak grew up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always happy when I can start decorating them.



Ahhh grats I love those jewelry accents 

Also mm yeah gotta love saving money again and hopefully tomorrow my other snek will be grown up so I can slap fancy skins on him too hahah <3


----------



## Alienfish

also yeah i type "snek" on purpose they will always be boop nose sneks to me <3 damn i want a lair full of em now heh xD

also ugh i need so many renaming scrolls rip lol


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> also yeah i type "snek" on purpose they will always be boop nose sneks to me <3 damn i want a lair full of em now heh xD
> 
> also ugh i need so many renaming scrolls rip lol



I have 5 renaming scrolls that I'm not using if you want them.



And damn, the prices of skeletal chimes went up ;_;

I'm paying 800 tbt for skeletal chimes or moonglow thorns, and 400 tbt for a cleaver if anyone has extras they want to sell. 

Also looking for any cobwebs. My tbt to gem ratio is 2 tbt : 1 gem.


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> I have 5 renaming scrolls that I'm not using if you want them.
> 
> 
> 
> And damn, the prices of skeletal chimes went up ;_;
> 
> I'm paying 800 tbt for skeletal chimes or moonglow thorns, and 400 tbt for a cleaver if anyone has extras they want to sell.
> 
> Also looking for any cobwebs. My tbt to gem ratio is 2 tbt : 1 gem.



If you're sure you don't need them or want anything from them, sure c:

Do you mean NotN apparel, if such I have Conjurer's.


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> If you're sure you don't need them or want anything from them, sure c:
> 
> Do you mean NotN apparel, if such I have Conjurer's.



I'm sure, I'll send you a CR. Oh I also have the dom discount so if you need me to buy any for you they're 5100 tr.

And yes, they're listed in AH for 175 gems, so I'll pay 350 tbt for them if you want :3


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> I'm sure, I'll send you a CR. Oh I also have the dom discount so if you need me to buy any for you they're 5100 tr.
> 
> And yes, they're listed in AH for 175 gems, so I'll pay 350 tbt for them if you want :3



aye sure good you had my username c: idek about now more than those but i'll hit you up if I do.
thank you!

and sure let me know when you are on and i will send the item to you once i get the bells!


----------



## Gir

site glitch isn't showing last post

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> aye sure good you had my username c: idek about now more than those but i'll hit you up if I do.
> thank you!
> 
> and sure let me know when you are on and i will send the item to you once i get the bells!


fixed the glitch!

I'm online now and can send you the tbt!


----------



## FancyThat

apathy said:


> I have 5 renaming scrolls that I'm not using if you want them.
> 
> 
> 
> And damn, the prices of skeletal chimes went up ;_;
> 
> I'm paying 800 tbt for skeletal chimes or moonglow thorns, and 400 tbt for a cleaver if anyone has extras they want to sell.
> 
> Also looking for any cobwebs. My tbt to gem ratio is 2 tbt : 1 gem.



I can sell you skeletal chimes if you still need them :3.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I can sell you skeletal chimes if you still need them :3.



having those too actually XD

and sent the cobwebs @apathy good thing i had you in friends cause i suck remembering names lol


----------



## Gir

FancyThat said:


> I can sell you skeletal chimes if you still need them :3.



I do! I can send the tbt now!


----------



## FancyThat

apathy said:


> I do! I can send the tbt now!



Ok I'll send chimes , what's your user name again?


----------



## Gir

FancyThat said:


> Ok I'll send chimes , what's your user name again?



PaintingFlowers

thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

after this I'll just need the moonglow thorns and cleaver.
or the gems to buy them off AH if anyone is selling :3


----------



## FancyThat

Ok ty I'll go send now ^^.


----------



## Alienfish

meh only had herb pouch :c gl finding those!


----------



## FancyThat

Sent , if I find spares of the others I'll let you know.


----------



## Gir

^ Okay thanks!

I was able to get one cleaver as a drop during SFC and now I want more. Which reminds me, if anyone still needs some of the chests, I have extras of all of them except for the one for the imp male. 

I hope RoR has some decent apparel, the old ones are starting to burn a hole in my wallet.


----------



## Alienfish

what one drops them? :0

yeah i hope it mostly have decent skins and not trash like last year, sigh


----------



## King Dorado

dnag, i had this idea for triple fire pet/butt/glim bogsnek dergs but all of them seem to be related and unable to breed...


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> what one drops them? :0
> 
> yeah i hope it mostly have decent skins and not trash like last year, sigh



The cleaver? Mine was dropped in Crystal Pool, but in the guide by Maki, it says it can be dropped in any venue, except Ghostlight ruins


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> The cleaver? Mine was dropped in Crystal Pool, but in the guide by Maki, it says it can be dropped in any venue, except Ghostlight ruins



ah yeah that one and thanks i'll go grind a bit later then ;D


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> dnag, i had this idea for triple fire pet/butt/glim bogsnek dergs but all of them seem to be related and unable to breed...


That sucks. Are you able to get any triple fire dergs that can breed with each other and then use the gene scrolls on them? It's a big investment though, so idk. Good luck!



Sheila said:


> ah yeah that one and thanks i'll go grind a bit later then ;D


Good luck! After the week of grinding for SFC, I just can't anymore. Soo boring!


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> That sucks. Are you able to get any triple fire dergs that can breed with each other and then use the gene scrolls on them? It's a big investment though, so idk. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Good luck! After the week of grinding for SFC, I just can't anymore. Soo boring!


i feel you i mostly do so i can get some stuff to sell you know i'm so poor now after getting all my dergs and stuff haha


----------



## Silversea

I dropped in just to show this person's dragon:
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=39128&did=25372346&tab=dragon







Good god.


----------



## FancyThat

Silversea said:


> I dropped in just to show this person's dragon:
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=view&id=39128&did=25372346&tab=dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good god.



Lol, best eyeburner yet. cool offspring list.


----------



## Alienfish

nice eyeburner haha almost tempted to buy that mirrpr kiddo.

ALSO OMG I GOT A TURT DROP


----------



## King Dorado

apathy said:


> That sucks. Are you able to get any triple fire dergs that can breed with each other and then use the gene scrolls on them? It's a big investment though, so idk. Good luck!



oh yeah i cant afford dat...


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> nice eyeburner haha almost tempted to buy that mirrpr kiddo.
> 
> ALSO OMG I GOT A TURT DROP
> 
> -snip-



Aye congrats!!




King Dad said:


> oh yeah i cant afford dat...


Yea I wouldn't be able to afford it either, not even in my dreams.
Maybe you can do some spoopy pairs and hatch some on halloween?


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, finally that stupid boss dropped the fam! probably gonna keep it for now though since it's pretty undercut since i guess everyone got it from SFC lol..


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> nice eyeburner haha almost tempted to buy that mirrpr kiddo.
> 
> ALSO OMG I GOT A TURT DROP



Yay congrats ^^, awesome luck .


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Yay congrats ^^, awesome luck .



ayy thanks and yeah indeed only 2nd ever boss fam i've gotten the other one was some roc thing that i sold sometime ago


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> ayy thanks and yeah indeed only 2nd ever boss fam i've gotten the other one was some roc thing that i sold sometime ago



Ah cool, yeah pretty rare drop rate I've been after the yeti boss for ages but I can never get it to drop.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Ah cool, yeah pretty rare drop rate I've been after the yeti boss for ages but I can never get it to drop.



yeah the turts are really cheap now bc the sfc and everyone grinding their ass off but yeah they are heckle rare still.. good luck! i kinda wanna try for the blue turt as well man xD






also ahh my snekboy grew up <3


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> yeah the turts are really cheap now bc the sfc and everyone grinding their ass off but yeah they are heckle rare still.. good luck! i kinda wanna try for the blue turt as well man xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ahh my snekboy grew up <3



He's lovely , love that skin ^^. Ty I'll get it one day :3.


----------



## Alienfish

thank you and yeah me too i love all those crazy cool starry skins 

i need to grind moar rip being poor af also i need more male dergs


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> thank you and yeah me too i love all those crazy cool starry skins
> 
> i need to grind moar rip being poor af also i need more male dergs



Yeah I need to get back into it, I've got to make some room in my lair or expand again.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Yeah I need to get back into it, I've got to make some room in my lair or expand again.



i have lots of room but then i try to restrict myself to old derg or gen1 ones :3 i'm glad to have the ancient lair but i have like 20 dergs so lol


----------



## FancyThat

I think the page glitched trying to fix post .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> i have lots of room but then i try to restrict myself to old derg or gen1 ones :3 i'm glad to have the ancient lair but i have like 20 dergs so lol



I have held onto many I could do without because they're old or I was gifted them, idk I feel bad getting rid of the gifts like I have one pair I got when I first joined that I really don't want anymore but they meant so much to their original owner who I think was leaving, I'd feel bad if they got exalted.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I think the page glitched trying to fix post .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I have held onto many I could do without because they're old or I was gifted them, idk I feel bad getting rid of the gifts like I have one pair I got when I first joined that I really don't want anymore but they meant so much to their original owner who I think was leaving, I'd feel bad if they got exalted.



Yeah idek I don't really have any 'free dergs' cause I bought most of mine and I try not to be in giveaways or stuff bc unless I know I will want it it will be exalted so ye better just buy em off randomly so people don't get mad at you for exalting randomly.


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> Yeah idek I don't really have any 'free dergs' cause I bought most of mine and I try not to be in giveaways or stuff bc unless I know I will want it it will be exalted so ye better just buy em off randomly so people don't get mad at you for exalting randomly.



Yeah I wish I hadn't entered that newbie raffle in hindsight ><. I think if I do do a lair purge at some point I might just try and give them away as I can't remember the original owners name now even if they are active still. The dragons were gen one so no chance of tracking that way.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Yeah I wish I hadn't entered that newbie raffle in hindsight ><. I think if I do do a lair purge at some point I might just try and give them away as I can't remember the original owners name now even if they are active still. The dragons were gen one so no chance of tracking that way.



yeah i mean if you haven't bred them and such...and yeah people are way sneery with their rules about that, i mean come on i guess it's rude to do it at first but then they give stuff away so they shouldn't really care too much


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> yeah i mean if you haven't bred them and such...and yeah people are way sneery with their rules about that, i mean come on i guess it's rude to do it at first but then they give stuff away so they shouldn't really care too much



I haven't bred them but they did have some offspring when I was given them, short named list but all exalted now I think. Very true, i mean I shouldn't feel bad tbh because it's been years and I was new at the time and still learning FR. I'll probably just give them away at some point if I can't find the original owner.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I haven't bred them but they did have some offspring when I was given them, short named list but all exalted now I think. Very true, i mean I shouldn't feel bad tbh because it's been years and I was new at the time and still learning FR. I'll probably just give them away at some point if I can't find the original owner.



Yeah, good idea :3

But of course you shouldn't take just to exalt but I mean in general people can be way too strict with that. I mean I mostly exalt dragons if I breed for a dom and stuff but then they are my own so eh..


----------



## Gir

I need more lair space as well. I did one expansion at the beginning of the week and hope to do another before I lose the dom discount. 

So today, I was leveling up fodder to exalt and I finally got one of the Kelp Bed boss familiars!


----------



## Alienfish

apathy said:


> I need more lair space as well. I did one expansion at the beginning of the week and hope to do another before I lose the dom discount.
> 
> So today, I was leveling up fodder to exalt and I finally got one of the Kelp Bed boss familiars!
> 
> View attachment 185149



omg ahhh those rays are super cool now i really need to grind there heh

- - - Post Merge - - -

grats!


----------



## FancyThat

Congrats apathy that's fantastic ^^.


----------



## Silversea

I was a bit disappointed with the recent festival skins actually. Nothing really caught my eye and as someone obsessed with stars and astral things that is an oddity.


----------



## Alienfish

Silversea said:


> I was a bit disappointed with the recent festival skins actually. Nothing really caught my eye and as someone obsessed with stars and astral things that is an oddity.



i am too and i loved them.. way better than last year pure trash except for like 2-3 of them D:


----------



## Alienfish

best cryface...






bought this one though.. also that freaking turtle fam looks so herp derp


----------



## Alienfish

also if someone else need skeletal chimes or magician's cloak from last year's notn i can sell em for tbt or treasure or whatever.


----------



## King Dorado

ive got all the mats for another bogglie scroll, except the sulfurs gotta be brewed still.  (unless i find someone that already has sulfurs and will take the raw materials and go straight to scroll brewin')

guh, still cant find dergs w/the combo of genes and fire-range colors i want that can breed together... somebody out there sired the entire FR triple fire population or something,, that's a randy dragon...


----------



## Alienfish

^pepper? 

gl brewing and stuff i'm just trying to save up money and **** lol


----------



## King Dorado

FR people are frustrating the **** out of me today.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> FR people are frustrating the **** out of me today.



e a?? :0

also brb grinding my tush off since people here don't wanna buy my collectibles rip


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> e a?? :0
> 
> also brb grinding my tush off since people here don't wanna buy my collectibles rip



ive only managed to sell one collectible here since that mega-restock in may.  (and the buyer was one of my friends, or i'd probably have zero sales...)  i've had only dead selling threads since then...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> ive only managed to sell one collectible here since that mega-restock in may.  (and the buyer was one of my friends, or i'd probably have zero sales...)  i've had only dead selling threads since then...



yeah i sold a few carnations to friends and stuff but yeah tbh nowadays people don't want random collectibles so might just give them away

ppl only want fair stuff or choco cakes i think lol


----------



## Peisinoe

my only bog

but he will get gene changed lol






Heather Cerulean Cerulean


----------



## King Dorado

dammit i saw the perfect flame/flame/gold bogsnek today and somebody else bought it while i was waiting (still waiting) on a buyer to add their CR payment for one of my boglets.  she even had breeding possible for every male i scried her with, which is the HUGE problem with most of the other fire dergs at FR...  now what am i gonna do...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> dammit i saw the perfect flame/flame/gold bogsnek today and somebody else bought it while i was waiting (still waiting) on a buyer to add their CR payment for one of my boglets.  she even had breeding possible for every male i scried her with, which is the HUGE problem with most of the other fire dergs at FR...  now what am i gonna do...



damn.. idek what exact rules they have for holding but maybe you could have asked the seller? :c hope you find another though. also ugh gotta love levelling up you other gathering professions ahah :c


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> dammit i saw the perfect flame/flame/gold bogsnek today and somebody else bought it while i was waiting (still waiting) on a buyer to add their CR payment for one of my boglets.  she even had breeding possible for every male i scried her with, which is the HUGE problem with most of the other fire dergs at FR...  now what am i gonna do...



That's a shame  if you search for it and find the new owner they might be willing to sell it to you once you have the funds, I've done that before and been sold dragons and I've also had people ask me if I'd sell my dragons. I usually do unless I'm really attached especially if it's someone's dream dragon.


----------



## King Dorado

my two remaining bobsnek babs have growed up, into handsome fellows.  hope to sell them each soon:






- - - Post Merge - - -

i just realized that the boggie artwork really stands out best with a contrasting secondary color...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have four Gen1's that I really don't know what to do with... I traded them around in the give one get one thread to see if maybe I would get one with good colors to make a project, but so far no luck. How much do Gen1's sell for? Would anybody be interested in any of them?


Spoiler:


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have four Gen1's that I really don't know what to do with... I traded them around in the give one get one thread to see if maybe I would get one with good colors to make a project, but so far no luck. How much do Gen1's sell for? Would anybody be interested in any of them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I'm not sure what gen one's go for now but wanted to say these are pretty :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I'm not sure what gen one's go for now but wanted to say these are pretty :3.



Thanks, I like the purple two, but both of them have beige terts which doesn't work with them. =[


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thanks, I like the purple two, but both of them have beige terts which doesn't work with them. =[



yeah it sucks when their tert sucks and no one buys bc that :[ gls though!


----------



## King Dorado

one of my dergs was the random front page dragon tonight.  i logged in to find comments from strangers about it, heh, unexpected but pretty cool.  altho, kinda funny, it was one of my not-sure-what-their-place-will-be-yet dergs that i never think about from the bottom of page 3 of my lair.  her name is Envy, and she's the oiliest dark shadow derg i've ever seen:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> one of my dergs was the random front page dragon tonight.  i logged in to find comments from strangers about it, heh, unexpected but pretty cool.  altho, kinda funny, it was one of my not-sure-what-their-place-will-be-yet dergs that i never think about from the bottom of page 3 of my lair.  her name is Envy, and she's the oiliest dark shadow derg i've ever seen:



Aw that's so awesome! My favorite thing is coming on to find people who either a.)bought my dragon and are thanking me for the pretty baby or b.) when I bought their dragon baby and they come to thank me for that and compliment my name choice. 

I've never made the front page to my knowledge. =[


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> one of my dergs was the random front page dragon tonight.  i logged in to find comments from strangers about it, heh, unexpected but pretty cool.  altho, kinda funny, it was one of my not-sure-what-their-place-will-be-yet dergs that i never think about from the bottom of page 3 of my lair.  her name is Envy, and she's the oiliest dark shadow derg i've ever seen:



That's a really nice dragon , and so cool you were on the front page :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I broke and bought a few dragons, even though I am still trying to get rid of dragons... I wanted a few to display some nice skins I've had locked away forever and since I've been doing pretty good selling stuff for gems on the AH I bought two pairs of dragons, I wanted to have at least one of each kind of dragon in my lair and I think I have that now, and as a bonus one of the pairs is going to make me a perfect mate for my Bogsneak so that's awesome too.

I also bought the last two sack dolls I needed and now after rollover I'm gunna see if I can nab the last few runes I need too for the achievements! =D Trying to go back to my mostly purple dragons still and working on getting rid of the dergs I don't want.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I broke and bought a few dragons, even though I am still trying to get rid of dragons... I wanted a few to display some nice skins I've had locked away forever and since I've been doing pretty good selling stuff for gems on the AH I bought two pairs of dragons, I wanted to have at least one of each kind of dragon in my lair and I think I have that now, and as a bonus one of the pairs is going to make me a perfect mate for my Bogsneak so that's awesome too.
> 
> I also bought the last two sack dolls I needed and now after rollover I'm gunna see if I can nab the last few runes I need too for the achievements! =D Trying to go back to my mostly purple dragons still and working on getting rid of the dergs I don't want.



Ohh nice, and congrats on your new lair additions :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Ohh nice, and congrats on your new lair additions :3.



Thanks. I've been meaning to finish these last few random achievements for so long! But I totally swore I wasn't gunna buy any dragons until I got rid of these ones. I think I'm gunna start a thread for the Gen1's for like people have to show me what they want to do with the dragon and I'll give it to them. XD


----------



## Alienfish

@king dad, dang grats i don't think mine have ever been there o:

@kaydee nice nice, i'm trying to save up for either glimmer or underbelly rune whichever currency i get faster ugh i hate when they get random terts that gives white tums lol

and i need to sell this skin gg why did i even buy it lol


----------



## Alienfish

also yeah just a heads up, buying some FR treasure with all my tbt @ 100 tbt:50k treasure or gems 2:1 ratio


----------



## vel

where do you buy new dragons, my drags have no one to mate with


----------



## Alienfish

vel said:


> where do you buy new dragons, my drags have no one to mate with



the auction house, or check the dragons for sale forums.

often your flight's private forums have giveaways too for newbies, but don't pick one to just exalt directly after :3 people can be really stingy with this over there, so yeah only ask for one if you plan to keep for a while.


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I broke and bought a few dragons, even though I am still trying to get rid of dragons... I wanted a few to display some nice skins I've had locked away forever and since I've been doing pretty good selling stuff for gems on the AH I bought two pairs of dragons, I wanted to have at least one of each kind of dragon in my lair and I think I have that now, and as a bonus one of the pairs is going to make me a perfect mate for my Bogsneak so that's awesome too.
> 
> I also bought the last two sack dolls I needed and now after rollover I'm gunna see if I can nab the last few runes I need too for the achievements! =D Trying to go back to my mostly purple dragons still and working on getting rid of the dergs I don't want.



that's cool- i did the same thing re managing to obtain every breed for my lair.  (altho i dont have a pair of mated bogs yet)

nice on the runes and dolls.  i only have a few of each so far.  i think i have extra fire rune, if you have extras let me know we may be able to trade


----------



## King Dorado

crikey, my flight won DOM.  that's like twice in two months.  until FR year 4, I don't think Wind had ever won DOM before outside of our festival week.  (or maybe just once).

so i may do one of these DOM shop threads-- what's customary?  does everyone just sell for the discounted shop price and then make tips??  or do most people charge like 10% off shop price, or what?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> that's cool- i did the same thing re managing to obtain every breed for my lair.  (altho i dont have a pair of mated bogs yet)
> 
> nice on the runes and dolls.  i only have a few of each so far.  i think i have extra fire rune, if you have extras let me know we may be able to trade



I actually bought the rest that I needed, but once I get the achievement I can hand them off =D

Oh and anytime my Flight gets dom I only buy lair rennos and if I really find a few things I like I buy them, I've never done a dom discount store.


----------



## Alienfish

well sometimes flights push for other things rather than their festival week ;]

also just a heads up if anyone wants to join it's "welcome week" now until saturday! aka. registration. feel free to add/refer me (madrugada) :3


----------



## King Dorado

TFW you have a bogsnek scroll and can't find a derg you want to use it on...

btw, wha tare the crazy popular colors rn?  
seems like orca and radioactive are two of them anyway...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> TFW you have a bogsnek scroll and can't find a derg you want to use it on...
> 
> btw, wha tare the crazy popular colors rn?
> seems like orca and radioactive are two of them anyway...



yeah orca is cray prices rn

also meh if anyone is selling treasure for 500 tbt @ 100 tbt : 50k treasure hmu


----------



## momiji345

Looking for a Imbued Sulfur ,Please let me know its my last thing i need to make a bogsneake egg. I Can pay 100 BTB


----------



## Alienfish

Also what's whit the **** rates for buying and selling gems here? I mean lol you practically get gems everyday from logging in and sometimes chests and exalt so eh??

Tbh forum bells can be as tedious if you don't quality post each and everyday.


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Also what's whit the **** rates for buying and selling gems here? I mean lol you practically get gems everyday from logging in and sometimes chests and exalt so eh??
> 
> Tbh forum bells can be as tedious if you don't quality post each and everyday.



well if you keep your dragons fed at bonus level you get 1 gem a day, so it would take over three months that way to earn 100 gems at FR.  speaking of tedious, it takes a long time to click the bonding and "okay" buttons with your familiars, to earn iron chests, and those only yield 1 to 5 gems, i think best case scenario for me and probably a lot of people is about a month to earn 100 gems that way.  I've only received treasure from exalting, how often does the forum give out gems for that?

i agree it can be tedious to make posts here, especially when youve already seen a gazillion "favorite cranky villager?" and "coffee or tea?" threads.  0__0
but tbt is far easier to amass from daily activity than gems. 
(i mean a minute to make this post will probably earn me 5 tbt at least.) 

however, as i posted earlier, just looking at the RLC purchase value of gems, i cant equate tbt to anything close to the value of gems (although in a pinch i sometimes trade them for tbt).  
what rate are you being offered in trade?


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dad said:


> well if you keep your dragons fed at bonus level you get 1 gem a day, so it would take over three months that way to earn 100 gems at FR.  speaking of tedious, it takes a long time to click the bonding and "okay" buttons with your familiars, to earn iron chests, and those only yield 1 to 5 gems, i think best case scenario for me and probably a lot of people is about a month to earn 100 gems that way.  I've only received treasure from exalting, how often does the forum give out gems for that?
> 
> i agree it can be tedious to make posts here, especially when youve already seen a gazillion "favorite cranky villager?" and "coffee or tea?" threads.  0__0
> but tbt is far easier to amass from daily activity than gems.
> (i mean a minute to make this post will probably earn me 5 tbt at least.)
> 
> however, as i posted earlier, just looking at the RLC purchase value of gems, i cant equate tbt to anything close to the value of gems (although in a pinch i sometimes trade them for tbt).
> what rate are you being offered in trade?



open each dragon in a new tab, click bond, ctrl tab to each new dragon and click bond as you go, exit out of tabs. Rinse and repeat!


----------



## vel

I think I'm doing quite well now, I have a bunch of dragons ready to breed and stuff, and 3 babies on the way. I've also started contacting people giving out free dragons, so I have almost a variety! Whoo, so glad I started understanding.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> well if you keep your dragons fed at bonus level you get 1 gem a day, so it would take over three months that way to earn 100 gems at FR.  speaking of tedious, it takes a long time to click the bonding and "okay" buttons with your familiars, to earn iron chests, and those only yield 1 to 5 gems, i think best case scenario for me and probably a lot of people is about a month to earn 100 gems that way.  I've only received treasure from exalting, how often does the forum give out gems for that?
> 
> i agree it can be tedious to make posts here, especially when youve already seen a gazillion "favorite cranky villager?" and "coffee or tea?" threads.  0__0
> but tbt is far easier to amass from daily activity than gems.
> (i mean a minute to make this post will probably earn me 5 tbt at least.)
> 
> however, as i posted earlier, just looking at the RLC purchase value of gems, i cant equate tbt to anything close to the value of gems (although in a pinch i sometimes trade them for tbt).
> what rate are you being offered in trade?



No it doesn't really take _that_ time and that is basically giving you things for existing still. I mean if you don't check you don't get a check so to say :]

Gems as for hatchlings are much rarer but yeah it doesn't take too long to bond, and also for logging in and just keeping your dergs full are not annoying really and since you can go on mobile pretty good as well.

2:1 pretty much like no I don't want half of my gems when I hardly get to make TBT, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



vel said:


> I think I'm doing quite well now, I have a bunch of dragons ready to breed and stuff, and 3 babies on the way. I've also started contacting people giving out free dragons, so I have almost a variety! Whoo, so glad I started understanding.



Ah, congrats hope you'll enjoy the rest 

@Peisinoe (grats btw) and yeah that is easy too, but since I only have 20 dergs it goes in a few unless I get distracted


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Been transmuting a bunch of stuff but might end up just buying some ingredients I need for Spinner and Skink. Don't know if I'll sell them or keep them, I don't really know who I'd put them on but I need to keep brewing things so I can get my level up.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Been transmuting a bunch of stuff but might end up just buying some ingredients I need for Spinner and Skink. Don't know if I'll sell them or keep them, I don't really know who I'd put them on but I need to keep brewing things so I can get my level up.



ugh yeah i so need to start brewing stuff too my level is so bad hah.. yeah i've been thinking of doing genes bu since you need sp much treasure for each not doing them unless i really know i will use or find sellers

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also jesus time for the RoR contest again.. so we have to make blood green or black or whatever... come on... just revamp the flight already or at least pick good things.

"derp strawberry jam derg skin" -.- really..

i admit some submission were p cool this year though but who know with staff..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Yeah there are a few nice ones, ask for a ping for the snake charmer because I LARVE it! Of course, need my snoots.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*cries* These little kitties! They're so cute, gunna grind for a bit and see if I can get one or a million because they're adorable, and in battle they give slow blinkies and knead and wiggle their ears and omg I love them. Rocks+Cats=My perfect pet


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ALSO per my friend's suggestion I started selling things for gems instead of treasure and the stuff sells WAY faster and I've been accumulating gems and every once in a while I'm stashing some in my savings so I can save up for maybe when a new gene comes out I can jump on it or something. BUT anyways opened a few chests and looked up at my total and was please, had to share!


----------



## p e p p e r

i thought it would be fun to hatch a nocturne egg on my birthday, and ta-dah i hatched a fodder dragon 







- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> open each dragon in a new tab, click bond, ctrl tab to each new dragon and click bond as you go, exit out of tabs. Rinse and repeat!



i'm going to use this technique!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> ALSO per my friend's suggestion I started selling things for gems instead of treasure and the stuff sells WAY faster and I've been accumulating gems and every once in a while I'm stashing some in my savings so I can save up for maybe when a new gene comes out I can jump on it or something. BUT anyways opened a few chests and looked up at my total and was please, had to share!
> View attachment 185788


if you're able to snipe the new falcon gene, it's a great money maker right now


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i should sell stuff for g or try to buy it but hurr wonky rates and deflation or overprices :c


----------



## p e p p e r

Sheila said:


> yeah i should sell stuff for g or try to buy it but hurr wonky rates and deflation or overprices :c



yeah you just have to compare the prices & gem rates, if you're selling genes you'll usually make more selling them for gems 

the baldwin genes are very profitable, especially skink, you can usually sell them for around 280 gems or 200k treasure, in this case if you're selling - the inflated gem prices work in your favor


----------



## Gir

p e p p e r said:


> i thought it would be fun to hatch a nocturne egg on my birthday, and ta-dah i hatched a fodder dragon



Happy Belated Birthday!

Sorry about the fodder dragon hatch. I have 4 nest that are ready to hatch today, with a total of 13 eggs. None are hatched yet since I need to make space. But you can see who is on the nest rn and if you see any pairs that you might like a hatchling of let me know! They can be your new BDay dragon a belated bday dragon!!

*lol had to edit my post a bit cuz I didn't realize your bday was yesterday >_<


The new vista and monsters are cute @_@

Also, an old member came back after hiatus in my flight and was giving away dragons for free, was able to get my first 6 digit dragons!


----------



## Alienfish

^nice 6digits ;D i have a few as well... doesn't beat xan and their freaking 3digit imp tho haha xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Just brewed up a Spinner but now I don't know if I should sell it or put it on someone in my lair... any thoughts?


----------



## Alienfish

also man noice with arcane dom.. also yeah hmu if someone's selling 1:1 gems or nice treasure rates been having my thread up 5ever lol


----------



## Kurashiki

haven't been on fr for a while but getting back into it! i'm kurashikis, id 24453, fire flight!


----------



## momiji345

Here New Bogsneak Female 





Primary:Shadow Basic
Secondaryearl Basic
Tertiary:Spruce Basic


----------



## p e p p e r

Gir said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> Sorry about the fodder dragon hatch. I have 4 nest that are ready to hatch today, with a total of 13 eggs. None are hatched yet since I need to make space. But you can see who is on the nest rn and if you see any pairs that you might like a hatchling of let me know! They can be your new BDay dragon a belated bday dragon!!
> 
> *lol had to edit my post a bit cuz I didn't realize your bday was yesterday >_<
> 
> 
> The new vista and monsters are cute @_@
> 
> Also, an old member came back after hiatus in my flight and was giving away dragons for free, was able to get my first 6 digit dragons!



thank you!  that's so sweet of you!  

congrats on the vintage dragons


(i just realized we've traded on FR before!  adding you now)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Originally I didn't think I was going to like the non-fae babies when I got a PC who had a nice wing color as my Monarch's mate, but the PC actually make nice butterflies too, I mean look at the gorgeous child! 




Trying to sell him in the AH but people don't seem too phased my monarchs anymore..


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Originally I didn't think I was going to like the non-fae babies when I got a PC who had a nice wing color as my Monarch's mate, but the PC actually make nice butterflies too, I mean look at the gorgeous child!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to sell him in the AH but people don't seem too phased my monarchs anymore..



typical gene hype, i mean i see loads of butterflies selling cheap or people price em too hard :c

also lol tfw when u have dom and you need to waste on hunting ugh lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody needs something brewed that they don't have the level for please let me know, I'm only level 8 so far and if you have the ingredients and money it takes to brew it I will brew it for you for free, I've been mainly transmuting so I need more exp. You can message me here or there as VultureCulture


----------



## FancyThat

Nice dragons guys ^^ That monarch dragon is lovely KaydeeKrunk I hope you can find a good home for him :3, and belated happy birthday p e p p e r hope you had a good day .


----------



## Alienfish

must say i really like the new vista way too lazy and poor to get it though 

also yeah still buying currency, hmu or check my thread :3


----------



## Gir

^ I like the vista too, but idk if I'll use it if I ever get it at my swipps. I was able to snag the mask for it off the MP on the day they announced it (they're selling out fast now and are in the AH for over 200k tr o_o) and I already had the familiar. So at least I'll be prepared for when it shows up I guess.

Also, I FINALLY was able to snag a golden wing silks off the MP today, and a ferocious banner yesterday after almost 2 months of trying!!


----------



## Alienfish

Gir said:


> ^ I like the vista too, but idk if I'll use it if I ever get it at my swipps. I was able to snag the mask for it off the MP on the day they announced it (they're selling out fast now and are in the AH for over 200k tr o_o) and I already had the familiar. So at least I'll be prepared for when it shows up I guess.
> 
> Also, I FINALLY was able to snag a golden wing silks off the MP today, and a ferocious banner yesterday after almost 2 months of trying!!



grats and yeah i saw the prices for those now damn man :3 and yeah managed to snag some nice apparel and stuff as well


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Another successful day selling stuff for Gems instead of treasure, if anybody is having a hard time unloading items for treasure you should def start selling for gems instead. I got 400 gems today from selling stuff in the AH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got some cute cookies and jack'o'dergs for sale right meow.


----------



## Alienfish

Nah just need more currency in general but no one selling here.. glad we have dom though been getting nice apparel and tried grinding some in bamboo falls but no trickster, poop.


----------



## Kurashiki

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got some cute cookies and jack'o'dergs for sale right meow.




can't resist pretty dregs... sending a cr for one


----------



## King Dorado

I'm going to nest my triple radioactive cherub/peregrine bogsnek, FallOutGirl, with this xxy radioactive falcon guy, Enrico Falconi.
I love the aesthetic of radioactive bogsneaks, in light of the backstory of their creation via llightning striking an alchemist's mysterious bubbling brew.


----------



## King Dorado

dammit, the RNG only formulated me with two eggs.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> dammit, the RNG only formulated me with two eggs.



that sucks man D: still nice dergs up there

also lol man tempted to just give away my btb here like no one selling lol


----------



## King Dorado

a bunch of people in my flight asked to be pinged when my radioactives hatch.  so what's the typical protocol for that?  do most people typically set a price and then offer it to the pingees first (presumably in the order they asked to be pinged)?  or do you kinda just group ping them and say, Hey get me your offers?


----------



## Alienfish

no idea lol (xan where are you lol) ..but yeah i guess you could ask in the help forum unless someone here knows...


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> a bunch of people in my flight asked to be pinged when my radioactives hatch.  so what's the typical protocol for that?  do most people typically set a price and then offer it to the pingees first (presumably in the order they asked to be pinged)?  or do you kinda just group ping them and say, Hey get me your offers?



I've seen it done both ways but more often people do seem to have a set price for hatchlings first and then ping their interest list but that's just my limited experience being on a few pinglists. I know some sellers will list both a gem and treasure price to help those who prefer paying in either as well.


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> I've seen it done both ways but more often people do seem to have a set price for hatchlings first and then ping their interest list but that's just my limited experience being on a few pinglists. I know some sellers will list both a gem and treasure price to help those who prefer paying in either as well.



ah hanks!  do they usually have the dergs on AH at same time?  or is it usually a pre-AH opportunity?  and is there any sort of "line" as to who gets first chance to order or anything?


----------



## Alienfish

RIP flight rising currency selling here lol can't find a buyer D:

also hmm maybe i should breed my sneks when they are done cooling down, could probaly get nice sneks from that


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> a bunch of people in my flight asked to be pinged when my radioactives hatch.  so what's the typical protocol for that?  do most people typically set a price and then offer it to the pingees first (presumably in the order they asked to be pinged)?  or do you kinda just group ping them and say, Hey get me your offers?






King Dad said:


> ah hanks!  do they usually have the dergs on AH at same time?  or is it usually a pre-AH opportunity?  and is there any sort of "line" as to who gets first chance to order or anything?



I've only been on two pinglist so idk if this helps. The one person pinged me when the eggs hatched and already had them in AH, that way people could buy them if they were offline, BUT they also gave people in the flight a chance to haggle as well. 

The other, didn't name a price for the hatchlings until they were hatched, and it was pretty much a first-come, first-serve dealio and they pinged everyone at once. They weren't on the AH at that time, but were eventually put up later. 

Idk if there is a typical protocol, I think it's with whatever you are comfortable with. 






Sheila said:


> RIP flight rising currency selling here lol can't find a buyer D:
> 
> also hmm maybe i should breed my sneks when they are done cooling down, could probaly get nice sneks from that


Good luck! I know the feeling, I'm not having too much luck selling/trading my collectibles either. I was able to trade mush for some tr though.


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks, yeah usually I got replies within one-two days but I had that thread up for over a week now and people seem to wonk the rates even more especially gems -_- Oh well I hope I can find a buyer.


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> ah hanks!  do they usually have the dergs on AH at same time?  or is it usually a pre-AH opportunity?  and is there any sort of "line" as to who gets first chance to order or anything?



Well one list I was on the person had the dragons listed for gem prices on the AH then pinged everyone and said you can pay in treasure if you prefer just send a CR for the on you want. Then another list I was on was just treasure price (200k I believe) and you just sent a CR for the one you wanted, no AH just first come first serve iirc.

As Gir said it's what you're comfortable with doing really .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> RIP flight rising currency selling here lol can't find a buyer D:
> 
> also hmm maybe i should breed my sneks when they are done cooling down, could probaly get nice sneks from that



Ah good luck, hope you can sell soon .

Yeah it's a good idea, people always want nice dragons .


----------



## Alienfish

yeah or rather buy with tbt i mean that was phrased a bit weird lol but yeah tl;dr no one is selling currency and only offer i got was bad gem rates ugh :3

yeah i usually dont breed unless we are pushing so yah x3


----------



## King Dorado

so i had one of my two remqaining bog kids on hold for a buyer who says she'll pay this friday; just traded the other one away for this xyx radioactive pet butt glim girl:






i'm going to nest her with an xyz leaf/radio/honeydew WC with pet butt next month.  not sure if i will bogscroll her first, or see if we get an xxx bab and then bogscroll a kid...


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey guys! I have some genones for trade here

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/1969827

I accept pure and apparel! I'm looking for flowerfalls, sylvan, and some silk items too- accepted at MP price. Sakure/Black flower falls will be accepted at LAH price!

Also if you look in my lair there are some gen ones that have no familiars. Those are going for 10k!!

They will all get exalted by Saturday if no one buys them D:


----------



## Alienfish

aww yis got a plague egg from scavenging today thank rng spacedads

tis going to the ah no matter what, need all the currency i can get now with the bad market around here...


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> aww yis got a plague egg from scavenging today thank rng spacedads
> 
> tis going to the ah no matter what, need all the currency i can get now with the bad market around here...



Congrats ^^, yea I got an ice egg and noc egg I found in my hoard I need to stick in AH.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Congrats ^^, yea I got an ice egg and noc egg I found in my hoard I need to stick in AH.



nice, good luck selling.. gotta love the markets everywhere ahah though


----------



## Gir

Good luck selling those eggs!

I got an earth egg a couple days ago in the coli. Not sure if I want to sell it or try and trade for a plague egg though. I want to hatch a plague halloween baby on the 31st. 

I also got two pairs of dragons that are black/orange-hued to hatch their babies on halloween as well. I put them on the nest yesterday and I only got 3 eggs :c


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, but well better than one egg nests those are worst ahh


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Good luck selling those eggs!
> 
> I got an earth egg a couple days ago in the coli. Not sure if I want to sell it or try and trade for a plague egg though. I want to hatch a plague halloween baby on the 31st.
> 
> I also got two pairs of dragons that are black/orange-hued to hatch their babies on halloween as well. I put them on the nest yesterday and I only got 3 eggs :c



hey 3 eggs are fine!
like moko says, its the 1 or 2 egg nests that's a total bummer
i've still never gotten a 5 egg nest..


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> hey 3 eggs are fine!
> like moko says, its the 1 or 2 egg nests that's a total bummer
> i've still never gotten a 5 egg nest..



i think i did once for the achievement but yeah i p much only breed for dom nowadays

*slaps dead tbt market*


----------



## King Dorado

TFW you see the perfect bab for your breeding project on Auction House and for a great price, but the price is in treasure, so when you finally find somebody to trade treasure for gems and go back to the AH of course some ******* has already purchased the derg you wanted..

- - - Post Merge - - -

i forgot to add an appropriate gyroid:   

(i wish all forums had gyroid emoticons)


----------



## Gir

^That sucks! Maybe you can ask the new owner to buy it 

Also the new firefox grove vista is in Swipp's rn.

Edit: Wait?! So if yo had a familiar but get rid of it, it doesn't show up in your beastiary any more? :c


----------



## Alienfish

Gir said:


> ^That sucks! Maybe you can ask the new owner to buy it
> 
> Also the new firefox grove vista is in Swipp's rn.
> 
> Edit: Wait?! So if yo had a familiar but get rid of it, it doesn't show up in your beastiary any more? :c



yeah it gets removed it kinda sucks, sadly i've done that mistake.. hah.

also rip dead market everywhere i give up might as well hatch that egg lol.


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> TFW you see the perfect bab for your breeding project on Auction House and for a great price, but the price is in treasure, so when you finally find somebody to trade treasure for gems and go back to the AH of course some ******* has already purchased the derg you wanted..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i forgot to add an appropriate gyroid:
> 
> (i wish all forums had gyroid emoticons)



Sorry you lost it .

I agree about the emotions they're cool .



Gir said:


> ^That sucks! Maybe you can ask the new owner to buy it
> 
> Also the new firefox grove vista is in Swipp's rn.
> 
> Edit: Wait?! So if yo had a familiar but get rid of it, it doesn't show up in your beastiary any more? :c



Yeah that is annoying , i have a vault full of unused familiars because I want to have them in my beastiary.


----------



## Alienfish

eh, put that egg up for gems now hope someone buys it lol otherwise i will just hatch it tomorrow or stuff or save it for spoopy day.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> ^That sucks! Maybe you can ask the new owner to buy it
> 
> Also the new firefox grove vista is in Swipp's rn.
> 
> Edit: Wait?! So if yo had a familiar but get rid of it, it doesn't show up in your beastiary any more? :c



yeah i messaged them, and offered to pay double the AH price, maybe it will work out yet...

why is everyone going crazy for the foxfire grove vista anyhow?  i dont get it tbh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> eh, put that egg up for gems now hope someone buys it lol otherwise i will just hatch it tomorrow or stuff or save it for spoopy day.



weird, everything seems hard to sell both here, and at Flight Rising.  i thought after "no SPendtember" people would buy buy buy.  good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

fwiw i had to trade my ice egg for baldwin mats, that was the onyl way i beat the low AH and buying thread prices...


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah people doesn't like me hurr durr.. lol idek. but yeah idek no one is selling currency here anyways either

also man i love those fake burrs familiars too much aha...


----------



## FancyThat

I've just seen prices in the AH, I'm not willing to sell so low so guess I'll hold on and hope to sell in the future. Seems like the only thing that does really well is accents.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> I've just seen prices in the AH, I'm not willing to sell so low so guess I'll hold on and hope to sell in the future. Seems like the only thing that does really well is accents.



really? maybe i should try sell some of mine then.. but yeah idek people are doing like no spendtober it seems


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Yeah people doesn't like me hurr durr.. lol idek. but yeah idek no one is selling currency here anyways either
> 
> also man i love those fake burrs familiars too much aha...



yeah burrs!  when i gave up on the idea of getting any sprites in the near future, i went around and bought up one of each bear and fake bear.  

aw people like ya madrugada-- dang dont know why markets depressed rn.


----------



## Alienfish

ayy nice yeah i have a few real burrs too i got gifted and from notn so ayy yeah  i only have nature sprite but i got that from an user here who is not active over there anyways.

yeah idek either i mean it's not september anymore and usually egg sells especially with bogsneaks and spoopy day soon :0 damn dead markets.


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> really? maybe i should try sell some of mine then.. but yeah idek people are doing like no spendtober it seems



Lol yes seems that way 

Yeah accents especially from certain popular artists can sell for 2-4K gems maybe more if they're retired/limited/rare recolour or something. I've been tempted to sell before but I usually get too attached even if I'm not using them.


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> Lol yes seems that way
> 
> Yeah accents especially from certain popular artists can sell for 2-4K gems maybe more if they're retired/limited/rare recolour or something. I've been tempted to sell before but I usually get too attached even if I'm not using them.



yeah i have a skin worth when i bought like 3kg but yeah idek i like it a lot so :3

and yeah shame maybe people will spend for spoop night or something...


----------



## King Dorado

dangit i hate when i make a gems/treasure trade and the other person is so slow to fulfill the CR.   crikey....


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> dangit i hate when i make a gems/treasure trade and the other person is so slow to fulfill the CR.   crikey....



probs timezones but yeah i feel you ugh also i prefer just sending stuff in pms tbh


----------



## Gir

Welp, guess I learned something new then :3
I'll just have to grind in Bamboo falls or stalk the MP for the familiar again. Not really concerned about filling my beastiary though. Pretty much given up on trying to get the old festival/MP familiars, especially the sprites ;_;

On another note...
I got the falcon gene for my bog







Like it a lot better than vipera, since with falcon there's more green that's nice and glowy


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah well any gene is better than clown *shudder*

yeah idek i tried stalking the mp for the things but eh .. considering people are doing like no spendtober.. shrugs


----------



## p e p p e r

i looked through all the riot of rot skin submissions & i like about 5 of them.  i hope they pick a bunch of the skeleton ones because they look the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> Welp, guess I learned something new then :3
> I'll just have to grind in Bamboo falls or stalk the MP for the familiar again. Not really concerned about filling my beastiary though. Pretty much given up on trying to get the old festival/MP familiars, especially the sprites ;_;
> 
> On another note...
> I got the falcon gene for my bog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it a lot better than vipera, since with falcon there's more green that's nice and glowy


your bogs looks so cool!!!


----------



## p e p p e r

oh and i finally got to lvl 16 with baldwin so if anyone needs help brewing the bogsneak stuff, hmu!

i'm PumpkinPepper on FR


----------



## Alienfish

Well as long as they don't pick boring skins like last year, like hurr durr random bone drawn all over a nocturne, wtf man.

also i feel sorry for the users since staff is so censoring like "derg had too much strawberry juice lol" and all those random muscle tissue entries are just gross.


----------



## Alienfish

Got sold that egg anyways for gems so das good.

Also man I need to get all those fake bears man those are so cute, especially the charlatan/fake arcane bear. aw. liking the earth one too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip money though but i have them all fakes now i think.. tbh i like those better than the originals.


----------



## FancyThat

Sheila said:


> Got sold that egg anyways for gems so das good.
> 
> Also man I need to get all those fake bears man those are so cute, especially the charlatan/fake arcane bear. aw. liking the earth one too!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> rip money though but i have them all fakes now i think.. tbh i like those better than the originals.



Yeah the bears are all pretty cute , I think it's cool that they won't retire so newer players have a chance to get them.


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> Yeah the bears are all pretty cute , I think it's cool that they won't retire so newer players have a chance to get them.



oops- i ran around buying them this summer.  how will they appear again?  isnt it some random chest drop for Night of the Nocturne or something??


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> oops- i ran around buying them this summer.  how will they appear again?  isnt it some random chest drop for Night of the Nocturne or something??



Yeah in NoN chests, players voted for them to return. Drop rates are increased quite a bit i think during the holiday, I ended up with a few spares of everything last year.

I decided to have a clear out and sell my remaining eggs after all, going to try and get my vault in order.

I'm also thinking of doing another project with my random progen, 






I haven't been happy with his look so thought a breed and gene change to this:


----------



## LethalLulu

I've been gone a while, what's the general going rate for trading tbt to FR treasure/items?  I'd probably trade collectibles for FR treasure, since trading is going slow for me x___x


----------



## vel

If anyone is selling (or has extra) treasure, I'd like to buy.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Could I get some help with gene combinations for my Bogsneak boy?  Pref not gem genes as I am trying to save up for some gem apparel for my dream dragon. I was kinda thinking skink and spinner because I can brew them myself. But I am stuck on the tertiary if I do chose those genes.


----------



## King Dorado

@lilybloom ive got two radioactive skink/spinner dergs, i intend to bogscroll one of them soon.  mine have underbelly as their tertiary gene-- i think thylacine also looks good,  and actually basic looks great too because it really makes a bright radioactive anterior for the dragons...


----------



## Peisinoe

LilyBloom said:


> Could I get some help with gene combinations for my Bogsneak boy?  Pref not gem genes as I am trying to save up for some gem apparel for my dream dragon. I was kinda thinking skink and spinner because I can brew them myself. But I am stuck on the tertiary if I do chose those genes.



Underbelly for sure! Its cheap or runes. 

Also nice to see you again! Did you get my messages ? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm kind of lost on what theme I want my lair to be... I have tons of pastels but also some eye burners and also some darker dragons. 


My newest gen 1 genes and apparels are complete too















This was the bog boy. Told you guys I hate bogs lol


----------



## vel

So excited, some of my draggies will be breedable in a couple days. And they're my special ones; the ones I nabbed for adoption that have pretty designs on them. And if I breed them together, I get cool ass babies. So excited. My new username is Cri by the way! Friend me. ;;


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> I've been gone a while, what's the general going rate for trading tbt to FR treasure/items?  I'd probably trade collectibles for FR treasure, since trading is going slow for me x___x



idek i think treasure 100 tbt: 50k treas and idek gems should be 1:1 but some peeps trying to lowball lol


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> idek i think treasure 100 tbt: 50k treas and idek gems should be 1:1 but some peeps trying to lowball lol



i havent seen anyone selling FR stuff that low except for people leaving the game like Arontheur or people in desperate desire for tbt...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> i havent seen anyone selling FR stuff that low except for people leaving the game like Arontheur or people in desperate desire for tbt...



got offered 2:1 ratio for gems like no im not offering that much tbt for half the gems lol.

also yeah the market is p much dead here anyways


----------



## King Dorado

havent decided on prices yet:

triple radioactive falcon/ peregrine






xxy falcon peregrine


----------



## Alienfish

dang nice sneks, the first one looks awesome!


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> dang nice sneks, the first one looks awesome!



thanks!  
i actually like the xxy better, but i usually do like xxy the most; i guess i like some contrast most of the time.

i didnt see any radioactive falcon bogs on aH, so i listed them up there close in price to the pet butt xxy bogs.  pricy, but i hope they sell.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> thanks!
> i actually like the xxy better, but i usually do like xxy the most; i guess i like some contrast most of the time.
> 
> i didnt see any radioactive falcon bogs on aH, so i listed them up there close in price to the pet butt xxy bogs.  pricy, but i hope they sell.


yeah i hope they sell too.. market seems kinda dead or i don't know.

also yeah if anyone is selling currency here now hit me up


----------



## Alienfish

also digging the new coli place... mang i want those poofy feeshes as fams if u can get them


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> thanks!
> i actually like the xxy better, but i usually do like xxy the most; i guess i like some contrast most of the time.
> 
> i didnt see any radioactive falcon bogs on aH, so i listed them up there close in price to the pet butt xxy bogs.  pricy, but i hope they sell.



They're really pretty! Good luck selling!


Also, does anybody want 2yr or 1 yr old dragons? I got them from the AH as fodder not even paying attention on how old they were. They'll be leveled and exalted at the end of the day if no one wants them. 

2 yr old:






1 yr olds:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Lol, I decided to give the new place a try in the coli and instantly got the Vista... I haven't gotten any other Vistas, I tried grinding for others before but this is the first time I got one and it was on my first battle. Like damn.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lol, I decided to give the new place a try in the coli and instantly got the Vista... I haven't gotten any other Vistas, I tried grinding for others before but this is the first time I got one and it was on my first battle. Like damn.



i bought the vistas i had unless they were event ones lol my rng luck sucks.

also kinda nice skins they actually picked now except for that female ridgeback one lol. also 4 sneks though, baw <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

After literally forever that I've spent time after time in the crystal pools and i FINALLY got one of the big turts, literally can't believe it, it's like I'm getting lucky getting the other things but not chests, come on coli!


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> After literally forever that I've spent time after time in the crystal pools and i FINALLY got one of the big turts, literally can't believe it, it's like I'm getting lucky getting the other things but not chests, come on coli!



yeah i have the purple turt i need the blue one too ahh


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> After literally forever that I've spent time after time in the crystal pools and i FINALLY got one of the big turts, literally can't believe it, it's like I'm getting lucky getting the other things but not chests, come on coli!




Wow ! Amazing RNG tbh lol.


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lol, I decided to give the new place a try in the coli and instantly got the Vista... I haven't gotten any other Vistas, I tried grinding for others before but this is the first time I got one and it was on my first battle. Like damn.



grats! that's awesome good fortune!

the only coli vista ive ever gotten was for boreal woods, and i didnt even see it drop; i had no idea i had it until i was looking through my hoard one day.  that was a suoer popular vista at the time too so i traded it for like 100k treasure and a bunch of apparel from previous festivals.  i bought a mire vista the other day from AH bc it was only like 15 gems, lol,


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> grats! that's awesome good fortune!
> 
> the only coli vista ive ever gotten was for boreal woods, and i didnt even see it drop; i had no idea i had it until i was looking through my hoard one day.  that was a suoer popular vista at the time too so i traded it for like 100k treasure and a bunch of apparel from previous festivals.  i bought a mire vista the other day from AH bc it was only like 15 gems, lol,



15 gems, dude... that was cheap. is mire that common?


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> 15 gems, dude... that was cheap. is mire that common?



ikr!  ive never gotten it to drop, but so many people grind there i guess there are a bunch in market, iirc they were all pretty much around only 25 gems...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> ikr!  ive never gotten it to drop, but so many people grind there i guess there are a bunch in market, iirc they were all pretty much around only 25 gems...



yeah i saw now, some are really cheap...


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have only had a couple of vistas drop. I don't like the mire much. I really want the new Redrock Cove vista though.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have an extra Murkbottom Gull I am looking to trade for one of these.

dainty wavehopper


----------



## Gir

Happy RoR everyone :3

I was able to get one chest drop last night before bed, but unfortunately the coli has been lagging for me ever since and only got enough shrooms for the vista and familiar so far (half of the payment were of brewed shrooms) :/

Anyways, I have the dom discount so if anyone wants me to try and snag some MP stuff for them, just let me know. 
Probably better to message me on FR though, since I'll be spending more time on there than here. User is PaintingFlowers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hopefully I'll have some more luck in the Coli tonight because last night was neat, even though it was random stuff and not chests. XD


----------



## Alienfish

LilyBloom said:


> I have only had a couple of vistas drop. I don't like the mire much. I really want the new Redrock Cove vista though.



yeah the mire one is kinda boring.. i kinda want the new as well..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I just put the Redrock one I got up on the AH hopefully it'll sell. Also just bought A TON of familiars I was missing, trying to get all the cheap ones I need first then I'll start going for the more expensive ones.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just put the Redrock one I got up on the AH hopefully it'll sell. Also just bought A TON of familiars I was missing, trying to get all the cheap ones I need first then I'll start going for the more expensive ones.



gls!

yeah i got all the fake burrs some days ago should probably buy the real ones i don't have yet whenever i can save up again lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> gls!
> 
> yeah i got all the fake burrs some days ago should probably buy the real ones i don't have yet whenever i can save up again lol.



Yeah, I'm just going through my bestiary and getting all the grey ones, I think I'm up to page 10 or so now, minus the really expensive ones. I have 14 pages of fams in my hoard. XD And that's not counting the ones I have on dergs and the special ones I have in my vault XD


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, I'm just going through my bestiary and getting all the grey ones, I think I'm up to page 10 or so now, minus the really expensive ones. I have 14 pages of fams in my hoard. XD And that's not counting the ones I have on dergs and the special ones I have in my vault XD



dang amiga that's nice, i think i have 217 or something now that i got the pleg goblin hah...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

285 here, but i have a lot of doubles/triples in some cases.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 285 here, but i have a lot of doubles/triples in some cases.



haha holy ****.. grats :0 or something that's some nice work..

now if someone could actually sell me currency here i could probably reach those numbers


----------



## King Dorado

even tho i lost my gathering bonuses due ot the site ****ting down early on the night i needed to feed my dergs, i been doing okay getting festi currency with my limited turns.  so far i got the vista, which is the best favor imo this festival.  almost have enuf for the goblin next  coliseum has been like last fesitval so far for me, tho i havent been in it a ton-- no chests, slow currency drop rate.

also, TFW a brewer accepts your CR with mats but doesnt mention until afterwards that theyre in a different timezone from you and will be afk for a long time.  smh, coulda found somebody else has i known, now my mats are frozen...

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey that was supposed to say "shutting" down, lol.


----------



## VioletPrincess

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just put the Redrock one I got up on the AH hopefully it'll sell. Also just bought A TON of familiars I was missing, trying to get all the cheap ones I need first then I'll start going for the more expensive ones.



What do you need for familiars? You should wait for NoN bears as there will spawn again during the festival. Not as frequently but they will be cheaper to buy when they are more plentiful. I have about 27 pages of familiars. Loads of extras that I save for transmuting.


----------



## Gir

Ah I keep getting monster crates instead of festival chests 

Also, I found a 2 year old, unbred, gen 1 for 50k tr last night!
Decked her out with a festival skin and apparel


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Nosferatus festival is here 8D he needs that new apparel


----------



## Alienfish

^nice derg : D

bleh bad rng for currency oh well....


----------



## Alienfish

ayy finally got the apparel, gonna grind for emblems since idek if i got it last year or just sold it anyways here's my nightmare lady all spoopy:


----------



## FancyThat

^ Nice dragons ^^, I love the familiar this fest it's cute.

Halloween soon yay, my newest spooky accent ended up looking more sweet than scary on my dragon


----------



## Alienfish

FancyThat said:


> ^ Nice dragons ^^, I love the familiar this fest it's cute.
> 
> Halloween soon yay, my newest spooky accent ended up looking more sweet than scary on my dragon


ayy thanks and yours looking like spoopy candy, v cute!


----------



## King Dorado

getting another bogsnek scroll later today, not sure yet which derg im gonna use it on.  i'm aiming for two more radioactive boggies-- one with skink/spinner/contour, and one with petal/butterfly/glimmer.

i'd also like to get a triple orca bogsnek.

right now i don't have any pairs ready to nest in these efforts though, so may be a month before i can have all of this put together....  ay these breeding cooldowns are too long...


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah i don't breed often but when i do those times smh indeed. :3

also haha rip the market here could as well give away my bells or try one last time ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

LilyBloom said:


> What do you need for familiars? You should wait for NoN bears as there will spawn again during the festival. Not as frequently but they will be cheaper to buy when they are more plentiful. I have about 27 pages of familiars. Loads of extras that I save for transmuting.



Yeah I'm waiting for the NoN bears I got quite a few last year as well as all the other fams from NoN too. I'll make a list of what I need and see if you'd be interested in trading.


----------



## JellyLu

*rises from the grave*

I came back just in time for the riot ;; Now I just need to decide which of my plague subs gets to wear the apparel: my clotted mirror girl or my plague doctor spiral boy

rip no imp skins either ;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> ^ Nice dragons ^^, I love the familiar this fest it's cute.
> 
> Halloween soon yay, my newest spooky accent ended up looking more sweet than scary on my dragon



Awe. So glad you liked him enough to put a skin on him! I love the little details and scrollwork, uhg I want so many skins...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyBloom said:


> What do you need for familiars? You should wait for NoN bears as there will spawn again during the festival. Not as frequently but they will be cheaper to buy when they are more plentiful. I have about 27 pages of familiars. Loads of extras that I save for transmuting.



Not sure what your name is on FR or if we're friends there, but these are the fams that I need (that aren't special or new) if you have any of these on hand that you plan on using for transmuting I'd love to trade some of my doubles for them!


Spoiler:  



Fallout streak
glossy duskrat
glowing pocket mouse
greater sandstrike
greenroot janustrap
hydra scorpian
iridescent scaleback
jaunustrap
leafy moth
longneck magi
(all the marens)
masked harpy
nightsky fuiran
noggle
permafrost impaler
petal jumper
scythe kamaitachi
serthis alchemist
shellion
sickle kamaitachi
smoke gyre
squall rasa
steelhound
stonewatch harpy
sunspot clouddancer
warcat protector
windcarve fugitive
woodland turkey
zalis


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I stg I just killed like TEN Murkbottom Gulls at redrock and got ZERO shrooms... horrible luck tonight...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I stg I just killed like TEN Murkbottom Gulls at redrock and got ZERO shrooms... horrible luck tonight...



ugh yes this bad rng, kill it por favor. haven't grinded much at all.. man i wish they'd do a more dedicated plague venue there


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> ugh yes this bad rng, kill it por favor. haven't grinded much at all.. man i wish they'd do a more dedicated plague venue there



Yeah I put it up in the suggestions and other people agreed, hopefully they will do a creepy plague venue someday. But for real the grinding sucks so bad


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I put it up in the suggestions and other people agreed, hopefully they will do a creepy plague venue someday. But for real the grinding sucks so bad



yeah and the chest rng is so bad too, i mean i was lucky and got one of the snek ones but still ugh unless it's another really good skin one festival like arcane i'm not bothering going hardcore lol.

also dead market here for currency ugh.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> yeah and the chest rng is so bad too, i mean i was lucky and got one of the snek ones but still ugh unless it's another really good skin one festival like arcane i'm not bothering going hardcore lol.
> 
> also dead market here for currency ugh.



Yeah I've had crap luck, I've only been lucky enough to get some fams but hardly any shrooms and only ONE chest... been switching around between the highest ranked ones but still just getting crap after crap


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I've had crap luck, I've only been lucky enough to get some fams but hardly any shrooms and only ONE chest... been switching around between the highest ranked ones but still just getting crap after crap



yeah, i got all the favors items now and some skins that were nice so i will probably get hella shroom leftovers but man everything sells so slow too ugh. why all those no "spendmonths" though lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Omfg I want to blow up the coliseum... decided to grind in the Rainsong Jungle for a bit and they literally dodge so freaking often, I just had a Parda dodge 7 attacks in a row...SEVEN I don't even know anymore, about to give up on this, got all the stuff already anyways but I was hoping for some chests..


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Omfg I want to blow up the coliseum... decided to grind in the Rainsong Jungle for a bit and they literally dodge so freaking often, I just had a Parda dodge 7 attacks in a row...SEVEN I don't even know anymore, about to give up on this, got all the stuff already anyways but I was hoping for some chests..



yeah that dodge rng is horrid i wonder why they never fix it.. heckle coli is broke af in general.

yeah might buy one or two skins more i want but yee im done otherwise


----------



## King Dorado

I said Eff it and got most of my shrooms from gathering and from brewing this time.  got one of each festive favor, but i havent gotten any chest drops at all.  i think i still have like another 50 plus shrooms, maybe ill buy an extra vista to sell those are pretty cool.

rip trading familiars, i threw all my extras into baldwins cauldron to try for copper muck, but mostly got gold muck.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i wanna get blue sludge or whatever but no red and orange x infinity lmao


----------



## King Dorado

I'm up to level 6 Brewing now...  does anybody buy the jewelry you can make at level 6?  level 5 was just these fluffy tails and whatnots, i don't think i've bothered to brew any level 4 or 5 stuff at all so far.  seems like kind of a useless levels.


----------



## Alienfish

no idea, haven't brewed them either.. just transmuting stuff atm so i can get to level 10 tbh


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Welp! I'm done 8D








Welp spent them all and updated Nosferatus wardrobe, too much? lol


----------



## Gir

^ Congrats on all the Shrooms!



King Dad said:


> I said Eff it and got most of my shrooms from gathering and from brewing this time.  got one of each festive favor, but i havent gotten any chest drops at all.  i think i still have like another 50 plus shrooms, maybe ill buy an extra vista to sell those are pretty cool.
> 
> rip trading familiars, i threw all my extras into baldwins cauldron to try for copper muck, but mostly got gold muck.


I know the feeling, I was trying to get grey slime and instead I was given black slime (but atleast I'll have those for when I want to make another bog egg)
Gold muck is good though, you can trade them for copper ones, or sell them. I think they're in AH selling for around 20 gems each. 

Also, I traded that firefox vista back for the items. Now I have my familiar again ^_^


----------



## brutalitea

Dragons for sale






35k t

Pearl Clown
Pearl Shimmer
Maize Underbelly






20k t

Hickory Tiger
Ginger Freckle
Ginger Underbelly






35k t

Hickory Tiger
Ginger Peregrine
Ginger Underbelly


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> I'm up to level 6 Brewing now...  does anybody buy the jewelry you can make at level 6?  level 5 was just these fluffy tails and whatnots, i don't think i've bothered to brew any level 4 or 5 stuff at all so far.  seems like kind of a useless levels.


not really sure since i never make those, but get to level 8 asap that way you make skink and spinner, those are really easy to sell and help you level up fast


----------



## JellyLu

I went with my clotted for plague rep ;; I dunno 





Also here's a nice pumpkin spice Wildclaw for Autumn ^^;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> Dragons for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35k t
> 
> Pearl Clown
> Pearl Shimmer
> Maize Underbelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k t
> 
> Hickory Tiger
> Ginger Freckle
> Ginger Underbelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35k t
> 
> Hickory Tiger
> Ginger Peregrine
> Ginger Underbelly



Cute cookies!


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I went with my clotted for plague rep ;; I dunno



that mirror is absolutely disgusting-- a perfect plague flight rep!!

here's mine, the hideous Consul Zombius:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> that mirror is absolutely disgusting-- a perfect plague flight rep!!
> 
> here's mine, the hideous Consul Zombius:



These are both great! I still aspire to one day have an ambassador for each flight.


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Welp! I'm done 8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp spent them all and updated Nosferatus wardrobe, too much? lol



omg i thought it was xan posting at first lmaooo how do you guys even get that amount of shrooms like.. brewing stuff and selling i guess but @@


----------



## Peisinoe

I have some dragons for sale here

Oldies and gen ones! 

Gen ones with no familiars in the back are for sale for 10k!


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> I have some dragons for sale here
> 
> Oldies and gen ones!
> 
> Gen ones with no familiars in the back are for sale for 10k!



you forgot to link 

also yay leftover shrooms for next year


----------



## Alienfish

When you finally can breed your sneks and they give one egg aaaaahh /flops


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> When you finally can breed your sneks and they give one egg aaaaahh /flops



i feel your pain, my last bogglie nest was two egg.

my snapper couple has nested twice and each time it was a one-egger.


----------



## JellyLu

King Dad said:


> that mirror is absolutely disgusting-- a perfect plague flight rep!!
> 
> here's mine, the hideous Consul Zombius:



Thanks!
Your boy looks great! He could be friends with my guy here perhaps




He's Klottea's mate, but currently living with a friend~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sheila said:


> omg i thought it was xan posting at first lmaooo how do you guys even get that amount of shrooms like.. brewing stuff and selling i guess but @@



Hahaha! I learned all I know from Xan TBH xD I save up to buy festival at 2 FC per gem. I also use Mycena Cave currency to buy them.


----------



## Alienfish

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hahaha! I learned all I know from Xan TBH xD I save up to buy festival at 2 FC per gem. I also use Mycena Cave currency to buy them.



ah fair enough i guess haha.. way too lazy to hardcore the games like that xD got the favors items i wanted though...

idek if i will buy more skins, not too overly excited so


----------



## King Dorado

last night of festival.

i've got zero chests.  went farming for an hour in the lower levels bc quicker batrles, and theu were ranked 4 and 5 for return of currency, racked up some festi currency.  checked the guide, theyve updated red rock cove as the best site now to farm for this festival, so i just changed over to there.  ten battles, three whole shrooms.  whoopee


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> last night of festival.
> 
> i've got zero chests.  went farming for an hour in the lower levels bc quicker batrles, and theu were ranked 4 and 5 for return of currency, racked up some festi currency.  checked the guide, theyve updated red rock cove as the best site now to farm for this festival, so i just changed over to there.  ten battles, three whole shrooms.  whoopee



yeah i got like 37 leftover shrooms lmao ....

but yeah i got most of mine from mire and that new one when i actually grinded...most are from gathering turns


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got like 22 leftovers but that'll just give me a little head start next time.


----------



## Gir

I have 7 shrooms left over, but I bought extras of the apparel and familiar, and sold a couple hundred for gems. 
I went into the week with over a million tr and a little over 1k gems and now I'm broke! I used it all on some of the rejected RoR submissions



Spoiler: accents/skins



These are the three that have already arrived.
















^ not an RoR skin submission, but that's where the majority of my gems went this week. I love it!


----------



## Alienfish

omg how did these get rejected -____- the money staff wants sometimes smh

and yeah the bottom non RoR one is awesomeeee grats!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gir said:


> I have 7 shrooms left over, but I bought extras of the apparel and familiar, and sold a couple hundred for gems.
> I went into the week with over a million tr and a little over 1k gems and now I'm broke! I used it all on some of the rejected RoR submissions
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: accents/skins
> 
> 
> 
> These are the three that have already arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ not an RoR skin submission, but that's where the majority of my gems went this week. I love it!



I am waiting on a rejected ROR skin to get approved, it's the snake charmer one that is a snake skeleton wrapped around, it's so pretty. Can't wait to have it. Last year I bought these three rejected ROR skins:


----------



## Gir

^
Oh those are nice! Really like the Formaldehyde one, I think they were reprinting it again this year, but I didn't have the gems for it :/



Sheila said:


> omg how did these get rejected -____- the money staff wants sometimes smh
> 
> and yeah the bottom non RoR one is awesomeeee grats!



I know! The two mirror accents don't even really show up on any of my dragons. 
And thanks, it's the most expensive skin I've bought so far.


----------



## Alienfish

man staff is either money greedy or boring af, idek which anymore.

i think the most expensive i bought was yeoya's nightmare i think it's called, sadly it looks a bit too much like rubber on the dergs but still i like it.


----------



## Alienfish

got some treasure bought finally. also damn so many pretty sneks around kms aaahhh


----------



## Irarina

I am almost done with my breeding project \o/ see my beautiful dragons here





I am in love with him xD





Probably needs coatl scroll.





Needs coatl scroll + petals + glimmer.


----------



## Alienfish

^ heyyyy haven't seen you in ages :00

noice dergs btw.. should probably not get more myself.. buuuuut cute sneks errywhere


----------



## Irarina

Sheila said:


> ^ heyyyy haven't seen you in ages :00
> 
> noice dergs btw.. should probably not get more myself.. buuuuut cute sneks errywhere



Pretty busy nowadays :") Hope you guys are doing well.
Just that I am really happy my more than 4 months of breeding is finally ended.


----------



## Alienfish

Ah I see.. and kinda same but somehow I keep going here 

4 months.. holy **** :0 grats on all of em =D


----------



## FancyThat

Irarina said:


> I am almost done with my breeding project \o/ see my beautiful dragons here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with him xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably needs coatl scroll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs coatl scroll + petals + glimmer.



Beautiful dragons ^^. I love that coatl it's so gorgeous and the accent looks amazing on him :3. I have a copy of that and couldn't decide what to do with it, it really works well for him.


----------



## FancyThat

Happy Halloween everyone ^^, this is the only horror themed dragon I own rn, my plague ambassador


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Happy Halloween everyone ^^, this is the only horror themed dragon I own rn, my plague ambassador



Going to hatch out a batch of Jack-o-dergs today so it'll be nice having some spoopy birthday dragons! =D Not sure what a good selling price would be tho...


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Going to hatch out a batch of Jack-o-dergs today so it'll be nice having some spoopy birthday dragons! =D Not sure what a good selling price would be tho...



Nice, love to see them :3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

My jack-o-dergs! And one circuit. XD


----------



## FancyThat

Aww those are lovely ^^, especially that bottom one with the carrot glim.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Aww those are lovely ^^, especially that bottom one with the carrot glim.



Yeah, he's pretty handsome, I hope they find good homes, but we'll just have to see


----------



## Alienfish

happy spoop day! =D

finally managed to buy some currency here so that was good :3 *tries saving*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> happy spoop day! =D
> 
> finally managed to buy some currency here so that was good :3 *tries saving*



if you're trying to save stuff but have a bad habit of spending you can always stash some in your vault, i do that and forget it's there until I'm really desperate


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> if you're trying to save stuff but have a bad habit of spending you can always stash some in your vault, i do that and forget it's there until I'm really desperate



yeah i don't spend like hurr durr buying 10 skins at once but yeah lol i'll just keep it out :]


----------



## Alienfish

Spoooooopy sneks.. man how did i not know about this accent sneeeekssss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> Spoooooopy sneks.. man how did i not know about this accent sneeeekssss







Spoopy snake fame <3


----------



## Gir

Happy Halloween!

Have a couple of Halloweenie hatchlings:

2 egg nest:








1 egg nest:





Plague eggs:









Bog egg:





The g1s aren't very halloweenie. Not sure if I should scatter them or try and trade them for others. Overall though, the terts go pretty well with the prime and second.


----------



## rosabelle

Hey everyone!  I've been gone from flight rising for a few months since I've been pretty busy. Definitely missed a bunch of festivals and I've been behind on baldwin. LOL

I have to get me some of those bogsneaks. >

edit: oops it double posted


----------



## King Dorado

rosabelle said:


> Hey everyone!  I've been gone from flight rising for a few months since I've been pretty busy. Definitely missed a bunch of festivals and I've been behind on baldwin. LOL
> 
> I have to get me some of those bogsneaks. >
> 
> edit: oops it double posted



as luck would have it, i have a pretty bogsnek for sale!    and she's radioactive, the preferred color for industrial/alchemical accident victims!


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> as luck would have it, i have a pretty bogsnek for sale!    and she's radioactive, the preferred color for industrial/alchemical accident victims!



Very cool looking bog ^^.


----------



## p e p p e r

I hope everyone had a fun Halloween!  I have a few Halloween hatch date babies for sale here and one more Halloween bogs left (his brother & sister sold almost instantly)


----------



## Gir

^Good luck selling! Those are some pretty Halloween babs <3


More RoR rejects came in


Spoiler: !!!













^Still waiting for the dragon that's gonna wear this accent to grow up, so this is just a preview of what it should look like


----------



## King Dorado

behold a full orca clutch!


----------



## Gir

^What is it?

I can't see the pic 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I have some butterfly babs for sale on pg 4 of my lair if anyone is interested. <link>


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> ^What is it?
> 
> I can't see the pic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I have some butterfly babs for sale on pg 4 of my lair if anyone is interested. <link>



weird, its visible for me, its five eggs in one of my lair's nests...


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> behold a full orca clutch!



Lucky!

My new hatchlings today


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> weird, its visible for me, its five eggs in one of my lair's nests...



It's my computer. I can see it just fine on my tablet. Also congrats!!


----------



## inkling

hello all...I'm back! I remember about FR yesterday and I'm all excited again! I'm doing a mini lair cleanse but I'm most likely leveling and exalting myself bc I need to feed my dergs! But in case you're interested in anyone let me know (I'm on the fence about a lot of them)...dont' be shy!

edit: anybody after Bianca for sure can go..but there are still a few others im not sure are keepers..


----------



## King Dorado

inkling said:


> hello all...I'm back! I remember about FR yesterday and I'm all excited again! I'm doing a mini lair cleanse but I'm most likely leveling and exalting myself bc I need to feed my dergs! But in case you're interested in anyone let me know (I'm on the fence about a lot of them)...dont' be shy!
> 
> edit: anybody after Bianca for sure can go..but there are still a few others im not sure are keepers..



hey wot's ur username over there??


----------



## inkling

King Dad said:


> hey wot's ur username over there??



cloudhoney


----------



## inkling

Kingdad, I hope you don't mind but I found you and friend requested you ! 

I just realized the new thing where you can request your progens! I just did that and I'm super excited! For some reason awhile back I exalted my female progen which is super sad.


----------



## brutalitea

Got one dragon left to sell. Gonna exalt another one once the breed or gene bonus matches. Also working on getting 15 in Baldwin because I want to deck out one of my imps in a lot of Wild gear.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody is interested in trading fams I have a lot I need still, just ping me on this thread and send a CR.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hey guys! I have 114k that I want to trade for acnl bells 

I also have this gen one light rep amd 2 gloomwillows I'd be willing to sell for ac stuff


----------



## siv

hey, a fr thread!
my flight - water - is pushing the one week i have exams all year .... but feel free to add me! if anyone wants a free ugly oilslick/grape/honeydew unbred gen 1 let me know - my username on FR is togepi


----------



## roseflower

siv said:


> hey, a fr thread!
> my flight - water - is pushing the one week i have exams all year .... but feel free to add me! if anyone wants a free ugly oilslick/grape/honeydew unbred gen 1 let me know - my username on FR is togepi



I sent you a friend request, I?m Gardenie over there


----------



## Jamborenium

I haven't really used flight rising in a while but here are some of my fave dragons from my clan


----------



## FancyThat

Nice dragons, love that guardian and imp :3



siv said:


> hey, a fr thread!
> my flight - water - is pushing the one week i have exams all year .... but feel free to add me! if anyone wants a free ugly oilslick/grape/honeydew unbred gen 1 let me know - my username on FR is togepi



I'll add you, I'm PixieSparkles on FR ^^.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Anyone selling FR gems or treasure? :0 for tbt bells


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody who wants to add me over there I'm VultureCulture


----------



## King Dorado

i got a familiar from gathering-- a Dappled Dunhoof-- are those rare or something?

also, i still have some radioactive xxy dergs for sale if you know anyone looking:


----------



## piske

@King Dad - lmk if you are looking to sell/trade for your Dappled Dunhoof!


----------



## JellyLu

I....wow I usually don't splurge on non-imps....but this guy is magnificent imo




AND he's a Halloween baby (which I was looking for) ANNND my first bog ;u; I'm happy!
Depleting my gems was worth it rip


----------



## King Dorado

congrats JellyLu, skink/spinner is mynext radioactive bogsneak project, i will have a female triple radioactive bognsek (contour tert) RTB in five days.  (maybe we should nest ours and split the profits!)


----------



## Alienfish

i'm Madrugada over there.. not really too active here or there but more on fr than here fo sho..

feel free to add tho!


----------



## JellyLu

King Dad said:


> congrats JellyLu, skink/spinner is mynext radioactive bogsneak project, i will have a female triple radioactive bognsek (contour tert) RTB in five days.  (maybe we should nest ours and split the profits!)



Thanks ^^
Nice! I'm down, just lmk when you need my boy if you want~


----------



## King Dorado

somebody posted that another one of my dragons was on the front page today!

this time it was my water flight rep, ConsulgenOceania
(that's short for Consul General Oceania):






- - - Post Merge - - -

i had forgotten that she's a triple caribbean...


----------



## brutalitea

I have a triple Caribbean for sale






level 7, with some simple art (came with the dragon when I bought him), 8 digit, over 1 year old.


----------



## inkling

i got my progen runes!


----------



## King Dorado

inkling said:


> i got my progen runes!



nice, looks good on him too!

is anyone else having more trouble than usual selling dragons?
i wonder if everyone is cashed out from the initial bogsneak spending hype or something....


----------



## brutalitea

I just realized I have enough treasure to expand my lair but I won't because it'll push me onto the next page... Just gonna keep my t for genes and apparel, I guess. It's not a lot but it's still weird having 6 digit amount of treasure lol. Will probably need to spend a bi of it on serthis poison/concoction for PoiTox...


----------



## King Dorado

ah man, my triple fire bogsneak and coatl just laid a one egg nest.  

cripes now i gotta wait more than a month before the coatl can even breed again.  

on the other hand, my fae/tuntun pairing laid my first five egg nest, finally got that achievement.  now if only their double orca babs would sell....


----------



## Espionage

Where has this awesome thread been all my life?


----------



## FancyThat

Wow JellyLu that dragon is amazing congrats on snagging him .


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> Wow JellyLu that dragon is amazing congrats on snagging him .



ikr!  
i had even considered buying him off AH myself earlier when i saw the listing, but i spent all my gems on a triple orca wildclaw with pet butt glim, instead....


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> ikr!
> i had even considered buying him off AH myself earlier when i saw the listing, but i spent all my gems on a triple orca wildclaw with pet butt glim, instead....



That sounds pretty nice as well though .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Up to 319 on my Bestiary... found a person whose good for trading so I'll have to see if I have more I can trade with them, there are a lot though that are like the special repaints or the really new or really old ones that are going to be really hard to trade for...Gotta work at it though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also, a very handsome child


----------



## Gir

Since the AC update all I've been doing on FR is transmuting and playing some fairground games.

I was going to buy some fodder and level them up today, but all the adult fodders were already gone since its Water vs Fire (good luck to anyone in those flights btw!)

BUT I did get this precious little snipsnap!!






I really like the color and gene combo <3
If it wasn't for those "big" orange eyes, I would give her a youth scroll


----------



## brutalitea

perfect dragon is perfect


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tae said:


> perfect dragon is perfect



It's colors make me hungry.


----------



## p e p p e r

metallic & alloy look so awesome! i want to get them for one of my tripe orcas!


----------



## FancyThat

Tae said:


> perfect dragon is perfect



Love these colours and genes, he looks awesome ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg I really like that new metallic gene .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cactus AND lizards? you've gone too far, also new genes look neat-o!


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Cactus AND lizards? you've gone too far, also new genes look neat-o!




i FINALLY sold the second radioactive bogsnek from my two-egg falcon peregrine clutch today, and coincidentally the buyer named her Cactus.

now i need to sell these DOUBLE ORCA PET BUTT GLIM dergs....


----------



## brutalitea

I need at least 1 Metallic gene.


----------



## JellyLu

FancyThat said:


> Wow JellyLu that dragon is amazing congrats on snagging him .



Thank you for the compliment ^^


----------



## King Dorado

at least my one egg nest hatched a handsome triple x fire boggie.  gotta figure out pricing:


----------



## Bunnilla

nvm


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> at least my one egg nest hatched a handsome triple x fire boggie.  gotta figure out pricing:



**** he sold after just five minutes!

TFW you priced your dragon too low...


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> **** he sold after just five minutes!
> 
> TFW you priced your dragon too low...



How much did you price him for?


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> at least my one egg nest hatched a handsome triple x fire boggie.  gotta figure out pricing:



**** he sold after just five minutes!

TFW you priced your dragon too low...  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> How much did you price him for?



500 gems.

oops glitch lag double posts


----------



## inkling

^ Wow that's still a lot of gems! Look at it this way...you might not have sold them if they were priced higher...i feel like selling dragons is so random..even if they have good color/gene combos


----------



## King Dorado

TFW somebody on their birthday derg thread asks if you can take a price "slightly cheaper" than the 350kT AH price for your gem gened triple x bogsnek bab, and when you say sure, they ask if you'll take 30k.....  0_______0

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah, my icy bognsek babs.  (they're for sale):


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> TFW somebody on their birthday derg thread asks if you can take a price "slightly cheaper" than the 350kT AH price for your gem gened triple x bogsnek bab, and when you say sure, they ask if you'll take 30k.....  0_______0
> 
> [/url]



lol! that happened to me before too, except they started off by saying i don't spend more than 15k t on ANY dragon


----------



## King Dorado

oooo i found my perma-derg bogsneak pair for my lair lore:  
two radioactove skinks with matching funky blue wings, what are the odds of that?  may regene the terts tho:

Madame Curie, and Heisenberg:


----------



## FancyThat

Stunning dragons King Dad , I love their colours and that's the best contour look I've seen tbh on both of them.


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> TFW somebody on their birthday derg thread asks if you can take a price "slightly cheaper" than the 350kT AH price for your gem gened triple x bogsnek bab, and when you say sure, they ask if you'll take 30k.....  0_______0



TFW they come back the next day and say the 30k was a typo, and that they'd like to buy for 300kT.


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> TFW they come back the next day and say the 30k was a typo, and that they'd like to buy for 300kT.



Ah cool much better , glad they offered a reasonable price.


----------



## Aquari

i just got into FR yesterday and im hooked, my draggies are basic and boring so i wont bother posting pics of them but i do have 3 basic dragon eggs that will be hatching in 2 days so hopefully theyll be atleast slightly interesting, also just bought 3 familiars: tigerblood foo, strangler, and janustrap!


----------



## poppylilly

i'm poppylilly on flight rising i look at the AH WAAAAY tooo much lol i've been around almost a year maybe two cant remember

- - - Post Merge - - -

like this amazing gal who is my harry potter dragon


----------



## Aquari

just bought these 2 amazing dragons so i can breed them, but they only produced ONE egg ;-;





is there some kind of item that can make dragons produce more eggs or is it just random?


----------



## brutalitea

There's no item to prevent one-egg nests.


----------



## Aquari

Tae said:


> There's no item to prevent one-egg nests.



ah ok, thanks


----------



## King Dorado

Teabagel said:


> just bought these 2 amazing dragons so i can breed them, but they only produced ONE egg ;-;
> 
> 
> is there some kind of item that can make dragons produce more eggs or is it just random?



i HATE when that happens!!

the RNG gives you 1 to 5 eggs when you confirm the breeding pair (if the mates are the same breed then the cap is 4 eggs).  it doesnt determine the gender/breed/colors/genes of the babs until you hit the hatch button after the eggs have been incubated on five days.  you can buy an item called a Boon of Fertility to skip the five days of egg incubation and go right to egg hatching, but those scrolls are expensive, ive only done that once (when i knew i had high value babs and wanted to rush them onto the market).  you don't have ot incubate the eggs on consecutive days, if you get busy the eggs will be fine and waitign whenver you get to it (same with hatching them, they could sit in your nest ready to hatch for ages if your lair is full or you dont log in or whatever, the eggs will be fine).


----------



## brutalitea

Was pinged in my dragons for sale thread, someone said they wanted my triple caribbean dragon, I was ??? because he's on the AH, you can just buy him without telling me? I replied anyway "ok he's on the AH" and 4 hours later, the person still hasn't bought him... FR is weird.


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> Was pinged in my dragons for sale thread, someone said they wanted my triple caribbean dragon, I was ??? because he's on the AH, you can just buy him without telling me? I replied anyway "ok he's on the AH" and 4 hours later, the person still hasn't bought him... FR is weird.



yeah, that happens all the time to me too.  i always roll with it and tell them the price on AH, offer to set up a CR if that price works for them or to let me know if they want to pay in the opposite currency or mixed.  sometimes they are looking to haggle, but some people i guess just want a little TLC with their transactions, shrug...  

so cmon Tae, get back in there and close that deal!!
and put down that coffee.  coffee is for closers!!


----------



## Aquari

bought another breeding pair, the possible hatchling designs for them look so cool! i just have to wait 2 hours for my first egg nest to hatch and i'll have room for the new eggs, hopefully i dont get just one again.



Spoiler: new breeding pair


----------



## JellyLu

I was going through collecting my familiar rewards and I realized I'm conflicted on how my boy here looks:





He's one of my shadow reps and he's been this way for quite a while. Recently I feel he might be too "busy" so I'm asking for opinions!
Should I get rid of the apparel, get rid of the accent, remove both, or keep both ;; I dunno ty in advance to those who wanna help.

Also, for new people feel free to add me. I'm JellyLu there too (you know it's me because the lair is full of imp trash)


----------



## FancyThat

He's lovely JellyLu ^^, stunning dragon. I personally think he looks great as he is, that accent looks perfect on him :3.


----------



## brutalitea

JellyLu said:


> I was going through collecting my familiar rewards and I realized I'm conflicted on how my boy here looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of my shadow reps and he's been this way for quite a while. Recently I feel he might be too "busy" so I'm asking for opinions!
> Should I get rid of the apparel, get rid of the accent, remove both, or keep both ;; I dunno ty in advance to those who wanna help.
> 
> Also, for new people feel free to add me. I'm JellyLu there too (you know it's me because the lair is full of imp trash)



He looks amazing! The only thing I would consider is removing the cloak.


----------



## inkling

JellyLu said:


> I was going through collecting my familiar rewards and I realized I'm conflicted on how my boy here looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of my shadow reps and he's been this way for quite a while. Recently I feel he might be too "busy" so I'm asking for opinions!
> Should I get rid of the apparel, get rid of the accent, remove both, or keep both ;; I dunno ty in advance to those who wanna help.
> 
> Also, for new people feel free to add me. I'm JellyLu there too (you know it's me because the lair is full of imp trash)



beautiful!


----------



## JellyLu

FancyThat said:


> He's lovely JellyLu ^^, stunning dragon. I personally think he looks great as he is, that accent looks perfect on him :3.





Tae said:


> He looks amazing! The only thing I would consider is removing the cloak.





inkling said:


> beautiful!



Thank you all so much! I appreciate the kind feedback ;u;


----------



## King Dorado

i gots three new bogsnek babs.
i ant gonna lie, these girls aint cheap.
the first two are on the AH, but i think i'm gonna hold onto the third one for now...


----------



## poppylilly

King Dad said:


> i gots three new bogsnek babs.
> i ant gonna lie, these girls aint cheap.
> the first two are on the AH, but i think i'm gonna hold onto the third one for now...



sooooooo pretty
*Cuddles #3*


----------



## roseflower

Nice dragons everyone c:
Got this pretty user made accent for female Pearlcatcher^^


----------



## brownboy102

I was gonna come on and share the three dragons I purchased after ages of grinding, but I failed my password once and immediately got locked out for two hours
Might have them saved somewhere though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: had them saved to iPod, yayyyyy


----------



## brutalitea

Got a clutch of hatchlings





















LMK if anyone wants one or more.


----------



## Silversea

Still soooo behind in alchemy/brewing/look I can't even remember what itiscalled.

Must pick up FR again at some point, besides checking it once a week to do gathering.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Silversea said:


> Still soooo behind in alchemy/brewing/look I can't even remember what itiscalled.
> 
> Must pick up FR again at some point, besides checking it once a week to do gathering.



I'm on the same page, I'm basically just gathering, doing my chores and looking for Familiars. I don't really bother with much else on the site, trying to get back into it but it's hard.


----------



## Silversea

The grinding aspect of almost everything was fine for me when I had lots of time, but right now it is hard to justify. 0.1% drops in a fairly slow fighting system is not as easy as it used to be.


----------



## King Dorado

so, about breed change scrolls--

how have people acquired wildclaw scrolls/  i've never seen any in the shop...

and i havent seen any imperial scrolls in MP or AH, do they exist?

nocturne scrolls-- how do you get them next month??


----------



## brutalitea

King Dad said:


> so, about breed change scrolls--
> 
> how have people acquired wildclaw scrolls/  i've never seen any in the shop...
> 
> and i havent seen any imperial scrolls in MP or AH, do they exist?
> 
> nocturne scrolls-- how do you get them next month??



Imp scrolls no longer exist. Only people who have been around since the kickstarter/beta _might_ have one. Gen 1 imps are very rare and are worth thousands of gems.

WC scrolls are in the gem shop extremely rarely, at the discretion of staff. They were briefly available this year a few months ago. 

Nocturne scrolls are rarely found in night of the nocturne chests. Found the same way as regular fest chests.


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey guys

Here are some of my new projects 













Also did I ever show you my alien dragon









What does everyone do now on FR to keep the game interesting?


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> What does everyone do now on FR to keep the game interesting?



I don't find FR interesting anymore. I log in just to melt something in Baldwin, do my gathering, check the MP, then close the tab.


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> What does everyone do now on FR to keep the game interesting?



it's all about the bogsneaks!!!


----------



## piske

Thinking of selling off my lair, except for my progens. I also have a mess of stuff in my Hoard... if anyone is interested, here is a link to my lair!

pechue's lair


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> What does everyone do now on FR to keep the game interesting?



Nice dragons :3, and I'm pretty much the same as Tae right now but I do also like collecting accents so working towards that can be interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pechue said:


> Thinking of selling off my lair, except for my progens. I also have a mess of stuff in my Hoard... if anyone is interested, here is a link to my lair!
> 
> pechue's lair



If you have any UM accents for sale I'd be interested in looking through them ^^.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What's a good resell price for this UM Skincent,? It's from last year's ROR fest and I bought it originally for 750g, it doesn't match any of my dragons so I want to re-sell it to someone who would use it, I got approval from the artist too because I always feel bad about reselling stuff I bought special. X.X


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Also got a cutie metallic couple who make_ beautiful_ babies! NOW JUST HURRY AND GROW UP!







Also need some name suggestions!


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> What's a good resell price for this UM Skincent,? It's from last year's ROR fest and I bought it originally for 750g, it doesn't match any of my dragons so I want to re-sell it to someone who would use it, I got approval from the artist too because I always feel bad about reselling stuff I bought special. X.X




UMs are kind of hard to sell right now imo...I would put it up for 1200gems , 7 day auction.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also got a cutie metallic couple who make_ beautiful_ babies! NOW JUST HURRY AND GROW UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also need some name suggestions!




Oooo that imp looks so nice. How about metal names? Like copper, silver, etc lol. I'm not creative with names tbh


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> What does everyone do now on FR to keep the game interesting?



Nice coatls! The 2nd one is beautiful!
I haven't done a lot lately except transmute and some fairgrounds. I did sign up for the Secret Santa thing, for the site and then the one for my flight. So that's gotten me back into the coli so I can earn some treasure for buying the gifts!


----------



## Aquari

2 new eggs hatched today!




beautiful baby pearl catchers!


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> Nice dragons :3, and I'm pretty much the same as Tae right now but I do also like collecting accents so working towards that can be interesting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any UM accents for sale I'd be interested in looking through them ^^.



Ah, I don't, I'm sorry! ; v ;


----------



## King Dorado

just scrolled a skink/spinner/contour triple radioactive boggita!
i'm done scrolling radioactive dergs now (maybe....)
really like the arcane eyes on her too:


----------



## FancyThat

pechue said:


> Ah, I don't, I'm sorry! ; v ;



No worries just thought I'd ask ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> just scrolled a skink/spinner/contour triple radioactive boggita!
> i'm done scrolling radioactive dergs now (maybe....)
> really like the arcane eyes on her too:



This is beautiful congrats :3.


----------



## FancyThat

My newest accent :3






I love that artists work. I bought some other lovely ones recently but haven't sorted out who's wearing them yet.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dergs everyone :3

And yeah I'm not that active there, I do my dailies, hoard sell stuff.. if there are events i'm probably more active but ye


----------



## Gir

Got my 1st awakened familiar c:


----------



## p e p p e r

Gir said:


> Got my 1st awakened familiar c:
> View attachment 189208



congrats. 

ah i'm too lazy to bond with them everyday


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> congrats.
> 
> ah i'm too lazy to bond with them everyday



congrats Gir!
what happens next?  do they give 50T a day, or does it mean they're done now and go into the vault?

@Pepper, i dont bond with the familiars much either, maybe if i had only a few i would do it, but otherwise mashing the 'bond' and the 'ok' buttons is so time-consuming and tedious, argh.


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> congrats Gir!
> what happens next?  do they give 50T a day, or does it mean they're done now and go into the vault?
> 
> @Pepper, i dont bond with the familiars much either, maybe if i had only a few i would do it, but otherwise mashing the 'bond' and the 'ok' buttons is so time-consuming and tedious, argh.



I'm gonna switch them out c:
Need to get some more of those chest!


----------



## King Dorado

so how hard is it to get Nocturne Scrolls next month during the night of the nocturne festival?

and what is a fair price to just buy one from AH or from the trading boards?


----------



## Silversea

King Dad said:


> so how hard is it to get Nocturne Scrolls next month during the night of the nocturne festival?
> 
> and what is a fair price to just buy one from AH or from the trading boards?



It's quite uncommon, potentially 1% or less. I've been quite active during each Night of the Nocturne festival and I've never received a scroll. The price changes each year. They used to be 1 mil in treasure but dropped to a few hundred thousand last season.


----------



## Gir

Happy Turkey day peeps!
Anyone going turkey hunting in Boreal Wood?


----------



## p e p p e r

Gir said:


> Happy Turkey day peeps!
> Anyone going turkey hunting in Boreal Wood?



i need to! thanks for the reminder, one of the few familiars i'm still missing


----------



## Gir

p e p p e r said:


> i need to! thanks for the reminder, one of the few familiars i'm still missing



NP! Good luck! c:


----------



## King Dorado

i saw the front page notice about the turkeys and wondered what it was all about.  

limited time familiar i take it?

and Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating!


----------



## JellyLu

Happy Thanksgiving! 
Here's my Wild Turkey subspecies girl:




(she's hungry because I'm out of food rip)

She also has her matching familiar, bless.

Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Gir

^she's beautiful c:

The arctic gear is pretty nice, I should start looking for a Ice rep for my lair and dress them up in some of the new apparel (if I can snipe them in the AH...it'll be like the gladiator garb all over again)
Also glad they restocked the night sky silks...but there goes the gems I was saving up for a tricktrouper crown >_<


----------



## FancyThat

Gir said:


> Got my 1st awakened familiar c:
> View attachment 189208



Congrats ^^, I used to bond with mine everyday but now I have too many dragons and am lazy .

Happy thanksgiving to all you Americans  have a great day :3.


----------



## King Dorado

so i decided not to wait and roll the dice over getting Night of nocturne loot drops, and i went head and bought a noc scroll now so i could turn this triple orca fae into an iri butt glim noc!:






rip my lair expansion fund...
now hopefully my nesting project with another player will yield the female orca imp that i want for my noc boy's mate...


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> so i decided not to wait and roll the dice over getting Night of nocturne loot drops, and i went head and bought a noc scroll now so i could turn this triple orca fae into an iri butt glim noc!



oh my, i just ran a search, turns out i've created the only triple orca, iri butt glim nocturne on FR....



King Dad said:


> now hopefully my nesting project with another player will yield the female orca imp that i want for my noc boy's mate...



TFW a kind stranger agrees to your breeding project, that has a 50% chance of yielding the derg you want to breed, but the project dergs only produce a 1 egg nest...

OTL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> oh my, i just ran a search, turns out i've created the only triple orca, iri butt glim nocturne on FR....
> 
> 
> 
> TFW a kind stranger agrees to your breeding project, that has a 50% chance of yielding the derg you want to breed, but the project dergs only produce a 1 egg nest...
> 
> OTL



I know that feeling Dad, are you gunna split the profit of it or what?


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I know that feeling Dad, are you gunna split the profit of it or what?



well we were gonna take turns picking from the litter.  the other person had said i would be the one to keep a 1 egg nest offspring if i wanted, and pay her half the value.  she's got a male triple orca iri butt glim imperial (there are only like 4 imps on the site with those genes/colors), im hoping to have one that is female to pair with my noc, so we nested her male derg with my female coatl that is iri butt glim altho my coatl is orca.orca/ice.  so we should have an imperial bab with iri butt glim, which i need, but it could be xxy instead of xxx.... or could be male...  i think so long as its imp i will take it; if it is male or xxy then i'll probably look on AH for a xxx pet butt or cry butt to pair with it to try on my own to breed the xxx female imp...


----------



## inkling

JellyLu said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> Here's my Wild Turkey subspecies girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she's hungry because I'm out of food rip)
> 
> She also has her matching familiar, bless.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day!



So cute!! Now I want a wild turkey!


----------



## inkling

I just got new art for twilight!


----------



## p e p p e r

i got the woodland turkey in about 10 minutes, i did the super lazy method, i kept refreshing till a woodland turkey was the starter and kept doing that till i got a drop


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> i got the woodland turkey in about 10 minutes, i did the super lazy method, i kept refreshing till a woodland turkey was the starter and kept doing that till i got a drop



Lmao, nice! 
 i shoulda done that.  instead, i played regular style and wasted thirty minutes of my life to only accrue a few turkey dinners....


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> Lmao, nice!
> i shoulda done that.  instead, i played regular style and wasted thirty minutes of my life to only accrue a few turkey dinners....



yeah i've become super lazy at grinding in the coli, even during festivals.  luckily i didn't i have to waste too much time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Already getting geodes... and I still have the 200 from last year that I forgot to spend. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Sweet jesus what boring skins this year. I'll brew the nocturne one and get the pebble and white bogsnek ones but really random brown rock dergs no.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> Sweet jesus what boring skins this year. I'll brew the nocturne one and get the pebble and white bogsnek ones but really random brown rock dergs no.



Yeah I'm getting the two brewables and the white bogsneak because they are nice, i might get the spiral but I never have spirals to put them on.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I'm getting the two brewables and the white bogsneak because they are nice, i might get the spiral but I never have spirals to put them on.



i have a snoodle but i have that snek skin on him so no use plus it was meh too.

yeah probs brewing bc xp and they look aight but seriously 67 snap skins lol.... and not even nice.. gj staff you had one job.


----------



## King Dorado

@pepper i tried your coliseum reset method to get woodlands turkeys, but i gave it twenty minutes instead just ten.  and in that span, i got three whole monster turkey opponents, no familiars, lol.  the FR RNG hates me for some reason...


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> i have a snoodle but i have that snek skin on him so no use plus it was meh too.
> 
> yeah probs brewing bc xp and they look aight but seriously 67 snap skins lol.... and not even nice.. gj staff you had one job.



ok, i checked out all the new festival accents/skins, and i agree they are kinda meh.  i think the best of the bunch is the one that looks like coal on the coatl's wings, but seems more like a fire flight design than earth...

the vista is cool tho, and so are the pauldrons/shoulder pads.  
but why does the goblin hafta be facing away from us showing his backside?  smh


----------



## JellyLu

inkling said:


> So cute!! Now I want a wild turkey!



Thanks!  If you click on the link in her bio you can visit the Turkey hatchery~

------

Also, I'm not a fan of any of the skins for this holiday;; It's a shame because I first joined around the Rockbreaker's ceremony last year and I was really looking forward to celebrating again. Looks like I'll just be getting the fam and stuff.

Regardless, here's my geode variant happy to be my earth rep:


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> @pepper i tried your coliseum reset method to get woodlands turkeys, but i gave it twenty minutes instead just ten.  and in that span, i got three whole monster turkey opponents, no familiars, lol.  the FR RNG hates me for some reason...



awww bummer! still no turkey???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Sweet jesus what boring skins this year. I'll brew the nocturne one and get the pebble and white bogsnek ones but really random brown rock dergs no.



theses are at least better than the plague ones, those were the worst... they're really not my style either but some are ok


----------



## King Dorado

so what's sort of the standard sales price for a basic G1 derg, with pleasing but unspectacular colors?  

for fun i hatched an earth egg since today's the first day of the earth festival, but i have no idea what to price him at:






his primary matched the scondary of my progen guardian, that's kinda cool...

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> awww bummer! still no turkey???



no, but that's ok, i'm not into familiars yet anyhow

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> Regardless, here's my geode variant happy to be my earth rep:[/COLOR]



cool, here's mine, Consul Rockstrata:


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> so what's sort of the standard sales price for a basic G1 derg, with pleasing but unspectacular colors?
> 
> for fun i hatched an earth egg since today's the first day of the earth festival, but i have no idea what to price him at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his primary matched the scondary of my progen guardian, that's kinda cool...
> 
> [/url]



he's actually pretty nice.  in my experience you usually get fodder prices unless you manage to find someone who really likes those colors.  i've tried selling a few neutral / nice colored gen 1s but no one has bought them, even for super cheap (like 15 gems)  so i've ended up just exalting them.


----------



## King Dorado

wow- so i farm some festival coliseum for the first time last night for only ten or fifteen minutes and got a festival chest!  last month i didn't receive any.  and now i got one in my gathering turns, which has never happened before.  im already way ahead of the last festival..


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Having mixed feelings wether i should bother with getting alot of currency this fest. Its day 2 and peeps are selkig it for 2:1g when normally that happens in the last few days. And AH prices for last years rockbreaker stuff is sad o_o so idk if i should waste 1200g on currency or just waste enough time in coli to get only 10 of each item.


----------



## Silversea

Frances-Simoun said:


> Having mixed feelings wether i should bother with getting alot of currency this fest. Its day 2 and peeps are selkig it for 2:1g when normally that happens in the last few days. And AH prices for last years rockbreaker stuff is sad o_o so idk if i should waste 1200g on currency or just waste enough time in coli to get only 10 of each item.



If in doubt I get the familiar and 1 of every skin. That is usually a good investment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not much of a fan for the skins this time round, besides ancient memories. I love rocks and gemstones but most of them are a bit too plain and flat for my tastes.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Silversea said:


> If in doubt I get the familiar and 1 of every skin. That is usually a good investment.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm not much of a fan for the skins this time round, besides ancient memories. I love rocks and gemstones but most of them are a bit too plain and flat for my tastes.



I normally get 1 full set of skins and 16 familiars/vista/apparel. But rockbreakers festival items don't grow in price much so idk if its worth the investment lol


----------



## Silversea

Frances-Simoun said:


> I normally get 1 full set of skins and 16 familiars/vista/apparel. But rockbreakers festival items don't grow in price much so idk if its worth the investment lol



There certainly are better festivals to invest in.


----------



## King Dorado

Is it just me, or does there seem to be a huge drop in dragon buying right now??


----------



## King Dorado

so my first joint breeding project ewas mostly a success!  got the triple orca imperial i was hoping for, altho it's a he and i was hoping for a she, but apparently this makes only 3 active imperials with triple orca and with iridescent butterfly glimmer:


----------



## Aquari

i checked the offspring possibilities for 2 of my dragons and the chances are WONDERFUL, theres no losing with this pair, but my breeding addiction is catching up with me and im stuck spamming the fairgrounds for more gold so i can expand my lair,  i have to wait about 12 days to breed them so i guess i have alot of time to earn gold.



Spoiler: 3 of the many possibilities for my breeding pair


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Anyone selling gems or treasure? I have extra TBT :3


----------



## Aquari

Frances-Simoun said:


> Anyone selling gems or treasure? I have extra TBT :3



im willing to sell my 6 gems for tbt


----------



## Gir

Hope everyone is having a nice Rockbreaker's Ceremony ^_^

If anyone has a solar blades apparel that they aren't using, I'll pay 1.2k tbt for it!


----------



## Aquari

EDIT, nvm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trying to give everyone in my lair a title, probably going to write some lore for most of them, maybe not as extensive as I've been doing with my first page keepers, but idk I get carried away a lot when writing. XD I might change a few of them but I think I have all of the "needed" roles that a lair would need to thrive. =D


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: 2 beautiful spiral draggies were hatched today with a color scheme only a mother could love <3


----------



## King Dorado

dang i worked the boreal woods for a while last night-- got four new familiars!  but sadly, none were the turkey...

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey, does anyoen wanna trade festival chests???

ive got two extra neglected caveminder that i'd like to trade for any of:

--eight become one
--ancient memories, or
--sardonyc cabochon

let me know!


----------



## p e p p e r

is anyone trying to get more experience with baldwin? i'm maxed out now so if anyone wants to brew some genes for me to get the points let me know 

i'm PumpkinPepper on there


----------



## Gir

p e p p e r said:


> is anyone trying to get more experience with baldwin? i'm maxed out now so if anyone wants to brew some genes for me to get the points let me know
> 
> i'm PumpkinPepper on there



I'm almost to level 15 and still waiting to get to 16 for the bog stuff. Feel free to send me a message (user: PaintingFlowers) anytime you need something brewed c:


----------



## roseflower

p e p p e r said:


> is anyone trying to get more experience with baldwin? i'm maxed out now so if anyone wants to brew some genes for me to get the points let me know
> 
> i'm PumpkinPepper on there



Congrats on maxing out, I?m at level 19, I try not to reach max to fast because when you brew something at max level you don?t get the exp. points and it feels like a waste somehow c;


----------



## King Dorado

this has been a fun festival so far.  the festival currency and chests seem to be flowing plentiful in the coliseum, and the accents have been easy to grab in the MarketPlace.  i got the coalbound accent, the eight become one accent, and that white marble bogsnek skin.  and ive managed to get five of the chests which is the most ive obtained so far from one festival.   just need one of those darn turkey familiars now!


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> this has been a fun festival so far.  the festival currency and chests seem to be flowing plentiful in the coliseum, and the accents have been easy to grab in the MarketPlace.  i got the coalbound accent, the eight become one accent, and that white marble bogsnek skin.  and ive managed to get five of the chests which is the most ive obtained so far from one festival.   just need one of those darn turkey familiars now!



Congrats one the drops! I agree that the fest currency and chests have been dropping pretty well. Let me know if you'd like a turkey, I was able to get a few extra c:


----------



## inkling

ugh i find it annoying how the MP doesn't recognize apparel in your vault... It doesnt make sense if youre trying to collect and don't want to use it right away.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

inkling said:


> ugh i find it annoying how the MP doesn't recognize apparel in your vault... It doesnt make sense if youre trying to collect and don't want to use it right away.



I know this feeling, I do this with familiar and scan the MP to see if there are some I don't have so I can snatch 'em up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also excited for some more pretty ButterPoi Boggle babies, maybe some Petals too but I hope it's mostly Poison again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Pretty children!


----------



## Gir

^The skydancer is really cute! GL selling! c:

I got this really cheap gen1 to be my ice rep, she even has ice as her primary color:






I'm also buying treasure, 45k tr = 100 tbt if anyone is selling.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody want this piepaint cutie, she wont sell but I think she's pretty so I don't want to exalt her. Just lmk and I'll send her over!


----------



## King Dorado

anybody else notice the FR dragon market seems totally dead rn?  not sure why...  do things pick up this month with Night of the Nocturne and everything, or is December usually slow over there?

also, i saw Lightning has a push/buy thread up but if i'm not mistaken they're offering to pay the same or maybe even less than what the site gives you for exalting on your own anyhow....?


----------



## brutalitea

I was overseas for the entirety of Rockbreaker's but somehow got 3 chests from digging??? It's been like 4 fests since I've gotten a chest from gathering!

But since I only had my phone I wasn't able to get all the skins I wanted. I wanted to get Eight Becomes One and Sandstone... If anyone is willing to trade an Ancient Memories chest for an Eight Becomes One chest, please let me know.


----------



## King Dorado

i just need a Nocturne Scroll
to create this lovely:


----------



## FancyThat

Nice dragons everyone, King dad that noc looks great hope you can get a scroll this year ^^.

Nearly Christmas so I'm looking out for festive accents, if I'm decorating I'm extending it to FR .


----------



## King Dorado

TFW you have a bogsneak scroll but the market for dergs is so crashed that youre not sure what dragon to use it on...


----------



## King Dorado

finally sold a few dergs today, freed up just enuf lair spaces to hatch a few babs,
and....

I DID IT!

i hatched the female imperial, iri butt glim, triple orca derg that was the goal of my breeding project!

i hatched her by mating my nocturne with a triple orca pet butt imp i bought on AH, and they hatched the girl i had been looking for:







I now own 2 of the only 4 active imperials with these genes and colors-- but mine are unrelated so I can breed my pair and make more for the peoples!


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> finally sold a few dergs today, freed up just enuf lair spaces to hatch a few babs,
> and....
> 
> I DID IT!
> 
> i hatched the female imperial, iri butt glim, triple orca derg that was the goal of my breeding project!
> 
> i hatched her by mating my nocturne with a triple orca pet butt imp i bought on AH, and they hatched the girl i had been looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now own 2 of the only 4 active imperials with these genes and colors-- but mine are unrelated so I can breed my pair and make more for the peoples!



Congrats ^^, if you're breeding your pair and selling when I have room I'll be snagging a female from you.


----------



## King Dorado

so I held on to that G1 i hatched from an earth egg on the first day of Rockbreaker's Ceremony:






I think at some point soon i will scroll him into a snapper:








and then, down the road, with metallic freckle glimmer genes, he could be this:






- - - Post Merge - - -

oops, that's w/stained tert, not glimmer...

- - - Post Merge - - -

even Consul Rockstrata be sayin, "damn son you a good-lookin snipsnap..."


----------



## Aquari

Two more beautiful spiral draggies hatched today!


i didnt think id get such beautiful spiral children! ;x;


----------



## King Dorado

does anyone else wish they sold Santa hats in the Marketplace shop at FR?  It would be a lot of fun to put them on our avatar dragons for this month.


----------



## FancyThat

King Dad said:


> does anyone else wish they sold Santa hats in the Marketplace shop at FR?  It would be a lot of fun to put them on our avatar dragons for this month.



Yes we need more holiday items, I'd like holly wing decorations as well.


----------



## Gir

Bought two dragons that have Palindrome ID numbers! Been searching for one for a couple weeks after I saw someone else with one 

28811882





Gonna make her my nature rep.

29022092





Idk what to do with this guy yet, he was more of an impulse buy.


Anyone else have dragons with neat ID #'s?


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> does anyone else wish they sold Santa hats in the Marketplace shop at FR?  It would be a lot of fun to put them on our avatar dragons for this month.



hey! if you really want that, you can commission and artist to make an accent that has a Santa hat / outfit


----------



## Silversea

Bought a turkey from the auction house. Already tried for it in previous years and that's with significant grinding. That grinding covered the cost easily.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Bought two dragons that have Palindrome ID numbers! Been searching for one for a couple weeks after I saw someone else with one
> 
> 28811882



a Numeric Palindrome, i love it!!  i used to hang out on a message board where we would claim "NP" on post numbers that were Numeric Palindromes, it would be a bit of a race sometimes on the longer discussion threads when one of those post ID numbers were coming up, lol.  i've never observed anyone recognizing an NP elsewhere until now, is that your own interest or is it a trend on FR??

as far as my dragon ID numbers, i havent paid any attention to them at all-- now imma go check out what ive got...



p e p p e r said:


> hey! if you really want that, you can commission and artist to make an accent that has a Santa hat / outfit



oo that's a great idea-- papa's gonna have to sell a lot more dragons first tho to be able to commission an accent...



Silversea said:


> Bought a turkey from the auction house. Already tried for it in previous years and that's with significant grinding. That grinding covered the cost easily.



same re grinding fruitlessly-- ive got 64 turkey dinners.  64!!  yet other people got multiple turkey familiars from the B-Woods.  sometimes i think FR has a secret luck modifier that gets assigned to the users or something... 

I bought one from the IFS board for 40kT, some rando from Arcane popped on after my offer to helpfully tell the seller they were going for 60k on AH , but fortunately the seller felt my offer was a fair one (which it was as the AH gem price converted to 40kT...)

i think in farming for a turkey i got like 6 different boreal woods familiars that i didnt have at least...


----------



## Silversea

I got mine for 50k treasure on the AH. The second cheapest was 58k.


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> a Numeric Palindrome, i love it!!  i used to hang out on a message board where we would claim "NP" on post numbers that were Numeric Palindromes, it would be a bit of a race sometimes on the longer discussion threads when one of those post ID numbers were coming up, lol.  i've never observed anyone recognizing an NP elsewhere until now, is that your own interest or is it a trend on FR??
> 
> as far as my dragon ID numbers, i havent paid any attention to them at all-- now imma go check out what ive got...



Hmm...I'm not sure how much of a trend it is on FR since I don't really go in the discussion sections of the forums. I have seen some in other peoples lairs and some in selling threads though. As for the two I bought, I'm not sure if the people selling even  paid attention to their ID#s since they were fairly cheap. 


Also...new dragon vistas!!! Idk if I want to buy any yet since they're 250k tr, and they've only have a fae and guardian so far.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Hmm...I'm not sure how much of a trend it is on FR since I don't really go in the discussion sections of the forums. I have seen some in other peoples lairs and some in selling threads though. As for the two I bought, I'm not sure if the people selling even  paid attention to their ID#s since they were fairly cheap.



haha it must just be a great minds think alike thing then!



Gir said:


> Also...new dragon vistas!!! Idk if I want to buy any yet since they're 250k tr, and they've only have a fae and guardian so far.



what i like about them-- has elemental background that matches the breed.  what i dont like- places your avatar over the artwork.  still, i'll probably get a spiral or skydancer one when they come out as they match the wind flight...


----------



## Gir

King Dad said:


> haha it must just be a great minds think alike thing then!
> 
> 
> 
> what i like about them-- has elemental background that matches the breed.  what i dont like- places your avatar over the artwork.  still, i'll probably get a spiral or skydancer one when they come out as they match the wind flight...



yea, I'm kinda iffy on the color of the dragons, might like it better if they were the color of the flight deity. I think the silver might clash with the plague colors (plus I don't have a dragon that matches right now). But hey! maybe the silver coloring will increase the sale of your orca dergs ;P


----------



## King Dorado

somebody is creating a Santa Coatl accent for male coatls, they are taking registrations here:

click here: link to Santa Coatl sign-ups


----------



## King Dorado

I used my bog scroll to transform this girl, who will be hatching three triple orca bog babs in a few days:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> I used my bog scroll to transform this girl, who will be hatching three triple orca bog babs in a few days:



Beautiful Boggy bab. <3 Good job dad!


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> somebody is creating a Santa Coatl accent for male coatls, they are taking registrations here:
> 
> click here: link to Santa Coatl sign-ups


that's awesome!!! glad someone is making one


----------



## brutalitea

I have one dragon that might look good in the new tert but he's not a perma so I don't think I'll gene him.


----------



## FancyThat

Beautiful bog King Dad, looks great .

I just got my newest snowy winter accent, 






And I dug out some older Christmas ones, I forgot I had the imp one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Trying to get better at brewing while getting the fams i need at the same time. I need like a little pager that tells me when my brews are done so I can keep transmuting and brewing. X.X I always forget.


----------



## King Dorado

hrmmm... am i the only one who thinks the new scales tertiary gene is sorta... 
creating an unnecessary gene for the mere sake of having a new gene??


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Trying to get better at brewing while getting the fams i need at the same time. I need like a little pager that tells me when my brews are done so I can keep transmuting and brewing. X.X I always forget.



Do you have a smartphone? You could use the timer on that. Though I don't know if Androids do that. I've only ever used an iPhone.



King Dad said:


> hrmmm... am i the only one who thinks the new scales tertiary gene is sorta...
> creating an unnecessary gene for the mere sake of having a new gene??



It's very lackluster. They didn't put much creativity into it.


----------



## Irarina

Hiya, these dragons are up for sale for only 10k treasures for all of you from TBT (please ignore their price in AH). Their new siblings are coming so going to clean up the lair.

Send me CR if you are interested! My UN Irarina there too.



Spoiler


----------



## Gir

^ Oh good luck selling! Those are some really pretty dragons!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Trying to get better at brewing while getting the fams i need at the same time. I need like a little pager that tells me when my brews are done so I can keep transmuting and brewing. X.X I always forget.



Yea, a little Baldwin Notification ping would be nice to have on the site. 




King Dad said:


> hrmmm... am i the only one who thinks the new scales tertiary gene is sorta...
> creating an unnecessary gene for the mere sake of having a new gene??



They're so-so for me. I don't love them or hate them. I was kinda hoping they'd release the alloy gene so I could see what they look like with the metallic gene on some of my dragons :/

It looks nice if you're trying to make a skeleton dragon though!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Woohoo! Got a five egger, even though it's not really from a profitable pair, I'll probably give them away to the nooblets, but it's still nice getting a full nest every once in a while.


----------



## Irarina

Gir said:


> ^ Oh good luck selling! Those are some really pretty dragons!



Thank you :3 Pink dragons are my fave.


----------



## King Dorado

weird- my permabogs that only have matching primaries just hatched boggies that have matching secondary genes/colors.  no idea what to price them at (here's their adult scries):

xyx rdioactive/abyss/radioactive







radioactive abyss bronze:


----------



## King Dorado

anybody want a free Christmas ridgie?
festive red and green colors, 
and their tert gene looks like they have tinsel draped over them!


----------



## Aquari

EDIT: the dragons im selling no longer have a set price, link to my dragon selling thread is located in my sig.


----------



## momiji345

Dragon sale clear out

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/2059383


----------



## King Dorado

hatched these beautiful girls today, triplets:


----------



## brutalitea

Scryed another dream dragon. I cry.

Can't decide on the tert though.


----------



## FancyThat

Teabagel said:


> aaww what?! i LOVE bogsneaks! especially the males, i actually bought this handsome devil yesterday!
> View attachment 190486



I love a tree dragon , looks great congrats on getting him.


----------



## King Dorado

I'm really looking forward ot Night of the Nocturne stuff.  hopefully i can find a noc scroll or pick one up cheap.


----------



## Aquari

i finally scraped up enough treasure to get some goodies for my coatl, Biscuit

its not that much stuff but i'll do for now


----------



## King Dorado

dragon sales seem to be picking up a bit, at least for the cheap ones anyhow...

- - - Post Merge - - -

both of the Christmas ridgies i posted above have sold on AH (15kT each)

and both of the funky skink bogs sold on aH as well (one for 100 gems, one for 75).

still got 2 of those triple orca pet butts on AH tho...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I didn't realize how gorgeous spearmint is! HOLY COW


----------



## Irelia

just hatched these cuties incase anyone is interested
pm me on here or fr if you are!



Spoiler: babies


































She's up for sale as well:


----------



## Gir

Good luck selling those pretty dragons everyone c:

There's another accent artist making a christmas wildclaw accent if anyone is interested: (last post on this page)


----------



## brutalitea

NotN starts after extended reset tonight! I'm looking forward to it. I want to get at least 1 egg and 1 scroll.


----------



## King Dorado

hola, i could use advice for the name and look of my Christmas dragon, por favor! 

--sidenote:  this is the first time ive ever dressed up one of my dergs, before i knew what was happening i had spent all my gems on apparel slot expansions...  ;A; 

first, i named him KrisKringle.  but, im thinking he's more of a FatherChristmas or SaintNicholas looking chap.  any suggestions for a new name?

then, not sure how to finish his look, i guess some red breeches or maybe even a furious kilt...
i couldnt decide if maybe a white mage's bag or even a green one might look better,
and are there any other beard items out there?  this wise whiskers one is so fu manchu (at least he's got his natural white guardian's beard...)

thanks for advice, and happy holidays!!


----------



## brownboy102

My three hatchlings grew up!















i love them


----------



## Peisinoe

Would anyone be interested in trading exalt fodder for items? Leveled or unleveled.

Apparel, festival skins, retired festival items, etc. I have tons and would like to help Light in their double Dom efforts.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Does anyone know what time the extended rollover ends?


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Does anyone know what time the extended rollover ends?




No,  but the new apparel is amazing!!!


----------



## Aquari

FR is finally back up!, i found about 6 strange chests from gathering, and got 2 familiars, and some cool apparel which i gave to my nocturne, rose.



also managed to buy her a witch hat.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Brewing the fams and going to try to brew a set of the brewable apparel. At least one set cause it'd also be nice to sell.


----------



## rosabelle

Happy NOTN you guys!!!


----------



## Gir

Yay! Hope everyone has a nice NotN!!

And if anyone wants to sell some gems at a 2 tbt = 1 gem ratio let me know! Those prices for the NotN gem apparel are killing me.


----------



## Gir

-double post glitch-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*crying* I instantly wanted the witch hat vista and my first chest from the coli had one in it, I'm blessed.


----------



## Irelia

Pssst does anyone know what's the best place in Coli for getting NotN stuff?


----------



## Gir

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *crying* I instantly wanted the witch hat vista and my first chest from the coli had one in it, I'm blessed.



Aye congrats! I really want the hourglass one!


----------



## p e p p e r

wth? i didn't get any chests gathering today!  luckily i got a nocturn egg & water egg from the coli though.  the  new familiars & apparel look so cool


----------



## momiji345

Hole cow been lucky so far two noctor eggs,3 familiars ^^but am  hoping to get glowing  globe Familiars so far none, Working hard in coliseum ;D Good luck every one


----------



## roseflower

The new apparel is so pretty
Here?s a full set, but I think it looks kinda busy to put all pieces on one dragon, and maybe a derg with Iri/Shim, and less busier genes looks better with it haha^^


----------



## King Dorado

i havent even been over there yet.  i hope to get a nocturne scroll coz the AH prices have been astronomical.


----------



## roseflower

King Dad said:


> i havent even been over there yet.  i hope to get a nocturne scroll coz the AH prices have been astronomical.


Good luck! I haven?t found a scroll last year, maybe this year...c;


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Good luck! I haven?t found a scroll last year, maybe this year...c;



thanks!  maybe more getting into circulation will at least bring down the AH prices...


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> The new aparel is so pretty
> Here?s a full set, but I think it looks kinda busy to put all pieces on one dragon, and maybe a derg with Iri/Shim, and less busier genes looks better with it haha^^



Saw a few friends in my Feed talking about NotN, so I had to check it out, even though I never play FR anymore... ;A;

I love the new apparel, it looks lovely on your Coatl, roseflower! c: I found a Strange Chest during gathering, I wonder what will be inside of it...?


----------



## roseflower

Ghostelle said:


> Saw a few friends in my Feed talking about NotN, so I had to check it out, even though I never play FR anymore... ;A;
> 
> I love the new apparel, it looks lovely on your Coatl, roseflower! c: I found a Strange Chest during gathering, I wonder what will be inside of it...?



Aww thank you<3 Open dat chest c: I found 3 new familiars, and 2 apparel so far!


----------



## piske

roseflower said:


> Aww thank you<3 Open dat chest c: I found 3 new familiars, and 2 apparel so far!



It was a Familiar! Ah, I'll have to remember to gather every day until the 31st c; I really want the Gossamer candle apparel...hmm, what can i sell on the AH lol


----------



## Irelia

3 Noc eggs, a couple unopened chests, 8+ familiars, and some apparel. Farming in waterway is really working for me ;D
Also really tempted to buy the gem clothing set

edit: Wow 9 chests!! Do I sell or open them...hmm


----------



## momiji345

update: 2 Nocturne eggs, 1 Nocturne scroll ,3 familiars , 3 apparel and 1 unopened chests!^.^


----------



## roseflower

^Wow you guys are so lucky


----------



## Aquari

does anyone have the witch apparel set i could buy?


----------



## Gir

roseflower said:


> The new apparel is so pretty
> Here?s a full set, but I think it looks kinda busy to put all pieces on one dragon, and maybe a derg with Iri/Shim, and less busier genes looks better with it haha^^



Ahh she's soo cute :3
I agree with the full set being busy though..





^ I have all the ghost flame one, but took the cloak off cuz I didn't like how crowded everything looked


I am loving the candles from the sets though! I'll have to brew/buy extras of those. 





So far, no Noc scroll, but got three eggs, some familiars and conjurer's apparel. Most of my chests were sold or traded though, including 20 of them for that infectionist's sash for the dragon above


----------



## King Dorado

all i got from gathering was a weird looking NotN familiar.  and a rock.


----------



## King Dorado

ok i just spent about 40 minutes in Boreal Woods, feel like i had a fair number of mimic enemies show up, but i only got 1 chest.  crikey, Maki's guide says they're getting 19 chests an hour in boreal woods, 19!  my rate of 1-2 an hour is less than any level on Maki's chart, less than any level...  my chest had some ghostly headpiece or somesuch in it.  otherwise, i got a ****load of candles and flounders from NotN so far, what imma do with those???  its like the plague festival all over again...

on the bright side, i did find the one piece of NotN apparel i really want, in the aH for only double the MP price....  i think it's the final touch needed for my revamped Kris Kringle dragon:






and check out his reindeer familiar:


----------



## brutalitea

I've only done gathering for chests. brewing the new apparel in baldwin right now. 2 chests, got 2 of the new fams, one of the armor and one of the new axes. I would Coli but my laptop is being weird so I might just start Coli-ing on my phone.


----------



## momiji345

Almost done brewing,Here what i have so far ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

roseflower said:


> The new apparel is so pretty
> Here?s a full set, but I think it looks kinda busy to put all pieces on one dragon, and maybe a derg with Iri/Shim, and less busier genes looks better with it haha^^



I just want a million of the candles, that's my fave part. Maybe a few headpieces too.


----------



## brutalitea

Spares I have to trade:

Living sculpture
Snarling Mimic
Conjurer's Herb Pouch

All last year's unfortunately :/ but those are the spares from this year's chests.


----------



## King Dorado

well the Waterway venue was much much kinder to me last nite than boreal woods had been, so i recommend goign there if drops are scarce in the woods.  not that i got a ton, but still, six or seven in a forty minutes span is a lot better.  also, i brewed a chest this morning, and out popped a Nocturne egg!  i think i will keep and hatch it, but not sure what day, maybe this wednesday as it is solstice so is shortest day like the Nite of the Noc  would it have windy eyes then if i hatch it?  or do all noc gen ones get shadow eyes?


----------



## Irelia

rip why is the gossamer flame regalia not in the marketplace anymore
just got enough gems ;;


----------



## roseflower

Shiemi said:


> rip why is the gossamer flame regalia not in the marketplace anymore
> just got enough gems ;;



It is in the gem marketplace, http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=market&type=1&tab=app here, under Bundles tab c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> Ahh she's soo cute :3
> I agree with the full set being busy though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I have all the ghost flame one, but took the cloak off cuz I didn't like how crowded everything looked
> 
> 
> I am loving the candles from the sets though! I'll have to brew/buy extras of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, no Noc scroll, but got three eggs, some familiars and conjurer's apparel. Most of my chests were sold or traded though, including 20 of them for that infectionist's sash for the dragon above



Thank you, your dragons are great looking with their new apparel
So far I found lots of familiars, couple of the apparel, no vistas and 2 Noc eggs.
My familiar count is at 423 c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> well the Waterway venue was much much kinder to me last nite than boreal woods had been, so i recommend goign there if drops are scarce in the woods.  not that i got a ton, but still, six or seven in a forty minutes span is a lot better.  also, i brewed a chest this morning, and out popped a Nocturne egg!  i think i will keep and hatch it, but not sure what day, maybe this wednesday as it is solstice so is shortest day like the Nite of the Noc  would it have windy eyes then if i hatch it?  or do all noc gen ones get shadow eyes?



Their element will be random, so it?s a surprise which eye colour you get
I can also recommend Sandswept Delta, Waterway is pretty good too!


----------



## momiji345

4 Dragons I finish for the Night of the Nocturne Holiday ^^ and i open 50 chest and got 2 more unhatched eggs,1 Nocturne scroll,few apparels,1 vistas, and some familiars.


----------



## roseflower

momiji345 said:


> lol that's lot of familiar XD I will be opening 50 chest soon am so looking foreword too it.Drum roll...



Yeah I?m trying to collect as much fams as I can^^ Ooh good luck for the mass opening!


----------



## Irelia

roseflower said:


> It is in the gem marketplace, http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=market&type=1&tab=app here, under Bundles tab c:




Omg thank you. I thought it'd be on the first page lol I didn't even check the third x)


----------



## King Dorado

the brand new Christmas accent i prepaid for has been approved and delivered!

"Santa Coatl"

for now until my custom derg arrives, its being modeled by my boy DiegoRivera ( just because he's atheist, doesn't mean he can't believe in Santa Claus... ):






but i purchased a great dragon for this accent (just waiting on delivery from the seller):

imma name him Santa's Helper:


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> the brand new Christmas accent i prepaid for has been approved and delivered!



looks so awesome!!!


----------



## Irelia

rip does anyone have the haunted flame apparel or the feral visage vista uft?


----------



## piske

Got a Conjurer's hat...I keep fogetting NotN is happening and miss days of gathering ;o;


----------



## Aquari

i have about 7 draggie eggs that will be hatching tomorrow, im super excited


----------



## Gir

Anyone want to trade a solar flame or ethereal bundle for some of my extra NotN items?



Spoiler: this is what I have so far



snarling mimic
ectoplasmine x2
ensorcelled volume
opposing forces
painted marionette x2
wooden marionette
ball-jointed bogsneak
calculating candelabra
smoldering sconce x2
crystal carrier x2
orbiting spirit
glowing globe
masked phantom
veiled vision
serpentine lamp
vulpine lamp
spirit armor x2

ghost flame cloak x2
ghost flame headpiece x2
ghost flame wing ribbon
conjurer's cloak x2
conjurer's hat x3
conjurer's staff
conjurer's herb pouch
haunted flame collar
haunted flame headpiece
haunted flame tail jewel
haunted flame tail ribbon
haunted flame wing ribbon

nocturne egg x5

hourglass vista
strange chest vista

Can also trade 7 chests per bundle



I have over 100 chest that I'm going to open tomorrow too so I'll have more stuff then.


----------



## Irelia

Gir said:


> Anyone want to trade a solar flame or ethereal bundle for some of my extra NotN items?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is what I have so far
> 
> 
> 
> snarling mimic
> ectoplasmine x2
> ensorcelled volume
> opposing forces
> painted marionette x2
> wooden marionette
> ball-jointed bogsneak
> calculating candelabra
> smoldering sconce x2
> crystal carrier x2
> orbiting spirit
> glowing globe
> masked phantom
> veiled vision
> serpentine lamp
> vulpine lamp
> spirit armor x2
> 
> ghost flame cloak x2
> ghost flame headpiece x2
> ghost flame wing ribbon
> conjurer's cloak x2
> conjurer's hat x3
> conjurer's staff
> conjurer's herb pouch
> haunted flame collar
> haunted flame headpiece
> haunted flame tail jewel
> haunted flame tail ribbon
> haunted flame wing ribbon
> 
> nocturne egg x5
> 
> hourglass vista
> strange chest vista
> 
> Can also trade 7 chests per bundle
> 
> 
> 
> I have over 100 chest that I'm going to open tomorrow too so I'll have more stuff then.



ooo how many haunted items would you trade for either bundle?


----------



## Gir

Shiemi said:


> ooo how many haunted items would you trade for either bundle?



Since I can brew the haunted stuff, I'd do a set for a set. But, I just traded a set for the bundle I needed, so not looking for any more bundles right now. If I decide to get more I can let you know though.


Does anyone want this noc I hatched yesterday?






Also, if anyone hatches any with shadow eyes and dark/shadowy colors that they don't want let me know! I'm looking for one to be my shadow rep.


----------



## piske

YAY I got a Nocturne egg! Perhaps I'll hatch it for Christmas...?


----------



## Irelia

Gir said:


> Since I can brew the haunted stuff, I'd do a set for a set. But, I just traded a set for the bundle I needed, so not looking for any more bundles right now. If I decide to get more I can let you know though.
> .



Aw ok! Let me know then


----------



## Aquari

7 beautiful draggies hatched today, and im not even disappointed at one of em!




Spoiler: baby draggies







i really like the 2 green boggies as well as the nocturnes and the one imperial, i might end up selling the baby mirror and orange bog so if anyone is interested in them, please PM me

EDIT: just realized that all of them are female except one nocturne


----------



## King Dorado

Noc Nacht kibitz

dang i didnt get any chests gathering today.  overall though, its been fun; after a slow start i've gotten a bunch of chests that have so far contained five noc eggs, both of the vistas,  and my noc scroll that i need and was hoping for!     (even if i didnt get a scroll, though, at least the prices dropped for them; i paid 600g for one a few weeks ago).  

one odd hting-- i got tons of the ghost flame stuff early and then none since i think monday; they must have adjusted the drop rate.  (i still need one piece, the tail ribbon).

i also got up to L7 brewing!  brewed some chests, the agol, and that cool vista!  i also brewed something for profit for the first time-- one of those haunted flame pieces (sold in 2 minutes on AH, i guess i priced it right). 

i already had collected all the bears after i joined and realized sprites werent gonna happen- now i just need like 7 more of the new chest familiars and then i'll have them all...


----------



## King Dorado

today is winter solstice, so i hatched a noc egg as NotN sounds like its a solstice, and out popped this cutie:


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> Noc Nacht kibitz
> 
> dang i didnt get any chests gathering today.  overall though, its been fun; after a slow start i've gotten a bunch of chests that have so far contained five noc eggs, both of the vistas,  and my noc scroll that i need and was hoping for!     (even if i didnt get a scroll, though, at least the prices dropped for them; i paid 600g for one a few weeks ago).
> 
> one odd hting-- i got tons of the ghost flame stuff early and then none since i think monday; they must have adjusted the drop rate.  (i still need one piece, the tail ribbon).
> 
> i also got up to L7 brewing!  brewed some chests, the agol, and that cool vista!  i also brewed something for profit for the first time-- one of those haunted flame pieces (sold in 2 minutes on AH, i guess i priced it right).
> 
> i already had collected all the bears after i joined and realized sprites werent gonna happen- now i just need like 7 more of the new chest familiars and then i'll have them all...



I have extra ghost tail ribbon.Let me know if u want one ^^ Also looking for ghost flame coller if any one have one ^^


----------



## Aquari

if anyone has a witch's hat i'd like to trade my conjurer's hat for it


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> I have extra ghost tail ribbon.Let me know if u want one ^^ Also looking for ghost flame coller if any one have one ^^



what could i trade for the tail ribbon, Momiji?  i only have extra snarling mimic, and the arcane bear, do you need those (you could have both)??


----------



## roseflower

Does anyone have an extra Masked Phantom, I have lots of stuff I can trade. 
It?s the last familiar I need c:


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> what could i trade for the tail ribbon, Momiji?  i only have extra snarling mimic, and the arcane bear, do you need those (you could have both)??



Love to trade for the arcane bear  My username is the same send me CR


----------



## Irelia

roseflower said:


> Does anyone have an extra Masked Phantom, I have lots of stuff I can trade.
> It?s the last familiar I need c:



I do! what can you offer for it?


----------



## momiji345

Having a small clear out all dragons on page 3 are only 15 kt each


http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=228442&page=3


----------



## roseflower

Shiemi said:


> I do! what can you offer for it?



I have currently: 

crooked hatchet, bogsneak puppet, orbiting spirit, glowing globe, animated armor

bears and other mimic: livewire grizzly, magma embear, graveyard guardian, cragbacked bouldursa, snarling mimic, ectoplasmime, voltspire intruder, jawlocker, sundial imposter, lavaborne hoax, murktooth bramblekeep, bogus manamonger, fallbrush fraud, smokebillow sham, thornthick thief, animated statue, deadly reflection, ensorcelled volume, living sculpture, magic mirror, opposing forces, wooden marionette

apparel:Conjurer's Cloak, Conjurer's Hat

I also need the Conjurer's Hat vista and any of the Ghost Flame apparel, if anyone wants to trade for the stuff I listed c:
My username is Gardenie.


----------



## Irelia

roseflower said:


> I have currently:
> 
> crooked hatchet, bogsneak puppet, orbiting spirit, glowing globe, animated armor
> 
> bears and other mimic: livewire grizzly, magma embear, graveyard guardian, cragbacked bouldursa, snarling mimic, ectoplasmime, voltspire intruder, jawlocker, sundial imposter, lavaborne hoax, murktooth bramblekeep, bogus manamonger, fallbrush fraud, smokebillow sham, thornthick thief, animated statue, deadly reflection, ensorcelled volume, living sculpture, magic mirror, opposing forces, wooden marionette
> 
> apparel:Conjurer's Cloak, Conjurer's Hat
> 
> I also need the Conjurer's Hat vista and any of the Ghost Flame apparel, if anyone wants to trade for the stuff I listed c:
> My username is Gardenie.



oo! Ok I'll send a CR to you for your glowing globe.


----------



## roseflower

Thanks for trading<3
Updated the list:


roseflower said:


> Have:
> crooked hatchet, bogsneak puppet, glowing globe, animated armor
> 
> bears and other mimic: livewire grizzly, magma embear, graveyard guardian, snarling mimic, ectoplasmime, voltspire intruder, jawlocker, sundial imposter, lavaborne hoax, bogus manamonger, fallbrush fraud, smokebillow sham, animated statue, deadly reflection, ensorcelled volume, living sculpture, magic mirror, opposing forces, wooden marionette
> 
> apparel: Conjurer's Cloak, Conjurer's Hat, Conjurer's Staff
> 
> Want: Conjurer's Hat vista and I take any of the Ghost Flame apparel, except headpiece and tail jewel^^


----------



## Gir

I have some extra stuff if anyone wants to buy or trade



Spoiler: list



snarling mimic x4
ectoplasmine x6
ensorcelled volume x4
opposing forces x2
unlikely alliance
painted marionette x6
wooden marionette x3
ball-jointed bogsneak x4
calculating candelabra x2
smoldering sconce x10
crystal carrier x5
orbiting spirit x3
enchanted armaments
sorcerous arms
glowing globe
masked phantom x3
veiled vision
serpentine lamp x5
vulpine lamp x7
animated armor x3
spirit armor x3
magma embear x2
lavaborne hoax x3
fallbursh fraud x2
deadly reflection x2
magic mirror


ghost flame cloak x7
ghost flame collar x2
ghost flame headpiece x2
ghost flame tail jewel x2
ghost flame wing ribbon x3
conjurer's cloak x3
conjurer's hat x3
conjurer's herb pouch x4
conjurer's staff x4

nocturne egg x11

hourglass vista
strange chest vista


----------



## Irelia

Gir said:


> I have some extra stuff if anyone wants to buy or trade
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: list
> 
> 
> 
> snarling mimic x4
> ectoplasmine x6
> ensorcelled volume x4
> opposing forces x2
> unlikely alliance
> painted marionette x6
> wooden marionette x3
> ball-jointed bogsneak x4
> calculating candelabra x2
> smoldering sconce x10
> crystal carrier x5
> orbiting spirit x3
> enchanted armaments
> sorcerous arms
> glowing globe
> masked phantom x3
> veiled vision
> serpentine lamp x5
> vulpine lamp x7
> animated armor x3
> spirit armor x3
> magma embear x2
> lavaborne hoax x3
> fallbursh fraud x2
> deadly reflection x2
> magic mirror
> 
> 
> ghost flame cloak x7
> ghost flame collar x2
> ghost flame headpiece x2
> ghost flame tail jewel x2
> ghost flame wing ribbon x3
> conjurer's cloak x3
> conjurer's hat x3
> conjurer's herb pouch x4
> conjurer's staff x4
> 
> nocturne egg x11
> 
> hourglass vista
> strange chest vista



what are you looking for, for the noc eggs? 
cough if you want tbt let me know lololol


----------



## Gir

Shiemi said:


> what are you looking for, for the noc eggs?
> cough if you want tbt let me know lololol



selling them for gems or tr at LAH

or trading for any of these:
flame candles (any color)
cobwebs (any color)
glowing globe vista
strange chests


----------



## Irelia

Gir said:


> 3 cobwebs = 1 egg



I think I'll just trade over my cobwebs for the egg for now ^^ My username on fr is xShiemi


----------



## Gir

Shiemi said:


> I think I'll just trade over my cobwebs for the egg for now ^^ My username on fr is xShiemi



No problem. Sending a CR, user is PaintingFlowers


----------



## brutalitea

Available to trade: Conjurer's Herb Pouch, Living Sculpture, Snarling Mimic, Conjurer's Cloak, Smokebillow Shaman

(2 year TBT anniversary, yay!!!)


----------



## King Dorado

ok, as per my OP, i already had my SHORTEST DAY solstice noc hatch:







so i waited 12 hours, then just now hatched her a LONGEST NIGHT solstice.... sister!:


----------



## p e p p e r

i don't know why i thought it was a smart idea to hatch 13 nocturne eggs, fml so many of them have hideous colors...

at least eggs are on a clearance sale right now, i've bought a bunch of them to hoard


----------



## brutalitea

Tae said:


> Available to trade: Conjurer's Herb Pouch, Living Sculpture, Snarling Mimic, Conjurer's Cloak, Smokebillow Shaman
> 
> (2 year TBT anniversary, yay!!!)



Sundial Imposter added to list.


----------



## Aquari

EDIT: never mind!


----------



## brutalitea

List is now:

Conjurer's Herb Pouch, 
Living Sculpture
Snarling Mimic
Conjurer's Cloak
Smokebillow Shaman
Sundial Imposter
Ensorcelled Volume
Thornthick Thief

I hate all these dupes!


----------



## p e p p e r

Gir said:


> I have some extra stuff if anyone wants to buy or trade
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: list
> 
> 
> 
> snarling mimic x4
> ectoplasmine x6
> ensorcelled volume x4
> opposing forces x2
> unlikely alliance
> painted marionette x6
> wooden marionette x3
> ball-jointed bogsneak x4
> calculating candelabra x2
> smoldering sconce x10
> crystal carrier x5
> orbiting spirit x3
> enchanted armaments
> sorcerous arms
> glowing globe
> masked phantom x3
> veiled vision
> serpentine lamp x5
> vulpine lamp x7
> animated armor x3
> spirit armor x3
> magma embear x2
> lavaborne hoax x3
> fallbursh fraud x2
> deadly reflection x2
> magic mirror
> 
> 
> ghost flame cloak x7
> ghost flame collar x2
> ghost flame headpiece x2
> ghost flame tail jewel x2
> ghost flame wing ribbon x3
> conjurer's cloak x3
> conjurer's hat x3
> conjurer's herb pouch x4
> conjurer's staff x4
> 
> nocturne egg x11
> 
> hourglass vista
> strange chest vista


do you need the ghost tail ribbon?  i can trade 2 of those for the ghost cloak & collar


----------



## King Dorado

more Noc Nacht kibitz

--this Hourglass Vista is in swipps for another hour, wattaya think, worth it??

--i just need one more familiar-- Vulpine Lamp...   

--fortunately or unfortunately, i bought all the bears and fake bears when i joined...

--several windies joined me in solstice day hatchings, wish i were so convincing about buying my triple orca pet butt boggies...  ;A;

--am i the only one unable to resist opening my strange chests?  i get it that theyre worth more on market than the familiars inside, but theres always that chance of getting an egg, a scroll, or ghost apparel.... plus its just plain fun!!  (and anyhow its fun to trade/haggle away the extras too...)


----------



## piske

No luck w/gathering today ;A;

What are the hot things in FR right now anyway?


----------



## King Dorado

Ghostelle said:


> No luck w/gathering today ;A;
> 
> What are the hot things in FR right now anyway?



id say the various ghost / haunted / ethereal etc flame regalia apparel; and that feral visage vista (even tho its unlimited stock in gem shop)...

- - - Post Merge - - -

gathering ive mostly gotten either 1 or no strange chests...  (once i got 2)


----------



## roseflower

The wing ribbons are so pretty, I can?t decide which colour looks better on her >.<





Hatched this sweet pastel imp today, maybe I keep her around, her siblings are on the AH, in case anyone out there likes them c;


----------



## Aquari

i got an extra serpentine lamp, and a ghost flame headpiece if anyone wants to buy it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've been having dreadful luck thus far with getting chests, hardly getting anything from gathering and then in the coli I feel like I get one Mimic battle then like 7 regular battles and I'm getting no chests from it. Where is the best place to farm?


----------



## brutalitea

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been having dreadful luck thus far with getting chests, hardly getting anything from gathering and then in the coli I feel like I get one Mimic battle then like 7 regular battles and I'm getting no chests from it. Where is the best place to farm?



According to Maki's guide, "Best places to grind for Strange Chests: Waterway, Sandswept Delta, Boreal Wood, Rainsong Jungle, Crystal Pools, Scorched Forest."


anyone willing to trade 1 Animated Armor for a Masked Phantom or Vulpine Lamp?


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been having dreadful luck thus far with getting chests, hardly getting anything from gathering and then in the coli I feel like I get one Mimic battle then like 7 regular battles and I'm getting no chests from it. Where is the best place to farm?



i get tons of the mimic foes in Waterway, and a good amount also in sandswept delta and rainsong jungle.  (boreal woods continues to disappoint me in festival farming.)  i dont get a ton of chests-- generally i think maki's guide is correct re best places to farm, but their drop rates per hour are insane and i figured out why-- their battles per minute rate is insane!  my battles dont take long, but its the attendant loading of the new battle, the waiting for the RNG to decide what loot ive gotten afterwards, all that inefficient crap that is typical of FR that bogs down the game.  So id say on average im getting abou 2 battles a minute completed including all the laggy parts i mentioned.  Maki will have stuf like 6 to 8 battles per minute.  i have good internet and a good computer too, but still dont see how they cram that many battles in.  So anyhow, once i realized that i felt more content about the drop rate, adjusting maki's drops per 100 battles to my gameplay of x minutes times 2 battles, i do seem to get drops at the per battles rates listed by maki.  which means for an hour in waterway, about 7 chests for me.  i enjoy the waterway mimics a lot- that chest with its tongue out looks like a big mimic golden retriever lol.

(oh, i went in redrock cove a few nights ago and got 5 chests in ten minutes and a familiar too, then i accidentally hit the back button on my browser and had to reload coli, after which it went back to the 5 chests per hour rate...   ;A;,,,)

here's another thing ive been doing-- check the swipps trade and then do your coli farming in the locations that drop the items needed for the current chest swap.  ive also gone onto aH and sometimes smart sellers will list the swipps notn mats for like 45 items for 5 gems, ive spent 5 to 10 gems a few times to get the stuff for nabbing a swipps trade chest.  (why are people listing the swipp stuff at more than the AH cost of a strange chest?  makes no sense to me, cant imagine theyre selling much...)

gathering is useless tho for strange chests, ive gotten usually 1 or none.


----------



## momiji345

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been having dreadful luck thus far with getting chests, hardly getting anything from gathering and then in the coli I feel like I get one Mimic battle then like 7 regular battles and I'm getting no chests from it. Where is the best place to farm?



omg i know how u feel, I had no luck with today gathering and also noo luck in battle..lol i want to yell at the monster that they better start dropping or they will be sorry!! FIRE BURNING IN MY EYES !


----------



## Aquari

i need lvl 10+ dragons to grind stuff in coliseum, if anyone has some i'd love to buy some of em


----------



## momiji345

Here a lv 9 dragon make me offer ^^

BBCode:


----------



## Aquari

momiji345 said:


> Here a lv 9 dragon make me offer ^^
> 
> BBCode:



9kt?


----------



## momiji345

Teabagel said:


> 9kt?



I was Hoping around 10 kt ,if I exalt The dragon i can get around 15 kt and the dragon is now lv 10


----------



## Irelia

King Dad said:


> (why are people listing the swipp stuff at more than the AH cost of a strange chest?  makes no sense to me, cant imagine theyre selling much...)



haha you'd actually be surprised. A day or two ago, I had like 6 stacks of Flying gurnards, and I looked at the LAH prices & they were super high. Turns out I sold 45x stacks of the gurnards for 40k each! The prices have gone down reasonalbly now lol. but I made a TON of money off swipp materials. (although... I will never understand why people actually bought them lol!)


----------



## Aquari

momiji345 said:


> I was Hoping around 10 kt ,if I exalt The dragon i can get around 15 kt and the dragon is now lv 10



oh well yea i can do 10k (my username is the same as on here btw)


----------



## momiji345

Teabagel said:


> oh well yea i can do 10k (my username is the same as on here btw)



 (Dragon on CrossRoad ^^)


----------



## Aquari

momiji345 said:


> (Dragon on CrossRoad ^^)



payed, thanks!


----------



## FancyThat

Happy holidays everyone , hope you're all having a great festival. 

I keep getting nocturne eggs in chests again this year, wish it was a breed change.


----------



## King Dorado

FancyThat said:


> Happy holidays everyone , hope you're all having a great festival.
> 
> I keep getting nocturne eggs in chests again this year, wish it was a breed change.



ive gotten 5 eggs now down to 3 (hatched two on the solstice);  1 scroll; all the chest fams and agol; all the non-MP vistas, the ghost regalia, and the conjurers tatters.  i jusyt gotta decide if i wanna brew the apparel/new fams and whether i wanna buy any MP vistas/apparel.

i think i have like 22 chests, havent decided whether to open or sell...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> ive gotten 5 eggs now down to 3 (hatched two on the solstice);  1 scroll; all the chest fams and agol; all the non-MP vistas, the ghost regalia, and the conjurers tatters.  i jusyt gotta decide if i wanna brew the apparel/new fams and whether i wanna buy any MP vistas/apparel.
> 
> i think i have like 22 chests, havent decided whether to open or sell...



I always open them, I just personally think it's easier to get the stuff out, and I'm always scared I'll forget to open them before it's too late so I open them as I get them. X.X


----------



## Irelia

Does anyone know what the normal prices of noc eggs/ noc scrolls usually are? 
A couple months after NotN they should go up again right?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Shiemi said:


> Does anyone know what the normal prices of noc eggs/ noc scrolls usually are?
> A couple months after NotN they should go up again right?



I don't know the normal price, the scrolls are worth more than eggs. But yeah it will go back up once NON is over.


----------



## Irelia

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know the normal price, the scrolls are worth more than eggs. But yeah it will go back up once NON is over.



Okay I see. I have like over 20+ eggs and I'm trying to decide if I should wait or sell them all now
I think I'll wait then


----------



## piske

Another nocturne egg, yay! :-D


----------



## Aquari

i got 3 chests today that contained ghostflame wing ribbon, hibernal starbear, and jawlocker. i gave my coatl the ghostflame apparel, they look pretty good on her even with the blue bows she has.


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> Does anyone know what the normal prices of noc eggs/ noc scrolls usually are?
> A couple months after NotN they should go up again right?



i paid someone 600 gems last month for a noc scroll, which was less than the LAH at the time...

seems like the noc eggs usually price out same as elemental eggs if iirc...


----------



## Irelia

King Dad said:


> i paid someone 600 gems last month for a noc scroll, which was less than the LAH at the time...
> 
> seems like the noc eggs usually price out same as elemental eggs if iirc...



omg!? 600!? and the lah is like 250 rn. I'd better just hoard them lol.


----------



## momiji345

looking for Vistas below will pay with BTB
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
glowing globe vistas  
feral visage
hourglass vistas


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

For Christmas this year I had two FIVE EGG boggy nests hatch and holy cow look at these cuties!













(My fave!)








(Seriously gorgeous!)









No idea how to price them because KrimKram b-day and those colors, and UNF


----------



## piske

Three chests today! Two familiars and an awesome ghost flame candle (?) apparel! I love it~


----------



## piske

Hatched one of my nocturne eggs for Christmas, think she's pretty cute c:


----------



## Silversea

I just went and bought all the new familiars as chests were giving me bad RNG. I have not bought the orange right-facing version of the masked phantom and the blue calculating candelabra, because I can't find out what they are called! The link in the announcement does not work for them. Anyone know?


----------



## piske

Decided to hatch my other Noc today as well, to have a pair. Think this little guy is pretty cute too!


----------



## roseflower

Silversea said:


> I just went and bought all the new familiars as chests were giving me bad RNG. I have not bought the orange right-facing version of the masked phantom and the blue calculating candelabra, because I can't find out what they are called! The link in the announcement does not work for them. Anyone know?



They are called Veiled Vision and Smoldering Sconce c:

Aaaah I finally found a Nocturne scroll


----------



## rosabelle

Since it was Christmas and I apparently had treasure to spare, I finally finished 2 of my gen ones!  of course I had to finish Peppermint cause its the holidays and all (I think he needs a make over with his apparel hmm)




and Banoffee although I still need a Bogsneak scroll for her


----------



## momiji345

Am Looking For
~~~~~~~~~~~~
Gossamer Flame Wing Ribbon

Message me If  your looking to sell.I can pay with BTB


----------



## piske

No luck with the gathering RNG today ;-;


----------



## King Dorado

ay, i've got all these strange chests, i think like 29.  i dont need any more NotN stuff tho.


----------



## brutalitea

I got a whopping 5 chests from gathering tonight. 4 gave me dupes though.

I just need the white bogsneak familiar then I have all the familiars! (new and old)

also looking for: ghost flame headpiece, gossamer flame vista, and nocturne breed change scroll. 

These are the items I have to trade


----------



## momiji345

King Dad said:


> ay, i've got all these strange chests, i think like 29.  i dont need any more NotN stuff tho.



i love to buy the chest from you if ur not looking for any more noctore stuff ,i can pay with BTB lol for how many chest i can buy  with what i have ^^  My user is the same with FR u can Send me a CR /and message and i get too u tomorrow.Heading too bed night


----------



## Irelia

I just got a noc egg off the AH for 5k xD

I clicked really quick because I wanted it but now I feel a little bit guilty that I didn't see the username
if I did, I'd probably message the person bc it seems like a typo


----------



## momiji345

wow i was scraping so hard to get 300 gems and i finally got the two pices i want from the Gossamer set.Here's the dragon all dress up.


----------



## FancyThat

momiji345 said:


> wow i was scraping so hard to get 300 gems and i finally got the two pices i want from the Gossamer set.Here's the dragon all dress up.



Looks fantastic , that is my favourite set this holiday.


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> i love to buy the chest from you if ur not looking for any more noctore stuff ,i can pay with BTB lol for how many chest i can buy  with what i have ^^  My user is the same with FR u can Send me a CR /and message and i get too u tomorrow.Heading too bed night



sorry momiji, i forgot to reply earlier, i think imma try trading for stuff from other festivals, but if i decide to sell for tbt i will let you know.  (altho it looks like you may have already traded all your tbt...)


----------



## momiji345

FancyThat said:


> Looks fantastic , that is my favourite set this holiday.



I love this set too but i wish it was cheaper like 500 gems,i may have been able to push to get the set :~)

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> sorry momiji, i forgot to reply earlier, i think imma try trading for stuff from other festivals, but if i decide to sell for tbt i will let you know.  (altho it looks like you may have already traded all your tbt...)



I have around 50 BTB In the Bank am just hiding it ^^ ,Am heading to coliseum so hoping to get some chest.Good luck with the trading ~


----------



## JellyLu

I finally checked my lair after being busy with winter break, and my first chest had a nocturne breed change scroll in it ^^; If anyone wants to buy it, I'm considering selling so feel free to make an offer~ I also got three more chests with apparel and a new fam!


----------



## Irelia

JellyLu said:


> I finally checked my lair after being busy with winter break, and my first chest had a nocturne breed change scroll in it ^^; If anyone wants to buy it, I'm considering selling so feel free to make an offer~ I also got three more chests with apparel and a new fam!



In fr treasure/g or tbt?


----------



## JellyLu

Shiemi said:


> In fr treasure/g or tbt?



Fr treasure/g offers pls ^u^
(The reason I'm considering selling it is because I need money to buy some food for my starving hoard xD lol)
Sorry, probs should've included that in my last post ^^;


----------



## Irelia

JellyLu said:


> Fr treasure/g offers pls ^u^
> (The reason I'm considering selling it is because I need money to buy some food for my starving hoard xD lol)
> Sorry, probs should've included that in my last post ^^;



hmm 200g or 160kt I could do. It's way below AH though fyi.

feel free to consider and wait for more offers tho


----------



## brutalitea

Got the last familiar I was missing so I got every familiar new (and old).

I'm still missing all the vistas except Sorcerer's Hat. Also just got the solar flame bundle. Hooray for dom discount.

And the cup derg shop re-opened so after paying for one art, I am down to 14k t. Before Notn started I had over 200k t. Yikes.


----------



## King Dorado

crikey, two days in a row nor i got no strange chests in gathering.  got one in coli yesterday but looks like today = first day of notn i gets no chests.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hoping there are going to be some nice skins/accents for Crystalline this year, last year's were kind of sucky. =[


----------



## brutalitea

No chests from gathering. Been a while since I've gotten no chests. :/


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> No chests from gathering. Been a while since I've gotten no chests. :/



i got 1 chest today on my very last turn; zero the two prior days; and i think 1 the day before those also on my very last turn.  RNG been unkind of late....

havent seen any eye-catching trade offers for strange chests yet, may just open all 30 tomorrow and save the inevitable extras for down the road when the notn item prices go back up...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got three chests in gathering today which was nice for a change after days of nadda. But I'm so peeved, I've gotten NO BEARS this year, I am still missing a few of them, I have all the new and old mimics but I'm missing several bears and it makes me sad. =[ Gunna have to buy them probably.


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got three chests in gathering today which was nice for a change after days of nadda. But I'm so peeved, I've gotten NO BEARS this year, I am still missing a few of them, I have all the new and old mimics but I'm missing several bears and it makes me sad. =[ Gunna have to buy them probably.



Aww , what ones are you missing I might have spares you can have.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> Aww , what ones are you missing I might have spares you can have.



Thornthick Theif
Murktooth Bramblekeep
Sundial Imposter
and whatever the mimic of the lightning one was.. it wont show me the name on the NON page...

I bought a few that I was missing already but now I'm broke RIP

I have a few extras of this year's mimics if you want to trade


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thornthick Theif
> Murktooth Bramblekeep
> Sundial Imposter
> and whatever the mimic of the lightning one was.. it wont show me the name on the NON page...
> 
> I bought a few that I was missing already but now I'm broke RIP
> 
> I have a few extras of this year's mimics if you want to trade



I have a spare Thornthick thief I'm happy to trade , any mimic is fine. If you set up a CR I'll trade later :3.


----------



## Irelia

I don't have extras of those but I hope you collect all the bears ): ^^

I've been getting 3-5 chests in gathering though, does level affect it?


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> I don't have extras of those but I hope you collect all the bears ): ^^
> 
> I've been getting 3-5 chests in gathering though, does level affect it?



what's your level?
some users hypothesize that lower level gathering is better for your chances of getting eggs and festival chests, as there are fewer other options for the RNG to select from in determining the gather results for lower levels..,

im over 20 for digging and scavenging, over 10 for hunting fishing and insect catching, but under 10 for farming or whatever its called and i did notice most of my chests came from there.  overall, i think i got two chests just twice, and the other NotN gathers were either zero or one chest days for me..


----------



## piske

Got one more chest for the end of the event! It was a familiar I already had though lol ;o;


----------



## brutalitea

Looking forward to the end of NotN tonight. Maybe I'll be able to sell my dragon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> I have a spare Thornthick thief I'm happy to trade , any mimic is fine. If you set up a CR I'll trade later :3.



I totally forgot what your name on there is, but I'd love to trade. My name on there is Vulture Culture

I wanna say your name is PixieSparkles but I want to be sure before I send it X.X


----------



## King Dorado

i never found anyone making great trades for chests, so I still had mine when NotN ended.  As a lark i listed 30 of my 31 together on AH like twenty minutes ago for triple the price they had been going for and somebody just bought them.  so i'm thinking chest prices be going up today and tomorrow during the 48-hour window between end of the festival (when new chests can no longer be obtained) and the deadline tomorrow night (to open them before they disintegrate)...


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I totally forgot what your name on there is, but I'd love to trade. My name on there is Vulture Culture
> 
> I wanna say your name is PixieSparkles but I want to be sure before I send it X.X



That's me ^^, should I set one up?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> That's me ^^, should I set one up?



Nope, I just sent it. =D


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Nope, I just sent it. =D



Oh ok :3, I'll go over now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent my half , oh and happy new year everyone hope it's a great year for you ^^.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sold a few boggles so I finally got enough to buy the last of the bears I needed HURRAY now I have all the NON fams *wipes brow*


----------



## King Dorado

I have an extra vsta: hourglass,

that i would like to trade for a vista: glowing globe or vista: feral visage. if anyone is up for that.

I also have these if anyone is looking for them, i could add to a vista trade:

ectoplasmime familiar, sunsea pseudo familiar, apparel=conjurer's cobwebs.

thanks!


----------



## Irelia

I signed up for the gasp ping list and it's the worst idea I've ever came up with
Every time I'm pinged, I see some beautiful imperial/wildclaw accent and I can't resist...
I've spent like 5kg on accents this week ._.


----------



## King Dorado

so i used the only noc scroll i got from a strange chest,  scrolled this lovely lady, Victoria, thank to NotN:






and imma nest her with this dashing fella Vancouver:


----------



## brutalitea

I've got a lair cleanout thread here

trying to get rid of all of the dragons that bore me


----------



## Peisinoe

Anyone still need notn fams?


----------



## rosabelle

Peisinoe said:


> Anyone still need notn fams?



Me ;__; Just missing two though


----------



## King Dorado

rosabelle said:


> Me ;__; Just missing two though



which ones, somebody may have extras


----------



## Gir

^Cute! Hope you get lots of pretty babies!



Shiemi said:


> I signed up for the gasp ping list and it's the worst idea I've ever came up with
> Every time I'm pinged, I see some beautiful imperial/wildclaw accent and I can't resist...
> I've spent like 5kg on accents this week ._.



Yea I've been thinking about asking for my user to be removed. I've never spent _that_ much on accents, but every time I get some gems that I'm trying to save for something else, I always get a ping for something I can't resist!


Did my first tri-color scatter a few days ago. Went from a brown/tomato/white (speckle/freckle/basic) tundra to  radioactive/magenta/flint, then I changed her genes and breed:






Now I have a pretty cute eyeburner


----------



## piske

I think I want to change flights, just to switch things up a bit (even though I don't really play anymore)... any suggestions? I am currently in Earth.


----------



## piske

Also, I hatched my one Earth egg today and hatched this...umm...cutie ;A;


----------



## Irelia

Ghostelle said:


> I think I want to change flights, just to switch things up a bit (even though I don't really play anymore)... any suggestions? I am currently in Earth.



I heard Arcane is pretty fun! I'm considering transferring there, but I'm starting to actually like lightning. . . so I'm undecided


----------



## piske

Shiemi said:


> I heard Arcane is pretty fun! I'm considering transferring there, but I'm starting to actually like lightning. . . so I'm undecided



I've always found Ice interesting and I do like Tundras~ I hatched an Ice Noc during NotN, dressed her up a bit... looks kind of silly ;A;


----------



## Camillion

Since I last posted here, I've moved to plague, made a terrible goal of collecting every familiar, and hatched the cutest of swamp monsters:





Missing familiar list is on Nigel, there's a lot XD


----------



## Peisinoe

I have spares of NotN familiars. Looking to trade for common/coli familiars. 

4 common familiars: 1 NotN new familiar (this fest)
3 common: 1 old NotN familiar (older fest) 

I think this is a far trade? I just want more Baldwin familiars lol. Just let me know what you need!!


----------



## King Dorado

things seem slow at FR right now, like dragon sales plummeted right before the holidays.  anybody know when they typically pick back up?


----------



## Gir

^ no idea. Hope you can sell some dragons soon!


Thoughts on the new toad apparel?

I just love the fact that its 1200 exp points and only cost a little over 3k tr. I'll probably be swimming in toads just to get my cauldron maxed out but don't really have any dragons I want to use it on


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> ^ no idea. Hope you can sell some dragons soon!
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the new toad apparel?
> 
> I just love the fact that its 1200 exp points and only cost a little over 3k tr. I'll probably be swimming in toads just to get my cauldron maxed out but don't really have any dragons I want to use it on



You can easily just trade them for mats! I'm pretty sure there are some people who really want it. I know someone right now actually who is possibly brewing one for each of her dragons lol


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> You can easily just trade them for mats! I'm pretty sure there are some people who really want it. I know someone right now actually who is possibly brewing one for each of her dragons lol



Ah that's true! I'll try that after the one I'm brewing gets done. And that sounds like a lot of toads!

I do hope they add more brewable companions though, like snakes and owls


----------



## Irelia

wow someone on the items forum is selling a boolean 
800k gems!!??! omg.


----------



## King Dorado

jellylu and i nested our dergs and hatched twin brother and sister bogsnek babs, let us know if anyone wants to buy one:

they are triple radioactive with skink/spinner/contour


----------



## piske

I changed my Ice Noc from NotN into a Tundra, and I love her!


----------



## JellyLu

King Dad said:


> jellylu and i nested our dergs and hatched twin brother and sister bogsnek babs, let us know if anyone wants to buy one:
> 
> they are triple radioactive with skink/spinner/contour



Bless these children ;u;


----------



## vel

just adopted this bab <3


----------



## piske

^

Beautiful!


----------



## King Dorado

oh.  its welcome week again.  

aka, the you-aint-gonna-sell-squat-coz-everybody-fallin-all-over-themselves-shoving-their-crappy-free-dragons-on-the-newbies week...


----------



## brutalitea

so close to finishing my lair cleanout...

only 5 left to sell.


----------



## momiji345

Tae said:


> so close to finishing my lair cleanout...
> 
> only 5 left to sell.



Well your doing better then me XD I hav't even clear a row ,I hope you sell the last 5


----------



## mogyay

are there effective battling teams that don't require eliminate? affording one in the marketplace does't seem too bad but there's no way i  can afford three. i have no idea what i'm doing so i've just been following guides but they're all saying similar things about eliminate.. is it that important?


----------



## Gir

mogyay said:


> are there effective battling teams that don't require eliminate? affording one in the marketplace does't seem too bad but there's no way i  can afford three. i have no idea what i'm doing so i've just been following guides but they're all saying similar things about eliminate.. is it that important?



I think if you have the stats and ambush/berserkers like they suggest in the guides you should be able to grind in some venues by just using scratch. With the ambush and high quick, you're able to kill 1 or 2 of the enemies before they even get a turn to attack.

For me, eliminates work to get grinding done faster and against bosses. But you can still grind without them.
Have you looked into the Mire build or Ghostlight Ruin builds? They only require one dragon with an eliminate and are used to level up fodder. It's a really good investment imo to get one dragon using these builds, since you can send leveled fodder dragons out to other flights that are conquesting for a high payout. Even if you don't send them to other flights and exalt yourself, the payouts add up.


----------



## King Dorado

i was finally able to get a Wind Sprite, thanks to the gems i made after NotN selling Strange Chests and selling the Haunted Flame set that i had brewed!  (probably only sprite i'll ever own  ;A; )


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> i was finally able to get a Wind Sprite, thanks to the gems i made after NotN selling Strange Chests and selling the Haunted Flame set that i had brewed!  (probably only sprite i'll ever own  ;A; )



Hey, CONGRATS! That's awesome! c:


----------



## mogyay

Gir said:


> I think if you have the stats and ambush/berserkers like they suggest in the guides you should be able to grind in some venues by just using scratch. With the ambush and high quick, you're able to kill 1 or 2 of the enemies before they even get a turn to attack.
> 
> For me, eliminates work to get grinding done faster and against bosses. But you can still grind without them.
> Have you looked into the Mire build or Ghostlight Ruin builds? They only require one dragon with an eliminate and are used to level up fodder. It's a really good investment imo to get one dragon using these builds, since you can send leveled fodder dragons out to other flights that are conquesting for a high payout. Even if you don't send them to other flights and exalt yourself, the payouts add up.



thank you! i shall look at the builds you mentioned! and then i guess if i'm leveling up dragons i can obtain treasure for another two a lot quicker, thanks so much!


----------



## brutalitea

I'm spending 240 gems AND 157,500 treasure on ONE dragon. I'm insane...


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> I'm spending 240 gems AND 157,500 treasure on ONE dragon. I'm insane...



no you're not insane, that's not unusual at all for a nice dragon!  what kind is it?


----------



## Irelia

kind of want to start saving up for a light sprite rip
I'm 1/3 of the way there xD


----------



## p e p p e r

mogyay said:


> are there effective battling teams that don't require eliminate? affording one in the marketplace does't seem too bad but there's no way i  can afford three. i have no idea what i'm doing so i've just been following guides but they're all saying similar things about eliminate.. is it that important?



Gir is right on, you don't need eliminate to grind the coli, but it's really helpful if you have one dragon with eliminate.  You can get through the rounds a lot quicker.  I just trained a mage dragon & she's been really great for grinding golems workshop and i use her with one dragon with eliminate & the third slot is used to train another dragon.  

also pay attention to what element your dragons are, and you can give your dragons an ability stone, those can be pretty powerful as well and they are very cheap (take a look at this guide - a light dragon would use Blinding Slash ect.)

is it your goal to get a dragon to level 25?  be on the lookout on the dragon sales forum because you can find level 25 dragons that already have eliminate for around the same price of just an eliminate stone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shiemi said:


> kind of want to start saving up for a light sprite rip
> I'm 1/3 of the way there xD



good luck, i'm trying to get one at the moment


----------



## King Dorado

did anybody else follow the countdown to dragon id #30000000?  

darn it came faster than i expected, and closest i was able to get was 30000044.

and this 30000044 guy is a one-egg offspring of my imperial gene project dergs,  i think he's only the 6th currently active triple orca imp on the site with iridescent butterfly glimmer genes.  gonna put on AH when i have chance to research pricing:


----------



## King Dorado

Hey everyone, the pretty triple orcas that i nocturne scrolled have hatched their nest!

crikey, just realized THESE ARE THE ONLY TRIPLE ORCA NOCTURNES ON FR WITH IRIDESCENT GLIMMER *o*

ive got four babs- two boys, two girls.  three are iri shim glimmer, one is iri butterfly glimmer. Let me know if anyone is interested in buying.  I saw no triple orca nocs on AH, so i listed them for 600 gems, which has been the mid-range price last few months for the triple orca breeds with longer cool downs (imps, nocs, coatls, wc).  

here are adult scries:


----------



## Irelia

^^ they're stunning wow


----------



## brutalitea

King Dad said:


> no you're not insane, that's not unusual at all for a nice dragon!  what kind is it?



male coatl, robin poison/bubblegum spinner/bubblegum glimmer, arcane eyes, unbred, born on Christmas 2016. would link to him but i'm lazy.


----------



## King Dorado

dag people be broke at FR.  i can't even sell an Eliiminate for less than auction house price, during a heated DOM battle.  ;A;


----------



## Gir

If anyone is thinking about brewing the toad/frog apparel, I have one of each already made that I'll trade for their mats. Still at level 17, so I can also brew items (no transmutations though)


----------



## King Dorado

ive brewed 5 froggos, they great xp!  

they sell for less than thr cost of the mats tho..... but oh well


----------



## Peisinoe

Eliminate is super important. It makes grinding/training a lot faster and you'll make your money back. It's a great investment. 


Also no one said anything, but if anyone needs any of the NotN familiars please let me know. I'm going to start brewing them down later.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Would anybody like a sweet bog child, they aren't selling at all but I want these pretty babs to go to good homes.













Just let me know your name and I'll CR them over, I just want them to be loved. Especially that orchid Bab i love her so much but have nothing I can do with her!


----------



## FancyThat

Beautiful bogs Kaydee I hope they find good homes. I'd take one but no room .


----------



## King Dorado

hatched these  imperial cuties, theyre listed AH if anyone is interested:


----------



## King Dorado

somebody randomly started a thread trading sprites for unhatched eggs, so i nabbed my second sprite, the Nature Sprite, for three noc eggs and, appropriately, one nature egg:


----------



## Gir

^ Ah congrats!

Only sprite I have I won in the Secret Santa Advent Calendar event.


----------



## Gir

Ah I depleted all my gems and tr to buy a boneyard tatters. But it was worth it!! I started saving for one at the beginning of the month when the LAH was 9k gems, then today I saw one on the AH for 5.8 mil tr and snatched it up. 

Hopefully I'll profit during the Crystalline Gala when it starts, I can't wait :3


----------



## momiji345

Wow hatch this lovely baby ,XXY Bronze with green belly lol  it match her green eyes
BBCode:


----------



## brutalitea

Found out I have the correct mats for the crimson silk scarf trade. Now I just have to wait for Swipp to offer it (cause no way I'm giving extra money to Pipp n Tripp for it).

Other than that I'm not doing much on FR right now, just waiting for a breeding pair to be RTB.


----------



## Naiad

Long time no see TBT! Arcane lost BotB so I had a gene some G1s to make myself feel better haha:








All of 'em got brand new breed-changes & genes, except for the Guardian boy because my pockets aren't deep enough to buy a metallic lol
How have you all been doing? ​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gir said:


> Ah I depleted all my gems and tr to buy a boneyard tatters. But it was worth it!! I started saving for one at the beginning of the month when the LAH was 9k gems, then today I saw one on the AH for 5.8 mil tr and snatched it up.
> 
> Hopefully I'll profit during the Crystalline Gala when it starts, I can't wait :3



WOAH! The tatters are worth that much? Hmm....


----------



## Gir

KaydeeKrunk said:


> WOAH! The tatters are worth that much? Hmm....



Yea, the 5.8 mil is the cheapest I've seen for a while. But I've seen prices over 10k gems and now someone has one priced at 19.5 mil treasure (really doubt that'll sell though since prices have been holding around 7-8k gems for a couple weeks)

But old fest items makes really good money, makes me wish I joined the site sooner.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gir said:


> Yea, the 5.8 mil is the cheapest I've seen for a while. But I've seen prices over 10k gems and now someone has one priced at 19.5 mil treasure (really doubt that'll sell though since prices have been holding around 7-8k gems for a couple weeks)
> 
> But old fest items makes really good money, makes me wish I joined the site sooner.



Glad I've been getting duplicates of them since they'll go up in the future.


----------



## King Dorado

Naiad said:


> Long time no see TBT! Arcane lost BotB so I had a gene some G1s to make myself feel better haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of 'em got brand new breed-changes & genes, except for the Guardian boy because my pockets aren't deep enough to buy a metallic lol
> How have you all been doing? ​



that was a pretty good DOM battle- i think the leaderboard flipped like six or seven times (maybe more?)

awww, too bad you bought up genes, i have fancy dragons for sale...

love you signature btw!  funny, i noticed it yesterday when i was reading an old april fools day thread somebody linked where i guess pierrot took over the collectibles and saw so many inactive posters i had never seen around before (they linkied it coz the staff pranked everyone over this past weekend)


----------



## VioletPrincess

KaydeeKrunk said:


> WOAH! The tatters are worth that much? Hmm....



:/ The Boneyard Tatters are from the 2013 Riot of Rot. Of course anything from the first year of festivals is worth a lot.


----------



## Irelia

ok currently 20kg stored...halfway there to the light sprite
I've seen a couple sell for 40kg lately so I'm hoping it stays that price till I can get the rest

I still have like 14 elims, and tons of noc eggs/scrolls to sell... Waiting for the noc stuff to go up in value though


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> ok currently 20kg stored...halfway there to the light sprite
> I've seen a couple sell for 40kg lately so I'm hoping it stays that price till I can get the rest
> 
> I still have like 14 elims, and tons of noc eggs/scrolls to sell... Waiting for the noc stuff to go up in value though



crikey that's a lot of gems!  do you have the other sprites already?


----------



## Naiad

King Dad said:


> that was a pretty good DOM battle- i think the leaderboard flipped like six or seven times (maybe more?)
> 
> awww, too bad you bought up genes, i have fancy dragons for sale...
> 
> love you signature btw!  funny, i noticed it yesterday when i was reading an old april fools day thread somebody linked where i guess pierrot took over the collectibles and saw so many inactive posters i had never seen around before (they linkied it coz the staff pranked everyone over this past weekend)



I'd love a link to the thread! It's been so long that I can't remember much about what I used to do on TBT lol;;


----------



## King Dorado

Naiad said:


> I'd love a link to the thread! It's been so long that I can't remember much about what I used to do on TBT lol;;



here you go

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...S-CREEPY-DOLL-FACES-NOW&highlight=april+fools

i was drooling over all the pokeballs and other rare collectibles on display by lost members...

btw, which FR elemental flight are you in?


----------



## Aquari

ive finally hit the 300k treasure mark, which i thought would be enough for the leafy gladeboughs apparel for my Spring queen, Mori, but the price for it skyrocketed since i last checked. now my hard earned 300kt is only HALF the amount it is selling for now!




if anyone is willing to sell me a leafy gladeboughs for 250kt and help me make Mori a true spring Queen, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## momiji345

Anyone knows the FR Rate Here with Btb ?


----------



## Irelia

King Dad said:


> crikey that's a lot of gems!  do you have the other sprites already?



Nope only the lightning sprite rip
I'll collect the other ones after though!

Gotta get all these before their prices go up even more x)


----------



## brutalitea

King Dad said:


> crikey that's a lot of gems!  do you have the other sprites already?



Light sprite is the most expensive sprite


----------



## vel

momiji345 said:


> Anyone knows the FR Rate Here with Btb ?



40k=100 tbt


----------



## mogyay

ugh so i saved up 280k for eliminate and now suddenly i can only see them for 300k on the auction house, i'm just gonna wait it out based on principle. does anyone know if maybe i can get it cheaper on the forum? i never actually bother going on


----------



## momiji345

omg I  got this baby for only 15 gems ~ and i bought her mate for 30 kt Am petty happy ~

BBCode: 





Primary Bubblegum Petals
Secondary Pink Butterfly
Tertiary Bubblegum Glimmer

BBCode: 





Primary Rose Petals
Secondary Bubblegum Shimmer
Tertiary Rose Glimmer

I was doing some dress up and  i love how she looks,she looks magical ^^ 
BBCode:





Am so lucky i did't sell these baby or i would of hate my self.They turn out to be so cool
BBCode:





BBCode:


----------



## King Dorado

mogyay said:


> ugh so i saved up 280k for eliminate and now suddenly i can only see them for 300k on the auction house, i'm just gonna wait it out based on principle. does anyone know if maybe i can get it cheaper on the forum? i never actually bother going on



you mean on Items For Sale? stuff there can often be had for less than auction house.  I sold an Eliminate on the Wind Sales forum once for less than AH, so yeah your Flight sales forum would be food place to ask as well...

- - - Post Merge - - -

oof, i meant "good" place to look, not food place...


----------



## p e p p e r

I got a light sprite! So I've completed my sprite collection - I still need 29 more familiars to complete my bestiary.

I hope Crystalline Gala has some cool skins & apparel!


----------



## roseflower

p e p p e r said:


> I got a light sprite! So I've completed my sprite collection - I still need 29 more familiars to complete my bestiary.
> 
> I hope Crystalline Gala has some cool skins & apparel!



Congrats, I?m at 4 sprites and 433 familiars total, it`s really fun to collect them ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

p e p p e r said:


> I got a light sprite! So I've completed my sprite collection - I still need 29 more familiars to complete my bestiary.
> 
> I hope Crystalline Gala has some cool skins & apparel!



WOW! Congrats! Are you not counting the beta and kickstarter ones or do you have those as well? 

I pretty much am just not going to bother with the sprites and the beta/kickstarter ones, but I'm trying for everything else. It's hard when they KEEP COMING OUT WITH MORE


----------



## piske

I love the new Kelpie familiars!


----------



## p e p p e r

KaydeeKrunk said:


> WOW! Congrats! Are you not counting the beta and kickstarter ones or do you have those as well?
> 
> I pretty much am just not going to bother with the sprites and the beta/kickstarter ones, but I'm trying for everything else. It's hard when they KEEP COMING OUT WITH MORE



Thanks! I don't have any of the the beta or ks yet.  I don't think I'll get the boolean, but I might try to get one of the ks after I get the rest of the familiars I'm missing - I don't spend any rlc on FR so it might take a while.

Good luck getting the rest that you need! Do you have a list of missing ones?  I can check if I have extra coli ones I can give you.


----------



## King Dorado

hey guys, Wind has DOM until rollover tonight, if anybody wants to take advantage of my 15% discount on items from the treasure MP, feel free to send me a 1 way CR with the treasure and specify the item you want.  I will be off and on today, but can snag you any item that stays in stock, not sure i'll be able to snipe anything that scrolls in and out of stock tho...


----------



## Peisinoe

p e p p e r said:


> I got a light sprite! So I've completed my sprite collection - I still need 29 more familiars to complete my bestiary.
> 
> I hope Crystalline Gala has some cool skins & apparel!



Congrats!!! What's your next goal?

I'm contemplating going for the Gilded Crown but idk if I want to throw down that much money lol


----------



## brutalitea

Looking forward to ice fest after rollover. Been pretty bored on FR lately.


----------



## Irelia

Tae said:


> Looking forward to ice fest after rollover. Been pretty bored on FR lately.



_agreed_ lol.
also need to make some $$

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> I got a light sprite! So I've completed my sprite collection - I still need 29 more familiars to complete my bestiary.
> 
> I hope Crystalline Gala has some cool skins & apparel!



Ah I'm so envious! Congratulations though!
It must've taken forever!


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> Congrats!!! What's your next goal?
> 
> I'm contemplating going for the Gilded Crown but idk if I want to throw down that much money lol



Thanks! I'm going to try to complete most of my bestiary (except for beta & ks)  I might try to get a ks familiar or gilded crown later on!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shiemi said:


> Ah I'm so envious! Congratulations though!
> It must've taken forever!



Thanks! I'm sure you'll get one soon too.  I stared actively playing last June, so it took me almost 7 months to get 462 familiars which includes all the sprites.  The last few familiars that I need will take a while to get, I might try to get the bosses myself but I'm usually too lazy to grind the coli for a long time, I'm prepping for dom next month so i've been leveling in golem worshop since those are the most expensive bosses


----------



## momiji345

Crystalline Gala 2017 IS HERE~ OMG The skims are amazing

NEED ~
3 Green ooze please help me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Started off with a head start and already nabbed a fam and an apparel since I had left overs from last year.

And omg, did they... actually pick good ones this time? =O WHAAAAAAT I was really looking forward to the colored ice because it's so subtle and makes them look kind of ghosty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> Thanks! I don't have any of the the beta or ks yet.  I don't think I'll get the boolean, but I might try to get one of the ks after I get the rest of the familiars I'm missing - I don't spend any rlc on FR so it might take a while.
> 
> Good luck getting the rest that you need! Do you have a list of missing ones?  I can check if I have extra coli ones I can give you.



If you go on my profile there is a list in super small writing. I need to update it because I've gotten a few, I know I've bought the loaches for sure.


----------



## brutalitea

So these are the fest skins I want

Sleet Footed (F Guardian)
Frigid Flight (F Nocturne)
Cold Hearted (M Imperial)
Aurora Machinery (M Skydancer)
Runic Roamer (M Tundra)

Also I looooove the apparel. I only had 7 snow leftover from last year so that plus gathering only got me 30 snows. Guess I'll have to wait until I wake up today/tomorrow to get more since I already started brewing one of the fest skins.


----------



## mogyay

hi, when it says neutral dragons have a chance of having festive currency drop at the coliseum what does that mean?


----------



## Gir

Happy Crystalline Gala everyone!
Really glad that the female tundra skin won, it was one of my favorites when I was looking through the submissions thread 



mogyay said:


> hi, when it says neutral dragons have a chance of having festive currency drop at the coliseum what does that mean?



Neutral dragons? I think its suppose to say monsters. But what it means is, that any monster you battle in the coli with this symbol: 


(grey square with a white circle in it)

may also drop the festival currency/chests.

If you're looking at the guide by maki, it shows that Redrock cove and crystal pool are like the #1 and #2 places to grind for the eternal snow currency, it's because it has a higher percentage of neutral monster that show up.


----------



## FancyThat

Happy Crystalline Gala , I love the items this year everything is so beautiful.


----------



## piske

FancyThat said:


> Happy Crystalline Gala , I love the items this year everything is so beautiful.



The goblin is just precious.


----------



## Irelia

Darn I'm having no luck with chests
Like 2 hours of grinding and nothing so far


----------



## King Dorado

hmm, i find the ice skins mostly only Meh, tbh.  
i mean, nothing hideous or head-scratching, so that's cool, but nothing i gotta have either.  
the one for the icy bog wings looks good, except i happen to already have bogboys with light blue icy looking wings.
ah now that skin for the wildcaw female, tho, i dont know if it fits any of my dergs so well, but that is some really nice artwork!


----------



## mogyay

Gir said:


> Happy Crystalline Gala everyone!
> Really glad that the female tundra skin won, it was one of my favorites when I was looking through the submissions thread
> 
> 
> 
> Neutral dragons? I think its suppose to say monsters. But what it means is, that any monster you battle in the coli with this symbol:
> View attachment 192798
> (grey square with a white circle in it)
> 
> may also drop the festival currency/chests.
> 
> If you're looking at the guide by maki, it shows that Redrock cove and crystal pool are like the #1 and #2 places to grind for the eternal snow currency, it's because it has a higher percentage of neutral monster that show up.



thank you! i think i must have misread!


----------



## momiji345

Am Having big lair page 3 page clear out ,If you want to check it out the link below 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=228442&page=3

Note Crimsonkight and Ruby  are a pair and would like to sell them together


----------



## King Dorado

dag, no chests today, and i only got like 10 fest currency from gathering.  this is shaping up to be a stingy festival, Ice, crikey!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Might grind for a bit after rollover, but once I get the skins I wont really care anymore... meh, the fests have been really awful for me lately, like no luck at all and since I'm not overly active beyond the fests I wonder if it's even worth it really...


----------



## brutalitea

The eternal snow seems to be stingy with most users this fest. Not fun. Only got 16 from gathering. Not enough for the apparel... Might have to brew most of mine this time.


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> The eternal snow seems to be stingy with most users this fest. Not fun. Only got 16 from gathering. Not enough for the apparel... Might have to brew most of mine this time.



i got like 27 today, that was a nice surprise.  16 i would say is what i usually average in festival gathering.  maybe tonite i will get a chest....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> The eternal snow seems to be stingy with most users this fest. Not fun. Only got 16 from gathering. Not enough for the apparel... Might have to brew most of mine this time.



i got like 27 today, that was a nice surprise.  16 i would say is what i usually average in festival gathering.  maybe tonite i will get a chest....


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Might grind for a bit after rollover, but once I get the skins I wont really care anymore... meh, the fests have been really awful for me lately, like no luck at all and since I'm not overly active beyond the fests I wonder if it's even worth it really...





I used to go really hard on fests. Like 30 items each but now I do like 10. With the intro of Joxars, and some coming back during NoTN. I don't find it's worth it anymore. Even though the rates of getting items in Joxars continue to decline. There's always new people coming into FR. So items are taking longer to inflate. I have lost a lot of interest in the festivals. It's always the same daily grind.


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> I used to go really hard on fests. Like 30 items each but now I do like 10. With the intro of Joxars, and some coming back during NoTN. I don't find it's worth it anymore. Even though the rates of getting items in Joxars continue to decline. There's always new people coming into FR. So items are taking longer to inflate. I have lost a lot of interest in the festivals. It's always the same daily grind.



Were the festival different in 2013?  Were favors more limited?


----------



## King Dorado

that Ice festival dress looks like one of those old fashioned nighties- negligees like you see on old tv shows/movies, lol totally out of place on the dude dragons...


----------



## mogyay

this is probably so dumb but i got an unhatched egg and i don't even really see the point in it, i don't really like the 'basic' dragon types and gen 1's always look so basic (well guess that makes sense). is it useful for breeding or something?


----------



## King Dorado

mogyay said:


> this is probably so dumb but i got an unhatched egg and i don't even really see the point in it, i don't really like the 'basic' dragon types and gen 1's always look so basic (well guess that makes sense). is it useful for breeding or something?



some people collect the gen1's, so if you hatch it and get great color combo, especially double colors, it could be a valuable dragon to sell.  the unhatched eggs themselves usually trade or sell for 140 gems plus, so there's that as well.


----------



## Peisinoe

p e p p e r said:


> Were the festival different in 2013?  Were favors more limited?



Well in a way yes. During the first year they only had registrations every 3-4 months. So items from each fest were scarce. Thats why Light Sprite is so expensive. No one really knew what was going on during that time and people were just getting into the game. Lightning sprite is cheaper than Fire (?), because during the Lightning festival there was A LOT of down time. So they extended the festival, which means there was more time to grind. Also usually Lightning and Earth aesthetic isn't the most popular.

So in a nut shell anything from Y1 is hella expensive because there wasn't a lot of people on the website and you could only coli for festival currency. From Y2+ everyone kind of knew what was going on and then they introduced Baldwins. Now festival currency is in abundance. If you check the forums you see people buying upwards of 5k-10k of festival currency to get favors to sell later. But because of this prices will take FOREVER to inflate. 

For certain items from Y3 to reach Y1 items I believe it will take at least 2-3 years. Y2 items haven't even gotten that far. Sunguard from Y2 isn't that popular and sits at 400gems on a good day while Golem Gauntlets are at 1kg roughly. It depends on the apparel, but mostly it depends on how much is in circulation.

I think if you don't mind investing and can hold on on selling, then go for it. But for me unless its AMAZIng like Will O' Ember, Wispwillow guide etc. It's not worth it. Things that are versatile like Will O' Ember or the NoTN candles hold better value bc they are nice enough to dress on dragons, but not overpowering and "specific". 

I feel like Xan 2.0 lol, she's still around btw hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> this is probably so dumb but i got an unhatched egg and i don't even really see the point in it, i don't really like the 'basic' dragon types and gen 1's always look so basic (well guess that makes sense). is it useful for breeding or something?



Unless you're the gambling type I would forsure sell. You can get ****ty colors like camo.orange.antique and have to sell it for 7k or you can get an amazing combo like idk orca/orca/ice. Which someone did hatch, and they sold it for 31kgems.

It's more of like a collectors kind of item. Like on TBT, people will pokeballs/feathers etc. Its a status.

Triple color combos go FOR A LOT. Like 50kgems+, some colors are more popular than others, and some people favor certain eyes as well.

IMO, I say sell. The gen 1 market isn't worth it right now. So unless you have TONS of spare money to just keep hatching eggs, I would suggest selling the egg. If its a noc egg, hold onto it because prices are very low. If its anything else I say go ahead and toss it on AH. Ice, Light, Plague are usually the top 3 popular eye combos. Plague eyes are iffy, some people like them because they are hella cool and demonic looking. Some people hate it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of Gen ones

I'm selling 2 coatl gen ones here.

Willing to go lowwww for TBT people, at this point I hate them in my lair and i just want to get rid of them. Will toss some seafood bc they are hungry. 







Goth pastel~


----------



## King Dorado

finally got a chest in coli last nite, woot.  have one of each festive favor, and snagged the four accents i like.  its all gravy from here on out!

also unknowingly got a light egg from crystal pools i guess, that level drops so many minerals / ores that are round that i must not have noticed an egg in the loot.  otherwise its a mystery.


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> I feel like Xan 2.0 lol, she's still around btw hahaha



lmao she was the god of flight rising


----------



## mogyay

thank you peisinoe and king dad! think i'm just gonna sell it lol, it's tempting to hatch but going by the last egg i hatched it will probably be just as ugly, also i'm v new so makes sense just to gather money rn


----------



## Irelia

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/2100694

I'm so tempted somebody stop me lol. 
So close to the light sprite but I want to splurge on this so badly. Dx


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/2100694
> 
> I'm so tempted somebody stop me lol.
> So close to the light sprite but I want to splurge on this so badly. Dx



damn son, i got better looking dragons than that on sale for a fraction of the price!!  youve just got Ice Fest fever.  G1 schmee one, stay on mission!!


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> that Ice festival dress looks like one of those old fashioned nighties- negligees like you see on old tv shows/movies, lol totally out of place on the dude dragons...



lmao! so true, i'm  not really into it, i don't usually like apparel that cover up so much of the body especially when it looks like a negligee

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anyone here hire coli grinders?  i noticed there are so many bad ones this festival, 3 out of the 4 people were so bad i had to just ask for a refund.  i paid one person 52k for an hour & they came back with 3 snow & maybe 100 points of food??? wtf? i get that myself in less than 5 minutes


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> lmao! so true, i'm  not really into it, i don't usually like apparel that cover up so much of the body especially when it looks like a negligee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> does anyone here hire coli grinders?  i noticed there are so many bad ones this festival, 3 out of the 4 people were so bad i had to just ask for a refund.  i paid one person 52k for an hour & they came back with 3 snow & maybe 100 points of food??? wtf? i get that myself in less than 5 minutes



oh wow, ive never hired a grinder, seems like it would be hard to keep track of what i scored in the loot that i didnt already have in my lair other than snow/chests of course.  ive noticed this has definitely been a stingy festival so far, maybe theyll adjust the drops for this weekend.


----------



## Irelia

p e p p e r said:


> lmao! so true, i'm  not really into it, i don't usually like apparel that cover up so much of the body especially when it looks like a negligee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> does anyone here hire coli grinders?  i noticed there are so many bad ones this festival, 3 out of the 4 people were so bad i had to just ask for a refund.  i paid one person 52k for an hour & they came back with 3 snow & maybe 100 points of food??? wtf? i get that myself in less than 5 minutes



I got lucky with one lol. I ordered an hour in redrock cove and they gave me a spiney whale, 3 chests, and 100+ snow. For 35kt too!


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> I got lucky with one lol. I ordered an hour in redrock cove and they gave me a spiney whale, 3 chests, and 100+ snow. For 35kt too!



how does that even happen in an houyr??  im lucky to get 3 chsts in a week, 30 festi currency in an hour, and ive never gotten a boss familiar ever.  i hope that person bought lottery tickets too


----------



## Gir

Shiemi said:


> I got lucky with one lol. I ordered an hour in redrock cove and they gave me a spiney whale, 3 chests, and 100+ snow. For 35kt too!



oh congrats! Tha't some nice loot, haha maybe I should get them to grind for me in boreal woods. I've been trying to get that damn Yeti familiar.

Also, its been an iffy festival for me. It takes like 3 hrs to get one chest and I've gotten no where near the drop rates seen in the guide by Maki, but I still made a good profit (made enough to buy a water sprite) so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Irelia

King Dad said:


> how does that even happen in an houyr??  im lucky to get 3 chsts in a week, 30 festi currency in an hour, and ive never gotten a boss familiar ever.  i hope that person bought lottery tickets too



lmao idek. All I've gotten are bogsicle chests and barely any snow from grinding xD
I'm just surprised they were honest enough to send it to me and not keep it for themself. I sent them some extra gems on top for that though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> oh congrats! Tha't some nice loot, haha maybe I should get them to grind for me in boreal woods. I've been trying to get that damn Yeti familiar.
> 
> Also, its been an iffy festival for me. It takes like 3 hrs to get one chest and I've gotten no where near the drop rates seen in the guide by Maki, but I still made a good profit (made enough to buy a water sprite) so I can't complain too much.



Thanks lol! Their user is Runningthrugrass but I don't know if they're accepting grinding orders still. 
Congrats on the water sprite though!


----------



## Aquari

I'm selling some extra dragons that i made/bred (i bred all except the coatl) 9500 ea., they are in auction house so you can find them there. 



Spoiler: Selling some wonderful draggies


----------



## p e p p e r

Shiemi said:


> I got lucky with one lol. I ordered an hour in redrock cove and they gave me a spiney whale, 3 chests, and 100+ snow. For 35kt too!



those are great drops! one person i hired was awesome and they gave me similar to what you got. from now on i have to check if they really have a lvl 25 team with eliminates before hiring.  seems like a bunch of  random people with low level dragons are offering to grind

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> oh congrats! Tha't some nice loot, haha maybe I should get them to grind for me in boreal woods. I've been trying to get that damn Yeti familiar.
> 
> Also, its been an iffy festival for me. It takes like 3 hrs to get one chest and I've gotten no where near the drop rates seen in the guide by Maki, but I still made a good profit (made enough to buy a water sprite) so I can't complain too much.



congrats on the water sprite! i feel like they must grind on a touch pad for maki's guide, it takes so much longer grinding on a computer/mouse vs an ipad - i can get similar battle times since i use an ipad


----------



## King Dorado

who i got an amethyst geode from Baldwin's.  i dunno what it's used for, but it's really cool-looking so imma keep it i think.  are they rare or anything?

(posting image below, but sometimes they dont show up from the FR server for some reason






- - - Post Merge - - -

a new record low for my gathering turns:  only 8 total festi currency gained.  Ice Fest 2017 be stingiest festival ever...


----------



## Gir

^^ That sucks. Today was probably my best day though, I was able to dig up a chest.


----------



## Irelia

p e p p e r said:


> congrats on the water sprite! i feel like they must grind on a touch pad for maki's guide, it takes so much longer grinding on a computer/mouse vs an ipad - i can get similar battle times since i use an ipad



Yeah. I battle on my phone and it's way faster. I prefer my phone to my ipad though because I feel like I don't have to move my hands/fingers as much x) i'm lazy
it's nice because I can just grind while watching tv or videos and time just flies.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> ^^ That sucks. Today was probably my best day though, I was able to dig up a chest.



grats!
i got a chest from earth fest gathering, only time ive gotten one that way


----------



## p e p p e r

nvm, i exalted them...


----------



## JellyLu

I have an extra Colored Ice chest if someone wants to trade me for a different one~ (or that male imp accent heh)


----------



## Gir

JellyLu said:


> I have an extra Colored Ice chest if someone wants to trade me for a different one~ (or that male imp accent heh)



 I can trade you the male imp one! ^_^

edit: unless you'd rather have an aurora machinery chest


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> I can trade you the male imp one! ^_^
> 
> edit: unless you'd rather have an aurora machinery chest




Ooh yes please, ty! The imp one would be great if you don't mind ^^; My brewing experience is horrible so I'd have a hard time getting that one myself;;


----------



## Gir

JellyLu said:


> Ooh yes please, ty! The imp one would be great if you don't mind ^^; My brewing experience is horrible so I'd have a hard time getting that one myself;;



Not a problem! I'll set up a CR c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

CR sent


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> Not a problem! I'll set up a CR c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> CR sent



Thank you ^-^
but I don't see the CR o:

edit: nvm got it!


----------



## Irelia

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2104736

i-it's done. _now I wait_
I'll add more gems on as I go but maybe someone will accept lol


----------



## Gir

Shiemi said:


> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2104736
> 
> i-it's done. _now I wait_
> I'll add more gems on as I go but maybe someone will accept lol



Good luck! Hope someone will sell to you soon <3

Lol don't know how you guys can save up that much gems without wanting to go on a spending spree though. Having a hard time making just 2k for a coatl scroll xD


----------



## Irelia

Gir said:


> Good luck! Hope someone will sell to you soon <3
> 
> Lol don't know how you guys can save up that much gems without wanting to go on a spending spree though. Having a hard time making just 2k for a coatl scroll xD



Thank you <3
Haha it was so hard saving up for this. Whenever I got gems, I had to immidiately put them in my vault or else they'd be gone in minutes. It was so painful though because I got pinged for so many beautiful accents via Gasp and I had to force myself not to


----------



## Naiad

King Dad said:


> here you go
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...S-CREEPY-DOLL-FACES-NOW&highlight=april+fools
> 
> i was drooling over all the pokeballs and other rare collectibles on display by lost members...
> 
> btw, which FR elemental flight are you in?



Ooh, I vaguely recall the horrors of Pierrot now :'D Dolls creep me out haha
I'm in Arcane, but I'm planning to change flights every year or so!


----------



## King Dorado

i hatched these xxx icy tundras today for Crystalline Gala, their genes make it look like they have ice crystals on them, they are on aH but if anyone wants one you can have a discount just let me know:


----------



## ssvv227

i think i grinded a bit too much during notn and the past two holidays (but ror was so profitable that it was really worth it) that i'm just taking it light for crystalline gala

but what was exciting was that i finally found a pair of dragons that will represent two ocs my sister and i created x) their colour schemes are a little off so i'm still trying to figure out a way to either incorporate the original colour schemes into them or modify the two ocs we have. they'll be a brother-and-sister pair, and i can't wait to gene them up x)








^ she's going to be skink/likely poison/glimmer

i probably will turn them both into coatls at some point because i don't really like f bogs......



Spoiler: i just finished these so i need to show them off...some of them were sitting around for just too long


----------



## Gir

^^ Your dragons are very pretty! @w@


Yay, it took all week, but I finally got the Coarsefur Yeti!!


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Yay, it took all week, but I finally got the Coarsefur Yeti!!
> 
> View attachment 193323



nice!  

ive still never gotten a boss familiar to drop after countless boss battles...
and i still only have one chest to show for the entire week, rip ice festival 2d worst festival ever!


----------



## vel

if anyone is selling treasure hmu i only have 7000 rn i wasted like 300k


----------



## inkling

does anybody have a snow goblin they're selling?


----------



## Irelia

I wish people would at least reply/ message me back if they're not interested in my offer. :'(
I've messaged at least 4-5 people that were asking for 40kg for the sprite, and I've gotten no replies at all for a day or two

//cries


----------



## p e p p e r

ssvv227 said:


> i think i grinded a bit too much during notn and the past two holidays (but ror was so profitable that it was really worth it) that i'm just taking it light for crystalline gala
> 
> but what was exciting was that i finally found a pair of dragons that will represent two ocs my sister and i created x) their colour schemes are a little off so i'm still trying to figure out a way to either incorporate the original colour schemes into them or modify the two ocs we have. they'll be a brother-and-sister pair, and i can't wait to gene them up x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ she's going to be skink/likely poison/glimmer
> 
> i probably will turn them both into coatls at some point because i don't really like f bogs......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i just finished these so i need to show them off...some of them were sitting around for just too long



the accents & appare look so good!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> ^^ Your dragons are very pretty! @w@
> 
> 
> Yay, it took all week, but I finally got the Coarsefur Yeti!!
> 
> View attachment 193323



congrats!! i got my first boss familiar as well, it was the deeprealm hunter, i was so lucky because it was one that i needed & i didn't grind a lot at the cove ( i was mainly in pools so i could level fodder)

this festival was pretty good, i got about 7 chest drops, an eliminate & a boss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I forget to love my fams a lot, but today when I just loved them they gave me 12 chests. Idk but I think that's a pretty good day. XD


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I forget to love my fams a lot, but today when I just loved them they gave me 12 chests. Idk but I think that's a pretty good day. XD



nice!  ive finally reached the point where im getting a gilded chest or two every few days, that's some nice loot right there...


----------



## brutalitea

I've determined my next dream dragon. Might put together a breeding project for it.


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> I've determined my next dream dragon. Might put together a breeding project for it.



what kind it is?


----------



## Irelia

//cough

so...I'm freaking out on the inside but... guess what.





on this derg http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=dragon&id=173907&did=14479120


I GOT MY LIGHT SPRITE //loud screaming 
I'm so happy ahhh now to collect the rest! but i'm literally broke right now bc -38000 gems


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> //cough
> 
> so...I'm freaking out on the inside but... guess what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this derg http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=dragon&id=173907&did=14479120
> 
> 
> I GOT MY LIGHT SPRITE //loud screaming
> I'm so happy ahhh now to collect the rest! but i'm literally broke right now bc -38000 gems



Congrats!!!!

Also nice Kaneki dragon DDD


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Also nice Kaneki dragon DDD



Ahhh thank you! Lol I had to get a custom skin done just to get all the blood and centipedes on him x)


----------



## p e p p e r

i like the new lace apparel!  the gem & swipp ones look the best, but i like the ash & sepia ones too - i just don't have any time to try to snipe them


----------



## Gir

^ Looking good!

I like the sepia and ash sets too. I don't have a very good internet connection (it keeps lagging) to snipe but I got two sepia pieces from gilded chests. I'll just have to wait until the AH prices go down more.


----------



## Aquari

im selling these two beautiful bogs, they dont have a set price, PM if interested.


----------



## Peisinoe

hatching 85 eggs!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2108900/1


----------



## Aquari

Peisinoe said:


> hatching 85 eggs!
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2108900/1



omg you could make so much treasure in AH


----------



## Irelia

Teabagel said:


> omg you could make so much treasure in AH



but imagine if she gets a super rare G1 ;o
I'm a chicken tho lol, I'd sell them haha


----------



## vel

i want to buy so much stuff but i don't have enough treasure yikes pls sell me some


----------



## Peisinoe

Teabagel said:


> omg you could make so much treasure in AH





Shiemi said:


> but imagine if she gets a super rare G1 ;o
> I'm a chicken tho lol, I'd sell them haha





This is the main reason why i hatch...just for the off chance

and guess what I did!!!

I hatched an XYX ice

ice/blood/ice.. current offer is 5kg right now 






im at the point where I have almost everything I could want on FR. Except a gilded crown...eventually lol


----------



## brutalitea

King Dad said:


> what kind it is?



Overcast Petals/Overcast Butterfly/Gloom Glimmer.

Ice or Light eyes. 

I haven't decided on a breed yet.

Unfortunately all the dragons that would be perfect to breed together to create this dragon are all related.


----------



## Aquari

Peisinoe said:


> This is the main reason why i hatch...just for the off chance
> 
> and guess what I did!!!
> 
> I hatched an XYX ice
> 
> ice/blood/ice.. current offer is 5kg right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im at the point where I have almost everything I could want on FR. Except a gilded crown...eventually lol


if you sell around 80 of them eggs in ah for 99k each, that'll land you a kool 7-8mil ,so worth


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> Overcast Petals/Overcast Butterfly/Gloom Glimmer.
> 
> Ice or Light eyes.
> 
> I haven't decided on a breed yet.
> 
> Unfortunately all the dragons that would be perfect to breed together to create this dragon are all related.



that was the problem i faced in my triple orca iri/butt/glim imperial project.  (with the added obstacle that you can't scroll a derg into an imperial).  there were only three onsite and all related.  one owner nested hers with my xyx coatl and we got a xxx imp bab that she let me keep.  then to find him a mate, i found  xxx with one different gene (petals) and mated her with a xxx nocturne with iri butt and hatched an imp xxx with iri butt!


----------



## Peisinoe

Teabagel said:


> if you sell around 80 of them eggs in ah for 99k each, that'll land you a kool 7-8mil ,so worth




I enjoy the gamble. It's an addiction for sure. If I was a newer member on FR for sure I would've sold. But i'm at an ok place right now.



lowkey bragging but I think these 2 are the highlights in my lair

Gen 1 6 digit unbred 












This one I thought about selling her but when will I ever get a great scatter like that again?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

After putting in a request when they made the announcement I finally got my progen mate back!




I have NO IDEA what I want to do with her, but I wanted her back. He colors are dreadful tho.


----------



## mogyay

i feel as if i ask so many dumb questions but oh well: i have been reading about two-fodder and one-fodder trainer builds and most of them say they require a trincture of dissolution but i'm half confused as to what that would do, surely if you spend all the stat points correctly there's no need for one?

oh and i finally got 3 elimintes on 3 dragons yay.. just need another 2 for my trainers SOB


----------



## King Dorado

mogyay said:


> i feel as if i ask so many dumb questions but oh well: i have been reading about two-fodder and one-fodder trainer builds and most of them say they require a trincture of dissolution but i'm half confused as to what that would do, surely if you spend all the stat points correctly there's no need for one?
> 
> oh and i finally got 3 elimintes on 3 dragons yay.. just need another 2 for my trainers SOB



ay congrats!

hmm i had acquired an arcane derg to level up and use as my "Mire Flyer" trainer but i never got around to it...

i think the trainer builds may slightly differ from the glass cannon builds, depending on the coli level you plan to go to; so maybe thats why the assumption is that you would need to re-boot the trainer derg's stats from glass cannon.... or maybe there''s just an assumption that most people did what i did, which is: started levelling dragons up willy nilly so that when i eventually did take a look at Culex/Duke's guide etc, i could only finish close to the recommended build but couldnt hit it exactly.... (i never bothered to go back and tincture their stats)

i'd say it only matters if you plan to devote substantial time to levelling/exalting for profit...  ive been content with my team of L25's for just coli farming during the festivals... on the rare occasion that i level/exalt i use two of my team to level up single fodder in the Mire...


----------



## mogyay

King Dad said:


> ay congrats!
> 
> hmm i had acquired an arcane derg to level up and use as my "Mire Flyer" trainer but i never got around to it...
> 
> i think the trainer builds may slightly differ from the glass cannon builds, depending on the coli level you plan to go to; so maybe thats why the assumption is that you would need to re-boot the trainer derg's stats from glass cannon.... or maybe there''s just an assumption that most people did what i did, which is: started levelling dragons up willy nilly so that when i eventually did take a look at Culex/Duke's guide etc, i could only finish close to the recommended build but couldnt hit it exactly.... (i never bothered to go back and tincture their stats)
> 
> i'd say it only matters if you plan to devote substantial time to levelling/exalting for profit...  ive been content with my team of L25's for just coli farming during the festivals... on the rare occasion that i level/exalt i use two of my team to level up single fodder in the Mire...



yeah, i'm not hardcore into it but i found it a super good source of income but it was taking me soo long to level them to level 8, but i was levelling one dragon with 2 mid 20 level dragons that had  terrible stats so you're giving me hope that i can use use my 2 level 25's.... i'm so sick of raising money for eliminate........


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> I enjoy the gamble. It's an addiction for sure. If I was a newer member on FR for sure I would've sold. But i'm at an ok place right now.
> 
> 
> 
> lowkey bragging but I think these 2 are the highlights in my lair
> 
> Gen 1 6 digit unbred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I thought about selling her but when will I ever get a great scatter like that again?



that coatl is awesome! your plan for  metallic & alloy looks so good on her

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i feel as if i ask so many dumb questions but oh well: i have been reading about two-fodder and one-fodder trainer builds and most of them say they require a trincture of dissolution but i'm half confused as to what that would do, surely if you spend all the stat points correctly there's no need for one?
> 
> oh and i finally got 3 elimintes on 3 dragons yay.. just need another 2 for my trainers SOB



if you put the stats in correctly you won't need the tincture.  just be aware that some of the stones you add will change the points (berserker etc.), so it's best to adjust your final points once you have all the stones in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

this accent i found on the ah is the closest i'll ever get to a skycat lol


----------



## roseflower

Finally got the Arcane and Fire Sprite and put them on my coatls that kinda match their colours, I hope


----------



## Peisinoe

roseflower said:


> Finally got the Arcane and Fire Sprite and put them on my coatls that kinda match their colours, I hope



I love the second Coatl! There is this accent floating around that looks like fall florals. It would look amazing on her. Also cats are always +++ for me. Love the cats. My favorite FR apparel....


If anyone is interested in FR history since the beginning, there is a tumblr about it

http://acornrising.tumblr.com/history

Any and everything that is "big" that has happened on FR is documented there D


----------



## inkling

KaydeeKrunk said:


> After putting in a request when they made the announcement I finally got my progen mate back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO IDEA what I want to do with her, but I wanted her back. He colors are dreadful tho.



OMG Congrats, Kaydee! 

I put in a request too..I wasn't sure if they were still doing this.


----------



## brutalitea

mogyay said:


> i feel as if i ask so many dumb questions but oh well: i have been reading about two-fodder and one-fodder trainer builds and most of them say they require a trincture of dissolution but i'm half confused as to what that would do, surely if you spend all the stat points correctly there's no need for one?
> 
> oh and i finally got 3 elimintes on 3 dragons yay.. just need another 2 for my trainers SOB



tincture is required because the build for levelling a dragon to 25 and the build for a mire flyer is different. so usually people use one build to get to 25 ASAP and once they get to 25 they re-stat to mire flyer build.


----------



## Gir

New venue!! Spent a while grinding in there and got 11 of the familiars (not the boss ones though).

Also, is anyone interested in selling unhatched elemental eggs for 350 tbt? I value them at 120k tr and use the 35k tr = 100 tbt rate. Just let me know if you're selling! Trying to get a couple to hatch on my b-day c:


----------



## King Dorado

maybe its just me, but the background and the enemies artwork in the new level seem a bit below the quality of the other FR coli venues...


----------



## Gir

Yay I got one of the new fams!!!




I don't know if I want to keep it, or trade it for eggs...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gir said:


> Yay I got one of the new fams!!!
> 
> View attachment 193910
> 
> I don't know if I want to keep it, or trade it for eggs...



I want it so bad, I want all the snoots!





Also Ultra Ram looks like something out of Lisa Frank XD


----------



## Irelia

Got the fire sprite just recently! Broke again it seems :')
On this dreg


----------



## p e p p e r

i've grinded in the new venue for about 50 minutes & got 6 familiars, i want to get all of them but i'm so lazy!  i'm really hoping to get the bosses


----------



## Gir

^ Good luck! I've seen a few people selling/trading the tunnel hydras. I traded mine away this morning and did trade for another one so it would be in my bestiary again >_<

I also have extras of these if anyone wants to buy them for 3k tr each (or whatever the price for fodder familiars are)

spectral duskflapper
stormcloud harpy
flamescale illusionist
ashspine widow
ignited imp
serthis loremaster
ashscale ophiotaurus

All sold :>


----------



## p e p p e r

Gir said:


> ^ Good luck! I've seen a few people selling/trading the tunnel hydras. I traded mine away this morning and did trade for another one so it would be in my bestiary again >_<
> 
> I also have extras of these if anyone wants to buy them for 3k tr each (or whatever the price for fodder familiars are)
> 
> spectral duskflapper
> stormcloud harpy
> flamescale illusionist
> ashspine widow
> ignited imp
> serthis loremaster
> ashscale ophiotaurus



can i buy all of them?? i'll send you a cr, this will save me so much time


----------



## King Dorado

i bought a Fallout Streak familiar in MP, are they rare or something??


----------



## ssvv227

King Dad said:


> i bought a Fallout Streak familiar in MP, are they rare or something??



i do believe you can get them from chests or coli...sometimes AH prices are quite bizarre and goodness knows why some people have them up for prices that almost no one will buy........might be because it's from a venue that not too many people grind in?

------------------------------------


Gir said:


> Yay I got one of the new fams!!!
> 
> View attachment 193910
> 
> I don't know if I want to keep it, or trade it for eggs...



oooo congrats to you 8D i think the new bosses are pretty neat-looking but welps i don't think i have the time to grind it till it drops...if you can get a good deal trading for eggs i don't see why not


----------



## King Dorado

check out the preview at FR of the changes coming to the Auction House-- i really think theyve covered every angle for improving searches and listings, and they've eliminated that pesky pm system of purchase deliveries too!


----------



## brutalitea

I wonder what FR's staff definition of "just around the corner" is. A few weeks, a few months, end of the year?


----------



## King Dorado

oh my-- Wildclaw Scrolls are back in the gem MP....


----------



## Irelia

King Dad said:


> oh my-- Wildclaw Scrolls are back in the gem MP....



resists urge to buy a ton and sell for profit later
does anyone know how long the scrolls stay in the mp?


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> resists urge to buy a ton and sell for profit later
> does anyone know how long the scrolls stay in the mp?



until February 20, 2017 at 22:00 server time.

still, at 2000 gems, that's no small investment.  RIP the current AH listings!!  

i wonder how long it takes before the prices on the IFS threads and the AH go back up to 3k - 4k for them?


----------



## Gir

I'm glad the WC scrolls are in the gem MP, but I was hoping to get two of them when they came back and idk if I can make 4k gems in 10 days. Lol, we'll see...


----------



## p e p p e r

I got some of my dragons laced up with the sets I like.  I think they look goth and not grandma-style like King Dad says.  lol


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dad said:


> until February 20, 2017 at 22:00 server time.
> 
> still, at 2000 gems, that's no small investment.  RIP the current AH listings!!
> 
> i wonder how long it takes before the prices on the IFS threads and the AH go back up to 3k - 4k for them?



A long time lol. didn't hit 3kg until 7/8 months later. Maybe even longer than that. I think Noc event helped the prices rise


----------



## FancyThat

It's cool the WC scrolls are back, expensive but worth it  I got one last time for a project and I'm thinking of changing another dragon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've been trying to make my own FR art, it's not great but it's fun.
Make this Anomalous Skink.
One of my fave familiars on FR


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been trying to make my own FR art, it's not great but it's fun.
> Make this Anomalous Skink.
> One of my fave familiars on FR



It's really nice I like it , if you ever open a shop or something let me know ^^.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

FancyThat said:


> It's really nice I like it , if you ever open a shop or something let me know ^^.



Thanks! I do have a PWYW shop on here just not on FR, but I'm open to doing FR stuff. =]


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been trying to make my own FR art, it's not great but it's fun.
> Make this Anomalous Skink.
> One of my fave familiars on FR



super cute!! the bellies is chubby i love that. 



Also idk if I shared this but I made a Dragon Share! It's to keep me busy on FR. There's not much to do on there nowadays.

I just added graphics to it! Let me know what you think 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/1703097


----------



## Irelia

loving all the cheaper prices because of the WC scrolls

but also hating the higher rate for gems rip


----------



## King Dorado

TFW nobody buys ur breeding project babs

;A;

auuugggggh, i sunk time and money into creating beautiful triple orca imperial and nocturne breeding pairs that didn't exist on FR and i cant even get anyone to buy their babs, which are now almost RTB themselves.


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> TFW nobody buys ur breeding project babs
> 
> ;A;
> 
> auuugggggh, i sunk time and money into creating beautiful triple orca imperial and nocturne breeding pairs that didn't exist on FR and i cant even get anyone to buy their babs, which are now almost RTB themselves.



that's a bummer.  that's happened to some of my dergs as well. i had to drop the price significantly to sell them


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dad said:


> TFW nobody buys ur breeding project babs
> 
> ;A;
> 
> auuugggggh, i sunk time and money into creating beautiful triple orca imperial and nocturne breeding pairs that didn't exist on FR and i cant even get anyone to buy their babs, which are now almost RTB themselves.



Are you just trying to sell them on the MP? I would suggest making a post in the dragons for sale, with the MP unless someone is looking for that specific thing they won't get many views, if you post about them in the forum you will likely have more luck.


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are you just trying to sell them on the MP? I would suggest making a post in the dragons for sale, with the MP unless someone is looking for that specific thing they won't get many views, if you post about them in the forum you will likely have more luck.



thanks, i did make some new DFS threads today, but crikey those things get bumped multiple pages back in a matter of twenty minutes or so...

btw if anyone collects vistas, i saw several Redrock Cove vistas for sale pretty cheap like 25 gems or so...


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dad said:


> TFW nobody buys ur breeding project babs
> 
> ;A;
> 
> auuugggggh, i sunk time and money into creating beautiful triple orca imperial and nocturne breeding pairs that didn't exist on FR and i cant even get anyone to buy their babs, which are now almost RTB themselves.



I think triple orcas are a special subspecies

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2034844

You can register there and promote yourself! There is also the FR FB group. People love Orca so i'm surprised no one is buying.



Also idk if anyone collects Gen Ones here, but I have this dragon I hatched awhile back. I thought his colors were nice but no one  was interested.






10kt for him. I was gonna sell him for exalt fodder prices lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> thanks, i did make some new DFS threads today, but crikey those things get bumped multiple pages back in a matter of twenty minutes or so...
> 
> btw if anyone collects vistas, i saw several Redrock Cove vistas for sale pretty cheap like 25 gems or so...



Speaking of vistas, I only really like the baldwin tentacles one bc it reminds me of splatoon so much. But man the new venue vista...the demon horns. That's my junk. Totally bought one off of AH instead of waiting for it to drop in price lol


----------



## Gir

Shiemi said:


> loving all the cheaper prices because of the WC scrolls
> 
> but also hating the higher rate for gems rip



Starting to see some with 1g = 1k tr now. :c


----------



## Peisinoe

I didn't even know there was V-Day items...I love the swans D:


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> I didn't even know there was V-Day items...I love the swans D:



I didnt know this either!  looks like, from now through Feb.18th, there will be:

--a lovebirds vista in the MP
--a sweetheart swan familiar in swipps
--an enamored swan familiar in L3 brewing at Baldwins


----------



## mogyay

i wish i could get the vista it's so cute, i usually don't care about them since i never use the forums but eep cute. does anyone know how easy it is to find them on the marketplace?


----------



## Peisinoe

mogyay said:


> i wish i could get the vista it's so cute, i usually don't care about them since i never use the forums but eep cute. does anyone know how easy it is to find them on the marketplace?



They might go fast because of snipers, if you want I can get one for you? its 212500t with dom discount. I'm in Light. I have an extra one right now that I can trade.


This goes to everyone, if you need someone to get something with dom disc, I can get it for ya.


----------



## King Dorado

mogyay said:


> i wish i could get the vista it's so cute, i usually don't care about them since i never use the forums but eep cute. does anyone know how easy it is to find them on the marketplace?



there are a bunch on AH for less than 10% markup in the treasure prices...

ay carumba, the aH prices for the swipps ingredients for the fam, lmao!  that's so FR, im sure the prices drop tomorrow or at least by the 18th anyway...


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> there are a bunch on AH for less than 10% markup in the treasure prices...
> 
> ay carumba, the aH prices for the swipps ingredients for the fam, lmao!  that's so FR, im sure the prices drop tomorrow or at least by the 18th anyway...



lol. which ones do you need? I have tons of the bones, not a lot of the bees stuff tho


----------



## mogyay

for once i have plenty of all the ingredients but it's not showed up in swipp yet sigh


----------



## Gir

The price for the bird skulls aren't too bad. I was able to get one of each of the fams so far, but need to grind for more of the wax stuff. I need to save my tr for my secret cupid gift and a WC scroll so I think I'm gonna pass on the vista haha


----------



## brownboy102

Got a new Orca xxx crystal/facet/glimmer breeding pair, time to maybe make money
Sadly a lower chance of an imp since it's breeding PC and Imperials but Pearlcatchers are nice too


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> lol. which ones do you need? I have tons of the bones, not a lot of the bees stuff tho



aw thanks-- i actually went ahead though and bought the finished product (sweetheart swan) off AH just now for the low low price of 45 gems, and prices are dropping too...

i had a bunch of the sparrow skulls this morning but i hoard sold them coz i didnt know, oops...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Got a new Orca xxx crystal/facet/glimmer breeding pair, time to maybe make money
> Sadly a lower chance of an imp since it's breeding PC and Imperials but Pearlcatchers are nice too



what breed is the imp?  i have a female coatl for sale petals/butterfly/glimmer altho she's xyx orca plat orca.

EDIT-- meant what gender is the imp, lol


----------



## roseflower

Just bought the lovebird vista, aaah it?s so cute (I asked a Dom shop to get it for me)
Love the new swan familiars, the Swipp trade is up at this time and I?m brewing the other one c:


----------



## brownboy102

King Dorado said:


> what breed is the imp?  i have a female coatl for sale petals/butterfly/glimmer altho she's xyx orca plat orca.
> 
> EDIT-- meant what gender is the imp, lol



Male imp

Unfortunately at the moment I'm without a lot of treasure, spent it all on that PC lol
If I really do feel obliged to buy that Coatl though I might, just the slow breeding times that really set me off, along with the chances of not getting my desired Crystal/Facet/Glimmer gene

EDIT: Looking at the rarity guide, the chances would be 50/50 for all the genes since they all fall into the rare gene category.


----------



## King Dorado

Sparro said:


> Male imp
> 
> Unfortunately at the moment I'm without a lot of treasure, spent it all on that PC lol
> If I really do feel obliged to buy that Coatl though I might, just the slow breeding times that really set me off, along with the chances of not getting my desired Crystal/Facet/Glimmer gene
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the rarity guide, the chances would be 50/50 for all the genes since they all fall into the rare gene category.



no i think they'd be 1 in 4, coz you'd also get pet butt, pet face, and cry butt...  i had just assumed that those options worked for ya...  well the orca market is somewhat overcrowded now so if you keep looking you can prolly get an affordable cry face imp (or a noc would give you 50/50 on the breed of the babs)


----------



## brownboy102

King Dorado said:


> no i think they'd be 1 in 4, coz you'd also get pet butt, pet face, and cry butt...  i had just assumed that those options worked for ya...  well the orca market is somewhat overcrowded now so if you keep looking you can prolly get an affordable cry face imp (or a noc would give you 50/50 on the breed of the babs)



Meant for individual genes whoops, it's 4/4 yeah
I just don't have money so I can't, sorry


----------



## vel

Sparro said:


> Meant for individual genes whoops, it's 4/4 yeah
> I just don't have money so I can't, sorry



you wasted it all for that imp *eye emoji*

but rn i'm kinda just breeding and i'm running out of den space FAST so it kinda sucks


----------



## brutalitea

I'm still waiting for the valentine's day swan swipp trade to show up.


----------



## King Dorado

which couple has your Valentine's Day swans??

in my lair its gotta be Mr. and Mrs. TwoBits:
(theyre dressed up for their date night, down at the yacht club later on):


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> which couple has your Valentine's Day swans??
> 
> in my lair its gotta be Mr. and Mrs. TwoBits:
> (theyre dressed up for their date night, down at the yacht club later on):



my mother & daughter orcas have the swans (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## King Dorado

In the last week or so i've been in the right place at the right time and sniped the eastsong facemask and the ethereal trickster from the MP.  looking at AH prices, those seem to be more valuable as items, than the Foxfire vista you can make with them at Swipps.  has anybody sold the facemask and/or trickster on AH??  (sometimes stuff is listed, but none of it is actually selling....)


----------



## momiji345

Hatch some Beautiful Baby's today,If any one wants to buy a dragon here's the link to my post ~

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/2120202


New Baby's


----------



## Irelia

1g = 1000 t
brb currently quitting fr forever

also does anyone have any junk apparel / familiars to sell? I can only buy in treasure atm lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> 1g = 1000 t
> brb currently quitting fr forever



oops- i just let somebody pay me mixed for a dragon at 1g:850T.  doh!


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> In the last week or so i've been in the right place at the right time and sniped the eastsong facemask and the ethereal trickster from the MP.  looking at AH prices, those seem to be more valuable as items, than the Foxfire vista you can make with them at Swipps.  has anybody sold the facemask and/or trickster on AH??  (sometimes stuff is listed, but none of it is actually selling....)



Sometimes people like making the items, but usually it's always cheaper to just buy the item itself. Doesn't hurt to try to sell it on the AH though. I once got lucky with an old fest accent, none on the AH and I was able to sell it for the price of a UM accent lol


----------



## Irelia

Is anyone interested in any of these beautiful xxxs 



Spoiler: clickkk






























throw a price at me, ill probably accept


----------



## p e p p e r

confessions of an animal hoarder


----------



## FancyThat

My newest accent on my tiger dragon 






Lovely dragons for sale above, if I had room if be buying.


----------



## King Dorado

dat Swipps trade for da Sweetheart Swan is up for the final time...


----------



## Irelia

woo the circus!
I don't know why these festivals start whenever I have break from school, but I'm not complaining...

feel too lazy to coli grind though.. might just buy it all at the end when everything is cheap


----------



## Gir

Happy Trickmurk circus everyone!! Really liking the card apparel!

Also did a small birthday hatch with 16 eggs. They're all pretty horrible though (their terts ruined everything)

Opened up a thread asking for scry help if anyone wanted to see what I got.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Happy Trickmurk circus everyone!! Really liking the card apparel!
> 
> Also did a small birthday hatch with 16 eggs. They're all pretty horrible though (their terts ruined everything)
> 
> Opened up a thread asking for scry help if anyone wanted to see what I got.



happy birthday, Gir!!!

i liked this scry for 30967095 w/iridescent butterfly spines


----------



## roseflower

Happy Trickmurk! The new apparel is awesome, love the cards, I put some stuff on my Pearlcatcher and she`s my Shadow rep this week^^




- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> Happy Trickmurk circus everyone!! Really liking the card apparel!
> 
> Also did a small birthday hatch with 16 eggs. They're all pretty horrible though (their terts ruined everything)
> 
> Opened up a thread asking for scry help if anyone wanted to see what I got.



Happy birthday, I like the Marigold Tundra, looking tropical c:


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Happy Trickmurk! The new apparel is awesome, love the cards, I put some stuff on my Pearlcatcher and she`s my Shadow rep this week^^



I agree- the apparel and vista look awesome, the goblin is only ok, but the skins/accents overall are really great, i bought four in MP and the two for brewing are 2 of my faves as well.  i got like 25 currency gathering and a chest, i think i only got 1 chest before gathering and usually i only get 15 currency gathering so the gathering RNG was kind to me today!  

the coli rng tho, still being stingy like it was during ice fest.  i tried out all of the top 5 levels per the guide but none were fruitful, maybe it was the lag as its pretty bad today (wish they would change the new membership week to every other month or get bigger servers or something...)


----------



## Gir

Got an egg while grinding and immediately hatched it...









King Dorado said:


> happy birthday, Gir!!!
> 
> i liked this scry for 30967095 w/iridescent butterfly spines
> -snip-



Thank you!
That's a really nice scry too! Can't decide which hatchling I want to keep yet, but she's one of the top contenders. 



roseflower said:


> Happy birthday, I like the Marigold Tundra, looking tropical c:



Thank you! Lol, another user mentioned a tropical vibe from that dragon as well.
Also, your pearlcatcher looks great!


----------



## momiji345

Am loving this skin #she's cold as ice ,Am so happy i keep this girl around,Skin makes her look like ghost and i use the ribbons so it looks like its a evil spirits is sealed

 In other news at coliseum no luck on drop...


----------



## King Dorado

HALF off for TBTers on my dragons for sale

all the dragons on page 6 of my lair are listed for sale on the AH
imperials
bogsneaks
nocturnes
wildclaw

link:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=6

If you see one you like, click on their page to view their AH price and send me a CR for half price.


----------



## Irelia

g-guys... Guess what!






at long last! I feel so accomplished lol. 
Now I'm going to finally waste my money on gen 1s and UMs like I've always wanted to


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> g-guys... Guess what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at long last! I feel so accomplished lol.
> Now I'm going to finally waste my money on gen 1s and UMs like I've always wanted to



gradulations!  *o*

(let us know if u ever get tired of any of them sprites, okay...?)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Lord... so I'm grinding and I see a chest and then I look and it's not even an event chest... just a normal coli chest... how freaking rude.


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Lord... so I'm grinding and I see a chest and then I look and it's not even an event chest... just a normal coli chest... how freaking rude.



lol.  other than occasional festi chests, ive only gotten "crates" from coli, and those various level-themed little coffers with like 200T in them.  are there other kinds of chests there?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dorado said:


> lol.  other than occasional festi chests, ive only gotten "crates" from coli, and those various level-themed little coffers with like 200T in them.  are there other kinds of chests there?



That's what I mean, I'm grinding Ghostlight and it keeps giving me the bone chests, which are the crate things like you're talking about. But there are also chests some of the places drop that have those Fam skins in them.


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> g-guys... Guess what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at long last! I feel so accomplished lol.
> Now I'm going to finally waste my money on gen 1s and UMs like I've always wanted to



congrats!!! i see you at the double rad lol



also today is the last day for wc scrolls!


----------



## roseflower

Shiemi said:


> g-guys... Guess what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at long last! I feel so accomplished lol.
> Now I'm going to finally waste my money on gen 1s and UMs like I've always wanted to



Congrats on completing Shiemi, that was really fast 
I still need Ice, Lighning, Earth and ... Light, but that one would be a long term goal^^


----------



## JellyLu

Can someone please brew me that male imp fest accent ;;;; I can repay you somehow~

I also have discounts since I'm shadow so if anyone wants me to get them something lmk and what not~


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> congrats!!! i see you at the double rad lol
> 
> 
> 
> also today is the last day for wc scrolls!



I know hahaha. Really hope nobody snipes it 
And thanks!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Congrats on completing Shiemi, that was really fast
> I still need Ice, Lighning, Earth and ... Light, but that one would be a long term goal^^



Off site trades are extremely helpful xD
I wish you luck! Light is a hard one


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> I know hahaha. Really hope nobody snipes it
> And thanks!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Off site trades are extremely helpful xD
> I wish you luck! Light is a hard one




Nah there's a double pearl for auction right now so I think anyone who was interested in the rad is moving towards that.


----------



## roseflower

Shiemi said:


> Off site trades are extremely helpful xD
> I wish you luck! Light is a hard one


Thank you! Yeah it?s not my main goal on Flight Rising to have a Light sprite, but besides the sprites, there isn?t really much left to save up for and to collect (of the retired items I?m interested in), so I?ll see how it goes c:


----------



## King Dorado

who else bought a Valentine's Day dragon last week?

i was going to change the name of mine to Cupid, but i havent decided yet if im going to find a different Valentines derg.  maybe i will just look for different flowers to put on him:


----------



## Gir

^ That's cute!! Didn't bother with buying a Valentine's dragon though. I did hatch a nest of my only breeding pair on Valentine's day, but they're not pink, more zombied colored.



JellyLu said:


> Can someone please brew me that male imp fest accent ;;;; I can repay you somehow~
> 
> I also have discounts since I'm shadow so if anyone wants me to get them something lmk and what not~


Are you still looking for the accent? I have an extra if you still need it. 

Also, I was only able to get enough for 1 WC scroll before they cycled out. but now all I have to do is get some tr genes and I'll be able to finish my g1 nature rep


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> who else bought a Valentine's Day dragon last week?
> 
> i was going to change the name of mine to Cupid, but i havent decided yet if im going to find a different Valentines derg.  maybe i will just look for different flowers to put on him:



I didn't buy a V-day dragon but he sure is cute. I love rose and pearl! Also that lyre accent fits well as a bow 



Gir said:


> ^ That's cute!! Didn't bother with buying a Valentine's dragon though. I did hatch a nest of my only breeding pair on Valentine's day, but they're not pink, more zombied colored.
> 
> 
> Are you still looking for the accent? I have an extra if you still need it.
> 
> Also, I was only able to get enough for 1 WC scroll before they cycled out. but now all I have to do is get some tr genes and I'll be able to finish my g1 nature rep



What do you have planned for your nature rep??


----------



## momiji345

If any one have extra Breed Change: Nocturne and would like to trade plz check my post

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drt/2126021

I got this Bog for only 20 pine cone,Hoping too breed change him into Noc  






Primary Radioactive Petals
Secondary Radioactive Butterfly
Tertiary Leaf Glimmer


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> If any one have extra Breed Change: Nocturne and would like to trade plz check my post
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drt/2126021
> 
> I got this Bog for only 20 pine cone,Hoping too breed change him into Noc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary Radioactive Petals
> Secondary Radioactive Butterfly
> Tertiary Leaf Glimmer



well congrats, you did it-- he looks awesome!!!  i dont recall seeing any radio nocs with those genes in AH before!

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> who else bought a Valentine's Day dragon last week?
> 
> i was going to change the name of mine to Cupid, but i havent decided yet if im going to find a different Valentines derg.  maybe i will just look for different flowers to put on him:



which look do you guys like better for my Cupid-- the cherubic one above?

or the greek deity look below?:


----------



## King Dorado

woot for the low price of 12 gems i picked up another derg born on Valentine's Day,
here's Aphrodite!
I dont usually go for gembond but i think it works great on her:


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> ^ That's cute!! Didn't bother with buying a Valentine's dragon though. I did hatch a nest of my only breeding pair on Valentine's day, but they're not pink, more zombied colored.
> 
> 
> Are you still looking for the accent? I have an extra if you still need it.
> 
> Also, I was only able to get enough for 1 WC scroll before they cycled out. but now all I have to do is get some tr genes and I'll be able to finish my g1 nature rep



King Dorado has me covered, thanks though! ^-^


----------



## p e p p e r

ahh i love the new apparel!!! i'm going to hoard so many of these 






- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> who else bought a Valentine's Day dragon last week?
> 
> i was going to change the name of mine to Cupid, but i havent decided yet if im going to find a different Valentines derg.  maybe i will just look for different flowers to put on him:



what a great valentines coatl!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> woot for the low price of 12 gems i picked up another derg born on Valentine's Day,
> here's Aphrodite!
> I dont usually go for gembond but i think it works great on her:



that's a great find. gembond usually looks hideous but it only looks good on coatls

- - - Post Merge - - -



momiji345 said:


> If any one have extra Breed Change: Nocturne and would like to trade plz check my post
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drt/2126021
> 
> I got this Bog for only 20 pine cone,Hoping too breed change him into Noc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary Radioactive Petals
> Secondary Radioactive Butterfly
> Tertiary Leaf Glimmer



omg what a lucky find! 20 pinecones??? he looks great


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> well congrats, you did it-- he looks awesome!!!  i dont recall seeing any radio nocs with those genes in AH before!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> which look do you guys like better for my Cupid-- the cherubic one above?
> 
> or the greek deity look below?:



Greek deity for sure! I think it was the eye apparel on the first one that made it odd...




p e p p e r said:


> ahh i love the new apparel!!! i'm going to hoard so many of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what a great valentines coatl!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great find. gembond usually looks hideous but it only looks good on coatls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg what a lucky find! 20 pinecones??? he looks great



Gembond looks good on SD's imo. I always like to scry SD's with X/Toxin/Gembond. The gems sit perfectly on the wings pattern


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> Greek deity for sure! I think it was the eye apparel on the first one that made it odd...




yeah the eyes and antenna gave him an androgynous look but that seemed sort of cherubic too...  one of those autumnal wreaths might also look good but i havent seen any on AH



Peisinoe said:


> Gembond looks good on SD's imo. I always like to scry SD's with X/Toxin/Gembond. The gems sit perfectly on the wings pattern



i havent checked it out on SDs yet...
ive got a pair of tundras with triple ice and gembond and it looks great on them becaquse it resembles ice crystals, really boosts their look


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> What do you have planned for your nature rep??



I wanted one of these "tree" dragons that a lot of people have. So brown-range ripple primary with green-range freckle secondary. He's all gened up now, thanks to selling some pinecones c:





He was the cheapest gen one with the colors I needed when I was checking AH a couple weeks ago, started as an all basic tuntun



King Dorado said:


> well congrats, you did it-- he looks awesome!!!  i dont recall seeing any radio nocs with those genes in AH before!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> which look do you guys like better for my Cupid-- the cherubic one above?
> 
> or the greek deity look below?:




I like the one with the hat better, the eye apparel on the other one looked sorta off to me. Though the hat kinda looks either too big or crooked on a coatl head




p e p p e r said:


> ahh i love the new apparel!!! i'm going to hoard so many of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what a great valentines coatl!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great find. gembond usually looks hideous but it only looks good on coatls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg what a lucky find! 20 pinecones??? he looks great



Oi that's a beautiful imp


----------



## Irelia

Gir said:


> I wanted one of these "tree" dragons that a lot of people have. So brown-range ripple primary with green-range freckle secondary. He's all gened up now, thanks to selling some pinecones c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the cheapest gen one with the colors I needed when I was checking AH a couple weeks ago, started as an all basic tuntun



Oh god that's gorgeous! Even more impressed when I realized it was a gen 1. Awesome tree dragon *applauds*


----------



## momiji345

Hatch 5 New Baby's ,I got petty lucky with my eggs ^^

 YXXSunshine /XYXSaffron /XXYSunshine/XXYSunshine/Mix colors Saffron /Sunshine /Sunset


----------



## momiji345

Hatch some New Baby's , I got petty lucky with my 5 eggs ^^ I got YXXSunshine /XYXSaffron /XXYSunshine/XXYSunshine And 1 mix colors Saffron /Sunshine /Sunset 


p e p p e r -omg your dragon looks awesome.I am already hoarding 3 of the apparel,but am secretly wanting more XD


----------



## King Dorado

momiji345 said:


> Hatch 5 New Baby's ,I got petty lucky with my eggs ^^
> 
> YXXSunshine /XYXSaffron /XXYSunshine/XXYSunshine/Mix colors Saffron /Sunshine /Sunset



nice babs!
aww i might have even bought one if i werent out of lairspace (and out of currency)


----------



## King Dorado

thread seems jammed


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> I wanted one of these "tree" dragons that a lot of people have. So brown-range ripple primary with green-range freckle secondary. He's all gened up now, thanks to selling some pinecones c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the cheapest gen one with the colors I needed when I was checking AH a couple weeks ago, started as an all basic tuntun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the one with the hat better, the eye apparel on the other one looked sorta off to me. Though the hat kinda looks either too big or crooked on a coatl head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi that's a beautiful imp



GORGEOUS!!!

Another great accent is the budgie perch. Also would you like birds for apparel? I have tons..i used to also have a tree wc gen 1 lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I scattered another one of my older dragons and i got a nice triple pastel combo!






Pearl/Blush/Robin

I'm thinking this for the final look







I always take forever to gene up any dragon that has gem genes, because once I place it on there it's never coming off lol. Even if there are better looking genes for that combo


----------



## FancyThat

Gir said:


> I wanted one of these "tree" dragons that a lot of people have. So brown-range ripple primary with green-range freckle secondary. He's all gened up now, thanks to selling some pinecones c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the cheapest gen one with the colors I needed when I was checking AH a couple weeks ago, started as an all basic tuntun



Awesome tree dragon, I love nature dragons and yours is stunning . Everyone's dragons are so pretty .

Love this years shadow items especially that familiar, so sweet looking. I've only got one chest so far though.


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Another great accent is the budgie perch. Also would you like birds for apparel? I have tons..i used to also have a tree wc gen 1 lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I scattered another one of my older dragons and i got a nice triple pastel combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl/Blush/Robin
> 
> I'm thinking this for the final look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always take forever to gene up any dragon that has gem genes, because once I place it on there it's never coming off lol. Even if there are better looking genes for that combo



Thank you! I saw that accent too, it was cute but the peace dove covered up two of the birds on the accent, so I went with the other one instead. Not really looking for the other bird apparel, thanks though. Also, nice pastel bab


----------



## Irelia

when people are still using the high gem rate used when the WC scrolls were in. :')

I remember when it was 1:650 :')


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> when people are still using the high gem rate used when the WC scrolls were in. :')
> 
> I remember when it was 1:650 :')



There aren't a lot of gems in circulation :/ they were all sent back to FR /sad


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> There aren't a lot of gems in circulation :/ they were all sent back to FR /sad



oh shoot you're right
o-o darn I never even buy things with treasure... always with gems (it's weird)

on another note im completely in love with your ls signature <3


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> oh shoot you're right
> o-o darn I never even buy things with treasure... always with gems (it's weird)
> 
> on another note im completely in love with your ls signature <3



90% of the time things in gems are cheaper during this like this, since people want gems. Tons of people undercut in the AH lol.

Also thank you!!! Lichtdrache made it. They also make free adopts for all flights

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1908783/1

Have you found any nice gen ones and/or accents? I remember you said you wanted to get into that scene!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got an egg gathering today! WOO! I hardly ever get eggs. =D


----------



## Peisinoe

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got an egg gathering today! WOO! I hardly ever get eggs. =D



Grats!! It's hard to get them when you level up ;~;


----------



## FancyThat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got an egg gathering today! WOO! I hardly ever get eggs. =D



Awesome congrats ^^, are you going to sell or hatch?


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got an egg gathering today! WOO! I hardly ever get eggs. =D



nice, congrats!
ive only gotten two before from gathering, and three from coli drops.  (well, other than NotN, i got like five noc eggs i think in that)  

the first two, wtaer and wind, i sold for about 200kT each to somebody that needed a short payment plan, which i dont think anyone pays that much anymore for eggs.
the third was an earth egg i hatched during earth festival and kept the derg.
the fourth was a nature egg, i traded it along with some noc eggs for a nature sprite.
the fifth is a light egg i still have, dunno what i'll do w/ it


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> 90% of the time things in gems are cheaper during this like this, since people want gems. Tons of people undercut in the AH lol.
> 
> Also thank you!!! Lichtdrache made it. They also make free adopts for all flights
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/adopt/1908783/1
> 
> Have you found any nice gen ones and/or accents? I remember you said you wanted to get into that scene!




Ah that's so cool! I'm totally going to set the thundercrack carnival one as my fr sig! Thanks lol!

Other than the double radioactive, nothing has really caught my eye yet. Speaking of which the auction ends tomorrow I think! I was also curious the other day about how much triple g1s go for... is like around 50kg or so?
Also yes haha, I have a _ton_ of usermade accents. Thanks to gasp lol.


----------



## JellyLu

I got an Onyx Idol chest today while gathering o:
Does anyone want to trade for Bottled Wrath, Glowing Inkcap, or Twilight Brambles?

Edit: Traded~


----------



## Gir

^ Congrats on the chest! I haven't gotten one from digging yet, but I've gotten two of those chameleon familiars...to bad they're only worth like 6 gems xD



So, instead of saving up gems for another WC scroll that probably be priced at 3k g by the time I get enough saved up, I bought a G1 that was already a WC for 500 g

He'll probably end up costing me more though since I'll probably scatter him a million times!
1st scatter and he looks like this:







He started off as spring/rose/aqua


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> Ah that's so cool! I'm totally going to set the thundercrack carnival one as my fr sig! Thanks lol!
> 
> Other than the double radioactive, nothing has really caught my eye yet. Speaking of which the auction ends tomorrow I think! I was also curious the other day about how much triple g1s go for... is like around 50kg or so?
> Also yes haha, I have a _ton_ of usermade accents. Thanks to gasp lol.




Hmm. It depends. I think for not popular colors then it'll be around 30-50kg. There was a triple peacock going around for that price. 

However if it's suuuuuper popular like a triple midnight/orca/pearl then you can expect 100kg+. 
There was a triple midnight someone bought for pure gems at 100kg. However Valishtu(?), has a triple blue they purchased with a KS item. TBH I think something like orca/pearl/radioactive with nice eyes can go for ks value just because it's more difficult to get triples now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> ^ Congrats on the chest! I haven't gotten one from digging yet, but I've gotten two of those chameleon familiars...to bad they're only worth like 6 gems xD
> 
> 
> 
> So, instead of saving up gems for another WC scroll that probably be priced at 3k g by the time I get enough saved up, I bought a G1 that was already a WC for 500 g
> 
> He'll probably end up costing me more though since I'll probably scatter him a million times!
> 1st scatter and he looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He started off as spring/rose/aqua



500G is a steal! That scatter is nice too!!


----------



## Irelia

Welp I lost the gen 1 auction... basically bid everything I had and it still wasn't enough :') (went up to 25kg)

maybe I'll come across another double radioactive when I'm richer 
//sulks and cries


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> Welp I lost the gen 1 auction... basically bid everything I had and it still wasn't enough :') (went up to 25kg)
> 
> maybe I'll come across another double radioactive when I'm richer
> //sulks and cries



Lol man that sucks but yeah Krysilian got mad $$$. I was in a bidding war with them once or was it another K user? Got lucky when it was over and the person said it wasn't fair to accept items this late lmao


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> Lol man that sucks but yeah Krysilian got mad $$$. I was in a bidding war with them once or was it another K user? Got lucky when it was over and the person said it wasn't fair to accept items this late lmao



Yeah when I saw that gilded crown in her avatar _I knew it was over_ xD
Probably wasn't them since I put in a windbound plumage when I was starting to run out of cash lol. Auctions are pretty fun though, gotta admit


----------



## JellyLu

Loving how my boy Cadaver looks in this accent





(Thanks again King Dorado ^^)


----------



## King Dorado

OML i finally sold one of my breeding project dergs on the AH, i could almost cri.  *A*
(now i'm only 2300 gems upside down on the project...)

but TFW u finally sell a perfect breeding project bab and the purchaser immediately changes the genes on the derg...  0___0


----------



## brutalitea

Got all the skins/items I want from trickmurk. Left with 8 pinecones extra.


----------



## Gir

Can't wait for the AH update, it's been acting funny for me lately. A couple minutes before my actions expire, it completely erases them from the my activity listings (so I can cancel them sooner) and the AH listing so I can see how many more minutes they have left/price. 

I got a PM from someone asking to buy one of my dragons for the opposite currency, I couldn't remember how much I listed them for so tried to check on my activity/AH listings but it wasn't there. Couple minutes later all my auctions expire and I had like 13 dragons listed and the AH history only shows the past 6 things at a time and the dragon I needed to price check wasn't one of them!! GRRR still no idea how much I was charging for it. So I'll just let them pay whatever for it. At least it's getting a home.


----------



## vel

i'm kinda sick of my dragons but at the same time i would never lose my babies, so it's like a weird war i have with myself ;;


----------



## Aquari

ive spent about 110k on my imp, Camellia to make her a rose queen







i dont regret a thing :'}


----------



## Irelia

Teabagel said:


> ive spent about 110k on my imp, Camellia to make her a rose queen
> 
> x
> 
> i dont regret a thing :'}



Wow she looks absolutely amazing with that accent! It looks pretty worth the 110k 

---------------


Does anyone happen to have any Runestones / Deity dolls they can let me borrow? I want the achievement
I could buy them off of you too lmk your price


----------



## King Dorado

Shiemi said:


> Wow she looks absolutely amazing with that accent! It looks pretty worth the 110k
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to have any Runestones / Deity dolls they can let me borrow? I want the achievement
> I could buy them off of you too lmk your price



you can borrow the ones ive got, let me know which you need:

runestones:  earth, fire, lightning,, light, nature, plague, water.  (i have this achievement but need thme back for brewing the runebooks).

dolls:  ice, nature, water, arcane.  (i dont have this achievement yet)


----------



## FancyThat

Teabagel said:


> ive spent about 110k on my imp, Camellia to make her a rose queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont regret a thing :'}



She looks great, I've always liked that accent .


----------



## p e p p e r

Shiemi said:


> Wow she looks absolutely amazing with that accent! It looks pretty worth the 110k
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to have any Runestones / Deity dolls they can let me borrow? I want the achievement
> I could buy them off of you too lmk your price



my flight had a thread that loaned out the sets, it took about 6 months of being in my hoard for the achievements to register - some of the achievements on there are so glitchy


----------



## Peisinoe

Teabagel said:


> ive spent about 110k on my imp, Camellia to make her a rose queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont regret a thing :'}



I love the floral accents. Also since it's a past festival, its usually cheaper!


----------



## Aquari

Peisinoe said:


> I love the floral accents. Also since it's a past festival, its usually cheaper!



yea i got the accent for about 97k then had to get sepia lace anklet, hopefully i can get more things for her ive resorted to spamming scavenging everyday for a light egg, or selling some unwanted dragons for treasure, im so sick of playing those fairground games


----------



## Aquari

double post


----------



## Peisinoe

Teabagel said:


> yea i got the accent for about 97k then had to get sepia lace anklet, hopefully i can get more things for her ive resorted to spamming scavenging everyday for a light egg, or selling some unwanted dragons for treasure, im so sick of playing those fairground games



Do you coliseum? Also if you breed dragons for fodder you can sell those!!


There is a big dom going on so basic adults are going for 9-9.5k easy this week. Should go up by friday


----------



## Irelia

p e p p e r said:


> my flight had a thread that loaned out the sets, it took about 6 months of being in my hoard for the achievements to register - some of the achievements on there are so glitchy



_6 Months!?_
Oh god I hope I get mine quicker Dx 

Also does that shock switch achievement even work?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> There is a big dom going on so basic adults are going for 9-9.5k easy this week. Should go up by friday



go *lightning*!!!!!!!


----------



## Peisinoe

Finished geneing her up! 







 thinking  about renaming her...  She's my fodder trainer along with her "twin" sister here







Cream and sapphire in poison/toxin are amazing. 

Any name suggestions? My permas are usually Mythological and or constellation named


----------



## tumut

okay so I really like bogsneaks




















hard to dress tho


----------



## Peisinoe

AHHHHHHH
I WAS LIKE HEY LETS HATCH SOME EGGS






LMao

obs obs watermelon


----------



## King Dorado

is Level 14 the suckiest Baldwin's level or wut???


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> AHHHHHHH
> I WAS LIKE HEY LETS HATCH SOME EGGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMao
> 
> obs obs watermelon



**** that's a lucky hatch!!!


----------



## King Dorado

hrm thread seems stuck

- - - Post Merge - - -

and a firm poke has got it flowing again


----------



## Peisinoe

i really want to sell a lot of my usermade accents and apparel lol

Anyone interested in sylvan and or silks? I can sell them at MP price


----------



## Irelia

Peisinoe said:


> i really want to sell a lot of my usermade accents and apparel lol
> 
> Anyone interested in sylvan and or silks? I can sell them at MP price



sell me all your UM accents and fuel my addiction


----------



## Peisinoe

Shiemi said:


> sell me all your UM accents and fuel my addiction



HIT ME UP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> i really want to sell a lot of my usermade accents and apparel lol
> 
> Anyone interested in sylvan and or silks? I can sell them at MP price



If you have any accents left I'd love to look through them, accents are so addictive lol.


----------



## King Dorado

did anybody enter the item caption contest?

here's my entry:

*Name:* Marine Iguana
*Caption:* Marine Iguanas are said to be the toughest of all iguanas, which is why most dragons will tenderize them in marinade before consumption.


----------



## Peisinoe

FancyThat said:


> If you have any accents left I'd love to look through them, accents are so addictive lol.



I do! What breeds/styles are you looking for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> did anybody enter the item caption contest?
> 
> here's my entry:
> 
> *Name:* Marine Iguana
> *Caption:* Marine Iguanas are said to be the toughest of all iguanas, which is why most dragons will tenderize them in marinade before consumption.



 I didn't lol. I never come up with anything witty enough haha


----------



## brutalitea

Peisinoe said:


> AHHHHHHH
> I WAS LIKE HEY LETS HATCH SOME EGGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMao
> 
> obs obs watermelon



wow I'm envious.

got all the mats/money for Spinner now just need 2 gold muck.... Gonna be a pain.


----------



## King Dorado

check out the cool noc accent on this derg that was on FR front page:


----------



## Peisinoe

Here's the link to the ones im selling, I'm also looking for some accents

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1969129#post_22397134


Shiemi I added more since you last looked, lmk if you are interested. You can pm me here or FR!


----------



## King Dorado

do any of you do anything for your flight's festival??

and, do all the flights plan extracurricular activities and contests for their festival?  if so ive never noticed before, i've only bought accents and farmed the coliseum for chests and festive favors currency, dunno whether contests and such are held each time...


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> do any of you do anything for your flight's festival??
> 
> and, do all the flights plan extracurricular activities and contests for their festival?  if so ive never noticed before, i've only bought accents and farmed the coliseum for chests and festive favors currency, dunno whether contests and such are held each time...




There are usually events that are hosted. Ice did a Pok?mon themed one I think. When I was in shadow I hosted the cooking event.


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> do any of you do anything for your flight's festival??
> 
> and, do all the flights plan extracurricular activities and contests for their festival?  if so ive never noticed before, i've only bought accents and farmed the coliseum for chests and festive favors currency, dunno whether contests and such are held each time...



i'm guessing most flights have extra activities, our flights had a bunch of different badges you could earn from exalting certain dragons, earning a certain amount of treasure, art contest ect.  hopefully it will be a fun festival for you


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> I do! What breeds/styles are you looking for?



Coatls, imps and WC mainly although I do have other species. I like to have a large rotation of accents in storage to put on my dragons. 

My lair http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=136646 so you can see the sort of accents I like and am currently using , anything like that really.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> do any of you do anything for your flight's festival??
> 
> and, do all the flights plan extracurricular activities and contests for their festival?  if so ive never noticed before, i've only bought accents and farmed the coliseum for chests and festive favors currency, dunno whether contests and such are held each time...



Usually yes although like you I don't get involved as much.


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> do any of you do anything for your flight's festival??
> 
> and, do all the flights plan extracurricular activities and contests for their festival?  if so ive never noticed before, i've only bought accents and farmed the coliseum for chests and festive favors currency, dunno whether contests and such are held each time...



Yes but the quality and number of events varies for each flight.


----------



## King Dorado

next week is St. Patrick's Day, sopo it would be great if they gave us shamrock-green top hats in the MP (but i have a feeling there won't be anything lol).  

so here's my anticipated look for a lucky leprechaun dragon (but hopefully i can clear lairspace and get a green derg that's a little less busy than this triple radioactive guy); can anybody think of other apparel that would add a leprechaun look?  i tried a staff also, and glasses, but they didnt look good.  too bad there's no pot of gold apparel (why isnt there?  dragons are supposed to love hoarding gold i thought....):


----------



## vel

how do you guys find the right outfits for your dragons, everything is so expensive but i want to deck them out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

vel said:


> how do you guys find the right outfits for your dragons, everything is so expensive but i want to deck them out



Buy everything and then try them on. That's my tactic at least. XD If I am looking for something for a specific dragon I'll look for a matching or clashing color depending on what I think would look best. Also if you have Bio's you can do something related to what they do, like if they're a gardener for your clan you wouldn't have him head to toe in armor right? (or maybe you would, maybe gardening is more dangerous than I thought) but stuff like that usually helps me figure out what to get for them. =]


----------



## King Dorado

vel said:


> how do you guys find the right outfits for your dragons, everything is so expensive but i want to deck them out



Ive hardly put apparel on many of my dragons at all, for the most part ive obtained dragons that i thought were really cool-looking and i didnt want to cover up their genes and colors.  but some of these that are sort of characters, ive looked through the MP (treasure and gem) and the Auction House to see what may look right, then i either look for cheap deals on AH or try to catch the item on sale in the MP.  sometimes i just use what's in my hoard already from chests/gathering if its close enough so i dont have to spend anything.


----------



## King Dorado

anybody want to buy an Antique Lace Waist Frill piece of apparel for, 100 tbt??


----------



## Alienfish

-sneaks head in-

finally, like one day until i can change flight.. arcane's been kinda boring and since i'm p active over there now.. changing to light so see ya there


----------



## roseflower

Sheila said:


> -sneaks head in-
> 
> finally, like one day until i can change flight.. arcane's been kinda boring and since i'm p active over there now.. changing to light so see ya there



Hiya, nice to see you here again, have fun in your new flight


----------



## King Dorado

50% off sale pretty dragons!

all dragons from page 6 of my lair that are for sale on AH are 50% off for TBT members
if you see one you like you can see their AH price from the purchase button
and send me CR for half price
(gems to treasure at 1:900)

these dragons all have Petals Butterfly Glimmer
most are xxx triple colors some xxy and xyx
includes imperials, wildclaws, coatl, nocturnes, bogsneaks,

page 6:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=6


and a few are on page 5


----------



## brutalitea

Sheila said:


> -sneaks head in-
> 
> finally, like one day until i can change flight.. arcane's been kinda boring and since i'm p active over there now.. changing to light so see ya there



Nice choice! I'm in Light ^_^


----------



## King Dorado

crikey, when i wanted one of those winged helmets for apparel, there were none to be had on AH for days so i had to pay full freight 200 gems at the MP.  now that i decided the dragon i bought it for looks better in different headware, everybody and their mother is selling  the winged helmet at cutrate prices on the AH.  

TFW losing my a$$ again on Flight Rising


----------



## King Dorado

so a month ago, for Valentine's week, people are like, Hey FR, why dontcha release a bow and arrow apparel so's i ca ndress up my Cupid derg?  and FR is al llike,  :::crickets chirping:::

but nooooooow, a month later, they release bow and arrow apaprel?
that's just so FR.... smh...
we'll probably get shamrock-green top hats in July...


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: selling 2 baby draggies, i dont care what you use them for, 7k treasure ea. pm me if interested!


----------



## Alienfish

roseflower said:


> Hiya, nice to see you here again, have fun in your new flight



heckle boops glittermama snoot Light is real nice so far  And I like the themes way more than pleg tbh *sprinkles glitter*


----------



## p e p p e r

Sheila said:


> heckle boops glittermama snoot Light is real nice so far  And I like the themes way more than pleg tbh *sprinkles glitter*



Cool! Hope you enjoy Light, it will be sweet to get dom all the time too


----------



## King Dorado

if anyone snags one of the new archery quivers, please hmu, i can trade you one of the new archery capes.  
(i needs the quiver for me Cupid dragon...)


----------



## momiji345

Hey guys am looking for Ranger's set / If any one have plz let me know, I can pay With BTB ~


----------



## King Dorado

so now i finally have a proper bow and arrow for my Cupid dragon!  let me now if you guys think a different color would suit him better;






alas, i see no shamrock top hats in the MP today, so i guess this is my final Leprechaun look for St. Patrick's Day.  (wondering tho if a gold tunic might look better than the white shirt/bowtie).   will try t osnag a St Patricks Day bab today with more muted colors to fill this out:






- - - Post Merge - - -

woot- found a bab already, here's his adult scry--






- - - Post Merge - - -

double seafoam pistachio (shamrocks are too dark actually for the apparel)


----------



## p e p p e r

Is anyone here playing Breath of the Wild? They have dragons in the game! It's the most amazing game ever!

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> so now i finally have a proper bow and arrow for my Cupid dragon!  let me now if you guys think a different color would suit him better;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alas, i see no shamrock top hats in the MP today, so i guess this is my final Leprechaun look for St. Patrick's Day.  (wondering tho if a gold tunic might look better than the white shirt/bowtie).   will try t osnag a St Patricks Day bab today with more muted colors to fill this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> woot- found a bab already, here's his adult scry--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> double seafoam pistachio (shamrocks are too dark actually for the apparel)



looking good!  i think gold tunic would look better on your St Patty's day derg & the arrow from Volcanic Vents would look the best for your cupid  since it's red but that's probably going to be a hard to get drop


----------



## roseflower

I completed the Pathfinder set, and now I`m collecting the Bowmans`s set, just need the quiver




Hoping to get the Toxophilite set from the coli, especially the Toxophilite's Cape.  
I sniped some of the pieces from the marketplace, it was impossible to snipe when the Lace apparel was released, prices drop faster too, it seems.

Edit: Got the Bowman's Quiver^^


----------



## King Dorado

I'll sell some Treasure for tbt if anybody's buying.  I've been selling lately 35kT for 100 tbt, but I can do the old rate 40kT for 100 tbt (0nly 100 tbt worth at that rate tho).


----------



## Trasey

Just signed up for FR


----------



## King Dorado

Trasey said:


> Just signed up for FR



nice, which flight are you in?


----------



## King Dorado

so i was messing around on the new AH search configurations, and I found a New Year's Eve dragon to add to my growing number of holiday character dergs.  Named him Rabbie Burns for the Scottish poet who wrote Auld Lang Syne, (i like the symbolism of the wildclaw looking backwards for a New Year's Eve dragon...):






I also found a pretty New Year's Day coatl, just need to save up for a permabab scroll, heh...

[and to think, i coulda been watching more basketball...]


----------



## brutalitea

roseflower said:


> I completed the Pathfinder set, and now I`m collecting the Bowmans`s set, just need the quiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get the Toxophilite set from the coli, especially the Toxophilite's Cape.
> I sniped some of the pieces from the marketplace, it was impossible to snipe when the Lace apparel was released, prices drop faster too, it seems.
> 
> Edit: Got the Bowman's Quiver^^



That is a nice dragon.

I really love the new AH but doesn't seem like everyone's relisted all their dragons yet.


----------



## King Dorado

I sniped a bowman's quiver, I can sell for 100 tbt if anybody wants one...


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> I sniped a bowman's quiver, I can sell for 100 tbt if anybody wants one...



i'll buy it


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> i'll buy it



okay, CR sent, gracias!


----------



## roseflower

Tae said:


> That is a nice dragon.
> 
> I really love the new AH but doesn't seem like everyone's relisted all their dragons yet.



Thank you, I did a breeding project to breed her c:


----------



## King Dorado

I hatched this wind egg for my birthday, turned out pretty well!  
havent decided yet what breed to change him to, but they all look great in the scries:


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> I hatched this wind egg for my birthday, turned out pretty well!
> havent decided yet what breed to change him to, but they all look great in the scries:



non clashing tert, colors in similar families...very nice!! not bad D


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> non clashing tert, colors in similar families...very nice!! not bad D



thanks; if anyone has scrying ideas let me know!

also, i'm looking for an accent to liven up my New Year's Eve Scottish dragon Rabbie Burns; wish there was one with fireworks or something that would be great:







so browsing WC accents, i stumbled across a lone copy being sold by the artist (Calavera) of an old St. Patrick's Day WC accent so i snapped it up.  But i had bought a coatl from St Patrick's Day, not a wildclaw, so now im looking for one that fits this accent well.  (its being modeled for now by my nature rep/tree derg):


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> thanks; if anyone has scrying ideas let me know!
> 
> also, i'm looking for an accent to liven up my New Year's Eve Scottish dragon Rabbie Burns; wish there was one with fireworks or something that would be great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so browsing WC accents, i stumbled across a lone copy being sold by the artist (Calavera) of an old St. Patrick's Day WC accent so i snapped it up.  But i had bought a coatl from St Patrick's Day, not a wildclaw, so now im looking for one that fits this accent well.  (its being modeled for now by my nature rep/tree derg):



omg that st patricks day dragon is  great!


----------



## p e p p e r

I got my new breeding pair some archer's apparel.  I was able to get some from the mp, but most were't too expensive on the ah.  I want the Toxophilite set too and maybe the Archer's


----------



## King Dorado

oh. my.  i was about to give up, when the perfect leprechaun wildclaw suddenly appeared on AH, with a St. Patrick's Day hatch day....






- - - Post Merge - - -

may need to get him some britches tho...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and here's the coatl i bought earleir that i _was_ going to use as my clan leprechaun beore i discovered the WC accent.  dunno yet if i'll repurpose him, sell him, give him away, or level and exalt...


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> oh. my.  i was about to give up, when the perfect leprechaun wildclaw suddenly appeared on AH, with a St. Patrick's Day hatch day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> may need to get him some britches tho...



well that worked out perfectly!  that skin is awesome, & he even has "shamrock" as one of his colors


----------



## Peisinoe

p e p p e r said:


> I got my new breeding pair some archer's apparel.  I was able to get some from the mp, but most were't too expensive on the ah.  I want the Toxophilite set too and maybe the Archer's



Archers + lace apparel looks amazing


----------



## King Dorado

can anyone recommend  a UM accent (or fest accent) for male Wildclaws that resembles fireworks or something celebratory??  
I would want it displayed on the wings...

also, this thread is titled "FR General;" so i'm going to start a separate thread here "FR venting" lol, as FR venting/criticism is frowned upon over on FR, and as this thread seems primarily focused on the happy details of our dragon sharing and occasional trades...  (if it doesnt get much action i can always close it.,..)


----------



## momiji345

Happy Mistral Jamboree! Here my dragon all dress up for the wind holiday


----------



## Gir

^Awe very cute ^_^

I'm glad that the new apparel doesn't have parts that cover the wings! both of the mask apparels and the balloon cover up the accent I got for my wind rep. Just need to save up for the windbound plumage and she'll have all the apparel I want for her c:






Hope everyone has fun/gets some good drops this Mistral Jamboree!


----------



## King Dorado

for some reason the coliseum start5ed dropping fest currency last night, so i was able to rack up enough currency to buy the vista right away to Wind up all of my FR posts lol.  I decked out my progen with most of my Wind stuff, but its a bit focused on gettign green around his head for avatar purposes to match the vista:






also snagged all the skins and accents which i dont usually do, the ones i think are really good are the accents for the fae, wildclaw, snapper, and the galestorm one for guardians.  also while i was farming currency last night i got my first boss familiar, the crowned roc (its so windie....)!


----------



## roseflower

Happy Mistral Jamboree everyone 
The new apparel is awesome, I need 100 haha ^^


----------



## King Dorado

anybody having luck in the coliseum??  the currency is flowing pretty well, but i havent had any luck with chests.  i just went ahead and bought five of them from AH, since its my flight's festival and all i wanted to make sure i got them.  (usually i just stick with whatever drops for me and dont try to get the missing ones unless i have duplicates to trade).  theres one left, Skybound, but that's too pricy on Auction House right now...


----------



## brutalitea

Of the fest skins, there are 7 I want. Luckily the two Baldwin ones are ones I want. So 5 to go. Got enough fest currency to get the apparel but still need vista and familiar.


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> anybody having luck in the coliseum??  the currency is flowing pretty well, but i havent had any luck with chests.  i just went ahead and bought five of them from AH, since its my flight's festival and all i wanted to make sure i got them.  (usually i just stick with whatever drops for me and dont try to get the missing ones unless i have duplicates to trade).  theres one left, Skybound, but that's too pricy on Auction House right now...



Congrats on the Windie Boss drop! I got two chest in the first 10-15 minutes playing right after rollover when the event first started, haven't seen any since then though.


----------



## JellyLu

*peeks out of the shadows*

Happy Mistral ^^

My wind subspecies wish everyone a happy fest!

Ofc the one accent I really want is only from brewing v.v


----------



## King Dorado

here's my favorite scry of that G1 i hatched on my birthday (tert stays basic o nthis one).  Lawd knows when i woukd have enuf gems to make it happen tho:


----------



## Gir

^ Good luck! That's one pretty looking derg. I still haven't gened up my b-day derg yet, and she's moslty baldwin/tr MP genes, only gem thing I need for her is a coatl scroll. Lol I have just not been managing my currency well lately.



I made a new FR sig to go along with the dragon/vista combo I always use and will return to using after the festival week is through (rn its my wind rep with the new fest vista).






How's it look? Any critiques? He's designed/named after the cheshire cat in Alice in Wonderland, which is why he's disappearing. 

Would anyone like a drawing of one of their dragons? I could really use the practice. Though depending on the apparel, skin/accent, and dragon breed I can't really say how well it'll turn out @w@


----------



## seliph

I've been a member since January but I haven't posted in here so hi what do yall talk about in here


----------



## momiji345

omg i just got a eliminate from coliseum !


----------



## seliph

momiji345 said:


> omg i just got a eliminate from coliseum !



We Are Sworn Enemies Now


looks back at my burnt 600k


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> I've been a member since January but I haven't posted in here so hi what do yall talk about in here



we talk about which festival items we love or hate, we talk about our dragons, and we (maybe just me?) vent about the FR stuff that makes us mad....


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> we talk about which festival items we love or hate, we talk about our dragons, and we (maybe just me?) vent about the FR stuff that makes us mad....



Oh well in that case I think so far I like the MJ items the best out of the three festivals I've actually been a member for.

Which is surprising 'cause when looking at the skin contest thread I saw a lot of ones where I was like "for the love of ice papa please don't win"


----------



## JellyLu

Just spiffied up my main wind baby with some fest stuff. He's extra special because he was my first subspecies


----------



## Peisinoe

Happy Mistral!!!


shamless plug here,

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780

buy my stuff!!! also if you let me know you are from tbt you get a discount


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> Happy Mistral!!!
> 
> 
> shamless plug here,
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780
> 
> buy my stuff!!! also if you let me know you are from tbt you get a discount




good luck!  i'm thinking of going for one as well, but it will probably take me to the end of the year to gather enough gems

- - - Post Merge - - -

FYI

beware if you ever trade with a user named luckgandor, he offered to level my dragon, i sent him my dragon and treasure and he never did it.  it took me a month of constantly messaging him to get my dragon and treasure back and several people wrote to me telling me he's scammed them out of treasure


----------



## Peisinoe

p e p p e r said:


> good luck!  i'm thinking of going for one as well, but it will probably take me to the end of the year to gather enough gems
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> FYI
> 
> beware if you ever trade with a user named luckgandor, he offered to level my dragon, i sent him my dragon and treasure and he never did it.  it took me a month of constantly messaging him to get my dragon and treasure back and several people wrote to me telling me he's scammed them out of treasure




Same. I once reached halfway then I blew it all lol. I don't even remember on what. I think old dragons. I know if a Light 6 digit gen one showed up I would blow it all. KS items don't fluctuate in price much

Also did you still need the dragon leveled?


----------



## brutalitea

luckgandor is not a good person. they've been banned from private chats before. never trust them, ever.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Crying at the HD experience, so great!


----------



## Gir

^agreed! My dragons have never looked so beautiful before. They look so good in the coli (except the the passed out dragon art isn't HD)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gir said:


> ^agreed! My dragons have never looked so beautiful before. They look so good in the coli (except the the passed out dragon art isn't HD)



They should have really thought ahead. Looks like my MS paint drawings tbh tho. I wish they'd hire me to do it. XD


----------



## momiji345

...lol did any on see the invisible  cloak  Apparel ,and omg the art made my day


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

momiji345 said:


> ...lol did any on see the invisible  cloak  Apparel ,and omg the art made my day



Wat? No!

And I just noticed the babies have different art from the parents too, omfg


----------



## seliph

Puts the invisibility cloak on my not-as-cool dragons


----------



## brownboy102

I got a new orca xxx hatchling on april fools


----------



## King Dorado

so does the apparel do anything, or is it just a joke??

iirc didnt the forum receive functional gifts in the past on April 1st?  (or no??)


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> so does the apparel do anything, or is it just a joke??
> 
> iirc didnt the forum receive functional gifts in the past on April 1st?  (or no??)



The invisibility cloak does make your dragon invisible but you have to have to disable the HD thing


----------



## brutalitea

I have a Twisted Bamboo skin, looking to trade it for a Windblown Bonsai skin.

edit: nvm, I bought it myself.

Now I have all the skins I wanted from this fest


----------



## p e p p e r

the invisibility cloak is so cool!! i hope the price drops so i can get more


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> the invisibility cloak is so cool!! i hope the price drops so i can get more



oh you got a second one!  i love the first imp's look, it's a cat tornado, lol!!!


----------



## Aquari

im selling invisibility cloak for 155k treasure if any of you want it (in AH also)


----------



## King Dorado

I got goose-egged on chests again, and this time in my own festival, ****!  i think that's three festivals now where i got nothing from gathering or from a significant amount of time at the coli, that's just a major drag and a side of FR that is extremely un-fun...
(good thing i bought one of each on the first day, lol)...


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> FYI
> 
> beware if you ever trade with a user named luckgandor, he offered to level my dragon, i sent him my dragon and treasure and he never did it.  it took me a month of constantly messaging him to get my dragon and treasure back and several people wrote to me telling me he's scammed them out of treasure



dang that sux.  that name rang a bell, i checked my CR history and I sold them unhatched eggs last summer, twice, on payment plans, fwiw they made good on their payment plans with me...


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> Same. I once reached halfway then I blew it all lol. I don't even remember on what. I think old dragons. I know if a Light 6 digit gen one showed up I would blow it all. KS items don't fluctuate in price much
> 
> Also did you still need the dragon leveled?



is there always someone willing to sell their gilded crown? how much do they typically go for?  

someone really nice offered to level my dragon for me, all she wanted in return was one of my hatchery dragons

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> I got goose-egged on chests again, and this time in my own festival, ****!  i think that's three festivals now where i got nothing from gathering or from a significant amount of time at the coli, that's just a major drag and a side of FR that is extremely un-fun...
> (good thing i bought one of each on the first day, lol)...



i got one chest from the coli, and i only spent about 15 minutes grinding during the whole fest, so i got lucky - i bought quite a few chests from someone who was selling them for 25 gems each.   i wonder how some people manage to get like 200 chests???  seems like you'd have to play in the coli all day everyday

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> dang that sux.  that name rang a bell, i checked my CR history and I sold them unhatched eggs last summer, twice, on payment plans, fwiw they made good on their payment plans with me...



you're lucky then, because they are shady af! did you hold on to your eggs until they finished paying?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> luckgandor is not a good person. they've been banned from private chats before. never trust them, ever.



yeah i was bamboozled, i assumed he was ok because he has been on the site for a while & had tons of posts, but after this happened, a bunch of people told me he's done this sort of thing a bunch of times


----------



## King Dorado

I bought an April Fool's Day dragon, and I think imma name her.... Marva!
i like that she's a Windy breed, but born in Arcane, and has smoke as a tert... all the makings of a mischievous magicianess...


----------



## Peisinoe

p e p p e r said:


> is there always someone willing to sell their gilded crown? how much do they typically go for?
> 
> someone really nice offered to level my dragon for me, all she wanted in return was one of my hatchery dragons
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i got one chest from the coli, and i only spent about 15 minutes grinding during the whole fest, so i got lucky - i bought quite a few chests from someone who was selling them for 25 gems each.   i wonder how some people manage to get like 200 chests???  seems like you'd have to play in the coli all day everyday
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you're lucky then, because they are shady af! did you hold on to your eggs until they finished paying?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i was bamboozled, i assumed he was ok because he has been on the site for a while & had tons of posts, but after this happened, a bunch of people told me he's done this sort of thing a bunch of times




Gilded crown is the most popular apparel I think. There is someone that wants to sell me one but I'm iffy on where they are getting theirs. I see them in the range of 130-200kg. Depending on how much pure and how desperately you want it. 

I was gonna collect 10 thresher flatfins but that's about the same price as a gilded so I decided to do that instead. It's hard tossingmt gems into the vault. 

Ooooh. Yeah so I'm thinking LS and KS items will drop in gen price. Carnivore got banned and they had a lot of gems I'm pretty sure. So the gems are all gone or in one account. We shall see gem prices go up and item prices go down since people are gonna be stingy with their gems.


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> Gilded crown is the most popular apparel I think. There is someone that wants to sell me one but I'm iffy on where they are getting theirs. I see them in the range of 130-200kg. Depending on how much pure and how desperately you want it.
> 
> I was gonna collect 10 thresher flatfins but that's about the same price as a gilded so I decided to do that instead. It's hard tossingmt gems into the vault.
> 
> Ooooh. Yeah so I'm thinking LS and KS items will drop in gen price. Carnivore got banned and they had a lot of gems I'm pretty sure. So the gems are all gone or in one account. We shall see gem prices go up and item prices go down since people are gonna be stingy with their gems.



what did Carnivor do to get banned?
I noticed they were one of the bigtime auctionhouse profiteers...


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> Gilded crown is the most popular apparel I think. There is someone that wants to sell me one but I'm iffy on where they are getting theirs. I see them in the range of 130-200kg. Depending on how much pure and how desperately you want it.
> 
> I was gonna collect 10 thresher flatfins but that's about the same price as a gilded so I decided to do that instead. It's hard tossingmt gems into the vault.
> 
> Ooooh. Yeah so I'm thinking LS and KS items will drop in gen price. Carnivore got banned and they had a lot of gems I'm pretty sure. So the gems are all gone or in one account. We shall see gem prices go up and item prices go down since people are gonna be stingy with their gems.



ah ok, 130k is totally doable, and hopefully it drops more in price since you said less gems are circulating.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> oh you got a second one!  i love the first imp's look, it's a cat tornado, lol!!!


thanks! yeah i got one from the ah for 7k treasure, i guess the person thought it was junk


----------



## seliph

Just hatched some beautiful birthday boys, can anyone help me out with naming the first one? I prefer something night themed or spacey or anything mystical sounding but I already have Moonlight, Midnight, Starlight, Nocturnal, Nebula, Gemini, Pisces, Aries, Neptune, and Illusion. I'm running out of options lmao.


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> Just hatched some beautiful birthday boys, can anyone help me out with naming the first one? I prefer something night themed or spacey or anything mystical sounding but I already have Moonlight, Midnight, Starlight, Nocturnal, Nebula, Gemini, Pisces, Aries, Neptune, and Illusion. I'm running out of options lmao.



those are good looking pc's, maybe Shadow and Nightstorm, or Darkness and Stormy...

-------------------------

hey has anybody looked into those Marva yarns, mirrors, and hats from past April Fool's days?  theyre a hoot, but ya gotta wait until one is cheap on AH.  basically, when you open it, it just changes into a different colored version of itself.  i got the thread and a mirror, but the hats cost too much...


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> what did Carnivor do to get banned?
> I noticed they were one of the bigtime auctionhouse profiteers...




 No one knows for sure. Rumor mill says botting. They would undercut you immediately after you post whatever you had for sale.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I really need to stop hoarding event skins like crazy, and I'm half tempted to start a thread there and sell them all off but the prices of them all are so hard to keep up with

and the coli seems to freeze too much to make much exalt profit so idk how I'll be able to keep up with hoarding each and every one

what are y'alls methods of earning treasure/gems?



King Dorado said:


> hey has anybody looked into those Marva yarns, mirrors, and hats from past April Fool's days?  theyre a hoot, but ya gotta wait until one is cheap on AH.  basically, when you open it, it just changes into a different colored version of itself.  i got the thread and a mirror, but the hats cost too much...



The opened Marva threads were one of the first things I got from the AH lol the Marva items are always so entertaining


----------



## Peisinoe

Lucanosa said:


> I really need to stop hoarding event skins like crazy, and I'm half tempted to start a thread there and sell them all off but the prices of them all are so hard to keep up with
> 
> and the coli seems to freeze too much to make much exalt profit so idk how I'll be able to keep up with hoarding each and every one
> 
> what are y'alls methods of earning treasure/gems?
> 
> 
> 
> The opened Marva threads were one of the first things I got from the AH lol the Marva items are always so entertaining




Festival skins/accents are soooo hard to offload. I have 20+ pages and most haven't moved. I would say just sell them a bit above MP. I sell food nowadays and just flip fodder to make money lol


----------



## King Dorado

does anybody want this cool-looking wildclaw?  he was born on St Patrick's Day, and his name is Smithwicks...


----------



## Aquari

I'm selling 150k treasure if anyone wants it


----------



## Gir

The gem prices are still really high! Had to do a 1: 1000 rate for last amount of gems I needed, but I finally got a dragon that I've had my eye on for months now. 

Probably gonna scatter him a couple times but he's a Gen 1 with a palindrome ID: 4542454


----------



## seliph

i GOT AN ELIMINATE FROM COLI oh my god thank you yeti thing

Side note I'm gonna sell it (since I have 3 eliminate dragons already) but im stuck on whether to sell for gems or treasure aaaa


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> The gem prices are still really high! Had to do a 1: 1000 rate for last amount of gems I needed, but I finally got a dragon that I've had my eye on for months now.
> 
> Probably gonna scatter him a couple times but he's a Gen 1 with a palindrome ID: 4542454



fffffffffffff, palindrome and gen 1??? **** yeah. How much did he cost you total? Amazing. Worth every penny tbh.



gyro said:


> i GOT AN ELIMINATE FROM COLI oh my god thank you yeti thing
> 
> Side note I'm gonna sell it (since I have 3 eliminate dragons already) but im stuck on whether to sell for gems or treasure aaaa




NICE!! Eliminates are a solid sell even if they are expensive lol. I would see how much LAH in gems is and see which one nets you more profit. Use a higher ratio. I say 970 just in case.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone wanna buy a golem gauntlet?


----------



## seliph

Peisinoe said:


> NICE!! Eliminates are a solid sell even if they are expensive lol. I would see how much LAH in gems is and see which one nets you more profit. Use a higher ratio. I say 970 just in case.



The prices are preeetty close right now aaaaa

I'm thinking go gems since I want a bunch of gem marketplace items but at the same time I'd make my money back


----------



## Gir

^Congrats on the eliminate and good luck selling



Peisinoe said:


> fffffffffffff, palindrome and gen 1??? **** yeah. How much did he cost you total? Amazing. Worth every penny tbh.



He was 6k gems!

I'm really glad that Earth and Light are fighting it out this week too. This _should_ help me get some tr back, as long as I'm able to snipe some fodder this week. Not liking how the revamp makes it harder to find 5 day old hatchlings though.

Good luck to anyone battling or trying to make a profit this week!


----------



## seliph

Oh boy welcome week time for all the raffles and dragon sales to get buried alive


----------



## tumut

I'm permabanned wow time to appeal my case


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> Oh boy welcome week time for all the raffles and dragon sales to get buried alive



ikr, i fricking hate welcome week.  i wish they had given some thought to this during the forum revamp, it would have been helpful if they had added flight-specific raffle/giveaway threads.  otherwise, as things are, it's virtually impossible to utilize the flight-specific sales thread (at least in Wind) because it is constantly inundated with dragon giveaway threads.  



Dixx said:


> I'm permabanned wow time to appeal my case



? dude what did you do?


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> ikr, i fricking hate welcome week.  i wish they had given some thought to this during the forum revamp, it would have been helpful if they had added flight-specific raffle/giveaway threads.  otherwise, as things are, it's virtually impossible to utilize the flight-specific sales thread (at least in Wind) because it is constantly inundated with dragon giveaway threads.



TBH i wish Raffles & Giveaways was two separate forums mainly because Welcome Week just fills the whole board with giveaways and I love raffles



Dixx said:


> I'm permabanned wow time to appeal my case



O no rip


----------



## King Dorado

I still have 6 dragons i need to move:
two triple orca nocturnes with shimmer glimmer, 
and three bogsneks with petals butterfly glimmer, one is radioactuve xyx, one is triple orca, one is xxy icy moon
all are ready to breed
dont want to spend currency?  will trade for almost anything that adds up to the 90kT/100g range if its something i can use or sell...

all are on page 6 of my lair:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=6


----------



## King Dorado

anybody know of any cool accents / skins for Easter?

I saw somebody has one for female skydancers w/bunnies and eggs on her shoulder and wings.....


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> anybody know of any cool accents / skins for Easter?
> 
> I saw somebody has one for female skydancers w/bunnies and eggs on her shoulder and wings.....



No, sorry I don't pay attention to UM accents outside of fest skins.


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> anybody know of any cool accents / skins for Easter?
> 
> I saw somebody has one for female skydancers w/bunnies and eggs on her shoulder and wings.....



I've never seen any.... what does the one you're talking about look like?


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> anybody know of any cool accents / skins for Easter?
> 
> I saw somebody has one for female skydancers w/bunnies and eggs on her shoulder and wings.....



This person made accents with just bunnies on it: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1262173

If you go to this site[x] and type in some key words like bunny or easter you might find something.

Quick search for bunny has Accent:Bunny Brigade. Male imp that has a bunny in a basket, one holding a carrot, one climbing up his leg and one holding an egg (i think, it's kinda small)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh just saw the F SD one, Easter Rabbit, its cute! they put preorders for it back in march[x] idk if they're still taking them, or if you can buy one someone else didn't want.

Also are you on the general accent and skin pinglist? I haven't seen any yet, but people might start pinging people Easter themed skins/accents they've made


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> I've never seen any.... what does the one you're talking about look like?



it has little rabbits and a few easter eggs, on the wings and the shoulder



Gir said:


> This person made accents with just bunnies on it: http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/1262173
> 
> If you go to this site[x] and type in some key words like bunny or easter you might find something.
> 
> Quick search for bunny has Accent:Bunny Brigade. Male imp that has a bunny in a basket, one holding a carrot, one climbing up his leg and one holding an egg (i think, it's kinda small)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ooh just saw the F SD one, Easter Rabbit, its cute! they put preorders for it back in march[x] idk if they're still taking them, or if you can buy one someone else didn't want.
> 
> Also are you on the general accent and skin pinglist? I haven't seen any yet, but people might start pinging people Easter themed skins/accents they've made



thanks, i will check out that offsite catalog later.  of coruse the problem is finding the mfor sale.  i like the accent for the skydancer but i think the coatl can be made to look more easter bunnyish than the skydancers....  (pink wooly antenna, pink wooly tail, there ya go!)


----------



## King Dorado

hah, i dont need no Easter accent, look who came hopping into my lair today:

here's Peter Cottontail!

is he a 9' tall pink bunny?
or is he just a derg in a costume?
when i ask he only pantomimes in response.  I can't speak pantomime, so i guess we'll never really know for sure...


----------



## Aquari

I got this wonderful draggie from AH yesterday. 'named it "Youpi" (from HunterxHunter), I also bought him some butterfly samurai armor, I think it suits him well. unfortunately he doesnt really make good color schemes for hatchlings but i bred him anyway to make a tiny bit of profit.


----------



## Aarca

Hi! I didn't realize there was such a huge thread for FR here. I just got enough items to get the perching java sparrow from Swipp, but of course the trade isn't coming up.


----------



## brutalitea

New gem gene and familiars! But nothing I'm interested in.


----------



## Aarca

I love the new gene! It's just so expensive, and I'm already saving up for so many gene projects...


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> New gem gene and familiars! But nothing I'm interested in.



yeah that new "opal" tert is kinda hideous imo.

there aren't new familiars, there are snake companions that are brewable apparel like the frogs.   of course every one of the trinkets needed to brew them have been immediately purchased on AH and re-listed at a higher price.  every. one.  lmao, that's one of the things i hate about FR....  also, kinda weird to release serpents for Easter, imo...


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> yeah that new "opal" tert is kinda hideous imo.



I'm SO glad I'm not alone in thinking this, only a handful of colours look nice and it makes most breeds look like cows. Wasn't very well done at all imo.

I love snakes though so I can't complain about them. If you need some of the materials (besides the actual ooze/goo/etc) I can help you out, except the corn snake 'cause idk what that even is?


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> yeah that new "opal" tert is kinda hideous imo.
> 
> there aren't new familiars, there are snake companions that are brewable apparel like the frogs.   of course every one of the trinkets needed to brew them have been immediately purchased on AH and re-listed at a higher price.  every. one.  lmao, that's one of the things i hate about FR....  also, kinda weird to release serpents for Easter, imo...



Aside from the cornsnake, the trinkets for the other ones aren't too bad. And you only need like 1 or two of them. I have like 6 of the stone knives though if you need 2 of them.


----------



## seliph

Turns out I have 6 stone knives but I have no idea how I got them


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> yeah that new "opal" tert is kinda hideous imo.
> 
> there aren't new familiars, there are snake companions that are brewable apparel like the frogs.   of course every one of the trinkets needed to brew them have been immediately purchased on AH and re-listed at a higher price.  every. one.  lmao, that's one of the things i hate about FR....  also, kinda weird to release serpents for Easter, imo...



Oh right. Didn't pay attention. Still not interested. I hate snakes.


----------



## p e p p e r

Is anyone looking to add some beautiful dragons to their lair?  I need to clear out some of my hatchery dragons to free up lair space for an upcoming dom battle.  Just make any offer with tbt, treasure or gems



Spoiler:  Mostly CryFaceGlim XXX Orcas & Some Fall/Halloween Dragons


----------



## brownboy102

p e p p e r said:


> Is anyone looking to add some beautiful dragons to their lair?  I need to clear out some of my hatchery dragons to free up lair space for an upcoming dom battle.  Just make any offer with tbt, treasure or gems
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Mostly CryFaceGlim XXX Orcas & Some Fall/Halloween Dragons



Is it possible you can hold the female imp orca xxx crystal/facet/glimmer? I'm currently auctioning some new orca xxx breeds and I'd love to have a definite imp rather than the slim chances for one I've been having thanks to my pearlcatcher being more common.


----------



## Gir

Hope you guys had a fun Easter/Egg hunt!

The plague event coordinators had some activities for our flight like coloring the line art of eggs someone drew, hatching eggs and even an egg hunt! Lol their egg hunt was much easier than the one on here since its only throughout the three plague forums xD

In other news, within 2 days, I've been able to get two skins/accents that I have been wanting for months!

one RoR 13 skin:






and one Alice in Wonderland accent:






Completely broke again, but worth it!


----------



## p e p p e r

Sparro said:


> Is it possible you can hold the female imp orca xxx crystal/facet/glimmer? I'm currently auctioning some new orca xxx breeds and I'd love to have a definite imp rather than the slim chances for one I've been having thanks to my pearlcatcher being more common.



yup i can hold her for you, just message me on FR when you want to get her.  i'm PumpkinPepper there

also i'm selling any of them cheaper than what i have listed on the ah so feel free to offer any price


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling sprites and retired familiars!

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780


----------



## Alien

Hi there! Curious to know a few things about FR. I haven't played in 3 or so years. I was one of the first 10k to sign up to the site and have since let my account sort of rot, but with that, all of my old items and dragons have since just been sitting there.

Curious to know prices, and if some of these dragons are even worth anything. I have 4 first generation Fae Dragons with 5 digit IDs (8####). Are first generation dragons worth anything on the site these days?


----------



## King Dorado

Alien said:


> Hi there! Curious to know a few things about FR. I haven't played in 3 or so years. I was one of the first 10k to sign up to the site and have since let my account sort of rot, but with that, all of my old items and dragons have since just been sitting there.
> 
> Curious to know prices, and if some of these dragons are even worth anything. I have 4 first generation Fae Dragons with 5 digit IDs (8####). Are first generation dragons worth anything on the site these days?



I don't collect G1s, but many people do, my understanding is that older ones can be worth a lot depending upon the color combinations...
also, if you have first year festival items, the sprite familiars, apparel, and skins, those are worth a ton, as are the kickstarter items too...

which flight are you in?


----------



## Alien

King Dorado said:


> I don't collect G1s, but many people do, my understanding is that older ones can be worth a lot depending upon the color combinations...
> also, if you have first year festival items, the sprite familiars, apparel, and skins, those are worth a ton, as are the kickstarter items too...
> 
> which flight are you in?



Very cool, I'll do some digging on the forums then to find some prices. I have quite a few of the old festival/early familiars because I hoarded them early on. I only sold one which was a Speedy. Going to probably hang onto them for a bit though.

I'm in the Plague flight.


----------



## King Dorado

I'm in Wind.  some of the regular posters here are in Plague, i know Gir is (PaintingFlowers on FR).

well what's your username there, i'll send you an f/r. (am KingScotty there).

let us know if you ever put that old stuff up for sale (altho some of us would need payment plans lol  )


----------



## brutalitea

Alien said:


> Hi there! Curious to know a few things about FR. I haven't played in 3 or so years. I was one of the first 10k to sign up to the site and have since let my account sort of rot, but with that, all of my old items and dragons have since just been sitting there.
> 
> Curious to know prices, and if some of these dragons are even worth anything. I have 4 first generation Fae Dragons with 5 digit IDs (8####). Are first generation dragons worth anything on the site these days?



5 digit gen 1's can be worth a lot, especially if they are unbred. Even triple basic ones can get a good price if the colors are right. If you have you have first year fest stuff (flight sprites and apparel) then those are worth tons. Any beta items, also worth a lot.


----------



## Peisinoe

Alien said:


> Hi there! Curious to know a few things about FR. I haven't played in 3 or so years. I was one of the first 10k to sign up to the site and have since let my account sort of rot, but with that, all of my old items and dragons have since just been sitting there.
> 
> Curious to know prices, and if some of these dragons are even worth anything. I have 4 first generation Fae Dragons with 5 digit IDs (8####). Are first generation dragons worth anything on the site these days?





Hey! If you want you can message me on FR Peisinoe I know a bit about old dragons. 

If they are gen 1 5 digits then you can sell them for a lot. Like 60-70kg each. Please consult with me or someone else before you sell anything because I don't want you to get lowballed. 


Also if you have a gilded crown then I'm looking to buy one. I'm offering 130kg for it currently.  


http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2170021


----------



## Gir

Alien said:


> Very cool, I'll do some digging on the forums then to find some prices. I have quite a few of the old festival/early familiars because I hoarded them early on. I only sold one which was a Speedy. Going to probably hang onto them for a bit though.
> 
> I'm in the Plague flight.





King Dorado said:


> I'm in Wind.  some of the regular posters here are in Plague, i know Gir is (PaintingFlowers on FR).
> 
> well what's your username there, i'll send you an f/r. (am KingScotty there).
> 
> let us know if you ever put that old stuff up for sale (altho some of us would need payment plans lol  )



^Yup yup I'm in plague!!

Hello fellow germ, hope you have fun getting back into the game! If you need food for your dragons cuz they're starving I help run the plague free food bank (Flowers' Foods), feel free to check us out c:


----------



## Peisinoe

Reached one of my big FR goals!






The other one was to hatch a triple lol. So that one will be fun.


----------



## King Dorado

did I ever mention the odd thing that happened in my lair after April Fool's Day??
I thought it would be cute to buy an April 1st dragon and name her Marva:






But when i logged in to FR the next weekend, her name was changed to "depleted" Marva, and three G1 dragons suddenly appeared beside her, all with Marva in their names.
check it out on the third row:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=6

Pretty much like the way one of those Marva mirrors works maybe.  i wonder if that happened with any other April 1 dragons...


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> did I ever mention the odd thing that happened in my lair after April Fool's Day??
> I thought it would be cute to buy an April 1st dragon and name her Marva:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when i logged in to FR the next weekend, her name was changed to "depleted" Marva, and three G1 dragons suddenly appeared beside her, all with Marva in their names.
> check it out on the third row:
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=251657&page=6
> 
> Pretty much like the way one of those Marva mirrors works maybe.  i wonder if that happened with any other April 1 dragons...



What??? Really? That's cool and freaky...


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> What??? Really? That's cool and freaky...



i'd say its... FR creepy pasta ...


----------



## Peisinoe

Throatorium is a cool accent


----------



## Gir

Happy Wavecrest!! 

The trident is pretty neat. Though you can't really see it behind all those fish on my water rep (and it looks weird if you put it above the fish)


----------



## seliph

I love so many of the wavecrest items and skins god help me, why did I have to be obsessed with ocean themes


----------



## King Dorado

am checking everything out just now for the Water Fest... (shouldn't it be called Neptunia instead of Saturnalia??)

that trident apparel is badaisssssss!!!

also, the vista looks really good, and the skins/accents all look pretty nice (altho none of them really match my dragons.  i only snagged the leafy seaguardian os far coz its the only one i might use).

well hopefully the coli drops will be generous, its been awhile since they were (going back to earth fest in november...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> Throatorium is a cool accent



it's cool, but weird-- it makes yer bogsneak look like he's been decapitated or soemthing


----------



## King Dorado

just spent an hour grinding in Redrock Cove.  lots of currency-- i think i got around 60 sandollars!  dropped 1 chest for me too, which is better than like three of the last five festivals lol.  ah i wont have time to sink into it until next weekend so maybe i can get one more chest then.


----------



## roseflower

Happy WaveSat
I like the new apparel, and most skins/accent are neat, I like the female Wildclaw one best and the vista is really pretty^^ 

My Water rep:


----------



## King Dorado

down to one dragon for sale from my January nests (crikey).  hopefully somebody could use a noc for the accents this fest:


----------



## King Dorado

does anyone breed brown range tundras??

Im hoping to find a derg born this upcoming May 4th to celebrate Star Wars Day!

I was thinking a brown range male tundra for that Chewbacca look, similar to this:







(i believe Chewie had green eyes iirc...)

this scry was jupiter alloy okapi btw, but i dotn care about genes per se, just the overall look...

open to other Star Wars ideas if anybody has some...

_:::nerd status.. activated...:::_


----------



## King Dorado

has anyone used the Private Auction feature yet?  what's the point exactly?  
best i can tell, it's like the CR system but saves one step (final okay by seller), is that it???


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> has anyone used the Private Auction feature yet?  what's the point exactly?
> best i can tell, it's like the CR system but saves one step (final okay by seller), is that it???



That's what it seems like to me, seems completely pointless. Plus you can attach items to PMs so if it _is_ useful it's only barely-useful for dragon sales.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note somehow I've gotten three festival chests from coli but all with the same skin. Thanks RNGsus.


----------



## King Dorado

my question to the masses on the FR General Discussion Board:

shouldnt it be Wavecrest Neptunalia??
Quote | Edit | Delete Apr 25, 2017 21:38:23

KingScotty

i mean, Saturn was more like the forerunner god of the harvest and such so Saturnalia would be more suited for Nature, it seems to me.....

Neptune was the god of the seas!!!

so, ???


----------



## Peisinoe

I've used Private Auctions and I kind of like it. 
Pros;

Great for "holds" on items. 
---Auctions are set for 7 days. So you can hold an item for a price for 7 days. 

Also auctions takes your item away from your hoard. 
---Current CR does not do that. It counts each item as 1. So let's say you're selling tons of festival currency and you have 5 trades going on. 

You sell person A a 99x stack and person B wants the same. You accidentally chose the same one. But person b accepts first and Person A took too long so now their CR is moot. 

You'll notice a lot of Dom shops/accent shops won't accept 2 ways for this reason. 


So Private auctions are perfect for holds. Bc you can set it up and forget about it. Not only that but the auctions don't take out a percentage ,I'm not 100%, and it's perfect for a big transaction of same items.


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> I've used Private Auctions and I kind of like it.
> Pros;
> 
> Great for "holds" on items.
> ---Auctions are set for 7 days. So you can hold an item for a price for 7 days.
> 
> Also auctions takes your item away from your hoard.
> ---Current CR does not do that. It counts each item as 1. So let's say you're selling tons of festival currency and you have 5 trades going on.
> 
> You sell person A a 99x stack and person B wants the same. You accidentally chose the same one. But person b accepts first and Person A took too long so now their CR is moot.
> 
> You'll notice a lot of Dom shops/accent shops won't accept 2 ways for this reason.
> 
> 
> So Private auctions are perfect for holds. Bc you can set it up and forget about it. Not only that but the auctions don't take out a percentage ,I'm not 100%, and it's perfect for a big transaction of same items.



that all makes sense.
I don't see a way though for me to initiate a transaction there as buyer, so i guess for buyers it's still gotta be by CR...


----------



## seliph

Peisinoe said:


> Also auctions takes your item away from your hoard.
> ---Current CR does not do that. It counts each item as 1. So let's say you're selling tons of festival currency and you have 5 trades going on.



Honestly I don't know why they didn't make CRs like this in the first place.


----------



## Peisinoe

gyro said:


> Honestly I don't know why they didn't make CRs like this in the first place.




EXACTLY. right now its just a headache


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> EXACTLY. right now its just a headache



yed, i sent CR to somebody holding a water sprite for me and now im stuck wiating for them tpo show up and accept all the while trying to remember to not accidentally spend those gems.  i guess i may cancel and move the gems to my vault to be safe....


----------



## King Dorado

woot, my seller showed up and now i have my water sprite!
(i didnt realize i sent payment by 1-way CR, glad it still worked out okay)






now ive got my three favorite sprites, which thankfully are also pretty much the cheapest:  Wind, Nature, Water.  so i think i'm done with sprites over there...

still want flamekeepers foregtools though, because its really cool-looking, and windbound plumage so i'll have all the Wind festival stuff fromthe past...


----------



## Gir

Well damn...

I got a whale


then 3-4 battles after getting the whale got this drop..

there ones I already have but still. luck changed pretty nicely after only getting a measly 10 sand dollars while scavenging


----------



## King Dorado

dag Gir, run buy some lottery tickets!!!


----------



## seliph

Gonna ask you guys' opinion on this.

I had a raffle back at the start of April and it ended on the 16th. One of the winners still hasn't collected their winnings and has by the looks of it been inactive since the 12th. Unfortunately I totally forgot to put "If you do not accept your prizes after x hours another winner will be picked" so I kind of feel bad cancelling the CR but, should I? Or how long should I wait for this person if not?


----------



## brutalitea

gyro said:


> Gonna ask you guys' opinion on this.
> 
> I had a raffle back at the start of April and it ended on the 16th. One of the winners still hasn't collected their winnings and has by the looks of it been inactive since the 12th. Unfortunately I totally forgot to put "If you do not accept your prizes after x hours another winner will be picked" so I kind of feel bad cancelling the CR but, should I? Or how long should I wait for this person if not?



send them a PM saying if they don't accept your prize/CR in the next x number of hours, you will give the prize to someone else.


----------



## Peisinoe

gyro said:


> Gonna ask you guys' opinion on this.
> 
> I had a raffle back at the start of April and it ended on the 16th. One of the winners still hasn't collected their winnings and has by the looks of it been inactive since the 12th. Unfortunately I totally forgot to put "If you do not accept your prizes after x hours another winner will be picked" so I kind of feel bad cancelling the CR but, should I? Or how long should I wait for this person if not?



People normally do 24hrs or so. Give them another 24/48 after message sent and if not move on. It should be fine


----------



## King Dorado

I only got two chests this festival, and they were the same one.  apparently everyone is drowning in a sea of uh Undrowned chests... anybody wanna trade??


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> I only got two chests this festival, and they were the same one.  apparently everyone is drowning in a sea of uh Undrowned chests... anybody wanna trade??



I just became undrowned of Undrowned myself, I had like 5 of them.
I kept getting that, Deep-Seer, and Throatarium.


----------



## King Dorado

dang i have like 20+ water fest currency keftover, usually i only have like 2 or 3 leftover fest currency if any.  didnt get any takers on currency for chests so instead of buying a goblin and vista i went for another trident.   what do you guys usually do with this much leftover currency??


----------



## King Dorado

wow, thank goodness, just now finally sold the last of my January hatches from all my breeding projects.  when i was putting all of these couples together, triple orcas were going for 600 gems plus and double/triple radioactives for more than that.  took forever to sell them and most i only got 100 gems for.  I think imma continue to keep all gem gened dragon projects on hold, and maybe only do custom requests or something, smh...


----------



## King Dorado

heres a link to tonight's Live Update thread at FR  (the front page link was misdirecting to old news):

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ann/2178230/1

looks like revamped training fields venue for starters...


----------



## seliph

I love all the new familiars but do they really think I'm gonna ever grind training fields again


----------



## Peisinoe

gyro said:


> I love all the new familiars but do they really think I'm gonna ever grind training fields again



lol, right? Low enough that it doesnt take too long per battle, but also low enough to get boring real fast.

Also, does anyone have any daisy/sakura flowerfalls they want to trade? 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780

Not really looking to buy for treasure unless its a good deal. I need lots of flowerfalls lol.


----------



## seliph

Peisinoe said:


> lol, right? Low enough that it doesnt take too long per battle, but also low enough to get boring real fast.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any daisy/sakura flowerfalls they want to trade?
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780
> 
> Not really looking to buy for treasure unless its a good deal. I need lots of flowerfalls lol.



I had like 3 extra daisy ones a bit ago D:
If I stumble upon another one it's yours


----------



## roseflower

Anyone collecting the new Training Fields familiars? I need a Chipskink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 and I can trade Frosted Pocketmouse, Ceanothus Brawler and Webwing Alpha.


----------



## Peisinoe

gyro said:


> I had like 3 extra daisy ones a bit ago D:
> If I stumble upon another one it's yours



Thank you!! I'm going for a pastel lair lol, so flowerfalls on every dragon



roseflower said:


> Anyone collecting the new Training Fields familiars? I need a Chipskink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can trade Frosted Pocketmouse, Ceanothus Brawler and Webwing Alpha.



Don't have one sorry! Did you check the forums? There's a trading hub in "items for sale"


----------



## roseflower

Peisinoe said:


> Don't have one sorry! Did you check the forums? There's a trading hub in "items for sale"


Yes I posted on the trading hub a couple of times (here a link http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2178351/52#post_27106354), traded 3 other familiars already and I just logged on and a user replied to me last night, I hope they?re still interested, I sent them a CR 

I`m also looking to trade a Green Lace Wristlet for the Anklet, I?m surprised that the Green Lace pieces drop rather easily, compared to other coli apparel, but yeah it?s a fast and easy beginner level^^ 
I don?t even like the green/yellow colouration that much but collecting is fun ?\_(ツ)_/?


Edit: Chipskink trade was successful, new Traing Fields familiars complete


----------



## King Dorado

I just bought 3 of the old Training Fields vistas on AH for cheap, i'm hoping that they're gonna go way up in value since the old ones are no longer available in coli.  plus, they look good, with the green butterfly wings, so i think demand for them will continue.  what do you guys think??

also re the new Training Fields 2: Electric Bumbaloo:

there's a reason why the enemies there are so easy to defeat...
you do realize, don't you??
haven't you wondered why do these beasts all have little roses and pincushions and satchel bags? its because they're grandmother beasts that you're destroying!! you..... _monsters..._


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> I just bought 3 of the old Training Fields vistas on AH for cheap, i'm hoping that they're gonna go way up in value since the old ones are no longer available in coli.  plus, they look good, with the green butterfly wings, so i think demand for them will continue.  what do you guys think??
> 
> also re the new Training Fields 2: Electric Bumbaloo:
> 
> there's a reason why the enemies there are so easy to defeat...
> you do realize, don't you??
> haven't you wondered why do these beasts all have little roses and pincushions and satchel bags? its because they're grandmother beasts that you're destroying!! you..... _monsters..._



The original vista still drops though, it just only drops from the original Training Fields enemies.


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> The original vista still drops though, it just only drops from the original Training Fields enemies.



DAMMIT   
(lol)


----------



## King Dorado

new apparel!

I have to admit, the new thorn apparel looks pretty cool.  doesnt really fit any of the dragons in my lair, but i like the medieval/fairytale/game of thrones vibe of it.  i can see people going wild for these items...


----------



## p e p p e r

i love the new apparel!!!  it looks so good on my latest breeding project (the only xxx oilslick cryfaceglim on the site)


----------



## Aquari

Edit: nvm


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> new apparel!
> 
> I have to admit, the new thorn apparel looks pretty cool.  doesnt really fit any of the dragons in my lair, but i like the medieval/fairytale/game of thrones vibe of it.  i can see people going wild for these items...



Same. I really like the apparel as well, but I don't think I'll be using it for any of my dragons (at least not a full set). Maybe just the crown, tail and leg parts of a set for my nature rep. But I'm really glad that there's a set that can be brewed since I'm saving up for a plague sprite, and I don't really want to do stuff with gems since the rates keep increasing. With that being said...Baldwin sure doesn't want to give me any black slime so I can actually start brewing the pieces! xD

Also, my first battle in Redrock Cove and I got one of the pieces of the twilight thorn apparel!


----------



## seliph

tfw not high enough level to brew the new apparel


----------



## roseflower

Gir said:


> Same. I really like the apparel as well, but I don't think I'll be using it for any of my dragons (at least not a full set). Maybe just the crown, tail and leg parts of a set for my nature rep. But I'm really glad that there's a set that can be brewed since I'm saving up for a plague sprite, and I don't really want to do stuff with gems since the rates keep increasing. With that being said...Baldwin sure doesn't want to give me any black slime so I can actually start brewing the pieces! xD
> 
> Also, my first battle in Redrock Cove and I got one of the pieces of the twilight thorn apparel!



I?m also glad there?s a Baldwin and a Coli set, all the sets are pretty! I?m brewing some Poisonous pieces and I just got the Twilight Rose Thorn Collar from Redrock after just a few minutes^^ 





- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> tfw not high enough level to brew the new apparel



You can ask brewing services to brew it for you, in the Items for sale forum c:


----------



## Peisinoe

gyro said:


> tfw not high enough level to brew the new apparel





You can use my cauldron if you want. I hardly use it when I'm maxed :/


----------



## King Dorado

my Star Wars Day dragon is grown up, here's Chewbacca!

(had to remove distracting giraffe and smoke genes, so now he looks like a wooly wookiee; some dergs look better with basic y'know...)


----------



## seliph

Thanks guys, it's fine I don't think I have enough materials for them yet anyways 



King Dorado said:


> my Star Wars Day dragon is grown up, here's Chewbacca!
> 
> (had to remove distracting giraffe and smoke genes, so now he looks like a wooly wookiee; some dergs look better with basic y'know...)



Basic dragons are underrated.
My Mew only has one gene and I love him to death, I think he'd look weird with anything else. Might benefit from underbelly but I'm in no rush for it.


----------



## King Dorado

i finally got sick and tired enuf of the zeeba horn prices on AH to go figure out how to get my own.  so after about 45 minutes of blasting the **** out of centaurs and giant house cats in the Scorched Forest, enough zeeba occasionally showed up and dropped enuf horns that now i can brew that horned frog finally...


----------



## seliph

Anyone wanna help my indecisive butt decide who to gene

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2185599


----------



## King Dorado

here's my Kentucky Derby horse dragon, born on Derby day last weekend and named for the winner,

Always Dreaming,​
(who is also a bay):


----------



## King Dorado

i haven't seen one of these dolomite geodes before, are they new or just rare??
(i thought there were only two kinds, the amethyst and the celestine geodes)


----------



## Gir

Damn, I was really disappointed with this egg I hatched: rust/violet/blood tuntun male, then I saw/made some scries...









And now I don't know if I should keep him and make him another gene project or what. I bought another genone for 15k off AH before making my complaint thread about the hatch xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Anyone wanna help my indecisive butt decide who to gene
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2185599



Those are some tough choices. I'd vote for Viola though.




King Dorado said:


> i haven't seen one of these dolomite geodes before, are they new or just rare??
> (i thought there were only two kinds, the amethyst and the celestine geodes)



I haven't seen that before either but there's some old forum posts about it dated a year ago, so it's not new. How'd you get it? The guide says that you can get it from digging once you're at level 28


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Damn, I was really disappointed with this egg I hatched: rust/violet/blood tuntun male, then I saw/made some scries...
> 
> And now I don't know if I should keep him and make him another gene project or what. I bought another genone for 15k off AH before making my complaint thread about the hatch xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that before either but there's some old forum posts about it dated a year ago, so it's not new. How'd you get it? The guide says that you can get it from digging once you're at level 28



whats the  hatchdate on your g1?

i got that geode today from digging (am level 31).  it looks like a bitter melon, lol...


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> whats the  hatchdate on your g1?
> 
> i got that geode today from digging (am level 31).  it looks like a bitter melon, lol...



May 12th


----------



## JellyLu

I'm trying to make my main level 25 girl look nice with either some new apparel or an accent.....but her smoke tert makes a lot of things look either too crowded or busy ;; I'm not changing the gene either because she's a subspecies and changing the tert would ruin that...

Does anyone here have any recs? ;;


----------



## Gir

JellyLu said:


> I'm trying to make my main level 25 girl look nice with either some new apparel or an accent.....but her smoke tert makes a lot of things look either too crowded or busy ;; I'm not changing the gene either because she's a subspecies and changing the tert would ruin that...
> 
> Does anyone here have any recs? ;;



Ash lace (minus the anklet)...

Or maybe the moonlight one

Poisonous thorn...

The white one might look better though


----------



## King Dorado

here is my Cinco  de Mayo dragon, Fresa Margarita (heh).  
may remove that tert, and find her some festive green and white ribbons or silks....


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> here is my Cinco  de Mayo dragon, Fresa Margarita (heh).
> may remove that tert, and find her some festive green and white ribbons or silks....



She's cute!
Idk how you feel about the Lace gene but I think it'd suit her really well


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> Ash lace (minus the anklet)...
> View attachment 198923
> Or maybe the moonlight one
> 
> Poisonous thorn...
> View attachment 198922
> The white one might look better though



Ooh, nice! I'm diggin the thorns. Might end up with that one ^^
Thanks for the help!

Edit: Decided I liked the lace better since I'm planning to use thorn apparel for a dragon I have named Thorn ^^;


----------



## Peisinoe

Hi guys! Anything new or exciting happen lately


----------



## p e p p e r

Peisinoe said:


> Hi guys! Anything new or exciting happen lately


i almost reached my goal of 130k for the gilded crown, but fml looks like some other people are offering 150k for it so i have a little longer to go then


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> She's cute!
> Idk how you feel about the Lace gene but I think it'd suit her really well



thanks, that scry does look interesting.  i run these character dergs on a budget tho so i'll prolly just remove the tert and let them shimmery wings shimmer (altho that circuit in a way looks like some kinda Aztec glyphs, hmmm.....)



Peisinoe said:


> Hi guys! Anything new or exciting happen lately



--I finally reached L16 @ Baldwin's!! (sadly, about six months after the crash of the bogsnek market, unfortunately.  mebbe i can sellz snakez instead...)

--apparently I didnt win the item caption contest!!!   

--I started my 2d most popular thread ever on the Wind Forum:  "Behold my Star Wars Day dragon."
(2d in popularity only to my "Do you like owls?" thread.  those windies can go on for weeks about owls.  who knew?)

--I almost bought a teardrop ruby pendant on AH for my Cinco de Mayo coatl, but then I decided that, as a matter of principle, 28k Treasure is too much to spend on an item that costs only 6k in the MP....

--i gave up on the hope that my extra spring vista (so eagerly purchased last June) would ever appreciate in value, but i got 250 gems for it on the AH!  

yeah.

welcome to the excitement of the FR middle class....


----------



## FancyThat

Peisinoe said:


> Hi guys! Anything new or exciting happen lately



Spassow made some more beautiful skins :3, my current favourite 






I'm thinking about expanding my lair again but the cost is daunting.


----------



## JellyLu

Made enough treasure for a lair expansion (thank goodness for dom discounts)!
To celebrate I moved in some new SD girls! Surprised I didn't go for imps, but hey I still have some more spaces ;D. Figured I'd share these girls though:





Minerva was kinda cheap and pre-named BUT she's my graduation dragon! My uni colors are Garnet and Gold. Plus I graduated on May 5th so her birthday is on the first day of my "freedom" haha ^^; I'm thinking about changing her secondary gene but I'm not sure yet. I kind of want one of the gem genes, but there's no way I can make lots of gems ;; 




Kilauea is named after a volcano. I just really liked her genes and colors. The person selling her was nice too since they were willing to accept eggs instead of pure t (my expansion killed me rip).


----------



## King Dorado

@jellylu

ayy congrats!  
i love skydancers, you got some pretty ones!


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> @jellylu
> 
> ayy congrats!
> i love skydancers, you got some pretty ones!



Thank ya! I plan to experiment with apparel and dress them up a bit ^^


----------



## JellyLu

Got a nice Lvl 25 Gen1 coatl ^-^ She even has 2 genes and all named children!


----------



## Gir

Someone was selling a couple of G1s and I got this girl to be my plague rep. 






I like how the crimson stain darkens up the green primary/secondary colors and makes it look a little more plague-like. What's really nice though is that she was also hatched last year on Feb. 19th, my b-day! Just need to find better apparel and maybe a plague accent for her, cuz right now she's looking pretty nature-y


----------



## p e p p e r

while looking for fodder i sniped these two pure gen 2 imps from the ah for 2 gems each.  i know the autumn colored one was originally purchased for 1000 gems so i'm not sure why they wanted to get rid of them.  i'm tempted to keep the autumn one since she fits my lair perfectly, but i need the gems for a gilded crown so i'm going to try to resell them both


----------



## King Dorado

I've got a bogsneak scroll brewing that'll be ready tonight, and then I will have brewed every Level 16 item!   (and should bump up to L17 too when the scroll is ready)...

how much further is it worth going with the Baldwins levels?

and how long does it take these days to sell bogsneak eggs and scrolls??


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> I've got a bogsneak scroll brewing that'll be ready tonight, and then I will have brewed every Level 16 item!   (and should bump up to L17 too when the scroll is ready)...
> 
> how much further is it worth going with the Baldwins levels?
> 
> and how long does it take these days to sell bogsneak eggs and scrolls??



once you hit 17 there's no reason to keep going because there's no recipes at level 18 and beyond.


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> I've got a bogsneak scroll brewing that'll be ready tonight, and then I will have brewed every Level 16 item!   (and should bump up to L17 too when the scroll is ready)...
> 
> how much further is it worth going with the Baldwins levels?
> 
> and how long does it take these days to sell bogsneak eggs and scrolls??



bogs eggs & scrolls usually sell within a day as long as you have the lah listing. i'd say it's definitely worth it to max out your experience.  you can make a good amount of money brewing genes & reselling and there aren't recipes for lvl 21 yet but there will be in the future, like the people who were maxed out when bogs were released made thousands of gems


----------



## King Dorado

these new savannah and safari genes aren't bad, but i liked them better when they were called "thylacine" and "peregrine..."


----------



## Gir

^I'm confused why they even released them, when a couple weeks ago they had people vote for the tapir genes? When are those going to be released then? Those goat kitties are kinda cute though.


----------



## King Dorado

my Baldwin's cauldron brewing is up to Level 17

if anybody needs something brewed feel free to CR me the mats and the cost and i'll brew it up for ya!


----------



## Peisinoe

We should have events on here. What do you guys think? Maybe every Friday we host a dragon dress up or something idk.


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> We should have events on here. What do you guys think? Maybe every Friday we host a dragon dress up or something idk.



weekend events would be fun.  maybe in a new thread??  (i've often wondered if it would be useful to have multiple FR threads here with different purposes, instead of one ginormous 1000+ page thread...)


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> weekend events would be fun.  maybe in a new thread??  (i've often wondered if it would be useful to have multiple FR threads here with different purposes, instead of one ginormous 1000+ page thread...)



I was thinking of making a new General chat thread bc Nikita isn't that active anymore. That way someone or I can control the thread titles and such


----------



## Alienfish

-pokes in-

although i'm in light nowadays i can't wait for greenskeeper, most of the skins are usually nice unless staff there gets whiny again lol...


----------



## JellyLu

Decided to add to my subspecies collection with this zombie:




He's in my friend's lair though tending to a nest of 4 more zombies (if anyone wants to buy one lmk)


----------



## JellyLu

double post mb v.v


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> my Baldwin's cauldron brewing is up to Level 17
> 
> if anybody needs something brewed feel free to CR me the mats and the cost and i'll brew it up for ya!


i'll send you mats for a bogs egg, no rush on it either so you can brew it whenever...


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Decided to add to my subspecies collection with this zombie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's in my friend's lair though tending to a nest of 4 more zombies (if anyone wants to buy one lmk)



whoa, your derg looks a lot like the diplomat sent to my lair by the Plague Flight.
his name is ConsulZombius:


----------



## Alienfish

Bleh gotta save up for like 5, 6 maybe 7 old dergs x.x good thing prices are down but ugh smh wish I hadn't so much fan dergs and those I have a are female that I could change names on lol. Transdergs I guess tho.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I've always heard of this game but what's it about / how do you play it?


----------



## Alienfish

pawpatrolbab said:


> I've always heard of this game but what's it about / how do you play it?



Virtual pet site where you take care of dragons. Dress them up, fight, gather food and items for them. They also have a pretty active forum part. You can only join certain times a month though since they are not too big (well, bigger than before since they used to only be open every other month for a few days and such when I joined, now they have welcome week almost every month I think where you can register).

A lot of TBT users are there if you manage to track em down


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> We should have events on here. What do you guys think? Maybe every Friday we host a dragon dress up or something idk.



I'll join if you guys decide to do something 
I haven't really been doing much over there, can't wait for the fest so I can get motivated to coli grind again

@JellyLu @King Dorado

Beautiful plague subspecies to ya both! although I'm a little biased :3



on another note, I've been using all my gathering turns on hunting so I can get the swan food items. only got one of each so far, but today I got a dappled dunhoof!


----------



## Alienfish

I tried collecting black swans from there but since you got like 3-5 a week or less I just bought that vista lol...

And yeah can't wait for Greenskeeper, hope they pick nice things. I stopped looked at submission tbh, mostly bc I will never be able to buy all the nice ones that never make it and well I'll just get disappoint I guess lol..


----------



## King Dorado

pawpatrolbab said:


> I've always heard of this game but what's it about / how do you play it?



--they have a Welcome Week once a month which is the only time they accept new members.  (next one should be mid-June).  so the first thing you do is join! 
--next, you track down super old TBT members who left this site and get the scoop on all the past Belltree scandals and shenanigans  
--then, you spend your hard earned caish on forum currency so you can get started without having to mewl and whine on all the giveaway threads  
--and finally, you go hog wild chasing down pixels, collectibles, and generally trying to satisfy your completionist's insanity that wasn't fulfilled by ACNL or TBT!!!  

(or, like moko, said, it's NeoPets but with dragons... )



Gir said:


> I'll join if you guys decide to do something
> 
> on another note, I've been using all my gathering turns on hunting so I can get the swan food items. only got one of each so far, but today I got a dappled dunhoof!



grats on the 'hoof!  i think mine is two clicks from being Awakened...

what Level do you have to be to gather swans???


----------



## Alienfish

Never said it was Neopets lolol also gj repeating basically my post 

For black swans I think it's somewhere past 20 iirc


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> grats on the 'hoof!  i think mine is two clicks from being Awakened...
> 
> what Level do you have to be to gather swans???



level 21 for the swans, I'm at 23, and trying to level up even more so I can get the skinks for the baldwin familiars too




For the first time in weeks (maybe months?), I decided not to run away when a boss frog showed. my mire flyer always died when I didn't run in the past. 







But ahhh!!! Finally got one of them


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> level 21 for the swans, I'm at 23, and trying to level up even more so I can get the skinks for the baldwin familiars too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in weeks (maybe months?), I decided not to run away when a boss frog showed. my mire flyer always died when I didn't run in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ahhh!!! Finally got one of them



Congrats!! The frogs are the hardest to get, it seems like


----------



## Aquari

Nature event has finally started, The vista and maybe dryad's guise is the only thing I'm interested in. Just got the vista and it looks wonderful, I'm still trying to figure out which one of my drags will look good in dryad's guise.


----------



## Alienfish

Ahhh just peered through the skins, might actually get the whole set this time. Nature, water and arcane are def my faves. aha. And finally Nature vista oohh yes.


----------



## King Dorado

I thought the accent and skins were mostly either Meh, or look cool but would never work on any of my dragons (like the waterall on the f snapper).  the one i like best i can brew which is nice, and the one for female pearl catcher actually would look good on my only f pc, so imma snag that later this week for sure.  

the apparel looks like they took the nightgown from ice fest and made it green and added length to it.

ay i did snag a chest in gathering, on like my 2d turn too, was quite a nice surprise!  so i guess i'm off now to try my luck in coli, killing moths and monkeys- wish me luck!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah the Nocturne was pretty meh, glad I got that one free from a chest lol. Not a fan of that texture because it makes everything look very plastic. I like the gown wayyy better than the Ice one; it was way too cutesy in my opinion.


----------



## p e p p e r

Gir said:


> level 21 for the swans, I'm at 23, and trying to level up even more so I can get the skinks for the baldwin familiars too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in weeks (maybe months?), I decided not to run away when a boss frog showed. my mire flyer always died when I didn't run in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ahhh!!! Finally got one of them



that's a LUCKY drop!  i don't really grind the coli anymore but when i first started i grinded in the mire a lot and never got any of the bosses.

i think the rarest boss drops are the golem workshop ones, on the rare occasion that i use the coli i only do golem workshop in hopes of getting the bosses - those are the last two familiars i need (besides kickstarter ones and beta)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peisinoe said:


> I was thinking of making a new General chat thread bc Nikita isn't that active anymore. That way someone or I can control the thread titles and such



the mods and admins can combine threads, i wonder if it's possible for you to create a new one then they merge this old one with the new one (with yours being the first post)?


----------



## King Dorado

so i knocked around in the three venues that supposedly have the most nature element foes, and here were the results:

--Rainsong Jungle:  30 minutes
    fest currency accrued: 22
    chests: 0
    familiars: 2.

--Bamboo Falls:  15 minutes
    fest currency accrued: 08  [not a typo, only 8 in fifteen minutes]
    chests: 0
    familiars: 0.

--Woodlands Path: 15 minutes
    fest currency accrued: 11
    chests: 0
    familiars: 1.

so I have no idea where Maki gets their guide data-- i noticed last night before festival even started that they had all their listings and drop rates etc in the guide for this festival, so, i'm doubting its veracity, maybe they just throw out old data for consumption by the masses.  just because a certain percentage of total enemies are of a given element, doesn't mean that a venue trots out that enemy at the same rate as the others.  hey, if you guys are knocking it out of the park in rainsong jungle let me know, but when i played it there were waaaaay too many enemy sets of three beasts from non-neutral and non-nature elements to yield what maki's guide is claiming imo...

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, and i ripped through battles pretty quickly; just not very many neutral/nature foes in the rainsong jungle...


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah don't know about that Maki man. Either they have incredibly luck and/or do some real weird calculation because I hardly doubt it's 20% or whatever even if it's probably the best for currency due to a lot of neutral and nature monsters but yeah I don't think it goes for chests and stuff.


----------



## brutalitea

Maki's data is completely crowd sourced, it's not solely their own experience. If you look at the thread, you'll see people posting what monsters dropped what chests and sometimes people post how many battles they went through.

If you look at the "Last edited" line at the bottom of OP, you'll see that it's being updated with more data quite frequently.


----------



## p e p p e r

If anyone knows someone that's selling a Gilded Crown, please let me know


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> Maki's data is completely crowd sourced, it's not solely their own experience. If you look at the thread, you'll see people posting what monsters dropped what chests and sometimes people post how many battles they went through.
> 
> If you look at the "Last edited" line at the bottom of OP, you'll see that it's being updated with more data quite frequently.



Yeah, I guess it's still a bit biased though since the RNG they have, oh well. Got all the things I wanted so just gonna dig for currency and stuff now.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I guess it's still a bit biased though since the RNG they have, oh well. Got all the things I wanted so just gonna dig for currency and stuff now.



eyyy it's you again! so you're on fr? 
what flight are you? ovo)


----------



## Alienfish

punctuallyAbsent said:


> eyyy it's you again! so you're on fr?
> what flight are you? ovo)



eyy i am. and light now


----------



## King Dorado

i finally got 1000 achievement points this week, which was one of my goals!

my latest two lair additions are finding an autumn dragon who also fills a November pilgrim theme (his name is Miles Standish), 






and a dragon commemorating the Preakness Stakes horse race winner from a few weeks ago (his name is Cloud Computing), his marigold lei is meant to resemble the race bouquet of black-eyed susans:


----------



## Gir

Got an old man (6 digit) for my lair






Has 5 offspring (2 unnamed). Next goal will be to find a 6 digit that hasn't been bred within my price range, or one that's genone (but those are usually waay out of my price range)


----------



## Alienfish

jfc congrats ^

yeah i need like 6-7 old male dergs wish me luck nn''


----------



## Peisinoe

Sheila said:


> jfc congrats ^
> 
> yeah i need like 6-7 old male dergs wish me luck nn''




Pssst buy my 5 digits lol


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> Got an old man (6 digit) for my lair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has 5 offspring (2 unnamed). Next goal will be to find a 6 digit that hasn't been bred within my price range, or one that's genone (but those are usually waay out of my price range)



Congrats!

If you want I can help you find some affordable 6 digits that are unbred but not Gen 1. Affordable like, 200kt-1kg 

Also Gen 1 6 digits bred are also a bit more affordable than the ones that are unbred and Gen 1.
(tongue twister lol)


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Pssst buy my 5 digits lol



sure hand them over i have plenty of hats here 

nah probably couldn't afford them now anyways, glad to see random 6digits gone down though. I guess I can spend a bit on some because I won't be home for Light much anyways and then well Thunder and Fire can be pretty meh.


----------



## King Dorado

ay today is my 1 year anniversary on FR.  

what should i do to celebrate??


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> ay today is my 1 year anniversary on FR.
> 
> what should i do to celebrate??



give me treasure

lol jk.. idk buy yourself an egg or expensive item? grats though, in a few weeks it will be my 2 year one!


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> Congrats!
> 
> If you want I can help you find some affordable 6 digits that are unbred but not Gen 1. Affordable like, 200kt-1kg
> 
> Also Gen 1 6 digits bred are also a bit more affordable than the ones that are unbred and Gen 1.
> (tongue twister lol)



Thanks that would be great. Just know I'm a little poor right now though. Just spent what little tr I had (plus a wind sprite) for my first 5 digit, another old man.









King Dorado said:


> ay today is my 1 year anniversary on FR.
> 
> what should i do to celebrate??



Congrats!! Egg hatch? Or maybe just buying a hatchling born today. 

Not sure what else ppl do to celebrate on the site beside mass egg hatches or chest openings.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, there's also buying art...if you're into that stuff


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> ay today is my 1 year anniversary on FR.
> 
> what should i do to celebrate??



happy 1 year!  mine is coming up soon too, i actively started playing a week before last year's light fest

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just took a look at your lair, and all your dragons look amazing!  i love the theme and the apparel 



Gir said:


> Thanks that would be great. Just know I'm a little poor right now though. Just spent what little tr I had (plus a wind sprite) for my first 5 digit, another old man.


----------



## King Dorado

so to celebrate mi aniversario, I bought a wind egg, and got a lucky hatch with all three colors in the green range, she's looking quite Windie, altho i dunno yet if i will scroll her a breed change:






I also bought one of each of the FR 1st Anniversary cakes, crikey those were expensive  ;A;

i'm gonna do some kind of giveaway too, i will keep you guys posted on that


----------



## Aquari

I bought the cutest draggie yesterday (I've already dressed her up a bit also notice she has *Metals runes*, I didn't even know that was a thing!).








She'd make the most adorable pastel/kinda rainbow babs with a coatl I have but its kind of a waste of a coatl breed, I might do it though, I doubt it'll make any good babs with the other dragons in my lair.


----------



## Alienfish

Agh glad in a way Greenskeeper is over, ended up buying the whole batch of skins that made it bc i'm hippie trash aaand nature was my first flight so ya 

grats king dad there, lucky hatch. i usually get random dark cryfaces whenever i try ahah


----------



## Alienfish

Treated myself with this old boy (yeah film pun totally not intended)

i still need to replace a bunch of my 7 digits males with older but eh that time will come i guess...


----------



## King Dorado

playing with some scries for my anniversary G1, here's one i like w/ iri shimmer stained Spiral girl
(metals and glimmer look gud too):






- - - Post Merge - - -

same, as a skydancer:






- - - Post Merge - - -

that nature apparel description says it "changes hue among the foliage..."

does it change hue on different dragons or anything?   (heh i thought mebbe that was something the designers could do after dat invisibility cloak yknow...)


----------



## p e p p e r

what do you guys think they are doing for FR's anniversary???


----------



## Alienfish

p e p p e r said:


> what do you guys think they are doing for FR's anniversary???



free things

Nah but would be cool if they did some re-release like the bears for NotN, although that would probably piss off 80% of the userbase lol.


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> what do you guys think they are doing for FR's anniversary???



year 1 was food/cakes;
year 2 was a familiar;
year 3 was a vista;
so maybe some apparel this year??

what would be cool is if they release a new dragon breed and everyone receives an egg in their hoard....


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> year 1 was food/cakes;
> year 2 was a familiar;
> year 3 was a vista;
> so maybe some apparel this year??
> 
> what would be cool is if they release a new dragon breed and everyone receives an egg in their hoard....



i doubt they are gonna give out free eggs since it's kinda big now lol.

would be cool with some apparel though if they do like 2-3 of them and hand out.


----------



## King Dorado

I hope they give out shirts that say 

"All i got for FR Anniversary was this lousy T-Shirt"


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> I hope they give out shirts that say
> 
> "All i got for FR Anniversary was this lousy T-Shirt"



Haha would be pretty typical, or they could do something slightly larger like NotN but with, different fams and maybe a summer-y theme rather than winter, well we'll see.


----------



## King Dorado

NOTN is by far the best event there, it's actually fun and not just a boring grind. 

do they usually do any actual activities for FR anniversary?  i thought the just gave out an item gift to the active members...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> NOTN is by far the best event there, it's actually fun and not just a boring grind.
> 
> do they usually do any actual activities for FR anniversary?  i thought the just gave out an item gift to the active members...



nah i think p much just give out items so yeah would be nice with an actual event. maybe for their 5th?

yeah notn is the best since you can collect like 394 familiars and stuff and eggs. and yeah i hate grinding currency so hard.


----------



## King Dorado

here is my newest character derg, viking Leif Erikson! (born on Leif Erikson Day, October 9th, of course)








i may try out a red cape to see how it looks if i find an affordable one, but i try to keep these character dergs on a type budget.


----------



## Alienfish

No idea about that day but cool derg nonetheless!

yeah mine are pretty much event budget dress ups ahha but i like my hippie dergs still <3


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> here is my newest character derg, viking Leif Erikson! (born on Leif Erikson Day, October 9th, of course)



lol is it bad that the only other time I've heard someone say Leif Erikson Day was on Spongebob o.o
But seriously that is one niiice looking derg



Here's that one dragon I complained about last month, where I didn't like his colors but then ppl showed my scries that made me like him more. 






Finally gened/dressed. While other dragons I've had for months still aren't done.

Also, I've been having a problem with spending all my cash lately, especially since I was able to liquidate some UMA that I no longer wanted. I use to go months without buying a single perma derg (just fodder) but within the last couple days I've gotten those two oldies I posted about, an Earth rep (600g +fest stuff), a neat ID derg (800g mixed value payment) and 4 other dergs that I thought had neat IDs

I need to be stopped...


----------



## Alienfish

Would be fun though if they at some point(s) would release random old sprites just to make everyone go bat**** lmao

^nice derg there btw


----------



## King Dorado

now ive reached L18 Baldwins eh.  just one a them snake apparels there for brewing.  w/my luck now is when theyll finally drop two more levels of stuff and i'll once again be unable to reap the profits....  ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> now ive reached L18 Baldwins eh.  just one a them snake apparels there for brewing.  w/my luck now is when theyll finally drop two more levels of stuff and i'll once again be unable to reap the profits....  ;A;


congrats i'm so freaking lazy with that, i pretty much only brew festival skins and stuff during notn so i'm probably still 11 lmao


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> congrats i'm so freaking lazy with that, i pretty much only brew festival skins and stuff during notn so i'm probably still 11 lmao



I brewed a ton of the frog apparel-- it gives like 1200 to 1500 xp, and only costs like 2000 treasure to brew.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> I brewed a ton of the frog apparel-- it gives like 1200 to 1500 xp, and only costs like 2000 treasure to brew.



ya i guess i could do those as long as i have materials but yeah idk that things is pretty slow still unless you do genes everyday imo


----------



## King Dorado

ah, so i saw people saying that Tomo was introduced on FR Anniversary 1, then Baldwin's Cauldron on Anniversary 2, and the color wheel expansion last year for anniversary 3.....

so it seems likely then that a new FR site feature will be announced tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah, so i saw people saying that Tomo was introduced on FR Anniversary 1, then Baldwin's Cauldron on Anniversary 2, and the color wheel expansion last year for anniversary 3.....

so it seems likely then that a new FR site feature will be announced tomorrow!


----------



## King Dorado

ay there are a bunch of members on FR putting all their fest apparel on a derg as their Anniversary celebration look, i thought it would be fun to join in:

the first dragon I ever hatched was born on last year's FR anniversary, so it's very fitting to have him proudly don each month's festival apparel from the last year in celebration of the next FR Anniversary!  

here's Marino!  he never won a Super Bowl, but he's got a winning anniversary wardrobe!






what's that, Marino?  you wish you also had on the Marva's Cloak of Invisibility right now?!  settle down, bud....  
_::lease be sure to compliment him on his Emperor's New Clothes if you don't mind....:::_


----------



## Alienfish

^lol I thought of that hard rock dude Marino not some random sports dude lol..

Site feature? Hm, would be cool if they could fix inventory though. I hate when you hoard sell stuff and nonsellable things are in the way so you have to go and click those afterwards.. or give alchemy materials their own tab.


----------



## JellyLu

I'm kinda sad and wasn't thinking clearly so I splurged on a derg ;; I like him though~


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> I'm kinda sad and wasn't thinking clearly so I splurged on a derg ;; I like him though~




ay me too nice colors and genes!

also for site features would be nice if they redid coli and let it run smoother.. AND REMOVE THAT DAMN DODGE RNG is2g


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I'm kinda sad and wasn't thinking clearly so I splurged on a derg ;; I like him though~



whoa, that's an awesome bogsneak 10/10!  
hope he cheered you up


----------



## King Dorado

so my guess that the FR Anniversary gift would be apparel was correct!

kinda underwhelming selection though, imo.  looks very much like the flame regalia apparel from last NotN i think it was....

I started a thread there yesterday on FR Discussion re wagers as to what would happen today, and one user did correctly guess an apparel preview feature for specific dragons.  that will be very helpful too!!

oh my, the AH prices already for slimes...


----------



## Alienfish

Meh, nice apparel I guess but I don't really care for dressing room much, hm..

And yeah those material prices kms


----------



## King Dorado

OOPS

I just spent 60 gems at AH on the mats i'm missing for brewing a set of the celebration apparel, bc i didnt check the brewing time and thought they were all 8 hours to brew like the L18 apparel (so i mistakenly thought there wouldnt be time to transmute stuff for the missing mats...)  ;A;


----------



## Gir

The new apparel is pretty cool.

I really like the lanterns, and the dressing room is nice! Now ppl can use that instead of the item database website that you can't even mention on there lol


----------



## Alienfish

Gir said:


> The new apparel is pretty cool.
> 
> I really like the lanterns, and the dressing room is nice! Now ppl can use that instead of the item database website that you can't even mention on there lol



they had an unofficial of that lel.

well yeah it will probably go down then as the gaiaonline one did.


----------



## King Dorado

eh probably just as well i bought those mats on AH coz its takign forever just to brew a white slime, so far i got one black and four greys trying for a white.  i was finally gonna just buy a white for 25g but then i saw the apparel i needed to brew dropped to 25g on AH so problem solved!  cant imagine how long tho it would take to brew all the mats crikey lol


----------



## Gir

^yea, I used up the majority of my green mats for other brews and now Baldwin won't give me any! I was only able to brew one extra set so far. I might break down and have to buy mats or apparel off AH


----------



## Alienfish

Haven't really been active other than dailies there because general discussion's been even more cringe since they re-made what you're allowed to there so idk if i'm gonna brew or buy the rest... i will probably be away for most light festival anyways so might as well spend some dosh :^)


----------



## p e p p e r

I gave in and bought one of the thorn bundles from the AH, there's still a few more I want.  I was lucky to snipe a few sage sets, but I'm going to resell them and buy them later when the hype dies down


----------



## King Dorado

I bought this unbred G1 noc that was hatched during the 2015 NotN for just 15 gems:






and i snagged this unbred G1 noc that was hatched on the very first day of the very first NotN in 2014 (the first day of nocturnes in FR ever) for just 50 gems:






they both remind me of shadowy evergreens in winter time

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> I gave in and bought one of the thorn bundles from the AH, there's still a few more I want.  I was lucky to snipe a few sage sets, but I'm going to resell them and buy them later when the hype dies down



ay she looks beautiful!

i still have never even seen any thorn nor any sage appparel in the MP heh, i guess me laptop is too slow...


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

hi!  if i havent played fr in forever and got locked out of my old account so i made a new one.  joined water this time.  i never really got involved in "pushes" but i want to get more into the game this time around


----------



## Aquari

My rainbow pearly i hatched a week ago finally grew up and she looks stunning!








Spoiler: I'm selling her brothers too if anyone wants them (9k treasure ea.)











first one has XYX(buttercup, dirt, buttercup)


----------



## roseflower

Bought these pretty accents


----------



## Gir

^Beautiful dragons everyone!!

It took me 3 months and finally deciding that I don't want the sprites/liquidating the ones I have, but I finally got my b-day hatch dragon a coatl scroll


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> ^Beautiful dragons everyone!!
> 
> It took me 3 months and finally deciding that I don't want the sprites/liquidating the ones I have, but I finally got my b-day hatch dragon a coatl scroll



nice! she looking good!  
my bday derg needs a wildclaw scroll... :/


----------



## skarmoury

Everyone's dragons look so stunning! ; v;
I recently got into the game (I was a member since 2015 lmao but I only actually got to it now) and I've probably splurged too much on crystal & facet dragons bc I like them when they're shiny pfft

Here's my favorite in my lair! I love female Faes and I was extremely charmed by its butterfly gene that I just had to have it *^*






I'm still very new to FR though and I'm not sure what else I should be doing ahah

btw my user is f1owercrown and I'd love to add more people!!

edit: whoop got this in the auction earlier, super excited with its outcome aaa it looks extremely precious






(sorry if I seem like I'm live-blogging everything, I just wanted to share some things!!)


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ok so i'v kinda just been sitting on fr all day grinding the bubble game and then buying dragons and famillars and the above post inspired me and i just bought




and




and im going to breed them because why not


----------



## skarmoury

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok so i'v kinda just been sitting on fr all day grinding the bubble game and then buying dragons and famillars and the above post inspired me and i just bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im going to breed them because why not



They look cute!! Excited to see their offsprings, they're gonna look like wicked shiny butterfly dragons *^*

Also ahhh I was so excited to say this, a very kind user gifted me one of their prized possessions yesterday, a one-of-a-kind dragon! <3 It's the only dragon in FR to have its specific color combination (Strawberry/Phthalo/Ruby) aaa I love it tons! It even has my favorite genes (Crystal and Facet), so it's extremely shiny ; v; <3


----------



## p e p p e r

skarmoury said:


> They look cute!! Excited to see their offsprings, they're gonna look like wicked shiny butterfly dragons *^*
> 
> Also ahhh I was so excited to say this, a very kind user gifted me one of their prized possessions yesterday, a one-of-a-kind dragon! <3 It's the only dragon in FR to have its specific color combination (Strawberry/Phthalo/Ruby) aaa I love it tons! It even has my favorite genes (Crystal and Facet), so it's extremely shiny ; v; <3



hey!  i love cryface dragons as well.  you can pick out any of these for free if you like any of them 



Spoiler: Crystal Facet beauties


----------



## Alienfish

Nice dergs people.. c: 

Hope Light produce some good skins and stuff even though I will be offline.. God man I hate this time of the year for that xD Better nab things quickly...


----------



## Aquari

Man, another trash batch of babs, I had such high hopes for this nest too, I had to wait like 20-somethin days for the adult male to be available to breed and the chances of cute babs were so good!




Spoiler: After like 20+ days of anticipation...

















I kinda like the black/radioactive one but I was expecting better babs.


----------



## Alienfish

I like the 2nd and third ones but yeah I p much only collect oldies nowadays  

Still it could have been worse lel


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ok i did it again ;n; spent all my money on these 2 babes




and




im super excited to see what the babies will be like once the female can breed!


----------



## Alienfish

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok i did it again ;n; spent all my money on these 2 babes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im super excited to see what the babies will be like once the female can breed!



Good luck, could be some nice green shades and tones if you're lucky.

Also ugh I know I should be hyped for Brightshine but eeeh gonna be away tuesday-saturday so .. hurr.


----------



## p e p p e r

It's my one year anniversary on FR and lucky for me someone sold me a Gilded Crown!


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> It's my one year anniversary on FR and lucky for me someone sold me a Gilded Crown!



that's awesome, congrats!!!
crown looks great!  
how many even exist??


----------



## p e p p e r

Does anyone here want to buy any treasure?  I have 2 mil to sell (40k for 100 tbt)

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> that's awesome, congrats!!!
> crown looks great!
> how many even exist??



thank you!  i have no clue how many exist, maybe Peisinoe might know...


----------



## Alienfish

grats pepper! that crown looks mighty nice man  loving that derg too

- - - Post Merge - - -






btw, one of my dergs in the anniversary gear c:


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

p e p p e r said:


> Does anyone here want to buy any treasure?  I have 2 mil to sell (40k for 100 tbt).


i wouldnt mind buying some!

also, _also_




and




i have issues.  these are gonna be my summer/fall bbys and i love butterflies too


----------



## JellyLu

Was going to expand but alas I was pinged annnnd...

I got this girl ^^ She's a pure G2 coatl AND a subspecies based off of the Aztecs!





(her sister is still for sale in the lair her parents are in if anyone wants her~ she has vipera instead and slightly different colors)


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Was going to expand but alas I was pinged annnnd...
> 
> I got this girl ^^ She's a pure G2 coatl AND a subspecies based off of the Aztecs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (her sister is still for sale in the lair her parents are in if anyone wants her~ she has vipera instead and slightly different colors)



she's very nice looking!
here's my Mexican coatl:






- - - Post Merge - - -

I left the circuit tert on her, coz i dunno wny but it had a sort of Aztec heiroglyphics look to me heh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

born on Cinco de Mayo heh


----------



## Alienfish

cool coatls (haha)

still need more old males here *grunts*


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> she's very nice looking!
> here's my Mexican coatl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I left the circuit tert on her, coz i dunno wny but it had a sort of Aztec heiroglyphics look to me heh...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> born on Cinco de Mayo heh



Thanks!
I like your girl too! Normally I hate circuit, but it does work very well on her ^^ I like the festive necklaces!


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Thanks!
> I like your girl too! Normally I hate circuit, but it does work very well on her ^^ I like the festive necklaces!



thanks- her necktaces match the colors of the Mexican flag


----------



## King Dorado

eh, the Joxar's Box feature reveal = teh suck.  

no reason now to hold onto any year four festival stuff, it's only gonna devalue... rapidly...
and zero zero chance to nab any older stuff, not even year three stuff (except crowns)...


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, the nymph looks cool I guess but 16-17 only I already have those crappers man.

them staff though *rolls eyes* like bruh at least include some older apparel


----------



## Gir

The nymphs are cute...but I'm not that interested in filling up my bestiary anymore.
I'm trying to sell off my boss familiars if anyone is looking to buy [link here] (shameless self promotion)

I'm excited to see how they recolored the more expensive past fest apparel though, like the boneyard tatters


----------



## King Dorado

dang, 90k for one of them joxar boxes too.  i bet the "color variant" items will be sky-high on the AH tho, considering people can only buy one box per festival, and at most obtain two of the color variant items from the box....

its gonna suck when you get just on colro variant and one of the year 4 items tho...


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> dang, 90k for one of them joxar boxes too.  i bet the "color variant" items will be sky-high on the AH tho, considering people can only buy one box per festival, and at most obtain two of the color variant items from the box....
> 
> its gonna suck when you get just on colro variant and one of the year 4 items tho...



I'm kind of glad i stopped collecting festival apparel and familiars lol

Anyone wanna buy an Archivists spellscroll?


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> I'm kind of glad i stopped collecting festival apparel and familiars lol
> 
> Anyone wanna buy an Archivists spellscroll?



hmmm, nah just gonna get the recolor instead!


----------



## King Dorado

lol, dag FR mod removed my thread:

too much rage over wasting my time for last year racking up festival items that will now never appreciate in value... 

JOXAAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> lol, dag FR mod removed my thread:
> 
> too much rage over wasting my time for last year racking up festival items that will now never appreciate in value...
> 
> JOXAAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!



Lol rip that's how I feel. I only get like 1-5 items now. I mostly got the vistas because those are consumable. 

Also shameless plug 






- - - Post Merge - - -

Selling him , 4 digit unbred. Hoping the cash will bring my FR love back losing interest slowly


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> Lol rip that's how I feel. I only get like 1-5 items now. I mostly got the vistas because those are consumable.
> 
> Also shameless plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Selling him , 4 digit unbred. Hoping the cash will bring my FR love back losing interest slowly



whoa!  so he was hatched on day1 of the site!  
is there such a thing as 1, 2, and 3 digit dragons?


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> whoa!  so he was hatched on day1 of the site!
> is there such a thing as 1, 2, and 3 digit dragons?



Single digits and some of 2 digits are the gods, admins dragons, and older users. Most of them are either progens or exalted. Also most of them are imps too lol


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> lol, dag FR mod removed my thread:
> 
> too much rage over wasting my time for last year racking up festival items that will now never appreciate in value...



lol I know how you feel, I've got some spares of the apparel and goblins, that I don't even know what to do with now. But hey...maybe you can start selling the fest currency instead and make some profit. That's what I use to do before, and got like over 100k tr/ 100g per stack...but idk...last couple fest been barely getting over 50k tr/ 50g per stack. But it's still some extra moolah. Unless the prices of stacks go down even more with the joxar's box thing too :'c

also...ayyy your post number for that post is a palindrome 16161 !!! 
sorry I can't stop, been collecting palindrome/neat ID dragons all week



Peisinoe said:


> Selling him , 4 digit unbred. Hoping the cash will bring my FR love back losing interest slowly



Ah good luck selling him!!



Also, I'm quite happy with the recolor of the boneyard tatters (sanddune rags)

I have a dragon that I wanted to make my clan leader. Plan was to scattering him into some plague colors, then buy him a boneyard tatter. But after six scatters I got mint/smoke/flint, not the worst color combo, but not the best either, and certainly not plague at all. But if I just use the sanddune rags which look decent with his current colors, I can save a lot of currency ^w^


----------



## Alienfish

pfft just gimme that oldie 

gl selling everything and stuff i'm just glad if i can snag cheap 6digits lol


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

yo so i have nest space and i saw some people talking about nest rentals and if anyone wanted a water person, im here  i have a lot of skydancers so they wont be able to breed for a while.  my user is hyliancrown!


----------



## King Dorado

aw maaan, i was finally coming around on the recolor idea because i was like, wow a recolor forgetools and recolor plumage, those would be totally awesome!!!  and i wouldnt have to spend fifty or sixty bucks in gems to get one!

but now i see from the admin comments that they havent added those items, and wont be doing so for "a long time...."   
   back  to disappointment....


----------



## King Dorado

checking to see if the new nymph artwork will link here, which one(s) do y'all plan to get?:


- - - Post Merge - - -

eh i guess it wont link....


----------



## King Dorado

somebody in my flight compiled the full pix of the new nymphs:







- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops looks like one is missing...

- - - Post Merge - - -

boop


----------



## bioshock

Woah, that water recolor looks super neat! I've been kind of away from FR for a bit and I'm hoping my flight's festival will be neat. I'm looking forward to seeing the new familiar, does anyone have any guesses?


----------



## King Dorado

bioshock said:


> Woah, that water recolor looks super neat! I've been kind of away from FR for a bit and I'm hoping my flight's festival will be neat. I'm looking forward to seeing the new familiar, does anyone have any guesses?



good question, i hadn't thought of it before... so far theyve had sprites, bears, acolytes, goblins, and now nymphs...  i'm going to guess something based on the animal world as theyve kinda used up fantasy/magical fams, so i would suggest, if it were my game... some kind of lions/tigers....  yup, badass battle cats, that would be my choice...  

that raises another question for year5 fests-- what will be the common apparel?  theyve had armbands, sashes, crowns, and vistas....  im gonna guess some kind of staff... i think that would be pretty cool, like a staff with some kind of elemental design at the top...


----------



## bioshock

King Dorado said:


> good question, i hadn't thought of it before... so far theyve had sprites, bears, acolytes, goblins, and now nymphs...  i'm going to guess something based on the animal world as theyve kinda used up fantasy/magical fams, so i would suggest, if it were my game... some kind of lions/tigers....  yup, badass battle cats, that would be my choice...
> 
> that raises another question for year5 fests-- what will be the common apparel?  theyve had armbands, sashes, crowns, and vistas....  im gonna guess some kind of staff... i think that would be pretty cool, like a staff with some kind of elemental design at the top...



Cats would be so neat! I was also thinking of maybe doing birds or some kind of lizard, maybe salamanders? I'm super excited to see what they do this year!
Staffs would be awesome! I really liked the deeprealm trident/water apparel last fest (I have 10, oops), hopefully they'll do more of the weapons this festival season.


----------



## Aquari

man I'm so excited for brightshine event!


----------



## bioshock

Festival page is up! The apparel this festival is a "Hewn Philosopher's Veil"

The familiar theme seems to be magical again, as the familiar is the "Spirit of Light", which looks interesting from the tooltip image. The festival carrying item is another vista, however it is of the Lightweaver, meaning each festival will get a vista with their Deity featured.

A lot of really cool skins and accents won, which is your favorite? I love Sol Seraph by houseteeth, and Gilded Memories by Soro, the imperial ones are super stunning but I'm a gen-one only lair so I can't use them ;v;


----------



## King Dorado

bioshock said:


> Festival page is up! The apparel this festival is a "Hewn Philosopher's Veil"
> 
> The familiar theme seems to be magical again, as the familiar is the "Spirit of Light", which looks interesting from the tooltip image. The festival carrying item is another vista, however it is of the Lightweaver, meaning each festival will get a vista with their Deity featured.
> 
> A lot of really cool skins and accents won, which is your favorite? I love Sol Seraph by houseteeth, and Gilded Memories by Soro, the imperial ones are super stunning but I'm a gen-one only lair so I can't use them ;v;



oh oi never noticed before that the announcement thread may be up while the site is down...
i now realize that somebody posted the fam on my "taking bets"  thread and it looked like a rabbit with the emblem over its face, kind of ... bizarre...

SWEET  you can brew one of those joxar's prismatic emblems!!

interesting how there is a black/gold pattern this year in so many of the Light flight items...
e
my fave accents and skins = Bright Ambassador for M coatls, Goodnight Moonlight for F spiral, Bring the Eclipse for F imps, and Awn Chaser for F nocturne...


----------



## Aquari

I wanted the flowering gladeboughs and the very first crate I bought had it! so now I have that and enough to get prismatic crystal scales!


----------



## bioshock

I got the greenskeeper vista.....


----------



## King Dorado

i got ****ed over, i got a trident from this past water festival.

JOXAAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!


----------



## Alienfish

really liking the nature and water ones...

also thank you staff for putting the boring skins on brewing for once lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, got one of those wind skins from 2017 from that crate lmao. and magic nymph, it's cute so not too shabby

but come on 2017 what is this.


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> but come on 2017 what is this.



elemental deity vistas?  rabbits with symbols instead of faces? 80kT for a crate full of **** you already have?  
i'll tell you what FR 2017 is-- its the year that Flight Rising finally jumped the shark...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> elemental deity vistas?  rabbits with symbols instead of faces? 80kT for a crate full of **** you already have?
> i'll tell you what FR 2017 is-- its the year that Flight Rising finally jumped the shark...



yeah and i got a bit disappointed in the nature nymph tbh, why all the skulls and dead forest themes :[

and yeah i bought a crate so i could get one nymph or two tbh and the recolors were boring, not into that color scheme so.

also they should add older skins to be worth it, i can get the 2017 one for less, sigh.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i started a zelda deity collection ;u;


Spoiler



eldin



Faron




Hylia






i also have someone breeding a pair for Lanayru. then i need to adopt Din, Nayru, and Farore, Possibly zelda and link?


----------



## Gir

Happy BrightShine Jubilee Everyone <3

My fave skin is the Forgotten Child one!! I didn't have a dragon that would work with it, so I got a cheap one off AH:







The crate I got even had a Sparkle Nymph inside that I could pair with him. Then used my token for the runesscroll.
I'm so happy we can brew the tokens too! Now I'll be able to get the sanddune rags that I was originally going to spend my token on.


----------



## Alienfish

^nice and yeah i really liked that male imp skin, i have nice dergs for that so no probs 

glad i don't have to "waste" brew this time though, not a fan of those skins for once lol

though i loved that spiral moon skin <3


----------



## King Dorado

on the "bright side" (heh), the skins and accents for this festival are indeed truly amazing.  i love the moonlight one for spiral female, the eclipse one for impeiral females, and the one for guardian females, will buy those three for sure.  there are another five or six that i dont see using anytime soon but will try to buy probably just because theyre so gorgeous...


----------



## JellyLu

Tried my light rep/subspecies in the new apparel:





I'm not sure what to think. Eh. I just got my wisdom teeth out and should be resting anyway...
Happy Brightshine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> Happy BrightShine Jubilee Everyone <3
> 
> My fave skin is the Forgotten Child one!! I didn't have a dragon that would work with it, so I got a cheap one off AH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crate I got even had a Sparkle Nymph inside that I could pair with him. Then used my token for the runesscroll.
> I'm so happy we can brew the tokens too! Now I'll be able to get the sanddune rags that I was originally going to spend my token on.



That imp is gorgeous o.o


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Tried my light rep/subspecies in the new apparel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think. Eh. I just got my wisdom teeth out and should be resting anyway...
> Happy Brightshine!




RIP your wisdom...

hey i just noticed that Light scarf has Roman numerals on it, hmmm....  what the ****??

I sold my joxar token thingy for 370 gems...
also, had earned 35 tablets, listed those AH, i hope they sold....


----------



## brutalitea

Great skins, great apparel, good fest overall. 

I got the Illuminated Runescroll from the crate, gonna use my token on Sparkle Nymph.

The problem is finding a dragon to wear the runescroll and veil... None of my dragons look good with it.


----------



## Alienfish

Alright festival as for wasting money on skins, think I bought most from marketplace since, well I never have luck otherwise.

Just need to get enough currency for the apparel item hm


----------



## Peisinoe

I actually like the rabbit familiars lol. Reminds me of illuminati


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> I actually like the rabbit familiars lol. Reminds me of illuminati



yeah they are cute but yeah not a fan of some nymphs.. i hate that they did like a skull/creepy forest theme on the nature one skjdff. got arcane from the chest and bought the water though.


----------



## King Dorado

dangit, im the only one that didnt get a recolor in my joxar chest, lol...

did they ever announce what the odds/chances of that are?  i may stick to brewing the token instead of buying the crate next time, coz the RNG over there doesnt usually help me out...  (musts crack the feng shui luck code for FR...)


----------



## King Dorado

so what do you guys think is the deal with the Brightshine familiar?

do you think they will all be rabbits?
will they all have runestones instead of faces?

ive seen some speculation that they will track the chinese zodiac animals...


----------



## JellyLu

I looked at the nymphs since there were complaints of the skull on nature and it took me a minute to realize it's the same base as the plague sprite..... and that all the nymphs are based on the sprites but switched. Wow I'm slow T_T
Still going to get an ichor nymph <3


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I looked at the nymphs since there were complaints of the skull on nature and it took me a minute to realize it's the same base as the plague sprite..... and that all the nymphs are based on the sprites but switched. Wow I'm slow T_T
> Still going to get an ichor nymph <3



I just now realized that not all the recolored apparel are from Year 1--
the shadow to nature, and the nature to ice apparel are Year 2 items....

i lije the nature nymph with flower on her skull, reminds me of dia de los muerte artwork...
i think my favorite is the water nymph in light sprite pose

the lightning nymph in wind sprite pose and the light nymph in water sprite pose also look good...


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> I looked at the nymphs since there were complaints of the skull on nature and it took me a minute to realize it's the same base as the plague sprite..... and that all the nymphs are based on the sprites but switched. Wow I'm slow T_T
> Still going to get an ichor nymph <3



Yeah I saw that on a few now that you mentioned it but yeah explains why they did as they did, sigh...


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

im lost how do you get a token?


----------



## roseflower

Zodiac Crossing said:


> im lost how do you get a token?



Here http://www1.flightrising.com/festive-favors/joxar and you buy the Spare Inventory Crate for 80k, it gives a guaranteed prismatic token
You can also brew a token at lv.16, and buy from other players and on the Auction House.


----------



## VioletPrincess

King Dorado said:


> dangit, im the only one that didnt get a recolor in my joxar chest, lol...
> 
> did they ever announce what the odds/chances of that are?  i may stick to brewing the token instead of buying the crate next time, coz the RNG over there doesnt usually help me out...  (musts crack the feng shui luck code for FR...)



No you are not. I got a plague vista which I have 5 of already and my daughter got the Nature apparel from last months festival. Feeling ripped off.


----------



## King Dorado

LilyBloom said:


> No you are not. I got a plague vista which I have 5 of already and my daughter got the Nature apparel from last months festival. Feeling ripped off.



I was pretty sore about it for a while which isnt like me, but then I read all the comments on the "I got screwed by Joxar" thread on the FR forums and felt a lot better.  misery loves company, so they say, haha!


----------



## King Dorado

this is first time i've been selling my fest currency on AH.  anybody know how long the 1 gem per fest rate usually lasts??


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> this is first time i've been selling my fest currency on AH.  anybody know how long the 1 gem per fest rate usually lasts??



Like the first 3 days. The first day it's 1:2 gems so I would've sold it. Idk the trend now because people doing joxar. But usually it drops fast because of Baldwin.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

rip i got the illuminated rune scroll from the chest


----------



## King Dorado

Zodiac Crossing said:


> rip i got the illuminated rune scroll from the chest



nice, a recolor of a year 1 item, and that one's really popular!  you can easily sell it i think on AH, or trade for apparel ro a nymph that you prefer...


----------



## roseflower

I hatched two Wind eggs because today`s my birthday but those colours are not too great... I?ll have to think about it.
I also opened lots of chests and coli crates, it was pretty fun

Brown, Slate, Pearl 
Maybe Pearl Underbelly? could be a chocolate cream cake haha





Violet, Berry, Coral
I don?t like Violet...


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

roseflower said:


> I hatched two Wind eggs because today`s my birthday but those colours are not too great... I?ll have to think about it.
> I also opened lots of chests and coli crates, it was pretty fun
> 
> Brown, Slate, Pearl
> Maybe Pearl Underbelly? could be a chocolate cream cake haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violet, Berry, Coral
> I don?t like Violet...



happy late birthday!


----------



## roseflower

Zodiac Crossing said:


> happy late birthday!



Thank you

I did some scrying of my birthday dergs:






I think I won`t keep him. 




Hm, she`s kinda pretty in a strange way??? Maybe another secondary looks better.
I also hope we?ll get new genes soon c:


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Thank you
> 
> I did some scrying of my birthday dergs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I won`t keep him.



but he's a perfect wookiee, you've got your Star Wars rep!!

or he could be a magnificent stallion (needs somethign for a unicorn look...)


----------



## roseflower

King Dorado said:


> but he's a perfect wookiee, you've got your Star Wars rep!!
> 
> or he could be a magnificent stallion (needs somethign for a unicorn look...)



True, though I never knew I needed a Star Wars rep ahaha 
I wished I could keep them all, but I don`t know, I feel like I have too much dragons hanging around already T.T


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ahaha i just used all my gems to by these guys
edit: i still got 72 gems  you know what that meanssss
















tbh im falling hard for the light flight familars  i would change but i could never do that to water flight friends i've made


----------



## King Dorado

will be interesting to see if/how much token AH prices drop now that people's brewed tokens are ready and hitting the market....  i just saw somebody sell one for 310 gems on the IFS board, that's lowest i've seen yet.

havent seen nymph prices dropping yet....  on the first nite of the fest i saw one at 15k Treasure on AH, tried to buy but it got sniped, i wonder if the buyer posted on the mispriced AH thread about it...

some of the recolors have dipped down to 250kT on AH, the vines i think are the least popular ive seen those closer to 200k...

maybe when some of the brewed tokens get spent the nymphs and recolors will start dropping in price friday per saturday too, but it wouldnt surprise me if it takes another fest or two before that happens....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zodiac Crossing said:


> ahaha i just used all my gems to by these guys
> edit: i still got 72 gems  you know what that meanssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh im falling hard for the light flight familars  i would change but i could never do that to water flight friends i've made



the Light goblin i think is pretty cool, the rest of Light are meh imo.  
not a fan of any of those year 3 fams altho i did buy them all on AH last year; the shadow one is especially blech


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone have green sludge or ooze that you will sell for tbt? I need to get the skins brewed. That token takes so long.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

King Dorado said:


> the Light goblin i think is pretty cool, the rest of Light are meh imo.
> not a fan of any of those year 3 fams altho i did buy them all on AH last year; the shadow one is especially blech



ok true the shadow one is bleh.  but i also bought every type of meren familiar too


----------



## Peisinoe

Three new members to my lair!
















I'm glad 2 are boys, I'm obsessed with M Ridgeback right now.


----------



## Aquari

I've hatched quite a few new babs in the past week, still not really what I wanted, but most of them still have potential, I'll just have to buy them skins/apparel.



Spoiler: clickable babs

























First 4 are keepers, the last 2 I'm selling. hopefully my incoming batch of babs are keepers as well.


----------



## Peisinoe

Uttumori said:


> I've hatched quite a few new babs in the past week, still not really what I wanted, but most of them still have potential, I'll just have to buy them skins/apparel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clickable babs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 4 are keepers, the last 2 I'm selling. hopefully my incoming batch of babs are keepers as well.



Snip snap babies are so cute


----------



## Gir

Rip, I lost an auction for a gen1 dragon that had a neat ID pattern (XXXXYYYY). 

I went in the AH to see if there were any other genones with nice pattern IDs and I got a palindrome for 350g :'D


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Rip, I lost an auction for a gen1 dragon that had a neat ID pattern (XXXXYYYY).
> 
> I went in the AH to see if there were any other genones with nice pattern IDs and I got a palindrome for 350g :'D



was it also a prime number?? 

I bought a blondish coatl maybe to be a fairie queen derg:






but now i see one on AH that i think maybe looks better, what do you guys think?






- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i just listed this unbred unnamed triple rad WC w/pet butt glimm on the AH.  if anyone here wants a pricebreak or to buy for tbt just let me know:


----------



## King Dorado

oof i gave away that first coatl to a windie!  eh dunno if imma add the other one or not, need space for a patriotic dragon in a couple days, hoo-rah...


----------



## Alienfish

Gir said:


> Rip, I lost an auction for a gen1 dragon that had a neat ID pattern (XXXXYYYY).
> 
> I went in the AH to see if there were any other genones with nice pattern IDs and I got a palindrome for 350g :'D



grats, cool ID's are always a+ (if they are old even more). Have a male skydancer that has a real nice one 

man i really need to save up for more oldies but yeah lacking way too much motivation for that man


----------



## Peisinoe

Sheila said:


> grats, cool ID's are always a+ (if they are old even more). Have a male skydancer that has a real nice one
> 
> man i really need to save up for more oldies but yeah lacking way too much motivation for that man



Yeah man I just bought fodder to train and exalt but i regret lol


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> was it also a prime number??



Alas, it was not. I have yet to achieve that FR goal.


Also, does anyone want a Sanguine Thorn Tangle (unopened)? I'm trying to trade it for the Dusky thorn set, or just sell it at MP to get my tr back, 135500 tr.


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> Alas, it was not. I have yet to achieve that FR goal.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone want a Sanguine Thorn Tangle (unopened)? I'm trying to trade it for the Dusky thorn set, or just sell it at MP to get my tr back, 135500 tr.




Have you tried tossing it on the AH?


----------



## King Dorado

who got their patriotic babs today!
here's my star-spangled banner boi from AH:


----------



## Alienfish

^nice.. usually not a fan of clown genes but that might just work

and nah not getting more unless i would fine a real cheap old one hah


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

anyone want her?




i tried putting her on the ah but no one will buy.  shes pretty and i dont want to exalt her.  name your price i guess?


----------



## Peisinoe

Would anyone here be interested in buying retired festival accents? I have tons from ice 2015. Heavily discounted. I'm thinking like 

35kt/g  which is basically Mp price without discount. 
If interested send me a list or post here!


----------



## piske

Hey guys, when is the next registration window? I kind of want to get back into FR but I can't remember my log-in info for the life of me... ;_;


----------



## Xerolin

joined FR last year, but barely played, joined again last month, username is Seroxi, enjoying it now


----------



## Aquari

New hatchling post incoming! I'm only posting the good looking ones I got though since the others aren't worth my time



Spoiler: clickable babs, now with scry of what they'll look like in 5 days!



































(The last one was born today, he was a 1 egg nest runt, I really wasnt expecting him to be so cute!), 4/6 ain't bad! But anyways, I'm still trying to figure out if I want to sell my prismatic crystalscales, they go for quite alot in AH and I could really use some more treasure to expand my lair since the next batch of babs will fill out the last few spaces in my lair, pm me if interested.


----------



## Alienfish

Nice pearlcatchers man, congrats!

Rip me being poor from all the holidays now, but yeah time to save up for arcane


----------



## JellyLu

I've been saving for a shadow sprite, but I wanted another birthday dragon and that required a lair expansion v.v
BUT I'm happy with him:




I wanted a dragon with the color ruby since that's my birthstone and such

Edit: I have no self control and bought another


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if I want to sell my prismatic crystalscales, they go for quite alot in AH and I could really use some more treasure to expand my lair since the next batch of babs will fill out the last few spaces in my lair, pm me if interested.



if you can find a buyer than why not!  the prices imo are only going to drop, and you can replace it for 80kT or less next festival by grabbing a box from Joxar or brewing a token....




JellyLu said:


> I've been saving for a shadow sprite, but I wanted another birthday dragon and that required a lair expansion v.v
> BUT I'm happy with him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a dragon with the color ruby since that's my birthstone and such



congrats, thats a nice looking birthday derg!!


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> if you can find a buyer than why not!  the prices imo are only going to drop, and you can replace it for 80kT or less next festival by grabbing a box from Joxar or brewing a token....


ahh its been in auction house all day and still no luck, mines is the cheapest on there at 490k, I might drop it to 470k though :{

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> I've been saving for a shadow sprite, but I wanted another birthday dragon and that required a lair expansion v.v
> BUT I'm happy with him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a dragon with the color ruby since that's my birthstone and such
> 
> Edit: I have no self control and bought another



omg that skydancer is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## roseflower

My breeding pair with a close colour range produced the colours I was hoping for, aaah so adorable


----------



## Alienfish

grats on all the dergs people 

good thing thundercrack is up next they usually don't have too many that i like except those weather themed ones so eh


----------



## piske

Hey all, I joined FR today! I joined Plague. My username is velvete there as well if you'd like to be friends :3

My progens... yikes the female ;_;


----------



## Alienfish

^love both colors, congrats!

I'm Madrugada, feel free to add me anyone c:


----------



## Peisinoe

velvete said:


> Hey all, I joined FR today! I joined Plague. My username is velvete there as well if you'd like to be friends :3
> 
> My progens... yikes the female ;_;




Yoooooo that double blood is gorgeous *-*

I'm Peisinoe from Light. 

Welcome to FR!!


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> Yoooooo that double blood is gorgeous *-*
> 
> I'm Peisinoe from Light.
> 
> Welcome to FR!!



ikr-- how lucky a hatch is that, and for a plague pro-gen to boot!!  that's  lucky profile you set up, velvete!!


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> Yoooooo that double blood is gorgeous *-*
> 
> I'm Peisinoe from Light.
> 
> Welcome to FR!!





King Dorado said:


> ikr-- how lucky a hatch is that, and for a plague pro-gen to boot!!  that's  lucky profile you set up, velvete!!



Thanks!  Secret time, the Blood-Blood was my starter though, so I picked the colors ;D Thank you for the warm welcomes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. How do you make $ again? So broke ;_; Added everyone as a friend :>


----------



## King Dorado

velvete said:


> Thanks!  Secret time, the Blood-Blood was my starter though, so I picked the colors ;D Thank you for the warm welcomes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> P.S. How do you make $ again? So broke ;_; Added everyone as a friend :>



well you can pick up another blood-blood from AH and breed some xxy babs to sell...

snipe popular apparel from the MP and sell it on AH...

play the Fairground games and earn 75kT a day...

you can also buy gems from the site, and then work the currency exchanges, gems for treasure and vice versa, like the stock market....


----------



## piske

Is Ambush something good?


----------



## Alienfish

velvete said:


> Is Ambush something good?



Yep, used in the coliseum so for sure. Also if you ever get an eliminate stone from somewhere, save it for when you have trained some dragons since that one is heck rare.

Also I think you are allowed to buy common treasure here on TBT, not gems anymore though (lol you can actually earn gems there from simply existing and logging in etc. you don't have to buy it.)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hardly go here anymore... I kind of got burnt out on it because the market is trash... Considering selling off all my items and stuff and trading for TBT maybe since this is where I spend most of my time.

If anybody is interesting in anything let me know. I have lots of items as well.
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=1
have some rare skins and tons of familiars as well.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I hardly go here anymore... I kind of got burnt out on it because the market is trash... Considering selling off all my items and stuff and trading for TBT maybe since this is where I spend most of my time.
> 
> If anybody is interesting in anything let me know. I have lots of items as well.
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=175735&page=1
> have some rare skins and tons of familiars as well.



ay man sad to see ya leave D: not overly active other than dailies and if there is a holiday i like :0


----------



## piske

So, I got some Hounds for my progens so they won't be so lonely ;_; and a few pieces for my Guardian. I think I want her apparel to be themed like Sailor Pluto. That color scheme will look ok with orange and purple right... ? idk what i'm doing lol


----------



## Alienfish

velvete said:


> So, I got some Hounds for my progens so they won't be so lonely ;_; and a few pieces for my Guardian. I think I want her apparel to be themed like Sailor Pluto. That color scheme will look ok with orange and purple right... ? idk what i'm doing lol



Looks more Saturn to me.. or something idk still cute, Outer Senshi ftw!

And yeah I'm pretty inactive on the site too, I mean the market for things are crap and well events and some friends are the only reason I go there ..


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Looks more Saturn to me.. or something idk still cute, Outer Senshi ftw!
> 
> And yeah I'm pretty inactive on the site too, I mean the market for things are crap and well events and some friends are the only reason I go there ..



Oh, you think? Hmm, well I guess I will leave her as Pluto for now... !


----------



## Alienfish

velvete said:


> Oh, you think? Hmm, well I guess I will leave her as Pluto for now... !



yeah no offense though but the black and purple themes?


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> yeah no offense though but the black and purple themes?



Hahaha no offense taken :3


----------



## JellyLu

Welcome velvete! I'm from shadow~ Same username too

----------------------------

Annnd no surprise I bought another imperial ._.


----------



## piske

JellyLu said:


> Welcome velvete! I'm from shadow~ Same username too
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Annnd no surprise I bought another imperial ._.



I'll add you! :> That derg is so pretty *_*


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> Welcome velvete! I'm from shadow~ Same username too
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Annnd no surprise I bought another imperial ._.



oooo looking awesome, nice find!


----------



## King Dorado

none of the dragon breed vistas catch my fancy so far, but for those collecting they've now added imperial and wildclaw vistas to the treasure marketplace...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> none of the dragon breed vistas catch my fancy so far, but for those collecting they've now added imperial and wildclaw vistas to the treasure marketplace...



i have the guardian one with the water background bc it was the only water one at the time, but thanks mang gotta check em out.

and yeah the rest were pretty meh just cause they actually had that dragon on them lol :/


----------



## JellyLu

velvete said:


> I'll add you! :> That derg is so pretty *_*


Accepted, and thanks! I collect imperials and subspecies so if you need anything in those departments esp, I can help ^^;



Sheila said:


> oooo looking awesome, nice find!


Thank ya! I was looking for a good opal imp~



King Dorado said:


> none of the dragon breed vistas catch my fancy so far, but for those collecting they've now added imperial and wildclaw vistas to the treasure marketplace...


*heavy breathing* imp vista?! ;o;


----------



## Peisinoe

Tons of gen ones for 20k/20g each


http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061&page=3

also i hatched a double somewhere in there, also please buy them lol.


----------



## Aquari

I finally have my lair's seasonal kings/queens ready!



Spoiler: seasonal royalty



Spring:




Summer: 




Autumn:




Winter:






They don't have much on for now, hopefully I'll be able to afford more stuff for them when I find more light eggs to sell.


----------



## Alienfish

^aaa loving the spring and autumn dergs 

the imp vista looked pretty cool but ya, idk don't need a crapton of light vistas xD


----------



## piske

Uttumori said:


> I finally have my lair's seasonal kings/queens ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seasonal royalty
> 
> 
> 
> Spring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have much on for now, hopefully I'll be able to afford more stuff for them when I find more light eggs to sell.



OMG those dragons are absolutely beautiful! I love the idea of seasonal themes. Lovely!


----------



## Gir

velvete said:


> Hey all, I joined FR today! I joined Plague. My username is velvete there as well if you'd like to be friends :3



Hey I'm in Plague too! Hope you enjoy it there, the ppl in the flight are pretty cool. I'll send you a friend request, my user is PaintingFlowers

As for your later post about money, you can flip fodder. The prices right now are horrid since the back to back dom battles though. Although, Plague is prepping for the battle against Earth in August so they're always gonna be looking for fodder or hoarders. 

Also, if you need a level 25 there's a dragon lending thread in the dom forum, I can always help level a dragon up for you as well.
And you can buy an eliminate (if there's any left in stock) for less than LAH in the battlestone selling thread. If you need any help or have questions feel free to PM me 



Peisinoe said:


> Tons of gen ones for 20k/20g each
> 
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=106061&page=3
> 
> also i hatched a double somewhere in there, also please buy them lol.



Aye congrats on the hatching the doubles!! I didn't buy one of your hatchlings, but you had a mirror that had an appealing ID that I grabbed


----------



## piske

Gir said:


> Hey I'm in Plague too! Hope you enjoy it there, the ppl in the flight are pretty cool. I'll send you a friend request, my user is PaintingFlowers
> 
> As for your later post about money, you can flip fodder. The prices right now are horrid since the back to back dom battles though. Although, Plague is prepping for the battle against Earth in August so they're always gonna be looking for fodder or hoarders.
> 
> Also, if you need a level 25 there's a dragon lending thread in the dom forum, I can always help level a dragon up for you as well.
> And you can buy an eliminate (if there's any left in stock) for less than LAH in the battlestone selling thread. If you need any help or have questions feel free to PM me
> 
> 
> 
> Aye congrats on the hatching the doubles!! I didn't buy one of your hatchlings, but you had a mirror that had an appealing ID that I grabbed



Thank you for the friend request and for all of the great advice! I may take you up on that offer someday :>


----------



## Alienfish

Woo, finally got up to 300 familiars. Not a hardcore collector but cool to get that amount still 

And found a nice male oldie not too expensive.. Might have to remove some of his genes but I have a nice old skin to cover it up XD


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Woo, finally got up to 300 familiars. Not a hardcore collector but cool to get that amount still
> 
> And found a nice male oldie not too expensive.. Might have to remove some of his genes but I have a nice old skin to cover it up XD



He is so elegant and awesome! Congrats! :>


----------



## Alienfish

thank you :>

(yes i used to be in arcane and collected a crapton of old and new arcane skins lmango)


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> Hey I'm in Plague too! Hope you enjoy it there, the ppl in the flight are pretty cool. I'll send you a friend request, my user is PaintingFlowers
> 
> As for your later post about money, you can flip fodder. The prices right now are horrid since the back to back dom battles though. Although, Plague is prepping for the battle against Earth in August so they're always gonna be looking for fodder or hoarders.
> 
> Also, if you need a level 25 there's a dragon lending thread in the dom forum, I can always help level a dragon up for you as well.
> And you can buy an eliminate (if there's any left in stock) for less than LAH in the battlestone selling thread. If you need any help or have questions feel free to PM me
> 
> 
> 
> Aye congrats on the hatching the doubles!! I didn't buy one of your hatchlings, but you had a mirror that had an appealing ID that I grabbed





Ooh yay! I'm glad you like him :}


Also, http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2232156


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Ooh yay! I'm glad you like him :}
> 
> 
> Also, http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2232156



holy crappers, congrats :0


----------



## roseflower

Peisinoe said:


> Ooh yay! I'm glad you like him :}
> 
> 
> Also, http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2232156



That?s amazing, congrats


----------



## piske

Peisinoe said:


> Ooh yay! I'm glad you like him :}
> 
> 
> Also, http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/drs/2232156



GUH! Congrats!  Kanan is so beautiful... *_*


----------



## Cheremtasy

Just out of curiosity, do people still sell treasure and gems for TBT on here or nah? I haven't been here for over a year so I'm not quite sure what's changed :')


----------



## King Dorado

Botari1999 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do people still sell treasure and gems for TBT on here or nah? I haven't been here for over a year so I'm not quite sure what's changed :')



yup, usually over on  the TBT Market board....


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> yup, usually over on  the TBT Market board....



Do you happen to know the current ratio?


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> Do you happen to know the current ratio?



I recently used the conversion rate of 100TBT = 40kT. Gems are not allowed to be sold anymore I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Cheremtasy

velvete said:


> I recently used the conversion rate of 100TBT = 40kT. Gems are not allowed to be sold anymore I'm pretty sure.



Ahh okay! That was the conversation rate I used back when I was here, though I wasn't sure if that had changed or not.
Any idea why gems aren't allowed to be sold anymore btw?


----------



## piske

Botari1999 said:


> Ahh okay! That was the conversation rate I used back when I was here, though I wasn't sure if that had changed or not.
> Any idea why gems aren't allowed to be sold anymore btw?



Check this thread out :>

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404600-Rules-Update-for-the-New-Year


----------



## King Dorado

what does everyone think about the new genes?

it really does look like a jaguar in primary, if one wants a jaguar dragon; but the secondary somehow looks like a watermark to me on the wings like from a stock photo image or something, so i dunno...


----------



## Cheremtasy

velvete said:


> Check this thread out :>
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404600-Rules-Update-for-the-New-Year



Ohh I see! That seems to make sense tbh, thank you very much. ^^


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> what does everyone think about the new genes?
> 
> it really does look like a jaguar in primary, if one wants a jaguar dragon; but the secondary somehow looks like a watermark to me on the wings like from a stock photo image or something, so i dunno...



They give me a "Lisa Frank" vibe. I dunno, might get a nice eye burning imperial with them^^~


----------



## JellyLu

Should I buy her?



 
I have an imp problem ;;


----------



## Gir

^Ooh if you have the space and monies I'd say definitely! She's really pretty.

makes me want an orca/orca derg. I never really saw what made the orca dragons so popular when they have the cry/face genes, but with those genes I really like.



King Dorado said:


> what does everyone think about the new genes?
> 
> it really does look like a jaguar in primary, if one wants a jaguar dragon; but the secondary somehow looks like a watermark to me on the wings like from a stock photo image or something, so i dunno...



They're okay, I don't really have any dragons I'd want to use it on for right now. Course the germs in Plague flight found ways to make it plaguey and said that some colors with it looks like scabs/wounds. They also mentioned that on spirals, it kinda looks like they have extra eyes. 
Kinda wish the staff would make a tert gene where it looks like they have extra eyes though, that'd be cool.


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> ^Ooh if you have the space and monies I'd say definitely! She's really pretty.
> 
> makes me want an orca/orca derg. I never really saw what made the orca dragons so popular when they have the cry/face genes, but with those genes I really like.



Right! I'm strongly considering it ;; I just bought this guy though:




and now I'm stuck between grabbing her or saving for expansions and my eventual shadow sprite ><

Her sister is for sale too if you want! She's 450g and has the same colors, just spinner instead of toxin~


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> ^Ooh if you have the space and monies I'd say definitely! She's really pretty.
> 
> makes me want an orca/orca derg. I never really saw what made the orca dragons so popular when they have the cry/face genes, but with those genes I really like.



my triple orcas are all either pet butt glim, or iri butt glims.  those are my two faves of triple orca, altho jelly lu's new derg may cause me to look into metals alloy...




JellyLu said:


> Right! I'm strongly considering it ;; I just bought this guy though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I'm stuck between grabbing her or saving for expansions and my eventual shadow sprite ><
> 
> Her sister is for sale too if you want! She's 250g and has the same colors, just spinner instead of toxin~



ay that guy is looking fantastic!!!

oof i forgot to login and feed my dergs over the weekend, so i've lost the bonuses for a few days, should be fine for festival this weekend tho, need those extra gathering turns...


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> my triple orcas are all either pet butt glim, or iri butt glims.  those are my two faves of triple orca, altho jelly lu's new derg may cause me to look into metals alloy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ay that guy is looking fantastic!!!
> 
> oof i forgot to login and feed my dergs over the weekend, so i've lost the bonuses for a few days, should be fine for festival this weekend tho, need those extra gathering turns...



Thank ya! The pet/butt/glim girl I bought off of you is doing very well btw ^_~


----------



## Alienfish

I love how they don't allow gems, I mean sure you can buy it with real money but how can you prove you don't just earn it? I've been able to save up a few hundred gems from just opening chests and existing but eh sure. I guess that's why they added it though...

Dunno about new genes.. as long as they not too much clown I guess


----------



## JellyLu

I bought that imp
annnnd I gave in and bought this guy with gems





Now I'm broke rip


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> I bought that imp
> annnnd I gave in and bought this guy with gems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm broke rip



yooo dude that looks amazing i want such hippie dergs.. dang mangoes


----------



## piske

I bought so much freaking apparel ;_; and my dragons are still a hot mess... how do you guys figure out how to dress or theme your dergs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyLu said:


> I bought that imp
> annnnd I gave in and bought this guy with gems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm broke rip



Also, I'm so jealous of this one, I love the BURN lol *_*


----------



## Aquari

Bought this cutie about a week ago when she was a bab and now shes all grown up, she's so pretty I couldnt resist, theres no way i was gonna let her end up as exalt fodder!



 



Spoiler: Also some draggies im selling, not really the best looking but one man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## piske

Uttumori said:


> Bought this cutie about a week ago when she was a bab and now shes all grown up, she's so pretty I couldnt resist, theres no way i was gonna let her end up as exalt fodder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also some draggies im selling, not really the best looking but one man's trash is another man's treasure!



Wow she is so beautiful. I love that neon-y/pastel-y combo! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you find a similar one for sale will you ping me? I'm in love lol.


----------



## King Dorado

does the clan lore of somebody inquiring about buying your dragons, factor into your decision to sell?


----------



## Cheremtasy

There's so many new genes omg I can't keep up 
Part of me wants to get all these pretty dergs, but honestly I'm pretty sure they'd just rot and die in my lair OTL


----------



## piske

I just got this girl, she's like a package of smoothie skittles, I <3 her...


----------



## JellyLu

Sheila said:


> yooo dude that looks amazing i want such hippie dergs.. dang mangoes





velvete said:


> I bought so much freaking apparel ;_; and my dragons are still a hot mess... how do you guys figure out how to dress or theme your dergs?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm so jealous of this one, I love the BURN lol *_*



Thank ya both ^^

I plan on breeding him with my rad/honeydew/chartreuse wildclaw in the future. There's a 50% chance of a similar WC/Coatl from the pair so if you'd be interested lmk~

- - - Post Merge - - -





velvete said:


> I just got this girl, she's like a package of smoothie skittles, I <3 her...



Ooh nice ^^ I have a breeding pair in a friend's lair that makes similar dergs, but with green range bellies ^^ I named the pair Tutti Frutti haaa


----------



## piske

Haha, that's an awesome name! And yeah I would be interested in a similar offspring :>


----------



## Gir

I've been on FR for 1 year ^_^

I opened some chests and hatched two bog eggs:






copper/caramel/spearmint







cornflower/blush/latte

on the fence about keeping them, especially the 2nd one. Also have a thread in the LF forums for a dragon hatched on the 18th, so I might be getting another anniversary hatch as well. 





JellyLu said:


> I bought that imp
> annnnd I gave in and bought this guy with gems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm broke rip



Nice, love the eyeliner look that the jaguar gene gives. Also, all three of the dergs were beautiful so money well spent 




King Dorado said:


> does the clan lore of somebody inquiring about buying your dragons, factor into your decision to sell?



Not really, although I really only breed fodder. Is it something about the lore you don't like?


----------



## Peisinoe

velvete said:


> I bought so much freaking apparel ;_; and my dragons are still a hot mess... how do you guys figure out how to dress or theme your dergs?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm so jealous of this one, I love the BURN lol *_*



go with themes and layering, im /late

But i have a pastel lair so most of my dragons have the same apparel lol. Keep colors similar with maybe 1-2 diff colors to "pop"











Experiment with clashing tones






Sometimes genes help round out apparel, hex here gave her some depth behind the silks.






Green from spinner matches silks :>

When in doubt go for silks, sylvan, flowerfalls, lace, lanterns, and the new thorn apparel. Can't go wrong with those, also some gossamer flames too


----------



## Alienfish

Idk, I don't really care about lore or doing a clan story.. My dergs are random music fandom things no one get anyways (unless you magically happen to share my music taste lel)

I guess it's cool people can be creative but I wouldn't really pay extra for some random story/art when I would probably just remove it so I just avoid those really.


----------



## piske

I really love the Bogsneaks, idk why ;_; These are some pretty ones but they're expensive... what do you guys think?











- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I bought the pastel one lol, still debating on the gold and white boy...


----------



## Peisinoe

Sheila said:


> Idk, I don't really care about lore or doing a clan story.. My dergs are random music fandom things no one get anyways (unless you magically happen to share my music taste lel)
> 
> I guess it's cool people can be creative but I wouldn't really pay extra for some random story/art when I would probably just remove it so I just avoid those really.



I want to get into lore bc it seems fun. I wouldn't pay extra for one on a dragon though. 




velvete said:


> I really love the Bogsneaks, idk why ;_; These are some pretty ones but they're expensive... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, I bought the pastel one lol, still debating on the gold and white boy...



I hate bogs. But both look good! Colors are nice c:


----------



## Gir

velvete said:


> I really love the Bogsneaks, idk why ;_; These are some pretty ones but they're expensive... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, I bought the pastel one lol, still debating on the gold and white boy...



Both are cute! You can make most of the funds for the boy by maxing out the fairgrounds, so it's not bad.



Ah I spent all my gems on a 6 digit with a repeating ID: 795 795






His colors are a mess so I may have to scatter him. Hopefully he'll be my last dragon purchase for a while though...I'm running out of lair space and need to save to expand ;A;


----------



## Alienfish

^gimme that spiral mate... jk nice find though i just slap a skin or remove genes if it looks too bad 

- - - Post Merge - - -

when you find cheap oldies

they are female

fffff

(i need old males for my music fandergs...)


----------



## piske

Gir said:


> Both are cute! You can make most of the funds for the boy by maxing out the fairgrounds, so it's not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I spent all my gems on a 6 digit with a repeating ID: 795 795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His colors are a mess so I may have to scatter him. Hopefully he'll be my last dragon purchase for a while though...I'm running out of lair space and need to save to expand ;A;



WOWEEE! Congrats! *_* I do like that skin though.


----------



## Alienfish

Glad I'm not a fan of those electric steampunk things going on with Thundercrack just started, maybe I'll get like 2 of the skins for the sake of it, I like the f tundra and m skydancer tho.

o well need the vista and fam though :3


----------



## King Dorado

hmmm this is the first FR festival where i'm looking at the fest skins and accents, and there's not a single one that i want!
well that takes the pressure off the ole FR budget, eh.

not collecting the year 5 vistas; as for this lightning apparel-- i cant even tell what it is but imma likely buy one for the hoard, and LMAO at the familiar-- i was sketching some joke year 5 familiars and lighting bug was what i had for Thundercrack!!  (i hope they copy my Earth Worm idea in a few months too, haha!)

on the bright side, i finally got a re-color in my Joxar box, the Undine Flatfins (which i never woulda bought for myself, so that's a perfect freebie to pick up).  also, got a fest chest from gathering, FR screwed me with zero coli fest drops five out of the last six months, so i guess this is a good start for the next six months...

wow, the AH prices  for all the Joxar stiuff has plummeted rapidly, i thought it would be Fire fest before we'd see these prices on the to9kens, spare crates, and recolors/nymphs...


----------



## Alienfish

I bought two of them and the mandatory stupid coin thing, got a nymph from that and bought that nature recolor apparel.

Yea man Plague and Lighting are my least fav holidays imo. The former is pretty much only muscle tissue and fungus eyes thing and yeah not a fan of steampunk.

On the other hand Plague is pretty messed up holiday theme due to their no blood and gore stuff "lel this derg had too much strawberry jam"


----------



## piske

ELECTROFLUFF!

Also, I totally gathered NOT in Lightning... LIKE AN IDIOT ;_;


----------



## King Dorado

velvete said:


> ELECTROFLUFF!
> 
> Also, I totally gathered NOT in Lightning... LIKE AN IDIOT ;_;



haha that is a great tite for that skin...
ohnoes i hate when that happens with gathering lol

also, the recolor market is already crashing hard-- everything seems to be settling down around 120g, but some are starting to eve ngo under 100....  may not even be worth brewing tokens by next festival unless youve got a super surplus of the mats for it..


----------



## Alienfish

Gonna try and get the vista now, not a fan of the apparel.. really is people on the site all for electric steampunk gear only? .-.

fam was cute tho


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Gonna try and get the vista now, not a fan of the apparel.. really is people on the site all for electric steampunk gear only? .-.
> 
> fam was cute tho



weird that the year 5 familiars AND apparel have a theme of covered-up faces...


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> weird that the year 5 familiars AND apparel have a theme of covered-up faces...



not really.. using and re-using  considering those dumb recolor things they pulled so we'd waste treasure


----------



## Gir

Aw man, of all the times for my internet to crap out, it has to do it during the fest week. Not a good start of the week when I haven't been able to log on or experiencing a lot of lag ;A;
oh well, I'm not planning on getting a lot of extras of the fest stuff anyways, its just selling stacks of the fest currency I really like

But on the plus side, my joxar's box gave me another recolor item, so there's that. 

Hope everyone else has a pretty productive ThunderCrack Carnivale though


----------



## piske

What are the little rainbow chip things at Joxar's...? And how do you get them...? ;_; RIP I don't understand anything lol.


----------



## King Dorado

velvete said:


> What are the little rainbow chip things at Joxar's...? And how do you get them...? ;_; RIP I don't understand anything lol.



do you mean the coin aka "prismatic token?"  the rainbow coins can be brewed by anyone L16 or higher in Baldwin's cauldron, for 25k treasure, a silver and gold muck, a black and white slime, and five green oozes.  they take four straight days to brew!  Or, they can be obtained by purchasing one of Joxar's "spare inventory crates" for 80k Treasure.  Each crate contains one of the prismatic tokens, and also will contain either one of the new recolor items or one of the fest items from last year or the year before.   so for 80kt you get the coinn and by the estimate of folks last time, you have about a 2/3 chance of also gettign a new recolor item with it.  There's also a small chance the crate adds in as a bonus one of the fesst skins frm the last two years.

What do you do with the prismatic tokens?  you trade them in for one of the recolor items of your choice from Joxar's shop!

and, of course, you can also buy/trade for the prismatic tokens as well...


----------



## Xerolin

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=321402
heylo selling some dragons. expanded my lair a few days ago so now im down to 35k ;; want to get a spare crate, wasn't able to get one last event


----------



## JellyLu

Ofc the only skin of interest is a brewed one v.v

Anyway, my lightning rep and I wish everyone a happy ThunderCrack!


----------



## JellyLu

Thinking about buying a crate but I'm not sure...
I also accidentally bought the female tundra skin if anyone wants to trade it for another one of something (I thought I was buying one of the others rip)


----------



## Alienfish

got the vista now, idk if i'll get the wearable. look real weird to me on most dergs :/

nice rep coatl! 

i keep buying joxar crap bc i collect fams and some recolors of apparel actually looks good.. clever money sucker though lol


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Anyway, my lightning rep and I wish everyone a happy ThunderCrack!



AmbassadorTesla was sent to my clan by the Lightning flight as their diplomatic representative in residence:









JellyLu said:


> Thinking about buying a crate but I'm not sure...



why not- if you like the recolors then go for it!



Sheila said:


> got the vista now, idk if i'll get the wearable. look real weird to me on most dergs :/
> 
> nice rep coatl!
> 
> i keep buying joxar crap bc i collect fams and some recolors of apparel actually looks good.. clever money sucker though lol



yeah i think some of the recolors and nymphs look better than the year 1/year 2 stuff tbh.  i especially like the light recolor of the spellscroll, the arcane recolor of the pauldrons, the lightning recolor of the tatters, and the ice recolor of the gladeboughs-- these all look better than the originals.  and the nymphs all look good except for the earth one in lightning pose and the fire one in shadow pose but those were ugly sprite poses to begin with really.  i went ahead and threw a prismatic token in my cauldron, so it'll be locked up now until saturday oh well...

ayyy, i found a seapray hat on AH at MP price for one of my july 4th dergs, GeorgeWashington, he looks so colonial now:


----------



## piske

King Dorado said:


> do you mean the coin aka "prismatic token?"  the rainbow coins can be brewed by anyone L16 or higher in Baldwin's cauldron, for 25k treasure, a silver and gold muck, a black and white slime, and five green oozes.  they take four straight days to brew!  Or, they can be obtained by purchasing one of Joxar's "spare inventory crates" for 80k Treasure.  Each crate contains one of the prismatic tokens, and also will contain either one of the new recolor items or one of the fest items from last year or the year before.   so for 80kt you get the coinn and by the estimate of folks last time, you have about a 2/3 chance of also gettign a new recolor item with it.  There's also a small chance the crate adds in as a bonus one of the fesst skins frm the last two years.
> 
> What do you do with the prismatic tokens?  you trade them in for one of the recolor items of your choice from Joxar's shop!
> 
> and, of course, you can also buy/trade for the prismatic tokens as well...



I bought a crate! I wish you could buy more than one... I bought the recolored gladeboughs, it's so pretty in the cream color... *_* I also bought the festival familiar but idk I think it's pretty ugly RIP


----------



## Alienfish

^i like their new line of of fams but yeah lighting is my least fav holiday together with plage (because their **** policy on skins).. probs not getting the wearable unless i dig up enough currency lol

i don't like the new nature nymph due to it's dead forest theme, basically they just made nature on plague sprite and reversed everyone else but that one failed on me hard.

i like the cream color as well, basicaly _most_ nature things look good let alone a few weird skins

- - - Post Merge - - -






one more old male ayyy


----------



## piske

Scored a pretty little autumn bab *_* I really love female imps... I think this might become an addition lol.


----------



## piske

*addiction. I can't spell ;_;


----------



## Gir

I really like the desert/rags look that the fest apparel has. I just don't like the electric/mechanical parts of it. If they just made apparel like that as like a new market place set, without those parts, I'd buy a lot of them. 

Even so, I grabbed a couple extras of the apparel and just tried to cover up the gears/chest part of it. Made a new scavenging crew for my lair c:


----------



## piske

^They look awesome! I especially love the last look.


----------



## Naiad

Apparel looks great! I haven't gotten much time this fest so I don't have copies of anything yet LOL. I'll probably end up doing a mad dash at the end like last time :'>


----------



## Aquari

Havent really been doing much in this event besides buying and reselling apparel and vista, not much good stuff this year.



Spoiler: selling hatchlings


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> Apparel looks great! I haven't gotten much time this fest so I don't have copies of anything yet LOL. I'll probably end up doing a mad dash at the end like last time :'>



Oh my god hi I haven't seen you in years ;;

Yeah it's alright I guess but yeah lighting and plague are my least favorite holidays since they are so restricted... Like yeah steam punk and strawberry jam with muscle tissues :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also lol I think I need to change my username on FR everyone seem to think I'm from Portugal/Brazil or fluent in the language xD

Like yeah bruh I can understand a bit and know some words/phrases but that's it lel


----------



## Gir

Need lair space and monies. Selling 2 level 25s:


----------



## King Dorado

does anyone need sprockets  fest currency?  i can sell up to a hundred sprockets


----------



## Naiad

Sheila said:


> Oh my god hi I haven't seen you in years ;;
> 
> Yeah it's alright I guess but yeah lighting and plague are my least favorite holidays since they are so restricted... Like yeah steam punk and strawberry jam with muscle tissues :^)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also lol I think I need to change my username on FR everyone seem to think I'm from Portugal/Brazil or fluent in the language xD
> 
> Like yeah bruh I can understand a bit and know some words/phrases but that's it lel



It's been a long time! I haven't really been on TBT, but I've been trying to stay on FR  I feel obligated to like Plague since I was in it for such a long time, but I'm also partial to Arcane now ~


----------



## mayor-essy

I remember in 2015 I was active on here and I stumbled on this thread. Have played fr ever since. XD


----------



## piske

When is my little imp bab gonna be all-grown? ;_;


----------



## Naiad

velvete said:


> When is my little imp bab gonna be all-grown? ;_;


After 5 days ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Naiad said:


> It's been a long time! I haven't really been on TBT, but I've been trying to stay on FR  I feel obligated to like Plague since I was in it for such a long time, but I'm also partial to Arcane now ~



Yeah I was there too, but I dunno... I think I actually prefer Light aesthetics and, yeah Plague skins are so much restricted (they've always been so I wonder why they let us make skins/accents at all) and idk, I prefer the Light forums generally.

Been in Arcane as well and I liked it but I missed all the dom stuff 

Actually more on here, TBT nowadays rather than FR


----------



## piske

YAY she's grown-up now, but are the lace accessories like, total overkill? ;_;


----------



## Alienfish

Not really.. .they are almost the same colours so they more look like a nice addition. Could have understood if it was some cryface lace though


----------



## Cheremtasy

Okay my clan is just slowly dying BUT I just came back temporarily for a few commissions for some motivation and inspiration and finished up this one... I realized it was my first time drawing a female coatl (okay I haven't drawn an FR dragon in literal months but, it was cool to draw a dragon whose gender I've never drawn before? I still have yet to draw all of them haha)


----------



## King Dorado

Botari1999 said:


> Okay my clan is just slowly dying BUT I just came back temporarily for a few commissions for some motivation and inspiration and finished up this one... I realized it was my first time drawing a female coatl (okay I haven't drawn an FR dragon in literal months but, it was cool to draw a dragon whose gender I've never drawn before? I still have yet to draw all of them haha)



what a great drawing!!
did you use a program, or is it pen and ink??


----------



## Alienfish

nice drawing :0

ughh sometimes i just wanna sell all my dergs and start fresh but i'm too attached to them... (they are a buncha music fandergs so yee)


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> what a great drawing!!
> did you use a program, or is it pen and ink??



Thanks! And oh no not at all, it's done traditionally in ink pen. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Thanks! And oh no not at all, it's done traditionally in ink pen. ^^



daaaaaaayum you're real talent right there... <3


----------



## Aquari

I got this beauty yesterday for 15k and I have no idea what to put on it, for now i just slapped on an orange highnoon hank and called it a day. I'm grinding for treasure in fairgrounds so I can afford some clothes for her once i figure out what will look good on her, im also willing to buy treasure with tbt if anyone is selling.


----------



## King Dorado

Botari1999 said:


> Thanks! And oh no not at all, it's done traditionally in ink pen. ^^



well you should definitely enter all the art contests in this year's TBT Fair (assuming they have one this month...)


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> well you should definitely enter all the art contests in this year's TBT Fair (assuming they have one this month...)



Seems they won't have, at least not of last year's calibre.. In a way shame because most things were fun, but yeah I have a lor of RL stuff to deal with rn so wouldn't had too much time, nor money because I gotta save.
--

I should totally try and buy treasure on here too since I still need a lot of male old dergs ugh


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> well you should definitely enter all the art contests in this year's TBT Fair (assuming they have one this month...)



I feel dumb because I honestly don't even know what a TBT fair is or how on earth they work l-lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Botari1999 said:


> I feel dumb because I honestly don't even know what a TBT fair is or how on earth they work l-lol.



last year in August the forum held an event over two weeks with a theme of a summer night fair / carnival.  there were special collectibles )(feathers and glow wands), and a lot of contests and several involved making art related to ACNL or to a carnival theme.  It used to be an annual event (although not always during summer), so everyone is hoping one gears up soon for this year...
(you can find the old announcement thread about it in the Bulletin Board...)


----------



## King Dorado

got these coatl babs for sale.  listed aH for 55 gems, but Treasure, or items or baldwins goops would work too.  or tbt...


----------



## King Dorado

new apparel announced today. "Healer" garb...

not sure which dragons of mine the apparel might work on, but to me the new items resemble outer space high priest/priestess wardrobes from Star Wars or some other movie with alien races.....


----------



## Alienfish

I like em, except for the Studious one... too bland and stereotype garb imo


----------



## Aquari

I'm selling a few dragons to make space in my lair, The bottom 2 dragons are *NOT* exalt fodder so please dont buy them for the sole purpose of training then exalting (or just strait-up exalting for flight dominance), the rest are fair game.



Spoiler: Dragons




















Pm me if interested.


----------



## Alienfish

Y'know you can do what you want with the dragons right... I know it might be rude to buy just because exalting but I love how people put that everywhere. As long as people name then idc but then I never sell dergs if I breed or get them I usually just exalt if i don't need unless it's real old then you can get dosh lol.

oh well just my rant lol.

lol at beast clans getting 3rd for once


----------



## Aquari

Sheila said:


> Y'know you can do what you want with the dragons right... I know it might be rude to buy just because exalting but I love how people put that everywhere. As long as people name then idc but then I never sell dergs if I breed or get them I usually just exalt if i don't need unless it's real old then you can get dosh lol.
> 
> oh well just my rant lol.
> 
> lol at beast clans getting 3rd for once



I mean I guess, I just want the bottom 2 drags to have a good home instead of being thrown in the trash :/


----------



## Alienfish

Uttumori said:


> I mean I guess, I just want the bottom 2 drags to have a good home instead of being thrown in the trash :/



Yeah I guess you can sell/CR privately though  

But it's kinda fun people are incredibly hardcore about that. I mean sure it's sad people exalt old Unnamed's buut not much you can do  Good luck though rehoming.


----------



## JellyLu

*pops in*

I'm going to be breeding that xxx orca met/alloy/glim wildclaw I bought with my bf's coatl which contains the same genes and color scheme ^^ The kids will have plague eyes~

If any of you would be interested in purchasing a kid lmk!


----------



## Alienfish

When you find nice old 6 digits but they are all female.. rip.

(yeah i need some still for my music fandergs so lol)


----------



## FireNinja1

I haven't played this game in a long time; what's changed since like the middle of last year? I'm curious.


----------



## Alienfish

market prices being wonky af and of course the auction house remake

and 6digits being somewhat cheap still i need males not females smh


----------



## Alienfish

Weh, hope there'll be any cool Fire skins this year, should save up the treasure considering my RNG luck ahah...


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Weh, hope there'll be any cool Fire skins this year, should save up the treasure considering my RNG luck ahah...



plus, rolling the dice on a Joxar Spare Inventory Crate (trying for both a token and a recolor item); and the brewing fees for brewing a token or two...  treasure needed for Fests has gone up a lot!



FireNinja1 said:


> I haven't played this game in a long time; what's changed since like the middle of last year? I'm curious.



in addition to the above re joxar's festival items, they added a breed (the bogsneaks, which can only be brewed; and Baldwin turned into one); added more brewable apparel (frogs, snakes, some of the thorn set...); added new genes since last summer (skink/spinner, and scales, brewed genes; and falcon, lace, runes in the treasure MP plus metal/alloy in the gem MP, more genes as well); added a coli level (the fire level forgot what its called- volcanic vents i think) and revamped the training grounds to add new monsters/familiars and item drops.  they added "archer" apparel which looks robin hoodish; "lace" apparel which looks granny-ish; "thorn" apparel which looks game of throne-ish, and lion-head battle apparel (forgot what the sets are called, gladiator maybe).  they revamped AH, to add more search criteria features, and now purchases go straight to your inventory like they do in the MP,  

I think that covers most of it...


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I hate this stupid almost mandatory token buy if you can't brew, at least be a bit more creative than recolors? lol. Or lower prices.

But yeah unless it's like nature, arcane or maybe water and shadow I don't buy a lot tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -






yay old derg!

still need a few more but hngn yay


----------



## Gir

^congrats! there's a male in AH for 150g rn, but he has _a lot_ of unnamed kiddos.

Also, yea, hoping for some nice skins next fest. I peeked through the contest thread and saw two that I really liked.



The new venue is really pretty!! I really like the vista and the general flowery-aesthetic of it all <3
I want all the fams from there.


----------



## Alienfish

Gir said:


> ^congrats! there's a male in AH for 150g rn, but he has _a lot_ of unnamed kiddos.
> 
> Also, yea, hoping for some nice skins next fest. I peeked through the contest thread and saw two that I really liked.
> 
> 
> 
> The new venue is really pretty!! I really like the vista and the general flowery-aesthetic of it all <3
> I want all the fams from there.



yeah trying to save up the gems sadly you can't buy here anymore..

don't care really about kids as long as there's not 10 unnamed after another

- - - Post Merge - - -

or something idk

but yeah loving that new flower vista def need to get!


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> Yeah I hate this stupid almost mandatory token buy if you can't brew, at least be a bit more creative than recolors? lol. Or lower prices.
> 
> But yeah unless it's like nature, arcane or maybe water and shadow I don't buy a lot tbh



i like most of the recolors a lot!
if I were a 2013 member with year one collectibles hoarded I probably wouldnt like them though, heh...  like why would i ever buy say a year one arcane  spellscroll when there's a cheap recolor that looks the same or better?


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> but yeah loving that new flower vista def need to get!



i hadnt even realized they added a coli level.  lol @ the new hippopotamus familiars tho, gotta like them.  now i'm down a vista on my coli vista collection....


----------



## Alienfish

Hate the grind for them though, I think one of a few I actually got in coli was the crystal pools something bc I grinded during some Arcane festival back then lol so it was probably good odds I'd get it.


----------



## Cheremtasy

My clan is 0% now (rip) but I did this bust commission last week that I think turned out well (there's parts where I'm like eh but overall i like it)


----------



## Alienfish

^nice!!

think i need like 3 old dergs, not sure if you can trade tbt or stuff for it directly tho :/


----------



## Aquari

Finally upgraded my lair to venerable, now I'm focusing on what to put on this cute mirror I got the other day:





And his daughter (once she grows up of course):


----------



## Alienfish

^looks like a cool plague subspecies or stuff c:

Maaaaan I need treasure over there, need 3 more old males....


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> Finally upgraded my lair to venerable, now I'm focusing on what to put on this cute mirror I got the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his daughter (once she grows up of course):



those dragons are hideous in a good way- they remind of my Plague representative, Consul Zombius:






and congratulations on the Lair upgrade to venerable!


----------



## Alienfish

ayy got my lair full of 6digit and 5digits ohh yeah  finally took some time and money


----------



## Gir

^Yay Congrats!



Welp, Plague lost against Earth, it's a shame that we didn't even get one flip :/
It was still pretty fun for me, I exalted a good amount so maybe I'll get picked early for the IFR.

But now I have like no motivation to do anything FR related (mostly just coli grinding, since that's about all I ever do) haha


----------



## Alienfish

thanks 

ah you guys had battle? dang well glad i'm in light now even if the dom is p unorganized since they messed with the subforums


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Welp, Plague lost against Earth, it's a shame that we didn't even get one flip :/
> It was still pretty fun for me, I exalted a good amount so maybe I'll get picked early for the IFR.
> 
> But now I have like no motivation to do anything FR related (mostly just coli grinding, since that's about all I ever do) haha



ay FR has become so boring to me right now.  i'm looking forward to Talk Like a Pirate week next month when they usually put the seaspray garb on sale in the gem MP.  other than that, the Night of the Nocturne is really fun but that's not until December...

btw Gir, that's an awesome signature!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also TFW u accidentally converted your black swans into your clan's dragon food....
(dammit, it looks too much like one of the 2 point meat items...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

;A;


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> ay FR has become so boring to me right now.  i'm looking forward to Talk Like a Pirate week next month when they usually put the seaspray garb on sale in the gem MP.  other than that, the Night of the Nocturne is really fun but that's not until December...
> 
> btw Gir, that's an awesome signature!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also TFW u accidentally converted your black swans into your clan's dragon food....
> (dammit, it looks too much like one of the 2 point meat items...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ;A;




Ditto on FR being boring. I think I've grown out of it. I usually only log on to feed my dragons and brew stuff in Baldwin.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i do like dailies and reply and that's it p much unless there is festival, i hardly grind and stuff.


----------



## brutalitea

Sheila said:


> yeah i do like dailies and reply and that's it p much unless there is festival, i hardly grind and stuff.



Yeah it's been months since I've been to the Coli. I just sell fodder instead of levelling and exalting myself.


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> Yeah it's been months since I've been to the Coli. I just sell fodder instead of levelling and exalting myself.



i usually just exalt random dergs i don't want, unless it's like 6digits or stuff...


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> thanks
> 
> ah you guys had battle? dang well glad i'm in light now even if the dom is p unorganized since they messed with the subforums



yea, but neither flight had an out of flight raffle or was hiring mercs, so not a lot of hype going on for people in other flights. The fodder prices never even hit 9k tr so a lot of people were annoyed that they couldn't profit off the battle.  



King Dorado said:


> ay FR has become so boring to me right now.  i'm looking forward to Talk Like a Pirate week next month when they usually put the seaspray garb on sale in the gem MP.  other than that, the Night of the Nocturne is really fun but that's not until December...
> 
> btw Gir, that's an awesome signature!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also TFW u accidentally converted your black swans into your clan's dragon food....
> (dammit, it looks too much like one of the 2 point meat items...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ;A;



Thanks!

Also, I hope they stock the pirate apparel again soon! I didn't get a set last time and now I want one! And ah that sucks!  I'm one swan away from having enough to get the swip fam, then I'll grind for the one needed for the vista. I'd say, Put em in your vault, but when I do that I usually forget it's there and end up buying it off AH or something


----------



## brutalitea

I reached Baldwin 18 finally. Now I can brew Charming Sage apparel.

I bought this guy the other day too


----------



## seliph

I'm in ice and man I really need us to get 2nd place in dom 'cause I need a lair expansion discount. Thankfully I got 4 hatchlings growing up tomorrow.



Tae said:


> I reached Baldwin 18 finally. Now I can brew Charming Sage apparel.
> 
> I bought this guy the other day too



Yooooo he's gorg


----------



## Alienfish

Ah alright :3 Shame they made to split all the subforums because they are kinda slow still unless there are new members/welcome week.

Ah man hope there are any new nice fire skins for next week.. So glad I'm done with my lair for now so I can actually try and save up..


----------



## King Dorado

gah there's nothing to do at Flight Rising anymore.  last year this time i was i think still leveling up my coliseum team, figuring out what dragons i wanted to collect, and creating breeding projects.  now its just, meh....  

how do you guys keep your interest in it up?


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> gah there's nothing to do at Flight Rising anymore.  last year this time i was i think still leveling up my coliseum team, figuring out what dragons i wanted to collect, and creating breeding projects.  now its just, meh....
> 
> how do you guys keep your interest in it up?



festivals i guess im really not active there other than dailies and replying to some people haha.

but yeah some festivals are pretty meh in terms of skins/favors items so yeah hope fire will be cool tho


----------



## King Dorado

gah there's nothing to do at Flight Rising anymore.  last year this time i was i think still leveling up my coliseum team, figuring out what dragons i wanted to collect, and creating breeding projects.  now its just, meh....  

how do you guys keep your interest in it up?


----------



## brownboy102

does anyone happen to have a lightsprite i could buy for cheap haha jsut wondering bye


----------



## King Dorado

heh, thye just announced a "new" volunteer mod who mistakenly modded one of my threads before and was a jackass about it.  noice.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> heh, thye just announced a "new" volunteer mod who mistakenly modded one of my threads before and was a jackass about it.  noice.



lol really? wow.

that's rude of em tbh.

ah well hope there's something nice for fire although i'm gonna try buy a skin or two rather than that scammer coin recolor thing lol


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> gah there's nothing to do at Flight Rising anymore.  last year this time i was i think still leveling up my coliseum team, figuring out what dragons i wanted to collect, and creating breeding projects.  now its just, meh....
> 
> how do you guys keep your interest in it up?



mostly the need for monies to gene/dress my dragons keeps me on to level fodder or play fairgrounds. I kind of want to get all my permas to lvl 25 too, but that's like 80+ dragons though

But yea, coli has started getting boring and everything is really expensive so my interest is waning. Can't wait for the Fest though, that'll keep my interest up for the up coming week. 

Also, that new Baldwin gene they're suppose to release by the end of the month kinda looks like a glass container with liquid in it (like a half empty beaker look)


----------



## piske

OMG my dergs were sooooo dead rip... gotta remember to play this!


----------



## King Dorado

ay FlameForgers is up, and it's looking pretty good!

the head-coverign apparel works wel lthis time-- its like a we;lding hood, very appropriate for Fire,
and the familiar is perfect for Fire even with face covered-- its a Phoenix!!

the accens and skins overall are pretty good---
looooove the Eclipse one for female imperials, and the Warforged for wildclaw males is totally badaiss....
i usually prefer accents to skins, but the Night Flares skin is really cool looking...

hey this fest is looking good, i'm optimistic that it will be fun...  lets hope the Coliseum aint too stingy this time...

now, shall i buy a Joxar's crate?  or a=wait and see whrere Auction House prices go first....


----------



## Aquari

New hatchlings today!



Spoiler: Cute pastel babs

















the new fire apparel isnt that good this year but the eclipse and spirit alfame skins look gorgeous!


----------



## Alienfish

Some fire skins were cool like female pearlcatcher and the female imp one but yeah there are better holidays lel

should probably buy a crate but they are too random now they went a few times..

nice pastel babs <3


----------



## Aquari

thanks!^ also I could use like 40k treasure if anyone is selling?


----------



## Gir

Happy Flame Forgers peeps!

The two skins I really liked from the submissions thread didn't make it :/
But the ones that did are pretty neat. I like the skydancer and imp ones.

My luck with the spare crates ran out as well...instead of a nymph I got the Earth goblin -_-


----------



## Alienfish

i should buy a crate but yeah probs getting something i have or just crap lolol.. -_-

yeah i got the ones i wanted too, the female imp eclipse and the f pc one and the ash coatl so yeaa


----------



## brutalitea

There are 3 fest skins I definitely want, debating on whether or not I want the female imp one. I don't really like the giant black circle (the sun) on it.


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> There are 3 fest skins I definitely want, debating on whether or not I want the female imp one. I don't really like the giant black circle (the sun) on it.



I bought that one, but i  totally forgot i already had an eclipse accent for female imps from the recent Light Fest, not sure i needed two of same theme, oops!  i also bought the one for male wildclaw, and imma brew the skin for female nocs after my token finishes brewing later this week.

well in my third battle in coli i finally got a fest chest to drop.  that's only the 2d one that's dropped for me in coliseum all fricking year....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If anybody wants anything from my FR I'd be willing to give away my dergs and some of my items, but the more expensive stuff I'll sell for tbt, if anyone wants any treasure or things from there. Just message or PM me here, user is VultureCulture there if you want to look, feel free to ask about items I'll take screenies of my inventories.


----------



## King Dorado

show off your Fire reps!

Consul Emberflame is the diplomat sent to my lair by the Fire Flight...  (she lent her Will O The Ember to our Gala Midsommars for the annual bonfire...)


----------



## Alienfish

dont really have reps, but nice lookin'

unsure if i should try and get that apparel, probably will bc favors stuff but can they stop doing like steampunk armor ish stuff all day every day lol


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> show off your Fire reps!



idk if I already showed this dragon before, but here's mine!






I think he was my 1st major gene project that I've finished. Got him as a triple basic gen one fodder derg, now he's part of my Golem Workshop team 




Sheila said:


> dont really have reps, but nice lookin'
> 
> unsure if i should try and get that apparel, probably will bc favors stuff but can they stop doing like steampunk armor ish stuff all day every day lol



True. I only got one so far and I have no idea what to do with it except pair it off with other armor apparel. Didn't like the way it look on my fire rep :x


----------



## Alienfish

^probs better than most of mine. i mean i will probs get enough currency but i prefer other fire themes lol


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> show off your Fire reps!


Here's mine:




She might not be the best, but she was one of the free dragons I received when I first started and she kinda just stuck with me

I missed the first half of this fest because I was in Hong Kong, but thankfully the skins and such don't interest me much this year...

----------
ALSO if anyone wants my orca WC's kids :








On the AH! They're in my bf's lair since his female is the mom so feel free to contact me or him if ya wanna haggle


----------



## Peisinoe

Hi guys! Anything new in fr land for y'all?


----------



## King Dorado

hey im choosing between 3 different eclipse hatchday babs to wear the eclipse accent, what do you guys think?


----------



## Alienfish

^numero dos imo

also yeah got some more skin that looked cool for whatever species and the fire apparel.. hate those steampunk/- armor pieces though so booooring.


----------



## King Dorado

hmm here's one i think i like even more






for comparison:


----------



## Aquari

King Dorado said:


> show off your Fire reps!







Got this pretty imp today, bought her the eclipse skin and welders mask. still hunting for things to give her


----------



## JellyLu

I really want the new gene ;;;; but like every other gene I'll just wait until the hype dies down and buy a dragon with it at a later time *shrug*

Also, I bred my shadow pair because my bf wanted a kid for his birthday BUUUUT I got 2 more babies I need to get rid of. They're in AH or whatever. Both male and female are in my lair and are identical~I dunno


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

if anyone would be willing to buy me the Queen of Cinders and Eclipse the Sun skins for equivalent tbt i will be super hella grateful, i'm treasure-broke and need those skins in my life
i can also trade a fest chest for them!!
(my fr is Orii)


----------



## King Dorado

punctuallyAbsent said:


> if anyone would be willing to buy me the Queen of Cinders and Eclipse the Sun skins for equivalent tbt i will be super hella grateful, i'm treasure-broke and need those skins in my life
> i can also trade a fest chest for them!!
> (my fr is Orii)



I just blew all my treasure on brewing that new gene, but if i am able to re-sell it tonight or tomorrow then i can help you out on this!


----------



## Gir

The new tert gene on Male Spirals is pretty cool.
I thinking of turning one of my dergs into this:






I'm also trying to save up treasure for a UM and lair expansion so if anyone is selling FR tr for tbt let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

yeahh that new tert look cool with the right colors yesss.

also meh gotta start saving for arcane man plague ain't gonna do it lel "derg bathed in strawberry juice and muscle tissue" :/


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

King Dorado said:


> I just blew all my treasure on brewing that new gene, but if i am able to re-sell it tonight or tomorrow then i can help you out on this!



thanks dorado!!!
(also long time no see, omg. glad to see you're still around and doing ok)


----------



## brownboy102

punctuallyAbsent said:


> if anyone would be willing to buy me the Queen of Cinders and Eclipse the Sun skins for equivalent tbt i will be super hella grateful, i'm treasure-broke and need those skins in my life
> i can also trade a fest chest for them!!
> (my fr is Orii)



I'll pick it up for you. Might take a bit though

edit: got them, sending. 120tbt in return?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Sparro said:


> I'll pick it up for you. Might take a bit though
> 
> edit: got them, sending. 120tbt in return?



absolutely!! thanks so much ♡

tbt sent!


----------



## brownboy102

punctuallyAbsent said:


> absolutely!! thanks so much ♡
> 
> tbt sent!



Sent! Sparro2002 on FR


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

eclipse skin was totally made for my triple eldritch bab, innsmouth ♡


----------



## King Dorado

punctuallyAbsent said:


> eclipse skin was totally made for my triple eldritch bab, innsmouth ♡



nice!
that reminds me i need to track down and buy an eclipse day hatchling to wear that accent in my lair too!
(probably half the ones i was eying have been bought or exalted by now...)


----------



## King Dorado

hrm, a few more candidates











- - - Post Merge - - -

moar. i cant decide ;A;


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> hrm, a few more candidates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> moar. i cant decide ;A;



second to last!

finished geneing this gal!


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> hrm, a few more candidates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> moar. i cant decide ;A;



I like the 2nd one (with red circuit) 
if you still can't decide, I say put their IDs/name in a list randomizer and let that pick one out for you. 



Peisinoe said:


> second to last!
> 
> finished geneing this gal!



Congrats! She's gorgeous *w*


----------



## Peisinoe

Does anyone want to buy some gems? ratio 1:850 I just want to get 2 genes lol, so I can gene up another dragon lol


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> I like the 2nd one (with red circuit)
> if you still can't decide, I say put their IDs/name in a list randomizer and let that pick one out for you.



I may have to do that-- you guys didnt notice, but i had a couple even earlier candidates a few posts before those, and theyre on the table too!!   *.*


----------



## King Dorado

ay i just now bought a spare inventory crate and had pretty good luck with it-- i got a nymph, the token, and a 2016 festival skin i didnt have.  

woot!


----------



## p e p p e r

I've been such a slacker on FR that i'm having to snipe some skins now at my own fest


----------



## Peisinoe

King Dorado said:


> ay i just now bought a spare inventory crate and had pretty good luck with it-- i got a nymph, the token, and a 2016 festival skin i didnt have.
> 
> woot!



Nice!! I just sell mine lol. But I should start hoarding them


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> ay i just now bought a spare inventory crate and had pretty good luck with it-- i got a nymph, the token, and a 2016 festival skin i didnt have.
> 
> woot!



i didn't know that you could get 3 items from the crate - i didn't know that you could get skins either.  i've always gotten a coin and one of new joxar items


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> Does anyone want to buy some gems? ratio 1:850 I just want to get 2 genes lol, so I can gene up another dragon lol



you're not allowed to sell gems here anymore just saying.


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> you're not allowed to sell gems here anymore just saying.



she's proposing to trade gems for treasure; i think you just can't trade tbt currency for gems here.



p e p p e r said:


> i didn't know that you could get 3 items from the crate - i didn't know that you could get skins either.  i've always gotten a coin and one of new joxar items



yeh an old skin has a chance of being thrown in the crate as an extra 3rd item.....


----------



## Alienfish

ah misread it totally lol. well. gls then
OTL

tfw you get "old" wearable from crate and it's the bamboo cape thing lolol


----------



## Gir

Good luck to all the Sparks and Windies (idk what your flight calls it's members) pushing this week!

I'd love to send fodder to you/profit off this battle but my lair is completely full :'D

Also, with tbt fair theme this year, it got me thinking of all the old video games I use to play and tired to make a Crash Bandicoot dragon:






I'd like to get a Spyro dragon as well.


----------



## brutalitea

Pretty simple fest. Got the skins I wanted, all the festive favors. Got old apparel from the crate which was a bummer.


----------



## Peisinoe

@sheila its cool lol- when people see anything banned it raises eyebrows. I appreciate you looking out for me though

i was able to trade the gems and finished geneing up my gal!






im super digging capsule, it adds oomph to a basic underbelly without the heavy cost of glimmer


----------



## piske

OMG so, SO pretty! *_* Love those colors...!


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> I'd like to get a Spyro dragon as well.



What a coincidence! I JUST got a Spyro dragon  :




I had to, Spyro is my favorite! I got him from the user Shellshaded who has a hatchery based on Spyro~

-----------------------------------
In other news I _finally_ got the expansion for Ancient Lair! <3
And I have a new pair that breeds the Black Jaguar subspecies. This is mom:




and dad is same colors but cry/face/stained. Got the mate for free when I snagged the lady


----------



## Gir

JellyLu said:


> What a coincidence! I JUST got a Spyro dragon  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to, Spyro is my favorite! I got him from the user Shellshaded who has a hatchery based on Spyro~



So cute! They still have a couple for sale, I'll have to grab one when I get more lair space


----------



## brownboy102

I spent so much money on her and I'm so happy she's finally complete. She's got lore and everythin'


----------



## Alienfish

Ugh hope staff there can finally allow some cool skins for Plague.. It's fun how it's so big yet they hardly allow stuff to be drawn lel. Oh well good times to save up for Arcane though.


----------



## JellyLu

Lair space doesn't last long due to my imp problem.....
At least I still have some room left ;;;
Anyway, here are the new guys:








Now to just find good names ;A;


----------



## Gir

I was looking for more palindrome dragons and saw an orange-ranged XYZ one that someone hatched. I asked if they'd sell it and they gave it to me for free!! @w@






He's soo cute!! He even has matching fire eyes. I might give him a eternal youth scroll (haven't fully decided yet), but snip snap babs are the cutest.


----------



## Alienfish

^love the colours too.. and that was very nice of them


----------



## FireNinja1

Registration is open this week, now's your chance to get in on the fun!

Not biased here, but you should totally join Ice. As our name implies, we're pretty chill.


----------



## Alienfish

Light pls 

well join whatever im kinda inactive so


----------



## seliph

If anyone's new and they haven't been bought by the time I see a response, you can have one of the pearlcatchers or imperials on this page of my lair for free: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=292843&page=5

Either PM me here or on FR, just tell me who you are if its the latter

Edit the imps are gone


----------



## Alienfish

Right, if anyone needs older event/other skins, hit me up and I can try digging thru my pages for it and sell for treasure, or tbt bells.

Most are late 2015 and after, might have some earlier event/regular ones as well and any skin in use on my dergs are nfs of course


----------



## Cheremtasy

Gir said:


> I was looking for more palindrome dragons and saw an orange-ranged XYZ one that someone hatched. I asked if they'd sell it and they gave it to me for free!! @w@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's soo cute!! He even has matching fire eyes. I might give him a eternal youth scroll (haven't fully decided yet), but snip snap babs are the cutest.



Holy heck this makes me wanna go back on just to buy an autumn-themed dragon tbh... I'm really feeling the fall season rn lol.


----------



## Gir

Misera said:


> Holy heck this makes me wanna go back on just to buy an autumn-themed dragon tbh... I'm really feeling the fall season rn lol.



Ah I love autumn, it's my fave season. Now I live in the tropics so I miss it. Glad I could have an autumn-themed dragon though



Ah why are they just now upping the brewing levels? I just brewed the poi/tox genes and didn't get any of those nice exp points -_-

Oh well, I still have them in my hoard (plus a capsule gene), maybe I can trade them for the mats and brew them again. So if anyone wants already brewed poison, toxin or capsule genes in exchange for their mats/tr fee let me know!


----------



## Alienfish

No idea, I hardly use brewing anymore unless there are skins I really want during events...


----------



## Warrior

Hey guys, I no longer play the game and have a ton of items I can sell for tbt. I have pages of swipp trade items, and most event items since rockbreakers '14 up to brightshine '17. Please pm me for details. The most valuable item I have is probably the golden bantam fangar. Please pm me if you're interested ^^ I also have some leveled up 25s who are geared up for battle also. 

Whilst I don't play anymore, I still have some soft spots, so if anyone will take this >lady< I'd appreciate it. She has leveled so many exalts haha. She is optimised for farming the mire with two level 1s to get them to level 7 really fast. but yeah, please pm me if you've any interest.


----------



## Alienfish

good luck selling man. i should probably get rid of my dragons but consider the work to get them all old and they are based on musicians/music i'm too attached smh lol


----------



## Aquari

I got such a beautiful skydancer female yesterday, all metals jaguar/rosette/lace. For only 10k on AH!







Spoiler: Adult scry ver.


----------



## King Dorado

ay i brewed one of the new Iron Golem familiars.  






digging the tooltip description:

"Ride the iron golem through a storm at midight; Metal!"


----------



## JellyLu

I'm going to be breeding my black jaguar pair if anyone is interested! The kids will most likely be obs xxx jag/ros/stained (though there is a chance they'd get cry/face from dad hopefully not )

Alsooo my bf and I still have an orca xxx met/alloy/glim coatl for sale. The price dropped. You can find it in his lair (Noxiousbeing). He also breeds triple white gem gened coatls if anyone is interested. Any unnamed kids are up for grabs at the moment.


----------



## brutalitea

I'm debating whether or not I want to buy a XXX Orca Coatl... Probably gonna pass.

Minor accomplishment of the week: awakened another familiar


----------



## seliph

Anyone wanna be a dear and give me their pickaxes in exchange for my love


----------



## JellyLu

gyro said:


> Anyone wanna be a dear and give me their pickaxes in exchange for my love



I have 20 you can have~
I'm going to bed though so I'll send them when I'm up


----------



## King Dorado

i forgot-- do we get pickaxes from digging or from scavenging?

also, i think there's a chance the forum restocks seaspray / pirate apparel this week in the gem MP, as it's almost International Talk Like a Pirate Day,  so keep an eye out!!


----------



## roseflower

King Dorado said:


> i forgot-- do we get pickaxes from digging or from scavenging?
> 
> also, i think there's a chance the forum restocks seaspray / pirate apparel this week in the gem MP, as it's almost International Talk Like a Pirate Day,  so keep an eye out!!



You can get them from scavenging


----------



## seliph

JellyLu said:


> I have 20 you can have~
> I'm going to bed though so I'll send them when I'm up



Omg I didn't notice this til now
I only need 3 of either but tysm!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> i forgot-- do we get pickaxes from digging or from scavenging?
> 
> also, i think there's a chance the forum restocks seaspray / pirate apparel this week in the gem MP, as it's almost International Talk Like a Pirate Day,  so keep an eye out!!



I can't wait to be broke again


----------



## brutalitea

The pirate apparel is nice but they don't match any of my dragons right now. I want the gentle healer stuff but I don't check the MP often enough


----------



## King Dorado

Tae said:


> The pirate apparel is nice but they don't match any of my dragons right now. I want the gentle healer stuff but I don't check the MP often enough



i needs it for one of my 4th of July dragons, George Washington:


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> i needs it for one of my 4th of July dragons, George Washington:



Washington never looked so cute


----------



## Gir

lol I just got pinged for one of the cutest accents [x]

I don't have a dragon for it, but I thought it was adorable for the new capsule gene.


----------



## Alienfish

Meh thinking if I should sell like all my dergs anyways, I'm like never on the site anymore and it's just a hassle nowadays. Maybe I'll keep 2-5 of em but yeah still I have so much junk

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396

but yeah if anyone wants dergs from here let me know, i also have ****ton of skins from july 2015 events and onwards as well as some older and other things.

feel free to offer fr treasure or if you are allowed i can take tbt as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Sold two dergs earlier, woop. If anyone here's interested contact me here or on FR: Madrugada


----------



## King Dorado

all dat pirate apparel is in the gem MP now, i think for like five or six days it will b available.  (they also have it in the bundles section as well).  crieky these have all had huge markups in the auction house the rest of the year.  i got my George Washington's outfit completed now, but wish i had more gems to stock on some of these items...


----------



## Alienfish

lol fun thing i got a truckload of gems but yeah no not wasting it on that XD

*more shameless derg ads*


----------



## seliph

If anyone's willing to buy a Buccaneer or Swashbuckler cutlass and trade it for treasure (120-125k or so) I'm willing to buy one

I'm trying to save gems for genes so

Nvm got it!


----------



## JellyLu

Found this permababy on the AH for under 50kt. Based on the prices of other permas and the scroll itself I think it's not a bad find..? I dunno. Still gotta love baby spirals~^^






The downside is now my lair is full again (one of my pairs is returning from a friend's nest soon);;;;
I hate expansion costs!


----------



## seliph

I came here to vent about the evil demons on Flight Rising who buy your pricey hatchlings just to exalt them (which is fine) without giving them a name first and now my lovely Illusion and Viola have a permanent "Unnamed"on their list and god I'm so pissed

I hope it was worth the 20k


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> I came here to vent about the evil demons on Flight Rising who buy your pricey hatchlings just to exalt them (which is fine) without giving them a name first and now my lovely Illusion and Viola have a permanent "Unnamed"on their list and god I'm so pissed
> 
> I hope it was worth the 20k



dude yes i had a 5digit with 5 unnamed babies like wtf man

oh well got some sold at least and some on hold a few days but yeah man slow community over there


----------



## King Dorado

I'm, thinking of auctioning an Eliminate here on Belltree for tbt.  

do you guys thinks there would be enough interest to do it?


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> I'm, thinking of auctioning an Eliminate here on Belltree for tbt.
> 
> do you guys thinks there would be enough interest to do it?



I'm honestly not sure, this thread itself goes pretty slow


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> I'm honestly not sure, this thread itself goes pretty slow



yeah i think most casual people want treasure if they have a thread there, but you can always try FR directly?


----------



## King Dorado

Arcane fest this Sunday-- i expect lots of purple stuff...  

- - - Post Merge - - -

I may sell my extra prismatic tokens this week as well (i have five currently).  Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> Arcane fest this Sunday-- i expect lots of purple stuff...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I may sell my extra prismatic tokens this week as well (i have five currently).  Let me know if anyone is interested.



might be the last holiday i buy skins for tbh trying to quit that site now..


----------



## JellyLu

My Black Jaguars hatched! They're in my friend's lair because I have no space and she hosted them~ All identical: 1 male, 3 female.




Happy Fall! <3


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> My Black Jaguars hatched! They're in my friend's lair because I have no space and she hosted them~ All identical: 1 male, 3 female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Fall! <3



nice!  check out this breed change scry:


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> I may sell my extra prismatic tokens this week as well (i have five currently).  Let me know if anyone is interested.



I might be, depends what skins/accents win and how much treasure I'm gonna end up spending on them lol


----------



## Alienfish

still have 5 dergs that needs to go rippppp 

probs gonna check out the arcane skins for aesthetics but ya man the next few ones after that probs gonna be boring especially plague... why is that even a thing if we can't draw what we want  (some arcane dibs as well since they censored those too)


----------



## King Dorado

eh I was going to buy a melodious vest for 200 gems tomorrow off the AH, but one of the FR scalpers bought it and immediately relisted it marked up to 300 gems.  it only costs 250 in the shop, so...  are people on Flight Rising really dumb enough to buy stuff from AH for more than they would pay at the MP???


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> eh I was going to buy a melodious vest for 200 gems tomorrow off the AH, but one of the FR scalpers bought it and immediately relisted it marked up to 300 gems.  it only costs 250 in the shop, so...  are people on Flight Rising really dumb enough to buy stuff from AH for more than they would pay at the MP???



Not always dumb. Just people who a) are new and/or b) don't know it's sold in the shop

Anyway. The Starfall skins are pretty dope. There are at least 4 I want.


----------



## Alienfish

Alright skins/accents I think but not like last year when I totally had to get everyone of them. Might get a few, idk. Might just exalt my last dergs bc no one wants them.


----------



## Gir

Happy Starfall Celebration!

I like that the apparel doesn't cover the face this time. The skins/accents are alright. Don't really have any dragons to use them on, but I'll probably get one of each, just in case. 

Haven't been doing much in FR lately since I started a new AC town/bought other 3ds games. Really need to save up for a lair expansion too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol and the fest familiar reminds me of the Courage the Cowardly Dog episode with the space squids.


----------



## seliph

I can't believe that in this glittery, spacey, pink festival I only like maybe 2 or 3 skins.

Ah well more things to sell if I find em while grinding

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH btw Ice managed to tip Earth and has the 2nd place dom discount, if anyone wants to buy skins at the discount price (32250 T) lemme know


----------



## Alienfish

Giving away stuff on FR, I have a thread up in giveaways/raffles now if anyone needs brewster things


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Happy Starfall Celebration!
> 
> I like that the apparel doesn't cover the face this time. The skins/accents are alright. Don't really have any dragons to use them on, but I'll probably get one of each, just in case.
> 
> lol and the fest familiar reminds me of the Courage the Cowardly Dog episode with the space squids.



yeah the face-covering apparel is all ugly, but why is this one called a "veil" tho, lol?

also, lmao at the arcane space squids!!
(kinda reminds me of _The Watchmen_ graphic novel heh)




gyro said:


> I can't believe that in this glittery, spacey, pink festival I only like maybe 2 or 3 skins.
> 
> Ah well more things to sell if I find em while grinding
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH btw Ice managed to tip Earth and has the 2nd place dom discount, if anyone wants to buy skins at the discount price (32250 T) lemme know



i think the accents/skins look great, but will probably only snag 3 or 4 of them which is my normal amount.  i really like the bog accent which i already brewed up, plus need to buy the spiral accent, the male imp, and mayyyybe the male tundra.

i usually buy the ones that i really like a lot, regardless of whether i have a dragon in hand to use it...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, ferg i was gonna boycott buying gems at FR until they fix their RNG or boost the number of chests dropped in coli, but dammit i want pirate apparel before it cycles out tomorrow so i may have to cave in and buy...


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> i think the accents/skins look great, but will probably only snag 3 or 4 of them which is my normal amount.  i really like the bog accent which i already brewed up, plus need to buy the spiral accent, the male imp, and mayyyybe the male tundra.
> 
> i usually buy the ones that i really like a lot, regardless of whether i have a dragon in hand to use it...



Same about the last bit haha
I ended up buying a couple MP-only ones, hoping I get the others I like through digging or coli.

But yeah if you ever want those other skins at the dom discount price hmu on here or there o/


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oh shoot is the arcane event thingy going on? That makes me tempted to go on and check... I'm all for stellar stuff.
My account is probably so dead though rip


----------



## Cheremtasy

Heck idk why I even bother but I dressed up another one of my dragons... rip






I've had this guy for so long and never did anything with him and I dunno, I just whipped this up.


----------



## Alienfish

^looks good!

and yay brewing materials giveaway went successful, might do apparel tonight bc no way im bothering setting em all up on mp!


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> ^looks good!
> 
> and yay brewing materials giveaway went successful, might do apparel tonight bc no way im bothering setting em all up on mp!



aw too bad youre quitting.  let us know if you decide to get back into it tho down the road.


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> also, ferg i was gonna boycott buying gems at FR until they fix their RNG or boost the number of chests dropped in coli, but dammit i want pirate apparel before it cycles out tomorrow so i may have to cave in and buy...



Do you have stuff in your hoard that you can hoard sell? The tr/gem rates are down to the low 800s so it's easier to get gems now. I hoard sold a couple stacks of junk and some extra familiars and was able to get enough treasure to trade for gems to buy one of the bundles. 



Misera said:


> Heck idk why I even bother but I dressed up another one of my dragons... rip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this guy for so long and never did anything with him and I dunno, I just whipped this up.


^Oh I really like that though! The colors match well



The new apparel and accent looks pretty nice on this eclipse day dragon I have






Also bought this little money sucker off AH earlier this months. A 7 digit palindrome, he was pretty cheap, like 50k tr or something like that, but then I changed his genes to poi/tox/cap plus got him a 800g skincent :')


----------



## Cheremtasy

Thanks all  I dressed another one right after him haha OTL






Would like some sort of accent on her though I haven't found anything yet.


Also Baldwin is being a poop and I can't seem to brew green goo lol what is this


----------



## seliph

Misera said:


> Also Baldwin is being a poop and I can't seem to brew green goo lol what is this



Oh my god it's not just me

I don't need all these rare colours Baldy I just want GREEN


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> aw too bad youre quitting.  let us know if you decide to get back into it tho down the road.



yeah i kinda lost interest and it was basically dailies>reply to people and then done


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> yeah i kinda lost interest and it was basically dailies>reply to people and then done



that happens to me off and on too.  right now my interest is rejuvenated-- im interested in this  pirate apparel and what characters i can make with them, and i think imma have to get some of these leopard dragons.  looking forward to next NOTN also in just a couple months now...

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Oh my god it's not just me
> 
> I don't need all these rare colours Baldy I just want GREEN



for some reason the goos and sludges give you a variety, but slimes and mucks are like all grey and copper...


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i mean most friends there are tbt people let alone a few so.. yeah not really replying much and i feel too old for that plcae tbh with the forums. also been getting into new leaf again..

yeah notn is always fun i guess but yeah coli grind nty


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> for some reason the goos and sludges give you a variety, but slimes and mucks are like all grey and copper...



I'm having the same problem with muck actually, I mostly want copper but I keep getting silver/gold

Slime is even meaner, I didn't chuck a 5* apparel in so I could get even more grey slime


----------



## seliph

finally got to use my eternal youth scroll that's been sitting in my lair for months.






my precious cheesey baby boyo.

been wanting to use it on him for a while but decided to wait til he both had a decent amount of kids and had one that i'd end up keeping.


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> finally got to use my eternal youth scroll that's been sitting in my lair for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my precious cheesey baby boyo.
> 
> been wanting to use it on him for a while but decided to wait til he both had a decent amount of kids and had one that i'd end up keeping.



heh nice, he does look kinda like a cheese also...

dangit i bought two snipsnaps hatched on Talk Like a Pirate Day intending to keep just one, but now i cant decidee and may keep both.  (btw the eye patches look best on snappers bc of front-facing pose...)

first is Capn Ghost Pirate (will prolly remove the gembond),
 then is Capn BlondeBeard














which one do you guys like?


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> heh nice, he does look kinda like a cheese also...
> 
> dangit i bought two snipsnaps hatched on Talk Like a Pirate Day intending to keep just one, but now i cant decidee and may keep both.  (btw the eye patches look best on snappers bc of front-facing pose...)
> 
> first is Capn Ghost Pirate (will prolly remove the gembond),
> then is Capn BlondeBeard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do you guys like?



I personally like the first one better, and I actually think the gembond suits him and adds to the idea of a ghost/undead kind of thing, I dunno that's just me lol.


----------



## King Dorado

--oops, double post due to forum lag glitch--

well if i do stick just with Capn Ghost Pirate
then instead of this outfit






i may have to give him a more ghostly pale one...


----------



## Cheremtasy

tfw you go to the predict morphology and make a dragon that doesnt exist... sigh


----------



## brutalitea

Misera said:


> tfw you go to the predict morphology and make a dragon that doesnt exist... sigh



I've done that before. It makes me want to breed to get it so I have a unique dragon.

~

I think I'm gonna pass on Joxar's crate this month.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Tae said:


> I've done that before. It makes me want to breed to get it so I have a unique dragon.
> 
> ~
> 
> I think I'm gonna pass on Joxar's crate this month.



Yeah no I've actually gone on searches to find parents for dragon's I've come up with haha...


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> heh nice, he does look kinda like a cheese also...
> 
> dangit i bought two snipsnaps hatched on Talk Like a Pirate Day intending to keep just one, but now i cant decidee and may keep both.  (btw the eye patches look best on snappers bc of front-facing pose...)
> 
> first is Capn Ghost Pirate (will prolly remove the gembond),
> then is Capn BlondeBeard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do you guys like?



fittingly his name is SpongeCheese

also i like the first snap waaay more


----------



## brutalitea

King Dorado said:


> heh nice, he does look kinda like a cheese also...
> 
> dangit i bought two snipsnaps hatched on Talk Like a Pirate Day intending to keep just one, but now i cant decidee and may keep both.  (btw the eye patches look best on snappers bc of front-facing pose...)
> 
> first is Capn Ghost Pirate (will prolly remove the gembond),
> then is Capn BlondeBeard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do you guys like?



first one is better


----------



## Cheremtasy

yay i finally got that cool cape apparel thing


----------



## King Dorado

Misera said:


> yay i finally got that cool cape apparel thing



??? which one


----------



## Alienfish

and yeah first snapper for sure!!

think im gonna sell/give away skins tonight. they are probably worth some but yeah no way im gonna set everything up for a sale.


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> and yeah first snapper for sure!!
> 
> think im gonna sell/give away skins tonight. they are probably worth some but yeah no way im gonna set everything up for a sale.



what skins and accents do you have?


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> what skins and accents do you have?



lots of holidays and events, um's and some coli ones i think. i do have that purple cosmic one you liked that i had for a female imp still tho


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> heh nice, he does look kinda like a cheese also...
> 
> dangit i bought two snipsnaps hatched on Talk Like a Pirate Day intending to keep just one, but now i cant decidee and may keep both.  (btw the eye patches look best on snappers bc of front-facing pose...)
> 
> first is Capn Ghost Pirate (will prolly remove the gembond),
> then is Capn BlondeBeard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do you guys like?



I'm with everyone else, I like Capn Ghost Pirate more. From your second post, I like the 2nd outfit for him as well. So...I mean, if you're thinking of giving Ghost Pirate a diff. outfit, why not keep BlondeBeard for the other outfit as well? lol, or maybe you should ignore me cuz I have a dragon hoarding problem.


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> ??? which one



the one from the starfall celebration this year


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hngh I splurged a bit on my fav spiral gal today OTL






Even after like 2 years, I still wish I had the companion comet for her :'>


----------



## King Dorado

Capn Ghost Pirate wins in a landslide,
but which outfit is he better in?

the the corsair's seaspray outfit, 
or the ghostly pale outfit??












[/QUOTE]

which one do you guys like better?


----------



## seliph

I like the first outfit better, the white ones kinda blah to me


----------



## Alienfish

the first one, other is a bit pale...


----------



## Alienfish

Selling lit all my gazillions of FR treasure for tbt or collectibles, thread up or ask how much i have!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I dressed up my first bogsneak:






I've had him for 7 months but never did anything until today. Any name suggestions?


----------



## brutalitea

For snip snap outfits, I like the first one. The second one blends in a little too well with his colors.

Trying to figure out how to make 40k t in the next 48 hours. blahhh


----------



## King Dorado

Misera said:


> I dressed up my first bogsneak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had him for 7 months but never did anything until today. Any name suggestions?



Sgt Starlight



Tae said:


> For snip snap outfits, I like the first one. The second one blends in a little too well with his colors.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to make 40k t in the next 48 hours. blahhh



40k?  fairground games, or hoardsell mats and miscellaneous...


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> Sgt Starlight



Haha very funny xD


----------



## Alienfish

Tae said:


> For snip snap outfits, I like the first one. The second one blends in a little too well with his colors.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to make 40k t in the next 48 hours. blahhh



buy mine nah good luck :3

also yeah im drowning in treasure so if anyone wanna buy for tbt or collectibles hmu


----------



## Gir

AAAHHH GenOne + Plague Flight + Palindrome ID!!!






and she only cost me 50g in an auction
Still needs to be scattered, along with some other dragons, but I'm soo happy to have her in my collection!


----------



## King Dorado

ay my joxar spare crate this time yielded the token plus dat cute plague nymph in nature pose!   now i'm at 3 winners to 2 losers on my spare crate purchases....  

also, i have a chest in my hoard from this fest and i have no idea how i got it, i have gone to coli for a little but i didnt see any chests drop, nor did i see any in my digging?   its got my favorite title of this fest's chests too, "Celestial Vapors."  it makes me picture some little old lady from the South, saying in a Southern drawl,  "Oh lawdy me, i'm a gittin a case of the vapahs!" as she fans herself....


----------



## Alienfish

^hahah nice nice. got the arcane deity vista today just cause i was on and had the shards but yah man just need someone to buy all my treasure


----------



## seliph

If anyone has a spare Arcanas Crystals skin chest and would be willing to trade it for a Starwood Seer or Fourpoint Serpens chest lmk


----------



## Cheremtasy

ik cant believe i got back into FR... smh 
im so broke now too
why am i like this


----------



## Alienfish

Misera said:


> ik cant believe i got back into FR... smh
> im so broke now too
> why am i like this



no idea, im glad i just need to sell/trade off all my treasure i jav like 11 million of it? lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sheila said:


> no idea, im glad i just need to sell/trade off all my treasure i jav like 11 million of it? lol



the most ive had is like, 5 mill
idk how people get so much treasure lol


----------



## Peisinoe

hi guys!!!!


----------



## King Dorado

Peisinoe said:


> hi guys!!!!



wutup Peizy?


----------



## Cheremtasy

I draw'd a guardian today 



Spoiler: oh


----------



## Alienfish

Misera said:


> the most ive had is like, 5 mill
> idk how people get so much treasure lol



I sold off all my dergs and converted gems since you can't sell those here.


----------



## Gir

Opinions pwease :3

I got this xyy hatchling and plan to give her poison gene.
I really like the black/yellow theme they did for the light flight fest items this year(hewn veil and recolored spellscroll)

So which dragon do you like better?

Keep as an imp:





Or change into a guardian:


----------



## roseflower

Gir said:


> Opinions pwease :3
> 
> I got this xyy hatchling and plan to give her poison gene.
> I really like the black/yellow theme they did for the light flight fest items this year(hewn veil and recolored spellscroll)
> 
> So which dragon do you like better?
> 
> Keep as an imp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or change into a guardian:



She?s very pretty, I`d keep her as an imp
Imps are a Light flight breed and the black and gold/yellow theme is gorgeous!


----------



## Alienfish

^yeee keep the imp, i like that breed the most!

*drowns in 11 million something treasure*


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sheila said:


> I sold off all my dergs and converted gems since you can't sell those here.



Oh seriously? Rip all your dergs
tbh mine are probably not worth much haha

@Gir I'd say keep as an imp ^^


----------



## seliph

I feel reeeeeeeeeeally lame hatchery plugging here but I'm getting desperate for lair space. Most are 15k/15G but I can haggle

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/2198312#post_27495233


Also if somethings on the AH for T/G I'm willing to take the other currency o/


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> Opinions pwease :3
> 
> I got this xyy hatchling and plan to give her poison gene.
> I really like the black/yellow theme they did for the light flight fest items this year(hewn veil and recolored spellscroll)
> 
> So which dragon do you like better?
> 
> Keep as an imp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or change into a guardian:



Guardian

There's a bit too much black on the imps back it kind of feels empty?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I feel reeeeeeeeeeally lame hatchery plugging here but I'm getting desperate for lair space. Most are 15k/15G but I can haggle
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/baz/2198312#post_27495233
> 
> 
> Also if somethings on the AH for T/G I'm willing to take the other currency o/



ive actually thought about starting to breed dragons? Like for new and diff pastel combos bc i need to find something to do on fr


----------



## seliph

Peisinoe said:


> ive actually thought about starting to breed dragons? Like for new and diff pastel combos bc i need to find something to do on fr



It's pretty fun when they're actually being bought lol. Although my dumb butt running a hatchery while also trying for my own dreamies may have been a bad idea on my end.

Sales have gotten real slow lately so I've had to exalt a lot, including really pretty ones ;n;


----------



## seliph

double


----------



## Alienfish

Misera said:


> Oh seriously? Rip all your dergs
> tbh mine are probably not worth much haha
> 
> @Gir I'd say keep as an imp ^^



eh nah i think they got good homes and i got some money, they were 6 digits with two of them 5 digits actually so yeah *swims in money*


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Opinions pwease :3
> 
> I got this xyy hatchling and plan to give her poison gene.
> I really like the black/yellow theme they did for the light flight fest items this year(hewn veil and recolored spellscroll)
> 
> So which dragon do you like better?
> 
> Keep as an imp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or change into a guardian:



I think in all the garb that the guardian looks better; i'd need to see them without the apparel to say for sure though.  as others said, if the dragon is to be a flight rep for light then you would want an imp or pearlcatcher...  I prefer my own female imps with little apparel tho, as their art/pose mostly displays the wings and not much body 



Peisinoe said:


> Guardian
> 
> ive actually thought about starting to breed dragons? Like for new and diff pastel combos bc i need to find something to do on fr





gyro said:


> It's pretty fun when they're actually being bought lol.



when the bogsneak gene came out, i ramped up and bred bogsneaks, especially triple orca, triple fire, and triple radioactive, mostly pet butt glim, and also bred coatls and wildclaws in those colors / genes.  i never advertised it but people in Wind became familiar with my dragon breeding and would sometimes pre-order dergs.  it was fun, and it was nice having the extra currency for sure.  sales dropped dramatically though at the beginning of this year, prices and frequency of closing deals, not just in bogsneaks (which i knew would die down) but also the triple orcas and radios as well, and it got to be too hard to sell them so i gave it up.  i'm liking these jaguar dergs tho, maybe i'll get back into it...


----------



## brutalitea

Gir said:


> Opinions pwease :3
> 
> I got this xyy hatchling and plan to give her poison gene.
> I really like the black/yellow theme they did for the light flight fest items this year(hewn veil and recolored spellscroll)
> 
> So which dragon do you like better?
> 
> Keep as an imp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or change into a guardian:



Keep as an imp.

Got everything I wanted from this fest! though next starfall I won't have any fest currency to start with. RIP.


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> when the bogsneak gene came out, i ramped up and bred bogsneaks, especially triple orca, triple fire, and triple radioactive, mostly pet butt glim, and also bred coatls and wildclaws in those colors / genes.  i never advertised it but people in Wind became familiar with my dragon breeding and would sometimes pre-order dergs.  it was fun, and it was nice having the extra currency for sure.  sales dropped dramatically though at the beginning of this year, prices and frequency of closing deals, not just in bogsneaks (which i knew would die down) but also the triple orcas and radios as well, and it got to be too hard to sell them so i gave it up.  i'm liking these jaguar dergs tho, maybe i'll get back into it...



Mmm even when I started my hatchery dragons would sell out real quick and now it's pathetic how much I gotta exalt.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I never bred except for getting the hatch (genes) achievements lol. Didn't see the fun and didn't have time to sell and run hatcheries etc., not a priority at least. Plus since I collected old dergs anyways it'd ruin my ambition quite a lot lol.


----------



## Peisinoe

My main goal is to try out new pastel combos and make dragons for people who are looking for their combos lol.


----------



## Alienfish

me rn might just give away if no one wanna buy smfh


----------



## Peisinoe

Sheila said:


> me rn might just give away if no one wanna buy smfh



are you trying to sell it for tbt?


----------



## seliph

So that new gene is the cutest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> are you trying to sell it for tbt?



somewhat yeah, got sold like 120k before but yeah i guess not many wanna play and I'm not really on other sites so. But ya I take collectibles.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've had this gal for nearly 2 years and I only decided to start working on her now lmao xD






I'm gonna give her toxin and capsule genes, but I designed a whole outfit for her and I'll probably never be able to get everything. :')


----------



## King Dorado

Sheila said:


> somewhat yeah, got sold like 120k before but yeah i guess not many wanna play and I'm not really on other sites so. But ya I take collectibles.



i think most everyone is too tbt poor and has already sold off their extra collectibles...  (or at least, that's the case with me...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also per the announcement of the new genes:  who else is stoked for two new apparel recolors beginning in next month's fest??

hoping for something recolored in Wind, or, for a recolor of Windbound Plumage...

and if the partner is a recolor of Flameforger's Tools, then i may swoon....


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> i think most everyone is too tbt poor and has already sold off their extra collectibles...  (or at least, that's the case with me...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also per the announcement of the new genes:  who else is stoked for two new apparel recolors beginning in next month's fest??
> 
> hoping for something recolored in Wind, or, for a recolor of Windbound Plumage...
> 
> and if the partner is a recolor of Flameforger's Tools, then i may swoon....



I am DYING for a windbound plumage recolour


----------



## King Dorado

I spent my stack of prismatic tokens yesterday, and got the rest of the existing apparel recolors, and all of the nymphs except for the two that i felt are ugliest (earth, and fire).  ive got a token brewing right now, so when i brew one next fest i'll be able to nab the two new apparel recolors.   i think im done with the joxar crates-- no need to spend 80k gambling i'll get both a token and a recolor/nymph when i know i can brew enuf tokens for less $$ (and am in no rush on getting the earth/fire nymphs...).

let's see, they issued new apparel recolors so far in:  light, lightning, arcane, ice, shadow, and nature; of apparel originally sold during festivals for, respectively: arcane, plague, earth, nature, water, and shadow.  so fire and wind were the only ones totally left out of the apparel fun so far...


----------



## Gir

Sheila said:


> somewhat yeah, got sold like 120k before but yeah i guess not many wanna play and I'm not really on other sites so. But ya I take collectibles.



Yea...I'd buy some tr from ya but I too am tbt/collectible poor. Good luck though.
But hey, I've seen some people mention another game called dappervolk (not sure if that's the correct spelling) that's still being developed. Idk, maybe if that interests ya, you can save your tr and trade it later for that game? I honestly don't know anything about it though, or when it's going to be released.

Don't really know any other petsite games. FR is the only one I really play..



King Dorado said:


> i think most everyone is too tbt poor and has already sold off their extra collectibles...  (or at least, that's the case with me...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also per the announcement of the new genes:  who else is stoked for two new apparel recolors beginning in next month's fest??
> 
> hoping for something recolored in Wind, or, for a recolor of Windbound Plumage...
> 
> and if the partner is a recolor of Flameforger's Tools, then i may swoon....



Me! I'd really like a recolor of plumage and will o' the ember.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Me! I'd really like a recolor of plumage and will o' the ember.



oof, i bet they would call it will o'the wind too, i'd be so mad!


----------



## JellyLu

*pops in* If anyone has a wind or water runestone they don't want....I can take it ^^;


----------



## Peisinoe

hey guys im looking for 2 fae accents 

faerie ring and flower crown i'm paying 750g for each (printing price is 500g) and 800g for each if you have both of them

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2290265/1#post_29717515


alsooo @sheila what is your rate?


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> oof, i bet they would call it will o'the wind too, i'd be so mad!



Ah now that you mention it, I hope they hold off releasing it, if it's gonna be a wind recolor. 
Nothing against wind, but I was hoping it'd be an arcane (pink/purple) or even water (blue) recolor. I think those colors would be nice for a spoopy/spirit like vibe. 



JellyLu said:


> *pops in* If anyone has a wind or water runestone they don't want....I can take it ^^;



Sending them to you! If someone already beat me to it and you already got them, just keep em anyways. I have extras.


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> Ah now that you mention it, I hope they hold off releasing it, if it's gonna be a wind recolor.
> Nothing against wind, but I was hoping it'd be an arcane (pink/purple) or even water (blue) recolor. I think those colors would be nice for a spoopy/spirit like vibe.



well they already released an arcane recolor of the earth year1 fest apparel via the prismatic crystalcales...


----------



## Alienfish

Peisinoe said:


> hey guys im looking for 2 fae accents
> 
> faerie ring and flower crown i'm paying 750g for each (printing price is 500g) and 800g for each if you have both of them
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2290265/1#post_29717515
> 
> 
> alsooo @sheila what is your rate?



dunno the exact rate nowadays but if you wanna buy all my 11 million i can go down aha, also ya i take collectibles from here as long as they are not unlimited shop stuff like pears and tasty cakes lol


----------



## Alienfish

got sold some thanks pepper! i still have ~7.8 million treasure left and yes i take collectibles as long as they are not unlimited shop stuff


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> Sending them to you! If someone already beat me to it and you already got them, just keep em anyways. I have extras.



Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## Cheremtasy

im getting some night sky wing silks eyyy
i just gotta art for the person

i still need other night sky silks and some raven sylvan apparel but... thats one thing down


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey if anyone has any plague runestones or umbral yarn they don't need hmu :')


----------



## King Dorado

i bought one of J-Lu's lovely black jaguars:






per my prior scry, i may change her to a bogsneak black panther:







BUT now i've picked up a snow leopard bab for her to pal around with [adult scry]:






if i change him to guardian here's that scry:







so what do you guys think?

do you like both big cat-dragons as guardian, or both as bogsneks??


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> i bought one of J-Lu's lovely black jaguars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per my prior scry, i may change her to a bogsneak black panther:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT now i've picked up a snow leopard bab for her to pal around with [adult scry]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i change him to guardian here's that scry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you guys think?
> 
> do you like both big cat-dragons as guardian, or both as bogsneks??



i hate bogs so guardians have got my vote. plus i think guards are more cat-like? the pawfeet, the pointy horns ears, their general stance, their pettable, non-horrifying faces...


----------



## Alienfish

BOGSNEAKYSNEKS all the way. Boop that snoot.


----------



## Gir

Misera said:


> Hey if anyone has any plague runestones or umbral yarn they don't need hmu :')



I have 64 of the yarn you can have if you're still looking. If you are, just let me know your user, and I'll send them. 



King Dorado said:


> i bought one of J-Lu's lovely black jaguars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per my prior scry, i may change her to a bogsneak black panther:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT now i've picked up a snow leopard bab for her to pal around with [adult scry]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i change him to guardian here's that scry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you guys think?
> 
> do you like both big cat-dragons as guardian, or both as bogsneks??



I'd vote for both being guardians.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Gir said:


> I have 64 of the yarn you can have if you're still looking. If you are, just let me know your user, and I'll send them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd vote for both being guardians.



That'd be amazing ;;
My username is DeltaFlare


----------



## King Dorado

Gir said:


> I'd vote for both being guardians.



hrm i like the female better as a bog, but the male better as a guardian!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Finished this for someone today >:3
I like how it turned out for the most part I think ^^



Spoiler: ye


----------



## brutalitea

Misera said:


> Finished this for someone today >:3
> I like how it turned out for the most part I think ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ye



YOUR ART IS AMAZING!

I'm almost halfway to a Fae scroll. Excited to start gene-ing my newest dragon.


----------



## Cheremtasy

brutalitea said:


> YOUR ART IS AMAZING!
> 
> I'm almost halfway to a Fae scroll. Excited to start gene-ing my newest dragon.



Ah thank you! Honestly idk what people do to make money on FR bc if it weren't for comms I'd be dirt poor. I still don't have much since I keep splurging but... ye

Also what dragon are you gonna gene? :0


----------



## brutalitea

Misera said:


> Ah thank you! Honestly idk what people do to make money on FR bc if it weren't for comms I'd be dirt poor. I still don't have much since I keep splurging but... ye
> 
> Also what dragon are you gonna gene? :0




This one!






if you look at his bio, what he'll end up looking like is there ^_^

I'm really obsessed with Watermelon/Cotton Candy/Bubblegum dragons. Any combination of 2 or 3 of them is <3


----------



## seliph

anyone still like orca xxx imps 'cause one of my pairs just had freaking 5


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> anyone still like orca xxx imps 'cause one of my pairs just had freaking 5



what genes do they have?


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> what genes do they have?



A mix of crystal/petals/butterfly/facet, all glimmer tert

They're all on the bottom: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=292843&page=5


----------



## brutalitea

gyro said:


> anyone still like orca xxx imps 'cause one of my pairs just had freaking 5



I might want the female petbuttglim... I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Peisinoe

Misera said:


> Finished this for someone today >:3
> I like how it turned out for the most part I think ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ye



ok but legit I will trade some 13' fest apparel for some art for my permas lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peisinoe said:


> ok but legit I will trade some 13' fest apparel for some art for my permas lol



Oh really? What do you have to offer?


----------



## Peisinoe

Misera said:


> Oh really? What do you have to offer?



What are your rates for art pieces? Here is my thread for sales, things here would be what I have to offer. 

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780


----------



## seliph

brutalitea said:


> I might want the female petbuttglim... I'll have to think about it.



alrighty

they're a permanent pair so even if someone gets her before you make the decision they're gonna be bred every month or so


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peisinoe said:


> What are your rates for art pieces? Here is my thread for sales, things here would be what I have to offer.
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/1893780



I'm interested in your haunted flame stuff, specifically:
- haunted flame tail jewel (50k AH)
- haunted flame cloak (80k AH)
- haunted flame collar (53k AH)
- haunted flame wing ribbon (120k AH)

My busts have a base price of 250k (265k base if it's a darker character or dragon), and goes up base on the complexity. Average prices for them range from 300-350k t usually.


----------



## King Dorado

here's CapnGhostPirate so far
I wish there were light grey pants available ot match the vest.
dont have the eyepatch or cutlass yet bc the apparel cycled out and now the AH prices (plus broke af there (and here, heh))
still havent decided whether to keep or sell the other snappy


----------



## Peisinoe

Misera said:


> I'm interested in your haunted flame stuff, specifically:
> - haunted flame tail jewel (50k AH)
> - haunted flame cloak (80k AH)
> - haunted flame collar (53k AH)
> - haunted flame wing ribbon (120k AH)
> 
> My busts have a base price of 250k (265k base if it's a darker character or dragon), and goes up base on the complexity. Average prices for them range from 300-350k t usually.



Ok! i'll pm you to hash out details


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peisinoe said:


> Ok! i'll pm you to hash out details



Sounds good! My user is DeltaFlare if youd rather message me there :3


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hngh I splurged on this imp boy I bought recently:






He originally had facet which I changed to Safari, and his outfit is NEARLY complete, but I just _had_ to choose a sapphire talons clasp pendant which happen to be expensive... rip me.


----------



## Cheremtasy

...And here's the above imp's mate. :3






She was a challenge to dress, (and is missing the marigold flowerfall...) but other than that she's done.


----------



## King Dorado

Misera said:


> ...And here's the above imp's mate. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a challenge to dress, (and is missing the marigold flowerfall...) but other than that she's done.



noice!  i put one of the eclipse day hatchees i bought in that same accent:






btw if anybody wants to buy my Eliminate stone for tbt, i'm willing to sell!

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw if anybody wants to buy my Eliminate stone for tbt, i'm willing to sell!


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> noice!  i put one of the eclipse day hatchees i bought in that same accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw if anybody wants to buy my Eliminate stone for tbt, i'm willing to sell!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw if anybody wants to buy my Eliminate stone for tbt, i'm willing to sell!




Oh I see xD i kinda just randomly spalled it on mine but it suited her surprisingly 
Also how much tbt you looking for?


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> noice!  i put one of the eclipse day hatchees i bought in that same accent:



yooo her colours match that accent so well i thought it was just a whole skin for a sec


----------



## JellyLu

Quick question:
I asked someone what they were looking for for their 7 digit G2 imp girl. They told me to make an offer. ..and I dunno. She's not pure imp line and has fire iri/ shadow shim/ royal basic. I'd post her image but I'm on my mobile and tired lol. What would be a fair price to offer?
O:


----------



## Peisinoe

JellyLu said:


> Quick question:
> I asked someone what they were looking for for their 7 digit G2 imp girl. They told me to make an offer. ..and I dunno. She's not pure imp line and has fire iri/ shadow shim/ royal basic. I'd post her image but I'm on my mobile and tired lol. What would be a fair price to offer?
> O:



Pure G2 imp? What level is the 7 digit? High 7 digit range or low? Like below 3,000,000 is considered low. She does have two gem genes and if you plan on keeping them then that saves you money. It's a near XYY, unless you want to scatter. 

I say if it's a pure G2, as in both parents are G1 imps then maybe in the 750-1200 gem range? Idk tbh I don't collect G2. 
You can always throw down an off and say "I hope this doesn't insult you, I don't know much about G2 imps range. But because I may have to scatter and since she's not a pure G2 this is how I value her as." Something like that. Unless you don't care and just realllllllly want her then 

"I hope it doesn't insult you blah blah I don't know much about G2 imps and this is my offer but it is negotiable"


----------



## Alienfish

Still selling some treasure, and I take collectibles but please no more eggos or 12 yellow candies lol


----------



## JellyLu

Peisinoe said:


> Pure G2 imp? What level is the 7 digit? High 7 digit range or low? Like below 3,000,000 is considered low. She does have two gem genes and if you plan on keeping them then that saves you money. It's a near XYY, unless you want to scatter.
> 
> I say if it's a pure G2, as in both parents are G1 imps then maybe in the 750-1200 gem range? Idk tbh I don't collect G2.
> You can always throw down an off and say "I hope this doesn't insult you, I don't know much about G2 imps range. But because I may have to scatter and since she's not a pure G2 this is how I value her as." Something like that. Unless you don't care and just realllllllly want her then
> 
> "I hope it doesn't insult you blah blah I don't know much about G2 imps and this is my offer but it is negotiable"



 She's not pure, low7 digit,  and level 1. Thanks for the help though! That seems like a very appropriate reply ^_^ The person also has a 7 digit xxx coatl (not G2) up in the AH for 90kt so I might see if they will give me a package deal if I get them both.


----------



## roseflower

Sheila said:


> Still selling some treasure, and I take collectibles but please no more eggos or 12 yellow candies lol



Yeah I?m also selling treasure, need TBT for the hybrid flower collectibles releasing every two months ;v;
(I would also trade treasure for a Blue Hybrid Pansy.)


----------



## seliph

finally i have acquired all the weird purple + juvenile prairie skinks i need for those damn baldwin familiars

i just need 4 more green-throated and I can rejoice


----------



## JellyLu

Forgot to mention, if anyone else wants a Black Jaguar kid I'll be hatching a nest on Friday the 13th and on Halloween ~


----------



## King Dorado

lety's see your viking dragons in honor of Leif Erikson Day!

here's mine, he happens to be named, LeifErikson:


----------



## Alienfish

^lookin good. man you sure have a lot of holidays over there 

also yeah i still have 3.4 million T left if anyone wanna buy, just hmu


----------



## JellyLu

I paid someone for art a little over a week ago and didn't receive it. I messaged them asking how the process was coming and wishing them well (I know life can get busy and hard).....but they ignored me? I can see them posting in other threads asking people to send them things to draw....

I dunno I kind of feel scammed. Their shop was doing well too. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cheremtasy

JellyLu said:


> I paid someone for art a little over a week ago and didn't receive it. I messaged them asking how the process was coming and wishing them well (I know life can get busy and hard).....but they ignored me? I can see them posting in other threads asking people to send them things to draw....
> 
> I dunno I kind of feel scammed. Their shop was doing well too. What do you guys think?



If their art thread is doing well, I doubt they scammed you. They may actually just be busy? And/or maybe they're one of those people who are just terrible at replying. (cough, me...)
One last thing I can think of is that maybe they might have to tel you something else (something bigger) but they don't have time to do that atm.
Okay that was badly worded, but take this for example: I didn't reply to someone until the next day (regarding art prices) because I didn't have access to my laptop and knew the reply I had to send them would be lengthy, so I only stuck with short replies, which may have made it look like I neglected them?


----------



## roseflower

Bought some pretty usermade accents recently
The two Tundras are GenOnes.


----------



## JellyLu

Misera said:


> If their art thread is doing well, I doubt they scammed you. They may actually just be busy? And/or maybe they're one of those people who are just terrible at replying. (cough, me...)
> One last thing I can think of is that maybe they might have to tel you something else (something bigger) but they don't have time to do that atm.
> Okay that was badly worded, but take this for example: I didn't reply to someone until the next day (regarding art prices) because I didn't have access to my laptop and knew the reply I had to send them would be lengthy, so I only stuck with short replies, which may have made it look like I neglected them?



Thanks for the input, you were right!
They responded saying they were busy and theircomputer is down until tomorrow. I was just getting worried because I got scammed before ;;; I know life gets busy, but not getting a reply when I knew they were active scared me a bit xD my own fault really


----------



## King Dorado

hey everyone, i've got some Flight Rising stuff that i can give anyone interested in exchange for tbt bells:

--Eliminate
--prismatic token
--set of the FR 1st Anniversary cakes
--maybe my unopened Swashbuckler's seaspray apparel bundle 
--Spring vista
--complete set of snake apparel
--compete set of frog/toad companion apparel
--six of the elemental tomes (arcane, light, fire, shadow, wind, ice)

let me know if youre interested, and i'll work up a price (or feel free to vm/pm me).  i don't use an exchange rate; rather, i try to weigh the relative rarity and usefulness of the item within FR in comparison to an item/collectible of similar rarity at Belltree Forums to come up with a fair tbt price.

thanks!


----------



## Cheremtasy

JellyLu said:


> Thanks for the input, you were right!
> They responded saying they were busy and theircomputer is down until tomorrow. I was just getting worried because I got scammed before ;;; I know life gets busy, but not getting a reply when I knew they were active scared me a bit xD my own fault really



Ah I see haha. Glad to know all was cleared up, but yeah I run an art shop myself and I was just speaking from experience so I thought I'd just give my 2 cents on the matter. c:


----------



## King Dorado

they finally released the Coatl vista.  looks like in metallic form...

also, a bunch of new coli skins annnounced

- - - Post Merge - - -

they finally released the Coatl vista.  looks like in metallic form...

also, a bunch of new coli skins annnounced


----------



## JellyLu

Welp...bought an eye burner ^^;


----------



## Alienfish

^nice!

and whew finally unloaded all my T yesterday.. feels good


----------



## Aquari

I just have to show this radioactive eyeburner I have, she's one of my most favorites in my lair. I dressed her up not too long ago, I cant stop staring at her <3


----------



## Gir

Nice dragons everyone! Especially the eye burners <3 I love those kinds of dragons!
There was a xxx radioactive palindrome dragon that was hatched once, but another palindrome collector got to it before me :')
Their siblings were still for sale by the time I tracked down the person that hatched it, all for a pretty cheap price too, but they weren't palindromes so I didn't get them. Someday though...I'll get a palindrome eye burner.

Haven't really been doing much over their lately. Just playing the fairgrounds to save up for a lair expansion or for any nice UMAs that get rejected in RoR


----------



## Alienfish

Good I'm not around for RoR.. I love that they allow the holiday yet you can only do like strawberry bone derg skins or muscle tissues. I say since that haywire a few years ago some have been better though


----------



## Aquari

I'm so excited for tapir gene which should be coming out this month, just imagine a tree dragon with tapir! what a beauty that would be


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> hey everyone, i've got some Flight Rising stuff that i can give anyone interested in exchange for tbt bells:
> 
> --Eliminate
> --prismatic token
> --set of the FR 1st Anniversary cakes
> --maybe my unopened Swashbuckler's seaspray apparel bundle
> --Spring vista
> --complete set of snake apparel
> --compete set of frog/toad companion apparel
> --six of the elemental tomes (arcane, light, fire, shadow, wind, ice)
> 
> let me know if youre interested, and i'll work up a price (or feel free to vm/pm me).  i don't use an exchange rate; rather, i try to weigh the relative rarity and usefulness of the item within FR in comparison to an item/collectible of similar rarity at Belltree Forums to come up with a fair tbt price.
> 
> thanks!



anybody interested in any cool FR stuff?   anyone??
(i have a thread for this also on the TBT Marketplace board....)


----------



## King Dorado

I'm giving away Blondebeard for free to anyone who wants him for their lair:


----------



## Aquari

Just finished dressing this cute forest queen and got an accent for my swamp boy, also how do you guys organize your lair? I've been trying to organize mine recently and I have no idea how i should go about it.


----------



## seliph

Uttumori said:


> Just finished dressing this cute forest queen and got an accent for my swamp boy, also how do you guys organize your lair? I've been trying to organize mine recently and I have no idea how i should go about it.



My lair has all my fandragons/dragons based on my own characters first and then I organize by breed, which I organize by gender and then colour.


----------



## JellyLu

You know those deity statues or whatever you get from scavenging? Well does anyone have the wind one? It's the only one left I need ;; pls


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> You know those deity statues or whatever you get from scavenging? Well does anyone have the wind one? It's the only one left I need ;; pls



yeh i'll send you one.

(btw i dont think there's an achievement for those yet, is there?)


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> yeh i'll send you one.
> 
> (btw i dont think there's an achievement for those yet, is there?)



Thank ya kindly~ I don't know if there's an achievement or not o: I just wanted a complete set for the heck of it. If there is an achievement I'll let you know!


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Thank ya kindly~ I don't know if there's an achievement or not o: I just wanted a complete set for the heck of it. If there is an achievement I'll let you know!



ok!  i think i saw older members saying they expect an achievement to get added for it whenever they next revamp the achievements, fwiw.  i think ive got like 7 out of 11 of those.  i think i only need 2 of the dolls tho to have a complete set.


----------



## seliph

I've had all of those for a while and there's no achievement for em :l

On the topic of the dolls though, does anyone need the Plague one? I have 2 extra and still need Arcanist, Flamecaller, Windsinger, Gladekeeper, and Tidelord


----------



## King Dorado

I bought this Friday the 13th hatchee, bc she looked to me like a broken mirror, heh.  maybe i will buy her a black cat too...






- - - Post Merge - - -

i guess plague fest starts tomorrow, that's my least favorite
but i'm looking forward to seeing the new joxar recolors!


----------



## roseflower

King Dorado said:


> i guess plague fest starts tomorrow, that's my least favorite
> but i'm looking forward to seeing the new joxar recolors!


Yeah I hope it?s something pretty, a windy recolour would be great ^^;
Though unfortunately it starts Sunday


----------



## seliph

The Arena's been revamped, too bad just like the Training Fields I have 0 reason to grind there at all lol


----------



## King Dorado

which dragon do you guys think wears these outfits better?
and which outfit do you like better for a valkyrie dragon?


OUTFIT A













OUTFIT B


----------



## King Dorado

dangit i decided on the one with blue eyes but somebody snagged her already.  

wow, check this one out though (but sh'es too expensive):






alt


----------



## brutalitea

only two skins I want from this fest, thankfully one of them is a Baldwin skin.


----------



## seliph

Ok how on earth did that coatl accent win


----------



## King Dorado

eh happy Plague fest...

oh my- these new Joxar recolors are *TERRIBLE*, lol!!

they completely trashed the windbound plumage.  now its like, cigarette-stain plumage or somethn.  and a recolor already of the new light apparel from a few months ago?  is this a joke??  where's forgetools and other great older stuff??  half-ass job, FR staff.  
i reckon imma save 80k Treasure by not purchasing a joxar crate this time around, hoo boy...

on the bright side, the fest apparel is kinda cool, has a kylo ren/darth vader look to it.  plague rat = the fest fam, i thought that might be what they went with (i was hoping for giant bacteria tho...).


----------



## Gir

Happy RoR peeps

The fest apparel is neat, but they're not consistent with the cloth color so that it matches well with the other fest stuff. Like, last year the scavenger's tatters was too light to match well with the boneyard tatters, now the new one is too dark to match either of them.
Oh well, not like I'm rich enough to afford multiple boneyard tatters, and I wasn't a fan of the scavenger's tatters. But these are nice, I'll probably get multiple of them. 

The skins/accents are meh. Guess all the currency I was gonna use on a lair expansion is going to go to the RoR rejects instead. Probably won't be enough though. 
I'm low on green mats so I won't be brewing the two imp female ones. 

Any who. I'm in the Plague flight, so if anyone wants me to grab them something from the MP feel free to PM me. User is PaintingFlowers.


----------



## Alienfish

Checked the RoR ones out for fun and I'd say like 3-4 worthy of getting but smh they need to like stop censoring and stuff on what you can make, or revamp the flight.


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> eh happy Plague fest...
> 
> oh my- these new Joxar recolors are *TERRIBLE*, lol!!
> 
> they completely trashed the windbound plumage.  now its like, cigarette-stain plumage or somethn.  and a recolor already of the new light apparel from a few months ago?  is this a joke??  where's forgetools and other great older stuff??  half-ass job, FR staff.
> i reckon imma save 80k Treasure by not purchasing a joxar crate this time around, hoo boy...
> 
> on the bright side, the fest apparel is kinda cool, has a kylo ren/darth vader look to it.  plague rat = the fest fam, i thought that might be what they went with (i was hoping for giant bacteria tho...).



I actually like the dark plumage but I hate the dorky red ear feathers... I also don't know why the hell they picked such a new apparel to recolour, everyone's been saying the same thing lol. There's so much old light fest apparel and ya go with the one from 4 months ago, really?

The skins/accents are pathetic but on the upside that means more stuff to trade/sell away


----------



## King Dorado

plus they added a recolor of the electrician's coat that's only a year old, and all they did was change the color of the electro tubes on it


----------



## seliph

Gotta admit though the veil looks pretty great on my ghost dude






The plumage looks alright if you camouflage it


----------



## roseflower

I think the new windbound plumage recolour is adorable, strawberry feathers sign me up (or watermelon) 
Still no windy recolour though.
But yeah, not sure why they picked two such recent apparel to recolour, at least more variety I guess.
Tried the plumage on this girl, might find a dragon with more complementing colours.



I like the new plague apparel and the rat fam, not too fond of the skins, I?ll get a few to keep, just in case.


----------



## King Dorado

hey the red feather is okay, its the black smoke that comes with it that i find unattractive!


----------



## King Dorado

other than plumage, i'm not sure if the new recolors are flight specific?

here's how i see them to date:

Flowering Gladeboughs =Ice recolor of Year2 NatureIlluminated Runescroll     =            Light recolor of Year1 ArcanePrismatic Crystalscales      =          Arcane recolor of year1 EarthUndine's Flatfins                =         Shadow recolor of Year1 WaterSanddune Rags                    =      Lightning recolor of Year1 PlagueForest's Edge Vines          =          Nature recolor of Year2 Shadow
NEW

Sanguine Plumage         =             Plague recolor of Year1 WindPowerpack Coat              =           ?Arcane recolor of Year4 LightningTwilight Oracle's Guise        =        ?Water recolor of Year5 Light
--what do you guys think about the new items-- is the Oracle's Guise a water recolor??  or is it blue but unaffiliated with any element?  same re the powerpack coat, is it arcane (which i assumed based on the description), or is it fire bc its got some red??  or unaffiliated??


----------



## JellyLu

Bought a crate and got another Flowering Gladeboughs ;; Would anyone be willing to trade for one of the new plumage?


----------



## Aquari

JellyLu said:


> Bought a crate and got another Flowering Gladeboughs ;; Would anyone be willing to trade for one of the new plumage?



If you still need plumage, I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## JellyLu

Uttumori said:


> If you still need plumage, I'd be willing to trade.



Yes please! Thanks


----------



## Gir

Haven't had luck with chest drops so far, but I did get the hydra boss fam!

Also, good thing I'm not interested in the skins/accents this year cuz I spent my money on this lovely G1 palindrome






ugh, but every time I get a dragon like this I'm always afraid that the seller is gonna PM me saying they were mis-priced (like it was too good to be true or something)

Also got this plague subspecies pali


----------



## King Dorado

so here's my current Valkyrie dragon!

(bit of a process of elimination. first dragon i wanted got sniped off AH before i made up my mind, then the next one i wanted is like 325 gems rip, so this girl is the viking girl... for now...)






also, imma take a whack at adding some prices to my selling thread on TBT Marketplatz board re FR stuff for tbt bells...   (please buy our dragon products...)


----------



## Aquari

JellyLu said:


> Yes please! Thanks



Alright I sent a CR


----------



## King Dorado

welp, since nobody wants to buy FR items for tbt, how bout treasure?
lemme know if you're looking to buy some treasure, por favor!


----------



## p e p p e r

I just got a chance to look at the skins, I like a few of them.  I'll actually use them on a few of my dragons, I wish there was more spooky, horror and skeletal ones...


----------



## King Dorado

back in the gem Market Place, i think for like a week or something:

--Dunhoof Ambassador, i definitely would like one of these

--something called mock firebird.  i never heard of this one before, anybody know what's the big deal with this familiar?

--the goldslab apparel-- if i get enough gems imma pick some of this up as well


----------



## JellyLu

^ 
I'm happy they're back but sad they're in gem marketplace;; I have few gems rip


----------



## roseflower

King Dorado said:


> --something called mock firebird.  i never heard of this one before, anybody know what's the big deal with this familiar?


There?s no "big deal", it?s just that it`s a cycled item, very rarely cycled (wasn?t in the gem marketplace for years), which made it valuable



JellyLu said:


> ^
> I'm happy they're back but sad they're in gem marketplace;; I have few gems rip


You know that you can exchange your treasure for gems in the items for sale forum with other players? (Or just sell your stuff for gems on the Auction house.)


----------



## JellyLu

roseflower said:


> You know that you can exchange your treasure for gems in the items for sale forum with other players? (Or just sell your stuff for gems on the Auction house.)



Yeah, I know ;; It's just that I'm saving treasure for expansions at the same time...and I don't have much to sell ^^; At least I'll have a nest to sell on Halloween though


----------



## King Dorado

has Flight Rising ever done anything for Halloween??

wouldn't it be cool if they dropped pumpkins in the coliseum and in gathering the way they drop turkeys around Thanksgiving?


----------



## seliph

Hey guys if anyone's got fodder I may be willing to buy em off you for Ice vs Shadow :>



King Dorado said:


> has Flight Rising ever done anything for Halloween??



Every time I've asked this I've just gotten "Yeah Plague fest" so I'm guessing no


----------



## King Dorado

I hatched 2 black cats today for Halloween
(here's the adult scry).







- - - Post Merge - - -

I hatched 2 black cats today for Halloween
(here's the adult scry).


----------



## King Dorado

I havent bought a Halloween derg yet this year, but here's my dragon from last year
(and that spoopy trick or treater's mask is her natural gened look!)


----------



## JellyLu

^Nice!  Nice cats too, haha. I hatched 2 today myself and they were sold in under 10min o.o

In other news, Happy Halloween! It's my favorite holiday<3
I spent a little of my expansion savings on these Halloween beauties:











(Name ideas welcome, orz)


----------



## brutalitea

Didn't use my laptop at all yesterday so I lost my well fed bonus. Rip.


----------



## seliph

What's everyone's thoughts on the new genes?

The Secondary's okay but I find Tapir to be well hideous lol.


----------



## Gir

^I haven't played around with them too much, but they don't seem that great. With some colors it looks nice, like with radioactive, it's green and purple. But then if you look at leaf with it, it's just green with darker green. Overall, tapir just looks like savannah mixed with ripple.



Started my next scatter project today. Had enough gems for two scrolls and now my gen1 plague palindrome looks like this:






saffron/dirt/hunter

No keeping it, but for now she has some nice autumn colors while I save up for more scrolls.


----------



## brutalitea

Not really a fan of the new genes. Probably gonna pass.


----------



## Gir

I do like xx cotton candy tapir/striation though

I hope this becomes a thing and people start breeding them. Then just wait til the hype/prices die down







- - - Post Merge - - -

I just picked up a xx cottoncandy hatchling for 20g
maybe I'll just gene them myself


----------



## seliph

Gir said:


> I do like xx cotton candy tapir/striation though
> 
> I hope this becomes a thing and people start breeding them. Then just wait til the hype/prices die down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just picked up a xx cottoncandy hatchling for 20g
> maybe I'll just gene them myself



The colours look nice on that tundra but other breeds become nightmare fuel
















They look like those muscle models in science centers... creepy.

These genes seem to only look good with very specific colour + breed combinations and imo that's a really unsuccessful gene :/. Really excited for Wasp to come out though


----------



## Aquari

I actually really like that wildclaw^^


----------



## King Dorado

don't forget everyone: the goldslab apparel, the dunhoof ambassador familiar, and the mock firebird familiar all cycle back out of the MarketPlace gem shop some time tomorrow.

also, i started this thread there yesterday joking about quaternary genes, and some of the comments are really funny:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/2311729/1#post_30214492


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> also, i started this thread there yesterday joking about quaternary genes, and some of the comments are really funny:
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/frd/2311729/1#post_30214492



My favourite quaternary gene is "what"


----------



## Cheremtasy

Yeah I dunno the new genes are okay. They're reminiscent of ripple and current though which are also genes I've never been a fan of. I think they're prettier (well, depending on the colours and breed) than ripple and current but yeah definitely more on the meh side. I've seen quite a few complaints on the comment section too of the announcement so I'm just kind of rip.


----------



## King Dorado

i've posted my Halloween derg from last year a few times, and comented ho9w much i like her appearance of wearing a ttick or treating mask-- i found a nearly identical male derh on AH fro jthis year's Hallowee nhatchies, and they're not related (what are the odds of thta with these unique gene combos and color ranges?!):

here's my girl from last year:







here's adult scry of the dude i just bought:






- - - Post Merge - - -

i've posted my Halloween derg from last year a few times, and comented ho9w much i like her appearance of wearing a ttick or treating mask-- i found a nearly identical male derh on AH fro jthis year's Hallowee nhatchies, and they're not related (what are the odds of thta with these unique gene combos and color ranges?!):

here's my girl from last year:







here's adult scry of the dude i just bought:


----------



## seliph

I wasn't big on Jagsette but I just got this lovely girl, Sparro actually picked her up for me a week ago since I was saving space for icedom but now she's home!






I also managed to snag this girl who was for some reason listed at fodder price, I'm glad she didn't end up being exalted


----------



## brutalitea

Blodyn looks great, gyro.


----------



## JellyLu

I got me a bee~


----------



## JellyLu

Double post rip


----------



## King Dorado

hey i have a couple character dergs that i have to sacrifice for lair space ,lemme know if anyone would like either (i know they might not fit your lair image generally, but they're characters!)

i got this mirror hatched on friday the 13th and named her Lucky, i thought it was funny bc she also looks to me like a "broken mirror," also i was gonna get her a black cat companion:







this guy was hatched on Picasso's bday, and i thought he looked like he's in a painter's stance, sizing up his canvas (plus h'es got sort of a cubist, blue period combo look to him):







just let me know if you are interested!


----------



## momiji345

Today hatch Got Petty luckily 
 BBCode: XYX Sunset





BBCode: xxx Sunset


----------



## seliph

Got a matching guy for Blodyn! I've actually wanted one of these guys for a while but they've all been pretty expensive, managed to get him for 15k :>


----------



## Gir

Neat, some new clothes are out. 
Though they still didn't release the wasp gene yet, might have to wait til last minute for that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Neat, some new clothes are out. 
Though they still didn't release the wasp gene yet, might have to wait til last minute for that.


----------



## seliph

Gir said:


> Neat, some new clothes are out.
> Though they still didn't release the wasp gene yet, might have to wait til last minute for that.



IIRC they said late November for wasp?

I am IN LOVE with those new headpieces though oh my lord


----------



## Gir

^I think they did say that, I just can't remember. Doesn't matter to me either way though, I have no money for gem genes, and hardly any for new apparel T_T

It's a nice surprise though! Didn't expect getting any more new apparel until NotN. 

Need to get the helpful set for my SD girl


----------



## p e p p e r

oooh i really like the helpful and honeyed woodland sets. has anyone been able to snipe any?


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> IIRC they said late November for wasp?
> 
> I am IN LOVE with those new headpieces though oh my lord



i agree- those masks are pretty cool looking


----------



## King Dorado

is Flight Rising crashed for anyone else?

i keep getting this message:

500 Internal Server Error
nginx


----------



## seliph

I managed to snipe one of the woodmasks for my boy Nameless, woo






Made after Nameless King from Dark Souls



Spoiler











Wish the pastel one was pastel blue rather than purple/pink but ah well


----------



## brutalitea

I need all of the woodland apparel. Ahhhhhh


----------



## King Dorado

i actually saw a honeyed wood mask in the shop.   but i couldnt recall if i liked that one best or not.  then it was gone...


----------



## seliph

I'm probably gonna buy all of them even if I don't use them 'cause they're wicked


----------



## JellyLu

I like the new apparel too~

I have a dilemma though. I got a dragon from someone yesterday and today someone else messaged me asking for that dragon. They said they were on the ping list for one and the owner sold it anyway to me...it was for a dream dragon project...etc. I looked at the seller's thread (note: I didn't buy from this thread, the owner replied to one of my threads advertising the dragons) and the person was on their ping list, but they themselves stated they would rather have a boy (I got a girl)...? I'm not sure how to respond to them ;;;


----------



## seliph

JellyLu said:


> I like the new apparel too~
> 
> I have a dilemma though. I got a dragon from someone yesterday and today someone else messaged me asking for that dragon. They said they were on the ping list for one and the owner sold it anyway to me...it was for a dream dragon project...etc. I looked at the seller's thread (note: I didn't buy from this thread, the owner replied to one of my threads advertising the dragons) and the person was on their ping list, but they themselves stated they would rather have a boy (I got a girl)...? I'm not sure how to respond to them ;;;



A pinglist isn't a reserve list, I would keep the dragon if I were you especially if they asked for the other gender anyways.


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I like the new apparel too~
> 
> I have a dilemma though. I got a dragon from someone yesterday and today someone else messaged me asking for that dragon. They said they were on the ping list for one and the owner sold it anyway to me...it was for a dream dragon project...etc. I looked at the seller's thread (note: I didn't buy from this thread, the owner replied to one of my threads advertising the dragons) and the person was on their ping list, but they themselves stated they would rather have a boy (I got a girl)...? I'm not sure how to respond to them ;;;



It's totally up to you-- i've reached out to people before that snagged a derg off AH while i was raising the gems/treasure (now i try to mssg the seller in those scenarios).  i always offered to pay them a profit over what they had paid.  some people have sold the derg to me coz they were just gonna use it for fodder or to breed and exalt or because there were many available to meet their aims and they didnt particularly care if they went with the one in hand or a different one, others said no coz they were attached to it or had specific plans for it in their lair.  i dont see it as a dilemma tho, its not your job to make up for a breeder's supposed mistake, they should be taking that up with the breeder.


----------



## Alienfish

JellyLu said:


> I like the new apparel too~
> 
> I have a dilemma though. I got a dragon from someone yesterday and today someone else messaged me asking for that dragon. They said they were on the ping list for one and the owner sold it anyway to me...it was for a dream dragon project...etc. I looked at the seller's thread (note: I didn't buy from this thread, the owner replied to one of my threads advertising the dragons) and the person was on their ping list, but they themselves stated they would rather have a boy (I got a girl)...? I'm not sure how to respond to them ;;;



Finders keepers. You can keep it if you want to be honest, ping list is not the same thing and yeah whoever originally owned it handled it a bit clumsy I think. And yeah if they wanted the other derg here just let it go or stuff, man.

I mean it's not like someone would call you IRL if you bought a certain round shape of pineapple and be like "HEY I WAS ON A RANDOM FRUIT LIST LOL"...


----------



## King Dorado

hurry-- Crim will gladly pay 2400 Treasure for a pastel wood basket!!!   *o*


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> hurry-- Crim will gladly pay 2400 Treasure for a pastel wood basket!!!   *o*



A deal you can't refuse!


----------



## Aquari

Got this pretty boy on AH for only 20k! He's a perfect match for my eyeburner SD female, now I can breed beautiful capsule eyeburners once this one is breed-ready!







Spoiler: Adult scry


----------



## King Dorado

Uttumori said:


> Got this pretty boy on AH for only 20k! He's a perfect match for my eyeburner SD female, now I can breed beautiful capsule eyeburners once this one is breed-ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adult scry



he looks retro like he's from the 1980's...


----------



## King Dorado

bought me Autumn dragon to match up with the one i bought last year.  (although for the life of me i have no idea what apparel they've got on Flight Rising that would give her a better pilgrim look....)






from last year:


----------



## JellyLu

I'm having problems quoting rn, but thank you guys for the advice! Turns out it was even more not my fault because the person didn't even ping the owner to get their attention o: I kept the dragon. Sorry if I made it a big deal ^^;I just didn't want to be mean to the person yenno


----------



## King Dorado

I bought a snow leopard bab, imma breed change her into this guardian leopardess:






then mate her with this snow leopard Milarepa here:


----------



## Cheremtasy

I hatched this guy a few days ago and I'm actually in love with him omg:





I know he's not a gene combo that anyone one really cares about but tbh I like it even more when I fall for dragons that aren't like generic/common in terms of colours and/or genes
Plus he's extra special to me since his parents are dergs I've had basically since I first joined FR


----------



## King Dorado

oh my-- Baldwin's Brewing cap raised to 24....  just when i thought i was maxed out, they pull me back in!!!

also, Wasp gene released.  All dragons carrying the wasp gene experience decreased dancing skills, and aversion to expressions of emotion...


----------



## Cheremtasy

King Dorado said:


> oh my-- Baldwin's Brewing cap raised to 24....  just when i thought i was maxed out, they pull me back in!!!
> 
> also, Wasp gene released.  All dragons carrying the wasp gene experience decreased dancing skills, and aversion to expressions of emotion...



I got excited to see that when I woke up (the new baldwin familiars, I mean) Wasp is cool too, though I know I won't be getting a dragon with it or bee any time soon xD


----------



## King Dorado

dangit i forgot i threw one of them spider familiars in my cauldron last night.  

looks like the prices have already been massively undercut on aH...  
when will i learn. other than the introduction of Bogsneaks, brewing just aint worth it....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misera said:


> I got excited to see that when I woke up (the new baldwin familiars, I mean) Wasp is cool too, though I know I won't be getting a dragon with it or bee any time soon xD



i saw a bee-yootiful dragon a few weeks back with bee gene, heh, but it was too pricey for me...
generally tho, not looking for genes that put a stripe across the dragones' faces


----------



## seliph

I LOVE THE NEW SPIDERS SO MUCH, I'm brewing them anyways to get back to the level cap


----------



## brutalitea

Gonna pass on the new gene methinks.


----------



## King Dorado

aye i just spent time painstakingly going through my lair and transferring about four pages of awakened familiars into my vault, then assigning new familiars to my lair so i can start accruing chests again.  crikey.

also named the dergs in my lair that didnt have one yet.

#dragonchores

i got an item in gathering i never had before, it was a barrle called a stash, had 5kT in it, way more than the usual treasure troves that drop.

also, pretty sure the maintenance scheduled for the site on Tuesday will be to add the woodland turkeys to the boreal woods venue in coli for Thanksgiging week.  (why they can give a nod to turkey day and to april fools, but not to say, halloween with pumpkins or Christmas w/red hats in the MP or somthn is beyond me..,.)


----------



## King Dorado

did everyone vote in the new poll about The Fate of the Bears??

i voted to immediately remove them from Night of the Nocturne and make them a Joxar spare crate-only thing...

don't get me wrong, i do like the bears, but i already collected them all and i have no plans to buy anymore spare crates from Sr. Joxar....


----------



## King Dorado

whoa-- FR is freezing our dragons energy through the 28th  (no energy decreases...)

and Woodland Turkey dinners are now dropping in Boreal Woods.... (i still cant get one of the fams to drop though, crikey)


----------



## JellyLu

^I'm really happy about the energy freeze

Also, Happy Thanksgiving (to those who celebrate and those who don't) ^^
My turkey subspecies girl here had a great day




(The link to birds like her and some cranberry pie dragons is in her bio)


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> ^I'm really happy about the energy freeze
> 
> Also, Happy Thanksgiving (to those who celebrate and those who don't) ^^
> My turkey subspecies girl here had a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The link to birds like her and some cranberry pie dragons is in her bio)



i'd love to see how she looks with peregrine and maybe scales genes...


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> i'd love to see how she looks with peregrine and maybe scales genes...



Hmm I like the peregrine idea, not too sure about scales. Since peregrine is still within subspecies requirements, I might change it someday  Thanks for bringing that up!

Speaking of scales though, that reminded me of this hatchery I saw where they bred 'chickens.' The dragons were XXY with a white body and orange scales! The scales made the perfect beak and claws.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, no turkey fams yet this year ;; but I did get another winter cape xD


----------



## King Dorado

here she is w/peregrine and lace....







the scales is definitely more birdlike, not sure the blue works for that on her tho

noice turkey familiar btw!  i grinded in the middle of the night and got like 50 turkey dinners but sadly no familiars dropped for me...


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> here she is w/peregrine and lace....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scales is definitely more birdlike, not sure the blue works for that on her tho
> 
> noice turkey familiar btw!  i grinded in the middle of the night and got like 50 turkey dinners but sadly no familiars dropped for me...



I do like lace!
Thanks ;u; I got him last year (or maybe the year before? I forget) but none this year :[


----------



## JellyLu

Spoiler: And then there was luck ;o;


----------



## p e p p e r

JellyLu said:


> Spoiler: And then there was luck ;o;



i just got an egg from gathering, i wonder if they changed the rng so it?s more generous today?


----------



## Gir

^Congrats on the drops and nice dragon!

Don't think I'm going to grind for any turkeys this year. I got a lot last year and none of them sold when I tried putting them in AH. So now some are just sitting in my hoard and others I threw into Baldwin's pot. 

Really like the energy freeze thing though. 

Also, since someone asked earlier, for the bear pole I said put em in Joxar's crates. I don't have a full set of them yet, but I'd rather get them from the crates then the NotN chests


----------



## JellyLu

p e p p e r said:


> i just got an egg from gathering, i wonder if they changed the rng so it’s more generous today?



Right! I also got another turkey and 2 more rare apparel drops ;; Maybe it's generous until the 28th when all the other bonuses end?



Gir said:


> ^Congrats on the drops and nice dragon!



Thank ya! :3


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC

I have no idea how to feed my dragons.


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> i just got an egg from gathering, i wonder if they changed the rng so it?s more generous today?



No, i can confirm they did not.  150 turkey dinners for me with no familiars dropped.  lats year was at least 50 w/no drop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> I have no idea how to feed my dragons.



you can get food items (meat, plants, insects, or seafood) from your gathering turns, or from defeating enemies in the coliseum, or from purchasing in the Auction House.

then you have to "convert" the food items into food points, before you click the feed button in your lair.  

to convert the food items, go to the food tab of your hoard, and select the items/quantities that you want to convert into points; then hit the convert button.


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> No, i can confirm they did not.  150 turkey dinners for me with no familiars dropped.  lats year was at least 50 w/no drop.



aww really?  that sucks.  rng does seem different to me since i can?t even remember the last time i got an egg, and i have been trying for months to get mute swans and yesterday and today i finally gathered some


----------



## brutalitea

Well I can save some treasure this fest because I hate all of the skins.


----------



## King Dorado

brutalitea said:


> Well I can save some treasure this fest because I hate all of the skins.



awww, i do agree the skins this time suck.  (except that one for he male wildclaw, its amazing)

i'm fond of Earth Fest tho, coz it's the first only festival where i got a bunch of chest drops...  (except for NotN but that's a different kind of fest)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"the" male, lol....


----------



## King Dorado

got a ping from the accent designer who made the holiday elf accent i bought last year'
looks like theyve got a new Christmas accent in the works, i think it looks great:







here's their thread:

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/2326363/1


here's my derg w/last year's accent:


----------



## seliph

I accidentally bought a ****ing lair expansion for 975k when i went to see how much it'd cost out of curiosity and I'm really damn upset WHY IS THE "YES" BUTTON THE DULL GREY ONE AND "CANCEL" BRIGHT RED WHO DESIGNED THIS SITE


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> I accidentally bought a ****ing lair expansion for 975k when i went to see how much it'd cost out of curiosity and I'm really damn upset WHY IS THE "YES" BUTTON THE DULL GREY ONE AND "CANCEL" BRIGHT RED WHO DESIGNED THIS SITE



Oh my!!   That would be worth messaging the staff i would think and seeing if you can get the transaction reversed...

I think i did that once as well, but i was intending to expand soon anyhow at that time.  these days i never have enough treasure to accidentally expand...


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> Oh my!!   That would be worth messaging the staff i would think and seeing if you can get the transaction reversed...
> 
> I think i did that once as well, but i was intending to expand soon anyhow at that time.  these days i never have enough treasure to accidentally expand...



This isn't even the first time!!! But the others were way cheaper expansions so I wasn't worried!

I've sent in a ticket but something tells me I'm not gonna get my treasure back and they'll just be like "Sorry lair expansions are permanent and irreversible!" or something, I've seen someone accidentally buy a nest and that was their response to them :/


----------



## JellyLu

Eh I'm not thrilled with the skins either but hey






Happy Rockbreaker's from my geode subspecies girl ^-^

Edit: I just realized the 19th was my FR 2 year anniversary ;u; I should do something to celebrate...hmm


----------



## Gir

^lol shopping spree? Maybe a dragon born on that date.



And yea, not too thrilled with the skins/accents either, but I don't think I was too thrilled about them last year as well. But atleast the apparel is better than mash potato and corn shoulders.

Was hoping for a nice accent for my Earth rep though, but only one for female snappers was a full skin :/






Showing her off anyways, I paid a decent amount for her (already gened/breed changed), I really like her colors cuz they were all Earth related: soil/slate/sand


----------



## roseflower

Happy Rockbreaker`s everyone


gyro said:


> I accidentally bought a ****ing lair expansion for 975k when i went to see how much it'd cost out of curiosity and I'm really damn upset WHY IS THE "YES" BUTTON THE DULL GREY ONE AND "CANCEL" BRIGHT RED WHO DESIGNED THIS SITE


This happened to me too, it`s so easy to misclick...


JellyLu said:


> I just realized the 19th was my FR 2 year anniversary ;u; I should do something to celebrate...hmm


Aah we joined on the same day! I didn?t do anything to celebrate though.


King Dorado said:


> got a ping from the accent designer who made the holiday elf accent i bought last year'
> looks like theyve got a new Christmas accent in the works, i think it looks great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's their thread:
> 
> http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/skin/2326363/1



Beautiful, I just asked for a slot


----------



## King Dorado

here's my Earth rep, Consul Rockstrata









JellyLu said:


> Eh I'm not thrilled with the skins either but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Rockbreaker's from my geode subspecies girl ^-^
> 
> Edit: I just realized the 19th was my FR 2 year anniversary ;u; I should do something to celebrate...hmm



for my 1 year anniversary i hatched a Wind egg.  named her....  Annie Versario  
(havent gotten round to sorting any genes or possible breed changes yet.)






i also bought those FR 1st anniversary cakes too, heh.


----------



## JellyLu

^ Nice dergs all of you! 
(Happy belated FR Anniversary to you too roseflower xD)

I still don't know what I'm going to do though. I have no room to hatch an egg or buy a dragon (and the next expansion is over a mil ;; rip)....maybe I'll go do what you did King and buy the cakes~ Thanks for the idea!


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> ^ Nice dergs all of you!
> (Happy belated FR Anniversary to you too roseflower xD)
> 
> I still don't know what I'm going to do though. I have no room to hatch an egg or buy a dragon (and the next expansion is over a mil ;; rip)....maybe I'll go do what you did King and buy the cakes~ Thanks for the idea!



yeh- definitely you should splurge on something...


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC

Selling baby for highest bidder tomorrow, TBT only. I get to keep the other kid.


----------



## JellyLu

Has anyone else done Tomo and came across the question "Which of the following is a primary gene?"
Both Tapir and Ripple are answer choices o.o I've always just chosen Ripple, but does Tapir work too? Lol


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC

The site is down for maintenance. I wonder what they're changing.


----------



## King Dorado

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> The site is down for maintenance. I wonder what they're changing.



it's down for maintenance every day between 12 midnight and 12:30 AM FR time.  not really sure why, i guess they're backing up their servers or something...


----------



## JellyLu

Does anyone have a plague/wind/nature nest for rent? My friend has a pair to breed and I thought I'd help her find a trustworthy person~ If you do lmk your demands ^^ It'll be much appreciated! The male will be ready to breed in 9 days so sometime after then would be perfect.


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> Does anyone have a plague/wind/nature nest for rent? My friend has a pair to breed and I thought I'd help her find a trustworthy person~ If you do lmk your demands ^^ It'll be much appreciated! The male will be ready to breed in 9 days so sometime after then would be perfect.



if i manage to expand my lair soon then i might be interested.  (Ive got 4 snow leopard eggs in nest but only two open slots in my lair...    )


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> if i manage to expand my lair soon then i might be interested.  (Ive got 4 snow leopard eggs in nest but only two open slots in my lair...    )



Awesome! Just lmk~ :3


----------



## JellyLu

Got a crate for the heck of it and got another bubble nymph v.v
Will anyone trade it for the rock, lightning, or plague nymph? :3

Edit: Traded for a Boulder Nymph! If anyone has the other 2 still and wants to trade for something though, lmk!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Ffff---
I'm.... wow I totally forgot to check the marketplace to get th skins I wanted OTL
I wanted tiger tiger and crystalhide but i was dumb and it somehow totally slipped my mind :')


----------



## dreamii

Nobody's buying from my hatchery and I'm pissed. Light eyes do not work with blue. I have some pretty red coatls coming in soon though!


----------



## King Dorado

StarrySkies said:


> Nobody's buying from my hatchery and I'm pissed. Light eyes do not work with blue. I have some pretty red coatls coming in soon though!



eh i gave up my hatchery this year bc its almost impossible to sell dragons anymore.  where's the link to yours?


----------



## JellyLu

In addition to needing a wind/plague/nature nest in 2 days for my friend I also need a plague/ice nest for my Star Wars pair on the 10th~ Please let me know if you can help and what you want in exchange :3

ALSO I got 2 eggs in one day o: Never had that happen before!


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> In addition to needing a wind/plague/nature nest in 2 days for my friend I also need a plague/ice nest for my Star Wars pair on the 10th~ Please let me know if you can help and what you want in exchange :3
> 
> ALSO I got 2 eggs in one day o: Never had that happen before!



ooooo  do show us your Star Wars pair!!

(still havent come up with enough treasure to expand my lair , will let you now when i do...)

has anybody else thought what i'm thinking when i see this new woodgarb apparel?







I'M BATMAN....​


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> ooooo  do show us your Star Wars pair!!
> 
> (still havent come up with enough treasure to expand my lair , will let you now when i do...)
> 
> has anybody else thought what i'm thinking when i see this new woodgarb apparel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BATMAN....​



They're nothing too fancy, but I thought it would be fun to hatch another nest of theirs for the movie premier ^^
Here they are:









 If you do make room for one, it will be much appreciated  ^^ If you can 't, no worries~

That new apparel does have a Batman vibe xD I actually managed to get one of the new blooming grove apparel pieces last night!


----------



## King Dorado

so my custom progen is a guardian, 






but my random progen and two of their kids are faes.  not a good match imo, a guardian with a fae?!.  so im going to change the fae girls into a different breed at some point, wanted to see what people think looks best w/the guardians.

here's one of the kids:






now here are some other scries:





















which do you guys think looks best w/the male guardians?


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> so my custom progen is a guardian,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my random progen and two of their kids are faes.  not a good match imo, a guardian with a fae?!.  so im going to change the fae girls into a different breed at some point, wanted to see what people think looks best w/the guardians.
> 
> here's one of the kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now here are some other scries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which do you guys think looks best w/the male guardians?



I like the noodle or the noc~


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I like the noodle or the noc~



me too!  if i go guardian, then my whole progen row of five dergs would be guardian and that's too much.  

and the skydancer looks a little too frilly to go with a guardian

my favorite dragons on FR are the female spirals, so that is prolly what i will choose...   (plus, appropriate since i'm in Wind...)


----------



## King Dorado

Don't forget- Night of the Nocturne starts this weekend!
Its the best festival imo by far...

It would be nice though if they would dump the bears and the other old mimic monsters this year and bring in a new batch...


----------



## King Dorado

Here's my  new Christmas derg, Poinsettia:


----------



## momiji345

Any one have a spare  Skin: Ivory Carving that they can trade or give away , i feel a sleep on the last day of the event so i did't get a change to get ,i am collect all the skins and chest of this year but am missing this one  ;C please let me know 

Thing i can Trade
------------------------
Bottled Wrath Chest
sadow within chest
magie de cirque chest
onyx idol chest
windblown bonsai chest
windsinger worshiper chest
twisted bamboo chest
skybound chest
verdant embrace chest
Nectar collector
overflowing chest energy chest
fairy queen chest
gilded memoris chest
forgotton child chest
gears in motion chest
starwood seer chest
monster within chest


----------



## JellyLu

My Star Wars nest hatched 2 eggs today ^-^
I'm pretty happy too considering they were claimed within minutes!
Now I just have to wait for the first person to pick their preferred hatch ;;


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dorado said:


> Don't forget- Night of the Nocturne starts this weekend!
> Its the best festival imo by far...
> 
> It would be nice though if they would dump the bears and the other old mimic monsters this year and bring in a new batch...



gosh i have been so inactive there, but i think notn is the best fest as well.  just not sure how much i'll be able to participate this year.


----------



## Xerolin

got this guy the other day to breed with another derg i have for 170kt.. totally worth it






here's the one i already had





almost exact gene match, i really look forward to breeding these two


----------



## JellyLu

I love Notn so much! I'm excited for everything!


----------



## Gir

lol, looking at the announcement thread while the site is down for maintenance. The new a stuff is soo good!!

HYPE HYPE


----------



## King Dorado

anybody else having trouble getting strange chests to drop?  none yet for me.  also, only 2 dropped during my 30 gathering turns....  very disappointing start to the event...


----------



## Xerolin

King Dorado said:


> anybody else having trouble getting strange chests to drop?  none yet for me.  also, only 2 dropped during my 30 gathering turns....  very disappointing start to the event...



hey be glad you got any at all, i got nothing !


----------



## brutalitea

I got 4 strange chests from gathering. 

2 new familiars, 1 old one, AND A NOCTURNE EGG!

Though a noc scroll would be better tbh


----------



## seliph

I got 4 while gathering, got a noc scroll and one of the new familiars so I'm pretty happy about that
Hoping coli grinding will be nice to me


----------



## Gir

Happy NotN everyone <3

I was on for hours and got some to drop. I agree that the rates don't seem to be as good as last year, but its only the first day. Of the ones I opened I got two old stuff, my 1st noc scroll and the new jester vista. Sold the rest though so I can buy the new apparel bundles. 

I would recommend trying Scorched forest. I was only there for a little while before I went to bed and got like 3 (2 were in the same drop). And it took me hours in other venues to get even one. 

Also, got a new dragon for my lair, another genone palindrome


----------



## King Dorado

thankfully my luck improved a little bit, after needing to kill 95 mimic monsters to get a chest to drop, i then got 2 more in the next 50 battles.  also got 1 in gathering today.  got 2 noc eggs- woot!  and some old ghost flame apparel, boo...  holding the other chest for now coz imma prolly use it to brew that grimore vista...


----------



## brutalitea

Day 2 gathering: no chests.


----------



## Gir

Opinions please

I'm trying to decide on the genes of the dragon I showed in my earlier post. 

Should I go for the expensive stained gene, adding onto the expensive WC/wasp/bee scrolls







Or should I go for the cheap smirch gene, which I already have


----------



## King Dorado

NotN DAY THREE

day three gathering:  no chests  
only snagged 1 chest in coli so far and it took like 78 mimic battles to get it, crikey.
got 2 chests from swipp swaps tho.
ive snagged all but 1 item if the clever jester set now from the MP, just the leggings to go; have gotten 3 of the deadpan jester set so far...  (not interested in the 
opened three chests from yesterday, got a noc egg and 2 of the new familiars 





Gir said:


> Opinions please
> 
> I'm trying to decide on the genes of the dragon I showed in my earlier post.
> 
> Should I go for the expensive stained gene, adding onto the expensive WC/wasp/bee scrolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I go for the cheap smirch gene, which I already have



definitely the smirch gene, bc (1) it's very fitting for your dragon's look; and (2) the genes are a bit tough to see anyhow with the apparel and the accent, so i dont think the stained would have much of an impact on his appearance...

- - - Post Merge - - -

meant to say im not interested in the brown/blue jetser set from tresrure MP; the sarcastic jester set looks good but costs too much, so doubt i'll get that one...


----------



## seliph

Ive gotten quite a few chests today, I now have 2 of the damn smirch gene but i DID also get a noc egg! I'm not really sure what to do with it though, i might just sell it or put it in a raffle.


----------



## King Dorado

i got 2 chests gathering this morning, woohoo!
opened those and the ones i picked up last night, got:

2 old familiars, 2 new familiars, and new jester apparel.  

kinda seems like im getting too much of the old stuff from these chests tho...  almost 50/50 old v new, its supposed to be lower chance of the old stuff...

i already brewed the 2 new fams, the new vista, and i think 5 items of the new jester apparel.   and did the swipp's new vista also...


----------



## King Dorado

what purpose does all that mimic powder serve?

best i can tell, its only used for the brew recipe for a single strange chest isnt it???
(i think ive seen it in crim's offers before too...)

is that it?


----------



## brutalitea

Got 1 strange chest from gathering. Old familiar. Bleh.


----------



## King Dorado

brutalitea said:


> Got 1 strange chest from gathering. Old familiar. Bleh.



****, same here, and it was the same ****in old familiar that i already had since last year (orbiting spirit) and also got in a different chest yesterday.


- - - Post Merge - - -

so far, i've opened 14 strange chests, which have yielded:

--3 noc eggs 
--1 new jester vista 
--1 new jolly jester apparel item 
--4 new familiars 
--2 old NotN apparel items 
--3 old NotN familiars 

that's a lot of old crap in the chests ive opened dangit, too high of a percentage it seems to me...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i traded a bear 1:1 for a new familiar.  but i'm starting to see some people make crazy demands for their bear trades, like wanting eggs and stuff to trade.  i thought everyone had the bears pretty much or were getting stuck with them in their joxar's chests....  wonder if i shoulda held out for more on my extra bear, it didn't even occur to me at the time, oops...


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> also, i traded a bear 1:1 for a new familiar.  but i'm starting to see some people make crazy demands for their bear trades, like wanting eggs and stuff to trade.  i thought everyone had the bears pretty much or were getting stuck with them in their joxar's chests....  wonder if i shoulda held out for more on my extra bear, it didn't even occur to me at the time, oops...



Yea, I don't get why people kept saying they were worthless....I don't have a full set and every time I went to AH to buy some they were like 60k tr and over, and that was before they announced their removal or even had the pole up.
Idk, maybe I just had bad luck when I went to check, or for people 60k tr is peanuts (but that's a good amount imo)


----------



## brutalitea

4 chests from digging!

2 Ghost Flame Collar (apparel), Enchanted Armaments (fam), Noc egg.

Same apparel twice... Bleh. Old fam.. bleh. Egg instead of scroll... bleh.

If anyone wants the apparel or familiar, please leave me a VM!


----------



## King Dorado

I still need a cape and a wing guard to complete the deadpan jester set.   has anybody even noticed them in the MP at any point?  odd... i haven't seen any for sale, except a very few on AH at inflated prices...





Gir said:


> Yea, I don't get why people kept saying they were worthless....I don't have a full set and every time I went to AH to buy some they were like 60k tr and over, and that was before they announced their removal or even had the pole up.
> Idk, maybe I just had bad luck when I went to check, or for people 60k tr is peanuts (but that's a good amount imo)



when i first joined and was figuring out what kind of collectible things they had at FR, and i quickly realized that i wasnt going to be obtaining any sprites at several hundred dollars a pop, i decided to collect the bears because i thought they were pretty cool and bc they were year 2 items so i thought they were a little bit rare.  (didnt realize they were also part of NotN drops).  but yeh, some of those bears were really pricy on the AH, and i had to wait for somebody to post them at a reasonable price, so i'd say it took six or eight weeks to get them all at reasonable prices in 2016...  AH there is weird and random sometimes...

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't forget-- today is the actual winter solstice, i.e., the night of the nocturne...  some people buy or hatch a nocturne for the occasion (i plan to anyway...)


----------



## seliph

I hatched my egg and...






gurl you couldn't be more lame why has this happened


----------



## JellyLu

I hatched a kid too :3


----------



## p e p p e r

JellyLu said:


> I hatched a kid too :3



wow! your hatch is awesome


----------



## King Dorado

here's my notN hatch... a handsome fellow, but doesnt fit my NotN history, so dunno what imma do...  anybody wanna trade me a female for him??






my row of NotN dergs:


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> here's my notN hatch... a handsome fellow, but doesnt fit my NotN history, so dunno what imma do...  anybody wanna trade??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my row of NotN dergs:



I would absolutely trade for that if you like my purple weirdo

I also just got another egg from a chest... do I or do I not?


----------



## JellyLu

p e p p e r said:


> wow! your hatch is awesome



Thanks! C:
He's the second egg I've ever hatched, and I really love his potential! I scryed him with metallic and bee....oh my ;u;


---

^ Go for it!  I'm debating on hatching another one myself ^^;


----------



## seliph

This game just hates me


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> Yea, I don't get why people kept saying they were worthless....I don't have a full set and every time I went to AH to buy some they were like 60k tr and over, and that was before they announced their removal or even had the pole up.
> Idk, maybe I just had bad luck when I went to check, or for people 60k tr is peanuts (but that's a good amount imo)




Still need some bears? I melt mine lol


----------



## Gir

King Dorado said:


> I still need a cape and a wing guard to complete the deadpan jester set.   has anybody even noticed them in the MP at any point?  odd... i haven't seen any for sale, except a very few on AH at inflated prices...



I have the wing guard, if you still need it feel free to send me a message on FR. 



Peisinoe said:


> Still need some bears? I melt mine lol



I still need two!

Murktooth Bramblekeep - which is on AH for 200+ g/k tr :')
Sundial Imposter - 40-50 g/k tr

I won't have much g or tr until the 25th when I open all the chests I got from familiar bonding, but let me know what you'd like in exchange


----------



## JellyLu

I also need bears if anyone wants to sell them to me~ Or maybe trade for other items? ;u;

I need:
Polarfreeze Defender
Livewire Grizzly
Magma Embear
Graveyard Guardian (willing to trade a Fungusbearing Phony)
Thorntick Thief
Sunsea Pseudo
Voltspire Intruder
Lavaborne Hoax


Edit: Also found an extra Cragback Bouldursa to trade

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh I also like the bow revamp ideas! I kind of like the thicker bows better, but either one would be a nice change ^-^


----------



## p e p p e r

JellyLu said:


> Thanks! C:
> He's the second egg I've ever hatched, and I really love his potential! I scryed him with metallic and bee....oh my ;u;
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> ^ Go for it!  I'm debating on hatching another one myself ^^;


yeah those sound like perfect genes for him.  i've hatched around 20 eggs and have NEVER hatched one that i like, so i really don't want to take the chances with them anymore


----------



## JellyLu

p e p p e r said:


> yeah those sound like perfect genes for him.  i've hatched around 20 eggs and have NEVER hatched one that i like, so i really don't want to take the chances with them anymore



Too bad they're super expensive  but maybe one day I'll gene him~

I'm sorry you haven't gotten one you like ;; I'm afraid of that happening myself, that's why I've only hatched 2. The other one is this guy who was a color wheel expansion baby that is sitting with a friend since he doesn't match my lair:


----------



## Peisinoe

Gir said:


> I have the wing guard, if you still need it feel free to send me a message on FR.
> 
> 
> 
> I still need two!
> 
> Murktooth Bramblekeep - which is on AH for 200+ g/k tr :')
> Sundial Imposter - 40-50 g/k tr
> 
> I won't have much g or tr until the 25th when I open all the chests I got from familiar bonding, but let me know what you'd like in exchange





JellyLu said:


> I also need bears if anyone wants to sell them to me~ Or maybe trade for other items? ;u;
> 
> I need:
> Polarfreeze Defender
> Livewire Grizzly
> Magma Embear
> Graveyard Guardian (willing to trade a Fungusbearing Phony)
> Thorntick Thief
> Sunsea Pseudo
> Voltspire Intruder
> Lavaborne Hoax
> 
> 
> Edit: Also found an extra Cragback Bouldursa to trade
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooh I also like the bow revamp ideas! I kind of like the thicker bows better, but either one would be a nice change ^-^





What are your usernames?


----------



## brutalitea

1 chest from gathering. Snarling Mimic.

So!

Willing to sell

Snarling Mimic (2)
Deadly Reflection (1)
Living Sculpture (1)
Opposing Forces (1)
Wooden Marionette (1)
Enchanted Armaments (1)
Living Luminance (1)
Vulpine Lamp (1)
Crystal Carrier (1)

Please send me a PM or VM if interested. If you just quote reply here I'll probably miss it.


----------



## seliph

YES HELLO FLIGHT RISING MODERATORS I WOULD LIKE TO REPORT A PROBLEM

WHY HAVE I GOTTEN 5 SMIRCHES


----------



## JellyLu

Peisinoe said:


> What are your usernames?



Mine is the same as it is here~Is there something you want in return? O:


----------



## Gir

Peisinoe said:


> What are your usernames?



My user is PaintingFlowers


----------



## Peisinoe

JellyLu said:


> Mine is the same as it is here~Is there something you want in return? O:





Gir said:


> My user is PaintingFlowers



I actually only had 1 bear on each of your lists lol. Sorry 'bout that! No need to send me anything


----------



## JellyLu

Peisinoe said:


> I actually only had 1 bear on each of your lists lol. Sorry 'bout that! No need to send me anything



I truly appreciate it


----------



## JellyLu

Whoops double post


----------



## seliph

I'm up to 6 nocturne eggs from chests now woo.

I'm probably gonna sell at least a couple, part of me also wants to do a big hatch on my dog's birthday coming up in hopes of having something cute named after her


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> I'm up to 6 nocturne eggs from chests now woo.
> 
> I'm probably gonna sell at least a couple, part of me also wants to do a big hatch on my dog's birthday coming up in hopes of having something cute named after her



i may be interested in your purple weirdo dragon, but i gotta expand my lair first coz im at 100% capacity with nests ready to hatch to boot...


----------



## King Dorado

woot- got two chests from gathering today and one of them yielded a nocturne scroll (finally)!

i've gotten 5 eggs so far (hatched only 1 coz i only had 1 lair space left)

i've gotten all the new familiars.  havent gotten any of the new genes tho and only got 1 jolly apparel item.  its odd how the rng there gives ya a bunch of one thing and like none of another...


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> i may be interested in your purple weirdo dragon, but i gotta expand my lair first coz im at 100% capacity with nests ready to hatch to boot...



Someone actually just bought it from me D:

If you're interested in non-solstice ones I'll post the others I get when they hatch. I might do 1 on Christmas and 1 on New Years too


----------



## brutalitea

I can't believe this.

I got SIX chests from gathering. lmao.

I got 1 new apparel (yay), 1 noc scroll (!!!!!), 1 noc egg (bleh), 2 new familiars (yay).

I got the same new apparel twice. x_x

Willing to sell/trade:

Jolly Jester's Wing Cover (1)
Ghost Flame Collar (1)
Conjurer's Herb Pouch (1)
Snarling Mimic (2)
Deadly Reflection (1)
Living Sculpture (1)
Opposing Forces (1)
Wooden Marionette (1)
Enchanted Armaments (1)
Living Luminance (1)
Vulpine Lamp (1)
Crystal Carrier (1)


----------



## Gir

Merry Christmas everyone!

I opened a whole lot of chests/hoard sold a bunch of random junk to celebrate and got enough treasure to buy a lair expansion and enough gems to get the gem MP jester bundle

Really regret buying some of the smirch genes off AH during the beginning of the fest though, cuz now I have 9 of them. I also got 11 noc eggs while opening strange chests.


----------



## seliph

Up to 8 eggs... I think I'm gonna hatch one of them tomorrow. Hopefully I get a lucky one.

Edit, hatched 2 and have concluded my luck with eggs is crap and I'm gonna sell the rest. Anyone want one of these?


----------



## Gir

Hatched two eggs, both are kinda meh/regrettable






female
forest/coal/spearmint






male
iris/avocado/stonewash

Any interest in them, let me know


----------



## King Dorado

dangit i can't find anyone to trade their treasure for my gems today, need to expand my lair to hatch a Christmas dragon nest.

does anyone here rent lairspace?  if so, i have 3 dragons i'd like to temporarily relocate...

EDIT- thanks Pepper!


----------



## JellyLu

Merry Christmas to all! Here's the dragon I bought for the occasion ^-^





I also moved my noc hatch to a friend's lair so I could hatch this Christmas child:




At first I felt odd about the tert, but it reminds me of soot/coal :3 Plus she has cute chocolate eyes~


----------



## King Dorado

i finally got a smirch gene from a strange chest today.  i think i've gotten everything new that i wanted for this Night of the Nocturne, except i dont have all the jolly apparel yet.  but i have extra familiars so i will probably just make swaps for those.  dont need all the vistas, nor the brownish jester set...  

it's funny, this NotN feels over to me already for some reason.  I guess it was more engaging for me last year because it was all new to me and because I had two prior years of familiars to get caught up on, plus vistas were new, plus i didnt have any of the brewed familiars or apparel at that point either...  whereas this year they brought back everything we had last year so i only need the new stuff...

since i didnt have lair space at the time to hatch a second noc egg on the solstice, i'm on the lookout for one to buy perhaps, if anyone has one that's not on AH let me know....

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was unclear-- meant i'm on the lookout for a solstice noc hatchling


----------



## King Dorado

gyro i found another purple weirdo on the AH born on the solstice.  (she cost a bit more than i expected tho, maybe because eyes matching the secondary color i guess...)  i think that brewable jester apparel will look good on her






- - - Post Merge - - -

btw if anyone has extra gold muck and needs copper or silver let me know (RNG there has given me like a gazilion straight coppers and i cant seem to get a gold...   ;A; )


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> gyro i found another purple weirdo on the AH born on the solstice.  (she cost a bit more than i expected tho, maybe because eyes matching the secondary color i guess...)  i think that brewable jester apparel will look good on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw if anyone has extra gold muck and needs copper or silver let me know (RNG there has given me like a gazilion straight coppers and i cant seem to get a gold...   ;A; )



Oooo those matching eyes

I'm having the same problem with gold muck, I'm giving Brewster all my 4-or-higher star fams and he's just giving me copper for the most part D:


----------



## King Dorado

oh my, this chocolate little snipsnap permabab that was on forntpage is named...  Truffle

dare i say it?  i dare!:

uwu


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> oh my, this chocolate little snipsnap permabab that was on forntpage is named...  Truffle
> 
> dare i say it?  i dare!:
> 
> uwu



I Love And Support Truffle Always


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm dying bc I need white slimes so bad and my dumb cauldron refuses to produce them


----------



## King Dorado

Misera said:


> I'm dying bc I need white slimes so bad and my dumb cauldron refuses to produce them



same, ive gotten a gazillion grey and black slimes, and a gazillion copper and silver mucks....  its like they changed the drop rate or something....


----------



## Gir

I'm trying to get some more green ooze to brew a couple more cobwebs but Baldwin keeps giving me yellow and orange! 

Also, I got three gen ones from people, born on the 24th, 25th and 26th, and they all have Chartreuse secondary!! I'm planning to scatter 2/3 of them but the x-mas day one was a one-off XXY color combo so I might keep it as is. I'm just...really starting to dislike that color.


----------



## p e p p e r

fml, i was trying to move my noc egg into my vault and accidentally hatched it instead.  does anyone want this christmas girl?


----------



## King Dorado

p e p p e r said:


> fml, i was trying to move my noc egg into my vault and accidentally hatched it instead.  does anyone want this christmas girl?



aw, i've already got 3 nocs from this NotN...

but yours is not so bad-- here's her adult scry with smirch, throw on a witty cape and she's a pretty nice souvenir derg for this year's NotN event


----------



## King Dorado

i totally forgot to mention here--  my snow leopards hatched!  (on Christmas Day)

hatched two males, two females: 

sold a female for 100k Treasure or 100 gems, but price and payment are negotiable:

fully grown scry,











the babs:


----------



## King Dorado

The 2017 FLIGHT RISING Year in Review! (Part One)

JANUARY​
The 2017 Flight Rising year began with new frog and toad companions appearing in Brewsters as brewable apparel!  Millions Thousands rushed to their cauldrons to brew these new amphibioid companions, which remain sitting in our hoards, unsellable, to this day....

also, Lace apparel became a thing.  After all, every lair needs a grannie dragon...

FEBRUARY​
a new Lovebirds vista became available at Valentines, if you like love and stuff...

MARCH​
the Auction House was finally revamped, giving us more ways and choices than ever before in selecting how and when to accidentally list and sell our retired items for 2000 treasure instead of 2000 gems...

APRIL​
Akiri graced our lairs with beautiful high definition portrait art, that was quickly removed forever by staff....  some dragons disappeared from view entirely as well...

MAY​
technically this was on the very last day of April, but most of us didn't see it until May:  
the coliseum training grounds were revamped, and became known as Training Grounds 2:  Ragepuff Boogaloo...

also, new apparel released, giving our lairs a Game of Thornes look...

JUNE​
for the site's 4th anniversary celebrations, some feature called the dressing room was installed, which comes in handy i guess if you're one of those types who like to dress up dragons and stuff...

the new elemental festival year began, introducing blind familiars, blinding apparel, and new vistas that allow your elemental deity to keep an eye on you...

also, Joxar made some token changes to his festival shop, elating some members and enraging others (like, who _didn't_ want to spend 80k Treasure for another ice festival nightgown that they had already hoarded en masse just two months earlier???)...


----------



## King Dorado

The 2017 FLIGHT RISING Year in Review! (Part Two)

JULY​
hmmm, i dont think anything happened this month...  everyone needed a break after all the action in June...  oh wait-- the jaguar and rosette genes dropped in July, these are totally awesome, and i'm not just saying that because i breed black panther dragons that have these genes...  i'm also saying it because i breed snow leopard dragons that have these genes...

AUGUST​
A new coliseum level was added, the Blooming Grove, finally satisfying our cries for more hippopotami...

And the new capsule gene gave our dragons the appearance of a half empty bottle of soda pop...  (or half empty bottles of wine coolers for those lair owners who are over the age of 21...)

SEPTEMBER​
Seaspray apparel was finally available in the market place for a week, because some dragons look even tougher in puffy shirts and kerchiefs-- Yarrrrrr!!!

OCTOBER​
although no pumpkins or other gourds appeared in our gathering patches, new genes did appear in the treasure MP:  tapir and striation...

NOVEMBER​
the new wasp gene dropped in the gem MP, joining with the bee gene to rule the FR galaxy by crushing the metal/alloy hatcheries, that had in turn crushed the petals/butterfly hatcheries before them...

DECEMBER​
this year's Night of the nocturne introduced a new gene, a new kind of apparel, two new familiars, and four new vistas.  after much complaining from the veteran membership, bears were finally removed from NotN chests.  so naturally, there was much clamoring for bears by new membership once the event got underway....  

and, THAT'S A WRAP for 2017!

as 2018 is about to get underway, i'm sure the question on most of our minds concerning Flight Rising remains:

will this finally be the year we get more dragon-pants???


----------



## seliph

Will 2018 be the year they make Crossroads actually functional?


----------



## Gir

Hey pretty nice start to the New Year, I hatched my own Palindrome ID GenOne!!

Spent awhile just stalking the Scrying Workshop trying to keep up with what ID#s were being born but it was worth it.






His colors aren't great but I'm just happy to have hatched it


----------



## seliph

Gir said:


> Hey pretty nice start to the New Year, I hatched my own Palindrome ID GenOne!!
> 
> Spent awhile just stalking the Scrying Workshop trying to keep up with what ID#s were being born but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His colors aren't great but I'm just happy to have hatched it



WHAT are you talking about those colours are great
My only qualm is the shadow eyes


----------



## JellyLu

Since I noticed I collected 19 noc eggs this year, I decided to give hatching another go. Again, he's with my friend who's storing my nocs ^^;  Here's my New Years Day kiddo:






My little strawberry~ Hopefully a sign this year will be sweet ^^

Edit: Almost forgot, Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## brutalitea

No chests yesterday or today. Two days ago I got 3 chests. One new apparel, one Living Statue (old fam), and one Enchanted Armaments (old fam). If anyone wants those please PM or VM me. The list in my other post is also still accurate.


----------



## seliph

I've got a buttload of extra things (mostly familiars), if anyone's still missing stuff I've got a post here

http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/ibaz/2338251/902#post_31095645


I'll trade for random other familiars I haven't gotten yet too

Edit in case people delete posts and mine moves up my username there is snackeater


----------



## King Dorado

whaaaa-- doggo companions finally available at Flight Rising!  

but why no large breeds, and why they gotta cost so much?!
(those laughing corgis tho gonna make a lot of Windies happy...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i still have two Christmas day dergs with holiday colors, listed AH for 25k T but if anybody here wants one you can have it for free.
they both look like Christmas trees to me (one with tinsel even...)


----------



## seliph

Oh yeah, new years G1s with potential

15k or 15g if anyone wants


----------



## roseflower

Happy new year everyone, and I hope you all had an awesome NotN


brutalitea said:


> No chests yesterday or today. Two days ago I got 3 chests. One new apparel, one Living Statue (old fam), and one Enchanted Armaments (old fam). If anyone wants those please PM or VM me. The list in my other post is also still accurate.



You can`t get chests anymore, the event ended on December 30, 23:59 server time. (And strange chest will dissapear after 23:59 today, so today is the last day to trade and open them.)


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> You can`t get chests anymore, the event ended on December 30, 23:59 server time. (And strange chest will dissapear after 23:59 today, so today is the last day to trade and open them.)



last year I was able to sell my 30 leftover chests for 1500 gems.   this year i have 18 leftover, but the AH prices are looking quite low, i may end up opening them all tonite to go for more eggs / scrolls, we'll see...


----------



## roseflower

King Dorado said:


> last year I was able to sell my 30 leftover chests for 1500 gems.   this year i have 18 leftover, but the AH prices are looking quite low, i may end up opening them all tonite to go for more eggs / scrolls, we'll see...



Currently the treasure price is at 31500, and gem price is 25, so I?d sell in treasure, or just open them because it?s fun and for the chance to get a Noc egg and scroll^^ I`d think that the prices rise near the end of the day so I`d wait and list them later today, but I don?t have any chests left haha, I sold some at the start of the event because the prices were high, then I opened them, and sold a few for cheaper, should have waited for the last day to sell


----------



## Aquari

Anyone here selling treasure? I'm looking to buy about 200kt, Pm me if interested.


----------



## King Dorado

i hatched 1 noc egg this year and bought 2 hacthees on AH.  which one(s) do you guys think i should add smirch to??

i'm leaning toward just the 1st one, which i nabbed for smirch bc it specifically, bc it looks so icy altho i think other terts would also look great on her.  the 2d girl i nabbed bc she looks great with the whimsical apparel.  the boy was my random hatch on the solstice....

name: Winterfrost






name:  dunno yet, maybe WinterCarnival?






name: dunno bout him either, maybe WinterStoutAle, heh






smirch scries:


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> i hatched 1 noc egg this year and bought 2 hacthees on AH.  which one(s) do you guys think i should add smirch to??
> 
> i'm leaning toward just the 1st one, which i nabbed for smirch bc it specifically, bc it looks so icy altho i think other terts would also look great on her.  the 2d girl i nabbed bc she looks great with the whimsical apparel.  the boy was my random hatch on the solstice....
> 
> name: Winterfrost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name:  dunno yet, maybe WinterCarnival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name: dunno bout him either, maybe WinterStoutAle, heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smirch scries:



I'd go with the purple one just 'cause it's the least noticeable tbh


----------



## brutalitea

So. Doge apparel. Cute until you see them on a dragon then they just look awkward. The cats were better.


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> i hatched 1 noc egg this year and bought 2 hacthees on AH.  which one(s) do you guys think i should add smirch to??
> 
> i'm leaning toward just the 1st one, which i nabbed for smirch bc it specifically, bc it looks so icy altho i think other terts would also look great on her.  the 2d girl i nabbed bc she looks great with the whimsical apparel.  the boy was my random hatch on the solstice....
> 
> name: Winterfrost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name:  dunno yet, maybe WinterCarnival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name: dunno bout him either, maybe WinterStoutAle, heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smirch scries:



I kind of like the last one~

----

Does anyone know a shop that's still selling Christmas accents? I haven't been able to find a good one, and I need an accent for my male guard ;;


----------



## seliph

Does anyone here breed yellow-range dragons? I'm trying to get a girl born January 8th


----------



## King Dorado

roseflower said:


> Currently the treasure price is at 31500, and gem price is 25, so I?d sell in treasure, or just open them because it?s fun and for the chance to get a Noc egg and scroll^^ I`d think that the prices rise near the end of the day so I`d wait and list them later today, but I don?t have any chests left haha, I sold some at the start of the event because the prices were high, then I opened them, and sold a few for cheaper, should have waited for the last day to sell



****-- they still havent dissolved all the strange chests.  totally uncool, bc i removed mine from AH last night right before rollover and opened them all so they wouldnt go to waste.  now other people have been able to profit today from AH sales of their chests, while i'm stuck with 17 worthless duplicate familiars and apparel.  where does one even raise issues like this at FR???  pm a mod or something??


----------



## King Dorado

I need one of these Wind Corgis:


----------



## Gir

Got the doggy bundle, not sure which dragons to use it on yet so it's just in my hoard unopened for right now. 

But now I need gems! Is anyone trying to sell their gems for treasure right now? I just need 200, if you're selling let me know what your gem:treasure ratio is. Nevermind, I was able to buy some

Also, since I have a problem and some spare noc eggs I tried hatching a couple more GenOne Palindromes.






He was ONE digit off! >=[ 
In AH if anyone wants him, might exalt him though to make room for fodder. 







I just hatched this one a couple minutes ago and was a success!!
Wine/Robin/Sunshine

idk what it is with that robin color, but the other palindrome I hatched had robin primary :/


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> Got the doggy bundle, not sure which dragons to use it on yet so it's just in my hoard unopened for right now.
> 
> But now I need gems! Is anyone trying to sell their gems for treasure right now? I just need 200, if you're selling let me know what your gem:treasure ratio is.
> 
> Also, since I have a problem and some spare noc eggs I tried hatching a couple more GenOne Palindromes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was ONE digit off! >=[
> In AH if anyone wants him, might exalt him though to make room for fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hatched this one a couple minutes ago and was a success!!
> Wine/Robin/Sunshine
> 
> idk what it is with that robin color, but the other palindrome I hatched had robin primary :/



Nice!

I know this is a dumb question, but how exactly do you stalk the workshop to see the IDs? I'd like to try to get a palindrome of my own ^-^


----------



## Gir

JellyLu said:


> Nice!
> 
> I know this is a dumb question, but how exactly do you stalk the workshop to see the IDs? I'd like to try to get a palindrome of my own ^-^



Thanks!
I use the predict morphology thing. In the bottom under the dragon pic it has an area where you can type in dragon IDs and see what they look like.

So right now, the latest palindrome ID is my dragon: 38555583 and the next palindrome ID won't be until 385*66*583 (if you try to put that number in the predict morphology, nothing will pop up since it hasn't been born yet)

So what I did for the dragons when I was trying to hatch was leave a tab open with the workshop up and just keep track of what IDs were being born/have been born. 
I started with ID 38552000 and I just checked back every now and again to see if the next 1000 dragons were born so that ID would pop up. It takes awhile so I'd just do a quick check in every hour or so. But eventually when I checked, the IDs were at 38555000. Once the IDs where in this range I would check the IDs by 100s (3855100, 3855200, 3855300, etc.). At this point you'd want to check more frequently since it won't take long for 100s of dragons to be hatched when compared to 1000s. 
Pretty much just checking in until the IDs got closer to the palindrome ID. Once it gets really close I hatch an egg. I think I waited until the dragon with ID 38555580 was born, until I hatched the egg. It helps if you have two tabs open, one with the workshop and one with your hoard so you quickly hatch the egg. 

However, I've been doing it with like only one lair space and one egg at a time. So when I've hatched them I had to keep track of the IDs until it was just a few digits away, but if you have multiple lair spaces and eggs/nests (like if you're doing a mass hatch) you can start hatching when the ID is like 100s of hatches away. There will be other people hatching their nest at the same time as you so it really just takes luck.

But yea, that's what I did the last couple times I've tried. I hope it makes sense 
If it doesn't feel free to let me know and I'll see if I can reword it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, you don't really have to start keep track of the IDs when it's thousands of hatchlings away from the palindrome ID, you can do it later when it's only hundreds hatchlings away. 

I usually check into FR every couple hours to check any messages or throw stuff into baldwins, so I also just check the IDs too.


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> Thanks!
> I use the predict morphology thing. In the bottom under the dragon pic it has an area where you can type in dragon IDs and see what they look like.
> 
> So right now, the latest palindrome ID is my dragon: 38555583 and the next palindrome ID won't be until 385*66*583 (if you try to put that number in the predict morphology, nothing will pop up since it hasn't been born yet)
> 
> So what I did for the dragons when I was trying to hatch was leave a tab open with the workshop up and just keep track of what IDs were being born/have been born.
> I started with ID 38552000 and I just checked back every now and again to see if the next 1000 dragons were born so that ID would pop up. It takes awhile so I'd just do a quick check in every hour or so. But eventually when I checked, the IDs were at 38555000. Once the IDs where in this range I would check the IDs by 100s (3855100, 3855200, 3855300, etc.). At this point you'd want to check more frequently since it won't take long for 100s of dragons to be hatched when compared to 1000s.
> Pretty much just checking in until the IDs got closer to the palindrome ID. Once it gets really close I hatch an egg. I think I waited until the dragon with ID 38555580 was born, until I hatched the egg. It helps if you have two tabs open, one with the workshop and one with your hoard so you quickly hatch the egg.
> 
> However, I've been doing it with like only one lair space and one egg at a time. So when I've hatched them I had to keep track of the IDs until it was just a few digits away, but if you have multiple lair spaces and eggs/nests (like if you're doing a mass hatch) you can start hatching when the ID is like 100s of hatches away. There will be other people hatching their nest at the same time as you so it really just takes luck.
> 
> But yea, that's what I did the last couple times I've tried. I hope it makes sense
> If it doesn't feel free to let me know and I'll see if I can reword it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, you don't really have to start keep track of the IDs when it's thousands of hatchlings away from the palindrome ID, you can do it later when it's only hundreds hatchlings away.
> 
> I usually check into FR every couple hours to check any messages or throw stuff into baldwins, so I also just check the IDs too.



Oh ok, that makes complete sense! Thank you ^-^
Hopefully I can get a palindrome of my own (I'd like to get one maybe in July around my birthday *fingers crossed *)


----------



## Gir

JellyLu said:


> Oh ok, that makes complete sense! Thank you ^-^
> Hopefully I can get a palindrome of my own (I'd like to get one maybe in July around my birthday *fingers crossed *)



Good luck! If you're not able to hatch one yourself that day, you can always look up the palindrome ID in the predict morphology and then all the info that pops up in the scroll to the right, you can input that in the Dragon Search. Then you can just head over to the lair it's in and ask the owner if they're willing to sell/trade them. That's what I've done for a majority of my palindromes and it's how I got a palindrome that was born on my 1st year FR anniversary last year


----------



## JellyLu

Gir said:


> Good luck! If you're not able to hatch one yourself that day, you can always look up the palindrome ID in the predict morphology and then all the info that pops up in the scroll to the right, you can input that in the Dragon Search. Then you can just head over to the lair it's in and ask the owner if they're willing to sell/trade them. That's what I've done for a majority of my palindromes and it's how I got a palindrome that was born on my 1st year FR anniversary last year



Oh good idea, thanks again ^^ I've always been curious about palindromes since you mentioned you collect them a while back~


----------



## JellyLu

Trying to snipe these kitsunes..... ;;;; ugh


----------



## seliph

Hey guys I'm trying to get a dragon that resembles my dog and what do you guys think looks best?












I'm kinda leaning sanddollar (second one) but the top is a scry of a girl I just hatched with all her genes changed


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to get a dragon that resembles my dog and what do you guys think looks best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda leaning sanddollar (second one) but the top is a scry of a girl I just hatched with all her genes changed



I like the warmer colors of the first pearlcatcher, but we need a picture of your doggo to decide for sure!


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> I like the warmer colors of the first pearlcatcher, but we need a picture of your doggo to decide for sure!



O I linked one in "my dog" but here's another one with more of her in the shot



Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado

cute pupper!  oh- youre right, sanddollar is a closer match-- i looked at scry and i think buttercup looks good too...

reminds-- Tonite is the last night of the 20% discount on the doggo apparel in the gem marketplace....  (think it ends a couple hours before rollover....)

- - - Post Merge - - -

just bought a corgi...  
dangit i had no idea spring breeze costs so much in the AH, crikey.

also, i'm bummed out that, unlike the cats, none of the dogs appear in the avatar pix entirely; that's bigotry against the doglovers!!


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> cute pupper!  oh- youre right, sanddollar is a closer match-- i looked at scry and i think buttercup looks good too...
> 
> reminds-- Tonite is the last night of the 20% discount on the doggo apparel in the gem marketplace....  (think it ends a couple hours before rollover....)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> just bought a corgi...
> dangit i had no idea spring breeze costs so much in the AH, crikey.
> 
> also, i'm bummed out that, unlike the cats, none of the dogs appear in the avatar pix entirely; that's bigotry against the doglovers!!



It's her birthday today so I'm on a hunt today to find a baby like her d:

But yeah that's the thing putting me off the dogs. I like the pomeranian and the bully but they don't show up in the avatar and honestly they look weird on a lot of dragons, I'm kinda disappointed


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> It's her birthday today so I'm on a hunt today to find a baby like her d:
> 
> But yeah that's the thing putting me off the dogs. I like the pomeranian and the bully but they don't show up in the avatar and honestly they look weird on a lot of dragons, I'm kinda disappointed



hopefully they'll come out with some bigger breeds that will look more natural imo with the dragons (like huskies)


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> hopefully they'll come out with some bigger breeds that will look more natural imo with the dragons (like huskies)



SINCE YOU MENTIONED THAT.... how freaking big are those pomeranians that they can be proportionate to an Imperial's head... the biggest puffballs

I'd love if we got some rotties and shepherds in there


----------



## JellyLu

I'm hoping for future Dobermans <3

Alsoo, would someone be willing to eventually brew those new fams for me if I provide mats/t ?


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I'm hoping for future Dobermans <3
> 
> Alsoo, would someone be willing to eventually brew those new fams for me if I provide mats/t ?



sure you can send me the mats and treasuree costs anytime


----------



## seliph

Just traded for this Halloween cutie + 10k last night, reminded me how much I actually love basic primaries


----------



## brutalitea

gyro said:


> Just traded for this Halloween cutie + 10k last night, reminded me how much I actually love basic primaries



the quote is the bio is amazing


----------



## seliph

brutalitea said:


> the quote is the bio is amazing



I didn't put it there, I always feel like an ass if I remove a dragon's bio unless it's a blank template


----------



## King Dorado

is anybody trading those new familiars?  

i cant seem to get any of the pangolins when they are in shop (and i doubt i'll have the mats for the swipp versions).

i have an extra candy cockatrice, and extra blackline whale

EDIT

or i could sell a whale for tbt


----------



## seliph

i love refreshing the kelp beds 8000 times to fight one of those damn stingrays


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> i love refreshing the kelp beds 8000 times to fight one of those damn stingrays



same-- i got a mammertee familiar to drop at least tho, so i quit kelp beds and traded somebody for that whale instead...

- - - Post Merge - - -

as also posted elsewhere-- I'm teetering between selling/trading these off (which ive been trying to do) or just becoming a hoarder bc they so byootiful....  Behold my wall of whales!


----------



## King Dorado

sadly, dem whales is all gone now except for singles of each for my bestuary / lair.

i still have an extra candy cockatrice, and still need a pangolin racer though--
anybody want to trade??


EDIT-- sniped the pangolin racer from MP, dont need the trade.  

still have the extra cockatrice tho is anybody needs one.

managed to get 15 of the 16 new coloring contest familiars so far, just need the patina pangolin (may coliseum this weekend for the metal claws for that swap, but crikey i spent like forty-five minutes in Arena last weekend and only picked up like 4 freaking sets of those claws...)

i don't recall seeing everyone go this crazy before over new familiars in the Marketplace...
i got lucky over the weekend and sniped 6 of those popular blackline whales at shop price;
i traded 1 to somebody for the swipp ashen whale that otherwise woulda required me to beat like ten kelp bed bosses (or more) to get the swap,
i traded another 1 along with an aurora pangoilin to somebody for that arcane inscribed pangolin that requires all the pango meat drops for swipp (i havent reached level 32 hunting yet),
then i was fortunate enough to sell the 3 remaining extra whales for enough return to cover my costs of all the other new contest fams i bought plus it covered a chunk of the cost of a golden kitsune!

i do think tho, that there are some people using code scripts / bots to snipe marketplace stuff, what do you guys think?


----------



## Gir

^yea there probably are a couple botters on site. I've seen people complain about possible botters with AH listings though :/

Also, Wildclaw scrolls are back!
Anyone know of a trustful dragon boarder? I'm full up with permas and need to try and exalt like a madwoman for the slightest chance to get enough currency for a scroll before they cycle out again.  

iirc, this is around the time that the gem rates will start to go up again, at least I think that's what happened last time the WC scrolls came back. I don't want the rates to go back to 1:1000 ;_;


----------



## King Dorado

looking for a Wind dragon hatched on June 3, 2016, if anybody has or sees one for sale, hmu por favor!!

also, i finally have the mats for that patina pangolin, just need swipp to put the trade back up.  crikey it took forever grinding coliseum for those stupid metal claws...  (and i keep saying in my mind "meaty claws" w/an aussie accent when any drop.  #spongebobreference).

i never impulse buy draogns, but here's two i did grab on whim last night, now i'm not sure if imma keep them--

got a gorgeous xyy skydancer bab, mainly bc she has a palindrome ID#   Here's her adult scry:







and then i'm looking for another pirate snapper, and saw this guy who doesnt fit the costume very well but looked badaisss with the glowy metal, especially the aura behind his head i havent seen that on any dragons before:






i'm super tight on lair space, so if i dont come up with a plan for how these two fit in they may be back on the market soon if anyone has interest....


----------



## Gir

^Nice dragons!

You should deff keep the pali girl, but that's just cuz I'm biased 

The snapper is nice too, did you try the deadpan jester outfit on him? The siliver seraph jewelry would look nice on him too, but they're  gem items and not sure how much you like to spend on apparel


----------



## King Dorado

the swipp's trade is finally up for the patina pangolin...

finally got all the new fams, woot!


----------



## King Dorado

just hatched these triple radioactive coatl and wildclaw babs with the new genes!
















here are adult scries:


----------



## King Dorado

crikey, have all the Flight Risers quit the Bell Tree Forums?? (well nothing will happen here until April anyhow i suppose)

if anybody sees this-- what do you guys think about the Ice Fest?

I did not expect an owl for the ice festival familiar, i figured it would be a yeti or a penguin or even like a big walrus or smthn heh.

the new festival apparel is meh imo.  I don't get it-- why is the ice stuff always focused on chain and shackles and such??

i'm disappointed that nothing new got added to the joxar's recolored apparel, waiting on a new version still of the forgetools.

the best accents / skins imo are the one with snow bunnies for tundras that oyu can brew; the ice flowers for the female faes, and the one for imperial males.  theyre all okay looking, but there are only os many skins and accents with frosted / icy dragon wings that anybody needs, there really nothing new in these except for the one with bunnies (which looks almost like an Easter accent)...


----------



## seliph

I don't come on often anymore unless I'm complaining about FR so here it goes:

- Ice apparel is ugly as hell. I know shackles & chains go with lore but they ALWAYS look big/clunky and just ugly

- The skins/accents are lackluster, and one is freaking SHADOW THEMED AND HAS SHADOW EMBLEMS ON IT. Come the hell on.

Not to mention *four* breeds got 2 skins each (3 being starter breeds) and nearly half the breeds were shafted. There were so many good PC skins in the submissions thread, I'm immensely disappointed.

- The owl is cute. That's about the only compliment I'll give CryGal.

---

Anyway all that aside, were snail husks (one of the mats needed for pinstripe/trail) always 8-9kt? or did some greedball buy em all and hike up the price


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> - The skins/accents are lackluster, and one is freaking SHADOW THEMED AND HAS SHADOW EMBLEMS ON IT. Come the hell on.
> 
> Anyway all that aside, were snail husks (one of the mats needed for pinstripe/trail) always 8-9kt? or did some greedball buy em all and hike up the price



are those swirls on the imperial accent meant to be shadow symbols?  didn't notice/realize that-- oops!

the shells were only introduced earlier this month, so i dont think they were on the market much at all until the new genes got announced, then the prices shot up (altho the first day of the genes people may have been snapping up and relisting them, but theyve all been high priced ever since...)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

is anyone here open to trading (their) treasure for (my) tbt? i could really use the help ^^;;


----------



## Gir

I like the idea of the new fest apparel, but agree that they're a bit clunky. I don't have many dragons that work with the ice colors, so maybe I'll like them more after a recolor depending on what flight they change it to. It's also just kinda meh since I don't have the shackles to pair it up with. 

None of the skins really stand out to me right now, but I'll still try to get one of each for my collection.


----------



## roseflower

Happy Gala everyone


Gir said:


> I like the idea of the new fest apparel, but agree that they're a bit clunky. I don't have many dragons that work with the ice colors, so maybe I'll like them more after a recolor depending on what flight they change it to. It's also just kinda meh since I don't have the shackles to pair it up with.
> 
> None of the skins really stand out to me right now, but I'll still try to get one of each for my collection.


They are a bit clunky but I think they?re meant to be paired with the shackles, and then it looks pretty okay on an ice themed dragon, (and the chillspike collar and also the crown have a brighter colour so they look a bit off unfortunately).




The new accent for Tundra female is lovely, so cute<3 Most of the accents are okay, but I think I don?t need the skins, especially the Noc and the Coatl skin are so bland...


----------



## brutalitea

Not a fan of the fest skins.

Pretty bummed the new apparel is a different color than the older ice fest apparel so now they don't match.


----------



## JellyLu

Wow I haven't been active as much because of my internship ;; How is everyone?

This fest is eh... 
I only need the blight nymph now from the festive favors crate and I'm debating on buying another chest or just getting one from the AH ;; I really need to save money for another expansion though rip

Also I got a good deal on this UM accent for my bog lady :3 (Plus an update on the kiddo I got from you a whilllle ago King lol)


----------



## JellyLu

I don't know the exact name, but does anyone have an extra pair of the light googly eye apparel that I could have/buy? :3


----------



## King Dorado

JellyLu said:


> I don't know the exact name, but does anyone have an extra pair of the light googly eye apparel that I could have/buy? :3



do you mean the one with light flight colors?  that's Starry Regard.  i dont have an extra of that one.

i do have extras tho of the Bishoujo Observation, and Disgruntled View which you would be welcome to have if you need them (i think those correspond to lightning and ice, respectively).


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> do you mean the one with light flight colors?  that's Starry Regard.  i dont have an extra of that one.
> 
> i do have extras tho of the Bishoujo Observation, and Disgruntled View which you would be welcome to have if you need them (i think those correspond to lightning and ice, respectively).



I did mean that one, and I got one! I figured it would look better on my avatar dragon than the arcane ones.

Those are the same ones I have extras of too, haha~ Thanks though :3


----------



## King Dorado

imma sell some Flight Rising items and dragons for tbt bells if anyone is interested:

--ice fest currency (eternal snow):    exchange rate=   1 snow:1 tbt  (in stock:  70 snow)

--Foxfire vista:    350 tbt

--either of these dragons with pinstripe / trail / glimmer:  3000 tbt












dass ist alles!


----------



## King Dorado

oi Wind has Dom this week--
if anybody wants me to snag something with discount just send me the treasure and let me know what u want

also- that vista and wildclaw in prior post are still for sale (someody bought the coatl tho)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oi Wind has Dom this week--
if anybody wants me to snag something with discount just send me the treasure and let me know what u want

also- that vista and wildclaw in prior post are still for sale (someody bought the coatl tho)


----------



## brutalitea

Only like one skin this trickmurk. Bleh.


----------



## King Dorado

really?  im not usually a shadow fan, but i think this is a really strong set of accents they have for this festival.  and ive only got 20kT rn too, i just blew my FR savings on a Windbound Plumage  ;A;


----------



## JellyLu

I really enjoy my flight's holiday so Happy Trickmurk to all <3

Speaking of Trickmurk, if anyone wants discounted stuff just send me the treasure ^-^

Also, here's one of shadow boys:






He's part of the Shroomling subspecies detailed in his bio AND he has a son for sale (25kt)


----------



## King Dorado

which flyng corgi do you guys think looks best?

messing around in dressing room,

ive got Corgi flying on magical mask:







flying wind Corgi with mask companion v1:






flying wind Corgi with mask companion v2:






Corgi and fat floaty friend:






Corgi following the leader:


----------



## brutalitea

Gonna try and pick up the male and female imperial fest skins. They're not too bad.

Blegh I hate the familiar.


----------



## King Dorado

brutalitea said:


> Gonna try and pick up the male and female imperial fest skins. They're not too bad.
> 
> Blegh I hate the familiar.



i agree, the familiar is disappoint.  i wanted a corgi
i mean, i knew it _could_ be a snake, but i expected a winged snake or a thin spaghetti noodle, not a chubby fettucine snek boy.  some people are saying it is an IRL flying snake tho fwtw...

but, i think the apparel is great, and the skins and accents are excellent!  

also, if anybody wants market stuff at dom price, jsut feel free to hit me up over there...


----------



## brutalitea

I just hate snakes in general so. 

Got the one chest skin I wanted during gathering today. Thank you RNGsus! #blessed

Now I can save that 35k for a noc scroll


----------



## King Dorado

here are my Easter season dergs.  if i told you they're made of marshamllow, would you eat them?  what if I mentioned that they are named Peep??












- - - Post Merge - - -

here are my Easter season dergs.  if i told you they're made of marshamllow, would you eat them?  what if I mentioned that they are named Peep??


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> here are my Easter season dergs.  if i told you they're made of marshamllow, would you eat them?  what if I mentioned that they are named Peep??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> here are my Easter season dergs.  if i told you they're made of marshamllow, would you eat them?  what if I mentioned that they are named Peep??



oh my god i need to get me some of those



after my other 302948593932 breeding projects


----------



## brutalitea

None of the fest skins are interesting to me. How disappointing.


----------



## King Dorado

brutalitea said:


> None of the fest skins are interesting to me. How disappointing.



i really like the three skins that depict the dragon wearing them as partially underwater.  I don't recall seeing this type of design previously and this fest they have not just one but three of them!

what about the water festival familiar tho?  i can't tell if it's facing up or down... is it a dead turtle, drifting in the murky sea???


----------



## JellyLu

King Dorado said:


> i really like the three skins that depict the dragon wearing them as partially underwater.  I don't recall seeing this type of design previously and this fest they have not just one but three of them!
> 
> what about the water festival familiar tho?  i can't tell if it's facing up or down... is it a dead turtle, drifting in the murky sea???



I agree! I'm definitely getting those. That female guard one is perfect <3 I also like the female PC skin too ;u;

It's dead until Tidepapa returns LOL. Tbh I didn't even consider it could be facing both ways o:

Also, today I got my first sprite by trading fodder fams/old fest fams for it AND I got my first boss drop  (Flowering Pohip)!


----------



## Gir

^Congrats! Love those boss hippos <3 

I'm not really seeing any fest skins/accents that I want this time around. Not sure if I should continue buying the full set of skins/accents each festival or if I should just start saving my money. I've rarely been able to resell them.


----------



## Buttonsy

I don't usually make the effort to get any of the festival skins/accents, but Masquerwave is really tempting me...


----------



## seliph

Is this thread still a thing? Oh well

I'm selling *one* of my LVL 25s with eliminate






Metallic/Facet/Glimmer






Crystal/Facet/Glimmer, however she has been bred once.

Proof in both their bios. Contact me on FR instead of here since I'm rarely on TBT

Sale thread over here


----------



## brutalitea

I like the fest apparel but the skins are meh again.


----------



## duckykate

i just made a flight rising account. to be honest it was only because people seemed to be buying treasure for bells on here and i wanted to sell some, but i actually found the site to be really fun. someone gave me this super cool holographic dragon and im rly happy. anyway my username is quacksupreme on there if anyone wants to add me as a friend


----------



## seliph

brutalitea said:


> I like the fest apparel but the skins are meh again.



I only like the familiar and one of the accents thankfully. Not too big on Nature's aesthetic.

Though I do raffles so I gotta grind for those chests ):


----------



## piske

Heyyy~ does anyone still play FR? :-D


----------



## JellyLu

Freyen said:


> Heyyy~ does anyone still play FR? :-D



*waves from the shadows* Me!


----------



## piske

yayyy! any ideas on what to do w/this girl? :T


----------



## piske

^anyone? i'm desperate i hate purple


----------



## Xerolin

hm i'm not sure really, I dont mess w gen1s
i've been hella active on there, I started up a hatchery a little while ago, my username's bigtimerush (it was,,,,, a joke w some pals)


----------



## brutalitea

I only want the female snapper skin from this fest.


----------



## LilD

Liquidating lair, T/G and pure G2 imperials (most with matching  UMskins) 

Looking for tbt bells.  I've been away from tbt awhile so I am completely clueless what conversion rate was being used. Maybe someone could lmk.  Then again, this thread is super old so maybe no more actives.  Thanks 
http://www1.flightrising.com/lair/204411


Apologies for dredging up this thread


----------



## King Dorado

oi ive got some cool fest and other stuff for sale (incl ELIMINATE)
on the tbt market thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...-Rising-stuf-treasure-fest-items-dragons-more

- - - Post Merge - - -

oi ive got some cool fest and other stuff for sale (incl ELIMINATE)
on the tbt market thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...-Rising-stuf-treasure-fest-items-dragons-more


----------



## LilD

I still check it out but I don't know why anymore. Can't ever get a 1st generation Imperial dragon unless you want to pay thousands of dollars real money for a scroll or super oldie.


----------

